# pretend chat



## Yvonne G

I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

emysemys said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?


Hey Yvonne 
You do alot in your area to help tortoise. How many Tortoise do you have? How long have you been interested in tortoises?


----------



## Jacqui

Shucks miss this in time, but going keep it going. Perhaps if this thread is popular, it will show Josh we want a chatbox. 

So what are you all up to today? When I am not inside trying to dry off the sweat and being online/doing inside chores, I am working on the jungle that grew in the month I was gone. Why is it the weeds no tortoise wants, grows so well and fast for me??? Geesh can't even find the tortoises for those darn weeds.


----------



## Yvonne G

We found our first desert tortoise way back in the '60's. At that time I didn't realize there were different types of tortoise. We figured they all looked the same all over the world. One of them that we found in our neighborhood was high yellow, but we still figured it was a desert tortoise. Now, years later with more knowledge, I'm thinking it was a Chaco.

Jacqui:

My neighbor from across the street comes over every other week and mows and operates the weed-eater, so I don't have to worry about hat anymore, thank goodness


----------



## Jacqui

My son was suppose to do that while I was gone. I think the heat, the rain, and then the amount of time he spent going doing weights limited that...plus we have three large yards to keep up on.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

That is neat. My husband promise my 4 year old a turtle 2 1/2 years ago. I think he want a red ear slider. I did not want to mess with water. So, we went with the sulcata. I have fell in love with him. I love to see him in the back yard.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know I'm pretty opinionated, and I really try to keep it toned down here on the forum, but my strong belief is that ALL turtles and tortoises belong outside!!

What kind of bird is Sin-Bad?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I keep Franklin inside till he was old enough to see from a distance. I was afraid of losing him.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> That is neat. My husband promise my 4 year old a turtle 2 1/2 years ago. I think he want a red ear slider. I did not want to mess with water. So, we went with the sulcata. I have fell in love with him. I love to see him in the back yard.



Did you expect to have the emotions you have for a tortoise before you got him?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

But to tell you the truth I did not realize how to take care of him until I found this forum. Thank goodness I came across it. 



Jacqui said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is neat. My husband promise my 4 year old a turtle 2 1/2 years ago. I think he want a red ear slider. I did not want to mess with water. So, we went with the sulcata. I have fell in love with him. I love to see him in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you expect to have the emotions you have for a tortoise before you got him?
Click to expand...

No i was not even going to take care of him.


----------



## Yvonne G

I have my babies outside as soon as the weather permits. They're in those large Christmas Tree storage bins, with wire covers, and they're up off the ground. But my little leopard babies have a wooden framework set down inside the leopard pen so they can graze. Theirs has a top I can prop open or closed.



FranklinTturtle said:


> But to tell you the truth I did not realize how to take care of him until I found this forum. Thank goodness I came across it.





I feel this same way. Every day I'm grateful that Josh started the forum and that I found it.


----------



## Jacqui

How many babies do you currently have? Any more on the emys?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

My mom now has two sully and she keeps them out side all day long. I have been sharing the information I pick up here with her.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> But to tell you the truth I did not realize how to take care of him until I found this forum. Thank goodness I came across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this same way. Every day I'm grateful that Josh started the forum and that I found it.
Click to expand...




Each day brings something new to learn. Like whoever thought of hernias in tortoises?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> How many babies do you currently have? Any more on the emys?



I have a tub of baby box turtles (3), a tub of texas babies (5), a new little Manouria called little Phaeri, Emmie, who is almost big enough to graduate out of a tub and the 2 leopard babies



Jacqui said:


> Each day brings something new to learn. Like whoever thought of hernias in tortoises?



I'm still not quite sure I believe that one. They usually prolapse before they would herniate.

Well, time for me to go pick up that tortoise. I'll see you all later in the day!


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> My mom now has two sully and she keeps them out side all day long. I have been sharing the information I pick up here with her.



Did she get hers after seeing yours?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

emysemys said:


> I have my babies outside as soon as the weather permits. They're in those large Christmas Tree storage bins, with wire covers, and they're up off the ground. But my little leopard babies have a wooden framework set down inside the leopard pen so they can graze. Theirs has a top I can prop open or closed.
> 
> 
> 
> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> But to tell you the truth I did not realize how to take care of him until I found this forum. Thank goodness I came across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this same way. Every day I'm grateful that Josh started the forum and that I found it.
Click to expand...




But now every one in the house knows that Franklin belongs to me. He is the cats meow.

My brother law just call he has 4' of water in house. He lives in North Carolina on the water. I would have thought that he would have left his house. It does this ever time.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> But now every one in the house knows that Franklin belongs to me. He is the cats meow.
> 
> My brother law just call he has 4' of water in house. He lives in North Carolina on the water. I would have thought that he would have left his house. It does this ever time.





That will be no fun to clean up. I think I would be one of those who stays with my house.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Me to just for the thrill and to protect what mind. That is kind of sick isn't it.

That was fun. Now I am off to the store to buy a chain saw. To cut up the tree that fell durning the storm. This time I will buy the best one just to make sure it last.


----------



## Jacqui

I wouldn't be staying for the thrill. I would be staying because of all the things there to try to keep safe. Plus where would my animals and I go would be a big thought for me. Then remember like with Katrina, those who left could not get back in for far longer then they ever imagined.




FranklinTturtle said:


> That was fun. Now I am off to the store to buy a chain saw. To cut up the tree that fell durning the storm. This time I will buy the best one just to make sure it last.



Not so much fun cutting up trees. Bye!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Talk to you later.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Random chat. random things. i guess im bored again... oh yeah, I remembered what i was going to do.
i think emysemys really wants a chat room. because in the possibly related threads thing just under here there is a thread called chat by emysemys.


----------



## coreyc

Hey does any one here like tortoises ??


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Random chat. random things. i guess im bored again... oh yeah, I remembered what i was going to do.
> i think emysemys really wants a chat room. because in the possibly related threads thing just under here there is a thread called chat by emysemys.



You know, we did have a chat once, but nobody used it. You know if your really THAT bored, you could come here and I could sure put you to work. 





coreyc said:


> Hey does any one here like tortoises ??



 You know, I bet if you really looked hard enough, you might find one or two in here who does. 

If money, space and all that was no object, what kind would you have and why?


----------



## dbsneed69

Yvonne, when you get back, we want to see some pics of the DT!!


----------



## cherylim

Hello. I've decided to join the chat. At least until Dr. Who starts in half an hour.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Hello. I've decided to join the chat. At least until Dr. Who starts in half an hour.



Dummy here... what is Dr Who?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I've decided to join the chat. At least until Dr. Who starts in half an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy here... what is Dr Who?
Click to expand...


A sci-fi TV show.

There's a new series starting tonight, and it's one of my favourite shows. Though, I'm sure I can stick around to chat whilst it's on!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw


----------



## dbsneed69

cherylim said:


> Hello. I've decided to join the chat. At least until Dr. Who starts in half an hour.



That seems to be quite a popular show.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay. I don't own a TV, so I am not up on current shows.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Okay. I don't own a TV, so I am not up on current shows.



I very rarely seem to own a TV. 

I'm lucky at the moment though - my three favourite shows are all on at once for a while. I'm claiming my rightful TV time!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I don't own a TV, so I am not up on current shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very rarely seem to own a TV.
> 
> I'm lucky at the moment though - my three favourite shows are all on at once for a while. I'm claiming my rightful TV time!
Click to expand...


Ahhh family TV?


----------



## dmmj

Hello


----------



## coreyc

dmmj said:


> Hello



Hi


----------



## dmmj

how's the weather in Massachusetts?


----------



## Yvonne G

The lady who gave up this tortoise tells the story...She and her husband were driving back to Fresno from Nevada in '78 and saw this little tortoise barely missed by a truck on the hwy. The tortoise was about the size of her husband's palm, so I figure about 5 or 6 years old. That makes him appx. 40 years old. He's VERY heavy. I estimate heavier than a 10lb sack of sugar...maybe about 15lbs. Nice tortoise, but pretty spoiled. She fed him every day from the produce section of the store. There was grass in his yard, but I'll bet he never grazed much. His beak is very slightly overgrown.

Hi David! Are you still here?

And Jacqui: NO TV????? I would die. I have some TV shows that I'm really addicted to and won't even answer the phone if it rings during one of MY shows.

And Cheryl: I've watched a couple episodes of Dr. Who, but I couldn't get into it.


----------



## dbsneed69

Wow. That's a nice looking tort!!


----------



## Jacqui

Bad bad Yvonne!!!!! There is a reason you hardly ever see me post in the DT section. I say away from pictures of them, because all it does is make me remember Elmer and then the wants start in real bad. No matter how good I am, Santa never ever brings me one either... of course he never brought me a horse either... 

When we first moved in here about 20 years ago, we could get one channel and then only when the wind was blowing right and I would have one of the kids hanging over the edge of the roof holding the metal channeling device. Ya should have seen how they use to light up, when there were lightening storms in the area!   I doubt we have gotten anything on a TV for 15 years. I do buy some of the box sets to watch and would sneak in some in truck stop TV rooms.



dbsneed69 said:


> Wow. That's a nice looking tort!!



I agree! What area of TN do you live?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, if you lived in California, you surely could have him! My adoption book is pretty sparse under the desert tortoise section.


----------



## dbsneed69

Jacqui said:


> Bad bad Yvonne!!!!! There is a reason you hardly ever see me post in the DT section. I say away from pictures of them, because all it does is make me remember Elmer and then the wants start in real bad. No matter how good I am, Santa never ever brings me one either... of course he never brought me a horse either...
> 
> When we first moved in here about 20 years ago, we could get one channel and then only when the wind was blowing right and I would have one of the kids hanging over the edge of the roof holding the metal channeling device. Ya should have seen how they use to light up, when there were lightening storms in the area!   I doubt we have gotten anything on a TV for 15 years. I do buy some of the box sets to watch and would sneak in some in truck stop TV rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That's a nice looking tort!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! What area of TN do you live?
Click to expand...




I'm just outside of Memphis.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is that anywhere near Redfoot Nerd?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh family TV?



Just the two of us, here, but the fiancÃ© is a big fan of sport, and of course that means it's always on!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, if you lived in California, you surely could have him! My adoption book is pretty sparse under the desert tortoise section.



No offense to anybody who lives in CA, but that is about the only reason I would ever live in CA.


----------



## dbsneed69

I'm not sure what part of TN Redfoot Nerd is in. I am not to good at looking things up on the forum. Can you search a member and see where they are from?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Is that anywhere near Redfoot Nerd?



Nopers. Nerd is between Nashville and Knoxville.





dbsneed69 said:


> I'm just outside of Memphis.



Some good BarBQue places in that area. 





cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh family TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the two of us, here, but the fiancÃ© is a big fan of sport, and of course that means it's always on!
Click to expand...

Do you like sports as well?


----------



## dbsneed69

Memphis doesn't have much going for it. A nice zoo, BBQ and great hospitals.


----------



## Kristina

I wish I lived in CA for that very reason myself. I would have a whole battalion of DT's living in my back yard! I love them and I hate that I can't have one, lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Kristina said:


> I wish I lived in CA for that very reason myself. I would have a whole battalion of DT's living in my back yard! I love them and I hate that I can't have one, lol.



Well we can, it's just we have to come across one needing a home that is not in CA.


----------



## dmmj

Kristina said:


> I wish I lived in CA for that very reason myself. I would have a whole battalion of DT's living in my back yard! I love them and I hate that I can't have one, lol.


I feel the same way about not being able to keep alligator snappers (legally)


----------



## Jacqui

dbsneed69 said:


> Memphis doesn't have much going for it. A nice zoo, BBQ and great hospitals.



Oh yeah, your hospitals seem great from the outside. I have not made it to the zoo. We could never find out if we could get into them with our truck.  Okay question, as your coming into Memphis and TN from Arkansas, what do they use the building for that looks like an Egyptian pyramid?


----------



## Yvonne G

Since you added that little qualifier in parenthesis, I'm wondering if one keeps one illegally? No.....don't say! I don't want to know!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Do you like sports as well?



No. I keep trying so hard to like it, but it just won't happen! 

I do support the same football team as him, but I just can't keep interested watching a match at home for 90 minutes. He used to take me out to see the matches live, and I loved that, aside from the freezing cold and the occasional experience of having pies thrown at/past me as apparently that's what fans do.


----------



## dmmj

as much as I would like to keep one I would be a hypocrite if I kept one illegally.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like sports as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I keep trying so hard to like it, but it just won't happen!
> 
> I do support the same football team as him, but I just can't keep interested watching a match at home for 90 minutes. He used to take me out to see the matches live, and I loved that, aside from the freezing cold and the occasional experience of having pies thrown at/past me as apparently that's what fans do.
Click to expand...


They throw pies there?


----------



## Yvonne G

Here you just end up with beer and pop corn in your hair.


----------



## dmmj

what sport is it that the fans throw octopi in the field?


----------



## Yvonne G

What????? That's redic!!

I'll be back later...gotta' go eat (may favorite pass time)


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> what sport is it that the fans throw octopi in the field?



Your joking, right? Are they atleast dead?


----------



## coreyc

dmmj said:


> what sport is it that the fans throw octopi in the field?



Hockey of course go Red Wings


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dbsneed69 said:


> Memphis doesn't have much going for it. A nice zoo, BBQ and great hospitals.



My husband went to Memphis a couple months ago for business and tried the kuckamonga burger challenge at the Cooky Kanuck ( sorry if I misspelled all of that) he lost the challenge but won almost 15 extra pounds in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Jacqui

coreyc said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> what sport is it that the fans throw octopi in the field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey of course go Red Wings
Click to expand...


Now why in heavens name, would they throw octopi???


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you lived in California, you surely could have him! My adoption book is pretty sparse under the desert tortoise section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to anybody who lives in CA, but that is about the only reason I would ever live in CA.
Click to expand...


WHAT???????? Thems' fighting words missy.............


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hockey of course go Red Wings  
[/quote]

Do your kids play hockey Corey? If our kids might end up playing each other at some point!


----------



## coreyc

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hockey of course go Red Wings



Do your kids play hockey Corey? If our kids might end up playing each other at some point!
[/quote]

No she plays soccer I played when I was younger . So many years ago


----------



## dbsneed69

Jacqui said:


> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis doesn't have much going for it. A nice zoo, BBQ and great hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, your hospitals seem great from the outside. I have not made it to the zoo. We could never find out if we could get into them with our truck.  Okay question, as your coming into Memphis and TN from Arkansas, what do they use the building for that looks like an Egyptian pyramid?
Click to expand...


The pyramid was used as a sports arena. The accoustics were terrible so concerts were never fun. Currently, it's just sitting there. BassPro is working on purchasing itin order to make a "flagship" store. There are soooooo many huge buildings like that all over the city that are not in use. Sad part, the pyramid isn't even paid for.


----------



## dmmj

sports arenas are always a bad idea.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you lived in California, you surely could have him! My adoption book is pretty sparse under the desert tortoise section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to anybody who lives in CA, but that is about the only reason I would ever live in CA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT???????? Thems' fighting words missy.............
Click to expand...


 maybe, but very honest words. 





dbsneed69 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis doesn't have much going for it. A nice zoo, BBQ and great hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, your hospitals seem great from the outside. I have not made it to the zoo. We could never find out if we could get into them with our truck.  Okay question, as your coming into Memphis and TN from Arkansas, what do they use the building for that looks like an Egyptian pyramid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pyramid was used as a sports arena. The accoustics were terrible so concerts were never fun. Currently, it's just sitting there. BassPro is working on purchasing itin order to make a "flagship" store. There are soooooo many huge buildings like that all over the city that are not in use. Sad part, the pyramid isn't even paid for.
Click to expand...


Well it's very unique and memorable.


----------



## dmmj

Unicorns, elves, faeries, trolls ( non internet type)


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Unicorns, elves, faeries, trolls ( non internet type)



?????


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Hey Yvonne
Your 25 minute chat is still going on? Cool


----------



## Candy

Yvonne, you never said why the lady gave up this tortoise?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Hey Jacqui I was thinking about falling hard for the tortoise. I would have never thought they would make the prefect pet. Live and learn.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> Hey Jacqui I was thinking about falling hard for the tortoise. I would have never thought they would make the prefect pet. Live and learn.



Most folks don't because they are not soft and furry, so you can cuddle them. It is amazing how quickly they get under your skin and into your heart.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I would have never guess. I was really surpised that other would feel the same way.


----------



## Jacqui

To know a tortoise is to love a tortoise


----------



## Kristina

I've been obsessed since I knew what a tortoise was. Someone gave me a copy of "Turtles and Tortoises of North America" for my seventh birthday. I saw the Florida Gopher and about died from longing.


----------



## Torty Mom

I think I have that book, is it a coffee table book?


----------



## Jacqui

For me it was the Galapagos tortoises in the tiny pen in the dark damp back reptile room of a local zoo as a child. They just fascinated me to no end. I felt like I was in the company of living dinosaurs.


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jacqui I was thinking about falling hard for the tortoise. I would have never thought they would make the prefect pet. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most folks don't because they are not soft and furry, so you can cuddle them. It is amazing how quickly they get under your skin and into your heart.
Click to expand...

My husband is the same way, at first he was like, really? Now he is very involved and talks about them all the time, takes pictures, makes them special salads, it's very cute!


----------



## Jacqui

I really love seeing it become a family experience!


----------



## Kristina

Torty Mom said:


> I think I have that book, is it a coffee table book?



No, I think I got the title wrong - it is an old book, it has distribution maps, etc. Some of the data is outdated but it is still a cool book.


----------



## Jacqui

Kristina said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have that book, is it a coffee table book?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think I got the title wrong - it is an old book, it has distribution maps, etc. Some of the data is outdated but it is still a cool book.
Click to expand...


Is it the little book? Or is it the one with a green cover? Or...?? I have too many books and I can't recall their titles and am too lazy to get up and check..lol


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Chat seems to be a favorite here on tortoise forum... I saw the thread 2 pages, come back an hour later 6 pages!!


----------



## dmmj

I believe it was the galap at knott's berry farm, when I fell in love.


----------



## Jacqui

so are ya saying we are all a bunch of big talkers on non important stuff?


----------



## dbsneed69

I just called out by one of the IT guys at work!! He called and said that someone was spending a lot of time on a site called tortoiseforum.org. I wonder who that someone could be???? I told him that I would look into it!! So, here I am looking into it. 

hehehe silly little IT guy.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> so are ya saying we are all a bunch of big talkers on non important stuff?



naa....


----------



## RV's mom

I was first enamored with RES ~ they were very common in the ponds of the woods where I grew up (SE Michigan). And then when I found the box turtles trying to cross the roads in Kentucky, well, I was hooked. Had to be from afar, didn't know anything about turts or torts, and didn't have time... but now we have RV and feel very blessed indeed.

teri


----------



## Kristina

Jacqui said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have that book, is it a coffee table book?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think I got the title wrong - it is an old book, it has distribution maps, etc. Some of the data is outdated but it is still a cool book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it the little book? Or is it the one with a green cover? Or...?? I have too many books and I can't recall their titles and am too lazy to get up and check..lol
Click to expand...


Nope, it is a hard cover, brown, with color photos in the middle. Like I said it is old, lol.


----------



## Jacqui

dbsneed69 said:


> I just called out by one of the IT guys at work!! He called and said that someone was spending a lot of time on a site called tortoiseforum.org. I wonder who that someone could be???? I told him that I would look into it!! So, here I am looking into it.
> 
> hehehe silly little IT guy.



Are you serious?????





sharkstar said:


> I was first enamored with RES ~ they were very common in the ponds of the woods where I grew up (SE Michigan). And then when I found the box turtles trying to cross the roads in Kentucky, well, I was hooked. Had to be from afar, didn't know anything about turts or torts, and didn't have time... but now we have RV and feel very blessed indeed.
> 
> teri



Let's see Kentucky would be Eastern box turtles? Is my memory right? So you just looked and never kept one? If so, your stronger then I ever was. 





Kristina said:


> Nope, it is a hard cover, brown, with color photos in the middle. Like I said it is old, lol.



You were 7 how many years ago?


----------



## dbsneed69

Jacqui said:


> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just called out by one of the IT guys at work!! He called and said that someone was spending a lot of time on a site called tortoiseforum.org. I wonder who that someone could be???? I told him that I would look into it!! So, here I am looking into it.
> 
> hehehe silly little IT guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?????
Click to expand...


Totally serious. I don't understand. If my system crashes, I can't get anyone to return a call. If I decide to play on the forum for a little while, I get a call out of the blue. He'll get over it. The most he can do is block the site. He can't block my cell!!!


----------



## Kristina

LOL that is funny 

Jacqui, I have always been pretty strong when it comes to leaving the protected ones alone. I would love EBTs, Woods, and Blandings, but, sadly I know better


----------



## Jacqui

dbsneed69 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just called out by one of the IT guys at work!! He called and said that someone was spending a lot of time on a site called tortoiseforum.org. I wonder who that someone could be???? I told him that I would look into it!! So, here I am looking into it.
> 
> hehehe silly little IT guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally serious. I don't understand. If my system crashes, I can't get anyone to return a call. If I decide to play on the forum for a little while, I get a call out of the blue. He'll get over it. The most he can do is block the site. He can't block my cell!!!
Click to expand...


so your at work?


----------



## dmmj

to be fair I would not want an employee using company resources on a non business site.


----------



## Yvonne G

Candy said:


> Yvonne, you never said why the lady gave up this tortoise?



Sorry 'bout that...I should have finished the story, huh.

So her husband died in the recent past, and she is now suffering debilitating ill health. Her kids don't want her going into the back yard when no one's there to help her and they talked her into giving up the tortoise. She was in tears. His name is Mr.

I retired from the phone company. Using the computer for internet that wasn't phone company business could get you fired. And they had IT guys that kept track of the online time and where it was. We learned real quick to mind our P's and Q's.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> .So her husband died in the recent past, and she is now suffering debilitating ill health. Her kids don't want her going into the back yard when no one's there to help her and they talked her into giving up the tortoise. She was in tears. His name is Mr.



That is so sad.  That is how we ended up with Elmer, the DT, I had. He outlived two sets of caretakers.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Bless her heart. Life is both sweet and sad.


----------



## Yvonne G

The thermometer in my truck says its 89 degrees outside. I guess I'll have to take it to the shop. Its at least 135 degrees out there. I'm sweatin' so bad my fingers keep slippin' off the keyboard.


----------



## Jacqui

Hot here too. It's in the low 90s but heat index takes it to 100. Sitting here doing nothing but typing and I am sweating.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

i think this became one of my favorite thread things on tortoise forum


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm totally lovin' our pretend chat room. I think you sort of get to know people a little better when you can talk back and forth and not have to follow stringent on topic guidelines.

Soon as it starts to cool off I'm going out and mow the horse pasture. I've been working on it all week with the weed eater and Trimmer mower, but the grass is SO tall and thick that it was a terrible hard job. So this a.m. on my way home from picking up Mr. I went to my daughter's and borrowed her riding mower. Whoot Whoot!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

so... whats everyones favorite animal?


----------



## Yvonne G

I think there's nothing cuter than a baby elephant. Or maybe a baby orang...well, maybe....


----------



## Kristina

Uh, DUH, it is the tortoise 

I can't believe it is still really that hot where you guys are. It has cooled down a LOT here, I have been bringing the babies in at night. A couple of nights it got down into the 40's. Crazy.

I hate that I have to start getting things ready for winter *puke*

We need a real time chat room!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

yeah but it has to be a good one... I dont know what the old one was like but I kind of like this where you can see all the posts instead of them disapearing after 5 new ones. although could disapear after 20....


----------



## FranklinTturtle

All baby animals are cute but teenage ones are funny to look at. At the lanky teenage stage.


----------



## dmmj

I have always wondered why baby animals are cute, it does not serve any purpose I can see, a predator is not gonna eat them because they are cute.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

we should set some kind of record on this thread... 

anyone know how to have posts show up without reloading the page? do they just show up or what? Because it gets really annoying hitting the reload button everytime I think someone posts.


----------



## dbsneed69

TurtleTortoise said:


> we should set some kind of record on this thread...
> 
> anyone know how to have posts show up without reloading the page? do they just show up or what? Because it gets really annoying hitting the reload button everytime I think someone posts.





I wanted to know the same thing. 

Wouldn't it be great if there was a TFO app for cell phones!?!? I would love it if my phone would alert me if someone had commented on a thread or post that I had commented on. I'm just sayin, if that Face-space-book guy can do it, can't the great folks here come up with something?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

or better yet, alert you AND bring you to the new post!


----------



## dbsneed69

TurtleTortoise said:


> or better yet, alert you AND bring you to the new post!



I like the way you think.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Thank you. 

Oops, I was so distracted with this thread and tortoise forum I forgot to soak Hermy and now I don't have time.... Oh well!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, I'm totally lovin' our pretend chat room. I think you sort of get to know people a little better when you can talk back and forth and not have to follow stringent on topic guidelines.
> 
> Soon as it starts to cool off I'm going out and mow the horse pasture. I've been working on it all week with the weed eater and Trimmer mower, but the grass is SO tall and thick that it was a terrible hard job. So this a.m. on my way home from picking up Mr. I went to my daughter's and borrowed her riding mower. Whoot Whoot!!



Hey you gonna share that rider? I finally made a path in the jungle this morning to the garden. I actually found a tomato!!  Ate it right then and there. It just amazes me how quickly the bad weeds can grow around here.





Kristina said:


> I can't believe it is still really that hot where you guys are. It has cooled down a LOT here, I have been bringing the babies in at night. A couple of nights it got down into the 40's. Crazy.
> 
> I hate that I have to start getting things ready for winter *puke*



Our nights this week have been mostly 60s with a 70 or so night. Usually here, it's the first of September when it starts to cool down.

It can't be time to be bringing in tortoises, I just got them out! I demand more summer!!! 





TurtleTortoise said:


> yeah but it has to be a good one... I dont know what the old one was like but I kind of like this where you can see all the posts instead of them disapearing after 5 new ones. although could disapear after 20....



The old one's main bad thing to me any how, was it was on a separate page then the forum. I would like one on the top where you can still see the rest of the forum. It just never was hardly used.


----------



## Yvonne G

FranklinTturtle said:


> All baby animals are cute but teenage ones are funny to look at. At the lanky teenage stage.



You're not just a whistlin' Dixie...Have you ever seen a teen aged goose? That's gotta' be the funniest lookin' creature ever.


Well, I got my pasture all mowed. Tomorrow I have to rake it then start the sprinklers. I wish the horse would eat it down so I didn't have to mow it. Better yet...I wish it had a sulcata-secure fence so I could put Dudley out there. He'd sure mow it down.

(I'd send the rider to you Jacqui, but I think my S-I-L would kill me. He's pretty partial to it and I try not to borrow it too often)

Wow! Learn something new every day...I never thought to hit the "reload this page" button. I keep hitting the "view today's posts."


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Yaaaaaaaaaaaawn. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn! I just woke up and every time I think about yawning (yawn) I yawn. Now it seems like yawn is weird word I said it so much!


----------



## tyler0912

TurtleTortoise said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaawn. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn! I just woke up and every time I think about yawning (yawn) I yawn. Now it seems like yawn is weird word I said it so much!


I read that and yawned! :O


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning Pretend Chatroom!!


----------



## coreyc

Jacqui said:


> Good Morning Pretend Chatroom!!



Good morning to you tooooo


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOD MORNING FROM THE EYE OF THE HURRICANE, JACQUI!! 



Jacqui said:


> Good Morning Pretend Chatroom!!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning both of you! How are you both doing? So your in the eye right now Tony or what do you want to be called? How has it been so far?


----------



## AnthonyC

Prefer Anthony... Tony's my dad!  The winds are REALLY picking up right now. I'm not in the city (but not too far) but when they show news shots of it it's so creepy b/c there is no one there. It looks like a scene from "I Am Legend"... minus the cannibal zombies of course!!


----------



## coreyc

It's pouring and windy here waitng for some trees to come down and lose power


----------



## Jacqui

That would be weird to see the city empty like that. So you both have power still, that's good. Are either of you where flooding might happen or are you both okay that way too? Is the ban still on in NY for driving?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

coreyc said:


> It's pouring and windy here waitng for some trees to come down and lose power



Oh Corey, sounds like you are in the same boat we are in! I did not realize you would be getting anything yet. Stay safe!


----------



## Jacqui

Erin how about your area, is flooding an issue you may be dealing with?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My house is not in a flood zone but there is flooding in parts of my town. We are getting water in the basement and trying to shop vac it as it comes in. If we lose power we will not be able to shop vac .


----------



## Jacqui

Is your basement used as a storage room or as an actual part of the living area? Guess I am trying to visualize the damage you may be "looking forward too".  Hopefully your power will stay on.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Our basement is our laundry room and just used for storage. We have a dumpster in our driveway that we had delivered yesterday because we are throwing everything down there away and using all the open space & high humidity levels to house the torts.


----------



## Jacqui

So a major clean up and toss out were already planned. Well atleast that's kinda good planning with the timing.  Dumpsters may be in short supply in your area now.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> So a major clean up and toss out were already planned. Well atleast that's kinda good planning with the timing.  Dumpsters may be in short supply in your area now.



Good point! We couldn't have planned that better if we tried!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning Yvonne!


----------



## coreyc

Yvonne is up? let's get this party started


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Good morning Yvonne!



Hey...I thought I could sneak in unobserved. You're too sharp for me.

Good morning everyone!

I'm so sorry to hear about all the weather troubles you folks are going through. I don't read the paper or listen to the news, so troubles like that are foreign to me. I never knew your summers were so short. We're still suffering upper 90 degree, dry days. It gets down in the upper 60's at night. I haven't given any thought to bringing in the babies at night. I love that the forum brings us together like this. Gives me a bigger outlook on life.


----------



## dbsneed69

It looks like the 25 minute "pretend chat" is still going on. That is great!! I hope everyone up north is holding up ok. I was thinking about the hurricanes we had while I was in Florida and my thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

that was the longest 25 minutes ever!


----------



## dbsneed69

TurtleTortoise said:


> that was the longest 25 minutes ever!



I just wonder, how long can we keep this thing going?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

at LEAST in tell tomorrow.


----------



## dbsneed69

Do the mods limit the length of a thread or how long it stays going?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Yvonne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...I thought I could sneak in unobserved. You're too sharp for me.
Click to expand...


By now you should know I am pretty observant. 





dbsneed69 said:


> I just wonder, how long can we keep this thing going?



As long as we want... or until Josh gets us a real chatbox.  





dbsneed69 said:


> Do the mods limit the length of a thread or how long it stays going?



Not yet!  As long as everybody follows the forum rules, then we should be fine.


----------



## AnthonyC

Irene appears to have come & gone here in NY. I lost power for about 2hrs but it's back on. Tons & tons of flooding here in the Hudson River Valley. Looks like it's heading towards Mass.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Irene appears to have come & gone here in NY. I lost power for about 2hrs but it's back on. Tons & tons of flooding here in the Hudson River Valley. Looks like it's heading towards Mass.



So glad it ended up being not as bad as expected, but better to over estimate then to not and have folks unprepared. Flooding of course is no picnic either and can be long lasting, too. Just will feel better, when all our members get checked in. I worry a lot about ??Len as he was more in the area where it hit with more force and has not been on.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Just got done soaking Hermy which I was distracted from doing yesterday. He farted. 3 times.


----------



## Jacqui

Was that Hermy's way of showing his displeasure still from yesterday?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Probably


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I was just wondering, is lonsome George the last pinta island galapogose tortoise still alive? I can't find ANYTHING and I was just wondering... Sorry if hes been dead for a while and I missed the news. Didnt seem worthy enough to start a thread somewhere so I decided to post it here.


----------



## Yvonne G

We had a thread about him here a while back. I can't remember if he's still alive, but we talked about them finding a closely related (by DNA) female that they put with him, but no breeding had occurred yet. He is (was??) the last of his kind.

Our chat was kind of quiet this afternoon. But being Sunday and all...

I'm on my way out into the oven to do my evening chores.

Be well everyone and see ya later!


----------



## jaizei

He's still alive.


----------



## dmmj

alive, but is he still lonesome?


----------



## coreyc

I'm back lost power yesterday at 11:30 am got it back today 4:30 am 16 hours with no power boring


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Im glad its not an oven here!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I never lost power but I have no landline, wifi or cable. The one drawback of a bundle package. 

Interesting observation... All 3 of the torts were bedded down and didn't really move during the worst of the storms yesterday and they were all inside. Chewy did not move a muscle even to eat!! They are all eating now which made me think of it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder what animals can sense that we can't. Maybe the barometric pressure?

Morning everyone! Hope you are all well and raring to go this morning.


----------



## cemmons12

Wow am I behind or what? Had to read 11 pages to catch up here! How is Mr? Is he getting over being spoiled yet Yvonne? I'm glad that Irene was a little easier on people then they said it was gonna be. I'm so sick of my illness running my life. Didn't even fell like getting on the net for a few days... and I had to take off today but starting to come around now I think!

And another thing, what would be the most humane way of removing my wifes fingers? If she don't stop turning the air down to 73 or less I'm gonna have to start taking them off!  I'm freezing to death in this house!


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe it would be more "humane" to super glue them to each other rather than removing them.  And then super glue her thumb to her palm so she can't mess with the thermostat.

Mr. has stayed in his house since I got him. He's pretty traumatized...but he'll come around.


----------



## Jacqui

Just a bit late on this, as I just got my laptop out of my daughter's hands (see visited for the weekend !... of course I really think she came to visit more with the laptop.  )... and how...

Merry Monday everyone!!!!






cemmons12 said:


> And another thing, what would be the most humane way of removing my wifes fingers? If she don't stop turning the air down to 73 or less I'm gonna have to start taking them off!  I'm freezing to death in this house!



Might be easier, just to put on more clothes.  





emysemys said:


> Mr. has stayed in his house since I got him. He's pretty traumatized...but he'll come around.



Poor guy!  I feel so bad for him. But still not moving to CA.   



So still no word from ?Len?


----------



## cemmons12

Super glue, that's the ticket! No jail time for glue! Lol!! Poor Mr... I'm sure he will come around.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm off to the hay store. Gotta' buy some horse food. See ya later...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

what you gotta do next? mowed the pasture, got horse food, now do you have to clean our the barn/stall or whatever you keep them in?


well we kept going intell today so thats good.


----------



## Jacqui

Question...right now as your reading this, are any of your tortoises outside?


----------



## cemmons12

Yvonne: do u ever sleep? Lol! See ya later. I got to get ready to clean the horse barn. I will be sooo happy when we get our own land and all I will have to do it go out back and do it instead of going to my wifes friends house to do it. Blah! Such a bother boarding with someone else that expects u to do everything for all the horses and fix everything while her and her lazy husband do NOTHING! Grrrrrr..... she dont even work, just sits on her butt all day. PEOPLE!


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> Yvonne: do u ever sleep? Lol! See ya later. I got to get ready to clean the horse barn. I will be sooo happy when we get our own land and all I will have to do it go out back and do it instead of going to my wifes friends house to do it. Blah! Such a bother boarding with someone else that expects u to do everything for all the horses and fix everything while her and her lazy husband do NOTHING! Grrrrrr..... she dont even work, just sits on her butt all day. PEOPLE!



Yep that is a pain, but maybe it will help motivate you even faster to get your own place? What kind of horse(s) do you have?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

My tort isn't outside, haven't built an outdoor thing yet plus winter is rollin around.


----------



## Jacqui

I know it just feels like I got everybody out and now I am having to seriously work on where each will go this winter.


----------



## cemmons12

Jacqui said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne: do u ever sleep? Lol! See ya later. I got to get ready to clean the horse barn. I will be sooo happy when we get our own land and all I will have to do it go out back and do it instead of going to my wifes friends house to do it. Blah! Such a bother boarding with someone else that expects u to do everything for all the horses and fix everything while her and her lazy husband do NOTHING! Grrrrrr..... she dont even work, just sits on her butt all day. PEOPLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that is a pain, but maybe it will help motivate you even faster to get your own place? What kind of horse(s) do you have?
Click to expand...

We have 2 quarter horses, Jack a grey and Sage a painted color. And the lady we have ours with has 2 but I don't know what they r. Since the house'n market went to pots we can't get what we need out of our house yet... darn the luck. I need winning lottery numbers, anybody know of any? Lol!


----------



## Jacqui

Beautiful horses! I really miss mine. Kiddo, if I knew the lottery winning numbers, I'd be using them myself sorry.


----------



## cemmons12

Jacqui said:


> Beautiful horses! I really miss mine. Kiddo, if I knew the lottery winning numbers, I'd be using them myself sorry.



The picture of Sage is right after winter, so she still had her scruffy winter coat, she looks a lot better now! lol!


----------



## Jacqui

cemmons12 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful horses! I really miss mine. Kiddo, if I knew the lottery winning numbers, I'd be using them myself sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of Sage is right after winter, so she still had her scruffy winter coat, she looks a lot better now! lol!
Click to expand...


 I knew the look well from my own horses, especially my Palomino was that way.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I think my baby Greek tort (Hermy) finay figured out who I am. Now whenever I come see him and talk he comes out and heads right for the food dish so I run, grab more lettuce and he eats. Then he sleeps.


----------



## Jacqui

So he knows your the God of Food.  Sounds like he is getting you trained, too.


----------



## dmmj

shoes?
did someone mention shoes?
no, never mind then.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> shoes?
> did someone mention shoes?
> no, never mind then.



As usual your a little behind.  Yvonne DID mention shoes the other day. Ruby red slippers to be exact.


----------



## Torty Mom

I like shoes!!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I like shoes!!



Are you one of those women with a lot of shoes?


----------



## ascott

Wholley molley ....just thought I would pop in ....just read all pages.....Yvonne, wish I was closer to ya...Mr is magnificent ....he reminds me of my crazy guy Hermann....I just love his "im pissed and not coming outdated my shell" pic....very beautiful 

Captain....shoes, there is a great online video of this dude portraying a chick that LOVES SHOES.....the music video is AWESOMELY HILARIOUS!!!!!

And uh.....CALIFORNIA ROCKS HARD 

Toodles...have to go pick my boy up from school....check back in a bit....[/align]


----------



## Jacqui

ascott said:


> And uh.....CALIFORNIA ROCKS HARD



Well how did you expect it to rock during the earthquakes?


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of those women with a lot of shoes?
Click to expand...

Well kinda....... I LOVE flip flops!!! Shoes make me cranky and when you work with 5 year olds, eighteen of them to be exact, that is not a good combination!!

My confession is that I have about 12 pairs of flip flops! I wear them rain or shine!!! Socks suck, flip flops rock!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I like socks. I personally do not like flip flops. socks keep my feet warm and toasty in the winter!
And yes, if hermy has me trained, then he should know I control everything that happens to him!!
-


----------



## Jacqui

The shoes I wear most are Crocs. Of course in a few months, it's back to tennis shoes and socks for me. I do love just sliding into shoes rather then having to sock up and tie the strings.


----------



## AnthonyC

Just had to chime in  Tennis shoes and socks!!! I'm jealous!!! It's gonna be long john's, thermals, and snow boots for me in about 2 & 1/2 months!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Just had to chime in  Tennis shoes and socks!!! I'm jealous!!! It's gonna be long john's, thermals, and snow boots for me in about 2 & 1/2 months!!!



Actually your winter is pretty much the same weather as mine, I just don't like boots much.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I go from flip flops to uggs. It usually goes from warm to cooold!! 

The first day of school was cancelled because of Irene . My 5 year old cried. She is so excited to see what this school thing is all about.


----------



## Torty Mom

Erin that is soooo sad, your poor daughter!! The first day is soooo exciting!!!! Seeing life thru the eyes of a five year is one of the reasons I love my job!!! You never know what's going to happen that day! Today I had a group go on a bathroom break, they came back and 1 didn't go, when I asked him why he didn't go, it was my fault because I didn't say "Tommy go potty" ..........momma mia!! My fault..... my helper and I just crack up at things like that!!


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!


----------



## dmmj

I love uggs


----------



## dbsneed69

AND pretend chat is still going on!!! That's awesome. Hope everyone is having a great day. I especially hope all of our folks up north are ok after Irene. Thoughts and prayers are still with everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!



Oh poor poor Anthony!  I am always surprised at how far apart different places are for starting school. What do you teach? 





dbsneed69 said:


> AND pretend chat is still going on!!! That's awesome. Hope everyone is having a great day. I especially hope all of our folks up north are ok after Irene. Thoughts and prayers are still with everyone.



Why of course it is! We are all getting good at pretending to chat. Won't Yvonne be happy!  Still have not heard from Len. 





Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What do you teach?
Click to expand...


 !! I guess I flunked English. lol I sure can't read and comprehend the English language obviously.


----------



## dmmj

The only problem with a chat option I see, is that I would spend way more time here than I already do, I don't know if that would be a good thing.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

dmmj said:


> The only problem with a chat option I see, is that I would spend way more time here than I already do, I don't know if that would be a good thing.



I totally agree. Infact, this thread has made me come on more than I should!!!!

Well Yvonne, I think you win. Now I agree with adding a chat box of some sort.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!



I have one about to start middle school too. She DID NOT cry when she heard school was cancelled. She was all can so & so spend the night can..canâ€¦can.. UGH I want her to go to school and my 5 year old to stay home!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Question!!!!!!!
Is anyone on any other forum? I does not have to be reptiles or tortoise, just another forum.
Or more like what other forums are you on?
Me, I am not on another forums.


----------



## Jacqui

I am on several and in different degrees, most are not just turtle/tortoises, but also reptile ones.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one about to start middle school too. She DID NOT cry when she heard school was cancelled. She was all can so & so spend the night can..canâ€¦can.. UGH I want her to go to school and my 5 year old to stay home!!!
Click to expand...


Oh I recall those days! The kids would have fingers crossed for school to get cancelled.  Of course, when I was in school, I did too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

TurtleTortoise said:


> Question!!!!!!!
> Is anyone on any other forum? I does not have to be reptiles or tortoise, just another forum.
> Or more like what other forums are you on?
> Me, I am not on another forums.



I am not on any other forum. This is my first forum eva' and I love it.


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor poor Anthony!  I am always surprised at how far apart different places are for starting school. What do you teach?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND pretend chat is still going on!!! That's awesome. Hope everyone is having a great day. I especially hope all of our folks up north are ok after Irene. Thoughts and prayers are still with everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why of course it is! We are all getting good at pretending to chat. Won't Yvonne be happy!  Still have not heard from Len.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . What do you teach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !! I guess I flunked English. lol I sure can't read and comprehend the English language obviously.
Click to expand...




Maybe you need glasses, do you need to go potty?


----------



## ascott

My boy was looking forward to school...he went back August 1....too early for me....I miss hanging out with him...he gets loads of homework now that he started middle school......


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> Erin that is soooo sad, your poor daughter!! The first day is soooo exciting!!!! Seeing life thru the eyes of a five year is one of the reasons I love my job!!! You never know what's going to happen that day! Today I had a group go on a bathroom break, they came back and 1 didn't go, when I asked him why he didn't go, it was my fault because I didn't say "Tommy go potty" ..........momma mia!! My fault..... my helper and I just crack up at things like that!!



It takes a special person to be able to comfort, inspire and FOCUS those sweet little minds!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Maybe you need glasses, do you need to go potty?



Yes, I do need to use glasses, but I already have them on.  ... and actually Yes, I do need to go potty. 





ascott said:


> My boy was looking forward to school...he went back August 1....too early for me....I miss hanging out with him...he gets loads of homework now that he started middle school......



Sounds a bit like my two youngest. The boy and baby, Josh, was eager because of football, not so much the college part of it.  I was lucky, however, my youngest daughter, Ash, came home for the weekend from college. She can be a pain, but geesh I really really miss her when she is gone. Josh, too... especially his muscles for the manual labor value.


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to belong to about 8 YAHOOgroup listservs. I started spending more time on the computer than doing my work outside, so I quit them all cold turkey. When I finally decided after a couple months that I had kicked my addiction, I came back to the computer, did a GOOGLE search and the first thing I found was our wonderful Tortoise Forum!! I went back to YAHOOgroups and resigned from all my accounts over there. I DO belong to Shelled Warriors because it is in the U.K. and I like to think it might help me answer UK type questions that come up over on this forum. 

As to how much time I spend outside...

I go out and clean the horse paddock first thing in the a.m. then I chop food for the baby tortoises and soak them. Then I feed each of the bigger tortoise habitats and clean up after the tortoises. I may have to move sprinklers and water every thing. Right now all my pens' fencing is in good repair, so when I finished taking care of the animals, its usually lunch time and too hot to be outside anyway, so I eat, read and fall asleep because reading made me sleepy. In between all that, I'm a spammers' worst nightmare! on the Forum!!


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> In between all that, I'm a spammers' worst nightmare! on the Forum!!


I for one appreciate you keeping the spammers off.


----------



## AnthonyC

Sorry Jacqui it was an early night for me. I try not to give a lot of homework b/c I'm aware that my little bit just compounds the "little bit" that every other teacher is giving, especially those darn math teachers--NO HOMEWORK ON THE WEEKENDS!  I really love what I do. My students seem to respond well. I've only been teaching for 3yrs so my methods are very "new school". Compared to my last 2 other jobs this is a piece of cake!!!--Police Officer & Response Officer @ a Nuclear Power Plant.



Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor poor Anthony!  I am always surprised at how far apart different places are for starting school. What do you teach?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND pretend chat is still going on!!! That's awesome. Hope everyone is having a great day. I especially hope all of our folks up north are ok after Irene. Thoughts and prayers are still with everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why of course it is! We are all getting good at pretending to chat. Won't Yvonne be happy!  Still have not heard from Len.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a middle school English teacher & I'm about to cry thinking about HAVING school! This is how things are viewed through the eyes of a 39 year old middle school teacher!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . What do you teach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> !! I guess I flunked English. lol I sure can't read and comprehend the English language obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need glasses, do you need to go potty?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Sorry Jacqui it was an early night for me. I try not to give a lot of homework b/c I'm aware that my little bit just compounds the "little bit" that every other teacher is giving, especially those darn math teachers--NO HOMEWORK ON THE WEEKENDS!  I really love what I do. My students seem to respond well. I've only been teaching for 3yrs so my methods are very "new school". Compared to my last 2 other jobs this is a piece of cake!!!--Police Officer & Response Officer @ a Nuclear Power Plant.



 Sounds like you should have been prepared to be a teacher what with those previous jobs.


----------



## Utah Lynn

emysemys said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?


I can do that. I know a lot about nothing at all. BRB. Have to take Sherman outside for some sun.


----------



## Jacqui

Sun must be shining in Utah?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm very surprised that this thread has stayed alive for so long. The only thing wrong with it is we can't see who is on it. Its ALMOST like a real chat room...but not quite.

Lynn: Is that you shown in your avatar? Are you back now so we can continue our talk about nothing?


----------



## Jacqui

Still no ?Len posting.  I am worried about him and his wife and how they handled Irene.


----------



## dmarcus

dmmj said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> In between all that, I'm a spammers' worst nightmare! on the Forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> I for one appreciate you keeping the spammers off.
Click to expand...


I appreciate it as well, some of those spammers would write the starngest things and have me scratching my head in confusion...


----------



## terryo

I think they still don't have any power in NJ...is that were he is? All of the friends I have in NJ still don't have power where they are.

This is Hyland Blvd, near where I live the next day






This old guy didn't seem to be effected by the storm yesterday at Clove Lake...my friend took this picture and posted it on her face book page





And here's the only bad thing that happened to me with the storm...my 40 ft. Curly Willow tree came down...I'm so sad I loved that tree.


----------



## Jacqui

Terry, maybe it will come back up from the stump? My willow does all the time. Also maybe try growing a new one from some of the branches? Won't be the same tree, yet kinda would be.

So is everything back outside yet?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

4 day's later the chat continues. That Funny.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

CHAT LIVES ON!!!


----------



## Jacqui

terryo said:


> I think they still don't have any power in NJ...is that were he is? All of the friends I have in NJ still don't have power where they are.



VA is atleast one of the two places they have. Perhaps MD for the other? (old mind here ya know)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm here too...I look forward to chatting about nothing. Only now you are talking about Irene and that's something, not nothing...


----------



## Jacqui

Have not heard anything from you Maggie on how Queenie is doing? The way Bob tells it, she is the cause of all the trouble.  



maggie3fan said:


> I'm here too...I look forward to chatting about nothing. Only now you are talking about Irene and that's something, not nothing...



Your right Maggie it is something, just glad it's not the big something they had thought it would be. Still have a few members I know we haven't heard back from. Dee is in NJ, but as TerryO said, many of them are without power still. It's Len who has me worried.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Queenie is fine, but she is going to have a big upset in her life as the guys are going to come Friday to start the insulation job in Bob's shed and that means she is going to have to come live in my house while they do the work out there and I am planning on her being fairly upset by that move...

I am sure Len will post as soon as he has some power...


----------



## Jacqui

Is anybody ready for fall weather?


----------



## dmmj

If california ever gets it's fall weather then yes I will be ready. A bit of advice for everyone, when you get into trouble blame the mimes, they don't talk.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> If california ever gets it's fall weather then yes I will be ready. A bit of advice for everyone, when you get into trouble blame the mimes, they don't talk.



As to the first part... sorta feel sorry for you guys not to get to enjoy the beautiful fall show Mother Nature shares with us. 

Second part, so very true David.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I love to see Franklin T. put his self to bed. He wakes up between 9 to 11 a.m. and goes to bed between 5 and 6. I love his hours.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds almost like Bankers hours.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If california ever gets it's fall weather then yes I will be ready. A bit of advice for everyone, when you get into trouble blame the mimes, they don't talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the first part... sorta feel sorry for you guys not to get to enjoy the beautiful fall show Mother Nature shares with us.
> 
> Second part, so very true David.
Click to expand...

We get fall weather, it usually arrives around 6 on a saturday, and it is over by about 7 the same day.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Jacqui said:


> Sounds almost like Bankers hours.


That what I was thinking. He got it made.


----------



## Jacqui

So very true. Franklin doesn't even have to hunt for food, shelter or water. He has a personal slave to provide it all for him... and more.


----------



## HipsterTorts

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If california ever gets it's fall weather then yes I will be ready. A bit of advice for everyone, when you get into trouble blame the mimes, they don't talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the first part... sorta feel sorry for you guys not to get to enjoy the beautiful fall show Mother Nature shares with us.
> 
> Second part, so very true David.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get fall weather, it usually arrives around 6 on a saturday, and it is over by about 7 the same day.
Click to expand...


Haha this made me laugh But unfortunately it really is true.


----------



## terryo

I love the Fall colors here, but it can be depressing because Summer is coming to an end. I saved at least three bags of dried leaves to prepare the hibernation cave. In the meantime.....I'm loving my tomato's from the garden...some hot peppers...anyone ever hear of "ghost peppers". It cost me a fortune for a few seeds, but I'm getting a lot of peppers and I can save the seeds for next year. They're supposed to be the hottest peppers in the world.


----------



## Jacqui

*drools* 'Maters!!!!!! Ummm Terry can I come over???


So do you like make salsa and can it or what?


----------



## dmmj

terryo said:


> I love the Fall colors here, but it can be depressing because Summer is coming to an end. I saved at least three bags of dried leaves to prepare the hibernation cave. In the meantime.....I'm loving my tomato's from the garden...some hot peppers...anyone ever hear of "ghost peppers". It cost me a fortune for a few seeds, but I'm getting a lot of peppers and I can save the seeds for next year. They're supposed to be the hottest peppers in the world.


Would you be willing to sell some of those seeds,my cousin who is in the marines, loves jalapenos, the hotter the better he says, so I always try to grow some for him, whenever he comes back.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Is anybody ready for fall weather?



I am ready for the fun fall activities. Hiking, Soccer & hockey and Volunteering at the school.
I put on a pair of jeans yesterday and they FIT!! My youngest is now one and it took me every bit of that year to lose the baby weight!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

finally, not doing something. here at pretend chat started by Yvonne, 16 pages later, we still have nothing important or interesting to talk about. random, then shoes, then irene, then school. I love pretend chat. Lets keep it going!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody ready for fall weather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ready for the fun fall activities. Hiking, Soccer & hockey and Volunteering at the school.
> I put on a pair of jeans yesterday and they FIT!! My youngest is now one and it took me every bit of that year to lose the baby weight!!
Click to expand...


Congrats on the jeans fitting once more!!!


----------



## terryo

dmmj said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Fall colors here, but it can be depressing because Summer is coming to an end. I saved at least three bags of dried leaves to prepare the hibernation cave. In the meantime.....I'm loving my tomato's from the garden...some hot peppers...anyone ever hear of "ghost peppers". It cost me a fortune for a few seeds, but I'm getting a lot of peppers and I can save the seeds for next year. They're supposed to be the hottest peppers in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to sell some of those seeds,my cousin who is in the marines, loves jalapenos, the hotter the better he says, so I always try to grow some for him, whenever he comes back.
Click to expand...


As soon as they turn red, I'll try and send you one. I'll send you a picture. So far they are all small and green. I'm hoping the weather stays sunny and warm so they can grow and turn red. I have three plants in my garden and they have some nice peppers on them. One is in a pot, so I am going to take it in for the Winter. Don't know if that will work, but I'm going to try. I'll def. send you a pepper David.


----------



## Torty Mom

HipsterTorts said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If california ever gets it's fall weather then yes I will be ready. A bit of advice for everyone, when you get into trouble blame the mimes, they don't talk.
> 
> 
> 
> As to the first part... sorta feel sorry for you guys not to get to enjoy the beautiful fall show Mother Nature shares with us.
> 
> Second part, so very true David.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get fall weather, it usually arrives around 6 on a saturday, and it is over by about 7 the same day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha this made me laugh But unfortunately it really is true.
Click to expand...

So true, that's why I wear flip flops 24/7 and I DO NOT own a winter coat! The worst part of our fall is the fog! Ugh I can't stand the fog.......


----------



## TurtleTortoise

We don't get fog in the fall


----------



## dmmj

I live near the mountains and we do get fog a few days a year. I like it, and it does not last long.


----------



## Jacqui

We get fog quite often here. It's kinda neat, just not a lot of fun to drive in. When I see the fog, my mind always starts looking for werewolves and the like.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Well maybe we do get some fog but not to often.


----------



## HipsterTorts

We get a little fog but a lot of smog lol I'm fine with the fog but I hate the smog. The smog makes it impossible to see the mountains and makes me feel dirty when I walk outside =/


----------



## Kristina

We get a ton of fog, mostly to do with the fact that there is a major body of water located on average of every six square miles. That does not count all the springs, swamps, marshes, bogs, ponds, streams, and rivers. I think only the Everglades and the Louisiana bayous got us beat.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I also wear flip flops all year long. As a true Oregonian I will and have worn flip flops in the snow...ugh, me Oregonian, me tough!
I don't like wearing them in the rain however. They kick the water up on the backs of my legs...but considering that it rains constantly here I do have a bit of difficulty with that


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> We get fog quite often here. It's kinda neat, just not a lot of fun to drive in. When I see the fog, my mind always starts looking for werewolves and the like.



What state do you live in?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get fog quite often here. It's kinda neat, just not a lot of fun to drive in. When I see the fog, my mind always starts looking for werewolves and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What state do you live in?
Click to expand...


Nebraska


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get fog quite often here. It's kinda neat, just not a lot of fun to drive in. When I see the fog, my mind always starts looking for werewolves and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What state do you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nebraska
Click to expand...


Oooh, for some reason I was thinking PA.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Sleeping. Well I would be if I actually could get to sleep. Almost everyone is sleeping too..,

Whoo hoo started the 17th page!!! Maybe we can reach 20 sometime.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Jacqui said:


> So very true. Franklin doesn't even have to hunt for food, shelter or water. He has a personal slave to provide it all for him... and more.


That for sure!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Sleeping. Well I would be if I actually could get to sleep. Almost everyone is sleeping too..,
> 
> Whoo hoo started the 17th page!!! Maybe we can reach 20 sometime.





Sleep is way over rated! I bet soon we will be way over 20 pages.


----------



## dbsneed69

And....... Pretend chat is still going.


----------



## dmmj

you can sleep when you are dead.


----------



## Jacqui

dbsneed69 said:


> And....... Pretend chat is still going.



Hey, it's a never ending thread here!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I strayed from my normal subway sandwich to try the new turkey, bacon avocado and I was disappointed. I just saw a commercial for subway and it reminded me. What's your fave sandwich? Mine is turkey, tomato, banana peppers, YUM!


----------



## dmmj

club with provolone on wheat bread


----------



## Jacqui

I think it's called an Italian BMT or something and on herb bread.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

How about a Tuna with onions and tomatoes on plain bread?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nice, I forgot to say I like the wheat bread


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> How about a Tuna with onions and tomatoes on plain bread?



That sounds good!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Ok! I am off to bed it's 11:33 on the East Coast. My little one wants to ride the school bus tomorrow and it comes at 6:10 in the morning. I hope one day of that will be enough for him. I like to sleep until 6:30. Good night Yall.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ugh, I cannot sleep! It is my 12 year old's first day of 7th grade Tom. and she wants to ride the bus that comes at 6:50. She never road the bus before so I am stressed about that! I am also stressed about my 5 year old starting kindergarten, waaa!! I just want them both to have great day's!

In tort new's I should thank my star's I am not up worried about Sid like I was this past week because he seems better every day!!


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> I think it's called an Italian BMT or something and on herb bread.


Yep, those are the bomb and ranks up there with flip flops!!!


----------



## ascott

daaaanggg, now I want a sangwich......


----------



## JeffG

Weirdos.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> Ok! I am off to bed it's 11:33 on the East Coast. My little one wants to ride the school bus tomorrow and it comes at 6:10 in the morning. I hope one day of that will be enough for him. I like to sleep until 6:30. Good night Yall.



 My son's teacher recommended actually that I stop driving my son to school and instead let him take the bus. It was a social time for the children. My kids pretty much loved the bus, until they were in Jr high when it became time others started driving themselves to school.  Ahhh the stories I would hear about what went on in those buses.   





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh, I cannot sleep! It is my 12 year old's first day of 7th grade Tom. and she wants to ride the bus that comes at 6:50. She never road the bus before so I am stressed about that! I am also stressed about my 5 year old starting kindergarten, waaa!! I just want them both to have great day's!
> 
> In tort new's I should thank my star's I am not up worried about Sid like I was this past week because he seems better every day!!



Just another one of those steps and stages of growing up. It will be fine, even if it is a bad experience. 

Glad Sid is doing better!! 





ascott said:


> daaaanggg, now I want a sangwich......



 Isn't it amazing how reading about food makes you start craving it. 





JeffG said:


> Weirdos.



And very proud of it! I see your joining us in that group.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Is there any other shoes than flip flops. My favorite is Rainbows. You have the flat ones for everday use. The black ones for a more professional look. High heel ones for the dressly look. The crystal ones for the more up scale look. There you go flip flops for everyday.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> Is there any other shoes than flip flops. My favorite is Rainbows. You have the flat ones for everday use. The black ones for a more professional look. High heel ones for the dressly look. The crystal ones for the more up scale look. There you go flip flops for everyday.



LOL! Me I wear one pair of shoes or maybe two, until they wear out. Currently is a light blue faded denim colored Croc.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Hello. Goodbye 'till afternoon.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm going out exploring the 100+ acres behind my house. I'm hoping to take some nice pics of the local fauna & run into some eastern box turtles along the way... but if I see one damn snake I'm outta there!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I'm going out exploring the 100+ acres behind my house. I'm hoping to take some nice pics of the local fauna & run into some eastern box turtles along the way... but if I see one damn snake I'm outta there!



 I bet you see a snake, before yo see a turtle!  Have fun and bring us lots of pictures.


----------



## AnthonyC

You can be so cruel, Jacqui! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going out exploring the 100+ acres behind my house. I'm hoping to take some nice pics of the local fauna & run into some eastern box turtles along the way... but if I see one damn snake I'm outta there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you see a snake, before yo see a turtle!  Have fun and bring us lots of pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> You can be so cruel, Jacqui!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you see a snake, before yo see a turtle!  Have fun and bring us lots of pictures.
Click to expand...


And your just figuring this out now?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

One napping and two at school!! I am going to watch the True Blood episode I missed because that show is SO innapropriate to watch when the kiddies are around! All the torts are still asleep!! Lazy buggers!

Chicken pot pie for dinner before soccer, what are y'all making?


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm going all out later. It's kinda like the last meal for a condemned man... school starts tomorrow. I'm thinking Chinese or Mexican!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> !
> 
> Chicken pot pie for dinner before soccer, what are y'all making?



Ummm what am I making? Well of course, I am making my way over to your house!  With just me here, making normally means throwing something frozen into the micro.  





AnthonyC said:


> I'm going all out later. It's kinda like the last meal for a condemned man... school starts tomorrow. I'm thinking Chinese or Mexican!



Condemned man ! Mexican almost always sounds nice.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, all!

I made a chilli/mac hamburger helper yesterday, so I'm having the rest of that today. Oh yeah...Yum! 

But right now I'm going out to do my morning chores, then find an empty incubator and clean it and set it up for yesterday's eggs.

Today my plans are to use the leaf blower and get rid of the webs on the house and clean up the driveway and what I snobbishly call the courtyard. I've got some old acquaintances coming over tomorrow, people I used to know from the turtle club, and I want to put my good face on for them. Oh yeah...I may just take a dust rag to the inside of the house too, in case I have to invite them in.

So, this was just a hello/goodbye...I'm off to pick up horse poop. See ya later...


----------



## Jacqui

Hi and bye Yvonne! 

Remember yesterday when we were talking about fog? Well today we had several large patches of it on the low lying areas. Reminded me of all of you. Now the sun has burned off most of what I can see from my yard.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Change of plans, chicken corn chowder for dinner.

Yvonne, I have never had chili/mac hamburger helper but it looks good on the box!! Also, I wish I was in your turtle club!!

Jacqui, come on over I don't know how to make anything in the crock pot for less than 8 people so we will have plenty and corn bread.

AnthonyC, CHINESE Dude!! That's how I'd wanna go out!


----------



## AnthonyC

Erin, I have been thinking about that all day! I think it's going to be General Tso's, chicken fried rice, egg roll, and egg drop won ton! I'm goin' out in style  

Also--Just got back from the nature walk. No turtles  There is a swamp back there but it's so overgrown right now that I didn't even attempt to explore it. ***GOOD NEWS*** NOOOOO SNAAKKKKESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Change of plans, chicken corn chowder for dinner.
> 
> Yvonne, I have never had chili/mac hamburger helper but it looks good on the box!! Also, I wish I was in your turtle club!!
> 
> Jacqui, come on over I don't know how to make anything in the crock pot for less than 8 people so we will have plenty and corn bread.
> 
> AnthonyC, CHINESE Dude!! That's how I'd wanna go out!



Hmmm never had chicken corn chowder before. Corn bread, are you gonna have butter and honey for it? *drools thinking about it*. Bet the conversation would be nice too... as would being at Yvonne's tomorrow.





AnthonyC said:


> Erin, I have been thinking about that all day! I think it's going to be General Tso's, chicken fried rice, egg roll, and egg drop won ton! I'm goin' out in style
> 
> Also--Just got back from the nature walk. No turtles  There is a swamp back there but it's so overgrown right now that I didn't even attempt to explore it. ***GOOD NEWS*** NOOOOO SNAAKKKKESSSSSS!!!!



Sorry you didn't see any snakes... I mean turtles!


----------



## AnthonyC

You'll know when I see a snake because you'll hear my screaming... From A Land Far Away... 



Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change of plans, chicken corn chowder for dinner.
> 
> Yvonne, I have never had chili/mac hamburger helper but it looks good on the box!! Also, I wish I was in your turtle club!!
> 
> Jacqui, come on over I don't know how to make anything in the crock pot for less than 8 people so we will have plenty and corn bread.
> 
> AnthonyC, CHINESE Dude!! That's how I'd wanna go out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm never had chicken corn chowder before. Corn bread, are you gonna have butter and honey for it? *drools thinking about it*. Bet the conversation would be nice too... as would being at Yvonne's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, I have been thinking about that all day! I think it's going to be General Tso's, chicken fried rice, egg roll, and egg drop won ton! I'm goin' out in style
> 
> Also--Just got back from the nature walk. No turtles  There is a swamp back there but it's so overgrown right now that I didn't even attempt to explore it. ***GOOD NEWS*** NOOOOO SNAAKKKKESSSSSS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you didn't see any snakes... I mean turtles!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> You'll know when I see a snake because you'll hear my screaming... From A Land Far Away...




    !!!!!!!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

We are letting are pretend chat fall in ratings. Don't let our 25 minutes be over. lol

My husband Bob is going to North Carolina today to see his aunt who is not well. I think he is really going to see the damage that Irene left behind. So, I am going to get a mini vacation.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> We are letting are pretend chat fall in ratings. Don't let our 25 minutes be over. lol
> 
> My husband Bob is going to North Carolina today to see his aunt who is not well. I think he is really going to see the damage that Irene left behind. So, I am going to get a mini vacation.




Enjoy your vacation. Me, I wish my hubby was here or even one or four of the children. I miss them  I do hope his Aunt gets better.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Where is your family?
Bob Aunt has bone cancer. She has lived a lot longer then expected. I hate death! especially a painful one. 

Ok! I am off to get my little man from school.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Well im back. came back to 2 more pages of shoes school and food. right now im eating peanut m&ms.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> Where is your family?
> Bob Aunt has bone cancer. She has lived a lot longer then expected. I hate death! especially a painful one.
> 
> Ok! I am off to get my little man from school.





Then I guess instead of hoping she gets better, I should hope she passes quickly.  





TurtleTortoise said:


> Well im back. came back to 2 more pages of shoes school and food. right now im eating peanut m&ms.


Sounds a bit nutty to me!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Yea, unfortunately.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> Yea, unfortunately.



Being nutty can be a good thing.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

especially M&M style with a Pepsi. Heaven


----------



## TurtleTortoise

FranklinTturtle said:


> especially M&M style with a Pepsi. Heaven



Never tried it.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> especially M&M style with a Pepsi. Heaven



I never did like doing that with anything into the pop.


----------



## Torty Mom

I like M & M's has anyone tried the pretzel ones?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

They are good. The ones in the blue bag. Yea

Have you seen that crazy Alex Baldwin commerical about calling 912?


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I like M & M's has anyone tried the pretzel ones?



I have. What about the coconut ones?





FranklinTturtle said:


> Have you seen that crazy Alex Baldwin commerical about calling 912?



I don't have a TV, so what is it like?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

check this out
http://youtu.be/5EUTEPFq5iQ


----------



## FranklinTturtle

This is funny!
http://youtu.be/5EUTEPFq5iQ[hr]
I would love not to have TV! You are lucky. Bob would throw a fit if I cut the cable off. It would be peaceful without it.


----------



## Jacqui

There are some shows I would like to see and crazy as it sounds, I miss commercials.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

My daughter watches TV shows on the internet. I think you can watch almost anything on the internet now.

She goes to Hulu to watch the shows.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I dont really watch tv. has anyone tried the short cut to TFO (or any site) by dragging the little tortoise sign by the URL (http://www.tort.....) and creating a short cut? you have to have the web minimized so you can see the tortoise then click and drag to your desktop. 

got a headache now


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> My daughter watches TV shows on the internet. I think you can watch almost anything on the internet now.
> 
> She goes to Hulu to watch the shows.





My children do too. My problem is that I can't always hear things on the computer. I can turn a TV set up louder and let my neighbors hear the show too.   





TurtleTortoise said:


> I dont really watch tv. has anyone tried the short cut to TFO (or any site) by dragging the little tortoise sign by the URL (http://www.tort.....) and creating a short cut? you have to have the web minimized so you can see the tortoise then click and drag to your desktop.
> 
> got a headache now





Sounds too complicated for me.  Sorry you have a headache.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Ok we reached page 20 and chat is losing it's
Touch. We need something exciting...like plants. Although some people really like plants. I do because they let us breath. What is your favorite plant?


----------



## jaizei

TurtleTortoise said:


> Ok we reached page 20 and chat is losing it's
> Touch. We need something exciting...like plants. Although some people really like plants. I do because they let us breath. What is your favorite plant?




Bamboo


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Forgot about bamboo. I also like bamboo!


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like M & M's has anyone tried the pretzel ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have. What about the coconut ones?
Click to expand...

WHAT?????? Coconut ones......yummy!! Never tried them, I will tho!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like M & M's has anyone tried the pretzel ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have. What about the coconut ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT?????? Coconut ones......yummy!! Never tried them, I will tho!!!
Click to expand...




They have been around for a while. I kinda like them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

What is your favorite thing about where you live? Maybe something that makes your specific geographical location unique. Or just a reason why you really like it.


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like M & M's has anyone tried the pretzel ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have. What about the coconut ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT?????? Coconut ones......yummy!! Never tried them, I will tho!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been around for a while. I kinda like them.
Click to expand...




 My favorite M&M's are the strawberried peanut butter ones.. hard to find but SOOOO GOOD! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> What is your favorite thing about where you live? Maybe something that makes your specific geographical location unique. Or just a reason why you really like it.



 I like living in Missouri because we kind of get all types of weather, anyone that lives in the area very well knows how it is in the midwest. You get to experience all four seasons every year, the weather can change within an hour, and you never know what to expect. Last part sounds bad - but love it.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Ok we reached page 20 and chat is losing it's
> Touch. We need something exciting...like plants. Although some people really like plants. I do because they let us breath. What is your favorite plant?



This is hard, it use to be roses. These days it is either daylilies because they are so easy or maybe it's the Althea (Rose of Sharon) bush...pretty plus so loved by the tortoises.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I can't beleive it is already September where is this year going?


----------



## Torty Mom

Paper, plastic, or bring your own???


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Torty Mom said:


> Paper, plastic, or bring your own???



 I like to bring my own (as long as I remember anyways) otherwise plastic bags just pile up everywhere.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Pretend Chat, really! Creative for sure, lol.


----------



## Turtle Guru

Jacqui said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok we reached page 20 and chat is losing it's
> Touch. We need something exciting...like plants. Although some people really like plants. I do because they let us breath. What is your favorite plant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is hard, it use to be roses. These days it is either daylilies because they are so easy or maybe it's the Althea (Rose of Sharon) bush...pretty plus so loved by the tortoises.
Click to expand...




i like ginseng because it makes me money and it is rare and cool


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Paper, plastic, or bring your own???



Plastic... I love having them to reuse for things like cleaning the liter boxes.  I would never remember to bring my own.  





Turtle Guru said:


> i like ginseng because it makes me money and it is rare and cool



Would you be nice enough to post some pictures? How do you grow it?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

My Garden Spider was missing this morning. I have been watching her all summer. I am going to miss her, I hope she shows back up in the morning.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Bring my own when I remember, if not oh well, they work well for cleaning up poop in the enclosures.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What is your favorite thing about where you live? Maybe something that makes your specific geographical location unique. Or just a reason why you really like it.


There are just so many reasons I love Nebraska. The weather gives you a taste of everything. We have true seasons with golden leaves and huge flocks of geese coming thru in the fall. You can go outside on a crisp fall night and smell the wood burning in nearby stoves. With winter we have pure white snow that blankets the ground in purity. The trees get flocked and icicles twinkle from roof gutters. But we don't get buried under huge drifts of snow. Spring brings the robins back and the crocuses heard spring by peaking out of the snow. Then all the flowers seem to burst forth in a joyful riot of spring time color. Summers are the type of front porch sitting watching the world go by. Summer means stealing a ripe watermelon from your own patch or tubing in the river.

In my area of Nebraska, a traffic jam means there was a tractor on the road ahead of you. Neighbors still watch out for you and your home. Children can go to the park by themselves, even at night. Most cars and vehicles are never known to be locked. Cats and dogs can sleep in the middle of Main street and not get run over.

In the fall, towns become ghost towns as the entire town turns out for the local football game. Strangers passing you on the road still wave, If your broken down, they stop to see if they can be of help. And you feel safe taking their help.

For me it's being able to walk out my front door and stare spellbound at the vastness of the sky. At night the stars are bold and twinkling waiting for you to cast your wishes upon them. The lonesome sound of the train, still can stir the coyotes to join in. The nightly chorus of bugs and frogs can relax you to sleep.

Water is still pumped out of the ground and drank just as it is.

Nebraska is home, it's were generations of my family have been born, raised, and died. The soil is fertile for both crops and people, it's soft enough to allow your roots to take hold and grow deep, yet strong enough to weather whatever life throws your way.

Nebraska is the good life. 




FranklinTturtle said:


> My Garden Spider was missing this morning. I have been watching her all summer. I am going to miss her, I hope she shows back up in the morning.



Had she made an egg sack yet? You are talking those big yellow and black ones, right?





ALDABRAMAN said:


> Pretend Chat, really! Creative for sure, lol.



Fun and educational, too!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I did not see a egg sack. Yea, it a big yellow and black one. I did see a little spider show up in her web yesterday (I thought that was wired). I don't know what type it is and it still there and she missing. She was my number 1 spider this year.

Ok. It 11:12 East coast time and I am off to bed. Good nite all.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> I did not see a egg sack. Yea, it a big yellow and black one. I did see a little spider show up in her web yesterday (I thought that was wired). I don't know what type it is and it still there and she missing. She was my number 1 spider this year.
> 
> Ok. It 11:12 East coast time and I am off to bed. Good nite all.





Maybe the smaller one made her leave.  Hope you see her again. Nite may you have sweet peaceful dreams and wake refreshed and rearing to go!


----------



## Jacqui

GOOD MORNING



Do you eat breakfast? If so what did you have today?


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Jacqui said:


> GOOD MORNING
> 
> 
> 
> Do you eat breakfast? If so what did you have today?




I LOVE breakfast.. I could eat it at ANY TIME of the day! But unfortunately I don't ever have time for breakfast before leaving in the am, at least not usually.


----------



## Jacqui

I have never been much of a breakfast eater myself. Sounds bad but y two favorite breakfast are McDonald's pancakes and sausage or their sausage McGriddles.   Actually there is this little truck stop about a mile off the road on I80 that makes these huge, but also yummy everything but the kitchen sink omelets (sp?)...


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't know if many of you watch the birthday list or not, but if you don't, I'll give it away here:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JACQUI!!!​
Do you have any special plans for today?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite thing about where you live? Maybe something that makes your specific geographical location unique. Or just a reason why you really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are just so many reasons I love Nebraska. The weather gives you a taste of everything. We have true seasons with golden leaves and huge flocks of geese coming thru in the fall. You can go outside on a crisp fall night and smell the wood burning in nearby stoves. With winter we have pure white snow that blankets the ground in purity. The trees get flocked and icicles twinkle from roof gutters. But we don't get buried under huge drifts of snow. Spring brings the robins back and the crocuses heard spring by peaking out of the snow. Then all the flowers seem to burst forth in a joyful riot of spring time color. Summers are the type of front porch sitting watching the world go by. Summer means stealing a ripe watermelon from your own patch or tubing in the river.
> 
> In my area of Nebraska, a traffic jam means there was a tractor on the road ahead of you. Neighbors still watch out for you and your home. Children can go to the park by themselves, even at night. Most cars and vehicles are never known to be locked. Cats and dogs can sleep in the middle of Main street and not get run over.
> 
> In the fall, towns become ghost towns as the entire town turns out for the local football game. Strangers passing you on the road still wave, If your broken down, they stop to see if they can be of help. And you feel safe taking their help.
> 
> For me it's being able to walk out my front door and stare spellbound at the vastness of the sky. At night the stars are bold and twinkling waiting for you to cast your wishes upon them. The lonesome sound of the train, still can stir the coyotes to join in. The nightly chorus of bugs and frogs can relax you to sleep.
> 
> Water is still pumped out of the ground and drank just as it is.
> 
> Nebraska is home, it's were generations of my family have been born, raised, and died. The soil is fertile for both crops and people, it's soft enough to allow your roots to take hold and grow deep, yet strong enough to weather whatever life throws your way.
> 
> Nebraska is the good life.
> 
> First of all Jacquiâ€¦. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
> 2nd of all... You should sell what you just wrote to your chamber of commerce because it made me want to move to Nebraska!! Wow!
> shoot outa time BBL
Click to expand...


----------



## Momof4

Page 22 already? You guys are having to much fun!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

HAPPY B-DAY JACQUI!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite thing about where you live? Maybe something that makes your specific geographical location unique. Or just a reason why you really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are just so many reasons I love Nebraska. The weather gives you a taste of everything. We have true seasons with golden leaves and huge flocks of geese coming thru in the fall. You can go outside on a crisp fall night and smell the wood burning in nearby stoves. With winter we have pure white snow that blankets the ground in purity. The trees get flocked and icicles twinkle from roof gutters. But we don't get buried under huge drifts of snow. Spring brings the robins back and the crocuses heard spring by peaking out of the snow. Then all the flowers seem to burst forth in a joyful riot of spring time color. Summers are the type of front porch sitting watching the world go by. Summer means stealing a ripe watermelon from your own patch or tubing in the river.
> 
> In my area of Nebraska, a traffic jam means there was a tractor on the road ahead of you. Neighbors still watch out for you and your home. Children can go to the park by themselves, even at night. Most cars and vehicles are never known to be locked. Cats and dogs can sleep in the middle of Main street and not get run over.
> 
> In the fall, towns become ghost towns as the entire town turns out for the local football game. Strangers passing you on the road still wave, If your broken down, they stop to see if they can be of help. And you feel safe taking their help.
> 
> For me it's being able to walk out my front door and stare spellbound at the vastness of the sky. At night the stars are bold and twinkling waiting for you to cast your wishes upon them. The lonesome sound of the train, still can stir the coyotes to join in. The nightly chorus of bugs and frogs can relax you to sleep.
> 
> Water is still pumped out of the ground and drank just as it is.
> 
> Nebraska is home, it's were generations of my family have been born, raised, and died. The soil is fertile for both crops and people, it's soft enough to allow your roots to take hold and grow deep, yet strong enough to weather whatever life throws your way.
> 
> Nebraska is the good life.
> 
> First of all Jacquiâ€¦. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
> 2nd of all... You should sell what you just wrote to your chamber of commerce because it made me want to move to Nebraska!! Wow!
> shoot outa time BBL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes and the sweet words. Now do you all understand some of why I would not move to CA, even tho then I could have DTs?
> 
> Yvonne, how is Mister doing today?
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

Mr. has finally come out of the dog house. I haven't seen him eat, but I don't stand there for very long watching him. I moved the dog house (actually its the top half of a large dog crate , so there is no floor) and he has a pretty nice burrow started.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Page 22 already? You guys are having to much fun!



We are and would have even more fun, if you would join us!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Nebraska sounds great. Do they have jobs?

Happy Birthday!!!! Birthday girl -Jacqui. I hope you get everything you want.

Happy Birthday!!!! Birthday girl -Jacqui. I hope you get everything you want.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Mr. has finally come out of the dog house. I haven't seen him eat, but I don't stand there for very long watching him. I moved the dog house (actually its the top half of a large dog crate , so there is no floor) and he has a pretty nice burrow started.



So he is starting to adjust.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

well i think I am slowly having to stop doing the chat thing. wont be home to often. BYE!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I am very excited! I have cleaned out Franklin T. permanent home. I am getting ready to start modifying it. Also, I have his pig blanket on order.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> I am very excited! I have cleaned out Franklin T. permanent home. I am getting ready to start modifying it. Also, I have his pig blanket on order.



Sounds like you have a productive day! How are you planning to modify it?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

The walls need to be insulated and some electrical work done. Also, I need to put a window in for some natural lighting. I will post photo's when I get done.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> The walls need to be insulated and some electrical work done. Also, I need to put a window in for some natural lighting. I will post photo's when I get done.



I hope so. I for one really enjoy seeing how others have fixed their enclosures.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Jacqui said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The walls need to be insulated and some electrical work done. Also, I need to put a window in for some natural lighting. I will post photo's when I get done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. I for one really enjoy seeing how others have fixed their enclosures.
Click to expand...

It is probably going to look bad. Ghetto style.


----------



## Yvonne G

FranklinTturtle said:


> It is probably going to look bad. Ghetto style.



You mean you're going to spray graffiti all over it?


----------



## AnthonyC

Question... Is it wrong to be an English teacher and thing that Shakespeare is overrated? Happy B-day Jacqui.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Question... Is it wrong to be an English teacher and thing that Shakespeare is overrated? Happy B-day Jacqui.



Is it wrong to admit to an English teacher that you think Shakespeare is overrated? Seems a bit dangerous!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably going to look bad. Ghetto style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're going to spray graffiti all over it?
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyC

"To be or not to be".... alright already we get it, we get it!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Question... Is it wrong to be an English teacher and thing that Shakespeare is overrated? Happy B-day Jacqui.


 
Thank you for the birthday wishes. As to is it wrong, I don't think honesty is ever wrong. I never liked Shakespeare myself.


----------



## Momof4

I have an ear/sinus infection. I'm 42yrs old. Why? I had my 1st one ever when I was camping 20yrs ago! It is not fun! I know why my kids get so cranky! My Dr office was full today so I went to the CVS Minute Clinic. Love it! Took my 5 yr old there yesterday for an infected finger.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Momof4 said:


> I have an ear/sinus infection. I'm 42yrs old. Why? I had my 1st one ever when I was camping 20yrs ago! It is not fun! I know why my kids get so cranky! My Dr office was full today so I went to the CVS Minute Clinic. Love it! Took my 5 yr old there yesterday for an infected finger.



That stink's!! Poor you!! Ear infections are the worst!!! I hope the antibiotics work fast!!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I have an ear/sinus infection. I'm 42yrs old. Why? I had my 1st one ever when I was camping 20yrs ago! It is not fun! I know why my kids get so cranky! My Dr office was full today so I went to the CVS Minute Clinic. Love it! Took my 5 yr old there yesterday for an infected finger.



I have never had one, nor have any of my children. They sure sound like they would be no fun. Hope you get over that childishness really quickly.   Perhaps your getting them because your still so young at heart?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

A very Happy Birthday wish to you Jacqui...

That was beautiful, what you wrote about Nebraska. One of my favorite truck stops is Exit 102 I think, Big Springs? It's been a long time now, it's hard to remember...Where do you live Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> A very Happy Birthday wish to you Jacqui...



Why thank you, Ms. Maggie! Did they work on Bob's adobe today?


----------



## Edna

AnthonyC said:


> Question... Is it wrong to be an English teacher and thing that Shakespeare is overrated? Happy B-day Jacqui.



Shakespeare is overrated by English teachers in particular.
Scenario: Grading college entrance essays, prompt about a school with only enough money to build either a performing arts center or a new gymnasium. One paper began with the quote, "For all the world's a stage" and went on to argue in favor of building the performing arts center. The English teachers grading the essays were THRILLED to see the quote and inclined to give the paper the highest marks. I argued for much lower marks on two counts. First, if all the world's a stage there's no reason to spend scarce money building another stage, so the support for her argument was faulty. Second, that quote was all she had. Reading further in the essay, she added no further support for her position, so she did not meet the criteria for higher marks.


----------



## dmmj

Shakespeare? lust,murder, incest, sounds like TV today I don't get his popularity.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

emysemys said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably going to look bad. Ghetto style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're going to spray graffiti all over it?
Click to expand...

That funny! This afternoon I was looking at the red spray paint my little one put on there when he was 5 years old. So, you hit the nail on the head. lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very Happy Birthday wish to you Jacqui...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you, Ms. Maggie! Did they work on Bob's adobe today?
Click to expand...


No, I got it all ready too. Picked up all the hay and put it in bags, moved all the water dishes out and the heater, then I brought Queenie in and set her up, then went out and swept Bob's floor. After I did that I realized it was pretty stupid cuz their just gonna lift it out. Bob's going to be missing his hay, I am thinking about putting some back for him to sleep in as they are not going to come until next week.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> No, I got it all ready too. Picked up all the hay and put it in bags, moved all the water dishes out and the heater, then I brought Queenie in and set her up, then went out and swept Bob's floor. After I did that I realized it was pretty stupid cuz their just gonna lift it out. Bob's going to be missing his hay, I am thinking about putting some back for him to sleep in as they are not going to come until next week.



Is the Queen liking her new royal chambers?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I have a little teeny Texas tortoise walking around on my computer desk in front of me. Do any of you socialize your small tortoises? Bob is out eating watermelon. It's going to be in the 90's here next week...



Jacqui said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I got it all ready too. Picked up all the hay and put it in bags, moved all the water dishes out and the heater, then I brought Queenie in and set her up, then went out and swept Bob's floor. After I did that I realized it was pretty stupid cuz their just gonna lift it out. Bob's going to be missing his hay, I am thinking about putting some back for him to sleep in as they are not going to come until next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Queen liking her new royal chambers?
Click to expand...


She ate a handful of dandelions and dug out the hide more, it's a piece of slate setting up on bricks, then she climbed into the hide and went to sleep. So I'm thinking that means it's an alright place...


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I have a little teeny Texas tortoise walking around on my computer desk in front of me. Do any of you socialize your small tortoises? Bob is out eating watermelon. It's going to be in the 90's here next week...



Was 101 here today. Would like the temps to go down a bit...







Edna! I haven't saw you around much lately. Is school in session?


----------



## Kristina

Depends on the tortoise, whether they seem to like it or not. My baby Sulcatas son't mind being handled, neither does my little greek. The Stars hate it, so I leave them alone. They won't even eat if I am looking at them.

Got to 90 here today, supposed to be about the same tomorrow, to me that is HOT. 101 and I would be literally dying, no thank you...


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah the 101 was not what I would have chosen if it were up to me. Atleast a little less humidity then yesterday, when the heat index was 101, but actual heat was only in the upper 90s


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's been in the 70's and 60's here for a week then going up again. Hot weather is unusual for us...


----------



## Momof4

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ear/sinus infection. I'm 42yrs old. Why? I had my 1st one ever when I was camping 20yrs ago! It is not fun! I know why my kids get so cranky! My Dr office was full today so I went to the CVS Minute Clinic. Love it! Took my 5 yr old there yesterday for an infected finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stink's!! Poor you!! Ear infections are the worst!!! I hope the antibiotics work fast!!
Click to expand...


I hope the antibotics kick in too. I'm so happy my husband took my daughter to soccer practice. It seems to get worse in the evening.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I don't know how to change my signature. I went into the edit box and I cannot get it to work. Can anyone walk me thru it? 
Thanks
Jessica


----------



## dmmj

FranklinTturtle said:


> I don't know how to change my signature. I went into the edit box and I cannot get it to work. Can anyone walk me thru it?
> Thanks
> Jessica


Go to user PC go to your profile and then click edit signature.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to change my signature. I went into the edit box and I cannot get it to work. Can anyone walk me thru it?
> Thanks
> Jessica
> 
> 
> 
> Go to user PC go to your profile and then click edit signature.
Click to expand...

Your too fast for me!




maggie3fan said:


> It's been in the 70's and 60's here for a week then going up again. Hot weather is unusual for us...



Maggie, is that my birthday present???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to change my signature. I went into the edit box and I cannot get it to work. Can anyone walk me thru it?
> Thanks
> Jessica
> 
> 
> 
> Go to user PC go to your profile and then click edit signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your too fast for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been in the 70's and 60's here for a week then going up again. Hot weather is unusual for us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maggie, is that my birthday present???
Click to expand...




Talk Yvonne out of him...right now he's too soft to go anywhere


----------



## Yvonne G

RE: Shakespeare...I don't like the language. I can't understand half of what they're saying. I just finished watching a movie on cable about a couple guys on the way to a wedding who stopped to rob a bank. At the end of the movie they're driving a bus into a road block, knowing that they're about to die, and the one guy quoted a Shakespeare soliloquy and for the first time, because of the captions for the hearing impaired, I understood what was being said.

It was only about 90 here today. I had a few folks I used to associate with because of the turtle club here and they stayed for a couple hours. We were sitting under the mullberry tree and it was SO comfortable...not hot at all.

I'm going to have to start thinking about bringing the babies in at night. In the mornings they feel pretty cool. I hate the change from summer to winter (we usually don't get Autumn here). Too much work. It usually takes me around a week to get all the plants put into the greenhouse and the tort/bird houses wrapped in plastic. Then the house looks so bare with no plants.

Jacqui: I hope you had an enjoyable birthday. Did you notice that the Fairy didn't tell folks how old you are this year?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Edna! I haven't saw you around much lately. Is school in session?



School is very much in session, 9 days with students. I'M NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT!!! LOL Our principal gave us the big warning about posting anything about school on our facebook pages or anywhere online. AS IF that's what I want to talk about out in the cyber world, Hahahahaha. 
My torts are happy and healthy, but may not get outside anymore this year. We're warm during the day, but by the time I get home the sun is low enough that the torts just bed down if I put them out. At least I have all 5 eating Mazuri now. That makes the trips to the grocery store less urgent. 
Sorry I missed your B-Day, Jacqui. I hope it was great!!

We had a very busy summer here. I bought this house 3 years ago and really wanted to get the yard fenced right away. This summer it was finally time to fence. White wooden pickets, 4 feet high, all the way around except for the space right in front of the house. The fence is up on a retaining wall on two sides of the house, so that's more like a 6-7' height, great for keeping the deer out. As soon as the fence was taking shape, I started planning/jumping into landscaping for the front area, the part not in the fence. It includes a slope down to the top of the retaining wall, and southern exposure, very challenging to plant and keep things alive. I did some small terracing with local stone. I moved plants around from my east flower beds, bought a few plants, and my mom gave me some starts from her gardens. There are still empty spaces, and the sedums will have to spread to make it right, but it's a beginning. On the east side of my house the area along the house, including a flower bed and sidewalk the length of the house, was 5-6 inches lower than the grass a couple of feet away. It always felt wrong, and the lowest area of the sidewalk was a mud hole whenever it rained. We had 4 tons of dirt delivered and moved it all with a wheelbarrow to the low area. We built up with dirt on top of the narrow sidewalk and made a path with pavers. The flower bed is now as high as the lawn, and the path is a little higher. I used edgers to define the flower bed, added a layer of cedar mulch, and replanted just a few of the original plants at the new height. The Russian sage and mint I left in place and just built up the dirt around it, so far a success. The area just looks and feels so much better! This month we will plant grass around the pavers and in other bare spots and next year I expect the yard to be an oasis of calm and rest LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Talk Yvonne out of him...right now he's too soft to go anywhere



 There ya go passing the buck again!  

How soft is the little guy?



Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edna! I haven't saw you around much lately. Is school in session?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School is very much in session, 9 days with students. I'M NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT!!! LOL Our principal gave us the big warning about posting anything about school on our facebook pages or anywhere online. AS IF that's what I want to talk about out in the cyber world, Hahahahaha.
> My torts are happy and healthy, but may not get outside anymore this year. We're warm during the day, but by the time I get home the sun is low enough that the torts just bed down if I put them out. At least I have all 5 eating Mazuri now. That makes the trips to the grocery store less urgent.
> Sorry I missed your B-Day, Jacqui. I hope it was great!!
> 
> We had a very busy summer here. I bought this house 3 years ago and really wanted to get the yard fenced right away. This summer it was finally time to fence. White wooden pickets, 4 feet high, all the way around except for the space right in front of the house. The fence is up on a retaining wall on two sides of the house, so that's more like a 6-7' height, great for keeping the deer out. As soon as the fence was taking shape, I started planning/jumping into landscaping for the front area, the part not in the fence. It includes a slope down to the top of the retaining wall, and southern exposure, very challenging to plant and keep things alive. I did some small terracing with local stone. I moved plants around from my east flower beds, bought a few plants, and my mom gave me some starts from her gardens. There are still empty spaces, and the sedums will have to spread to make it right, but it's a beginning. On the east side of my house the area along the house, including a flower bed and sidewalk the length of the house, was 5-6 inches lower than the grass a couple of feet away. It always felt wrong, and the lowest area of the sidewalk was a mud hole whenever it rained. We had 4 tons of dirt delivered and moved it all with a wheelbarrow to the low area. We built up with dirt on top of the narrow sidewalk and made a path with pavers. The flower bed is now as high as the lawn, and the path is a little higher. I used edgers to define the flower bed, added a layer of cedar mulch, and replanted just a few of the original plants at the new height. The Russian sage and mint I left in place and just built up the dirt around it, so far a success. The area just looks and feels so much better! This month we will plant grass around the pavers and in other bare spots and next year I expect the yard to be an oasis of calm and rest LOL.
Click to expand...


Lady sounds like you have been busy! ...and for the record, you made the birthday in time..lol





emysemys said:


> Jacqui: I hope you had an enjoyable birthday. Did you notice that the Fairy didn't tell folks how old you are this year?



Hey, I have no age issues. I am 53 and proud of it.


----------



## Torty Mom

Just to set the record straight.......it may not seem like it, but.... I really am potty trained, really.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm going out bright & early, before school starts, to comb the woods and underbrush for some good pics of Eastern Boxies in their natural habitat. If their are any SNAKES here on the forum--PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE, TELL YOUR FRIENDS NOT TO BITE ME--THANKS!!! 

**I mean "there" not "their"... ARGH! IF ANY OF MY STUDENTS SAW THAT THEY'D BE ALL OVER ME!!! 



AnthonyC said:


> I'm going out bright & early, before school starts, to comb the woods and underbrush for some good pics of Eastern Boxies in their natural habitat. If their are any SNAKES here on the forum--PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE, TELL YOUR FRIENDS NOT TO BITE ME--THANKS!!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Twenty Five minutes or 25 pages later the pretend chat continues. Good Morning -All.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Happy Friday all


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I forgot it's Friday! I'm thinking about selling my rose hair tarantula for an Asian forest scorpion. Sound good?

Happy 25 minute 25th page everybody!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Happy, happy, happy. 3- Day week End


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> **I mean "there" not "their"... ARGH! IF ANY OF MY STUDENTS SAW THAT THEY'D BE ALL OVER ME!!!



 Just makes you human.  It's funny I was thinking yesterday, if must be hard being an English teacher in here and seeing all our spelling and punctuation mistakes (especially mine ) .





TurtleTortoise said:


> I forgot it's Friday! I'm thinking about selling my rose hair tarantula for an Asian forest scorpion. Sound good?



Not into scorpions, but I love the rose hairs. I saw stick with what you have.  Why are you wanting to change?



FranklinTturtle said:


> Good Morning -All.


Morning!!





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Happy Friday all



I hope you have a fabulous Friday yourself!  





Torty Mom said:


> Just to set the record straight.......it may not seem like it, but.... I really am potty trained, really.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Good Morning Jacqui- This is your 1st full day in your new year. Happy 1st day.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> Good Morning Jacqui- This is your 1st full day in your new year. Happy 1st day.



Now that is an interesting way to look at it and one I never had. Thank you. 


It's Labor day weekend, which for many means a three day off from work mini vacation. Do you have any plans for this weekend?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I am going to be working on Franklin T. new set up.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> I am going to be working on Franklin T. new set up.



That's right, you mentioned it yesterday. Before you start how much money and how much time do you think it will take you to do it?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I have already got the building. So I am hoping to keep it within a $300.00 budget. I also hope to have it completed by Sunday.


----------



## Jacqui

FranklinTturtle said:


> I have already got the building. So I am hoping to keep it within a $300.00 budget. I also hope to have it completed by Sunday.



Okay, now be sure to sorta keep track of how much time and money you actually spend. The reason for this is because I think often new folks don't realize the time and money that goes into making some of these enclosures, so they fail to preplan correctly. Also are you going to take before pictures too, so we can compare?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It cost $800 to finish off the inside only of Bob's shed. That's labor, insulation and plywood. I've been thinking maybe I got took...But let's see if you can carry it off for $300


Jacqui...He's pretty soft. I've had him for about 8 months and he's not getting any harder. His plastron is soft and so is the sides of his carapace. The Vet keeps saying these things take time. But I thought he'd be better by now...He's eating and active, but I have discovered that doesn't mean much...


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Jacqui...He's pretty soft. I've had him for about 8 months and he's not getting any harder. His plastron is soft and so is the sides of his carapace. The Vet keeps saying these things take time. But I thought he'd be better by now...He's eating and active, but I have discovered that doesn't mean much...



 but at the same time, the eating and being active will help get the calcium moving throughout his system and hopefully start doing some good. I know others disagree, but I really think there are times when your dealing with what in humans we call "a failure to thrive" baby that no matter what you do, it's only going to maintain until it finally has the day it's systems start to shut down. Hope this little guy pulls out. He looks like a real sweet guy full of personality.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

maggie3fan said:


> It cost $800 to finish off the inside only of Bob's shed. That's labor, insulation and plywood. I've been thinking maybe I got took...But let's see if you can carry it off for $300
> 
> 
> Jacqui...He's pretty soft. I've had him for about 8 months and he's not getting any harder. His plastron is soft and so is the sides of his carapace. The Vet keeps saying these things take time. But I thought he'd be better by now...He's eating and active, but I have discovered that doesn't mean much...


Hey Maggie
Franklin's shed is only going to be a 7' x 7' Tubberware box. lol (paid for) 
Luckly I don't have to pay for labor. But, I might wish I did in the long run. I am going to keep a running total on what I spend. I always guess low. I took some pictures but I am going to get my daughter to show me how merger them tonight. But, the building has not been modified yet.
I had to pay the air conditioner guy a few months ago and I felt cheated. [/i]


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Speaking of spending on tortoisesâ€¦ I took Sid back to the vet for his check up and his surgery site is doing great, there is some swelling of the tissue around where I was flushing that look's like a reaction to the betadine or Granulex so he is going to take Baytril and an antiinflamitory for the next 2 weeks and then he should be in the clear. At this point I have spent $1,010.00 on vet care in the last 2 week's on my Sid. 

The bright side is he is getting better and I have learned some great lesson's on cleaning wound's, how to keep a big tortoises head out, and how to hide pill's in strawberries. Sid is just the sweetest soul and just want's to bask and graze and not be sick!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I am glad to hear that Sid is improving. I hate that he was sick. But I am glad he got a great parent like you. 

Franklin house- I am up to $85.00 dollars for a window and of course he had to have shutters.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Keeping uP with this thread is like running 26 miles.
It's hard!!!!!!!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I think everyone must be out on hot dates tonight.


----------



## AnthonyC

...fantasy football draft just ended.... 26 grueling rounds!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

FranklinTturtle said:


> I think everyone must be out on hot dates tonight.



If they are I want details!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Torty Mom said:


> Just to set the record straight.......it may not seem like it, but.... I really am potty trained, really.



I am so slow...it took me 2 days to realize what you meant! hahah However, when you say you laughed so hard you almost peed your pants it makes me laugh, every time...too funny


----------



## Torty Mom

Maggie you are toooo cute!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Another benefit to having tortoises... THEY DON'T BARK @ 4:30AM!!! But I love my pups anyway!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

CtTortoiseMom said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone must be out on hot dates tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are I want details!!
Click to expand...

Me to! But let me get my coffee first. Then I am ready. 

Oh yea! Good morning yall!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am drinking a latte and still am exhausted!! All 3 kid's were up by 1am with high fever's. As soon as I would give one motrin and get them settled the other's would need something, ugh!! Darn back to school germ's!! Good Morning, I hope this find's you all healthy!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey Erin. Funny you mention your kids being sick. I had a total of 11 students out sick on the 1st 2 days of school. Not sure if it is b/c of Irene or if there is just a bug going around the northeast.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am a member of the CDC ( yes I really am that nerdy) and I got an email alert that there is already cases of swine flu showing up in Pennsylvania and Indiana!! Weird!!

I am supposed to take my eldest to see Wicked tomorrow!! I really hope she is better for that!


----------



## N2TORTS

Anyone going to the herp show in Anaheim today ?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am drinking a latte and still am exhausted!! All 3 kid's were up by 1am with high fever's. As soon as I would give one motrin and get them settled the other's would need something, ugh!! Darn back to school germ's!! Good Morning, I hope this find's you all healthy!!



 Sorry to hear that. Atleast they should be healthy in time for school on Tuesday.  How are you feeling other then tired?





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Speaking of spending on tortoisesâ€¦ I took Sid back to the vet for his check up and his surgery site is doing great, there is some swelling of the tissue around where I was flushing that look's like a reaction to the betadine or Granulex so he is going to take Baytril and an antiinflamitory for the next 2 weeks and then he should be in the clear. At this point I have spent $1,010.00 on vet care in the last 2 week's on my Sid.
> 
> The bright side is he is getting better and I have learned some great lesson's on cleaning wound's, how to keep a big tortoises head out, and how to hide pill's in strawberries. Sid is just the sweetest soul and just want's to bask and graze and not be sick!



Meant to say something yesterday about this...
This is fantastic! I am glad you commented on how much this has cost you. Folks need to keep in mind that there can be Vet bills and they add up very quickly.




N2TORTS said:


> Anyone going to the herp show in Anaheim today ?


Wish I were, but am not.


----------



## Torty Mom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am drinking a latte and still am exhausted!! All 3 kid's were up by 1am with high fever's. As soon as I would give one motrin and get them settled the other's would need something, ugh!! Darn back to school germ's!! Good Morning, I hope this find's you all healthy!!


My 7th grader came home Wednesday barfing his self right into next week. He missed 2 days of school this week. His fever never went over 101. Gotta love those germs. Try working there.......... sometimes it's scary....... coughing, sneezing, boogers, lice, rashes...oh my!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am drinking a latte and still am exhausted!! All 3 kid's were up by 1am with high fever's. As soon as I would give one motrin and get them settled the other's would need something, ugh!! Darn back to school germ's!! Good Morning, I hope this find's you all healthy!!
> 
> 
> 
> My 7th grader came home Wednesday barfing his self right into next week. He missed 2 days of school this week. His fever never went over 101. Gotta love those germs. Try working there.......... sometimes it's scary....... coughing, sneezing, boogers, lice, rashes...oh my!!!
Click to expand...

Oh no!! I am so sorry!! Poor kid. You and I both have 7th graders  Mine all have a croupy cough this morning!! If they throw up I will too. I alway's get the stomach bug's they bring home!! I hope he has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Torty Mom

Thank you Erin, I hope your kiddos get better soon, it's always harder on Mom and the little ones. Hang in there, my son Evan got better pretty fast!! I think it was about 36 hours. He started at 3 am.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am drinking a latte and still am exhausted!! All 3 kid's were up by 1am with high fever's. As soon as I would give one motrin and get them settled the other's would need something, ugh!! Darn back to school germ's!! Good Morning, I hope this find's you all healthy!!
> 
> 
> 
> My 7th grader came home Wednesday barfing his self right into next week. He missed 2 days of school this week. His fever never went over 101. Gotta love those germs. Try working there.......... sometimes it's scary....... coughing, sneezing, boogers, lice, rashes...oh my!!!
Click to expand...


You guys are starting to make me glad my kids are all in college or above.  What a horrible way to start the school year out.


----------



## dmmj

Off to the LA county fair, 1 dollar to get in the first day.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I LOVE to go to the fair. I have so much fun eating my way thru. Eating all the stuff we're not supposed to eat...


----------



## terryo

Today is our County Fair too. $15 for adults to get in...$5 off for senior, and if you belong to the herp club $5 more off. What a difference from $1. Ah...New York!


----------



## Jacqui

Should I say our county fair is free on all the days?   ...and no parking charge either.


----------



## terryo

No parking at all...find your own spot. The fair is held in Historic Richmond Town, and it's all closed off.


----------



## LeroyLeft

Got up about 600 ,restted ,refueled changed the oil in the generator,put my box turtle and my two redfoots out side nice sunny day,still no power turns out someone stole and cut the wire on my road .this act put a delay,the line crew are working at the top of my drivewave maybe we will have power by tommorow.things can allways be worst. my wife and I went for breakfast at lizzy bees our small town breakfast place got there about 900 it was mobbed they had power yea ,its my best freinds moms place, i walked in with my wife ,poof out goes the lights in the whole bldg which is grocery store a pizza bar, and dinner ,kinda the center of our little community,so i helped best friend Wayne reconnect the gen my wife started helping to keep up with dishes at lizzys. I love my small town .it when things go wrong folks here pull together , by the way we got free break fast andI got free beer too I hope everyone hit by the storm is allright things can allways be worst! hope i didnt ramble to much.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Dog on LeroyLeft. You had quite the day. Good thing that you got free breakfast and beer. And someone cut and stole your power line. That is crazy! People will steal any thing.


----------



## Jacqui

I am just amazed at the stealing folks are doing these days and what they will steal. Geesh!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

It awful. All those drug addicts!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Now don't go blaming everything on us, sometimes it's those darned alcoholics...


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Now don't go blaming everything on us, sometimes it's those darned alcoholics...



 Funny Maggie! I think it's just a bit of everything and a whole lot of not teaching values to folks any more.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Easy money. Not enough jails and money to keep them lock up.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here in Clovis, when I take my aluminum cat food cans to the recycling center, I have to wait a few days to get my money so that they can check to be sure I'm a legit recycler. Why can't "they" catch the guys that steal the copper from the power lines and phone lines when it is turned in for $$$? It has to look a little fishy doncha think?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Yea I think! I like the Idea of having to wait for the check. It would cut down on alot of stealing around here. They have just made it in S.C. that you have to have a permit to sale copper. So, I guess they will be going to the other bordering states to sale it now.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Here in Clovis, when I take my aluminum cat food cans to the recycling center, I have to wait a few days to get my money so that they can check to be sure I'm a legit recycler. Why can't "they" catch the guys that steal the copper from the power lines and phone lines when it is turned in for $$$? It has to look a little fishy doncha think?



First... you get catfood in aluminum cans?? huh

When we took my daughter's cans in for her begin of July we got paid by a check. I was shocked. Most places around here pay with cash. 

My ex at lunch today, was saying in his neighborhood they are taking wiring from campers. 

I do think we all the copper thieves around that yes, bringing that in should be getting you looked closely at.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I really don't think they want to catch the thieves. It cost to must to procute. That my opinion.

Trust me if you have copper you have copper thieves. 

They steal the bronze flower holders on gravesites in my area.


----------



## Torty Mom

Tacos for dinner........YUMMY in my TUMMY!!!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

On to a lighter note. I got Franklin T. house ready for him to move into tomorrow. Would you just put him inside his new house tomorrow night and shut the door or would you give him a few days to get formiliar?

Taco's sound good. I went to McDonald's and it was cold. Yuck!


----------



## Torty Mom

My hub makes the bestest tacos ever!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Tacos for dinner........YUMMY in my TUMMY!!!!



I had Mexican for lunch, but made at home tacos sound great. Why do you do this to me?




Torty Mom said:


> My hub makes the bestest tacos ever!!!



Nopers we do! Well when we have deer meat available. :shy:





FranklinTturtle said:


> On to a lighter note. I got Franklin T. house ready for him to move into tomorrow. Would you just put him inside his new house tomorrow night and shut the door or would you give him a few days to get formiliar?



How much different is it then his old one? Put him in it in the morning when he can explore it yet be free to leave it. Then he will sorta know it before you need to put him in at night. I am assuming you lock him up at night from how you did the question?


----------



## Torty Mom

Anyone watching the race? 

Lisa and I have a bet. Loser buys lunch.... She wants Edwards I want Keselowski. Looks like lunch is going to be on me  I don't even like racing! UGH!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Anyone watching the race?
> 
> Lisa and I have a bet. Loser buys lunch.... She wants Edwards I want Keselowski. Looks like lunch is going to be on me  I don't even like racing! UGH!



 If I asked, "what kind of racing?" would that give you a clue?


----------



## FranklinTturtle

He sleeps in a half of a dog house on the ground now. It is located in a 10' x 10' chain link dog kennel. His shed will be a 7' X 7' and I am planning to lock him in at night. 

I am going to post picture tomorrow even if I have buy a new camera.


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the race?
> 
> Lisa and I have a bet. Loser buys lunch.... She wants Edwards I want Keselowski. Looks like lunch is going to be on me  I don't even like racing! UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> If I asked, "what kind of racing?" would that give you a clue?
Click to expand...

Blahhahhahahaaa I'm right there with ya! Except I am seriously out numbered by race fans, so I pretend to be interested. If any of you tell Lisa or my husband, big trouble coming your way! I was just trying to get a free lunch!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the race?
> 
> Lisa and I have a bet. Loser buys lunch.... She wants Edwards I want Keselowski. Looks like lunch is going to be on me  I don't even like racing! UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> If I asked, "what kind of racing?" would that give you a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahhahhahahaaa I'm right there with ya! Except I am seriously out numbered by race fans, so I pretend to be interested. If any of you tell Lisa or my husband, big trouble coming your way! I was just trying to get a free lunch!!
Click to expand...


Kyle Busch in the 18 car...


----------



## AnthonyC

I just got home from eating @ Outback. There is a Petco right next to it so I stopped in. They had a Russian Tortoise there. Other than the fact that the enclosure was too small they looked like they had it set up pretty nicely (hide, water dish, food dish, red heat light (I know you hate those, Tom), coco coir, thermometer, and it looked as though someone recently misted the enclosure b/c there was light water running down the glass). Couldn't tell you if they had a UVB bulb over it though. I spoke briefly w/the woman working that area and she was pretty knowledgeable. Just hope he/she finds a nice home w/a loving owner.


----------



## Torty Mom

maggie3fan said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the race?
> 
> Lisa and I have a bet. Loser buys lunch.... She wants Edwards I want Keselowski. Looks like lunch is going to be on me  I don't even like racing! UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> If I asked, "what kind of racing?" would that give you a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahhahhahahaaa I'm right there with ya! Except I am seriously out numbered by race fans, so I pretend to be interested. If any of you tell Lisa or my husband, big trouble coming your way! I was just trying to get a free lunch!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kyle Busch in the 18 car...
Click to expand...

WHAT !?!?!?!?! Oh no you didn't!!!!!!  You must have mistyped!!!  Kyle.....seriously....... Maggie......I am speachless.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Torty Mom said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the race?
> 
> Lisa and I have a bet. Loser buys lunch.... She wants Edwards I want Keselowski. Looks like lunch is going to be on me  I don't even like racing! UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> If I asked, "what kind of racing?" would that give you a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahhahhahahaaa I'm right there with ya! Except I am seriously out numbered by race fans, so I pretend to be interested. If any of you tell Lisa or my husband, big trouble coming your way! I was just trying to get a free lunch!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kyle Busch in the 18 car...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT !?!?!?!?! Oh no you didn't!!!!!!  You must have mistyped!!!  Kyle.....seriously....... Maggie......I am speachless.....
Click to expand...



He is a talented aggressive driver who can bump draft without wrecking the guy he bumps. I like the way he drives, he's impatient and pushy and drives like me actually......I like him because so many people dislike him and he doesn't care. I so love the disrespectful bow he gives when he wins and gets boo'ed


----------



## FranklinTturtle

OK you guy's I got Franklin T. photo up. Check it out and let me know if that what you thought he would look like? lol


----------



## Torty Mom

For what little I know, he is a good driver just a stinker!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Torty Mom said:


> Tacos for dinner........YUMMY in my TUMMY!!!!



Glad to see you're feeling better. I LOVE home made tacos.


----------



## Torty Mom

Thanks Yvonne, I am feeling ALOT better!! We cried together for a few minutes and I told her we would talk about it another day. 

So, what is Mister's story and do you have any pictures? 

Well, I lost the bet, Edwards won the race, looks like I am buying lunch! Dang it!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Ya know I haven't seen any pictures of ALDABRAMAN but I kinda picture him looking like Clint Eastwood... Just a thought!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Ya know I haven't seen any pictures of ALDABRAMAN but I kinda picture him looking like Clint Eastwood... Just a thought!!



I think if you went and looked at some of his old posts you will see a picture of him down on the ground with one of his aldabra.


----------



## AnthonyC

I don't want to ruin it! I like not knowing what people look like and imagining that they look like stars... Know what I'm sayin' Jacqui Kennedy Onassis?!? 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know I haven't seen any pictures of ALDABRAMAN but I kinda picture him looking like Clint Eastwood... Just a thought!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you went and looked at some of his old posts you will see a picture of him down on the ground with one of his aldabra.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Not even!! More like Jackie Gleason  



AnthonyC said:


> I don't want to ruin it! I like not knowing what people look like and imagining that they look like stars... Know what I'm sayin' Jacqui Kennedy Onassis?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know I haven't seen any pictures of ALDABRAMAN but I kinda picture him looking like Clint Eastwood... Just a thought!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you went and looked at some of his old posts you will see a picture of him down on the ground with one of his aldabra.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning for those who sleep!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning for those who sleep!



 Morning!


----------



## AnthonyC

HAHAHAHA!!!! C'monnnnn! Pffffft! 




Jacqui said:


> Not even!! More like Jackie Gleason
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ruin it! I like not knowing what people look like and imagining that they look like stars... Know what I'm sayin' Jacqui Kennedy Onassis?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know I haven't seen any pictures of ALDABRAMAN but I kinda picture him looking like Clint Eastwood... Just a thought!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you went and looked at some of his old posts you will see a picture of him down on the ground with one of his aldabra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## LeroyLeft

Finally ,we have power.


----------



## Jacqui

LeroyLeft said:


> Finally ,we have power.



Congrats and welcome back to the electrical age!


----------



## Yvonne G

Torty Mom said:


> So, what is Mister's story and do you have any pictures?



These folks were driving through the desert, coming home to Fresno from Nevada and rescued a small tortoise from the middle of the highway. The tortoise was about the size of a hand without the fingers, so I guess around 5 years old. This was in 1978. They had him all these years in their back yard. There was plenty of grass for the tortoise to eat, however, the lady fed him every day, veggies and greens...broccoli, zucchini, romaine, etc. His beak is a little overgrown from not having to graze.

The lady's husband died last year, and now she has had debilitating surgery and has been warned by her children not to go down the stairs into the back yard anymore for safety sake, unless she has someone with her (she lives alone). So she tearfully had to give Mr. up. In the week that I've had him she has called to check on his status twice.


----------



## Torty Mom

Awww, Yvonne he is handsome. I saved the pictures and sent them to Lisa's phone. Lisa did ask me if she should get another tortie and I told we had already had a plan B in place. That made her smile. She is on alot of meds, so we will talk more about it in a few days. Thanks for posting the pictures!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good to hear she was able to smile!


----------



## Yvonne G

So last night I get a phone call asking me if I take in tortoises. I assured her that I do. She said she found two that she thought were African sulcatas. We chatted a bit and later in the conversation she said we're keeping the big one.

Its a fishy story and I don't know what I'll be getting later on today...two "found" sulcatas or two sulcatas that became too much trouble to care for. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## Jacqui

I am guessing your getting one sulcata that they no longer want. It will have been picked on by the bigger male. Will be pyramided, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Good guess, Jacqui...but no enchilada!

They're neither "found" nor badly pyramided. Here's one picture and the link to the thread in "adoptions" where I posted their story:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Two-4-yr-old-sulcatas#axzz1X0VYXxbt


----------



## Jacqui

That's good because I am not a fan of enchiladas.  

Usually I go for the smaller animal, but this time I'd be taking the bigger one.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

people should know what their getting into when they buy stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Fall is certainly in the air. This morning I saw my first flock of geese flying over head.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew its a hot one today. Close to 100 degrees. Dudley is out marching around the perimeter of his pen and he keeps trying to climb into the pen where the new babies are (another reason I THINK they're female). Both the aldabs are smart enough to be in their cool shed out of the sun. I was reading, but had to go out and move the sprinkler. Then I thought I'd check in to see how y'all's days are going. 

I stopped at der Wienie dog on the way home from the store and got two chilli-cheese dogs. Yum!


----------



## terryo

Fall...damn! Today only one boxie came over to eat. They are slowing down now. The inside boxies don't have a clue as to what's going on and are still eating away. All but a few flowers are starting to get leggy and brownish. I hate this time of year.....on a happier note..........my sister is giveing me a baby box turtle from Chris Leone (HermanniChris) for my birthday. Very high color it looks like. I can't wait...should come Wed. Something to play with while everyone else is hibernating.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Chillie cheese dogs sound great. I am having Shrimp in Alfredo Sauce. I rather have chille cheese dogs with onions. yum yum.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Whew its a hot one today. Close to 100 degrees. Dudley is out marching around the perimeter of his pen and he keeps trying to climb into the pen where the new babies are (another reason I THINK they're female). Both the aldabs are smart enough to be in their cool shed out of the sun. I was reading, but had to go out and move the sprinkler. Then I thought I'd check in to see how y'all's days are going.
> 
> I stopped at der Wienie dog on the way home from the store and got two chilli-cheese dogs. Yum!



I am celebrating that the weather is nice and only 77 today. Of course the flies think because it is cooler out, that it is time to move back inside. Swarms of them.  ...and they are biting!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

My neighbor is grilling steak. I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## Kristina

I am gonna go home and make French Onion soup.

I cut up like half an onion, and caramelize it in real butter. Then I add a splash of cooking sherry because it enhances the sweetness of the onion and brings all the bubbly little bits up off the bottom of the pan. Then a couple splashed of heavy cream, let it reduce on medium heat for about two minutes. Add a cup and a half of au jus, let simmer on medium for 3-5 minutes and you have just made fantastic French Onion.

Toast a piece of dense bread, toss it on top of the bowl. Put on a piece of muenster cheese, sprinkle with paprika and toast until bubbly under the broiler in your oven. You can use a torch too. I like to do it that way in the summer so I don't make the house all hot with the oven.

I rarely give up my secrets so consider yourselves lucky


----------



## Jacqui

terryo said:


> Fall...damn! Today only one boxie came over to eat. They are slowing down now. The inside boxies don't have a clue as to what's going on and are still eating away. All but a few flowers are starting to get leggy and brownish. I hate this time of year.....on a happier note..........my sister is giveing me a baby box turtle from Chris Leone (HermanniChris) for my birthday. Very high color it looks like. I can't wait...should come Wed. Something to play with while everyone else is hibernating.



My kind of gift! Can't wait to see pictures of it. 





FranklinTturtle said:


> My neighbor is grilling steak. I am so jealous!!!!



Bet that smells yummy!!!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Kristina said:


> I am gonna go home and make French Onion soup.
> 
> I cut up like half an onion, and caramelize it in real butter. Then I add a splash of cooking sherry because it enhances the sweetness of the onion and brings all the bubbly little bits up off the bottom of the pan. Then a couple splashed of heavy cream, let it reduce on medium heat for about two minutes. Add a cup and a half of au jus, let simmer on medium for 3-5 minutes and you have just made fantastic French Onion.
> 
> Toast a piece of dense bread, toss it on top of the bowl. Put on a piece of muenster cheese, sprinkle with paprika and toast until bubbly under the broiler in your oven. You can use a torch too. I like to do it that way in the summer so I don't make the house all hot with the oven.
> 
> I rarely give up my secrets so consider yourselves lucky


Thank that sounds great. Thanks for sharing the recipe. I going to try it if you don't mind.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Pizza.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Pizza.



Pizza does sound kinda nice....


----------



## TurtleTortoise

It was surprisingly good.


----------



## jackrat

Kristina said:


> I am gonna go home and make French Onion soup.
> 
> I cut up like half an onion, and caramelize it in real butter. Then I add a splash of cooking sherry because it enhances the sweetness of the onion and brings all the bubbly little bits up off the bottom of the pan. Then a couple splashed of heavy cream, let it reduce on medium heat for about two minutes. Add a cup and a half of au jus, let simmer on medium for 3-5 minutes and you have just made fantastic French Onion.
> 
> Toast a piece of dense bread, toss it on top of the bowl. Put on a piece of muenster cheese, sprinkle with paprika and toast until bubbly under the broiler in your oven. You can use a torch too. I like to do it that way in the summer so I don't make the house all hot with the oven.
> 
> I rarely give up my secrets so consider yourselves lucky


Whoa! You can cook,too! Makes me hungry,reading about your au gratin onion soup. MMMM Hint: just a pinch of sugar sprinkled over the onions makes them caramelize really nicely.


----------



## Kristina

I *LOVE* love love love to cook! (And I happen to be pretty darn good at it!) That is the one thing my husband hates most about me working nights - I'm not home to make dinner! 

One of his favorites was when I woke him up one morning with homemade caramel sauce tossed with banana slices and poured over Texas French toast with cinnamon and ginger


----------



## Jacqui

Kristina said:


> I *LOVE* love love love to cook! (And I happen to be pretty darn good at it!) That is the one thing my husband hates most about me working nights - I'm not home to make dinner!
> 
> One of his favorites was when I woke him up one morning with homemade caramel sauce tossed with banana slices and poured over Texas French toast with cinnamon and ginger



Sounds kinda good.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Jacqui said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fall...damn! Today only one boxie came over to eat. They are slowing down now. The inside boxies don't have a clue as to what's going on and are still eating away. All but a few flowers are starting to get leggy and brownish. I hate this time of year.....on a happier note..........my sister is giveing me a baby box turtle from Chris Leone (HermanniChris) for my birthday. Very high color it looks like. I can't wait...should come Wed. Something to play with while everyone else is hibernating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kind of gift! Can't wait to see pictures of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor is grilling steak. I am so jealous!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bet that smells yummy!!!!
Click to expand...



You should have to send a memo to each of your neighbor if you decide to grill. That should be law. lol





TurtleTortoise said:


> Pizza.



Pizza is good to.


----------



## Jacqui

Just about every weekend over at our park (we live diagonally from it) the bar owner and her friends/family our out using the city's smoker. It smells so delicious and mouth watering.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kristina said:


> I am gonna go home and make French Onion soup.
> 
> I cut up like half an onion, and caramelize it in real butter. Then I add a splash of cooking sherry because it enhances the sweetness of the onion and brings all the bubbly little bits up off the bottom of the pan. Then a couple splashed of heavy cream, let it reduce on medium heat for about two minutes. Add a cup and a half of au jus, let simmer on medium for 3-5 minutes and you have just made fantastic French Onion.
> 
> Toast a piece of dense bread, toss it on top of the bowl. Put on a piece of muenster cheese, sprinkle with paprika and toast until bubbly under the broiler in your oven. You can use a torch too. I like to do it that way in the summer so I don't make the house all hot with the oven.
> 
> I rarely give up my secrets so consider yourselves lucky


Whoa yum!! Adding Muenster cheese to my grocery list!!


----------



## Torty Mom

I don't feel good, I feel like crud. I think I'm getting sick. My throat hurts, and I have a runny nose...... whaaaaaaaa


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> I don't feel good, I feel like crud. I think I'm getting sick. My throat hurts, and I have a runny nose...... whaaaaaaaa



Oh no! I am sorry . My throat hurt's too!! I took my daughter to see Wicked today and I felt like I was in lala land the whole time! Thank goodness it is a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Torty Mom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel good, I feel like crud. I think I'm getting sick. My throat hurts, and I have a runny nose...... whaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I am sorry . My throat hurt's too!! I took my daughter to see Wicked today and I felt like I was in lala land the whole time! Thank goodness it is a 3 day weekend!
Click to expand...

Maybe we are getting a variation of what our kids had. How are your kiddos by the way, did the crud pass thru pretty fast?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel good, I feel like crud. I think I'm getting sick. My throat hurts, and I have a runny nose...... whaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I am sorry . My throat hurt's too!! I took my daughter to see Wicked today and I felt like I was in lala land the whole time! Thank goodness it is a 3 day weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we are getting a variation of what our kids had. How are your kiddos by the way, did the crud pass thru pretty fast?
Click to expand...

Funny that you ask. Rob and I thought the worst was over and we put the kid's down without any medicine. At 9pm on the dot my 5 year old woke up coughing uncontrollably so I had to get the nebulizer out and the motrin. Then while she was doing her breathing treatment my one year old woke up and felt super hot so I gave hime motrin and my 12 year old just called me for meds and a wet wash cloth for her head. Now everyone is back down and I am hiding on the other side of the house!!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel good, I feel like crud. I think I'm getting sick. My throat hurts, and I have a runny nose...... whaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I am sorry . My throat hurt's too!! I took my daughter to see Wicked today and I felt like I was in lala land the whole time! Thank goodness it is a 3 day weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we are getting a variation of what our kids had. How are your kiddos by the way, did the crud pass thru pretty fast?
> How is your son?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny that you ask. Rob and I thought the worst was over and we put the kid's down without any medicine. At 9pm on the dot my 5 year old woke up coughing uncontrollably so I had to get the nebulizer out and the motrin. Then while she was doing her breathing treatment my one year old woke up and felt super hot so I gave hime motrin and my 12 year old just called me for meds and a wet wash cloth for her head. Now everyone is back down and I am hiding on the other side of the house!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

OH NO!!! Erin, I am so sorry. I was hoping it was over!! Yikes! Do you take care of grown up girls too? I have boys, no one wants to take care of Mom!! I need motrin and a wet wash cloth!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

I woke up w/a sore throat too, but I think it was from laughing so hard last night. My little nephew slept over {7yrs old}, and he LOVES my baby Sullies. He has already asked me, "Uncle Anthony when you die can I have your 'turtles'?" Apparently, when he's home, he keeps driving my brother bonkers asking him if he can come over to my house to see the 'turtles'. Anyway... he comes over last night & he doesn't even mention anything about them, so I become suspicious. I ask him what's up & he tells me that he's afraid of them now. Well what happened is that my brother told him that they're poisonous, and if they bit him he'd slowly grow a "shell" on his back!!! Sooo.... of course I see this as a perfect opportunity for some tom-foolery (sorry I LOVE that word!). He just started to lay down for the night and I'm in the next room and I let out a scream. I come staggering into his room with a pillow stuffed down the back of my shirt, all hunched over, yelling "IT BIT MEEE!!!!" He looks at me, eyes as wide as ALDABRAMAN'S tortoises, and screams all the way down the hall & into the bathroom! It took me 10mins to talk him out of there. Yes, yes, yes... I know it was cruel, and he probably had nightmares about carnivorous turtle-men, but I couldn't resist. This morning I will slowly reintroduce him to the babies and explain to him the difference between torts & turts.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Good morning all. I have got my 7 year old this morning he watches the animal plant all day. I can't stand to see animals killing each other. I also really hate seeing that poeple have been cruel to animals. So, I will be excited to see tomorrow come. Come on tuesday.


----------



## Kristina

Animals killing each other in the terms of lion eating the antelope, etc, has never and will never bother me. That is the law of the wild, plain and simple. 

However, things such as **** fighting and dog fighting, I agree with you. It is just sick sick sick how little HUMANITY that humans have. I will never understand deriving pleasure from another living thing's pain. In a lot of ways, the people that neglect their animals are worse. It isn't that they are getting something from it, they just flat out don't CARE.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Kristina said:


> Animals killing each other in the terms of lion eating the antelope, etc, has never and will never bother me. That is the law of the wild, plain and simple.
> 
> However, things such as **** fighting and dog fighting, I agree with you. It is just sick sick sick how little HUMANITY that humans have. I will never understand deriving pleasure from another living thing's pain. In a lot of ways, the people that neglect their animals are worse. It isn't that they are getting something from it, they just flat out don't CARE.


I know it part of nature. That why I let him watch it. He loves it and I can't stand it. I am to tender hearted. 
The human abuse of animals is dispictable to me. I would hate to answer to god for doing something like that.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning from dark and rainy CT.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Now Mason has gone outside and took Franklin and set him in the middle of the yard. Poor Franklin he is a late sleeper. He will be glad to see Mason go back to school tomorrow. What a day I have to look forward to. Maybe I will take him to the movie. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning from dark and rainy CT.



Good Morning -maybe the sun will come out soon.


----------



## Torty Mom

AnthonyC said:


> I woke up w/a sore throat too, but I think it was from laughing so hard last night. My little nephew slept over {7yrs old}, and he LOVES my baby Sullies. He has already asked me, "Uncle Anthony when you die can I have your 'turtles'?" Apparently, when he's home, he keeps driving my brother bonkers asking him if he can come over to my house to see the 'turtles'. Anyway... he comes over last night & he doesn't even mention anything about them, so I become suspicious. I ask him what's up & he tells me that he's afraid of them now. Well what happened is that my brother told him that they're poisonous, and if they bit him he'd slowly grow a "shell" on his back!!! Sooo.... of course I see this as a perfect opportunity for some tom-foolery (sorry I LOVE that word!). He just started to lay down for the night and I'm in the next room and I let out a scream. I come staggering into his room with a pillow stuffed down the back of my shirt, all hunched over, yelling "IT BIT MEEE!!!!" He looks at me, eyes as wide as ALDABRAMAN'S tortoises, and screams all the way down the hall & into the bathroom! It took me 10mins to talk him out of there. Yes, yes, yes... I know it was cruel, and he probably had nightmares about carnivorous turtle-men, but I couldn't resist. This morning I will slowly reintroduce him to the babies and explain to him the difference between torts & turts.



You are a stinker, seriously funny, but a stinker!!! You are soooooooooo lucky that = 1. He didn't sleep with you the entire night. 2. He didn't wet the bed, your bed 3. Keep you up the entire night!!!! 

No doubt you are the "Cool" uncle and he still loves you!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I woke up w/a sore throat too, but I think it was from laughing so hard last night. My little nephew slept over {7yrs old}, and he LOVES my baby Sullies. He has already asked me, "Uncle Anthony when you die can I have your 'turtles'?" Apparently, when he's home, he keeps driving my brother bonkers asking him if he can come over to my house to see the 'turtles'. Anyway... he comes over last night & he doesn't even mention anything about them, so I become suspicious. I ask him what's up & he tells me that he's afraid of them now. Well what happened is that my brother told him that they're poisonous, and if they bit him he'd slowly grow a "shell" on his back!!! Sooo.... of course I see this as a perfect opportunity for some tom-foolery (sorry I LOVE that word!). He just started to lay down for the night and I'm in the next room and I let out a scream. I come staggering into his room with a pillow stuffed down the back of my shirt, all hunched over, yelling "IT BIT MEEE!!!!" He looks at me, eyes as wide as ALDABRAMAN'S tortoises, and screams all the way down the hall & into the bathroom! It took me 10mins to talk him out of there. Yes, yes, yes... I know it was cruel, and he probably had nightmares about carnivorous turtle-men, but I couldn't resist. This morning I will slowly reintroduce him to the babies and explain to him the difference between torts & turts.



Yeah it may be mean, but darn it sure was fun to read about. I would have been doing something to the Dad not the kid however. Darn him for telling such a young child something so bad.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> I woke up w/a sore throat too, but I think it was from laughing so hard last night. My little nephew slept over {7yrs old}, and he LOVES my baby Sullies. He has already asked me, "Uncle Anthony when you die can I have your 'turtles'?" Apparently, when he's home, he keeps driving my brother bonkers asking him if he can come over to my house to see the 'turtles'. Anyway... he comes over last night & he doesn't even mention anything about them, so I become suspicious. I ask him what's up & he tells me that he's afraid of them now. Well what happened is that my brother told him that they're poisonous, and if they bit him he'd slowly grow a "shell" on his back!!! Sooo.... of course I see this as a perfect opportunity for some tom-foolery (sorry I LOVE that word!). He just started to lay down for the night and I'm in the next room and I let out a scream. I come staggering into his room with a pillow stuffed down the back of my shirt, all hunched over, yelling "IT BIT MEEE!!!!" He looks at me, eyes as wide as ALDABRAMAN'S tortoises, and screams all the way down the hall & into the bathroom! It took me 10mins to talk him out of there. Yes, yes, yes... I know it was cruel, and he probably had nightmares about carnivorous turtle-men, but I couldn't resist. This morning I will slowly reintroduce him to the babies and explain to him the difference between torts & turts.


I have a feeling "Uncle Anthony" may come up in a future therapy session! I would've thought having my own shell was cool when I was 7. I guess that was a sign even back then of what was to come


Okay you may disagree as many do but here is the sandwich in the whole world and I am making it right now!!!!! Erin's Vermont Chicken salad sandwich...
Chicken, mayo, celery, thinly sliced granny smith apple & chopped walnuts mixed together. Slap that wonderfulness on toasted 12 grain bread add 1 slice of vermont cheddar cheese and try not to drool while eating. It's rude!


----------



## Momof4

We had rain last night! It was such a surprise. Now everything is clean and it smells fresh out.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Okay you may disagree as many do but here is the sandwich in the whole world and I am making it right now!!!!! Erin's Vermont Chicken salad sandwich...
> Chicken, mayo, celery, thinly sliced granny smith apple & chopped walnuts mixed together. Slap that wonderfulness on toasted 12 grain bread add 1 slice of vermont cheddar cheese and try not to drool while eating. It's rude!



I am starting to think this thread needs a warning label about reading this thread may lead to mass hunger and the intake of calories.





Momof4 said:


> We had rain last night! It was such a surprise. Now everything is clean and it smells fresh out.



I love the fresh rainy smell and how everything greens up (especially in the spring).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It's raining, it's pouring, Rob's laying on the couch, snoring. This is sooo boring.


----------



## terryo

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It's raining, it's pouring, Rob's laying on the couch, snoring. This is sooo boring.



 I can't stop laughing............


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It's raining, it's pouring, Rob's laying on the couch, snoring. This is sooo boring.



You could always pull some tricks on him. I like the shaving cream-in-the-palm-then-tickle-the-nose trick.

Or put something in his mouth (but don't choke him!).

Or move his Star Wars collectibles someplace where he can't find them and tell him you gave them to the Salvation Army.

I could think of more, if you feel up to it.


----------



## Torty Mom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It's raining, it's pouring, Rob's laying on the couch, snoring. This is sooo boring.


Blahhahahahahahah hahahahahahahah hahahahhaha

Yep, I am peeing my pants laughing!!!! You crack me up Erin!!!! {Sorry Maggie}


----------



## Yvonne G

I was reading TerryO's recipe for box turtle food the other day and decided it was time for me to come into the modern kitchen appliance age. So I did some research online and found that the Kitchen Aide is a pretty good brand food processor and that Lowe's sells them for $99. Yesterday I bought one and today I used it. What a time saver. I used to stand at the cutting board chop, chop, chopping my life away every morning, and this a.m. I accomplished much more chopping in a fraction of the time with the food processor. I used cooked yams, soaked Mazuri, romaine, frozen mixed veggies, strawberries, yellow squash, cucumber, ripe figs off my tree and some good quality canned dog food that contained vennison. The box turtles loved it.

Thanks, Terry!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Welcome to modern kitchen world!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining, it's pouring, Rob's laying on the couch, snoring. This is sooo boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always pull some tricks on him. I like the shaving cream-in-the-palm-then-tickle-the-nose trick.
> 
> Or put something in his mouth (but don't choke him!).
> 
> Or move his Star Wars collectibles someplace where he can't find them and tell him you gave them to the Salvation Army.
> 
> I could think of more, if you feel up to it.
Click to expand...

Any of those would have been great! Darn it, he is up now.... Next time.


----------



## Edna

I spent the weekend at the Snowy Range Music Festval in Laramie, WY. We were on the rail on Friday night to hear the Neville Brothers Then we were on the rail on Saturday night to hear Michael Franti and Spearhead. Great shows, both, and plenty of excellent acts all day long, too. I was SO TIRED by the time Sunday rolled around that I listened to George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic from the truck. No rail, too beat. It was a wonderful weekend, got my ears full!! The only CD I bought was Another Kind of Magick, "Wake Up to the Blues." The band members are 14-18 years old, two sets of brothers from Cheyenne, plus a boy from Denver. WOW!!! They are going to be around for a while, I think We ate fair-food all weekend, so I'm looking forward to a sit-down steak dinner tonight. Oh, and sleeping in my own bed. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Okay you may disagree as many do but here is the sandwich in the whole world and I am making it right now!!!!! Erin's Vermont Chicken salad sandwich...
> Chicken, mayo, celery, thinly sliced granny smith apple & chopped walnuts mixed together. Slap that wonderfulness on toasted 12 grain bread add 1 slice of vermont cheddar cheese and try not to drool while eating. It's rude!


That sounds like a good sandwich, Erin. My favorite: Cream Cheese, avacado slices, tomato slices on black rye. Mmm mmm the creamy texture!!





emysemys said:


> I was reading TerryO's recipe for box turtle food the other day and decided it was time for me to come into the modern kitchen appliance age. So I did some research online and found that the Kitchen Aide is a pretty good brand food processor and that Lowe's sells them for $99. Yesterday I bought one and today I used it. What a time saver. I used to stand at the cutting board chop, chop, chopping my life away every morning, and this a.m. I accomplished much more chopping in a fraction of the time with the food processor. I used cooked yams, soaked Mazuri, romaine, frozen mixed veggies, strawberries, yellow squash, cucumber, ripe figs off my tree and some good quality canned dog food that contained vennison. The box turtles loved it.
> 
> Thanks, Terry!



Hurray for kitchen appliances! My most recent aquisition is a Cuisinart Ice Cream maker. I have made chocolate sorbet, banana sorbet, and Pina Colada sorbet. I didn't get enough sugar in the Pina Colada so it froze up a little hard, but I discovered that if I pour dark rum in it softens up nicely. This afternoon be bought ingredients for Mai Tai sorbet


----------



## FranklinTturtle

OK you guys. I took that long signature page off, it took up to much room.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Edna, I love all the thing's you mentioned in your sandwich so I am definitely going to try it!! Oh and congrats on your ice cream maker that sounds like fun!

Congrat's to you too Yvonne! I have the kitchen aid mixer and it makes me feel like a true "Betty homemaker" type.


----------



## Robert

emysemys said:


> Or move his Star Wars collectibles someplace where he can't find them and tell him you gave them to the Salvation Army.



Now that one is just going too far....... But it would have been appropriate. I was watching the Labor Day Star Wars marathon on Spike when the alleged 'sleeping' incident happened. I was really just resting my eyes.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Congrat's to tou too Yvonne! I have the kitchen aid mixer and it makes me feel like a true "Betty homemaker" type.



That's strange, I've never seen her use it even once........


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Robert said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or move his Star Wars collectibles someplace where he can't find them and tell him you gave them to the Salvation Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that one is just going too far....... But it would have been appropriate. I was watching the Labor Day Star Wars marathon on Spike when the alleged 'sleeping' incident happened. I was really just resting my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrat's to tou too Yvonne! I have the kitchen aid mixer and it makes me feel like a true "Betty homemaker" type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P
> 
> That's strange, I've never seen her use it even once........
Click to expand...




MEAN!!!!


----------



## terryo

I was reading TerryO's recipe for box turtle food the other day and decided it was time for me to come into the modern kitchen appliance age. So I did some research online and found that the Kitchen Aide is a pretty good brand food processor and that Lowe's sells them for $99. Yesterday I bought one and today I used it. What a time saver. I used to stand at the cutting board chop, chop, chopping my life away every morning, and this a.m. I accomplished much more chopping in a fraction of the time with the food processor. I used cooked yams, soaked Mazuri, romaine, frozen mixed veggies, strawberries, yellow squash, cucumber, ripe figs off my tree and some good quality canned dog food that contained vennison. The box turtles loved it.

Thanks, Terry!


You're welcome! My husband has to grab the ripe figs before I see them and give them to all my guys. EVERYONE loves the figs.


----------



## jackrat

We love our Cuisinart ice cream maker! My kitchenaid mixer,I've had since '88. Couldn't live without it and it's attachments.


----------



## Robert

+1 on the greatness of the KitchenAid. I make a mean cheesecake and the KitchenAid makes for a world of difference.


----------



## Kristina

emysemys said:


> Or put something in his mouth (but don't choke him!).



One time my sister came over and David was asleep on the couch with his mouth hanging open. She stuck a Cheeto in his mouth. A little while later he woke up and there was a cat sitting on his chest, eating a Cheeto....


----------



## AnthonyC

Today would've been only the 3rd full day of classes, and we already had to use our 1st "snow day" due to flooding. I have a gut feeling that we're going to be closed until Monday. Crazy weather!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I wish there was no school today then I could get out of going to the dentist! Ugh, I hate going to the dentist!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I wish there was no school today then I could get out of going to the dentist! Ugh, I hate going to the dentist!!!



I am a little dense here today, what does no school have to do with not going to the dentist?


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh!!! ME TOO!!! The smell of a dentists' office and the sounds of that damn drill give me the creeps!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Argh!!! ME TOO!!! The smell of a dentists' office and the sounds of that damn drill give me the creeps!!!!



 I cringe at the sound.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

If the kids had no school I could call and say, sorry the kids are home from school so I can't come in


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> If the kids had no school I could call and say, sorry the kids are home from school so I can't come in



Hmmm would you let the kids get away with something like that?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

No way! Especially since I have one in braces!!


----------



## Jacqui

When we were growing up, my Mother never wanted us to miss any school. She would wait until we have a vacation day and schedule appointments for us then. I recall a Christmas vacation, where we went present shopping right after I had a cavity filled. Also a camping trip, where the day before we left for it, she had them remove a huge wart from the bottom of my foot. But I never missed a day of school for those appointments.


----------



## dmmj

No offense to any teachers but I considered school a waste of time, I knew how to read before I entered kindergarten, I was taught at home,and when I learn how and what kids are being taught today, it amazes and shocks me.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> No offense to any teachers but I considered school a waste of time, I knew how to read before I entered kindergarten, I was taught at home,and when I learn how and what kids are being taught today, it amazes and shocks me.



What things amaze and shock you?


----------



## dmmj

how they are being taught to spell for one


----------



## Jacqui

Geesh starting to feel like I am in a dentist office...

What is wrong with how they are being taught to spell?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Okay, I survived the dentist but I did jump every time they touched me. 

I might have to disagree with David. I love both my kid's school's and am amazed what they are able to learn at such a young age. For instance, my 5 year old will learn thing's this year in only 1/2 day kindergarten that I did not learn until third grade and my 7th grader's reading list is comparable to the one I had when I was a senior in high school! I am very lucky because I did not like the school's where we used to live so we researched and moved to the area that we thought had the best school's in the state. We have not been disappointed!! Rob is awesome because he has to commute an hour or more everyday because I want to live here and he never complains.


----------



## Momof4

I think science amazes me. I can't wrap my brain around how they know what a calorie is, how they come up w/ meds that help cure you. How did they pinpoint a part of the body to help. For example a heart meds that only help your heart, cholesterol meds that remove plaque from your veins, or when they look at your blood they can determine what is going on in your body. That amazes me.
Now if they could only come up w/ a breast cancer cure!

Another thing. The people who are dare devils. They can do tricks on their dirt/street bikes, or any crazy extreme sport. 

One thing that shocks me is how people can hurt there own children. I won't go there but there is so much in the news about killing or hurting their own kids. I know some probably have mental issues. It just makes me sick.
These are just some things that come to mind. Who's next?


----------



## Yvonne G

I have always been impressed, I mean, really, really impressed by the internal combustion engine. Who would have ever thought that you could put a metal cylinder in a tube, have it go up and down real fast, compress gasoline to an explosion and make a car go. And all the little piece parts that it takes to make the whole thing work. Absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## Momof4

Oh, I agree w/ you Yvonne. I wonder that too. Or factories machines. How do they build those to make one certain thing perfectly. All those mechanical arms, conveyer belts etc. Or how they build huge dams like Hoover. 

Ok, I'm off to the thrift stores to buy a book shelf to turn into a tortoise table.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

I am amazed by everything. How does a cell phone work? How does the remote works on the TV? and also how I can type something on the internet in South Carolina and it can be read any where in the world. Thank god for intelligent people. It's odd to me that things can happen in mid air and I cannot see it.


----------



## Jacqui

Sure am enjoying these nice days of temps only in the upper 70s.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I think electricity is strange. Its good stuff, yet evil....

and thus our 25 minutes continue.


----------



## dmmj

I understand how water turns into ice, but I am still amazed by it.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Were getting closer to 25 days now.


----------



## dmmj

who was the cruel person who decided the word lisp had to have an S in it?


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> I understand how water turns into ice, but I am still amazed by it.


The way adding salt to ice makes it colder does the same thing to me.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Jacqui said:


> Sure am enjoying these nice days of temps only in the upper 70s.


Soon it will be feeling like a little bit of fall in the air.
I love fall.


----------



## Jacqui

How dino poop can still be found.  Just so many things in this world that are amazing. Even to Carl's triplets.


----------



## Torty Mom

Still 97F here


----------



## FranklinTturtle

Torty Mom said:


> Still 97F here


That's hot.


----------



## HipsterTorts

Torty Mom said:


> Still 97F here



I wish it would go back down into the 90's...haha that sounds sad
It's 109F here at the moment...I'm hoping it cools down.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

HipsterTorts said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still 97F here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would go back down into the 90's...haha that sounds sad
> It's 109F here at the moment...I'm hoping it cools down.
Click to expand...

That bad when the 90's is cool. Now that is hot!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I cannot even imagine that kind of heat!! It is 50's here and still raining


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> When we were growing up, my Mother never wanted us to miss any school. She would wait until we have a vacation day and schedule appointments for us then. I recall a Christmas vacation, where we went present shopping right after I had a cavity filled. Also a camping trip, where the day before we left for it, she had them remove a huge wart from the bottom of my foot. But I never missed a day of school for those appointments.



My mom was that way in grade school, but she really lightened up when we were in Jr. High. I rode a bus from the Cragmore area of Colorado Springs to North Jr. High. She would send me to school with money and a note to excuse me at 11:00 or so, so that I could walk downtown and catch the matinee at the theatre. I watched Gone With the Wind every time it was the matinee, walked back to the school and caught the activity bus back home. No questions asked.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> My mom was that way in grade school, but she really lightened up when we were in Jr. High. I rode a bus from the Cragmore area of Colorado Springs to North Jr. High. She would send me to school with money and a note to excuse me at 11:00 or so, so that I could walk downtown and catch the matinee at the theatre. I watched Gone With the Wind every time it was the matinee, walked back to the school and caught the activity bus back home. No questions asked.



My Mom became less worried about it, as we got older too. It was one of those if your doing good in school you could take a mental health day off and she wasn't too ticked off. When my kids were in school, I did the same thing.


----------



## Torty Mom

HipsterTorts said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still 97F here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would go back down into the 90's...haha that sounds sad
> It's 109F here at the moment...I'm hoping it cools down.
Click to expand...

I agree, pretty sad when we wish for the 90's, but it's alot better than the 100's. 

We only got to 101 today. That's about where it's been the last few weeks. Kids like it 'cause they get out of PE!!


----------



## HipsterTorts

FranklinTturtle said:


> HipsterTorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still 97F here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would go back down into the 90's...haha that sounds sad
> It's 109F here at the moment...I'm hoping it cools down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That bad when the 90's is cool. Now that is hot!!
Click to expand...

It is hot! And it doesn't help that our a/c is a piece of crap :/ My bedroom is at like a constant 85F all day. It sucks.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I cannot even imagine that kind of heat!! It is 50's here and still raining


We had rain two days ago. It wasn't even good rain it was like hot, humid rain. 



Torty Mom said:


> HipsterTorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still 97F here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would go back down into the 90's...haha that sounds sad
> It's 109F here at the moment...I'm hoping it cools down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, pretty sad when we wish for the 90's, but it's alot better than the 100's.
> 
> We only got to 101 today. That's about where it's been the last few weeks. Kids like it 'cause they get out of PE!!
Click to expand...


Yeah 90's is way better. I just wish it would start to cool down already, but I know that's not going to happen until the end of October. My dad has himself so convinced it will cool down within the next two weeks, it's funny


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning . I had too much coffee so I will be unable to stay on the computer for long. I am going to attack some laundry with this chemically induced energy. Leia and Chewy say Hi. Sid is not awake yet, too dark and rainy.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> .... I am going to attack some laundry with this chemically induced energy.



Some laundry, like maybe my laundry?  Been putting it off a bit, because that means first I have to cut the weeds from under the clothes line and just not wanting to do that part of it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I am going to attack some laundry with this chemically induced energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some laundry, like maybe my laundry?  Been putting it off a bit, because that means first I have to cut the weeds from under the clothes line and just not wanting to do that part of it.
Click to expand...


I don't think I had enough coffee for that. According to mapquest Nebraska is one day and two hours away from me. I will lose my caffeine buzz by then!!


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm, but I have heard they sell coffee all along the route, so you could keep the buzz going.


----------



## AnthonyC

Why is it that they'll close a school district but still keep colleges open? Either way I'm coming from the same place. I mean the flood waters don't part just b/c I have grad classes that night!!!


----------



## Momof4

We have power again but no school for the kiddos. I was just getting back into the swing of things!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey guys,


It's Friday!!


of course it does lose some of it's meaning for those of us who don't have Mon-Fri jobs.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Seriously, world's longest week and I don't have a job! I am so glad it is almost over!! It is sunny and warm today too!! Yipee!! Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Seriously, world's longest week and I don't have a job! I am so glad it is almost over!! It is sunny and warm today too!! Yipee!! Happy Friday everyone.



What has made it the longest week?


----------



## AnthonyC

Friday? Friday!! I have class tonight from 4-9PM & then again tomorrow from 8AM-2PM... I feel like Charlie Brown when he got the friggin' rock on Halloween!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Friday? Friday!! I have class tonight from 4-9PM & then again tomorrow from 8AM-2PM... I feel like Charlie Brown when he got the friggin' rock on Halloween!



What kind of classes?


----------



## Edna

It is a happy Friday, all done for the week, and most importantly I AM NOT GOING ANYWHERE this weekend. Woot woot!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Edna said:


> It is a happy Friday, all done for the week, and most importantly I AM NOT GOING ANYWHERE this weekend. Woot woot!!



same here.

I can just NOT keep up with this thread. too hard.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, world's longest week and I don't have a job! I am so glad it is almost over!! It is sunny and warm today too!! Yipee!! Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has made it the longest week?
Click to expand...


All of the rain alerted us to two more problem's with our house which luckily will be fixed this weekend. But, it was one of those week's that felt like every time I turned around something else was broken or there was some sort of obstacle in front of something I needed to do. Ya know those week's?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

CtTortoiseMom said:


> All of the rain alerted us to two more problem's with our house which luckily will be fixed this weekend. But, it was one of those week's that felt like every time I turned around something else was broken or there was some sort of obstacle in front of something I needed to do. Ya know those week's?



Yep I just had one a week ago. Frustrating and...yeah. Frustrating. Can't think of the word right now... it's so frustrating!! AAHH!!! Frustration!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, world's longest week and I don't have a job! I am so glad it is almost over!! It is sunny and warm today too!! Yipee!! Happy Friday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has made it the longest week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the rain alerted us to two more problem's with our house which luckily will be fixed this weekend. But, it was one of those week's that felt like every time I turned around something else was broken or there was some sort of obstacle in front of something I needed to do. Ya know those week's?
Click to expand...


Yeah had one a couple of weeks ago, every day something either broke or died.


----------



## dmmj

shoo fly


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> It is a happy Friday, all done for the week, and most importantly I AM NOT GOING ANYWHERE this weekend. Woot woot!!



I am sitting here trying to decide, if I should set my alarm so I can spend something like 2.5 hours driving one way to hear a speaker talking about conservation of the radiated tortoise.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a happy Friday, all done for the week, and most importantly I AM NOT GOING ANYWHERE this weekend. Woot woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sitting here trying to decide, if I should set my alarm so I can spend something like 2.5 hours driving one way to hear a speaker talking about conservation of the radiated tortoise.
Click to expand...

sounds interesting I would go
Will they be handing out free "samples"?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a happy Friday, all done for the week, and most importantly I AM NOT GOING ANYWHERE this weekend. Woot woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sitting here trying to decide, if I should set my alarm so I can spend something like 2.5 hours driving one way to hear a speaker talking about conservation of the radiated tortoise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds interesting I would go
> Will they be handing out free "samples"?
Click to expand...


 No more like asking for a handout of money. It could be interesting or a total waste of time, hard to say.


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey Jacqui. Sorry just got home from class. My Friday/Saturday class is called The Nature of Schools. I only have it 10x between now and December 3rd so that is why it's so long and on the weekend. 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday? Friday!! I have class tonight from 4-9PM & then again tomorrow from 8AM-2PM... I feel like Charlie Brown when he got the friggin' rock on Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of classes?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Hey Jacqui. Sorry just got home from class. My Friday/Saturday class is called The Nature of Schools. I only have it 10x between now and December 3rd so that is why it's so long and on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday? Friday!! I have class tonight from 4-9PM & then again tomorrow from 8AM-2PM... I feel like Charlie Brown when he got the friggin' rock on Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of classes?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So what do you learn in it?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I just watched a documentary called "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" it was really good. I feel like I cannot live another second without a juicer and plan to do a juice fast.


----------



## Torty Mom

We may get some HOT rain tonight! Some big fatties are rolling in. Humidity will go thru the roof, I will melt! It's still over 90 here at 9 pm! AHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I was gone for a couple of days, and I see you are still pretending to chat. How interesting...you guys are nuts! ...Bob got a new floor in his shed today. I took a million pictures and will post them this week end. Bob was hysterical to watch, he had a meltdown when Ed put his sleeping box out into the yard. It was the funniest thing ever. Poor tortoise. He got all in the way and at one point was high centered on the 2 by 4's in the floor...when he got the new doggie door he had to go in and out and in and out and in and out...so many times. He also had to sniff everything...you'll see it all in the thread I post...


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> I am sitting here trying to decide, if I should set my alarm so I can spend something like 2.5 hours driving one way to hear a speaker talking about conservation of the radiated tortoise.



Too late now, of course, but I would make that decision by doing a googlevsearch for the speaker and see what people are saying about his/her presentations. 2.5 hours each way is a big committment of time and $$, and some speakers would just not be worth it.

Oh, and I fibbed a little, I am going somewhere this weekend. We are going to the Mennonite grocery/bakery for some coffee and a cinnamon roll. Mmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sitting here trying to decide, if I should set my alarm so I can spend something like 2.5 hours driving one way to hear a speaker talking about conservation of the radiated tortoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late now, of course, but I would make that decision by doing a googlevsearch for the speaker and see what people are saying about his/her presentations. 2.5 hours each way is a big committment of time and $$, and some speakers would just not be worth it.
> 
> Oh, and I fibbed a little, I am going somewhere this weekend. We are going to the Mennonite grocery/bakery for some coffee and a cinnamon roll. Mmmm
Click to expand...


Darn, I hadn't thought of that. I just have a hard time remembering how much you can do and find out online.  I did look up their website and it didn't do much for me. So between that, the mileage, and just plain not feeling real fantastic these last couple of days, I decided not to go.





maggie3fan said:


> Well, I was gone for a couple of days, and I see you are still pretending to chat. How interesting...you guys are nuts! ...Bob got a new floor in his shed today. I took a million pictures and will post them this week end. Bob was hysterical to watch, he had a meltdown when Ed put his sleeping box out into the yard. It was the funniest thing ever. Poor tortoise. He got all in the way and at one point was high centered on the 2 by 4's in the floor...when he got the new doggie door he had to go in and out and in and out and in and out...so many times. He also had to sniff everything...you'll see it all in the thread I post...



Of course we are nuts! Was there ever any doubt? We do have tortoises ya know.  Sounds like Bob was his usual comedy self.


----------



## Torty Mom

We got a thunder and lightening storm last night that was so bad it knocked the power out about 4:30, the storm was super low when the thunder came, it shook the house, rattled the windows, and knocked the power out, the first time the power went out it was for 15 minutes, the second time it was for 1 hour and 53 minutes! I have a headache from being jolted awake and then yells from my son. I know of you folks get weather like that but we do not! It totally sounded like the house cracked in half. Dogs barking, car alarms going off. Neighbors outside in their boxers. Quite the excitement in the predawn hours. Now my torties are going to be mad, cause no one can go outside! Lucky for me I am leaving in an hour to teach a quilt class!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> We got a thunder and lightening storm last night that was so bad it knocked the power out about 4:30, the storm was super low when the thunder came, it shook the house, rattled the windows, and knocked the power out, the first time the power went out it was for 15 minutes, the second time it was for 1 hour and 53 minutes! I have a headache from being jolted awake and then yells from my son. I know of you folks get weather like that but we do not! It totally sounded like the house cracked in half. Dogs barking, car alarms going off. Neighbors outside in their boxers. Quite the excitement in the predawn hours. Now my torties are going to be mad, cause no one can go outside! Lucky for me I am leaving in an hour to teach a quilt class!!!



That sounds really scary!! I am sorry that happened to you!! I cannot think of a single neighbor of mine that I would like to see in their boxers so that sounds scary as well! I hope you have a great Saturday!


----------



## cherylim

Just thought I'd jump on in to see how everyone is today!

I've had a busy day today! I've booked my wedding, I've been to a Body Shop party, I've made a decision about my tortoise (getting it on Friday morning!), and tonight I get chicken and chips, a hot chocolate and Doctor Who.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That sounds really scary!! I am sorry that happened to you!! I cannot think of a single neighbor of mine that I would like to see in their boxers so that sounds scary as well! I hope you have a great Saturday!


 Yeah that just might be the worst part of the entire deal! 




cherylim said:


> Just thought I'd jump on in to see how everyone is today!
> 
> I've had a busy day today! I've booked my wedding, I've been to a Body Shop party, I've made a decision about my tortoise (getting it on Friday morning!), and tonight I get chicken and chips, a hot chocolate and Doctor Who.



So when is the wedding going to be? Now don't leave us hanging, we want more details on this tortoise.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> So when is the wedding going to be? Now don't leave us hanging, we want more details on this tortoise.



The wedding's on June 1st 2013. Some way off, but I'm excited of course!

With regards to the tortoise, as many know I did a lot of research into breeders as I wanted one from a breeder rather than a pet shop. Only one breeder made the effort to respond to me, and we were in discussion with a view to me getting a tortoise at the end of this month. Then, all communication stopped. I had told the breeder I understood she was busy when she'd apologised for not sending a photograph one day, and I said I didn't mind waiting but when more than a week had passed with no further communication I began to feel a little let down. I sent another e-mail a few days ago just to ask if she had any more idea of when she could send me a photo or deliver my new tortoise, but still had no response.

I know she's been online pretty much every day over the past week and a bit (she's a respected breeder, so she's on all the tortoise websites I've been researching in recent weeks), but she hasn't replied to me and I couldn't be waiting forever with no news about whether or not I could get my tortoise, so I began looking elsewhere.

As it is, I've now found a pet shop within an hour of my house that have a Hermann's tortoise I can buy. Clearly, the breeder is very busy, and I am too, so I've decided to cut my losses and buy from the pet shop. Perhaps I've been impatient, but considering she'd been online a lot, had previously been quite quick at responding to my e-mails, and now hadn't even found the time to send a one-sentence e-mail letting me know things were going ahead my concerns got the better of me.

Rather than being a 2011 hatchling as planned, my new tortoise will be 2009 hatched, but hopefully in good health. I'm booking Friday off work and heading to collect her in the morning.


----------



## Edna

cherylim said:


> Just thought I'd jump on in to see how everyone is today!
> 
> I've had a busy day today! I've booked my wedding, I've been to a Body Shop party, I've made a decision about my tortoise (getting it on Friday morning!), and tonight I get chicken and chips, a hot chocolate and Doctor Who.



+1 on Dr. Who, hot chocolate, and chicken & chips. Congrats on the progress with your wedding planning!!!




Jacqui said:


> Darn, I hadn't thought of that. I just have a hard time remembering how much you can do and find out online.  I did look up their website and it didn't do much for me. So between that, the mileage, and just plain not feeling real fantastic these last couple of days, I decided not to go.



I hope you get back to feeling like your fantastic self very soon, Jacqui!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Cheryl:

I think you're better off with the older tortoise anyway. Babies are sometimes hard to keep alive during their first year. Congrats on both your wedding and the tortoise.


----------



## cherylim

emysemys said:


> Hi Cheryl:
> 
> I think you're better off with the older tortoise anyway. Babies are sometimes hard to keep alive during their first year. Congrats on both your wedding and the tortoise.



Thanks! Yes, I imagine that will be the case. I started wanting a 2011 hatchling to bring up from a young age, but the more I thought about it the more I realised it should outlive me anyway, why worry about those two years?


----------



## Jacqui

I think you made the right move, with going to the Pet shop. I would be thinking if it were me, that the breeder perhaps no longer had any tortoises for sale. Friday we are expecting some pictures, okay?


----------



## Torty Mom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got a thunder and lightening storm last night that was so bad it knocked the power out about 4:30, the storm was super low when the thunder came, it shook the house, rattled the windows, and knocked the power out, the first time the power went out it was for 15 minutes, the second time it was for 1 hour and 53 minutes! I have a headache from being jolted awake and then yells from my son. I know of you folks get weather like that but we do not! It totally sounded like the house cracked in half. Dogs barking, car alarms going off. Neighbors outside in their boxers. Quite the excitement in the predawn hours. Now my torties are going to be mad, cause no one can go outside! Lucky for me I am leaving in an hour to teach a quilt class!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really scary!! I am sorry that happened to you!! I cannot think of a single neighbor of mine that I would like to see in their boxers so that sounds scary as well! I hope you have a great Saturday!
Click to expand...

It was scary and now round 2 is rolling in. I suppose it wouldn't be as bad but the storm is very low. It's 6:15 and dark from the black clouds, kinda creepy....... I think it's going to be another busy night!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no Mary Anne! I hope it is not too bad. Last month my two oldest kid's watched our 70ft maple tree in our front yard fall and smash my van in a storm. So if it is even the tiniest bit windy or rainy I get a bed full of panicked kids!!


----------



## Momof4

Ok, I think I'm getting ready to buy my first RF. I may pay for it now and make arrangements for it to arrive in a few weeks. I'm so excited!! My margarita may be speaking but my husband told his brother tonight night at dinner that "apparently we are getting a tortoise!" That's all I needed to hear!! I swear I'm like a kid. You give me an inch & I take a mile when it comes to pets! 
WooHoo!! Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## Torty Mom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh no Mary Anne! I hope it is not too bad. Last month my two oldest kid's watched our 70ft maple tree in our front yard fall and smash my van in a storm. So if it is even the tiniest bit windy or rainy I get a bed full of panicked kids!!



Erin, it was so bad a little while ago, my hubby said I should get off my laptop. It's much better now, still crazy outside. The lights just flickered again. We have candles at the ready! I think we got 6 months of rain totals in 30 minutes, it was pouring like a big dog! The cdt pen is flooded!

Boy, that must have scared your kids! I bet the sound was scary enough! Glad it wasn't your home!! Did you get a new van? 

Here where I live we get 2 seasons, or events: Hot or Foggy. That's it. I honestly do not own a winter coat, really no need for one. 

Kinda fun, because we usually don't see this much action. The downside is in our county we now have 40 fires burning. Mostly in the foothills. That part is scary. Lightning with no rain is no bueno!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:



> I think you made the right move, with going to the Pet shop. I would be thinking if it were me, that the breeder perhaps no longer had any tortoises for sale. Friday we are expecting some pictures, okay?



Absolutely - I did start to get worried! And yes, there'll be lots of pictures taken!


----------



## AnthonyC

The search for pictures of the elusive Eastern Box Turtle in its natural habitat continues this morning... but now I have advice from the Guru so I'm feeling much more confident!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no Mary Anne! I hope it is not too bad. Last month my two oldest kid's watched our 70ft maple tree in our front yard fall and smash my van in a storm. So if it is even the tiniest bit windy or rainy I get a bed full of panicked kids!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, it was so bad a little while ago, my hubby said I should get off my laptop. It's much better now, still crazy outside. The lights just flickered again. We have candles at the ready! I think we got 6 months of rain totals in 30 minutes, it was pouring like a big dog! The cdt pen is flooded!
> 
> Boy, that must have scared your kids! I bet the sound was scary enough! Glad it wasn't your home!! Did you get a new van?
> 
> Here where I live we get 2 seasons, or events: Hot or Foggy. That's it. I honestly do not own a winter coat, really no need for one.
> 
> Kinda fun, because we usually don't see this much action. The downside is in our county we now have 40 fires burning. Mostly in the foothills. That part is scary. Lightning with no rain is no bueno!
Click to expand...


Good Morning. I hope the storm has passed by now!!
My van was in the shop for 3 week's!! I had to get a new roof and windshield. It look's brand new again.


----------



## terryo

AnthonyC said:


> The search for pictures of the elusive Eastern Box Turtle in its natural habitat continues this morning... but now I have advice from the Guru so I'm feeling much more confident!



Anthony, that's very exciting. Make sure you go very early in the AM. look on the base of a tree, under fallen leaves or a fallen log..etc. Take lots of pictures. I hope you find some as I'm curious to see if you have the any high yellow's or reds where you live. I've never seen a high red here only yellows. Good luck!!

I'm very excited.....someone from another forum is giving me two baby Eastern Box turtles, and my sister is giving me another one. All three should be coming this week. Something to play with while all the others are outside hibernating for the Winter. Raining again today.............it never ends!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

trying to bring back pretend chat. 

well now I have to eat dinner. bosco sticks. (bread sticks with pizza stuff inside-really filling)


----------



## Torty Mom

Hmmmmm, seen any good movies lately?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

not much... transformers 3.


----------



## Edna

We are joining the Cinema club, first movie next week. The list is Midnight in Paris, Cave of Forgotten Dreams, Tree of Life, The Trip, Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, Another Earth, The Devil's Double, and The Guard. I looked at all the trailers, and they sound good with the exception of The Guard. Vulgar, maybe. Anyway, it's an evening out of the house!


----------



## HipsterTorts

Has anyone seen Contagion yet?
I'm actually really excited to see it, it will be a total let down if it sucks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I watched a funny movie the other night, it had Robert Downy Jr. and Zach Galifinakis in it, it was called "Due Date". It was ridiculous which was what I needed!


----------



## AnthonyC

No luck, Terry. I received some solid information from Christian but just haven't seen any. Maybe Saturday morning after the rain. 



terryo said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The search for pictures of the elusive Eastern Box Turtle in its natural habitat continues this morning... but now I have advice from the Guru so I'm feeling much more confident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony, that's very exciting. Make sure you go very early in the AM. look on the base of a tree, under fallen leaves or a fallen log..etc. Take lots of pictures. I hope you find some as I'm curious to see if you have the any high yellow's or reds where you live. I've never seen a high red here only yellows. Good luck!!
> 
> I'm very excited.....someone from another forum is giving me two baby Eastern Box turtles, and my sister is giving me another one. All three should be coming this week. Something to play with while all the others are outside hibernating for the Winter. Raining again today.............it never ends!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Turtle Guru

Keep trying Anthony you will find them and I'm glad that I was help for  Thank the LORD for the knowledge HE has blessed me.

You will find them Anthony trust me.


----------



## Edna

Just wanted to let everyone know that Mai Tai sorbet is wonderful. There's enough rum in it to keep it from freezing really hard It has been years since I last ordered a Mai Tai, had forgotten how good it tastes. I used a recipe from a google search.


----------



## AnthonyC

Thank you, Christian. It's supposed to rain Thursday night so I'm going to try to get out there again Friday morning before school. It's getting pretty late in the season now and the temps are dropping. I think the high for me Thursday into Friday is only in the high sixties. 



Turtle Guru said:


> Keep trying Anthony you will find them and I'm glad that I was help for  Thank the LORD for the knowledge HE has blessed me.
> 
> You will find them Anthony trust me.


----------



## dmmj

I just joined netflix and have been catching up on all of my favorite cancelled shows I love.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

dmmj said:


> I just joined netflix and have been catching up on all of my favorite cancelled shows I love.


I got netflix about 3 months ago. I have really enjoyed it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi Chatter's I am having a terrible afternoon! I just found out that I have to have a wisdom tooth extracted. Even the thought of it makes my stomach hurt .

My morning's have been so great! I have to check the temp's to see if it is warm enough to let the tortoise's out and that makes me nervous, but so far it has been great tortoise weather. Every tort has been out all day everyday here. I can feel fall creeping in when the sun goes down but my plan to be able to keep the tort's out for the entire month of Sept. has been working


----------



## cherylim

Hello all.

Sulk and grumble and groan, I seem to be getting ill, and it's my birthday in four days and tortoise day in three. This isn't good. Must be my punishment for eating pizza this evening.


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh man sorry to hear about your teeth! Hey it's a good excuse to eat nothing but ice cream!!! Did you happen to catch our Thursday-Saturday weather report??? We're going to be lucky if we hit 70! Fall's creepin' in early this year--BOOO!



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi Chatter's I am having a terrible afternoon! I just found out that I have to have a wisdom tooth extracted. Even the thought of it makes my stomach hurt .
> 
> My morning's have been so great! I have to check the temp's to see if it is warm enough to let the tortoise's out and that makes me nervous, but so far it has been great tortoise weather. Every tort has been out all day everyday here. I can feel fall creeping in when the sun goes down but my plan to be able to keep the tort's out for the entire month of Sept. has been working


----------



## Guggie

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi Chatter's I am having a terrible afternoon! I just found out that I have to have a wisdom tooth extracted. Even the thought of it makes my stomach hurt .



Ouch! Impacted or not? I had 4 pulled at once, 2 impacted; I was 20 or so and yeah, it hurt! But the impacted ones are worse - they're under bone, so they're a lot harder to get out.


----------



## dmmj

Wisdom teeth,it makes you wonder why we have them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Guggie said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chatter's I am having a terrible afternoon! I just found out that I have to have a wisdom tooth extracted. Even the thought of it makes my stomach hurt .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Impacted or not? I had 4 pulled at once, 2 impacted; I was 20 or so and yeah, it hurt! But the impacted ones are worse - they're under bone, so they're a lot harder to get out.
Click to expand...

Not impacted which they all said was good news. BUT, they said I was OLD to be getting this done!! 30 is old, waaaaa!!




AnthonyC said:


> Oh man sorry to hear about your teeth! Hey it's a good excuse to eat nothing but ice cream!!! Did you happen to catch our Thursday-Saturday weather report??? We're going to be lucky if we hit 70! Fall's creepin' in early this year--BOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chatter's I am having a terrible afternoon! I just found out that I have to have a wisdom tooth extracted. Even the thought of it makes my stomach hurt .
> 
> My morning's have been so great! I have to check the temp's to see if it is warm enough to let the tortoise's out and that makes me nervous, but so far it has been great tortoise weather. Every tort has been out all day everyday here. I can feel fall creeping in when the sun goes down but my plan to be able to keep the tort's out for the entire month of Sept. has been working
Click to expand...

I did see our weather. There has already been frost warning's in my area. NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Guggie

Chicago is being smoked out by forest fires in Minnesota. How messed up is that? My wife is scratchy and congested, and I have a horrible taste in my mouth. Yuck!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Have anyone else noticed that the adds between the post on a lot of the threads follow the post,I was just on the fig thread and the add was for fig trees for sale, and this page is talking about pulling teeth and the add is for something called KANKA for mouth sores.


----------



## dmmj

??Len?? said:


> Have anyone else noticed that the adds between the post on a lot of the threads follow the post,I was just on the fig thread and the add was for fig trees for sale, and this page is talking about pulling teeth and the add is for something called KANKA for mouth sores.


Almost like we are being watched.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Guggie said:


> Chicago is being smoked out by forest fires in Minnesota. How messed up is that? My wife is scratchy and congested, and I have a horrible taste in my mouth. Yuck!



That is unreal!! I hope they get those fires out and you and your wife feel better soon!!


----------



## Momof4

Pay the extra money for gas! I was wiped out and didn 't even know the procedure was done! A little pain meds and you'll be back to your 30 self in no time! Good luck!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I was thinking about getting gas. I am so horrified to think I will hear them taking a tooth out!

Good Morning!!!! I hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Gas is expensive... $4.29/gallon here!


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Gas is expensive... $4.29/gallon here!



Equivalent of $8.13/gallon here. No wonder you Americans think our dental care is so bad!

Wait...I may be confused here.


----------



## Guggie

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Guggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago is being smoked out by forest fires in Minnesota. How messed up is that? My wife is scratchy and congested, and I have a horrible taste in my mouth. Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is unreal!! I hope they get those fires out and you and your wife feel better soon!!
Click to expand...


I feel fine - my wife, not so. She could have a cold with bad timing, but it's tough to tell. Thx for the wishes.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I was thinking about getting gas. I am so horrified to think I will hear them taking a tooth out!
> 
> Good Morning!!!! I hope everyone has a great day!!!



That's the one thing about having impacted teeth ... I was put out like a light. It took me 3 - 4 days to start looking somewhat normal, but at least I wasn't awake for it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg, I was checking the 10 day forecast and this might be Chewy's last day out until the spring! Sid and Leia have a couple week's left and they will be in for good as well. They all have to come in at night because it is expected to drop into the 30's over the next few day's. So that's it. Fall is here


----------



## AnthonyC

I saw that too, Erin. Looks like an early fall for the northeast. The highs for Saturday & Sunday are in the mid-60's.... sadddd timesss. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, I was checking the 10 day forecast and this might be Chewy's last day out until the spring! Sid and Leia have a couple week's left and they will be in for good as well. They all have to come in at night because it is expected to drop into the 30's over the next few day's. So that's it. Fall is here


----------



## Turtle Guru

Yea I heard that Anthony the only reason I think it is sad because my box turtle is going to hibernate but rather than that I love it. Thank the LORD.


----------



## Jacqui

I got all the tortoises and turtles rounded up and inside, plus covered a few outside plants just in case the uppers 30s drop a bit lower tonight.


----------



## AnthonyC

It's 63 & raining right now! Hard to believe that in another 6wks I will be WISHING that it was 63 degrees outside! Looks like I'll be "burning the UVB/CHE candle" for the next few days. Do you have your turtles all tucked in, Christian??


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> It's 63 & raining right now! Hard to believe that in another 6wks I will be WISHING that it was 63 degrees outside! Looks like I'll be "burning the UVB/CHE candle" for the next few days. Do you have your turtles all tucked in, Christian??



It is still sunny here!! I put everyone out for breakfast. But now the wind is picking up and the temp is down in the low 60's so I lugged everyone in .


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't believe some of you already have Autumn-type weather. Its still pretty hot here. I don't usually have all my winterizing done with the plants and animals until the end of October.

Right now my big project is putting a new roof on my car port. The existing roof is plywood with asphalt roll-roofing material over that. The support stringers (2x8's) are in good shape except for two with dry rot, so I'm tearing off the plywood. Then I'm going to cut 2x4's to fit between the 2x8's for supports, and over the top I'm putting the corrugated fiber-glass roofing. My across-the-street neighbor is a house husband and home all the time, but he's slightly disabled and can't work too long, besides that, he has a 3yr old daughter that has to be minded. Anyway, he's doing the demo when he can. I've got about half the 2x4's painted. Figured it would be easier to paint them before installation. I'd like to get it finished before the rainy season because though I call it a car port, it really houses my winter time tortoise houses, not cars.


----------



## dmmj

30 degrees? I get cold when the temps dip down to 70.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

emysemys said:


> I can't believe some of you already have Autumn-type weather. Its still pretty hot here. I don't usually have all my winterizing done with the plants and animals until the end of October.
> 
> Right now my big project is putting a new roof on my car port. The existing roof is plywood with asphalt roll-roofing material over that. The support stringers (2x8's) are in good shape except for two with dry rot, so I'm tearing off the plywood. Then I'm going to cut 2x4's to fit between the 2x8's for supports, and over the top I'm putting the corrugated fiber-glass roofing. My across-the-street neighbor is a house husband and home all the time, but he's slightly disabled and can't work too long, besides that, he has a 3yr old daughter that has to be minded. Anyway, he's doing the demo when he can. I've got about half the 2x4's painted. Figured it would be easier to paint them before installation. I'd like to get it finished before the rainy season because though I call it a car port, it really houses my winter time tortoise houses, not cars.


Yvonne 
You always have fun projects going on. I love big projects going on around the house. That when I am at my happiest.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow Yvonne that is a lot of work!! I would love if our cold season started at the end of October! Unfortunately, I alway's have to get the kid's new thermal underwear to go under their Halloween costumes because God forbid I try to cover up a costume with a winter coat!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

The leaves are falling off the trees and it barely hit 70 today. It's been getting pretty cold at night too. I hate to lose my Morning Glories as they are blooming like crazy.. Bob is staying inside more often then going out, so that's always how I know winter is on it's way...


----------



## Yvonne G

FranklinTturtle said:


> Yvonne
> You always have fun projects going on. I love big projects going on around the house. That when I am at my happiest.



Me too. Without some big project or another, all I do is sit and vegetate. I've got hundreds of books and I've re-read most of them more than once (the ONLY good thing about getting older - memory loss).


----------



## MarkE

It was 40 degrees in Chicago suburbs this morning.. BBrrrrrrr.... Nice sleeping weather (for humans) though.. My Sulcata "Big Mama" is gonna be mad. I just got here 2 weeks ago, and have been lucky enough to have her outside alot... Now... Not so much...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

MarkE said:


> It was 40 degrees in Chicago suburbs this morning.. BBrrrrrrr.... Nice sleeping weather (for humans) though.. My Sulcata "Big Mama" is gonna be mad. I just got here 2 weeks ago, and have been lucky enough to have her outside alot... Now... Not so much...



We brought our big sully in because it is supposed to drop into the 30's for the next 2 nights. He grazed in the rain today like he knew time was running out!


----------



## Turtle Guru

Well it is very cold here for the weekend. Thank the LORD.


----------



## FranklinTturtle

emysemys said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne
> You always have fun projects going on. I love big projects going on around the house. That when I am at my happiest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Without some big project or another, all I do is sit and vegetate. I've got hundreds of books and I've re-read most of them more than once (the ONLY good thing about getting older - memory loss).
Click to expand...

That funny I love the memory loss thing. I had never thought about it that way.


----------



## dmmj

memory loss means you meet new friends every day (the same ones)


----------



## Yvonne G

Except that I live in a cave and don't get to see many people unless I go to the store or the gas station. However, there's always a 'new' clerk to ring up my groceries.


----------



## AnthonyC

Ok so I'm a little groggy because it's so early but I think that I just heard on the news that Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is going to be staying in my hometown of Warwick, NY??? 

Major WTF moment... I guess it's true! 
http://www.streetinsider.com/Press+...madinejad+in+Manhattan+Next+Week/6790650.html


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Ok so I'm a little groggy because it's so early but I think that I just heard on the news that Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is going to be staying in my hometown of Warwick, NY???
> 
> Major WTF moment... I guess it's true!
> http://www.streetinsider.com/Press+...madinejad+in+Manhattan+Next+Week/6790650.html





Wow, crazy! It does not seem worth it to me.


----------



## AnthonyC

It's just weird. We're like a little one-horse-town. The only thing we're known for is apples!



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm a little groggy because it's so early but I think that I just heard on the news that Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is going to be staying in my hometown of Warwick, NY???
> 
> Major WTF moment... I guess it's true!
> http://www.streetinsider.com/Press+...madinejad+in+Manhattan+Next+Week/6790650.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, crazy! It does not seem worth it to me.
Click to expand...






Ok scratch that. They just put out a "correction". It's the Warwick, NY Hotel in NYC. 



AnthonyC said:


> It's just weird. We're like a little one-horse-town. The only thing we're known for is apples!
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm a little groggy because it's so early but I think that I just heard on the news that Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is going to be staying in my hometown of Warwick, NY???
> 
> Major WTF moment... I guess it's true!
> http://www.streetinsider.com/Press+...madinejad+in+Manhattan+Next+Week/6790650.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, crazy! It does not seem worth it to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

Anyone want to play a little game of 'Guess the Sex'? 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Sex--33088#axzz1Y77q2NFV


----------



## dmmj

cherylim said:


> Anyone want to play a little game of 'Guess the Sex'?



That game is easier to play with people


----------



## cherylim

dmmj said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to play a little game of 'Guess the Sex'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That game is easier to play with people
Click to expand...


Yes, but they're far harder to get that kind of picture of.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think the folks who take care of GOOGLE's web site are just so talented! The different pictures and graphics they come up with are really pretty and quite inventive. Today they're honoring Albert Sczent-Gyorgy's 118th birth anniversary and they have pictured some oranges in honor of his discovery of vitamin C. 

I'm just real impressed with their art talent.


----------



## dmmj

How do you "discover" vitamin C?


----------



## Yvonne G

I wondered that too. At first I thought it said that he had "invented" it, but then I read it better:

"Albert SyÃ¶rgyi, the Hungarian physiologist who discovered Vitamin C and the components and reactions of the citric acid cycle, has been celebrated by Google today.

Szent-GyÃ¶rgyi, who would have turned 118 today, is commemorated with a Google logo redesigned to resemble a juice label, with vibrant citrus fruits, reports The Daily Mail."


----------



## Yvonne G

One of our newest members has chosen the username...

neuroticpreschoolteachers


Needless to say, I'm keeping a close watch on this one.


----------



## AnthonyC

I like it! May change mine to psychoticmiddleschoolteacher!


----------



## Turtle Guru

Lol that funny Anthony.


----------



## AnthonyC

Sorry... I just couldn't let the thread die. I've become sort of attached.


----------



## Turtle Guru

Lol this has been a great form


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi Chatter's, How are you? I am excited that all my show's will be starting up again this week, yay (i know I need a life).


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hey 
Thought i'd join in. I keep looking at this thread and thinking "hmm.. should i post?" 

What shows Erin?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Hey
> Thought i'd join in. I keep looking at this thread and thinking "hmm.. should i post?"
> 
> What shows Erin?



The answer is YES you should post. The show's I am excited about areâ€¦ Survivor, Biggest Loser, Parenthood, Community, Modern Family, The Office and Park's & Recreation. Haha, I watch a lot of TV. I actually DVR all of my show's and when my husband and I are free at the same time we watch them together.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The answer is YES you should post. The show's I am excited about areâ€¦ Survivor, Biggest Loser, Parenthood, Community, Modern Family, The Office and Park's & Recreation. Haha, I watch a lot of TV. I actually DVR all of my show's and when my husband and I are free at the same time we watch them together.



Well atleast I have HEARD of these shows, just have not watched any of them. 





AnthonyC said:


> Sorry... I just couldn't let the thread die. I've become sort of attached.



I am glad you feel that way. I like it, because we see som many other sides to each other in here. 





stephiiberrybean said:


> Hey
> Thought i'd join in. I keep looking at this thread and thinking "hmm.. should i post?"



Quit thinkin' so much and just go for it! Post in here and then post some more. 





AnthonyC said:


> I like it! May change mine to psychoticmiddleschoolteacher!


I love it! and so fitting!   kidding...sorta...


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The answer is YES you should post. The show's I am excited about areâ€¦ Survivor, Biggest Loser, Parenthood, Community, Modern Family, The Office and Park's & Recreation. Haha, I watch a lot of TV. I actually DVR all of my show's and when my husband and I are free at the same time we watch them together.



Biggest Loser...my favourite! Send that new series over here soon, please!

And unlike you, I record all my shows so I can watch them when my fiance is OUT.

He hates my TV choices, for the most part.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've gotten hooked on some of the shows on cable. One of my fave's is The Closer. I think they've wrapped it up now though. I hate it when they don't make any more of my favorites. I'm starting to get pretty interested in Razzoli and Isles. But my all time favorite has got to be NCIS. So far I haven't heard that they are ending that series.

Lately I've been hooked on watching old time westerns. Encore Western channel plays re-runs of The Virginian and Wagon Train in the early afternoon. A couple weeks ago the Wagon Train reached Sacramento and while watching the show, I realized that it was the end of the season. I almost had withdrawals when the cable TV menu showed some other show in its time slot the next day, but it was just a mistake. The train has started up on the east coast once again with a whole new batch of folks going out west to find their fortune! Love that McCullough!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Okay I've heard a lot of chit-chat from the ladies, but what this thread needs is some good old fashioned TESTOSTERONE!!! Best show on TV this fall.... MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL!!! HIT IT HANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_mU6tXUZk8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Okay I've heard a lot of chit-chat from the ladies, but what this thread needs is some good old fashioned TESTOSTERONE!!! Best show on TV this fall.... MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL!!! HIT IT HANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_mU6tXUZk8&feature=player_detailpage



Noooo, let me escape from sport SOMEWHERE!

The fiance is currently having a night away from football (soccer), cricket, golf and tennis because...the wrestling is on. It's always something...


----------



## Guggie

Sorry - I love football as much as the next guy, but my Monday night show is Castle. Great show - funny, serious, cleaver, all wrapped up into one. Plus both the wife and I get some eye candy - Stana Katic for me and Nathan Fillion for her!


----------



## AnthonyC

Yeah Ryan but in football we get THISSSS..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKg8G9sMWUY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Okay I've heard a lot of chit-chat from the ladies, but what this thread needs is some good old fashioned TESTOSTERONE!!! Best show on TV this fall.... MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL!!! HIT IT HANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_mU6tXUZk8&feature=player_detailpage



Nahhhh! Football should only be on Saturdays for college and Sundays for the pros.


----------



## tyler0912

Ill' jump on here im sick of reading all the posts and giggling to myself...
There is nothing on TV i watch except ''Family Guy'' on FOX or BBC THREE 
And ''American Dad'' on the same channels........
Also i Watch....... You UK'ers will know what i meen.....
''Celebrity Juice''
And
''Big Brother''
And
''Xfactor'' 
And the new 
''Idiot abroad'' is starting ok sky one with ricky gervais....
Thinking about it i watch alot of TV


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tyler0912 said:


> Ill' jump on here im sick of reading all the posts and giggling to myself...
> There is nothing on TV i watch except ''Family Guy'' on FOX or BBC THREE
> And ''American Dad'' on the same channels........
> Also i Watch....... You UK'ers will know what i meen.....
> ''Celebrity Juice''
> And
> ''Big Brother''
> And
> ''Xfactor''
> And the new
> ''Idiot abroad'' is starting ok sky one with ricky gervais....
> Thinking about it i watch alot of TV


I watched a season of "Idiot Abroad", I love Ricky Gervais! 
Sorry Anthony, no testosterone here.


----------



## tyler0912

CtTortoiseMom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill' jump on here im sick of reading all the posts and giggling to myself...
> There is nothing on TV i watch except ''Family Guy'' on FOX or BBC THREE
> And ''American Dad'' on the same channels........
> Also i Watch....... You UK'ers will know what i meen.....
> ''Celebrity Juice''
> And
> ''Big Brother''
> And
> ''Xfactor''
> And the new
> ''Idiot abroad'' is starting ok sky one with ricky gervais....
> Thinking about it i watch alot of TV
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a season of "Idiot Abroad", I love Ricky Gervais!
> Sorry Anthony, no testosterone here.
Click to expand...


I agree me and my mum are getting excited we bought series 1 and watched all 8 episodes one after the other non stop for 8hours!


----------



## HipsterTorts

tyler0912 said:


> Ill' jump on here im sick of reading all the posts and giggling to myself...
> There is nothing on TV i watch except ''Family Guy'' on FOX or BBC THREE
> And ''American Dad'' on the same channels........
> Also i Watch....... You UK'ers will know what i meen.....
> ''Celebrity Juice''
> And
> ''Big Brother''
> And
> ''Xfactor''
> And the new
> ''Idiot abroad'' is starting ok sky one with ricky gervais....
> Thinking about it i watch alot of TV



We have Big Brother in the states But it just ended...
And the US xfactor starts in 2 days >_< I'm so excited! I went to a filming of it and saw Cheryl Cole <3 I love her haha. Too bad they cut her from the show, I was really excited that she was on it.


----------



## AnthonyC

Darn Erin! Where's Rob anyway?? 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill' jump on here im sick of reading all the posts and giggling to myself...
> There is nothing on TV i watch except ''Family Guy'' on FOX or BBC THREE
> And ''American Dad'' on the same channels........
> Also i Watch....... You UK'ers will know what i meen.....
> ''Celebrity Juice''
> And
> ''Big Brother''
> And
> ''Xfactor''
> And the new
> ''Idiot abroad'' is starting ok sky one with ricky gervais....
> Thinking about it i watch alot of TV
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a season of "Idiot Abroad", I love Ricky Gervais!
> Sorry Anthony, no testosterone here.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Rob is working.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm sure that this has been covered already, but how is Sid?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> I'm sure that this has been covered already, but how is Sid?



Sid is great! His bump is all gone and he is back to his curious, sweet self. It was warm enough for him to go outside and graze all day today so he is happy! Thank's for asking.


----------



## AnthonyC

Great! So happy to hear that!! I can always use some good news!!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that this has been covered already, but how is Sid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sid is great! His bump is all gone and he is back to his curious, sweet self. It was warm enough for him to go outside and graze all day today so he is happy! Thank's for asking.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Do you plan your trip to the stores based on when your tortoises need food or something?


----------



## AnthonyC

I don't plan trips based on when they eat but, I have planned trips around when I can take them outside in the sun. It's only warm here in the afternoons so I rush home from work and take them outside... everything else has to wait!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Do you plan your trip to the stores based on when your tortoises need food or something?



The only reason I go to the store is for tortoise food. Of course, while I'm there I have to buy myself a couple boxes of frozen Edward's Key Lime Pie!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan your trip to the stores based on when your tortoises need food or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I go to the store is for tortoise food. Of course, while I'm there I have to buy myself a couple boxes of frozen Edward's Key Lime Pie!
Click to expand...


 So funny today was a trip to the store day because I wanted some more variety of goodies for the tortoises. I only go, when they need something trying to save on gas. The closest store is like 15 miles away, but the better variety and prices store is a bit further at around 65 miles. 

Any how, I was getting some frozen things for my daughter to eat, while she is here this week. I was craving something and I stopped and looked at one of my favorite treats, but was a good kid and didn't get any. The treat? Edward's Key Lime Pie!    I love those pies.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I go to the store a couple times a week and pick up the freshest tort food I can find. In these last week's before we all go into hibernation, I will drop anything and rush home to get every tort and child outside to soak up some natural ray's. I was leaving everyone outside on nice day's while I take the kid's to their afterschool activities but now it is too cold for even that. Sid is the only one left out because he has a heat mat and CHE in his house but I suspect this is his last week out. Poor guy I feel so bad.


----------



## AnthonyC

Keep your head up Erin! Weatherman says we're going to see a rise in temps starting Sunday. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I go to the store a couple times a week and pick up the freshest tort food I can find. In these last week's before we all go into hibernation, I will drop anything and rush home to get every tort and child outside to soak up some natural ray's. I was leaving everyone outside on nice day's while I take the kid's to their afterschool activities but now it is too cold for even that. Sid is the only one left out because he has a heat mat and CHE in his house but I suspect this is his last week out. Poor guy I feel so bad.


----------



## Turtle Guru

Man I wish it's gonna rain here for another rain o'well. Thank the LORD is the Best


----------



## AnthonyC

Well Christian look @ it this way.... it could be snowing! YIKES!


----------



## Turtle Guru

I love the snow.  the only thing I don't like is that my box turtle will be hibernating


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh man you are a warrior! I like snow through the Holiday Season but on January 2nd... I start getting crazy cabin fever! 



Turtle Guru said:


> I love the snow.  the only thing I don't like is that my box turtle will be hibernating


----------



## TurtleTortoise

apperantly I worship the computer. I better get off it!


----------



## Jacqui

Turtle Guru said:


> I love the snow.  the only thing I don't like is that my box turtle will be hibernating



You need to get a snow loving tortoise.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui is that a real tortoise in the snow?! 

Would they not get too cold?


----------



## AnthonyC

Wow that is a cool pic! What kind is that??


----------



## Turtle Guru

Lol that's a cool picture


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm guessing that Galapagos Tortoises are the largest of all tortoises, but which tortoise is the smallest?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

AnthonyC said:


> I'm guessing that Galapagos Tortoises are the largest of all tortoises, but which tortoise is the smallest?



The miniature tortoise  HAHA!

Good question, I wouldn't have a clue.
The smallest tortoise i've ever seen is the horsefields or russian tortoise.

After lots of googling this is what i've found is apparently the smallest tortoise in the world.
and I WANT ONE. They are the cutest things ever.

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/guests/tortoisecare/species.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleinmann's_tortoise


----------



## AnthonyC

He sure is a little guy! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

No problem Anthony.

Someone might know of one smaller but your question intrigued me to go do some searching


----------



## Turtle Guru

Im in school right now bored so I got on to talk


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not sure, but I think the world's smallest tortoise is the speckled padloper. Its extremely endangered.



Jacqui said:


> The treat? Edward's Key Lime Pie!    I love those pies.



Great minds think alike!! In my store they only sell a box that contains two slices. Its not nearly enough. I could probably eat a whole pie. Their lemon mirangue is not bad either.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treat? Edward's Key Lime Pie!    I love those pies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike!! In my store they only sell a box that contains two slices. Its not nearly enough. I could probably eat a whole pie. Their lemon mirangue is not bad either.
Click to expand...

I never quite get to the trying the lemon, too busy eating the Lime.  Our local WalMart stocks them. I watch for when they go on sale at $5 and get one. 




AnthonyC said:


> Wow that is a cool pic! What kind is that??


It's a statue.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

HAHA Jacqui.
I was blooming hoping was a statue!! 

Wha the hell is a Key Lime Pie?!


----------



## HipsterTorts

stephiiberrybean said:


> HAHA Jacqui.
> I was blooming hoping was a statue!!
> 
> Wha the hell is a Key Lime Pie?!



The most delicious pie ever


----------



## dmmj

HipsterTorts said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA Jacqui.
> I was blooming hoping was a statue!!
> 
> Wha the hell is a Key Lime Pie?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most delicious pie ever
Click to expand...

I have to disagree, geran chocolate cake is the best pie ever , though I do like key lime also.


----------



## Turtle Guru

dmmj said:


> I have to disagree, geran chocolate cake is the best pie ever , though I do like key lime also.



I disagree pumpkin pie is the best of all, I have that for a birthday cake instead of a regular cake


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Now i've heard of pumpkin pie... but bleurgh... no thank you.

what is in these pies you speak ok?


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey you can't "bleurgh" pumpkin pie!!! Don't you guys eat something called "blood pie" over there?... double bleurgh!!!... oh and don't forget the "turkey twizzlers"... 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Now i've heard of pumpkin pie... but bleurgh... no thank you.
> 
> what is in these pies you speak ok?


----------



## tyler0912

BLEUGH TO ALL OF THEM PIES! 

APPLE PIE HMH....


----------



## jaizei

Those pies are all nice but nothing beats Peanut Butter pie.


----------



## AnthonyC

I've never had that but it sure sounds amazing! 



jaizei said:


> Those pies are all nice but nothing beats Peanut Butter pie.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Never heard of blood pie.
Blood oranges but they are bleurgh!
And turkey twizzlers are the food of gods! You'd be saying the same if you ate one!


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha! Bleurgh... I love it!  Are turkey twizzlers basically turkey sausage?



stephiiberrybean said:


> Never heard of blood pie.
> Blood oranges but they are bleurgh!
> And turkey twizzlers are the food of gods! You'd be saying the same if you ate one!


----------



## Yvonne G

http://www.edwardsdesserts.com/

Watch it for a few seconds and the key lime pie will cycle through.


----------



## AnthonyC

Mmmmm... Now I WANT pie!


----------



## dmmj

Blood pie,isn't that a klingon dish?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Pie. This thread should be changed to "random chat" instead. What us the record for most pages in a thread? I think we can break it if we haven't already.

I'm not a big fan of pie.


----------



## Newbie5564

I am not big on pie but pumpkin rolls are scrumdidlydumpsios


----------



## dmarcus

All the pie talk make me want a sweet potato pie...


----------



## Skyler Nell

I thought blood pie was in England? maybe just in the movies lol.
Like blood sausages? yuckie
I really like pumpkin pie as well 
my favorite dessert is chocolate turtle ice cream 
no actual turtles harmed in the making! ha


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Blueberry pie is my fave!!! But that peanut butter pie sounds great!


----------



## dmarcus

I have eaten a bean pie before, it was surprisingly good...


----------



## Turtle Guru

thats sounds good and i pretty sure i have had it before lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

lemon meringue the best ever. I got one from Sheri's and ate the whole thing in 2 hours and I only weigh 125 pounds...Man it was good...


----------



## Turtle Guru

lol i heard that, i wished i could do that but i wrestle so i have to watch my weight lol  I really like it though Thank the LORD.


----------



## AnthonyC

Speaking of pie... I was at the store the other day and I was shocked @ the price of Hostess Fruit Pies! $1.99!


----------



## HipsterTorts

I totally forgot about pecan pie.
I take back key lime being the most delicious.
Pecan pie is the best.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Speaking of pie... I was at the store the other day and I was shocked @ the price of Hostess Fruit Pies! $1.99!



Those little tiny pies? Wow, I remember paying $1 for 4.

Myself, as a rule am not a big pie fan. There are a few exceptions and that Key Lime is always wonderful. I do like the Sweet Potato a bit over most pumpkin pies.

My Great Aunts made the most fabulous chocolate pies ever. Some where I have their recipe, but it has things like "Murray cups", which is about 3/4 of a old coffee cup. Or the chocolate is by the price it use to be, like 35-40 years ago. Think that might have changed since then.


----------



## Edna

I love making (and eating) rhubarb/blueberry pies. I used to make them for the 4H food booth at the county fair, and now I just make them for us. Great for breakfast with a cup of coffee!!
My grandpa always used to say he only like 2 kinds of pie: hot and cold


----------



## dmmj

What is rhubarb? Is it something country folks grow just to confuse city people?


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> I love making (and eating) rhubarb/blueberry pies. I used to make them for the 4H food booth at the county fair, and now I just make them for us. Great for breakfast with a cup of coffee!!
> My grandpa always used to say he only like 2 kinds of pie: hot and cold



Never had that, but love rhubarb cream pies! Strawberry/rhubard is good too. I guess next year I need to actually harvest some stalks and freeze them for times like this when somebody makes me start thinking how good those pies can be.  





dmmj said:


> What is rhubarb? Is it something country folks grow just to confuse city people?


Does it work?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Anthony one day when I find Turkey Twizzlers I shall post you some  

All this talk of pie makes me want chicken pie  haha!


----------



## AnthonyC

I told my 7th graders what Turkey Twizzlers were yesterday & they didn't believe me. They insist that it is turkey flavored licorice! Silly 7th graders!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Anthony one day when I find Turkey Twizzlers I shall post you some
> 
> All this talk of pie makes me want chicken pie  haha!


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love making (and eating) rhubarb/blueberry pies. I used to make them for the 4H food booth at the county fair, and now I just make them for us. Great for breakfast with a cup of coffee!!
> My grandpa always used to say he only like 2 kinds of pie: hot and cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had that, but love rhubarb cream pies! Strawberry/rhubard is good too. I guess next year I need to actually harvest some stalks and freeze them for times like this when somebody makes me start thinking how good those pies can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is rhubarb? Is it something country folks grow just to confuse city people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it work?
Click to expand...




Confusing city people is just way too easy, David.


----------



## Turtle Guru

Ughhh city people lol


----------



## stephiiberrybean

AnthonyC said:


> I told my 7th graders what Turkey Twizzlers were yesterday & they didn't believe me. They insist that it is turkey flavored licorice! Silly 7th graders!!



Haha! That's funny!
I can assure them it's not liquorice! I hate liquorice!


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter just called me on the phone. She was getting ready to go to work yesterday, but went outside to feed her animals. She has two in-the-ground ponds, just small black plastic things, with water plants and koi. She said the plants are all messed up and some of the fish were out on the ground dead and in pieces. Then this a.m. when she went outside, she saw two big raccoons at the pond area. My daughter lives about a quarter mile north of me. We're out in the country. I've occasionally seen dead raccoons on the street that runs by my house, but I've never seen a live one. This is VERY scary to me. I can lock up my tortoises, but I have no way of making sure my box turtles are protected. 

Guess I'll have to go online and buy some wild animal urine.


----------



## AnthonyC

Ugh! That stinks! There's nothing like lying awake all night worry about something! Okay this may sound kinda gross... well actually no more gross than urine but... My mother always keeps a HUGE garden, and she's always been plagued by deer and woodchucks that come in and help themselves to the fruit of her labor. Someone told her that if you put human hair around the edges of the garden it will keep out the critters b/c of the human odor. Lucky her, my dad's a barber so he bagged up some hair (bleh!) and she tried it... PRESTO NO MORE PESTS! Maybe it will work for you as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've heard that before too. Also dog hair. I ordered "Critter Repellant" to the tune of $15 a bottle. Its supposed to be pelleted coyote urine. Hopefully it comes before the raccoons do.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Pelleted urine.... Have fun with that!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow Yvonne, that is scary! We have a fox problem where I live. They live in our wood line and they are fearless. If your product work's I'll try it out too.

So I survived the extraction of my wisdom tooth with just novacaine!! I don't recommend it. But, it's over now and even though I look like a squirrel getting ready for winter I am so relieved it's over!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ouch! I hate going to the dentist!

The GOOGLE home page is celebrating Jim Hensen's 75th birthday and its pretty darned cute.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Ugh! That stinks! There's nothing like lying awake all night worry about something! Okay this may sound kinda gross... well actually no more gross than urine but... My mother always keeps a HUGE garden, and she's always been plagued by deer and woodchucks that come in and help themselves to the fruit of her labor. Someone told her that if you put human hair around the edges of the garden it will keep out the critters b/c of the human odor. Lucky her, my dad's a barber so he bagged up some hair (bleh!) and she tried it... PRESTO NO MORE PESTS! Maybe it will work for you as well.



When we had the racoons going for our poultry, I tried the hair... it didn't even make my coons pause for a moment. Used dog and my own urinre, too , didn't bother the coons. Next time I might consider using the coyote or mountain lion.





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow Yvonne, that is scary! We have a fox problem where I live. They live in our wood line and they are fearless. If your product work's I'll try it out too.
> 
> So I survived the extraction of my wisdom tooth with just novacaine!! I don't recommend it. But, it's over now and even though I look like a squirrel getting ready for winter I am so relieved it's over!!



Ouch, hope your swelling is going down by now.

We have foxes within a block of us, but they never bother us. I always think it's because of our mighty mouth outside, alias a coonhound.


----------



## AnthonyC

When we had the racoons going for our poultry, I tried the hair... it didn't even make my coons pause for a moment. Used dog and my own urinre, too Tongue, didn't bother the coons. Next time I might consider using the coyote or mountain lion.--Next time consider a shot gun!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> .--Next time consider a shot gun!



First, I don't believe in shooting guns in towns where folks live, even if it is only a village of 84 people.  Second, I don't want to kill them, just get them to learn I am not giving them free food.


----------



## Edna

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So I survived the extraction of my wisdom tooth with just novacaine!! I don't recommend it. But, it's over now and even though I look like a squirrel getting ready for winter I am so relieved it's over!!



Will it be OK for us to tell our wisdom tooth horror stories now???



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow Yvonne, that is scary! We have a fox problem where I live. They live in our wood line and they are fearless. If your product work's I'll try it out too.



I lived for 10 years with foxes living just across the road from us and had very little trouble with them. Each day they crossed the highway and our place to get from their home pasture to a large swampy area. I kept chickens and was very relaxed at first about letting the hens put themselves to bed at night and get themselves up in the morning. I thought maybe I was short a barred hen, then a red hen, and finally I found an actual gut pile. That was definite fox evidence, but I figured it was just a message from the foxes to shut the hens in at night. I started doing that and never had any further trouble from them. It used to crack me up when someone would approach me at school with the bad news: "Do you know that you have a den of foxes.....?" We'd see them a lot, running through our pasture or along the fence line. They were pretty successful at staying out of sight of our dogs, but didn't notice us if we were in the pasture on horseback. I wouldn't have called them fearless so much as oblivious to anything they didn't already know was a threat.

For David, because I don't want him to be confused
Fox: Small reddish fluffy canine-type with black tip on tail.
Hen: Fluffy feathered critter that lays eggs, clucks, and scratches the ground.
Pasture: Grassy area enclosed by fence.
Gut Pile: What foxes leave behind after visiting the chicken house.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I'd love to hear wisdom tooth horror stories. When I was in the waiting room there was an elderly lady sitting next to me. I was ridiculously nervous and she and I were the only ones alone so I started talking to her and found out that she was there to have her last four top teeth extracted because she had cancer in her nasal cavity that spread to her mouth. She was just having novacaine like me because she also had some heart issue that made it dangerous to get sedated. Sheesh, that quickly put things in perspective for me and made me feel like a big baby!


----------



## Edna

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I'd love to hear wisdom tooth horror stories. When I was in the waiting room there was an elderly lady sitting next to me. I was ridiculously nervous and she and I were the only ones alone so I started talking to her and found out that she was there to have her last four top teeth extracted because she had cancer in her nasal cavity that spread to her mouth. She was just having novacaine like me because she also had some heart issue that made it dangerous to get sedated. Sheesh, that quickly put things in perspective for me and made me feel like a big baby!


OK, I'll go first. When I was 24, I started feeling just a little twinge of pain at the back of my jaw and knew it was a wisdom tooth coming in. I made a dentist appt and the dentist said it needed to come out so I made another appointment for the following Monday. When I left work for my 1:00 appt I told them I'd be back later, and they laughed at me and said, "We'll see." WELL. They used gas and novacaine and worked on that tooth for an hour because it was impacted. I had to call for a ride home, didn't make it back to work until the following Monday, and couldn't keep anything down for a whole week. I was so sick!! I think I just couldn't process the gas or something. Anyway, when I went back a year later to get the other 3 teeth removed, I was delighted when the whole proceedure took only 15 minutes, no gas, and then they handed me a check for $120 when I was ready to leave because my insurance had covered the original extraction. Yay!!


----------



## Jacqui

I am keeping my wisdom teeth.... without them I wouldn't be so wise.


----------



## Yvonne G

Edna said:


> For David, because I don't want him to be confused
> Fox: Small reddish fluffy canine-type with black tip on tail.
> Hen: Fluffy feathered critter that lays eggs, clucks, and scratches the ground.
> Pasture: Grassy area enclosed by fence.
> Gut Pile: What foxes leave behind after visiting the chicken house.



I didn't know David was from Rio Linda.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> For David, because I don't want him to be confused
> Fox: Small reddish fluffy canine-type with black tip on tail.
> Hen: Fluffy feathered critter that lays eggs, clucks, and scratches the ground.
> Pasture: Grassy area enclosed by fence.
> Gut Pile: What foxes leave behind after visiting the chicken house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know David was from Rio Linda.
Click to expand...

Okay ya lost me on this one.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I hate to admit it, but I listen to Rush Limbaugh. There's a small town in Northern California named Rio Linda. Small town. Whenever he says something and wants to lighten it up a bit he'll say, for instance, "Refrigerator...that's "ice box" for those of you in Rio Linda." That was just an example. He uses it for anything any subject. If any of our members listen to Rush, I'm sure they understood what I was referring to. Just an off-handed joke.




Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> For David, because I don't want him to be confused
> Fox: Small reddish fluffy canine-type with black tip on tail.
> Hen: Fluffy feathered critter that lays eggs, clucks, and scratches the ground.
> Pasture: Grassy area enclosed by fence.
> Gut Pile: What foxes leave behind after visiting the chicken house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know David was from Rio Linda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay ya lost me on this one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Okay thanks for explaining. Plus gosh don'tcha all call them ice boxes? 

In all honesty, I do call them ice boxes. Nobody else around me does and we can't figure out where I picked it up from, but for me they are ice boxes. My kids use to tease me to no end about that.


----------



## dmmj

Ice boxes refer to boxes that were filled with ice before refrigerators were invented.

I still got my wisdom teeth, still don't see any difference in wisdom levels. And I think the urine only works if the animal is scared of the said species urine. You need a big mean nasty animal that strikes fear into everything it meets, so therefore I offer to come by and use my patented "david urine" to scare everything away.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Ice boxes refer to boxes that were filled with ice before refrigerators were invented.



Yeppers.


----------



## Kristina

I was born without wisdom teeth (no sockets for them even, also missing a molar.)

Is that what my problem is?


----------



## Jacqui

Kristina said:


> I was born without wisdom teeth (no sockets for them even, also missing a molar.)
> 
> Is that what my problem is?



It's as good of an excuse for you as anything.


----------



## Kristina

Jacqui, I'm not quite sure how to take that, lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Kristina said:


> Jacqui, I'm not quite sure how to take that, lol.



 ummm yeah, that was how I meant it.


----------



## Kristina

Oh, okay, gotcha


----------



## AnthonyC

Happy Sunday! I know that it signifies the end of the weekend but there's something comforting about a Sunday morning!


----------



## Edna

AnthonyC said:


> Happy Sunday! I know that it signifies the end of the weekend but there's something comforting about a Sunday morning!



+1!! Coffee and quiet on a Sunday morning, nothing better!


----------



## Turtle Guru

Edna said:


> +1!! Coffee and quiet on a Sunday morning, nothing better!



I heard that besides Church


----------



## Jacqui

I thought Sunday morning was only meant for sleeping in til noon?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sunday is bath & mazuri day for all the torts but Rob is out of town and I have a head-face ache thing going on so I am stalling. The Mazuri part is no prob but wrestling Sid in and out of his soak is no fun on a normal day!!!


----------



## Kristina

Jacqui said:


> I thought Sunday morning was only meant for sleeping in til noon?



Oh, now wouldn't THAT be freaking nice. I closed the business down on Friday, opened Saturday, worked 13 hours, closed, and then opened again this morning. I am just now on my home.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kristina said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Sunday morning was only meant for sleeping in til noon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now wouldn't THAT be freaking nice. I closed the business down on Friday, opened Saturday, worked 13 hours, closed, and then opened again this morning. I am just now on my home.
Click to expand...


Okay, that is enough motivation to get me off the couch and bathe & weigh my tort's!!


----------



## Kristina

LOL, I gotta do that when I get home!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

For me Sunday means NASCAR and the Sunday paper. I am lazing about and putting off starting to feed my chelonia who don't eat every day. Feeding the box turtles means chopping up strawberries melons and berries and doing that one handed is hard so I am just having a hard time getting off the couch and getting started. We have the first storm of the season and it's cold, I just looked out because we have pretty good wind storm going on, and I see Bob in the basking position in the cold windy rain. Haha, do you think he is pretending there is sun?


----------



## Jacqui

I bet he can do a darn good job of pretending he can feel those warming rays on his shell.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Okay, this is my reward. Chewy has eaten, been soaked and weighed in at 151 grams. Sid was just hosed and I cleaned his face with a baby tooth brush. He has been burrowing and he comes out looking like a dirt monster!! Leia has been fed and is soaking now, she loves her soaks so I let her stay in awhile. The baby is napping and the other two kids are at the next door neighbors clam bake. Life is good!!


----------



## Jacqui

A clam bake? for real? It's one of those things I have read about and hope to someday actually be a part of, but never knew anybody who actually did them.


----------



## dmmj

I so want to do a clam bake, I know how just don't have the time or invite enough people to do one. 



maggie3fan said:


> For me Sunday means NASCAR and the Sunday paper. I am lazing about and putting off starting to feed my chelonia who don't eat every day. Feeding the box turtles means chopping up strawberries melons and berries and doing that one handed is hard so I am just having a hard time getting off the couch and getting started. We have the first storm of the season and it's cold, I just looked out because we have pretty good wind storm going on, and I see Bob in the basking position in the cold windy rain. Haha, do you think he is pretending there is sun?


Why are you doing things one handed?


----------



## Turtle Guru

dmmj said:


> I so want to do a clam bake, I know how just don't have the time or invite enough people to do one.
> 
> 
> Why are you doing things one handed?





Well invite me lol because we here in the country have cook outs not clam bakes lol. Also what do you really do at one. Please don't make fun of me We don't have them where I live and you don't really ever here of one lol.

Thank the LORD


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie is one-handed because a few years ago she had an accident and lost the use of her right hand. Besides not very useful, the hand and arm are quite painful. I've tried to convince her to become left-handed, but she's an old broad and says she can't learn new tricks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Turtle Guru said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so want to do a clam bake, I know how just don't have the time or invite enough people to do one.
> 
> 
> Why are you doing things one handed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well invite me lol because we here in the country have cook outs not clam bakes lol. Also what do you really do at one. Please don't make fun of me We don't have them where I live and you don't really ever here of one lol.
> 
> Thank the LORD
Click to expand...



A clam bake is just a big cook out with a lot of great food and great people. Oh yeah and clams. I would have one and invite everyone on TFO if I could


----------



## Turtle Guru

CtTortoiseMom said:


> A clam bake is just a big cook out with a lot of great food and great people. Oh yeah and clams. I would have one and invite everyone on TFO if I could



Well thank you for the info, and also if I could I would invite you all too. 

Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> I so want to do a clam bake, I know how just don't have the time or invite enough people to do one.
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me Sunday means NASCAR and the Sunday paper. I am lazing about and putting off starting to feed my chelonia who don't eat every day. Feeding the box turtles means chopping up strawberries melons and berries and doing that one handed is hard so I am just having a hard time getting off the couch and getting started. We have the first storm of the season and it's cold, I just looked out because we have pretty good wind storm going on, and I see Bob in the basking position in the cold windy rain. Haha, do you think he is pretending there is sun?
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you doing things one handed?
Click to expand...




I was a long distance truck driver and I fell backwards out of the cab of my truck and the doctor repaired my wrist wrong, I also walked around for 9 months with a broken neck and a skull fracture before it was diagnosed. So now I have lost the use of my right arm and hand and have severe pain in hand and arm and I have terrible migraines from the broken neck and severe short term memory loss from the skull fracture. I live on pain medication and most of the time I can't function. I won a Workman's Compensation case, but I lost my career and it was something I was really good at. I pulled a 53'trailer coast to coast and won backing up contests in truck stops against other drivers...it was fun and I miss it.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

maggie3fan said:


> I was a long distance truck driver and I fell backwards out of the cab of my truck and the doctor repaired my wrist wrong, I also walked around for 9 months with a broken neck and a skull fracture before it was diagnosed. So now I have lost the use of my right arm and hand and have severe pain in hand and arm and I have terrible migraines from the broken neck and severe short term memory loss from the skull fracture. I live on pain medication and most of the time I can't function. I won a Workman's Compensation case, but I lost my career and it was something I was really good at. I pulled a 53'trailer coast to coast and won backing up contests in truck stops against other drivers...it was fun and I miss it.



How long ago was that? That would be terrable...


----------



## Turtle Guru

Wow thats awful, and man I thought a dislocated bone during wrestling season was bad


----------



## dmmj

Turtle Guru said:


> Wow thats awful, and man I thought a dislocated bone during wrestling season was bad


Did you wrestle in HS or college? I was a heavyweight wrestler in my HS.


----------



## Turtle Guru

I wrestle light medium weight for HS 138-145, it was one of the saddest things I have dealed with in my life. Thank the LORD I'm very good because of the LORD. I was ranked in the top eight of my state and going to states and place in the top six. But then snap the tournament before i dislocated my elbow. The worst thing was that I was destroying the kid in the match. 12-0 in the first period lol. But then we got mixed up i posted with my left arm. I sat up looked at my coaches and said I broke my arm calmly lol. But when I found out that I couldnt wrestle anymore I cried because of that. But my buddy that was a senior got to wrestle in my spot. He was my back up. He went in my placement he did fine i was proud before that I was 21-6 (4 of my losses where seniors by 2 points) but Thank the LORD I should place in the top four the next two years.

Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Christian:

Do you mean that you can't wrestle anymore? Or that you've recovered and you're going to be able to wrestle?

I guess that's a pretty popular sport. I've never really gotten into it. 

I'm proud to be able to say, "I know someone who will probably place in the top 4". Good luck with that!!


----------



## Turtle Guru

No I can wrestle,and thank you for your nice words I appreciate that a lot


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Christian's story reminds me of my daughter. 
She played soccer since she was five and loved it. She wanted to play it all year round so we put her on a winter indoor team. She was so good and so happy that when she was recruited to play for a premiere league when she was 9 we just celebrated and went with it. In the second practice of her spring season when she was 10 she was running the ball down the field and collapsed in screaming heap onto the ground. My husband got to her and carried her off of the field. We had no idea what was wrong and we had never seen her in so much pain before. It turned out that she suffered a complete tear in her ACL in her right knee. We had it surgically repaired and were told that unless we want her to have more surgery she should never play a pivoting sport again. It was a brutal blow to the whole family. 
She is 12 now and has found many other things that she likes and it ended up being kind of a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Jacqui

Reminds me a bit of Dee's daughter. She was almost to being in the Olympic soccer squad, when she injured herself during an exhibition game.  I can't think of her user name in here something that starts with a "j". She is from NJ and is one of the original members. Her daughter is better now, but as I recall she too will not see that potential reached.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Reminds me a bit of Dee's daughter. She was almost to being in the Olympic soccer squad, when she injured herself during an exhibition game.  I can't think of her user name in here something that starts with a "j". She is from NJ and is one of the original members. Her daughter is better now, but as I recall she too will not see that potential reached.



jlyoncc1?


----------



## dmmj

Speaking of Olympics in my CTTC chapter we have an older man whose daughter is an Olympic archery type person (I don't know the technical term)


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me a bit of Dee's daughter. She was almost to being in the Olympic soccer squad, when she injured herself during an exhibition game.  I can't think of her user name in here something that starts with a "j". She is from NJ and is one of the original members. Her daughter is better now, but as I recall she too will not see that potential reached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlyoncc1?
Click to expand...


Yes!!! She is just the sweetest most welcoming person in real life. Do you know her?


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! Another northeast cold spell a'comin! Highs only in the mid to upper 50's starting Friday! Get those torts out for some last minute sunshine while you can!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Argh! Another northeast cold spell a'comin! Highs only in the mid to upper 50's starting Friday! Get those torts out for some last minute sunshine while you can!



This in and out game, is what I dislike the most about this time of year.


----------



## Edna

We are having the nicest fall intro ever! It has been so mild, with a couple of light frosts at lower elevations (like at street level but not above the retaining wall LOL). I have new grass sprouting and flowers are blooming because they got transplanted at an odd time and are a little confused. When I step outside with the dogs in the pre-dawn hours, there is a difference in the sound of the leaves on the silver poplars in the neighborhood, otherwise no hint of the cold times to come. I love this time of year!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Wow Edna! Are you related to Henry David Thoreau or Walt Whitman b/c that was so beautifully descriptive! I felt like I was right there with you!! 



Edna said:


> We are having the nicest fall intro ever! It has been so mild, with a couple of light frosts at lower elevations (like at street level but not above the retaining wall LOL). I have new grass sprouting and flowers are blooming because they got transplanted at an odd time and are a little confused. When I step outside with the dogs in the pre-dawn hours, there is a difference in the sound of the leaves on the silver poplars in the neighborhood, otherwise no hint of the cold times to come. I love this time of year!!!


----------



## Edna

AnthonyC said:


> Wow Edna! Are you related to Henry David Thoreau or Walt Whitman b/c that was so beautifully descriptive! I felt like I was right there with you!!



Thanks for your kind words, Anthony. I'm no relation to anyone amazing. I'm just the 1st grade teacher who would like to have all communication from the school administration limited to haiku. Tweets might be OK for those who can't manage the syllables


----------



## AnthonyC

I teach 7/8th grade ELA and everyone thinks my job is hard, but I think 1st grade teachers are the real warriors!!... I've never had a student come up to me and say, "I just had an accident in my pants."... Hopefully it'll stay that way... you can't see it but my fingers are crossed! 



Edna said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Edna! Are you related to Henry David Thoreau or Walt Whitman b/c that was so beautifully descriptive! I felt like I was right there with you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, Anthony. I'm no relation to anyone amazing. I'm just the 1st grade teacher who would like to have all communication from the school administration limited to haiku. Tweets might be OK for those who can't manage the syllables
Click to expand...


----------



## dmmj

AnthonyC said:


> "I just had an accident in my pants."



Welcome to my world


----------



## AnthonyC

HAHAHA--C'MON MAN!



dmmj said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I just had an accident in my pants."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to my world
Click to expand...


----------



## Edna

AnthonyC said:


> I teach 7/8th grade ELA and everyone thinks my job is hard, but I think 1st grade teachers are the real warriors!!... I've never had a student come up to me and say, "I just had an accident in my pants."... Hopefully it'll stay that way... you can't see it but my fingers are crossed!



Accidents of that nature are infrequent and whenever one happens I have to re-evaluate my classroom management. Paper cuts and other boo-boos are daily, bloody noses and sick tummies frequent. None of these things bother me at all. The one thing that frightens me is athsma attacks. Sometimes kids get way behind on oxygen and can't even tell me that that's what the problem is, so I have to ask questions and figure it out. What if I didn't know what that feels like and couldn't figure it out? Easier to see, but just as scary, is the kid who goes outside to play and comes back in wheezing. Nebulizers and inhalers are great!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

[/quote]


Accidents of that nature are infrequent and whenever one happens I have to re-evaluate my classroom management. Paper cuts and other boo-boos are daily, bloody noses and sick tummies frequent. None of these things bother me at all. The one thing that frightens me is athsma attacks. Sometimes kids get way behind on oxygen and can't even tell me that that's what the problem is, so I have to ask questions and figure it out. What if I didn't know what that feels like and couldn't figure it out? Easier to see, but just as scary, is the kid who goes outside to play and comes back in wheezing. Nebulizers and inhalers are great!! 
[/quote]

The asthma issue is a scary one. I have dealt with this in my house for years. One of the best purchases we ever made is when we bought our pulse oximeter. You can buy it in a child's size and just slip it on their index finger and immediately see the child's BP & oxygen saturation levels. It helps me to know which measures need to be taken in fighting an astma attack or if just the controller inhaler is needed. It might make you feel more comfortable to have one in your classroom. When my daughter was in first grade she didn't know she could not breathe she would say she was tired, dizzy or had a headache. Sometimes we would be lucky enough to notice her lips were blue but not often. That is a scary age to have asthma!!!! Good luck and god bless you!!


----------



## Edna

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The asthma issue is a scary one. I have dealt with this in my house for years. One of the best purchases we ever made is when we bought our pulse oximeter. You can buy it in a child's size and just slip it on their index finger and immediately see the child's BP & oxygen saturation levels. It helps me to know which measures need to be taken in fighting an astma attack or if just the controller inhaler is needed. It might make you feel more comfortable to have one in your classroom. When my daughter was in first grade she didn't know she could not breathe she would say she was tired, dizzy or had a headache. Sometimes we would be lucky enough to notice her lips were blue but not often. That is a scary age to have asthma!!!! Good luck and god bless you!!



Do you have the $29 pulse oximeter or a more expensive one? If the school nurse says it's OK to use one in my room, I wouldn't mind getting one. I had a little guy last year who would get this look on his face like he was just focused on something else (focused on breathing) and sometimes it took a while for me to catch on.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have the "clinical guard pulse oximeter for children". I believe it was about $29.


----------



## Jacqui

Have you gotten your pumpkins yet?


----------



## AnthonyC

NO! NO NO NO NO NO! I REFUSE TO LET THIS THREAD DIE!!!!!!


----------



## sulcatababies1402

you guys should move it to tinychat.com/tortoiseforum alot quicker response/chat and it is built just of us


----------



## AnthonyC

Honestly I don't even have a clue what the heck that is.


----------



## sulcatababies1402

AnthonyC said:


> Honestly I don't even have a clue what the heck that is.




step 1: copy tinychat.com/tortoiseforum into your browser bar
step 2: pick a nickname/username
step 3: press GO button and enjoy 

Its just a chat room but it has been set up for TFO members


----------



## AnthonyC

Is it popular b/c I only hang out where the cool kids hang out! Haha! No, seriously will it be me and... well ME in there??



sulcatababies1402 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't even have a clue what the heck that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 1: copy tinychat.com/tortoiseforum into your browser bar
> step 2: pick a nickname/username
> step 3: press GO button and enjoy
> 
> Its just a chat room but it has been set up for TFO members
Click to expand...


----------



## sulcatababies1402

lol im in there right now and its kind of quiet but in the afternoon you get a good group in there...jeff,jacqui,stephanie,dmmj and peter have all been around


----------



## AnthonyC

Ok I'm gonna give it a shot! If it sucks I'm coming after you!! 

Okay I'm in... but it's me & Amber... but I'm feeling kinda awkward b/c I don't have a clue who Amber is!


----------



## sulcatababies1402

AnthonyC said:


> Ok I'm gonna give it a shot! If it sucks I'm coming after you!!



well try it in the afternoon more people then  im going to bed need my sleep for my little one


----------



## Torty Mom

Cherylim and I are chatting in tiny thingie!!! Anyone else???????


----------



## cherylim

Yes, bring in the party! I have another six hours until bedtime - probably more if you all come on and keep me chatting!


----------



## Torty Mom

Who made this tiny chat thing? It's cool!!


----------



## pdrobber

Me! Glad you're enjoying it. Ill be on a little after 5pm today.


----------



## Torty Mom

Well kudos to you my friend!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate to see our pretend chat go away. It surely must have set some sort of record for single threads.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Is it popular b/c I only hang out where the cool kids hang out! Haha! No, seriously will it be me and... well ME in there??



Well that explains why your in here then...lol


----------



## AnthonyC

I love this thread! Please don't go away thread! Don't ever leave me thread!!


----------



## Yvonne G

For some strange reason, I love this thread too.


----------



## AnthonyC

Didn't you create this thread? It's your "little monster" that is why you love it! 



emysemys said:


> For some strange reason, I love this thread too.


----------



## Edna

One of the best things about this thread is it's impossible to be off topic


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I hate to see our pretend chat go away. It surely must have set some sort of record for single threads.



Doesn't have to go away. We can still chat on it too.





Edna said:


> One of the best things about this thread is it's impossible to be off topic



 so true!!


----------



## dmmj

Edna said:


> One of the best things about this thread is it's impossible to be off topic


I'll give it a shot, hamburgers, tacos, shoes, xylophone, buenos nochos, BBQ sauce


----------



## terryo

For some reason I can't post on that tiny thingie...it says I don't have a mac or cam corder...I don't...so does that mean I can't post there? Everyone said HI to me and I couldn't answer...Awwww....


----------



## cherylim

You should just be able to type using the box at the bottom. Hm...come back!


----------



## Jacqui

The box at the bottom right above the notifications button.


----------



## terryo

OK I'll go back and try again...if you see my name and don't hear from me..........nothing's happening.

I give up...now it says that I have to sign into facewbook or twitter. I just can't get on..


----------



## Yvonne G

Terry: When you get to that page, just click "ok" and you'll be on.


----------



## AnthonyC

Good Morning TFO! Beautiful day out... a bit on the cool side. The school's website says it's 44! I'm pretty excited to announce to my class the book that you all chose for them. Have a great day!!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! fall is definitely here...


----------



## Torty Mom

Here also!! It's going to be 83 and not 100F, woot woot!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> Here also!! It's going to be 83 and not 100F, woot woot!!!



High in the 50's here. Oh well. Sid's house outside say's 80 but I doubt he will go outside to graze today. I think I will prepare everyone a tort lasagna today. Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## AnthonyC

"CLEAR!... Okay we have a pulse! Almost lost 'em!"... The Pretend Chat Thread lives! IT'S ALIVE... ALIIIIIIVE!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks for the jump start, Anthony! 

It's supposed to rain here today. I have the roof all torn off my car port. The car port is where I have my winter housing for those tortoises that don't have heated sheds. Its also where my dryer is. Should I be worried if my dryer electrical outlet gets wet? All the tortoise winter houses have plywood lids, so I think the electrical inside will be ok for them.


----------



## Torty Mom

I would cover your dryer, it's not made to get wet. You don't want to take any chances, unless you want a new dryer!  

Do you really think it will rain? We are suppose to get some tomorrow. I need a back up plan for Lou if he is going to be inside for 2 days. May have to take him to work! Kiddos will love it, Lou not so much!


----------



## Yvonne G

How's your neighbor doing, Mary Anne?


----------



## AnthonyC

Good morning! Sorry didn't mean to jump in on your conversation.... I moonlight as an electrician when I have some free time. Your outlet should be okay, I would make sure that your dryer is unplugged (and covered w/a tarp or something like that) and if @ all possible trip the fuse that runs it. Okay... carry on! 



emysemys said:


> Thanks for the jump start, Anthony!
> 
> It's supposed to rain here today. I have the roof all torn off my car port. The car port is where I have my winter housing for those tortoises that don't have heated sheds. Its also where my dryer is. Should I be worried if my dryer electrical outlet gets wet? All the tortoise winter houses have plywood lids, so I think the electrical inside will be ok for them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks, Anthony. Well, I'm off to pick up horse poop, feed and clean tortoises and cover the dryer! See you all around lunch time.


----------



## AnthonyC

HAPPY SCOOPIN'! 



emysemys said:


> Thanks, Anthony. Well, I'm off to pick up horse poop, feed and clean tortoises and cover the dryer! See you all around lunch time.


----------



## AnthonyC

Is it just me or is there something comforting about the fall??


----------



## dmmj

I don't like cool/colder weather


----------



## AnthonyC

What are your day time lows where you are, David?




dmmj said:


> I don't like cool/colder weather


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Is it just me or is there something comforting about the fall??



Yes, I love it! Snugly clothes, hot cocoa and footy pajamas even for me!!


----------



## AnthonyC

The smell of leaves, even the burning ones, in the air! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is there something comforting about the fall??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love it! Snugly clothes, hot cocoa and footy pajamas even for me!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dmmj

AnthonyC said:


> What are your day time lows where you are, David?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like cool/colder weather
Click to expand...


during winter tiime, it get s around 60 I am glad I have tortoises who require heat my computer room is usually nice and toasty, during the winter time.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Yes, it gets so cold in our room in winter (it's above the garage, and farthest away from the corn burner) I am soooo glad I have my pets heat lamps running all day. I went one day without them on (don't ask why) and it was A LOT colder.


----------



## pdrobber

I absolutely love the fall weather and scenery. Crisp cool air, love going running in it, I don't sweat as much and it's not too cold so that I have to bundle up or risk slipping on ice...Apples, pumpkins, toasty warm nights, then CHRISTMAS MUSIC!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am going pumpkin picking tomorrow! I so agree, fall is the best!


----------



## Edna

I love fall!! Winter not so much, but fall is great. I'll miss the green, but dry leaves are nice. Putting the garden to bed for the winter is a favorite fall task. 

I'm just back from Wyoming's fall school improvement conference in Cheyenne. Keynote speakers were Harry & Rosemary Wong, and Barbara Blackburn. A few of the break-out sessions were good, but most of them were just vendors posing as speakers. The Lego robotics booth was my favorite in the vendors' hall. Lots of people from my school went so it was fun to hang out and discuss the speakers. Tomorrow I will find out how my students did the last two day and start implementing at least some of what I learned! Oh, and I am expecting FedEx to stop by tomorrow.......


----------



## Yvonne G

FedEx as an after thought????? You've got to be kidding! That should be your very first thought. What's he bringing?????


----------



## Edna

All will be revealed in time


----------



## pdrobber

exciting!!! spill!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Christmas music!! I LOVE Christmas music...especially the classic singers! Nat King Cole, Johnny Mathis, Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra, Louis Armstrong, Perry Como, Andy Williams, Burl Ives, oh man I could go on & on! My dad used to start playing it in mid-October! Man I miss those days!!! 



pdrobber said:


> I absolutely love the fall weather and scenery. Crisp cool air, love going running in it, I don't sweat as much and it's not too cold so that I have to bundle up or risk slipping on ice...Apples, pumpkins, toasty warm nights, then CHRISTMAS MUSIC!!!


----------



## Torty Mom

Edna said:


> All will be revealed in time



OOOOOOOOO, another secret keeper!!! 





emysemys said:


> How's your neighbor doing, Mary Anne?



Oh Yvonne, it's sooooo sad! She is still in the hospital, I hung out with her for a long time on Sunday. She wouldn't do any of the breathing exercises, she is getting fluid in her lungs now.  They also did a cat scan and there is a dark area in her tummy, nurse didn't really say what it meant. They think Lisa is my sister, so they tell me a little what is going on. I couldn't see her Monday or today, so I will go see her tomorrow. It's just awful and I am really scared.
Thanks for asking, that means alot to me!


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOOOOD MORNINNNNNG TFO! HAPPY HUMP DAY!!! HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL DAY! RISE & SHINE WEST COAST!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wakey, Wakey, egg's and Bakey TFO!!!

Mary Anne, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. It is really hard to see people that are so sick. It is really hard for me to see my friend who is fighting breast cancer. She looked good and then in a week she lost all of her hair, has a port in her chest and is very pale and weak. So I know what you are going through and it is not easy. I keep telling myself that it is much easier for me than her.

Edna!!! Your "reveal" better include pictures!!!! I am excited for you!

Anthony, I love Nat King Cole and Frank Sinatra. But when I think of Christmas music I think of the Trans Siberian Orchestra!!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## pdrobber

You guys are making me want to bake something apple or pumpkin today...

while listening to christmas music.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...its raining here and I love baking (nice and warm in the house while its cold a gloomy outside!)

I was worried about the dryer plug getting wet yesterday, remember? Well, the roof being off exposed an old electrical outlet that I never used and never gave a thought to. During the night the rain caused that circuit to pop and now I have no power in the kitchen! I guess I'll have to wait until it stops raining and hope that outlet dries out so I can turn the breaker back on.


----------



## Isa

This thread is such a good idea! I just saw it. I hope everyone is doing well and that you will all have a nice day


----------



## AnthonyC

"Anthony, I love Nat King Cole and Frank Sinatra. But when I think of Christmas music I think of the Trans Siberian Orchestra!!"

Erin, I love that Christmas song they do... Here's the link!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cP26ndrmtg


----------



## pdrobber

it's so nice to be home at my parents' place for the day and spending time with all the torts (they're still here after living here all summer in the yard) gotta go back into the city tmo for school then work friday-sunday. going to give everyone a nice warm soak and then time to feed them!


----------



## AnthonyC

I hear ya Pete! There's nothing like "going home" for a bit! 



pdrobber said:


> it's so nice to be home at my parents' place for the day and spending time with all the torts (they're still here after living here all summer in the yard) gotta go back into the city tmo for school then work friday-sunday. going to give everyone a nice warm soak and then time to feed them!


----------



## terryo

pdrobber said:


> it's so nice to be home at my parents' place for the day and spending time with all the torts (they're still here after living here all summer in the yard) gotta go back into the city tmo for school then work friday-sunday. going to give everyone a nice warm soak and then time to feed them!



My son was going to Baruch College in Manhattan, but he transferred to Binghamton U. upstate. It would take him almost two hours to get home to Staten Island every day.
I love Fall too...Today I have all my windows open, no more air conditioner..it's just beautiful out.


----------



## pdrobber

oo ok. I go to Hunter. I have a studio apartment not too far from there but yes it would probably take me about 2 hours if I commuted from LI to Manhattan, an hour on the LIRR and close to an hour getting from Penn Station to the school, depending on subway wait time/speed its going.


----------



## Torty Mom

Isa!!!! Howdy my friend!!!  

Thanks Erin, I really appreciate it, I wish I knew about your friend, I could have made her a quilt! Every woman fighting breast cancer should have a quilt!! Maybe I can try to make her a smaller one. Hang in there and yes, I know how you feel too, it totally sucks! 

Looks like we will be getting rain today too. To share with you guys how stupid our weather here is, on Sunday it was 93, yesterday it was 73, today 66 and rain. Seriously, that's why I get sick, that and the germ monsters I work with! 

My torties are soooooooo mad!! Especially Lou he pouted all day and didn't come out of his box!! 

I am going to visit Lisa today and have a bubble tea on my way home!! Yay for Wednesday!!!


----------



## Isa

Torty Mom said:


> Isa!!!! Howdy my friend!!!
> 
> Thanks Erin, I really appreciate it, I wish I knew about your friend, I could have made her a quilt! Every woman fighting breast cancer should have a quilt!! Maybe I can try to make her a smaller one. Hang in there and yes, I know how you feel too, it totally sucks!
> 
> Looks like we will be getting rain today too. To share with you guys how stupid our weather here is, on Sunday it was 93, yesterday it was 73, today 66 and rain. Seriously, that's why I get sick, that and the germ monsters I work with!
> 
> My torties are soooooooo mad!! Especially Lou he pouted all day and didn't come out of his box!!
> 
> I am going to visit Lisa today and have a bubble tea on my way home!! Yay for Wednesday!!!





Hey Mary Anne .

Sorry to hear that your torties are mad! We dont want Lou to not be in a good mood  hehe.

Hope Lisa is feeling a little better today.


----------



## dmmj

anyone else dong the time warp?

Remember if you ever get into trouble blame the mimes they can't talk.


----------



## Jacqui

I know Monday is a holiday, but is it one any of you do anything special for?


----------



## AnthonyC

I usually spend the day correcting papers & writing lesson plans. That way I don't get stuck doing them during Thanksgiving break.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I usually spend the day correcting papers & writing lesson plans. That way I don't get stuck doing them during Thanksgiving break.



I think I am losing all respect for you.  Give you a holiday and what do you do, work work.


----------



## AnthonyC

I work, work, work, in October so I can play, play, play in November!  Most of the dim-wits I work w/save everything for last minute, then they ***** when they can't enjoy their Thanksgiving break! I'm going out to AZ during break so I actually wanna enjoy myself. 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually spend the day correcting papers & writing lesson plans. That way I don't get stuck doing them during Thanksgiving break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am losing all respect for you.  Give you a holiday and what do you do, work work.
Click to expand...




Uh oh! I think I have a potty mouth! I typed the work "female dog" and it came up ****!


----------



## Jacqui

yes, it does that automatically which is nice. I can see where with going to AZ you would want to plan ahead and have everything done you could.


----------



## AnthonyC

"yes, it does that automatically which is nice."-- but what if I was referring to my female pups? What then Jacqui huh? What if I was to say my ***** Bella or my ***** Autumn? What then? Hmmmm??? 
*Sorry just needed an excuse to test the system! I'm done now! 



Jacqui said:


> yes, it does that automatically which is nice. I can see where with going to AZ you would want to plan ahead and have everything done you could.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> "yes, it does that automatically which is nice."-- but what if I was referring to my female pups? What then Jacqui huh? What if I was to say my **** Bella or my **** Autumn? What then? Hmmmm???
> *Sorry just needed an excuse to test the system! I'm done now!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does that automatically which is nice. I can see where with going to AZ you would want to plan ahead and have everything done you could.
Click to expand...


 I have often made that same complaint on several forums I belong too.  Of course, I don't have a problem with that "b" word. I also always wonder why it's not allowed, yet damm which to me is on the same level, is allowed.


----------



## pdrobber

well, I decided to give myself a break for the morning and skipped my first two classes...I'll be going to the other two I have today but just needed to sleep in a little...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> well, I decided to give myself a break for the morning and skipped my first two classes...I'll be going to the other two I have today but just needed to sleep in a little...



Shame shame, skipping classes!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> "Anthony, I love Nat King Cole and Frank Sinatra. But when I think of Christmas music I think of the Trans Siberian Orchestra!!"
> 
> Erin, I love that Christmas song they do... Here's the link!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cP26ndrmtg



Wow, I love this video! Beautiful song!



pdrobber said:


> well, I decided to give myself a break for the morning and skipped my first two classes...I'll be going to the other two I have today but just needed to sleep in a little...



I am pretty sure I want your life


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOD MORNING TFO!! HAVE A HAPPY COLUMBUS DAY!!!... and to our fellow members in the UK...((((GET TO WORK!!!!!))))


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> GOOD MORNING TFO!! HAVE A HAPPY COLUMBUS DAY!!!... and to our fellow members in the UK...((((GET TO WORK!!!!!))))



It's lunchtime. 

Hello, all!

Saw the Lion King 3D last night, complete with American snacks for the cinema. It was like watching a whole new movie, even though I know every word!


----------



## Turtle Guru

AnthonyC said:


> GOOD MORNING TFO!! HAVE A HAPPY COLUMBUS DAY!!!... and to our fellow members in the UK...((((GET TO WORK!!!!!))))



Hahahah lol, I heard that's funny as all get out lol


----------



## Jacqui

How many of you actually get the day off? I know my kids still have college classes and they still have to work their jobs today.


----------



## AnthonyC

The public schools here in NYS have off. Colleges, on the other hand, have weird schedules. They'll give you today off, but then you have to come in tomorrow for the usual Monday classes. Thanks for NOTHING!!! 



Jacqui said:


> How many of you actually get the day off? I know my kids still have college classes and they still have to work their jobs today.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg, today is such a beautiful day!! It is high 70's , all the tortoises are out soaking up the sun and grazing!! We were even able to have our back yard movie theatre last night which we usually cannot do past mid September because it get's too cold at night. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

I know, Erin! This is amazing! I have the little rug rats outside too! How long is this supposed to last? You know what this usually means in the northeast right???... We get that final hiccup of nice weather followed by the (gulp!) unyielding cold spell!!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, today is such a beautiful day!! It is high 70's , all the tortoises are out soaking up the sun and grazing!! We were even able to have our back yard movie theatre last night which we usually cannot do past mid September because it get's too cold at night. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## HipsterTorts

Jacqui said:


> How many of you actually get the day off? I know my kids still have college classes and they still have to work their jobs today.



My little sister still has school and my older sister has to go to college still.
But when they get off then we're going to Disneyland lol


----------



## cherylim

Fiance just showed me this video. Thought I'd share for anyone who hasn't seen it before. I'm not usually a video person but I liked this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvUQQF5S4Dg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## AnthonyC

I would've been so pissed! No one comes between me and my ice cream! NO ONE! Haha! 



cherylim said:


> Fiance just showed me this video. Thought I'd share for anyone who hasn't seen it before. I'm not usually a video person but I liked this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvUQQF5S4Dg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> I would've been so pissed! No one comes between me and my ice cream! NO ONE! Haha!



Haha. He does look impressed for about thirty seconds, and then he develops this "just give me the damn ice cream" look...


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Omg, today is such a beautiful day!! It is high 70's , all the tortoises are out soaking up the sun and grazing!! We were even able to have our back yard movie theatre last night which we usually cannot do past mid September because it get's too cold at night. Woohoo!!!!



Enjoy it while you can!





cherylim said:


> Fiance just showed me this video. Thought I'd share for anyone who hasn't seen it before. I'm not usually a video person but I liked this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvUQQF5S4Dg&feature=player_embedded



What a show! Wonder how long it has taken him to perfect that and how many ice cream cones and ice cream bit the dust while learning.


----------



## Turtle Guru

Well went squirrel hunting with my little brother and sister, but I did find to awesome things and I'll post them later


----------



## dmmj

I probably would have punched the ice cream guy, about 5 seconds in, I don't want a show.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> I know, Erin! This is amazing! I have the little rug rats outside too! How long is this supposed to last? You know what this usually means in the northeast right???... We get that final hiccup of nice weather followed by the (gulp!) unyielding cold spell!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, today is such a beautiful day!! It is high 70's , all the tortoises are out soaking up the sun and grazing!! We were even able to have our back yard movie theatre last night which we usually cannot do past mid September because it get's too cold at night. Woohoo!!!!
Click to expand...


Sadly, tomorrow will be the last day in the 70's and then cold and rain for the rest of the week. Oh well I will take 70 degree weather in October!


----------



## Edna

Our students were off last Friday while teachers had a professional development day. We had school today and I worked really hard at rolling out a bunch of things I learned in my 3 days of training last week. A busy and exhausting day We all get Oct. 17 off as a fall break (?) No idea why we didn't just get today off instead, but they didn't ask me.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I probably would have punched the ice cream guy, about 5 seconds in, I don't want a show.



Don't like the competition or what?


----------



## Turtle Guru

Jacqui said:


> Don't like the competition or what?



I do bring it lol


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would have punched the ice cream guy, about 5 seconds in, I don't want a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the competition or what?
Click to expand...

Personally I don't view annoying people as any type of competition. If I want a show then I go to the cold stone and listen to them sing, which is why I don't go there very often, I like baskin robbins, no singing.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would have punched the ice cream guy, about 5 seconds in, I don't want a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like the competition or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally I don't view annoying people as any type of competition. If I want a show then I go to the cold stone and listen to them sing, which is why I don't go there very often, I like baskin robbins, no singing.
Click to expand...


Which is why it's nice we have such a wide variety of places to go too. I would love to see the ice cream cone "show" in person. Would be like going to the Japanese (?) restaurant and having them cook the meal in front of you showing off the knife work.



Good Morning Everybody!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO!! It is flu shot day. The kid's go in together and get their shot. I got mine yesterday sheesh it alway's makes my arm hurt! I just bought the kid's some bribes and I am hoping that my 5 year old will not start crying in the waiting room like she usually does . 

I am frustrated this morning because my spray bottle broke! They alway's stop working for me. Ugh, it is crazy how much I rely on them. I use them to wet food and make calcium powder stick, I need them to spray the VIV wall's when I wet down the enclosure, spray the tort's and even to help clean the basking stones. Such a pain that they alway's break!!

I hope every one has a great day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I usually buy several at the dollar store. What gets me mad is when I pay like 4 or 5 bucks for a good one and it won't spray!


----------



## pdrobber

I find that if you hang the bottle on something by the area between the spray handle and the neck of the bottle, it is more likely to get messed up than if you just put it down so that the bottom of the bottle is on the table/floor.

and i'm expecting 72 qts of cypress to be delivered today! I had to order it online, no Lowe's or Home Depot has it around here. only chemical filled, dyed stuff...

My indoor enclosures will be all set by tonight, well except obstacles and plants I want to add to create hide spots and visual barriers, etc...

for the first time, after working all day on setting up the enclosures yesterday, my back hurt last night...and this morning...I'm getting old


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I usually buy several at the dollar store. What gets me mad is when I pay like 4 or 5 bucks for a good one and it won't spray!



 Me too! Except I get the cheapies in the WalMart chemical department.





pdrobber said:


> and i'm expecting 72 qts of cypress to be delivered today! I had to order it online, no Lowe's or Home Depot has it around here. only chemical filled, dyed stuff...
> 
> My indoor enclosures will be all set by tonight, well except obstacles and plants I want to add to create hide spots and visual barriers, etc...
> 
> for the first time, after working all day on setting up the enclosures yesterday, my back hurt last night...and this morning...I'm getting old



That should keep you busy for awhile and end up giving you a great feeling of accomplishment. I know exactly what you mean about the back hurting. Doing tortoise work can be painful on more then just the wallet.


----------



## Turtle Guru

Sitting in class listening to people run their mouths to the teacher about stupid stuff aahahahhahahahha :/


----------



## Torty Mom

Got my flu shot today!! Woot, woot!!! Waiting for the flu, because my luck, I will be the 1 in 1,000 to get sick!  Then the silly nurse made me sit down for 15 minutes because she was worried I was going to have a reaction. I told her the only reaction I was having was starvation!!!


----------



## dmmj

Gotta love that SoCal weather one week hibernation time, the next shorts time.


----------



## AnthonyC

Good Morning TFOOOOOO! Have a great day!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I think Anthony is way more of a morning person than me!! Good morning from a grumpy, bleary eyed Erin. It doesn't help that it is still black as night outside and raining.


----------



## pdrobber

good morning.


----------



## AnthonyC

Get to class, Pete! NO skipping today!! 



pdrobber said:


> good morning.





I'm usually up between 4:30 & 5:30AM. It's not b/c I want to, I just have soooo much crap to do in the morning + I have to be @ the school by 7:00. Thank goodness for prep periods b/c they allow me to drop in & out of TFO from time to time! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think Anthony is way more of a morning person than me!! Good morning from a grumpy, bleary eyed Erin. It doesn't help that it is still black as night outside and raining.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I get up at 5:50 but I do not like it!! I am happy now that I had my coffee.

I gave Sid a green pepper yesterday because I had one left over. It was soo funny because he had the seed's all over his face and he was following me around begging for more. I gave him some stalk's of green leaf lettuce just so I could get him off of me because I was trying to scoop his poop! I wish I took a picture!


----------



## AnthonyC

I was just going to ask you how Sid was doing, but I think you already answered that question! Looks like our warm spell is over again! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I get up at 5:50 but I do not like it!! I am happy now that I had my coffee.
> 
> I gave Sid a green pepper yesterday because I had one left over. It was soo funny because he had the seed's all over his face and he was following me around begging for more. I gave him some stalk's of green leaf lettuce just so I could get him off of me because I was trying to scoop his poop! I wish I took a picture!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> I was just going to ask you how Sid was doing, but I think you already answered that question! Looks like our warm spell is over again!
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get up at 5:50 but I do not like it!! I am happy now that I had my coffee.
> 
> I gave Sid a green pepper yesterday because I had one left over. It was soo funny because he had the seed's all over his face and he was following me around begging for more. I gave him some stalk's of green leaf lettuce just so I could get him off of me because I was trying to scoop his poop! I wish I took a picture!
Click to expand...

Sid is so wonderful! Thank's for asking! He is just an easy going guy and very curious and outgoing. We spent the entire 3 day weekend outside grilling with different friends and they all want Sid. 
I was thinking that too about our warm spell. It is so hard to know when to close down the outside houses because we get like 3 day's of cool temp's but then Tuesday is going to be 68, UGH this time of year is so stressful!


----------



## Turtle Guru

I'm happy more of my gecko stuff came in 

Thank the LORD


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sid is so wonderful! Thank's for asking! He is just an easy going guy and very curious and outgoing. We spent the entire 3 day weekend outside grilling with different friends and they all want Sid.



Another good will ambassador.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> I find that if you hang the bottle on something by the area between the spray handle and the neck of the bottle, it is more likely to get messed up than if you just put it down so that the bottom of the bottle is on the table/floor.
> 
> and i'm expecting 72 qts of cypress to be delivered today! I had to order it online, no Lowe's or Home Depot has it around here. only chemical filled, dyed stuff...
> 
> My indoor enclosures will be all set by tonight, well except obstacles and plants I want to add to create hide spots and visual barriers, etc...
> 
> for the first time, after working all day on setting up the enclosures yesterday, my back hurt last night...and this morning...I'm getting old





Is it all set up? I order my cypress for the same reason. Too bad we don't live closer we could do like a co-op


----------



## dmmj

sitting at my computer and sweating.


----------



## Edna

.... because you're expecting the police to knock on your door at any moment??? David, what have you DONE!!??


----------



## dmmj

Edna said:


> .... because you're expecting the police to knock on your door at any moment??? David, what have you DONE!!??


No comment


----------



## Turtle Guru

Well dmmj your time has came to light of being the worlds number one underground seller of illegal torts


----------



## pdrobber

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Is it all set up? I order my cypress for the same reason. Too bad we don't live closer we could do like a co-op



Yes, the bookcases are assembled, on their backs, pond liner in, cypress down, water bowls filled, basking and feeding slate placed, lights on, now to get some plants for the Russians and maybe a few "toys" for Mike. For some reason I thought the 24 qt bags would be larger...glad I got 3 instead of just 2.


----------



## Torty Mom

dmmj said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... because you're expecting the police to knock on your door at any moment??? David, what have you DONE!!??
> 
> 
> 
> No comment
Click to expand...


OOOOOOOOOO busted!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it all set up? I order my cypress for the same reason. Too bad we don't live closer we could do like a co-op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bookcases are assembled, on their backs, pond liner in, cypress down, water bowls filled, basking and feeding slate placed, lights on, now to get some plants for the Russians and maybe a few "toys" for Mike. For some reason I thought the 24 qt bags would be larger...glad I got 3 instead of just 2.
Click to expand...

That's great

Morning TFO


----------



## AnthonyC

Good Morning TFOOOO!!!.... Shhh... my 7th graders are taking their HOBBIT quiz...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Good Morning TFOOOO!!!.... Shhh... my 7th graders are taking their HOBBIT quiz...



Glad I am not one of them, I fear I would be flunking that test. 

I agree with the Shhh! part however, I don't want you to wake up any of the horde of young kittens who have just fallen asleep with filled little tummies and even my bottle baby is snuggled in. (Good excuse to be still online instead of doing other chores now that dawn is breaking, huh? )


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wait, "horde of young kittens" and no pictures!!??


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! 4hr Friday night class... Followed by a 7hr Saturday morning/afternoon class... freakin' priceless! Grrrrr! Damn graduate school!!!


----------



## blafiriravt

AnthonyC said:


> Argh! 4hr Friday night class... Followed by a 7hr Saturday morning/afternoon class... freakin' priceless! Grrrrr! Damn graduate school!!!



Yuckkk  Sorry to hear. I never did any of my teachers credit. Now I know why they are always so cranky. LOL


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wait, "horde of young kittens" and no pictures!!??


I do need to get some pictures taken. I consider them a horde. I am working with six about 7 week olds who are sick, then four who are like five weeks also with respiratory crap, then one I am bottle feeding and after today, her Mom may be abandoning her other two. So far, the the other mother is doing okay with her five. 

Then today I finally captured one of the feral about four month old kitten who broke her leg at the hip. The vet decided to let it be and see how she does with it. If she has problems (and I can catch her again) they may operate and remove part of the bone on the hip).


----------



## Yvonne G

Where did all these kittens come from? Maggie used to foster for the SPCA, is that what you're doing? On the feral subject...sounds like you need to set traps and have them spayed/neutered. Would your vet give you a discount if you wanted to do that?


----------



## Jacqui

These came from feral mothers. I am catching them young and getting them tamed and healthy. The mothers will be spayed, as soon as they can be caught (and have money). Unfortunately, it seems we can catch the same ones much easier then the cats still needing to be worked with.  We still have five females to get spayed. It's a slow and steady project, which is so much easier with me being home now. My Vet only gives a discount on the males.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow Jacqui that is a lot of work!! 

Hi & bye TFO. I am off to Hockey.


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOD MORNING TFOOO! Hey does anyone know when "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" is on?? I know you can go out & buy it (and I have), but it's just not the same as seeing it on t.v. I'm a sucker for nostalgia and I turn into a big pile of mush around the Holidays. Anyone mind if I start a thread compiling a list of old/new Holiday shows? (ie, Frosty the Snowman)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> GOOD MORNING TFOOO! Hey does anyone know when "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" is on?? I know you can go out & buy it (and I have), but it's just not the same as seeing it on t.v. I'm a sucker for nostalgia and I turn into a big pile of mush around the Holidays. Anyone mind if I start a thread compiling a list of old/new Holiday shows? (ie, Frosty the Snowman)



Good Morning!!
Don't forget "It's a Wonderful Life". I watch it every Christmas Eve with Rob.


----------



## cherylim

My 'LOLTort'.

I think other people should make some, too:
http://cheezburger.com/View/5314233344


----------



## AnthonyC

Okay then it's decided... I'm starting the thread. I just want to see what folks come up with. Hoping someone adds something that stirs up some recollection of a show I haven't seen in awhile. When you get a second just add "It's a Wonder Life" on the list... Thanks Erin!... and remember... "teacher says, "every time a bell rings an Angel gets her wings." 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING TFOOO! Hey does anyone know when "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" is on?? I know you can go out & buy it (and I have), but it's just not the same as seeing it on t.v. I'm a sucker for nostalgia and I turn into a big pile of mush around the Holidays. Anyone mind if I start a thread compiling a list of old/new Holiday shows? (ie, Frosty the Snowman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!
> Don't forget "It's a Wonderful Life". I watch it every Christmas Eve with Rob.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grigor.Love.

Cheryl, So awesome! LOL


----------



## AnthonyC

Good Morning TFO! Shhh... My kids are taking a practice Comprehensive English Regents Examination. Last year they had a passing rate of 98% so this year I'm striving for 100%! I know they CAN do it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My 2 year old Basset is very sick!! It happened so fast my head is spinning! Last night she kept crying to go outside and when I let her out it seemed that no matter how hard she tried she could not go to the bathroom. Then she threw up at 2am and this morning she ate and had an accident in the house but when I let her out she seemed to be straining again. I took her into the vet this morning and they said she has a high fever and a distended belly and I had to leave her for x-ray's. I am sick with worry!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh no, Erin! I hope that everything will be okay! It's so difficult when our animals get sick. I wish they could just "tell" us what's wrong with them. Good luck!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Oh no, Erin! I hope that everything will be okay! It's so difficult when our animals get sick. I wish they could just "tell" us what's wrong with them. Good luck!



Well the xray told me that she was very naughty!! It seem's she scarfed some paper towels. They will probably pass in a couple of day's if not she will go back and get barium. She is on a modified diet and on an anti-nausea med. She had to stay at the vet from 10-1:45. I think that was punishment enough, she hates the vet!! I am so relieved that it did not turn out to be something worse!!


----------



## tyler0912

Hope all turns out well! :


----------



## Jacqui

Glad she is going to be okay! Paper towels huh, maybe she was just trying to help clean up a spill.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I wonder how they could tell it was paper towels? I bet she got into the garbage and those towels had food spills on them. I am sorry she's sick, but glad you could find out so quickly what is wrong with her...


----------



## harris

You can try giving her some canned pumpkin. One of my girls had a corn cob lodged in her a few years back and that was the only thing that worked to get it passed.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

maggie3fan said:


> I wonder how they could tell it was paper towels? I bet she got into the garbage and those towels had food spills on them. I am sorry she's sick, but glad you could find out so quickly what is wrong with her...



We are guessing it is a paper towel because she shredded some all over the kitchen recently. It could be a baby sock though because she likes to steal those too. She seems to be in pain. Ugh, I am wondering if I just should have had them do the barium to move things along.

OMG Harris!! A corn cob!! That is pretty scary!! It's funny that canned pumpkin work's for tort's too!


----------



## Turtle Guru

Pumpkin is awesome anyway you cut it, mmmmmmmmmn I love pumpkin


----------



## jaizei

cherylim said:


> My 'LOLTort'.
> 
> I think other people should make some, too:
> http://cheezburger.com/View/5314233344



http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-LOLTorts#axzz1bBV6Lyxt


----------



## dmmj

I have shirked my mod duties, I have watched my 2 year old cousin the past couple of days. She has gone home so I have some more free time. On the plus side my house is almost monster free now


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I have shirked my mod duties, I have watched my 2 year old cousin the past couple of days. She has gone home so I have some more free time. On the plus side my house is almost monster free now



Almost? Meaning your still there?


----------



## dmmj

hey now she adores me she calls me dabid


----------



## AnthonyC

Good Morning TFO! It must be early if I'm posting before Erin (CTTortoiseMom) has even signed in!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! how early do you get up?!?!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Darn it! I was out with my dog in the rain seeing if she passed anything yet. My life is so glamorous!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Pete, I'm usually up between 5:00 & 6:00, but for some reason I woke up @ 4:30 today. I think I was just excited to get to work and run my kids tests through the scantron. 



pdrobber said:


> good morning! how early do you get up?!?!





Any "gold nuggets" yet, Erin??



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Darn it! I was out with my dog in the rain seeing if she passed anything yet. My life is so glamorous!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Darn it! I was out with my dog in the rain seeing if she passed anything yet. My life is so glamorous!!



How did it go? Is she atleast acting like she feels better?





AnthonyC said:


> Pete, I'm usually up between 5:00 & 6:00, but for some reason I woke up @ 4:30 today. I think I was just excited to get to work and run my kids tests through the scantron.
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning! how early do you get up?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you need a life.
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any "gold nuggets" yet, Erin??
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it! I was out with my dog in the rain seeing if she passed anything yet. My life is so glamorous!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here I thought with grades on your mind, you might have asked if she was passing....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hahahaha, passing! She has not passed anything yet but she is acting normal and has wicked gas! She is nonstop begging for food because she is on a strict diet for the next few day's that is half of what she normally eats. It is amazing how much table scraps she eats from the kids! I have been trying to intercept all of the crumb's and can barely keep up! I feel like something big is going to happen tonight! Thank's and please keep your finger's crossed!!

On a happy note, I ate a caramel apple with nuts today and it was so great! It is the perfect fall treat and really brought me back! What holiday/seasonal related treats make you nostalgic?


----------



## AnthonyC

#1 That is great news, Erin!
#2 Oh Jacqui I see you have jokes! Ok no problem! 
#3 I ran down to the deli across from the school, bought a crap ton of chocolate, gave it my 7th graders to celebrate their excellent grades, got them completely spazzed out oN caffeine & sugar, and then sent them off to my good buddy Jason who happens to be their Social Studies teacher--HEH HEH HEHHH... GOOD LUCK, BUDDY!


----------



## cherylim

I'm ridiculously excited about a PC game. Someone help me. 

The Sims 3 Pets is released here in the UK tomorrow, and I've even taken the day off work for it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I'm ridiculously excited about a PC game. Someone help me.
> 
> The Sims 3 Pets is released here in the UK tomorrow, and I've even taken the day off work for it.



Whoa, that sound's like you may need a 12 step program !!!


----------



## AnthonyC

I heard that the first 100 people to buy it get a free COTTON WOOL sweater!!! Yayyyyy! 



cherylim said:


> I'm ridiculously excited about a PC game. Someone help me.
> 
> The Sims 3 Pets is released here in the UK tomorrow, and I've even taken the day off work for it.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ridiculously excited about a PC game. Someone help me.
> 
> The Sims 3 Pets is released here in the UK tomorrow, and I've even taken the day off work for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that sound's like you may need a 12 step program !!!
Click to expand...



I don't think I'm too bad. I know a few people staying up until midnight to wait for the release - I'd never do that for a game.

My fiance's actually waiting for a game too - we've both taken the day off work (we work in the same office) to enjoy a three-day weekend with our games. I see us sitting on separate chairs, ignoring one another all day...


----------



## AnthonyC

Okay so now I have to know... what game is he waiting for? BTW... I have to admit I've been to a few midnight releases of games... just a few:
Halo 3, Halo ODST, Halo Reach, Mortal Kombat, COD MW2, Resistance Fall of Man 2 & 3, Playstation 3, XBOX 360, & the Nintendo Game Cube... YES, YES! I KNOW JACQUI... GET A LIFE, RIGHT??



cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ridiculously excited about a PC game. Someone help me.
> 
> The Sims 3 Pets is released here in the UK tomorrow, and I've even taken the day off work for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that sound's like you may need a 12 step program !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm too bad. I know a few people staying up until midnight to wait for the release - I'd never do that for a game.
> 
> My fiance's actually waiting for a game too - we've both taken the day off work (we work in the same office) to enjoy a three-day weekend with our games. I see us sitting on separate chairs, ignoring one another all day...
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Okay so now I have to know... what game is he waiting for? BTW... I have to admit I've been to a few midnight releases of games... just a few:
> Halo 3, Halo ODST, Halo Reach, Mortal Kombat, COD MW2, Resistance Fall of Man 2 & 3, Playstation 3, XBOX 360, & the Nintendo Game Cube... YES, YES! I KNOW JACQUI... GET A LIFE, RIGHT??
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ridiculously excited about a PC game. Someone help me.
> 
> The Sims 3 Pets is released here in the UK tomorrow, and I've even taken the day off work for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that sound's like you may need a 12 step program !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm too bad. I know a few people staying up until midnight to wait for the release - I'd never do that for a game.
> 
> My fiance's actually waiting for a game too - we've both taken the day off work (we work in the same office) to enjoy a three-day weekend with our games. I see us sitting on separate chairs, ignoring one another all day...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I was just joking. Rob play's Halo and some other one where you wear a headset so I don't judge 


I just checked and Rob has Resistance Fall of Man as well. It sounded familiar.


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Okay so now I have to know... what game is he waiting for? BTW... I have to admit I've been to a few midnight releases of games... just a few:
> Halo 3, Halo ODST, Halo Reach, Mortal Kombat, COD MW2, Resistance Fall of Man 2 & 3, Playstation 3, XBOX 360, & the Nintendo Game Cube... YES, YES! I KNOW JACQUI... GET A LIFE, RIGHT??



He's waiting for Batman: Arkham City. 

The only time I've been out at midnight for a game was when he wanted Fifa 11. We drove to a number of different stores at midnight, but none were open.


----------



## AnthonyC

Gotcha! Bat Man came out here on Tuesday. I heard the kids talking about it & they say "It's awesome, man!" 

Resistance is one of my all time favorite games... sadly the 3rd one was so-so @ best!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> YES, YES! I KNOW JACQUI... GET A LIFE, RIGHT??


I can see you can talk the talk (or atleast write it ) but let's see ya do the walk.  







CtTortoiseMom said:


> !On a happy note, I ate a caramel apple with nuts today and it was so great! It is the perfect fall treat and really brought me back! What holiday/seasonal related treats make you nostalgic?



I have been looking at a few of those, but just don't think my teeth are up to it. Also thought of a roadtrip to an orchard, that as kids we went to twice a year with my Grandparents... once for cherries and then again for apples. They make the world's best apple cider and the cherry cider is pretty great too.  What I was also hankering for from their are the cider donuts.





AnthonyC said:


> )
> #3 I ran down to the deli across from the school, bought a crap ton of chocolate, gave it my 7th graders to celebrate their excellent grades, got them completely spazzed out oN caffeine & sugar, and then sent them off to my good buddy Jason who happens to be their Social Studies teacher--HEH HEH HEHHH... GOOD LUCK, BUDDY!



Your just such a sweet man! 





cherylim said:


> My fiance's actually waiting for a game too - we've both taken the day off work (we work in the same office) to enjoy a three-day weekend with our games. I see us sitting on separate chairs, ignoring one another all day...



Talk about romance....

Sorry I honestly can not see a game being worth either taking a day of work or staying up all night to get it. But each to their own and that is what makes life interesting.


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! Now it's MY turn to be the student! Off to grad school! Boooooo!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Talk about romance....
> 
> Sorry I honestly can not see a game being worth either taking a day of work or staying up all night to get it. But each to their own and that is what makes life interesting.[/color]



Haha, I know. It'll be a very romantic weekend.

To be honest, most things are worth taking a day off work for, if I have some spare holiday dates.

I usually waste them on random days off if I have them left over - at least this time I'll have something to do. 

I have just become 100% geek. 99.9% was clearly not enough.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I know NOTHING about those games and think this whole conversation about them is not understandable...


----------



## dmmj

I am waiting for the star wars MMORPG t come out in december.
Also I like shoes


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Argh! Now it's MY turn to be the student! Off to grad school! Boooooo!



Hope you get a surprise test, a lot of homework, and a 10 page paper due at the next class.  





cherylim said:


> I have just become 100% geek. 99.9% was clearly not enough.



I always say, if your gonna do something, then do it all the way. 





dmmj said:


> Also I like shoes



Any certain kind?


----------



## pdrobber

good evening...sims 3 pets looks fun...I just got sims 3 recently.


----------



## AnthonyC

Just got home from class. No surprise quiz JACQUI!!! So there!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Just got home from class. No surprise quiz JACQUI!!! So there!!!



There is always a next time!


----------



## Jacqui

*sitting in wait to see which member gets here first this morning....*


----------



## HipsterTorts

Jacqui said:


> *sitting in wait to see which member gets here first this morning....*



You're up for the day? I'm just now getting ready for bed


----------



## Jacqui

Actually thinking since it's dark out, I should go back to bed...lol


----------



## AnthonyC

I was up @ 5:15, but had to take the dogs outside. Naturally, Autumn (the long hair) saw a damn rabbit & took off towards the woods! If cuteness were brains she'd be a genius, but unfortunately she's about as bright as a CHE! Like how I threw a little tortoise husbandry in there?  Did I beat Erin???


----------



## Jacqui

....they do say dogs tend to take after their owners.... 

As for Erin, I think you won the race today.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm not sure if I should be honored or insulted by that comment!  Either way GOOD MORNING TFO! I kinda feel like Robin Williams in "Good Morning, Vietnam" every time I say that!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I slept in a bit this morning because Rob is home. Next time! 
Good Morning everyone!!


----------



## AnthonyC

...and an update on Reagan? Okay I have to ask... Sid, Princess Leia, Chewy, Reagan(?). I don't recall there being a character named Darth Reagan in Star Wars... haha!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> ...and an update on Reagan? Okay I have to ask... Sid, Princess Leia, Chewy, Reagan(?). I don't recall there being a character named Darth Reagan in Star Wars... haha!



The star war's theme started with the tort's. We named Reagan after Ronald Reagan because Rob loves him so much that I was worried that he was going to try and name one of our children after him so I quickly named the dog to avoid that. I mostly call her Rea-Rea.

She still has not passed anything!! I was just out with her willing her to go, but it did not work


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> She still has not passed anything!! I was just out with her willing her to go, but it did not work



Maybe tonight is the night! Sending you (and Rea) positively poopy thoughts!! 





AnthonyC said:


> Either way GOOD MORNING TFO! I kinda feel like Robin Williams in "Good Morning, Vietnam" every time I say that!



 You know, every time I write, "Good Morning!", mentally I am saying it just like that.  It is amazing just how much long term influences shows, movies, and music has on our lives.


----------



## AnthonyC

I wish someone (by someone I mean Jacqui ) would start a thread on catchy movie quotes! I always forget what they are, and where they came from.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everybody!

I really enjoy reading this thread. It really does make it seem like we're a family.

Well, I finished the roof over my car port. It looks so nice. Now my winter houses and hospital house will be dry this winter!

My next project is to make a gate into the Aldabran pen. When I first moved here I didn't make any tortoise gates because then I wouldn't have to worry about a gate being left open, etc. etc. Well, at that time I neglected to realize that this body would eventually get old and climbing over fences isn't such a good idea anymore. Besides, I want to be able to bring my lawn mower in there. Using the Weed Eater to cut their grass is very back-breaking work.

So glad to see this thread is still alive!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I wish someone (by someone I mean Jacqui ) would start a thread on catchy movie quotes! I always forget what they are, and where they came from.


Me? I thought my job was to moderate threads, not create more threads and thus more work for myself.


----------



## AnthonyC

I would do it but, that "Jacqui" name carries much more clout, therefore it's bound to have more followers! 




Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish someone (by someone I mean Jacqui ) would start a thread on catchy movie quotes! I always forget what they are, and where they came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Me? I thought my job was to moderate threads, not create more threads and thus more work for myself.
Click to expand...




Yes, I love this thread. I truly does allow you to get to know people on a much more personal level. 

I'm glad that you finally got all of your work done. Seems like months ago that you were asking about your electric outlets & washing machine (was it?). 



emysemys said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I really enjoy reading this thread. It really does make it seem like we're a family.
> 
> Well, I finished the roof over my car port. It looks so nice. Now my winter houses and hospital house will be dry this winter!
> 
> My next project is to make a gate into the Aldabran pen. When I first moved here I didn't make any tortoise gates because then I wouldn't have to worry about a gate being left open, etc. etc. Well, at that time I neglected to realize that this body would eventually get old and climbing over fences isn't such a good idea anymore. Besides, I want to be able to bring my lawn mower in there. Using the Weed Eater to cut their grass is very back-breaking work.
> 
> So glad to see this thread is still alive!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I really enjoy reading this thread. It really does make it seem like we're a family.
> 
> Well, I finished the roof over my car port. It looks so nice. Now my winter houses and hospital house will be dry this winter!
> 
> My next project is to make a gate into the Aldabran pen. When I first moved here I didn't make any tortoise gates because then I wouldn't have to worry about a gate being left open, etc. etc. Well, at that time I neglected to realize that this body would eventually get old and climbing over fences isn't such a good idea anymore. Besides, I want to be able to bring my lawn mower in there. Using the Weed Eater to cut their grass is very back-breaking work.
> 
> So glad to see this thread is still alive!


I was noticing today, that we are nearing a milestone in here of 1,000 posts. 

When we built our enclosures, none of them had gates. There have been a few times, I have caught my foot trying to scale those fences and when I hurt my knee, there was just no way. When we remodeled the old wood turtle enclosure into a hingeback one and combined it into a duplex with the Russian area, Jeff built me a door. For some reason, that very simple and basic door is my pride and joy. So nice to walk into there without climbing. Of course, I still have to climb into the two zones within the structure. 






Plans are for the new enclosures to have gates to walk thru, especially the sulcata and emys emys. Love my current walk thru gate into the Leopard compound, but then that was easy since the outer walls are just wooden security fencing.  I just have not figured out how to make a gate for all the small species whom also are such great climbers.





AnthonyC said:


> I would do it but, that "Jacqui" name carries much more clout, therefore it's bound to have more followers!



You living in a fantasy world or something this morning? I have less clout, then any member in here.  As for followers, the only followers I have are the four legged kind and only when they want something...hmmm sorta like my kids, too.


----------



## AnthonyC

Jacqui, are you saying that your kids have 4 legs??


----------



## harris

CtTortoiseMom said:


> We named Reagan after Ronald Reagan because Rob loves him so much that I was worried that he was going to try and name one of our children after him so I quickly named the dog to avoid that.



You're husband is a supremely intelligent man.

As far as your pup goes, it's getting to the scary point. What is your vet doing? Did you try the canned pumpkin?


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Jacqui, are you saying that your kids have 4 legs??



I'll never give up their secrets!


----------



## AnthonyC

You know that I'm using that as an example of bad grammar when I teach my class on Monday, right??? 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, are you saying that your kids have 4 legs??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never give up their secrets!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> You know that I'm using that as an example of bad grammar when I teach my class on Monday, right???
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, are you saying that your kids have 4 legs??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never give up their secrets!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Glad to be of continuing help!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

harris said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We named Reagan after Ronald Reagan because Rob loves him so much that I was worried that he was going to try and name one of our children after him so I quickly named the dog to avoid that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're husband is a supremely intelligent man.
> 
> As far as your pup goes, it's getting to the scary point. What is your vet doing? Did you try the canned pumpkin?
Click to expand...

All my kid's say "Mr. Gorbachev, tear down this wall" by the time they are two. all two year old's should say "Mr. Gorbachev" at least once, it is soo cute!!

As far as Reagan (the basset) the vet said that he suspect's things to "move" tonight or tomorrow. She had very little in her belly because she vomited. I am supposed to call tomorrow and update them. She does not seem to be in any pain anymore and she has been scarfing the special food they gave her. I will give her pumpkin tonight with her special food. Thank's for asking, I really hope today is the day!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Great news! Hope it all finally "comes out" for you! That Reagan story is hilarious!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Great news! Hope it all finally "comes out" for you! That Reagan story is hilarious!



Oh Crap! You just used my words, before I could. That was kinda shitty of you, sometimes you can be just such a turd. I know I am such a dumbshit for going on and on with my poopy thoughts, but I just can't seem to have a movement toward other things.   Yeah, I know I am in deep doodoo. Yvonne go ahead and slap me now. 

Does it amaze anybody but me all the slang words and phrases for this bodily function?

Apologies to anybody who was/is offended by this drivel about waste products.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! Hope it all finally "comes out" for you! That Reagan story is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Crap! You just used my words, before I could. That was kinda shitty of you, sometimes you can be just such a turd. I know I am such a dumbshit for going on and on with my poopy thoughts, but I just can't seem to have a movement toward other things.   Yeah, I know I am in deep doodoo. Yvonne go ahead and slap me now.
> 
> Does it amaze anybody but me all the slang words and phrases for this bodily function?
> 
> Apologies to anybody who was/is offended by this drivel about waste products.
Click to expand...


After reading all that I am pooped!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey why does Jacqui get to curse and I don't??!!! I'm telling!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Hey why does Jacqui get to curse and I don't??!!! I'm telling!!!



Because no Mod has come along yet to see it.  Go ahead and tell, it's not like I don't get in trouble all the time any how. Geesh.


----------



## AnthonyC

If anyone happens to look out their window and sees Jacqui flying around could you please ask her to respond to my PM. She'll most likely be in the form of a bat or possibly riding a broom. Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> If anyone happens to look out their window and sees Jacqui flying around could you please ask her to respond to my PM. She'll most likely be in the form of a bat or possibly riding a broom. Thank you!



 You forgot you can further ID me, by the huge wart on my green skinned nose. 

Sorry, I was busy gathering up a few fresh ingredients for that spell...ummm I mean soup I plan to send you. Now where did that eye of newt go?


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone happens to look out their window and sees Jacqui flying around could you please ask her to respond to my PM. She'll most likely be in the form of a bat or possibly riding a broom. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot you can further ID me, by the huge wart on my green skinned nose.
> 
> Sorry, I was busy gathering up a few fresh ingredients for that spell...ummm I mean soup I plan to send you. Now where did that eye of newt go?
Click to expand...

Maybe that's what is in that Nutrisystem box you just got........... be careful, very careful..........


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Poop!! Lot's of it!! The only problem is that i cannot find any foreign object in it.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Poop!! Lot's of it!! The only problem is that i cannot find any foreign object in it.



That's great! Not so great about not seeing the paper towels or whatever it ends up being. Perhaps with the next stool it will appear. How long is the Vet saying to try before he has to do more for Rea?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poop!! Lot's of it!! The only problem is that i cannot find any foreign object in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great! Not so great about not seeing the paper towels or whatever it ends up being. Perhaps with the next stool it will appear. How long is the Vet saying to try before he has to do more for Rea?
Click to expand...


His plan was based on her not pooping. Now that she is pooping I am not sure. I wanted to see some sort of obvious thing that caused this problem but I don't. If there is ever a next time I will start with the barium this waiting was not pleasant for her or me!!


----------



## AnthonyC

That's good news, Erin! Never thought that a nice big pile of dog s**t could make us all so happy!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thank's everyone. I think Rea is going to be okay. She is acting completely normal and she pooped once early this morning and two more times after that! I still have not found the culprit that precipitated the blockage but it seems she was pretty backed up. Okay, I am done talking about dog shhhh!

It is official, tortoise weather has ended in CT. We have had frost the past couple of morning's and the weather cannot seem to get higher than the 50's. I bribed Sid out of his house, bathed him and brought him in. He weighed in at 36 pounds!! I am going to need to start lifting weights because he is almost too much for me now!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am going to need to start lifting weights because he is almost too much for me now!!



 That's why I try to time moving my two teenagers, when my son Josh is around. He does lift weights.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to need to start lifting weights because he is almost too much for me now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I try to time moving my two teenagers, when my son Josh is around. He does lift weights.
Click to expand...


I used to depend upon my across-the-street neighbor to come over and put the stragglers into their sheds in the winter. Now that he's moved out of the city, I'm going to have to think of something else. I bought a washing machine tray (the rubber tray that your washer sits on to keep the floor dry) and am thinking of attaching a rope handle on one end to make a sled. They only problem will be keeping them on it as I pull them into their sheds.


----------



## dmmj

How about magic powers? I of course only use mine for good purposes.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm really sorry to hear that Dana moved away. I wish I was there to help you. It sure would be better for both of us if we lived closer together...


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> How about magic powers? I of course only use mine for good purposes.



What????? You mean moving my warm-climate tortoises into their houses during the winter isn't a good purpose?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning folks! On what will be once the sun wakes up, a lovely sunny Sunday, I think back on how fun the last couple of days have been in here and wonder what today will bring. Hope the weather is great where you are.



emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about magic powers? I of course only use mine for good purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What????? You mean moving my warm-climate tortoises into their houses during the winter isn't a good purpose?
Click to expand...


When he shows up for those box turtles, put him to work. Unless he already sneaked that visit in.


----------



## AnthonyC

If you consider 39 degrees to be great than yes, it is a frickin' wonderful day! Either way---GOOD MORNINGGG TFOOOO!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> If you consider 39 degrees to be great than yes, it is a frickin' wonderful day! Either way---GOOD MORNINGGG TFOOOO!



Is that going to be your high? It's 36 here now, but the high will be 77 and they say 81 for Monday.


----------



## AnthonyC

No the high is going to be somewhere in the mid-50s. Within the next week or so that will drop down to 50 at the most. I'm going to burn this Nutrisystem crap to keep me warm!!! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider 39 degrees to be great than yes, it is a frickin' wonderful day! Either way---GOOD MORNINGGG TFOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that going to be your high? It's 36 here now, but the high will be 77 and they say 81 for Monday.
Click to expand...


----------



## dmmj

It is getting up to low 80's here in So Cal


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh man, Dave! That sounds amazing! I need to seriously consider relocating... For my tortoises sake of course! 



dmmj said:


> It is getting up to low 80's here in So Cal


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah but they aren't having the beautiful fall landscape NY gets either. Myself, I like having a true four season experience and CA just seems to spend too much of the year looking brown, dry, brittle and dead. ...just my opinion put that rock back down David!


----------



## dmmj

No worries you can have all of my fall weather, I prefer the warmer weather anyways.


----------



## Jacqui

Which is one thing I love about the good ole USA. There is a spot that meets just about everybody's idea of perfect weather and seasons to live in.  For me, CA is a great place to visit, but not to live. Even with thoughts of Yvonne's spare bedroom and getting to keep a DT again.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am from originally from the south but I love living in the northeast. The only thing I do not like is that the winter is very dark. The day's are grey and we lose our sun around 4:30pm. I find it pretty depressing. I can protect myself against the cold but there is no way to emulate natural sunlight.


----------



## AnthonyC

Fall in NY can be very picturesque, but hurricane Irene pretty much ripped all of the leaves off the trees weeks ago here. I agree with Erin. Winter can get depressing--shorter days, longer nights, day after day of grey dreary skies, and continuous single digit temps. I do like winter until January 1st... after that I HATE it! 



Jacqui said:


> Yeah but they aren't having the beautiful fall landscape NY gets either. Myself, I like having a true four season experience and CA just seems to spend too much of the year looking brown, dry, brittle and dead. ...just my opinion put that rock back down David!


----------



## dmmj

Single digit temperatures?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Single digit temperatures?



And that's the warmer days. Winter is not winter until you start having stretches of below zero days.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's getting colder here too, so I am trying really hard to figure out how to get thermals on under skinny jeans...any suggestions??? I always wear thermals and stay pretty warm. But this year I got in with the skinny jeans and they're too tight for thermals. And now I am too fashionable to wear anything else..


----------



## pdrobber

Pajama jeans!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFoGg_aJYkM[hr]
aww who gets to be post #1000?!


----------



## Jacqui

Ditch the skinny jeans...just for the winter!


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn you, Jacqui! I wanted to be post #1,000.


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm well you could delete my posts, since your a Mod.   Hey, I even slept in this morning. But Wow Yvonne this thread is at post !,002 did you ever imagine that??


----------



## Yvonne G

To tell you the truth, I like this thread better than a real chat room. It seems easier to tell who you're talking to. Never in my wildest dream did I think it would continue past a day or so.


----------



## AnthonyC

Nothing screams "SEXY" like a babe in a sweet pair of thermals!!! 



maggie3fan said:


> It's getting colder here too, so I am trying really hard to figure out how to get thermals on under skinny jeans...any suggestions??? I always wear thermals and stay pretty warm. But this year I got in with the skinny jeans and they're too tight for thermals. And now I am too fashionable to wear anything else..


----------



## jackrat

AnthonyC said:


> Nothing screams "SEXY" like a babe in a sweet pair of thermals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting colder here too, so I am trying really hard to figure out how to get thermals on under skinny jeans...any suggestions??? I always wear thermals and stay pretty warm. But this year I got in with the skinny jeans and they're too tight for thermals. And now I am too fashionable to wear anything else..
Click to expand...

Red union suit,with the flap in the back!


----------



## AnthonyC

Now you're talking, Jack! Big ole pair of granny panties to make the ensemble complete!!! HAHAHA! 




jackrat said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing screams "SEXY" like a babe in a sweet pair of thermals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting colder here too, so I am trying really hard to figure out how to get thermals on under skinny jeans...any suggestions??? I always wear thermals and stay pretty warm. But this year I got in with the skinny jeans and they're too tight for thermals. And now I am too fashionable to wear anything else..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red union suit,with the flap in the back!
Click to expand...




Okay, I digress. The "SURPRISE!!!" post is up! Thank you in advance for helping me out... Remember (DAVID!) keep it clean... they're 13-15yrs old!!! 

Okay, I digress. The "SURPRISE!!!" post is up! Thank you in advance for helping me out... Remember (DAVID!) keep it clean... they're 13-15yrs old!!! 

Can someone please start an argument with Jacqui! I'm introducing my 7th graders to argumentative essays, and I need a good one to show as a model! Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Can someone please start an argument with Jacqui! I'm introducing my 7th graders to argumentative essays, and I need a good one to show as a model! Thanks!



  Are you saying I am an argumentative personality or something?


----------



## AnthonyC

Ummmm.... no? Well... maybe?


----------



## Jacqui

Me? But I am the shy, quiet and mellow Mod in here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lunch time...you're all on your own now. Behave! Don't let Jacqui get away with too much stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

Why does everybody want to ruin my fun?????


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...I'm back. I had Hamburger Helper. First time I tried this flavor and do yourselves a favor and don't ever buy it: Chilli, cheese macaroni. I don't know what kind of cheese they use, but it was BAD! *BAD!!!* I usually like packaged dinners, but this flavor is one I'll never buy again.

Then I had a piece of Edward's key lime pie for dessert. Jacqui bought one last week and ate the whole thing herself...didn't ever offer us any.

Just got a phone call from a lady in Hanford (a small community about 45min drive south of here) who found a 38lb "desert" tortoise walking the street in her neighborhood. She'll be here in a few minutes with the tortoise. I sure go a lot of Sulcatas this year. I'll let you all know if its male or female. Probably male, though.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AnthonyC said:


> Nothing screams "SEXY" like a babe in a sweet pair of thermals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> but there's no way I could be considered a 'babe' anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting colder here too, so I am trying really hard to figure out how to get thermals on under skinny jeans...any suggestions??? I always wear thermals and stay pretty warm. But this year I got in with the skinny jeans and they're too tight for thermals. And now I am too fashionable to wear anything else..
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Ok...I'm back. I had Hamburger Helper. First time I tried this flavor and do yourselves a favor and don't ever buy it: Chilli, cheese macaroni. I don't know what kind of cheese they use, but it was BAD! *BAD!!!* I usually like packaged dinners, but this flavor is one I'll never buy again.
> 
> Then I had a piece of Edward's key lime pie for dessert. Jacqui bought one last week and ate the whole thing herself...didn't ever offer us any.
> 
> Just got a phone call from a lady in Hanford (a small community about 45min drive south of here) who found a 38lb "desert" tortoise walking the street in her neighborhood. She'll be here in a few minutes with the tortoise. I sure go a lot of Sulcatas this year. I'll let you all know if its male or female. Probably male, though.


Why Yvonne, you actually told a lie! I am shocked at you. I did offer you some and I still have the PM to prove it.  Plus there is still a slice in the freezer.. atleast for a short bit since Yvonne reminded me about it going stale in there and all....


----------



## Yvonne G

Well its a male sulcata. My "found" ad in the paper runs from Wednesday for 7 days. If I have no "takers" the tortoise will be up for adoption. He weighs 38lbs.

















That's about how big Dudley was when I first got him. That was about 10 years ago.


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Wow that sulcata seems well taken care of from appearance, pyramiding isnt too bad at all. Hope the owners claim him! And wow this chat has made it far, 68 pages!!


----------



## pdrobber

anyone know why I agreed to be at work by 6 in the morning? -_- blahh I have to get up at like 5 lol...but at least it will be fun! bringing adoption dogs to the tv studio to do a segment on the morning show!


----------



## dmmj

I am a fan of key lime, but my favorite is german chocolate pie,

Worst thing a woman can say t you is " your a great friend" Thank you and good night.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> anyone know why I agreed to be at work by 6 in the morning? -_- blahh I have to get up at like 5 lol...but at least it will be fun! bringing adoption dogs to the tv studio to do a segment on the morning show!



That does sound like fun. With luck those animals will be finding folks who want to adopt them and others at the shelter. Good luck!




dmmj said:


> I am a fan of key lime, but my favorite is german chocolate pie,
> 
> Worst thing a woman can say t you is " your a great friend" Thank you and good night.



David, would you like the slice I saved for Yvonne, but she failed to show up for? 

I could think of a few worst things for one to say, but let's not get me started.


----------



## AnthonyC

Damn you already logged out! I was wondering what channel you were going to be on. 



pdrobber said:


> anyone know why I agreed to be at work by 6 in the morning? -_- blahh I have to get up at like 5 lol...but at least it will be fun! bringing adoption dogs to the tv studio to do a segment on the morning show!


----------



## Jacqui

Mary Anne.... how is Lisa doing?????


----------



## pdrobber

It's going to be on WPIX 11, I'm sure that's a pretty local channel in NY area though...yesterday we were on Good Day New York on Fox which was cool


----------



## Jacqui

Are we all ready for a Totally Triumphant Tuesday on TFO?   

Morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, come on...you might have at least found words mimicing TFO....

Are we ready for a *T*otally *F*antastic *O*ther day besides Monday?

or some such...


----------



## Jacqui

You do the greeting your way and I will do mine my way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've been up since 2am and am now going to see if I can get back to sleep. Trouble is, now I'll probably sleep til 10a. z-z-z-z-z


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, I've been up since 2am and am now going to see if I can get back to sleep. Trouble is, now I'll probably sleep til 10a. z-z-z-z-z



I was just debating the wisdom of going back to bed, too.  Sweet dreams Yvonne.


----------



## dmmj

Totally Freakin Owesome?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning! 

Maggie, instead of trying to put thermal's on under your skinny jeans you should try legging's. (Jean-legging'). They are warm.

Peter, I am going to look for your segment after this, how exciting!!!

Yvonne, that is a nice looking Sully!!

Snow will be here Thursday Colorado is getting a foot or more. Sorry Colorado!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Snow will be here Thursday Colorado is getting a foot or more. Sorry Colorado!



Sorry? I bet all the ski lodges and all those dependent upon them are doing a dance of joy. They want snow and lots of it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snow will be here Thursday Colorado is getting a foot or more. Sorry Colorado!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry? I bet all the ski lodges and all those dependent upon them are doing a dance of joy. They want snow and lots of it.
Click to expand...

I know, I am happy for them. We are probably just getting a dusting (finger's crossed). The ski resort in my town start's making fake snow in December if there is no real snow.

BTW- Chewy went to his/her first 4-H reptile show last night! Princess Leia is a natural but Chewy is not ready for that kind of attention. I was surprised because she is so outgoing at home. Oh well, not everyone want's to be a star


----------



## AnthonyC

Pete--I'll look you up on WPIX.com later. (Darn you're going to miss Jill Nicolini!)

Erin--Snow? Seriously?

Jacqui--Ugh... No comment! 

Yvonne--Sorry for my potty-mouth on the Tick thread.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> BTW- Chewy went to his/her first 4-H reptile show last night! Princess Leia is a natural but Chewy is not ready for that kind of attention. I was surprised because she is so outgoing at home. Oh well, not everyone want's to be a star



Times have changed! When my children were in 4H, the reptiles had to fix into the Small Pet Program. We showed against the mice, guinea pigs and such. Is it a popular program and show there?


----------



## pdrobber

I think I actually did see her in the green room at Fox yesterday...

btw I wasn't in any of the segments, just off the set on the side of the studio


----------



## AnthonyC

"I think I actually did see her in the green room at Fox yesterday..."

Pete you lucky bas... tut tut tut! Gotta watch that potty mouth! Seriously, man! I am SOOOO jealous!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- Chewy went to his/her first 4-H reptile show last night! Princess Leia is a natural but Chewy is not ready for that kind of attention. I was surprised because she is so outgoing at home. Oh well, not everyone want's to be a star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times have changed! When my children were in 4H, the reptiles had to fix into the Small Pet Program. We showed against the mice, guinea pigs and such. Is it a popular program and show there?
Click to expand...

 It is definitely one of the smallest club's in 4-H. But, we have a lot of cool reptiles like Beardies, Uromastyx, box turtles, tortoises ( mostly red foot's), ton's of snakes (ewww) and my nephew has a new blue tongued skink. So we do a lot of show's for after school program's and such. Since I live in a more rural area, the biggest group is the horses. I wish you could hear the kid's giving their presentations! They are very knowleagable about propper husbandry and care. There is even a robotic's and Lego club that is bigger than us. Robotic's &lego's in 4H? 

Anthony, yep snow for Thursday evening. They said "light" snow. 

Btw- I just started the70th page!!!


----------



## dmmj

dmmj is currently watching frasier on netflix.



pdrobber said:


> I think I actually did see her in the green room at Fox yesterday...
> 
> btw I wasn't in any of the segments, just off the set on the side of the studio




see who?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is definitely one of the smallest club's in 4-H. But, we have a lot of cool reptiles like Beardies, Uromastyx, box turtles, tortoises ( mostly red foot's), ton's of snakes (ewww) and my nephew has a new blue tongued skink. So we do a lot of show's for after school program's and such. Since I live in a more rural area, the biggest group is the horses. I wish you could hear the kid's giving their presentations! They are very knowleagable about propper husbandry and care. There is even a robotic's and Lego club that is bigger than us. Robotic's &lego's in 4H?
> 
> Anthony, yep snow for Thursday evening. They said "light" snow.
> 
> Btw- I just started the70th page!!!




Congrats Ms. 70th Page Starter! 

I recall the weeks before the fair, when I was asking my kids every time they turned around some fact on their animals or their care.  Their knowledge impressed some of the judges, but a few I think were uneasy with the fact they seemed to know much more then they did. I think we raised the bar on what was expected of the 4H exhibitors of small animals. They even started getting judges who were serious enough to study up on the animals before the show.

It's great getting kids involved with their reptiles young like that.


----------



## AnthonyC

"I think we raised the bar on what was expected of the 4H exhibitors of small animals."--Ouch! Jacqui, did that hurt?? [/align]


----------



## pdrobber

Jill Nicolini


----------



## AnthonyC

Pete, you say that name with emphasis darn it! It's ((((JILL NICOLINI!!!!))))



pdrobber said:


> Jill Nicolini


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> "I think we raised the bar on what was expected of the 4H exhibitors of small animals."--Ouch! Jacqui, did that hurt?? [/align]



Not in the least.


----------



## jackrat

I always enjoyed 4-H when I was a kid. Both my children were in it.


----------



## AnthonyC

Just wanted to make sure you didn't get injured patting yourself on the back there!--BWA HA HA!  

Geez Jacqui, imagine if people REALLY knew how we felt about each other?? 

FYI TFO... Jacqui is a wonderful, caring, loving, considerate, humanitarian... NOW WHERE'S MY FIFTY BUCKS!!??



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we raised the bar on what was expected of the 4H exhibitors of small animals."--Ouch! Jacqui, did that hurt?? [/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the least.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> FYI TFO... Jacqui is a wonderful, caring, loving, considerate, humanitarian... NOW WHERE'S MY FIFTY BUCKS!!??



Check under all the dog excrement piles in your yard, I am sure I placed it there for safe keeping.


----------



## AnthonyC

Now THAT was hilarious! Touche! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI TFO... Jacqui is a wonderful, caring, loving, considerate, humanitarian... NOW WHERE'S MY FIFTY BUCKS!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check under all the dog excrement piles in your yard, I am sure I placed it there for safe keeping.
Click to expand...




"I have finally found a name for my new sully, Tinkerbell..."

You have to be careful about changing thing's names. I remember when Jacqui changed her name from Rover to Jacqui it caused all kinds of confusion!  ZING!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Where have I been????


----------



## AnthonyC

I expected a whole page full of Jacqui kicking my butt all over the forum, but nothing... very disappointing. 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Where have I been????


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Where have I been????



That's what I want to know! Soooo where have ya been?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

In lala land. I've been bored and finally realized there's always off topic chit chat!!! Somehow I think this is the place I post most often. There's always something hilarious going on!!!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> In lala land. I've been bored and finally realized there's always off topic chit chat!!! Somehow I think this is the place I post most often. There's always something hilarious going on!!!



I am glad we can be of service to you, in your over coming of boredom.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> I am glad we can be of service to you, in your over coming of boredom.



I can't thank you enough!


----------



## Yvonne G

About the tortoise in my picture up above...

The owner went door-to-door in her neighborhood this a.m. and found the people who brought the tortoise to me. Long story short, a gate was left open and the tortoise escaped from his 1 acre yard. Now get this part: He and a female same age were bought as hatchlings for $50 and they are now 8 years old. Ever since they've been big enough, they've lived outside. They have a burrow and that's where they live. No heat in the winter, just a burrow. Our average winter time day temp is around 50 and night time around 35. Some days and nights much colder. These two sulcatas have been living that way now for 7 winters. I guess ignorance is bliss. I didn't tell the lady any different. I figured if she knew she should be keeping them warm, they'd probably get sick. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, I thought that tortoise looked loved!


----------



## AnthonyC

Good Morning TFO! Just 2 more days until the kiddies get the announcement about their tortoise. Thank all of you for posting on the SURPRISE! thread (and continue to do so if you haven't already!) It really means a lot to me that you wrote such kind words. My students truly are amazing! Their hard work and dedication is evidenced in their test results and enthusiasm to learn! Again I want to thank Jon for really coming through for us; he is the member who is providing us with our tortoise. Finally--Can any of you Russian Tortoise owners recommend a good "Care of Russian Tortoises" thread that I can print out and distribute to my classes on Friday? Thank you!!


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> Good Morning TFO! Just 2 more days until the kiddies get the announcement about their tortoise. Thank all of you for posting on the SURPRISE! thread (and continue to do so if you haven't already!) It really means a lot to me that you wrote such kind words. My students truly are amazing! Their hard work and dedication is evidenced in their test results and enthusiasm to learn! Again I want to thank Jon for really coming through for us; he is the member who is providing us with our tortoise. Finally--Can any of you Russian Tortoise owners recommend a good "Care of Russian Tortoises" thread that I can print out and distribute to my classes on Friday? Thank you!!



You never say anything bad about your classes they must be great.... unlike my class


----------



## AnthonyC

They really are, Ty. When everything on t.v. is portraying a vision of doom & gloom (economy, terrorism, war) these kids keep their eye on the prize, and stay focused. If they are a reflection of what the leaders of tomorrow will be like, then we can all be rest assured that our kids & grand kids will be in good hands! 



tyler0912 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning TFO! Just 2 more days until the kiddies get the announcement about their tortoise. Thank all of you for posting on the SURPRISE! thread (and continue to do so if you haven't already!) It really means a lot to me that you wrote such kind words. My students truly are amazing! Their hard work and dedication is evidenced in their test results and enthusiasm to learn! Again I want to thank Jon for really coming through for us; he is the member who is providing us with our tortoise. Finally--Can any of you Russian Tortoise owners recommend a good "Care of Russian Tortoises" thread that I can print out and distribute to my classes on Friday? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never say anything bad about your classes they must be great.... unlike my class
Click to expand...


----------



## tyler0912

http://russiantortoise.org/care_sheet.htm
http://premiumtortoises.com/russian.aspx
http://www.turtlerescues.org/russian_tortoise_care.htm

Any help?
Probably not...
I can not find a thread.... lol 



AnthonyC said:


> They really are, Ty. When everything on t.v. is portraying a vision of doom & gloom (economy, terrorism, war) these kids keep their eye on the prize, and stay focused. If they are a reflection of what the leaders of tomorrow will be like, then we can all be rest assured that our kids & grand kids will be in good hands!
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning TFO! Just 2 more days until the kiddies get the announcement about their tortoise. Thank all of you for posting on the SURPRISE! thread (and continue to do so if you haven't already!) It really means a lot to me that you wrote such kind words. My students truly are amazing! Their hard work and dedication is evidenced in their test results and enthusiasm to learn! Again I want to thank Jon for really coming through for us; he is the member who is providing us with our tortoise. Finally--Can any of you Russian Tortoise owners recommend a good "Care of Russian Tortoises" thread that I can print out and distribute to my classes on Friday? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never say anything bad about your classes they must be great.... unlike my class
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Easy for you then  
Good kids....
Come and sort our school out!  
Too much work for my thugs


----------



## Jacqui

Somebody could start a thread....

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Calling-all-Russian-owners#axzz1bt9N6oA8


----------



## pdrobber

How broad and inclusive should this be? Should everyone take a swing at covering the following or maybe one and people add tidbits? needs to be simple but not leave room for questioning...I'm probably thinking too broad for a care sheet...

background info on species?

Diet-what greens, grasses, weeds, flowers are good, edible. manufactured diets? supplements and vitamins? oxalates? or maybe just mention variation is key.

Temps and lighting?- can live in temps 65-105?basking spot? hot and cool end? natural range background info? CHEs, heat mats, basking spots,importance of UVB? ambient lighting. night time lighting/heating? 

Substrate-good mixes, what not to use, retaining moisture/humidity

Bowls and enclosure decorations- recommend flowerpot saucers? slate, not too deep as to prevent tipping, fake plants vs real, creating barriers if more than one? hide ideas

Indoor enclosures- tort table, bookcase on back, tanks, multi level, lamp positioning?

Outdoor enclosures- pens, kiddie pools, grazing, covering, seasons, hibernation?

soaking?

medical? shell infections, worms, runny nose, closed/swollen eyes? dehydration? overgrown beak/nails? pyramiding/bumpiness?

keeping solo vs groups? 

seems like a lot to take on lol...maybe the students should do the research and compilation of data...would be good research skill sharpening task, could break it up by a few students per area of care discussion (not groupwork, just a few individuals doing the same thing, could get different viewpoints and info)


if he's going to print it out, the thread, I don't think there should be like 10 different people's opinions and back and forth discussion...we'd be killing quite a few trees.


----------



## AnthonyC

No, a lot of differing opinions is fine. I can use them all and then let them pick out the ones they think are the best--based on research and evidence of course! I'm sure all of your input will be utilized in some way, as long as it's not too outlandish... something like "It is a known fact that a Russian Tortoise is responsible for initiating the Cold War"--not very helpful!


----------



## dmmj

AnthonyC said:


> something like "It is a known fact that a Russian Tortoise is responsible for initiating the Cold War"--not very helpful!


Great now the secret is out.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My 5 year old has been home sick for 3 day's and she is cracking me up!! She say's the most random things. We were just eating lunch and she said "Do you know how bad gangsters are"? I said , how bad? She said "they prolly tell their mom's that they will clean their room's and turn wight around and make a bigger mess"!! "Also, they say GET LOST in a dark voice, why would they want someone to get lost, getting lost is scary"! Haha!!


----------



## pdrobber

hahaha adorable


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My 5 year old has been home sick for 3 day's and she is cracking me up!! She say's the most random things. We were just eating lunch and she said "Do you know how bad gangsters are"? I said , how bad? She said "they prolly tell their mom's that they will clean their room's and turn wight around and make a bigger mess"!! "Also, they say GET LOST in a dark voice, why would they want someone to get lost, getting lost is scary"! Haha!!



Sweet! Watch out for her in the future, she sounds like a smart child.


----------



## cherylim

I'm crawling back in today, after a self-imposed Sims 3 ban. Hello everyone!


----------



## AnthonyC

I was wondering where the heck you went! You mean you took a leave of absence just to play a video game?? You just got my nomination for "Girlfriend of the Year!" 



cherylim said:


> I'm crawling back in today, after a self-imposed Sims 3 ban. Hello everyone!


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> I was wondering where the heck you went! You mean you took a leave of absence just to play a video game?? You just got my nomination for "Girlfriend of the Year!"
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm crawling back in today, after a self-imposed Sims 3 ban. Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAHA....How cruel!
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyC

Actually that one was genuine! 



tyler0912 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering where the heck you went! You mean you took a leave of absence just to play a video game?? You just got my nomination for "Girlfriend of the Year!"
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm crawling back in today, after a self-imposed Sims 3 ban. Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAHA....How cruel!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> I was wondering where the heck you went! You mean you took a leave of absence just to play a video game?? You just got my nomination for "Girlfriend of the Year!"





I have lived in Sim-world for long enough, now. I need to return to tortoise-ness and to you wonderful people - I was missing my own life too much!


----------



## AnthonyC

Well welcome back to reality! 



cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering where the heck you went! You mean you took a leave of absence just to play a video game?? You just got my nomination for "Girlfriend of the Year!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Sim-world for long enough, now. I need to return to tortoise-ness and to you wonderful people - I was missing my own life too much!
Click to expand...


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering where the heck you went! You mean you took a leave of absence just to play a video game?? You just got my nomination for "Girlfriend of the Year!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Sim-world for long enough, now. I need to return to tortoise-ness and to you wonderful people - I was missing my own life too much!
Click to expand...


Awh...poor you...
I would not pay that much money on a game...that YOU DOWNLOAD....I would rather buy the disc...astleast then it seems i gained something from my money!


----------



## dmmj

I can't get over digital downloads, I need the physical copy myself.


----------



## tyler0912

dmmj said:


> I can't get over digital downloads, I need the physical copy myself.



I 2nd this!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

tyler0912 said:


> I 2nd this!



I 3rd this


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I bought the disk 

Glad to see Cheryl has returned from Sim land. I do understand how addictive it is.


----------



## tyler0912

LOL CHERYL 3 agains 1


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I was wondering where the heck you went! You mean you took a leave of absence just to play a video game?? You just got my nomination for "Girlfriend of the Year!"



Who wants to be the first, to send this to Anthony's girlfriend?????


----------



## cherylim

Haha, I like my games to arrive on time. 

My poor fiance pre-ordered a game that was supposed to arrive the same day I got The Sims 3. He's still waiting for it.

At least digital downloads don't get lost in the mail.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering where the heck you went! You mean you took a leave of absence just to play a video game?? You just got my nomination for "Girlfriend of the Year!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to be the first, to send this to Anthony's girlfriend?????
Click to expand...

What happens in TFO, stays in TFO


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> Who wants to be the first, to send this to Anthony's girlfriend?????



Your in trouble Anthony!


----------



## tyler0912

Haha dmmj! Were not in vegas and turtletortoise,
I agree he should get punished!
He is getting abuse again and he is not online...poor guy...lol!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

He should stay online for a while longer and experience it in action!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> What happens in TFO, stays in TFO



Wanna bet????


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Anthony is really in trouble!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha... What a bunch of clowns! Once again, when I'm gone, the smack talk starts!!  Hey I used to try to get my gf's to play video games. I gave up on that when one of them punched me in the "joy bag" for beating her @ Mario Kart: Double Dash! NEVER-EVER-EVER-EVER-AGAIN!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Are we talking about the same girl friend as your other 2?


----------



## AnthonyC

Whoa! Whoa! Two?? Am I missing something?? 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Are we talking about the same girl friend as your other 2?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Hmmmm...... Maybe I got things mixed up.


----------



## AnthonyC

Whoa! Just caught the weather on the news. Possibility of a dusting of snow tonight?! Yikes!


----------



## Torty Mom

Nice try changing the subject! You said "gfs" then you said one of them......... are you a double dipper? You are soooooooo B*U*S*T*E*D


----------



## Jacqui

Are you suffering from Thirsty Thursday Syndrome?? 




Well you have come to the right thread to help you find all the things your thirsty for: a little humor, a little teasing, a little gossip, a little entertainment, a little education. What more could you ask for?


...sorry but yes, we do also have Anthony. 

Morning folks!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning folks!


----------



## AnthonyC

Good Morning TFO! 

Jacqui-- I didn't even wipe the eye boogies out of my eyes and you're at it already!  That's okay... I wouldn't have it any other way!! 

Mary Anne-- You're SO right! Haha! It does read exactly as though I was talking about having 2 gf's! 
1st off: You're giving me WAYYY too much credit! 
2nd off: I honestly was referring to one girl/one incident! 
3rd off: If she happens to read this would you possibly have a spare room for me to stay in?? JK!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

*hooks up printer* 
Now Anthony who should I address this too? 
I gather it's not MrsC! Miss C will do then! 

Also REPLY TO MY PM.
Honestly if you don't want to swap then say. I have a plan B, it's all cool but i need to know.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning folks!



A great morning back to ya!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good morning, I have no voice on this dark & dreary day!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning, I have no voice on this dark & dreary day!



It is tipping it down here 
I've got to go fetch two very fed up neds in early. It means i've got to go out in the rain to muck out etc first!


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, I have no voice on this dark & dreary day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is tipping it down here
> I've got to go fetch two very fed up neds in early. It means i've got to go out in the rain to muck out etc first!
Click to expand...


Poor you its been raining here....i hear... I got up 20mins ago ( 12:35pm ) What a great slee p 
Dry here at the moment!


----------



## dmmj

dmmj is watching ghoulies on netflix and is freezing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> dmmj is watching ghoulies on netflix and is freezing.



Why freezing?


----------



## tyler0912

CtTortoiseMom said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj is watching ghoulies on netflix and is freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why freezing?
Click to expand...


Maybe he is cold?


----------



## dmmj

CtTortoiseMom said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj is watching ghoulies on netflix and is freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why freezing?
Click to expand...

I am california born and raised so I get cold very easily. plus I lost a lot of weight and my natural insulation went away.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Congrats on the weight loss! I get cold easily too so I feel your pain!


----------



## tyler0912

I get used to it with living in UK


----------



## AnthonyC

Steph--Sorry I just read your post here about PM'ing you. I did awhile ago. No, no, no! I have no problem w/my SS. I am quite happy, as a matter of fact! Stop worrying and go clean the poop outta your horse stalls! 
What the heck gave you impression that I was unhappy about that anyway??

dmmj-- Ghoulies=CLASSIC! Love the toilet bowel scene! 

Cheryl--If you address anything to "Mrs.C" or even "MissC" for that matter it's going to go directly to my mother! 

Erin-- Feel better! 

Okay that about covers everything!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> dmmj is watching ghoulies on netflix and is freezing.



Cuddle up under an afghan or something. Maybe even have a hot chocolate with those itty bitty marshmallows. 





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning, I have no voice on this dark & dreary day!



Good thing you don't have to talk in here! So a sore throat or what?


----------



## tyler0912

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning, I have no voice on this dark & dreary day!



My voice is clearing up a little bit....Goodbye voice hemmorhage...


----------



## dmmj

what's a voice hemmorhage?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj is watching ghoulies on netflix and is freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuddle up under an afghan or something. Maybe even have a hot chocolate with those itty bitty marshmallows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, I have no voice on this dark & dreary day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing you don't have to talk in here! So a sore throat or what?
Click to expand...



No sore throat just no voice. Everyone in my house got a wicked cold and cough so I think I am lucky to just have no voice!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> No sore throat just no voice. Everyone in my house got a wicked cold and cough so I think I am lucky to just have no voice!



I'd take the lack of voice too.





Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sore throat just no voice. Everyone in my house got a wicked cold and cough so I think I am lucky to just have no voice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take the lack of voice too.
Click to expand...


 I just noticed this made post 1,111.


----------



## AnthonyC

Okay so somethings strike me as being very literal when I read them... I'm an English nerd remember?? 

"Cuddle up under an afghan or something. Maybe even have a hot chocolate with those itty bitty marshmallows."

"Cuddle up under an afghan or something."--Makes me think of someone actually cuddled up under a person from Afghanistan.

"Maybe even have a hot chocolate with those itty bitty marshmallows."--I picture a guy sitting on his couch sharing a cup of hot chocolate and watching t.v. with some little marshmallow people next to him. 

This will definitely be going into a lesson plan! Thanks, Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Okay so somethings strike me as being very literal when I read them... I'm an English nerd remember??
> 
> "Cuddle up under an afghan or something. Maybe even have a hot chocolate with those itty bitty marshmallows."
> 
> "Cuddle up under an afghan or something."--Makes me think of someone actually cuddled up under a person from Afghanistan.
> 
> "Maybe even have a hot chocolate with those itty bitty marshmallows."--I picture a guy sitting on his couch sharing a cup of hot chocolate and watching t.v. with some little marshmallow people next to him.
> 
> This will definitely be going into a lesson plan! Thanks, Jacqui!



For a teacher you missed one major fact with your one visual... If I were speaking of a person whose was from Afghanistan, I would have had to have used a capitalized A, not the lower case one which I used.


----------



## Torty Mom

Blahahahahahahahahahahahahahah he is too young to know what an afghan is!!! Blahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Blahahahahahahahahahahahahahah he is too young to know what an afghan is!!! Blahahahahahahahahahah



It's a long haired sight hound isn't it?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I'm back from nowhere, and I'm leaving again. See you In an hour!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> I'm back from nowhere, and I'm leaving again. See you In an hour!



Is that a promise or a threat?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I pictured laying under an Afghan dog...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It is snowing outside as I type. A miserable mix of sleet and snow. Growing season has officially ended . At least the kids are excited.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> Is that a promise or a threat?



No it's real. See I'm finally back, about 6 hours later.


----------



## tyler0912

Grh...i want snow here but it will come, sure enough!


----------



## dmmj

Afghan = blanket


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is snowing outside as I type. A miserable mix of sleet and snow. Growing season has officially ended . At least the kids are excited.



I don't mind snow, but sleet is bad.


----------



## AnthonyC

Snowing here too, Erin. Sad times! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is snowing outside as I type. A miserable mix of sleet and snow. Growing season has officially ended . At least the kids are excited.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Not snowing here!!!! 

But sure is rainy and cold.


----------



## dmmj

What's snow?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

dmmj said:


> What's snow?



Some how I just don't know how to reply.


----------



## tyler0912

Why has everyone got snow and i dont?
It is 3.34am and i just cant sleep.........UGH


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I don't have snow


----------



## AnthonyC

Gooood Morningggg TFOOOOO! Well we have a 2hr delay today. I'm not even sure why. When I got the "phone chain call" the person calling me didn't know why, but either way I'm up, I'm hyper, and I have nothing to do!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

I was beginning to think that I was all alone! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning!!!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning...wish I had a delay here. blah off to work.


----------



## AnthonyC

Delays sound great, but it basically means 2x the work on Monday! Pete, can you give me the link to that Reptile Show in White Plains(?) again? I can't find it anywhere. Thanks! 



pdrobber said:


> good morning...wish I had a delay here. blah off to work.


----------



## tyler0912

Morning one Morning ALL!


----------



## Jacqui

Well it's morning at least.


----------



## AnthonyC

I sent that box of Nutrisystem food back on Tuesday. I just checked my email, and they sent me a computer generated message "thanking me for my order" (HUH?), and a SWEEEEEET A** COUPON for $10 off my next order!!!! 
For those of you who watch ESPN that definitely deserves a C'MON MANNN!!!


----------



## Jacqui

They will no doubt have to destroy the product any how, just to be sure there was no product tampering done while with you.


----------



## AnthonyC

Do you really think that they're going to do that? Geez all it did was lick each item & then reseal it exactly how they had it! 



Jacqui said:


> They will no doubt have to destroy the product any how, just to be sure there was no product tampering done while with you.


----------



## pdrobber

http://reptileexpo.com/nyfirst.htm


----------



## AnthonyC

Thanks, Pete!


----------



## AnthonyC

Since this is what I believe to be the most viewed thread on the forum, I figured that this is a good place to post this--
I apologize for the comment I left on cyyoung749's thread. It definitely was not meant to offend. My fingers where tapping keys faster than my brain was working. My bad!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Hello again. I had to leave once again but now I am here to stay! Well, in tell tomorow.

Whoops, I meant till monday


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm bored.
It's 10:45pm and I'm listening to music in bed! 
(Currently Christina Perri but it was Motley Crue!)

Entertain me guys!

Also Anthony, I thought that was what happened with most of your posts?!


----------



## cherylim

I have just had the worst evening ever. I can't even explain.

Not sleeping for a while, let's put it that way. Going to take a long while to relax. Argh!

Please post your cutest pictures to cheer me up.


----------



## AnthonyC

Noooo.... Geez! I posted that then realized that it probably wasn't one of my smartest posts.... but it sure was damn funny! Oh man... there I go again! 




stephiiberrybean said:


> I'm bored.
> It's 10:45pm and I'm listening to music in bed!
> (Currently Christina Perri but it was Motley Crue!)
> 
> Entertain me guys!
> 
> Also Anthony, I thought that was what happened with most of your posts?!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

AnthonyC said:


> Noooo.... Geez! I posted that then realized that it probably wasn't one of my smartest posts.... but it sure was damn funny! Oh man... there I go again!



Have to say i did find it freaking hilarious when I read it and then re-read the post title! 
Now look, your getting me into trouble!!!!

Cheryl, how about this...
Today I got to ride my over-sized pony again. Despite nearly being put down twice in the past 3 months. Something the vets never thought I'd be able to do again.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Cheryl, how about this...
> Today I got to ride my over-sized pony again. Despite nearly being put down twice in the past 3 months. Something the vets never thought I'd be able to do again.



That works! 

Woo! So pleased for you. Congratulations (if that's the right word to use...)!

Now, time to work on training our tortoises for the same feat? I'd like to ride Emrys around the garden, but I feel he needs some strength and stamina improvement...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

cherylim said:


> Now, time to work on training our tortoises for the same feat? I'd like to ride Emrys around the garden, but I feel he needs some strength and stamina improvement...



I have a programme for the horses set out, we might have to alter it a bit for tortoises but it should work


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Hot dogs for breakfast mmmmmmm!

Oh wait, it's dinner. Oh well maybe in the morning!


----------



## pdrobber

anyone watch Chuck on NBC? or going to check out Grimm after it? 

also btw, fyi, I'm headed to GMA (good morning america ABC channel 7 in NYC) with two dogs for a halloween costume for pets segment Monday(phew, 5 acronyms in that sentence!). Others from our shelter will be on Today Show on NBC Monday morning as well! I still haven't gotten to go to Today Show, someday! I watch it all the time, would be cool. I have gone on CBS local morning show, CBS Early Show, Fox Good Day New York, WPIX local morning show, and now also GMA on ABC! Some of our dogs have gone to NBC local show as well, and the weatherwoman from NBC adopted a dog from us last year!

We had a benefit event at the Copa Cabana on Wednesday night, I went and helped out, handled a few dogs, and an NBC Today Show correspondent was there as a celebrity guest judge for the dog costume show. Some other TV personalities were there as well.

Any Halloween parties for you guys this weekend?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Any Halloween parties for you guys this weekend?



I think I only have gone to one party in my life so far and that was back in elementary school.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Movie night!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Movie night!!!!



What movie are you going to watch?


----------



## pdrobber

don't worry I have no party this weekend either...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> don't worry I have no party this weekend either...



So what are you going to do this weekend for yourself?


----------



## pdrobber

well, I'm working tomorrow and Sunday. I also have some schoolwork to do. mostly just some relaxing...would like to go out to Long Island and see the torts but probably not likely to happen. would only be there a few hours before I'd have to come back.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Heh sorry I couldn't reply earlier. Had to leave. Xmen first class. We were running out of movies.


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys 5.17am here,
I have not slept a wink!
I was in bed at 11.00pm!
Whats wrong with me lately,

Ive always been a bad sleeper but comeon! 
Im led here ,
Tv off,
Light off,
Phone On!


----------



## Torty Mom

It's very quiet in here tonight...whhhatttsssup!! AnthonyC isn't even around to torture!! Sheesh, boring Friday night! I'm tired, my big son flooded the bathrooms and hallways because the dork fell asleep in the shower, the hubby is cranky because he has been shop vacuuming the hallway all day and delt with the plumber. I missed happy hour.....whaaaaaaa



tyler0912 said:


> Hey guys 5.17am here,
> I have not slept a wink!
> I was in bed at 11.00pm!
> Whats wrong with me lately,
> 
> Ive always been a bad sleeper but comeon!
> Im led here ,
> Tv off,
> Light off,
> Phone On!




Tyler I bet it the stress of the anniversary of your brother bothering you. Try not to think about it, can you play some soft music? I can sing you a song, then you would throw up and be sick for the rest of the day!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I hate Halloween. I leave my lights out and would throw Bob poop at anyone who knocked on my door anyway. This is the holiday I hate the most. I have only dressed up in a costume once in my life and I can't think of who I dressed like. A comedian from the 60's. Her hair was all frizzed up and she bragged about having 5 husbands and I forget her currant husbands name but she talked about him all the time and made fun of him something awful. She held a cigarette in a long holder and had a raucous laugh...oh man her name is driving me nuts!!! Quick somebody think of her...

Phyllis Diller!!!

I went to the god of information...google


----------



## cherylim

I'm really looking forward to Halloween. We didn't do much when I was a kid, and since I moved out at 18 I've lived in apartments that aren't easy for kids to visit.

This year is the first year I'm in my own house, and I'm really excited because there are a fair few kids on our road, and who knows about the nearby roads? I'm actually going to get to answer the door to them and give them sweets and chocolate. I'm really excited about getting involved in it for the first time!

I've also been invited to a party tonight, but won't be doing the whole dressing up and going out thing. I'm not a drinker or a partier, so I'll just pop along for the pre-drinks and show my face.


----------



## tyler0912

Torty Mom said:


> It's very quiet in here tonight...whhhatttsssup!! AnthonyC isn't even around to torture!! Sheesh, boring Friday night! I'm tired, my big son flooded the bathrooms and hallways because the dork fell asleep in the shower, the hubby is cranky because he has been shop vacuuming the hallway all day and delt with the plumber. I missed happy hour.....whaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys 5.17am here,
> I have not slept a wink!
> I was in bed at 11.00pm!
> Whats wrong with me lately,
> 
> Ive always been a bad sleeper but comeon!
> Im led here ,
> Tv off,
> Light off,
> Phone On!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler I bet it the stress of the anniversary of your brother bothering you. Try not to think about it, can you play some soft music? I can sing you a song, then you would throw up and be sick for the rest of the day!
Click to expand...





But then you may make my ears bleed?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Torty Mom said:


> It's very quiet in here tonight...whhhatttsssup!! AnthonyC isn't even around to torture!! Sheesh, boring Friday night! I'm tired, my big son flooded the bathrooms and hallways because the dork fell asleep in the shower, the hubby is cranky because he has been shop vacuuming the hallway all day and delt with the plumber. I missed happy hour.....whaaaaaaa



Thats quite impressive. He fell asleep standing up in the shower?! Was he hypnotized?


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO! Where the heck are all the UK members? It's usually only me, you, and Erin up this early. Were you guys bored last night without me to pick on? I was hanging out with a few friends: Jack, Jim, & Johnny!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Gooooood mooooorning to you! Slept in a bit this morning. 

Which I don't normally do


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning!! 

Mary Anne, I am concerned about your son falling asleep in the shower, is he sick? Or is this one of the many weird things older kids do?!

Re: to me Halloween just means lots of walking in the cold. We turn the lights off and shut the house down because we are all out. I think it would be fun to hand out candy but I have never done it.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

AnthonyC said:


> GOOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO! Where the heck are all the UK members? It's usually only me, you, and Erin up this early. Were you guys bored last night without me to pick on? I was hanging out with a few friends: Jack, Jim, & Johnny!



I'm around, going soon to do ponies.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> Mary Anne, I am concerned about your son falling asleep in the shower, is he sick? Or is this one of the many weird things older kids do?!
> 
> Re: to me Halloween just means lots of walking in the cold. We turn the lights off and shut the house down because we are all out. I think it would be fun to hand out candy but I have never done it.



Yes, walking in the cold in tell your fingers and face is numb!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## Torty Mom

Erin, it's one of the many weird things older kids do. He works out in the oil fields and gets up early and really does work his butt off. He is sooo tired, so since we don't have a spa, I guess he tried to make one of his own. I could seriously kick his butt, I think the hallway carpet is ruined. My hubby swears it's NOT toilet water, I am not too sure. Not fun at my house right now! I would just croak if I have toilet water all over my bathrooms and hallway **holds back tears** Thank goodness it's not cold yet, because we have big fans running day and night! So....... not sick just a dumb kid who knows everything! He is actually a really good kid, no drinking or drugs, so if this is the worse thing he could do I am okay with it! He will be 19 on Veteran's day. It's all good I still love him!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> She held a cigarette in a long holder and had a raucous laugh...oh man her name is driving me nuts!!! Quick somebody think of her...
> 
> Phyllis Diller!!!
> 
> I went to the god of information...google



And don't forget "Fang."


Well, I guess I've piddle-farted around inside long enough. Time to go out and take care of my morning chores. But Br-r-r-r-r-r....its cold this a.m. I don't wanna' go......


----------



## AnthonyC

Okay so what did I miss? I was off for awhile. Anything new??


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Okay so what did I miss? I was off for awhile. Anything new??



We are not telling. You snooze, you loose.


----------



## AnthonyC

Listen, let me put this in words that you'll understand--
Me want know now! Unga-Bunga! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©

That is my secret language.

ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©

This is my secret language

Dhowafareufjyoubfjdpeopleajxjdbdjxjdoingksksnsjxtodayxhdbdj?&:;$;8;&,.

Find the sentence.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Listen, let me put this in words that you'll understand--
> Me want know now! Unga-Bunga! HAHAHAHA!



To think, they let you teach young impressionable minds...


----------



## AnthonyC

I think that just made my hangover worse! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
> 
> That is my secret language.
> 
> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
> 
> This is my secret language
> 
> Dhowafareufjyoubfjdpeopleajxjdbdjxjdoingksksnsjxtodayxhdbdj?&:;$;8;&,.
> 
> Find the sentence.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Why won't it work


----------



## jackrat

Torty Mom said:


> Erin, it's one of the many weird things older kids do. He works out in the oil fields and gets up early and really does work his butt off. He is sooo tired, so since we don't have a spa, I guess he tried to make one of his own. I could seriously kick his butt, I think the hallway carpet is ruined. My hubby swears it's NOT toilet water, I am not too sure. Not fun at my house right now! I would just croak if I have toilet water all over my bathrooms and hallway **holds back tears** Thank goodness it's not cold yet, because we have big fans running day and night! So....... not sick just a dumb kid who knows everything! He is actually a really good kid, no drinking or drugs, so if this is the worse thing he could do I am okay with it! He will be 19 on Veteran's day. It's all good I still love him!!!


As a fellow oil field worker,I can say I've fell asleep in the shower a few times.LOL Seriously,if he is interested,the company I work for is hiring offshore.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

my com puter is so slooooooooooooooooooooooooo w!!!! it took me 10 whole minutes to load the website and post this

ok thats weird. i was on my ipod trying to post those weird posts and it said it wouldnt work. so I came on here and apparantly it worked. I am very confused.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> . I am very confused.



Oh no!! The first symptoms of spending to much time around Anthony are showing!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I should have known. I thought something strange was happening! You should stop confusing people, Anthony! its very confusing!


----------



## Jacqui

Somebody mention snow ice cream on another thread. I have not had any, since I was an elementary aged kid. In this world of pollution fears, does anybody still actually make it?


----------



## Torty Mom

jackrat said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, it's one of the many weird things older kids do. He works out in the oil fields and gets up early and really does work his butt off. He is sooo tired, so since we don't have a spa, I guess he tried to make one of his own. I could seriously kick his butt, I think the hallway carpet is ruined. My hubby swears it's NOT toilet water, I am not too sure. Not fun at my house right now! I would just croak if I have toilet water all over my bathrooms and hallway **holds back tears** Thank goodness it's not cold yet, because we have big fans running day and night! So....... not sick just a dumb kid who knows everything! He is actually a really good kid, no drinking or drugs, so if this is the worse thing he could do I am okay with it! He will be 19 on Veteran's day. It's all good I still love him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As a fellow oil field worker,I can say I've fell asleep in the shower a few times.LOL Seriously,if he is interested,the company I work for is hiring offshore.
Click to expand...

Thanks Jeff, that is super sweet of you, I'll let him know! He really is a great kid and I'm not just saying it because I am his momma!!!


----------



## jackrat

Jacqui said:


> Somebody mention snow ice cream on another thread. I have not had any, since I was an elementary aged kid. In this world of pollution fears, does anybody still actually make it?


I do!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jackrat said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, it's one of the many weird things older kids do. He works out in the oil fields and gets up early and really does work his butt off. He is sooo tired, so since we don't have a spa, I guess he tried to make one of his own. I could seriously kick his butt, I think the hallway carpet is ruined. My hubby swears it's NOT toilet water, I am not too sure. Not fun at my house right now! I would just croak if I have toilet water all over my bathrooms and hallway **holds back tears** Thank goodness it's not cold yet, because we have big fans running day and night! So....... not sick just a dumb kid who knows everything! He is actually a really good kid, no drinking or drugs, so if this is the worse thing he could do I am okay with it! He will be 19 on Veteran's day. It's all good I still love him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As a fellow oil field worker,I can say I've fell asleep in the shower a few times.LOL Seriously,if he is interested,the company I work for is hiring offshore.
Click to expand...

I am glad that he is okay. He sounds like a great kid! A future Jackrat in the making!! Sorry about the mess!! That really stinks





AnthonyC said:


> Listen, let me put this in words that you'll understand--
> Me want know now! Unga-Bunga! HAHAHAHA!



This may be proof of why not to drink on TFO!!!!! oooooh snap!



TurtleTortoise said:


> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
> 
> That is my secret language.
> 
> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
> 
> This is my secret language
> 
> Dhowafareufjyoubfjdpeopleajxjdbdjxjdoingksksnsjxtodayxhdbdj?&:;$;8;&,.
> 
> Find the sentence.






How are you people doing today, booya!


----------



## Jacqui

jackrat said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody mention snow ice cream on another thread. I have not had any, since I was an elementary aged kid. In this world of pollution fears, does anybody still actually make it?
> 
> 
> 
> I do!
Click to expand...


Would you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

This thread fries my brain.

How has everyone day been?


----------



## AnthonyC

Eh! My headache went away... then I saw Jacqui's posts!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Eh! My headache went away... then I saw Jacqui's posts!



 Glad to be of service!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

CtTortoiseMom said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, it's one of the many weird things older kids do. He works out in the oil fields and gets up early and really does work his butt off. He is sooo tired, so since we don't have a spa, I guess he tried to make one of his own. I could seriously kick his butt, I think the hallway carpet is ruined. My hubby swears it's NOT toilet water, I am not too sure. Not fun at my house right now! I would just croak if I have toilet water all over my bathrooms and hallway **holds back tears** Thank goodness it's not cold yet, because we have big fans running day and night! So....... not sick just a dumb kid who knows everything! He is actually a really good kid, no drinking or drugs, so if this is the worse thing he could do I am okay with it! He will be 19 on Veteran's day. It's all good I still love him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> As a fellow oil field worker,I can say I've fell asleep in the shower a few times.LOL Seriously,if he is interested,the company I work for is hiring offshore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad that he is okay. He sounds like a great kid! A future Jackrat in the making!! Sorry about the mess!! That really stinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, let me put this in words that you'll understand--
> Me want know now! Unga-Bunga! HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This may be proof of why not to drink on TFO!!!!! oooooh snap!
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
> 
> That is my secret language.
> 
> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
> 
> This is my secret language
> 
> Dhowafareufjyoubfjdpeopleajxjdbdjxjdoingksksnsjxtodayxhdbdj?&:;$;8;&,.
> 
> Find the sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you people doing today, booya!
Click to expand...







Congatulations!!!! Now can you figure out the secret code????

Hint: for some reason you can only view it correctly on an iPod,iPhone,or iPad. So, it's going to be pretty hard if you don't have one.


----------



## AnthonyC

If I can't view it correctly how the heck am I supposed to figure it out!?! Haha! Is this some kind of cruel joke? Are you really Jig Saw?? 

Oh no wait... actually I think I see it now... does it say "How are you people doing today??" 



AnthonyC said:


> If I can't view it correctly how the heck am I supposed to figure it out!?! Haha! Is this some kind of cruel joke? Are you really Jig Saw??


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> If I can't view it correctly how the heck am I supposed to figure it out!?! Haha! Is this some kind of cruel joke? Are you really Jig Saw??
> 
> Oh no wait... actually I think I see it now... does it say "How are you people doing today??"
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't view it correctly how the heck am I supposed to figure it out!?! Haha! Is this some kind of cruel joke? Are you really Jig Saw??
Click to expand...




The sentence is a bunch of letters that you can find out, but what about the top part, can you figure out what my secret language is??? And for that one you do have to have a iPod/iPhone/iPad to figure out. So if you don't have one of those, all I can say is good luck!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am on my Ipad but all I see is a bunch of boxes. Is that what I am supposed to see?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

............................ and how much did you have to drink last night?! 



AnthonyC said:


> If I can't view it correctly how the heck am I supposed to figure it out!?! Haha! Is this some kind of cruel joke? Are you really Jig Saw??
> 
> Oh no wait... actually I think I see it now... does it say "How are you people doing today??"


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Hmmm........ Well it's supossed to be a bunch of smiling poops. The app called emoji free and it gives you faces on your keyboard that you can only see on the iPod/iPad/iPhone, but then again, who knows. Maybe you have to have the app downloaded and activated to see it. â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©âœŒ

And this is some freaky giraffe I found on google. Who knows if the picture will show up:







If that doesn't work then heres the link:
http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...ari&q=weird animals&sa=N&biw=320&bih=356#i=34


----------



## jackrat

Jacqui said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody mention snow ice cream on another thread. I have not had any, since I was an elementary aged kid. In this world of pollution fears, does anybody still actually make it?
> 
> 
> 
> I do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing your recipe?
Click to expand...

I just skim the top,loose layer of snow,mix it with condensed milk and put in some vanilla. Pretty rich,you might want to eat it sitting on the toilet!


----------



## AnthonyC

How in THE hell was I supposed to see smiling poops! What exactly would a smiling poop look like anyway??? Argh... I need a drink! 

Steph... How much did I drink? Too much!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

You don't need Emoji to see it. My friend sent them to me for ages before I actually downloaded the ap to send them back! 

HAHA! I have no sympathy but I won't make fun!
I will need sympathy next saturday!


----------



## AnthonyC

So you have no sympathy FOR me, but you're going to need sympathy FROM me next week? Does anyone else see a problem w/this?? Greedy, greedy girl!!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> You don't need Emoji to see it. My friend sent them to me for ages before I actually downloaded the ap to send them back!
> 
> HAHA! I have no sympathy but I won't make fun!
> I will need sympathy next saturday!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

A smiling poop looks like a smiling poop, simple as that


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I see no problem,
You are man, I am woman... its how things work! 



AnthonyC said:


> So you have no sympathy FOR me, but you're going to need sympathy FROM me next week? Does anyone else see a problem w/this?? Greedy, greedy girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need Emoji to see it. My friend sent them to me for ages before I actually downloaded the ap to send them back!
> 
> HAHA! I have no sympathy but I won't make fun!
> I will need sympathy next saturday!
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyC

Steph is this the same pony that you have?? What a cutey!!! 

http://proyectos.larioja.com/tu-mas...=com_ponygallery&Itemid=&func=detail&id=6[hr]
I stand corrected! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> A smiling poop looks like a smiling poop, simple as that


----------



## stephiiberrybean

THAT IS DOWN RIGHT MEAN!
I am off to bed now as you have upset me greatly.

GOODNIGHT!!! *Storms off and slams door*



AnthonyC said:


> Steph is this the same pony that you have?? What a cutey!!!
> 
> http://proyectos.larioja.com/tu-mas...=com_ponygallery&Itemid=&func=detail&id=6[hr]
> I stand corrected!
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> A smiling poop looks like a smiling poop, simple as that
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyC

...and I quote "You are man, I am woman... its how things work!" 
Night Night, Steph. Dream of fuzzy spiders! Muah!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Here is a link to the poop.

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...t=safari&q=emoji poo&sa=N&biw=320&bih=416#i=9

That is pretty much it!


----------



## pdrobber

good evening all...enjoying nice warm indoors northeasters?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Snug as a bug in a rug, you?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Smells like burnt something here. The joy of corn burners.


----------



## pdrobber

yes nice and warm here...until I have to go to work tomorrow morning and walk the dogs throughout the day...should be interesting. We fitted them with donated sweaters and coats today


----------



## jackrat

Bonfire in the yard tonight. Hot dogs and smoors for supper.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wonder why hot dogs taste so much better when cooked outside?


----------



## Jacqui

jackrat said:


> Bonfire in the yard tonight. Hot dogs and smoors for supper.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## jackrat

It was fun and good! I went with the old fashioned red link weiner and the homemade Texas chili. Good stuff,indeed!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Whoa, that sounds yummy!! I am on TFO via my IPhone because I have no wifi . 
My power keeps going on and off because snow covered limbs are laying on the power lines. We already have about a foot of snow and this will not end until the morning!! Waaaaaa!! Okay I am done wining! I have to go charge my cell.


----------



## Jacqui

jackrat said:


> It was fun and good! I went with the old fashioned red link weiner and the homemade Texas chili. Good stuff,indeed!



I guess our invitations got blown away...


----------



## jackrat

Saw on the news they were getting the bad weather up there. Stay warm!


----------



## cherylim

If we all count this weekend as a write-off, can we have a second chance at it?

Fortunately, our weather's not been too terrible (though the rain was bad last night), but I had that really bad night on Friday, spent the whole of yesterday Christmas shopping which was more stressful than I expected, and starting yesterday evening I've had an intense pain deep in my ear that gets worse every time I lean forward with my back straight (I expect some kind of trapped nerve).

Can I start again on Friday afternoon, please?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hope your feeling better soon Cheryl. 

Also,
No bonfires till next week.
REMEMBER REMEMBER THE 5TH NOVEMEBER!

"Remember remember the fifth of November
Gunpowder, treason and plot.
I see no reason why gunpowder, treason
Should ever be forgot..."

Plus you have to have fireworks and burn guy fawkes.
AND EAT BONFIRE TOFFEE


----------



## tyler0912

BONFIRE TOFFEE......I LOVE THAT STUFF...YUMMM!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

tyler0912 said:


> BONFIRE TOFFEE......I LOVE THAT STUFF...YUMMM!



I make it  
Nothing better than my bonfire toffee... it has been said many a times by loads of people!


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Hope your feeling better soon Cheryl.
> 
> Also,
> No bonfires till next week.
> REMEMBER REMEMBER THE 5TH NOVEMEBER!
> 
> "Remember remember the fifth of November
> Gunpowder, treason and plot.
> I see no reason why gunpowder, treason
> Should ever be forgot..."
> 
> Plus you have to have fireworks and burn guy fawkes.
> AND EAT BONFIRE TOFFEE



Yay, Bonfire Night!

Looking forward to it. Going to our local park as apparently they hold great celebrations with a huge bonfire and fireworks.

I've also got an Asda shop arriving later, and I did sneak on a toffee apple. It just kind of...fell into my virtual cart.


----------



## tyler0912

:O CHERYL! 
And my mum is going to try make it this year 
Send me some steph!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Seen as Cheryl and Tyler are having good fun laughing at my dream last night, I thought I'd post it here for you all to probe (get it?! huh?!)... fine, poke fun at! 

so... I had a dream I was abducted by aliens, ended up living on the UFO and married one of the aliens because he saved me from a water painting of a tiger which came alive and was hunting me and glowed a weird colour and spoke!... than at the end of the dream I was pregnant with an Alien baby.... oh and mid-way through the dream I woke up with an awful headache then fell to sleep and continued on with the dream.... now, someone explain THAT!


----------



## tyler0912

It is funny.....Even for a second time!  

She forgot to show you guys her little son..Paul! 

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?q...://alienonearth-skillet.blogspot.com/2011/01/


I Love his eyes...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

If I pop out an Alien baby in 9 months it's getting sent to Cheryl in a jiffy bag!!!


----------



## cherylim

If it looks like that one, I won't mind too much. He's kind of cute, but I'm afraid his name will have to change. I'll combine cultural references and name him after the boy in ET - Elliot.


----------



## tyler0912

:O I want it....Send me him in a doggy bag!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Goooooood morning once again! Slept in this morning, even more than yesterday. I am still very tired. Ok here us one if my weirdest dreams I ever had: we went over to friends house for a Halloween party and they had loads of people there. Everyone was in these skull costumes ( well for that matter they may been walking skeletons-you never know in dreams). There was this big ride (kind of like 1001 nights you know it goes up around in a circle) but it had no sides or seats. Everyone who got on was flung off and died. Then someone made me get on and some how I survived. Then someone brought me inside and asked if I wanted to watch a movie. I said yes, then they asked If I wanted popcorn. I don't like popcorn but I said yes. Then the popcorn bag burst out of the microwave and it kept poping. It filled the room to the roof and started going out the windows and doors. I tried to escape but instead I drowned in popcorn. How sad.

That dream is 100% true.


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BONFIRE TOFFEE......I LOVE THAT STUFF...YUMMM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make it
> Nothing better than my bonfire toffee... it has been said many a times by loads of people!
Click to expand...


For those of us who never heard of this bonfire toffee, what is so special about it?


----------



## tyler0912

:O How dare you it is amazing stuff! 
It is like glass in your mouth!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Glass in your mouth...that doesn't sound very good.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Glass in your mouth...that doesn't sound very good.



 Exactly what I was thinking. Sounds like no taste, but smooth and very dangerous...painful even.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glass in your mouth...that doesn't sound very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking. Sounds like no taste, but smooth and very dangerous...painful even.
Click to expand...


Yep hard and painful!


----------



## Jacqui

Of course it would slide down your throat like... well like glass.


----------



## tyler0912

No it has a strong taste and is very hard!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> No it has a strong taste and is very hard!



So it tastes like steele?????


----------



## tyler0912

JACQUI SHUSH! 
Wheres Anthony today?


----------



## Torty Mom

Shoveling snow maybe? Can't be fun with a headache! 

Tyler let that be a lesson for you drinking = bad headache the next day! 

Will one of you sillies post the toffee recipe?

I make a mean toffee crack, that my family goes nuts over! Super easy!


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> Shoveling snow maybe? Can't be fun with a headache!
> 
> Tyler let that be a lesson for you drinking = bad headache the next day!
> 
> Will one of you sillies post the toffee recipe?
> 
> I make a mean toffee crack, that my family goes nuts over! Super easy!



http://www.cookitsimply.com/recipe-0010-0539u0.html

It's amazing stuff!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I make a mean toffee crack, that my family goes nuts over! Super easy!



Can we get your recipe too?


----------



## Torty Mom

Cheryl, it does look yummy, it looks like it's covered in chocolate. Thanks for posting that!! I don't think I can find that type of sugar, hmmmm I bet my friend knows.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> l
> 
> It's amazing stuff!



Thank you Madam!


----------



## Torty Mom

Here it is, super easy, uses saltine crackers and chocolate chips! 

Only one thing don't use is Tollhouse chocolate chips, they don't melt. I use generic and they work great. 

It's totally addicting. Then for the rest of the day my silly family will make crack jokes. "Mom did you make a new batch of crack? Mom where are you hiding the crack? Can I have more crack, I didn't get enough last time!" It's actually kinda fun!


----------



## Jacqui

Looks easy enough, I might even be able to figure it out!  Thanks!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

sounds complicated

peanut butter jelly time! peanut butter jelly time! peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat! peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat!

i had to get that out of me


----------



## TurtleTortoise

This is my current list of pets  :

pretty neat, huh?


----------



## pdrobber

good evening tort folk


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> This is my current list of pets  :
> 
> pretty neat, huh?



Those were very interesting.


----------



## dmmj

TurtleTortoise said:


> sounds complicated
> 
> peanut butter jelly time! peanut butter jelly time! peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat! peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat!
> 
> i had to get that out of me




Do you eat your PB&J with a baseball bat?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

dmmj said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds complicated
> 
> peanut butter jelly time! peanut butter jelly time! peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat! peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly, peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat!
> 
> i had to get that out of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you eat your PB&J with a baseball bat?
Click to expand...




Oh yes all the time.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes, John! Those pictures look so real!


----------



## Torty Mom

I am done shopping for my SS!!! Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## dmmj

Torty Mom said:


> I am done shopping for my SS!!! Yayyyyy!!!


What did you get me?


----------



## Torty Mom

Toilet paper! Well they have torties on it! Blahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah


----------



## TurtleTortoise

emysemys said:


> Yipes, John! Those pictures look so real!



Yeah just type in "weird animals" into google. Some of them are pretty freaky.


----------



## Turtle Guru

Just letting everyone on here I'm still here and I have been busy so haven't been able to sign in. Also I check to see wats new by the app. But anyways hi guys and I'll be on to talk with y'all later sometime. Be careful and talk to y'all later on .


----------



## tyler0912

Morning all,
Just a lil' story to share!
At 5 this morning i went and woke my parents saying-''hes coming, i swear he is''
I was sleep walking but i remember everythimg

Morning all,
Just a lil' story to share!
At 5 this morning i went and woke my parents saying-''hes coming, i swear he is''
I was sleep walking but i remember everything!
Parents replied-''your having a dream go to bed!''
I went downstairs and when my parents came downstairs i was in the garden holding a knife screaming ''get away'' then i fell asleep on the kitchen floor!
Nw it is dinner and am at school!


----------



## dmmj

last minute costume ideas, what do you think the world's largest midget? or the world's smallest giant?






(The halloween goblin strikes again!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Has anyone seen the GOOGLE home page this a.m.? Pretty cute stuff.


----------



## tyler0912

The video yvonne?
I saw it...!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I HATE Halloween...


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! Still no power! I'm at the public library... I feel SO out of the loop!


----------



## tyler0912

I KNEW IT......... I was wondering why you was not online and it cam on the news that alot of powers down because of the snow!


----------



## AnthonyC

I know it SUCKS! It's been off since Friday night! No school either! What a pain in the @$$!


----------



## tyler0912

what are you doing for your torts then?


----------



## AnthonyC

I have a generator that is powering the essentials, tort MVB, CHE, & 2 under tank heaters included. That hasn't been a problem. Biggest problem is no cable, no phone, no internet.... DARK AGES! 



tyler0912 said:


> what are you doing for your torts then?


----------



## tyler0912

Poor you.....so you go to a library and use there electric?


----------



## AnthonyC

Why not? My taxes are paying for it!  Do you know how much catching up I have to do? It's not only TFO it's really REALLY important things like Fantasy Football!!! 



tyler0912 said:


> Poor you.....so you go to a library and use there electric?


----------



## tyler0912

Paha........You meen you have been trick or treating and forgot all about TFO!


----------



## AnthonyC

Nope. No trick or treating for this guy. 



tyler0912 said:


> Paha........You meen you have been trick or treating and forgot all about TFO!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL....
Well guys...i just went and checked on tiago i felt sooo sorry for him he was in his moss looking at me guilty.....so i sweet talked him into eating some weeds.....winter is really getting him down...
Also he waterloged his thermometer in the waterdish... lucky i have spare!  

this is what he was like when i looked on him...


----------



## AnthonyC

Welllll... back to the cave. Hopefully the tv/phone/internet will be back up & running soon. They already cancelled school for tomorrow. Happy Halloween all!


----------



## tyler0912

Goodluck!


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning Chat thread!!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning!


----------



## tyler0912

Morning! 
14:56pm here!


----------



## Torty Mom

Good morning back at ya!!!  What is everyone up to today?


----------



## Jacqui

I bought a few more clearance plants, so am hoping to get them into the ground before the rain/snow comes in tonight. I wish I had a better memory, if I could remember if some of the plants they had left were good for tortoises while at the garden center, I would have bought a few more. Now I am home, I wish my memory were good enough, that I could remember the plants they had left so I could look them up.  I need to start carrying pen and paper.


----------



## pdrobber

hung out with a friend today...had some good Mexican food  had never had tamales before...


----------



## cherylim

Hello all!

I just became a tortoise-toilet for the first time ever. I use a towel when I let Emrys sit on my lap. In future, I shall double-fold it.

Meh.


----------



## tyler0912

Poor cheryl!
I went upstairs at 5pm i fell asleep it is now 8pm :O


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I'm here


----------



## dmmj

wasted away in margaritaville, still searching for my last shaker of salt.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> wasted away in margaritaville, still searching for my last shaker of salt.



Perhaps your SS, will send you a tortoise salt shaker to help ya out!


----------



## Utah Lynn

Jacqui said:


> I bought a few more clearance plants, so am hoping to get them into the ground before the rain/snow comes in tonight. I wish I had a better memory, if I could remember if some of the plants they had left were good for tortoises while at the garden center, I would have bought a few more. Now I am home, I wish my memory were good enough, that I could remember the plants they had left so I could look them up.  I need to start carrying pen and paper.



I carry pen and paper; but I can never remember where I put them.


----------



## Yvonne G

I try to always bring an edible plant list that I've printed out...but I usually forget it in the truck and am too lazy to go out and get it.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I try to always bring an edible plant list that I've printed out...but I usually forget it in the truck and am too lazy to go out and get it.



Well if I hadn't been so lazy, there was a pen and paper in my truck, too.


----------



## dmmj

In all honesty I have a ton of turtle and tortoise memorabilia, but a salt and pepper shaker is not one of them. (hint hint) No pressure


----------



## DeanS

Here's some chat for you...Hey David! How about a little more notice when there's going to be a CTTC meeting...the day before doesn't cut it! I especially liked it the time you posted a meeting the day after


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> In all honesty I have a ton of turtle and tortoise memorabilia, but a salt and pepper shaker is not one of them. (hint hint) No pressure



Shoot, there was a set at our last flea market here in town and I failed to think about using them as a gift.


----------



## dmmj

DeanS said:


> Here's some chat for you...Hey David! How about a little more notice when there's going to be a CTTC meeting...the day before doesn't cut it! I especially liked it the time you posted a meeting the day after


How is this for notice. Our december meeting is gonna be a christmas party and should be a lot of fun, everyone but dean is invited.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some chat for you...Hey David! How about a little more notice when there's going to be a CTTC meeting...the day before doesn't cut it! I especially liked it the time you posted a meeting the day after
> 
> 
> 
> How is this for notice. Our december meeting is gonna be a christmas party and should be a lot of fun, everyone but dean is invited.
Click to expand...


But WHEN is it?


----------



## DeanS

: So I can CRASH then?


----------



## tyler0912

Good morning all!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning


----------



## Jacqui

Not sure how good of a morning it will be. Very windy outside currently with more rain and even some of the pretty white stuff expected.  The wind and rain make yard work a bit of an impossibility, which was what I was working on. It did make for a pretty light show during the night. 

How is the world treating you all?


----------



## dmmj

It is expected to be in the 70's today.


----------



## cherylim

Hello all!
Lunch time here, and I've just discovered the joys of a toffee apple yoghurt. Yum.

Tonight will be my first walking home from work in the dark this year. It's just under an hour I walk each way, so I'll have to get myself a hot chocolate and put the fire on when I finally reach that comfortable sofa.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Hello all!
> Lunch time here, and I've just discovered the joys of a toffee apple yoghurt. Yum.
> 
> Tonight will be my first walking home from work in the dark this year. It's just under an hour I walk each way, so I'll have to get myself a hot chocolate and put the fire on when I finally reach that comfortable sofa.



That's an ambitious walk after working all day.





dmmj said:


> It is expected to be in the 70's today.



Morning Mr. David.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Someone needs to do something. It's very dull around here these days.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> That's an ambitious walk after working all day.



It's that, or I have to do 'real' exercise. I know which one I prefer!


----------



## Jacqui

I agree with that. A walk never seems like exercise to me, not that I am motivated to walk more then the dogs mind you. 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Someone needs to do something. It's very dull around here these days.



Gee thanks!


----------



## DeanS

dmmj said:


> It is expected to be in the 70's today.



...and when he says 'in the 70s'...he's talking about the wind...it should be 80 but the wind chill factor has us in the high 60s...but the sullies are still kickin' it in the sun!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

What is up TFO?? I have missed you! I have been without power Since Saturday at 9pm and I just got it back an hour ago!!!
Leia and Chewy are at a friends house who was nice enough to put them near her wood burning stove because we were having difficulty Keeping them warm because our house was in the 40's!!! The national guard is here too!! It looks like a war zone! Anyway.... Hi


----------



## cherylim

Hello! So, Leia and Chewy are warm and happy - is Reagan a bit jealous?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> I agree with that. A walk never seems like exercise to me, not that I am motivated to walk more then the dogs mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to do something. It's very dull around here these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee thanks!
Click to expand...




Any time!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Hello! So, Leia and Chewy are warm and happy - is Reagan a bit jealous?



Reagan was sleeping with a hot water bottle so I think Leia and Chewy were the ones jealous with their inadequate handwarmer that barely kept them at 60 degrees!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What is up TFO?? I have missed you! I have been without power Since Saturday at 9pm and I just got it back an hour ago!!!
> Leia and Chewy are at a friends house who was nice enough to put them near her wood burning stove because we were having difficulty Keeping them warm because our house was in the 40's!!! The national guard is here too!! It looks like a war zone! Anyway.... Hi



Look at this folks! She was without power for days, but within the first hour of having it back on, look where she shows up!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That's right I have no life w/out TFO!! I have big plans to start a thread on all the things I tried to keep the tort's warm that failed. Next time our generator wk be fully installed!!


----------



## Turtle Guru

feed my turtles, worked out, and now going to play some guitar.

Thank you LORD for Everything.


----------



## AnthonyC

Erinnnn! I was asking about you! I didn't have electricity until 8:20PM tonight (Wednesday). Glad everyone is ok! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> That's right I have no life w/out TFO!! I have big plans to start a thread on all the things I tried to keep the tort's warm that failed. Next time our generator wk be fully installed!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Yay the party has begun!


----------



## AnthonyC

So what did I miss... I mean besides Halloween and Jacqui's annual trip around the moon on her broom! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Yay the party has begun!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Not much. There hasn't been much action around here.


----------



## AnthonyC

It's so weird not having tv, internet, or a phone. It feels all Little House on the Prairie... except with showers, cars, refrigerators, generators, and soap! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Not much. There hasn't been much action around here.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Anthony- you were so lucky or I guess smart is a better word, to have a generator!! The nights were sooo cold and with 15 inches of snow everywhere the days weren't much better!! I am calling the electrician first thing tomorrow and getting him to wire our house for one ASAP!! I have never lost power before for more than an hour! This was such an awakinening!!


----------



## dmmj

even though our taxes are high, I am glad I live in california. We only get a few earthquakes a year.


----------



## AnthonyC

Definitely NOT as smart as you think! I didn't get the generator until Saturday evening when the electric flashed the 1st time. After that I ran out to the local Honda Cycle shop (they sell generators) and grabbed one at a truly bloated price. I'll be paying it for awhile, but it certainly was a worth while investment. I almost feel that any tortoise owner in the northeast MUST have a generator... unless they have an alternate source of power. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Anthony- you were so lucky or I guess smart is a better word, to have a generator!! The nights were sooo cold and with 15 inches of snow everywhere the days weren't much better!! I am calling the electrician first thing tomorrow and getting him to wire our house for one ASAP!! I have never lost power before for more than an hour! This was such an awakinening!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Welcome to modern world

Looks like the power outage knocked some sence into you!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Definitely NOT as smart as you think! I didn't get the generator until Saturday evening when the electric flashed the 1st time. After that I ran out to the local Honda Cycle shop (they sell generators) and grabbed one at a truly bloated price. I'll be paying it for awhile, but it certainly was a worth while investment. I almost feel that any tortoise owner in the northeast MUST have a generator... unless they have an alternate source



I so agree!! My tortoises could have all died. It was so scary!! Not to mention that my 15 month old has pnumonia and I was driving to warming stations to give him nebulizer treatments!!! I am so glad this is over!! I am working at our local warming station tomorrow to pay it forward!!


[/quote]


----------



## dmmj

What's a warming station?


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh good for you! Giving back! Nice, Erin! I'm off to bed... 1st night without worrying about the genny running out of gas. Night all! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT as smart as you think! I didn't get the generator until Saturday evening when the electric flashed the 1st time. After that I ran out to the local Honda Cycle shop (they sell generators) and grabbed one at a truly bloated price. I'll be paying it for awhile, but it certainly was a worth while investment. I almost feel that any tortoise owner in the northeast MUST have a generator... unless they have an alternate source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so agree!! My tortoises could have all died. It was so scary!! Not to mention that my 15 month old has pnumonia and I was driving to warming stations to give him nebulizer treatments!!! I am so glad this is over!! I am working at our local warming station tomorrow to pay it forward!!
Click to expand...



[/quote]


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> What's a warming station?



A "warming station" is any building with a generator that could serve as a place where people could get warm for awhile. It is colder than usual here and most of northern CT has no power. There are also "Charging stations" where you would go in and charge your phones, computers, IPad's, etc.


----------



## dmmj

CtTortoiseMom said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a warming station?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "warming station" is any building with a generator that could serve as a place where people could get warm for awhile. It is colder than usual here and most of northern CT has no power. There are also "Charging stations" where you would go in and charge your phones, computers, IPad's, etc.
Click to expand...

Ok, we have the reverse of those here in california, cooling stations, where during the hot weather you can go in and cool down.

Of course I prefer to use a movie theater or my local costco.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Of course I prefer to use a movie theater or my local costco.



Because of the free food samples, huh? My son-in-law will only go to the store with my daughter if the store is Costco..for the free food.


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I prefer to use a movie theater or my local costco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the free food samples, huh? My son-in-law will only go to the store with my daughter if the store is Costco..for the free food.
Click to expand...

saturdays are the best, this past weekend my local costco had some spring rolls, I must have eaten about 3 or 4 total, plus they had my favorite coffee drink there, I was a happy guy.


----------



## AnthonyC

Goood Morninnnggg TFOOO! Wow it is SO nice to have everything back to normal here. As nice as it was to have a generator, the constant droning/running noise is enough to drive you nuts! It's kinda like having a small diesel locomotive idling 20ft from your house! Either way... It's good to be back & amongst friends!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a warming station?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "warming station" is any building with a generator that could serve as a place where people could get warm for awhile. It is colder than usual here and most of northern CT has no power. There are also "Charging stations" where you would go in and charge your phones, computers, IPad's, etc.
Click to expand...


That's a great idea!


----------



## pdrobber

soooo...anyone listening to christmas music full time yet other than me?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

No, not yet. Seems like that happens when it snows and it ain't here yet. I haven't even heard any of it on yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not real fond of Christmas music, however I absolutely LOVE the Christmas movies on cable. But...don't get me started on "Its a Wonderful Life." I'm so so so so so tired of that movie.


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> I'm not real fond of Christmas music, however I absolutely LOVE the Christmas movies on cable. But...don't get me started on "Its a Wonderful Life." I'm so so so so so tired of that movie.


Every time a bell rings, an angel get's its wings


----------



## cherylim

Oh my goodness. Good morning people!

I am drained - had a nightmare last night and it really got to me.

I'd taken Emrys to a boarders whilst I went away. They gave me a box with him in when I returned from my holiday, but when I got home there was only a caterpillar inside - I asked them, and they said Emrys had 'gone'.

The rest of my very long nightmare was about me walking around and there being loads of wild tortoises, all different species, and me trying to find Emrys amongst them. There were quite a few Hermann's, but none were him, and he was the only tortoise I wanted so I was walking around crying trying to find him. I found one very similar to him, and I wanted to believe it was so I held it close and tried to bond, but it had a slightly different carapace marking and I knew - I couldn't convince myself.

I didn't get Emrys back. I was so happy this morning when I woke and realised he was still there, sleeping.


----------



## tyler0912

How intense cheryl!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh no Cheryl 

Your dreams are getting as bad as mine!


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO--Geez I could've sworn that I posted that same message a few minutes ago.. Wonder where the heck it went!? Maybe I'm still dreaming... Steph, come here so I can pinch YOU just to make sure I'm up!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

If you pinch me then I swear if your not awake you soon will be! 



AnthonyC said:


> GOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO--Geez I could've sworn that I posted that same message a few minutes ago.. Wonder where the heck it went!? Maybe I'm still dreaming... Steph, come here so I can pinch YOU just to make sure I'm up!


----------



## AnthonyC

Steph, has anything changed on the Secret Satan... excuse me... Secret Santa? I was off there for a bit so I just wanted to make sure that everything is still the same. On what date are we supposed to get things shipped out?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yep, all the same.
I've nearly got mine sorted  I hope my SS likes it. 

Shipped by end of Nov/Beginning of Dec  



AnthonyC said:


> Steph, has anything changed on the Secret Satan... excuse me... Secret Santa? I was off there for a bit so I just wanted to make sure that everything is still the same. On what date are we supposed to get things shipped out?


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm just going to have one of my minions down here in Hades hand deliver mine to my Secret Santa. We'll be seeing this person down here eventually anyway, so they may as well become acquainted.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Thats a surprise. I thought you might have it delivered on the back of a giant trantula!! 



AnthonyC said:


> I'm just going to have one of my minions down here in Hades hand deliver mine to my Secret Santa. We'll be seeing this person down here eventually anyway, so they may as well become acquainted.


----------



## AnthonyC

No no! I've only trained the giant tarantula to fetch me concubines during times of need. How many times do I have to explain this to you!?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh sorry! Got it wrong again!! 



AnthonyC said:


> No no! I've only trained the giant tarantula to fetch me concubines during times of need. How many times do I have to explain this to you!?




A man yesterday told me if I ever get a Hermanns to hibernate it by putting it in a fridge! 
I politely told him that if I ever wanted to kill a tortoise I'd take his advice.


----------



## dmmj

actually hibernating tortoises in fridges is a common practice.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

dmmj said:


> actually hibernating tortoises in fridges is a common practice.



My friend did it and her tortoise died. 
Each to there own I guess. I would never be able to put a tortoise in a fridge.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning! Ya no what? It's friday


----------



## stephiiberrybean

You asked for it
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/video]


----------



## AnthonyC

Good morning! I usually love Fridays, but this one kinda blows! I don't have to teach today b/c school is closed til Monday & I'm actually starting to miss it... I have to work my other job this afternoon, and then I have class tonight from 3-9PM & again tomorrow morning 8AM-12! Bleh!! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning! Ya no what? It's friday


----------



## stephiiberrybean

3-9? That sucks! 

My friday is cool. I'm taking some hoodies to be embrodiered for me and my friends for Your Horse Live. Sorting my horses out. Making bonfire toffee and then hopefully sorting out my new enclosure for the new arrival. 



AnthonyC said:


> Good morning! I usually love Fridays, but this one kinda blows! I don't have to teach today b/c school is closed til Monday & I'm actually starting to miss it... I have to work my other job this afternoon, and then I have class tonight from 3-9PM & again tomorrow morning 8AM-12! Bleh!!
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! Ya no what? It's friday
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh Steph... I don't even know where to start on this one! 
Hey you dummies you're in car! Sit your little narrow @$$es down and put on your seat belt! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> You asked for it
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/video]





DAMN IT, STEPH! ALL I HAVE GOING THROUGH MY HEAD NOW IS "IT'S FRIDAY, FRIDAY!" ARGH! AT LEAST I KNOW WHAT OUR THEME SONG IS GOING TO BE DOWN HERE IN HELL!


----------



## pdrobber

friday means almost the opposite that it does for everyone else bc i work friday,saturday and sunday...not during the week.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

haha! 
My work here is done! 




AnthonyC said:


> DAMN IT, STEPH! ALL I HAVE GOING THROUGH MY HEAD NOW IS "IT'S FRIDAY, FRIDAY!" ARGH! AT LEAST I KNOW WHAT OUR THEME SONG IS GOING TO BE DOWN HERE IN HELL!


----------



## Jacqui

Have you all voted for your choices in the calendar picture contest????


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yep. Was some tough choices.



Jacqui said:


> Have you all voted for your choices in the calendar picture contest????


----------



## Jacqui

I am really excited about it. We have the chance to put out an awesome calender with a wide variety of species, not just the more common ones which every Tom, ****, and Harry produces.


----------



## cherylim

It's a great calendar contest! I found it so hard to vote. I had a few clear winners, and then it got tough.

Busy weekend for me, once I finish in the office at 5pm. An hour's walk home, more work until 8.30pm, then I can relax.

Tomorrow, I'm working some more, going Christmas shopping for Emrys and then going out to celebrate Bonfire Night - must remember to charge my camera.

On Sunday, more work and a bit of time to finally relax.


----------



## dmmj

What's bonfire night?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Remember remember the fifth of November
Gunpowder, treason and plot.
I see no reason why gunpowder, treason
Should ever be forgot...

http://www.rhymes.org.uk/remember_remember_the_5th_november.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonfire_Night



dmmj said:


> What's bonfire night?


----------



## dmmj

so you go around shoot stuff, and plot treason?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

No.
We can go around setting of fireworks and starting fires so that everyone knows treason will never be forgiven or forgotten.



dmmj said:


> so you go around shoot stuff, and plot treason?


----------



## dmmj

stephiiberrybean said:


> No.
> We can go around setting of fireworks and starting fires so that everyone knows treason will never be forgiven or forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you go around shoot stuff, and plot treason?
Click to expand...

So I guess you don't like us yanks much?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

huh? Why do you say that?


----------



## dmmj

Our country was founded by treason, the men who signed the declaration of independence would have been hanged if caught for committing treason.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

To be honest bonfire night is more a celebration now, we've sort of forgotten why we celebrate it. If it weren't for them teaching it in schools it would be completely forgotten and just be an excuse to eat bonfire toffee and watch firework displays.

It's more a very british thing. I think as a country, now at least, we love America. A lot of us move over there and we have quite a few americans over here.



dmmj said:


> Our country was founded by treason, the men who signed the declaration of independence would have been hanged if caught for committing treason.


----------



## pdrobber

If it were up to me, which of course it isn't, I would like to see at least one picture of every species that is in it. That way there would be greater opportunity for something other than sullies and redfoots, some of the most represented on the forum. 

Maybe in the future there could be multiple voting threads for the different torts species or groups and all the pictures of the torts that species or group are in one thread. The highest voted percentage picture from each thread would be in it. After that is accounted for, the next highest percentages from any of the threads are included...get it?


----------



## Yvonne G

I would like to see a different specie of tortoise on each page of the calendar too. I don't know how it would be set up, but I like that idea.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea. It would give a lot more variety. 
However not everyone posts pictures meaning not many species get put up in the voting, which could make it hard to do.


----------



## pdrobber

Of course you wouldn't have a thread for every species maybe something similar...

Sulcata
Leopard
Redfoot yellowfoot
Russian Hermanns Greek Egyptian 
Hingeback
Manouria
Aldabra Galapagos
Star Spider Radiated 

Throw pancake and others I'm forgetting into those groups too...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Sulcata and Leopard could go together? That might make it a bit easier to do?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I would like to see a different specie of tortoise on each page of the calendar too. I don't know how it would be set up, but I like that idea.



 I have been trying to figure that out for over a year now. Just ends up with nothing being fair. Much like folks wishing we did not know who did a picture. Problem there is we often already have saw the picture (so know who took it) or we know the animal or location so well, we know whose it is.


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys!
Im looking forward to bonfire night?
What you doing or going tommorow?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Tyler, we had a bit of rain last night, so today and tomorrow will be in-the-house days, I'm afraid. Housework, then read my last Jesse Stone book. Its not cold enough yet to build a fire in the wood stove, so I'll just wrap up in a comforter and recline in my recliner with a glass of tea and my book!


----------



## cherylim

Tyler, I'm off to the park near me tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to it!

I love Bonfire Night, but only in controlled environments with lots of space. I've seen the damage backyard firework displays can do, and I was almost injured in a display at a primary school once, so I'll only attend big displays now and haven't been to one for half a decade.

Standing out watching the fireworks and the bonfire with a burger and some candy floss? Tomorrow evening will be great. I've set aside a bit of cash and I'm going to soak up the atmosphere.


----------



## AnthonyC

Candy floss? Guess it could work... Floss your teeth and get you sugar fix at the same time!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I believe you lot call it "cotton candy" 



AnthonyC said:


> Candy floss? Guess it could work... Floss your teeth and get you sugar fix at the same time!


----------



## AnthonyC

Will there be Turkey Twizzlers as well? Oh I do love a good Turkey Twizzler!


----------



## tyler0912

emysemys said:


> Well, Tyler, we had a bit of rain last night, so today and tomorrow will be in-the-house days, I'm afraid. Housework, then read my last Jesse Stone book. Its not cold enough yet to build a fire in the wood stove, so I'll just wrap up in a comforter and recline in my recliner with a glass of tea and my book!



Sounds great....alot of rain here too!  




cherylim said:


> Tyler, I'm off to the park near me tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> I love Bonfire Night, but only in controlled environments with lots of space. I've seen the damage backyard firework displays can do, and I was almost injured in a display at a primary school once, so I'll only attend big displays now and haven't been to one for half a decade.
> 
> Standing out watching the fireworks and the bonfire with a burger and some candy floss? Tomorrow evening will be great. I've set aside a bit of cash and I'm going to soak up the atmosphere.



They have a bonfire and firework display at Witton Park rides,dohnuts,coffee... 
When i was at a house a firework tipped and hit me in the back 67 times! :O

but i dont like going witton...it is always cold!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler, I'm off to the park near me tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> I love Bonfire Night, but only in controlled environments with lots of space. I've seen the damage backyard firework displays can do, and I was almost injured in a display at a primary school once, so I'll only attend big displays now and haven't been to one for half a decade.
> 
> Standing out watching the fireworks and the bonfire with a burger and some candy floss? Tomorrow evening will be great. I've set aside a bit of cash and I'm going to soak up the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a bonfire and firework display at Witton Park rides,dohnuts,coffee...
> When i was at a house a firework tipped and hit me in the back 67 times! :O
> 
> but i dont like going witton...it is always cold!
Click to expand...




Yes, we get all the fairground rides at Worden Park, too, but I think I'm a little old to be enjoying them on my own now, and Ian hates rides. :

I'll stick to eating food and watching the flames. I don't think it'll be too cold this year - the weather was quite mild tonight when I was walking home. It's definitely miles better than it usually is at this time of year - I probably won't even need gloves tomorrow!

Apparently, our display attracts 14,000 visitors, just under half of the town's population, and has a live DJ, food court and fairground. It sounds like the best display I've ever been to, so I'll be taking my camera and I'll be making it a yearly thing if I enjoy it.

Also, I've just finished work for the day - yay!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I just want to express that I am very happy right now. 
A good friend just told me something and I'm so happy for her. She deserves this news after the year she's had  

And this weekend is lining up to be a good one  

Happy, happy, happy.... *dances*


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> I just want to express that I am very happy right now.
> A good friend just told me something and I'm so happy for her. She deserves this news after the year she's had
> 
> And this weekend is lining up to be a good one
> 
> Happy, happy, happy.... *dances*





Excellent. Don't know what the news is, but I'll dance too. This weekend seems to be shaping up to be great for a lot of us! 

*dances*


----------



## TurtleTortoise

My head hurts.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

It's to do with horses and it's a long long complicated story so I decided to just settle for telling you that it was good news


----------



## tyler0912

Dances here too! *dances*


----------



## TurtleTortoise

My head still hurts.
Actually, well, no it actually does hurt. Oh well happy horseness!


----------



## tyler0912

XD, 
Hope your head stops causing you trouble! 



cherylim said:



> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler, I'm off to the park near me tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> I love Bonfire Night, but only in controlled environments with lots of space. I've seen the damage backyard firework displays can do, and I was almost injured in a display at a primary school once, so I'll only attend big displays now and haven't been to one for half a decade.
> 
> Standing out watching the fireworks and the bonfire with a burger and some candy floss? Tomorrow evening will be great. I've set aside a bit of cash and I'm going to soak up the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a bonfire and firework display at Witton Park rides,dohnuts,coffee...
> When i was at a house a firework tipped and hit me in the back 67 times! :O
> 
> but i dont like going witton...it is always cold!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we get all the fairground rides at Worden Park, too, but I think I'm a little old to be enjoying them on my own now, and Ian hates rides. :
> 
> I'll stick to eating food and watching the flames. I don't think it'll be too cold this year - the weather was quite mild tonight when I was walking home. It's definitely miles better than it usually is at this time of year - I probably won't even need gloves tomorrow!
> 
> Apparently, our display attracts 14,000 visitors, just under half of the town's population, and has a live DJ, food court and fairground. It sounds like the best display I've ever been to, so I'll be taking my camera and I'll be making it a yearly thing if I enjoy it.
> 
> Also, I've just finished work for the day - yay!
Click to expand...




Sounds great....you have no rain keeps raining hard here!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Thanks. I think I may have made it worse


----------



## stephiiberrybean

TurtleTortoise how do you sleep at night knowing there is a Trantula in your house?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I think I'm sick because here comes the stomach ache



stephiiberrybean said:


> TurtleTortoise how do you sleep at night knowing there is a Trantula in your house?



I dont know how you sleep with the one I set in your bedroom crawling around! 

I also thought about getting a scorpion once.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

That is very mean.
Anyway I have Pudding guarding my bed, ain't no Trantula going to get past him!


----------



## tyler0912

XD we found a dried up tarantula skin in our kitchen a couple month ago my dads tarantchula went missing we cant find it but we find its shedded skin...it may be dead now...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm sorry but I would have moved out as soon as said creature went missing! 



tyler0912 said:


> XD we found a dried up tarantula skin in our kitchen a couple month ago my dads tarantchula went missing we cant find it but we find its shedded skin...it may be dead now...


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> I'm sorry but I would have moved out as soon as said creature went missing!
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> XD we found a dried up tarantula skin in our kitchen a couple month ago my dads tarantchula went missing we cant find it but we find its shedded skin...it may be dead now...
Click to expand...


More importantly, you live twenty minutes from me, Tyler. How far can tarantulas walk, and how long has he had to walk ten miles...?


----------



## tyler0912

XD cheryl he escaped about 1month ago...hell' nearly be with you then!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> XD cheryl he escaped about 1month ago...hell' nearly be with you then!



*lifts feet onto sofa*


----------



## tyler0912

XD XD It will be okay, emrys will eat the tarantula before you get to him.... a little bit off protein!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Emrys won't eat a Trantula! I don't think any tort would! Except a redfoot might try. A sulcata might try to play with it  haha! 



tyler0912 said:


> XD XD It will be okay, emrys will eat the tarantula before you get to him.... a little bit off protein!


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Emrys won't eat a Trantula! I don't think any tort would! Except a redfoot might try. A sulcata might try to play with it  haha!
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> XD XD It will be okay, emrys will eat the tarantula before you get to him.... a little bit off protein!
Click to expand...


Even if he did, I'm not sure I'd prefer dealing with it after it's been digested, either.


----------



## tyler0912

XD spot picking a tarantula leg (or 8) and about 12 eyes!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> XD spot picking a tarantula leg (or 8) and about 2 eyes!



*shudders* Can you imagine? Knowing the things Emrys does I imagine it would still be hairy and identifiable. Ugh...


----------



## tyler0912

Ughh.....

May i just show you guys mine and Stehphs facebook conversation from 2mins ago,

Me: Hey
Steph: I just walked into the bath room door

Then my mum read it and said...
Mum: Is she blonde...
Me: YES!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Change of subject before i get nightmares,
I just walked into the bath room door. It hurt and i bit my lip and nows it's bleeding


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Change of subject before i get nightmares,
> I just walked into the bath room door. It hurt and i bit my lip and nows it's bleeding



That's not too clever.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

cherylim said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Change of subject before i get nightmares,
> I just walked into the bath room door. It hurt and i bit my lip and nows it's bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not too clever.
Click to expand...


Nope 
I realized that after I hit the door perhaps I should have checked before running blindly to the bathroom in the pitch black darkness.


----------



## tyler0912

Im still laughing! XD


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Nope
> I realized that after I hit the door perhaps I should have checked before running blindly to the bathroom in the pitch black darkness.



Aww!

I've done similar tonight. We got a traumatic energy bill (it's costing us over Â£130 per month) last night, and we're trying to combat it by not using the heating (unless we have to for Emrys), unplugging everything and keeping use of lights to a minimum. Stupidly, I left my black rucksack at the bottom of the stairs when I got home, and about an hour ago I went up to turn Emrys' light off, and tripped on it and fell up the stairs.

Saving energy is dangerous business.


----------



## dmmj

fell up the stairs?


----------



## cherylim

dmmj said:


> fell up the stairs?



Yes. This is very much possible, but I don't think I've done it since I was about six years old. Usually, I look where I'm going.


----------



## tyler0912

dmmj said:


> fell up the stairs?



I give up with these strange people,
Im normal!

Im in a great mood now!
The graham norton show,
Is on, new episodes, channel 1!!!
I love him!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I am well known for falling up stairs.
The best one I ever did was fall up the stairs and nearly dislocated my knee. I got rushed to A&E but luckily it wasn't dislocated!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

What is the most amazing thing you've done?? Things like sky diving, going to the moon, ect. The most amazing thing I've done is probably feed Hermy. Pretty amazing right?


----------



## cherylim

TurtleTortoise said:


> What is the most amazing thing you've done?? Things like sky diving, going to the moon, ect. The most amazing thing I've done is probably feed Hermy. Pretty amazing right?



Climbing a 300ft waterfall, despite being scared of heights. Did it earlier this year. The most frightening thing I've ever done, but a huge achievement once it was over!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> What is the most amazing thing you've done?? Things like sky diving, going to the moon, ect. The most amazing thing I've done is probably feed Hermy. Pretty amazing right?



For me there have been several things I thought were amazing from feeling my children move inside me, seeing them growing up, watching several animals giving birth, watching a tortoise being born...I seem to have a one tract mind.  The miracle of birth always seems so amazing and a miracle to me, no matter what is is.

Then again, it was also pretty amazing to me, that I passed my semi driving test. Not the written one, the actual three driving tests.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the most amazing thing you've done?? Things like sky diving, going to the moon, ect. The most amazing thing I've done is probably feed Hermy. Pretty amazing right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me there have been several things I thought were amazing from feeling my children move inside me, seeing them growing up, watching several animals giving birth, watching a tortoise being born...I seem to have a one tract mind.  The miracle of birth always seems so amazing and a miracle to me, no matter what is is.
> 
> Then again, it was also pretty amazing to me, that I passed my semi driving test. Not the written one, the actual three driving tests.
Click to expand...

I barely passed my normal driving test so to pass a test where you have to drive a Semi is amazing to me!


----------



## pdrobber

Is anyone else hooked on the new NBC show Grimm?!?!


----------



## dmmj

I wanted to see grimm, but missed it is it any good?


----------



## pdrobber

Yes it is very good IMO. Catch up with the two episodes, they're probably online. It has just the right amount of cop/detective aspect, humor, and sci-fi.

Eerie, exciting and emotional (a little!).

I love how they apply the fairy tale themes to real modern day society for example last week was the big bad wolf and little red riding hood...teenage girl going for a run through forested area on her way to grandparents' house and killed....little girl going home from school cuts through park/woods on way to grandpa's and goes missing...the big bad wolf comes off as a pedophile (where the Law & order feel kicks in) and the main character befriends the "reformed big bad wolf"...


----------



## Torty Mom

TurtleTortoise said:


> What is the most amazing thing you've done?? Things like sky diving, going to the moon, ect. The most amazing thing I've done is probably feed Hermy. Pretty amazing right?


  Going to work everyday....... oh almost forgot, reading posts on TFO!


----------



## AnthonyC

G'night all! I stayed up wayyyy too late working on this paper... class @ 8AM. Naturally I say that I'll never do that again... but I will!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

TurtleTortoise said:


> What is the most amazing thing you've done?? Things like sky diving, going to the moon, ect. The most amazing thing I've done is probably feed Hermy. Pretty amazing right?



I've jumped some pretty big fences on the backs of horses (5ft+) which some people say is amazing.

I think the most amazing thing for me, personally, though is the bond I have/can build up with my horses. I think playing at liberty (naked pony!) was the first real "wow" moment and the second was defiantly riding my boy bareback and bridleless, just a rope round his neck.

I was going to write down something amazing I've done thats not with the horses but I can't think of anything!  I don't regard anything else I've done as particularly amazing.


----------



## AnthonyC

Goood Morninnnng TFOOO! Man am I pooped! Stupid Saturday morning classes! Argh!! Steph, glad to see you didn't burn yourself at bonfire... nice job!


----------



## tyler0912

Its bonfire night tonight!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh, in that case she'll probably burn herself!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

No. Last night I just walked into, well more ran into, the bathroom door and cut my lip 

Tonight is where the fun begins. Am going to try and get lots of cool photos to show you guys. I'll make sure I get lots from A&E too


----------



## AnthonyC

Geez, Steph! You're like the friggin' butler from Mr. Deeds! You just drift in and drift out of the forum... "very sneaky, sir". 



stephiiberrybean said:


> No. Last night I just walked into, well more ran into, the bathroom door and cut my lip
> 
> Tonight is where the fun begins. Am going to try and get lots of cool photos to show you guys. I'll make sure I get lots from A&E too


----------



## tyler0912

XD I will get some pictures here too, no promises i will forget!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## tyler0912

Morning Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Ty!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning...trying to keep congestion in my head from spreading down to my chest...the dryness of my apt overnight makes my throat all sore blahhh time to go netipot in a steamy hot shower then have some hot soothing tea!


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> Hi Ty!



How are you?

Get well soon PDROBBER!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> good morning...trying to keep congestion in my head from spreading down to my chest...the dryness of my apt overnight makes my throat all sore blahhh time to go netipot in a steamy hot shower then have some hot soothing tea!



Not the best way to start one's day.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> No. Last night I just walked into, well more ran into, the bathroom door and cut my lip
> 
> Tonight is where the fun begins. Am going to try and get lots of cool photos to show you guys. I'll make sure I get lots from A&E too




We'll have to make a Bonfire Night photo thread!


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Last night I just walked into, well more ran into, the bathroom door and cut my lip
> 
> Tonight is where the fun begins. Am going to try and get lots of cool photos to show you guys. I'll make sure I get lots from A&E too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to make a Bonfire Night photo thread!
Click to expand...


We should and then all post our pictures... on it...  
cheryl has your busy day finished ;P ?


----------



## Jacqui

Have any of you heard of a plant in the UK called suede?


----------



## pdrobber

steam and netipot cleared out one nostril...now the other one's all stuffed up! maybe the tea will help...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> steam and netipot cleared out one nostril...now the other one's all stuffed up! maybe the tea will help...



How nice! They are taking turns.


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Last night I just walked into, well more ran into, the bathroom door and cut my lip
> 
> Tonight is where the fun begins. Am going to try and get lots of cool photos to show you guys. I'll make sure I get lots from A&E too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to make a Bonfire Night photo thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should and then all post our pictures... on it...
> cheryl has your busy day finished ;P ?
Click to expand...


Work - CHECK
Wrap Christmas Presents - CHECK
Tidy Bathroom - CHECK
Tidy Spare Room (Emrys' Room) - CHECK
Get Ready - 50% COMPLETE
Tidy Bedroom
Wait for Parcel Deliveries
Prepare Bag for Bonfire Night
Go to the Garden Centre
Go to the Pet Shop
Celebrate Bonfire Night

Getting there, Tyler. Getting there. Looks like, apart from tidying the bedroom, I've got the boring/difficult stuff out of the way. I'm useless at wrapping presents - people get a scraggly mess from me - but I've picked great presents this year and the ones that have arrived so far are all done.

Need to make sure my camera charged properly overnight, too.




Jacqui said:


> Have any of you heard of a plant in the UK called suede?



Not the swede vegetable?


----------



## tyler0912

I was thinking vegetables too...
And cheryl....your nearly there then...the slow hard things done!


----------



## pdrobber

the tea helped just a little...off to work to walk dogs outside all day.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Not the swede vegetable?



That would be it. So what is it like? Do you feed it to your tortoises?

Could you guys go to the intro thread from Nicky (I think that is his name) and give him some UK type ideas for feeding his tortoise?


----------



## tyler0912

Sure ill' go help!  
cheryl will too!


----------



## Jacqui

Thanks Cheryl your post was great!


----------



## cherylim

No problem 

Hopefully it will help a little. To me, the most important discovery I've included is the spring mix. Apparently it's not called that in the UK, in general, but it makes it easier for me knowing where I can buy it under that name. Hopefully it'll help Nicky too, as it's a chain supermarket he should have easy access to.


----------



## tyler0912

I dont' go to tesco...but i will go have a look....
I wrote out a list of veg i feed tiago in the UK if that is what he was asking far is another question...


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> I dont' go to tesco...but i will go have a look....
> I wrote out a list of veg i feed tiago in the UK if that is what he was asking far is another question...


Definitely a good idea. I don't feed Emrys that much veg - just enough to keep his diet varied - so I don't know as many vegetables he can have. I just know about flowers, plants, weeds and salad leaves.


----------



## tyler0912

We dont have one near me the closest one i think is up redlam.... :/ 
Or wilpshire.....

that's quite far too.........i dunno why they are so far..

just found out there is a tesco in our town centre......never knew... :/


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning! Just waking up here, you all been partying forever!

Do m&ms mold? Because there is what appears to be mold on my m&ms.


----------



## tyler0912

XD Im not sure....BUT I LOVE THEM!  
Goodmorning though..


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> We dont have one near me the closest one i think is up redlam.... :/
> Or wilpshire.....
> 
> that's quite far too.........i dunno why they are so far..
> 
> just found out there is a tesco in our town centre......never knew... :/






Haha. Tesco stores are like rats - you're never more than six feet from one.


----------



## tyler0912

Yepp!  
What are you guys upto....?


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Yepp!
> What are you guys upto....?



I'm wrapping presents again. Postie delivered more.


----------



## tyler0912

XD Having fun with that?


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> XD Having fun with that?



Honestly, Tyler, I'm useless.

I don't know why I don't just buy overpriced gift bags.


----------



## tyler0912

XD in our town centre you can drop present off and they get rapped probably expensive! 

What petshop you going to?


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> XD Having fun with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, Tyler, I'm useless.
> 
> I don't know why I don't just buy overpriced gift bags.
Click to expand...


Because a gift that has been wrapped with love for you , no matter how "poorly" wrapped, has more emotional meaning.


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> XD in our town centre you can drop present off and they get rapped probably expensive!
> 
> What petshop you going to?





Charnock Farm Pet and Garden Centre. Apparently, it's right near my house and I never knew. They have a load of farm animals there, a lakeside cafe, a pet shop with loads of supplies and livestock, and a big garden centre and gift shop. Going to see what I can get for a few people for Christmas, go and stare at the animals for a while, and buy a Christmas gift for Emrys.


----------



## Torty Mom

Boy you guys have been busy in here this morning!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Because a gift that has been wrapped with love for you , no matter how "poorly" wrapped, has more emotional meaning.



I imagine I'm the laughing stock of the extended family. I bet you can guess which are my gifts from a mile off.  They probably all play 'Find The Gift Cheryl Wrapped' on Christmas morning. 

Oh well. I always put great stuff inside.


----------



## Torty Mom

Hey Cheryl do you live close to Tyler? 

I have 3 quilts I need to work on and then go see Lisa, they still have NOT moved her!


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> Hey Cheryl do you live close to Tyler?
> 
> I have 3 quilts I need to work on and then go see Lisa, they still have NOT moved her!



Yep. We live ten miles apart. 

Quilt-making? I'm jealous. I would love to be a bit more crafty.

My business is just starting to take off - I think if I can get some profits going next year I might make an attempt at creating some tortoise jewellery. Just for myself, but I'll probably buy a bit too much and sell on a few items if they're any good.


----------



## Torty Mom

If you don't mind my asking, what kind of business? 

I only starting quilting 12 years ago, didn't really like to sew before that. I don't like to make clothes, but I do love to sew baby burpees, pacifier holders and especially quilts! I also teach quilting here in town! I have a cute turtle quilt I made a few years ago, that I should post a picture of! 

When is the bonfire, is it tonight?


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> XD in our town centre you can drop present off and they get rapped probably expensive!
> 
> What petshop you going to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charnock Farm Pet and Garden Centre. Apparently, it's right near my house and I never knew. They have a load of farm animals there, a lakeside cafe, a pet shop with loads of supplies and livestock, and a big garden centre and gift shop. Going to see what I can get for a few people for Christmas, go and stare at the animals for a while, and buy a Christmas gift for Emrys.
Click to expand...




Sounds like a neat place!


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> XD in our town centre you can drop present off and they get rapped probably expensive!
> 
> What petshop you going to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charnock Farm Pet and Garden Centre. Apparently, it's right near my house and I never knew. They have a load of farm animals there, a lakeside cafe, a pet shop with loads of supplies and livestock, and a big garden centre and gift shop. Going to see what I can get for a few people for Christmas, go and stare at the animals for a while, and buy a Christmas gift for Emrys.
Click to expand...




Its' closed!  
And yes me and cheryl live 20mins apart...


----------



## Torty Mom

I think that is great!


----------



## tyler0912

XD  whys that...?


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what kind of business?
> 
> I only starting quilting 12 years ago, didn't really like to sew before that. I don't like to make clothes, but I do love to sew baby burpees, pacifier holders and especially quilts! I also teach quilting here in town! I have a cute turtle quilt I made a few years ago, that I should post a picture of!
> 
> When is the bonfire, is it tonight?



Writing business. I'm a full-time copywriter and recently started up my own writing business, so I'm now registered self-employed as well and the jobs are starting to come in. I've got some way to go before I'll have spare cash to try and improve my creativity, but I've been looking at beads on eBay and I'm going to give it a go. Maybe, one day, I can move onto building a really elaborate tortoise table. 

And yep, Bonfire Night is tonight. My local park opens at 6.30 for the celebrations. Four hours to go!


----------



## tyler0912

HAHA Build me a table cheryl...  
Ill' take all of your fails?


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Its' closed!



Everywhere's closed according to you. I'm thinking of going to Blackpool Zoo next Saturday - will that be closed too?


----------



## Torty Mom

cherylim said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what kind of business?
> 
> I only starting quilting 12 years ago, didn't really like to sew before that. I don't like to make clothes, but I do love to sew baby burpees, pacifier holders and especially quilts! I also teach quilting here in town! I have a cute turtle quilt I made a few years ago, that I should post a picture of!
> 
> When is the bonfire, is it tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing business. I'm a full-time copywriter and recently started up my own writing business, so I'm now registered self-employed as well and the jobs are starting to come in. I've got some way to go before I'll have spare cash to try and improve my creativity, but I've been looking at beads on eBay and I'm going to give it a go. Maybe, one day, I can move onto building a really elaborate tortoise table.
> 
> And yep, Bonfire Night is tonight. My local park opens at 6.30 for the celebrations. Four hours to go!
Click to expand...

Well that is very cool! You will do good!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> HAHA Build me a table cheryl...
> Ill' take all of your fails?



Deal. I have so many plans, I just wouldn't know how to put any into action, and I can't even use a screwdriver without injuring myself, so it may never happen. I might just end up delivering a pile of broken pieces of wood to your house and saying "Here...it's my best attempt".


----------



## tyler0912

XD That will be okay...... I can have firewood...?


----------



## Torty Mom

Cheryl, my husband is the same way, he is not allowed to use power tools. There is always blood involved!


----------



## tyler0912

XD My dads a joiner/builder (owns a business) but ask him to use a tool out of work....you wait a year...


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> Cheryl, my husband is the same way, he is not allowed to use power tools. There is always blood involved!



I have only ever successfully made one thing I'm proud of. I put together a flat-pack media centre, and it's holding an XBox 360, a PS3, a Master System, a Mega Drive (Genesis), a Nintendo 64, a Sky+ HD box, a Wii console, XBox Kinect and a large flatscreen TV. It's been doing that since April, and it's still standing...so far...


----------



## tyler0912

For now...


cherylim said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, my husband is the same way, he is not allowed to use power tools. There is always blood involved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only ever successfully made one thing I'm proud of. I put together a flat-pack media centre, and it's holding an XBox 360, a PS3, a Master System, a Mega Drive (Genesis), a Nintendo 64, a Sky+ HD box, a Wii console, XBox Kinect and a large flatscreen TV. It's been doing that since April, and it's still standing...so far...
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

cherylim said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, my husband is the same way, he is not allowed to use power tools. There is always blood involved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only ever successfully made one thing I'm proud of. I put together a flat-pack media centre, and it's holding an XBox 360, a PS3, a Master System, a Mega Drive (Genesis), a Nintendo 64, a Sky+ HD box, a Wii console, XBox Kinect and a large flatscreen TV. It's been doing that since April, and it's still standing...so far...
Click to expand...


See there is hope!!! You are a better woman than I! I would buy one already made and have it delivered! LOL!!!


----------



## N2TORTS

Anyone going to the Herp Show in Pasadena today?


----------



## cherylim

Right. Garden centre and pet shop time. 

Chat later, all!


----------



## tyler0912

Goodbye.


----------



## Torty Mom

N2TORTS said:


> Anyone going to the Herp Show in Pasadena today?



Too tempting and too far! Are you going? Any plan to add to your herd? I think I would get into tortie trouble if I was to go to one. I kinda have my hands full with my 4 little munchkins right now!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Cheryl, my husband is the same way, he is not allowed to use power tools. There is always blood involved!


 My husband, too!


----------



## N2TORTS

Torty Mom said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the Herp Show in Pasadena today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tempting and too far! Are you going? Any plan to add to your herd? I think I would get into tortie trouble if I was to go to one. I kinda have my hands full with my 4 little munchkins right now!
Click to expand...


Well Mom'z ... not sure .... Ive gone to so many in the last years they tend to " run to gether " sort of speak...Plus eveytime I go " I need something new" ~.........
and even more a drag when your own animals blow away anything you see at these large conventions....
Although nutting better to do on a cloudy/misty day ...........


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, my husband is the same way, he is not allowed to use power tools. There is always blood involved!
> 
> 
> 
> My husband, too!
Click to expand...


He did do a good job on the outside baby pen. But it was only 4 boards and some bracket things!  LOL!! Gotta give him a little credit! Actually he and my son made a little outside sleeping box for Lou, but it was only 4 pieces too!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, my husband is the same way, he is not allowed to use power tools. There is always blood involved!
> 
> 
> 
> My husband, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did do a good job on the outside baby pen. But it was only 4 boards and some bracket things!  LOL!! Gotta give him a little credit! Actually he and my son made a little outside sleeping box for Lou, but it was only 4 pieces too!
Click to expand...


So four is his lucky number? The main thing is, he is willing to help... and shed blood for you and your tortoises.


----------



## tyler0912

:O 100 PAGES!


----------



## Torty Mom

N2TORTS said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to the Herp Show in Pasadena today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tempting and too far! Are you going? Any plan to add to your herd? I think I would get into tortie trouble if I was to go to one. I kinda have my hands full with my 4 little munchkins right now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Mom'z ... not sure .... Ive gone to so many in the last years they tend to " run to gether " sort of speak...Plus eveytime I go " I need something new" ~.........
> and even more a drag when your own animals blow away anything you see at these large conventions....
> Although nutting better to do on a cloudy/misty day ...........
Click to expand...

You do have a fab herd JD!!! That's for sure! Well, I hope it's not too much of a let down, maybe you will see some TFOers?


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Mom'z ... not sure .... Ive gone to so many in the last years they tend to " run to gether " sort of speak...Plus eveytime I go " I need something new" ~.........
> and even more a drag when your own animals blow away anything you see at these large conventions....
> Although nutting better to do on a cloudy/misty day ...........
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a fab herd JD!!! That's for sure! Well, I hope it's not too much of a let down, maybe you will see some TFOers?
Click to expand...


Sounds like a great way to spend a cloudy day.  Besides meeting current folks you know, might find a few new ones to send this way.  If you go, have fun and take us some pictures, too please.


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, my husband is the same way, he is not allowed to use power tools. There is always blood involved!
> 
> 
> 
> My husband, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did do a good job on the outside baby pen. But it was only 4 boards and some bracket things!  LOL!! Gotta give him a little credit! Actually he and my son made a little outside sleeping box for Lou, but it was only 4 pieces too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So four is his lucky number? The main thing is, he is willing to help... and shed blood for you and your tortoises.
Click to expand...

Yes, he is a good sport about it! I think he misses Low Rider too! Won't admit it, but I think he is smitten with the little shelled creatures! With the colder weather he has had a few more tort duties while I am at work!


----------



## tyler0912

What are you guys up to at this moment?


----------



## Torty Mom

tyler0912 said:


> :O 100 PAGES!



Yay!!! Yvonne will be proud, the pretend chat is like the energizer bunny!



tyler0912 said:


> What are you guys up to at this moment?


Drinking coffee and chatting with you fine folks! Getting ready to feed the littles ones as I can feel them staring at the back of my head! Yikes!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :O 100 PAGES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Yvonne will be proud, the pretend chat is like the energizer bunny!
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you guys up to at this moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drinking coffee and chatting with you fine folks! Getting ready to feed the littles ones as I can feel them staring at the back of my head! Yikes!
Click to expand...




I am looking forward to page 1,001. 

I do a few critters, then come back in here for a few minutes and back to more. Once that's down it's major cleaning time.


----------



## tyler0912

Staring at the back off your head?...there far too advanced for that there setting up there machine guns and balancing out there barrels!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Yes, he is a good sport about it! I think he misses Low Rider too! Won't admit it, but I think he is smitten with the little shelled creatures! With the colder weather he has had a few more tort duties while I am at work!



Tortoises do have a way of working their magic on folks. I love seeing entire families take an active role in the tortoise care and building.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :O 100 PAGES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Yvonne will be proud, the pretend chat is like the energizer bunny!
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you guys up to at this moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drinking coffee and chatting with you fine folks! Getting ready to feed the littles ones as I can feel them staring at the back of my head! Yikes!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to page 1,001.
> 
> I do a few critters, then come back in here for a few minutes and back to more. Once that's down it's major cleaning time.
Click to expand...




enjoy cleaning,
 
Im sat her witht eh laptop and jamming on my keyboard and singing.....as im home alone...
Also it's bonfire night here! 
''Remember Remeber the 5th November!''


----------



## Jacqui

Cleaning isn't something I like, but it has it's rewards and hidden treasures to be found.


----------



## Torty Mom

tyler0912 said:


> Staring at the back off your head?...there far too advanced for that there setting up there machine guns and balancing out there barrels!


Nope, sorry Tyler, my torties are sweet and loveable and love their Mom especially when I have Mazuri!  Plus they are not allowed to play with guns, big no no at my house! They like Lego's!


----------



## tyler0912

Torty Mom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staring at the back off your head?...there far too advanced for that there setting up there machine guns and balancing out there barrels!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry Tyler, my torties are sweet and loveable and love their Mom especially when I have Mazuri!  Plus they are not allowed to play with guns, big no no at my house! They like Lego's!
Click to expand...


EVEN RED LEGOS?


----------



## Torty Mom

Nope those are all mine!! How do you think I got those big muscles I'm gonna kick AnthonyC's butt with?


----------



## tyler0912

XD XD XD you wish what?

CELERATE FOR ME! 
i just learnt the keys for 'Jar of hearts' My favourite song on piano!


----------



## cherylim

I'm baaaack. Two hours until Bonfire Night celebrations.

My pet shop trip had mixed success. On one hand, I got to walk around a beautiful lake, spend time with some donkeys and ducks and a load of domestic pets. On the other hand, I come away without a gift for Emrys - they had nothing I could use as a hide, which is what I plan to get him.

Another plus is that Ian's present to Emrys has been chosen and wrapped (he's so much more organised than I am). And a final - Emrys has a brand new basking rock that looks FANTASTIC. I've had to remodel his enclosure to fit it in, and I need to watch him for a bit now to make sure he's okay with the change, but I couldn't resist it.


----------



## tyler0912

Cheryll......PICS! OF THE ENCLOSURE!


----------



## cherylim

When it looks all new and clean, I'll take one. At the moment it's all stomped and burrowed.  Next time I clean it out, I'll get a snap of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Nope those are all mine!! How do you think I got those big muscles I'm gonna kick AnthonyC's butt with?



That should be fun to watch!


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope those are all mine!! How do you think I got those big muscles I'm gonna kick AnthonyC's butt with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should be fun to watch!
Click to expand...

He did say he was coming to Arizona, that is about an 8 hour drive! LOL!


----------



## tyler0912

How are you guys!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> He did say he was coming to Arizona, that is about an 8 hour drive! LOL!



You will film it for us, won't you?


----------



## cherylim

Apparently I'm going out in an hour! Means I'll be at the park half an hour early, but it's not raining yet and it's not too cold. 

Exciting stuff.

Emrys seems to like the new layout but he's not tried basking yet, so I'll wait to see if he agrees with the rock placement.

Also, I now have a huge pile of Christmas presents in the corner of Emmy's room - exciting stuff!


----------



## tyler0912

:O youll' get emrys excited with the presents  

And im just here replying to some threads!  listening to music...nothing better to do...


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did say he was coming to Arizona, that is about an 8 hour drive! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will film it for us, won't you?
Click to expand...

Of course it would be my pleasure


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hahahhaha! This made me laugh so much I almost wee'd!!
My dads a self-employed joiner too and he's exactly the same! 



tyler0912 said:


> XD My dads a joiner/builder (owns a business) but ask him to use a tool out of work....you wait a year...


----------



## tyler0912

Must just be that kind of people?
Steph also you may of forgot but...MY BONFIRE TOFFEE! 

My dog is shaking like mad at these fireworks!


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys we have just been out for fireworks and where going out again soon,
We went to see my horse which i had when i was 8 she is an ex-race horse......My brothers girlfriends,Brothers girflfriends has this horse but i still have not seen it in all this time... i was questoning steph about horses before, we was planning on getting one,
Her dad was originally bought fot Â£500,000 :O 
It was so emotional!


----------



## nikki0601

tyler0912 said:


> Hey guys we have just been out for fireworks and where going out again soon,
> We went to see my horse which i had when i was 8 she is an ex-race horse......My brothers girlfriends,Brothers girflfriends has this horse but i still have not seen it in all this time... i was questoning steph about horses before, we was planning on getting one,
> Her dad was originally bought fot Â£500,000 :O
> It was so emotional!



Hey, how do you put a pic in your signature?


----------



## tyler0912

Hey,

the way you copy and past a link on a thread? (via photobucket) 
Do that in your signature!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm back and alive with no injuries 
Sadly no photos as I forgot the camera! Oops!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tyler0912 said:


> XD XD XD you wish what?
> 
> CELERATE FOR ME!
> i just learnt the keys for 'Jar of hearts' My favourite song on piano!





I LOVE that song!


----------



## pdrobber

good evening!do you all have some crazy plans for the night? going clubbing, maybe get into a bar fight later on?


----------



## AnthonyC

Crazy plans for tonight: Hang out with the boys later.... Jack, John, & Jose! Woooo-Hoooo!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Hi see you peeps in an hour and a half!


----------



## tyler0912

Is it strange to be playing piano singing lady gaga, and modelling in my mirror at 00.32am?  im not tired!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> good evening!do you all have some crazy plans for the night? going clubbing, maybe get into a bar fight later on?



I was bored, so I got a new haircut, then I was invited to a function with friends and am unsure about my haircut so I said I have a sore throat. 
aahhh, it feel's good to tell someone the truth. So my big plan's are to wear a face mask and read a book


----------



## Torty Mom

pdrobber said:


> good evening!do you all have some crazy plans for the night? going clubbing, maybe get into a bar fight later on?



You missed it, the bar fight was this am on another thread!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Has it been an hour and a half already? I don't think so.



tyler0912 said:


> Is it strange to be playing piano singing lady gaga, and modelling in my mirror at 00.32am?  im not tired!



How do you get away with playing the piano that early in the morning?


----------



## pdrobber

OMG the Grinch is on TBS, will be over in a few minutes...ya know, the old cartoon animation one, I LOVE IT.


----------



## Torty Mom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> good evening!do you all have some crazy plans for the night? going clubbing, maybe get into a bar fight later on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored, so I got a new haircut, then I was invited to a function with friends and am unsure about my haircut so I said I have a sore throat.
> aahhh, it feel's good to tell someone the truth. So my big plan's are to wear a face mask and read a book
Click to expand...


I wouldn't worry, what did your kids say? If they didn't cry you should be a ok!!!


----------



## pdrobber

now that you said that you know you're going to actually have a sore throat and wish you hadn't said it...

I wish I enjoyed reading books...

Now the wizard of oz is on!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> good evening!do you all have some crazy plans for the night? going clubbing, maybe get into a bar fight later on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored, so I got a new haircut, then I was invited to a function with friends and am unsure about my haircut so I said I have a sore throat.
> aahhh, it feel's good to tell someone the truth. So my big plan's are to wear a face mask and read a book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry, what did your kids say? If they didn't cry you should be a ok!!!
Click to expand...

Um, they said I looked like a school girl!!! I am 31 so that can't be good!! I had long straight hair and I got layers and sweeping bangs. I have never had bangs but I really needed a style ya know. 


Also, I have got to stop going to this salon!! The last time I was there they told me that I had really nice light hair but that my eyebrow's were too light and I need them a little darker to "frame my face" long story short I let them dye my eyebrow's and ended up looking like Groucho Marx until my friend helped me bleach the dye out!!


----------



## Torty Mom

[/quote]

I wouldn't worry, what did your kids say? If they didn't cry you should be a ok!!! 
[/quote]
Um, they said I looked like a school girl!!! I am 31 so that can't be good!! I had long straight hair and I got layers and sweeping bangs. I have never had bangs but I really needed a style ya know. 

[/quote]
I'm sure they just need to get used to it. I bet it looks great! 

I hope to be doing the same thing next month! My hair is almost 11 inches long, then I can donate it and not be bald! Then I'll color it on top of that and the kids at school won't speak to me for a week!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is cute my daughter does notice everything her teacher wears. She will say that Mrs. S wore her comfy read sweater today and things like that.


----------



## Torty Mom

Your eyebrow story is funny!! I would have died!!! Kids are brutally honest and they really don't like change. It's kinda funny!

I wonder if JD got anything at the Pasadena show? 

I almost forgot, Lisa is on her way to UCLA!!! We put her in the ambulance about 5:15, she should be arriving there within the next 30 minutes!


----------



## Jacqui

Finally!! (Lisa)


----------



## lynnedit

Mary Anne, do you mind telling me about Lisa, at least briefly? I have seen you mention her before and know she has been ill.
I really have to stop just sticking with the Enclosure section, lol!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea, is there any chance you can tell me the brief version too  I've been wondering for a while but it obviously all happened before I joined.
I hope she is better soon whatever it is. 



lynnedit said:


> Mary Anne, do you mind telling me about Lisa, at least briefly? I have seen you mention her before and know she has been ill.
> I really have to stop just sticking with the Enclosure section, lol!




Exciting day today guys  and its all a secret! Hehe!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! it looks as though the forum is in the future! lol did daylight savings not apply yet? or do we all need to change our settings


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh crap! Did that happen today? (DST) I was wondering why I woke up and it said that it was 3:30AM! Was it already, Pete?


----------



## pdrobber

yup last night they jumped back


----------



## AnthonyC

So what the hell time is it? Haha! I can't tell which clock is right and which one is wrong anymore! My computer says 6:09AM, the Directv box says 5:10AM, and the time on my postings say 2:10AM!!


----------



## tyler0912

Is it nt 6.18 where you are?
Goodmorning all!


----------



## AnthonyC

I don't know what time it is.... I'm very confused! I guess it's 6:24AM. Tyler, is Steph going to tell us what her secret is or what???



tyler0912 said:


> Is it nt 6.18 where you are?
> Goodmorning all!


----------



## pdrobber

6:31 here


----------



## AnthonyC

Same here! Thanks, Pete! Never quite understood the whole rationale behind the changing of the clocks in the fall. If you set the clocks back doesn't that mean that you'll have to turn on your lights an hour earlier? Isn't it kinda wasteful? 



pdrobber said:


> 6:31 here


----------



## Kristina

I am such an idiot... I showed up to work an "hour" early so I could get some computer time in... Only to find out that I am TWO hours early! I'm gonna go get some breakfast... grrrrr....

And, seriously? 1,544 posts and we still don't have a chat room?


----------



## AnthonyC

This is kind of a chat room I guess. There used to be a few TFO'rs on there. http://tinychat.com/tortoiseforum

Yup, I did the same thing! Woke up thinking I better get my butt to the bakery before the old ladies buy up all the good stuff, and whammo!.. Closed & I was the [email protected]$$ standing at the front door at 6:00AM! Haha! I feel your pain!!


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> I don't know what time it is.... I'm very confused! I guess it's 6:24AM. Tyler, is Steph going to tell us what her secret is or what???
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it nt 6.18 where you are?
> Goodmorning all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure.... :/
Click to expand...


----------



## Kristina

A hashbrown and a sausage biscuit later, I feel a bit better about waking up so early


----------



## TurtleTortoise

So the time changed??? My iPod says 7:35, but it's supposed to change atumatically, my clock says 8:33 and I didn't change that, and these posts say 9:30! I'm confused.


----------



## AnthonyC

Just pretend that it's 3AM & lets go back to sleep! 

Dammitt! Now I'm craving Sausage McMuffins!!!!


----------



## tyler0912

XD what are sausage biscuits that you speak off?


----------



## Kristina

TurtleTortoise said:


> So the time changed??? My iPod says 7:35, but it's supposed to change atumatically, my clock says 8:33 and I didn't change that, and these posts say 9:30! I'm confused.



The posts will say whatever time it is in the time zone that you set the forum to when you signed up. You can go to your User CP, click on "Edit Options" in the left hand menu (about midway down) and then go to the bottom of the page and you will see the time zone settings.

Go with your Ipod, that is the correct one


----------



## AnthonyC

They are like "turkey twizzlers" on a muffin w/eggs and sometimes cheese! 



tyler0912 said:


> XD what are sausage biscuits that you speak off?


----------



## Kristina

Nope, I like the ones that are just sausage patties on a biscuit. I usually get an extra sausage, lol.


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! That sounds great right about now! 

TYLER, CLEAN OUT YOUR PM BOX YOU KNUCKLEHEAD! IT'S FULL!!!


----------



## tyler0912

I just did i have none now.....  


Sounds good....but egg is bleurgh and soo is cheese.


----------



## Kristina

That is why I get only sausage and biscuit 

I actually can't have eggs, even though I love them - I'm allergic. It developed over several years, so it makes it worse that I used to be able to eat eggs and now can't


----------



## tyler0912

:O And you like them....kinda weird combination?


----------



## Kristina

How is that weird? It is a sandwich, sausage and biscuit.


----------



## tyler0912

I meen the egg....you like them and your allergic...would be kinda awkward....like...
''Mr egg...We meet again...NOM!''


----------



## Kristina

That meeting would end in me breaking out in hives and throwing up. Not good


----------



## dmmj

In my travels sadly I have found that most people who are allergic to an item. eggs, strawberries, seafood, they usually love that particular item.

Me if I was allergic to nuts I would probably have to quit eating, and BTW dmmj is no longer cold got a portable ceramic heater, and he is watching married with children on netflix.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

TYLER EMPTY YOUR PM BOX!!!!!


----------



## tyler0912

~I have deleted everything but it still says 100% full please help?

It has worked you can mail me now!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Something's going on with people pming other people and then posting things and it's making my brain hurt! Enough with the pm deal!


----------



## tyler0912

My pm was full but its fine now.


----------



## dmmj

Just a word of advice topics covered in PM's should not be broadcast on public chat. Not a rule mind you, but just sage advice.


----------



## tyler0912

Right now im annoyed.

CoreyC just mailed me saying 'What the ???????'
I tried to reply and it said im on his ignore list WTH have i done?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

What did I tell ya and who is coryC? I'm confused! I for one, haven't received a single pm and I'm fine with it.


----------



## Jacqui

Kristina said:


> Nope, I like the ones that are just sausage patties on a biscuit. I usually get an extra sausage, lol.


I LOVE McDonald's sausage!




Kristina said:


> That meeting would end in me breaking out in hives and throwing up. Not good


 love the emot visual!





dmmj said:


> In my travels sadly I have found that most people who are allergic to an item. eggs, strawberries, seafood, they usually love that particular item.



True for me. I am allergic to dogs and cats...housework too! 





stephiiberrybean said:


> Exciting day today guys  and its all a secret! Hehe!



Do I know this secret????? 





AnthonyC said:


> Same here! Thanks, Pete! Never quite understood the whole rationale behind the changing of the clocks in the fall. If you set the clocks back doesn't that mean that you'll have to turn on your lights an hour earlier? Isn't it kinda wasteful?



I thought it was so the farmer out in his field would get a longer day in...ie no lights out in the field.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

It sounds good to take a nap right now. But I'm not.
*trying to forget what just happened*
Ok so what's happening in your lives right now?


----------



## Torty Mom

Ut oh, what just happened? Is everything ok? I'm quilting, still have a long way to go before I'm done!! Just got done eating some homemade salsa and my mouth is on FIRE!!! I think my hubby does that on purpose!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Ok so what's happening in your lives right now?



I am trying to get the house extra cleaned up, because my hubby is coming home some time this week. Not that he will notice or atleast comment on noticing it.   I told him his "honey Do" list was now two pages long and his comment was something like, "and THAT makes me won't to come home, how?")  I will be getting my youngest son brought back home for the long weekend too, so we can use his muscles.  I am so excited... and not just about the fact that in a few days I may have a fully useable house once more.  It's sad to love my hubby having to go see the Dr so much!  (The real reason he is coming home is to have tests run on Friday and see his Dr on Monday, not to see me or to do manual labor/house repairs) 





Torty Mom said:


> Just got done eating some homemade salsa and my mouth is on FIRE!!! I think my hubby does that on purpose!



That sounds great! Nahhh nobody would ever do something ,mean like that on purpose.


----------



## Kristina

I'm at work, going home soon! Been here since 6AM! See you all Tuesday afternoon


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what's happening in your lives right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the house extra cleaned up, because my hubby is coming home some time this week. Not that he will notice or atleast comment on noticing it.   I told him his "honey Do" list was now two pages long and his comment was something like, "and THAT makes me won't to come home, how?")  I will be getting my youngest son brought back home for the long weekend too, so we can use his muscles.  I am so excited... and not just about the fact that in a few days I may have a fully useable house once more.  It's sad to love my hubby having to go see the Dr so much!  (The real reason he is coming home is to have tests run on Friday and see his Dr on Monday, not to see me or to do manual labor/house repairs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got done eating some homemade salsa and my mouth is on FIRE!!! I think my hubby does that on purpose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds great! Nahhh nobody would ever do something ,mean like that on purpose.
Click to expand...



Oh yes he did, so he would have more for himself! He just made Gumbo with shrimp, I'm not complaining anymore!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Oh yes he did, so he would have more for himself! He just made Gumbo with shrimp, I'm not complaining anymore!



Maybe he is like me and thinks other wise it just isn't good. My husband and one daughter hate onions, now I grew up with a Mom who loved opinion sandwiches, so to me cooking means adding onions. They swear I add onions just to cause them to eat less of it, but honestly it's like leaving ice cream out of an ice cream sundae without onions in the foods I cook. Bad enough I have to make food bland, they of course say it's spicy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got done eating some homemade salsa and my mouth is on FIRE!!! I think my hubby does that on purpose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds great! Nahhh nobody would ever do something ,mean like that on purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes he did, so he would have more for himself! He just made Gumbo with shrimp, I'm not complaining anymore!
Click to expand...


Maybe he is like me and thinks other wise it just isn't good. My husband and one daughter hate onions, now I grew up with a Mom who loved opinion sandwiches, so to me cooking means adding onions. They swear I add onions just to cause them to eat less of it, but honestly it's like leaving ice cream out of an ice cream sundae without onions in the foods I cook. Bad enough I have to make food bland, they of course say it's spicy. 


[/quote]


Opinion sandwiches?????????


----------



## dmmj

I don't like onions.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Opinion sandwiches?????????



As I recall she would put butter on the bread and then add slices of an onion and eat it. She loved them. I never tried one myself. 





Jacqui said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion sandwiches?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall she would put butter on the bread and then add slices of an onion and eat it. She loved them. I never tried one myself.
Click to expand...


Duh! I am dense and trying to do three conversations at once is not helping! Ya caught me Maggie! I did indeed add in a spare "P' to the onion.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Where are my little groupies? 

I need cheering up... 
Anthony, Jacqui, Mary-Anne, Tyler, Cheryl..... who ever else joins in, i'm not naming you all!!


----------



## tyler0912

IM HERE! 
how are you?
Im sat here eating a bonfire lollie.....i have not spoke to anthony today...jacquis...being jacqui!


----------



## Torty Mom

I'm here, just taking a few minute break from my quilt! Whatcha doin'?


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Where are my little groupies?
> 
> I need cheering up...
> Anthony, Jacqui, Mary-Anne, Tyler, Cheryl..... who ever else joins in, i'm not naming you all!!



Ooh, I'm a groupie. 

Hello! Why do you need cheering up?

*offers a can of cloudy lemonade* - always improves my mood!


----------



## Torty Mom

Onion sandwiches? I guess if it wasn't a strong onion or maybe a walla walla onion, those are Ymmy!! Today would be a good day to make some toffee crack! 

Jacqui have you made it yet? 

What is a cloudy lemonade Cheryl?


----------



## tyler0912

Ugh i hate lemonade!  
how is your quilting tory mom?
And what is up steph?

''cloudy lemonade'' is amde out of Fresh lemons i think.


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> Onion sandwiches? I guess if it wasn't a strong onion or maybe a walla walla onion, those are Ymmy!! Today would be a good day to make some toffee crack!
> 
> Jacqui have you made it yet?
> 
> What is a cloudy lemonade Cheryl?





Hm...from my limited experience of US drinks, you have lemonade that's not fizzy?

Our normal lemonade is fizzy, and clear, but not natural.

Cloudy lemonade is like your lemonade, but fizzy. We don't have still lemonade, really.


----------



## tyler0912

Soo... i was right?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I have to make most fizzy drinks still before I can drink them or they make me poorly 
I've quite taken a liking to flat lemonade, coke and pepsi  
Although I mainly drink water as even when flat it can make me feel a bit.. bleurgh!!


----------



## dmmj

wow turkey twizzlers fizzy lemonade, what's next?


----------



## tyler0912

LOL!  
I prefer fizzy drinks 'flat' too...
I also drink alot of water but it ahs to be warm!  
I have extremely sensitive teeth.


----------



## Torty Mom

Tyler, quilting is good, did you see the picture I posted for you in the "Peace" thread? 

Ahh, I get the lemonade thing, I love lemonade with Midori liqueur in it! Yummy!! Really good on a hot day!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> .i have not spoke to anthony today...jacquis...being jacqui!



Well of course I am being me, who else would I want to be???


----------



## Torty Mom

dmmj said:


> wow turkey twizzlers fizzy lemonade, what's next?


You forgot a few things:
Anthonyc's man thong, I'm Tyler's mom, steph is expecting and Angela and I are cougars..... come up keep up will ya!


----------



## cherylim

Nothing more refreshing than an ice cold can of lemonade. I generally stick to squash during the week, but I buy lemonade as my weekend treat.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Onion sandwiches? I guess if it wasn't a strong onion or maybe a walla walla onion, those are Ymmy!! Today would be a good day to make some toffee crack!
> 
> Jacqui have you made it yet?



She would just take an ordinary yellow onion. I once told a freind that my fondest memories of my Mother, were the smell of onions. HE thought that was something bad. It's just I can recall climbing into her lap to be held and as a rule her hands held the smell of an onion. So to me, that smell is a comfort and love thing. 

Nope. Nobody else here and so if I made it, well so it wouldn't spoil I would have to eat it all. 





cherylim said:


> Nothing more refreshing than an ice cold can of lemonade. I generally stick to squash during the week, but I buy lemonade as my weekend treat.


Squash?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Squash?



D'oh. I had a feeling that would happen.

We also occasionally call it cordial, but you probably don't.

Um...'juice' that's mixed with water to be diluted?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh dear god. I hope none of my family members see this and think I actually am pregnant. 

I just want to know who the father is....... wait don't answer that!!


----------



## Torty Mom

Blame the mail man!! Blahahahahah


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Blame the mail man!! Blahahahahah



Darn ya beat me!! 





cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh. I had a feeling that would happen.
Click to expand...


It's one of my favorite things about places like this with folks from different countries. Ya learn a whole new meaning to everything.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I know who the mail man is and what he wears and the thought scares me....


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> I know who the mail man is and what he wears and the thought scares me....



Sorry, we were only trying to help.... hmmm let's see.... how about the milk man? Ohhh the Fed Ex drivers are pretty cute!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who the mail man is and what he wears and the thought scares me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we were only trying to help.... hmmm let's see.... how about the milk man? Ohhh the Fed Ex drivers are pretty cute!
Click to expand...


Mine is a female driver. 



How about a nice lawman who has handcuffs and knows how to use them and his gun?  (Hey get your minds out of the gutter.  )


----------



## Torty Mom

I am so not going to touch that with a 10 foot pole!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I had a parcel delievered not to long back and the man chatted me up.

Let me set the scene for you. I'd just been woken up by said person, had make-up smeared under my eyes from the previous night and god knows what was going on with my hair, which i hurriedly pulled back into a knot. I pulled on my pink fluffy dressing gowned over my PJ shorts and vest top and answered the door! 
If he thought I looked good like that he needs his eyes testing! 


Moving on I was lucky to escape a reptile shop today alive.... I walked round the corner of the shop to see one of these http://www.freewebs.com/twoteals/DSCN4901z.JPG with its cage door open. I was really rather worried about it coming out but apparently it's pretty friendly... I didn't fancy my chances!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Whoa, yes! My vote is for the cop!! I like a tough man thank god I am married to one!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I am so not going to touch that with a 10 foot pole!



 I had originally added: "Well not Mary Anne, she can't keep hers from going there".


----------



## Torty Mom

Ha ha ha I can be a good girl!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'll go there... I did not see that post...

Where is he? Point me in the right direction


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Whoa, yes! My vote is for the cop!! I like a tough man thank god I am married to one!



Yeah and a big loving softee he is. 





Torty Mom said:


> Ha ha ha I can be a good girl!



Darn it's a good thing this is NOT an adults only forum, we would be rocking about now with all the possible innuendos.


----------



## Torty Mom

A well behaved woman seldom makes history  

Hey wait one minute, I was very quiet the first year I was on here, it's all Anthonyc's fault! He started it, I just joined in!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Hey wait one minute, I was very quiet the first year I was on here, it's all Anthonyc's fault! He started it, I just joined in!



*looks all around the forum before quietly and quickly typing* Isn't it always the man's fault????








Hey guys, put down those rotten tomatoes, you do know I was only kidding... right?


----------



## Torty Mom

Yes it is, but they won't admit it because they are always right! Kinda of like asking for directions Blahahahahahahaha


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I agree, all anthonyC's fault!


----------



## tyler0912

goodnight all im off to get a needed night sleep!


----------



## spikethebest

so i know I have been out of the loop for a bit, but i think this is one of the longest threads ever, and i have absolutely no clue what is about. can someone give me a brief summary? thanks so much and I hope everyone has been well!


----------



## Jacqui

spikethebest said:


> so i know I have been out of the loop for a bit, but i think this is one of the longest threads ever, and i have absolutely no clue what is about. can someone give me a brief summary? thanks so much and I hope everyone has been well!



Talk about long lost strangers!! Hi! This is our "chatroom", so it's about everything and anything and pretty much a place to let your hair down... unless your bald.  





tyler0912 said:


> goodnight all im off to get a needed night sleep!



Night Ty! That's pretty tricky having the "click this thingy" on the tortoise, then having it go to your site.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

spikethebest said:


> so i know I have been out of the loop for a bit, but i think this is one of the longest threads ever, and i have absolutely no clue what is about. can someone give me a brief summary? thanks so much and I hope everyone has been well!



It is a lot like random chat!

I think everyone (with a few exceptions) should sit back and relax. some of those other threads are getting intense.


----------



## lynnedit

spikethebest said:


> so i know I have been out of the loop for a bit, but i think this is one of the longest threads ever, and i have absolutely no clue what is about. can someone give me a brief summary? thanks so much and I hope everyone has been well!



Go to post #1592 on the previous page, I think that sums it up pretty well. I can barely keep up...


----------



## Torty Mom

spikethebest said:


> so i know I have been out of the loop for a bit, but i think this is one of the longest threads ever, and i have absolutely no clue what is about. can someone give me a brief summary? thanks so much and I hope everyone has been well!



Nope Corey, this is it! A big mush pot of whatever! No way to understand or even try to! 



lynnedit said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> 
> so i know I have been out of the loop for a bit, but i think this is one of the longest threads ever, and i have absolutely no clue what is about. can someone give me a brief summary? thanks so much and I hope everyone has been well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to post #1592 on the previous page, I think that sums it up pretty well. I can barely keep up...
Click to expand...


Lynne, you got it! See you can keep up! Blahahahahahaha


----------



## lynnedit

Today I have been working on expanding my outdoor RT enclosure, prepping and water proofing the wood walls, etc. Raked in some seeds yesterday. They won't really be able to use it much until Spring, but I love puttering, so what the heck.
So I periodically run in and read these posts, my head explodes, and I go out and do manual work. 
Nice balance.


----------



## Torty Mom

I hear ya!!! It was a crazy weekend here on TFO!  But at the end of the day, I hope all is good! 

I love to putter too, especially outside. Too cold today with a threat of rain, but I keep stalling, I have to get this quilt done by Tuesday AM!


----------



## pdrobber

good evening all! once again I find myself procrastinating, tired and doing anything but schoolwork. Egg drop soup, Hot and sour soup and sesame chicken right now.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> good evening all! once again I find myself procrastinating, tired and doing anything but schoolwork. Egg drop soup, Hot and sour soup and sesame chicken right now.



Homework tends to do that to a person.  Never was a fan of egg drop, but a good hot and sour is fantastic!


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> Night Ty! That's pretty tricky having the "click this thingy" on the tortoise, then having it go to your site.



I like to call it 'advertising without getting introuble off the mods'
It is there if anyone wants to see it but its there ar an image for people that don't!
Im guessing this post meens you checked it out....thanks!

Hey,
What you guys up to?
Im in bed watching, 'pops greatest dance crazes.'

I went to bed and settled down at 11.30pm and then heard tiago chomping on cuttlefish it was so loud, he was eating it in the dark as his lights go off at bedtime.
Anyway i went and sat with him in the dark to see if my presence annoyed him into sleeping it did not work so i was sat there for 20mins until he buried down in his leaves to sleep.

Just thought i would share!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Time change has really messed me up. Im going to bed way too early!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> I like to call it 'advertising without getting introuble off the mods'
> It is there if anyone wants to see it but its there ar an image for people that don't!
> Im guessing this post meens you checked it out....thanks!



I checked it out, not thinking it would lead to your site, but rather thinking the turtle did something when you clicked on him..like his eyes rolled or something.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning!



Good morning back atcha!


----------



## AnthonyC

Today was my 1st day back to work since the big snow storm. I was really surprised to see the extent of the damage to the school. 1/2 of the gymnasium's roof was sagging and it was completely flooded out. I want to post some pics, but after thinking it over I'm not sure if administration would approve... school politics can be tricky business! Either way it's nice to be back, although I'm a little bit disappointed with a few of my students. Seems as though they did a little "slacking" during their week off... They're falling behind in their reading of The Hobbit. Now I have to make a choice... Do I "be the teacher" and still give them their test on it this Friday or do I "be the student" and cut 'em some slack knowing that as a 15yr old boy I would've done the same thing! Argh... sometimes it's tough to be the adult (sort of ).


----------



## lynnedit

Hard one. I think you base it on your familiarity with the kids.
Did they slack off because of the weird weather, but usually they are hard workers and get HW turned in, etc?
Or are they 'this close' to slacking off a lot...
If the latter, I think you schedule the test (mainly to reward the kids who did not slack off). Might help them realize that this is the real world, lol!
Perhaps they could compensate (if they do poorly) with an extra assignment?
Wow, tough decisions...


----------



## Jacqui

They knew the expectations you had set for them, correct? If so, they need to learn responsibility for their actions or lack there of, give them the test as scheduled.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to call it 'advertising without getting introuble off the mods'
> It is there if anyone wants to see it but its there ar an image for people that don't!
> Im guessing this post meens you checked it out....thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it out, not thinking it would lead to your site, but rather thinking the turtle did something when you clicked on him..like his eyes rolled or something.
Click to expand...




AnthonyC said:


> Today was my 1st day back to work since the big snow storm. I was really surprised to see the extent of the damage to the school. 1/2 of the gymnasium's roof was sagging and it was completely flooded out. I want to post some pics, but after thinking it over I'm not sure if administration would approve... school politics can be tricky business! Either way it's nice to be back, although I'm a little bit disappointed with a few of my students. Seems as though they did a little "slacking" during their week off... They're falling behind in their reading of The Hobbit. Now I have to make a choice... Do I "be the teacher" and still give them their test on it this Friday or do I "be the student" and cut 'em some slack knowing that as a 15yr old boy I would've done the same thing! Argh... sometimes it's tough to be the adult (sort of ).



Dont cut them slack.....our teachers dont...! 
We got out of 3 exams today though as it was Aed!


----------



## AnthonyC

I have a pretty tight bond w/my students. Usually we have good lighthearted conversations in the classroom, especially after Holidays and days off, but today I didn't "small talk" them. I think they knew by my demeanor and lack of classroom banter that I was NOT a happy teach! I have to be careful with that particular group, they are my advanced placement students, so I always inadvertently have higher expectations when it comes to them. My 8th grade traditional students did the same thing, but for some reason it didn't bother me as much... see what I mean?... I have to be careful!!! Anyway... Sorry to disappoint & I see everyone's point (Trust Me!), but I'm going to postpone the test until Monday. What I'll do is give an unannounced quiz Friday, that way I can get a better grasp on where they are & if they caught up. Yes, Jacqui I knowwww.... I'm a pushover! :shy:


----------



## tyler0912

Your a real bad pushover...when are they finding out about there tort.


----------



## AnthonyC

They can find out about their tortoise when they score well on this test! See I'm not such a pushover am I!?  Honestly---Timing is everything and telling them that they're going to get a classroom tortoise right after being off for 9 days in an row would probably be a HUGE distraction! I'm shooting for Tuesday... after I get their damn test scores!!!


----------



## tyler0912

what if they dont do as good as expected?


----------



## Jacqui

Inconsistent behavior by a teacher is hard on students I think. In the covered wagon days, when I was in school, I liked the ones who were fun, but consistent. I think children need that in their lives. I also think it does a disservice to those students, who did their work. Teaches them to be slackers too.


----------



## AnthonyC

"I also think it does a disservice to those students, who did their work."--
I couldn't agree more here. Don't think that when it comes grading time I forget who did, and did not, do the required reading. 
The past 2wks have been so discombobulated! 2wks ago was Red Ribbon Week and it just seemed as though every assembly was held during my class periods. Administration "Forced!" me into making them write essays on why drugs are bad. Seriously?! Drugs=Bad! They know that! And then last week we were closed. Hell, I didn't even think about the assignment while we were off. 90% of them didn't even have power until Thursday, myself included. 
It's a tough call, but I am definitely going to postpone the test until Monday. If the kids that are prepared want to take it Friday they can, and the advantage they'll have for being prepared is that I'll correct their test over the weekend and give them the opportunity to re-test and get a better grade on Monday if they wish.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh Anthony I feel for your dilemma. Am sure they will do well  you seem like an amazing teacher to me. 
It can be tough when you have a week off to remember to study. Especially when its an unscheduled week off! Am sure they'll get there working hats back on and get studying now


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> . If the kids that are prepared want to take it Friday they can, and the advantage they'll have for being prepared is that I'll correct their test over the weekend and give them the opportunity to re-test and get a better grade on Monday if they wish.



That sorta sucks too. That means they will be wasting time over the weekend studying, because they won't know until Monday if they did bad. Any way to correct the papers BEFORE they would leave for the day on Friday??


----------



## AnthonyC

For you, Jacqui and only for YOU I will stay late on Friday (which I love doing about as much as I like getting blood work done!), and I will correct those dedicated little buggers papers and email them their grade! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If the kids that are prepared want to take it Friday they can, and the advantage they'll have for being prepared is that I'll correct their test over the weekend and give them the opportunity to re-test and get a better grade on Monday if they wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sorta sucks too. That means they will be wasting time over the weekend studying, because they won't know until Monday if they did bad. Any way to correct the papers BEFORE they would leave for the day on Friday??
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Speaking of things being bad in school, last year a kid in 8th grade got arrested in the middle of the day by the FBI!!! It turned out that he figured out how to make and print counterfeit money!!!! One of the lunch ladies got suspicious as to why this kid kept using such big bill's and one thing led to another and the FBI show's up in my quiet suburban little area!! We have so much more to worry about other than drugs now!!


----------



## AnthonyC

The lunch lady saves the day!!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Speaking of things being bad in school, last year a kid in 8th grade got arrested in the middle of the day by the FBI!!! It turned out that he figured out how to make and print counterfeit money!!!! One of the lunch ladies got suspicious as to why this kid kept using such big bill's and one thing led to another and the FBI show's up in my quiet suburban little area!! We have so much more to worry about other than drugs now!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Speaking of things being bad in school, last year a kid in 8th grade got arrested in the middle of the day by the FBI!!! It turned out that he figured out how to make and print counterfeit money!!!! One of the lunch ladies got suspicious as to why this kid kept using such big bill's and one thing led to another and the FBI show's up in my quiet suburban little area!! We have so much more to worry about other than drugs now!!



A very impressive student!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I was honestly quite impressed. The question that alway's comes up when things like this happen isâ€¦ Where are the parents?!!! How did they not notice that their son was somehow acquiring digital printing equipment! Crazy!


----------



## Jacqui

Parents are so often the last to know. 

As you all know, I live in a small rural area. It never ceases to amaze me how these folks have their heads in the dirt. Seriously, I can't tell you how often they compare themselves to a bigger city and say how their children have no drug or alcohol issues. Sadly, from where I am looking, it is much more a problem in this rural community then in the bigger city where I was from. People, parents especially really don't want to know the truth.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Wow! Clever child! 
Parents are often too busy with their own lives to bother with their children. It's a sad reality!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Ok some how my door locked me out... I'm gonna attempt to open it and tell you if someone's in there waiting to kill me.   

3.....2......1..... Alrighty here I go!!!!

I survived! Hurray!


----------



## dmmj

So the lunch lady (is that PC?) was only suspicious because of the large bills? does that mean he used them several times and was only caught because the denominations, and not the quality of the bills?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> So the lunch lady (is that PC?) was only suspicious because of the large bills? does that mean he used them several times and was only caught because the denominations, and not the quality of the bills?



I was thinking because he used a large bill she may have done what ever they do to check the bill and became suspicious. I am not sure though.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm willing to bet that student probably spent 10hrs planning his scam, and 0hrs doing his homework!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> I'm willing to bet that student probably spent 10hrs planning his scam, and 0hrs doing his homework!



Yeah seeing as he probably thought he had all the mony in the world!


----------



## lynnedit

AnthonyC said:


> I'm willing to bet that student probably spent 10hrs planning his scam, and 0hrs doing his homework!



Yeah, if only kids like that could figure out how to channel their IQ legitimately...


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet that student probably spent 10hrs planning his scam, and 0hrs doing his homework!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if only kids like that could figure out how to channel their IQ legitimately...
Click to expand...


Problem is that tends to not give as great or as quick a turn around reward, nor the level of excitement.  Wonder what the future holds for this kid.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm guessing 25 to Life & a "girlfriend" named Big Steve over in cell block D!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning

going out to LI to see my shelled kids today!


----------



## Turtle Guru

Good morning y'all


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Afternoon  

How is everyone today? 
I'm about to go play ponies.


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning! It's turning out that my husband is coming home today. Mixed feelings about that: excitement to see him, dread at how far in the negative column we will end up for the next several weeks money wise, giddy at what repairs might be gotten done, and a bit sad knowing how he will be climbing the walls longing to be back on the road long before his Dr appointment on Monday.


----------



## AnthonyC

Good morning! That's good news! Go out & have some fun!! 



Jacqui said:


> Good morning! It's turning out that my husband is coming home today. Mixed feelings about that: excitement to see him, dread at how far in the negative column we will end up for the next several weeks money wise, giddy at what repairs might be gotten done, and a bit sad knowing how he will be climbing the walls longing to be back on the road long before his Dr appointment on Monday.


----------



## dmmj

It got cooooooold in california last night hit 45 in my area.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Good morning! That's good news! Go out & have some fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! It's turning out that my husband is coming home today. Mixed feelings about that: excitement to see him, dread at how far in the negative column we will end up for the next several weeks money wise, giddy at what repairs might be gotten done, and a bit sad knowing how he will be climbing the walls longing to be back on the road long before his Dr appointment on Monday.
Click to expand...


Nahhh stay home and make hubby do manual labor! 





dmmj said:


> It got cooooooold in california last night hit 45 in my area.



Was about the same here last night too.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> It got cooooooold in california last night hit 45 in my area.



We had our first frost of the season here. It didn't come all the way to the ground, but the roof was covered.


----------



## lynnedit

As long as you do the manual labor with him, or at least supervise! 
What does he do when he is not toiling away on the homestead?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> As long as you do the manual labor with him, or at least supervise!
> What does he do when he is not toiling away on the homestead?



He drives an over-the-road semitruck. Actually I am betting when he gets here, tonight he will stay up to all hours watching the DVDs, then sleep in late tomorrow.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you do the manual labor with him, or at least supervise!
> What does he do when he is not toiling away on the homestead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He drives an over-the-road semitruck. Actually I am betting when he gets here, tonight he will stay up to all hours watching the DVDs, then sleep in late tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Awww, that's what Rob and I do when he comes back from out of town. Sometimes we will watch our show's together while he is out of town and text back and forth. He will be leaving again soon too. I am already dreading it!


----------



## tyler0912

Afternoon all,
Just got in from school...
Had a english exam today and tommorow!  
How are you guys?
What you up tooo?


----------



## AnthonyC

Helloooo... Ty! How are you? No work today... AGAIN! Election Day! You guys are going to start thinking that I'm a lazy bum! It's supposed to almost be 70 degrees out here so I'm hoping that it's more like 80 in the sun, so I can get the torts outside for a bit!


----------



## Yvonne G

I went out and picked up horse poop, fed the horse and gave the cats dry food, then decided it was too cold to finish up my outdoor chores and came back inside where its warm! I don't like being cold!!!!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL Yvonne....
you have the right idea!  

AnthonyC you never seem to do alot lately?!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

:O Yvonne you have horses? I didn't know!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL Steph...Why so shocked?


----------



## Yvonne G

This is April:


----------



## AnthonyC

That is one big dog!  She's a beauty!


----------



## Yvonne G

Actually, you're not far from the mark. She really is a big puppy dog. She's 18 years old and not broke. So she's just a pet.


----------



## RV's mom

I'll be on my way to the eye doctor in a few.. I'll have eye surgery on Thursday - no big deal. My vision will be corrected and I'll only have to wear readers (after some 50+ years of glasses. I can't imagine.) Then one more surgery sometime early next year to clean out the floaters and I'll be doing pretty good. 

Its cold here (48 this morning). Last night RV wanted to sleep on the patio. I'm happy she followed the carrot to her shed and slept on the heat source.

Yvonne ~ I like April's color. Below is a pic of a mustang I had pleasure to 'own' up in colorado. I doubt anyone really ever owns anything wild. As of this writing, she is on reservation land, running free. No more man hunts from the air, roundups or other indignity.






everyone have a good day.
teri


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Teri:

Good luck with your eye surgery. Hope it goes well. They can remove floaters? I didn't know that. I have a big one that interferes with my vision. Maybe I'll ask the Dr. about it. I had cataract surgery a few years ago and that corrected my vision pretty good, but I still have to wear glasses.


----------



## lynnedit

Nice looking horses, and nice story about your Mustang now being 'retired', Teri!


----------



## tyler0912

What a beuaty...both of the horses!


----------



## pdrobber

yay I am with my tortoises today! cleaned out all the enclosures (removed all uneaten poop and mixed in warm water, cleaned and refilled bowls, just picked weeds and stuff from the yard!) plus I brought home some escarole, chicory and dandelion type endive for them!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Aww. She's gorgeous Yvonne  
Bless her. Old horses are like great big dogs! I have 3 and they are just big pets. 
One even goes for walks in-hand like a dog! He loves it.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> yay I am with my tortoises today! cleaned out all the enclosures (removed all uneaten poop and mixed in warm water, cleaned and refilled bowls, just picked weeds and stuff from the yard!) plus I brought home some escarole, chicory and dandelion type endive for them!



Isn't it the nicest feeling to simply be able to do those things, which everybody else starts to perhaps appreciate a bit less since they always can do it.


----------



## AnthonyC

Ya know what Jacqui?? I APPRECIATE YOUUU! C'mon ya teddy bear gimme a BIG hug!!!


----------



## pdrobber

yes, definitely.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sharkstar said:


> I'll be on my way to the eye doctor in a few.. I'll have eye surgery on Thursday - no big deal. My vision will be corrected and I'll only have to wear readers (after some 50+ years of glasses. I can't imagine.) Then one more surgery sometime early next year to clean out the floaters and I'll be doing pretty good.
> 
> Its cold here (48 this morning). Last night RV wanted to sleep on the patio. I'm happy she followed the carrot to her shed and slept on the heat source.
> 
> Yvonne ~ I like April's color. Below is a pic of a mustang I had pleasure to 'own' up in colorado. I doubt anyone really ever owns anything wild. As of this writing, she is on reservation land, running free. No more man hunts from the air, roundups or other indignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone have a good day.
> teri


I wish you well during and after surgery, "see" you later


----------



## Jacqui

sharkstar said:


> I'll be on my way to the eye doctor in a few.. I'll have eye surgery on Thursday - no big deal.
> 
> Yvonne ~ I like April's color. Below is a pic of a mustang I had pleasure to 'own' up in colorado.
> 
> everyone have a good day.
> teri



Good luck with the surgery! So does that mean, she was never handled, was allowed to run free, just under your observation and maybe given food if needed?


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone! Over twelve hours after setting off for work, I've finally just finished for the day. One hour walking each way, eight hours in the office and a couple of hours working at home. Yaaaawn. Luckily, I can sit at the edge of the bath and type out my work as Emrys has his soak - multi-tasking is excellent sometimes!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Hello everyone! Over twelve hours after setting off for work, I've finally just finished for the day. One hour walking each way, eight hours in the office and a couple of hours working at home. Yaaaawn. Luckily, I can sit at the edge of the bath and type out my work as Emrys has his soak - multi-tasking is excellent sometimes!



Sounds like a full day!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Wow Cheryl. Sounds like a busy day.

i've got a very special meeting on Thursday, am excited  Hoping it all goes to plan.
Tomorrow I go to, maybe, select my new tortoise and get a viv for it. Exciting week.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Wow Cheryl. Sounds like a busy day.
> 
> i've got a very special meeting on Thursday, am excited  Hoping it all goes to plan.
> Tomorrow I go to, maybe, select my new tortoise and get a viv for it. Exciting week.




A 'very special meeting'? Don't leave it at that! Unless you've told everyone elsewhere and I've not seen. 

Yay for the new tortoise - looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## tyler0912

We wanna know your meeting?  
Is it with your midwife?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

It's with a lady to go do voluntary work with a horse boy UK camp.
Working with horses and autistic children. 

Because i'm autistic I can really relate to some of the children there so hopefully I will start going there 2/3 times a week and helping out  Plus I've done a lot of work with horses so will be a great help round the yard.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> It's with a lady to go do voluntary work with a horse boy UK camp.
> Working with horses and autistic children.
> 
> Because i'm autistic I can really relate to some of the children there so hopefully I will start going there 2/3 times a week and helping out  Plus I've done a lot of work with horses so will be a great help round the yard.



Great stuff! Hope it all goes well.

Nothing more rewarding than helping kids, in my eyes. I had to resign from mine a week or two ago, but will still be helping out occasionally. Sad circumstances, but on the bright side I can now focus on getting my business set up, and hopefully I'll be in a position to be even more helpful in the future.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

ooh, business? Doing what  Sounds exciting Cheryl.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> ooh, business? Doing what  Sounds exciting Cheryl.



Nothing exciting. 

Just writing. It's always been my thing and I work full-time as a writer so I recently set up freelance as well, and I've been pretty successful so far but obviously I'm running it alongside my full time job so it's going to take some commitment!

Still, I think it'll be good. It's extra cash, extra security and it gives me variety in what I write about which should help me to continue improving.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Wow  Sounds good.

My BF is doing an English degree he loves writing. 
He's always writing out plots for novels he's going to write, writing poems.. writing anything he can 

I enjoy writing but I'm not too good at it. I've always wanted to write a book about aspergers syndrome but never know where to start!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay Cheryl what KIND of writing are you doing???

Steph god luck on Thursday! Well of course tomorrow too.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Thanks Jacqui  

Hopefully i'll at least come back with the things I need to house the new tort.
Just wish vivs and stuff weren't so expensive!


----------



## AnthonyC

Build your own, Beans! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Thanks Jacqui
> 
> Hopefully i'll at least come back with the things I need to house the new tort.
> Just wish vivs and stuff weren't so expensive!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Have you seen me with a hammer and drill... actually you suggesting that means you have no idea! 
I get so carried away I'm actually banned from going near the tools. I normally end up in the emergency room with a drill or hammer wound! 

My dads the builder but he's real busy with work. Plus I have no clue how to even start to build a viv. A tortoise table I could probably do but not a viv!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Okay Cheryl what KIND of writing are you doing???




Any kind of writing I get given. 

Generally, web content - so far I've done web articles, content for websites and blog posts since I started out freelance, but before I went freelance I did (aside from more articles!) sales pitches and business documents.

I write marketing/adverts in my full-time job, and I've done re-writes of existing information to freshen it up. Have also re-written large academic articles to make them easier to digest - that's the slowest work I've ever done! All those long words...


----------



## AnthonyC

Boyfriend + Abstinence = Shiny New Tortoise Table! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Have you seen me with a hammer and drill... actually you suggesting that means you have no idea!
> I get so carried away I'm actually banned from going near the tools. I normally end up in the emergency room with a drill or hammer wound!
> 
> My dads the builder but he's real busy with work. Plus I have no clue how to even start to build a viv. A tortoise table I could probably do but not a viv!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Paha! He'd actually kill himself! 
He's not very DIY!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Boyfriend + Abstinence = Shiny New Tortoise Table!



 Your smarter then you look Anthony!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha Anthony!! It's a fair barter system and it work's!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Haha! Glad to know it works Erin,
it normally works when i want something new. Like a new halter for the ponies  

However it won't when it comes to DIY!


----------



## tyler0912

Good luck steph!


----------



## AnthonyC

I can't speak for every guy, but you're darn right... it works on me anyway!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha Anthony!! It's a fair barter system and it work's!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good night. I've been taking a break from TFO for various reasons but I might b on tomorow. Good night everyone! Or possibly good morning to some people, or good after noon.


----------



## lynnedit

AnthonyC said:


> Boyfriend + Abstinence = Shiny New Tortoise Table!



Is that the same as
Husband + menopause = new greenhouse?





TurtleTortoise said:


> Good night. I've been taking a break from TFO for various reasons but I might b on tomorow. Good night everyone! Or possibly good morning to some people, or good after noon.



G'day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Tonight is NCIS night!! Love that Mark Harmon...and Tony's not bad either (Michael Weatherly). I'll be so bummed when it runs its course and they finally cancel it. All my friends (read 2) know not to call me on Tuesday evening.

G'night all..gonna go dish up my chocolate chip ice cream and settle in front of the TV.

(It sure is quiet around here when Jacqui's husband is home from the road)


----------



## dmmj

It is forecasted to get into the low 40, high (lol) 30's tonight


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> It is forecasted to get into the low 40, high (lol) 30's tonight



Aww David that stinks. Crank up your new heater!!


----------



## dmmj

It will be working overtime if need be.


----------



## Tortoise

Its *-4* here and snowy and rainy-yikes the roads are awful. First taste of Winter and I'm chaperoning kids to and from volleyball matches. Relieved to get everyone home safely.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

There are still 4,000 people in CT that have not had power since The day after Halloween!! I could not imagine that!!


----------



## Tortoise

stephiiberrybean said:


> Have you seen me with a hammer and drill... actually you suggesting that means you have no idea!
> I get so carried away I'm actually banned from going near the tools. I normally end up in the emergency room with a drill or hammer wound!
> 
> My dads the builder but he's real busy with work. Plus I have no clue how to even start to build a viv. A tortoise table I could probably do but not a viv!



You could flip an old book case on its side and use as a tortoise table?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> There are still 4,000 people in CT that have not had power since The day after Halloween!! I could not imagine that!!



Did weather cause the power outages?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tortoise said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen me with a hammer and drill... actually you suggesting that means you have no idea!
> I get so carried away I'm actually banned from going near the tools. I normally end up in the emergency room with a drill or hammer wound!
> 
> My dads the builder but he's real busy with work. Plus I have no clue how to even start to build a viv. A tortoise table I could probably do but not a viv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could flip an old book case on its side and use as a tortoise table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are still 4,000 people in CT that have not had power since The day after Halloween!! I could not imagine that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did weather cause the power outages?
Click to expand...



Yes we got over a foot of snow with leaves still on the trees and it caused unbelievable damage. I have a friend that lost 40 trees in 3 hours! Crazy stuff!


----------



## RV's mom

emysemys said:


> Hey, Teri:
> 
> Good luck with your eye surgery. Hope it goes well. They can remove floaters? I didn't know that. I have a big one that interferes with my vision. Maybe I'll ask the Dr. about it. I had cataract surgery a few years ago and that corrected my vision pretty good, but I still have to wear glasses.



I had laser removal of floaters done around 7 years ago ~ only a few people in the country do this, and I had to travel to DC area to have it done. It worked for a while, but the floaters came back. A year ago I had a vitrectomy of my R eye, which accelerated cataract growth. I had cataract surgery a week ago on my right eye, and I must say the clarity of vision is _ amazing_. Now the power difference between eyes is so great, insurance will cover the surgery to implant a lens in my L eye. I'll still need a vitrectomy for that eye, but I can deal with the floaters until then. 

Thanks for everyones good wishes.  They are much appreciated. 



Good luck with the surgery! So does that mean, she was never handled, was allowed to run free, just under your observation and maybe given food if needed?

She was a mare with her own mind. she became accustomed to being handled, and ultimately ridden by the young lady that acquired her. The last I heard was the foal was kept and the mare somehow transferred back to native land. Not BLM land, but reservation land with the understanding she would live the rest of her days as a free mustang.

I love stories with happy endings.


----------



## AnthonyC

Gooood Morninnnng TFOOOO! Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!! This time change is still killing me! I was up @ four thirty this morning!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Morning...

Tortoise shopping today! eep! 
I'm going to sweet talk some people, or try to, into doing me a cheap deal on viv/lights etc! Perhaps get them to throw in the tortoise cheap too! 
Wish me luck!


----------



## AnthonyC

Just show them your "but". No, not THAT but you perverts... The "but I only have ten dollars", "but I really want it" kind of but. Silly TFO'ers! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Morning...
> 
> Tortoise shopping today! eep!
> I'm going to sweet talk some people, or try to, into doing me a cheap deal on viv/lights etc! Perhaps get them to throw in the tortoise cheap too!
> Wish me luck!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Â¬.Â¬ considering last time I went in there he chatted me up I think if i do show him my "but" he will be more than happy to hand the tortoise over!


----------



## AnthonyC

Well now you know what to do! Glad I could be of service! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Â¬.Â¬ considering last time I went in there he chatted me up I think if i do show him my "but" he will be more than happy to hand the tortoise over!


----------



## dmmj

I wish I could get stuff by showing my butt, but last time I tried that, let just say it did not go well.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

dmmj said:


> I wish I could get stuff by showing my butt, but last time I tired that, let just say it did not go well.



Haha! I dread to think where that got you!


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha... the old double standard! 



dmmj said:


> I wish I could get stuff by showing my butt, but last time I tired that, let just say it did not go well.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning! I must of slept hard last night. And I also must of had some dreams that I slightly remember because I have no idea what happened yesterday, what I think was real
Or what I think was the dream.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

TurtleTortoise I don't know whether to say that sounds like a good nights sleep or a terrible one! I'll let you tell me which it was. 

I had one of my weird dreams last night, it was as good as the alien abduction! 
It was much better than my melting tortoise dream too! That one was down right creepy!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I think it was more of a bad night sleep. I have never had a dream of alien abduction or melting tortoises, but that does sound creepy!


----------



## Tortoise

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen me with a hammer and drill... actually you suggesting that means you have no idea!
> I get so carried away I'm actually banned from going near the tools. I normally end up in the emergency room with a drill or hammer wound!
> 
> My dads the builder but he's real busy with work. Plus I have no clue how to even start to build a viv. A tortoise table I could probably do but not a viv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could flip an old book case on its side and use as a tortoise table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are still 4,000 people in CT that have not had power since The day after Halloween!! I could not imagine that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did weather cause the power outages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we got over a foot of snow with leaves still on the trees and it caused unbelievable damage. I have a friend that lost 40 trees in 3 hours! Crazy stuff!
Click to expand...




Wow that is a lot of snow and damage too-hope the power can be restored as soon as possible.


----------



## dmmj

I have a reoccurring dream, where I go to my old house and dig up a ton of tortoises, all types.


----------



## Tortoise

dmmj said:


> I have a reoccurring dream, where I go to my old house and dig up a ton of tortoises, all types.



Glad I'm not the only one that dreams tortoises
My Hubby thinks I'm nuts-doesn't seem to dream much. I make up for him!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Haha! My tortoise dreams always end up weird. Hence the melting tortoise one. That one was not nice! 
Especially because the next day my mum went "I've got to talk to you about tortoises" I honestly thought she was going to tell me Squirt had melted and there was nothing the vets could have done for her!! 

My dream last night involved: Motley Crue, Steel Panther, An old theater, Masks and a leopard (as in the big cat!). Lets just say I did like the bit involving Tommy Lee and Nikki Sixx. I did not like the bit where I got attacked by the leopard!!


----------



## Tortoise

stephiiberrybean said:


> Haha! My tortoise dreams always end up weird. Hence the melting tortoise one. That one was not nice!
> Especially because the next day my mum went "I've got to talk to you about tortoises" I honestly thought she was going to tell me Squirt had melted and there was nothing the vets could have done for her!!
> 
> My dream last night involved: Motley Crue, Steel Panther, An old theater, Masks and a leopard (as in the big cat!). Lets just say I did like the bit involving Tommy Lee and Nikki Sixx. I did not like the bit where I got attacked by the leopard!!



Try looking that all up in a dream book.
Mine are complicated too!!


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning Everybody!!

        

Such a beautiful sunny morning and already above freezing! The rain has stopped, so I didn't even have to wade thru mud puddles (more like small ponds  ) to get into the house from the truck.  Would be a perfect day, if it wasn't for the darn dentist appointment. Upside is after that and then going beyond the feeling of puffed up face and drooling, the pain will be gone. 

I hope all of you have or are having beautiful mornings too!


----------



## lynnedit

Somebody's mighty cheerful! Good to see.

Stephii, I wish I could be a fly on the wall when you go 'negotiate' (minds out of the gutter, please!) for your torts and viv. Pics asap, please.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> ' (minds out of the gutter, please!)



But it's sooooo much fun in there!!


----------



## Tortoise

Happy Drooling Jacqui

You are braver than I-I need to bite the bullet and go to dentist but I'm procrastinating on that one.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, Jacqui...how is it having your hubby home? What a time to have a tooth ache! You were awfully quiet yesterday and only popped in for a minute this a.m. Are you telling us that he comes before the Tortoise Forum! Well!! I, for one, am totally disgusted with your attitude!


----------



## Jacqui

Tortoise said:


> Happy Drooling Jacqui
> 
> You are braver than I-I need to bite the bullet and go to dentist but I'm procrastinating on that one.



This has been on again off again for maybe two months now. I know how my teeth work, if I don't have it done now, come Thanksgiving it will go major ballistic on me and the Dentist will be on vacation.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm kinda nervous. I just found out last period that I'm going to be observed next Tuesday. I HATE THAT!!! For that one day I'm going to have to teach the way I was taught to do it in College. Bor-or-or-ring!!! The worst part is that it's hard to keep a straight face when you're being observed by a man that looks like Shrek!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> So, Jacqui...how is it having your hubby home? What a time to have a tooth ache! You were awfully quiet yesterday and only popped in for a minute this a.m. Are you telling us that he comes before the Tortoise Forum! Well!! I, for one, am totally disgusted with your attitude!



Hey, I crawled out from under his warm body and faced the cold outdoors, just to come in here and check up on TFO! I have been in here several times this am and spoken to folks in here...okay written. I have not yet talked to him. 


... now leaving for the painman... I mean Dentist.





AnthonyC said:


> The worst part is that it's hard to keep a straight face when you're being observed by a man that looks like Shrek!!!



I can see, where the person observing you would have a hard time keeping that straight face.


----------



## Tortoise

AnthonyC said:


> I'm kinda nervous. I just found out last period that I'm going to be observed next Tuesday. I HATE THAT!!! For that one day I'm going to have to teach the way I was taught to do it in College. Bor-or-or-ring!!! The worst part is that it's hard to keep a straight face when you're being observed by a man that looks like Shrek!!!



SHREK!!!HEE HEE HEE!!


----------



## tyler0912

> I can see, where the person observing you would have a hard time keeping that straight face.



Ditto^^

Hey guys how are you?

Ive just got back from school! 
Done my performance today twice once at 10:00am one at 1:30pm and just finished about 30mins ago it is now 4:40pm 
It was great....

I got claps i could not off been that bad...
I got to wear a tux! 
and use an old microphone!


----------



## AnthonyC

"I can see, where the person observing you would have a hard time keeping that straight face."-- Jacqui apparently you haven't opened my stress reduction thread! Oh, btw... I just spoke to your dentist... They're out of novacaine!


----------



## tyler0912

What are you two (jacqui and Anthony!) like!?


----------



## AnthonyC

My work here is done... Now I must return to my REAL job! Have a great afternoon/morning all. In all honesty Jacqui, I cower like a small child at the mere thought of going to the dentist!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I wish I could be a fly on the wall when I go negotiate too! 
sadly shop was closed today so have to go at the weekend... maybe! or next week. 

One of my phobias is the dentist. . can we move on from talk of the dentist?
Thank you. 

I need to rant but I feel bad about what I'm ranting about.
I just really don't know what to do and need some good honest TFO advice on relationships..
Whos up for helping me out?


----------



## tyler0912

Im abit young steph...BUT IM HERE


----------



## Yvonne G

We're all here for you Steph...rant away!!


----------



## tyler0912

emysemys said:


> We're all here for you Steph...rant away!!



^^DITTO^^


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Ok. I'll rant here rather than make a thread about it. 

I've been with my BF for nearly 2 years. (Since April 18th 2010 - yes sad i know the exact date!) 
He is, has been, great. Although he's quite insecure and not very trusting. He's slowly gotten better over time. 
He had a year off last year after a few medical problems and left uni, he then found a job which was fine. In sept he started back at uni. 
All his friends moved away this time too. Leaving only one of them up here with him, his best friend (who has a very good job). I get on with all his friends and would class them as my friends. I don't see them as often as I did in summer but thats because they've all gone to uni and we all got busy.
My BF has work sat & sun afternoon. Then has uni Tues afternoon, Thurs and Fri morning. 
So I understand uni and work are very important as he needs money and an education for the job he wants to do.
So he normally comes up to mine sunday night and see's me monday. For a while he would also come up tues after uni and spend wed with me. Which was ok, it wasn't near the amount of time we use to spend together but it worked. This was whilst his best friend was in america on holiday. 
The other week his best friend came back and now I only see him sunday night and half monday. He spends wednesday with his friend.
I know his friends are important but I thought I was important too. Whenever I address this issue with him he just says it's not fair because he's been friends for 7+ years and he doesn't spend all day there he does studying too. Now i'm not stupid and have asked his mum and he does spend all day there. 
I feel like his world goes like this Friends, Uni, Work, Me. 
I swear I should come before anything but I don't and he doesn't even try. When we do see each other he ends up watching TV or writing or something and I end up doing something on my own and then we just argue. I can't even bring myself to really say I love him anymore.
Which is wrong because I do love him but I just feel like I'm the least important thing in his life right now. Uni is very important but his friends should not come before me. My friends don't come before him and I certainly never blow him off for anything. He always complains too that i'm always with the horses. Well I don't have anything else to do in my spare time because he's always with his friends. When his friends visit from uni he blows me off on the sunday and monday to go see them. So I spend whole weeks without seeing him. 

More a whine than a rant but I don't know what to do.
Every time I approach the subject he just says i'm shelfish. Am i being selfish?
When I say I don't think things are working out he gets all upset and starts saying he really loves me though (which he does) and he'll do anything to make it work but then he'll lie to me and say he can't see me because he has uni work to do and i'll then find out he's been with his friends to the cinema or something.


----------



## tyler0912

I don't know what to say as everything i write does not seem to come out right can i say.....?
~In the last paragraph you stated you was ''Shellfish'' ...is that suppose to meen 'selfish' 
'')
Can you not pull him to the side and put on your serious face... like... -____- 
 
I hope your okay? ? ? ?
I don't think it is right to blow you off....
One time thing is okay but repeated is kinda...harsh?


----------



## Yvonne G

People seldom change. Better to find out about him now than later when you're married.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea selfish.
Perhaps I am selfish?
He is great but I just feel unappreciated and un-loved by him.


----------



## tyler0912

Nope don't let him think your selfish! 
Don't let him put that in your head! !!!!!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Let's see if the TFO app works again....

It works!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> My work here is done... Now I must return to my REAL job! Have a great afternoon/morning all. In all honesty Jacqui, I cower like a small child at the mere thought of going to the dentist!



Going to mine is never as bad as I expect it to be. As a child, our Dentist had hands that shook and he NEVER used anything to numb you. Didn't help that so we would not miss school, we either had our appointments before school or during our vacations.


----------



## AnthonyC

I remember my 1st dentist Dr. Werner. He didn't wear rubber gloves or a mask & his breath smelled like doggy poo! I think that he is the cause of all my dental phobias! Thanks Dr. Poopenstein! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> My work here is done... Now I must return to my REAL job! Have a great afternoon/morning all. In all honesty Jacqui, I cower like a small child at the mere thought of going to the dentist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to mine is never as bad as I expect it to be. As a child, our Dentist had hands that shook and he NEVER used anything to numb you. Didn't help that so we would not miss school, we either had our appointments before school or during our vacations.
Click to expand...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

My 1st dentist Dr. Jackson used to shout all the time.
Then one day he cut my mouth open where I had an ulcer. He's the cause of my phobia. 

The only good thing about visiting him was the big tank full of fish 

Oh, Tyler you like Christina Perri.
Have you heard her new one? I'm just editing a video to it 
check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHkvan-NFnM


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! That hurt just reading it, but I dunno Beans. A minutes worth of blood or twenty or so one hour visits w/Dr. Fecal Breath! It's a close one! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> My 1st dentist Dr. Jackson used to shout all the time.
> Then one day he cut my mouth open where I had an ulcer. He's the cause of my phobia.
> 
> The only good thing about visiting him was the big tank full of fish


----------



## Jacqui

Steph I hate to say this, but I think you need to get out of this relationship. Friends ARE important, but in a real relationship the other party should be more of a priority (besides also being a friend). I see this will only get worse in the future, never better. It sounds like your last one on his list to be with. I could see him atleast doing an every other week thing. Also the fact that he won't talk about something so important to you, also makes me fear the future. For a relationship at the level your wanting to work, both parties need to be willing and able to talk.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Thanks Jacqui. Thats sort of what i was thinking, and dreading.
He's a great guy but sometimes I just feel like we're just friends.

Perhaps if we had met after he'd finished uni in a couple of years it might be better? I don't know.
I'm going to attempt another conversation with him and tell him we need to seriously address this. 
Even if it will hurt both of us it's probably for the best, unless he's willing to seriously sit down, talk and try to sort it all out. 

Anthony I was only really young, it was my first ulcer and I don't think I've ever cried so much in my life. I never went back to him and after that my real phobia started and I ended up passing out every time they tried to get me near the dentist!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I agree with Jacqui & Yvonne, what you see is what you get. If you are not happy two years in, adding more years will not change a thing. When you start dating I can live vicariously through you,yay


----------



## cherylim

Hello all. I'm a bit late to the party tonight - yet another busy day.

Just reading up (two pages up, anyway), and I've got to agree with everyone else. Steph, your boyfriend should be your best friend and more, if he can't find time for you and if he's also lying those aren't good signs.

No doubt he's been on your mind a lot even if you've barely been seeing him - take some time to focus on you.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Thanks everyone.

Erin, I'm rubbish when it comes to dating. 
I only met current BF because he added me on facebook.


----------



## Jacqui

I met Jeff on a dating site on Yahoo. I only said "Hi!" to him because I was bored and he was on line. According to the questionnaire thingy, we have nothing in common.   Seems to be working.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Haha! 
I've signed no end of friends up on dating sites as jokes, none yet have ever met someone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Erin, I'm rubbish when it comes to dating.
> I only met current BF because he added me on facebook.



Well, I have been with Rob since I was 18, I have never really dated and would not know the first thing but it does sound kind of exciting!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I hope Rob doesn't read that and get the wrong impression!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Well, I have been with Rob since I was 18, I have never really dated and would not know the first thing but it does sound kind of exciting!



I can't imagine that. There is no person who could stand being with me for that long.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I go to my dentist because he looks yummy in Wranglers


----------



## stephiiberrybean

maggie3fan said:


> I go to my dentist because he looks yummy in Wranglers



Are you sure he's a dentist and not a cowboy?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha!! It's all we know. We grew up together.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

It's sweet. My auntie and uncle are the same.
They've been going out since they were that age.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to my dentist because he looks yummy in Wranglers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he's a dentist and not a cowboy?
Click to expand...


I love my dentist because she is really sweet, has a thick British accent and alway's call's me "love".


----------



## stephiiberrybean

My mum and dad have been married for nearly 22 years, they were together for about 2 years before getting married.
Not quite as long but still quite a long time to be with someone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My OBGYN is super hot! I get dressed up every time I go, haha!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

CtTortoiseMom said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to my dentist because he looks yummy in Wranglers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he's a dentist and not a cowboy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my dentist because she is really sweet, has a thick British accent and alway's call's me "love".
Click to expand...


Yep. We do that a lot.
Love and Duck.

"You alright me duck?"


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha!! It's all we know. We grew up together.



Good for you! For me, I guess I just like trying the sampler platter and having a bite of this and a little of that.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to my dentist because he looks yummy in Wranglers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he's a dentist and not a cowboy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my dentist because she is really sweet, has a thick British accent and alway's call's me "love".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. We do that a lot.
> Love and Duck.
> 
> "You alright me duck?"
Click to expand...

She alway's pat's my arm, "all done love". It's soothing! Makes me want hot tea


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My OBGYN is super hot! I get dressed up every time I go, haha!!



ummm but doesn't he need to see you all undressed?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

i think she means she puts matching bra and panties on.
I'm not going into what sort of panties
But i'm thinking a pink frilly french ones?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My OBGYN is super hot! I get dressed up every time I go, haha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm but doesn't he need to see you all undressed?
Click to expand...

Yes, but I like to package it all nicely first.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

TFO has been serious lately. We need to be a little more light hearted.
And for the weather, it is incredibly windy out! Ouch!!!!!!ouch, I cut my lip and now every time I touch it it hurts.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Ouch. I did that the other day TurtleTortoise, except I did mine running into the bathroom door. Bet yours wasn't cut in such a spectacular way!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> TFO has been serious lately. We need to be a little more light hearted.
> And for the weather, it is incredibly windy out! Ouch!!!!!!ouch, I cut my lip and now every time I touch it it hurts.



So stop touching it!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

stephiiberrybean said:


> Ouch. I did that the other day TurtleTortoise, except I did mine running into the bathroom door. Bet yours wasn't cut in such a spectacular way!



No, mine wasn't as spectacular.

It is insanely windy out. Our gas grill just tipped over and appears to be un revivable, next to it lies our propane lighter, not so smart, our glass table tipped over but luckily hasn't broke, chairs everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE! It's very lightly raining but it looks like the rain isn't hitting the ground because it's flying so fast, and lastly there is a wonderful pumpkin mess all over the yard! That'll be fun to clean up! I love Michigan weather.


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh, Tyler you like Christina Perri.
> Have you heard her new one? I'm just editing a video to it
> check it out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHkvan-NFnM



Yes i do, i think im in love with her,
I had not heard the song up until now im listening to it now...it's a good song,
Thanks for sharing! P




As for the relationship stories, I have none!  
I have never been in a serious relationship, ( Obvs im 13 ) 
I have been in relationships where we have been serious..but...HEY!  
I have been in long relationships if that counts to say im only 13!


----------



## AnthonyC

***WARNING WARNING.. THIS SITE HAS BEEN OFFICIALLY CHANGED FROM TFO TO TMI*** Geez ladies! Bleh! Go watch the Vagina Monologues for crying out loud!!! 





CtTortoiseMom said:


> My OBGYN is super hot! I get dressed up every time I go, haha!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> ***WARNING WARNING.. THIS SITE HAS BEEN OFFICIALLY CHANGED FROM TFO TO TMI*** Geez ladies! Bleh! Go watch the Vagina Monologues for crying out loud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My OBGYN is super hot! I get dressed up every time I go, haha!!
Click to expand...

Seriously LOL'd!!! Sorry!!


----------



## Yvonne G

TurtleTortoise said:


> It is insanely windy out. Our gas grill just tipped over and appears to be un revivable, next to it lies our propane lighter, not so smart, our glass table tipped over but luckily hasn't broke, chairs everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE! It's very lightly raining but it looks like the rain isn't hitting the ground because it's flying so fast, and lastly there is a wonderful pumpkin mess all over the yard! That'll be fun to clean up! I love Michigan weather.



There's nothing to worry about until you see Margaret Hamilton riding by in the sky on her bike! Heh, eh, heh, heh...Now my pretty!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Try acting out the vagina monologues!!


----------



## tyler0912

I dont know what that is...I dont want to either!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Maybe when your older Tyler.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is insanely windy out. Our gas grill just tipped over and appears to be un revivable, next to it lies our propane lighter, not so smart, our glass table tipped over but luckily hasn't broke, chairs everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE! It's very lightly raining but it looks like the rain isn't hitting the ground because it's flying so fast, and lastly there is a wonderful pumpkin mess all over the yard! That'll be fun to clean up! I love Michigan weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to worry about until you see Margaret Hamilton riding by in the sky on her bike! Heh, eh, heh, heh...Now my pretty!
Click to expand...


Did you have to remind Anthony?


----------



## AnthonyC

Ya know Jacqui I read it, but kept my lip zipped!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Ya know Jacqui I read it, but kept my lip zipped!!



I don't worry much about your lip, it's the fingers I keep my eyes on.


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh my! Oh my my my!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Whoa... What'd I miss? 
Whats so worrying about Anthonys fingers? 

Are they magic fingers?


----------



## pdrobber

good evening!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

stephiiberrybean said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to my dentist because he looks yummy in Wranglers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he's a dentist and not a cowboy?
Click to expand...



Actually he's a cowboy too....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Ya know Jacqui I read it, but kept my lip zipped!!





maggie3fan said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to my dentist because he looks yummy in Wranglers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he's a dentist and not a cowboy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he's a cowboy too....
Click to expand...


Interesting business card!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Actually can we see a copy of his business card?! 
I'd like to see how he describes himself in 5 words!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> good evening!



Hi!! 




stephiiberrybean said:


> Are they magic fingers?



I am sworn to secrecy!


----------



## AnthonyC

Magic fingers??? Where do you guys come up with this stuff??? Hahahaha!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Magic fingers??? Where do you guys come up with this stuff??? Hahahaha!



Now there's magic fingers... How many more thing will you end up having???


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony you probably dont want to know!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui tell me! 
i can keep a secret too


----------



## AnthonyC

Beans, some things are better left unknown. So unknown, in fact, that I don't even know what the heck she's talking about!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Well then I'll have to make something up about your magic fingers ! 

Oh no, i now have scary images of man thong and magic fingers! 
WHY DO YOU GUYS DO THIS TO ME?!

How am I meant to sleep now?!?!?!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Beans, some things are better left unknown. So unknown, in fact, that I don't even know what the heck she's talking about!



You need to start trying to keep up. It's getting embarrassing.  




stephiiberrybean said:


> How am I meant to sleep now?!?!?!



Sleep is over rated Steph


----------



## TurtleTortoise

So AnthonyC, what can you do with those magic fingers? 

Hey, this is my 300th post! It's as if something amazing happened, like me posting 300 times!


----------



## lynnedit

OK, my head is spinning again! All I know is we had a fire drill at work but the firemen all had their heavy coats on...bummer.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Good morning everyone  

Just as expected I slept terribly. 
You guys kept me up talking till nearly 12:30am. 
Then I couldn't get to sleep because my throat was getting sore. I then woke up at 2:30 with a really bad throat and had to go get some water.
It's now 9am and I've been up since 8! Today was meant to be a lie-in day! grrrrr...

Also I had a very odd dream involved TFO members.... it was as weird as our conversations on here!


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOOOD MORNINNNNG TFOOOO! It must've been a "weird dream" night! I had a dream that I went over to England to meet Beans and when I got there I couldn't find her. I was like alrighty... I'm 1,000 miles from home, know no one, what do I do now!?! Why Beans?!? Why did you leave me!!


----------



## SailingMystic

emysemys said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?



So nice of you!! I guess your well on your way  does it have a home?? Are you keeping it?!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Clearly we've been drinking the weird dream potion Anthony!

Did anyone else drink some of that last night?
Cheryl might have done, she's normally quite good at dreaming weird things.

Hey, I didn't leave you. I'd turn up somewhere! 
Anyway your in england... you know what to do.
Go get a cuppa tea and go enjoy the sites  There are plenty of them.. although I do admit they are all rubbish!


----------



## AnthonyC

Cuppa tea? Heck no! If I'm in England the 1st thing I'm doing is hitting up a pub! I think I've been having weird dreams b/c I've been sick. Being sick makes my sleep pattern all wishy-washy & that always gives me funky dreams. 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Clearly we've been drinking the weird dream potion Anthony!
> 
> Did anyone else drink some of that last night?
> Cheryl might have done, she's normally quite good at dreaming weird things.
> 
> Hey, I didn't leave you. I'd turn up somewhere!
> Anyway your in england... you know what to do.
> Go get a cuppa tea and go enjoy the sites  There are plenty of them.. although I do admit they are all rubbish!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I wish I could blame mine on being sick! 
No I'm just weird.

Pubs aren't all that great. Honestly.


----------



## AnthonyC

I dunno, Beans. I just can't picture myself drinking tea. When I think of "tea drinkers" I picture my dear old grannie sipping tea from a petite tea cup while she nibbles on Nabisco cookies.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I don't like tea.
I'm not very british. I'm not a big fan of coffee either - I only drink it when I get up major early and cannot function.


----------



## pdrobber

SailingMystic said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of you!! I guess your well on your way  does it have a home?? Are you keeping it?!
Click to expand...


Lol that was quite a while ago...now on page 122 of the thread...

Good morning everyone.


----------



## AnthonyC

Good morning, Pete. So much for that warm weather we had. I heard that it's going down into the low 40's again in a few days.


----------



## pdrobber

nooooooooooooooooooooooo!! well, as long as it doesn't rain (which I think it's supposed to)


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha... man you're batting a thousand! Yup, we're getting rain today. As a matter of fact it's sprinkling here right now. 



pdrobber said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooo!! well, as long as it doesn't rain (which I think it's supposed to)


----------



## stephiiberrybean

It's foggy, cold and damp here!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Morning everyone. I have such much cleaning to do in the tort enclosures, today. It is so much more work when they are inside!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Check out the fog
(yes, that is my gorgeous pony staring at us like "Oh hi mum!")










My other pony,
turn your volume down as i literally shriek in it! oops
http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/stephiibean/?action=view&current=634de713.mp4
Kisses off the other pony.
http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc441/stephiibean/?action=view&current=282829a4.mp4


----------



## cherylim

Hellooo people. 

Lunch break!

Steph - no weird dreams for me last night, I was out for the whole night. It's rare that I don't dream, and when I do they're always crazy!

I don't have any work tonight, as yet. An evening off, woo! What to do with it?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh Cheryl you let the team down! 

Spend your evening with Emrys  unless he's in hibernation?


----------



## AnthonyC

So tomorrow is the BIG test for my students (The Hobbit). Did some review with my 7th grade advanced placement students. The NEVER let me down! Those kids are amazing! After prep I have my first 8th grade traditional class. Those buggers are "tough learners". I made them a review sheet and decided to give all of them the essay question ahead of time. Keep your fingers crossed... Argh... just remembered that pesky observation on Tuesday! GO AWAY SHREK... GO PLAY WITH DONKEY!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! I was just reminded that school is closed again tomorrow b/c of the Holiday! I had my big exam scheduled for tomorrow! That's it F's for EVERYBODY...! Grrrr... by everybody I mean me of course, for not looking @ the school calendar!!!


----------



## Torty Mom

I was just going to ask you about that! Our school is closed!! And then in 2 weeks we have 3 days off! I am so excited, need a little break, I have some tough cookies this year! The week old bruise I got last Thursday from a munchkin is almost gone!


----------



## AnthonyC

Bruise from a munchkin! How the hell did a doughnut give you a bruise?


----------



## Torty Mom

The darling kicked me in the shin!!! It's a huge problem! He kicked a parent volunteer yesterday! Spent sometime in the office. When I showed him the bruise he felt bad. Those parents have a handful with that one! He tells me all the time, "Mrs. B. I won't kick you again!" Well isn't that comforting!


----------



## dmmj

To be honest I never did very well in school.


----------



## AnthonyC

I have a big paddle on my wall that says "BOARD OF ED" on it! Seriously I do! My kids act up & whammo! Who's your daddy! HAHA! The vice-principal (not Shrek but more like donkey b/c he's a jackass) has asked me several times to take it down. I call it my FEAR FACTOR! Heh-heh-hehhh! 

**Disclaimer--I'm kidding about the "whammo" part!... maybe!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I hope your kidding with the whammo part! We know your not very good with punishment Mr.C. It's them magic fingers and the man thong that let you down 
Hahaha!


----------



## Torty Mom

Well he is only 5, so that won't work for me!


----------



## AnthonyC

Eat his cookies in front of him! Okay I better stop... I love kids... really! :shy:



Torty Mom said:


> Well he is only 5, so that won't work for me!





Where the heck did this whole "man thong" & "magic fingers" thing start?? Is this Jacqui's doing!!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> I hope your kidding with the whammo part! We know your not very good with punishment Mr.C. It's them magic fingers and the man thong that let you down
> Hahaha!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm going to blame Jacqui because she's not here to defend herself at the moment! 

To be fair it's payback for saying I'm pregnant! Tyler believed that!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Ohhh yeahhhh! Haha! I forgot about that. I posted it then had to log out right away! Oooopsy!!!  Well for what it's worth I'm glad you aren't... unless you wanted to be of course.



stephiiberrybean said:


> I'm going to blame Jacqui because she's not here to defend herself at the moment!
> 
> To be fair it's payback for saying I'm pregnant! Tyler believed that!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Where the heck did this whole "man thong" & "magic fingers" thing start?? Is this Jacqui's doing!!!



Believe me, I NEVER brought up either one of them. Sorta thought they were both Steph's doing... The thong came about because of something you said Anthony, so you share the blame on that one.





dmmj said:


> To be honest I never did very well in school.



In what way David?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Erm.. Guys? 

If you never hear from me again it's because I'm lost in the middle of nowhere on a small country lane in the car in the dark!


----------



## Yvonne G

stephiiberrybean said:


> Erm.. Guys?
> 
> If you never hear from me again it's because I'm lost in the middle of nowhere on a small country lane in the car in the dark!



But you just happened to have your lap top with you? Lord save the day!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

emysemys said:


> But you just happened to have your lap top with you? Lord save the day!!



No! My iPhone! I have the TFO app 

I keep loosing signal now though! Grr...!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm.. Guys?
> 
> If you never hear from me again it's because I'm lost in the middle of nowhere on a small country lane in the car in the dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you just happened to have your lap top with you? Lord save the day!!
Click to expand...


Doesn't everybody take their laptops on the road with them???


----------



## AnthonyC

If I honestly contributed to this whole man thong thing (which I probably did) than I've been on here wayyy too much! Look! Over 2000 posts! Doesn't that make me an H.J.M.? (Honorary Junior Moderator)  Do I get a little sticker or a button!!??


----------



## Yvonne G

(closes fist and shakes it in Anthony's face) I'll give you a button, Mister!


----------



## AnthonyC

Okay, Okay! I humbly withdraw my request!

I have a class coming in @ 12:40. I'm going to ask them if they're prepared for the test TOMORROW, & see which one blabs and says "But Mr.C we don't have school tomorrow". Then I'm going to say, "Oh blah blah! Thanks for reminding me! Okay so we'll take the test now!" Then I'll give 'em the test guide sheet & let them believe it's the test! Heh heh hehhh! Diabolical! 



emysemys said:


> (closes fist and shakes it in Anthony's face) I'll give you a button, Mister!


----------



## lynnedit

AnthonyC said:


> I have a class coming in @ 12:40. I'm going to ask them if they're prepared for the test TOMORROW, & see which one blabs and says "But Mr.C we don't have school tomorrow". Then I'm going to say, "Oh blah blah! Thanks for reminding me! Okay so we'll take the test now!" Then I'll give 'em the test guide sheet & let them believe it's the test! Heh heh hehhh! Diabolical!



That's the way to treat them! Who needs a paddle?

Speaking of dreams, last night I dreamed that my sister finished an outdoor tortoise enclosure w/o my knowing, using all of the wrong scrap wood. There were all kinds of escape holes. BORING! And my sister is great!


----------



## AnthonyC

So my plan went over perfectly! I wish I could've recorded the looks on their faces & the one that blurted out "We don't have school tomorrow!"... oh man they wanted to kill her! Ya know if only they READ the top of the sheet where it clearly stated "TEST REVIEW & ESSAY QUESTION" they would've been fine! Silly kids!... gotta love 'em!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Haha! I wish I could have been a fly on the wall for that lesson.
Poor kids! They'll be scarred for life now!


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys i am back, not been on today! 
A few problems..
Family problems.
School problems.
''Friend'' problems.


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone! I've finally finished work for the day.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I'm here! Pretend chat has done good! Or maybe not.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Whats up Ty? 

Woop Cheryl


----------



## tyler0912

Ughh....Well i will rant.
My Grandmother was take into hospital (rushed) for a suspected heart attack but she i shome now it was an angina attack (fake heartattack) .
School- some stuff has been brought back up! 
Friends a relationship between me and a friend (  ) Finished today as there was some S***Starers! 
Can't say too much steph not in the open forum anyway? 
Rant done.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Aww. I'm glad your Grandma seems ok and it wasn't too serious.

Ahh ok, I think i get the jist. PM me? I'll PM back asap. Am watching big bang theory so will just keep checking and then pm back when i get your pm.


----------



## tyler0912

Shall doo,


Done steph,


----------



## Jacqui

Zippity doo dah!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

zippity ay!


----------



## Yvonne G

My, oh my...what a wonderful day!


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> My, oh my...what a wonderful day!


What are you talking about? it is cold


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh Captain Awesome.. You just ruined us trying to make the miserable cold day a happy day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now I have that darned tune stuck in my head.



Anybody ever notice that all the cops on all the cop shows always say, "Whadda' we got?" I've NEVER heard one of them say, "What do we have?"


----------



## stephiiberrybean

On our cop shows they always say "What do we have here?"


----------



## dmmj

American cops/shows don't have enough time to use all of the words.


----------



## Yvonne G

Too many commercials??

I just know I'm going to wake up tomorrow morning and forget my 8am appointment at the auto mechanic. I'm in such a rut, doing the same things every day that when something new comes along, like an appointment to have my truck serviced, I forget all about it.

8am
8am
8am appointment

don't forget!!


----------



## Turtle Guru

emysemys said:


> Too many commercials??
> 
> I just know I'm going to wake up tomorrow morning and forget my 8am appointment at the auto mechanic. I'm in such a rut, doing the same things every day that when something new comes along, like an appointment to have my truck serviced, I forget all about it.
> 
> 8am
> 8am
> 8am appointment
> 
> don't forget!!





Don't forget Emy write I note and I'm in the same boat as you lol


----------



## TurtleTortoise

The first snow of the season! More like slushy ice. Bleh!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I heard the black rhino just went extinct in the wild. Also, I won't be on tomorrow so,
Happy 11/11/11 everybody!!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Today I mostly feel like climbing under Squirts lamp for a good sleep.
Think she'll mind? 

Don't forget your 2 minute silence at 11am


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the heck did this whole "man thong" & "magic fingers" thing start?? Is this Jacqui's doing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I NEVER brought up either one of them. Sorta thought they were both Steph's doing... The thong came about because of something you said Anthony, so you share the blame on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I never did very well in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way David?
Click to expand...



Low test scores, can't grasp math higher than basic. Bad test taker, failed my driving test several times, need I go on?


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOOD MORNINNNNG TFOOOO! 
There must've been a lucky star shining over me last night b/c I set up the Sully's CHE, but FORGOT to plug it in! There I was worrying about my dad doing a major blunder while I'm away, and it was me that performed a major boo-boo! As for my lucky star... It's freezing in the house this A.M., but thanks to my 2 under tank heaters it temps in the enclosure never went below 81 & 84 in the humid hide!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Well it's a good job someone was smiling down on you or I'd have to come rescue them poor torts


----------



## Traveller

Hi everyone. Just came across this thread and thought I'd get 
involved. Winters just around the corner here and we'll be stuck
inside a lot so......... ya hi.


----------



## AnthonyC

Winter... argh! Welcome to the conversation!


----------



## Traveller

Yes definite arg.
It might as well get on with it though since with the white stuff on
the ground makes everything look so clean. As it is now everything is brown a dingy looking.


----------



## dmmj

Well traveller, I live in So Cal so it will most likely be winter light here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Traveller said:


> Hi everyone. Just came across this thread and thought I'd get
> involved. Winters just around the corner here and we'll be stuck
> inside a lot so......... ya hi.



Hey, Sue:

Glad to have you aboard!! It will be nice to hear what's happening up in the cold, cold north!


----------



## Torty Mom

Hello everyone!! Missed you guys!!!  I have great news!!! Lisa might be coming home today!!! Woot woot!!! I don't know all the details, but I did speak to her for 5 minutes yesterday! My quilt class was a nightmare!!! I am soooooo glad to have a day off!! Today is my Big son's 19th b-day and he had to work! Torties are going stir crazy, everyone wants to be outside!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Urgh! Cold doesn't even cover what I am right now. 
I am frozen through to the bone. 
Winter + horses = not a good idea. 
I wish horses would hibernate in the winter. It would make my life so much easier 

Going to have a shower to defrost! 

Welcome to the conversation Sue 
I must warn you, it does get very bizarre in here at times!


----------



## Torty Mom

Lou the little turkey is sitting at the back door with it wide open trying to decide if he is going out or staying in! I gave up standing there. It's 68 out. I wish he would make up his mind!


----------



## AnthonyC

Mary Anne... I would kill for 68*.... 42* and breezy here! Here turkey turkey turkey!!! NOW GET IN MA BELLY!!! 



Torty Mom said:


> Lou the little turkey is sitting at the back door with it wide open trying to decide if he is going out or staying in! I gave up standing there. It's 68 out. I wish he would make up his mind!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Mary-anne... no-one seems to have addressed this so here I go...

YOU HAVE A TURKEY IN YOUR HOUSE?!


----------



## Traveller

Haha crazy is what we need some times!
We had a few snow flurries this morning just in time for the Remembrance Day services. Never fails to snow at this time.

I hear ya "stephiiberrybean", we've got horses as well and winter can be tough.
We also HAD 69 goats but a life changing decision to buy a cottage on a lake has forced me down to a meager 10 goats. Getting too old and it's time to downsize.
You guys and gals sound like you have fun in here and sounds like a nice place to visit.
Now I just need to move the wood stove closer to the computer and all will be cozy.


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Mary-anne... no-one seems to have addressed this so here I go...
> 
> YOU HAVE A TURKEY IN YOUR HOUSE?!


Yes he is half turkey and half tortie! Now he is sitting in a puddle! 


It is breezy here too and it's trying to rain. Well, maybe rain is the wrong word to use. A few drops of water are trying to fall from the cloudy sky. And by few I mean 6 or 7 drops. LOL!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

69 goats?! Thats crazy!!! 

Snow?! We got fog and drizzly freezing cold rain  I prefer snow for snowy pony pics and watching them play. 

whoa... what? Half turkey, half tortoise?! 

Now i am seriously confused.


----------



## tyler0912

LOL STEPH...
Rain here too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am freezing here today as well. Anthony has the same weather as me 40's and windy. I cannot warm up, it is like I am cold in my spine. 

In tortoise news I filled a grocery bag with poop from Sid's enclosure, gross!!

My 5 year old told me that a veteran visited her class and he was from "Old Navy" and he brought a model submarine. Hahaha!!


----------



## cherylim

I can't remember the last time I was this exhausted.

Still, it's weeeeekend! Hello weekend.


----------



## AnthonyC

What are your big plans, Cheryl?


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony did steph message you??


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yep  I did. 
Don't worry all sorted.


----------



## AnthonyC

Yessir, she did. Thank Ty! 



tyler0912 said:


> Anthony did steph message you??


----------



## cherylim

Tomorrow I'm going to be spending the day at the zoo (I'll get some pictures), then coming home and cooking a three course meal to enjoy with the fiance. He's then going out for the night, which means I'll get some time to sit on the sofa and relax with the TV (it's rare I get time with the TV). Sunday, I have no plans.

I do have a job or two lined up, but waiting to hear back from clients so they could disturb the peace at any time! 

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## tyler0912

Good to hear,
sounds great cheryl! 
I have Nill plans!!! 
NoNe atall...  
any one wanna ship me abroad willing to clean tortoise enclosures free off charge!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm going to Your Horse Live.
Will get loads of photos to bore you with 

Sounds good Cheryl. Look forward to the photos.


----------



## Jacqui

Just brought my baby boy home for the weekend from college.


----------



## tyler0912

Any photos get us excited steph!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

its cold. and wet. my two least favorite combinations.


----------



## cherylim

TurtleTortoise said:


> its cold. and wet. my two least favorite combinations.



Completely agree.


----------



## AnthonyC

Just stepped outside to pick some weeds for the kiddies, and there was this white crap falling from the sky! Are you kidding me! *shaking fist at the sky*
Grrrr!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Just stepped outside to pick some weeds for the kiddies, and there was this white crap falling from the sky! Are you kidding me! *shaking fist at the sky*
> Grrrr!



No more weeds here to even pick up!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I WANT SNOW!!!! 
It's more fun that fog and rain!


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> I WANT SNOW!!!!
> It's more fun that fog and rain!



DITTO^^


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Just brought my baby boy home for the weekend from college.



oh boy...husband's home and now baby boy's home. Looks like we won't be seeing much of Jacqui this week-end.


----------



## dmmj

I feel bad right now it is 72 and the sun is shining the poor tortoises don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Yvonne G

Its overcast and cool here. And I have a fire in the wood stove! 
I thought you were coming up to get a turtle. Most of them are getting ready to hibernate, but some still come out on warm days. My desert tortoises are still coming out.


----------



## Jacqui

The weather for today and the rest of the weekend is for glorious sunshine!





emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought my baby boy home for the weekend from college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy...husband's home and now baby boy's home. Looks like we won't be seeing much of Jacqui this week-end.
Click to expand...


Yeah but the real reason will be there will be three of us fighting over the lap top. 

Josh has already gotten 19 of the holes dug for my next round of planting this weekend. Jeff has my oven working, replaced my ceiling fan so now I once more have light in the front room and replaced the furnace's thermostat, so I can have heat from more then electric heaters. Slowly the work is getting done.

Tomorrow is raising the bathroom floor under the tub, sink, and washer.


----------



## Torty Mom

Another quilt done and starting the next one! I love day offs, I get soooooo much done!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Another quilt done and starting the next one! I love day offs, I get soooooo much done!



How many do you have to make that are already sold?


----------



## Torty Mom

Just 2 baby quilts going to the same person. Not super big about 42". Then I have to make January's quilt for a class I am teaching. That one is big 68" x78". I'll see if I can post a picture of that one. Quilting and TFO keeps me out of trouble unless Anthonyc is around! 

View attachment 13285
This is what is next after the baby one. I finished the Christmas tree one last weekend! Turned out really cute!! I think I may end up sending it to my sister, not sure yet. I have been looking for NASCAR fabric to make one for Lisa, but I am not having much luck!


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> The weather for today and the rest of the weekend is for glorious sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just brought my baby boy home for the weekend from college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy...husband's home and now baby boy's home. Looks like we won't be seeing much of Jacqui this week-end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but the real reason will be there will be three of us fighting over the lap top.
> 
> Josh has already gotten 19 of the holes dug for my next round of planting this weekend. Jeff has my oven working, replaced my ceiling fan so now I once more have light in the front room and replaced the furnace's thermostat, so I can have heat from more then electric heaters. Slowly the work is getting done.
> 
> Tomorrow is raising the bathroom floor under the tub, sink, and washer.
Click to expand...




Nice, your men are home AND you are getting things done! See ya, Jacqui!





Torty Mom said:


> Just 2 baby quilts going to the same person. Not super big about 42". Then I have to make January's quilt for a class I am teaching. That one is big 68" x78". I'll see if I can post a picture of that one. Quilting and TFO keeps me out of trouble unless Anthonyc is around!
> 
> This is what is next after the baby one. I finished the Christmas tree one last weekend! Turned out really cute!! I think I may end up sending it to my sister, not sure yet. I have been looking for NASCAR fabric to make one for Lisa, but I am not having much luck!





Very nice quilting!


----------



## Traveller

Wow I can see I need to change my times when I'm on.
Posted earlier and then bang there are 2 pages to read through.
More flurries today but nothing stayed, notice I haven't mentioned the
four letter word yet lol.

Waiting for our son to come home from college as well, although I told him we're not having a big meal tonight so.............he'll probably go to the girlfriends.
Don't you hate it moms when we get replaced by girlfriends.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm off to bed guys  

I won't be on tomorrow till late but shall have some interesting stories i am sure.
Am up in like 5 and a half ours.

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## tyler0912

MORNING TFO!!  
Well....
I was just talking to my mum saying,

Me:Mum tiagos bulb has lasted quite a while
Mum:Must be ready to pop!
Me:No it is not! 
Mum: OKAY <.<

I go upstairs turn tiagos light on and.....
Me: Mum tiagos bulb has just blew we need a new one.
Mum:Im like psychic...i be at your service!  


XD XD XD Soo tiago is waiting for my mum to go purchase one with my money saved up!  cause i dont have anything to do with it im saving it incase tiago needs a vet or something.  
So he is having a lie-in ontop of his heatt matt!


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO! I hope that everyone has a wonderful start to their weekend!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> GOOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO! I hope that everyone has a wonderful start to their weekend!



Goooood morning yourself!!! I had a semi-good start, having the strangest dream of me having super powers. It was weird. I could control water and I could jump from high places and then 'fly' because the water would push me up. Kind of weird. Then the strangest part was I had to have these two paper taped on my back in order to have the power...


----------



## cherylim

Hello all! I have work to do, ugh - but, since it's weekend, I'm going to try and combine work and the forum.


----------



## AnthonyC

GET TO WORK YOU BUM!!! 



cherylim said:


> Hello all! I have work to do, ugh - but, since it's weekend, I'm going to try and combine work and the forum.


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> GET TO WORK YOU BUM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! I have work to do, ugh - but, since it's weekend, I'm going to try and combine work and the forum.
Click to expand...


I'm a-working, I'm a-working!

I have three articles to write, and I've done one already. I have to stop in an hour to cook a three-course meal, then take my fiance out so he can go drinking with his friends, but I'll be back and I think I'll spend the evening relaxing. 

Lots of forum time to come!


----------



## Torty Mom

cherylim said:


> Hello all! I have work to do, ugh - but, since it's weekend, I'm going to try and combine work and the forum.


I hear ya! I have to leave in a bit to teach another quilt class. Kinda just want to stay home and work on my own quilts! I got 2 quilt tops done yesterday! Plus I really need to get started on the heart one! *Sigh*


----------



## AnthonyC

"I have to stop in an hour to cook a three-course meal, then take my fiance out so he can go drinking with his friends"--
American women please take note of this! I need an English woman!!!


----------



## Torty Mom

Careful there bud, that is dangerous territory you are heading for.......... *warning*warning*warning*


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> "I have to stop in an hour to cook a three-course meal, then take my fiance out so he can go drinking with his friends"--
> American women please take note of this! I need an English woman!!!



He does most of the housework. 

I just like to show it's appreciated sometimes. I take over an hour to get ready for work in the morning, and in that time he's cleaned the kitchen and done the washing up.


----------



## AnthonyC

Ya know I realized that as soon as I hit the send button. There was just that sinking feeling, a feeling of dread! Leave it to you, Mary Anne, to pick up on that! 



Torty Mom said:


> Careful there bud, that is dangerous territory you are heading for.......... *warning*warning*warning*


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Gotta get a hair cut, then I look bald.


----------



## Torty Mom

Bhahahahahah actually, I am looking out for you! Steph may give it to you way worse than I, and then there is always Jacqui! Just trying to help you out!!!  I could have made a few comments about the monkeys or the sloth thing in the other pictures.....but I didn't.....  xoxox


[/quote='AnthonyC' pid='346172' dateline='1321110958']
Ya know I realized that as soon as I hit the send button. There was just that sinking feeling, a feeling of dread! Leave it to you, Mary Anne, to pick up on that! 



Torty Mom said:


> Careful there bud, that is dangerous territory you are heading for.......... *warning*warning*warning*




[/quote]


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My 12 year old is at the Trans Siberian Orchestra Laser Light show, lucky duck! 
Rob is out hacking up the damaged trees from the storm with a chainsaw. Men wielding powerful machinery is hot! I never understood why construction workers whistle and holler at women, we should be oggling them, work it boyz! 
(Sorry Anthony but you are outnumbered by women in pretend chat).


----------



## Torty Mom

Yeehaw Erin I agree!!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I hear ya! I have to leave in a bit to teach another quilt class. Kinda just want to stay home and work on my own quilts! I got 2 quilt tops done yesterday! Plus I really need to get started on the heart one! *Sigh*


Do you get paid to teach the class or is it done just for fun?





TurtleTortoise said:


> Gotta get a hair cut, then I look bald.



Hey bald can be very sexy!


----------



## Torty Mom

Well, funny you should ask that!!! Yes, I am suppose to get paid. Last Tuesday night there was a big mix up and no one paid  I was pretty upset. It was a miss communication from the girls that work in the shop telling the student how much class is, which is only $15.00 for 4 hours of lesson. Apparently they didn't tell anyone when they signed up there was a fee. So I missed out on about $75.00. Big giant bummer! I am hoping today's class is better organized. The hard part is that I don't actually work in the shop, I just teach. I chalked it up to growing pains! I am making a flyer for the next class which will start in January so this doesn't happen again! Nice huh?


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry but in that case, the shop itself needs to pay you out of their own pockets.


----------



## Yvonne G

I agree with Jacqui. If the shop invited to to teach a class, then its up to them to be sure you get paid for teaching it.


----------



## cherylim

My work is complete! 

Time to get cooking, but I can chat more now - my cooking involves some standing around.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

TurtleTortoise said:


> Gotta get a hair cut, then I look bald.



I agree with Mary Anne bald is manly. I also recently started loving the salt and pepper look men get, it makes them look distinguished. Oh crow, this means I am getting old!!



cherylim said:


> My work is complete!
> 
> Time to get cooking, but I can chat more now - my cooking involves some standing around.



What are you making? Most importantly what is for desert?!


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui and Yvonne I agree! I don't think it is going to happen. Better off to cut my losses and start over and take a little more control. Last month I made over $200.00 teaching, especially since my hubby is having a really hard time getting a job. Wish me luck I hope today goes better!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I agree with Mary Anne bald is manly. I also recently started loving the salt and pepper look men get, it makes them look distinguished. Oh crow, this means I am getting old!!
> 
> 
> What are you making? Most importantly what is for desert?!





Are you saying I should go
Bald? I wonder what I would look like...


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What are you making? Most importantly what is for desert?!



Hm, I'm sure he won't look here. He doesn't know yet. 

I'm not particularly creative but I'm hoping 'basic but tasty' will win over.

Starter's just a homemade garlic bread.

Main is chicken in a tomato-based sauce (I say 'tomato-based' as I've put so many other things in even I can't remember what it includes!), with crispy potato.

Dessert is 'dirt and worms' - something I used to love when I was young that I've not seen in over a decade. It's basically chocolate mousse with gummy worms buried in it, but I'm adding mint chocolate and wafer grated over the top. 

Nothing too complicated, but it should be nice enough!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

TurtleTortoise said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Mary Anne bald is manly. I also recently started loving the salt and pepper look men get, it makes them look distinguished. Oh crow, this means I am getting old!!
> 
> 
> What are you making? Most importantly what is for desert?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying I should go
> Bald? I wonder what I would look like...
Click to expand...



Post a pic of yourself in the "what do you look like thread" we'll tell you. Maybe Jacqui will finally post a pic of herself there too.


----------



## AnthonyC

Less talky-talky & more cooky-cooky! Back to the kitchen with ye woman! 



cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you making? Most importantly what is for desert?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I'm sure he won't look here. He doesn't know yet.
> 
> I'm not particularly creative but I'm hoping 'basic but tasty' will win over.
> 
> Starter's just a homemade garlic bread.
> 
> Main is chicken in a tomato-based sauce (I say 'tomato-based' as I've put so many other things in even I can't remember what it includes!), with crispy potato.
> 
> Dessert is 'dirt and worms' - something I used to love when I was young that I've not seen in over a decade. It's basically chocolate mousse with gummy worms buried in it, but I'm adding mint chocolate and wafer grated over the top.
> 
> Nothing too complicated, but it should be nice enough!
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

No...you did not go there! Come on gals. Let's get 'im!!!


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Less talky-talky & more cooky-cooky! Back to the kitchen with ye woman!




Do YOU want to come and cook?


----------



## AnthonyC

HEY! THOSE CHICKENS AREN'T GOING TO COOK THEMSELVES YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## Torty Mom

Game on, I warned him.......... Too bad I can't stay, I'll be thinking of you guys!!

Getum' good ladies!! *insert evil laugh*


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Iwumbo

You wumbo

He, she, we, wumbo


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sounds great Cheryl!


----------



## cherylim

You know that moment you realise you don't know anywhere near enough about your fiance?

Ugh


----------



## AnthonyC

Cheryl's gone. Must've burned dinner and now she's headed to KFC!!! 

Jeezus, Cheryl! You're like the friggin' butler from Mr. Deeds! One minute you're gone & the next your right there...
Seriously... What's the matter?


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Cheryl's gone. Must've burned dinner and now she's headed to KFC!!!
> 
> Jeezus, Cheryl! You're like the friggin' butler from Mr. Deeds! One minute you're gone & the next your right there...
> Seriously... What's the matter?





Well, he was saying he was starving and couldn't wait for the meal. I've been planning it for weeks and really looking forward to it as I thought he'd love it.

He loved the garlic bread I'd made for starter, then I went over and asked him not to look whilst I dished up the main meal and put it in front of him. He opened his eyes and there was a look of complete disappointment/disgust. He didn't mean for it to be obvious, but then said he didn't like tomato-based sauce (how did I not know this?!). He tried to eat it but managed a few mouthfuls and gave up.

 Have been working on the recipe for ages and really thought I'd made him the perfect meal. So, I got too upset to eat mine as well. We moved onto dessert together and he said that was amazing, but I know he's still really hungry and I messed up.

Sigh...


Back in 40, anyway. Going to drive him to Preston for a night out.


----------



## AnthonyC

Nooooo.... you didn't mess up! I thought that this was going to be something really terrible, but this is repairable. Take it as a lesson learned--just don't make tomato-based anything for him anymore. I'm not just saying this b/c I'm a guy, but it sounds like he took it like a trooper! He tried it, but just didn't like it. I despise mushrooms & I can't imagine what my face would look like if someone plunked down a big serving of them in front of me, but what I DO know is that I would not have taken a bite like he did. He sounds like a good guy! At least you had that AWESOME dessert to share together!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hi guys! I'm running on about 4 hours sleep!
Had a brilliant day! 
Am slightly hysterical from lack of sleep and excitement  
Have spent a lot of money and even managed to get squirt a present


----------



## AnthonyC

Ummm... and where exactly is MY present!?! Grrrr! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Hi guys! I'm running on about 4 hours sleep!
> Had a brilliant day!
> Am slightly hysterical from lack of sleep and excitement
> Have spent a lot of money and even managed to get squirt a present


----------



## tyler0912

Cheryl i believe he will forgive you!


----------



## Traveller

Hiya everybody, how goes the battle.
Since everybody seems to be cooking here's whats for supper here tonight, Chinese weinners, mashed potatoes and salad. Desert is a strawberry pie.
We'll be eating cheap for a bit since we've just bought a cottage and as of yesterday another 2 leopards. I'm sooooooooooo excited.


----------



## AnthonyC

Ummm... Sue? What exactly is that 1st thing on the menu?? 



Traveller said:


> Hiya everybody, how goes the battle.
> Since everybody seems to be cooking here's whats for supper here tonight, Chinese weinners, mashed potatoes and salad. Desert is a strawberry pie.
> We'll be eating cheap for a bit since we've just bought a cottage and as of yesterday another 2 leopards. I'm sooooooooooo excited.


----------



## Traveller

AnthonyC said:


> Ummm... Sue? What exactly is that 1st thing on the menu??



lol it's just hot dogs cubed and a sauce made with pineapple, soya sauce and sweet pickle.


----------



## cherylim

*sneaks in again*

Hello. I return. I managed to get lost on the way home and almost damage my car. Definitely achieving things tonight!


----------



## AnthonyC

Sorry... I was a bit scared there for a minute, although it did give me quite a laugh! 



Traveller said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... Sue? What exactly is that 1st thing on the menu??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's just hot dogs cubed and a sauce made with pineapple, soya sauce and sweet pickle.
Click to expand...


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> *sneaks in again*
> 
> Hello. I return. I managed to get lost on the way home and almost damage my car. Definitely achieving things tonight!



Better luck next time!


----------



## Traveller

Okay I've gotten absolutely nothing done today except for chores!
Time to get at it. Take care and bye for now.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Chinese weinners.....I don't know I'd that sounds good or not!


----------



## AnthonyC

It sounds bad... really really... REALLY bad!!! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Chinese weinners.....I don't know I'd that sounds good or not!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> It sounds bad... really really... REALLY bad!!!



It sure does!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

*crashes through the door*

I'M HOMMEEEEEEEE!!!

I need to sleep.
So how is everyone? Good days so far?


----------



## AnthonyC

Ok Ok! Settle down there Beavis! Everyone is being nice & calm on here! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> *crashes through the door*
> 
> I'M HOMMEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> I need to sleep.
> So how is everyone? Good days so far?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

You calm nice?! 
since when?


----------



## tyler0912

We have been nice and calm today steph!


----------



## cherylim

Welcome back, Steph! 

How was your day? Also, where are the pictures?


----------



## AnthonyC

Ohhhh... I see how it is! Cheryl is all mousey, but as soon as Beans gets back on she pipes up! Ok gotcha.... sorry to disturb you 2 Duchesses! 



cherylim said:


> Welcome back, Steph!
> 
> How was your day? Also, where are the pictures?


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Ohhhh... I see how it is! Cheryl is all mousey, but as soon as Beans gets back on she pipes up! Ok gotcha.... sorry to disturb you 2 Duchesses!



Hey, it's not my fault you went all quiet on us! Too busy asking questions about tortoise food. Since when was this a tortoise forum? Oh, wait.


----------



## tyler0912

He was too busy spamming my inbox!


----------



## AnthonyC

How else was I going to get the gossip on Steph & Cheryl!?!




tyler0912 said:


> He was too busy spamming my inbox!


----------



## tyler0912

True i had to spill and my intrest in your life story!! *COUGH*COUGH!


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> How else was I going to get the gossip on Steph & Cheryl!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was too busy spamming my inbox!
Click to expand...



Haha. Ain't no gossip about me.

I share everything - I'm a boring one like that. 

Tyler, on the other hand...


----------



## tyler0912

:O i have gossip......What do you meen!


----------



## cherylim

First bit of gossip about Tyler - he just told me he liked eating crocodile penis.


----------



## tyler0912

Cheryl i told you that because i thought you was trustworthy...not to tell ANYONE....GEEZ!


----------



## lynnedit

Wait, I am trying to catch up...how do you 'cube' a hot dog?
And I didn't know they had crocs in the UK?
Tyler, do you just throw 'em on the barbie?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> *sneaks in again*
> 
> Hello. I return. I managed to get lost on the way home and almost damage my car. Definitely achieving things tonight!



Awww Cheryl it sounds like you are having a bad night. I often prepare a big dinner that I am excited about and Rob will come home and say that he could not wait to eat and grabbed something on the way home.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

cherylim said:


> First bit of gossip about Tyler - he just told me he liked eating crocodile penis.



Wait, who likes to eat what?! 

What does it taste like?


----------



## cherylim

Tyler, it sounds like it's time to defend yourself. 

If you don't do so in ten seconds, who knows what people will think?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

cherylim said:


> Tyler, it sounds like it's time to defend yourself.
> 
> If you don't do so in ten seconds, who knows what people will think?



I believe it was you who mentioned it. 
And yes, you should very much defend yourself Tyler!


----------



## tyler0912

Well there bitter,but dipped in a sweet and sour sauce are wonderful!
5mins on both sides ont' barbie.
Sorry i only just woke up (00.33)
I was catching on my beuatie sleep since about 10.00pm!


----------



## AnthonyC

Bleh! Really??? You wrap it on bacon & I still wouldn't touch that!... And I loves me some bacon!!!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> You know that moment you realise you don't know anywhere near enough about your fiance?
> 
> Ugh



Better then saying the same about a husband.


----------



## AnthonyC

Does anyone know by what date we're supposed to mail out the Secret Santa gifts... and don't say by Christmas, Jacqui you wise @$$!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

AnthonyC said:


> Does anyone know by what date we're supposed to mail out the Secret Santa gifts... and don't say by Christmas, Jacqui you wise @$$!



Good question! Mines packaged with address and all ready to be put in the mail!


----------



## AnthonyC

Ummm... I accidentally erased the PM with the address. Oopsy! 



SulcataSquirt said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know by what date we're supposed to mail out the Secret Santa gifts... and don't say by Christmas, Jacqui you wise @$$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question! Mines packaged with address and all ready to be put in the mail!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

SulcataSquirt said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know by what date we're supposed to mail out the Secret Santa gifts... and don't say by Christmas, Jacqui you wise @$$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question! Mines packaged with address and all ready to be put in the mail!
Click to expand...


You already boxed up my new tortoise???!!! Won't he be hungry in there????





Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui and Yvonne I agree! I don't think it is going to happen. Better off to cut my losses and start over and take a little more control. Last month I made over $200.00 teaching, especially since my hubby is having a really hard time getting a job. Wish me luck I hope today goes better!!



So this isn't just for fun money, but rather toward family support?


----------



## SulcataSquirt

AnthonyC said:


> Ummm... I accidentally erased the PM with the address. Oopsy!



Umm that may be a problem.. I would PM Stephii to resend! How else will I get my gift if you erased my address.. actually.. I rethought that and I dont want the tarantula.. 



Jacqui said:


> You already boxed up my new tortoise???!!! Won't he be hungry in there????




Good point.. guess I should unwrap him...   Hope you wanted a him! Wonder if him and the chameleon are getting along in there?


----------



## AnthonyC

"You already boxed up my new tortoise???!!! Won't he be hungry in there????"-- I got you a rock! It'll be fine don't worry!!


----------



## Jacqui

Traveller said:


> Hiya everybody, how goes the battle.
> Since everybody seems to be cooking here's whats for supper here tonight, Chinese weinners, mashed potatoes and salad. Desert is a strawberry pie.
> We'll be eating cheap for a bit since we've just bought a cottage and as of yesterday another 2 leopards. I'm sooooooooooo excited.



Is this your fist house, ummm cottage??


----------



## AnthonyC

2yrs of Italian classes and all I need to do was grow a mustache! Damn! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JhuOicPFZY


----------



## dmmj

What are chinese wieners?


----------



## AnthonyC

Here ya go, David!
http://tubegator.com/content/uploads/kim-jong-il.jpg


----------



## lynnedit

Okayyyyy, he does look like a tortoise, however. Who drinks fortified beer.


----------



## AnthonyC

Not me! After looking @ that I'll be lucky to keep dinner down!! 



lynnedit said:


> Okayyyyy, he does look like a tortoise, however. Who drinks fortified beer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Here ya go, David!
> http://tubegator.com/content/uploads/kim-jong-il.jpg



Ahhhh, why?!!


----------



## AnthonyC

I honestly don't know! Haha! Just seemed right at the time! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go, David!
> http://tubegator.com/content/uploads/kim-jong-il.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, why?!!
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

The horror of eating weiners.

G'night everybody! Sleepy over here, I must return to my super hero dreams.


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Goodnight to you - and everyone else as well! Bed time for me.. and it's only 10:15 here... on a Saturday for that matter!


----------



## lynnedit

Good night! Super hero dreams are better than some I can think of...


----------



## AnthonyC

Good morning Steph, Cheryl, & Tyler. I know you guys will be on here shortly and I'm about ready for bed!!!


----------



## cherylim

Good morning, Anthony. When you get this.

I'm am exhausted. Was up at 7am yesterday, went to the zoo, came back and worked for a few hours then cooked that three course meal. Then, I took the boyfriend 20 minutes out of town for a night out with his friends and had to stay up to collect him at 12.30am. Finally got to bed at about 1am, and woke today at 8am. On the plus side, I have absolutely nothing to do today. Unless a client gets in touch with a job, I'm going to spend ALL DAY on TFO, and watch TV.

Happy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## tyler0912

Goodmorning
cheryl you earned a relaxing day!


----------



## cherylim

Hey Tyler! Good morning!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Morning 
I had such a good sleep last night.

I fell to sleep as soon as my head hit the pillow and didn't wake up till just now. (about 10:30pm for all you in america)
Lazy but I needed it, I was living on about 4 hours sleep. 

Edited because I put "feel" to sleep and Anthony is a big bully!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

How much sleep did you actually get?? I decided to be Mr. Nice Guy and let the dogs sleep in my room and how did they reward me? Jeter puked 2x, Autumn was growling at the cat at 5:30, but at least my little pregnant fatty slept like a log. I didn't "feel" to sleep until around 2AM... 




stephiiberrybean said:


> Morning
> I had such a good sleep last night.
> 
> I feel to sleep as soon as my head hit the pillow and didn't wake up till just now. (about 10:30pm for all you in america)
> Lazy but I needed it, I was living on about 4 hours sleep.





It was too late, Beans! I already captured the moment! No edit button for you!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

For everyone else on the forum:
I refuse to talk to AnthonyC till he takes his man thong off and stops bullying me! 

In other news I got around 11 hours sleep


----------



## AnthonyC

11hrs! What are you a hibernating Russian Tortoise!? I don't think that I ever get more than 6hrs/night! I wonder how a tarantula would look in a man thong? Let me know when yours arrive will ya? Bully is one thing that I am not! I am the anti-bully! Ask Ty! One more comment like that young lass and I shall kick thee in the "American" fanny! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> For everyone else on the forum:
> I refuse to talk to AnthonyC till he takes his man thong off and stops bullying me!
> 
> In other news I got around 11 hours sleep


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Aww, you think i'm a russian tortoise. 
Does that mean I'm little and annoying or little and cute?!

You promised never to say THAT word on here!! grrr....
Mods... Jacqui.. Anthony needs a warning because he said a bad word!

You are one great big bully to me


----------



## cherylim

Children, children...

Let's try and be kind please? It's Sunday and I have a dead arm.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

How did you get a dead arm?
Not been fighting again have you Cheryl?


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> How did you get a dead arm?
> Not been fighting again have you Cheryl?



Emrys is soaking in the bath, and I was leaning against the side in a weird position. When I moved to try and reply to this thread, my arm refused to. 

All better now.


----------



## AnthonyC

Sounds painful... What exactly is a dead arm?




cherylim said:


> Children, children...
> 
> Let's try and be kind please? It's Sunday and I have a dead arm.


----------



## tyler0912

Well that word anthony......Over here is different...       
~And yes Anthony is very anti-bully we was talking about this in pm!~
~But to Steph you are harsh    ~
Steph i saw some pics you was tagged in on facebook from yesterday on a big black fake horse?
You looked happy!


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh, Ty that horse was known as "The Stimulator"! I'll let Steph explain!
That's right, Ty... I am the anti-bully. Big "B" on my chest w/a slash through it! 
I heard that word had different meaning in England. What, pray tell, does it mean??? Hmmm....
I'm not harsh to Steph, Ty. She keeps trying to dress me in a creepy man thong thingy!--Now that would be harsh... for everyone! 




tyler0912 said:


> Well that word anthony......Over here is different...
> ~And yes Anthony is very anti-bully we was talking about this in pm!~
> ~But to Steph you are harsh    ~
> Steph i saw some pics you was tagged in on facebook from yesterday on a big black fake horse?
> You looked happy!


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Sounds painful... What exactly is a dead arm?



Wow. Um...the stage past pins and needles, where your whole arm goes numb and won't move. 

What do you call that?

You foreigners are weird.


----------



## tyler0912

YES THAT WOULD BE HARSH...I shall pm you the word.....in british......
Bye 'The stimulator' coming from your mouth...is a.................I dont wanna know!


----------



## AnthonyC

We foreigners call that that either a stroke... which I doubt you're having or dumassitis... which you definitely DO have... That is caused by being a "dumbass" and allowing yourself to get a dead arm! 



cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds painful... What exactly is a dead arm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Um...the stage past pins and needles, where your whole arm goes numb and won't move.
> 
> What do you call that?
> 
> You foreigners are weird.
Click to expand...


----------



## tyler0912

See anthony there goes your harsh side.


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha... of course I mean the mechanical horse! Haha... and what do you mean by "coming from your mouth"? Hahaha! 



tyler0912 said:


> YES THAT WOULD BE HARSH...I shall pm you the word.....in british......
> Bye 'The stimulator' coming from your mouth...is a.................like the video off the tortoise and the mobile vibrating...Right?


----------



## tyler0912

Bye that i meen everything is either evil or rude.....


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> We foreigners call that that either a stroke... which I doubt you're having or dumassitis... which you definitely DO have... That is caused by being a "dumbass" and allowing yourself to get a dead arm!





Just


----------



## stephiiberrybean

You HAD to go there, didn't you?! 
The things I could say right now! 

Did I tell you about the very hot shop 'n' drop men? 



AnthonyC said:


> Oh, Ty that horse was known as "The Stimulator"! I'll let Steph explain!
> That's right, Ty... I am the anti-bully. Big "B" on my chest w/a slash through it!
> I heard that word had different meaning in England. What, pray tell, does it mean??? Hmmm....
> I'm not harsh to Steph, Ty. She keeps trying to dress me in a creepy man thong thingy!--Now that would be harsh... for everyone!




Yes, Cheryl they are weird! Especially Anthony!


----------



## tyler0912

Dumbass?
Anthony how dare you?
She has started a bussines fitted time in for emrys...And her OH ! 
And you complain that your dof puked....Whos the dumbass!


----------



## Traveller

Good Morning kids, Chinese wieners will never be the same.
So what does everyone have planned for Sunday?


----------



## cherylim

I'm busy doing nothing, now!  I like doing nothing.


----------



## coreyc

Traveller said:


> Good Morning kids, Chinese wieners will never be the same.
> So what does everyone have planned for Sunday?



Going to church then off to Petco to get some dog food after I may do a little Christmas shopping


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Kind words children. Looks like we had a fight while I was sleeping. Good morning from over here in America where we get our beauty sleep.


----------



## Traveller

Well I'm still waking up then off to the barn to feed, then not sure what I'll get up to.
Hubbies got the TV for all day football, arg.
Might get outside and rev the chainsaw up and get a start on the wood for next year.


----------



## AnthonyC

Nooo.... definitely NO fighting, just playing! We're all tight as duck's butts here! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Kind words children. Looks like we had a fight while I was sleeping. Good morning from over here in America where we get our beauty sleep.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Nooo.... definitely NO fighting, just playing! We're all tight as duck's butts here!



You are? How tight would that be?


----------



## AnthonyC

Your husband is a man wise beyond his years! Sundays are made for football--12:00-11:00PM nothing but football, football, football! 
If you're outside cutting up the wood who is going to bring him his Molson XXX? Okay okay just kidding! NOT going there today... Mary Anne will swoop down and kill me!!! 



Traveller said:


> Well I'm still waking up then off to the barn to feed, then not sure what I'll get up to.
> Hubbies got the TV for all day football, arg.
> Might get outside and rev the chainsaw up and get a start on the wood for next year.





Water tight, air tight! Fat guy in a little coat tight! (Head bowed, finger pointed to the sky... R.I.P. Chris Farley! )



TurtleTortoise said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo.... definitely NO fighting, just playing! We're all tight as duck's butts here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are? How tight would that be?
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I don't like football all that much. Just isn't my thing. 



AnthonyC said:


> Your husband is a man wise beyond his years! Sundays are made for football--12:00-11:00PM nothing but football, football, football!
> If you're outside cutting up the wood who is going to bring him his Molson XXX? Okay okay just kidding! NOT going there today... Mary Anne will swoop down and kill me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Water tight, air tight! Fat guy in a little coat tight! (Head bowed, finger pointed to the sky... R.I.P. Chris Farley! )





That's pretty tight!


----------



## AnthonyC

TurtleTortoise said:


> I don't like football all that much. Just isn't my thing.
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband is a man wise beyond his years! Sundays are made for football--12:00-11:00PM nothing but football, football, football!
> If you're outside cutting up the wood who is going to bring him his Molson XXX? Okay okay just kidding! NOT going there today... Mary Anne will swoop down and kill me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Water tight, air tight! Fat guy in a little coat tight! (Head bowed, finger pointed to the sky... R.I.P. Chris Farley! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty tight!
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Alright well I gotta go get some breakfast, haven't even gotten out of bed yet.


----------



## cherylim

Haha, just been discussing Christmas presents with the fiance.

I've asked him if I can have a storage box. He asked how much, and I've found two. The options? Â£23 for one that's difficult to put together, Â£30 for one that's easy.

He knows who puts these things together, and it's not me. 

Wonder if I'll get one, and which one if so?


----------



## Traveller

Christmas shopping already, phew how time flies.
Ya I'm off to, see if I can get this day started.
Torts are up and demanding food, you'd think by the way 
they're acting that they've been starved.
Anyway cheers...............


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Aww, you think i'm a russian tortoise.
> Does that mean I'm little and annoying or little and cute?!
> 
> You promised never to say THAT word on here!! grrr....
> Mods... Jacqui.. Anthony needs a warning because he said a bad word!
> 
> You are one great big bully to me



Anthony you need to play nice or we will be taking away your football fix today.


----------



## tyler0912

LOL....
Im writing out my xmas list as we speak....with help from cheryl and her mathematic ways!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I haven't even started thinking about christmas yet.


----------



## tyler0912

LOL im nearly done my list


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> LOL....
> Im writing out my xmas list as we speak....with help from cheryl and her mathematic ways!



Whay spend time doing that Ty? After all only good kids get gifts at Christmas and we all know you have been a tad bit of a brat.   Not as bad as Anthony, so there is still hope.


----------



## cherylim

I've bought and wrapped all my Christmas presents for other people. 

I love Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> I've bought and wrapped all my Christmas presents for other people.
> 
> I love Christmas.



Not me. I am a Grinch.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> Im writing out my xmas list as we speak....with help from cheryl and her mathematic ways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whay spend time doing that Ty? After all only good kids get gifts at Christmas and we all know you have been a tad bit of a brat.   Not as bad as Anthony, so there is still hope.
Click to expand...


A brat...HOW?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui is a grinch.


----------



## AnthonyC

She's a little cute tortoise, She's a little cute tortoise--Now can I have my football back, Jacqui!?! :shy:

Why don't you like Christmas? I LOVE Christmas! Everything about it! I don't even mind going to the mall around Christmas time. I go out w/my dad and some friends every Black Friday (4:00AM) basically just to browse. If you don't go with high expectations than you can't be disappointed. I'm going to MAKE you love Christmas, Jacqui! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXKWKaxt3c


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui anthony has been videoing yoou at christmas talking to children...oh wait! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H57PIqu6o7g&feature=related


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

coreyc said:


> Traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning kids, Chinese wieners will never be the same.
> So what does everyone have planned for Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to church then off to Petco to get some dog food after I may do a little Christmas shopping
Click to expand...

Good Morning & Hi Corey. Sounds like a good day. 

Omg, I love IHOP commercials. I have never eaten at one but it looks like they have some really good stuff. I don't even know where a IHOP is.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Christmas sucks!
I'm on Jacqui's side. Never much of a christmas fan.

I bet new york goes all out at christmas. That'd be fun to see!
Nottingham has a few fairy lights and thats it!


----------



## tyler0912

Steph why so morbid!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> She's a little cute tortoise, She's a little cute tortoise--Now can I have my football back, Jacqui!?! :shy:
> 
> Why don't you like Christmas? I LOVE Christmas! Everything about it! I don't even mind going to the mall around Christmas time. I go out w/my dad and some friends every Black Friday (4:00AM) basically just to browse. If you don't go with high expectations than you can't be disappointed. I'm going to MAKE you love Christmas, Jacqui!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXKWKaxt3c



I use to sorta like Christmas, but realized I liked it more because the things I did brought pleasure to my Mom. I would decorate my house inside and out. We always use to put up trees. I would buy gifts, but usually they ended up either wrapped in newspaper or just given in bags (think the white bags you get your groceries in). Christmas music played from Thanksgiving day on.

After she died, I just slowly stopped doing anything for Christmas. The joy just went out of the season for me. I don't even have the holiday meals here any more. We go to one of the kid's and I just foot the bill and bring a few dishes.

I would still buy gifts, but they ended up either wrapped in newspaper and now are just given in bags (think the white bags you get your groceries in) and then each kid's gifts are in one black trash bag. This year I told the kids we should just stop the whole gift giving thing.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

because I'm in a lot of pain and I hate people at christmas 
I've just been shopping and I hate people!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Christmas sucks!
> I'm on Jacqui's side. Never much of a christmas fan.



Glad I am not the only one!





tyler0912 said:


> Steph why so morbid!



How is that morbid?


----------



## AnthonyC

Beans how can you say that Christmas sucks??? Didn't you start our Secret Santa here on the TFO? That doesn't sound like a person who would hate Christmas!!! 
Yes, NY goes all out for Christmas! It's beautiful!! Radio City Music Hall, Rockefeller Center, The Empire State Building, Times Square, FAO Schwartz, MSG... it's amazing! 
You should DEF come and see! You aren't related to Ebeneezer Scrooge are you? Is your last name Scrooge? Stephanie Scrooge? Wasn't he English too??!! 




stephiiberrybean said:


> Christmas sucks!
> I'm on Jacqui's side. Never much of a christmas fan.
> 
> I bet new york goes all out at christmas. That'd be fun to see!
> Nottingham has a few fairy lights and thats it!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I am not related to Ebeneezer Scrooge.
He was english though, he was also made up! 

I like doing things like SS and watching people enjoy giving each other gifts and having fun.
I love giving gifts.

I just don't like the shopping when everyone is going crazy. Seriously theres no need to buy people 20 gifts. 
Christmas is a bogus holiday anyway. 
Why was it created? To celebrate the birth of jesus.
Are we christian? No
SO WHY THE HELL DO WE CELEBRATE IT THEN?!


ETA: I might just hop on a plane and fly over for christmas? Is that ok?


----------



## Jacqui

Unlike Steph, I don't even like giving gifts. Seems most people are never really happy with what they do get and compare what they get to what you gave to the person next to them in cost, size, or number of items.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> Unlike Steph, I don't even like giving gifts. Seems most people are never really happy with what they do get and compare what they get to what you gave to the person next to them in cost, size, or number of items.



People who do that make me very angry!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Aww this is so sad! I love Christmas!! To me Christmas is getting dressed up and seeing the nutcracker, seeing friends and family more than usual, Hibachi on Christmas Eve and I for one love buying people presents. I get an overall cozy feeling from Thanksgiving through the first of the year. Oh yeah visiting Santa at our annual breakfast with Santa fundraiser. Sheesh people your breakin' my heart!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Sorry Erin.
I'm not normally this grumpy about Christmas but I just feel so ill because of my shoulder  
It's made me really grumpy about everything.


----------



## lynnedit

I like the family time at Christmas, but the commercial side of it drives me crazy.
We give each other one small gift, <$10-15, then donate what we can afford to a needy cause in that person's name.

Steph, I hope you are not in too much pain!


----------



## Jacqui

Never was much of a fan of Santa either. He always made me cry.


----------



## AnthonyC

I love giving gifts too, but not as much as I like receiving them!  I love watching my niece and nephew open their gifts on Christmas morning! I'm like Chevy Chase in National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation! 

I love the shopping @ Holiday time! Most people are in such good moods!! Most people... you and Jacqui are the exception.  I'm sad that you guys don't like Christmas! 

If you're with me there is definitely a need to buy 20 gifts! Are you kidding me!?!  Bogus Holiday??? Geez Beans!... and Tyler said I was harsh! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> I am not related to Ebeneezer Scrooge.
> He was english though, he was also made up!
> 
> I like doing things like SS and watching people enjoy giving each other gifts and having fun.
> I love giving gifts.
> 
> I just don't like the shopping when everyone is going crazy. Seriously theres no need to buy people 20 gifts.
> Christmas is a bogus holiday anyway.
> Why was it created? To celebrate the birth of jesus.
> Are we christian? No
> SO WHY THE HELL DO WE CELEBRATE IT THEN?!
> 
> 
> ETA: I might just hop on a plane and fly over for christmas? Is that ok?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

20 gifts?!
You'll be lucky to get even one with the way you've been treating me


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Sorry Erin.
> I'm not normally this grumpy about Christmas but I just feel so ill because of my shoulder
> It's made me really grumpy about everything.



That's pretty normal and allowed too! Just hope it gets better quickly. Might help if ya quite slugging Anthony with that arm.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I know Jacqui but someone needs to put him in his place.


----------



## AnthonyC

I treat you like a queen, duchess! 
Thanks, Steph! Now you have Jacqui resorting to physical violence against me!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

pffft... the day you treat me like a queen is the day man goes to mars!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> I know Jacqui but someone needs to put him in his place.



Hmmm perhaps use your feet instead? Or since he like Christmas so much, have Mr Claus' reindeer kick him for ya!





AnthonyC said:


> Now you have Jacqui resorting to physical violence against me!



Well nothing else seems to be working.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Good idea.
A swift kick might put him in his place faster.


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Good idea.
> A swift kick might put him in his place faster.



Depends too, where ya aim that kick.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh I have some ideas


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh I have some ideas



I would certainly hope so!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

What are some good tortoise gifts? Anything from lights, food, or things to put in their cage. I need ideas!

And I like Christmas because I am a Christian.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm going to make you two Christmas crabs like Christmas! It's my goal! Jacqui I can understand how she wouldn't like it after the Christians (Puritans) tried to burn her at the stake during the Salem Witch Hunts of the 1800's but what is your excuse Beans???


----------



## stephiiberrybean

You!

'nuff said really


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Erin.
> I'm not normally this grumpy about Christmas but I just feel so ill because of my shoulder
> It's made me really grumpy about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty normal and allowed too! Just hope it gets better quickly. Might help if ya quite slugging Anthony with that arm.
Click to expand...

I agree it is pretty normal, I hate being in pain and hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Thank you Erin and Jacqui.

I think i'm getting sick though. I might have to have a nap when I get back from the horses. See if rest helps.


----------



## AnthonyC

Don't coddle her, Erin! She is just looking for sympathy! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Erin.
> I'm not normally this grumpy about Christmas but I just feel so ill because of my shoulder
> It's made me really grumpy about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty normal and allowed too! Just hope it gets better quickly. Might help if ya quite slugging Anthony with that arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it is pretty normal, I hate being in pain and hope you have a speedy recovery
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> What are some good tortoise gifts? Anything from lights, food, or things to put in their cage. I need ideas!



I try for some special food goodies for all the critters. Something they don't normally get. Like a new type of fruit for the fruit eating tortoises or a different kind of greens for those tortoises. I makes it easier to splurge for an expensive fruit, when you tie it in with Christmas.
 
A live plant too, is nice.







stephiiberrybean said:


> Thank you Erin and Jacqui.
> 
> I think i'm getting sick though. I might have to have a nap when I get back from the horses. See if rest helps.



Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I was going to try get Squirt some Prickly pear - as they are hard to get hold off over here


----------



## AnthonyC

Do you think that Yvonne is home yet? 



emysemys said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Do you think that Yvonne is home yet?



I don't know, it's been a loooong 25 minutes though, we must of got a good conversation going though to have 140 pages! 
And we certainly have been talking about nothing!


----------



## cherylim

Aww. I wander off for a while, and when I come back I see people not liking Christmas. 

As for tortoise gifts, I'm getting Emrys an outdoor hide in preparation for the summer. My fiance's buying him a small ball, and he's buying me an outdoor pen for him.


----------



## Yvonne G

AnthonyC said:


> Do you think that Yvonne is home yet?
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?
Click to expand...


LOL!!!

Kind of like how they used to advertise the Seinfeld TV show...a chat about nothing!

(By the way, I'm home!!)


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I was sat here listening, and singing along, to Paramore and completely forgot about my shoulder hurting. 
Went to move and feel like crying from the pain. 
Think i'm just going to sit here and not move for the rest of the night.

My mum should be back soon with some heat patches and stronger pain killers. I hope.


----------



## lynnedit

Ouch, that sounds awful.


----------



## tyler0912

PARAMORE WOOO!


----------



## Jacqui

What did you do to get it actively hurting (I missed this part).


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Paramore are amazing  
I saw them live. LOVE THEM!
Well till half the members left!!!

Jacqui I think I slept funny.
I have joint/muscle problems anyway. 
The night before the show I had 3 hours sleep and then spent the whole day walking around a horse show. Didn't sit down once, carrying my big camera, a heavy bag plus all my shopping. 
Then I think I slept funny.

All of it led to the combination of a lot of pain!


----------



## tyler0912

Hope it stops giving you boter steph!


----------



## cherylim

Hope you feel better soon Steph!


----------



## Torty Mom

Wow, you guys have been busy!!! 10 pages since I was here yesterday! 

So has Anthonyc been a good boy?

Hi Yvonne, tell us about the tortie you just picked up!! Please!

Hi Cheryl!!! Hi Tyler!!! 

Steph I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## tyler0912

HEY MOM!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Mary Anne - Anthony has been very naughty and needs a good telling off and sending to bed early with no supper or desert


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> Wow, you guys have been busy!!! 10 pages since I was here yesterday!
> 
> So has Anthonyc been a good boy?
> 
> Hi Yvonne, tell us about the tortie you just picked up!! Please!
> 
> Hi Cheryl!!! Hi Tyler!!!
> 
> Steph I hope you feel better!!!





Helloooo! How's your day going?


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Mary Anne - Anthony has been very naughty and needs a good telling off and sending to bed early with no supper or desert


No surprise there!!! hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Yvonne G

The tortie I picked up at the start of this thread happened so long ago that I can't remember about it anymore. Was it the male desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii)? If so, he's gone to a new home. Was it the group of box turtles? They're in my quarantine pen and all of them were Westerns (Terrapene carolina luteola). Was it the male Texas (Gopherus berlandieri)? I'm going to keep him and adopt out my half-breeds in the spring. Its hell to get old and lose your memory.


----------



## Torty Mom

cherylim said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you guys have been busy!!! 10 pages since I was here yesterday!
> 
> So has Anthonyc been a good boy?
> 
> Hi Yvonne, tell us about the tortie you just picked up!! Please!
> 
> Hi Cheryl!!! Hi Tyler!!!
> 
> Steph I hope you feel better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooo! How's your day going?
Click to expand...



So far so good Cheryl, just working on another quilt. Not liking this fabric at all!! Bleh!! I think the lady that owns the shop wants me to use it, just to get rid of it! I hope it looks better when it's all done!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Mary anne have you ever done a horse Quilt?
As in a quilt with horses on? 
I love hand made things. I just can't make anything to save my life. No joke.


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> So far so good Cheryl, just working on another quilt. Not liking this fabric at all!! Bleh!! I think the lady that owns the shop wants me to use it, just to get rid of it! I hope it looks better when it's all done!



Oh dear! Just hide it under other fabrics


----------



## Yvonne G

stephiiberrybean said:


> Mary Anne - Anthony has been very naughty and needs a good telling off and sending to bed early with no supper or desert



Wait a minute. I thought Mary Anne was Tyler's mommy. Now she's also mothering Anthony? What a soap opera!


----------



## Torty Mom

emysemys said:


> The tortie I picked up at the start of this thread happened so long ago that I can't remember about it anymore. Was it the male desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii)? If so, he's gone to a new home. Was it the group of box turtles? They're in my quarantine pen and all of them were Westerns (Terrapene carolina luteola). Was it the male Texas (Gopherus berlandieri)? I'm going to keep him and adopt out my half-breeds in the spring. Its hell to get old and lose your memory.


Oh, I thought you were picking up another one today. If it was the one at the start of this thread, wasn't that Mister you picked up? Never mind it's talking about how long this 25 minute chat is lasting! LOL!! I should have read it better and not skimmed it! Sorry! 




stephiiberrybean said:


> Mary anne have you ever done a horse Quilt?
> As in a quilt with horses on?
> I love hand made things. I just can't make anything to save my life. No joke.


Nope not yet


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh dear.
I feel TFO is becoming like Eastenders.


----------



## Torty Mom

emysemys said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Anne - Anthony has been very naughty and needs a good telling off and sending to bed early with no supper or desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. I thought Mary Anne was Tyler's mommy. Now she's also mothering Anthony? What a soap opera!
Click to expand...

Blahahahahahahahaha Just adding to the smacking around Anthony got earlier!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

emysemys said:


> Wait a minute. I thought Mary Anne was Tyler's mommy. Now she's also mothering Anthony? What a soap opera!



Now AnthonyC and Tyler are brothers???


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh dear.
> I feel TFO is becoming like Eastenders.


What is Eastenders?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh good gracious me! 
This is becoming very twisted.

Mary Anne, who is the father?!

Eastenders is a soap opera here in the UK


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh good gracious me!
> This is becoming very twisted.
> 
> Mary Anne, who is the father?!
> 
> Eastenders is a soap opera here in the UK


Silly you forgot, the thong wearing mailman!!


----------



## tyler0912

yes me and anthony are brothers why do you think we pm eachother soo much?
My brother from another moma!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

But Anthony can't be his own dad!!!!!!!!
He also can't be Tylers Dad and Brother!



Torty Mom said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good gracious me!
> This is becoming very twisted.
> 
> Mary Anne, who is the father?!
> 
> Eastenders is a soap opera here in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> Silly you forgot, the thong wearing mailman!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

Let's see you do have a point there......hmmmm who could we blame this on........


----------



## AnthonyC

Ummm.... What in THE hell did I miss here??? :shy:


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I blame Anthony!!


----------



## Torty Mom

I'll never tell!!!


----------



## tyler0912

I BLAME ANTHONY!


----------



## Torty Mom

We can't blame AnthonyC, he can't be the father and the brother, wait yes he can, I'll be right back, I need to call Jerry Springer!!!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL! Has he not retired?...or died?


----------



## AnthonyC

I see now that I can NEVER sign out of the forum! I leave and I'm a father/brother!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

No call Jeremy Kyle!!!


----------



## tyler0912

YES GET JEZZA ON THE JOB!


----------



## Torty Mom

Awww, I just realized today is Lou's 1 year anniversary with us as his family!!!


----------



## Traveller

stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh dear.
> I feel TFO is becoming like Eastenders.



lol How bout Coronation Street


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Traveller said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
> I feel TFO is becoming like Eastenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol How bout Coronation Street
Click to expand...


Thats another one.
all of them, IMO, are rubbish!


----------



## AnthonyC

Yeah Lou! Happy 1st! Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Anthony is now the father of himself an Tyler, and he is a brother of Tyler's. One big happy family! I'm guessing Jacqui is their aunt?


----------



## AnthonyC

Wrong! Jacqui is the family pet!!! 




TurtleTortoise said:


> Anthony is now the father of himself an Tyler, and he is a brother of Tyler's. One big happy family! I'm guessing Jacqui is their aunt?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Wrong! Jacqui is the family pet!!!



How does it feel to be your own dad? 
And your pet sure is nice to not have bitten a chunk out of you yet!


----------



## AnthonyC

We keep her on a very short leash! I had to rub her nose in her poop this morning! BAD DOG!! BAD!!! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Jacqui is the family pet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be your own dad?
> And your pet sure is nice to not have bitten a chunk out of you yet!
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

Oh boy, John look what you started!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Wait, is there another John around here?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> Oh boy, John look what you started!



Is "TurtleTortoise" name John? If so coo,l I didn't know that.


----------



## Torty Mom

I hope so!! If not, I think I need to go do some dishes!!


----------



## AnthonyC

So later on, when football is over of course, I want to let everyone in on the little prank that Steph & Tyler decided to pull on good ole AnthonyC.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Yes, my name is John.


----------



## AnthonyC

I second that!... and make some nachos! Chop Chop! Get ye back to the kitchen womannnn! 



Torty Mom said:


> I hope so!! If not, I think I need to go do some dishes!!


----------



## Torty Mom

AnthonyC said:


> Wrong! Jacqui is the family pet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony is now the father of himself an Tyler, and he is a brother of Tyler's. One big happy family! I'm guessing Jacqui is their aunt?
Click to expand...


You are soooo busted when Jacqui finds out you called her a dog....... I may have to stick around and watch this.

***This just in folks AnthonyC just banned for calling Jacqui a dog***


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> So later on, when football is over of course, I want to let everyone in on the little prank that Steph & Tyler decided to pull on good ole AnthonyC.



Go ahead! I won't be on intel 9:30ish so I'll try and find it!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Just don't let slip about..... oh cr*p!!



AnthonyC said:


> So later on, when football is over of course, I want to let everyone in on the little prank that Steph & Tyler decided to pull on good ole AnthonyC.


----------



## Torty Mom

AnthonyC said:


> So later on, when football is over of course, I want to let everyone in on the little prank that Steph & Tyler decided to pull on good ole AnthonyC.


What Tyler is your father and your pregnant?


----------



## AnthonyC

Are you out of the kitchen again!? BANG *throws remote @ Mary Anne*



Torty Mom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> So later on, when football is over of course, I want to let everyone in on the little prank that Steph & Tyler decided to pull on good ole AnthonyC.
> 
> 
> 
> What Tyler is your father and your pregnant?
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

TurtleTortoise said:


> Yes, my name is John.



Phew, I was worried for a second!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I can't wait tell we all get in in the secret!


----------



## Torty Mom

Blahahahaha that's funny and sadly, I don't have a good enough come back!!! Whaaaaa



AnthonyC said:


> Are you out of the kitchen again!? BANG *throws remote @ Mary Anne*
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> So later on, when football is over of course, I want to let everyone in on the little prank that Steph & Tyler decided to pull on good ole AnthonyC.
> 
> 
> 
> What Tyler is your father and your pregnant?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Anthony is being far to sexist tonight! 

The secret is a good one, i'll let Anthony tell you though


----------



## Torty Mom

I think I may go back to the kitchen for some left over greenbean casserole and some YUMMY pot roast from last nights dinner!


----------



## AnthonyC

Did you not hear me say NACHOS!!!??? 



Torty Mom said:


> I think I may go back to the kitchen for some left over greenbean casserole and some YUMMY pot roast from last nights dinner!


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony tell them!
I go for a shower for 30mins and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## AnthonyC

Can't yet... FOOOOOTBALLLLLLL!



tyler0912 said:


> Anthony tell them!
> I go for a shower for 30mins and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## Torty Mom

AnthonyC said:


> Did you not hear me say NACHOS!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may go back to the kitchen for some left over greenbean casserole and some YUMMY pot roast from last nights dinner!
Click to expand...

I'll get right on that for you, anything else dear?


----------



## tyler0912

Now sir!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

How long are you gonna keep us waiting??? I got 10 min. Intel 9:30


----------



## AnthonyC

Awww... Dear? Now I feel bad!... actually I don't... a beer would be lovely! 



Torty Mom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not hear me say NACHOS!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may go back to the kitchen for some left over greenbean casserole and some YUMMY pot roast from last nights dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get right on that for you, anything else dear?
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

View attachment 13360


Here they are! Yummy!!


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> Here they are! Yummy!!



Wow...

Just wow...

*Homer Simpson drool*


----------



## tyler0912

News in,
Cheryl thinks im in a relationship with louis walsh!


----------



## Torty Mom

View attachment 13361
and the beer......


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> and the beer......



Less impressive.


----------



## AnthonyC

You're the best! You have now been granted access to the Hallowed Man Cave! ENTERRRRRRR! 




Torty Mom said:


> and the beer......


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Aww Mary Anne.
That was too kind of you. Id have thrown the beer at him!


----------



## Torty Mom

View attachment 13362

This is AnthonyC after the nachos and beer. 

Blahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa, I had a motive, I think i'd better go now........

Tyler don't drink beer, it's not good for you!!! 

Blahahahahahahaha can't breathe!!! Blahahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## stephiiberrybean

bahahahahaha!! Thats a lovely photo of you Anthony.


----------



## Torty Mom

View attachment 13363

Just kidding, I wuv you AnthonyC


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> The tortie I picked up at the start of this thread happened so long ago that I can't remember about it anymore. Was it the male desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii)? If so, he's gone to a new home. Was it the group of box turtles? They're in my quarantine pen and all of them were Westerns (Terrapene carolina luteola). Was it the male Texas (Gopherus berlandieri)? I'm going to keep him and adopt out my half-breeds in the spring. Its hell to get old and lose your memory.



So as half breeds, do they fall under the same legalities as the pure?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Darn it now I want Nacho's. Anthony, tell us. I am freezing from playing outside with the kids, I will never be warm again.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Jacqui is the family pet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony is now the father of himself an Tyler, and he is a brother of Tyler's. One big happy family! I'm guessing Jacqui is their aunt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are soooo busted when Jacqui finds out you called her a dog....... I may have to stick around and watch this.
> 
> ***This just in folks AnthonyC just banned for calling Jacqui a dog***
Click to expand...


That would so work for me!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Instead of "posting freak" what should I ask the mods to put under my name? Rob has 'Leopard Jedi' which totally outs him as a Star War's nerd. What should I have??


----------



## Torty Mom

No worries Jacqui, I took care of him for ya! *evil laugh*


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Are you out of the kitchen again!? BANG *throws remote @ Mary Anne*
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> So later on, when football is over of course, I want to let everyone in on the little prank that Steph & Tyler decided to pull on good ole AnthonyC.
> 
> 
> 
> What Tyler is your father and your pregnant?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Anthony do you really ever think your going to get married with THAT attitude??





Torty Mom said:


> I think I may go back to the kitchen for some left over greenbean casserole and some YUMMY pot roast from last nights dinner!



No green bean casserole here, but we have pot roast here, too.





Torty Mom said:


> No worries Jacqui, I took care of him for ya! *evil laugh*



Thank you!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Anthony, get married? hahahahaha!!!! Oh what a good joke.

Here Erin, you can borrow my heat pad i have on my shoulder. It's far too hot!!!! 
Also I love that! My registered religion is Jedi. My whole family are registered as Jedi's according to our census. 

I need to put something under my name too. hmm....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Anthony, get married? hahahahaha!!!! Oh what a good joke.
> 
> Here Erin, you can borrow my heat pad i have on my shoulder. It's far too hot!!!!
> Also I love that! My registered religion is Jedi. My whole family are registered as Jedi's according to our census.
> 
> I need to put something under my name too. hmm....



Do you have to have a registered religion? That is pretty funny! I am drinking hot cocoa and I am starting to thaw.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

On the census we do you have to put a religion down or Atheist.
So we put Jedi  as did 1000's of other people.


----------



## AnthonyC

Yeah Jacqui she showed me... showed me how she donned an apron and served me nachos & beer! I wanna be shown like that every Sunday!!! 



Torty Mom said:


> No worries Jacqui, I took care of him for ya! *evil laugh*


----------



## Torty Mom

You got served all righty keep reading......


----------



## AnthonyC

I will tell you all about what they did to me... BUT after the Giants & Jets games! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Darn it now I want Nacho's. Anthony, tell us. I am freezing from playing outside with the kids, I will never be warm again.





HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I LOVE IT! SOOOOO FREAKIN' FUNNY! 




Torty Mom said:


> You got served all righty keep reading......


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Yeah Jacqui she showed me... showed me how she donned an apron and served me nachos & beer! I wanna be shown like that every Sunday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Jacqui, I took care of him for ya! *evil laugh*
Click to expand...


Wit til those nachos start working their magic on Anthony....


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> Anthony, get married? hahahahaha!!!! Oh what a good joke.
> 
> Here Erin, you can borrow my heat pad i have on my shoulder. It's far too hot!!!!
> Also I love that! My registered religion is Jedi. My whole family are registered as Jedi's according to our census.
> 
> I need to put something under my name too. hmm....



Steph i believe that is personal.........you should not question that! 




I have 'Ridiculously loving redfoots' under my name! 


Anthonys sexist and proud!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Wait? You think Anthony will get married?
hmm... to who? Who'd put up with him 

HAhaha! Who put that under Anthonys name?!

I need something under my name.
Tyler think of something


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony put that under his name......well asked a mod...josh done mine


----------



## Torty Mom

Well, I actually think I got away with that!


----------



## AnthonyC

You can put fanny under your name! 
You mods wield wayyyy to much power! Hahaha!
BUTTT... THAT IS FREAKIN' HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!




stephiiberrybean said:


> Wait? You think Anthony will get married?
> hmm... to who? Who'd put up with him
> 
> HAhaha! Who put that under Anthonys name?!
> 
> I need something under my name.
> Tyler think of something


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony you have been told to stop with that word...
At least write,
AMERICAN-fanny!


----------



## Torty Mom

What's wrong with saying fanny?


----------



## AnthonyC

Mary Anne there is absolutely nothing wrong with fanny! It is a beautiful flower of a word! 



Torty Mom said:


> What's wrong with fanny?


----------



## Torty Mom

Hmmmm at the risk of being made fun of, I still don't get it...


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Hmmmm at the risk of being made fun of, I still don't get it...



Me either.


----------



## AnthonyC

PM Steph... she'll fill you in! 



Torty Mom said:


> Hmmmm at the risk of being made fun of, I still don't get it...


----------



## tyler0912

Fanny in britain meeens something absolutely different,
Thats why anthony keeps saying it!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Right people.
Fanny in the UK means ladies front bottom.
Hope that helps!
I'm outta here for saying that!


----------



## tyler0912

Ladies front bottom! XD XD 
what a way with words!


----------



## AnthonyC

Do you mean women's feet? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Right people.
> Fanny in the UK means ladies front bottom.
> Hope that helps!
> I'm outta here for saying that!


----------



## Torty Mom

What is a front bottom? A vagina?? You Europeans are weird!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yes a Vagina.

Anthony did you HAVE to take us all there?!


----------



## Torty Mom

Don't be such a sissy, throw it out there!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL MOM! XD


----------



## Torty Mom

Well you learn something new everyday!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'll throw something out there and it won't be words!
It'll be a sharp object in Anthony's direction!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Steph did have an interesting way to refer to it.


----------



## Torty Mom

Guess I won't be telling my kids to behave or I'll spank their little fanny!


----------



## AnthonyC

You mean fannys aren't feet? Wow did somebody lie to me!


----------



## Torty Mom

I was scared for a second, I don't have a front bottom!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:



> I'll throw something out there and it won't be words!
> It'll be a sharp object in Anthony's direction!!!



This I want to see. You know guys, this thread is really over filled with violence. We should may be try to stay away from such thoughts for a while?





Torty Mom said:


> Guess I won't be telling my kids to behave or I'll spank their little fanny!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui, your asking me to not be violent when Anthonys around?
well ok... but i can assure you you'll be calling me to come control him soon enough


----------



## Torty Mom

AnthonyC started it when he threw the remote at me, then I was really nice and got him some beer and nachos.


----------



## AnthonyC

Go ahead and say it Jacqui... unless they're thrown at me! Grrr! 




Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw something out there and it won't be words!
> It'll be a sharp object in Anthony's direction!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I want to see. You know guys, this thread is really over filled with violence. We should may be try to stay away from such thoughts for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I won't be telling my kids to behave or I'll spank their little fanny!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

Hey who changed AnthonyC's title again? That one does not work for me!


----------



## AnthonyC

You started it when you didn't bring me my nachos and beer fast enough!!! 



Torty Mom said:


> AnthonyC started it when he threw the remote at me, then I was really nice and got his some beer and nachos.





I REALLY LIKE THAT ONE!




Torty Mom said:


> Hey who changed AnthonyC's title again? That one does not work for me!


----------



## Torty Mom

Oh I see how it is, now I didn't bring it fast enough!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

AnthonyC is being nasty to me now  
He's 10 years older than me. He's suppose to know better!
I'm trying not to be violent. I swear.


----------



## Torty Mom

I was going to let this slide because I totally got away with it, but never mind that! It's on now mister I didn't bring your beer and nachos fast enough...

AnthonyC go read post 2167.


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> AnthonyC is being nasty to me now
> He's 10 years older than me. He's suppose to know better!
> I'm trying not to be violent. I swear.



I realize how difficult it can be, to be nice to your elders, but try. Someday you'll be his age too.


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony...one word...THUGS!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

yay!
Tyler to the rescue!


----------



## Jacqui

You mean the picture of Anthony?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=13362


----------



## Torty Mom

Yep, thanks Jacqui!


----------



## tyler0912

How old is anthony 46?
Honestly?
And steph i am here to help!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Poor Anthony has cirrhosis of the liver! Too much beer & football!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

hahahaha!!!!

Yep he's 46.
definitely not 31


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I forgot to check my calendar...

*IT'S PICK ON ANTHONY DAY!!!*


----------



## Torty Mom

Maybe he is expecting and that is the big secret......



emysemys said:


> I guess I forgot to check my calendar...
> 
> *IT'S PICK ON ANTHONY DAY!!!*


Yep Yvonne and we are having a really good time!


----------



## Jacqui

Not really, it's more just giving back to him what he so completely gives to us...


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> Not really, it's more just giving back to him what he so completely gives to us...



DITTO^^


----------



## Torty Mom

What is sad, he is to busy watching football and has missed half of it like the picture! LOL!!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Maybe he is expecting and that is the big secret.....



Could you imagine that, as paranoid as he is just about the dog having a puppy?





Torty Mom said:


> What is sad, he is to busy watching football and has missed half of it like the picture! LOL!!



Football or not, I think he normally manages to miss about half of things....


----------



## AnthonyC

I saw that... I like that guy. He seems like a cool guy to hang out with! 
46 pfffft! Haha! 



Torty Mom said:


> Oh I see how it is, now I didn't bring it fast enough!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL! Id love to see his face when his dog gives dirth on his pillow!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

The day Anthony has a partner who has a baby I wanna be a fly on the wall for his reaction! 

Yea. Even without football he'd miss it all! He's not very observant.


----------



## Torty Mom

tyler0912 said:


> LOL! Id love to see his face when his dog gives dirth on his pillow!


You are so right Tyler and from his doggies fanny!


----------



## AnthonyC

I see everything... one eye on the comp and one on the game!!!




stephiiberrybean said:


> The day Anthony has a partner who has a baby I wanna be a fly on the wall for his reaction!
> 
> Yea. Even without football he'd miss it all! He's not very observant.


----------



## Torty Mom

So AnthonyC is a sissy la la?

This just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## tyler0912

Torty Mom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Id love to see his face when his dog gives dirth on his pillow!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right Tyler and from his doggies fanny!
Click to expand...


MOM! STOP! I dont know what that is im 13!


----------



## Torty Mom

tyler0912 said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Id love to see his face when his dog gives dirth on his pillow!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right Tyler and from his doggies fanny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOM! STOP! I dont know what that is im 13!
Click to expand...

Your right Tyler I'm sorry. Your father needs to have a talk with you about the birds and bees! Or as Europeans say the front bottom and the back bottom!


----------



## AnthonyC

I thought they were called front and back "bums"?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Wait the birds and the bees was meant to cover the bottom too? 

Oh jeeze. theres a lot my parents didn't tell me!


----------



## tyler0912

Wait...i have never had 'the bird and the bees' talk and i dont plan to....  

This forum has take a turn for the worst!


----------



## Torty Mom

It's "The talk" what do you call it over there?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

the birds and the bee's or the "talk"
but my parents never covered the rear end in it!
Were they meant to?


----------



## tyler0912

My parents have never covered any of it! 
And may i say... 8 stars...Veteran member!


----------



## Torty Mom

No, we didn't. Just the fronts!  

So, now that that is over what shall we talk about now? 

We still don't know the secret. Why don't you guys spill it, because Anthonyc is too busy!


----------



## tyler0912

Im not one for telling secrets! 

Also guys i have had my FB hacked what to do?


----------



## AnthonyC

FOOOOOTBALLLLL! 

**Adults only Please**-- but a few more of these Jack & Diets and I'll tell you whatever you want! 



AnthonyC said:


> FOOOOOTBALLLLL!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Tyler changed your password and your passwords on everything else. ASAP.

Lets just say Anthony has gone quiet because i've given him a lot to think about


----------



## tyler0912

Over here we call that...
JD & COKE! 
Oppss...im not an adult! 

Well...... 
Dont' you just love the smell of fresh cold air..outside looking for weeds that are not there for tiago freezing your B***S off!  
Im gonna cut down on feed tiago weeds here as where rashioning wil he be okay with out weeds? there his favourite?


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Lets just say Anthony has gone quiet because i've given him a lot to think about



Like the birds and the bees grownup style?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say Anthony has gone quiet because i've given him a lot to think about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the birds and the bees grownup style?
Click to expand...


Yes... You could put it like that!


----------



## Torty Mom

Ut OH!!!


----------



## tyler0912

OH MY! 
You do make me giggle...



Just chopped up tiagos veg for tommorow to hide the fact i cant find any weeds and he will miss themm so i cut up..
Red pepper,
Cucumber,
Celery,
Gem lettuce,
Cabbage,
Cherry tomatoes,
Mixed lettuces,
And tommorow i will mix in some forest tortoise food/mush...he best eat it or where having words!


----------



## AnthonyC

HOLY HOLY HOLY CRAP ON A FREAKIN' POPSICLE STICK... WHAT ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT???


----------



## Torty Mom

You, who else.....


----------



## AnthonyC

...about Steph and the birds and the bees and front bums and God knows what else.


----------



## Torty Mom

......Jacqui is a pet, your the brother and father of Tyler, pregnancy yours, hmmmm that's all I can think of for now...


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony your ma brother and father?!
Wwwhhhyyy?!?!?! ;')


----------



## AnthonyC

What was THIS all about??--"Yes... You could put it like that!"---BEANSSSSSS!!!! :shy:


----------



## tyler0912

What has beans started?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Nothing  

I'm being perfectly innocent and well behaved!
Like a cute little russian tortoise... I'm going to go hibernate now!


----------



## tyler0912

Sleep tight steph!


----------



## Torty Mom

What is the time difference from you guys to the west coast, are you more than 9 hours?


----------



## tyler0912

Me???


----------



## Torty Mom

Sure Tyler, what time is it there?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

It's 00.08am


----------



## Torty Mom

so 8 mintues past midnight?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

yep


----------



## Torty Mom

So you guys are 8 hours ahead of us. My auntie lives in Holland and they are 9 hours ahead.


----------



## tyler0912

00.10am
Here, school tommorow im tired but i cant sleep! 

4.12pm wer you are mom?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

7:16 pm where I am.


----------



## Torty Mom

Yep, 4:17 I am on the west coast. Not really coast, I am 2 + hours from the ocean.

How can you stay up that late? Man I need my sleep or I am a cranky momma bear the next day!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I don't sleep much at all, ever.
I also don't each much, ever.

Yea my lifestyle is so not good for me but I struggle to sleep at night and struggle to stay asleep when I do go to sleep.
Eating I just can't during the day. I eat the odd thing. Like a packet of crisps/chips. I don't eat normally till about 6 at night when I have a meal.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Holy cow I missed a lot. Those past 10pages got confusing. So what did I miss?

So far all I know is Anthony is a father to himself and a brother and father to Tyler, and Jacqui is there pet who was naughty and anthony punished by rubbing her face in poop.


----------



## AnthonyC

It's time for more football where I am! Football o'clock!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

What was the big secret?

I'm behind by about 10 pages.


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> I don't sleep much at all, ever.
> I also don't each much, ever.
> 
> Yea my lifestyle is so not good for me but I struggle to sleep at night and struggle to stay asleep when I do go to sleep.
> Eating I just can't during the day. I eat the odd thing. Like a packet of crisps/chips. I don't eat normally till about 6 at night when I have a meal.


Do you take anything to help you fall asleep? There are natural things out there like melatonin, it's not habit forming. 

And no I am not sharing my red pills, I mean red skittles!! Get your own!!




TurtleTortoise said:


> Holy cow I missed a lot. Those past 10pages got confusing. So what did I miss?
> 
> So far all I know is Anthony is a father to himself and a brother and father to Tyler, and Jacqui is there pet who was naughty and anthony punished by rubbing her face in poop.


You missed alot, I found a picture of AnthonyC drinking beer, I made him some nachos, he threw the remote at me, many of us learned what a front bottom and fanny was, and Anthony IS still watching football. I think that may be it...... at least worth mentioning!!! 




TurtleTortoise said:


> What was the big secret?
> 
> I'm behind by about 10 pages.




We don't know what the big secret is yet. Maybe AnthonyC is expecting...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Torty Mom said:


> Do you take anything to help you fall asleep? There are natural things out there like melatonin, it's not habit forming.
> 
> And no I am not sharing my red pills, I mean red skittles!! Get your own!!
> 
> 
> 
> You missed alot, I found a picture of AnthonyC drinking beer, I made him some nachos, he threw the remote at me, many of us learned what a front bottom and fanny was, and Anthony IS still watching football. I think that may be it...... at least worth mentioning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know what the big secret is yet. Maybe AnthonyC is expecting...






Now he's expecting... Anthony is that the big secret because that's more like scary.  now stop watching football!!!!


----------



## Torty Mom

View attachment 13367

Here is the picture, I'll let you decide! Maybe it's just a beer baby? And yes, it is scary! Very scary!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

That is scary!!! No more beer for Anthony! I'd say it's half and half.


----------



## lynnedit

Thanks for the update, folks, I was hopelessly behind...
Nice beer belly, always helpful when you have a built in shelf, Anthony! Or should we call you ToNYYYYYY?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Mary Anne - Melatonin doesn't work for me.
Most things don't work! I've tried everything!


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm not particularly fond of sleep either. Never have been. 4-6hrs/night is perfect for me. God I hate the New England Patriots.... just a little btw!




stephiiberrybean said:


> Mary Anne - Melatonin doesn't work for me.
> Most things don't work! I've tried everything!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

So wrapped up in your football! 
*shakes head* Men now a days!


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Mary Anne - Melatonin doesn't work for me.
> Most things don't work! I've tried everything!



I'm sorry Steph that sucks!! I sometimes take a sleep aid, hush AnthonyC, especially if I have alot going on. I wake up the next day nice and relaxed and then my hubby will say "That cat of yours kept me up all night" and then I think to myself, wow those things work great because I didn't hear a thing! 



lynnedit said:


> Thanks for the update, folks, I was hopelessly behind...
> Nice beer belly, always helpful when you have a built in shelf, Anthony! Or should we call you ToNYYYYYY?



That update saved you from reading 15 pages Lynne!!! LOL!!! 

We still don't know what the big secret is???


----------



## AnthonyC

"I sometimes take a sleep aid"--8 shots of tequila rose does NOT count!

"We still don't know what the big secret is???"--Football is still on!


----------



## Torty Mom

How is that a secret, half of America is watching.......


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> "I sometimes take a sleep aid"--8 shots of tequila rose does NOT count!
> 
> "We still don't know what the big secret is???"--Football is still on!





When is football not on???


----------



## Torty Mom

TurtleTortoise said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I sometimes take a sleep aid"--8 shots of tequila rose does NOT count!
> 
> "We still don't know what the big secret is???"--Football is still on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is football not on???
Click to expand...



Maybe in March?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Torty Mom said:


> Maybe in March?



Maybe


----------



## AnthonyC

Mary Anne... the secret is not football...haha! It cannot be revealed whilst football is on! hahahaha! 



Torty Mom said:


> How is that a secret, half of America is watching.......


----------



## Torty Mom

Whatever, I'm not making you nachos ever again!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Is the secret that picture really is you? 
Yaaaaaaawn I'm tired.


----------



## AnthonyC

They were some very nice nachos, thank you! The secret is probably not as exciting as you may thing... then againit is pretty en fuego!



Torty Mom said:


> Whatever, I'm not making you nachos ever again!


----------



## lynnedit

OMG, not a 'man secret'!!!!!! Yikes.
Um, yes, Foot ball is still on, in our house at least 12 hours so far. Yawn...


----------



## Torty Mom

lynnedit said:


> OMG, not a 'man secret'!!!!!! Yikes.
> Um, yes, Foot ball is still on, in our house at least 12 hours so far. Yawn...


I agree Lynne, that's why I quilt! Bleh football and nascar! 


Doesn't "en fuego" mean on fire?


----------



## AnthonyC

Yes, it does... and forget it. I'll just just PM it to you at 1/2 time!




Torty Mom said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, not a 'man secret'!!!!!! Yikes.
> Um, yes, Foot ball is still on, in our house at least 12 hours so far. Yawn...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Lynne, that's why I quilt! Bleh football and nascar!
> 
> 
> Doesn't "en fuego" mean on fire?
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Yes, it does... and forget it. I'll just just PM it to you at 1/2 time!



Does this mean your not telling everyone? All that waiting and excitement for some thing that's "on fire"...........


----------



## AnthonyC

It burned up and burned out! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does... and forget it. I'll just just PM it to you at 1/2 time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean your not telling everyone? All that waiting and excitement for some thing that's "on fire"...........
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> It burned up and burned out!



Well the excitement of waiting for it was exciting. I'm off to bed, see y'all in the morning... Probably to wake up to 15 more pages of crazy English people who are asleep right now.


----------



## Torty Mom

TurtleTortoise said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It burned up and burned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the excitement of waiting for it was exciting. I'm off to bed, see y'all in the morning... Probably to wake up to 15 more pages of crazy English people who are asleep right now.
Click to expand...

Amen John!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

No PM for you! 



Torty Mom said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It burned up and burned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the excitement of waiting for it was exciting. I'm off to bed, see y'all in the morning... Probably to wake up to 15 more pages of crazy English people who are asleep right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen John!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

Seriously....we have been waiting all day! Fine!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, I don't have a clue as to what is happening in this chat. There's no conversation going on and it took me 15 pages to get to that realization. Guess I'll read todays threads and see if I can offer anyone advice...


----------



## cherylim

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I don't have a clue as to what is happening in this chat. There's no conversation going on and it took me 15 pages to get to that realization. Guess I'll read todays threads and see if I can offer anyone advice...



I thought exactly the same watching it happen last night.

Morning, all. 

Today is a mind-numbing day in the office, to be followed by a few hours of work at home. I expect to be done with work by 9pm.


----------



## tyler0912

Morning all,
I also have awful sleeping patterns,
And my built in alarm gets me up at 4.00am everyday and i struggle to get back asleep!
I am not at school today ,
I have been up all night!
You tfo'ers will be seeing alot of me today!


----------



## dmmj

My middle name is "en fuego"


----------



## tyler0912

Wth danny?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Soooo.... What's the secret?! 

Morning everyone. I went to be at 2 and got up just now so that's quite good for me! that's 8 hours sleep.
Well except the couple of hours this morning when I was poorly! So probably more like 6 hours!


----------



## tyler0912

Morning steph...and its the secret you and me know about! 
Any plans for today steph?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Ahh, ok. That secret! 

Nah. I guess I should be studying! 
Going to the horses at 2:30 though.
You?


----------



## tyler0912

Nope ,
Im off school ill XD
THANKS STEPH IM IN LOVE WITH
'A THOUSAND YEARS' CHRISTING PERRI!
CANT GET IT OUTTA MA HEAD!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

aww. Hope you feel better soon.
Aha. It's on the new Breaking Dawn sound track and it's the only good song on there! 

See how we easy it is to be nice and have a civil conversations when Anthony isn't around


----------



## pdrobber

good morning. another week begins...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Good Morning Peter  
Got anything planned today?


----------



## Traveller

Good Morning everyone.
You guys still at it?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Morning,

Things have quietened down now Sue! 
Well until motley crew wake up!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning


----------



## AnthonyC

Gooood Morningggg TFOOOO!  Today is the big day! My kiddies have their test on The Hobbit! I'm sure they'll do fine. I'll keep everyone posted... Have a great day!


----------



## Traveller

lol Well that's ok, always need characters to spice things up.
It's 6:41 AM here a tad early to be silly, only on my second cup of coffee.
Have to do some shopping today and drop the young lads car off at
the garage, hoping there's not too much wrong with it.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

2nd cup of coffee at 6:40?!?!?! :O
Thats crazy. 

Morning TurtleTortoise and Anthony.
Hope the kids do well on their tests


----------



## tyler0912

Goodluck anthonys students!
Yes steph we can be civil when anthony aint around!
And its a great song,
Goodmorning all,
On my 3rd bottle of water i started drinking my first one at 10am it is now 11.51am and they are 2L bottles!
Im thirsty!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I was just eating my toastie for lunch and I accidently bit my finger.
ouch!


----------



## Traveller

Ouch you must be really hungry lol.

Three bottles of water, wow, you'll need a life jacket shortly.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

It's ok. I've sent him an inflatable raft. He should be ok! hehe.

Not really "/ The only reason i'm actually eating anything is because mum came home.
She seems to think I am depressed. In actual fact I'm not at all, which is weird considering everything thats happening atm! 
So she's taken matters into her own hands and is now trying to make me eat and leave the house!
I'm quite happy sat here till I go do my horses! It's not like I'm not doing anything this week, its just not as busy as previous weeks! 
Am quite enjoying having the couple of days to please myself and just chill!


----------



## Traveller

Well, the sun has finally made an appearance, so time to get out to the barn, the natives will be getting restless!
Have a great day everyone
Cheers


----------



## AnthonyC

Ty, you two can be civil when I AM around too ya know! 



tyler0912 said:


> Goodluck anthonys students!
> Yes steph we can be civil when anthony aint around!
> And its a great song,
> Goodmorning all,
> On my 3rd bottle of water i started drinking my first one at 10am it is now 11.51am and they are 2L bottles!
> Im thirsty!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

ppffftttt... With you around, no-one can be civil!


----------



## AnthonyC

The 1st group is taking their test! They look SO serious! Sometimes I feel kinda guilty b/c I know that they're stressed. Well at least they're 1/2 done already... They took the essay question home on Thursday. 
OOPS!... Tapping the keys too loudly... SORRY SORRY SORRY!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Naughty Mr.C!
I give you a big fat F!!!


----------



## cherylim

Lunch time! That puts me about a third of the way through my working day.


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> ppffftttt... With you around, no-one can be civil!



DITTOOO^^^^^^

Just found out i have to have an injection soon! :O


----------



## Torty Mom

Good morning peeps!! Having some coffee and getting ready start the day!! I hope you all have a great day and I'll see ya later on when I get home!!!  Be good, you too AnthonyC, you need a nickname, I'm tired of typing your whole name.....


----------



## AnthonyC

You may call me "sir" or perhaps "master". Either one will do! 



Torty Mom said:


> Good morning peeps!! Having some coffee and getting ready start the day!! I hope you all have a great day and I'll see ya later on when I get home!!!  Be good, you too AnthonyC, you need a nickname, I'm tired of typing your whole name.....


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Call him mr.C!


----------



## AnthonyC

Zip your gob! 


stephiiberrybean said:


> Call him mr.C!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Bite me!



AnthonyC said:


> Zip your gob!


----------



## tyler0912

Smokey in here tonight! 
BITING IS NOT APPROPRIATE! 

I just went to a trip to a field 5-6 streets away from mine for tiagos weeds for tommorow as my usual suppley are dead.
I set of first...there was some youths smoking weed (pot) so i left..
I went back 5mins later they was gone but there was an old woman..
so i went back and got the weeds here is what i got...i never saw these weeds before...

Sow thistle
Plantain 
Boradleaf plantain
grass
dandelions
stickybud
stinging nettle
wild strawberry leaves
bindweed

I got dirty looks for picking them!  
I have no cleanes them they are in the refridgerator until tommorow morning!


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey you wouldn't hear Pippa Middleton talking like that would you?? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Bite me!
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zip your gob!
Click to expand...




Nice, Ty! Sounds like you hit the jack pot!!! 



tyler0912 said:


> Smokey in here tonight!
> BITING IS NOT APPROPRIATE!
> 
> I just went to a trip to a field 5-6 streets away from mine for tiagos weeds for tommorow as my usual suppley are dead.
> I set of first...there was some youths smoking weed (pot) so i left..
> I went back 5mins later they was gone but there was an old woman..
> so i went back and got the weeds here is what i got...i never saw these weeds before...
> 
> Sow thistle
> Plantain
> Boradleaf plantain
> grass
> dandelions
> stickybud
> stinging nettle
> wild strawberry leaves
> bindweed
> 
> I got dirty looks for picking them!
> I have no cleanes them they are in the refridgerator until tommorow morning!


----------



## tyler0912

I DID! 

What is your obsession with pippa?
she is beuatiful and has a big bum...so what?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I repeat..
BITE ME!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> You may call me "sir" or perhaps "master". Either one will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning peeps!! Having some coffee and getting ready start the day!! I hope you all have a great day and I'll see ya later on when I get home!!!  Be good, you too AnthonyC, you need a nickname, I'm tired of typing your whole name.....
Click to expand...


Since he bugs us so much, I think Ant will work well!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui you are on the ball tonight.
That is genus!

Also means we can squish him when he's bad!


----------



## AnthonyC

Sir, I believe you have answered your own question! 



tyler0912 said:


> I DID!
> 
> What is your obsession with pippa?
> she is beuatiful and has a big bum...so what?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

You make me sick!



AnthonyC said:


> Sir, I believe you have answered your own question!
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DID!
> 
> What is your obsession with pippa?
> she is beuatiful and has a big bum...so what?
Click to expand...


I also seem to have lost to ability to give Anthony anything more than about 4 words!!


----------



## tyler0912

Shush Ant!! 
She thinks she's posh ... ugh.... I hate her...
now louis walsh...is a different matter!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Tyler.... NO...Seriously?

Why not go for Johnny Depp, Tommy Lee or Nikki Sixx..... yes please!


----------



## tyler0912

According to Cheryl im in love with louis....

Really it is....Mark wright.....Johhny Depp.....Tom cruise.......Lady gaga........Christina Perri.......Kelly Rowland.....Prince Harry.....Ed sheeran ......
   You know it steph!


----------



## AnthonyC

...or Rachel Weisz--Mmmmmmm!


----------



## tyler0912

I dont know who she is...but im in love with lady gaga even if she has a male reprodutive organ.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Tyler!!! Language!!!!

I think you mean even if she has a disco stick


----------



## tyler0912

disco Stick! XD


----------



## cherylim

Woo! Hello all!

I've finished work an hour earlier than expected!


----------



## tyler0912

WOOOW CHERYL!  

Hey guys look at my signature what steph made for me...how nice...and then she called me a little 'S**T'


----------



## dmmj

I am pretty sure biting violates the rules of the forum.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

All lies.. I swear! 
I would never do such a thing!

If anyone wants a signature making just shout


----------



## tyler0912

lies? would you like me to copy 'n' paste our conversation?!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

no.. it's ok!!

I'm bored and Photoshop is entertaining me!


----------



## tyler0912

Thats what i thought...
Great picture!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I WANT A COCKATOO!!


----------



## tyler0912

Why????


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> My middle name is "en fuego"



Captain Awesome is ....






ON FIRE!!!​


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Shouldn't someone do something about that?!


----------



## AnthonyC

I know what I'm doing.... grabbing some marshmallows!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Smores anyone?!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I like s'mores. Especially when you roast them on captian awsome

If someone who doesn't know a thing about you peoples read this, I wonder what they would think.


----------



## Yvonne G

TurtleTortoise said:


> If someone who doesn't know a thing about you peoples read this, I wonder what they would think.



I think the sheer volume of the thread is a bit intimidating to most but the hardened few!


----------



## AnthonyC

This thread has been amazing... at least for me. I've really gotten to know so many people on a "personal" level.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> This thread has been amazing... at least for me. I've really gotten to know so many people on a "personal" level.



It is amazing! And it's a great place to be to have a good laugh.


----------



## Yvonne G

I totally agree. I've learned what a great sense of humor some of you have, something that never seems to come out during regular threads.

I used to belong to a bird listserv and we had the chat feature. I have to admit, "chat" was never as fun and entertaining as this pretend chat thread has been. I like this so much better.

When I click onto the thread, I click on the "last post" feature on the right side of the screen. Sometimes I have to back up a page or two to get to the posts I haven't read yet. This is quite an active thread. And I'm impressed by who all is participating!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yes. This is very entertaining.
It's certainly helped a lot of us make friends and get to know each other better.
I think it helps a lot of new members to see how easy going we are. If they dare read this thread that is!
I know if i joined a forum and there was a thread like this it would put me at ease right away to see mods and members bantering and chatting together


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Spaghetti for dinner. Ive got the dentist coming up-I don't know how there's any room left for cavities because I've had so many!


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you set off the scanner at the Airport?

I just eat one meal a day and I had chicken alfredo for lunch. It sounds high falootin, but its really quite easy. Buy a jar of alfredo sauce in the spaghetti sauce section of the store, fry up some pieces of chicken breast, drain and add the jar of sauce. After it has simmered enough to be sure the chicken is cooked through, pour over noodles. M-m-m!


----------



## AnthonyC

WHAT! There's bantering going on!? Okay who is doing the bantering... you sickos! Get a room already!!! Geez... 
Ummm... What's bantering?? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Yes. This is very entertaining.
> It's certainly helped a lot of us make friends and get to know each other better.
> I think it helps a lot of new members to see how easy going we are. If they dare read this thread that is!
> I know if i joined a forum and there was a thread like this it would put me at ease right away to see mods and members bantering and chatting together


----------



## stephiiberrybean

To banter is to have a laugh with each other!

You moose!


----------



## AnthonyC

Steph, what is a slap & tickle? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> To banter is to have a laugh with each other!
> 
> You moose!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

huh?
What is a slap and tickle?


----------



## tyler0912

School tommorow!
And i cant stop coughing my guts up!


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh no! Feel better, Ty. I've had a cold for over a week! Rest that voice!! 



tyler0912 said:


> School tommorow!
> And i cant stop coughing my guts up!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

WHAT IS A SLAP AND TICKLE?!

feel better soon Ty!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I am very sad right now.
I have to give up my only two box turtles. after that the only shelled friend I will have is Hermann my Greek tortoise. Long story short, they got sick, some things happened, and I was unable to help (for various reasons) and now they have to be given up. I have only had them for 4 short years and they have been great but I feel it's the best thing for them. I am very disappointed and I feel truly horrible about it. I feel like I didn't do a good job and that I am betraying them. I loved them so much!
And right now I can't replace them.


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh man that sucks! Really sorry to hear about that. 



TurtleTortoise said:


> I am very sad right now.
> I have to give up my only two box turtles. after that the only shelled friend I will have is Hermann my Greek tortoise. Long story short, they got sick, some things happened, and I was unable to help (for various reasons) and now they have to be given up. I have only had them for 4 short years and they have been great but I feel it's the best thing for them. I am very disappointed and I feel truly horrible about it. I feel like I didn't do a good job and that I am betraying them. I loved them so much!
> And right now I can't replace them.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Oh man that sucks! Really sorry to hear about that.



Thanks. It does suck.


----------



## lynnedit

That is really rough. Have you been able to re home them?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

lynnedit said:


> That is really rough. Have you been able to re home them?



Yeah I'm working on it. I think I found a good home.


----------



## lynnedit

Well, SOOOO hard to give them up, but if you don't have to worry about them too...


----------



## Torty Mom

Hello tortie peeps!!! How is everyone tonight? I have some Girls Scouts just come to the door doing a scavenger hunt for canned goods for the homeless shelter! How cool is that!


----------



## lynnedit

That is very cool! Looking out at a rainy night...hot tub soon...


----------



## Torty Mom

Looks like it's just you and I here Lynne! 

Ok, so Lynne's gone, it's just me......poor Mary Anne all alone in chat...... awwwwww hello... hello... anyone here hello? 

It's a one woman party! So Mary Anne how are you? I'm good! How are you Mary Anne. I have cramps, but other than that I am ok. Mary Anne did you bring chips? I need some salty junk food. Yes, Mary Anne I bought 2 kinds. Yay, Mary Anne good job!! What no chocolate? Sorry Mary Anne no chocolate, it just makes your butt bigger. 

This really isn't working for me! 

Never mind Dancing with the stars is on...... I am outta here too!


----------



## cherylim

Morning all, and a special hello to Mary Anne so she's not talking to herself any more.

I'm in a good mood - I've just paid off one of my debts. Just the bigger one to go, now!


----------



## tyler0912

Great cheryl!
One less thing to worry about!

Morning all

Great cheryl!
One less thing to worry about!

Morning all,
Im on my way to school, freezing, but i finish at 2pm on Tuesdays!
All is good!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! I love Tuesdays and Wednesdays, my days to do absolutely nothing!


----------



## dmmj

I love tuesdays I go to my favorite fast food yoshinoya get my chicken salads (2) and see the cutest girl who works there.


----------



## AnthonyC

HAHAHAH! THANK YOU, THAT MADE MY MORNING... HILARIOUS!!! 



Torty Mom said:


> Looks like it's just you and I here Lynne!
> 
> Ok, so Lynne's gone, it's just me......poor Mary Anne all alone in chat...... awwwwww hello... hello... anyone here hello?
> 
> It's a one woman party! So Mary Anne how are you? I'm good! How are you Mary Anne. I have cramps, but other than that I am ok. Mary Anne did you bring chips? I need some salty junk food. Yes, Mary Anne I bought 2 kinds. Yay, Mary Anne good job!! What no chocolate? Sorry Mary Anne no chocolate, it just makes your butt bigger.
> 
> This really isn't working for me!
> 
> Never mind Dancing with the stars is on...... I am outta here too!







Nice, David! Yes, there is something about a pretty girl that can make any old lousy day of the week that much more tolerable! 



dmmj said:


> I love tuesdays I go to my favorite fast food yoshinoya get my chicken salads (2) and see the cutest girl who works there.


----------



## Traveller

Good Morning all.
You guys all talking about food is making me hungry.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Good morning everyone 
I think i laid in... It's 11:30! Oops. 
That is not like me.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning!


----------



## Traveller

Wow 11;30 am wish I could sleep in, I'm up at 5 most mornings arg.


----------



## AnthonyC

You slept til 11:30!? 
What the heck do you do all night??... oh don't I want to know??
Perhaps you are a crime fighter! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Good morning everyone
> I think i laid in... It's 11:30! Oops.
> That is not like me.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I've told you! I am batman! 

It's so strange to wake up at this time! 
It's nearly half way through the day!!


----------



## tyler0912

Lucky you had a liein!
Im at school, maths next.
I finish at 2pm on tuesdays!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

2pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You young people have it so easy!
I use to finish at 3:30/4 everyday.
If we had a kind tutor we could leave at 3 some fridays.


----------



## AnthonyC

I have the results of the 7th grade advanced placement Hobbit test. I have 27 students in that particular class. Here's the breakdown:
********************************************
5-105's (100+5pt bonus question)
6-100's
4-97's
1-95
5-93's
3-91's
2-90's
1-88

Not too shabby! I really have wonderful students!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Some good results there - even if I don't understand your whole grading system in the US! :

Well done to the kids


----------



## AnthonyC

If I threw a few F's in there it would probably look more familiar to you Beans! HAHAHAHA! Jusssst kidddinnnnggg!!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Some good results there - even if I don't understand your whole grading system in the US! :
> 
> Well done to the kids


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Actually I got distinctions on my college course so there!!!! 
And an A in art once!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> I have the results of the 7th grade advanced placement Hobbit test. I have 27 students in that particular class. Here's the breakdown:
> ********************************************
> 5-105's (100+5pt bonus question)
> 6-100's
> 4-97's
> 1-95
> 5-93's
> 3-91's
> 2-90's
> 1-88
> 
> Not too shabby! I really have wonderful students!!!


Great grades! 27 students per class that is crazy! There is less than 20 in each class for my 7th grader. Is this a normal class size?


----------



## AnthonyC

My classes are unusually packed! Here is the attendance list:
7th Grade Advanced Placement--27
8th Grade Traditional--28
8th Grade Traditional II--29
7th Grade Traditional--26



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the results of the 7th grade advanced placement Hobbit test. I have 27 students in that particular class. Here's the breakdown:
> ********************************************
> 5-105's (100+5pt bonus question)
> 6-100's
> 4-97's
> 1-95
> 5-93's
> 3-91's
> 2-90's
> 1-88
> 
> Not too shabby! I really have wonderful students!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great grades! 27 students per class that is crazy! There is less than 20 in each class for my 7th grader. Is this a normal class size?
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, that must make your job tough!


----------



## tyler0912

Lol steph we finish at 3.05 except tuesdays!
Just got off the school bus, now on the way to the shop to buy a sandwich as i dont like eating at school,
I did not eat breakfast either as i was scared off being sick!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Anyone fancy coming to do some yard chores? Ive just finished one stable and my neck, back and shoulders are killing me! I have an hour to finish the other stable, poo pick the fields. Bring in 3 horses. Make up feeds for tonight and tomorrow morning. Hay 2 horses, do waters for both stables. Groom and change my twos rugs!! 
Any takers?


----------



## lynnedit

Tony (your new shorter name): great scores! You must be a good teacher. Wow.
Tyler: I hope your stomach feels ok and you were able to eat the sandwich!
Steph nice to see you are catching up on your sleep...
Cheryl: how satisfying!
MaryAnne sorry, that was my last post before I hit the pillow....zzzzz
David YUM chinese chicken salads

Steph: no, sorry will be doing chores here, but I admire the fact that you can get all of that done!


----------



## AnthonyC

Nah. I think I'll just sit here in my warm classroom, doing prep work (aka browsing TFO), and looking over tests. 
I do feel bad for you though... although you can't see it, I'm actually playing the world's smallest violin for you. 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Anyone fancy coming to do some yard chores? Ive just finished one stable and my neck, back and shoulders are killing me! I have an hour to finish the other stable, poo pick the fields. Bring in 3 horses. Make up feeds for tonight and tomorrow morning. Hay 2 horses, do waters for both stables. Groom and change my twos rugs!!
> Any takers?





Thank you, Lynne. They took the test, I just sit here and reap the rewards! 



lynnedit said:


> Tony (your new shorter name): great scores! You must be a good teacher. Wow.
> Tyler: I hope your stomach feels ok and you were able to eat the sandwich!
> Steph nice to see you are catching up on your sleep...
> Cheryl: how satisfying!
> MaryAnne sorry, that was my last post before I hit the pillow....zzzzz
> David YUM chinese chicken salads
> 
> Steph: no, sorry will be doing chores here, but I admire the fact that you can get all of that done!


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony...Sarcsasm is not the answer...
i did not buy the sandwich i bought 3 drinks!  
Steph i would not mind coming there and helping,
as my home is getting decorated by 2 men (  ) and i really hate the smell of paint! 
New sofa tommorow!


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOD NEWS!!! Pippa Middleton is now unattached & single! Woo-Hoo! I'll see everyone in a week or so... I'm off to Jolly ole England!


----------



## lynnedit

Tyler, you are sure doing a lot of winking these days!




AnthonyC said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! Pippa Middleton is now unattached & single! Woo-Hoo! I'll see everyone in a week or so... I'm off to Jolly ole England!



Delusions of grandeur? Give the poor girl a minute to recover...


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! Pippa Middleton is now unattached & single! Woo-Hoo! I'll see everyone in a week or so... I'm off to Jolly ole England!



Ohh wait she read what you wrote, and is begging her boyfried to take her back!  

And what do you meen by that lynnedit?


----------



## AnthonyC

Ah, very nice my friend! 
Is Steph feeding you information again?? 




tyler0912 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!! Pippa Middleton is now unattached & single! Woo-Hoo! I'll see everyone in a week or so... I'm off to Jolly ole England!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh wait she read what you wrote, and is begging her boyfried to take her back!
> 
> And what do you meen by that lynnedit?
Click to expand...


----------



## tyler0912

Hhaahaa noo...pippa told me herself!  Kate is better looking?


----------



## AnthonyC

**BEEP BEEP SHREK ALERT**
Today is the day I'm being observed, for one class, by the principal! Wish me luck... or better yet wish him luck!


----------



## tyler0912

Good-luck mr principal!   
Shreak alert....Kate?.... :O

:O Just got a A in singing, at school!  
I sang 'who you are' Jessie J theyleveled me on a performance opening our school xfactor!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> **BEEP BEEP SHREK ALERT**
> Today is the day I'm being observed, for one class, by the principal! Wish me luck... or better yet wish him luck!



Think you can pretend to be a teacher for that long? 





TurtleTortoise said:


> Spaghetti for dinner. Ive got the dentist coming up-I don't know how there's any room left for cavities because I've had so many!



You start getting cavities where the old ones were...





TurtleTortoise said:


> I am very sad right now.
> I have to give up my only two box turtles. after that the only shelled friend I will have is Hermann my Greek tortoise. Long story short, they got sick, some things happened, and I was unable to help (for various reasons) and now they have to be given up. I have only had them for 4 short years and they have been great but I feel it's the best thing for them. I am very disappointed and I feel truly horrible about it. I feel like I didn't do a good job and that I am betraying them. I loved them so much!
> And right now I can't replace them.



*hugs* Sorry. Hard to see it now, but I think when life forces us to give up one thing, in the future it opens another door for us.


----------



## Torty Mom

Thanks all for ditching me last night...nice. I had to have my own pity party. Sheesh...


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Hello tortie peeps!!! How is everyone tonight? I have some Girls Scouts just come to the door doing a scavenger hunt for canned goods for the homeless shelter! How cool is that!



Are scavengers a bit problem in your area?  





cherylim said:


> I'm in a good mood - I've just paid off one of my debts. Just the bigger one to go, now!



That is great news!!!





dmmj said:


> I love tuesdays I go to my favorite fast food yoshinoya get my chicken salads (2) and see the cutest girl who works there.



Cute as in you would love to ask her out?


----------



## Torty Mom

Yes, when 100 + Girl Scouts descend on a neighborhood. Can you say pantry purge!


----------



## Jacqui

Traveller said:


> Good Morning all.
> You guys all talking about food is making me hungry.



This is certainly NOT the thread to read, if your on a diet.


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui, I wonder if this is the same girl from a few months ago? He asked us about dating advice! 



Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello tortie peeps!!! How is everyone tonight? I have some Girls Scouts just come to the door doing a scavenger hunt for canned goods for the homeless shelter! How cool is that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are scavengers a bit problem in your area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a good mood - I've just paid off one of my debts. Just the bigger one to go, now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is great news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love tuesdays I go to my favorite fast food yoshinoya get my chicken salads (2) and see the cutest girl who works there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute as in you would love to ask her out?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Thanks all for ditching me last night...nice. I had to have my own pity party. Sheesh...



Sorry, but I went with Jeff to get his new load, as it went back by here on his way to deliver it at the yard. Trying to stay online in Nebraska is rather difficult, as it keeps cutting off and on.





Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui, I wonder if this is the same girl from a few months ago? He asked us about dating advice!



I sorta wondered the same thing about the "cute girl". Sounds like he is still admiring from afar however.





stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui you are on the ball tonight.
> That is genus!
> 
> Also means we can squish him when he's bad!



Ever the blood thirsty one aren't you?  





Torty Mom said:


> Yes, when 100 + Girl Scouts descend on a neighborhood. Can you say pantry purge!



So what did you donate?


----------



## AnthonyC

YES, JACQUI! I managed to be a teacher for that long... hmmph! Of course the first thing the little imp did when he came in my classroom was tell me that he still didn't like my "board of education" paddle! I think he just wants it to use on Donkey behind closed doors... ugh.. just puked in my mouth a little! Bleh!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Haha! 
Im sure he's more worried about who you use it on behind closed doors  
He wants you to join him and donkey!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> YES, JACQUI! I managed to be a teacher for that long... hmmph! Of course the first thing the little imp did when he came in my classroom was tell me that he still didn't like my "board of education" paddle! I think he just wants it to use on Donkey behind closed doors... ugh.. just puked in my mouth a little! Bleh!


I can see his point, not saying that I agree or not with him on it...


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when 100 + Girl Scouts descend on a neighborhood. Can you say pantry purge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you donate?
Click to expand...

Green beans, mushroom soup, jello, pudding I think that was it, they were pretty happy!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Haha!
> He wants you to join him and donkey!



I think that would be more excitement then poor Ant could handle.


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh my! You dirty little Brit! The vomit is no longer in my mouth, but now is all over the floor! Bleh! 




stephiiberrybean said:


> Haha!
> Im sure he's more worried about who you use it on behind closed doors
> He wants you to join him and donkey!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when 100 + Girl Scouts descend on a neighborhood. Can you say pantry purge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you donate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green beans, mushroom soup, jello, pudding I think that was it, they were pretty happy!
Click to expand...


Well there went the green bean casserole.


----------



## AnthonyC

Jacqui, I seem to have the intuition that you may be in need of a good paddling yourself. Perhaps I shall send hubby an early Christmas present this year?? 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES, JACQUI! I managed to be a teacher for that long... hmmph! Of course the first thing the little imp did when he came in my classroom was tell me that he still didn't like my "board of education" paddle! I think he just wants it to use on Donkey behind closed doors... ugh.. just puked in my mouth a little! Bleh!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see his point, not saying that I agree or not with him on it...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Oh my! You dirty little Brit! The vomit is no longer in my mouth, but now is all over the floor! Bleh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> Im sure he's more worried about who you use it on behind closed doors
> He wants you to join him and donkey!
Click to expand...


Watch the name calling.  Steph he is just upset you beat him to it.


----------



## AnthonyC

Ever notice how whenever someone donates can goods Cream of Mushroom Soup & Green Beans are always involved???



Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when 100 + Girl Scouts descend on a neighborhood. Can you say pantry purge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you donate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green beans, mushroom soup, jello, pudding I think that was it, they were pretty happy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Jacqui, I seem to have the intuition that you may be in need of a good paddling yourself. Perhaps I shall send hubby an early Christmas present this year??



He already has me, he needs no other gifts. 





AnthonyC said:


> Ever notice how whenever someone donates can goods Cream of Mushroom Soup & Green Beans are always involved???



Because they are such universally good things, everybody has them in stock.


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh wow! Look @ this new tag team--Jacqui & Steph! Okkk... niiiice... Anyone wanna join my side... anyone... **crickets chirping** 




Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! You dirty little Brit! The vomit is no longer in my mouth, but now is all over the floor! Bleh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> Im sure he's more worried about who you use it on behind closed doors
> He wants you to join him and donkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch the name calling.  Steph he is just upset you beat him to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

Have fun kids, I am off to munchkin land. I was mean and had taken the crayons away 2 weeks ago, because one of the little creatures broke them all and it was a brand new box, they were so excited yesterday that I gave them back I got about 25 "I love you" pictures yesterday!! I was laughing all day!!! So funny, they are so predictable!!! I am having to re-apply for my job in 2 weeks so I think I will bring them as my letters of recommendation!


----------



## AnthonyC

What's the return policy on that gift!!!??? 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I seem to have the intuition that you may be in need of a good paddling yourself. Perhaps I shall send hubby an early Christmas present this year??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already has me, he needs no other gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice how whenever someone donates can goods Cream of Mushroom Soup & Green Beans are always involved???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are such universally good things, everybody has them in stock.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Have fun kids, I am off to munchkin land. I was mean and had taken the crayons away 2 weeks ago, because one of the little creatures broke them all and it was a brand new box, they were so excited yesterday that I gave them back I got about 25 "I love you" pictures yesterday!! I was laughing all day!!! So funny, they are so predictable!!! I am having to re-apply for my job in 2 weeks so I think I will bring them as my letters of recommendation!



Have fun! We will try to keep the forum bratling (Ant) from breaking anything in here, while your gone.


----------



## AnthonyC




----------



## Torty Mom

I think he is WANTING a spanking, he keeps bringing it up!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> What's the return policy on that gift!!!???



He knows a good thing, when he has it.


----------



## tyler0912

Ant i will join your team!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I think he is WANTING a spanking, he keeps bringing it up!



Yeah, but none of us are lowering our standards to give him his daily jolly.


----------



## AnthonyC

Jacqui--No doubt he does!  (nicest thing you'll ever hear me say... don't get used to it )

Tyler--Sir, you are a trusted friend and ally! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the return policy on that gift!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knows a good thing, when he has it.
Click to expand...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea. Your right Jacqui!
Jealousy is a sin, Ant!! 

I am super excited.
I just got offered to go with my instructor on Saturday.
She's got some kids doing some pony assessments/lessons and she wants me to go and be a sort of "teaching assistant"
Then afterwards i get to have a lesson with a horse that belongs to the people there. 
Am so excited.
Not only does it mean experience but it also could open a few doors for me to do more stuff


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey that was not me that was Steph! Don't you have some crayons to tape back together?! 



Torty Mom said:


> I think he is WANTING a spanking, he keeps bringing it up!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Yea. Your right Jacqui!
> Jealousy is a sin, Ant!!
> 
> I am super excited.
> I just got offered to go with my instructor on Saturday.
> She's got some kids doing some pony assessments/lessons and she wants me to go and be a sort of "teaching assistant"
> Then afterwards i get to have a lesson with a horse that belongs to the people there.
> Am so excited.
> Not only does it mean experience but it also could open a few doors for me to do more stuff



That is wonderful!!





AnthonyC said:


> Hey that was not me that was Steph! Don't you have some crayons to tape back together?!
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is WANTING a spanking, he keeps bringing it up!
Click to expand...


Must you always blame everybody else for your ummm short comings???


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I did not bring the spanking up!

You were the one that started it.


----------



## AnthonyC

Out of respect for forum etiquette I shall refrain from responding to that! 



Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Your right Jacqui!
> Jealousy is a sin, Ant!!
> 
> I am super excited.
> I just got offered to go with my instructor on Saturday.
> She's got some kids doing some pony assessments/lessons and she wants me to go and be a sort of "teaching assistant"
> Then afterwards i get to have a lesson with a horse that belongs to the people there.
> Am so excited.
> Not only does it mean experience but it also could open a few doors for me to do more stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that was not me that was Steph! Don't you have some crayons to tape back together?!
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is WANTING a spanking, he keeps bringing it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must you always blame everybody else for your ummm short comings???
Click to expand...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

HA!
Thats only because you have no response!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Yes, I am well known for being tongue tied!  
I want to comment... argh it's killing meee... must not commentttt..... ahhh!



stephiiberrybean said:


> HA!
> Thats only because you have no response!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Please lets keep this thread Tyler friendly Ant!

No-one needs to know your really a woman!!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> HA!
> Thats only because you have no response!!!



Exactly!!





AnthonyC said:


> Yes, I am well known for being tongue tied!
> I want to comment... argh it's killing meee... must not commentttt..... ahhh!
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA!
> Thats only because you have no response!!!
Click to expand...


Soooo your all tied up Ant????


----------



## AnthonyC

Evil temptresses! You will not bait me into your evil web! I shall not besmirch, nor sully my good name with vulgarity!  
-I hope Yvonne is monitoring this and taking note of how good I am being!



Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA!
> Thats only because you have no response!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am well known for being tongue tied!
> I want to comment... argh it's killing meee... must not commentttt..... ahhh!
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA!
> Thats only because you have no response!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooo your all tied up Ant????
Click to expand...






"Soooo your all tied up Ant????"--
Whoa Whoa... easy there you little minx! 
Yvonne, Steph is being vulgar! I need an adult! I need an adult!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

IT WAS JACQUI THAT SAID THAT NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't drag me down to your level!!
You teachers are all the same. Bullies!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Evil temptresses! You will not bait me into your evil web! I shall not besmirch, nor sully my good name with vulgarity!
> -I hope Yvonne is monitoring this and taking note of how good I am being!



Yvonne is not so easily lead astray by pretend acts. 












stephiiberrybean said:


> IT WAS JACQUI THAT SAID THAT NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So very true!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea. Ant!
You owe me an apology!!!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Yea. Ant!
> You owe me an apology!!!



That would be the gentlemanly thing to do Ant.

Steph, I would not hold my breath, if I were you.


----------



## AnthonyC

I do not like this tag team! It has the potential to do great evil... to me! 



Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. Ant!
> You owe me an apology!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the gentlemanly thing to do Ant.
> 
> Steph, I would not hold my breath, if I were you.
Click to expand...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm not Jacqui.
The day he is nice to me or says sorry to me is the day I die of shock!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I do not like this tag team! It has the potential to do great evil... to me!



Except we would never use our abilities to do great evil, after all, we are women. 





stephiiberrybean said:


> I'm not Jacqui.
> The day he is nice to me or says sorry to me is the day I die of shock!



Well then I hope he never does, for I for one would hate to lose you due to shock.


----------



## AnthonyC

Super Jacqui can use the power of her "Menopause Heat Flash" to raise the temperature in the room to an uncomfortable level!!

Super Steph can use the power of British wit & humor to make me fall into a deep coma!

...Powers unite to form PMS! The ultimate weapon! Together the two of you can nag me to death!!! 

Up up and awayyyy....


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui... did you hear something? or was it just the wind?

I must be hearing things again because I swear I just heard something speak!


----------



## AnthonyC

Jacqui must've farted!
On that note I must go! Children to corrupt.. erm.. teach! 
Have a wonder afternoon all! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui... did you hear something? or was it just the wind?
> 
> I must be hearing things again because I swear I just heard something speak!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

There it is again!
That strange sound... almost like someone trying to talk to us!

does anyone else hear it?


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui... did you hear something? or was it just the wind?
> 
> I must be hearing things again because I swear I just heard something speak!



I think rather then wind, it was just some hot air.





AnthonyC said:


> On that note I must go! Children to corrupt.. erm.. teach!
> Have a wonder afternoon all!



You were right the first time...corrupt is the correct term for what you do. 

No wonderful afternoon here.... Jeff just left. Most likely won't see him now til next year.  I be blue now....


----------



## stephiiberrybean

A year?! 
Seriously? 
Jacqui I'm sorry  At least you still have us


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> A year?!
> Seriously?
> Jacqui I'm sorry  At least you still have us



  No will only feel like a whole year. Next year as in January or later.  You guys are fun, but not quite the same as having him to cuddle with.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Ahh, thats not too bad then.
Haha! We can cuddle if you want? Cyber hugs!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Super Jacqui can use the power of her "Menopause Heat Flash" to raise the temperature in the room to an uncomfortable level!!



I see you are one of those who just can not keep the story line straight. How can I have a menopause flash if I am pregnant?????


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Your pregnant?!

Whos the daddy? Don't say the mailman is fathering more children!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Your pregnant?!
> 
> Whos the daddy? Don't say the mailman is fathering more children!



Immaculate Conception.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Ahh I see! 

Sure it wasn't the same aliens that abducted me and got me pregnant?!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pregnant?!
> 
> Whos the daddy? Don't say the mailman is fathering more children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immaculate Conception.
Click to expand...


The above was my claim when I got pregnant at 18. Oops.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Erin you could only make that claim if your name was Mary and you were with someone called Joseph!


----------



## cherylim

Boo


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hi Cheryl  
How are you?

ooh, you just reminded me.
Your now not the only one whos sorted her SS out  
Got mine sorted today! Hope they like it.
And I think a couple of other people have!! EXCITING!!!!


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Hi Cheryl
> How are you?
> 
> ooh, you just reminded me.
> Your now not the only one whos sorted her SS out
> Got mine sorted today! Hope they like it.
> And I think a couple of other people have!! EXCITING!!!!



Excellent news. I've just done my SS for work too - a lot easier when you know the person and they only like one or two things!

And I'm good thanks. Just finished work for the day. 

How are you all?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm wayy over excited!!!
I just saw the new hunger games trailer!!!! 
Gotta wait till March for the film though! Guess I'll have to read the books, again!!


----------



## Jacqui

SS? To me it means Social Security. 

You do not have to be Mary to have an IC. Even a virgin can become pregnant. geesh.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

SS to me means Secret Santa  lol!

Oh sorry! 
I thought it was actually just alien abduction but call it IC because it sounds nicer


----------



## cherylim

I am SO cold. I need to go and sit in Emrys' enclosure. Is this acceptable and appropriate behaviour for an overweight adult? Would he mind?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

cherylim said:


> I am SO cold. I need to go and sit in Emrys' enclosure. Is this acceptable and appropriate behaviour for an overweight adult? Would he mind?



Let me know how it goes and if it is!
I'm tempted to climb into Squirts table and catch a few zzzz's under her lamp!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> SS to me means Secret Santa  lol!



Ohhh!! THAT SS! 





cherylim said:


> I am SO cold. I need to go and sit in Emrys' enclosure. Is this acceptable and appropriate behaviour for an overweight adult? Would he mind?



It's not like Emry will tell on ya.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO cold. I need to go and sit in Emrys' enclosure. Is this acceptable and appropriate behaviour for an overweight adult? Would he mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes and if it is!
> I'm tempted to climb into Squirts table and catch a few zzzz's under her lamp!
Click to expand...


My alternative approach is to replace all of our house bulbs with MVBs. Then, I can sit in the centre of our living room, or lie down like a swastika symbol since that's apparently the most comfortable position for basking...right, Emrys?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Why have i not thought of that?! 
Right tomorrow i'm off to go buy myself a MVB bulb and basking lamp! 
Yep! Your right there. That is apparently the comfiest way to bask! Squirt does a very good impression of a swastika... or road kill tortoise!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> SS? To me it means Social Security.
> 
> You do not have to be Mary to have an IC. Even a virgin can become pregnant. geesh.



Right, that is what happened to meâ€¦.. 3 times:shy:


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Why have i not thought of that?!
> Right tomorrow i'm off to go buy myself a MVB bulb and basking lamp!
> Yep! Your right there. That is apparently the comfiest way to bask! Squirt does a very good impression of a swastika... or road kill tortoise!



Yep. Despite the fact I KNOW he sleeps like that, I still feel my heart stop occasionally when I walk in and he's lying under his light not moving. I bet he hates me prodding him to check he's alive.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Erin, is Rob aware of that fact?!

The first time I saw Squirt do it i've never freaked so much. I actually got cucumber and wafted it in front of her to see if she would move!
Although I feel that was my mistake as now every time she is out and sees me she thinks food and runs straight to her food bowl or stands staring at me!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Erin, is Rob aware of that fact?!
> 
> The first time I saw Squirt do it i've never freaked so much. I actually got cucumber and wafted it in front of her to see if she would move!
> Although I feel that was my mistake as now every time she is out and sees me she thinks food and runs straight to her food bowl or stands staring at me!



Haha,

Speaking of tortoises sleeping funny. Leia lay's the exact same way under her light with her sweet face on her stone. Every time I try and get a picture of it she wakes up


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Reading 7 pages to keep up is hard. Which is why I didn't.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

haha.
Yep! I often come on and think "What the hell happened here?!"

why did this make me think of you lot?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I don't know 

Random question do any of you subscribe to reptiles magazine?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Nope. 
I get everything I need from this forum.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> SS? To me it means Social Security.
> 
> You do not have to be Mary to have an IC. Even a virgin can become pregnant. geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that is what happened to meâ€¦.. 3 times:shy:
Click to expand...


Poor Rob. You don't let him have any fun do ya? 





stephiiberrybean said:


> The first time I saw Squirt do it i've never freaked so much.



The famous dead tortoise heart stopping sprawl struck again huh?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

yes. It did! 
I honestly thought she was dead, scary stuff these tortoises!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> yes. It did!
> I honestly thought she was dead, scary stuff these tortoises!



As you walked away, did you hear a tiny little voices laughing hysterically?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh... so thats what that was? 
I thought I was hearing things!


----------



## cherylim

< Emrys tonight.





< Me tonight.

For UK people: I have just looked through an Argos catalogue from around the time I was born. If you ever get the chance to do this, you MUST do so.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

HAHA cheryl!

Where do you do that? I'd love to see one from around the time I was born!


----------



## cherylim

Someone posted a few on Flickr, but only up to and including 1986. I was born in 1987. 

I recognise A LOT of the toys I loved as a toddler - things I've long since forgotten about. This page in particular:






The feeling that gives me. Never experienced nostalgia on that level.

The computer with the fish on - I recall it being one of my favourite toys. Until today I'd forgotten it existed, but since I saw that picture I've been piecing together memories of how it worked, and when I used to play with it. Wow.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

oh wow!
Wish someone would post 1991! Be interesting to see!


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> oh wow!
> Wish someone would post 1991! Be interesting to see!



I'm just searching online for one for you.

Whilst searching, I came across one on eBay.

Are you willing to pay? Only Â£40! 


Ooh, here are a few pages, at least!

http://forums.doyouremember.co.uk/threads/7466-Old-Catalogue-toy-pages/page11

From yours, I remember having a Werebear and the talking Bart Simpson.


----------



## tyler0912

Thats an awesome thing to do! (Argos)

I go for a couple hours and then this!

I came upstairs at 6pm to get some clothes,
And i just woke up (9.56pm)
Dont ask me how .
Now everyone has gone to bed and im excpected to get back asleep, im not tired!!!!!
I missed Eastenders so i will have to watch it at 10pm, also my lounge is painted!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

OMG! 
The dog on the lead that you use to push round and it yapped! 
Carebears! PoundPuppies!! 

Wow... reliving my whole childhood!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Seems like my childhood was full of Mario.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> OMG!
> The dog on the lead that you use to push round and it yapped!
> Carebears! PoundPuppies!!
> 
> Wow... reliving my whole childhood!



See what I mean? I was lucky enough to have the whole catalogue to look through but I can't find yours anywhere other than here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARGOS-Catalogue-No-36-Autumn-Winter-1991-/150649519245


----------



## stephiiberrybean

RAINBOW BRITE AND STARLIGHT!!!!!!!

Wow. This is amazing! Thats made my night.
Thanks Cheryl!


----------



## tyler0912

Ssssssshhhhhhhh........Eastenders is starting! 

Sssssshhhhhh 'him and her' is on?


----------



## Jacqui

When I was growing up, we just had sticks and stones to play with.   Shhhh Ant, don't even go there!


----------



## AnthonyC

Didn't you play polo on the back of a brontosaurus? 



Jacqui said:


> When I was growing up, we just had sticks and stones to play with.   Shhhh Ant, don't even go there!


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony you bad man,
Jacqui will shout!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Didn't you play polo on the back of a brontosaurus?
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was growing up, we just had sticks and stones to play with.   Shhhh Ant, don't even go there!
Click to expand...


Why yes we did!


----------



## AnthonyC

I love being a teacher, but sometimes correcting 100 students test papers becomes monotonous! :shy:


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I love being a teacher, but sometimes correcting 100 students test papers becomes monotonous! :shy:



Oh poor baby!  Seriously, does anybody feel for Ant???


----------



## stephiiberrybean

ppfffttt... get on with it! You whiney woman! (Directed at Ant)

I'm off to bed everyone 

Goodnight


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being a teacher, but sometimes correcting 100 students test papers becomes monotonous! :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor baby!  Seriously, does anybody feel for Ant???
Click to expand...


No, not even one wee bit!



Like the nickname, 'Ant'


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Who is Ant??? And why are they called Ant?
I'm behind.


----------



## lynnedit

Welcome to those of us who are constantly behind, barely keeping up with the witty conversation on this thread .
I believe Ant is AnthonyC, the source and the target of many funny comments. Or, I could be completely wrong, and possibly missed the boat completely, lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I think Ant is a great nickname for him...good idea!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Welcome to those of us who are constantly behind, barely keeping up with the witty conversation on this thread .
> I believe Ant is AnthonyC, the source and the target of many funny comments. Or, I could be completely wrong, and possibly missed the boat completely, lol



Your correct, Ant is short for Anthony.


----------



## AnthonyC

Papers... corrected... eyes... burning!!! 
Anyway... out of all those papers... ZERO F'S! 
The lowest grade was a 76% and that was by an Inclusion Student--
that kid tries SO hard! To me his 76% is worth any other student's 105%!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Ok. I can't keep up when I'm not on for 8 hours every weekday.


----------



## dmmj

Don't pick ant, that is the name of that very very annoying and unfunny comedian.

And for those who are interested yes the cute girl is the same one I asked about advice for, I am painfully shy and socially inept, so the odds of me asking or doing anything further is slight, she is cute she seems nice and even seems interested, but since I am socially inept I admire her from afar.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Papers... corrected... eyes... burning!!!
> Anyway... out of all those papers... ZERO F'S!
> The lowest grade was a 76% and that was by an Inclusion Student--
> that kid tries SO hard! To me his 76% is worth any other student's 105%!



The joy of being a teacher.



dmmj said:


> Don't pick ant, that is the name of that very very annoying and unfunny comedian.
> 
> And for those who are interested yes the cute girl is the same one I asked about advice for, I am painfully shy and socially inept, so the odds of me asking or doing anything further is slight, she is cute she seems nice and even seems interested, but since I am socially inept I admire her from afar.



Seems like ant fits him pretty well now!  

And I would like to know how anthonyC joined after I did and yet he has 2,000 more posts than me!!! I joined not that long ago! You are a post master.


----------



## AnthonyC

Thank you, David! Yes he is quite unfunny! 
If she appears to be interested, and has not made a move, then perhaps she feels as socially inept as you do. Where do you see this mysterious woman? 



dmmj said:


> Don't pick ant, that is the name of that very very annoying and unfunny comedian.
> 
> And for those who are interested yes the cute girl is the same one I asked about advice for, I am painfully shy and socially inept, so the odds of me asking or doing anything further is slight, she is cute she seems nice and even seems interested, but since I am socially inept I admire her from afar.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

It's ok AnthonyC, if the first half isn't good, might as well try the second half. Your new nickname is Hony!


----------



## AnthonyC

I'll stick w/Ant... besides Jacqui and Steph would rather eat glass than call me that! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> It's ok AnthonyC, if the first half isn't good, might as well try the second half. Your new nickname is Hony!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> Don't pick ant, that is the name of that very very annoying and unfunny comedian.
> 
> And for those who are interested yes the cute girl is the same one I asked about advice for, I am painfully shy and socially inept, so the odds of me asking or doing anything further is slight, she is cute she seems nice and even seems interested, but since I am socially inept I admire her from afar.



Do it David, ask her out! You only live once. I am sure she will say yes because you are in fact CAPTAIN AWESOME! (TFO chanting) David, David, David!!! Everybody.....David!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

I second Erin's sentiments! Sometimes you just havta put it out there (shut up, Jacqui!) and go for it! Nothing ventured, nothing gained!!!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pick ant, that is the name of that very very annoying and unfunny comedian.
> 
> And for those who are interested yes the cute girl is the same one I asked about advice for, I am painfully shy and socially inept, so the odds of me asking or doing anything further is slight, she is cute she seems nice and even seems interested, but since I am socially inept I admire her from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it David, ask her out! You only live once. I am sure she will say yes because you are in fact CAPTAIN AWESOME! (TFO chanting) David, David, David!!! Everybody.....David!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Go David go! Go David go! Go David go!
You can do it!


----------



## dmmj

Sure it is easy to say " put yourself out there" but I have been shot down many many times. so after awhile It just got easier to avoid the failure, than risk it and do something about it.


----------



## AnthonyC

I was all set to pull the trigger on the new Kindle Fire, but after reading about the Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet I just don't know anymore!!! Argh! Damn technology!!!! 

Heck no, it's not easy to say! I say "nothing ventured, nothing gained" out of experience! You said she appears to be interested as well, right? Well if that's the case than you're 75% of the way there! How is her personality?? Kill her w/your sense of humor! David... just be DAVID!!! 



dmmj said:


> Sure it is easy to say " put yourself out there" but I have been shot down many many times. so after awhile It just got easier to avoid the failure, than risk it and do something about it.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Sure it is easy to say " put yourself out there" but I have been shot down many many times. so after awhile It just got easier to avoid the failure, than risk it and do something about it.



You really do have an amazingly funny and dry sense of humor. One of the highlights of this forum.
What about leaving a note for her on her day off? No face to face on the first go around. Awfully hard to risk it time after time, but it seems a shame to waste the opportunity...





AnthonyC said:


> Papers... corrected... eyes... burning!!!
> Anyway... out of all those papers... ZERO F'S!
> The lowest grade was a 76% and that was by an Inclusion Student--
> that kid tries SO hard! To me his 76% is worth any other student's 105%!



Awww, give him a 'hands up' for us!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> I was all set to pull the trigger on the new Kindle Fire, but after reading about the Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet I just don't know anymore!!! Argh! Damn technology!!!!
> 
> Heck no, it's not easy to say! I say "nothing ventured, nothing gained" out of experience! You said she appears to be interested as well, right? Well if that's the case than you're 75% of the way there! How is her personality?? Kill her w/your sense of humor! David... just be DAVID!!!





For help deciding on which book technology thingy to get, just go with eeny meeny miny mo. Works every time!
And to David: listen to ant (Hony) because he has experience!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

David, does she expect you every Tuesday? Maybe you should skip a Tuesday to see how she react's when you come in the following Tuesday. If she is like "David, I missed you last week" that is a great sign, see what I'm saying?


----------



## lynnedit

I like that decision making process. Kind of related to the Hokey Pokey. Seems to work better than thinking, which hurts too much


----------



## AnthonyC

Off to bed! Crazy day tomorrow:teaching, after school program, going to the mall to buy clothes, dinner w/a friend, packing for my trip, vet appointment for Bella, and finally getting work ready to give to my substitute teacher that is covering for me. *Yawn* G'night All!


----------



## lynnedit

Night!


----------



## Torty Mom

David, just ask her out for coffee! It's safe and non committal and won't seem like a date. If it goes well, ask her out for lunch or coffee again. Baby steps. You can do it!!!


----------



## tyler0912

Go David!

Goodmorning tfo i set my alarm for 6.30am to browse tfo and then get up at 7.00am 
How are y'all?
School today, ugh!!!!!! 
Catching up on this thread is hard especialy on the app!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

David I think you should listen to everyones advice on here! 
You only live once, so go for it! 

Morning everyone 
The City Link guy woke me up delivering a parcel!


----------



## AnthonyC

So you have a guy that drives you around, and a fellow that knocks on your door to wake you up AT 9:30, and you tell me that Rachel Weisz & Pippa Middleton are POSH!?!?
I hope, at least, you tip your maid and butler!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> David I think you should listen to everyones advice on here!
> You only live once, so go for it!
> 
> Morning everyone
> The City Link guy woke me up delivering a parcel!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

No! I do not have someone wake me up! 
He was delivering a parcel!

Seriously. I'm not posh in the slightest!


----------



## AnthonyC

My apologies, Duchess. Did you answer the door yourself or did you yell for poor old Geeves (the butler) to answer it for you?? 




stephiiberrybean said:


> No! I do not have someone wake me up!
> He was delivering a parcel!
> 
> Seriously. I'm not posh in the slightest!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I answered it myself!!!!
Geeves was too busy getting my breakfast from cook!


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha! Good one!! 
It's so quiet here in the A.M.'s:

Jacqui is off stealing the soul's of children.
Mary Anne is tucked into bed... and her Depends.
Angela is probably dreaming of pig tails and lollipops and giggling herself silly.
Tom is dreaming of warm soaks and pyramids.
Maggie is dreaming about a man dressed up like a Sugar Glider... and smiling!
David is dreaming about his fair maiden (that he won't talk to...grr!)
Erin is dreaming about about AR-15's and wishing Rob would go to work so she could play Modern Warfare 3. I believe she IS a closet gamergirl!




stephiiberrybean said:


> I answered it myself!!!!
> Geeves was too busy getting my breakfast from cook!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Guys. If any of you want a laugh then go look at some of these!
http://damnyouautocorrect.com

Except Mary Anne, who will drowned herself laughing if she looks!

I am literally crying with laughter at some of them!!


----------



## Traveller

Good Morning!


----------



## AnthonyC

Good morning, Sue 
Steph--Some of those were hilarious! 



Traveller said:


> Good Morning!


----------



## Traveller

Chuckling here, thanks for the morning laugh.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Glad it gave you a laugh! 

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Sure it is easy to say " put yourself out there" but I have been shot down many many times. so after awhile It just got easier to avoid the failure, than risk it and do something about it.



But by not trying, you are doing more then just risking failure, you ARE failing. David, give it a go. I know if I were a young woman, I'd be interested.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

oooh... Jacqui! Cats out of the bag now! 

David, Jacqui is right! 
Just go and ask her. If your too scared to ask her to her face than leave a note with your number on it asking if she wants to go to for a coffee sometime.
If she doesn't get in touch than no harm done. If she does than fantastic, it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> And to David: listen to ant (Hony) because he has experience!



At what? Being shot down?? 





stephiiberrybean said:


> oooh... Jacqui! Cats out of the bag now!



I have said it before, that I like the kind of personality that David shows in here. Of course, that may not be the real David either.

Actually if I were single, there are several guys in here I would like to know better and see if anything would happen between us in real life.   There are many more, if I were not a shy quiet person, that I would just like to get to know as a possible close friend type person (of both genders) in here.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Haha! Good one!!
> It's so quiet here in the A.M.'s:
> 
> Jacqui is off stealing the soul's of children.
> Mary Anne is tucked into bed... and her Depends.
> Angela is probably dreaming of pig tails and lollipops and giggling herself silly.
> Tom is dreaming of warm soaks and pyramids.
> Maggie is dreaming about a man dressed up like a Sugar Glider... and smiling!
> David is dreaming about his fair maiden (that he won't talk to...grr!)
> Erin is dreaming about about AR-15's and wishing Rob would go to work so she could play Modern Warfare 3. I believe she IS a closet gamergirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered it myself!!!!
> Geeves was too busy getting my breakfast from cook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!! That was funny. I hate to burst your bubble but I don't have time to be a gamer girl! Although I do love Mario Kart & Super Mario on the Wii.
> 
> I have had a house full of electricians since early this morning. I am having the house wired for a generator. So next time we lose power for a long time everyone can bring their tort's here
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Alright, the next snow party is being held at Erin's place!


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Guys. If any of you want a laugh then go look at some of these!
> http://damnyouautocorrect.com
> 
> Except Mary Anne, who will drowned herself laughing if she looks!
> 
> I am literally crying with laughter at some of them!!


Steph I'm good, I have not taken my depends off from last night, they are super absorbent!!! I'm going to look, wish me luck! 


Those were sooo funny!!! I didn't pee but my computer is covered in coffee!!! Bhalalalallalala

I like the boob one where she should wear then in or out. I guess that depends who you ask! Sooooo cute!!! 

Again, I am here all by myself!!! Sheesh.......


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Again, I am here all by myself!!! Sheesh.......



Your never all alone in here... too many shadows are flitting in and out to ever be alone.


----------



## AnthonyC

I was summoned to go down to the principal's office a little while ago... 
He called me down with that mean ogreish voice of his over the class intercom:

Shrek--"I need to see you in my office as soon as possible."
Me--"God, is that you?"
Shrek--"Not funny. I'm a practicing Catholic."
Me--"Hopefully not here. This is a public school."
Shrek--"As soon as possible. That is all."

Whatta ya think? Am I in trouble? Ooooh (((shaky shaky!)))
STUPID OGRES! I'M SURE DONKEY WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE TOO!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

OMG Anthony I am nervous for you! Tell us what happened!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Funny thing is that I'm really not. I lost that 'fear of the principal' feeling while I was in high school. Erin, I'm more afraid that I will start chuckling! 
I'm leaving for Arizona Friday A.M. so I think that the Green One just wants to make sure that I left lessons for my kiddies... done & doner! 
Their assignment: Watch The Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring. 
Hmmm... hey he kinda looks like Smeagol too! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> OMG Anthony I am nervous for you! Tell us what happened!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh good!! Don't forget to take lots of pics in AZ!! I will be waiting for your "My trip to AZ" thread.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm going to be with family (wedding). They're all pretty much like me... Jacqui's nightmare come true! Wedding+camera=embarrassing pictures!... you're right... sounds like an opportunity for a good thread! 

T-minus 20mins 'til the Big Meeting! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh good!! Don't forget to take lots of pics in AZ!! I will be waiting for your "My trip to AZ" thread.





1/2 way to the office & I get stopped by Donkey. Donkey informs me that Shrek wants to see my lesson plan for the WHOLE 3 FREAKIN' DAYS I'm out! No, problem. Promptly escort Donkey back to my room & drop LOTR:FOTR dvd into her hoof. Lesson plan delivered!!! Bye, bye!


----------



## Jacqui

Ant, you are going to pick us up gifts in AZ, correct? I would like a pad from one of those purple cactus please.


----------



## pdrobber

HAHAHAHA "hopefully not here." could have more than one meaning...with all those young boys (and girls) there...

rain rain, go away!! actually, I don't mind you today considering I am not going outside. rain by you too? (wherever "you" may be)


----------



## stephiiberrybean

HAHA!! 

If your bringing presents back than I expect something too!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh, of course Duchess! I was going to bring you back a tarantula or 2!!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> HAHA!!
> 
> If your bringing presents back than I expect something too!!


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys! 
i feel abit like cheryl...just not as much work...
got home from school at 3pm and since then i have been making a powerpoint for school!  
How are you?

Steph i saw on facebook..

Stephanie went from being in ''****'' to ''*****'' hope your okay!  

Wuu2? guys?


----------



## AnthonyC

Going from "****" to "*****" leaves a lot to the imagination! 



tyler0912 said:


> Hey guys!
> i feel abit like cheryl...just not as much work...
> got home from school at 3pm and since then i have been making a powerpoint for school!
> How are you?
> 
> Steph i saw on facebook..
> 
> Stephanie went from being in ''****'' to ''*****'' hope your okay!
> 
> Wuu2? guys?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea. I'm fine thank you Tyler.

Just so that makes more sense to everyone.
I broke up with my BF today. So my facebook relationship status went from "in a relationship" to "single"

Thats not fair  I'm going through a traumatic time.
My PA just quit too. So you have to be nice to me!
That means no trantulas!


----------



## tyler0912

I put ''**************'' incase you was not making it public on TFO yet?
As i already said.......im sorry....hope your okay? x 
Sorry about the PA thing?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Yea. I'm fine thank you Tyler.
> 
> Just so that makes more sense to everyone.
> I broke up with my BF today. So my facebook relationship status went from "in a relationship" to "single"
> 
> Thats not fair  I'm going through a traumatic time.
> My PA just quit too. So you have to be nice to me!
> That means no trantulas!



What is a PA? Personal Assistant or Physician's Assistant??


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Personal Assistant.
It's a long story


----------



## tyler0912

What you guys been upto?


----------



## cherylim

Evening all. I have finished work for the day! Only did 11 hours today, including walking time! 

Now, for a small portion of chips and a chicken wrap, and lots of time browsing the 'net. Also, my house is freezing today, and I'm getting jealous of Emrys again.


----------



## tyler0912

My fingers and numb...my home is freezing to cheryl!


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! Off to the 2nd job in 10mins! Run, run, run! These student loans are killing me!!! Anyone want to venture a guess as to how much I owe???


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Why are your houses so cold? It is dark and rainy here but my house is nice and cozy. Come on over I need an excuse to make hot chocolate


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Argh! Off to the 2nd job in 10mins! Run, run, run! These student loans are killing me!!! Anyone want to venture a guess as to how much I owe???



Less than I do? 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Why are your houses so cold? It is dark and rainy here but my house is nice and cozy. Come on over I need an excuse to make hot chocolate



My house is a 60s build that's been a rented property for years, so it's had nobody taking long-term care of it. Lots of little gaps in the windows, constant high humidity and probably useless insulation, too.

I would LOVE to visit for a hot chocolate, but you live a bit far away. Maybe at the weekend?


----------



## tyler0912

LOL cheryl

tortoise mom...send your cozyness this way please.... I LIKE IDDY BIDDY marshmallows! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRWfs_Ug-rU&feature=relmfu

I tweeted to her personaly and asked her to marry me....and via facebook 3 times...still waiting for replys...WHY CANT SHE BE MY WIFE UGH! :'(


----------



## AnthonyC

I doubt it! I'm in the realm of 100k! Nice, right!? Should take me 30yrs to pay it off... it's like a mortgage w/out a house to show for it!!! 
Alrighty gotta go!


----------



## tyler0912

I Love Tony bennet aswell as Lady Gaga! Especialy when they duet! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPAmDULCVrU&ob=av2e


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh! Off to the 2nd job in 10mins! Run, run, run! These student loans are killing me!!! Anyone want to venture a guess as to how much I owe???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your houses so cold? It is dark and rainy here but my house is nice and cozy. Come on over I need an excuse to make hot chocolate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My house is a 60s build that's been a rented property for years, so it's had nobody taking long-term care of it. Lots of little gaps in the windows, constant high humidity and probably useless insulation, too.
> 
> I would LOVE to visit for a hot chocolate, but you live a bit far away. Maybe at the weekend?
Click to expand...



Sure, it's just a hop, skip and a jump. I have little marshmellow's and whipped cream on Godiva hot cocoa!! Ok I am making myself a cup.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Whoa!
Student loans suck!

Luckily my courses aren't as bad so no need to take out a loan.
I just borrow it off my parents and pay it back. (last course and exam was around Â£500 in total)


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sure, it's just a hop, skip and a jump. I have little marshmellow's and whipped cream on Godiva hot cocoa!! Ok I am making myself a cup.



Oh my goodness. Godiva chocolate, and marshmallows? You've won me over!!!

I'll get on the next plane!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's just a hop, skip and a jump. I have little marshmellow's and whipped cream on Godiva hot cocoa!! Ok I am making myself a cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. Godiva chocolate, and marshmallows? You've won me over!!!
> 
> I'll get on the next plane!
Click to expand...


Call your pilot and have him fuel the G6 for The US


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Cheryl you can travel on my private jet if you would like?

Erin would you mind 2 house guests? 

(Well I am a duchess according to Anthony so might as well pretend I actually am!!)


----------



## tyler0912

I will hop on my private jet and fly over now Erin! 
Cause i can do that...i have the ability! 
I am so filthy rich and famous! 
Someone will give me a C17 RAF Cargo plane if i sing them a verse of a song! 


Im joking im not like that......i dont just giveing out my voice! 
 Dont take me seriously guys...im hyper!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Cheryl you can travel on my private jet if you would like?
> 
> Erin would you mind 2 house guests?
> 
> (Well I am a duchess according to Anthony so might as well pretend I actually am!!)



The more the better, we have lots of places for you to Ride here so load up the horses too


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> Cheryl you can travel on my private jet if you would like?
> 
> Erin would you mind 2 house guests?
> 
> (Well I am a duchess according to Anthony so might as well pretend I actually am!!)



Wow i did not see your post about your private jet until i posted mine...were amazing..... i bought mine first!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sure, it's just a hop, skip and a jump. I have little marshmellow's and whipped cream on Godiva hot cocoa!! Ok I am making myself a cup.



Is it good? I just always buy the Nestle's box of hot chocolate with tiny marshmallows...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tyler0912 said:


> I will hop on my private jet and fly over now Erin!
> Cause i can do that...i have the ability!
> I am so filthy rich and famous!
> Someone will give me a C17 RAF Cargo plane if i sing them a verse of a song!
> 
> 
> Im joking im not like that......i dont just giveing out my voice!
> Dont take me seriously guys...im hyper!



Haha! I believe every word Ty! 



Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's just a hop, skip and a jump. I have little marshmellow's and whipped cream on Godiva hot cocoa!! Ok I am making myself a cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it good? I just always buy the Nestle's box of hot chocolate with tiny marshmallows...
Click to expand...

I honestly cannot tell the difference between it & the nestles. It was a Christmas gift from someone last year so I just opened it. It is dark with freezing rain here so I thought it was appropriate to try now.


----------



## SpeedyKae

Mmm hot cocoa sounds goood. but im stuck with something less sweet..mmm GREEN TEA.. :]


----------



## tyler0912

So you should Erin!


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> I doubt it! I'm in the realm of 100k! Nice, right!? Should take me 30yrs to pay it off... it's like a mortgage w/out a house to show for it!!!
> Alrighty gotta go!



Ok, you win...for now.

Mine will be Â£74,000 ($117,000) in 2034, but it will be written off that year.
That's after paying it off for 25 years, which I started doing a couple of years ago.



stephiiberrybean said:


> Cheryl you can travel on my private jet if you would like?
> 
> Erin would you mind 2 house guests?
> 
> (Well I am a duchess according to Anthony so might as well pretend I actually am!!)



Thanks for the offer! I'll be outside in 20 minutes.


----------



## Yvonne G

SpeedyKae said:


> Mmm hot cocoa sounds goood. but im stuck with something less sweet..mmm GREEN TEA.. :]




And we have another pretend chat convert!! SpeedyKae, did you ever tell us your name? I'm proud of you!! You've sifted through pages and pages of inane nonsense to find yourself here on the last page of our pretend chat! Good job!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

It's Hermy day!!! That's when I soak him and feed him extra good and clean his cage.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Wow Cheryl thats a lot of money!
I'm so thankful I could do my courses outside of uni.
I don't think I could cope with the debt! 
I'm terrible, I never run over on card ever! I only spend what I have and I can never owe someone money for long.
I have to pay them back ASAP otherwise it drives me crazy!


----------



## Jacqui

It's the money thing that is keeping me from going back to school. I also after having dug my way out of debt twice, have no desire to owe anybody anything ever again.


----------



## AnthonyC

You can be one of those cougarific chickys that sit in the front and kiss the professors @$$! Oh man I hate those types!!! Grrrr!



Jacqui said:


> It's the money thing that is keeping me from going back to school. I also after having dug my way out of debt twice, have no desire to owe anybody anything ever again.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Wow Cheryl thats a lot of money!
> I'm so thankful I could do my courses outside of uni.
> I don't think I could cope with the debt!
> I'm terrible, I never run over on card ever! I only spend what I have and I can never owe someone money for long.
> I have to pay them back ASAP otherwise it drives me crazy!



Haha,

I don't see the student loan as real debt - they just swipe a bit from my salary each month, and they'll stop doing so in about 22 years.


----------



## AnthonyC

Do they just stop taking the payment out of your check or is that b/c it's paid off?? 



cherylim said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Cheryl thats a lot of money!
> I'm so thankful I could do my courses outside of uni.
> I don't think I could cope with the debt!
> I'm terrible, I never run over on card ever! I only spend what I have and I can never owe someone money for long.
> I have to pay them back ASAP otherwise it drives me crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha,
> 
> I don't see the student loan as real debt - they just swipe a bit from my salary each month, and they'll stop doing so in about 22 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Do they just stop taking the payment out of your check or is that b/c it's paid off??



The debt's written off after 25 years.

I took out Â£21,000 of student loans, I'm paying money each month but it's not covering even the interest, so by the time they write off my debt I'll owe over three times the amount I took out despite paying it off for a quarter of a century. 

Go figure.


----------



## tyler0912

That sounds fun cheryl!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

My mum didn't pay a single penny off on her student loan. Not even the interest because theres so many years before you have to start paying it off and by the time that year came round she'd reached the age where it was wiped! 
Guess she beat the system!! LOL


----------



## AnthonyC

Wow, I can't believe they just write it off! Wish they had that here. They are trying to do that w/govt loans, but 90% of mine are private. I think after interest I'm looking at over $130,000. That is a lot of $$$ to learn! Some of the classes I took were nothing but "busy work". Such a waste... and at $1000/credit... a big hit in the wallet! 



cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they just stop taking the payment out of your check or is that b/c it's paid off??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The debt's written off after 25 years.
> 
> I took out Â£21,000 of student loans, I'm paying money each month but it's not covering even the interest, so by the time they write off my debt I'll owe over three times the amount I took out despite paying it off for a quarter of a century.
> 
> Go figure.
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> My mum didn't pay a single penny off on her student loan. Not even the interest because theres so many years before you have to start paying it off and by the time that year came round she'd reached the age where it was wiped!
> Guess she beat the system!! LOL



Nicely done. 

If you can call it a 'system'. Don't systems have to work a little bit?


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> You can be one of those cougarific chickys that sit in the front and kiss the professors @$$! Oh man I hate those types!!! Grrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the money thing that is keeping me from going back to school. I also after having dug my way out of debt twice, have no desire to owe anybody anything ever again.
Click to expand...


I know that is why you became a teacher, but I don't do those kinds of things.


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Wow, I can't believe they just write it off! Wish they had that here. They are trying to do that w/govt loans, but 90% of mine are private. I think after interest I'm looking at over $130,000. That is a lot of $$$ to learn! Some of the classes I took were nothing but "busy work". Such a waste... and at $1000/credit... a big hit in the wallet!



I think all education finance systems are a bit useless.

Thing is, I'm not a debt person at all. In general, debt stresses me out. I'd never get into it of my own accord.

My personal debt comes from helping my fiance back many years ago when we were just friends, and he almost died. That's not huge debt, and it will finally be gone next year, but it's been hanging over me for about four years now.

My student loan went pretty much the same way. I got around Â£4000 per year to cover living costs, and a lot of that went to help him, too. Then, there's the Â£3000 tuition fee loan each year.

The Â£3000 per year tuition fee loan was definitely something I needed. The Â£4000 per year living coast loan was something I didn't, but I couldn't have known that before I took it out. It went to good use, but I didn't need it in the first place and if I'd have known I could cover the costs myself I doubt I'd have taken it. I think a lot of UK students think they need everything they can get hold of, and take out far more than they need to, so we're lucky they eventually write it off!

Like I say, I don't see university-related debt as real debt as I'll never be able to pay it off. If I had that hanging over me for the rest of my life, I think I'd go mad!

On a less serious note, stocking fillers...

This is my first year buying stocking fillers. They're difficult!


----------



## AnthonyC

You can be the 1st one to feel the wrath of my "board of education"!!! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be one of those cougarific chickys that sit in the front and kiss the professors @$$! Oh man I hate those types!!! Grrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the money thing that is keeping me from going back to school. I also after having dug my way out of debt twice, have no desire to owe anybody anything ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that is why you became a teacher, but I don't do those kinds of things.
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> You can be the 1st one to feel the wrath of my "board of education"!!!



Oh dear.


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh puh-leeze! She loves it! 



cherylim said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be the 1st one to feel the wrath of my "board of education"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear.
Click to expand...


----------



## tyler0912

This thread is dangerous!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

It's called Anthony and his relationships.


----------



## AnthonyC

The relationship well has run dry! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> It's called Anthony and his relationships.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> The relationship well has run dry!



Uh huh ?????? :shy:


----------



## AnthonyC

Very quiet in here tonight... the mood is somber.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Soooo tired..... I told the electricians that I was rehabbing Sid because he was sick and then he was going back home next week. With what happened to Neal I am very on guard and they were really interested in Sid.


----------



## tyler0912

Ant it is quiet?
Im just having a argument and watching alan carr!


----------



## AnthonyC

Should've flashed them a little AR-15! Show 'em you're a pistol packin' mama! Bet they wouldn't ask so many questions then!!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Soooo tired..... I told the electricians that I was rehabbing Sid because he was sick and then he was going back home next week. With what happened to Neal I am very on guard and they were really interested in Sid.





Nah not tired. Skype on one computer... TFO on the other.



tyler0912 said:


> Ant it is quiet?
> Im just having a argument and watching alan carr!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> The relationship well has run dry!
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Anthony and his relationships.
Click to expand...


That's because of how you treat women, Ant.


----------



## AnthonyC

I have some irons in the fire! Geez!
Plus you are coming to visit, right? 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The relationship well has run dry!
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Anthony and his relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because of how you treat women, Ant.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> Should've flashed them a little AR-15! Show 'em you're a pistol packin' mama! Bet they wouldn't ask so many questions then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo tired..... I told the electricians that I was rehabbing Sid because he was sick and then he was going back home next week. With what happened to Neal I am very on guard and they were really interested in Sid.
Click to expand...

Haha, the AR would have been the last thing they saw. Or my new Lady Smith with 357 hollow tips. There was 3 of them and they were here all day but so was Rob and he is a pretty scary looking dude so I never got the chance, darn it!


----------



## AnthonyC

HAHA! I LOVE THE WAY YOU SAID IT WOULD BE THE "LAST" THING THEY SAW!!! NICE!!!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should've flashed them a little AR-15! Show 'em you're a pistol packin' mama! Bet they wouldn't ask so many questions then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo tired..... I told the electricians that I was rehabbing Sid because he was sick and then he was going back home next week. With what happened to Neal I am very on guard and they were really interested in Sid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, the AR would have been the last thing they saw. Or my new Lady Smith with 357 hollow tips. There was 3 of them and they were here all day but so was Rob and he is a pretty scary looking dude so I never got the chance, darn it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I have some irons in the fire! Geez!
> Plus you are coming to visit, right?



Irons? So now your expecting the woman to cook, bring you beer, leave you to your football AND do your ironing?? Geesh, no wonder your still single.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm siding with Jacqui on this one... 
After all we are a team!


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh, I'm sorry. You must be done cooking b/c you are talking?? 



stephiiberrybean said:


> I'm siding with Jacqui on this one...
> After all we are a team!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

If it tastes funny don't worry.
It's just the Arsenic I added for extra flavoring! 



AnthonyC said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. You must be done cooking b/c you are talking??
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm siding with Jacqui on this one...
> After all we are a team!
Click to expand...


----------



## tyler0912

What are you guys like?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

This thread explains all!


----------



## dmmj

Just FYI you can't taste arsenic.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I dunno what are we like? 



tyler0912 said:


> What are you guys like?





David, you've clearly experienced that before, is it normal for people to try and poison you?



dmmj said:


> Just FYI you can't taste arsenic.


----------



## AnthonyC

Thanks Dave! Awesome... Give the Brit some advice on killing me! 



dmmj said:


> Just FYI you can't taste arsenic.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Thanks Dave! Awesome... Give the Brit some advice on killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI you can't taste arsenic.
Click to expand...


Would seem your even out numbered on the male side.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Woop. More members for team "Squish Ant"


----------



## tyler0912

Poor Ant!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

nooo... Tyler, don't join the dark side!


----------



## tyler0912

Your the dark side!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I think I'll have to join ant. Cometh all! The dark side always wins!


----------



## AnthonyC

Appears that I have a young Padawan... or in this case Dark Apprentice! Welcome to the Dark Side! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> I think I'll have to join ant. Cometh all! The dark side always wins!


----------



## tyler0912

See steph!


----------



## AnthonyC

Taking Bella to the vet... I'm the last appointment of the day... 8:00PM. Hope everything is okay. Byeee.

Nice chat.. Bye Beans!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

The good side always wins!
The dark side always looses!

Ant says i've gotta put nice things about him whilst hes away!
hahaha!!! yea right.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Appears that I have a young Padawan... or in this case Dark Apprentice! Welcome to the Dark Side!



Thank you master! 
Hope the vet goes well!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh Ant.
I'm sure your quite aware of the jokes I could make right now!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I figured saying master wouldn't be smart.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

lololol.
You learn fast TurtleTortoise... 
Be careful what you say as it will only lead to us being able to rip into Ant more. haha!!


----------



## tyler0912

Why bully ant? 
I best get sleep, i havd a friend stopping at my house!
He has been asleep hours and keeps complaining that i keep throwing pencils at him as im bored!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Taking Bella to the vet... I'm the last appointment of the day... 8:00PM. Hope everything is okay. Byeee.



I am glad Bella could find the time to go with you to your Vet appt. I hope your okay.


----------



## AnthonyC

Everything went very well at the vet. She got a clean bill of health and all seems to be going according to plan. 
This is her silly face upon hearing the news that she was going to the vet:


----------



## Torty Mom

Sooo you little turkey twizzlers what are you guys up to?


----------



## AnthonyC

The Turkey Twizzlers went off to bed... nobody here but us Yanks! 



Torty Mom said:


> Sooo you little turkey twizzlers what are you guys up to?


----------



## Torty Mom

Why are up past your bed time Ant?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, Jacqui...*I* thought it was funny (and clever)!


----------



## Torty Mom

So what have I missed? 

Yvonne, is Maggie ok?


----------



## AnthonyC

Just got back from the vet (1hr ago). I should be in bed... much much much packing to do tomorrow. Nothing like saving it til the last second! Dreading the idea of the plane trip! I don't dislike flying, I just HATE being cooped up like that for hours!!! I feel like I'm in chains! 
Besides... Lord of the Rings: TFOR is on! Once it starts... I'm hooked!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ant had to go to the vet and didn't want to go alone so Bella said she'd go with him. He won't tell us how his visit went or if he had to have his anal glands expressed.

Maggie is pretty upset about losing the sugar glider and feels its all her fault.


----------



## Torty Mom

Oh boy, if Ant would just wipe his behind he wouldn't need to go to the vet to have his anal glad expressed. Nice of Bella to go for moral support, what a good little puppy!


----------



## AnthonyC

"he had to have his anal glands expressed."--
I had chili for dinner... my anus has been expressing itself all night! 

Ugh... Poor Maggie... I feel SO bad


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I'm here. And you wouldn't believe what just happened. Nothing. Nothing at all. isn't it amazing?


----------



## Torty Mom

Howdy John!!

I feel so bad for Maggie also, the poor girl is beating herself up over it. I wish there was something we could do for her!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Howdy!


----------



## Torty Mom

TurtleTortoise said:


> I'm here. And you wouldn't believe what just happened. Nothing. Nothing at all. isn't it amazing?


Kinda had a feeling. I guess no need to go back and read all those pages!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Torty Mom said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. And you wouldn't believe what just happened. Nothing. Nothing at all. isn't it amazing?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda had a feeling. I guess no need to go back and read all those pages!
Click to expand...


Yes, getting up in the morning to read a whole lot o pages gets tiresome. Especially from the app.


----------



## AnthonyC

I could give you the quick run down if you'd like. 



Torty Mom said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. And you wouldn't believe what just happened. Nothing. Nothing at all. isn't it amazing?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda had a feeling. I guess no need to go back and read all those pages!
Click to expand...


----------



## Torty Mom

I am okay, there is enough going on in your other thread.......


----------



## AnthonyC

Okayyyy... but something really cool happened and you alreadyyyy said you were okayyyy so now you misssssed ittttt.... mmm mmm mmm! 



Torty Mom said:


> I am okay, there is enough going on in your other thread.......


----------



## Torty Mom

Ahhhh, I am sorry, please tell me!


----------



## AnthonyC

Nope... too late. You missed something JUICY! nah-nah-nah-nah-nah-nahhhh! 



Torty Mom said:


> Ahhhh, I am sorry, please tell me!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Missed something juicy?


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm off to bed. Now, John! I'm leaving you the keys to the cougar cage! Be sure to round 'em up and lock 'em down before you go to bed. You'll need to powder and diaper the feisty one! If they get out of hand just toss season 3 of Sex and the City in the cage & they'll chase it right in... that's your opportunity to slam the door shut! Good luck! 
If that ole Saber Tooth Jacqui comes on... Good luck, kid! You're on your own!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> I'm off to bed. Now, John! I'm leaving you the keys to the cougar cage! Be sure to round 'em up and lock 'em down before you go to bed. You'll need to powder and diaper the feisty one! If they get out of hand just toss season 3 of Sex and the City in the cage & they'll chase it right in... that's your opportunity to slam the door shut! Good luck!
> If that ole Saber Tooth Jacqui comes on... Good luck, kid! You're on your own!



Thanks! I'll do my best.


----------



## Torty Mom

Just like Ant to wussy out on another secret and run off to bed.


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey! I resemble that remark!! 
Oh geez... hope I didn't kick the hive on the "Which Right..." thread!
I swear I just wanted it to be about wieners in pants! 
If you read between the lines I promise you'll get the juice! 



Torty Mom said:


> Just like Ant to wussy out on another secret and run off to bed.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Alright you heard him! Get in you cages and stay there until one of us comes back. I'm getting a bit tired myself so I'm leaving ya, be good and you might get a meal tomorow!  

Good night all!


----------



## AnthonyC

HAHAHAHA! NICE! 
Throw something @ the feisty one! She hates that!! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Alright you heard him! Get in you cages and stay there until one of us comes back. I'm getting a bit tired myself so I'm leaving ya, be good and you might get a meal tomorow!
> 
> Good night all!


----------



## Torty Mom

C'mon I am not quick like that.........

Nighty nite boys!!! Love ya!!!!


----------



## tyler0912

Morning all! 
Im up! 
6:30am dont need to be for another hour...ugh...but i had breakfast and coffee so more time on TFO! 
Is the cougar locked up and sleeping?.....am i safe?
Glad bella is healthy and running smoothly Antonio! (anthony)


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Morning everyone  

Anthony!!!! 
If they are cougars than you are a Manther  old timer!!
So go on, into your cage! Dont make me throw things at you!

BuffaloSoldier - well we have 2 mods on this thread and we keep it contained to here (for the most part) plus were not breaking any rules!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Goooood morning!

I'm letting the cougars out so keep an eye out for em. I won't be back until 3:30 so I'm handing the job back to you Anthony!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Im afraid Anthony is locked in his cage! I'm not ready to let him out yet!



TurtleTortoise said:


> Goooood morning!
> 
> I'm letting the cougars out so keep an eye out for em. I won't be back until 3:30 so I'm handing the job back to you Anthony!


----------



## Traveller

Good Morning all.
Still at it are we lol.


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOOO! 
So so so much to do today! I'm afraid the cougars will have to fend for themselves for most of the day!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Ant had to go to the vet and didn't want to go alone so Bella said she'd go with him. He won't tell us how his visit went or if he had to have his anal glands expressed.
> 
> Maggie is pretty upset about losing the sugar glider and feels its all her fault.





Probably cuz he did something embarrassing, like tinkling on the Vet's table. 

Maggie puts her heart into all her her critters and then when one dies, she always suffers from shattered heart and guilt.  Worse thing about critters is they have such lifespans.







AnthonyC said:


> ! If they get out of hand just toss season 3 of Sex and the City in the cage & they'll chase it right in...
> 
> If that ole Saber Tooth Jacqui comes on... Good luck, kid! You're on your own!



That show doesn't do a thing for me, so I doubt it would make good bait.

So now I have gone up in the ranks to Saber tooth?? 





BuffaloSoldier said:


> Hi all..
> you are all very very strange people,
> i dont know if i should be scared or.
> are you alowd to use languge like 'cougar'?



Yes we are a very strange group, but then again you did find us on a tortoise forum.  Be scared, very scared.  This thread is sorta like the debate section in that we allow the rules to be bent a bit more in here. THis is the place for teasing, laughing, and just enjoying the company of like minded crazy folks. Please feel free to join us! ... only Ant actually does any biting.


----------



## AnthonyC

Is "cougar" really a potty word? :shy:


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Is "cougar" really a potty word? :shy:



Not so much a potty word, but VERY insulting to some folks, thus would fall under name calling.


----------



## AnthonyC

...as insulting as Saber Tooth Tiger? 
Ok... no more cougar comments.. :shy:



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is "cougar" really a potty word? :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much a potty word, but VERY insulting to some folks, thus would fall under name calling.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

I think the "usual" chatters know these things are said in a loving and joking way, but "outsiders" may not and hard telling whom you may be offending by using the word.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Can I still call Ant a manther?
It's not insulting cause it's true


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Can I still call Ant a manther?
> It's not insulting cause it's true



 Ah Steph!


----------



## Torty Mom

Good morning peeps! Have I told you guys how much I love you all!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Jacqui, I'll okay it as long as I can say that she needs a swift kick in her fanny! Deal?? 




stephiiberrybean said:


> Can I still call Ant a manther?
> It's not insulting cause it's true


----------



## dmmj

Maybe we should rename this thread the energizer bunny thread.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Ouch Anthony!! That is not nice!!!


----------



## tyler0912

Lol guys home from school, wuu2?


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Jacqui, I'll okay it as long as I can say that she needs a swift kick in her fanny! Deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I still call Ant a manther?
> It's not insulting cause it's true
Click to expand...


Seems fair to me.





stephiiberrybean said:


> Ouch Anthony!! That is not nice!!!



Nothing new there...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Very true Jacqui! 

Also I expect you to be on my side and not allow him to abuse me!!!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Very true Jacqui!
> 
> Also I expect you to be on my side and not allow him to abuse me!!!



I am still a Mod, so I can't really take sides.


----------



## AnthonyC

Jacqui just PM'd me and said she's on MY side! Just thought you should know!

***THIS IS A BLATANT LIE! PM'S ARE SACRED--NEVER BREAK THE SACRED BOND OF A PM... NEVER***



Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true Jacqui!
> 
> Also I expect you to be on my side and not allow him to abuse me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still a Mod, so I can't really take sides.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Jacqui just PM'd me and said she's on MY side! Just thought you should know!
> 
> ***THIS IS A BLATANT LIE! PM'S ARE SACRED--NEVER BREAK THE SACRED BOND OF A PM... NEVER***
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true Jacqui!
> 
> Also I expect you to be on my side and not allow him to abuse me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still a Mod, so I can't really take sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ant, why would you tell such a lie?


----------



## tyler0912

Antonio telling lies..? 
That will be the day!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sid & Princess Leia are going to be in a reptile show today!! This will be Sid's first time. Leia is used to it. I hope Sid does not poop! Since leia alway's poops I just give her a long soak to get it all out. But, since Sid's weigh in last week was, I do not feel like having a bath with him so I am going to chance it!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sid & Princess Leia are going to be in a reptile show today!! This will be Sid's first time. Leia is used to it. I hope Sid does not poop! Since leia alway's poops I just give her a long soak to get it all out. But, since Sid's weigh in last week was, I do not feel like having a bath with him so I am going to chance it!


Can we all say, "There's a poop storm on the horizon?"  Hope that works for you.  Just bring lots and lots of paper towels and a garbage bag...wipes, too. 




BuffaloSoldier said:


> I dont fink we shud take sides there is 2 sides to a story.
> i have not read that far yet.
> leave AnthonyC alone! gex.



We are only giving Ant back, what he so generously is giving to all of us all the time.  It's all in fun and he knows it.  I tend to shift sides as needed going with who may be the current underdog... or the one whose story line I can use to my best advantage. 

Glad your starting to get use to us and are willing to post your thoughts...keep them a coming.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I hate when they poop because the kids think it is hysterical! Wouldn't be so funny if they were the ones cleaning it up! I am also worried that Sid is going to walk into the crowd because he is so social and curious. I am not feeding him and bringing a big Romaine heart to keep him near me.


----------



## AnthonyC

It's all in good fun & I NEVER take it personally! No worries! As a matter of fact I'd miss it if they ever stopped. I guess I like the abuse!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

BuffaloSoldier said:


> I dont fink we shud take sides there is 2 sides to a story.
> i have not read that far yet.
> leave AnthonyC alone! gex.



Hi BuffaloSodier I just wanted you to know that every time I see your name Bob Marley pop's into my head and I have been humming that song for 2 day's!! Not complaining I love Bob Marley!


----------



## AnthonyC

...oh and if Jacqui & I were to ever team up it would upset the balance of harmony in the universe!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Pfffttt... You need to get off your high horse!! Or I'll pull you off!!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Pfffttt... You need to get off your high horse!! Or I'll pull you off!!



This from somebody who wants to work with kids with riding horses? (or do I not recall that correctly? )


----------



## tyler0912

Im in love with katy perry now!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Im in love with katy perry now!



In lust perhaps, but not in love.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in love with katy perry now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In lust perhaps, but not in love.
Click to expand...


Whatever you wanna call it 
Lust= x100000  





BuffaloSoldier said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in love with katy perry now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did qute work?
> can i say.
> you write someone you love efriday boys.....girls.... what is you?
> like boys...or girls? gay or straight. it is always diff.
Click to expand...


that is kinda personal....ugh....dya' not think?


----------



## AnthonyC

I always find myself crushing on women no one has ever heard of... but then I say "well she's from blah blah blah" & then they're like "ohhhh yeah, never knew her name."


----------



## tyler0912

i listen to a new song everyday so i begin to like them...problem?


----------



## Jacqui

Do you think guys lust more after a specific person (like Ty and Katy), while women seem to lust more after a type (like construction men)?



tyler0912 said:


> i listen to a new song everyday so i begin to like them...problem?



So is it the song?, the singing voice?, the body? or the person your really lusting after?


----------



## tyler0912

The person...the body...the husband (russel makes me pee)......song.....singing voice....
abit like anthony and pippa!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> ...the husband (russel makes me pee)......



Sorry, really not sure what your meaning by that???????


----------



## AnthonyC

Pippa is yesterday's news... I'm back on Rachel Weisz & Andrea Corr. 
Tyler how did you pull me into this?? 



tyler0912 said:


> The person...the body...the husband (russel makes me pee)......song.....singing voice....
> abit like anthony and pippa!


----------



## tyler0912

to get me out of the subject!


----------



## tyler0912

BAD NEWS ?! BAD NEWS!? BAD NEWS!? 
How dare you make it out to be bad mood...how dare you.
I get enough of that at school...i don't need more of it here!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yikes, I have no idea what is going on!

I think Jon Favreu is hot, I love his sarcastic sense of humor and he seems very confident and in control.

Chewy weighed in at 205 grams this am!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tyler...settle down we all love you here...:shy:


----------



## AnthonyC

Go Chewy! Gonna be a BIG BOY!
Favreu was AWESOME in 4 Christmas'! What the heck was his name? Dallas? Anyway... I liked the way he smacked the taste out of Orlando (Vince Vaugh... One of my favorite actors).


----------



## tyler0912

Anthony,Mom....i dont have a clue what your talking about...

thanks maggie!


----------



## AnthonyC

Time to get ready for class... Bleh! Have a good day all!


----------



## tyler0912

You to Antonio!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> This from somebody who wants to work with kids with riding horses? (or do I not recall that correctly? )



Shhhh... 
I'm qualified it means I can safely pull people off horses without breaking health and safety rules


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

maggie3fan said:


> Tyler...settle down we all love you here...:shy:



<3 <3 we love you Ty-guy


----------



## tyler0912

Thanks!  

and lol steph....Be nice! Grh...back in the cage with you!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from somebody who wants to work with kids with riding horses? (or do I not recall that correctly? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh...
> I'm qualified it means I can safely pull people off horses without breaking health and safety rules
Click to expand...


Oh well, if your qualified to do so, get at it!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

No one puts me in a cage! 
Also I can be as mean as I like, like I said I'm qualified to be able to pull people from horses 
(no joke we actually have to be able to safely remove a kid from a pony or catch a falling kid should anything happen e.g pony being naughty)


----------



## tyler0912

OOpppsss....did i say the cage thing outloud...
BAD HORSES!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Don't worry. Next time he gets on his high horse i'll be sure to give him a bit of tug in the right direction - towards the ground  



Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from somebody who wants to work with kids with riding horses? (or do I not recall that correctly? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh...
> I'm qualified it means I can safely pull people off horses without breaking health and safety rules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, if your qualified to do so, get at it!
Click to expand...


----------



## lynnedit

Speaking of Andrea Corr, we had the chance to see THE Corrs in Portland, Or, a few years ago. Can U believe it; not enough people bought tickets so they had to move to a smaller venue!!!!!! What is the matter with people?
We were about 20 feet away. That whole family is cute as the dickens and so talented!
Love that Irish-Celtic-Folk-Rock.....

And Tyler, love the signature that Steph designed for you!


----------



## tyler0912

thanks you lynnedit....
i pretended i did not like it at first...she was like ''GRH'' i said i love it really she was like ''you little SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*''  
Its great isnt' it....make sure you click on it!


----------



## cherylim

Woo, Children in Need Rocks, and a bit of TFO time.

Evening, people.


----------



## tyler0912

Heya cheryl.
Not as hectic in here for now.....wait till anthony comes on before the wedding he goes to! 
CHILDREN IN NEED! WOOP! 
Hows emrys?


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Heya cheryl.
> Not as hectic in here for now.....wait till anthony comes on before the wedding he goes to!
> CHILDREN IN NEED! WOOP!
> Hows emrys?



Emrys is good. He's been a bit more active these past few days. Seems like he's stopped caring about winter as much - we'll see!

Also, this Children in Need thing has too much Lady Gaga and not enough...good stuff.


----------



## tyler0912

:O i wanna watch but my mother is being a total.............Television HOG! 
Tell Lady gaga to wait till she sings again!


----------



## Jacqui

It amazes me how you can start to fail to see the little picture as you get caught up in the big picture pulling you down and then some little thing (or two) come along and makes you remember how it's the little things that end up making the big picture mean something.

I admit, I was letting the fact that after Jeff being home for over a week and now added days at Springfield in the repair shop, we will most likely not see a positive paycheck until next year.  This weeks check was NEGATIVE $1,600.  When Jeff was home, I had to be up and not let him see my money worries, once he left I let myself face reality on no money and the bills that would be coming in.

Then today while feeding baked sweet potatoes, I was given a much awaited and longed for gift, that reminded me why I am home and not out in the truck making some money. Right now I am sitting here with a silly grin on my face and just wanting to shout to the world how lucky I am.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> It amazes me how you can start to fail to see the little picture as you get caught up in the big picture pulling you down and then some little thing (or two) come along and makes you remember how it's the little things that end up making the big picture mean something.
> 
> I admit, I was letting the fact that after Jeff being home for over a week and now added days at Springfield in the repair shop, we will most likely not see a positive paycheck until next year.  This weeks check was NEGATIVE $1,600.  When Jeff was home, I had to be up and not let him see my money worries, once he left I let myself face reality on no money and the bills that would be coming in.
> 
> Then today while feeding baked sweet potatoes, I was given a much awaited and longed for gift, that reminded me why I am home and not out in the truck making some money. Right now I am sitting here with a silly grin on my face and just wanting to shout to the world how lucky I am.



Aww, Jacqui! Sorry to hear you've been feeling down. 

I agree, it's sometimes hard to see what's really important. I've got my fiance and Emrys in my life, and I try to make myself step back regularly and remind myself of that.

And, it's nearly Christmas. Ignoring the money side of things, that's something to really cheer us up!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Ooh... Jacqui what has happened?

I am sorry about your money troubles


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui i do not understand most of that.....SMILE it's XMAS! 

Sorry about the troubles...grh.!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> And, it's nearly Christmas. Ignoring the money side of things, that's something to really cheer us up!




That's not one of my favorite holidays.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

so instead tell us what your long awaited gift was  



Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, it's nearly Christmas. Ignoring the money side of things, that's something to really cheer us up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not one of my favorite holidays.
Click to expand...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I'm here again. 3:37 is close enough to 3:30.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, it's nearly Christmas. Ignoring the money side of things, that's something to really cheer us up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not one of my favorite holidays.
Click to expand...



 In that case, happy birthday! I don't know when it is, but there's no harm in celebrating early.


----------



## tyler0912

Steph...i Ditto!


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> It amazes me how you can start to fail to see the little picture as you get caught up in the big picture pulling you down and then some little thing (or two) come along and makes you remember how it's the little things that end up making the big picture mean something.
> 
> I admit, I was letting the fact that after Jeff being home for over a week and now added days at Springfield in the repair shop, we will most likely not see a positive paycheck until next year.  This weeks check was NEGATIVE $1,600.  When Jeff was home, I had to be up and not let him see my money worries, once he left I let myself face reality on no money and the bills that would be coming in.
> 
> Then today while feeding baked sweet potatoes, I was given a much awaited and longed for gift, that reminded me why I am home and not out in the truck making some money. Right now I am sitting here with a silly grin on my face and just wanting to shout to the world how lucky I am.



And to adapt that old saying: "sometimes it is hard to see one tree for the forest!
What was the little gift that put that  on your face?!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui is clearly keeping her lips tightly sealed on this one!!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL Jacqui...unzip your mouth....


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui is clearly keeping her lips tightly sealed on this one!!



Having a hard time remembering we need to keep threads a bit less "adult", when you give me such a great line!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I did think when I sent it "oh man, i hope no-one starts with that one!!"


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> I did think when I sent it "oh man, i hope no-one starts with that one!!"



! I have done a few of those, too. 





tyler0912 said:


> LOL Jacqui...unzip your mouth....



...batteries are charging...


----------



## tyler0912

Lol
...... im a celebtity get me out of here! Amazing!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Lol
> ...... im a celebtity get me out of here! Amazing!



Andrea Bocelli - much better.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Who's Andrea broccoli?


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Who's Andrea broccoli?



 One of the Veggie people?


----------



## cherylim

TurtleTortoise said:


> Who's Andrea broccoli?



A friend of Jasper Carrott's, perhaps?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

cherylim said:


> A friend of Jasper Carrott's, perhaps?



Could be...
I just got to tell you people, TFO is awesome. I have been having a great time here!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of Jasper Carrott's, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be...
> I just got to tell you people, TFO is awesome. I have been having a great time here!
Click to expand...


That's what I love to hear!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jac..qui Jacqui...you'd better be telling us what was that gift that made everything better? You'd better be for telling us...

She's pregnant...what else would cause a silly grin???


----------



## tyler0912

Cheryl i dont have a clue who...or what that is!! 

I missed some of ''Im a celebrity'' i put it on Mark Wright dancing around in a tight mankini.....Wheres anthony hwn you need him!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

maggie3fan said:


> Jac..qui Jacqui...you'd better be telling us what was that gift that made everything better? You'd better be for telling us...
> 
> She's pregnant...what else would cause a silly grin???





Wait, Jacqui is pregnant????

Is no reply after a half hour a yes?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yes Jacqui is pregnant! Geeze guys, thats old news!

So... I went shopping today and spent far to much money on myself! 
I was meant to be christmas shopping and came back with a leather jacket, skinny jeans and new boots all for myself! oops!
The skinny jeans were a bargain though. Meant to be Â£40, I got them for Â£20 cause it said 50% off on the shelf but when I got to the check out they'd been marked up wrong but they had to honor my sale and do them at 50% off because they'd marked the wrong shelf!! Hehe!


----------



## tyler0912

Steph you sneaky girl!   
My bedtime soon guys.....ill' be on the TFO app....shh... don't tell! 
Steph im listenong to ''A thousand years'' Christina perri!   
Whos fault!?
Jacqui pregnant..... :O ...... wait i already knew that.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I didn't know she as pregnant. How old is the news?


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> I didn't know she as pregnant. How old is the news?



Weeks old...lol


----------



## tyler0912

Lol!!
I am in bed on the tfo app.
Drinking ice cold lemonade and vimto!
Just had a great chat on the phone with my family in canada, first time in months!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Wow, I missed it. Either that or I forgot.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Wow, I missed it. Either that or I forgot.



Didn't miss much.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I swear I'm nocturnal! 
I don't sleep till the early hours of the morning. (Like 1 till 9 or something stupid, like that!) 
I don't eat during the day, I eat at night! (from about 6 onwards! Only eat as early as 6 as that is when mum cooks dinner!) 
I function better at night.

Perhaps I should move to America and then my body clock might be remotely normal! 
Who wants a long term house guest?!


----------



## lynnedit

Sure, would your horse fit inside my greenhouse?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Is anybody on today? Anyone at all?


----------



## AnthonyC

Going crazy! Jets game is on... packing... bringing homework... hungry... getting dogs, cat, and torts ready for dad's care... AHHHHHH!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Going crazy! Jets game is on... packing... bringing homework... hungry... getting dogs, cat, and torts ready for dad's care... AHHHHHH!



Sounds like fun
When are you leaving again?


Well good night everyone. For now at least. I might come back on but you never know. It's been awfully quiet around here and I'm tired so G'night!


----------



## Yvonne G

stephiiberrybean said:


> Who wants a long term house guest?!



I have a shovel and rake that will fit your hand. Also, I'm saving up the dirty dishes for when you get here. Oh, and, I've cleaned out a stall in the barn and put in fresh hay for you...but bring your own blankets, as I don't like to get hay on mine.


----------



## AnthonyC

In a shady hotel room in Newark, NJ! If you don't hear from me within the next 24hrs send help!


----------



## Torty Mom

Hi honey I'm home.....


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants a long term house guest?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a shovel and rake that will fit your hand. Also, I'm saving up the dirty dishes for when you get here. Oh, and, I've cleaned out a stall in the barn and put in fresh hay for you...but bring your own blankets, as I don't like to get hay on mine.
Click to expand...


Wow we are going to have a party going on! Steph is in the barn, Kristina and I have the bookroom.


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> I swear I'm nocturnal!
> I don't sleep till the early hours of the morning. (Like 1 till 9 or something stupid, like that!)
> I don't eat during the day, I eat at night! (from about 6 onwards! Only eat as early as 6 as that is when mum cooks dinner!)
> I function better at night.
> 
> Perhaps I should move to America and then my body clock might be remotely normal!
> Who wants a long term house guest?!



I'll take you!! My son is close to your age, good looking and makes good money for a kiddo his age!!! You can even have your own room!!! 

Again, all alone in chat..... hello....hello...... echo....echo...hello... echo....

Whatever goodnight! Need to recharge for tomorrow. We did some freeze dancing today and I think I broke something!

John, just wanted to warn you that I heard you were taking Ant's place whilst he is on MFO. You better get your keys out son, it's gonna be a rough week! Blaha ha ha haaaaaaa  be afraid, be very afraid.......


----------



## tyler0912

Morning all!


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOOD MORNINNNNNG TFOOOO!
Flight leaves in 2.5hrs! 
Have a great day!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Thanks for the offers everyone but Mary Anne I'm there  
Pure and simply for the room! Gosh you guys! Obviously it has nothing to do with Mary Annes son  



Torty Mom said:


> I'll take you!! My son is close to your age, good looking and makes good money for a kiddo his age!!! You can even have your own room!!!
> 
> .....





Have a good week Ant  
Dont forget pictures or else you'll be in lots of trouble!!!


----------



## Traveller

Good Morning
How's everyone this morning?
Brrrrrrrr it's cold here, I think winter is finally here.
Time to rev up the woodstove.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Torty Mom said:


> I'll take you!! My son is close to your age, good looking and makes good money for a kiddo his age!!! You can even have your own room!!!
> 
> Again, all alone in chat..... hello....hello...... echo....echo...hello... echo....
> 
> Whatever goodnight! Need to recharge for tomorrow. We did some freeze dancing today and I think I broke something!
> 
> John, just wanted to warn you that I heard you were taking Ant's place whilst he is on MFO. You better get your keys out son, it's gonna be a rough week! Blaha ha ha haaaaaaa  be afraid, be very afraid.......





I am? Hurry up ant I'm only an apprentice!!!! Once again wont be on till later.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> GOOOOD MORNINNNNNG TFOOOO!
> Flight leaves in 2.5hrs!
> Have a great day!!!



Be safe.... and remember our gifts!!! 





Traveller said:


> Good Morning
> How's everyone this morning?
> Brrrrrrrr it's cold here, I think winter is finally here.
> Time to rev up the woodstove.



Dawn is breaking with a seasonably nice temp of 40. So much nicer then yesterday with 20 and a frosty snow covering.  I actually when walking the dogs, thought I might need to wear something besides a tshirt and clogs. 





TurtleTortoise said:


> I am? Hurry up ant I'm only an apprentice!!!! Once again wont be on till later.


Meanwhile, we will keep the thread safe for ya.


----------



## Torty Mom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Thanks for the offers everyone but Mary Anne I'm there
> Pure and simply for the room! Gosh you guys! Obviously it has nothing to do with Mary Annes son
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take you!! My son is close to your age, good looking and makes good money for a kiddo his age!!! You can even have your own room!!!
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good week Ant
> Dont forget pictures or else you'll be in lots of trouble!!!
Click to expand...



Ahhhhhhhh I don't mean like that  He is a good kid, he has friends, he would introduce you to peeps, show you around town, not for dating!!! Just that you have age in common, is all!! I can teach you how to quilt!!! C'mon down....... or over... or across....


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Ahhhhhhhh I don't mean like that  He is a good kid, he has friends, he would introduce you to peeps, show you around town, not for dating!!! Just that you have age in common, is all!! I can teach you how to quilt!!! C'mon down....... or over... or across....



Steph, sounds like too good of an offer to pass up. I would take her up on it.


----------



## dmmj

How would she get her horse into the states?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Sure you didn't Mary Anne 
Don't worry Jacqui im booking my plane tickets as we speak!! 

Stuff the horses! They can stay where they are! 



dmmj said:


> How would she get her horse into the states?


----------



## Torty Mom

Have fun peeps, off to work!!  

Steph when do I pick you up at the airport? I need a little notice it's a 2 hour drive barring traffic in LA!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'll let you know in plenty of time don't worry! It's going to take me about 9 hours to get there!! 


I think I am going to explode in a moment.
Do you ever have them days where you don't feel 100% but can't quite figure out why?
You don't want to talk to anyone, the tiniest little thing gets on your nerves and you just feel like your going to explode?

My auntie won't stop talking to me. All today she's done nothing but try to talk to me when I've made it quite obvious I don't feel like making small talk! I just want to be quiet for 5 minutes. Now she's running round the house asking me what I want to eat when all I want to do is sit in my room. I feel so sick, my head is killing me and I feel like if I do eat something it's going straight back down the toilet. (Lovely I know!!) 
To top it off because of HER dog we haven't been able to put the heating on. Which means my room is freezing and i'm now frozen and my raynaud's is bad! I can't go in the shower as no heating on means no hot water. So I have to wait for it all the warm up before i can warm up! 
I've had to leave both Squirts lamp and CHE on all day just to keep her warm enough! I'm really quite angry!!!!! 
----Rant over----
Thanks guys I feel better now... sort of.


ETA - I just exploded! My mum walked in, took one look at me and I burst into tears!
Feel much better now!


----------



## Jacqui

Steph, what does her dog have to do with not having the heat on??????


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Basically she has this little spoilt JRT that goes everywhere with her. Its so attached to her it shakes and can't cope if she leaves the room. She carries her everywhere. It does my head in! She treats the dog like a baby, not even joking! 
So we have dog flaps that lead outside for our dogs. One into the conservatory and then one to outside. (You have to get through the conservatory to get outside!) That way when we are out the dogs can get into the dining room, conservatory and outside. So on cold days they'll be warm as we'll leave heating on too, yet they can still go outside for the toilet! Without letting all the heat out and so that we can still lock up! It also gives them access to 3 water bowls, several beds etc.
My aunties dog is so spoilt it can't possibly use the dog flaps so we have to leave the doors open so if we put the heating on all the hot air goes outside and it's a waste of money. We might as well burn the money!
Not like it matters anyway because the dog just pee's in the house despite us doing that. So we freeze and end up having to clean up dog wee!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Calm down, Steph...take a few deep breaths. Um-m-m-m-m-m UM--m-m-m-m-m That's it. Nice and easy now. In Out...

Better?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

*sits on floor crossed legged*
*takes deep breaths*

Much better, thank you


----------



## Jacqui

Is she leaving soon? Or has she and dog moved in?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

She was only here for a few days.
She's gone to my nana's now for the night and is going home tomorrow.

Normally when she comes down she stays at my nana's but these couple of days she hasn't as my dad was working away so she stayed here in the spare room instead.


----------



## cherylim

I am so incredibly tired. I've barely slept in two nights.

Hello everyone!

Yawn.

Children in Need soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Why haven't you gotten much sleep?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

What time does Children in Need start Cheryl?

Also, its very quiet on here tonight!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Why haven't you gotten much sleep?



I'm not sure. 

Two nights ago I barely slept but didn't know why. When I woke, my fiance told me I'd been stealing the duvet all night.

Last night, I was waking every half an hour worrying I'd taken too much of the duvet, so I think last night was a psychological thing.

Still, it's weekend - lie in tomorrow!



stephiiberrybean said:


> What time does Children in Need start Cheryl?
> 
> Also, its very quiet on here tonight!



7.30, Steph.

I want to see if I can stay up for the whole thing. I love it.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I can't stay up for the whole thing. Got up to be at around 6 tomorrow but will watch a bit of it.
Can always watch the rest on iplayer sometime  
Normally I would stay up for the whole thing - I did last year and the year before... Love Children In Need.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> I can't stay up for the whole thing. Got up to be at around 6 tomorrow but will watch a bit of it.
> Can always watch the rest on iplayer sometime
> Normally I would stay up for the whole thing - I did last year and the year before... Love Children In Need.



Ooh, what you up at 6 for?

(you may have already answered this earlier in the thread)


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Going to a pony club thing to be a sort of teaching assistant, than having a lesson myself.
Sort of hoping it might open a few doors for me in my horsey career.


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Going to a pony club thing to be a sort of teaching assistant, than having a lesson myself.
> Sort of hoping it might open a few doors for me in my horsey career.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Haha. Brilliant, love it!

Thank you


----------



## tyler0912

heya guys, 
Wuu2?


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a pony club thing to be a sort of teaching assistant, than having a lesson myself.
> Sort of hoping it might open a few doors for me in my horsey career.
Click to expand...


 Perfect!!!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Life is a highway, I wanna ride it all night looooong!
Actually, I think I'll stop for gas.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Life is a highway, I wanna ride it all night looooong!
> Actually, I think I'll stop for gas.




Sooo your having beans for supper????


----------



## tyler0912

I was thinking the same jacqui!


----------



## tyler0912

BuffaloSoldier said:


> ew farts.
> it is a tortoise forum.
> keep it that way.



Yes sir! 


Guys Cheryl has been bugging me on facebook...
so i have here mobile number...should i spam her yes or no!? Hard decision!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> 
> Guys Cheryl has been bugging me on facebook...
> so i have here mobile number...should i spam her yes or no!? Hard decision!



I vote no.


----------



## tyler0912

You dont get to vote...your fault for bullying me...im getting you back...


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> You dont get to vote...your fault for bullying me...im getting you back...



I haven't bullied you. I said you were wicked awesome, dude.


----------



## tyler0912

Them totaly hip words cheryl,
that nobody says anymore... you also said 'Yo'  
Yes you did....remember...
''I thought louis walsh was more your type'' ..... huh? 
all flooding back cheryl!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Them totaly hip words cheryl,
> that nobody says anymore... you also said 'Yo'
> Yes you did....remember...
> ''I thought louis walsh was more your type'' ..... huh?
> all flooding back cheryl!



That was so totally last week, dude.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is a highway, I wanna ride it all night looooong!
> Actually, I think I'll stop for gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo your having beans for supper????
Click to expand...


No! that is NOT what i meant! You know somethings wrong when thats the first thing you think of when someone says there stopping for gas.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

SPAM HER
......

I mean no Tyler. 
Don't do such a thing, I never would!!

Right guys. I'm off to bed. Up at 6... eep! 
Wish me luck  
I shall have a full report tomorrow and shall try and get some photos of the ponies  Especially the one I have a lesson with. 

Goodnight everyone


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is a highway, I wanna ride it all night looooong!
> Actually, I think I'll stop for gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo your having beans for supper????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! that is NOT what i meant! You know somethings wrong when thats the first thing you think of when someone says there stopping for gas.
Click to expand...


Mexican food then????


----------



## tyler0912

Okay steph i will doo! Â£15 of credit 12p a text....chery it will be a long night for you!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> Mexican food then????



Sorry but no. Chinese food! Rice, sweet&sour chicken...saucy stuff!


----------



## AnthonyC

Boo! I miss everybody! Busy night tonight though. Isn't it supposed to be warm in AZ? It's pretty you chilly right now.

Sorry about the typo. Doing this from my cell.


----------



## Yvonne G

TurtleTortoise said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican food then????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but no. Chinese food! Rice, sweet&sour chicken...saucy stuff!
Click to expand...


Jacqui: That may have been a bit too subtle. But I wanted to let you know that *I* got it!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Go to bed and sleep? What me?
That'll be the day!

I'm too nervous to sleep and it's to early!! It's only midnight!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

emysemys said:


> Jacqui: That may have been a bit too subtle. But I wanted to let you know that I got it!!



No worries I got it too...either that or I think I do. And ant you need to come more often! Once a day is nothing!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Once again a very boring pretend chat night.....good night all! Tomorows the weekend and we can celebrate!


----------



## lynnedit

OK, home from work now! everyone is gone...gone...gone


----------



## dmmj

Had a bit of excitement near me, A plane crash I live near a small airport and the plane crashed a few miles from me near the LA fairplex, sadly the pilot died.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> Had a bit of excitement near me, A plane crash I live near a small airport and the plane crashed a few miles from me near the LA fairplex, sadly the pilot died.



That is sad


----------



## AnthonyC

Please, no plane crash stories! I fly back home Wednesday. I hate flying as it is. It's not the actual flying I hate it's being cooped up for hours.


----------



## dmmj

did I say plane crash? sorry I meant flying unicorn crash.


----------



## AnthonyC

Now that just makes me sad....ha!


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> did I sat plane crash? sorry I meant flying unicorn crash.



Yep, that's it, no worries Ant.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> did I sat plane crash? sorry I meant flying unicorn crash.



Their horns are good luck


----------



## AnthonyC

Not so lucky for the poor unicorn! 

Any members from or near Cotton Wood, AZ?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Aww now I am sad for the unicorn. What's goi g on in AZ?


----------



## AnthonyC

My mind is still on NY time & my body is feeling jet lagged, but somehow I dragged my butt out to Sizzler w/the nutty fam.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> My mind is still on NY time & my body is feeling jet lagged, but somehow I dragged my butt out to Sizzler w/the nutty fam.



Are you their for a wedding? If yes, then you shouldn't you be scoping out the bridesmaids or something? 

Oh and it did not go above 39 degrees today and was windy! I hope it is warmer in AZ than this!


----------



## AnthonyC

It was definitely warmer than 39! When we all landed it was about 78 but driving north to our destination killed that. By the time we got here it was 68.

Scoping out bridesmaids huh? I think that my cousin's fiance' purposely chose some water buffalos to be in the wedding party so they wouldn't draw the attention away from her, b/c these girls have their own area codes!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

AnthonyC said:


> It was definitely warmer than 39! When we all landed it was about 78 but driving north to our destination killed that. By the time we got here it was 68.
> 
> Scoping out bridesmaids huh? I think that my cousin's fiance' purposely chose some water buffalos to be in the wedding party so they wouldn't draw the attention away from her, b/c these girls have their own area codes!




Hahahaha!! Put your beer goggles on and go get em'! For the record I am really bored!


----------



## dmmj

Unicorns and snipes, a dying breed.


----------



## AnthonyC

Erin, even Mr. Magoo's glasses wouldn't help this horde. 
Why are you bored? Come hang out with these knuckleheads! At the very least, they're entertaining! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was definitely warmer than 39! When we all landed it was about 78 but driving north to our destination killed that. By the time we got here it was 68.
> 
> Scoping out bridesmaids huh? I think that my cousin's fiance' purposely chose some water buffalos to be in the wedding party so they wouldn't draw the attention away from her, b/c these girls have their own area codes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha!! Put your beer goggles on and go get em'! For the record I am really bored!
Click to expand...




Don't forget chupacabras, David! They're also a dying breed! 



dmmj said:


> Unicorns and snipes, a dying breed.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am bored because I am the only one awake, i hate tv at night and I am dreading freezing at hockey tomorrow. Your life sounds way warmer!


----------



## AnthonyC

These are the only 2 pics that I've taken so far. Stupid wing! Wait that wing kept me from falling 30,000 feet... WHO'S A GOOD WING! WHO'S A GOOD WING!!! 










I'm sure that it's way warmer here than it is in CT. 
I'm supposed to meet Laramie Monday so that will be cool. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am bored because I am the only one awake, i hate tv at night and I am dreading freezing at hockey tomorrow. Your life sounds way warmer!


----------



## lynnedit

Nice! What a country!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Great pic, I am a shades down, aisle seat flyer myself. I am such a nervous flyer it is ridiculous! 

I just read that you get to meet Laramie, that is soooo awesome!! Take pics!!!!


----------



## lynnedit

How do you people know about these things?
OK, I admit it, I looked it up,_ OKAY_?


Chupacabras Creature
Grouping Cryptid
Data
First reported March 1995
Country Puerto Rico
Mexico
United States
Region Central and North America

The chupacabras[1] (Spanish pronunciation: [tÊƒupaËˆkaÎ²É¾as], from chupar "to suck" and cabra "goat", literally "goat sucker") is a legendary cryptid rumored to inhabit parts of the Americas. It is associated more recently with sightings of an allegedly unknown animal in Puerto Rico (where these sightings were first reported), Mexico, and the United States, especially in the latter's Latin American communities.[2] The name comes from the animal's reported habit of attacking and drinking the blood of livestock, especially goats.


----------



## AnthonyC

Yeah I'm def psyched about that. She'll be the 1st TFO member that I've ever seen face to face. Hopefully I'll see a lot more at the White Plains Expo next week!
Flying doesn't bug me in the least. What bugs me are the people who recline their seats and crush my computer against my nads! THAT bugs me!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Great pic, I am a shades down, aisle seat flyer myself. I am such a nervous flyer it is ridiculous!
> 
> I just read that you get to meet Laramie, that is soooo awesome!! Take pics!!!!







I learned about the Chupacabra in Spanish class when I was in 9th grade. I'm still trying to catch one! 




lynnedit said:


> How do you people know about these things?
> OK, I admit it, I looked it up,_ OKAY_?
> 
> 
> Chupacabras Creature
> Grouping Cryptid
> Data
> First reported March 1995
> Country Puerto Rico
> Mexico
> United States
> Region Central and North America
> 
> The chupacabras[1] (Spanish pronunciation: [tÊƒupaËˆkaÎ²É¾as], from chupar "to suck" and cabra "goat", literally "goat sucker") is a legendary cryptid rumored to inhabit parts of the Americas. It is associated more recently with sightings of an allegedly unknown animal in Puerto Rico (where these sightings were first reported), Mexico, and the United States, especially in the latter's Latin American communities.[2] The name comes from the animal's reported habit of attacking and drinking the blood of livestock, especially goats.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ouch, I have a white knuckled grip on the arm rest's so no reclining for me.


----------



## AnthonyC

I don't recline either. I'd be totally hypocritical if I did. I get so mad @ the people in front of me when they do. 
I did hear someone tossing their cookies a few rows behind me. That's always a reassuring sound! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ouch, I have a white knuckled grip on the arm rest's so no reclining for me.


----------



## lynnedit

Maybe someone squished their....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yuck, I hope you took airborne! Night all


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! Airborne! Duh, I meant to get some and totally forgot! 
G'night, Erin! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yuck, I hope you took airborne! Night all


----------



## Torty Mom

TurtleTortoise said:


> Once again a very boring pretend chat night.....good night all! Tomorows the weekend and we can celebrate!


John we are just being good for you!  


I am going to bed too! Wicked Looooong day! Just got home from our tortie club meeting....... I have a secret.....


----------



## tyler0912

Tell the secret mom!

Morning all!


----------



## dmmj

airborne = alka seltzer and vitamin C


----------



## AnthonyC

Goood Morninggg TFOOO... I have to whisper. Over indulgent cousins drank too much... bad fishies!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Torty Mom said:


> John we are just being good for you!
> 
> 
> I am going to bed too! Wicked Looooong day! Just got home from our tortie club meeting....... I have a secret.....





Thanks. Now whats the secret? Or are you going to go all Anthony on us and never tell it?


----------



## dmmj

I have a secret...........

I like torotises


----------



## stephiiberrybean

dmmj said:


> I have a secret...........
> 
> I like torotises



What are tortitises?


----------



## AnthonyC

They are close relatives of the Chupacabra. They are quite elusive. Never seen one myself. 




stephiiberrybean said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a secret...........
> 
> I like torotises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are tortitises?
Click to expand...




Hey I told my secret! False accusations will result in the repossession of the keys to the "cages". 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> John we are just being good for you!
> 
> 
> I am going to bed too! Wicked Looooong day! Just got home from our tortie club meeting....... I have a secret.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now whats the secret? Or are you going to go all Anthony on us and never tell it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> .
> 
> Scoping out bridesmaids huh? I think that my cousin's fiance' purposely chose some water buffalos to be in the wedding party so they wouldn't draw the attention away from her, b/c these girls have their own area codes!



 Anthony, some of us water buffaloes think for a smart man your sometimes very mean and stupid even. Beauty is only skin deep and your doing yourself a great disservice to be judging humans more by their covers then you even judge books. So those bridesmaids may be large in body size, if you gave them a chance you might find they also have large hearts, large senses of humor (enough to even put up with you) and large amounts of brain power (hope we can rule that out, or why would they even bother to talk to you? ).


----------



## Traveller

I have a secret, it's an addiction  and all my friends think
I should be in the looney bin. Wah!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> How do you people know about these things?
> OK, I admit it, I looked it up,_ OKAY_?



 I saw a TV show about them. Then we had to pick up a load right down where the story took place and spend the night.  Gave one a bit to think about. 





Traveller said:


> I have a secret, it's an addiction  and all my friends think
> I should be in the looney bin. Wah!



TORTOISES!!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> They are close relatives of the Chupacabra. They are quite elusive. Never seen one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I told my secret! False accusations will result in the repossession of the keys to the "cages".





You did? My memory must be terrable.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I am going to bed too! Wicked Looooong day! Just got home from our tortie club meeting....... I have a secret.....



You have found a new supplier of Depends? 

You are getting a new animal?


----------



## AnthonyC

You ARE right, Jacqui. That was mean & I apologize. I think that it was less the size and more their actions that was bothering me. How can I explain this... it was like a whole room of "Snookies" from Jersey Shore... Drunk, stumbling, and just headed for trouble. Kinda sad in a way. Either way...
THAT WAS IGNORANT OF ME... I'M SORRY. Friends?? :shy:


----------



## Jacqui

What are "Snookies"?


----------



## Traveller

Oh darn you guessed it Jacqui.
I feel so much better now that it's out, since I can now
begin the healing.
Bye for now I'm off to mount some air plants on a huge
Jeffry pine cone I bought. trying to tap into my artistic
side.......not likely but trying.


----------



## AnthonyC

This unfortunately is a "Snookie". 
Sad, sad, sad!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-tKpbPFkT4




Jacqui said:


> What are "Snookies"?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Traveller said:


> Oh darn you guessed it Jacqui.
> I feel so much better now that it's out, since I can now
> begin the healing.
> Bye for now I'm off to mount some air plants on a huge
> Jeffry pine cone I bought. trying to tap into my artistic
> side.......not likely but trying.


Never mind! Can you see this yet ant: ðŸ’©???
Or try staring at this:
ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©


----------



## Jacqui

Are those the cones that are more like small trees?  Like 6-12 inches worth of cone? Then what will you do with the cone? Plus we hope to see pictures.


----------



## AnthonyC

All I see is a bunch of encrypted stuff. When I stare at it, it makes my nose bleed! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> Traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh darn you guessed it Jacqui.
> I feel so much better now that it's out, since I can now
> begin the healing.
> Bye for now I'm off to mount some air plants on a huge
> Jeffry pine cone I bought. trying to tap into my artistic
> side.......not likely but trying.
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind! Can you see this yet ant: ðŸ’©???
> Or try staring at this:
> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
Click to expand...


----------



## Traveller

Here's a link,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jeffrey_pine_cone.jpg

the one I bought is 13", haven't
got around to weighing it yet.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> All I see is a bunch of encrypted stuff. When I stare at it, it makes my nose bleed!
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh darn you guessed it Jacqui.
> I feel so much better now that it's out, since I can now
> begin the healing.
> Bye for now I'm off to mount some air plants on a huge
> Jeffry pine cone I bought. trying to tap into my artistic
> side.......not likely but trying.
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind! Can you see this yet ant: ðŸ’©???
> Or try staring at this:
> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It makes my eyes bleed. Except when I am on my iPod it's a bunch of smiling poops.
Click to expand...


----------



## AnthonyC

Smiling poops? Haha...! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I see is a bunch of encrypted stuff. When I stare at it, it makes my nose bleed!
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh darn you guessed it Jacqui.
> I feel so much better now that it's out, since I can now
> begin the healing.
> Bye for now I'm off to mount some air plants on a huge
> Jeffry pine cone I bought. trying to tap into my artistic
> side.......not likely but trying.
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind! Can you see this yet ant: ðŸ’©???
> Or try staring at this:
> ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It makes my eyes bleed. Except when I am on my iPod it's a bunch of smiling poops.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Traveller

Jacqui said:


> Are those the cones that are more like small trees?  Like 6-12 inches worth of cone? Then what will you do with the cone? Plus we hope to see pictures.



Just weighed this sucker, so it's 13" and weighs 2 lbs. I'm going
to either hang it in a window or have it sitting on a table. But it'll have
these mounted on it.

http://www.airplantcity.com/PlantGallery1.htm


----------



## Jacqui

I tried air plants once, killed them with my black thumb. Of course, I kill any plant I have in the house.   Should be neat, so we really are expecting pictures of the end. 

I never thought about how much one of those cones actually weighed. Impressive.:shy:


----------



## Traveller

Jacqui said:


> I tried air plants once, killed them with my black thumb. Of course, I kill any plant I have in the house.   Should be neat, so we really are expecting pictures of the end.
> 
> I never thought about how much one of those cones actually weighed. Impressive.:shy:



Plants are my second addiction, oh my gosh sooooooo many addictions, no wonder I have no $.
Anyway I'm off torts are banging around waiting impatiently for breckie and want to get this project done.
I'll get some pics up here eventually.
Cheers


----------



## lynnedit

You do have your hands full! 3 Amazon parrots? Wow.


----------



## Torty Mom

It's not really a secret per say! I got a new CDT last night! No surprise there.  No idea on age, it was turned into the club. He is already hibernating, so I had a mega cold drive home last night I didn't want to turn the heater in the car on. I am guessing he is 5 inches and he is a little bumpy. When he wakes up in the spring he is going to think he died and is in tortie heaven. I am NOT going to get attached to him and hopefully give him to Lisa! That is my plan. If not I'll keep him, what the heck what is one more! *inserts evil laugh* Kinda stinks that it is out cold, I can't even check him out. I have no idea what his cute little face looks like! I will measure and weigh him today.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Awww Bless. One more tortie in paradise 

Well today went well


----------



## Torty Mom

I want to check him out so badly!!! But he is tucked in super tight. 

Whaaa it's 48 outside! Our club has a CDT habitat over by Calstate, the hub and I are going over there in a few to check on all the inhabitants and survey where we are going to weed whack tomorrow. I'll do a quick check for any late babies too! I think he really wants to go because it's only 9:45 and he has asked like 5 times when we were leaving! Ha! He is a tortie lover too and won't admit it! 

I finally got my camera back too. I need to post the pictures of our field trip a few weeks ago. 

I can also take a picture of the "new guy". 

Lastly, I think I am getting Low Rider back! She was suppose to bring him to me yesterday, but she didn't. I am so hoping she brings him back on Monday. Don't want him to go backwards from where he has come. May not make it the second time around! My hub is really attached to Low Rider!


----------



## lynnedit

Hope you get Low Rider soon! Two strikes and she is DONE with the poor guy...Keep him!


----------



## Torty Mom

Yep Lynne I agree. I think she is realizing he has a problem and she can't care for him. Sadly I don't want to push her. What I really want to say is: GIVE ME THE DAMN TORTOISE BEFORE IT DIES!!!! GRRRRRRRRR She is really trying with the other ones. LR is just special and he should be here with us where we can take good care of him! 

My hubby just asked again when we were leaving! Hahahahahaaaa 

Guess I'd better get my rear in gear!


----------



## Yvonne G

I think its great that you take care of the tortoise habitat at the university. We used to do that here at the Junior Museum...or rather, I should say Butch, Patty and I used to do it. A club with over 100 members and the three of us were all that would go. It was quite a big job and took the three of us all day to get it cleaned up.

Did your chapter ever find a new person to do adoptions? You should volunteer. Are you an officer? I'm a member of your chapter, did you know that?


----------



## Torty Mom

Yes, I saw your name a few weeks ago, when I sent out my email. I volunteered to do the newsletter. So I am working on that with the help of Don. Leonard is still doing adoptions, I would do it, but in all honesty I don't want to deal with all the res he has. I would take all the CDT's no problem. Our habitat is looking kinda shabby so, I got the keys last night and am taking matters into my own hands! Look out, fiesty chick with a weed wacker!!! I don't like to be cold, I hope it warms up a little!


----------



## Torty Mom

We're back, I am a little scraped up and my nail polish is chipped, I have a thorn in my thumb, and my bum hurts from climbing over all the fences! We did more messing around than working! One of the sulcata's was needing some loving so we played with him for a bit. I'll post a picture in a few. Going back tomorrow for some more work this time!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Wow. Pretend Chat died... never thought I'd see the day when this thread was quiet and not getting us into trouble!

Just shows who the rabble and trouble makers are


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I don't think it died...Mary Anne's chat about the Dt's and the habitat was very interesting, I thought.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Ahh... I didn't realise Mary Annes post was that recent. I thought it was a while ago! 
My bad!

Was very interesting


----------



## Torty Mom

Lou and his cute little pink tongue. I took 50 pictures to get that one!







This is the sulcata we were playing with. I was laying in the dirt and he came super close. 






This is a flower that was growing in one of the pens, I wonder what it is?


----------



## Yvonne G

that's a hollyhock. The whole plant is edible. Next time you're out there would you collect some seeds from it for me?


----------



## Torty Mom

Sure thing, where do I find the seeds on the plant? We are going back tomorrow too.

It's growing like a squash plant, had the flower not been there I would have guessed it was a squash.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> We're back, I am a little scraped up and my nail polish is chipped, I have a thorn in my thumb, and my bum hurts from climbing over all the fences! We did more messing around than working! One of the sulcata's was needing some loving so we played with him for a bit. I'll post a picture in a few. Going back tomorrow for some more work this time!



Can you make it lots of pictures? The whole idea is very interesting to me. Jealous too, because there are no clubs like that around here.  

I spent the day outside doing short quick work period outside in an old pen and then coming in to warm up. I may not have a thorn injury like you do, but I have stinging nettles and then spots from where I got poked by these needle seedy things both when on my clothes and the plants.  So it's sorta like we both were doing the same thing, just a few hundred miles apart.


----------



## Torty Mom

I thought they grew up on a stalk, this thing was growing like a vine. Pretty flower!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> that's a hollyhock. The whole plant is edible. Next time you're out there would you collect some seeds from it for me?



 I know this yard that has lots and lots of those things in it...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a hollyhock. The whole plant is edible. Next time you're out there would you collect some seeds from it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this yard that has lots and lots of those things in it...
Click to expand...


Well, I have a light pink one and a medium pink one, but I'd like to have that dark pink. What colors in the other place? Wait! That's Jacqui not Mary Anne. You smart alec.


----------



## dmmj

Hollyhock usually grows up tall.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I thought they grew up on a stalk, this thing was growing like a vine. Pretty flower!



Something has no doubt bent the stalk by walking on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mary Anne: In your picture, look below the flowers at those two brown knobs on the stem. That's the seeds.


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> Mary Anne: In your picture, look below the flowers at those two brown knobs on the stem. That's the seeds.


hint hint wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, I have a light pink one and a medium pink one, but I'd like to have that dark pink. What colors in the other place? Wait! That's Jacqui not Mary Anne. You smart alec.
















Also have one that is so dark it's almost black (was sold as black) and then there is another plant with really dark blackish/purple/red.


----------



## Torty Mom

Here is what it looked like before I picked up the end. It's looks very much like a squash vine.





Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're back, I am a little scraped up and my nail polish is chipped, I have a thorn in my thumb, and my bum hurts from climbing over all the fences! We did more messing around than working! One of the sulcata's was needing some loving so we played with him for a bit. I'll post a picture in a few. Going back tomorrow for some more work this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make it lots of pictures? The whole idea is very interesting to me. Jealous too, because there are no clubs like that around here.
> 
> I spent the day outside doing short quick work period outside in an old pen and then coming in to warm up. I may not have a thorn injury like you do, but I have stinging nettles and then spots from where I got poked by these needle seedy things both when on my clothes and the plants.  So it's sorta like we both were doing the same thing, just a few hundred miles apart.
Click to expand...

Yes we were. Except is waaaaay warmer here 57F! I want to take some before and after pictures. My ankle hurts worse, when I was tromping around a little twig snapped back and whacked me right in the ankle. Stung for about an hour. Then there are these stupid trees with HUGE thorns in them. Maybe acacia trees!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne do any of your tortoises eat them? The bloom or the lant or both? None of mine have ever been interested in them. My son dislikes them intensely, so he is always breaking down their stalks. I admit, I dislike working around the stalks, especially when they dry up. My Grandmother, when I was a child, told me how she use to use the bloom as dolls.


----------



## Torty Mom

emysemys said:


> Mary Anne: In your picture, look below the flowers at those two brown knobs on the stem. That's the seeds.



You got it, I just put a baggie in my purse, so I won't forget! 





Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they grew up on a stalk, this thing was growing like a vine. Pretty flower!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something has no doubt bent the stalk by walking on it.
Click to expand...

Sadly Jacqui no one really goes there much. It's not open to the public.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Here is what it looked like before I picked up the end. It's looks very much like a squash vine.



They do sorta look like a squash or melon vine your right. Never noticed that before.


----------



## Torty Mom

Yep that looks alot like it!


----------



## Jacqui

This is what a normal dead gone to seed stalk looks like...





This is a tall kitchen trash can with some I collected earlier this fall...


----------



## Torty Mom

Wow!!! Are you saving the seeds for next year?


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Wow!!! Are you saving the seeds for next year?



Actually I had only picked them, so I could send some to TerryO if she still wanted them.  Normally I just end up cutting out the stems in the fall/winter/spring and taking them to the dump for burning. Of course some fall and start new plants, which always seem to grow right in the walk way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Torty Mom said:


> Then there are these stupid trees with HUGE thorns in them. Maybe acacia trees!



I'll bet they're palo verde trees. They grow naturally in the Mojave desert (while acacia comes from Africa).

There are some species of hollyhock that grow like a bush. I tried to find it in a GOOGLE search, but wasn't successful. I THOUGHT it was called desert mallow, but that's not it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Traveller said:


> Here's a link,
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jeffrey_pine_cone.jpg
> 
> the one I bought is 13", haven't
> got around to weighing it yet.



So how did the project go? Any pictures of the finished product?



Torty Mom said:


> Lou and his cute little pink tongue. I took 50 pictures to get that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sulcata we were playing with. I was laying in the dirt and he came super close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a flower that was growing in one of the pens, I wonder what it is?



Lou is so cute and that sulcata is awesome! I agree with Jacqui in that I wish I had a tortoise club near me!!


----------



## lynnedit

Meee Toooo.
Wow, cute pics, love the one of the Sulcata with a red mouth!


----------



## Torty Mom

The sulcata ate 7 prickly pears in about 10 minutes. It was awesome to watch, then he came right over as if to say, hey lady get up and get some more! 



emysemys said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are these stupid trees with HUGE thorns in them. Maybe acacia trees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet they're palo verde trees. They grow naturally in the Mojave desert (while acacia comes from Africa).
> 
> There are some species of hollyhock that grow like a bush. I tried to find it in a GOOGLE search, but wasn't successful. I THOUGHT it was called desert mallow, but that's not it.
Click to expand...



Yvonne, it also had seed pods hanging kinda of like a string bean. Mean tree!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Nope...not palo verde then. Palo verde's seed pods look like pea pods.

Could it be a mesquite tree?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lasertrimguy/3626422748/


----------



## Torty Mom

Pretty close! Those thorns for sure but the leaves are a little different. I'll get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Almost sounds like a locust tree.


----------



## Torty Mom

Here is another picture of the sulcata at the habitat! So cute!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Without Anthony this thread seems way different.


----------



## Torty Mom

I miss the trouble maker....... you also? 

Story of my life...all alone in chat...... again *listens to the crickets chirping*

Last time I was here by myself it didn't go so well....... ((sigh))


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast nobody is fighting with ya! 



Torty Mom said:


> Here is another picture of the sulcata at the habitat! So cute!!



I think I need new glasses, because that cute red violet lipped face looks a DT to me. 


So between losing my sight and having too many kittens crawling on me and helping me type, I think I am hearing my bed calling me....


----------



## Torty Mom

He is huge, I don't think he is, but I will double check just in case. He has some major spurs on his backside. None on his front arms tho. Don't wanna be wrong. My hub thinks he weighs over 40 pounds. He was super hungry, he ate 7 prickly pears!! Chomp, chomp, chomp, chomp, gone!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Awe you love me... you really love me!


----------



## cherylim

Morning all! Another busy day today but I'll no doubt find some time for TFO!

Today's my fiance's turn to cook ME a three-course meal, after last week's disaster. Before that, we're going on a five mile walk and I've got loads of work to do.

First, breakfast!


----------



## pdrobber

hey Anthony...just to let you know, I'm going to a photoshoot today with a few dogs. It's with Miss Universe.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

AnthonyC said:


> Awe you love me... you really love me!



I wouldn't go that far, but close enough!


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys,
I have not been on in a couple o' days,
I have been sleeping at a friends!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

tyler0912 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have not been on in a couple o' days,
> I have been sleeping at a friends!



Hello and good morning from over here!


----------



## dmmj

MST3K on netflix


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Awe you love me... you really love me!



What would make you think THAT? 





tyler0912 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have not been on in a couple o' days,
> I have been sleeping at a friends!



Sounds like fun!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> hey Anthony...just to let you know, I'm going to a photoshoot today with a few dogs. It's with Miss Universe.



Very cool Peter!! It sounds like you have a cool job like Tom!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Morning all! Another busy day today but I'll no doubt find some time for TFO!
> 
> Today's my fiance's turn to cook ME a three-course meal, after last week's disaster. Before that, we're going on a five mile walk and I've got loads of work to do.
> 
> First, breakfast!



Is he a good cook?





CtTortoiseMom said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Anthony...just to let you know, I'm going to a photoshoot today with a few dogs. It's with Miss Universe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool Peter!! It sounds like you have a cool job like Tom!
Click to expand...


ahhh the off colored comments I could make Peter.  With all the publicity these dogs get, it would make you think you should never have any dogs left in the shelter at all.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Is he a good cook?



He is 

Limited, since he's a very VERY picky eater, but the things he does make are great. Not sure what I'm getting today. It'll be a surprise...or a shock.


----------



## AnthonyC

Geez, Pete! Life is good for you, huh? All I can say is that's one lucky dog! 



pdrobber said:


> hey Anthony...just to let you know, I'm going to a photoshoot today with a few dogs. It's with Miss Universe.





I miss you too, Jacqui!!!! 
It's nice here being with family, but I'm ready to come home. There is a big rift between certain members of my family, so it's kind of stressful. I'm the only representative for my immediate family, so I have no one to help "deflect" the flak. Today should be a challenge... They've rented a big hall and we're all having a HUGE Italian dinner. It'll be the 1st time all sides of the "rift" have eaten together in years. Wish me luck! :shy:




Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe you love me... you really love me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would make you think THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have not been on in a couple o' days,
> I have been sleeping at a friends!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> He is
> 
> Limited, since he's a very VERY picky eater, but the things he does make are great. Not sure what I'm getting today. It'll be a surprise...or a shock.



What is his normal specialty to make?+


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is
> 
> Limited, since he's a very VERY picky eater, but the things he does make are great. Not sure what I'm getting today. It'll be a surprise...or a shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is his normal specialty to make?+
Click to expand...


The usual extent of his cooking is:

Spaghetti bolognese
Roast dinner
Lamb/Pork/Chicken and Chips
Homemade Pizza
Homemade Pies (beef and ale (ugh), beef and gravy or chicken)

He makes great food for me (stir fry, wraps, fish etc), but I don't get them often because he doesn't like them. He's great at anything he tries, but we don't have a lot of variety when we're sharing our meals.

However, I've had a clue for tonight. He set up a hangman clue, but he told me I could only guess one letter. I'd been predicting pie for a few days, so when I got this:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _/_ _ _/_ _ _ _ _/_ _ _

I chose the letter 'p'.

I ended up with this:

p_ _ _ _ _ _/_ _ _/_p_ _ _/_ _ _

I don't have a clue - guesses, anyone?


----------



## AnthonyC

Here is a quick picture of some of the fam at the wedding... there was 450 people there! I'm guessing that we went through a ton of pasta.. no exaggeration! Everything was homemade (Sauce, pasta, cannolis...everything). No caterers!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> I ended up with this:
> 
> p_ _ _ _ _ _/_ _ _/_p_ _ _/_ _ _
> 
> I don't have a clue - guesses, anyone?



potatoe and _p___ fry (of course only works if he miss spells potato as potatoe )



I thought sauces all came from jars and said Ragu on them?


----------



## AnthonyC

Could the third word be spice?


----------



## cherylim

Haha, guessing not necessary, guys.

I just told him I was getting you lot to help me, and he said that after he'd told me he was going to give me a clue, he'd decided he'd rather keep it a secret.

So, when I said 'p', he threw it in some random places so I wouldn't work the truth out. 

Oh well. I guess I'll just have to wait!


----------



## AnthonyC

Aww.... Booo! No fair!


----------



## cherylim

AnthonyC said:


> Aww.... Booo! No fair!



I know! Ruined my guessing game!

It does mean it might still be pie, though. I'm just going to have to sit here sniffing until whatever he's cooking starts to smell.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Aww.... Booo! No fair!



Yeah what Ant said! This was going to be the highlight of my day!



Did you spy the ingredients he has bought?


----------



## Torty Mom

AnthonyC said:


> Awe you love me... you really love me!



Awww shucks........apparently we do


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.... Booo! No fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what Ant said! This was going to be the highlight of my day!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spy the ingredients he has bought?
Click to expand...





Aww. 

I'd say it was going to be the highlight of mine, too, but I think I'll prefer the eating bit. 

And no, I've not seen the ingredients. He went out and got them, and I wasn't allowed downstairs as he brought them in. I'm now banned from the kitchen. (Yes, Ant - a woman banned from a kitchen!)

*sniff, sniff*

No luck, yet.


----------



## Jacqui

So ummm Ant, did you get me my gift from AZ yet?


----------



## tyler0912

Poor cheryl....
Now to play the waiting game................................................................UGH THIS GAME IS BORING!


----------



## AnthonyC

Honestly, Jacqui the only store that I've seen here where I am is Walmart & JC Penny. I don't even know where a gift shop would be around here. :shy:



Jacqui said:


> So ummm Ant, did you get me my gift from AZ yet?





Thanks, Mom! 



Torty Mom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe you love me... you really love me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww shucks........apparently we do
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

I think I smell the very faint scent of beef...


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> I think I smell the very faint scent of beef...



Sounds promising!


----------



## Torty Mom

Ahhhhhh, it's raining here. It never rains here. This is the second time this month. Ahhhhhh can't weed whack when the weeds are all wet. It's gonna be super muddy and I don't have any mud shoes. Well plans just got cancelled. I just checked the forecast and it's gonna rain all day. Look out nail polish, here I come! I have a ton of quilting to do too. Chai tea, nail polish and quilting, what a way to spend the day!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Ahhhhhh, it's raining here. It never rains here. This is the second time this month. Ahhhhhh can't weed whack when the weeds are all wet. It's gonna be super muddy and I don't have any mud shoes. Well plans just got cancelled. I just checked the forecast and it's gonna rain all day. Look out nail polish, here I come! I have a ton of quilting to do too. Chai tea, nail polish and quilting, what a way to spend the day!



I'll trade weather with you! It's only 24 here right now, plus I love rain... well usually. 





AnthonyC said:


> Honestly, Jacqui the only store that I've seen here where I am is Walmart & JC Penny. I don't even know where a gift shop would be around here. :shy:



I am not that kind of woman Ant. The gifts I like tend to come either from a pet store or a garden center... or somebody's yard. The purple leaf colored cactus *hint hint* sure is pretty...




cherylim said:


> I think I smell the very faint scent of beef...



*sniffs and sniffs again* no beef smell here. I do smell the kitten using the litter box....


----------



## Yvonne G

The first word might be "pumpkin" and if he mixed up the letters, maybe the second word is "pie" But I don't know any pumpkin pies that have more words behind them.


----------



## cherylim

Hello again, everyone.

We just had a power cut. Traumatising things, those!

Obviously everything went off, and then a few seconds later the neighbour's alarm started going off. It affected a couple of people along our road, but a majority still had power. We got in touch with the suppliers who told us they expected it to be fixed by 5am - so glad it lasted less than an hour. Apparently, 58 people in our area lost power. That's a major power cut here in England, and we don't get them often at all.

However, it's confused the food-cooking situation a little, and I was worried we were going to have a defrosted freezer. It also means Emrys has gone to bed early - he gave up and went to sleep and I didn't want to put the light back on and confuse him.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Hello again, everyone.
> 
> We just had a power cut. Traumatising things, those!
> 
> Obviously everything went off, and then a few seconds later the neighbour's alarm started going off. It affected a couple of people along our road, but a majority still had power. We got in touch with the suppliers who told us they expected it to be fixed by 5am - so glad it lasted less than an hour. Apparently, 58 people in our area lost power. That's a major power cut here in England, and we don't get them often at all.
> 
> However, it's confused the food-cooking situation a little, and I was worried we were going to have a defrosted freezer. It also means Emrys has gone to bed early - he gave up and went to sleep and I didn't want to put the light back on and confuse him.



Is your freezer full? Could have made for an interesting menu. 

Whenever power goes off here (atleast during the daylight hours) my first paniced thought is, "I DID pay that bill, didn't I????"


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again, everyone.
> 
> We just had a power cut. Traumatising things, those!
> 
> Obviously everything went off, and then a few seconds later the neighbour's alarm started going off. It affected a couple of people along our road, but a majority still had power. We got in touch with the suppliers who told us they expected it to be fixed by 5am - so glad it lasted less than an hour. Apparently, 58 people in our area lost power. That's a major power cut here in England, and we don't get them often at all.
> 
> However, it's confused the food-cooking situation a little, and I was worried we were going to have a defrosted freezer. It also means Emrys has gone to bed early - he gave up and went to sleep and I didn't want to put the light back on and confuse him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your freezer full? Could have made for an interesting menu.
> 
> Whenever power goes off here (atleast during the daylight hours) my first paniced thought is, "I DID pay that bill, didn't I????"
Click to expand...


Yep, the freezer is full. We did our big shop on Friday so it would have been an expensive loss. We were discussing if contents insurance would cover our gammon steaks etc.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I think Ant needs to get us al something from AZ!


----------



## Torty Mom

Zzzzzzzzzzzz chat is quiet

Hello John!!!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Yep, the freezer is full. We did our big shop on Friday so it would have been an expensive loss. We were discussing if contents insurance would cover our gammon steaks etc.



What are gammon steaks?


----------



## Torty Mom

Took me 15 minutes to get the thorn out of my thumb!

Hello Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Took me 15 minutes to get the thorn out of my thumb!



Important thing is you got it out. I hate it when a thorn gets into some place you just can't quite get to, but keep knocking into.


----------



## Torty Mom

We are almost at 200 pages!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the freezer is full. We did our big shop on Friday so it would have been an expensive loss. We were discussing if contents insurance would cover our gammon steaks etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are gammon steaks?
Click to expand...



Haha - I'm always surprised about the words you don't use! 

Um, apparently you just call it ham:

http://www.seabrite.com/jeffs_great_british_eats/food_glossary.htm

For us, ham is a thin cut, and gammon is cured and salted.

That website's interesting! (Although wrong in some places!)


----------



## Torty Mom

Still raining here and 49F.

Do you really think that tortie picture I posted could be a DT? It's so huge or are you pulling my leg?


----------



## Jacqui

Just had my first cup of hot chocolate for the season. It sure hit the spot.


----------



## Yvonne G

The hind leg "steak" section of a pig.

You can go to your User CP section and change how many pages or posts per page. I have mine set to maximum and there are only (ONLY?????) 60 pages.


----------



## tyler0912

Hello guys!  
What are you lot upto?


----------



## Jacqui

To me, ham is cured pork, be it as a hunk or sliced. I think of pork steaks sorta like pork chops only more marbled meat I guess.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> Just had my first cup of hot chocolate for the season. It sure hit the spot.



WOW i need a hot chocolate now! HMH....


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had my first cup of hot chocolate for the season. It sure hit the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW i need a hot chocolate now! HMH....
Click to expand...

Mine needed more marshmallows... and snow.


----------



## Torty Mom

I just weighed Tucker and he peed on my sock!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I just weighed Tucker and he peed on my sock!



He wanted you have that warm feeling!


----------



## tyler0912

Torty Mom said:


> I just weighed Tucker and he peed on my sock!



Lovely...i bet he is giggling now! 
BTW you made 200!


----------



## Torty Mom

NICE, but it only lasted a second, now it's cold.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> NICE, but it only lasted a second, now it's cold.



Life is just kinda like that.


----------



## tyler0912

Im ashamed to say........Your my Mom!


----------



## Torty Mom

It's all good, now I have fuzzy polka dot socks on, much warmer..... and cleaner  



tyler0912 said:


> Im ashamed to say........Your my Mom!


yep and proud of it!


----------



## tyler0912

Torty Mom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im ashamed to say........Your my Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> yep and proud of it!
Click to expand...


^^^^ glad one off us are?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi everyone. I was out shopping and my car temp said it was 63 outside so I rushed home to put Sid out for awhile but my ground temps are only measuring in the 40's . Bummer.


----------



## tyler0912

TortoiseMoM ! 
Your car is broken....get another!


----------



## Torty Mom

tyler0912 said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im ashamed to say........Your my Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> yep and proud of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ glad one off us are?
Click to expand...

I see how it is....your grounded mister! *tapping foot on floor*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tyler0912 said:


> TortoiseMoM !
> Your car is broken....get another!



Haha! I'll mention it to Rob


----------



## tyler0912

Torty Mom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im ashamed to say........Your my Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> yep and proud of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHH...im trying to watch something...Wait mom did you say something!
> 
> ^^^^ glad one off us are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see how it is....your grounded mister! *tapping foot on floor*
Click to expand...


SHH...im trying to watch something...Wait mom did you say something!


----------



## Torty Mom

Yes, you get my wet sock for Christmas.......


----------



## tyler0912

Anything is appreciated! 
I got to go guys...i need a hot chocolate!


----------



## cherylim

Mm...mini muffin pizza complete.

Main course was a chicken and thyme pie with chips and roast carrots. DELICIOUS!

Waiting for dessert, now. 

I guessed right with the pie, but wasn't expecting one that delicious.

Over-indulging...don't care...


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds good You need to tell BF that we would like to see the recipe please.


----------



## cherylim

Dessert was a chocolate gateaux, with vanilla and toffee ice cream and toffee sauce.

Definite indulgence - there goes my health for a while!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Dessert was a chocolate gateaux, with vanilla and toffee ice cream and toffee sauce.
> 
> Definite indulgence - there goes my health for a while!



Wow! That sounds delicious!


----------



## Torty Mom

My husband is baking in the kitchen and now the smoke detector is going off. The kitchen is full of smoke... Blahahahahha he is not going to live this one down for a looooong time! The bird is screaming, the cats ran and hid, the dog ran out the back door, I am laughing, my husband is pissed and Evan says "Dad that never happens when Mom cooks!" Blahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> My husband is baking in the kitchen and now the smoke detector is going off. The kitchen is full of smoke... Blahahahahha he is not going to live this one down for a looooong time! The bird is screaming, the cats ran and hid, the dog ran out the back door, I am laughing, my husband is pissed and Evan says "Dad that never happens when Mom cooks!" Blahahahahahaaaaaa



Haha - brilliant! What was he making? 

And how old is Evan?


----------



## Torty Mom

Well that was alot of fun. It's cold and rainy, we had to open the front door and back door and put a fan on the smoke detector, then it would stop only to start up again 2 minutes later. Boy is my bird pissed, I think it hurt her ears, poor baby! 

Evan is 12, just got off being grounded for grades  

All is calm now!!! Finally!

He made apples wrapped in biscuits, but the sauce leaked out and started the nightmare!


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> Well that was alot of fun. It's cold and rainy, we had to open the front door and back door and put a fan on the smoke detector, then it would stop only to start up again 2 minutes later. Boy is my bird pissed, I think it hurt her ears, poor baby!
> 
> Evan is 12, just got off being grounded for grades
> 
> All is calm now!!! Finally!
> 
> He made apples wrapped in biscuits, but the sauce leaked out and started the nightmare!



At least you know the smoke detector works! Or did, until you wore the batteries down...


----------



## Torty Mom

That would be just my luck! They were yummy!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hello everyone 

I've had such an amazing weekend  
I'm so excited. If everything works out how it should, hopefully *crosses fingers* than I will have some brilliant and exciting news to share eventually. 
eeeeeppppp


----------



## TurtleTortoise

stephiiberrybean said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've had such an amazing weekend
> I'm so excited. If everything works out how it should, hopefully *crosses fingers* than I will have some brilliant and exciting news to share eventually.
> eeeeeppppp



Is it that you ended up getting some more tortoises? Possibly hingebacks??

I just realized we hit 200 pages!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> That would be just my luck! They were yummy!



Just had a look at what your 'biscuits' are. Not sure it would be my kind of thing, but I imagine it'd be really tasty if I liked anything other than sponge cake.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> My husband is baking in the kitchen and now the smoke detector is going off. The kitchen is full of smoke... Blahahahahha he is not going to live this one down for a looooong time! The bird is screaming, the cats ran and hid, the dog ran out the back door, I am laughing, my husband is pissed and Evan says "Dad that never happens when Mom cooks!" Blahahahahahaaaaaa



 what was he cooking?



Never mind, I saw the answer to what he was cooking.

Here I was so happy with the meal I fixed myself...fried some chicken livers, which I hadn't had in years. My son had gotten some gizzards a few weeks back and reminded me how cheap gutts were to buy. Now I need some beef liver with onions... yummy!

Any how what you all have been getting treated with by your guys sounds sooooo much more yummy, I am depressed.


----------



## Torty Mom

Almost like an apple turnover except it was made with a biscuit. The outside wasn't sweet, but the inside was. Now the house smells of burnt apple pie.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui, we have lots of pie left if you want me to send some over? It might not get through customs, though.


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui, what is the purple leaf cactus you were talking about earlier?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

TurtleTortoise said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I've had such an amazing weekend
> I'm so excited. If everything works out how it should, hopefully *crosses fingers* than I will have some brilliant and exciting news to share eventually.
> eeeeeppppp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that you ended up getting some more tortoises? Possibly hingebacks??
> 
> I just realized we hit 200 pages!! Woohoo!!!!
Click to expand...


Sadly not! 
It's more the eventual possibility of getting another hairy thing with 4 legs that goes neigh  providing my plan works out. Got a few things to sort out and do first before that happens but hopefully it will


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui, what is the purple leaf cactus you were talking about earlier?



When I was in AZ a few years back, the one garden center I was allowed to visit had these awesome cactus. The pads were a bluish color rather then the normal green. I couldn't figure out how to fit that cactus safely into the car without somebody ending up falling into it. So I didn't get it. 

Since then, may be a year to year and a half ago it seems, Robyn (Crazy) talked about being gifted a pad from one of those blue cactus. I keep looking, but haven't found one again.





cherylim said:


> Jacqui, we have lots of pie left if you want me to send some over? It might not get through customs, though.



 You sure generous with his leftovers! 





stephiiberrybean said:


> Sadly not!
> It's more the eventual possibility of getting another hairy thing with 4 legs that goes neigh  providing my plan works out. Got a few things to sort out and do first before that happens but hopefully it will



So what is your reason for wanting this horse? What can you do having him that you could not do with the horse flesh now with you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

Would it be this one:

http://fireflyforest.net/firefly/2005/05/23/santa-rita-pricklypear/

I have two different Santa Rita Opuntia cacti...one has pink flowers and the other has yellow.

Remind me in the Spring and I'll send you a pad from both.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

stephiiberrybean said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I've had such an amazing weekend
> I'm so excited. If everything works out how it should, hopefully *crosses fingers* than I will have some brilliant and exciting news to share eventually.
> eeeeeppppp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that you ended up getting some more tortoises? Possibly hingebacks??
> 
> I just realized we hit 200 pages!! Woohoo!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly not!
> It's more the eventual possibility of getting another hairy thing with 4 legs that goes neigh  providing my plan works out. Got a few things to sort out and do first before that happens but hopefully it will
Click to expand...


Hopefully you get it! At first when I read "getting another hairy thing" I thought you were getting a tarantula!


----------



## Torty Mom

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...F8C67DC1696D69D0ED2D48B68&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR

Jacqui, could this be it?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

It's a long story Jacqui - Here's the shortened, as best I can, version. 
I'm looking for my own land for my two horses. Jimbo suffers from severe separation anxiety and so can't be left alone for even a second (He's gone through field fencing before because he's been left alone!) So if I find land than it'll just be him and Berry. Limiting what I can do with Berry. Meaning I wouldn't be able to show her or go out for a ride with her because Jimbo wouldn't be able to be left alone.
My friend has a 4 year old pony for sale who needs someone to spend time with them. She's been backed and worked but she would respond 10x better to my methods. I went and saw her tonight to have a play and as thought she's responded well to me. My mum fell in love with her too. 
So if I manage to find some land than the pony would provide the company for Jimbo for me to be able to take Berry away (or Berry be Jimbo's company whilst I take pony to do things.) 
Not only that but with me wanting to work with problem horses and teach than having another pony that is completely different breed, size, age, back ground and temperament etc to my two will show that no matter what the horse you can build up a bond and work with that pony!

Not only that but I've got the time and money for another one so why not? The pony needs a loving home and I'm willing to offer it


----------



## Torty Mom

Where did Jacqui go??? Sheesh she didn't even tell us she was leaving!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

TurtleTortoise said:


> Hopefully you get it! At first when I read "getting another hairy thing" I thought you were getting a tarantula!



Oh no! 
No trantulas for me! Thank god!
I'd have to move home till I knew Trantula was back at pet shop or locked in a titanium box with about 20 locks and someone had lost all 20 keys!!


----------



## Yvonne G

You can always take Jimbo along to the shows with you and the other horse. Back in the day, that's what I used to have to do. I would trailer up both horses (I had a stock trailer which worked like a big stall when there was only one horse in it), leave the separation anxiety baby in the trailer, not tied, then go do my classes. She screamed and pawed for a bit, but then she would get interested in the activity outside the trailer and settle down.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

emysemys said:


> You can always take Jimbo along to the shows with you and the other horse. Back in the day, that's what I used to have to do. I would trailer up both horses (I had a stock trailer which worked like a big stall when there was only one horse in it), leave the separation anxiety baby in the trailer, not tied, then go do my classes. She screamed and pawed for a bit, but then she would get interested in the activity outside the trailer and settle down.



I wish. 
Jimbo can't travel far or for long because of his spinal arthritis. The risk of him falling in the trailer is too great.
He'd also go mad being left in the trailer alone. He'd tip the trailer. Last time I had him in a trailer alone and let the other horse get out and go out of sight he completely freaked and almost ended up in a nasty accident trying to get out to the other horse. 
Whenever we travel with another horse if he's last off the other horse has to stay in full view the whole time. 
He's really bad, people don't believe it till they see it. It's why last novemeber he ended up in critical condition at the vets and nearly died because he was stabled and the girls got through the field fence into the field away from his stable because something spooked them and he completely panicked and ended up destroying a stable and in blind panic going through the post and rail fence with a metal door frame from the stable around his leg. It cut him up bad! (well thats what we believe to have happened, we can only guess considering it happened early hours of the morning and it wasn't till my auntie went round to feed them that she noticed a completely destroyed stable and no Jimbo!)

Also even if he could do that it's not fair him doing that with him being so poorly and old. He's too big a horse to stand around in a small space for the day whilst I show another horse.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Where did Jacqui go??? Sheesh she didn't even tell us she was leaving!



When did we get that rule? 





emysemys said:


> Jacqui:
> 
> Would it be this one:
> 
> http://fireflyforest.net/firefly/2005/05/23/santa-rita-pricklypear/
> 
> I have two different Santa Rita Opuntia cacti...one has pink flowers and the other has yellow.
> 
> Remind me in the Spring and I'll send you a pad from both.



  will add it to my list. Of course, we could just make things really simple and just have me beg for a start from everything in your yard.... tortoises included!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Jacqui go??? Sheesh she didn't even tell us she was leaving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did we get that rule?
Click to expand...


Since just now


----------



## AnthonyC

How are you going to travel with all those horses, Beans!?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

AnthonyC said:


> How are you going to travel with all those horses, Beans!?



You know how


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui, we were chatting I googled, Yvonne googled and then poof you were gone! 

Is that the right cactus? If so it's called Santa Rita Tupac, and there is some even on eBay! 

It's hard to type with wet polish on.....

It's a cool cactus, the colder air turns it purple! Then when it warms back up it's turns the bluish color.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui, we were chatting I googled, Yvonne googled and then poof you were gone!
> 
> Is that the right cactus? If so it's called Santa Rita Tupac, and there is some even on eBay!
> 
> It's hard to type with wet polish on.....





Sorry, I left to go dig under one of the tortoise enclosure stands to find if that was where the cats had hidden my temp gun. Sorta found more stuff then I expected and then once I got started, I keep having to do the next section, ect.., 

To be honest, I think the one you found is really what I saw, but after seeing Yvonne's those are even neater. Even sweeter when a plant comes here from somebody, so thoughts of them are attached to the plant, if you know what I mean? Makes the plant more then just a plant, more a piece of memory or heart. 









Torty Mom said:


> It's a cool cactus, the colder air turns it purple! Then when it warms back up it's turns the bluish color.


Can you imagine with our cooler times how neat it would look? Wonder if they can handle outdoor year long, or if I will have to indoor them during the winter.



Does it surprise anybody (other then me) how the same rough variety of plant can look so different then a picture of another one of the same rough type? I assume they are basically the same species/variety, just individual plant differences?


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys,
What ya up to?
Im in bed, tired as hell!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

tyler0912 said:


> Hey guys,
> What ya up to?
> Im in bed, tired as hell!



Well then, why are you still awake?


----------



## tyler0912

I have really bad sleeping patterns,
I find it hard to sleep, awkward right?
Today i went to watch TV at 7pm and woke up at 11pm i missed all my TV shows :O
Im expected to get back a sleep for school tommorow!
I'm lucky if i get 3 hours of straight sleep a night!


----------



## Jacqui

I am sure you will take this wrong, but perhaps not coming online and chatting or other stimulating activities might help you to sleep.


----------



## tyler0912

Its an obsession!
I have to have background noise to get to sleep,
Im a weird kid?


----------



## Jacqui

No, but you might try something that ends up being more soothing and more turns into background noise, not something your mind clicks on to. Something like having a fan on.


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui do you have a christmas cactus plant? 

I have to have a fan on to sleep! Need that white noise sound. Have since I was very young!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

If I know I have to sleep but cant (which is the norm for me!) than I put music on  It takes a while but it does help!


----------



## SailingMystic

stephiiberrybean said:


> If I know I have to sleep but cant (which is the norm for me!) than I put music on  It takes a while but it does help!



I just got a fish tank --- ahhhh soothing! Love the sound. It's in my bedroom and sounds like a waterfall


----------



## Torty Mom

That is a great idea Diane! Glad you joined us in chat!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tyler0912 said:


> Its an obsession!
> I have to have background noise to get to sleep,
> Im a weird kid?



If you could avoid naps I think that could help too. 

I never get to bed until around 11 or 12 and I get up at 5:50am at the latest. Although, I have been up since 5 this morning and every time I sit down somebody wants something, and I still have a 2 kids to get in bed, a kitchen to clean and a load of laundry to fold. Waaa, now I want to go to bed!


----------



## SailingMystic

Torty Mom said:


> That is a great idea Diane! Glad you joined us in chat!



Thanks! Nice to be here! My fish are enjoying Holiday music from my alarm clock and they seem to like it lol!! I can't believe jingle bells is already on the radio.... !


----------



## Torty Mom

CtTortoiseMom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an obsession!
> I have to have background noise to get to sleep,
> Im a weird kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could avoid naps I think that could help too.
> 
> I never get to bed until around 11 or 12 and I get up at 5:50am at the latest. Although, I have been up since 5 this morning and every time I sit down somebody wants something, and I still have a 2 kids to get in bed, a kitchen to clean and a load of laundry to fold. Waaa, now I want to go to bed!
Click to expand...

Erin, I swear it gets better and then guess what..... you will think I am crazy but you will miss it!!! I sure do! 


I only have to work 2 days next week, I am soooooooooooo excited!!! 

Our district gave us an extra day at Thanksgiving this year and tacked one on at the end of the year! Ok by me!! They did it because attendance is so low and they lose out on ADA!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an obsession!
> I have to have background noise to get to sleep,
> Im a weird kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could avoid naps I think that could help too.
> 
> I never get to bed until around 11 or 12 and I get up at 5:50am at the latest. Although, I have been up since 5 this morning and every time I sit down somebody wants something, and I still have a 2 kids to get in bed, a kitchen to clean and a load of laundry to fold. Waaa, now I want to go to bed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erin, I swear it gets better and then guess what..... you will think I am crazy but you will miss it!!! I sure do!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I think i am just tired and that makes everything feel a lot more daunting.


----------



## Torty Mom

No, you are right it is daunting! And it never ends! But it will be better in a few years. Then it's like: Hey anybody hungry? Does anyone need any laundry done? Anyone need Mom for anything??? 

Now , it's where are you going and will you be home for dinner! Then when they learn to drive a whole other ball game! 

Mary Anne + empty nest syndrome =


----------



## AnthonyC

Mary Anne I will come stay with you awhile. I'll be like the 30yr old son you NEVER wanted!


----------



## Torty Mom

Aww thanks Ant, I was thinking more on the lines of cute and cuddly grandkids!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui do you have a christmas cactus plant?
> 
> I have to have a fan on to sleep! Need that white noise sound. Have since I was very young!





Not for a few years. When on the road, my one I had from my Grandmother died. I tried some clearance one's, but they died while I was on the road, too. 

I got hooked on a fan noise in the semi, plus the sound of the reefer running.


----------



## AnthonyC

Oh no! Can't help you with that one. That's a long long long time from now!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> If I know I have to sleep but cant (which is the norm for me!) than I put music on  It takes a while but it does help!


If I try music, I start concentrating on the words and then I can't sleep. 





SailingMystic said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I know I have to sleep but cant (which is the norm for me!) than I put music on  It takes a while but it does help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a fish tank --- ahhhh soothing! Love the sound. It's in my bedroom and sounds like a waterfall
Click to expand...

Those are great, plus you get the beauty of the fish!





Torty Mom said:


> Erin, I swear it gets better and then guess what..... you will think I am crazy but you will miss it!!! I sure do!



So very true! 





Torty Mom said:


> Aww thanks Ant, I was thinking more on the lines of cute and cuddly grandkids!



Ones you can spoil and give back to the parents when your tired of them.  I told my children, no sex til they are 30.  Have to admit, I am just about ready for Grandkids... but don't tell them.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I get off Wednesday through Friday this week so im happy!  but, on Wednesday, I go to the dentist!  why does it have to be on a day off? Why????


----------



## Torty Mom

Well you can pretend you forgot and then reschedule! hehehehehe


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> I get off Wednesday through Friday this week so im happy!  but, on Wednesday, I go to the dentist!  why does it have to be on a day off? Why????



 Because it then won't take you away from where you need to be!  My Mom, when I was a child, always made such appointments either before school or on the first day of vacation.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Torty Mom said:


> Well you can pretend you forgot and then reschedule! hehehehehe



I already did that twice Its been at least 3 months from when I was supposed to have it!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can pretend you forgot and then reschedule! hehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that twice Its been at least 3 months from when I was supposed to have it!
Click to expand...


You need to come up with some new excuses!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Your right... What should I do?


----------



## Torty Mom

Looks like you are going to the dentist! Have fun!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Your right... What should I do?



Go to the dentist and get it over with.  It's not going to be as bad as you think.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Yeah I'm not to worried about it. It seems like the worst part is after when your whole face is numb!

What does the little button in between the reply and report button do? The one at the bottom of every post? I accidentally clicked it because it's hard doing things on iPods.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a quote button.


----------



## AnthonyC

I hate going to the dentist, so I sympathize with you! They scare the ever loving crap out of me!!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Yeah I'm not to worried about it. It seems like the worst part is after when your whole face is numb!
> 
> What does the little button in between the reply and report button do? The one at the bottom of every post? I accidentally clicked it because it's hard doing things on iPods.







Jacqui said:


> It's a quote button.



By pushing it on both your last post and mine, then hitting the new reply button as you can see above are both our quotes.





AnthonyC said:


> I hate going to the dentist, so I sympathize with you! They scare the ever loving crap out of me!!



Me too, but sometimes you need to just bite the bullet and get it over with.


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> It's a quote button.


It never works for me!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not to worried about it. It seems like the worst part is after when your whole face is numb!
> 
> What does the little button in between the reply and report button do? The one at the bottom of every post? I accidentally clicked it because it's hard doing things on iPods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a quote button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By pushing it on both your last post and mine, then hitting the new reply button as you can see above are both our quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate going to the dentist, so I sympathize with you! They scare the ever loving crap out of me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, but sometimes you need to just bite the bullet and get it over with.
Click to expand...





Ok thanks.

Hey it's Ant! How's it going way over there?



Jacqui said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not to worried about it. It seems like the worst part is after when your whole face is numb!
> 
> What does the little button in between the reply and report button do? The one at the bottom of every post? I accidentally clicked it because it's hard doing things on iPods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a quote button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By pushing it on both your last post and mine, then hitting the new reply button as you can see above are both our quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate going to the dentist, so I sympathize with you! They scare the ever loving crap out of me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, but sometimes you need to just bite the bullet and get it over with.
Click to expand...







Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a quote button.
> 
> 
> 
> It never works for me!
Click to expand...


It just worked for me... I think


----------



## lynnedit

TurtleTortoise said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not to worried about it. It seems like the worst part is after when your whole face is numb!
> 
> What does the little button in between the reply and report button do? The one at the bottom of every post? I accidentally clicked it because it's hard doing things on iPods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a quote button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By pushing it on both your last post and mine, then hitting the new reply button as you can see above are both our quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate going to the dentist, so I sympathize with you! They scare the ever loving crap out of me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, but sometimes you need to just bite the bullet and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks.
> 
> Hey it's Ant! How's it going way over there?
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not to worried about it. It seems like the worst part is after when your whole face is numb!
> 
> What does the little button in between the reply and report button do? The one at the bottom of every post? I accidentally clicked it because it's hard doing things on iPods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a quote button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By pushing it on both your last post and mine, then hitting the new reply button as you can see above are both our quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate going to the dentist, so I sympathize with you! They scare the ever loving crap out of me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, but sometimes you need to just bite the bullet and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a quote button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It never works for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just worked for me... I think
Click to expand...








Sure looks that way, lol!

My husband made Beef with Broccoli, came out pretty well. Stir fry mix from Trader's, and you can get by with less meat....


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a quote button.
> 
> 
> 
> It never works for me!
Click to expand...


Huh, wonder why.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a quote button.
> 
> 
> 
> It never works for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh, wonder why.
Click to expand...


yeah, wonder why????

Make sure you click the quote icon and also verify you want the quote by clicking on the comment too...


----------



## Torty Mom

I usually use the quick reply box! 
I can't figure out the quote thingie, It's me the user


----------



## lynnedit

We like you lots anyway


----------



## Torty Mom

Aww thanks Lynne! I am such a dork when it comes to techie stuff, I usually call for one of the kids! They always know how to do stuff! LOL!!!


----------



## dmmj

Just because you are paranoid does not mean that they are not after you.


----------



## AnthonyC

Finally back in the room. Sooo tired! I'm all Italian familied out! Did see some great sights though:

























Can you see the rainbow in the first pic??


----------



## tyler0912

CtTortoiseMom said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its an obsession!
> I have to have background noise to get to sleep,
> Im a weird kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could avoid naps I think that could help too.
> 
> I never get to bed until around 11 or 12 and I get up at 5:50am at the latest. Although, I have been up since 5 this morning and every time I sit down somebody wants something, and I still have a 2 kids to get in bed, a kitchen to clean and a load of laundry to fold. Waaa, now I want to go to bed!
Click to expand...


I dont usual nap but as soon as i sit down on the sofa and im tired....IM SLEEPING! ugh....
im always on here soo it is hard to even think about a nap....



Morning all! 
Just having a coffee.....feeling refreshed for now until school starts....
'7:00am' now go get ready for school at '7:30am' go set off for school at '7:50am' school starts at '8:40am' .


----------



## stephiiberrybean

SailingMystic said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I know I have to sleep but cant (which is the norm for me!) than I put music on  It takes a while but it does help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a fish tank --- ahhhh soothing! Love the sound. It's in my bedroom and sounds like a waterfall
Click to expand...


I use to have a tropical fish tank. I could lay there all night listening too and watching the fish. I use to breed Guppies and Mollies. 
I got rid of it though because I got this little catfish thing and it grew huge and ate all my other fish  I named him 'big bub' and he went to a lovely home and grew up in a massive tank which meant he grew to be enormous!! I use to visit him all the time. (Sad I know but that fish wasn't just any fish it was big bub and although he might have eaten all my other fish he was still my bub!) 
So then we got rid of the tank as I was too sad to get anymore fish after all my original fish and the adult ones i'd bred all died or got eaten.


----------



## AnthonyC

GOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO! 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## pdrobber

here are some pics from yesterday's filming/shoot!


----------



## AnthonyC

Nice, Pete! Lucky son of a gun!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> GOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO!
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Well it was until somebody told me about the bad weather coming into NY. *grumble grumble*

Tomorrow afternoon, I get to go after Josh and bring him home from college. I am really impressed with how Ash (number 3 child) has taken charged of putting on this year's Thanksgiving. Will be a bit strange to be loading up plates, pots and pans along with a few food items. When Toby (number 1 child) had down them, he had all those items since I had bought him a complete kitchen when he moved back home from AZ. Thank goodness Toby is still going to go over and cook the turkey for Ash. Toby makes the world's bestest turkey.  Ash well let's just say she can usually manage to microwave a frozen meal just fine.


----------



## dmmj

well my sunday was ruined, we had planned on taking a family portrait for my grandma for christmas. She is 80 and we figured she had enough stuff, and a family photo would be something she would cherish for the rest of her life, but the rain came and ruined all of the plans. So we have rescheduled it for two weeks ans we are hoping for no rain.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> well my sunday was ruined, we had planned on taking a family portrait for my grandma for christmas. She is 80 and we figured she had enough stuff, and a family photo would be something she would cherish for the rest of her life, but the rain came and ruined all of the plans. So we have rescheduled it for two weeks ans we are hoping for no rain.



That sounds like a wonderful gift! Sorry it rained.


----------



## dmmj

Do you prefer ketchup? or catsup?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Do you prefer ketchup? or catsup?



Ketchup. The other way reminds me of my cats being up to something or even may be even hairballs.


----------



## Torty Mom

Wooo hooo 2 days of work this week....... woo hoo 2 days of work this week!! I am soooo excited I can't stand it!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Wooo hooo 2 days of work this week....... woo hoo 2 days of work this week!! I am soooo excited I can't stand it!!!



Isn't that actually only two days of PAID work and then the rest of the week being more then the usual amount of work at home?


----------



## Torty Mom

Yes, but I won't have to hear Mrs. B. 50,000 times in a five minute time slot. Don't get me wrong I love my job and all the kids, just super nice to have a break and recharge!  

Actually I am very lucky, the hubby does the cooking!!!! Or burning and setting off the fire alarm! Blahahahaa

I get paid for the whole week!!


----------



## AnthonyC

No, everything is going to be okay. Trust me! I come home Wednesday so I'm all over the weather! You'll be fine! 



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOOD MORNINGGGG TFOOOO!
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was until somebody told me about the bad weather coming into NY. *grumble grumble*
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon, I get to go after Josh and bring him home from college. I am really impressed with how Ash (number 3 child) has taken charged of putting on this year's Thanksgiving. Will be a bit strange to be loading up plates, pots and pans along with a few food items. When Toby (number 1 child) had down them, he had all those items since I had bought him a complete kitchen when he moved back home from AZ. Thank goodness Toby is still going to go over and cook the turkey for Ash. Toby makes the world's bestest turkey.  Ash well let's just say she can usually manage to microwave a frozen meal just fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Your all over the weather?! That sounds messy!!! 



AnthonyC said:


> No, everything is going to be okay. Trust me! I come home Wednesday so I'm all over the weather! You'll be fine!


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys,
Just writing a thread.... Tiago is not himself!


----------



## AnthonyC

Steph get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Steph get your mind out of the gutter!



Why? are you getting crowded in there?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I just burped, and it was so weird! It was juicy and then barf came up and then I swollowed it back down. It was weird an awesome.


----------



## tyler0912

EW TurtleTortoise......
And jacqui... could imagine not alot of space....steph...And ants big head...ooopppsss....


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> I just burped, and it was so weird! It was juicy and then barf came up and then I swollowed it back down. It was weird an awesome.



The word gross comes to mind... 





tyler0912 said:


> could imagine not alot of space....steph...And ants big head...ooopppsss....



Okay.... I think I need to leave, before I type what my real response was to this well worded comment.  Out of the mouth of babes is all I can say.


----------



## Yvonne G

TurtleTortoise said:


> I just burped, and it was so weird! It was juicy and then barf came up and then I swollowed it back down. It was weird an awesome.



Too much...I say, *too much* information!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

eiw, TurtleTortoise. TMI!!!!!!

Anthony, I've already told you the gutter is your home not mine! 
I only visit occasionally to make sure that your ego isn't getting any bigger


----------



## Yvonne G

Normally I cook a big turkey dinner, even though its just me here...by myself...just little old me...all alone...me..

But this year I bought a little half breast in the frozen food department and Country Crock mashed potatoes. So its going to be "fast" food for me on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Normally I cook a big turkey dinner, even though its just me here...by myself...just little old me...all alone...me..
> 
> But this year I bought a little half breast in the frozen food department and Country Crock mashed potatoes. So its going to be "fast" food for me on Thanksgiving!



Now you have gone and made me feel guilty! I just know as I am sitting down to our feast, flashes of you all by your lonesome will flash across my mind.


----------



## tyler0912

This thread is getting....welll.....nevermind!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> This thread is getting....welll.....nevermind!



I think the word is AWESOME!!! Who would ever have thought we would be sharing farts, burps, smoke alarms, and so much more!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is getting....welll.....nevermind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the word is AWESOME!!! Who would ever have thought we would be sharing farts, burps, smoke alarms, and so much more!
Click to expand...


I agree!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL 
This thread has made me get so friendly with many people....they express thereselves hear without this i would not be on tfo as much!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

emysemys said:


> Normally I cook a big turkey dinner, even though its just me here...by myself...just little old me...all alone...me..
> 
> But this year I bought a little half breast in the frozen food department and Country Crock mashed potatoes. So its going to be "fast" food for me on Thanksgiving!



Oh Yvonne  I'll come and join you to keep your company if you want? I could do with a holiday to get away from all this stupid, idiotic, british people I keep attracting who just keep upsetting me and saying nasty thing!! 
I'm stressed. Can you tell?

Can i come and holiday at your place?!  I make a good cup of tea. Now i know thats sealed the deal


----------



## Yvonne G

Please do...but bear in mind that you MAY NOT touch my chocolate chip ice cream! And also, I usually nap after lunch, so you MAY NOT disturb me at that time. And also, you must wipe down the tiles in the bathroom after your shower. And also...well, you get the picture.


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I cook a big turkey dinner, even though its just me here...by myself...just little old me...all alone...me..
> 
> But this year I bought a little half breast in the frozen food department and Country Crock mashed potatoes. So its going to be "fast" food for me on Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yvonne  I'll come and join you to keep your company if you want? I could do with a holiday to get away from all this stupid, idiotic, british people I keep attracting who just keep upsetting me and saying nasty thing!!
> I'm stressed. Can you tell?
> 
> Can i come and holiday at your place?!  I make a good cup of tea. Now i know thats sealed the deal
Click to expand...


Ahh wassup' ?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Chili dog for dinner! I might have to stop for gas afterwards!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Oh, don't start that again!

Jacqui, control yourself!!


----------



## tyler0912

TurtleTortoise said:


> Chili dog for dinner! I might have to stop for gas afterwards!



OH MY GOODNES! .... Please leave this thread while your have a Trumpet ***!


----------



## tyler0912

BuffaloSoldier said:


> Farts wth a tortoise forum farts ew this is why i hate forums.



Why did you join..... tortoiseFORUM.org?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Please do...but bear in mind that you MAY NOT touch my chocolate chip ice cream! And also, I usually nap after lunch, so you MAY NOT disturb me at that time. And also, you must wipe down the tiles in the bathroom after your shower. And also...well, you get the picture.



What?! Your not going to warn her that she has to sleep in a room with 1,000s of eyes staring at her?????





stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh, don't start that again!
> 
> Jacqui, control yourself!!



I am! I am! Dang I just got on, now I have to leave until I can control my fingers. (  Let's see how much control Ant has tonight with that comment!  )


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please do...but bear in mind that you MAY NOT touch my chocolate chip ice cream! And also, I usually nap after lunch, so you MAY NOT disturb me at that time. And also, you must wipe down the tiles in the bathroom after your shower. And also...well, you get the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! Your not going to warn her that she has to sleep in a room with 1,000s of eyes staring at her?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't start that again!
> 
> Jacqui, control yourself!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am! I am! Dang I just got on, now I have to leave until I can control my fingers. (  Let's see how much control Ant has tonight with that comment!  )
Click to expand...




Ant never has any control of anything!! Especially not his mind!

1000's of eyes staring at me?! now i'm scared!!


----------



## Jacqui

BuffaloSoldier said:


> Farts wth a tortoise forum farts ew this is why i hate forums.



Then why not share more of your personal side with us and may be keep us from resorting to forum farts?  





stephiiberrybean said:


> Ant never has any control of anything!! Especially not his mind!
> 
> 1000's of eyes staring at me?! now i'm scared!!



Well he did have control that one time, but it was long long ago.... wait no that was somebody else I was thinking of. 

You should be scared!


----------



## tyler0912

BuffaloSoldier said:


> wel im 16 and i am punk/emo rocker.
> i self harm often have 4 torts that all?



well...i do not think that is what jacqui ment...but hey any information is good information...
Emo/Punk/Rock? im guessing music genrÃ© ? 
Self harm? Why?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ant never has any control of anything!! Especially not his mind!
> 
> 1000's of eyes staring at me?! now i'm scared!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he did have control that one time, but it was long long ago.... wait no that was somebody else I was thinking of.
> 
> You should be scared!
Click to expand...



Hahahah!! 
Yep, that was definitely someone else you were thinking about! 

Ant lost control and fell in the gutter a long time and since then he's been stuck! 



BuffaloSoldier said:


> wel im 16 and i am punk/emo rocker.
> i self harm often have 4 torts that all?



So what sort of bands are you into?


----------



## Jacqui

BuffaloSoldier said:


> wel im 16 and i am punk/emo rocker.
> i self harm often have 4 torts that all?



So still in school? Refresh my mind what country/state are you in? Do you play, sing, or just listen?


----------



## tyler0912

I Love paramore....i believe steph likes them too...
And oh...ok?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

ahh.. You might recognise the lyrics in my signature than  

Not into the all time low stuff, but whatever you like 
I'm more into old school. Queen, Motley Crue, Iron Maiden.... etc.

Self Harm is not a good way of expressing yourself.
I use to do it but more for a physiological reason.
Theres no good reason to self harm and to me "expressing" isn't a good enough reason and more of an attention reason.


----------



## tyler0912

I ditto every last detail of stephs paragraph.
I like old school music.
I think you stop the self harm.
It is not good,
If you are scarred because of it , many people think again over job application.
I know from experience i was bullied in primary went into a eating disorder,i put it back on over 4years.
I have alot of scars that i am not proud of.
Read this and think!


----------



## AnthonyC

Steph, move over... you're crowding me down here in the gutter! 

Family outing to some Christmas tree lighting thing... woo hoo! Obvious sarcasm. Family is great, but too much family is bleh! Grrrr....


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Steph, move over... you're crowding me down here in the gutter!
> 
> Family outing to some Christmas tree lighting thing... woo hoo! Obvious sarcasm. Family is great, but too much family is bleh! Grrrr....





Ant they may be a pain, but life without a family is far worse. Be thankful for what you have and that your getting time with them.


----------



## AnthonyC

I'm thankful for them, but b/c of the big rift between them, and me trying to remain neutral, it's just a lot of stress. Besides 1 more fuhgettabowdit and I'm going to lose my mind!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Get your minds out of the gutters and keep them out! 

I got a cold. Sore throat, headache, major runny nose...


----------



## Torty Mom

Well, so nice to see everything back to normal!  Ant is no longer allowed to go on vacation!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> I got a cold. Sore throat, headache, major runny nose...



Try a big bowl of Hot and Sour soup.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What?! Your not going to warn her that she has to sleep in a room with 1,000s of eyes staring at her?????



No, she's relegated to the barn, remember?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?! Your not going to warn her that she has to sleep in a room with 1,000s of eyes staring at her?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's relegated to the barn, remember?
Click to expand...


Oh that's right!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, it was at 121 pages when I got sick 24 hrs ago, now I missed 5 pages of nothingness, except for some reason Mary Anne is locked in the barn...


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> Well, it was at 121 pages when I got sick 24 hrs ago, now I missed 5 pages of nothingness, except for some reason Mary Anne is locked in the barn...



Not quite... it's Steph who will be staying in the barn, when she comes to spend Thanksgiving with your sister.  I think Yvonne wants the barn bedding to stay dry...


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!! That one really, really got me, Jacqui!!! Poor Mary Anne. I guess she'll never live that down.

Let's recap for Maggie:

Someone is preggers...

Someone else is Tyler's mum...

Ant is in the gutter...

John had some bad burps...

Ant made a very ugly remark about the girls at the wedding that I hope no one every repeats (in fact, if he gives me permission, I'll be happy to delete it from the thread...

Did I miss anything?

Oh, yeah...Tyler is sleepy!

O-o-o-ps! Its past my TV program start time. See you all in the morning!


----------



## AnthonyC

I miss everybody! I can't wait to be home and back on the couch talking to all of you! You guys are like a part of the family now! Arizona was a lot of fun but I would've enjoyed it so much more, I think if I visited a place where there was more desert and I could've seen the tortoises roaming free!  What is everyone doing for Thanksgiving? I've got a Thanksgiving secret I want to tell you when I get back! You know me I'll have to black mail everyone... and you'll owe me secrets as well! 
Not sure if I'll be on later or maybe not until Thursday b/c the flight doesn't land until 9:00 my time and 6:00 PST. Talk to everyone soon! Be good!!! xoxox


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> I miss everybody! I can't wait to be home and back on the couch talking to all of you! You guys are like a part of the family now! Arizona was a lot of fun but I would've enjoyed it so much more, I think if I visited a place where there was more desert and I could've seen the tortoises roaming free!  What is everyone doing for Thanksgiving? I've got a Thanksgiving secret I want to tell you when I get back! You know me I'll have to black mail everyone... and you'll owe me secrets as well!
> Not sure if I'll be on later or maybe not until Thursday b/c the flight doesn't land until 9:00 my time and 6:00 PST. Talk to everyone soon! Be good!!! xoxox



You have decided to become a woman!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hahaha!
Oh so that's the secret is it! 

Anthony you should know by now that you don't have to hide things like that from me


----------



## AnthonyC

Sadly, I'm going to be signing off for awhile. I'll talk to all of you when I get home.


----------



## Jacqui

AnthonyC said:


> Sadly, I'm going to be signing off for awhile. I'll talk to all of you when I get home.



Ant hard to give you options when you turn stuff off first..lol. Sent email.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

AnthonyC said:


> Sadly, I'm going to be signing off for awhile. I'll talk to all of you when I get home.



What's up? 
E-mail me or something because it's telling me you have pming disabled!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss everybody! I can't wait to be home and back on the couch talking to all of you! You guys are like a part of the family now! Arizona was a lot of fun but I would've enjoyed it so much more, I think if I visited a place where there was more desert and I could've seen the tortoises roaming free!  What is everyone doing for Thanksgiving? I've got a Thanksgiving secret I want to tell you when I get back! You know me I'll have to black mail everyone... and you'll owe me secrets as well!
> Not sure if I'll be on later or maybe not until Thursday b/c the flight doesn't land until 9:00 my time and 6:00 PST. Talk to everyone soon! Be good!!! xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have decided to become a woman!
Click to expand...

Been there, done that.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I'm going to be signing off for awhile. I'll talk to all of you when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ant hard to give you options when you turn stuff off first..lol. Sent email.
Click to expand...


Did as you asked.





dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Thanksgiving secret I want to tell you when I get back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have decided to become a woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been there, done that.
Click to expand...


How did that work for you, David?


----------



## tyler0912

AnthonyC said:


> I miss everybody! I can't wait to be home and back on the couch talking to all of you! You guys are like a part of the family now! Arizona was a lot of fun but I would've enjoyed it so much more, I think if I visited a place where there was more desert and I could've seen the tortoises roaming free!  What is everyone doing for Thanksgiving? I've got a Thanksgiving secret I want to tell you when I get back! You know me I'll have to black mail everyone... and you'll owe me secrets as well!
> Not sure if I'll be on later or maybe not until Thursday b/c the flight doesn't land until 9:00 my time and 6:00 PST. Talk to everyone soon! Be good!!! xoxox



I told you enough secrets....feel free to tell me!


----------



## Torty Mom

emysemys said:


> LOL!!! That one really, really got me, Jacqui!!! Poor Mary Anne. I guess she'll never live that down.
> 
> Let's recap for Maggie:
> 
> Someone is preggers...
> 
> Someone else is Tyler's mum...
> 
> Ant is in the gutter...
> 
> John had some bad burps...
> 
> Ant made a very ugly remark about the girls at the wedding that I hope no one every repeats (in fact, if he gives me permission, I'll be happy to delete it from the thread...
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> Oh, yeah...Tyler is sleepy!
> 
> O-o-o-ps! Its past my TV program start time. See you all in the morning!





Huh? What?!?!?!?! I must have missed something, what won't I live down? Peeing my pants??? I have been a good girl!  

Ant is banned? There is a line in his name...ut oh what has he done now.....

We have FOG, fog and more fog! Kids + Fog =  Mary Anne + Fog =  

I HATE FOG!!!!!! Makes me cold and whiny, kids crazy, my hair goes flat!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've been putting it off as long as I could. Time to head out into the cold, wet,....er....wait a minute.....I think I see the sun!! Gotta' go!!!


----------



## Torty Mom

Yvonne, do you have any fog?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yvonne. We had rain this morning but it's actually turned into quite a nice warm day! 
I managed to get most of my christmas shopping done (just got a few little bits to collect!) and managed to work with my 4 year old and get all my stable chores done in record time  

Mary Anne we just got rid of a lot of fog. The "you can't see your hand in front of your face" type fog! It was horrible.


----------



## tyler0912

Whys ant banned then? 
HUH?


----------



## Jacqui

Leaving in a bit to go get my son from college. So all of you... BEHAVE! 

Actually you can misbehave a little, main thing is have FUN!!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

WooHooo!!! PARTAY!! 
Jacqui has allowed it... Don't forget to bring a bottle guys! 
For all you under the legal age limit in whatever country you are in, that means a bottle of pop


----------



## tyler0912

Okay?


----------



## Yvonne G

tyler0912 said:


> Whys ant banned then?
> HUH?



Sometimes our spam filter gets a little over-industrious and bans good members (don't tell Ant I called him "good"). Its been taken care of and our Ant is now officially back among the living!!


----------



## tyler0912

Oh...okay!  



stephiiberrybean said:


> WooHooo!!! PARTAY!!
> Jacqui has allowed it... Don't forget to bring a bottle guys!
> For all you under the legal age limit in whatever country you are in, that means a bottle of pop



Cherryade?....Coca Cola?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Yvonne. We had rain this morning but it's actually turned into quite a nice warm day!
> I managed to get most of my christmas shopping done (just got a few little bits to collect!) and managed to work with my 4 year old and get all my stable chores done in record time
> 
> Mary Anne we just got rid of a lot of fog. The "you can't see your hand in front of your face" type fog! It was horrible.


I have never had this type of fog so it sounds kind of cool to me. It probably gets old really fast if you live with it though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Torty Mom said:


> Yvonne, do you have any fog?



They had a big to do about all the fog on the news last night, so I was expecting to wake up and be socked in...however, the sun is shining brightly, the sky is blue and all is right with the world!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

CtTortoiseMom said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne. We had rain this morning but it's actually turned into quite a nice warm day!
> I managed to get most of my christmas shopping done (just got a few little bits to collect!) and managed to work with my 4 year old and get all my stable chores done in record time
> 
> Mary Anne we just got rid of a lot of fog. The "you can't see your hand in front of your face" type fog! It was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had this type of fog so it sounds kind of cool to me. It probably gets old really fast if you live with it though.
Click to expand...


It's amazing for photography but it's bitter cold, freezing fog. So you just get cold so quick in it. It can also get really scary for driving etc. So at first it's cool, when it last longer than 3 days you start to get really fed up!


----------



## lynnedit

emysemys said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whys ant banned then?
> HUH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes our spam filter gets a little over-industrious and bans good members (don't tell Ant I called him "good"). Its been taken care of and our Ant is now officially back among the living!!
Click to expand...


Awww, you should have waited til he is back on TFO to give him a much needed jolt !
(just for kicks)


----------



## tyler0912

Hey TFO, 
How is all,
Sat here listening to Christina perri and drinking cocoa!  
I had 6 straight hours of dancing today at school which is why i stayed behing 2.5 hours for ''Evening off dance'' Ugh...soo many parents!


----------



## dmmj

I don't think I have danced 6.5 hours in my entire life, let alone in one day.


----------



## tyler0912

LOL it was by choice...i enjoy doing that kinda stuff!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Ant, that was a "fake" ban just to warn you!!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

dmmj said:


> I don't think I have danced 6.5 hours in my entire life, let alone in one day.



haha!!

I have because I use to do dance and then did performing arts diploma!!
Trust me if I could turn back time I would not have wasted my life doing that!


----------



## tyler0912

Whats up with it steph?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Nothing except for the fact I couldn't see myself going anywhere in that area.

I love Acting but getting jobs in it is hard, even harder when your English and have to apply for visa's etc to go work in America. So many english actors get declined and english acting jobs, in film, are very hard to come by! 
I'm not much of a stage actor, I prefer film stuff!


----------



## dmmj

Then how did hugh grant sneak through?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hugh Grant, Robert Pattinson, Kiera Knightly, The harry potter cast...

Like I said it's not impossible just extremely difficult. 
Most of them mentioned are related to actors, directors etc. (for example did you know Kiera Knightlys mum wrote plays?! We did one at college called "After Juliet" where I played the main.) 

Most people get into that job because of who they know or who there parents know/are. 
1000s of people each year try to become actors and actresses. 
I could have easily got jobs at local stage shows but thats not the sort of acting I enjoy and there was no chance I was making it big time. 

The likes of Daniel Radcliffe etc, well they got lucky! Some people do!


----------



## Jacqui

I like it when they add an English actor to a cast. You guys "talk funny"  
No really I do like listening to English voices and can't forget those from the Australia.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

So you try to come to America? Does that mean we're awesome over here?  

Tomorows schedule: dentist, flu shot. Not to mention I have a cold! I an barely breath...oh well, it's thanksgiving! 5 whole days without work!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

TurtleTortoise said:


> So you try to come to America? Does that mean we're awesome over here?
> 
> Tomorows schedule: dentist, flu shot. Not to mention I have a cold! I an barely breath...oh well, it's thanksgiving! 5 whole days without work!!!


Poor you! I have got schedule my dental cleaning! I always wait until my benefit is going to run out for the year. It is nice to know I am not alone in my dentist fears!


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Then how did hugh grant sneak through?



Cuz he says things like 'Whoopsie Daisy!'


----------



## Traveller

Good Morning!!!!!!!!
How's everyone today?
Crazy busy here trying to get things
done before Christmas, oh how I dislike the
commercialism of this special day.
Anyway ...........finally got a pic taken of the Jeffrey pine cone.
Sorry it took so long. Haven't mounted any air plants on it yet
since I picked up the wrong adhesive, arg!

http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/holmside/100_1594.jpg


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Goooood morning!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how did hugh grant sneak through?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz he says things like 'Whoopsie Daisy!'
Click to expand...


 OMGosh, one of those things I hope to never hear my dentist say.  Has yours ever said that?





Traveller said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!
> How's everyone today?
> Crazy busy here trying to get things
> done before Christmas, oh how I dislike the
> commercialism of this special day.
> Anyway ...........finally got a pic taken of the Jeffrey pine cone.
> Sorry it took so long. Haven't mounted any air plants on it yet
> since I picked up the wrong adhesive, arg!
> 
> http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/holmside/100_1594.jpg



Now that is a beautiful one. Our local garden center is on a Sat soon having a special day with all sorts of things going on. One of them is the children can make pinecone birdfeeders. I told the manager, I want to be a child for the day.  Can you imagine , if I showed up with one of those pinecones? Can't wait to see how yours turns out. It is already so awesome.





TurtleTortoise said:


> Goooood morning!



and a big Good Morning!! back to you.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I was going to try something then it didnt work.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how did hugh grant sneak through?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz he says things like 'Whoopsie Daisy!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMGosh, one of those things I hope to never hear my dentist say.  Has yours ever said that?
Click to expand...


Good morning!!!
Whew, no! Nor has my plumber, or doctor for that matter!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> I was going to try something then it didnt work.



What were you going to try?


----------



## lynnedit

Traveller said:


> http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/holmside/100_1594.jpg



That is one big CONE!




TurtleTortoise said:


> I was going to try something then it didnt work.



Yes, I was wondering that too!


----------



## Torty Mom

Good morning peeps!!!  Woo hooo day off!!!    I'm staying in my jammies all day!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Not me, man! I've got to go outside and do my chores! And, wouldn't you know it, no sun today. Gloomy and foggy.


----------



## Torty Mom

It's 39 here and not so foggy! I hate the fog, seriously! 

I'll try to get your seed pods today, I think we may pop over to the habitat this afternoon and check on everyone!


----------



## lynnedit

emysemys said:


> Not me, man! I've got to go outside and do my chores! And, wouldn't you know it, no sun today. Gloomy and foggy.



Guessing you won't see too many torts out and about with that weather?


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> It's 39 here and not so foggy! I hate the fog, seriously!
> 
> I'll try to get your seed pods today, I think we may pop over to the habitat this afternoon and check on everyone!



Alright! Sounds like we may have a bunch of pictures to wade thru later today. 





lynnedit said:


> Traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/holmside/100_1594.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one big CONE!
Click to expand...


Can you imagine what the tree looks like with all those cones on it?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hey everyone  

I feel all out of sorts for no reason.... odd. I just feel sort of at a loss. 
I think it's just because I'm moving my horses tomorrow and that always makes me feel apprehensive and worried about them travelling and settling in. (I wouldn't be normal if it didn't, they are my babies!) 

whoa!!! That is the biggest pine cone i've ever seen in my life!!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

[/quote]



Jacqui said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try something then it didnt work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were you going to try?
Click to expand...




lynnedit said:


> Traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/holmside/100_1594.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one big CONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try something then it didnt work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I was wondering that too!
Click to expand...




Nothing interesting. I was trying to make one of the faces big. I have no idea why.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one big CONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what the tree looks like with all those cones on it?
Click to expand...


Can you imagine standing under the tree when one lets go?


----------



## Torty Mom

It would result in a trip to the ER!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, went out and braved the cold, dreary weather to open all the doors, turn off all the night lights, pick up the poops and feed everybody...and I made it back inside safely! And guess what...the sun was shining. I don't know what happened to all the fog "they" said we were going to have for the holiday, but its beautiful out there...brisk/cold, but beautiful!

After I'm through here I have to go buy some horse food. Also, I bought a Jennie-o turkey breast for tomorrow, however, when I looked at it yesterday, I discovered it was not a "breast", but ground breast meat shaped into a loaf. ugh! I don't want that. So I have to go brave the elements again and fight other shoppers to find a turkey breast. Oh the things we have to suffer through...


----------



## Torty Mom

That's a bummer, you can come down here and hang with us!  It's only a 2 hour drive!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, but then I wouldn't be able to complain that I had to spend the holiday alone. All by myself. Just me, alone, here in the house alone, all by myself. Did I mention that I'm going to be alone?

I hope you all know I'm just kidding. My daughter invited me over for dinner, however, when you eat out that means no left overs at your own house. And I LOVE turkey leftovers.

So, don't feel sorry for me because I'm alone. Just me. All by myself. Alone.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

We don't even celebrate thanksgiving. I'm glad as I hate any sort of roast dinner.
My christmas dinner consists of some yorkshire puddings and meat with lots of gravy.
Sometimes I have a few roast potatoes with lots of salt on them  but thats all i'll eat.


----------



## Yvonne G

stephiiberrybean said:


> We don't even celebrate thanksgiving. I'm glad as I hate any sort of roast dinner.
> My christmas dinner consists of some yorkshire puddings and meat with lots of gravy.
> Sometimes I have a few roast potatoes with lots of salt on them  but thats all i'll eat.



Well, in your (your country's) case you would be "thankful" that those pesky Puritans left your country and went to the new world, and good riddance!!

In our (my country's) case, we are thankful that the Native Americans didn't eat us all up when we invaded their land.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, went out and braved the cold, dreary weather to open all the doors, turn off all the night lights, pick up the poops and feed everybody...and I made it back inside safely! And guess what...the sun was shining. I don't know what happened to all the fog "they" said we were going to have for the holiday, but its beautiful out there...brisk/cold, but beautiful!
> 
> After I'm through here I have to go buy some horse food. Also, I bought a Jennie-o turkey breast for tomorrow, however, when I looked at it yesterday, I discovered it was not a "breast", but ground breast meat shaped into a loaf. ugh! I don't want that. So I have to go brave the elements again and fight other shoppers to find a turkey breast. Oh the things we have to suffer through...


It's beautiful here too, will be in the 50s! Tomorrow will be even warmer... wish it would be a cold crappy day. Makes me feel better then that I am not at home, if the weather is bad. 

Josh loves those turkey rolls, Yvonne. Actually they are okay, but certainly not a breast. 

I feel so strange, being home yet not having to do any real cooking for tomorrow. All I have to do is cook the pumpkin pie and get the acorn squash ready to bake. That and load the big pot for the taters and a smaller one for the gravy. I need to bring plates to eat on, serving trays, sharp knives, and serving spoons too. I think just plain silverware too. Ash is putting the holiday on, but her place is missing cooking utensils. 





emysemys said:


> Yeah, but then I wouldn't be able to complain that I had to spend the holiday alone. All by myself. Just me, alone, here in the house alone, all by myself. Did I mention that I'm going to be alone?
> 
> I hope you all know I'm just kidding. My daughter invited me over for dinner, however, when you eat out that means no left overs at your own house. And I LOVE turkey leftovers.
> 
> So, don't feel sorry for me because I'm alone. Just me. All by myself. Alone.



Just bring home some of the leftovers with you. I am planning on snitching some turkey meat, the olives (especially the whole green ones), and fighting for my share of green bean casserole my sister makes.


----------



## Yvonne G

So instead of bringing home left-overs...you'll be bringing home dirty dishes!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> We don't even celebrate thanksgiving. I'm glad as I hate any sort of roast dinner.
> My christmas dinner consists of some yorkshire puddings and meat with lots of gravy.
> Sometimes I have a few roast potatoes with lots of salt on them  but thats all i'll eat.



We have turkey for both our family Thanksgiving and Christmas,  today I am doing a beef roast for Josh. (Which is nice, because that opens up a bit more freezer room for the pumpkin to go into).

So what exactly is Yorkshire pudding?





emysemys said:


> So instead of bringing home left-overs...you'll be bringing home dirty dishes!



Would have been doing them any way, if I cooked here. This way, I don't have to clean house or subject my critters to strange people.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui you've never heard of a yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Traveller

Mmmmmmmm Yorkshire pudding yum yum. Not many people up here know what it is either.
Luckily my mom was English and taught me. Thanks mom.

I'd say you might have a bit of a headache if that cone was to drop on your head.
We have huge tall Redpines here in Canada but the cones are pretty small so I'm not sure how tree size effects the size of the cone produced.


----------



## Torty Mom

Whaaaaa cleaning my sewing room! Lou is not helping, I am trying to vacuum and he keeps coming over to smell it. He is soo not going to hibernate this year, the little turkey! Ok, by me, I would miss him too much!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui you've never heard of a yorkshire pudding?



I have read about it in things like books, but never saw a picture of it. Doesn't look yummy. What does it takes like?





Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of bringing home left-overs...you'll be bringing home dirty dishes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been doing them any way, if I cooked here. This way, I don't have to clean house or subject my critters to strange people.
Click to expand...


Just had the lights click on it my head... nopers I won't have ANY dirty dishes to bring home. I will be leaving all those dirty dishes for somebody else to do. Reason being, they will need them all again in a few weeks for Christmas. No sense in dragging them back and forth! 





Torty Mom said:


> Whaaaaa cleaning my sewing room! Lou is not helping, I am trying to vacuum and he keeps coming over to smell it. He is soo not going to hibernate this year, the little turkey! Ok, by me, I would miss him too much!



That must be cute to see. My animals run, when the vacuum gets turned on. Never thought about what a tortoise might do.


----------



## Torty Mom

Zzzzzzzzzzzz 

Hello......


.......Hello......

.......................Hello..................?????


----------



## cherylim

Hello 

Also, I've not read back further than this page, but suddenly reaaaaally want a roast dinner.


----------



## *Amber*

Mmmmmmmmm, yorkshire puds!!!


----------



## Torty Mom

I just googled it, why the meat drippings? Is that like the fat from the meat?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Does anyone watch the show "Parenthood"?


----------



## Torty Mom

My washer just croaked....  Keeps getting stuck on each cycle.


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> My washer just croaked....  Keeps getting stuck on each cycle.



Kick it.


----------



## *Amber*

Eeeew, dripping! I never use that, as I, like my tortoise, am vegetarian!


----------



## Torty Mom

I'd kick it, but it would be my luck I would hurt my foot! 

Woo hooo I forgot to say this earlier Amber joined us in chat!!! Yayyyy!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I survived the dentist! Although my face hurts, it feel HUGE and numb, and I have a horrible headache.


----------



## Torty Mom

Aww John that sucks!! I hope you feel better soon! No fun! 

Amber and Cheryl you guys are up late!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I would really like to try that. I did a GOOGLE search and Wiki tells you the very first Yorkshire recipe, called Dripping pudding. I don't make a roast very often, but for sure next time I have pan drippings I'm going to try it.


----------



## cherylim

I have just remembered what a great weekend I'm expecting to have (don't tell the fiance). He's going away for the weekend, so I'm going to get home on Friday night and sit down to fajitas and some good TV. On Saturday morning I'll have my first proper lie-in in as long as I can remember, and I'm doing nothing all weekend. Unless some clients send work my way. Oh, and I'll have a curry on Saturday night.

Lie in! Good food! Yay!


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought you were moving your horses? Oh no...that was Steph. Sorry.


----------



## cherylim

Torty Mom said:


> Amber and Cheryl you guys are up late!!!



10.30? 

It is late for me, actually. We started working 9-5 instead of 7.30-3.30 about three weeks ago, maybe more, and I have only just started settling into the routine and staying up until 11.


----------



## dmmj

*Amber* said:


> Eeeew, dripping! I never use that, as I, like my tortoise, am vegetarian!


I don't want to nit pick, but most tortoises are not vegetarians.




emysemys said:


> Yeah, but then I wouldn't be able to complain that I had to spend the holiday alone. All by myself. Just me, alone, here in the house alone, all by myself. Did I mention that I'm going to be alone?
> 
> I hope you all know I'm just kidding. My daughter invited me over for dinner, however, when you eat out that means no left overs at your own house. And I LOVE turkey leftovers.
> 
> So, don't feel sorry for me because I'm alone. Just me. All by myself. Alone.


If you don't mind a 3 hour drive or so, you are always welcome here. I plan on having lots of left overs, and will be eating turkey sandwiches, and enchiladas for awhile.


----------



## tyler0912

Hey all,
Just prepared tiagos food for morning,
Apple,Pear,Watermelon,Galia Melon,Honeydew melon,Grapes,Seeds....
If you did not figure out....its fruit day tommorow! 

I spent 1.5hrs Grating cuttlefish,Crushing cuttlefish,Sieving cuttlefish...
To make a powder to sprinkle on his food it is like silk.....not one lump atall! ! !


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Eiw... I've never made yorkshire puddings with dripping. Never even heard of them being made with dripping.

To be perfectly honest my mum is a rubbish cook who doesn't even know how to make yorkshire puddings and with me hating roast dinners I rarely feel like making them (I'll make them on special occasions if i have to!) so we normally buy them ready done  



emysemys said:


> I thought you were moving your horses? Oh no...that was Steph. Sorry.



and i'm moving them tomorrow not the weekend. I'm away this weekend in York visiting my best friend. 

I'm off to bed.
Up early to move all of my horse stuff, plus bedding from one yard to the other.
Than move the horses in the afternoon. 
Hopefully all will go smoothly and to plan. 
Goodnight everyone.


----------



## tyler0912

Goodnight all!


----------



## cherylim

All these elaborate Yorkshire pudding recipes. All you need is Aunt Bessie's ready-made.

Anyway, bedtime for me too. Night all! I have no jobs lined up for tomorrow evening (yet), so I might be around a little more.


----------



## Torty Mom

I thought the time difference was greater than 8 hours for you all in the UK! Sewing room half cleaned and half vacuumed, I blame Lou  Then the sun came out, which we haven't seen much of because of the FOG and I took everyone outside. 

Have I mentioned I hate fog? It stays for days and days, you can't see anything, it makes children go crazy, it makes me cold and whiny, everything is wet, slides, jungle gym equipment, it stays for a few more days and gets worse if the sun pops out. I live at the very north west end of town where there are fields and orchards and it is soooo much worse out here. It's not like coastal fog that burns off. Plus the dairy farm about 5 miles away gets all wet and stinky! 

I warned you all I would get whiny when the fog came. I will take 110F everyday over FOG!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Not me, I love fog and dislike heat. Fog is just so wonderful for allowing your mind to wander and to start thinking of werewolves and vampires.  We have lots of foggy misty mornings and those kinds of fogs are like there is some magical surprise just out of reach of your sight. Not as refreshing as rain is, but cleanliness seems to linger after it burns off.


----------



## Yvonne G

The ONLY thing I like about fog is that it is SO quiet. It just feels like a big blanket covering your little world. But drive? Fuggedaboudit!


----------



## Torty Mom

Jacqui said:


> Not me, I love fog and dislike heat. Fog is just so wonderful for allowing your mind to wander and to start thinking of werewolves and vampires.  We have lots of foggy misty mornings and those kinds of fogs are like there is some magical surprise just out of reach of your sight. Not as refreshing as rain is, but cleanliness seems to linger after it burns off.



Jacqui the problem is that it does not go away. It seriously stays for 5, 6 7 days at a time. This past week it was 4 days. No sun, nothing but ~~~f~o~g~~~~Then about the beginning of January it's gone. 

Don't laugh, but we have 2 hour fog delay's and fog closures for school. I know, I know you are laughing, I did too when I first moved here.....and then it happened. I also got lost a few times, because you can't see the landmarks or street signs until it's too late, and then *it's crap I was suppose to turn there!!* It's thick like pea soup and refuses to dissipate. UGH!!


----------



## Jacqui

Here our fogs normally burn off during the morning hours, but they can at times be very thick. I have had the pleasure of driving in CA fog before. To me it was the same fog as everybody else gets, just you have all those crazy CA drivers driving in it that you have to watch out for.


----------



## tyler0912

Our fog usually stays a couple hours....but it does get thick at times....
MORNING ALL!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Our last lot of fog lasted about a week and was so thick! 
We often get foggy mornings in winter that clear up quick! 

Good morning everyone


----------



## dmmj

Don't you mean good evening?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Morning. It's only 9am!


----------



## *Amber*

cherylim said:


> All these elaborate Yorkshire pudding recipes. All you need is Aunt Bessie's ready-made.
> 
> Anyway, bedtime for me too. Night all! I have no jobs lined up for tomorrow evening (yet), so I might be around a little more.



Yep, definitely Aunt Bessie's ready made! Chuck them in the oven, 5 mins, done! They'd taste better than any I could make! Why faff about with all that mess lol!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

*Amber* said:


> Yep, definitely Aunt Bessie's ready made! Chuck them in the oven, 5 mins, done! They'd taste better than any I could make! Why faff about with all that mess lol!



I like your thinking Amber


----------



## *Amber*

stephiiberrybean said:


> *Amber* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, definitely Aunt Bessie's ready made! Chuck them in the oven, 5 mins, done! They'd taste better than any I could make! Why faff about with all that mess lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your thinking Amber
Click to expand...


----------



## Traveller

stephiiberrybean said:


> *Amber* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, definitely Aunt Bessie's ready made! Chuck them in the oven, 5 mins, done! They'd taste better than any I could make! Why faff about with all that mess lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your thinking Amber
Click to expand...


Good Morning everyone!

Yes but homemade is so much better, at least you know whats in them then.

Got our flu shots yesterday and my arm is still sore. Maybe I'll be able to get out of housecleaning today?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning! My face feels better, a little sore but other than that I'm fine. Happy thanks giving everyone!!!!!


----------



## dmmj

TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning! My face feels better, a little sore but other than that I'm fine. Happy thanks giving everyone!!!!!


Good to hear


DMMJ is currently trying to decide something important.


----------



## tyler0912

Aunt bessies are the best!
Feeding time at the zoo or some may say.....school


----------



## TurtleTortoise

dmmj said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! My face feels better, a little sore but other than that I'm fine. Happy thanks giving everyone!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear
> 
> 
> DMMJ is currently trying to decide something important.
Click to expand...


What is DMMJ deciding? Or do you not want to say?


----------



## Jacqui

Traveller said:


> Got our flu shots yesterday and my arm is still sore. Maybe I'll be able to get out of housecleaning today?


 Dream on! 





TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning! My face feels better, a little sore but other than that I'm fine. Happy thanks giving everyone!!!!!



Glad to hear that!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! My face feels better, a little sore but other than that I'm fine. Happy thanks giving everyone!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear
> 
> 
> DMMJ is currently trying to decide something important.
Click to expand...



Something like, "Your face feels better to you, but its killing me!!"

LOL!!


----------



## Jacqui

Soooooo Yvonne, did you ever find your breast????


----------



## tyler0912

Home from school!  
Tiago has been with me today for 2 years!


----------



## Torty Mom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!

Congrats Tyler!! That is exciting!!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Soooooo Yvonne, did you ever find your breast????


I was gonna comment on this, but decided against it.


----------



## Torty Mom

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo Yvonne, did you ever find your breast????
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna comment on this, but decided against it.
Click to expand...


Smart man you are!!!!


----------



## Utah Lynn

HAPPY THANKSGIVINGS EVERYONE.


----------



## Torty Mom

Happy Thanksgiving Lynn!!!


----------



## tyler0912

I just made a thread torty mom!


----------



## Torty Mom

I just posted, looks great love the pictures!!


----------



## tyler0912

Thankyou...i replied!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Soooooo Yvonne, did you ever find your breast????



Yeah. I bought one yesterday...frozen, of course! I put it up on a shelf in the sun outside for a few hours, then sat it in cool water in the sink for the rest of the day. It was thawed and ready to go this a.m.. The house smells SO GOOD!!!! I just love cooking turkey.

The sun is shining again today. Too bad I have so many pig blankets and lights going for the tortoises. With all this sun, I must be making mega watts of electricity (solar power rules!!), but I'm sure I'm using more than I'm making. 

Hip Hip Hooray!! We've gained another convert! Welcome to our pretend chat, Utah Lynn!!! And Happy Thanksgiving right back attcha'


----------



## tyler0912

Whats thanksgiving?


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> Whats thanksgiving?



LOL, and congrats on two years with Tiago!

So all I've missed is that someone is deciding something, someone found a breast, and someone can't tell if it is morning or evening, right?


----------



## tyler0912

Why lol...i dont know what it is!?


----------



## Torty Mom

Lynne you got it except one more thing...... I hate fog! 

Here ya go Tyler:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving


----------



## lynnedit

Torty Mom said:


> Lynne you got it except one more thing...... I hate fog!
> 
> Here ya go Tyler:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving





Thanksgiving is Xmas w/o the commercialism, a time for families and friends to gather together.


----------



## tyler0912

Ahhh......well..........
Chrsitmas in november.....dont celebrate thanksgiving in UK!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I am full. Good turkey luch! Now to see if I can stuff in some pie...


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone, and Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it.


----------



## tyler0912

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Happy Thanksgiving  
Hope you all enjoyed your turkey!


----------



## cherylim

It's so quiet here tonight...how dare they all be off giving thanks?


----------



## *Amber*

cherylim said:


> It's so quiet here tonight...how dare they all be off giving thanks?



Ha ha!


----------



## Torty Mom

It's still early for some of us.... noooooo turkey yet, but I am anxiously waiting. Smells are wafting thru the house. Then my mother will show up...... the things we do for our kids.........

Hey......has anyone heard from the cougar keeper, I am missing him?


----------



## tyler0912

I have not heard from the one whol holds the keys....i miss him too mom ....weird without him....Don't let him know where getting soppy!  

I had a trip across the road to the field about 30mins ago..........
I went for dry leaves for tiago...but i took my dog so i did not look strange....then i found some sort of bricks so i got it put it in a bag...i got loads of dry leaves......but them in the bag....found plantain....put it in the bag....found dandelion and put it in the bag...lol! 
Got home....boiled the bricks.......Boiled the leaves........Prepared the weeds!  
i put the leaves in....he sniffed them and began to bite them...then he decided....they are for:
Pooing,Weeing,Sleeping and Digging in not eating!  
He buried himself so i could not see him...AWH...i do love him....he is now eating cuttlefish....


----------



## Torty Mom

He needs to stop being a sissy la la and show his face!


----------



## tyler0912

Yepp he sure does....I miss him.....my poor brother...


----------



## RV's mom

A very Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate: for those who don't, I wish your day to be filled with blessings.......


----------



## lynnedit

Torty Mom said:


> It's still early for some of us.... noooooo turkey yet, but I am anxiously waiting. Smells are wafting thru the house. Then my mother will show up...... the things we do for our kids.........
> 
> Hey......has anyone heard from the cougar keeper, I am missing him?





I believe he said he would be away from the internet for a few more days. I am sure he will 'bob up' soon!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

He better show up! It's been tough around here without him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hey Tyler, I am thinking about you because I am watching a Lady Gaga Thanksgiving special. I have always liked her music but she has been cooking with a chef and talking about her family and she seems like a really genuine person.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I survived the family Thanksgiving!


----------



## Torty Mom

Me too and my Mom wasn't as bad as I thought! Lucky me! 

My tummy is bursting!!!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Thanksgiving is Xmas w/o the commercialism, a time for families and friends to gather together.



I really like this explanation! I had not thought of it like this before, but it is so true.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> Me too and my Mom wasn't as bad as I thought! Lucky me!
> 
> My tummy is bursting!!!





Me too I am stuffed!! Rob made his specialty.... NY style cheesecake and it was soooooo good!!


----------



## Torty Mom

Ahhhhhh cheesecake, sounds yummy Erin!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> Ahhhhhh cheesecake, sounds yummy Erin!!



It sure was but now even thinking about it hurts my belly! What is everyone's favorite thing to eat at Thanksgiving Dinner?


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Me too and my Mom wasn't as bad as I thought! Lucky me!
> 
> My tummy is bursting!!!





Wish my Mom had been at ours. My daughter put it on at the apartment she is currently sharing with my ex. My oldest son, Toby, came over and made the turkey (he makes the word's best), then he went home for a few hours sleep. He had been called in to work and added a shift last night/this morning, so he was late to start the turkey. Our 1 pm lunch became a almost 4 pm meal.  My sister brings the green bean casserole, olives, pickles, and jelly/jam (always some type different each year). Then I brought the pies and the acorn squash. Josh (my youngest) does general help, the celery/cheese and baking the biscuits. Wayne (the ex) helped with the gravy. Toby also does the potatoes. The only one who seems to not do anything is Wayne's friend that's a woman (actually the lady he was seeing before I snagged him away).  So much nicer then years ago when it seemed only I was doing all the work.


----------



## Torty Mom

I shamelessly admit...............  What ever is in front of me!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It sure was but now even thinking about it hurts my belly! What is everyone's favorite thing to eat at Thanksgiving Dinner?



The large green olives with the seeds still in them. Something that is hard to find around here and nobody got any this year.  

Next would be my son Toby's turkey. It is just so so good!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too and my Mom wasn't as bad as I thought! Lucky me!
> 
> My tummy is bursting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish my Mom had been at ours. My daughter put it on at the apartment she is currently sharing with my ex. My oldest son, Toby, came over and made the turkey (he makes the word's best), then he went home for a few hours sleep. He had been called in to work and added a shift last night/this morning, so he was late to start the turkey. Our 1 pm lunch became a almost 4 pm meal.  My sister brings the green bean casserole, olives, pickles, and jelly/jam (always some type different each year). Then I brought the pies and the acorn squash. Josh (my youngest) does general help, the celery/cheese and baking the biscuits. Wayne (the ex) helped with the gravy. Toby also does the potatoes. The only one who seems to not do anything is Wayne's friend that's a woman (actually the lady he was seeing before I snagged him away).  So much nicer then years ago when it seemed only I was doing all the work.
Click to expand...




It sounds like you get along pretty with your ex. Was your husband there or is he on the road? It seems that all of a sudden everyone around me is getting divorced but their situations are not as amicable as you describe.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is on the road. He had a buffet lunch in PA and is headed to Maine.

I made a point of keeping both my ex's as sorta friends. There have even been times when both my ex's have been invited out with Jeff, the kids and I for a birthday or something.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Jeff is on the road. He had a buffet lunch in PA and is headed to Maine.
> 
> I made a point of keeping both my ex's as sorta friends. There have even been times when both my ex's have been invited out with Jeff, the kids and I for a birthday or something.


That's really nice. The kids probably benefit a lot from it. 

Ugh, I really over did it on eating. I am uncomfortably full!!


----------



## Torty Mom

I have sad news! My middle munchkin is moving to Texas tomorrow. They are leaving at 3 am! Sad!! 2 gone 1 left! I knew I should have had 5 kids!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I have sad news! My middle munchkin is moving to Texas tomorrow. They are leaving at 3 am! Sad!! 2 gone 1 left! I knew I should have had 5 kids!



I am so sorry. A few years back my oldest moved to AZ for a couple of years. My first to leave the area. Big empty spot. The good news was, in the end he did move back! Perhaps your will too one day.

Moving there for school? a job? A relationship? or???


----------



## Torty Mom

One of his friends is moving, so he decided why not. He has oilfield experience, so he is hoping to get a job there doing the same. I have money set aside for his plane trip home in a month or two!  *fingers crossed extra tight*

Now my little son is soooo excited he finally has his own room and is now officially the only child left at home! Little does he realize he now has all of his brother's chores!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> I have sad news! My middle munchkin is moving to Texas tomorrow. They are leaving at 3 am! Sad!! 2 gone 1 left! I knew I should have had 5 kids!



I am sorry, it sounds like you have raised some very talented and independent men.


----------



## Torty Mom

My oldest is a daughter she is 22. She moved out 2 years ago. Glad there is a 10 year gap between her and the last one, or I'd be really sad! I may have to start bringing my work home! hahahahah


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha!! I think the parents might notice Was it harder when your daughter moved out compared to your son?


----------



## Torty Mom

Waaaaay harder. She was a turkey when she was 17 always saying she was going to move out and how stupid we were. So when she FINALLY turned 18 and could move out, did she.... nope!! When she did it was awful! She realized how good she had it. 

Yes, I think the parents at school would notice! Big trouble! 

I often think about becoming a foster parent. My only worry is I get pretty attached. I would hate to have to beat up some druged out Mommy because she wants her kid back!


----------



## Jacqui

For me, it was harder with Toby, the oldest boy. He was the first, so everything he did I think had more emotion to it. I can recall his first day at school (I cried when I left him), but I really don't recall that day for the other three. I remember taking him to his last day of high school... and I cried. Once more, not so with the other three. His leaving home right after HS graduation to move his father's in "the big city" so he could get a job, felt almost like a shatter. 

Part of it may also be, he is my favorite or tied with Josh (the youngest) for that spot. He is just a very independent child who seldom asks for any help.

May be it hurts less with the others because Toby has taught me, children do come back. They may travel far and wide, but your still their Mom and home is always home.


----------



## Torty Mom

I may have to get my red skittles out again!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> I may have to get my red skittles out again!



Okay, this went over my head....


----------



## dmmj

red skittles might be code for something.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

My son and some friends came over for Thanksgiving Unturkey Day. My son makes pizza. The crust from scratch and good meat products on them. 4 different pizzas, one half with just cheese for me and I am stuffed. Salad and french bread for dipping. We had a great time and everyone ate way too much. We played Monopoly with the kids (23-24) yelling at each other. It was fun. My son and his wife and 3 teenagers and my grandson and his friend from Calif and my crazy friend from up the street. Lots of people, pizza and beer...a dog tried to eat my little bird.


----------



## dmmj

Little bird?


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds like code again, huh?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Sounds like code again, huh?



Or is it we are just getting too old? 

So Maggie who brought the dog to the party?


----------



## lynnedit

Or is 'dog' code too?


----------



## tyler0912

Morning all!


----------



## cherylim

Morning. My fiance has totally fallen in love with Emrys. Couldn't deny it even if he tried. This morning, he was discovered to be giving him a talk on how he's going away for the weekend, and Emrys will be the man of the house and needs to look after me.


----------



## tyler0912

LOL Cheryl...when you said 'a talk' i thought you ment 'The talk' Yanoo with the ping pong ball!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> LOL Cheryl...when you said 'a talk' i thought you ment 'The talk' Yanoo with the ping pong ball!



Haha. No, not 'the talk'. Not yet.

And it's bigger than a ping pong ball. He went for something a bit bigger, though I'm trying to work out if Emrys is 'experimenting' with his cuttlefish lately...

He's still so young, and he's definitely not going for it properly, but he's getting a bit 'huggy huggy' with it...


----------



## tyler0912

Well...that's just....grosss?
I hope he does not eat it afterwards theyre might be..............''Dirt'' on it?
    
Im off to get ready for school i shall use the app to keep in touch!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Well...that's just....grosss?
> I hope he does not eat it afterwards theyre might be..............''Dirt'' on it?
> 
> Im off to get ready for school i shall use the app to keep in touch!



Haha, thankfully he's not gone too far yet. He's just cuddling up, for now...


----------



## tyler0912

For now!
But they grow up so fast!
When you start work?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

This is why I own a female tortoise! None of that to have to deal with! 
When I do get a male I'll already have females ready for him to "cuddle" up too! 

I'm on my way to work with some new horses, and a little Shetland pony! Cute and cuddly little knee munchers!! Hehe!


----------



## cherylim

Started work at 8 today, and off to the pub afterwards. Then, home to fajitas. Magical day.


----------



## tyler0912

Dirty pub cheryl!
Steph i also got a female but tiago turned out male! 
Dinner time here,
Half of school on dinner and half in tutor!
Then we stop! 
What y'all up to?
Have fun at work steph!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> Waaaaay harder. She was a turkey when she was 17 always saying she was going to move out and how stupid we were. So when she FINALLY turned 18 and could move out, did she.... nope!! When she did it was awful! She realized how good she had it.
> 
> Yes, I think the parents at school would notice! Big trouble!
> 
> I often think about becoming a foster parent. My only worry is I get pretty attached. I would hate to have to beat up some druged out Mommy because she wants her kid back!



I feel like it is going to be hard when my daughter leaves for college. I am already dreading it and she is only 12. My niece will be 18 in a week and it is just unbelievable to me!! 




maggie3fan said:


> My son and some friends came over for Thanksgiving Unturkey Day. My son makes pizza. The crust from scratch and good meat products on them. 4 different pizzas, one half with just cheese for me and I am stuffed. Salad and french bread for dipping. We had a great time and everyone ate way too much. We played Monopoly with the kids (23-24) yelling at each other. It was fun. My son and his wife and 3 teenagers and my grandson and his friend from Calif and my crazy friend from up the street. Lots of people, pizza and beer...a dog tried to eat my little bird.


This sounds so fun! I had a similar Thanksgiving with 2 other families and our 3 families together have 9 kids between the ages of 1-15. Lots of laughing! Tonight we are going to to our friends house for left overs


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Morning. My fiance has totally fallen in love with Emrys. Couldn't deny it even if he tried. This morning, he was discovered to be giving him a talk on how he's going away for the weekend, and Emrys will be the man of the house and needs to look after me.



How sweet!





stephiiberrybean said:


> This is why I own a female tortoise! None of that to have to deal with!



No you just have to worry she may hold her eggs too long and they calcify.


----------



## tyler0912

Just got home...later than usual...A teacher kept me behind after school for not returning homework....i said i am not aloud to stay behind....i have no way of getting home my mum said...she ignored....
I tried walking out....she stood infront off the door.....
Our conversation, 

Teacher: Empty your chewing gum in the bin

Me:What time is it?

Teacher: 3.15

Me: Well 10mins ago i would of listened but we are 10mins past school time soo you have no control of me.

Teacher:SHUSH AND SIT DOWN! 



Aren't i just the best student.....
Anthony this is what your missing out on!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Black Friday at stores is scary.

The things people do to save....


----------



## Yvonne G

I had two kids, a boy and a girl. My son joined the Air Force and my daughter got married all right around the same time. After they moved out, I was amazed that food actually spoiled or grew mold when left in the fridge. Before they moved, food never stayed in the fridge long enough to spoil. I was so happy to finally have the house to myself, that it didn't bother me to "lose" the kids. And now, now that I'm really alone after all these years, I truly LOVE being alone. I was meant to be a hermit. I can't stand crowds, shopping, etc. I don't like company, especially company that stays overnight. Speaking of which, my grand daughter from Texas is coming for a week at Christmas time. And while I truly love her (I was her day-care giver from birth up to about 9 or 10 years of age), I am not looking forward to having a house guest for a week.


----------



## Torty Mom

Torties all fed, pumpkin pie and left over green bean casserole, and coffee for breakfast and now I am off to do some shopping for School. I run the "Santa Shop" at our school. Now to go find some deals, shopping with someone else's money is the way to go!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Torty Mom said:


> Torties all fed, pumpkin pie and left over green bean casserole, and coffee for breakfast and now I am off to do some shopping for School. I run the "Santa Shop" at our school. Now to go find some deals, shopping with someone else's money is the way to go!!!



Shopping with someone else's money definatly gets you good deals!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Aren't i just the best student.....
> Anthony this is what your missing out on!



Do you really want an honest answer? Ty you need to be doing your schoolwork and not being rude to your teachers. After schoolwork is done, the come chat with us on here, but you need to get your priorities straight. *removes strict Mother cap*


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't i just the best student.....
> Anthony this is what your missing out on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want an honest answer? Ty you need to be doing your schoolwork and not being rude to your teachers. After schoolwork is done, the come chat with us on here, but you need to get your priorities straight. *removes strict Mother cap*
Click to expand...


How many caps do you have?


----------



## tyler0912

My school work is mighty fine....
In the highest sett.....
The lesson this hwk is in is french i dont understand .... Teacher cries when the students get her mad im in a low sett in languages soo i cant do anything about it.....

Jacqui?
You keep redfoots right?

If i get a 6x2ft table for tiago and it is 1ft high will he be able to get out when he gets bigger?


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> My school work is mighty fine....
> In the highest sett.....
> The lesson this hwk is in is french i dont understand .... Teacher cries when the students get her mad im in a low sett in languages soo i cant do anything about it.....
> 
> Jacqui?
> You keep redfoots right?
> 
> If i get a 6x2ft table for tiago and it is 1ft high will he be able to get out when he gets bigger?



My Redfoots aren't big climbers, but if one of the adults wanted to get out, one foot will not be enough.


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't forget, Ty, once you add the substrate your sides are no longer 12" tall.


----------



## tyler0912

Ugh.....Thanks guys...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

emysemys said:


> Don't forget, Ty, once you add the substrate your sides are no longer 12" tall.



Good point, I always forget about that.


----------



## cherylim

Evening all! How is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

I am good. Hungry, but good. I didn't being home any leftovers yesterday and that's all I can think about.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I am good. Hungry, but good. I didn't being home any leftovers yesterday and that's all I can think about.



Aww. I know that hunger feeling. I've got a chocolate craving!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am good. Hungry, but good. I didn't being home any leftovers yesterday and that's all I can think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. I know that hunger feeling. I've got a chocolate craving!
Click to expand...


I still have some chocolate available here. It's clearance Halloween candy... Butterfingers, KitKat, and York peppermint patties. Your choice.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am good. Hungry, but good. I didn't being home any leftovers yesterday and that's all I can think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. I know that hunger feeling. I've got a chocolate craving!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have some chocolate available here. It's clearance Halloween candy... Butterfingers, KitKat, and York peppermint patties. Your choice.
Click to expand...


I only know what one of those is, I'll go with the KitKat please!

I assume the first one is peanut butter related, and the last one sounds a little like an After Eight (which I love, but what if it's not?  )


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> I only know what one of those is, I'll go with the KitKat please!
> 
> I assume the first one is peanut butter related, and the last one sounds a little like an After Eight (which I love, but what if it's not?  )



Ahhh but where is your sense of adventure?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know what one of those is, I'll go with the KitKat please!
> 
> I assume the first one is peanut butter related, and the last one sounds a little like an After Eight (which I love, but what if it's not?  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh but where is your sense of adventure?
Click to expand...


I was going to say I lost it years ago, but if I'm honest I never had one.

KitKat...nom!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm off to the store to buy a loaf of VERY fresh bread so I can make a turkey sandwich and drool all over the keyboard, sending turkey sandwich vibes across the nether world to Jacqui...who didn't get left overs this year. Neener, neener, neener!!!


----------



## tyler0912

Yvonne you tease!
Im at my brothers, sleeping a night or two.
He's dancing to rihanna and drinking beer.
Im drinking a lemonade and beer mix (shandy) shhh... dont' tell!
Cheryl did you get the bad rain and hail we did at dinner time?
Ugh was awful!
Now watching the
'Graham Norton Show!'


----------



## Torty Mom

Came home to fill up on more leftovers and back shopping! I am off to Michael's for candles and a few photo albums! I am also Grandma babysitting for my friend who went camping. Grandma is almost 97, so I stopped by and hung out with her, she is an awesome little old lady! I always leave with a smile and a chuckle, she cracks me up and usually tells me stuff that her Granddaughter did or didn't do!! Nice black mail material!! LOL!!! Oh the things she has seen over the years! She was actually in the same hospital a few weeks ago as Lisa was, just across the hallway. Go visit Lisa and stop by and visit Grandma!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Yvonne you tease!
> Im at my brothers, sleeping a night or two.
> He's dancing to rihanna and drinking beer.
> Im drinking a lemonade and beer mix (shandy) shhh... dont' tell!
> Cheryl did you get the bad rain and hail we did at dinner time?
> Ugh was awful!
> Now watching the
> 'Graham Norton Show!'



Nope, no major weather here Tyler. And also watching Graham Norton but only to see Robin Williams.

Now, have you done your homework?


----------



## Yvonne G

cherylim said:


> Now, have you done your homework?



...and toss out that lemonade/beer stuff. You're way too young to even be thinking about drinking!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, I'm off to the store to buy a loaf of VERY fresh bread so I can make a turkey sandwich and drool all over the keyboard, sending turkey sandwich vibes across the nether world to Jacqui...who didn't get left overs this year. Neener, neener, neener!!!



Sometimes your not very nice Yvonne.


----------



## dmmj

For some reason the word shandy sounds wrong to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Ty, you've stumbled into a forum filled with mean Mother types.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Mmm! I just had a VERY nice dinner of leftover turky, mashed potatoes and stuffing!! Yum!   it was good!


----------



## Jacqui

Thinking I need to stay away from this nasty and mean forum, until all the leftover turkey has been eaten by all of you mean folks.


----------



## cherylim

TurtleTortoise said:


> Mmm! I just had a VERY nice dinner of leftover turky, mashed potatoes and stuffing!! Yum!   it was good!



That...sounds...amazing right now.

Yum.

I wonder if I can just start celebrating thanksgiving? I have a lot to give thanks for, and I love turkey...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Does anyone know when ant is supposed to be back? Seems like forever and he's missing out on the fun!



cherylim said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm! I just had a VERY nice dinner of leftover turky, mashed potatoes and stuffing!! Yum!   it was good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That...sounds...amazing right now.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> I wonder if I can just start celebrating thanksgiving? I have a lot to give thanks for, and I love turkey...
Click to expand...


You should! You could start a new holiday in the U.K.


----------



## tyler0912

Ugh ,
In bed now, so tired!1


----------



## lynnedit

It is really one of the great holidays: friends/family and comfort food...

MMMmmm, turkey drumstick today *gnawing noisily*



Ty (who is sleeping), if you can't get your new tort table sides high enough, you can always put an overhang rim around it. 
And I figured your grades are pretty good, you seem like a smart fellow...
But listen to Jacqui ALWAYS!


----------



## cherylim

TurtleTortoise said:


> I wonder if I can just start celebrating thanksgiving? I have a lot to give thanks for, and I love turkey...



You should! You could start a new holiday in the U.K.
[/quote]

I can just see me taking a day off work next year, and when someone asks why I can tell them I need it off to celebrate Thanksgiving. Problem is, I'd need other people to take it off and celebrate with me...I wonder how many people I can sway?


----------



## tyler0912

Morning TFO! 
Cheryl thats a great idea!

I was thinking of making the sides higher! 

I found a 6x2 table online that can deliver it is Â£160.00 my mum said i can have it!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning! 
Now that I think of it, I've never had to buy a table or cage of some sort for my turtles/torts. There has always been something left over from something els. Hermy's cage is a big left over rubermade thing from when we had horses. And my outdoor cages are made of wood left over from some project.(ok I did have to buy them sometime but that was a long time ago)


----------



## Jacqui

I like it when we can use things already laying around or found in other folks' trash, ect..,


----------



## lynnedit

There is a recycling center I like to visit called "Cart 'em" and they may as well rename it "Tortoise Enclosure Center". Tiles, pieces of wood, concrete, weird stuff. Love that place.



tyler0912 said:


> Morning TFO!
> Cheryl thats a great idea!
> 
> I was thinking of making the sides higher!
> 
> I found a 6x2 table online that can deliver it is Â£160.00 my mum said i can have it!



Good news, do you have the link or will we have to wait until it is complete with Tiago?


----------



## Torty Mom

My son and his buddy and his 14 year old sister are just leaving Amarillo this morning. He has been really good about checking in every 200 miles. It's weird to go outside and see his car still here! 

Good morning Lynne!!


----------



## tyler0912

http://rickyspethouses.weebly.com/tortoise-tables.html

Im not sure if it is definetly the one im getting but im gonna give him a text and see if he would be kind enough to make the sides a little higher?
As theyre custom made would 2 feet be enough?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hey 
How is everyone?
I'm currently at my best friends in york! Fish & Chips and bowling tonight, after a very busy horsey day 
So nice to see J again! We've been best friends for about 8 years and rarely get to spend time together. (because we now live 1hour+ away from each other!)


----------



## Torty Mom

Good morning Tyler. 

The enclosure looks good!


----------



## tyler0912

Thanks mom, just sent a message with a gew querys....
Cheryl has blocked me on Facebook...hmh...Not sure why,,,


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Hey
> How is everyone?
> I'm currently at my best friends in york! Fish & Chips and bowling tonight, after a very busy horsey day
> So nice to see J again! We've been best friends for about 8 years and rarely get to spend time together. (because we now live 1hour+ away from each other!)



Sounds like a great day. I have not seen my best friend in about 8 years. She lives on the other side of the country. We talk every day though.


----------



## Torty Mom

Good morning Erin!!


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> Hey
> How is everyone?
> I'm currently at my best friends in york! Fish & Chips and bowling tonight, after a very busy horsey day
> So nice to see J again! We've been best friends for about 8 years and rarely get to spend time together. (because we now live 1hour+ away from each other!)



I'M eating fish and chips too!


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Hey
> How is everyone?
> I'm currently at my best friends in york! Fish & Chips and bowling tonight, after a very busy horsey day
> So nice to see J again! We've been best friends for about 8 years and rarely get to spend time together. (because we now live 1hour+ away from each other!)



Hey Steph,

I'm good thanks. Just watching Happy Feet and looking forward to curry.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> Good morning Erin!!



Good morning although for me it is 11 which is almost lunch time.


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Thanks mom, just sent a message with a gew querys....
> Cheryl has blocked me on Facebook...hmh...Not sure why,,,



Tyler, I've blocked you because you were very rude to me today, and I'm not willing to be talking to you elsewhere after being spoken to like that.

I'll still talk to you here on the forum, but to chat tortoises.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

i LOVE that film!

We watched Tangled last night, highly recommend it. Although it makes me want a chameleon even more! haha.


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> i LOVE that film!
> 
> We watched Tangled last night, highly recommend it. Although it makes me want a chameleon even more! haha.



My brother has a chameleon!


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> i LOVE that film!
> 
> We watched Tangled last night, highly recommend it. Although it makes me want a chameleon even more! haha.


Ah yes, I've seen Tangled.

I've also watched a bit of Happy Feet before, but I quickly got bored and turned it off.

I'm watching it now and I'm not far through but it seems amazing! I'm not sure why I didn't like it before.

I want a Mumble.


----------



## tyler0912

I wanna watch happy feet 2
allthough 600people have been sacked because the film is that bad. [FACT]


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> http://rickyspethouses.weebly.com/tortoise-tables.html
> 
> Im not sure if it is definetly the one im getting but im gonna give him a text and see if he would be kind enough to make the sides a little higher?
> As theyre custom made would 2 feet be enough?




Nice table! I would think 2 feet high sides would be more than enough. Looks like he adds a wood rim around the edge? In that case, maybe even 18". My RT tort table is 18" high, more than enough, but I know RF's get bigger.


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> My son and his buddy and his 14 year old sister are just leaving Amarillo this morning. He has been really good about checking in every 200 miles. It's weird to go outside and see his car still here!
> 
> Good morning Lynne!!




That is sweet of him to check in.

Ahhh you brought up fond memories of driving and stopping in Amarillo at the truck stops.


----------



## tyler0912

Ordering the table tommorow or later tonight,
They said they will get it to me by wednesday! 
They said they will be willing to make the sides 2ft for the exact same price.....how nice...
Very polite people!  So excited.
What substrate should i use...?


----------



## lynnedit

Extremely exciting! Why don't you search TFO for substrate and Redfoots to get some input on that. Cypress mulch seems popular, sometimes combined with other products.
How nice that they modified the height.
UK has so many good tort table builders, we don't have any web sites (that I am aware of) in the US like those.


----------



## tyler0912

They said they will varnish aswell for no charge....shall i agree?
And i use cypress mulch at the moment...... Â£12.99 for a bag to fill tiagos small cage.......might just do that and mix with another bark...i will use Xmas money as i have some left...
I also need a zoomed lamp stand!


----------



## Torty Mom

My son just checked in and they have finally reached Texas! Rockwall is the destination! Anyone close to there?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Torty Mom said:


> My son just checked in and they have finally reached Texas! Rockwall is the destination! Anyone close to there?



Yay, what a relief! I have never been to Texas. 

I miss Anthony I hope he comes back soon.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son just checked in and they have finally reached Texas! Rockwall is the destination! Anyone close to there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, what a relief! I have never been to Texas.
> 
> I miss Anthony I hope he comes back soon.
Click to expand...


I miss Anthony too. It's weird, I've never met him and I've only known him less than a month! 

AnthonyC!!! turn you PM's back on!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Do any of you ever think about the fact, that all you know about a person in here is what they tell you? Online is the one place you can come to and totally make yourself over into the person you want to be and nobody can tell.

I recall in another site (turtle/tortoise) how we had this guy who became an instant overnight popular person. I think half the females were in lust for the guy. He was only around for a month or two and then vanished one day. A couple of members even went to where he worked and some called, only to be told he did not work there. This guy totally made up who he was and then moved on.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I definitely realize that, if the person is likable online and you will never meet them in person, who cares who they really are.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Do any of you ever think about the fact, that all you know about a person in here is what they tell you? Online is the one place you can come to and totally make yourself over into the person you want to be and nobody can tell.
> 
> I recall in another site (turtle/tortoise) how we had this guy who became an instant overnight popular person. I think half the females were in lust for the guy. He was only around for a month or two and then vanished one day. A couple of members even went to where he worked and some called, only to be told he did not work there. This guy totally made up who he was and then moved on.



Do you know something about Ant?



I've been using the internet every day since I was eleven. I've always been very conscious of how people can pretend, but I like to trust people 90%, and only if I get that extra 10% would I ever meet someone offline.

Technically, I met my fiance online (though I would have met him either way).


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Do any of you ever think about the fact, that all you know about a person in here is what they tell you? Online is the one place you can come to and totally make yourself over into the person you want to be and nobody can tell.
> 
> I recall in another site (turtle/tortoise) how we had this guy who became an instant overnight popular person. I think half the females were in lust for the guy. He was only around for a month or two and then vanished one day. A couple of members even went to where he worked and some called, only to be told he did not work there. This guy totally made up who he was and then moved on.



Hearing about people 'altering' their online persona remind me of this story: 
http://www.wired.com/politics/law/magazine/15-09/ff_internetlies?currentPage=all


----------



## dmmj

I am a rock star. I can also fly.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> I am a rock star. I can also fly.



I am a middle aged man from Idaho that always wanted to be a stay at home mom from Connecticut

It feels so good to tell the truth.


----------



## cherylim

And I'm Emrys. Hello everyone!

Didn't want people to know I was a typing tortoise, but I guess the secret's out!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I definitely realize that, if the person is likable online and you will never meet them in person, who cares who they really are.



Interesting. So you would not care if somebody lied to you, as long as they do it online and you will never see them face to face?


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely realize that, if the person is likable online and you will never meet them in person, who cares who they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. So you would not care if somebody lied to you, as long as they do it online and you will never see them face to face?
Click to expand...


I ditto what CtTortoiseMom wrote.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> I've been using the internet every day since I was eleven. I've always been very conscious of how people can pretend, but I like to trust people 90%, and only if I get that extra 10% would I ever meet someone offline.
> 
> Technically, I met my fiance online (though I would have met him either way).



 I met my husband online.


----------



## dmmj

Really guys? Lying online is ok? Personally and I am not pointing any fingers here lying online or in person shows a character flaw.


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely realize that, if the person is likable online and you will never meet them in person, who cares who they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. So you would not care if somebody lied to you, as long as they do it online and you will never see them face to face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ditto what CtTortoiseMom wrote.
Click to expand...


See I find this so interesting. Me, I don't like lies, whether your online or telling it to my face.





dmmj said:


> Really guys? Lying online is ok? Personally and I am not pointing any fingers here lying online or in person shows a character flaw.



I so very much agree with you David.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely realize that, if the person is likable online and you will never meet them in person, who cares who they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. So you would not care if somebody lied to you, as long as they do it online and you will never see them face to face?
Click to expand...

Well, I have done business with someone on this forum so in that instance I definitely would care. But, if you turned out to be a surfer named Steve from the PNW that did not want to play Jacqui the caring animal lover and mother of 4 anymore. I would not be mad I would just miss Jacqui.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the internet every day since I was eleven. I've always been very conscious of how people can pretend, but I like to trust people 90%, and only if I get that extra 10% would I ever meet someone offline.
> 
> Technically, I met my fiance online (though I would have met him either way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met my husband online.
Click to expand...


Excellent.  How, exactly? Online dating, or another way?

I met my fiance because he was a student at the university I planned to go to. I was seeking out people to ask about their experiences and to attempt to get to know, and I found him. We would've crossed paths anyway but I doubt we'd have even really noticed each other unless I'd started conversations beforehand.

I couldn't imagine online dating, but then I couldn't really imagine dating at all. Until I got with my fiance I'd been single, and very happy with it. I wasn't a relationship person at all. I've yet to meet someone who met their partner through online dating, but apparently it's a very common thing. Have encouraged a friend to try lately, but don't know how it's going for them yet!



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely realize that, if the person is likable online and you will never meet them in person, who cares who they really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. So you would not care if somebody lied to you, as long as they do it online and you will never see them face to face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have done business with someone on this forum so in that instance I definitely would care. But, if you turned out to be a surfer named Steve from the PNW that did not want to play Jacqui the caring animal lover and mother of 4 anymore. I would not be mad I would just miss Jacqui.
Click to expand...


That surprises me, too. If Steve had somehow managed to become a realistic physical woman, and was someone you made friends with offline as Jacqui, would you feel the same way?

'Jacqui' could meet you for coffee twice a week, tell you about family life and how all her animals are doing, and then one day turn out to actually be a man? Would you mind?

Also, it seems Jacqui has now become Steve without meaning to.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Excellent.  How, exactly? Online dating, or another way?
> 
> I met my fiance because he was a student at the university I planned to go to. I was seeking out people to ask about their experiences and to attempt to get to know, and I found him. We would've crossed paths anyway but I doubt we'd have even really noticed each other unless I'd started conversations beforehand.
> 
> I couldn't imagine online dating, but then I couldn't really imagine dating at all. Until I got with my fiance I'd been single, and very happy with it. I wasn't a relationship person at all. I've yet to meet someone who met their partner through online dating, but apparently it's a very common thing. Have encouraged a friend to try lately, but don't know how it's going for them yet!



It was a dating site on Yahoo. A friend of mine from another type of online site was always dating guys she meet on a dating site. She kept trying to have me try. So one day I said what the heck and did it.  I actually went and met a couple of the guys on there. Jeff was just online the one time I was bored, so I sent him a message to see how online dating was working for him. We had very little in common according to the questionnaire thingy. He clicked right from the start.


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> They said they will varnish aswell for no charge....shall i agree?
> And i use cypress mulch at the moment...... Â£12.99 for a bag to fill tiagos small cage.......might just do that and mix with another bark...i will use Xmas money as i have some left...
> I also need a zoomed lamp stand!



Yes, you should agree! But make sure you let it air out for a few days after you get it until you can't smell anything.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Also, it seems Jacqui has now become Steve without meaning to.



Does this mean I am no longer pregnant?????


----------



## lynnedit

OK, this is confusing. Are we supposed to pretend we are who we really are or are we supposed to be faking it? If it is the latter, I screwed up...


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> It was a dating site on Yahoo. A friend of mine from another type of online site was always dating guys she meet on a dating site. She kept trying to have me try. So one day I said what the heck and did it.  I actually went and met a couple of the guys on there. Jeff was just online the one time I was bored, so I sent him a message to see how online dating was working for him. We had very little in common according to the questionnaire thingy. He clicked right from the start.



Aww, that's nice! It's good to hear of someone it's worked for! I'm always interested in online society/relationships.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Ok you caught me. I am a robot with artificial intelligence created by the Japanese. I live in space on a satellite and I am super smart. 

Naw I'm still regular John living a regular life in Michigan, who loves reptiles and happened to find TFO one day.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> OK, this is confusing. Are we supposed to pretend we are who we really are or are we supposed to be faking it? If it is the latter, I screwed up...



I think we should all be who we are, otherwise it is a lie (something which I dislike hugely). Glad you are you!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Aww. Such nice online dating stories.
I met my ex online, he did go to school with an old friend of mine but we would never have met if he hadn't added me randomly added me (facebook) started talking to me!

I know loads of people who met there current partners online on dating sites. 
I don't think there is anything wrong with it! As long as your sensible and safe (aka, you take a friend with you to meet someone for the first time or meet in a very social area with lots of people around sort of thing!)


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Aww, that's nice! It's good to hear of someone it's worked for! I'm always interested in online society/relationships.



So far, so good.  I have had several what I thought were serious male/female relationships online before. Unfortunately, none of them panned out once I met them face to face. Now the relationships with folks from in here, whom I then met face-to-face seem to be okay. 





stephiiberrybean said:


> As long as your sensible and safe (aka, you take a friend with you to meet someone for the first time or meet in a very social area with lots of people around sort of thing!)



Darn, I knew I kept forgetting something when I met them.  I traveled all the way to Florida to meet the one guy.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it seems Jacqui has now become Steve without meaning to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean I am no longer pregnant?????
Click to expand...


Who knows? You might have other secrets, Steve.

(I'm going to start calling you Jacqui again now, before anyone else adopts this nickname for you and I end up confused!)


----------



## TurtleTortoise

It seems like peoples personality online and when typing things is way different in person.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Naw I'm still regular John living a regular life in Michigan, who loves reptiles and happened to find TFO one day.



 So happy to hear that, John!






cherylim said:


> Who knows? You might have other secrets, Steve.
> 
> (I'm going to start calling you Jacqui again now, before anyone else adopts this nickname for you and I end up confused!)



Darn, I have always wanted to be a guy. Couldn't you atleast wait until I could write my name in the snow??? 





TurtleTortoise said:


> It seems like peoples personality online and when typing things is way different in person.



It's easier online to open yourself up and let everything out because total strangers aren't going to be in your face every day judging you for it.


----------



## dmmj

That is probably why I like the "what do you look like" thread and the in person get together.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the internet every day since I was eleven. I've always been very conscious of how people can pretend, but I like to trust people 90%, and only if I get that extra 10% would I ever meet someone offline.
> 
> Technically, I met my fiance online (though I would have met him either way).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met my husband online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent.  How, exactly? Online dating, or another way?
> 
> I met my fiance because he was a student at the university I planned to go to. I was seeking out people to ask about their experiences and to attempt to get to know, and I found him. We would've crossed paths anyway but I doubt we'd have even really noticed each other unless I'd started conversations beforehand.
> 
> I couldn't imagine online dating, but then I couldn't really imagine dating at all. Until I got with my fiance I'd been single, and very happy with it. I wasn't a relationship person at all. I've yet to meet someone who met their partner through online dating, but apparently it's a very common thing. Have encouraged a friend to try lately, but don't know how it's going for them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely realize that, if the person is likable online and you will never meet them in person, who cares who they really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. So you would not care if somebody lied to you, as long as they do it online and you will never see them face to face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have done business with someone on this forum so in that instance I definitely would care. But, if you turned out to be a surfer named Steve from the PNW that did not want to play Jacqui the caring animal lover and mother of 4 anymore. I would not be mad I would just miss Jacqui.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That surprises me, too. If Steve had somehow managed to become a realistic physical woman, and was someone you made friends with offline as Jacqui, would you feel the same way?
> 
> 'Jacqui' could meet you for coffee twice a week, tell you about family life and how all her animals are doing, and then one day turn out to actually be a man? Would you mind?
> 
> Also, it seems Jacqui has now become Steve without meaning to.
Click to expand...





In person, I would care. Online, I realize I am taking a big chance and chose to take what people are saying as the truth. If someone is outer as a liar I have never put myself in a position where it would really affect me. 
If Anthony is really a married Banker from Detroit it really does not bother me. I miss his light hearted banter and positive post's with other members.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

CtTortoiseMom said:


> In person, I would care. Online, I realize I am taking a big chance and chose to take what people are saying as the truth. If someone is outer as a liar I have never put myself in a position where it would really affect me.
> If Anthony is really a married Banker from Detroit it really does not bother me. I miss his light hearted banter and positive post's with other members.



So thats Anthonys big secret! 
Man I did not see that one coming!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Captain crunch tears your mouth apart.


----------



## dmmj

TurtleTortoise said:


> Captain crunch tears your mouth apart.


I thought it was made of glass?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Rob is installing a new microwave because we needed a new one and we were able to take advantage of Black Friday sales, woot, woot!! The only problem is I cannot go anywhere near him while he is doing a project and he is in the kitchen and I am hungry.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Rob is installing a new microwave because we needed a new one and we were able to take advantage of Black Friday sales, woot, woot!! The only problem is I cannot go anywhere near him while he is doing a project and he is in the kitchen and I am hungry.



Does that mean he swears, when things go wrong? Throws things? Doesn't like you looking over his shoulder? Or what?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob is installing a new microwave because we needed a new one and we were able to take advantage of Black Friday sales, woot, woot!! The only problem is I cannot go anywhere near him while he is doing a project and he is in the kitchen and I am hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean he swears, when things go wrong? Throws things? Doesn't like you looking over his shoulder? Or what?
Click to expand...


He swears if I talk to him and he asks for my help but and then when I help he says I am doing it wrong.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

dmmj said:


> TurtleTortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain crunch tears your mouth apart.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was made of glass?
Click to expand...


It is.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> He swears if I talk to him and he asks for my help but and then when I help he says I am doing it wrong.



 Sounds like a fairly typical guy.  So what is there to install?


----------



## Yvonne G

#1 - call to wife to bring me the scissors or a knife to open the box
#2 - lift out of box and ask wife to clear off space on counter for it
#3 - ask wife to plug it in
#4 - ask wife to read instructions for turning it on
#5 - have wife turn it on
(Sorry, Rob...couldn't resist!)


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> #1 - call to wife to bring me the scissors or a knife to open the box
> #2 - lift out of box and ask wife to clear off space on counter for it
> #3 - ask wife to plug it in
> #4 - ask wife to read instructions for turning it on
> #5 - have wife turn it on



 sorta was along the lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha!! It is mounted above the stove

I am happy to report it is in and working


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha!! It is mounted above the stove
> 
> I am happy to report it is in and working





No smashed fingers or bonked head? He didn't get a charge out of it? You didn't feel the need to test it out on Rob?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!! It is mounted above the stove
> 
> I am happy to report it is in and working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No smashed fingers or bonked head? He didn't get a charge out of it? You didn't feel the need to test it out on Rob?
Click to expand...




I smashed his fingers twice, he is definitely not a violent man or I might be dead at this point!! It was a heavy and awkward thing to lift and hold, oops!!


----------



## lynnedit

And now you can get something to eat, perhaps both of you! Make sure you need to melt cheese on whatever you pick, 
in the ***MICROWAVE***.


----------



## cherylim

I've just experienced my first lie-in in a very long time. It was so nice waking up to see the sun already out.

Could have managed longer, too, but was woken by a text from my little sister who was rushed to hospital last night from suspected kidney/liver failure after years of binge drinking. She's fifteen, and I'm not at all surprised.

Today's plans are to finish making the house look incredible, collect the fiance from the train station at 3pm, and we're going to put up the Christmas tree a bit early since we're all so busy at other times.

How is everyone?


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> I've just experienced my first lie-in in a very long time. It was so nice waking up to see the sun already out.
> 
> Could have managed longer, too, but was woken by a text from my little sister who was rushed to hospital last night from suspected kidney/liver failure after years of binge drinking. She's fifteen, and I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> Today's plans are to finish making the house look incredible, collect the fiance from the train station at 3pm, and we're going to put up the Christmas tree a bit early since we're all so busy at other times.
> 
> How is everyone?



Sorry to hear about your sister.......


Morning TFO! 
Table ordered today...a friends making me a lamp stand.....now shopping for substrate...


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Good morning. Todays the last day of the weekend.


----------



## cherylim

TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning. Todays the last day of the weekend.



Try being half-way through it already.


----------



## tyler0912

TurtleTortoise said:


> Good morning. Todays the last day of the weekend.



I know....UGH.....I'm spending it shopping online!  
Off school on wednesday though as the teachers are on strike...


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! white plains reptile expo today!!!! I'm not going but good luck to those who are! lots of pics please.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning all. I just noticed that I am a "veteran member"!! I am cooking for my 3rd Thanksgiving dinner, this one is with my sister in law. I am making a new sweet potato recipe and I love sweet potatoes!!


----------



## lynnedit

Good Morning all!
Mmmm, sweet potatoes! Hard to imagine something so tasty AND good for you!
Cheryl, sorry to hear about your sister, what a shame.
Today we take my son to fly back to school! Oddly, I will miss the little bugger!


----------



## cherylim

Treeeee!

Too early, I know...


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Treeeee!
> 
> Too early, I know...



Looks very proffesional...AWESOME! 



My Xmas list is done i think guys (Tiago influenced...With help of Steph) -

Vivarium 6'x2' - Â£267

Lamp stand - Â£10

UltraFogger & Waterfall - Â£46.39

MobilePhone......Â£30 (sister bough it 2 weeks ago for Â£150 and she said i can have for Â£30...woop) 

Cypress mulch 26l - Â£35.92 (qty2)

Â£11 left...
And parents buying my clothes...shoes...stocking fillers etc....

What do y'al think?


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> My Xmas list is done i think guys (Tiago influenced...With help of Steph) -
> 
> Vivarium 6'x2' - Â£267
> 
> Lamp stand - Â£10
> 
> UltraFogger & Waterfall - Â£46.39
> 
> MobilePhone......Â£30 (sister bough it 2 weeks ago for Â£150 and she said i can have for Â£30...woop)
> 
> Cypress mulch 26l - Â£35.92 (qty2)
> 
> Â£11 left...
> And parents buying my clothes...shoes...stocking fillers etc....
> 
> What do y'al think?



I think you forgot the coal....





cherylim said:


> Could have managed longer, too, but was woken by a text from my little sister who was rushed to hospital last night from suspected kidney/liver failure after years of binge drinking. She's fifteen, and I'm not at all surprised.



That's so sad. How is she doing? Do you think this would be enough to cause her to stop drinking?


----------



## tyler0912

Coal...Why?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning all. I just noticed that I am a "veteran member"!! I am cooking for my 3rd Thanksgiving dinner, this one is with my sister in law. I am making a new sweet potato recipe and I love sweet potatoes!!



Are you getting tired of them yet? I have been such a bad person lately. I have been baking myself (and some times one or two for the tortoises) just about everyday these last two weeks.  My excuse is that way I hcan turn on the oven and help heat up the kitchen. 





tyler0912 said:


> Coal...Why?



Coal is the gift given to children who are not "good" little boys and girls. Ya know, like ones whom sass their teachers and don't do their homework. 





pdrobber said:


> good morning! white plains reptile expo today!!!! I'm not going but good luck to those who are! lots of pics please.



Is this because you don't think you would have will power if you went or do you have something else to do today?


----------



## tyler0912

I spoke rude to my teacher that day as she kept me at school after my mother told her i am not allowed i have no transport home she deserved it and i absolutely hate her...I MEAN IT!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Today we take my son to fly back to school! Oddly, I will miss the little bugger!



Never fails to happen does it? The house suddenly seems so much quieter huh?





tyler0912 said:


> I spoke rude to my teacher that day as she kept me at school after my mother told her i am not allowed i have no transport home she deserved it and i absolutely hate her...I MEAN IT!



The reason she kept you after school was YOUR behavior was it not???? 





tyler0912 said:


> I spoke rude to my teacher that day as she kept me at school after my mother told her i am not allowed i have no transport home she deserved it and i absolutely hate her...I MEAN IT!



How far do you live from school?


----------



## tyler0912

30-45mins drive......obviously longer to walk...
I usualy catch the bus but................

If i was to get this for Tiagos' Humid hide.....
How will i know if his thighs will fit through the entrance?  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00068K132/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> Treeeee!
> 
> Too early, I know...



Good grief, it matches your curtains! Looks very nice.


----------



## pdrobber

well I was supposed to work, but I have had a horrible migraine all weekend so I called out yesterday and today. plus I have lots of schoolwork to do. And I don't need to go to the show, I went to 3 petcos in the last 3 days...notice my signature count...50% off is a good deal on torts. pics to come soon, one of the females looks really light colored, is there such a thing as a golden russian tort?


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> 30-45mins drive......obviously longer to walk...
> I usualy catch the bus but................
> 
> If i was to get this for Tiagos' Humid hide.....
> How will i know if his thighs will fit through the entrance?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00068K132/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE



Those are nice. If you get the absolute largest one, Tiago should fit. What length shell?
My larger female can and her thighs are like small tree trunks...


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> That's so sad. How is she doing? Do you think this would be enough to cause her to stop drinking?




I hope it will. She's been undergoing tests since last night and it was confirmed a few hours ago that it is kidney failure. She's now undergoing more tests to see exactly what's wrong and where to go from here. She's keeping me updated by text message and says she's just waiting to hear more, and I've asked her if she'll stop drinking but not had a reply yet. I imagine she'll see how serious it is, but it's the culture she's been brought up in.

We were both (and my two brothers) brought up in a bad household. I had it slightly different to the other three children (currently aged 7, 15 and 17), and I think that's benefited me in the long term, but she's been drinking to excess regularly for quite a few years. The problem for her is that she's been closer to my mum and to my mum's husband (an alcoholic), and has been allowed to drink and party to the point where she can't remember the night before - and it happens regularly, from what I see. At least a few times a week, including school nights.

Despite everything, I know she's a good kid. Her environment's never been a good one, but I was talking to her just last week and I know she's still got her good heart and her dreams, even if she's being discouraged from following them. I'd like this to be a turning point for her, but we'll see.



lynnedit said:


> Good grief, it matches your curtains! Looks very nice.



It does. We moved into this house in April. Dark red carpet, mint green walls and those curtains. We joked at the time that it was a room that could only look good at Christmas time - we didn't realise the decorations we had in the attic matched the curtains quite so perfectly until the tree was done and we stepped back to look!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> well I was supposed to work, but I have had a horrible migraine all weekend so I called out yesterday and today. plus I have lots of schoolwork to do. And I don't need to go to the show, I went to 3 petcos in the last 3 days...notice my signature count...50% off is a good deal on torts. pics to come soon, one of the females looks really light colored, is there such a thing as a golden russian tort?



No golden Russians, but I know my friend raises the ones which have more, as you call it golden, then most I have saw. Hers are also much larger in size. She calls them blondes.





tyler0912 said:


> 30-45mins drive......obviously longer to walk...
> I usualy catch the bus but................
> 
> If i was to get this for Tiagos' Humid hide.....
> How will i know if his thighs will fit through the entrance?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00068K132/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE



I have looked at those, but the opening always seems so narrow to me. Depending on the size of Tiago, it may work, but not for long.





cherylim said:


> I hope it will. She's been undergoing tests since last night and it was confirmed a few hours ago that it is kidney failure. She's now undergoing more tests to see exactly what's wrong and where to go from here. She's keeping me updated by text message and says she's just waiting to hear more, and I've asked her if she'll stop drinking but not had a reply yet. I imagine she'll see how serious it is, but it's the culture she's been brought up in.
> 
> We were both (and my two brothers) brought up in a bad household. I had it slightly different to the other three children (currently aged 7, 15 and 17), and I think that's benefited me in the long term, but she's been drinking to excess regularly for quite a few years. The problem for her is that she's been closer to my mum and to my mum's husband (an alcoholic), and has been allowed to drink and party to the point where she can't remember the night before - and it happens regularly, from what I see. At least a few times a week, including school nights.
> 
> Despite everything, I know she's a good kid. Her environment's never been a good one, but I was talking to her just last week and I know she's still got her good heart and her dreams, even if she's being discouraged from following them. I'd like this to be a turning point for her, but we'll see



So very sad. Do you think it will open your Mother and the StepDad to the dangers she is facing?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> So very sad. Do you think it will open your Mother and the StepDad to the dangers she is facing?



That, no. They're beyond reaching. If there's any change/realisation, it's going to have to come straight from her. We'll see.


----------



## tyler0912

Vivarium BluePrints...
What y'all Think?


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So very sad. Do you think it will open your Mother and the StepDad to the dangers she is facing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, no. They're beyond reaching. If there's any change/realisation, it's going to have to come straight from her. We'll see.
Click to expand...


Hope she is of strong character and cares enough about herself to over come all those obstacles. 





tyler0912 said:


> Vivarium BluePrints...
> What y'all Think?





What are the measurements? For example will the light be close enough to do it's job correctly?

So far it is looking good.





pdrobber said:


> well I was supposed to work, but I have had a horrible migraine all weekend so I called out yesterday and today. plus I have lots of schoolwork to do.



Forgot to ask, are you doing better?


----------



## tyler0912

The lamp stand is being made so the light can lowered in or out the enclosure... 
6'x2'x2'

Here is my inside plans....


----------



## pdrobber

yes doing better today thanks. I've moved Russian torts back with me for the cold months so it was a lot of work today...and now a lot of distraction from my work


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> yes doing better today thanks. I've moved Russian torts back with me for the cold months so it was a lot of work today...and now a lot of distraction from my work



 Distractions they are!  I spend a lot of time I should be working, just watching mine sleeping, eating, whatever.  Glad your doing better.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

They are good distractions!

Squirt was funny today. She came out when i got back and stood there looking at me like "urgh! your back... great... no more veg for me!" because my family spoil her when i'm not around! She was not impressed and then I soaked her, she was even less impressed at that! 
Although my mums fallen even more in love with her after this weekend as she's started running out to her in a morning now!


----------



## lynnedit

stephiiberrybean said:


> They are good distractions!
> 
> Squirt was funny today. She came out when i got back and stood there looking at me like "urgh! your back... great... no more veg for me!" because my family spoil her when i'm around! She was not impressed and then I soaked her, she was even less impressed at that!
> Although my mums fallen even more in love with her after this weekend as she's started running out to her in a morning now!



Lol, they are fickle! Love the human with the best food!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

lynnedit said:


> Lol, they are fickle! Love the human with the best food!



Yep! Very fickle!
She's also been spoilt with another plant in her enclosure which mum, the most un-plant friendly person in the world (she looks at plants and they die!), put in there for her!


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, they are fickle! Love the human with the best food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Very fickle!
> She's also been spoilt with another plant in her enclosure which mum, the most un-plant friendly person in the world (she looks at plants and they die!), put in there for her!
Click to expand...


  My Mom had a black thumb, too. Sounds like she is weaving her tortoise magic all over the place with your family.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Haha! Glad it's not just my mum.
The only thing she can keep alive are cacti. She can't even keep weeds alive!! 
Squirt cannot do anything wrong in any of my families eyes. So much so they are already planning her home and outdoor bit for summer and lots of elaborate things! Clearly I'm no longer needed! haha.


----------



## tyler0912

Just went to check on Tiago and his cage was open abit and i could not see him,
I panicked and rushed about abit in the process i knocked Tiagos lamp and i saw a shine i looked in the leaves and this what i saw,




His head was hid and all his limbs,
I did not notice him atall!
LoL!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> His head was hid and all his limbs,
> I did not notice him atall!
> LoL!



And that is one of the main reasons we still have tortoises walking on the earth. I am amazed at how easy it is for them to blend in to their surroundings.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think that same thought every night, Jacqui, when I look into the leopard house and there's one or two missing. Their yard isn't that big, but unless you look at every inch your eye passes right over them without seeing them. They have EXCELLENT camouflage!!!


----------



## tyler0912

They are great at camouflaging!

Night TFO!
1.00am here.


----------



## lynnedit

Night!


----------



## Jacqui

Sleep well you two!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

It's pretty quiet around here. Well its time to sleep, tomorrow's another day and I'm hoping it goes well! Usually if I survive Monday and Tuesday I can survive the rest of the week!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I don't mean to change this 'pretend chat', but I've been away pretty sick and I just came back for a bit and the format has changed? It looks different and is easier to read. They're trying to make me go to the hospital again, so I am thinking about running away from home...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

maggie3fan said:


> I don't mean to change this 'pretend chat', but I've been away pretty sick and I just came back for a bit and the format has changed? It looks different and is easier to read. They're trying to make me go to the hospital again, so I am thinking about running away from home...



Oh no why? What's wrong?


----------



## lynnedit

maggie3fan said:


> I don't mean to change this 'pretend chat', but I've been away pretty sick and I just came back for a bit and the format has changed? It looks different and is easier to read. They're trying to make me go to the hospital again, so I am thinking about running away from home...



Oh no, Maggie, keep us posted! Do you have help with your torts?
It is easier to read because AnthonyC, aka Ant, has disappeared. He was always so intellectual.


----------



## Yvonne G

The format hasn't changed. Its probably your stoopud lap top that made it look hard to read before.


----------



## tyler0912

Well,
Yvonne, there is no need to bully laptops!

Morning chat!!!!
Got up at 6.00am and went for a shower, it is now 6.30am and im back in bed!
Ugh up in 30min!!

Get well soon maggie,
Tell bob to not be a big pain whilsts your ill!


----------



## dmmj

No one hates hospitals more than me, but sometimes they are a necessary evil.



tyler0912 said:


> Well,
> Yvonne, there is no need to bully laptops!
> 
> Morning chat!!!!
> Got up at 6.00am and went for a shower, it is now 6.30am and im back in bed!
> Ugh up in 30min!!
> 
> Get well soon maggie,
> Tell bob to not be a big pain whilsts your ill!


you took a 30 minute shower?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

dmmj said:


> No one hates hospitals more than me, but sometimes they are a necessary evil.



I don't think anyone can hate them more than me and a couple of years ago I spent the best part of a year in one! I hated every second.
One of my phobias is hospitals so I really struggled to actually stay in the hospital and kept going home and then going back! 

Hope you feel better soon Maggie.


----------



## tyler0912

Dmmj, thaw was rushed i usualy spend 40-90mins in a shower!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> It's pretty quiet around here. Well its time to sleep, tomorrow's another day and I'm hoping it goes well! Usually if I survive Monday and Tuesday I can survive the rest of the week!



 Good attitude!  





tyler0912 said:


> Dmmj, thaw was rushed i usualy spend 40-90mins in a shower!



... and they talk about girls!  





maggie3fan said:


> They're trying to make me go to the hospital again, so I am thinking about running away from home...



Maggie you need to do what is best for you, be it the hospital or not. I know I missed your personality in here and I am sure Bob and Queenie (and the rest miss you at home). Your not much good to them, let alone yourself, if your sick. So do what it takes and get well, please.



A merry Monday morning to all of you!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all! Today my son-in-law is renting a wood splitter and we're going to split all the big chunks of tree that I have for the wood stove. Oh joy!

See you all later today...


----------



## dmmj

meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow
sorry I was talking to my cat.


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!
Good luck, Yvonne, I assume you are the stacker!

How are you doing, Maggie?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow
> sorry I was talking to my cat.



One way to have some intelligent conversation.  





lynnedit said:


> Good morning!
> Good luck, Yvonne, I assume you are the stacker!



   First time I read this, I thought you called Yvonne the s*l*acker.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow
> sorry I was talking to my cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And does your cat speak to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> Good luck, Yvonne, I assume you are the stacker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First time I read this, I thought you called Yvonne the s*l*acker.
Click to expand...




Well, depends on whether she helps or just 'supervises', lol


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> Good luck, Yvonne, I assume you are the stacker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I read this, I thought you called Yvonne the s*l*acker.
Click to expand...




lynnedit said:


> Well, depends on whether she helps or just 'supervises', lol



From what I know of Yvonne, she is doing her share of the work.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> Good luck, Yvonne, I assume you are the stacker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I read this, I thought you called Yvonne the s*l*acker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, depends on whether she helps or just 'supervises', lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I know of Yvonne, she is doing her share of the work.
Click to expand...


You're right, must be why she is not on pretend chat with the rest of us slackers! 




Speaking of that....off to work! (trying to keep a smile on my face...)


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> You're right, must be why she is not on pretend chat with the rest of us slackers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of that....off to work! (trying to keep a smile on my face...)





HEY! Who are ya callin' a slacker??? I resemble... errr I mean I resent that remark! 

Have a wonderful time at work!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hey everyone!
OMG has it been a cold day today! I got so cold my hands started to cramp up. I was in so much pain!
In other news everything aches from all the riding this weekend! 

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Hey everyone!
> OMG has it been a cold day today! I got so cold my hands started to cramp up. I was in so much pain!
> In other news everything aches from all the riding this weekend!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day



Ouchie for your hands!

I have been goofing off a bit, waiting for the temps here to get above freezing before I do any yardwork. 

I would have thought you would do enough riding that your body would not hurt from the weekends fun.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Same here Jacqui.
I think its because I done a proper jumping session in forward seat for quite a while so i just ache a bit from that! 
It's extremely rare I ache, I can spend a whole day doing yard chores and then a few hours riding for a whole week and not ache!

Today we had some ice in a drink and we drank the drink but the ice was left in the bottom of the cup and it didn't melt at all.... now that is cold!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I was weeding out around the snapper turtles enclosure and there is a layer of ice on their pool. 

I started to pull some of the morning glory vines on the fence and felt bad seeing all the seeds on it. So I have saved some and will see if anybody would like a few. The blooms are beautiful, just not good for tortoises to eat. I feel so guilty sometimes removing plants, do any of you ever feel that way?


----------



## cherylim

Hello all!

Finished my work for my client very early today - woo!

Means I have plenty of time to relax.

Also, I'm pretty sure Emrys has his first signs of new growth since I got him - at the back of his shell. He had some clear growth when I got him, but I don't think there was any right at the back...I'm very excited!

The problem is, I can't be sure. I just went through all my photos trying to find a close-up picture of Emmy-butt, but I don't have any. Why are all my pictures of his adorable face?!?!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> . Why are all my pictures of his adorable face?!?!



Because his face is so darn cute, you just never get any further down his body with picture taking.  Glad he is growing (or atleast that you think he is. )


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow
> sorry I was talking to my cat.



LOL!! Was the cat looking at your screen? My cat follows the mouse pointer around the screen occasionally, but so far she hasn't tried to catch it.

Jim (my sil) got all the wood branches/boughs, whatever, split for me. I stacked it for a while, but ran out of room. I'm going to have to do some rearranging. He worked 4 hours and its quite a pile. He says it looks like about a cord, but it looks like more to me. There was eucalyptus, oak, pine, cottonwood...a whole bunch of really nice-burning wood to keep me warm for the next couple winters. But I pulled something in my arm. Naturally my right arm and I'm right-handed. The inside of my elbow is quite painful. I took out an Ace bandage to wrap it and I don't know where this particular bandage came from, but its long enough to wrap up a whole mummy. I have this huge great big thing around my elbow. I'm going to have to hunt for a shorter one. And maybe sit for a while with a heat pad wrapped around it. But first I've got to have some left over turkey!!


----------



## lynnedit

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow
> sorry I was talking to my cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! Was the cat looking at your screen? My cat follows the mouse pointer around the screen occasionally, but so far she hasn't tried to catch it.
> 
> Jim (my sil) got all the wood branches/boughs, whatever, split for me. I stacked it for a while, but ran out of room. I'm going to have to do some rearranging. He worked 4 hours and its quite a pile. He says it looks like about a cord, but it looks like more to me. There was eucalyptus, oak, pine, cottonwood...a whole bunch of really nice-burning wood to keep me warm for the next couple winters. But I pulled something in my arm. Naturally my right arm and I'm right-handed. The inside of my elbow is quite painful. I took out an Ace bandage to wrap it and I don't know where this particular bandage came from, but its long enough to wrap up a whole mummy. I have this huge great big thing around my elbow. I'm going to have to hunt for a shorter one. And maybe sit for a while with a heat pad wrapped around it. But first I've got to have some left over turkey!!
Click to expand...


good about the wood, bad about your elbow. 
put ice on it, since it just happened and is inflamed. you can wrap the ACE around the ice to keep it in place. do this a few times a day for a few days.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> . But I pulled something in my arm. Naturally my right arm and I'm right-handed. The inside of my elbow is quite painful. I took out an Ace bandage to wrap it and I don't know where this particular bandage came from, but its long enough to wrap up a whole mummy. I have this huge great big thing around my elbow. I'm going to have to hunt for a shorter one. And maybe sit for a while with a heat pad wrapped around it. But first I've got to have some left over turkey!!



Yvonne there are easier (and less painful) ways to get more attention. Geesh.   It's not Halloween, so put away the Mummy costume already.   You know, if your elbow is really sore, you really should not be eating that turkey. No siree. Instead you should be sending it to me to eat for ya!


----------



## dmmj

Meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow meow
This time I am talking to my dog ( he's bilingual) 

And yes my cat(s) like to sit next to the computer and watch the things on the screen, they also like the warmth coming off of the computer.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

*fart*
Sorry I was communicating with my tortoise
I survived! Except I got a headache.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thanks everyone for all the good thoughts. I am getting better but I won't be able to sit here very long as I am still very weak. Nobody helped me with my animals as the rule here is that they are my responsibility not anyone else's. Sounds cold, and yes I agree, but that's how the family feels about it. Is Anthony really gone? Why? Vacation or banned for being too funny? Sorry your arm hurts sis, but you're tough so I know it won't keep you down very long.


----------



## Yvonne G

You guys and your animal communications are too funny! 

Maggie: That brings up a big question that I have. A while back, when I used to belong to the local turtle club, one of our members was a really old lady. She was probably in her 80's and had MBD (brittle bones and a hump back) and was in a lot of pain all the time. She had turtles and tortoises out the wazoo! And even though she THOUGHT she was giving them good care, she wasn't. She was a hoarder before the word was coined for animal people. 

We (the club) were always telling her she needed to cut back...she wasn't treating the animals fairly...they weren't being kept clean enough, blah, blah, ad infinitum! She wouldn't listen to us. 

My point to this story is really about Maggie and I. When does the family have the right to dictate when you should get rid of your animals. I can't speak for Maggie, but in my case, what would I do? I love taking care of the animals, building fences, cleaning up, trimming plants, etc. What would I do if my family made me get rid of them because they felt it was too hard for me to care for them. As it is already, I spend about 4 hours a day vegetating in my recliner, reading. If I didn't have my turtles and tortoises, I'd be lost.

Is it ever ok for families to dictate you need to get rid of your animals? (my daughter is putting out feelers. I sense it coming)


----------



## dmmj

Personally I feel that until they get someone declared mentally incompetent, they don't have a right. but I have a fierce independent streak.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> My point to this story is really about Maggie and I. When does the family have the right to dictate when you should get rid of your animals. I can't speak for Maggie, but in my case, what would I do? I love taking care of the animals, building fences, cleaning up, trimming plants, etc. What would I do if my family made me get rid of them because they felt it was too hard for me to care for them. As it is already, I spend about 4 hours a day vegetating in my recliner, reading. If I didn't have my turtles and tortoises, I'd be lost.
> 
> Is it ever ok for families to dictate you need to get rid of your animals? (my daughter is putting out feelers. I sense it coming)



As long as you are mentally stable and can take care of them correctly, then no, family should not take over. A possibly minor health set back is also not enough grounds. Too many well meaning families do things like this and the end result is the older person goes straight down hill.  Folks need a sense of responsibility, of freedom, and self worth.

Family can and should be willing to step in and HELP their family member, but not take over their lives or make such monumental choices for the elderly/ill family member.





maggie3fan said:


> Thanks everyone for all the good thoughts. I am getting better but I won't be able to sit here very long as I am still very weak. Nobody helped me with my animals as the rule here is that they are my responsibility not anyone else's. Sounds cold, and yes I agree, but that's how the family feels about it. Is Anthony really gone? Why? Vacation or banned for being too funny? Sorry your arm hurts sis, but you're tough so I know it won't keep you down very long.



Glad your doing better!! I am a bit confused (or maybe just hoping I am), your family has chosen to *not* help you care for tortoises when your under the weather or is that your choice for them not to help?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point to this story is really about Maggie and I. When does the family have the right to dictate when you should get rid of your animals. I can't speak for Maggie, but in my case, what would I do? I love taking care of the animals, building fences, cleaning up, trimming plants, etc. What would I do if my family made me get rid of them because they felt it was too hard for me to care for them. As it is already, I spend about 4 hours a day vegetating in my recliner, reading. If I didn't have my turtles and tortoises, I'd be lost.
> 
> Is it ever ok for families to dictate you need to get rid of your animals? (my daughter is putting out feelers. I sense it coming)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are mentally stable and can take care of them correctly, then no, family should not take over. A possibly minor health set back is also not enough grounds. Too many well meaning families do things like this and the end result is the older person goes straight down hill.  Folks need a sense of responsibility, of freedom, and self worth.
> 
> Family can and should be willing to step in and HELP their family member, but not take over their lives or make such monumental choices for the elderly/ill family member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the good thoughts. I am getting better but I won't be able to sit here very long as I am still very weak. Nobody helped me with my animals as the rule here is that they are my responsibility not anyone else's. Sounds cold, and yes I agree, but that's how the family feels about it. Is Anthony really gone? Why? Vacation or banned for being too funny? Sorry your arm hurts sis, but you're tough so I know it won't keep you down very long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad your doing better!! I am a bit confused (or maybe just hoping I am), your family has chosen to *not* help you care for tortoises when your under the weather or is that your choice for them not to help?
Click to expand...




My family (son and wife) say it is not their responsibility to care for my animals. I have taken most of them to Yvonne to be adopted out. I have some box turtles and 3 tortoises and Bob, 1 Sugar glider, 2 cats and Tweets the bird. We've had big blowouts about my animals. It really hurts me as I live alone and they are why I get up in the morning. I love caring for my animals and don't know what I would do without them. So while I was in the hospital my neighbor and friend the Bad Maggie came in to care for them. Then even tho I felt like I was dying I took care of them. I just fed them at different times, fed a couple of torts now and sat down, a few box turtles now and laid down...you get the idea. Yes, it hurts me a lot that my family feels that way. I mostly think it's Her pushing my son to think like that. He has always liked my animals, so I can only think the idea comes from her. Been up enough gotta go lay down...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Is it ever ok for families to dictate you need to get rid of your animals? (my daughter is putting out feelers. I sense it coming)



I have to admit, when I first read this my defenses came up and I wanted to mount up on my white charger and race to your future side. The very thought, that at this point in your life that they are even remotely thinking about it causes me distress.

I know my own children tease (and have for years) as to who gets to take Mom into their home, when I can no longer live by myself. I just can not imagine in any way or form, how my children would ever think I could survive without my animals. It was proven while out in the semitruck how I go even more bonkers then normal when on animal withdrawals. 

I hope your fears never come true, but remember if it would happen, we would figure out something. Be it you moving your animals here (and yourself too) and creating your rescue Nebraska style or whatever we need to do.





maggie3fan said:


> My family (son and wife) say it is not their responsibility to care for my animals. I have taken most of them to Yvonne to be adopted out. I have some box turtles and 3 tortoises and Bob, 1 Sugar glider, 2 cats and Tweets the bird. We've had big blowouts about my animals. It really hurts me as I live alone and they are why I get up in the morning. I love caring for my animals and don't know what I would do without them. So while I was in the hospital my neighbor and friend the Bad Maggie came in to care for them. Then even tho I felt like I was dying I took care of them. I just fed them at different times, fed a couple of torts now and sat down, a few box turtles now and laid down...you get the idea. Yes, it hurts me a lot that my family feels that way. I mostly think it's Her pushing my son to think like that. He has always liked my animals, so I can only think the idea comes from her. Been up enough gotta go lay down...



Sorry, but that is not my definition of family. I was raised that no matter how badly you may normally get along, differences are put on hold and you come to your family member's need/rescue. That need is not one you are to question, just to help them get it covered. You also cover it for them, as long as needed. Family means always having your back covered and help always just a phone call away.

Personally, I have always held it as a sign of honor and trust, to be asked to care for somebody's animals when they are unable to.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't mean to add fuel to Maggie's fire, but they frequently ask Maggie to take care of their young daughter (not related to Maggie by blood) and it sometimes is overnight. And when they bring her over, they also bring two dogs for Maggie to watch. 

I don't think its right for them to say that to her (basically, "its your hobby, not mine, and I'm not helping you") and then to turn around and bring a kid and dogs over for her to watch.


----------



## lynnedit

emysemys said:


> I don't mean to add fuel to Maggie's fire, but they frequently ask Maggie to take care of their young daughter (not related to Maggie by blood) and it sometimes is overnight. And when they bring her over, they also bring two dogs for Maggie to watch.
> 
> I don't think its right for them to say that to her (basically, "its your hobby, not mine, and I'm not helping you") and then to turn around and bring a kid and dogs over for her to watch.



Wow, Maggie, that is tough. That does not really seem fair.
If a person is physically ill, family and friends should help with chores, cooking, etc. That is what family and friends do, for pete's sake. We all hope someone will do that for us in a pinch. 
If a person is declining mentally, and it is a permanent process, and there is evidence that their animals are suffering, then the 
animals likely have to be re homed. Yvonne, it sounds as if this is what happened with the old lady you knew. Unfortunately, quite often people who are declining mentally don't think they are, or understandably, are in denial. Very difficult.

And David, I don't know why you think you have an independent streak, when it is clear you are a pushover...




Tortastic said:


> How come there isn't a chat room here?



Well, that's because, ummm....well... ummm... we really don't know.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I think this place use to have a chat room but no-one used it so it got taken down?
That was my understanding anyway.

We made a chat room separate to the board not to long ago but no-one visited it!


----------



## tyler0912

Morning all,
No school today....Sore throat....Tonsilitus i think......
No school tommorow....Teachers on strike!  
My viv is getting ordered in a couple of hours...WOO!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Making Christmas presents on photobox just takes the mick!! urgh!
JUST UPLOAD THE PHOTOS ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Done and ordered  
A lovely photo poster with lots of nice photos of her and her horses for my best friend. 
Now just need to get her a head shot of each horse blown up, printed off and put into a frame and thats her christmas present sorted  Hope she likes it all! 

Morning Peter 
...actually it's afternoon. Oops it's nearly 12:30 and i'm still in bed!!! Better get up, got to go see to ponies soon and then go see my friend and possible new pony!


----------



## tyler0912

That present sounds great steph! 
Sure she will love it!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I just blew the microwave up....







Anyone fancy some Pizza?


----------



## pdrobber

omg! that's where my pizza went! I had a slice in the fridge last night, woke up and it's gone. I guess I must be sleepeating or something. either that or the mice are back.


----------



## cherylim

Wow, Steph. Oops?

Non-microwavable plate?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Haha, Sorry Peter. I got hungry! 

Nope, it was a microwaveable plate! I've microwaved them a lot of times.
I think I clicked a button on the microwave. I rang my mum and said "erm... I think I just blew your microwave up." To which my mum replied "oh well... I didn't like it anyway! I couldn't work the d**n thing" lol!! 

Today is just one of them days I need to just stay in bed.
First i blow up the microwave, so no lunch for me!
Than I went to dry my hair and the hair dryer wouldn't work so I was getting really angry till I noticed I'd forgotten to plug it in.
So I decide to have a cup of tea and then the kettle won't boil - i hadn't switched it on at the plug!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I don't mean to add fuel to Maggie's fire, but they frequently ask Maggie to take care of their young daughter (not related to Maggie by blood) and it sometimes is overnight. And when they bring her over, they also bring two dogs for Maggie to watch.
> 
> I don't think its right for them to say that to her (basically, "its your hobby, not mine, and I'm not helping you") and then to turn around and bring a kid and dogs over for her to watch.



Talk about double standard. Wonder what they would say if next time she came back with sorry, your daughter is your hobby not mine...





stephiiberrybean said:


> I just blew the microwave up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone fancy some Pizza?



So THAT was pizza?????? 





stephiiberrybean said:


> Today is just one of them days I need to just stay in bed.
> First i blow up the microwave, so no lunch for me!
> Than I went to dry my hair and the hair dryer wouldn't work so I was getting really angry till I noticed I'd forgotten to plug it in.
> So I decide to have a cup of tea and then the kettle won't boil - i hadn't switched it on at the plug!!!



   Thank you Steph for getting my morning started on such a laughing note!


----------



## lynnedit

stephiiberrybean said:


> Haha, Sorry Peter. I got hungry!
> 
> Nope, it was a microwaveable plate! I've microwaved them a lot of times.
> I think I clicked a button on the microwave. I rang my mum and said "erm... I think I just blew your microwave up." To which my mum replied "oh well... I didn't like it anyway! I couldn't work the d**n thing" lol!!
> 
> Today is just one of them days I need to just stay in bed.
> First i blow up the microwave, so no lunch for me!
> Than I went to dry my hair and the hair dryer wouldn't work so I was getting really angry till I noticed I'd forgotten to plug it in.
> So I decide to have a cup of tea and then the kettle won't boil - i hadn't switched it on at the plug!!!





Your Mum sounds great, sort of a 'cup half full' person.
Funny pics!


----------



## tyler0912

LOL Steph.....
I saw these pictures on FB made me giggle....i shown my mother inwhich she replied ''Tyler why are you laughing....That's something you would do!'' 
LOL! Are you having a blonde day?  

Well all just ordered my Tortoise Table...yes table.....i decided against a viv....a 6x2x2 table! 
Anyideas off how to keep the humidity...it has no ''lid'' i know plexiglass...but is there anything else?

I also ordered.......
Waterfall and fogger combined.....
thermometer and hygrometer combined....
And ordering substrate tommorow!  
Heres a clip off the exo terra waterfall and fogger:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCgoMOqkqdk


----------



## Jacqui

I am really getting to be a sap or something. In just over one minute of watching the preview for a movie coming out Christmas day called "War Horse" and started crying. Geesh glad only my critters see me like this.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I am really getting to be a e sap or something. In just over one minute of watching the preview for a movie coming out Christmas day called "War Horse" and started crying. Geesh glad only my critters see me like this.



You are not alone, I cry at this commercial where a dad is standing outside of a car talking to his 5 year old daughter who is in the drivers seat and he is telling her not to text and drive and to call when she arrives at her destination and then it show's the daughter again and she is a teenager. Get's me every time! 

Did AnthonyC tell anyone he was leaving? I hope nothing happened to him!


----------



## cherylim

Hello all! Busy evening today - lots of work for clients to be getting on with, but since there's so much I'm going to couple it with TFO and use the forum as my break!

Steph, I've just done something similarly stupid. Left my fiance at the gym and walked the rest of the way home alone. Came in and put the washing on, and now I'm soaking Emrys. He sneezed, but it was more gentle than usual and I couldn't be totally sure it was him, so I opened the bathroom door and hear a noise downstairs.

I panicked because I'd left the front door unlocked and didn't imagine my fiance would be home so soon, and I crept down the stairs and followed the noise into the kitchen...it was the washing machine. D'oh. Heart's still racing a little.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> You are not alone, I cry at this commercial where a dad is standing outside of a car talking to his 5 year old daughter who is in the drivers seat and he is telling her not to text and drive and to call when she arrives at her destination and then it show's the daughter again and she is a teenager. Get's me every time!
> 
> Did AnthonyC tell anyone he was leaving? I hope nothing happened to him!



Oh I have actually saw that one and it gets me too, not quite to the crying stage but pulls those ole heartstrings/memories.

Ant last I knew said he would be back in a few days. I have heard nothing further.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Anthony will be back soon  He is fine!

Oh dear Cheryl. Sounds like we are both having one of them days.
I managed to stab myself in the foot with a metal straw fork whilst at the yard,
than got caught in a massive downpour whilst fetching the horses in. I was soaked to the skin and freezing! 

I'm having a shower and climbing into bed before anything else can go wrong!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Anthony will be back soon  He is fine!
> 
> Oh dear Cheryl. Sounds like we are both having one of them days.
> I managed to stab myself in the foot with a metal straw fork whilst at the yard,
> than got caught in a massive downpour whilst fetching the horses in. I was soaked to the skin and freezing!
> 
> I'm having a shower and climbing into bed before anything else can go wrong!!!!



That is a relief! (about Anthony not you getting caught in a downpour). 
It is very dark here and that makes me sooo tired! I have been cleaning all day to get ready for a party we are having on Fri but I lost all motivation around 11am. Oh well.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I am deciding that it should be just about the end of my taking things outside to wash off and clorox them. Just had a couple of items and of course, I think I may be more wet then many of them.   Low 40s is just a tad chilly to be playing with the hose. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is very dark here and that makes me sooo tired! I have been cleaning all day to get ready for a party we are having on Fri but I lost all motivation around 11am. Oh well.



You could always make it into a house cleaning party! 





stephiiberrybean said:


> I'm having a shower and climbing into bed before anything else can go wrong!!!!



Hmmmm is anybody else wondering what trouble Steph can get into in bed? Of course, first she has to survive the shower...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I think I am deciding that it should be just about the end of my taking things outside to wash off and clorox them. Just had a couple of items and of course, I think I may be more wet then many of them.   Low 40s is just a tad chilly to be playing with the hose.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very dark here and that makes me sooo tired! I have been cleaning all day to get ready for a party we are having on Fri but I lost all motivation around 11am. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always make it into a house cleaning party!
Click to expand...



Haha!! I wish!! I have to drop Reagan at the groomers on Thurs so anything not finished I will just do it after I drop her off. She makes everything so hard because she is always under my feet and she is deathly afraid of the vacuum!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> I panicked because I'd left the front door unlocked and didn't imagine my fiance would be home so soon, and I crept down the stairs and followed the noise into the kitchen...it was the washing machine. D'oh. Heart's still racing a little.



Cher (is that an allowable nickname for you?) you really must be careful! There has been a sudden rash of washing machine thefts lately. Mostly just socks have gone a missing, but hey they could be planning a bigger heist.  





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha!! I wish!! I have to drop Reagan at the groomers on Thurs so anything not finished I will just do it after I drop her off. She makes everything so hard because she is always under my feet and she is deathly afraid of the vacuum!



Atleast Reagan has been good lately otherwise, correct? No more eating things she shouldn't?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Reagan has been great, I have been training her to use an in ground fence which would give her about an acre all to herself and it keeps her away from the tortoise enclosures and she is learning fast and loving her new space.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I survived the shower with no mishaps! I did limp all the way there though with cramp in my foot!! 
I am now safely in bed and plan on not moving for anything.
Although I am hungry and there is a meringue in the kitchen which is calling me and telling me to eat it! So tempting.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Reagan has been great, I have been training her to use an in ground fence which would give her about an acre all to herself and it keeps her away from the tortoise enclosures and she is learning fast and loving her new space.



I always wondered how well those worked. I would think a basset would certainly enjoy the extra roaming time with all the wonderful scents to find. 





stephiiberrybean said:


> Although I am hungry and there is a meringue in the kitchen which is calling me and telling me to eat it! So tempting.



"Steph you know you want me" "Steph think how I will taste as my coolness crosses your lips, rests for a bit on the tongue and then slowly, sweetly slide on down, leaving a delicious trail downward." "Ohhhh Stephy come and get me!" "Steph, I am waiting for your sweet hands to pluck me from the cold frig." (messages from the Meringue to Steph)


----------



## stephiiberrybean

R.I.P Meringue. I hope you have a nice time in my stomach!
In other words I ate the meringue! It was delicious and got delivered to me in bed by my mum


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> R.I.P Meringue. I hope you have a nice time in my stomach!
> In other words I ate the meringue! It was delicious and got delivered to me in bed by my mum



Talk about being spoiled!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Not a case of being spoilt, more a case of mum would like me to be alive in the morning!!! haha.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Cher (is that an allowable nickname for you?) you really must be careful! There has been a sudden rash of washing machine thefts lately. Mostly just socks have gone a missing, but hey they could be planning a bigger heist.



Call me Cher if you want. I'm not fussy. 

I think we do have one of those washing machine thieves, definitely. Unfortunately, not a very good one. He's stopped taking whole socks, and not just leaves holes IN socks!

In other news: Lebkuchen.

How did I not know about these until today?


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> I think we do have one of those washing machine thieves, definitely. Unfortunately, not a very good one. He's stopped taking whole socks, and not just leaves holes IN socks!
> 
> In other news: Lebkuchen.
> 
> How did I not know about these until today?



So THAT is how holes get into socks!!! 

Okay, so what is Lebkuchen????


----------



## tyler0912

Goodnight all.
Hoping tommorow will be better!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have one of those washing machine thieves, definitely. Unfortunately, not a very good one. He's stopped taking whole socks, and not just leaves holes IN socks!
> 
> In other news: Lebkuchen.
> 
> How did I not know about these until today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT is how holes get into socks!!!
> 
> Okay, so what is Lebkuchen????
Click to expand...


It's a soft, thick ginger biscuit, almost like cake, with chocolate on the bottom and soft icing on the top.

A traditional German Christmas treat, apparently. He bought a bag of it and said it was to save until Christmas - as I'd never tried it I begged him to let me have a piece, and it was amazing.

I worked out my calories and I could have four small pieces, which I did. Neither of us can have any more, and now the bag's open, which means we have to take it to the office tomorrow and give it away before it goes stale...and, because I don't know what I'm eating tomorrow evening I won't be able to work out if I have the calories spare to eat any. This means tomorrow will be spent watching other people eating it, when I can't.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> It's a soft, thick ginger biscuit, almost like cake, with chocolate on the bottom and soft icing on the top.
> 
> A traditional German Christmas treat, apparently. He bought a bag of it and said it was to save until Christmas - as I'd never tried it I begged him to let me have a piece, and it was amazing.
> 
> I worked out my calories and I could have four small pieces, which I did. Neither of us can have any more, and now the bag's open, which means we have to take it to the office tomorrow and give it away before it goes stale...and, because I don't know what I'm eating tomorrow evening I won't be able to work out if I have the calories spare to eat any. This means tomorrow will be spent watching other people eating it, when I can't.



You could just send the rest of them to me. I could force myself to eat them before they went stale. Really for you I would do that. 





tyler0912 said:


> Goodnight all.
> Hoping tommorow will be better!


Night Ty!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> You could just send the rest of them to me. I could force myself to eat them before they went stale. Really for you I would do that.



So kind and selfless as always, Jacqui! 

Right. I should probably sleep. I'm going to need a lot of energy this week by the looks of things, and I can't go getting it from yummy German food.

Night, all! x


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, those German cookies look good! I just finished my very restricted calorie dinner and I am starving!! I way over did it at the three Thanksgiving feasts I went to so now I am trying to be good so Santa let's me indulge during Christmas .


----------



## tyler0912

Morning all....the look amazing cheryl!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Sorry them German biscuits aren't for me. I dislike ginger and icing! 
They look good though.

Good morning everyone


----------



## tyler0912

SecretSanta shopping done....On it's way through the post tommorow!


----------



## mytwotortys

emysemys said:


> The lady who gave up this tortoise tells the story...She and her husband were driving back to Fresno from Nevada in '78 and saw this little tortoise barely missed by a truck on the hwy. The tortoise was about the size of her husband's palm, so I figure about 5 or 6 years old. That makes him appx. 40 years old. He's VERY heavy. I estimate heavier than a 10lb sack of sugar...maybe about 15lbs. Nice tortoise, but pretty spoiled. She fed him every day from the produce section of the store. There was grass in his yard, but I'll bet he never grazed much. His beak is very slightly overgrown.
> 
> Hi David! Are you still here?
> 
> Ahh he's so sweet!!! My tortoises are spoiled rotten they get something new to eat every day!!!


----------



## Jacqui

mytwotortys said:


> Ahh he's so sweet!!! My tortoises are spoiled rotten they get something new to eat every day!!!



 That's great! So what has been the favorite item(s) so far?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

wooo  We have a new person in our little chat  
Welcome mytwotortys! 

Another cold day... am thinking of going to Australia for the winter!


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> wooo  We have a new person in our little chat
> Welcome mytwotortys!
> 
> Another cold day... am thinking of going to Australia for the winter!



Take me with you!  

SecretSanta packaged up going to post in an hour or two!        
Soo excited..... No opening till christmas day .....Right?


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Soo excited..... No opening till christmas day .....Right?



Like how many of us would really be able to do that? Which is why I am not sending mine out until towards the very last minute.


----------



## cherylim

I'm definitely saving my Secret Santa gift until Christmas Day. I'm going to love receiving a total surprise gift. 

I am in a fantastic mood. And, tomorrow is advent calendar day!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> And, tomorrow is advent calendar day!



And that means??


----------



## Yvonne G

I think they start counting down the days to Christmas. However, I don't know if its a special day or not.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I think they start counting down the days to Christmas. However, I don't know if its a special day or not.



Sorta like the ones I use to get the kids with each day opening a window to get a gift (chocolate candy as I recall always). It just seemed from the way she said it, tat it was a big deal (ie special occasions)


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they start counting down the days to Christmas. However, I don't know if its a special day or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorta like the ones I use to get the kids with each day opening a window to get a gift (chocolate candy as I recall always). It just seemed from the way she said it, tat it was a big deal (ie special occasions)
Click to expand...


Haha, nope, you're exactly right. I'm just a big kid. Mmm, daily chocolate.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they start counting down the days to Christmas. However, I don't know if its a special day or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorta like the ones I use to get the kids with each day opening a window to get a gift (chocolate candy as I recall always). It just seemed from the way she said it, tat it was a big deal (ie special occasions)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, nope, you're exactly right. I'm just a big kid. Mmm, daily chocolate.
Click to expand...


 I think I would rather have used my calories for those German cookie thingy.  I am more of a chocolate person only about once a month. Which may be why I still have Halloween candy.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I think I would rather have used my calories for those German cookie thingy.  I am more of a chocolate person only about once a month. Which may be why I still have Halloween candy.



I got three today! I worked out my calories before they went around the office, so I had three more.

Nobody in the office had ever heard of them, but they were gone in seconds.


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> I'm definitely saving my Secret Santa gift until Christmas Day. I'm going to love receiving a total surprise gift.
> 
> I am in a fantastic mood. And, tomorrow is advent calendar day!



hmh.....Can't wait....Chocolate!    
Decorations up tommorow!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

OH NO I DON'T HAVE AN ADVENT CALENDER!!

Looks like i'm going shopping for one tomorrow!!!


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> OH NO I DON'T HAVE AN ADVENT CALENDER!!
> 
> Looks like i'm going shopping for one tomorrow!!!



Ooh, look at you, going for the reduced ones!  

Clever girl.


----------



## Jacqui

The Advent calenders must be a lot more popular over there.

My fingers are itching and it is so hard to keep from rubbing them. I had to dig up this little spot in one of the tortoises pens and never thought about bringing my gloves with me. As I was moving the dirt around, I realized the weed plant I had in my hand to toss in the garbage was a stinging nettle. The entire area was actually filled with them. Well they let me know how happy they were with being killed off, by stinging me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ouch, Jacqui! I hate those things. I get them all the time in my box turtle pen. I try to pull them before they go to seed, but they come back every year anyway.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Ouch, Jacqui! I hate those things. I get them all the time in my box turtle pen. I try to pull them before they go to seed, but they come back every year anyway.



They have a wonderful underground root system. We never had them until we had our flood. Then we were blessed with them everywhere! I do okay, if I can ignore the sting for the first hour or so, poor Josh however has a very bad and long lasting reaction to them. 

At the other house out in the old horse lot area and then in a couple of other lots, I tried this spring to get them down to atleast a manageable load. With there being no animals in those areas, I could use the spray killer. I used 9 of those big spray things of the good weedkiller (the name is slipping my mind). I made a very small dent in them. 

I had also earlier in the year, on hands and knees cleaned this pen completely out of them... three times! Now I think they are back just as thick. 

I have hope for the next war in the spring.  Atleast they are better then the darn poison ivy (which I react badly to) that I am also finding everywhere.


----------



## dmmj

advent calendar wow, haven't had one of those in decades.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I am finally all done! Every plant is planted outside for the year. I got the last tulip bulbs in today and an iris which has sat for three years in it's pot.


----------



## dmmj

I like bulb plants, they attract a lot of snails.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My advent calendar is fully stocked. It took me a solid week to find different treats and trinkets for the kids. I am glad mine has deep pockets.


----------



## pdrobber

anyone watching the tree lighting?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I like bulb plants, they attract a lot of snails.



Really? They don't attract the tiny ones we have here. Your lucky you have those larger ones, I am jealous. 





pdrobber said:


> anyone watching the tree lighting?



At the White House or Rockefeller (spelling?) Center or ???


----------



## pdrobber

yeah they just lit it at rockefeller center.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> yeah they just lit it at rockefeller center.



Do the lights all come on at once or does it like start at the bottom and turn on going upward?


----------



## pdrobber

as they count down from 5, at 3 theres just some white flashing lights all over the tree then at 1 they stop, and 0 all the color LEDs come on and then a second later the big star lights up. it'll stay lit until jan 7th I think. I don't think it ever turns off from now until that day.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> as they count down from 5, at 3 theres just some white flashing lights all over the tree then at 1 they stop, and 0 all the color LEDs come on and then a second later the big star lights up. it'll stay lit until jan 7th I think. I don't think it ever turns off from now until that day.



I did not watch it but plan to see it soon. I love this time of year!! Especially in the northeast!


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> The Advent calenders must be a lot more popular over there.
> 
> My fingers are itching and it is so hard to keep from rubbing them. I had to dig up this little spot in one of the tortoises pens and never thought about bringing my gloves with me. As I was moving the dirt around, I realized the weed plant I had in my hand to toss in the garbage was a stinging nettle. The entire area was actually filled with them. Well they let me know how happy they were with being killed off, by stinging me.



I think im pretty much immune to them now....
When i was a wee boy....I fell into a field full of them face first i was 10 i fell off a wall......then i got stung all over the face,legs,hands and then i rolled and got them on my back......
Now i pick them up bare-handed and i get stings but it does not bother me in the slightest i forget about it.....
Get a Dock leaf! ! ! 

Morning TFO 1st December! 
Chocolate=eaten
Decorations up today!  mum starts tree at 10am and finishes messing with it at 10pm  takes it down and puts it back up x10 times!  
Our decorations are black and silver this year! 
My things of ebay are due today!


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning TFO!!!


Ty, I wish Josh could be immune, but the only immunity he has found is to leave those areas for Mom to do (or atleast the thick areas of nettles). For me with the poison ivy, I still manage to end up with the juice on my hands and then I must rub my face accidentally to get hair out of my eyes, and thus spread it to the face. Then I end up with my eyes at times almost to the point of being swollen shut. 

So Ty, you guys get new decorations each year to make it a certain color pattern?


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning/afternoon/evening!
I don't think we have stinging nettles in our yard, and I am glad of it after hearing your experiences!
Ty, your Xmas tree sounds beautiful. We just use the same old decorations every year.
We are having clear weather for several days! Not warm enough for the torts (40's), but nice to be out in.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I still don't have an advent calender  It's highly upsetting! Normally I have about 3 but this year none! I don't think anyone loves me anymore!

At least it's only 8 days till motley crue!!!!!  Am so excited and my friends coming to stay with me and we're going to go together, get drunk and just have a good time! haha!


----------



## dmmj

I could send you one, of course I don't know how well the chocolate inside would travel in the mail.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yayyyy!! Someone does care about me and my not getting chocolate everyday for 25 days! 
I do not care about the state of the chocolate, as long as it is still edible I will eat it !


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui it depends on colour off our lounge at the time! 

Heres some pics off my xmas tree.......not the best but hey it's a tree! 

Before anything was upon the tree...






Just lights on the tree....





Couple of baubles...





Ribbon....Angel....Baubles....Tassles.....









In the dark complete...





In the light complete....







Lounge decorated....Kitchen getting decorated.....Hallway last!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Wow. Nice tree Ty.

I'm decorating my stables this weekend! *does a little dance* getting all festive with the ponies!


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> Wow. Nice tree Ty.
> 
> I'm decorating my stables this weekend! *does a little dance* getting all festive with the ponies!



Thankyou.....
I'm sure your ponies will appreciate that....is it for your benefit or for theres!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Theirs, obviously! Duhhh... Ponies love getting all christmassy


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Did I ever escape the big one!!

During the night I woke up to a terrible wind blowing outside. Terrible, awful, tree-limb breaking wind! I couldn't sleep, so I got up and read some of the threads here, then went back to bed. When I woke up this a.m. the power was out. Thank goodness it wasn't really that cold, but the wind was blowing like crazy. I had visions of calling my son-in-law to come help me round up all the tortoises and bring them inside by the wood stove. Then I thought, "no, you'll be doing it by yourself because when the power is out your cordless phone doesn't work." But because it really wasn't all that cold, I just let it be. 

It came back on about a half hour ago.

Can you imagine those LARGE tortoises in front of my wood stove? In the first place, how would I even get the Aldabrans over their fence to bring them inside?

I've lived here for around 15 years. And in that time the power has gone off occasionally, but never for any length of time. I think the longest was about 6 hours. So I really don't think it would be worthwhile to buy a generator (can't afford it anyway). But I AM going to look into seeing if I can change out my solar system to the kind that still works when the power is out. I may be able to add that onto my existing loan.


----------



## Jacqui

So Ty is a lounge what would be equal to our front rooms? Where the couches and such are. Or is this a room for the TV watching? Which you can watch a TV in the front room too. 

Steph so do you make all the decorations for the stables out of things the ponies can eat?


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> Theirs, obviously! Duhhh... Ponies love getting all christmassy



I can imagine,


Yes a lounge/Living room is the same as a front room with a Tv jacqui!  

Yvonne, i was speaking to someone on facebook and they was saying that too.....you in california?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> Steph so do you make all the decorations for the stables out of things the ponies can eat?



No. I use normal decorations around the outside of my little courtyard/stables. Where ponies can't reach them unless supervised. (Although ponies tend to be sensible anyway and not actually eat them!) and then sometimes I'll put carrots and apples and edible pony things on a string and hang them around, it's a bit like a game for them then too  A christmas treat game! They enjoy it and it only happens at christmas.


----------



## tyler0912

You meen the ponies do that to you blind fold you then whip you till you reach the carrot!  
Whip=Tinsil!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, seriously the longest your power has been off is only 6 hours? Be thankful you never get the days of no power. I was thinking you were going to be telling us some big tree came down just barely missing your house or one of the sheds. 

Problem is, if you brought the tortoises in to be by the fire... do you have enough marshmallows for them to roast?  

I was looking at sale ads yesterday and making my imaginary shopping list for when I get rich.  I was putting a generator at the top of the list. Also checking out some wood and pellet stoves for backups. I added the alarm system that calls you when temps get too cold, too hot or power goes off. Only problem is I only have a cell phone... which does not work in the house. You have to go to the top of the hill for it.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, seriously the longest your power has been off is only 6 hours? Be thankful you never get the days of no power. I was thinking you were going to be telling us some big tree came down just barely missing your house or one of the sheds.
> 
> Problem is, if you brought the tortoises in to be by the fire... do you have enough marshmallows for them to roast?
> 
> I was looking at sale ads yesterday and making my imaginary shopping list for when I get rich.  I was putting a generator at the top of the list. Also checking out some wood and pellet stoves for backups. I added the alarm system that calls you when temps get too cold, too hot or power goes off. Only problem is I only have a cell phone... which does not work in the house. You have to go to the top of the hill for it.



YUMM...Marshmallows...I want hot cocoa!


----------



## Jacqui

Come on over. I have milk, Nestle's Hot Chocolate mix, and the microwave still works.  Even have an extra bag of those little marshmallows.


----------



## tyler0912

Yumm.............Plane tickets are on there way.....
paha who needs plane tickets.......Private jet and butler on there way now!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> ......Private jet and butler on there way now!



So are you just using Steph's or is she coming, too?


----------



## Yvonne G

I could so easily turn into a lady of leisure. I've been sitting here looking at nothing for the past half hour, wishing someone would post something for me to read, so that I won't have to go outside into the wind and cold to pick lettuces from the garden and get all the tortoises up for the day. Won't someone please rescue me? No?

Ok...then I guess I gotta go......

Did I mention it was windy and cold?


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Private jet and butler on there way now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you just using Steph's or is she coming, too?
Click to expand...


Steph uses mine actually!  
She uses them on there days off.....

Yvonee you may off mentioned it was cold and windy..........once......twice......three times?  

I decided against cocoa and and decided thick.....Creamy....smooth....MILKSHAKE!  
My house is to warm for warm cocoa.......Cold milkshake!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I could so easily turn into a lady of leisure. I've been sitting here looking at nothing for the past half hour, wishing someone would post something for me to read, so that I won't have to go outside into the wind and cold to pick lettuces from the garden and get all the tortoises up for the day. Won't someone please rescue me? No?
> 
> Ok...then I guess I gotta go......
> 
> Did I mention it was windy and cold?



Sounds like we both have the same weather today. 





tyler0912 said:


> I decided against cocoa and and decided thick.....Creamy....smooth....MILKSHAKE!
> My house is to warm for warm cocoa.......Cold milkshake!



That sounds good. I keep my house hot for the tortoises, but it makes doing chores inside a pain because you end up sweating (which I am right now) A good milk shake made with real ice cream and fresh strawberries would be very tasty about now.


----------



## tyler0912

Only milkshake around here with ice cream...is at McDonalds...Yummy...but if i go there i need to buy food!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well it wasn't quite as bad as I thought it was going to be. Yes, it is windy, however the wind blew away the clouds and the sun is shining quite warmly. In sheltered areas its down right hot!

Checked around the property and aside from the bajillion leaves scattered all over the place, there is no wind damage. Roof all in place, solar panels fine, new roof on the car port held up nicely! Once the wind stops, I think I'm going to be raking up leaves until next June!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> Come on over. I have milk, Nestle's Hot Chocolate mix, and the microwave still works.  Even have an extra bag of those little marshmallows.



Working microwave?! I'm there!! 

No Tyler! Im the posh one who has private jets, horses, mansions etc....
According to Anthony anyway!


----------



## tyler0912

You posh....pfftt.......i have posher rats .....  
You should not off blew up your micro-oven then steph! 
Everyones posh to anthony...i meen....it's anthony!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm still using the very first microwave that we ever bought. My husband bought it when they first came down to a reasonable price in the '60's. Can you imagine that it still works? Just to be safe, I never stand too close to it when its working. I don't want my innards to get cooked.

Hot cocoa sounds pretty good about now. Yum.


----------



## tyler0912

LOL Yvonne....your microwave is a dinosaur...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

emysemys said:


> I'm still using the very first microwave that we ever bought. My husband bought it when they first came down to a reasonable price in the '60's. Can you imagine that it still works? Just to be safe, I never stand too close to it when its working. I don't want my innards to get cooked.
> 
> Hot cocoa sounds pretty good about now. Yum.



Please please please send it to me when you no longer want it!
Oh man, that'd be amazing to blow up!


----------



## cherylim

Just thought I'd jump in and say hello. I am so incredibly busy at the moment, but it will all pay off big time in the long run. I just need to keep my head above water and remember to take some time to wind down...so here I am, winding down!


----------



## dmmj

wind wind wind wind did I mention wind? high wind speeds, someplaces gusts were up to 160 plus. I say plus because the instrumentations only went to 160 so I am surprised my power did not go out, usually when the winds pick up my power goes out for 10 minutes or so, but not last night.


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Working microwave?! I'm there!!



For today any how. It's getting rusted out on the bottom, so who knows how much longer it will be working.





emysemys said:


> I'm still using the very first microwave that we ever bought. My husband bought it when they first came down to a reasonable price in the '60's. Can you imagine that it still works? Just to be safe, I never stand too close to it when its working. I don't want my innards to get cooked.
> 
> Hot cocoa sounds pretty good about now. Yum.



One of those big heavy ones?  I can tell my four kids did not live with you. We all here use the microwave more then any other appliance. We are doing good to get two years of life out of one. At the other house we have my Mother's old one. Last I knew it still works, too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> wind wind wind wind did I mention wind? high wind speeds, someplaces gusts were up to 160 plus. I say plus because the instrumentations only went to 160 so I am surprised my power did not go out, usually when the winds pick up my power goes out for 10 minutes or so, but not last night.



I heard about the wind on the news. Sounds scary. I hope it ends soon for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

David:

That's why I was up in the middle of the night on the computer. I wondered at the time if that's why you were up too. I couldn't sleep because of the wind noise. It was terrible awful!! Still windy today, but not like it was during the night.


----------



## Momof4

We haven't got it yet! I think it's delayed until tonight. I'm prepared but pray nothing weird happens because my husband is in China for 2 weeks. The trees scare me the most.


----------



## tyler0912

Just saw the damage off the winds!
Wow....That's terrible! 

Goodnight all!


----------



## Wicked Demon

I think this is my fifth post and wont have to wait for review anymore, YAY!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yea!!! Go for it, Aaron!!! (however, it says "3" up there in the right corner of your post)


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm just having one of them emotional breakdown nights!
Sat here sobbing at my one of my fav films 'The Horse Whisperer' saying "no. don't leave. noooo!!" when i know full well how it all ends!
Please no-one put Black Beauty on, I don't think I can actually take it! I'll end up in a padded room!! 

I'm going to go take lots of pain meds as i'm in a lot of pain and try to sleep before any thing else can set off a bout of tears. Clearly i'm going soft in my old age!
Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good night, Steph...hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Wicked Demon

emysemys said:


> Yea!!! Go for it, Aaron!!! (however, it says "3" up there in the right corner of your post)



Ya that forum software takes a sec to catch up (at least ours does)(v-bulletin)


----------



## Jacqui

Wicked Demon said:


> I think this is my fifth post and wont have to wait for review anymore, YAY!



A nice feeling isn't it?? Congrats! 





stephiiberrybean said:


> I'm just having one of them emotional breakdown nights!
> Sat here sobbing at my one of my fav films 'The Horse Whisperer' saying "no. don't leave. noooo!!" when i know full well how it all ends!
> Please no-one put Black Beauty on, I don't think I can actually take it! I'll end up in a padded room!!
> 
> I'm going to go take lots of pain meds as i'm in a lot of pain and try to sleep before any thing else can set off a bout of tears. Clearly i'm going soft in my old age!
> Goodnight everyone!



Steph, have you saw the previews of War Horse?? I didn't like the movie version of Horse Whisperer, but the book was great. Have you read it?Night! Hope you sleep well and wake pain free to a sun shiny type day!


----------



## dmmj

Why is it when I talk to horses, they want to commit me?


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Why is it when I talk to horses, they want to commit me?



Probably still better than talking to your imaginary friend...

Sorry to hear about the wind in Calif!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Why is it when I talk to horses, they want to commit me?



... it has nothing to do with the horses....


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I think some of us need to take a break off of pretend chat for a while. I'm slowing down, Anthony disapeared, and I want to know why he keeps being brought up! I need to forget him if he's gone!


----------



## pdrobber

Has anyone emailed him? I know he said he'd be gone for a bit, but I thought maybe he'd be back since the holiday week/weekend is over, isn't his school back in session? What is he doing during his down time?! Maybe I'll text him haha. I'd hate to interrupt if he's going through something difficult though, so I probably won't.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

pdrobber said:


> Has anyone emailed him? I know he said he'd be gone for a bit, but I thought maybe he'd be back since the holiday week/weekend is over, isn't his school back in session? What is he doing during his down time?! Maybe I'll text him haha. I'd hate to interrupt if he's going through something difficult though, so I probably won't.



Yeah that's what I thought. Something bad may have happened or he just ditched us.


----------



## lynnedit

I hope everything is OK.
We are, after all.... Unforgettable... *singing off key*


----------



## Jacqui

I just want to know what happened with his *****. Did she have a live healthy puppy or not?


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> I just want to know what happened with his ****. Did she have a live healthy puppy or not?



Musta missed that post. One of his dogs was PG?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui I cannot wait for war horse! I love the trailer, the film is going to be amazing! Have you read the war horse book? 
Yea I've read the book! Such a good read! Still love the film though! 

In regards to Anthony! 
Yes I've been e-mailing him. Although I didn't hear from him yesterday! I can't say why he's not on but he is fine and should be back next week. He's just really busy with lots going off!


----------



## dmmj

Well it seems like pasadena california got the worst of the storm damage. Some areas nearly 24 hours later still with no power, 40 plus building are red tagged (uninhabitable). The wind didn't keep me up last night, though to be honest the only thing I really worry about, is something breaking the windows, like a rock or something.


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui I cannot wait for war horse! I love the trailer, the film is going to be amazing! Have you read the war horse book?
> Yea I've read the book! Such a good read! Still love the film though!
> 
> In regards to Anthony!
> Yes I've been e-mailing him. Although I didn't hear from him yesterday! I can't say why he's not on but he is fine and should be back next week. He's just really busy with lots going off!



GOOD IM MISSING HIM!  

Check this pic out one off tiagos facebook friends made for him...AWESOME RIGHT?
look at his cute lil' button nose (a) ! 







There was a mini hurricane near where i live (10mins away) near my brothers house someones tiles off there roof was spinning in the air then shot inside her window (SMASH)! 
My brother did not even notice till the same happened to him!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good morning everyone!! Tyler that is a cute pic of Tiago! 

I met the love of my life yesterday!! I was picking up my dog from the groomers and I came face to face with a 200 pound fawn Great Dane named General. He was so sweet and awesome!! They were boarding him because someone had given him up. I almost adopted him on the spot but he got excited and jumped up on me knocking me down. Which was funny and fine but it wouldn't be if he did it to one of the kids and they were hurt. I am just going to stick with my plan of getting one as a puppy and training it. But, I really want General.....


----------



## dmmj

Not to influence you one way or the other, but I am pretty sure general could be trained.


----------



## tyler0912

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning everyone!! Tyler that is a cute pic of Tiago!



Thankyou...



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I met the love of my life yesterday!!



Mom....i don't recall us meeting yesterday?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> Not to influence you one way or the other, but I am pretty sure general could be trained.


That is a great point and one that I thought of. Here is my con list re: General: he was almost two years old and with such a short life span I don't want to lose any time. Also, he could be trained but in the meantime he could inadvertently hurt one of the kids because of his sheer size and bad habits of leaning and jumping up and hitting. A puppy would learn the correct conduct while growing so that once it was an adult those bad habits would be a non-issue. I am still thinking about it. I really felt like we were meant to meet.


----------



## dmmj

Again not to put any pressure ( I think I am doing a horrible job at it though) talk to tom (forum member) he is a dog trainer and see what he has to say.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> Again not to put any pressure ( I think I am doing a horrible job at it though) talk to tom (forum member) he is a dog trainer and see what he has to say.



I talked to him (Tom) on the phone yesterday, he is just the sweetest guy!!! Another problem is Rob said no, he wants one as a puppy. 



tyler0912 said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!! Tyler that is a cute pic of Tiago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou...
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I met the love of my life yesterday!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mom....i don't recall us meeting yesterday?
Click to expand...

Haha! If that was you I am the one you knocked over and then licked my face.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to influence you one way or the other, but I am pretty sure general could be trained.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great point and one that I thought of. Here is my con list re: General: he was almost two years old and with such a short life span I don't want to lose any time. Also, he could be trained but in the meantime he could inadvertently hurt one of the kids because of his sheer size and bad habits of leaning and jumping up and hitting. A puppy would learn the correct conduct while growing so that once it was an adult those bad habits would be a non-issue. I am still thinking about it. I really felt like we were meant to meet.
Click to expand...


Add to it that General is here and in the now. He needs the kind of loving home you could give him. That short life span your talking about, think of it from his side, he is losing those precious days when he could be a part of a family to days being spent in a cage wondering what he did wrong and why he was left behind. 

Think also of that cute not so little puppy and how much it will pee and crap in the house (until he is broken). Think of all the chewing he will get done. Think of all the puppy mischievousness and fun, that in reality is mass destruction. Think of how in his excitement he may still be knocking the kids down. Think how he may end up for some sad reason, not even living to be those 2 years your worried about missing already with General. Life comes with no guarantees.

There was a reason for meeting "the love of your life".


----------



## stephiiberrybean

What Jacqui said 

Id always pick a "rescue" over a puppy! No questions asked! 
I wish I could have another Dane! Don't think I could be without my Bedlingtons though


----------



## Jacqui

Puppies are cute and all, but me, I have this thing for old dogs... the mature puppy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Puppies are cute and all, but me, I have this thing for old dogs... the mature puppy.



Everything you said has been rolling around in my head since yesterday. He happens to be staying on the very same campus where my dog trainer works and where Sid goes to the vet and where Reagan gets groomed!! I really feel we were meant to meet. I think I am going to call my trainer and ask if she has seen him and what she thinks. I also want to know how he did in his aggression testing and I need to be able to start training him asap. My biggest concern is that he weighs almost 100 pound more than me and stands almost as tall as me. If he went after my sons dirty diaper or food one of the kids were eating I need to be able to stop him before he accidentally hurts one of them. I wanted a female because they do not get as big as the males and a puppy so that my kids and Basset could assert dominance and show her where she belongs in our pack. I wanted to raise her and train her from a puppy so she doesn't throw her weight around to get what she want's like general does. See how I go back and forth! It is terrible!!! 
You should also know that if all goes well we were supposed to get a 9 week girl puppy Dane from a breeder on 12/10. She is a hold back because she has too much white on her belly to be shown in dog show's so the people did not want her!! Ludicrous!!! So I don't want her to lose her home either!
Welcome to my brain it's scary in here!!


----------



## tyler0912

Hey all,

My ExoTerra Fogger just came!  Works great....
Just waiting for my waterfall now and the cage on tuesday and my dad said i don't need to wait for xmas i can have it as soon as it comes....
SO EXCITED!!


----------



## dmmj

that's great tyler, now tiago does not have to wait either.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So I don't want her to lose her home either!
> Welcome to my brain it's scary in here!!



You make good points. However, especially at Christmas, that Dane puppy will be snatched up quickly, not so the older dog. Then there is always get both of them.


----------



## tyler0912

dmmj said:


> that's great tyler, now tiago does not have to wait either.



Yepp so excited!


----------



## Jacqui

It was kinda neat today, as I was driving into town. Along the roadside on top of the telephone poles, I often see this pair of hawks each on it's own pole. As I was getting near to them today, as if on cue they took off with what was almost perfect synchronized flight. Was almost magical to watch.


----------



## cherylim

Evening all!

I've given myself a night off! Woo!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> It was kinda neat today, as I was driving into town. Along the roadside on top of the telephone poles, I often see this pair of hawks each on it's own pole. As I was getting near to them today, as if on cue they took off with what was almost perfect synchronized flight. Was almost magical to watch.


I think watching birds fly especially when they are synchronized is incredible. Rob and I love to hike along a steep trail that takes us to a cliff where there are dozens of turkey vultures flying over head and we can see them dive straight towards the ground at high speeds and then fly straight up just as fast with their catch (usually a cute field mouse )


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think watching birds fly especially when they are synchronized is incredible. Rob and I love to hike along a steep trail that takes us to a cliff where there are dozens of turkey vultures flying over head and we can see them dive straight towards the ground at high speeds and then fly straight up just as fast with their catch (usually a cute field mouse )



That sounds neat. Our vultures around here only go for the roadkill. Must have been like two years ago, I was coming home on a cool rainy day, where the sun was just finally working it's magic. As I got to this old farmstead, which had the old fashioned wooden fence posts around the house and then also along the road, on top of what seemed like every post was a vulture. They had their wings outstretch to catch the warming rays of the sun. It was a neat, one of those "darn where is a camera when ya need it" moments. It also felt just a little on the eery side.





cherylim said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I've given myself a night off! Woo!



Alright a night off!! So do you have plans for it?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Alright a night off!! So do you have plans for it?



Nope! I plan to sit here and do nothing. I need to be up at 6.30am to drive Ian to the train station, and I'll be working all weekend, so tonight is rest night.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright a night off!! So do you have plans for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! I plan to sit here and do nothing. I need to be up at 6.30am to drive Ian to the train station, and I'll be working all weekend, so tonight is rest night.
Click to expand...


No watching TV or a movie? No coming on here and making us laugh? No reading a book? Nothing?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That sounds neat. Our vultures around here only go for the roadkill. Must have been like two years ago, I was coming home on a cool rainy day, where the sun was just finally working it's magic. As I got to this old farmstead, which had the old fashioned wooden fence posts around the house and then also along the road, on top of what seemed like every post was a vulture. They had their wings outstretch to catch the warming rays of the sun. It was a neat, one of those "darn where is a camera when ya need it" moments. It also felt just a little on the eery 

[/quote]

Sounds ominous!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> No watching TV or a movie? No coming on here and making us laugh? No reading a book? Nothing?



Well, I'll stay on here but I don't know about making anyone laugh.



No TV or a movie. I only get the TV when Ian's out.  And books send me to sleep...which is not what I need...yaaaawn!

I know what I'm going to do!

I've been trying to finish this game for two evenings, but usually I start when I finish work at 10pm and only have an hour left before bed.

Perhaps tonight's the night?

http://www.miniclip.com/games/moto-jumping/en/


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I've given myself a night off! Woo!



Whats the occasion,
Tired?


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> I've given myself a night off! Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the occasion,
> Tired?
Click to expand...


Yep. I'm doing eight hour shifts in the office, walking an hour each way and then carrying on working at home until 10pm. I need tonight.


----------



## tyler0912

Sounds like you deserve it! 
You got me playing that game on miniclip now! 
Very cheesy game but very good!


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck with the game.


----------



## tyler0912

guys does this look okay for tiago??
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...ries<{9372097}/specificationsProductType=bark

and then there is a big chipped?


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> guys does this look okay for tiago??
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...ries<{9372097}/specificationsProductType=bark
> 
> and then there is a big chipped?



Organic: No < Based on that, no.


----------



## tyler0912

okay!


----------



## tyler0912

Morning tfo!

Waterfall should come today!


----------



## tyler0912

Where is everyone?


----------



## pdrobber

goodmorning. leaving for work soon! then, lucky me, I get to go to school to work on the computer, using the program they have there. Will probably be there a few hours...


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning Everybody!!!!



pdrobber said:


> goodmorning. leaving for work soon! then, lucky me, I get to go to school to work on the computer, using the program they have there. Will probably be there a few hours...



Well make the most of it and hopefully it will pass quickly.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning back at ya...however, I'm almost ready to brave the cold and go feed and pick up poop.


----------



## dmmj

going in a few hours to take my grandma's family picture, so rain rain go away ( and stay away) come back another day.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> going in a few hours to take my grandma's family picture, so rain rain go away ( and stay away) come back another day.



Oh that's right, it rained last time you guys had planned to take that picture too didn't it? Good luck with the sun coming out.


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!



tyler0912 said:


> Morning tfo!
> 
> Waterfall should come today!



How exciting! Since you are opening your gifts before xmas, you can put Tiago under the tree with a bow on him. 



dmmj said:


> going in a few hours to take my grandma's family picture, so rain rain go away ( and stay away) come back another day.


Here is hoping the weather cooperates. It is SoCal, for goodness sake!
I heard 340,000 were w/o power initially in Pasadena. My son lives in LA and said the wind was pretty loud.

So, watching my husband try to teach our dog (poodle mutt) that the back scratcher is a GOOD thing.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> So, watching my husband try to teach our dog (poodle mutt) that the back scratcher is a GOOD thing.



 When he gets done with your dog, tell him I have a few he can train too. I could really really use a good backscratching, even if it is only the dogs using it on me.


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone! Almost time for my curry!

Had my aunts and my cousin visit. Love when they visit but they treat me too much and I feel guilty - they bought me some drinks and apple pie for after the curry. It'll be a very indulgent evening!


----------



## Jacqui

What kind of curry are you having? Homemade or bought?

Just had a hot chocolate with peppermint marshmallows in it. Was pretty good. Now debating if I want to wade thru the lake in front of the house, to get to the pickup, to go up the hill to try to call my husband, who may be in the middle of nowhere (WY and the like where cells don't work so good   )

Wishing this would stay as rain here instead of turning to ice and snow.  Driving could get bad. Not to mention the wind seems to be kicking up a bit, with the ice/snow that could be bring some power outages later tonight.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> What kind of curry are you having? Homemade or bought?
> 
> Just had a hot chocolate with peppermint marshmallows in it. Was pretty good. Now debating if I want to wade thru the lake in front of the house, to get to the pickup, to go up the hill to try to call my husband, who may be in the middle of nowhere (WY and the like where cells don't work so good   )
> 
> Wishing this would stay as rain here instead of turning to ice and snow.  Driving could get bad. Not to mention the wind seems to be kicking up a bit, with the ice/snow that could be bring some power outages later tonight.



Just having a shop-bought Jalfrezi. I've never been able to cook them myself and get anywhere near the same texture and flavour. I have curry very rarely and aim to lead a healthy lifestyle, but when I'm going all out with a curry I want it to TASTE unhealthy and satisfying.

Lake-wading sounds like a lot of effort if you don't even know his phone is working! 

As for snow, this is the first year I've not wanted it. I can't walk in it at all, and I have to drive across the country to the east coast in a few weeks - this winter needs to be an easy one, but the last two have been bad.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all I have some sad news and happy new's. Sad news: General, the one year old Great Dane failed his aggression test and did not get approved to go to a home with children. The trainer said that he is too "spunky". My fear is that he might get put down because his previous owners did not train him and that is so unfair. But, he is in good hands and I hope that they can help him find a great home.

The good new's is that we are picking up our 10 week old Great Dane named "Dagny" on Sat. 12/10!!!!! I am so excited!!! The person that she was supposed to go to did not want her because the AKC considers her to be ugly!! I will post a picture and I hope you will all agree that there is nothing remotely ugly about her!


----------



## Jacqui

Is curry considered not healthy eating? What is jalfrezi?

I decided to be super nice and took two of the dogs back out for another quick walk (figuring once it turns to ice, I may not be so eager to give them their above the just basic amount of walk). Mister (the lab mix) was a bit ticked that after we waded thru the water by the house, I would not let him go to his favorite telephone pole across the street. He just doesn't get that I don't want to walk into the "stream" that is on the side now the ditch is filled and it's running on half the street pavement as is.  Was lucky, Jeff was still able to get a call, but we kept getting dropped.  

I don't know what is going on with my tortoises today, earlier this morning I found my little hatchling hingeback Gobbler on his back. Just now I look over to see my little Star hatchling, Neilita on her back.  

... and Yvonne I was right, the hingebacks have now started in again. Darn that male Redfoot.


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn! I've been wanting a Doberman puppy for quite a while, but hearing about your new puppy really makes me have puppy fever! Trouble is, the price for them here is around $500 apiece. I'm not trying to buy a show quality or even a registered dog. I just want a dobie pup to be my companion. Don't tell me to rescue, because the cats were here first. I have to get a puppy because of all the cats.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all I have some sad news and happy new's. Sad news: General, the one year old Great Dane failed his aggression test and did not get approved to go to a home with children. The trainer said that he is too "spunky". My fear is that he might get put down because his previous owners did not train him and that is so unfair. But, he is in good hands and I hope that they can help him find a great home.
> 
> The good new's is that we are picking up our 10 week old Great Dane named "Dagny" on Sat. 12/10!!!!! I am so excited!!! The person that she was supposed to go to did not want her because the AKC considers her to be ugly!! I will post a picture and I hope you will all agree that there is nothing remotely ugly about her!



 Poor General. You know my feelings in the matter and I promise when Dagny knocks your children down because she will be a normal healthy "spunky" puppy, I won't say "I told ya". Scouts honor, I promise.  

I can understand too why the person who was to take Dagny is not going to. If you get a dog planning to use it to show or even to breed, you have to look at the standard. In your case, your wanting a pet and a pet is what she will only be able to be. Does not make her less, just makes her possible "uses" less.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Is curry considered not healthy eating? What is jalfrezi?



Jalfrezi's my favourite curry. Big chunks of peppers and onions in the curry sauce. My calorie limit for my evening meal is 600, though - the curry came to that on its own, before I added the rice, and then I had apple pie. The scales won't be my friend tomorrow but I'm having a good night at least!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Darn! I've been wanting a Doberman puppy for quite a while, but hearing about your new puppy really makes me have puppy fever! Trouble is, the price for them here is around $500 apiece. I'm not trying to buy a show quality or even a registered dog. I just want a dobie pup to be my companion. Don't tell me to rescue, because the cats were here first. I have to get a puppy because of all the cats.



Of just a rescue doberman who likes cats.   See you get talking a Dobermans and I get the memories all stirred up of my dobermans and you make me want to get another one, too. 

I said when I got off the truck, I was going to get a new puppy to train and show in obedience and agility. Then last year the week before Christmas, Jeff's granddaughter said she was taking back to the shelter the new dog they had just gotten the week before. She had snapped at one of the kids. Soft hearted me, could not think of this dog spending Christmas in a shelter, so we took her. Jeff used her as my gift last year.  

Then a couple of months ago, my neighbor got a chi puppy. Of course I said how cute it was and that I was going to steal it away. A week later she told me to put shoes on and get in her car, no asking questions. I went and in town we met this lady at the McDonald's parking lot. Thru the window, she places this little chi puppy in my arms. Those sad eyes had me in an instant. Turns out she was having to get rid of all her dogs immediately or put them to sleep.

So now I am back to over my personal limit on dogs, but not a single dog to train.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Woo  Got home to find a virgin+ box in my room  So happy! 
i also got my big pony a christmas present today and a new fleece earwarmer headband at a bargain price Got to play with my maybe-new pony and found some faux leather trousers for Â£25!! 
Oh and I got some very funny christmas cards to send to people  
Good day!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is curry considered not healthy eating? What is jalfrezi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalfrezi's my favourite curry. Big chunks of peppers and onions in the curry sauce. My calorie limit for my evening meal is 600, though - the curry came to that on its own, before I added the rice, and then I had apple pie. The scales won't be my friend tomorrow but I'm having a good night at least!
Click to expand...


Hey, you only live once. Sometimes you just have got to go with the gusto!





stephiiberrybean said:


> Woo  Got home to find a virgin+ box in my room  So happy!
> i also got my big pony a christmas present today and a new fleece earwarmer headband at a bargain price Got to play with my maybe-new pony and found some faux leather trousers for Â£25!!
> Oh and I got some very funny christmas cards to send to people
> Good day!



What is a virgin+ box????


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Also got to spend the day with 2 amazing friends! Can't get better than that  

Sorry to hear about General Erin. am sure he'll find a lovely home. Can't wait to see your new puppy! 

Jacqui a virgin+ box is basically a sky+box only by a company called Virgin. (don't know if you have them over there!)
It means i can record, pause, rewind, fast forward TV. all from the comfort of my bed!


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Woo  Got home to find a virgin+ box in my room  So happy!
> i also got my big pony a christmas present today and a new fleece earwarmer headband at a bargain price Got to play with my maybe-new pony and found some faux leather trousers for Â£25!!
> Oh and I got some very funny christmas cards to send to people
> Good day!



Have you got Virgin in the rest of your house, too? If so, how much do you pay?

We have the full Sky package and we pay LOADS. I'm convinced Virgin would be cheaper but Ian's convinced otherwise.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea. We have virgin+ box in living room, my room and then we have virgin broadband and phone.
Not sure on prices but I know we switched from Sky because we were paying loads and it worked out we could have more packages on the virgin for less than we were paying for the few sky packages we had. We pretty much have all the virgin packages for the price of about 3 sky packages (or something like that!) 
So yea Virgin is a lot cheaper  (plus you get the 2 boxes for free. I believe!)


----------



## cherylim

stephiiberrybean said:


> Yea. We have virgin+ box in living room, my room and then we have virgin broadband and phone.
> Not sure on prices but I know we switched from Sky because we were paying loads and it worked out we could have more packages on the virgin for less than we were paying for the few sky packages we had. We pretty much have all the virgin packages for the price of about 3 sky packages (or something like that!)
> So yea Virgin is a lot cheaper  (plus you get the 2 boxes for free. I believe!)



Woo, thanks!

I'll look into it properly again tomorrow, when I'm not full of food and ready to sleep.


----------



## Jacqui

Too bad Ant isn't here. He would be having a hay day with all this talk about virgin's boxes....


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Speaking of Ant. He appears to have dropped off the side of the planet!!


----------



## tyler0912

stephiiberrybean said:


> Yea. We have virgin+ box in living room, my room and then we have virgin broadband and phone.
> Not sure on prices but I know we switched from Sky because we were paying loads and it worked out we could have more packages on the virgin for less than we were paying for the few sky packages we had. We pretty much have all the virgin packages for the price of about 3 sky packages (or something like that!)
> So yea Virgin is a lot cheaper  (plus you get the 2 boxes for free. I believe!)



across the road from me can have virgin...but on my side off the road we cant.....Way better than sky...but we still have sky!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

stephiiberrybean said:


> Speaking of Ant. He appears to have dropped off the side of the planet!!



Crazy!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, the stupid, "what was I thinking?" award of the day goes to.... ME!!

I was just feeding out a bag of mushrooms to the hingebacks. I came to the two stacks in the frontroom. On the second shelf by the window is a Leopard. Well I decided it would be good to let him have a few hours of extra heat. So I reach down and plug in the cord for a big metal domed lamp with a CHE.

I move on to spreading out the mushrooms and decide, as I give a group of Erosa hingebacks some that I should let them have some light. So I plug in another domed fixture sitting on their side. I then continue to finish out the sack of mushrooms.

Then I notice there is no light from either fixture. Hmm that is strange, because I knew I had one of each in that section. So I pick up the one over the hingebacks and look inside the dome. It has a CHE. I gingerly touch the CHE and yep it is just starting to get warm.

I move back to the Leopard's fixture. I pick it up and look inside. It's another CHE. Now my mind starts thinking back to yesterday, when I moved lights and CHEs around in the other room. Huh I guess I took the light from in here to the other room and brought a bad light in here to change out. Okay, no problem. Without thinking I reach in and grab that ole CHE firmly in my fingers to double check that it is indeed firmly screwed in before tossing it as bad. Well let me tell ya, those CHEs are mighty hot.   

My reward for the day? Three burned finger pads.


----------



## cherylim

Ouch, Jacqui! I've yet to burn myself on a tortoise-bulb, but I'm surprised I've not. After all, I manage to cut my finger open every time I look at a knife. It's a wonder I've not burned the house down yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Burning the house down is one of my biggest fears. We have an old house, but fortunately my husband put in some new wiring and outlets for me a few years back. Before that it was one set of two outlets per room, two rooms shockingly had two sets!  I had octopus cords everywhere. *blushes and hangs head in shame*

Still I worry about over loading or the cats knocking a light or heater over. Earlier this week I had been up the hill to call my husband. Now on such a short leave of the house, I leave things running. As I was coming down the hill and into the village again, I saw all this smoke down towards my house. Immediate panic set in. Turns out the people across were burning a pile of leaves.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've always worried about fire too. I don't have to worry about over loaded circuits though, thank goodness. I have a fairly new breaker box because of the solar panels on the roof, and each tortoise house and green house are on their own circuit! Another of my worries is big branches falling in the wind. I've had most of the close-by trees cut down for that reason. Now I only have a very large pepper tree left that a bit of a danger. Its right behind my barn. I'm having it cut down a bit at a time. Its very costly to do the whole tree at once.


----------



## Jacqui

I was so happy, when Jeff replaced our old fuse type circuit box. We use to have to be careful in the winter to not have a heater on in the living room, when we used the microwave in the kitchen. Or what was it, if the VCR/TV was playing in the front room, we could either have the computer on or lights upstairs.

How much do they charge there? Here I think I was told $200 a tree. I have a line of six pine trees, which have died from the disease they get.  They are in and under the telephone lines, so my ex doesn't want to help cut them down. First I am going to see if the phone company will, because they could easily take down their lines. I keep putting it off, because this pair of mourning doves still like to use the trees.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a very old pepper tree. Its about 3' diameter (diameter equals the straight across distance, right?) at about chest high. And its about 60' tall. The trouble being it is right over my metal building. If you know about metal buildings, they don't support any weight. There is no access to the base of the tree because it stands in my box turtle pen. I've been given estimates anywhere from $1500 to $2500 and that's because they'd have to use a bucket truck. So I have friends of friends come over and shinney up the tree, tying off bits and pieces here and there and cutting them off. So far one big limb is gone, and two more to go.


----------



## Jacqui

That's a price shocker!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We had a hollowed out old spruce taken down 2 years ago and it was $1,800. The highest quote we got was $2,500. The brought a bucket truck up onto our front lawn and really destroyed it and it took us forever to get grass to grow there. 

How is your hand feeling Jacqui?


----------



## lynnedit

Ouch, Jacqui, burns take awhile to feel better 

Another funny Bonbon story (sorry, that's the name of the poodle mutt, came with her): we decided to go for a walk, and my husband tried to put on her 'windbreaker'. I guess she thought she was in a straight jacket, because once it was on, she stood there like she had been turned to stone; one foot forward, one back. As we laughed hysterically and called for her to 'come on' , she never moved a muscle, for several minutes.
Finally took it off and off she went.
What a funny girl.

And I thought curry (cumin) was good for the brain?


----------



## Jacqui

Mornin'!!!!


David, did you get the family picture taken?

What is everybody up to today??


----------



## dmmj

Yes the picture was a success, we shot it in rancho cucamongo, at a park. there was a nice pond there and of course when ever there is a body of water in california it had red ear sliders dumped in it.


----------



## pdrobber

...it always comes back to the turtles & tortoises lol. 

Anyway, I'm at work, hanging out with a young Havanese and an old nearly blind Cocker. The havanese was kept in a crate for years so whenever she gets excited her brain just tells her to spin in circles. As she's walking down the hall she'll just spin around once, pick up a toy, spin around and walk back with it. Lol its kind of cute/funny but sad. But its not too obsessive, to the point that it would be really sad and noticeable. 

And I didn't get any of the schoolwork done last night that I was supposed to so after work today its back to the computer lab at school! Ugh


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> ...it always comes back to the turtles & tortoises lol.
> 
> Anyway, I'm at work, hanging out with a young Havanese and an old nearly blind Cocker. The havanese was kept in a crate for years so whenever she gets excited her brain just tells her to spin in circles. As she's walking down the hall she'll just spin around once, pick up a toy, spin around and walk back with it. Lol its kind of cute/funny but sad. But its not too obsessive, to the point that it would be really sad and noticeable.
> 
> And I didn't get any of the schoolwork done last night that I was supposed to so after work today its back to the computer lab at school! Ugh



I have never gotten to be around a Havanese. In a way I envy you, but then I start remembering all the sad and bad things that go along with it.





dmmj said:


> Yes the picture was a success, we shot it in rancho cucamongo, at a park. there was a nice pond there and of course when ever there is a body of water in california it had red ear sliders dumped in it.



So glad the picture finally happened. I bet she will love it.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Mornin'!!!!
> 
> 
> David, did you get the family picture taken?
> 
> What is everybody up to today??



Good morning!
Nice little fire going in the fireplace (fortunately), nice cup of coffee.
Might try to put up some Xmas lights on the house? (might be too ambitious).
What are you up to?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Good morning!
> Nice little fire going in the fireplace (fortunately), nice cup of coffee.
> Might try to put up some Xmas lights on the house? (might be too ambitious).
> What are you up to?



I always thought it would be neat to have a fireplace to curl up to next to. 

I have a ton of work inside the house I should do or be nice and work on covering two windows to help keep the outside cats warmer... but just am lacking the energy.  Right now I am using the excuse I am warming up my toes from walking the dogs. Getting down to where I am going to have to hunt up some socks to put on when I go out in my crocs.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Awww Peter the crated dog story makes me sad.

My day was 7am hockey followed by breakfast with Santa fundraiser at my daughters Elementary School. We are home watching Christmas movies with the kids. We have aspirations of setting up our Santa's village. I need to go to the store for the coming week and then at 5pm we have to go to our town's Christmas tree lighting where my eldest is singing in the chorus.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awww Peter the crated dog story makes me sad.
> 
> My day was 7am hockey followed by breakfast with Santa fundraiser at my daughters Elementary School. We are home watching Christmas movies with the kids. We have aspirations of setting up our Santa's village. I need to go to the store for the coming week and then at 5pm we have to go to our town's Christmas tree lighting where my eldest is singing in the chorus.



Sounds like a full day and very seasonal!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww Peter the crated dog story makes me sad.
> 
> My day was 7am hockey followed by breakfast with Santa fundraiser at my daughters Elementary School. We are home watching Christmas movies with the kids. We have aspirations of setting up our Santa's village. I need to go to the store for the coming week and then at 5pm we have to go to our town's Christmas tree lighting where my eldest is singing in the chorus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a full day and very seasonal!
Click to expand...


Sadly I am sitting on the couch on TFO exhausted when I should be cleaning getting the decorations out. Ugh, I am going! See you great people later


----------



## Yvonne G

This forum, and all of you interesting people, are going to be my un-doing. I used to get up, get dressed and go outside...not going back into the house until lunch time. Now I get up, get dressed and park in front of the computer until about 11a, when guilt about my tortoises still sitting in the dark makes me turn it off and go outside.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sadly I am sitting on the couch on TFO exhausted when I should be cleaning getting the decorations out. Ugh, I am going! See you great people later




What kind of decorations?


----------



## Jacqui

If I can't taste the tuna because of all the celery and onions I put into the tuna, does that mean I should use less of them next time?


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!! Depends upon how well you like celery and onions!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> LOL!!! Depends upon how well you like celery and onions!!!



True! However I sorta like the idea of tasting tuna when I bite into tuna salad.


----------



## ascott

You all are funny  I don't visit this thread much because I always feel like I missed something....hahaha....

Well have a great day all


----------



## Jacqui

ascott said:


> You all are funny  I don't visit this thread much because I always feel like I missed something....hahaha....
> 
> Well have a great day all



If you visit it every day and several times during that day, you'll never miss a thing.  ... and yes, we know Yvonne looks funny! We completely agree with you!!  Of course Steph and Cheryl talk funny, too.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I went out for Afternoon Tea at Thoresby hall today. It was very disappointing to be perfectly honest but I think I over-did it on the chocolate vodka and Champagne. Getting a bit of a headache now! oops. 

Hope everyone has had/is having a good day


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> I went out for Afternoon Tea at Thoresby hall today. It was very disappointing to be perfectly honest but I think I over-did it on the chocolate vodka and Champagne. Getting a bit of a headache now! oops.
> 
> Hope everyone has had/is having a good day



If you go for tea, how do you end up having too much vodka and champagne???   Besides, don't you know you "stuffy ole English folks never drink anything stronger the hot tea?


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys,

SNOWING HERE!


----------



## dmmj

I always wondered why those old ladies always liked "tea" so much, now I know.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Tea for us also means dinner! Its confusing I know! 
So we have breakfast, lunch and tea  

So afternoon tea is sandwiches, cakes, scones, strawberries & cream, champagne and tea  
It's basically what more upper class people do. It's quite expensive. We had "Chocaholic Afternoon Tea" and "Mad Hatter Afternoon Tea" and it came to Â£120 ($187). So it was a treat but it turned out disappointing, it wasn't the best Afternoon Tea we've ever had.


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> SNOWING HERE!



Yippy!!!!  Glad your getting some of the beautiful white stuff!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui, afternoon Tea


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Tea for us also means dinner! Its confusing I know!
> So we have breakfast, lunch and tea
> 
> So afternoon tea is sandwiches, cakes, scones, strawberries & cream, champagne and tea
> It's basically what more upper class people do. It's quite expensive. We had "Chocaholic Afternoon Tea" and "Mad Hatter Afternoon Tea" and it came to Â£120 ($187). So it was a treat but it turned out disappointing, it wasn't the best Afternoon Tea we've ever had.



That's supper/dinner??? Actually sounds more like a lunch thingy.





stephiiberrybean said:


> Jacqui, afternoon Tea



So afternoon snacking?


----------



## dmmj

If tea is dinner, then is dinner, tea?


----------



## Jacqui

I don't see any booze bottles in that Tea picture.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> SNOWING HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yippy!!!!  Glad your getting some of the beautiful white stuff!
Click to expand...


YEPP....Bit wet outside so probably won't stay...

And i enjoy tea.....  
Steph that pic is very poooosh! 
The queens my auntie....PINKIES UP!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea. I guess its like a snack really.
You have that and then some supper later. 
My supper consisted of 2 Pizzas and some chicken bite things. haha!!

Tyler, pinkies up is actually very rude!!!


----------



## bubbles01

Oh My Word...... will you take a look at that Afternoon Tea.... That's the first thing that's made me homesick in 5 years!!

I've only just discovered this thread.. it's like an online coffee morning (cue more explaining of dumb english terms!!) so if nobody minds I think I'll be checking back.... I may end up like Yvonne and be spending waaaay to much time on here instead of doing my housework, animals real life etc but who's going to know!!

Helen x


----------



## Jacqui

stephiiberrybean said:


> Tyler, pinkies up is actually very rude!!!



Is it really considered rude?





bubbles01 said:


> Oh My Word...... will you take a look at that Afternoon Tea.... That's the first thing that's made me homesick in 5 years!!
> 
> I've only just discovered this thread.. it's like an online coffee morning (cue more explaining of dumb english terms!!) so if nobody minds I think I'll be checking back.... I may end up like Yvonne and be spending waaaay to much time on here instead of doing my housework, animals real life etc but who's going to know!!
> 
> Helen x



Please do! We would love to have you. 'Sides housework will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Yea it is Jacqui. Don't ask me why I just know it is! 

Welcome Helen 
I spend most of my time in here chatting about nothing and then rushing all my chores! hehe.


----------



## tyler0912

Well i drink with my pinkie up!  

Hey Helen,
Yes many of us here (Jacqui...Ant...Steph...NOT ME) 
~Spend to much time chatting on here....they don't have lives you see... I DO!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Well i drink with my pinkie up!
> 
> Hey Helen,
> Yes many of us here (Jacqui...Ant...Steph...NOT ME)
> ~Spend to much time chatting on here....they don't have lives you see... I DO!





I always thought the pinky thingy was for snobs. No comment on the other untruths your telling.



So do you dress up for tea?


----------



## tyler0912

I do... a nice frill skirt with a flowery button turtle neck.......some clogs and a straw hat! 
I look beuatiful if i say soo myself!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> I do... a nice frill skirt with a flowery button turtle neck.......some clogs and a straw hat!
> I look beuatiful if i say soo myself!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Just smart casual.
I wore Skinny jeans, black sleeved top and a nice body warmer. Then some heeled boots


----------



## tyler0912

:Shy:



stephiiberrybean said:


> Just smart casual.
> I wore Skinny jeans, black sleeved top and a nice body warmer. Then some heeled boots



You has style....would be better with a straw hat or clogs like me!


----------



## cherylim

Hello all! Been a bit quiet tonight - I've been watching 'It's a Wonderful Life' for the first time. Long film! Just about to finish.


----------



## Jacqui

*ding* Aww another angel got it's wings.


----------



## tyler0912

What is ''It's a wonderful life'' any good?

Steph got me listening to Xmas songs to early ( The pogues ) !


----------



## Jacqui

Cher what made you decide to watch that movie? Have you liked it? Did you cry? Would you ever watch it again?


----------



## cherylim

All done. That wins the award for my new favourite seasonal movie, I think.

I've obviously known the story for years, but have meant to watch the film for a long time and never got around to it.

Ian and I were talking about it the other day, and I found out it was on TV tonight so we finally watched it.

I love films that get me thinking. 



Jacqui said:


> Cher what made you decide to watch that movie? Have you liked it? Did you cry? Would you ever watch it again?



See above for most of those answers, Jacqui!

Almost cried at the end - it takes A LOT to make me cry but that one got close. I would watch it again, though, and that's rare for me as well!


----------



## dmmj

It's a wonderful life, while now it is considered a christmas classic, bankrupted the studio that made it, and was considered to dark for a christmas movie.

I am listening to christmas music on KOST 103.5 on the Iheart radio app, and baking persimmon cookies.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> and baking persimmon cookies.



Never heard of anybody making those before.


----------



## bubbles01

'It's a wonderful life' is an amazing film, doesn't matter how often I watch it I ALWAYS cry...

I've just been reading thru the last few posts...(LMAO @ Tyler and her clogs!!!) but how many Northerners? (UK) I'm from Preston Originally (Lostock Hall) one of you is Leyland and one of you is Blackburn! How bizarre! I live in Corfu now, so it's 10 to 1 in the morning here, and I really should go to bed so I can be up chatting, sorry doing housework tomorrow!! 

Helen x


----------



## dmmj

Well first of all tyler is a boy, and I believe we have quite a few UK members.


----------



## tyler0912

Helen believe it or not im a 'him' 
Cheryl is leyland,
Im' blackburn,
Both very close to preston!
The uk people are starting to find this forum now! 



dmmj said:


> Well first of all tyler is a boy, and I believe we have quite a few UK members.



Thanks for stating that!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> I do... a nice frill skirt with a flowery button turtle neck.......some clogs and a straw hat!
> I look beuatiful if i say soo myself!



I understand why you might be confused, when he makes comments like this one.


----------



## pdrobber

I just watched It's A Wonderful Life for the first time last night! and im back in the computer lab. been here an hour and nothing done yet eek! it's due tomorrow, I need to do this!


----------



## Jacqui

Peter (said in my most stern motherly voice) get out of TFO and stay out, until you have your work done! Priorities!


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! I FINALLY stayed outside and got some work done. There were miles and miles of leaves from the big wind storm. I gathered them all up and put them into the "rain forest" and I hope there are still some there in the spring when the tortoises want to build a nest. I cut of a couple of head banging mulberry branches and I stacked some firewood!!

I feel like I've finally had a productive day.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Whew! I FINALLY stayed outside and got some work done. There were miles and miles of leaves from the big wind storm. I gathered them all up and put them into the "rain forest" and I hope there are still some there in the spring when the tortoises want to build a nest. I cut of a couple of head banging mulberry branches and I stacked some firewood!!
> 
> I feel like I've finally had a productive day.



Yes, but we missed you.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> It's a wonderful life, while now it is considered a christmas classic, bankrupted the studio that made it, and was considered to dark for a christmas movie.
> 
> I am listening to christmas music on KOST 103.5 on the Iheart radio app, and baking persimmon cookies.





Interesting information about 'It's a Wonderful Life'. I could watch that every year. That and 'A Miracle on 34th St', especially Natalie Wood pretending she is a monkey.
You could give the persimmon cookies to someone...





emysemys said:


> Whew! I FINALLY stayed outside and got some work done. There were miles and miles of leaves from the big wind storm. I gathered them all up and put them into the "rain forest" and I hope there are still some there in the spring when the tortoises want to build a nest. I cut of a couple of head banging mulberry branches and I stacked some firewood!!
> 
> I feel like I've finally had a productive day.



But very satisfying, and after physical labor, you feel tired in a good way (OK, achy too...)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I am sitting on the couch on TFO exhausted when I should be cleaning getting the decorations out. Ugh, I am going! See you great people later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of decorations?
Click to expand...

My snow village, here are 2 pics of the completed projectâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My snow village, here are 2 pics of the completed projectâ€¦



Very pretty. I started one of those years back, but never had such a great place to set it up as you have. How many years have you been doing this? Do you add to it each year?


----------



## lynnedit

Oh, I want to take a walk through that village!
OK, time to get mine out. I have been drinking eggnog with a wee bit of rum, so I will probably just sit here...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thank's I cannot take credit for the collection because my mother in law gave it to us. She collected it for years and alway's displayed it in a picture window similar to mine. When she moved she gave it to us. She also sends us a new nutcracker every year after Thanksgiving and they are alway's somehow related to who we are as a family. She is a very thoughtful person and I alway's look forward to putting that collection out as well.


----------



## pdrobber

OK so I finished in 5 hours, 1 of the computer cartography assignments. Might not sound like a lot, but GIS is tedious work. Now to go home, do some other work, then get back here early in the AM to do the other assignment which is the "final project". The draft is due in class tomorrow, we all critique each other's which I hate. Then next week, we have to present our final drafts. I have to show the US, and create a thematic map using any economic/labor/unemployment data to make a point. any suggestions? signing off, be back on at home soon!


----------



## dmmj

In case anyone is interested the cookies were a success.


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> OK so I finished in 5 hours, 1 of the computer cartography assignments. Might not sound like a lot, but GIS is tedious work. Now to go home, do some other work, then get back here early in the AM to do the other assignment which is the "final project". The draft is due in class tomorrow, we all critique each other's which I hate. Then next week, we have to present our final drafts. I have to show the US, and create a thematic map using any economic/labor/unemployment data to make a point. any suggestions? signing off, be back on at home soon!



Wow, sounds difficult 


dmmj said:


> In case anyone is interested the cookies were a success.



Does that mean they are all gone?


----------



## Torty Mom

Glad to see chat is still going strong!


----------



## cherylim

Morning all!



bubbles01 said:


> 'It's a wonderful life' is an amazing film, doesn't matter how often I watch it I ALWAYS cry...
> 
> I've just been reading thru the last few posts...(LMAO @ Tyler and her clogs!!!) but how many Northerners? (UK) I'm from Preston Originally (Lostock Hall) one of you is Leyland and one of you is Blackburn! How bizarre! I live in Corfu now, so it's 10 to 1 in the morning here, and I really should go to bed so I can be up chatting, sorry doing housework tomorrow!!
> 
> Helen x



You lived in Lostock Hall? Wow, now that IS close. A five-minute drive (over that ridiculous roundabout). You should move back.


----------



## tyler0912

Morning all,
Schools closed today for some bizzare reason!
So im gonna sit and wait for tiagos waterfall and then move stuff around to fit in his new cage in tommorow when it comes!
Also ordering my orchard bark today with next day delivery,
Woooo!
I think im using tiagos old cage for the garden!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning


----------



## tyler0912

Sorted tiagos room out to make space...still waiting for waterfall!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> OK so I finished in 5 hours, 1 of the computer cartography assignments. Might not sound like a lot, but GIS is tedious work. Now to go home, do some other work, then get back here early in the AM to do the other assignment which is the "final project". The draft is due in class tomorrow, we all critique each other's which I hate. Then next week, we have to present our final drafts. I have to show the US, and create a thematic map using any economic/labor/unemployment data to make a point. any suggestions? signing off, be back on at home soon!



No, but good luck!





dmmj said:


> In case anyone is interested the cookies were a success.



They way to determine if they are really a success, is to have a sampling done by a wide variety of people. I think the TFO chat thread folks qualify.  





Torty Mom said:


> Glad to see chat is still going strong!



We have been limping along without you. 





tyler0912 said:


> Morning all,
> Schools closed today for some bizzare reason!
> So im gonna sit and wait for tiagos waterfall and then move stuff around to fit in his new cage in tommorow when it comes!
> Also ordering my orchard bark today with next day delivery,
> Woooo!
> I think im using tiagos old cage for the garden!



Sounds like some good plans.



... and a great morning back to all of you!!


----------



## tyler0912

Plans done cleaned Rooms,
Moved furniture around,
Now every van door i hear open and close i think it is my package,
Non are my parcel!
And i got an email saying my tortoise table is at the couriers office to be picked up tommorow!
Wooooo!!!!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!



tyler0912 said:


> Plans done cleaned Rooms,
> Moved furniture around,
> Now every van door i hear open and close i think it is my package,
> Non are my parcel!
> And i got an email saying my tortoise table is at the couriers office to be picked up tommorow!
> Wooooo!!!!!!



How can you stand the waiting!


----------



## tyler0912

I can't trying to keep occupied.


----------



## lynnedit

Maybe Tiago's cage needs to be reorganized...again?


----------



## bubbles01

Afternoon all...! Yep, my well laid plans for a morning of torty chat went awry when I looked at the state of the food cupboards....When you have kids that eat as much as mine do getting that low is not a good idea! So it was off to Corfu Town for some food shopping, a quick Gyros (greek pita kebab) and now I'm back with plans to finally put the Christmas tree up!!

Cheryl - Oh you made me smile.... That ridiculous roundabout.... yep the one where you can sit quite happily for 15 minutes waiting to get over it at rush hour... Nope, don't miss that AT ALL!!!!! I do however miss Morrisons, 24 hour Tescos and Carpet!! (cold tile floors in the mornings....)

Helen x


----------



## tyler0912

lynnedit said:


> Maybe Tiago's cage needs to be reorganized...again?



No point now........New cage set up tommorow and he is sleeping...maybe spending more money online will help!


----------



## Jacqui

Helen, a real tree or fake one?



tyler0912 said:


> No point now........New cage set up tommorow and he is sleeping...maybe spending more money online will help!



Always seems your spending money Ty. How do you earn it all?


----------



## tyler0912

I'm a proffesional business man...DUH! 

Noo....it's my Xmas money this eyar is tiago devoted so my Â£300-Â£400 i decided to spend almost all on tiago... 
Nothing i need and i dont' like buying things for the sake so i am re-setting up tiagos cage right this time!  WO!


----------



## dmmj

I love gyros, the sad fact is that there are no good greek places near me, the only one near me is like 90 minutes away. I would love to send out cookies but they probably would taste horrible by the time they arrive.

Beside the next batch I am making are gonna have walnuts in them.


----------



## tyler0912

I love the smell off cold, fresh air!
Walking to my local shop to get a phone topup to get in touch with some people who are helping me with tiagos cage (ie lamp stand)
Its' dark out now! 

Now im caught in the hail and it is hurting ears!
Now its down my back and getting harder! :'(


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> I love gyros, the sad fact is that there are no good greek places near me, the only one near me is like 90 minutes away. I would love to send out cookies but they probably would taste horrible by the time they arrive.
> 
> Beside the next batch I am making are gonna have walnuts in them.





I love walnuts, cookies and gyros!! I need To go feed the torts I have been out Christmas shopping all morning.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Beside the next batch I am making are gonna have walnuts in them.



David, that's one of the nuttiest ideas I have heard from you in a long time.


----------



## bubbles01

@Jacqui.... It's a fake tree, unfortunately I am allergic to real ones... I know. ridiculous - but it looks good all the same... I dont suppose I can put a picture up on here can I..? Not really in the slightest bit tort related.

I am suffering here with all this cookie talk..... but pleasantly suprised how many people know what a Gyros is!! They are a weakness of mine, along with tzatziki, chicken souvlaki and saganaki.... Greek Food.... yum.

Am in total agreement with the post relating to a tasting panel of TFO users for cookies however! UPS should be able to help with delivery.........!!!


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> I am suffering here with all this cookie talk..... but pleasantly suprised how many people know what a Gyros is!! They are a weakness of mine, along with tzatziki, chicken souvlaki and saganaki.... Greek Food.... yum.



Okay I will shatter that a bit... I have heard of gyros, but never had one. As for the rest of what you wrote, I am assuming those are food dishes too??? I know I know, I am a food virgin.


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys,
has any off you ever used coir...or coco-coir....>?


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Hey guys,
> has any off you ever used coir...or coco-coir....>?



That's what I use... the ones in the bricks.


----------



## bubbles01

Souvlaki - chunks of meat on a skewer, cooked over charcoal, covered with a lemon and oregano marinade whilst it's cooking, saganaki is a particular type of cheese, covered in a light batter and fried (you have to taste it to believe it...) and tzatziki ia a greek yoghurt based dip with cucumber and much garlic!!!

But you know what - there are some Friday nights when I still just fancy a trip to the chippy...... sigh


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I used cococoir and it was alway's in the water dishes and it stuck to Princess Leia. I switched to cypress and I am happier but a lit of people love coco-coir.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> has any off you ever used coir...or coco-coir....>?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I use... the ones in the bricks.
Click to expand...


Thats what i want...will it be good for tiago?
I had it once before... I want it back!  
and will 3 bricks be enough for a 6' x 2' enclosure?


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Thats what i want...will it be good for tiago?
> I had it once before... I want it back!
> and will 3 bricks be enough for a 6' x 2' enclosure?



I thought you disliked it? No, it won't be enough for that size enclosure.





CtTortoiseMom said:


> I used cococoir and it was alway's in the water dishes and it stuck to Princess Leia. I switched to cypress and I am happier but a lit of people love coco-coir.



 I don't mind a bit of dirt, they are wild animals after all.  I don't like the cypress, but use it in spots. I think it's too big of chunks and too rough and pokey. I think the coir is gentler for burrowing. I do use the cypress under the big tortoises and then it makes great mulch around their plants outside. 

Last week I watched one of the Stars walking around with a chunk that had wedged between his nails on a back foot. I finally had to remove it for him.

Each of us have out own likes and dislikes. What is important is how we take those items that we like and make them work for our tortoises.  We are all right and we are all wrong too.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I decided to check out good 'ol pretend chat today. Ive been really busy lately.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> I decided to check out good 'ol pretend chat today. Ive been really busy lately.



What have you been up to?





bubbles01 said:


> Souvlaki - chunks of meat on a skewer, cooked over charcoal, covered with a lemon and oregano marinade whilst it's cooking, saganaki is a particular type of cheese, covered in a light batter and fried (you have to taste it to believe it...) and tzatziki ia a greek yoghurt based dip with cucumber and much garlic!!!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Jacqui said:


> What have you been up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!




80% driving, 15% working, 5% TFO!


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been up to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80% driving, 15% working, 5% TFO!
Click to expand...




Looks like your... Driving your life away, looking for a better way.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PtClFWTIyc

Seriously, why so much driving?


----------



## lynnedit

Home from work, back on TFO!



Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beside the next batch I am making are gonna have walnuts in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David, that's one of the nuttiest ideas I have heard from you in a long time.
Click to expand...


OMG, walnuts, even better!!!!



bubbles01 said:


> Souvlaki - chunks of meat on a skewer, cooked over charcoal, covered with a lemon and oregano marinade whilst it's cooking, saganaki is a particular type of cheese, covered in a light batter and fried (you have to taste it to believe it...) and tzatziki ia a greek yoghurt based dip with cucumber and much garlic!!!
> 
> But you know what - there are some Friday nights when I still just fancy a trip to the chippy...... sigh



ANY greek food is great! We have a great gyro place near us, but you have to plan on being really messy. Not a first date meal 



TurtleTortoise said:


> I decided to check out good 'ol pretend chat today. Ive been really busy lately.



yes, why all the driving?


----------



## tyler0912

MORNING! 


How many eco-earth bricks do i need to fill a 6foot x 2foot?
I cant find out?
http://www.aquamania.co.uk/product....istory=&strKeywords=&SearchFor=&PT_ID=337[hr]
I have found coir for plants but it says added nutrients for first week of life,
But i cant find out what nutrients they are, can i risk it?
50l for Â£12.00


----------



## jackrat

Tyler,you gotta change that signature. lol


----------



## pdrobber

good morning. going to bring dogs to filming of Nate Berkus Show, as well as a different tv thing with Suzanne Somers. Thursday some of our dogs will be on GMA, but I will be at school for that one.


----------



## jackrat

What is GMA and what kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jackrat said:


> What is GMA and what kind of dogs do you have?



Good Morning GMA is the show "Good Morning America and he work's at a shelter.


----------



## dmmj

Good Morning America?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oops, I did not know Peter was still on! Sorry for answering your questions!!


----------



## jackrat

Ahhh. Too cool!


----------



## pdrobber

yup Good Morning America. LOL Erin, that wasn't me that answered. we're bringing 7 kittens to one of them and 6 small dogs to another including (chihuahuas, the havanese I told you about, the nearly blind but sweet cocker I also told you about, and others I'm not familiar with because they aren't on the floor that I work on)


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning Everybody!!!!

I am in a great mood this morning! First last night it got down to 6 degrees here. I did quick tests this am in the enclosures located in cooler spots and no spot got cold! I figured this was kinda a test for the coming winter months of course there also was no wind, so that helped. Still have a few places to do more weatherization in... I figure I will be done about April. 

The thing that really made me happy is there is this rumor that this funny looking old truckdriver, just might be driving thru Lincoln in a few days!!! With our luck, he will only have an hour or two to spare and no doubt it will be in the middle of the night so I can't make use of being in Lincoln to go to the stores. 

Also next week (or so) I will be getting to go pick up my baby boy from college for his break. OF course he is going to be spreading his time between here, his sister's in Lincoln, and my ex (does that make him his ex-stepdad or do they always remain stepdads?). The ex is near to a YMCA so Josh can go in for his daily workouts.

Peter are the dogs always so constantly on TV or is it just because of the season?


----------



## tyler0912

jackrat said:


> Tyler,you gotta change that signature. lol



Whys that??


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm so excited to see all the "regular" members that are joining in for our Pretend Chat! Way to go, guys!!!

Jacqui: How far away from home is Lincoln?


----------



## pdrobber

Both. Holidays get us lots of gigs but there's also just segments on the morning shows they'll do on pet advise/products for summer/winter so there's always something. I think todays is kittens for an exercise video filming and dogs in a holiday segment for Nate Berkus.


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!
Jacqui, how nice that you get to see your son soon! 




tyler0912 said:


> MORNING!
> 
> 
> How many eco-earth bricks do i need to fill a 6foot x 2foot?
> I cant find out?
> http://www.aquamania.co.uk/product....istory=&strKeywords=&SearchFor=&PT_ID=337[hr]
> I have found coir for plants but it says added nutrients for first week of life,
> But i cant find out what nutrients they are, can i risk it?
> 50l for Â£12.00



I don't know if the coir bricks with nutrients are safe, but general advice on this site seems to indicate 'no additives'?
I have seen that 5 bricks expands to 1.6 cubic feet. Now you get to do the math, lol! I have also seen that one brick expands to 8 litres.
You might try posting this question in the enclosure section for more in put.



pdrobber said:


> Both. Holidays get us lots of gigs but there's also just segments on the morning shows they'll do on pet advise/products for summer/winter so there's always something. I think todays is kittens for an exercise video filming and dogs in a holiday segment for Nate Berkus.



I am out of the loop, just who do you work for in NY?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I'm so excited to see all the "regular" members that are joining in for our Pretend Chat! Way to go, guys!!!
> 
> Jacqui: How far away from home is Lincoln?



It takes about an hour and a half to drive, so something like 90 miles. So not far at all.





pdrobber said:


> Both. Holidays get us lots of gigs but there's also just segments on the morning shows they'll do on pet advise/products for summer/winter so there's always something. I think todays is kittens for an exercise video filming and dogs in a holiday segment for Nate Berkus.



Ok. It just seems those animals are constantly on the road. 





lynnedit said:


> Good morning!
> Jacqui, how nice that you get to see your son soon!



I agree!! When I can pick him up is dependent on when his last finial exam is. Then he doesn't go back to college until Jan 12th I think. It means somebody to get to cook for (which I do miss). Sometimes he even does the cooking.  Also means some help with either heavy things or things needing a lot of over the head time (both of which I suck at ).


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Evening everybody! I'm currently making the 3 1/2 hour journey back home from Cardiff! 
I've been shopping all day with him as my little brother had an interview at Cardiff Uni! 
So in true older brother form I'm travelling home with all his wrapping to do!! Haha! I'm a good sister me! Do all the wrapping for my brothers and often most of mums!

How has everyone's day been?


----------



## bubbles01

Evening everyone.... had a crazy day working so only just got chance to log on to the computer... just sayin Hellooooo!!


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like we have all been out and about today! I just got back from picking up a few supplies, including a couple of new fruits to try on my Homes babies, which are being brats about eating.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh how I dislike shopping at Costco!!!!

Wa-a-a-ay back, when we had the poison dog food scare, one of the top rated dog foods was the Costco brand, Kirkland Lamb and Rice. I started using that brand then, and have continued. The dog does well on it, and the poops are nicely formed and not as many as there were with other brands. So I'm more or less stuck with shopping there appx. once a month.

But OH! How I dislike shopping at Costco!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Oh how I dislike shopping at Costco!!!!
> 
> Wa-a-a-ay back, when we had the poison dog food scare, one of the top rated dog foods was the Costco brand, Kirkland Lamb and Rice. I started using that brand then, and have continued. The dog does well on it, and the poops are nicely formed and not as many as there were with other brands. So I'm more or less stuck with shopping there appx. once a month.
> 
> But OH! How I dislike shopping at Costco!!!



 What makes you dislike it so much?


----------



## bubbles01

Costco sounds like the US version of LIDL...! Some great stuff but you have to psyche yourself up for an hour before you go in.....


----------



## cherylim

Oh, but Costco pizzas. I've not been to a Costco in years, but picking up one of their pizzas could make ANY visit enjoyable.


----------



## dmmj

I am in the " I love costco fan club" not only am I a member but I am also the president.
Though to be honest it can be a little draining to shop there.


----------



## tyler0912

bubbles01 said:


> Costco sounds like the US version of LIDL...! Some great stuff but you have to psyche yourself up for an hour before you go in.....



I agree with the ameican LIDL idea!


----------



## Jacqui

Knock Knock!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Costco hot dogs used to be a lot better than they are now. They were made when you ordered them then, now they are cooked and wrapped and heated before you get there and the wrapping sticks to the bun when you open them...


----------



## jackrat

tyler0912 said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler,you gotta change that signature. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whys that??
Click to expand...

You know. ROFL


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Knock Knock!!



Uh, who's there?


----------



## lynnedit

maggie3fan said:


> Costco hot dogs used to be a lot better than they are now. They were made when you ordered them then, now they are cooked and wrapped and heated before you get there and the wrapping sticks to the bun when you open them...



You're right! I used to love them.
I like Costco sort of, but why do I always come out with so much stuff?



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock Knock!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, who's there?
Click to expand...


Uh... yeah, who is?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Oh how I dislike shopping at Costco!!!!
> 
> Wa-a-a-ay back, when we had the poison dog food scare, one of the top rated dog foods was the Costco brand, Kirkland Lamb and Rice. I started using that brand then, and have continued. The dog does well on it, and the poops are nicely formed and not as many as there were with other brands. So I'm more or less stuck with shopping there appx. once a month.
> 
> But OH! How I dislike shopping at Costco!!!



I like going to Costco but we have had a few large orders of stuff delivered to us. So maybe it would be worth it to just have a bunch of dog food delivered to you


----------



## jackrat

Hi,welcome to Costco. I love you.(A line from one of my favorite movies)


----------



## pdrobber

at the parents' place right now for dad's birthday. Also gives me a chance to check up on redfoot Mars and sully Mike.  

both tv shows were a success today. first was suzanne somers show, (not exercise video lol) and she and our director just discussed cats and adoption, etc. A special treat for me was being in the greenroom when Kathie Lee Gifford and Hoda Kotb from the Today Show on NBC walked in after finishing their segment with Suzanne...I watch them often and it was neat to see them in person, wish I had the courage to ask for a pic with them. 

Then we went to the Nate Berkus show, where they dressed up some of our dogs in holiday costumes and such for an adoption little costume show. It should air in about 2 weeks. There was a big surprise at the end!


----------



## dmmj

jackrat said:


> Hi,welcome to Costco. I love you.(A line from one of my favorite movies)


Very funny, but also a little scary (prophetic wise)


----------



## jackrat

Looks like we're headed there,David.


----------



## tyler0912

HI TFO! 
On this parcel tracking it says my ''goods'' (Tortoise Table) has been loaded on a van 3 hours ago....it only take 4 hours to get here...WOOOO!  
Check out the tracker! 
http://www.myparceldelivery.com/instanttracking.aspx?tRef=MPD056473-1


----------



## bubbles01

Afternoon All.... Tyler your new table looks AWESOME!!! Glorious day here in Corfu, the sun is shining, the sky is blue and we're back in T-Shirts today!! Not quite warm enough for the flip flops though!!!

How's everyone else doing? I am off to chain myself to the cooker, hubby has demanded a Chicken Pie for dinner.... sigh..

Have a great day!

Helen x


----------



## tyler0912

bubbles01 said:


> Afternoon All.... Tyler your new table looks AWESOME!!! Glorious day here in Corfu, the sun is shining, the sky is blue and we're back in T-Shirts today!! Not quite warm enough for the flip flops though!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? I am off to chain myself to the cooker, hubby has demanded a Chicken Pie for dinner.... sigh..
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Helen x



Many thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> How's everyone else doing? I am off to chain myself to the cooker, hubby has demanded a Chicken Pie for dinner.... sigh..
> 
> Helen x



Oh how sweet, your husband is cooking supper tonight.


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Afternoon All.... Tyler your new table looks AWESOME!!! Glorious day here in Corfu, the sun is shining, the sky is blue and we're back in T-Shirts today!! Not quite warm enough for the flip flops though!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? I am off to chain myself to the cooker, hubby has demanded a Chicken Pie for dinner.... sigh..
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Helen x



Corfu, as in Corfu, Greece?


----------



## bubbles01

@Lynne - Yes Corfu as in Corfu, Greece. I believe there is one in the USA too? But I live in the Greek one!!

@Jacqui - Funny....!!! I wish! he has been recording all afternoon so the kids have to creep around the house so as not to disturb him. Pie is now in the oven if you're interested, roast potatoes done, broccoli chopped and ready to go!!

So I'm working the rolling pin - and you know how your mind wanders..? I'm wondering whether Tyler's new table has arrived yet, perhaps I spend too much time torty thinking, what do you think!!?


----------



## Jacqui

What is he recording? Now I have had sorta homemade chicken pot pie before. There is a truckstop in Nebraska which use to make them and they were good. Before that, I only thought they came as they small cheap things in the freezer section. 

My rolling pin only comes out for Christmas cookies and the last time was close to 10 years now.


----------



## Yvonne G

We used to have a restaurant here called "The Chicken Pie Shop." M-m-m were they ever good. Best-tasting crust ever!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I love this place in Mass called "The Red Lion Inn" it is a Bed and Breakfast with the most amazing holiday menu's and ambiance, Rob will only go if we can stop at "Chicken Gicken" on the way which is a free range chicken farm with a little shop attached because he loves there Chicken pot pie.


----------



## bubbles01

The chicken pie went down very well. I think it's the same as what in the US is known as Chicken Pot Pie - Chicken, veggies gravy in a deep fill pie? I am a bit of a baking freak, my rolling pin and muffin tins are in constant use!!

Jacqui - The hubby is a musician, he plays piano and sings for a living. So he was putting some of his own new stuff onto tracks today. During summer we have a busy tourist season and we have a bar out here, so he plays in there, and at a few other venues. He also does cruise ship work and hotels in the far east. Some of you may remember I put a thread up a little while ago regarding moving my Chels to Spain as he was offered a very good contract there so we were considering doing 6 months of the year here and 6 months in Spain. Alas the Chels cant go, so we stay!!! 

Must check Tyler's other thread to see if he has his table yet.....!


----------



## tyler0912

Goodnight all, 
Tiagos table is great!
Check my thread for pics! 



bubbles01 said:


> The chicken pie went down very well. I think it's the same as what in the US is known as Chicken Pot Pie - Chicken, veggies gravy in a deep fill pie? I am a bit of a baking freak, my rolling pin and muffin tins are in constant use!!
> 
> Jacqui - The hubby is a musician, he plays piano and sings for a living. So he was putting some of his own new stuff onto tracks today. During summer we have a busy tourist season and we have a bar out here, so he plays in there, and at a few other venues. He also does cruise ship work and hotels in the far east. Some of you may remember I put a thread up a little while ago regarding moving my Chels to Spain as he was offered a very good contract there so we were considering doing 6 months of the year here and 6 months in Spain. Alas the Chels cant go, so we stay!!!
> 
> Must check Tyler's other thread to see if he has his table yet.....!



Yes tables here!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!!


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Good morning everyone! Don't really have the time to take part in the chat all the time as I wish I could  but wanted to wish you all a great day! Winter time is officially here, brrrrr.


----------



## lynnedit

Chilly here too, 29F, but clear. This am I will be working on finishing up insulating my new greenhouse (to extend planting and TORT season). It is connected to their outside enclosure. The guy who built it put in a little tort door! Without batting an eyelash.
Will have to post pics in the enclosure section soon.
Off to work in the afternoon...


----------



## Yvonne G

Lynne: Your greenhouse sounds great. Can't wait to see pictures of it.

Good morning everyone! We've had great weather here the last few days. Beautiful, sunny days and cold nights. The kind of days that just beg working outside!


----------



## Jacqui

I too, am excited to be seeing Lynne's greenhouse. Have to admit I have always dreamed of having on of those older types you would see in either rich estates or English stories. The big ones with rock bases and such. 

Well atleast night night here it stayed in double digits. Won't be above 32 today and since I am going to be going to Lincoln, some of that beautiful white stuff is expected to keep me company.


----------



## Momof4

Good morning everyone!! I never have anything witty to say but I love your chats. I do have a question. If your making baked goods for gifts this year can you please share them? I always bake breads or make a JalapeÃ±o Jelly to give to my close friends and teachers. Well this year I'm feeling overwhelmed and wanted to make something a little easier. Would anyone like to share a recipe?
I was thinking about fudge or almond roca but I haven't had good luck with it in the past. Thanks!


----------



## dmmj

weird cali weather, freezing nights ( 38 or so last night) warm days Up to the high 70's


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone!! I never have anything witty to say but I love your chats. I do have a question. If your making baked goods for gifts this year can you please share them? I always bake breads or make a JalapeÃ±o Jelly to give to my close friends and teachers. Well this year I'm feeling overwhelmed and wanted to make something a little easier. Would anyone like to share a recipe?
> I was thinking about fudge or almond roca but I haven't had good luck with it in the past. Thanks!



I am going to make rice crispy treat ornaments. The recipe and instructions are on the back of the rice crispy's box and I have already made a wonky batch and learned from my mistakes already so if you decide to make them I can give you some tips. I also cheat this time of year and send "Sherries Berries" to people so you could also do that. They are online and they have the best chocolate covered strawberries and cherries!! 



Jacqui said:


> I too, am excited to be seeing Lynne's greenhouse. Have to admit I have always dreamed of having on of those older types you would see in either rich estates or English stories. The big ones with rock bases and such.
> 
> Well atleast night night here it stayed in double digits. Won't be above 32 today and since I am going to be going to Lincoln, some of that beautiful white stuff is expected to keep me company.



I woke up to snow and a 90 minute delay for school and it felt good that winter was really here


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone!! I never have anything witty to say but I love your chats. I do have a question. If your making baked goods for gifts this year can you please share them? I always bake breads or make a JalapeÃ±o Jelly to give to my close friends and teachers. Well this year I'm feeling overwhelmed and wanted to make something a little easier. Would anyone like to share a recipe?
> I was thinking about fudge or almond roca but I haven't had good luck with it in the past. Thanks!



That's a darned good idea. Please make a separate thread about it called "Let's share Holiday recipes" or something like that. I like it!!!

I made a thread for our recipe share:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Let-s-share-our-holiday-recipes-here#axzz1fy888lm3


Jacqui:

Drive carefully. Besides your family, who need you, we wouldn't be able to get along without you here on the forum either. 

So last week I rented a wood splitter (I should have been born a man. I LOVE things like that. I know it was hard work for him, but I really, REALLY LOVE machinery like that!!! Did I mention that I loved it?) and my son-in-law split a whole bunch of huge tree boughs that were too big for my wood burning stove. I've been stacking it, but here's what the pile looks like this a.m. It was about twice that big when he was finished with the wood splitter (that I really, really LOVED!!!):







And here's a shot of my wood pile. Do you think I have enough to last me a while:


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Good morning everyone!! I never have anything witty to say but I love your chats. I do have a question. If your making baked goods for gifts this year can you please share them? I always bake breads or make a JalapeÃ±o Jelly to give to my close friends and teachers. Well this year I'm feeling overwhelmed and wanted to make something a little easier. Would anyone like to share a recipe?
> I was thinking about fudge or almond roca but I haven't had good luck with it in the past. Thanks!



mmmm the jalapeno jelly sounds good!



 Yvonne I think your getting ready for the next ice age!


----------



## lynnedit

Getting ready to Skype with my daughter before work.

Yvonne, you are covered for the millenium, I believe. That work is very satisfying, I agree.

The bottom 1/3 of the greenhouse is wood, so they guy insulated it with 2 inch foil backed foam insulation. I have been covering that with scavenged siding, 3/4 done. Inside of roof is now bubble wrapped. 

I am not much of a baker, but I love seeing the recipes!
My husband make Pizzelles for Xmas and we give those out. Crisp and light.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> weird cali weather, freezing nights ( 38 or so last night) warm days Up to the high 70's



'freezing' generally happens below 32 not 38. We have been in the high 20's so I am an expert on freezing and I am seriously tired of it already...
brrr


----------



## Jacqui

Okay I am getting ready to head to Lincoln. Except for the fact I need to find some more red wigglers and try some sprouts maybe to get my hatchlings eating, I really have no reason to be spending all my remaining money on gas to drive there.  Oh wait, time with my husband! Yeah that's the reason!  Can it just be the middle of January already???? 

Have fun guys, I'll be thinking about you as I drive! See ya tonight.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

emysemys said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!! I never have anything witty to say but I love your chats. I do have a question. If your making baked goods for gifts this year can you please share them? I always bake breads or make a JalapeÃ±o Jelly to give to my close friends and teachers. Well this year I'm feeling overwhelmed and wanted to make something a little easier. Would anyone like to share a recipe?
> I was thinking about fudge or almond roca but I haven't had good luck with it in the past. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a darned good idea. Please make a separate thread about it called "Let's share Holiday recipes" or something like that. I like it!!!
> 
> I made a thread for our recipe share:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Let-s-share-our-holiday-recipes-here#axzz1fy888lm3
> 
> 
> Jacqui:
> 
> Drive carefully. Besides your family, who need you, we wouldn't be able to get along without you here on the forum either.
> 
> So last week I rented a wood splitter (I should have been born a man. I LOVE things like that. I know it was hard work for him, but I really, REALLY LOVE machinery like that!!! Did I mention that I loved it?) and my son-in-law split a whole bunch of huge tree boughs that were too big for my wood burning stove. I've been stacking it, but here's what the pile looks like this a.m. It was about twice that big when he was finished with the wood splitter (that I really, really LOVED!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a shot of my wood pile. Do you think I have enough to last me a while:
Click to expand...






I believe you have developed a sense of humor you didn't have before. This kind is public, not so private...I like this one!!!


----------



## bubbles01

Evening All!

My Word, Yvonne, your wood pile is suitable for a greek home! We have central heating but a lot of the older houses have a wood burning stove or fire as their only source of heating. At our old house when we had one there we went through 4 tonnes of wood in one winter!!

Had a quiet day today, gorgeous and sunny so a walk down the beach and coffee in one of the little coffee shops in the village, made dinner and am now about to talk to my son on Skype. None of my torts have ventured out today, must be getting ready to doze for winter..

Hope everyone is well. Am going to check that recipe thread!!

Helen x


----------



## cherylim

Evening all! As always seems to be the case lately, I'm in a very good mood.

Things are going very well with my business. Tomorrow is the work Christmas party (for my full time job, including free breakfast, Secret Santa and a meal out in the evening). Emrys is growing noticeably, my fiance has finally worked out how to keep the whole house at a constant temperature so I don't have to sit next to Emrys stealing his heat, and I'll soon need to get my engagement ring re-sized because I'm losing weight properly.

The re-sizing thing is a negative, but I'm happy with what it means.

Now, I'm going to stop being so annoyingly positive and ask you all to post one reason you're happy today, so you can all make me smile even more.


----------



## bubbles01

I am happy today because for the first day in what seems like ages my eldest daughter and I haven't had a row... (she's hit puberty like a BRICK WALL!!!)

Great post Cheryl, and great idea for the happy thoughts! keep being positive, even if it doesnt get you anywhere it will **** off enough people to make you smile!!!!


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> I am happy today because for the first day in what seems like ages my eldest daughter and I haven't had a row... (she's hit puberty like a BRICK WALL!!!)
> 
> Great post Cheryl, and great idea for the happy thoughts! keep being positive, even if it doesnt get you anywhere it will **** off enough people to make you smile!!!!



I like your positive for the day! I feel sorry for you - and perhaps even more so for my next door neighbour. A single mum of two teenage daughters - I hear their arguments crystal clear through the walls, and when one of those girls slams a door our whole house shakes! Both also have very rough-looking boyfriends with souped-up sports cars...you know the type. Would hate to be her!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Evening all! As always seems to be the case lately, I'm in a very good mood.
> 
> Things are going very well with my business. Tomorrow is the work Christmas party (for my full time job, including free breakfast, Secret Santa and a meal out in the evening). Emrys is growing noticeably, my fiance has finally worked out how to keep the whole house at a constant temperature so I don't have to sit next to Emrys stealing his heat, and I'll soon need to get my engagement ring re-sized because I'm losing weight properly.
> 
> The re-sizing thing is a negative, but I'm happy with what it means.
> 
> Now, I'm going to stop being so annoyingly positive and ask you all to post one reason you're happy today, so you can all make me smile even more.


I am happy because tonight is my daughters band concert, she play's percussion and she is playing 3 different percussion instruments and has a part in every song. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am happy because tonight is my daughters band concert, she play's percussion and she is playing 3 different percussion instruments and has a part in every song. Should be fun to watch.



Aww!

It's all about the daughters today. I need to get me one of those. Maybe not yet, though.

Now, is she playing all three instruments at once?


----------



## dmmj

I am happy because I am still alive, ( even though I feel like dying) being sick is the worst.



maggie3fan said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> weird cali weather, freezing nights ( 38 or so last night) warm days Up to the high 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'freezing' generally happens below 32 not 38. We have been in the high 20's so I am an expert on freezing and I am seriously tired of it already...
> brrr
Click to expand...

For So Cal anything below 50 is freezing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sorry you are sick David


----------



## Yvonne G

Who says I'm happy?


----------



## Momof4

I'm happy today because it's my birthday and my two small kids made me coffee and breakfast in bed while my husband is out of the country. I received a few great gifts from friends and family but the best part is I had a dream with my late mom's face on old photo's. It was the best dream ever and I'm thinking it was a birthday gift from her. Now I need to head over to the holiday recipe thread!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Momof4 said:


> I'm happy today because it's my birthday and my two small kids made me coffee and breakfast in bed while my husband is out of the country. I received a few great gifts from friends and family but the best part is I had a dream with my late mom's face on old photo's. It was the best dream ever and I'm thinking it was a birthday gift from her. Now I need to head over to the holiday recipe thread!



Happy Birthday! That sounds like a great day!!


----------



## jackrat

Happy Birthday,Kathy! Yvonne,I'm envious of that woodpile. I have to get off my butt and get some more split.


----------



## lynnedit

What a nice set of posts to come home to after work, cheered me up! Thanks, Cheryl, for starting it.
Even Yvonne is happy (or funny, or something...)
David, hope you feel better soon.
Helen, your life (other than pubertal female teen) sounds wonderful! Will your torts hibernate outside?

Oh, and Happy Birthday, Kathy!


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I'm happy today because it's my birthday and my two small kids made me coffee and breakfast in bed while my husband is out of the country. I received a few great gifts from friends and family but the best part is I had a dream with my late mom's face on old photo's. It was the best dream ever and I'm thinking it was a birthday gift from her. Now I need to head over to the holiday recipe thread!



How neat! Happy Birthday!





dmmj said:


> I am happy because I am still alive, ( even though I feel like dying) being sick is the worst.





Enough of the being sick David, from now on you need to be better. 



Cheryl way to go with the weight loss!


----------



## cherylim

Momof4 said:


> I'm happy today because it's my birthday and my two small kids made me coffee and breakfast in bed while my husband is out of the country. I received a few great gifts from friends and family but the best part is I had a dream with my late mom's face on old photo's. It was the best dream ever and I'm thinking it was a birthday gift from her. Now I need to head over to the holiday recipe thread!



I think I'm a little late on this one now, but Happy Birthday!


----------



## tyler0912

Happy b'day!


----------



## pdrobber

morning.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> morning.



Mornin' backatcha!


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!
Off work today so I can do what I want


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Good morning!
> Off work today so I can do what I want



... and what are you wanting to do???


----------



## cherylim

Hello all! Off out to my work Christmas party soon! A restaurant meal, then most people will be carrying on for a night out but I plan to come home and relax - busy day tomorrow, taking a load of kids to another restaurant and a pantomime!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Hello all! Off out to my work Christmas party soon! A restaurant meal, then most people will be carrying on for a night out but I plan to come home and relax - busy day tomorrow, taking a load of kids to another restaurant and a pantomime!



Enjoy yourself at the party! Sounds like tomorrow will be challenging and fun.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> Off work today so I can do what I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and what are you wanting to do???
Click to expand...

1. feed my torts.
2.work on torts enclosure
3.work on torts enclosure
ad infinitum...




cherylim said:


> Hello all! Off out to my work Christmas party soon! A restaurant meal, then most people will be carrying on for a night out but I plan to come home and relax - busy day tomorrow, taking a load of kids to another restaurant and a pantomime!


What a fun weekend for you!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> 1. feed my torts.
> 2.work on torts enclosure
> 3.work on torts enclosure
> ad infinitum...



Wait a sec! I don't see TFO on that list any where!


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys,

Got a big female cherryhead today for tiago,
I was not able to quarantine him as my mother N father got her when i was at school and she was put with tiago straight away! 
She is called ''Big momma'' as she is huge well about 9''-10'' to breed with tiago...  
SOO happy!  they are getting along fine im on close watch dont' worry , i think tiago is to small to breed with momma yet but he will doo soon.....

Also she has marbling!  
I was soo happy...still am!


----------



## Jacqui

Congrats! But I would still remove her and do a quarantine any how just to be safe rather then sorry. For some reason I thought Tiago was a Redfoot, not a Cherryhead....


----------



## tyler0912

Tiago is a redfoot but i was under the influence they can breed?


----------



## Jacqui

They can breed and produce young, but the young are then mutts.  Which in itself is not all bad, but in the future could cause folks a lot of expense, time, and heartbreak if they get a young one from you and ever intend to breed it. 

Think of it this way, you are wanting to get into breeding cats okay? You love Siamese. Now you buy one of my kittens that look Siamese. Spend a lot of time money, energy, and emotion into raising this kitten to a cat. You find the best male you can for it and sit to wait for your litter. It arrives and what's that??? They all have long fur! Think of how that person will feel.

It's just a bad idea to be breeding mix breeds on purpose I believe.


----------



## jackrat

I have to agree with Jaqui. Sometimes things happen and mixes occur,but the confusion and sometimes hard feelings aren't worth it. I agree with the hybrid vigor point of veiw,but would not recommend mixing on purpose if you are intending on selling.


----------



## tyler0912

Thanks for the oppinions...
I dunno if it is definetley Cherry but it's plastron is different to tiagos so i summised...


----------



## jackrat

tyler0912 said:


> Thanks for the oppinions...
> I dunno if it is definetley Cherry but it's plastron is different to tiagos so i summised...


Pics Pics!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

(Everyone in the room, stomping their feet up and down, chanting, "Pictures...pictures...pictures...pictures!!!")

On second thought, I doubt if the stomping is on the "up" side of the foot swing, so they must be stomping their feet. not up and down.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> (Everyone in the room, stomping their feet up and down, chanting, "Pictures...pictures...pictures...pictures!!!")
> 
> On second thought, I doubt if the stomping is on the "up" side of the foot swing, so they must be stomping their feet. not up and down.



I was wondering why all my dishes in the cupboards were falling out and smashing on the floor....


----------



## dmmj

Are RF's and cherries considered different species? or subspecies?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...what he said. I thought it was just geographical, not sub-species - ical.


----------



## Momof4

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!!! I had a great day!! I didn't put my birth date on my profile so the fairy missed me. I probably didn't think I was going to stick around long enough since I didn't have a tort back then.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes!!! I had a great day!! I didn't put my birth date on my profile so the fairy missed me. I probably didn't think I was going to stick around long enough since I didn't have a tort back then.



Mother Gomez sees all...knows all:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-missed-another-one#axzz1g6Yq0vMF


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. feed my torts.
> 2.work on torts enclosure
> 3.work on torts enclosure
> ad infinitum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a sec! I don't see TFO on that list any where!
Click to expand...


OK, back on TFO, 12 hours later, lol



dmmj said:


> Are RF's and cherries considered different species? or subspecies?



I would be interested in the details around this as well


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys...pics off big momma are up in a new thread...Enjoy!


----------



## bubbles01

Hi guys....

Not having a great day here today... It's raining..  this always puts me off to a bad start, kids are driving me mad, had a row with the hubby and half of the Christmas Tree lights have stopped working...!! 

Still, Tylers Pics cheered me up! I would LOVE a Christmas Present like Big Momma!! Hope everyone else is having a better day!!

Helen x


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Not having a great day here today... It's raining..  this always puts me off to a bad start, kids are driving me mad, had a row with the hubby and half of the Christmas Tree lights have stopped working...!!
> 
> Still, Tylers Pics cheered me up! I would LOVE a Christmas Present like Big Momma!! Hope everyone else is having a better day!!
> 
> Helen x



Ouch! the most annoying part is the Christmas Tree lights malfunctioning! Hope things get better.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry to hear Helen that your having an all around rotten day. Sounds like atleast it's a well balanced diet of bad day.  

Just keep in mind, without the bad days, we would never fully appreciate our good days and how lucky we really are.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Sorry to hear Helen that your having an all around rotten day. Sounds like atleast it's a well balanced diet of bad day.
> 
> Just keep in mind, without the bad days, we would never fully appreciate our good days and how lucky we really are.



Amen.


----------



## tyler0912

bubbles01 said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Not having a great day here today... It's raining..  this always puts me off to a bad start, kids are driving me mad, had a row with the hubby and half of the Christmas Tree lights have stopped working...!!
> 
> Still, Tylers Pics cheered me up! I would LOVE a Christmas Present like Big Momma!! Hope everyone else is having a better day!!
> 
> Helen x



Thankyou...
Hope your day improves...


----------



## bubbles01

So the stroppy 11 year old continues to drive me #$%^^&&!!!! Apparently peeling carrots is 'just too much....'

Christmas lights are the most annoying... have checked all the bulbs, rewired the plug, looks like a trip into Corfu Town to replace them on Monday...sigh..

However , on the plus side the steak pie I am making for dinner is coming along nicely, and the husband has just bought me a toblerone!!! Things are looking up!! 

Many thanks for all your kind wishes... am going to eat my chocolate and smile serenely at them all!!

H xxx


----------



## tyler0912

bubbles01 said:


> So the stroppy 11 year old continues to drive me #$%^^&&!!!! Apparently peeling carrots is 'just too much....'
> 
> Christmas lights are the most annoying... have checked all the bulbs, rewired the plug, looks like a trip into Corfu Town to replace them on Monday...sigh..
> 
> However , on the plus side the steak pie I am making for dinner is coming along nicely, and the husband has just bought me a toblerone!!! Things are looking up!!
> 
> Many thanks for all your kind wishes... am going to eat my chocolate and smile serenely at them all!!
> 
> H xxx



MMM....Toblerone....wanna share?


----------



## cherylim

Evening all! Tired - been out to a restaurant and the pantomime with a large group of kids today. Great fun, but always good to be home.


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> , and the husband has just bought me a toblerone!!! Things are looking up!!



Helen, is bringing you yummies how he normally makes up?


----------



## pdrobber

Being the senior guy on the dog floor on the weekends has its perks...radio has been playing christmas music all day


----------



## Yvonne G

pdrobber said:


> Being the senior guy on the dog floor on the weekends has its perks...radio has been playing christmas music all day



That's one way to get yourself in the mood. There's some pretty nice Christmas songs. And they're easy to sing along with.

I've been cutting up tree branches all morning so they'll fit into the green waste barrel. I'll be cutting them for months...years, even! 

Do you ever get any Doberman pups in?


----------



## pdrobber

Haven't had any during the two years I've been working here. Have had a few lab and pittie pups but no pinschers, except min pins.


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Evening all! Tired - been out to a restaurant and the pantomime with a large group of kids today. Great fun, but always good to be home.



Evening,
What Pantomine...i love the theatre....?


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> So the stroppy 11 year old continues to drive me #$%^^&&!!!! Apparently peeling carrots is 'just too much....'
> 
> Christmas lights are the most annoying... have checked all the bulbs, rewired the plug, looks like a trip into Corfu Town to replace them on Monday...sigh..
> 
> However , on the plus side the steak pie I am making for dinner is coming along nicely, and the husband has just bought me a toblerone!!! Things are looking up!!
> 
> Many thanks for all your kind wishes... am going to eat my chocolate and smile serenely at them all!!
> 
> H xxx



Make sure it is serene look with a slight touch of madness 



cherylim said:


> Evening all! Tired - been out to a restaurant and the pantomime with a large group of kids today. Great fun, but always good to be home.



That does sound like fun, but a long day!



emysemys said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being the senior guy on the dog floor on the weekends has its perks...radio has been playing christmas music all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one way to get yourself in the mood. There's some pretty nice Christmas songs. And they're easy to sing along with.
> 
> I've been cutting up tree branches all morning so they'll fit into the green waste barrel. I'll be cutting them for months...years, even!
Click to expand...

Your sure there isn't some field you can dump them in?


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all! Tired - been out to a restaurant and the pantomime with a large group of kids today. Great fun, but always good to be home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening,
> What Pantomine...i love the theatre....?
Click to expand...


Aladdin at the Preston Guild Hall.

Fantastic show. I'd recommend it if you get a chance.

http://www.prestonguildhall.com/site/index.php?Itemid=88&id=66&option=content&task=view


----------



## tyler0912

Thanks for the link me and my mother watch them every year...
And we could not decide what to watch this year !  

Evening all,

how are you and your shelled friends?!


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl.. How many memories have you brought back to me tonight! Preston Guild Hall! The shows I have been to there, happy times. 

Jacqui - He is suitably grovelling, he knows chocolate is a good start, it goes in levels, Toblerone is sorry (Tyler I will drop some in next time I'm your neck of the woods!) Maltesers and a coffee is very sorry, and complete grovelling involves Terry's Chocolate Orange!!

The stroppy 11 year old is now in bed, the 9 year old is being very pleasant, maybe the slightly psychotic serene smile did it for her! Now the 16 year old has just informed me that he cant find his passport.....He is in the UK at the minute and was due to fly back tomorrow........

AARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!

Am going to go sit with my tortoises......they are much simpler to cope with...!


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl.. How many memories have you brought back to me tonight! Preston Guild Hall! The shows I have been to there, happy times.
> 
> Jacqui - He is suitably grovelling, he knows chocolate is a good start, it goes in levels, Toblerone is sorry (Tyler I will drop some in next time I'm your neck of the woods!) Maltesers and a coffee is very sorry, and complete grovelling involves Terry's Chocolate Orange!!
> 
> The stroppy 11 year old is now in bed, the 9 year old is being very pleasant, maybe the slightly psychotic serene smile did it for her! Now the 16 year old has just informed me that he cant find his passport.....He is in the UK at the minute and was due to fly back tomorrow........
> 
> AARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Am going to go sit with my tortoises......they are much simpler to cope with...!



Sounds like you're having a great evening! 

Must be Terry's Chocolate Orange time. 

Had my work night out last night. Driving back through YOUR place (Lostock Hall, so you get the blame), I nearly ended up in a slight crash as an idiot overtook me at a junction. Blah.


----------



## tyler0912

bubbles01 said:


> Am going to go sit with my tortoises......they are much simpler to cope with...!



That's what i do when i need to calm down or need space....even though Big momma constantly digs and makes more noise in 2minutes that tiago ahs in 2years!


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> Sounds like you're having a great evening!
> 
> Must be Terry's Chocolate Orange time.
> 
> Had my work night out last night. Driving back through YOUR place (Lostock Hall, so you get the blame), I nearly ended up in a slight crash as an idiot overtook me at a junction. Blah.



Scary! And annoying...



tyler0912 said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am going to go sit with my tortoises......they are much simpler to cope with...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i do when i need to calm down or need space....even though Big momma constantly digs and makes more noise in 2minutes that tiago ahs in 2years!
Click to expand...


Big Momma means business. She likes her new digs and plans a BIG remodel


----------



## cherylim

Morning all!
I'm so excited!
Was bored this morning, but I'm now getting ready for a great day out.

Ian and I are going to the Manchester Christmas markets. For once, I've had a great idea for something to do - and Taco Bell has opened nearby, so I get to go! No longer do I need to miss Florida QUITE as much. Volcano Burrito, here I come!

I miss Taco Bell like crazy. You Americans don't understand how lucky you are. So, it'll be a meal at Taco Bell followed by a walk through all the Christmas markets, and going to have to buy some chocolate at one of the stalls...maybe lebkuchen, too. Woo!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!

Sounds like a fun day Cheryl. Enjoy your burrito. My children all like Taco Bell, but I am more a Taco John's fan.


----------



## bubbles01

Have a great day Cheryl! (sorry about the Lostock Hall thing last night, must have been my fault, obviously  )

Hope everyone else is having a good day!

H x


----------



## lynnedit

Morning! So far Cheryl's day takes the...breakfast burrito?


----------



## cherylim

I am back, and more tired than I can ever remember being.

I had the Volcano Burrito meal after a cosy one-hour train ride, and then we fought through the busy Christmas market. I picked up some chocolate and vanilla fudge and ate it as we walked around, and when we were too stressed by the crowds we gave up and went for hot chocolate, then got the train home.

Taco Bell + sugary fudge + hot chocolate + train journeys = YAWN!

Time to relax with a Sunday roast and Disney's A Christmas Carol.


----------



## dmmj

Remember when life get you down just remember what my grandpa used to say. " just because a cat has kittens in an oven, don't make them biscuits"


----------



## tyler0912

lynnedit said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're having a great evening!
> 
> Must be Terry's Chocolate Orange time.
> 
> Had my work night out last night. Driving back through YOUR place (Lostock Hall, so you get the blame), I nearly ended up in a slight crash as an idiot overtook me at a junction. Blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary! And annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am going to go sit with my tortoises......they are much simpler to cope with...!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what i do when i need to calm down or need space....even though Big momma constantly digs and makes more noise in 2minutes that tiago ahs in 2years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big Momma means business. She likes her new digs and plans a BIG remodel
Click to expand...


Haha...she is practicing for tiagos little children (i hope!!)


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Remember when life get you down just remember what my grandpa used to say. " just because a cat has kittens in an oven, don't make them biscuits"



I wondered where you came up with this stuff, now I know


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Haha...she is practicing for tiagos little children (i hope!!)



I hope not for atleast a year. My opinion is just as we don't let tortoises hibernate their first year with us, we should hold off having them reproduce. Gives her time to settle in, for you to be sure she is healthy, and perhaps most important it gives her a year to be on a good diet before she uses her resources to produce eggs. Atleast for me, I want my females healthy first, as they to me are not just the means to be having eggs. 

But you already know how I feel about the fact you never cared enough to isolate them. 





dmmj said:


> Remember when life get you down just remember what my grandpa used to say. " just because a cat has kittens in an oven, don't make them biscuits"



Can't say I have met many cats who had kittens in an oven.


----------



## jackrat

Tyler,are you planning on keeping your babies ?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi Everyone! 

I have Dagny!! I picked her up yesterday! She is just adorable and sooo sweet. She is fitting right in. She is huge!!! 26 pounds at 10 weeks!! She play's hard and sleep's harder!! 

Oops, Dagny is my new puppy great Dane


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have Dagny!! I picked her up yesterday! She is just adorable and sooo sweet. She is fitting right in. She is huge!!! 26 pounds at 10 weeks!! She play's hard and sleep's harder!!
> 
> Oops, Dagny is my new puppy great Dane





Well where the heck are the pictures?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have Dagny!! I picked her up yesterday! She is just adorable and sooo sweet. She is fitting right in. She is huge!!! 26 pounds at 10 weeks!! She play's hard and sleep's harder!!
> 
> Oops, Dagny is my new puppy great Dane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well where the heck are the pictures?
Click to expand...




I just posted the thread


----------



## cherylim

I feel the need to share this with you all.

I've been listening to it regularly for the past 24 hours, it's strangely addictive...

http://neoslashott.deviantart.com/art/Bat-Cat-257852702

It appeals on so many levels. It doesn't get boring on repeat. It's amazing how there are no actual words, but I hear them so clearly. Plus, it has cute animals for me and Batman for my fiance. We keep playing it without warning...

Steph introduced me to it originally. I may never stop listening.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I feel the need to share this with you all.
> 
> I've been listening to it regularly for the past 24 hours, it's strangely addictive...
> 
> http://neoslashott.deviantart.com/art/Bat-Cat-257852702
> 
> It appeals on so many levels. It doesn't get boring on repeat. It's amazing how there are no actual words, but I hear them so clearly. Plus, it has cute animals for me and Batman for my fiance. We keep playing it without warning...
> 
> Steph introduced me to it originally. I may never stop listening.


I did not love it, sorry. But I did listen to it twice for you


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the need to share this with you all.
> 
> I've been listening to it regularly for the past 24 hours, it's strangely addictive...
> 
> http://neoslashott.deviantart.com/art/Bat-Cat-257852702
> 
> It appeals on so many levels. It doesn't get boring on repeat. It's amazing how there are no actual words, but I hear them so clearly. Plus, it has cute animals for me and Batman for my fiance. We keep playing it without warning...
> 
> Steph introduced me to it originally. I may never stop listening.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not love it, sorry. But I did listen to it twice for you
Click to expand...


Haha...I think it's an acquired taste.

I was going to compare it to Marmite, but it seems you don't have Marmite where you are.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I didn't love it either


----------



## jaizei

I liked it.

But Marmite is just plain awful. Rather than being an acquired taste, I'd say Marmite just kills more of your taste buds every time you eat it, until you're deceived into thinking it's good.


----------



## dmmj

It was a little annoying but I have to admit it made me laugh.


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe it's something younger folks can tolerate better? 

Where is Steph by the way????


----------



## Yvonne G

So now its a good thing I don't have speakers?


----------



## lynnedit

It was kind of funny, I liked pushing the mouse button to make him say 'Bat Cat'... 

Yes, Ant and Steph have fallen off of the radar??????


----------



## Momof4

So happy my husband is flying home from China tonight! It's been a long 2 weeks!! My kids are seriously driving me crazy! They are lucky I love'em so much 
I totally respect Military parents!!


----------



## tyler0912

Morning TFO!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Momof4 said:


> So happy my husband is flying home from China tonight! It's been a long 2 weeks!! My kids are seriously driving me crazy! They are lucky I love'em so much
> I totally respect Military parents!!



Yay!! I know how that goes! My husband leaves for 2-3 week's at a time also and it is rough!!


----------



## tyler0912

CtTortoiseMom said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the need to share this with you all.
> 
> I've been listening to it regularly for the past 24 hours, it's strangely addictive...
> 
> http://neoslashott.deviantart.com/art/Bat-Cat-257852702
> 
> It appeals on so many levels. It doesn't get boring on repeat. It's amazing how there are no actual words, but I hear them so clearly. Plus, it has cute animals for me and Batman for my fiance. We keep playing it without warning...
> 
> Steph introduced me to it originally. I may never stop listening.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not love it, sorry. But I did listen to it twice for you
Click to expand...


I like it.....Meow....meow...meow.....BAT CAT! 



lynnedit said:


> It was kind of funny, I liked pushing the mouse button to make him say 'Bat Cat'...
> 
> Yes, Ant and Steph have fallen off of the radar??????




I was talking to steph on a social net working site 15mins ago i am not abliged to say the name off the site for advertising reasons!  
Anthony...flew away with fairies...


----------



## stephiiberrybean

*pops in*
I'm alive and around. Just very busy. Christmas, mums birthday, work, horses, friends coming over, gigs... blahblahblah. 
I WENT TO SEE MY FAV BAND MOTLEY CRUE AND IT FRIGGIN' ROCKED!! (See how i didn't swear there, i'm a good girl! *puts halo back central*)

Right. I'm out again.
Hope your all ok. I might pop in for a proper chat soon. 

ETA: I check the board every night for Secret Santa related stuff.  
Hope everyone has there presents sent by now. If not you have by Friday or your going on the naughty list.
ETA x2: Anthony is also alive. We are both just very busy with life. We will both return to haunt you again soon!


----------



## tyler0912

jackrat said:


> Tyler,are you planning on keeping your babies ?



Nope....i don't even plan on breeding them.....but iff they doo we will probably incubate them we got her as a pet soo it does not matter to us if she has ''babies'' or not...but it would be awesome! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> *pops in*
> I'm alive and around. Just very busy. Christmas, mums birthday, work, horses, friends coming over, gigs... blahblahblah.
> I WENT TO SEE MY FAV BAND MOTLEY CRUE AND IT FRIGGIN' ROCKED!! (See how i didn't swear there, i'm a good girl! *puts halo back central*)
> 
> Right. I'm out again.
> Hope your all ok. I might pop in for a proper chat soon.
> 
> ETA: I check the board every night for Secret Santa related stuff.
> Hope everyone has there presents sent by now. If not you have by Friday or your going on the naughty list.
> ETA x2: Anthony is also alive. We are both just very busy with life. We will both return to haunt you again soon!



Glad you popped...in did someone inform you that we was talking about you! 

Also i saw your statuses on thet social networking site which i am not abliged to say for advertising reasons...on the ''Motley Crue''


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! two final assignments due today! and last day of classes for the semester! just 3 papers and 3 finals after today! and one more semester...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> good morning! two final assignments due today! and last day of classes for the semester! just 3 papers and 3 finals after today! and one more semester...



Isn't it nice to see the end in sight?!


----------



## pdrobber

YES! (now back to getting work done!)


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> YES! (now back to getting work done!)



Do you have a job in mind that you want to do?


----------



## pdrobber

well my majors are anthropology and geography. Of course my interest lies in the cultural aspects of those. However, the jobs are more likely to be available in archaeology, geology & GIS subfields. Apparently you can get a job as an archaeologist or geologist and do surveying at construction sites and such; being both and having GIS skills couldn't hurt! 

It would be awesome to pursue something that would allow me to travel to different places around the world, observe and analyze the people, cultures, languages, music, food and wildlife (gotta get those torts in there!). 

A lot of people don't know that there's more to anthropology and archaeology than Indiana Jones, dinosaurs and museums and more to geography than knowing where places are located on a map. Which brings me to GIS and mapmaking, which some people also don't know much about and how it can be used in so many different fields/applications other than getting directions somewhere.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> well my majors are anthropology and geography. Of course my interest lies in the cultural aspects of those. However, the jobs are more likely to be available in archaeology, geology & GIS subfields. Apparently you can get a job as an archaeologist or geologist and do surveying at construction sites and such; being both and having GIS skills couldn't hurt!
> 
> It would be awesome to pursue something that would allow me to travel to different places around the world, observe and analyze the people, cultures, languages, music, food and wildlife (gotta get those torts in there!).
> 
> A lot of people don't know that there's more to anthropology and archaeology than Indiana Jones, dinosaurs and museums and more to geography than knowing where places are located on a map. Which brings me to GIS and mapmaking, which some people also don't know much about and how it can be used in so many different fields/applications other than getting directions somewhere.


Very interesting, what brought you to these specific studies?


----------



## pdrobber

I started out going to a private expensive school for music education...after I was told I could not take any classes in other interesting subjects I said that I didn't want to do that and took some classes I found interesting...I transferred to a public college and moved into NYC, got my current awesome job and started taking some general ed required classes. I took geography and anthropology courses to fulfill some requirements and was really interested in them! I've stuck with them ever since. 

Geography has included learning about GIS, satellite imagery, remotely sensed imagery, aerial photo interpretation, GPS, immigration patterns, global political economics, and cultural diffusion among many other topics.
GIS can be applied to wildlife conservation efforts (which I find most exciting and enjoyable) for spatial analysis and planning in tracking animals home ranges and corridors, maintaining habitat or preserve boundaries, ecosystem vegetation classification and other influencing factors. 

Anthro and Geography are broad fields that give me lots of options and opportunities and skill sets in research, analysis, that can be applied to many careers.  now to find a job... or if I can't find one related to either major I have the shelter and the dogs to stick with!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, that is all very exciting Peter! What instrument or kind of music did you originally go to school for? The different path's people take to get to where they want to be is alway's amazing to me.


----------



## pdrobber

I played the alto sax most. Was going to focus on jazz as well as classical and music education.


----------



## lynnedit

Amazing story. Thanks for sharing!
Whoever hires you will be very lucky.


----------



## dmmj

Time to raise my geek meter again, I played the accordion as a child I have not played it in years though.


----------



## tyler0912

I play, trumpet and piano/organ/keyboard! Woo!
I dont play often, i use to play in church,
Wedding/funerals/masses! 
I loved it! Wish i could do it again,
I do it when asked now not everyweek,
Also, i go to a performing art college! (School!)

Morning TFO
At school waiting for the lesson bell to start!
Science and french first! Wooo! (Ugh!)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My daughter played the alto sax but now she play's percussion and she loves playing ukulele. I LOVE jazz. 

Good morning TFO!!!


----------



## cherylim

Hello all!

Won't be on much today since I'm so busy, but had to cave and have an early lunch at the office to stop my stomach sounding like a volcano. Hunger is too embarrassing.


----------



## pdrobber

good morning. I haven't played my sax in years  and my parents got rid of the piano  the keyboard is not the same. I miss the piano around now, since i used to play christmas music on it when I was home. ukeleles are cool.


----------



## lynnedit

All of these musically talented tort lovers!
Peter, you will be able to pick up music again down the road when you can get a piano/sax and it will come back quickly.

Oh yes,good morning!


----------



## tyler0912

Can you guys answer me a question...

I was told that tiago was 4 years old when purchased.....that was 2 years ago so obviosly he should be 6-7years old now...
But when i got big momma, i was told she is 7years old....which is likely to be true?

Big Momma- 8.7'' SCL

Tiago- 7.1'' SCL 

Which is true?


----------



## bubbles01

Evening All!

Tyler I have no idea about your tortoises ages, sorry, was just checking in to TFO as I have had a crazy day and not had time to be on internet very much.

Hope everyone is well..

H x


----------



## cherylim

Woo - two hours of unexpected free time!

Hello, all! 

Hope you're all having a good day/evening/night.


----------



## pdrobber

both could be true...growth can occur at different rates. my rescued sulcata mike is only around 12" long and apparently about 10 years old...and, WC Russians are usually around 4" but adults. A CB 4" Russian would most likely be younger.


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> Can you guys answer me a question...
> 
> I was told that tiago was 4 years old when purchased.....that was 2 years ago so obviosly he should be 6-7years old now...
> But when i got big momma, i was told she is 7years old....which is likely to be true?
> 
> Big Momma- 8.7'' SCL
> 
> Tiago- 7.1'' SCL
> 
> Which is true?



In general, it seems to be very hard to estimate the age of torts, due to the variation in their previous living conditions; light exposure, quality of food, etc. So you probably won't really know.
Perhaps some of the RF keepers will have more input!
They are nice looking, regardless!


----------



## bubbles01

Hi all,

Can someone explain 'bump' to me..... I keep seeing it on threads...?

H x


----------



## lynnedit

When a thread appears to be going unnoticed, someone will just make a comment to bring it to the front of the threads, sort of jump start it. They say 'bump' to do this (notice the rhyme?, lol)
The 'bumping' person might not have an answer, but they are hoping someone else who does will see it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi Everyone! I am finishing my christmas shopping online and my fingers brought me here instead. 

Also, Sid rammed my shin's this morning and I have heard of it happening but sheesh it really hurts!! I was feeding him and walking around his indoor enclosure poop scooping when I noticed he had a piece of dry skin on his nose. I thought that it might feel better if it was wet so I got Chewy's spray bottle and squatted down in front of him and lightly sprayed his face while he was eating. Before I could move he pulled in his shell and launched forward like a battering ram and knocked me on my butt! OUCH! Lesson learned!!!


----------



## pdrobber

haha! 

anyone have ferret experience? I'm thinking of getting one...


----------



## lynnedit

Apparently Sid wanted the piece of dry skin on his nose left alone!


----------



## tyler0912

Afternoon all!


----------



## lynnedit

Morning! Off to work soon. School must be done for you, time to check on your TWO torts!


----------



## tyler0912

Yepp schools out....till tommorow,
And yepp going to soak them in a minute just checking some emails and a bit off TFO!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

You can tell its the holiday season! Or everyones just really busy with the real world! I like to see whats going on in here ever so often, but no ones commented on here much today  Hope everyones well and getting plenty done! Now off to wake the monster up, feed him, and let him burrow himself back in for the night!  Have a good night everyone!


----------



## pdrobber

im working on my 40 pages worth of 4 final papers. plus excited about possibly getting a ferret and new phone!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all I am sitting on the couch with a snoring puppy in my lap... Heaven!! Dagny is so awesome and she only one accident in the house today!


----------



## bubbles01

Hi all,

Has been quiet on here today hasn't it?? The darling husband and I have been out all day doing Christmas present shopping.. then we had to get it all in the house without the 2 youngest ones seeing it, the eldest doesn't get back til Sunday (he found his passport..) so my job before I go to bed is to wrap all of his so he cant peek!

Tomorrow is a repeat visit, to pick up the things we forgot, and to book a course of drum lessons for our son...

May well get my life back around the 27th or so...

Hope everyone else is well

Helen x


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> im working on my 40 pages worth of 4 final papers. plus excited about possibly getting a ferret and new phone!



Sure you don't want to come to Nebraska and get my three?


----------



## pdrobber

your three what? papers? ferrets or phones?! LOL 

btw I'm supposed to get the ferret at 11...hopefully im not going to get scammed, mugged and robbed or worse during this exchange/deal...if I'm not back on here shortly after, say by 1130, assume the worst has happened and please notify the authorities. for real. know I can count on you all!  P.S. if something were to happen and it were necessary, whoever calls the cops first can have my torts! <-- it's in writing!


----------



## Jacqui

lol the ferrets.  *finger posed on the phone*.... I am gonna be the first to call!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> your three what? papers? ferrets or phones?! LOL
> 
> btw I'm supposed to get the ferret at 11...hopefully im not going to get scammed, mugged and robbed or worse during this exchange/deal...if I'm not back on here shortly after, say by 1130, assume the worst has happened and please notify the authorities. for real. know I can count on you all!  P.S. if something were to happen and it were necessary, whoever calls the cops first can have my torts! <-- it's in writing!





Dude, now I a seriously worried! Don't forget to check in and post pic's!!


----------



## lynnedit

hellybort said:


> Hi there I have a 4 yr old russian Horsefield. Have now done the recommended 4 weeks starve and he is now cooled to a steady 10 degrees celsius. But he is still very active and really wont settle. Im worried he will be using his reserves and will get dehydrated and poorly. Please help quick! very worried Horsefield owner.





pdrobber said:


> your three what? papers? ferrets or phones?! LOL
> 
> btw I'm supposed to get the ferret at 11...hopefully im not going to get scammed, mugged and robbed or worse during this exchange/deal...if I'm not back on here shortly after, say by 1130, assume the worst has happened and please notify the authorities. for real. know I can count on you all!  P.S. if something were to happen and it were necessary, whoever calls the cops first can have my torts! <-- it's in writing!





wait, what time is it now there? are you back? should we call the authorities? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## pdrobber

I didn't know you had mischievous musky fur babies...where are pics of them!?!?

nope its only 10 here lol


----------



## dmmj

You probably should not have told us about your torts, now we are all gonna plan you demise.


----------



## Jacqui

I can just hear the call...

Hello 911. What is the nature of your emergency?

I need to report a robbery and mugging. Or maybe it's just a missing person or something.

Mam, you don't know what crime has been committed?

No, sir. I just know something has happened, Peter is not online and it's been minutes!

I see. So where has this possible crime happened at?

In New York some where. Could be Manhattan or Long Island or gee any where in the area. 

Ummm okay, so who is the victim?

Peter

What is Peter's last name?

Heck if I know!

I see. Mam where does Peter live? How old is he? What was he last seen wearing?

Your guess is as good as mine. 

So your calling and tying up 911 services to report a possible crime some where in the state of New York to some guy name Peter, whom you have no idea his last name, where he lives, or what he looks like. Do I have that right, Mam?





pdrobber said:


> I didn't know you had mischievous musky fur babies...where are pics of them!?!?



Ummm I have never taken any pictures of them. If you haven't noticed, I really take any pictures.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> I can just hear the call...
> 
> Hello 911. What is the nature of your emergency?
> 
> I need to report a robbery and mugging. Or maybe it's just a missing person or something.
> 
> Mam, you don't know what crime has been committed?
> 
> No, sir. I just know something has happened, Peter is not online and it's been minutes!
> 
> I see. So where has this possible crime happened at?
> 
> In New York some where. Could be Manhattan or Long Island or gee any where in the area.
> 
> Ummm okay, so who is the victim?
> 
> Peter
> 
> What is Peter's last name?
> 
> Heck if I know!
> 
> I see. Mam where does Peter live? How old is he? What was he last seen wearing?
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> So your calling and tying up 911 services to report a possible crime some where in the state of New York to some guy name Peter, whom you have no idea his last name, where he lives, or what he looks like. Do I have that right, Mam?d mischievous musky fur babies...where are pics of them!?!?



CONTINUED: No, sir, I don't have pictures, but I do want to be the first to get his torts! So whatever it takes!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> I can just hear the call...
> 
> Hello 911. What is the nature of your emergency?
> 
> I need to report a robbery and mugging. Or maybe it's just a missing person or something.
> 
> Mam, you don't know what crime has been committed?
> 
> No, sir. I just know something has happened, Peter is not online and it's been minutes!
> 
> I see. So where has this possible crime happened at?
> 
> In New York some where. Could be Manhattan or Long Island or gee any where in the area.
> 
> Ummm okay, so who is the victim?
> 
> Peter
> 
> What is Peter's last name?
> 
> Heck if I know!
> 
> I see. Mam where does Peter live? How old is he? What was he last seen wearing?
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> So your calling and tying up 911 services to report a possible crime some where in the state of New York to some guy name Peter, whom you have no idea his last name, where he lives, or what he looks like. Do I have that right, Mam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you had mischievous musky fur babies...where are pics of them!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm I have never taken any pictures of them. If you haven't noticed, I really take any pictures.
Click to expand...




OMG! That's too funny, it made me pull a Mary Anne...


----------



## Jacqui

I am sorry for that Maggie! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of Mary Anne, I sent an email to Don Williams, who belongs to the same turtle club as Mary Anne, and asked him if he knows anything about her or Lisa. Haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## pdrobber

so update, she's running late, push the time back a half hour!


----------



## dmmj

I know I schedule all of my legit pet sales after 11 o clock


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> so update, she's running late, push the time back a half hour!





dmmj said:


> I know I schedule all of my legit pet sales after 11 o clock



Hmmm, yeah, it does sound kind of weird!


----------



## pdrobber

ahaha she worked til 8...and i kind of preferred it be later too, with ferrets being kind of banned in the city...not quite sure it would be great to have the neighbors seeing me bring it in. and the cage barely fit in their car, so they drove reallllly slow


----------



## lynnedit

OK, NOW it sounds sensible, lol


----------



## pdrobber

yay got her!!!!! she's cute! HYPER! needs a claw trim I think. you guys are gonna have to give me advice...


----------



## cherylim

SulcataSquirt said:


> You can tell its the holiday season! Or everyones just really busy with the real world! I like to see whats going on in here ever so often, but no ones commented on here much today  Hope everyones well and getting plenty done! Now off to wake the monster up, feed him, and let him burrow himself back in for the night!  Have a good night everyone!



I have been working solidly from waking up to going to sleep, on Mon and Tue.
Last night was a three-course meal at the pub with an old colleague, followed by 'stop neglecting the house' night.
Tonight, some of my family are visiting so we're hosting a buffet.
Tomorrow, night out with some colleagues and ex-colleagues.
Saturday, visiting family to watch Arthur Christmas and have a meal.
Sunday, take my fiance into the city to get a suit fitted.
Monday, relax.

I love Christmas, but it's exhausting.


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> yay got her!!!!! she's cute! HYPER! needs a claw trim I think. you guys are gonna have to give me advice...



Can't give advice, but I guess you are keeping your torts?
No wonder she is hyper, she just rode in a cage that was sticking out of the car in the middle of the night through the streets of New York...



cherylim said:


> SulcataSquirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell its the holiday season! Or everyones just really busy with the real world! I like to see whats going on in here ever so often, but no ones commented on here much today  Hope everyones well and getting plenty done! Now off to wake the monster up, feed him, and let him burrow himself back in for the night!  Have a good night everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working solidly from waking up to going to sleep, on Mon and Tue.
> Last night was a three-course meal at the pub with an old colleague, followed by 'stop neglecting the house' night.
> Tonight, some of my family are visiting so we're hosting a buffet.
> Tomorrow, night out with some colleagues and ex-colleagues.
> Saturday, visiting family to watch Arthur Christmas and have a meal.
> Sunday, take my fiance into the city to get a suit fitted.
> Monday, relax.
> 
> I love Christmas, but it's exhausting.
Click to expand...


My head is spinning, but it all sounds fun. What is your fiance getting a suit fitted for?


----------



## Jacqui

Having this huge craving this morning for fish from this place in Omaha called Joe Tess'. I knew I should have broken down a few days back, when I had to go to Omaha and just given in then.


----------



## pdrobber

fish yum. im going to need ferret advice! wheres there an active ferret forum?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> with ferrets being kind of banned in the city..



Wish I had known this when I was making my 911 call.


----------



## pdrobber

meaning you wouldn't have told them I was getting a ferret. or you would have just so that I would get locked up and you could have my torts and/or the ferret? how do I get her used to me, I just put my hand in and she sniffed it, chomped down, and walked away!


----------



## lynnedit

I don't begin to pretend experience with Ferrets, but I have had other similar creatures in the past.
Why don't you just leave her alone for a week or so. Spend as much time as you can when you are home in her area, studying, etc., and attend to basic food/water/bedding needs. Let her see you a lot.
Once she is more used to you, put your hand near and on her cage, so she doesn't think that your hand = food only.
When she seems calm with you around, then open the door and put your hands inside, carefully and go from there.


----------



## pdrobber

some motherly figure, please come make me write my 15-20 page paper that's due tomorrow...I'm not even like freaking out about it, which actually is kind of freaking me out.


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> some motherly figure, please come make me write my 15-20 page paper that's due tomorrow...I'm not even like freaking out about it, which actually is kind of freaking me out.



Too long ago and far away....I would be lucky to construct a one page paper, lol


----------



## cherylim

lynnedit said:


> My head is spinning, but it all sounds fun. What is your fiance getting a suit fitted for?



He's best man at his cousin's wedding on 22nd December in just about the coldest part of England...brrr. He's been wishing for years someone would ask him to be their best man, and he's nervous now they have.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> some motherly figure, please come make me write my 15-20 page paper that's due tomorrow...I'm not even like freaking out about it, which actually is kind of freaking me out.



Is it done????


----------



## pdrobber

uhhhhhhh, I almost have the intro done?... hehe? :/


----------



## lynnedit

It had better be done now!!!!


----------



## Momof4

Best night ever with champagn and the spa! The sky is so clear and the stars are so bright!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Momof4 said:


> Best night ever with champagn and the spa! The sky is so clear and the stars are so bright!



That is awesome! Special occasion? 



pdrobber said:


> uhhhhhhh, I almost have the intro done?... hehe? :/



Peter (insert middle name) you get that paper done or else!!


----------



## lynnedit

Momof4 said:


> Best night ever with champagn and the spa! The sky is so clear and the stars are so bright!



Sounds wonderful. I love being outside at night when the sky is clear!


----------



## dmmj

Best quote I can think of from a movie "Today we are gonna teach poodles to fly"


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best night ever with champagn and the spa! The sky is so clear and the stars are so bright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful. I love being outside at night when the sky is clear!
Click to expand...


I have for a long time had fantasies of doing that.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Best quote I can think of from a movie "Today we are gonna teach poodles to fly"



Goofy! what movie?


----------



## dmmj

UHF


----------



## lynnedit

Watch out, Mr. Coyote!


----------



## Torty Mom

Hellllooooooo peeps!!! I have missed you guys!!!! How is everyone doing?????


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I missed you too! I hate to pee alone


----------



## Torty Mom

maggie3fan said:


> I missed you too! I hate to pee alone



I hear ya Maggie!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Torty Mom said:


> Hellllooooooo peeps!!! I have missed you guys!!!! How is everyone doing?????



Do we know you??????


----------



## lynnedit

There you are! We thought we had lost you!

So, today I set out the gravel path to my greenhouse. OK, husband carted gravel for me....
Sunny crisp day. 
Why is this fun for me?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> There you are! We thought we had lost you!
> 
> So, today I set out the gravel path to my greenhouse. OK, husband carted gravel for me....
> Sunny crisp day.
> Why is this fun for me?



I am not seeing the pictures....


----------



## lynnedit

No pics yet...Need to soothe my aching bones...soon soon soon


----------



## tyler0912

Hi TFO,
How are y'all,,,,
Aint posted on here for a while!


----------



## lynnedit

Well now you are probably asleep! How is your new tort doing?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> No pics yet...Need to soothe my aching bones...soon soon soon



How are the aches and pains tonight?


----------



## lynnedit

Better. I have uploaded pics to photobucket, and then my mother came for a visit and we are drinking wine...


----------



## Jacqui

So doing a little relaxing with Mom?


----------



## lynnedit

uh huh! Ohhh, they are watching some football, I think I can sneak on and upload some pics...lol


OK, new thread has been posted!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! finals week! one today and one wednesday, two papers due today. then off for a month!


----------



## tyler0912

lynnedit said:


> Well now you are probably asleep! How is your new tort doing?



If your on about me.....


she's just fine....likes to dig and make mess and noise....basks alot and just wormed her!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> and just wormed her!



And Tiago got wormed too?


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just wormed her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tiago got wormed too?
Click to expand...


Yepp he did....don't think they enjoyed it! :?


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just wormed her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tiago got wormed too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yepp he did....don't think they enjoyed it! :?
Click to expand...


Just tell them it is for their own good, I am sure they will understand!


----------



## tyler0912

I dont know....big momma is basking and sleeping :/ 
(is it right for her to sleep under the light there temps are fine? Will she not get too hot....) 
And tiago is in the humid hide sulking! XD


----------



## cherylim

Hey everyone!



Two hours of free time! Hope you're all having a good December. Can't believe it's less than a week until Christmas.
And, I have two days left of work until 2012.
10 hours tomorrow.
9 hours on Wednesday.
A journey across the country to a wedding on Thursday.
Travel back Friday.
Then, the resting begins.


----------



## tyler0912

Wow cheryl you get...a whole....year off! XD Is that meant to say '2012?' 
Are you excited for xmas!  
I finish school on wednesday too! 
WOOP!


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> I dont know....big momma is basking and sleeping :/
> (is it right for her to sleep under the light there temps are fine? Will she not get too hot....)
> And tiago is in the humid hide sulking! XD



Somehow I don't think you are going to tell Big Mama what to do, so if she wants to bask, so be it. Tiago is funny.



cherylim said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Two hours of free time! Hope you're all having a good December. Can't believe it's less than a week until Christmas.
> And, I have two days left of work until 2012.
> 10 hours tomorrow.
> 9 hours on Wednesday.
> A journey across the country to a wedding on Thursday.
> Travel back Friday.
> Then, the resting begins.



Good grief.


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just wormed her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tiago got wormed too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yepp he did....don't think they enjoyed it! :?
Click to expand...


Did you also change out all their substrate?


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Wow cheryl you get...a whole....year off! XD Is that meant to say '2012?'
> Are you excited for xmas!
> I finish school on wednesday too!
> WOOP!



It DOES say 2012. I don't know what you're talking about.



And yep, excited for Christmas. The pile of presents looks huge under the tree, and I'm looking forward to spending the whole day relaxing with Ian and Emrys. Giving myself six days off work from Wednesday night until Tuesday night, and not back in the office until the Tuesday after that.

How about you?


----------



## tyler0912

tyler0912 said:


> I dont know....big momma is basking and sleeping :/
> (is it right for her to sleep under the light there temps are fine? Will she not get too hot....)
> And tiago is in the humid hide sulking! XD





lynnedit said:


> Somehow I don't think you are going to tell Big Mama what to do, so if she wants to bask, so be it. Tiago is funny.




Somehow i get the same feeling...she never listens tiago is leading a stray too...she is a bad example...lol
Tiago is getting bad mouthed and barges about like he is 10men...
(tryna impress the lady!) 
He follows her about...EVERYWHERE! 
They sleep...bask....eat....drink...bathe together....too cute to watch....

But atleast i can say.... They eat there vegetables!  
(unless theyre is something better on offer!  )


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl sounds like a wonderful plan! Do you really think he can stand all that time off?


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow cheryl you get...a whole....year off! XD Is that meant to say '2012?'
> Are you excited for xmas!
> I finish school on wednesday too!
> WOOP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It DOES say 2012. I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, excited for Christmas. The pile of presents looks huge under the tree, and I'm looking forward to spending the whole day relaxing with Ian and Emrys. Giving myself six days off work from Wednesday night until Tuesday night, and not back in the office until the Tuesday after that.
> 
> How about you?
Click to expand...


Your lucky your 30 mins is not up miss! XD 
Sounds fun you,Emrys and Ian!  

Yes im excited...not sure why....not much to open now as i got them all early this year but still gratefull none the least!  

Im more excited for my turkey and roasties...YUMMY!  
Trying to talk my parents out off making us eat on a resteraunt xmas day as it's not the same unless your home! HAHA! 

**Thanks for asking!**

P.S- Does emrys know about his present?  
Tiago and big momma have not got anything for xmas day...but they should be grateful...i think they have had enough off me this year!  




Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just wormed her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tiago got wormed too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yepp he did....don't think they enjoyed it! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you also change out all their substrate?
Click to expand...


I wormed them today... So they should not poop until tommorow or at a later date...right?
I have more spare beddings as i stacked up last petshop run....should i change it out...if soo when?
I bathe them daily...and they poop them...shall i still do it? 
 Thanks for informing me!


----------



## Jacqui

Ty, what kind of a treatment program are you on? As in when are the next worm meds being given?


----------



## tyler0912

I was told a month after the first was is taken...
I was also told, To feed butternut squash etc too....


----------



## Jacqui

Well technically, you should pull all substrate now and clean the enclosure well. Then just use newspapers or paper towels until atleast after the next worming cycle. Reasoning is there may be eggs in the substrate that will re-infect your tortoise. Also the first round will not get them all, so they can still be re-infecting thus the use of paper so you can clean and toss all the time cutting down the chances of re-infestation of the worms.


----------



## tyler0912

Thanks for your useful information Jacqui!  
After 2 wormers can i just use natural wormers (veg) ?


----------



## Jacqui

That would depend upon your parasite numbers. I don't know how high your two tortoises had. The wormer meds actually kill the worms. Once the numbers are down to normal or "okay" numbers, then the natural veggies can be used. Your tortoises should still have a few worms and they may be beneficial to the host animal. It's when the numbers get too high and out of wack that problems happen. I would make a guess you should be fine after the two wormings, but I am also sure your Vet will want to run another stool sample to be sure.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> That would depend upon your parasite numbers. I don't know how high your two tortoises had. The wormer meds actually kill the worms. Once the numbers are down to normal or "okay" numbers, then the natural veggies can be used. Your tortoises should still have a few worms and they may be beneficial to the host animal. It's when the numbers get too high and out of wack that problems happen. I would make a guess you should be fine after the two wormings, but I am also sure your Vet will want to run another stool sample to be sure.



Okay thankyou!


----------



## Neal

I need 1,900 posts before I can go to bed tonight so I'll post here.

There's a lot of pages on this thread, I have to imagine it takes up a lot of room on the server. Maybe more than an actual chat room would? Something Josh might want to consider.


----------



## tyler0912

Woop Neal......1,901 !


----------



## pdrobber

good point. although it would be neat to see how long it could go, maybe trashing this one and making a new one would be a good idea.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I am taking the puppy to get her Distemper vaccination today. I am killing time while waiting to leave. I could be loading the dishwasher but i'd rather be on TFO. 

Princess Leia goes for her annual check up in a week. I have had her for a year now!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> I need 1,900 posts before I can go to bed tonight so I'll post here.
> 
> There's a lot of pages on this thread, I have to imagine it takes up a lot of room on the server. Maybe more than an actual chat room would? Something Josh might want to consider.



 Was there something special about 1900 or it was just a nice round number???





pdrobber said:


> good point. although it would be neat to see how long it could go, maybe trashing this one and making a new one would be a good idea.



Of if it's a problem, we could also trash old threads.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

If we trash the thread should we change the name to just chat or something or leave it alone?



Neal said:


> I need 1,900 posts before I can go to bed tonight so I'll post here.
> 
> There's a lot of pages on this thread, I have to imagine it takes up a lot of room on the server. Maybe more than an actual chat room would? Something Josh might want to consider.



Hi Neal, it is almost the busy season for you right? If I remember correctly you are a CPA or an accountant or both. I gave my accountant a call when I saw your name because it reminded me . I like to get my taxes done ASAP!!


----------



## Neal

Jacqui said:


> Was there something special about 1900 or it was just a nice round number???



I'm a little OCD so it was just a nice round number. I wouldn't be able to sleep if I left it at something ugly like 1,899. My goal is to hit 2,000 by new years.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> I'm a little OCD so it was just a nice round number. I wouldn't be able to sleep if I left it at something ugly like 1,899. My goal is to hit 2,000 by new years.



That sounds like a good goal!


----------



## Neal

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi Neal, it is almost the busy season for you right? If I remember correctly you are a CPA or an accountant or both. I gave my accountant a call when I saw your name because it reminded me . I like to get my taxes done ASAP!!



Yup, aspiring CPA. Once the new year rolls around I'll be ludicrous over financial statements. I'm more of an auditor than a tax guy so my busy season doesn't end until June 30th...the baby is due June 14th so I think it is going to be a very interesting and long year. You are VERY smart for getting your taxes done ASAP.

Are you guys buried in snow over there?


----------



## Yvonne G

Neal...you and your wife are expecting a baby? Wow! Do you have other kids?

I don't think it makes any difference to close a thread. The posts are still on the server. The only way to stop taking up server space is to delete stuff. We don't ever do that. You can go back and read the first posts ever made by the very first person on the forum.

This thread just keeps on going, and going, and going.....


----------



## Neal

Yes, baby #2 is due in June, our daughter Berkley turned 2 back in September. 

Again, I don't know much about computers, but would an actual chat room take up more server space than this thread that keeps going would? A chat room wouldn't have to keep all this data forever and ever.

By the way Yvonne...(aka B-day fairy) my birthday is coming up and I expect some big time recognition from my friends here on the tortoise forum. I need someone to send me a cake and everyone needs to send me a gift.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh boy...yippee! Let's take up a collection and we'll all go to Arizona with our presents, cake and ice cream for Neal's birthday party!!

Oh...wait...Neal shows "hidden" for his birthday. How are we supposed to know when it is??????


----------



## Neal

Two days after Christmas.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> Two days after Christmas.



So your parents got you off the clearance racks?


----------



## Neal

Haha! 

I was told my mother was induced so I could be a tax deduction.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> By the way Yvonne...(aka B-day fairy) my birthday is coming up and I expect some big time recognition from my friends here on the tortoise forum. I need someone to send me a cake and everyone needs to send me a gift.



I am still waiting on my gift from you for MY birthday....  Wait, you have friends???   (and before somebody takes it wrong, I actually do like Neal a lot and he knows it. )


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Neal said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Neal, it is almost the busy season for you right? If I remember correctly you are a CPA or an accountant or both. I gave my accountant a call when I saw your name because it reminded me . I like to get my taxes done ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, aspiring CPA. Once the new year rolls around I'll be ludicrous over financial statements. I'm more of an auditor than a tax guy so my busy season doesn't end until June 30th...the baby is due June 14th so I think it is going to be a very interesting and long year. You are VERY smart for getting your taxes done ASAP.
> 
> Are you guys buried in snow over there?
Click to expand...

That is great congrats on the new baby!! You are going to be one busy Daddy!! 
No snow here since October. It has not gotten above 30 in awhile though


Neal is going to be the big 3-0!!!!! I am a year older than you but WAY less mature!


----------



## Momof4

I never knew who the fairy was! 
Just a shout out to my little boy who is 8 today. I love him so much!! 
He wants Sushi for his dnner. We are alike in that way! I haven't wrapped one gift this year! Stressing out here!


----------



## Neal

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is great congrats on the new baby!! You are going to be one busy Daddy!!
> No snow here since October. It has not gotten above 30 in awhile though
> 
> 
> Neal is going to be the big 3-0!!!!! I am a year older than you but WAY less mature!





Thanks. 

I'm actually just a baby and it's not going to be my 30th...it will be my 29th b-day.  So I guess that means you are A LOT more older than me. 



Momof4 said:


> I never knew who the fairy was!



Oopsadaisy, I hope I didn't spill any beans.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kathy, that is so sweet!! My 5 year old will eat sushi with me. 

Neal, you are a baby!! Does it stink having your B'day so close to Christmas? I have a friend who's Birthday is Christmas Eve and her rule is that she has to get a separate gift for each occasion.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> .
> 
> I'm actually just a baby



That's what I like about you Neal, your just so dang honest.


----------



## cherylim

*drags self in*

All done with work for the day, and with over three hours until bedtime. Time really seems to drag when I know I'm so close to a week-long holiday!

Emrys has had his soak. Time to get messy planting some new living leaves for him. His enclosure's becoming a little less soil-patch and a little more jungle. All kinds of seeds growing in various places (so far, I've only identified an abundance of small pepper plants, but I know there are other things in there), and I'm planting lots of these living leaves because he loves them.

Leaving him alone overnight for the first time on Thursday. I'll only be gone for 24 hours and he'll have everything he needs, but I'll miss him!


----------



## Jacqui

What are "living leaves"?


----------



## Neal

Yeah sometimes I felt like I got screwed over on my B-day being so close to Christmas...on top of being a middle child...I never got any attention as a kid. 

Just kidding, it wasn't all that bad. I actually kinda like it, it's a very festive time of year.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> What are "living leaves"?



It's just mixed lettuce, still growing, with its roots.

I found some in our local supermarket a week ago, and put it in his enclosure to see what he thought. He loved it, but it's taken almost a week for him to finish it off, so it's much better value for money than me buying big salad bags (approximately 86 cents in your money for a week's food), and I can include his weeds as normal as well.

Today, knowing that the first plant was close to destruction, I went to get a second. To fit it in, I've removed his fake plants and moved his hide to a different angle, but he's taking more of a grazing approach. He used to only look for food on his tile, and refuse to accept that it might be elsewhere. Now, he's wandering around and eating from the plants. It's much more natural for him, I think:











Not the clearest pictures, sorry.


----------



## dmmj

Is that by any chance the stuff that is grown hydroponically?


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are "living leaves"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just mixed lettuce, still growing, with its roots.
> 
> I found some in our local supermarket a week ago, and put it in his enclosure to see what he thought. He loved it, but it's taken almost a week for him to finish it off, so it's much better value for money than me buying big salad bags (approximately 86 cents in your money for a week's food), and I can include his weeds as normal as well.
> 
> Today, knowing that the first plant was close to destruction, I went to get a second. To fit it in, I've removed his fake plants and moved his hide to a different angle, but he's taking more of a grazing approach. He used to only look for food on his tile, and refuse to accept that it might be elsewhere. Now, he's wandering around and eating from the plants. It's much more natural for him, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the clearest pictures, sorry.
Click to expand...


Nice. So it has roots? Do you have it in a pot, embedded in the soil?

And Happy Birthday to various TFO'ers' kids and anyone else 'kid-like' who has a BD coming up


----------



## cherylim

dmmj said:


> Is that by any chance the stuff that is grown hydroponically?



Nope, it's rooted in a big block of soil when you get it. 'Organically grown in the fields of England', according to the packet. There are a few different ones in the supermarket. Can't find information on the one I've used so far, but they're similar to this:

http://www.freshandnaked.co.uk/range/living-leaves/living-leaves[hr]


lynnedit said:


> Nice. So it has roots? Do you have it in a pot, embedded in the soil?
> 
> And Happy Birthday to various TFO'ers' kids and anyone else 'kid-like' who has a BD coming up



Yep, it has all the roots in a block of soil, but no pot. It just comes with the soil, in plastic wrapping, so it's buried straight into his enclosure. I'm growing all sorts in there - green things are thriving, and I've never been able to keep a plant alive in my life!


----------



## Jacqui

Those are neat (living leaves). I use mushrooms and other things, to hide food around the enclosures of my tortoises, because I too think it's much more natural then using a food dish for everything.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Those "living leaves" are a good idea, I wonder if they would grow in cypress mulch...


----------



## Jacqui

Since most of my friends are on this thread, I just want to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year filled with great expectations that you meet, wonderful new friends, and love and laughter to melt away the sad and bad times that are part of each and every life. I hope the best in the future for all of you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you , Jacqui and season's greetings right back attcha!

We can buy butter lettuce like that. Comes in a plastic tub with the roots still attached. I never thought to buy it and plant it. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Since most of my friends are on this thread, I just want to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year filled with great expectations that you meet, wonderful new friends, and love and laughter to melt away the sad and bad times that are part of each and every life. I hope the best in the future for all of you.



Awww, Thank you and I wish you the very same.


----------



## lynnedit

Thanks, Jacqui (as a new friend, I hope) and the best of the season to everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just curious, here, among friends, so to speak. We've been described as being "clique-ish". Does anyone here think that way? And if so, can you give me some instances?

I know that Tyler, Stephii and cherylim are a clique, (  )but are there others?


----------



## lynnedit

From my perspective as a noob, I can't say. I am clique-less.
But I like looking in through the window, and am content with that, lol 

PS. as long as I can continue to learn...


----------



## Momof4

I don't know about clique-ish. I just think some of you have been on here forever and just have become friends over the years. 
Happy Holidays!!


----------



## cherylim

I don't think there's a clique, no. I can understand how a new person might thing that when they join and see the same people posting regularly and on first-name terms. When I joined, I liked that. I didn't see you all as an impenetrable group, I saw that if I stuck around I had the opportunity to make new friends. I find that more appealing than a faceless forum.

And yes, merry Christmas to all.  I say it now, but I'll no doubt be on here on Christmas Day sharing pictures of Emrys' first Christmas.


----------



## lynnedit

Well said + thanks for the live lettuce tip!


----------



## Momof4

cherylim said:


> I don't think there's a clique, no. I can understand how a new person might thing that when they join and see the same people posting regularly and on first-name terms. When I joined, I liked that. I didn't see you all as an impenetrable group, I saw that if I stuck around I had the opportunity to make new friends. I find that more appealing than a faceless forum.
> 
> And yes, merry Christmas to all.  I say it now, but I'll no doubt be on here on Christmas Day sharing pictures of Emrys' first Christmas.



I have a feeling I will be on TFO on x-mas too!!


----------



## Yvonne G

lynnedit said:


> From my perspective as a noob, I can't say. I am clique-less.
> But I like looking in through the window, and am content with that, lol
> 
> PS. as long as I can continue to learn...




Will you be in my clique? We can laugh at everyone and talk behind their backs. It will be so much fun!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I decided to look up the term clique and found this:

"A clique (play /ËˆklÉªk/ or US /ËˆkliËk/) is an exclusive group of people who share common interests, views, purposes, patterns of behavior, or ethnicity"

Now to me that just sounds like another term for a type of friendship. We all in here are an exclusive bunch of folks who have a common love or interest in tortoises. So to me, we are all one big clique.

I can see where an outsider, could feel we have cliques. I mean seriously isn't that sorta what folks believe that Tom's group of believers (for lack of a better way to express it) are a clique who keep out those who do not share the same beliefs? I would assume, they also see for example those of us who use this thread and feel free to tease each other, as another clique.

We do have what could be called loosely and ever changing cliques in here... we have the sulcata, the Russian, the Leopard and even the wonderful hingeback clique. I certainly can see where we have territorial cliques where folks in one location can actually have meet ups and visit each other. 

Cliques seem bad, when we are on the outside looking in, but once within a clique you change your terminology and call it shared interests or friends.

Morning folks!


----------



## Yvonne G

After reading your definition of the word "clique," I guess I don't see anything wrong with being clique-ish.  And if there's anyone out there in tortoise-land who is feeling left out, let me know and I'll gladly invite you into my clique!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> After reading your definition of the word "clique," I guess I don't see anything wrong with being clique-ish.  And if there's anyone out there in tortoise-land who is feeling left out, let me know and I'll gladly invite you into my clique!!



Me even????


----------



## Neal

You all can join my clique too, for the right price of course.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> You all can join my clique too, for the right price of course.



Hmmm is it like David's where we have to laugh at his jokes? P at David)


----------



## Neal

Not exactly, but it helps, you just have to give me money. 

So, what is everyone getting for Christmas?


----------



## Jacqui

I am covered, I already gave you money!  

I am getting a nice supply of coal....

What about yourself?


----------



## Neal

Of course you're getting coal Jacqui, I should have known. 

I'm getting some legos...yup that's right legos.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> Of course you're getting coal Jacqui, I should have known.
> 
> I'm getting some legos...yup that's right legos.



That should keep you entertained for awhile.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm getting a visit from my Texas grand daughter. She's flying in tonight and staying until the 31st. I haven't put up decorations for about 20 years...don't even have any anymore. But I guess that changes this year.

I wanna' be in Neal's clique! But you'll have to wait 'til after payday.


----------



## Neal

OK Yvonne let me know when you're ready, out of state fees will apply in your case.

How old is your grand daughter?


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> OK Yvonne let me know when you're ready, out of state fees will apply in your case.



Wow, he's tough isn't he?  ... and getting closer to his goal


----------



## Yvonne G

She's 18 years old. I was her day care giver from birth until she was about 8 years old, so she is pretty close to me.


----------



## cherylim

Christmas has begun! WOOOOOO! Just finished work!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Christmas has begun! WOOOOOO! Just finished work!



Now if I recall, your off til next year, right?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas has begun! WOOOOOO! Just finished work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I recall, your off til next year, right?
Click to expand...


Not going back to my full-time job 'til January 3rd. 

Just finished my self-employed work for tonight, but I'm only giving myself six days off - back to that next Tuesday evening. Can't remember the last time I had a free day - it feels like forever ago. We are going to a wedding tomorrow, and coming back on Friday morning, but then I don't need to move again until Boxing Day.


----------



## Jacqui

soooo do you already have a box big enough to stuff Ian (?) in for Boxing day?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Neal said:


> Not exactly, but it helps, you just have to give me money.
> 
> So, what is everyone getting for Christmas?



I got a Great Dane for Christmas!!! Actually, she is not really a Christmas present she just became available close to Christmas. 

I still do not have a present for my mother-in-law, ugh! She is so hard. I actually really likely MIL so I want to get her something she likes, Any idea's chatter's?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> soooo do you already have a box big enough to stuff Ian (?) in for Boxing day?



Why am I stuffing him in a box? 

Is this one of your crazy American customs?


----------



## Neal

Give her lego's Erin.


----------



## Jacqui

Well she already has a fabulous DiL, beautiful Grandchildren, and bratty, but loveable Grandpuppies.... so what are her hobbies?


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I got a Great Dane for Christmas!!! Actually, she is not really a Christmas present she just became available close to Christmas.
> 
> I still do not have a present for my mother-in-law, ugh! She is so hard. I actually really likely MIL so I want to get her something she likes, Any idea's chatter's?



We got a foot massager for my future MIL. I wanted to try it out before we wrapped it, it looked good!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> soooo do you already have a box big enough to stuff Ian (?) in for Boxing day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I stuffing him in a box?
> 
> Is this one of your crazy American customs?
Click to expand...


For BOXING day silly! Or do you just hit him a lot with your boxing gloves on??


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> soooo do you already have a box big enough to stuff Ian (?) in for Boxing day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I stuffing him in a box?
> 
> Is this one of your crazy American customs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For BOXING day silly! Or do you just hit him a lot with your boxing gloves on??
Click to expand...


Yep, the second option is far more my style. I can't box him up - he needs to cook for me for the rest of the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Yep, the second option is far more my style. I can't box him up - he needs to cook for me for the rest of the Christmas holidays.



So true! So what do you have for your Christmas food items?


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I still do not have a present for my mother-in-law, ugh! She is so hard. I actually really likely MIL so I want to get her something she likes, Any idea's chatter's?



Does she like to garden? I found the cutest leaf-picker-uppers. They look like huge, flat boxing gloves. You slip your hands in them then pick up the piles of leaves and bag 'em.

http://www.plowhearth.com/product.a...eferralID=NA&mr:trackingCode=NA&mid=&jb=&u=&l

If she likes birds, the edible bird houses are really pretty. I've given them to my daughter before and she really liked the gift:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/BOTTOMLAND/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Another thing that usually goes over big is yard art:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NS32S6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

or gazing balls:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...280&bih=927&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=173527


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Well she already has a fabulous DiL, beautiful Grandchildren, and bratty, but loveable Grandpuppies.... so what are her hobbies?
> [/quote
> 
> Aww, how sweet of you to say! She lives in the south so I got her some cute cashmere fingerless gloves for while she is here. I usually get her jewelry but I am just not feeling that anything I see is really "her". There was this awesome picture frame at Things Remembered. It was a tree and hanging off of the branches were leaf shaped picture frames. She would love that, if I filled it with pictures but I am not good at stuff like that! I also don't want to be too ooey-gooey it is not my style


----------



## Neal

Yvonne, you are a gardener correct? Do you have any winter plants growing?


----------



## Yvonne G

One year I got my daughter some rubber gardening shoes. She never would have bought them for herself, but once she had them she really likes them:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...19x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM386646680


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still do not have a present for my mother-in-law, ugh! She is so hard. I actually really likely MIL so I want to get her something she likes, Any idea's chatter's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she like to garden? I found the cutest leaf-picker-uppers. They look like huge, flat boxing gloves. You slip your hands in them then pick up the piles of leaves and bag 'em.
> 
> http://www.plowhearth.com/product.a...eferralID=NA&mr:trackingCode=NA&mid=&jb=&u=&l
> 
> If she likes birds, the edible bird houses are really pretty. I've given them to my daughter before and she really liked the gift:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/BOTTOMLAND/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> Another thing that usually goes over big is yard art:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NS32S6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> or gazing balls:
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...280&bih=927&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=173527
Click to expand...


I love the edible bird house! I will order that! She loves to bird watch but does not do yard work so that is perfect


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the second option is far more my style. I can't box him up - he needs to cook for me for the rest of the Christmas holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true! So what do you have for your Christmas food items?
Click to expand...


We're having a night in bed on Christmas Eve, with pizza, lebkuchen and nice drinks.
Christmas Day I'm waking to a breakfast sandwich of sausage, egg and bacon, and then Christmas Dinner will be turkey, stuffing, pigs in blankets, roast carrots, roast parsnips, roast potatoes, mixed vegetables, a Yorkshire pudding and gravy.

How about you?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I love the edible bird house! I will order that! She loves to bird watch but does not do yard work so that is perfect



Me too! You will have to tell us how she likes it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Great Dane for Christmas!!! Actually, she is not really a Christmas present she just became available close to Christmas.
> 
> I still do not have a present for my mother-in-law, ugh! She is so hard. I actually really likely MIL so I want to get her something she likes, Any idea's chatter's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a foot massager for my future MIL. I wanted to try it out before we wrapped it, it looked good!
Click to expand...

I have alway's wanted to try those massager's too! 
Do you like your future MIL? Just being nosy


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> We're having a night in bed on Christmas Eve, with pizza, lebkuchen and nice drinks.
> Christmas Day I'm waking to a breakfast sandwich of sausage, egg and bacon, and then Christmas Dinner will be turkey, stuffing, pigs in blankets, roast carrots, roast parsnips, roast potatoes, mixed vegetables, a Yorkshire pudding and gravy.
> 
> How about you?



Yours sounds good, but different.

We have the turkey, mashed taters/gravy, biscuits, green bean casserole, marshmallow/sweet taters, olives, and pies. We are a bit in a rut, especially with me not being able to fix anything special. We use to have homemade cookies/candies/breads, a grated cranberry salad thing which actually was eatable. One year we even tried a turduckin (chicken inside of duck inside of turkey).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

A night in bed sounds so luxerious and dangerous, haha! My bed get's so full of kids and dog's that Rob usually ends up on the couch and I am jealous of him for that!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have alway's wanted to try those massager's too!
> Do you like your future MIL? Just being nosy



I do. 

She's one of the kindest and most generous people I've ever met. I got lucky!

I do find it strange just how close my fiance is to her, and that used to freak me out a bit. I come from a bad background so I've never understood family bonds, and he comes from a huge extended family who are all really close and love spending time together. I struggled with that at first, because I'm really independent, but I'm starting to see that it can be a good thing.



Jacqui said:


> Yours sounds good, but different.
> 
> We have the turkey, mashed taters/gravy, biscuits, green bean casserole, marshmallow/sweet taters, olives, and pies. We are a bit in a rut, especially with me not being able to fix anything special. We use to have homemade cookies/candies/breads, a grated cranberry salad thing which actually was eatable. One year we even tried a turduckin (chicken inside of duck inside of turkey).



That sounds like about 20 meals in one, and I don't know what half of them are!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cheryl, I feel the same way about my in law's and Rob's family as you! I remember eating dinner with them when I was a teenager and thinking that they were like a family from TV that I never really thought existed!! They made me realize how important a loving family is. I do not have a family but I have wonderful and amazing friends of all ages who I count as my immediate family.


----------



## Yvonne G

cherylim said:


> We're having a night in bed on Christmas Eve, with pizza, lebkuchen and nice drinks.
> Christmas Day I'm waking to a breakfast sandwich of sausage, egg and bacon, and then Christmas Dinner will be turkey, stuffing, pigs in blankets, roast carrots, roast parsnips, roast potatoes, mixed vegetables, a Yorkshire pudding and gravy.
> 
> How about you?



Because I live alone, I don't usually do anything special in the way of cooking. I DO like to have turkey on Thanksgiving, simply because I love the left overs and the way it makes the house smell while its cooking. But for Christmas, probably nothing special. My daughter might invite my grand daughter and I over for dinner, she sometimes does, but I haven't received my invite yet.

She usually fixes the honey-baked ham, roast turkey, mashed potatoes AND scalloped potatoes, candied yams, dressing, green salad and if you still have room after all that, pumpkin pie with whipped cream.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne if you are up for the drive you can come to my grandma's for christmas day, the more the merrier, and that will also let you bring the russian and a truck load of box turtles to me. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jacqui

So David, what's on the menu at Grandma's house?


----------



## dmmj

ham, finger type foods, deviled eggs, typical christmas food


----------



## tyler0912

Evening all,
A quick q!

Big mommas head is dry and flakey,
Why ? is she dehydrated?
I bathe her daily!
I have never saw her drink her bath water?
I recall tiago being like this, but it has gone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cherylim

emysemys said:


> Because I live alone, I don't usually do anything special in the way of cooking. I DO like to have turkey on Thanksgiving, simply because I love the left overs and the way it makes the house smell while its cooking. But for Christmas, probably nothing special. My daughter might invite my grand daughter and I over for dinner, she sometimes does, but I haven't received my invite yet.
> 
> She usually fixes the honey-baked ham, roast turkey, mashed potatoes AND scalloped potatoes, candied yams, dressing, green salad and if you still have room after all that, pumpkin pie with whipped cream.



That sounds delicious. 

It might be a bit late, but you're welcome here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is there room in the bed for all of us?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Is there room in the bed for all of us?



 They will make room!


----------



## cherylim

Lots of drama here, right now. A factory pretty much neighbouring the office I work at set on fire a few hours ago. Apparently it's still going strong with regular explosions, and can be seen for miles around. We can see the glow from our window but no actual flames, and we're two miles from it.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad your not still at work.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Glad your not still at work.



Yep. It's on the news that five buildings so far have collapsed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-16296064

No harm to people, though, by the looks of it. Just saddens me to think how many people will just have lost their jobs before Christmas, with so many companies/warehouses/offices destroyed. I think ours is far enough away, but who knows if it carries on?


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your not still at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. It's on the news that five buildings so far have collapsed.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-16296064
> 
> No harm to people, though, by the looks of it. Just saddens me to think how many people will just have lost their jobs before Christmas, with so many companies/warehouses/offices destroyed. I think ours is far enough away, but who knows if it carries on?
Click to expand...



Sounds awful, can you see it? 
I often find fires relaxing, ( kinda harsh in this situation ) 
Glad no-one is hurt! 

Heard you got your SS, You peeked? <.<


----------



## Jacqui

Certainly not what folks were wishing to get from Santa.


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Sounds awful, can you see it?
> I often find fires relaxing, ( kinda harsh in this situation )
> Glad no-one is hurt!
> 
> Heard you got your SS, You peeked? <.<



Can just see the sky lit up orange - we've got a few trees in the way but I imagine I'd catch a glimpse if I lived a few houses along. I think I can hear the explosions, though - sounds like very distant fireworks.

And no, not peeked at my SS. Holding back, but it's more tempting than I expected. I think I could have resisted a box, but its a weird shape and soft so it's got me wondering.


----------



## tyler0912

Awh, My dads working in preston, he does not know what roads are like (closed etc,) But he is holding back for a while....
Only 4 days now, hope mine comes late so i dont need the pain of waiting till xmas day!  
Clothing? hmh... Got me wondering now!


----------



## Jacqui

So Ty, what would you like to see in your SS box?


----------



## tyler0912

Anything really , im not fussy!
What about you?


----------



## pdrobber

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! had my last final of the semester today! now it's relaxation until the 26th of January when school starts again. well, other than working every weekend and maybe picking up some extra days since I'm available.


----------



## Jacqui

Enjoy!!!


----------



## pdrobber

thanks! 
not looking forward to going to Penn Station and trying to get on the LIRR around 5/6pm on Friday though...it won't be pretty with cranky weekday commuters PLUS oblivious, slow moving and confused holiday travelers...


----------



## lynnedit

Gee, pretend chat certainly woke up today!
All sorts of good information...xmas meals, gift ideas, finished semesters, and unfortunately a terrible fire.
Yvonne, I like those garden shoes!


----------



## tyler0912

WOOP! 
Anthony go intouch with me finaly via email!  Soo happy to hear from him and to hear he has a pulp! 
Just thought i'd let y'all know!  
He is doing just....well....fine!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> to hear he has a pulp!



A pulp?


----------



## Neal

So, what shall I do for lunch this fine day?


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> So, what shall I do for lunch this fine day?



Take your wife out for lunch somewhere with you?



Trying to debate myself what I want to do today. I need to go into town either today or tomorrow and get my bald tire changed out or else it won't be safe to travel to Lincoln for Christmas day. 

Today's weather is cold (as in my ears were cold just from the walk around the block with the dogs) I think windchill says 20 and it feels it. Very windy too, with a slight chance of white stuff. Normally, this would be a day I would stay home safe and warm and just go tomorrow. However, I really should go in today and do the things I need to do (like get more catfood which they will be out of by tonight).   Life is great when this will be my biggest choice of the day.


----------



## Neal

She's at her mothers this morning getting things ready for Christmas, so she's not available. My options are Mexican food, pizza, burgers, and other (Taco Bell). Taco Bell is one of my favs...I'm leaning more towards that. I could go for a burger and fries though.


----------



## pdrobber

$5 big box at taco bell!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> She's at her mothers this morning getting things ready for Christmas, so she's not available. My options are Mexican food, pizza, burgers, and other (Taco Bell). Taco Bell is one of my favs...I'm leaning more towards that. I could go for a burger and fries though.



My second choice for you was Mexican...cus that's what I would be having. 





pdrobber said:


> $5 big box at taco bell!!!!!!



What's in a big box? I am not a huge fan of Taco Bell (my kids and hubby are). I much prefer Taco John's myself.


----------



## pdrobber

http://www.tacobell.com/food/featured#


----------



## Neal

Oh that beefy crunchy burrito is good. 

I might do the $5 box + XXL....grilled...stuffed....burri....yeah I'm fat.


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to hear he has a pulp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pulp?
Click to expand...


A pulse! XD


----------



## Jacqui

I think my food consumption is up because of this thread. Everybody is always talking about this or that food and it always sounds so darn good.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I think my food consumption is up because of this thread. Everybody is always talking about this or that food and it always sounds so darn good.



Sadly, I am drinking slim fast for lunch and now I am craving Mexican!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my food consumption is up because of this thread. Everybody is always talking about this or that food and it always sounds so darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I am drinking slim fast for lunch and now I am craving Mexican!!
Click to expand...


Dump the drink, go for the spice of life!


----------



## Neal

If any of you make it down to AZ We'll gladly introduce you to some REAL Mexican food. None of this Taco John stuff, haha.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> If any of you make it down to AZ We'll gladly introduce you to some REAL Mexican food. None of this Taco John stuff, haha.



You buying?


----------



## Yvonne G

And just what's wrong with John Taco or Taco Bell? M-m-m-m a burito supreme with extra sour cream!!


----------



## Jacqui

You guys do realize that I have a major weakness for Mexican food, right? We should rename this thread, to: "The torture" thread.


----------



## pdrobber

hahha. I have some chili finishing up in the slow cooker right now...


----------



## Jacqui

I have been hungry for chili, but it's something I like to make when the kids are home and .. no kids.


----------



## Neal

emysemys said:


> And just what's wrong with John Taco or Taco Bell? M-m-m-m a burito supreme with extra sour cream!!



Yvonne...if you have to ask that, you have not experienced REAL Mexican food. 



Jacqui said:


> You buying?



Sure, but in order to fund this I will need you to buy a tortoise from me...so I guess you are buying.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> You buying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but in order to fund this I will need you to buy a tortoise from me...so I guess you are buying.
Click to expand...


Deal, but in order for me to buy a tortoise from you (again I might add ), you need to produce a beautiful scute patterned animal selling at a great price.


----------



## Neal

By beautiful I am guessing you mean something that resembles a zipper?


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> By beautiful I am guessing you mean something that resembles a zipper?



Zippers are nice, but I am not all that picky.  Think more like unique and special.


----------



## pdrobber

anyone have a kindle touch?


----------



## lynnedit

morning!


Neal said:


> By beautiful I am guessing you mean something that resembles a zipper?


I have no clue what that really means but it is funny, lol



pdrobber said:


> anyone have a kindle touch?



I do not, but they always do well in reviews. 

Working this afternoon then a concert tonight in Portland 'Comfort and Joy' with a youth chorus and we get to sing (wail, croak) along! Then off to VooDoo doughnuts for a sinful late night snack...
Ooops, sorry, more food talk...


----------



## Neltharion

pdrobber said:


> anyone have a kindle touch?



I have a Kindle Touch, but just got a Kindle Fire though. Overall, I like the touch. But some odd things about it, I've accidentally bumped the off switch, and the touchscreen seems to not be sensitive enough, I've had to occasionally touch the screen a few times to get it to perform.


----------



## pdrobber

I just got the KT. I like it so far. Do you have a case/cover/skin for it? I'm trying to decide which I want.


----------



## Neltharion

I've never liked the skins for anything (cellphones, laptops, etc.). I did get a hard case for it, but didn't buy it over amazon. I went to one of those cellphone/electronics kiosks that you can find at most malls, and found a nice hard case for $9.99, about half of what the cases sell for on Amazon.


----------



## Neal

lynnedit said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> By beautiful I am guessing you mean something that resembles a zipper?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue what that really means but it is funny, lol
Click to expand...


It's a little known fact that Jacqui is fond of unique tortoises (split scutes, etc...). A few months back she got an indian star from me that had a zipper scute pattern, so that's the inside joke.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> It's a little known fact that Jacqui is fond of unique tortoises (split scutes, etc...). A few months back she got an indian star from me that had a zipper scute pattern, so that's the inside joke.



I think behind Hingebacks, they are my favorite tortoises, no matter what species they are. I have the Star, a Redfoot, a Greek and soon a couple of sulcata hatchlings all with special scute patterns. I hope to keep adding to them, too.


----------



## dmmj

Quick question are special scute patterns genetic?or an aberration in incubation?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Quick question are special scute patterns genetic?or an aberration in incubation?



Good question and no one answer for it. It appears it can be both. It also happens in nature, too. Most that we see however, are from incubation.

Also a high percentage are said to be females. Some breeders see them as faults, I don't obviously. 

I am thinking it is JD perhaps who has a stunning Redfoot which is missing one of it's scutes. More often however you see ones with a small extra scute. Others will have many extra scutes, or scutes in abnormal shapes.


----------



## bubbles01

Evening Everyone!

I've not been on this thread for about 3 days, and OMG 10 pages of posts!!! I've checked in a couple of times but now all 3 kids are home I just seem to be constantly fighting to get on the computer!

Cheryl - Awful about the fire in Leyland, any updates? which is the Enterprises park? Is it the one behind Morrisons or the big one where Leyland DAF used to be? My memory fails me....

Weather has turned to winter in Corfu now. Rain and more Rain... never mind, doesnt last long. All torts in good shape, kids are unbearably excited about Christmas, almost everything is wrapped and tomorrow is to be spent doing the big supermarket shop  my least favourite bit of Christmas!!

Hope everyone is in good health, in case I forget, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all. I definitely wont be on here on Christmas day, the only thing that gets turned on on my PC is skype to keep in touch with my family, I think my hubby would freak if I came on here, or facebook on the 25th!!

Helen x x x


----------



## tyler0912

Welcome back helen! 
Im good, hows you and torts?


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Hope everyone is in good health, in case I forget, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all. I definitely wont be on here on Christmas day, the only thing that gets turned on on my PC is skype to keep in touch with my family, I think my hubby would freak if I came on here, or facebook on the 25th!!
> 
> Helen x x x



Just tell him we are family, too!


----------



## lynnedit

Yeah!


----------



## pdrobber

well, tomorrow I'm working all day then facing the challenge of getting on a train around 5-6pm from NYC to Long Island to get to an annual high school friends' Christmas party, wish me luck. I'll be battling weekday commuters and holiday travelers. I probably won't be back on here until maybe Christmas Eve, and if not then, Christmas night. Of course I'm working Saturday and Sunday, someone needs to take care of the shelter animals still! But I'll be taking another train home Saturday for the big Italian family thing, but my family's taking it easy Christmas Sunday so I might just stay in the city after work.

So, Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night! Enjoy any parties you may be going to, or if you're the type that is all alone or a hermit (which I am usually both), do something nice for yourself!


----------



## Jacqui

Have fun Peter... and be nice to your fellow passengers.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone!

Home for Christmas! The wedding was great, but incredibly stressful.

So tired, glad to be back.



bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - Awful about the fire in Leyland, any updates? which is the Enterprises park? Is it the one behind Morrisons or the big one where Leyland DAF used to be? My memory fails me....



It's the Leyland DAF one. I've been away all weekend but from what I've heard the fire has been put out with five buildings destroyed. They'd got it under control at about 3am yesterday morning, so it had been burning out of control for about 10 hours.


----------



## tyler0912

Evening all,
Just turned the tortoise table into a viv, with a glass sliding roof(?) 
But i have kept it open as we are worried they may over heat, so we will drill holes in the table tommorow for airflow.
Will a 75w bulb be enough to heat it or will we need to stick to a 100w? 
Thankyou soo much, you could see the humidity hit the roof in seconds!


----------



## lynnedit

By 'we', do you mean your Dad? That is so nice that your parents are involved with your torts. As far as the bulb strength, won't it depend on your temps, especially when you get the holes drilled?


----------



## tyler0912

Yes my dad,
Made with glass, was about Â£200 in total!
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all!

We've been having unseasonable sunny weather her in Central California. I'm lovin' it!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We've been having unseasonable sunny weather her in Central California. I'm lovin' it!!



And the wonderful company too no doubt!


----------



## Jacqui

I want to tell you guys about my day. As some of you know, currently money is really tight here. When my ex was down this last weekend to help me move a blown down shed for a neighbor, he pointed out the rear tire of my pickup. It had a totally bald spot, that I had not spotted. I knew this truck was my only way to get to Lincoln, to spend Christmas with my bratlings.  The spare was no good, either. 

I had cashed in my small 401K from driving in order to pay the last bills for this month and to get another week of food supply for the critters. Well, I managed to scrunch numbers once more and came up with the money for a new tire.

I went in to the store this morning and told them I needed a new tire. Soon after the tireman came out to let me know, that both back tires had matching bare patches. I explained to him I only had the money for one tire and for him to take his pick as to which one he thought might blow first (most likely on my way to Lincoln on Christmas day). 

I went shopping for the necessities (toilet paper, dog food, cat food, and greens ), while I waited. Once done, the tireman came over and whispered to me that they had gone out to the dump pile and found a tire that was in better shape then mine was. Those sweet guys not only went to the trouble to dig out this tire, but put it on my truck at no charge.

I was just so amazed and shocked, I almost started to cry. I just could not believe how sweet these guys were. Add to it, I know if word got out, they could lose their jobs for doing this act of kindness for me. Nice to know there are such wonderful folks out there, isn't it?


----------



## dmmj

great story, and good to know people still can help one and another out.
Reminds me of the people paying off people's layaway bills for the holidays.


----------



## cherylim

Aww, Jacqui - that's great!


The kind of thing you need at Christmas - rebuilds your opinion of people.


----------



## Jacqui

It certainly does and it's nice to be reminded that sometimes doing good for others, does come back when your the one needing the help.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> It certainly does and it's nice to be reminded that sometimes doing good for others, does come back when your the one needing the help.



Absolutely. My approach is to keep hoping I'll win the lottery.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly does and it's nice to be reminded that sometimes doing good for others, does come back when your the one needing the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. My approach is to keep hoping I'll win the lottery.
Click to expand...


 Me too! Of course I seldom buy tickets and I think I have to buy them, if I want to win.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly does and it's nice to be reminded that sometimes doing good for others, does come back when your the one needing the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. My approach is to keep hoping I'll win the lottery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too! Of course I seldom buy tickets and I think I have to buy them, if I want to win.
Click to expand...


Nah, I think if you're a genuinely kind persom, you get some kind of automatic entry. Good karma and all that. One day, you'll just win without a ticket.

Of course, claiming might be a problem...


----------



## Jacqui

There is that!


----------



## Yvonne G

Here in my town, folks are buying the next person in line's fast food lunch. Its heart-warming to see stuff like this. I love that you were able to get a "new" tire for free! Just remember that you can't sue them when it blows and you wreck the p/u. Just kidding...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Here in my town, folks are buying the next person in line's fast food lunch. Its heart-warming to see stuff like this. I love that you were able to get a "new" tire for free! Just remember that you can't sue them when it blows and you wreck the p/u. Just kidding...



I am just not the type to sue any how, but I will keep that in mind. 

Don't you wish, we could all be this generous and kind to each other all the time?


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in my town, folks are buying the next person in line's fast food lunch. Its heart-warming to see stuff like this. I love that you were able to get a "new" tire for free! Just remember that you can't sue them when it blows and you wreck the p/u. Just kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just not the type to sue any how, but I will keep that in mind.
> 
> Don't you wish, we could all be this generous and kind to each other all the time?
Click to expand...


That is a heart warming story! Sounds like you should be able to drive safely to Lincoln for Christmas!


----------



## tyler0912

Glad to know there are still people like that!
Touching day you had jacqui! :')
11.34pm here soo.....
Goodnight, see y'all on xmas eve!


----------



## bubbles01

Evening folks.

Jacqui, lovely story, there is obviously some Good Karma going on somewhere. Enjoy your trip to Lincoln x x 

As for me, I've been shopping and cooking all day, trifle is in the fridge, sausagemeat is done for the pigs in blankets, turkey is defrosting nicely, so I've just got the coleslaw and stuffing to prep in the morning whilst the kids are out Carol Singing. 

I've managed to get almost all the presents wrapped, so I'm hoping for a nice relaxed Christmas Eve instead of the usual sitting on the floor for 3 hours up to my neck in wrapping paper! 

Am not getting on here as much as usual as my 16 year old son is constantly on my laptop, but I have decided I have to say hello to my tortoise family on Christmas Day, sod what the other half says!! I'll just have to fit it in with both sets of Grandparents ringing on the Skype all day so they can see the kids!!

Hope everyone is well, people and tortoises!!

Helen x x x


----------



## Yvonne G

A while back someone asked us all what we hoped Santa would bring us for Christmas this year. I really don't want anything. But the mailman delivered something to my door this afternoon that has me feeling pretty darned appreciative!!

I'm in partnership with a guy in (used to be Philadelphia) New Jersey, and he and his new bride sent me a Kindle Touch!!! I have a bedroom that I jokingly call my library, lined with shelves and books, and I really didn't think I would like to have a kindle because I really like having the books on the shelves. But this was just the nicest thing! And besides that, Kindle books are way cheaper than real books! Yea!


----------



## StraightEdge Rurouni

Not always, depends on the book really. I've spent about as much money reading the A Song of Fire and Ice series (Game of Thrones) as I would if I bought the actual books, though it does come in handy, like not having to carry 500-1000 page books when I'm reading. 

As for me, I've spent the last few hours watching Fluffy carry her food bowl across her home to the corner opposite of where it was earlier.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> A while back someone asked us all what we hoped Santa would bring us for Christmas this year. I really don't want anything. But the mailman delivered something to my door this afternoon that has me feeling pretty darned appreciative!!
> 
> I'm in partnership with a guy in (used to be Philadelphia) New Jersey, and he and his new bride sent me a Kindle Touch!!! I have a bedroom that I jokingly call my library, lined with shelves and books, and I really didn't think I would like to have a kindle because I really like having the books on the shelves. But this was just the nicest thing! And besides that, Kindle books are way cheaper than real books! Yea!



And you can somehow share books between friends. I have the kindle app on my Ipad. If I can figure it out I will send you over the latest in the Stephanie Plum series if you have not read it. 



Jacqui said:


> I want to tell you guys about my day. As some of you know, currently money is really tight here. When my ex was down this last weekend to help me move a blown down shed for a neighbor, he pointed out the rear tire of my pickup. It had a totally bald spot, that I had not spotted. I knew this truck was my only way to get to Lincoln, to spend Christmas with my bratlings.  The spare was no good, either.
> 
> I had cashed in my small 401K from driving in order to pay the last bills for this month and to get another week of food supply for the critters. Well, I managed to scrunch numbers once more and came up with the money for a new tire.
> 
> I went in to the store this morning and told them I needed a new tire. Soon after the tireman came out to let me know, that both back tires had matching bare patches. I explained to him I only had the money for one tire and for him to take his pick as to which one he thought might blow first (most likely on my way to Lincoln on Christmas day).
> 
> I went shopping for the necessities (toilet paper, dog food, cat food, and greens ), while I waited. Once done, the tireman came over and whispered to me that they had gone out to the dump pile and found a tire that was in better shape then mine was. Those sweet guys not only went to the trouble to dig out this tire, but put it on my truck at no charge.
> 
> I was just so amazed and shocked, I almost started to cry. I just could not believe how sweet these guys were. Add to it, I know if word got out, they could lose their jobs for doing this act of kindness for me. Nice to know there are such wonderful folks out there, isn't it?



I love that this happened to you. 

Just a little while ago we were all sitting in the living room watching "Elf" when there was a knock on the door. We opened our door to a group of caroler's!! It was so beautiful, we were shell shocked and all just stood there in our pajama's while they stood on our front porch and sang their hearts out. It was so magical and amazing. I have never had carolers at my house!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> A while back someone asked us all what we hoped Santa would bring us for Christmas this year. I really don't want anything. But the mailman delivered something to my door this afternoon that has me feeling pretty darned appreciative!!
> 
> I'm in partnership with a guy in (used to be Philadelphia) New Jersey, and he and his new bride sent me a Kindle Touch!!! I have a bedroom that I jokingly call my library, lined with shelves and books, and I really didn't think I would like to have a kindle because I really like having the books on the shelves. But this was just the nicest thing! And besides that, Kindle books are way cheaper than real books! Yea!



That's neat!





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Just a little while ago we were all sitting in the living room watching "Elf" when there was a knock on the door. We opened our door to a group of caroler's!! It was so beautiful, we were shell shocked and all just stood there in our pajama's while they stood on our front porch and sang their hearts out. It was so magical and amazing. I have never had carolers at my house!!



I have never had them come to our house either, but I recall many cold night out with the 4H groups singing. 

I had a great surprise visit myself tonight. I was expecting my oldest daughter to stop by for supper, as she came home from Springfield, MO. I made chili and I kept wishing all the kids could be here. Chili is a traditional Christmas eve meal in my family and I was thinking this would be Christmas eve eve. Erin was getting late and I almost went to the top of the hill to give her a call to make sure she was okay. Then suddenly, Josh (my number 4 child) walks in, followed shortly by both Erin and Ash (my two daughters). Erin had gone to Lincoln and brought them all back with her for supper. It was totally unexpected and so very nice. So I got to enjoy a couple of hours with almost all my kids.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui, that is so nice! You must have raised great kids.
And Erin, Yvonne, I am liking your little gifts and carolers as well.
Can't say that has happened to me, but I am just grateful that all of my family is currently healthy and doing OK. 
My daughter is in France this year, and I am missing the heck out of her!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Can't say that has happened to me, but I am just grateful that all of my family is currently healthy and doing OK.
> My daughter is in France this year, and I am missing the heck out of her!



To me, having a family that is doing good is the best thing to be gifted with. I get a reminder every time I go into town and pass this spot on the road, how lucky I am that last Christmas was spent enjoying my children rather then planning the funeral for my daughter Erin. She was in a one car accident (ended up losing control, going off the road, hitting a cement culvert, rolling the car and ending up in a pond, upside down. Every side of the car was totaled, brand new tires ripped of rims, just totaled. Some how, she got out with just a sore ankle and bumps and bruises. After a Christmas gift like that, it puts things in real perspective.

I am sorry your daughter won't be with you for this Christmas, but soon for other ones I hope. That empty spot just feels so much bigger this time of year doesn't it?







Good morning TFO!!

Happy Christmas eve!


----------



## lynnedit

Merry Christmas Eve!
Thanks, Jacqui, yes, my son is here, along with my mother and husband, so I am doing fine.
Hope everyone gets to be with someone they love, be it friend or family!


----------



## tyler0912

Merry Xmas Eve to all!!

Dashing through the snow
In a one horse open sleigh
O'er the fields we go
Laughing all the way (ha ha ha) 
Bells on bob tails ring
Making spirits bright
What fun it is to laugh and sing
A sleighing song tonight

Oh, jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh

A day or two ago
I thought I'd take a ride
And soon Miss Fanny Bright
Was seated by my side
The horse was lean and lank
Misfortune seemed his lot
We got into a drifted bank
And then we got upsot

Oh, jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh yeah

Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a one horse open sleigh


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Merry Christmas Eve!
> Thanks, Jacqui, yes, my son is here, along with my mother and husband, so I am doing fine.
> Hope everyone gets to be with someone they love, be it friend or family!



Will you be able to call, text, or go online with your daughter tomorrow?

I agree with the sentiment of everybody getting to be with someone they love tomorrow. 


Ty, have you ever been out in a one horse sleigh in the wintertime?


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve!
> Thanks, Jacqui, yes, my son is here, along with my mother and husband, so I am doing fine.
> Hope everyone gets to be with someone they love, be it friend or family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be able to call, text, or go online with your daughter tomorrow?
> 
> I agree with the sentiment of everybody getting to be with someone they love tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Ty, have you ever been out in a one horse sleigh in the wintertime?
Click to expand...




Yes jacqui...every winter infact!


----------



## cherylim

I'll join in the 'Merry Christmas'-ness now.

I'll be online until bedtime, and again tomorrow, but I want to say it now in case I forget later tonight!







MERRY CHRISTMAS!

I can't wait. Pizza tonight and some Christmas TV, then going to bed.

Tomorrow morning we'll open our stockings, and then I'll go and wake Emrys for a day in the lounge. We'll have breakfast, open presents, and I'll get some great pictures of Emrys' first Christmas with me and Ian. Then, lunch! Yum.

Can't wait. Just hoping I get a chance to talk to my littlest brother on the phone - I miss him so much. I'm going to send texts to my other brother and sister, so I know I'll get some contact with them. In fact, my 17 year old brother very kindly bought not only me a present this year, but a separate one for Ian. So thoughtful! Last year, I got him a puzzle cube with Â£20 locked inside. I heard he couldn't do the puzzle and smashed it up about a week after Christmas to get to the money - the label on the present he's sent me this year says "Revenge for last year". Worried much?

So proud of all my siblings - they're fantastic people and I love that I'll have the chance to get in touch with at least two, and hopefully all three of them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a slightly early Christmas present to all my forum friends who have kept my pretend chat alive for so long:


----------



## lynnedit

Nice snowman, Yvonne! You always find the right icon!



Jacqui said:


> Will you be able to call, text, or go online with your daughter tomorrow?
> 
> I agree with the sentiment of everybody getting to be with someone they love tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Ty, have you ever been out in a one horse sleigh in the wintertime?





Yes, Jacqui, we hope to Skype with her.

Tyler, I am imagining you singing that song...

Cheryl, your xmas eve and day sound perfect!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Yes jacqui...every winter infact!



That's neat. I haven't even saw a winter sleigh before in real life.





cherylim said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> 
> 
> 
> So thoughtful! Last year, I got him a puzzle cube with Â£20 locked inside. I heard he couldn't do the puzzle and smashed it up about a week after Christmas to get to the money - the label on the present he's sent me this year says "Revenge for last year". Worried much?



LOL I can't wait to see THAT gift!  I hope all the calls and texts are able to be made and you have a most special Christmas.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> LOL I can't wait to see THAT gift!  I hope all the calls and texts are able to be made and you have a most special Christmas.



I'll be sure to take lots of pictures of my gifts tomorrow, and to make sure I let you know what my brother's given me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I wish you all the very best this Holiday and for the coming New Year!!


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I can't wait to see THAT gift!  I hope all the calls and texts are able to be made and you have a most special Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to take lots of pictures of my gifts tomorrow, and to make sure I let you know what my brother's given me.
Click to expand...


Sounds like your brother has put some thought into it! Hope it doesn't explode or something (he IS a guy).

Merry Christmas Eve, Erin!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I wish you all the very best this Holiday and for the coming New Year!!



Feliz Navidad to you too, Erin!

Any of you guys, if you see a plate of Christmas cookies around (especially a sugar cookie with frosting... and especially one of those scottie dog ones or even a reindeer), will you eat it for me.  I have been doing a lot of remembering Christmas past and those cookies played a huge part in them from early childhood. We aren't making any this year, thus my request for one of you to eat one for me.


----------



## dmmj

DMMJ is going to his uncle's house for christmas eve,and SS gift is still unopened.


----------



## bubbles01

Hi Everyone. 

I'm all organised and so am off to bed shortly. I just wanted to wish all my TFO friends a very Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! Thank you all for making me so welcome on our pretend chat room.

I hope you all have a great day tomorrow, get to speak to or be with the people you love, and that love, happiness and good health finds you and stay with you through 2012.

Oh - and I'm REALLY looking forward to the thread detailing what everyone got in the secret santa!! 

Helen x x x x x


----------



## cherylim

Merry Christmas all!

Look at this haul!







So many great gifts. My brother's present for me was a metal puzzle. It took me a few frustrating hours - all I had to do was separate two pieces and put them back together again, but that was a challenge!

Haven't had a call from my little brother yet, but had some texts from my sister and a call from my 17 year old brother. I've not spoken to him in years - he sounds so mature, and it was weird for me having a fully adult conversation with him. He loved his present from me, and I told him I'd managed his puzzle after a lot of effort. He said he'd been given a similar one, and couldn't do his.

Also felt the need for a separate photograph for a present you're all sure to love. Tortoise slippers from my Mother-in-Law-to-be!






Too spoilt.

Hope you're all having a great day.


----------



## Jacqui

Those slippers are sweet!!!!


----------



## pdrobber

hope everyone had a great Christmas! now to catch up on unread threads/posts.


----------



## lynnedit

Welcome back! Hope the commute on Friday was not too bad.
Off to work today!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Peter and Lynne!! Looks like you both survived the first round of holiday fun.


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, it was a quite but actually pleasant day! I finally measured my torts (for no reason in particular, lol).
How was your xmas day?


----------



## Jacqui

Any time I get to be with all my children is special to me. The kids were all especially mellow and I think wore out. The three youngest had spent the last couple of days together and of course poor Toby is always working, so I think that is the reasoning. I did get time to catch up a bit with my sister, which is nice in it's own way. I already on the way home, was making plans for next Christmas. Ash mentioned the way things use to be and so I want to see if I can dig up long lost recipes and try for the next Christmas to be a look back one (if you can understand what I am saying).

It's funny, when I got home, I had debated getting started on measuring/weighing torts and decided instead to watch a few X Files.


----------



## lynnedit

Oooh, mellow. Could it be they are growing up? Nah, probably just tired.
My husband is the cook around here, and he debated making his traditional Pizzelles (thin anise flavored Italian cookies) and the German cookies from his grandma. But he did in the end, and I'm glad. So was my son.
Funny how we are so attached to those comforting memories! By next year, you will be ready.


----------



## Jacqui

it's not maturing.  The youngest two are less then a year apart in age. They are really close and what you do to one you sorta are doing to both of them. They fight like cats and dogs when together more then a few hours, but the team up if one is threatened. I was amazed they shared a house last year at college and did not kill each other or cause any major physical damage.   So having both together can get iffy at times.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> it's not maturing.  The youngest two are less then a year apart in age. They are really close and what you do to one you sorta are doing to both of them. They fight like cats and dogs when together more then a few hours, but the team up if one is threatened. I was amazed they shared a house last year at college and did not kill each other or cause any major physical damage.   So having both together can get iffy at times.



LOL, funny. I guess fighting at that age is the flip side of friendship!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Peter, how are you and the ferret getting along?


----------



## cherylim

Evening all. How exhausting are these holidays? 

Don't think I have any plans to leave the house tomorrow, but I am due to start work again. We'll see.


----------



## bubbles01

Hi All,

Nothing to report here, spent 2 wonderful lazy days with the kids. Eaten way too much but feeling v relaxed for once!

H x


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

bubbles01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nothing to report here, spent 2 wonderful lazy days with the kids. Eaten way too much but feeling v relaxed for once!
> 
> H x



Me too. Yesterday I was wondering if Jacqui made it home from Lincoln ok and how Yvonne was liking her Kindle and generally thinking about TFO. 
I am glad everyone seems to have had a good Christmas.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was still in the middle of reading a real book (New York to Dallas, by J.D. Robb), so I haven't started my Kindle yet. But I finished that book today and will be starting on the Kindle tomorrow. I have it all registered and have already purchased a book and its loaded! Took me a bit to figure out how to make the printing smaller (it came set up with such a big font that a complete sentence couldn't be read on the same screen). I'll let you know later how I like it. I'm wondering how many books I can store on it...or if I'm supposed to store them someplace else. I have quite a library of real books and I go back and re-read them when money's too tight to buy more.


----------



## bubbles01

Yvonne you echo my sentiments exactly! I have thought of asking for a Kindle from my hubby before now, but I actually like the feel of real books and the fact I can read and re-read over and over. I think my record is 9 times for Joanne Harris - Chocolat now! In summer all the hotels and bars have 'book swaps' so I exchange the ones I've read and dont want to keep and always have something new to start on, right now it's winter so everywhere is closed and my stack of reading material is getting very low. 

How much does a Kindle book cost?

Helen x x


----------



## cherylim

I do keep looking at these e-readers. I'd really like one, but I have a lot of books that I love in hard copy already.

I'm slightly OCD with organisation. I couldn't have an e-reader and still have some real books, so if I got one I'd have to buy all the books I already own, then get rid of the hard copies. I imagine that would get very expensive, and that's BEFORE I manage to buy myself anything new to read.


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Hey Peter, how are you and the ferret getting along?



pretty well! she's been spending time running around a bit with me watching. She's still getting used to me but is kind of feisty. Still nippy when I try to pick her up or just sit/stand there with her.


----------



## jaizei

emysemys said:


> I'm wondering how many books I can store on it...or if I'm supposed to store them someplace else. I have quite a library of real books and I go back and re-read them when money's too tight to buy more.



Kindle Touch should hold 3,000 books. Anything you buy from Amazon will be backed-up in their servers (cloud), that way you can delete content you buy and re-download it whenever you like. 

Also there's always free books.


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne, have you searched "free books" in the amazon store? there's plenty of classics in there! plus, somehow you can borrow books on your kindle that are available at your public library. Are you a prime member? that way you can borrow a book a month from other prime members that lend theirs. 

to get books on your kindle from your local library... http://overdrive.com/ on the left side, put in your zip code, select your library,click on it's site on that page, then navigate around and find titles that are available that you are interested in! I just rented one for 14 days, free, and it will automatically remove itself from my kindle when it's due. no late fees or anything.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning TFO!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning! You are cheerful today (if that is what large blue letters mean)! What's up?


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers, I am not particularly happy and it's not a special day. It does however appear to be a nice one with the sun shining and temps nice for the end of December. So it's a special day just because it is another day.


----------



## bubbles01

My Word Jacqui! That was a LOUD Good Morning!!

Evening All, from me and mine... ! Have been out all day, just chilling with the family, stopping for coffee, generally enjoying all this time we are getting together. Torts havent stuck their noses out today, all fairly sleepy!!

Got the kids to take their pressies up to their rooms this afternoon, so I have my lounge back. Bubble and Squeak for dinner and then a bath, a few levels of Angry Birds and bed... bliss!

Hope everyone and their torts are well.

H xxxx


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, I am not particularly happy and it's not a special day. It does however appear to be a nice one with the sun shining and temps nice for the end of December. So it's a special day just because it is another day.



Awww, hope the sun helps. And there is that: the fact that is IS another day.



bubbles01 said:


> My Word Jacqui! That was a LOUD Good Morning!!
> 
> Evening All, from me and mine... ! Have been out all day, just chilling with the family, stopping for coffee, generally enjoying all this time we are getting together. Torts havent stuck their noses out today, all fairly sleepy!!
> 
> Got the kids to take their pressies up to their rooms this afternoon, so I have my lounge back. Bubble and Squeak for dinner and then a bath, a few levels of Angry Birds and bed... bliss!
> 
> Hope everyone and their torts are well.
> 
> H xxxx



Those are the best days...haven't played Angry Birds but sure wish I'd invented it...


----------



## cherylim

The holiday boredom has started to set in today. My client didn't get in touch so I've had no work to do, but there will be some for tomorrow, at least.

I'm almost there with debt clearing. It should be gone by the end of January or beginning of February - very exciting, as I've been in it for most of my adult life after giving so much to Ian to support him when he was ill. I can't imagine knowing that all my money is my own, and can't believe that day will be here soon!

As a reward, I'm buying myself a folding bike so I can get out and about, lose some weight and enjoy a stress-relieving hobby. Just need to find the perfect bike. I've seen one I like online, but I wouldn't know how to build it and to sort the gears and brakes! I've also found an advert online for someone selling a couple (fairly) locally, but the advert is 27 days old. I've sent them an e-mail, will see if they reply.

Hope you're all well!


----------



## tyler0912

Cheryl, how are emry's pepper plants doing?
(Read posterous!)
And did he like his hide? 


I went to the reptile shop today (aquamania), Loaded with Â£65...
I came home with, 

A container off, Komodo cucumber flavoured pellets! (accidental flavouring,,,Picked wrong ones up!)
A container off rainforest tortoise food
A large piece of cork,
A digi Hygrometer,
A digi Thermometer,
A bulb, 
A...A...Also.... I enquired, if they sell clamps for lamps seperately, 
They did not...but a lamp had been opened by the staff a few days earlier and she said i could have the clamp and the bracket for free! 
What a nice woman, i was so grateful i offered to give some money but she refused.
Now the light is set up with the lamp looks soo much better than it was!  
I did not want to reck this excperience soo i did not go to see the tortoises as there care is not the very best,


How's all you doing! 
How was your Xmas? <3


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl good luck with the bike hunt!

Isn't that such an awesome feeling to be debt free (or for you almost there?). I have gotten what felt very deep in debt myself three times. Huh, just realized as a sat here, that it was actually my husbands who got me into debt.  Never realized that before. We are counting down to the final two/three weeks to getting out from under this semi lease. *does a happy dance*


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Cheryl good luck with the bike hunt!
> 
> Isn't that such an awesome feeling to be debt free (or for you almost there?). I have gotten what felt very deep in debt myself three times. Huh, just realized as a sat here, that it was actually my husbands who got me into debt.  Never realized that before. We are counting down to the final two/three weeks to getting out from under this semi lease. *does a happy dance*



It does feel great. Such a weight off!

I always told myself I'd never get into debt, but of course our situation meant it couldn't be avoided. Still, at least I've had the experience so I understand it and know how it feels. I look forward to being able to look back on it as an occasion far in the past!

Tyler: Emrys' enclosure will be like a jungle soon, at this rate. I do need to clean him out in the new year. I'm weighing up whether to attempt to transplant some of the many things now growing in his enclosure, or whether I should just get some new seeds and start again - I've started to like having things growing in there.


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl good luck with the bike hunt!
> 
> Isn't that such an awesome feeling to be debt free (or for you almost there?). I have gotten what felt very deep in debt myself three times. Huh, just realized as a sat here, that it was actually my husbands who got me into debt.  Never realized that before. We are counting down to the final two/three weeks to getting out from under this semi lease. *does a happy dance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does feel great. Such a weight off!
> 
> I always told myself I'd never get into debt, but of course our situation meant it couldn't be avoided. Still, at least I've had the experience so I understand it and know how it feels. I look forward to being able to look back on it as an occasion far in the past!
> 
> Tyler: Emrys' enclosure will be like a jungle soon, at this rate. I do need to clean him out in the new year. I'm weighing up whether to attempt to transplant some of the many things now growing in his enclosure, or whether I should just get some new seeds and start again - I've started to like having things growing in there.
Click to expand...


hehe, A jungle, don't get him lost! 
) Do you buy the half grown plants already, ?
They sell them in our asda, watercress in containers grown...


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> hehe, A jungle, don't get him lost!
> ) Do you buy the half grown plants already, ?
> They sell them in our asda, watercress in containers grown...



I started buying living leaves a few weeks ago. He's killed them all over the past couple of days so I'll go back to Tesco soon and raid their salad fridge to see how many different things I can get to grow.

The pepper plants etc. are just growing from his food, though - left-over seeds that I've not picked out when he's done eating. I think there may also still be a dandelion or two growing from when I last got a dandelion from the garden. They're all quite spread out, though - I don't know if they're all from his food and he's kicked them around, or if they could possibly be growing after they've been through his digestive system (lovely). They seem very wide-spread, and more surprisingly I lifted his water bowl to clean it out today and found a few plants growing under there, without light.


----------



## Jacqui

not here, instead I lift water bowls and find worms.  I use to be sure and remove all the seeds from like the cantaloupe when I fed. Then I saw where my son. just left the seeds in and as a result, we had little plants sprouting up everywhere. Now I leave the seeds, but I think the plants mainly just get stomped to death.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> not here, instead I lift water bowls and find worms.  I use to be sure and remove all the seeds from like the cantaloupe when I fed. Then I saw where my son. just left the seeds in and as a result, we had little plants sprouting up everywhere. Now I leave the seeds, but I think the plants mainly just get stomped to death.



Haha. Yep, I used to make sure I cleaned absolutely everything out - now, I've realised a little mess won't do him any harm. Thankfully, these plants are growing all over his table so he's having trouble stomping them all down - he'd have to trek all over to destroy them all, and they seem to be growing back quicker than he gets hold of them.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning everybody!!


----------



## lynnedit

Morning, Jacqui! Still sunny there? We are in for rainy days now for awhile.


----------



## bubbles01

Afternoon all! Been to the beach today, we were going to go down to Cape Drastis which is the oldest part of the Canal D'Amour area but even in our jeep the road was way too dangerous after the storms before Christmas. So we went to the easier to reach part, collected shells and my hubby and son had a stone skimming contest.

Lovely peaceful family day.... really dont want January to come around when we have to think about work again!!!

Everyone else OK?

Helen xxxx


----------



## cherylim

Hi all!

Just done my work for the day. Didn't take long, so I'm happy about that - kept me occupied for just long enough. Just feeling a bit frustrated as I've had an ear problem for over a month, and the doctor won't help with it. It WAS only affecting me when I was in the office, but it's been very bad since I woke up today and has put me in a bad mood. Bleh.

Still, I cheered myself up by shopping for bike accessories. I've got a lovely helmet, some lights, a bike pump and a water bottle. No going back, now - I HAVE to get out of debt, get myself a bike and get on it!


----------



## Jacqui

A day on the beach sounds nice. Do you get nice shells there? I have only been to beaches three times and never was in an area known for good shell finding.



lynnedit said:


> Morning, Jacqui! Still sunny there? We are in for rainy days now for awhile.



It is suppose to be nice all week. Temps getting up into the 50s. I am contemplating if a few hours outside in barely warm enough temps (if it does indeed get warm enough) is a good thing for the bigger sulcata or if it is more of a tease.





cherylim said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just done my work for the day. Didn't take long, so I'm happy about that - kept me occupied for just long enough. Just feeling a bit frustrated as I've had an ear problem for over a month, and the doctor won't help with it. It WAS only affecting me when I was in the office, but it's been very bad since I woke up today and has put me in a bad mood. Bleh.



So why won't the Dr do anything for it?


----------



## bubbles01

Hi Jacqui,

We get gorgeous shells! Today we found 5 sea urchin shells, a cowlie, various limpets, clams and rather unpleasantly a dead octopus!!! our beaches are beautiful - if you go to google maps and type in Peroulades, Corfu you will see. The Canal D'Amour is very famous for the amazing rock formations and the old 'tunnel of love' which legend has it that if you swim the whole length you will meet your true love at the end of it! Most of it has eroded away now but it is still gorgeous...

Cheryl - Have you tried the LEP for second hand bikes? Or the notice board in Morrisons? I always found them both great for cheaper alternatives to Halfords or Ribble cycles.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning to all of you forum'ers!!! 

Whew! I've gotten rid of half my over-night company (my grand daughter's still here until Saturday). My tortoise partner and his new wife came into town from New Jersey yesterday. I must admit, I really, really like being alone. I'm a grumpy old lady and I don't like to share my time/life with anyone! Period! It was nice to see William and to meet his wife, though. While he was here I showed him the handful of rocks that my little female YF had pooped out during her prolapse a while back and he told me that he sometimes fed things with seeds to the tortoises, like cucumber, watermelon, squash, etc. as he thought the seeds helped move the food along in the tortoise's tract. It is his opinion that tortoises eat small rocks to help move the food through the gut. I haven't heard that one expressed before. But birds eat grit to help grind up their food, so why not?

I started reading a book on the Kindle yesterday. Its different. I haven't yet decided if I like or dislike it. I guess a book is a book, no matter where or how you read it. 

Another sunny day here in Central California. They're talking drought again. We haven't had rain in a very long time. The ground is hard and dry. I've been having to run sprinklers occasionally just to keep plants alive.

I don't know if you've figured it out yet, so I'll give you a hint...its so damned cold here! and I'm using you all as an excuse to stay in where its warm and not go out and deal with animal poop and food. er-r-rgh!


(Can you believe that after all the prompting Neal gave us that the BD fairy forgot his birthday?)


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> So why won't the Dr do anything for it?



UK doctors are just a bit useless. My old doctor I only went to a couple of times, and both times I'd self-diagnosed and they got out a medical book in front of me, looked for what I'd said was wrong and gone "Yes, I think you're right". I'm not under private healthcare, just the NHS, so since I'm not paying them they don't have the time to give me.

I moved house in April and signed up to a new doctor after spending time reading reviews to make sure I chose the best in the area, but doctors only have ten-minute appointments and are usually running late as it is. When I go, because my ear's not something they can physically see a problem with, they fob me off with over-the-counter medication I should go and buy. I do, and it does nothing, but I think because it's a hearing problem they simply don't have time to get to the bottom of it. It's too much of a rush in/rush out system.

Not looking forward to how it is when I go back to work in January, but I'll go back and hassle the doctor some more if I need to.


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - Have you tried the LEP for second hand bikes? Or the notice board in Morrisons? I always found them both great for cheaper alternatives to Halfords or Ribble cycles.



I hadn't tried the LEP, no. I only use their website and it's a bit useless. 

Have never picked up an actual copy of the paper. I think I know which bike I want, though, and it's pretty well priced. Here's the beauty:

http://www.8funbike.com/detail.asp/sku=26SF02W


----------



## bubbles01

Oh Cheryl!! That's NICE!!!!!! Pretty serious bit of kit there, and a really good price, you get a lot of bike for your money in the UK nowadays!! 

Hi Yvonne, nice to see your post, am awaiting you official verdict on the Kindle before I take the plunge! Does it light up so I could read in bed like I do with my normal books??


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, my in-laws are here but my MIL took the kids outside to walk her dog and my FIL & Rob are at Home Depot buying stuff for some project I don't want to know about. So Dagny Reagan and I are on TFO. Well they are sleeping on either side of me and I am on TFO .


----------



## Yvonne G

Helen:

The Kindle screen is an off-white, but bright, and the words are black. Its quite easy to read, and I don't even need my reading glasses. I haven't tried to read in the dark, but I imagine it would be easy to see. Its just like your computer screen. And you can adjust the font to as big or small as you like.


Erin:

M-m-m I don't envy you!! I really had no use for my m-i-l. Plus, she played favorites with my children, favoring the older son over the daughter. To this day, my 50 year old daughter talks about her with disdain...and the m-i-l's been dead for many years. Are your in laws staying overnight at your house?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> The Kindle screen is an off-white, but bright, and the words are black. Its quite easy to read, and I don't even need my reading glasses. I haven't tried to read in the dark, but I imagine it would be easy to see. Its just like your computer screen. And you can adjust the font to as big or small as you like.



I am pretty sure you can adjust the lighting too. I adjusted mine to a lower light.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Another sunny day here in Central California. They're talking drought again. We haven't had rain in a very long time. The ground is hard and dry. I've been having to run sprinklers occasionally just to keep plants alive.
> 
> I don't know if you've figured it out yet, so I'll give you a hint...its so damned cold here! and I'm using you all as an excuse to stay in where its warm and not go out and deal with animal poop and food. er-r-rgh!
> 
> 
> (Can you believe that after all the prompting Neal gave us that the BD fairy forgot his birthday?)


Tom was talking about how dry it was there. Not so here, we had some nice rains a week or two ago. Okay I will ask, how cold is it there? Only was 24 here last night and no wind, so a heat wave. 

Does forgetting NEal fall under the watched pot never boils rule? 





bubbles01 said:


> Hi Jacqui,
> 
> We get gorgeous shells! Today we found 5 sea urchin shells, a cowlie, various limpets, clams and rather unpleasantly a dead octopus!!! our beaches are beautiful - if you go to google maps and type in Peroulades, Corfu you will see. The Canal D'Amour is very famous for the amazing rock formations and the old 'tunnel of love' which legend has it that if you swim the whole length you will meet your true love at the end of it! Most of it has eroded away now but it is still gorgeous...


Sounds lovely. Now I know where I need to go beach walking. 





cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why won't the Dr do anything for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK doctors are just a bit useless. My old doctor I only went to a couple of times, and both times I'd self-diagnosed and they got out a medical book in front of me, looked for what I'd said was wrong and gone "Yes, I think you're right". I'm not under private healthcare, just the NHS, so since I'm not paying them they don't have the time to give me.
> 
> I moved house in April and signed up to a new doctor after spending time reading reviews to make sure I chose the best in the area, but doctors only have ten-minute appointments and are usually running late as it is. When I go, because my ear's not something they can physically see a problem with, they fob me off with over-the-counter medication I should go and buy. I do, and it does nothing, but I think because it's a hearing problem they simply don't have time to get to the bottom of it. It's too much of a rush in/rush out system.
> 
> Not looking forward to how it is when I go back to work in January, but I'll go back and hassle the doctor some more if I need to.
Click to expand...


Ten minutes isn't near enough time for an appointment. 





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all, my in-laws are here but my MIL took the kids outside to walk her dog and my FIL & Rob are at Home Depot buying stuff for some project I don't want to know about. So Dagny Reagan and I are on TFO. Well they are sleeping on either side of me and I am on TFO .



You may not want to know, but now you have me really curious... what is the project?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Tom was talking about how dry it was there. Not so here, we had some nice rains a week or two ago. Okay I will ask, how cold is it there? Only was 24 here last night and no wind, so a heat wave.



Ok miss smarty pants! I don't like cold weather. So ok its been sunny every day for eons, about 50, 55 degrees F. But when I get up to go out in the morning, there's frost on everything and the hoses are frozen. It doesn't melt until about 10am. So call me a ninny if you wish...its COLD here!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom was talking about how dry it was there. Not so here, we had some nice rains a week or two ago. Okay I will ask, how cold is it there? Only was 24 here last night and no wind, so a heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok miss smarty pants! I don't like cold weather. So ok its been sunny every day for eons, about 50, 55 degrees F. But when I get up to go out in the morning, there's frost on everything and the hoses are frozen. It doesn't melt until about 10am. So call me a ninny if you wish...its COLD here!!!!!
Click to expand...


Oh Yvonne you make me laugh!  Here I am giving praise to Mother Nature and having happy dances for the fact we are actually having 50s this week and to you they are so normal and your calling them cold! 

Cold is when you can't even dream of using hoses outside because they will freeze up before you could drain them even. Cold is your gloves getting wet from watering and then freezing onto the next metal thing you touch. Cold is when you look at the temp and the wind chill atleast has a negative in front of it.  

Here I am thinking heat wave, but still the bags of mulch I need to move and spread out on the new plant areas, are frozen stiff.... all day long (not just til 10 am)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Helen:
> 
> The Kindle screen is an off-white, but bright, and the words are black. Its quite easy to read, and I don't even need my reading glasses. I haven't tried to read in the dark, but I imagine it would be easy to see. Its just like your computer screen. And you can adjust the font to as big or small as you like.
> 
> 
> Erin:
> 
> M-m-m I don't envy you!! I really had no use for my m-i-l. Plus, she played favorites with my children, favoring the older son over the daughter. To this day, my 50 year old daughter talks about her with disdain...and the m-i-l's been dead for many years. Are your in laws staying overnight at your house?



That is terrible that your MIL did that to your children!! I bet it made your son sad too, even though he was the favorite.

I have no family of my own, and my in law's have been in my life since I was a teen. I really love them. They are wonderful people. Don't tell them I said so:shy:. They are not staying at our house because my sister in law and her family live down the street, so to keep the time spent with each family fair they stay in a hotel. Like with any family it is not always easy but they give my children root's and history that I could have never even imagined when I was a child.

Jacqui- they are re-wiring some electrical outlets because we live in an older house and the wiring was really bad.


----------



## Jacqui

Erin, are you getting more outlets or capacity for your tortoises while he is at it? Sounds like you house might be like ours was... you had to watch what was on because if too many things went on, you blew a fuse? We also had rooms with just one set of two plugs. 

I just got back from the store and cleaning them out of greens (turnip, collards, and kale).  Not like they had a lot (only like 16 bunches), but at .75 rather then $1.19 it was a nice find.

Was in a real happy mood between the cheap greens, the wonderful day, and Jeff was actually not in a depressed mood about his truck (less then week weeks to go!!). I parked the truck and looked across the road. I could see and orange cat dead in the leaves. My heart sank. One of the feral cats who I have worked with, has become really loving and I debate with myself, if I should make him into a house cat (not that I need another one, but I feel it's "safer" then life outside). His name is Nesbit (Nessie for short), because he is a dark orange tiger. As I had left to go to town, he had walked into the house and I had kicked him back outside. My thought was it was Nessie in the ditch.  Fearing the worse, I walked over to the body. As I moved off the leaves, trotting across the road from the porch came Nessie.  I was so relieved to see him. Instead it turned out to be the female, Unlucky, who had broken her leg back a few months and had wracked up a tidy little Vet bill. It never ceases to amaze me how, the feral animals I do get taken in to get shots, flea meds, ear cleanings, ect.., are the only ones that seem to die.


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is terrible that your MIL did that to your children!! I bet it made your son sad too, even though he was the favorite.



No, she died when they were only about 5 and 3 years old. He was still too young to notice. But it really made a big impression on my daughter. Funny thing is, my husband and I never got to see it. So, because she hid it from us, you know she realized she was doing something wrong (My MIL, I mean).


----------



## dmmj

good news, after over 20 years of fighting and losing my battle with heart burn, I decided to try the wal mart version of pepcid, 10 pills for 1.49. Well I took it last night and this morning for the first time, I had no heart burn, so far throughout the day, my heartburn seems under control. It is nice to wake up an dnot have to pop an antacid, or get heart burn from drinking water, I am not ready to declare it a success, but so far so good.


----------



## bubbles01

Nice one DMMJ, thats great news. My hubby suffers from heartburn and he puts it down to stress. I had it myself when I was pregnant and it is PAINFUL!!!!! I used Gaviscon (like drinking liquid wallpaper paste) but it never stopped it properly! am keeping my fingers crossed for you x x x x


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank goodness I've never had that problem. and hooray for Wal-Mart brand!!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> good news, after over 20 years of fighting and losing my battle with heart burn, I decided to try the wal mart version of pepcid, 10 pills for 1.49. Well I took it last night and this morning for the first time, I had no heart burn, so far throughout the day, my heartburn seems under control. It is nice to wake up an dnot have to pop an antacid, or get heart burn from drinking water, I am not ready to declare it a success, but so far so good.



Congrats! Heartburn is no fun.


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, A jungle, don't get him lost!
> ) Do you buy the half grown plants already, ?
> They sell them in our asda, watercress in containers grown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, well good luck...when i grown things in tiagos cage i could only get success under the waterbowl and slate! XD
> 
> I started buying living leaves a few weeks ago. He's killed them all over the past couple of days so I'll go back to Tesco soon and raid their salad fridge to see how many different things I can get to grow.
> 
> The pepper plants etc. are just growing from his food, though - left-over seeds that I've not picked out when he's done eating. I think there may also still be a dandelion or two growing from when I last got a dandelion from the garden. They're all quite spread out, though - I don't know if they're all from his food and he's kicked them around, or if they could possibly be growing after they've been through his digestive system (lovely). They seem very wide-spread, and more surprisingly I lifted his water bowl to clean it out today and found a few plants growing under there, without light.
Click to expand...


Hehe, well good luck...when i grown things in tiagos cage i could only get success under the waterbowl and slate! XD 



cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why won't the Dr do anything for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK doctors are just a bit useless. My old doctor I only went to a couple of times, and both times I'd self-diagnosed and they got out a medical book in front of me, looked for what I'd said was wrong and gone "Yes, I think you're right". I'm not under private healthcare, just the NHS, so since I'm not paying them they don't have the time to give me.
> 
> I moved house in April and signed up to a new doctor after spending time reading reviews to make sure I chose the best in the area, but doctors only have ten-minute appointments and are usually running late as it is. When I go, because my ear's not something they can physically see a problem with, they fob me off with over-the-counter medication I should go and buy. I do, and it does nothing, but I think because it's a hearing problem they simply don't have time to get to the bottom of it. It's too much of a rush in/rush out system.
> 
> Not looking forward to how it is when I go back to work in January, but I'll go back and hassle the doctor some more if I need to.
Click to expand...


I agree with what your saying about the NHS! 
But my dad has recently been in pain with Tittinitus! A disease in the ear drum that causes a loud thudding noise/bang 24/7 in your ear...and it is untreatable...some people hav eit all there lives but sometimes it goes naturally! My dad read that people with this are suicidal soo....i hope his stays how it is and does not progress worse...
So anyone to stop my rant...He began to pay for a private hospital, for all off us, as soon as we went...we sat down and as soon as our buttocks hit the seat...our name was said...just because we was paying...we can have as long as needed (upto 30mins at a time!!) it's great...but it's bad that they only do this when you have money to offer.... :/ 
Ugh....Britain! XD


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> I agree with what your saying about the NHS!
> But my dad has recently been in pain with Tittinitus! A disease in the ear drum that causes a loud thudding noise/bang 24/7 in your ear...and it is untreatable...some people hav eit all there lives but sometimes it goes naturally! My dad read that people with this are suicidal soo....i hope his stays how it is and does not progress worse...
> So anyone to stop my rant...He began to pay for a private hospital, for all off us, as soon as we went...we sat down and as soon as our buttocks hit the seat...our name was said...just because we was paying...we can have as long as needed (upto 30mins at a time!!) it's great...but it's bad that they only do this when you have money to offer.... :/
> Ugh....Britain! XD



Yes, exactly. I believe I have something called tensor tympani myoclonus. It's a little like tinnitus, but not entirely, in that mine isn't constant but is triggered by certain tones and noises. The major thing for me is that it feels and sounds like I have a butterfly trapped in my ear whenever I hear those tones - and one of them is the sound of the phones in the office where I work. So, every time the phone rings my ear flutters. Not painful, but distracting and stressful and it's really affecting my ability to work. If I hear the same tone a few times, and don't block it out, I end up feeling pressure like I'm on a plane.

Today, it did become a little more like tinnitus - it was constant for the first time. I don't know if I heard a sound overnight and didn't realise, but I woke up with the fluttering and over the course of the whole day it sounded like I had a waterfall in my ear. A deep roaring sound, accompanied by the fluttering. The only way I managed to stop it was to have an alcoholic drink - I'm not usually a drinker, but had some in thanks to Christmas (I only drink on special occasions). Still, I can't go drinking alcohol every time it happens - that could get dangerous. I'd love to have the money to go private, but that's a long way off. I'm already private for dental care and that costs enough.

I've taken to wearing earplugs in the office, and when I'm feeling affected, but apparently if I keep wearing those to block out the sounds I'll become even more sensitive to them.


----------



## Jacqui

Is private insurance expensive over there? I know insurance for my husband and I cost $284 a week.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Is private insurance expensive over there? I know insurance for my husband and I cost $284 a week.



Nowhere near that, fortunately. It's generally between Â£25 and Â£50 a month for a fully healthy individual with no risks (approximately $930 a year in your terms). Of course, it goes up if you drink, smoke or partake in any risky activity, and they won't treat for existing conditions so even if I could find the money to sign up now, they wouldn't help with my ear because I've been to the doctor about it and it's on record.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin, are you getting more outlets or capacity for your tortoises while he is at it? Sounds like you house might be like ours was... you had to watch what was on because if too many things went on, you blew a fuse? We also had rooms with just one set of two plugs.





We added extra outlets outside by Leia's enclosure and Sid's enclosure when we had our house wired for the generator. The wires in the light switches were getting really old and sometimes, some of the lights would only stay on if I was touching the outlet. So Rob and his dad did something to all the light switches and now they all work great!


----------



## pdrobber

hello everyone! my apartment needs a thorough tidying up...guess I should get to that! or maybe I'll lay down for just a little while (though I'm not likely to get back up once my head hits the pillow)


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is private insurance expensive over there? I know insurance for my husband and I cost $284 a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near that, fortunately. It's generally between Â£25 and Â£50 a month for a fully healthy individual with no risks (approximately $930 a year in your terms). Of course, it goes up if you drink, smoke or partake in any risky activity, and they won't treat for existing conditions so even if I could find the money to sign up now, they wouldn't help with my ear because I've been to the doctor about it and it's on record.
Click to expand...


That's actually a pretty good price. 13.5% of people in our county don't have any health insurance right now...so that is the other side of the coin.

Erin, glad you got your electrical system straightened out. Good FIL!


----------



## pdrobber

oh man.


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> oh man.



Uh Oh. Did you find something weird when cleaning up your apartment?


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is private insurance expensive over there? I know insurance for my husband and I cost $284 a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near that, fortunately. It's generally between Â£25 and Â£50 a month for a fully healthy individual with no risks (approximately $930 a year in your terms).
Click to expand...


Wow! Wish we could have your insurance. Dang, an entire year for about our month and a half costs.


----------



## pdrobber

nope, but I am actually doing it!  sorting out the piles of clothes right now haha. The oh man was in reference to another thread's recent happenings.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> oh man.



.. this could be interesting...





pdrobber said:


> nope, but I am actually doing it!  sorting out the piles of clothes right now haha. The oh man was in reference to another thread's recent happenings.



which thread?




lynnedit said:


> That's actually a pretty good price. 13.5% of people in our county don't have any health insurance right now...so that is the other side of the coin.



Seriously, how many folks can afford health insurance, when it takes such a huge chunk out of their income?


----------



## pdrobber

"clarification"... (I'm not even sure why there's quotes around it in the actual title...)


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Seriously, how many folks can afford health insurance, when it takes such a huge chunk out of their income?



Exactly, how true. 



pdrobber said:


> "clarification"... (I'm not even sure why there's quotes around it in the actual title...)



Yeah, I know. Too bad.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> "clarification"... (I'm not even sure why there's quotes around it in the actual title...)



nuf said...


----------



## pdrobber

"strange"


----------



## lynnedit

Soooo, anyhoo, how are the clothes piles going?


----------



## pdrobber

hhaha oh yes, getting back to those.


----------



## lynnedit

That's right! You are up past our bedtime on the West Coast! I'm all done in, see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## pdrobber

goodnight!


----------



## cherylim

lynnedit said:


> That's actually a pretty good price. 13.5% of people in our county don't have any health insurance right now...so that is the other side of the coin.
> 
> Erin, glad you got your electrical system straightened out. Good FIL!



At THAT price, how do ONLY 13.5% of people not have medical insurance? I'd imagine that's an unreachable price for almost everyone!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO! I just took the dog's out and it is FREEZING cold and windy outside!!!


----------



## bubbles01

Morning All!

It's one of our rare 'grey days' here in Corfu... but I've pegged out the washing anyhow.. ever the optimist. Torts all good, kids have finally finished their Christmas chocolate so maybe they will calm down again now.... oh how I hate e-numbers! My middle one, Chloe, is a nightmare with sweets and chocolate, she is bouncing off the walls everytime she has some!!

Cheryl - I have been thinking about your ear problem, which Doctor are you with? Cant you just ask them to refer you to the audiology unit at RPH? When I had to do this it took about 4 weeks to get an appointment. (and 2 months to get my hearing aids measured and fitted.) And have you been checked for vertigo?? 

Hope everyone has a great day! 

Helen x


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - I have been thinking about your ear problem, which Doctor are you with? Cant you just ask them to refer you to the audiology unit at RPH? When I had to do this it took about 4 weeks to get an appointment. (and 2 months to get my hearing aids measured and fitted.) And have you been checked for vertigo??



Hiya Helen,

'rare grey days' - pah! Jealous.

I'm with Worden Medical Centre, and have a feeling I'm going to be calling again next week for an appointment, once I've seen how my ear copes with being back in the office. I wouldn't mind, but they've recently changed their system so you have to book an appointment about three weeks in advance, and then you only get your ten minutes with the doctor. I need to stand up for myself more, but I just sit there and agree because I feel patronised! Must be braver!

Laura sent me a PM which I got this morning (thanks Laura), mentioning the vertigo. It got me thinking. For 14 months, on and off, I've had dizziness and headaches. That was one more thing I went to the doctors about (my old doctor, not my current one) just to be fobbed off. The headaches and dizziness calmed down before this with my ear got bad, but it has made me wonder if the two are linked - I hadn't thought they could be connected.

I'm just going to see how I feel when I go back to the office next week (these holidays are going too quickly), and then try and get an appointment again if I need to. Today, I'm not having problems. 

In other news, despite the fact we don't want to go back to work, Ian and I are bored in the house. About half an hour ago, we resorted to sitting on the lounge floor, cross-legged, in front of a bowl of Smarties. We had to eat them with chopsticks. Kept us busy for a while!


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Cheryl.... smarties with chopsticks...ok!!! You need to download AngryBirds!!!

I think it sounds like vertigo could be a cause.... dizziness, nausea, headaches, tinnitus and at it's worse, you move your head and it feels like your eyes are a second behind..

I used (in real life in the UK!!) to be a nurse, and between you, me and the rest of our TFO'ers. If it gets really bad, go to Chorley Accident and Emergency, tell them your doc wont refer you, and they will bypass the framework, get the on-call ENT consultant out and you will be seen straight away, given a follow up appointment at RPH audiology if you need it and they will charge your doctors for the priviledge!!!!

Gotta love the NHS, but you have to know how to work the system.....

Helen x


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Hey Cheryl.... smarties with chopsticks...ok!!! You need to download AngryBirds!!!



Haha, I finished Angry Birds months ago. This week, I've been playing Wolf Toss, which is a very similar game. They keep me occupied, until I get to a level I just can't do - then, eating sweets with chopsticks seems more entertaining. 



bubbles01 said:


> I think it sounds like vertigo could be a cause.... dizziness, nausea, headaches, tinnitus and at it's worse, you move your head and it feels like your eyes are a second behind..
> 
> I used (in real life in the UK!!) to be a nurse, and between you, me and the rest of our TFO'ers. If it gets really bad, go to Chorley Accident and Emergency, tell them your doc wont refer you, and they will bypass the framework, get the on-call ENT consultant out and you will be seen straight away, given a follow up appointment at RPH audiology if you need it and they will charge your doctors for the priviledge!!!!
> 
> Gotta love the NHS, but you have to know how to work the system.....
> 
> Helen x



Excellent.  Thank you again. Definitely going to stand up for myself a bit more if it carries on when I get back to work. I don't mind the odd flutter when I'm at home, but when it's worse in the office it drives me crazy.

If anyone tells me to 'just take Sudafed' again, I'll refuse to leave the room.


----------



## Neal

Good morning everyone. I need about 40 more posts by tomorrow to reach my goal.


----------



## lynnedit

Neal said:


> Good morning everyone. I need about 40 more posts by tomorrow to reach my goal.


why tomorrow and not 12/31?
You are funny about post numbers, aren't you?



cherylim said:


> Excellent.  Thank you again. Definitely going to stand up for myself a bit more if it carries on when I get back to work. I don't mind the odd flutter when I'm at home, but when it's worse in the office it drives me crazy.
> 
> If anyone tells me to 'just take Sudafed' again, I'll refuse to leave the room.



I am also in the medical field, and looking at it from the other side, it can be very difficult and unrewarding to treat tinnitus and vertigo. There are so many causes, with different treatments. So I expect the doctor was kind of hoping it would go away with time. Right or wrong, this might be the situation. If so, it would have been nice if they explained this.
However, since it is not going away, and has been weeks, then if you notice it at work, it is time to make an appt and move on as Helen suggests. You at least need to see the specialist and have whatever tests they feel are necessary to determine the cause.
So now it is time to stand firm!




cherylim said:


> At THAT price, how do ONLY 13.5% of people not have medical insurance? I'd imagine that's an unreachable price for almost everyone!



It is amazing that is is not worse, and a big problem that everyone wants to stuff back into the attic and ignore.

Off work today! Going out to get greens for the torts...


----------



## Neal

lynnedit said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. I need about 40 more posts by tomorrow to reach my goal.
> 
> 
> 
> why tomorrow and not 12/31?
> You are funny about post numbers, aren't you?
Click to expand...


After tomorrow I will not have access to a computer until next year.


----------



## bubbles01

How on earth can I be called a hater for asking a question/suggesting a train of thought....... @peter.. oh man!!


----------



## Neal

When one is fishing for a pat on the back and gets questioned instead, it makes them upset apparently.


----------



## pdrobber

It's quite frustrating and annoying, but I've come to the realization the best thing to do is just ignore it. Don't fuel the fire ya know? If you don't have something nice to say...I should have just stuck with that. there's no getting to some people.


----------



## lynnedit

Neal said:


> After tomorrow I will not have access to a computer until next year.


Ohhhh 


bubbles01 said:


> How on earth can I be called a hater for asking a question/suggesting a train of thought....... @peter.. oh man!!





Neal said:


> When one is fishing for a pat on the back and gets questioned instead, it makes them upset apparently.





pdrobber said:


> It's quite frustrating and annoying, but I've come to the realization the best thing to do is just ignore it. Don't fuel the fire ya know? If you don't have something nice to say...I should have just stuck with that. there's no getting to some people.



I was a little lost, but I finally get it...


----------



## pdrobber

yeah, I figured maybe it wouldn't be taken offensively because there was that statement of let me know if you think I'm wrong, but I should have known from past experiences of others doing similarly and getting similar responses...


----------



## Yvonne G

Neal said:


> Good morning everyone. I need about 40 more posts by tomorrow to reach my goal.



So you come over here to the Pretend Chat? Well, post away, but come back sometime when you really want to chat!!


----------



## pdrobber

emysemys said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. I need about 40 more posts by tomorrow to reach my goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you come over here to the Pretend Chat? Well, post away, but come back sometime when you really want to chat!!
Click to expand...



"I need 39 more posts by tomorrow" 

"I need 38 more posts by tomorrow" 

.......

lol


----------



## Yvonne G

lynnedit said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> After tomorrow I will not have access to a computer until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh
> 
> 
> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth can I be called a hater for asking a question/suggesting a train of thought....... @peter.. oh man!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one is fishing for a pat on the back and gets questioned instead, it makes them upset apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite frustrating and annoying, but I've come to the realization the best thing to do is just ignore it. Don't fuel the fire ya know? If you don't have something nice to say...I should have just stuck with that. there's no getting to some people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a little lost, but I finally get it...
Click to expand...


I'm glad somebody does. I'm still up in the clouds someplace!


----------



## Neal

emysemys said:


> Well, post away...



That I will!

What is everyone doing for lunch? 

37


----------



## pdrobber

mmm will we have another taco bell discussion? I'm leaning toward an eggplant parm hero (aka sub, hoagie, grinder for you foreign folks).


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, I think I get it now. You're talking about the "other" thread! I'll have to go back and re-read it. We don't like people calling other people names, and "hater" sounds like name-calling to me.

Let's see...what can I ask Neal to aid in his post count...um...hm...oh yeah:

Hi Neal:

How the heck are ya?


----------



## Neal

pdrobber said:


> mmm will we have another taco bell discussion? I'm leaning toward an eggplant parm hero (aka sub, hoagie, grinder for you foreign folks).



Taco Bell is always a good back up, but I think I'm going to upgrade to Chipotle. What are your opinions on this food establishment? 

36



emysemys said:


> Hi Neal:
> 
> How the heck are ya?



Hey I'm hecka good, thanks for the help!

I'm actually at work and trying to focus on getting some work done, but with this deadline of 2,000 posts before the new year I have to shift my priorities.


----------



## cherylim

Neal said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmm will we have another taco bell discussion? I'm leaning toward an eggplant parm hero (aka sub, hoagie, grinder for you foreign folks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taco Bell is always a good back up, but I think I'm going to upgrade to Chipotle. What are your opinions on this food establishment?
> 
> 36
Click to expand...


What happens if you get to the number you want, and then have a post you absolutely HAVE to make? Do you go one over and have to post another thousand times before bed...?


----------



## pdrobber

Chipotle, I actually don't think I've ever had it in my life, despite it being located just off campus of my first college and everywhere in the city...Maybe I'll try it today!


----------



## Neal

cherylim said:


> What happens if you get to the number you want, and then have a post you absolutely HAVE to make? Do you go one over and have to post another thousand times before bed...?



Oohh, this is very rhetoricalish. I think I would go for another thousand.

<edit>
35


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> What happens if you get to the number you want, and then have a post you absolutely HAVE to make? Do you go one over and have to post another thousand times before bed...?



Lol, don't give Neal ideas...

Still working on breakfast here (lazy, day off work) and getting waffles....

Lunch might have to be a Gyro, yumm





Neal said:


> Oohh, this is very rhetoricalish. I think I would go for another thousand.



Ahhh! You forgot the post count down number!


----------



## cherylim

Neal said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if you get to the number you want, and then have a post you absolutely HAVE to make? Do you go one over and have to post another thousand times before bed...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oohh, this is very rhetoricalish. I think I would go for another thousand.
Click to expand...


I'm going to make it my aim to post that irresistible question at just the right moment.


----------



## Neal

Phew, did a quick edit so the countdown is in there now.

In order for the question to be irresistible it would have to pertain to leopard tortoises. 

34


----------



## cherylim

Neal said:


> Phew, did a quick edit so the countdown is in there now.
> 
> In order for the question to be irresistible it would have to pertain to leopard tortoises.
> 
> 34



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Neal

Well, I have to go to a clients in Phoenix so I'll be out for a bit. See ya soon!

33


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> Chipotle, I actually don't think I've ever had it in my life, despite it being located just off campus of my first college and everywhere in the city...Maybe I'll try it today!



How funny, I just got back from Chipoltle and it was the first time I had ever eaten there, not bad. 



Neal said:


> Well, I have to go to a clients in Phoenix so I'll be out for a bit. See ya soon!
> 
> 33



When you come back, tell us what you did for your 29th B'day!!


----------



## bubbles01

Oh Yeah - missed that one! Belated Birthday Greetings Neal!


----------



## Neal

Nothing at all, I had to go back to work on my B-day, so I didn't have time to do much. We did go out to eat the night before and just called it my B-day dinner. 

We did go to a couple of places so I could look at getting a lego set. They have some cool star wars sets I want to get. 

32


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Neal said:


> Nothing at all, I had to go back to work on my B-day, so I didn't have time to do much. We did go out to eat the night before and just called it my B-day dinner.
> 
> We did go to a couple of places so I could look at getting a lego set. They have some cool star wars sets I want to get.
> 
> 32


Nice, I recently put together one of the Harry Potter Lego kit with my kids and they thought it was hilarious to change the character's hair around.


----------



## Yvonne G

(Yvonne, sitting in front of her computer with her hand on her chin, saying, "Hm-m-m-m...I wonder if it would be abusing my super powers if I put Neal on moderation until after the first of the year....")


----------



## Neal

Just try it Yvonne. I will guarantee that everyone of my posts would contain the "F" word...You have 24 hours.

31

If you don't watch the office, you probably wouldn't get the above as being a joke.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't, but I knew you were kidding. I doubt your wife allows the use of that word on her computer!!


----------



## lynnedit

Well, I, for one, will certainly be checking Pretend Chat today for any excitement!


----------



## bubbles01

Yvonne? For non techies like me - would making Neal a Mod for 24 hours change his post count? or am I missing something??


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> (Yvonne, sitting in front of her computer with her hand on her chin, saying, "Hm-m-m-m...I wonder if it would be abusing my super powers if I put Neal on moderation until after the first of the year....")



I dare ya!


----------



## Yvonne G

bubbles01 said:


> Yvonne? For non techies like me - would making Neal a Mod for 24 hours change his post count? or am I missing something??




LOL!!!!! No, putting him on moderation means his posts won't show up until a moderator approves them. So we could hold onto them until after the first of the year!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne? For non techies like me - would making Neal a Mod for 24 hours change his post count? or am I missing something??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!! No, putting him on moderation means his posts won't show up until a moderator approves them. So we could hold onto them until after the first of the year!
Click to expand...

Do it! Do it! Less talk more action Yvonne! Just do it!!!!!


----------



## bubbles01

DUH!! Sorry.....!!!!! x x x

As for doing that, oh ladies you are soooooooooo funny! Harsh, but funny!!!


----------



## Neal

Jacqui just wants to see some bad words.

30


----------



## dmmj

well we could always put neal on a 3 day ban, and mess everything up. As for hater I think it is defined as anyone who disagrees with me, when all I really wanted was to have my ego stroked. but I could be wrong on that definition. As for chipotle, just the name of the chain makes my heartburn act up, and BTW day 2 and not 100 percent heartburn free, but life is about 90 percent better.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

dmmj said:


> well we could always put neal on a 3 day ban, and mess everything up. As for hater I think it is defined as anyone who disagrees with me, when all I really wanted was to have my ego stroked. but I could be wrong on that definition. As for chipotle, just the name of the chain makes my heartburn act up, and BTW day 2 and not 100 percent heartburn free, but life is about 90 percent better.



I only have heartburn when I am pregnant, I cannot imagine living with it!!! 

That reminds me, I was out to eat last night and I got a cheeseburger that came with a pickle and the pickle looked so delicious that I took a big bite out of it expecting it to be really good, instead I realized I only crave and like the taste of pickles when I am preggars, which I currently am not. Weird huh?!


----------



## lynnedit

Neal said:


> Jacqui just wants to see some bad words.
> 
> 30



Do it, and then you could get suspended for 3 days, I mean banned...



dmmj said:


> well we could always put neal on a 3 day ban, and mess everything up. As for hater I think it is defined as anyone who disagrees with me, when all I really wanted was to have my ego stroked. but I could be wrong on that definition. As for chipotle, just the name of the chain makes my heartburn act up, and BTW day 2 and not 100 percent heartburn free, but life is about 90 percent better.



Glad to hear your stomach feels better!


----------



## bubbles01

Great News on the Heartburn front! lets hope it carries on... x x


----------



## Jacqui

Yes great news on the heartburn. How bad is it normally?

The day started a bit rocky and then even the temperatures failed to get as warm as reported.... still 50 is almost as good as 60!  A couple of bags of mulch did manage to thaw enough for me to spread out. The cats all gathered around to watch and a few helped. I think they were wondering why their human was putting in their new potty area so far from the house.   Hopefully before the year is out, I can get the last of the bags of mulch out (have only been saving it for something like 9 months now.   I still have a few bags of leaves to use up too. Won't get all the new plants mulched, but every bit helps.


----------



## lynnedit

Your cats sound funny. Even decomposed leaves make great mulch!
And you are right, if the sun peeps through, even 50 is nice!
We are having a rainstorm...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Holy cow! I'm sick for a few days and missed out on all the fun. I could have gotten involved in another argument...

Happy Birthday Neal...anybody wants to help him make posts just ask him why Leopards are so shy??? Just teasing Neal...and giving you something to talk about

dmmj, I thought I was the only one who got heart burn from water. I get it bad too...

Cherylim...I got injured on the job and part of it was a broken neck and a skull fracture that went undiagnosed and untreated for 9 months so I got tinnitus really bad. Sometimes at night I think I will go crazy. I had the best Doctors in Calif trying to cure it or get rid of it to no avail. So they paid me for having it. So then I am diagnosed with PTSD and one of the drugs given me for that has help lower the volume of the tinnitus. Funny how that works...


----------



## cherylim

Morning everyone!

Just been reading through a few threads this morning, and it got me thinking - has your US weather been as crazy as ours here in the UK this year?

I'm really interested to see what 2012 holds for us weather-wise. Over here, we reached temperatures of 90.3F in October, when it's usually getting pretty cold. Now, at the end of December, I've still only seen the thermometer go below freezing once. Most days, it's still around the 50F mark. 

It's like we've skipped winter, so far. I'm sure things will change soon, but wasps (I have a severe phobia) usually die out in September, and were around into early December this year. We still have some trees showing signs of autumn (fall), and all the plants that revive themselves in spring have started up already - there's spring blossom on the trees. Wild animals seem to be completely confused as much as the plants are!

I'm wondering when the cold will happen, but in the middle of winter I've STILL started checking the outdoor temperature each day in case it's crept back up to a temperature that would let Emrys safely be outside for a while!


----------



## pdrobber

if neal isn't coming on today, he didn't reach his goal!


----------



## Neal

Ugh, looks like I'm not going to make it to my goal. 

29

Woohoo, after a posting marathon I'm back in the game! I've got two hours before I have to go so that's plenty of time.


----------



## lynnedit

just keep saying that over and over again...and again...
NOOO, I didn't say that!

Cheryl, I think we have been having weirder weather all over the US. More extremes. Ours in influenced by the conditions in the Pacific Ocean, they call it a 'La Nina' year if it is going to be rainier and and 'El Nino' Year if clearer than usual. Supposedly we are having a 'mild La Nina' year....again....


----------



## Neal

maggie3fan said:


> Happy Birthday Neal...anybody wants to help him make posts just ask him why Leopards are so shy??? Just teasing Neal...and giving you something to talk about



Thems fightin' words Maggs.  I bet there's more personality in one of my leopards feet then Bob has altogether.

Boo-ya!

13


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning everyone!!

The weather here in Central California certainly has been different from normal. We've had sunny days every single day for months! No rain and "they" are talking about being in a drought again. Usually our winter days are overcast with fog in the mornings and evenings and no sun. I'm not complaining, though, because my solar panels are making electricity!!! Hooray!


----------



## Neal

This weekend we are going to be in the mid to high 70's! We've had a lot of rain too, so it's been weird for us too. 

11


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Here in az we skipped fall. Went from 105ish days to 60ish days in just over a week. its been sunny and chilly.


----------



## Neal

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Here in az we skipped fall. Went from 105ish days to 60ish days in just over a week. its been sunny and chilly.



Yeah, up until this weekend everyday was cold.

7


----------



## cherylim

So...around about now, I'd like to begin a lengthy debate requiring many replies.

I've been looking at this site called *ahem* Grand Canyon State Tortoises.

They talk about Leopards (Pardalis and Babcocki) as two separate sub-species. Please, all who are knowledgeable, discuss the various differences between the two, including physical differences, personality differences and something hard to prove like, oh, I don't know...which can better withstand cold temperatures?

Remember, lots of detail and debate please. I want us to contribute at least 8 posts each...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Ps leopards rock!


----------



## Neal

cherylim said:


> So...around about now, I'd like to begin a lengthy debate requiring many replies.
> 
> I've been looking at this site called *ahem* Grand Canyon State Tortoises.
> 
> They talk about Leopards (Pardalis and Babcocki) as two separate sub-species. Please, all who are knowledgeable, discuss the various differences between the two, including physical differences, personality differences and something hard to prove like, oh, I don't know...which can better withstand cold temperatures?
> 
> Remember, lots of detail and debate please. I want us to contribute at least 8 posts each...



ooohhhh, I'm under a time constraint here so I'll cheat...the answer to all of those questions is...."it depends" 

2


----------



## cherylim

Neal said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...around about now, I'd like to begin a lengthy debate requiring many replies.
> 
> I've been looking at this site called *ahem* Grand Canyon State Tortoises.
> 
> They talk about Leopards (Pardalis and Babcocki) as two separate sub-species. Please, all who are knowledgeable, discuss the various differences between the two, including physical differences, personality differences and something hard to prove like, oh, I don't know...which can better withstand cold temperatures?
> 
> Remember, lots of detail and debate please. I want us to contribute at least 8 posts each...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooohhhh, I'm under a time constraint here so I'll cheat...the answer to all of those questions is...."it depends"
> 
> 2
Click to expand...


Oh dear...I'm feeling so uneducated...I think I still need at least two separate posts going into more detail.

At this rate, I'll end up thinking they truly lack personality. In fact, they might not even be tortoises at all!

Maybe they're supposed to be marine turtles?


----------



## Neal

Oh how I wish I could expound on the topic, but I am already late. You guys have a good safe new years.

Phew, 2,000 posts. Now I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## cherylim

This IS a leopard, right?

( I think I failed...  )


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I read here at different times that pardalis tend to get bigger? (Forgive I am still learning) babcocki tend to be higher domed with more blochy spots


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Awww sad, so Neal isn't coming back because he got 2,000 post's


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...fair weather friend!

But I'm happy he made his goal.


----------



## bubbles01

Hi All,

Have just logged on and giggled my way through Cheryl's very funny posts...!!! You tease!!!

Been cold here today, first day of wintery temps, think the strange weather is worldwide. I spent my day food shopping as the biggest holiday here is New Year so I have no idea what the supermarket opening hours will be like for the next 3 days or so. Greek kids get their presents on New Years Day rather than Xmas Day, my 3 did once suggest that we should do Xmas for them twice once we moved here..... erm NO!!!!

Gonna run and check what other posts we have going on today, catch you all later

Helen x


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Your cats sound funny. Even decomposed leaves make great mulch!


The cats can be such a blast. These are the outside cats, which are all to some extent feral. It just fills me with such hope, to see the even most wild ones coming close and choosing to spend time within even 10 feet of me. They are all such clowns and some much more so. Just now when I put down the afternoon feeding for them, I actually got to rub my hand along the back of two, who I have been working around for months and this was the first time I believe a human has touched them. Then there is this black fluffy one, which just this week has allowed me to rub his/her back and not run off in a panic upon seeing that it was a human doing that. Small steps, but for me they are major milestones.

You should see, when I take the dogs for walks. I have my own personal parade of cats following. Usually it's only four or five, but sometimes even more join us. 

I love the leaves for mulching, because they are free! Same goes for grass clippings.  This mulch was bought for tortoise use, but then got aged so it then became something more for me to use on the plants. What I really love, is in the spring, when I replace all the substrate and place it under the plants.... then sit back and wait to see what sprouts from it. I had several patches of producing cantaloupes this year from the used substrate.  





maggie3fan said:


> Holy cow! I'm sick for a few days and missed out on all the fun. I could have gotten involved in another argument...



Maggie, you have just got to stop getting sick! Glad your feeling better now. 





cherylim said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Just been reading through a few threads this morning, and it got me thinking - has your US weather been as crazy as ours here in the UK this year?


Here so far, it seems like a normal mild winter. We have had a few single digit nights and days of not getting above freezing. We have had rain, but also a few times of sleet and measurable snow fall. I did get to see some snow still piled up in parking lots on Christmas day, but not the beautiful fields with snow cover, I prefer and that we seem to normally have. None of the spring plants here seem to be rushing the weather, so that is good. The ponds nearby, even with our fantastic warm weather this week, still have some ice covering on them. My snapper pool has been thawed this last week, but was frozen pretty much all the time, the month before.





bubbles01 said:


> Been cold here today, first day of wintery temps, think the strange weather is worldwide. I spent my day food shopping as the biggest holiday here is New Year so I have no idea what the supermarket opening hours will be like for the next 3 days or so. Greek kids get their presents on New Years Day rather than Xmas Day, my 3 did once suggest that we should do Xmas for them twice once we moved here..... erm NO!!!!
> 
> Gonna run and check what other posts we have going on today, catch you all later
> 
> Helen x



This is interesting and something I did not know. I agree with the kids thought about two gift days... as long as I am not the parent having to pay for it.


----------



## Momof4

Happy Holidays! I have a house of people and I can't wait to sit down and read these post. I've been missing out. I want to see what all of you received from your Secret Santa. I miss it here but family is great!


----------



## tyler0912

evening all,
Just thought i'd pop in...
And pop out again, 
lots o' stuff going on at home, not the best season but, whats happened....happened and can not be changed! 
Sad to say bye to neal....BYE NEAL! 
How are y'all!? ?! xx


----------



## dmmj

Day 3 of heartburn experiment, and so far I am pleased, plus the low price 5 bucks a month for 30 days or so, makes me even happier,after 20 long years of horrible heartburn, it is nice to be able to drink water and not have to run for the antacids.


----------



## bubbles01

Good News DMMJ! was wondering how you were getting on..

Hey Tyler! Great to see you! You OK...??

Helen xxx


----------



## pdrobber

hello everyone. i'm ready for bed.

can I get to 2,000 posts too?! ...just kidding.


----------



## bubbles01

pdrobber said:


> hello everyone. i'm ready for bed.
> 
> can I get to 2,000 posts too?! ...just kidding.





Go For It Peter!!!

If I can get to 250 I get another star!! And I am actually quite excited about that so I must need to get out more eh!!!!??

I'm off to bed too - it's 4am (how did that happen?)

See you all tomorrow!

Helen xx


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cherylim, Neal is the expert here on Leopards. So most questions you have about them should go to him. No that's not a Leo it's a Galop. You can trust what he's got to say about them. "cept when he compares their personalities against Bob's.


----------



## tyler0912

bubbles01 said:


> Good News DMMJ! was wondering how you were getting on..
> 
> Hey Tyler! Great to see you! You OK...??
> 
> Helen xxx



Thankyou! Yes im fine , what about yourself? x


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Tyler and everyone else!

All good, took the kids out for a drive today, glorious sunshine so we made the most of it. Since we got back the weather has turned and it's blowing a gale outside!!

Am staying in tonight, cosying up with Jools Holland's Hootenanny on BBC2 and a jar of Quality Street.

Happy New Year to Everyone. 

Helen x x x


----------



## lynnedit

Happy New Year's Eve! Helen, sounds like a perfect evening (and day).
Tyler, hope all is well at home! How are your torts getting along. Is Big Momma still the queen?


----------



## cherylim

Evening all! Who's spending New Year on TFO? 

Also, apologies to all who tried to answer my stupid leopard questions. I was only messing around to try and make Neal accidentally go over his post count! Didn't realise people would believe my questions.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Evening all! Who's spending New Year on TFO?
> 
> Also, apologies to all who tried to answer my stupid leopard questions. I was only messing around to try and make Neal accidentally go over his post count! Didn't realise people would believe my questions.



I knew you were completely joking and just poking at Neal. 




bubbles01 said:


> Am staying in tonight, cosying up with Jools Holland's Hootenanny on BBC2 and a jar of Quality Street.
> 
> Happy New Year to Everyone.
> 
> Helen x x x



I know what a hootenanny is, but what is the jar of Quality Street?


----------



## cherylim

Helen - we're having the same night! Unfortunately, we've almost eaten all the Quality Street already. Only the coconut (which will be avoided), a few Big Purple Ones and a couple of orange cremes left...

Got a blueberry lagoon now...yum...


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am staying in tonight, cosying up with Jools Holland's Hootenanny on BBC2 and a jar of Quality Street.
> 
> Happy New Year to Everyone.
> 
> Helen x x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what a hootenanny is, but what is the jar of Quality Street?
Click to expand...





cherylim said:


> Helen - we're having the same night! Unfortunately, we've almost eaten all the Quality Street already. Only the coconut (which will be avoided), a few Big Purple Ones and a couple of orange cremes left...
> 
> Got a blueberry lagoon now...yum...



LOL, sounds like it is more yummy treats...


----------



## cherylim




----------



## Jacqui

I take it that you do not like yummy coconut?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I take it that you do not like yummy coconut?



I can only eat coconut with marshallow. Coconut-covered marshmallow (as long as it's a thin covering) is a favourite of mine. Hate it any other time, and coconut-based chocolates are the work of the devil. 

Quality Street is all about the Noisette Triangle and the Caramel Swirl.


----------



## Jacqui

I like coconut myself, except covering marshmallows.  

So what is in a Noisette Triangle?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I like coconut myself, except covering marshmallows.
> 
> So what is in a Noisette Triangle?



Hazelnut praline, apparently. I did just have to look this up - I've always loved them, but never known what they were.


----------



## dmmj

almond joy has got nuts, mounds don't


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> almond joy has got nuts, mounds don't



That's because, sometimes you feel like a nut.....sometimes you don't!!


----------



## cherylim

We have Bounty over here, similar to your Mounds I think:


----------



## bubbles01

Oh Big Up to Cheryl for taking a pic of the Quality Street menu!!! 

My son eats the coconut ones, I eat all the caramels, the girls eat the cremes and the hubby has first dibs on the big purples and the noisette triangles.... everyone is happy!!! Although the fudge does tend to go last!!

Personally don't do coconut at all, even bounty or marshmallows, chocolate should always be eaten in it's purest form first - ie dairy milk, twirl, galaxy, flake etc....... then followed by anything containing mint!! (did a whole box of after eights by myself on boxing day.... oh dear!!!)

But quality street is good for all the family to share! See - how thoughtful am I??

47 minutes to go over here!!! 

Happy New Year!!

Helen xxx


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Oh Big Up to Cheryl for taking a pic of the Quality Street menu!!!



Nah, I failed. Found it online. Ian threw ours away when he opened the tin!


----------



## cherylim

Happy New Year to those now in 2012!

They spent a fair bit on the fireworks in London this year. 

Anyone would think 2012 was a big year.


----------



## lynnedit

Happy New Year to UK!


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Happy New Year to those now in 2012!
> 
> They spent a fair bit on the fireworks in London this year.
> 
> Anyone would think 2012 was a big year.



They did, Im just off to bed now! 


Happy new year to you uk'ers and others in 2012! 
Anyone believe the hoakes that the world is going to end this year! 



And yes torts are fine, and my life is slightly improving!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I got up this morning at 3am in order to get my grand daughter to the air port 2 hours ahead of her scheduled flight. Dropped her off amid all the tears and hugging and came back home to erase all signs of ever having an overnight visitor. Cleaned her bathroom, washed her sheets and towells, vacuumed the rugs and tossed all the left-over food she didn't eat. I was just settling down to a nice mid morning nap when the phone rings, "Gramma, will you come get me. My flight's been postponed." She was flying from Clovis to Los Angeles then connecting to Dallas/Fort Worth. Well, L.A. is socked in with fog. So after being told two different times that her flight was delayed, she had the smarts to ask if there was a straight through flight. And there was. It left at 1p. She came home, took a bit of a nap, then back to the airport amidst tears and hugs, and she was on her way again!!!

My cat was doing the happy dance all over the house. Alone!!! Alone!!! She's finally gone!!!! Yippee, yippee, hooray!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Well, I got up this morning at 3am in order to get my grand daughter to the air port 2 hours ahead of her scheduled flight. Dropped her off amid all the tears and hugging and came back home to erase all signs of ever having an overnight visitor. Cleaned her bathroom, washed her sheets and towells, vacuumed the rugs and tossed all the left-over food she didn't eat. I was just settling down to a nice mid morning nap when the phone rings, "Gramma, will you come get me. My flight's been postponed." She was flying from Clovis to Los Angeles then connecting to Dallas/Fort Worth. Well, L.A. is socked in with fog. So after being told two different times that her flight was delayed, she had the smarts to ask if there was a straight through flight. And there was. It left at 1p. She came home, took a bit of a nap, then back to the airport amidst tears and hugs, and she was on her way again!!!
> 
> My cat was doing the happy dance all over the house. Alone!!! Alone!!! She's finally gone!!!! Yippee, yippee, hooray!!!


That is kind of funny, did she notice that all traces of her stay had been removed?


----------



## lynnedit

And I want to see a pic of your cat doing a happy dance!


----------



## cherylim

Right, bed time for me. Happy New Year to all - you'll all be in 2012 by the time I wake up!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Right, bed time for me. Happy New Year to all - you'll all be in 2012 by the time I wake up!



Happy New Year!! I have 3 & 1/2 more hours.


----------



## lynnedit

6.5 for me...time for sparkling wine and appetizers!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am watching the New Years Eve show and One Republic is singing. The lead singer is pretty hot, only one problem.... Skinny jeans!!!! Nooooo!!! Ugh, I cannot stand men in Skinny jeans!


----------



## lynnedit

I really don't like anyone in the really skinny jeans...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I wear jeggings and skinny's so I can wear cute tall boots. But I am much more comfy in boyfriend jeans. 

My New Years is kind of lame. I am in the living room and the hubby is asleep in the bedroom because he has a cold. My two little ones have been asleep for hours and my 12 year old is spending the night at a friends. I'm bored and lonely!!!


----------



## lynnedit

( you probably look great, actually, skinny jeans with boots is nice, it is just the bottom part of the skinny jeans I don't like  )
Yeah, we are staying home as my husband has some kind of virus/cough and feels lame.
My kids are grown, one is in Paris, France, and the other in Santa Barbara, Ca., (up from LA) for New Year's. At least they are representing my genes...lol... staying on theme...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

lynnedit said:


> ( you probably look great, actually, skinny jeans with boots is nice, it is just the bottom part of the skinny jeans I don't like  )
> Yeah, we are staying home as my husband has some kind of virus/cough and feels lame.
> My kids are grown, one is in Paris, France, and the other in Santa Barbara, Ca., (up from LA) for New Year's. At least they are representing my genes...lol... staying on theme...



Well, it is the new year in CT! My puppy woke up my baby and now I am rocking my baby to sleep and giving dirty looks to my sweet puppy. Yay 2012!!


----------



## lynnedit

But I bet your sweet puppy looks so cute you can't say mad!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Happy new year!


----------



## cherylim

Good morning, all!

I'm not the lie-in type. Usually up by 7am.

Woke today feeling incredibly tired. Was going to roll over and go back to sleep. Decided I deserved a lie in. Then, thought "No, I should probably get up early. It's the second-to-last day of the holidays, and one of the last days I'll have free time in a year".

So, I made myself get up, came downstairs, got my breakfast, and it's just before 10am. So much for getting up early - didn't realise it was anywhere near that time!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> I'm not the lie-in type. Usually up by 7am.
> 
> Woke today feeling incredibly tired. Was going to roll over and go back to sleep. Decided I deserved a lie in. Then, thought "No, I should probably get up early. It's the second-to-last day of the holidays, and one of the last days I'll have free time in a year".
> 
> So, I made myself get up, came downstairs, got my breakfast, and it's just before 10am. So much for getting up early - didn't realise it was anywhere near that time!



Good morning! 

I just rolled out of bed. working on 5 hrs of sleep... 3 yr old... they have no mercy! thank goodness for my xmas gift this year! Love my Moka Pot


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning all...

I was up by 6am. I guess because I was up so early yesterday and slept so much throughout the day, I was all slept-out!!

Today is laundry day! Oh joy!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

you just reminded me of the giant pile of laundry i have... double joy!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, all!
> 
> I'm not the lie-in type. Usually up by 7am.
> 
> Woke today feeling incredibly tired. Was going to roll over and go back to sleep. Decided I deserved a lie in. Then, thought "No, I should probably get up early. It's the second-to-last day of the holidays, and one of the last days I'll have free time in a year".
> 
> So, I made myself get up, came downstairs, got my breakfast, and it's just before 10am. So much for getting up early - didn't realise it was anywhere near that time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> I just rolled out of bed. working on 5 hrs of sleep... 3 yr old... they have no mercy! thank goodness for my xmas gift this year! Love my Moka Pot
Click to expand...




What is a Moka Pot?
Good Morning! Well I have been up since my puppy and 5 year old woke me up at 5am ugh! It is an unusually beautiful day here so I think I will spend this first day of the New year outside with the kids and dog's. The tort's are all eating Escarole this morning. Ugh, I am sooo boring!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

A Moka Pot is a Italian style espresso pot. Makes great stove top espresso! that combined with my new milk frother doohicky (technical term lol) i am saving my 6 dollars and having a cappuccino at home


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> A Moka Pot is a Italian style espresso pot. Makes great stove top espresso! that combined with my new milk frother doohicky (technical term lol) i am saving my 6 dollars and having a cappuccino at home


Nice!!! I used to have an espresso maker too. Now I just use my kuerig and put in an espresso k-cup. I do miss my frothy milk though!! Making a 3rd cup as I type. I am bone tired I hope I am not getting sick!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Moka Pot is a Italian style espresso pot. Makes great stove top espresso! that combined with my new milk frother doohicky (technical term lol) i am saving my 6 dollars and having a cappuccino at home
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! I used to have an espresso maker too. Now I just use my kuerig and put in an espresso k-cup. I do miss my frothy milk though!! Making a 3rd cup as I type. I am bone tired I hope I am not getting sick!
Click to expand...

I am a strong believer that coffee and espresso make everything better!


----------



## Jacqui

I just saw something I had never saw before! I was down at the brown house, checking on what all I need to do to get reworking on the new sulcata zone. I was really curious about why Josh had moved two garbage cans into the area during the summer. The answer to that was he had sticks in one and the other (which had no drainage holes, yuck) had some sorta decaying plant material in with all this water. So I dumped it out. Now came my amazed surprise, under that can was a group of atleast 40 Ladybugs. I never have saw so many at once and never thought about what happens to them during the winter. After draining the can as best I could, but still leaving the yuck for weight and protection even, I put the can back in place as well as I could.


----------



## Yvonne G

Interesting. I never thought about where lady bugs went in winter. I know that wasps hibernate in the crevices of my firewood.


----------



## tyler0912

I have lady birds that use to hibernate in cracks in my windowframes! XD No longer as we moved house!


----------



## bubbles01

Evening All and Happy New year to all my TFO friends!

Have spent a quiet day, made dinner, eaten too much, played on the wii, spoken to all the parents/grandparents, the kids did the washing up (result!!!!) and the cat is very happy as he got left over chicken!

Hubby is busy composing, he has a film soundtrack to do and has a 3 month deadline so we wont get much time together once the holidays are over. 

will check out any other posts I can contribute to, and then it's off to bed for me.

Helen xx


----------



## cherylim

Hi everyone!

Well, I've spent the day playing online bingo. Was just getting to the end of the day thinking I'd not heard from any of my clients and wondering if paying off my debt this month was still going to be realistic, when I heard from one of my clients. 

Tomorrow's going to involve a lot of work, and then it's back to the full-time job on Tuesday. I guess my holiday ends here! Not that I'm complaining, of course.

Also got a surprise chat with my little brother, tonight - couldn't be happier. Unexpected phone call, and wasn't expecting to have another chance to speak to him until his birthday in March - really made me smile. Plus, my sister's posted some pictures of him to Facebook. He's looking so grown up - proudest sister ever. Here's a favourite; Mr. Attitude:


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Awwww, he is a cutie!! How many siblings do you have?


----------



## tyler0912

Cheryl do they live far from you?


1.13am cant sleep so avin a rant via pm! How yous?


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Evening All and Happy New year to all my TFO friends!
> 
> Hubby is busy composing, he has a film soundtrack to do and has a 3 month deadline so we wont get much time together once the holidays are over.
> 
> Helen xx



Wait, your husband sounds like he has an important and interesting job! Is that why you can live in the land of sun?



cherylim said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well, I've spent the day playing online bingo. Was just getting to the end of the day thinking I'd not heard from any of my clients and wondering if paying off my debt this month was still going to be realistic, when I heard from one of my clients.
> 
> Tomorrow's going to involve a lot of work, and then it's back to the full-time job on Tuesday. I guess my holiday ends here! Not that I'm complaining, of course.
> 
> Also got a surprise chat with my little brother, tonight - couldn't be happier. Unexpected phone call, and wasn't expecting to have another chance to speak to him until his birthday in March - really made me smile. Plus, my sister's posted some pictures of him to Facebook. He's looking so grown up - proudest sister ever. Here's a favourite; Mr. Attitude:



That is a very cute photo. No wonder you are proud.

Hi, Tyler!


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl - total agreement, what a cutie!!

Tyler! You ranting too? I've just emailed my hubby's cousin, she is my 'have-a-rant' person...

Lynne, my hubby is a musician. He is a clasically trained Pianist and singer, during the summer months he gigs here, in our bar and at other venues. Our tourist season is from May through to October so he has no gigging work in winter.

Now obviously I cant let him sit around twiddling his thumbs(!) he designs websites and graphics as a hobby, and he also composes his own music. He does jingles, internet adverts, documentaries and is currently working on a film script for which filming finishes in March/April so he has 3 months to get the entire soundtrack done....

If it wins an Oscar I'll be sure to let you all know. Maybe semi retirement? Yes please!! I would buy a Winnebago and spend my winter months seeing the world!

Will prob be up for a bit, cannot sleep.. 

Helen xx


----------



## lynnedit

Wow, talented guy! Exciting, and very cool that he is doing something he loves.
Winnebago must have a tort table, and retractable greenhouse, lol! Or perhaps, (since you will be rich), a second TORT winnebago following behind!
Wait, on second thought, I will just come house sit for you, so never mind...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lynnedit said:


> Wow, talented guy! Exciting, and very cool that he is doing something he loves.
> Winnebago must have a tort table, and retractable greenhouse, lol! Or perhaps, (since you will be rich), a second TORT winnebago following behind!
> Wait, on second thought, I will just come house sit for you, so never mind...



LOL love the last bit.


----------



## bubbles01

LMAO!!! Lynne you are soooooo funny! Will you look after the cat as well??? If it's a yes we have a deal!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, but only if I can see your Tortabago...


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awwww, he is a cutie!! How many siblings do you have?



Three. A brother who's 18 this month, a sister who's 15, and my 7-year-old brother.

Tyler: They live near Bristol. South West.


----------



## tyler0912

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - total agreement, what a cutie!!
> 
> Tyler! You ranting too? I've just emailed my hubby's cousin, she is my 'have-a-rant' person...
> 
> Lynne, my hubby is a musician. He is a clasically trained Pianist and singer, during the summer months he gigs here, in our bar and at other venues. Our tourist season is from May through to October so he has no gigging work in winter.
> 
> Now obviously I cant let him sit around twiddling his thumbs(!) he designs websites and graphics as a hobby, and he also composes his own music. He does jingles, internet adverts, documentaries and is currently working on a film script for which filming finishes in March/April so he has 3 months to get the entire soundtrack done....
> 
> If it wins an Oscar I'll be sure to let you all know. Maybe semi retirement? Yes please!! I would buy a Winnebago and spend my winter months seeing the world!
> 
> Will prob be up for a bit, cannot sleep..
> 
> Helen xx



Yes, like to get stuff off my mind!  

Cheryl- Ahh, quite a walk then !


----------



## dmmj

Don't mean to brag, but I can't help it. Day 5 and little to no heart burn, my life has taken a turn for the better. I can't explain how great it feels to be almost Heartburn free.


----------



## cherylim

dmmj said:


> Don't mean to brag, but I can't help it. Day 5 and little to no heart burn, my life has taken a turn for the better. I can't explain how great it feels to be almost Heartburn free.



Very glad to hear it!

I've only experienced heartburn once, but don't remember it being all that pleasant. My fiance's 'morbidly obese' (that's a happy phrase, isn't it?) and he gets heartburn a lot. The fuss he makes when he runs out of tablets.


----------



## tyler0912

Glad to hear DMMJ! 
I have it almost every day i wake up!


----------



## Sammy

Eating slower, chew well, don't drink fluid during a meal will cut down heartburn 
But I can't do the above either


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Don't mean to brag, but I can't help it. Day 5 and little to no heart burn, my life has taken a turn for the better. I can't explain how great it feels to be almost Heartburn free.



Fantastic news.


----------



## bubbles01

Great news DMMJ! Hope it keeps up!

How is everyone else doing today?

At the risk of sounding a bit dim... (yep AGAIN I know!!) have just been going thru todays new posts and Yvonne has welcomed someone to the forum and told them her sister lives near them.... and her sister is maggie3fan....! Am I the only person not to have known this??? I sometimes wonder if I live in a bubble.... hence the username!

Lynne - my numbers didnt come up on the lottery last night, so the Tortabago is still on hold... Gotta keep hoping for Alan to win that Oscar eh?? If he does I promise I will come visit each and every TFO member in the states, first stop being Aldabraman!!

Hope everyone is well and happy! 

Helen xxx


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! You live in a bubble and I live in a cave!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

bubbles01 said:


> Great news DMMJ! Hope it keeps up!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> At the risk of sounding a bit dim... (yep AGAIN I know!!) have just been going thru todays new posts and Yvonne has welcomed someone to the forum and told them her sister lives near them.... and her sister is maggie3fan....! Am I the only person not to have known this??? I sometimes wonder if I live in a bubble.... hence the username!



your not the only one


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Great news DMMJ! Hope it keeps up!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> At the risk of sounding a bit dim... (yep AGAIN I know!!) have just been going thru todays new posts and Yvonne has welcomed someone to the forum and told them her sister lives near them.... and her sister is maggie3fan....! Am I the only person not to have known this??? I sometimes wonder if I live in a bubble.... hence the username!
> 
> Lynne - my numbers didnt come up on the lottery last night, so the Tortabago is still on hold... Gotta keep hoping for Alan to win that Oscar eh?? If he does I promise I will come visit each and every TFO member in the states, first stop being Aldabraman!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy!
> 
> Helen xxx



Actually, Helen, you are the only one not to know this, and we have all been pointing at you behind your back 
*drinks truth serum*...I am sure there are many things that go right over my head around here...
Sorry to hear about you not winning the lottery...maybe next time!


----------



## tyler0912

Evening ,
Hows y'all?


----------



## Yvonne G

Have any of you ever watched the live Africam? There are two of them set up and streaming right now. On the one I'm linking for you, its 1am and there's a goose or some type of large bird at the water hole. You have to sit through a couple minutes of commercials, but wait and the video stream with come up:

http://www.africam.com/wildlife/tembe_webcam

Aw-w...I think her little babies are all in a pile just about 10' to the right of her.


----------



## cherylim

emysemys said:


> Have any of you ever watched the live Africam? There are two of them set up and streaming right now. On the one I'm linking for you, its 1am and there's a goose or some type of large bird at the water hole. You have to sit through a couple minutes of commercials, but wait and the video stream with come up:
> 
> http://www.africam.com/wildlife/tembe_webcam
> 
> Aw-w...I think her little babies are all in a pile just about 10' to the right of her.



Have never seen that before - thanks for sharing! I have to sleep now, but I had a quick look and will no doubt look again tomorrow.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi everyone, The kid's go back to school tomorrow and I go to the dentist for a cleaning. I will probably get in trouble for not flossing, I hate flossing!! Besides, if it really work's so well wouldn't it make the dentist obsolete? I am doing my part to keep them in business


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi everyone, The kid's go back to school tomorrow and I go to the dentist for a cleaning. I will probably get in trouble for not flossing, I hate flossing!! Besides, if it really work's so well wouldn't it make the dentist obsolete? I am doing my part to keep them in business



I agree flossing is no fun.


----------



## jaizei

emysemys said:


> Have any of you ever watched the live Africam? There are two of them set up and streaming right now. On the one I'm linking for you, its 1am and there's a goose or some type of large bird at the water hole. You have to sit through a couple minutes of commercials, but wait and the video stream with come up:
> 
> http://www.africam.com/wildlife/tembe_webcam
> 
> Aw-w...I think her little babies are all in a pile just about 10' to the right of her.



Now I have an excuse to expand and get a third screen. 


Did anyone else click on the 'Call Animals' button?


----------



## lynnedit

The webcam wasn't working when I tried, but I will go on again and do that.
So I went and flossed my teeth 

Oh, haha


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Well I am taking a break from my Dexter Marathon. I missed the whole season and I get to watch it on Demand, yay!

I was thinking that it is January now and I figure I will be able to get Sid some outside time in March. He really hates being inside, it breaks my heart.


----------



## bubbles01

Morning all!!

Glorious day! Warm and sunny! House is clean, hubby is working, 2 eldest kids are still in bed, me and the little one are off to the shops shortly...

Going to go poke some little legs and check all the Chels are OK before we go.... am I the only one who gets nervous doing this??

see you later

Helen x


----------



## tyler0912

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Well I am taking a break from my Dexter Marathon. I missed the whole season and I get to watch it on Demand, yay!
> 
> I was thinking that it is January now and I figure I will be able to get Sid some outside time in March. He really hates being inside, it breaks my heart.



I love DEXTER!!!!!!!!! 
Watched the first season with my brother one day..LOVED IT! 

SS here!


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne, there's quite a few of those type of cams setup and viewable, aren't they cool? 
Here is another. http://www.ustream.tv/petespond you can click multiview to change the camera location and chat with others viewing it. A few months back there was an elementary school teacher that viewed it every morning with her students and one day the grandparents were there too and they all watched. On that one, they go on 2 safaris a day, and its all live on camera with guides and everything. 

here are some more.
http://www.wildearth.tv/live-webcam-wildlife


----------



## pdrobber

it's times like these I wish I was back at my apartment and not at my parents'. I'm wearing my jacket, inside, and can't feel my hands. My apartment is usually around 80F. It's not even 65F in this house...brrrrrrrrr maybe I should go lay under Mike's MVB for a little while.

I was very very happy to see that Mike has been eating orchard grass and timothy hay as well as Mazuri!!! It used to be a chore getting him to have some Mazuri mushed up and stuffed into folded romaine leaves but I witnessed him eating them dry whole! I had told my family to not give in and give him lettuce until he had some. He was getting some collards and kale but not enough to fill him up and it worked!


----------



## cherylim

Evening all! First day back at work has been completely exhausting, but my clients haven't been in touch today so I can relax a bit this evening! 

Barely slept last night due to 50mph winds, and a house that has numerous hidden holes...very loud night! Need some sleep, but looks like it'll be windy again tonight.


----------



## bubbles01

What goes on with the UK weather? Everyone I have spoken to today says it is howling and most wont even venture out of the house!!!


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> What goes on with the UK weather? Everyone I have spoken to today says it is howling and most wont even venture out of the house!!!



I know. Just last week I was saying it was mild and unseasonably warm. Today, trees etc. have fallen on cars, lorries have ended up on their sides and wheelie bins are probably a thing of the past.


----------



## Sammy

Do u still get hailstones in UK? Not sure if I got the name right, little ice droplets like rain. Smacks u on the head like someone chucking pebbles at you.


----------



## cherylim

Sammy said:


> Do u still get hailstones in UK? Not sure if I got the name right, little ice droplets like rain. Smacks u on the head like someone chucking pebbles at you.



Haha, yes, occasionally. Last year I did a lot of walking, and my most horrific walking experience was standing here, at the top of a hill, with no protection from any side and with huge hailstones and gale-force winds. Ouch:


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yikes Cheryl that sounds scary!! It can get pretty windy here but it has not been in awhile. It is just very cold today with a high of 18 degrees that we will not get up to.

Btw- my gums are killing me from my cleaning!!! Floss everyone, quick!!!!!


----------



## bubbles01

Erin - Have you seem those funny stick like things to floss with? Gotta be gentler!!!

Spoke to my MIL earlier, her and her hubby live in a static caravan in Shropshire and they have not dared to open the door today as it is so windy they are scared they will blow away!!!

How strange - we go from unseasonably warm all over to cold everywhere! we had hailstones on Saturday morning - I was up about half 7 and the world was white!!

Helen xxx


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yikes Cheryl that sounds scary!! It can get pretty windy here but it has not been in awhile. It is just very cold today with a high of 18 degrees that we will not get up to.
> 
> Btw- my gums are killing me from my cleaning!!! Floss everyone, quick!!!!!



But I don't wanna floss!

Do any of you ever have days were u feel like no one likes u? I really wish I could go home and be alone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes Cheryl that sounds scary!! It can get pretty windy here but it has not been in awhile. It is just very cold today with a high of 18 degrees that we will not get up to.
> 
> Btw- my gums are killing me from my cleaning!!! Floss everyone, quick!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't wanna floss!
> 
> Do any of you ever have days were u feel like no one likes u? I really wish I could go home and be alone.
Click to expand...



I do have day's like that. I'm sorry you feel that way! You have all of your TFO buddies we like you





bubbles01 said:


> Erin - Have you seem those funny stick like things to floss with? Gotta be gentler!!!
> 
> Spoke to my MIL earlier, her and her hubby live in a static caravan in Shropshire and they have not dared to open the door today as it is so windy they are scared they will blow away!!!
> 
> How strange - we go from unseasonably warm all over to cold everywhere! we had hailstones on Saturday morning - I was up about half 7 and the world was white!!
> 
> Helen xxx



I had to look up "static caravan" it is what we call a trailer or mobile home. 

Yes, I am going to use the stick thing's to floss I have a bunch anyway because I make the kids use them. Now I am going to have to grow up and use them too


----------



## bubbles01

Oh wow.... I love this thread, how we swoop from topic to topic is fantastci!

Melissa - are you OK? I have days like that too, just want to curl up under the duvet and stay in bed all day!

Erin - yep, sorry thats it - a mobile home.. Kinda funny they live in this amazing woodland with 6 other mobile homes, it's absolutely idyllic, proper little community all around their age. They are all painted green to blend in with the woods!! (the homes not the people...) 

Having some issues myself tonight..... why is it that just because someone is family they think that gives them the right to an opinion on/a reason to judge other peoples lives??? My poor MIL is having a dreadful time with my SIL right now and I am trying to support her whilst staying out of the firing line....


----------



## tyler0912

Evening all, 
Went to a memorial today for my couzoun, many of you may know i had a patch whilst i was not online, things happened! 
Not feeling the best, But a lil' better than yesterday, as i felt the worse than ever yesterday and felt like it all down to me as i was there...at the scene! 
:'( But im making time for TFO to get things off my chest and get other things on my mind.
Feel free to pm me and rant! 
I just sent a personal message and i took something abit seriously..
Im off to apologise! 
How are you all?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Bubbles Erin, i am ok... i think i am just more sensitive to it today. my daughter told me this morning "i dont love you, your not my friend" when i tried to kiss her goodbye. I know she is only 3 and she didn't mean it but it still effected me. that and my fiance got frustrated because he burned the bread and took it out on me. its just been a crummy day. i am happy to be home drinking a nice cup of coco.


----------



## lynnedit

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Bubbles Erin, i am ok... i think i am just more sensitive to it today. my daughter told me this morning "i dont love you, your not my friend" when i tried to kiss her goodbye. I know she is only 3 and she didn't mean it but it still effected me. that and my fiance got frustrated because he burned the bread and took it out on me. its just been a crummy day. i am happy to be home drinking a nice cup of coco.



Ouch, that is a rough day. There isn't anything more difficult than raising kids. They go through these little separation/independent phases through their lives, even at that age. (The common one is the teen yelling 'I hate you!').
Meanwhile, as the parent, you have to be wise and grounded, and not react like a ninny when they do this. Like some kind of test. Whew!

Tyler, that is so hard, someone so young. *hugs*

Helen, it is hard being the middleman (middlewoman?). Sometimes it seems so fruitless, people don't want to try! Good luck!

Just a day of work for me. Might have a spot of frozen yogurt as a 'perk me up' soon


----------



## tyler0912

((Hugs back Lynne))  

Mornin all,
School tommorow, that should be fun!


----------



## bubbles01

Mornin All.

Erin - I know exactly what you're going through. My 11 year old has hit puberty like a brick wall! She has always been the one to voice her opinions (I'm a meanie, I'm horrible, she hates me!!) but now we dont seem to be able to get through one day without her screaming, shouting and generally being a pain in the arse!!

I'm sending hugs to everyone who is having a bad day/days. My SIL continues to wind me up and I have decided to ignore her for now..... I have run out of space in my brain!!

All torts ok, little legs wiggled when I poked them yesterday.... am missing them all!

Helen xx


----------



## tyler0912

Helen they hibernating?
And your home seems pretty, hectic..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

bubbles01 said:


> Mornin All.
> 
> Erin - I know exactly what you're going through. My 11 year old has hit puberty like a brick wall! She has always been the one to voice her opinions (I'm a meanie, I'm horrible, she hates me!!) but now we dont seem to be able to get through one day without her screaming, shouting and generally being a pain in the arse!!
> 
> I'm sending hugs to everyone who is having a bad day/days. My SIL continues to wind me up and I have decided to ignore her for now..... I have run out of space in my brain!!
> 
> All torts ok, little legs wiggled when I poked them yesterday.... am missing them all!
> 
> Helen xx



It was Melissa, but I have certainly been there with my kids and especially my 12 year old. I actually read a good book recently on dealing with the teen years it is called " I Hate You, now take me to the mall" or something like that. Great read! 

I hope everyone has a great day!!! It is 6 degrees and windy as heck here!! I have to go bundle the kids in their winter gear. 

It was Mellisa but I have certainly been there


----------



## tyler0912

Windy here to erin! 
I feel like i live in an igloo!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yep it was me. my little girl is what some would called spirited. i am a little scared for when she is a teen! I am reading a book right now called "raising your spirited child". so far it has some good info in it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> yep it was me. my little girl is what some would called spirited. i am a little scared for when she is a teen! I am reading a book right now called "raising your spirited child". so far it has some good info in it.



My 5 year old was called " spirited" and "high energy" by her pre-school teachers. I was scared she would be in the principals office every day in Kindergarten but so far it has been a great year with only one call home for "aggressive tickling" I would never imagine saying those two words even in the same sentence but she tickled a boy to the ground! I find myself saying things that I feel are so obvious, like just because you have a cape doesn't mean you can fly and even though you "love" your friends please don't kiss them. She is my challenge but it is always interesting to see what she'll do next.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> my daughter told me this morning "i dont love you, your not my friend" when i tried to kiss her goodbye. I know she is only 3 and she didn't mean it but it still effected me. .



Few things in this world, hurt as much as one of your children saying something like that, even when you know it's not true.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I find myself saying things like that too! "Hug your friends calmly" She has been a challenge for her school. They called me a couple weeks ago and said she was put in time out for pushing a boy who called her a poopy but the boy said it again while she was in time out so she took off her shoes and pelted them at him. Both shots hit him in the head and knocked him over. When I came to pick her up she said "but mommy I didn't leave time out"


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I find myself saying things like that too! "Hug your friends calmly" She has been a challenge for her school. They called me a couple weeks ago and said she was put in time out for pushing a boy who called her a poopy but the boy said it again while she was in time out so she took off her shoes and pelted them at him. Both shots hit him in the head and knocked him over. When I came to pick her up she said "but mommy I didn't leave time out"



 I love your daughter already!!  So what was the boy's punishment for calling her a name?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Few things in this world, hurt as much as one of your children saying something like that, even when you know it's not true.



it made for a emotional day. I felt better wwhen she huged me after school

He had to say sorry to her.


----------



## Jacqui

I could see the saying sorry the first time, but then when he did it again, especially when she was under punishment, I think he needed some time out, too.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I thought so too but they said he needed a ice pack.


----------



## Jacqui

...and I woulda said something like, "good he should have plenty of time free to hold it while sitting in timeout then huh?"


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LMBO good point! I'm going to remember that for the next time!


----------



## bubbles01

Erin and Melissa, my apologies..... getting names mixed up is what happens when I am sat on my computer at 3am unable to sleep......

I Love the sound of your spirited daughter and am completely in agreement that the boy should have been in time out too! I used to get problems at school with Chloe, she will argue the toss with anyone, and if she feels like an injustice has been done then she will make her point heard! Her school would punish her for retaliating, not the initiator of the problem.... grrrrr..

Tyler, my torts are sleepy as it has dropped in temperature, not hibernating but when they don't come out for a few days I go give them a poke! Bella was up and moving around, Niles was looking at me with the "What???" face but the other 5 didnt want to know me at all!! 

Helen xx


----------



## cherylim

Hi everyone!

Had a busy day again today, and had to walk home from work in a gale, getting soaked because my umbrella broke!

But, got home to find my new bike waiting - going to try and build it tomorrow, and get out on it tomorrow evening for the first time. Plus, I've found a shop that stocks the wedding dress I really want. Need to go and try it on soon, and see what I think!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few things in this world, hurt as much as one of your children saying something like that, even when you know it's not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it made for a emotional day. I felt better wwhen she huged me after school
> 
> He had to say sorry to her.
Click to expand...




Ah well, these things happen and 3 year olds are not known for their impulse control. I sent my kids to a NAEYC accredited preschool. They have a 3-1 student teacher ratio with classes no larger than 12 kids. All four teacher's had to have their master's degree in early childhood education. They also redirect if a problem occurs and leave the punishing to the parents. It was only 2 morning's a week for 3 year olds and 3 morning's a week for 4 year old's and that is hard if you work. I don't know what your daughter's school is like but I thought I would mention it. 

In tortoise news: Princess Leia did not eat and is very sleepy. I am going to soak her for the next few day's but if she does not get some pep in her step she is going to the vet.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> In tortoise news: Princess Leia did not eat and is very sleepy. I am going to soak her for the next few day's but if she does not get some pep in her step she is going to the vet.



Any other symptoms, or just laziness so far?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> In tortoise news: Princess Leia did not eat and is very sleepy. I am going to soak her for the next few day's but if she does not get some pep in her step she is going to the vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other symptoms, or just laziness so far?
Click to expand...


Just not eating today and lethargy and no environmental changes to explain it.


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl - Pics of the wedding dress please?? I LOVE a good wedding....

Hope Princess Leia perks up Erin. x x x x


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - Pics of the wedding dress please?? I LOVE a good wedding....
> 
> Hope Princess Leia perks up Erin. x x x x



This is the one I want:







Bearing in mind I'm on the border of overweight and obese, and though I've lost weight over the past year I've not been doing so quickly. I've moved into overweight from obese, but I'm nowhere near a healthy weight yet. Clothes shopping leaves me devastated, so I don't know how I'm going to cope with trying on my dream dress in a couple of weeks when it probably won't be flattering at all.

Thing is, it's very expensive. If I like it, I've got a lot of saving to do, but I could manage. Originally, I didn't think I'd ever be able to afford it, so I didn't want to try it on in case I liked it. Now, I can try it on and it's no loss if I don't.
Still, my bike came tonight and I should be able to get out on it by Friday at the latest - I can make some impact in a fortnight, I'm sure.


----------



## Momof4

The dress is beautiful!! Just remember that you will look gorgeous on your wedding day no matter what size you are. I was at my heaviest on my wedding day and I still felt like a princess. I'm sure your hard work is paying off and you just don't see it yet! 

OMG! It's 84 in San diego today. It's been in the 80's for a couple of weeks but today is really hot. I want winter back but my RF is loving it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl - Pics of the wedding dress please?? I LOVE a good wedding....
> 
> Hope Princess Leia perks up Erin. x x x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind I'm on the border of overweight and obese, and though I've lost weight over the past year I've not been doing so quickly. I've moved into overweight from obese, but I'm nowhere near a healthy weight yet. Clothes shopping leaves me devastated, so I don't know how I'm going to cope with trying on my dream dress in a couple of weeks when it probably won't be flattering at all.
> 
> Thing is, it's very expensive. If I like it, I've got a lot of saving to do, but I could manage. Originally, I didn't think I'd ever be able to afford it, so I didn't want to try it on in case I liked it. Now, I can try it on and it's no loss if I don't.
> Still, my bike came tonight and I should be able to get out on it by Friday at the latest - I can make some impact in a fortnight, I'm sure.
Click to expand...


That is a breathtakingly beautiful dress!! You can do it!! Everyone deserves to feel beautiful on their wedding day!!


----------



## Yvonne G

man-o-man...dieting is one of the hardest things in the world to do. It's not as if you can do without food. You have to have it to live. It was easy to give up smoking because you don't need it, but food? That's tough. I know you can do it, Cheryl. You have an excellent motive and something to work for. And I'm glad to see you're getting a bike, because its not just food related. I hardly eat anything but because I don't get much exercise, I'm not skin and bones.

Good luck. And we're happy to be your cheering section!!


----------



## cherylim

Thanks everyone! I started my healthy lifestyle in November 2010. Between November and May I lost 19lbs, but then I got stuck, and from May until November I ended up gaining 4lbs. Doesn't seem like a lot, but it had a big impact considering I hadn't changed my diet and couldn't find a way to change it.

Then, in November, I shuffled my calories a little - the time of day I ate the most - and I started losing weight again...right before Christmas! Over Christmas I put on a few pounds, so I'm now at 11lbs lost since November 2010 - but, I have the motivation because I know that before Christmas I'd worked it out again. Now, with that new knowledge and my new bike, I'm ready to slim down more!


----------



## dmmj

I was thinking I will take the girl in the dress.
On a serious note, I say this as a fact and not bragging, but I have lost about 100 pounds since getting out of high school, and I say diets don't work, because diets make you deprive yourself of something. IMHO and this is not medical advice cutting back and not cutting out food you like and exercise are worth more than all diets combined.


----------



## cherylim

dmmj said:


> I was thinking I will take the girl in the dress.
> On a serious note, I say this as a fact and not bragging, but I have lost about 100 pounds since getting out of high school, and I say diets don't work, because diets make you deprive yourself of something. IMHO and this is not medical advice cutting back and not cutting out food you like and exercise are worth more than all diets combined.



That's my aim (not getting that woman, cutting down food rather than cutting it out). I allow myself occasional treats, and once a week I let myself have a traditional Sunday roast dinner without counting the calories, but most of the time I'm strict on the calories and I try to take the 'choices' approach. I just remind myself that I have a choice - I can have that slice of pizza at a party, or I can save the calories. I can reach for the milk chocolate when I've got a craving, or I can have a few bites of dark chocolate instead.


----------



## bubbles01

OMG - Cheryl that dress is stunning......

I dropped 2 dress sizes in a month with - you're not going to believe this, Paul McKenna..... You know the hypnotist? Google his weight loss plan - eat what you want, whenever you want. It's all about learning to stop when you're full, changing the actual way you eat (slower, putting your cutlery down between mouthfuls etc) and doing a bit more. But it worked, I didnt have to change the families food and the little extras like the 'clicking' he has for curing cravings work really well.

Worked for me....

I am up there in the front row of your cheering section too!!!

Helen xxx


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few things in this world, hurt as much as one of your children saying something like that, even when you know it's not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it made for a emotional day. I felt better wwhen she huged me after school
> 
> He had to say sorry to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, these things happen and 3 year olds are not known for their impulse control. I sent my kids to a NAEYC accredited preschool. They have a 3-1 student teacher ratio with classes no larger than 12 kids. All four teacher's had to have their master's degree in early childhood education. They also redirect if a problem occurs and leave the punishing to the parents. It was only 2 morning's a week for 3 year olds and 3 morning's a week for 4 year old's and that is hard if you work. I don't know what your daughter's school is like but I thought I would mention it.
> 
> In tortoise news: Princess Leia did not eat and is very sleepy. I am going to soak her for the next few day's but if she does not get some pep in her step she is going to the vet.
Click to expand...




Yep her school is one of the few in my area that are NAEYC accredited. she has improved a lot their. she doing better their then at her old preschool. 



cherylim said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Had a busy day again today, and had to walk home from work in a gale, getting soaked because my umbrella broke!
> 
> But, got home to find my new bike waiting - going to try and build it tomorrow, and get out on it tomorrow evening for the first time. Plus, I've found a shop that stocks the wedding dress I really want. Need to go and try it on soon, and see what I think!



when are you getting married? me too! Congratulation! how exciting! your dress looks lovely let us know how it goes when you try it on!


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> when are you getting married? me too! Congratulation! how exciting! your dress looks lovely let us know how it goes when you try it on!



Thanks - will do! Not getting married for almost 18 months yet. 1st June 2013.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> when are you getting married? me too! Congratulation! how exciting! your dress looks lovely let us know how it goes when you try it on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - will do! Not getting married for almost 18 months yet. 1st June 2013.
Click to expand...

 way cool! are you having a big wedding? i am getting married the 28th of this april! take pictures of yourself in the dresses. it helps you decide  and that way you can look at the pictures and take your time making up your mind  i actually bought a gown then looked at the pictures my mom took that night and went back and got a different dress that i didn't like as much when i first saw it, but fell in love with when i saw a picture of me in it. I now have 2 wedding dresses


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> way cool! are you having a big wedding? i am getting married the 28th of this april! take pictures of yourself in the dresses. it helps you decide  and that way you can look at the pictures and take your time making up your mind  i actually bought a gown then looked at the pictures my mom took that night and went back and got a different dress that i didn't like as much when i first saw it, but fell in love with when i saw a picture of me in it. I now have 2 wedding dresses



Aww, great! 

Make sure you share a few wedding pics, too! We're having 60 people for the day and 100 for the evening.

I'll take the camera along to my dress shopping and see if I can get a picture.


----------



## bubbles01

2 Weddings! Oh fantastic...... looking forward to the photo's!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> way cool! are you having a big wedding? i am getting married the 28th of this april! take pictures of yourself in the dresses. it helps you decide  and that way you can look at the pictures and take your time making up your mind  i actually bought a gown then looked at the pictures my mom took that night and went back and got a different dress that i didn't like as much when i first saw it, but fell in love with when i saw a picture of me in it. I now have 2 wedding dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, great!
> 
> Make sure you share a few wedding pics, too! We're having 60 people for the day and 100 for the evening.
> 
> I'll take the camera along to my dress shopping and see if I can get a picture.
Click to expand...

I will for sure share wedding pics!  in 18 months i hope that you do too! the lady who helped me with my dress was pics of me in it when it came in. i wonder if it would be bad luck to share them... hmmm.


----------



## lynnedit

Nice developments in pretend chat! 
Cheryl, that dress is fabulous. Melissa, your wedding is coming right up! Funny, but I wonder about bad luck if you post pics too, but only if your fiance sees them!
I am so happy to see people who care about their kids, behavior, happiness, etc. (Melissa, your daughter sounds smart!).
My husband is a teacher, and there are too many parents who don't. Breaks your heart.
Erin, I hope Princess Leia is coming along?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> My husband is a teacher, and there are too many parents who don't. Breaks your heart.



Some of that may just be what your basing it upon. I am sure my children's teachers thought the same thing of me. I rarely came to their games, found out early on the parent teacher conferences were a big joke and stopped attending them, ect.., That shows only one side of the story.

Did they know I worked overnights and to attend most any game or night time function meant missing work... the work that barely kept a roof over our heads with a full paycheck? I also found it harder to get thru the night of work, if I work up any earlier then I just had to in order to make it to work on time. 

Did they know, while I may not have appeared interested enough to show up at school things, at home school and homework were talked about daily?
Did they really know what went on at home or just what they thought went on?


----------



## lynnedit

I can assure you a good teacher would. (Just as in every field, not all teachers are good, of course).
You can tell by the way the kids behave (no kid is perfect, but...), and if their homework is done, and if they have had enough sleep. There is a big difference.
Basic needs met. If the parent has to work swing shift, or two shifts to make ends meet, so be it.
He sees kids who are constantly out of control, tired, underfed. Their behavior is scary, repetitive. 
Yet if there is a 'problem', all of a sudden the parent appears and blames the school, then disappears into the woodwork again.


----------



## lynnedit

Or maybe to put is more simply, he can tell that a few of the kids are just not LOVED.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lynnedit said:


> Nice developments in pretend chat!
> Cheryl, that dress is fabulous. Melissa, your wedding is coming right up! Funny, but I wonder about bad luck if you post pics too, but only if your fiance sees them!
> I am so happy to see people who care about their kids, behavior, happiness, etc. (Melissa, your daughter sounds smart!).
> My husband is a teacher, and there are too many parents who don't. Breaks your heart.
> Erin, I hope Princess Leia is coming along?



oh she defiantly has smarts. she keeps us on our toes.



so i just saw war horse. great movie! is it strange that i went and saw it alone? :shy:


----------



## lynnedit

Melly-n-shorty said:


> oh she defiantly has smarts. she keeps us on our toes.
> 
> 
> 
> so i just saw war horse. great movie! is it strange that i went and saw it alone? :shy:





Not at all. But perhaps a bunch of tortoise owners are not the best judges, lol!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lynnedit said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh she defiantly has smarts. she keeps us on our toes.
> 
> 
> 
> so i just saw war horse. great movie! is it strange that i went and saw it alone? :shy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. But perhaps a bunch of tortoise owners are not the best judges, lol!
Click to expand...




LOL shhh dont tell me that... you will burst my bubble lol


----------



## lynnedit

OK, ummmm....Tort people are the experts!
So you liked that movie? It looks really good.


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! I just called in sick to work...I'm feeling dizzy and nauseous. This is the second time I've ever been hungover. I don't think dogs barking and walking dogs through NYC traffic would be a good idea for me.


----------



## dmmj

pdrobber said:


> good morning! I just called in sick to work...I'm feeling dizzy and nauseous. This is the second time I've ever been hungover. I don't think dogs barking and walking dogs through NYC traffic would be a good idea for me.


I bet it is times like this when a nice quiet tortoise makes sense all of the sudden.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lynnedit said:


> OK, ummmm....Tort people are the experts!
> So you liked that movie? It looks really good.



yea it was different from what i expected but still really good. Makes you appreciate what both people and animals went through. 



dmmj said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning! I just called in sick to work...I'm feeling dizzy and nauseous. This is the second time I've ever been hungover. I don't think dogs barking and walking dogs through NYC traffic would be a good idea for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it is times like this when a nice quiet tortoise makes sense all of the sudden.
Click to expand...


True story!


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, ummmm....Tort people are the experts!
> So you liked that movie? It looks really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea it was different from what i expected but still really good. Makes you appreciate what both people and animals went through.
Click to expand...


I saw the ads for it and cried the entire time, so no way I will go to see it. Crying in public is not something I enjoy doing. Just tell me, does the horse and the boy survive and get to be together again in the end?


----------



## Yvonne G

NO!!! Don't tell us. Jacqui, if you want to know, you'll just have to go see the movie...or wait for it to be released on DVD.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Here is how it ends.... scotty beams them up and they return to earth in the 80s to save the whales... just kidding... you need to see the movie... or check out movie spoiler. I cried a bunch. You wouldn't be the only one crying  its about a lot more then just the boy and the horse.


----------



## cherylim

Hello!

300 pages? Nicely done!

I've just finished work for the day.

Mixed day. Work has been really enjoyable, and my bike is finally getting sorted, but not for a while. Ian decided he didn't want to try and build it himself. I said I'd pay up to Â£25 to have someone else do it professionally today, or we could have a friend build it tomorrow. Ian called a local bike shop who said they'd charge between Â£15 and Â£25, depending how much work it involved, and said we could bring it in today.

So, took it in at lunch time. The guy who greeted us seemed...less than intelligent. Took ages trying to explain how to spell my name because he kept getting it wrong, including 'c.h.e.r.y.l'...'c..h..c..'...'no, c.h.e'...'c.h.c.h.e'

Grr! Then, he asked us when we wanted it done by, with no indication of how long it would take. We said 'as soon as possible' and he said 'well, give me a day'. Better, at least we knew it would take DAYS now, rather than hours, but that was a disappointment. So again, we said 'just as soon as you can', and the response was 'well, we're not that busy, so it could take as little as two days'. So, since he still wanted us to name a day, we said Monday. One more weekend, and I can finally have my bike. He's said it'll cost the full Â£25, and now I have to wait for it, but I guess at least I know it'll be sorted soon.

Also, as I'm writing this a trailer for that War Horse film is on TV. Comes out on Jan 13th - not sure if it looks like my kind of thing or not.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, it seems Princess Leia needed a 30 minute 90 degree soak under her basking light. Then I fed escarole with a little sweet potato on it and she has been back to her old self. I think that since I moved her enckosure to the basement even though the humidity is higher the ambient temp might be too low for her so I am adding two more CHE's. My theory is that she went down stairs and got cold and lethargic which caused her not to eat or drink for 2 day's. To be safe I am going to soak her everyday for the next week. Good? Bad?

Rob got the flu and in all the 13 years I have been with him I have never seen him so sick. He has been in bed since Saturday and he also developed a sinus infection and conjunctivitis. And YES, he did get the flu shot!! We are all fine and although he is improving everyday it is a shockingly slow progression.

I cannot wait to see the wedding pictures!! 

In GREAT Great Dane news: Dagny weigh's 41 pounds at 3 months 1 week!


----------



## Neltharion

Has anyone made the plunge and bought one of the 3D televisions yet? I'm looking at a Samsung 59" plasma, but I'm starting to wonder if the 3D is worthwhile.


----------



## cherylim

Neltharion said:


> Has anyone made the plunge and bought one of the 3D televisions yet? I'm looking at a Samsung 59" plasma, but I'm starting to wonder if the 3D is worthwhile.



We want one, but my fiance is still paying for the now-out-of-date TV he bought on credit a number of years ago!

My uncle has one, and I keep going to watch the one in our local supermarket that seems to constantly play Lion King 3D, but for now they're far out of my price range.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Neltharion said:


> Has anyone made the plunge and bought one of the 3D televisions yet? I'm looking at a Samsung 59" plasma, but I'm starting to wonder if the 3D is worthwhile.



I have not done much research on the 3D TV so I am not sure... but if u don't get it then consider a LCD or LED.... they last a lot longer and have a better picture then a plasma.

I just ate a pastry riddled with plastic babies... seems so random!


----------



## dmmj

3D is slowly dying, not enough programming, tech is still expensive.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I went and saw Warhorse. I am NOT a person who enjoys computer generated scenes in movies so I was not expecting to like it, but I did. Some scenes were put together pretty badly but most of the movie was fairly enjoyable...


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I went and saw Warhorse. I am NOT a person who enjoys computer generated scenes in movies so I was not expecting to like it, but I did. Some scenes were put together pretty badly but most of the movie was fairly enjoyable...



Maggie, sweet Maggie, I don't want to see the movie, but I do want to know how it ends... will you be sweet enough to do so? PLEASE!!


----------



## Neltharion

cherylim said:


> Neltharion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made the plunge and bought one of the 3D televisions yet? I'm looking at a Samsung 59" plasma, but I'm starting to wonder if the 3D is worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We want one, but my fiance is still paying for the now-out-of-date TV he bought on credit a number of years ago!
> 
> My uncle has one, and I keep going to watch the one in our local supermarket that seems to constantly play Lion King 3D, but for now they're far out of my price range.
Click to expand...


Funny, I was in an electronics store, and they were playing Lion King in 3D too. I found that the 3D televisions aren't priced much more than the regular HD televisions that are the same size. 




Melly-n-shorty said:


> Neltharion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made the plunge and bought one of the 3D televisions yet? I'm looking at a Samsung 59" plasma, but I'm starting to wonder if the 3D is worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not done much research on the 3D TV so I am not sure... but if u don't get it then consider a LCD or LED.... they last a lot longer and have a better picture then a plasma.
> 
> I just ate a pastry riddled with plastic babies... seems so random!
Click to expand...




I want to go LED, but they're quite a bit more than the plasmas.


----------



## cherylim

Neltharion said:


> Funny, I was in an electronics store, and they were playing Lion King in 3D too. I found that the 3D televisions aren't priced much more than the regular HD televisions that are the same size.



Well, it IS one of the best films ever. Very understandable.


----------



## Neltharion

dmmj said:


> 3D is slowly dying, not enough programming, tech is still expensive.



There is definitely a lack of programming. The only thing I noticed though is that same sized televisions, a 59" regular HD is only $200 less than the 3D model. That tends to make me want to just pay a little bit more for 3D. But then, if I only watch 3D programming once or twice a month, I'm not sure that's worth it either.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> Hello!
> 
> 300 pages? Nicely done!
> 
> I've just finished work for the day.
> 
> Mixed day. Work has been really enjoyable, and my bike is finally getting sorted, but not for a while. Ian decided he didn't want to try and build it himself. I said I'd pay up to Â£25 to have someone else do it professionally today, or we could have a friend build it tomorrow. Ian called a local bike shop who said they'd charge between Â£15 and Â£25, depending how much work it involved, and said we could bring it in today.
> 
> So, took it in at lunch time. The guy who greeted us seemed...less than intelligent. Took ages trying to explain how to spell my name because he kept getting it wrong, including 'c.h.e.r.y.l'...'c..h..c..'...'no, c.h.e'...'c.h.c.h.e'
> 
> Grr! Then, he asked us when we wanted it done by, with no indication of how long it would take. We said 'as soon as possible' and he said 'well, give me a day'. Better, at least we knew it would take DAYS now, rather than hours, but that was a disappointment. So again, we said 'just as soon as you can', and the response was 'well, we're not that busy, so it could take as little as two days'. So, since he still wanted us to name a day, we said Monday. One more weekend, and I can finally have my bike. He's said it'll cost the full Â£25, and now I have to wait for it, but I guess at least I know it'll be sorted soon.
> 
> Also, as I'm writing this a trailer for that War Horse film is on TV. Comes out on Jan 13th - not sure if it looks like my kind of thing or not.



some times i wonder how people like this hold customer service jobs...


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> some times i wonder how people like this hold customer service jobs...



My theory is, there's every possibility he got into a manual job working with bikes because he didn't have the smarts to do anything else. As long as he can successfully put my bike together, and I can start using it next week and not end up in a serious accident, he's done his job well enough.

I was just frustrated that fixing on a wheel and attaching a brake were going to take days, and that I was leaving my brand new bike in the hands of a man who didn't seem to know all that much at all.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> some times i wonder how people like this hold customer service jobs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My theory is, there's every possibility he got into a manual job working with bikes because he didn't have the smarts to do anything else. As long as he can successfully put my bike together, and I can start using it next week and not end up in a serious accident, he's done his job well enough.
> 
> I was just frustrated that fixing on a wheel and attaching a brake were going to take days, and that I was leaving my brand new bike in the hands of a man who didn't seem to know all that much at all.
Click to expand...

it does seem odd that it was going to take so long.


----------



## jaizei

cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> some times i wonder how people like this hold customer service jobs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My theory is, there's every possibility he got into a manual job working with bikes because he didn't have the smarts to do anything else. As long as he can successfully put my bike together, and I can start using it next week and not end up in a serious accident, he's done his job well enough.
> 
> I was just frustrated that fixing on a wheel and attaching a brake were going to take days, and that I was leaving my brand new bike in the hands of a man who didn't seem to know all that much at all.
Click to expand...


I'm confused about what was so hard about putting a bike together. DIY is the wave of the future. Don't you guys have Ikea over there?


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> My theory is, there's every possibility he got into a manual job working with bikes because he didn't have the smarts to do anything else. As long as he can successfully put my bike together, and I can start using it next week and not end up in a serious accident, he's done his job well enough.
> 
> I was just frustrated that fixing on a wheel and attaching a brake were going to take days, and that I was leaving my brand new bike in the hands of a man who didn't seem to know all that much at all.



It is frustrating in that you have been waiting so long! 




jaizei said:


> I'm confused about what was so hard about putting a bike together. DIY is the wave of the future. Don't you guys have Ikea over there?



Theoretically you are right, but while I have put many a piece of modular furniture together, I would want help with a bike...you know, gears and things!


----------



## cherylim

jaizei said:


> I'm confused about what was so hard about putting a bike together. DIY is the wave of the future. Don't you guys have Ikea over there?




Furniture, I can manage. Brakes and gears and things I'm going to rely on for my life, not so much...


----------



## tyler0912

Hey all,
Hows life on your ends?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Tortoise are eating mazuri and grass clippings, humans are eating waffles.... we are all fat and happy  how are you today?


----------



## tyler0912

Sounds fun melissa!  
I am great today


----------



## lynnedit

Still working on just the coffee here.
Going to Skype with my daughter in France soon! (better comb my hair, lol)


----------



## tyler0912

Im sure she does not mind what you look like lynne! XD TEHE!


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, but I have to look at myself in that little box, don't want to crack the computer screen 
Tyler, glad to hear you are feeling great!


----------



## tyler0912

Awh poor you.
And thanks,


----------



## lynnedit

What are you up to today, afternoon for you, right?


----------



## tyler0912

4:30pm here, 
Im god, just looking online for some peat moss for the torts.
trying my best to keep busy and get things off my mind!  
You?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Lynne, that is so neat that your daughter is in France! how long has she been there?
mmmmmm cofffeeee


----------



## Yvonne G

Today is the King's birthday!! 

Only reason I remember that little tidbit is because my husband (long since deceased) was also born on January 8th. 

Thank you...thank you very much!!! (said in the King's melodious voice)


----------



## lynnedit

Yvonne, you are right!

Tyler, love peat moss mixed with other stuff, should be good for your guy and gal.

Melissa, she has been there since August, first Xmas w/o her 
but we are happy for her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all  

Who is the King? I thought Martin Luther King was born on January 15th if that is the King you were referring to.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all
> 
> Who is the King? I thought Martin Luther King was born on January 15th if that is the King you were referring to.



i think they are talking about the king of rock and roll... Elvis  i only know because my co worker celebrates it every year... she is a big fan 



lynnedit said:


> Yvonne, you are right!
> 
> Tyler, love peat moss mixed with other stuff, should be good for your guy and gal.
> 
> Melissa, she has been there since August, first Xmas w/o her
> but we are happy for her.



did she move there? i bet you miss her!


----------



## bubbles01

Evening Everyone..

OMG - I have NO INTERNET at home!!!

we had really really high winds this weekend, and Friday night the entire aerial and wires blew off the roof! No phone, no skype and no email... Too windy for the huuby to risk climbing up to fix it, so we are in the local internet cafe with very loud Greek music playing drinking coffee and answering the 143 emails in my inbox.....

Hope everyone is OK, will hopefully be back on as normal in next few days. Take care til then

Helen x x


----------



## lynnedit

Good luck, Helen! 143 emails???!!!

Well, Melissa, she is there for the year, but may move to Luxembourg next year, so we may have to get used to this.
On the bright side, she has one of the nicest boyfriends you can imagine.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh duh!! I should have known that!! Especially since Rob is leaving for Memphis again soon.


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh duh!! I should have known that!! Especially since Rob is leaving for Memphis again soon.



Oh wow!!! Is he going to visit Graceland?????

I sound like a real Groupie, huh? When in reality I can't stand Elvis.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

the weather has been so nice this weekend we went on bike rides yesterday and today... both times we road 5 miles. My bum is soooo SORE! i need a new seat, i think it bruised my rear. you guys ready for Monday?


----------



## Yvonne G

Is my memory serving me correctly that we have a quilter on our forum? One of our regular posters in the chat thread?
 
Well, you may have a sister-in-arms joining the forum today. One of our newest members calls herself/himself iamaQuilter.

Yipes!!! Its 6:30p...I gotta' go get my chocolate chip ice cream and park in front of the TV!!!

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## lynnedit

Yvonne! We do Cherry Garcia frozen yogurt and the like. But you are supposed to start watching TV, THEN get your treat part way through. Silly.
Melissa, it was in the 40's and chilly here. Just walking around was enough of a breeze for me, lol, so I am jealous! You have to get callouses on your bums so you can ride w/o pain! 
Today I cut back some of my plants in my pond (not a big one, only about 6'x5') and cleaned up a couple of plant beds. 
The two female torts hung out in the green house and enjoyed a few pansies and snapdragons that I found!


----------



## pdrobber

people life sucks. thankful for tortoises. they're always here for me.  not a great night.


----------



## lynnedit

What the heck happened, if you can say?


----------



## pdrobber

just general family, relationship, friend troubles. it's been one crappy first week of a year. hope all of you have had better ones!


----------



## lynnedit

That's tough, getting it from all fronts!
So far mine has been OK. Always grateful when it is...
Hope things get better for you.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

pdrobber said:


> just general family, relationship, friend troubles. it's been one crappy first week of a year. hope all of you have had better ones!



dont worry things will get better. they always do. 




lynnedit said:


> Yvonne! We do Cherry Garcia frozen yogurt and the like. But you are supposed to start watching TV, THEN get your treat part way through. Silly.
> Melissa, it was in the 40's and chilly here. Just walking around was enough of a breeze for me, lol, so I am jealous! You have to get callouses on your bums so you can ride w/o pain!
> Today I cut back some of my plants in my pond (not a big one, only about 6'x5') and cleaned up a couple of plant beds.
> The two female torts hung out in the green house and enjoyed a few pansies and snapdragons that I found!


ok i am going to go out again today and work on those bum callouses. Ill let you know how it goes lol. i have a feeling i will be walking funny tomorrow ha ha ha.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> just general family, relationship, friend troubles. it's been one crappy first week of a year. hope all of you have had better ones!



Maybe your just getting all the bad out at the start of the year, so then the rest of the year can be as wonderful as you deserve! You know, you always have us here to give you what you may need... a shoulder, a kick in the seat of your pants, or whatever.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh duh!! I should have known that!! Especially since Rob is leaving for Memphis again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!! Is he going to visit Graceland?????
> 
> I sound like a real Groupie, huh? When in reality I can't stand Elvis.
Click to expand...


Yes, he goes to Memphis once a year because his company's headquarters is there and he alway's goes to Graceland and the place where Martin Luther King got shot. I will have him post pictures for you from his last trip. He is going again very soon.


----------



## bubbles01

Hi everyone! 

Well I am back in the cyber world - very adventurous afternoon roof climbing for my hubby.... On the plus side he has repositioned the aerial far better than it was and I have a much faster signal!

Been great to catch up on everyones messages, Peter, hope you're OK.  Lynne - yep 143 emails from my various business contacts, family and friends, have answered nearly all of them now (and deleted a load!) 

How is everyone else doing? Cheryl did you get your bike back yet??? 

I am not an Elvis fan (uh-huh), the holiday resort where we live has it's fair share of Elvis impersonators during the summer months and I'm all Elvis'd out! Why oh Why do they all insist on doing the older, white jumpsuited Elvis rather than the young, handsome one where he looked great and sung so well.....??

So glad to be back online, missed you guys!

H xx


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well I am back in the cyber world - very adventurous afternoon roof climbing for my hubby.... On the plus side he has repositioned the aerial far better than it was and I have a much faster signal!
> 
> Been great to catch up on everyones messages, Peter, hope you're OK.  Lynne - yep 143 emails from my various business contacts, family and friends, have answered nearly all of them now (and deleted a load!)
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Cheryl did you get your bike back yet???
> 
> I am not an Elvis fan (uh-huh), the holiday resort where we live has it's fair share of Elvis impersonators during the summer months and I'm all Elvis'd out! Why oh Why do they all insist on doing the older, white jumpsuited Elvis rather than the young, handsome one where he looked great and sung so well.....??
> 
> So glad to be back online, missed you guys!
> 
> H xx



Hello all! Yep Helen, I finally got my bike back today - taking it out in an hour or so! 

Can't wait to get going, but it's cold here tonight.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Have fun cheryl! And stay warm.



bubbles01 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well I am back in the cyber world - very adventurous afternoon roof climbing for my hubby.... On the plus side he has repositioned the aerial far better than it was and I have a much faster signal!
> 
> Been great to catch up on everyones messages, Peter, hope you're OK.  Lynne - yep 143 emails from my various business contacts, family and friends, have answered nearly all of them now (and deleted a load!)
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Cheryl did you get your bike back yet???
> 
> I am not an Elvis fan (uh-huh), the holiday resort where we live has it's fair share of Elvis impersonators during the summer months and I'm all Elvis'd out! Why oh Why do they all insist on doing the older, white jumpsuited Elvis rather than the young, handsome one where he looked great and sung so well.....??
> 
> So glad to be back online, missed you guys!
> 
> H xx



We are happy you are back


----------



## bubbles01

Thank You Melissa! Been horrible, I have no idea how we all existed without the internet!!

I am now struggling to keep hold of my laptop as my son has got about 6 of his friends on Skype, facebook and his Blackberry thingy and they are in one big conference call with video..... I'm sure when I was 16 I managed perfectly well with just a landline phone to call my friends...sigh...

Cheryl - Rivington Pike on Sunday then?? 

Helen x


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Thank You Melissa! Been horrible, I have no idea how we all existed without the internet!!
> 
> I am now struggling to keep hold of my laptop as my son has got about 6 of his friends on Skype, facebook and his Blackberry thingy and they are in one big conference call with video..... I'm sure when I was 16 I managed perfectly well with just a landline phone to call my friends...sigh...
> 
> Cheryl - Rivington Pike on Sunday then??
> 
> Helen x



Forgot to report in when I got back. Hello!

Here's my session. I managed a whole 16 minutes. Damn my weight and my lack of cycling skill. I thought they said you never forgot how to cycle - I just wobbled my way around for 16 minutes, got incredibly out of breath and had to come home. Still, it's something to improve on!

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/kNLUuj9QvtY

And no Helen, no Rivington Pike. I've walked that one before. Five miles. Comparing the stats between the session above and this:

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/kBvMIqyYBTo

I think I'm a long way off Rivington!


----------



## Yvonne G

I watch a lot more TV during the winter than I do when the warm days are longer, and I've gotten into the habit of watching old Wagon Train episodes. In the early days of Wagon Train, their scout, Flint McCullough, rode a snappy-looking little buckskin gelding. Later after a couple seasons, he changed to riding a really pretty and sharp-looking appaloosa. So, right now they're showing the very first Wagon Train episodes and Flint is riding his buckskin. Now, I realize that many people watching black and white TV can't tell the difference between a sorrel or a bay horse, but even people who don't know horses can surely see the difference between a solid-colored buckskin and a brightly colored appaloosa with a very white, spotted rear end!!!

When Flint was approaching the wagon train from visiting the fort, he was riding the buckskin. Then we flash to the train waiting for him at the river. Then we go back to Flint who is galloping down the hill on his *APPALOOSA*, and when he finally reaches the train, he's back on the buckskin!

I wonder if the continuity guy got fired...or at least pay-docked.

(Oh, yeah...I'm a lot of fun to take to the movies!! )


----------



## lynnedit

Yvonne, you remind me of Monk with his attention to detail! Either that, or you really like horses.

Cheryl, that is an impressive web site, way to track your progress. Can't imagine doing the second one, tho!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

bubbles01 said:


> Thank You Melissa! Been horrible, I have no idea how we all existed without the internet!!
> 
> I am now struggling to keep hold of my laptop as my son has got about 6 of his friends on Skype, facebook and his Blackberry thingy and they are in one big conference call with video..... I'm sure when I was 16 I managed perfectly well with just a landline phone to call my friends...sigh...
> 
> Cheryl - Rivington Pike on Sunday then??
> 
> Helen x



lol this makes me wonder what i will be in for when my little one is old enough to want to skype and talk to her friends after school. isn't that just how it works out... wahoo the internet is back on... now there is a line to us it lol.





cherylim said:


> Forgot to report in when I got back. Hello!
> 
> Here's my session. I managed a whole 16 minutes. Damn my weight and my lack of cycling skill. I thought they said you never forgot how to cycle - I just wobbled my way around for 16 minutes, got incredibly out of breath and had to come home. Still, it's something to improve on!
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/kNLUuj9QvtY
> 
> And no Helen, no Rivington Pike. I've walked that one before. Five miles. Comparing the stats between the session above and this:
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/kBvMIqyYBTo
> 
> I think I'm a long way off Rivington!



that is a really cool web site! how ever did you find it? you will be riding farther on your bike before you know it. Biking is so much fun! i dont know about you but i can't stand the gym... i always feel like i am trapped and about to be tortured. 



emysemys said:


> I watch a lot more TV during the winter than I do when the warm days are longer, and I've gotten into the habit of watching old Wagon Train episodes. In the early days of Wagon Train, their scout, Flint McCullough, rode a snappy-looking little buckskin gelding. Later after a couple seasons, he changed to riding a really pretty and sharp-looking appaloosa. So, right now they're showing the very first Wagon Train episodes and Flint is riding his buckskin. Now, I realize that many people watching black and white TV can't tell the difference between a sorrel or a bay horse, but even people who don't know horses can surely see the difference between a solid-colored buckskin and a brightly colored appaloosa with a very white, spotted rear end!!!
> 
> When Flint was approaching the wagon train from visiting the fort, he was riding the buckskin. Then we flash to the train waiting for him at the river. Then we go back to Flint who is galloping down the hill on his *APPALOOSA*, and when he finally reaches the train, he's back on the buckskin!
> 
> I wonder if the continuity guy got fired...or at least pay-docked.
> 
> (Oh, yeah...I'm a lot of fun to take to the movies!! )



I love black and white movies and tv shows. i used to watch them with my dad. I was really upset the Roy Rogers museum closed. when i was a kid i always wanted my dad to take me but we never got around to it.


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> that is a really cool web site! how ever did you find it? you will be riding farther on your bike before you know it. Biking is so much fun! i dont know about you but i can't stand the gym... i always feel like i am trapped and about to be tortured.



I agree. I can't stand the gym so I used to walk a lot, and now I'm hoping I'll be able to cycle and enjoy it even more.

The website's not the main bit - it's actually an app on my phone that I switch on when I start my journey, and it accurately tracks the whole thing then posts the results to that site.

I thought I'd deleted all my walks when I stopped walking, but when I signed in the other day to set it up for cycling, they were all still there. All aside from this walk, which my phone battery ran out for. It can't manage 23 miles:

http://www.walkthelakes.co.uk/Walks/2007/MalhamdaleMeander050507.htm


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is a really cool web site! how ever did you find it? you will be riding farther on your bike before you know it. Biking is so much fun! i dont know about you but i can't stand the gym... i always feel like i am trapped and about to be tortured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I can't stand the gym so I used to walk a lot, and now I'm hoping I'll be able to cycle and enjoy it even more.
> 
> The website's not the main bit - it's actually an app on my phone that I switch on when I start my journey, and it accurately tracks the whole thing then posts the results to that site.
> 
> I thought I'd deleted all my walks when I stopped walking, but when I signed in the other day to set it up for cycling, they were all still there. All aside from this walk, which my phone battery ran out for. It can't manage 23 miles:
> 
> http://www.walkthelakes.co.uk/Walks/2007/MalhamdaleMeander050507.htm
Click to expand...

 even cooler!!!! i love that its a app. i am going to look for that on my phone!!! thank you Cheryl you just made my day!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, what a great app! Now I just need to get my smart phone. And I am going to very soon. That cinches it.


----------



## tyler0912

Hey all! 
How are all shelled and not friends!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

tyler0912 said:


> Hey all!
> How are all shelled and not friends!



We are ok here. Today was dandilion day so the shelled friends are fat and happy. I however am sore and sleepy. My daughter was up since 1:30 am not feeling well  and hubby to be is getting sick.


----------



## cherylim

Hello all!

Took the day off work today in case my fiance needed me (he was in hospital having a wisdom tooth out).

Ended up working just as hard for my own company! Oh well. Emrys has had a quiet one, I'm out on the bike later. For now, eating food and relaxing.


----------



## tyler0912

Doesn't sound good melissa!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

tyler0912 said:


> Doesn't sound good melissa!



I was trying to be optimistic.... but that ran out when the coffee maker at work broke.


----------



## lynnedit

That was the last straw! How is a person supposed to stay awake when their kid kept them up all night?


----------



## Momof4

cherylim said:


> I agree. I can't stand the gym so I used to walk a lot, and now I'm hoping I'll be able to cycle and enjoy it even more.
> 
> The website's not the main bit - it's actually an app on my phone that I switch on when I start my journey, and it accurately tracks the whole thing then posts the results to that site.
> 
> I thought I'd deleted all my walks when I stopped walking, but when I signed in the other day to set it up for cycling, they were all still there. All aside from this walk, which my phone battery ran out for. It can't manage 23 miles:
> 
> http://www.walkthelakes.co.uk/Walks/2007/MalhamdaleMeander050507.htm



I want to try that app too! Good luck with your next ride! I have been hitting the gym and walking. It's a love hate relationship! One day at time.


----------



## marujita

emysemys said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?



Hi Yvonne

My name is Milena, I am new to the forum even when I signed up few months ago. I have enter the forum only a couple of times. It seems that something changed with the forum and I cannot find the way to post a question. Would you please help me? thanks


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

marujita said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Yvonne
> 
> My name is Milena, I am new to the forum even when I signed up few months ago. I have enter the forum only a couple of times. It seems that something changed with the forum and I cannot find the way to post a question. Would you please help me? thanks
Click to expand...


Hi Milena, 
if you go to the section you want to post in (i.e. tortoise health) and look towards the top right of the screen you will see a green button that says "new topic" its just under the advertisement at the top of the screen. hope that helps if not i am sure yvonne will be able to help


----------



## Jacqui

Wake up TFO!!! It's a new day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Milena:

When you first get the forum page, click on "forums" up at the top of the page. Then scroll down until you find the section you want to post in. Let's say you want to post about water turtles. Scroll down to "turtles" then click on the sub-heading under that called "water turtles." When that screen comes up, click on "new topic." Have fun posting!!! I'm looking forward to what you have to say.


----------



## Jacqui

Do the rest of you find your moods being changed by the posts you read in here? Like I was in a good mood this morning, then I read a very negative remark by one member against another member. It surprised me how quickly it change my entire feeling for this forum. Does that happen to the rest of you too?


----------



## Yvonne G

I try to not let it get to me. I have to admit that that fellow who was banned last year really got my goat and I carried it with me for several hours into the day after reading his venom, but as a whole, I'm pretty much able to let it go once I turn off the computer.

This thread has been pretty upbeat. If I end my session with the pretend chat, it sort of sets the tone for my day!


----------



## Jacqui

Now see, overall I liked that person and they brought some great thoughts to the forum. My problem is there is currently somebody whose posts tend to always leave this bitter after taste in my mouth, actually is a reason I tend to stay away from the forum at times. The negative thoughts and bad taste does usually leave when I turn off my laptop, but when I think about coming back in, the "fear" of what I will find upon entering has me pausing and often turning away from here.

Then there is the fact I get tired of biting my tongue and trying to ignore this person's remarks. 

I am to eager to read this thread to keep it for the last thing I read.  Sorta like if you know your going to be too full after your meal for the awesome dessert, why wait til after the meal to eat it???


----------



## harris

No. Why on Earth would I let someone else, that I don't even know outside of typed words on a forum, control the way I'm going to feel inside?


----------



## bubbles01

Evening All!

Quiet day in Corfu, cold today, Bella has decided she wanted to sleep exactly where Oscar was sleeping so I have some pushing and shoving going on in the torts house today... must be something in the air as I came home earlier to find the cat sat in the kitchen sink! I swear I have never owned a normal animal in my life!! 

I know what Jacqui means - sometimes when threads get a bit heated on here I find myself thinking about comments made and wondering what would cause someone to show venom on a super friendly forum. 

My hubby goes away on Saturday - he will be in Tampa, FL from Sunday and then on a Carnival Cruise boat for the next few weeks, so I'm off to put a thread on the off topic area asking if we have any members there? I need to know about banks, post offices etc and Sunday opening hours as he will only be in dock in Tampa on a Sunday and if everywhere is shut it will be a nightmare!!

Helen x


----------



## cherylim

There are a few people on this forum who get me on edge. I do get a little angry, but I think I make it clear as well. I try not to be rude or aggressive, but I think it's clear when someone's angered me.

Of course, responding to this I get the paranoia you could be talking about me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, shoot! The cat's outta' the bag!


----------



## lynnedit

No, that's the 'tortoise is outta' the hide'! 

(or wait...maybe it's me....)

I admire people who can let negative comments roll off like they have a teflon coat. I am among those who can't always do that; true, it is silly since it is just the computer, but...
so I know what you mean, Jacqui...


----------



## Momof4

Oh, I'm getting that voice in my head that says "get another RF, get another RF!" I have a feeling when I build an outdoor area for Dusty I will be looking for more!


----------



## lynnedit

You know we won't stop you!


----------



## harris

cherylim said:


> Of course, responding to this I get the paranoia you could be talking about me!



Uh oh. Looks like now might be a good time to tell you about the secret chat room we call "cherylim".


----------



## Momof4

That's the problem! To much support around here! I wonder how long it would take my husband to figure out there were more than two? Hee hee. 



Momof4 said:


> That's the problem! To much support around here! I wonder how long it would take my husband to figure out there were more than one! Hee hee.



I


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> There are a few people on this forum who get me on edge. I do get a little angry, but I think I make it clear as well. I try not to be rude or aggressive, but I think it's clear when someone's angered me.
> 
> Of course, responding to this I get the paranoia you could be talking about me!



Hmmm I know my memory is faulty at times, but I can't recall ever even being the slightest bit ticked about you, Kiddo. 





Momof4 said:


> Oh, I'm getting that voice in my head that says "get another RF, get another RF!" I have a feeling when I build an outdoor area for Dusty I will be looking for more!



Now listen to your inner voice, it knows best.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I hope I don't ever give you guys a negative feeling about the forum.... I think u are all great.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Oh, shoot! The cat's outta' the bag!



How did you know they are instead playing in and completely demolishing a box instead of a bag today?  





Melly-n-shorty said:


> I hope I don't ever give you guys a negative feeling about the forum.... I think u are all great.



That's good to know!! ....and I can't recall you ever doing anything to make us think that either.



In fact, Melissa (darn not sure how you spell your name, sorry if I went wrong with it) a post from you normally makes me grin. That kitty gets me every time.


----------



## pdrobber

Hi everyone! 

A coworker posted pics on facebook of a yellowfoot that came into the vet clinic because it's not eating...it looks like it's about 5-6 inches and pretty smooth. I'm guessing maybe it's a new pet. The vet tech (my coworker) said that the exotics dr. put in a feeding tube...maybe the tortoise will still be there tomorrow when I work!


----------



## Jacqui

harris said:


> No. Why on Earth would I let someone else, that I don't even know outside of typed words on a forum, control the way I'm going to feel inside?



I think for me, part of it is this is not just a forum, it's kinda like another type of child I have. I feel insults to it, like I would an attack on one of my human or animal kids. If you haven't guess it, I am a bit of a lioness mentality about my children.  (just a moment of wonder... why do we say very protective mothers are like a lioness? As I recall they let the new pride male kill their cubs from the previous leader of the pride, don't they??)

Also guess I am not good at compartmentalizing things. I click off here and will often think back to something that was said, something I said or failed to think at the time to add, ect.., 





pdrobber said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> A coworker posted pics on facebook of a yellowfoot that came into the vet clinic because it's not eating...it looks like it's about 5-6 inches and pretty smooth. I'm guessing maybe it's a new pet. The vet tech (my coworker) said that the exotics dr. put in a feeding tube...maybe the tortoise will still be there tomorrow when I work!



Now ya know we are going to ask a bunch of questions like, how long has it gone without eating??

Peter are things going better?


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui! I consider you one of the "Moms" of the forum! You're very supportive, comforting and fair, yet stern when you need to be . 

I will try to find out the details tomorrow if it's still there! 

and things are going OK this week, better than last week! I shipped 4 of my old textbooks today to HI, IN, FL and MO, all by media mail for just $4 shipping each. So I've made about $50 profit off the books so far...  I have my TNT from Carolinapetsupply and a fresh MVB.


----------



## Jacqui

Seems like a lot of us currently are selling off old unwanted/unneeded things to buy things for our tortoises.  I am still after seeing the prices for the last several years, in sticker shock at how much textbooks sale for new.


----------



## dmmj

Just because you are paranoid does not mean they aren't out to get you.

As for internet forums, sticks and stones baby, sticks and stones.


----------



## Yvonne G

I looked online to try to get an appx. price for those old cabbage patch dolls (the plastic head ones, not the soft, filled ones) and it looks like I might be able to get about $50 apiece for them. I have 8 or 9 of them. I wouldn't sell them online, though. I'd advertise in our newspaper.


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> I looked online to try to get an appx. price for those old cabbage patch dolls (the plastic head ones, not the soft, filled ones) and it looks like I might be able to get about $50 apiece for them. I have 8 or 9 of them. I wouldn't sell them online, though. I'd advertise in our newspaper.


Ebay baby Ebay


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Just because you are paranoid does not mean they aren't out to get you.
> 
> As for internet forums, sticks and stones baby, sticks and stones.



Names can hurt even more then the physical hurts from sticks and stones. 





dmmj said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked online to try to get an appx. price for those old cabbage patch dolls (the plastic head ones, not the soft, filled ones) and it looks like I might be able to get about $50 apiece for them. I have 8 or 9 of them. I wouldn't sell them online, though. I'd advertise in our newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay baby Ebay
Click to expand...


I have a whole bunch of old Avon stuff from my Mom's when she died. I keep wishing some magical fairy would come in and sell it on ebay for me.  I certainly don't collect it, nor do I want it. Still selling on ebay "feels" like it would be a lot of work and trouble (or selling it any where, any how).


----------



## Neltharion

Jacqui said:


> Do the rest of you find your moods being changed by the posts you read in here? Like I was in a good mood this morning, then I read a very negative remark by one member against another member. It surprised me how quickly it change my entire feeling for this forum. Does that happen to the rest of you too?



My horse is a little late out of the gate on this one. 

I'd have to say that some of the negative comments and personal attacks don't change my mood, but they do affect whether or not I reply to posts, and not just the posts where the pi$$ing matches are going on. There have been days where I've read a few responses on a few posts and just decided for myself, "I think I'll just be a reader today."

In the past three or so months, I've seen: 

-people called 'negative, know it alls' because they disagree with a particular breeding practice
-someone got personally attacked for taking pics of a tort stuck in a fence
-a lot of name calling going on because someone mixed species and didn't like another person recommending against it
-a blow out where people's alleged religious beliefs got sucked into it
-someone offered an explanation of why they did what they did, and apparently asked a hypothetical question of whether there was anything wrong with it, then proceeded to attack all of the people that responded.

. . .and there are a few others off the top of my head. 

I can think of about three posters on here, if I see that they've replied on a thread, I avoid posting on that thread if at all possible. 

I'm here for education, fun, and interesting discussion; so when the natives get restless, I usually don't come out.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey even a horse late out the gate, can be a winner!  Or maybe I should have gone with "hay" since we are talking horses.


----------



## lynnedit

Well said, Wes.
Yeah, I think the majority of people are good hearted, just like in REAL LIFE (as opposed to FORUM LIFE). Most seem to really care about their torts and want to learn....


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Do the rest of you find your moods being changed by the posts you read in here? Like I was in a good mood this morning, then I read a very negative remark by one member against another member. It surprised me how quickly it change my entire feeling for this forum. Does that happen to the rest of you too?



It's unfortunate (and sometimes unexpected) but it happens. I just listen to this song afterwards. Takes the pain away.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne, you'd better not sell that Cabbage Patch Kid on the horse that I gave you for Christmas for $50 because I paid $150 for it. Why would you be selling off those dolls, that's a collection you've had for quite a while? But thanks for the suggestion, I could get $50 for Joe Bob and I still have his birth certificate too. If you decide to start selling off your collection of black dolls let me know because I really like some of them


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG!! Jacqui!!!!! I completely forgot all those Avon bottles I've collected over the years. I used to spend about $50 a month buying the collectible bottles. They're in the linen closet of the "Crystal, Shining Bathroom" and I never have occasion to go in there. Three great big cardboard boxes full of Avon bottle still with the contents inside!! Some are still in the original box.

I guess I'll have to learn how to sell on eBay.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> OMG!! Jacqui!!!!! I completely forgot all those Avon bottles I've collected over the years. I used to spend about $50 a month buying the collectible bottles. They're in the linen closet of the "Crystal, Shining Bathroom" and I never have occasion to go in there. Three great big cardboard boxes full of Avon bottle still with the contents inside!! Some are still in the original box.
> 
> I guess I'll have to learn how to sell on eBay.



 My Mom use to do that too. Most of these have got to be over 30 years old and never opened. Some I know are over 40 years. Wow putting age on those Avon things suddenly is making me feel old.


----------



## dmmj

The only time words hurt me is when people throw dictionaries at me.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> I looked online to try to get an appx. price for those old cabbage patch dolls (the plastic head ones, not the soft, filled ones) and it looks like I might be able to get about $50 apiece for them. I have 8 or 9 of them. I wouldn't sell them online, though. I'd advertise in our newspaper.


I used to have on with red pigtails! i loved it so much i am now trying to find one like it for my little girl. i don't like the new ones... they need to have the yarn hair... not barbie hair!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> The only time words hurt me is when people throw dictionaries at me.



Does that happen to you often? 





Melly-n-shorty said:


> I used to have on with red pigtails! i loved it so much i am now trying to find one like it for my little girl. i don't like the new ones... they need to have the yarn hair... not barbie hair!



Now wouldn't that be sweet, if one of Yvonne's is what your looking for?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

dmmj said:


> The only time words hurt me is when people throw dictionaries at me.



LMBO!


----------



## dmmj

[/quote]
Does that happen to you often? 
[/quote]

It happens more often than you might hink, I tend to tick off a lot of librarians.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Does that happen to you often? 
[/quote]

It happens more often than you might hink, I tend to tick off a lot of librarians.
[/quote]

you should probably stop being so loud. lol

i think shorty is getting fed up with me. lately if i pick him up for his soaks or to weigh him he tries to bite my palm and fingers. little booger!


----------



## lynnedit

Shorty is feeling spunky


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I think Shorty is secretly plotting to take over the world. I should have named him "the brain"


----------



## lynnedit

He could very well do a better job, maybe we should go with it!


----------



## Yvonne G

HA!! I beat Jacqui to the Good Morning this morning!!! I hope its a better day for her today.

Good morning, all! Today I'm going to try to stay off my ... posterior, and do some work outside. Another sunny day in California, with no rain in sight. I'll have to run some sprinklers today. 

I used the last of my lettuces in my garden yesterday, so this a.m. I brought over two wheel-barrowsful of decomposed horse manure and dumped it in there. If I bring a couple loads over every morning, I should be ready to plant by the time the frost is overwith. I looked at the seed catalog yesterday and why do seeds have to be so expensive? One little packet of mixed lettuces - $6.95. Outrageous!! I planted this last lettuce garden after last summer and was able to feed off of it most of the winter up until yesterday. It really saved me a lot of money. I wish I could remember where I bought the seeds last year. I know it didn't cost me no $7 a packet.

Tell me about your plans for the day...


----------



## bubbles01

Yvonne - Seriously? $7 a packet? I am PM'ing you about this.....

Evening All - hope everyone is well! 

I am in the midst of packing my hubby's suitcase ready for his flights tomorrow, I made spaghetti and meatballs for dinner, cleaned the house, did the food shopping and managed to finish the book I have been ploughing through......

For me - thats a productive day during winter, am getting itchy feet now thinking about Spring and re-opening the bar..! 16 weeks to go!!

Helen xx


----------



## jareeed2

Never been on this "pretend chat" but i thought id chime in.
I just fed my two redfoots their lunch and sprayed down their enclosure.. Bonnie started munching down on her veggies immediatlyy and cylde was more interested in his new fresh water that he sat in for a while.. Heading back to college in a week  so my brother will be in charge of bonnie and cylde.. He does a good job though for an 8th grader


----------



## cherylim

Hi everyone!

I'm in an angry mood. Heading out on the bike later for my longest ride ever to burn off some 'grr' and the curry I'm having to eat.

Hope you're all well! Haven't had time to be here much, lately - my freelance work and cycling are keeping me busy.


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl - who's upset you honey???!!! 

Oh and Jareeed2, welcome to the strange and wonderful world of pretend chat! Forgive my ignorance - how old is an 8th grader???


----------



## Yvonne G

jareeed2 said:


> Never been on this "pretend chat" but i thought id chime in.
> I just fed my two redfoots their lunch and sprayed down their enclosure.. Bonnie started munching down on her veggies immediatlyy and cylde was more interested in his new fresh water that he sat in for a while.. Heading back to college in a week  so my brother will be in charge of bonnie and cylde.. He does a good job though for an 8th grader



Jared: Please be sure to give your little brother our forum's specifics. That way we can be here for him if he has problems or questions while you're gone. Study well...


And yes, Cheryl: What has you so upset? Is it because you HAVE to eat curry?


----------



## cherylim

Yep, it's that damn curry!

Nope, I'm now happy with that - managed 4.5 miles of cycling without breaking a sweat, and burnt off all the calories I needed to. Then, it took me seconds to recover.

On Monday, I took hours to recover after 2.3 miles and was tasting blood until bedtime. Amazing what a week can do.

My anger's at work stuff - won't go into detail but suffice to say I've been feeling 'disillusioned' for a while, and today was the straw that broke the camel's back. I need to stick around because I've got a wedding to save for, but I'm at my limit.


----------



## Neal

Just wanted to say hello to the tortoise forum.

Busy season is in full swing, so I won't be on here much if at all in the coming weeks and months.

Found out yesterday we are having a girl. 

The tortoises are doing well, babies leopards left and right and hopefully some stars in a couple of months.

Take care, hope all is well. I'm available by phone or email in the evenings if anyone wants to talk tortoises.


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl - Well done on the cycling - take out all your aggravation on those pedals!

Neal - ignorance again.... Busy season at what?? And when you say you're having a girl - Can I assume Human baby as opposed to animal?? Congratulations!! Names planned??

I have just noticed my post count......!! I may get my 4th star tomorrow.!!

Gives me happy thoughts to go to bed on, night all x x x x x


----------



## Neal

I'm an accountant/auditor. 

We are having a human baby as far as I know. No names picked out, but my wife likes the name Gwen. Not sure what I think about that one yet.


----------



## pdrobber

so I mentioned a coworker posted 2 pictures yesterday of a 5-6" yellowfoot that came into the vet's clinic for some care as a result of not eating. I went in today, couldn't find time to talk to the exotics dr, and techs and other drs didn't really know too much about what was going on with it. I took a peek and it had a tube in the side of its neck, feeding tube? or to inject antibiotics? When I picked it up it had enough energy to show it didn't like it and kicked, trying to get my hand off. When I put him down, he just kind of pushed himself into the back corner of the cage. I believe I could see him mouth breathing and heard him grunt a bit. The shell seemed hard and there was minimal pyramiding. I'm not sure if it was soaked yesterday or today, but it was just in the cage with a towel, maybe a heat pack too. The eyes looked kind of dry. There was one little piece of kale in the cage too, but it's not likely the tortoise even saw it. No light, water, substrate, hides, humidity...I think this is the first tortoise that's ever stayed over in the clinic...Sure an isolated, clean environment is important, but it's not very nurturing or nourishing to the tortoise getting better IMO.

Part of me wants to go and sneak more food in the cage, offer some fruits and veggies, spray or soak him, etc. But I'm not the doctor and it would probably cause some serious tension for me to say or do something about how it's being cared for in the shelter/clinic. It has only been 1 day and I haven't heard the facts directly from anyone really, including the attending doctor so I can't really make any judgment calls or anything. I will really try to find out more info tomorrow, when there's less going on in the building.


----------



## lynnedit

That must be frustrating! Not all vets know how to take care of tortoises, even if they are 'exotics' vets. Can't imagine why hydration isn't important?
Keep us posted!



Neal said:


> I'm an accountant/auditor.
> 
> We are having a human baby as far as I know. No names picked out, but my wife likes the name Gwen. Not sure what I think about that one yet.



I like Gwen!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Good morning


----------



## cherylim

Good afternoon


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Good afternoon Cheryl.... got any bike rides planned for today?


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning!!!  (or afternoon for the UK folks)

Cheryl, I am very impressed with reading how much you have improved in such a short time with your bike!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise

havent been on here in a loooooong time


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Good afternoon Cheryl.... got any bike rides planned for today?



None today. My plan is to cycle weekday evenings, do some form of exercise for at least half an hour on a Saturday, and rest on a Sunday. Today, I played Kinect.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon Cheryl.... got any bike rides planned for today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None today. My plan is to cycle weekday evenings, do some form of exercise for at least half an hour on a Saturday, and rest on a Sunday. Today, I played Kinect.
Click to expand...


Very cool  I wish our days were not so short so i could ride on the weekdays. here is a pic of my bike crew lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw...I love that picture!!!


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Very cool  I wish our days were not so short so i could ride on the weekdays. here is a pic of my bike crew lol



Great picture!

I head out at 8pm on weekdays. I like doing my cycling in the dark when there are very few people around.

I'm also enjoying the sights and smells of homes at that time, too - people are cooking and eating at around that time, and I like trying to guess what people are eating!


----------



## lynnedit

Cheryl, sounds like an interesting time to go. It is fun to see the lighted windows!

Melissa, that is about the cutest picture I have seen. They all look like they are saying; what are you waiting for?
Talk about the extra workout!
Are your dogs harnessed in? Or are they just very good at staying?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> Aw...I love that picture!!!



Thanks Yvonne  its one of my favorites too. I feel rich when i look at it. 



lynnedit said:


> Cheryl, sounds like an interesting time to go. It is fun to see the lighted windows!
> 
> Melissa, that is about the cutest picture I have seen. They all look like they are saying; what are you waiting for?
> Talk about the extra workout!
> Are your dogs harnessed in? Or are they just very good at staying?



They are exceptionally well behaved and laid back in their old age. the harnesses are just for identification. i dont harness them so that if i crash they can jump out. the trailer is made so it wont tip if i crash too 



cherylim said:


> Great picture!
> 
> I head out at 8pm on weekdays. I like doing my cycling in the dark when there are very few people around.
> 
> I'm also enjoying the sights and smells of homes at that time, too - people are cooking and eating at around that time, and I like trying to guess what people are eating!



You are either very brave or live in a great place. i am too scared to ride out near my house after dark without my man with me. 

Ha ha i bet if gives you great ideas for dinner. it sounds awesome.


----------



## bubbles01

Evening All,

Lots gone on today! Melissa - Love the picture, Cheryl you are an example to us - very dedicated; and Neal - I love the name Gwen!

Saw Hubby off on his travels this morning - bit teary but have to be strong for the kids so am hiding it well. He is currently on his way into Newark, lands at 18.35, then a wait before he connects to Tampa.

Maybe I will get my 4th star tonight.... who knows!!


----------



## lynnedit

How long is he gone again, Helen?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

bubbles01 said:


> Evening All,
> 
> Lots gone on today! Melissa - Love the picture, Cheryl you are an example to us - very dedicated; and Neal - I love the name Gwen!
> 
> Saw Hubby off on his travels this morning - bit teary but have to be strong for the kids so am hiding it well. He is currently on his way into Newark, lands at 18.35, then a wait before he connects to Tampa.
> 
> Maybe I will get my 4th star tonight.... who knows!!


how long till he is back? will you be able to skype? *Hugs*


----------



## bubbles01

He'll be away until the middle of July  

Thanks for the hugs, hopefully he will be able to access the crew internet on the ship so we can Skype. I got an email from him earlier saying he cant get his phone working, we thought it was TriBand so it would work in the US so I will have to check it online. His flight from Newark to Tampa was delayed by 2 hours, and he is trying to adjust to the time difference so he's going to be really tired for a few days! 

I am trying to concentrate on normal stuff to keep me occupied.. 

And I GOT MY 4TH STAR!!!! Yippeeeeeeeee!! I am now a senior member!! Small things eh??

Helen xx


----------



## lynnedit

Yay! Definitely the small things.
I hope he gets his phone to work. It is so difficult to manage this electronic stuff sometimes.
If not, perhaps he can purchase a phone that you just add time as needed (non contract).

It sounds like a good opportunity for him, but I sympathize with the jet lag!


----------



## Jacqui

Helen time will fly faster then you expect. Yes, there will be those moments you wish you could just cuddle next to him or you'll catch yourself turning to say some small thing to him, but keep in mind how much more you will appreciate it when he is back. 

My sweet hubby just told me yesterday, he arranged for his Dr appt to be on Feb 13th. So I will probably actually get to be with him on Valentine's day. 

I can't believe it's suppose to 57 degrees here today! After the cold says we just had, this is heavenly hot.  Much prefer walking the dogs when the day starts in the 30s, then the morning of just seven degrees out there.


----------



## bubbles01

Lynne - how would he buy a non contract phone over there? he is a UK citizen so no US social security number - and his only ID is his cruise ship photo id?? Any Ideas?

Jacqui - I've been doing that all day, turning round to talk to him and then realising he isn't here... God I'm like a lovesick 15 year old! This is sooooooo hard, much harder than I thought it would be. The most difficult thing is the lack of conversation - the kids dont really do conversation, unless it starts with 'Can I have' so you guys are going to be my only adult conversation for a while!! Great news that your hubby will be back for valentines <3

My shelled babies have all just had a bath and are inside at the moment creating havoc in the lounge....


----------



## Jacqui

I have never used them myself, so I don't know all the ins and outs, but can't you just go into the store (like WalMart) buy one of their trac phones and use it without giving any information at all to activate it? Then there are the cards to buy minutes with (expensive minutes).


----------



## bubbles01

OK guys - been on Walmarts website - found a phone, $40, great, and then there is this 'straight talk' package that you have to buy - no activation no contract just like you said but it doesnt say whether you can use it for international texts, and at $45 its a bit much to get and find it is no use.... has anyone used one of these before and knows any more??


----------



## Jacqui

Once more this is just a guess on my part, but the cards I said you can buy to get the calling minutes? Well some of those cards are specified for international calls. I can't actually recall seeing those kinds of cards at our local WalMart (but once again, never looked). However I use to see them often at truckstops.


----------



## bubbles01

The ones I saw were for 30 days only - $45 which is going to work out very expensive!!! I will root around the net and see if I can find any specified for international texting, minutes arent an issue it's texts really... Thanks for all your help x x


----------



## lynnedit

Good info, Jacqui. Also, Helen, there is a phone store called 'Cricket' here, they do a lot of simple 'pay as you go' phones. They have little stores all over the US.
http://www.mycricket.com/features-and-downloads/unlimited-international-text

Tracfones have a good rating and look like they have the international option that Jacqui mentions.
http://www.tracfone.com/
They are generally available through stores like Walmart, etc.

If you could not get him a good deal for international calling with one of these phones, then could still get the Tracfone (for example) and then he could also get a 'calling card', which is actually done online. You print off the information. You can use it from any land or cell phone (you call a phone number, enter your 'code' and then dial the international number you want). Rates are a lot better.
http://www.callingcards.com/shopping/rate_table1.asp is one example. These work remarkably well. (I don't see Corfu, but it might count as an adjacent country/area). You add $ to the 'card' online when needed.

That might be TMI, but hopefully it helps!


----------



## bubbles01

Jacqui & Lynne thats great - thank you, the Cricket one seems great - Corfu is covered by the Greece unlimited international texting. And the calling cards work out at $10 for 164 minutes if he wants to call.

Will get onto this as soon as I know his address - Alan, Carnival Legend, Tampa every Sunday, wont do it I dont think!!!

Helen xx


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Will get onto this as soon as I know his address - Alan, Carnival Legend, Tampa every Sunday, wont do it I dont think!!!
> 
> Helen xx



Lol

As mentioned, the Cricket brand has little pop up stores in shopping areas, etc. Perhaps he can take his jet lagged, bleary eyed self into one. Most of those calling card programs indicate you can call from and to any cell phone, he might want to verify this, but can't imagine why not.
https://account.mycricket.com/crick...ess=tampa,+fl&zipCode=&findStore=find+a+store


----------



## bubbles01

He wont get back to Tampa til next Sunday now, so I'll see what I can do over the net to reduce his stress!!! Big thanks to you and Jacqui for all this x x x x x x


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning! Didn't get up until 9:45 this morning! getting home at 3AM might be why! lol


----------



## Jacqui

Why such a late night?


----------



## pdrobber

out with friends! some of them are leaving the NYC/LI area to go back to their schools, spring semester starting soon.


----------



## Jacqui

I really wish all the colleges could get onto one schedule. My one son's started last week. Can't remember when the other son's started. Glad the one girl is all done with it and the other on a break. Makes life more challenging then it needs to be to get time together figured out.


Glad you got to have that time with your friends. Are you all really close?


----------



## pdrobber

Some of us are closer than others but in general, yeah, we all see each other during times home...5 of us went on a cruise this past summer...one summer 10 of us rented a house for a week in the hamptons, our summer after graduating from high school 12 of us rented a house for a week in Ocean City,MD. I've been friends with some of them since preschool, others since elementary, met some more in middle, one more in high school and others have been brought into our friend group by being boyfriends or girlfriends. 

My first day of classes is the 30th, but I wasn't finished until December 22nd. A friend who goes to UF was done like the first week of December but then went back the Saturday after New Year's.


----------



## Jacqui

I think one of my kids didn't even have 12 in his high school graduating class.  Sounds fun to have so many being so close and sharing times together.


----------



## cherylim

Hello, everyone.

I feel so ill. Feeling very sick and like I'm about to faint. Tried going as fast as possible on the bike tonight - won't make that mistake again!

Ugh...

My average speed ended up lower than usual, too...grr!

How is everyone?


----------



## Turtle Guru

I just want to say hi guys


----------



## Jacqui

Feeling better by now, Cheryl?

...and a "Hi!' back to you. What have been doing lately that keeps you away from here?


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I feel so ill. Feeling very sick and like I'm about to faint. Tried going as fast as possible on the bike tonight - won't make that mistake again!
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> My average speed ended up lower than usual, too...grr!
> 
> How is everyone?



Cheryl, I am impressed by your determination! Hope you are feeling better.

Peter, sounds like you have reason to feel a bit sluggish


----------



## Yvonne G

*BR-R-R-R-R-R!!!!!!*

I just got inside from doing my evening tortoise chores and DAMN its cold out there. The thermometer on the side of the house says its 42F degrees, but I'm sure it must be 20 below!


----------



## Jacqui

35 here and I was just out in my tshirt doing the last of the nighttime checks.  Still no sign of the possible snow tonight...


----------



## pdrobber

37 here right now. Mike got to graze outside for awhile today, it was sunny. And the grass is still green.


----------



## jaizei

Currently 71Â°


----------



## Jacqui

I actually like having the colder weather during the winter months. I like having the four seasons remarkably different from each other. 

Just looked down at the list of folks who are on in here right now. Boy we are busy tonight.


----------



## dmmj

I like calif seasons. Summer, 1 day of fall, slightly cooler summer, slightly cooler summer, back to summer again


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I like calif seasons. Summer, 1 day of fall, slightly cooler summer, slightly cooler summer, back to summer again



 which is why I don't want to live in CA.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

how is everyone? sorry i have been away. food poisoning! no fun!


----------



## lynnedit

Melly-n-shorty said:


> how is everyone? sorry i have been away. food poisoning! no fun!



Ouch. That's no fun!


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning!!!! 40F here this morning!


----------



## dmmj

up to 80 in some areas, but it gets down into the forties at night

I am glad to say that the heartburn meds seem to be working quite well, could not be happier with the results so far.

I am thinking of changing my name to Iamhotforyoudavid


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry...I don't get it.

Who is hot for David? Or is it the heart burn that's "hot"?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Sorry...I don't get it.
> 
> Who is hot for David? Or is it the heart burn that's "hot"?



Reminds me, David, have you made any moves on the woman you would like to try dating?





pdrobber said:


> Good morning!!!! 40F here this morning!



Morning Peter (and all the rest of you). It's a sunny 13 up from 10 degrees earlier. There is also this nice, but small, layer just barely more then a dusting of snow on the ground. Yvonne, wanna come walk with me and the dogs... and cats? 





Melly-n-shorty said:


> how is everyone? sorry i have been away. food poisoning! no fun!



I promise everybody, this time it was not from my cooking!  Never have knowingly had it and I feel sorry for you having it. Was it just you or the whole house?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui: You haven't walked the dogs yet? Poor doggies. They must be crossing their legs and doing the "I gotta pee" dance!! And NO!!!! You can keep your snow. I'm a warm weather person.


----------



## lynnedit

I am reading these posts and chuckling, for the most part (except for Melissa's ordeal).
Hint of snow here and we are all preparing for the BIG STORM. Currently 35F.
Can't turn on the news, they are obsessed with it.
Jacqui, I like to picture your cats coming along for the walk (pretending they 'happen' to be going that way...)


----------



## tyler0912

Evening all,


----------



## bubbles01

Evening All,

Has taken me all day to recover from the freeze last night! We dont get them here very often... but it was -3 overnight..BBRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! my hands are only just thawing out from being out today. When I drove the girls to the bus stop this morning for the school bus I had to defrost the car!

Torts needless to say are inside in their box..

Hope everyone else is well.

H xx


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui: You haven't walked the dogs yet? Poor doggies. They must be crossing their legs and doing the "I gotta pee" dance!! And NO!!!! You can keep your snow. I'm a warm weather person.



They had a quick run over to Mister's favorite pee pole and then the spot for Mocha.  I am talking their longer walk, or was.  We went without you.  I had decided I needed my shoes on rather then going sockless Crocs, so had come back in after just the quick trip and before redressing had come online. Of course, even when they have just gone on a long walk, if they think they may be able to con somebody into another walk, they act like they have never been outside at all.  I decided there is a good two inches maybe three out there. Sadly, it's the light fluffy stuff. 





lynnedit said:


> Jacqui, I like to picture your cats coming along for the walk (pretending they 'happen' to be going that way...)



Some of them proudly walk with us. Some are more the "accidental" come alongs. Some meet us part way on our walk. It's fun and entertaining for the most part. Folks say we make a cute parade.  Today for some strange reason (as in snow ), we had no cats following after the first half a block. 







tyler0912 said:


> Evening all,



Evening, even tho here it is barely noon.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well I don't know how cold it got here last night, but the water pipe that I use to fill the horse's waterer split and was dripping water all over my tack room. My son-in-law just put it in for me this past summer. He went up the outside back wall of the barn, over under the roof, or on the ceiling, then down to a hose bib on the front of the barn. He warned me (copper pipe) to drain out the water at night so it wouldn't freeze, but did I listen? No-o. Of course, he's working out of town this week, so it has to stay turned off until this week-end.


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Evening All,
> 
> Has taken me all day to recover from the freeze last night! We dont get them here very often... but it was -3 overnight..BBRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! my hands are only just thawing out from being out today. When I drove the girls to the bus stop this morning for the school bus I had to defrost the car!



See Yvonne, now this is what one can call cold, not that cool stuff you complain about.  





emysemys said:


> Well I don't know how cold it got here last night, but the water pipe that I use to fill the horse's waterer split and was dripping water all over my tack room. My son-in-law just put it in for me this past summer. He went up the outside back wall of the barn, over under the roof, or on the ceiling, then down to a hose bib on the front of the barn. He warned me (copper pipe) to drain out the water at night so it wouldn't freeze, but did I listen? No-o. Of course, he's working out of town this week, so it has to stay turned off until this week-end.



Bet you remember to drain it from now on.  Sucky way to start the day. Look at the bright side, that makes atleast two bad things, so it's about time for luck to come back your way.


----------



## bubbles01

Some of my neighbours had frozen pipes today and NO WATER all day.... bit of a pain when you need a wee!!! We just aren't geared up for cold weather at all, it happens so rarely.


----------



## cherylim

Hello, again!

I only seem to have time to call in lately. I need to get back here a bit more!

I'm busy with my full-time job and my freelance work from the moment I wake until 7pm. Then, I have an hour to eat before I go out on the bike at 8pm. By the time I get home and settled it's coming up to 9pm and I'm exhausted! Have been going to bed early most days, and even when I'm not I've got plenty else to keep me busy.

Aiming for five miles on the bike for the first time tonight. It says it's 3C here today, but I'm not convinced it's that warm. Still, can't complain seeing what everyone else is dealing with!


----------



## Jacqui

Just have to learn not to flush each time you do pee.  I always tell my kids to think of it as camping... only inside the house. 

Finally got the appt made to take in my newest sick dump out kitten in at 2:30. Poor thing is so congested, it can barely breath.  Am sure that's why it is nothing but skin and bones. Seems to be a bit fiesty under it all, as she used her nails on me each time I cleaned out her eye and opened her nose. She will need all that fiestiness to survive as I think she has used up all her body reserves and may be already on her 9th life.



cherylim said:


> Hello, again!
> 
> I only seem to have time to call in lately. I need to get back here a bit more!
> 
> I'm busy with my full-time job and my freelance work from the moment I wake until 7pm. Then, I have an hour to eat before I go out on the bike at 8pm. By the time I get home and settled it's coming up to 9pm and I'm exhausted! Have been going to bed early most days, and even when I'm not I've got plenty else to keep me busy.
> 
> Aiming for five miles on the bike for the first time tonight. It says it's 3C here today, but I'm not convinced it's that warm. Still, can't complain seeing what everyone else is dealing with!



No, I think your priorities are straight, even tho we love having you here. You are instead doing something for your health and that is more important then chatting with us silly people. Good luck with the five mile ride!


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Finally got the appt made to take in my newest sick dump out kitten in at 2:30. Poor thing is so congested, it can barely breath.  Am sure that's why it is nothing but skin and bones. Seems to be a bit fiesty under it all, as she used her nails on me each time I cleaned out her eye and opened her nose. She will need all that fiestiness to survive as I think she has used up all her body reserves and may be already on her 9th life.






Poor little thing.

Helen, did you have any luck finding out about phones for your husband?

Hello, Tyler!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Just have to learn not to flush each time you do pee.  I always tell my kids to think of it as camping... only inside the house.
> 
> Finally got the appt made to take in my newest sick dump out kitten in at 2:30. Poor thing is so congested, it can barely breath.  Am sure that's why it is nothing but skin and bones. Seems to be a bit fiesty under it all, as she used her nails on me each time I cleaned out her eye and opened her nose. She will need all that fiestiness to survive as I think she has used up all her body reserves and may be already on her 9th life.
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, again!
> 
> I only seem to have time to call in lately. I need to get back here a bit more!
> 
> I'm busy with my full-time job and my freelance work from the moment I wake until 7pm. Then, I have an hour to eat before I go out on the bike at 8pm. By the time I get home and settled it's coming up to 9pm and I'm exhausted! Have been going to bed early most days, and even when I'm not I've got plenty else to keep me busy.
> 
> Aiming for five miles on the bike for the first time tonight. It says it's 3C here today, but I'm not convinced it's that warm. Still, can't complain seeing what everyone else is dealing with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think your priorities are straight, even tho we love having you here. You are instead doing something for your health and that is more important then chatting with us silly people. Good luck with the five mile ride!
Click to expand...




So sad about the kitten. 

Such a shame that people domesticate animals then throw them out to fend for themselves.

Going to see how much time I can find for TFO tonight - not used to not having any free time but I've got a lot to balance. Last year my weight loss wasn't a huge success, and I'm determined to get back to my lowest weight before the summer!

Also due to get out of debt in a fortnight, so I've got a lot to keep me busy as I work towards that, too.

In return, I'm seeing about taking a short holiday for my birthday in September. Going to try and gather some money together alongside saving for the wedding.

Speaking of the wedding, I get to try that gorgeous dress on in a few days!


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl - Good luck with 5 miles - you'll have to send that thing with the link to your route again so we can see where you went!

Hey Lynne, I have a lady in NY (kind of a client, but I dont get paid for helping her...sigh) who is going to get a SIM card and is looking out for a phone and she will overnight them to Alan, hopefully he will get them for next Sunday. The way the ship post works things have to go to Miami first, where carnivals Head Office is, then get sent on - bit like a diplomatic pouch!!! Am keeping my fingers crossed as the internet connection on the ship is too slow for Skype so we are stuck with facebook chat at the minute... better than nothing I suppose. 

Just been outside and checked the temp.... currently sitting at 1 degree... OMG looks like it's gonna be a cold one again.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> I promise everybody, this time it was not from my cooking!  Never have knowingly had it and I feel sorry for you having it. Was it just you or the whole house?





It was just me. I am the only one who had the burgers... when u have it u will know it. I was eaither huggung the toilet or sitting on it for the last 2 and a half days.


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - Good luck with 5 miles - you'll have to send that thing with the link to your route again so we can see where you went!



Haha, here's the link to my profile:

http://www.endomondo.com/profile/461113

If you watch at 8PM UK time, you'll get to see my route live, and sometimes send messages that come through my phone. 

As you'll see from past routes, though, I don't do an interesting ride. I can't handle hills yet, so I just cycle around the estate in circles of varying size. One day, I'm going to cycle to work and back...one day...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

bubbles01 said:


> Some of my neighbours had frozen pipes today and NO WATER all day.... bit of a pain when you need a wee!!! We just aren't geared up for cold weather at all, it happens so rarely.



Ok that sucks... hope things are better and you are "relieved" now!

Cheryl, sounds like the bikeing is going well! Great news about the dress! Hope you feel like a princess!


----------



## bubbles01

Right guys are we all gonna watch Cheryl's route tonight!! I am!! 

Melissa - we had water, as we have an emergency tank and water pump... so we had a long queue of neighbours 'popping in for a coffee!' Glad to hear you're feeling better now. xx


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Right guys are we all gonna watch Cheryl's route tonight!! I am!!




That's some pressure! Now I HAVE to manage five miles. 

Right, I'm off to get changed. See you all on the other side!


----------



## lynnedit

how fun!

Go Cheryl! (kudos for getting out there)


----------



## bubbles01

Am watching.....8.13km so far......


----------



## cherylim

Done!


----------



## bubbles01

Well Done Cheryl!! I couldn't find where you put comments on to give you some support whilst you were out there!!! x x x


----------



## lynnedit

5.63 miles, way to gooo!!!!


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Well Done Cheryl!! I couldn't find where you put comments on to give you some support whilst you were out there!!! x x x



Haha. It's called Peptalk, but it only seems to appear half the time for some reason, and requires you to be on Facebook or to sign up. My fiance tried yesterday, and it was there for him until he clicked through to Facebook, signed in, went to send his message and it was gone.

Still, it was motivational knowing you might all be watching! 

Three days of easier cycling until the weekend, now. Yay!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> 5.63 miles, way to gooo!!!!



So you went way over the five miles! So impressed with you, Cheryl!

Back from the Vet and $90 poorer.  This little skinny thing only weighs 2 lbs, but has this fiesty personality whenever you do anything she does not want done. It was taking three of us, to keep her calm for her temp taking. She was so cute, she talked all the time we did that mean thing to her.  We kept coming up with names, the Vet had one of his suggestions as Potential. I am thinking Po might be her name.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.63 miles, way to gooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you went way over the five miles! So impressed with you, Cheryl!
> 
> Back from the Vet and $90 poorer.  This little skinny thing only weighs 2 lbs, but has this fiesty personality whenever you do anything she does not want done. It was taking three of us, to keep her calm for her temp taking. She was so cute, she talked all the time we did that mean thing to her.  We kept coming up with names, the Vet had one of his suggestions as Potential. I am thinking Po might be her name.
Click to expand...


Indeed I did. 

Now, how many cats do you take in at once? And do you just take any you find or do you have to be picky about it?

What colour is little Po?


----------



## bubbles01

Po! Like a little teletubbie! That is so cute... 

I'm off to bed, just managed half an hour with the hubby on facebook chat, was great to be able to talk rather than a snatched 'how are you, how are the kids, right gotta go' conversation!! 

Gotta be up to get the kids off to school at 7.15am and no doubt defrost the car again.....

Night all, see you tomorrow!

Helen xxx


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Now, how many cats do you take in at once? And do you just take any you find or do you have to be picky about it?
> 
> What colour is little Po?



I just took in this new one. Depends what I am taking them in for. Have taken 10 at one time for a spay clinic and for kittens I think about a dozen at once was my highest count. This one was a new dump, skinny, closed and infected eye, almost a solid stream of mucus from nose. An emergency type visit. Otherwise I keep mental lists of who is next to go in as funds are available.

Po is almost all black shorthair, with patching of white and orange to make her a calico. Most of the white is on her paws. (maybe belly can't remember about that part of her)


----------



## Jacqui

Just looked at Weatherbug, it's a balmy 4 degrees outside.


----------



## lynnedit

Brrrrrrr....


----------



## bubbles01

OMG - Had to chase the school bus as my windscreen was so iced up it took 10 minutes to defrost! 

Picture one Honda Jeep driving erratically chasing a 52 seater school bus down country lanes.... lights flashing, horn beeping...Oh the shame......!

Most of my neighbours think I'm a bit strange.... now they are sure........


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

bubbles01 said:


> OMG - Had to chase the school bus as my windscreen was so iced up it took 10 minutes to defrost!
> 
> Picture one Honda Jeep driving erratically chasing a 52 seater school bus down country lanes.... lights flashing, horn beeping...Oh the shame......!
> 
> Most of my neighbours think I'm a bit strange.... now they are sure........



lol why did you have to chase the school bus? you have painted a very entertaining mental picture.


----------



## bubbles01

I drive the two girls to the bus stop every day, and there is a school bus that picks up all the kids from the village and takes them to school which is about 7 miles away... We have to be waiting at the roundabout in the village at 7.45am, and I got there to see it driving off down the road! So I chased it, and it eventually stopped near the local shop to let the kids on.... how embarrassing... very bad parenting today!


----------



## lynnedit

I am sure your girls were thrilled. *OH MUM!*
That was a funny mental picture.


----------



## Jacqui

I have done that a few times. Would have been helpful at the time, if I knew the bus route and I could have gotten ahead of it, rather then following on country roads. I learned that none of my four kids knew the route. They were always too busy do1ing other things to know where the bus went.


----------



## Yvonne G

So, a couple days ago I went to go to the store and my truck was dead. I called the mechanic and they advised me to not have the towing service jump it because it might mess up the electronics (fairly new vehicle). So the towing service came this a.m. Couldn't get up my driveway! Its a single car wide, on a hill and with a curve. The driver told me that if I'd like to take advantage of their battery service, he could cancel out this service call and make a battery appointment (he was sure it was a bad battery). The battery guy came in about 15 minutes. Gave me a new battery and now I'm rarin' to go!! Its amazing how much you think you have to do when there's no vehicle in which to do it! It only cost me $125. I think that's pretty much what it would have cost me if I bought it and installed it myself. But, man-o-man! The money just seems to FLY outta' my checking account!!! I really know how to spend it.


----------



## bubbles01

Any money I have burns a hole in my pocket Yvonne! I swear it should go further than it does.....sigh.. 

Not helped by my darling children - 'mum, can I have?' 'Mum have you got a euro?' Love them....


----------



## Jacqui

I always have found the rate of speed for money to "disappear" is the less money you have, the faster it goes. Just always seems once your budget is so tight it is squeaking, is when everything starts breaking down or getting sick. 

Glad you back up and running. I also agree, it's when you have no vehicle that all your mind seems to come up with are places to go and things you need to go get. Have a running vehicle sitting in your driveway and you can go days without feeling the need to take it out.

I also hear what your saying Helen, children seem to be major money eaters.


----------



## Yvonne G

Normally I get up, get dressed, feed the cats and dog, don my coat, gloves and visor and go outside to clean up horse poop, feed tortoises, etc. But because of having to wait for the tow truck, all I did this a.m. was feed the horse. Then I came in and built a fire in the wood stove. The house is so nice and toasty, that I'm having a hard time telling myself I need to go outside and tend to the tortoises. Its already after 10a.m. They must think the sun has died and they're going to have to live in the dark for the rest of their lives. There I go again... anthropomorphising!!

UGH! Gotta go....


----------



## Jacqui

I am finding I am wanting to stay longer in the morning, just laying in the bed under the nice warm blanket. Rather then getting up to face the cool bedroom and the work to do, especially the outside jobs. I get up, feed the outside cats, then depending on how late it is, will sit down and warm up (by coming online  ). Then I take the dogs for their walks. Do another warmup session before what ever chore is next to do.


----------



## lynnedit

Now why do I want to wrap in a blanket near a warm fire all of a sudden?


----------



## Jacqui

I use to always have several feeders and several types of food out during the winter for birds. Between the fact that I have not been home all the time the last couple of winters and now the build up of the outside/feral cat population I stopped doing it. Earlier (like a month ago) I was cleaning things out in the kitchen and found an older jar of peanut butter. I decided not to toss it, but to instead do what I had in the past and instead spread it onto some of the old pine tree trunks. I had not saw much being eaten however. 

Then suddenly the last two days with all the snow on the ground, has brought in flocks of juncos (mainly) circling around on those trucks to get to the peanut butter. Has been fun watching them. The cold and snow meanwhile has kept the cats more either inside the buildings or staying on paths, so they have not been bothering the birds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Do we have any Janet Evanovich fans here on the pretend chat? I just finished reading the 18th in the series. I never get tired of them. And last night I saw a trailer on TV for the new movie, One for the Money. I have to admit that I'm a little disappointed with the casting. I don't see Debbie Reynolds as Grama Mazur. I see Betty White in that role. And Sherry whatever, doesn't seem like Lula to me. Also, the two male leads aren't hunky enough. At any rate, I'm looking forward to seeing the movie.


----------



## lynnedit

I bet Betty White was too busy. She is everywhere!


----------



## Yvonne G

Did you watch her 90th birthday bash the other night? I never used to like her when she was younger, but I've really grown to appreciate her since Golden Girls. And I really like her in Hot in Cleveland.

On the birthday show, they didn't show Mary Tyler Moore walking. She was already at the mike when she was introduced. And she looks very frail. I wonder if she is ill.


----------



## dmmj

MTM is diabetic and has many many problems with her legs, most likely diabetic nueropathy and loss of leg feeling and ability to walk. 
Just my view not a medical doctor.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> MTM is diabetic and has many many problems with her legs, most likely diabetic nueropathy and loss of leg feeling and ability to walk.
> Just my view not a medical doctor.



Yvonne, I like HOt in cleveland too, good group.
David, I think you are right. I think she was being propped up a bit, too bad.


----------



## Jacqui

*yawns* Is it bedtime, yet?


----------



## pdrobber

I was feeling that way around 2pm...I think I might try to finish the book I'm reading on my kindle...


----------



## Yvonne G

What are you reading, Peter?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> Do we have any Janet Evanovich fans here on the pretend chat? I just finished reading the 18th in the series. I never get tired of them. And last night I saw a trailer on TV for the new movie, One for the Money. I have to admit that I'm a little disappointed with the casting. I don't see Debbie Reynolds as Grama Mazur. I see Betty White in that role. And Sherry whatever, doesn't seem like Lula to me. Also, the two male leads aren't hunky enough. At any rate, I'm looking forward to seeing the movie.


I'm a fan! i am just waiting for 18 to hit the used book store! I am always giggling when i read her books. the mental pictures she paints are awesomely funny. i agree the casting was a little flimsy. the guy playing ranger is too pretty boy.


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you think about The Rock as Ranger?


----------



## pdrobber

It's called "American Chica: Two Worlds, One Childhood" by Marie Arana. It's about a Peruvian American girl's upbringing, living in both Peru and the US back and forth, her father Peruvian and her mother American. .

borrowed it from the public library, delivered to my kindle for 14 days for free! when time's up it returns itself and I can go loan it again, but not renew it. There's limited copies available (2 for most books in my county's library collection) and it seems strange that there would be a limit but I suppose it's for how many copies the library has actually bought the rights to or something like that...

I'm also working on another one, which is free for the kindle, "Valley of Wild Horses" by Zane Grey, basically a novel about the semi-old west.


----------



## Yvonne G

My mother was a great Zane Grey fan. She had every single book he ever wrote. Trouble with them is, they were all the same. Tenderfoot goes west, learns how to be a cowboy, meets girl, girl gets kidnapped by bad guys, hero rescues girl and they all live happily ever after. Oh, I forgot the Indians...but you get the picture. The Stephanie Plum books are like that too (same story every time), but the author writes in such a humorous fashion that you don't mind its the same story over and over. Stephanie tries to capture the bad guy who missed his court date, bad guy gets away from Stephanie, Stephanie gets into trouble, Ranger gets her out of trouble (calls her "Babe"), Stephanie has overnighter with Joe, Grama Mazur goes along on a capture carrying her gun in her bag, etc. etc. Oh, I forgot the part where Stephanie gets her car blown up...that usually happens in every story...and there have been 18 of them now.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> What do you think about The Rock as Ranger?



ha ha ha! he is who i picture when i read the books! am i not the only one? I always picture Ellen Albertini Dow for grandma Mazur. I think Betty white could rock it too!



emysemys said:


> My mother was a great Zane Grey fan. She had every single book he ever wrote. Trouble with them is, they were all the same. Tenderfoot goes west, learns how to be a cowboy, meets girl, girl gets kidnapped by bad guys, hero rescues girl and they all live happily ever after. Oh, I forgot the Indians...but you get the picture. The Stephanie Plum books are like that too (same story every time), but the author writes in such a humorous fashion that you don't mind its the same story over and over. Stephanie tries to capture the bad guy who missed his court date, bad guy gets away from Stephanie, Stephanie gets into trouble, Ranger gets her out of trouble (calls her "Babe"), Stephanie has overnighter with Joe, Grama Mazur goes along on a capture carrying her gun in her bag, etc. etc. Oh, I forgot the part where Stephanie gets her car blown up...that usually happens in every story...and there have been 18 of them now.



i love the characters. Mooner cracks me up! i love it when he pops in! and i always love when she gets Joyce back for being a pain in her but ha ha ha. my personal favorite is when she beavers Joyce's house!


----------



## bubbles01

Morning All!!!! Well it's 1.pm here but you get the picture!

Hope everyone is well

H xx


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Good afternoon to you Helen!


----------



## ShadowRancher

I'm kind of afraid to start participating in this chat...I already spend 75% of my free time on TFO  my roomie has threatened to hide my iPad


----------



## lynnedit

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Good afternoon to you Helen!



We could always say, 'Good Day!'. Oh, but then it might even be night... 



ShadowRancher said:


> I'm kind of afraid to start participating in this chat...I already spend 75% of my free time on TFO  my roomie has threatened to hide my iPad



Be afraid, be very afraid...
(It's OK, there is so much to learn...)


----------



## ShadowRancher

haha thanks, give me justification  (its ok, its waaaay too late, I could never stop)


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> haha thanks, give me justification  (its ok, its waaaay too late, I could never stop)



 Warn your roommate that bad karma follows folks who hide iPads.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks, give me justification  (its ok, its waaaay too late, I could never stop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warn your roommate that bad karma follows folks who hide iPads.
Click to expand...


Good idea! ...in her defense she brought this up when I whined that I was in my pjs and didn't want to go out when her mom called and offered to take us out for a steak dinner while she was in town, I totally deserved it (and did end up going out for some delicious free food )


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Peter, will you come walk my dogs for me today? Wind chill is 2 with 12 for the other temp. I guess I should just be happy with them both still being on the positive side, huh?



ShadowRancher said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks, give me justification  (its ok, its waaaay too late, I could never stop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warn your roommate that bad karma follows folks who hide iPads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea! ...in her defense she brought this up when I whined that I was in my pjs and didn't want to go out when her mom called and offered to take us out for a steak dinner while she was in town, I totally deserved it (and did end up going out for some delicious free food )
Click to expand...


Free food is always worth getting dressed for!


----------



## pdrobber

haha I have to walk the dogs at work today! I might as well come by and get yours too!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui, I think that is my new philosophy on life. Seriously, I want that statement on a tee shirt


----------



## bubbles01

Peter - agree with Jacqui... I'll ALWAYS get dressed if there is free food involved! 

I am having technical difficulties today - our new router finally arrived to make us wireless... and can I get it installed...Nope! The phone company are saying they have reset it, and that I will have to wait now and see if that works, if not they will send a technician and charge me 50 euros!!!! NOT gonna happen - their box, their fault! I just want a solid internet connection, not too much to ask is it?? 

Daisy has been wandering today - I let the torts out for a bit this afternoon when the sun was out. It was -7 last night so they spent another night indoors. I think she is missing her freedom as everytime I turned around she had legged it off to another area of the garden!! The others are quite happy and I think are actually enjoying their box under the heater. Niles and Fluffy both have all 4 legs splayed out and are resting their heads on the floor!!


----------



## Jacqui

Ah the famous dead tortoise sprawl. 

The walk was a lot worse thinking about, then actually doing. Isn't that normally the case? None of the cats came with us, but did pick up two of them coming back around the home block. 

Peter how many do you take out at one time? How far do you walk them?


----------



## cherylim

Evening all!

No clients have been in touch tonight, so I'm free until I go cycling at 8pm! Exciting stuff.

Going to put Aristocats on, and sit here by the fire. Until Ian gets back, anyway. Then, I'll turn the fire off and pretend it's just extra-warm in the lounge tonight for no reason...


----------



## ShadowRancher

cherylim said:


> Evening all!
> 
> No clients have been in touch tonight, so I'm free until I go cycling at 8pm! Exciting stuff.
> 
> Going to put Aristocats on, and sit here by the fire. Until Ian gets back, anyway. Then, I'll turn the fire off and pretend it's just extra-warm in the lounge tonight for no reason...



Hahaha I do the same thing! Warm? Whatever do you mean? I made you cookies, it was just the oven!

Also Aristocats, yes.


----------



## cherylim

ShadowRancher said:


> Hahaha I do the same thing! Warm? Whatever do you mean? I made you cookies, it was just the oven!
> 
> Also Aristocats, yes.




Haha...yeah...he's not being bribed with cookies.


----------



## Jacqui

So you both basically cover up the fact you made the house warmer then I assume they think it should be kept at?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> So you both basically cover up the fact you made the house warmer then I assume they think it should be kept at?



Exactly.


----------



## ShadowRancher

cherylim said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I do the same thing! Warm? Whatever do you mean? I made you cookies, it was just the oven!
> 
> Also Aristocats, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...yeah...he's not being bribed with cookies.
Click to expand...


They are perfect though...bribe, distraction and semi-plausible explanation all in one.


----------



## pdrobber

One dog at a time, because its easier to manage, we can give them all the attention and they're not distracted. We walk them to a park across the street where they do their business. Another reason is that usually at any time at least some of the dogs we have aren't great around other dogs.


----------



## cherylim

ShadowRancher said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I do the same thing! Warm? Whatever do you mean? I made you cookies, it was just the oven!
> 
> Also Aristocats, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...yeah...he's not being bribed with cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are perfect though...bribe, distraction and semi-plausible explanation all in one.
Click to expand...


I like your thinking, but baking takes time I just don't have. I need an alternative!


----------



## ShadowRancher

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you both basically cover up the fact you made the house warmer then I assume they think it should be kept at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


Haha, yup!



cherylim said:


> I like your thinking, but baking takes time I just don't have. I need an alternative!



sorry, that's all the genius I have for one day


----------



## lynnedit

Ummm, neck rub?


----------



## cherylim

ShadowRancher said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you both basically cover up the fact you made the house warmer then I assume they think it should be kept at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, yup!
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your thinking, but baking takes time I just don't have. I need an alternative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, that's all the genius I have for one day
Click to expand...




Then I shall wait for tomorrow's instalment.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you both basically cover up the fact you made the house warmer then I assume they think it should be kept at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, yup!
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your thinking, but baking takes time I just don't have. I need an alternative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, that's all the genius I have for one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I shall wait for tomorrow's instalment.
Click to expand...




Atleast that buys you some time to think up another reason.


----------



## bubbles01

Oh Man... what a day. You know those ones where you just feel like banging your head against a brick wall?

Am going to check all my usual online haunts then go to bed.... maybe tomorrow will be better. 

Night all

H x


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Oh Man... what a day. You know those ones where you just feel like banging your head against a brick wall?
> 
> Am going to check all my usual online haunts then go to bed.... maybe tomorrow will be better.
> 
> Night all
> 
> H x



Hey, easy on the wall please! Sorry your day wasn't so great, I hope tomorrow is so much better. *hugs*


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! almost halfway done with MY work week. Still have today, tomorrow and Sunday...and the weather isn't going to cooperate tomorrow...


----------



## bubbles01

Gives Up....... 

My laptop has now decided it wants a password before it lets me in..... and I have never put a password on it so I can only guess one of my darling children has done it.. needless to say complete denial from all 3 of them! 

I now have a 20m ethernet cable running to the router downstairs, which my landlord isnt too happy about - because I cant get this PC to work wirelessly, something is wrong with this little Tenda wireless adapter which give the desktop wireless.

2 computers, neither of them behaving, and the techie husband is 6000 miles away.... 

I am going to go and sit in a quiet corner somewhere and mutter to myself. if there are any techie members who may be able to advise I'd be super grateful - it all seems to be about this Tenda W311u Wireless N Adapter anybody know anything about them??


----------



## Yvonne G

I haven't a clue, but when "they" gave me a new modem, the password was the long string of numbers on the bottom of the modem.


----------



## bubbles01

Have got into laptop! Hooray! It still wont connect to the wireless thingy but hey - one step further!

The tenda adapter is on and showing, but it wont search for networks.... I am thinking I may go for broke and just uninstall it and then reinstall it to see if that sorts it out.... or breaks it completely - it will go one way or the other.


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Gives Up.......
> 
> My laptop has now decided it wants a password before it lets me in..... and I have never put a password on it so I can only guess one of my darling children has done it.. needless to say complete denial from all 3 of them!
> 
> I now have a 20m ethernet cable running to the router downstairs, which my landlord isnt too happy about - because I cant get this PC to work wirelessly, something is wrong with this little Tenda wireless adapter which give the desktop wireless.
> 
> 2 computers, neither of them behaving, and the techie husband is 6000 miles away....
> 
> I am going to go and sit in a quiet corner somewhere and mutter to myself. if there are any techie members who may be able to advise I'd be super grateful - it all seems to be about this Tenda W311u Wireless N Adapter anybody know anything about them??



Helen, I am not tech savvy, but my husband is less so. In our case it is a matter of the unsavvy leading the unsavvier. 
Generally there is a password for the modem, Yvonne is right. Since you are able to get on using the ethernet cable to your desktops (is that right?), then the modem is 'talking' to those computers via the cable, or wired. 
Have you tried hooking up your laptop to the ethernet cable to see if it works directly with the modem? If so, then at least you know your laptop can get onto to internet, at least wired directly. (although the laptop preferences have to be set to 'connect via modem', or similar phrasing).
If your laptop can get on the internet via the Ethernet cable, then you are right, the Tenda W311u Wireless N Adapter (I assume this is a USB that you plug into your laptop?) is not communicating wirelessly with your modem. In that case you would need to call the Tenda people (a fun prospect, to be sure!) to walk you through your laptop settings.
And now I can't tell if this makes any sense...!!! 
Lynne


----------



## Jacqui

I think best bet is to get on the phone with the adapter folks and have them walk you thru. We have had to do that a few times, especially when first getting new adapters, even the "professionals" had to work to get them going correctly.


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Have got into laptop! Hooray! It still wont connect to the wireless thingy but hey - one step further!
> 
> The tenda adapter is on and showing, but it wont search for networks.... I am thinking I may go for broke and just uninstall it and then reinstall it to see if that sorts it out.... or breaks it completely - it will go one way or the other.


Crazy time differences! Some how my previous post posted after yours!
Did you hook your laptop up directly to the cable?
Yes, good idea. Uninstall the USB (dump it from your hard drive and empty trash). You can even unplug and replug in your modem. then try reinstalling your USB. Good luck!


----------



## bubbles01

Thanks for all your input - yes the laptop connects via the cable, just not wirelessly and after wasting half an hours precious chatting time with my hubby we now know it is definitely the Tenda thingy which has been switched from AP mode to ICS mode (apparently???!!) but neither of us can figure out how to turn it back!!!! 

I love my kids, especially when they play with stuff they shouldn't.....

So I have made a phone call to a 21 year old young man who is a computer type, and who has had many many free shots of Captain Morgans Spiced in our Bar these last 2 summers and called in a favour! He is coming over tomorrow at 1pm to sort it out. So it's eldest to his drum lesson at 11am and then back here to get myself wireless!!!

I am going to have a coffee and maybe even a small glass of wine I think....... STRESS!!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Be proud. At least you nailed down the problem!
I agree, talking to the USB people, when you have the courage, is probably a good next step.


----------



## cherylim

Hello *yawn*

So tired this evening. Have had an extra night off the cycling because I was preparing for my first bit of wedding dress shopping tomorrow. Feel exhausted from this week, though - I think my body might enjoy this extra day to recover!


----------



## Jacqui

Well good luck and have fun tomorrow!!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Well good luck and have fun tomorrow!!



Thanks. I'm dreading it, really!

I hate clothes shopping at the best of times! I'm sure I'll get excited about it tomorrow...


----------



## Jacqui

I am one of those who picks up my clothes as I happen by them while grocery shopping at WalMart. Just the other day, I spent hours watching my son do his clothes shopping. Shoes alone were an hour to get. With the clothes he checked all the racks, compared prices, colors/textures, then finally tried some on, checked his budget again, and then chose them. Reminded me of when the girls went to pick out prom dresses.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I am one of those who picks up my clothes as I happen by them while grocery shopping at WalMart. Just the other day, I spent hours watching my son do his clothes shopping. Shoes alone were an hour to get. With the clothes he checked all the racks, compared prices, colors/textures, then finally tried some on, checked his budget again, and then chose them. Reminded me of when the girls went to pick out prom dresses.



I can't shop for myself at all! Growing up I had charity shop clothes, anything that could be bought cheap. By the time I was able to buy clothes for myself I'd missed out on getting into style as a young teenager, and it's just never interested me since. I have no fashion sense, I just go for comfort and only buy something new when I absolutely HAVE to.

I'll go shopping with Ian, and he'll have to force me to look in the clothes section. I'll walk past EVERYTHING going "I don't think it's me...", and Ian has to pull things off the rails and go "I think it IS you. Just try it on!"

I should trust him more. He's proven to be right plenty of times, and he bought me loads of clothes for Christmas, all of which I loved but know I would NEVER have bought on my own.


----------



## lynnedit

cheryl, good luck trying on your wedding dress! Be sure to take pics.



Jacqui said:


> I am one of those who picks up my clothes as I happen by them while grocery shopping at WalMart. Just the other day, I spent hours watching my son do his clothes shopping. Shoes alone were an hour to get. With the clothes he checked all the racks, compared prices, colors/textures, then finally tried some on, checked his budget again, and then chose them. Reminded me of when the girls went to pick out prom dresses.



Your son sounds amazingly organized.


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl, I know your no doubt really worried about how "bad" you think your dream gown will look on you. Just relax. First your doing so good and putting so much hard work into your exercise program, that the dress will look even better by the time the big day comes... not to mention the glow you will be wearing so folks aren't even going to be focused on the dress, but rather you and your personal radiance. Also dresses that we think we love from pictures, don't always end up looking so good to us in real life and that's okay.  There is a dress out there that when you try it on, you will just "know" it's the one for you. Just above all else, be easy on yourself and just have fun.



cherylim said:


> I can't shop for myself at all! Growing up I had charity shop clothes, anything that could be bought cheap. By the time I was able to buy clothes for myself I'd missed out on getting into style as a young teenager, and it's just never interested me since. I have no fashion sense, I just go for comfort and only buy something new when I absolutely HAVE to.
> 
> I'll go shopping with Ian, and he'll have to force me to look in the clothes section. I'll walk past EVERYTHING going "I don't think it's me...", and Ian has to pull things off the rails and go "I think it IS you. Just try it on!"
> 
> I should trust him more. He's proven to be right plenty of times, and he bought me loads of clothes for Christmas, all of which I loved but know I would NEVER have bought on my own.



You sound a lot like me. I never saw what the big deal about clothes was. I want comfort. The only clothes growing up that were not either hand me downs or homemade, were the ones we got at Christmas. I remember one year I had three jumpers my Grandmother sewed for me. Same pattern, just different material. Then three shirts, too. I learned to change off what shirt was wore with what jumper, so it would appear to be more outfits.  

I am glad you have such a sweet man as your Ian in your life.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Cheryl, I know your no doubt really worried about how "bad" you think your dream gown will look on you. Just relax. First your doing so good and putting so much hard work into your exercise program, that the dress will look even better by the time the big day comes... not to mention the glow you will be wearing so folks aren't even going to be focused on the dress, but rather you and your personal radiance. Also dresses that we think we love from pictures, don't always end up looking so good to us in real life and that's okay.  There is a dress out there that when you try it on, you will just "know" it's the one for you. Just above all else, be easy on yourself and just have fun.





Thanks! 

I am a bit worried about how I'll look, but not too fussed. I think it's mostly that I feel like I'm doing this too early, but my Maid of Honour is pregnant so we're getting started now. Plus, I really want to give this dress a go in case it IS the one I want, because it might not be stocked forever.

Of course, if it does turn out to be the one I want I'm faced with a whole new issue - if I need to order it earlier than I'd like, what size do I trust myself to go for? 

I lost 19lbs, gained 7lbs back, and now I'm losing again - if I have to make a guess I think I'm going to go for one size lower, and get it taken in if I need to. I can manage that, I'm sure.

My problem is that I need order, control and organisation. This is the realm of the unknown for me.  

I think once I've done it once, I'll look forward to next time!


----------



## dmmj

If I spend more than 5 minutes on clothes shopping in a month then the month is wasted.


----------



## lynnedit

Clothes shopping is not quite that bad for me, but my eyes do glaze over after about 5 minutes, so I have to hurry.

Cheryl, only two people matter at your wedding. You and Ian. So if you like the dress, and he likes the dress, you are done.
Ian sounds like a pretty special guy.

Got my wedding dress at a thrift shop for $40, that was our budget. My husband to be and I paid for the wedding, so it was in a large city park. We had a BBQ, pot luck and a soft ball game...


----------



## cherylim

lynnedit said:


> Clothes shopping is not quite that bad for me, but my eyes do glaze over after about 5 minutes, so I have to hurry.
> 
> Cheryl, only two people matter at your wedding. You and Ian. So if you like the dress, and he likes the dress, you are done.
> Ian sounds like a pretty special guy.
> 
> Got my wedding dress at a thrift shop for $40, that was our budget. My husband to be and I paid for the wedding, so it was in a large city park. We had a BBQ, pot luck and a soft ball game...



That sounds like a great wedding. Yes, we're paying for ours but really going all out putting away everything I can, and if I find a dress I like soon I'll start paying in small instalments until the wedding. It's my one indulgence. In return, Ian's picking the food!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes shopping is not quite that bad for me, but my eyes do glaze over after about 5 minutes, so I have to hurry.
> 
> Cheryl, only two people matter at your wedding. You and Ian. So if you like the dress, and he likes the dress, you are done.
> Ian sounds like a pretty special guy.
> 
> Got my wedding dress at a thrift shop for $40, that was our budget. My husband to be and I paid for the wedding, so it was in a large city park. We had a BBQ, pot luck and a soft ball game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great wedding. Yes, we're paying for ours but really going all out putting away everything I can, and if I find a dress I like soon I'll start paying in small instalments until the wedding. It's my one indulgence. In return, Ian's picking the food!
Click to expand...


Yeah but Ian can be seeing this dress until the wedding day.


----------



## bubbles01

Ian does sound like a really great guy - I was mega mega stressed before my wedding (5 months pregnant, whoops! and a size 22!) and my hubby and I spoke on the phone the night before - I was ranting (what me??) about flowers and corsages and all other kid of stuff, so he told me to be quiet and said "Helen, the worst that will happen is that we will end up getting married - everything else is peripheral!" 

He was right - our entire wedding cost less than 300 pounds, I bought fabric and my friends mum made my dress to my design, I did my own flowers, we had a huge party afterwards at a local wine bar as it was Alan's birthday too.... totally relaxed and a wonderful day.... 

You do what makes you happy - if the dress feels right you will just KNOW.... sizing can be altered right up to the night before if need be - just as long as you feel like a princess when you see yourself in it.... and DONT FORGET THE PICS!!!!!!


----------



## wellington

Can I chime in on the wedding stuff. I have been married twice. My first wedding I was so worried about things going right that I didn't enjoy myself or the wedding/reception at all. My second wedding, I did everything I could do to make everything go right. Then the day of my wedding, I let it all go and didn't worry about anything except having fun. A few minor things went a little wrong, but I did not care. Nothing can be done about it anyway at that late stage, so laugh it off and enjoy. Best advice I can give anyone getting married. Do what you need to ahead of time for everything to go right, then laugh off what ever doesn't and have fun, lots of fun. We had a ball. . Congrats and have fun


----------



## bubbles01

Barb - great Post, well said! x x x


----------



## pdrobber

OK so I got an email today while I was at work. It was from someone from the company that I applied to for an internship in GIS about a month ago. I'm going there Thursday...I'm NERVOUS!!!! Don't know what to wear and stuff haha. It's a research consulting firm for businesses and institutions (gov and NGO)...does all types of research and analysis...including GIS which is where I would get some experience! 

BTW I'm exhausted from working Wednesday, yesterday, and today. I'm also working tomorrow and Sunday, and tomorrow the weather is supposed to be terrible for dog walking...sleet, snow, rain, etc...blahhh


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> OK so I got an email today while I was at work. It was from someone from the company that I applied to for an internship in GIS about a month ago. I'm going there Thursday...I'm NERVOUS!!!! Don't know what to wear and stuff haha. It's a research consulting firm for businesses and institutions (gov and NGO)...does all types of research and analysis...including GIS which is where I would get some experience!
> 
> BTW I'm exhausted from working Wednesday, yesterday, and today. I'm also working tomorrow and Sunday, and tomorrow the weather is supposed to be terrible for dog walking...sleet, snow, rain, etc...blahhh



You can never go wrong with nice pants, blazer and tie. Not necessarily a suit. Might be overkill, but better to be on the safe side in case you get a more traditional interviewer. First impressions and all...
Hmmm, now that I think about it, if it is a consulting firm, I wonder if a suit would be better after all...
Would you be doing the research or actually meeting with gov and NGO clients? If just research, suit might not be needed...
And good luck with surviving the elements!!!!





wellington said:


> Can I chime in on the wedding stuff. I have been married twice. My first wedding I was so worried about things going right that I didn't enjoy myself or the wedding/reception at all. My second wedding, I did everything I could do to make everything go right. Then the day of my wedding, I let it all go and didn't worry about anything except having fun. A few minor things went a little wrong, but I did not care. Nothing can be done about it anyway at that late stage, so laugh it off and enjoy. Best advice I can give anyone getting married. Do what you need to ahead of time for everything to go right, then laugh off what ever doesn't and have fun, lots of fun. We had a ball. . Congrats and have fun



Why is it we know how to do it after we do it wrong? Seems like we all have to go through that and learn from our mistakes, lol


----------



## pdrobber

thanks! I'd just be an intern, doing some tasks and learning stuff...I'll probably go with your first suggestion


----------



## cherylim

Morning all!

Got a few hours until I head out. Went to bed pretty late last night, but slept well so I'm all ready for today. I've got the camera on charge. If they let me get some pictures anyone who wants to see them can have a PM!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! woke up, and there's snow on the ground. maybe I'll get lucky and it will be JUST snow, even if all day. I don't mind a "dry" snow, or warmer rain, but icy cold rain, sleet, slushy wet snow and a mix...no, please no.


----------



## cherylim

Aaaaaand...done.

Now to sit here and mull over my next step for many, many hours.


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> good morning! woke up, and there's snow on the ground. maybe I'll get lucky and it will be JUST snow, even if all day. I don't mind a "dry" snow, or warmer rain, but icy cold rain, sleet, slushy wet snow and a mix...no, please no.


I will keep my fingers crossed for you!



cherylim said:


> Aaaaaand...done.
> 
> Now to sit here and mull over my next step for many, many hours.


Wait, do you mean you are done trying on dresses????


----------



## cherylim

lynnedit said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand...done.
> 
> Now to sit here and mull over my next step for many, many hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, do you mean you are done trying on dresses????
Click to expand...


Potentially. The 'done' bit was mostly about today, but the situation is as follows:

That dream dress I found was, really, out of my budget. I adored it on the pictures, so I knew I would force myself to find the money if I needed to, but it was Â£1200 and I was really aiming to spend Â£1000 or less.

Went along today and specifically said I wanted to try my 'dream dress' on first. It meant that if I didn't like it, I could look at others objectively without wondering if that dream dress would be better.

They say you know the perfect dress as soon as you try it on, and that dress gave me that feeling. I felt like I just knew it was right, but I was sensible about it. I knew that might just be the feeling I got from wearing a wedding dress. They let me try lots of others on - all different styles and shapes - and I loved all the ones I tried on. They said they didn't often meet people who suited every style of dress, but I couldn't get my mind off that first one. The others all had nice 'features', but none felt like 'the one' like that first dress.

I asked about their payment plans in advance. My plan was to go away, shop for a few more months then make a decision, but I wanted to check I wouldn't have a chance to leave it so late they stopped stocking this dress. Then, it turned out that they have a sale on until the end of January. If I order in the next ten days, the dress is Â£948, and I don't have to have it ordered until they stop making it, or until eight months before my wedding.

I think it's the one. I really do. We went to another shop to look around, but none felt right. I know there are thousands of dresses out there, but this one felt so perfect and I think the fact that I've adored it since the first time I saw a picture is telling me something. The sale deadline is a pressure to order soon which is concerning me a bit, and I know I'm not leaving myself very long and it was the first one I tried, but I would like to take advantage of the saving. Have looked at a few wedding forums, and there are other women saying they just knew when they tried their first dress that it was the one for them. These women used a lot of time to try on many others, and still went back to the first one.

Need to sleep on my decision, but if I want to do this I want to be making my claim for it next Saturday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning TFO!!!

Well our long spate of sunny weather has come to an end. Yesterday was overcast and it rained like crazy all night long! At last, I can stop running the sprinklers! I love the rain. Well, let me qualify that: I love it when it rains here in California. If I had to go through all the rainy days that my sister up in Oregon goes through, I'd probably slit my wrists! She was telling me that a couple days ago she had to take the shovel and cut ditches in the dirt away from Bob's shed. They've had so much rain that everything is flooded.


----------



## bubbles01

Evening All!

Oh did we have a storm last night.... thank God my torts were inside! Washing lost off the line - balconies covered in various debris that has flown in off the ground and neighbours houses... and my patio tablecloth is in the middle of the torts outside pen!! It is way way too muddy to go get it so I will have to leave it until tomorrow and hope things have dried out. I was awake all night listening to the wind and watching the lightning flashes. Today has been really cold -and now it is a chilly -2... and it's only 7pm... OMG! We have had the power going on and off all day as they cut off the whole island in order to reinstate the areas that had their power lines come down last night - cannot get over this freakish weather!

Cheryl... Go with your gut feeling, if you can imagine seeing your photo up on your lounge wall in that amazing dress every day for the rest of your life, then that's the one to go for. (IMHO of course!!!)

Peter - When I interview staff I always go with the ones who have obviously made an effort - but are comfortable in what they wear. Nothing worse than a nervy interviewee adjusting a shirt collar or fidgeting with a jacket when you want to learn more about them. Shirt, trousers and a nice jacket or blazer sounds like a plan.... Re: The snow..I've obviously missed an earlier post/thread... do you dog walk for other people then??

I was at my son's drum teacher's house this morning and his wife was telling me all about her tortoise! Erm...hello - didn't know she HAD a tortoise! She was telling me it was wandering round their land when they bought it - so she built it a pen and has been keeping it for the last 4 years. Of course I asked her where it was... "Oh it has buried itself since December - I put it a hibernating box out for it but it went under a roof tile so I haven't disturbed him...." Cue me and her going out to get this poor creature out from under it's tile - to find it's not hibernating, just very very cold, probably because the temp at their part of the island was a frightening -10 on Wednesday night and covered in mud. Gave him a nice soak, and he is now in a box with straw and she has instructions to keep her eye on him for the next 24 hours, see what he does and we will go from there.

He is an absolutely beautiful Hermanns, amazing markings, she is very fond of him but a bit clueless really..... oh dear.


----------



## cherylim

We've not had your weather here, Helen, but it's been pretty bad!

Didn't realise at home, but when I was driving to the dress shop I was going along the motorway and almost got pushed into the next lane. Lorries were going everywhere! No accidents, apparently - though I'm surprised at that!



bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl... Go with your gut feeling, if you can imagine seeing your photo up on your lounge wall in that amazing dress every day for the rest of your life, then that's the one to go for. (IMHO of course!!!)



Thanks. Yep, I've been thinking some more. Watching Emrys for a bit and thinking things over, and I'm sure. I didn't want to commit because it felt too early, but the more I think about it the more I realise I'm only THINKING that because I know other people try on hundreds to find the right dress. I should just consider myself lucky, and get that saving.


----------



## bubbles01

** Wants to see the pics of Cheryl trying on the dress.....!**


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I went to the mall to look for leggings for my daughter and decided to stop into a shoe store on impulse... just to see if they had any cute flats. well i walk into the store and the second display i look at i found my shoes for the wedding! 

my main color is such a odd shade of dark red that i never even bothered looking for my shoes in that color. i was going to get champagne, silver or ivory. 

well these shoes will add hight which i will need (Isaac is 6'3" and i am 5'2") they are in my color. they are totally cute. and they had a thick heal so i wont sink into the grass (outdoor wedding). and the best part is... they were on sale from $90.00 to $27 dollars! its my lucky day!!!!!!! i am doing cartwheels and singing "oh happy day"


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> ** Wants to see the pics of Cheryl trying on the dress.....!**



They wouldn't let me take any. 



Melly-n-shorty said:


> I went to the mall to look for leggings for my daughter and decided to stop into a shoe store on impulse... just to see if they had any cute flats. well i walk into the store and the second display i look at i found my shoes for the wedding!
> 
> my main color is such a odd shade of dark red that i never even bothered looking for my shoes in that color. i was going to get champagne, silver or ivory.
> 
> well these shoes will add hight which i will need (Isaac is 6'3" and i am 5'2") they are in my color. they are totally cute. and they had a thick heal so i wont sink into the grass (outdoor wedding). and the best part is... they were on sale from $90.00 to $27 dollars! its my lucky day!!!!!!! i am doing cartwheels and singing "oh happy day"



Fantastic news! I need to think about shoes at some point, but not for a while. I've not seen my dress in its actual colour yet, and won't for a long time, so I can't be sure I'm getting it right. Maybe I'll stumble across some like you did.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand...done.
> 
> Now to sit here and mull over my next step for many, many hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, do you mean you are done trying on dresses????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Potentially. The 'done' bit was mostly about today, but the situation is as follows:
> 
> That dream dress I found was, really, out of my budget. I adored it on the pictures, so I knew I would force myself to find the money if I needed to, but it was Â£1200 and I was really aiming to spend Â£1000 or less.
> 
> Went along today and specifically said I wanted to try my 'dream dress' on first. It meant that if I didn't like it, I could look at others objectively without wondering if that dream dress would be better.
> 
> They say you know the perfect dress as soon as you try it on, and that dress gave me that feeling. I felt like I just knew it was right, but I was sensible about it. I knew that might just be the feeling I got from wearing a wedding dress. They let me try lots of others on - all different styles and shapes - and I loved all the ones I tried on. They said they didn't often meet people who suited every style of dress, but I couldn't get my mind off that first one. The others all had nice 'features', but none felt like 'the one' like that first dress.
> 
> I asked about their payment plans in advance. My plan was to go away, shop for a few more months then make a decision, but I wanted to check I wouldn't have a chance to leave it so late they stopped stocking this dress. Then, it turned out that they have a sale on until the end of January. If I order in the next ten days, the dress is Â£948, and I don't have to have it ordered until they stop making it, or until eight months before my wedding.
> 
> I think it's the one. I really do. We went to another shop to look around, but none felt right. I know there are thousands of dresses out there, but this one felt so perfect and I think the fact that I've adored it since the first time I saw a picture is telling me something. The sale deadline is a pressure to order soon which is concerning me a bit, and I know I'm not leaving myself very long and it was the first one I tried, but I would like to take advantage of the saving. Have looked at a few wedding forums, and there are other women saying they just knew when they tried their first dress that it was the one for them. These women used a lot of time to try on many others, and still went back to the first one.
> 
> Need to sleep on my decision, but if I want to do this I want to be making my claim for it next Saturday.
Click to expand...


Oh wow it sounds like you might have found your dress!! as soon as a dress clicks you know its the one. mine was a different process but when i saw the picture of myself in the gown i have now... i just knew it was the one and didn't feel the same about another dress again. it was almost like i fell in love with a piece of clothing. I am so excited for you!! keep us posted on what you decide


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Oh wow it sounds like you might have found your dress!! as soon as a dress clicks you know its the one. mine was a different process but when i saw the picture of myself in the gown i have now... i just knew it was the one and didn't feel the same about another dress again. it was almost like i fell in love with a piece of clothing. I am so excited for you!! keep us posted on what you decide



I'm definitely going for it. Decision made. 

I think it was made all along, really. I just felt like I'd done something wrong finding it so easily! Going to take a drive back on Saturday and place my deposit, then set up my monthly payments!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ** Wants to see the pics of Cheryl trying on the dress.....!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't let me take any.
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the mall to look for leggings for my daughter and decided to stop into a shoe store on impulse... just to see if they had any cute flats. well i walk into the store and the second display i look at i found my shoes for the wedding!
> 
> my main color is such a odd shade of dark red that i never even bothered looking for my shoes in that color. i was going to get champagne, silver or ivory.
> 
> well these shoes will add hight which i will need (Isaac is 6'3" and i am 5'2") they are in my color. they are totally cute. and they had a thick heal so i wont sink into the grass (outdoor wedding). and the best part is... they were on sale from $90.00 to $27 dollars! its my lucky day!!!!!!! i am doing cartwheels and singing "oh happy day"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fantastic news! I need to think about shoes at some point, but not for a while. I've not seen my dress in its actual colour yet, and won't for a long time, so I can't be sure I'm getting it right. Maybe I'll stumble across some like you did.
Click to expand...




I dont like to shop for clothes. i am so bad at picking them out! but i love shoes. i can never make up my mind cause i love them all! what color is your dress going to be?



cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow it sounds like you might have found your dress!! as soon as a dress clicks you know its the one. mine was a different process but when i saw the picture of myself in the gown i have now... i just knew it was the one and didn't feel the same about another dress again. it was almost like i fell in love with a piece of clothing. I am so excited for you!! keep us posted on what you decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going for it. Decision made.
> 
> I think it was made all along, really. I just felt like I'd done something wrong finding it so easily! Going to take a drive back on Saturday and place my deposit, then set up my monthly payments!
Click to expand...


wahooo! another reason to sing "oh happy day"!!!!


----------



## bubbles01

YAY!!!! Mel's shoes and Cheryl's dress! Good day.... Now then ladies, when do we start the discussion about flowers........ ?

And - the all important bit - Are the torts going to be in attendance..... perhaps ring bearers? (Hey I'm NOT wierd OK..... I would consider it...!)


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I dont like to shop for clothes. i am so bad at picking them out! but i love shoes. i can never make up my mind cause i love them all! what color is your dress going to be?





It's a pale ice blue. Posted the picture earlier in this thread, of the exact colour. It's quite understated so I might get away with white or ivory shoes but I'll have to see how it looks up close. The version I tried on today was the white one, and it comes in white, ivory and ice blue.



bubbles01 said:


> YAY!!!! Mel's shoes and Cheryl's dress! Good day.... Now then ladies, when do we start the discussion about flowers........ ?
> 
> And - the all important bit - Are the torts going to be in attendance..... perhaps ring bearers? (Hey I'm NOT wierd OK..... I would consider it...!)




Haha. I know what flowers I'm having as my bouquet, but I don't have a clue about buying flowers and what's involved - that'll be on the list of things to stress about soon!

Emrys won't be attending the wedding, but I'm wearing a tortoise bracelet as a 'tribute' to him (makes it sound like he's dying...), I'm having one custom-made. I also need to have a serious think about his care when I'm on my honeymoon, unless we pick places he can visit with us.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

ok now i have to go back about 20 pages lol. i only ever saw it on my phone i didnt realize it was blue! love it!!! 

I am having the florist just pick out flowers in my color  see what she comes up with. i only told her to include some of those gerbera daisies  trying to stay stress fee!


----------



## dmmj

I am glad I don't have to worry about "cute" shoes.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

ok found the page with your dress Cheryl... That is a really really pretty color!!!!


----------



## cherylim

dmmj said:


> I am glad I don't have to worry about "cute" shoes.



Really? I reckon you'd suit these:


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LMBO!!!


----------



## pdrobber

bubbles01 said:


> Peter - When I interview staff I always go with the ones who have obviously made an effort - but are comfortable in what they wear. Nothing worse than a nervy interviewee adjusting a shirt collar or fidgeting with a jacket when you want to learn more about them. Shirt, trousers and a nice jacket or blazer sounds like a plan.... Re: The snow..I've obviously missed an earlier post/thread... do you dog walk for other people then??



I work at an animal shelter/clinic. I take care of the adoption dogs on the weekends which includes walking them.

I'm good at describing my interests and background, what gets me at interviews are the questions about strengths and weaknesses and stuff...I'm not gonna say I procrastinate too much, I am always late, or that I don't work well with others (which only 1 actually describes me)haha, that kind of stuff would not get me the position. 

What if I tell them I strive for perfection too often? Is that a weakness? That I'm too hard on myself? I need to lighten up? Or would that be a bad thing, like I'm saying I need to care less about my work...

anyway, I lucked out with the weather today, it snowed lightly all day. It looked like it was sleeting a little bit, but it was nice and frozen. Things were a little slushy at the end of the day but that was ok.


----------



## Momof4

I would lobe to see you in the dress!


----------



## ShadowRancher

cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow it sounds like you might have found your dress!! as soon as a dress clicks you know its the one. mine was a different process but when i saw the picture of myself in the gown i have now... i just knew it was the one and didn't feel the same about another dress again. it was almost like i fell in love with a piece of clothing. I am so excited for you!! keep us posted on what you decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going for it. Decision made.
> 
> I think it was made all along, really. I just felt like I'd done something wrong finding it so easily! Going to take a drive back on Saturday and place my deposit, then set up my monthly payments!
Click to expand...


So glad you guys are finding what you want! Now I definitely need to go back and find cheryls dress...I jumped on today to complain about some of the lame people that showed up at my flatmates birthday last night, who all but demanded I justify my animals but catching up on this thread has cheered me considerably 



Oh my god, that dress is stunning, truly. I'm usually not a fan of cloth rosettes but that off center little bunch gives an otherwise very pretty, sleek dress that little pop...and I'm always a sucker for exposed tiers. It's lovely.


----------



## cherylim

ShadowRancher said:


> So glad you guys are finding what you want! Now I definitely need to go back and find cheryls dress...I jumped on today to complain about some of the lame people that showed up at my flatmates birthday last night, who all but demanded I justify my animals but catching up on this thread has cheered me considerably
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, that dress is stunning, truly. I'm usually not a fan of cloth rosettes but that off center little bunch gives an otherwise very pretty, sleek dress that little pop...and I'm always a sucker for exposed tiers. It's lovely.





Thanks! I'm not even a fan of dresses, so it shows what that one has done for me.  Can't wait for the next time I get to try it. Will be a while before my first fitting, but can't stop thinking about it now. Wedding dresses should be regular wear - I'd feel glamorous walking around in one all the time!

Anyway, you should have your rant, and we can all 'grr' along with you. What happened with those people?


----------



## bubbles01

Ana - Go on rant! I'm up for a bit of group Grrr-ing...

Peter - Thanks for filling me in about the dogs, it's great that you do that, and incidentally should be on your CV???? Shows compassion and maturity and a great use of spare time...

As for your perfectionist thing - You may have to try and get a reading on your interviewer - if their papers and pens and drink etc are all lined up neatly on the table in front of them then you may have a fellow perfectionist (read slight OCD!!) so your mentioning that you are one too would be appropriate. If unsure I would suggest you go along the lines of always putting in the extra mile and liking to see a task through to the end, that you like the worthwhile feeling that a job well done gives you instead. It all means the same thing but you cant be tripped up over it!!

Cheryl... I'm considering blatantly getting one of your photos off your facebook page and photoshopping the dress onto it..... Just so we can get an idea... what do you think??? 

All quiet in Corfu today, and MUCH warmer... hopefully the cold snap has passed..

Helen xx


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl... I'm considering blatantly getting one of your photos off your facebook page and photoshopping the dress onto it..... Just so we can get an idea... what do you think???



Haha, if you can Photoshop, go ahead and put my head on her body! 

I wish I'd been able to take a picture. In 18 months, I'll get to share the wedding pictures with you!


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl - I am going to have a go..... watch this space. 

Oh BTW - On Friargate, near the Adelphi roundabout there is a really good, reasonably priced florist.... Initials are MM but I'm not sure if I can put the name on here? I got my wedding flowers from her then did the bouquet and corsages myself, she was really helpful, sourcing a particular colour rose that matched my dress fabric perfectly. 

Anyone heard from Tyler (Tiago and Big Momma) recently?? Not seen him posting for a while.....


----------



## ShadowRancher

Haha thanks guys, it was just a little uncomfortable. I absolutely adore my flatmate, we've lived together for going on three years and are family. But about half of her friends are from church (she's a missionaries kid) and I'm not religious in the slightest... Something my flatmate and I have had some pretty amazing conversations about actually. But anyway there were about 6 people at our flat that I had never met before and everyone troops into my room to meet the animals. So far so good, I love showing my babies off. Hydra, my beardie, tromps out from her corner to inspect the new ppl in her space which elicits a couple screeches from the girls which Is understandable, I assure them she has no teeth and pick her up to keep her away from them...and introduce Levi, Leo and Kima. Then I start getting looks... A couple of people are cool and ask about the animals and if they can hold them. But two of the girls are giving me these awful looks and one of them finally says "how can you live like this?"

Iwas completely dumbfounded and had no idea how to respond. Our house was f*ing sparkling, granted it isn't always that clean, something that rarely has anything to do with the animals and everything to do with the fact that we both loath doing dishes . That statement was followed up by, "how can all of these things be happy?" ok first of all, THINGS....you did not just refer to my animals as THINGS b*tch I know you didn't (sadly I'm highly non confrontational so none of this swearing actually happened, I was mostly dunmbfounded and sputtering). Second that my animals don't get the love and care they deserve because I have multiples is a huge fear of mine that I am hyper vigilant of....so that rather stung.

Maybe she didn't realize what she was saying, there was an "oh ****" silence from the rest of the room and everyone (myself included I'm ashamed to say) just kind of ignored that it had happened and moved on, well I ignored it I but I vacillated from seething and close to tears the rest of the night. At least until they left and my friend Cecil (who I didn't realize noticed) let out a drunken rendition of the wicked witch is dead as soon as the door closed behind offending parties...so that made me feel better  but it was still a pretty awful experience, I didn't realize at all how delicate I was about the issue until it happened, I feel like I should have at least been able to offer a reasoned argument on why it's ok and why I think my babies are happy


----------



## cherylim

ShadowRancher said:


> Haha thanks guys, it was just a little uncomfortable. I absolutely adore my flatmate, we've lived together for going on three years and are family. But about half of her friends are from church (she's a missionaries kid) and I'm not religious in the slightest... Something my flatmate and I have had some pretty amazing conversations about actually. But anyway there were about 6 people at our flat that I had never met before and everyone troops into my room to meet the animals. So far so good, I love showing my babies off. Hydra, my beardie, tromps out from her corner to inspect the new ppl in her space which elicits a couple screeches from the girls which Is understandable, I assure them she has no teeth and pick her up to keep her away from them...and introduce Levi, Leo and Kima. Then I start getting looks... A couple of people are cool and ask about the animals and if they can hold them. But two of the girls are giving me these awful looks and one of them finally says "how can you live like this?"
> 
> Iwas completely dumbfounded and had no idea how to respond. Our house was f*ing sparkling, granted it isn't always that clean, something that rarely has anything to do with the animals and everything to do with the fact that we both loath doing dishes . That statement was followed up by, "how can all of these things be happy?" ok first of all, THINGS....you did not just refer to my animals as THINGS b*tch I know you didn't (sadly I'm highly non confrontational so none of this swearing actually happened, I was mostly dunmbfounded and sputtering). Second that my animals don't get the love and care they deserve because I have multiples is a huge fear of mine that I am hyper vigilant of....so that rather stung.
> 
> Maybe she didn't realize what she was saying, there was an "oh stuff" silence from the rest of the room and everyone (myself included I'm ashamed to say) just kind of ignored that it had happened and moved on, well I ignored it I but I vacillated from seething and close to tears the rest of the night. At least until they left and my friend Cecil (who I didn't realize noticed) let out a drunken rendition of the wicked witch is dead as soon as the door closed behind offending parties...so that made me feel better  but it was still a pretty awful experience, I didn't realize at all how delicate I was about the issue until it happened, I feel like I should have at least been able to offer a reasoned argument on why it's ok and why I think my babies are happy



Aww, that's such a shame! You didn't need to offer a reasoned argument, though - you can't believe none of those people have ever had or taken care of a pet. They all went in there to meet the animals, they knew what to expect. Some people just aren't worth the breath.



bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - I am going to have a go..... watch this space.
> 
> Oh BTW - On Friargate, near the Adelphi roundabout there is a really good, reasonably priced florist.... Initials are MM but I'm not sure if I can put the name on here? I got my wedding flowers from her then did the bouquet and corsages myself, she was really helpful, sourcing a particular colour rose that matched my dress fabric perfectly.
> 
> Anyone heard from Tyler (Tiago and Big Momma) recently?? Not seen him posting for a while.....



Thanks! I'll have to have a look - I think I know where you mean. My aunt says a friend of a friend is a Manchester florist that might be able to offer a good price, so waiting to hear about that as well now.


----------



## bubbles01

Ana - IMHO, as they were friends of your flatmates, really your flatmate should have told them to keep their opinions to themselves. You did right by saying nothing, as you are a non-confrontational person and you would probably have ended up feeling worse if you had lost your rag and then been on here feeling guilty about upsetting your flatmate!!!

If you feel the need to get this out of your system, then go tell your flatmate how you feel, and add that in future she should be letting her friends know that your house-share includes your animals. Anyone who doesnt like that, shouldnt be visiting YOUR home.

LMAO @ Cecil btw - 'Wicked witch is dead' brilliant!!

Helen x


----------



## ShadowRancher

Thanks for the support guys, and I'm very glad I didn't loose my cool I just sometimes think people deserve it but I would have felt like a truly awful human being if I had quarreled with Karis' friends that I had never met before on her birthday...Cecil and I argued all night, but that was all in good fun. And yes his song choice was perfect and made me feel much better about the whole thing. I plan to talk to Karis about when she gets home, she left for church b4 I woke up...and she wasn't in the room at that point, she had gone to the door to let more people in.

Also, I just glances over my previous post...my touchscreen keyboard is awful for writing anything of length....so many typos and so much bad grammar, drives me nuts


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

i have discovered pintrest.... oh the ideas.


----------



## bubbles01

Melly-n-shorty said:


> i have discovered pintrest.... oh the ideas.



I think I may have a new love in my life.... this is brilliant! even better than bored.com for giving me things to do....


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Ana, i think i will sing the wicked witch is dead in my head the next time i run into some one like that. maybe i will even giggle as i do it. it would be like sticks and stones.
Dont you hate that? I always wish i had thought to give them a piece of my mind after. i wonder why people go out of their way to be pricks. makes me want to buy a Nerf bat so i can go around beating them with it... now that is therapy! Ana, from the pics i have seen you post i would say your place is very tidy and your pets all look happy and healthy. if hydra wasn't happy she would probably be hiding instead of walking right up to people.



bubbles01 said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have discovered pintrest.... oh the ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have a new love in my life.... this is brilliant! even better than bored.com for giving me things to do....
Click to expand...


its so addicting. imagine planning a wedding and going there! i have been on that site almost all day!!


----------



## Jacqui

I still want to know why they would not let you take pictures in the dress, Cheryl. If you do go and put a payment on the dress, then I can absolutely see no reason they could have for not allowing a picture

Ana you did just the right thing and just kept the party going. I have this feeling, no matter what was said, that person is one of those who will never understand, nor would she even want to.

Peter, am so excited about your job interview!! Fingers crossed for ya.

Ummm Helen was it? Go ahead and freely give the name of the flower shop. That breaks no rules.

Hope I covered everything I wanted to say.

Just came home from a quick trip to WalMart. Picked up all 14 cantaloupes they had out. They are now about half the price they were just a couple of days ago. Anybody wanna guess what's on the tortoise menu tomorrow? 

Was a little ticked at the folks in the sporting goods department. I buy my worms there and when in the store a week ago, I noticed both containers of the panworms (for trout fishing, smaller then nightcrawlers) were pretty much all dead, so I left them were they were. Then a couple of days ago, I was back and the dead worms were still there. So I took them out and put them on the counter for the employees (none were in the area once more to tell about it). Today, guess what? The now completely dead two containers were back in the worm frig. So I put them back on the counter. Think they will be there in a day or two when I am back again?

I was so happy on the way home, one of the bald eagles was sitting in a tree right next to the road. I just am awed by those birds. I feel so privileged any time I can see one.


----------



## ShadowRancher

I agree...the wicked witch is my new Internal song to deal with dumb people and not just about my animals. That is of course what upset me about the comments but the more I think about it logically the more I realize she was being super all around rude...come into my freshly cleaned home and insult how I live my life? I'm not even angry anymore just kind of impressed by how blandly rude she was...it's possible she was drinking but we'd just gotten back to the house and I'm pretty sure no one had more than 2 drinks w dinner (actual drunk people aren't allowed in my room at all...except me )

Also pinterest has eaten my life. 

Eaten. My. Life.



Jacqui said:


> I still want to know why they would not let you take pictures in the dress, Cheryl. If you do go and put a payment on the dress, then I can absolutely see no reason they could have for not allowing a picture
> 
> Ana you did just the right thing and just kept the party going. I have this feeling, no matter what was said, that person is one of those who will never understand, nor would she even want to.
> 
> Peter, am so excited about your job interview!! Fingers crossed for ya.
> 
> Ummm Helen was it? Go ahead and freely give the name of the flower shop. That breaks no rules.
> 
> Hope I covered everything I wanted to say.
> 
> Just came home from a quick trip to WalMart. Picked up all 14 cantaloupes they
> had out. They are now about half the price they were just a couple of days ago. Anybody wanna guess what's on the tortoise menu tomorrow?
> 
> Was a little ticked at the folks in the sporting goods department. I buy my worms there and when in the store a week ago, I noticed both containers of the panworms (for trout fishing, smaller then nightcrawlers) were pretty much all dead, so I left them were they were. Then a couple of days ago, I was back and the
> dead worms were still there. So I took them out and put them on the counter for the employees (none were in the area once more to tell about it). Today, guess what? The now completely dead two containers were back in the worm frig. So I put them back on the counter. Think they will be there in a day or two when I am back again?
> 
> I was so happy on the way home, one of the bald eagles was sitting in a tree right next to the road. I just am awed by those birds. I feel so privileged any time I can see one.



Thanks, it wasn't on purpose though...I just honestly didn't know what to say


Also, you live where there are bald eagles!!? I've seen them twice, once in the Rockies and once on a SCUBA trip in FL...breathtaking both times as well as a privilege.


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl - Margaret Masons...!! Now watch one of the other mods swoop down and put me on moderation for non-acceptable behaviour!!!!

I agree with Jacqui - once you've left your deposit then TELL them you are taking a picture so you can work out what bouquet shape works with the dress, which flowers wont clash with the corsage, shoe colour. in fact whatever it takes to get a picture... 

Jacqui - Are you going to complain about the dead worms... (if you can find someone to complain to in the store of course!) ? I would..

This Pinterest thing is marvellous - so much to look at, I'm struggling with the shoes and the cupcakes right now... I am such a girl....


----------



## ShadowRancher

Shoes and cupcakes are all that is good in this world (obviously besides s) and deserve consideration


----------



## Jacqui

Helen, I will if anybody is in that area. Right now, it's kinda become a game to see how long it will take them to notice. I get tired of being the worm inspector and this happens quite often in all the different WalMarts I go to.


----------



## lynnedit

Wow, lots of stuff has happened on pretend chat.
Cheryl, that is so great that you found your dress! Can't believe it was the one right off the bat! Next time go in with a hidden camera.

Peter, the hard part is trying to make a 'fault' sound good. But be ready with one, modify it to your interviewers' styles, as Helen says, and make sure you do mention how you 'deal' with it and self correct. Sometimes you can turn a 'fault' into a strength. Your fault can be "I'm too hard on myself" but (self correcting) "I have learned how to step back for some perspective, and I think it actually helps me do a better job in the end"...something like that.

Ana, that is an amazing story. She (the wicked witch) must be a miserable person to be so rude. People can say strange things about reptiles. Often I just don't let people into the room where some torts are.
Well, you can go through life and be pretty sure that no one has sung that song when you left a room!!!! 

Jacqui, that employee laziness is just so annoying! Especially when you need the darn worms.


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Lynne! How you doing??

Ana - Shoes, cupcakes and chocolate... (and the torts too as you said)!!

I have just started a thread about my newer torts, as I have been assuming they are Eastern Hermanns but a thread on here got me wondering about one in particular... who knows, may have to change my signature??


----------



## lynnedit

Hi Helen, 
any luck getting your husband a functional phone?


----------



## bubbles01

Lynne - not yet, he went to Walmart today, saw a phone for 40$ but the cards in the one he was in are $30 and you cant use them internationally.

We are thinking he maybe should just get the handset, put his Greek simcard in it and then I can use my skype to call him and he can text me to let me know he's able to talk... So complicated. 

He has been buying phone cards on the ship, which enables him to use the phone in his cabin. To ring our Greek number it is 10$ for 43 minutes, so I set up a Skype Online number, choosing Tampa, FL as my locality and now he gets 1 hour 16 mins for his 10$... so it is getting better!

Am now working on getting me and the kids out there to see him in April - Carnival wont give us any discount until after he has done 6 months service (they dont take into account the 4 years he did on their other lines... grrrr) so I am looking at 2400$ for the weeks cruise and Â£2000 for the flights to get from Corfu to Tampa.... which needless to say is absolutely NOT possible!!!! Am going to study a map of the USA and see if we can get flights to a different airport cheaper and then drive or get a train to Tampa. If we do 4 days on the ship it is only 1095$ (only....!) so we might save like mad and see if that is possible. All I know is that I cannot go 6 months without seeing him......

Why oh why am I still awake at 5am.....?


----------



## Jacqui

Helen, you need to adopt me... then I could go for a cruise too!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

bubbles01 said:


> Why oh why am I still awake at 5am.....?



because pintrest has sucked you in too. shoes and cupcakes... all is right in the world.


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Lynne - not yet, he went to Walmart today, saw a phone for 40$ but the cards in the one he was in are $30 and you cant use them internationally.
> 
> We are thinking he maybe should just get the handset, put his Greek simcard in it and then I can use my skype to call him and he can text me to let me know he's able to talk... So complicated.
> 
> He has been buying phone cards on the ship, which enables him to use the phone in his cabin. To ring our Greek number it is 10$ for 43 minutes, so I set up a Skype Online number, choosing Tampa, FL as my locality and now he gets 1 hour 16 mins for his 10$... so it is getting better!
> 
> Am now working on getting me and the kids out there to see him in April - Carnival wont give us any discount until after he has done 6 months service (they dont take into account the 4 years he did on their other lines... grrrr) so I am looking at 2400$ for the weeks cruise and Â£2000 for the flights to get from Corfu to Tampa.... which needless to say is absolutely NOT possible!!!! Am going to study a map of the USA and see if we can get flights to a different airport cheaper and then drive or get a train to Tampa. If we do 4 days on the ship it is only 1095$ (only....!) so we might save like mad and see if that is possible. All I know is that I cannot go 6 months without seeing him......
> 
> Why oh why am I still awake at 5am.....?



What about if only you go? (if costs are too prohibitive?). Someone to stay with the kids?


----------



## bubbles01

LOL Jacqui! it is going to take every ounce of self control I have to save and save for us to be able to get on the ship and see him.... keep praying for those Greek Lottery numbers to come up for me!

Obviously looking at ideas for things to do and buy on Pinterest isnt going to help the finances is it....Must try harder..

As for just me going to visit him, apart from the fact I dont have anyone who could stay with the kids for over a week, there is NO WAY they would let that one go.... when they were younger I might have got away with it but not now.

How is everyone doing this morning??


----------



## pdrobber

thanks for the advice everyone. 

I'm on Long Island right now, and it is a cold morning...39F and my parents must have the heat off or something. Anyway, other than getting to see and fix up the sulcata and redfoot and their enclosures, I am going to this pet store I have been wanting to go to for awhile. It's called Parrots of the World and it's a few towns over. You can google search them and find their site.

if you Youtube search it, you can see videos people took while they were there in the parrot room. Macaws, African Greys, Cockatoos, Conures, Amazons, etc. all just sitting on tops of cages hanging out. They might have a few tortoises, but by the looks of their care suggestions on their site for them, I'm not exactly expecting the best...


----------



## ShadowRancher

Morning guys, I'm off to class soon...I've already been up since like 5 catching up on the reading I didn't do yesterday bc I modified levi's enclosure


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> Morning guys, I'm off to class soon...I've already been up since like 5 catching up on the reading I didn't do yesterday bc I modified levi's enclosure



I don't recall, what kind of classes?



Morning! We are sitting at a balmy 32 this morning. Was around 50 yesterday and melted most of our snow, so last night, it snowed again. Only an inch or so.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning guys, I'm off to class soon...I've already been up since like 5 catching up on the reading I didn't do yesterday bc I modified levi's enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall, what kind of classes?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! We are sitting at a balmy 32 this morning. Was around 50 yesterday and melted most of our snow, so last night, it snowed again. Only an inch or so.
Click to expand...




I'm a biology major/marine science minor, my chemical oceanography class is about to start.


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning, everyone!


bubbles01 said:


> As for just me going to visit him, apart from the fact I dont have anyone who could stay with the kids for over a week, there is NO WAY they would let that one go.... when they were younger I might have got away with it but not now.
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning??


I thought that idea was probably a long shot, lol.



pdrobber said:


> thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> I'm on Long Island right now, and it is a cold morning...39F and my parents must have the heat off or something. Anyway, other than getting to see and fix up the sulcata and redfoot and their enclosures, I am going to this pet store I have been wanting to go to for awhile. It's called Parrots of the World and it's a few towns over. You can google search them and find their site.
> 
> if you Youtube search it, you can see videos people took while they were there in the parrot room. Macaws, African Greys, Cockatoos, Conures, Amazons, etc. all just sitting on tops of cages hanging out. They might have a few tortoises, but by the looks of their care suggestions on their site for them, I'm not exactly expecting the best...


I don't know if I could go in there, that is so hard to see.



ShadowRancher said:


> I'm a biology major/marine science minor, my chemical oceanography class is about to start.



Sounds interesting! How far along are you?


----------



## ShadowRancher

I graduate in May!!


----------



## bubbles01

Well - my other thread has turned up some interesting results...! Looks like Oscar and Buttercup are a subspecies from the Pelopenese Islands!!

Peter - I dont know if I could go and see torts not being cared for properly either. There are so many horror stories on here as it is. You are braver than me. 

Nothing much else to report - except the sun has been shining all day and it is a far more acceptable 13 degrees today! Cleared the car out of my kids rubbish, did the shopping and am now waiting like a lovesick 15 year old for hubby's phone call.....sad aren't I?? 

Ana - you will be posting your graduation pics of course???

Helen x


----------



## ShadowRancher

Helen, I was just reading that... That's very cool, I like their mottled markings. And yes there will be grad pics, I'll be too excited not to share


----------



## lynnedit

ShadowRancher said:


> I graduate in May!!


Congratulations, quite an accomplishment!



bubbles01 said:


> Nothing much else to report - except the sun has been shining all day and it is a far more acceptable 13 degrees today! Cleared the car out of my kids rubbish, did the shopping and am now waiting like a lovesick 15 year old for hubby's phone call.....sad aren't I??
> 
> Helen x



Far from sad, Helen, it is very sweet!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Ana, what job are you planning/hoping to get?

Just got back from having lunch with my daughter (3rd child). We were going to met between our two homes and eat at "our special" Chinese place, but neither of us thought about the fact it is closed on Mondays.  So instead we went to the Chinese buffet place. We are sorta planning on going to Ireland in two years. If we can both manage to save up enough money. 

Drove back by the truck that I am debating buying. It's a pretty Silverado '93. I think it's pretty, but if I send another $1,000 instead I could buy back MY old car from my ex. It's an '02 and I know all it's problems and history. Just not sure do I want a new old truck or a new old car? I still have my '88 pickup which is still usable for short hauls, but I don't trust it for long drives. Cars get better mileage, but sure can't get larger things into a two door sporty type car.  

Oh yeah, Jeff's son and his wife, just gave birth a couple of hours ago to a son. Makes Jeff's 9th grandchild. The baby is right now in surgery to repair a heart problem.

So that's my day so far.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> Ana, what job are you planning/hoping to get?
> 
> Just got back from having lunch with my daughter (3rd child). We were going to met between our two homes and eat at "our special" Chinese place, but neither of us thought about the fact it is closed on Mondays.  So instead we went to the Chinese buffet place. We are sorta planning on going to Ireland in two years. If we can both manage to save up enough money.
> 
> Drove back by the truck that I am debating buying. It's a pretty Silverado '93. I think it's pretty, but if I send another $1,000 instead I could buy back MY old car from my ex. It's an '02 and I know all it's problems and history. Just not sure do I want a new old truck or a new old car? I still have my '88 pickup which is still usable for short hauls, but I don't trust it for long drives. Cars get better mileage, but sure can't get larger things into a two door sporty type car.
> 
> Oh yeah, Jeff's son and his wife, just gave birth a couple of hours ago to a son.
> Makes Jeff's 9th grandchild. The baby is right now in surgery to repair a heart problem.
> 
> So that's my day so far.



Wow! Sounds like you've had an eventful day....hope you had fun even though it wast "your" place.

Right now I volunteer at the zoo and I'm hoping to get a husbandry related job, either at a zoo or maintaining test populations for a couple of years to pay off my undergrad loans then hopefully go back to school so I can get involved in ecological research.


----------



## lynnedit

Wow, Jacqui, nothing boring about your day. I can never advise about cars or trucks, zero knowledge...

Ana, good luck applying, can't imagine why you would not be hired for any opening!


----------



## ShadowRancher

lynnedit said:


> Wow, Jacqui, nothing boring about your day. I can never advise about cars or trucks, zero knowledge...
> 
> Ana, good luck applying, can't imagine why you would not be hired for any opening!



Thanks for the vote of confidence, this is kind of a scary time...not that I just can't go home but I want to be able to take care of myself, you know?


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Jacqui... Hope all is well with the new addition. Keep us updated. kisses to you all x x x x x x


----------



## Jacqui

Anna, what are the five eggs cooking with your name on them?


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> Anna, what are the five eggs cooking with your name on them?



Three stars from Larry (thanks for the recc btw, sorry I never followed up and told you it worked out) and two of Toms sullies  



I'm super excited if you can't tell.


----------



## bubbles01

Ana - how fabulous! Mine have laid 13 eggs over the last 2 summers but nothing has happened at all! I still have two in a heated box in my bathroom but they have been there since last July and although they are dark coloured nothing gives..... I just cant bring myself to throw them away. I think all my girls are too old really, and Oscar is on his own with them so they are most likely not-fertile....


----------



## ShadowRancher

bubbles01 said:


> Ana - how fabulous! Mine have laid 13 eggs over the last 2 summers but nothing has happened at all! I still have two in a heated box in my bathroom but they have been there since last July and although they are dark coloured nothing gives..... I just cant bring myself to throw them away. I think all my girls are too old really, and Oscar is on his own with them so they are most likely not-fertile....



Aww I'm sorry, that's disappointing...I bet you were all excited when they layed too. 

I'm letting the pros deal with the incubating for now, it'll still be a few years yet before any of my crew are ready for that sort of thing


----------



## bubbles01

I havent got an incubator set up, just trying to keep a regular temperature and see what happens! I have no idea about breeding so just hoped that if the ones that are buried in the ground will hatch naturally over here, maybe mine would too...

Why oh why are flights to the US soooooo damned expensive? Have managed to get 4 days on hubby's ship for $179 each....fantastic! BUT... to fly into Tampa from Athens, meaning I still have to go from Corfu to Athens as well, it's $2700!!!! Just cannot, cannot do that.. Anyone on here know the geography of the area well? Is there a different airport I could try and then drive or get a train to Tampa to reduce costs... New York is coming up at $299 each, which is still expensive and looks to be miles away......


----------



## ShadowRancher

bubbles01 said:


> I havent got an incubator set up, just trying to keep a regular temperature and see what happens! I have no idea about breeding so just hoped that if the ones that are buried in the ground will hatch naturally over here, maybe mine would too...
> 
> Why oh why are flights to the US soooooo damned expensive? Have managed to get 4 days on hubby's ship for $179 each....fantastic! BUT... to fly into Tampa from Athens, meaning I still have to go from Corfu to Athens as well, it's $2700!!!! Just cannot, cannot do that.. Anyone on here know the geography of the area well? Is there a different airport I could try and then drive or get a train to Tampa to reduce costs... New York is coming up at $299 each, which is still expensive and looks to be miles away......



Ahh stupid transatlantic rates...flying to Scotland is a nightmare. Also AMtrak is not worth it unless you have years of expirience and low expectations. Taking it from NY to Tampa would take literally days and I couldn't tell you if the line is even unbroken that far. Also I would not feel comfortable telling you it would be completely safe for you alone with your children...most of the stations are in old skeevy parts of cities. That sounds terrible....some American rail lines are great, a godsend even but most are not worth the effort.

That said, have you tried Atlanta airport (ATL)? its usually a bit cheaper but you would have to rent a car. It a 7.5 hour straight shot from Atlanta to Tampa on I-75 south. There may be other small airports around Tampa? Anyone? You could also try Orlando...but I can't imagine that being cheaper. I have an aunt in Tampa, let me try to email her.

Sorry sometimes I need a bit of a rant about American trains.


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> Three stars from Larry (thanks for the recc btw, sorry I never followed up and told you it worked out) and two of Toms sullies
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited if you can't tell.



Looking forward to seeing your little Stars.

I don't think Tom will let me pick out an e again. Last time, I picked the one egg that did not hatch.  Which is just about what happens here with the eggs I get. 





bubbles01 said:


> Ana - how fabulous! Mine have laid 13 eggs over the last 2 summers but nothing has happened at all! I still have two in a heated box in my bathroom but they have been there since last July and although they are dark coloured nothing gives..... I just cant bring myself to throw them away. I think all my girls are too old really, and Oscar is on his own with them so they are most likely not-fertile....



I have been slowly throwing away old eggs here. Still have three to toss.... maybe I'll do it tonight.... 





bubbles01 said:


> I havent got an incubator set up, just trying to keep a regular temperature and see what happens! I have no idea about breeding so just hoped that if the ones that are buried in the ground will hatch naturally over here, maybe mine would too...
> 
> Why oh why are flights to the US soooooo damned expensive? Have managed to get 4 days on hubby's ship for $179 each....fantastic! BUT... to fly into Tampa from Athens, meaning I still have to go from Corfu to Athens as well, it's $2700!!!! Just cannot, cannot do that.. Anyone on here know the geography of the area well? Is there a different airport I could try and then drive or get a train to Tampa to reduce costs... New York is coming up at $299 each, which is still expensive and looks to be miles away......



It is miles away, but wow what a savings!



I gonna bet on Atlanta being the best choice down in that area. Isn't that Delta's home base? Would think Orlando might be high too.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jaqui- I'm sure there will be so many pics of my stars up come march that people will start asking me to back off 

I didn't actually pick eggs just put my name down for two out of the next clutch...I'm sure had I picked I would have managed the TWO that didn't hatch  sorry to hear about your eggie though 

Tom actually PMed me yesterday, I think, that he had pips. Now I'm just trying not to nag for pictures 

Atlanta airport is my favorite...possibly because I 75 is the road I travel most


----------



## lynnedit

Helen, good luck on your plane ticket search! Hope Atlanta works out, if you feel you could drive...

Ana and Jacqui, are you getting hatchlings from Tom?


----------



## ShadowRancher

lynnedit said:


> Helen, good luck on your plane ticket search! Hope Atlanta works out, if you feel you could drive...
> 
> Ana and Jacqui, are you getting hatchlings from Tom?



I'm getting two! I think Jacqui was talking about a past incident, not positive though.


----------



## lynnedit

OH  .
Ana, must be exciting, waiting for the torts to be 'born'! Which species?


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helen, good luck on your plane ticket search! Hope Atlanta works out, if you feel you could drive...
> 
> Ana and Jacqui, are you getting hatchlings from Tom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting two! I think Jacqui was talking about a past incident, not positive though.
Click to expand...


Yeah I was referring to a clutch I think Delores laid last year. He posted a picture of the eggs in the incubator and I picked one.


----------



## ShadowRancher

lynnedit said:


> OH  .
> Ana, must be exciting, waiting for the torts to be 'born'! Which species?



Hahaoh no I didn't mean it wasn't a positive experience, I meant I wasn't positive it was in the past 

Im getting Sri Lankan stars and then the sullies from Tom


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Yeah I was referring to a clutch I think Delores laid last year. He posted a picture of the eggs in the incubator and I picked one.


Oh, perhaps you had better not play the lottery either... 



ShadowRancher said:


> Im getting Sri Lankan stars and then the sullies from Tom



You better get some enclosures ready then!!!


----------



## ShadowRancher

I know! I've got boxes waiting for both sets...hopefully I'll have a couple of years to plan my big outdoor enclosures, I am inordinately excited at the prospect though


----------



## lynnedit

ain't nuthin' better than figuring out and designing outdoor enclosures...


----------



## bubbles01

7.5hr drive on one road??? How long is this freakin road?? OMG - the sheer size of the US just baffles me.

I could do that though.... will have a look in a little while. 2 hours sleep and then an almighty storm has woken us all up, think the thunder is right above the house. The cat is sat under the sofa pretending there is nothing going on.......

All this egg talk is making me jealous, will check mine again this morning. I read about putting a torch or candle behind them to see what's going on, but I wouldnt have a clue what to look for. I could put pics on here I suppose, then I would have no excuse to live in hope though would I!? 

H xxx


----------



## ShadowRancher

Hehe yup, it is just us and Canada sharing a whole continent...a continent bigger the Europe. 75 runs all the way from the shores of lake superior in the upper peninsula of Michigan to the tip of Florida and I've been on every inch of it at one point or another, it's a 12-13 hour drive north from Atlanta on the same road to my grandparents farm in west Michigan and probably another 8 or so from there to the northern limit where my mum grew up in Munising, Michigan.

I'm always amazed by how short distances are on your end...it was like a two hour flight from Edinburg to Paris, I actually had time to do things with my aunt the day I arrived and I left late morning from Dundee.


----------



## bubbles01

You think the UK is easy to navigate - Corfu is so small I can drive the entire length of the island in 2 1/2 hours!!

Atlanta flights are coming in at 369 pounds.... so by the time I've added in car hire and fuel it doesn't work out any cheaper. I think I am going to have to hope for a very late deal, keep the whole of April open and hope for a last minute flight reduction and dates that match up on the ship....


----------



## lynnedit

batchick said:


> Thanks. Sorry, typing error first time. Yes, I am thinking about building his winter spot. Your advice sounds good, thanks. Perhaps if I start now,he won't notice it getting higher day by day - like in Shawshank Redemption, but not quite.





bubbles01 said:


> You think the UK is easy to navigate - Corfu is so small I can drive the entire length of the island in 2 1/2 hours!!
> 
> Atlanta flights are coming in at 369 pounds.... so by the time I've added in car hire and fuel it doesn't work out any cheaper. I think I am going to have to hope for a very late deal, keep the whole of April open and hope for a last minute flight reduction and dates that match up on the ship....



that sounds the best. plus, if you drove, you would have to give up a day on either end...
sounds like a violent storm, Helen! 
*whispers* I saw a post on the Tortoise Trust forum by a couple planning to move to their property in Corfu in a few months... *done whispering* 
Just sayin'


----------



## bubbles01

*whispers* will go and have a nosey Lynne, check out the new neighbours....... *sneaks off TFO quietly* lol!

*crawls back in* Sorry - will have to discourage them..... my envy at someone on the island having a Sulcata will know no bounds......!!!!!! I am not a member of this other site - I will join it later and get in touch with them to let them know what to expect and really how they plan on getting this tort here? it's a 4 days drive from the UK!!! *takes off invisibilty cloak and returns to TFO *

Morning All BTW!! As I have had so little sleep I'm off back to bed for a couple of hours, Just had an email from the hubby, he got a $50 tip last night..... happy days!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Yeah, you could bring them a good neighbor bowl of tort weeds...lol


----------



## pdrobber

good morning!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Morning all, I'm so sleepy...I blame my soon to be new baby torts, I've been compulsively checking for updates 

Helen- any place that has a decent train system is easy to navigate in my book...you have no idea how appealing the thought of casually snoozing or reading a book on a train is to someone who frequently drives 12 hours to get home, I would probably cry if a line suddenly appeared between Atlanta and Grand Rapids. 

Also I'm jealous of Corfu on general principle  looks like a perfect tort home.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

good morning! how is everyone today?


----------



## bubbles01

Hi All,

Ana, Corfu is fabulous *puts invisibility cloak back on* (have been over to the place Lynne mentioned and it does look like I may have a fellow tort lover on the Island from July...) *expelliarmus* A Sulcata for me to see! How exciting!!

Evening to everyone! Hope you're all OK!


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning.
*Having daily jealous attack that I don't live on Corfu. Looks at rain outside.*
Whew, that's better.

How is everyone?
Peter, do you/did you have your interview?


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> You think the UK is easy to navigate - Corfu is so small I can drive the entire length of the island in 2 1/2 hours!!



We have cities that take atleast that long to drive across.  Then just the state of Texas can take over a day to drive across by itself. 





bubbles01 said:


> *whispers* will go and have a nosey Lynne, check out the new neighbours....... *sneaks off TFO quietly* lol!
> 
> *crawls back in* Sorry - will have to discourage them..... my envy at someone on the island having a Sulcata will know no bounds......!!!!!! I am not a member of this other site - I will join it later and get in touch with them to let them know what to expect and really how they plan on getting this tort here? it's a 4 days drive from the UK!!! *takes off invisibilty cloak and returns to TFO *



Or if you want, I could pass on information (like your email addy) to them....





ShadowRancher said:


> Helen- any place that has a decent train system is easy to navigate in my book...you have no idea how appealing the thought of casually snoozing or reading a book on a train is to someone who frequently drives 12 hours to get home, I would probably cry if a line suddenly appeared between Atlanta and Grand Rapids.



I am different from you, the long train ride would bore me to death. One of the main things about having to go a nice distance (like your 12 hrs), is the chance to see the countryside as you pass. I am currently suffering from missing seeing the countryside.  Get so jealous, when Jeff and I talk and he updates me on where he currently is. I think about the things I should have been seeing, the landscape, the animals.  Makes me home sick.


----------



## bubbles01

Have joined ** The forum that shall not be named ** (Sorry am having a Harry Potter day today, Deathly hallows was passed over by the Oscar nomination board... disgusted.) and put a message up for my new neighbours. Will find out more soon I hope. No matter where they are on the island, we will be neighbours as where we live is so small. We dont even have addresses here! There are no road names, everything just goes to the village post offices and the postie 'knows' who we all are and gets it to us! 

I actually think I would enjoy a long train ride, I am never bored with 3 kids to entertain, and the cacophony of Nintendo DS's, PSP, books and games that follow us around everywhere. I am just going to keep checking each airport and see what comes up cheapest for last minute flights.... Was talking to hubby earlier and we are both really upset at the cost, it's no point him being away to earn extra money and then us blowing the equivalent of 3 months salary on a weeks trip with spending money. 

He was in Grand Cayman today, and had to fedex a tiny tiny parcel over to me here. I do mean tiny - 10cm x 15cm and weighs less than 5g... it cost him $72!!!!! WTF????? Not happy......

Jacqui - if you can PM this woman on the other forum that would be great, have you got my email address of my profile? - I cant PM obviously as I have not been a member long enough - although Lynne did send me one on there!! Cheeky!!

Last job for the evening is organising a trip to Corfu from the UK for my in-laws....OMG!

Helen xx


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Jacqui - if you can PM this woman on the other forum that would be great, have you got my email address of my profile? - I cant PM obviously as I have not been a member long enough - although Lynne did send me one on there!! Cheeky!!



Actually, no we can't see your email addies, even as Mods.


----------



## bubbles01

Jacqui - PM'd you x

Peter - did you do your interview??????? What did you wear??? xxx


----------



## pdrobber

OMG it's a beautiful and warm 52F here today.


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Jacqui - PM'd you x


Received and passed on. 





pdrobber said:


> OMG it's a beautiful and warm 52F here today.



Umm are we trying to change the subject?


----------



## bubbles01

Yeah, come on Peter.....dish!!

and thanks Jacqui x x


----------



## Jacqui

Peter, is this where I should admit every interview I ever went to that I thought went well, I never got the job. The ones I would have called poor, they hired me.


----------



## cherylim

Yaaaaaawn. Hello! Absolutely exhausted. I have no news - just thought I'd catch up on all the posts and poke my head in to say hi.


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Cheryl! x x


----------



## lynnedit

Hi, Cheryl! You work so hard, but at least it is going to a good thing (wedding dress, etc.).

Helen, so frustrating about your planned visit with your husband, hang in there...
*cloak* She answered, she answered!!! *uncloak*
And here is a funny Youtube video about HP to look at (mute the advert, of course): 
http://www.hulu.com/watch/319304/saturday-night-live-harry-potter-epilogue

Peter, COME ON!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helen- any place that has a decent train system is easy to navigate in my book...you have no idea how appealing the thought of casually snoozing or reading a book on a train is to someone who frequently drives 12 hours to get home, I would probably cry if a line suddenly appeared between Atlanta and Grand Rapids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am different from you, the long train ride would bore me to death. One of the main things about having to go a nice distance (like your 12 hrs), is the chance to see the countryside as you pass. I am currently suffering from missing seeing the countryside.  Get so jealous, when Jeff and I talk and he updates me on where he currently is. I think about the things I should have been seeing, the landscape, the animals.  Makes me home sick.
Click to expand...


Haha I love trains for the same reason you dislike them! The problem with driving is that I'm usually the one doing the actual driving so staring lovingly at the scenery isnt really an option. Every long distance train ride I've taken in Europe has had breathtaking scenery that I was able to enjoy with my complete attention


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> Haha I love trains for the same reason you dislike them! The problem with driving is that I'm usually the one doing the actual driving so staring lovingly at the scenery isnt really an option. Every long distance train ride I've taken in Europe has had breathtaking scenery that I was able to enjoy with my complete attention



But with a train, if you witness something out of the norm, you can't slow down or stop to see it better. Trains just keep on moving.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I love trains for the same reason you dislike them! The problem with driving is that I'm usually the one doing the actual driving so staring lovingly at the scenery isnt really an option. Every long distance train ride I've taken in Europe has had breathtaking scenery that I was able to enjoy with my complete attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with a train, if you witness something out of the norm, you can't slow down or stop to see it better. Trains just keep on moving.
Click to expand...


True....but I admit to rarely doing that, sounds too adventurous  . Im kind of OCD about knowing everything  so I possibly over research my routes so I know all of the cool stuff ahead of time and stop. I always stop for wildlife but that doesnt happen very often near the road...i rather commune with nature as far from other humans as possible


----------



## pdrobber

No haha I didnt have it yet. It's Thursday. I've been getting lots of great advice from friends and family since its my first professional type of interview. I'm going to bring my nice polished revised resume, plus examples of work I've done that's relevant. It's those weaknesses that i need to think about.


----------



## bubbles01

Lynne - *cloak is on* I'm off to have a look!


----------



## dmmj

Want to make a good impression in an interview? go naked, I guarantee they will be talking about you for years.


----------



## bubbles01

dmmj said:


> Want to make a good impression in an interview? go naked, I guarantee they will be talking about you for years.



Falls off chair in fits of hysterical laughter!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!


Lynne - *cloak* have replied, not forthcoming on info tho, am seriously worried about driving a tort for 4 days..... *de-cloak*

h xxx


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Want to make a good impression in an interview? go naked, I guarantee they will be talking about you for years.



Only problem is, he wants the job to come out of the good impression interview.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to make a good impression in an interview? go naked, I guarantee they will be talking about you for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is, he wants the job to come out of the good impression interview.
Click to expand...

Bah, life is to short to worry about what others think about you.


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to make a good impression in an interview? go naked, I guarantee they will be talking about you for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falls off chair in fits of hysterical laughter!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Lynne - *cloak* have replied, not forthcoming on info tho, am seriously worried about driving a tort for 4 days..... *de-cloak*
> 
> h xxx
Click to expand...


Maybe she will have a nice tort table set up in her very large car? lol. Whoops.....*cloak/decloak*



dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to make a good impression in an interview? go naked, I guarantee they will be talking about you for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is, he wants the job to come out of the good impression interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bah, life is to short to worry about what others think about you.
Click to expand...


Yeah, if it wasn't for that pesky rent and food money....


----------



## pdrobber

ahhhh in 24 hours I will be there...or almost there...hopefully not lost looking for the building. lots to do today to prepare!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> ahhhh in 24 hours I will be there...or almost there...hopefully not lost looking for the building. lots to do today to prepare!



You have actually gone by the place so you know where it is located correct?


----------



## lynnedit

good luck preparing!


----------



## bubbles01

Evening Tortyworld! (This is what my kids call this site, as in - "How's things in Tortyworld Mum?")

Have packed all 3 of then up to their rooms for general appalling behaviour and refusal to help with basic household chores tonight. At 9,11 and 16 I dont think asking them to wash the dishes is out of order, but apparently they do...

Absolutely nothing else to report from here today... 

Lynne & Jacqui *cloak put away for now* the lady in question has emailed me and we are now in discussions regarding outdoor enclosures.
Peter - Good Luck for tomorrow, everything is crossed for you.

How's everyone else doing tonight??


----------



## Jacqui

My son, Josh, who is 21 will not wash dishes. The exception is, if he has used all the dishes, then he will wash just what he needs to cook or eat off of.   I don't know if he is like that in the house he shares with some of the other football players or not, but he is this way at home. He will do any other job, including dirtier and yuckier ones with no problems.


----------



## pdrobber

I don't wash dishes. The main reason I chose the apartment I'm at now is because it has a dishwasher. I have a pile of things in my sink that I have not gotten around to...I won't tell you how long they've been there.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's one thing I'm a real stickler on. I LOVE the look of a clean counter-top and sink. A couple years ago I had the formica counter-tops removed and had a huge sink and ceramic tile installed. I love it. It makes me feel good to walk into the kitchen and see CLEAN!!

Other house work...not so much.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> I don't wash dishes. The main reason I chose the apartment I'm at now is because it has a dishwasher. I have a pile of things in my sink that I have not gotten around to...I won't tell you how long they've been there.



I am old fashioned, I dislike dishwashers. Just do not feel they get dishes really clean.

I have to tell a story about this lady I worked with over 25 years ago. She lived in a mobile home (trailer house) with her Mother. I think Evelyn was like in her late 40s. They neither one ever wanted to wash dishes. What they would do, is take dirty dishes to their spare bathroom and put them in the tub. When the tub was full, then and only then did dishes get done.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Dishes are my least favorite chore...I will scrub dirty hedgie wheels with tooth brushes, muck out the horse stalls...clean the gutters, anything before dishes. But I also love a clean kitchen and absolutely require one before I cook, so I'm SOL on dinner if I don't do them


----------



## Momof4

I don't mind washing dishes but I HATE emptying the dishwasher. Not sure why but I get a weird tightening feeling in my chest when I have to do it. My little kids do it most of the time. Our kitchen is so outdated so it never feels clean to me. We are on the search for someone to come and gut it. Yippie!!! My pink ceramic tiles need to go. The oven is from 1972. At least it's white and not avocado green.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Momof4 said:


> I don't mind washing dishes but I HATE emptying the dishwasher. Not sure why but I get a weird tightening feeling in my chest when I have to do it. My little kids do it most of the time. Our kitchen is so outdated so it never feels clean to me. We are on the search for someone to come and gut it. Yippie!!! My pink ceramic tiles need to go. The oven is from 1972. At least it's white and not avocado green.



Haha my kitchen is super old too, I have avocado counter tops...I wouldn't actually mind an old avocado fridge, they are kind of cool


----------



## bubbles01

I dont like washing dishes either - but this was 4 plates and 4 forks! I mean really!! Probably wouldnt have reacted as badly if they hadnt refused to empty the clothes line, had forgotten to feed the torts and left 6 dirty cups in their bedrooms earlier today... Ho Hum!

There is a possibility my parents will have the kids for a week so I can go visit Alan on his ship on my own in April. If just I go then I can stay in his cabin, so no ship costs, and I can get us all from here to the UK, me over to Tampa and all return flights for under 900 euros...!!! This would be our honeymoon as we have never ever had a break on our own.... OMG - can you imagine. Mum and Dad are 'thinking about it' so all of you think happy thoughts for me please!!!


----------



## ShadowRancher

bubbles01 said:


> I dont like washing dishes either - but this was 4 plates and 4 forks! I mean really!! Probably wouldnt have reacted as badly if they hadnt refused to empty the clothes line, had forgotten to feed the torts and left 6 dirty cups in their bedrooms earlier today... Ho Hum!
> 
> There is a possibility my parents will have the kids for a week so I can go visit Alan on his ship on my own in April. If just I go then I can stay in his cabin, so no ship costs, and I can get us all from here to the UK, me over to Tampa and all return flights for under 900 euros...!!! This would be our honeymoon as we have never ever had a break on our own.... OMG - can you imagine. Mum and Dad are 'thinking about it' so all of you think happy thoughts for me please!!!



Hope it works out! Sounds like you are overdue some alone time


----------



## cherylim

*drags self in*

Evening all...


----------



## Momof4

I'm sending you happy thoughts. I'm sure the parents know how important it is to you!


----------



## Jacqui

Washing dishes is washing dishes be it only 4 plates or a dozen.  It's the pots and pans I am not to eager to do. 

As for kitchen appliances, I too, kinda liked the avocado ones.  I really don;t care what color they are, as long as they work.  If I win the lottery, I am getting red ones however. 

Helen, you know your folks will do it. They love you and now how much this means to you. Plus they love those bratty, non chore doing, Grandkids. 



cherylim said:


> *drags self in*
> 
> Evening all...



Are you getting proper sleep at night?


----------



## bubbles01

hey Cheryl x x How you doing?

i am hoping the parents realise how much this would mean to us both. dad is 71 and mum is 65 so I'm not sure if three kids is too much for them??


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> i am hoping the parents realise how much this would mean to us both. dad is 71 and mum is 65 so I'm not sure if three kids is too much for them??



Do you have other relatives near your parents? Thinking they could help your parents as needed. Also are your parents the young active healthy types?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Are you getting proper sleep at night?



I am indeed - in fact, I've never slept as well as I have since I started cycling! Have been sleeping all the way through the night, and it's been pretty easy to wake in the mornings which has been nice.

I've been living this healthy lifestyle for fifteen months now, but the cycling has really kicked it up a notch, and I ran for the first time in about a decade today!

Ian's doing one of these couch-to-5k programmes. He's morbidly obese and wants to manage a half-marathon later this year. He's been on-off dieting for a very long time but seems pretty committed this time. We did out usual walk to work today, and our usual walk back until we were about three quarters of the way home, then we did his training together. Running for one minute, walking for two, and so on until we'd done six minutes of running in total - he said he enjoyed the company and I liked getting a bit of extra exercise in. Then I got in, did some work, ate and went out on my toughest bike ride ever - I took my commute to work including some hills and main roads. Pretty quiet at 8pm, but the hills were hard going. Still, I know I can do it now so I might commute in future.

Wedding plans are getting further ahead, too. We booked our photographer today, and I found who I'm getting to do hair and make-up! Woo!

Oh, and I've just entered Emrys in a 'Pet of the Week' thing for local media - using it as a chance to show him off, but also to raise awareness of correct tortoise care. Hope he gets in!


----------



## bubbles01

Jacqui - Famil all over the UK, but I dont want to add driving to my dad's list of things to do. he is very active, my mum suffers from arthritis so not as much, They are both nuts and I know would love to do it but will be thinking about the strain it will put on them for 8 days.....

Cheryl - You GO GIRL! you are an example to follow x x x


----------



## ShadowRancher

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - You GO GIRL! you are an example to follow x x x



Seconded, I can't remember the last time I exercised...I try to hike a couple of times a month but I don't do it anywhere near as much as I used to, I'm a total couch potato now.

Also what do you guys think of the names I picked out for my new babies? (in my signature)

The stars are all named after celestial bodies (well Persephone is a planet in Firefly ) and the sulcatas are named after tanks (bit of a history buff, especially military history)...wanted to at least use 2 tanks from the same era but I love Panzer (shortens to panzi) and Sherman would be it's allied counter part and I didn't want to name my little girl Sherman, so she gets the modern equivalent of Abrams (Abby).


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> and Sherman would be it's allied counter part and I didn't want to name my little girl Sherman, so she gets the modern equivalent of Abrams (Abby).



But Sherman could be made into Sheri, if it turns out to be a girl.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Sherman would be it's allied counter part and I didn't want to name my little girl Sherman, so she gets the modern equivalent of Abrams (Abby).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Sherman could be made into Sheri, if it turns out to be a girl.
Click to expand...


Totally didn't cross my mind  I may give it another chance...might be a little weird since Sherri is my cousins name


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Ian's doing one of these couch-to-5k programmes. He's morbidly obese and wants to manage a half-marathon later this year. He's been on-off dieting for a very long time but seems pretty committed this time. We did out usual walk to work today, and our usual walk back until we were about three quarters of the way home, then we did his training together. Running for one minute, walking for two, and so on until we'd done six minutes of running in total - he said he enjoyed the company and I liked getting a bit of extra exercise in. Then I got in, did some work, ate and went out on my toughest bike ride ever - I took my commute to work including some hills and main roads. Pretty quiet at 8pm, but the hills were hard going. Still, I know I can do it now so I might commute in future.
> 
> Wedding plans are getting further ahead, too. We booked our photographer today, and I found who I'm getting to do hair and make-up! Woo!
> 
> Oh, and I've just entered Emrys in a 'Pet of the Week' thing for local media - using it as a chance to show him off, but also to raise awareness of correct tortoise care. Hope he gets in!



wILL BE SO MUCH MORE HELPFUL TO HIM, IF YOU CAN KEEP DOING THE BUDDY THING... AND IT WILL HELP YOU TOO. sO DO YOU TWO WORK TOGETHER?... sorry just realized the cat hit the cap lock key and I am too lazy to rewrite it all. 

Biking to and from work, would also be a time saver so you could do more work at home... or more exercising. 

The wedding is certainly starting to come together!

Good luck with the contest!





ShadowRancher said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Sherman would be it's allied counter part and I didn't want to name my little girl Sherman, so she gets the modern equivalent of Abrams (Abby).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Sherman could be made into Sheri, if it turns out to be a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally didn't cross my mind  I may give it another chance...might be a little weird since Sherri is my cousins name
Click to expand...


Or just Sher.





bubbles01 said:


> Jacqui - Famil all over the UK, but I dont want to add driving to my dad's list of things to do. he is very active, my mum suffers from arthritis so not as much, They are both nuts and I know would love to do it but will be thinking about the strain it will put on them for 8 days.....
> 
> Cheryl - You GO GIRL! you are an example to follow x x x



No, not for your Dad to have to go. I was thinking of them coming and taking the kids for like the day to give your parents a break.

Ditto on the Cheryl comment.


----------



## lynnedit

Cheryl, I am extremely impressed with yours and Ian's commitment to health! Good for you both.

Helen, I hope you work out being able to visit your husband. Perhaps arrange a couple of sleep overs for each kid, so there won't be 3 most of the time?

I hurt my back when I was 21 (LONG time ago) and for the past 8 years I have been doing Pilates twice per week. Best thing I ever did (after marrying my husband and having my kids, lol).


----------



## bubbles01

Hey guys, well went to bed at 1am, not sleeping too well right now and 1am is early for me. Kids had been up all evening messing about and were STILL awake when I went to bed. Then, what do you know - 5am... WIDE awake.... So have been lurking on here, trawling a few posts, checked my facebook, and both my emails, and it's time to get the girls up for school in 20 mins. 

What I would give right now for 12 hours uninterrupted sleep...


----------



## dmmj

Demo moore is being treated for exhaustion. so why do stars who have not really done anything recently get so exhausted?


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Hey guys, well went to bed at 1am, not sleeping too well right now and 1am is early for me. Kids had been up all evening messing about and were STILL awake when I went to bed. Then, what do you know - 5am... WIDE awake.... So have been lurking on here, trawling a few posts, checked my facebook, and both my emails, and it's time to get the girls up for school in 20 mins.
> 
> What I would give right now for 12 hours uninterrupted sleep...



Ouch, and you have to put on a cheerful face...



dmmj said:


> Demo moore is being treated for exhaustion. so why do stars who have not really done anything recently get so exhausted?



For the stars, I think exhaustion is used as a synonym for an eating disorder/depression. Her divorce wiped her out.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> wILL BE SO MUCH MORE HELPFUL TO HIM, IF YOU CAN KEEP DOING THE BUDDY THING... AND IT WILL HELP YOU TOO. sO DO YOU TWO WORK TOGETHER?... sorry just realized the cat hit the cap lock key and I am too lazy to rewrite it all.
> 
> Biking to and from work, would also be a time saver so you could do more work at home... or more exercising.
> 
> The wedding is certainly starting to come together!
> 
> Good luck with the contest!



Yep. Not sure how often he'll want to do his training on the way home from work, and I don't have time to be going back out with him, but on the way home it cuts a few minutes off our journey, which is good.

We do work together, yes. We were best friends for quite a few years before we got together. I was living with him back when we were best friends, and we had plans to keep living together until one of us got into a relationship (most likely him, he was looking for one and I wanted to be single forever!). When I finished university I got the job, and Ian was looking for work as well having been out of work for a while after he nearly died (long story). I'd got into loads of debt for him, and he finally felt he was well enough to work again. I ended up suggesting him for a job at my place, and he got it. When I suggested him, my MD said "Now, you two aren't in a relationship are you? Just best friends? Because from experience relationships at work do NOT work out that well". I assured him we were just best friends and it would be fine - a few months later, that all changed! Now, he's my manager - I never wanted to get into management and it's something he loves, so he got moved up to management and he's by far the best manager I've ever had. Absolutely perfect, though he gets very little appreciation for it and he's still on the same salary. He's striving for recognition and a payrise, and I just wander in each day, work my hardest and then head home to focus on my freelance work which is much better for me financially and for my enjoyment.

Regarding my exercise, I in fact want to cycle to and from work on Monday. Ian's not walking home that day, and I don't like to walk home alone because I get so bored and it seems to take forever. Think I'm going to end up driving, though - haven't got a bike lock yet and can't afford one.

Still, I'm FINALLY getting out of debt on Tuesday!


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning/afternoon!
Cheryl, that really is an amazing story, very touching. And can you believe you are actually now able to bike commute to work (when you get a lock)? What progress.


----------



## pdrobber

back from my interview. They were really really nice. I met with the Director and an analyst who started as an intern two years ago. I think I was the first interview for the position. They said they're interviewing people today, tomorrow and maybe some next week. Let's hope I made a lasting and good enough impression! I had examples of work I've done as well as research papers I've done (it is a research firm) and my revised resume as well as my schedule for this semester which they really appreciated. I will be sending them thank you emails later this afternoon but they didn't ask for my references, and I think they even saw that I had them...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> back from my interview. They were really really nice. I met with the Director and an analyst who started as an intern two years ago. I think I was the first interview for the position. They said they're interviewing people today, tomorrow and maybe some next week. Let's hope I made a lasting and good enough impression! I had examples of work I've done as well as research papers I've done (it is a research firm) and my revised resume as well as my schedule for this semester which they really appreciated. I will be sending them thank you emails later this afternoon but they didn't ask for my references, and I think they even saw that I had them...



Well now the hard work begins... the waiting.  This is the part I like the least. I am sure they did good. They may wait on the references, until after the first round of interviews are finished. Besides you have them already on your resume don't you?



Cheryl, so Tuesday is a celebration day, huh? So proud of you Kiddo!!

The news today on the Grandbaby is still up and down. They have gone from the preplanned right after birth on Monday surgery, to waiting a couple of weeks, to maybe Friday, maybe who knows. Might be easier if I just paste what was posted on Facebook:

"The arrival of Jeremiah Jeffery Jr weighing at 6lbs 1oz. He was born with heart problems and is looking to be in the hospital for a few weeks if not longer. Monday night baby had to have blood transfusion, yesterday they were doing MRI and looking into putting in stint, and baby was placed on ventilator. Todays update was baby had to have a second blood transfusion now weighing 5lbs 4oz and is still on ventilator. At this time they are holding off putting in stint and trying to decide which way to go, still waiting on more reports from testing and waiting for another update from doctors."


----------



## pdrobber

no, all the example resumes ive seen have "references available upon request" so I did that on mine too...and it saved room for other things so that I kept it to one page.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> no, all the example resumes ive seen have "references available upon request" so I did that on mine too...and it saved room for other things so that I kept it to one page.



gotcha


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Cheryl, so Tuesday is a celebration day, huh? So proud of you Kiddo!!



Tuesday is celebration day, yep, and I'm celebrating with pizza! I do love a good pizza! So many flavours to choose from - don't know which I want the most!

Peter - good luck with the job. I'm sure you'll do fine!

Also, Jacqui, is this your grandchild? Think I missed a bit of news while I've been hopping in and out of this conversation lately. Hope things are ok!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Also, Jacqui, is this your grandchild? Think I missed a bit of news while I've been hopping in and out of this conversation lately. Hope things are ok!



By marriage. This is Jeff's son's child (lost yet?). Jeff being my husband. One Doctor is wanting to make two chambers because they don't think a stint will help, but other doctor is thinking that would be dangerous right now to do that. JJ is getting transfusions to get cells in his system for oxygen.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> By marriage. This is Jeff's son's child (lost yet?). Jeff being my husband. One Doctor is wanting to make two chambers because they don't think a stint will help, but other doctor is thinking that would be dangerous right now to do that. JJ is getting transfusions to get cells in his system for oxygen.



Oh, good luck to the little guy! Sounds like it is a hard decision process.



pdrobber said:


> no, all the example resumes ive seen have "references available upon request" so I did that on mine too...and it saved room for other things so that I kept it to one page.



Sounds like the right way to do it. I imagine they will interview everyone and then decide about the next step, including references. You should be proud of the preparation you did, can't imagine what else you could have done!


----------



## Jacqui

Could somebody come over and give me a nice firm shoulder/neck rub? Then put some Icyhot or Bengay or whatever on to all those spots I can't r each? The weather is so nice here, I should be out doing yardwork, but the neck/shoulder/arm hurt too much to even think about it.

The snapping turtle pool is thawed again. Also am noticing it is getting a bit low, I should get out the hoses and fill it up. Of course it's going to take longer to get the hose out and then drain it again, then it will to run the water to fill the pool.


----------



## bubbles01

Jacqui - I'm keeping everything crossed for JJ, hugs to you and all your extended family.

Peter - sounds like you did a good job, am looking forward to the update.

Cheryl - that App we all watched you on - has it told you how many miles you've cycled in total since you started - might be fun to see how far you would have got in a straight line!!

Oh and my news - My Mum and dad said YES!!!!!! Only problem now is that I cant stay in hubby's cabin, (fire safety something regulation or other) so I have to pay to go on - but it will still be way less than 4 of us!! Just have to break it to the kids now....... oops...


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - that App we all watched you on - has it told you how many miles you've cycled in total since you started - might be fun to see how far you would have got in a straight line!!
> 
> Oh and my news - My Mum and dad said YES!!!!!! Only problem now is that I cant stay in hubby's cabin, (fire safety something regulation or other) so I have to pay to go on - but it will still be way less than 4 of us!! Just have to break it to the kids now....... oops...




Indeed it does. Cycling stats so far:

Total workouts: 12
Total duration: 4h:28m:11s
Total distance: 37.83 mi
Trips around the world: 0.002
Trips to the Moon: 0
Average speed: 8.46 mph
Average pace: 7m:05s
Calories burned: 1239 kcal
Burgers burned: 2
CO2 saved: 22 pounds
Total gas saved: 0.96 gal

Also, great news on your parents saying yes! Just buy the kids some American candy - I'm sure all will be forgiven!


----------



## lynnedit

Great bike stats!!

Helen, happy your parents are willing to stay. They will do just fine!
Puts the $ within reach. 

Jacqui, so sorry your neck and shoulder hurt. Ice packs aren't much fun when it is cold, but sometimes it helps if it is really inflamed (then heat after, yummmm)


----------



## Turtle Guru

Hello all just wanted to stop by and say high turtles are great one hibernating and my lizards like bearded dragons is my passion of all and just starting breed crested geckos. Thank LORD everything is good


----------



## lynnedit

Then everything is right with your reptiles!


----------



## Jacqui

Good morning everybody time to rise and shine!!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> Good morning everybody time to rise and shine!!



Grrr don't you dare!  

I've been up since 4 studying for a test (it was at 9 and I freaking aced it!!) I get to go home and sleep at 2


----------



## bubbles01

Hello All!! Ana - nice one! 

Hope everyone else is Ok, will post update re flights etc later - in middle of hosing down, sorry, organising showers for 3 kids right now... id it only in my house they seem to take forever??

H x


----------



## cherylim

Evening all! 

Not cycling tonight - did some Kinect instead. Weekend is finally here! Heading out to put a deposit on the wedding dress tomorrow, then it's relaxing all weekend. Woo!


----------



## tyler0912

Hey all, im back for good! :')


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like everybody is having a good day today.


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Everybody!

Jacqui you were particularly loud and vibrant with your hello today! 

Cheryl - Am thrilled you're securing your dress tomo, one thing off the list! and HEY TYLER!!!!!! Welcome back - You made me have a 'Take That' moment for a minute...!

I have organised flights and hire cars today - total cost for 4 Corfu - UK flights, car hire for 5 days, Internal flight from Manchester to Heathrow, 1 return flight Heathrow to Tampa, Internal flight Heathrow to Manchester, then hire car for 2 days.....Â£870!!!! which is still a very large amount of money for me to find, but hell - I get a week on my own with my husband!!!! I WILL FIND A WAY!!!!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Just woke up from a wonderful nap!...I'm such an old lady 

Glad everyone's having a good day and Helen, I'm so glad your trip is working out, you deserve it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Let's all plan a trip to Tampa so we can interrupt someone's week with her hubby!


----------



## bubbles01

Let's all Plan a trip to Clovis to steal Yvonne's new hatchlings!!!!!!! x x x x x


----------



## ShadowRancher

I support both of those holiday options!


----------



## pdrobber

hello everyone! so I was browsing and came across this... http://www.turtlesandtortoises.com/...ortoises-Chelonoidis-denticulata-CB-2012.html

UMM someone PLEASE get the last one so we can see pic updates as it grows smoothly to a large beautiful adult!!  HURRY, BEFORE I DO IT.


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> Hey all, im back for good! :')



WELCOME BACK TYLER! HOW ARE YOUR LITTLE RF'S DOING?



pdrobber said:


> hello everyone! so I was browsing and came across this... http://www.turtlesandtortoises.com/...ortoises-Chelonoidis-denticulata-CB-2012.html
> 
> UMM someone PLEASE get the last one so we can see pic updates as it grows smoothly to a large beautiful adult!!  HURRY, BEFORE I DO IT.



Afraid to look, but I probably will!!!
OMG, I looked. It is adorable.




ShadowRancher said:


> I support both of those holiday options!



I am in. Florida via California. I like it.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> hello everyone! so I was browsing and came across this... http://www.turtlesandtortoises.com/...ortoises-Chelonoidis-denticulata-CB-2012.html
> 
> UMM someone PLEASE get the last one so we can see pic updates as it grows smoothly to a large beautiful adult!!  HURRY, BEFORE I DO IT.



Get it! Get it! Get it!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbles01

Jacqui said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone! so I was browsing and came across this... http://www.turtlesandtortoises.com/...ortoises-Chelonoidis-denticulata-CB-2012.html
> 
> UMM someone PLEASE get the last one so we can see pic updates as it grows smoothly to a large beautiful adult!!  HURRY, BEFORE I DO IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it! Get it! Get it!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Go on! Go ON! x x x


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> Just woke up from a wonderful nap!...I'm such an old lady



Except us old ladies aren't taking naps.  





bubbles01 said:


> Let's all Plan a trip to Clovis to steal Yvonne's new hatchlings!!!!!!! x x x x x



Hey, while you guys are busy stealing the hatchlings, I am gonna mosey on over to the Desert tortoises and ummm "borrow" one. So just keep Yvonne busy trying to protect those hatchlings. 





emysemys said:


> Let's all plan a trip to Tampa so we can interrupt someone's week with her hubby!



I'll go along for the trip, but knowing what it's like without having your hubby around, I'll leave that part up to the rest of ya.


----------



## bubbles01

emysemys said:


> Let's all plan a trip to Tampa so we can interrupt someone's week with her hubby!



I'll go along for the trip, but knowing what it's like without having your hubby around, I'll leave that part up to the rest of ya. 


[/quote]

HUGS Jacqui, God aren't weekends long.....


----------



## cherylim

Hiya everyone!


----------



## lynnedit

Hi, Cheryl, looking forward to a relaxing day after picking up your wedding dress? 

Good morning!


----------



## bubbles01

Hi Cheryl - All ordered? x x


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Hi Cheryl - All ordered? x x



Indeed. I was planning to do it on a payment plan with a Â£100 deposit and a monthly standing order, but got confused a bit when I went in, and ended up paying half now with the other half due at the end of the year.

On one hand, I have no totally emptied our wedding savings so far...oops. On the other hand, Ian doesn't mind, I won't have money going out every month for it now, and I can focus on putting as much money back into the wedding savings as possible. Silver lining.


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> HUGS Jacqui, God aren't weekends long.....



It's always the weekend around here.  





cherylim said:


> Hiya everyone!



Hi!





cherylim said:


> Indeed. I was planning to do it on a payment plan with a Â£100 deposit and a monthly standing order, but got confused a bit when I went in, and ended up paying half now with the other half due at the end of the year.
> 
> On one hand, I have no totally emptied our wedding savings so far...oops. On the other hand, Ian doesn't mind, I won't have money going out every month for it now, and I can focus on putting as much money back into the wedding savings as possible. Silver lining.



Main thing is, you have it ordered! Another big step finished.


----------



## ShadowRancher

cherylim said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cheryl - All ordered? x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I was planning to do it on a payment plan with a Â£100 deposit and a monthly standing order, but got confused a bit when I went in, and ended up paying half now with the other half due at the end of the year.
> 
> On one hand, I have no totally emptied our wedding savings so far...oops. On the other hand, Ian doesn't mind, I won't have money going out every month for it now, and I can focus on putting as much money back into the wedding savings as possible. Silver lining.
Click to expand...


Yay, so glad you went for it! It's a beautiful dress


----------



## bubbles01

@Buffalo Soldier - like to keep the site members occupied with daily chit chat...!

Oh guys... just when it was all going so well.... Alan has just been to get his wages and his ***************** agents haven't typed his salary amount in his contract, so instead of asking, Carnival just haven't transferred any money to his account...!!!

The staff Captain has been down and apologised to him... so we will see how long it takes them to sort it out....


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like an agent.  Hope things get fixed soon.



BuffaloSoldier said:


> this thred got bisy recntly! :L



Huh, here I thought we have been pretty quiet lately.


----------



## ShadowRancher

bubbles01 said:


> @Buffalo Soldier - like to keep the site members occupied with daily chit chat...!
> 
> Oh guys... just when it was all going so well.... Alan has just been to get his wages and his ***************** agents haven't typed his salary amount in his contract, so instead of asking, Carnival just haven't transferred any money to his account...!!!
> 
> The staff Captain has been down and apologised to him... so we will see how long it takes them to sort it out....



What!? That's awful! So instead of letting him know there was a problem they just didn't pay him? That's dumb


----------



## jkingler

Sorry to interrupt, but seeing as this thread doesn't seem to die, I figured I'd join in. So...hello.


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but seeing as this thread doesn't seem to die, I figured I'd join in. So...hello.



Your not interrupting...and we are glad you stopped by. Please keep coming back.


----------



## jkingler

Don't mind if I do!

Sounds like I jumped into the middle of wedding talk. Dresses and such. If it is exactly what you are looking for, then 100 pounds/200ish dollars is pretty reasonable, really. I've heard of much more exorbitant costs. Like...ridiculously pricy, haha.

Congrats.


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> @Buffalo Soldier - like to keep the site members occupied with daily chit chat...!
> 
> Oh guys... just when it was all going so well.... Alan has just been to get his wages and his ***************** agents haven't typed his salary amount in his contract, so instead of asking, Carnival just haven't transferred any money to his account...!!!
> 
> The staff Captain has been down and apologised to him... so we will see how long it takes them to sort it out....



Mindlessly stupid! I hope they correct it quickly. Wonder what their payroll people get paid...



jkingler said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but seeing as this thread doesn't seem to die, I figured I'd join in. So...hello.



Welcome, glad to see you pop in!


----------



## jkingler

Glad to be here, Lynne. What's everyone having for dinner, or what did you have? Had a bunch of ridiculous goodies. Peanut butter chocolate mousse with smoked almonds, a tricked out BLT, and a humongous carnitas torta. I am in fatty heaven right now, haha.

(Deedle had some red leaf and endive, so not too shabby on the shelly end, either.)


----------



## ShadowRancher

I had hot chicken fingers from food lion and a coke...that's what passes for a fancy dinner out around here 

It was warm enough that Levi got to graze his dinner and go to town on some dandelions and clover in the yard


----------



## Jacqui

I finished off my lime sherbert.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Jacqui said:


> I finished off my lime sherbert.



OooOoo...that sounds heavenly, I can't remember the last time I had sherbert.


----------



## lynnedit

My husband made roasted brussel sprouts and pork chops broiled with dijon mustard. Way too healthy, so will have Cherry Garcia ben and jerry's for dessert...


----------



## Jacqui

A few weeks back, the two youngest and I ate at an Oriental place, that had pineapple sherbert in their buffet area. Really good pineapple sherbert too. Got me on a craving for some more. I went to the local WalMart and all they carried was one brand and it was the rainbow type.  I am thinking with all the frozen yogurts and such, they just don't have room for sherberts any more.  Luckily a smaller grocery store in the area still carries it.



jkingler said:


> ... a tricked out BLT,.....



So what makes it tricked out?





lynnedit said:


> My husband made roasted brussel sprouts and pork chops broiled with dijon mustard. Way too healthy, so will have Cherry Garcia ben and jerry's for dessert...



I don't think I ever actually had brussel sprouts, but the kid in me automatically is going, "Yuck!"


----------



## jkingler

Chicken fingers and sherbet sound pretty tasty. 

Too bad you guys didn't save any, as I am always hungry. 

*My husband made roasted brussel sprouts and pork chops broiled with dijon mustard.*
Sounds delish! The place I had all my food from tonight makes awesome grilled brussels with serrano and lime. Sooooo good. I love a good brussel!

Re: why it is tricked out...


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> I don't think I ever actually had brussel sprouts, but the kid in me automatically is going, "Yuck!"



He sauteed shallots and prosciutto to mix with them, sounds good with the lime too! Don't know why I like them, they are kinda weird, Jacqui! (don't worry, usually we have burritos, lol)



jkingler said:


> Chicken fingers and sherbet sound pretty tasty.
> 
> Too bad you guys didn't save any, as I am always hungry.
> 
> *My husband made roasted brussel sprouts and pork chops broiled with dijon mustard.*
> Sounds delish! The place I had all my food from tonight makes awesome grilled brussels with serrano and lime. Sooooo good. I love a good brussel!
> 
> Re: why it is tricked out...



I am ready for a second dinner!


----------



## jkingler

http://carnitassnackshack.com/



They deliver! (Only within 3 miles of the Shack, though, haha.)


----------



## Jacqui

See I need somebody to come cook for me!  I do limited cooking and hate to bother with it when I am by myself. Plus any more I am just plain bored with anything I do cook for me or even anything frozen I can buy.  I love to eat out, but hate doing so by myself.  Plus the closest fast food is like 15 miles away and I am too cheap to waste the gas on myself.


----------



## lynnedit

yeah, that's pretty much why my husband cooks. I would make grilled cheese sandwiches every night!


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> http://carnitassnackshack.com/
> 
> 
> 
> They deliver! (Only within 3 miles of the Shack, though, haha.)



Okay STOP!!!!! Please. Darn you now I am really hungry!





lynnedit said:


> yeah, that's pretty much why my husband cooks. I would make grilled cheese sandwiches every night!



Those would be okay, if you put onions and dill pickles on them. Not much of a grilled cheese lover.


----------



## lynnedit

and sauerkraut?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> and sauerkraut?



Nopers! Only time I use kraut is when I bake an old rabbit and stuff it with kraut. (then I toss the kraut  ). I am sour enough, I don't need any extra help.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> and sauerkraut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopers! Only time I use kraut is when I bake an old rabbit and stuff it with kraut. (then I toss the kraut  ). I am sour enough, I don't need any extra help.
Click to expand...


Lol. that sounds good too...why does everything sound good tonight?


----------



## jkingler

I eats tons of kraut. I can eat it by itself. Haha.

/wants a good bucket to make kraut at home


----------



## cherylim

Morning all! Ooh, lots of food talk, I like it. I had a tuna mayonnaise baked potato last night - tonight is Sunday roast night!


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Morning all! Ooh, lots of food talk, I like it. I had a tuna mayonnaise baked potato last night - tonight is Sunday roast night!



HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM....Bake potato OMNOM! 
Roast here tonight to even for the torts ( boiled chicken breast)  



Morning all!


----------



## bubbles01

Morning Foodies! Cant believe I went to bed and missed out on all this great food talk! Joe, glad to have you with us! welcome to the weird and wonderful world of pretend chat! 

Dinner here last night was Italian meatballs, and today is Sunday Roast. I'm doing Pork, with homemade stuffing, homemade applesauce, roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, green beans, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower cheese, yorkshire puddings and gravy.... Sunday is the day that the kids know to stay out of the kitchen while Mum creates. I LOVE to cook...! We dont have take out or delivery here in the winters, only in summer when the tourist season starts again, so I cant ever just order in....

Sauerkraut??? Seriously??? 

I am having a pyjama day today - dont have anywhere I have to go so will slob out all day. Oh - good news, after the apology last night the Staff Captain came to see Alan and paid him in cash.... so now we just have to figure how to get it here... He is on a mission in Tampa this afternoon to find a Moneygram or Western Union! 

Have a great day all, til later xxx


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Morning Foodies! Cant believe I went to bed and missed out on all this great food talk! Joe, glad to have you with us! welcome to the weird and wonderful world of pretend chat!
> 
> Dinner here last night was Italian meatballs, and today is Sunday Roast. I'm doing Pork, with homemade stuffing, homemade applesauce, roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, green beans, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower cheese, yorkshire puddings and gravy.... Sunday is the day that the kids know to stay out of the kitchen while Mum creates. I LOVE to cook...! We dont have take out or delivery here in the winters, only in summer when the tourist season starts again, so I cant ever just order in....
> 
> Sauerkraut??? Seriously???
> 
> I am having a pyjama day today - dont have anywhere I have to go so will slob out all day. Oh - good news, after the apology last night the Staff Captain came to see Alan and paid him in cash.... so now we just have to figure how to get it here... He is on a mission in Tampa this afternoon to find a Moneygram or Western Union!
> 
> Have a great day all, til later xxx



No takeaways in the winter? OMG - how do you cope?! 

Your Sunday roast sounds bigger and better than mine! We're doing turkey, roast potatoes, roast parsnips, mixed veg, and I'm going to have two stuffing balls, and of course gravy. No Yorkshire puddings today, damnit.


----------



## bubbles01

I cannot do a Sunday dinner with Yorkshires.... the entire household would start a riot. 

The great thing about Sunday dinner is that there is always loads of leftovers for Monday lunch!! Also Roast pork and stuffing sandwiches for the girls school lunches, so you see it's economical really!!!!

No - no takeaways, no deliveries, in fact there are 3 coffee bars open all winter - thats it, no restaurants, just one fast food place. It is a ghost town until April when we all start painting and cleaning and getting ready for our lovely summer visitors.


----------



## tyler0912

:O Yorkie puds are the best thing ever!  

Just made an update of tiago and big momma...check it out!


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> I cannot do a Sunday dinner with Yorkshires.... the entire household would start a riot.
> 
> The great thing about Sunday dinner is that there is always loads of leftovers for Monday lunch!! Also Roast pork and stuffing sandwiches for the girls school lunches, so you see it's economical really!!!!
> 
> No - no takeaways, no deliveries, in fact there are 3 coffee bars open all winter - thats it, no restaurants, just one fast food place. It is a ghost town until April when we all start painting and cleaning and getting ready for our lovely summer visitors.



I'll be honest, the lack of food places would be a bit of a culture shock, but your whole island and lifestyle just sound incredible.

It all sounds so laid back and enjoyable. I'm very jealous.

Oh noooo! Ian has washed my phone! 

I'm taking it surprisingly well. Unfortunately, I can't afford another...

And I'm supposed to be getting a call from my eldest brother tomorrow so I can tell him about his birthday present. Sob, sob.

Oh, and I can no longer track my walks and bike rides.


----------



## bubbles01

Cheryl - oh NO!! disaster... has no-one got one you can borrow?


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Morning all! Ooh, lots of food talk, I like it. I had a tuna mayonnaise baked potato last night - tonight is Sunday roast night!



Tuna and mayo on your baked tater?


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - oh NO!! disaster... has no-one got one you can borrow?



No - my plan was to go out and buy a little Â£10 PAYG thing and try to cope for a year with no tracker, no SatNav, no internet, just basic calls and texts...but...


It seems to be working again! Not pushing my luck yet, but it switched on and tried to reset everything, so I left it a bit longer, had it on charge, then it switched on and the touch-screen wouldn't work.

So, left it a bit longer, and now it's working properly. Hope it lasts!

If so, then my phone just had a really good clean! 



Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all! Ooh, lots of food talk, I like it. I had a tuna mayonnaise baked potato last night - tonight is Sunday roast night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna and mayo on your baked tater?
Click to expand...


Why the ?


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Dinner here last night was Italian meatballs, and today is Sunday Roast. I'm doing Pork, with homemade stuffing, homemade applesauce, roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, green beans, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower cheese, yorkshire puddings and gravy.... Sunday is the day that the kids know to stay out of the kitchen while Mum creates. I LOVE to cook...! We dont have take out or delivery here in the winters, only in summer when the tourist season starts again, so I cant ever just order in....



I have decided, most of you tortoise folks eat funny things.   

You stuff the roast?  Seriously, I assume you cook it next to the roast or is it entirely seperate? What kind of stuffing? Once more, not a stuffing person myself. I only do stuffing for turkey and then just to help with moistness and flavor. I never eat the stuff. 





cherylim said:


> Oh noooo! Ian has washed my phone!
> 
> I'm taking it surprisingly well. Unfortunately, I can't afford another...
> 
> And I'm supposed to be getting a call from my eldest brother tomorrow so I can tell him about his birthday present. Sob, sob.
> 
> Oh, and I can no longer track my walks and bike rides.





Is Ian related to my son Josh, who has washed several phones? How about Ian's phone, can you use it? Like use it to call your phone and call your brother to let him know?





cherylim said:


> So, left it a bit longer, and now it's working properly. Hope it lasts!
> 
> If so, then my phone just had a really good clean!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna and mayo on your baked tater?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the ?
Click to expand...




Good news on the phone and fingers crossed it keeps working.

The ??? were simply because I had never heard of that combo.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Is Ian related to my son Josh, who has washed several phones? How about Ian's phone, can you use it? Like use it to call your phone and call your brother to let him know?



Ian DOES have a cousin called Josh, but I doubt it's your son. 

The phone does seem to be working, now. Couldn't have called my brother if it didn't, because his number is only stored on my phone. Learnt my lesson and will go through at some point soon and write my numbers down elsewhere!


----------



## lynnedit

Oh! cheryl, glad your phone may be recovering. *fingers crossed*.

More food talk? Well, then, Joe, you would be happy to hear that our area has a Sauerkraut festival every year. Even Sauerkraut ice cream (did not try that). 

Tyler, good afternoon to you, I am off to look at your tort post!

Jacqui, have you taken your walk yet?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Jacqui, have you taken your walk yet?



Ummm wanting to get rid of me are ya???? Truth comes out. I see how ya are.


----------



## jkingler

What exactly is a Yorkshire pudding? I could look it up, but I am sure your explanations will be much more interesting!

And a washed phone lives on? Impressive. Dropped one in the toilet once. It lasted about an hour before it died. :/

Kraut fest sounds interesting. I have a fairly adventurous palate, so I would definitely try the ice krautcream. I've had and enjoyed garlic ice cream (LOVE it, in fact), corn and cheese ice cream (also delish), ginger ice cream (not much of a stretch, I guess), etc. I am sure that that sweet red cabbage dish that Germans make would be translatable into at least a semi-edible frozen confection. 

Bubbles, your Sunday feast sounds delectable. May I drop by and try some?  Haha. I am sure mine won't be nearly that exciting. Will have some friends over to play boardgames (Apples to Apples, Crocodile Dentist, Phase 10, etc.) but I doubt the food will be on par with yours! Probably various makes of popcorn and some Sicilian pizza.


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, I am never hungry til I come to this thread?


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> What exactly is a Yorkshire pudding? I could look it up, but I am sure your explanations will be much more interesting!



Haha. I was at Disney World last April, and I was sitting across from a table with an American family on. We were eating our food, and they were just ready to order theirs.
One woman asked what a Yorkshire Pudding was, and someone else on her table went "Oh, it's this English thing with like a rice crispy cake with a cream thing, that they have on their main meals".

It's not, in case you were wondering.  It is hard to describe though, I find. It's like a soft, baked savoury batter (of course, with crispy edges after it's been baked long enough).

I like them cooked quite crispy, but some people like them softer.







Soooo good.




jkingler said:


> And a washed phone lives on? Impressive. Dropped one in the toilet once. It lasted about an hour before it died. :/



It does live. I'm shocked. I have completely destroyed one dropping it down the toilet before, but the last one was covered so I got a new one. I've always hated this phone, so I wasn't going to pay for insurance for it!


----------



## jkingler

I can't speak to the thread in general, but I know that I talk food rather often. So sorry! 

But back to food...

Just made my own CaCO3 weeds for Deedle. He went nuts! Gotta see, lol!


----------



## bubbles01

Oh this is funny! Well done Cheryl for the Yorkshire pudding pics - mine never come out as perfect as that, same idea but odd shapes...! Taste great tho! I did 12 today, none left... The kids fill them with gravy.

Jacqui - yep, birds I stuff, so chicken, turkey etc all get the stuffing inside, pork like I did today gets either a bowl of stuffing cooked with it, or little individual balls, but thats when I have lots of time! I have done the whole tenderise the meat, roll it up with stuffing inside malarkey but really cant be bothered for a normal Sunday dinner. I make my own stuffing with fresh sage and onions from the garden, breadcrumbs, eggs and olive oil. Sometimes sausagemeat too...

Oh and Joe - you're welcome to come over and try some anytime, in fact that goes for all of you, the more the merrier!

2 of the kids have been sent up to their rooms for refusing to help wash the dishes (again!!!!!!) so I'm going to chill on the sofa with the little one. 

The ship saga continues! Alan phoned about 2 hours ago, Carnival Legend is currently floating off the coast of Tampa with a broken propeller! They are definitely going to have to stay in Tampa tonight to try and get it fixed, and maybe longer, so nobody knows whether any new guests will be allowed on the ship yet, and their week may be cancelled.... oh dear...


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Oh this is funny! Well done Cheryl for the Yorkshire pudding pics - mine never come out as perfect as that, same idea but odd shapes...! Taste great tho! I did 12 today, none left... The kids fill them with gravy.



Always trusted Aunt Bessie's in our house. 
Looks like you cook everything from scratch. Our meals are all pre-made stuff.


----------



## bubbles01

Yes I cook everything from scratch - I had to learn when we moved out here as pre-made stuff just isn't available. Can you imagine our first Christmas out here when I discovered that Paxo didnt exist?? So I had to ask Saint Delia for her help, and she hasn't let me down so far!


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, have you taken your walk yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm wanting to get rid of me are ya???? Truth comes out. I see how ya are.
Click to expand...


Darn it, how did you know? Actually, I like imagining the cats going along too, lol.

Oh, Helen, your husband better have a stiff drink!


----------



## jkingler

Re: Learning to cook: It's amazing, the things we humans can do when we have to do them. 

But really, it really, really is! Congrats on becoming Corfu's Julia Childs. 

Check out my signature link to the Deedle thread if you wanna see what I mean, re: the Calcium Massacre from earlier this morning. Haha. I was hoping for some sort of reaction, since Deedle has thus far shown zero interest in the cuttlebone, but even so, I was pleasantly surprised (and just a bit appalled)!


----------



## bubbles01

Ship is meant to leave at 4pm US time..... 2500 people still stood in terminal as of now, kicking off at the coastguard!...... Shall we see if this makes the news...??

Joe, your Julia Childs comment made me smile, unfortunately my brats dont feel the same, they take me for granted..

Where's Jacqui gone? Or is she avoiding the thread as we all know how much she dislikes cooking!

Cheryl - does your training App still work on your super clean phone???


----------



## jkingler

A good way to handle being taken for granted is to let them try their hand at it! 

I love doing that to kids. 

If they won't do it, they'll get hungry, and that's a lesson all by itself; and if they can't do it, then they may come to understand that it takes work, and that things don't magically, spontaneously appear on the table before them and taste delicious because they want them to.

...and if they wind up being naturals, then they will appreciate being shown something that they are good at, and you may soon have some serious sous chefs to lighten your load. 

You may want to make some of your food beforehand, just in case they suck at it, and so nobody has to starve or eat more rubbish than is absolutely necessary to drive the point home...lol.


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> The ship saga continues! Alan phoned about 2 hours ago, Carnival Legend is currently floating off the coast of Tampa with a broken propeller! They are definitely going to have to stay in Tampa tonight to try and get it fixed, and maybe longer, so nobody knows whether any new guests will be allowed on the ship yet, and their week may be cancelled.... oh dear...



 and also  It actually reminds me a lot of the trucking life.  So does he get paid the same with or without new guests?





lynnedit said:


> Darn it, how did you know? Actually, I like imagining the cats going along too, lol.



Today there were four cats tagging along, since it was a nice (and dry) morning.  I actually try to feed the cats just before we go walking, to encourage them to stay home.





bubbles01 said:


> . Can you imagine our first Christmas out here when I discovered that Paxo didnt exist??



So what is it and what do you use it for?





bubbles01 said:


> Where's Jacqui gone? Or is she avoiding the thread as we all know how much she dislikes cooking!



I went to town shopping.  Brought home a roast...   I don't dislike cooking and I love to bake. I just don't like the cleanup afterward and I like it when it's being cooked for the whole family. I love food more and much prefer to eat out, just not by myself.  I even use to enter stuff in the local and state fair.


----------



## bubbles01

Ha Ha! Paxo is a ready made stuffing mix! Which I used to use in the UK. 

Yes Alan will get paid (eventually...) whether they sail or not, he has just phoned to say they are letting guests on now, Boat drill was supposed to be 3pm and sail at 4pm, so whether they will get out of there before 7pm is anyones guess! (if at all as no-one has actually confirmed to the crew that the propeller is fixed yet!) Ho Hum!


----------



## lynnedit

Aww, Jacqui, 4 cats. You know they tag along because they know you want them to stay home, lol.

Helen, I would love to taste some of your baking! I sure hope your husband gets paid whether they go out or not, yikes!

Joe, good advice about kids. Once they have to cook for themselves, they realize how hard it is.


----------



## dmmj

Food, glorious food.


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl - does your training App still work on your super clean phone???



It does. 

Not getting out on the bike 'til Wednesday, but it's good to know!


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Food, glorious food.


Now you are going to make me break out in song. Good thing no one can hear.



cherylim said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl - does your training App still work on your super clean phone???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does.
> 
> Not getting out on the bike 'til Wednesday, but it's good to know!
Click to expand...


Glad you phone seems to have recovered, whew!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Aww, Jacqui, 4 cats. You know they tag along because they know you want them to stay home, lol.



 Of course!  You would love watching one of the inside cats. He has this thing about my mop heads. It's one one of those sorta foamish types. HE always knows when I bring a new one home. He locates it be it in a cupboard under the sink or still in the grocery bag. Then he runs around with it, like it is this huge prize mouse. He has finally grown bigger then it is. 

Just heard, they have finalized plans to operate on the Grandbaby. They are going to open him up, do some exploring around and then perhaps do a shunt or maybe do a making of a wall in the heart. Poor little guy (will be one week old and is still well under 7 lbs) will be under between 4-8 hours. Gonna be a long day Monday.


----------



## jkingler

Best of luck to the little one!


----------



## Turtle Guru

Hey guys just wanted to say hi


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> Best of luck to the little one!



Thank you.





Turtle Guru said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say hi



Hi Hit and Run poster!


----------



## jkingler

What do you call someone that does a hit and run and then comes back? A hit and rubberneck? A hit and U-turn? Just trying to figure out what to call our In-N-Out Guru when they return.


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> What do you call someone that does a hit and run and then comes back? A hit and rubberneck? A hit and U-turn? Just trying to figure out what to call our In-N-Out Guru when they return.



Simply a friend.


----------



## jkingler

That'll work!


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui, I will be thinking about the little guy. That is a long surgery...please keep us posted.


----------



## Jacqui

I just saw a shooting star. I had gone up to the top of the hill, to call my hubby. As I was sitting there talking, it went over the road and sorta changed colors just a bit as it descended. I was surprised, because as I had left home, as usual I looked up and very few stars were visible. I didn't even remember to wish on one(which is something I tend to always do). Do you guys wish upon the stars?


----------



## pdrobber

Wow, I just realized tomorrow is my LAST first day of school. (if I don't go on to grad school)


----------



## Jacqui

So Monday will be a bit sad and a lot happy for you? Are you thinking of more school?


----------



## pdrobber

Happy that I'm finally done with the piles of left for the last minute work and schlepping myself to classes. Sad that I can't take interesting classes and live the luxurious life of a student anymore. I'm thinking I'm going to try to get a decent job in my field, so I'm not looking into grad schools right now. If I find myself still looking for a job come the fall/winter I might consider applying. One way of thinking is that employers want people with bachelor's degree because they can pay them less, but another point is the obvious one that higher education= more qualified.


----------



## jkingler

Don't see many stars in my part of San Diego. If I did, I would probably wish when I spied a shooter, or at least smile at the sight of it. 

And speaking of going back to school...ugh...


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> I just saw a shooting star. I had gone up to the top of the hill, to call my hubby. As I was sitting there talking, it went over the road and sorta changed colors just a bit as it descended. I was surprised, because as I had left home, as usual I looked up and very few stars were visible. I didn't even remember to wish on one(which is something I tend to always do). Do you guys wish upon the stars?



Oh, I hope that is a good sign... (yes I do wish on stars)



pdrobber said:


> Happy that I'm finally done with the piles of left for the last minute work and schlepping myself to classes. Sad that I can't take interesting classes and live the luxurious life of a student anymore. I'm thinking I'm going to try to get a decent job in my field, so I'm not looking into grad schools right now. If I find myself still looking for a job come the fall/winter I might consider applying. One way of thinking is that employers want people with bachelor's degree because they can pay them less, but another point is the obvious one that higher education= more qualified.



Well, at least you have a plan, that's the main thing.


----------



## bubbles01

Morning All! 

Jacqui I'll be thinking about your little Grandbaby today, and the rest of the family x x x x x x x

Helen x


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning All!

Peter, have a wonderful last first day of school. 

Helen, leftovers today correct?

Yvonne, hope #2 is looking good and you see a #3 poking his little head out. 

Ty, be good at school.

Cheryl, hope your not too worn out after work to have a little fun along with the exercise. 

Joe, what's for lunch? 

Lynn (is that okay to call you?) what's going on up in your area?

I hope your all getting to have a sun shine filled warm day and finding lots to laugh about. I will try to pop in during the day, but if not, have fun without me.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Cheryl, hope your not too worn out after work to have a little fun along with the exercise.



Good morning to you! It's afternoon here, and I've just spent ages picking the tomato from my sandwich. Bleugh.

Jacqui, usually Monday morning until Friday evening is a blur. I have no time to rest at all, but I suppose it's making weekends more special.
Having time to relax this week, though. Ian's out tonight, so I did my work yesterday evening so I can relax on my own when I get home. Just need to go home, exercise, then the evening is mine. Tomorrow is debt clearance day - we're driving to a log cabin after work to meet our wedding photographer, then calling into a takeaway for celebratory pizza on the way home. Again, I've been able to do my work early, but tomorrow is a total write-off with no exercise either.

Also, I'm in a very good mood. It's my little brother's 18th birthday and I've just told him I've got Â£500 saved up for him and he needs to let me know what he wants. He was with friends, and didn't sound quite as enthusiastic as I expected but I think that's the cool 18-year-old thing. I reckon I heard his voice shake a bit when I told him!  Can't believe he's 18. I feel old!


----------



## jkingler

Whoa! I'd be excited. What an awesome sis!


----------



## ShadowRancher

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All!
> 
> Cheryl, hope your not too worn out after work to have a little fun along with the exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to you! It's afternoon here, and I've just spent ages picking the tomato from my sandwich. Bleugh.
> 
> Jacqui, usually Monday morning until Friday evening is a blur. I have no time to rest at all, but I suppose it's making weekends more special.
> Having time to relax this week, though. Ian's out tonight, so I did my work yesterday evening so I can relax on my own when I get home. Just need to go home, exercise, then the evening is mine. Tomorrow is debt clearance day - we're driving to a log cabin after work to meet our wedding photographer, then calling into a takeaway for celebratory pizza on the way home. Again, I've been able to do my work early, but tomorrow is a total write-off with no exercise either.
> 
> Also, I'm in a very good mood. It's my little brother's 18th birthday and I've just told him I've got Â£500 saved up for him and he needs to let me know what he wants. He was with friends, and didn't sound quite as enthusiastic as I expected but I think that's the cool 18-year-old thing. I reckon I heard his voice shake a bit when I told him!  Can't believe he's 18. I feel old!
Click to expand...


I'm sure he was about to choke with excitement, my baby brother is 19 and somehow he's gotten worse. He turned up his nose at my overly excited announcement that I was getting stars, in the presence of his friends, when I was home one weekend then hours later (...at godforsaken 3am) after they had left he woke me up jumping onto my bed and refused to leave until we had discussed all the details. He hasn't gotten into torts as hardcore as I have but he's still an animal geek at heart. Your brother will get excited, no worries


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Jacqui - not many leftovers, Chloe (11 yr old) had a friend with her for dinner yesterday so it's just pork and stuffing sandwiches for lunch.. How many hours behind are you - is there a status update on baby yet??

Hope everyone else is well - Peter enjoy your last first day, and Cheryl you are an AWESOME big sis!!! 

What's the rest of the torty forum up to today? I'm off to check up on Yvonne's OMG thread, see if she's any more ready!

Helen x


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui, yes, Lynn or Lynne is perfect. 45F and drizzly. I don't work the hours Cheryl does, but today is a long day at work...(will be thinking of your grandson)

Cheryl, so nice of you to save for your brother's BD when you are paying off debt yourself, by the way, haven't you done that as of now? 

Still worried about my one RT with the irritated eye. Frustrated that the main reptile vet in our area won't be able to help, then what do I do? Continuing to work on this with daily water soaks, rinsing the eye, and the antibiotic drops the vet gave. Just won't get better, and otherwise she looks great (other eye, etc.). I really think something is stuck in there. 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-new-RT-s-left-eye-word-and-pic-heavy#axzz1kx8xTDHI 
Jacqui or anyone, if you have anything to add...

Helen, hope your husband's ship was repaired? And I would like some of those leftovers, slim pickings!

Peter, have a little ceremony of some kind, this really is a big step in life.

Joe, what are you eating today?


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Hey Jacqui - not many leftovers, Chloe (11 yr old) had a friend with her for dinner yesterday so it's just pork and stuffing sandwiches for lunch.. How many hours behind are you - is there a status update on baby yet??
> 
> Helen x



No real update. Surgery was set for 10 am and about 11 am the Dr came in to let us know they can't do the planned ecocardiogram (sp) as planned. His throat is too small for the tube to go down, so instead they will wait til they open him up and do it right at the heart.


----------



## cherylim

lynnedit said:


> Cheryl, so nice of you to save for your brother's BD when you are paying off debt yourself, by the way, haven't you done that as of now?



13 hours, Lynne. 13 hours. Tomorrow will be an incredible day.

Jacqui, hope you hear some good news very soon!


----------



## jkingler

Getting stars? As in Star Tortoises?!

*jumps on your bed demanding details*

*Joe, what are you eating today?*
Last night I had a Tocayo burrito (shrimp, octopus, diablo sauce, rice, a bit of tartar sauce, assorted burrito goodies) and a Bandido burrito (beef, chile relleno, rice and beans, enchilada sauce). Accompanied by lots of peppered and oiled onions, salsas, some roasted jalapenos, etc. They were delicious. 

At like 5 this morning I had some multigrain Cheerios with slivered almonds, black sesame seeds, flax oil and Saigon cinnamon. Nothing too exciting. And just now had some Coach's Oats with butter, parsley, chives, Sunny Spain, shallot pepper, pepper, and salt. Pretty standard. 

How about yourself?


----------



## bubbles01

jkingler said:


> Getting stars? As in Star Tortoises?!
> 
> *jumps on your bed demanding details*
> 
> *Joe, what are you eating today?*
> Last night I had a Tocayo burrito (shrimp, octopus, diablo sauce, rice, a bit of tartar sauce, assorted burrito goodies) and a Bandido burrito (beef, chile relleno, rice and beans, enchilada sauce). Accompanied by lots of peppered and oiled onions, salsas, some roasted jalapenos, etc. They were delicious.
> 
> At like 5 this morning I had some multigrain Cheerios with slivered almonds, black sesame seeds, flax oil and Saigon cinnamon. Nothing too exciting. And just now had some Coach's Oats with butter, parsley, chives, Sunny Spain, shallot pepper, pepper, and salt. Pretty standard.
> 
> How about yourself?



OK - My turn to need explanations...? 

chile relleno, Saigon cinnamon please??


Oh and we had chicken!


----------



## jkingler

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saigon_Cinnamon

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chile_relleno

Both very tasty.


----------



## bubbles01

Chile Relleno sounds yummy! Never thought of wikipedia...


----------



## lynnedit

does sound yummy and very healthy too!


----------



## bubbles01

Cant sleep, so thought I'd get up and see if there was any further foodie revelations.... Major let down tonight guys...!

Jacqui - update on baby?? hope all is well x x x x x x


----------



## dmmj

I'd take the cash myself. 

lynnedit have you tried irrigating the eye with saline solution?


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, thanks, I was doing that prior to seeing the vet, but only for a couple of days.
I did make another appt with the vet for Wednesday. I did tell them that it continued to be one eye only, that her appearance and behavior was normal otherwise (other eye, nose, breathing). I also mentioned that the antibiotic drops seem to be irritating.
They did call back and advise I stop them, and just irrigate with saline. So you are ahead of them! 
Hopefully they will check for something stuck in the eye or eyelid, I will be emphatic! 

Jacqui, any word on your grandson???


----------



## jkingler

Hope your saline irrigation regimen helps 'em heal up soon!

Re: the food: Not sure how healthy it is (aside from the breakfast stuff), but it certainly is delicious! Haha. Do try it out sometime if you have a chance to get some of decent quality. 

Also, not sure if anyone's seen these yet, but I have a whole thread of pics of my tortoise and put up a few moer pics the other day. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Daedal-is-actually-a-pretty-simple-tort?pid=376994#pid376994


----------



## lynnedit

jkingler said:


> Hope your saline irrigation regimen helps 'em heal up soon!
> 
> Re: the food: Not sure how healthy it is (aside from the breakfast stuff), but it certainly is delicious! Haha. Do try it out sometime if you have a chance to get some of decent quality.
> 
> Also, not sure if anyone's seen these yet, but I have a whole thread of pics of my tortoise and put up a few moer pics the other day.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Daedal-is-actually-a-pretty-simple-tort?pid=376994#pid376994



Hahahahaha, cute OVERLOAD. You are both quite the comedians.


----------



## cherylim

Morning everyone!

This is it! Debt gone!

Doesn't quite feel real. It's going to be a lean month because I slightly miscalculated, so I'll have to carefully watch my grocery shopping, but I'll manage if I'm careful!

 Sponsored a child in Africa this morning, too. Looking forward to getting all my information about her and sending her a letter.

And pizza tonight!

Now, for serious talk. Any update Jacqui? Hope things are going ok.

And Joe, Deedle is adorable. I caught sight of that thread earlier but didn't have time to call in and look - what lovely pictures! Amazing how our tortoises seem to think rocks are comfortable...


----------



## bubbles01

Well Done Cheryl! Great Day! x x x x x x x Enjoy your Pizza x x


----------



## jkingler

Congrats on getting your debt cleared, and have lots of free fun during your lean month - it's the best kind, especially when you are broke! 

And yes, pillow rocks and cactus blankets - torts and humans don't exactly have identical predilections...


----------



## bubbles01

Lovin your pics of Deedle... and the commentary, Joe. Anywhere else would think you were quite bonkers......!!!

Lynne? How's the saline working out?


----------



## jkingler

Bonkers isn't the worst thing, especially if the OH doesn't mind or, even better, enjoys it. 

Posted a few more pics in the thread (with fewer captions to inspire headshrinker bounty hunters to find, bind, and turn me in). 

And I also hope Lynne's regimen is showing promise!


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, Joe, if you are both bonkers, it works well!

Congrats, Cheryl on making your goal to be debt free!!! What an achievement.

Just woke up, waiting for the little tort to 'get up', she is stirring. I will soak her, then irrigate. I actually don't have high hopes for the treatment as it had not worked before. I really think something is stuck, so am glad I have a vet appt tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

Helen, what is the status of your husband's ship?

Jacqui, any news?


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry, didn't get a chance at the hospital to get back online and then by the time we got home, I didn't even stop to clean litter boxes, I went straight to bed and amazingly was asleep almost immediately.

JJ did fine with his surgery. They ended up doing the simple option of just one valve. In 4-8 months he will go back in again for another valve to be put in (to replace the old one) and to try to make him a wall. 

Jeff had been trying for a day to get home and between his load being unloaded at the worlds slowest unload dog food plant, the long lines at the trailer wash place, and then having to go drop his trailer first, he got to the hospital just in time for his turn to go in to see baby JJ after he was out of recovery from the surgery. Jeff was totally frustrated about the entire thing.

Since he was home, Jeff called and moved his Dr appt to today. Which means (puts on pouty face and voice), that now he won't be home for Valentine's day, which I had been planning for and getting excited about. I should know better then to ever make plans.  

Oh yeah, for supper last night, Ash, Jeff and I went to Outback and totally and completely pigged out.


----------



## bubbles01

Jacqui said:


> Sorry, didn't get a chance at the hospital to get back online and then by the time we got home, I didn't even stop to clean litter boxes, I went straight to bed and amazingly was asleep almost immediately.
> 
> JJ did fine with his surgery. They ended up doing the simple option of just one valve. In 4-8 months he will go back in again for another valve to be put in (to replace the old one) and to try to make him a wall.
> 
> Jeff had been trying for a day to get home and between his load being unloaded at the worlds slowest unload dog food plant, the long lines at the trailer wash place, and then having to go drop his trailer first, he got to the hospital just in time for his turn to go in to see baby JJ after he was out of recovery from the surgery. Jeff was totally frustrated about the entire thing.
> 
> Since he was home, Jeff called and moved his Dr appt to today. Which means (puts on pouty face and voice), that now he won't be home for Valentine's day, which I had been planning for and getting excited about. I should know better then to ever make plans.
> 
> Oh yeah, for supper last night, Ash, Jeff and I went to Outback and totally and completely pigged out.



Hi Jacqui - Great news about little JJ. x x x x Not so good about Jeff and valentines. we will keep each other company on here methinks!

Ship is back on course and although they've had to push the engines a bit, they should be landing in Grand Cayman any time now.... and we have located an internet cafe so we should get to Skype!! YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## bubbles01

Oh - update to last post.... signal was rubbish so all I got was a 2 minute glimpse of my lovely hubby.  

Have just checked the weather forecast.... it snowed here earlier - (alright it didn't stick but any snow is remarkable here!) and we are due to drop to MINUS 8 overnight... Not amused, not a bit.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, everyone!

Jacqui: How's JJ this a.m.?

When I woke up the sun was shining, but by the time I got dressed and ready to go outside, the fog had rolled in. Now we're socked in tight!

So far two of my "infertile" leopard eggs have hatched.

The rotten yellowfoot eggs are still cooking and smelling up my kitchen. (I don't toss them until they either explode or shrivel up)

Hope you all have enjoyable days...I'm off to pick up poop in the fog!


----------



## bubbles01

Hope you all have enjoyable days...I'm off to pick up poop in the fog!
[/quote]

Glamorous Yvonne.... really glamorous!!! enjoy


----------



## lynnedit

Yvonne, hope you don't step in it before you see it!
Jacqui, so glad you hear the baby did well in surgery. No wonder you celebrated at Outback!

How frustrating not to be able to Skype when you were so looking forward to it, Helen. I am sure he was too!


----------



## Kerryann

It's like a nice late April, early May day in Michigan 

I am just happy for no snow. 
I was planning to go out and pick up poop too so I don't have so much in the spring. If the weather holds like this it wont be so bad, since I just cleaned poop a week and a half ago when it was also warm.


----------



## jkingler

Congrats to the babe! Steakabration was definitely in order. Feel free to eat a bit medium rare or rare for me whenever you like.  (ESPECIALLY IF YOU GET IT AU POIVRE! /drools)

And poop-picking in the fog sounds like an awful lot of fun! Jealous!  I must admit to being perplexed at having 'infertile' eggs hatch, though that sounds rather awesome. How does that work (or how did you mistakenly figure them to be infertile)?! I have no idea how this works, except I've seen some people holding eggs up to lights and then seeing a dense, dark center area is visible in 'fertile' eggs.

Lastly, Bubbs, how well equipped to handle -8 are you guys? Well enough insulated/heating/thick blankets, etc.? Here in San Diego, insulation is usually an intentionally skipped step in the construction of a domicile, so we'd die!


----------



## Yvonne G

jkingler said:


> I must admit to being perplexed at having 'infertile' eggs hatch, though that sounds rather awesome. How does that work (or how did you mistakenly figure them to be infertile)?! I have no idea how this works, except I've seen some people holding eggs up to lights and then seeing a dense, dark center area is visible in 'fertile' eggs.



The female has not been with a male in over 4 years. And she never laid eggs in all that time either. But just on the off chance she might have held the sperm for that long, I added them to the incubator anyway.


----------



## bubbles01

Lastly, Bubbs, how well equipped to handle -8 are you guys? Well enough insulated/heating/thick blankets, etc.? Here in San Diego, insulation is usually an intentionally skipped step in the construction of a domicile, so we'd die!

Insulation!! HA! try mentioning the words 'cavity wall insulation' or 'airbrick' to a greek builder... they will smile sweetly and quietly tell their mate that you are a nutter!!

The houses here are all built to keep out sun, so in winter they get cold very quickly - in summer they stay lovely & cool, fantastic for our 45 celcius months, but right now, I have had the central heating on since 3.30pm, the kids have electric blankets on their beds, and I just bought some yummy new fleecy pyjamas so we are doing OK... as long as we dont open any doors or windows!

Am currently doing my lovesick teenager bit again, waiting for the hubby to phone as we couldnt Skype earlier... however it's only 9 weeks and 5 days til I get on his ship!!!!! ;D


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Hi Jacqui - Great news about little JJ. x x x x Not so good about Jeff and valentines. we will keep each other company on here methinks!



This will be the third holiday in a row with no hubby (Christmas and Thanksgiving).  His next planned time home is just before St Pat's day, but he isn't coming home to see me, it's when his brother-in-law goes in for his heart surgery. 





bubbles01 said:


> Oh - update to last post.... signal was rubbish so all I got was a 2 minute glimpse of my lovely hubby.
> 
> Have just checked the weather forecast.... it snowed here earlier - (alright it didn't stick but any snow is remarkable here!) and we are due to drop to MINUS 8 overnight... Not amused, not a bit.....



Sucks on both counts. Sorry  I hope no frozen water this go round.





emysemys said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Jacqui: How's JJ this a.m.?
> 
> When I woke up the sun was shining, but by the time I got dressed and ready to go outside, the fog had rolled in. Now we're socked in tight!
> 
> So far two of my "infertile" leopard eggs have hatched.
> 
> The rotten yellowfoot eggs are still cooking and smelling up my kitchen. (I don't toss them until they either explode or shrivel up)
> 
> Hope you all have enjoyable days...I'm off to pick up poop in the fog!



I take full blame for the Yellowfoot eggs. They are all going bad, because I want a couple. 

JJ for the first time in his 8 days out, actually was able to drink from a bottle without it lowering his oxygen level dangerously. He drank a whole one oz this morning, which is his record. Of course, they didn't give him any food at all yesterday, so he should have been hungry. They have decided that by the end of the week his temp pace maker can come out. Everything is just going very well at this point.





Kerryann said:


> It's like a nice late April, early May day in Michigan
> 
> I am just happy for no snow.
> I was planning to go out and pick up poop too so I don't have so much in the spring. If the weather holds like this it wont be so bad, since I just cleaned poop a week and a half ago when it was also warm.




HEY!!! a new chatter!! Yippee skippee!! 




jkingler said:


> Congrats to the babe! Steakabration was definitely in order. Feel free to eat a bit medium rare or rare for me whenever you like.  (ESPECIALLY IF YOU GET IT AU POIVRE! /drools)



 Ash ordered hers medium rare and I thought it was strange. The steaks came (Jeff had ribs) and she asked why mine was bigger, so I said I would trade. She turned me down, until she cut into her steak. She decided my medium was a better deal. 





bubbles01 said:


> Am currently doing my lovesick teenager bit again, waiting for the hubby to phone as we couldnt Skype earlier... however it's only 9 weeks and 5 days til I get on his ship!!!!! ;D



Ahh, young love!


----------



## Turtle Guru

Taking care of all the reptiles lol lots of work hahaha


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> JJ for the first time in his 8 days out, actually was able to drink from a bottle without it lowering his oxygen level dangerously. He drank a whole one oz this morning, which is his record. Of course, they didn't give him any food at all yesterday, so he should have been hungry. They have decided that by the end of the week his temp pace maker can come out. Everything is just going very well at this point.



the fact that JJ could eat is great news! 1 oz at his size is pretty good. Sorry about your husband not being home for holidays, that's hard!

And Helen, don't know how you are doing it, but you are.

Yvonne, congrats on the hatchlings. Amazing how they can hang on to that sperm!


----------



## jkingler

*The female has not been with a male in over 4 years. And she never laid eggs in all that time either. But just on the off chance she might have held the sperm for that long, I added them to the incubator anyway.*
Makes sense now.  

Re: Medium rare vs. Medium: If I trust the meat and the restaurant, I like a bit of blood. I even eat raw beef when it is prepared properly, as it is tender and delicious.  But if I am sketched out by a place, medium or well, all the way! Haha.

Glad to see that San Diego and Greece share the lack of concern re: insulation. Makes me think that my Meditorts will indeed thrive here!

And yes, I said torts. Got a new one!


----------



## lynnedit

jkingler said:


> Glad to see that San Diego and Greece share the lack of concern re: insulation. Makes me think that my Meditorts will indeed thrive here!
> 
> And yes, I said torts. Got a new one!



Whaaat? pics!!! change your signature!!!!


----------



## jkingler

Working on it. Give me like...a minute.


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!
Joe, saw the pic of you are your new little tort, Rory on the 'what you look like thread'. He looks really healthy! Are you and Laura completely hooked?

Work this am, then off to take my littlest female to the vet to get her eye DEALT with. Hate to see them suffer.


----------



## bubbles01

BBrrrrrrrrrrr.... chilly afternoon to everyone!

Jacqui - great news re: JJ. keep the updates coming..

Nothing much to report here, except it is bloody cold.... Am off to check out Rory, hoping everyone else is well and warm...

H xx


----------



## pdrobber

I GOT THE INTERNSHIP POSITION!!!


----------



## bubbles01

pdrobber said:


> I GOT THE INTERNSHIP POSITION!!!



 WELL DONE PETER!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnedit

BEST NEWS OF THE DAY!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! ALL YOUR HARD WORK HAS PAID OFF!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's good news, Peter!


----------



## cherylim

Well done Peter!!!

Evening everyone.


----------



## Turtle Guru

Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## bubbles01

MORNING TFO!!!!


Heaven help you all - I have discovered how to change fonts and colours and sizes....now I can be really expressive!!!

My news for this morning..... Its raining. In fact it has been raining since about 9pm last night, lots of lightning and very loud thunder to follow the snow we got yesterday afternoon.

I have NO idea where this crazy weather is coming from... Have to move a wardrobe round to a friends house this morning, so will definitely get wet. Still it is an excuse to go for a coffee in the village afterwards and catch up with some of the locals. (stuttering very badly in Greek!)

Everyone have a great day!

H xxx


----------



## lynnedit

Now that is pretty hard to follow...


----------



## pdrobber

hahahahah. good morning.


----------



## dmmj

Oh noes now we are all doomed, DOOMED.


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Captain AWESOME!!!

 How we all doing? It's still cold, in fact it's very cold.... Kids have gone out to play - weird behaviour, I am sat inside with my dressing gown on!

H xxx


----------



## lynnedit

Bad cold weather calls for a dressing gown ! (oops, slipped)


----------



## Zamric

hmmmm this changing font thing could be good.... now to figure out how....


----------



## bubbles01

*falls off chair laughing!* YAY!! this thread ALWAYS makes me smile! x


----------



## tyler0912

Evening! 

Been a great day at school.
Came home and im now arguing with someone on the PC.
And 4year old sisters been took in hospital tested for pneumonia! :'( 
Nothing seems to go well with me. 
I need some luck sometime!  
Sorry to darken the mood.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

*Hey TFO *​
I just discovered this pretend chat thing and it's super cool !!! 
Y'all will never guess what I am doing today... 
_Building a misting system !!!!!_

Sooooo excited !! My arm is about to fall off from using a squirt bottle so much 
Then I am build four cute little waterfalls  <3 using petrified wood, rocks from Colorado (p.s. If you ever wanna know an *awesome* place to vacation at in Colorado go to Alma, CO. Hike around Kite Lake and the Windy range, and you have to go rafting) bamboo 
Then it's chem and microbiology homework , then I am going to play Skyrim on the xbox !! That's *NEVER* gets old 

Fun fact is I just found out that you can bring dogs into Lowes!!! I'm gonna dress up my hairless chihuahua and bring him with me. Milo always gets a lot of attention lol  so ugly he is cute lol


----------



## jkingler

I used to be a waterfall builder, then I took an arrow in the knee. 

Welcome to the thread. Seems pretty nice so far.


----------



## cherylim

Evening all!  Woo, nearly weekend!


----------



## bubbles01

*How did Rebecca centre that welcome message she wonders to herself???*

Evening All! Hey Tyler, hope your sister gets better soon x x x

yep, Cheryl, nearly weekend! any plans??

Must find out how to underline my groovy new fonts.......!


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> yep, Cheryl, nearly weekend! any plans??



Going to my uncle's 40th birthday party on Sunday. Should be good!

Hoping to get out on the bike on Saturday if it warms up, but I'm not too optimistic.

How about you?


----------



## jaizei

BrinnANDGupta said:


> My arm is about to fall off from using a squirt bottle so much



I guess no one told you about these.


----------



## Yvonne G

Its nice to see so many new faces​showing up here on the pretend chat.​
Helen: Am I making you jealous?

_All kinds of options that you don't know about!!!_


Neener, neener, neener!!!​


----------



## lynnedit

OK, between automatic sprayers and elegant text font and spacing, this may be getting way to sophisticated for me!​
Hi Tyler, sorry about your sis! Hope she bounces back soon.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I guess I am the  only one who can't change  the font. But I  




Congrats Peter!!!


----------



## pdrobber

Thank you everyone!!! I'm so excited!!!

lol hit "new reply" button on lower right...brings you to new page and then there's a "font" box selection, text size selection box and color font selection right next to it.


----------



## lynnedit

Peter, when do you start?


----------



## bubbles01

_AFTERNOON TFO!!!

_​_​__*Hope old and new chatters are all well! I have spent the morning strimming the torts garden, taking the fencing down as I want to re-shape it for Spring, moved the feeding pen and generally sprucing the place up ready for when they go back outside in a couple of weeks.

*​*​*__*​*​My weekend doesnt look to be too exciting - ferrying kids to Drum, Piano and Guitar lessons. Feeding them all and hopefully getting to speak to Alan as often as I can... however in other news.....​

​​​__​ MY TRIP IS BOOKED!!!!! 

​Have a great day! Hopefully the speed of my ADSL will improve later so Ican be back on ​_H xx


----------



## lynnedit

my, My, MY, someone has certainly gotten a grip on editing, haven't we?

Helen, do you have pics of your enclosure anywhere? 
Contrats on getting the trip booked! Now it is real.


----------



## bubbles01

Will take pics of new garden when it's all re-fenced next week. I'm trying to hem them in a little, at the moment they have full run of the 150msq but it includes my veggie patches and I lose soooooooo much to them! 

Trip is all done, flights, hotels, car hire, visa..... now I have to decide on what in my wardrobe can be used for cruisewear...... not much methinks!!


----------



## ShadowRancher

bubbles01 said:


> Will take pics of new garden when it's all re-fenced next week. I'm trying to hem them in a little, at the moment they have full run of the 150msq but it includes my veggie patches and I lose soooooooo much to them!
> 
> Trip is all done, flights, hotels, car hire, visa..... now I have to decide on what in my wardrobe can be used for cruisewear...... not much methinks!!



Uhoh...does that mean you get to buy new clothes too  my mom was so happy she lost her luggage in Sweden the last time she met my dad there so she could justify a shopping spree 

So happy it's all finally worked out for you! I've been actually doing my school work lately so haven't had much time to chat but I've been thinking of you guys!


----------



## bubbles01

No - it means when I go to the UK en-route I will be 'borrowing' half of my best friends wardrobe!!!! She has great taste, more money than I do and is super generous!! Cant afford a shopping trip really....

Right - lets try this....amusement for the weekend - describe yourselves in one word - and that word must START with the 3rd letter of your username!

Mine is boisterous!!

H xx


----------



## jkingler

I am Interesting...I hope? Haha.

*ferrying kids to Drum, Piano and Guitar lessons.*
Starting a family band? Who will play the tambourine?! 

Planted tons of weeds in the backyard these past few days. Building my enclosures now. Gonna grab a lot of bricks, start setting them up, and see where that leaves me. Should at least get enough to make a solid ground level, so the torts cannot burrow out and nothing else can burrow up and in. 

Kudos for doing your schoolwork, Ana. Congrats on your new thing, Peter. And high fives for everyone who learned how to use the forums editing to make their posts more expressively colorful and large and such.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Hmmm A...awesome?  possibly but I think addicted is the most accurate in the context of TFO


----------



## bubbles01

I'm liking interesting (Joe) and I think Addicted is definitely the way to go for Ana!

Oh - and I am the tambourine player!!


----------



## jkingler

Addicted is an apt adjective, Ana. 

And Bubbles (since thus far I can't remember given names unless they are in signatures), glad you like interesting. It seemed more modest than ingenius, and less pejorative than ignoble or ignominious. 

P.S. You should post youtube your tambourine skills!


----------



## cherylim

Evening all!

My word is...

Hm...

Um...

Err...

Efficient?


----------



## jkingler

I would have thought it would be Emrys'.


----------



## jaizei

Inconceivable!


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> I would have thought it would be Emrys'.



Haha, I AM Emrys', that's true. Didn't think of that.

He's definitely my master - spoilt creature. 

ILOVEHIMSOMUCH!


----------



## jkingler

What kind of tort is Emrys? Looks like a Hermann's to me, but I could just be seeing what I want to see there, haha.


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> What kind of tort is Emrys? Looks like a Hermann's to me, but I could just be seeing what I want to see there, haha.



You're right. THB, Macedonian, same as Rory.


----------



## dmmj

Masculine?


----------



## Turtle Guru

hello all and nice to be on once in a while now


----------



## bubbles01

Captain Awesome's Masculine is cool, and I would def go with Emrys rather than Efficient Cheryl. Or even Excited as you are planning a wedding after all....?

Joe - you need to add to the tortoise maniacs thread *When you can remember the names of peoples tortoises, but not their own names!!!*

Goodnight All! Have a great day tomorrow, I will have to see if I can find any pics of me shakin my tambourine... normally the photo's that get taken are when I am dancing on the bar.....sigh...

TurtleGuru - are you gonna give us yours..? (I'm also eagerly awaiting Yvonne's with her 'Y'!!)

Helen xxxx


----------



## lynnedit

Wait, I thought it was the THIRD letter of our username. So mine would be 'n'.
And Yvonne has to pick 'o'?
In that case, I pick, Nonsensical! My husband prefers Nutty...

This is fun, good idea Helen (who is sawing logs right now I hope)


----------



## Zamric

Hmmmmm, lets see.... well, Male would discribe me, but I don't think that counts

....Macho....mmm...NO
....Manic... Definatly NOT
...Managable.... hehehe (the wife thinks so...)

I'm going with Mature.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yvonne is a *Y*ank, who is also *O*bedient to her tortoises!


----------



## lynnedit

Zamric said:


> Hmmmmm, lets see.... well, Male would discribe me, but I don't think that counts
> 
> ....Macho....mmm...NO
> ....Manic... Definatly NOT
> ...Managable.... hehehe (the wife thinks so...)
> 
> I'm going with Mature.





emysemys said:


> Yvonne is a *Y*ank, who is also *O*bedient to her tortoises!



Well done, both of you! Who knew us tort lovers were so good at this????


----------



## Jacqui

So "c" huh...well I am *c*old hearted, *c*onniving, at times *c*hildish works well, too.  Then don't forget good ole *c*rusty.  Almost forgot *c*ruel.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> So "c" huh...well I am *c*old hearted, *c*onniving, at times *c*hildish works well, too.  Then don't forget good ole *c*rusty.  Almost forgot *c*ruel.



NOOOOO! I say compassionate and caring!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So "c" huh...well I am *c*old hearted, *c*onniving, at times *c*hildish works well, too.  Then don't forget good ole *c*rusty.  Almost forgot *c*ruel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO! I say compassionate and caring!
Click to expand...


 boy do I have you fooled!!  I almost forgot... Cranky describes me too!


----------



## lynnedit

So are you saying that you are like a good piece of pie?
Crusty on the outside and captivating  on the inside?


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

lynnedit said:


> So are you saying that you are like a good piece of pie?
> Crusty on the outside and captivating  on the inside?



love this comment !!! go lynnedit lol
may i ask what word game we are playing ?


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Right - lets try this....amusement for the weekend - describe yourselves in one word - and that word must START with the 3rd letter of your username!
> 
> Mine is boisterous!!
> 
> H xx



Right, here you go! Pretend chat can be quiet.....then suddenly you can barely keep up!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

oooo okay i missed that post.... um so mine has to start with I.. thats sucks cause not many words start with I that i can think of right off the top of my head 

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm....what about Irritable haha


----------



## lynnedit

Imaginative!


----------



## Jacqui

Intelligent! Intuitive.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Ha I like those "I" words a lot better lol 
If I picked one Lynnedit it would be.. Nice, Nifty.. Omg I'm awful at thinking of words lol 
Lynnedit hit the Jacqui's out of the park with the pie one lol 
By the way I love the names Lynnedit and Jacqui are those yalls real names ? 



emysemys said:


> Yvonne is a *Y*ank, who is also *O*bedient to her tortoises!



This one is my favorite


----------



## lynnedit

Puhlease call me Lynne! 

Well, all of this thinking has exhausted me. I am off to bed!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> So are you saying that you are like a good piece of pie?
> Crusty on the outside and captivating  on the inside?



You mean the pie, *c*hocked full of *c*reamy *c*oconut *c*ustard *c*alories? Or the *c*hocolate *c*overed *c*aterpillar *c*ashew *c*runch pie?





BrinnANDGupta said:


> By the way I love the names Lynnedit and Jacqui are those yalls real names ?



Yes, mine is.


----------



## bubbles01

Has absolutely LOVED waking up to these posts on TFO this morning! So cool that everyone is playing this, wonder what today will bring??

Also noticed that ONCE AGAIN the subject turned to food.... PIE from a word game! Brilliant... 

It is absolutely throwing it down here today, and I have to go out in it  Catch you all later for the next instalment...

H xxx

I'm sorry - havent achieved anything yet, went over to my facebook and someone put the following joke on, It just killed me so I had to share...



Jimmy received a parrot for Christmas. The parrot was fully grown, with a very bad attitude and even worse vocabulary.

Every other word was an expletive; those that weren't expletives were, to say the least, rude. Jimmy tried to change the bird's attitude by constantly saying polite words, playing soft music, anything that he could think of. Nothing worked.

He yelled at the bird, and the bird got worse. He shook the bird, and the bird got even more rude. Finally, in a moment of desperation, Jimmy put the parrot in the freezer.

For a few moments he heard the bird swearing, squawking, kicking and screaming. Then, suddenly, there was absolute quiet. Jimmy was frightened that he might have actually hurt the bird, and quickly opened the freezer door.

The parrot calmly stepped out onto Jimmy's extended arm and said, "I'm sorry that I offended you with my language and my actions, and I ask your forgiveness. I will endeavor to correct my behavior."

Jimmy was astounded at the changes in the bird's attitude and was about to ask what had changed him, when the parrot continued, "May I ask what the Chicken did?


----------



## ShadowRancher

bubbles01 said:


> Has absolutely LOVED waking up to these posts on TFO this morning! So cool that everyone is playing this, wonder what today will bring??
> 
> Also noticed that ONCE AGAIN the subject turned to food.... PIE from a word game! Brilliant...
> 
> It is absolutely throwing it down here today, and I have to go out in it  Catch you all later for the next instalment...
> 
> H xxx
> 
> I'm sorry - havent achieved anything yet, went over to my facebook and someone put the following joke on, It just killed me so I had to share...
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy received a parrot for Christmas. The parrot was fully grown, with a very bad attitude and even worse vocabulary.
> 
> Every other word was an expletive; those that weren't expletives were, to say the least, rude. Jimmy tried to change the bird's attitude by constantly saying polite words, playing soft music, anything that he could think of. Nothing worked.
> 
> He yelled at the bird, and the bird got worse. He shook the bird, and the bird got even more rude. Finally, in a moment of desperation, Jimmy put the parrot in the freezer.
> 
> For a few moments he heard the bird swearing, squawking, kicking and screaming.
> Then, suddenly, there was absolute quiet. Jimmy was frightened that he might have actually hurt the bird, and quickly opened the freezer door.
> 
> The parrot calmly stepped out onto Jimmy's extended arm and said, "I'm sorry that I offended you with my language and my actions, and I ask your forgiveness. I will endeavor to correct my behavior."
> 
> Jimmy was astounded at the changes in the bird's attitude and was about to ask what had changed him, when the parrot continued, "May I ask what the Chicken did?





Hahahahahah...oh wow I found that funnier than I probably should have 

Wonderful game guys...now I want pie before my trudge to the library this morning


----------



## cherylim

Morning everyone! Snow all over the country now, apparently, except here!

Doing a drive along the motorway towards the edge of the Yorkshire Dales tomorrow, to visit a house at the bottom of a small but steep hill. Hoping it doesn't snow here and ruin my plans!

Day in today - cycling in the park can't happen in this weather, so I'm staying in and relaxing, awaiting a phone call from a potential client, and spending some time with Emrys. I've organised my game and DVD collections, deleted everything I don't need off my laptop and key drive and I organised my paperwork a few days ago, so with all this organisation and all my debt gone I'm feeling pretty relaxed for once! 

How are you all?


----------



## jkingler

I am well. Had a good night of beer and food with friends. (The closest thing to pie that I had was a chocolate cookie and vanilla ice cream ice cream sandwich, with bacon brittle. ). 

It was much needed, since just before that, on my way home from work, someone rear ended me, reversed, and sped away. I feel completely fine, but my bumper has seen better days and my trunk seems to be ajar by about an inch and a half. Did I mention that I had a loooot of bricks in my trunk when this happened? I haven't had the heart to check if they are all broken yet. Hopefully they are intact, so I can use them to make that burrow-proof bottom for Deedle and Rory's outdoor enclosures!

I love that parrot joke, by the way. I have heard it before, but I had forgotten that I knew it until the punchline came, so it was almost like new again. Senior moments, keeping life fresh...


----------



## cherylim

Oh my goodness, I just spent Â£80 on an outfit (shoes and a dress).

I have NEVER spent that much on an outfit before - nor have I ever bought a dress to wear for an occasion that wasn't a prom or my own wedding.

Oh dear...

I feel like I've committed a terrible crime!

On the plus side, if this dress turns up and is ok, my bridesmaids dresses will be nice and cheap.


----------



## bubbles01

Ok - Cheryl, Â£80 on shoes and a dress is NOT a crime. Work it out this way - you will probably keep this outfit for 5 years, and in that time have chance to wear it at least 5 times - therefore it is costing you Â£16 each time you wear it. Add to that the fact that you can most likely wear the shoes with some other clothes you already have - you may get 15 or 20 wears out of them - therefore they are an investment!!! Simples....

Joe - why would you have bacon things with Ice cream???? Just askin....? x x x x


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Oh my goodness, I just spent Â£80 on an outfit (shoes and a dress).
> 
> I have NEVER spent that much on an outfit before - nor have I ever bought a dress to wear for an occasion that wasn't a prom or my own wedding.



So what is this dress for?





bubbles01 said:


> Ok - Cheryl, Â£80 on shoes and a dress is NOT a crime. Work it out this way - you will probably keep this outfit for 5 years, and in that time have chance to wear it at least 5 times - therefore it is costing you Â£16 each time you wear it. Add to that the fact that you can most likely wear the shoes with some other clothes you already have - you may get 15 or 20 wears out of them - therefore they are an investment!!! Simples....



Seriously, do you think of your clothes as investments? I think I bought one dress my entire adult life, how many times was it ever worn, zero.  My girls too, I notice buy something fancy for a special occasion and it gets worn just that one time. Now things like jeans and tshirts get worn til they fall to pieces... and sometimes even then they are worn.  

I would guess it depends, A) how many dressy things do you go to? B) will you care if everybody has seen the dress before?

But Cheryl, some times you need to just splurge as sorta payback for making yourself do lean times to be debt free.  





jkingler said:


> It was much needed, since just before that, on my way home from work, someone rear ended me, reversed, and sped away.



Sorry to hear about this. Glad your okay and your vehicle is pretty much okay, too.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I just spent Â£80 on an outfit (shoes and a dress).
> 
> I have NEVER spent that much on an outfit before - nor have I ever bought a dress to wear for an occasion that wasn't a prom or my own wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is this dress for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - Cheryl, Â£80 on shoes and a dress is NOT a crime. Work it out this way - you will probably keep this outfit for 5 years, and in that time have chance to wear it at least 5 times - therefore it is costing you Â£16 each time you wear it. Add to that the fact that you can most likely wear the shoes with some other clothes you already have - you may get 15 or 20 wears out of them - therefore they are an investment!!! Simples....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, do you think of your clothes as investments? I think I bought one dress my entire adult life, how many times was it ever worn, zero.  My girls too, I notice buy something fancy for a special occasion and it gets worn just that one time. Now things like jeans and tshirts get worn til they fall to pieces... and sometimes even then they are worn.
> 
> I would guess it depends, A) how many dressy things do you go to? B) will you care if everybody has seen the dress before?
> 
> But Cheryl, some times you need to just splurge as sorta payback for making yourself do lean times to be debt free.
Click to expand...




Haha - I'm going to a relative's wedding in April. I needed something new for it, but I've always worn black trousers and a top before because I didn't feel confident enough for a dress.

We're hoping to buy dresses from China for my bridesmaids. They're incredibly cheap but look amazing, but Ian was worried about buying in case they don't turn up or aren't how they look on the picture.

So, realising that I'm feeling a bit more confident nowadays, I've jumped on in and bought a dress from the same online shop I'm hoping to buy my bridesmaids dresses from. It gives me something nice to wear for the wedding (and hopefully some other occasions...), and it's a trial run to test the company for future purchases.


----------



## jkingler

Because it is delicious. No joke. Two of my favorite desserts have bacon in them. 

Aside from the aforementioned ice cream sammy, I looove the King Sundae from Searsucker here in SD.

http://www.searsucker.com/fine-dining-menu/dinner/sweets/

But on the hit and run, it could have been worse, so I am also glad that it wasn't. Thanks. 

And do post pics of the dress. I wanna see.


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> And do post pics of the dress. I wanna see.



This is the dress I'm getting, but in 'dark TFO' green.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that you are like a good piece of pie?
> Crusty on the outside and captivating  on the inside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the pie, *c*hocked full of *c*reamy *c*oconut *c*ustard *c*alories? Or the *c*hocolate *c*overed *c*aterpillar *c*ashew *c*runch pie?
Click to expand...


Yes, that is precisely the pie that I was thinking of. How did you know? 



cherylim said:


> Oh my goodness, I just spent Â£80 on an outfit (shoes and a dress).
> 
> I have NEVER spent that much on an outfit before - nor have I ever bought a dress to wear for an occasion that wasn't a prom or my own wedding.
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> I feel like I've committed a terrible crime!
> 
> On the plus side, if this dress turns up and is ok, my bridesmaids dresses will be nice and cheap.



Of COURSE you deserve the dress. And Helen is apparently the queen of justifying the purchase! Well done.

Joe, sorry to hear about your car. And I agree, any dessert with a salt touch is delicious. That's why chocolate covered pretzels from Sarris's Chocolates in Canonsburg, Pa., rule.



cherylim said:


> jkingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> And do post pics of the dress. I wanna see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress I'm getting, but in 'dark TFO' green.
Click to expand...


Oh my! You can twirl! Love the color choice.


----------



## bubbles01

Joe - How did I miss the rear end part of your post? I cant believe I was so pre-occupied with justifying dress purchases.... I am incredibly shallow and I apologise.. x x x  

Cheryl, the dress is gorgeous, very classy. Any pics of the shoes???


----------



## tyler0912

Cheryl that dress is byyoootttyyffuulll!  

Hey guys!  Hows y'all, such a good mood on my side!


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Joe - How did I miss the rear end part of your post? I cant believe I was so pre-occupied with justifying dress purchases.... I am incredibly shallow and I apologise.. x x x
> 
> Cheryl, the dress is gorgeous, very classy. Any pics of the shoes???




The shoes I've only gone for something cheap, but here they are:


----------



## jkingler

Beautiful dress indeed! Nice choice.  And the shoes don't have to be expensive, so long as they are cute and they don't clash (and they are and they don't, from what I can tell thus far).

And no worries re: missing a portion of a post. There is always a ton of info to respond to, so I pick and choose, and I often forget what I originally meant to respond to before I finish posting. Also, I am sure I've probably overlooked serious business and posted about food before. You're in the clear, as far as I am concerned! 

And YES! Savory and sweet are so nice together. Salted caramel, anyone? *shivers*


----------



## Jacqui

Do you ever wonder, if we could go a day without talking food?


----------



## jkingler

I haven't been around this thread long enough to speak for you guys, but I know that I personally would have a hard time of it. 

I mean, I could talk about ADHD or beer or working with kids or tortoises or art or video games, etc., and I could make a good run, but I think I would eventually come crawling back to food talk...

/about to eat a peanut butter and smoked paprika sandwich


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

I love the dress  so simple but sooooooo pretty!!!!!! 
Nice color choice too , I have a cousins wedding to go to in march . I plan to lose you know like 20 lb before going though .... Hopefully 
Losing and keeping weight off is like impossible for me. Two summers ago I lost like 35 lbs! It took forever and I worked out so much. I went from 160 to 125 got as low as 122 at my skinniest. Ever since then I have been slowly putting it back on I'm at 148 right now So disappointed in myself. I have a problem with eating everything in the house after like nine pm , the worse time to eat !!!! 

Any one got any lose weigh tips ? 

Also idk why we r talking about desserts but the lemon cream cake from Olive Garden is the best cake I have ever eaten... Seriously people it's pure BLISS


----------



## Zamric

jkingler said:


> I am well. Had a good night of beer and food with friends. (The closest thing to pie that I had was a chocolate cookie and vanilla ice cream ice cream sandwich, with bacon brittle. ).



BACON BRITTLE? where can I find that?


----------



## jkingler

I forgot to mention eating well as a topic I can talk endlessly about. 

Lots of tips! Feel free to veer the conversation that way any time you like. 

My main tip: have tons of fruits and veggies on hand, and eat those until you are mostly satiated. Then get to the starches, carbs, meats, etc. If you have to eat to fullness (even though the goal should be 'full enough'), fill up mostly on filling, low calorie foods, and then top 'er off a bit with the meat and potatos. 

Also, don't skimp on fats, as long as they are healthy fats! Nuts, fish, coconuts, avocados, and cultured dairy and aged cheeses are very good for you (as long as you don't go crazy on the latter two), and so are many extracted oils like olive, avocado, sesame, etc. They have great impacts on your health and also help to fill you up muuuuuch faster than many other foods.

I could go on and on. Don't skip meals, limit yourself to veggies and proteins if you have to eat late, try to fast for 3-4 hours (or as close as you can manage) before bed, etc. 

I repeat, if you ever wanna talk healthy eating, I'm your guy.  I don't live it all the time, but most meals, most of the time, I do.

On a much less healthy note, to respond to a query: 
Where you can find bacon brittle...They sell it here: http://carnitassnackshack.com/. Courtesy of here: http://whatsbenbaking.blogspot.com/


----------



## cherylim

BrinnANDGupta said:


> I love the dress  so simple but sooooooo pretty!!!!!!
> Nice color choice too , I have a cousins wedding to go to in march . I plan to lose you know like 20 lb before going though .... Hopefully
> Losing and keeping weight off is like impossible for me. Two summers ago I lost like 35 lbs! It took forever and I worked out so much. I went from 160 to 125 got as low as 122 at my skinniest. Ever since then I have been slowly putting it back on I'm at 148 right now So disappointed in myself. I have a problem with eating everything in the house after like nine pm , the worse time to eat !!!!
> 
> Any one got any lose weigh tips ?
> 
> Also idk why we r talking about desserts but the lemon cream cake from Olive Garden is the best cake I have ever eaten... Seriously people it's pure BLISS



Hey, at least you've done it once. What were you eating to lose?

I'm losing at the moment, too. So far, it's averaged out at 1lb per month, but last year was a big year for learning (I started my healthy lifestyle in Nov 2010 and learnt a lot in 2011), and I'm hoping this will be the year everything I've learnt comes together as one.

Speaking of food, I am incredibly hungry today. Had an unhealthy lunch because I couldn't find what I wanted in the shop last night. Of course, that meant it didn't satisfy me or fill me up. Didn't have the calories spare to snack today, but I ended up snacking anyway to deal with the hunger (after an early evening meal), and I'm now a little over on my calories and STILL incredibly hungry. Bah!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

My problem is I don't really cook unless it's special occasions 

So I should keep like bag of frozen veggies in my freezer and salad? I should. Fill up on these kinda things ? 
I don't eat dark meats :/ I like chicken , pork, and turkey. Maybe ham
I can't seem to stay away from chips , desserts like ice cream, and for some reason peanut butter sandwiches are like heaven late at night. Another real problem I think I have is I don't exercise like I use too. I HATE exercising so much lol


----------



## bubbles01

Wow Joe, you are a real connoisseur! I remember the days when I had loads of shops to choose from and fantastic markets.... oh well - I intend to fill a suitcase full of Yummy stuff in the UK and bring it back from my trip! 

The one thing I just cannot get to grips with is beans and pulses.... no matter what I do to them, or whatever someone else has done to them I just don't like them... 

Cheryl I like the shoes, understated so the dress is the main feature - good choice! Dare I ask if you have thought about a handbag? May i be so bold as to suggest something like this - 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170704289636

or http://www.myeveningbags.co.uk/White-Flower-Evening-Clutch-Bag/88.htm

Both have the pleating similar to your dress and the flower to co-ordinate with your shoes....

Before anyone says anything - yes I AM a nightmare!!!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

cherylim said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the dress  so simple but sooooooo pretty!!!!!!
> Nice color choice too , I have a cousins wedding to go to in march . I plan to lose you know like 20 lb before going though .... Hopefully
> Losing and keeping weight off is like impossible for me. Two summers ago I lost like 35 lbs! It took forever and I worked out so much. I went from 160 to 125 got as low as 122 at my skinniest. Ever since then I have been slowly putting it back on I'm at 148 right now So disappointed in myself. I have a problem with eating everything in the house after like nine pm , the worse time to eat !!!!
> 
> Any one got any lose weigh tips ?
> 
> Also idk why we r talking about desserts but the lemon cream cake from Olive Garden is the best cake I have ever eaten... Seriously people it's pure BLISS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least you've done it once. What were you eating to lose?
> 
> I'm losing at the moment, too. So far, it's averaged out at 1lb per month, but last year was a big year for learning (I started my healthy lifestyle in Nov 2010 and learnt a lot in 2011), and I'm hoping this will be the year everything I've learnt comes together as one.
> 
> Speaking of food, I am incredibly hungry today. Had an unhealthy lunch because I couldn't find what I wanted in the shop last night. Of course, that meant it didn't satisfy me or fill me up. Didn't have the calories spare to snack today, but I ended up snacking anyway to deal with the hunger (after an early evening meal), and I'm now a little over on my calories and STILL incredibly hungry. Bah!
Click to expand...


I was eating all organic foods and all natural foods. No fake sugars and no high fructose corn syrup and no preservatives. 
I was exercising everyday which i think was the main factor. Exercise is critical to control hunger like I bet if u were to get up and just power walk for 30 min work up a big of a sweat and get ur heart pumping ur cravings for food would stop  I just need to start working out again , and drink water ... Lots and lots and lots of water. It will help u feel fuller


----------



## Jacqui

I tend to stay away from much fruit because of the sugar factor. I dislike about any veggie...unless you do something to make it good, like loading the baked potato.  I do love my beef.  I have a sweet tooth, but can go for days without wanting anything along those lines. I am a frustration eater, which would be okay, if I countered it with activity. However when frustrated/depressed I also become inactive. 

Currently hiding out in my unheated bedroom and getting the rest of the house toasty warm, just incase we lose the power again.


----------



## lynnedit

tyler0912 said:


> Cheryl that dress is byyoootttyyffuulll!
> 
> Hey guys!  Hows y'all, such a good mood on my side!



Tyler! So glad to hear you are feeling 'cup half full'. How is your little sister?



Jacqui said:


> Do you ever wonder, if we could go a day without talking food?



Categorically no.



BrinnANDGupta said:


> I love the dress  so simple but sooooooo pretty!!!!!!
> Nice color choice too , I have a cousins wedding to go to in march . I plan to lose you know like 20 lb before going though .... Hopefully
> Losing and keeping weight off is like impossible for me. Two summers ago I lost like 35 lbs! It took forever and I worked out so much. I went from 160 to 125 got as low as 122 at my skinniest. Ever since then I have been slowly putting it back on I'm at 148 right now So disappointed in myself. I have a problem with eating everything in the house after like nine pm , the worse time to eat !!!!
> 
> Any one got any lose weigh tips ?
> 
> Also idk why we r talking about desserts but the lemon cream cake from Olive Garden is the best cake I have ever eaten... Seriously people it's pure BLISS



Weight loss tips
1. stay off this thread.
2. you already told us, no eating in the evening after dinner (lol, like I follow this advice).
3. stay off this thread.
4. stay off this thread.
.....to infinity.

Cheryl, the shoes are perfect. Looks like your fairy godmother chose the outfit!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Im an emotional eater like really bad sadly


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Wow Joe, you are a real connoisseur! I remember the days when I had loads of shops to choose from and fantastic markets.... oh well - I intend to fill a suitcase full of Yummy stuff in the UK and bring it back from my trip!
> 
> The one thing I just cannot get to grips with is beans and pulses.... no matter what I do to them, or whatever someone else has done to them I just don't like them...
> 
> Cheryl I like the shoes, understated so the dress is the main feature - good choice! Dare I ask if you have thought about a handbag? May i be so bold as to suggest something like this -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170704289636
> 
> or http://www.myeveningbags.co.uk/White-Flower-Evening-Clutch-Bag/88.htm
> 
> Both have the pleating similar to your dress and the flower to co-ordinate with your shoes....
> 
> Before anyone says anything - yes I AM a nightmare!!!



 I am so glad, I am just an old tomboy. No dresses, fancy shoes, nor purses! Helen is so totally my opposite! I don't even own a purse.


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> Cheryl I like the shoes, understated so the dress is the main feature - good choice! Dare I ask if you have thought about a handbag? May i be so bold as to suggest something like this -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170704289636
> 
> or http://www.myeveningbags.co.uk/White-Flower-Evening-Clutch-Bag/88.htm
> 
> Both have the pleating similar to your dress and the flower to co-ordinate with your shoes....
> 
> Before anyone says anything - yes I AM a nightmare!!!


Wow, look at you accessory-hunting!

I haven't thought about a bag yet. No spare money so unless I get a couple more clients this month my plan was to get by without and just see what bags I have in the wardrobe.

I can't get the eBay link to work.


----------



## Jacqui

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Im an emotional eater like really bad sadly



The good thing, your not alone in this.  I wonder what we would all look like, if we all had a year where we were totally and completely happy and stress free.





cherylim said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl I like the shoes, understated so the dress is the main feature - good choice! Dare I ask if you have thought about a handbag? May i be so bold as to suggest something like this -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170704289636
> 
> or http://www.myeveningbags.co.uk/White-Flower-Evening-Clutch-Bag/88.htm
> 
> Both have the pleating similar to your dress and the flower to co-ordinate with your shoes....
> 
> Before anyone says anything - yes I AM a nightmare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look at you accessory-hunting!
> 
> I haven't thought about a bag yet. No spare money so unless I get a couple more clients this month my plan was to get by without and just see what bags I have in the wardrobe.
> 
> I can't get the eBay link to work.
Click to expand...


I think Helen is secretly a Personal shopper just waiting to come out of the closet. Of course nice thing about that, would be you get to shop but not spend any of your own money.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I think Helen is secretly a Personal shopper just waiting to come out of the closet. Of course nice thing about that, would be you get to shop but not spend any of your own money.



I know! I've always been amazed by people with fashion sense, but I think mine might ever so slightly be improving with my improved weight, improved lifestyle and improved financial state. 

I can't see me ever really enjoying clothes shopping, but who knows? I might end up being like Helen! 

How IS the clothes shopping in Corfu, Helen?


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

All women would be super models if they were happy and stress free all the time


----------



## jkingler

Short answer, re: diet: Eat Food. Not too much. Mostly plants. 

Michael Pollan summed it up pretty well. I have been doing that for years to great effect, and it is an easy to remember credo, too. And it comes from a simple to read, great book, too. I'll link to an article and the book itself, below.



> My problem is I don't really cook unless it's special occasions


I don't, either. You would be amazed what good bulk herbs and spices and frozen bulk foods can do to make easy, healthy, quick meals. And honestly, I never make anything complicated when I do cook. Tin foil, oil, and an oven are great tools. If you have a good knife or cleaver to go along with those, you'd be amazed how easy it is to churn out delicious stuff with minimal effort.


> So I should keep like bag of frozen veggies in my freezer and salad? I should. Fill up on these kinda things ?


Costco is amazing in this department, and so my girlfriend and I always do. Frozen vegetable mix, frozen green beans, frozen cherries and blueberries for healthy sweet cravings, etc. You really have to eat an incredible amount of fruits or vegetables for it to have a negative impact on your health. You will get tons of nutrition (anti-oxidants, vitamins, phytochemicals, etc.) per calorie, they are very low in calories, and the sugar content is often offset or completely negated by the low glycemic index and high fiber content. Eat your colors and you'll be good!


> I don't eat dark meats :/ I like chicken , pork, and turkey. Maybe ham


All excellent sources of protein when eating right (assuming you don't speak to vegetarianism espousing dieticians), provided that they are prepared healthfully and that you eat them in moderation. Studies do show that you live healthiest and longest when you really minimize your meat intake, but I am not planning to go all veg, ever. I mainly eat meat once a day or less, but I do have my days where I go to the churrascaria (Brazilian All You Can Eat Meat places, a.k.a. a happy final resting place for yours truly).


> I can't seem to stay away from chips , desserts like ice cream, and for some reason peanut butter sandwiches are like heaven late at night.


Nut butters are actually excellent for you (again, in moderation, and mostly at the start of your day, not right before bed )! Studies apparently show that they are a natural way to raise your levels of Human Growth Hormone (HGH), which promotes muscles growth, youthful qualities (good skin, proper fat utilization and distribution, etc.). I am not sure about all of that, but it doesn't sound farfetched, and I do know that I eat lots of peanut butter - and lots of people who are in incredible shape do, too. Don't cut that out of your diet. Just eat it earlier in the day, mostly. 

As for the chips and ice creams, my best advice is not to promise yourself you'll never eat them, 'cause that won't work long term. Just try to not keep them in the house. Unless you have a food addiction/use it to cope (which is nothing to be ashamed of, there are groups for that, and my mother is in one), you will find that more often than not, you are not going to be so desperately motivated to get ice cream that you will leave your house to get some at odd hours of the night. So you will eat a lot less of it if you keep it out of the house. 



> Another real problem I think I have is I don't exercise like I use too. I HATE exercising so much lol


Short answer re: exercise and health. Move around more. Have fun while you do it. Then you'll be less sedentary. 

That applies to people who are morbidly obese, a little chubby, in good shape but want to be in great shape, etc. I just wouldn't tell a marathoner that, since I wouldn't want their heart attack on my conscience. 

Find 'exercise' that you like. People's preferences change. Maybe you used to enjoy working out, but maybe you aren't that person anymore. Not everyone likes pounding out reps in sets and moving in place on top of boring machines. All 'exercise' really is is moving around in ways that promote your well being. If it is not enjoyable, it diminishes the odds that you will continue to do it to the point that it is good for your health. Also, having fun is great for you, so why not exercise in a way that you enjoy? Happiness induced chemicals and exercise induced chemicals are both extremely good for you, so opt for two birds with one stone. 

Do you want to grow your own healthy food? If not for you, for your tort? If so, gardening, i.e. planting seeds, manipulating the earth, arranging the retaining walls and beautifying your borders, pulling the weeds (even more for the torts to eat!), tilling the earth, etc...it's great exercise! I go to the gym and work out, and I work out at home, but if I do meaningful weeding, I get _sore_. And it feels _good_, if I don't go overboard, haha. It is nice to be out in the fresh air, with the dirt and the plants and the air, and it is exercise, too. 

Or you can walk around (like looking at nice houses? walking along a pretty body of water? just window shopping in the mall? walking a dog?). That is extremely good for you, too. Most people who live long lives and enjoy good health promote walking as one of the main activities that helped them to get to that point. The people who research such groups of people agree!

Or you can find a vigorous activity that you enjoy. I love boogieboarding, badminton, frisbee, etc. I can do those all day and have SO MUCH FUN. And it burns amazing amounts of calories to do these things. So if you like tennis, shooting a basketball around with friends, etc., that is better than the gym, since you'll do it more often. 

Or you can watch TV and movies, actively. This is my favorite, especially when the weather is dreary. Sometimes I trampoline while watching something. Sometimes I do yoga or balance training or lift weights or run in place, or do situps on my balance ball, etc. It is really easy to lose track of how much you are working out when you are honed in on some visual distraction. I work out way longer and harder watching things at home than I ever did at the gym, because at the gym I was noticing how long everything seemed to take, thinking how much I would rather be at home watching something, etc. Also, exercising mindlessly is way healthier than eating mindlessly while you watch something on TV. 

Also, look into 'activity bursts.' And read this, if you like. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t.html

It is essentially an except of this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0143114964/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
A great book. 

And look into the book Mindless Eating. It is brilliant and potentially life changing, where eating is concerned.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0553804340/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



/end of (too) long post


----------



## Jacqui

BrinnANDGupta said:


> All women would be super models if they were happy and stress free all the time



Okay, so I guess I like the fact that I have stress, because I would not want to look like any supermodel I can think of.


----------



## jkingler

Most supermodels gross me out. Not a healthy lifestyle at all. They will likely be osteoporotic in old age, too.


----------



## bubbles01

My God Joe..... That's a whole lot of info...! I think maybe I need to print that off and read it at my leisure.!

Cheryl - Clothes shopping in Corfu is terrible.... terrible. A great deal of Greek women are stuck in the 80's - big hair, bad shoes and the younger ones all seem to go for "Hooker Chic" So I live on Ebay, New Look and www.everything5pounds.com (I have now let you into a secret goldmine of clothes... leave the size 7 shoes ALONE!!!)

Will find the link again for the bag - I would LOVE to be a personal shopper, believe it or not I am not that girlie, I just love bags and shoes, I only get to wear nice girlie things when I go out once a month in summer, the rest of the time it's jeans, leggings, jumpers and boots! When I do buy nice clothes I keep them for years and years.. you never know when you might need them!!!


----------



## jkingler

> My God Joe..... That's a whole lot of info...! I think maybe I need to print that off and read it at my leisure.!


I told ya, I can talk about that stuff endlessly. 

Hope it is more interesting and maybe helpful than a fruitless exercise in moving my fingers over the keyboard. 

And your description of Greeks in Greece makes me think that the image implanted in my brain from My Big Fat Greek Wedding wasn't that far off...haha.


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> My God Joe..... That's a whole lot of info...! I think maybe I need to print that off and read it at my leisure.!
> 
> 
> 
> I told ya, I can talk about that stuff endlessly.
> 
> Hope it is more interesting and maybe helpful than a fruitless exercise in moving my fingers over the keyboard.
> 
> And your description of Greeks in Greece makes me think that the image implanted in my brain from My Big Fat Greek Wedding wasn't that far off...haha.
Click to expand...


HOW many videos of Rory?!?!

I may be here a while...


----------



## jkingler

Haha, glad that you noticed that link in my signature.  I watch the videos over and over and laugh at them. I'll upload some Rory pics soon and post them in the thread, because she is hilarious.


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> Haha, glad that you noticed that link in my signature.  I watch the videos over and over and laugh at them. I'll upload some Rory pics soon and post them in the thread, because she is hilarious.



I watched Rory digging. Emrys doesn't dig. 

I think he did once in his hide one night, but he's never bothered since.

It's a shame - I'd love to see what he could create with those powerful legs of his. He just shows no interest in it.

I'm beginning to think he's not really a tortoise...


----------



## jkingler

What kind of substrate do you use, and how deep? It could just be that Emrys doesn't wanna, but maybe he doesn't wanna dig in his digs because of what they're made of...Deedle only burrows a wee bit in his spagnum and coir, but he buries himself pretty deep when I leave a bit of coir and soil nice and damp. 

And all Rory has is a coir and soil mixture, and she burrows all the time. So maybe that is a clue, or a coincidence, or...I don't know, nothing at all. Maybe try it out, though.


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> What kind of substrate do you use, and how deep? It could just be that Emrys doesn't wanna, but maybe he doesn't wanna dig in his digs because of what they're made of...Deedle only burrows a wee bit in his spagnum and coir, but he buries himself pretty deep when I leave a bit of coir and soil nice and damp.
> 
> And all Rory has is a coir and soil mixture, and she burrows all the time. So maybe that is a clue, or a coincidence, or...I don't know, nothing at all. Maybe try it out, though.



He has deep 100% soil. Who knows? He's more interested in basking, eating, going into his hide, coming back out and basking, stomping through his water and stomping through his food.

He's definitely a stomper, not a digger.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Wow that was some seriously good advice !!! I feel so pumped and ready lose weight. I think a big part of it too is , I don't have that good of a support system lol 

Jkingler I just ordered that mindless eating book haha 
I am also watching ur videos


----------



## Jacqui

Since it's such a wonderful snowy day here, I decided to start a pot of chili. Too bad none of the kidlings will be showing up to share it with. 

I think my tortoises get jealous, when Jeff is home. I know before Jeff was here, none of my hatchling sulcatas were ever on their back. When Jeff was here, I think every time I went by, one was on it's back. Now he is gone and nobody has been backsided. ... or was Jeff really doing it???


----------



## jkingler

So glad to be of help! 

It's an awesome book. My mom got it, and she was telling me about it, and I didn't care, since this is MY mom telling me stuff about eating well? Psssh. Then I happened upon it in her restroom, opened it up, and finished it pretty quickly. The gist of it, so you can get a head start...

*YOU EAT A **** TON MORE WHEN YOU ARE DISTRACTED (e.g. TV, computer, reading, etc.)
-Don't eat when you are distracted...unless you are leaving something healthy in reach. 

*CONVENIENCE KILLS (e.g. dispensers at work, food in your home, candy jar at work, etc.)
-Don't keep bad stuff in reach. If you have to work to get it, mostly, you won't.

*MINDLESSNESS CAN BE YOUR ALLY 
-Eating a bit less adds up over time, and your body won't notice it and rebel if you make slight changes
-Smaller serving sizes leads to smaller servings (get smaller plates, spoons, glasses, bags, etc.) Your mindless mind WILL be tricked oftentimes, and other times, the inconvenience of getting up and down to get more food will lead to eating less overall. 

Still read it. It's good stuff. Smartly written, and research based without being boringly worded.

And yay for Deeds and Rors getting views. I mean to share the cute as best I can. 

Speaking of:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/animals/awkward-cat-sleeping-positions


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Jacqui said:


> Since it's such a wonderful snowy day here, I decided to start a pot of chili. Too bad none of the kidlings will be showing up to share it with.
> 
> I think my tortoises get jealous, when Jeff is home. I know before Jeff was here, none of my hatchling sulcatas were ever on their back. When Jeff was here, I think every time I went by, one was on it's back. Now he is gone and nobody has been backsided. ... or was Jeff really doing it???



Lol that funny that your little sullies do that. Maybe they are just trying to show off for the visitors


----------



## jkingler

Or maybe they are excited by the extra foot traffic and they move around more to try and get a better view to see what's going on? I wonder...Sure sounds funny, though.


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> Or maybe they are excited by the extra foot traffic and they move around more to try and get a better view to see what's going on? I wonder...Sure sounds funny, though.



Actually, when I am home alone, I go past more then when Jeff is around. Plus a couple of those days, we were barely at home. 





BrinnANDGupta said:


> Lol that funny that your little sullies do that. Maybe they are just trying to show off for the visitors



It just struck me as very weird and out of character. I kept thinking I should try to remember who I found on their back, to see if it was one or all of them.


Darn, no onions in the entire house.


----------



## jkingler

What do you need the onions for? Just curious and always food nosy. 

And since a few of you mentioned being emotional eaters/stress eaters/etc., here's a book you might find useful.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1572246766/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

I haven't read it, but it looks like it could be useful, and the author is both reputable and popular, so it is promising. 

/gonna maybe kindle it


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

I wish I was snowed in so bad  living in Texas that barely ever happens lol 
Me and my mom and sister have a stupid bridal shower to go to for my cousin and before we went we drove an hour to the eye doctor and by then I was ready to vomit. I gt seriously car sick and get a huge headache so I have been miserable for the part like four hours. I hate crowds and I HATE the city


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> What do you need the onions for? Just curious and always food nosy.



Chili





BrinnANDGupta said:


> I wish I was snowed in so bad  living in Texas that barely ever happens lol
> Me and my mom and sister have a stupid bridal shower to go to for my cousin and before we went we drove an hour to the eye doctor and by then I was ready to vomit. I gt seriously car sick and get a huge headache so I have been miserable for the part like four hours. I hate crowds and I HATE the city



Right now, our snow is mostly melting on the ground. We have a couple of inches of slushy snow/water/ice. Once the temps drop a bit more, it will make a very bad combo, as there is also a nice wind blowing. Just a nice day to stay inside. 

That would majorly suck to get car sick. I love being able to go for long car rides to clear my head, see things, and get thing... not to mention when I was driving a truck for a living. Anything you can do to make it less? Does it hit right away or do you have a "comfort" zone of so many miles?

I like visiting big cities, just would never want to live in them. The constant long traffic lines would bother me the most. Is it the people that bother you the most about big cities?


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Jacqui said:


> Chili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, our snow is mostly melting on the ground. We have a couple of inches of slushy snow/water/ice. Once the temps drop a bit more, it will make a very bad combo, as there is also a nice wind blowing. Just a nice day to stay inside.
> 
> That would majorly suck to get car sick. I love being able to go for long car rides to clear my head, see things, and get thing... not to mention when I was driving a truck for a living. Anything you can do to make it less? Does it hit right away or do you have a "comfort" zone of so many miles?
> 
> I like visiting big cities, just would never want to live in them. The constant long traffic lines would bother me the most. Is it the people that bother you the most about big cities?





The car sickness hits me right away unless I am driving or sitting in the front seat watching the stuff go by. I can drive for like FOREVER without getting sea sick or needing to stop. 
And it's all the people in the city that I can't stand. I have to have my space like big time... I will buy a huge farm one day

And nothing but being out in the fresh quite air will make it better. Pills didn't work. I took some and they haven't done anything for me


----------



## Jacqui

Have you always had this?


Temps have dropped enough, the snow is really sticking, especially to the north side of the trees.


----------



## lynnedit

I hate car sickness. 

Jacqui, I want to eat chili and watch the snow stick to the North side of trees, too!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Jacqui said:


> Have you always had this?
> 
> Temps have dropped enough, the snow is really sticking, especially to the north side of the trees.



Yes always. My sister has it really bad too. She can't watch 3D movies without throwing up sometimes. I am not that bad


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> I hate car sickness.
> 
> Jacqui, I want to eat chili and watch the snow stick to the North side of trees, too!



The only sickness I get from cars, is sticker shock.  

Well come on over, I have plenty and would love the company.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well come on over, I have plenty and would love the company.



Yeah...but no onions. What good is chilli without onions?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well come on over, I have plenty and would love the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but no onions. What good is chilli without onions?
Click to expand...


I know.  It is eatable tho. Tried out a new type of canned tomato in it too, not impressed.


----------



## Momof4

Love your new outfit Cheryl!

I think Joe should be our personal "Life Coach!" 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far!


----------



## dmmj

You need corn bread and coleslaw with the chili (homemade of course).


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> You need corn bread and coleslaw with the chili (homemade of course).



I like mine just plain or with some cheese on top. Good cornbread (with butter and honey) is a meal unto itself.... or with barbeque.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I think this has gone from a "pretend" chat to a real one...

get in your car Jacqui and head for Corvallis Oregon, it would be a nice drive for you...and yer always welcome


----------



## wellington

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you always had this?
> 
> Temps have dropped enough, the snow is really sticking, especially to the north side of the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes always. My sister has it really bad too. She can't watch 3D movies without throwing up sometimes. I am not that bad
Click to expand...


May I but in again? I only do it once in a while. The car/motion sickness, I have it too. Try the wrist bands. They work. Also there is a liquid, I don't know the name of it, but you put a dab of it behind each ear, also works. If you asked a pharmacist, they would probably know the name. 

Also chili, that is what we are having tomorrow for the superbowl. My husband made it. That, oysters and grunions? Not sure if spelled right. We don't really like football that much, we just like the food part that goes along with the superbowl. Anyone here doing anything for superbowl. Well that's all for now, thanks for letting me put my two cents in again.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

wellington said:


> May I but in again? I only do it once in a while. The car/motion sickness, I have it too. Try the wrist bands. They work. Also there is a liquid, I don't know the name of it, but you put a dab of it behind each ear, also works. If you asked a pharmacist, they would probably know the name.
> 
> Also chili, that is what we are having tomorrow for the superbowl. My husband made it. That, oysters and grunions? Not sure if spelled right. We don't really like football that much, we just like the food part that goes along with the superbowl. Anyone here doing anything for superbowl. Well that's all for now, thanks for letting me put my two cents in again.



I don't do football LOL tomorrow I am going to trade days for cheapo ttanks

I haven't read the wristband thing? What is that and the liquid thing? 
I would love some simple medication that would enable me to rid in the back of a car while still playing on my ipad or phone


----------



## dmmj

I don't have car sickness, but I have heard quite a few people talk about the wristbands, could be worth a try.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> I don't have car sickness, but I have heard quite a few people talk about the wristbands, could be worth a try.



Definitely. Or always demand the front seat!

I will not be watching the Superbowl. I will be outside working on my tort enclosure, as it is going to be sunny and close to 60F. Can't stay inside in that weather!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

lynnedit said:


> Definitely. Or always demand the front seat!
> 
> I will not be watching the Superbowl. I will be outside working on my tort enclosure, as it is going to be sunny and close to 60F. Can't stay inside in that weather!



I'm always working on my tortoises
!!!



lynnedit said:


> Definitely. Or always demand the front seat!
> 
> I will not be watching the Superbowl. I will be outside working on my tort enclosure, as it is going to be sunny and close to 60F. Can't stay inside in that weather!



I'm always working on my tortoises
!!!


----------



## jkingler

I personally plan to work on the outside enclosure AND watch the Superbowl, so ha!

/always eats cake when he has it; having it and not eating it is nonsense

I was going to finish it today, buuuuut since I got rear ended, I cannot open my frickin' trunk. So the bricks (which may be broken) are in there. And killing my gas mileage. And my taillight is busted. *sigh*

As for lifecoaching...I'll moonlight as a coach if you ever want input on something I may know about, lol. I pretty much do that for my mom, even though she doesn't take my advice. She appreciates it, I think, but mostly I feel like she would be best served quoting Modest Mouse at me.

(You move your mouth
You shake your tongue
You vibrate my eardrums
You're saying words
But you know I ain't listening)


----------



## Bow

So we can pretty much say anything here? I Only have two more days of working at the hell hole of a pet store and then I get to be a corporate stooge and make sandwiches! Yay! I feel sorry for the animals I'm leaving in the hands of my satanic manager. But I couldn't deal with the self hate for another minute. There's nothing like HAVING to sell people animals even if they won't listen to how to care for them. For example "I can keep 7 angelfish in a 10 gallon tank. I've been doing this for longer then you've been alive girlie".


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

jkingler said:


> I personally plan to work on the outside enclosure AND watch the Superbowl, so ha!
> 
> /always eats cake when he has it; having it and not eating it is nonsense
> 
> I was going to finish it today, buuuuut since I got rear ended, I cannot open my frickin' trunk. So the bricks (which may be broken) are in there. And killing my gas mileage. And my taillight is busted. *sigh*
> 
> As for lifecoaching...I'll moonlight as a coach if you ever want input on something I may know about, lol. I pretty much do that for my mom, even though she doesn't take my advice. She appreciates it, I think, but mostly I feel like she would be best served quoting Modest Mouse at me.
> 
> (You move your mouth
> You shake your tongue
> You vibrate my eardrums
> You're saying words
> But you know I ain't listening)



Love that quote! !!!!!!! LOL super good 
I own a Prius as a car and one night I hit a racoon and it completely dented in my poor front bumber so bad. My mother thought I had hit someone


----------



## Momof4

Sorry about your car Joe!! I forgot to mention it earlier! I'm always late on these things!


----------



## jkingler

Not taking any offense. Mainly I am posting about it to vent, so any reply at all is a bonus.


----------



## bubbles01

MORNING TFO!!!!!​

Just so you didnt all think I had got bored of the editing thingy!!

Lovely day, sunny and bright so far - picture is of what the rain did to my tort garden yesterday... we had 80cm of rain in 2 hours.....




So I will have to leave putting up the new fencing for a few days til it dries out....

I am going to spoil myself this morning - the kids are all still asleep so I'm sneaking out for a coffee with my friend and leaving them all tucked up in bed! 

Have a great day!

Helen x


----------



## jkingler

Your outside area is beautiful! You've got some lucky torts, to have such picturesque, wide open spaces to look forward to. 
______________________________

.
.
.

On a more ridiculous yet somber note...

I had another (see my Reed Turtle thread if you are wondering...) very vivid, very odd dream last night. 

I dreamt that Deedle was...a crayfish. And he was STILL cute. But I, uh...I got hungry. So I pulled off his tail and ate up all of his delicious tail meat! 

I was immediately remorseful! And it gets worse. Apparently, in removing his tail (will all of that delicious, succulent tail meat), I removed his spinal column or something, because he wasn't moving after that. I cried. I told Laura that I had killed Deedle and that I was sorry. At first she was mad, and then when I told her how tasty he was, she understood, and became just sad instead of mad. And so she cried, and we cried together over our motionless crawdad cadaver. 

But then a light bulb clicked and I decided to superglue the shell and the veiny bits from the tail (because who eats that?) back onto and in through his body. I did this, and a few minutes later, we had a very delicate Frankendeedle. He moved around, slowly at first, but then he became wisely wary whenever I would approach and he would move pretty fast, clickety-clacking away with his hollow hind end reminding me of how I had grievously wronged him. 

The dream gets hazy from there, but I think there were subsequent moldering body issues, handling him went badly, etc...

Sometimes my dreams make me wonder about myself...

Note: I still love eating crawdads, and I will continue to do so, but I think I will always be a bit sad and introspective for a moment during my Creole crawfish chowdowns.


----------



## bubbles01

Someone on here must be able to Analyse dreams...... I am wondering whether all this talk of food is affecting you Joe!!!


----------



## dmmj

As Freud said " sometimes a cigar is just a cigar"


----------



## lynnedit

bubbles01 said:


> Someone on here must be able to Analyse dreams...... I am wondering whether all this talk of food is affecting you Joe!!!



Joe, try to think back. Did you say, " You are so cute I could eat you!" to Deedle right before you trundled off to bed? Or worse yet, THINK it?

Helen, your pic, raindrops and all is idyllic. When you sneak off for a coffee, does that mean walking, or is it far enough that you have to drive, or better yet, hop on your bike with wicker basket, straw hat with ribbons flying, and cycle into town? 





Bow said:


> So we can pretty much say anything here? I Only have two more days of working at the hell hole of a pet store and then I get to be a corporate stooge and make sandwiches! Yay! I feel sorry for the animals I'm leaving in the hands of my satanic manager. But I couldn't deal with the self hate for another minute. There's nothing like HAVING to sell people animals even if they won't listen to how to care for them. For example "I can keep 7 angelfish in a 10 gallon tank. I've been doing this for longer then you've been alive girlie".



I am glad you will be away from there. That must be very frustrating, to work with someone who regards keeping pets as a business, and customers who think that because they do something a certain way and the pet does not die, that it must be right!


----------



## Bow

lynnedit said:


> Joe, try to think back. Did you say, " You are so cute I could eat you!" to Deedle right before you trundled off to bed? Or worse yet, THINK it?
> 
> Helen, your pic, raindrops and all is idyllic. When you sneak off for a coffee, does that mean walking, or is it far enough that you have to drive, or better yet, hop on your bike with wicker basket, straw hat with ribbons flying, and cycle into town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you will be away from there. That must be very frustrating, to work with someone who regards keeping pets as a business, and customers who think that because they do something a certain way and the pet does not die, that it must be right!





It was ridiculously frustrating. I look really young, so even if I seem to know what I'm talking about some people would think I must be pulling their legs.


----------



## jkingler

Glad to hear you are moving on to greener pastures. Just brace yourself for the (continued?) boyfriend's requests to make him a sandwich.


----------



## Bow

jkingler said:


> Glad to hear you are moving on to greener pastures. Just brace yourself for the (continued?) boyfriend's requests to make him a sandwich.



Haha I expect every guy with a sense of humor will be saying "WOMAN make me a sammich!"


----------



## Zamric

Bow said:


> jkingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are moving on to greener pastures. Just brace yourself for the (continued?) boyfriend's requests to make him a sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I expect every guy with a sense of humor will be saying "WOMAN make me a sammich!"
Click to expand...


hehehehe....


sense of humor or not.... that statement would get me slapped on the back of the head with a very serious glare!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Zamric said:


> hehehehe....
> 
> sense of humor or not.... that statement would get me slapped on the back of the head with a very serious glare!



Ha ha that's funny

On a food note every one here should go to the grocery store get a pound of sausage, block of cream cheese, two cans of crissonant dough and shredded Cheddar cheese (sorry for the spelling) and go home brown the sausage and drain grease then mix in cream cheese. layer the bottom of a casserole dish is one can of the dough then top with sausage cream cheese mixture , sprinkle on a whole bunch of cheese, top with other can of dough and then bake in oven till brown! !!!!!!!!

Then come here and post a picture of your beautiful sausge casserole thingy and if u liked it or not  for anyone who is bored like me. Also who knew that three little baby sullies could eat more than the 15 lb fluffy does.


----------



## Zamric

mmmmmm I will be trying that recipe tonight! except I think I will use Bratwurst (taken out of casing and browned like sausage) instead fo sausage...


----------



## Yvonne G

Rebecca:

What kind of sausage do you use? Just regular breakfast sausage?


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

emysemys said:


> Rebecca:
> 
> What kind of sausage do you use? Just regular breakfast sausage?



Yes indeedy! !! Like if u were making sausage balls



Zamric said:


> mmmmmm I will be trying that recipe tonight! except I think I will use Bratwurst (taken out of casing and browned like sausage) instead fo sausage...



 I am nnot sure what bratwurst is lol


----------



## Zamric

a Bratwurst is a german sausage. often found at the State Fair or other Carnavels served with sour krout or sauted onions on a bun like a very large hotdog. Alot of time people will boil them in beer then put them on a grill.... very tasty!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Zamric said:


> a Bratwurst is a german sausage. often found at the State Fair or other Carnavels served with sour krout or sauted onions on a bun like a very large hotdog. Alot of time people will boil them in beer then put them on a grill.... very tasty!



Sounds like it! !


----------



## ShadowRancher

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Bratwurst is a german sausage. often found at the State Fair or other Carnavels served with sour krout or sauted onions on a bun like a very large hotdog. Alot of time people will boil them in beer then put them on a grill.... very tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it! !
Click to expand...


Mmm...love me some bratwurst! I think I'll just go get some of that to grill w onions tonight. I deserve superbowl food even if I'm not going to a party or watching it right? ...which is totally not my fault I have papers to write up for lab work and no TV


----------



## bubbles01

And I return to pretend chat and find....... MORE FOOD TALK!!!!!! You guys kill me! 

Is this all in aid of that American Football thing that's going on? Superbowl?? 


Lynne, my rear end is not shaped to fit on any bike, particularly not one with a wicker basket! Straw Hat with ribbons... OMG!!!!

I drive for 7 mins to the coffee bar in winter, in summer there are hundreds but right now just the one.... is worth it for the hour of peace and tranquillity away from the darling children... Did I mention I am going away for week ALONE with my husband in 9 weeks!! Excitement has kicked in now!!!!!!!

Goodnight all, will check back for more menu ideas in morning 

Helen xxxxx


----------



## tyler0912

Evening all!! 

Our holiday is all paid off! ! 

Carribean ~ Dominican Republic ~ 31May

WOOOOOP! !


----------



## Turtleswagg

bubbles01 said:


> And I return to pretend chat and find....... MORE FOOD TALK!!!!!! You guys kill me!
> 
> Is this all in aid of that American Football thing that's going on? Superbowl??
> 
> Lynne, my rear end is not shaped to fit on any bike, particularly not one with a wicker basket! Straw Hat with ribbons... OMG!!!!
> 
> I drive for 7 mins to the coffee bar in winter, in summer there are hundreds but right now just the one.... is worth it for the hour of peace and tranquillity away from the darling children... Did I mention I am going away for week ALONE with my husband in 9 weeks!! Excitement has kicked in now!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodnight all, will check back for more menu ideas in morning
> 
> Helen xxxxx



idk if they have it still, but at starbux a couple weeks ago(first time i went) they had this pepermint chocolate mocha? i think thats it, but anyways that was amazing. if u like mint n' chip ice cream u'll love it


----------



## tyler0912

Evening all!!

Our holiday is all paid off! !

Carribean ~ Dominican Republic ~ 31May

WOOOOOP! !


----------



## dmmj

If I recall correctly the peppermint mocha is only around winter time,but I could be wrong.


----------



## jkingler

Congrats on the trip! 

We plan to go to Arizona and several state parks there, Vegas (for a video game convention, so you are likely not interested, lol), and to the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta. Hope it all works out!

(Last year we went to the Great American Beer Festival, which was pretty much amaaazing.)

Also, your Superbowl casserole sounds tasty! I would get heartburn, but I would love every minute of gluttony leading up to it, I'm sure (especially with the brats, which would maaaaybe not result in heartburn?).


----------



## Turtleswagg

dmmj said:


> If I recall correctly the peppermint mocha is only around winter time,but I could be wrong.



yea ur right, i want that recipe cuz that was awesome


----------



## jaizei

Turtleswagg said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly the peppermint mocha is only around winter time,but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea ur right, i want that recipe cuz that was awesome
Click to expand...


http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2011/12/02/diy-starbucks-seasonal-drinks/

I don't drink coffee so I haven't tried it myself, but it might be worth a shot. Not quite the same thing, but I made Ocean Water at home once, wasn't too bad.


----------



## jkingler

Pretty cool that you can get those recipes online. Viva la rebrewluciÃ³n. 

In other news, I had been searching all over groworganic's site trying to figure out the perfect seed mix to plant in the indoor and soon to be completed (yeah right...) outdoor enclosures, but I gave up and just bought 1lb of Carolina's Russian mix and TNT since they have free shipping on it right now. Fingers crossed!

Also, about to get one of these
http://it.streetsurfing.com/it/streetsurfing-casterboards/wave-dlx
since I rode my nephew's the other day and it was super fun. It's a good thing I have no qualms about looking silly in public, since I don't see many adults riding around on these casterboard things, haha.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Anybody want to Words with friends with me? User name is BrinnANDTravis this time LOL
And I have no idea what a casterboard thingy is but if sounds like somefhing I would watch someone busting their but on YouTube hehehe

PS I made that sausage casserole thing for my hhubby and it was so good! !! I only got one bite because I am losing ten pounds in four weeks, I stuck with my diet all day today! !!!, just one day but still LOL it was hard when there was that sausage thing and I HUGE chocolate chip cake cookie thing covered in beautiful icing just sitting in the kitchen calling out to me...... that cookie wanted me haha


----------



## Turtleswagg

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Anybody want to Words with friends with me? User name is BrinnANDTravis this time LOL
> And I have no idea what a casterboard thingy is but if sounds like somefhing I would watch someone busting their but on YouTube hehehe



sure haha wanna lose? î„…


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Jokes on u cause I always lose haha


----------



## Turtleswagg

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Jokes on u cause I always lose haha



yea me too lol


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

I might not play back until tomorrow cause its 12:30 am here and I am going to bed! Night TFO!


----------



## Turtleswagg

BrinnANDGupta said:


> I might not play back until tomorrow cause its 12:30 am here and I am going to bed! Night TFO!



k night, game is on btw. check it


----------



## bubbles01

Morning All!

Joe, my son had one of those jointed board things in the UK.. lethal but great fun. Personally I prefer skates, and not the in-line ones, old fashioned ones with a wheel at each corner!!

Well It's a drizzly day in Corfu, Torts ganged up on me last night - 5 of them at the window peering in from their nice heated house on the balcony... so I let them in and they are all snuggled up together on a blanket by the radiator this morning. No batteries in camera..grrrrr If they are still there when I get back from my coffee I will take some pics. 

Have a big pan of soup on the stove, chicken and veg, made from the chicken we did for yesterdays Roast Dinner. Will get some crusty bread whilst I am out to go with it. Yum!

Tyler - Holiday all booked?! We can do a daily countdown... I'm already doing one in my head.. 8 weeks and 6 days!!

Have a great day everyone, see you later.

H xxx


----------



## Zamric

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Anybody want to Words with friends with me? User name is BrinnANDTravis this time LOL
> And I have no idea what a casterboard thingy is but if sounds like somefhing I would watch someone busting their but on YouTube hehehe





I'll play.... look for a game from "Zamric".....in fact, if you see "Zamric" anywhere on the internet, it's probably me!


----------



## pdrobber

I hate not having time to read/browse every thread  I decided I need to come on TFO less...I have lots of reading to do everyday, as well as actually attending classes, work, and soon my internship. Oh yeah, and a personal life, chores, and trying to getting back into running/exercising...

Sooooo, I'll see ya when I see ya.


----------



## lynnedit

Bye Peter! Congrats about your internship and hope we see you occasionally.


----------



## bubbles01

I have conversations with myself all the time about spending less time on the internet, and particularly on TFO and facebook... However everytime I do I realise that TFO is a little bit of sanity in my crazy world. (even with all the foodie talk and tortoisemania that goes on....!)

Hope all goes well for you Peter, keep in touch when you can and good luck.

H xxx


----------



## Turtleswagg

Zamric said:


> I'll play.... look for a game from "Zamric".....in fact, if you see "Zamric" anywhere on the internet, it's probably me!



i cant find you. mine is vinces_username


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone!

Sorry to hear you won't be around as much, Peter.

I'll end up being the same at this rate - I've had a few much-appreciated fairly relaxed weeks, but I wait ages for a client and then loads come along at once.

Looks like I'll be working a lot again this week, and once this creepy fog and the cold go away I'll have to be getting back out on the bike regularly. Busy me!

For a few minutes, though, until I get the files I need from my client, it's TFO time!


----------



## ShadowRancher

cherylim said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Sorry to hear you won't be around as much, Peter.
> 
> I'll end up being the same at this rate - I've had a few much-appreciated fairly relaxed weeks, but I wait ages for a client and then loads come along at once.
> 
> Looks like I'll be working a lot again this week, and once this creepy fog and the cold go away I'll have to be getting back out on the bike regularly. Busy me!
> 
> For a few minutes, though, until I get the files I need from my client, it's TFO time!



I've been doing minutes in between actual work lately too....i just wrote an entire write-up on my thermoregulation data from last week with TFO up on my second screen in the library. i'm all about short term rewards....oh you finished a coherent sentance? well i guess you deserve a look at the new posts 

lord, im never going to get anything done


----------



## jkingler

I am on here until my GSD (get shi* done) alarm goes off, at which point I have to call up my insurance and my claims adjuster. 

And I understand why one may prefer skates to a casterboard. I like skates, too. (Certainly better than rollerblades and wayyyy more than ice skates.) I like bikes the best, but until I save up to get a decent foldable bike, this will provide lots of fun and exercise for me.  And I'll be sure to not record myself, as I don't feel like becoming a youtube celebrity for all the wrong reasons, haha.


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> I am on here until my GSD (get shi* done) alarm goes off, at which point I have to call up my insurance and my claims adjuster.
> 
> And I understand why one may prefer skates to a casterboard. I like skates, too. (Certainly better than rollerblades and wayyyy more than ice skates.) I like bikes the best, but until I save up to get a decent foldable bike, this will provide lots of fun and exercise for me.  And I'll be sure to not record myself, as I don't feel like becoming a youtube celebrity for all the wrong reasons, haha.



Mine's a folding bike, but I'm just getting back into cycling after over a decade, so I've yet to find the bravery to fold it up, put it in the back of the car and take it out somewhere properly. So far, it's not been folded once aside from its first trip home...


----------



## Turtleswagg

jkingler said:


> I am on here until my GSD (get shi* done) alarm goes off, at which point I have to call up my insurance and my claims adjuster.
> 
> And I understand why one may prefer skates to a casterboard. I like skates, too. (Certainly better than rollerblades and wayyyy more than ice skates.) I like bikes the best, but until I save up to get a decent foldable bike, this will provide lots of fun and exercise for me.  And I'll be sure to not record myself, as I don't feel like becoming a youtube celebrity for all the wrong reasons, haha.



i need a GSD list


----------



## jkingler

Nice! What kind of folding bike? I need to get one of those...I really want a Montague, but will likely get a cheaper one with high durability/functionality reviews, someday.

I've snoozed the GSD alarm like five times, but...time to GSD!


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> Nice! What kind of folding bike? I need to get one of those...I really want a Montague, but will likely get a cheaper one with high durability/functionality reviews, someday.
> 
> I've snoozed the GSD alarm like five times, but...time to GSD!



This one's mine:

http://www.8funbike.com/detail.asp/sku=26SF02W

Made by eCosmo who are a sub-brand of Dahon. I wanted a 26in one, and mountain bike style so I can go to local parks and maybe eventually to the Lake District with it, and that one was a good price.

A bit big and heavy even when folded, so it's no good for commuting but I only needed something that would fit in the car.


----------



## Turtleswagg

my amazing bike
http://www.google.com/search?q=weth...biw=1024&bih=660&sei=UDUwT-l98MmJAsbUpcIK[hr]
the black based one


----------



## cherylim

Ugh.

Hello all. Not happy today.

Our house is a bit structurally run-down. Wooden window frames that let in the cold, floor-boards that aren't flat under the carpets in places, lots of condensation and gaps for insects to get in. It's not bad though. We keep it well, and most of the time you can't tell - it's only when you look at the humidity meter or have the heating off in winter that you see how bad things are.

Boiler broke a while ago. We had to get someone to come out and fix it because it was leaking in the cupboard and losing pressure. They fixed it, and it wasn't TOO cold so things we okay. Today, we're in the middle of a big freeze and the boiler broke again. We discovered it this morning, put down towels, set it so that it would come back on as soon as the boiler was fixed, and went out to work.

Ian called the letting agents and they said they'd have someone out to fix it today. We got home at 6pm, and nobody has been. The boiler's still leaking and the heating hasn't been on all day. House was ridiculously cold, Emrys was in his hide asleep and feeling very cold as well. I'm so angry - can't believe nobody turned up. Obviously my tortoise isn't their responsibility but this is ridiculous even for humans in this weather. Ended up moving Emrys downstairs by the fire for a bit this evening to ensure he warmed up, then we made the decision just to put the pressure in the boiler back up so we could have the heating on tonight. It's just going to have to leak everywhere - not our fault!

So, the house is warm now, at least. Lots of water in the cupboard, but Emrys has recovered from what must have been a very cold day, and we're just going to put the pressure back up again tomorrow before we go out. Ian's going to be having a go on the phone - already left an angry answer-phone message this evening when he came with me to check on Emmy and realised what had happened. GRR!


----------



## Yvonne G

I heat my house with the wood stove. And I don't make a fire until later on in the afternoon, because I'm mostly outside in the a.m. My house gets pretty darned cold. But my babies that are in the house don't know the difference because of their lights and heat. Doesn't Emrys have lights to heat up his habitat?

I'm sitting here eating that sausage, cream cheese thingey. There were so many different types of sausage to choose from in the store. I didn't know which kind to buy. I bought beef smoked sausage, but I had my choice of german sausage, italian sausage, port sausage...

Its not bad, but its a little rich for my taste. Also, the dough got brown before all the cheese was melted. If I cook it again I'll have to lower the temp.


----------



## cherylim

emysemys said:


> I heat my house with the wood stove. And I don't make a fire until later on in the afternoon, because I'm mostly outside in the a.m. My house gets pretty darned cold. But my babies that are in the house don't know the difference because of their lights and heat. Doesn't Emrys have lights to heat up his habitat?
> 
> I'm sitting here eating that sausage, cream cheese thingey. There were so many different types of sausage to choose from in the store. I didn't know which kind to buy. I bought beef smoked sausage, but I had my choice of german sausage, italian sausage, port sausage...
> 
> Its not bad, but its a little rich for my taste. Also, the dough got brown before all the cheese was melted. If I cook it again I'll have to lower the temp.



Emrys has the 100W MVB basking light, but because we usually have the house at such a high ambient temperature (because I LOVE living in a mock-sauna) he doesn't have any extra lights for further heat. Our house is usually optimum tortoise temperature as standard.

Ooh, and back to food talk. 

I think I've had a chicken overdose today. Chicken Caesar Sandwich for lunch, and garlic chicken with mash and veg this evening. Nom.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Anybody else watching the river on ABC? My boyfriend Travis was watching it with me but he had to go to work for night shift and now I'm watching it alone in his apartment .... its freaking scary. And I think I am coming down with the flu too


----------



## Zamric

Never heard of the show... How scary is it and what Kind of Scary?

The Flu Sux! I hope your not gettin' it and your just feeling s**ty... that feeling goes away soon.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

It's about searching for a missing person in the deep Amazon and it's about evil Magic, ghosts, and being possessed. I hope your right, I have a fever, soreness that makes it hard to move, coughing, tight throat, and my head feels like it's about to explode


----------



## Zamric

Bet you didn't get a flu shot either did you?

Sounds like my kinda scary! Called The River huh? Movie or series?


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Series on ABC channel 8 and no I didn't


----------



## lynnedit

Yuck that does not sound fun. Make sure you keep drinking fluids! Having a fever and being scared does not sound like a good combo.


----------



## Bow

BrinnANDGupta said:


> It's about searching for a missing person in the deep Amazon and it's about evil Magic, ghosts, and being possessed. I hope your right, I have a fever, soreness that makes it hard to move, coughing, tight throat, and my head feels like it's about to explode



I've had that most of the week... It ends with sneezing and a runny nose...


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

That so weird that u say thar cause I am like just now getting a runny nose

That so weird that u say thar cause I am like just now getting a runny nose


----------



## Turtleswagg

Bow said:


> I've had that most of the week... It ends with sneezing and a runny nose...



whoa. me too. lol


----------



## jkingler

Sorry to hear about your house issues, cherylim.  And sorry to hear you are all coming down with something. At least you don't have pneumonia like my supervisor. Makes me wonder about my cough from time to time...haha.

But indeed, back to food! Last night I had sriracha salmon burgers with stir fried veggies and shirataki, extra garlic, Korean pepper flakes, and black sesame seeds. Yum.


----------



## cherylim

My food tonight is pizza and chips, because I've managed to get ill too!

Woke up this morning with a sore throat and weakness. Tried to brave it and walked the 2.3 miles to work, and got gradually worse in the office. Ended up being given a lift home by my manager half an hour early, and now I'm in bed waiting for takeaway to arrive.

Still, the boiler is fixed and the heating has been on all day so we have a happy, active Emrys and a warm bedroom for me.
I mentioned I didn't think I could handle soaking Emrys tonight, and Ian jumped at the chance to 'have some bonding time'. He'll be taking over later - glad to see he wants to be all actively involved! Made me smile.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whatever happened to Stephiibearybean? She hasn't been on in more than a week. She has a special day coming up tomorrow.

We were supposed to have rain yesterday and today. Well what a fizzle. Yesterday was overcast and today is bright and sunny.

I've been working on my tortoise lettuce garden. I have it all dug up and incorporated lime (to help the plants pull up the calcium), horse manure and plenty of oxygen (turning it over with the shovel!!). I have ordered the seeds. Speaking of ordering seeds, I don't know where my mind was, but I ordered (and received yesterday) a whole pound of red lettuce seed. Do you know how much lettuce seed is in a pound? OMG!!!!! If I plant a garden the next 10 years, I'll never use up that much seed. What was I thinking? I've also ordered a spring mixture, collard, turnip, escarole and plantain. Here's my garden so far:







And here's what a whole pound of lettuce seed looks like with an orange next to it for size comparison:






Well, I'm off...my tortoises await!


----------



## Bow

BrinnANDGupta said:


> That so weird that u say thar cause I am like just now getting a runny nose
> 
> That so weird that u say thar cause I am like just now getting a runny nose





After a day of really runny nose it seems to subside into sniffles. I feel almost like a human being again! I can venture from my kleenex nest...


----------



## jkingler

*I mentioned I didn't think I could handle soaking Emrys tonight, and Ian jumped at the chance to 'have some bonding time'. He'll be taking over later - glad to see he wants to be all actively involved! Made me smile.*
Makes me smile to hear it.  It's nice when the OH loves the things (and creatures and people) you love. 

Glad to hear you made it home safely, cherylim. And glad you are improving, Bow. (Fingers crossed that my knee will continue to improve, my car will get a lot of good repairs done on it, and this slight cough will stay slight or else go away entirely.) 

And your garden area is looking awesome, Yvonne. 

P.S. I just finished phase 1 of building Deedle, Rory and a potential foster tort(or tertiary tortoise)'s outdoor enclosures. Looking forward to hopefully getting the walls done by tomorrow afternoon, then filling in the enclosure as soon as my 1lb bag of Russian Mix shows up!


----------



## lynnedit

Joe, were you able to get the bricks out of your injured car?

Bow, glad you are emerging, Cheryl, sad you are receeding, but a warm house and take away does not sound too bad.

Yvonne, that is a LOT of lettuce. I imagine you will be throwing it everywhere. I like your hose connector/timer set up.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay guys, what is this??? I come back from not being able to get my laptop to stay online more then a couple of minutes and here ya all are sick. What gives? Cut it out, hear me????? 

I am sitting here laughing at Yvonne's seeds thinking how much lettuce you can grow from an itty bitty bunch of lettuce seeds and here she has a humongous bunch.  Are ya gonna grow lettuce to feed all our tortoises or something?

A new update on JJ (Grandbaby) they decided to keep him another couple of weeks. Currently they are also extending the temp pacemaker another week. He is getting stronger, but at a slower pace then they thought he would. 

Spent my afternoon playing taxi service for my exhusband taking him to Lincoln to a Chiropractor. Spending a couple of hours in a small car with him, as pretty much shot my patience for the week, so be warned. 

That and I have a very sick feral cat, who is playing games staying just beyond my ability to catch him.  Of course, once caught, the fun and games will just be beginning. Have visions of the Vet and I being mauled trying to treat him. Then when he comes home, won't giving him meds by myself be fun?  ... Yvonne, when are you coming for my yard inspection????


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui, lots on your plate!
I will step carefully around you, lol.

Still worried about my small female Russian. Her eye abrasion won't heal, despite Terramycin ointment.
Appointment tomorrow with a vet eye specialist who has seen reptiles. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Jacqui, lots on your plate!
> I will step carefully around you, lol.
> 
> Still worried about my small female Russian. Her eye abrasion won't heal, despite Terramycin ointment.
> Appointment tomorrow with a vet eye specialist who has seen reptiles. Fingers crossed.



Darn, I really expected the eye problem by now to be a thing of the past.  I hope the problem is found and a solution on the way tomorrow.


----------



## lynnedit

Yeah, I can't NOT take her. It has been about 3 weeks. She gets up in the am, tries to walk around, etc., but but then starts periodically wincing and closing her L eye. Fortunately she is not losing weight, still eating. I think this must be quite painful.
I am hoping there is something in there that can be removed and allow it to heal.
She is a cute little tort.

BTW, hard road for little JJ, but at least he is gaining, even if slowly. What a trooper.


----------



## dmmj

Looks like yvonne most likely will never have to buy lettuce seeds again.


----------



## Jacqui

It will be interesting to see what the Vet finds.



dmmj said:


> Looks like yvonne most likely will never have to buy lettuce seeds again.



No kidding. Looks like she could heavily seed my new sulcata area and STILL have lots left over.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

... Yvonne, when are you coming for my yard inspection????


No No No...I have lived here in my new house in Corvallis for 6 years and I have begged her to come and see me and my house and she has not. Yet I have gone down to see her many, not a few but many times...If she goes to Nebraska first I will be killer upset...


----------



## cherylim

Hello all!

Look at me! On US time!

Can't sleep. Most definitely taking the day off work but hopefully over the worst of this. Felt very sick last night, but eventually got to sleep. Ended up drifting in and out but every time I got to sleep I had a short dream about work (more a memory of a task I'd completed within the last year), and woke up again.

3.47am here now, and wide awake. Typing veeeery slowly so I don't wake Ian.


----------



## dmarcus

Hope you feel better soon Cheryl!!!!!


----------



## cherylim

dmarcus said:


> Hope you feel better soon Cheryl!!!!!



Thanks!

Like I say, hopefully over the worst but (returning to food talk) I have no 'illness' foods in the house. Only healthy stuff that won't tempt me. Will be a long day. Oh well, Netflix will save me.


----------



## lynnedit

That drifting in and out is miserable. Hopefully your symptoms are starting to back off.


----------



## dmarcus

always something to watch on Netflix...


----------



## cherylim

dmarcus said:


> always something to watch on Netflix...



We only got it here in the UK a couple of weeks ago, so it's not amazing yet but there are a few good movies, and some cartoons for mindless viewing.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

I LOVE NETFLIX AND HULU PLUS! !!!!!!!!


----------



## lynnedit

MEEE TOOO!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

I'm watching the office right now, I think I can feel the NyQuil I just toke kicking in LOL


----------



## lynnedit

You go girl


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

I want a trio of golden Greeks


----------



## lynnedit

BrinnANDGupta said:


> I want a trio of golden Greeks



Is that the Nyquil or Rebecca talking???


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

lynnedit said:


> Is that the Nyquil or Rebecca talking???



O no that's all me LOL I love Greeks
My iberas are seriously just amazing
they can live in any climate and indoors for long periods.


----------



## bubbles01

Morning TFO....2 pages of posts since I last checked in - my you have been busy!

So it's lots of lettuce, whatever Netflix is, walking on eggshells around Jacqui and prescription drugs! With the odd foodie comment thrown in! I do love this thread!!!!!

Nothing to report here, seriously, nothing.... Just saying HELLO!!!!

Jacqui, good to hear JJ is slowly and steadily getting better. x x x x x x x


----------



## Zamric

Looks like another cool day in Dallas.... Hopfully the Sun will coax WalkingRock out of his bunker.


----------



## Jacqui

I did it! I did it!! I caught the very sick feral yellow cat this morning.  Now comes the real fun. 

Oh yeah, Good morning everybody!! 


So what is holding you back from getting the Greeks?

Seriously Helen, nothing???? 

So what is the temp in Dallas suppose to be?

*thinking good thoughts today about a certain Russian and her caretaker...*


----------



## Jacqui

I was in a really good mood this am, I catch the sick cat and then on the way to town I got to see a trio of adult bald eagles on the ground eating from a carcass. Then came a sorta crushing blow, Baby JJ (Grandbaby) is going back in for more heart surgery. At night, the heart rate is dropping dangerously low. The temp pacemaker may not be working correctly, so they are going to give him a new one (permanent one this time). Also the band they put in is having a problem, so that is going to be changed out too. Waiting now to hear, when they will get him into surgery.  For now, he is back on oxygen.


----------



## bubbles01

Oh Jacqui, you, JJ and all your family are in my thoughts, I'm sending positive vibes your way. x x x x x x x x x x x

No - nothing to report except a full day of arguing with my 2 elder kids, apparently I know nothing and am evil for making them do chores and why do we have to do it my way anyway...... ho hum!

Have had a nagging headache all day so as soon as Alan has phoned I am off to bed, night all!

H xxx


----------



## jkingler

Phase 1.5...complete..*wipes sweat*

Back to work!


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> No - nothing to report except a full day of arguing with my 2 elder kids, apparently I know nothing and am evil for making them do chores and why do we have to do it my way anyway...... ho hum!



Isn't it great to be a parent to normal children? 



Back from the Vet with yellow cat. We really do need to give him a name (yes, we now also know it's a male). The first time a human hand was on him, was when I grabbed him and placed him into the travel kennel. Second time, was when I took him out and held him for the Vet to do nasties to him. Do you think he has warm fuzzy feelings for humans?  He did bite me, as I took him out of the kennel. Only two punctures below my thumb and he could have done more damage, so I am not complaining. Overall, it went much better then I imagined it would go.  

Any news yet on the Russian eye?


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> I did it! I did it!! I caught the very sick feral yellow cat this morning.  Now comes the real fun.
> 
> Oh yeah, Good morning everybody!!
> 
> 
> So what is holding you back from getting the Greeks?
> 
> Seriously Helen, nothing????
> 
> So what is the temp in Dallas suppose to be?
> 
> *thinking good thoughts today about a certain Russian and her caretaker...*



Grats on the incarseration of the sick animal! What next?

Todays high WAS 54* and an overnight low tonight of 37*.... WalkingRock on the other hand did walk around the the yard for a little bit today..... He deserves a good warm soak!


----------



## lynnedit

jkingler said:


> Phase 1.5...complete..*wipes sweat*
> 
> Back to work!



You had better be taking pics of your progress! We need to see them soon.



Zamric said:


> Todays high WAS 54* and an overnight low tonight of 37*.... WalkingRock on the other hand did walk around the the yard for a little bit today..... He deserves a good warm soak!



Poor Walking Rock! Hope he liked his soak.

Update on Russian tort eye: it is a thin hair or piece of substrate, with one end trapped under the eyelid. Causing the eye abrasion just like a windshield wiper scraping across. The vet almost got it out, but it slipped down to the lower lid, still stuck.
Next week she will briefly anesthetize her so she can get it out. I was disappointed (to say nothing of more $), but glad that it was an object, and not something more dire, like herpes.
She was a little trooper, actually held her head out, but understandably kept blinking her eye shut when touched.
Onward.


----------



## Jacqui

brave little Russian! Atleast now you know for sure what is causing the problem and can get it taken care of. Just sorry it didn't get captured today.

Okay, sitting here doing a combination laughing at myself and kicking myself in the butt (do realize how hard that actually is to do????)  I now have the two sick cats from outside, so I am trying to figure housing out. Obviously, besides the fact that the house is filled with all the tortoises and turtles inside for the winter, we are also over loaded on inside cats currently. My usual hospital ward is already in use. The first cat is currently living in a medium sized kennel in the bathroom. Enough room for him and his needed items and that is about it. I decided since both of them are friends from outside and both suffering the same illness, I would put them together. I am also hoping the first one will help settle the second and totally feral second one. Sounds good so far, right?

I go out to the garage thinking to bring in one of the old kennels we have out there and use it. Would rather spend the time cleaning it out, then buying a new one. It's a large kennel, but all the ones a little smaller have gotten broken along the way. Now usually, when thinking of bringing in a new tortoise enclosure, I plot, measure, plan and plot again. Never thought to do that today.

I drag this kennel from the garage and across the yard, thinking all the while how awkward and heavy it is. I get to the doorway....and it dawns on me, this kennel is huge. It's old and everything is rusted together, so taking it apart is out of the question. I twist and turn, say a few choice words and finally manage to get it into the house. Once into the frontroom, I belatedly recall that when we fixed the floors in the bathroom this fall, we raised them a bit and the bathroom door no longer can be fully opened.  No way this kennel is going in there.  

I sit and debate, while the inside cats explore and climb all over the kennel. Finally I decide, if I take out a chair, I can leave the kennel in the frontroom.  So more twisting, turning, the muttering of choice words, and the chair is moved and the kennel now proudly sits taking up the center of the room.


----------



## lynnedit

Good grief, you have had a trial of an afternoon! At least the cats are settled. Trying to picture it.


----------



## pdrobber

I haven't been able to keep on threads at all but I had to come and share that I just picked up a large adult female Russian and a male too. The both of them cost me $120! A steal! Will post a pic update as soon as I can. They said she has laid eggs before but they didn't get to them before they trampled them.

Today was my last truly free day for a few months. That is other than the few weekend days I will take off from work during the spring to do tortoise pen building outside and possibly go to reptile shows...


----------



## Jacqui

It may get interesting in a bit, as I need to give the first cat (Nessie) his meds. I have a big syringe full to give him. The Vet gave him an antibiotic that just needs to be given once a week, so much nicer then the twice a day battles of the past. Hopefully, I can get it done by myself.

The kennel is about 2/3 the length of my loveseat to give you a rough idea of size.

Are any of you, where you see the large flocks of geese migrating? Has been neat to step outside and hear them going over head. Especially the snow geese gleaming on the bright blue backdrop of the sky, is a sight to see.



pdrobber said:


> I haven't been able to keep on threads at all but I had to come and share that I just picked up a large adult female Russian and a male too. The both of them cost me $120! A steal! Will post a pic update as soon as I can. They said she has laid eggs before but they didn't get to them before they trampled them.
> 
> Today was my last truly free day for a few months. That is other than the few weekend days I will take off from work during the spring to do tortoise pen building outside and possibly go to reptile shows...



Sounds like a good deal! Does that mean you didn't break down and buy the hatchling whose picture you showed us awhile back? Will you still be able to work at the shelter along with the new job?


----------



## pdrobber

Oooh cats are tough to pill/med. good luck. 

I usually hear/see geese but this year almost none. It's kind of sad. I saw one "flock" the other day...two geese. Maybe it's because I'm in the middle of the city most of the time now...not out in the suburbs.

No I didn't buy the yellow foot. I will be working the internship for a total of about 20 hrs a week from Tuesday's thru Thursday's. I'll be working at the shelter Fridays thru Sunday's about another 20 hrs (usually more). And school Mondays Tuesday's and Wednesday's in the afternoon and evenings. Just thinking about it makes me exhausted.


----------



## lynnedit

We get the Canadian geese flying over in huge flocks later fall/winter/early Spring. They actually winter over in our area (Brrrr). 
Peter, howdy! Still happy about your getting the internship.
2 more Russians. Quick, change your signature. Say, what kind of set up do you have? Males and Females, or just one huge one?

And Joe, still waiting for pics...

Jacqui, I am worried about your fingers. Can't you mix it in a nice piece of hamburger meat?


----------



## Jacqui

Peter, it certainly sounds like you will be too busy and too exhausted to get into too much trouble.    



lynnedit said:


> Jacqui, I am worried about your fingers. Can't you mix it in a nice piece of hamburger meat?



Nessie, the one getting meds tonight, has not eaten all week. He's just barely taking fluids. Hard to eat and drink when your as congested as he is. It won't be that bad, just maybe some scratched up arms. He is really becoming a super lover.

Now the no-name one will be a different story. The Vet was already plotting how we will give him more meds if he needs it. Like sneaking it in water or having me bring him back in so we can two man him.  One reason I really hope with Nessie's "help" I can this week turn his attitude around about humans touching him.


----------



## lynnedit

Maybe you could wear BBQ or oven mitts? Of course, your hands would then be useless, oh well.
I hope Nessie turns him around...


----------



## Jacqui

Like most everything in life, the unknown is worse then reality. Nessie took his meds pretty well, no scratching but did drip out a little of it. The newest one is walking around meowing in the kennel and being inspected from the outside by all the house cats and dogs. They have become the entertainment for the night, forgotten are the empty cardboard boxes. 

I try not to use gloves, for either working with the animals or gardening. You lose the sense of feel, which in gardening makes it more enjoyable and with the cats makes them harder to work with.


----------



## lynnedit

That makes sense. I use gloves in the garden sometimes because I get splits on my fingers. But there is nothing like having your hands in dirt!

You are having a very entertaining evening in your house!


----------



## Jacqui

A noisy one any how.  Paco (the Chihuahua) is sitting here barking at the new cat. Of course, he ends up running into the dining room to stand there barking at him. The fur on the back of his neck is raised up. Then he comes back in and barks closer, all is fine until the cat moves and the newspaper under him crunches and it starts all over again.


----------



## lynnedit

Paco is protecting you! That's his job.


----------



## pdrobber

Currently I have 3 setups. One with 3 smaller females and one smaller male. Another with 2 larger females and 1 larger male. Then there will be the new one with the male and female. The female will eventually join the larger group and the male will join the smaller group. In the distant future, all of them will live together. I use bookcase enclosures 6'X3'. This past summer I used 6' diameter kiddie pools. This coming summer I hope to have a large pen setup built for the Russians, another for the Sulcata and a kiddie pool for the redfoot.


----------



## Jacqui

I am soooo excited! I just placed some canned food in with the sick cats and the new one is blocking so I am not positive, but I am pretty sure Nessie is eating!!! It's been a long week, waiting for this moment. Now for him to keep it up and get fully recovered, so he can go in and get his huge hernia taken care of.

Peter are you having any problems with your Russians being aggressive towards each other? Just curious, because I rarely see any aggressions in my group. At most it's only slight shell bumping during prime breeding season.

I stole some food from my turtles for my supper.  I took a couple of their tilapia from the freezer and fried them.  Is this where I also confess, that earlier as I was feeding some of the tortoises, I took bites from the best part of their strawberries???  I know, I should be ashamed of myself. 



lynnedit said:


> Paco is protecting you! That's his job.



When I was given Paco this summer, I wasn't too thrilled with the thought. I never cared for small dogs, except for Brussels Griffons. He has stolen my heart with his very expressive face and eyes and his funny personality. I just can't imagine not having him around. He even has his own cat. Gnome use to be smaller then Paco, but now he is about twice Paco's size and weight.


----------



## lynnedit

Yay for Nessie! Paco sounds cute.
And Jacqui, I think you should go confess to your torts, at least about the strawberries.

Yes, Peter, I would be interested in how your torts get along. I am concerned that my male will be too relentless with the females (even tho they are bigger). I had them in neutral territory in the back yard for a short period of time, and the big female ran off like a banshee, and the male chased the second one and bit her leg. I realize some of this behavior is normal for Russians, but he was a bit quick out of the gate....  Maybe they all need more time...


----------



## Jacqui

I tell them I buy the strawberries for me and if they are nice, I might let them have the tops and the ones I don't want.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning TFO!!! ... and good afternoon for the UKers.


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone!

Well, I'm off work again. I felt a bit better this morning, so I went to work at 9am but had to come home by 11am because I felt so bad again.

On the plus side, I've had a letter and some pictures from the African child I sponsor. She's beautiful - definitely cheered me up to get that in the post. And I ordered a heart rate monitor yesterday afternoon and SOMEHOW it arrive this morning. Something else to be happy about, even if I can't exercise and try it out in this state.

My other parcel of the day was some ZooMed pellets for Emrys. They're now crumbled all over his enclosure, and barely touched. Oh well!


----------



## Jacqui

Glad your steadily getting better. Glad also it's Friday, so you will be forced to take two more days off and recover better, before attempting work again.


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!!! 
Cheryl, you have been really ill, glad you are a tiny bit better.

Off to a long day at work, but as Jacqui says, two days off then!


----------



## Jacqui

A bit nippy today on the walk, windy and 18 (wind chill 4). I am sure I have rosey cheeks and I know my ears are freezing. Tomorrow to look forward to walk weather is 2, before wind chill.... brrrr. Guess I might need to get a hooded jacket and gloves out. 

I hope work goes by quickly!


----------



## Jacqui

Alright!! Two of some of my favorite people are meeting me in Beatrice for lunch... my son Josh and daughter, Ash.  You start to realize your not such a bad Mom after all, when your kids come to see you, whenever they have a couple of days off.  Okay off to stuff my face!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Alright!! Two of some of my favorite people are meeting me in Beatrice for lunch... my son Josh and daughter, Ash.  You start to realize your not such a bad Mom after all, when your kids come to see you, whenever they have a couple of days off.  Okay off to stuff my face!



Enjoy


----------



## jkingler

Glad to see the general health of this threads regulars is improving.  Hope everyone's back to 100% soon!

As for pics...I couldn't take any until today, since it was a surprise that I just revealed to Laura. Was working on it in top secret mode! Haha. I will try to take some pics of it soon. Do note, however, that there are some new vids of Rory and Deedle on the youtubes, and I will be posting some pics of them soon. 

P.S. In less than stellar news, my car is totaled. Updates to come. :/

P.P.S. To end on a better note, Rory lets me handfeed her now! She is a fan of the endive, likes broccoli leaves A LOT, and is insanely fond of Broccoli Flowers. She was a dervish once I dropped a dozen of those in my hand. She even nipped me a tad in an attempt to get a choice petal. So she is getting less and less averse to human contact by the day. End result: one ecstatic Tortdad, or in Japanglish, tortotosan, haha.


----------



## bubbles01

Tortosan...!! Love that! EVENING TFO!!!

Internet connection been off most of the day - currently been raining for 23 hours right now... thunder, lightning, freeeeezing cold - this British weather can just bleep off! I did not emigrate for this!!

The wind is affecting everything, internet, power, phones - am seriously not impressed at all, and I have had the heating on ALL night which is not good for the diesel levels.....

Never mind - on the plus side I did just buy a printer and 4 cartridges off someone on the island who wanted rid of it! result!!

Am logging off now and unplugging my router so it doesnt blow up!! Night all x x xx


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Alright!! Two of some of my favorite people are meeting me in Beatrice for lunch... my son Josh and daughter, Ash.  You start to realize your not such a bad Mom after all, when your kids come to see you, whenever they have a couple of days off.  Okay off to stuff my face!


For a minute, I thought wait a minute I am not meeting you for lunch?!!?


----------



## pdrobber

My Russians all get along pretty well within their groupings by size. They do have their times when they'll head bob and nip each other's legs. Sometimes they'll hump/mount each other. From what I see, it's all pretty spread out though and the ones being mounted and bitten do have their turn at doing it to the others...All have pretty consistent and even growth so the way I perceive it, no one is really being bullied. I've only seen true mating behavior once, the male chasing the female around, biting her legs and mounting. It's really just a nip here and there every few days and mounting at random times, maybe once a day one will do it.

Until now, my original female, Tori, was the biggest and she knew she could overpower the rest. The small blonde female puts on a real aggressive display though. When she sees me sometimes she'll come running over with her mouth open. When I have food she opens her mouth as soon as she sees it until I put it down, she gets to it and eats. When another one gets too touchy and close to her she will charge forward, making them go over her, or shake her backside to get them off. **She has flipped the others a few times and luckily I was home to help. Now, the newest female, Roxanne, is about an inch larger than Tori. We'll see how they get along once the newbies are introduced.

It's kind of weird to me how well my Russians get along, seeing and hearing from others how aggressive they get. **All mine are active, it's not like they're lethargic and too cold/malnourished to care...well actually, maybe if being a little overweight would make them too lazy to do anything then that might be it!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> It's kind of weird to me how well my Russians get along, seeing and hearing from others how aggressive they get. **All mine are active, it's not like they're lethargic and too cold/malnourished to care...well actually, maybe if being a little overweight would make them too lazy to do anything then that might be it!



Peter, you have no idea how happy reading this has made me. I have had my Russians for many years and have had no problems either. I have housed the males with males, a pair, a trio, and the large mixed group. Yet, it seems everybody else only talks about how aggressive their's are. Thanks for also have "nice" Russians! 





dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright!! Two of some of my favorite people are meeting me in Beatrice for lunch... my son Josh and daughter, Ash.  You start to realize your not such a bad Mom after all, when your kids come to see you, whenever they have a couple of days off.  Okay off to stuff my face!
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute, I thought wait a minute I am not meeting you for lunch?!!?
Click to expand...


David, you don't like me, why would you be having lunch with me?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

This is just for Jacqui, the rest of you can't look...

This is right behind my house. When they are coming or going they squawk so loud I can hear them in my house. And of course, when they fly over you'd best not turn your head up, and close your mouth if you do. Our newspaper just claimed that this is the largest group of migrating Canadian Geese left in the US. I love hearing them honk and watching the farmer who owns the field behind my house chasing them off his seed. It's a grass seed farmer and he loses lots to the geese every year. But so far he can't keep them off. Notice how close they are to my house...half a football field I'm guessin...












This isn't much of a 'pretend' chat...seems to me like it's gotten to be a real chat...











I like to watch them as they eat up the seed and they move in a group as they graze. There's no fighting they all just move in a group together, one large gray movement...


----------



## Zamric

that's alot of good eatin! I'd say that a fair price for all the grass and seed their eating!


----------



## Bow

THAT is a lot of Canada geese... We have a resident colony at the farm down the road, only about 9 left from 23 a couple years ago. There was even an albino, it didn't last over winter. I don't envy you the clean up  

Walter, Bryce, and I are driving up the coast to spend the weekend with my Dad. My Dad whom has been collecting prickly pears from the local islands just for Walters arrival... It promises to be a weekend of puncture wounds from trying to remove spines. Hopefully Walters table will be finished. Lucky Walter does have the run of our heated tortoise friendly sunroom for the next day, so she should be pleased.

I'm also now entirely convinced my Mothers budgie is evil. I just turned around and it's sitting on the back of my chair making noises like something out of the exorcist... It's favorite pass time besides being evil is flying into my face while screaming like a demon.


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> This is just for Jacqui, the rest of you can't look...



To all of you: Nah Nah Maggie likes me bestest!  

What a view! lol Do they stay there all year, so you get to watch the goslings as they grow or is it just a temporary stop over?


----------



## lynnedit

Down, Jacqui, down! Hope you have or had a nice lunch with your 2 kids, anyway, lol.
Oh, Maggie, sorry, I looked anyway. Wonderful pictures. Nice view!!!!!

Peter + Jacqui, thanks for the feedback about your Russians. Mine have been in quarantine (2 females together, then one male and one female), so I have not really tested it. I have been worried about putting them together because of others' descriptions of the carnage that occurs. 
So we will see, but I do have hope that they will be OK at least in the outside enclosure. Which I have been working on! I made a PVC gate today, it works really well!


----------



## Yvonne G

As I was scrolling down through "View Today's Posts" my eye fell upon the number of views that this topic has had...60,000! An even number. Of course, it will change almost immediately, but it seems that I, being the thread's initiator, was blessed with seeing that number!! 

I planted my lettuce seeds this evening. Its supposed to rain.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Down, Jacqui, down! Hope you have or had a nice lunch with your 2 kids, anyway, lol.



I had a blast with them yesterday. I beat them to the restaurant, so I had time to sort thru their mail that had piled up. As they parked next to me, I traded their mail for some frosted sugar cookies Ash had gotten me from a Gas 'n Shop which makes great cookies.  Then because the wind was so strong (and it was cold), I went on inside. They sat and looked at their mail, when they opened the car doors, a Pepsi can blew away, so here is Ash trying to chase it down all over the parking lot. It was one of those comedy scenes, where just as she would reach down for the can, the wind would send it on it's way. Finally she caught it and returned it to her car and came inside. We were there for well over an hour laughing and talking and laughing some more... did I mention us laughing?  We started out to were we had parked and I hear a motor running... Ash had never turned off her car.


----------



## Zamric

I dont want to be pushy... but have you seen my new hatchlings Eros and Gaia?


----------



## Jacqui

The one looks like R.'s Leopard, is it? If it is, did you really put it in with a new one with no quarantine?  They are both pretty, but I do have this thing for split scutes. 



Bow said:


> THAT is a lot of Canada geese... We have a resident colony at the farm down the road, only about 9 left from 23 a couple years ago. There was even an albino, it didn't last over winter. I don't envy you the clean up
> 
> Walter, Bryce, and I are driving up the coast to spend the weekend with my Dad. My Dad whom has been collecting prickly pears from the local islands just for Walters arrival... It promises to be a weekend of puncture wounds from trying to remove spines. Hopefully Walters table will be finished. Lucky Walter does have the run of our heated tortoise friendly sunroom for the next day, so she should be pleased.
> 
> I'm also now entirely convinced my Mothers budgie is evil. I just turned around and it's sitting on the back of my chair making noises like something out of the exorcist... It's favorite pass time besides being evil is flying into my face while screaming like a demon.



Sounds like Walter should be in heaven and has his "Grandpa" already wrapped around his leg.  *chuckles* at the evil budgie.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> The one looks like R.'s Leopard, is it? If it is, did you really put it in with a new one with no quarantine?  They are both pretty, but I do have this thing for split scutes.



yes it is and yes I did...I only planned on 1 and only have facilities for 1 and no way to quarintine.... I know its a risk, but the alternative is to keep one in sub-par conditions.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> So we will see, but I do have hope that they will be OK at least in the outside enclosure. Which I have been working on! I made a PVC gate today, it works really well!



We made a couple of gates out of PVC, when we tried using PCV for the upper walls and roofs on two enclosures. The gates held up well, but we had to start over with the one enclosure when the weight of the snow wiped combined with high winds, wiped it out. I need to redo the hinges on the gate that is still on the other one. How did you do your hinges? I am going to put back up the PVC sprinkler system on top of those enclosures. We hadn't put them back up while out on the road, because Josh would never use them any how.  So do we get updated pictures on the enclosure?





Zamric, so you went to the show today? Did you happen to see the Speki hingebacks at LLL's booth?


----------



## Zamric

No I didn't... I even bought some product at that booth! I didn't see many turtles/tortoises.... LOTS of snakes!


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> No I didn't... I even bought some product at that booth! I didn't see many turtles/tortoises.... LOTS of snakes!



My memory must be mistaken. I just had thought I had read where they would be having them and Leopard hatchlings. So did you enjoy the show?


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't... I even bought some product at that booth! I didn't see many turtles/tortoises.... LOTS of snakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My memory must be mistaken. I just had thought I had read where they would be having them and Leopard hatchlings. So did you enjoy the show?
Click to expand...


I never imagined the colors and patterns they can breed snakes now days! If I would have had more money to spend I would have enjoyed it more!

But Eros got LOTS of attention! everyone wanted to see what I had in a hamster cage! I had 3 heat pads (bean bags) and a towel in there so he would have a warm ride home. Lots of "ooohhhh"s and "aawwww"s!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just for Jacqui, the rest of you can't look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all of you: Nah Nah Maggie likes me bestest!
> 
> What a view! lol Do they stay there all year, so you get to watch the goslings as they grow or is it just a temporary stop over?
Click to expand...


Nope, they stay for about a month then go on to Canada


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> I never imagined the colors and patterns they can breed snakes now days! If I would have had more money to spend I would have enjoyed it more!



Totally amazing isn't it?





maggie3fan said:


> Nope, they stay for about a month then go on to Canada



Dang you miss out on the best part of them. So you have true Canadian Canadian Geese, huh.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> I had a blast with them yesterday. I beat them to the restaurant, so I had time to sort thru their mail that had piled up. As they parked next to me, I traded their mail for some frosted sugar cookies Ash had gotten me from a Gas 'n Shop which makes great cookies.  Then because the wind was so strong (and it was cold), I went on inside. They sat and looked at their mail, when they opened the car doors, a Pepsi can blew away, so here is Ash trying to chase it down all over the parking lot. It was one of those comedy scenes, where just as she would reach down for the can, the wind would send it on it's way. Finally she caught it and returned it to her car and came inside. We were there for well over an hour laughing and talking and laughing some more... did I mention us laughing?  We started out to were we had parked and I hear a motor running... Ash had never turned off her car.



Chip off the old block, eh? 

Bow, I just saw the story about your mom's budgie. What a character. I love Parakeets.

Zamric, very nice looking torts. Is that what your new enclosure was for?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Chip off the old block, eh?



Nopers they are smart, sweet and thoughtful. Nothing like their Mom.


----------



## Zamric

lynnedit said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric, very nice looking torts. Is that what your new enclosure was for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is! I was only planning for Eros but when the oppertunity to re-home Emile, I couldn't resist! She is the reason I chose a Leopard over a Redfoot! I fell in love with her the 1st time I saw her pic!
Click to expand...


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chip off the old block, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, c'mon! You're thoughtful!
> 
> Nopers they are smart, sweet and thoughtful. Nothing like their Mom.
Click to expand...




Zamric said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric, very nice looking torts. Is that what your new enclosure was for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is! I was only planning for Eros but when the oppertunity to re-home Emile, I couldn't resist! She is the reason I chose a Leopard over a Redfoot! I fell in love with her the 1st time I saw her pic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why!
> 
> 
> Oh, and Jacqui, main changes in outside enclosure are frame and wire sides. Only the 'wheelbarrow' door is PVC, bottom part is a removable piece of wood.
> I saw a neat way to make PVC hinges on line. Will try to find it for you, but it seems to be working. Anyway, I had the stuff so it was free.
Click to expand...


----------



## jkingler

Documentary evidence of Rory's first handfeeding the other day. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iq2u8XHbSQ&context=C3fd4625ADOEgsToPDskIx91R2FqhGivaqa9bXxQUf

  

And she's handfed the past two days as well, too. 3 in a row makes a streak, right?!


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> ... 3 in a row makes a streak, right?!



"...Oh yes, they call her the streak..."


----------



## lynnedit

jkingler said:


> Documentary evidence of Rory's first handfeeding the other day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iq2u8XHbSQ&context=C3fd4625ADOEgsToPDskIx91R2FqhGivaqa9bXxQUf
> 
> 
> 
> And she's handfed the past two days as well, too. 3 in a row makes a streak, right?!



That is too ridiculously cute.


----------



## pdrobber

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wupsPg5H6aE[/video]


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> jkingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... 3 in a row makes a streak, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Oh yes, they call her the streak..."
Click to expand...

Back in my day a streak was what people did while naked.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... 3 in a row makes a streak, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Oh yes, they call her the streak..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in my day a streak was what people did while naked.
Click to expand...

Your aging yourself there David.


----------



## Kristina

Just want to vent a little about this whole Whitney Houston thing, so I am going to do it here 

I do find it incredibly sad that she died. She was a legend, and started out just amazingly talented. We don't know whether she OD'ed or not, but the fact of the matter is, she destroyed her career, her voice, her life, and her children's lives with drugs. Everyone is saying, oh, such a tragedy, oh, poor Whitney, Whitney RIP... I don't necessarily disagree with all that, but what about the (hypothetical) teenage girl that died in the streets of New York yesterday, the girl that was also a drug addict, but became a drug addict because she was homeless and on the streets and had to sell her body to be able to survive, and her pimp fed her drugs to keep her dependent on him so that he could control her.... Where is the sadness and accolades for that girl? Oh, wait, that is right... She wasn't famous, so no one cares


----------



## Jacqui

Unfortunately that is the way things are. Only the rich, the famous, the popular seem to get remembered this way. Even sadder, is when they bring it down on themselves.


----------



## Zamric

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... 3 in a row makes a streak, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Oh yes, they call her the streak..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in my day a streak was what people did while naked.
Click to expand...


"...Look at that, Look at that... The Fastest thing on 2 feet..."

Everyone wink that has streaked....


...that is all I'll admit to!


----------



## lynnedit

Her voice was beyond beautiful, but she made horrible choices. Sadly, unlike some, she had other options, along with a very talented mother, cousin, godmother, etc. 

Woke up to some sun shining! I will take it.

Zamric, should be blink instead of wink, if he have SEEN people streak? How about a mob streak?


----------



## Zamric

lynnedit said:


> Her voice was beyond beautiful, but she made horrible choices. Sadly, unlike some, she had other options, along with a very talented mother, cousin, godmother, etc.
> 
> Woke up to some sun shining! I will take it.
> 
> Zamric, should be blink instead of wink, if he have SEEN people streak? How about a mob streak?





I did a mob streak too.... in the '80's when I was 80lbs lighter and in MUCH better shape... now a days I streak from the shower to the towel and try to avoid any mirrors on the way!


----------



## lynnedit

Zamric said:


> I did a mob streak too.... in the '80's when I was 80lbs lighter and in MUCH better shape... now a days I streak from the shower to the towel and try to avoid any mirrors on the way!



Lol, amen.


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> "...Look at that, Look at that... The Fastest thing on 2 feet..."
> 
> Everyone wink that has streaked....
> 
> 
> ...that is all I'll admit to!



"Hello everybody, this is your action news reporter
With all the news that is news across the nation
On the scene at the super market
There seems to have been some disturbance here
Pardon me sir, did you see what happened?
Yeh, I did...I was standing over there by the tomatoes
And here he come
Running thru the pole beans, thru the fruits and vegetables
Naked as a jay-bird
And I hollered over at Ethel...Isaid don't look Ethel
It was too late, she'd already been incensed..."

You were braver then me, I never streaked nor did I ever see anybody doing it. 





lynnedit said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a mob streak too.... in the '80's when I was 80lbs lighter and in MUCH better shape... now a days I streak from the shower to the towel and try to avoid any mirrors on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, amen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zamric

I would have never done it if it wasn't for that song! Too many kids and too much peer preasure.... Wouldn't change it for the World! It was always a big "RUSH" (pun intended!)


----------



## Jacqui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtzoUu7w-YM


----------



## Zamric

TOO FUNNY!
" The Streak" and "Elvira" where the songs that marked my life back then!


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> TOO FUNNY!
> " The Streak" and "Elvira" where the songs that marked my life back then!



 Another great sing along song. Who can forget the "Giddy Up Oom Poppa Omm Poppa Mow Mow" 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSqNsiTAsTY


----------



## cherylim

Thought I'd come in and say hello now that my headache's gone for a while. Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Thought I'd come in and say hello now that my headache's gone for a while. Hi!



Glad it's gone, but aren't you afraid coming in here will make it come back?? I know I get headaches in here... I even have names for some of them... like David and Kristina.   (have to pick on the other Mods sometimes ya know  )

So all you completely recovered now?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd come in and say hello now that my headache's gone for a while. Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it's gone, but aren't you afraid coming in here will make it come back?? I know I get headaches in here... I even have names for some of them... like David and Kristina.   (have to pick on the other Mods sometimes ya know  )
> 
> So all you completely recovered now?
Click to expand...



Haha!

No, not completely. I can't remember how much I've updated in here but left work a bit early after feeling ill all day on Wednesday, was off work Thursday, forced myself in on Friday thinking I was improving, then deteriorated in the office and had to drive home two hours later. For those days it was a sore throat, severe temperatures, headache and constantly feeling sick.

Spent the whole of yesterday lying in bed trying not to move so I could focus all my energy on recovering and that seemed to be working, then just before I went to sleep my temperature went right up again. By the time I woke this morning I had a fever and very bad headache again, as well as a kind of burning/stabbing pain across my back and general flu symptoms. Just in the past few hours things seem to have improved a bit, but I now have to work out if I risk work tomorrow and potentially make myself worse again, or take another day off just to be sure things are ok. I always feel incredibly guilty missing work.


----------



## jkingler

Be sure to do all the usual: OD on fluids, vitamin C, echinacea and ESPECIALLY Elderberry syrup if you can access either. They help tremendously, as does doing things you enjoy. Being miserable wreaks havoc on the immune system almost as bad as being wet and cold and all of that. 

Re: my automobile saga: I got a nice valuation, so I will be getting a new or certified used car fairly soon. 

Any favorites in the 10k range? My priorities are reliability and ease of repair, good gas mileage, small size, good safety/braking/etc., and efficient storage. My front runners at the moment are the Toyota Yaris and the Honda Fit. Any testimonials or suggestions? Probably going to make a thread on the topic, just to help think through my decision, but you guys are my beta audience, haha.


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> Be sure to do all the usual: OD on fluids, vitamin C, echinacea and ESPECIALLY Elderberry syrup if you can access either. They help tremendously, as does doing things you enjoy. Being miserable wreaks havoc on the immune system almost as bad as being wet and cold and all of that.



Thanks 

I've definitely been getting enough fluids. I think I might have caused a local juice crisis by taking all stocks. It's yummy though, and I don't get it often because of the calories so it's been nice to drink it constantly for at least half a week.

As for keeping myself busy doing things I like, I was getting VERY bored over the past few days. Today, I wrote a children's book (tortoise-related of course!).

I'm getting a copy delivered now so I can check it's a good standard, and if I'm happy enough (I can't draw so I've had to edit photographs for illustrations and don't know that I'll like what I've done), then it'll go on sale and I plan to use my profits for charity.

My productivity levels don't completely vanish when I'm ill...

Regarding the car, I'm in the wrong country so not much use! Mine is one of these:







Vauxhall Corsa. Not even sure you'd have them...they look a bit round for the US. Might also be under the name Opel.


----------



## tyler0912

Hey guys... how are you all, ? 
And your torts? 
My day and the tortoises day mostly consisted of....




RELAXATION!!! WOOP! 
But me and my famil went out for TAPAS, A spanish meal, you order 4 dishes (smaller than a saucer) at a time, and pay for Â£10 for as much as you want and pay for drinks...this way yo dont get full and can try all the food!


----------



## Momof4

testing out my signature photo. I think it might be to big.
Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## jkingler

The image seems fine to me. 

Question: If Laura and I are going out of town for a few days (which we are), what should we do?

-Leave the lights off, plant some more living edibles in their enclosures, and let them rest a few days?
-Have someone stop by and do our routine (even though I don't trust they would do it well, know if anything was wrong, etc. and I get nervous thinking about it :/)? 
-Take them with us? 

Taking them with us makes me uneasy, but Laura thought it would be fun (though I've convinced her it is a bad idea...). What are your experiences and recommendations re: trips and ~3 month old shelldren?


----------



## cherylim

jkingler said:


> The image seems fine to me.
> 
> Question: If Laura and I are going out of town for a few days (which we are), what should we do?
> 
> -Leave the lights off, plant some more living edibles in their enclosures, and let them rest a few days?
> -Have someone stop by and do our routine (even though I don't trust they would do it well, know if anything was wrong, etc. and I get nervous thinking about it :/)?
> -Take them with us?
> 
> Taking them with us makes me uneasy, but Laura thought it would be fun (though I've convinced her it is a bad idea...). What are your experiences and recommendations re: trips and ~3 month old shelldren?



Option one is my choice, IF it's only a few days and IF your tortoise isn't prone to flipping.

I've left Emrys alone before with fresh water and live plants, and he got up as usual and made his way over to the basking spot even without his light on, and was perfectly fine when I returned.

If I was going for longer I'd take Emrys with me (provided I had a safe transport solution), or get someone in to keep water fresh, ensure the food is still alive and check regularly for flipping.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't ever go away and leave my tortoises alone without someone to come in occasionally and check on them. Even so, accidents can happen. 

I was in the hospital for a couple days last year with kidney stones. My daughter came in the morning and afternoon to do the tortoise stuff. But because I have so many, she didn't know how to count heads and make sure they were all there. When I got home, I found one of my Manouria that I had raised from a baby on her back dead.

But, if you just have one or two tortoises, a family member or a neighbor can make sure they're all ok for you. I just don't trust leaving them alone.


----------



## Jacqui

Since he is young and since it is winter, I vote for have somebody come in and check on him. Even if all they do is eyeball him, his lights, and the temps.


----------



## jkingler

OK. I will go with that, then. I will see if my mom can come by on Saturday and maybe Sunday to check on them (since we are leaving Friday @11am and coming back late Sunday night). Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ijmccollum

What a fun looking thread, can I join?

Def have someone ck in on your animals - always better safe. 

Of course I have so many diff animals that I always have some one in at least once if not twice a day. Needless to say, I don't get out of town much for any extended periods of time.


----------



## dmmj

ijmccollum said:


> What a fun looking thread, can I join?


Anyone is invited to join and chat about whatever.


----------



## ijmccollum

Awesome! ummm...how do I get an avatar?
oops, I found it, nevermind.


----------



## dmmj

Go to your user CP an click on and click on change avatar. Then upload your picture


----------



## pdrobber

I didn't do ANYTHING today. I'm kind of proud but kind of ashamed. LOL I should have at least gotten some schoolwork done, or laundry, nevermind a run or foodshopping. 

How is everyone? I felt like it was too cold to go out anyway (30F), but it wasn't all that bad compared to it feeling around 20F yesterday morning while walking dogs.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a kind of funny story. It might be one of those "you had to be there" kind of stories, but it made me laugh and maybe it will tickle you too:

My son-in-law (herinafter referred to as SIL), Jim, loves to go camping on his motorcycle. He usually has a couple of guys he goes with, and they go all over the western states. So he's been out of work now for about 2 months and is getting the urge to go camping. (In the cold of winter, right!) He loads up his stuff and takes off by himself to a camp ground up in the foot hills just east of Clovis, where we live. He says it was about the darkest night he'd ever been out in. No moon, no stars...it was overcast and cold. So he's getting ready to snuggle down into his sleeping bag and he hears this noise in the brush around his site. Snapping of twigs, rustling of bushes. He says, oh SH..T!! He can't even go jump into his truck and lock the doors because he rode his motorcycle! He rummages around for his flashlight and nervously clicks it on. He says he was pretty darned scared. All he could see was the reflection from the light in the eyes of the beasty.

But, after he had soiled himself, he realized it was a cow!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jacqui

poor guy, how embarrassing.


----------



## Zamric

I hope he didn't scare the poor cow!


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> I didn't do ANYTHING today. I'm kind of proud but kind of ashamed. LOL I should have at least gotten some schoolwork done, or laundry, nevermind a run or foodshopping.
> 
> How is everyone? I felt like it was too cold to go out anyway (30F), but it wasn't all that bad compared to it feeling around 20F yesterday morning while walking dogs.



You deserve a lazy day, I'm thinking...

Yvonne, funny story! Even funnier cuz your SIL can laugh at himself.


----------



## pdrobber

I would probably have done the same thing! That would have freaked me out. And I've been camping quite a few times as a boy scout.


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> I hope he didn't scare the poor cow!



Well, I heard the farmer was complaining the milk was sour straight out of the cow....


----------



## tyler0912

Afternoon,

Happy Valentines Day TFO!


----------



## Momof4

That was a funny camping story. 
HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!
I' m in bed because I have a scratched cornea and it hurts, waters, and swollen! My husband took the kids to school and I'm missing their V-Day parties. Trying to get a Dr appt & hoping they will call in drops. 
The best part is I get to stay in bed and play on my Ipad and read TFO all day without guilt!


----------



## ShadowRancher

Happy valentines day everyone! ...I'm going to go get my valentine some tasy greens and squash after classes


----------



## Jacqui

ShadowRancher said:


> Happy valentines day everyone! ...I'm going to go get my valentine some tasy greens and squash after classes



I order some of the red pellets awhile back and have saved them for today, plus I stocked up on strawberries, too. I even saved back this large heart shaped mushroom. What silly folks we are going to all this trouble and you know those tortoises could care less about all the planning and effort we went to for them.

I didn't forget the other critters either, we have some new red colored toys being quickly destroyed or left for me to step on. 





Momof4 said:


> That was a funny camping story.
> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!
> I' m in bed because I have a scratched cornea and it hurts, waters, and swollen! My husband took the kids to school and I'm missing their V-Day parties. Trying to get a Dr appt & hoping they will call in drops.
> The best part is I get to stay in bed and play on my Ipad and read TFO all day without guilt!



Kathy, that does sound painful... ouch! Hope it gets some relief quickly. How did you manage to do it in the first place? Plus didn't anybody tell you this place is suppose to be guilt free, after all when your children are researching and studying do you praise them or make them feel guilty? Why are standards different for you? You work hard and deserve to take some you time... without being sick or hurt. 







tyler0912 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> Happy Valentines Day TFO!




Same to you, Ty!


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like Spring is coming early to the West Coast. I keep track of the frosty nights so that I can sort of "guess" when to bring all my cacti and succulents out of the green house. Last year our last frost night was in the middle of March. We've gone three weeks so far with no frost this year. 

I'm pretty much bah humbug about Valentine's Day. So don't anyone be expecting any chocolate from me, ok?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I'm pretty much bah humbug about Valentine's Day. So don't anyone be expecting any chocolate from me, ok?



Geesh, not even some of that chocolate chip ice cream your hoarding????


----------



## bubbles01

Evening TFO!

Well after 3 horrendous days, losing my temper with EVERYTHING and EVERYONE, replacing my internet router THREE times.... I finally have a wireless internet connection up and running and so far reliable!!

Hope everyone is OK, Happy valentines day to you all, got much trawling to do to catch up, read emails, facebook etc!

H xxx


----------



## Jacqui

*walks carefully up to Helen and gives her a hug* Glad your back.


----------



## jkingler

Happy Veeday, Everyone! Hope that things continue to improve, Helen! (I assume that Helen is bubbles...)

I will bring some salutortions in a moment. 

Deeds says Happy Veeday!






Deeds can't escape Veeday...





Also: 

Rory says Happy Veeday, too!


----------



## cherylim

Evening all! Work is taking aaaaaages tonight. One more thing to write.

Happy Valentine's Day to all of you!


----------



## jkingler

Here's Deedle, belting out the message of the day. Hap. Py! Val...you get the idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPCN...xt=C376a971UDOEgsToPDskIsqb-2Cr3Cp1Ajh7C6kkWs
He can be a little silly...


----------



## Kristina

Jacqui said:


> I know I get headaches in here... I even have names for some of them... like David and Kristina.



Ahem, excuse me? I think we are fighting....


----------



## Jacqui

Kristina said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I get headaches in here... I even have names for some of them... like David and Kristina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, excuse me? I think we are fighting....
Click to expand...


Fighting our feelings for one another??? *bats eyelashes* Well after all, it is Valentine's day.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Happy VDay everyone! 

I had a good VDay celebration with my hubby, we have been together four years. Since I was 16 in 08'  
He had an interview in Denver for tomorrow for a job he really wants so I am praying he gets it , hell be disappointed if he doesn't. 

Anyways now that VDay celebrations are over for me it's back to reality and the reality is that I have a MicroBiology test tomorrow and no notes.....no notes...NO NOTES!!!!! I am panincing and extremely disappointed in myself. I have been slacking off in school since the summer semester cause I am getting tired of it (still have made all As through spring 2010), this is mmy third year in college with lots more to go. I'm trying to jump back on the school wagon but I have no notes  
Uuuggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zamric

Calm down Rebecca! you don't NEED notes. (sure, they are helpful). Your young and intellegent and... wait... did you say Hubby? as in husband? what happened to the "Bucket List" before you get married? 

Now I'm confused....

...well at least you got notes to study for your Micro-Biology test!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Hubby as in boyfriend lLOL
And I must have notes I MUST


----------



## tyler0912

Tyler0912 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> Happy Valentines Day TFO!






Jacqui said:


> Same to you, Ty!





Thankyou Very much!!


I dont do anything for valentines day either.... Im to much of an angel O 


Morning Y'all how are you?


----------



## jackrat

I'm great this morning. Just finished my hitch and waiting on my helicopter. Homeward bound for 21 days off!


----------



## Zamric

Good Morning TFO! Looks like weather in Dallas will permit a little time in the sun for all my shelled buddies! This will be Eros and Gaias first time in sunshine under my care.... I hope their as excited as I am!


----------



## bubbles01

Afternoon TFO! (thanks for the hug Jacqui!, internet connection is behaving itself so far... have only had to reset this router once....!)

Have to confess that my Valentine is Deedle.... the video with the leaf is just gorgeous... 

*invisibility cloak* Lynne, conversations with person from other board continue.... have now seen pics.... v.cute! *de-cloak*

Rebecca, Tyler, Cheryl, Joe, Peter, Yvonne, Ana and all other chatters whose names I may or may not know, I hope you are all well, normal bubbles insane chat service is now resumed!

Will be back later...

H xxx


----------



## dmmj

Took part in my annual valentine's day tradition, got drunk and listened to 80's love ballads. I will pay for it tomorrow, but since this is the only day of the year I drink.


----------



## ijmccollum

well, I served quail without the reduction sauce 'cause I was a tad too tipsey to keep an eye on it and the hubbie decided that he just couldn't bring himself to eat such teeny tiny little birds.


----------



## Jacqui

jackrat said:


> I'm great this morning. Just finished my hitch and waiting on my helicopter. Homeward bound for 21 days off!




That is great news! Talk about a long weekend off from work.  Big plans while your off?




dmmj said:


> Took part in my annual valentine's day tradition, got drunk and listened to 80's love ballads. I will pay for it tomorrow, but since this is the only day of the year I drink.




  And here I thought I was pitiful! Hope the head is not too bad today. 





ijmccollum said:


> well, I served quail without the reduction sauce 'cause I was a tad too tipsey to keep an eye on it and the hubbie decided that he just couldn't bring himself to eat such teeny tiny little birds.



I haven't had quail in years. Not since my brother was home and he shot them. Geesh almost 40 years, once I stop and think back. Boy, I feel old....



A beautiful foggy morning here. Took two cats into the Vet and came home a treated 6 more. Of course, the one I really wanted to treat is in hiding. The feral orange is due for his second dose, but he too knows something is up and went into hiding. The amazing thing is, I didn't get a single scratch!  Ahhh it's the little things in life. I'll be back to the Vet with Nezzie on Friday. Now that he is recovered, he gets the joy of a hernia removal and neutering. 

Trying to make up my mind, if I should go make the journey to see JJ (Grandbaby) today or tomorrow. He finally got moved out of ICU and to a regular hospital room yesterday. That's the first time since he was born. His new permanent pacemaker, which was put in on Monday, seems to really be working well. Rumor is he may go home Monday.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wondered where you have been, Jackrat. No internet connection on the rig?

Raining here today. Looks like a housework day for me.

So far only 4 baby leopards. But more eggs looking good.

Poor little JJ. Having to have a pacemaker at such a young age. What's the prognosis with that? Will he ever be able to have it removed, or is it a for-the-rest-of-his-life type thing?

All the rest of you chatters: Have wonderful days and see you later!


----------



## Jacqui

Hard to tell Yvonne. The Drs keep changing their minds every few hours.  They had at first thought the temporary pacemaker would work, but he kept having problems with too much of a beat decrease, when it was off and he was sleeping at night. IT will stay in atleast til the next surgery, which if all goes well will not be for like another 6 months. At that time, they will change out the band or put in a stint, plus build him a new heart wall. The rest is going to be determined, by if his heart has improved enough to do more by itself.

The fog has now turned to rain. Yvonne, wanna come over and do some of my housework???


----------



## bubbles01

Jacqui - good news that JJ is on the mend. Wonderful what medicine can achieve nowadays. I'll come over and do your housework.... go on - fly me to the US!!

Have just gently let rip on one of my threads that someone has put a rather nasty comment on, remember the picture of my Torts at Christmas?.....am apologising to the Mods now if I was rude....x x x x x


----------



## cherylim

Hello all!

Just one bit of writing to do tonight! Hope you're all well.

I'm feeling a little bit rubbish. I had a really tough day in the office and I've come home to find a copy of my book by the front door. I can't draw so I tried editing some photographs instead - I knew it was a big risk having edited photographs rather than cartoons in a children's book, but I can't afford to pay someone so I figured if I could at least make it 'decent' rather than 'good', I'd be happy enough.

Well, I opened it today and stupidly let myself get optimistic, and I'm not happy with it. I've decided to shelve the idea, but Ian's convinced he'll come up with a solution.

Oh well!



bubbles01 said:


> Jacqui - good news that JJ is on the mend. Wonderful what medicine can achieve nowadays. I'll come over and do your housework.... go on - fly me to the US!!
> 
> Have just gently let rip on one of my threads that someone has put a rather nasty comment on, remember the picture of my Torts at Christmas?.....am apologising to the Mods now if I was rude....x x x x x




Ditto about JJ!

Helen, I just saw your comment. I think you handled it fine, particularly given the other threads that person has made so far. I'm thinking they're not all that serious and may just be trying to stir a bit.


----------



## Sammy

Just quit my job of ten years today, what a relieve. I am so tired of moaning about them, while the managers were ganging up/yelling at me (countless times), I just snapped and said I QUIT. Finished off my duties and handed down my task and left. Will pay co back for immediate resignation. Been so stressful and life is too short. Now planning to do some charity work for animals. It's what I always wanted to do, live on my little savings for now. My colleagues were hugging me and crying, I told them its a happy ending, please don't cry.


----------



## cherylim

Sammy said:


> Just quit my job of ten years today, what a relieve. I am so tired of moaning about them, while the managers were ganging up/yelling at me (countless times), I just snapped and said I QUIT. Finished off my duties and handed down my task and left. Will pay co back for immediate resignation. Been so stressful and life is too short. Now planning to do some charity work for animals. It's what I always wanted to do, live on my little savings for now. My colleagues were hugging me and crying, I told them its a happy ending, please don't cry.



Aww. Great move on your part. Life is too short to be unhappy doing things you don't want to do but have a choice about.


----------



## Jacqui

Note to Helen.... what you did was fine.


----------



## bubbles01

Thank You Jacqui and Cheryl - am going to read the other posts and see what else has been said.

Sammy - fully agree with Cheryl - Life is way to short to do something that makes you miserable. x x x x


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui - you wouldn't want me to do your housework. I am the type to lift the corner of the rug and sweep the dirt under it. If it doesn't show, it doesn't get cleaned. The other night my cat was sitting on my lap and looking across the room with that very intent look like at a mouse or something. So I got the flash light and got down on my hands and knees to see what she was looking at.

*OMG!!!*

I'd be embarrassed for anyone to see what was under my bed. No wonder I sneeze and blow my nose every night while watching TV in my bedroom. It was AWFUL! Needless to say, the next day I got out my vacuum cleaner and tidied up a bit under the bed!

What she saw was one of those big wolf spiders. I rescued it and tossed it outside.


----------



## bubbles01

You rescued a spider and tossed it outside.... now that is above and beyond! I am the sort who screams for ANYONE to come and get it for me - cant touch them, going shivery thinking about it!! Very brave!

Under the beds is a once weekly job which I HATE doing, hate it - not as much as ironing but still hate it!!

May have something else to apologise to Mods for...... sorry in advance....


----------



## Jacqui

I actually don't have a single rug in the house you could possibly sweep things under.  

In this house, nobody does the 5 second rule of food dropping on the floor still being good... of course with all the feline and canine vultures, nothing lasts even a second on the floor.  I like looking at pictures of pretty and immaculate homes, but I much prefer the well lived in look, where you can really relax... not to mention I hate housework.


----------



## cherylim

bubbles01 said:


> You rescued a spider and tossed it outside.... now that is above and beyond! I am the sort who screams for ANYONE to come and get it for me - cant touch them, going shivery thinking about it!! Very brave!
> 
> Under the beds is a once weekly job which I HATE doing, hate it - not as much as ironing but still hate it!!
> 
> May have something else to apologise to Mods for...... sorry in advance....




People clean under the beds every week?!

Wow, I don't think we've done it more than once in the past 10 months, since we moved in! 

Oh, the shame!


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> You rescued a spider and tossed it outside.... now that is above and beyond! I am the sort who screams for ANYONE to come and get it for me - cant touch them, going shivery thinking about it!! Very brave!
> 
> Under the beds is a once weekly job which I HATE doing, hate it - not as much as ironing but still hate it!!
> 
> May have something else to apologise to Mods for...... sorry in advance....



People really clean under their beds??? *falls on floor in shock* I think the last time I saw the floor under the bed, was when we moved the bed in. So that means years since I cleaned under it. Now the couch/loveseat get clean out once every few months... or when I ran out of silverware when the kids lived at home. For some reason all silverware would end up under the furniture.

Okay so in advance... bad girl Helen! Shame on you for your poor example of how folks should act in this forum. There are we covered?





cherylim said:


> People clean under the beds every week?!
> 
> Wow, I don't think we've done it more than once in the past 10 months, since we moved in!
> 
> Oh, the shame!



Cheryl your my kind of people.


----------



## lynnedit

Hi everyone!
Great sequence of posts. Got a few laughs from me, which I needed.
Summary: Yvone, exciting about your leopard eggs. Cheryl, sorry about your book, kudos to you for even trying it! Helen, I posted on your thread too. Jacqui, good news about JJ, he must be gaining weight! Sammy, congrats on quitting your job, sounds like it was the right thing to do. And Hi! Tyler.
Finally, I clean under the bed, ummm, uh, can't remember. Uh oh.

Little Russian female's eye seems better, posted a thread about it. What a relief.


----------



## Kristina

Jacqui said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I get headaches in here... I even have names for some of them... like David and Kristina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, excuse me? I think we are fighting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fighting our feelings for one another??? *bats eyelashes* Well after all, it is Valentine's day.
Click to expand...


Guess you better stock up on aspirin then!!!! LOL


----------



## bubbles01

Oh Man....... I maybe about to be thrown off TFO... I'm afraid I just couldn't contain myself.. I quoted old threads and everything.

And before you all say anything - yep, I know I shouldn't let this get to me, but I cant abide liars... especially ones who cant spell or punctuate!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHH!!

If I get banned, farewell my chatty friends!

H x x x


----------



## cherylim

I have found a solution for my book, but don't know if I'll go for it given the expense. I've found someone willing to illustrate for Â£75. I know that's a fair price, but don't know that my book would sell well so I'm going to weigh up the options. Obviously as much as I want it to be a success that's a lot of money I don't have, it would have to come from birthday gifts or something towards the end of the year. Will see.


----------



## Bow

cherylim said:


> I have found a solution for my book, but don't know if I'll go for it given the expense. I've found someone willing to illustrate for Â£75. I know that's a fair price, but don't know that my book would sell well so I'm going to weigh up the options. Obviously as much as I want it to be a success that's a lot of money I don't have, it would have to come from birthday gifts or something towards the end of the year. Will see.



I'm a bit of an art nerd. Once my portfolio is finished and I'm not pressed for time. 




I can draw/paint you pictures of whatever you want for free! I mostly do elephants... Tortoises are close enough though.


----------



## Zamric

Nice Elephant!


----------



## Bow

Zamric said:


> Nice Elephant!



Thank you!


----------



## lynnedit

Nice drawing, Bow!


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> View attachment 16889
> 
> 
> I can draw/paint you pictures of whatever you want for free! I mostly do elephants... Tortoises are close enough though.



You can draw me an elephant any time. Very nice!


----------



## Bow

Hopefully the people reviewing my portfolio like it as much as you guys! I have two more paintings before it gets shipped off.


----------



## lynnedit

Good luck!


----------



## dmmj

DMMJ is very stinky right now, no hot water, pilot on heater is out.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning All!!!



dmmj said:


> DMMJ is very stinky right now, no hot water, pilot on heater is out.




Is it you can't light the pilot? It's broken or without fuel or what?







Bow said:


> Hopefully the people reviewing my portfolio like it as much as you guys! I have two more paintings before it gets shipped off.



What kind of a job are you hoping your portfolio lands you?


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!



dmmj said:


> DMMJ is very stinky right now, no hot water, pilot on heater is out.



Cold shower? Or too painful?


----------



## tyler0912

Hey Guys, 
Just putting a thread together with some pictures i took today, Please take a look!


----------



## lynnedit

I will be looking at your thread later today when off work, an after work treat!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> DMMJ is very stinky right now, no hot water, pilot on heater is out.



There is absolutely nothing wrong with washing in cold water. Please...PLEASE!!! For the sake of all those around you - use the cold water!


----------



## ijmccollum

you could boil some water on the stove and take a sponge......no?


----------



## dmmj

Yah thanks but no thanks, no sponge baths or cold showers for me, anyways the pilot has been lit and I took a long hot shower. And no jaqui sadly I am uncomfortable lighting pilot lights, but propane gas BBQ's no problems, funny.


----------



## bubbles01

dmmj said:


> Yah thanks but no thanks, no sponge baths or cold showers for me, anyways the pilot has been lit and I took a long hot shower. And no jaqui sadly I am uncomfortable lighting pilot lights, but propane gas BBQ's no problems, funny.



it's a man thing...... give a man a pile of meat and a flame and he is happy! Today is Chicto Pemti day here in Greece - or Chargrilled Meat day. Barbecues everywhere, even though it's bloody freezing!! 

Night all, 

H xxx


----------



## Zamric

mmmmmmmmm

BBQ..... my secret shame.....!


----------



## lynnedit

Zamric said:


> mmmmmmmmm
> 
> BBQ..... my secret shame.....!



Oh, just yell it out to the world! What the heck! (unless you mean you are the only man on Earth who cannot BBQ?)


----------



## Zamric

lynnedit said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmm
> 
> BBQ..... my secret shame.....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, just yell it out to the world! What the heck! (unless you mean you are the only man on Earth who cannot BBQ?)
Click to expand...


I was a Chef for 15 years... I love meat cooked everyway possable! and I haven't found I meat I don't like yet!

but your right! This has NEVER been a secret!


----------



## lynnedit

Wow, a chef! So BBQ is one thing you can't get enough of. Well I can understand that!


----------



## jkingler

Congrats on quitting that job, Sammy. And amazing elephant, Bow! You do great work!

Also, Deedle was happy to be so well appreciated, Bubbles. He forgives you for showing that guy what's what.


----------



## Zamric

10:35 pm time for Leno

Good Night TFO


----------



## bubbles01

jkingler said:


> Also, Deedle was happy to be so well appreciated, Bubbles. He forgives you for showing that guy what's what.



Ah Joe, but now I feel bad as Yvonne pointed out that English prob isn't his first language... Although that doesn't excuse his un-necessary comments on my pictures thread. Maybe I shouldn't have bitten but when I saw the comments all over the board it just screamed time-waster to me... Am taking the chill pills and watching your abundance of Deedle videos to put me in a better place!!!

Glorious sunny day here in Corfu! Almost feels like summer is upon us, cant wait! Oh and it is 50 days till I go see Alan!!! (not counting or anything!!!!)

How is everyone else doing? Tyler your new pics thread is great - both Tiago and BigMomma look fabulous.

Helen x x x


----------



## bubbles01

Ah Joe - now I feel bad as Yvonne pointed out that English isn't his first language... still doesn't excuse the un-necessary comments on my pictures thread though. I am taking the chill pills and watching videos of Deedle to put me in a better place!!

Glorious sunny day here in Corfu, feels like summer is upon us today, oh and it is 50 days til I go see Alan.. YIPPEEE!!!!

Hope everyone else is well, Tyler your new pics thread is great - Tiago and BigMomma look fabulous. x x x

Helen xx


----------



## tyler0912

Thanks Helen!!  

I love that every day and night pretend chat turns to food talk! :') <3 

Morning All!!!

105 Days!!! till i go on holiday!!  
Dominican Republic, Carribean , HERE I COME! 
This is some pictures of our resort!! , SOO EXCITED!! 
Am i right to say, Redfoots are on some carribbean islands?





















Im soo Excited! 

P.s- Is it me or is there alot of redfoot keepers joining the forum recently?...the more the merried!


----------



## Jacqui

It is a beautiful sunny morning here. Poor Nessis (the cat) is at the Vet getting his operations done.

I had a really fun day yesterday, I went to Omaha to see JJ. He is doing so much better and it is still looking like Monday he will be going home. Had a wonderful time getting to know Jerm and Jenny (the parents) when I took them to lunch, just the three of us. The other day, I had one of the older Granddaughter's (28 yrs) basically telling me "since I had never been there for the two before this baby came along, then I needed to stay out of their lives now". Really really hurt. Most of the time Jeff and I have been married, we have been out on the road. So yes, I (we) seldom got to see them, but when they have needed money or just for us to talk on the phone we have been there. Her comments really hurt and I said fine, if everybody wants me out of their lives, I would go. Well Jerm and Jenny made it clear they do want me and have not felt like we were not a part of their lives. So I am feeling better about that entire deal.. 

I am just so ready for spring to come, so I can actually start playing in dirt and trying to grow things. How about the rest of you? Yeah I know, some of you are cheaters and can already to doing such things (like Yvonne  ).



lynnedit said:


> (unless you mean you are the only man on Earth who cannot BBQ?)



I guess you haven't met my ex husbands huh?


----------



## tyler0912

OUCHH!!! PAIINN!! 
My hand was just dangling in the tortoise cage, and big momma kept nudging it, as usual...and the only way i can get her to stop is when she reaches he head out stroke her and she really enjoys it..but not this time i was busy...so she bit me...and ripped half of my nail of and it is bleeding like mad i am in soo much pain!! OUCH! 
I think this is because, big momma was a tortoise at the entrance that you petted constantly and handled to see if you would like a tortoise, so she was constantly getting attention...my parents had to talk the guys into selling her them as she was the only female tort in the shop!! OUCH!


----------



## bubbles01

Jacqui - good to hear that JJ is still on schedule for coming home! 

Families huh?? I have just spoken to my sister for the first time in months and my blood is boiling about things my real mum has been saying.. I have nothing to do with her at all (that story requires an entire bottle of Bombay Sapphire.... dont go there!) yet she STILL manages to make my blood boil from 2000 miles away. I made a decision a long time ago to only surround myself with people who have my best interests at heart, family or not.

Tyler you poor thing!! OUCH!!!


----------



## tyler0912

bubbles01 said:


> Jacqui - good to hear that JJ is still on schedule for coming home!
> 
> Families huh?? I have just spoken to my sister for the first time in months and my blood is boiling about things my real mum has been saying.. I have nothing to do with her at all (that story requires an entire bottle of Bombay Sapphire.... dont go there!) yet she STILL manages to make my blood boil from 2000 miles away. I made a decision a long time ago to only surround myself with people who have my best interests at heart, family or not.
> 
> Tyler you poor thing!! OUCH!!!



Thanks for the sympathy...i have forgiven big momma, she gave me...THE EYES!!


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Families huh?? I have just spoken to my sister for the first time in months and my blood is boiling about things my real mum has been saying.. I have nothing to do with her at all (that story requires an entire bottle of Bombay Sapphire.... dont go there!) yet she STILL manages to make my blood boil from 2000 miles away. I made a decision a long time ago to only surround myself with people who have my best interests at heart, family or not.



In my families not seeing each other for months is pretty normal, but we always know that person it there for us when and if we ever need them. I was lucky, my Mom was my best friend along with being my Mom. My sister means well, but if we were not sisters, we would not know each other. Just total opposites in how we see things and our life experiences after childhood.

Part of the problem is my fault, because I am not the social person. I am very quiet, very shy, very socially awkward, and love being alone. Add to it, I have always felt like an outsider and no matter what I did for them (especially the Granddaughter) I felt like I was doing everything wrong. Only Jerm (Jeff's son) and his wife ever seemed happy with whatever we did for them. I think part of it was that the Granddaughter and Jeff were so very very close and when I came on to the scene, he had less time for her and less money.

It's kinda a different dynamics then I am use to. Jeff's first wife (he actually married her twice) was older and came with two kids of her own. The girl at 20 something and with atleast one child (the above Grandchild) had Jeff adopt her. She is only 12 yrs younger then Jeff. Then I am not sure which came next another Grandchild or his son. It also means Jeff has Great Grandchildren older then his son's children. Then to add to things, they all seem to move in and out of each others houses all the time. Plus somebody is always in a major fight with somebody else. Like Jeff says even with a scorecard you can't keep up with them. 





tyler0912 said:


> OUCHH!!! PAIINN!!
> My hand was just dangling in the tortoise cage, and big momma kept nudging it, as usual...and the only way i can get her to stop is when she reaches he head out stroke her and she really enjoys it..but not this time i was busy...so she bit me...and ripped half of my nail of and it is bleeding like mad i am in soo much pain!! OUCH!



Ty she was just telling you, she wants protein on days other then the slated "protein day". Sorry ya got nailed.


----------



## ijmccollum

@ Jacqui, wow that's harsh but am glad things are working out. And bubbles I hope things will work out for you too. I basically shut my mom out when I was 15 and it was just a few years ago that I let her back in, and then she died. I miss her, my son misses her and she will never get to meet the wonderful women he is going to marry in June and wears her ring.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello, everybody!



Jacqui said:


> I am not the social person. I am very quiet, very shy, very socially awkward



Wait a minute....who are you and what have you done with our Jacqui?


----------



## lynnedit

Tyler; ouch! But what can you do with the EYES.



ijmccollum said:


> @ Jacqui, wow that's harsh but am glad things are working out. And bubbles I hope things will work out for you too. I basically shut my mom out when I was 15 and it was just a few years ago that I let her back in, and then she died. I miss her, my son misses her and she will never get to meet the wonderful women he is going to marry in June and wears her ring.



Well said.
Jacqui, your post is well said, per usual. But I agree with Yvonne, has a gremlin taken over part of you?

Got the same thing in our family. Very destructive, sometimes you just have to move on. Sadly, though, there is always a part of you, even if tiny, that still cares.


----------



## cherylim

Evening all!

Thank goodness it's weekend. It's been a very tough week for me.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> @ Jacqui, wow that's harsh but am glad things are working out. And bubbles I hope things will work out for you too. I basically shut my mom out when I was 15 and it was just a few years ago that I let her back in, and then she died. I miss her, my son misses her and she will never get to meet the wonderful women he is going to marry in June and wears her ring.



That's so sad, yet don't you think she is there is spirit seeing them and rejoicing at their happiness?

Like I sad, I was lucky. There were a couple of years that I was too busy to see my Mom much, but she never made me feel guilty about that. Then we became closer then ever. We called each other atleast daily and one of us would travel the hour and half each week to spend time together. She died way too young and left too big of a hole in my heart. The special moments in life she missed hurt the most, plus I just miss spending time with her. Still every time I see or hear a cardinal, see a scampering squirrel, or witness the majesticness of a bald eagle, I feel her there with me. I just wish her Grandchild would have been older, so they could really have known her. She would be so proud of them.





emysemys said:


> Hello, everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the social person. I am very quiet, very shy, very socially awkward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute....who are you and what have you done with our Jacqui?
Click to expand...




Hey I was such a mouse when I visited you, you had even forgotten it.  
The shy one is the real me, the online one more who I would like to be.  I just do better relating to folk's pets then to the people. I never manage to say or do the right thing. 





cherylim said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Thank goodness it's weekend. It's been a very tough week for me.



*hugs* Sorry. Wanna talk about it?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> *hugs* Sorry. Wanna talk about it?



Not in detail. Knowing my luck, my managers will read this so I won't go into too much detail. Suffice it to say that I've been feeling disillusioned at work for some time, but it's been getting worse over the past few weeks. A lot of people are angering me with their behaviour, and I'm not they type of person to get angry. It's a lot of arrogance and rudeness and certain people (including myself) being at the bottom of the food chain. For now I'm sticking around, but it's getting ridiculous how angry I'm becoming. Ian's been talking things through in the evening and trying to find ways to help me cope, but this week he's realised it's all pretty serious to me and today we both left equally angry. 

Still, I have my hope and I'm clinging to it, and it's a Friday night and I have a great weekend planned. Tomorrow I'm going to my local park for a morning walk with Ian, then returning to a three course meal (Ian's only told me two of those three courses, and I love them both), and I have lots of writing to do, as well. Keeping myself busy!




lynnedit said:


> Got the same thing in our family. Very destructive, sometimes you just have to move on. Sadly, though, there is always a part of you, even if tiny, that still cares.



Same situation here. I basically cut my mum out of my life...*thinks* ...three years ago. I cut her husband out, and she went with. Of course, there's that little tiny bit that misses her, but really she hasn't been herself since she married her husband when I was six. I think the part of her I miss is that part that hasn't been around since my pre-school years. 

However, my three siblings live with her and they mean the world to me. Two are old enough to contact me on their own, and one isn't. I miss them hugely but my sister stays in regular online contact even if I don't see her often. My 18 year old brother is starting to get in touch more recently, but I don't often get the chance to speak to my 8 year old brother. It's awkward because I'm sure he has access to a PC and must be old enough to type by now, but he's not been online to talk to me. I feel that's a deliberate thing (not on his part, of course, on his parents), but it's a shame. Families are difficult things, but I agree with what's been said - we can't choose our family physically, but we can emotionally. There's no point in keeping a negative force in your life.


----------



## tyler0912

Thanks,,!! 

And jacqui...More Protein :O 
Theyre having tuna fish and chicken on sunday...omnom...


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Thanks,,!!
> 
> And jacqui...More Protein :O
> Theyre having tuna fish and chicken on sunday...omnom...



I think my tortoises would revolt, if I put them on such a scheduled life.  



Cheryl, I hope the weekend is all your thinking it will be and all your needing. It sucks, when work, which is such a major part on one's life becomes a horrible place to be.


----------



## tyler0912

What do you meen by that jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui

Mine are just use to a variety, not just in types of greens, fruits, or whatever, but also from day to day what they get varies and in no set order or combination. We don't have protein days or fruit days. That's what I mean by such a tightly scheduled diet like you have.


----------



## tyler0912

Does this make a difference...is it okay like this?


----------



## Jacqui

Ty, we each have our own way to do things. As long as they end up getting what they need, it's not important how we do it. I like mixing it, more like they would come across stuff in the wild... no set pattern to it.


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui you changed your picture!! or am I not remembering correctly? How is everyone and their tortoises? working on outdoor enclosures yet?


----------



## tyler0912

Good point jacqui!! 
Im going to be away all night tonight...as i have the laptop...  But no-plans tommorow so can sleep all day!!


----------



## cherylim

pdrobber said:


> Jacqui you changed your picture!! or am I not remembering correctly? How is everyone and their tortoises? working on outdoor enclosures yet?



Hellooo! How are you? Emrys and I are good - I'm looking forward to a great weekend, don't know about him!

Outdoor enclosure has been sitting around since late last year, and is just waiting to be used. Reckon we should be out by late May. Seems forever away.


----------



## pdrobber

It's been so mild here. Only snowed on Halloween and again a few weeks ago. I'm anticipating a few feet of snow in March and April. I need to really get on top of planning/measuring out space for the outdoor pens. Having Monday off (Presidents Day) should be glorious and relaxing.


----------



## tyler0912

pdrobber said:


> Jacqui you changed your picture!! or am I not remembering correctly? How is everyone and their tortoises? working on outdoor enclosures yet?



Kids here are fine.....outdoor home is the old enclosure run ...also just sat there!! Just trying to work out some waterfall problems...  
How about you?


----------



## cherylim

pdrobber said:


> It's been so mild here. Only snowed on Halloween and again a few weeks ago. I'm anticipating a few feet of snow in March and April. I need to really get on top of planning/measuring out space for the outdoor pens. Having Monday off (Presidents Day) should be glorious and relaxing.



Sounds good! We've had a mild winter, too, but with a few cold snaps. It's just started warming up again after a couple of very cold weeks.

I've taken Friday off work, and if it's not raining I plan to cycle to the park, take a picnic, find a nice bench and just sit for a while. Just hoping it doesn't get too cold again by next week!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Jacqui you changed your picture!! or am I not remembering correctly? How is everyone and their tortoises? working on outdoor enclosures yet?



Very observant!  I decided I had used the last one long enough, that it was due to be changed.

I work on outdoor enclosures a tiny bit on any nice day (which is any day above freezing and no sleet falling  ). The ground is frozen, so there are a lot of things I can not do, but I can still trim trees and bushes, plus cut out other weeds.

Today, I bought a few of those really big buckets that are like 2' across at the top. I plan to put holes in the bottom and then use them for accent pots and grow something inside them.


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so mild here. Only snowed on Halloween and again a few weeks ago. I'm anticipating a few feet of snow in March and April. I need to really get on top of planning/measuring out space for the outdoor pens. Having Monday off (Presidents Day) should be glorious and relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! We've had a mild winter, too, but with a few cold snaps. It's just started warming up again after a couple of very cold weeks.
> 
> I've taken Friday off work, and if it's not raining I plan to cycle to the park, take a picnic, find a nice bench and just sit for a while. Just hoping it doesn't get too cold again by next week!
Click to expand...


I believe our weather is warming...not much...but it is...


----------



## Bow

Ahhhh! Princess Bride is on! I get to watch while I paint freckles on my elephant!


----------



## lynnedit

Bow said:


> Ahhhh! Princess Bride is on! I get to watch while I paint freckles on my elephant!



Sure can't see that movie too much!

Jacqui, any idea of what you will plant in the 2' pots?



cherylim said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so mild here. Only snowed on Halloween and again a few weeks ago. I'm anticipating a few feet of snow in March and April. I need to really get on top of planning/measuring out space for the outdoor pens. Having Monday off (Presidents Day) should be glorious and relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! We've had a mild winter, too, but with a few cold snaps. It's just started warming up again after a couple of very cold weeks.
> 
> I've taken Friday off work, and if it's not raining I plan to cycle to the park, take a picnic, find a nice bench and just sit for a while. Just hoping it doesn't get too cold again by next week!
Click to expand...


Oh, that sounds nice! Even if the weather is cool, hope you can bundle up and go for it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, when the weather warms up, someone on the west coast is going to be sending Jacqui some cacti, so I'll bet I know what's going in the pots!


----------



## Jacqui

Actually, no.  For some reason, I always use terra cotta for the cactus. Plus these will be too heavy to be bringing in during the winter, plus not sure they are strong enough to hold up to moving once filled. 

The back corner section, which has no name yet, is going to be a purple zone. So the two purple pots will go in there. It is currently made up of a four plex square of enclosures, but I may add smaller enclosures along the outer sides or just leave them for plants. There is a dwarf apple in the middle sorta of the four plex. One outer corner has a large old mulberry tree that is slowly losing major branches during storms.  Three of the outer sides have some lilac bushes. So this area ends up pretty shaded. One of the four plex enclosures belong to the snappers. One has been planted heavily with hostas, plus a few other types of plants. I still need to work with it's pool, so it's not so deep, then it will house hingebacks...Erosa I think. The other two are yet undecided, what will go into them. One has a sunken bathtub, the other just a hole where a plastic wadding pool spent years in the ground. I haven't started planting these sections yet. I am thinking maybe some inpatients in a cheery pink tone perhaps. OR some bight lime with purple type coleus plants in these pots.

I am trying to get different areas to be either one major color thought or a theme, like when I start my mega hingeback enclosure complex it will be a jungle.


----------



## Jacqui

My first two seed catalogs arrived! Sitting here between doing other things and getting lost in the possibilities.  So many wonderful new flowers I would love to try. Interesting looking and tasteful sounding veggies for the tortoises. Let the day dreams begin!


----------



## pdrobber

just under my left eye has been twitching every few seconds for the past few days. Am I exhausted/fatigued/stressed or what? It's pretty annoying. Maybe I need some botox, acupuncture or something...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> just under my left eye has been twitching every few seconds for the past few days. Am I exhausted/fatigued/stressed or what? It's pretty annoying. Maybe I need some botox, acupuncture or something...



The Dr says, " I recommend getting another tortoise and drink plenty of fluids. If you don't see any improvement in a week, repeat."


----------



## pdrobber

HAHAHAHA! OK!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> HAHAHAHA! OK!



Now see, if you had done the "before becoming ill care program", you would have gotten that Yellowfoot a few weeks back and never have gotten ill.


----------



## pdrobber

you're right, I should have...  but then I might not have gotten my new Russian pair.

My apt could use a good cleaning as well as the loads of laundry to be done. and hw of course. But I will feed everyone some collard greens and spot clean instead


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> you're right, I should have...  but then I might not have gotten my new Russian pair.



A smart person like you would have also gotten the Russians, as a booster to your immune system. See how this works?? Getting tortoises is for your health, not an obsession nor an addiction.


----------



## pdrobber

oh boy......time for SVU! it's not a new one, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## lynnedit

Yeah, Peter, a good night's sleep (or 3) and a new tortoise (oh alright, spot cleaning instead) will fix your eye right up!


----------



## dmmj

A nervous twitch can sometimes equal a guilty conscience.


----------



## cherylim

Good morning, all.

I'm having a great weekend. Why is it Sunday already? Had a weird night though. Ian woke me at 6am, and then I couldn't get back to sleep completely. I ended up having one of those awake-dreams in which I was entering competitions to win money, and also deciding that if I won the lottery (I don't play), I wouldn't tell Ian.

My brain came up with this situation in which I had to carry on working for a while to keep the secret from him. In the meantime, I was secretly going out hunting for my dream house (again weird, because he and I are barely ever apart and I'd never get away with 'just going out, back later!). Once I found it, I employed someone for Â£500 a day whose job it was to get each room of my house re-furbished to my requirements so I didn't have to be there regularly and could continue to keep the house and the win a secret. This person was paid Â£500 a day, plus given accommodation in my house, to listen to my instructions and then put them into action with my money. In the first instance I went around, picked a large ground-floor room and decided it was going to be Ian's den - I told this person that I wanted them to get me a sofa area, one of those large gaming chairs and a giant wall-mounted flat-screen 3D HD TV and create an area at one end of the room where Ian could play games and watch sports with his friends. I wanted a gambling machine at the other end of the room, along with a pool or snooker table, and I wanted them to put a media centre for his many games consoles. I also wanted them to put a shelf up, and have an iPad and Nintendo 3DS waiting for him. I also specified I wanted the colour scheme of the room to be a light grey and black, including one wall with large black and grey stripes.

As I was only half-dreaming I knew it was a dream, but it felt more like it was an instruction coming from somewhere, like this is how I HAD to behave if I won a lot of money. Then, it went back to telling me to enter competitions to win money, again. Very weird. Of course, I tried to find some competitions when I woke up, but couldn't find any genuine ones so I gave up!


----------



## dmmj

Is the job still open? would you also pay airfare?


----------



## cherylim

dmmj said:


> Is the job still open? would you also pay airfare?



Sure, why not?

First class.


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> I'm having a great weekend. Why is it Sunday already? Had a weird night though. Ian woke me at 6am, and then I couldn't get back to sleep completely. I ended up having one of those awake-dreams in which I was entering competitions to win money, and also deciding that if I won the lottery (I don't play), I wouldn't tell Ian.
> 
> My brain came up with this situation in which I had to carry on working for a while to keep the secret from him. In the meantime, I was secretly going out hunting for my dream house (again weird, because he and I are barely ever apart and I'd never get away with 'just going out, back later!). Once I found it, I employed someone for Â£500 a day whose job it was to get each room of my house re-furbished to my requirements so I didn't have to be there regularly and could continue to keep the house and the win a secret. This person was paid Â£500 a day, plus given accommodation in my house, to listen to my instructions and then put them into action with my money. In the first instance I went around, picked a large ground-floor room and decided it was going to be Ian's den - I told this person that I wanted them to get me a sofa area, one of those large gaming chairs and a giant wall-mounted flat-screen 3D HD TV and create an area at one end of the room where Ian could play games and watch sports with his friends. I wanted a gambling machine at the other end of the room, along with a pool or snooker table, and I wanted them to put a media centre for his many games consoles. I also wanted them to put a shelf up, and have an iPad and Nintendo 3DS waiting for him. I also specified I wanted the colour scheme of the room to be a light grey and black, including one wall with large black and grey stripes.
> 
> As I was only half-dreaming I knew it was a dream, but it felt more like it was an instruction coming from somewhere, like this is how I HAD to behave if I won a lot of money. Then, it went back to telling me to enter competitions to win money, again. Very weird. Of course, I tried to find some competitions when I woke up, but couldn't find any genuine ones so I gave up!



Your heads telling you something...Put the lottery on!! :') 

Morning all, it is suppose to be 4* but the sun is shining bright and there is not a cloud in the sky!! :') 




How are y'all


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Your heads telling you something...Put the lottery on!! :')
> 
> Morning all, it is suppose to be 4* but the sun is shining bright and there is not a cloud in the sky!! :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are y'all






Meh, lottery isn't even on until Wednesday. I don't believe you get premonitions that far in advance. 

And yeah, 6C here but feels so sunny and warm. Makes me want to take Emrys outside but I doubt he'd be too impressed.


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your heads telling you something...Put the lottery on!! :')
> 
> Morning all, it is suppose to be 4* but the sun is shining bright and there is not a cloud in the sky!! :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, lottery isn't even on until Wednesday. I don't believe you get premonitions that far in advance.
> 
> And yeah, 6C here but feels so sunny and warm. Makes me want to take Emrys outside but I doubt he'd be too impressed.
Click to expand...




Is the lottery not thursday and saturday :L or is it just my imagination!!  
Yes 6* her not 4* i was dying to take the 'kids' out but worried if it is too cold!!!  
The grass looks so green for them...and big momma has yet to go out for the first time ever!! :')


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the job still open? would you also pay airfare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, why not?
> 
> First class.
Click to expand...


Ha,ha, no wonder people who win a lot of money don't have any left 5 years later... Cheryl, that was a very vivid dream!
Glad you UK'ers are getting some sun!

Peter, how is your eye twitch?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> A nervous twitch can sometimes equal a guilty conscience.



Okay Peter, out with it, WHAT aren't you telling us???? 





cherylim said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> I'm having a great weekend. Why is it Sunday already?



Isn't it sad, how when your having fun time just seems to fly by? Glad (with the exception of the early wake up and the dream) that everything has gone well. Think your going to be ready to face the not-so-great things at work by Monday?


----------



## pdrobber

haha nothing!! well, ok, I didn't get to spot clean last night. I did it this morning. 

BTW I saw this come up on my news feed on facebook...This guy was in my high school graduating class...and there was only 200 of us so it's pretty cool...


[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H7I3x6KNRO0[/video][hr]
well...actually my eye has finally stopped! yayy!!!!!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Isn't it sad, how when your having fun time just seems to fly by? Glad (with the exception of the early wake up and the dream) that everything has gone well. Think your going to be ready to face the not-so-great things at work by Monday?



Well, Monday is here now. We'll see how the next four days go! Tired again, though. Ian woke me last night getting out of bed, walking to the landing and going "Yeah, it's ours", at which point I noticed there was a very loud alarm going off.

When it's a very loud alarm your heart tends to race with thoughts of "I'm gonna die!". Ian went to explore and it seems there had been a power cut that had triggered the burglar alarm. Both of us were in very deep sleeps so have no idea how long it had been going off, waking the world. We've only had one power cut before, but next door's alarm went off at the same time. Last night, there was no noise from their house.


----------



## ijmccollum

I have Monday off and am not spending it like I would like to. The treadmill at the gym spit me out yesterday at the gym. Put in the wrong program and it went from 3.3miles/hr to 9miles/hr instantaneously, well it felt like it anyway. I had expected the incline/decline to change not the rate of speed. I now have road rash on both knees and one hand with bruised ribs and other minor bruises. It is a real slow going day.

Also the kids and I were naming the tarantulas -- yes, tarantulas and apparently when we put them back one of the lids was not securely shut or he shoulder pumped his way out. Now I have 1.5" bird eater loose in the bedroom. Right now I am too sore to dismantle the place and figure if the dog or someone's foot doesn't find him and he munches on lost crickets he will molt into a size that will be quite noticeable and we will find him. I have to say the hubbie took the news quite well. I guess after 25+ years and raising the kid, he really does love me. I should reciprocate and try to find that lil' guy, sore body or no. And I really need to find it before June when the kids get married and we have out of town guests.


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, it's doubtful most guest would find a large spider welcoming them to the home as a good thing.


----------



## cherylim

*shudder* A tarantula? Loose in the house?

I would have to stay in a hotel until it was found.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> *shudder* A tarantula? Loose in the house?
> 
> I would have to stay in a hotel until it was found.



Are ya having visions of waking up to it crawling across your face? Or one hairy leg, after another slowly, climbing up your foot as your sitting there?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Are ya having visions of waking up to it crawling across your face? Or one hairy leg, after another slowly, climbing up your foot as your sitting there?



Well, I wasn't.

*rocks backwards and forwards slowly in the corner*


----------



## ijmccollum

Fortunately they are all long term friends and family that know what to expect residing in the house, just not free roaming. I may end up paying for hotel rooms but hopefully there will be a successful capture -- I am working on that now. Oh heck, what's a little adventure?

Actually I had dreams all night about tracking this thing down. Even woke up in the middle of the night during a dream with the visual neural network still set in dream mode to the image of a full grown tarantula hanging off the curtains. Thank goodness I was awake enough to realize that it hasn't had the time to reach maturity. Didn't do away with the dreams though, it was an all nighter.


----------



## cherylim

ijmccollum said:


> Fortunately they are all long term friends and family that know what to expect residing in the house, just not free roaming. I may end up paying for hotel rooms but hopefully there will be a successful capture -- I am working on that now. Oh heck, what's a little adventure?
> 
> Actually I had dreams all night about tracking this thing down. Even woke up in the middle of the night during a dream with the visual neural network still set in dream mode to the image of a full grown tarantula hanging off the curtains. Thank goodness I was awake enough to realize that it hasn't had the time to reach maturity. Didn't do away with the dreams though, it was an all nighter.



I don't know much about tarantulas. I tend to avoid them in everyday life. 

They don't have the hooky-suctiony (that is a word, I promise) thing going on, do they?

I mean, it might be sitting under the bed waiting to climb onto your foot when you least suspect it, or waiting in your shoe in the morning, but you won't wake during the night and see it eight feet up, settled nicely above your face?


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Anita:

Did you ever see that episode of the Cosby show where he went off the end of the treadmill? That's what I'm picturing about your little escapade! How funny. (but I'll bet it wasn't funny to you at the time)

I kind of like spiders. I'm not sure I could abide having a large tarantula loose in the house, but I really like those little jumping spiders. I can watch them for hours. I kill black widows and vacuum up daddy long legs, but I try to rescue all the others and put them outside.


----------



## cherylim

emysemys said:


> I kind of like spiders. I'm not sure I could abide having a large tarantula loose in the house, but I really like those little jumping spiders. I can watch them for hours. I kill black widows and vacuum up daddy long legs, but I try to rescue all the others and put them outside.



I don't mind bugs or spiders in the UK. It's rare for anything to be harmful - only on rare occasions when they come over on banana shipments. There was a story in my local paper lately about a guy who found a spider in his fruit bowl, caught it in a glass, took it to the local exotic pet store because he didn't recognise it, and discovered it was deadly.

It's the surprise element that scares me most, and I imagine a tarantula would be a surprise no matter where it ended up. Crickets are the big ones for me - so jumpy, you can't just catch them because they jump up and hit you and then I freak.

I had a leopard gecko as a child, but had to give it to my brother because the crickets were escape artists and I'd wake up with them sharing my bed and couldn't cope. Started developing a fear. The year before last, the apartment we lived in had a cricket infestation and they kept me up chirping night after night. We'd find them all over the apartment and Ian had to catch them because I couldn't. One day, I put my shoe on and there was a bump under my foot, then the bump started moving...bad memory.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> LOL! Anita:
> 
> Did you ever see that episode of the Cosby show where he went off the end of the treadmill? That's what I'm picturing about your little escapade! How funny. (but I'll bet it wasn't funny to you at the time)
> 
> I kind of like spiders. I'm not sure I could abide having a large tarantula loose in the house, but I really like those little jumping spiders. I can watch them for hours. I kill black widows and vacuum up daddy long legs, but I try to rescue all the others and put them outside.




And even though it hurts, I am still laughing at my self so you can too! It helps in the healing process. So giggle, I insist.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, what do you have against Granddaddy longlegs????

Cheryl you have me grinning. I like spiders, as long as one doesn't suddenly appear on me, but I simply love when we have crickets in the house for feeding. I just love hearing them sing. Makes me think back to warm summer evenings.


----------



## Jacqui

We are simply having an awesome lighting show going on outside! The rain is doing it's musical bit tinkering on the metal heater works and the old window AC unit nobody has removed since I bought the house (eek!). Actually it's kinda cute, because some of the half grown kittens are trying to figure out what the noise coming from one of their favorite sleeping areas is.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, what do you have against Granddaddy longlegs????



The seem to think that just because I don't like to dust and vacuum its ok for them to come inside and inhabit the upper corners of every room...and behind every piece of furniture...and under my bed...and...


----------



## ijmccollum

Sounds like you could be in Arizona but I could be 
Wrong.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne, what do you have against Granddaddy longlegs????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seem to think that just because I don't like to dust and vacuum its ok for them to come inside and inhabit the upper corners of every room...and behind every piece of furniture...and under my bed...and...
Click to expand...


   





ijmccollum said:


> Sounds like you could be in Arizona but I could be
> Wrong.



Yvonne is in CA


----------



## pdrobber

Yvonne, I just want to thank you and any other involved moderators who expressed and enforced that the forum is not tolerant or welcoming of certain comments regarding stereotyping/judgment of races, cultures, peoples, countries, etc. I was quite bothered to come across some posts in various threads doing just that. I'm not on here much now and it is a place for me to relax, enjoy tortoise pictures and ideas for care methods, etc. 

This is the third time I've typed out this post, I had about at least a whole page worth of ranting that I decided not to include. 

We get enough racial profiling/stereotyping on the street and in politics. We don't need it in talking about tortoises. Yes, conservation of species is important. Yes, some of the things done to animals in places around the world are horrible. Yes, some people in these places do them seemingly without thinking about it. However, it's important to think, to an individual who might not be so well informed/educated, is conservation or providing for your family more important? Do you have the means to afford/access an education toward a sustainable occupation? Are there not horrible things done in this country, not only to animals but to people (in a different light of stereotyping, racial profiling, civil rights)? OK, what is tradition might not be acceptable and tradition not a good enough reasoning, but then why is it largely considered a legitimate excuse in this country for the violation of civil rights of people, never mind animals (marriage equality)? We have to remember it's the job of those in control of producing representations of other societies to make them appear inferior, backwards, problematic to make our own society seems less problematic. There are plenty of people in these places that don't take part in these things so it is completely ignorant and repulsive to me that well meaning, grounded, seemingly kind, warm hearted people of this forum would pass judgment on entire cultures, societies, countries, races, peoples. 

I'm getting heated and off in different directions so I'll stop. I am aware everyone is entitled to their own opinion and has the freedom to speak their mind (within the constraints and regulations of the forum) In my opinion, I would like for the forum to not go in these directions though, I'm sure there's forums on politics and economy and animal rights for those...

so...is spinach ok to feed? can pyramiding be reversed? should I soak my tortoise?


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs Peter*

..... oh and as a part of a varied diet, sorta, and depends. Speaking of Depends, I sure miss our Depends lady...


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!

Thank you, Peter. I really try, but the forum's getting so big that it's a really big job to monitor every single post. Its getting to be very important now for each member to remember to report things that aren't right. There's a "report" button at the bottom of each post (I think).

And Peter, you forgot to ask if it was ok to keep your 150lb sulcata in the same 3'x5' pen as your Egyptian tortoise.


----------



## lynnedit

Peter, it is ok to rant. But yeah, in some culture people are just trying to fill their kids' bellies. 

Anita, your post was quite amusing. Ouch. Good luck in finding your tarantula. I am with Cheryl, I would be having visions...

And Jacqui, I am picturing your little kittens staring at the noise trying to figure out what it is. cute.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, what do you have against Granddaddy longlegs????
> 
> Cheryl you have me grinning. I like spiders, as long as one doesn't suddenly appear on me, but I simply love when we have crickets in the house for feeding. I just love hearing them sing. Makes me think back to warm summer evenings.


Did you see the show done about daddy long legs, being the most poisonous spider , but because of their short fangs, they pose no danger to humans.


----------



## Guggie

Not sure if anyone cares but I'm having coffee next to Billy Corgan! Go Pumpkins!!



pdrobber said:


> so...is spinach ok to feed?
> Only creamed with garlic.
> 
> can pyramiding be reversed?
> Sure. 2 words: orbital sander.
> 
> should I soak my tortoise?
> Bubble bath, preferably lavender.



Couldn't resist.


----------



## pdrobber

haha ok! I hope they all like it! I was thinking I'd just put my redfoot in the RES tank so there's no more worrying about proper humidity and hydration.


----------



## Jacqui

Guggie said:


> Not sure if anyone cares but I'm having coffee next to Billy Corgan! Go Pumpkins!!



Ummm who is that?





pdrobber said:


> haha ok! I hope they all like it! I was thinking I'd just put my redfoot in the RES tank so there's no more worrying about proper humidity and hydration.



Ya know, that just might work.   Peter how is the ferret working out?


----------



## pdrobber

she is now with my cousin who also took my cornsnake  I felt bad she didn't get to come out and play as much as I would have liked to let her.


----------



## Guggie

Jacqui said:


> Ummm who is that?



Lead singer of the Smashing Pumpkins, one of my favorite bands from high school / college.


----------



## Jacqui

GOOD MORNING FOLKS!!!!

Also a good evening to those of you for whom that works. What's everybody up to today? It is suppose to make it all the way up to the 60s here today! Party time. Sadly tho, it's also going to be a cloudy day. Just can't always have it all I guess.


----------



## bubbles01

OMG - Evening TFO!!

I don't log on for a couple of days and when I do..... a TARANTULA IN YOUR HOUSE?!?!?!?!?! I'm with Cheryl, currently sitting in a quiet corner dribbling til someone comes along and books me into a hotel until it is found.. I'm afraid I dont do anything with more or less legs than a tortoise!

Hope everyone else is well, calm and happy. Nothing much to report here except drizzly weather and my youngest daughter falling into the river tonight (they go play in their 'den' and decided to take a shortcut home....) so am now doing my 3rd washload of the day and figuring out how the hell to get their trainers all dry for school tomorrow! 

and it is 45 days til I cruise!!!! There is a really helpful little button on my Carnival homepage that tells me every day LOL!

H xxx


----------



## Jacqui

Trainers???? Guessing shoes maybe?


----------



## dmarcus

Its a nice and warm 73 degrees here in North Texas, awww it feels good...


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Its a nice and warm 73 degrees here in North Texas, awww it feels good...



Why yes Dmarcus, my tortoises and I would love to come be your houseguests for a month or so.


----------



## Yvonne G

Its pretty warm here today too. I have all the winter house lids propped open so those that are stuck inside have some fresh air.

I received an email from someone who wants to bring me her three four-year old sulcatas on Thursday. She's moving to a new city and into an apartment and can't bring them with her. This will make 6 that I have here needing homes. Oh woe is me! I don't usually get that many during the winter months. Its not a big problem during warm weather because I have plenty of isolation pens, but in the winter I only have two places with heat.

Yesterday I reinforced the top of my SA leopard babies' outdoor pen. Now if I can keep the cats off it. I used 1" chicken wire and the cats really love to lay on that.












While I was taking the picture I noticed that one of my big leopard girls has a bit of a snotty nose. Why can't things ever just go smoothly?


----------



## dmarcus

Jacqui said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a nice and warm 73 degrees here in North Texas, awww it feels good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes Dmarcus, my tortoises and I would love to come be your houseguests for a month or so.
Click to expand...


Not going to last, were expecting a cold front next week. I will enjoy it for now...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> While I was taking the picture I noticed that one of my big leopard girls has a bit of a snotty nose. Why can't things ever just go smoothly?



 Because without those things happening our lives would become too routine and dull. We need new challenges to help keep our minds active and our pockets empty of money.


----------



## cherylim

Good evening all. WOO this week is going well!

Not my time in the office, but my freelance stuff and the fact I have Friday off.


----------



## jkingler

Looks like an awesomely functional outdoor enclosure you've got there, Yvonne. Might have to do likewise. Either that or cinder blocks. I've decided that I don't trust the bricks I have to stay in place without mortaring them, and I do not want to make something that will be difficult to unmake, haha. (I'll just use them all to raise the bottom some more to ensure I have a very well drained tort palace at a good height. )

P.S. We are back from Arizona. We brought the tortoises with us (since I didn't wanna worry about someone else missing something important or forgetting to come check on them), Laura's parents really enjoyed them, they got some nice sun, and they we're pretty good travelers (even though Rory was very restless on the way over!).


----------



## dmmj

Today's date 2 22, expected to reach above 80 today,of course I don't know how long it will last, but the non hibernating tortoises will be going out today for some fresh air and sun shine. Of course I don't mention this to rub it in anybody's face, only for a factual report of the weather conditions today.

In case anyone is interested I picked up some organic black berries at the 99 cents store fpr 99 cents a container, so my RF' and boxies will be getting some today, of course I am growing about 4 plants myself, but they are not producing right now.


----------



## Jacqui

I didn't realize the 99 cent store carried produce.


----------



## cherylim

Speaking of all your good weather - we've been told to expect tortoise-friendly temperatures this weekend!

I'm sceptical. We were in the cold snap last week with snow everywhere, and now we're supposed to expect summer temperatures for a weekend.

Today's been a day of rain and gale force winds, but it HAS been a little warmer than usual.


----------



## Momof4

Good afternoon, I'm excited to be camping in the desert (Ocotillo Wells) with my family. I just cracked open a beer while the kids and husband are riding dirt bikes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Momof4 said:


> Good afternoon, I'm excited to be camping in the desert (Ocotillo Wells) with my family. I just cracked open a beer while the kids and husband are riding dirt bikes.



OMG! You're supposed to be roughing it. Why on earth do you have your computer with you?


----------



## Momof4

emysemys said:


> OMG! You're supposed to be roughing it. Why on earth do you have your computer with you?



IPhone! Sorry. I can't get away from TFO or Words With Friends!


----------



## DanaLachney

Momof4 said:


> IPhone! Sorry. I can't get away from TFO or Words With Friends!



Ha me either


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> Speaking of all your good weather - we've been told to expect tortoise-friendly temperatures this weekend!
> 
> I'm sceptical. We were in the cold snap last week with snow everywhere, and now we're supposed to expect summer temperatures for a weekend.
> 
> Today's been a day of rain and gale force winds, but it HAS been a little warmer than usual.



Here is hoping that Emrys gets a little walk even if on soggy ground.
Speaking of Emrys, Cheryl, do you watch Merlin?


----------



## cherylim

lynnedit said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of all your good weather - we've been told to expect tortoise-friendly temperatures this weekend!
> 
> I'm sceptical. We were in the cold snap last week with snow everywhere, and now we're supposed to expect summer temperatures for a weekend.
> 
> Today's been a day of rain and gale force winds, but it HAS been a little warmer than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is hoping that Emrys gets a little walk even if on soggy ground.
> Speaking of Emrys, Cheryl, do you watch Merlin?
Click to expand...


I do. 

It's one of my favourite shows. I've always had an interest in Arthurian legend and loved the Welsh Celtic names associated with it, but it was Merlin that actually helped me decide on Emrys' name. There are so many others I love. If I actually wanted more than one tortoise I'd have to get a Cavall, a Galahad,a Lancelot, a Gawain, a Mordred, an Albie (Albion), an Arthur (of course). The list goes on - there are so many others, I think it's such a beautiful language. Ian wouldn't let me name our children Celtic names so Emrys had to step up to the plate.

Emrys got picked first because it became better known through Merlin, and because it means 'ever-living' or 'immortal', which is hopefully appropriate for a pet I want as a lifetime companion. All through the last series I found it a bit weird hearing his name so much on a Saturday night - should have thought that one through.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi everyone! How are you? It has been unusually warm here in CT so I am going to start seeding the outdoor enclosures in the next week or so, yay!! 

Sid and Chewy have grown so much this winter but Leia is pretty much her same size.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi everyone! How are you? It has been unusually warm here in CT so I am going to start seeding the outdoor enclosures in the next week or so, yay!!
> 
> Sid and Chewy have grown so much this winter but Leia is pretty much her same size.



Who are you again?????   How's bigfoot.... I mean Dagny?


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> All through the last series I found it a bit weird hearing his name so much on a Saturday night - should have thought that one through.



Lol.  (I, too, love stories associated with the Arthurian legend).



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi everyone! How are you? It has been unusually warm here in CT so I am going to start seeding the outdoor enclosures in the next week or so, yay!!
> 
> Sid and Chewy have grown so much this winter but Leia is pretty much her same size.



Hi Erin! Long time no see (your words, that is). I did some seeding in the Fall, and keep inspecting the ground for sprouts. Probably a bit soon.


----------



## Merlin M

believe it or not my parent aren't the hugest fans (oh don't get me wrong my dad particularly likes myths and legends but knows more Greek than Celtic)
oh btw Merlin in my real name...
never watched the TV show Merlin though...maybe I should as everyone says its really good!


----------



## lynnedit

Wow. Do you think you are even the tiniest bit magic?

You should watch the show, but from the beginning, of course.


----------



## Merlin M

I think I have the magical power of picking mental pets...

yeah never start for part way with series's...


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Erin...where the heck have you been? We haven't heard from either you or Rob in a heck of a long time.


----------



## Momof4

I met a couple yesterday that saw a hatchling CDT in Joshua Tree, Ca. Well that's what they thought it was. How lucky is that?


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> I met a couple yesterday that saw a hatchling CDT in Joshua Tree, Ca. Well that's what they thought it was. How lucky is that?



A wild one? Neat


----------



## Merlin M

So wish I was somewhere where wild tortoises live!


----------



## cherylim

Oh my goodness. An actual, real person called Merlin?! HELLOOOO! Great name! 

/geek

So...on a nice serious note, I think I might have picked the perfect day to book off work. I hope so. It was really sunny today - may even have reached tortoise temperatures. I was stuck in the office today, watching through the window, but now my weekend has started!

I plan to head out on the bike tomorrow, get some cycling in, and if it's sunny enough I'll aim to get home and get Emrys' enclosure out for a midday stomp in the sun. SO EXCITED. I really hope tomorrow is his first day outdoors this year - at least a month earlier than I expected.


----------



## ijmccollum

Still haven't found the tarantula. Yes I am still looking for it. And yes, I am still sore. Took most of Tuesday off to try to recoup and got to travel south to Layton to to help judge a science fair. The kids were alot of fun. This time the boss and I did the zoology catagory. This was a school district, next month we get to do a regional district. I love my job....well when I am not getting pinned by a tractor that an intern is driving or being on call when we are doing massive studies and shoveling poo at the end of the week. I am ARS USDA and a trained physiologist but not all my time is spent in the lab. Did I mention , "I love my job"? Particularly the outreach portion.

So what is everyone else up to?


----------



## Jacqui

It's way too windy to work any outside, even tho I am mentally all geared up for it. So instead I went grocery shopping, mainly things to restock my hubby's truck. I get to see him tomorrow as he drives by Lincoln. (doing happy dance) Actually he is going to stop for a bit, so he can also be their for his brother-in-law as he has a heart thingy done. I have to go early to escort his sister and hubby to the Heart hospital. They were suppose to have done this procedure on Monday, but they got lost trying to find it and went back home.  While in Lincoln, maybe with Jeff maybe without depending on time, My daughter and I are going to eat supper out. Also plan to get some stocking up of greens and other animal supplies while in town.



ijmccollum said:


> Still haven't found the tarantula. Yes I am still looking for it. And yes, I am still sore. Took most of Tuesday off to try to recoup and got to travel south to Layton to to help judge a science fair. The kids were alot of fun. This time the boss and I did the zoology catagory.




Any special or outstanding projects?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Wow, Erin...where the heck have you been? We haven't heard from either you or Rob in a heck of a long time.


Hi again everyone it has been a tough winter for our two youngest kids. We have been to specialist after specialist to find out why they keep getting pneumonia, ear infections, conjunctivitis, etc.,etc. We finally found out that they have an immune disorder and need monthly intravenous immunoglobulin infusions at our Children's Hospital. In the midst of all this Rob has had to travel for work. It has been really stressfull but it could always be worse!!
My Great Dane just turned 5 months and weighs 75 pounds!! She is the goofiest, clumsiest thing I have ever seen! The tortoises are all great and if the weather stays mild they will all be outside early this year!!
What have I missed? How is everyone??


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Erin...where the heck have you been? We haven't heard from either you or Rob in a heck of a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again everyone it has been a tough winter for our two youngest kids. We have been to specialist after specialist to find out why they keep getting pneumonia, ear infections, conjunctivitis, etc.,etc. We finally found out that they have an immune disorder and need monthly intravenous immunoglobulin infusions at our Children's Hospital. In the midst of all this Rob has had to travel for work. It has been really stressfull but it could always be worse!!
> My Great Dane just turned 5 months and weighs 75 pounds!! She is the goofiest, clumsiest thing I have ever seen! The tortoises are all great and if the weather stays mild they will all be outside early this year!!
> What have I missed? How is everyone??
Click to expand...


Not glad they got sick, but glad you finally got an answer as to the why they are. 

Let's see..

Peter got a great new job.

David is going on a game show.

Helen is down to like 45 days til she gets to vacation on the ship with her very missed hubby.

Cheryl is debt free, has her gown picked, has written a children's book, and is busy with her new business.

Yvonne is busy figuring how to use a pound of lettuce seeds.

Ummm Ty is back and being Ty.

Lynn just has finally gotten her new Russian's eye better (it had a hair or something stuck on it).

Was Joe an active Chatter when you were here? I don't think so.

We also have several other new chatters like Merlin and Ana. I am missing several folks, but I can blame it on being old and forgetful!


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Speaking of all your good weather - we've been told to expect tortoise-friendly temperatures this weekend!
> 
> I'm sceptical. We were in the cold snap last week with snow everywhere, and now we're supposed to expect summer temperatures for a weekend.
> 
> Today's been a day of rain and gale force winds, but it HAS been a little warmer than usual.



WOW...I hope soo...

If it's warm where you are, it will be relatively similair here....wooop! 
It would be big mommas first day out ever!!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne is busy figuring how to use a pound of lettuce seeds.



Great summing up skills, Jacqui 

I quoted the above because I may be joining in. Not quite the same, I suppose. I planted some grass seed and some mixed lettuce seeds in Emrys' enclosure when I cleaned it out on Sunday.

Well, it's growing. A lot. The lettuce, at least. I've barely seen the grass yet but what must be lettuce is quickly springing up. All leaning towards the MVB, of course.

It's going to be GREAT - I just didn't realise I planted so much!


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> Ummm Ty is back and being Ty.





And miss/mrs jacqui....what is that suppose to meen huh....''being ty'' what exactly is that huh...huh...huh...comeone then...huh...HUH! 



cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne is busy figuring how to use a pound of lettuce seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great summing up skills, Jacqui
> 
> I quoted the above because I may be joining in. Not quite the same, I suppose. I planted some grass seed and some mixed lettuce seeds in Emrys' enclosure when I cleaned it out on Sunday.
> 
> Well, it's growing. A lot. The lettuce, at least. I've barely seen the grass yet but what must be lettuce is quickly springing up. All leaning towards the MVB, of course.
> 
> It's going to be GREAT - I just didn't realise I planted so much!
Click to expand...


I have lots of seeds popping up out of knowhere popping up from under the waterbowl etc...towards the light......i think they are pepper seeds as they are the only ones they get to eat...i think... :/ 
I pull them out throw them in soil that is already growing some shoots for the torts and they re-root themselves!


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> WOW...I hope soo...
> 
> If it's warm where you are, it will be relatively similair here....wooop!
> It would be big mommas first day out ever!!



We'll see what happens, Tyler. Fingers crossed! I built Emrys' enclosure tonight so it's ready to go if we get those temps!


----------



## tyler0912

**Coughs heavily**....Any pictures ...cheryl.
(crossed fingers here...and toes!  )


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> **Coughs heavily**....Any pictures ...cheryl.
> (crossed fingers here...and toes!  )



Of the outdoor enclosure? It's just a metal pen with his blue hide and water bowl in - not worth a photo, but I'll take some tomorrow if he gets the chance to go in it.


----------



## tyler0912

Still...i need ideas...  
did you buy them online...still trying to look for a enclosure for my 2...im thinking a greenhouse and so is the father...so see how it goes!


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> And miss/mrs jacqui....what is that suppose to meen huh....''being ty'' what exactly is that huh...huh...huh...comeone then...huh...HUH!



It means your busy with school, talking about your two tortoises, family life, and giving us a hard time (as in teasing us).


----------



## tyler0912

Teasing.....me...tease....NEVER! 

And school....-___-.... who needs it....
aha, ive joined this myerscough college 14-16 course Â£800 a year for year 1 which is basics in animal care, bodies of animals, hygiene, Health and safety...and if i enjoy this year we will pay for next year too!  Love my parents...i want to leave school and work with animals and maybe go the path of vetenarian  
This college activity...thing will give me better chance of getting into this colled when i leave school...hopefully....And alot of studying and revising lately...no need for it i just needed something to help me pass time!


----------



## ijmccollum

Not this year. They were all pretty tame. Last year we did botany and there were some really outstanding projects. Was a lot smaller this year too. But the kids were great, they get so stoked. And since my kid isn't following me in the sciences I need to live vicariously through other people's kids. (guess I will be living vicariously through Tyler, now get back to studying)

We have had an unusally mild February here. Still too cold to think about planting anything but I did get wheat grass in so I need to get it sprouted - maybe this weekend since I don't think I will in in the gym for awhile.


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> Still...i need ideas...
> did you buy them online...still trying to look for a enclosure for my 2...im thinking a greenhouse and so is the father...so see how it goes!









This is the one I think, Ty. That or something similar. There are a lot online, and I actually saw one the same in my local garden centre the other day. Cost about Â£50. Easy enough to set up and put down but not sturdy enough to be permanent - I wanted something I could bring in on colder days and in winter.


----------



## tyler0912

Looks, great...secure and fer sized!  
May look into one of these to bring in and out ...  
Much easier then the greenhouse thing!  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## DanaLachney

cherylim said:


> This is the one I think, Ty. That or something similar. There are a lot online, and I actually saw one the same in my local garden centre the other day. Cost about Â£50. Easy enough to set up and put down but not sturdy enough to be permanent - I wanted something I could bring in on colder days and in winter.



What's it called? I LIKE it!


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like a portable dog exercise pen. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> My Great Dane just turned 5 months and weighs 75 pounds!! She is the goofiest, clumsiest thing I have ever seen!



We do hope to see pictures. *hint hint* How is Reagan? Staying out of the garbage?


----------



## cherylim

This is the pen, I think:

http://www.deemillen.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=420

Being sold as a rabbit run there, but my box just said 'dog/small animal pen' so you might just be able to find it elsewhere a bit cheaper under that name, too.

The site above has lots of other similar ones, too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Erin...where the heck have you been? We haven't heard from either you or Rob in a heck of a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again everyone it has been a tough winter for our two youngest kids. We have been to specialist after specialist to find out why they keep getting pneumonia, ear infections, conjunctivitis, etc.,etc. We finally found out that they have an immune disorder and need monthly intravenous immunoglobulin infusions at our Children's Hospital. In the midst of all this Rob has had to travel for work. It has been really stressfull but it could always be worse!!
> My Great Dane just turned 5 months and weighs 75 pounds!! She is the goofiest, clumsiest thing I have ever seen! The tortoises are all great and if the weather stays mild they will all be outside early this year!!
> What have I missed? How is everyone??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not glad they got sick, but glad you finally got an answer as to the why they are.
> 
> Let's see..
> 
> Peter got a great new job.
> 
> David is going on a game show.
> 
> Helen is down to like 45 days til she gets to vacation on the ship with her very missed hubby.
> 
> Cheryl is debt free, has her gown picked, has written a children's book, and is busy with her new business.
> 
> Yvonne is busy figuring how to use a pound of lettuce seeds.
> 
> Ummm Ty is back and being Ty.
> 
> Lynn just has finally gotten her new Russian's eye better (it had a hair or something stuck on it).
> 
> Was Joe an active Chatter when you were here? I don't think so.
> 
> We also have several other new chatters like Merlin and Ana. I am missing several folks, but I can blame it on being old and forgetful!
Click to expand...


Wow!! Congrats Peter!! David, what show?!! and I am a bit jealous of Helen!!

Um, is Cheryl human or robot??! Seriously Cheryl, what amazing accomplishments in such a short time, I hope you are very proud of yourself!!

What a relief Lynn, sounds like you did good work on your new tort. 

Hello, Joe, Merlin and Ana cannot wait to "chat or talk tort's with ya 

Glad Ty is still being Ty as I cannot imagine him any other way! 

Whatever Yvonne ends up doing with her lettuce seeds it will look better than what I usually do with my black thumb!

What about you Jacqui? Was your winter mild too? When ever they show the weather in other parts of the country I think of my TFO friends that live there. 

I will post a thread with Dagny's growth chart. it is hard to imagine what gaining 20+ pounds a month looks like!!


Oh and Reagan is great! She is the boss of Dagny and has a bit of proud Basset Hound swagger because of it. If Dagny gets too wild Reagan runs through her legs and trips her. They are very similiar to a Tom & Jerry cartoon!!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I will post a thread with Dagny's growth chart. it is hard to imagine what gaining 20+ pounds a month looks like!!



Even I didn't manage that, and I gained FAST. You should warn Dagny, though - it's so much harder to lose again.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Um, is Cheryl human or robot??! Seriously Cheryl, what amazing accomplishments in such a short time, I hope you are very proud of yourself!!
> 
> What about you Jacqui? Was your winter mild too? When ever they show the weather in other parts of the country I think of my TFO friends that live there.
> 
> Oh and Reagan is great! She is the boss of Dagny and has a bit of proud Basset Hound swagger because of it. If Dagny gets too wild Reagan runs through her legs and trips her. They are very similiar to a Tom & Jerry cartoon!!



I wonder that about Cheryl too sometimes! Makes me tired just reading about all she is up too... makes me feel lazy and unproductive too. 

I can just see Reagan doing that!  

As for Jacqui.. the winter has been mild. Seems like all I have been doing is treating sick cats and kittens. My last one has been seriously ill all week. I really thought I was going to lose him. Today he actually ate!! He is going to pull thru!!! So happy. Ummm let's see what else, I have a new Grandson who was born about a month ago and just went home Monday. He has had two heart surgeries so far. Tomorrow I get to see my hubby for a few hours, while we wait with my sister-in-law to see how her hubby does with his heart thingy. Then I get time with my daughter. Oh and I also found three more Homes eggs today. So nothing much new here.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, is Cheryl human or robot??! Seriously Cheryl, what amazing accomplishments in such a short time, I hope you are very proud of yourself!!
> 
> What about you Jacqui? Was your winter mild too? When ever they show the weather in other parts of the country I think of my TFO friends that live there.
> 
> Oh and Reagan is great! She is the boss of Dagny and has a bit of proud Basset Hound swagger because of it. If Dagny gets too wild Reagan runs through her legs and trips her. They are very similiar to a Tom & Jerry cartoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder that about Cheryl too sometimes! Makes me tired just reading about all she is up too... makes me feel lazy and unproductive too.
> 
> I can just see Reagan doing that!
> 
> As for Jacqui.. the winter has been mild. Seems like all I have been doing is treating sick cats and kittens. My last one has been seriously ill all week. I really thought I was going to lose him. Today he actually ate!! He is going to pull thru!!! So happy. Ummm let's see what else, I have a new Grandson who was born about a month ago and just went home Monday. He has had two heart surgeries so far. Tomorrow I get to see my hubby for a few hours, while we wait with my sister-in-law to see how her hubby does with his heart thingy. Then I get time with my daughter. Oh and I also found three more Homes eggs today. So nothing much new here.
Click to expand...

That is all wonderful news about your grandson and his successful surgeries, your kitten that started eating and more eggs!! I hope your sister in laws husband has the best possible outcome. My son his having surgery tomorrow to have his adenoids removed and tubes put in so I won't be sleeping tonight. My kids have all had surgery for various things but it is never something that I have gotten used to. I have big plans to finish a book I am reading and catch up on TFO threads.


----------



## lynnedit

Erin! I am glad your figured out what was going on with your kids. Here is to an infection free rest of the year. Will they need infusions for life?

Jacqui, how is your grandson doing at home, and enjoy having your hubbie around.

Cheryl, did you get Emrys outside? I like that dog run. You could make a rectangle of pavers or bricks just inside the edge to stabilize it.

Tyler, I love my greenhouse, connected to a run. I did kind of insulate it with bubblewrap, etc., which helps. Growing lots of stuff on shelves.
Introduced the smaller (eye still better, yay!) female RT to the bigger ones, with trepidation today. She held her own. Even used the little greenhouse door and explored the outside area, all by herself! We had a bit of sun, it was nice to see the torts walking around outside.


----------



## cherylim

lynnedit said:


> Cheryl, did you get Emrys outside? I like that dog run. You could make a rectangle of pavers or bricks just inside the edge to stabilize it.



It's only just 7am here, and cloudy. But, apparently it's 10C already, so I'm hopeful.

Just getting ready now, then I'll drop Ian off at work and grab my bike and go for a ride for an hour or two. Hopefully by then it'll have brightened up.


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> It's only just 7am here, and cloudy. But, apparently it's 10C already, so I'm hopeful.
> 
> Just getting ready now, then I'll drop Ian off at work and grab my bike and go for a ride for an hour or two. Hopefully by then it'll have brightened up.


Lol, I have to keep the time difference straightened out!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My son his having surgery tomorrow to have his adenoids removed and tubes put in so I won't be sleeping tonight. My kids have all had surgery for various things but it is never something that I have gotten used to. I have big plans to finish a book I am reading and catch up on TFO threads.



I hope his sugery goes quickly and well. You really have had a rough time of it this winter.


----------



## pdrobber

Ugh I just added coconut coir to the bug filled cypress. Don't ask me why. I didnt want to throw away the cypress and freezing/cookong it isnt an option. I'm already regretting adding it after feeding them and seeing little pieces of kale getting mixed up in the coir to become bug food/fuel.


----------



## Kerryann

I cleaned all day and then the 2 inch snowmageddon kept the outlaws from coming 
Betty got new coir


----------



## DanaLachney

I just watched the CUTEST video on YouTube of a RES Turtle dancing to Beyonce's all the single ladies song it was so funny. Granted the only reason it was "dancing" was cuz they were scratching it's back with a toothbrush but it was still cute


----------



## cherylim

Morning all. I am so exhausted. Not sure why, considering yesterday was a day off, but at least I still have a full weekend ahead!

No plans for today, just going to be lazy and play some Kinect. I feel like I really want to do something productive but there's nothing left to do...


----------



## Zamric

Beautiful Day in Dallas! Sunny and warm... gonna be working on the raised garden bed to get it ready for Eros and Gaia to spend more time outside. I really like the run you got for Emrys, Cheryl! I'd like to get one for the Kids, but I think they are still to small and walk right thu the cage... I might have to make thier 1st outside cage with chicken wire


----------



## lynnedit

Have fun, Zamric! Why is it that building tortoise enclosures is so much fun?

Cheryl, it sounds to me that you deserve a nice rest day.


----------



## Jacqui

For me, building the enclosures is fun because it's an act of love. It's like being almost godlike for awhile, making the land conform to your wishes and that vision you have inside your head. The magic of getting your hands into dirt. The satisfaction you feel, when you pound in a nail or drill in a screw. It's that end joy of watching your tortoise explore the new enclosure and you humanizing how he must feel about all he sees. It's like giving back to the tortoises we care so much about, a bit of the life we took from them. They may no longer be wild and free to roam, but we can create mini heavens and bits of that free wild life for them within the safety of captive life. It's having that place we can go to when the hustle, bustle and stress of life gets to us or just to give ourselves some breathing room. That simple basic ability to go sit outside, let the stress roll off of us, as we sit watching our tortoises. The simple delight of watching them being tortoises and getting to also get closer to nature. To feel the breeze tease our hair, watch a butterfly floating softly from one flower to the next, hearing the birds singing with the pure joy of life.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> For me, building the enclosures is fun because it's an act of love. It's like being almost godlike for awhile, making the land conform to your wishes and that vision you have inside your head. The magic of getting your hands into dirt. The satisfaction you feel, when you pound in a nail or drill in a screw. It's that end joy of watching your tortoise explore the new enclosure and you humanizing how he must feel about all he sees. It's like giving back to the tortoises we care so much about, a bit of the life we took from them. They may no longer be wild and free to roam, but we can create mini heavens and bits of that free wild life for them within the safety of captive life. It's having that place we can go to when the hustle, bustle and stress of life gets to us or just to give ourselves some breathing room. That simple basic ability to go sit outside, let the stress roll off of us, as we sit watching our tortoises. The simple delight of watching them being tortoises and getting to also get closer to nature. To feel the breeze tease our hair, watch a butterfly floating softly from one flower to the next, hearing the birds singing with the pure joy of life.



 Well said Jacqui, Well said


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> For me, building the enclosures is fun because it's an act of love. It's like being almost godlike for awhile, making the land conform to your wishes and that vision you have inside your head. The magic of getting your hands into dirt. The satisfaction you feel, when you pound in a nail or drill in a screw. It's that end joy of watching your tortoise explore the new enclosure and you humanizing how he must feel about all he sees. It's like giving back to the tortoises we care so much about, a bit of the life we took from them. They may no longer be wild and free to roam, but we can create mini heavens and bits of that free wild life for them within the safety of captive life. It's having that place we can go to when the hustle, bustle and stress of life gets to us or just to give ourselves some breathing room. That simple basic ability to go sit outside, let the stress roll off of us, as we sit watching our tortoises. The simple delight of watching them being tortoises and getting to also get closer to nature. To feel the breeze tease our hair, watch a butterfly floating softly from one flower to the next, hearing the birds singing with the pure joy of life.



WOW Just reading that made me feel relaxed. Can't wait to get out and do all those things. Great writing


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> For me, building the enclosures is fun because it's an act of love. It's like being almost godlike for awhile, making the land conform to your wishes and that vision you have inside your head. The magic of getting your hands into dirt. The satisfaction you feel, when you pound in a nail or drill in a screw. It's that end joy of watching your tortoise explore the new enclosure and you humanizing how he must feel about all he sees. It's like giving back to the tortoises we care so much about, a bit of the life we took from them. They may no longer be wild and free to roam, but we can create mini heavens and bits of that free wild life for them within the safety of captive life. It's having that place we can go to when the hustle, bustle and stress of life gets to us or just to give ourselves some breathing room. That simple basic ability to go sit outside, let the stress roll off of us, as we sit watching our tortoises. The simple delight of watching them being tortoises and getting to also get closer to nature. To feel the breeze tease our hair, watch a butterfly floating softly from one flower to the next, hearing the birds singing with the pure joy of life.



Beautiful. Thanks for expressing exactly what I feel!


----------



## Jacqui

*blushes* Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> For me, building the enclosures is fun because it's an act of love. It's like being almost godlike for awhile, making the land conform to your wishes and that vision you have inside your head. The magic of getting your hands into dirt. The satisfaction you feel, when you pound in a nail or drill in a screw. It's that end joy of watching your tortoise explore the new enclosure and you humanizing how he must feel about all he sees. It's like giving back to the tortoises we care so much about, a bit of the life we took from them. They may no longer be wild and free to roam, but we can create mini heavens and bits of that free wild life for them within the safety of captive life. It's having that place we can go to when the hustle, bustle and stress of life gets to us or just to give ourselves some breathing room. That simple basic ability to go sit outside, let the stress roll off of us, as we sit watching our tortoises. The simple delight of watching them being tortoises and getting to also get closer to nature. To feel the breeze tease our hair, watch a butterfly floating softly from one flower to the next, hearing the birds singing with the pure joy of life.



Who are you and what have you done with our Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Who are you and what have you done with our Jacqui?



Why does it surprise you that I can sometimes add a few words together and have it come out nice, along with missing any sarcastic comments? When I am in a good mood, I do tend to actually write things.


----------



## dmmj

Maybe it is the good mood thing that threw people?


----------



## tyler0912

Evening all, How are you guys?  

Left the fogger running today 3 hours... :O I turned it on and felt so ill i went to my bed and fell asleepp withing seconds...no harm just a bit of wet substrate it will not be on for the next few days so the substrate can dry ouy abit and not mold...it is only one section of the enclosure!  Really need a timer or two!!!


----------



## cherylim

Argh, wisdom teeth!

Who else suffers with these abominations?

I had braces for a couple of years as a young teenager. My teeth were absolutely terrible - I grew far too many including two huge fangs vampire-style.

Two years of agony to get the remaining teeth straightened out after I underwent a pretty major operation (as far as dental ops go) to have my fangs removed. Now, a decade on, my teeth aren't perfectly straight thanks to...my wisdom teeth. They're not bad, but they overlap a bit. I'm with a private dentist and the first time he met me he commented "Oh, didn't you...oh, you have had a brace, haven't you?"

The overlap is minor, probably only noticeable to me and to dental experts, but I know what I'm blaming.

My two lower wisdom teeth are impacted. The one on the right has grown totally horizontal, towards my other teeth. The one on the left is at a 45 degree angle. Approximately once a year since they started growing when I was about 17, they've gone through a stage where they decide they'd like to try and push through a little bit more. The one on the right seems to have given up over the past few years, but the one on the left is having its fun this week. Cue a tender gum, swollen cheek and major pain. Usually goes away after a week - we're on day five now. It got better yesterday, and was pretty good today, but about two hours ago the pain came back with a vengeance.

Rant over. Everyone else is welcome to rant about the evils of wisdom teeth.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Maybe it is the good mood thing that threw people?



 Hey, I am actually often in a good mood. I think folks get the fact that I love being sarcastic, play the devil's advocate, and that I dare to point out the not always so nice things, as being in a bad mood. Usually when I am in a bad mood, I disappear from here. 





tyler0912 said:


> Evening all, How are you guys?
> 
> Left the fogger running today 3 hours... :O I turned it on and felt so ill i went to my bed and fell asleepp withing seconds...no harm just a bit of wet substrate it will not be on for the next few days so the substrate can dry ouy abit and not mold...it is only one section of the enclosure!  Really need a timer or two!!!





so are you better now?


----------



## DanaLachney

I have been having a problem with one of mine that's impacted and rotten  it flares up every few months and I have to take antibiotics I need to have it cut out but keep putting it off for something else. This time it's so I can get my torts


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, neener, neener, neener! I've never grown any!!! But I DID have kidney stones. Does that count?


----------



## DanaLachney

emysemys said:


> Well, neener, neener, neener! I've never grown any!!! But I DID have kidney stones. Does that count?



Ha my husband says..."why do you have wisdom teeth, you're not smart" makes me so mad lol


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Argh, wisdom teeth!
> 
> Who else suffers with these abominations?
> 
> Rant over. Everyone else is welcome to rant about the evils of wisdom teeth.




Not me. Sorry you are however.


----------



## Bow

Hmmm. I never grew any wisdom teeth... Probably explains a lot more. I finally finished my speckled elephant... It probably has several thousand tiny pinpricks. Even on the parts of it where they don't show up! It's one of those "no one would ever know, but I'd know" and feel like I hadn't done a proper job. I'm thinking it's about done now... Hopefully.


----------



## lynnedit

OMG that is gorgeous. I love the whole thing, but the background is amazing.

Sorry about wisdom teeth, I came up with only two that 'erupted' in my 30's and had to be removed. I also had to have 4 teeth pulled because my skull made too many...

Tyler, hope you feel better!


----------



## Zamric

True Wisdom is to have them removed BEFORE the pain starts!


----------



## dmmj

Being smart does not equal being wise


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Being smart does not equal being wise



Good thing I have both covered, huh?


----------



## Kerryann

I have zero wisdom teeth. I have hillbilly teeth actually. In addition to having zero wisdom teeth i was missing two other teeth too


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being smart does not equal being wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I have both covered, huh?
Click to expand...

No comment


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being smart does not equal being wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I have both covered, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No comment
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

Bow said:


> Hmmm. I never grew any wisdom teeth... Probably explains a lot more. I finally finished my speckled elephant... It probably has several thousand tiny pinpricks. Even on the parts of it where they don't show up! It's one of those "no one would ever know, but I'd know" and feel like I hadn't done a proper job. I'm thinking it's about done now... Hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 17376



Beautiful picture. 

Argh, it's Sunday. Help!


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> Beautiful picture.
> 
> Argh, it's Sunday. Help!




Put your head in the sand and be lazy.




Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being smart does not equal being wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I have both covered, huh?
Click to expand...


All I can say is, Jacqui, that after your beautiful post yesterday, your cred went WAY up.


----------



## Merlin M

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh, wisdom teeth!
> 
> Who else suffers with these abominations?
> 
> Rant over. Everyone else is welcome to rant about the evils of wisdom teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. Sorry you are however.
Click to expand...



Just got over a nasty infection in BOTH of my bottom wisdom teeth (both only partially erupted), just waiting to hear when they come out.

I know you pain, was in agony for 3 weeks!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning TFO chatters!!

Hope you all have pain free days today!


----------



## cherylim

Hello all! Well, I've had my head firmly buried in the sand for most of today. Pain is a bit lighter today. Have spent lots of time with Emrys, have purchased a bike lock and have filled up my car, WITH a fuel discount, for more than it's ever cost before. It's now Â£10 more expensive to fill a tank than it was when I started driving two years ago. Rubbish!

Time to enjoy delicious slow-cooked gammon, roast potatoes, roast parsnips and peas. Yum.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Sunday! I can tell Cheryl has her feast and some where out there is Helen cooking up another feast.


----------



## Yvonne G

For me, today feels like an I-don't-feel-like-working-outside day. I'm going to join Cheryl in the sand and just vegetate. Well, I do have to go to the store sometime today. I'm out of chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> For me, today feels like an I-don't-feel-like-working-outside day. I'm going to join Cheryl in the sand and just vegetate. Well, I do have to go to the store sometime today. I'm out of chocolate chip ice cream.



No chocolate chip ice cream???!!!! Oh no!!! You must hurry and fill the void.


----------



## Kerryann

I would kill for some frogurt right now


----------



## Yvonne G

Frogurt? I've never heard that term before. Is it frozen yogurt? I ate so many Pringles earlier this evening that just the thought of food, frozen or otherwise, kind of makes me gag!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Frogurt? I've never heard that term before. Is it frozen yogurt? I ate so many Pringles earlier this evening that just the thought of food, frozen or otherwise, kind of makes me gag!



Yeah I love soft serve frozen yogurt.


----------



## pdrobber

someone help! do something! there's something terribly wrong...I'm not procrastinating! I'm getting schoolwork done earlier than the night before it's due! What's going on?!


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> someone help! do something! there's something terribly wrong...I'm not procrastinating! I'm getting schoolwork done earlier than the night before it's due! What's going on?!



OHHH NOOO. I think you are growing up. Oh well, ride the wave...


----------



## cherylim

pdrobber said:


> someone help! do something! there's something terribly wrong...I'm not procrastinating! I'm getting schoolwork done earlier than the night before it's due! What's going on?!



Lies! I see you, here on TFO, typing away in Pretend Chat...


----------



## Jacqui

I feel so proud!!! Our "little" boy is growing up and taking on some great adult behavior!!!!!! Or else, (saying this so Yvonne doesn't have too) who are you and what have you done with our Peter???? 


Morning!!​


----------



## Zamric

hehehehee

"Respocibility" happens to the best of us!


----------



## DanaLachney

Way too early -.- Zzzzzzz.......


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Way too early -.- Zzzzzzz.......



Never too early or too late for TFO!


----------



## Zamric

Warm and overcast in Dallas today... I think WalkingRock will probably be strollin in the rain today! Time to unplug his Bunker Heater!


----------



## dmarcus

I will take a inch of rain, no more no less...


----------



## dmmj

DMMJ is excited I should be getting my leopards today.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> DMMJ is excited I should be getting my leopards today.



Going to go retrieve them yourself?





Zamric said:


> Warm and overcast in Dallas today... I think WalkingRock will probably be strollin in the rain today! Time to unplug his Bunker Heater!



It's warm here today (well for us it's warm) and we have rain, too. Seems if it is suppose to get over 50, then it is also going to be raining.


----------



## dmmj

No to cold to go , they are arriving by special tortoise delivery


----------



## Jacqui

Too cold to go? No such thing.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Too cold to go? No such thing.


Don't forget you are talking to a native californian.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too cold to go? No such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget you are talking to a native californian.
Click to expand...


And you admit it????


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hello all.... it is a very sunny day here today but only 37 degrees. Since I am a hard core northerner and it is going to snow for the next two days I am taking all dogs and kids outside to soak up all the rays we can get!! I can feel Spring right around the corner so this coming snow does not have me too depressed. 

I have big plans for the outdoor enclosures and the closer it gets the more I feel like Jacqui described in her post about working on the enclosures. Soooo excited!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, good news and quite a relief for me...my rescued male sulcatas are going to their new home sometime today. And its not too soon for me, let me tell you!! The weather turned cold yesterday, and I've had them in tubs in the house. This is driving me crazy!!! scratching, digging, thumping! Er-gh!

There's a gal in SoCal who takes animals around to schools for educational purposes. Teaching the kids about conservation, etc. When the animals are not "on the road," they have beautiful, natural-looking habitats to spend their time in. Each tortoise is going to have his own habitat. 


I normally don't like to adopt outside my own geographical area, but this area is becoming glutted with male sulcatas and its getting hard to find homes for them here. So its quite a relief to have found this person to take the tortoises.

(Two of the "OMG!!'s" are also going south with the sulcatas, to their new keeper.)


----------



## dmmj

That's great news to hear about the sulcatas.


----------



## Jacqui

So David gets to see the two boys, too? I am envious of how folks in CA have other tortoise folks so close by.


----------



## ShadowRancher

Sorry Ive been off for so long, All of the school work has been happening on top of job searches and I'm just so stressed! but its kind of a good stressed...like an im almost done and will be able to start my real life as soon as all this is out of the way  if that makes any sense.. Also I have t baby sulcatas and 3 stars (put a thread up w pics of the stars) hatched and spoken for at their respective breeders that will be sent in the next couple weeks! That's also a good stress, i have their houses almost done and they should come over my spring break so ill have time to settle them properly. So excited!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So David gets to see the two boys, too? I am envious of how folks in CA have other tortoise folks so close by.



Well, a friend of the adoptor is picking up the tortoises, then Tom will meet them someplace to get his girl sulcata and the two OMG's for David. I don't know how David plans to meet up with Tom.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So David gets to see the two boys, too? I am envious of how folks in CA have other tortoise folks so close by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a friend of the adoptor is picking up the tortoises, then Tom will meet them someplace to get his girl sulcata and the two OMG's for David. I don't know how David plans to meet up with Tom.
Click to expand...


gotcha!


----------



## cherylim

Evening all!

And what a happy evening it is, too - payday tomorrow! Sure, I don't have any spare money and one of my clients hasn't paid me so I'm actually a bit short for the month, but I love payday anyway! Unlike Emrys, who seems much less enthusiastic.


----------



## Jacqui

It's just that animals don't get the connection between payday and the appearance of new food.


----------



## DanaLachney

I'm sad now, I was thinking I was gonna be able to get my babies out of our income tax money but my hubby just told me I have to WAIT!!!! GRRRR I'm so mad now!! :'(


----------



## Zamric

2;35 am and I'm wide awake!...to bad I have to get up at 6:00 am...


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> I'm sad now, I was thinking I was gonna be able to get my babies out of our income tax money but my hubby just told me I have to WAIT!!!! GRRRR I'm so mad now!! :'(



Wait for what? Does he have a valid reason, why you should wait?


----------



## Neal

dmmj said:


> DMMJ is excited I should be getting my leopards today.



From Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah. But the tortoise taxi didn't get here until around 4:30p, so who knows where the babies had to spend the night. The gal told me she was going home to Palmdale and delivering this a.m., but David said Tom would have them overnight. Tom's not in Palmdale, is he? I'm so nervous. I hate to have someone caring for babies who doesn't know anything about them.


----------



## Jacqui

Relax Yvonne, they will be fine.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Wait for what? Does he have a valid reason, why you should wait?



In a way yes, we are moving into a new house soon that belonged to my aunt, long story short is 5,000$ behind and going to be foreclosing soon so we told her we would pay the 5,000 and get it out of foreclosure and do a lease-to-own agreement so we can buy the house from her. So he wants to wait till we move and everything before we get our torts which I understand but I'm impatient lol. I kinda want to wait in a way too so I don't have to move the babies and their enclosure and stress them out a second time. But I want them now lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's nice that you are able to help out your aunt like that. Does this property have plenty of tortoise space?


----------



## DanaLachney

emysemys said:


> That's nice that you are able to help out your aunt like that. Does this property have plenty of tortoise space?



Well it helps her because the repo'd house doesn't go on her credit and it helps us because we get to have the house  and yes it has PLENTY of space it's on an acre of land and already has a partially built green house where I can grow veggies and weeds for them. But the wind has torn it down a bit so I have to re-finish it but it's got the basic skeleton form using PVC pipes just needs visqueen put around it and shelves and lights :-/ more work than I thought lol but no biggie. There are several trees for shade as well


----------



## Yvonne G

Its always fun to make a new place your very own. Yes, a lot of hard work, but its way fun, especially getting that green house the way you want it. Of course, we'll want to see pictures of the before, during and after!


----------



## DanaLachney

emysemys said:


> Its always fun to make a new place your very own. Yes, a lot of hard work, but its way fun, especially getting that green house the way you want it. Of course, we'll want to see pictures of the before, during and after!



I would gladly post pictures! Of course I may ask a few pointers along the way  that is if anyone has any experience building any green houses. I've not yet decided where there outdoor enclosure will be but unfortunately they will be very tiny when I get them so idk if they will spend the summer permanently outdoors yet. I know your supposed to wait till most are like 6 inches? By then it will be winter so I may wait till next year to build an outdoor enclosure and just maybe do something temporary this year. Also I was hoping to have some greens growing by the time I got them but I still haven't figured this whole dandelion seed drying thing out yet :-/


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like fun and a great reason to be waiting for hatchlings. I don't know how it is where you are, but here we have major clearance sells on plants in June and then again in Sept. I like to buy my perennials plants then while on clearance, plant them, and let them have all that time to clean out chemicals, get established, and grow BEFORE having tortoises out among them. Which is what you might want to think about doing.


----------



## DanaLachney

Yeah that's something else, I checked at walmart today and they have romain lettuce plants for sell in the garden center. How do I know if pesticides were used on any plants I buy and if I can't find any without pesticides is there anyway I can maybe "un-pesticide" them lol like u wait for the chemicals to get put of them. I'm also gonna check home depot and lowes and any nurseries I can find local too me for any edible plants as well hopefully pesticide free. I also found a grape plant at walmart as well, I know torts like the leaves from them


----------



## Jacqui

I know some folks in here are very ummm geesh picky is the only word that comes to mind and that seems to be a negative statement.  Any how, some are real religious about how "pure" their veggies are, I am not. I think if it is safe to be sold for human consumption, then it is safe for my tortoises. So those starter plants sold at WalMart or any where else should be good to go.  How are you with growing from seeds? If you aren't black thumbed like me, it gives you a much wider variety of even better for your tortoise plants to grow.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> I know some folks in here are very ummm geesh picky is the only word that comes to mind and that seems to be a negative statement.  Any how, some are real religious about how "pure" their veggies are, I am not. I think if it is safe to be sold for human consumption, then it is safe for my tortoises. So those starter plants sold at WalMart or any where else should be good to go.  How are you with growing from seeds? If you aren't black thumbed like me, it gives you a much wider variety of even better for your tortoise plants to grow.



Ha I once killed a 10 year old bonsai tree! In my defense it wasn't all my fault i went to California for a month with my husband and left my bonsai in my grandmothers care well she forgot about it so idk if it was really my fault :-/ hubby wasn't too happy about it lol. But basically I'm not too great with plants so idk hopefully I can grow all my goodies for my torts if not I'll do it the old fashion way and buy em


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry you may not be so great with plants, but it is nice to know I have company in the blackthumb group!


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Sorry you may not be so great with plants, but it is nice to know I have company in the blackthumb group!



 my hubby won't buy me any more plant cuz he says I kill them all hopefully that will change


----------



## dmmj

In case anyone is interested, the leopards arrived safely, my camera is charging so I should have some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> In case anyone is interested, the leopards arrived safely, my camera is charging so I should have some pictures up tomorrow.



Yay


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh thank goodness! I worry about them until I get confirmation. So did Tom have them overnight or did they stay with Dianna overnight?


----------



## dmmj

Tom had them overnight, he kept them warm, and when I picked hem up they were moving around and climbing all over each other.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad they arrived well and now Yvonne can stop worrying.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!!!*

I hope as everybody starts or ends their day, that you either have had or will have a wonderful sunny day!


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, that all the warm days that would be so good for doing yardwork, also end up being so windy you can't do much yardwork?


----------



## Yvonne G

Or why is it that on beautiful days when you can do yardwork, your ambition just goes right out the door? I had big plans for today. So far all I've done is open doors, turn on lights and feed the babies. And here I sit...


----------



## DanaLachney

It's ridiculously hot and humid today!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...Louisiana!

Speaking of which, do you know or have you seen the Turtle Man?


----------



## DanaLachney

emysemys said:


> Yeah...Louisiana!
> 
> Speaking of which, do you know or have you seen the Turtle Man?



Is he sort like the Muffin Man?


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!

Not in the vaguest sense of the word!!

The Turtle Man is a guy in Louisiana (I think) who people call to come get rid of pest animals. Mainly snapping turtles. He dives into the old sludgy ponds and digs around in the mud bottom. He grabs the snapping turtle by the plastron and jumps up, uulating, yelling "live action" and holding the poor snapper over his head. He is quite entertaining and when locals find out he's in a pond someplace, they bring their ice chests and lawn chairs and sit on the bank to watch him. I think the name of his show is "Call of the Wild Man."


----------



## DanaLachney

Ummm no lol but I met the guys from Swamp People and got their autograph and my daughter had her pic taken with em 

View attachment 17549


----------



## cherylim

Evening all! It has been so beautifully sunny today. And 18.5C in the SHADE, never mind in the sun. Emrys could have been out and spent all day lurking in the shadows...if I hadn't been trapped in an office from dawn 'til dusk.


----------



## Merlin M

it was in the region of 13-15 in sunny for a change scotland, was a lovely day (just a tad cold for the shelled types though!)


----------



## cherylim

Hoping this lasts 'til the weekend. Got a cleaner coming around on Saturday (wow, I feel posh), then going out for lunch (even posher!), but should get plenty of time in the garden with Emrys if the weather's good. Sunday, I only have to go out to take Ian out to watch the football, then I can get home and back out in the garden.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I have taxi service stamped on my forehead. Spent the day driving my neighbor around and then escorting my sister-in-law and her husband to their motel. Then tried to get the neighbor to the Social Security office to find out they closed at 3:30... we got there at 3:33 wouldn'tcha know it. 

Taxi service goes once more to Lincoln tomorrow and then I get to pick up my baby from college for his spring break!! See if I don't have my housework all done up, people will come visit me!!!!! (see Yvonne, I came up with another excuse not to do housework.   )

Cheryl, ummm am I reading right?? Your actually going to pay somebody to come clean your house???


----------



## DanaLachney

I think we just decided to move to Texas?


----------



## Zamric

DanaLachney said:


> I think we just decided to move to Texas?



What part? If its Dallas, we could be neibors...


----------



## DanaLachney

Zamric said:


> What part? If its Dallas, we could be neibors...



No it's Perrin where my dad lives. But peril is like 2 hours from Dallas lol


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Cheryl, ummm am I reading right?? Your actually going to pay somebody to come clean your house???



Eventually, once. Our house is in a bit of a state of disrepair. It's naturally very damp - rented, but not kept up to a great standard. When we moved in the landlord pointed out big damp patches and mould spots and complained that the last tenant hadn't looked after it properly, but after living here a month or two we realised the house had so many little cracks and holes by windows and doors that a lot of the damp was due to it coming in from outside. Add that to the fact that I'm always too busy to clean and that it's getting a bit overwhelming for Ian, and though the house is TIDY enough it needs a lot doing.

Step one is the oven. Ian hates doing that job, and we found a fairly affordable cleaner, so we're having her visit on Saturday and she's going to clean the oven as a small trial. If we get on alright with her, I plan to be spending much more time at home in a year or two so and so we aim to bring her in for a full day, have her work her magic on the house and get it into the best condition possible and from there, keep up with the cleaning myself as my life will be much more busy.

Over the next couple of years, until that happens, Ian's aiming to improve the rest of the house by filling in holes, re-painting, sorting out flooring etc. Should be good, but wish we could have a regular cleaner!


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl is the landlord giving you a rent break or paying Ian for these repairs?

Dana moving to Texas to be near your father?


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Dana moving to Texas to be near your father?



Maybe, we have decided if we get my aunts house we will stay in Louisiana. But if we don't get it we are going to move, as there are better schools in Texas. Schools here in louisiana are pretty much just a place to send ur kid for 12 years, they don't really teach u anything AND u have to wear uniforms :-/ and don't even get me started on the Colleges  I mean I will miss everyone else if we move but it will be better for our kids


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Cheryl is the landlord giving you a rent break or paying Ian for these repairs?



Unfortunately not. They'll deal with broken things like boilers, the fire, the cooker etc, but at most we'll be able to claim a bit back towards painting the walls and re-surfacing the floors.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, ummm am I reading right?? Your actually going to pay somebody to come clean your house???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, once. Our house is in a bit of a state of disrepair. It's naturally very damp - rented, but not kept up to a great standard. When we moved in the landlord pointed out big damp patches and mould spots and complained that the last tenant hadn't looked after it properly, but after living here a month or two we realised the house had so many little cracks and holes by windows and doors that a lot of the damp was due to it coming in from outside. Add that to the fact that I'm always too busy to clean and that it's getting a bit overwhelming for Ian, and though the house is TIDY enough it needs a lot doing.
> 
> Step one is the oven. Ian hates doing that job, and we found a fairly affordable cleaner, so we're having her visit on Saturday and she's going to clean the oven as a small trial. If we get on alright with her, I plan to be spending much more time at home in a year or two so and so we aim to bring her in for a full day, have her work her magic on the house and get it into the best condition possible and from there, keep up with the cleaning myself as my life will be much more busy.
> 
> Over the next couple of years, until that happens, Ian's aiming to improve the rest of the house by filling in holes, re-painting, sorting out flooring etc. Should be good, but wish we could have a regular cleaner!
Click to expand...


I hope it goes well for you. I am kind of a neat freak or maybe just a control freak. I always say I want a cleaner but then I know I would re-clean. My husband isnt allowed to clean (unless supervised) because he cant telepathically read my mind and do it exactly how I like it..
I would really like a window washer though. I have this phobia about the black stuff in the window sills. Cleaning those out in the spring makes me almost toss my cookies every time.


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dana moving to Texas to be near your father?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, we have decided if we get my aunts house we will stay in Louisiana. But if we don't get it we are going to move, as there are better schools in Texas. Schools here in louisiana are pretty much just a place to send ur kid for 12 years, they don't really teach u anything AND u have to wear uniforms :-/ and don't even get me started on the Colleges  I mean I will miss everyone else if we move but it will be better for our kids
Click to expand...


Seriously, a public school makes students wear uniforms??? 





Kerryann said:


> I hope it goes well for you. I am kind of a neat freak or maybe just a control freak. I always say I want a cleaner but then I know I would re-clean. My husband isnt allowed to clean (unless supervised) because he cant telepathically read my mind and do it exactly how I like it..
> I would really like a window washer though. I have this phobia about the black stuff in the window sills. Cleaning those out in the spring makes me almost toss my cookies every time.



I would clean my house spotless BEFORE the cleaning person showed up.  I was telling my niece the other day, how I could not stand to be in the military like she and her family are. They have movers come in and pack your stuff. Sorry, nobody get's to pack my things for me. It's like a "yuck" and invasion of privacy combo or something for me.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Seriously, a public school makes students wear uniforms???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would clean my house spotless BEFORE the cleaning person showed up.  I was telling my niece the other day, how I could not stand to be in the military like she and her family are. They have movers come in and pack your stuff. Sorry, nobody get's to pack my things for me. It's like a "yuck" and invasion of privacy combo or something for me.





Yep they've been wearing uniforms for like 13 years here. And they are UGLY khaki or navy blue pants with polo type shirts, colors depend on which school it is. Belts required shirts tucked in, Mesh book bags. It's rediculous!


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought the Aunt's house thing was a done deal.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a great day today! My brother-in-law got his heart surgery this morning and did fine. They found out last week, with testing that he was not a candidate to have the stint placed via the vein (or was it the artery?), which is a much nicer surgery. 

Then time with my two youngest brats (children). On the way home, I had to stop and check out what was in the garden centers at WalMart and Home Depot. We really don't start getting much in until the last week of March. Home Depot actually had in some dwarf plums, which I was wanting one or two for the new redfoot/cherryhead section (one section, but a couple of enclosures) I am working on. I wasn't happy with the thought of spending close to $35 a piece for them however.  Did pick up a couple of cute things (as in nonplant) for the yard. 

Did everybody else have a great day?


----------



## DanaLachney

emysemys said:


> I thought the Aunt's house thing was a done deal.



Well so did we but we still haven't heard back from the lawyer  it's been 3 weeks and now he won't return my aunt's calls so it's just a wait and see thing I guess  as far as we are concerned we want it but it's a matter of finding something out from their end...if we don't get it though we will probably move to Texas


----------



## Yvonne G

My son's job moved him and his family to DFW (Texas) a few years ago. They really like it there. Funny that they already talk "western." I get an awful lot of "ya'll" and "Ma'm" and my grand daughter talks quite a bit slower than she did when she lived here. I don't know what Louisana is like, but I think you'd like Texas.


----------



## DanaLachney

Louisiana is ok. My dad lives about 2 hours from Texas I've spent a good bit of time over there. It's nice but that dry heat sux  I'm used to humid heat


----------



## pdrobber

Hi everyone! I haven't been keeping up with the threads/this chat but I hope no one was negatively affected by recent severe weather! 

Look at me, I'm almost at 2,000 posts!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Peter! Wow yes, you are almost to that milestone of posts!!

Morning (or afternoon) everybody!!! Welcome to the weekend.


----------



## cherylim

Hey all!

Wow, what a day. So, the cleaner came around, but all she did was turn up and ask if we could wait four weeks to have it cleaned because she was getting a new steam cleaner and wanted to wait for it. 

Had issues with a client after that - being very rude and unhelpful. I've dealt with the same client before and I ended up giving them work for free because they constantly changed their mind about what they wanted. I told them I was done with them, but they got back in touch a few nights ago and asked if I'd do some more writing. This month, all the money I earn is going to Ian to get him out of debt, so I asked his thoughts and he told me it was worth a gamble. Again, the client was being difficult and very rude, and eventually this morning I told them not to bother paying but I wouldn't work for them again, and that was final. Cue another rude e-mail before it all finished. Ended up a bit angry, but Emrys was outside this morning and I watched him to calm down.

Then, Ian and I went out for a meal. We don't do that often. We're constantly short on time and money but now that I'm out of debt I've decided I need to start letting myself live a bit, so I paid for us to have a meal. We went out for a carvery lunch and were going to have dessert but got too full, so we went out shopping instead. Got some new house storage (I'm going to spring clean later!), I got some shoes for with that dress I bought because the ones I originally bought didn't match, and then we got some sweets from the new traditional sweet shop and bought Serenity on DVD. Watching it now. Anyone seen it?

Also, just found out our town has a small cinema showing one movie a month - next month it's The Muppets! Â£4 a ticket - we're definitely going.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you turned a bad day into a great one! Isn't it great the way simply sitting back and watching a tortoise can relax you?


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't tell me that our pretend chat is starting to simmer down. Its gone all day with no posts on it.

So I'll bump it with what I did today.

I used the leaf blower for about an hour. Then I chopped down some cactus that was getting too over grown. I ate some mini tacos for lunch and read a couple chapters of my latest murder mystery. Went back outside and saw that my next door neighbor was having a yard sale, so walked over to see if there was anything worth spending money on. He told me that the vacant for sale house across the street from me was broken into last night about 11p and that there were about 50 or so cars parked up and down the block. He said he called the sheriff on them. The house is trashed (had new carpeting and paint). There were beer bottles and paper garbage all over in front of that house this a.m. when I went out to pick up horse poop, and I picked it all up, but I had no idea there was a beer bash over there last night. See what happens when you get old? Besides going deaf, you sleep soundly!!

(And David: Where's your thread about your new tortoises? Inquiring minds want to know)


----------



## dmmj

Leopards are doing ok, one really likes to eat the other likes to explore, soaking everyday, when I find my memory card I will take some pics and make a new thread.


----------



## Zamric

WalkingRocks got a new thread... I'll add a small video to it later


----------



## pdrobber

hello all,
I'm doing laundry! I haven't done laundry in probably, months. What did you expect? I'm a very busy college kid. 

BTW reading a recent thread I just went through a slew of emotions in like 5 minutes... agreeable, uneasy, defensive, offensive, but by the end, happily settled.


----------



## Zamric

Thats alot of emotions for one collage kids to go thru all at once... Slow Down!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> hello all,
> I'm doing laundry! I haven't done laundry in probably, months. What did you expect? I'm a very busy college kid.
> 
> BTW reading a recent thread I just went through a slew of emotions in like 5 minutes... agreeable, uneasy, defensive, offensive, but by the end, happily settled.



WELL, that certainly explains the smell.  

Wonder what thread you were reading.... 





emysemys said:


> Don't tell me that our pretend chat is starting to simmer down. Its gone all day with no posts on it.
> 
> So I'll bump it with what I did today.
> 
> I used the leaf blower for about an hour. Then I chopped down some cactus that was getting too over grown. I ate some mini tacos for lunch and read a couple chapters of my latest murder mystery. Went back outside and saw that my next door neighbor was having a yard sale, so walked over to see if there was anything worth spending money on. He told me that the vacant for sale house across the street from me was broken into last night about 11p and that there were about 50 or so cars parked up and down the block. He said he called the sheriff on them. The house is trashed (had new carpeting and paint). There were beer bottles and paper garbage all over in front of that house this a.m. when I went out to pick up horse poop, and I picked it all up, but I had no idea there was a beer bash over there last night. See what happens when you get old? Besides going deaf, you sleep soundly!!
> 
> (And David: Where's your thread about your new tortoises? Inquiring minds want to know)



 so my post this morning didn't count? *feeling so neglected and unloved and under appreciated*  

I have been so hungry for homemade tacos. I already warned my son, that when he comes here on Monday, he is making me some tacos! Even have some deer burger to use. It makes the best tacos, no grease and it takes the seasoning flavor in well.

Did he have anything worth buying?


----------



## DanaLachney

I got my new baby today!!!!


----------



## pdrobber

@Jacqui- you should know... 


and congrats!


----------



## DanaLachney

Check out my thread I have pics 

Oh and my torts name is MoonPie BTW


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Check out my thread I have pics
> 
> Oh and my torts name is MoonPie BTW





She is a looker and I like that name, too!


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> She is a looker and I like that name, too!



Wanna know why I picked MoonPie for the name?


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a looker and I like that name, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna know why I picked MoonPie for the name?
Click to expand...


Nopers, could care less why ya named her that.  Geesh YES, I wanna know!


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, could care less why ya named her that.  Geesh YES, I wanna know!



We'll u know how I said earlier he/she pooped in the carrying box? Well on the ride home I was thinking about the movie The Green Mile and the part where Billy the kid ate that MoonPie and was standin there with his cheeks all puffed out and Tom Hanks walked over and said something too him (can't remember what) well anyways billy the kid spit the MoonPie on Tom hanks face and it kinda resembles tortoise poop  Sooooo I named him/her MoonPie


----------



## Jacqui

Suddenly, I am glad I don't eat moonpies.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Suddenly, I am glad I don't eat moonpies.



Hehe I know right!  but anyhow that's how I named him/her oh btw he is about four inches u think u guys could sneak a guess on his sex? And should I take his veggies out or leave them in tonight?


----------



## Jacqui

I would just leave them in myself. At four inches, we would all be taking some wild guesses.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> I would just leave them in myself. At four inches, we would all be taking some wild guesses.



Well he/she is down for the night, wouldn't wanna make him made at me for disturbing him on our first night together  BUT I will post pics of his/her booty tomorrow


----------



## Jacqui

Hope your having the "goodest" of days!

I am guessing Cheryl and Helen (who we have not heard from in days) are both enjoying one of their special Sunday meals.

Peter, are you dog walking today?

Yvonne, is this a yard day or is some book calling your name?

Ty, did Big Moma make it outside the other day? If so, what did she think of it?

David, have you or are you going to name your new Leopards?

Lynn, how's the greenhouse?

Joe, ready for another vacation yet?

Dana, did you survive the first night of being a tortoise keeper?

... all the rest of you, what's up in your lives this fine day?

Here once more it's one of those sorta rare really nice days (upper 50s) and of course here comes the high wind advisory. Is it really too much to ask for warmth and no wind?


----------



## DanaLachney

Ha yes I survived and am super proud of the fact that my temps didn't drop below the norm in my enclosure last night! MoonPie is currently enjoying some boiled eggs, spring mix and clover right now  



View attachment 17659


----------



## Zamric

Good Morning TFO.

Jacqui, you sound to be in an Excellent mood! You Go!

Dana, Suvival is good!


----------



## DanaLachney

Zamric said:


> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Jacqui, you sound to be in an Excellent mood! You Go!
> 
> Dana, Suvival is good!



Hey I once spent 11 months in Iraq and came out alright! Raising a tortoise can't be much harder than that right?!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Hope your having the "goodest" of days!
> 
> I am guessing Cheryl and Helen (who we have not heard from in days) are both enjoying one of their special Sunday meals.




Ooh, hello! Nope, no Sunday roast today, since I had my carvery meal yesterday. Vegetarian 'chicken and mushroom' pie, potato rosti and peas tonight instead.



I was busy attempting to build a second level for Emrys' enclosure. I actually managed it, which I'm surprised about, but then I couldn't work out how to do the ramp so it's going in the skip. Oh well!


----------



## Zamric

DanaLachney said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Jacqui, you sound to be in an Excellent mood! You Go!
> 
> Dana, Suvival is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I once spent 11 months in Iraq and came out alright! Raising a tortoise can't be much harder than that right?!
Click to expand...


That's what they all say!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Did he have anything worth buying?



No, but I did get a bit of good neighborhood gossip. Seems like we had a party ...well, I guess it was night before last, now. To hear him tell it, there were 40 or 50 cars parked up and down the street. I live on a corner, and the neighbor I found this out from lives on my other side not near the corner. So the cars were on my side street and away from this neighbor. They were drinking beer and making lots of noise and my neighbor called the sheriff on them. He said that when the cops were about to arrive most of the kids took off. I said they must have had a scanner. He said no that most phones you can tune in to the cops band. ??? Oh well, back to the story. So here I am, fat, dumb and happy, either sitting in front of my TV or sleeping. Why didn't I hear anything? They evidently broke into the house (vacant and for sale) and trashed it. Yesterday morning when I went out to pick up horse poop, I also picked up trash on the street and in front of the vacant house. But I just thought someone tossed out a garbage bag that broke open. My neighbor said there were cop cars with their red lights flashing and everything. Its kind of scary to think all this happened right outside my house and I was totally oblivious. This a.m. when I go out to pick up horse poop I'm going to go over there and look in the windows to see if there's any damage to the inside of the house. I don't know how my neighbor knows all the stuff he told me. The cops don't share, and my neighbor is far away from that house.


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning TFO.
> 
> Jacqui, you sound to be in an Excellent mood! You Go!
> 
> Dana, Suvival is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I once spent 11 months in Iraq and came out alright! Raising a tortoise can't be much harder than that right?!
Click to expand...


Ahhh Grasshopper you have much to learn!


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh Grasshopper you have much to learn!



LOL 

Oh and Jacqui I posted a thread with a pic of Moonpie's booty for male or female votes so far it's been mostly female..



DanaLachney said:


> LOL
> 
> Oh and Jacqui I posted a thread with a pic of Moonpie's booty for male or female votes so far it's been mostly female..





Nevermind u beat me too it


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh Grasshopper you have much to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh and Jacqui I posted a thread with a pic of Moonpie's booty for male or female votes so far it's been mostly female..
> 
> 
> 
> DanaLachney said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh and Jacqui I posted a thread with a pic of Moonpie's booty for male or female votes so far it's been mostly female..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind u beat me too it
Click to expand...






Yeap and I am betting you end up with a male, even tho right now it looks female.





cherylim said:


> Ooh, hello! Nope, no Sunday roast today, since I had my carvery meal yesterday. Vegetarian 'chicken and mushroom' pie, potato rosti and peas tonight instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy attempting to build a second level for Emrys' enclosure. I actually managed it, which I'm surprised about, but then I couldn't work out how to do the ramp so it's going in the skip. Oh well!



Cheryl to me, that still sounds like a Sunday feast. My meal was a frozen pizza. 

What's the problem exactly your having with the ramp?


----------



## Jacqui

I was just sitting here watching and listening to some Stars munching away at their pile of greens. I just love sitting here and having various crunching sounds coming from around the rooms.  How about you? I do notice the big male Leopard and the larger redfoot/cherryheads seem to be the loudest ones. I was also just thinking I need to add to the threads about if folks should only feed Mazuri, that the lack of these soul satisfying crunch noises are another reason to say no.


----------



## Jacqui

I just went outside to bring in some groceries I bought earlier in the day. Well actually to get the root beer, so I could have a root beer float. The sky was so beautiful. It was a dark velvety background with all these sparkly jewels that looked like you could just reach out and touch them. Then a flock of geese went over head with their some how sad yet touching sounds. Just realized, I forgot to make a wish upon one of those twinkling stars.  Oh well, I still have some tortoise cantaloupes to bring in.


----------



## Yvonne G

M-m-m...root beer float. That sound pretty good. Only trouble is, my freezer only allows chocolate chip ice cream. Root beer...chocolate...I don't think so.


----------



## pdrobber

mmmm I want one now....wahhhh


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, it was a hard call at the store today, but vanilla won out when I thought rootbeer floats.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, it was a hard call at the store today, but vanilla won out when I thought rootbeer floats.



Nice! Drink a glass for me !!!


----------



## Yvonne G

How about that Sara Lee coconut cake. Anyone ever had that? Its in the frozen food section. The cake is so light and fluffy and the icing is m-m-m-m-m good.

So I guess tomorrow I'll go to the store and get vanilla ice cream, root beer and a Sara Lee coconut cake.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> How about that Sara Lee coconut cake. Anyone ever had that? Its in the frozen food section. The cake is so light and fluffy and the icing is m-m-m-m-m good.
> 
> So I guess tomorrow I'll go to the store and get vanilla ice cream, root beer and a Sara Lee coconut cake.



Can I come over? It's funny I debated between ice cream and pie today. That key lime was calling my name.  May have to check into the cake...





DanaLachney said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a hard call at the store today, but vanilla won out when I thought rootbeer floats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Drink a glass for me !!!
Click to expand...


So is this where I confess, I actually already had two glasses of it today? Once for lunch when I first got home and then now. *blushes* Would love to have one for ya Dana, but I don't think my tummy has room for it tonight.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> So is this where I confess, I actually already had two glasses of it today? Once for lunch when I first got home and then now. *blushes* Would love to have one for ya Dana, but I don't think my tummy has room for it tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Trying to decide if I even have any room for supper.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Trying to decide if I even have any room for supper.



I've been lazy today I didn't cook supper kids ate quick meals but I haven't eaten anything. I think I might eat a chicken pot pie


----------



## Jacqui

Never been much of a fan of those pot pies. I have a couple pieces of fish thawing that I was going to cook. Debating cooking them, refreezing them, or donating them to some turtles.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Never been much of a fan of those pot pies. I have a couple pieces of fish thawing that I was going to cook. Debating cooking them, refreezing them, or donating them to some turtles.



Wait...can't my redfoot have fish? Oh and I LOVE chicken pot pies


----------



## Jacqui

Yes, she can have fish.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Yes, she can have fish.



Nice, I'm gonna have to start buying Tilapia again. I ate alot of it when I was pregnant with my son


----------



## Jacqui

That's actually what I have thawing.  It was my son, who got me to start eating it. Until that point I was only buying it for snapper food.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> That's actually what I have thawing.  It was my son, who got me to start eating it. Until that point I was only buying it for snapper food.



It's really good if u season it up andtake a little water and butter in the pan and cook it down and break it all apart and eat it. But make sure u don't cook it dry YUM I'm gonna buy some tomorrow. Too bad I gave MoonPie her weekly portion of meat today consisting of a boiled egg :-/


----------



## Jacqui

I told my son this week, I am frying it with cornmeal (and seasoning) in a pan of butter. He quickly said I ruined the healthiness by adding the butter.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> I told my son this week, I am frying it with cornmeal (and seasoning) in a pan of butter. He quickly said I ruined the healthiness by adding the butter.



Pish posh butter is a part of my daily diet and there isn't anything wrong with me!!....except I'm tired all the time.. and have bad headaches everyday, every part of my body hurts generally almost everyday....and I can't breathe most of the time but other than that I'm fit as a fiddle


----------



## Jacqui

I have been in a rut lately with the fish. Lunch is normally either baked salmon or bagged tilapia (remade frozen stuff). Then for supper frying the fish with various flours, seasonings, and different oils. I really like it with the butter the best...lol

Fiddles are not always so fit, or even in tune...


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> I have been in a rut lately with the fish. Lunch is normally either baked salmon or bagged tilapia (remade frozen stuff). Then for supper frying the fish with various flours, seasonings, and different oils. I really like it with the butter the best...lol
> 
> Fiddles are not always so fit, or even in tune...



Lol. I must say I'm a little disappointed in my pot pie I think it kinda taste freezer burnt 

Some bites are good and some aren't


----------



## Jacqui

sorry


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> sorry



Yeah....Chewy (my shih tzu) was sitting on the floor in front of me looking from to the plate and back again making his "Can I please have that noise" so I gave it to him lol


----------



## Jacqui

My Mom had a shih tzu, Angel, who would think anything my Mom ate she should too. My Mom would have oranges and give her a piece. You should have saw Angel's face. You could tell she really didn't like the orange, but she still would eat it every time.


----------



## DanaLachney

Lol


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Cheryl to me, that still sounds like a Sunday feast. My meal was a frozen pizza.
> 
> What's the problem exactly your having with the ramp?



Wow, this thread got busy. I'll read through, but I think it's mostly food-related again? 

Anyway, the ramp. The second level was too high, so my planned ramp ended up going up at a pretty major angle being too steep to climb. It needs to be quite a bit longer for Emrys to climb it, but then I wouldn't know what to use or how to fix it on.


----------



## pdrobber

I have tilapia filets in my freezer too! I also have been meaning to make a pot of tomato sauce starting with a pot with some oil and onions and garlic on the bottom. then add some sausage/pork then the sauce and let it simmer for awhile. mmmmmm my apartment will smell sooooo good.


----------



## pdrobber

also, going to get lunch with my dad today! some spanish food. beef stew, pork adobo, ox tail. hmmm which should I get?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> I have tilapia filets in my freezer too! I also have been meaning to make a pot of tomato sauce starting with a pot with some oil and onions and garlic on the bottom. then add some sausage/pork then the sauce and let it simmer for awhile. mmmmmm my apartment will smell sooooo good.



Your apartment will be taken off the list of bad smells between your cooking and the fact you finally washed all those dirty clothes.  







pdrobber said:


> also, going to get lunch with my dad today! some spanish food. beef stew, pork adobo, ox tail. hmmm which should I get?



Lucky you! I just don't think of stew as Spanish food. I vote pork adobo.





cherylim said:


> Wow, this thread got busy. I'll read through, but I think it's mostly food-related again?
> 
> Anyway, the ramp. The second level was too high, so my planned ramp ended up going up at a pretty major angle being too steep to climb. It needs to be quite a bit longer for Emrys to climb it, but then I wouldn't know what to use or how to fix it on.



Us??? Talk food???? Never!

So can you lower the upper level enough to make it work or have the ramp go one way and then another way to get it so it's less steep? A ramp a round?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Us??? Talk food???? Never!
> 
> So can you lower the upper level enough to make it work or have the ramp go one way and then another way to get it so it's less steep? A ramp a round?



I can't lower it, unfortunately. The walls of the lower level are too high for it. I'm not creative enough to do a ramp-around either. 

Ian says he's going to consider hiring someone to do it professionally in future.  I'm not too bothered, though - Emrys has enough space, but of course I want more for him. One day, if I can't get a double-storey one I'll just buy a bigger single-storey one. I just had the materials available and thought I'd try and get clever.


----------



## DanaLachney

MoonPie isn't eating today 

And she is biting at the rocks


----------



## dmmj

Still no memory card so no leo pics, but their favorite food so far seems to be dandelion flowers, I can't wait for my hibiscuses to start blooming. Dandelion greens also seem to be a big hit.


----------



## ijmccollum

Food? Count me in. And CherryBomb, who my hubbie says is growing but I don' see the difference. Guess it is the seeing/caring for it every day phenomena. Kinda cute how it waits patiently, in the mornings, at the spot where the dish sits -- it just stands there staring at the empty spot like it is trying to figure out where the heck it went. After breakfast it is back to the power nap. Someday I will learn how to post pics as well as how to respond with quotes.

We are being teased with spring weather only to get hit by another snow storm. I love living in a mountain valley but envy those that already have good weather for their torts. My heart goes out to those out east who are getting hammered with tornados.

Wishing you all well.

Oh, the knees are healing well but the ribs still hurt, and I am starting to get allergies -- hurts to sneeze. I finally made it back to the gym Sunday, and yes I, I took the treadmill on -- well a little 

And I don't know if I updated the tarantula but yeh, found 'em. It is now back in it's viv with the lid firmly taped closed.

Oh, and back to food, can cherry heads eat chaote squash?


----------



## pdrobber

I can't do anything. schoolwork, sleep, cleaning...I saw a mouse in my apartment (and most of you know how I caught 20+ last year around this time...)I am freaked out, paranoid, not able to focus on anything, looking out of the corner of my eyes for them on the floor...someone come get rid of them! There's nothing that skeeves/freaks me out more than them...they are for sure my Achilles' heel/weakness. If anyone ever needs to immobilize me or break me down, let a mouse loose in my apartment.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Someday I will learn how to post pics as well as how to respond with quotes.



Use the "Reply" button on the post you want to quote. Then you can remove any part of the quote not dealing with your comment. Just do not remove the part that says who posted it. For this one it's :
Inside of [ and this ] which was this: quote='ijmccollum' pid='412202' dateline='1330998977' (I can't leave it together or it just quotes them.

Also do not remove the last part: 
inside the [ and the ] this part: /quote

As for the pictures how are you trying to do them... photobucket, tinypics, a phone or what?





pdrobber said:


> I can't do anything. schoolwork, sleep, cleaning...I saw a mouse in my apartment (and most of you know how I caught 20+ last year around this time...)I am freaked out, paranoid, not able to focus on anything, looking out of the corner of my eyes for them on the floor...someone come get rid of them! There's nothing that skeeves/freaks me out more than them...they are for sure my Achilles' heel/weakness. If anyone ever needs to immobilize me or break me down, let a mouse loose in my apartment.



I have one of those currently driving me crazy in my bedroom. I can't poison due to the cats and he won't get his little butt into the traps I have set out.


----------



## pdrobber

I have like 10 traps of different sorts set up. I saw him run right around a few...


----------



## Turtle Guru

Hey guys just wanted to say hi and everyone is doing great Thank the LORD


----------



## ijmccollum

Pics....Trying to download direct from desktop.

Mice....have no problems with them in the lab, in the house....now that means war.


----------



## pdrobber

exactly. I am thinking of setting up a doll house with scenarios in each room similar to those in the Saw movies... just debating whether or not I'll let one go alive at the end to report to the others to stay away or if it will backfire and they'll attempt to get revenge... Just kidding you mice lovers!

Plan B...finally adopt an animal from the shelter I work at...meow.


----------



## Jacqui

I put mine into my photobucket acct, then it's simple to put them in here.


----------



## DanaLachney

Hope MoonPie eats tomorrow


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Wow, what a day. So, the cleaner came around, but all she did was turn up and ask if we could wait four weeks to have it cleaned because she was getting a new steam cleaner and wanted to wait for it.
> 
> Had issues with a client after that - being very rude and unhelpful. I've dealt with the same client before and I ended up giving them work for free because they constantly changed their mind about what they wanted. I told them I was done with them, but they got back in touch a few nights ago and asked if I'd do some more writing. This month, all the money I earn is going to Ian to get him out of debt, so I asked his thoughts and he told me it was worth a gamble. Again, the client was being difficult and very rude, and eventually this morning I told them not to bother paying but I wouldn't work for them again, and that was final. Cue another rude e-mail before it all finished. Ended up a bit angry, but Emrys was outside this morning and I watched him to calm down.
> 
> Then, Ian and I went out for a meal. We don't do that often. We're constantly short on time and money but now that I'm out of debt I've decided I need to start letting myself live a bit, so I paid for us to have a meal. We went out for a carvery lunch and were going to have dessert but got too full, so we went out shopping instead. Got some new house storage (I'm going to spring clean later!), I got some shoes for with that dress I bought because the ones I originally bought didn't match, and then we got some sweets from the new traditional sweet shop and bought Serenity on DVD. Watching it now. Anyone seen it?
> 
> Also, just found out our town has a small cinema showing one movie a month - next month it's The Muppets! Â£4 a ticket - we're definitely going.



When you went for this carvery...where did you go?
I Love 'Old Mother Redcap' It is great there  Especially on a sunday...for the roast!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Plan B...finally adopt an animal from the shelter I work at...meow.



Well first off, you do need to adopt a cat... or two. Of course with your luck, your cat will only help the mouse, not hurt it.  





DanaLachney said:


> Hope MoonPie eats tomorrow



 Me, too!





*Morning (afternoon)!*

After doing some quick morning chores, I am off to take a neighbor to the Social Security office and then pickup my baby boy to bring him home for the day and night. It's suppose to be in the 70s here today. I want to get back in time to have my muscled son take out the two big sulcata and for me to take out a few young tortoises to soak up the rays... if it really does get that warm. Hope you are all having or going to have wonderful days, too. See you all later.


----------



## cherylim

tyler0912 said:


> When you went for this carvery...where did you go?
> I Love 'Old Mother Redcap' It is great there  Especially on a sunday...for the roast!



We took a trip into Charnock Richard near Chorley, and went to The Bowling Green. Really nice, peaceful location - it's a Crown Carvery - a old person's pub definitely, but you can't beat carvery food!


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't envy you going to the SS office. They always have such a long line of people there in front of you.

Its a little breezy here today...supposed to rain later in the day. 

I have some errands to run too.

My new tortoise wagon is working out just fine!! For the past two nights, the biggest Manouria girl has hunkered down in the farthest corner of the yard away from the shed. Its still not warm enough at night for them to stay outside, so I've had to load her up into the Gorrilla Wagon. I just wheel her right into the gazebo and dump her out in front of the shed door. Then I give her a little nudge with my foot and she goes right in. Ta Da!!


----------



## DanaLachney

emysemys said:


> I don't envy you going to the SS office. They always have such a long line of people there in front of you.
> 
> Its a little breezy here today...supposed to rain later in the day.
> 
> I have some errands to run too.
> 
> My new tortoise wagon is working out just fine!! For the past two nights, the biggest Manouria girl has hunkered down in the farthest corner of the yard away from the shed. Its still not warm enough at night for them to stay outside, so I've had to load her up into the Gorrilla Wagon. I just wheel her right into the gazebo and dump her out in front of the shed door. Then I give her a little nudge with my foot and she goes right in. Ta Da!!


----------



## cherylim

Emrys isn't too happy with me today! So unhappy, that the boy who never digs has done just that.

I got home and he was sprawled under his basking light. He didn't react when I walked in, and he usually looks up then begs to come out of his table. I put down his food, no reaction, so I got worried. It's not like him to ignore food.

So, I picked him up and put him near his food. He stomped slowly back to his basking spot and sprawled out again. I checked temperatures - all fine.

I got even more worried, picked him up once more and returned him to his food. He looked up, gave me that little glare I'm convinced he really gives, stomped into his hide, dug himself a hole and disappeared. Turns out, he just wasn't hungry. It's rare, but now he's not hungry AND unhappy with me. Sorry Emrys


----------



## tyler0912

cherylim said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you went for this carvery...where did you go?
> I Love 'Old Mother Redcap' It is great there  Especially on a sunday...for the roast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip into Charnock Richard near Chorley, and went to The Bowling Green. Really nice, peaceful location - it's a Crown Carvery - a old person's pub definitely, but you can't beat carvery food!
Click to expand...


''Old person's pub'' - HAHA Love it  
I agree....Carvary food is absoluely great!  

Evening One, Evening All, 

I have not been to school today....  
last two periods at school yesterday i got sudden shock pains in my head...i thought it was serious it was a headache...my head felt like it was pumping.
Then my 2 teachers was explaining to me how the colour off my face suddenly dropped to WHITE...And i quote they said,
''It was weird, so hard to explain, you was as white as a ghost.''
they offered to send me home but i stuck it out for some extra revision (  )
And on the bus home...I had a urge to be sick...so got off at the earliest bus stop...and the second i put my foot on the floor when i got off the bus....I vomitedall over myself, my hand and everything! 
2 Of my friends got off with me as they refused to let me walk home alone (T'awh.) And one of them have me a hug... :S and put her hand in it all (yum)
She did not seem to bothered about it. She said 'ew' and that was it.
(good friend) 
Back at school tommorow, lots of spuing up, Food, Water , And parecetamol, i only have a slight headache that is beginning to go (Finger crossed) So school tommorow..YAY

But i did get a full day with the tortoise that i usually only get on the weekends, but then i still almost always have plans....which do not get in the way of my tortoise caring!  

PS- Has this put you off the ''Food'' Talk for tonight!


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> As for the pictures how are you trying to do them... photobucket, tinypics, a phone or what?


Trying to post direct from my desk top.



pdrobber said:


> If anyone ever needs to immobilize me or break me down, let a mouse loose in my apartment.


I am okay with the mice at work, but at home, it is warfare.



tyler0912 said:


> Has this put you off the ''Food'' Talk for tonight!



ummmm.....yes.

Oh my heck, I actually did it!


----------



## dmmj

Time to implement plan 9


----------



## dmarcus

cherylim said:


> Emrys isn't too happy with me today! So unhappy, that the boy who never digs has done just that.
> 
> I got home and he was sprawled under his basking light. He didn't react when I walked in, and he usually looks up then begs to come out of his table. I put down his food, no reaction, so I got worried. It's not like him to ignore food.
> 
> So, I picked him up and put him near his food. He stomped slowly back to his basking spot and sprawled out again. I checked temperatures - all fine.
> 
> I got even more worried, picked him up once more and returned him to his food. He looked up, gave me that little glare I'm convinced he really gives, stomped into his hide, dug himself a hole and disappeared. Turns out, he just wasn't hungry. It's rare, but now he's not hungry AND unhappy with me. Sorry Emrys



Don't feel bad, my wife thought she was doing a nice thing by putting hay inside Oogways hide and when I got home to check on him he had destroyed his enclosure. Flip his water bowl and drug it to the other side of the enclosure, removed all the hay from his hide and dug a trench from one side of the enclosure to the other. He was not happy..


----------



## cherylim

dmarcus said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emrys isn't too happy with me today! So unhappy, that the boy who never digs has done just that.
> 
> I got home and he was sprawled under his basking light. He didn't react when I walked in, and he usually looks up then begs to come out of his table. I put down his food, no reaction, so I got worried. It's not like him to ignore food.
> 
> So, I picked him up and put him near his food. He stomped slowly back to his basking spot and sprawled out again. I checked temperatures - all fine.
> 
> I got even more worried, picked him up once more and returned him to his food. He looked up, gave me that little glare I'm convinced he really gives, stomped into his hide, dug himself a hole and disappeared. Turns out, he just wasn't hungry. It's rare, but now he's not hungry AND unhappy with me. Sorry Emrys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad, my wife thought she was doing a nice thing by putting hay inside Oogways hide and when I got home to check on him he had destroyed his enclosure. Flip his water bowl and drug it to the other side of the enclosure, removed all the hay from his hide and dug a trench from one side of the enclosure to the other. He was not happy..
Click to expand...


Haha. I wonder how long Emrys will hold a grudge for? I left the room to do my exercise, came back ten minutes later and he was out having a nibble of food. He looked up, noticed I was back and quickly returned to his hide.

 I don't like it when he's angry.


----------



## dmarcus

O yeah he is not happy with you at the moment, I'm sure he will get over it soon enough..


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I don't envy you going to the SS office. They always have such a long line of people there in front of you.
> 
> My new tortoise wagon is working out just fine!!



We delivered near one in CA once and I was shocked! There was a line out the door and around the corner and almost to the next corner. Here you can normally walk right in and get waited on. Took her about 45 min to get all her stuff done there.

It's funny, my neighbor, my son and I were sitting outside watching the two big sulcata and the hatchlings running around getting some sunshine. Josh started teasing about me having fun once all of them became adults and I had to move them in and out how was I going to manage. (like seriously does he think I am going to be carrying them in and out of the house at that stage?) Any how, our talk then turned to my getting a wagon..... and you.


----------



## DanaLachney

Well Cheryl if it makes u feel any better MoonPie hasn't eaten since Saturday :'(

I mean since Sunday


----------



## cherylim

DanaLachney said:


> Well Cheryl if it makes u feel any better MoonPie hasn't eaten since Saturday :'(
> 
> I mean since Sunday





Stubborn little things, aren't they?


----------



## DanaLachney

cherylim said:


> Stubborn little things, aren't they?



Yeah AND I thought she was trying to drown herself but turns out she was just drinking >_<


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> PS- Has this put you off the ''Food'' Talk for tonight!



Not me it hasn't!  My son is home, so he is going to make me Tacos using some of our deer meat. Yum Yum deer makes the absolute best tacos. 

... and Ty glad your feeling better.





ijmccollum said:


> Oh my heck, I actually did it!



 Yes you did!!!





cherylim said:


> Haha. I wonder how long Emrys will hold a grudge for? I left the room to do my exercise, came back ten minutes later and he was out having a nibble of food. He looked up, noticed I was back and quickly returned to his hide.
> 
> I don't like it when he's angry.



He's training you for the day you have human children. 





DanaLachney said:


> Well Cheryl if it makes u feel any better MoonPie hasn't eaten since Saturday :'(
> 
> I mean since Sunday






 Still not eating? Did you try something candy-ish to them, like a nice ripe strawberry or cantaloupe?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Josh started teasing about me having fun once all of them became adults and I had to move them in and out how was I going to manage. (like seriously does he think I am going to be carrying them in and out of the house at that stage?) Any how, our talk then turned to my getting a wagon..... and you. [/color]



Hopefully by that time you will have a nice, big, insulated shed built for them (or will have moved to California to be closer to your special friend  )


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Not me it hasn't!  My son is home, so he is going to make me Tacos using some of our deer meat. Yum Yum deer makes the absolute best tacos.
> 
> ... and Ty glad your feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's training you for the day you have human children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not eating? Did you try something candy-ish to them, like a nice ripe strawberry or cantaloupe?







I tried a Orange bellpepper which is brightly colored but she ignored and and walked away. I was trying to keep with the greens for two days then fruit then greens two more days then fruit then protein, but I GUESS I won't be able too lol. I'm gonna get some strawberries tomorrow. But I cannot get organic fruit so regular fruit will have to work


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh started teasing about me having fun once all of them became adults and I had to move them in and out how was I going to manage. (like seriously does he think I am going to be carrying them in and out of the house at that stage?) Any how, our talk then turned to my getting a wagon..... and you. [/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully by that time you will have a nice, big, insulated shed built for them (or will have moved to California to be closer to your special friend  )
Click to expand...


I have hope for one shed up and running by next winter. The move to CA could only happen, if we win the lottery. No way otherwise I could afford to buy a place near that friend. Hubby himself, as no problem with us moving there (already asked).   






DanaLachney said:


> I tried a Orange bellpepper which is brightly colored but she ignored and and walked away. I was trying to keep with the greens for two days then fruit then greens two more days then fruit then protein, but I GUESS I won't be able too lol. I'm gonna get some strawberries tomorrow. But I cannot get organic fruit so regular fruit will have to work



I have never been one for a rigid plan like that. I feed mine whatever I happen to have at the time. Often it's a combo of things in a day. So your an organic produce buyer?


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> I have hope for one shed up and running by next winter. The move to CA could only happen, if we win the lottery. No way otherwise I could afford to buy a place near that friend. Hubby himself, as no problem with us moving there (already asked).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been one for a rigid plan like that. I feed mine whatever I happen to have at the time. Often it's a combo of things in a day. So your an organic produce buyer?





Well I WAS told anything they ate had to be organic, pesticide, and chemical free. But I live in Louisiana which isn't exactly the most health conscious state. I'm thinking I'll drive myself and my husband crazy trying to find ONLY organic stuff. It's a nightmare. I can't do it all the time. Fortunately I did however find a pesticide free nursery in town to I'm gonna see what they have that she can eat. If they don't have anything I'm going back to walmart or ordering some of that tortoise seed mix and pray I can grow it. I mean seriously if it's safe for us to eat it should be safe for them right?


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Well I WAS told anything they ate had to be organic, pesticide, and chemical free. But I live in Louisiana which isn't exactly the most health conscious state. I'm thinking I'll drive myself and my husband crazy trying to find ONLY organic stuff. It's a nightmare. I can't do it all the time. Fortunately I did however find a pesticide free nursery in town to I'm gonna see what they have that she can eat. If they don't have anything I'm going back to walmart or ordering some of that tortoise seed mix and pray I can grow it. I mean seriously if it's safe for us to eat it should be safe for them right?



Me, I buy what I happen upon... normally at WalMart. I know that organic isn't always all it's cracked up to be, but also it's often way overpriced in my cheap little mind.  For my plants I get most of mine from whatever place I find them. Ideally I do try not to put them in with my tortoises right away, but sometimes I do. A lot depends on how big the animal is and how likely it is to eat a lot of the plant right away.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Me, I buy what I happen upon... normally at WalMart. I know that organic isn't always all it's cracked up to be, but also it's often way overpriced in my cheap little mind.  For my plants I get most of mine from whatever place I find them. Ideally I do try not to put them in with my tortoises right away, but sometimes I do. A lot depends on how big the animal is and how likely it is to eat a lot of the plant right away.



She is about 4" and currently not eating so I don't think it's going to be a problem lol


----------



## Jacqui

Dana, is Moon still not eating today? Have you double checked that she is not too hot or too cold. Her light is not too bright for her? Have you given her a warm soothing soak just before trying to feed her?


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Dana, is Moon still not eating today? Have you double checked that she is not too hot or too cold. Her light is not too bright for her? Have you given her a warm soothing soak just before trying to feed her?



Nope she still isn't eating..I went and bought some strawberries hoping to entice her to eat and so far nothing. I've tried soaking before feeding and nothing. Her temps are all fine as well. As far as the light goes idk I posted a thread asking if my new light was too bright but couldn't get a straight answer


----------



## DanaLachney

Anyone hear about the solar flare reaching earth tomorrow morning at 7 am EST? It's supposed to affect satellites, power grids and airplane electronics..


----------



## cherylim

Evening all!

My business is going well at the moment. Work in the office has become more positive, even if we don't have time to do it all, I'm set for a nice relaxing weekend if all goes to plan. Half-way through the week already!



Dana, I guess you've tried a lot of foods but have you given tomato a go? Probably...

Nothing makes Emrys happier than a little cherry tomato.

And definitely no chance she's eating when you're not around?


----------



## DanaLachney

cherylim said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Dana, I guess you've tried a lot of foods but have you given tomato a go? Probably...
> 
> Nothing makes Emrys happier than a little cherry tomato.
> 
> And definitely no chance she's eating when you're not around?



Haven't tried tomatoes as I heard they give them diarrhea but I did buy some strawberries today and she just turned away from them. I'm positive she isn't eating when I'm not around cuz she's in the hitchen which I frequently go in. I take the top off often to spray everything down and the food is always in there untouched. Also she never comes out of her hide once she goes in. But I do know she's hydrated cuz she drinks alot in the mornings  so that's a plus right?


----------



## cherylim

DanaLachney said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> Dana, I guess you've tried a lot of foods but have you given tomato a go? Probably...
> 
> Nothing makes Emrys happier than a little cherry tomato.
> 
> And definitely no chance she's eating when you're not around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried tomatoes as I heard they give them diarrhea but I did buy some strawberries today and she just turned away from them. I'm positive she isn't eating when I'm not around cuz she's in the hitchen which I frequently go in. I take the top off often to spray everything down and the food is always in there untouched. Also she never comes out of her hide once she goes in. But I do know she's hydrated cuz she drinks alot in the mornings  so that's a plus right?
Click to expand...


Absolutely. If temperatures are alright she's probably just taking extra time to adjust.


----------



## DanaLachney

cherylim said:


> Absolutely. If temperatures are alright she's probably just taking extra time to adjust.



It's 94 degrees in there right now


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. If temperatures are alright she's probably just taking extra time to adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 94 degrees in there right now
Click to expand...


Dana, do an experiment, try lowering the temps a bit. Do it for a day and see if she eats. Next day if that didn't work try not using her light.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Dana, do an experiment, try lowering the temps a bit. Do it for a day and see if she eats. Next day if that didn't work try not using her light.



Well see that's the thing it was staying about 80-84 degrees in there but since I've completely enclosed the enclosure and cut holes and such for the CHE and basking light it's much warmer in there. I'm thinking I need to switch back to the lower wattage light


----------



## Bow

So... I had an interesting day. This morning I went to pick up my horde of Pygmy Cory cats when the fish order came in, sadly they didn't come in with the order. BUT as I was hurriedly peering in the bags, something caught my eye, it looked like a blue gourami crossed with a Oscar. I'm normally fairly good at guessing what fish are but this one stumped me, I ended up asking the pet store owners father what it could be (he's normally very serious) and he told me "Well that would be one a those new fangled blue tiger oscars." it helps if you imagine it in a slow Texan drawl. I was fairly interested but I headed off for work, all day at work I was thinking how cool a blue Oscar would look next to our red tiger Oscar Gus. After work I rushed in to get one and was confronted by Krista laughing her butt off, apparently blue oscars don't exist. Bryce had even gone in to get it and surprise me but hadn't even looked at it once he heard it was just a really young tiger Oscar. Since I'm a sucker for Oscars I ended up getting the wee little fella, he's maybe an inch long and is a very attractive blue grey combination. When I got to Bryce's he asked what I had in the bag, "why a blue Oscar!" was my reply, and I pulled him out of the bag. His face was priceless as he squealed something along the lines of "Ohmygod!blueoscar!blueoscar?!" he was simply dumbstruck. It's a sweet little girl. Eventually she will go in with Gus, when she's less bite sized. 









The big red one is Gus, she's around 9 inches this week, we've had her maybe three months. When I brought her home she was only 2 inches!


----------



## tyler0912

Thanks Jacqui!  


Big momma did get outside for all od 20mins as it was getting chilly....i placed her in the middle off the grass...tiago was chomping away but she kept running back to the stone...and the doorstep...why is this
?


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Cecelia! your new little oscar is priceless. I used to have a couple of oscars in a 50 gallon tank many years ago. Occasionally I would have to look around on the floor for one or the other of them. They just loved to jump out of the water. Trouble is, they wouldn't land back in the water. Usually ended up under the couch, covered in hair and fuzz and all dried out. But they never died from it. Always revived nicely once cleaned up and put back into the water.


----------



## Jacqui

Why do I feel like there is something fishy about today???


----------



## Jacqui

The house has suddenly gone very quiet and empty. Ash just left with Josh. He'll be spending the rest of spring break back with her.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw-w-w...poor Jacqui! I couldn't wait to get rid of my kids. Never did suffer that they were gone. I guess we're not a very close knit family. Did you have your venison tacos?

Went to the Doctor for a stress test today. Heart is just fine, thank you very much. Had a chest X-ray and mammogram yesterday and lungs and boobs look fine too. So I guess I'm good to go for another 6 months or so. Glad all that stuff is outta' the way. I hate to go to the doctor.

I do have a touch of bronchial asthma, but it doesn't cause me much discomfort. (But I DO wake myself up snoring sometimes. I guess its a good thing I sleep alone)


----------



## Jacqui

I thought you said you wouldn't get the results back for awhile? Glad they decided your still living, tho I am surprised to hear that you do have a heart.   (and just so nobody throws rotten tomatoes my way, she knows that I am joking with her  ).

Josh fixed the deer tacos last night. They were good... extra good because somebody cooked them for me!


----------



## Kerryann

The inlaws are coming tomorrow.. I spent the whole night cleaning and remodeled the second master suite this week. Here are the pics of the room that I just finished tonight.
My husband says all of the antiques are creepy


----------



## DanaLachney

Kerryann said:


> The inlaws are coming tomorrow.. I spent the whole night cleaning and remodeled the second master suite this week. Here are the pics of the room that I just finished tonight.
> My husband says all of the antiques are creepy



Yikes inlaws lol


----------



## Kerryann

DanaLachney said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inlaws are coming tomorrow.. I spent the whole night cleaning and remodeled the second master suite this week. Here are the pics of the room that I just finished tonight.
> My husband says all of the antiques are creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes inlaws lol
Click to expand...


I usually call them the outlaws 
Oh and I think something died in the walls  It smells like a rotten egg by the front door


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> DanaLachney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inlaws are coming tomorrow.. I spent the whole night cleaning and remodeled the second master suite this week. Here are the pics of the room that I just finished tonight.
> My husband says all of the antiques are creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes inlaws lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I usually call them the outlaws
> Oh and I think something died in the walls  It smells like a rotten egg by the front door
Click to expand...


I think you did a great job! Maybe a mouse? The smell is only there, because company is coming.


----------



## dmmj

Did someone mention boobs?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Did someone mention boobs?



Yvonne did....


----------



## Bow

emysemys said:


> Oh, Cecelia! your new little oscar is priceless. I used to have a couple of oscars in a 50 gallon tank many years ago. Occasionally I would have to look around on the floor for one or the other of them. They just loved to jump out of the water. Trouble is, they wouldn't land back in the water. Usually ended up under the couch, covered in hair and fuzz and all dried out. But they never died from it. Always revived nicely once cleaned up and put back into the water.



Haha, Gus was actually a present I got for Bryce because his old Oscar jumped out and was happened across by the cat... It didn't end well for good old Jerome...
I've been calling her Baby Belle because she so tiny, today she was very happy to see me and my blood worm cubes  it's nice how fast they get to know you.


----------



## Jacqui

Do you now keep a lid on the fish now, so no more jumping out?


----------



## DanaLachney

We had a goldfish jump out the aquarium into a pumpkin pie once...


----------



## dmmj

When I was young and had an aquarium, the sucker fish would always jump out of their aquarium every chance they got.


----------



## Kerryann

We had a butterfly fish jump out and die  I loved that damn fish too..


----------



## Zamric

WOOOOO-HOOOOO!
Spring Break has begun!

now if the weather will just let up, I can get some serious yard work done! Weather is Dallas.... cold and wet for the next 3 days!


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, any school breaks or holidays mean the weather turns bad.


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> Do you now keep a lid on the fish now, so no more jumping out?



Ironically it had a lid on it when he jumped, he was so large that he knocked it aside enough that he somehow made it out. Bryce was really upset, ergo I believe a few bricks are now built into said lid...


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you now keep a lid on the fish now, so no more jumping out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically it had a lid on it when he jumped, he was so large that he knocked it aside enough that he somehow made it out. Bryce was really upset, ergo I believe a few bricks are now built into said lid...
Click to expand...


bungee cords work well too....


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> bungee cords work well too....



Haha I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Jacqui

We use a lot of bungee cords around here.  Any small tank has to have one, not so much to keep the lid on, but because the cats will often do a running slide across the tops of things. Too many tanks have been knocked off stands or came close to it. Now I just put cords on all of them.  The bungee cord is in second place to duct tape for home repairs.


----------



## Yvonne G

I drove into town to mail a package to a friend who lives "far, far away" and while I was driving, I remembered a commercial for Wendy's where they were touting their new guacamole, bacon cheeseburger. I thought I'd go get one, but it was too early for lunch. So I went to the nursery and bought some orange-flowered ice plant. Last year I tipped up an old rusted out wheel barrow in a flower bed and planted orange ice plant in it, hoping that when the plant took over, it would look like it was spilling out of the wheel barrow. Trouble is, when I water it the dirt slowly makes the way of gravity and eventually "spills out" instead of the plant. So I stood up some wooden baffles in there hoping they will hold in the dirt. I planted my new ice plant. I hope it works. I think it will look pretty eventually.






All that bunch of green just outside and to the left of the wheelbarrow is last year's growth. Its just starting to bloom.

This is what I planted last week:





That's my front door. There's supposed to be dichondra in between the stepping stones, but it always dies in the winter. I forget to water it. All that junk on the ground is petals from the flowering pear tree. The little blue flowers are violas and pansies...my very favorite flower.

The new Wendy's bacon, guacamole cheeseburger is nothing to write home about. Just another fast food hamburger. I won't buy it again. Give me a couple of cheap-o Jack-in-the-Box tacos any day!!

Kerryann: How long will that pretty room stay clean? I'm giving it two days...any takers?


----------



## Jacqui

Looking good! I have been resisting the urge to buy and plants yet. We only have a few pansies for sale any where right now. I do love getting them and enjoying their cheerful blooms. I have always enjoyed the "spilled" bed look. Hope you have found your erosion control method.

Closest Wendy's is in Lincoln so I don't have to worry about the burger.


----------



## cherylim

Yvonne - Those plants look lovely, and I think the wheelbarrow will look great if it all grows like you want! 

How are you all? Things are going pretty well for me right now. I've had clients to work for every evening this week, and should be able to work over the weekend as well. Reports are looking like this weekend's going to be a good one to get Emrys out for a while, and I have no plans other than to work a little, relax a little and enjoy great food. Oh, and I'm going running tomorrow morning.

In other great news, I may be working from home one day a week for my office job in future. Discussions are pending, but there are so many benefits to me and the company if they say yes. It'll mean I'll be able to work without distraction (just need to buy a new desk because mine is too high and hurts my shoulders!), I'll be able to eat better/more varied food, I'll be able to move around a lot more taking regular breaks, and I can get up when Ian does at 7am, go for a fifteen-minute run, be ready by 8am, start work, take an hour for lunch instead of 30 minutes, still be done by 4.30pm, have time to go for another run before Ian gets home, and have the whole day to have Emrys out in the garden if it's sunny. Sounds perfect.


----------



## Yvonne G

Its pretty hard to work from home. It takes quite a bit of will power. I tried it for a while. Even went so far as to buy a drafting table for my home office (I was a communications engineer before I retired). But there is just too much going on at home. And life interrupted me too often. I gave it up and went back to the office.


----------



## lynnedit

OK, a 'dip' into TFO for a brief look. Very limited internet access as I am visiting my daughter in Grenoble, France with my mother (age 85!), sister and son. It is going remarkably well, and I do miss TFO!

Cheryl, I hope it works out for you and you have the discipline, but it seems like you do. It really would be a nice set up regarding exercise, and of course, Emrys!

Yvonne, I love your pics. I am with Jacqui, still a bit to soon to put much out yet.



Husband is doing a stellar job caring for the torts...trained him well.


----------



## cherylim

emysemys said:


> Its pretty hard to work from home. It takes quite a bit of will power. I tried it for a while. Even went so far as to buy a drafting table for my home office (I was a communications engineer before I retired). But there is just too much going on at home. And life interrupted me too often. I gave it up and went back to the office.



Haha. I've done it before, and absolutely love it. 

I love the flexibility - just hope it goes ahead. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Its pretty hard to work from home. It takes quite a bit of will power. I tried it for a while. Even went so far as to buy a drafting table for my home office (I was a communications engineer before I retired). But there is just too much going on at home. And life interrupted me too often. I gave it up and went back to the office.



That would be me, too. I keep thinking I need to start thinking of my tortoises as a business and have a set working schedule. Just never seems to happen, there is always something taking me away.

However with that being said, Cheryl has such a high amount of ummm stick-to-itness, she could likely actually do it.





lynnedit said:


> OK, a 'dip' into TFO for a brief look. Very limited internet access as I am visiting my daughter in Grenoble, France with my mother (age 85!), sister and son. It is going remarkably well, and I do miss TFO!



Remember, we do all accept gifts from foreign countries....  Sounds like a very interesting trip! Have fun and enjoy all of them, while ya have this wonderful chance.


----------



## dmmj

Leo update: they are doing fine so far. I can't take pictures because I can't find my memory card, my cousin was over here the other day and iI think she might have hidden it ( she is 2 and 8 months and she has done it before)


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Leo update: they are doing fine so far. I can't take pictures because I can't find my memory card, my cousin was over here the other day and iI think she might have hidden it ( she is 2 and 8 months and she has done it before)



Aren't families great!


----------



## Yvonne G

Buy another one. (not cousin)


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Buy another one. (not cousin)



Wonder what one would cost (cousin not memory card).


----------



## Jacqui

Trying to figure out, if I like rose bushes because of the roses or because I just like having my arms shredded when I work with them.


----------



## dmarcus

Jacqui said:


> Trying to figure out, if I like rose bushes because of the roses or because I am just like having my arms shredded when I work with them.



You like the pain that you feel every time you get grabbed by one of those thorns...


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out, if I like rose bushes because of the roses or because I just like having my arms shredded when I work with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like the pain that you feel every time you get grabbed by one of those thorns...
Click to expand...


Sometimes I think that just might be true.


----------



## pdrobber

I love this show Grimm. I've never liked a show this much before. Other than maybe a stupid reality show, animal show, or cooking show.


----------



## dmmj

I also like grimm.


----------



## Yvonne G

I tried to watch it, but it didn't grab my interest.


----------



## Jacqui

So what is Grimm about?


----------



## Jacqui

Just saw our weather guesstamations for next week. Looks like we are going to have three days of 70s!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well spring has sprung here in Central Calif. Yesterday was a beautiful day and today promises to be so also.

So are you going to work outside?


----------



## DanaLachney

Ah I wish Louisiana would make up it's mind! Warm all week then Folsom the weekend! I really wanted to get Serenity outside for some teeball practice today but not gonna happen! 



DanaLachney said:


> Ah I wish Louisiana would make up it's mind! Warm all week then Folsom the weekend! I really wanted to get Serenity outside for some teeball practice today but not gonna happen!



Folsom? Lol stupid auto correct!! It was supposed to say COLD this weekend ROFL!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well spring has sprung here in Central Calif. Yesterday was a beautiful day and today promises to be so also.
> 
> So are you going to work outside?



Just in here on break, this one is eating my breakfast break.  Already took a load of branches and vines up to the dump. 





DanaLachney said:


> Ah I wish Louisiana would make up it's mind! Warm all week then Folsom the weekend! I really wanted to get Serenity outside for some teeball practice today but not gonna happen!
> 
> 
> 
> DanaLachney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I wish Louisiana would make up it's mind! Warm all week then Folsom the weekend! I really wanted to get Serenity outside for some teeball practice today but not gonna happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom? Lol stupid auto correct!! It was supposed to say COLD this weekend ROFL!!!
Click to expand...




 I was wondering what Folsom meant.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> I was wondering what Folsom meant.



Auto correct amuses me sometimes  it once changed "SOAKINGS" to "diamonds"?! LOL I was like wait....what?!


----------



## Jacqui

Well it appears atleast one of the big frogs has survived winter... just hope it survives the snappers.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've seen a frog in my pond too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, but you have a big pond, I just have a little pool.   This is a bullfrog. I haven't saw or heard any of the other frogs yet. Still have some cold weather ahead, so I am in no rush to see them. 

I have a couple of enclosures I am redoing which each have pools in them, pools the frogs use. I never know when is the best time for the frogs, to basically kick them out of their pools. I have a new sheep water tank to bury in the area with the hope the frogs will have that for their safe pool to be in.


----------



## Bow

Hmmm I had to spend most of last summer moving 35 or so bull frogs from my pond... I'm also thinking about getting one of the old RES from the pet store where I worked because I went to get peat moss it swam over to see me and get head rubs, now I feel guilty for leaving him there... It doesn't help that they've switched him over to a crap diet and he looks worse for wear.


----------



## Jacqui

Why were you removing the bullfrogs?


----------



## dmmj

Not to sound mean or harsh but a big RES will solve a bullfrog problem.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Not to sound mean or harsh but a big RES will solve a bullfrog problem.



 Not my RES females. Those girls are all so lazy, that if it isn't dead they are not going to chase it down.


----------



## dmmj

Well mine eat anything that fall or goes into the pond, including a baby bird and possum baby.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Well mine eat anything that fall or goes into the pond, including a baby bird and possum baby.



Mine use to be like that and then one year they just stopped. They let their fish swim and never chased them. If a fish would die or you gave them dead fish, they would be like sharks on a bleeding body. Now they still attack and inhale any plant you put in, but nothing else that is alive.


----------



## Bow

dmmj said:


> Not to sound mean or harsh but a big RES will solve a bullfrog problem.



That was sorta the plan! 



Jacqui said:


> Why were you removing the bullfrogs?



Because where I am the bull frogs have no predators and there are MILLIONS, ours didn't meet a nasty end, they just got thrown into a lake that is already swarming with them. We're trying to get the natural frogs and toads back into our pond. I'd actually like one of our native painted turtles but I wouldn't want to potentially spread something nasty to the wild ones.


----------



## pdrobber

Thursday was like 60F and so nice. Friday it was a bit chillier but my coworker asked why I haven't been riding my scooter to work...so today, I did and it was FREEZING. lol.

UGH I want it to warm up so the Russians can go outside.


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> Because where I am the bull frogs have no predators and there are MILLIONS, ours didn't meet a nasty end, they just got thrown into a lake that is already swarming with them. We're trying to get the natural frogs and toads back into our pond. I'd actually like one of our native painted turtles but I wouldn't want to potentially spread something nasty to the wild ones.



Darn, wished you live nearer, I would love for our bullfrog population to increase. I am not even sure I have more then the one.


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> Darn, wished you live nearer, I would love for our bullfrog population to increase. I am not even sure I have more then the one.



I could ship you several hundred if you wanted lol. There's so many in the lake near my house that you can take one swipe with a net and have enough tadpoles and frogs to break your net.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> UGH I want it to warm up so the Russians can go outside.



Me too... and the rest of the tortoises, too. 





Bow said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, wished you live nearer, I would love for our bullfrog population to increase. I am not even sure I have more then the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could ship you several hundred if you wanted lol. There's so many in the lake near my house that you can take one swipe with a net and have enough tadpoles and frogs to break your net.
Click to expand...


I think the only reason I even have the bullfrog I do, is because a couple of years back I bought tadpoles. I think it's neat to watch them change.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning people!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, Jacqui!

This a.m. I woke up and looked at the clock on my cable TV box. It was the normal time I usually wake up, but there was no sun shining, so I turned on the weather channel to see what the weather would be like. Normal sunny weather. Hm--m. Looks cloudy to me...no sun. So I went on about my business, fed the dog, started a load of washing, sat down at the computer. Then I came upon Jacqui's thread about day light savings time! A big "a-ha" moment. Nice and sunny outside now that the sun has come up! And instead of it being my normal time of around 7:30a on the computer, it's almost 9am. Really getting a late start today!


----------



## Jacqui

It;s a drizzly rainy day here. Which in a way is okay, now I have to stay inside and do tortoise chores along with mixing in the housework and of course TFO.  Ash may be coming tonight, after she takes Josh back to college. Sorta a mixed deal, means she will steal my laptop and I won't get work done tomorrow at all. I figured today may be one of the last days for chili, so I got the makings for that at the store this am.

So what's everybody doing today???


----------



## Zamric

nasty, cold and drizzly day in Dallas... Sounds like a good day to go and see a few movies at the theater. Cathie has gone to Washington DC for the next 5 days and time for me to catch up on movies she doesn't want to see!


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> nasty, cold and drizzly day in Dallas... Sounds like a good day to go and see a few movies at the theater. Cathie has gone to Washington DC for the next 5 days and time for me to catch up on movies she doesn't want to see!



Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Merlin M

over cast and not to warm is Scotland today (somehow that is not to surprising!)


----------



## Jacqui

Merlin M said:


> over cast and not to warm is Scotland today (somehow that is not to surprising!)



From reading books, that is always how I imagine it to be.


----------



## Merlin M

We come to expect it! Its not to bad really, April can be absolutely lovely (I would even go as far as say the best time of year to visit is April - June)
Depends where you are as well, I grew up on the west coast, where it rains alot! Now live on the east coast and I miss the rain!!

But I had some cousins when I was little (I say cousins loosely as they were 60+ when I was wee) who bred tortoises (I used to love visiting them!) and they were outside a lot of the time, so can't be too bad (I think the tortoises where Herman's but could have been Horsfield)


----------



## dmmj

Found my memory card, charging camera as we speak, pics will be up soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Alright! Leopard baby pictures!


----------



## Jacqui

Just did one of those things where while your doing it, you mind screams stop, but your body does not react fast enough? I was moving a fairly new light off a tank while I worked in it. As I was sitting the hot light bulb down on the lid next to me, mind mind was racing to tell my arm to stop, I had just added water a few minutes earlier to that tank right through that lid. My arm continued on it's merry way, bulb touches lid, a sizzle happens and then a pop. Blew that bulb to smithereens.   Poor kitties all raced to safer zones.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Found my memory card, charging camera as we speak, pics will be up soon.



Yippee! Yippee! Hooray!!!!

I've got the lazies today. My house is looking pretty dirty, but I just don't have the umph to do anything about it. Went to the store for grocery shopping earlier, picked up dog poop, and now, here I sit. Wish there were a pill that would give you some get up and go.

Has anyone here ever had their email account compromised? Happened to me a couple days ago. My sister, Maggie, told me that my email account sent her a link to a spam message. Then my son in Texas told me the same thing. I thought I was pretty much immune from this sort of thing because I don't ever put any names in the address book, but evidently "they" look at your "sent" messages and use those addresses. So I've deleted all my stored messages, changed my password and verification questions. So what does my IProvider do but send me an email with my new password shown in it. How stupid can they be? I only hope I saw and deleted it before my hacker did. I have always used the same password for EVERYTHING I do on the 'net. So I had to go to all those accounts and change my email address and give a new password. Its bad because, for instance, if you shop on Amazon.com, all you have to do is enter your email and password and Amazon takes care of all the rest. They keep track of your credit card # and you just shop and check out and everything is taken care of. So now I'm trying to figure out how to get my credit card # off their memory.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Has anyone here ever had their email account compromised? Happened to me a couple days ago. My sister, Maggie, told me that my email account sent her a link to a spam message. Then my son in Texas told me the same thing. I thought I was pretty much immune from this sort of thing because I don't ever put any names in the address book, but evidently "they" look at your "sent" messages and use those addresses. So I've deleted all my stored messages, changed my password and verification questions. So what does my IProvider do but send me an email with my new password shown in it. How stupid can they be? I only hope I saw and deleted it before my hacker did. I have always used the same password for EVERYTHING I do on the 'net. So I had to go to all those accounts and change my email address and give a new password. Its bad because, for instance, if you shop on Amazon.com, all you have to do is enter your email and password and Amazon takes care of all the rest. They keep track of your credit card # and you just shop and check out and everything is taken care of. So now I'm trying to figure out how to get my credit card # off their memory.



Happened to me a couple of weeks back. I found out because my email addresses are all so very old, that several came back as undeliverable. I changed my password and questions, too. I left all the account infor as is, so far so good.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> Alright! Leopard baby pictures!



...as you say...


----------



## Kerryann

Check your sent messages and see if you have had your account spoofed before you change anything. If your account is sending then you should change your security questions and your email. Your emails should be complex. It should contain a minimum of 8 characters, one alpha capitalized, one numeric and even better if you have one symbol.



Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! Leopard baby pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as you say...
Click to expand...


Aww so cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> Check your sent messages and see if you have had your account spoofed before you change anything. If your account is sending then you should change your security questions and your email. Your emails should be complex. It should contain a minimum of 8 characters, one alpha capitalized, one numeric and even better if you have one symbol.





Far as I know, Maggie and my son were the only two people who received the bad messages. I looked in my "sent" file, and there wasn't anything bad in there. I've changed everything now. And I changed the email address that is used on my 'net purchases to a different one.


----------



## Jacqui

Monday, Monday (ba-da ba-da-da-da)​

So good to me (ba-daba-da-da-da)​


----------



## Yvonne G

"Monday Mornin', it was all i hoped it would be
Oh Monday Mornin', monday mornin' couldn't guarntee
That Monday evenin' you would still be here with me"


----------



## Kerryann

I am feeling tired after having sprung forward 
Here's what I did this weekend:
This started out as a project to replace the hinges on the cabinets and to add some knobs.
Then I decided while I had the doors off I should clean them.
Then I decided I should sand and stain them












Here is what the kitchen looked like with everything pulled out




Here is one set of cabinets that are completely done:




Tonight I will snap a pic after I get all of the doors completed. 
Next we are repainting that room to a rust color and adding a back splash. My husband wants tin and I want mosaic glass tile.


----------



## Jacqui

Looks nice once you got them done. I want to know however, when did you come and take a picture of my kitchen?? Just kidding but every so often it feels like my counters are looking like yours, but without the excuse for them to be that way.


----------



## Kerryann

I got the kitchen done but it's still kinda messy since I had to cook dinner, make breakfast smoothies, bath betty, and make lunches  My counters feel so cluttered still even though most stuff is put away.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, I just lost the screw in my glasses, now the lens keeps popping out.


----------



## Jacqui

*It's totally Tuesday!! Good Morning everybody!!*


I can't believe this weather! It's suppose to be 80 here today and the next several days. Did I sleep into April? The pussywillows have their buds out looking so soft you just want to stroke them.


----------



## Zamric

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## dmarcus

Good Morning...


----------



## Yvonne G

'Mornin' everyone! S'posed to be nice weather here today too. I plan to use my leaf blower, then work in the horse pen for a bit. But really, what I'll probably do is sit in the sun and read.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> 'Mornin' everyone! S'posed to be nice weather here today too. I plan to use my leaf blower, then work in the horse pen for a bit. But really, what I'll probably do is sit in the sun and read.



I bet you can do it all!!!


----------



## Jacqui

If my favorite purple garden gloves have holes in them, does that mean I don't have to do any more yard work?


----------



## cherylim

Evening all!

So, I've been crazy busy, as usual. Story of my life!

But, I'm starting working from home one day a week soon. It's been confirmed. Exciting stuff! I'll have to be getting up and down regularly to help Emrys at this rate, though.

He doesn't usually flip, but he did it three times tonight. It's whenever I'm in the room working, he'll do his best to climb up high so he can see me. Usually, he just tries against the sides of his table until he tires himself out, but today he learnt to climb against his hide at a bad angle. Didn't learn after the first time (when I went over to help), so flipped a second time and was able to right himself, then did it again and I had to intervene.

He's just desperate to get out when I'm around, but this is the first time flipping has happened. I've moved his hide so he can't climb at the same angle he was, and it seems to have helped for now. Wanted to watch him to see if he could right himself every time, but I didn't know how long to leave him so he was left struggling about half a minute at most.


----------



## Jacqui

If the one day a week working from home works out, will they increase it to more days?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> If the one day a week working from home works out, will they increase it to more days?



Nope. It's just one task of many, and the only one I could easily do from home at the same speed (or faster than) I would in the office. It'll be me and one other woman, and one of us will work from home on Tuesday and the other on Thursday, with the rest of the week in the office.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the one day a week working from home works out, will they increase it to more days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's just one task of many, and the only one I could easily do from home at the same speed (or faster than) I would in the office. It'll be me and one other woman, and one of us will work from home on Tuesday and the other on Thursday, with the rest of the week in the office.
Click to expand...


Okay, gotcha.


----------



## Kerryann

Here is the completed kitchen project. The updates have made me hate the granite and want new counter tops though\


----------



## Jacqui

It really looks nice!


----------



## ijmccollum

okay, I am jealous, not only does your kitchen look nice but it is clean too.


----------



## jkingler

That's a nice looking kitchen. 

Also, sorry for the long posting drought on my end. Been skating a lot and carless and taking care of the torts more than talking about it, I guess. 

We have a new (Black) Russian tortoise named Sanya now, so once Laura's replacement camera phone arrives, you will get a chance to meet him, too. 

And lest I forget:



> If my favorite purple garden gloves have holes in them, does that mean I don't have to do any more yard work?


If you don't wanna work, then yes. If you do, then it just means you may need a new pair of purple gloves.


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> That's a nice looking kitchen.
> 
> Also, sorry for the long posting drought on my end. Been skating a lot and carless and taking care of the torts more than talking about it, I guess.
> 
> We have a new (Black) Russian tortoise named Sanya now, so once Laura's replacement camera phone arrives, you will get a chance to meet him, too.
> 
> And lest I forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my favorite purple garden gloves have holes in them, does that mean I don't have to do any more yard work?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't wanna work, then yes. If you do, then it just means you may need a new pair of purple gloves.
Click to expand...


Skating? Congratulations on getting a drink.  

Yeah but the store doesn't have the purple ones any more.  They had leatherish material on the palm and fingers. Plus the purple was easy to find and they didn't get my hands hot and sweaty fast. I do have a few other gloves hanging around, but none in this same style. .... and no I don't "want" to work, but I have to get the long and tall old weeds and grasses out, so I can start trying to get these areas growing things for new enclosures to be put up.


----------



## Bow

Whoo! We seem (fingers crossed) to have a litter of kittens in our shed! I saw Mommy cat looking skinny and bedraggled running in there after begging some food from me before work. I'm going to try to get them into a box and inside because it's snowing like crazy outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw-w...little kittens. Nothing cuter.


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> Whoo! We seem (fingers crossed) to have a litter of kittens in our shed! I saw Mommy cat looking skinny and bedraggled running in there after begging some food from me before work. I'm going to try to get them into a box and inside because it's snowing like crazy outside.



Sweet!! Hope you find them or atleast hope she had sense enough to find a safe and warm hidey spot to have them.





emysemys said:


> Aw-w...little kittens. Nothing cuter.



I wouldn't go THAT far.


----------



## Kerryann

I don't want to say anything so I don't let the jinx fairy out, but I am meeting the marginated tortoise tonight that we may be adopting


----------



## Zamric

Kerryann said:


> Here is the completed kitchen project. The updates have made me hate the granite and want new counter tops though\



I LOVE the granite! the kitchen as a whole looks great!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I don't want to say anything so I don't let the jinx fairy out, but I am meeting the marginated tortoise tonight that we may be adopting


 
Oh, how fantastic! I hope it works out well for you. You have got to be excited!!


----------



## Kerryann

He's coming home Sunday


----------



## Jacqui

That must mean the visit went well.  Pretty guy. I must admit, I know nothing about these guys, as they are a species I have never had the honor of caring for.


----------



## Kerryann

Yah the visit went very well. He was bigger than I thought so my husband will have to build a tortoise enclosure sooner than later


----------



## nicoleandrocky

He's a cute little guy  Wow, just saying but this is a huge thread!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Yah the visit went very well. He was bigger than I thought so my husband will have to build a tortoise enclosure sooner than later



Well he has nothing else to do, does he?


----------



## Jacqui

What a pain in the butt it is, to be sitting here going through all the receipts that piled up in the last year for taxes. Have to mail the tax stuff in to our person by Friday (Mon is their cut off date).  I was born and raised a proud Midnight Tax return sender and it pains me to have to do them early like this.


----------



## Jacqui

*Hi!!!*​


----------



## DanaLachney

Someone stole our trash can :-/


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Someone stole our trash can :-/



Did they atleast leave your trash???  Is this like a round rubber one for outside? Could it have blown away?


----------



## Zamric

Kerryann said:


> He's coming home Sunday



What a Find! Does he have feathered scales behind his eyes?

Very Nice looking Tort.... kinda "Fairy Like"!


----------



## Yvonne G

Stole your trash can? The nerve!

In our city, we have mandatory companies. We don't have the option of choosing which company we want to use. That means, that the company provides the cans. So at least, if someone stole one of my cans, I could get it replaced free.

If it was one of those great big toters, the lids make great tortoise waterers. So maybe you should look for a tortoise person as the thief!


----------



## Jacqui

That's nice that they provide the trash cans. We also have just the one company and we get picked up only once a week. The written limit on how much trash allowed per household is not much, but the guys normally pick up however much you have. Well the guy, he is by himself. The last couple of weeks, I have happened to have my trash cans I was using to haul weds up to the burn site on the opposite side of the driveway from my trash. He still emptied them for me.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Did they atleast leave your trash???  Is this like a round rubber one for outside? Could it have blown away?



Nope they took the trash too! The nerve of some people!  



emysemys said:


> Stole your trash can? The nerve!
> 
> In our city, we have mandatory companies. We don't have the option of choosing which company we want to use. That means, that the company provides the cans. So at least, if someone stole one of my cans, I could get it replaced free.
> 
> If it was one of those great big toters, the lids make great tortoise waterers. So maybe you should look for a tortoise person as the thief!



We only have one company that provides cans as well. I've filed a police report and it will be replaced hopefully rather soon  I do have an extra but it's missing a wheel :-/ and in response to your tortoise person as a theif  I'm probably the only person with a tortoise in at least a 40 miles radious lol  awful long way to drive to steal a can lid  and plus the lids are attached


----------



## Kerryann

I loved how he had his scales all feathered up for the meeting. He peed on me too, which I think means he has marked me has his territory.  We are so excited.

I had a violation too this week. Someone went through my truck the other night  I felt violated even though I don't keep anything in my truck worth stealing. Normally I lock it though.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I loved how he had his scales all feathered up for the meeting. He peed on me too, which I think means he has marked me has his territory.  We are so excited.
> 
> I had a violation too this week. Someone went through my truck the other night  I felt violated even though I don't keep anything in my truck worth stealing. Normally I lock it though.



 Marked you as his is one way to look at it.   Sorry about your truck. Thieves would find this town ripe for picking because few people lock their vehicles or even house doors. Of course, we do have a great watch system... as in very snoopy neighbors who know everybody's business.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how he had his scales all feathered up for the meeting. He peed on me too, which I think means he has marked me has his territory.  We are so excited.
> 
> I had a violation too this week. Someone went through my truck the other night  I felt violated even though I don't keep anything in my truck worth stealing. Normally I lock it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marked you as his is one way to look at it.   Sorry about your truck. Thieves would find this town ripe for picking because few people lock their vehicles or even house doors. Of course, we do have a great watch system... as in very snoopy neighbors who know everybody's business.
Click to expand...


When I told my husband he was like hmmm.. last night as we were going to bed I heard a rickety car outside.. hmmm.... and i was like wtf.. you heard a weird car and you didn't even look outside?  Of course he said, well you didn't lock your truck.


----------



## Jacqui

Anything out of the norm has me checking.  Atleast nothing was taken and a lesson learned.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY

I'm not the only one paranoid hahaha I'm always checking outside for hoodlums...homeless looking people go through the recycle bins looking for plastic to recycle (<--I hope that's what they are looking for) and they come btwn 10pm -3am...they wait until everyone is asleep but I caught one and called the police but the police never comes out EVER!  Thank god I shred important paperwork. Parents even train their kids to steal from peoples backyards! It's sad because we are in new development and people travel from the ghetto to check what we have in the neighborhood, I'm glad I have dogs to scare them off.


----------



## Jacqui

To me it's not being paranoid, it's simply being smart.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how he had his scales all feathered up for the meeting. He peed on me too, which I think means he has marked me has his territory.  We are so excited.
> 
> I had a violation too this week. Someone went through my truck the other night  I felt violated even though I don't keep anything in my truck worth stealing. Normally I lock it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marked you as his is one way to look at it.   Sorry about your truck. Thieves would find this town ripe for picking because few people lock their vehicles or even house doors. Of course, we do have a great watch system... as in very snoopy neighbors who know everybody's business.
Click to expand...

What town do you live in again? I m not asking for any specific reason mind you, no not at all.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY

your right...I'm very cautious about this area.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> What town do you live in again? I m not asking for any specific reason mind you, no not at all.



I don't live in a town, it's a village.   Believe me, this place is mostly older people who do not work. They know ever car and every person's schedule. They know who has visitors and what they also drive. They are very protective of each other and their village. Our biggest crime would be the folks who every so often get drunk at the bar. Maybe one other crime a year here.


----------



## pdrobber

post # 2,000!!! couldn't decide where to use it. so here it is! I wish there was a place to see everyone's outdoor enclosure set ups step by step. I don't know where to start


----------



## wellington

CONGRATS ON YOUR 2000. That would make a nice thread. Is Josh looking on


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> post # 2,000!!! couldn't decide where to use it. so here it is! I wish there was a place to see everyone's outdoor enclosure set ups step by step. I don't know where to start



The big 2000!! yippee and thank you for sharing it with us on this thread.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally, I was able to go out with my little bucket and scissors and collect enough dandelions for all the young tortoises, while watching my helper tortoise grazing. Wish there was enough fresh wild weeds to start feeding everybody every day. Oh well, that will come soon enough.


----------



## pdrobber

you have dandelions?! jealoussss


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> you have dandelions?! jealoussss



Yes, they finally start growing this week and a few clovers. The "bad" weeds started much sooner of course.


----------



## dmarcus

Yeah we have a few dandelions growing. Of course I have put hundreds of dandelion seeds out and they are growing everywhere except where I planted them...


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Yeah we have a few dandelions growing. Of course I have put hundreds of dandelion seeds out and they are growing everywhere except where I planted them...



Ya know, them darn weeds just are not well behaved at all are they.


----------



## dmarcus

Jacqui said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we have a few dandelions growing. Of course I have put hundreds of dandelion seeds out and they are growing everywhere except where I planted them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, them darn weeds just are not well behaved at all are they.
Click to expand...


Nope but the tortoise's don't seem to be complaining about the mixture of grasses and weeds that are growing every where...


----------



## Jacqui

I am complaining.  I wish the good weeds would start acting more like the bad ones and get growing even faster so I can feed them.  Right now spending more time trying to get rid of mainly the stinging nettles, then encouraging any other weed to grow or harvesting any.


----------



## ijmccollum

okay, I checked the tortise table for good plants to start growing and found quite a few but I was unable to confirm if marjoram is a safe plant in a tort habitat. I wanted to start an outside habitat and the area that is best available has sage and marjoram growing it it -- used to be an herb garden, now it is just a mess.


----------



## Yvonne G

Marjoram is edible and quite tasty, but sage is in a family of hallucinogens. I have a purple salvia plant in my leopard pen and they don't eat it, but its a nice hiding place.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> Marjoram is edible and quite tasty, but sage is in a family of hallucinogens. I have a purple salvia plant in my leopard pen and they don't eat it, but its a nice hiding place.



okay, so i'll take out the sage. ahhhhh....I am getting spring fever!

On another note, am heading out from work early to visit the floral shop with my future daughter-in-law. Should be fun, but expensive. Next week it is to the tailor for the groom's party. Dang, it's getting close -- 2.5 months out.


----------



## Jacqui

This is just a guess, but I doubt any tortoise eats sage, because of it's strong smell... much like most of the rest of the herbs. 

Who is paying for the flowers?


----------



## Bow

I had a frenzied meeting with my old manager today. Apparently this poor little guy was repetitively slammed in his cage door... Safe to say I got a free frog. You can kinda see the marks down his back which are bruises/abrasions, he also has at least one broken leg. He seems pretty good, he ate a cricket and has gone from a black color to the yellow in the picture. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dmarcus

The little guy wants to be free no matter how much it hurts...


----------



## Bow

dmarcus said:


> The little guy wants to be free no matter how much it hurts...



Apparently, I think it was more curiosity and then an inability to move away... He seems pretty content now, hiding in his moss. I'm glad, I was really worried for awhile.


----------



## Jacqui

So he was doing this to himself?


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> So he was doing this to himself?



No. One of the people tried to close the tank door and it wouldn't shut, so they pushed it until it made a crunching noise and he fell out...


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he was doing this to himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. One of the people tried to close the tank door and it wouldn't shut, so they pushed it until it made a crunching noise and he fell out...
Click to expand...


  Oh gosh, that person must feel really bad.


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> Oh gosh, that person must feel really bad.



I think so... She's really nice and was still completely horrified when I came in to get him.


----------



## Jacqui

As sure as there are leprechauns to make a wish come true, tis nothing but the happiest of days Iâ€™m wishing you.


----------



## Yvonne G

And right back attcha, Jacqui!

It rained all night last night and now its raining off and on today. I took the opportunity to clean the kitchen. Then, rather than move on to another room, the computer was calling my name.

Going to go grocery shopping later today. And I got a call from the place I buy my horse food that the bag of Mazuri I had them order came in, so I'll stop there and pick that up. One of our members was kind enough to send me some extra Mazuri that she couldn't use. I really appreciated it. But my Aldabs really eat a lot of the stuff. I only feed it once a week, but they get a great big bowl...about 12 - 8oz cups per feeding.

Its very quiet on the forum this a.m. What do all of you have planned for the day? Well, I guess the day's almost over for our friends across the water.


----------



## Jacqui

I went and got Josh yesterday. So we are off and on celebrating his birthday. Tonight, we are meeting up at a half way between our two cities with two other of my children, to celebrate St Pat's and my anniversary. Right now Josh is trying to replace the battery in my new truck, so he can use it to get back and from from college to my place, while he is babysitting my animals for a couple of days while I am gone. Cloudy here and windy. Next is more yard work. The two big sulcatas are enjoying another full day outside, even if they are getting to see much actual sun.

... and boy, that's a lot of Mazuri.


----------



## Yvonne G

What do you mean, "When I'm gone"? Did I miss something?

You said previously that St Paddy's day is your favorite holiday. I see why now. Your anniversary and Josh's B.D. Which anniversary is it, and will your hubby be able to come home for it?


----------



## Jacqui

Actually Josh was born yesterday. The 16th was my Mom's birthday. Her first grandchild and her last one (Josh) on her birthday. Growing up, we always went to my Mother's hometown on St Pat's. The town is mostly made up of Irish (my Mom was 100%), so the entire place celebrates. Jeff is far far away for our anniversary. We seldom get any holidays together.  It's only our 7th.

The going away is for my job (was going to tell ya, honest).


----------



## dmmj

I plan on waiting out the rain that has hit my area, and eating corned beef and cabbage until it comes out my ears.


----------



## Laurie

I'm working  
Well that and reading the forums


----------



## Jacqui

Laurie said:


> I'm working
> Well that and reading the forums



Can you tell us what you do?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Laurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working
> Well that and reading the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what you do?
Click to expand...

I am guessing an assassin for the government, which means if she did tell us she would then have to kill us. That would keep her quite busy there are over 10K of us now.


----------



## Laurie

Im a cat scan tech. The current warm weather and St Pattys day weekend have left our emergency room quite empty. Not too much going on all day, waiting for patients 

Im sure this evening will pick up with a lovely variety of drunk people 

I'm not complaining though, nice to have some downtime, especially because I work 16 hour shifts! 16 Saturday, 16 Sunday. I've been doing this shift in this hospital for over 12 years! Gotta take the "slower" moments when they come


----------



## dmmj

You scan cats?
Why is it no one is ever a government assassin?


----------



## Yvonne G

Because, David (and common sense would have told you this), if you KNEW one was a government assassin, you would have had to have been killed to keep the secret. Well, duh....

I'm shooting for being the 6,000th post on this thread.


----------



## Laurie

dmmj said:


> You scan cats?
> Why is it no one is ever a government assassin?



Meow! You didn't expect me to tell you the truth about my "government" job did you?



dmmj said:


> You scan cats?
> Why is it no one is ever a government assassin?



Meow!! Lol, you dont want the truth about my "government" job


----------



## dmmj

common sense, wait, what?


----------



## Laurie

Sorry, hiccup with my phone. Must be the leaded walls 

I was debating if I could sneak tiny Tina in for a scan! That would be interesting, but I couldn't nuke poor Tina


----------



## Yvonne G

Post number 5940! Sixty to go.


----------



## Kerryann

I got a sunburn today before noon. This is the first sunburn in March I have ever had 
I got all of Henry's supplies today.


----------



## DanaLachney

I saved a turtle from the road today  I was going down the road and noticed something in my lane that looked like a rock with a head so I turned around and went back. I stopped in the middle of the road and picked him up and carried him to the ditch and put him by a stream. When I got back up to the car my four year old said "Mommy why we stop in the road?" I said "Mommy had to save a turtle baby"


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> I saved a turtle from the road today  I was going down the road and noticed something in my lane that looked like a rock with a head so I turned around and went back. I stopped in the middle of the road and picked him up and carried him to the ditch and put him by a stream. When I got back up to the car my four year old said "Mommy why we stop in the road?" I said "Mommy had to save a turtle baby"



Nice save, what was it? I have not yet saw any wild turtles around here this year. My three snappers all made it up from hibernation and had their first fish in months yesterday. I did spot two snakes out and about. One near me where I was pulling weeds and one about half a block away on the road (we sorta encouraged him to get off the road).





Kerryann said:


> I got a sunburn today before noon. This is the first sunburn in March I have ever had
> I got all of Henry's supplies today.




You and my boys. They were both sporting sunburns at supper tonight.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Nice save, what was it? I have not yet saw any wild turtles around here this year. My three snappers all made it up from hibernation and had their first fish in months yesterday. I did spot two snakes out and about. One near me where I was pulling weeds and one about half a block away on the road (we sorta encouraged him to get off the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and my boys. They were both sporting sunburns at supper tonight.





I believe it was a snapper turtle hatchling. It wasn't a RES that much I'm positive of but it had a pointy nose so I'm gonna say snapper. I wish I could have taken a pic. Also it was in the weirdest spot the closest water was a very small stream so idk where I could have come from.


----------



## Jacqui

A snapper hatchling? Those things are cute in an ugly kinda way.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> A snapper hatchling? Those things are cute in an ugly kinda way.



Yes he had a very weird don't look at me look/thing going on  really buggy looking eyes lol his carapace wasn't round but rather sort of elongated like a redfoots carapace is.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> A snapper hatchling? Those things are cute in an ugly kinda way.


That description has been used quite a few times on me.


----------



## Laurie

Seven more minutes and I'm out of here  
Too bad I have to come back in 8 hours


----------



## cherylim

*sob* Hello, all!

At Ian's mum house. Came to visit for the weekend. Was due to leave before 10am but the car broke down. 

They've spent three hours trying to work out how to fix it, but I'm now waiting for a tow truck to take us the three/four hours home. Ugh.

It might be a cheap, easy fix once places are open tomorrow. He's ran the diagnostics and he thinks it's one thing, but I've been researching online and there are far more severe faults that would come up with the same area...one of which I was warned about at my last MOT. I was told this particular part had a few years left in it...now I'm wondering if it's broken earlier than expected. If so, it's more expensive than the car's worth, and I'll have to surrender it. Blah.


----------



## lynnedit

Back from France. Very satisfying to see my daughter, hang out with family, and live the car free life. 
Husband did great taking care of the torts.

Jacqui, your St. Pat's day sounds like a lot of fun. We had family over too (sister, her family, Mom) and had a bottle of wine we brought back with us. It was not green but it was good.
Cheryl, I hope your car does not turn out to be a disaster.
Tried to catch up a bit with pretend chat; where's Helen? I liked hearing about Corfu.

Crummy weather here, winter (which in our area means cold rain mixed with some snow that does not really stick) won't give up its clutches. Still put the torts in the GH, which is so well insulated it does not take much to heat, really. Inside the GH, they have a Rubbermaid dog house that I got on clearance last fall with a red light bulb and insulated, set up as recommended in russiantortoise.org's deck box instructions, on a thermostat. They love it.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> A snapper hatchling? Those things are cute in an ugly kinda way.
> 
> 
> 
> That description has been used quite a few times on me.
Click to expand...


But David, inspite of that we still kinda sorta at times like ya.  





cherylim said:


> ...one of which I was warned about at my last MOT. I was told this particular part had a few years left in it...now I'm wondering if it's broken earlier than expected. If so, it's more expensive than the car's worth, and I'll have to surrender it. Blah.



Rule of life for me has always been, when I start thinking I have all bills paid and some extra breathing room, new unexpected huge bills come along.  Hope you get lucky and it's simple and easy. Still I would think the tow bill would be huge. Sorry your weekend is not turning out as planned.





lynnedit said:


> Back from France. Very satisfying to see my daughter, hang out with family, and live the car free life.
> Husband did great taking care of the torts.
> 
> Tried to catch up a bit with pretend chat; where's Helen? I liked hearing about Corfu.



Sounds like you had a great time on your trip!  Helen does a quick pop in and out. I think she is busy with the normal stuff plus getting ready for all the vacations (and seeing hubby). Then too, I would expect this is getting to the time of year when they start sprucing things up for the tourists.


----------



## Yvonne G

So yesterday we had wind and rain. Today it looks like we MIGHT be in for some sunshine, but its still a bit breezy.

My poor horse is in a mud paddock. I feel so sorry for outside animals in the rain. She has a run-in barn for semi protection, but she seems to prefer standing in the rain and mud. I think the noise on the tin roof makes her nervous.

And just try to pick up horse poop out of that mud. You get more mud than poop.

At least all the pastures are getting irrigated.

Today is laundry day and grocery shopping day. Gotta' get me some Michael Angelo frozen vegetable lasagnas. M-m-m!!!

Tell us about your plans.


----------



## Jacqui

My son is going to be leaving to go back to school in a little bit.  He's fixing us lunch... the last of my frozen chili and some fish sticks ( a leftover partial box in the freezer). Of course, I get to do the dishes. 

Really windy here.


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to love fish sticks when I was a young mother with three growing kids. However, my memory was faulty, because I bought a package a few weeks ago, and they tasted like cardboard! Blecht!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I used to love fish sticks when I was a young mother with three growing kids. However, my memory was faulty, because I bought a package a few weeks ago, and they tasted like cardboard! Blecht!



 Yeah, I don't like the real fish sticks either. These are VanCamps (?) battered fish pieces actually.


----------



## DanaLachney

Jacqui said:


> Yeah, I don't like the real fish sticks either. These are VanCamps (?) battered fish pieces actually.



VanCamps fish sticks are EPIC I've got some in my freezer right now lol


----------



## Jacqui

DanaLachney said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't like the real fish sticks either. These are VanCamps (?) battered fish pieces actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VanCamps fish sticks are EPIC I've got some in my freezer right now lol
Click to expand...


I liked their current sale price, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think there's a "D" in there someplace - Van D Kamps?? Anyway, yeah that's a very good brand. Almost as good as eating at Long John Silver's.

Well, Its happened to me again. I had a message on my phone when I got back from the store from Maggie saying she received an email from my turtoise account with a link in it. So I went online to that email account (its the one I have for here, the forum) and sure enough, in the "sent" file there are about 6 emails with spam links in them that I didn't write. So I had to change that password too.

Last week the spammers infiltrated my emysemys account and I changed that password and security questions. But, my mistake was, I have used the very same password for anything that required a password. It was just easier for me to remember. So now I have a different password for everything.

They must have some sort of program that looks for passwords. But the new ones I've chosen are so wierd, that I've had to write them all down. So now in order to get my passwords, they're going to have to break into my house and find my list.


----------



## cherylim

Well, I'm home. Managed to get it fixed in Newcastle for Â£100.


----------



## Laurie

emysemys said:


> Last week the spammers infiltrated my emysemys account and I changed that password and security questions. But, my mistake was, I have used the very same password for anything that required a password. It was just easier for me to remember. So now I have a different password for everything.



Its always a good idea to use different passwords. I know its tempting to use the same thing or a variation of the same thing. It's also wise to use a combination of upper/lower case, numbers and symbols. Hopefully you don't have to deal with it again 


Glad you made it home, Cherylim


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> So now in order to get my passwords, they're going to have to break into my house and find my list.


I'm on my way.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I think there's a "D" in there someplace - Van D Kamps?? Anyway, yeah that's a very good brand. Almost as good as eating at Long John Silver's.
> 
> Well, Its happened to me again. I had a message on my phone when I got back from the store from Maggie saying she received an email from my turtoise account with a link in it. So I went online to that email account (its the one I have for here, the forum) and sure enough, in the "sent" file there are about 6 emails with spam links in them that I didn't write. So I had to change that password too.
> 
> Last week the spammers infiltrated my emysemys account and I changed that password and security questions. But, my mistake was, I have used the very same password for anything that required a password. It was just easier for me to remember. So now I have a different password for everything.
> 
> They must have some sort of program that looks for passwords. But the new ones I've chosen are so wierd, that I've had to write them all down. So now in order to get my passwords, they're going to have to break into my house and find my list.



Mine are all the same for most of my forums, different for each yahoo and facebook. Just too hard to remember lots of passwords for this old and limited mind.





cherylim said:


> Well, I'm home. Managed to get it fixed in Newcastle for Â£100.



Well that was faster and cheaper then I expected.


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay, today I am a complete slug. Good thing the up-coming week should be mild in comparison to last week.

Found a florist but they were so busy with prom kids that we will have to go back to order and go over the details.

Yesterday I fed CherryBomb some portobello mushroom and romaine lettuce and man s/he noshed like I have never seen 'em nosh before. Also, went to Lowe's to look for materials to create a tort garden. Found cinder block at 6x8x16 at a reasonable price but they didn't have the cap stone. They only have the cap stone for the 8x8x16 but that seems a bit like over-kill for the area I want to convert. What have you all used for perimeter?


----------



## Jacqui

I would have thought a florist would rather work with a customer wanting wedding flowers (big money) as compared to a simple prom flower sales.

I have used metal roofing sheeting, wire, wood, the cement blocks, landscape timbers on the outside enclosures. The metal is working good for the big sulcata so far. I overall love the wire and no, my tortoises pace no more in wire enclosures then in solid sided ones.  Here the landscape timbers did not hold up well.


----------



## ijmccollum

Yeh, I was a little surprised too, but they were running like mad to get all the little corsages out and had people stacked deep picking them up so we made an appointment for Tuesday. We liked her design concepts and if I am going to spend that kind of money, I want to be happy with the out come.

And yeh, land scraping timbers are what I am replacing too, they have rotted out. I am going to try to go with the cinders since it is in the back garden for cost sake. The front of the house I will most likely go with decorative stones.


----------



## Jacqui

The thing I dislike the most with the cement blocks is the weight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Get ready, David...we've got thunder and lightning going on right now. Its headed your way.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> The thing I dislike the most with the cement blocks is the weight.



Yeh, they weigh a ton but should be sturdy. I will definately have to have them delivered. I figure I can stack them two deep and add broadcloth wire for height and as roofing to keep the critter safe from birds and such. I could just do the wire but I want some demarcation from the lawn, and I don't want our lawn service broadcasting stuff into the pen.


----------



## Yvonne G

oo!! oo!! the thunder and lightning is gone and the sun is shining. I've got to hurry outside and do my evening chores before it starts raining again. Talk to you all later...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Get ready, David...we've got thunder and lightning going on right now. Its headed your way.



We get it starting tonight.





emysemys said:


> oo!! oo!! the thunder and lightning is gone and the sun is shining. I've got to hurry outside and do my evening chores before it starts raining again. Talk to you all later...



 I did the opposite, I hurried and did the chores BEFORE the rain came and then got back on here. 





ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I dislike the most with the cement blocks is the weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, they weigh a ton but should be sturdy. I will definately have to have them delivered. I figure I can stack them two deep and add broadcloth wire for height and as roofing to keep the critter safe from birds and such. I could just do the wire but I want some demarcation from the lawn, and I don't want our lawn service broadcasting stuff into the pen.
Click to expand...


Are lawn services careless like that often? We tried getting a pallet on the blocks once, my poor old truck couldn't take the full load. I was for awhile, buying like a dozen at a time every time I went into town. Took a bit longer, but got the job done. Plus was a nice amount of blocks to work with at one time.


----------



## Kerryann

Henry is home now. 
Man prepping and cleaning took all day. I went to the fruit and veggie market after going to the grocery store. The people were out in force today. People are so rude these days... I had to hold my husband back from killing a bunch of people. We bought a whole fridge worth of veggies and fruits. I came home and started prepping the food for the two tortoises. Henry's owner came and dropped him off and we played with him outside for a while. I came back in, cleaned the kitchen. I then had to prep all of our food for the week and make our breakfast smoothies for tomorrow. Went up and cleaned out both closets and found six bags of clothes to donate. Then I made dinner and now I am finally able to sit on my rear.. omg
I just realized I have laundry up in the machine 
And tomorrow is a work day


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...you've been pretty busy!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Henry is home now.
> Man prepping and cleaning took all day. I went to the fruit and veggie market after going to the grocery store. The people were out in force today. People are so rude these days... I had to hold my husband back from killing a bunch of people. We bought a whole fridge worth of veggies and fruits. I came home and started prepping the food for the two tortoises. Henry's owner came and dropped him off and we played with him outside for a while. I came back in, cleaned the kitchen. I then had to prep all of our food for the week and make our breakfast smoothies for tomorrow. Went up and cleaned out both closets and found six bags of clothes to donate. Then I made dinner and now I am finally able to sit on my rear.. omg
> I just realized I have laundry up in the machine
> And tomorrow is a work day



You prepped the food for the week? Wow, I don't even know yet what I am having for tonight's supper.


----------



## Bow

I went to a beautiful wedding yesterday. Sadly there is always that one little kid who touches all the food they can reach while coughing uncontrollably with no noticeable parental units. Now I feel a cough coming on :/ we were also the only couple with no babies. But I got to play with everyone else's babies, which is always fun.


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> I went to a beautiful wedding yesterday. Sadly there is always that one little kid who touches all the food they can reach while coughing uncontrollably with no noticeable parental units. Now I feel a cough coming on :/ we were also the only couple with no babies. But I got to play with everyone else's babies, which is always fun.



Now see this (fill in the blank for yourself) person, would have said to the kid, either you let me help you or go get one of your parents to help, but no touching the food.


----------



## dmmj

I would have dunk the little rugrat in purell, right before booting the parent in the head (Boot to the head)


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> Now see this (fill in the blank for yourself) person, would have said to the kid, either you let me help you or go get one of your parents to help, but no touching the food.



Sadly when a person (totally not myself) suggested your excellent idea to said small child she (not myself) had a handful of durst thrown on her (not mine) favorite pair of jeans, and into an adorable babies face. Then small child ran in circles screaming NoNoNoNonononoNONO! Until she started coughing again, ate all the icing, and ran away cackling. While the mother of adorable baby told person (not myself) "Some of them just turn out evil. Does she even have parents?" LOL  Golly I so want children...



dmmj said:


> I would have dunk the little rugrat in purell, right before booting the parent in the head (Boot to the head)



It was suggested, but to everyone's knowledge she had no parents. At least none that were willing to admit to it.


----------



## dmmj

Well I would probably be embarrassed if that was my kid, I am glad my cousins listen to me when they come over. Their parents are sometimes jealous.


----------



## Bow

dmmj said:


> Well I would probably be embarrassed if that was my kid, I am glad my cousins listen to me when they come over. Their parents are sometimes jealous.



Considering every other child under the age of 4 was watching this child in horror at her behavior, along with their parents. Her mother was probably trying to act as disconnected as possible, she quiet possibly was the extremely intoxicated woman who was staggering around trying to convince other people to let her hold their babies.


----------



## Jacqui

I would have been making a public announcement asking if there was a parent or responsible party for the brat. That kind of behavior should not be allowed. Where was the host of the bridal party?


----------



## dmmj

Maybe kids should be locked indoors until they are 18


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Maybe kids should be locked indoors until they are 18



No, but they should have an adult teaching them proper manners and behavior.


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> I would have been making a public announcement asking if there was a parent or responsible party for the brat. That kind of behavior should not be allowed. Where was the host of the bridal party?



I'm not totally sure who the host was. I think Bryce's sister in law was in charge, admittedly her daughter (though I love her dearly) is equally terrible. I just feel more capable of disciplining her, she also does what I ask because otherwise Aunty Cecilia won't let her pet Walter the Rawr Rawr, or carry her EVERYWHERE. 



dmmj said:


> Maybe kids should be locked indoors until they are 18



Technically I grew up confined to an island until I was fairly old. It didn't do me any harm... I never lick the icing off of someone's cupcakes and then return them to the plate, or throw dirt at people's newborns. Maybe my parents were on the right track...


----------



## dmmj

So the past 2 days the weather at night has been getting cold. so pump up the heater, and bundle up. nice snuggling weather.


----------



## Jacqui

It's a shame that this child made the entire day less then it should have been.


So your an island girl?


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> It's a shame that this child made the entire day less then it should have been.
> 
> So your an island girl?



Yes, I grew up on a little speck of an island on the west coast. Cliffs on all sides, very safe. By the time I was 4 I had memorized all of the books on tidal zone fish and invertebrates, it's not like I really had friends, or anything else to do. I grew up with 2 cats and the family wolf dog for companions, I even had a pet octopus. Ironically Bryce lived just across the bay when I was born but moved away when I was one or two.


----------



## dmmj

Is bryce the BF?


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that this child made the entire day less then it should have been.
> 
> So your an island girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I grew up on a little speck of an island on the west coast. Cliffs on all sides, very safe. By the time I was 4 I had memorized all of the books on tidal zone fish and invertebrates, it's not like I really had friends, or anything else to do. I grew up with 2 cats and the family wolf dog for companions, I even had a pet octopus. Ironically Bryce lived just across the bay when I was born but moved away when I was one or two.
Click to expand...


Were your parents from the island themselves?


----------



## lynnedit

ijmccollum said:


> Yeh, they weigh a ton but should be sturdy. I will definately have to have them delivered. I figure I can stack them two deep and add broadcloth wire for height and as roofing to keep the critter safe from birds and such. I could just do the wire but I want some demarcation from the lawn, and I don't want our lawn service broadcasting stuff into the pen.



They definitely are sturdy. Make sure you stagger them if you have more than one layer. They make 'half' blocks so you can even it up. And if you can't find the cement caps for that size, I think Yvonne has capped cement block walls with wood, like a 1" or 2" x 8"? Trims it up nicely. Or you can fill with soil and plant sedums, etc.




Bow said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that this child made the entire day less then it should have been.
> 
> So your an island girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I grew up on a little speck of an island on the west coast. Cliffs on all sides, very safe. By the time I was 4 I had memorized all of the books on tidal zone fish and invertebrates, it's not like I really had friends, or anything else to do. I grew up with 2 cats and the family wolf dog for companions, I even had a pet octopus. Ironically Bryce lived just across the bay when I was born but moved away when I was one or two.
Click to expand...


Interesting story! That kid at the wedding you went to sounds like a demon. Sadly, that behavior is why I think some don't allow kids under a certain age to weddings, which is too bad, because it is sort of a family activity.

Back to work today after 2.5 weeks off. What a shock.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Back to work today after 2.5 weeks off. What a shock.



That will be a shock and an adjustment. Hope it goes quickly and problem-less.


----------



## Yvonne G

ten more responses and our pretend chat hits the big 6000!! This thing has a life of its own.

Hope this beautiful, cloudy day finds everyone safe, happy and healthy!


----------



## DanaLachney

emysemys said:


> ten more responses and our pretend chat hits the big 6000!! This thing has a life of its own.
> 
> Hope this beautiful, cloudy day finds everyone safe, happy and healthy!



Nice! I'm sure it'll get it today too! Lol


----------



## Jacqui

Suppose to be a rainy day here, but the sun has fought off the clouds for it's time to shine.


----------



## dmarcus

I don't think it will take very long myself. 

Bring on the rain, my garden needs a nice soaking...


----------



## Yvonne G

I had hoped I would be the one to make the 6,000th post, but I'm all through on the computer for the morning. Its time for me to go out and brave the weather, pick up poop and turn on lights.

See you all later...


----------



## Jacqui

byyyyyeeeeee Yvonne! Who knows, you may still be the lucky post.

Are you like me, once you know ticks are around your searching all over for one on you? Yesterday Josh, was the lucky finder of the first tick. Since then, all I can do is "feel" them crawling on me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r-r-r! Its just too darned cold out there for man nor beast!! I fed the horse and tried to pick up the road apples in the mud, but I'm gonna' wait a bit before I go out and tend to the tortoises. There's actually frost on my roof! BR-R-R-R-R-R!!

Thank goodness I don't have a tick problem here. There ARE ticks in the Fresno/Clovis area, but not on my property. I hate those guys.


----------



## dmarcus

I hate ticks, had some on a dog I got from the pound once.. So nasty getting them off...


----------



## pdrobber

Here Yvonne, come and get it!!!....quick!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee, yippee hooray!!!


----------



## pdrobber

and here's reply #6000!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It seems only fitting that the person who "invented" the pretend chat would be the person who reached such a mile stone!!

***said in her best Elvis voice - Thank you...Thank you very much!!!***

On the "forum" page it shows replies = 6001, however on the actual thread it shows 6002 replies. I wonder why the discrepancy.


----------



## pdrobber

it looks like it averages out to about 1,000 posts a month. so let's see post 12,000 on the 1 year anniversary 08-27-2012, 12:03 PM (eastern). That would be cool. Imagine if it could be the same exact post (you having to go pick up a tortoise in about 25 minutes lol)


----------



## Momof4

Awesome!! I was noticing the other day that 6000 was approaching!! 

It has been so rainy and cold here in San Diego! I stained some wood for my enclosure lid Friday and really wanted to finish building it. The weather was horrible but my whole family went out and started constructing it while the rain let up. I'm so excited. I need to add the hinges and mesh and we should be done. 
Shhh , don't tell my husband but I'm very close to adding another RF from Jackrat. I'm trying to get Dusty's brother who is a chocolate!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

My lips are sealed!


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> Were your parents from the island themselves?



No my parents were hippies... Afros and bell bottoms, the whole shebang. They bought our property before I was born for $800 and a pack of beer.


----------



## Merlin M

Bow said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were your parents from the island themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my parents were hippies... Afros and bell bottoms, the whole shebang. They bought our property before I was born for $800 and a pack of beer.
Click to expand...


Shame properties aren't so cheap these days!


----------



## DanaLachney

Momof4 said:


> Awesome!! I was noticing the other day that 6000 was approaching!!
> 
> It has been so rainy and cold here in San Diego! I stained some wood for my enclosure lid Friday and really wanted to finish building it. The weather was horrible but my whole family went out and started constructing it while the rain let up. I'm so excited. I need to add the hinges and mesh and we should be done.
> Shhh , don't tell my husband but I'm very close to adding another RF from Jackrat. I'm trying to get Dusty's brother who is a chocolate!!!



A chocolate???!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Yippee, yippee hooray!!!



See you did get it!! Yippy!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Today was one of those days that was a mixture of being crummy and a comedy of errors. My son, took my new truck back to college with him, so he could use it to come tomorrow night and do my animals for me since I will be gone for two days of job training. That leaves me my old '88 truck to drive to the training.

I decided since it was due to get an oil change to do that today, so I went into the neighboring town for that. I stopped at a place along the way and then the truck would not start. I tried and tried, finally I called for a jump. Then while waiting I decided to try one last time... it started. Went to get the oil changed and had them check the battery... it was fine. Started like four times there at WalMart. I leave and stop to get gas and of course it would not start. Tried a couple of times and made a call, then it started just fine. 

So I took it to another town and to my mechanic who fit me in thankfully. They decided it was a starter. As I drove home, I thought it had a new sound, but as I pulled into my village it got louder and harsher. Went to the top of the hill to call my husband, so he could hear it. He thought starter noise. We talked a bit and as I started it again... it would not start. Called them to come get it. Took over an hour. Was towed to town. The starter was apparently defective, so they replaced it. Hopefully the newest one will get me to my job training tomorrow.


----------



## jkingler

Car trouble is so annoying. I really, really hope you can get to your training. That would suck majorly if your car wouldn't start again...until after you were already late for your training. 



> It has been so rainy and cold here in San Diego!


Rain Diego does not have a good ring to it. I want my sunny San back. :/



> I stained some wood for my enclosure lid Friday and really wanted to finish building it. The weather was horrible but my whole family went out and started constructing it while the rain let up. I'm so excited. I need to add the hinges and mesh and we should be done.


Post pics when you're done? Wanna see it.  And we will have our outdoor enclosure done fairly soon after the rain has let up for a while. Or at least that is our hope! We've decided to let our new Russian friend Sanya reign outside and keep our little babies inside, since they don't need the space out there nearly as much as our older gentleman does. He's been clawing at the sides of his rubberneck container an awful lot since we don't wanna let him out in such crummy weather.


----------



## Momof4

DanaLachney said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!! I was noticing the other day that 6000 was approaching!!
> 
> It has been so rainy and cold here in San Diego! I stained some wood for my enclosure lid Friday and really wanted to finish building it. The weather was horrible but my whole family went out and started constructing it while the rain let up. I'm so excited. I need to add the hinges and mesh and we should be done.
> Shhh , don't tell my husband but I'm very close to adding another RF from Jackrat. I'm trying to get Dusty's brother who is a chocolate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chocolate???!!!
Click to expand...


Yes, a chocolate colored RF! He has 2 left! Hint Hint!


----------



## DanaLachney

Momof4 said:


> Yes, a chocolate colored RF! He has 2 left! Hint Hint!



Hmmmmm.......


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> Today was one of those days that was a mixture of being crummy and a comedy of errors. My son, took my new truck back to college with him, so he could use it to come tomorrow night and do my animals for me since I will be gone for two days of job training. That leaves me my old '88 truck to drive to the training.
> 
> I decided since it was due to get an oil change to do that today, so I went into the neighboring town for that. I stopped at a place along the way and then the truck would not start. I tried and tried, finally I called for a jump. Then while waiting I decided to try one last time... it started. Went to get the oil changed and had them check the battery... it was fine. Started like four times there at WalMart. I leave and stop to get gas and of course it would not start. Tried a couple of times and made a call, then it started just fine.
> 
> So I took it to another town and to my mechanic who fit me in thankfully. They decided it was a starter. As I drove home, I thought it had a new sound, but as I pulled into my village it got louder and harsher. Went to the top of the hill to call my husband, so he could hear it. He thought starter noise. We talked a bit and as I started it again... it would not start. Called them to come get it. Took over an hour. Was towed to town. The starter was apparently defective, so they replaced it. Hopefully the newest one will get me to my job training tomorrow.



That is a ridiculous experience. Good thing you didn't just give up and run screaming down the road.

Kathy, Joe, you had better be all over the pic situation. Winter is a dry spell for new enclosure pics.

Of course, we have rain, even more than usual for the PNW for this time of year. My two bigger females are out in the greenhouse with a rubbermaid dog house/light bulb for nights inside. In this area, the GH is a life saver in Spring and Fall, as they seem so much happier in a bigger space. And we are sprouting some veggies/greens too.




DanaLachney said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a chocolate colored RF! He has 2 left! Hint Hint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.......
Click to expand...


Uh huh, yes.


----------



## Laurie

75 degrees today 

Drinking a coffee and heading over to lowes with my hubby for materials to start working on Tina's outdoor enclosure.

Looks like its going to be a GREAT day!

Enjoy everyone!!


----------



## DanaLachney

FYI the pretty purple Thistles hurt your fingers......just sayin.....


----------



## dmmj

I was thinking of using my moderator powers to be the 6000 post, but I figured it might get into a deletion war with the other mods.


----------



## Jacqui

jkingler said:


> Car trouble is so annoying. I really, really hope you can get to your training. That would suck majorly if your car wouldn't start again...until after you were already late for your training.



Well my truck did start this morning, BUT I had a tire blow on the way. I wrecked the spare tire a few months back and since this is my yardwork truck, I didn't think I should spend the money on a spare. Of course, the jack was at home any how. I ended up being about 10 mins late, but I had called and warned them about 90 minutes before we were to begin, so they had no problems with it. Sad thing is, the tire that blew was looked at by both me and a mechanic yesterday and it looked good. Also it's the new one I just bought two days before Christmas. 





dmmj said:


> I was thinking of using my moderator powers to be the 6000 post, but I figured it might get into a deletion war with the other mods.



Us Mods start paying games with other Mods posts, never.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui...the powers that be seem not to be smiling on you lately. I think I'll wait a bit before I mail you that special something that you've been wanting. After you've had good fortune for a week or so, I'll see about it.

Were you able to take your lap top with you, so you can keep in touch with us? How did orientation go?

David: Its not nice to mess with Mother Nature!


----------



## pdrobber

its getting into the 70s and 80s in NYC in March. most Marches I remember it was snowing and cold. sometimes even snowing into April...what is July going to be like?  I'm going to sweat so much and then shrivel up like a baby sulcata in a tank with pellets. Or melt.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui...the powers that be seem not to be smiling on you lately. I think I'll wait a bit before I mail you that special something that you've been wanting. After you've had good fortune for a week or so, I'll see about it.
> 
> Were you able to take your lap top with you, so you can keep in touch with us? How did orientation go?



Yep I have my laptop. First day was okay, tomorrow will be longer and more actual hands on training. Have been learning some interesting things about this nursery. They actually use real soil here as a major component of their potting soil. Also long strand Sphagnum moss from Canada I believe it was. We went through the greenhouses today and was neat to see all the stages of development and how they do things. This place also has open aired greenhouses so the plants are more use to the actual temperatures and get wind exposure, so they end up a tougher plant.

I told the folks here is like some curse is upon me for taking this job.  I wanted it, so I could use the money from the job to finance my tortoise plants this spring. Well I think my truck costs have eaten them all up already.

Josh is at my house critter sitting, so when I leave here tomorrow night it's picking him up and taking him back to college, so I can have my "new" truck back again. So tomorrow will be a really long day. The motel room is nice, but I miss all them bratty critters crawling all over and helping me type.


----------



## Yvonne G

Getting a little respite from daily chores always SEEMS like an attractive idea until it actually happens. Then you get so homesick...is he doing the chores right? Did he remember this animal or that animal...what about old so and so, did he remember to do that. Its almost not worth it for the stress you go through worrying about what's happening at home.

Well take good notes because we all want to pick your brain about plants and dirt when you get all learned up!


----------



## Jacqui

I saw some really neat plants today, that I would love to get. Most were succulents and that group is one I have major troubles with.  I thought of you, Yvonne, (and the tortoises) when they were talking about how with this warm weather and the way they grow their plants, the plants are maturing faster then wanted. They just had to toss a truckload of pansies into the dumpster.  I saw some in the greenhouse today, that may end up being tossed for being too mature too. They were just so beautiful.


----------



## Yvonne G

They probably would have let you have them if you'd asked. We have a nursery here that will let you "dumpster dive."

Last week I planted a whole bunch of violas and pansies around my front door, then Sunday we had the thunderstorm with lightning and the rain was BIG drops and coming down REAL hard. All my little plants were flattened. I'm hoping with a bit of sunshine they'll straighten up.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey I was thinking about doing some diving.


----------



## Kerryann

My neighbor across the street has turned her whole yard into some organic nature conservation garden. I was thinking I could get some stuff from her.  SHe is always throwing out things she is clearing out. I just wish she'd come over and plant it.


----------



## lynnedit

Kerryann said:


> My neighbor across the street has turned her whole yard into some organic nature conservation garden. I was thinking I could get some stuff from her.  SHe is always throwing out things she is clearing out. I just wish she'd come over and plant it.



You should definitely friend her, lots of good tort stuff, I bet.

I have pansies coming up like weeds through gravel, walkways, even in my paver patio! But I think of them as tort food now.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> My neighbor across the street has turned her whole yard into some organic nature conservation garden. I was thinking I could get some stuff from her.  SHe is always throwing out things she is clearing out. I just wish she'd come over and plant it.



You know, some folks would even come over and plant it for you. Nothing lost, if you atleast ask.





lynnedit said:


> I have pansies coming up like weeds through gravel, walkways, even in my paver patio! But I think of them as tort food now.



I never get pansies to come back on their own, only rarely a viola will.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor across the street has turned her whole yard into some organic nature conservation garden. I was thinking I could get some stuff from her.  SHe is always throwing out things she is clearing out. I just wish she'd come over and plant it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, some folks would even come over and plant it for you. Nothing lost, if you atleast ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have pansies coming up like weeds through gravel, walkways, even in my paver patio! But I think of them as tort food now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never get pansies to come back on their own, only rarely a viola will.
Click to expand...




She probably would. She would I am sure love to extend out her garden. She has the entire front and backyards planted with gardens. she always asks for our grass clippings so she can compost them secretly in her yard. I also love this woman because she is super nosy and will ask people she doesn't know what they are doing in our neighborhood and chase them off 
I swear she spends like six hours a day maintaining her gardens. I use a combo of weed block, wood chips, and a lawn boy to keep my yard looking nice.


----------



## Kerryann

So I have a funny story I have to share. This afternoon I had one of my training classes outside. I have about thirty five people so we had a pretty big area of the park taken up. So I start my session and this guy walks by dressed exactly like prince. I mean this guy had the pleather pants and was straight out of purple rain! I laugh inside and go on with my training. The class was really quiet. No one was asking questions or giving feedback. I usually at least get a few "this is stupid"s. 
After the class I ask our HR person who was in the class about why she thought everyone was so quiet. I thought maybe they couldn't hear or they were enjoying being outside. Apparently prince went behind me and started dancing for his captive audience. Ha ha. You see crazy stuff in Detroit.


----------



## dmmj

I feel so bad we have another member with a failing tortoise (leo) and mine are doing so well. I have offered advice but if anyone else can think of something please chime in, even if only words of encouragement. Here is the thread http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Getting-worried-with-new-hatchling-food-shell#axzz1pnPR6WXb


----------



## dmarcus

Thats too funny about the guy dressed as prince, there are some crazy people around that have no shame...


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Thats too funny about the guy dressed as prince, there are some crazy people around that have no shame...



So they should be ashamed for dressing as a prince? *scratches head* or for dancing behind the back?


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!!*


----------



## pdrobber

good morning! today should be a pretty nice day. nice weather, not much to do (other than work 9-5 but thats not such a busy day for me) will probably enjoy some nice time at the park later.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> good morning! today should be a pretty nice day. nice weather, not much to do (other than work 9-5 but thats not such a busy day for me) will probably enjoy some nice time at the park later.



 Some outside time sounds like a nice plan. So nice to be home and now the sun is even shining here, too.


----------



## Yvonne G

G'day everyone!

Jacqui: Are you finished with your orientation and back home now? When do you start your new job?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> G'day everyone!
> 
> Jacqui: Are you finished with your orientation and back home now? When do you start your new job?



Got home last night, but by the time I took Josh back to college, it was am before I got home to stay.  The AM supervisor has another interview with a possible hire tomorrow, so we are going to meet to get some planning done at that time. She was told maybe Monday, I was told middle of next week.  A lot depends on when we get our timbers, blocks and pallets in to get those set up. Once those are up, plants can come. Once we have plants, we are open. This warm weather has really got things going crazy and they are trying to hurry and get all 41 of these locations up and running. Nebraska tends to lag behind Kansas by a week, so we sorta get put on the back list. I really would have liked for it to have been this weekend.  ...not that I don't have a ton of stuff to do at home. 

Just got back from WalMart and of course I picked up two more grape vines.  I had really wanted some packages of cheap lettuce seeds for the sulcata old pen, but all they had was the expensive packages. 

Came home today to see the hingeback had laid another egg, but had not covered her hole behind her, either that or she is sitting there resting waiting to lay another one.  First two eggs for this female Homes. While I was gone, she had one in the waterdish, which my son proudly found. He loves to discover things like eggs and hatchlings before me.


----------



## lynnedit

Good day! Jacqui, will you be working in a nursery?
Odd that Walmart would not have inexpensive lettuce seeds!



dmmj said:


> I feel so bad we have another member with a failing tortoise (leo) and mine are doing so well. I have offered advice but if anyone else can think of something please chime in, even if only words of encouragement. Here is the thread http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Getting-worried-with-new-hatchling-food-shell#axzz1pnPR6WXb



Poor little tort


----------



## Jacqui

Just one of those temporary ones out in a parking lot. I can't wait to start spending my paychecks on plants for the tortoises. 

What are you up to today?


----------



## Jacqui

I spent the morning doing stuff in the house and at the store, just allowing the ground to soak up as much of those mud puddles as it could, before I went out to work in them. The time came, I grabbed the old thawed salmon for the snappers and headed out. As I was about half way there, it started to sprinkle. Not great, but nothing I can't work in. I get to the snapper area, which is the furthest point from the house, when suddenly the thunder boomed and the sky opened up with a pouring rain. Of course, here I am with the open fish bag knowing I have to rip it into smaller chunks so everybody can have some, before I can retreat to the dryness of the house.  Wet t-shirt contest anybody?


----------



## Yvonne G

At least it wasn't icy snow!!!

Maggie sent me some pictures from her deck showing lots and lots of snow. Which means a cold front will be moving south and my nice weather may be a thing of the past.

I'm in the middle of moving my office around. Its quite a job because I have to empty drawers before the file cabinets are light enough for me to move them across the carpet. I had two drawers full of xerox'd copies of care sheets for every imaginable type of turtle or tortoise. I've decided to toss all of them because all that info is on the 'net now. Plus, these care sheets've gotta be 25 years or more old.

Well...back to work!


----------



## Jacqui

I have a few boxes of those from our reptile club.  So what has motivated you to clean/rearrange the office?


----------



## dmarcus

Jacqui said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats too funny about the guy dressed as prince, there are some crazy people around that have no shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they should be ashamed for dressing as a prince? *scratches head* or for dancing behind the back?
Click to expand...


For dressing like prince in public and dancing behind the back..


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats too funny about the guy dressed as prince, there are some crazy people around that have no shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they should be ashamed for dressing as a prince? *scratches head* or for dancing behind the back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For dressing like prince in public and dancing behind the back..
Click to expand...


But what if he IS a prince?


----------



## dmarcus

Jacqui said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats too funny about the guy dressed as prince, there are some crazy people around that have no shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they should be ashamed for dressing as a prince? *scratches head* or for dancing behind the back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For dressing like prince in public and dancing behind the back..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what if he IS a prince?
Click to expand...


I don't think he does free show's...

I'm sure the guy thought 100% that he was prince...


----------



## dmmj

Only 3 people are allowed to wear capes in public (sadly) darth vader, dracula and lando calrissian


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what if he IS a prince?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he does free show's...
> 
> I'm sure the guy thought 100% that he was prince...
Click to expand...


You mean the guy "formerly known as prince"? I like Prince William better. (my emots aren't working or you would have been seeing the smiley with his tongue sticking out at ya)





dmmj said:


> Only 3 people are allowed to wear capes in public (sadly) darth vader, dracula and lando calrissian



You live a very sheltered life, David.


----------



## Bow

dmmj said:


> Only 3 people are allowed to wear capes in public (sadly) darth vader, dracula and lando calrissian



My second cousin wears a pink cape with a dinosaur and a bunch of sequins on it...


----------



## Kerryann

So today in the park prince didn't make a second appearance. Instead there was a guy walking across the park in slow motion. I don't mean he was walking slow but he was purposely exaggerating every move and like a slow motion scene in a movie. It makes me wonder if the unseasonable weather brings the crazies out or if I just normally don't spend so much time in the park  




dmmj said:


> Only 3 people are allowed to wear capes in public (sadly) darth vader, dracula and lando calrissian



Capes were very in style last season.. just not the old fashioned tie around your neck time


----------



## pdrobber

just kidding, I stayed at work til 7. usually leave there at 5, but there was work to be done.


----------



## Jacqui

*Hi!​*


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi back attcha!

I'm still working at cleaning up and rearranging my home office. I was going to take a picture to show you what a mess I've got going, but I can't find my camera under the mess. I had to take stuff out of the file cabinet drawers in order to move the file cabinets, and the piles have toppled over. Just picture the hoarder's house where you have to climb up on the piles of stuff to get across the room. That's what it looks like. A lady called me yesterday because she found a turtle and I had to tell her I'd get back to her because I can't find my address book with the phone number of the gal who takes water turtles.

(But you notice that my computer is up and running, right? I now where my priorities are!!)


----------



## lynnedit

HI!!!!!!!!

So Jacqui gets first access to lots o' cool plants, Kerryann lives next to a very, uhhh, diverse park, Bow continues to show evidence of her interesting family, Yvonne hopefully won't find spiders during her office overhaul, and Peter works later than he says.

3 females spent night in GH; one in heated dog house, 2 under a random tile in the underbed storage tubs filled with soil, with cables underneath for warmth. Into the upper 30's last night, both sleep areas checked out at 57-58d with temp gun this am at o-dark- o'clock. Insulation seems to be effective. The little female does esp well out there; she eats a lot more than in her indoor enclosure. Now lights are on for basking, so it will be warming up.
Off to long day at work myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

I can't believe I saw my camera in all this mess. I turned off the computer and was climbing over the stacks to go to the kitchen and get started on tortoise food, and the camera was just laying there, looking at me.

This picture really doesn't do it justice. It looks way more open than it really is:


----------



## Jacqui

I just may be wrong on this, but I doubt it, Yvonne your office is no where near able to compete as a hoarder's place.  





lynnedit said:


> 3 females spent night in GH; one in heated dog house, 2 under a random tile in the underbed storage tubs filled with soil, with cables underneath for warmth. Into the upper 30's last night, both sleep areas checked out at 57-58d with temp gun this am at o-dark- o'clock. Insulation seems to be effective. The little female does esp well out there; she eats a lot more than in her indoor enclosure. Now lights are on for basking, so it will be warming up.
> Off to long day at work myself.



Hope the day doesn't feel as long as it is.

I wish I had a greenhouse. Sounds like yours is doing great for the tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G

I absolutely LOVE, *LOVE* the stationery store. I have to limit my visits there to when I really need something, because I can't resist buying supplies.

Everyone needs a pencil or two, especially a mechanical pencil:






And you never know when you might need a map (especially me who only ever drives to the store and back):






And what about some correction tape. Especially now with all the computer usage. Gotta' have correction tape:






Old calculator doesn't work anymore? Put it in a drawer and save it:






I'm so glad I have some rubber stamps. Since I write on paper so much - NOT:






Don't get me started on binders......


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, what do you think about binders???? 

Wow look at the assortment of stickers and stamps!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, what do you think about binders????



LOL!! I just did a 360 turn and within my sight I counted 34 binders. I probably will never open them and re-read whatever they contain, but here they sit, collecting dust. I used to belong to a hoya (plant) club and I have a binder full of their newsletters...a binder for the cactus club newsletter (haven't been in that club for over 10 years). When I first got interested in turtles and tortoises I joined three or four turtle clubs over the U.S. and I have binders with old, old turtle club newsletters in them. I actually DO go back and re-read some of that old stuff. Its really interesting how times have changed.

A couple days ago you asked me why I decided to move my office furniture around. You're going to be sorry you asked:

I have one indoor cat. She's my favorite cat and I love her to pieces, but she has this bad ... I don't know if you'd call it a habit, but when she uses the dirt box, she doesn't squeeze off that last little dingle berry. So she gets out of the box and eventually the dingle berry drops off her someplace in the house. If I don't end up stepping on it (ew-w-w-w), it smells and I have to look for it. So, for the past week or so, when I'm on the computer, I can smell cat poop. But I can't find it. I've lived here in this house or about 15 years and have never moved the office furniture to vacuum behind and dust and clean, so I took the opportunity to do so. and I still haven't found the elusive dingle berry!!


----------



## dmmj

What's a map?


----------



## Kerryann

I love that drawer organizer..


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh yeah...just another thing I picked up at the stationery store!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Oh yeah...just another thing I picked up at the stationery store!



I need one for my junk drawer.
Here is how my day started..
field trip!!!!




Then after delivering everyone home
to this:




to this




Then I went shopping


----------



## Yvonne G

What was with the plastic and heat? Sore feet?

Glad to know you were able to go shopping (and judging from the foot apparel, the shopping weather was mighty nice.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> What was with the plastic and heat? Sore feet?
> 
> Glad to know you were able to go shopping (and judging from the foot apparel, the shopping weather was mighty nice.



They did this wax on my feet, with the hot towels, plastic bags wrapped around them and then the heater pads. They did the same for my hands.

It has been in the 80s all week but today was only in the mid 70s.. but for March this is a heat wave. I thought it was weird how many people were shopping in shorts.. I am still thinking.. it's March :P


----------



## dmmj

Personally I think I would take the hair instead.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> What's a map?



The best thing to use to make sure you don't get lost driving some place new.


----------



## pdrobber

maps are my future. my career.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> What's a map?



Interesting you should ask...proves you are of the male persuasion. It is usually filed right along-side the don't-ask-for-directions file.




pdrobber said:


> maps are my future. my career.



Please explain. I thought you were into the animal rescue business...or do I have you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## pdrobber

I work at a shelter/clinic now. I am going to school for GIS, geographic information systems, computer mapping and spatial analysis, which I've also talked about here.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you should ask...proves you are of the male persuasion. It is usually filed right along-side the don't-ask-for-directions file.
Click to expand...


I have to admit, my husband uses maps quite often! He also has no problem stopping and asking for directions.  





pdrobber said:


> I work at a shelter/clinic now. I am going to school for GIS, geographic information systems, computer mapping and spatial analysis, which I've also talked about here.



When does the other job start or has it already?


----------



## lynnedit

pdrobber said:


> I work at a shelter/clinic now. I am going to school for GIS, geographic information systems, computer mapping and spatial analysis, which I've also talked about here.



You have started that internship now that you had to interview for, right? Or not quite yet?

Yvonne, I love your desk organization pics. I like hardware and office supply stores. Perhaps for my birthday (which is still 2 months away, but why not plan?), I will ask for a gift certificate to an office supply store, lol. I don't have to use the supplies, just organize them.


----------



## Yvonne G

lynnedit said:


> Yvonne, I love your desk organization pics. I like hardware and office supply stores. Perhaps for my birthday (which is still 2 months away, but why not plan?), I will ask for a gift certificate to an office supply store, lol. I don't have to use the supplies, just organize them.



See???? At last!!!! Someone who really GETS me. Like you said, I don't need to use them, but I LOVE organizing them.


----------



## pdrobber

YES the internship has started! It is going great. Funny that the project I was hired to work on focuses on a sample of Southern California, including probably where lots of TFO members live. Anyone taking part in a household travel survey?


----------



## Kerryann

So I went out today to run my errands.. This is what I came home to:


















The dogs ripped open a bunch of the dry supplies we had collected for our doomsday hoard.. We had a 4lb bag of rice pilaf, two bags of 15 bean soup, a bag of mung beans, and a 2lb bag of pinto beans  Oh and four packs of ramen.


----------



## dmmj

Maybe they sensed something?


----------



## nicoleandrocky

My dogs without a doubt would have done the same thing. They love to get into things they aren't supposed to. One time, my dog teddy really ate my homework...


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Maybe they sensed something?



They sensed a butt whipping coming their way 
I can't believe they did it..


----------



## Yvonne G

They're telling you that you should have taken them with you.


----------



## nicoleandrocky

Haven't you been saving up that food for a while now?


----------



## Jacqui

They were trying to tell you, that the food was getting old and you needed fresh.  Either that, or they were trying to point out that you don't have the food protected from possible doomsday, if even they can destroy it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

They panicked, They thought you were never going to come back.


----------



## lynnedit

Turtulas said:


> They panicked, They thought you were never going to come back.



Lol, yes, every day you leave is a doomsday....


----------



## Kerryann

We had bought that food new to add to our hoard.
So today was another day of unbelievable angering.. 
So Friday at the spa I was watching Paula dean make a trifle. I thought I can make that healthier! I made it no fat and low sugar and then I promptly dropped it on the floor. Those damn dogs got none after yesterday though. It was gonna be 150 calories per serving 

Here is a picture before I got all butterfingers




Thank god for MONDAY


----------



## Yvonne G

That looks good!!


----------



## Jacqui

You really trashed it after you flopped it on the floor, rather then letting the dogs enjoy it? I'd have a revolt on my hands here, if I tried that.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Dropped food very seldom makes it to the floor in our house,someone is always watching and waiting.


----------



## lynnedit

What a shame! It looks SO good.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> You really trashed it after you flopped it on the floor, rather then letting the dogs enjoy it? I'd have a revolt on my hands here, if I tried that.



I normally would have let the dogs have some but their systems are so messed up after the Saturday debochle that I thought they shouldn't have anything else added in.  It would have been an easier clean up though.


----------



## pdrobber

come on, who went to the NY show yesterday?!!?


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas said:


> Dropped food very seldom makes it to the floor in our house,someone is always watching and waiting.



 Sounds like my house.


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!



pdrobber said:


> come on, who went to the NY show yesterday?!!?



I'm pretty sure I did not make it, 3000 miles is to far even for torts.



Kerryann said:


> I normally would have let the dogs have some but their systems are so messed up after the Saturday debochle that I thought they shouldn't have anything else added in.  It would have been an easier clean up though.



Then you would have had MORE to clean up, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Laurie

pdrobber said:


> come on, who went to the NY show yesterday?!!?





I really wanted to go to this, I had to work though 

Tina the tort tricked me into second breakfast this morning 
I woke a little late because I worked till midnight last night. Got up, got some coffee, checked on Tina. When she saw me, she ran on over to her food dish. I went and got her some nice collard greens sprinkled with TNT. So I'm over watching her gobble it down, my husband comes in the room and says, "you know I fed her this morning, right?" Tricky tort


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on, who went to the NY show yesterday?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I did not make it, 3000 miles is to far even for torts.
Click to expand...


Now that would depend on the tortoises....


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I've finally finished cleaning and reorganizing my home office. I used to have a drafting table in there, but I don't work anymore, so I dis-assembled that and took it out of there. That gave me a little more room, so I added a comfortable chair so I can now sit and read in front of the wood stove. The chair is in front/left out of the frame. I like the arrangement of the furniture much better now. Before I was facing the window/wall when I was on the computer and cold air came off the window and froze my legs. Now I'm turned more towards the wood stove and its much warmer, plus I'm facing the rest of the house instead of sitting with my back to the room. But, best of all, its CLEAN! (but I didn't find any cat clinkers)


----------



## Kerryann

Looks good


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne while it does look nice, I still think the cat won this round.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning, afternoon, or night!​*


----------



## lynnedit

Good morning!

Yvonne, your office looks so cozy now. And I can't imagine how satisfying the desk drawers are now, lol.

Rain here, torts won't be too happy. They are still out in the GH, one decided to sleep last night in the outside wood hut which is quite dry. Even though the temps went down to 46, I let her as they seem to be much happier if I back off. Will check on her later, GH is just steps away.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Rain here, torts won't be too happy. They are still out in the GH, one decided to sleep last night in the outside wood hut which is quite dry. Even though the temps went down to 46, I let her as they seem to be much happier if I back off. Will check on her later, GH is just steps away.



I applaud you for the backing off. I think we too often are treating these animals like they are complete idiots, instead of animals which have survived for all these years in the wild with odd temperature extremes, droughts, floods, ect..,


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, they seem to be able to predict the weather a bit. Temp in the hut was in low 50's this am (roof is dark grey pond liner). So she seems fine!


----------



## Jacqui

This is just a curious thing about how you feel on this... if somebody did some things in their lives, or perhaps said insightful things, do you still think they can be called "great" if on the other hand they did things the majority of folks feel are extremely wrong (such as murder, rapes, slave keeping, ect)? I feel personally, if I use the term "great" with somebody it means a) I look up to them b) my children should use them as an example to follow. Just me being curious how you all feel.


----------



## Kerryann

I am burned out today. I have to go home and run tonight. I saw this picture on my running fb like thing and it motivated me even more.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I sure hope you don't get eaten on your run tonight.


----------



## dmmj

Are they saying the tortoise is gonna eat the rabbit? if so they should have changed it to a red foot.


----------



## Kerryann

The geese sometimes come after me when I run by the temple pond but I think I should be safe. I will have my lab for protection 
I thought the same thing about the torty eating the bunny.. Maybe the torty is just thinking "why you so fuzzy" or mmm "whats that chocolately round thing back here"


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

I think we over-use the superlatives. A GREAT person, should be someone who has really done something good in their lives. I was too lazy to go back a page to see why you brought up this subject, but I hope I understood what you were asking.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Are they saying the tortoise is gonna eat the rabbit? if so they should have changed it to a red foot.



I think it's actually waiting for those rabbit "raisins" to appear, so this tortoise works just fine. 





Kerryann said:


> I thought the same thing about the torty eating the bunny.. Maybe the torty is just thinking "why you so fuzzy" or mmm "whats that chocolately round thing back here"



Or "so that's what happened to my carrots!"


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I planted tomato plants today, never done that in March before.Len


----------



## Kerryann

I survived. I didn't even see one goose. I hope they aren't laying eggs again too early. We had a warm spring a few years ago and then a cold snap and lot of goose and duck babies died


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas said:


> I planted tomato plants today, never done that in March before.Len



We all made fun of global warming, but I guess it might really be happening, huh? It was a pretty mild winter here. 

(I hate those ugly tomato worms!)


----------



## Bow

emysemys said:


> We all made fun of global warming, but I guess it might really be happening, huh? It was a pretty mild winter here.
> 
> (I hate those ugly tomato worms!)



I always try to order tomato worms. They look so cool, and supposedly they make good lizard food. 
Through an amusing series of events, that probably explains why I don't have wisdom teeth, I managed to tear 3 ligaments (the one running the length of the forearm, the one holding the two bones together, and the one that lets my elbow turn) in my arm. According to my amused doctor it only would have taken a bit more tearing and one of my forearm bones would be "swinging loose" safe to say my excitement at getting a cast was short lived, but I do have to wear a sling. For a very long time.


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> Through an amusing series of events, that probably explains why I don't have wisdom teeth, I managed to tear 3 ligaments (the one running the length of the forearm, the one holding the two bones together, and the one that lets my elbow turn) in my arm. According to my amused doctor it only would have taken a bit more tearing and one of my forearm bones would be "swinging loose" safe to say my excitement at getting a cast was short lived, but I do have to wear a sling. For a very long time.



What your not sharing the "amusing series of events" with us? 





Turtulas said:


> I planted tomato plants today, never done that in March before.Len



I have been dragging myself out of places, so I won't buy a couple of tomatoes to place in the pots near the front door. I just know, if I do the cold weather will come back in full fury... or should I say full flurry.  I like to place tomatoes in scattered places for munching on as I walk the yard, along with a big patch in the garden area.

What type(s) did you plant?


----------



## lynnedit

Bow said:


> I always try to order tomato worms. They look so cool, and supposedly they make good lizard food.
> Through an amusing series of events, that probably explains why I don't have wisdom teeth, I managed to tear 3 ligaments (the one running the length of the forearm, the one holding the two bones together, and the one that lets my elbow turn) in my arm. According to my amused doctor it only would have taken a bit more tearing and one of my forearm bones would be "swinging loose" safe to say my excitement at getting a cast was short lived, but I do have to wear a sling. For a very long time.



Ouch, that sounds remarkably painful.



Jacqui said:


> I have been dragging myself out of places, so I won't buy a couple of tomatoes to place in the pots near the front door. I just know, if I do the cold weather will come back in full fury... or should I say full flurry.  I like to place tomatoes in scattered places for munching on as I walk the yard, along with a big patch in the garden area.
> 
> What type(s) did you plant?



Mmmm, a fresh, warm tomato. Right up there next to a sun warmed strawberry...


----------



## Kerryann

happy hump day


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> happy hump day



Back atcha!





lynnedit said:


> Mmmm, a fresh, warm tomato. Right up there next to a sun warmed strawberry...



You know, I don't have real good luck growing strawberries. I have saw a few of those planted in various tortoise/box turtle enclosures have survived the winter. May be in the near future, atleast a few of them will get to taste a sun warmed strawberry.  Do you have some?


----------



## Jacqui

I am soooo very proud of myself, I went to a greenhouse and walked back out with out anything!!! I am even worse at greenhouses then if I went to a reptile show featuring turtles and tortoises.  





Okay confession time, I could control myself because I want those sells to be done at my greenhouse, which is not open yet.  Plus I stopped first at a farm supply store and bought seeds for the sulcata enclosure and some for undetermined enclosures. I also eyed their boxed bare root grape vines, which are growing and only 6.00 compared to the potted ones at $10. Didn't buy any however, just keeping them in mind.

Then I came home and walked some of the enclosures I have been updating. Hadn't checked on them for a couple of days and it's so great to see all the plants (especially the hostas, daylillies and butterfly bushes all leafing out. Sorta like a walk filled with small gifts being unwrapped all around me.


----------



## dmmj

Why does chinese fast food taste so good? I just had some recently (not any in the past 6 months) and it was so good, I had the mushroom shrimp over steamed rice from a fast food place called (tasty goody) and man it was good. I am still thinking about it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Had a good day today, Like Jacqui I didn't buy any plants, which is unusual for a Wednesday, but I did find some old hand made tools and a cast iron Welcome sign from an estate in Williamsburg Va that I just had to have. Spent a couple hours with our grandson, and made all my wife's deliveries. Oh Jacqui I planted Homestead tomato's an heirloom type. Len


----------



## Jacqui

I haven't tried that one, Len. I really want to get a good Mr Stripey plant. I have bought one every year for the last several, but always seem to end up out on the road, when tomatoes become ripe. Last year I got home at the end of the season, but Josh had not kept up with the tomatoes, so they had all grown and interwoven with each other and I never knew what plant a tomato came off of. This will be the year of Mr Stripey!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> I haven't tried that one, Len. I really want to get a good Mr Stripey plant. I have bought one every year for the last several, but always seem to end up out on the road, when tomatoes become ripe. Last year I got home at the end of the season, but Josh had not kept up with the tomatoes, so they had all grown and interwoven with each other and I never knew what plant a tomato came off of. This will be the year of Mr Stripey!!



I did Mr Stripey a couple years ago, it wasn't a good year "here" for tomatoes, I got one tomato that weighed 1 pound 11 ounces from the plant, but the skin was real tender on on the tomatoes, they didn't last long after ripening and I thought it was hard to tell when they were ready to eat.I have gone back to the old medium size meaty tomatoes, we can only eat so many.


----------



## Jacqui

I always grow too many tomatoes, but I want to try them all and always forget which ones I actually liked best the year before.  So what varieties have you liked the best?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> I always grow too many tomatoes, but I want to try them all and always forget which ones I actually liked best the year before.  So what varieties have you liked the best?


Mostly I don't know the name of them, the reason for not knowing is I am good at saving at least one, or the seeds of one, of the ones I like when we eat out at different places, I do the same with peppers and other things I would like to try and grow, I have some seeds from a very hot white pepper you just reminded me of, now I have to look for them and get them started.But really the last couple of years the heirloom tomatoes have tasted best to me.


----------



## Jacqui

Smart way of gathering seeds! I don't usually even attempt growing much from seeds. I just never seem to be able to get seeds to thrive for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Just was out filling a shopping bag full of dandelions to feed to some of the various tortoises. As I sit here, I am thinking while I do like the price of the dandelions (no money just loss of dignity having folks stare as I hand clip the park, alleyways, sides of the street, empty lot), what I dislike most is when the tortoises are busy munching away on them they are quiet. I like the satisfied feeling I get listening to all the rooms of tortoises crunching away.


----------



## Kerryann

I am going to do a bed area in my yard of dandelion so I can feed the tortys. I plan to have it walled off and set up like a normal garden area. My neighbors are going to think I am a psycho.


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> I am going to do a bed area in my yard of dandelion so I can feed the tortys. I plan to have it walled off and set up like a normal garden area. My neighbors are going to think I am a psycho.


The best way to get dandelions to grow is to go out there and very loudly say " I don't want any dandelions growing here at all, what so ever".
You should have a yard full of them in no time


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> I am going to do a bed area in my yard of dandelion so I can feed the tortys. I plan to have it walled off and set up like a normal garden area. My neighbors are going to think I am a psycho.



I thought we all were psycho. I thought we had to be . Did I join the wrong forum
Jacqui, beef steak tomatoes are always a good eat. 
dmmj you are so RIGHT. But now that we want them to grow, they probably won't


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> The best way to get dandelions to grow is to go out there and very loudly say " I don't want any dandelions growing here at all, what so ever".
> You should have a yard full of them in no time



This is pretty much my theory, too. See by definition a weed is something unwanted, once you start to want a weed, such as a dandelion, it becomes a wild plant not a true weed. Thus it does not "grow like a weed", instead it grows like a wanted plant (not well). Take for instance my stinging nettles and poison ivy, they hear me swear every time I find a new outbreak of them and they see me resort to a weed killer on them, thus they are true weeds and are setting about taking over the world (well atleast my part of the world). Dandelions are wanted so they are not spreading out in my yards, just over in the park, empty lots, sides of the streets, ect.., I think today you can see clearly marked where my property line is.... on my side no dandelions on the other side a veritable golden carpet of dandelions in full bloom. 





wellington said:


> I thought we all were psycho. I thought we had to be . Did I join the wrong forum



No crazies in here, see we are all in our right minds (okay so David is in his left mind  ), it's the folks out there who don't have or don't wish to have turtles and tortoises which are indeed the very sad, unfortunately crazy folks.  We are happily sane.


----------



## lynnedit

It is a fact, we are all certifiable. But since we know that, it's OK.

Berries do well in the Pacific NW but we will have good and bad years. Everbearing are nice because they produce fruit for a longer period.
Tomatos not as successful, because it does not get hot enough, soon enough. We CAN grow green tomatos, however...

I seem to have the best luck getting dandelions to grow by picking the yellow flowers and keeping them in a plastic bag. As soon as they turn to the white seed heads, I just scatter them over the top of the soil. 
Jacqui, sounds like you have cultivated a nice supply!


----------



## Kerryann

My yard is a mess. We bought a foreclosure and the people before us just let the weeds go nuts. We are going to basically til and put down a layer of topsoil then replant a large part of the backyard. In other areas where we have creeping charlie, we are going dig it up and replant the area too. my lawn looks nice and green cut but when I walk through it I see the imperfections. I am probably going to have the rest of the yard treated so I thought if I could make the garden area of untreated tortoise friendly weeds I can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Yvonne G

Most all the weeds are probably edible. It offends my sense of symmetry to see all the junk growing in the grass, however Dudley and the desert tortoises really love it!!

I started walking last night. I went for a stress test a couple weeks ago and it only took about 10 minutes for my heart rate to get up into the stop zone. The time I took the test before that, about 3 years ago, it took almost a half hour. So last night I walked for about 15 minutes. Tonight I went a bit further, but still not far enough. I just hope I can keep doing it. I'm very easy to convince not to go out. Trouble is, its BORING!!!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Most all the weeds are probably edible. It offends my sense of symmetry to see all the junk growing in the grass, however Dudley and the desert tortoises really love it!!
> 
> I started walking last night. I went for a stress test a couple weeks ago and it only took about 10 minutes for my heart rate to get up into the stop zone. The time I took the test before that, about 3 years ago, it took almost a half hour. So last night I walked for about 15 minutes. Tonight I went a bit further, but still not far enough. I just hope I can keep doing it. I'm very easy to convince not to go out. Trouble is, its BORING!!!



I find that you have to find exercise that you enjoy. I personally love running and biking. I really hate going to the gym so the winter months suck for me. I love competitions and races. Maybe if you walk at the mall or like at a garden area you'd like it more?


----------



## Yvonne G

Being a mall-walker sort of intrigues me, however, I only go into town once a week because gas is so expensive and I drive a full size truck. So I plan my shopping/errands around a once weekly trip. I could walk to the mall, but then I'd have to call my daughter to come get me and bring me home.


----------



## Kerryann

I am a weekend mall walker . I love shopping!!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Yvonne, you need an iPod and earbuds while you walk. Then you can walk and bob your head...


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter gave me a disc player several years ago and I really did enjoy listening to my Willie Nelson CD's while working outside, but I'm so active, with the manure rake, shovel, etc. that I would make it skip all the time. And now, for some reason, I can't get it to play anymore.

But, you've given me a good idea. Guess I'll have to price the Ipod.


----------



## dmmj

Ipod's/MP3's don't skip


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Ipod's/MP3's don't skip



True. 
And there are so many sizes/prices and brands now! The iPod shuffle might work for you.
http://www.walmart.com/browse/ipods...eB093011-lLinkFC3MP3Players&ref_values=428720

Download your CD's to your computer and you will be ready to transfer them when you get your new MP3.


----------



## Yvonne G

lynnedit said:


> Download your CD's to your computer and you will be ready to transfer them when you get your new MP3.



Yeah...right...You forget that you're dealing with a dinosaur here.


----------



## jaizei

emysemys said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Download your CD's to your computer and you will be ready to transfer them when you get your new MP3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...right...You forget that you're dealing with a dinosaur here.
Click to expand...


It is actually very easy. 
http://ipod.about.com/od/gettingsongsoffyourcds/ss/ripping_cds.htm

The iPod shuffles are great for when you're moving around. I use one at work everyday.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks, Cameron:

I've added your link to my bookmarks so that I'll be able to find it again once I get the shuffle. Its only $45, so I should be able to afford that...and whoopie!! payday is tomorrow!!


----------



## Jacqui

Had a wonderful night last night celebrating my daughter's birthday a day early and getting to spend the night in hubby's truck. He also brought me a sweet Leopard from NJ. Thanks once more to the member, Irwin4530, for giving her to me!


----------



## Yvonne G

Another leopard? How many does that make now? How old is your daughter? Was she an April Fool?

Speaking of April Fool, I heard on the news today that YAHOO is having a big shake-up. Then I come on the forum and Jaizei shows us a video of YAHOO's new map 8 trac or some such thing...which is an April Fool's joke perpetrated a day early. So now I'm wondering if the shake-up is real.


----------



## Jacqui

No, I wanted her to be born on April 1, but it was a Saturday and they don't do planned C-sections on the weekend.  23 yrs old now.  Boy, I be gettin' old!!


----------



## Yvonne G

*YOU'RE* getting old...My daugher came over today and brought her son's latest girlfriend to look at my tortoises. The GF is 27 years old! She's only two years older than my grandson. Just think about it...if my grand daughter didn't have as yet un-diagnosed bi-polar/manic-depressive/schizophrenic disease, and if my grandson would settle down to one girlfriend...I could very well be a GREAT grandmother. Can you imagine it? In my mind, I'm still a young spring chicken. ***thinks quietly: unless being old suits a purpose, like getting cheaper dinners at the restaurent, or better seats on the bus***


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> *YOU'RE* getting old...My daugher came over today and brought her son's latest girlfriend to look at my tortoises. The GF is 27 years old! She's only two years older than my grandson. Just think about it...if my grand daughter didn't have as yet un-diagnosed bi-polar/manic-depressive/schizophrenic disease, and if my grandson would settle down to one girlfriend...I could very well be a GREAT grandmother. Can you imagine it? In my mind, I'm still a young spring chicken. ***thinks quietly: unless being old suits a purpose, like getting cheaper dinners at the restaurent, or better seats on the bus***



I have you beat!   When I married Jeff, I became a Great Grandmother.  Jeff's first wife was older then him and came with a daughter who is something like only 12 years younger then him, which he ended up adopting. Her two daughters have each had four kids. So I am a Great Grandmother to eight human children. My own children are being smart and not yet having kids, of course currently only one is even in a serious relationship.


----------



## lynnedit

My head is spinning trying to keep your relations straight, Jacqui, but I don't think I am even a grandmother yet, at least as far as I know 

And Yvonne, you can do it, the iPod shuffle is yours, go girl


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU'RE* getting old...My daugher came over today and brought her son's latest girlfriend to look at my tortoises. The GF is 27 years old! She's only two years older than my grandson. Just think about it...if my grand daughter didn't have as yet un-diagnosed bi-polar/manic-depressive/schizophrenic disease, and if my grandson would settle down to one girlfriend...I could very well be a GREAT grandmother. Can you imagine it? In my mind, I'm still a young spring chicken. ***thinks quietly: unless being old suits a purpose, like getting cheaper dinners at the restaurent, or better seats on the bus***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have you beat!   When I married Jeff, I became a Great Grandmother.  Jeff's first wife was older then him and came with a daughter who is something like only 12 years younger then him, which he ended up adopting. Her two daughters have each had four kids. So I am a Great Grandmother to eight human children. My own children are being smart and not yet having kids, of course currently only one is even in a serious relationship.
Click to expand...


I have a weird thing too. My cousin who I raised and I consider my "kid", her fiance turned 30 today which is my husbands age 
I am only 11 years older than her but I raised her from 13 on. I never had any cute years but had to endure the rabid teenager years. She made me want to rip out my uterus and throw it at her almost daily but I think now after 6 years I am ready to have a kid... maybe...


----------



## lynnedit

Wow, that's amazing that you were able to do that for her!


----------



## Kerryann

What's more amazing is how well she has done for herself


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning, afternoon, or night!*


----------



## lynnedit

Morning! How goes it?



Kerryann said:


> What's more amazing is how well she has done for herself



You should both be proud.


----------



## Yvonne G

G'Day back attcha', Jacqui...and all you chatters!!

Its windy today. *I HATE THE WIND!!!!!*


----------



## Kerryann

I am off to get a trail bike. I am so excited.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am off to get a trail bike. I am so excited.




All of my bikes, just knew to naturally trail behind all the other bikes...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to get a trail bike. I am so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my bikes, just knew to naturally trail behind all the other bikes...
Click to expand...


I went for a ride and I have to say that I think riding a real bike is harder than riding a spin bike. I did 5 miles in 21 minutes


----------



## dmmj

I won't post anything here today, so people won't assume it is an april's fools joke.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> I won't post anything here today, so people won't assume it is an april's fools joke.



LOL. (as usual)



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to get a trail bike. I am so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my bikes, just knew to naturally trail behind all the other bikes...
Click to expand...



LOL AGAIN.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I won't post anything here today, so people won't assume it is an april's fools joke.



LOL!!! APRIL FOOL!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like starting later today, we may be losing our sunny weather and replacing it with rain and cooler temps for the next several days. I have a bad feeling, that it will be during this rainy period that they will decide they now can send us out our pallets, cement blocks, ect.., to build our greenhouse.  I won't be missing too much the upper 80s for temps, but would have ordered it being in the 70s instead of 60s.  Atleast it means I won't have to be watering the seeds I planted in the sulcata and Russian areas.

How is this week shaping up for all of you?


----------



## Merlin M

I know forecast for snow overnight here!
my week is interesting, was in a photo shoot this morning, and am expecting a new tortoise tomorrow!


----------



## lynnedit

Merlin M said:


> I know forecast for snow overnight here!
> my week is interesting, was in a photo shoot this morning, and am expecting a new tortoise tomorrow!



Oh my! What kind of tortoise are you getting?

Lots of rain in March in the PNW, although we had a couple of breaks for a few hours. Not very good outside tort weather. This coming weekend may be sunnier so I will kick them all outside if that is the case.
My son comes up to visit this weekend!


----------



## Merlin M

another horsfield, I can't wait!


----------



## Yvonne G

G'day everyone! The sun is shining! A little breezy, but its supposed to be warm today. However with the past couple days of wind and rain, its quite cold inside the house! I don't like being cold. So I guess I'll have to go outside and work in the sun! I have a whole greenhouse full of plants to bring out and set around the house. There's a new extension cord waiting to be strung through some yet-to-be-buried PVC to the leopard tortoise shed. I really should check the tortoise nest to see if she laid her eggs yet. And there's always poop to pick up. I guess there's enough to do out there to warm me up. Well...up and at 'em!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> My son comes up to visit this weekend!



Yippy!!!  





Merlin M said:


> I know forecast for snow overnight here!
> my week is interesting, was in a photo shoot this morning, and am expecting a new tortoise tomorrow!



A female or male Russian? What kind of photo shoot?





emysemys said:


> G'day everyone! The sun is shining! A little breezy, but its supposed to be warm today. However with the past couple days of wind and rain, its quite cold inside the house! I don't like being cold. So I guess I'll have to go outside and work in the sun! I have a whole greenhouse full of plants to bring out and set around the house. There's a new extension cord waiting to be strung through some yet-to-be-buried PVC to the leopard tortoise shed. I really should check the tortoise nest to see if she laid her eggs yet. And there's always poop to pick up. I guess there's enough to do out there to warm me up. Well...up and at 'em!



 Yes, get your little behind out there and work, work, work!!


----------



## Merlin M

unknown, Promo shoot for a new bus tour in Edinburgh (I was in 17th century costume)


----------



## Jacqui

Merlin M said:


> unknown, Promo shoot for a new bus tour in Edinburgh (I was in 17th century costume)



Will you show us the picture when it comes out? Please



Okay temps in the high 80s are just too hot for this time of the year. I am sitting here this break with a sweat drenched t shirt and drops falling down my face. All I was doing was hand watering the new seed areas in the sulcata enclosure, adding new water and over flowing the snapper pool to help clean it a bit, hand cutting some tall dock and placing it around a grape vine/flower bed I started last fall for the Redfoots, harvesting a bag of dandelions, all while keeping an eye out on a Leopard who had free roam in one unfenced zone. See nothing so labor intensive that I should be sweating like this.


----------



## Merlin M

I will when/if I get it!


----------



## Jacqui

A few hours ago, I had to tell my youngest daughter, that a friend of hers had died in a car crash this weekend.  My older daughter already knew, since she knew both the victims, but more so the boy. I never met the boy, but the girl had always amused me and I liked her and her foster parents. 

It really got me thinking. I grew up in a much larger city, where my own graduating class was 250-325ish range. My four grew up with graduating classes of less then 20 up to 30 kids. Yet, I don't recall any classmates having died while we were in school or even shortly after. Yet my youngest daughter had a classmate die at 12 from a cold. My oldest son lost a classmate due to suicide by gun. Oldest daughter had one die from an accidental hanging in high school and then the year or so out of high school one died of a long time defect. My youngest, a son had in his junior year of high school, his best friend die in a car crash. Just seems so strange to me, that so many of their friends have died and all so young.


----------



## Merlin M

yeah that does seems strange!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> A few hours ago, I had to tell my youngest daughter, that a friend of hers had died in a car crash this weekend.  My older daughter already knew, since she knew both the victims, but more so the boy. I never met the boy, but the girl had always amused me and I liked her and her foster parents.
> 
> It really got me thinking. I grew up in a much larger city, where my own graduating class was 250-325ish range. My four grew up with graduating classes of less then 20 up to 30 kids. Yet, I don't recall any classmates having died while we were in school or even shortly after. Yet my youngest daughter had a classmate die at 12 from a cold. My oldest son lost a classmate due to suicide by gun. Oldest daughter had one die from an accidental hanging in high school and then the year or so out of high school one died of a long time defect. My youngest, a son had in his junior year of high school, his best friend die in a car crash. Just seems so strange to me, that so many of their friends have died and all so young.



I had four kids die my senior year.  One was a girl killed by a serial killer. One was a boy hit by a drunk driver. One was killed in a 3 wheeler roll over accident. One was a kid who got drunk and was hit by a train. Not all were in my grade though, I think only one of them was a senior.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I had four kids die my senior year.  One was a girl killed by a serial killer. One was a boy hit by a drunk driver. One was killed in a 3 wheeler roll over accident. One was a kid who got drunk and was hit by a train. Not all were in my grade though, I think only one of them was a senior.



A serial killer is different.  I can honestly say I have never even knew anybody who knew somebody killed by one before. Did they get the person?Were you a big school?


----------



## jkingler

All I had was a kid I didn't really know die by crashing into a tree while street racing. You guys and your kids seem to have had it worse than I did. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had four kids die my senior year.  One was a girl killed by a serial killer. One was a boy hit by a drunk driver. One was killed in a 3 wheeler roll over accident. One was a kid who got drunk and was hit by a train. Not all were in my grade though, I think only one of them was a senior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A serial killer is different.  I can honestly say I have never even knew anybody who knew somebody killed by one before. Did they get the person?Were you a big school?
Click to expand...

I went to a school of about 1200 kids. We lived in a rural/suburban area but the school had kids from a large area. It still haunts me to this day. I knew the girl who was killed very well and in fact I baby sat her and her brother and sister a lot. We knew there was a serial killer on the loose taking teenage girls that year. Two girls in a nearby city went missing a few months before the girl I knew and after that my mom had me on lock down.
Here is a story about the girl I knew. http://crimeindetroit.com/Documents/Leslie williams.pdf
Her boyfriend went to school with us too and the boys in the school thought his story about her being abducted was fake. He said a man told them to get out of their car and he tied him to a tree and took off with Cyndi. I remember that poor kid getting beat up and harassed from the time she went missing until the killer confessed.
The sad thing is that this guy should never have been let back out of prison. The only way they caught him was because a would be victim escaped and was able to give the police enough information to catch him.


----------



## DanaLachney

Rescued another turtle off the road again almost in the same spot too. This one was a box turtle and had red paint on it's shell  which meant it was in contact with people recently


----------



## tyler0912

Hi all!


----------



## dmmj

Went down to the price is right again today (monday)

Hey tyler long time no see.


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Hi all!



He's alive!!! 



*G'day to ya!*


----------



## lynnedit

Merlin M said:


> another horsfield, I can't wait!



Good for you! You sound like you have an interesting life! costumes, etc. My son spent a semester in Edinburgh and loved it.

Tyler, where have you been? How are your torts?

Jacqui, I am sorry you had to tell your daughter that news. Just so sad.

Yvonne, I hope you are plenty warm now.


----------



## Merlin M

I think I do... wont tell you how I spent the rest of the day at work though, we less pleasant!


----------



## tyler0912

HAA!! yes im breathing...been busy lately....taking time away from this online world in this time i caught a BUFO BUFO (common toad) He ate great but i let him go yesterday..
I also have tome common toad eggs incubating in my bedroom any info is great!! 


And all torts fine...growing eating...yano...the usual!


----------



## Kerryann

I woke up, had lost 2lbs, my hair was perfect, it was sunny and I thought the day would be great.. Well...........


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I woke up, had lost 2lbs, my hair was perfect, it was sunny and I thought the day would be great.. Well...........



so what happened next?


----------



## Yvonne G

lynnedit said:


> Yvonne, I hope you are plenty warm now.



I finally realized why I was so cold. I had a fever. I guess I had the flu, but no "sickness" with it. I just felt tired, achey, my eye-balls hurt and I was SO cold!! I feel better today, but still not quite up to par. 

I sent off 4 little baby leopard tortoises today. Hopefully they'll arrive in their new homes safe and sound tomorrow. I'll let the new owners fill you in on who they are (and maybe they'll keep us updated with pictures BETTER THAN CAPTAIN AWESOME IS DOING)


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm David, I think Yvonne would really like to see some pictures... 

(*wipes sweat of brow* glad I am not on Yvonne's "grumpy at list" today.)


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up, had lost 2lbs, my hair was perfect, it was sunny and I thought the day would be great.. Well...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happened next?
Click to expand...


I went into work and my first meeting of the day sent me into issue management for the rest of the day.. and it got cold and rainy


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I went into work and my first meeting of the day sent me into issue management for the rest of the day.. and it got cold and rainy



Without giving details that could cause troubles, can you explain that better to me?


----------



## Yvonne G

Something tells me that Kerryann has "issues!!"


----------



## Kerryann

This morning first thing I had a meeting to get a piece of technology approved for a client site. We have already built and distributed an application which uses the technology. I requested over four months ago for the technology to be approved and after five meetings we were supposed to have it approved today. In the meeting they approved one version of the technology which was two versions ago and is no longer available for download (it's a product that always updates to the latest version). When I told this to the people approving they informed me that to get the current version approved I would have to enter another request and start over. I really felt like I was thrown into a vicious circle.  It takes longer to get technology approved than it takes for another version to be released. I wanted to pull my hair out. The committee doing the review said I need to work with the lawyer to review the contract for the licensing and it's an open source or free product from a very well known company.


----------



## Jacqui

I can understand frustration at that one. Seriously, what good is it to waste time and money on something no longer even needing to be approved? 

Nope it's not here yet....


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, afternoon and evening to all you Forum chatters out there in Forum-land. Hope this day finds you all well and happy. Its going to be a good day for me. I've decided I'm just going to get out there and work my little heiney off whether I feel like it or not. If its not windy, I'm gonna' spray weed-killer around the outside of my property. If its too windy to spray, I'm gonna' use the Weed-eater and lawn mower. The weeds in the Russian pen are almost as tall as their fence. Good eating for them, but it doesn't allow the sun in for them to warm up. 

All my tortoises are out and about now. The only problem I had was with the Texas tortoises. They are all VERY skinny. I've had to set them up in a hospital area so I can feed them up and make them warmer than usual.

There are so many fresh, green weeds in all the pens that tortoise poop around here is pretty smooshy, stinky and yuck.

My Manouria girl - Medea - is still working on her nest. From her attitude, I THINK she has laid her eggs and is now scraping leaf litter over the nest for protection. If she ever gets away from it and out of sight of it, I'll dig through and see if there are any in there. fingers crossed.


----------



## Jacqui

... not here yet.....



emysemys said:


> Good morning, afternoon and evening to all you Forum chatters out there in Forum-land. Hope this day finds you all well and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> My Manouria girl - Medea - is still working on her nest. From her attitude, I THINK she has laid her eggs and is now scraping leaf litter over the nest for protection. If she ever gets away from it and out of sight of it, I'll dig through and see if there are any in there. fingers crossed.



I am well and over the moon happy today!!    I hope you have lots and lots of good eggs just waiting for you, when you next look. Then on to great luck with the incubation!


----------



## Yvonne G

***(says she, quietly - I think the blue writing is directed at me!)***


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> ***(says she, quietly - I think the blue writing is directed at me!)***



Has anybody told you lately, you are one smart Lady? 'Cuz you are! 


and not yet... but getting closer...


----------



## tyler0912

Evening all,


----------



## Yvonne G

Are there any Susie Home-makers out there who know a trick to get the squashed-down pile back up? Since I've changed around my home-office, the carpet has these outlines on it where the file cabinets used to sit. What do you think about directing the heat from my hair dryer on it?


----------



## Jacqui

tyler0912 said:


> Evening all,



Hi Ty!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Are there any Susie Home-makers out there who know a trick to get the squashed-down pile back up? Since I've changed around my home-office, the carpet has these outlines on it where the file cabinets used to sit. What do you think about directing the heat from my hair dryer on it?



I'd think it would make the carpet melt together since it is synthetic. I would get the area damp and then rough it up (like you are scrubbing it back and forth to loosen the carpet) with a rag and then let it dry.


PS today is a better day. I lost another LB, did something fun with my hair, got my truck detailed, and came in with an innovation to resolve yesterday's issue and give the customer added value .. and my tortoises were cute this morning too


----------



## Yvonne G

***(says she quietly: its been on the truck since 7:54a, if you're 3 hours ahead of me, that's 7 hours!! is it soup yet?)***


----------



## tyler0912

Jacqui said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ty!
Click to expand...


You okay?


----------



## dmmj

I have not taken any pics of my new leos, because they recently confessed to me, that they feel that if I take their pictures they fear I may steal their souls.


----------



## Yvonne G

uh huh...a likely story.


----------



## ijmccollum

Sheesh, didn't realize how long it had been since I was last in 'till I started reading the thread backwards to try to catch up...still didn't get to my last post.

Hope you all are doing well. The kid's wedding plans are coming along. Almost have everything done. Just a few things to finalize...will post all that when I get there...

Tonight it is family night at the traveling broadway show, Cats. Should be fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've never been to a live show or even dinner theater. Sounds like it should be a nice night out for you and your family.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> ***(says she quietly: its been on the truck since 7:54a, if you're 3 hours ahead of me, that's 7 hours!! is it soup yet?)***



Not soup and they are fine!


----------



## dmmj

meow


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I have not taken any pics of my new leos, because they recently confessed to me, that they feel that if I take their pictures they fear I may steal their souls.



 I like the excuse!!  





ijmccollum said:


> Tonight it is family night at the traveling broadway show, Cats. Should be fun.



I have a variety of that show here everyday with real cats. 





emysemys said:


> I've never been to a live show or even dinner theater. Sounds like it should be a nice night out for you and your family.



I went to one once with my Mom in Omaha. I think I was perhaps in junior high school at the time. Was a really small one. I know we had fun, but other then something to do with harmonicas, I can't recall a single thing about it.


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning!! ... or afternoon and evening for our members outside of the US.

The rains have stopped and the sun is shining, looks like it could be a nice day, but then every day is nice in it's own way, isn't it?


----------



## Neal

I hope I don't get soup.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> I hope I don't get soup.



Me too!


----------



## Kerryann

It looks so nice outside. Today in Detroit it is Tigers opening day (baseball team). It's like a party outside of my office. The drinking began here at 6:30am. The traffic is insane and there is jimmy buffet blaring at the hard rock cafe across the street.  Oh and today is my Friday so double


----------



## Jacqui

Partying just because of the baseball thing???


----------



## Kerryann

Yeah, opening day is a big deal apparently. Which just means it is another excuse to drink, like St Patricks day or Halloween. 
They said today thought its anticipated to bring an additional 3 million dollars into the local economy today, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Neal said:


> I hope I don't get soup.



No, you're more than likely to get a couple of ice cubes. Out for delivery...fingers crossed.


----------



## Yvonne G

B-r-r-r its cold here this a.m. The sun is shining brightly, and if you're standing in it, sheltered from the wind, its pretty warm, but that wind is a killer! It got down to 35 last night and I bit the bullet and allowed my nesting Manouria to stay on her nest. I hope she's ok.

I HATE THE WIND!!!!!


----------



## ijmccollum

dmmj said:


> meow


LL!

The show was fun. It is even more fun when the cast comes down into the audience. My son got into a cat stare down. The show was a Christmas gift from the hubbie to the family -- we are celebrating our 26th anniversay next week, I got us tickets to "Wicked", but we will have to wait till August when the show is in town.



Kerryann said:


> Oh and today is my Friday so double


Is that like a double-header???


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> meow
> 
> 
> 
> LL!
> 
> The show was fun. It is even more fun when the cast comes down into the audience. My son got into a cat stare down. The show was a Christmas gift from the hubbie to the family -- we are celebrating our 26th anniversay next week, I got us tickets to "Wicked", but we will have to wait till August when the show is in town.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and today is my Friday so double
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that like a double-header???
Click to expand...


Yes, like a double header. I was just outside walking to lunch and I feel sorry for the people at the game and tailgating. BRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> Yes, like a double header. I was just outside walking to lunch and I feel sorry for the people at the game and tailgating. BRRRRRRRRR


Oh heck, they'll stay warm from all that beer drinking.


----------



## Kerryann

Yes, like a double header. I was just outside walking to lunch and I feel sorry for the people at the game and tailgating. BRRRRRRRRR 

[/quote]
Oh heck, they'll stay warm from all that beer drinking.

[/quote]

They sound pretty drunk from where I am sitting 
My employees and I are getting out of here before the game gets out though.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a smart move what with the possible side results from the game and the pre and post party.

Neal, are they there yet???


----------



## Neal

*Psst...Jacqui...they're here. *

I told Yvonne that they're dead...tired from a long trip. They arrived active and well, which doesn't surprise me since they're typical bullet proof babcocki.


----------



## dmmj

Did someone else get some of yvonne's babies?


----------



## Bow

I walked inside from feeding the pond fish and apparently a little bird had gotten in the house. He was sitting beside Duki's cage, Duki, being his odd self, was hanging upside down looking at the little bird and said "hello Dukiiiiiiiiiiii" to the poor little guy, just as I walked in. Safe to say then the little bird panicked and began screaming like it had seen a horrifying monster.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> *Psst...Jacqui...they're here. *
> 
> I told Yvonne that they're dead...tired from a long trip. They arrived active and well, which doesn't surprise me since they're typical bullet proof babcocki.



Glad that made it!! Has the baby come yet?





dmmj said:


> Did someone else get some of yvonne's babies?



Seems like.





Bow said:


> I walked inside from feeding the pond fish and apparently a little bird had gotten in the house. He was sitting beside Duki's cage, Duki, being his odd self, was hanging upside down looking at the little bird and said "hello Dukiiiiiiiiiiii" to the poor little guy, just as I walked in. Safe to say then the little bird panicked and began screaming like it had seen a horrifying monster.



Did you get him out okay? What kind was he?


----------



## Neal

No baby, but getting close. June 14th.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> No baby, but getting close. June 14th.




Nope, gonna come on the 13th, which is a great day to have a baby.


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> Glad that made it!! Has the baby come yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get him out okay? What kind was he?






He was a baby junco. Luckily he got trapped under an elephant statue so I could grab him. He probably will have horror stories to tell his friends. Duki is very terrifying...


----------



## ijmccollum

Bow said:


> I walked inside from feeding the pond fish and apparently a little bird had gotten in the house. He was sitting beside Duki's cage, Duki, being his odd self, was hanging upside down looking at the little bird and said "hello Dukiiiiiiiiiiii" to the poor little guy, just as I walked in. Safe to say then the little bird panicked and began screaming like it had seen a horrifying monster.


Oh my h3ll, that's funny. Poor little thing will be scarred for life.


----------



## Jacqui

Bow said:


> He probably will have horror stories to tell his friends. Duki is very terrifying...



... and what about you???


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Did someone else get some of yvonne's babies?



Yes, both Neal and Jacqui. Neal's babies missed their flight and had to stay in Kentucky overnight, so weren't delivered overnight as planned. And when I read the PM from Neal that "...they are dead....
tired..." I about died myself. My eyes didn't move past the "dead" and I thought, "Oh NO!!!" But all's well that ends well. ***says she with the nitro pill under her tongue***

So now I have to go back though my previous PMs and find who was the next person to ask for babies. I have 4 more to go to new homes.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone else get some of yvonne's babies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both Neal and Jacqui. Neal's babies missed their flight and had to stay in Kentucky overnight, so weren't delivered overnight as planned. And when I read the PM from Neal that "...they are dead....
> tired..." I about died myself. My eyes didn't move past the "dead" and I thought, "Oh NO!!!" But all's well that ends well. ***says she with the nitro pill under her tongue***
> 
> So now I have to go back though my previous PMs and find who was the next person to ask for babies. I have 4 more to go to new homes.
Click to expand...


Wait wait...four?? There was one hatchling out with mine and last you shared with us, there was one more coming out of the egg.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had one left over after shipping to you and Neal. Then a couple days ago a real active little f4rt hatched out and was eating food while he still had some yolk sac. Then day before yesterday one hatched and this a.m. another. So, yeah...four. I was going to send that left-over one to you, but the box I chose and the tub to fit in the box would only fit 2 babies.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I had one left over after shipping to you and Neal. Then a couple days ago a real active little f4rt hatched out and was eating food while he still had some yolk sac. Then day before yesterday one hatched and this a.m. another. So, yeah...four. I was going to send that left-over one to you, but the box I chose and the tub to fit in the box would only fit 2 babies.



 likely story!!   Hey, I was blessed to get what I did... and once more ...


*Thank you!!*


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> ... and what about you???



I'm nothing compared to Duki. The bird KNOWS I'm a horrifying monster. He thought he'd be safe with his own kind trapped in the house and then unlike the budgie who was nattering on in bird to him, Duki swings along upside down and starts talking human.


----------



## lynnedit

Bow said:


> I'm nothing compared to Duki. The bird KNOWS I'm a horrifying monster. He thought he'd be safe with his own kind trapped in the house and then unlike the budgie who was nattering on in bird to him, Duki swings along upside down and starts talking human.



Poor thing, thought he had a friend but it turned out to be a bird freak (as far as he was concerned, I am sure Duki is very CUTE)

And good thing the rest of you people are now referring to tortoises as 'babies' and 'torts' and not 'soup' or 'ice cubes'. Way to try to be secretive. Sheesh.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> And good thing the rest of you people are now referring to tortoises as 'babies' and 'torts' and not 'soup' or 'ice cubes'. Way to try to be secretive. Sheesh.



Not us.


----------



## dmmj

I like soup


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I like soup



I have been hungry for chili all day, since it's kinda cold. Interesting isn't it, how just a few weeks ago 60 would have been a nice warm day. Then we had two weeks of upper 80s and 60 is now cold.


----------



## Yvonne G

lynnedit said:


> And good thing the rest of you people are now referring to tortoises as 'babies' and 'torts' and not 'soup' or 'ice cubes'. Way to try to be secretive. Sheesh.



LOL!!!


----------



## lynnedit

I am having homemade (not by me) chicken sausage/vegetable soup soon with crusty bread. MmmmMmm.


----------



## dmmj

Crusty bread sounds bad.


----------



## lynnedit

But it was SOOO good. Pugliese bread; crusty on the outside, soft on the inside (kind of like some people...).


----------



## dmmj

lynnedit said:


> But it was SOOO good. Pugliese bread; crusty on the outside, soft on the inside (kind of like some people...).


No comment


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was SOOO good. Pugliese bread; crusty on the outside, soft on the inside (kind of like some people...).
> 
> 
> 
> No comment
Click to expand...


David, do you think your crusty on the outside?


----------



## Bow

Buhhh... I redid my Moms fish tank today because her cichlid decided he doesn't like plants. Somewhere in the new clean tank is a Raphael cat... Hopefully...


----------



## lynnedit

The dictionary definition of 'no comment' is 'yes'.

And I do like to make things up...

Yipeee, planted a spot next to their outside enclosure with the Testudo mix from Tortoise Supply today! No grass, which just takes over in the PNW. It is blocked off, but I can slip out one 4' section to allow them in when the weeds are established.
Next job is to finish off the opposite side to create a closed in space.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like you both had busy and productive days!


----------



## Bow

I feel like Sheldon Cooper. "Somewhere in this tank crouchest the cat fish of truth".


----------



## lynnedit

Bow said:


> I feel like Sheldon Cooper. "Somewhere in this tank crouchest the cat fish of truth".



Bwaaahaaaa, love it!


----------



## Bow

lynnedit said:


> Bwaaahaaaa, love it!



I took the entire tank apart, went through all the gravel,moved all the rocks. Still can't find it!


----------



## lynnedit

That's just strange...


----------



## Bow

Ha! I ended up finding him in the thing that holds the filter to the wall, he was tucked inside so when I took off the filter I didn't see him...


----------



## dmmj

lynnedit said:


> The dictionary definition of 'no comment' is 'yes'.


No comment


----------



## tyler0912

Morning guys, im soo excited with these tadpoles!


----------



## lynnedit

Bow said:


> Ha! I ended up finding him in the thing that holds the filter to the wall, he was tucked inside so when I took off the filter I didn't see him...



Clever little fellow!



dmmj said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dictionary definition of 'no comment' is 'yes'.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment
Click to expand...






tyler0912 said:


> Morning guys, im soo excited with these tadpoles!



It is an amazing process.


----------



## tyler0912

Lynne, you got that right, they should be swimming tommorow!


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Monday


----------



## Yvonne G

...and good day everyone!


----------



## ijmccollum

and to you too!

Oh yeah...and left over ham to boot! Can't wait for dinner.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter brought me over some of their Easter dinner last night. It was prime rib. I don't know if any of you've ever priced a standing rib roast, but with Jim (her husband) being out of work for almost a year, I'm wondering where they got the money to buy that. Anyway...my plate had a green salad, some broccoli, a twice-baked potato and a slice of meat. M-m-m-m! 

Left-over ham sounds pretty darned good too, though. That's one of my favorite meals.

Actually, FOOD is my favorite meal. I just love to eat.


----------



## dmarcus

Yvonne yours sounds like the meal I had. My wife cooks at an assisted living facility and most of the residents spent the day with family so they had a plenty of food. She made me a plate with two peices of prime rib, a twice baked potato and some asparagus... It was good...


----------



## Yvonne G

and free!!!


----------



## dmarcus

Yes and free, nothing like a good free meal...


----------



## Kerryann

I had a black bean burger and a bunch of sides yesterday. I stayed under 1400 calories yesterday and rode my bike fast for 45 minutes so it was a good day for me foodwise 
On the other hand, I used a new face wash stuff and I now look like I have face herpes ..... apparently it has something in it that I am allergic too. I don't mind my new look as much as I hate how much it is burning today.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmarcus said:


> Yes and free, nothing like a good free meal...



Man, thoses old timers eat well, huh? Who'd a thunk they'd be served prime rib.

LOL, Kerryann:

I'll bet that's uncomfortable. I used an under-eye ointment that is supposed to help with dark circles, etc. The next day my eyes were so puffy it looked like I was bee stung. And for a couple days after that my skin was peeling. Needless to say, I didn't try for a second day of treatment.


----------



## dmmj

Face herpes? are they any different from the regular type?


----------



## tortadise

you guys are making me super hungry.........................until the face herpes came about. haha


----------



## Yvonne G

I have to admit, it is a pretty frightening mental picture!


----------



## dmmj

I am gonna have to apply my patented " skin don't crawl" cream.


----------



## Kerryann

They are really just hives. I put some calamine lotion on them and they already feel better. My husband thinks its half wind burn and half hives. He was like .. wow.. you are a mess  I took some benadryl too. I need to write neutragena a strongly worded letter about not disclosing their crap has citrus in their ingredients


----------



## dmmj

Oh sure the back pedaling begins.


----------



## Kerryann

You can actually get herpes on your skin and your eyes  thank god I don't have that!


----------



## lynnedit

Way to look on the bright side!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Okay so if you ever get both a wind burn and have a breakout of hives I have the remedy. My face looks normal today except you can still sort of see the little dots where the hives were, but I have concealer on so you can see NOTHING of yesterday's disaster. 
Put calamine lotion on the hives and then rub gold bond medicated all over your face. Repeat every few hours until you go to bed and you will wake up without the redness and hives. Oh and I took a double dose of benadryl too. 
Today is an awesome day!!!


----------



## lynnedit

Glad your face feels better! That did not sound fun.

Good Morning!


----------



## Bow

Yum, red cabbage from the garden center. Walter seems to have decided planted food is the best food.


----------



## Jacqui

*Hi!!*


----------



## lynnedit

Where you bin?


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, All!!

Sunny California is in Rain mode yesterday, today and tomorrow. But anything beats the wind! I HATE THE WIND!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. The "chat" has been a bit on the slow side lately. 

Peter??? What's going on?

Tyler??? Jacqui???

Where are our regulars?


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Where you bin?



I started a new job and have been getting our greenhouse set up and am now trying to get the hang of doing the bookwork and making certain the employee hours are done right.  Once you add on those hours to the seasonal increase in yardwork time, well not much left and this old lady does need her sleep.   It will get better soon... I need more sleep! 





emysemys said:


> Good morning, All!!
> 
> Sunny California is in Rain mode yesterday, today and tomorrow. But anything beats the wind! I HATE THE WIND!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. The "chat" has been a bit on the slow side lately.
> 
> Peter??? What's going on?
> 
> Tyler??? Jacqui???
> 
> Where are our regulars?



Does this mean I have become "irregular"???   

Rain here off and on since yesterday and I think will stay in that pattern til Monday.


----------



## cherylim

*walks in quietly, and sits in the corner*


----------



## dmmj

I think someone is sitting in the corner, Must have been a naughty girl.


----------



## Kerryann

Tomorrow I only work a half day and then it's the weekend for me 
Also I found a summer dress and a summer maxi dress that I love.. and I got them on sale


----------



## pdrobber

hello!


----------



## dmmj

What's a maxi dress?


----------



## dmarcus

dmmj said:


> What's a maxi dress?



Lol, I was thinking that myself...


----------



## Jacqui

Dang Yvonne, I hope your happy. You make a post asking where everybody is and a large bunch of them come on and post.


----------



## Kerryann

It's the in term for a long dress as far as I can tell.  They are apparently all the rage this season. It's like a long sundress. I got a tangerine and white striped one.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> *walks in quietly, and sits in the corner*



Is everything going okay? The working at home, the wedding plans, the bike riding, the children's book, your own business, and everything else?





Kerryann said:


> It's the in term for a long dress as far as I can tell.  They are apparently all the rage this season. It's like a long sundress. I got a tangerine and white striped one.



I was gonna say, a maxi is the opposite of the mini.


----------



## dmmj

Sundress? I only have 2 terms for dresses, on and off.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Sundress? I only have 2 terms for dresses, on and off.



You are like my husband.


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundress? I only have 2 terms for dresses, on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are like my husband.
Click to expand...

I like the way he thinks.


----------



## Kerryann

When I put it on he was like "is that a nightgown?" and when I said no he said "thankfully." I think he is not a fan of the maxi dress. I am sure my assistant will say it is a moo moo dress too. My assistant always has fashion opinions about what I wear too.  
I think most men think alike.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Is everything going okay? The working at home, the wedding plans, the bike riding, the children's book, your own business, and everything else?



Ah, coloured text. 

Everything is going fine, I've just been so busy. Most days now, I'm working 15 hours balancing my job and my business. Working from home one day a week is fantastic, though - for my health and my time. I start work at 7, which is two hours earlier than usual, and I can afford to take 2.5 hours for lunch and still finish at my normal time. The bike riding is still happening, but it's rare now because I've discovered an exercise I actually like - running!

Never thought I'd say that, but I've been running regularly now. Bought all the kit. Started off not being able to run more than 200m at the beginning on March, and yesterday I went running twice (once at 6am and one on my lunch break at 11.30am), and both times I managed to run just over a mile without stopping. First time I've done that.

Wedding plans are going well. I've spoken to a florist, found my wedding jewellery and we've picked our songs. As for the children's book, it's taken a back seat until I can afford the rest of the money ($70) for my illustrator. Once he's paid off, I can get it going.

Only other news really is that I'm currently campaigning for tortoise rights a little. Saw some in a terrible state last week, and apparently the RSPCA had already been out and deemed their enclosures 'suitable', so I've taken a complaint elsewhere and waiting to hear back.

How about everyone here? I have some catching up to do whilst I have a few more relaxed days.


----------



## Jacqui

Cheryl you wore me out just reading that.  


*Good morning, afternoon and night to each and every one of you!*

Yvonne you would dislike it here today... windy is the word.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all:

Its pretty windy here too. We've had a really big storm go through overnight. It was raining so hard that it woke me up. I thought someone had turned on the air conditioner the sound was so loud. That only lasted a few minutes, then it went back to a gentle rain. But when I woke up this a.m. its a windy rain storm. I HATE THE WIND!!!!! So this a.m. I get to go out and try to find the horse poop amidst all the mud. Another day to stay inside and read.

Cheryl: You have SO much going on it your life and yet you still take time out for yourself and your fitness. I'm simply in awe!


----------



## lynnedit

Cheryl, I agree with Yvonne! Good for you. Glad you are balancing everything.

At the Oregon coast right now (good ole Mom is checking on torts today). Looking for the sun later. 
I know what ya'll mean about the wind; last weekend was sunny but WINDY one day. How annoying.

Regarding dresses; I try not to wear them. But KerryAnn, yours sounds very nice, don't care what the men say.


----------



## dmmj

So barring bad weather I will be setting up 2 new worm bins, time to break out the rabbit food for a few weeks.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> So barring bad weather I will be setting up 2 new worm bins, time to break out the rabbit food for a few weeks.



Do you build your own?


----------



## dmmj

LOL , no I just buy big containers and fill them with dirt.


----------



## Kerryann

So glad it's the weekend


----------



## Momof4

Looking forward to Bunko tonight! I have had a bad week with a very good friend passing away of breast cancer at 42 with two small children and a strong husband. I have been crying a lot & I'm ready for a night with my friends playing a mindless dice game and some drinks


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> LOL , no I just buy big containers and fill them with dirt.



I guess the worms don't care. 







Momof4 said:


> Looking forward to Bunko tonight! I have had a bad week with a very good friend passing away of breast cancer at 42 with two small children and a strong husband. I have been crying a lot & I'm ready for a night with my friends playing a mindless dice game and some drinks



Oh, that is too bad! There is nothing like good friends...





Kerryann said:


> So glad it's the weekend



YES.


----------



## cherylim

My laptop and my MP3 player both broke last night. Looks like today will be a shopping day, on credit...hello again, debt.


----------



## lynnedit

Ouch, both at the same time!


----------



## cherylim

lynnedit said:


> Ouch, both at the same time!



My laptop's surviving. Keeps breaking temporarily but a short sharp punch is doing the trick each time. Just need to be careful because it's my livelihood - need to get a new one straight away if it breaks.

MP3 purchase is on the cards for tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G

So sorry to hear about your friend's early death, Kathy. That's pretty hard to bear...especially for those kids.


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Looking forward to Bunko tonight! I have had a bad week with a very good friend passing away of breast cancer at 42 with two small children and a strong husband. I have been crying a lot & I'm ready for a night with my friends playing a mindless dice game and some drinks



I have a real faulty memory, so bear with me, is this the member who was not doing so well? Her ID in here was something to do with racing.


----------



## Yvonne G

No Jacqui. I think you're thinking about nascarmw. She hasn't posted in quite a long time, but I think she's still ok.


----------



## lynnedit

Yvonne, your memory (at least for Tortoise Forum) is amazing! 
But that is awfully sad about Kathy's friend.



cherylim said:


> My laptop's surviving. Keeps breaking temporarily but a short sharp punch is doing the trick each time. Just need to be careful because it's my livelihood - need to get a new one straight away if it breaks.
> 
> MP3 purchase is on the cards for tomorrow.



Be sure you back up your work on a regular basis, that could be a disaster.


----------



## Yvonne G

lynnedit said:


> Yvonne, your memory (at least for Tortoise Forum) is amazing!



I remember that it was Torty Mom (Mary Anne) who kept us updated on nascarmw's health. Mary Anne is now the editor of her turtle club's newsletter, so I guess that keeps her pretty busy. I'm wondering how Lisa (mascarmw) is doing? Maybe I'll send her an email.


----------



## ijmccollum

okay, I am going to see if I am technically literate enough to post pics.......
the bridal and bride's maids jewelery, done.http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=bridalwear.jpg http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=bridesmaids.jpg26th wedding anniversary gift from the hubbie.http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=26thanniversary.jpgAnd the CherryBomb outside.

ummmm...okay help, how do I get the pics to show up and not the links?


----------



## Yvonne G

All you have to do is move your mouse over the picture you want to copy, then right click. You should see "copied" show up then fade away. Then come back to the forum and right click again and click "paste."


----------



## Bow

Apparently wolves have started showing up in town. It/they managed to take down my parents friend daughters 200 or so pound beast of a pit bull thing from Mexico, were all sort of surprised because it seemed to happily maul everything else. All they found of Frodo was blood and a collar. Another friends dog was dragged off, he set a trap and caught a 300 pound wolf (I'm tempted to call BS)... Everyone I know is now hiding while clutching their small animals to their chests.


----------



## lynnedit

Yikes, sounds almost supernatural....


----------



## Bow

lynnedit said:


> Yikes, sounds almost supernatural....



The biggest wolf ever found was only just over 200... I think it's one of those grows in the telling stories.


----------



## lynnedit

Lol, tomorrow it will be 500#.
Still, someone you knew lost a pretty big dog, but I suppose it could have been a pack...


----------



## Bow

lynnedit said:


> Lol, tomorrow it will be 500#.
> Still, someone you knew lost a pretty big dog, but I suppose it could have been a pack...



Probably, either way, to close to home to not start being careful.


----------



## Yvonne G

Right away I'm feeling sorry for the wolves. There must be a shortage of natural prey for them to come close to town. Are there laws about killing wolves?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Right away I'm feeling sorry for the wolves. There must be a shortage of natural prey for them to come close to town. Are there laws about killing wolves?



That was my thought, too. Plus I was thinking how lucky to have wild wolves. Also was thinking about the dog and how it sounds like he got a big bunch of karma back... sorry for it's owners however.





ijmccollum said:


> okay, I am going to see if I am technically literate enough to post pics.......
> the bridal and bride's maids jewelery, done.http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=bridalwear.jpg http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=bridesmaids.jpg26th wedding anniversary gift from the hubbie.http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=26thanniversary.jpgAnd the CherryBomb outside.
> 
> ummmm...okay help, how do I get the pics to show up and not the links?



Something tells me green might be one of the wedding colors?


----------



## Bow

emysemys said:


> Right away I'm feeling sorry for the wolves. There must be a shortage of natural prey for them to come close to town. Are there laws about killing wolves?



Where they are has been logged/is being logged, all the deer migrated up through winter to my area. The wolves are just following their prey, so are the cougars. It's just bad because where the prey is now is a community of horse keepers, livestock hobbyists and rednecks. All it takes is one horse to get bitten and it's lights out for anything and everything predatory. Last year a cougar got a miniature horse, after that pretty much every week you heard about the guys shooting "the cougar". A few years back a coyote got a foal, they killed 26 coyotes... 
This is also the town who's ditches were filled with dead deer for a summer...


----------



## Kerryann

Eek about the wolves. I think we are forcing more wild animals into our areas because we keep taking over their habitat. 
We have coyotes in our area now and it worries me because I have a mini schnauzer. My lab is a big sissy too, I think if a coyote attacked the schnauzer she would run and hide. A few years ago the schnauzer got into it with a skunk and cici ran to the back door and cried. She didn't even get sprayed. 
Happy Monday everyone


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Something tells me green might be one of the wedding colors?



Yeh, green.... Now I need to concentrate on getting stuff made for the market. I am soooo behind.

Thanks emysemys for getting them up there. Now when I get home tonight I'll see if I can't get my little Cherry Head posted.

Oh, and hoping you all are having a grand day - minus wolves. I am sequestering myself inside away from the pollen count.


----------



## cherylim

So, I've got a new mobile phone and laptop arriving tomorrow, and my new MP3 player arrived today. Both my MP3 player and laptop decided that dying was their best option, so I purchased my MP3 player with Grand National winnings.

My laptop has still been playing up since it broke the other day. It takes around 20 minutes to work when it starts up, now. Once it's going, it's absolutely fine, but for the first 20 minutes it's constantly clicking the mouse on its own and opens about 100 instances of everything before it crashes. I then have to close every window down one by one before I can use it, but only after giving it quite a few sharp hits to stop it clicking automatically.

I decided with me punching it regularly, it wasn't going to last long. My phone contract is due to end in early August, so today I took out a new contract with a free netbook. I'll run the two contacts alongside each other until I can cancel my current one, and then I'll send the old phone for recycling and get enough money back to cover two months of bill payments. Far too much stress, but better than worrying every day that my laptop will be giving up on me when I need it most.

I also wanted to share this (slightly blurry) picture, taken this morning, of Emrys watching me work. Aww:


----------



## Bow

cherylim said:


> So, I've got a new mobile phone and laptop arriving tomorrow, and my new MP3 player arrived today. Both my MP3 player and laptop decided that dying was their best option, so I purchased my MP3 player with Grand National winnings.
> 
> My laptop has still been playing up since it broke the other day. It takes around 20 minutes to work when it starts up, now. Once it's going, it's absolutely fine, but for the first 20 minutes it's constantly clicking the mouse on its own and opens about 100 instances of everything before it crashes. I then have to close every window down one by one before I can use it, but only after giving it quite a few sharp hits to stop it clicking automatically.
> 
> I decided with me punching it regularly, it wasn't going to last long. My phone contract is due to end in early August, so today I took out a new contract with a free netbook. I'll run the two contacts alongside each other until I can cancel my current one, and then I'll send the old phone for recycling and get enough money back to cover two months of bill payments. Far too much stress, but better than worrying every day that my laptop will be giving up on me when I need it most.
> 
> I also wanted to share this (slightly blurry) picture, taken this morning, of Emrys watching me work. Aww:



I like his soccer ball.






I put a Betta in with my angelfish. I'm not sure if he's behaving cause he's a good boy, or because he's scared out of his little mind. Afteal rules his tank with an iron fist.


----------



## dmmj

Machines don't like to be punched, they have feelings to.


----------



## cherylim

dmmj said:


> Machines don't like to be punched, they have feelings to.



That's why I've decided to give it a nice retirement, under the bed or stowed away in a cupboard, where it can be left in peace.


----------



## lynnedit

cherylim said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machines don't like to be punched, they have feelings to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I've decided to give it a nice retirement, under the bed or stowed away in a cupboard, where it can be left in peace.
Click to expand...


LOL, good idea, sounds like your laptop has dementia.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy hump day everyone


----------



## lynnedit

Same to you!
Good morning/afternoon/evening!


----------



## Yvonne G

I sent Mary Anne (torty mom) an email a couple days ago and she responded this a.m. She says that Lisa (nascarmw) is home and has been home for about 2 weeks. She is starting to walk a little and get around, but she still can't keep any food down. Mary Anne has been taking care of a couple other sick friends and her husband is also sick. She has an awful lot going on in her life right now, but asked me to tell you all "hello" and she misses us.


----------



## Jacqui

I misses Mary Anne...  Glad Lisa is doing better. It has been such a long and rough road for her.


----------



## lynnedit

Thanks for the update, Yvonne! Mary Anne has her hand full.

Ahhh... the weekend. Jacqui, this is when things probably get busy for you at the plant nursery?


----------



## Kerryann

Every weekend this month is crazy for us  
Monday is my husband's birthday and I haven't gotten him anything. What do you get for someone who has and just gets whatever they want? I was thinking about donating on his behalf to an animal charity.


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Ahhh... the weekend. Jacqui, this is when things probably get busy for you at the plant nursery?



Actually I sorta have Saturdays off. I still have to go in at the close of business and get the day's reports and then bring them home to do the books, but other then the hour and a half driving round trip, the 15 mins to get the stuff, and then once home about an hour of paperwork, I am off.

Which is good since what started out as a part time job, has been hard the last week keeping from going over the 40 hours. This week will be close too.

Good news is, Jeff has a Dr appt next Friday and then one on Monday, so I get to see him... when I am either not at work or sleeping... or just too darn tired to care.  


Major weekend plans anybody?


----------



## Bow

I had a busy day! I went out to lunch with Bryce and had a ridiculously good sandwich, and picked up a true freshwater sole. I'd seen him yesterday when I picked up my cories and bristle nose. I know nothing about them (I made sure it was really freshwater) he is REALLY cool, he seems to have buried himself in the sand tank I put him in. Hopefully he'll be out tomorrow so I can take pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

Are those the little flat guys?


----------



## lynnedit

Bow, your tank is coming along! Looking forward to pics.

Kerryann, I like the charity donation. We did that for my kids for part of their xmas gift. We used Heifer International but there are so many options.

Jacqui, enjoy your time with Jeff! Hope the doctor appointments are just routine, nice that it keeps him home for a few days!


----------



## Momof4

Kerryann said:


> Every weekend this month is crazy for us
> Monday is my husband's birthday and I haven't gotten him anything. What do you get for someone who has and just gets whatever they want? I was thinking about donating on his behalf to an animal charity.



I do like the charity idea but how about a massage gift certificate. Men like to be pampered too


----------



## Bow

lynnedit said:


> Bow, your tank is coming along! Looking forward to pics.
> 
> Kerryann, I like the charity donation. We did that for my kids for part of their xmas gift. We used Heifer International but there are so many options.
> 
> Jacqui, enjoy your time with Jeff! Hope the doctor appointments are just routine, nice that it keeps him home for a few days!



Haha. It's one of many tanks...


----------



## ijmccollum

Well let's see if this works....CherryBomb.

Oh H3LL, I don't know what I am doing!

(But I do...


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Well let's see if this works....CherryBomb.
> 
> Oh H3LL, I don't know what I am doing!



 Neither do we!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just a note to everyone...when you see the picture symbol, a light gray rectangle with a little colored square inside in the middle, you can right click on it and it will open the picture in a new tab. So I opened the picture, then copy/pasted the code and inserted it in the post.[hr]
Cherry Bomb is just beautiful! So smooth.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> Just a note to everyone...when you see the picture symbol, a light gray rectangle with a little colored square inside in the middle, you can right click on it and it will open the picture in a new tab. So I opened the picture, then copy/pasted the code and inserted it in the post.[hr]
> Cherry Bomb is just beautiful! So smooth.
> [/quote] I still don't know what I am doing....I am going to have to have an 8yr old give me a tutorial. And I just got an IPhone today -- I am in deep S#!% Sorry, just had to unload. Where do
> 
> i find the image code...what radio button is it...ack, ack,
> 
> I feel like Bill the Cat.


----------



## lynnedit

I have a Mac so it is a bit different on a PC, but if you right click with your mouse on the little grey icon, you should see the IMG code.




Bow said:


> Haha. It's one of many tanks...



Good grief!


----------



## Jacqui

What??? Not one person posted all day yesterday?


----------



## Bow

lynnedit said:


> I have a Mac so it is a bit different on a PC, but if you right click with your mouse on the little grey icon, you should see the IMG code.
> 
> Good grief!



I was in charge of 25 tanks, 11 terrariums, and up to 48 hamsters/gerbils at my old job. I brought a lot of work home with me, I still have the chronically ill hamster Satan, all the fish that I knew I could fix, and the horribly crippled frog that was repetitively slammed in his door. I actually still wish I'd taken Clinger and Sunshine, my beardy babies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everybody! Hope all is going well for you.

We had a pretty wet winter, and now the grass is really growing to town! I had to take the mower to Dudley's pen this a.m. And you should see his poop from all that green grass! Ew.


----------



## ijmccollum

Hi Yvonne, all's well here. Spring has sprung and allergies are in full swing.

On the 'puter topic, I have PC at home and work. I did just update my mobile to iPhone, super sweet, it's like a mini iPad that can make calls. Maybe I can figure out how to upload pics from there. One can hope anyway.


----------



## Yvonne G

I really don't know ANYTHING about the new cell phones. For the longest time I didn't even have one. But recently I signed up for one through C o n s u m er C e l lular. They are mainly for those people, like me, who don't use the cell phone very much. There's no contract, and the Service Charge is only $10 a month. If I make any calls, its 25 cents a call, but I don't make any calls. I just got it for the safety of having a cell phone. I don't think the phone takes pictures or does any fancy stuff. It just makes and receives calls.

I got a Kindle for Christmas, and I'm kind of sorry I didn't get one of the more advanced models. I understand the newer ones are similar to the tablets, where you can go online, etc.

To change the subject a bit. The majority of desert tortoises that come through my rescue are adult males. But there seems to be a changing trend. Just this year, so far I have taken in 3, THREE , females. The one I just got today is the biggest female I've ever seen. She's every bit as big as a male usually is. I haven't weighed her yet, but she's BIG. And quite young. I estimate (by the condition of her shell) she's about 10 or 15 years old. She's a "found" tortoise, so I have an ad in the paper starting Wednesday to see if we can find her owner. I'll go get her picture.

The tortoise in the front is the new "found" tortoise. And the one behind her is a "normal" sized full grown female:









Here's a close-up of her face. I think desert tortoises just have the most interesting faces. Especially the eyes:







And when I was walking back to the house, I saw this picture:






When I'm outside, these two cats are mortal enemies. So I guess this proves that they fight over me. When I'm not there they seem to get along just fine.


----------



## pdrobber

hello! nice pictures Yvonne, it's cold and rainy here in NYC (not complaining actually!) I miss the times when I could keep up with all the new threads and posts on here  the semester is almost over! just need to focus and not procrastinate and slack off too much so that I can actually graduate lol.


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, please graduate.

We have had 3-4 gorgeous days. Dry, high 70's to 80. Perfect tort weather. My tortoise supply med tort seeds are coming up!
Back to a bit of rain now, on and off, but not as cold. Yay!

Yvonne, you are brave to even get (or been given) a Kindle!


----------



## nickercrombie

ijmccollum said:


> Maybe I can figure out how to upload pics from there. One can hope anyway.



It's super easy to post pics from the iPhone. First you need to get the tortoise forum app, the. When you reply to a thread, there will be a + sign in a box in the upper right hand corner next to send, hit that and it will bring up options like attach picture, video, and a couple other things. Hope this helps!


----------



## dmarcus

Good Morning to everyone...


----------



## Jacqui

!!!! Now THAT was a great way to start my morning with a chuckle!! Thanks! Beautiful day out this morning, sunny and warm enough for tortoises outside!

Looking to the future, Sunday is going to be cold at night.  Which means I get the joy of bringing in cart loads of plants, covering some, and some putting under the pallet tables at the greenhouse joy joy joy.  My hands, back, and arms are hurting just thinking of it. Plus Sat night is cold enough, they may have to put plants in and I may have to help them, plus certaily will have to be dragging them out Sun morning too. Did somebody say my husband would be home and I wanted some time (and energy) to be spending with him working on things?  Double drat!

Speaking of hubby, I heard a rumor he will be going pass the greenhouse today and might be willing to take some poor hungry woman out for lunch... and that had better be me. 

So what's going on in everybody's lives today?


----------



## lynnedit

dmarcus said:


> Good Morning to everyone...



Where did you find a picture of me!?!

Jacqui, the weather timing could not have been worse for you.

Our weather is turning cooler this week after a tort weather weekend. Nice while we had it!
Off to work a bit later, after bringing the two smaller torts in.


----------



## Kerryann

That good morning picture made my morning 
Today is my Monday so I have the blahs.

Happy fake Monday everyone


----------



## Yvonne G

Dmarcus...I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but you have a bug in your hair!


----------



## dmarcus

Its food im saving for the box turles, lol...


----------



## Kerryann

I sunburned my forehead yesterday. I thought I just blew dry it too much this morning(with my hair) but now I am realizing I have a sunburn. 

It will not stop me from biking tonight though.


----------



## Bow

Tomorrow is my birthday! My best friend and I are going to sneak into my old art teachers room at lunch time and pretend to be students.


----------



## ijmccollum

nickercrombie said:


> It's super easy to post pics from the iPhone. First you need to get the tortoise forum app, the. When you reply to a thread, there will be a + sign in a box in the upper right hand corner next to send, hit that and it will bring up options like attach picture, video, and a couple other things. Hope this helps!


Thanks, I'll have to look up the app -- right now angry birds are eating my batteries.

Yvonne, that is a pretty nice looking tort for a "find", looks like someone has been taking good care of her -- hope you find the owner.


----------



## bubbles01

Evening peeps.

Firstly apologies for my absence. Things have been a little stressful recently. I did go over to see Alan, and had a wonderful time, including a visit to the Turtle Farm in Grand Cayman - pics on my facebook if anyone wants to add me so they can see them let me know. Swimming with sea turtles is amazing. 

Right now with the upheaval, family stuff, my stepson living with us and various economical problems we are going to have to move back to the UK. Not a problem on the surface, but I will have to re-home all my tortoises. I have rehomed 5 so far, I now have Bella, Niles and a new one (I know, someone brought me a baby they had found.... ) who I am looking for homes for.

I am devastated, I also have to rehome the turtles but we can take the cat....

Will try my best to be a little more communicative.... missed you guys  x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we missed you too. What a sad thing to have to re-home your turtles and tortoises. And almost as sad is having to move from Beautiful Corfu to the gloomy UK.


----------



## bubbles01

Hey Yvonne,

Moving back to the UK actually doesnt bother me, it will be cheaper to live for a start! I am so upset about my animals though. Have been trying to come to terms with it but I am having difficulty even looking at them right now as it breaks my heart. Squeak, the new baby (bout an inch long) is so adorable and Bella who has always been my secret favourite has so much personality I will miss her too much.


----------



## Bow

bubbles01 said:


> Hey Yvonne,
> 
> Moving back to the UK actually doesnt bother me, it will be cheaper to live for a start! I am so upset about my animals though. Have been trying to come to terms with it but I am having difficulty even looking at them right now as it breaks my heart. Squeak, the new baby (bout an inch long) is so adorable and Bella who has always been my secret favourite has so much personality I will miss her too much.



You can't try to get CITES papers so you can take them with you?


----------



## Jacqui

Oh that really is depressing news. Well not the part about you getting the hubby time, but the having to give up your critters.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Thursday 
It's cloudy and rainy here so I am cranky. 

The last two days have made me question what kind of impression I give people 
This morning, I am getting out of my truck in my work parking garage and this man walks over and says "oh my gosh, I didn't expect to see a tiny little girl like you come tumbling out of that big truck". This is after the guy who works the gate asked me for the tenth time (I drive my truck almost every day!) "doesn't your husband mind you driving his truck." For the record, I killed neither of them, I am able to get out without tumbling, AND it's my truck.
Yesterday at lunch I was out walking to the restaurant and some lady walked up and was like "you have such a nice hair color" and she started touching my hair.. eek... Is it me, or are people just getting weirder?  My assistant says I look too nice and smile at everyone which invites weirdos. I just figure that is being polite.


----------



## lynnedit

Yes, Kerryann, people are getting weirder, it's a fact.



bubbles01 said:


> Hey Yvonne,
> 
> Moving back to the UK actually doesnt bother me, it will be cheaper to live for a start! I am so upset about my animals though. Have been trying to come to terms with it but I am having difficulty even looking at them right now as it breaks my heart. Squeak, the new baby (bout an inch long) is so adorable and Bella who has always been my secret favourite has so much personality I will miss her too much.



Helen!!!!! Welcome back, glad you had fun with your husband, but so sorry to hear about rehoming. 
Bow is right, is there no chance to take even a couple of them with you?
What general area of the UK would you move to?


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Did it ever rain here!!! It sprinkled off and on during the night. I got up once about midnight to check on my baby tubs that are outside under the eaves of the house. I had put a sheet of plastic over them to protect them from filling up with rainwater, and I wanted to make sure it was working. They were fine. But when I went out this a.m. the baby box turtles were all floating in about 8" of water/substrate. Its not a cold rain...temp right now is around 75f degrees. I went and got my drill and drilled a couple holes in the bottoms of all the baby tubs. Then I went and looked for some of the lids that came with the plastic tubs I was using. I positioned the lids over the tubs with a brick under one corner to lift the lid a bit for air circulation. Then I went in the house to get the food. By the time I was ready to go back outside, it was POURING! I mean, POURING down rain!!! The lids are working out fine.

And now...two hours later, the sun is shining. Crazy spring-time weather.

But, sitting in the house waiting out the rain, has taken away my oomph for going outside and doing any work. So you all are stuck with me, I'm afraid.


----------



## dmmj

Rain, rain go away come back another day. We also got hit with rain.


----------



## bubbles01

Hey all,

Hi Lynn.... I will be moving over to Yorkshire, nearer to hubby's family and only an hour from mine... 

I dont think it is possible to get CITES papers for my torts, but I am looking into it.. I just cant let them go without trying something. 

Trip to the US was amazing, everything is just so BIG there!! The cruise was simply out of this world, and swimming with Sea Turtles blew me away. Hope you are all well, dont have the energy to go back thru about 80 pages of posts, so will try to keep up from here!

H x x x


----------



## bubbles01

Ok - so I found a new home for Bella, Niles and Squeak, the new baby.

This gentleman has kept torts all his life, brought his Hermanns over from the UK when he emigrated here, and is willing to take care of my last 3 babies. I will take them next week. His garden is beautiful, lots of fenced off areas, no other animals, a shallow 2 inch deep pool for the big ones and climbing areas too. This is going to hurt so much but I know they will be happy and safe there. He has promised he will continue to give them the same amount of attention I do and will even succumb to Bella's liking for cucumber every day..!

H x


----------



## dmmj

Sounds like they found a nice home.


----------



## lynnedit

Well, if you have to rehome, that sounds ideal.
Perhaps he can send you the odd picture now and then? How hard it must be.

It is so beautiful there...are your kids excited (what am I thinking, some of them are teenagers)

Yvonne, I am so glad you checked on your baby box t's when you did! 
We had deafening hail yesterday, then bright sun about 1/2 hour later...weird...


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Monday


----------



## lynnedit

Same to you, smile on!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi everyone! Today's going to be a great day. The sun is shining and its quite warm out for this time of day. I'm going to get out the old lawn mower and take down the Aldabran pen's grass a bit. Its growing pretty tall.

What are your plans?

We sure haven't heard much from Jacqui since she's gotten her new job. I kinda' miss her.


----------



## dmarcus

Good Morning everyone..

We had a pill bug invasion at work this morning so I made a make shift container out of paper and have been collecting them. I think I have about 60 and counting.


----------



## Kerryann

I am working and hoping that by time I get home it is nice enough to go for a bike ride.


----------



## ijmccollum

http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=IMG_21062.jpg Just showing off the new piece, druzy pendant with crystal pearls. Should be headed to a saloon leter this week.

And pillbugs....eek...actually send some my way. I need some arthropods for some of my vivs.

Oh and yes, Happy Monday.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=IMG_21062.jpg Just showing off the new piece, druzy pendant with crystal pearls. Should be headed to a saloon leter this week.
> 
> And pillbugs....eek...actually send some my way. I need some arthropods for some of my vivs.
> 
> Oh and yes, Happy Monday.



That is gorgeous


----------



## ijmccollum

Thanks, I am excited about it. My stylist wanted me to put some stuff in her salon so I thought I'd give it a try....hope it sells. If it doesn't by the end of the month, I may pull it to wear to my son's wedding.[/align]


----------



## Yvonne G

Gosh that's pretty, Anita. You are very talented.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> Gosh that's pretty, Anita. You are very talented.


awww...shucks, thanks but I can't take all the credit. I bought the chain in bulk and the pendant separate -- just assembled it. The bride and bride's maids stuff was harder.


----------



## dmmj

Send the pill bugs my way, I got some tortoises and turtles who will eat them. Maybe I should start a green bug removal service with my turtles and tortoises.


----------



## dmarcus

dmmj said:


> Send the pill bugs my way, I got some tortoises and turtles who will eat them. Maybe I should start a green bug removal service with my turtles and tortoises.



Sorry, I already put half in with the box turtles and the other half in with the frogs...


----------



## dmmj

My tortoises and turtles just put you on the mean list.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> We sure haven't heard much from Jacqui since she's gotten her new job. I kinda' miss her.



Awww shucks *blushes*. Truth be known, I miss and think about you guys often, especially my long distance friend. ... and yes, Yvonne, the two babies are doing great.... and yes I know, pictures!  

Well my hubby finally left this morning. Was nice to have him home and we did get a few things done around here. Now maybe I can get back to some sort of "normal" routine.

The sun is shining and it's a warm day shaping up here. I planted the first of my garden yesterday, well the first 7 tomato plants any how. (already did some turnips and kohlrabi)  Already have one 'mater blooming in a pot by the house for munching on while doing outside chores.  Need to plant more munchy ones scattered about the yards and enclosure areas. There is a slight breeze blowing and with this shrub rose outside the window in bloom, boy does the air smell great. 

So who is doing what today?


----------



## Blakem

Well, I am currently commuting to work, off at 12. Then I go to school from 1-840 with a 4 hour break in between! Yippee! In that time I will workout and do my homework and get ahead before I get my sulcata this weekend! Then come home, feed my tortoise, do more homework and go to bed. Overall, a good day! Happy wednesday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Blake...a very busy day for you!

I usually spend most of my day (after outside chores in the a.m.) reading. I just can't get into housework. Thank goodness, I live alone, so at least the mess in here is MY mess!!


----------



## Blakem

It's only Tuesday and Wednesday it is like this. In about 3 weeks I will be graduated and doing similar things like you, Yvonne! Sounds like a good day for the both of us here in central California! Especially with this weather.


----------



## ijmccollum

work today, drop off my new piece to the salon, go home make dinner and clean out the kid's old bedroom so I have a place for my sister to sleep when she comes out for the wedding.

So what kind of job did you get Jacqui?

Oh, and the weather is too nice to be spent [email protected]


----------



## Jacqui

It's one of those temp garden centers you see set up in parking lots. It's fun, well except for the weather extremes and the constant moving of stock. Most of the people are great, but I really don't like making suggestions to folks on what to plant. To me, that's really something detailed and based upon personal likes, wants, and needs. Plus now I have a ton more plants I want to buy.


----------



## Kerryann

I am at work. It's a lot nicer out than I thought it would be. I am hoping the weather holds out so I can bike tonight.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> It's one of those temp garden centers you see set up in parking lots. It's fun, well except for the weather extremes and the constant moving of stock. Most of the people are great, but I really don't like making suggestions to folks on what to plant. To me, that's really something detailed and based upon personal likes, wants, and needs. Plus now I have a ton more plants I want to buy.


Sounds fun, I don't think they would allow me to work in a garden shop though -- my husband says, "it should be illegal for me to own plants."


----------



## bubbles01

OK guys, fingers crossed for me... 

I have spent all day onto DEFRA, Greek CITES, UK CITES and Customs in the UK - here is the situation.

Greek CITES wont issue me with a cert for my 3 Chels because I am NOT a breeder, these are domestic pets so they say CITES doesnt apply in this situation.

UK CITES are not concerned about me having a CITES cert if I brought them into the UK because a) it is within European import/export legislation and b) they were not born and bred in the UK so they wouldnt issue me one anyway.

DEFRA say it is fine for me to take them to the UK providing I have a letter written by my vet saying they are in good health...

UK Customs and Excise cant see a problem in theory for me to take them home, if I write to say I am not breeding, selling, or bringing them in for commercial use of any kind. 

SO..... Customs are in the process of contacting the actual port at Dover to see what the officers say, and if they would accept the documentation above, as the Greek Authorities refuse to give out CITES to domestic reptiles and UK wont give out for non UK animals it seems there may be a loophole........if they will then I CAN TAKE MY BABIES HOME!!!

I must add at this point that I dont necessarily agree with the Greek disregard for the CITES papers, and would never condone mass shipping for sale purposes.... but if I can keep my 3 remaining torts then I will.

Will keep you updated 

H x


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh baby girl, that is exciting....hope you get to take them with you.


----------



## bubbles01

ijmccollum said:


> Oh baby girl, that is exciting....hope you get to take them with you.



Thank You... it is nearly 1am here, and I am unable to sleep thinking and hoping......!


----------



## ijmccollum

so who may be the lucky torts? I read that Bella found a home.....a very nice home.


----------



## bubbles01

Havent taken Bella, Niles or little Squeak to the proposed new home that I found as yet, they are still with me, so it will be those 3 that I can take IF I can.... no phone call yet.


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Havent taken Bella, Niles or little Squeak to the proposed new home that I found as yet, they are still with me, so it will be those 3 that I can take IF I can.... no phone call yet.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## lynnedit

Oh, Helen, I hope it works out for you!
When do you head back to UK?

Jacqui, if I worked in a nursery, it would be very hard for me to resist getting more plants, for no particular reason, of course...


----------



## Kerryann

I hope it works out for you too.


----------



## bubbles01

Thank you all, STILL no phone call.... I'm hoping this is because they are looking into it very closely and are double checking everything. I will call them tomorrow in the morning if I still havent heard - Shipping, including Cat (and hopefully torts) is Monday, We go the following Monday. x x


----------



## lynnedit

*Sending positive thoughts to the Port of Dover*.

Jacqui, I have one tomato plant, in the greenhouse. I did have a dream last night that I got a second one. How boring!


----------



## ijmccollum

bubbles01 said:


> Thank you all, STILL no phone call.... I'm hoping this is because they are looking into it very closely and are double checking everything. I will call them tomorrow in the morning if I still havent heard - Shipping, including Cat (and hopefully torts) is Monday, We go the following Monday. x x


All fingers and toes crossed for you -- and lots of positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, after a lot of procrastination and short spurt work times, I've finally gotten ALL the plants out of the green house. There's this one great big one, in a large pot that's VERY heavy, that I decided to leave in there. It's getting too heavy to move in and out twice a year. So I got my paint brush and was brushing away the spider webs off it and brushed (on purpose) a newly started wasp nest that had two wasps on it. One of them flew towards me, and I waved him away before he touched me...or so I thought. As I was standing outside the green house waiting for them to settle down so I could go back in, my wrist started to burn...and BURN!!! I didn't feel a thing when he touched me (I didn't even feel him touch me), but boy did it burn after the poison started to circulate. This happened yesterday. Today its all swollen and itches like crazy.

Last year was the year of the cricket...they were EVERYWHERE! But this year has got to be the year of the wasp. I am knocking down three or four nests a day. I see three distinct types of wasp too. One carries mud into the old house and builds mud nests up in the corners of the house (inside). I used to leave them alone, but this year there are so many of them, I have to fight back.

***Sending Helen some good vibes on her tortoise move.***


----------



## Kerryann

eek..spiders


----------



## lynnedit

eek, wasps!


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> Thank you all, STILL no phone call.... I'm hoping this is because they are looking into it very closely and are double checking everything. I will call them tomorrow in the morning if I still havent heard - Shipping, including Cat (and hopefully torts) is Monday, We go the following Monday. x x



 not a lot of time, hope they respond soon.





lynnedit said:


> Jacqui, if I worked in a nursery, it would be very hard for me to resist getting more plants, for no particular reason, of course...



It is for me, too. So many beautiful plants that just are begging me to try them... plus all my old favorites. 





lynnedit said:


> Jacqui, I have one tomato plant, in the greenhouse. I did have a dream last night that I got a second one. How boring!



You need to get a few more! 




emysemys said:


> Last year was the year of the cricket...they were EVERYWHERE! But this year has got to be the year of the wasp. I am knocking down three or four nests a day. I see three distinct types of wasp too. One carries mud into the old house and builds mud nests up in the corners of the house (inside). I used to leave them alone, but this year there are so many of them, I have to fight back.



Just knocking them down or killing them too so they don't come back?


----------



## bubbles01

YYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!

I have to print out my authorisation from DEFRA, write a letter saying they are in good health and get the vet here to countersign it and I have a reference number from Customs and Excise which is logged saying they have given me permission. I am crying as I type this. 

Cannot put into words how I feel right now, my babies are coming home with me. Thank You all for your thoughts and crossed fingers. Much Love

Helen x x x x x x x


----------



## dmmj

Good to hear.


----------



## Kerryann

Lots of happiness for you


----------



## lynnedit

That is the best news!!!!!! Made my day.


----------



## Bow

Awesome!


----------



## Kerryann

I am off to work a Dave Ramsey event


----------



## ijmccollum

bubbles01 said:


> YYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> Cannot put into words how I feel right now, my babies are coming home with me. Thank You all for your thoughts and crossed fingers. Much Love
> 
> Helen x x x x x x x



Yayyyy....I am so happy for you, I am crying tears of joys for you as well. This is a good day....it is a fantastical good tort day!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee, yippee hooray!! So glad for the good news, Helen.

Jacqui: I just knock down the nests. They are free to fly another day and hopefully build their new nest at my next door neighbor's hours.


----------



## Jacqui

bubbles01 said:


> YYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> I have to print out my authorisation from DEFRA, write a letter saying they are in good health and get the vet here to countersign it and I have a reference number from Customs and Excise which is logged saying they have given me permission. I am crying as I type this.
> 
> Cannot put into words how I feel right now, my babies are coming home with me. Thank You all for your thoughts and crossed fingers. Much Love
> 
> Helen x x x x x x x



Nice that sometimes things work out well for nice people.


----------



## bubbles01

Thank You all. Have been to get their travelling box today. House is mostly packed up, just suitcases to pack. I have no cooker, no microwave and not much else left so we had a great salad tonight.... guess who got the leftovers!!!

Will keep you all updated. 

H x x


----------



## ijmccollum

Let's us know when you hit land. Oh course we will need the requisite photos.


----------



## Jacqui

*H**I**!*


----------



## Yvonne G

***OMG! Jacqui's here today. Sh-h-h-h...don't say anything about her***


----------



## Jacqui

.... just for Yvonne...


----------



## Jacqui

I finally got some time and the weather was nice enough to do some more planting in my veggie garden. As I am crawling around on my hands and knees planting and pulling the weeds as I went along, I was noticing how nicely crooked my rows of 'maters and peppers were becoming.  Are your rows straight or are you more free form like mine? Do you actually plant your plants as far apart as they say to do? Well off to walk the dogs, do more animal cleanup, maybe feed them if they play their cards right  , and hopefully plant a bit more before I am off to work.


----------



## dmarcus

The lines in my garden are not even close to being straight, but no one sees it so it's not a big deal. I plant a ton of seeds to make sure something grows then I thin it out once there issome good growth. 

I am hoping we get some rain today, I know my garden would enjoy a nice soaking...


----------



## lynnedit

I bet you keep the weeds down a little bit more if your rows are crooked and plants are more closely spaced. So those are great reasons to be 'free form'!

We are going to have some dry, beautiful weather. I am happy for the torts (and us, of course, lol).


----------



## ijmccollum

I have to garden in raised beds next to the house unless I want to dig up some lawn. As is, the grass is invading my raised beds. Only place it hasn't assulted is where the bramble of blackberry bush is. I don't want to use herbacide because I want to plant tomatoes, cucumbers and peppers. That and we are kind of an organic kind of household.

On a side note.....3.5 weeks 'till the kids get wed and I have a house full of visitors.


----------



## dmmj

So the other day I was talking about jacqui behind her back as I often do, and I said......... 
Oh hi jacqui whats' up?


----------



## Kerryann

I have been working on my website for the last few days. It still looks like crud creatively but my content plans are getting there.  Henry and Betty are the vegisaurus stars though  
This is so much work


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> On a side note.....3.5 weeks 'till the kids get wed and I have a house full of visitors.



It's getting close!




dmmj said:


> So the other day I was talking about jacqui behind her back as I often do, and I said.........
> Oh hi jacqui whats' up?



Please don't let me stop you. Feel free to talk about me all ya want. ... and ummm the moon. Did you get to see it the other night when it appeared bigger then normal?


----------



## Yvonne G

My house is on a corner, and faces south. I more or less live on the east side of the house, and even if I'm outside, the property is surrounded by a solid redwood fence, so I don't "see" outside the property. The only time I EVER go out to the west side of the property is in the a.m. when I pick up horse poop and feed the horse. So imagine my shock and surprise this a.m. when I went to pick up poop and saw this:








It used to be blue, and believe me, blue was pretty bad...but PINK?????? Pahleeze! Thankfully, when the painter saw me outside, he came over to ask me a question and I was able to find out that it is just an under-coat to cut the existing blue color.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> It used to be blue, and believe me, blue was pretty bad...but PINK?????? Pahleeze! Thankfully, when the painter saw me outside, he came over to ask me a question and I was able to find out that it is just an under-coat to cut the existing blue color.



LOL! The painter must have seen the look on your face...

Yah, wedding is getting close. We got sad news that the best man, for reasons that he cannot control, will not make the wedding. Bless my son's heart and loyalty, the maid of honour will walk the isle alone, only the bridemaid's will be escorted.


----------



## dmmj

So today I was talking behind jaqui's and yvonne's back at the same time........


----------



## dmarcus

dmmj said:


> So today I was talking behind jaqui's and yvonne's back at the same time........



You must really enjoy talking behind Jaqui's and now Yvonne's back...


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> So today I was talking behind jaqui's and yvonne's back at the same time........



LOL!!!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> My house is on a corner, and faces south. I more or less live on the east side of the house, and even if I'm outside, the property is surrounded by a solid redwood fence, so I don't "see" outside the property. The only time I EVER go out to the west side of the property is in the a.m. when I pick up horse poop and feed the horse. So imagine my shock and surprise this a.m. when I went to pick up poop and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be blue, and believe me, blue was pretty bad...but PINK?????? Pahleeze! Thankfully, when the painter saw me outside, he came over to ask me a question and I was able to find out that it is just an under-coat to cut the existing blue color.



I was like a pink house.. omg.. thank god we live in an association  then I read and was like ohhhhh okay 
Seriously though, some of the newer people in our area will paint their trim bright pink, teal, and electric blue so nothing surprises me.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Seriously though, some of the newer people in our area will paint their trim bright pink, teal, and electric blue so nothing surprises me.



You would completely hate my house then! A few years back, I let my kids pick the color. The deal was if they picked the color, they got to paint it too. Well they picked the color and then kinda lost interest.  My house it a beautiful bright blue with bright yellow trim. Very easy now to tell folks how to find us.  I have to admit, I love houses with lots of colors instead of the drab colors or white and of course black is all time least favorite.





dmmj said:


> So today I was talking behind jaqui's and yvonne's back at the same time........



So does that make you a two timer?


----------



## dmmj

Later I was talking behind dmarcus's back, while two timing jaqui.


----------



## Jacqui

... and here I thought I was special to you, David....



Yesterday, I got to set up my display at work for Mother's day. The main reason was to get flats of plants which are on the ground and sorta under the pallet tables the rest of the plants are on, because we are overstocked currently, up off the ground. One area with a lot of plants were the begonias and impatiens. Yesterday, more came on the truck, so I scavenged up two old pallets and nine cement blocks. Grabbed I think it was 12 flats, but maybe 14 off of the carts and with the really dark leaved begonias as background, took white impatiens for the two letters and red to make a heart. Because the flowers were ones taken off the cart rather then picking ones in full bloom, the display is not in prime color yet, but I hope by Sunday it will be. It says MOM with the O as a heart. I need to take a picture, but if you use your imagination you can see it. The test will be today to see how well they hold up to the 80 degree day. I have them on the north side of our greenhouse, but the way the sun sits now, they do get the late afternoon/evening sun and they are actually shade plants. I had fun doing it. I just wonder how many folks will see the message the plants are telling them.


----------



## Yvonne G

Be sure to post some pictures. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Be sure to post some pictures. I'd love to see it.



I do need to take my camera to work and do that. Also take a picture of the flag I made awhile back. I used red and blue (okay so more a purple-ish color) and some white alyssums, which were once more flowers we had a ton of. Last night I started changing out the alyssums for some red-eyed vincas. The alyssums looked great in at first, but they no loner looked so good. The vincas were some that have grown super tall. Problem is they are so tall, they sorta hide the red petunias.  I don't think we have enough extras of the white petunia to do it, so not sure what I will do for that one. Maybe take out the tall ones and mix in some short ones of the same type and perhpas just some plain white ones to make it work.

We have a lot of marigolds on the ground too and I am thinking if I move some of the pottery open, I would have a little space along the west side of the greenhouse. Maybe try for a smiley face?

I also am toying with a display with salsa plants the theme and maybe a butterfly garden. We already have an endcap display with succulents that I think could use a bit of revamping too.

I just really don't know if such displays catch folks' interests and get them to buy these things. What do you think?


----------



## Yvonne G

Heck yeah it does. But will they want to interrupt the display to purchase one of the plants?

Plus, it give you a more meaningful day at work!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Heck yeah it does. But will they want to interrupt the display to purchase one of the plants?
> 
> Plus, it give you a more meaningful day at work!



I have been a bit surprised, but have noticed a person is more apt to take a plant of the dispaly, rather then off the rack (in this case fence line made of timbers). This is just based on the flag. It's funny the MOM one is right by the doors to the greenhouse were you pay. Last night, as I was down getting another load of plants for it, I saw a lady who had gone into the greenhouse come back out, look at what I had there and pick up two of the begonias to buy.

Most of the work is done after hours off the clock. I think about what to do as I drive along, too. I think the salsa one would be neat, if I had a couple of recipes to print out to post for them to take. Unfortunately, I have never made or even eaten homemade salsa myself.   I have gotten a couple of bright colored salsa dip bowls to use and thought about making a jar labeled something like "Dad's Awesome Homemade Salsa". We can't use homemade signs (company policy) but I thought this might work instead. Thought of having the hot pepper plants, cilantro, 'maters and tomatillo plants. Not sure which types of tomatoes are best to use.


----------



## Yvonne G

Pico de Gallo

Ingredients

3 large diced tomatoes
1 diced medium sized onion
1/4 bunch of cilantro (use more or less depending on your taste)
juice of half a lemon
1/2 teaspoon of minced garlic
1 tsp of salt
2 jalapenos (or more if you prefer it hotter)

Optional ingredients 
half a cucumber, peeled and diced
1 avocado, peeled and diced



Directions

1. Wash tomatoes and cilantro.
2. Dice tomatoes, onions, chop cilantro, jalapenos, and the optional ingredients (avocado, cucumber)
3. Put ingredients in a bowl. 
4. Add salt, garlic, the juice of half a lemon. Mix it up and serve.

* you can roast your tomatoes for great flavor.
heat up a frying pan or skillet on medium high heat. Place whole tomatoes in the cookware and toast the outside of it until the skin begins to break and split apart. remove from heat and continue with step two.

note if you prefer smooth salsa as opposed to chunky just put all this good stuff in the blender.


Number of Servings: 8


----------



## Kerryann

Omg that looks yummy minus the onions, cilantro and citrus  I never knew pico had citrus in it, no wonder it makes me itchy 

I love pico.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, do you actually use that recipe?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I don't make that awful stuff...but I got the recipe from my daughter, who DOES make it. And she says its the best she's ever tasted.


----------



## Jacqui

I have decided, the best thing about having a job (besides the money), is you once more know the joy and pleasure of either having or looking forward to having a day off.  

Y. thank you for going to the trouble to get me a recipe that somebody actually uses!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Yay, it's the weekend!

Yippie, I am going out to dinner tonight!

Yay, there is a gem/rock show in town this weekend!

Yippie-Yi_Yay, the kids got their marriage licence today!!


----------



## lynnedit

Yippeee! Lots of good things.


----------



## Bow

I'm honestly surprised. I just had to get up and turn off Walters heaters... What on earth Canada!? 

Luckily by some stroke of luck I'm at the island house all weekend so I get to spend it on the beach, Walter even gets a snazzy house that my bunny lived in when I was little. It's about 3' by 5' wire box with a little deck and house on one end that sits right out on the grass. He seems fairly happy, at least he stares at me with no emotion while eating clovers that I hold, I take that as a sign of happiness.


----------



## lynnedit

Bow said:


> I'm honestly surprised. I just had to get up and turn off Walters heaters... What on earth Canada!?
> 
> Luckily by some stroke of luck I'm at the island house all weekend so I get to spend it on the beach, Walter even gets a snazzy house that my bunny lived in when I was little. It's about 3' by 5' wire box with a little deck and house on one end that sits right out on the grass. He seems fairly happy, at least he stares at me with no emotion while eating clovers that I hold, I take that as a sign of happiness.



Sounds idyllic. However, if Walter winks at or talks to you, don't tell anyone...


----------



## Bow

lynnedit said:


> Sounds idyllic. However, if Walter winks at or talks to you, don't tell anyone...



Yeah... People always assume your crazy if animals start talking to you...


----------



## Jacqui

But if the animals didn't talk to me, nobody would.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> But if the animals didn't talk to me, nobody would.




I feel the same way. But I like it.


----------



## dmmj

So when these animal talk to you, do they ever tell you to do stuff?


----------



## tortadise

Of course. Especially my maccaaw big bird he's very demanding. The torts always talk me into ordering pizza.


----------



## dmarcus

Just be careful if they start telling you that they are a profit from God....


----------



## tortadise

Ha. Nah that won't happen.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> The torts always talk me into ordering pizza.



I wish mine would do that. Mine are more basic like "feed me", "walk us", "clean the darn litter box right this instant I want to use it", "go to the store and get us fruit, greens, mushrooms, and don't forget the worms", "Mom, get off the computer and play with us", "Wake up, the sun is up", and "give me some of whatever it is your eating".


----------



## ijmccollum

It's okay to talk to the animals as long as you don't talk to the voice in your head and it talks back.

Was at the garden shop today trying to pick out tort friendly plants....came away with pansy, coleus and impatiens -- also picked up some strawberries and peppers for the humans. Saw globe artichoke but after 2yrs of trying to grow them, because I really want them, I had to pass -- they just don't grow for me.

For now the plants will spend the next couple days hardening.


----------



## Kerryann

My animals talk to me all the time. I have a 20 minute video of my lab whining at me about wanting her breakfast


----------



## dmmj

My artichoke plants just started sprouting, now if I can keep the ants off them , all the better.


----------



## lynnedit

My torts say...'good job planting that for us. now go have chocolate.'


----------



## ijmccollum

Sprouting artichokes!?! I have to buy from the nursery. So where do you have them planted. I have tried various spots to no avail.

Oh, and Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there today.


----------



## tortadise

Oh man I love artichokes.


----------



## dmmj

Mine are planted next to my house, where they get sun from 12 to about 3 or so, I have had them there for about 8 years now, I eat the artichokes and my tortoises eat the leaves.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> It's okay to talk to the animals as long as you don't talk to the voice in your head and it talks back.
> 
> Was at the garden shop today trying to pick out tort friendly plants....came away with pansy, coleus and impatiens -- also picked up some strawberries and peppers for the humans. Saw globe artichoke but after 2yrs of trying to grow them, because I really want them, I had to pass -- they just don't grow for me.
> 
> For now the plants will spend the next couple days hardening.



How long is normally your season for pansies up there?


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning! 

Just checking in, I'm at my parents' place, stayed overnight, and am spending the day fixing up the sulcata and redfoot. 

In the final stretch with school, two papers left, one summary of a reading, 1 presentation and 1 final...but the papers are going to be ugly, 15 pages each.  But then I'M DONE!


----------



## ijmccollum

Well, I have tried the N side, the W side and the plants never grow bigger than when I brought them home. Maybe I should try the S side 'cause I really want some artichokes. 

We are classified as zone 5 so we have end of May to about mid-oct for growing here. I planted a box that sits in the back of an artsie welded trike that I got for mother's day a couple of years ago -- I figure I can move it close to the house or under bushes if it threatens to get too cold at night.

Side note -- won a door prize this weekend at the gem/mineral show -- a facial and pedicure at local day spa -- sweet!


----------



## lynnedit

ijmccollum said:


> Well, I have tried the N side, the W side and the plants never grow bigger than when I brought them home. Maybe I should try the S side 'cause I really want some artichokes.
> 
> We are classified as zone 5 so we have end of May to about mid-oct for growing here. I planted a box that sits in the back of an artsie welded trike that I got for mother's day a couple of years ago -- I figure I can move it close to the house or under bushes if it threatens to get too cold at night.
> 
> Side note -- won a door prize this weekend at the gem/mineral show -- a facial and pedicure at local day spa -- sweet!



Where is the 'like' button?


----------



## Kerryann

I planted about 140 bulbs two weekends ago. i think the animals got about 80 of them. I planted 20 canna tonight so lets hope that they stay uneaten. Also my mom came over and confirmed that the hibiscus I was sold are the tropical variety. 
Rough plant week.. oy vey


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I planted about 140 bulbs two weekends ago. i think the animals got about 80 of them. I planted 20 canna tonight so lets hope that they stay uneaten. Also my mom came over and confirmed that the hibiscus I was sold are the tropical variety.
> Rough plant week.. oy vey



What kind of bulbs?


----------



## dmmj

Tortoise talk " feed me, feed me, feed me, Hey you feed me, hey why haven't you fed me yet? feed me"


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> Tortoise talk " feed me, feed me, feed me, Hey you feed me, hey why haven't you fed me yet? feed me"



Ain't that the truth. Then 'go away, I am not going to eat while you are looking at me'. (but if you turn your head for a second, it will be GONE).


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I planted about 140 bulbs two weekends ago. i think the animals got about 80 of them. I planted 20 canna tonight so lets hope that they stay uneaten. Also my mom came over and confirmed that the hibiscus I was sold are the tropical variety.
> Rough plant week.. oy vey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bulbs?
Click to expand...

Glads, lilies, crocus, yuca, buttercups, and a few others. 
I researched them all before I planted them and have a tortoise safe area in the garden and tortoise no no zone. I put up little edging fence to keep the tortoises out.


----------



## Kerryann

Picker bushes are evil.. you should not ride your bike into them  I still made it over 4 miles home after the picker bush attacked me though


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> Picker bushes are evil.. you should not ride your bike into them  I still made it over 4 miles home after the picker bush attacked me though


Picker bush! What the heck is that? Does sound evil though.

CherryBomb decided it was just a tad too chilly in the house to leave the comfy warmth of the moss bed to mosey up to the spring greens this morning. I bet if it had been Mazuri s/he would have been out of bed in a hurry. Unfortunately, the hubbie tossed it out thinking I was not using it. My vender sent me a huge tub of the stuff and he just couldn't see it going down much -- yes I yelled at him -- that was CherryBomb and the Dude's fav nosh. Now I have to get more.


----------



## Yvonne G

Picker bush:





[/align]


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Picker bush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]



 Funny

I was riding my mountain bike down a hill and at the bottom was a hard right, then on the trail this bush with spikes or pickers was hanging in the trail. I tried to stop, half fell off the bike, but was smart enough to put my head down. The pickers got me on the top of my head and all over my arms. I was riding home all bloody


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Picker bush:



 Now that made my day!! lol


----------



## Bow

I came home today to a marinade soaked American goldfinch hatchling. 

My Dad is a very burly contractor, he went into the house to get something to drink. In the window was an adult American goldfinch, being a good person, he caught it out of the corner window and let it out the open window. Standing there and feeling happy, he then had the crazed looking baby goldfinch leaping around in the marinade jump at him. Mom described it as "Joe Cocker dancing" while my Dad screamed like a girl.


----------



## lynnedit

Now there's an image!


----------



## ijmccollum

Way too funny. 

Beyond that, vampire in the family? Fell asleep with CherryBomb on the loose, on the arm chair, woke with being noshed on by an 3 " vampire.....what the H!!!? Good thing I had vino on hand for antiseptic. Guess s/he wants Mazuri....reason to wage unnessarily argument on hubbie for " don't throw stuff out with out asking!!!


----------



## Jacqui

SO how well does marinade come off a bird?


----------



## tortadise

Marinade? A real bird or you were marinating a turkey and decided not to marinade it?


----------



## Kerryann

What did you do with the hatchling? The screaming like a girl part is funny though.


----------



## Neal

What is up my tortoise people?


----------



## Bow

Jacqui said:


> SO how well does marinade come off a bird?



Not easily, he's about the size of a grape which makes it really difficult.



tortadise said:


> Marinade? A real bird or you were marinating a turkey and decided not to marinade it?



Yupp a gold finch. If he were a turkey he'd be easier to bath.



Kerryann said:


> What did you do with the hatchling? The screaming like a girl part is funny though.



He's staying under heat lamps, and completely gorging himself on dandelion seeds. He's cute now that he's less like a grease ball.


----------



## ijmccollum

http://news.hjnews.com/multimedia/photo/collection_d5b83688-9f8a-11e1-8985-001a4bcf887a.htmlthis is what we get meandering thru town at times....


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> What is up my tortoise people?



Any new arrivals at your house, yet?





ijmccollum said:


> http://news.hjnews.com/multimedia/photo/collection_d5b83688-9f8a-11e1-8985-001a4bcf887a.htmlthis is what we get meandering thru town at times....



A moose in the wild is on my "to see" list. When I was on the road with Jeff, I kept seeing the signs, but never a moose... nor a bear.


----------



## Neal

Not yet, less than a month to go...getting a bit nervous about having two little ones in the house.


----------



## Jacqui

Double the pleasure and the fun... and the trouble they can find to get into.


----------



## ijmccollum

Heck, I have seen two in my back yard...tons of deer....and one cougar. I am wanting to see a porcupine. My hubbie swears they travel with moose.


----------



## Kerryann

Bow said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO how well does marinade come off a bird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not easily, he's about the size of a grape which makes it really difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marinade? A real bird or you were marinating a turkey and decided not to marinade it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yupp a gold finch. If he were a turkey he'd be easier to bath.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do with the hatchling? The screaming like a girl part is funny though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's staying under heat lamps, and completely gorging himself on dandelion seeds. He's cute now that he's less like a grease ball.
Click to expand...





awwwwwww pics? 
We have baby robin cheep cheeps in a bush in front of the house and they are getting so big. I am ready for them to move out even though they are cute. I trimmed most of the other bushes but I can't trim that bush because of the cheepers, and I have three bushes next to it that I cant trim because it would really make that one look bad


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Heck, I have seen two in my back yard...tons of deer....and one cougar. I am wanting to see a porcupine. My hubbie swears they travel with moose.



A cougar is on my list, too. I saw a porcupine, if a dead one on the side of the road counts. I was taken completely by surprise when I did see it. My sudden stop also surprised my husband, who was back in the bunk sleeping.  It was out in the middle of nowhere.. as in open country, not a lot of trees around. Was either in Utah or Wyoming as memory serves me.


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh my heck! I have been wanting to do an outside pen for CherryBomb and have been trying to figure out how and guess what? Home Depot has 4x4 cedar raised garden beds for $35, and they are expandable. Cedar shouldn't be an issue should it?


----------



## Jacqui

Cedar can be an issue, but not so much when outside. I would say go for it.


----------



## lynnedit

I think Cedar for enclosures outside is fine. Probably has been treated in some way, but has had plenty of time to air out.
(cedar as bedding is the main issue).
Sounds like a great idea, especially the expandable idea!


----------



## Bow

Kerryann said:


> awwwwwww pics?
> We have baby robin cheep cheeps in a bush in front of the house and they are getting so big. I am ready for them to move out even though they are cute. I trimmed most of the other bushes but I can't trim that bush because of the cheepers, and I have three bushes next to it that I cant trim because it would really make that one look bad



I have some pictures, I'll try to post them later. He's getting released back to his flock today, most of the marinade is off. I take care of the bird rescue when the lady who's in charge takes birds to other rescues, she says he will molt before migrating so trying to bath him again isn't worth it.


----------



## ijmccollum

What kind of marinade was it?


----------



## Kerryann

Bow said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwww pics?
> We have baby robin cheep cheeps in a bush in front of the house and they are getting so big. I am ready for them to move out even though they are cute. I trimmed most of the other bushes but I can't trim that bush because of the cheepers, and I have three bushes next to it that I cant trim because it would really make that one look bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some pictures, I'll try to post them later. He's getting released back to his flock today, most of the marinade is off. I take care of the bird rescue when the lady who's in charge takes birds to other rescues, she says he will molt before migrating so trying to bath him again isn't worth it.
Click to expand...

I looked in the nest last night and my cheep cheeps are gone  They were pretty big when I last saw them but I am still worried that like a raccoon or something ate them.  I almost couldnt sleep last night I was so worried.
I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## dmmj

Is someone marinading goldfish?


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Is someone marinading goldfish?



I had a foot long huge goldfish last year that died. He was big enough to eat. We buried him in the yard in proper tradition and even put a huge rock over his grave.... well.. something dug him up and ate him


----------



## ijmccollum

Was he goldfish or koi? Nevermind, if it was a comet they can get pretty big. I used to have some on my desk at work that got too big for the tank -- I let our students that were graduating that year release them in the department's wild life pond as a graduation present. They were overjoyed, had been wanting to do it for some time. I figured they would fishnap 'em at the end of the year anyways.

Bummer on the "dig up". I have had Pete, my beardie, in the cold freeze 'till the ground thaws. I really should get him in the ground before the wedding guests arrive. I am going to have that wonderful chore this weekend. Hope nothing digs him up.


----------



## Bow

Every year the school down the road has a huge May Day parade, there's normally buckets of flowers all around the soccer field.
I'd bought my Mom a bunch of "unusual" bulbs last year, some that I was really excited to see were the peony tulips, they were these huge magnificent flowers, some were pink and green and the others a gasoline purple. Mom was all excited and dragged me out to see them at 9:00ish, the day they'd be fully open, and some sneaky child had snuck up our 100 foot drive way and stolen, not one, but ALL of them. Mom was absolutely beside herself, the little bugger didn't even try to hide that he'd tromped through the garden snapping off flowers haphazardly. Safe to say the school got an interesting phone call asking about these large, and unique (I had to get them specially, there's only one other person in town with them) flowers.


----------



## Kerryann

He was just a normal feeder goldfish. He got huge quick. I had him living with our African clawed frogs. RIP gefelte


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I looked in the nest last night and my cheep cheeps are gone  They were pretty big when I last saw them but I am still worried that like a raccoon or something ate them.  I almost couldnt sleep last night I was so worried.
> I can't wait to see your pics



Stop worrying. They have gotten the hang of feeling the wind under their wings and the freedom of soaring with the big birds. 





Bow said:


> Every year the school down the road has a huge May Day parade, there's normally buckets of flowers all around the soccer field.
> I'd bought my Mom a bunch of "unusual" bulbs last year, some that I was really excited to see were the peony tulips, they were these huge magnificent flowers, some were pink and green and the others a gasoline purple. Mom was all excited and dragged me out to see them at 9:00ish, the day they'd be fully open, and some sneaky child had snuck up our 100 foot drive way and stolen, not one, but ALL of them. Mom was absolutely beside herself, the little bugger didn't even try to hide that he'd tromped through the garden snapping off flowers haphazardly. Safe to say the school got an interesting phone call asking about these large, and unique (I had to get them specially, there's only one other person in town with them) flowers.



What a bummer!



Morning!!

Speaking of waiting for blooms... Yvonne has it bloomed yet?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, it looks very interesting, but its still forming buds (Jacqui).

But now I have a computer problem. The computer was running SO SLOWLY that when I clicked to change screens it didn't take seconds for the new screen, it takes MINUTES! It takes SO LONG that a pop up window appears asking if I want to cancel the not responding programs. So I went into the start up menu and deleted everything I didn't think needed to start up. That didn't help. So I went into add/delete programs and deleted all the programs I didn't think were necessary to what I do on the computer. But I guess I messed up, because now my computer (besides still being super slow) doesn't recognize my camera and I can't download my pictures. I tried to put the camera disc in and re-load the program, but the computer doesn't recognize that there's a disc to be read. I really messed up. So Monday I'm taking the computer into the shop. $$$ woe is me.

I didn't think I was going to have any time to be on the computer this a.m. because I have a small group of Rainbow Girls coming over to do "community service" this a.m. They'll be here at 9:30a. So I got up early to get my chores done, and finished early. So here I am! I'm going to have the girls help me with picking up poop, cleaning waterers and taking pictures and weighing the tortoises. They are going to bring me a bunch of dark, leafy greens for the tortoises. Can't wait to see all those little girls when it comes to tortoise poop! Ew-w-w-w!!

So, I'll take pictures of the agave bloom, but I won't be able to put it on the computer until I get it back from the shop.


----------



## jaizei

emysemys said:


> But now I have a computer problem. The computer was running SO SLOWLY that when I clicked to change screens it didn't take seconds for the new screen, it takes MINUTES! It takes SO LONG that a pop up window appears asking if I want to cancel the not responding programs. So I went into the start up menu and deleted everything I didn't think needed to start up. That didn't help. So I went into add/delete programs and deleted all the programs I didn't think were necessary to what I do on the computer. But I guess I messed up, because now my computer (besides still being super slow) doesn't recognize my camera and I can't download my pictures. I tried to put the camera disc in and re-load the program, but the computer doesn't recognize that there's a disc to be read. I really messed up. So Monday I'm taking the computer into the shop. $$$ woe is me.
> 
> So, I'll take pictures of the agave bloom, but I won't be able to put it on the computer until I get it back from the shop.




As long as you can get online, you haven't messed up too badly. 

How long have you had your computer? Do you know how much Ram (memory) you have installed, or the type of your CPU?


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Do you know how much Ram you have



What? Yvonne has sheep now too????


----------



## Yvonne G

O - M - G !!!! I'm so glad those little munchkins are GONE!!! and its quiet around here once again. There were two boys and 12 girls. Thank goodness the moms stayed too. We tube fed Neuro, the desert tortoise, cleaned waterers, weighed and measured all the tortoises except the ones I couldn't pick up, and picked up poop. There was one wasp incident. Basically, it was a pretty good group of kids, but I like being alone and quiet.

So...on to business:

I have the Pentium 4 processor 520 with HT CP288H (whatever that means)

I also have DDR2 SDRAM 1GB4 at 400MHz (4x245M) (whatever that means)

I have DSL.

The computer has never been slow before. Its quite peppy, in fact. I de-frag it about once every 6 months or so, and just did it a couple days ago.

I did a "System Restore" and took it back to April 15th, when it wasn't running slow. 

None of this has helped.

I don't know if this means anything, but it seems to hang up on any EXCEL program.

But everything is slow. Like, when I go to "Post Reply" this post, it will take up to a minute, sometimes two, for it to actually post the reply.

My son told me that a registry cleaner might help, so I bought RegServe, which is supposed to be the best one. But when I tried to install it I get a message that I have microsoft .net 2 something and I need microsoft .net 4 something. So I installed the latest version of .net, but it still gives me that message. I can't get it installed.

Oh how I wish I had a neighbor or relative who knew computers and could offer assistance.


----------



## JoesMum

emysemys said:


> I don't know if this means anything, but it seems to hang up on any EXCEL program.


I run a school IT network as the day job and THAT does mean something.

In the latest set of automatic updates, KB2597166 has proved to be a bad update and is blowing Excel out of the water. It is particularly bad on large or complex spreadsheets. If that update is removed, it should fix the problem (add and remove programmes), but you will then have to make sure that update isn't applied again.

PM me if you want me to try and take you through it Yvonne. I can't exactly pop round to your house to fix it


----------



## Yvonne G

I looked at my add/remove programs and there is no KB2597166.


----------



## JoesMum

emysemys said:


> I looked at my add/remove programs and there is no KB2597166.


what version of Windows are you running and what version of Microsoft office?


----------



## jaizei

On Windows Vista, for example, installed updates are listed here:

Control Panel -> Programs -> Programs and features ->Installed Updates

You can then sort them by date, and uninstall the most recent ones to see if that helps.

The updates aren't shown by default, you have to click a link on the left hand side (under Tasks) to bring them up


----------



## Yvonne G

JoesMum said:


> what version of Windows are you running and what version of Microsoft office?



I have Windows XP and Office Basic edition 2003.



jaizei said:


> On Windows Vista, for example, installed updates are listed here:
> 
> Control Panel -> Programs -> Programs and features ->Installed Updates
> 
> You can then sort them by date, and uninstall the most recent ones to see if that helps.
> 
> The updates aren't shown by default, you have to click a link on the left hand side (under Tasks) to bring them up



My updates aren't listed on the Control Panel, and there is no "programs." 

I have my updates set to alert me but not to automatically download them. Most recently all I'be been receiving are Microsoft safety-type updates, mostly for WORD. But I must admit, I really haven't paid strict attention to them.


----------



## lynnedit

I have nothing to add except Yvonne has a challenging computer, and this chat thread is amazing.


----------



## jaizei

For Windows XP, you can go to your Add/Remove programs and click the box for _Show Updates_


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks...that helped me to find what I was looking for. But that update wasn't listed on my list.

I was wondering if it might be my DSL line and not my computer at all. Could that be a possibility?


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> O - M - G !!!! I'm so glad those little munchkins are GONE!!! and its quiet around here once again. There were two boys and 12 girls. Thank goodness the moms stayed too. We tube fed Neuro, the desert tortoise, cleaned waterers, weighed and measured all the tortoises except the ones I couldn't pick up, and picked up poop. There was one wasp incident. Basically, it was a pretty good group of kids, but I like being alone and quiet.
> 
> So...on to business:
> 
> I have the Pentium 4 processor 520 with HT CP288H (whatever that means)
> 
> I also have DDR2 SDRAM 1GB4 at 400MHz (4x245M) (whatever that means)
> 
> I have DSL.
> 
> The computer has never been slow before. Its quite peppy, in fact. I de-frag it about once every 6 months or so, and just did it a couple days ago.
> 
> I did a "System Restore" and took it back to April 15th, when it wasn't running slow.
> 
> None of this has helped.
> 
> I don't know if this means anything, but it seems to hang up on any EXCEL program.
> 
> But everything is slow. Like, when I go to "Post Reply" this post, it will take up to a minute, sometimes two, for it to actually post the reply.
> 
> My son told me that a registry cleaner might help, so I bought RegServe, which is supposed to be the best one. But when I tried to install it I get a message that I have microsoft .net 2 something and I need microsoft .net 4 something. So I installed the latest version of .net, but it still gives me that message. I can't get it installed.
> 
> Oh how I wish I had a neighbor or relative who knew computers and could offer assistance.



Sorry I didn't see this earlier....

it is not your DSL... that only affects your internet...

this sounds like a clasic case of "Computer Crud"! you need to open your computer case (after disconnecting everything), and use one of those canned air "Dusters". 

Your fan openings and fans and procecer chips and all your boards are covered in dust and hair (if you have cats and dogs) and really cutting down your cooling system and it is slowly overheating and slowing itself down so it doesn't generate more heat.

This can cause permanate damage to your processor if not taken care of soon! you may even have a fan or 2 that is no longer working... make sure to check those as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you so much for the helpful hint. I'll take care of that little problem after I do my morning chores outside.


----------



## jaizei

I usually use a vacuum (with hose) before and after I use the canned air. I think it works better, and you're actually removing the dust instead of blowing it somewhere else. The air can help get dust out of crevices though. 

In the past, I've used some of the online diagnostic tools. www.pcpitstop.com is one of them. You have to make an account (I use a throwaway email) and it works best in Internet Explorer.


----------



## ijmccollum

Correct me if I am wrong but a physics friend told me not to use the vacuum, even with the 'puter unplugged 'cause there is a good chance of shorting your entire system due to static charge.

Well, I didn't realize just how much the grass had invaded the flower beds till I was cleaning them out yesterday. CherryBomb is going to get a truncated garden, ab 3x4, this year. It will take all summer to clean out that side of the house and I have a busy summer starting next week.

While I was busy pulling stuff out and putting stuff in, I noticed perlite and other garden shop stuff in the ground from previous years. I don' t want CherryBomb ingesting any of that. What would be a good way to get rid of it, also, what is a good mulch to put down so it is not just dirt?





Kerryann said:


> He was just a normal feeder goldfish. He got huge quick. I had him living with our African clawed frogs. RIP gefelte


Yeh, the feeder fish are comets -- great name by the way.


----------



## jaizei

ijmccollum said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but a physics friend told me not to use the vacuum, even with the 'puter unplugged 'cause there is a good chance of shorting your entire system due to static charge.



In theory, yes there is a chance. However, I would not say it is a good chance. I've never had a problem and have never heard a firsthand account of it happening either. Personally, I think it is one of those things that just get repeated.


----------



## dmmj

Regarding the static charge could you use an anti static device, like the computer people use?


----------



## Kerryann

Using a decrapifier is easier than going through and removing things manually.
http://pcdecrapifier.com/


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Hi guys! sorry i have not been on is so long! i got caught up with the wedding. but now i am back and i am a Mrs! how is everyone?


----------



## lynnedit

congratulations! 
Let's see... current crisis is Yvonne's computer...all of us are excited about planting season....


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Oh no computer problems are no fun!


----------



## Kerryann

I almost snuffed out a dog this morning. 
When I let my dogs out my lab went and did her business and came back in. My schnauzer was out there dilly dallying around and finally started going potty. I came back in the house to make my sandwich and after a few moments realized he wasn't coming back in the house. I went outside and didn't see him so I took off running around the yard. I was already dressed for work so in a skirt and heels. He was across the street. Apparently he needs new batteries for his collar. I was running after him, chasing him, calling him and he kept stopping, looking at me, and then running away. Finally after like 15 minutes of running I cornered him. I picked him up to carry him home for another 5 minutes and he acting like an A-hole. He was trying to wiggle out of my grip, growling, barking, acting like he was going to bite me. He was literally in my arms kicking his legs and acting like a 2 year old having a tantrum. I of course look like a psycho dognapper yelling at him that he's an A-hole and that when we get home I am gonna beat his A (empty threats of course ). 
It's funny in hindsight. 
I have never ran a half mile in 4 inch heels and I can tell you why they aren't work out shoes


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Oh wow the mental image alone made me giggle out loud! What a little stinker. Have you ever seen open season 2? He reminds me of mr weenie.... " I vwants to vwiled."


----------



## Jacqui

He wanted to play longer at the game he was enjoying of "catch me if you can".


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> He wanted to play longer at the game he was enjoying of "catch me if you can".



I think he was doing that until he realized he was in trouble and then it was trying to escape.  I don't know how I have two dogs that are so different. My lab is so obedient. I can tell her to do anything and she listens. She even poops on command. My schnauzer is stubborn and does what he wants. 

He is literally going to get a shock tonight when he goes out and tries to escape again


----------



## ijmccollum

We had a springer spaniel that would would keep going the other direction the more you called her, the further she went, and if you went after her she must thought, "oh goodie, we are going for a walk", and go further so you could never catch up with her. Couldn't take her on a leash walk 'cause she would near choke herself pulling on the leash so hard. Instead, we would take her out to an open field and let her run herself silly.


----------



## Kerryann

We changed his battery and he tried to escape again. You never seen a dog turn tail and run back towards the house


----------



## lynnedit

Kerryann said:


> We changed his battery and he tried to escape again. You never seen a dog turn tail and run back towards the house



A++++ for visuals, FUNNY! What a little character.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> We changed his battery and he tried to escape again. You never seen a dog turn tail and run back towards the house



Ha ha ha! it will be a while before he tries that again!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We changed his battery and he tried to escape again. You never seen a dog turn tail and run back towards the house



poor baby.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

ok so a couple months back in this thread i promised to post pictures from the wedding so here you are.


----------



## lynnedit

What nice pictures. The location looks beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lynnedit said:


> What nice pictures. The location looks beautiful and peaceful.



yes it was. we got married on a private ranch in sedona  it was a perfect day


----------



## Momof4

You look Gorgeous!


----------



## Jacqui

You know, I for one, never really imagine too much what you all actually look like. I certainly never imagined you were so beautiful! ... and so is your daughter! Sounds and looks like the wedding was all you dreamed it to be.


----------



## ijmccollum

What lovely photos. And yes, indeed, you are a very beautiful bride.


----------



## Kerryann

Beautiful pictures


----------



## dmarcus

So we had a small crisis today.

Last night vegas knocked a small piece of fence panel off, about 2.5 inches wide, 2 feet tall and it was too late to go to the store and since all three sulcatas that have access to the area are all wider than the missing panel I didn't worry to much. I propped the piece back up and first thing this morning I went to home depot to get a couple panels. When I went to replace the broken panel, I did see that the broken piece was knocked down and I assumed it was from the wind so I replaced the panel and didn't think nothing more about it.

About an hour before I had to leave for work I went around to check everyone, I could not find Honey our rescued Sulcata. I ripped apart the back yard looking for her and was almost late for work. I told my wife to search when she got home and she couldn't find her either. Well then my wife got a text from our neighbor who knows we have tortoises and she asked if we were missing one because the person next to her found one and sure enough its honey. Heart attack now averted and my wife in on her way to pick her up and all is good in the world.

So I have had time to think and now I know it was her who knocked the broken panel back off and because her carapace is flat from the MBD she managed to turn herself sideways and get through the small section sometime last night or early this morning. 

Well first thing tomorrow I will be going around and checking every fence panel and fixing any that are loose or looks like it needs to be replaced because I don't want to go through this again...


----------



## Jacqui

I bet she had a honey of a good time, while out and about.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> You know, I for one, never really imagine too much what you all actually look like. I certainly never imagined you were so beautiful! ... and so is your daughter! Sounds and looks like the wedding was all you dreamed it to be.



Thank you!! I think i only know what terry looks like but only because her pic is in her sig! 
It was a perfect day. My little girl knocked her front tooth out a week before. I was a little stressed before the wedding because they couldn't get the rest of the tooth out. But now that she is all better I can't help but love her gappy smile . I felt like a princess!


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> Thank you so much for the helpful hint. I'll take care of that little problem after I do my morning chores outside.



how is your computer running?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Momof4 said:


> You look Gorgeous!



Thank you! 



ijmccollum said:


> What lovely photos. And yes, indeed, you are a very beautiful bride.



Thank you! These are just the "cell phone" pictures. Our photographer took some great ones.


----------



## Kerryann

Anyone want to go take a Thursday afternoon butt chewing for me??? 

This may go down in my history as the worst Thursday eva..


----------



## ijmccollum

[email protected], sorry, hope it isn't too bad.

I got bad news today that the culture medium from the vender was contaminated and I had to dump my cells. I am gone next week but should have new medium in from a diff vender so I will get to run same assays all over again.


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> Anyone want to go take a Thursday afternoon butt chewing for me???


I think that is illegal in most states.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

dmmj said:


> I think that is illegal in most states.



Laughing so hard!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is illegal in most states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing so hard!
Click to expand...


Me too 
I needed some cheering


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Anyone want to go take a Thursday afternoon butt chewing for me???
> 
> This may go down in my history as the worst Thursday eva..



So was it as bad as expected? Did you deserve it?





dmmj said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to go take a Thursday afternoon butt chewing for me???
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is illegal in most states.
Click to expand...


I am not so sure about illegal, but with some of the butts out there, who would want to chew on one?

Side note... if your gonna get a but chewing and you know in advance.... eat lots of beans. Guaranteed to make the butt chewing much shorter in length.


----------



## Yvonne G

Zamric said:


> how is your computer running?



I have a friend that I used to work with who is real computer savvy. He took control of my computer from his house yesterday and ran a pretty extensive scan/fix on it. The scan found and fixed over 3000 bad items in each category it searched. He's going to do more this a.m., but ran out of time yesterday. The computer is still a little slow, but not nearly as bad as it was.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to go take a Thursday afternoon butt chewing for me???
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is illegal in most states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Side note... if your gonna get a but chewing and you know in advance.... eat lots of beans. Guaranteed to make the butt chewing much shorter in length.
Click to expand...

Oh my h3ck! This has just become too funny.

Two hour work day and then I am gone for a week.........the wedding is upon us and I have to ready the house for guests.


----------



## lynnedit

Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is illegal in most states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing so hard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too
> I needed some cheering
Click to expand...


LOL. Too bad it is not illegal. Was it as bad as you expected?

Yvonne- that is a GOOD friend.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to go take a Thursday afternoon butt chewing for me???
> 
> This may go down in my history as the worst Thursday eva..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was it as bad as expected? Did you deserve it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to go take a Thursday afternoon butt chewing for me???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is illegal in most states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not so sure about illegal, but with some of the butts out there, who would want to chew on one?
> 
> Side note... if your gonna get a but chewing and you know in advance.... eat lots of beans. Guaranteed to make the butt chewing much shorter in length.
Click to expand...




 I always eat lots of beans, I am vegetarian 
It was as bad as expected BUT not worse than expected sooo ummmm that's a good thing. The best thing about having employees is being able to mentor them, and the worst thing is having to take responsibility for their mistakes. 
Today is a new day....


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

At least you didnt throw them under the bus like some bosses!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> At least you didnt throw them under the bus like some bosses!



I don't believe you should do that.. My people's failures are my failures as my peoples successes are my successes. There is a reason you have more responsibility and higher pay when you are a boss. Now, don't think they wont be getting my foot shoved up their rear end.....  Overall I have great employees and I believe everyone does have an issue from time to time..


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

You sound like a good boss.... Want to come work in AZ? I need a new boss.


----------



## lynnedit

Melly-n-shorty said:


> You sound like a good boss.... Want to come work in AZ? I need a new boss.



Kerryann does sound like a great boss! But can you hire your new boss???


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lynnedit said:


> Kerryann does sound like a great boss! But can you hire your new boss???



I can... in my dreams ?


----------



## dmmj

MMMM fried bananas, the monkeys must never know.


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> MMMM fried bananas, the monkeys must never know.



And....do the monkeys visit often?!?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Mmm fried bananas sound good!


----------



## Jacqui

How do you fry your bananas?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> How do you fry your bananas?



Never done it myself but they have them at the fair.... They have anything you can think of fried!


----------



## Kerryann

Honestly any boss that doesn't practice what I said doesn't really understand management responsibility. The hardest part of the job for me in my role is taking accountability for my own actions and all of my employees. The best part of management for me is training and mentoring. Quite a few of my employees came from a customer service roll and I trained them on the technical parts of their jobs. I find it's easier to teach people technical skills than it is to teach people customer service. 

All of this talk of fried bananas makes me think we must have all been going bananas today. Here was my recipe of the day and it was sooooo yummy.. http://www.vegging4life.com/2012/05/26/banana-peanut-buster-sandwich/


----------



## lynnedit

Kerryann said:



> All of this talk of fried bananas makes me think we must have all been going bananas today. Here was my recipe of the day and it was sooooo yummy.. http://www.vegging4life.com/2012/05/26/banana-peanut-buster-sandwich/



THAT LOOKS VERY YUMMY!


----------



## Jacqui

I was craving a banana and peanut butter sandwhich this last week. I would never have thought of cooking it or especially making the mash... too much added work and dishes to do.  


Good Morning!!

Going to be another warm one today, perhaps not the upper 90s like yesterday, but about 90 and with rain chances so humidity should be horrible.  Last night, as I was taking Josh out for supper, I got to watch a TV on in the restaurant, which was showing various weathers and temps around the country. I kept seeing different places which I felt should have our warmer temps and us their cooler ones. 

Well today is my all day long day at work, but what are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I'm still stuck in bed. Was supposed to go to a BBQ today.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm washing clothes, soaking baby box turtles, using the leaf blower around outside the house, and finishing up the job of removing, cleaning and storing the lights and pig blankets.

Yesterday a gal brought me 5 hatchling and 4 yearling 3-toe box turtles. Anybody want any? You just pay the shipping, no adoption fee. I'd put up a picture, but I still haven't resolved the camera/computer issue.

I never cared for fried bananas. I have to have my bananas slightly on the green side. I like them firm. If they're the least bit soft they are very un-appetizing to me.


----------



## Zamric

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you fry your bananas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never done it myself but they have them at the fair.... They have anything you can think of fried!
Click to expand...


...and a few thing you would NEVER think of! This year we will get to experiance Fried Samoa Cookies (Girlscout Cookies). Last year the big draw was Fried Butter!


----------



## Yvonne G

I love butter...but ON things. Fried? ew!


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> I love butter...but ON things. Fried? ew!



well one big draw on Fried Butter is "How Do you Fry Butter?" it seems you must 1st wrap a slice of butter in half a canned "Butter" biscuit, then fry the Biscuit. the Result is a fried nugget that taste like a crunchy piece of butter... No bad with a little sprinkle of powder sugar or dipped in a cherry glaze....lets NOT speak of colesteral or calories or any of those pesky details!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

My husband couldn't wait to try fried beer! I couldn't quite bring myself to try the butter.


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> I like them firm. If they're the least bit soft they are very un-appetizing to me.


Are we atill talking about bananas here?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I was craving a banana and peanut butter sandwhich this last week. I would never have thought of cooking it or especially making the mash... too much added work and dishes to do.
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!
> 
> Going to be another warm one today, perhaps not the upper 90s like yesterday, but about 90 and with rain chances so humidity should be horrible.  Last night, as I was taking Josh out for supper, I got to watch a TV on in the restaurant, which was showing various weathers and temps around the country. I kept seeing different places which I felt should have our warmer temps and us their cooler ones.
> 
> Well today is my all day long day at work, but what are the rest of you doing?





Nah the mash is easy. I used a cereal bowl to make it and it was quick. i made it in like five minutes and cooking it in the sammich maker was mmmmm... I sprinkled my husbands with some cinnamon sugar too 




Melly-n-shorty said:


> My husband couldn't wait to try fried beer! I couldn't quite bring myself to try the butter.



My husband used to like the fried mars bars but to me they looked like breaded and fried dookey


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I love butter...but ON things. Fried? ew!



Ditto!





dmmj said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them firm. If they're the least bit soft they are very un-appetizing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we atill talking about bananas here?
Click to expand...


Yeah them too!


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them firm. If they're the least bit soft they are very un-appetizing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we atill talking about bananas here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah them too!
Click to expand...




LADIES!? PLEASE!

:shy: Some of us Gentalmen here could be embaressed! 

 ..NOT me of course....


----------



## lynnedit

Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them firm. If they're the least bit soft they are very un-appetizing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we atill talking about bananas here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah them too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES!? PLEASE!
> 
> :shy: Some of us Gentalmen here could be embaressed!
> 
> ..NOT me of course....
Click to expand...




Lol, innuendos flying fast and furious, aren't they?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lynnedit said:


> Lol, innuendos flying fast and furious, aren't they?



Omg I just got it!!

Kerryann's comment about fried dooky made me giggle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Normally I'm not one to wish ill on anyone, but I will certainly be glad when Jacqui's job goes away. The forum just isn't the same without her.


----------



## lynnedit

emysemys said:


> Normally I'm not one to wish ill on anyone, but I will certainly be glad when Jacqui's job goes away. The forum just isn't the same without her.



True. Apparently she is too good at her job!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Normally I'm not one to wish ill on anyone, but I will certainly be glad when Jacqui's job goes away. The forum just isn't the same without her.



Me too! (being glad when the job is over) I soooooo want just one day off! I am thinking it should be over in a couple more weeks. 


.... and Yvonne, that was sweet to say!





Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them firm. If they're the least bit soft they are very un-appetizing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we atill talking about bananas here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah them too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES!? PLEASE!
> 
> :shy: Some of us Gentalmen here could be embaressed!
> 
> ..NOT me of course....
Click to expand...




*puts on angel wings, tries to unbend the rusted halo, and then struggles to put a sweet innocent expression onto her face* Ummm whatever do you mean, kind sir???





lynnedit said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I'm not one to wish ill on anyone, but I will certainly be glad when Jacqui's job goes away. The forum just isn't the same without her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. Apparently she is too good at her job!
Click to expand...


----------



## ijmccollum

Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them firm. If they're the least bit soft they are very un-appetizing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we atill talking about bananas here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah them too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES!? PLEASE!
> 
> :shy: Some of us Gentalmen here could be embaressed!
> 
> ..NOT me of course....
Click to expand...



Oh my h3ll! Go away for a couple of days and come back to an R rated blog. ROFLMAO. Firm but not green......okay, I am done being bad. 

I am soooo tired of cleaning house. I am going to take a break to enjoy doing my least favorite thing -- paying bills.

Rehearsal dinner tonight, pick up sis at airport tomorrow, get nails done, bro and family get in on Thursday, wedding on Friday, Saturday enjoy out of town guests, Sunday breath. Sometime in between there I need to get the sparkling cider and wine to the event house. 

I hate being the mother of the groome right now, the event coordinator won't give a definitive time when I can drop the stuff off to put in the 'fridge so it will be cold for serving.....I want to be mother of the bridezilla right now....I can't haul cases of beverages once I get nails done....Argh,argh,hiss, spit! Okay, done ranting now.

And if Jacqui's job does go away, I hope she wins the lottery so she can be on 24/7/365....of course we will need to allow for the potty breaks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yippee, yippee, hooray!!! I finally got speakers. And what a difference. I would turn on my old speakers and they would hiss and groan and give me a very "snowy" sound. I plugged in the new speakers then searched for a music you tube, found a wedding guitar player, and it sounded like she was right there in my living room strumming the guitar!!!

So send me those noisy videos. I'm ready for 'em.


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> Yippee, yippee, hooray!!! I finally got speakers. And what a difference. I would turn on my old speakers and they would hiss and groan and give me a very "snowy" sound. I plugged in the new speakers then searched for a music you tube, found a wedding guitar player, and it sounded like she was right there in my living room strumming the guitar!!!
> 
> So send me those noisy videos. I'm ready for 'em.


(crickets)


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I'm not one to wish ill on anyone, but I will certainly be glad when Jacqui's job goes away. The forum just isn't the same without her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! (being glad when the job is over) I soooooo want just one day off! I am thinking it should be over in a couple more weeks.
> 
> 
> .... and Yvonne, that was sweet to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them firm. If they're the least bit soft they are very un-appetizing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we atill talking about bananas here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah them too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LADIES!? PLEASE!
> 
> :shy: Some of us Gentalmen here could be embaressed!
> 
> ..NOT me of course....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *puts on angel wings, tries to unbend the rusted halo, and then struggles to put a sweet innocent expression onto her face* Ummm whatever do you mean, kind sir???
Click to expand...





I'm Sorry! However could I expect such things from such an innocent looking young Lady?


----------



## Kerryann

You guys and gals make me laugh


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *puts on angel wings, tries to unbend the rusted halo, and then struggles to put a sweet innocent expression onto her face* Ummm whatever do you mean, kind sir???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Sorry! However could I expect such things from such an innocent looking young Lady?
Click to expand...


I had wondered that myself. Perhaps you got me confused with Yvonne???





Kerryann said:


> You guys and gals make me laugh



... and we take great pleasure in doing so. 





emysemys said:


> ... I would turn on my old speakers and they would hiss and groan....



See! It is Yvonne who is making this thread "R" rated!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Oh geeze.


----------



## lynnedit

Tee hee.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Oh geeze.




*Takes out the water gun and gives a certain member a round of cold water and makes a quick escape dash.*


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I think this situation calls for a fire hose.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I think this situation calls for a fire hose.



Great idea! *shoots Melissa with the fire hose*


----------



## Kerryann

In this day and age we might.. maybe.. be at PG13.. which now should be changed to PG 10. 

Is it weird that I am sitting here kind of wigged that the mortgage guy is coming tonight to do the refinance and I saw dog hair on the floor this morning. Living with a lab is like constantly being in an episode of animal hoarders


----------



## dmmj

I was talking about deep fried bananas, I don't know about anyone else here.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Is it weird that I am sitting here kind of wigged that the mortgage guy is coming tonight to do the refinance and I saw dog hair on the floor this morning. Living with a lab is like constantly being in an episode of animal hoarders



If all somebody would see, if they came to my house was some dog hair, I would be in somebody else's house.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoo hoo!! This a.m. I was showing a guy around the place and when we approached the Russian tortoise pen Fat Betty was digging a nest. When I first got her 2 years ago she immediately dug a nest and laid two eggs. Then I either missed subsequent nests or she didn't dig any...no nests last year. This evening I carefully dug up the nest and there were FIVE eggs in it. And they were BIG. I mean HUGE! I took a picture of them beside the tape measure so you all can see how big they are. But I'm still suffering from computer/camera blues. Does anyone know if I take my camera to Walmart will they email the pictures to me or will they put them on a disc? My disc drive is broken too.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't know the answer to your question, but way to go Betty!! Did you give her a special treat for her hard work?


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> I was talking about deep fried bananas, I don't know about anyone else here.



Ummm, sure, yes, we all were too.



emysemys said:


> Whoo hoo!! This a.m. I was showing a guy around the place and when we approached the Russian tortoise pen Fat Betty was digging a nest. When I first got her 2 years ago she immediately dug a nest and laid two eggs. Then I either missed subsequent nests or she didn't dig any...no nests last year. This evening I carefully dug up the nest and there were FIVE eggs in it. And they were BIG. I mean HUGE! I took a picture of them beside the tape measure so you all can see how big they are. But I'm still suffering from computer/camera blues. Does anyone know if I take my camera to Walmart will they email the pictures to me or will they put them on a disc? My disc drive is broken too.



Yay for Fat Betty! Great name. 
Yes, stores like Walmart or Target can take the memory card out of a camera and transfer the pics to a disc or USB drive.


----------



## Yvonne G

lynnedit said:


> Yes, stores like Walmart or Target can take the memory card out of a camera and transfer the pics to a disc or USB drive.



Yes, but can they EMAIL it to me instead of a disc? My disc drive is out of order.


----------



## Jacqui

I think I need to start peeing in my garden...


----------



## Yvonne G

HUH?

Ok, Jacks, you've got our attention!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> HUH?
> 
> Ok, Jacks, you've got our attention!


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> I think I need to start peeing in my garden...



WHAT!!! Problems with deer or is the plumbing out?


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to start peeing in my garden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!! Problems with deer or is the plumbing out?
Click to expand...


 Exactly!  For the last two nights, a deer has come into my garden. First night he/she/it bit off the top of my biggest pepper (which had peppers on it). Last night it took out two plants. So will tonight mean three peppers will be having their tops taken off?


----------



## lynnedit

I think you want to get your dogs to pee in your garden, lol. But perhaps yours has special powers...

Yvonne, that is a good question about emailing the pics as an attachment. I don't know. Might need to call them.
Even though your disc drive is broken, do you have a USB port? They can download pics to one of those small, inexpensive USB drives (you would buy one, but they are only a few bucks). You insert it into the USB port and it comes up on your computer as a file with pics in it.


----------



## dmmj

Savon used to email pics to you, but since they became CVS I don't know if they do it anymore. And yes mine has special powers, you could always make venison.


----------



## dmmj

My dwarf white nectarine tree is loaded with fruit, I am gonna have way more than I and my animals can eat.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Exactly!  For the last two nights, a deer has come into my garden. First night he/she/it bit off the top of my biggest pepper (which had peppers on it). Last night it took out two plants. So will tonight mean three peppers will be having their tops taken off?



I will loan you my two coyotes to pee in your garden. Other than the squirrels and my ground hog Carlos, we don't have many animals in the yard.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> My dwarf white nectarine tree is loaded with fruit, I am gonna have way more than I and my animals can eat.



Sounds like a neat tree, does it produce as many volunteer tree as my regular nectarine tree does? Of course, nobody here gets the fruit much any more (it's in a currently unused tortoise enclosure, actually use to years ago have box turtles in there), so all the fruit ends up on the ground and becomes trees or atleast the seeds sprout and start growing. Last year I did have a pair of cherryheads in a neighboring enclosure and they enjoyed some fruit. Can't recall ever having or even seeing the white nectarines before.





lynnedit said:


> I think you want to get your dogs to pee in your garden, lol. But perhaps yours has special powers...



The problem is the garden is at our brown house, which is about three or four blocks from where we live. By the time the dogs and I walk to the brown house, the dogs are all peed out. 





Kerryann said:


> I will loan you my two coyotes to pee in your garden. Other than the squirrels and my ground hog Carlos, we don't have many animals in the yard.



I know we have coyotes near, but I have never saw them right near or inside the village. Under the front steps/door at the brown house we have a mother groundhog and her four youngsters. They are so cute! We also have a fox next door, but it's been a couple of years since they had a den under our one shed. I have never minded the deer being in the yard, infact I rather liked the fact that they would be. However, now I am slowly trying to regain back from the wilds the ground down there for growing tortoise food and new enclosures. I just don't recall ever seeing deer tracks in the garden before, but then again this is the first year I have tried growing peppers other then in with flowers in pots.


----------



## Jacqui

It is so strange to feel cold. The last two days our temps went from really warm (like 90s) to maybe getting to 70. Right now it's 45 degrees outside. It's going to be back into the 90s by atleast Sunday, so this somewhat nice break won't be lasting here for long.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Can you send some of that cool weather here? It's going to be 111 today!!


----------



## Kerryann

It's cold and rainy here too. It's a good day to mourn. We are on the other side of the state for a funeral.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's cold and rainy here too. It's a good day to mourn. We are on the other side of the state for a funeral.



Sorry. I hope it was for somebody who had lived a long and full life.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Sorry. I hope it was for somebody who had lived a long and full life.



32 year old who was diagnosed with stage four stomach cancer last summer 
He was only my husbands age and such a nice guy. 




We must have had 35 rigs in the procession


----------



## dmmj

I have got something big and purple on me, and it hurt and gets in the way.


Yes I stubbed my toe, and it is swollen. (big toe)


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I have got something big and purple on me, and it hurt and gets in the way.
> 
> 
> Yes I stubbed my toe, and it is swollen. (big toe)



So what did you get mad at or about and kick?





Kerryann said:


> 32 year old who was diagnosed with stage four stomach cancer last summer
> He was only my husbands age and such a nice guy.
> 
> View attachment 21826
> 
> 
> We must have had 35 rigs in the procession



32 is not old enough, but by the looks of the turnout, he did make good use of the time he had.


----------



## Kerryann

I always stub my pinky toe.. which sometimes includes breaking it. 
You must have stubbed it bad.. Are you gonna lose the nail?


----------



## Jacqui

The pinky toe? Huh you have real talent it seems. 

I believe I broke my big toe once, I hit the bathroom door with it.  I just remember being amazed at how much the darn thing hurt and for how long. I just recently had the "pleasure" of losing a nail (big toe). I had looked down one day a couple of months back and saw my big toenail was all purple. Never knew the why or how. Finally about a week ago, the nail finally feel off.


----------



## Kerryann

I lose nails all the time from running. 
I run around the house all the time and sometimes get to close to a piece of furniture and clip a little toe. Let me tell you, it doesn't take much to break one.  This is a negative side effect of being a bit hyperactive


----------



## Jacqui

see another reason for me to be glad I am not active, let alone hyperactive.


----------



## lynnedit

Kerryann said:


> 32 year old who was diagnosed with stage four stomach cancer last summer
> He was only my husbands age and such a nice guy.
> 
> We must have had 35 rigs in the procession



That is an amazing testimonial to the guy.




Jacqui said:


> see another reason for me to be glad I am not active, let alone hyperactive.



Lol, but from your descriptions, Jacqui, you are a pretty active person, despite yourself!


----------



## Jacqui

lynnedit said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> see another reason for me to be glad I am not active, let alone hyperactive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, but from your descriptions, Jacqui, you are a pretty active person, despite yourself!
Click to expand...


Nopers, I be actively inactive.


----------



## lynnedit

Jacqui said:


> lynnedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> see another reason for me to be glad I am not active, let alone hyperactive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, but from your descriptions, Jacqui, you are a pretty active person, despite yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nopers, I be actively inactive.
Click to expand...


I am not quite sure I can picture that, but I am sure you do it 
quite well


----------



## Jacqui

As I said in a previous post, I started having problems with deer in my garden. I only have tomatoes and peppers in it (well there is a tiny patch of turnips and kohlrabi) and they were taking the tops off the peppers. Only the hot varieties, which I find interesting. Well yesterday, I bought this stuff from work that is suppose to repel the deer. Stunk when I sprayed it on.  Anyhow, when I went down there to plant three replacement peppers, I was pleasantly pleased to see no further damage had been done. Still thinking of trying stringing up jingle bells.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> As I said in a previous post, I started having problems with deer in my garden. I only have tomatoes and peppers in it (well there is a tiny patch of turnips and kohlrabi) and they were taking the tops off the peppers. Only the hot varieties, which I find interesting. Well yesterday, I bought this stuff from work that is suppose to repel the deer. Stunk when I sprayed it on.  Anyhow, when I went down there to plant three replacement peppers, I was pleasantly pleased to see no further damage had been done. Still thinking of trying stringing up jingle bells.



a shotgun will work and then you'll have the meat to go with all those yummy vegetables!


----------



## dmmj

I won't be losing the nail, I caught my toe on a piece of carpet and bent it back, so it is swollen and prurle and will remain that way for a few days.


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> a shotgun will work and then you'll have the meat to go with all those yummy vegetables!



I do love deer meat, especially made into tacos however:

a) It's not hunting season
b) I don't have a license
c) I could not look into those eyes and kill it

and mostly d) it could be a doe with fawns.

I am a softee. I would not let the neighbor kid trap the coons, when they were going for the chickens years back. Nor did I allow him to kill the foxes, who were before the coons. 

I am not a big fan of eating peppers myself, these are mainly ones for the tortoises and to give to my son or a friend to perhaps con them into cooking me something good with them.   ... now maybe if they were eating my tomatoes I would get a little more blood thirsty with the deer. 





dmmj said:


> I won't be losing the nail, I caught my toe on a piece of carpet and bent it back, so it is swollen and prurle and will remain that way for a few days.



As long as the carpet wasn't hurt...


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I won't be losing the nail, I caught my toe on a piece of carpet and bent it back, so it is swollen and prurle and will remain that way for a few days.



Sandals it is for you then


----------



## lynnedit

dmmj said:


> I won't be losing the nail, I caught my toe on a piece of carpet and bent it back, so it is swollen and prurle and will remain that way for a few days.



OWWWEEE!




Jacqui said:


> I do love deer meat, especially made into tacos however:
> 
> a) It's not hunting season
> b) I don't have a license
> c) I could not look into those eyes and kill it
> 
> and mostly d) it could be a doe with fawns.
> 
> I am a softee.





That pretty much sums it up for me...
But I sure liked the stew made from some venison a friend gave me, yum...


----------



## Jacqui

Just a quick Hi! I ran (okay drove) home during the middle of my workday (business was really slow so the other person could handle it). Main reason I came home was to try to slip some more fluids down this stray cat's throat. He is so sweet and I know in my heart I won't be able to safe him, but I can't not atleast try.  How he is holding on for so long, is totally beyond me.


----------



## lynnedit

Awww, that is so sweet of you. Poor little thing.


----------



## kurmaraja12

Kerryann said:


> 32 year old who was diagnosed with stage four stomach cancer last summer
> He was only my husbands age and such a nice guy.
> 
> We must have had 35 rigs in the procession



So sorry to hear about that! 

Btw, where do you guys go off-roading?


----------



## ijmccollum

Yay, the kids are married. Will have to post a pic when I get them downloaded to the computer. I am exhausted. It was absolutely wonderful. About a hundred guests.....friends, family and lots of wine.

Our deer seem to like the tops of tulips. I haven't had blooms for years now. The hubbie stopped peeing in the garden after houses cropped up across the street.

What an amazing tribute, he must have been a great guy.

I think I have broken my left pinkie toe at least four times.....hard to believe something so little can hurt sooo bad.


----------



## Kerryann

Here's what I did today


----------



## kurmaraja12

Kerryann said:


> Here's what I did today



Nice!!! My bf and I were down in Kentucky two weeks ago for a big trail ride. So much fun!


----------



## Kerryann

kurmaraja12 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I did today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! My bf and I were down in Kentucky two weeks ago for a big trail ride. So much fun!
Click to expand...


Harlan or somewhere else?


----------



## kurmaraja12

I think it was called the Badlands, it was near the natural bridge park


----------



## Kerryann

I have been to the badlands but that was long long ago 
It was a fun place. Were you running the black diamond


----------



## kurmaraja12

Ha! I wish! I'm way more cautious than my bf, I don't like breaking things haha we've done silver lake dunes and Jeep Skool before too, I use it as an opportunity to take pictures


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning everybody!!*


----------



## Kerryann

kurmaraja12 said:


> Ha! I wish! I'm way more cautious than my bf, I don't like breaking things haha we've done silver lake dunes and Jeep Skool before too, I use it as an opportunity to take pictures



Where are you from? I was at the dunes on Friday for the memorial run. It was fun but sad.. 

Here we all are departing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNggDXWfsBg&feature=relmfu




Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning everybody!!*



Good afternoon


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon backatcha!

Well the update on the garden is, while no more peppers have been crunched since I put the stuff on and around it, something took out about 3/4 of a small yellow 'mater plant. No clear tracks to blame anyone critter for it. Good thing I still have two more of the same variety, as it's one I bought to try out and taste.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Afternoon backatcha!
> 
> Well the update on the garden is, while no more peppers have been crunched since I put the stuff on and around it, something took out about 3/4 of a small yellow 'mater plant. No clear tracks to blame anyone critter for it. Good thing I still have two more of the same variety, as it's one I bought to try out and taste.



It was me.. I was hungry


----------



## kurmaraja12

Kerryann said:


> Where are you from? I was at the dunes on Friday for the memorial run. It was fun but sad..
> 
> Here we all are departing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNggDXWfsBg&feature=relmfu
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon





That's a nice video!!! Did you take that?

I'm from Lansing but my bf lives in Columbus. He's really the big Jeep person, does jeep forum etc. our very first date was a trip to the dunes and camping <3 and that was just over a year ago


----------



## dmmj

I can't get no satisfaction, I am not complaining, just a general statement.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I can't get no satisfaction, I am not complaining, just a general statement.



Here ya go:

satisfaction,
satisfaction.
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try.
I can't get no, I can't get no.

When I'm drivin' in my car
and a man comes on the radio
he's tellin' me more and more
about some useless information
supposed to fire my imagination.
I can't get no, oh no no no.
Hey hey hey, that's what I say.


----------



## Yvonne G

Boy-o-boy...and...man-o-man!!!!!

The TV says its 40mph winds and I believe them. I got up out of my recliner where I had been watching the news, to go out and do my evening chores. Glanced out the window, and in my driveway is a bunch of branches off the mimosa tree. The biggest branch came from the OTHER side of the tree. The wind must've been VERY strong to carry that heavy branch 30' away from the OTHER side of the tree and deposit it in my driveway. Oh Auntie EM!!

Then, I'm standing in the car port, dishing up the cat food and I hear, "CRA-A-A-ACK!!.....CRASH!!!!" One of my neighbor's eucalyptus branches broke off his tree and came crashing down behind my leopard tortoise shed.

*I HATE THE WIND!!!!!*


----------



## dmmj

I believe i am getting the end of it, no where near 40 but still blowing quite hard.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It was me.. I was hungry



Wouldn't you rather have had one of the tomatoes, rather then the plant?



We only have a nice gentle breeze here and I am ever so thankful for having that wind. Where your wind is being destructive, my wind is making life more bearable in the 90 degree heat. 

You know if you could hop on that wind to go see Auntie Em, you would almost be in my backyard and we could have a visit!


----------



## dmmj

Made the first home grown artichoke of the year, I have several following it.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Made the first home grown artichoke of the year, I have several following it.



Not an artichoke fan myself, but I think the plants are interesting. Do you grow a lot of it? How are you going to eat it?

Yesterday, while at work I called my husband with a question. If I eat a tomato (actually four of them) off of one of our tomato plants at work, does it count as my first homegrown one of the year, since I do water and care for them?   They were so good! I just love 'maters right off the vine as you walk past them.


----------



## dmarcus

I love fresh carrot pulled fresh from the ground, I do wash most of the dirt off before I bite into it, but man-o-man is it good...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was me.. I was hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you rather have had one of the tomatoes, rather then the plant?
> 
> 
> 
> We only have a nice gentle breeze here and I am ever so thankful for having that wind. Where your wind is being destructive, my wind is making life more bearable in the 90 degree heat.
> 
> You know if you could hop on that wind to go see Auntie Em, you would almost be in my backyard and we could have a visit!
Click to expand...



Patience is a virtue  but hunger is reality 
Isn't tomato plant poisonous?


----------



## Jacqui

Suppose to be.


----------



## ijmccollum

They are in our poisonous plant garden at work. I am going to ask the boss if I can plant artichoke out there -- it looks noxious and I want 'chokes.....dmmj....grrrr.

We must be getting your wind as we are under a high wind alert till late this evening.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, batten down the hatches. It was a doozy. I picked up some asphalt shingles out of the leopard pen this a.m. that matched the shingles on my neighbor's house. There are leaves and debris all over the property. Thankfully, other than the tree branches that came down, there was no other damage to my house or property. But it was BAD!!! Well, I'm not sure about the horse's injury. She had a pretty bad gash next to her tail on her back leg/hip with lots of blood. I don't know if the wind spooked her or what happened. They said on the news that the wind was blowing at 40mph, with gusts up to 75mph.


----------



## dmmj

The tomato plant itself is toxic, not the berry, and I boil the artichoke and eat the leaves and the heart. I have four artichoke plants, I started growing to feed the leaves to my tortoises, but I do like artichokes, so I eat the fruit? vegetable? I don't know which it is, considering it is in the thistle category. I wonder who was the first person to eat an artichoke's heart? it takes an awful lot of work to get to it. I will say the flower if you let it bloom is very pretty.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I will say the flower if you let it bloom is very pretty.



This is why I plant egg plant. I have four plants in my landscaping because its such a pretty plant and the flowers are so pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> The tomato plant itself is toxic, not the berry, and I boil the artichoke and eat the leaves and the heart. I have four artichoke plants, I started growing to feed the leaves to my tortoises, but I do like artichokes, so I eat the fruit? vegetable? I don't know which it is, considering it is in the thistle category. I wonder who was the first person to eat an artichoke's heart? it takes an awful lot of work to get to it. I will say the flower if you let it bloom is very pretty.



I should look into trying them sometime.. to grow not eat. 





emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the flower if you let it bloom is very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I plant egg plant. I have four plants in my landscaping because its such a pretty plant and the flowers are so pretty.
Click to expand...


Really? Neat because I did get two of those to try (two different types). Maybe i should do a few more and scatter them about... sorta like I do with the peppers and 'maters among my flower beds and pots.





emysemys said:


> Well, I'm not sure about the horse's injury. She had a pretty bad gash next to her tail on her back leg/hip with lots of blood. I don't know if the wind spooked her or what happened.



Did the vet have to do stitches or anything?


----------



## lynnedit

Yvonne, poor horse!

Yum, artichokes. I really have to plant some for all of us.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning folks, getting some help here this morning typing.  We have a new member of the family, one of the young wild kittens has been captured. So now we have a orange tiger names "Nips", after the crackers and his habit of lightly nipping on you.  He also has a major mouth. 

Any how he and I are off to do chores together, I heard I may be getting some visitors this afternoon....


----------



## Yvonne G

Be sure to keep us informed on those "visitors!"

And I'd like to see pictures of his Nips.

The vet seemed to think that the horse was coming into heat and rubbed her butt on something and cut herself. He said he sees this type of injury frequently on mares. No stitches were necessary, but I'm to spray some red stuff on it daily to keep flies off and help it heal. It sure looked like it needed stitches to me, but I guess he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well, the wind wasn't as bad as was anticipated but dang did it get cold. I guess you all are or will be experiencing more weather 'cause it's suppose to be chilly this weekend too.

All I have planted is some pepper plants and one artichoke -- planted on the S side this time. I need to get 'maters, cukes and eggplant in. Wish I had room for a big garden.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Well, the wind wasn't as bad as was anticipated but dang did it get cold. I guess you all are or will be experiencing more weather 'cause it's suppose to be chilly this weekend too.
> 
> All I have planted is some pepper plants and one artichoke -- planted on the S side this time. I need to get 'maters, cukes and eggplant in. Wish I had room for a big garden.



Could you share some of the "chilly" weather with me, please? If no room for a big garden, can you do pots or hanging baskets?


----------



## ijmccollum

Sure, I'll forward it on.

I have peppers and onion in containers, a half barrow for the tomato - yet to be planted, my son has a yellow stripe that he is trying to grow up for me. I hope he has the 'cuke starts 'cause I want to get them in amongst my flower bed.

I am def going to have boat loads of black berries. I decimated them last year and now they are back with a vengence.

Since I am a vender at a local market I can always count on someone to have good veg and fruits.


----------



## Jacqui

I thought about trying blackberries, but haven't decided to shell out the money for them. I tried blueberries and after getting two each year for the last three, I still only have one of the original plants. Am thinking fate is trying to tell me something. 

Yvonne 4 pm and no visitors in sight....


----------



## dmmj

Did you have more than one blueberry plant? they need 2 or more to produce, as for blackberries, my plants do a pretty good harvest considering the size of the plants. Plus you can always plant the runners that appear.


----------



## ijmccollum

I started with one plant and in 12 yrs it has nearly taken over the s. side flower bed that runs the length of the house....they are like weeds.....they come up in the lawn 10 feet away even. I have even had the runners plant themselves. Thank goodnes they are thornless.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne 4 pm and no visitors in sight....



Its now 10:25pm...and I haven't heard from you. I called and left a message. Did your visitors get there ok? Where are you???


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne 4 pm and no visitors in sight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its now 10:25pm...and I haven't heard from you. I called and left a message. Did your visitors get there ok? Where are you???
Click to expand...


   You even called????? Darn, now I need to take the truck up to the top of the hill (where the cellphone works in this one little spot) and listen to the message.

Visitors made it safely, but I lost internet while in here working on some thread and could not get it to hold long enough to get in here since about 4:30ish yesterday, until just now. Sorry to worry you.

My daughter texted me with bad news yesterday. She was out walking and listening to her Ipod when she was stroke by a car, which then took off. She hurt her hip and can't sit for long because of it. This girl is the one that accidents seem to follow. I think my Mom must have taken on the role of guardian angel for her, because she has had some close calls that could have been so much more serious then they were.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, that's right...I forgot you were in the cell phone free zone.

Your poor daughter. Was she able to give the cops any info about the car?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Oh, that's right...I forgot you were in the cell phone free zone.
> 
> Your poor daughter. Was she able to give the cops any info about the car?



No, it all happened too fast she says.  Of course also no witnesses came forward either. 





dmmj said:


> Did you have more than one blueberry plant? they need 2 or more to produce, as for blackberries, my plants do a pretty good harvest considering the size of the plants. Plus you can always plant the runners that appear.



Yep, each year I bought two new ones, but none of them survived except for that very first one. It currently is in the old redfoot enclosure. Most of them hold on all summer (not well tho), but never survive the winter.


----------



## Kerryann

Sorry about your daughter


----------



## ijmccollum

WW, glad she wasn't injured worse.

What a low life -- probably was someone without insurance.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Sorry about your daughter



Me, too. .... and thanks.





ijmccollum said:


> WW, glad she wasn't injured worse.
> 
> What a low life -- probably was someone without insurance.



I was guessing somebody with either no insurance or another reason for not wanting to be talking with the police.



*It's Friday!!!*


----------



## dmmj

My big purple thing is gone.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> My big purple thing is gone.



The *toe* or something else?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Hahaha opening this to this page is kind of like walking into a conversation at the wrong moment...


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Hahaha opening this to this page is kind of like walking into a conversation at the wrong moment...



Isn't that the best part


----------



## lynnedit

Lol

Jacqui, sorry to hear about your daughter, glad it wasn't worse. I'm afraid there may be more uninsured drivers out there than we realize. 

On the other hand, I love blueberries (I am trying a few plants) and I am glad the purple thing is gone!


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, that I am up earlier on a Sat morning (my closest day to being an off work day) then the rest of the week??? I thought I was suppose to sleep in on this day. 

Yvonne, how is the horse doing?

Wonder how our old chat thread chatters are doing? Like Cheryl among others. Or how big is that great dane puppy getting and does Reagan still boss her around?

L any updated photos of the greenhouse?

Jeepers are either of you going out this weekend?

David, how does it feel to be without purple?


----------



## Jacqui

Well it's been a productive days so far. I managed to get 40 more peppers and 3 'maters planted and while doing so, made friends with a tick.  Maybe after some watering, I should plant some flowers this time.


----------



## Kerryann

No jeeping this weekend
I have been working on tortoise fun land but it's so hot. I weeded and got the rocks moved.
I had both torts out earlier but they were just being monsters. Betty kept biting my toes and I just got a pedicure. 





Oh and the neighbor said he was trimming those bushes and all he did was hack out where the electrical box is at???
I sent the pic and a note to my lawn boy that says to hack them back


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Oh and the neighbor said he was trimming those bushes and all he did was hack out where the electrical box is at???
> I sent the pic and a note to my lawn boy that says to hack them back



Whose property are they on? What kind are they? Asking because what kind they are makes a difference as to when you can trim them. Also how are you having Lawnboy "hack" them? As in thin them, do that horrible straight buzz cut thing, or?


----------



## dmmj

Lawn boy? What's the matter don't have a lawn man?


----------



## Kerryann

They begin on his property but are growing significantly into my yard. I'd have him cut them back to the property line. They'd still be a massive bushy mess on his side  
I already told him I was doing it and he said he hates them and wants to rip them all out but doesn't know what to put in their place. But the are forsythia and would look nice if he kept them trimmed.
My lawn boy is a kid who wants to start his own business. He's a friends nephew. I trust him with the animals


----------



## Jacqui

If they are forsythia shrubs, you really need to wait until next spring right after they bloom to trim them, or you lose them blooming for a year. I like them best with the more wild bushy look.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> If they are forsythia shrubs, you really need to wait until next spring right after they bloom to trim them, or you lose them blooming for a year. I like them best with the more wild bushy look.



I would but they are eating my brand new garden 
They don't seem to blossom very well actually but that could be because the guy who lived there before had a company come trim them into a hedge row a couple times a year.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't want to go to work today. Last night, on my way to go to work for my half hour onsite time, my two youngest showed up for me to take them out to supper. Joshed brought down the new used lawnmower he bought for me and he is staying until lunch on Monday, when I bring him halfway back for his sister to take the rest of the way back home. Just wish I could stay at home and help him with the yardwork he is going to do today. Instead I get to roast in the 90s out on my cement parking lot with the flowers.


----------



## Edna

I just love that you all are out there just chatting away. And I love knowing that you are yardening, just like me!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> I just love that you all are out there just chatting away. And I love knowing that you are yardening, just like me!



Hi Stranger! I actually think of you quite often. How is your tortoise area this year? What are you gardening or is it more just yardening??


----------



## Edna

My tortoise area is a joy. The chicory and red clover are thick, and the wild aster is succulent and apparetly delicious this time of year. I got a large piece of thick cottonwood bark from a neighbor's dead tree and added that for a multi-plex hide. When I go out to gather torts in the early evening, usually 3 of them are in the soft sand under the bark and the other 2 are in the lilacs.

My sweetheart told me to make our house "the flower house" this year. To that end, I purchased 11 of the large planters from Home Depot. They are lined up on the porch railings and the cement things that flank our front steps, and are planted in mostly flowers. I'm trying out lots of annuals I've never messed with before and making a log of results. So far the only thing that disappoints is Alyssum.

My other yardening advertures include retrieving plants from my neighbor's yard. They are selling after 50 years. There was a patch of rhubarb and a few Tiger lilies that were in their yard when they bought and that they have cared for all these years. They don't want the plants to be killed by the yard care service that will be taking care of the place until it sells, so now their in my yard. There was also a rose that came up from the roots after they dug their roses last fall, so that has a new home with me too.

I'm trying my first (in Wyoming) vegetable garden; just spinach and green beans this year.

I also planted two small forests this spring. Aspens and evergreens, planted closely together, and a couple of shrubs. Two of the evergreens were Home Depot purchases. We also dug up two small Douglas Firs and a Pinon at my mom's house and moved those. The Pinon had a tough tap root that took a beating, but it seems happy in its new home for now.

Last summer I terraced my small front yard area and put in some perennials that I got from my mom or were remaindered at the garden centers. This spring I have added lots of plants and have most of my spaces filled up. I have a nice patch of blue penstamon in full bloom and gailardia Burgundy just beginning to open. Salvia, comlumbine, yarrow, poppies. My sedums are really loving the space and I can't wait to see how they bloom there.

Finally I have the eternal project of replanting grass in my dog spots and paths. It just never ends and I really don't mind. My sweetie calls this my Susie-Homemaker yard LOL.


----------



## Zamric

I Love Rhubarb! ...and you where lucky enough to get a mature patch! I"m jelous! Its a beautiful plant AND it taste great!


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm Edna, seems there is a problem with my computer reading your post... none of the pictures are showing up!  I don't care for Alyssum myself. I never holds well here at my house and at work, we ended up trashing them pretty early in the season. 



Zamric said:


> I Love Rhubarb! ...and you where lucky enough to get a mature patch! I"m jelous! Its a beautiful plant AND it taste great!



To bad you don't live near. I have several plants (handed down from a couple of people including my Grandmother). I only like rhubarb cream pie, but have not even made that for a several years. I use to give stalks to a trio of older folks, but they have now all died, so my plants sit unharvested.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! We got a nice, but short lived rain shower last night, should be the humidity higher then normal today.  Atleast perhaps some of the dust will be settled.

If you have been following this thread at all, you know I have been having problems with a deer over garden rights, mainly the peppers. I know deer love peppers, strawberries, inpatients, petunia, tulips and other spring bulbs. I am assuming they also like the vine crops too? Like melon, cucumbers, squash, and cantaloupes? Trying to decide where to plant my plants. I had planned to use the future sulcata area, but it's down in deer territory. Other wise it may be into pots for them.

Anybody grow okra? I thought about doing a plant or two, after having a customer show me how huge (tall) his plant got last year. It was like 6-7' tall. Not that I really have a use for okra.


----------



## pdrobber

good morning. how is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> good morning. how is everyone?



Just fine and yourself! How are things in that busy life of yours?


----------



## pdrobber

not so busy anymore! semester is over, graduated! internship ended with the semester.

moved into new apt with two roommates.

have mondays-thursdays free for now!


----------



## Jacqui

Your body is going to go into shock with all the free time!


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning.. I am back to work and not packed up and headed off to Delaware so it's a good day. 
We currently have four vehicles, one of which works. 
My F250 works- my air bag suspension needs some work but since it just is in addition to my traditional suspension I am up and running. woo hoo.. 
Our 2009 wrangler is having hydraulic something issues since having a new steering system put in.
Our 97 wrangler has the tcase tore apart.
Our grand national has the exhaust tore off.

My husband was busy all weekend but umm... maybe he took on too many projects? 
[complaints] I had to drive him to work this morning, which is 45 minutes away from home not in the direction of my company, so then I had to drive another 1 hr and 15 minutes into the office. I have to pick him up too.  Tomorrow if he is still broken I am having my assistant drive me.. a 2 hr commute kills me. 
[/complaints]


----------



## Jacqui

Here a two hour commute would be a very relaxing and enjoyable time. Just be glad it's not an always thing.


----------



## Kerryann

I am not normally a road rage type person but by the end today I wanted to start ramming all the cars out of my way  I kept saying out loud.. why are you stopping?? Why are you slowing down?? Why are you in the left hand lane if you want to drive 5 miles UNDER the speed limit.. sheesh..
I am leaving early today so I don't have to fight traffic all the way home.


----------



## dmarcus

Kerryann said:


> I am not normally a road rage type person but by the end today I wanted to start ramming all the cars out of my way  I kept saying out loud.. why are you stopping?? Why are you slowing down?? Why are you in the left hand lane if you want to drive 5 miles UNDER the speed limit.. sheesh..
> I am leaving early today so I don't have to fight traffic all the way home.



I do that on my little 20 minute drive to work every day. I wonder where some people got the license from  But I'm sure people have said that about me when I drive...


----------



## Jacqui

There have been a lot of locations I wonder if they even take a test to get their licenses.  Or (and this is almost always cardrivers), when they have it posted that one lane or another is closed ahead, yet everybody jumps into that lane and then cut in front of the semidrivers. Those are the folks I so want to hit. Instead I try to find another semidriver and we run side by side blocking the other lane to try to help even out the wait for everybody.

Or how about the motorcyclists? They wonder why so so many of them get killed by other drivers, when they seem to think they are exempt from the rules of the road and just because they can fit between two vehicles they should go ahead and squeeze between. I still remember being in CA and passing another semi, when suddenly a pair of cycles come roaring up. One went around me on the left side shoulder, the other idiot went between the two semis. Part of me wanted my trailer to wiggle toward the middle and the other one do the same and smush that cycle.


----------



## Kerryann

dmarcus said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not normally a road rage type person but by the end today I wanted to start ramming all the cars out of my way  I kept saying out loud.. why are you stopping?? Why are you slowing down?? Why are you in the left hand lane if you want to drive 5 miles UNDER the speed limit.. sheesh..
> I am leaving early today so I don't have to fight traffic all the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that on my little 20 minute drive to work every day. I wonder where some people got the license from  But I'm sure people have said that about me when I drive...
Click to expand...


I guess my thinking is what while it is your right to drive in the left hand lane and do between the minimum and maximum speed limits.. why don't you get out of everyone's way. When I see a vehicle coming up behind me moving faster I move over to the right. I don't hold my speed and think.. well they were going too fast anyway.. or stomp on my brakes.. or text message some friends and swerve around  Be considerate when you drive.. and get the eff out of the way.. 
calm.. calm.. I am getting road ragey again 

On a happier subject, after seeing my Marginated Henry climb this weekend I decided he definitely has front and rear lockers, Rockwell axles, a full exocage, some 42" pitbull tires, and a 6.0 ltr diesel engine in his rock buggy.


----------



## Edna

Good afternoon. Jacqui, my entire yard is deer territory. There is a doe that raises her fawns behind the Baptist church across the street. She rests like a dog on the front step of the church. I have a photo of that from last year and will have to post it. Anyway, she never leaves the block, and her fawns from previous years are all right here too. I decided to try Liquid Fence this year and it has been been a great deterrent so far. Until the first application, deer were visiting my tortoise area every night and kept the clover etc. grazed back. There has been no evidence that they are still visiting since I started spraying the Liquid Fence. I was spraying it right in the enclosure, but my guess is that the torts wouldn't like it any more than the deer do, so I'm not spraying in there now.


----------



## Kerryann

The wranglers are not fixed yet but the husband is dirty and angry.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Good afternoon. Jacqui, my entire yard is deer territory. There is a doe that raises her fawns behind the Baptist church across the street. She rests like a dog on the front step of the church. I have a photo of that from last year and will have to post it. Anyway, she never leaves the block, and her fawns from previous years are all right here too. I decided to try Liquid Fence this year and it has been been a great deterrent so far. Until the first application, deer were visiting my tortoise area every night and kept the clover etc. grazed back. There has been no evidence that they are still visiting since I started spraying the Liquid Fence. I was spraying it right in the enclosure, but my guess is that the torts wouldn't like it any more than the deer do, so I'm not spraying in there now.



How neat to be able to watch them! I have been trying the Liquid Fence, too! Tonight I stopped to check the garden on my way home from work. Instead I sat out in front watching the groundhogs for awhile. I had planned to spray the area because the week was about up and it did rain last night, not much rain but hard. Wouldn't you know it, there was the remains of a tomato that had just freshly been munched on.  ... plus a couple of deer prints. Well I did spray the area. Was so much easier to find good spots to spray around the garden edge until I had Josh do some weed cutting on Sunday.


----------



## dmarcus

Lol, he is a little greasy...


----------



## Jacqui

It's Tuesday!! (See Tom, I do know what day it is.  ) It's also the day Yvonne's computer gets looked at and hopefully fixed so she can be on. I misses her.  Seems more empty in here without her.  

Meanwhile back at the ranch... how is today shaping up for all of you?

 My job is in it's final week and everything went on 50% clearance price. I loaded my front truck seat up with some perennials. More Hardy hibiscus, coneflowers, and day lilies. Bought a couple more jade plants too.


----------



## rachael

About to head to work. Boyfriend is on early hours this week so I guess that means Im up early too? Worst. About to put in the rare full workday 9 to 9. Here goes! :|


----------



## Jacqui

rachael said:


> About to head to work. Boyfriend is on early hours this week so I guess that means Im up early too? Worst. About to put in the rare full workday 9 to 9. Here goes! :|



Hope it goes by quickly!


----------



## Edna

Happy Tuesday! One or two of my aspens are having the top couple of inches of soil dug up every day. I've been blaming the pup even though I haven't seen her at it. I've also been watching for muddy/dirty paws and haven't seen that evidence either. This morning it occurred to me that it could be a squirrel, as the pup could dig a lot deeper in a very short time with little effort. Dratted squirrels! It's on!!!

My other news for the day is that my son is planning to visit, bringing my granddaughter, the first week of July. He has not visited my home for.... about 15 years. Yep, been a long time!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Happy Tuesday! One or two of my aspens are having the top couple of inches of soil dug up every day. I've been blaming the pup even though I haven't seen her at it. I've also been watching for muddy/dirty paws and haven't seen that evidence either. This morning it occurred to me that it could be a squirrel, as the pup could dig a lot deeper in a very short time with little effort. Dratted squirrels! It's on!!!
> 
> My other news for the day is that my son is planning to visit, bringing my granddaughter, the first week of July. He has not visited my home for.... about 15 years. Yep, been a long time!



Oh wow!! That will be fun! I bet your already making plans.

As for the squirrels, you know I am hearing a lot of complaints at my store from folks coming in to replace their plants (mostly flowers) due to them. Much more then rabbits and deer combined. I am pretty lucky, we have only a few squirrels in my village and none near my growing spots. So what are you going to do?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> As for the squirrels, you know I am hearing a lot of complaints at my store from folks coming in to replace their plants (mostly flowers) due to them. Much more then rabbits and deer combined. I am pretty lucky, we have only a few squirrels in my village and none near my growing spots. So what are you going to do?



IF rat poison and firearms aren't options, I might have to try one of my trusty pups in the yard overnight. None of the pups would volunteer for that duty. My old beagle Iris would be the best for squirrels, but if a deer jumped into the yard she would get trampled. Ponette, my Aussie, might bark more, but she'd also keep the deer and squirrels out.


----------



## BowandWalter

Wholly cow. I had to make a new account because my email decided to take on a host of strange spam sites. Hi everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne's 'puter must still be sick...


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. I am hungry for lunch already..


----------



## rachael

Kerryann said:


> Good morning. I am hungry for lunch already..



every day of my life.


Procrastinating a 1030 am doctors appoint meant then a 2 hour visit to my work place. Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Jacqui

rachael said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning. I am hungry for lunch already..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every day of my life.
> 
> 
> Procrastinating a 1030 am doctors appoint meant then a 2 hour visit to my work place. Is it the weekend yet?
Click to expand...


 I am sure for somebody, it's the weekend already!


----------



## Yvonne G

*WHOO-HOO!!* My computer is all fixed and I'm back online!!! Yippee, Yippee, hooray!! You don't realize how much you use it until its not there to use.

As you may remember, it was running very slowly. Worse than dial-up and only 1 small RAM plug-in. I tried everything I knew and everything suggested to get it to run faster, but to no avail. In the process of trying everything, I somehow messed up my camera program and couldn't get the pictures off the camera and into the computer. So I called a fellow I used to work with, who happens to be a real computer geek, and he came over to look at it. He said maybe I didn't have enough RAM, and so he ordered me another gigabyte. But he took the computer home in the meantime to check it out. What he found was a bad RAM plug in. So, with the new gigabyte plug in and the old one that was still good, I now have 1 and a half gigabytes of RAM. The reason the computer was slow and sporadic was that that RAM module was going bad. 

I apologize to all the new members that didn't get a "welcome" from me this past week, and I'm not going to try to go back and answer all of them. But I'm going to start fresh from today.

I've got lots of pictures to put up.

I've sure missed you folks and I'm so glad to have my computer back!!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Yay! Yvonne is back.


----------



## pdrobber

hope everyone had a great day. During my break from here, I also moved from Manhattan to Astoria, Queens. Has more specific cultural foods available so in the supermarkets there are opuntia cactus pads for like $0.99 a pound!


----------



## Jacqui

....What you were gone Yvonne????? ... hmmm never even noticed....


----------



## Jacqui

Morning to the start of a wonderful day for you all!

I am guessing next week by this time I will be officially back to being a full time groundskeeper and animal slave. I am so excited. I have a feeling with having to tear down the garden center, my back and muscles will be hurting me almost as bad as when we started, which I am not looking forward to. 

Last night on the way home from work, I went to my closest Walmart to pick up some critter chow... and to check out the clearance trees. Earlier in the season, I had checked to see if they had any plum trees for the redfoot/cherry area. They did, but cheap me wasn't wanting to pay the price. I know it was atleast $18, but it easily could have been more. Last week they had a sign on them saying 50% off, but I didn't have time to stop and check them out. Last night was the night to do so. I was happy to see, they had a couple. I looked at the clearance sticker price and they were under $7. Looks like somebody can't do math.  I decided at that price to add a pear tree too. Right now I am considering going back after work and getting another set. ...boy is my son going to be unhappy his next trip home with having to dig holes for them and for the four newest grape vines.  



pdrobber said:


> hope everyone had a great day. During my break from here, I also moved from Manhattan to Astoria, Queens. Has more specific cultural foods available so in the supermarkets there are opuntia cactus pads for like $0.99 a pound!



Why the move, if I may ask? I think it would be fun to check those places out and see what new things you can find for the tortoises... and yourself.


----------



## Jacqui

Is anybody else having a large population of ticks this year? I seem to be a magnet for one a day all week long. Just me, none of the dogs or cats seem to be.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ew-w-w...I'm SO GLAD ticks aren't a problem here in my neighborhood. I can't stand the look of them. Whenever they show them on Animal Cops, where they've infested dogs, I have to turn away. UGH!


----------



## dmmj

I'm glad I go turtles and tortoises who eat nectarines. My tree is producing so many, I can't eat them all.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> Is anybody else having a large population of ticks this year? I seem to be a magnet for one a day all week long. Just me, none of the dogs or cats seem to be.



No ticks.... I got ground flys.....millions of the dang things! My poor little Surge has scabs all over his ears from just going out to pee...... I might add they dont seem to bother WalkingRock at all


----------



## dmarcus

Yeah were having issues with flies as well, they seem to know when its feeding time and they all swarm the food no matter what it is.


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> No ticks.... I got ground flys.....millions of the dang things! My poor little Surge has scabs all over his ears from just going out to pee...... I might add they dont seem to bother WalkingRock at all



Now I have never heard of ground flies.


----------



## Edna

Zamric said:


> No ticks.... I got ground flys.....millions of the dang things! My poor little Surge has scabs all over his ears from just going out to pee...... I might add they dont seem to bother WalkingRock at all



Do you use SWAT for the flys? I used to keep a jar of the pink kind for my dogs' ears in summer. It was icky but really gave them some relief.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally we had rain last night, the hard fast kind. It started as I was coming home and the way the water from the streets runs off, we usually get a lake in front of the walkway into the house. I decided to sit outside in my truck and see if I could wait it out. Finally I came in and as I approached the front enclosed porch I heard this pitiful baby kitten crying. Of course I had not left the porch light on, because I knew I should be home before dark (never dreamed of the storm making everything dark early). So I ever so carefully scooted my feet across the porch to the door, so I could open it and turn on the light. There were two very soaked black kittens crying on the floor. The mother was near them hiding in an open large dog kennel I had sitting there. I reached down and with the mother cat hissing the entire time, placed the two babies in next to their mother.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Now I have never heard of ground flies.



Its when the ball is hit low to the ground, but goes a long, long distance without bouncing. 

You must have a big cat invitation posted on your roof, that blinks on and off, "Over here!! Cats welcome! Come over here" and a big arrow pointing down to your front door.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> You must have a big cat invitation posted on your roof, that blinks on and off, "Over here!! Cats welcome! Come over here" and a big arrow pointing down to your front door.



Or maybe it's the fact that I have 7 feeding stations scattered around? 






Checked to see what damage last night's storm did. I am starting to believe fate has decided no garden for me this year.  First the deer were eating it, then something else has started in, and now the storm brought down this dead tree which had trumpet vine covering it all the way up (was beautiful in bloom) on top of about a 1/3 of my garden. Of course in this section were my older bigger and more "special" ones. 

The good news is the Althea (Rose of Sharon) are starting to bloom. The first bloom I picked went to four beautiful Leopards who recently traveled here. A few other select ones got the next ones I picked.


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm 80% chance of rain and with the garden already a mudhole, guess my son and ex won't be able to cut the tree off my tomatoes today to see if any of them survived.  Guess I also won't be able to do any planting either or even work on enclosures. Darn that leaves housework.   

Any great weekend plans in here? Doing something special for Father's day tomorrow?


----------



## Yvonne G

There are no fathers in my life, so its just another Sunday for me. Set the sprinklers, pick up animal poop, cut up garden trash and fill the green waste barrel, go to the store, yada, yada, yada...

Funny that you are getting rain. It has been hot and dry with quite a bit of wind here for the past month now. We're totally into summer here. On the plus side, my solar panels are working to beat the band!!


----------



## Jacqui

We have been pretty hot and dry here for the last month or two. This is about our only real rain during that time. I love rain, just not looking forward to the high humidity once the sun comes back out. With all the heat and wind at work all we do is constant watering, then all we do at home is water our own plants too.  I have two pairs of shoes I rotate wearing while the other one would be left out in the sun to dry.  I still think the only time my feet are ever dry, is at night when I am sleeping.


----------



## Yvonne G

Shoes? The only time I even THINK of putting shoes on my feet is if there's ice on the ground outside. I have about a dozen pairs of flip flops, and I choose a color to coordinate with whatever color shorts I'm wearing that day. Today its gray. (I also have a gray sun visor!)


----------



## Jacqui

My my aren't you just the fashion Goddess! 

 No flip flops allowed at work.  I'd be wearing my Crocs, but the cats hid one and I have not yet discovered where they put it.  They get all slippery and hard to walk with once wet tho.


----------



## Jacqui

I just had an unexpected surprise. I was down at the garden checking things out and a hummingbird went by, so my eyes followed it hoping to find a nest. (Hey I dream big  ). Then I walked closer to the tree for a better look. My eyes then sorta started looking the tree over. It's one on our to do list that has a few large dead branches halfway fallen down. Then I saw something I never would have expected... one of the groundhogs was up on a horizontal tree branch watching me. Of course by the time I went to get the camera, he was long gone. I never knew they could climb trees or perhaps he came up on one of those dead branches?


----------



## dmmj

Sure, groundhogs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I'd be wearing my Crocs, but the cats hid one and I have not yet discovered where they put it.  They get all slippery and hard to walk with once wet tho.



Tell me about it! Same thing with the flip flops. On a weekly basis I climb the ladder and go up on the roof to wash off my solar panels (I live on a busy street and dust flies..FLIES!!). This a.m. I managed to get my feet wet while up there and had a heck of a time staying in my shoes. My feet kept slipping off to the sides of them. Talk about your life passing before your eyes!




dmmj said:


> Sure, groundhogs.




I think you meant to say, "Yeah...right..."


----------



## Jacqui

Okay the three of us managed to get the tree cut up and carted off to the dump. So sad seeing the smushed remains of some of my best and biggest tomatoes with their fruit scattered all around.  Did save a few of the pieces of wood to use in tortoise enclosures.


----------



## Kerryann

Sorry about the tomatoes 

I have the cutest little house guest right now. I wanted to put up pictures of him but photobucket is on the fritz.


----------



## Yvonne G

*YOU THREW WOOD AWAY???????*

OMG!! I could probably have heated my house for a whole winter on that tree. I go scrounging curb sides on trash pick-up day looking for scrap lumber or trash wood to burn. I would NEVER throw wood away. I burn old sheds, old cedar shingles, scrap lumber and, yes, even firewood!!!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> YOU THREW WOOD AWAY???????
> 
> OMG!! I could probably have heated my house for a whole winter on that tree. I go scrounging curb sides on trash pick-up day looking for scrap lumber or trash wood to burn. I would NEVER throw wood away. I burn old sheds, old cedar shingles, scrap lumber and, yes, even firewood!!!



I wish you were closer to me. I have a bunch of logs I want gone


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> *YOU THREW WOOD AWAY???????*
> 
> OMG!! I could probably have heated my house for a whole winter on that tree. I go scrounging curb sides on trash pick-up day looking for scrap lumber or trash wood to burn. I would NEVER throw wood away. I burn old sheds, old cedar shingles, scrap lumber and, yes, even firewood!!!



If not, then all the old timber that is stored in one of the shed would have worked just fine for ya, too. I won't even mention we have eight dead pines we have to cut down in the front yard. Nor how there are even a few tree parts up at the dump waiting for somebody to want to cut them up for firewood. Yvonne, in this area we have a ton of unwanted trees that end up burned in big tree piles because no body wants them.

I have thought about when we work on the other house, checking into a wood stove to heat it or even one in a tortoise building.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Sunday... is the sun shining at your house?


----------



## Laurie

Jacqui said:


> It's Sunday... is the sun shining at your house?



It probably is... Too bad I'm back to work 
. 15 and a half more hours and in outta here!


----------



## Zamric

Sunny and 92 today in Dallas

HAPPY FATHERSDAY to all you fathers out there


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> It's Sunday... is the sun shining at your house?



It certainly is! Looks like it's going to be another beautiful day. Sorry about your tomatoes, Jacqui.


----------



## Yvonne G

S'posed to be 105F degrees here today. Thank goodness for an evaporative cooler that works well! I'll have to get all my outside work done early today so I can vegetate in the house under a fan.

We haven't heard from Peter here on the chat for a while. And its always nice when I see new members join us. One member I'd like to see here is Pam. She posts an awful lot, welcoming new members but never tells us anything personal about herself here. Hey, Pam...What's the haps?


----------



## Jacqui

It was only in the low 90s here, but by noon my t-shirt was wet front, back, and both sleeves from sweat. Told my husband I was ready for the wet t-shirt contest.   Am so glad Sonic is right next to us, so we can keep having ice cold drinks all day long.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> It was only in the low 90s here, but by noon my t-shirt was wet front, back, and both sleeves from sweat. Told my husband I was ready for the wet t-shirt contest.   Am so glad Sonic is right next to us, so we can keep having ice cold drinks all day long.



:shy: ...Sooo.... how'd you do in the Contest?


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Yvonne G

Oh! Sonic!!! I love their cherry/limeaid. But they're too far away for me to visit them very often.


----------



## Edna

Happy day, Folkses! It's 65 degrees outside and I'm heading out to walk before it gets too warm for me. Later today, I am shipping off a box of quilt tops for Wrap Them in Love. I made 10 tops, at 3 yards of fabric each, and am including 7 big pieces of fabric for backing. That's a total of over 40 yards of fabric AND IT ISN'T MAKING A DENT IN MY SUPPLY YET!!! Gah! "Someday I'm gonna climb that hill if it takes every bit of my might."


----------



## Edna

Iced coffee!! Who knew? I always thought I didn't like iced coffee, but did enjoy frozen lattes and coffee granitas and frapps. Turns out I seriously like iced coffee


----------



## Yvonne G

How long have you been walking, Edna? I have been trying to get motivated for quite a while. I bought a portable radio several weeks ago, then two or three weeks ago I bought the battery for it. Then a couple days later I bought some ear buds. Yesterday was 109F degrees, so I figured if I was going to walk, I needed to do it in the a.m. before it gets hot. Lo and behold!! I was able to get my heiny off the property this a.m. I walked for a half hour. Heard more news than I've heard in a month. Now if I can just keep it up. I'd like to get worked up to an hour of brisk walking. Across the street from me and down a half a block is a little-used road that is perfect for walking. And if I walk all the way down to the other end of it, its a mile. So that would be 2 miles down and back. Big plans...little motivation. Love to eat!


----------



## BowandWalter

I'm so excited! The little abused foster dog who I had to return to it's horrible owner has possibly been picked up by the SPCA again! Emails have already been sent saying we will adopt him. If it's really him.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> I'm so excited! The little abused foster dog who I had to return to it's horrible owner has possibly been picked up by the SPCA again! Emails have already been sent saying we will adopt him. If it's really him.



That is awesome for the dog 

Today is another day of rainy happiness here. I was watering my grass daily and it was still turning yellowish. I am kind of scared to see my water bill. I don't remember it being this dry and hot so early in the year.


----------



## Edna

emysemys said:


> How long have you been walking, Edna? I have been trying to get motivated for quite a while. I bought a portable radio several weeks ago, then two or three weeks ago I bought the battery for it. Then a couple days later I bought some ear buds. Yesterday was 109F degrees, so I figured if I was going to walk, I needed to do it in the a.m. before it gets hot. Lo and behold!! I was able to get my heiny off the property this a.m. I walked for a half hour. Heard more news than I've heard in a month. Now if I can just keep it up. I'd like to get worked up to an hour of brisk walking. Across the street from me and down a half a block is a little-used road that is perfect for walking. And if I walk all the way down to the other end of it, its a mile. So that would be 2 miles down and back. Big plans...little motivation. Love to eat!



When I have access to good walking, i.e. long stretches without too much crossing of streets and such, I love to walk and have been doing so for years. In Kansas I walked a few blocks from my house to a great connected park system and that circuit took me about an hour to walk. In Montana I used to drive a mile into town, park on the east end of town, and walk to the west end and back on a nice walking path, again about an hour. Here I walk a few blocks down the street to the old penitentiary, where a nice walking path starts. It winds through the old prison yard and then wanders toward the highway, past the armory and the BLM building. I pick plantain and dandelion on the old pen grounds before returning home. It's a nice walk!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a great walk Edna and one with a double purpose. Sooo ummmm just how much fabric do you have?



BowandWalter said:


> I'm so excited! The little abused foster dog who I had to return to it's horrible owner has possibly been picked up by the SPCA again! Emails have already been sent saying we will adopt him. If it's really him.



*fingers crossed for you and him!*





emysemys said:


> Lo and behold!! I was able to get my heiny off the property this a.m. I walked for a half hour.



Way to go!!!!!!!




Kerryann said:


> Today is another day of rainy happiness here. I was watering my grass daily and it was still turning yellowish. I am kind of scared to see my water bill. I don't remember it being this dry and hot so early in the year.



Hope the bill is not too bad. It's kinda nice living in a village where we have no water meters and pay a set price. So has the grass turned green again, yet?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like a great walk Edna and one with a double purpose. Sooo ummmm just how much fabric do you have?





Apparently much more than I had thought. I've made lots of scrap quilts in several different color ways, with dozens of fabrics in each of the colors in each color way. And have collected fabrics on the same scale for project families that I never got around to. The only sub-collections I am reserving at this point are some brilliant batiks and some pear colors (reds, golds, greens) for a project my daughter has expressed interest in. The rest goes. Eventually.


----------



## kurmaraja12

Edna said:


> Apparently much more than I had thought. I've made lots of scrap quilts in several different color ways, with dozens of fabrics in each of the colors in each color way. And have collected fabrics on the same scale for project families that I never got around to. The only sub-collections I am reserving at this point are some brilliant batiks and some pear colors (reds, golds, greens) for a project my daughter has expressed interest in. The rest goes. Eventually.



If you ever need to get rid of any fleeces or felts, I'd be more than happy to take those off your hands  I dont think my boyfriend would appreciate more fabric butttt...

He's flying up to my school on wednesday to help me move all my stuff 700 miles south to move in with him. He hasn't seen my fabric collection yet  uh oh is he in for a surprise!


----------



## Edna

kurmaraja12 said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently much more than I had thought. I've made lots of scrap quilts in several different color ways, with dozens of fabrics in each of the colors in each color way. And have collected fabrics on the same scale for project families that I never got around to. The only sub-collections I am reserving at this point are some brilliant batiks and some pear colors (reds, golds, greens) for a project my daughter has expressed interest in. The rest goes. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever need to get rid of any fleeces or felts, I'd be more than happy to take those off your hands  I dont think my boyfriend would appreciate more fabric butttt...
> 
> He's flying up to my school on wednesday to help me move all my stuff 700 miles south to move in with him. He hasn't seen my fabric collection yet  uh oh is he in for a surprise!
Click to expand...


I appreciate the offer, but I've stuck to cottons consistently. If you were looking for a really broad selection of deep-dark reds (or blacks, browns, creams, navys), I'd be putting a box together for you right now!
As long as your collection is boxed up, he'll still never see it And neither will you!!
Good luck on your move


----------



## Zamric

Edna said:


> kurmaraja12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently much more than I had thought. I've made lots of scrap quilts in several different color ways, with dozens of fabrics in each of the colors in each color way. And have collected fabrics on the same scale for project families that I never got around to. The only sub-collections I am reserving at this point are some brilliant batiks and some pear colors (reds, golds, greens) for a project my daughter has expressed interest in. The rest goes. Eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever need to get rid of any fleeces or felts, I'd be more than happy to take those off your hands  I dont think my boyfriend would appreciate more fabric butttt...
> 
> He's flying up to my school on wednesday to help me move all my stuff 700 miles south to move in with him. He hasn't seen my fabric collection yet  uh oh is he in for a surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate the offer, but I've stuck to cottons consistently. If you were looking for a really broad selection of deep-dark reds (or blacks, browns, creams, navys), I'd be putting a box together for you right now!
> As long as your collection is boxed up, he'll still never see it And neither will you!!
> Good luck on your move
Click to expand...


Cotton is great for just about everything (except for silk sirts and ties!) I make my own garments for Mideval costumes, nothing fancy mind you, I'm no Nobel or anything like that but Peasant cloths are easier to make anyways!... you say you have Browns, Blacks and Navys?


----------



## Edna

Zamric said:


> Cotton is great for just about everything (except for silk sirts and ties!) I make my own garments for Mideval costumes, nothing fancy mind you, I'm no Nobel or anything like that but Peasant cloths are easier to make anyways!... you say you have Browns, Blacks and Navys?



Yep, many of each. My bigger pieces have been donated to Wrap Them in Love to be used as backing, so there's nothing bigger than a yard. Great for trims and cuffs and such. I mostly collected small/fine prints that end up looking like texture in a quilt. I'm looking for a couple of photos so you can see the color range

Black Variable Star







Brown Rogue River Log Cabin






Just for fun: Lady of the Lake 90x90. Kind of my masterpiece!


----------



## Kerryann

It's crazy hot today 
I love quilts but I am not crafty at all.


----------



## kurmaraja12

Love those! The purple is beautiful!!! My mom is a huge quilter and has all the fancy pantsy doodads  I prefer hand sewing, but I'll probably get bad carpal tunnel like her :-( I've already had a lot of wrist and hand problems


----------



## Jacqui

OMGosh! I love the Lady one!! That has got to be the most gorgeous I have ever saw. My Grandmother use to make quilts, usually from scraps from the clothes she made for us. I use to help her a little. Never seriously thought about making one myself. Now if I could make one like that quilt, I would be taking it on.  Good thing there are no fabric stores nearby and that I spent all my money yesterday buying some clearance plants (Althea/Rose of Sharon, butterfly bush, and day lilies).


----------



## dmmj

I was thinking of changing my car horn to make it sound like a gun shot, I bet people will get out of my way quicker now.


----------



## Yvonne G

What brought this on, David? Are you having trouble on the road? All you have to do is gently weave from side-to-side in your lane, and speed up and slow down. The other drivers will think you've been drinking and they'll get out of your way...of course, in this day and age of cell phones, someone might give the cops a call about your driving too, and you may just find yourself walking the line and pointing to your nose (not that I really know about such things).


----------



## Zamric

Edna said:


> Just for fun: Lady of the Lake 90x90. Kind of my masterpiece!



Beautiful! I am much impressed! I have Quilted, I'm not good but have done it and for the longest time used a Blue Jean Quilt (Big blanket really) I made and backed with a maroon Flanal. It is folded and put away now because of its poor condition. I use it as a wrap for my sewing Machine

I Love the colors! Of course Purple and Blue are my favorite colors so I am quite partial!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> What brought this on, David? Are you having trouble on the road? All you have to do is gently weave from side-to-side in your lane, and speed up and slow down. The other drivers will think you've been drinking and they'll get out of your way...of course, in this day and age of cell phones, someone might give the cops a call about your driving too, and you may just find yourself walking the line and pointing to your nose (not that I really know about such things).



Ummm sooooo Yvonne, has this happened to you before? The cop pulling you over and making you walk the line?????


----------



## Edna

Testing..... testing....

Ooh! I'm back! The last time I tried to post I got a "moderator must approve all posts" message


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Testing..... testing....
> 
> Ooh! I'm back! The last time I tried to post I got a "moderator must approve all posts" message





Well good luck trying to find a Moderator around here....


----------



## dmmj

Edna said:


> Testing..... testing....
> 
> Ooh! I'm back! The last time I tried to post I got a "moderator must approve all posts" message




That is because you were posting in the vendor review section.


----------



## Edna

dmmj said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testing..... testing....
> 
> Ooh! I'm back! The last time I tried to post I got a "moderator must approve all posts" message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because you were posting in the vendor review section.
Click to expand...




Aahh! That 'splains it! You mean I can't just slam a vendor without review?? 



Jacqui said:


> Well good luck trying to find a Moderator around here....



All of the moderators here are very moderate. Well, mostly. Captain Awesome is actually pretty flippant and I appreciate that about him.

When I read "But does that (USPS) rule apply to canadians?" I about fell over laughing. Not technically a Socratic question, but perfect anyway.


----------



## dmarcus

I am so freaken pissed, a guy made an illegal left turn in front of me just as I was going through the intersection and I smacked right into him. My truck wasn't drivable and he didn't have any insurance. Not the way I wanted to start my morning.


----------



## Edna

dmarcus said:


> I am so freaken pissed, a guy made an illegal left turn in front of me just as I was going through the intersection and I smacked right into him. My truck wasn't drivable and he didn't have any insurance. Not the way I wanted to start my morning.



I'm glad neither of you was hurt. Did you get a chance to give him a piece of your mind?


----------



## dmarcus

I am glad no one was hurt either, I didn't give him my personal thoughts, kept them to myself. I just hope my insurance claim doesnt take to long..


----------



## Kerryann

dmarcus said:


> I am glad no one was hurt either, I didn't give him my personal thoughts, kept them to myself. I just hope my insurance claim doesnt take to long..



That really stinks


----------



## Jacqui

Question, because *knocking on my wooden head* none of us have had a two car accident like that, let alone when one party has no insurance, do the insurance companies then go after the person personally to get their money back? Like garnish their wages and such? I assume you live in a state where insurance is mandatory?

Also glad your okay. Hope in the meantime you have something to drive.


----------



## dmarcus

I am not sure if they go after the other person, all his information in on the accident report. I have uninsured motorist coverage so I am good. But I will be stuck paying paying the $500 deductable. Yes insurance is mandatory in Texas but people do it and just have been lucky not to get caught. I won't know until tuesday if my truck is totaled or repariable and then I got

My wife works close to our house so she is going to ride her bike and I will use her car for now.


----------



## Jacqui

Can you go after him for the $500?


----------



## dmarcus

My phone got broken and when I asked him if he had a phone to call 911 he said his phone had no minutes because he couldn't afford to add more, so even if I went after him for it and won a judgement, chances are he would never pay.


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm I would have said something about since you broke my truck so I can't drive it, I will just borrow your car until mine is fix to cover the deductible you owe me.


----------



## dmarcus

lol he had crappy truck with all his work tools in the back. I am hoping the insurance company just totals it. Just sucks because I was right across the street from my job when it happened.


----------



## Kerryann

That sucks


----------



## dmarcus

Kerryann said:


> That sucks



I know and I start the police academy in two weeks so I am very happy that I did not get hurt. That would have really sucked


----------



## Kerryann

dmarcus said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know and I start the police academy in two weeks so I am very happy that I did not get hurt. That would have really sucked
Click to expand...


I just realized I said the same thing twice... man I must have really meant it. 
Not being hurt is the most important but it is painful when someone messes up your transportation.


----------



## dmmj

I got sick and tired of my older relatives coming up to me at weddings poking me and saying "you are next", so I started going up to them at funerals poking them and saying "you're next".


----------



## dmarcus

dmmj said:


> I got sick and tired of my older relatives coming up to me at weddings poking me and saying "you are next", so I started going up to them at funerals poking them and saying "you're next".



Lol now thats funny!!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know and I start the police academy in two weeks so I am very happy that I did not get hurt. That would have really sucked
Click to expand...


Hey good luck with becoming a cop. ... I wonder if you will ever come across that guy who hit you today once your a cop...


----------



## Jacqui

Seems like it's going to be one of those days, starting with a bad night.  With hope, the Grandson's surgery will be the changing the day around point. Hope the rest of you are having a good day where ever you may be and whatever your doing.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Seems like it's going to be one of those days, starting with a bad night.  With hope, the Grandson's surgery will be the changing the day around point. Hope the rest of you are having a good day where ever you may be and whatever your doing.



Good luck with the surgery.

My day started out well.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Does any of the moderation staff anticipate any possibility of getting a real chat box feature on this forum? I think it would be just fantastic and draw more involvement and partoicipation to this forum.


----------



## Jacqui

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Does any of the moderation staff anticipate any possibility of getting a real chat box feature on this forum? I think it would be just fantastic and draw more involvement and partoicipation to this forum.



It has been brought up to Josh off and on. What is funny, is at one time we did have a real chat and nobody really used it.


----------



## Kerryann

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Does any of the moderation staff anticipate any possibility of getting a real chat box feature on this forum? I think it would be just fantastic and draw more involvement and partoicipation to this forum.



I agree.


----------



## Jacqui

Who knows perhaps someday it will happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Does any of the moderation staff anticipate any possibility of getting a real chat box feature on this forum? I think it would be just fantastic and draw more involvement and partoicipation to this forum.



The idea of starting this particular thread was for Josh to see how popular it is and get the notion that maybe a chat feature might not be such a bad idea. I guess he hasn't paid attention. 

One think I like about this thread over a real chat is you can go back and re-read what others have said. In a real chat, its a now or never type of thing. You are talking in the moment, and once that screen moves up, you don't know what happened before.


----------



## Kerryann

It's official  I am not getting older.. coming up on the 10th high school reunion made me feel old and now this year will be 20 years since high school.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Kerryann said:


> It's official  I am not getting older.. coming up on the 10th high school reunion made me feel old and now this year will be 20 years since high school.







emysemys said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does any of the moderation staff anticipate any possibility of getting a real chat box feature on this forum? I think it would be just fantastic and draw more involvement and partoicipation to this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of starting this particular thread was for Josh to see how popular it is and get the notion that maybe a chat feature might not be such a bad idea. I guess he hasn't paid attention.
> 
> One think I like about this thread over a real chat is you can go back and re-read what others have said. In a real chat, its a now or never type of thing. You are talking in the moment, and once that screen moves up, you don't know what happened before.
Click to expand...


* It might be financial, maybe someday! I know on several other forums it is a very active and popular feature.*


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> The idea of starting this particular thread was for Josh to see how popular it is and get the notion that maybe a chat feature might not be such a bad idea. I guess he hasn't paid attention.
> 
> One think I like about this thread over a real chat is you can go back and re-read what others have said. In a real chat, its a now or never type of thing. You are talking in the moment, and once that screen moves up, you don't know what happened before.



I like being able to go back and catch up on what I missed.


----------



## Laurie

I would love a chat feature! Hey, where is Maggie?



dmmj said:


> I got sick and tired of my older relatives coming up to me at weddings poking me and saying "you are next", so I started going up to them at funerals poking them and saying "you're next".



Lol! You're pretty funny Mr. Awesome...I'm a little apprehensive about being my usual sarcastic self


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's official  I am not getting older.. coming up on the 10th high school reunion made me feel old and now this year will be 20 years since high school.



So that would make you in the 38-39 year range? Believe me, that is still just a kid age. Okay I just sat here and figured out you were born shortly before I graduated from HS, now it's me who is feeling old.  I may be old, but you know what, being old is not all bad.


----------



## Zamric

Kerryann said:


> It's official  I am not getting older.. coming up on the 10th high school reunion made me feel old and now this year will be 20 years since high school.



last year was my 30th



Melly-n-shorty said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of starting this particular thread was for Josh to see how popular it is and get the notion that maybe a chat feature might not be such a bad idea. I guess he hasn't paid attention.
> 
> One think I like about this thread over a real chat is you can go back and re-read what others have said. In a real chat, its a now or never type of thing. You are talking in the moment, and once that screen moves up, you don't know what happened before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like being able to go back and catch up on what I missed.
Click to expand...


I too like being able to scroll thru the conversation but I can see the draw of of real time chat


----------



## Edna

Zamric said:


> last year was my 30th





...... 30th birthday or 30th high school reunion? You gotta be specific around here!


----------



## Zamric

Edna said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> last year was my 30th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... 30th birthday or 30th high school reunion? You gotta be specific around here!
Click to expand...




Collage Reunion... naaa.. High School of course


----------



## dmmj

It's not polite to ask a lady her age, but since I don't see any ladies, ask away.


----------



## chase thorn

This is my last year of high school  gonna be an easy one!


----------



## lynnedit

Hi all!

Chase:
Senior year of HS is great. Pressure is mostly off. Where are you off to next year, if anywhere?

Zamric: you young sprig, you!


----------



## chase thorn

Texas! and plus to make it easier, I am attending online highschool for my job!


----------



## lynnedit

Oh that's right, I remember your post about that. Tortoise territory!

Jacqui, any information on your Grandson's surgery? Was it today?


----------



## chase thorn

Taking a year off to get my life figured out seems reasonable!


----------



## Zamric

lynnedit said:


> Zamric: you young sprig, you!



 Thanks! with all the children I'm around everyday, I forget there are some out there that see me as "Young Anything"!


----------



## Jacqui

Age is all in the mind. 



chase thorn said:


> Texas! and plus to make it easier, I am attending online highschool for my job!


Please keep in mind it does not take much, but I am a bit lost. What job would have you doing your senior year online? (if it is okay to ask). Most kids I know, would hate to miss their Sr year in a "real" HS with the prom, the spring Sr sneak trip, and just the sense of power and freedom.





chase thorn said:


> Taking a year off to get my life figured out seems reasonable!



So whatcha gonna do for that year? Work? Travel? Be a bum?  





lynnedit said:


> Jacqui, any information on your Grandson's surgery? Was it today?



JJ came out of the surgery okay. They put a new stint in. He had more tissue growth in his heart then they expected him to, which was good and bad. The good is, it is basically making itself a new wall, which he needed as he was missing one heart chamber wall. The bad was because both of his values are too close together, it made needing that stint more important. I don't think they did anything with his pacemaker. This surgery should be his last until about 3 years of age, if things go as expected.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

There is a 19 year old girl at my work who starts sentences with "when I'm old like you I" when she is taking to me. I often think to myself how good it would feel to hit her in the head with a nerd bat.


----------



## Laurie

Melly-n-shorty said:


> There is a 19 year old girl at my work who starts sentences with "when I'm old like you I" when she is taking to me. I often think to myself how good it would feel to hit her in the head with a nerd bat.



There is a girl I work with who is 28, about a year ago she was having a party at her house after work. I didn't go because I live farther away than everyone else. When we saw each other again at work, she told me it was ok that I didn't go, I didn't miss anything because it was only the young people who went..lol.

Were actually pretty good friends, I thought it was funny she stated it like that though, I still tease her about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi all:

High school.....wow...its been 56 years since I graduated from high school. Good luck, Chase, with whatever you decide to do. Your whole life is ahead of you.

To answer about Maggie...she's not feeling very well these days and has been having tests to find out what's wrong with her. I don't know if she reads the forum anymore, but next time I talk to her I'll let her know you asked about her.

Stupid cat woke me up this a.m. at 5:30. Can you imagine? And I couldn't go back to sleep. 

Happy summer everyone!


----------



## Edna

Melly-n-shorty said:


> There is a 19 year old girl at my work who starts sentences with "when I'm old like you I" when she is taking to me. I often think to myself how good it would feel to hit her in the head with a nerd bat.



I worked for a summer with a young lady who made statements like that. My office mate and I just pretended she was our daughter and we didn't hold back on the advice or criticism or praise or pride, either. All in good humor, of course. She could have been irritating, but instead her presence in our office brought us more fun that we could ever have wished for!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

That was supposed to say "nerf" bat lol. Not used to my new phone. We tease her all the time now too. Her nickname is trouble.


----------



## Jacqui

During the night, JJ the Grandson, stopped breathing, was unresponsive and turned blue. They got him going again. They also are having a problem with pain meds. Between the surgery wounds and the headache from the increase blood flow into the heart due to the new shunt (I think I have calling it a stint) he is having pain. Problem is atleast one of the pain meds caused a reaction, so they are having to slowly test new combos on him.


----------



## chase thorn

@Jacqui Well I work part time at RMC (Rocky mountain Coors) with my mom. I am doing online simply because I'm sick and tired of school and my school does not do much of the fun stuff... I, as well as my girlfriend who is also online, am not much for all the dances and what not. What says freedom better than not being stuck in school with a bunch of people you don't like?  And for my year off.... Yes I will be a bum pretty much. Staying at a relatives beach house in Corpus!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> During the night, JJ the Grandson, stopped breathing, was unresponsive and turned blue. They got him going again. They also are having a problem with pain meds. Between the surgery wounds and the headache from the increase blood flow into the heart due to the new shunt (I think I have calling it a stint) he is having pain. Problem is atleast one of the pain meds caused a reaction, so they are having to slowly test new combos on him.



I will keep you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## Laurie

Jacqui said:


> During the night, JJ the Grandson, stopped breathing, was unresponsive and turned blue. They got him going again. They also are having a problem with pain meds. Between the surgery wounds and the headache from the increase blood flow into the heart due to the new shunt (I think I have calling it a stint) he is having pain. Problem is atleast one of the pain meds caused a reaction, so they are having to slowly test new combos on him.



Sorry to hear this, hoping for a speedy recovery!




I'm also sorry to hear Maggie is not feeling well, I hope everything works out.


----------



## Laurie

Ah, sitting outside watching my torts.. It's finally getting shady in my yard and everything is cooling down. I just heard an ice cream truck coming down the street, perfect!


----------



## dmmj

Melly-n-shorty said:


> That was supposed to say "nerf" bat lol. Not used to my new phone. We tease her all the time now too. Her nickname is trouble.


I prefer nerd bat myself


----------



## TurtleTortoise

I can't believe I used to know what was happening here in pretend chat.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know, huh. You can't even skip a half a day and you miss out on so much.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> I can't believe I used to know what was happening here in pretend chat.



I pretend to chat and pretend to know what we are chatting about too.   



Our garden center is now officially closed for business for the season. Tomorrow morning we finish tearing down and loading the truck, so by noon I may be out of a job.  If I go to sleep now, I may get in four hours before Jeff comes by in his truck on his way to Utah. He will stop (if he can get here before his time is up) and get his sleep in and then we can have a few hours together.. and maybe he can get a repair or two done for me.

Did I tell you that each of the employees at the garden center when we close, gets to take a vehicle load full of plants home for free????? Unfortunately most of the perennials were gone.  Still I think I managed to fit in about 40 flats into my truck.   Anybody wanna come and help me plant? 

Since it is midnight here in five minutes and it is already tomorrow in many places:


*Good Morning TFO!!!!!*


Have fun and be safe, until we next spend time in here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Officially amongst the unemployed, huh? Did you work long enough to be able to collect unemployment?

My son-in-law has been out of a job for a year next month. He's a plumber and belongs to a union, so he can't work unless they call him into work. He's 29th on the list. I wonder what's going to happen when his unemployment runs out and he's still not working.


----------



## dmmj

I often hear women say "men are all alike" to which I reply " who told you to try them all?"


----------



## Yvonne G

When I went outside this a.m. to take care of my morning chores, I felt a tiny twinge in my lower back on the left side. Felt like it needed to pop...like it had a kink in it. I tried to ignore it, and after feeding, watering and picking up poop, I took the WeedEater to all the tortoise pens. Then I came in and took a shower, ate lunch and sat in my recliner watching a couple of episodes of The Virginian (on DVD). When I got up out of my chair...OMG!! Sitting I was just fine, but trying to get up, then being up...oh the pain!! Full blown spasm. And wouldn't you know it? I took my last Bayer Back and Body. I was going to mow tomorrow but I guess that's out now. We were having a cool spell, just the right weather for mowing. I know...I know, any old excuse.


----------



## Laurie

emysemys said:


> When I went outside this a.m. to take care of my morning chores, I felt a tiny twinge in my lower back on the left side. Felt like it needed to pop...like it had a kink in it. I tried to ignore it, and after feeding, watering and picking up poop, I took the WeedEater to all the tortoise pens. Then I came in and took a shower, ate lunch and sat in my recliner watching a couple of episodes of The Virginian (on DVD). When I got up out of my chair...OMG!! Sitting I was just fine, but trying to get up, then being up...oh the pain!! Full blown spasm. And wouldn't you know it? I took my last Bayer Back and Body. I was going to mow tomorrow but I guess that's out now. We were having a cool spell, just the right weather for mowing. I know...I know, any old excuse.



Ouch, I hope you feel better.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> When I went outside this a.m. to take care of my morning chores, I felt a tiny twinge in my lower back on the left side. Felt like it needed to pop...like it had a kink in it. I tried to ignore it, and after feeding, watering and picking up poop, I took the WeedEater to all the tortoise pens. Then I came in and took a shower, ate lunch and sat in my recliner watching a couple of episodes of The Virginian (on DVD). When I got up out of my chair...OMG!! Sitting I was just fine, but trying to get up, then being up...oh the pain!! Full blown spasm. And wouldn't you know it? I took my last Bayer Back and Body. I was going to mow tomorrow but I guess that's out now. We were having a cool spell, just the right weather for mowing. I know...I know, any old excuse.



You should rest and see if you can get it better  Back pain is nothing to mess with. My husband as paralyzed for almost 10 months after moving an aquarium a couple years ago. He had to have to back surgeries and physical therapy


----------



## Yvonne G

Thanks...I've had this before. I think its because I'm not exercising enough. Yeah, I do a lot outside with the tortoises and their care, but I really don't move my back different directions, and give it some good exercise. It feels better today, but still a bit of a spasm. I don't have big plans for today. Just water and clean up the tortoises. Maybe I can mow tomorrow.

Jacqui: How's the baby today?

What kind of plans do ya'll have for today?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Officially amongst the unemployed, huh? Did you work long enough to be able to collect unemployment?
> 
> My son-in-law has been out of a job for a year next month. He's a plumber and belongs to a union, so he can't work unless they call him into work. He's 29th on the list. I wonder what's going to happen when his unemployment runs out and he's still not working.



 I don't know, I've never used that service before. 

That sucks. So has he thought about quitting the union or going into something else until they need him?





dmmj said:


> I often hear women say "men are all alike" to which I reply " who told you to try them all?"



If you don't try them all, how will you know which one taste best? Oh wait, that's ice cream isn't it?





emysemys said:


> When I got up out of my chair...OMG!! Sitting I was just fine, but trying to get up, then being up...oh the pain!! Full blown spasm. And wouldn't you know it? I took my last Bayer Back and Body. I was going to mow tomorrow but I guess that's out now. We were having a cool spell, just the right weather for mowing. I know...I know, any old excuse.



Ouchie!! Hope that leaves quickly. Is Back and Body good?





Kerryann said:


> You should rest and see if you can get it better  Back pain is nothing to mess with. My husband as paralyzed for almost 10 months after moving an aquarium a couple years ago. He had to have to back surgeries and physical therapy



How big of an aquarium was it? Full?





emysemys said:


> Thanks...I've had this before. I think its because I'm not exercising enough. Yeah, I do a lot outside with the tortoises and their care, but I really don't move my back different directions, and give it some good exercise. It feels better today, but still a bit of a spasm. I don't have big plans for today. Just water and clean up the tortoises. Maybe I can mow tomorrow.
> 
> Jacqui: How's the baby today?
> 
> What kind of plans do ya'll have for today?



JJ is doing great! Debating whether to play hookie and drive 70 miles down the road and eat at a truck stop with Jeff as he heads to Utah or stay and work. I think somebody has some plants they need to plant... speaking of which you should have saw us yesterday at work. We all raided our own trash carts and refilled our trucks and cars.   I think I am up to about 70 flats plus the ones I had bought before this. Then I had earlier sent a message asking about getting some plants when a Lincoln store closes down for my village or my tortoises... guess what I can!  Why dontcha all come on over for a plantin' party???


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish I could. It pains me that so many of my friends live so far from me. I'd love to be able to get together and steal...er...help you plant those plants.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I don't know, I've never used that service before.
> 
> That sucks. So has he thought about quitting the union or going into something else until they need him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't try them all, how will you know which one taste best? Oh wait, that's ice cream isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouchie!! Hope that leaves quickly. Is Back and Body good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big of an aquarium was it? Full?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJ is doing great! Debating whether to play hookie and drive 70 miles down the road and eat at a truck stop with Jeff as he heads to Utah or stay and work. I think somebody has some plants they need to plant... speaking of which you should have saw us yesterday at work. We all raided our own trash carts and refilled our trucks and cars.   I think I am up to about 70 flats plus the ones I had bought before this. Then I had earlier sent a message asking about getting some plants when a Lincoln store closes down for my village or my tortoises... guess what I can!  Why dontcha all come on over for a plantin' party???








It was a 55 gallon empty aquarium but it was the straw that broke the Jew boy's back. 
He had a lot of injuries from lifting wrong but that one was when his disk became protruded to the point where it compressed the nerve severely. After his first surgery he slipped on ice and the disk pushed out again and he tore his spinal cord. When he hurts himself he does it up good! He was only 26 when he hurt himself.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I wish I could. It pains me that so many of my friends live so far from me. I'd love to be able to get together and steal...er...help you plant those plants.



Wouldn't be stealing.   Then you could also take some of those darn hollyhocks too.


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay, I will try to upload.........

And, hold those near and dear, time is fickle.









Wishing you all and yours well.


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> Why the move, if I may ask? I think it would be fun to check those places out and see what new things you can find for the tortoises... and yourself.



Moved bc I graduated so the parents are no longer paying the rent...it's a lot less expensive where I am now! Half the price. Plus there's not as many snooty rich people which is fine by me.

I'm at my parents' place for the day, my sister graduated from high school yesterday. I just realized we're all here right now, me and my two sisters, parents, cat and dog, and all the tortoises. My older sister and I already moved out so now with my younger sister going off to college my parents will just have the pets.

Anyone traveling this summer?


----------



## dmmj

I prefer snooty rich people.


----------



## Kerryann

I will be in Baltimore MD Thursday and Wilmington DE Friday this week. This is my traveling. I will be also going to LA in July, DE again in August, Drummond Island MI in August too. 
Only the Drummond trip is for vacation. The tortoises will be traveling with us. We are having our camper upfit with some tortoise facilities


----------



## Yvonne G

Me? No thanks! I'm not a traveler. I stick close to home.

But, if I could wiggle my nose and just magically appear someplace else, I'd love to be able to see the mountain sculpture being done of Chief Black Hawk.

Anita: I'm wondering what context the picture is supposed to be: just a cute picture, or someone you know? I couldn't get the second picture to open for me, but I scrolled through the album. Were you trying to load this one:






That looks like a beautiful wedding. I love it was held outside like that. And all the matching green (including the shoes!!!). Very nice.


----------



## ijmccollum

Yeppers, that's the one. It is of my son's wedding, the first of June. Just wanted to share.

The only traveling I have planned are trips into the field to check and collect plant for a multi-year study we are doing. They are grueling 12-14h days and are scheduled for every other week till September.

Oh! I guess there is more. My husband and I are also going up to Kemmerer Wyoming the end of July for the Oyster Ridge festival to sit around in the sun, drink beer and listen to bluegrass.


----------



## Jacqui

Perhaps I really am the wicked witch of the west, after all I am sitting here melting....


----------



## ijmccollum

well, watch for falling houses.....and little people.


----------



## dmmj

Wizard of oz, ultimate chick flick, 2 women willing to kill each other over a pair of shoes.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

dmmj said:


> Wizard of oz, ultimate chick flick, 2 women willing to kill each other over a pair of shoes.



I think i was the only kid that couldn't stand that movie (loved the books tho).


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> well, watch for falling houses.....and little people.



 Well I do live right near Kansas.  It's those flying monkies that I am more concerned about.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, watch for falling houses.....and little people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do live right near Kansas.  It's those flying monkies that I am more concerned about.
Click to expand...


Oddly enough I am wearing red shoes today, even though they don't sparkle. 

I would like a flying monkey  You could train it and it could get a lot done like trimming the trees and menacing the neighbors.. woo..


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> You could train it and it could get a lot done like trimming the trees and menacing the neighbors.. woo..


Glad I am not somebody's neighbor...


----------



## ijmccollum

I feel like I have been running through a field of poppies -- I would really like to be back home in bed now.


----------



## Jacqui

Never thought about it before, but does make one wonder why they chose poppies...

Sure would be nice, if somebody would send some cold air this direction...


----------



## Edna

I was thinking it was an opium poppy connection. I don't know if running through a field of opium poppies would be a problem....


----------



## Jacqui

See Edna, as an adult I wonder about that, especially as it is a weird kinda trippy dream.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> See Edna, as an adult I wonder about that, especially as it is a weird kinda trippy dream.



Good weird kinda trippy dream, or bad weird kinda trippy dream??
I love real dreams and Italian-food-induced dreams, but nothing trippy, usually.


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edna, as an adult I wonder about that, especially as it is a weird kinda trippy dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good weird kinda trippy dream, or bad weird kinda trippy dream??
> I love real dreams and Italian-food-induced dreams, but nothing trippy, usually.
Click to expand...


At least it wont be like a bath salt dream where you eat someone's face.


----------



## dmmj

Ugh I was waiting for bath salts to pop up.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could train it and it could get a lot done like trimming the trees and menacing the neighbors.. woo..
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I am not somebody's neighbor...
Click to expand...

My neighbors love me...  My next door neighbor is terrified of dogs.. I just thought it might be funny to see her reaction to a flying monkey


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edna, as an adult I wonder about that, especially as it is a weird kinda trippy dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good weird kinda trippy dream, or bad weird kinda trippy dream??
> I love real dreams and Italian-food-induced dreams, but nothing trippy, usually.
Click to expand...


*Hmmm Italian food? Sounds like something worth experimenting on. *





Kerryann said:


> At least it wont be like a bath salt dream where you eat someone's face.



 Bath salts = face eating dreams?????? Not sure I want to try that one... unless maybe it was a chocolate Easter bunny face I was eating.





dmmj said:


> Ugh I was waiting for bath salts to pop up.



So am NOT going to ask...


----------



## Jacqui

With the heat index at 111 I am so glad I can just sit here and steal the dog's fan for a bit rather then having to be working outside.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edna, as an adult I wonder about that, especially as it is a weird kinda trippy dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good weird kinda trippy dream, or bad weird kinda trippy dream??
> I love real dreams and Italian-food-induced dreams, but nothing trippy, usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hmmm Italian food? Sounds like something worth experimenting on. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least it wont be like a bath salt dream where you eat someone's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bath salts = face eating dreams?????? Not sure I want to try that one... unless maybe it was a chocolate Easter bunny face I was eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I was waiting for bath salts to pop up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So am NOT going to ask...
Click to expand...





I made whole wheat macaroni in cheese sauce with only 3 grams of fat  mmmmmmmmmmmm healthy


----------



## Jacqui

Unlike the entire rest of my family, I really do not care for mac and cheese.  Helps if things like tuna and hot dogs have been added, but still I have to be pretty darn near to starving to eat it.


----------



## dmmj

Blasphemer mac and cheese is amercian as apple pie and baseball.


----------



## Edna

I don't care for mac & cheese either. IF I were to eat it, it would have to be home-made and super special.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Blasphemer mac and cheese is amercian as apple pie and baseball.



Interestingly enough, I don't care much for the two of them either.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemer mac and cheese is amercian as apple pie and baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, I don't care much for the two of them either.
Click to expand...

Now you are just working my last nerve.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not a huge fan of most pies nor most sports, if that helps any.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

mac and cheese followed by apple pie after getting home from the ball game.... now that is a good day!


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> mac and cheese followed by apple pie after getting home from the ball game.... now that is a good day!



 not!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I can't make fun of you for not liking any of those things... I don't like frosting.... my friends all think i am strange.


----------



## BowandWalter

A friend from when I was little showed up at my house today. He had a cage with a hen and 6 chicks, I got to pick out two chicks. I've spent my entire day carrying the noisy fuzz balls around.


----------



## Edna

I only like two kinds of pie; hot and cold. And I like baseball, but not watching it. I don't like hot dogs (well, maybe once in a blue moon).


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I can't make fun of you for not liking any of those things... I don't like frosting.... my friends all think i am strange.



If it's buttercream frosting, I love it! In fact hold the cake, but give me the frosting. 





BowandWalter said:


> A friend from when I was little showed up at my house today. He had a cage with a hen and 6 chicks, I got to pick out two chicks. I've spent my entire day carrying the noisy fuzz balls around.



What kind?





Edna said:


> I only like two kinds of pie; hot and cold. And I like baseball, but not watching it. I don't like hot dogs (well, maybe once in a blue moon).



*I like dark red wieners made by Wimmers or Fairbury. Problem is they are too expensive so I seldom buy any.*



   *It is just wrong for it to already be in the 80s, when it is only 7:30 in the morning. Going to be another uncomfortable day with temps over 100 and the index going to 106-110.  *


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

According to my iPhone it's already 90 in Phoenix! It's only 6 am! 

Today I miss California!


----------



## Jacqui

Why are you missing CA?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Why are you missing CA?



Because I used to live there and it's only 53 F right now where i used to live with a high of 74! Sounds so nice!!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I can't make fun of you for not liking any of those things... I don't like frosting.... my friends all think i am strange.


Thank you.. I am a weirdo of the same sort. Whenever I share a piece of cake I scrape all of the frosting off and give it to whom ever I am sharing the cake. I always get weird looks. The only kind of frosting I like is whipped cream.



BowandWalter said:


> A friend from when I was little showed up at my house today. He had a cage with a hen and 6 chicks, I got to pick out two chicks. I've spent my entire day carrying the noisy fuzz balls around.



I am extra special jealous of the chicks.

This morning my Russian female was acting like a psycho after I fed her and Henry. I put henrys food in first though so she went over and was watching him eat. She was banging one of her legs on the glass just pissed off. In my mind I could hear her screaming "hey a-hole... I want that food in MY mouthhole.. give it to me now... " Sometimes she does that but after a few seconds she normally goes and checks her own bowl and finds that she has food of her own, but this morning she was on a mission. Finally I had to walk over and show her own food so she would stop... I actually had to show her the food twice because I showed it to her, she started walking towards the food and then turned around to go menace henry some more. I had to actually take a piece of food and put it midway between henry's end of the cage and her food bowl to get her to give up on stealing his food.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> This morning my Russian female was acting like a psycho after I fed her and Henry. I put henrys food in first though so she went over and was watching him eat. She was banging one of her legs on the glass just pissed off. In my mind I could hear her screaming "hey a-hole... I want that food in MY mouthhole.. give it to me now... " Sometimes she does that but after a few seconds she normally goes and checks her own bowl and finds that she has food of her own, but this morning she was on a mission. Finally I had to walk over and show her own food so she would stop... I actually had to show her the food twice because I showed it to her, she started walking towards the food and then turned around to go menace henry some more. I had to actually take a piece of food and put it midway between henry's end of the cage and her food bowl to get her to give up on stealing his food.



She knows you give him the best pieces!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> She knows you give him the best pieces!



Of course I do


----------



## Jacqui

Well I planted two more flats of inpatients around the one park tree, so it is done. I think I dripped so much sweat on the poor plants, they think they are living in the ocean.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn it's 104, think that may call for some ice cream...


----------



## tortadise

I did that yesterday when it got to 107. I have to say I felt like a child, I had it all over my beard, and I didnt care. It was very refreshing. You should definitely get some.


----------



## Neal

Pshhh....wimps. It's 111 at my place and I had to go get a jacket.

J/K


----------



## tortadise

Yeah but here in texas we get humidity which makes it worse. Im not a fan of the humidity. I say though 111 this early is up there.


----------



## Neal

Yeah, it's not fun at all. We have humidity today too...14%. That's a lot for us.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I did that yesterday when it got to 107. I have to say I felt like a child, I had it all over my beard, and I didnt care. It was very refreshing. You should definitely get some.



A bearded lady you be????  Sorry Kelly but you have always been a female in my very warped mind.  Problem is, to get ice cream, I'd have to go to the store. Going to the store means putting on clothes. Putting on clothes means hot and more sweat. 





Neal said:


> Yeah, it's not fun at all. We have humidity today too...14%. That's a lot for us.



Where is the rolling on the floor emot when ya need him?? The heat index is saying 122 and the humidity is 41%.





tortadise said:


> I say though 111 this early is up there.



Makes you worry about what temps wil be when summer really enters it's peak hot season.


----------



## Kerryann

EEk and I was complaining earlier about the 90 degree temps here


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the past few days here in Central Calif. have been quite pleasant. Yesterday it never got above 83F and today its about 89F. I DO have the cooler* on and I'm wearing a light-weight hoodie as I mop the kitchen floor. 




*(for those of you who don't know, an evaporative cooler is a large square box with louvered sides, a squirrel cage inside and an electric motor that turns the squirrel cage. Water drips down through aspen pads behind the louvers and the hot outside air is cooled as it is pulled in through the pads, then cool air blows into the house. It doesn't work if its humid outside, but luckily for us, its hardly ever humid here),


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I just realized.... It's 111 and I forgot to put up my windshield reflecty thingy! It's going to be so hot in my car!


----------



## ijmccollum

We are just in the 90's here but you would think we are Northern Exposure........5th moose in town this morning. Not the suburbs, down town, on Main!


----------



## BowandWalter

They are Heinz 57 chicks. But I have two Mille fleurs, a black silkie, and a silver sea bright besides the new ones. The Mille fleurs are my first two chickens, they are almost ten now.


----------



## pdrobber

comfortable here in NYC...81...

also just saw that there's a place around the corner that sells live poultry! I'm tempted to go get one and keep it lol, not sure what they have though.

wow that sounds like a really neat thing Yvonne, never heard of it.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> We are just in the 90's here but you would think we are Northern Exposure........5th moose in town this morning. Not the suburbs, down town, on Main!



Okay, I am super jealous! Moose are on my "must see in the wild" list, not that I have ever saw one in captivity either.  I use to tell Jeff as we were driving and would come across the moose crossing signs, that they only do that to tease me.  Kinda like with the bear crossing signs...  





BowandWalter said:


> They are Heinz 57 chicks. But I have two Mille fleurs, a black silkie, and a silver sea bright besides the new ones. The Mille fleurs are my first two chickens, they are almost ten now.



Those are some cute breeds. 





pdrobber said:


> also just saw that there's a place around the corner that sells live poultry! I'm tempted to go get one and keep it lol, not sure what they have though.



Are you allowed to have live poultry?


----------



## Kerryann

Who knew you could get your boarding pass texted to you??? Why have I been having my boarding passes printed??


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> They are Heinz 57 chicks.



huh, so can I still use ketchup on them then?


----------



## pdrobber

probably not allowed...although landlady said I can get a small dog!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

some how, I don't think a chicken can pass as a small dog, even tho many dogs are chicken.


----------



## pdrobber

LOL

I am actually looking at small dogs...a small 6 year old mellow quiet chihuahua mix is the one I really want...

but anyway, on my facebook news feed I saw someone I went to school with posted a pic today of a tortoise he said was just walking across his yard...I freaked out and was like omg it must be someones pet...this kid is gonna like mutilate it or something...they need to take it in their care and find the home! What species is it? Sulcata?


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> huh, so can I still use ketchup on them then?



Maybe. But they'd peep so sadly that you'd feel horrible about it.


----------



## dmmj

I spent all day today at CBS studios at a taping of a new show called " Kids do the darnedest things"


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh, so can I still use ketchup on them then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. But they'd peep so sadly that you'd feel horrible about it.
Click to expand...


I am a Mom, I don't guilt so easily. 



Peter, my first thought would be a sulcata, but it's not a very clear picture and I readily admit, I really need new glasses.



dmmj said:


> I spent all day today at CBS studios at a taping of a new show called " Kids do the darnedest things"



Does the TV world come up with anything new any more or is everything just a copy/remake from the past?


----------



## Laurie

Supposed to be 88 degrees today and sunny  
I tilled up a pretty good size area of yard yesterday, I'm going to make a garden! I bought summer squash and mustard green seeds. I also picked up Mesclun, I'm not even sure what it is, but it looks basically like spring mix. I'm going to plant them all today. Hopefully in 30-40 days I'll have some more fresh stuff for tort food. I hope it grows!!


----------



## Kerryann

pdrobber said:


> LOL
> 
> I am actually looking at small dogs...a small 6 year old mellow quiet chihuahua mix is the one I really want...
> 
> but anyway, on my facebook news feed I saw someone I went to school with posted a pic today of a tortoise he said was just walking across his yard...I freaked out and was like omg it must be someones pet...this kid is gonna like mutilate it or something...they need to take it in their care and find the home! What species is it? Sulcata?


No good 
It looks like it could be a sulcata from that picture. Why would he mutilate it?


----------



## pdrobber

nah he probably wouldn't, but there's lots of dogs, cars, kids and lawn mowers around that neighborhood...


----------



## Kerryann

pdrobber said:


> nah he probably wouldn't, but there's lots of dogs, cars, kids and lawn mowers around that neighborhood...



Whew...
I leave for DE in just a bit


----------



## Jacqui

Laurie said:


> Supposed to be 88 degrees today and sunny
> I tilled up a pretty good size area of yard yesterday, I'm going to make a garden! I bought summer squash and mustard green seeds. I also picked up Mesclun, I'm not even sure what it is, but it looks basically like spring mix. I'm going to plant them all today. Hopefully in 30-40 days I'll have some more fresh stuff for tort food. I hope it grows!!



Your garden will do just great and you will get a tremendously good feeling feeding those things you grew yourself.


----------



## Jacqui

It is just wrong to go out to water one section of plants and the bigger sulcata boyz and end up being wetter from the heat then the plants got from the hose.  Has anybody figured out yet that I really strongly dislike heat?  Only 91 actual heat at this point, but heat index is at 100 and we have a long ways to go til the heat of the day moves in. It's times like this, I wish I was stick truckin' and living in the glorious AC.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that yesterday when it got to 107. I have to say I felt like a child, I had it all over my beard, and I didnt care. It was very refreshing. You should definitely get some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bearded lady you be????  Sorry Kelly but you have always been a female in my very warped mind.  Problem is, to get ice cream, I'd have to go to the store. Going to the store means putting on clothes. Putting on clothes means hot and more sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not fun at all. We have humidity today too...14%. That's a lot for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the rolling on the floor emot when ya need him?? The heat index is saying 122 and the humidity is 41%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say though 111 this early is up there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you worry about what temps wil be when summer really enters it's peak hot season.
Click to expand...





haha, yeah I suppose I need to put my photo up on the "what you look like thread". Im sure everyone thinks im a girl, well nope im a young big bearded man with a scottish name.

And yes it does always worry me, especially the mountains, and redfoots being outside, oh and the yellowfoots, oh and the stars, umm oh and just about all the other torts I have........tooooo many. I did have to put an AC unit in the afica house yesterday. It works great keeps it right at 90 degrees.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> haha, yeah I suppose I need to put my photo up on the "what you look like thread". Im sure everyone thinks im a girl, well nope im a young big bearded man with a scottish name.



Yes you do, then I can see if your as handsome as Neal is.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, yeah I suppose I need to put my photo up on the "what you look like thread". Im sure everyone thinks im a girl, well nope im a young big bearded man with a scottish name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do, then I can see if your as handsome as Neal is.
Click to expand...


wait a minute...  Hot guys??? hmmm

I miss my dogs and my tortoises


----------



## tortadise

Haha. your dogs and torts arent with you? Are you on vacation or something?


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> Haha. your dogs and torts arent with you? Are you on vacation or something?



I am on a work trip.


----------



## tortadise

ahh im about to do that. I am worried about how long it may be. I still have so mannny females that need to lay eggs, and my assistant is very knowledgable but gets scared when eggs are laid, and not too savey on the whole process. And I will miss my dog too. Hes awesome. Kinda funny because he looks like a girl.



tortadise said:


> ahh im about to do that. I am worried about how long it may be. I still have so mannny females that need to lay eggs, and my assistant is very knowledgable but gets scared when eggs are laid, and not too savey on the whole process. And I will miss my dog too. Hes awesome. Kinda funny because he looks like a girl.



Here he is my otis. Hes a beagle collie mix the best dog ever. When I managed a vet 5 years ago some lady brought him in as a puppy and ive had him ever since. Hes my boy.


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> ahh im about to do that. I am worried about how long it may be. I still have so mannny females that need to lay eggs, and my assistant is very knowledgable but gets scared when eggs are laid, and not too savey on the whole process. And I will miss my dog too. Hes awesome. Kinda funny because he looks like a girl.



Thank goodness I don't have to worry about anyone laying eggs but I did have to remind my husband about everyone's needs. 
Where are you going? hopefully somewhere more fun than where I am running around...


----------



## tortadise

Lafayette Lousiana. So not really. Its very HUMIIIIIID there!

and jacqui I just posted a picture so you can see how handsom I am


----------



## Kerryann

I used to go to Louisiana each year for mardi gras.

I have a good news/bad news scenario..
the good news is i wont get bed bugs.. the bad news is I have to sleep nude in a weird location cuz i forgot my bed clothes


----------



## dmmj

What's wrong with sleeping nude?


----------



## expo tort

dmmj said:


> What's wrong with sleeping nude?



Now that's a question I never thought I'd see on here. And so many things that can't be said in good company.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> What's wrong with sleeping nude?



what if there's a fire and I have to run out? At least it's like 100 degrees outside


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with sleeping nude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if there's a fire and I have to run out? At least it's like 100 degrees outside
Click to expand...

That's why god invented robes, I keep one right next to my bed. Though due to legal issues I can neither confirm nor deny whether or not if I sleep in the nude.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with sleeping nude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if there's a fire and I have to run out? At least it's like 100 degrees outside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why god invented robes, I keep one right next to my bed. Though due to legal issues I can neither confirm nor deny whether or not if I sleep in the nude.
Click to expand...

I have zero robes here too


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with sleeping nude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if there's a fire and I have to run out? At least it's like 100 degrees outside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why god invented robes, I keep one right next to my bed. Though due to legal issues I can neither confirm nor deny whether or not if I sleep in the nude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have zero robes here too
Click to expand...

Well that is just poor planning, do you have a birthday suit?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I have zero robes here too



I've never known anybody who even owns a robe. 





tortadise said:


> and jacqui I just posted a picture so you can see how handsom I am



Hey you actually are kinda handsomely cute, but the dog is even more so.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good day TFO!!!*

It's going to be another hot one here today.  I had fun last night. At the last minute I decided to take a long cooling drive into "the city" and check out what plants I could bringing home. Now keep in mind, I already have something like 70 flats I need to plant, but it has just been too darn hot. The plants I have managed to plant in the last couple of days are really struggling with all the extra stress on them. Any how, I ended up with a bunch of unexpected perennials that I could not turn down... and a few other flats of odds and ends. Oh yeah, four flats (only 10 pots) of strawberries even.  Okay, so maybe I have an addiction problem here, but hey free is free right?

My daughter's garden center is going to be cutting prices even more then the current 50% off, starting Sunday (like I think 75%). I would really love to go buy those grape vines then if they still have them. Unfortunately, I know another tropical hibiscus or two would find their way into my truck, too. Of course, that would not mean another full truck bed of plants.  Still I am running out of shady places to keep plants until they can go into their permanent slots.


----------



## Edna

Get those plants in the ground, Jacqui. Plant them just before the sun goes down and keep some shade on them for the first day or two. I have old folding lawn chairs that I only keep around to shade new plantings

We may be on our last day of vacation here in Durango. This has been our itenerary so far:
Saturday: Drive to Durango
Sunday: Narrow gauge steam train Durango to Silverton, round trip
Monday: Guided tour of Mesa Verde
Tuesday: Shuttle Lody to the Hermosa Creek trailhead, explore downtown Durango after his ride
Wednesday: Chimney Rock tour
Thursday: Guided tour of Chaco Canyon cultural area

We had planned to drive to Colorado Springs today. Lody has a haircut appt with his favorite guy tomorrow. Because of the fire there, we've decided to scrap that part of the trip. Instead we will probably visit the ruins at Aztek and Salmon and then meander towards home. This has been a wonderful trip and we'll probably be back this way next year because there's a lot yet to do.


----------



## Kerryann

I always forget how much I love my DE office 
Here's one of my office assistants


----------



## tortadise

awesome! corgi?


----------



## Laurie

Another awesome sunny day! I love coming out in the morning and sitting with my torts! 

Managed to get some stuff planted in my new garden  Still have more to go, it just got too damn hot to finish. All the stuff I got from Len I planted in pots with the exception of two cactus pads. Well one big pad with a small one growing from it. That I planted in brains enclosure. I noticed this morning when I came out, the WHOLE thing is gone!! I didn't think he would eat the entire thing.. Is there such a thing as too much cactus for them?

Tortadise- I always assumed you were female too, lol. I noticed under your name it says you are from Melissa, tx? I always just thought your name was Melissa!


----------



## tortadise

haha. Thats funny. Nope I be a big boy. But im use to it. Its always difficult on online ordeals, unless I have a photo up of myself.


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> awesome! corgi?



Yah she's a little corgi. She is so frickin cute!! I always hate coming here but forget how much I love this place. Well I will be back in a few weeks anyway


----------



## Neal

Happy Friday all! It is the last day of my busy season at work so it's going to be an awesome weekend!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Get those plants in the ground, Jacqui. Plant them just before the sun goes down and keep some shade on them for the first day or two. I have old folding lawn chairs that I only keep around to shade new plantings



 I don't think my entire village has that many chairs, let alone lawn chairs.  I did get two flats of rose moss (or is it moss rose), one of vinca, and one of peppers planted this morning before the major heat set in. I normally try to do some in the early hours and then some at night.

Glad to hear your vacation is going well. Sounds like some neat places to see.





Neal said:


> Happy Friday all! It is the last day of my busy season at work so it's going to be an awesome weekend!



See I would have thought your busy season was over once April 14th passed.





Laurie said:


> Managed to get some stuff planted in my new garden  Still have more to go, it just got too damn hot to finish. All the stuff I got from Len I planted in pots with the exception of two cactus pads. Well one big pad with a small one growing from it. That I planted in brains enclosure. I noticed this morning when I came out, the WHOLE thing is gone!! I didn't think he would eat the entire thing.. Is there such a thing as too much cactus for them?



Russian right?


----------



## Neal

Jacqui said:


> See I would have thought your busy season was over once April 14th passed.



Nah, I'm not as much of a tax guy than an audit guy. AZ regulation requires HOA's to have an audit/review/or compilation completed by June 30th of every year...we are usually busy through June because of this.


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> Nah, I'm not as much of a tax guy than an audit guy. AZ regulation requires HOA's to have an audit/review/or compilation completed by June 30th of every year...we are usually busy through June because of this.



Must be a lot of HOA in your area. As for not being a tax guy such much, that's great since I have nothing good to say about the company who we have had doing ours for the last couple of years and as such have brought down my feelings about tax people unfortunately.


----------



## Neal

Jacqui said:


> Must be a lot of HOA in your area.



Is 9,000 to 10,000 a lot?


----------



## Jacqui

Neal said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a lot of HOA in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 9,000 to 10,000 a lot?
Click to expand...


Yep, especially to somebody like me who lives in an area with none near by.


----------



## Kerryann

I am excited to be home.is it weird i'm hoping to get home before my tortoises go to bed?
I did cheat on the dogs but not the tortoises.here at the airport I got some sea turtle Jammies. Are sea turtles native to this area?


----------



## expo tort

Loooooooong thread.


----------



## Jacqui

*what cute pj's!*



expo tort said:


> Loooooooong thread.



 And getting longer every day.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> *what cute pj's!*
> 
> 
> 
> expo tort said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loooooooong thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And getting longer every day.
Click to expand...




and longer and longe........


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *what cute pj's!*
> 
> 
> 
> expo tort said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loooooooong thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And getting longer every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and longer and longer........
Click to expand...




 Yeppers!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of PJ's...

Yesterday I was waiting at a signal light and a little, old h'mong man on a bicycle went riding across the street in front of me. He must've been about 80 years old. and he was wearing very clean and crisp-looking cotton pajamas...tops and bottoms!!! This was right in the middle of town on one of our busiest streets.

Well...he was covered. I guess there's really nothing wrong with it. Just looked funny to me.


----------



## dmmj

My scalp is sunburned from waiting outside for the TV show the other day, about 10 minutes or so, I can't comb my hair right now.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

dmmj said:


> My scalp is sunburned from waiting outside for the TV show the other day, about 10 minutes or so, I can't comb my hair right now.



Mine too,  been outside too long


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> *Good day TFO!!!*
> 
> It's going to be another hot one here today.  I had fun last night. At the last minute I decided to take a long cooling drive into "the city" and check out what plants I could bringing home. Now keep in mind, I already have something like 70 flats I need to plant, but it has just been too darn hot. The plants I have managed to plant in the last couple of days are really struggling with all the extra stress on them. Any how, I ended up with a bunch of unexpected perennials that I could not turn down... and a few other flats of odds and ends. Oh yeah, four flats (only 10 pots) of strawberries even.  Okay, so maybe I have an addiction problem here, but hey free is free right?
> 
> My daughter's garden center is going to be cutting prices even more then the current 50% off, starting Sunday (like I think 75%). I would really love to go buy those grape vines then if they still have them. Unfortunately, I know another tropical hibiscus or two would find their way into my truck, too. Of course, that would not mean another full truck bed of plants.  Still I am running out of shady places to keep plants until they can go into their permanent slots.



I am feeling you, I have yet to get tomatoes and cukes into the ground.....but I don't have 70 flats -- you're a hoarder!


----------



## Kerryann

rocking my new jammies.. soooo glad to be home


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> I am feeling you, I have yet to get tomatoes and cukes into the ground.....but I don't have 70 flats -- you're a hoarder!



  Okay, I am a hoarder, but keep in mind these plants would have been tossed in the trash if I didn't hoard them.  I lost count, but I believe I have roughly 40 'maters planted already.  Not sure on the cucumber numbers.  ... of course I do still have more of both to plant... 

... plus I would share if you wanted to come and get some.


----------



## lynnedit

How is your garden doing in this heat?


----------



## Laurie

Jacqui-Yep he's a russian, although I sometimes confuse him with a garbage disposal 

Drinking my coffee, getting ready for work  Why can't I win Lotto?


----------



## dmmj

You have a greater chance of being struck by lighting the winning the lotto.


----------



## Laurie

dmmj said:


> You have a greater chance of being struck by lighting the winning the lotto.



My chances are even worse, I rarely play... But, way to crush my dreams


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

dmmj said:


> My scalp is sunburned from waiting outside for the TV show the other day, about 10 minutes or so, I can't comb my hair right now.



Lmao you must be fair skinned if you got burned in ten minutes! 



Laurie said:


> My chances are even worse, I rarely play... But, way to crush my dreams



I wonder what the chances are if someone in you family has won it.

Ps I have to work today too! Suck! But the good thing is i have 8 hrs of OT and counting.


----------



## Jacqui

Laurie said:


> Jacqui-Yep he's a russian, although I sometimes confuse him with a garbage disposal
> 
> Drinking my coffee, getting ready for work  Why can't I win Lotto?



They remind me of little piranhas with shells.  Seriously, you throw some clipped mulberry branches and within a few seconds (okay minutes) they have it stripped down to the bare bones, in this case the wood. 

You can't win it, because first I meed to win it and I know that will never happen. All I want is a few thousand dollars. There is a house in town I would love to buy and it's only $15,000. The house needs new floors, as the renters let water run all over them. The main thing is it has a huge yard, just begging to be turned into a few large tortoise runs. 





Melly-n-shorty said:


> I wonder what the chances are if someone in you family has won it.
> 
> Ps I have to work today too! Suck! But the good thing is i have 8 hrs of OT and counting.





Well you do have some folks who have been multiple winners of the lotteries.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

What on earth are you going to do with all those tomato worms? We used to feed them to our ducks, and they just loved them. But I can't stand them. If I think there's a chance my tomato plant has a worm, the whole plant has to go! And besides the worms...one tomato plant gives you plenty enough tomatoes to last the whole summer. Why would you want over 40? Your neighbors are going to hide when they see you coming with bags of tomatoes!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Wahoo you have given me hope! 

I won baseball tickets when I bought my coffee! Not the lotto but still way excited!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui:
> 
> What on earth are you going to do with all those tomato worms? We used to feed them to our ducks, and they just loved them. But I can't stand them. If I think there's a chance my tomato plant has a worm, the whole plant has to go! And besides the worms...one tomato plant gives you plenty enough tomatoes to last the whole summer. Why would you want over 40? Your neighbors are going to hide when they see you coming with bags of tomatoes!



Lots and lots of bacon and 'mater sandwiches? Atleast I like eating tomatoes, unlike the peppers I planted.  Speaking of which I planted a couple of tomatillos. Now will somebody tell me how do I know if they are ripe and what do I do with the darn things.   

So Yvonne, would you just have left those poor defenseless plants die without taking them home and planting them?

A few of them are actually different varieties that I planted just so I know for next year what to tell customers about how they performed for me and how they tasted. 

As for tomato worms, we did have one at work. I have not saw one yet in my tomatoes nor have I had one in the last couple of years. We use to feed them to the chickens, but don't have any of those any more.


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of veggies...

I planted 4 egg plants because I think its an awfully pretty plant. I love the leaves and naturally the beautiful lavender flowers. These turned out to be white egg plant. The fruit is sort of longish, not egg-shaped or round. Right now they're about 8" long, but only about 2" around. 

Does anyone know when they are ready to harvest? And does anyone know how to cook them?








I don't know whose hairy old arm that is in Picture 2...it *certainly* couldn't be *MINE!!!*


----------



## dmmj

I wish I was fair skinned, that would be an improvement, and you can just call me the dream crusher.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I wish I was fair skinned, that would be an improvement, and you can just call me the dream crusher.



I thought you WERE fair...hence the sunburn on your scalp. Did you want me to change your name from Captain Awesome?


----------



## Laurie

12 hours down, 4 more to go. The ER has really died down now, not leaving me much to do... It's going to make for a long 4 hours


----------



## lynnedit

Start here (mmmm, deep fried egg plant).

http://www.foodnetwork.com/topics/eggplant/index.html



Laurie said:


> 12 hours down, 4 more to go. The ER has really died down now, not leaving me much to do... It's going to make for a long 4 hours



Do you get tomorrow off?



My husband and I dug up a contained 4' bamboo (that had cracked it's edging). We don't have a chain saw, and it was d**m hard work with a pick axe. Tired...


----------



## Laurie

lynnedit said:


> Start here (mmmm, deep fried egg plant).
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/topics/eggplant/index.html
> 
> Do you get tomorrow off?
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I dug up a contained 4' bamboo (that had cracked it's edging). We don't have a chain saw, and it was d**m hard work with a pick axe. Tired...





I wish! No, I will come back at 8 am and work another 16 hours. I do that every weekend! It's a hard shift to do, but I love having five days off a week. I just have to get through these two days, then it's five days of tort watching, gardening, and grilling  At least for the summer!


----------



## Edna

dmmj said:


> I wish I was fair skinned, that would be an improvement, and you can just call me the dream crusher.



So Dream Crusher, instead of being fair skinned are you one of those glow-in-the-dark types? I have a daughter like that. She's useful in a power outage


----------



## dmmj

I am saying I am so white and pale, that being fair skinned would be a step up.


----------



## Laurie

dmmj said:


> I am saying I am so white and pale, that being fair skinned would be a step up.



That sounds like pasty to me


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I am saying I am so white and pale, that being fair skinned would be a step up.



I am a redhead so that describe me to the T.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

dmmj said:


> I am saying I am so white and pale, that being fair skinned would be a step up.



Laughing my butt off right now!


----------



## ijmccollum

Ack! Woke up and not feeling like going back to sleep--will be time to get up in a couple hours anyway -- then I won't be able to drag my self out of bed. 

Didn't sell any thing at the market today -- good thing I have already made my door fee back for the season -- but I did get to hear a kick "A" band.

When I got home from the market I noticed the biggest moth I have ever seen hanging out on my front room wall. It must have been 6" wing span, brown with interesting pattern. Caught him in the net and liberated it. Jeesh, it was the size of a small bat. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Laurie

ijmccollum said:


> Ack! Woke up and not feeling like going back to sleep--will be time to get up in a couple hours anyway -- then I won't be able to drag my self out of bed.



I hate when I wake up before I have to. I quit smoking almost two years ago , I have had a hard time sleeping ever since.

It's time to get ready for work already 

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## ijmccollum

I feel you..... Quit smoking over 20 yrs ago when I had my son -- wanted to see him grow up -- I was having pulmonary issues then.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Speaking of veggies...
> 
> I planted 4 egg plants because I think its an awfully pretty plant. I love the leaves and naturally the beautiful lavender flowers. These turned out to be white egg plant. The fruit is sort of longish, not egg-shaped or round. Right now they're about 8" long, but only about 2" around.



 I tried a few of those too. Also okra just because of how tall I was told they would grow. 





dmmj said:


> I wish I was fair skinned, that would be an improvement, and you can just call me the dream crusher.



David are you a relative of mine?? My way of tanning (meaning to not be totally pale and putrid) is to just get more freckles.  None of us can really tan in my family.  It's the Irish in us. 





ijmccollum said:


> Ack! Woke up and not feeling like going back to sleep--will be time to get up in a couple hours anyway -- then I won't be able to drag my self out of bed.
> 
> Didn't sell any thing at the market today -- good thing I have already made my door fee back for the season -- but I did get to hear a kick "A" band.
> 
> When I got home from the market I noticed the biggest moth I have ever seen hanging out on my front room wall. It must have been 6" wing span, brown with interesting pattern. Caught him in the net and liberated it. Jeesh, it was the size of a small bat. Pretty awesome.



What kind of market and what were you selling?

Glad you let the big guy go!





ijmccollum said:


> I feel you..... Quit smoking over 20 yrs ago when I had my son -- wanted to see him grow up -- I was having pulmonary issues then.



It seems to have worked. Have the issues gotten better or you just have learned to live with them?





Laurie said:


> It's time to get ready for work already
> 
> Have a good one everyone!



I hope work is just busy enough not to be boring. Just remember, your only a few hours from your days off!


----------



## Jacqui

*  Yvonne about those tomatoes... I have to tell you, my youngest son was here for about 24 hours to mow the lawns and to dig me some holes (yippy!!). I never realized how much he is like me. While most of the tomatoes are planted down in the garden, due to the fact that I love to pick 'maters as I am walking around watering or whatever, I plant them every where... flowerbeds, flower pots, ect. I think every time I saw my son, he was eating a handful of 'maters.  After one day of him, I think all the ripe ones are gone. 

Sadly however, now he is gone too. Of course he did mentioned something like "Your coming to Lincoln tomorrow right?", because I had mentioned my daughter's garden center would finally be getting grapes down into my price range. Then he proceeded to tell me what his free hours were between his two jobs tomorrow.  Sounds like I may be having a lunch date with my two youngest tomorrow. *


----------



## ijmccollum

Yeh, no more coughing fits or annual bronchitis. And the hints of emphysema have just left me short winded. High cholesterol issues are my concern now.

It is a very small market on a farmstead that makes artesian cheese. I am the shameless jewelry seller. Good thing I have a great day job to pay the bills. The market is just an excuse to sit around a bucolic setting and chat with friends. I only do it every other week.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I really wish that when call places I could talk to a live person! I know when my daughter grows up its going to be perfectly normal to her and she is going to think I am silly... but still... A live person would be nice.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I really wish that when call places I could talk to a live person! I know when my daughter grows up its going to be perfectly normal to her and she is going to think I am silly... but still... A live person would be nice.



I so agree! Plus a person who speaks English would also be nice (when dealing with an American company). None of the options, when speaking to a machine ever seems to be the one I really want. What is worse is when it's a telephone company. What happened to "reach out and touch someone"?





ijmccollum said:


> Yeh, no more coughing fits or annual bronchitis. And the hints of emphysema have just left me short winded. High cholesterol issues are my concern now.



Those are such wonderful positive improvements! Did you have a hard time stopping?


----------



## Jacqui

I have a new love in my life.... Strawberry chocolate dipped cream puffs made by Patissa and found in my local WalMArt's freezer section. MMMM mmmm good!


----------



## ijmccollum

interestingly, 3 weeks of xanax and transdermal patches took care of an 18 yr habit. my doctor on the other hand was still chewing nicotine gum --- said he had become addicted to it, go figure. lol

I am not much of a "sweets" girl but salted chips dipped in bitter chocolate sounds good.


----------



## Laurie

ijmccollum said:


> interestingly, 3 weeks of xanax and transdermal patches took care of an 18 yr habit. my doctor on the other hand was still chewing nicotine gum --- said he had become addicted to it, go figure. lol
> 
> I am not much of a "sweets" girl but salted chips dipped in bitter chocolate sounds good.



I also used the transdermal patch, and a ton of lifesavers


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> I so agree! Plus a person who speaks English would also be nice (when dealing with an American company). None of the options, when speaking to a machine ever seems to be the one I really want. What is worse is when it's a telephone company. What happened to "reach out and touch someone"?


Yea when ever i call my cell company I am pretty sure I am calling another country... You would think a credit card company would want to talk to new customers.


----------



## dmmj

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so agree! Plus a person who speaks English would also be nice (when dealing with an American company). None of the options, when speaking to a machine ever seems to be the one I really want. What is worse is when it's a telephone company. What happened to "reach out and touch someone"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea when ever i call my cell company I am pretty sure I am calling another country... You would think a credit card company would want to talk to new customers.
Click to expand...

Hello this is peggy.


----------



## ijmccollum

Awwww....the smell of camp fire. Sux that it is the mountain just south of us. Hope our fire fighters are staying safe tonight keeping us safe.


----------



## Kerryann

Yesterday I had twinges of the sciatica pain and today it's in full on pain mode 
All I did yesterday was shop, weed and clean


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Yesterday I had twinges of the sciatica pain and today it's in full on pain mode
> All I did yesterday was shop, weed and clean



It was the shopping! Next time, give me the money and I will go shopping instead.   Seriously, hope there is improvement.





ijmccollum said:


> Awwww....the smell of camp fire. Sux that it is the mountain just south of us. Hope our fire fighters are staying safe tonight keeping us safe.



Far enough away to be safe?


----------



## Tillasaurus

I have been avoiding working on my backyard and tortoise enclosure since the storms last week left my backyard looking as if a small tornado spent some time out there. Moss, branches, and leaves are everywhere (I did clean T's enclosure). I suppose I have procrastinated as long as I can possibly stand it. I have been waiting, but no gnomes or fairies have taken care of the situation for me. 

As an aside, a little girl named my tortoise Tilly. Her father, my colleague, renamed him Tillasaurus for a more macho factor in case s/he was male. When T outgrew the set up they had for him, I agreed to take him. It is odd but I do not feel right renaming an animal that has already been named. Does anyone else feel similarly. I have a rescued Doberman female named Angel by the previous owners. She is rather angelic but i like multisyllabic names (my prior dobie female was names Tallulah). Angel was pregnant when I "adopted" her and had 10 pups. I kept the largest male and named him Balthazar (he is incredibly sweet, but not overly bright). 

See? I am still procrastinating.... OK, here I go.


----------



## Jacqui

I try not to rename animals, too. I have found that usually if I name them something sweet, the animal turns into a demon. If named something like Trouble (a kitten), it will be the sweetest thing. 

So ummm why are you not out there getting that yard done??? (asks the world's biggest procrastinator)


----------



## Tillasaurus

Well, I'm working ( or was). It is so hard to get started sometimes when everywhere you look the task seems overwhelming. Anyway, I'm bagging, raking, and burning branches. I'm beginning to see the light. However, the fact that I have brought my iPad outside indicates that I have not fully committed. The forum is addicting


----------



## ijmccollum

The fire is about 5 mi down the bench -- has burned about 120 acres. We do have a really good fire crew it's just really rugged terrain and it is hot as hades. Sounds like it was due to someone target shooting -- dumb @ss thing to do since it is so dry, and it's not like they didn't know it couldn't happen since the state is battling a couple fires started by the same thing. I dread fireworks this year. And in Utah it is pretty much the entire month of July since it contains both a national and state holiday.


----------



## Tillasaurus

Has the fire been contained? Wildfires are particularly horrifying to me since they destroy so much natural habit. There is not much open land left where I am (Tampa Bay area). 

Ok this is probably going to be a stupid question but here goes: Should I take T inside for the night on the 4th of July? I did last year. I live very close to the water where tons of earth-shaking fireworks are set off in an unusually long fireworks display. It scares my other animals terribly. Would such noise frighten a tortoise? Just writing about it convinces me to take him inside again unless I hear resounding opinions that counter my thinking. I hate to bring him inside when I do not have to do so. He is not happy there.


----------



## ijmccollum

20% containment as of 10:30 this morning. There are two helicopters in the air and 70 boots on the ground. There is a lot of open land and the fires here climb up the mountains and jump canyons. Last year we had so much snow that there is alot of old grass around -- thankfully the winds have been very calm.

I would take the tortise in -- s/he might not like it but is just for the night.


----------



## BowandWalter

GAH! A not very close friend of mine spent an hour nagging at me yesterday about how "the mayor ruined Canada day". Canada day in this town is done by volunteer labour, no one wants to volunteer because Canada day usually descends into drunken teenagers trashing the beach where the fire works happen. When I pointed this out, and suggested she volunteer next year, she was less then pleased. Today she is yet again ranting on about it, of course I'm the bad guy in the rant, and the person she's parroting as SO SMART is the person she met in Tim Hortons after a night of heavy drinking.
I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## dmmj

If tomatoes are a fruit, does that make ketchup a smoothie ?
;
;


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> If tomatoes are a fruit, does that make ketchup a smoothie ?
> ;
> ;



 Of course!


----------



## ijmccollum

dmmj said:


> If tomatoes are a fruit, does that make ketchup a smoothie ?
> ;
> ;



only if run through a blender with ice.


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> The forum is addicting



  Really you think so?  





ijmccollum said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> If tomatoes are a fruit, does that make ketchup a smoothie ?
> ;
> ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only if run through a blender with ice.
Click to expand...


Now that sounds just plain yucky!





ijmccollum said:


> 20% containment as of 10:30 this morning. There are two helicopters in the air and 70 boots on the ground. There is a lot of open land and the fires here climb up the mountains and jump canyons. Last year we had so much snow that there is alot of old grass around -- thankfully the winds have been very calm.
> 
> I would take the tortise in -- s/he might not like it but is just for the night.



Sounds like you get them in your area quite often.





Tillasaurus said:


> Well, I'm working ( or was). It is so hard to get started sometimes when everywhere you look the task seems overwhelming. Anyway, I'm bagging, raking, and burning branches. I'm beginning to see the light.



*Sounds like one of those jobs you need to just set small goals of getting this spot or that done, until the entire thing is finished.*


----------



## ijmccollum

We had so many fires in the state a couple years ago that the skies looked apocalyptic....my son commented that he half expected to see some prehistoric winged creatures soaring in the haze. About every couple years we get hit......the fires climb during the day and the canyon winds drive it back down toward town at night. Then there is the cheatgrass, not good for anything but fire fodder.


----------



## Jacqui

I love the visual your son's comments spark in my mind.


----------



## Kerryann

The weather channel has been saying it was going to rain all weekend and it didnt. I drove into work today with the jeep no top and no doors. About half way it started pouring. I stopped and bought a towel and new dry clothes and started again. When I left the store it had stopped raining but I was soaked.. like down to my panties soaked.. It started pouring again but I made it to work wet but safe. Man the gawking people did this morning was hilarious.. 
My floor pans in the jeep are FULL of water..


----------



## Jacqui

See what happens when you don't listen to the weatherman???


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> See what happens when you don't listen to the weatherman???



Yes.. I learned a valuable lesson.. the weather man is still a liar (even though he's occasionally right) and his radar lies too


----------



## Jacqui

Our local weatherbug is right currently 20% of the time on the rain.


----------



## ijmccollum

wish it would rain here -- minus the lightening strikes.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> wish it would rain here -- minus the lightening strikes.



The lightening strikes were the scariest part of my ride in. I can take being drenched but having the lightening coming down with no protection made me a little scared


----------



## Jacqui

Oh, but lightening is so beautiful to watch. Would of course be nicer, if it never did harm.


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> The lightening strikes were the scariest part of my ride in. I can take being drenched but having the lightening coming down with no protection made me a little scared


That would un-nerve me as well.


Jacqui said:


> Oh, but lightening is so beautiful to watch. Would of course be nicer, if it never did harm.


Oh I love a great thunder/lightening storm -- great entertainment, but we are a tinder box right now and it might do more harm than good.
We are under strict fire/firework restrictions and last I heard the Gov was banning all firearm practice in unincorporated areas.


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> wish it would rain here -- minus the lightening strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lightening strikes were the scariest part of my ride in. I can take being drenched but having the lightening coming down with no protection made me a little scared
Click to expand...


I don't know, Lichtenberg figures might make being struck by lightning worth it.

Too bad they're not permanent.


----------



## ijmccollum

I don't know, temporary figures might not be worth the risk of life, although they are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Why is parenthood so hard? My daughter got sent home from pre school today for throwing a monster fit. We sent her to her room after we got home. She has been screaming and kicking the walls for 20 minutes now non stop mad because she was told she had to spend time in her room thinking about her actions. After almost a hr of putting her back in her room every time she came out she is at least staying put but she is throwing a mother of all fits! I hate this! Why is it so hard?


----------



## BowandWalter

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Why is parenthood so hard? My daughter got sent home from pre school today for throwing a monster fit. We sent her to her room after we got home. She has been screaming and kicking the walls for 20 minutes now non stop mad because she was told she had to spend time in her room thinking about her actions. After almost a hr of putting her back in her room every time she came out she is at least staying put but she is throwing a mother of all fits! I hate this! Why is it so hard?



Maybe other children are bullying her? I remember that being the reason for most of my tantrums.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

BowandWalter said:


> Maybe other children are bullying her? I remember that being the reason for most of my tantrums.



As far as I know she is the bully. I think it has to do with being an only child. We are actually going to a parenting councilor. I don't know what I will do when she becomes a teen. She finally stopped... I need a break. I need a easy day


----------



## ijmccollum

There is always a " trigger", it's a matter of determining what it is -- not an easy task.

On another note: the nails I had put on for the wedding are getting quite old and need to come off. I can sincerely say I will miss them, they look so feminine. The transition back will be interesting. 

I have an "only", he turned out to be an amazing adult -- you could say I am biased but I have heard accolades from others. Remember you are not raising a sheep, but you do not want to raise tyrant either.


----------



## BowandWalter

Melly-n-shorty said:


> As far as I know she is the bully. I think it has to do with being an only child. We are actually going to a parenting councilor. I don't know what I will do when she becomes a teen. She finally stopped... I need a break. I need a easy day



Hmmm I'm nearly an only child. I however was the bullied not the bully, well I guess in preschool I did get in trouble for biting... They deserved it.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Lol she has never bit but she has gotten trouble for throwing shoes and yelling at the other kids if they don't wan to do what she wants to do.... I think we have spoiled her with attention instead of toys.


----------



## BowandWalter

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Lol she has never bit but she has gotten trouble for throwing shoes and yelling at the other kids if they don't wan to do what she wants to do.... I think we have spoiled her with attention instead of toys.



 I only bit people who were mean to me. I have to say I have very little experience with not being the victim. I hope she calms down and it ends up just being something trivial not something serious.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

BowandWalter said:


> I only bit people who were mean to me. I have to say I have very little experience with not being the victim. I hope she calms down and it ends up just being something trivial not something serious.



Me either... I was always the one getting picked on and made fun of... I think that's part of why it upsets me so much.


----------



## Kerryann

My husband and I are both only children and we plan to only have one ourselves. His mom says he was the perfect child but I know he was a manipulative schemer. I was spoiled by my grandfather and a bully. I was only a bully until my mom took a willow switch to my hide, but I am not sure you are allowed to do that these days. 
I grew out of it though is the good news. My grandparents overcompensated for me not having a father by spoiling me but even with that they taught me my good work ethic, and all of the values I have. I got all of the hatefulness out of my system young and now am calm and easy going.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Well she is on bed now so I can take a deep breath now. Hopefully there won't be another tantrum like that again! I hate to think what the neighbors must think. 



Kerryann said:


> My husband and I are both only children and we plan to only have one ourselves. His mom says he was the perfect child but I know he was a manipulative schemer. I was spoiled by my grandfather and a bully. I was only a bully until my mom took a willow switch to my hide, but I am not sure you are allowed to do that these days.
> I grew out of it though is the good news. My grandparents overcompensated for me not having a father by spoiling me but even with that they taught me my good work ethic, and all of the values I have. I got all of the hatefulness out of my system young and now am calm and easy going.


I hope she gets to the calm and easy going soon! How old were you before you started to get it out of your system? My husband got spanked with a willow switch when he was a kid too! Sure am happy there wasn't one of those trees near my house lol. Rowan has never been spanked... We just can't do it. She is so much smaller then us... A lot of our friends say its part of the problem. But we figure if whole countries can raise children without spanking, we should be able to also.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Well she is on bed now so I can take a deep breath now. Hopefully there won't be another tantrum like that again! I hate to think what the neighbors must think.
> 
> 
> I hope she gets to the calm and easy going soon! How old were you before you started to get it out of your system? My husband got spanked with a willow switch when he was a kid too! Sure am happy there wasn't one of those trees near my house lol. Rowan has never been spanked... We just can't do it. She is so much smaller then us... A lot of our friends say its part of the problem. But we figure if whole countries can raise children without spanking, we should be able to also.





I was about 13 when i started calming down. I think the most effective part of the switching was when they made pick my switch and then wait and think about what i had done. So it was very controlled and not my mom just reacting to behavior. I am not thinking o will do that with my kid since times have changed.
In retrospect i think i acted out because of the issues between my dad and moms family.
It's easy for people not walking in your shoes to play arm chair quarter back but what i found to be most important in raising my cousin was my husband (different than my current one) and i to be on the same page and almost excessively consistent.


----------



## ijmccollum

I am sorry, it sounds like you are in for the ride of your life time. Grid your loins -- your child must go through the "i hate you" stage , know it is a natural progression of maturation. It is a harsh progression, be patient, even though you want to kill the kid, it too will pass. Unfortunately it may be years. I know personally age 13 - 21 was pure hell for us. Now we have the most considerate, sweet young man who does not hesitate to say, " luv you" and goes out of his way to be helpful. It is only now that he shares why he acted out -- again, the trigger........


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Why is parenthood so hard?



It's hard, because the rewards are equal to what you put into something. Being a parent comes with those awesome moments, which make these bad times seem like nothing. 



I am not an only child and had four kids myself, so no comment about only children. My four are in their 20s now and I have always been told what great kids I have and I normally agree. Does not mean there were not times we had yelling, threats, slamming doors (and that was just me ). Seriously there were times when I wanted to wring their necks, but we got past those times without any bodily damage being done.  The bad times will pass, you just have to ride them out.


----------



## Yvonne G

My kids grew up in the era of spanking. A good swat on the bottom when they were very small, then graduating to some sort of paddle when they got bigger. After they reached the age of reason, it usually only took, "I'm going to get the paddle" for them to behave. I'm glad I don't have to raise kids in today's permissive environment. I would probably be arrested for child abuse.

My kids never acted up when we were out. They were perfect angels in the grocery store or in a restaurant. Plus, they were taught to respect other people and other people's property and space. 

Now-a-days kids don't care a whit about you or your property. The school bus stops in front of my house. Evidently the driver doesn't allow them to drop their candy wrappers in the bus, because as soon as they step off on my property, they drop all their wrappers and juice boxes. If my kids did that they would have had to pick up trash along the street every day for a week. 

I was a pretty strict parent, but my kids grew up and turned out pretty darned well. 

People always say, "If I had it to do over again..." I'm glad I DON'T have to do it over again. Raising kids was one of the hardest jobs I had.


----------



## Jacqui

I have to agree with you, Yvonne, kids today need to have rules, punishments that fit the crime, and not this world of parents not daring to punish their own children. The worst part is the kids know you can't do anything to them, so they do what they want. 

I remember coming home once to find a card from the deputy sheriff to call him. Turned out some kids up on the hill had broken windows and said my kids had done it. Of course my kids denied it and I believed them. Turns out the Deputy did too, plus as he said later, he knew my kids had been taught to own up to mistakes and not to bother other folk's property. Ended up the other kids finally confessed to one of their parents.

My kids were not angels, but they took responsibility, like when Josh threw a rock at his sister, missed her and broke the door glass at the post office. Postmaster wanted to just have insurance pay for it, but I had Josh earn the money (with manual labor) to pay for it.

Unlike Yvonne, however I kinda wish I could go back and do it all over IF I could take my current memories and knowledge with me. I was a horrible Mom and wish I could try it again and maybe get it done right this time.


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh I am satisfied for another year, got to see some beautiful fireworks being shot off.


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning!


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning Peter! ... and the rest of you. *


----------



## Jacqui

As I came back to the house, my neighbor lady stopped me to ask if any of the cats had been sick lately (which thankfully has been a no). Seems her young cat (like about 3 yrs) started having seizures last night. At 3 am in finally had to take him into the Vet, as they were one right after another. Right now they are running tests on him.  I would have thought maybe heat, but they started late last night and he had been inside with her AC on. I reminded her to check with the folks across the street, as this cat goes there all the time. She recall the man there spraying weeds a couple of days back, but thought no way that could be it. Of course I reminded her with cats, it's not normally the spray that gets them. It's them eating whatever has eaten the spray like the bugs, birds, mice, ect.., Now I am paranoid, because I knew the normal cats were all counted for, but there are two which mainly stay across the street and occasionally come over. I can't recall if they had been around yesterday or not, but I know not yet today.


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> As I came back to the house, my neighbor lady stopped me to ask if any of the cats had been sick lately (which thankfully has been a no). Seems her young cat (like about 3 yrs) started having seizures last night. At 3 am in finally had to take him into the Vet, as they were one right after another. Right now they are running tests on him.  I would have thought maybe heat, but they started late last night and he had been inside with her AC on. I reminded her to check with the folks across the street, as this cat goes there all the time. She recall the man there spraying weeds a couple of days back, but thought no way that could be it. Of course I reminded her with cats, it's not normally the spray that gets them. It's them eating whatever has eaten the spray like the bugs, birds, mice, ect.., Now I am paranoid, because I knew the normal cats were all counted for, but there are two which mainly stay across the street and occasionally come over. I can't recall if they had been around yesterday or not, but I know not yet today.



Hopefully he'll be okay! My cat ate a poisoned rat awhile ago, it was scary but he pulled through.


----------



## dmmj

If you really really want to slap someone do it and then say "mosquito"


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> If you really really want to slap someone do it and then say "mosquito"



... but your too far away...


----------



## Jacqui

Test results are back on the neighbor's cat... antifreeze. The cat has a very small area it roams and none of us within that area have a leaking vehicle nor have we refilled any of our radiator tanks. Folks who poison often use the sweet fluid to kill cats, so that's what we may be looking at.  Good news is, if he survives tonight and the IV dilutes his system enough, he may be coming home soon. Apparently his readings were off the charts.  Also at best he may only have 25% kidney function from now on. Not a great prognosis, but could be worse.


----------



## dmmj

Don't they use charcoal to treat it also?


----------



## Jacqui

David, I really don't know what all they may doing. It was first mainly being treated for the constant seizures until the tests came back showing this was what was causing them. I am just going by what my very upset neighbor lady has told me. I have not personally worked with an animal who is suffering from poison.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning TFO!*


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning  and happy Friday


----------



## Zamric

Happy Friday!


----------



## Jacqui

It's hot hot hot ... again. Heat index currently 112. Can't wait for next week, as it is suppose to be only in the upper 80s!!!!!


----------



## dmmj

Anyone else upset that they never told us how to get to sesame street?


----------



## Jacqui

*Big bird* and Oscar told me the way.


----------



## dmmj

I would imagine that in 20 to 30 years the hardest things our kids will have to do, is find screen names that don't already exist.


----------



## kurmaraja12

Man, you UK folks weren't kidding about the rain here. So depressing but much better than the 90 degrees we had in Ohio


----------



## Kerryann

Betty and Henry had their first experience with kids. No kids or animals were injured 
My little guys did really well. The kids loved them. They tolerated the kids. Betty may have liked them since they have her yummy snacks.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Betty and Henry had their first experience with kids. No kids or animals were injured
> My little guys did really well. The kids loved them. They tolerated the kids. Betty may have liked them since they have her yummy snacks.



Tortoises are a lot like men, easy to get to them via the tummy.  So what was the occasion? 





dmmj said:


> I would imagine that in 20 to 30 years the hardest things our kids will have to do, is find screen names that don't already exist.



Or they could just be like the singers and TV folks of today and reuse the same old songs and programs... or in their case reuse the same ole screen names. 





kurmaraja12 said:


> Man, you UK folks weren't kidding about the rain here. So depressing but much better than the 90 degrees we had in Ohio



Remind me again, what's rain?


----------



## Kerryann

The kids live right behind me and came out when I let the dogs out. My lab is their adopted dog. They saw the tortoises and came running


----------



## Jacqui

Just got done spending some time crying with my neighbor lady. She had her cat put down. After all that time on the IV, the readings barely went down. Plus any time he was starting to awaken, he would start having a seizure. So she decided he had and was going to continue to suffer, and had him put down.



Kerryann said:


> The kids live right behind me and came out when I let the dogs out. My lab is their adopted dog. They saw the tortoises and came running



 Now your sharing a dog AND tortoises?  Lucky kids.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Just got done spending some time crying with my neighbor lady. She had her cat put down. After all that time on the IV, the readings barely went down. Plus any time he was starting to awaken, he would start having a seizure. So she decided he had and was going to continue to suffer, and had him put down.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids live right behind me and came out when I let the dogs out. My lab is their adopted dog. They saw the tortoises and came running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your sharing a dog AND tortoises?  Lucky kids.
Click to expand...




I am sorry about the cat 

The kids that live next to me are great little kids. That family moved away when the big 3 were going under and relocated to Chicago. They rented out the house to this family that was sort of a menace. I am so glad they are back


----------



## Jacqui

Why did they move back?


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy Birthday Ms. Yvonne!!!!*


Wish you were closer, so I could take you out some place special for lunch to celebrate. So WHAT are you doing today?


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you!!!

I'm going to lunch to a barbque place with my daughter. I've already chopped the weeds in the driveway, given everyone fresh water, watered the pasture...oops! BRB - I need to run out and turn off the water.......


----------



## Laurie

Have you ever come across a thread and wanted to post to it, but then you realize you already posted something to it, but was too drunk when you posted to remember? I guess I had a happy fourth...


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I'm going to lunch to a barbque place with my daughter. I've already chopped the weeds in the driveway, given everyone fresh water, watered the pasture...oops! BRB - I need to run out and turn off the water.......



 I went to Lincoln the other day and left the water running in the RES pool (the buried hot tub).  Boy was their water clean when I got home.


----------



## Yvonne G

...I'm back, let's see, where was I?

I picked up dog poop, raked the ground around the cactus garden, cleaned and fed the horse and sprayed her with fly spray, 

In other words, besides cake and lunch with my daughter, its just like every other day here at the zoo.


----------



## Jacqui

Laurie said:


> Have you ever come across a thread and wanted to post to it, but then you realize you already posted something to it, but was too drunk when you posted to remember? I guess I had a happy fourth...



Uhhh no, but then that could be because I have never gotten drunk.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I went to Lincoln the other day and left the water running in the RES pool (the buried hot tub).  Boy was their water clean when I got home.



I needed to add some water to my snapper's 600 gallon trough the other day, so turned the hose on a trickle and set it in there. Then promptly went off and forgot it. Most of my mosquito fish ended up out on the ground and I had to start the siphon, but luckily the turtle hadn't realized it was an escape for her.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> ...I'm back, let's see, where was I?
> 
> I picked up dog poop, raked the ground around the cactus garden, cleaned and fed the horse and sprayed her with fly spray,
> 
> In other words, besides cake and lunch with my daughter, its just like every other day here at the zoo.



Okay I am tired and can't do my own chores after reading your morning chores.  Be sure to have a long leisurely lunch. Happy birthday, Kiddo!





emysemys said:


> I needed to add some water to my snapper's 600 gallon trough the other day, so turned the hose on a trickle and set it in there. Then promptly went off and forgot it. Most of my mosquito fish ended up out on the ground and I had to start the siphon, but luckily the turtle hadn't realized it was an escape for her.



Did the fish all survive?


----------



## Yvonne G

Not many of them. Its black top there, and that means a rough surface. Its hard to see the tiny fish, then even harder to try to pick them up off the black top without squeezing them to death. I was able to save enough of them to breed and make the colony big again.


----------



## Jacqui

I am so far behind this year, I haven't even gotten fish for the pools.  Of course I normally either get minnows or goldfish (depends on if the tortoise/turtle occupying that enclosure/pool eat fish). Have never found mosquito fish around here (or atleast years back when I was actually looking for them).


----------



## Yvonne G

Don't you have a mosquito abatement district? They give them out for free here.


----------



## dmmj

Mods don't get drunk and then post on here to much damage can be done.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Don't you have a mosquito abatement district? They give them out for free here.



 Never heard even of one of those.


----------



## Kerryann

I am soo tired after canoeing all day. It was like 100 degrees here today.


----------



## dmmj

I just finished making red velvet cupcakes.


----------



## Laurie

dmmj said:


> I just finished making red velvet cupcakes.



I love red velvet cupcakes!! ...and chocolate cupcakes and vanilla cupcakes and I guess any kind of cupcake 

I'm starving! Slow night at work, but I've been waiting for the same patient for almost two hours! It's issue after issue, I really want my dinner! I brought leftover chicken and potatoes with broccoli... Great now I'm drooling


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I just finished making red velvet cupcakes.



Wooo I want one


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Just got done spending some time crying with my neighbor lady. She had her cat put down. After all that time on the IV, the readings barely went down. Plus any time he was starting to awaken, he would start having a seizure. So she decided he had and was going to continue to suffer, and had him put down.


Kind of you to be there for her....many condolences.



dmmj said:


> Mods don't get drunk and then post on here to much damage can be done.


Good thing since we need for you to clean up after us...............

On aside, I am going to try to post pics of a 3x4 outdoor pen I am creating for CherryBomb. I have it treanched but still need to add the elbow joints. I let CherryBomb take a spin in it anyway. All s/he did was cruise the perimeter looking for escape routes.http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=CBenclosure.jpghttp://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=CBenclosure.jpghttp://s1227.photobucket.com/albums.../ijmccollum/?action=view&current=cruising.jpg


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mods don't get drunk and then post on here to much damage can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing since we need for you to clean up after us...............
Click to expand...



Yeah, but who cleans up after us???


*Yvonne, happy birthday!!*


----------



## Kerryann

So I was researching this plant I found out in the yard. It turns out it is thistle which is an invasive species because of bird seed. It was growing in the tortoise garden. It is very ouchy on the foot


----------



## Jacqui

So did you actually "plant" it via some birdseed you used?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So did you actually "plant" it via some birdseed you used?



No this is all over the yard. I have thistle, clover and creeping charlie all over this yard.


----------



## ijmccollum

Blessed news! Happy Birthday Yvonne!


----------



## Laurie

Ugh, sometimes morning comes too fast. 16 hours to go, but who's counting?


----------



## Jacqui

Laurie said:


> Ugh, sometimes morning comes too fast. 16 hours to go, but who's counting?



How many guesses do I get?


----------



## Jacqui

So if tuna salad is made with tuna, chicken salad with chicken, why is ham salad made with bologna?


----------



## ijmccollum

Don't know. Mine is made with ham.....who the heck makes it with bologna?


----------



## Jacqui

The store where I bought it in their deli area.


----------



## Kerryann

I used to love that stuff. I keep forgetting to make a vegetarian version of that. I never had it made with ham though  It was always beef bologna where I got it.


----------



## dmmj

Ham salad made with bologna? what crazy mixed up world do you live in?


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Ham salad made with bologna? what crazy mixed up world do you live in?



Michigan..  Ham salad with ham would have killed me so I am sure it was beef


----------



## ijmccollum

I have never heard of ham salad being made with bologna -- I must have a sheltered life. 'Course I am kind of a silly purist, if I says ham it had better be ham. I am going to have to google this bologna thingy. Sacrebleu!



Kerryann said:


> I used to love that stuff. I keep forgetting to make a vegetarian version of that.  I never had it made with ham though  It was always beef bologna where I got it.



I found vegan hot dog used in a bologna salad spread. Maybe that would work for you.

I still think that if it doesn't have ham in it, it is not ham salad


----------



## dmmj

I can't eat bologna because of the nickname my dad gave it. Very dirty so I can't repeat it, but it's image appears every time I see bologna.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> I have never heard of ham salad being made with bologna -- I must have a sheltered life. 'Course I am kind of a silly purist, if I says ham it had better be ham. I am going to have to google this bologna thingy. Sacrebleu!
> 
> 
> I found vegan hot dog used in a bologna salad spread. Maybe that would work for you.
> 
> I still think that if it doesn't have ham in it, it is not ham salad





That is a great plan. I have an antique meat grinder. I could make those for my blog.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I can't eat bologna because of the nickname my dad gave it. Very dirty so I can't repeat it, but it's image appears every time I see bologna.



Oh come on! Share or atleast pm us with what it was.


----------



## dmmj

Anyone interested I will gladly PM you, but be forewarned it is dirty.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't eat bologna because of the nickname my dad gave it. Very dirty so I can't repeat it, but it's image appears every time I see bologna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on! Share or atleast pm us with what it was.
Click to expand...


But then he would have to censor himself -- what a conundrum.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Anyone interested I will gladly PM you, but be forewarned it is dirty.



I am willing to take a chance.


----------



## Jacqui

*It's cloudy out this morning!!!!! *doing a happy dance* If it doesn't rain that's okay, atleast it's a wonderful cloudy morning!!!*

Are you all having a wonderful start to the new week?


----------



## Tillasaurus

No clouds here. Going out to try to fend off heat stoke as I work on Tilly's enclosure. Why do projects always seems to be simple before one begins them? Happy Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> No clouds here. Going out to try to fend off heat stoke as I work on Tilly's enclosure. Why do projects always seems to be simple before one begins them? Happy Monday.



I have learn, when working on enclosures to figure they will take twice as long as you think and cost twice as much as your budget allows.


----------



## Kerryann

Today was a mess.
The girl who manages one of my departments is on PTO so I had to actually manage her people.  I usually only approve vacations on Saturdays, Sundays and holidays  but apparently I was being nice.
Then my assistant asks to take PTO because he's tired from his man grappling sport (flag football). I say yes because pfft.. I don't need him.. 
Then I come out of my half of the morning meeting and one of the girls who works for me in the department where the manager is out is so sick I tried to call an ambulance but she refused. I sit with her with her until she gets picked by a family member and taken to the hospital. 
So I spend the day reorganizing the work of that girl and her manager, and I still have my own deadlines I have to meet with no assistant to pick up my slack. 
I did manage to get everything critical done.


----------



## Yvonne G

Would you like some cheese with that whine?



Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Edna

emysemys said:


> Would you like some cheese with that whine?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist.



LOL!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Would you like some cheese with that whine?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist.



 What kind do ya have???


----------



## dmmj

I am a cheese snob.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I am a cheese snob.



Some how I am not surprised.


----------



## Kerryann

I would love some cheese


----------



## dmmj

A cheese and pizza snob.I can't eat that crappy cheap pizza.


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> Today was a mess.
> The girl who manages one of my departments is on PTO so I had to actually manage her people.  I usually only approve vacations on Saturdays, Sundays and holidays  but apparently I was being nice.
> Then my assistant asks to take PTO because he's tired from his man grappling sport (flag football). I say yes because pfft.. I don't need him..
> Then I come out of my half of the morning meeting and one of the girls who works for me in the department where the manager is out is so sick I tried to call an ambulance but she refused. I sit with her with her until she gets picked by a family member and taken to the hospital.
> So I spend the day reorganizing the work of that girl and her manager, and e of mI still have my own deadlines I have to meet with no assistant to pick up my slack.
> I did manage to get everything critical done.


You kick a$$ girlfriend! 

Now I get to strut -- not kick "A", but strut. After 
A weekend of uticulating hairs kicked in my eye by one of my more manageable tarantulas, left me unable to attend a going away for one of my "baby girlfriends", I 
managed to make it up to their homestead yesterday to deliver a homemade tortise bracelet with turquoise spacers in sterling to take with her to her "grown up job". She got her masters in engineering and is headed out of state. If I had attended the night before I would have got to dine on hotdogs and root beer floats, as is I got a pork roast dinner that was totally awesome. Didn't have to cook dinner when I got home because the hubbie was on a golfing bend. My eye still sux though.

Also, got the training packages for our summer science academy students finished, got them trained in bio safety and ready to go for their week of "hands on" -- checked in our colleagues from Mexico, they have another week and a half in quarantine before they are released to me for gentling.

It will be a long week since I am taking them through their bio assays and data analysis before I hand them off for why the heck it matters -- part of their package to dissemate. 

Then I have a week to fini my studies in order to accomodate field studies and get our colleagues down for hands on " get to know you sessions".

[email protected], strong women kick "a". Of course I greatly appreciate our more gentler gender that supports us so well.


----------



## Kerryann

One last whine.. with some wine 
I have been seriously having a hypochondriac episode tonight. I think I caught ebola from the sick girl. I hugged her and now shes got some inner ear infection.
Someone with a dirty echo virus almost killed me once.


----------



## dmmj

If only the good die young, am I gonna live forever?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> If only the good die young, am I gonna live forever?



Well I know, I won't be around to see it if you do.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a mess.
> The girl who manages one of my departments is on PTO so I had to actually manage her people.  I usually only approve vacations on Saturdays, Sundays and holidays  but apparently I was being nice.
> Then my assistant asks to take PTO because he's tired from his man grappling sport (flag football). I say yes because pfft.. I don't need him..
> Then I come out of my half of the morning meeting and one of the girls who works for me in the department where the manager is out is so sick I tried to call an ambulance but she refused. I sit with her with her until she gets picked by a family member and taken to the hospital.
> So I spend the day reorganizing the work of that girl and her manager, and e of mI still have my own deadlines I have to meet with no assistant to pick up my slack.
> I did manage to get everything critical done.
> 
> 
> 
> You kick a$$ girlfriend!
> 
> Now I get to strut -- not kick "A", but strut. After
> A weekend of uticulating hairs kicked in my eye by one of my more manageable tarantulas, left me unable to attend a going away for one of my "baby girlfriends", I
> managed to make it up to their homestead yesterday to deliver a homemade tortise bracelet with turquoise spacers in sterling to take with her to her "grown up job". She got her masters in engineering and is headed out of state. If I had attended the night before I would have got to dine on hotdogs and root beer floats, as is I got a pork roast dinner that was totally awesome. Didn't have to cook dinner when I got home because the hubbie was on a golfing bend. My eye still sux though.
> 
> Also, got the training packages for our summer science academy students finished, got them trained in bio safety and ready to go for their week of "hands on" -- checked in our colleagues from Mexico, they have another week and a half in quarantine before they are released to me for gentling.
> 
> It will be a long week since I am taking them through their bio assays and data analysis before I hand them off for why the heck it matters -- part of their package to dissemate.
> 
> Then I have a week to fini my studies in order to accomodate field studies and get our colleagues down for hands on " get to know you sessions".
> 
> [email protected], strong women kick "a". Of course I greatly appreciate our more gentler gender that supports us so well.
Click to expand...


I am sorry about your eye  and eek spiders.. those make me run like a girl.


----------



## Jacqui

I like spiders, as long as they are not on me.


----------



## ijmccollum

eye still sux....but not quite as bad. I am going to have to get safty glasses for use at home.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> eye still sux....but not quite as bad. I am going to have to get safty glasses for use at home.



Either or not allow things so close to your eyes. One of my greatest fears, other then getting Alzheimer (sp?), is going blind. 


*The "goodest" of mornings to all of you!!!* * I do hope your all having a wonderful week, I know I am. *


----------



## Kerryann

This week is wonderful 
*Happy Hump Day everyone *


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> eye still sux....but not quite as bad. I am going to have to get safty glasses for use at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either or not allow things so close to your eyes. One of my greatest fears, other then getting Alzheimer (sp?), is going blind.
> 
> 
> *The "goodest" of mornings to all of you!!!* * I do hope your all having a wonderful week, I know I am. *
Click to expand...



Yeh, alzheimer's scares the toodles out of me too. As for uticulating hairs....I don't let my spiders anywhere near my eyes.....the hairs float on current and I have fans and central going right now so anywhere within 2 ft radius is potential for convection to get the stuff in your eyes. But on a good note, I broke down and swabbed my eye last night and things are definately looking up.. I think there were just some hairs under the lid that kept scatching and irritating -- I have had eye abrasions before so I know once the irritation is removerd the eye heals rather quickly --- but this was going on way too long.

The summer academy students are in and they are couple of great kids. We are having fun. Yesterday they prepped their cell plates and today they will run their assays. Tomorrow we will do data analysis and they will work on their group presentation for Friday morning. I will go watch the presentation, do the luncheon, bid them adieu and wish them well. Then it is on to the weekend! Yahoo!


----------



## Jacqui

What's a cell plate exactly?


----------



## ijmccollum

It is a 96-well bio-assay plate containing, in this case -- mammalian cells. I know, not quite as exciting as tarantulas but we do get alot of data/info out of them.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> It is a 96-well bio-assay plate containing, in this case -- mammalian cells. I know, not quite as exciting as tarantulas but we do get alot of data/info out of them.



Like what kind of information?


----------



## ijmccollum

Animal physiology/pharmacology.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Animal physiology/pharmacology.



That sounds so interesting.  You sound like you get to done fun stuff.


At what point do I just accept that I have to drive my husband to work tomorrow because he has his vehicle all torn to heck


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animal physiology/pharmacology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds so interesting.  You sound like you get to done fun stuff.
> 
> 
> At what point do I just accept that I have to drive my husband to work tomorrow because he has his vehicle all torn to heck
Click to expand...


Yeh, I love my job. My hubbie's car is having issues too, it is a matter of finding time to get it taken in to be looked at.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animal physiology/pharmacology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds so interesting.  You sound like you get to done fun stuff.
> 
> 
> At what point do I just accept that I have to drive my husband to work tomorrow because he has his vehicle all torn to heck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeh, I love my job. My hubbie's car is having issues too, it is a matter of finding time to get it taken in to be looked at.
Click to expand...


Better than this


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like he is back to getting dirty again.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning folks! I was lazy this morning and slept in.  Of course that might have had something to do with having a hard time getting to sleep last night. Do any of you have problems falling asleep at night? What do you do about it?

Yvonne how is the walking coming?


----------



## Yvonne G

Too hot to walk. I'm lucky to get all my morning chores done before it gets hot. I've got the cooler turned on already and its only 7:30a.

My tortoise partner has moved to the West Coast (he was in Philly, then New Jersey, now with his mom in Northern Calif.). He and his wife are going to stay with his mom until they can find jobs, then, wherever the jobs are, an apartment in that city. He's coming to visit me next Monday and I've got beak trimming on the agenda. 

I've come to realize that the beaks on the Manouria tortoises just naturally grow funny. Most of the pictures of adult manouria I've seen have some sort of beak anomoly...either large or scissor or over grown. But we'll take a Dremmel to them anyway. I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Morning folks! I was lazy this morning and slept in.  Of course that might have had something to do with having a hard time getting to sleep last night. Do any of you have problems falling asleep at night? What do you do about it?
> 
> Yvonne how is the walking coming?



melatonin... I use it nightly and it works almost as good as ambien with no side effects.


----------



## Jacqui

So Yvonne does he have any turtles/tortoises living with him?


----------



## Laurie

One of my good friends for the last 15 years told me she has never seen me so tan. I realized its because I'm always outside now messing around with the enclosures and plants and watching the tortoises.. Lol

I also realized I've lost six pounds over the last two months  tortoises are hard work 

See they're good for you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> So Yvonne does he have any turtles/tortoises living with him?



He's bringing me 1.2 Terrapene carolina carolina to add to my group. And once he gets settled, I'm afraid I'm going to lose my Manouria to him.


----------



## Edna

Guess what came in the mail today?? Well, actually on a big truck.....
Did you guess two LARGE Vision tubs? Yay! I have been waiting for these guys. My torts will be outside for another 6-8 weeks, unless this is a really warm fall. When they come inside they are going to inhabit brand new digs! Aanndd..... the enclosure that has been in my bedroom will no longer be required. That's right, no more bunking with torts!

@Jacqui. I normally pass out totally within 15 minutes of lights out, so if that's not happening for me I try to solve it. When I move to a new house, and I keep that activity to a minimum, I have to kinda train myself to sleep in the new place. I've used the benadril-type sleep aide for that purpose, usually only takes two nights of help. I've tried melatonin, but it gave me a sick, sloggy headache.

Oh! And "Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah!" That was the post I really wanted to make on another thread and don't want to get flamed


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Guess what came in the mail today?? Well, actually on a big truck.....
> Did you guess two LARGE Vision tubs? Yay! I have been waiting for these guys. My torts will be outside for another 6-8 weeks, unless this is a really warm fall. When they come inside they are going to inhabit brand new digs! Aanndd..... the enclosure that has been in my bedroom will no longer be required. That's right, no more bunking with torts!
> 
> @Jacqui. I normally pass out totally within 15 minutes of lights out, so if that's not happening for me I try to solve it. When I move to a new house, and I keep that activity to a minimum, I have to kinda train myself to sleep in the new place. I've used the benadril-type sleep aide for that purpose, usually only takes two nights of help. I've tried melatonin, but it gave me a sick, sloggy headache.
> 
> Oh! And "Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah!" That was the post I really wanted to make on another thread and don't want to get flamed





Edna, not fair! You have to tell us what thread made you want to say that.  If you don't want to say publicly, PM you have me wondering. 


What made you decide to go with those tubs over other products?





emysemys said:


> He's bringing me 1.2 Terrapene carolina carolina to add to my group. And once he gets settled, I'm afraid I'm going to lose my Manouria to him.



I don't know the guy and he does seem to be really nice, so it is no doubt very wrong of me to wish this, but I hope he doesn't get settled for years and years. 





Laurie said:


> One of my good friends for the last 15 years told me she has never seen me so tan. I realized its because I'm always outside now messing around with the enclosures and plants and watching the tortoises.. Lol
> 
> I also realized I've lost six pounds over the last two months  tortoises are hard work
> 
> See they're good for you!



 That's great! Just wish they caused me to lose weight.


----------



## dmmj

Sadly my grape harvest won't be as good as last year, the cooler temps seem to be slowing down the plant's growth.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Sadly my grape harvest won't be as good as last year, the cooler temps seem to be slowing down the plant's growth.



So you actually use your grapes? Jelly or what? I just leave my grapes where they are, all I want are the leaves.


----------



## dmmj

Of course I do, my grapes are 100 times better than anything that can be found in the stores, I eat them or juice them.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> He's coming to visit me next Monday and I've got beak trimming on the agenda.
> 
> I've come to realize that the beaks on the Manouria tortoises just naturally grow funny. Most of the pictures of adult manouria I've seen have some sort of beak anomoly...either large or scissor or over grown. But we'll take a Dremmel to them anyway. I'll try to get some pictures.


I definatley want to see pics of the beak trimming!


Edna said:


> Oh! And "Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah!" That was the post I really wanted to make on another thread and don't want to get flamed


I want to know what that thread is too!LOL


----------



## Jacqui

Have you ever had a moment, when something like how much one of your tortoises has grown, becomes glaringly obvious to you? I had one of those today, while I was cleaning the sulcata Boyz' water dish. When I first got the two of them, I started using a plastic garbage can lid for their water dish. Now the Boyz also have a mud wallow, which is actually what they usually use. When I work in their enclosure, I start on the east side and work towards the west. East side of their enclosure has the mud hole and between that just being filled for them and the goodies I leave along the way, the two of them are normally too busy to ever come down to the west end, while I am working there. Now all year long all the neighbors had kept talking about how much they had grown, but I just could not see it. I mean, I knew they had grown a little but didn't think it was much. Today, as I was working the west end, one of the Boyz was there under foot, right next to the waterdish. I looked down and saw that I am going to have to get a new dish.  They have grown and are way too big for the garbage can lid any more. I guess the neighbors were right.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> .  They have grown and are way too big for the garbage can lid any more. I guess the neighbors were right.



*PICTURES!!! PICTURES!!! PICTURES!!!*


----------



## ijmccollum

......and more pictures......


----------



## Jacqui

Should I lasso him and hog tie him, then place him next to or in the lid?


----------



## Edna

I must have blinked! Who are we lassoing and hog tying???


----------



## dmmj

Edna said:


> I must have blinked! Who are we lassoing and hog tying???


It's jacqui's way of keeping the more unruly members of TFO in line.

I've decided when I die I want go quietly in my sleep like grandpa did, not screaming like all of the passengers in his car.


----------



## Nixxy

I like this thread. Why did I not curiously click on it sooner?

It fulfills my social ways. Though oddly, in person I'm hardly social. A paradox, really.

How is everyone?


----------



## Edna

GOOD MORNING!!!
My two ginormous tubs are now in my basement, waiting to be cleaned. 
Today is my watering day. Yes, mandatory watering restrictions came from the city on Wednesday. This is the first time in my adult life that I have had to deal with watering restrictions. My goal: Keep it all green!
A dozen projects are perculating along this summer. Sadly, I'll appreciate the outcomes, but won't really remember the work I did in terms of giving myself credit for it. This spring I was thinking that I didn't really do much last summer. This while I was planting my terraced front yard (terraced by me last summer) and working in my fenced yard (new picket fence painted by me last summer).


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> I must have blinked! Who are we lassoing and hog tying???



 My sulcata so I can take his picture.




dmmj said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have blinked! Who are we lassoing and hog tying???
> 
> 
> 
> It's jacqui's way of keeping the more unruly members of TFO in line.
> 
> I've decided when I die I want go quietly in my sleep like grandpa did, not screaming like all of the passengers in his car.
Click to expand...


You know that might work, we should try in the next time a thread gets out of line. 

I have always gotten a chuckle out of that joke.





Nixxy said:


> I like this thread. Why did I not curiously click on it sooner?
> 
> It fulfills my social ways. Though oddly, in person I'm hardly social. A paradox, really.
> 
> How is everyone?



I is fine.  I am not social either, so you should fit right in.



Edna, so what days can you water and is there a time limit on how long? 

P.S. Sorry for my sorta rantiness yesterday in the PM. I could blame it on dealing with bratty members in two forums at once, but I think it was just me in one of my grumpy moments.


----------



## Kerryann

Funny story, so last night I go out to get the torts a snack and the neighbor starts yacking my head off about these crazy overgrown bushes that are his, and he cut down a bunch and trimmed one side...
So he is basically looking for me to say that we will drive down our jeeps and pull out the stumps with a winch. So i commit nothing and tell him I will talk to Mike but he keeps pressing me.. 
Well their kids are playing with my lab. They see the other kids next door do that all the time so I am like whatever. Well I was in the middle of making dinner and really only coming out to get the snack and let the dogs potty. The dog is running around and kids are too and everyone is having fun. The one little girl goes over and opens up a cooler and gets out a sandwich and starts to eat it. Then puts the sandwich down on this chair right in front of my dog. She throws the ball and almost as one motion my dog jumps to chase the ball and gulps down the sandwich.
First I am mortified.. my dog ate this little girls sandwich... 
Second I am worried.. this is the dog that is allergic to everything so I am gonna have to dope her with prednizone and pills..
Third I am annoyed because I am standing there trying to deal with this whole thing and the dude is still talking my head off about these bushes.. which by the way are a mix of trees and bushes...
I have to say the little girl handled it pretty well. She didn't cry. She was totally shocked.. I offered to make her another sandwich but I only have cheese and pb&j since we are a non meat household.

The moral of the story, I told her.. NEVER TRUST DOGS WITH YOUR FOOD!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Smart dog!


----------



## Jacqui

I am starting to feel like all I do all day long is to go from one spot watering to another. Sometimes with water in old milk jugs and some times dragging hoses. Still I can't keep a head of some of the new plants looking a bit wilty.  Anybody else feel like this ever?


----------



## dmmj

Had a big mix up at the store today, when the cashier said " strip down, facing me" she was referring to my credit card.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Edna

Watering restrictions: I can water before 9:00 AM and after 6:00 PM on odd-numbered days. I can't use the hose to wash down the sidewalk (as if!) or to wash my vehicle. So far it's apparently still OK to have your sprinklers hit the sidewalk or even the street when you are watering. I guess the city didn't want to go there because they are the worst culprits, ever. Fortunately most of my plants have been in the ground long enough to be OK taking a day off between waterings. The biggest inconvenience for me is that I don't water the tort enclosures in the evening; it's too chilly overnight for me to add wet to the mix. So the enclosures are only getting watered every other morning, and I fill their water dishes every day. 



Kerryann said:


> Funny story, so last night I go out to get the torts a snack and the neighbor starts yacking my head off about these crazy overgrown bushes that are his, and he cut down a bunch and trimmed one side...
> So he is basically looking for me to say that we will drive down our jeeps and pull out the stumps with a winch. So i commit nothing and tell him I will talk to Mike but he keeps pressing me..



Last summer, in preparation for fencing, we took out some venerable lilac bushes that were growing right inside our retaining wall. We jumped our Expedition over the retaining wall (at the lowest spot) and used it to pull our own stumps. I don't think you should pull his stumps for him. It would be depriving him from having fun!


----------



## Jacqui

I was thinking about water restrictions actually earlier today and what you said sorta brought back my thoughts. So the question in my mind is this... sounds like to me you are allowed to use and waste all the water you want inside the house, just not outside. Is that true?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> I am starting to feel like all I do all day long is to go from one spot watering to another. Sometimes with water in old milk jugs and some times dragging hoses. Still I can't keep a head of some of the new plants looking a bit wilty.  Anybody else feel like this ever?



It's always a relief when a new plant stops wilting. Just keep 'em wet 'til they can get some hair roots going. I have a few established, mature, xeric plants that get a little wilty, even when their feet are wet. Pooey on them!

My neighbor is cleaning out after 50 years in the same house. Yesterday he gave me a wool sack and instructions for using it to wrap my new little evergreens to protect them from the freezing winds this winter. I'm going to be SO MUCH happier next spring because of this.



Jacqui said:


> I was thinking about water restrictions actually earlier today and what you said sorta brought back my thoughts. So the question in my mind is this... sounds like to me you are allowed to use and waste all the water you want inside the house, just not outside. Is that true?



LOL Yes, there are no restrictions on indoor water use. For now I can bathe every Saturday, like always

I would guess that indoor use adds up to very little compared to what the sprinkler systems pump out on lawns.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> LOL Yes, there are no restrictions on indoor water use. For now I can bathe every Saturday, like always
> 
> I would guess that indoor use adds up to very little compared to what the sprinkler systems pump out on lawns.



See I was thinking (as I was standing there watering) that such a restriction is not fair. Compare my usage to another person in town... I have just me and my animals, so I use very little water inside. Outside I water the new plants and the tortoise enclosures (some more then others). The other person has a house full of visiting children and grandchildren... all taking baths, using a ton of dishes, washing loads of clothes, plus he has several feeder calves. We both pay the same for water each month, but he uses more. Seems unfair to make me cut back and not him. Or my other house, I pay the same amount of money, but not a drop is used inside the house. I use it outside to keep the buried hot tub with RES in it and then the garden (who rarely is getting watered now they are established). So maybe 5 gallons a day currently is used down there.

... and no, in our village we have no water meters at our houses.


----------



## Edna

Livestock keepers in Rawlins have places in the Glenn addition, you know those pens along in interstate. Their water down there isn't metered and they all pay a flat rate. When I first moved here the city was making a stink about how much water they were using and were going to put in meters at the owners expense. Then it was discovered that the CITY had a water leak and that was where all the water was going. The city is good for a laugh each day!

We are metered. The amount of water I use adds a few dollars to my bill each month of summer. It's such a small amount that I hardly notice it. I think that if the city really wanted to restrict water usage they could raise the price.


----------



## Jacqui

I always wondered when or how they ever decided to keep all the horses in that one area.


----------



## Edna

There's no ground water in the outlying areas here, so no wells and no reason to sub-divide into "horse properties." The Glenn addition was created so that people could have an acre and livestock, and be on city water. I'm glad I decided to sell my horse and not bring him here.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

That's alot of posts!


----------



## Ethan D

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> That's alot of posts!



lol this thread has been here for years


----------



## dmmj

Ethan D said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's alot of posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this thread has been here for years
Click to expand...

Actually it has only been around for 11 months.

So I am sitting here with the swamp cooler going , with a big glass of water and some Popsicles.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> There's no ground water in the outlying areas here, so no wells and no reason to sub-divide into "horse properties." The Glenn addition was created so that people could have an acre and livestock, and be on city water. I'm glad I decided to sell my horse and not bring him here.



I had never thought of the lack of water. I do admit, I loved going by and getting to see all those horses. Some of them are just magnificent looking from the road.



So your like Yvonne and have a swamp cooler. I had never heard of them before hers. What flavor are those Popsicle?


----------



## Edna

Everything looks better from the road LOL


----------



## Happy Tortoise

*RE: *



emysemys said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?



What do you mean your gonna pick up a "surrendered" tortoise???


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Everything looks better from the road LOL



 That is most likely true.





Happy Tortoise said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean your gonna pick up a "surrendered" tortoise???
Click to expand...


Yvonne runs a tortoise shelter (rescue), so somebody was giving her a tortoise, which she in turn found a new good home for.


----------



## dmmj

root beer and banana, and grape so far.


----------



## Blakem

dmmj said:


> root beer and banana, and grape so far.



Good choices, but, I prefer a 50/50 cream bar.


----------



## Jacqui

Don't recall having a banana one, but the other two do sound good.


----------



## dmmj

I am not a big fan of banana, but smart and final had a popsicle sale 99 cents a box so I bought a ton of them.

Does anyone know what those pictures in black boxes are called? I tried googling black boxes and it did not end well, any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Jacqui

Pictures in black boxes?


----------



## ijmccollum

Black boxes........is that like black ops or helicopters?

Was at the market today. Spent $15 for produce. Managed to sell a $1 stretch bracelet to a kid as a gift to another kid.

Went to the salon to have the acrylics removed that I had applied for my sons wedding a bit ago......found out they had sold a $60 piece for me. 

Tomorrow, being Sunday, I think I will sleep in.


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you mean a black margin surrounding the picture? When I first load my camera onto the computer the pictures have a wide black margin around them. I really like the looks of it, however, once I save it to the computer, the margin goes away.


----------



## Edna

Humminbird wars!
I hung a hummingbird feeder the first week of June. It was unvisited for all of June. About July 2, I started a major project outdoors. On July 3, while I was out working, there was this big but brief wind. After the wind, I saw two goldfinches working on seeds in the side yard, and some purple or house finches too. That evening, a single Rufus hummingbird showed up. The next day I added a second feeder.
The hummingbird numbers have been building since then. It was only Rufus until yesterday, when I was visited by a Ruby-Throated. Today I'm seeing Broadtails, too. And this afternoon one of the purple finches spent a bunch of time at the nectar feeder and seemed to have a plan.
On top of the hummingbird and finch numbers, the old honeysuckle beside my porch steps is loaded with ripe berries, and robins and juncoes are loading up on them. 
I'm not complaining; I totally love the birds and enjoy having them around. And I know that other than the Rufus, the hummingbirds are peaceful and happy to share. Those Rufus, though, are SCRAPPERS!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Edna said:


> Humminbird wars!
> I hung a hummingbird feeder the first week of June. It was unvisited for all of June. About July 2, I started a major project outdoors. On July 3, while I was out working, there was this big but brief wind. After the wind, I saw two goldfinches working on seeds in the side yard, and some purple or house finches too. That evening, a single Rufus hummingbird showed up. The next day I added a second fee.
> The hummingbird numbers have been building since then. It was only Rufus until yesterday, when I was visited by a Ruby-Throated. Today I'm seeing Broadtails, too. And this afternoon one of the purple finches spent a bunch of time at the nectar feeder and seemed to have a plan.
> On top of the hummingbird and finch numbers, the old honeysuckle beside my porch steps is loaded with ripe berries, and robins and juncoes are loading up on them.
> I'm not complaining; I totally love the birds and enjoy having them around. And I know that other than the Rufus, the hummingbirds are peaceful and happy to share. Those Rufus, though, are SCRAPPERS!!



At first I thought you were talking about attracting them over your neighbor. I have been at war with someone in my neighborhood who seems to have tempted my hummers away from my feeder. They will stop by but not linger like they use to. I stopped using the simple sugar for something fortified specific. Apparently my "soup kitchen" has lost its luster. I am not comfy planting for pollinators close to the house since I am allergic to bee stings so I am planning carefully for hummingbird feeder warfare. Ideas?


----------



## Edna

I'm not sure why they would prefer one place over another. Cover comes to mind. My porch in very protected by walls, plants, and mature bushes. But my mom's porch is relatively exposed and she also gets a ton of hummers. We both have mature pine (and other) trees nearby, great vantage points from which a little hummer can survey his vast territory, which of course includes the feeders
Your bee-sting allergy is a bummer! I plant for bees, moths, butterflies, and hummers. When my blue penstemon was in full bloom there were a couple of dozen different kinds of bees at work out there. Mason bees live in the cracks in my retaining wall. Right now the red penstemon is blooming and the Ruby Throateds spend more time in the flowers than they do at the feeders. I see lots of Yellow Tiger Swallowtails every day. And before the hummers started coming, my thrill was sitting on the porch in the evening to watch the Hummingbird moths visit the flowers.


----------



## Jacqui

Soooo the current secret to hummers is red penstemon. Hmmm I am going to have to get some of that!  I started off with a feeder this spring for them, but then realized that the spot where I normally have the feeder has become cat central, even when I am not out there. I decided I was teasing the hummers into suicide missions, so stopped the feeding. I know the neighbor down the road has several feeders and with all the flowers I have in my yard they won't be going hungry any way. I now need to decide where to make next year's main feeding area to be. I am thinking using the new area I am working on (for the last two years or so  ), that is going to be for the redfoots. It's further from the house and tho a few cats tend to hang out more back there, it would be safer for the birds. Except for one plastic chair, I don't have any place back there fixed for me yet either.  Still feels too open and exposed to folks passing bye for me to spend much time there (except for watering and other chores).


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> I started off with a feeder this spring for them, but then realized that the spot where I normally have the feeder has become cat central, even when I am not out there. I decided I was teasing the hummers into suicide missions, so stopped the feeding.



I used to have a Large Blue Angora (15 lb Cat) that was my constant companion in the years after my 1st devorce. One year I lived in a beautiful old house in Downtown Clarksville Tn. and my children gave me a very nice bird feeder for the 100+ yr old Oak tree out front. I placed it high enough for me to fill with a small step ladder (I'm 6' tall) and be safe from cats. One day I was washing dishes and looking out the window when I saw Primus stalking the bird feeder, I watched as he took a robin down that was almost 8' in the air! I never thought he could jump his 15lb bulk that high. I put the Bird feeder away because I refuse to turn it into a Cat Feeder.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't have any hummingbird feeders here that this house. I had them where I lived before. They are fearless!

I'm going to break out the old lawn mower today and mow the tortoise pastures. Whew! Glad the heat wave has passed.


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> I put the Bird feeder away because I refuse to turn it into a Cat Feeder.



I too have been in awe at some of the things cats can do when hunting. I use to feed birds all winter long. I loved it! The last couple of years the feedings stopped for the same reason yours did. I still buy a feeder that catches my eyes every now and then.


----------



## Edna

We have very few cats loose in the neighborhood. Two, actually, that I can think of. The city has been very active about live-trapping them. IF the neighbor's little cat started showing up in my yard I would feel like I was doing her a favor by letting her know she's unwelcome here. 
The only feed I put out is the sugar water for the hummers. Along with the bounty of berries and flower seeds in my yard, there are four mature spruce trees in the yard across the street from me. They are a constant source of food for little nuthatches. I can hear the little guys whenever I'm outside, but I've never seen one yet.


----------



## ijmccollum

Edna said:


> I'm not sure why they would prefer one place over another. Cover comes to mind. My porch in very protected by walls, plants, and mature bushes. But my mom's porch is relatively exposed and she also gets a ton of hummers. We both have mature pine (and other) trees nearby, great vantage points from which a little hummer can survey his vast territory, which of course includes the feeders
> Your bee-sting allergy is a bummer! I plant for bees, moths, butterflies, and hummers. When my blue penstemon was in full bloom there were a couple of dozen different kinds of bees at work out there. Mason bees live in the cracks in my retaining wall. Right now the red penstemon is blooming and the Ruby Throateds spend more time in the flowers than they do at the feeders. I see lots of Yellow Tiger Swallowtails every day. And before the hummers started coming, my thrill was sitting on the porch in the evening to watch the Hummingbird moths visit the flowers.


The feeder is in the same spot as ever, so that hasn't changed. A collegue at work thinks someone --much like you-- has successfully planted a pollinating garden near by. The south side of the house host a bramble of blackberry and milkweed and there are various flowers on the property, just not near the front door where the feeder is kept.

As for bees, the pharmacy thinks I have a death wish when I swap out my epi pens every two years to carry with me in the field. During the summer my job entails checking various populations of larkspur in a national forest. With those come a host of other wildflowers and bee bait -- but you know what, it is glorious to spend a 12-14 hr day in the forest, gets me out of the lab and I get to live a little.

As an aside. At the market yesterday there was a bumble bee that decided to take up residence in the flowers a friend of mine was selling. When bouquet sold, guess who got to walk the guy down to the property owners flower garden? . I love bees, it is my immunity that has issues with them. Heck, a mosquito bite to me is much like a bee sting to some one who is not allergic. But am not going to let it sideline me, not yet anyway.

I notice you are in Rawlins, my hubbie and I will be in Kemmerer in a couple of weeks for the Oyster Ridge Festival. Beer, sun and good music for a weekend. You ever go?


----------



## Edna

We go to Snowy Range festival in Laramie each year, but have not been to the Oyster Ridge festival. My guy is getting ready for the Laramie Enduro 72 mile race the last weekend in July so we can't have too much fun until that's over with. Funny: When we drive from here to our respective parents' homes in Colorado Springs we drive through Kremling and dang if one of us doesn't call it Kemmerer each trip.


----------



## ijmccollum

Laramie is a titch too far for us. Love the Snowy Range though.....met my hubbie in Cheyenne and so have done some traveling through Wyo.

Life is interesting....I was born in Co Sprgs.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a wonderful day here with my youngest two children showing up. My son dug the holes for me to plant the last 14 grape vines, 3 raspberries, a pear tree, a plum tree and then 10 elderberry bushes (those actually went onto my neighbors other side along the alfalfa field. Nice to actually be able to see you have accomplished something at the end of the day... and had fun doing it.

Of course we also noticed our neighbor's propane tank was leaking fumes. Turns out it was full and with this heat, the tank was getting too hot and then expanding. They (neighbor and the propane guy) asked to use our hose to run water on it to cool it down, as she has no working outdoor faucet. I said of course, but later my son showed me they had taken and cut holes in the end 8' or so of my hose, so it was more like a sprinkler. This is the hose I use to water the big sulcata, all my backyard and the flowers over at the park bathhouse.  A good heavy duty 50' hose pretty much ruined. Now I have to go bye another hose early in the am. 

Soooo how was everybody's day?


----------



## Zamric

My day was kinda productive but it is Sunday and "Productive" is somthing I try to avoid on Sundays! On the Up Side I did get in a good long nap in my recliner around 2 pm!


----------



## Edna

I worked my hiney off on one of my big summer projects. This afternoon it rained for a little while, and that was nice but not enough to keep me from taking advantage of my watering day. I have soil and cypress mulch in my two Vision tubs. Tomorrow I'm heading to Billings for two days, will get lights hung and plants put in the tubs when I get back. 

One of the rules of being a good neighbor involves never cutting holes in someone else's hose. Bother. $30 that you could have used for something else.


----------



## Jacqui

What ticked me was I have old hoses, I have sprinklers, I have the sprinkler and soaker hoses. If they wanted holes, I could have let them use any of those.  

Have fun in Billings.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was pretty nervy of them. And very inconsiderate. I don't know if I'd be able to hold my tongue. At the very least I'd ask for a new hose. They're certainly NOT cheap.


----------



## Jacqui

I don't know that the neighbor even knows the propane guy did it. The neighbor certainly doesn't have the 40-50 to replace it. I think a lot of my ticked is the fact it inconveniences me. The flowers at the park is one of the two bunches that are struggling with this heat. I missed being able to water them last night and this morning early would have been their next watering. So my schedules are off, they are wilting, I have to get dressed rather then chore dressed, and go to town and spend money on something I hadn't planned too. Okay, enough being a whinny person about it.


----------



## Kerryann

I was so sick yesterday I was useless. You know I am sick when I didn't even want to go to the mall.  I am feeling better today thank god. 
Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Glad your feeling better!


----------



## Tillasaurus

Holy Smokes! I was fairly certain that Tillasaurus was male. Now I have no doubt whatsoever. Wow! He is indeed male and more than a bit formidable. Wow.


----------



## Jacqui

Somebody got flashed today didn't they?


----------



## Tillasaurus

Indeed I did. Wow.


----------



## Jacqui

Impressive, huh?


----------



## Tillasaurus

I am nearly speechless.


----------



## Jacqui

I would say that is a pretty normal reaction. 

*Good Morning!*

I had a rather sleepless night, not sure if it's due to roadtrip excitement, thinking about all the work I need to get done today, a combo, or what. Hope you all had more restful nights. Going to be another hot one here today.


----------



## dmmj

Tillasaurus said:


> Holy Smokes! I was fairly certain that Tillasaurus was male. Now I have no doubt whatsoever. Wow! He is indeed male and more than a bit formidable. Wow.


He's only formidable to normal men.


----------



## Edna

Good morning! I'm in Billings visiting with my lovely daughter, her roommate and her husband. What a bunch of young sillies they are!

@Jacqui: Road trip? Are you going someplace fun?


----------



## Zamric

dmmj said:


> Tillasaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Smokes! I was fairly certain that Tillasaurus was male. Now I have no doubt whatsoever. Wow! He is indeed male and more than a bit formidable. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> He's only formidable to normal men.
Click to expand...


 ummm WalkingRock is formidable to a small pony!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Good morning! I'm in Billings visiting with my lovely daughter, her roommate and her husband. What a bunch of young sillies they are!
> 
> @Jacqui: Road trip? Are you going someplace fun?



Are you having fun with them? Just to Denver for a pickup and then back home.





Zamric said:


> ummm WalkingRock is formidable to a small pony!



Ummm no comment.


----------



## Edna

If they ever get up, we'll have fun. I'm going to offload pictures from my camera and put them in albums. Plenty of time while the kds sleep


----------



## Kerryann

today is so hot here.. We are over 100 degrees today. I am supposed to be going to an outdoor concert tonight with a bunch of friends. I have been looking forward to this but now I am dreading it because sitting outside in 104 heat doesnt sound fun. 
On the other hand I took tomorrow off and I am having my teefs cleaned, my fros did, a facial, and I am trying to get another appointment.


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast the heat of the day will be over by then. Anything special happening that your getting all fancied up?


----------



## Kerryann

Nah I just have a lot of groupons to use .. I love groupon. 
I still haven't gotten confirmation on my fro appt.


----------



## Jacqui

A groupon is?


----------



## TurtleTortoise

Random question but does anyone here get reptiles magazine?


----------



## dmmj

I use to get reptiles magazine,but I have not for over 10 years now.


----------



## Jacqui

TurtleTortoise said:


> Random question but does anyone here get reptiles magazine?



I don't have a subscription, but do pick them up when I go to pet stores.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a sneaky suspension, that come tomorrow, I am going to be one really sore and hurting person.  I was working on an upstairs window and I think my foot slipped off the tread, so I fell down and then off the ladder. I am alive, the cement walk was nice enough to break my fall.  Just my right knee is really hurting me and really doesn't want me using it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, thank goodness you're still a young, spring chicken and not someone in her dotage! You'd a probably broke a hip! Why didn't you have your son do this chore when he was there? 

Be careful, lady. We need you here.


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm I didn't have him do it because, I did think I was still a spring chicken?


----------



## Kerryann

I an glad you caught yourself. Omg
A groupon is a group coupon site/app where you buy services and products for 75% off. I am using it for everything from pedis to car washes


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yes I get Reptiles Magazine, have them all, somewhere, The most recent are here at the beach. Jacqui, be careful, Gravity is a pain in the butt, just waiting to happen. Hope you are not sore tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> . Jacqui, be careful, Gravity is a pain in the butt, just waiting to happen. Hope you are not sore tomorrow.



Actually it's a pain in the leg.  With the level of pain and the speed it is swelling, I think I may be beyond just sore tomorrow.


----------



## Edna

Do you have ice on that knee?? Are you taking something to reduce the inflamation??


----------



## Tillasaurus

I hope your leg is not too painful in the am. Like an idiot, I put up a 2x6 railing in T's pen Friday, and - not 5 minutes later - was looking down and walked straight into it. I have a bruised and swollen upper lip and am lucky I didn't knock out a tooth or two. Thankfully I am off work for the summer - it would not want to have to explain that one to my students.


----------



## Kerryann

Tillasaurus said:


> I hope your leg is not too painful in the am. Like an idiot, I put up a 2x6 railing in T's pen Friday, and - not 5 minutes later - was looking down and walked straight into it. I have a bruised and swollen upper lip and am lucky I didn't knock out a tooth or two. Thankfully I am off work for the summer - it would not want to have to explain that one to my students.



People are crazy so you are lucky. After my last eye surgery i had some woman confront me in ihop and accuse me of being a battered woman. Apparently having retina surgery was too crazy of an excuse 
I hope you are all feeling better soon. I just have a hang over and I'm getting my teefs cleaned in a moment.


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> I hope your leg is not too painful in the am. Like an idiot, I put up a 2x6 railing in T's pen Friday, and - not 5 minutes later - was looking down and walked straight into it. I have a bruised and swollen upper lip and am lucky I didn't knock out a tooth or two. Thankfully I am off work for the summer - it would not want to have to explain that one to my students.



 You were actually abused by the tortoise, I know.  We will keep your secret for ya. No seriously, ouch. Sounds like something I would do.  Remind me again, what do you teach?





Kerryann said:


> People are crazy so you are lucky. After my last eye surgery i had some woman confront me in ihop and accuse me of being a battered woman. Apparently having retina surgery was too crazy of an excuse
> I hope you are all feeling better soon. I just have a hang over and I'm getting my teefs cleaned in a moment.



I hope she took the answer of what happened to you once you gave it. I am sure she was just wanting to help in her own way. I have never gotten hung over, so I am only guess, but I would think that would not be a great thing to be while being at a Dentist office.



As for me, yes Edna I tried all night to keep the swelling down, I was not too successful. I canceled my road trip and will be trying to get a Dr appointment in an hour or so (plus somebody to drive me there). Not the day, I had mentally mapped out for myself. Already in the 80s at 7 am, geesh this is going to be a hot day.


----------



## Tillasaurus

I teach language arts to gifted middle school children. I love them; they certainly keep me on my toes. Yes, I tend to feel paranoid whenever I have done something foolish enough to result in facial bruising. Domestic violence is certainly real and I have had medical folks ask if I feel safe at home...

Jacqui, I hope your leg heals soon. It is your knee, right? Two years ago, during spring break, I did a particularly stupid thing and slammed a motorized bicycle into a steep curb. The bike stopped, I wrenched my ankle and continued over the bars.... At any rate, I ripped just about every tendon in my left foot - it is still messed up. 

A hangover and a dentist appointment in the same day - yuck. At least it was a cleaning and no drilling involved (I hope)

It won't stop raining here and I am over it. I had to climb an extension ladder this morning to clean a flat roof on an office building that my parents own in order to ensure that it would not leak or worse. I hate having to do that and, fortunately, the guy that takes care of my parents' lawns is able to do it most of the time. I thought of you, Jacqui, and kept hoping that gravitational pull would temporarily suspend itself. I am 47 with the aforementioned horrid ankle. I survived that one unscathed; it may be a good day after all


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Tillasaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your leg is not too painful in the am. Like an idiot, I put up a 2x6 railing in T's pen Friday, and - not 5 minutes later - was looking down and walked straight into it. I have a bruised and swollen upper lip and am lucky I didn't knock out a tooth or two. Thankfully I am off work for the summer - it would not want to have to explain that one to my students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were actually abused by the tortoise, I know.  We will keep your secret for ya. No seriously, ouch. Sounds like something I would do.  Remind me again, what do you teach?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are crazy so you are lucky. After my last eye surgery i had some woman confront me in ihop and accuse me of being a battered woman. Apparently having retina surgery was too crazy of an excuse
> I hope you are all feeling better soon. I just have a hang over and I'm getting my teefs cleaned in a moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she took the answer of what happened to you once you gave it. I am sure she was just wanting to help in her own way. I have never gotten hung over, so I am only guess, but I would think that would not be a great thing to be while being at a Dentist office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, yes Edna I tried all night to keep the swelling down, I was not too successful. I canceled my road trip and will be trying to get a Dr appointment in an hour or so (plus somebody to drive me there). Not the day, I had mentally mapped out for myself. Already in the 80s at 7 am, geesh this is going to be a hot day.
Click to expand...





She came yelling in the restaurant at my husband 
How'd your doctors appt go?
I have two cavities


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> She came yelling in the restaurant at my husband
> How'd your doctors appt go?
> I have two cavities




Oh my gosh, that was embarrassing wasn't it? Hope she shut up quickly. So when do you get the cavities done?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui:

Were you able to see a doctor today?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> She came yelling in the restaurant at my husband
> How'd your doctors appt go?
> I have two cavities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, that was embarrassing wasn't it? Hope she shut up quickly. So when do you get the cavities done?
Click to expand...


August 10th 
Have you ever helped someone research how to sell product, show them examples, help them set price points and then they tell you the business is failing because they arent selling.. you ask why and the people driving by the house aren't buying the product


----------



## Vishnu2

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> She came yelling in the restaurant at my husband
> How'd your doctors appt go?
> I have two cavities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, that was embarrassing wasn't it? Hope she shut up quickly. So when do you get the cavities done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> August 10th
> Have you ever helped someone research how to sell product, show them examples, help them set price points and then they tell you the business is failing because they arent selling.. you ask why and the people driving by the house aren't buying the product
Click to expand...


That happens to be the lucky day I am getting 3 cavities filled. I am really lucky. 2 on one side 1 on the other. Which means, I will require shots on both sides.  Why August 10th you might be asking yourself. It's quite simple, it's going to take that long to save up hundreds of dollars. Yippppeeeeee.


----------



## Kerryann

Vishnu2 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> She came yelling in the restaurant at my husband
> How'd your doctors appt go?
> I have two cavities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, that was embarrassing wasn't it? Hope she shut up quickly. So when do you get the cavities done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> August 10th
> Have you ever helped someone research how to sell product, show them examples, help them set price points and then they tell you the business is failing because they arent selling.. you ask why and the people driving by the house aren't buying the product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens to be the lucky day I am getting 3 cavities filled. I am really lucky. 2 on one side 1 on the other. Which means, I will require shots on both sides.  Why August 10th you might be asking yourself. It's quite simple, it's going to take that long to save up hundreds of dollars. Yippppeeeeee.
Click to expand...

That's no good but yah it's expensive I am doing it August 10th because I will be back in DE the week before and they were booked until then. 
It's TF cavity filling day..


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, he wants to see it again after more swelling goes down. He also seems to think I need to stay off it for a couple of weeks.  Like that is going to happen, between dogs to walk, plants to water, and tortoises to do (including a couple I need to climb on a step ladder to do correctly).  I do have a nice brace for it and let me tell ya, one a hot day like today (108) those are not a lot of fun.

Sounds like instead of a couple of swollen heads in here, we are gonna have some swollen mouths on Aug 10th.  


 I don't like Dentists.


----------



## Yvonne G

My dentist is a cowboy. If it wasn't for the comb-over, he'd really be a hunk. And man-o-man, does he look good in his Wranglers!


----------



## Jacqui

I don't care how good looking, anybody who sticks needles or holds expensive pain threats over my head, is not somebody I want to visit. Doctors fit this too. I am allergic to both of them.


----------



## Vishnu2

emysemys said:


> My dentist is a cowboy. If it wasn't for the comb-over, he'd really be a hunk. And man-o-man, does he look good in his Wranglers!



 I think my dentist looks sexy with his dentures.


----------



## Edna

Really, cowboy or not, you just can't communicate when you can only say, "Aaah aa aaahh aaa aaaah aaah."
I guess you could just appreciate the Wranglers silently


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Vishnu2 said:


> I think my dentist looks sexy with his dentures.



This kinda like walking onto a conversation at the wrong time!


----------



## Edna

I drove home from Billings yesterday. Here is a picture my daughter took of herself yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Really, cowboy or not, you just can't communicate when you can only say, "Aaah aa aaahh aaa aaaah aaah."
> I guess you could just appreciate the Wranglers silently



Yeah, but with your mouth open wide and head back, just how much of those jeans can you see? 





Melly-n-shorty said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my dentist looks sexy with his dentures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda like walking onto a conversation at the wrong time!
Click to expand...


 Huh huh and so many places you could go with that comment, too. 





Edna said:


> I drove home from Billings yesterday. Here is a picture my daughter took of herself yesterday.



She be beautiful. Does she look like you?


----------



## Edna

Not really. I would never be able to pull off 'pale and interesting' unless my blood counts were way low. She's my glow-in-the-dark wonder.


----------



## Happy Tortoise

so we are like bla bla bla nothing, nothing, nothing 

TORTOISES ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edna

Uh, yeah, it's called 'Pretend Chat' and it's not a required thread or anything.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Uh, yeah, it's called 'Pretend Chat' and it's not a required thread or anything.



*Seriously, your saying this is not a REQUIRED thread? Coulda fooled me, I thought it was required reading for a constant thread of chuckles and getting to know the real, not just tortoisey side of folks*.





Happy Tortoise said:


> so we are like bla bla bla nothing, nothing, nothing
> 
> TORTOISES ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Not really. I think I learn a lot in this thread, not perhaps about tortoises, but other things, too.


----------



## Tillasaurus

Ditto


----------



## Happy Tortoise

Why is Bok choy bad for tortiose? I didn't know that and i fed it to him for a while. When i learned it was bad for him i stop, but it never said why...


----------



## Yvonne G

I feed bok choy to my tortoises. Not every day, but occasionally.


----------



## Kerryann

I love going to the dentist.. I am a freak of nature. My teeth are so smooth and clean feeling.. I seriously love getting my teeth cleaned. I have been thinking of going every 3 months and just paying for it because I love it so much. I know.. I am weird 

The girls at my office all use the same dentist. Some of the girls think he is hot. I do not find him unattractive but he's not my type. He's all Ken doll and I like a guy with darker curly hair.. But he's a great dentist and when I had a problem with the insurance company he fought them tooth and nail and then gave me his time for free and my crown at cost because he thought they were wrong.  He's a good guy.
I kind of love my doctor too so I am a double freak. 

Anywhoo It's Thursday and raining and I am at work. How's everyone feeling today???

Yesterday I had the microderm abrasion done at my facial and as a tip I say save your money. My skin looks the same. 



emysemys said:


> I feed bok choy to my tortoises. Not every day, but occasionally.



I do that with my husband the same way.. for him it's great because I can cook a lot and there are barely any calories


----------



## Jacqui

As part of a wide variety, bok choy is fine. The reason they urge you not to feed it is it binds the calcium, so it can't be absorbed, as I recall.



Kerryann said:


> . I know.. I am weird
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had the microderm abrasion done at my facial and as a tip I say save your money. My skin looks the same.



First off, glad you said that.  Second I would save the money any how, I have never had a facial and never plan to have one. I tend to be a tomboy. Never have worn makeup even.


----------



## Edna

Facials are wonderful! Dear Daughter is a cosmetologist working in an Asian nail salon (their token blondie). She can't manage the acrylic or gel nails, so she does simple manis and pedis, and facials. The girl has a magic touch. A facial is a really wonderful massage that focuses on your face. Yes, I do look the same after, but I don't feel the same. 
I've never dried micro dermabrasion.


----------



## Jacqui

Now I would love to try a back massage some time, but most likely never well because I am just plain too stingy to spend the money.


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of facials and manis and pedis...

Every so often someone comes over to look at tortoises, wearing sandals, and their feet look so clean with french toenails. How do they do it? My feet are all chapped with rough, dirt embedded heels and chipped nail polish. Even after soaking them for an hour in hot, sudsy water, they still look the same. Don't these people get their feet dirty?


----------



## Tillasaurus

I know it. I have to oxyclean my hands and feet, use a scrub brush, soak them.... And still... I do get pedicures about every month and a half. That, too, is a great lower leg massage. My feet would always look horrid without the giant cheese grater that they remove "dead" skin with. I almost never get manicures. Pedicures, though, are the best


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> Facials are wonderful! Dear Daughter is a cosmetologist working in an Asian nail salon (their token blondie). She can't manage the acrylic or gel nails, so she does simple manis and pedis, and facials. The girl has a magic touch. A facial is a really wonderful massage that focuses on your face. Yes, I do look the same after, but I don't feel the same.
> I've never dried micro dermabrasion.



I love facials too and usually when they offer me extras like peels or the microderm I say no but I thought... what the heck.. give it a whirl.. big time waste.. I haven't told the husband yet.. He's so tight he squeaks so he will have some sort of snippy comment about that one. 



Jacqui said:


> Now I would love to try a back massage some time, but most likely never well because I am just plain too stingy to spend the money.



I thought I would like massages because I like facials. I hate them  My husband is tight too.. it's a good quality... 



emysemys said:


> Speaking of facials and manis and pedis...
> 
> Every so often someone comes over to look at tortoises, wearing sandals, and their feet look so clean with french toenails. How do they do it? My feet are all chapped with rough, dirt embedded heels and chipped nail polish. Even after soaking them for an hour in hot, sudsy water, they still look the same. Don't these people get their feet dirty?



I walk around barefoot all the time and after I wash the dirt rinses off. I think the dead skin holds the discoloration more or something. They probably get pedicures or do pedicures every couple weeks. If you want to get rid of dead skin at home, keeping a pumice stone in the shower/bath is how I do it. I hate seeing ashy grey skin on my feet so I scrub it off  I also love the pedi egg. If I polish my fingers they chip off in like a day but the polish on my toenails never chips. It will actually grow out with the nail if I leave on that long. I don't know why that is.


----------



## Edna

Dear Daughter says foot softness/callouses are 60% genetics, 40% everything else. Bottom line (hehehe) is that your feet don't need to be as soft as a baby's bare behind all the time, but it's nice to get them in that shape once in a while. 




Jacqui said:


> Now I would love to try a back massage some time, but most likely never well because I am just plain too stingy to spend the money.



My first massage was a gift from my realtor. I was kind of uncomfortable with it at the time. Now I know the masseuse really well (she's an OT at the school) and I'm not so uncomfortable. I've promised myself a series of 3 or so massages when my big project is finished.


----------



## Tillasaurus

This is the offending 2x6 that unscrewed itself and jumped up and smacked me in the face last Friday.


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> My feet would always look horrid without the giant cheese grater that they remove "dead" skin with.



Now that really makes me want to get one... not. 





Tillasaurus said:


> This is the offending 2x6 that unscrewed itself and jumped up and smacked me in the face last Friday.



Bad, bad board!!! There I scolded it for you.  The enclosure looks really nice. Can we see more of it?


----------



## ijmccollum

Ouch, I hope you smacked it back.....with a hammer and nail.

I love massages but I too am a tad tight with the money on such. I recently won a door prize at a rock/gem show for a pedicure -- I need to go find that voucher.


----------



## Jacqui

I can not stand wearing gloves while gardening, so I gave up years ago on ever having really clean looking hands from about April thru October. As for my feet, they use to be clean *sheepishly said*.  These days I have even started wearing slip on men's type flip flops to do my work outside. Exception being planting, I just breakout with like an itchy rash on the tops of my feet, whenever I try planting in the ground either barefooted or without socks.



ijmccollum said:


> Ouch, I hope you smacked it back.....with a hammer and nail.



 Obviously you have not noticed that I never do any work that requires a hammer and a nail.  Believe me, there is a reason for that.


----------



## Tillasaurus

Jacqui said:


> Now that really makes me want to get one... not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheese grater is the best part
> 
> 
> Bad, bad board!!! There I scolded it for you.  The enclosure looks really nice. Can we see more of it?





Thank you. I have been working very hard on it. It's not yet finished!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Tillasaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> My feet would always look horrid without the giant cheese grater that they remove "dead" skin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that really makes me want to get one... not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tillasaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the offending 2x6 that unscrewed itself and jumped up and smacked me in the face last Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad, bad board!!! There I scolded it for you.  The enclosure looks really nice. Can we see more of it?
Click to expand...



I was at the pedicure spa a couple weeks ago and this woman came in with her man in tow. He wasn't getting a pedi but was waiting for her. Well the place was packed so when I came in I just knew it would take a while and dealt with it. So they finally get this chick in the chair next to me and I am relaxing. The dude comes down and sits in a chair next to her.. aka next to me. The spa person is using the cheese grater on my feet and the look on this dudes face was priceless. 
I love the cheese grater. Its like a pedi egg but larger.
That woman and man ended up frazzling my nerves. After the cheese grater he started pacing the floor and then she started screaming at the people about how long it was taking.. I left there more unrelaxed than I went in  I seriously almost said "you saw the line when you got here.. you should have figured it was going to take a while." butttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.... I behaved


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> Thank you. I have been working very hard on it. It's not yet finished!



Well from what I am seeing, it is well worth the time, effort, and pain your putting into it.


----------



## Tillasaurus

Thank you again. Actually, I searched enclosures and yours was the one I liked the best... Therefore, I have modified it for a sulcata, for Florida, and the fencing is to keep my dogs out


----------



## Nixxy

-yawn- 

Working a double in a hot restaurant tomorrow. Erm..today.. Oh joy.


Other than that, this weekend is looking nice.

I work a small shift Sat, as well, but other than that I think I'm going to head to the beach, weather given.

What are all your weekend plans?


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> Thank you again. Actually, I searched enclosures and yours was the one I liked the best... Therefore, I have modified it for a sulcata, for Florida, and the fencing is to keep my dogs out



 No wonder I like it!  What a feeling to start the day out with, that somebody liked one of my enclosures enough to use it as one of their bases for building their own enclosure. *blushes and smiling like an idiot* (okay so I always look like an idiot  )





Nixxy said:


> -yawn-
> 
> Working a double in a hot restaurant tomorrow. Erm..today.. Oh joy.
> 
> 
> Other than that, this weekend is looking nice.
> 
> I work a small shift Sat, as well, but other than that I think I'm going to head to the beach, weather given.
> 
> What are all your weekend plans?


What kind of restaurant and what do you do there?

For the weekend, since they have already issed heat advisories good until Tuesday night, you can probably guess my weekend will be spent dreaming of winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Being retired, week-end days and nights are just like week-day days and nights. I have no special plans. One of these days I'm going to have to mow though. Its getting so high pretty soon I'll need a machete to get out there and find my tortoises. Wish there was a teen aged boy in the neighborhood I could pay to do it.

A few months ago I adopted out a male steppe tortoise to a guy who is an electrician by trade. He offered to do electrical work for me. I get offers of work-in-trade all the time, and I just shine them on. But this guy called me yesterday reminding me that he'd do electrical work for me and thanks for the tortoise, we just love him. So he's going to come over in late August and dig a trench from the green house electrical outlet to the leopard tortoise pen, put down some conduit and wire me an outlet in the leopard tortoise shed. Yippee! I can get rid of the extension cord!!!

Here it is, end of July, and I'm still cleaning up the winter stuff from my tortoise sheds. I've gotten half of the pig blankets pulled out and cleaned up, but half still to do. So maybe I'll work on that this week-end. I'm going to try something different this winter. I'm going to mount the pig blankets on the walls instead of laying them on the floor. I think I can get buy with fewer pads this way (and maybe save a bit of electricity). I'll mount them low and in a corner, and hang a high-wattage red bulb in the center of the sheds. This way I can also use substrate on the floors, something I never did when the pads were on the floor.

How 'bout you all? What are your plans?


----------



## Kerryann

I have a pool party tonight, two parties tomorrow, and Sunday is my shopping day 

I am getting eyelash extensions put on tonight. i will take a pic so you can all see how it turns out. A girl who works for me has it done and it looks great on her, but she has black hair. I am a little worried since my eyelashes are red and blond. 

My hubster may have to work again tomorrow


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Today's my day off and if my bf can get off of work early we may go to the zoo and see the galapagos tortoises and other critters! I hope to volunteer at the zoo eventually... Really not wanting to go back to work tomorrow on the weekend!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> Today's my day off and if my bf can get off of work early we may go to the zoo and see the galapagos tortoises and other critters! I hope to volunteer at the zoo eventually... Really not wanting to go back to work tomorrow on the weekend!



Take pics, our zoo doesn't have them. I am jealous


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> My hubster may have to work again tomorrow



Yep, just to pay for all the work your having done on your body!  





RosieRedfoot said:


> Today's my day off and if my bf can get off of work early we may go to the zoo and see the galapagos tortoises and other critters! I hope to volunteer at the zoo eventually... Really not wanting to go back to work tomorrow on the weekend!



That sounds like fun, both the zoo and the volunteer work.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kim:

If I'm remembering correctly, you're in South Carolina. Do you have a pretty nice zoo there? I second the motion on lots of pictures!! And if there are other turtle/tortoise species there, take pictures of them too!


----------



## dmmj

Did you know if you say gullible slowly it sounds like oranges.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Did you know if you say gullible slowly it sounds like oranges.



... and only the gullible fall for that?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> ... and only the gullible fall for that?



I was like how does that work. 
My husband didn't notice the eyelashes.


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Jacqui

I forgot to mention this morning that during the night or early morning hours, somebody decided I needed another kitten. A shy little brown tiger with orange. Seems to be getting accepted by the prides, but just doesn't want me to touch her. This morning, she tried to help me walk the dogs (of course I think she was really following the cat who had tagged along with us).


----------



## Zamric

Nixxy said:


> What are all your weekend plans?



I will be getting ready for my Annual Camping Trip! 1 week from right now I will be participating in "Night Zero" for Pennsic 41. it will be a 24 hr car trip (one way) but well worth it!


----------



## BowandWalter

It's 4:22 in the morning, and I have a date tomorrow at 12. Sadly I have developed writing block on my paper on the burial customs of Scythians. I have already effectively made my comparative civilization teacher think I'm insane by writing a 400 word essay on the crabs that live in one section of the Roman sewer, instead of the purposed unit on architecture.


----------



## dmmj

Date? as in like a romantic type of date?


----------



## BowandWalter

dmmj said:


> Date? as in like a romantic type of date?



As in somehow. Someone. Figured out that someone actually lives in my house. I don't really get out. At all. I just sit at home and talk to my fish, or go to visit my twin and poke her pet rat in the face.


----------



## dmmj

BowandWalter said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date? as in like a romantic type of date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in somehow. Someone. Figured out that someone actually lives in my house. I don't really get out. At all. I just sit at home and talk to my fish, or go to visit my twin and poke her pet rat in the face.
Click to expand...

I am still confused, are you going on a romantic date or not? My sarcasm detector is not currently working.


----------



## BowandWalter

dmmj said:


> I am still confused, are you going on a romantic date or not? My sarcasm detector is not currently working.



A real romantic date. Sort of. It's my friend from the Caribbean who has been butt over teakettle for years, but I tend to boyfriend hop with alarming speed. So he never really got a chance.


----------



## dmmj

butt over teakettle? I am not hip with the current lingo, is that like head over heels? Well as long as he is not in the friend zone he has got a chance.


----------



## BowandWalter

dmmj said:


> butt over teakettle? I am not hip with the current lingo, is that like head over heels? Well as long as he is not in the friend zone he has got a chance.



Well I figured a** over teakettle would be bad language. Which is what my entire grade 12 year, including teachers, described it as.


----------



## Jacqui

I had never heard that expression either. David, whatever happen to the girl you liked in the coffee shop or whatever it was?


----------



## Edna

It's morning, and it's watering day for another hour and a half, so I'm happily applying water to all my green things right now. My darling is driving to Boulder to get a spoke replaced on his wheel. His 72 mile enduro race is next weekend, bad time for a spoke to break.


----------



## Jacqui

Other then that is he all ready? What are the temps expected to be, have they said yet?


----------



## Edna

He says the temps are expected to be hotter than last year, and last year people were being carried off the course with heat exhaustion. I told him that I will still respect him if he decides not to ride, but he's pretty much going to ride. His training plan has been interrupted by all our doings this summer. But honestly he has also taken days off because of heat and wind. He'll go on a long ride tomorrow, then shorties on Tue and Wed, then resting until the ride on Sat. I'm not going with him this year. Our dogs will be much more comfortable at home.


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> He says the temps are expected to be hotter than last year, and last year people were being carried off the course with heat exhaustion. I told him that I will still respect him if he decides not to ride, but he's pretty much going to ride. His training plan has been interrupted by all our doings this summer. But honestly he has also taken days off because of heat and wind. He'll go on a long ride tomorrow, then shorties on Tue and Wed, then resting until the ride on Sat. I'm not going with him this year. Our dogs will be much more comfortable at home.



Holy crud that's a long race for this kind of heat 

I had to tell a group of like 8 people yesterday at like 4pm that due to a promise by another team to a client they had to work all weekend. My team is always surprisingly good natured about it, but I think they appreciate that in these times I hop down and dig the trench with them. I had a meeting last night at midnight, one at six am, and I have another at noon. I feel just wiped out today.


----------



## Jacqui

I am dripping sweat just from walking around watering, I can't imagine doing or even thinking of doing what he is.


----------



## Edna

You know, I think we each choose our own mountain to throw ourselves against. Mine is that parkway (dumped a ton of pavement this morning and was not charged for it YAY because the guy at the scales decided not to charge me). Yours is your torts and gardens, and Lody's is his enduro race. We all end up sweating and wiped out, one way or another.


----------



## Jacqui

So very true.  Nice scale guy, too!!


----------



## Edna

Yeah, money for this project isn't an issue, and I really don't mind paying to dump at the landfill. Still, sometimes a little act of kindness can really change the way the world looks


----------



## Jacqui

It is wonderful what those little acts can do for us, isn't it no matter if your giving or getting them.


----------



## Edna

I was going to include 'white snapdragons' in my list of disappointing plants for the summer. I bought two little mixed four-packs of this one kind of snapdragon and was amazed at how many of the plants were white. I would never choose white for blossoms because I'm in it for the color. Well, several things have gotten the white snaps off that list. First, each of the cells had two plants, so each white snap is with a colored one. Also, all these snaps smell like sugar would smell if sugar had a smell. And they all rebloom like this when their first bloom spike is cut off.


----------



## Jacqui

What pretties! I have never had good luck with the dragons myself, but sure looks like you did well with them.


----------



## Edna

I adore snapdragons. In Montana my only garden was 7 big whiskey barrels in petunias and snapdragons. The barrels were out on the edge of my driveway, unprotected from the wind. The local garden center carried the same two mixes of snaps every year and they were reliable bloomers even with the winds and heat. And so many colors!


----------



## Jacqui

I had a bit of a scare this morning. As I got out of my truck over at the park to water the flowers under the tree, I came around the truck to see one of my kittens looking very confused and scared. She had apparently not moved off the truck, when I got in and had ridden about two blocks (even tho if you do a "as the crow flies" we are with our backyard just across an alley from the park). I was shocked and immediately started trying to figure out how I was going to get her back home. We she took off at a run, headed towards the alfalfa field, with me thinking she would never get back out of there once she went in. She stopped just before it in a tall weed patch, so I went over to see if I could catch her. This girl is about 3 months old now and has never been held, so I knew chances were slim. Well one my one and only chance, I was a bit too slow on the grab. She took off back towards the park, but went into a row of bushes that makes the back fence for another person.... a person with two terriers who love to go after cats.  

I searched and could not find her, so I watered the plants and went up to the top of the hill to make a couple of calls... including one to my other neighbor asking her to call the owner of the dogs warning that there was a young kitten hiding in her yard. All the time feeling guilty and kicking myself for not doing a more thorough job beating on the truck before I got in. In my mind were visions of all sorta of bad things happening to this kitten. Got back home and went to move the water hose, when I did a second look under a nearby bush. There was the kitten giving me a glare. She made it home before I did.


----------



## Yvonne G

She's just lucky she wasn't by the fan. I've seen some pretty awful wounds on cats that got hit by the fan. Happened to me and my cats twice. Now I park in the garage and don't ever leave the garage door open.

Wait...you actually water plants in the park?


----------



## Jacqui

We have been lucky with cats and our vehicles. I think part of it is, when we have young kittens around, I do lots of looking, hitting hoods, and slamming doors. So far, this is the only trouble I ever had. Jeff was home visiting once and started his truck up without thinking. One of the half grown black kittens got nailed by the fan. I thought for sure he was a goner. No open wounds, some bald areas, but was unresponsive. It took a few hours before he could move, then he walked like a drunk, and a few days before he was "normal" again. He is still alive, very normal and active. Did Jeff feel like an idiot and guilty until that kitten was okay again.

I planted flowers under one of the trees along the far east side of the park, those I water with empty milk jugs and water from the park's outlet. Then I planted some on the south side of the new bathhouse, those I water with my hose with water from my outlet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I guess when you "steal" too many plants from the nursery, you run out of places to plant them on your own property.


----------



## Kerryann

Yesterday was a mess. I was supposed to go to two parties yesterday originally. My husband's boss asked us to go to a baseball game on Friday so we said okay. The tickets said it was a 7 pm game, so we were out doing some running around and buying some gear for the game. My mom and a coworker both said the game was already started. They moved the game up 3 hours for MLB. So we rushed down and saw the last two innings. 
I spent the whole day managing this work getting done so I didnt get to bed until 2 am. I actually went to the second party and didn't get home until 1 am. Then I had an 8 am conference call this morning. 
I am glad the kitty is okay  Luckily we don't have any stray kitties in our area so I haven't had to worry about any getting up in my truck. Our resident ground hog Carlos one got up in a shock tower a while ago. I tried to flush him out and he started chirping at me. It started me so there was lots of screaming and running around.  I just said eff that and drove a different vehicle.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, I guess when you "steal" too many plants from the nursery, you run out of places to plant them on your own property.



I didn't steal any.  After our place closed down, we got truck loads free. Then I actually ask the company if when one in Lincoln closed if I could have some for both my village park and my tortoise.  So they were donated plants.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!*


----------



## Tillasaurus

Good Morning.


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> Good Morning.



Is the week starting out well for you?


----------



## Tillasaurus

I had a productive weekend (working on the enclosure, of course). I am getting ready to go help my parents out (cleaning and doing whatever else they need or would like done). Exciting news - I need 2 more 2 x4s and 2 more 2 x 6s and T's enclosure Willie be done, done, DONE

How is the week starting out for you? I was glad to hear that your kitten made it safely home.


----------



## Jacqui

Great that your getting closer to being finished with the enclosure project. Nice to be helping your parents out, I am sure they appreciate you very much for doing so. Do they live near you?


----------



## Edna

Yesterday while I was working outside, an SUV rolled slowly down the street playing loud rap music. I was a little peeved. It slowly backed into a driveway in the next block and the volume went up because the sound was bouncing off the houses across the street. I was really peeved and considered walking down the street to discuss the matter. A couple of weeks ago, I got in my truck and chased a super loud sub base kid home and gave him the warning - "The next time you come by my house blasting that noise I am calling the police." His abuelito was present for the exchange and I haven't heard or seen that one since. Anyway, back to yesterdays noise pollution. I actually like some rap, and wasn't hearing the n, b, or h words, so I decided to just let it ride. Possibly, if I heard the same songs a second or third time, I would come to like them.

I'm glad your cat-scapade turned out OK, Jacqui. You deserved that glare, and I hope the food dish was full!


----------



## Jacqui

Actually the outside cats are the very first critters that get done in the morning.  Then I walk the dogs and feed the inside cats and next is going to water the park tree flowers and then calling Jeff. 

I never understood why music has to be played so loud.


----------



## Jacqui

*Is it fall yet????*


----------



## Jacqui




----------



## Tillasaurus

Jacqui said:


> Great that your getting closer to being finished with the enclosure project. Nice to be helping your parents out, I am sure they appreciate you very much for doing so. Do they live near you?




Agreed re:the enclosure. Once that is done I will build his new shelter; the old one now looks shabby in the new enclosure. I am hoping to be able to post photos next week. Yes, my parents live within 2 miles of me. We are very close and I feel fortunate to be able to spend time with them.

I would love to experience some fall weather about now. It pours down raining every afternoon and it's still HOT.


----------



## Kerryann

My employees are all tired and super grumpy but I don't blame them


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> Agreed re:the enclosure. Once that is done I will build his new shelter; the old one now looks shabby in the new enclosure. I am hoping to be able to post photos next week. Yes, my parents live within 2 miles of me. We are very close and I feel fortunate to be able to spend time with them.
> 
> I would love to experience some fall weather about now. It pours down raining every afternoon and it's still HOT.



Of all the things in the world I would love to have or experience, the one I would love about all else is more time with my Mother. I no longer have that option, but I am so glad you do and are taking advantage of it.


----------



## Edna

Enroll for fall courses. Check.
Order books for fall courses. Check.
Order bushes for fall planting in west parkway. Check.
Dig final section of west parkway, phase 1. Check.
Post photos of fs torts. Check.
Balance checkbook. Check.
Fill hummingbird feeders. Check.

What's left to do with my afternoon? I've already talked to my mom and my brother, sent a message to my daughter in law, made lunch. Maybe it's time for putting the feet up and reading a novel for a while. I hardly know how to act



Kerryann said:


> My employees are all tired and super grumpy but I don't blame them



What is it that you all do, working all weekend?




Jacqui said:


> I never understood why music has to be played so loud.



People are just so generous and sharing! Always wanting to share their music with others. Even Frederica Von Stade sounds like heck if she's played on a car stereo with the windows open.

What's that winter picture about, Jacqui?? Are you tired of summer? Already? I'm trying to decide if summer is the real world, or if winter is the real world. Are they connected to each other in any way? Is there some kind of portal we pass through to get from one to the other? Could I refuse to go back through the portal to winter?


----------



## dmmj

Some music has to be played loud, ride of the valkyries comes to mind, preferably while riding a tank.

Had a huge seafood BBQ yesterday I picked up a bunch of half pried seafood from stater brothers, was gonna spoil soon so they had it at 50 percent off. Had home made cornbread and coleslaw.


----------



## Edna

I was trying to figure out what kind of seafood came half pried, then figured out it was half priced. So did you have friends over to share the bounty? 



Oh, and where did the rest of your signature go?


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought maybe it was clams or oysters and they only pried open half the shells.


----------



## Jacqui

David, that sounds yummy!

Edna... first what kind(s) of bushes did you order? What fall classes? The two boys your are selling are gorgeous, especially C. (starting to not like my self imposed no buying tortoises restriction. Why do all the good sells come when you do that?) Wanna come organize my life and get my work done for me, since your done with yours for the day (not your life, but you know what I mean. )


----------



## Edna

I ordered chokecherries. I really like homemade chokecherry jelly and syrup, the birds like the berries, and the foliage is supposed to be toxic to deer. So, win, win, win!
I started a master's degree program with the spring semester. I'll be taking two classes about literacy. A couple of my textbooks look interesting at least. 
Yes, the boys are pretty. They are enjoying the outdoors this summer.
I kind of forgot that today was watering day, so I've had a nice rest but I'm not really done


----------



## Jacqui

I assume your selling them since they ended up being males? Are they related?


----------



## Edna

Correct. They were sold to me as females LOL. I don't have any way of knowing for sure if they're related, but would guess that they are. Same source, same early care resulting in pyramiding, same split scutes.


----------



## Jacqui

*Ohhhh, it's a beautiful day in this neighborhood, a beautiful day for a neighbor, would you be mine? could you be mine? *


----------



## Yvonne G

Bah, humbug! Its too early in the morning for such good nature.


----------



## Edna

It's a neighborly day in the beautywood, a neighborly day in the beauty.
Aahh, Fred. I miss him.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Bah, humbug! Its too early in the morning for such good nature.



Sounds like somebody is in a grumpy mood today, what's up?


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like it might be cooler here next week... only in the 90s!


----------



## Happy Tortoise

Hehe hi!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Tortoise said:


> Hehe hi!



*Howdy Happy!!*


----------



## Edna

Wouldn't you know......






My first and only Hollyhock is white
At least it's pretty.

To compensate for the white Hollyhocks and snapdragons, I get to have this:






A yard full of pink yarrow. Just wild, growing in with the grass. We have to skip mowing patches to let it bloom.

Jacqui, I think you need to shovel that fence so Miss Kitty doesn't get her paddy-paws all wet


----------



## dmmj

I am thinking of changing my facebook name to benefits, so when people friend me it will say you are now friends with benefits.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I am thinking of changing my facebook name to benefits, so when people friend me it will say you are now friends with benefits.



 Only you David.





Edna said:


> Wouldn't you know......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first and only Hollyhock is white
> At least it's pretty.
> 
> To compensate for the white Hollyhocks and snapdragons, I get to have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A yard full of pink yarrow. Just wild, growing in with the grass. We have to skip mowing patches to let it bloom.



 My son hates all my "you need to mow around this patch" patches that I have in my yard.  What a beautiful patch it would be. Very pretty blooms. Okay, just before I came in here, I was cutting down some bloom stakes from some of my naughty hollyhocks that think the pathway is where they belong. They have not bloomed for awhile thanks to the heat and no water (I don't water that area). I cut off the seed part and threw the rest of the stocks into the trash. Now those seeds look like they are fully mature, but I have no idea what color each plant was. Most of mine are pinks and reds, so odds would be good for that, but alas there are a few scattered white ones. Any how, would you like some seeds?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Looks like it might be cooler here next week... only in the 90s!



It's only in the 80s here. Last week we had a day that was in high 70s low 80s and I had to wear a jacket


----------



## Jacqui

P.S. Even if you were to get some seeds from a white one, I know none of my whites are the doubles like yours are.


----------



## kurmaraja12

hey if anyone is bored or interested, i'm working as a TA on a study abroad in northern England and part of my job is to run the daily blog (ok i'm lazy so sometimes its every-other-daily) here's the link if anyone is interested 

I'd love some feedback!

http://frontiersandfortresses.weebly.com/


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> Wouldn't you know......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first and only Hollyhock is white
> At least it's pretty.
> 
> To compensate for the white Hollyhocks and snapdragons, I get to have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A yard full of pink yarrow. Just wild, growing in with the grass. We have to skip mowing patches to let it bloom.
> 
> Jacqui, I think you need to shovel that fence so Miss Kitty doesn't get her paddy-paws all wet




Can you come tend my gardens?  your flowers are gorgeous


----------



## Edna

Laramie has gorgeous hollyhocks growing in the sidewalks and spaces downtown, and hollyhock murals on some business walls. They should be in full bloom about now. I really want hollyhocks here, and that was my original plan for my parkway. Deer, however, ravage my mom's hollyhocks. She was telling me there's a buck that eats them even if they have vile things like blood meal and liquid fence on them. That's going to be some nasty venison, I think. 
Instead of carefully planting and tending the hollyhocks/deer food, I'm going to just plant my chokecherries and junipers and then rake hollyhock seed all around them. The whole area will be watered and I'll control weeds, so they might just have a chance. Yes, please, I'd love to have some seed!



Kerryann said:


> Can you come tend my gardens?  your flowers are gorgeous



Thanks! I'm just getting into my Wyoming groove, flower-wise.



Kerryann said:


> It's only in the 80s here. Last week we had a day that was in high 70s low 80s and I had to wear a jacket



I know just what you mean. We were at the park for a music event last week. The temps dropped to 76 and I felt chilled. It was a good chilled, though.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's only in the 80s here. Last week we had a day that was in high 70s low 80s and I had to wear a jacket



Those are the temps I dream of. Unfortunately those are just our nighttime lows, not our highs.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only in the 80s here. Last week we had a day that was in high 70s low 80s and I had to wear a jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the temps I dream of. Unfortunately those are just our nighttime lows, not our highs.
Click to expand...


It has been getting cooler here but still no rain 
I can't wait for Sunday and for this project that has consumed my life to be over and launched


----------



## Jacqui

Sunday will be here soon.


----------



## dmmj

I hate when it is dark, and my brain is like, "Hey you know what we haven't thought about in awhile, monsters"


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I hate when it is dark, and my brain is like, "Hey you know what we haven't thought about in awhile, monsters"


See for me, that is when it is foggy out. Night bad thoughts tend to be about death.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, we just had a front go over us, dropped the temps from 105 to only 89 very quickly, but unfortunately we only got thunder rumbles, no actual rain.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I hate when it is dark, and my brain is like, "Hey you know what we haven't thought about in awhile, monsters"



Mine does that but it usually adds in ghosts, and intruders. 
Last night I was watching school spirits about U of M and everytime I would fall asleep I'd wake up freaked out. 
It could also be from stress. I have been so stressed I have been breaking out in massive hive patches on my arms and legs. This project will be over on Sunday and then Monday I start a week long onsite audit.  ughhhh.. no rest for the weary..
Oh and to top that off some dude today told me I look like the kind of girl who drives a Camry after seeing my big truck. I told him I work for mr ford, so unless something drastically changes he will not see me in honda.



Jacqui said:


> Darn, we just had a front go over us, dropped the temps from 105 to only 89 very quickly, but unfortunately we only got thunder rumbles, no actual rain.



The weather says that it will rain for the last two days.. no rain here either


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> The weather says that it will rain for the last two days.. no rain here either



It's so dry here, I started watering a few of my old Rose of Sharon/Althea bushes because the leaves are wilting.  A few of the trees around town are dropping leaves already, too.


----------



## Edna

Kerryann said:


> Oh and to top that off some dude today told me I look like the kind of girl who drives a Camry after seeing my big truck. I told him I work for mr ford, so unless something drastically changes he will not see me in honda



Uhhm, a Camry is a Toyota.


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> Uhhm, a Camry is a Toyota.



Ha i think i knee that but he did look at me weird


----------



## Tillasaurus

I'll bet he did


----------



## Edna

Well, really, a Ford girl doesn't have any business knowing Hondas from Toyotas

It's been raining here about every afternoon/evening, but it's not enough to get anything wet. Still parched, but my trees are not losing leaves.


----------



## dmmj

Ford 
Fixed On Request Daily.


----------



## Edna

dmmj said:


> Ford
> Fixed On Request Daily.



Found on Road Dead


----------



## Tillasaurus

Good Morning. For some ungodly reason, I am up earlier than usual. Today I am planting more seed in the pen, two more cement mixing tubs full of grass and weeds, one more hibiscus, and completing another hide. Yesterday, I talked to a new neighbor who, along with his wife, owns a new produce stand that is two blocks from my house. They are very nice. The really good news is that he also has a business where he makes wine racks, etc. So, he can help me fix the top lip of part of the enclosure that is at a very odd angle. Cool, cool, cool. I am so close to being done....


----------



## Jacqui

First off, Fords ARE the best vehicles! 

We ended up getting a scattering of rain, not enough to do more then speckle the ground and raise humidity levels to 95% this morning. 

Maybe the produce stand might also have left overs they can no longer sell that might make good tortoise food? Sounds like things are just coming along extremely well for you with your enclosure and the plantings!


----------



## Tillasaurus

Yes, I have already received more than a few freebies. I am very pleased with the enclosure (except the one top corner that I screwed up - geometry was never my thing). Anyway, T's quality of life has drastically improved since I joined the forum and began expanding and improving his enclosure. He also now has grape vines, honey suckle, crepe myrtle .... I love it and he seems more than pleased. 

As for Fords, no comment. Wish I could lend folks who need it some rain. We have had entirely too much in my view.


----------



## Edna

52 cool degrees here this morning! My fingers actually got a little chilled when I went for my walk (without a jacket because I want to soak in the coolness). It's a perfect day to bake cinnamon rolls for breakfast - the poppin' fresh kind of course.

Fords are fine. I have one parked next to my Chevy at this moment


----------



## Kerryann

About 60% of my business is with Ford so I drive one all the time. Plus Mr Ford gives me additional incentives to drive his vehicles, so that helps too.  I am getting ready to buy the new 2013 fusion since it has that awesome aston martin front end. I have honestly been a fordy my whole life. My grandpa died at the Ford Wixom plant (his fault not theirs. He had pancreas cancer and ignored it) and he loved his job. When I was a broadcast producer I did ford dealer commercials. Then I went to work in IT and auditing and did international ford dealer auditing. Now I work for one of the family doing regulatory and compliance auditing and IT management. I honestly don't really know much about other cars. I am becoming familiar with the german imports because where I live everyone drives one. 

It rained so hard last night it woke me up. I was so happy. Everything was drenched this morning and looked amazing. I hope it rains all day today and tomorrow. Plus the more it rains the muddier it will be for my race this weekend. I am worried about my timing for the race since I haven't ran in over a week now.  It's been like 100 degrees outside but I have my costume picked out and I am ready to go get muddy.


----------



## Tillasaurus

52 degrees! I would have on a parka!

Crap, I just found a rat in the tortoise pen. Now I will have a whole new set of nightmares.


----------



## Jacqui

Tillasaurus said:


> Crap, I just found a rat in the tortoise pen. Now I will have a whole new set of nightmares.



 looks like you got another kind of rain, as in "raining on your parade" with your new enclosure your almost ready to unveil to us. 

One of the neighbors walked by as I was out front cutting up mulberry branches to feed leaves to the tortoises and talked about the rain. Where we only got a light dusting all around us folks got either just under or over 2".


----------



## Tillasaurus

That's the truth. I am very careful to pick up around and wash down his feeding area every night. The rat is still there - odd behavior. I moved the cactus branch it is hiding behind a bit and it moved an inch or so. Perhaps it is dying.


----------



## Tillasaurus

I put my big-girl pants on and moved the rat. It stayed on the end of my shovel (TTL).


----------



## Edna

You go! Did you put it someplace safe, like inside a barrel or something? If it were here I wouldn't want to risk having it rally or something.



Jacqui said:


> First off, Fords ARE the best!



Some people think Fjords are best, but I'm really a Haflinger person


----------



## Tillasaurus

Yep. I don't have a clue what I am going to do with it though.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Some people think Fjords are best, but I'm really a Haflinger person









Tillasaurus said:


> Yep. I don't have a clue what I am going to do with it though.



It's certainly not acting like a normal, healthy wild one.


----------



## dmmj

I was never any good at math word problems this is what they always looked like to me. 
If you have 4 pencils and I have 7 apples, how many pancakes will fit on the roof. Purple, because aliens don't wear hats.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I was never any good at math word problems this is what they always looked like to me.
> If you have 4 pencils and I have 7 apples, how many pancakes will fit on the roof. Purple, because aliens don't wear hats.



*Hey, ya got the answer correct! *


----------



## Tillasaurus

Agreed.


----------



## Kerryann

I hate math which my husband thinks is crazy. He says math is 100% logical.. unlike a woman.. 

I am worried its gonna tornado here  I have a strategy to grab the dogs tortoises and run downstairs.. now im just worried about the frogs and fish


----------



## Jacqui

For thowse of you who work M-F, guess what....It's Friday!!! 


My youngest daughter has the day off and has to come to the courthouse near hear to get her car plates for the year, so I am going to take her out to the Pizza Hut for a buffet lunch. I have been looking forward to this for several days.

What's your day like?

as for the tornado, I assume you got lucky and it never happened?


----------



## Tillasaurus

I am sure you will have a wonderful lunch - sounds nice. 

I am headed to my parents house to help my mother locate her misplaced diamond ring, meeting a new tenant to get a lease signed, hopefully floating a bit in my parents' pool. I finished T's new concrete block hide yesterday and put roofing paper on. I may have time to shingle it later.


----------



## Edna

Tomorrow is darling's race day, so in addition to the other tasks I set for myself there are a few things I need to do in my support capacity. Lunch today will be pasta, and I will send a dinner of pasta with him to eat at his hotel. I might be sending his Saturday breakfast along as well.
I kinda messed up my knee yesterday so will have to see how that feels as I work today.

How's your knee doing, Jacqui?? Getting better?


----------



## Yvonne G

Pizza Hut is advertising a new french bread pizza that sounds good. Have that for me and let me know how it is.


----------



## Jacqui

My knee is better, I still have my brace on. Last Sunday my ex took me out to eat in Lincoln (Outback) and just riding and sitting for that long really caused it to flare up. The ride home I rode in the backseat with leg kinda propped. Other then quick trips of a couple of blocks in town, I have not done any driving. Today is sorta a test to see how it feels after a bit longer drive. And yes, still wearing the nasty, hot, uncomfortable brace thingy. 

Edna, did you ever say where the race was?

Yvonne, not sure our pizza hut has that yet, but will check. 

So the walls of the hide are cement blocks and then you have a wooden roof your going to shingle, am I understanding correctly?


----------



## Edna

You know that pass between Laramie and Cheyenne? At the summit there's a whole camping/trail area. Back in there is where the Laramie enduro starts. The drive over is only about 90 minutes, but he has to check in this evening so he's staying in Laramie tonight.

I love hanging out with the ex from time to time. Always reminds me why he's the ex


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> I love hanging out with the ex from time to time. Always reminds me why he's the ex



 Me too! Actually both of mine are nice guys, just not the right guys for me. It's rare to find somebody who doesn't think I am weird for spending time around mine.


----------



## Jacqui

Back from lunch and shopping at WalMart with my daughter.  So much fun. OF course sadly I found out Josh won't be down any time this weekend, so no tree cutting.


----------



## dmmj

I always hear men say a woman's place is in the kitchen, I always have to remind them that is where all of the knives are kept.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I always hear men say a woman's place is in the kitchen, I always have to remind them that is where all of the knives are kept.



 Not so much any more, but when we had horses it seemed like if it was one of the kids turn to feed, when a hay bale had to be opened, they would take one of the knives with them and then leave them down there. It got to the point, if you needed a knife for something like cooking, you had to go down to the horse area to find one.


----------



## poison

hello guys


----------



## dmmj

poison said:


> hello guys


Hello


----------



## poison

so is this your guys pretend chat box? lol


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> so is this your guys pretend chat box? lol



Yeppers!


----------



## poison

why not just make a real one?


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> why not just make a real one?



Well we had a real one once and nobody used it.  This was originally kinda done to show Josh we needed one again.


----------



## poison

haha i don't think hes listening lol.


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> haha i don't think hes listening lol.



Well in all honesty, I don't think any of us have pushed for one lately either.


----------



## poison

so do we protest or something? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Why? This works just fine it seems.


----------



## poison

well i guess. ive only been here for a day.


----------



## Tillasaurus

So the walls of the hide are cement blocks and then you have a wooden roof your going to shingle, am I understanding correctly?[/QUOTE]

Well, sort of. I Made the bottom out of stained cement blocks on top of a lifted foundation of doubled pavers because of the rain and my fear of flooding. Then, it did not look tall enough so I added a 3-sided frame of 4 x 4s. Then I added 2x6 s to hold the 4x 4 s together. So, the wood addition adds about 5 inches to the top of the bricks. Then I attached a 4' x 2' piece of 3/4 inch plywood as the roof. I really did not intend to shingle it but I had tarpaper and have shingles so, there you have it. The bottom and lower sides will be covered in dirt.


----------



## Edna

So did you try the new French bread pizza?
I used to leave one of my favorite pocket knives on the 'next' bale so it would be handy. And I always used to have a pocket knife in my coat pocket. Thinks have changed a lot, but I still have a saddle I need to sell.


----------



## Tillasaurus

This is what it looks like prior to shingles and dirt.


----------



## poison

Tillasaurus said:


> This is what it looks like prior to shingles and dirt.



what is it for?


----------



## Tillasaurus

I can use the top for potted plants or seed beds....



poison said:


> what is it for?



The tortoise can hide in the shade and be safe from flooding rather than always going in his main house.


----------



## poison

no i mean what kind of tortoise? lol


----------



## Tillasaurus

A sulcata.


----------



## Jacqui

So the cement blocks come colored or did you do that?

No we both had the buffet (cheaper and that way you can have a bit of several types of things).

 The kids lost a few pocket knives along the way. At the end, Josh started using his machete. He use to live for any excuse to use it, be it tall weeds, hay bales, or tree branches. Only reason he hasn't used it this use much, was he broke the screw that holds it together. 

I have two saddles. One is an antique one of those with a high back and then it also has high swells.


----------



## Tillasaurus

I stained them. I am thinking that I will run a 1x3 across the front top (opening) and close off 1/3of the front so in is more cozy inside. What do you think?


----------



## dmmj

Remember to always give 100 percent, except of course when donating blood.


----------



## Tillasaurus

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Kerryann

Weird story of the day..
So a couple years ago I met the dude whos office is directly below mine because they were filming red dawn outside my office. They blew up a car under my window and scared me like three times that day. Random dude is talking to me in the elevator about the blowing up and I say, oh yah my office is above where they were blowing the car." He says "ya I know where your office is because I eat at bellacinos(restaurant across from my office) and watch you using your windows as a white board. It's genius so I am doing it now too. My office is right below yours on that same corner" It was mildly creepy.
Few months later I talk to him again and he is saying, we should do lunch yada yada and followed me in the structure to park near me to show me his new car. He offered to let me drive it. It was some fancy mercedes that was brown. Moderately creepy.
I see him from time to time and he is always asking about lunch and generally talkative but like harmless nerdy.. His name is Alan and I have gotten to know him enough to know I can't sell him any business but hes very friendly. 
So today he says to me "hey so I saw you a couple weeks ago at the Jewish community center with some guy." and I am like "my husband". He was like oh "yah, I am married too".. I am thinking yah duh.. you are wearing a wedding band .. so then he is like do you live near there. I say "oh yah i live over near temple Israel".. turns out he lives like a mile from me (dont worry I didn't give him my address). He says "so do you want to car pool" and I politely decline, "oh you know.. I come and go when I want and I have to go to client sites a lot.". trying to very politely decline. He was pushing the issue.. says I can drive his car if I have to go offsite.. or maybe just a few days a week. So he says "think it over and let me know next week. That big truck must use a lot of diesel"

Sooo is he creepy or being nice??.. My husband was like.. ya.. let him transport you.. you can get more work done and it will cost less.. win/win.. plus you wont leave me for another jew since he cant marry you anyway..


----------



## dmmj

Sounds creepy to me, time to apply my patented skin don't crawl cream (I may need a whole tube).


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Sounds creepy to me, time to apply my patented skin don't crawl cream (I may need a whole tube).



Oh yah, I told people already if there's a story about a skin suit in Michigan you know what happened.


----------



## Edna

Your husband needs to get his creep-detector checked. Say "Thanks, but no thanks" and be prepared to follow it with a FO if he doesn't back off.


----------



## Jacqui

Could be he's just lonely and lacks personal relationship skills?


----------



## dmmj

I got a pet wussy
You that read wrong
You read that wrong too


----------



## Laurie

dmmj said:


> I got a pet wussy
> You that read wrong
> You read that wrong too


 I was scrolling the current threads on my phone and I'll admit I read this wrong! Enough so I had to open the thread...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Could be he's just lonely and lacks personal relationship skills?



He's an architect so I am sure he's a little off socially. I am pretty sure he's harmless but wow.. how can you be that oblivious to being creepy. 
One of the girls who works for me who has seen my interactions with him in the past says I am too nice looking. I always look people in the eye and smile at them. She thinks I need more of a FU face when being approached by non friends. I do have to admit people say weird stuff to me all the time.


----------



## Jacqui

Afternoon everybody! I am taking a break from scrapping and painting one side of my garage. I thought it was just me thinking it was hot, because the nice weatherperson told me the highs today would only be the mid 80s. I want to know when did 101 become mid 90s?


----------



## Edna

The way they think is that if it IS the mid 80s somewhere they were right. You know, like "40% chance of rain" just means a few drops. Not like a real rain.


----------



## dmmj

I got kicked out of the public swimming pool today, apparently the breast stroke isn't what I thought it was.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I got kicked out of the public swimming pool today, apparently the breast stroke isn't what I thought it was.



Sooo many comments I could make....


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I got kicked out of the public swimming pool today, apparently the breast stroke isn't what I thought it was.



That made me literally lol


----------



## Tillasaurus

dmmj said:


> I got kicked out of the public swimming pool today, apparently the breast stroke isn't what I thought it was.



Thank you for the best laugh I have had in a long time!


----------



## poison

undefined


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> so then he is like do you live near there. I say "oh yah i live over near temple Israel".. turns out he lives like a mile from me (dont worry I didn't give him my address).



Would it bother you if he knew where you lived? You don't need to give him your address for him to know that.  Through the magic of computers it only takes basic information (name) and a few minutes of free time. 




Kerryann said:


> He was like oh "yah, I am married too".. I am thinking yah duh.. you are wearing a wedding band



Is this something that you (or anyone else) immediately notice about people when you talk to them? I am honestly curious; I don't wear jewelry, and don't usually notice it on others unless it is obvious (~gaudy).


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was like oh "yah, I am married too".. I am thinking yah duh.. you are wearing a wedding band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this something that you (or anyone else) immediately notice about people when you talk to them? I am honestly curious; I don't wear jewelry, and don't usually notice it on others unless it is obvious (~gaudy).
Click to expand...


I never notice if a person is wearing a ring, then again I never wear rings.


----------



## Yvonne G

I do. I always look for rings...wedding or otherwise. I have a thing for jewelry.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna, how's your guy doing?



poison said:


> undefined



Dang, still not working right it looks like.  Have you written to Josh asking him to help?


----------



## Tillasaurus

Happy Sunday Everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

looks like another hot and humid day shaping up here in the middle of the cornfield.  The only animals being very energetic here today are the ever increasing group of wasps, hornets, mud daubers at the sulcata mud wallow.


----------



## poison

testing

yaaaah


----------



## dmmj

I've noticed a strange new trend at the office, people putting names on their sandwiches, yesterday I had a tuna fish sandwich named kevin.


----------



## poison

my sulcata just put on 5lb after she ate lol


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> so then he is like do you live near there. I say "oh yah i live over near temple Israel".. turns out he lives like a mile from me (dont worry I didn't give him my address).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it bother you if he knew where you lived? You don't need to give him your address for him to know that.  Through the magic of computers it only takes basic information (name) and a few minutes of free time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was like oh "yah, I am married too".. I am thinking yah duh.. you are wearing a wedding band
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this something that you (or anyone else) immediately notice about people when you talk to them? I am honestly curious; I don't wear jewelry, and don't usually notice it on others unless it is obvious (~gaudy).
Click to expand...


I don't care if he knows where I live honestly. I do think he's harmless.
I noticed his ring because I was trying to figure out if he was just being nice or if he was trying to romance me. I didn't have a wedding band until last fall, so I thought maybe he thought I was single at one point.


I ran a race today. It was crazy. I posted pics in the pic thread. It was a mess


----------



## dmmj

God made a promise to all the men in the world, that good and obedient wives would be found in all the corners of the world.
Then he made the world round, and he laughed and laughed and laughed and laughed.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!!

K... did you get all the mud out?

Poi... what did you feed the little guy?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Morning!!
> 
> K... did you get all the mud out?
> 
> Poi... what did you feed the little guy?



All known mud is out.. all unknown mud.. well that's gonna be discovered later. I was blowing my nose last night and it was muddy inside.


----------



## poison

Jacqui said:


> Morning!!
> 
> K... did you get all the mud out?
> 
> Poi... what did you feed the little guy?



greens,greens,greens and more greens lol mixed with squash, carrots and lettuce.


----------



## Jacqui

I really wanted to sleep in this morning, because we had a nice sprinkle of rain in the wee hours and that sorta called for sleeping in to celebrate (plus the little kitty was finally ready to sleep). However, I had promsed to go with a neighbor to get her driver's license. I didn't do any work, so I wouldn't get all sweaty and stinky, had my good clothes on and sat and waited and waited. Finally after almost an hour after we were suppose to go, I went to her house... and woke her up.  She decided we would go on Wednesday instead.  Some days being a nice person really does not pay.


----------



## Jacqui

David, have any good jokes tonight? I could use one.


----------



## poison

i have one. you wanna hear it?


----------



## Kerryann

My husband just says to me... well I put a new tune in your truck so it might not shift right and stuff.. 
What 
Then he says.. it's a performance tune so go easy on it.. 
What 
I am going to drive it like I stole it 



poison said:


> i have one. you wanna hear it?



Yes


----------



## poison

why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> why did the chicken cross the road?



 why?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> I really wanted to sleep in this morning, because we had a nice sprinkle of rain in the wee hours and that sorta called for sleeping in to celebrate (plus the little kitty was finally ready to sleep). However, I had promsed to go with a neighbor to get her driver's license. I didn't do any work, so I wouldn't get all sweaty and stinky, had my good clothes on and sat and waited and waited. Finally after almost an hour after we were suppose to go, I went to her house... and woke her up.  She decided we would go on Wednesday instead.  Some days being a nice person really does not pay.



You're right. No good deed will go unpunished.


----------



## poison

to get to the other side


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> You're right. No good deed will go unpunished.



Edna, did I miss you saying how your guy did?


----------



## Kerryann

To get to the other side?


----------



## poison

was it not funny? i was laughing my head off lol. i don't see you guys coming up with any good jokes lol

what these stars by my name?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. No good deed will go unpunished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edna, did I miss you saying how your guy did?
Click to expand...


No, you didn't miss it. THE RACE is still kinda hanging in the air here, like it's not over, when really it is. His bike is still on the back of the truck, his gear is still all in the back seat. Oh, and he's still really sore.
He cut an hour and a half off his time from last year, pretty happy about that. Out of 600 people, 12 finishers were older than him (that age thing gets to be important). His official time was 9 hours, 20 minutes. His computer shows a max speed of 34 mph. He says he got to enjoy that speed for a few moments before he started the big climbs, more like 4 mph. 
My guy is kind of a beer nerd, so one of the high points for him was that in addition to New Belgium brews on tap, they had Oscar Blues cans on ice. MMMM. I love a good beer on a hot day, too bad it makes me feel so depressed.


----------



## Jacqui

I only like beer, when it's really cold. So about two swallows and I am done. Of course that being said I also have not tried many kinds of beer. I decided a while back, I wanted to start having a glass of wine at night. I bought a couple of bottles and then found some little sample bottles, but I have yet to find one I actually like. I am such a disappointment to myself.


----------



## Edna

Brands of wines vary somewhat by state, but I like 14 Hands cabernet. It's good, solid little wine, like a 14 hh horse!
I saw a brand in North Dakota that was called Screw Kappa Kappa. Totally cracked me up, but I never tried it.
Yeah! That's a sorority I'd pledge to!


----------



## Tillasaurus

So, what kinds of wine have you tried? Most non-wine drinkers I know tend to prefer light semi-sweet wines like white Zinfandel or Pinot gringo. I actually like Pinot gringo with a bit of ice in it. A bit tacky, I know, but it is good.

As for cold, cold beer .... Ice it and then put a zip-up cookie around it....

Edna, when do you have to go back to work. On Monday I realized that I need to report for duty on the 13th. Ugh.

Back to alcohol, I went to the beach last week for dinner. While there I was introduced to cake vodka. The bartender substituted it for rum in a piÃ±a colada - YUMMY


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> I only like beer, when it's really cold. So about two swallows and I am done. Of course that being said I also have not tried many kinds of beer. I decided a while back, I wanted to start having a glass of wine at night. I bought a couple of bottles and then found some little sample bottles, but I have yet to find one I actually like. I am such a disappointment to myself.



Don't mean to intrude. Just wanted to suggest Michaelburgs Piesporter Spatlese (my spelling might be off) I don't like a lot of wines either. But this is great and goes down easy, maybe too easy LOL. White Zinfandel as mentioned is also very good. They are both pretty cheap. So not a lot of money lost if you don't like them. The Zinfandel some times can be found in the small single bottles.


----------



## Edna

I have a bottle of whipped cream vodka. When mixed with orange juice it tastes like a dreamsicle

I like the flavored vodkas, but they are sweetened and sometimes that throws off the balance for me.

I have to report back on the 16th, 4 days of 'professional development'. Blah. 

Another great wine for the non-wine drinker is Relax Reisling. I'm a red drinker almost exclusively, but one of my friends used to bring a bottle of Relax when she visited and it was a nice wine. I really like a Pinot Noir, cabernet, cab-shiraz blend, cab-merlot blend.


----------



## Jacqui

I see a bunch of stuff to try! Thanks for the suggestions.

So I am checking out the weather for today and this is what it says: "Partly sunny, then becoming becoming partly cloudy late in the morning then becoming mostly sunny..." What???? If it is partly sunny, does that not also mean it's partly cloudy at the same time? 



wellington said:


> Don't mean to intrude.



 Not sure there actually is any way to intrude in this thread or perhaps we are all always intruding? Comments, thoughts, suggestions, and topics are always welcomed here from everybody.


----------



## Edna

Yay! Two leaky sillcocks fixed!

Me: The west sillcock is leaking now, too.
BF: What's a sillcock?
Me: I'm calling a plumber!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Yay! Two leaky sillcocks fixed!
> 
> Me: The west sillcock is leaking now, too.
> BF: What's a sillcock?
> Me: I'm calling a plumber!



I guess I qualify as a BF in this picture.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everybody! Its nice to see new faces joining us here on the pretend chat.

Gonna' be a hot one here in Central Cal today. No worry about partly sunny or partly cloudy...not a cloud in the sky.

Nothing new on the tortoise front here, except that when my tortoise partner was here he candled all the eggs in my incubator and we didn't see a single thing growing. Bummer.

Speaking of incubators...did you read and see the video Vicki Hale made for You Tube on how she made an incubator? Good stuff.

I had to GOOGLE sillcock and I still don't know what it is!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Hi Everybody! Its nice to see new faces joining us here on the pretend chat.
> 
> Gonna' be a hot one here in Central Cal today. No worry about partly sunny or partly cloudy...not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> I had to GOOGLE sillcock and I still don't know what it is!



 I googled it too and watched them fix a leaky one.  I have a leaky outside faucet, but it's one of those big handle type jobs.

Yvonne it's still even with clouds going to be in the 100s no doubt today. Heck not even noon and it's 96 with the index at 101.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to GOOGLE sillcock and I still don't know what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled it too and watched them fix a leaky one.  I have a leaky outside faucet, but it's one of those big handle type jobs.
Click to expand...


When I called the plumber and said, "I have two leaking sillcocks." he did not ask what a sillcock was. And if I had also indicated that I had a leaking hydrant, he would have known what that was, too. 

We're in a pattern of warm mornings, then it clouds up and cools off in the afternoon. I've been wearing a jacket when I take the dogs for their evening walkies to the park. More to hold the tennis balls and cookies in the pockets, but still..


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> hydrant



I think of those as being the ones out on the street for the firemen to use.


----------



## poison

i think of the ones my dog pees on


----------



## Edna

Alright, you win.
My thingamy whatever had water coming out of it so I called that guy who fixes stuff and he fixed it.
Now we're communicating.
That was fun!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Alright, you win.
> My thingamy whatever had water coming out of it so I called that guy who fixes stuff and he fixed it.
> Now we're communicating.
> That was fun!



    !!!! I am sorry Edna that I have such a small vocabulary and you have to lower yourself to such lows to communicate with me.    





poison said:


> i think of the ones my dog pees on



Mine don't, but then again our village does not have any of those.


----------



## Edna

Good thing I'm multilingual.


----------



## poison

jac what kind of tortoise is that in you avatar?


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Good thing I'm multilingual.



 Yes it is! 





poison said:


> jac what kind of tortoise is that in you avatar?




An erosa hingeback.


----------



## poison

i want a hinge back i like there shells. whats the smallest species of tortoise?


----------



## Kerryann

Usually I am the auditor but this week I am the auditee 

Auditors are so annoying.. well except for me anyway


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Auditors are so annoying.. well except for me anyway



 Uh huh.


----------



## BowandWalter

GAH a dog was found drowned in a local lake. I'm really worried it was my foster dog whom I had to return to the bat cr*p crazy people who owned it. Our SPCA is so bogus that even with the vet saying it had been homeless for a minimum of 4 weeks, had chronic untreated skin and ear infections, and a huge flea infestation it was returned to the crazies who had it. Apparently all because they "made a fuss" and "know what advantage flea drops are". They had apparently lost it earlier the day we'd found him. Good job SPCA, good job.


----------



## tortadise

poison said:


> i want a hinge back i like there shells. whats the smallest species of tortoise?



The smallest tortoise is a speckled cape padloper. They only get a little under 5". They are found in south africa on the western coast. They are very very tiny and awesome.



BowandWalter said:


> GAH a dog was found drowned in a local lake. I'm really worried it was my foster dog whom I had to return to the bat cr*p crazy people who owned it. Our SPCA is so bogus that even with the vet saying it had been homeless for a minimum of 4 weeks, had chronic untreated skin and ear infections, and a huge flea infestation it was returned to the crazies who had it. Apparently all because they "made a fuss" and "know what advantage flea drops are". They had apparently lost it earlier the day we'd found him. Good job SPCA, good job.



Man thats terrible. I dont agree with that at all. I saw that a few times working at a vet years ago. sad. Hopefully its not the same dog.


----------



## BowandWalter

tortadise said:


> The smallest tortoise is a speckled cape padloper. They only get a little under 5". They are found in south africa on the western coast. They are very very tiny and awesome.
> 
> 
> Man thats terrible. I dont agree with that at all. I saw that a few times working at a vet years ago. sad. Hopefully its not the same dog.





It ended up being a lab pit bull, not a pug terrier. I'm relieved and horrified all at the same time. It turns out its a friend of a friend who hauled her up. It is not a pretty picture.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> The smallest tortoise is a speckled cape padloper. They only get a little under 5". They are found in south africa on the western coast. They are very very tiny and awesome.
> 
> 
> Man thats terrible. I dont agree with that at all. I saw that a few times working at a vet years ago. sad. Hopefully its not the same dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ended up being a lab pit bull, not a pug terrier. I'm relieved and horrified all at the same time. It turns out its a friend of a friend who hauled her up. It is not a pretty picture.
Click to expand...




I am sorry for both dogs


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe the people with the dog you cared for have learned their lesson. You can always hope any how. Also atleast the dog knows that there was a human who cared for him. Someday, perhaps fate will allowed things to be right with the world and he will be once more returned to your care.


----------



## poison

hello


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Maybe the people with the dog you cared for have learned their lesson. You can always hope any how. Also atleast the dog knows that there was a human who cared for him. Someday, perhaps fate will allowed things to be right with the world and he will be once more returned to your care.



I drove by their house everyday for the first 6 months after surrendering him, I still do if there's a storm. Every time I've passed he's been tied to the porch by a yellow rope. According to the SPCA under the porch is shelter, there's a bowl of water somewhere (some of the time), and he's fed enough Old Roy to stay alive. I could probably rant all day. I sincerely hope he comes back into my care at some point, or the care of anyone who would love and care for him like I do. He is the only dog I've ever seen who was excited for his ear drops.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love those little fuzzy dogs. I had one when I was a kid. We had named him Rags. Cute little dog.

But I'm holding out for a doberman pup. I see them occasionally in the paper for around $500, but I'm hoping I can find one for $300 or less.


----------



## poison

ya eh i have a chaco tortoise even though i barley found out about them yesterday lol


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> ya eh i have a chaco tortoise even though i barley found out about them yesterday lol



???


----------



## poison

whats with the question marks? lol


----------



## Edna

emysemys said:


> I just love those little fuzzy dogs. I had one when I was a kid. We had named him Rags. Cute little dog.
> 
> But I'm holding out for a doberman pup. I see them occasionally in the paper for around $500, but I'm hoping I can find one for $300 or less.



Go Yvonne! I hope you find a great one soon!


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> I drove by their house everyday for the first 6 months after surrendering him, I still do if there's a storm. Every time I've passed he's been tied to the porch by a yellow rope. According to the SPCA under the porch is shelter, there's a bowl of water somewhere (some of the time), and he's fed enough Old Roy to stay alive. I could probably rant all day. I sincerely hope he comes back into my care at some point, or the care of anyone who would love and care for him like I do. He is the only dog I've ever seen who was excited for his ear drops.



He's a little cutie. That has got to tear at you seeing him tied out like that. *hugs*


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> He's a little cutie. That has got to tear at you seeing him tied out like that. *hugs*



Thank you. It's really sad because he's so small, he's wearing my pugs puppy harness in that picture and it just hangs off him. Admittedly my pug is rather large, he was about 7 pounds, which is smaller then she was at 4 months old.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a little cutie. That has got to tear at you seeing him tied out like that. *hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It's really sad because he's so small, he's wearing my pugs puppy harness in that picture and it just hangs off him. Admittedly my pug is rather large, he was about 7 pounds, which is smaller then she was at 4 months old.
Click to expand...


Does he get to go into the house at all?


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Does he get to go into the house at all?



Never that I have seen. I just drive by randomly, so they could be letting him in. I have driven by during big storms and he's still outside though, so I'm doubting he goes inside. He needed a couple baths a day with special soap for his skin infection, because they are probably not doing that he'd stink to high heaven. Possibly the reason for him being outside.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does he get to go into the house at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never that I have seen. I just drive by randomly, so they could be letting him in. I have driven by during big storms and he's still outside though, so I'm doubting he goes inside. He needed a couple baths a day with special soap for his skin infection, because they are probably not doing that he'd stink to high heaven. Possibly the reason for him being outside.
Click to expand...


Poor guy.


----------



## dmmj

My doctor told me to start killing people, well not in those exact words, he said I need to start reducing stress
Basically the same thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Monday I was a bit ticked at a neighbor, whom I was suppose to be taking to get her driver's license. Well today was suppose to be the same thing and it sorta turns out it was, but not the way I expected. I got my "have to do" chores done and changed into good "going to town" clothes. I was bushing my hair outside waiting for her, as she drove by to go to the mailbox. I thought fine, she would be back. Guess what. she did not come back. Instead she went to the top of the hill and picked up another person to go with her. I was ticked, as she never cancelled with me and once more I changed things around to be able to take her. Well turns out the computer was down at the testing place, so she still does not have her license. I can't really be ticked with her, because before they left town to come home, they went by the place that gives out free food to low income folks. She was the last person there, so she asked if she could have all the left over greens. She gave me for the tortoises: two heads of romaine, three bunches of bok choy, a head of nappa, a package of cut up cabbage/carrots (for slaw), two ears of sweet corn, and three peppers.


----------



## dmmj

I can't go through the metal detector at the airport anymore, my abs of steel keep setting it off.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I can't go through the metal detector at the airport anymore, my abs of steel keep setting it off.


----------



## Edna

dmmj said:


> I can't go through the metal detector at the airport anymore, my abs of steel keep setting it off.



Now, sweetie, we've been over this before. It's the plate in your head that sets off the detectors.


----------



## dmmj

I changed all of my computer passwords to "incorrect" so when I type the wrong one my computer will tell me " your password is incorrect"


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go through the metal detector at the airport anymore, my abs of steel keep setting it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, sweetie, we've been over this before. It's the plate in your head that sets off the detectors.
Click to expand...


YES! YES! YES!  Edna, that was the best reply ever!!


----------



## dmmj

I am gonna go cry in the corner now.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I am gonna go cry in the corner now.



Need a towel? 





dmmj said:


> I changed all of my computer passwords to "incorrect" so when I type the wrong one my computer will tell me " your password is incorrect"



Actually I could use something like that.


----------



## Jacqui

I am finding it interesting, I fed some of the bok choy to some of the tortoises and most of them are eating the green leafy part, but leaving the white stalks. Your leopard babies are some of the ones leaving the white stalks, Yvonne.


----------



## dmmj

Well to be honest the white parts look like they are tough and not tasty at all.


----------



## Jacqui

These are actually more like celery in terms of hardness, plus they are white, which I would have thought would have given them a better chance of being atleast tried. Any way, I am finding it interesting who will and will not atleast give them a try. I think I should go take a bite and see how bad those stalks really are.


----------



## Kerryann

I love bok choy. I cook with it all the time. The stalks are crispy. 

Men's swimming is the best part of the olympics  mmm 
I mean.. what skill.. mmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I love bok choy. I cook with it all the time. The stalks are crispy.
> 
> Men's swimming is the best part of the olympics  mmm
> I mean.. what skill.. mmmm


----------



## Jacqui

There is nothing finer then waking up in the middle of the night, to the glorious sounds of a good rain shower in progress.   I hope it's coming in time to help out some of the trees and bushes that are dropping leaves like it's October already. Rained enough, I even had to dump water out of all the cat dishes scattered around.


----------



## Jacqui

I am having sticker shock!  On one of the other threads it listed AKC's for sale site and I decided to look up a breed I love. Found my puppy for only $1,500. Oh yeah, that's going to happen.  May be it's a good thing I can't decide which breed I would really like to get, especially since I kinda want to try agility.


----------



## Edna

There's a herding dog rescue in Sheridan that starts likely agility prospects while they're waiting to find a home. Joan not only starts teaching them the obstacles, she also enters them in trials. Pretty sure her adoption fee is <$1,500. HERD of WY.


----------



## Jacqui

When I was on the truck, one of the goals I set for myself was getting a dog/puppy to train. I used to do obedience and loved it, but I have for years been wanting to try agility. I even checked out a few club sites to go to meetings and training sessions at. My problem is after all the years of working around dogs, I have fond memories of so many, so picking the "one" breed isn't working. I am actually the type who just happens upon a dog that "feels" right if you know what I mean. I also know Jeff would shoot me, if I ever even thought about paying that kind of money.


----------



## Edna

My Aussie, Ponette, LOVES playing at agility. Tunnels, A-Frames, Catwalks, jumps, hoops. She even loves the pause box. Neither of us likes competing in agility, though. I think I know what you mean: Ponette is the right dog for me, and she keeps showing me ways in which she's the right dog for me, and it has nothing to do with what breed she is.

Oh, and in case it comes up, I OWN Ponette.


----------



## Jacqui

Shame on you for telling me about that site! A quick look through it and several catch my eye, but Sally most of all. What an awesome dog! Always saddens me to see so many animals needing homes.


----------



## Edna

Sally is one fancy girl! The pretty ones find homes rather quickly.


----------



## dmmj

I hate when people see me at the supermarket and they are like "Hey what are you doing here?" and I am just like " oh you know, just hunting elephants."


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Sally is one fancy girl! The pretty ones find homes rather quickly.



Yes they do. It's why we took in the black lab mix we have. We knew between all his issues and being just another black dog, he would never be adopted. When I was fresh out of high school, I worked at a Humane Society. You learned real quick what folks looked for when dog/puppy shopping. Few people take the time to look past the obvious looks and find the personality under it.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I hate when people see me at the supermarket and they are like "Hey what are you doing here?" and I am just like " oh you know, just hunting elephants."



A better answer is "stalking you"


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!!


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Morning!!



Not GOOD Morning???

It's a good morning here. Sun's shining, birds are happy, and I didn't interrupt any worm congress when I turned the lights on this AM


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Shame on you for telling me about that site! A quick look through it and several catch my eye, but Sally most of all. What an awesome dog! Always saddens me to see so many animals needing homes.



You could always go closer to home and go with Nebraska Border Collie Rescue...  (sorry, felt the need to do a little free promo)


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not GOOD Morning???
> 
> It's a good morning here. Sun's shining, birds are happy, and I didn't interrupt any worm congress when I turned the lights on this AM
Click to expand...


I don't want to get accused of being in a rut!  Glad your day is starting off well.





futureleopardtortoise said:


> You could always go closer to home and go with Nebraska Border Collie Rescue...  (sorry, felt the need to do a little free promo)



 I have thought about it. Also nothing wrong with sneaking in free promos.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui, IF/WHEN you get a dog that wants to play agility with you, I have home-type obstacles I'd be happy to share. I have 4 tunnels, homemade jumps and hoops, more than I need to just play at home for the sake of playing.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Jacqui, IF/WHEN you get a dog that wants to play agility with you, I have home-type obstacles I'd be happy to share. I have 4 tunnels, homemade jumps and hoops, more than I need to just play at home for the sake of playing.



Wow, that is very generous of you. Thanks!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I never got into agility much. I guess I'm still young, but the equipment is so expensive to buy and train at home, and then there are no good trainers in the area. That's why I got more into herding


----------



## Jacqui

I was thinking there was an agility group in Omaha, when I was researching? Then in Lincoln there was atleast Pat Gutiz (sp?) who had a puli (Harry I believe was his name) with quite a record. I would most likely go towards the Kansas groups.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

There are, I believe, two in Omaha but they are not very good. If I ever did train, I would be mentored by one of the people at the rescue, which is another reason that doing rescue is just awesome


----------



## Jacqui

So what about them makes them not good?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

They just have very weak training methods, especially for a Border Collie. I guess I am not taking this from the perspective of dogs in general, maybe they would be really good with say a golden retriever or a lab.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> They just have very weak training methods, especially for a Border Collie. I guess I am not taking this from the perspective of dogs in general, maybe they would be really good with say a golden retriever or a lab.



How is the training method different?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Well with Border Collies, it has to be a lot less about actually teaching it to them, they pick up on things quick, and more about making them focus. Also, they know when they can get away with stuff, and they take every chance they've got. I don't think most breeds are so vindictive 

Mostly, the places in Omaha aren't going to get you "good" at agility, but they charge you an arm and a leg for their classes.


----------



## Edna

The trainers I've encountered focus on teaching dogs the obstacles, and really that's the easy part. Like Future said, it's getting the dog to focus, to stay connected to you, to ignore other things going on, etc that are much harder and really more important. That's why we stay at the "play" level. The obstacles are fun just by themselves.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> That's why I got more into herding



Why do you like herding?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I wish I could go back and change my username... Haha, for future reference, my name is Courtney, maybe I should just put that in my signature



Jacqui said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I got more into herding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you like herding?
Click to expand...


It's so hard to explain, until you've actually seen a dog herd or even better, worked with a herding dog. You are so in tune with the dog and it really is something beautiful to see.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I wish I could go back and change my username... Haha, for future reference, my name is Courtney, maybe I should just put that in my signature



Nice to meet you Courtney. As for the user name, you can change it, if you really want to. All you have to do is to let Josh know what you would like it to be and he can change it for you.


----------



## Jacqui

You know, one of these days I will be coming on here and sadly telling you that I either cut the tail off or a foot off one of my cats.  I have this tom, named Tear, who is so determined to "help" me. He keeps getting himself into the line of fire, as I am cutting out weeds/volunteer trees. He just does not take no for an answer and if you chase him off he comes right back or atleast back the next time I try to do any yard work. I just know someday I will apply pressure to the clipper grip, just as he gets into the blades way.


----------



## Jacqui

I have decided that every time I kill a spot where I find poison ivy, that the plant fights back by starting growth in two new areas in my yard.  So far this week, I have found two new spots where they never have been before.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> I have decided that every time I kill a spot where I find poison ivy, that the plant fights back by starting growth in two new areas in my yard.  So far this week, I have found two new spots where they never have been before.


I think you're onto something. I've noticed the same thing with grey hairs


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> I think you're onto something. I've noticed the same thing with grey hairs



 For me, those things multiplies like grey hares.   I never pulled mine out, when they started in Jr High and they still kept coming... and coming. But hey, I'd rather be grey then bald.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I have decided that every time I kill a spot where I find poison ivy, that the plant fights back by starting growth in two new areas in my yard.  So far this week, I have found two new spots where they never have been before.



For some reason it does that in my yard too. How does it spread? Do animals bring it in?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> For some reason it does that in my yard too. How does it spread? Do animals bring it in?



Unemployed Toothfairies.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason it does that in my yard too. How does it spread? Do animals bring it in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployed Toothfairies.
Click to expand...



Man I started a controversy.. I was reviewing contracts all day so my brain was too active in my down times apparently.  I hate contracts.. what ever happened to a hand shake??


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> Man I started a controversy.. I was reviewing contracts all day so my brain was too active in my down times apparently.  I hate contracts.. what ever happened to a hand shake??



How many people would you trust on just a handshake?


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I started a controversy.. I was reviewing contracts all day so my brain was too active in my down times apparently.  I hate contracts.. what ever happened to a hand shake??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people would you trust on just a handshake?
Click to expand...


Hmmm can I or can I not shoot them if they are dishonorable? 

Actually out of the people today.. I'd say zero. 
I wish I could tell you about thing I was working on today. People are so crazy these days.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> How many people would you trust on just a handshake?



Folks I know, most of them. Total strangers, not so many.


----------



## Jacqui

I decided to call it quits tonight, when I almost stuck my hand into yet another bunch of poison ivy.  This one was next to the Russian enclosure. So three new bunches found today. Maybe I should quit working out there in flip flops, shorts, t-shirts and no gloves.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I decided to call it quits tonight, when I almost stuck my hand into yet another bunch of poison ivy.  This one was next to the Russian enclosure. So three new bunches found today. Maybe I should quit working out there in flip flops, shorts, t-shirts and no gloves.



That's how I roll, or in my nightgown 
Can tortoises eat poison ivy?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> That's how I roll, or in my nightgown
> Can tortoises eat poison ivy?



I just figured it might be smarter to have a little more coverage (ie protection) working out there. I am allergic to the stuff.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I roll, or in my nightgown
> Can tortoises eat poison ivy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured it might be smarter to have a little more coverage (ie protection) working out there. I am allergic to the stuff.
Click to expand...


Pfft have a sense of adventure


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Pfft have a sense of adventure



There is adventure and then there is having my eyes swell up so I can't hardly see out of them.


----------



## Kerryann

Yah poison ivy is no good for me either.


----------



## Edna

I haven't reacted to it yet, but then my exposures have been limited.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft have a sense of adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is adventure and then there is having my eyes swell up so I can't hardly see out of them.
Click to expand...

Poison ivy makes things swell? that is good to know.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Poison ivy makes things swell? that is good to know.



Eyes David, eyes.


----------



## Jacqui

*A Satisfying in every way Saturday to you all!*


*What plans do you all have for the weekend? I had thought about going to Omaha to the reptile club meeting, but Mark won't be there so I decided not to go.Not to mention a 2.5 hr drive just did not sound so wonderful this am. Now I am halfway regretting the decision.  *

K- did you throw something yet?


----------



## Edna

48 degrees here this morning. We talked about going to Steamboat Springs for the day. I've never been, and it's not far away. We pass within a few miles of Steamboat when we visit our parents, and when we head south through Craig, CO, but never go there. Maybe today's the day.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm finally going to get with the program and do some mowing and weed-eating! The seed stalks on the grass in the Aldabran pen is up past my knees. My across-the-street neighbor used to do my mowing but he has moved out of the city. 

I HATE MOWING!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> 48 degrees here this morning. We talked about going to Steamboat Springs for the day. I've never been, and it's not far away. We pass within a few miles of Steamboat when we visit our parents, and when we head south through Craig, CO, but never go there. Maybe today's the day.



Now that sounds like a plan! 





emysemys said:


> I HATE MOWING!!!



I don't mind mowing, but pulling the string to start it really does a number on my shoulders. I end up doing the hand cutting and Josh does the few areas where you can actually mow.


----------



## Yvonne G

48degrees???? Is that farneheit? I can't imagine it being that cool in summer.


My daughter's son has bought a house with his girlfriend and escrow closes the end of this month. I have some odd bits of old furniture that I told them they could have, and right in the middle of me getting the Weed-eater, gas and mower out of the garage, here they come. It was already pretty hot, but I had to show them around. After they left, I started the Weed-eater and went around the edge of the pen twice. The tortoises kept following me, and I had to keep moving away so I didn't hurt them with flying debris. By this time, the sun was beating down pretty good. So, here I am. I have quite a bit more to do, but its just too darned hot. Maybe this evening I can get out there again. Its so tall, I have to knock it down with the Weed-eater first, then I'll go over it with the mower and catcher.

For lunch I'm having Michael Angelo's Veggie Lasagna...a frozen dinner I've become quite fond of.

But first...a quick shower!


----------



## dmmj

Being part italian frozen and veggie lasagna makes me cry a little bit, I tried singing but unlike in disney movies, singing does not fix everything.


----------



## Jacqui

I was outside hauling some weeds I had just cut out of the Leopard enclosures to the truck, when my friend/neighbor drove up. She had been at a mutual friend's house the day before and brought me a couple of tomatoes (which I already have a ton  ), but best she handed me a sack of leftovers. Robin, the mutual friend, had done a Mexican cooking session yesterday. I am currently warming it all up on in the window of my pickup truck. Anticipation is building, because that man can cook food! She also told me the store had cantaloupes 3 for $4, so would I kindly remove two of them from her truck and give them to my tortoises.  (I did not have the heart to tell her the nearby store had them 10 for $10)



dmmj said:


> Being part italian frozen and veggie lasagna makes me cry a little bit, I tried singing but unlike in disney movies, singing does not fix everything.



Crying because it sounds good? because the two things should never be done to a lasagna? or what?


----------



## Jacqui

Today was a great day, with temps only in the 80s. I was out getting some of the jungle tamed back and when I took my break instead of heading inside to the fan as I have been doing lately, I chose to sit on one of the chairs outside. It was such a blast. I was sitting out by the garage and that is where Wild Calico has her two kittens... both calico colored, too (Ying and Yang). She just played and played with those kittens more then any mother cat I have ever known. Kittens are just so funny stalking, jumping, and chasing each other. Wild Calico also took time out to teach them to hunt grasshoppers. She is pretty good at hunting them down. I wondered if before she came here, if insects made up a lot of her diet. The three of them remained isolated from the other cats and kittens, even tho one kitten wanted to join in. Instead I got to have him come keep me company on my lap.

Then it was on to watching a pair of morning doves and listening to them cooing. Along my front yard by the street, was a line of pine trees. The doves always had their nest each year in those trees. A few years back, they got the needle wilt disease and have all died. The first year that the trees were totally dead and lacked any needles, those doves still came back to roost there every night in the winter. Made me so sad. I have put off cutting them down because the doves still spend a lot of time in those dead trees. Unfortunately, time is up, because the trees are starting to lean and if they fall, they will take out the phone line. So it was kinda bittersweet to sit and enjoy my doves for what may well be the last time, in those trees. I wonder if they are still the original pair after all these years or maybe offspring.

So how was your day?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Today was a great day, with temps only in the 80s. I was out getting some of the jungle tamed back and when I took my break instead of heading inside to the fan as I have been doing lately, I chose to sit on one of the chairs outside. It was such a blast. I was sitting out by the garage and that is where Wild Calico has her two kittens... both calico colored, too (Ying and Yang). She just played and played with those kittens more then any mother cat I have ever known. Kittens are just so funny stalking, jumping, and chasing each other. Wild Calico also took time out to teach them to hunt grasshoppers. She is pretty good at hunting them down. I wondered if before she came here, if insects made up a lot of her diet. The three of them remained isolated from the other cats and kittens, even tho one kitten wanted to join in. Instead I got to have him come keep me company on my lap.
> 
> Then it was on to watching a pair of morning doves and listening to them cooing. Along my front yard by the street, was a line of pine trees. The doves always had their nest each year in those trees. A few years back, they got the needle wilt disease and have all died. The first year that the trees were totally dead and lacked any needles, those doves still came back to roost there every night in the winter. Made me so sad. I have put off cutting them down because the doves still spend a lot of time in those dead trees. Unfortunately, time is up, because the trees are starting to lean and if they fall, they will take out the phone line. So it was kinda bittersweet to sit and enjoy my doves for what may well be the last time, in those trees. I wonder if they are still the original pair after all these years or maybe offspring.
> 
> So how was your day?



I am sorry about your doves  They wouldn't stay in anything else you could put up like a really tall birdhouse? I don't know anything about doves.

I went and saw my camper with the tortoise set up today and was freaked out. The guy doing it sent me pictures but I thought they were higher off the ground. I think the dogs will be able to get them. I was about to lose my mind. I leave for vacation in a week and I don't have a tortoise sitter lined up and I don't trust them with just anyone. Hubby has drawn up a way to use a couple pieces of wood and some metal rods to make a tortoise jail that can only be opened by something with an imposable thumb. 
This is my birthday weekend so my hubster and I rode our bikes this morning and early afternoon to a nice deli for lunch and then to a few places to shop. Then we ran out to check out the camper and I about melted down. Once he calmed me, we went to the outlet mall. I got some fantastic deals. I got two designer skirts for work and a pair of DKNY shoes for like under 100 bucks.. score... I thought I should be getting the gold metal in Olympic shopping. Then we went to dinner and to a friends for bbq (which we didn't eat obviously).
Tomorrow I am taking the dogs swimming and my family is having a bday gathering for me.. aka using me as an excuse to get together 
Anyone else?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I think David means that singing would make him STOP crying. But I haven't figured out why my frozen lasagna would make him cry. It was VERY good! Of course, I didn't eat it frozen. My microwave does a marvelous job of getting rid of the frost.

David: With that sense of humor, there's just got to be a girl out there looking for such a crazy guy as yourself. What ever happened with the girl at the coffee shop?

Jacqui: Its just too darned hot to sit outside, even though my mullberry tree is WONDERFUL shade. I love watching kittens play. And calico are my favorite. My in-the-house cat is a torty. I love her too, but I just love the calicos.





HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!​Kerryann!!!​

I got an email from my grand daughter who lives in Texas. She likes to listen to real old music, like from the '40's. She sent me a link to one she heard today that reminded her of me. When she lived here with me, I had a habit of whistling Carolina in the Morning. She heard it on the radio and thought of me. I sure miss that little (Little???she's 18 and sharing an apartment with her BF!!!) munchkin.


----------



## Edna

I feel for you people out there in the hot states. Our high yesterday was 79 degrees and it was beautiful.
We didn't turn a key in a vehicle yesterday, or spend a dime.
I went for a walk in the early morning, then we both cleaned house. Thorough-type cleaning, with all the rugs taken outside or at least lifted.
After house cleaning was done, my bf took our younger Aussie for a walk while I did some laundry. 
Blueberry pancakes and BACON for lunch. 
In the afternoon, he watched a couple of movies while I worked on the ramp for a new indoor enclosure I'm setting up.
We made salad, baked potato and STEAK for supper. 3 little steaks, one for the pups to share.
After dark we took the dogs to the park, 2 blocks away. They were a little dingy and lost the 2 tennis balls we had along, so I stood at the top end of the park while bf stayed at the low end and we ping-ponged the young Aussie until I ran out of treats. BF found 2 balls before we left the park, so it all works out.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna, sounds like a wonderful way to spend the day. I don't know which sounded better the bacon or the steak.

Well today I have set out for my project, trying to kill myself.   I am going to try climbing up on the ladder and paint the end of the garage, where the two doors are. Hopefully I won't fall or hurt my knee again, atleast this time it won't be quite as high up. I have the paint and brushes out there waiting and even have the ladder set up. I wonder how calico kittens would look with blue paint on them?  They were not happy with me moving around the junk pile (an old security fence panel, some old fence posts, two old turtle sand boxes, and a vine trellis). That was their playground. Any way, back later. Have fun!

 and Yvonne, it's currently 61 degrees here!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Edna, sounds like a wonderful way to spend the day. I don't know which sounded better the bacon or the steak.
> 
> Well today I have set out for my project, trying to kill myself.   I am going to try climbing up on the ladder and paint the end of the garage, where the two doors are. Hopefully I won't fall or hurt my knee again, atleast this time it won't be quite as high up. I have the paint and brushes out there waiting and even have the ladder set up. I wonder how calico kittens would look with blue paint on them?  They were not happy with me moving around the junk pile (an old security fence panel, some old fence posts, two old turtle sand boxes, and a vine trellis). That was their playground. Any way, back later. Have fun!
> 
> and Yvonne, it's currently 61 degrees here!






I want pics of the blue kitties. 
I went out in the backyard today and the was one lone dandelion flower. I put it in Henrys cage and normally he let's me put things down. He snatched it out of my fingers. 
His former owner is coming by this evening to see him.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> I don't mind mowing, but pulling the string to start it really does a number on my shoulders. I end up doing the hand cutting and Josh does the few areas where you can actually mow.



Our present mower is one of those battery-key start ones. You have to pull-start it the first mowing in a season, but that charges the battery and after that bf just turns the key. And I do all the hand cutting, just like you.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Our present mower is one of those battery-key start ones. You have to pull-start it the first mowing in a season, but that charges the battery and after that bf just turns the key. And I do all the hand cutting, just like you.



I have thought about getting one of those, when I can no longer guilt my son into mowing for me. The battery ones are pretty expensive and we destroy mowers about every other year. We use to have an electric one that my Mom had. I loved how easy it was to start and around here we would need a lot of electric cords. Downside was we have very thick, very strong weeds and lightweight mowers just can't cut the grass.


----------



## Edna

Ah, but the battery is only for starting the gasoline engine. Ours is a composting mower, too, and we don't catch any of the cuttings.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mine is a front-throw Trimmer brand. It has a pretty big Honda motor and is quite easy to start. I finished the whole Aldabran pen today. It looks pretty nice. For such big tortoises, they sure don't keep the grass cut down very good. Dudley (110lb sulcata)is only one tortoise and his pen is bigger than theirs, but I hardly ever have to mow his pen.

I frittered away our only two days that were going to be in the '90's. Starting tomorrow its back up to triple digits for the whole week. But MAYBE I can find enough ambition to get out there early and finish the mowing. Oh how I wish I had a teen-aged slave.


----------



## tortadise

emysemys said:


> Oh how I wish I had a teen-aged slave.



Now thats funny! down here in texas we just go and pay a mexican. I have some that do my yard at my house, Its so nice not having to do it. And the same ones I pay to weed eat the tortoise sanctuary. I will mow it (riding mower) but I hate weed eating the fences and everything else.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Ah, but the battery is only for starting the gasoline engine. Ours is a composting mower, too, and we don't catch any of the cuttings.



We don't catch any of the grass either, but only because Josh doesn't want to do the extra work.  What I hand cut, I try to use as much as possible under the flowers for mulch. I am also known to raid the nearby town's lawn waste dump site and bring home bags of grass clippings to mulch with.


----------



## Kerryann

Today was an amazing day. I met my mom at the river where I take my dogs to swim and my mom had the whole family out there and had a huge meal set up. The weather was perfect. 
Then we came home and I quickly cleaned up the house since it looked like a pack of wild animals live here. Henry, my marginated toroise's former owner came over to visit him. It is really nice to see that she still cares about him. She was really excited to see how active he is now and how much he has grown. 
Finally my husband took me to my favorite dairy free yogurt place tonight and they had my favorite flavor in the machine and made me a special froyo flurry. 





Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but the battery is only for starting the gasoline engine. Ours is a composting mower, too, and we don't catch any of the cuttings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't catch any of the grass either, but only because Josh doesn't want to do the extra work.  What I hand cut, I try to use as much as possible under the flowers for mulch. I am also known to raid the nearby town's lawn waste dump site and bring home bags of grass clippings to mulch with.
Click to expand...


The woman across the road from me always takes my lawn clippings when we bag so she can use them as compost. She has some certified botanical garden or something which is completely chemical and fertilizer free. Sometimes she brings over clippings for the torts, or dandelions she pulls out.  To have that kinda energy makes me jealous


----------



## Jacqui

Glad that it sounds like you had a super birthday!


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but the battery is only for starting the gasoline engine. Ours is a composting mower, too, and we don't catch any of the cuttings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't catch any of the grass either, but only because Josh doesn't want to do the extra work.  What I hand cut, I try to use as much as possible under the flowers for mulch. I am also known to raid the nearby town's lawn waste dump site and bring home bags of grass clippings to mulch with.
Click to expand...


LOL Here the antelope are lined up at the dump waiting for people to come in with fresh clippings and branches. I wouldn't rob those little guys!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> LOL Here the antelope are lined up at the dump waiting for people to come in with fresh clippings and branches. I wouldn't rob those little guys!



How neat!


----------



## Jacqui

Welcome to another exciting and fascinating week in the world of tortoise keeping and idle chit chatting!


----------



## Edna

Let's get this party started! 'Specially the idle chit-chatty part
Favorites this morning:

Coleus Wizard Mix: I usually see this one backlit by the sun. It looks like a whole bouquet of flowers.






Coleus Wasabi. Relentlessly cheerful





Coleus Kong Red. I liked this one so much I went back and bought another.





Snapdragon Twinny Peach. Just because it's sweet.





Snapdragon La Bella Mix. THE most delicious pink. The La Bellas have been amazing. I will seek them out next year.


----------



## dmmj

So was anyone else excited about the mars landing yesterday?


----------



## Jacqui

Beauuuutiful flowers, Edna. Do you feed the coleus to your tortoises?


----------



## Yvonne G

As I was walking laps around the horse pasture, Rush Limbaugh was very excited about the computer programming it took to set up the whole thing. I didn't even know about the Mars trip until Rush told me about it this a.m.

Personally, I wish they'd take all that money (in the space program) and pay down our terrible debt with it. It makes me very nervous to know my pension and social security might be affected because our governing bodies don't know how to spend within our budget.


----------



## Edna

This is the first year I've grown coleus. I haven't offered them to the torts yet, but have planted a few in the new indoor I'm working on for them. Those in my porch planters will all be transferred into pots and will come inside for the winter. I've promised some of the dianthus in my planters to a lady from work, but the other will be transplanted into my tortoise enclosure. The sweet potato vines and a few other things are coming in, too.


----------



## Kerryann

The flowers and plants are pretty. 
I was excited about the Mars landing too. 
Tomorrow I have another audit.. I feel like I am getting audited out.. how does that happen to someone with my job? Apparently I like being the auditor better than the auditee.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Today I walked some dogs for rescue. One of them is a real rescue case. A month ago we thought we were going to have to put her down because she was attacking anything that moved and she was doing it to bite, not just threaten. Now, a little less than four weeks later, I walked her and she is the absolute goofiest, sweetest girl.

Strange what a little time, scenery change, and TLC can do for a dog (or any animal, really), isn't it?


----------



## Edna

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Today I walked some dogs for rescue. One of them is a real rescue case. A month ago we thought we were going to have to put her down because she was attacking anything that moved and she was doing it to bite, not just threaten. Now, a little less than four weeks later, I walked her and she is the absolute goofiest, sweetest girl.
> 
> Strange what a little time, scenery change, and TLC can do for a dog (or any animal, really), isn't it?



Hurray!!! Happy dogs are so much fun!


----------



## Edna

Good morning!!
Every morning I walk to and through the ground of the old penitentiary. These words on one of the signs are bugging me:

"Great slabs of stone and rock, visible on the outside structures...."
I've been on the prison tour twice now, and no one has told me how to tell the difference between stone and rock LOL.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Good morning!!
> Every morning I walk to and through the ground of the old penitentiary. These words on one of the signs are bugging me:
> 
> "Great slabs of stone and rock, visible on the outside structures...."
> I've been on the prison tour twice now, and no one has told me how to tell the difference between stone and rock LOL.



"Rock is a naturally formed solid aggregate of one or more minerals. It is what stone is made from. 

Stone normally is used to refer to rock which has been dressed, trimmed or otherwise engineered or used by man in construction of some sort, usually as discrete (individual) blocks. Also important is the fact that these blocks are no longer in-situ (i.e. they are no longer where they were formed and part of a larger cohesive rock mass) within the Earth."

 Made me wonder too, so I looked it up.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!
> Every morning I walk to and through the ground of the old penitentiary. These words on one of the signs are bugging me:
> 
> "Great slabs of stone and rock, visible on the outside structures...."
> I've been on the prison tour twice now, and no one has told me how to tell the difference between stone and rock LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rock is a naturally formed solid aggregate of one or more minerals. It is what stone is made from.
> 
> Stone normally is used to refer to rock which has been dressed, trimmed or otherwise engineered or used by man in construction of some sort, usually as discrete (individual) blocks. Also important is the fact that these blocks are no longer in-situ (i.e. they are no longer where they were formed and part of a larger cohesive rock mass) within the Earth."
> 
> Made me wonder too, so I looked it up.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was going with the idea that stone was rock that had been quarried (dressed, trimmed, or otherwise engineered) but the sentence goes on to say .... "were waggoned from the Larson quarry". And there isn't any unquarried rock on the building, so I think it's just a goofy sentence.


----------



## Kerryann

One week until Vacation for me. Yay.. I do have to work some while I am on vacation and don't worry.. I will have internet access. I cant wait to pack the dogs and torts and hit the road. 
The outlaws will be up there to watch the animals when we are out so that is really great. We will be doing a jeep event, and I plan to try to ride the whole island by bike. 
Tonight I have to weed my garden. I am getting a ton of thistle and I know I didn't plant it. Someone said birds can drop it from feeders does it spread like crazy? How do you get rid of it without chemicals? It is very painful to walk on.


----------



## Edna

Sorry 'bout your thistles 
The thistle seed in bird feeds is niger, not the thistles you are getting, and it is heat-treated to prevent the introduction of other invasive weeds. Birds may have brought the seeds in, but not from bird seed. Chemicals probably won't work on it this time of year so it would be better to just dig it up, bag it, and haul it off.
Even useful plants, such as prickly lettuce, are tough to walk on, so I wear garden clogs outside.


----------



## dmmj

Appearanly it is gonna hit 100 here today, summer has finally arrived in So Cal. Only about 2 months late.


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> Sorry 'bout your thistles
> The thistle seed in bird feeds is niger, not the thistles you are getting, and it is heat-treated to prevent the introduction of other invasive weeds. Birds may have brought the seeds in, but not from bird seed. Chemicals probably won't work on it this time of year so it would be better to just dig it up, bag it, and haul it off.
> Even useful plants, such as prickly lettuce, are tough to walk on, so I wear garden clogs outside.



I feel like I keep digging it up by the roots and either it's spreading or it has deeper roots than I am seeing.  My lawn is a mess. I was told in the fall to weed and feed it and then to over seed the grass to help with the weed problem. I have thistle, dandelion, clover and worst.. creeping charlie 
I want to take the torts out to play in their garden area but I had a bad dream last night that I was out weeding and my neighbor hurt one of the tortoises thinking it was a pest of some sort. I knew I had to do the weeding and that neighbor hates all of the animals and I am sure that caused the weird dream. Is it weird I am apprehensive to take the torts out now? 



dmmj said:


> Appearanly it is gonna hit 100 here today, summer has finally arrived in So Cal. Only about 2 months late.



Haha.. we stole your summer.. you can have it back though..  100 degrees is too hot for us Michiganders


----------



## Edna

There are different kinds of thistles and plants we call thistles. What kind are you fighting? If you don't already have a positive ID, put up pictures in a new thread. You'll be better armed to fight them if you know exactly what they are. 

My yard weeds are adenophora amethyst (Ladybells), white clover, and this gorgeous hot pink yarrow. There are a few dandelions that I spot treat once a year, but I don't want to kill the other things so I never do an overall weed killer application.


----------



## Kerryann

I will get pics tonight before I pillage the weeds


----------



## Kerryann

The torts didnt go out tonight .. That dude was out there. My dog was out there sitting with me and he was like "Hey, keep that dog out of my yard." I said "okay, as I always do"
My dog never goes in his yard..


----------



## Edna

"Good fences make good neighbors."


----------



## poison

hello people


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> "Good fences make good neighbors."



I can't have a fence but a row of arbovitas is in the hub's plans



poison said:


> hello people



Hi Poison.. did you name yourself after the band?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Good fences make good neighbors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't have a fence but a row of arbovitas is in the hub's plans
Click to expand...


Why can't you have a fence?


----------



## poison

Kerryann said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Good fences make good neighbors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't have a fence but a row of arbovitas is in the hub's plans
> 
> 
> 
> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Poison.. did you name yourself after the band?
Click to expand...


lol i never even knew there was a band called poison lol. i have poison dart frogs


----------



## Kerryann

We live in a subdivision and the association rules say no fences. I never wanted a fence the whole time I lived here before now. 
My lab stays in my yard and sometimes goes over to the house next door where she's the part time dog. She was laying next to me in the dirt when the guy said it to me. I was down pulling out weeds and i heard a rustling, looked up and said hi to him.. he looked back at me for a minute almost like confused by my smile and greeting, and then growled at me about cici. 
My neighbor who is our good friend grew up in the house she bought from her parents. She said that man was always cranky. She said that guy and the man who owned our house always were yelling at the neighborhood kids in the backyard area. 
On a good note the neighbor on the other side game me a whole box of homegrown veggies 



poison said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Good fences make good neighbors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't have a fence but a row of arbovitas is in the hub's plans
> 
> 
> 
> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Poison.. did you name yourself after the band?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol i never even knew there was a band called poison lol. i have poison dart frogs
Click to expand...

Poison was an awesome band. I had a huge crush on them when I was like 14


----------



## poison

Kerryann said:


> We live in a subdivision and the association rules say no fences. I never wanted a fence the whole time I lived here before now.
> My lab stays in my yard and sometimes goes over to the house next door where she's the part time dog. She was laying next to me in the dirt when the guy said it to me. I was down pulling out weeds and i heard a rustling, looked up and said hi to him.. he looked back at me for a minute almost like confused by my smile and greeting, and then growled at me about cici.
> My neighbor who is our good friend grew up in the house she bought from her parents. She said that man was always cranky. She said that guy and the man who owned our house always were yelling at the neighborhood kids in the backyard area.
> On a good note the neighbor on the other side game me a whole box of homegrown veggies
> 
> 
> 
> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Good fences make good neighbors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't have a fence but a row of arbovitas is in the hub's plans
> 
> 
> 
> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Poison.. did you name yourself after the band?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol i never even knew there was a band called poison lol. i have poison dart frogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poison was an awesome band. I had a huge crush on them when I was like 14
Click to expand...




lol i dont like rock


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We live in a subdivision and the association rules say no fences. I never wanted a fence the whole time I lived here before now.



I can't imagine owning a house, yet not really owning the house.


----------



## Kerryann

We actually looked for a house in an association after my best friends property value was all but destroyed when a couple of her neighbors painted their houses crazy colors  so it has it's good and bad. It sucks that we can't add on more to this house because we do love this place, but at the same time they mandate a certain amount of uniformity to ensure everyone's value doesn't get impacted.


----------



## Edna

I love my fence And I love my neighbors. We all just had a great time trying to get this little girl's flat bike tire fixed. Looks like I'm making a trip to ALCO tomorrow to get a white 18x2.125 tire and tube. Two neighbors came over to offer a hand and tools and supplies, and we still couldn't get the thing fixed.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I want pics of the blue kitties.



So far, I have not spilled blue paint on any of the kittens (or yellow), but I did have one climb up the ladder to try to help me. 

Here are a blue and a blue tiger, hope they will do.










Edna said:


> I love my fence And I love my neighbors. We all just had a great time trying to get this little girl's flat bike tire fixed. Looks like I'm making a trip to ALCO tomorrow to get a white 18x2.125 tire and tube. Two neighbors came over to offer a hand and tools and supplies, and we still couldn't get the thing fixed.



That's the type of neighborhood to be in.


----------



## poison

i remember when my cat had babies we only had one blue tabby and his name was smoky


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> i remember when my cat had babies we only had one blue tabby and his name was smoky



How many kittens did she have?


----------



## poison

i think 6 but one was dead


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So far, I have not spilled blue paint on any of the kittens (or yellow), but I did have one climb up the ladder to try to help me.
> 
> Here are a blue and a blue tiger, hope they will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the type of neighborhood to be in.





They are so cute.


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> i think 6 but one was dead



Still have any of them?


----------



## dmmj

I had a bluish one when I was little, like 30 years or so ago, his name was also smokey.


----------



## Tillasaurus

Me too. I had one named Smokey and one named Ashley. I also had Jackson, Scooter Leroy, Cleo, Idgie, and Maximus Longfellow


----------



## Jacqui

We had a Smokey, too. The two pictured are Angel and either Sky or Cloud (can't tell which one it really is). They are brother and sister.


----------



## poison

no sadly we had to get rid of them a few years ago because the house we were moving to didnt allow pets. ill see if i can find a pic of them


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I can honestly say that I have never owned a cat.


----------



## jaizei

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I can honestly say that I have never owned a cat.



pffft, that's because you can't own a cat.

They own you.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I can honestly say that I have never owned a cat.



You have not lived, til you have been owned by one.





jaizei said:


> pffft, that's because you can't own a cat.
> 
> They own you.



 so very true!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Guess I'm just not much of a cat person. I prefer dogs, and since I have my birds, I wouldn't trust a cat


----------



## Jacqui

Dogs have their place, but cats also have their own dimension they live in. You could have birds and cats, just have to train it the same way you did so your dogs didn't think the birds were squeaky toys.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Dogs are so easy to train though... you just have to get it through their heads right away that if they touch the bird, you are going to kill them  I don't think a cat would get it. Besides, I know for a fact at least one of my dogs would rip a cat to shreds if given half the chance.... really hates cats, they are almost as much fun to chase as rabbits for her


----------



## Yvonne G

I think the whole ..."cats can't be trained..." thing is way off base. If you take the time, you can train a cat. I don't train mine to do tricks (other than to retrieve), but when Molly, my in-the-house cat came to live here as a kitten, I taught her to stay off the kitchen counter and table. She is now about 5 or 6 years old and I can leave food, even an open can of cat food, on the counter and go outside, and she will not jump up there to get it. She also has been trained to leave me alone while I'm eating, and knows that just as soon as I put the plate down she can come over. She knows, "Do you want to go outside?" and will run to the door. She knows, "Do you want to eat?" and runs to the kitchen. Here lately she has learned what, "Do you have a flea?" means, and when I ask that, she'll run into my bathroom and jump up on the vanity so I can take a flea comb to her. She LOVES to be combed and brushed.

If Jacqui lived closer, I'd take in those calico cats in a heart beat!


----------



## Kerryann

Before my husband I had two cats. One was old and incontinent so I put him down and the other I gave to a family friend. My husband is deathly allergic to cats even though he loves them. My big old cat cracker was almost like having a third dog. He wrestled with the dogs and would even beat up the dogs and take their food. He was an awesome cat  RIP buddy. My little cat hershey was was trainable. She learned all kinds of tricks and was about as sweet as any cat I ever owned. In fact when I had to re-home her I had a good long list of people to choose from. She is a six lb tortoise shell that has looked like a kitten her whole life. She is still around but getting old now too. 
I think cracker haunts me though. Sometimes when I am downstairs in my house I swear to god I hear him meowing. It's creepy because he never even lived in this house. He was a white cat so it could be pretty easy for him to transition to a white ghost


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I think the whole ..."cats can't be trained..." thing is way off base. If you take the time, you can train a cat. I don't train mine to do tricks (other than to retrieve), but when Molly, my in-the-house cat came to live here as a kitten, I taught her to stay off the kitchen counter and table. She is now about 5 or 6 years old and I can leave food, even an open can of cat food, on the counter and go outside, and she will not jump up there to get it. She also has been trained to leave me alone while I'm eating, and knows that just as soon as I put the plate down she can come over. She knows, "Do you want to go outside?" and will run to the door. She knows, "Do you want to eat?" and runs to the kitchen. Here lately she has learned what, "Do you have a flea?" means, and when I ask that, she'll run into my bathroom and jump up on the vanity so I can take a flea comb to her. She LOVES to be combed and brushed.
> 
> If Jacqui lived closer, I'd take in those calico cats in a heart beat!



I agree with the training of cats. I wish you did live closer, for so many reasons and those three kittens (if we could catch them) would be on the way to your house in a flash. Luci Furr however is not available nor the two I didn't have pictures of who are some of the spoiled house pride.





futureleopardtortoise said:


> Besides, I know for a fact at least one of my dogs would rip a cat to shreds if given half the chance.... really hates cats, they are almost as much fun to chase as rabbits for her



Hmmm sounds like an untrained dog to me.  I have a couple of cats who would be willing to teach your dogs a few things.  Our two large dogs (the lab mix and the coonhound) both love *their* cats, but strange cats can be in danger. Our dogs often give the cats baths and the cats sometimes even return the favor.


----------



## dmmj

It has been rocking and rolling here, 3 minor earthquakes (all under 5) in less than 8 hours.


----------



## Laura

really? Time to check the earthquake website! HANG ON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> It has been rocking and rolling here, 3 minor earthquakes (all under 5) in less than 8 hours.



I wonder if, Tom dropped an elephant?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm sounds like an untrained dog to me.  I have a couple of cats who would be willing to teach your dogs a few things.  Our two large dogs (the lab mix and the coonhound) both love *their* cats, but strange cats can be in danger. Our dogs often give the cats baths and the cats sometimes even return the favor.



Nope, she's very well trained, just compulsive about cats... and rabbits.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been rocking and rolling here, 3 minor earthquakes (all under 5) in less than 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if, Tom dropped an elephant?
Click to expand...

3 Times?
I am a little bummed I really wanted that russian male tortoiseboy is getting.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm sounds like an untrained dog to me.  I have a couple of cats who would be willing to teach your dogs a few things.  Our two large dogs (the lab mix and the coonhound) both love *their* cats, but strange cats can be in danger. Our dogs often give the cats baths and the cats sometimes even return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, she's very well trained, just compulsive about cats... and rabbits.
Click to expand...


It was my belief, that a well trained dog knows how to not give in to it's compulsions. 





dmmj said:


> 3 Times?
> I am a little bummed I really wanted that russian male tortoiseboy is getting.



Umm domino effect?

So why didn't you try for him or did you? ... and sorry.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Have you ever owned a high drive Border Collie?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm sounds like an untrained dog to me.  I have a couple of cats who would be willing to teach your dogs a few things.  Our two large dogs (the lab mix and the coonhound) both love *their* cats, but strange cats can be in danger. Our dogs often give the cats baths and the cats sometimes even return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, she's very well trained, just compulsive about cats... and rabbits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was my belief, that a well trained dog knows how to not give in to it's compulsions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Times?
> I am a little bummed I really wanted that russian male tortoiseboy is getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm domino effect?
> 
> So why didn't you try for him or did you? ... and sorry.
Click to expand...



No I tried but the person went with him instead, not angry just bummed.


----------



## Edna

20 years ago when I adopted my last cat (as a tiny kitten) we also had a year-old yellow lab. She was a really dingy dog, but it only took one tiny bit of instruction and she understood that the kitty was part of the family. Many happy evenings were spent with the dog chewing on a succession of new rawhide bones and the kitty chewing on the dog's face. That kitty could be clawing her with all four paws and biting too, and the dog just smiled. Ah, wish I had photos.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> No I tried but the person went with him instead, not angry just bummed.



Been there, done that.  I know you know this, but still going to say it, your turn is coming. There are a lot of lovely Russians out there looking for homes and caretakers such as yourself.





Edna said:


> 20 years ago when I adopted my last cat (as a tiny kitten) we also had a year-old yellow lab. She was a really dingy dog, but it only took one tiny bit of instruction and she understood that the kitty was part of the family. Many happy evenings were spent with the dog chewing on a succession of new rawhide bones and the kitty chewing on the dog's face. That kitty could be clawing her with all four paws and biting too, and the dog just smiled. Ah, wish I had photos.



Sounds sweet. Edna, we could bring a kitten along to you... sounds like you could use one (or we could even send a half dozen or so).


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I want a kitten, I really do, just don't think the dogs, or my mother, would appreciate it. 

We get Russians dumped at Petco to put up for adoption all the time... except we ask half sale price which is still way more than they are worth for them... thankfully as an employee I can technically get them for free, if I ever chose to adopt one


----------



## Jacqui

Edna, you must be so excited and anxious with the possible pending egg laying!!


----------



## dmmj

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I want a kitten, I really do, just don't think the dogs, or my mother, would appreciate it.
> 
> We get Russians dumped at Petco to put up for adoption all the time... except we ask half sale price which is still way more than they are worth for them... thankfully as an employee I can technically get them for free, if I ever chose to adopt one


Adopt the females and ship them to me. It is a good thing I don't work there.


----------



## Jacqui

Yes David for you perhaps it's a good thing, but maybe not for the tortoises.


----------



## dmmj

I would of course adopt them all, males and females. I would probably have them coming out of my ears.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Edna, you must be so excited and anxious with the possible pending egg laying!!



It is exciting, but I understand that it's a process and a lot of things have to be right for it to work out. If I feel an OMG!!!!!!!! coming on I'll try to chill a bit and let that pass before I figure out my next move.

No kittens, please. If I decide I MUST have a cat it would be easy to pick one out at the shelter. A really nice cat just can't hide the fact.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I don't know how to tell the genders... I have wondered if maybe I should "adopt" them and then rehome them properly through here. At petco they could get adopted by a run of the mill average idiot when it comes to torts.


----------



## dmmj

Russians are very easy to sex,males have long tails that they hold to the side and they have a slit, and females have short tails with a little star mark at the end of the tail.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> Yes David for you perhaps it's a good thing, but maybe not for the tortoises.



Just realized, if somebody read this and didn't read where you said it was a good thing you didn't work there, they might think I was saying living with you would be bad for those tortoises. Hope it was clear that was NOT what I was saying.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I am a little bummed I really wanted that russian male tortoiseboy is getting.



I have one you can have. He is growing all new scutes under his old dead bone on the carapace, but he's ready to come to your house any time you can come get him.

My daughter just called to tell me about an ad in today's paper for doberman pups for $300. I've called and left a message. Hope they still have some.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I want a puppy


----------



## blafiriravt

Oooooo Dobie pups! How cuuuuute!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Fingers crossed for you Yvonne, I know how long you have been wanting one.


----------



## Kerryann

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I want a kitten, I really do, just don't think the dogs, or my mother, would appreciate it.
> 
> We get Russians dumped at Petco to put up for adoption all the time... except we ask half sale price which is still way more than they are worth for them... thankfully as an employee I can technically get them for free, if I ever chose to adopt one



I would have a whole herd. I mean the whole basement level could turn into a tortoise cage hmmm.. I'd have to add a lot of heating 
I would love more tortoises



emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little bummed I really wanted that russian male tortoiseboy is getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one you can have. He is growing all new scutes under his old dead bone on the carapace, but he's ready to come to your house any time you can come get him.
> 
> My daughter just called to tell me about an ad in today's paper for doberman pups for $300. I've called and left a message. Hope they still have some.
Click to expand...



I hope you get your puppy.. when you do I demand pics.. lots of pics


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a kitten, I really do, just don't think the dogs, or my mother, would appreciate it.
> 
> We get Russians dumped at Petco to put up for adoption all the time... except we ask half sale price which is still way more than they are worth for them... thankfully as an employee I can technically get them for free, if I ever chose to adopt one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have a whole herd. I mean the whole basement level could turn into a tortoise cage hmmm.. I'd have to add a lot of heating
> I would love more tortoises
Click to expand...


And so it starts. Then slowly furniture starts to be placed in storage or gotten id of to make room for "just one more enclosure". 

I'd be taking females and all the really really old timers (I have a thing for the old ones)


----------



## Edna

emysemys said:


> My daughter just called to tell me about an ad in today's paper for doberman pups for $300. I've called and left a message. Hope they still have some.



I hope you get one and she's perfect!

Hovabator and vermiculite ordered, relevant pages in _Hermann's Tortoises_ highlighted and noted with temps in farenheit, tortoise resting in hide.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Hovabator and vermiculite ordered, relevant pages in _Hermann's Tortoises_ highlighted and noted with temps in farenheit, tortoise resting in hide.



 Sounds like your ready to go! Wait, camera batteries all charged up??


----------



## Yvonne G

There were two females, a black/tan and a fawn. When you think of "fawn" you think the color that boxer dogs are, but she's actually sort of a lighter version of "red." She's a little older than I would have liked, but still a puppy - 3 months. I had a heck of a time getting her to be still for a picture. I got lots like this:









and a few like this:








Then I finally thought of putting down some food and was able to get this:







First thing tomorrow I'll have to go to the store and get her some puppy food, a bed and some teething toys. Her little "needles" are spaced so far apart...teeny tiny little needle teeth in that great big head.

But wait 'til you see her face. She has the neatest eyes.


----------



## Jacqui

Awww! Congrats and about time!! I have never had a fawn (just b/t, blue and a red), but know what they look like. Wonder how much sleep your getting tonight?  Better watch the computer cords...


----------



## Edna

I love seeing dogs with their natural ears! She's great, Yvonne!


----------



## MooingTricycle

Enjoy! I say buy grain free, its easier on dogs digestive systems and has less junk. We feed our dog Raw, "Vital Essentials"


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I think I may be the only person on the planet left that really loves the looks of a dog with well cropped ears and a well docked tail. But, hey, either way looks aren't nearly as important as personality. 

I can't wait to see face pictures


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I think I may be the only person on the planet left that really loves the looks of a dog with well cropped ears and a well docked tail. But, hey, either way looks aren't nearly as important as personality.
> 
> I can't wait to see face pictures



Hey on this we agree! Atleast with dobermans. Uncropped ears always in my opinion make them look like silly clowns, not the proud dignified guard dog that should be respected. I have had them both ways, as we did with our Brussels Griffons. But with some breeds the clown look suits them fine.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may be the only person on the planet left that really loves the looks of a dog with well cropped ears and a well docked tail. But, hey, either way looks aren't nearly as important as personality.
> 
> I can't wait to see face pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey on this we agree! Atleast with dobermans. Uncropped ears always in my opinion make them look like silly clowns, not the proud dignified guard dog that should be respected. I have had them both ways, as we did with our Brussels Griffons. But with some breeds the clown look suits them fine.
Click to expand...


In my opinion, no dog looks more dignified than a great dane with beautifully cropped ears  

At petco, we have a lady that comes in all the time with her two dobies, both cropped ears. They just secrete dignity, though, it's like they know they are above everyone else in the room.


----------



## Jacqui

I agree a Dane is another dog who looks best with cropped ears.


----------



## poison

i hate seeing dogs with cropped ears


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

poison said:


> i hate seeing dogs with cropped ears



Why?


----------



## Kerryann

She looks so dang cute from what I can see of her. How as her first night home? I am so happy for you and her


----------



## Yvonne G

MooingTricycle said:


> Enjoy! I say buy grain free, its easier on dogs digestive systems and has less junk. We feed our dog Raw, "Vital Essentials"



I use Taste of the Wild. My old dog loves it and she's very healthy-looking (not counting all the old-age stuff). Plus there is not much poop.

I'm not going to have her ears cropped. Been there...done that! Its not worth the pain the pup goes through, just to end up with one ear up and one down, or both laying on top of her head, etc.

I let her sleep on the bed with me so that I would wake up when she woke up and take her outside before she pee'd in the house. She's past that stage where they pee all the time, so its a little harder to know when to take her outside. But so far no accidents.

She's pretty tuned in to me, however, she doesn't come when I call her...and she can run faster than me, so its a little scary when we go outside. 

I'm having a hard time coming up with a name. She has real big feet, so was thinking about Yetti. But somehow it just doesn't fit.


----------



## Edna

futureleopardtortoise said:


> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hate seeing dogs with cropped ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


I once heard an interesting discussion by a person who said this about cropped ears:
The wolf has prick-ears. If you want a breed with flop ears, such as Great Danes, Dobies, Boxers, to have prick ears, just go back and create the breed again from prick-eared dogs and select for prick-ears. 

I think Boxers with natural ears are much much cuter than Boxers with cropped ears.

And I'm completely inconsistant because I love a docked tail and think there are several breeds that are not usually docked that would be better docked.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

There is always a historical reason for doing the cropping, though. Also, I doubt you could ever make a great dane with naturally erect ears when they are that big 

I think a docked tail would be nice, the sole reason being my dog has knocked over countless things with her tail, including our christmas tree a few years back. Docking tails also has a historic purpose, too, though.


----------



## Jacqui

A lot of the reasons where for cosmetic looks, such as the dignity thing we touched on earlier and the more commanding "fierce" look. Some folks offer the ear cropping helps reduce chance of ear infections, too. Often the tail docking was suppose to help cut down on various dangers in the dog's working life or like getting burrs (as in hunting dogs). I think a lot of it, is what your use to seeing and so it looks "odd" to not see it. If I got a Doberman puppy today, I honestly don't know if I would go to the expense and discomfort to try to do the ears. Of course, if I were competing in conformation I would.


----------



## Edna

Human-habituated doe at the park last night:
She left the park and advanced toward bf and I and our 3 dogs. We did not give ground so she went back into the park. When I released Po to play tennis ball, Po chased one deer from the park, then returned to us, unaware that a doe was chasing her. When she saw that one she chased it from the park. It attempted to chase Po two more times before giving up. When Po was a youngster a bunch of deer walked into our game of fetch. She chased them then but they just milled without leaving the tiny area where we were playing. Since then she's figured out how to move them, and she knows I'll back her up if need be.

These deer are as far away as you can get from "Bambi." They are generations of living in town. They are habituated to people, they jump fences and attack or kill small dogs in their own yards. My beagle can't be alone in our yard because of the deer.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Wow, that's scary. Reminds me of the video posted a year or so ago of a momma deer attacking an old dog. 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JgtT9uKWdA[/video]


----------



## Edna

Ponette and I are on a 1 woman 1 dog mission to make the deer around here a little more wild.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay, first off that cat so reminded me of a few of ours. What really got to me were the fools taking the pictures. They saw what the Mother deer did to the dog, why were they not calling that cat back right away after that?

I never thought about deer being aggressive. The one we have down by the garden, runs the second you stop your truck, it sees you, or you say a word. I guess it goes back to what happens when we start taking the true wild out of the wild life, huh. I mean I have saw what happens when rutting deer and humans mix. 



Edna said:


> Ponette and I are on a 1 woman 1 dog mission to make the deer around here a little more wild.



That's a good thing because otherwise both deer and humans will end up getting hurt.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I almost got trampled by a male deer in rut season... I was young and I didn't appreciate it until much later, how close I got to being killed by that thing. 

I think another big thing, especially with the deer in the video, is deer are VERY protective of their offspring. More so than a lot of animals I've seen.


----------



## Jacqui

I was amazed she didn't let the cat have it at the start. I think she realized the cat was not meaning harm. Then when she saw the dog, with it being a larger predator, she reacted and then became even more protective, which is why the cat ended up in trouble.


----------



## Edna

That video made me physically ill. Deer don't belong in town.


----------



## Jacqui

Was a cute fawn. To be honest, wish I had been able to be as close to it as the cat. What I have really wanted to see, are the white deer. I can't remember where it was we delivered to, but it's an old Army (?) base that has a large population of white deer. I looked and walked around, but never did see the darn things.


----------



## Edna

Hole #2, as I type


----------



## Kerryann

There's a place in Canada that lets you pet rescued fawns. This little guy loved my carrots 






It shocked me when I first saw that video. 

It makes me sad that a lot of animals are coming into cities and suburbia but where do they really have left to go? There has been a problem with coyotes in my area this summer and we always have a ton of deer. A couple weeks ago I was driving home and saw two fawns and a mama deer like three houses down from mine.


----------



## Edna

The skunks and rattlesnakes and badgers have the same problem with loss of habitat, but people don't welcome them into town, thinking they're oh-so-cute.
Around my city there are thousands of acres of open BLM land. No lack of a place to go.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Hole #2, as I type



Having an excited moment for ya! It's been awhile since you posted this, any news???





Kerryann said:


> A couple weeks ago I was driving home and saw two fawns and a mama deer like three houses down from mine.



What is sad is I live in the country (well on the edge of a village of less then 80) and I have not saw a singe fawn yet this year. I saw the coyote on my way over into KS to get gas this morning.


----------



## Edna

The hunting zone here is cutting way back on tags because the wild deer out there aren't reproducing. Ironic, because in Rawlins they're all twinning and the survival rate is high.

3 EGGS!


----------



## Jacqui

I saw! CONGRATS!!!! 

Is the difference because the ones in Rawlins are getting to eat all the city grown plants, not living off the wild plants that are hit hard due to drought?


----------



## dmmj

Edna said:


> Hole #2, as I type


This post could be considered dirty.


----------



## Edna

dmmj said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hole #2, as I type
> 
> 
> 
> This post could be considered dirty.
Click to expand...


Yes, and then I would have to post it in the "Off Color Chit Chat" forum



Jacqui said:


> Is the difference because the ones in Rawlins are getting to eat all the city grown plants, not living off the wild plants that are hit hard due to drought?



Probably. I'd like to see the powers that be relocate a bunch of the ones we have here. It could solve two problems!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hole #2, as I type
> 
> 
> 
> This post could be considered dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and then I would have to post it in the "Off Color Chit Chat" forum
Click to expand...


----------



## dmmj

Anyone else in CA feel like they live in a 3rd world country when the state declares a flex alert, and asks you to conserve because they enviro nuts won't let any more power plants be built?


----------



## Jacqui

What is a "flex alert"?


----------



## poison

dmmj said:


> Anyone else in CA feel like they live in a 3rd world country when the state declares a flex alert, and asks you to conserve because they enviro nuts won't let any more power plants be built?



i have no idea what you talking about lol


----------



## dmmj

The state of CA has not built any new power plants since the 70's if I remember correctly, yet the population as increased steadily, so instead of trying to solve the problem of brownouts, they have flex alerts which means if you signed up for it (for a lower rate) you need to conserve energy, of course they want every one to not use appliances until 6 or 7 o'clock when it gets cooler.


----------



## Jacqui

Ok. I am also going to guess today is a really hot one, so folks have the ACs cranked up?


----------



## poison

oh...



Jacqui said:


> Ok. I am also going to guess today is a really hot one, so folks have the ACs cranked up?



i do lol


----------



## dmmj

today, yesterday, of course I have a swamp cooler, which used less electricity, but does the state say thank you? no of course not.


----------



## poison

what part if CA do you live at?


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> what part if CA do you live at?



Let me guess... LA if memory serves


----------



## poison

thats cool i live in sd


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I personally think it's a nice idea.

and for the record, I'm one of those Enviro nuts


----------



## dmmj

I am and have always been a environmentalist, a sane one, there are us the sane ones and the wackos. I live in LA county, but not the city, I couldn't handle living in a big city. BTW flex alerts don't solve the problem, it's like trying to put a band aid on a severed stump, nice try but it ain't gonna stop the blood flow.


----------



## Jacqui

So is having the alert on, causing you to cut back any?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I agree, but at least they are trying something. I wouldn't consider myself a "wacky" environmentalist, either. Just wish people would get their heads out of their egotistical butts and realize the world isn't going to last forever at the rate we are using it up.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I agree, but at least they are trying something. I wouldn't consider myself a "wacky" environmentalist, either. Just wish people would get their heads out of their egotistical butts and realize the world isn't going to last forever at the rate we are using it up.



It's not?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> So is having the alert on, causing you to cut back any?


I got my swamp on and my computer, nothing else, but that is normal for me.




futureleopardtortoise said:


> I agree, but at least they are trying something. I wouldn't consider myself a "wacky" environmentalist, either. Just wish people would get their heads out of their egotistical butts and realize the world isn't going to last forever at the rate we are using it up.


I won't comment on this statement.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is having the alert on, causing you to cut back any?
> 
> 
> 
> I got my swamp on and my computer, nothing else, but that is normal for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but at least they are trying something. I wouldn't consider myself a "wacky" environmentalist, either. Just wish people would get their heads out of their egotistical butts and realize the world isn't going to last forever at the rate we are using it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't comment on this statement.
Click to expand...




what?


----------



## dmmj

futureleopardtortoise said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is having the alert on, causing you to cut back any?
> 
> 
> 
> I got my swamp on and my computer, nothing else, but that is normal for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but at least they are trying something. I wouldn't consider myself a "wacky" environmentalist, either. Just wish people would get their heads out of their egotistical butts and realize the world isn't going to last forever at the rate we are using it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't comment on this statement.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
Click to expand...



Well in all honesty trying does not solve anything if you have a medical emergency do you want a doctor to try and help, or one who can fix the problem. Flex alerts only make people feel good about it, since most people are at work anyways so they can't really cut back when they really need it. I would rather see more power plants being built, hell build some solar and wind to help alleviate the energy problems, but flex alerts don't work.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> The state of CA has not built any new power plants since the 70's if I remember correctly,



But what about all the wind generator and solar panel fields?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I don't think I even really understand the flex alert thing. I am assuming that the people who advocate them are stuck in the 70s, but I'd sure as hell rather have a doctor that tries to help than one that doesn't even care, if that makes any sense


----------



## Jacqui

I see you just mentioned the solar and wind in your last post, just before I sent mine.


----------



## dmmj

Regarding solar and wind, I seem to remember reports saying even if we covered all of the state in them it would not make much of a difference overall. Now if private individuals (tom has one I believe) want to install the on private property go for it. The main problem with solar and wind, the places that are good for them are also CDT habitats. Plus the payback on them is like 20 years for people and that is when they usually break down. so it is sort of revenue neutral. We need to increase the research before they implement it full scale. Like I said I am a common sense type of enviro.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I don't think I even really understand the flex alert thing.



Think of it like a Tornado warning. The flex alert is saying "we are running at capacity level or near to it currently, please cut back on energy usage or we are going to go over capacity and have a brown out". But it is only giving you a guess that things could go bad. Also like a tornado warning, most folks ignore them. just like with the tornado warning


----------



## dmmj

What's a tornado? is that like a sky quake?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

yup. except scarier


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> yup. except scarier



yeppers


----------



## dmmj

I am babysitting for the next week


----------



## Jacqui

Cuties!!


----------



## Edna

Sweet puppies!


----------



## Yvonne G

Get that dog off the table!! 

Its a little blurry, but you can see those beautiful eyes:


----------



## poison

why couldnt i come on the site?


----------



## dmmj

poison said:


> why couldnt i come on the site?


I think the site was updating

And yvonne if you think you can get her off of the table be my guest, that is her spot when she comes over here.


----------



## Kerryann

All of these puppies are making me giddy.. 
We luckily don't have power problems in Michigan yet but the population growth is going to cause the issue to become worse. I also have to say that working in technology that the resource demand is ramping up as the technology increases. Everyone's everything is a mini computer which is pulling power. When your house loses power and everything goes off you then can realize how much you really have running at all times. 



emysemys said:


> Get that dog off the table!!
> 
> Its a little blurry, but you can see those beautiful eyes:



Seriously.. she needs a smooching


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm Yvonne, what's all the stuff all over your floor???  Has she wore you out today?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Jacqui said:


> Ummm Yvonne, what's all the stuff all over your floor???  Has she wore you out today?



*LOL, looks like it....*


----------



## Yvonne G

Quite the contrary...*I* wore *her* out:






She had 4 siblings and they were kept in two of those dog fences tied together. Way too small for that many pups. There were children, but I don't think they played with the pups. She doesn't know how to play with *me*, but she plays very well by herself. She goes from toy to toy, tossing them up in the air and chasing them. But she has a hard time distinguishing between the toy and MY things. She loves the fringe on the throw rugs. She has tried to pull the spread off the bed. If I have something to do, I'll take her outside and run around with her for a few minutes, then she'll nap so I can...balance my checkbook or look at the forum. My old dog, Grace, tore up a Boston terrier a few years ago while I was pet sitting, so I've been afraid to leave her alone with the pup, but when we're outside running around, old Grace tries to run and get the pup to play too. But the pup (Dusty??? Rusty??? Little Puppy???) is a bit afraid of her. Grace has a big tumor in her throat, so breathing comes hard for her. So you hear her huffing and puffing. Its a pretty scary sound, especially for a puppy to hear.


----------



## BowandWalter

Ahhhh! There's a baby leopard tortoise for sale in Vancouver! I want it but I'm literally packing up in two weeks to go to university  Some other Canada person should scoop him/her. If it was possible for it to be a cohabitant in Walters table I would be all over it, but it can't, so I'm sad.


Also for anyone who remembers my old account and the blue tiger Oscar story, I'm going to be putting up pictures of him soon because he's so unusual looking, still blue green, with yellow markings instead of red, and light blue fins with black polka dots. None of his siblings turned out strange (My friend owns the store and ordered all of them when she heard how strange he is, so I've watched them all grow into normal oscars).


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like you found the way to get a nice clear snap shot of her.  Sounds like she will be keeping you on your tip toes for awhile.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Quite the contrary...I wore her out:
> 
> She had 4 siblings and they were kept in two of those dog fences tied together. Way too small for that many pups. There were children, but I don't think they played with the pups. She doesn't know how to play with me, but she plays very well by herself. She goes from toy to toy, tossing them up in the air and chasing them. But she has a hard time distinguishing between the toy and MY things. She loves the fringe on the throw rugs. She has tried to pull the spread off the bed. If I have something to do, I'll take her outside and run around with her for a few minutes, then she'll nap so I can...balance my checkbook or look at the forum. My old dog, Grace, tore up a Boston terrier a few years ago while I was pet sitting, so I've been afraid to leave her alone with the pup, but when we're outside running around, old Grace tries to run and get the pup to play too. But the pup (Dusty??? Rusty??? Little Puppy???) is a bit afraid of her. Grace has a big tumor in her throat, so breathing comes hard for her. So you hear her huffing and puffing. Its a pretty scary sound, especially for a puppy to hear.



She's such a cute little bugger!! I love pups 

I'm sitting at a restaurant named falafel king waiting for my truck to be finished at belle tire. I am on my tablet the hubby got me as a present. Yesterday my boss gave me a kindle. I went from zero tablets to two in a day. Too funny


----------



## Edna

I used to eat falafel, or tried to anyway. It tastes good and seems like a good idea, but I think it could be called 'feel-awful' instead.


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> I used to eat falafel, or tried to anyway. It tastes good and seems like a good idea, but I think it could be called 'feel-awful' instead.



They are very high in fiber if you aren't used that kind of fiber load


----------



## dmmj

If I had a dollar for every time I got distracted, I wish I had some ice cream.


----------



## Edna

Oh! Look! A chicken!


----------



## MooingTricycle

I tried falafel Recently, very delicious!! Speaking of puppyhood nightmares!! My dog (Carl, 2.5 yrs now) was slightly destructive as a pup, we had to do crate training. He chewed some side moulding, ripped out threads in my carpet, chewed a couple flip flops and ate, entirely except for two feet... a sculpey sculpture of a dragon my friend made me years before.. was awful. He had toys and chews and everything! After crate training we never had to contain him again, he was just a SUPER high energy puppy who wanted any sort of attention...  Hes a Border, Husky Pointer mix!


----------



## Edna

MooingTricycle said:


> Hes a Border, Husky Pointer mix!



Oh my, that's quite the mix!


----------



## MooingTricycle

Edna said:


> Oh my, that's quite the mix!



Hes a great dog, my very first OWN dog. He knows about 20+ commands so far. No trick routines though... at least not yet.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I got distracted, I wish I had some ice cream.



I agree.. Wait what?

Who ever designed massage chairs so that they do that thing that pokes you in the butt is sick and twisted :=/


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...I promise...this will be my last group of puppy pictures. Don't worry, I won't inundate you with them, but these are just so cute:



*"H-m-m-m...this looks interesting"*







*"What's wrong, mom? What did I do?"*






Hard to tell in the picture, but she has mud all around her nose, all over her belly, and up to her knees!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Ok...I promise...this will be my last group of puppy pictures. Don't worry, I won't inundate you with them, but these are just so cute:
> 
> 
> 
> *"H-m-m-m...this looks interesting"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"What's wrong, mom? What did I do?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell in the picture, but she has mud all around her nose, all over her belly, and up to her knees!


She is a doll. I am not anywhere near bored. I love the puppies


----------



## dmmj

Looks like if I am gonna visit yvonne's place, I better bring some doggy snacks.


----------



## Jacqui

How did she like the bath? Keep showing us puppy pictures, nobody is getting tired of them yet.

 ...10....9....8...7...6...5...4...3...2...1...0...


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry...I just don't have time to sit still very long. 


Today is Edna's special day. Any plans, Edna?


----------



## Kerryann

Happy birthday
Have a fabulous day!


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy Happy Birthday Ms Edna!!​*


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's where my in-the-house cat, Molly, has to stay until she gets used to having a puppy in the house:






She's in my bedroom window between the glass and the blinds. Thank goodness, the pup isn't interested in the cats at all, but Molly doesn't know that yet. I even have to feed her up there. But I draw the line at placing the cat box on the window ledge...h-m-m-m...now that I think about it, the cat box has been pretty clean the past couple days.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Molly. I wish I could go for days without any of my catboxes being used.   Of course round here, I would get worried that the dogs are helping me clean them. Yuck!


----------



## Jacqui

It has been a great afternoon here so far. To celebrate Edna's birthday, I took my two youngest out to eat and I had hot apple pie (minus the crust) with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## dmmj

You know I think that if people winked in real life as much as they do in text messages, the world would be a real creepy place.


----------



## Edna

emysemys said:


> Here's where my in-the-house cat, Molly, has to stay until she gets used to having a puppy in the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's in my bedroom window between the glass and the blinds. Thank goodness, the pup isn't interested in the cats at all, but Molly doesn't know that yet. I even have to feed her up there. But I draw the line at placing the cat box on the window ledge...h-m-m-m...now that I think about it, the cat box has been pretty clean the past couple days.



I totally recognize the look on that face! My beloved cat Poojah hid in the basement for a month when I brought home our second beagle. She never really warmed up to them, but did come to a play understanding with Iris, the one I have now.



Jacqui said:


> It has been a great afternoon here so far. To celebrate Edna's birthday, I took my two youngest out to eat and I had hot apple pie (minus the crust) with ice cream for dessert.



Mmm, hot apple pie! Hot pie is one of my favorite kinds of pie. Right up there with cold pie

Steamboat Springs is dog friendly and we had a good time dog-watching. There were two Portugese Water Dogs playing fetch in the river. Downtown there was a family with two Leonberger pups, a 9 month old and a 9 week old. Lots and lots of very nice, very happy, dogs.


----------



## Yvonne G

Edna said:


> Steamboat Springs is dog friendly and we had a good time dog-watching. There were two Portugese Water Dogs playing fetch in the river. Downtown there was a family with two Leonberger pups, a 9 month old and a 9 week old. Lots and lots of very nice, very happy, dogs.



Dogs??? Did I mention that I have a new puppy?


----------



## Edna

And she's beautiful, Yvonne. Is she going to keep her lovely natural ears?


----------



## Kerryann

I have been stressing all day about or trip and traveling with the torts. I think it will be okay. 
I had my h.s. Reunion tonight. It was fun.


----------



## Zamric

Good Day to all my TFO Friends! I am back from 2 weeks Medival Camping trip in Pennsylvania (Pennsic War 41 for all you SCAers out there). All my torts where carred for by my son, and tho he did a fine job in most places, Eros and Gaia's Twin enclosure was very dry (44%humidity). I think he was afraid to mist in AT LEAST a gallon of water a day and just misted till the Meter read 70% and stopped without saturating the substrate. All is good and it looks like Gaia even gained back the 10 gm she lost before i left.

Happy Sunday! (It's good to be home!)


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Dogs??? Did I mention that I have a new puppy?



*Ya did???*





Edna said:


> Mmm, hot apple pie! Hot pie is one of my favorite kinds of pie. Right up there with cold pie
> 
> Steamboat Springs is dog friendly and we had a good time dog-watching. There were two Portugese Water Dogs playing fetch in the river. Downtown there was a family with two Leonberger pups, a 9 month old and a 9 week old. Lots and lots of very nice, very happy, dogs.





I recalled that about you and apple pie.  So your day was a good one? Some rather interesting and not the norm dogs you watched.





Kerryann said:


> I have been stressing all day about or trip and traveling with the torts. I think it will be okay.
> I had my h.s. Reunion tonight. It was fun.



It will be okay. How many years?





Zamric said:


> Good Day to all my TFO Friends! I am back from 2 weeks Medival Camping trip in Pennsylvania (Pennsic War 41 for all you SCAers out there). All my torts where carred for by my son, and tho he did a fine job in most places, Eros and Gaia's Twin enclosure was very dry (44%humidity). I think he was afraid to mist in AT LEAST a gallon of water a day and just misted till the Meter read 70% and stopped without saturating the substrate. All is good and it looks like Gaia even gained back the 10 gm she lost before i left.
> 
> Happy Sunday! (It's good to be home!)



You did take pictures correct? You will be starting a thread to show us these pictures correct?


----------



## blafiriravt

dmmj said:


> You know I think that if people winked in real life as much as they do in text messages, the world would be a real creepy place.



Lol! Can you imagine if this applied to all emoticons? The human race would be much more interesting, for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

blafiriravt said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I think that if people winked in real life as much as they do in text messages, the world would be a real creepy place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Can you imagine if this applied to all emoticons? The human race would be much more interesting, for sure.
Click to expand...


 Yes it would.


----------



## dmmj

NASA's robot curiosity landed on mars. Early pictures show no sign, of ESPN, beer, or naked women. This makes it very clear men are not from mars.


----------



## BowandWalter

My Moms heirloom tomato, I feel that because it has reached 12 feet tall it should have some recognition. It's kind of imposing.


----------



## Edna

That's some tomato! I, for one, appreciate that you put it here instead of giving it its own thread. What kind of tomato is it?


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> View attachment 25951
> 
> 
> My Moms heirloom tomato, I feel that because it has reached 12 feet tall it should have some recognition. It's kind of imposing.



I agree! Which variety is it?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been stressing all day about or trip and traveling with the torts. I think it will be okay.
> I had my h.s. Reunion tonight. It was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be okay. How many years?
Click to expand...




It was my 20th. How creepy is that? I don't feel so old. I had a great time. It was also interesting to see how many people who I graduated with that still live in our hometown. My mom still lives there.
I realized yesterday that I don't want the torts in the camper while we are going because they could overheat if something goes wrong with the electrical. I went to petsmart today to get travel cages. Traveling with tortoises is not easy  I think they are going to love the rocks at the beach though.


----------



## BowandWalter

Edna said:


> That's some tomato! I, for one, appreciate that you put it here instead of giving it its own thread. What kind of tomato is it?



I didn't think it warranted an entire thread, it is just a tomato.



Jacqui said:


> I agree! Which variety is it?



Neither of us remembers. We got it from the leering Italian man who has a booth at the organic market where I get Walters food, he's really hard to understand, and always in a raging bad mood. So neither of us are brave enough to ask him.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Neither of us remembers. We got it from the leering Italian man who has a booth at the organic market where I get Walters food, he's really hard to understand, and always in a raging bad mood. So neither of us are brave enough to ask him.


----------



## Yvonne G

Next time you see him ask if he has a brother that sells soup in Brooklyn (a little Seinfeld humor).


----------



## Jacqui

What???!!! No puppy pictures tonight?  Does she have a name yet?


----------



## BowandWalter

emysemys said:


> Next time you see him ask if he has a brother that sells soup in Brooklyn (a little Seinfeld humor).



I have seen him violently rip the tomatoes back from startled customers while yelling "NO FOR YOU". They looked decidedly startled.


----------



## Jacqui

Wow what a character!


----------



## Edna

BowandWalter said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you see him ask if he has a brother that sells soup in Brooklyn (a little Seinfeld humor).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen him violently rip the tomatoes back from startled customers while yelling "NO FOR YOU". They looked decidedly startled.
Click to expand...


LOL That's a tomato with a history, then! It might need its own thread! I hope it's a lovely Roma. They're my favorite.


----------



## BowandWalter

He's interesting, I'm convinced the only reason he let us buy one is because my Mom is friends with a lady from a prominent Italian family in town. It seems to make him like you more then the average random person wanting a tomato.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> I hope it's a lovely Roma. They're my favorite.



Until this year I had never tried a Roma, either eating or growing. I have Roma, but really love the San MarzanoÂ type roma.


----------



## Jacqui

Welcome to another chit chatty week!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

woohoo! 







I think that picture should be "inspirational rescue image" of the year.... do they have an award for that? If not, they should make one, and that picture should win...


----------



## Jacqui

The eyes don't show well enough, is my criticism of it.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

that's because they were closed


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> What???!!! No puppy pictures tonight?  Does she have a name yet?



I tried Rusty for a while, then Dusty, but neither seemed to fit. I've been calling her Jenny for the last couple days. I guess that's going to be it. I fitted a harness on her last night. This a.m. we're going to the vet for a well-baby visit.


----------



## Jacqui

No shots needed?



futureleopardtortoise said:


> that's because they were closed



I am saying for a great picture, we humans want to see sad soulful eyes looking at the human.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, she's due her second set of baby shots.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

the only shots my dogs get are rabies anymore (and only because it's the law  ) but they did get all their puppy shots.



Jacqui said:


> I am saying for a great picture, we humans want to see sad soulful eyes looking at the human.



I suppose, but she was so terrified she wouldn't even open them... maybe this is where photoshop should be utilized?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Yeah, she's due her second set of baby shots.



Poor baby. How was she on her car ride when you brought her home?


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Monday 
Today is my Thursday 



emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What???!!! No puppy pictures tonight?  Does she have a name yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Rusty for a while, then Dusty, but neither seemed to fit. I've been calling her Jenny for the last couple days. I guess that's going to be it. I fitted a harness on her last night. This a.m. we're going to the vet for a well-baby visit.
Click to expand...


I like Jenny  
How did she like going to the vet?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jenny was pretty intimidated in the truck and at the vet. She worried the whole time. She was a real good girl, though, and laid down on the seat quietly. While we were in the waiting room the lady next to me asked why the pup was so quiet, shouldn't it be bouncing around? Well, doberman pups are really not like that. They're pretty quiet in strange situations. But believe me, she's plenty bouncy at home in her natural environment!

She got her second round of puppy shot and the vet did a skin scraping on some bumps that she has...similar to acne...on her ankles and knees. Not mange, thank goodness!


----------



## dmmj

My vet makes the vet techs give the shots, so the dogs will dislike them and not him.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> My vet makes the vet techs give the shots, so the dogs will dislike them and not him.



I have known a few Vets like that. 

Glad her visit went well!


----------



## Edna

The vets I go to are so good my dogs don't even know they are getting a shot.


Did you know there are 3 Chic-fil-as in Colorado Springs?


----------



## Kerryann

My dogs love going to the vet too. They get petted and special treats. The dogs vet is an animal lover so he dotes on them. Cicis neurologist calls her the miracle dog. She gets all wiggly when she sees him


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Did you know there are 3 Chic-fil-as in Colorado Springs?



Planning on chicken soon? When is school starting?


----------



## Edna

Ah! Can't wait to pack me off with my books and classes and meetings, huh? Well that's OK. I will work in my classroom on a volunteer basis on Wed, start my series of meeting and such on Thur, students start next Wed. 
Chicken is definitely in my future!


----------



## Jacqui

No actually am going to miss not having you around as much.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

you are going to school?


----------



## Yvonne G

There used to be a Chic-Fill-A in Fresno, but it was WAY over on the opposite side of town from me. Too much traffic and it took about 45minutes to get there. Not worth the effort. But when I went to Ft. Worth for my grand daughter's graduation we went there to lunch (in their town, not in Fresno  ) and it was DELISH!!!

Did I mention I have a puppy?


----------



## Edna

You, dear, have puppy on the brain. That's OK, probably the way it should be. Grub up every single sweet puppy moment.



Jacqui said:


> No actually am going to miss not having you around as much.



Well if I'm on here too much a good friend would say, "Get on back to school!!"


----------



## wellington

Hey, emysemys, did you ever get your puppy yet.
BTW She's beautiful


----------



## Edna

futureleopardtortoise said:


> you are going to school?



I'm a teacher, reporting for duty on Thursday. I'm also taking classes working on my Masters degree. Those classes start the week of Aug 27. I took 3 classes last semester, only 2 this time so it should be a piece of cake!!

When do your classes start?


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Well if I'm on here too much a good friend would say, "Get on back to school!!"



But your not on here *too* much.


----------



## dmmj

Let's eat grandma
Let's eat, grandma
Another life saved by punctuation.


----------



## Edna

Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Edna said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are going to school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a teacher, reporting for duty on Thursday. I'm also taking classes working on my Masters degree. Those classes start the week of Aug 27. I took 3 classes last semester, only 2 this time so it should be a piece of cake!!
> 
> When do your classes start?
Click to expand...


August 20th  Goodbye, freedom!


----------



## dmmj

Has anyone had the waffles fries at chick fil a?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm not a huge fan of chik fil a


----------



## dmmj

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I'm not a huge fan of chik fil a


So is that a no then.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I can't remember.  I've had their chicken once, I can't remember if the waffle fries were part of the meal.

I have been an "anti-pire" for the past 7 months now, I think, and today is finally the day... maybe... Going to the dentist for them to try on my canine implants for the third time... maybe the third time is the charm and they will actually fit perfectly this time


----------



## Edna

dmmj said:


> Has anyone had the waffles fries at chick fil a?



Spill. Are they good? Are you thinking about trying them? 




futureleopardtortoise said:


> August 20th  Goodbye, freedom!



Study hard and make us proud! 
What classes are you taking this semester?


----------



## dmmj

I've never had them, as there are no chicks by me, but everyone says they are the bomb. (note to homeland security people monitoring this, that was not a threat)


----------



## Jacqui

Ever wonder how so many of our phrases got started?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Edna said:


> Study hard and make us proud!
> What classes are you taking this semester?



Microeconomics (barf), English, Speech, Intro to Ethics, and Statistics... my first two years are dedicated to getting everything that has nothing to do with my major that is required anyways out of the way 

Because of dual enrollment and AP testing I've already technically completed a semester. I think I have 13 credits going into college.


----------



## Edna

Is your English class a lit class? Composition? If you think about the way microeconomics plays out in your real life, it will make the class better for you. I find micro much more comprehensible than macro.



Jacqui said:


> Ever wonder how so many of our phrases got started?



Thanks to the wonders of the internet, you can find out how they began.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Composition, I believe, although I'm too stuck in high school mode to even know the difference. And I suppose... maybe taking microeconomics right away will help me manage my money better 

Oh geez, funniest thing ever. I fed Carl and was misting down his habitat so I saw him eat for a bit... he got a piece of leaf stuck on his nose, and instead of wiping it off like he usually does, he was attempting to eat it. He stuck his neck out as far as it goes, reached up as high as he could, and for some odd reason that darn leaf went with him  Almost as funny as my leopard gecko trying to eat his own reflection.


----------



## Kerryann

Everything is packed and ready to go for when I get home from work today. We are leaving later than I had planned due to an emergency client meeting. 
I have never had to pack so much for a trip. I will take a pic of the convoy (what I feel like this has turned into) tonight before we take off. Packing two dogs and two tortoises felt like I was packing for a family of ten . I also had to prep and pack all of our food for the weekend. 
I CANT WAIT..
Sad news is.. I have a product launch tomorrow and a launch on Friday so while I will be away, I wont truly be off


----------



## Jacqui

Do try to relax and have some fun.


----------



## dmmj

In regards to using the internet to look stuff up.


----------



## Edna

Did you notice that your post was #7777? That has to be significant, somehow.




dmmj said:


> In regards to using the internet to look stuff up.



Mmm hmm. Do an internet search on tortoises and you will directed to this site.


----------



## pdrobber

Hello. How is everyone?


----------



## dmmj

I wish I could fall asleep, but my A.D.D kicks in, and well basically one sheep, two sheep, cow,turtle,duck, Ol mcdonald had a farm HEEEEY MACARANA.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I am on anti-depressents for other random things, but they make my ADHD kick in and since they just upped my dose, I haven't slept in a week and I feel just as hyper as ever!!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hello. How is everyone?



Well hi stranger! Hows all in Peter's world? Still liking the new place? Did you see, Yvonne got a puppy!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Peter! Is everything ok? I got a puppy!!!


----------



## dmmj

Wait did someone get a puppy? this is the first I have heard about this.


----------



## blafiriravt

awwww cute little puppy


----------



## pdrobber

Hi! All is fine, just been busy...cute puppy. Looks like a Weimaraner mix. Is it? Didn't you want a Doberman?

I'm at the parents place so I am spending time with the torts and thought of you all. Going through plans to section off part of the yard for sulcata and russian year round enclosures which means we're also looking into sheds.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hi! All is fine, just been busy...cute puppy. Looks like a Weimaraner mix. Is it? Didn't you want a Doberman?



A weimar mix, hmmmm goes back and looks at picture again...okay I could sorta see where you got that. *hint* If the ears were standing up, what would you think it was? or if it were black with the tan....


----------



## BowandWalter

Today at my job (I work in a grocery/liquor store) an immensely drunk guy on some sort of other drugs came in, he started freaking out that we didn't have his pizza. We had like 3 different kinds of pizza, probably 6 pizzas in all. Because he was obviously not going to listen to reason, or realize that there were lots of pizzas, all the pizzas we normally have. Our conversation ended with me leaning far across the counter, getting in his face, staring him in the eyes, and saying "I ate your pizza. It was delicious".


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

At petco drunk people occasionally come in, too... it's really awkward... I don't like it.


----------



## BowandWalter

I love drunk people. They're so funny, I grew up in Lund, which is where I'm working, so I'm pretty used to these people. The people I don't like are the ones buying contraceptives. They always seem weird and awkward, or they try to flirt, I'm always like "no, so much no" to those people.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hahaha, yeah... that's nasty... It just sucks when they come into a petshop and want to hold everything.


----------



## BowandWalter

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Hahaha, yeah... that's nasty... It just sucks when they come into a petshop and want to hold everything.



Yes. Oh gawd. I worked in a pet store a year ago, and a bunch of drunk teens decided that they HAD to hold the anoles. They complained at me for ages, then opened the cage when I wasn't looking, and got epically bitten by the big male. It was poetic justice.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

They are not quite as bad as the kids. Some lady who always has like five kids with her that always want to hold everything even told me once that coming to Petco was like going to the petting zoo for them, because they didn't have time to make it to the actual zoo.... SERIOUSLY!? We have better things to be doing than standing there watching you hold a cornsnake. And she's one of those moms that has to take pictures of them doing everything on her phone.

Needless to say, we all pretend to be VERY busy if we aren't actually (we usually are) when she shows up.


----------



## BowandWalter

There's always people like that in pet stores, my personal favorite was the small child who filled his pants with fancy gold fish (the round ones). It was just before I started working there, apparently he had 53 in his pants when his mom tried to get him to go to the bathroom. When they got him to confess he also admitted to having a collection of them in one of the un used back rooms, he had hundreds piled behind some old junk, literally over 200 of them. Not counting the to decomposed to distinguished ones.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> There's always people like that in pet stores, my personal favorite was the small child who filled his pants with fancy gold fish (the round ones). It was just before I started working there, apparently he had 53 in his pants when his mom tried to get him to go to the bathroom. When they got him to confess he also admitted to having a collection of them in one of the un used back rooms, he had hundreds piled behind some old junk, literally over 200 of them. Not counting the to decomposed to distinguished ones.



That's very sad


----------



## dmmj

Well drunk people in a liquor store are the worst, If they were intoxicated I can't sell them any, plus after 2 it can't be sold. of course being drunk they can't grasp that concept.


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> That's very sad



It was pretty horrifying in an "a three year old dad what?!" sort of way. It also didn't say much that his mother hadn't noticed this over the year he'd been "collecting", or maybe he's just an exceptionally sneaky toddler. 



dmmj said:


> Well drunk people in a liquor store are the worst, If they were intoxicated I can't sell them any, plus after 2 it can't be sold. of course being drunk they can't grasp that concept.



Really? In Canada we can sell as long as we're open, and to any state of intoxicated person. It might be different because Lund is out in the middle of no where?


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> A weimar mix, hmmmm goes back and looks at picture again...okay I could sorta see where you got that. *hint* If the ears were standing up, what would you think it was? or if it were black with the tan....



So it is a Doberman? LOL


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Really? In Canada we can sell as long as we're open, and to any state of intoxicated person. It might be different because Lund is out in the middle of no where?



Really if sell to drunks or underage minors, you can get big fines and loose your license to sell. Not just the person who sells the booze, but the store too. Once your drunk your suppose to be cut off from buying any more, even in a bar.





pdrobber said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> A weimar mix, hmmmm goes back and looks at picture again...okay I could sorta see where you got that. *hint* If the ears were standing up, what would you think it was? or if it were black with the tan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is a Doberman? LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Edna

I had a parent come to conferences drunk once. Early afternoon, too, right after school. Her kids were SO embarassed! At least she was a happy drunk.

My grandma used to call me drunk. She called my sister, too, but my sister yelled at her and hung up on her so then it was just me. I didn't love that she was drunk, but I did love her enough to listen to her so she kept calling me. I miss her.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My mother called me drunk once... it was mildly entertaining. Thankfully she was on vacation and that's not a regular thing.


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Really if sell to drunks or underage minors, you can get big fines and loose your license to sell. Not just the person who sells the booze, but the store too. Once your drunk your suppose to be cut off from buying any more, even in a bar.





Sadly drunk people can come in and buy pizza, or not, but they can complain bitterly that you don't have their pizza.
Because we're out of jurisdiction we have different rules, I think the Lund store is still the only liquor store far away that the rules excludes them.


----------



## Jacqui

I only remember my Mother once apparently having been drunk, I did not see her in that state but the next day she had a hangover. It was on my birthday and I was like 16 perhaps. As we got in the habit of doing, for my birthday we would go to the Henry Dorley Zoo in Omaha. I felt bad for her and had wanted to cancel, but she tuffed it out. I remember we stopped at Sambos for breakfast on the way (not something we normally would do). It's funny but of all the birthdays I have ever had, I only recall like two of them and this is one. 

I have not ever gotten drunk, which in my Irish family is a rare thing to be able to say. My sister is the type a drink is enough for her to get the tippsy giggles, but then she once every ten years may have that one drink. My brother is a mean drunk from what I saw the one time he got drunk around me with my father. From that one time, I also learned my father was a crying type of drunk. Interesting how being drunk brings out different things in different folks.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My father was a depressed and suicidal drunk... so because of that I am never drinking. Ever. Okay so I've taken miniscule sips of things that my mother happens to be having, she knows, don't worry . I personally think alcohol of any kind tastes nasty.


----------



## Jacqui

I personally do not like the taste of most alcohol. I do however love the sweet tropical types, the ice cream ones, and a few wines. The closest I came to getting drunk was when I was working at a bar. One afternoon we started working on experimenting with different types of ice cream drinks. Man were they yummy and could really sneak up on you.


----------



## Yvonne G

The only time I drink ANYTHING is when I'm thirsty. So drinking something that to me tastes bad, isn't an option. And going out specifically to drink doesn't appeal to me at all. I don't like the taste of any alcoholic drinks or coffee. I only drink water, milk and tea.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I really like grape juice...


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I really like grape juice...



 Me too. I am going to have a drink tonight however. Kelly was nice enough to send me some cactus fruits, so I could try his drink. It's the juice from the fruit, rum, oj, and a splash of pineapple juice. With today being warm, I am looking forward to this.


----------



## dmmj




----------



## Jacqui

How can I have a bad time David? Not even going to be driving or walking any where.


----------



## BowandWalter

Well this is my smaller Oscar, with a 15 dollar catfish lodged in his throat. Cat fish rescue failed, so it's lunch now. The one karma is because Billy has now eaten 4 of my cichlid tank occupants, he now lives with Gussie. My BIG Oscar.


----------



## Edna

BowandWalter said:


> View attachment 26256
> 
> 
> Well this is my smaller Oscar, with a 15 dollar catfish lodged in his throat. Cat fish rescue failed, so it's lunch now. The one karma is because Billy has now eaten 4 of my cichlid tank occupants, he now lives with Gussie. My BIG Oscar.



Aww, that's really sweet of you to buy him such expensive foods. I'm sure he appreciates it! I love Oscars! They have so much peronality.


----------



## BowandWalter

Oscars are my favorite, which is why I've ignored his other discretions. Sadly I really liked the catfish, his name was cotton eyed joe, because he was missing an eye. I'm fairly sure he's dead or I'd have tried harder to get him back.


----------



## blafiriravt

It's 7:30am here in Vermont. Getting ready for fall to kick in again. Good morning everyone


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning 
Vacation is going great. I keep trying to load pics but not enough connectivity.


----------



## pdrobber

blafiriravt said:


> Getting ready for fall to kick in again. Good morning everyone



Good morning! I love fall! Can't wait.


----------



## Jacqui

I dislike fall.  To me the plants come back to their full glory with the heat turned down, but for me that is tainted with the knowledge that soon they will be dead. Sorta like sitting at the bedside of a terminally ill person knowing each breath could be their last, yet also knowing they have all the mental facilties about them and are in no pain. Besides, I just got all those darn plants planted! To me fall means having to start playing the in and out game with the tortoises.  Can you say backache?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> I dislike fall.  To me the plants come back to their full glory with the heat turned down, but for me that is tainted with the knowledge that soon they will be dead. Sorta like sitting at the bedside of a terminally ill person knowing each breath could be their last, yet also knowing they have all the mental facilties about them and are in no pain. Besides, I just got all those darn plants planted! To me fall means having to start playing the in and out game with the tortoises.  Can you say backache?



Agreed! Everything dies in fall  Except my birthday is also in fall and then I will be a legal adult in the state of Nebraska... well crap now I REALLY hate fall :O


----------



## Laurie

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Agreed! Everything dies in fall  Except my birthday is also in fall and then I will be a legal adult in the state of Nebraska... well crap now I REALLY hate fall :O



I LOVE the fall. Here, all the leaves change color, the air turns crisp, the smell of fires going, scarecrows, apples , ooo warm apple pies, pumpkins, mums, waiting for that first snowfall! It's one of my favorite seasons


----------



## Yvonne G

er...did I mention that I have a new puppy?


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Agreed! Everything dies in fall  Except my birthday is also in fall and then I will be a legal adult in the state of Nebraska... well crap now I REALLY hate fall :O



So when is this big day?


----------



## blafiriravt

Autumn is one of my favorite seasons, for many reasons  
LOL Yvonne! Looks like the pup has been busy!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> er...did I mention that I have a new puppy?



Do I see the throw rug is loosing it's fringe?  What is the most serious trouble she has gotten herself into so far? Has she made friends yet with the old dog? Is the cat still hiding out in the window?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Everything dies in fall  Except my birthday is also in fall and then I will be a legal adult in the state of Nebraska... well crap now I REALLY hate fall :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when is this big day?
Click to expand...


November 2nd. It's the Day of the Dead in Mexico... I like to think that that somehow means something


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> November 2nd. It's the Day of the Dead in Mexico... I like to think that that somehow means something


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't like fall. It makes me depressed to notice the days are getting shorter. Even though I'm not fond of the heat, I'm a summer time person. I LOVE the longer days.

Grace, my older doberman, isn't happy to have the puppy in her back yard. She started a fight with the pup the other day and I had to clump her on the head with the rake (I was picking up poop). They get along ok as long as they steer clear of each other.

I've evolved the pup's name from Jenny to Ginny. It just rolls off the tongue easier and fits her better. She's a chewer. She mouths everything that she can see. All my throw rugs are in piles. That one picture shows her chewing up a piece of kindling, and there are pieces of chewed wood all over the floor. She really loves those soft toys that look like stuffed animals only with no stuffing. She runs around like a crazy person with one in her mouth, tossing it up in the air. I'm pretty lucky that she plays well by herself. If I notice that she is restless, I'll take her out into the pasture and we run around out there for a bit. The cat comes out now, but she still isn't happy with the pup. She has given her a swat on the nose a couple times. The cat misses her play time. I'll have to figure out how to get rid of the pup for a bit in the evenings so I can play with the cat. I wanted a doberman so I would have a "faithful companion" dog. A dog that goes with me wherever I go, and is there all the time. Ginny is all that. She follows me everywhere. She stays right near me when we go outside. I have to lift her over the tortoise fences as I go about my business. I'm totally happy with this little doggy. She's a real good girl. And if I'm on my toes, she poops and pees outside every time. So far only one accident in the house.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I fostered a dog named Genny. My sister ended up adopting her, and I get in trouble if I forget to spell it right, since it's now spelled Geni. She was one of my favorite fosters and now I get to see her all the time  We also get to babysit her when my sister goes out of town. Funny story about her. The shelter we took her from said she was a 5 year old purebred Border Collie male. We got this dog in, and it's a Newfoundland PUPPY that happens to be a female... She may be a newfie mix, but she's definitely no male border collie  Has that newfie personality too, sweet as can be, a huge goofball, not a mean or angry bone in her big ole floppy body that thinks it belongs in your lap.


----------



## Yvonne G

Geni's awfully pretty. I just love dogs. Just before I got on the computer right now, Animal Cops Houston was showing a rescued female St. Bernard. I SO wanted to take that dog and brush it. I'll never understand why people get long haired dogs then don't tend to their coats on a daily basis. Because I know that I am basically lazy, I would never get a long-haired dog, even though I dearly love them. Especially the white one that's been on so many commercials lately...the one who worries about his bone in one commercial (the insurance with the red umbrella), and helps bring in the groceries from the car in another commercial. That little dog is SO talented. I wonder if Tom knows its trainer. I make the time every day to brush my in-the-house cat, but thankfully, Ginny has extremely short hair and won't need brushing to look groomed. But she sure needs a bath. Phewie! She smells like old, stinky dog bed.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like the little girl is fitting right in with you. What does she think of the tortoises?


----------



## Yvonne G

She's leery of the great big ones and isn't interested at all in the smaller ones. I've been careful to bring her in each pen with me as I feed and clean, so she gets used to them. But I will never leave her alone with them. Ever.


----------



## Jacqui

Soooo when do we get to see puppy pictures? You seem to not be taking many of them.  Seriously, I know I wanna see more.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> Soooo when do we get to see puppy pictures? You seem to not be taking many of them.  Seriously, I know I wanna see more.



I agree


----------



## Kerryann

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I agree



Me too.. I love puppy pics


----------



## Jacqui

... and it shows this softer sillier side of you too.


----------



## Yvonne G

OK...You've asked for it:











And on a sadder note: My older dog, Grace, is having trouble keeping her balance tonight. Its like her back legs don't want to cooperate and it makes her stagger. She has tumors all over her body, so I'm thinking maybe she has one pressing on some nerves in her spine. If she's no better tomorrow I guess I'll have to call my friend the mobile vet and have her out here to euthanize poor old Grace. I got her when she was 3 and I've had her for about 12 years. That's pretty old for a big dog. I hate this part of pet ownership.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Ginny looks like such a goober. I'm sorry about Grace. I really do believe that dogs know when you don't "need" them anymore, if that makes any sense. We got a puppy that was a second dog to an 11 year old dog that had always been riddled with health problems. She wasn't even particularly unhealthy, but within a few weeks of getting the new pup, she really took a plunge downward. One day she was fine, the next day she couldn't even walk up the stairs or go outside without someone carrying her. It's like she knew that we didn't need her around to take care of us anymore, if that makes any sort of sense.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sometimes adding a pup to an older dog household will infuse new life into the older dog. I was hoping that would happen here. Guess I was wrong. Grace is still a little unsure on her feet this a.m. but not as bad as she was last night. I'm going to hold off on asking the vet over.


----------



## Jacqui

First off *major hugs* Just when things we going so well, seems like something negative has to happen. I am sorry, but hope that she just had a bad day and will continue to get back to her old self. 

Does that silly pup usually sleep on her back? I think that last two pictures are the best so far.


----------



## blafiriravt

I agree, these are my favorites.  
I am sorry to hear of your scare  Hope things get better for her. I hate that anxious scared feeling in that carries in the heart and stomach afterward. I hope you are doing well!


----------



## BowandWalter

emysemys said:


> Sometimes adding a pup to an older dog household will infuse new life into the older dog. I was hoping that would happen here. Guess I was wrong. Grace is still a little unsure on her feet this a.m. but not as bad as she was last night. I'm going to hold off on asking the vet over.



Our old dog has epilepsy, when we got my puppy it perked her right up. We've gotten five more years with Mika then we thought we would. 

Mika staggers after a fit,and acts disoriented. Could Grace have a mild case of it?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I hope all goes well with Ms. Grace


----------



## Yvonne G

For about the past month Grace's stance has been back legs farther apart than a normal dog's position. Last night, when she walked, it was like her back legs didn't want to cooperate, and she staggered to maintain her balance. She also looked a little spaced out. This a.m. her stance is still with the legs far apart, but she's walking and balancing ok. She doesn't look spacey either. No, I doubt it's epilepsy, because it seems to be all the time. 


This is Grace. Its hard to get a good picture of her because she walks towards me and won't stay still. But you can see that she's got something wrong by the say she holds her head. This is a normal position for her:


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Poor baby  getting old has got to stink


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Poor baby  getting old has got to stink



Pretty much exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...I absolutely HATE this part of pet ownership.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Yeah...I absolutely HATE this part of pet ownership.



Me too!  The knowing when to let go, or to give them "just one more day", and the actual loss when they have died.


----------



## Jacqui

*It's sassy Saturday coming at ya all!!!*


----------



## Yvonne G

When I went outside for Ginny poops and pees it was...

*RAINING!!!*


----------



## Jacqui

Rain is a great thing!! It's sorta flirting with the chance of rain here and it's going to be another cool day of only 70s. Feels uncomfortably like fall this last week or so.


----------



## blafiriravt

Mid 70's and sunny here! Beautiful Saturday


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm going to meet Blake and his fiance later this afternoon. I hope his kids do well at the Special Olympics.

Ginny likes to help me pull weeds. I try to keep unwanted weeds out of the Aldabran pen, and I'll pull them then toss them over the fence into the driveway to be picked up later. I reach down and pull a weed whenever I'm in there picking up poop or cleaning waterers. Ginny can squeeze between the fence and the garage and get in and out of the pen. So, she sees me pull up an unwanted weed and toss it over the fence, and being a good little retriever, she'll go out and get it and bring it back in, tossing it and shaking it and just having the best old time (and spreading the seeds!).


----------



## Jacqui

Ginny wants to be sure that there will always be more weeds for her and Mom to play with.


----------



## Yvonne G

My sweet little doggy:






And her older sister:





Grace is real bad at night after dark, and I tell myself I'll have to have the vet out to euthanize her tomorrow...then tomorrow comes and she's more or less ok. Last night she could hardly stand and she kept going around in circles, almost bumping into the fence. I wonder if she has night blindness. Now today she's fine again.

I met Blake and his fiance this afternoon. They are both pretty nice people...but then forum folks usually are! Blake has a male steppe tortoise and a baby sulcata tortoise. He said that his team at the Special Olympics won medals, but then he said that everyone, whether they win or not, gets a medal. So it was a pretty nice day for them. It was quite cloudy and even sprinkled a bit this a.m., and didn't really get hot until after lunch.


----------



## Jacqui

I spent the afternoon cleaning out a fence line. Lots of my non-bindweed P  Edna), the bindweed which I was raised calling Creeping Charlie (but it says it's field bindweed), and assorted other weeds, including two more or was it three more spots of poison ivy.  Most of this was along long strands of old rose bushes, so I am full of thorn cuts and itch all over. Good news is I got to watch my little hummingbird several times, including once at about 2 feet away. Also was kept well entertained by the felines.

Yvonne is she only ever bad at night?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes...she's terrible bad after dark.


----------



## dmmj

You got the dog, did you get the shotgun yet?


----------



## Jacqui

Well here atleast the darkness is slowly slipping into place. The work gloves and clippers are all put away. Outside kitties have their supper. Here I am doing my finial check on TFO, before I call it a night and go upstairs to play with baby kitties.  I see David didn't come and surprise me by doing my dishes.   I hope you all had a productive day, but found time to stop and smell the roses, butterfly bush or whatever.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> You got the dog, did you get the shotgun yet?



No, no gun. I didn't feel safe with that idea. I really doubt I'd be able to actually shoot someone.


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> Yes...she's terrible bad after dark.



I am So Sorry 

I lost Surge on Tuesday after having him by my side for 16 years. My heart goes out to you in this time.


----------



## Jacqui

*It's Sunday!*


----------



## blafiriravt

Happy Sunday!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> I spent the afternoon cleaning out a fence line. Lots of my non-bindweed P  Edna), the bindweed which I was raised calling Creeping Charlie (but it says it's field bindweed), and assorted other weeds, including two more or was it three more spots of poison ivy.  Most of this was along long strands of old rose bushes, so I am full of thorn cuts and itch all over. Good news is I got to watch my little hummingbird several times, including once at about 2 feet away. Also was kept well entertained by the felines.
> 
> Yvonne is she only ever bad at night?



Hays. You can call it whatever you want to 



Jacqui said:


> *It's Sunday!*



That wad supposed to be haha not hays :/ and yay you get your tarantula today!


----------



## Yvonne G

Zamric said:


> I lost Surge on Tuesday after having him by my side for 16 years. My heart goes out to you in this time.



Oh, wow. I'm sorry to hear that. Its never an easy time when this happens.


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost Surge on Tuesday after having him by my side for 16 years. My heart goes out to you in this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow. I'm sorry to hear that. Its never an easy time when this happens.
Click to expand...


It is not. BUT the happy memories help on the low times!:shy:


----------



## blafiriravt

Sorry to hear


----------



## Kerryann

Sorry for your loss.

I am so happy to be home finally.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> That wad supposed to be haha not hays :/ and yay you get your tarantula today!



Did you peak? Seriously, I did not see you there. I also got to go see Mark, Madkins, and then another new member his name is Tom (can't recall his name in here).





Kerryann said:


> I am so happy to be home finally.



Seemed like you just left.


----------



## BowandWalter

I hate pet stores. I got a call from a friend who still works at the pet store I used to work at. They had a canary with a broken leg, and my old manager was going to wring its neck (she likes killing things), there was a huge fuss through which my friend took the bird home so she couldn't knock him off. I went and grabbed it tonight after work, does it have a broken leg? No. It is a perfectly healthy canary with overgrown toe nails which hamper its walking. They were going to brutally kill him over something that could have been remedied in 5 minutes. It's ridiculous. He's even friendly, he jumps right into my hand without any fuss or bother. How someone can find satisfaction in killing something so small and trusting boggles my mind.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wad supposed to be haha not hays :/ and yay you get your tarantula today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you peak? Seriously, I did not see you there. I also got to go see Mark, Madkins, and then another new member his name is Tom (can't recall his name in here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy to be home finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seemed like you just left.
Click to expand...




I didn't have to work on Sunday because I had a rescue meeting  You should have told me what time and I would have tried to make it, I came in at around 4pm and saw that the tarantula was gone and hoped you made it in time


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I didn't have to work on Sunday because I had a rescue meeting  You should have told me what time and I would have tried to make it, I came in at around 4pm and saw that the tarantula was gone and hoped you made it in time



I had wanted to be there, when you opened, but I didn't get done with my "have to do" chores fast enough. So was running late, then I forgot to take into account how slow the wait always is for help at such stores (no offense meant). So my not so carefully planned day really went off track as far as the mental schedule I had set up. I am still waiting for us to have a Nebraska meet up. 





BowandWalter said:


> I hate pet stores. I got a call from a friend who still works at the pet store I used to work at. They had a canary with a broken leg, and my old manager was going to wring its neck (she likes killing things), there was a huge fuss through which my friend took the bird home so she couldn't knock him off. I went and grabbed it tonight after work, does it have a broken leg? No. It is a perfectly healthy canary with overgrown toe nails which hamper its walking. They were going to brutally kill him over something that could have been remedied in 5 minutes. It's ridiculous. He's even friendly, he jumps right into my hand without any fuss or bother. How someone can find satisfaction in killing something so small and trusting boggles my mind.



So are you going to be keeping him? Glad your friend rescued the little guy from the store.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey, Yvonne did I hear you have a new puppy????


----------



## Yvonne G

Did I tell you all that I have a new puppy?


----------



## Kerryann

That nose is so cute  She reminds me of a cartoon dog she is so dang cute!


----------



## Jacqui

Did the picture catch well her actual coloring? 

hmmm... wait there is something wrong with this picture... there are no toys scattered all around.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know, huh...it seems like her actual nose is too big for her face. Hopefully she'll grow into it eventually.

Her color is pretty much what you see in the picture, but maybe slightly lighter. She's sitting behind my computer chair and the only light in the room is from the screen. It was taken with a flash, but I think she's actually a bit lighter.

You can't see it in the picture, but she has an empty plasic water bottle in between her front paws. Its still in one piece, but there's a whole lot of chewing going on!

Molly now feels comfortable enough in the pup's presence to come out of the window:











and after all that hard work chewing up the plastic bottle:


----------



## Kerryann

She needs to grow into those legs too 
You are making me want a puppy again


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> You are making me want a puppy again



Not me! I am so glad Yvonne got this puppy, one of them being I am able to enjoy seeing the puppy but not have to do puppy work.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making me want a puppy again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me! I am so glad Yvonne got this puppy, one of them being I am able to enjoy seeing the puppy but not have to do puppy work.
Click to expand...


It's hard to snuggle a picture though


----------



## Yvonne G

And she really is so snuggle-able! That is, if you can get past the wet nose and slobbery tongue.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It's hard to snuggle a picture though



Believe me around here you normally have to beat off the snugglables.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, I know last year you were looking for red hollyhocks, but I don't know if you still are. I forgot earlier in the season (ie before the heat and drought) to mark which ones of mine are red. So far none of the red ones have rebloomed. However, I have these that are almost black they are so dark. If I get some seeds from them (mainly an if, I get the trees cut down and they can do that without stomping this poor plant) would you want some?


----------



## Kerryann

Soo the day before vacation i had a bunch of my silver fillings replaced with white fillings. The dentist said I'd be sore. Over the weekend my lower jaw was hurting, but my upper jaw was where the work was done. So I took ibuprofen all vacation and just thought it was the soreness I was warned about. One of my besties is a dental specialist, so today I told him my symptoms and I may end up needing a root canal.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Soo the day before vacation i had a bunch of my silver fillings replaced with white fillings. The dentist said I'd be sore. Over the weekend my lower jaw was hurting, but my upper jaw was where the work was done. So I took ibuprofen all vacation and just thought it was the soreness I was warned about. One of my besties is a dental specialist, so today I told him my symptoms and I may end up needing a root canal.



 Ouchie!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, Jacqui! Please, please, please!!!

I know all of you mean well, and I really appreciate the sympathies and condolences, but I'm asking you to please don't send them my way. I've had Grace euthanized and I don't want to talk about it or think about it. The only reason I even mentioned it now is so no one will ask about her in the future. It was a very hard thing for me and I'm putting my head in the sand now.


----------



## dmmj

That's an awesome looking flower jacqui.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

We all grieve in our own ways and I will respect your way to do it, Yvonne.

Anywho... is Hollyhock easy to grow because it does look very pretty but I have a brown thumb.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> That's an awesome looking flower jacqui.



If I get really lucky would you like some seeds off this one, too?





futureleopardtortoise said:


> Anywho... is Hollyhock easy to grow because it does look very pretty but I have a brown thumb.



I too have a brown thumb, so if it grows for me, it's easy.  Hollyhocks are kinda a bit different in that they are considered biennial. That means the first year you really don't get much for flowers if any. The second year is when they really show their stuff. I usually have a ton of seed and end up throwing most of the seeds away. With this crazy year not sure what seed production is like. Would you like some to try? Most of mine are the reds, pinks, and whites. Some are double and some single. So you won't know what your getting.

Edna, you wanted some seeds, but have not PMd your address so I can send them.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I would love some seeds!! They are so pretty! Are they tortoisey plants, though? My mom will think I've gone round the bend if I plant a non tortoise friendly plant


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I would love some seeds!! They are so pretty! Are they tortoisey plants, though? My mom will think I've gone round the bend if I plant a non tortoise friendly plant



I have only tried them once or twice on a couple of tortoises and none of them were real excited about them, but they use to think the same about grape leaves. Like most foods it is probably a learned like. Now if I can get my butt in gear once the season is closer to ending and the hardy hibiscus and the Althea (Rose of Sharon) seeds appear, want some of them too? Both have blooms loved by everybody here.

Althea/Rose of Sharon

















And the hardy hibiscus


----------



## Kerryann

I am at the dentist. Everyone cross their Paddies that i don't need a root canal.  today the pain has very bad 



Jacqui said:


> I have only tried them once or twice on a couple of tortoises and none of them were real excited about them, but they use to think the same about grape leaves. Like most foods it is probably a learned like. Now if I can get my butt in gear once the season is closer to ending and the hardy hibiscus and the Althea (Rose of Sharon) seeds appear, want some of them too? Both have blooms loved by everybody here.
> 
> Althea/Rose of Sharon
> 
> And the hardy hibiscus



Those flowers are so pretty!!


----------



## Jacqui

Even if it is a root canal future, you will atleast be on the road to losing the pain. Hope it's something else that is an easier fix, like a filling that was made too big and is causing pressure on a bottom tooth.

Yes, they are. The hardy blooms can get up to dinner plate size. Seed offer stands for you too.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Even if it is a root canal future, you will atleast be on the road to losing the pain. Hope it's something else that is an easier fix, like a filling that was made too big and is causing pressure on a bottom tooth.
> 
> Yes, they are. The hardy blooms can get up to dinner plate size. Seed offer stands for you too.



You were right. The new fillings were putting of pressure on my other teeth.

So no root canal.. Yay


----------



## Jacqui

Kinda figured it would be that and am glad for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hollyhocks are edible...leaves and flowers.


----------



## Jacqui

Do any of yours like them? So far none of my test subjects have. I don't recall if I have tried them on the big sulcata or the Russians, all of which are just pigs in disguise.


----------



## dmmj

I gathered some flowers one time from a neighbor, and they were hit and miss, my CDT walked away, russians and sulcata ate them, but not enthusiastically.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hmm, I'll still take seeds anyway


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!!


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning everyone.
I found out my grandpa died last night.  He was my last living grandparent. I didn't know him very well but I am still very sad about it.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's too bad, Kerryann. Do you know how old he was?


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> That's too bad, Kerryann. Do you know how old he was?



He was 87. As much as I don't know him well, I do know he was a good man. I have a lot of guilt around this one. 
My dad died before I was born. He disappeared for about three months until they found his body and during that time ugliness ensued between my mom and his family. I only saw them maybe two/three times until I was about 13. (They lived in the same area as us within 20 miles my whole life)
My grandma was diagnosed with cancer when I was 13 and then they/she started making an effort to get to know me. After she died, that relationship went back to the annual holiday cards. 
I resented my mom a bit growing up because I thought she stopped me from seeing them. I had to learn on my own as an adult that she didn't. I don't know if it was too painful for them to see me. I look just like them. In fact now I live only a few miles from all of them and people stop me and ask me if I am related to one of them. I say no to avoid the awkwardness.
So a year ago my uncle died and I went to the funeral. My grandpa asked me to come out and see him which I seriously procrastinated. I recently had lunch with my aunt on that side and had decided to go see him this up coming Sunday. Well.. now it's too late.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, wow. Woulda, coulda, shoulda! Don't beat yourself up over it. Water under the bridge and all that. Maybe now you can make an effort to see the rest of them and get to know them.

None of my family are close. We've each gone our own ways. My sister is the one in the family that likes to be around family. We have relatives up in the PNW and she sees them occasionally. Me? I'd just as soon be a hermit and be left alone.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Both of my grandparents on my dad's side died before I was old enough to remember them, my grandpa when my dad was 9, and my grandma when I was five months old. My mom's mom died of lung cancer when I was 8, and that leaves my mom's dad. We were really close when I was growing up, but a recent debate between him and my mother has left me not really wanting to have much to do with him. He chose my drug abusing, money whore of a cousin (his own mom kicked him out of her house so now he lives with my grandpa, who he has "borrowed" and just down right stolen thousands upon thousands of dollars from for drugs) over my mom who was trying to get him to see sense. Other than that, I don't really see ANY of my family, but I kind of like it that way, I'm nothing like any of them. I am much like Yvonne in that way, I suppose.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry you lost your Grandfather. Perhaps they too had been procrastinating all those years and that's why they did not spend time with you as a child. Sad thing about life, is once we let today slip away from us, we are left without a guarantee of having another chance again tomorrow.
*hugs*


----------



## Yvonne G

A while back a password bot discovered my email password and sent spam links to everyone in my computer. I don't keep an address book, but they used my "trash," "sent," and anyplace where a friend/relative's email was stored on my computer. Since then, I've deleted emails before I get out of my email account. I delete all the sent, all the read, everything. I even go into the recycle bin and delete everything in there.

So I don't know the name or phone number of this gal that was supposed to come over today. I just hate waiting around for someone who doesn't show. She was going to come see my box turtles and their habitats. Be here around "nine-ish." Well, here it is 12-ish, and still no person.

Because of the way my property is situated, if I don't keep my eyes on the driveway, then I never know when someone is here (unless they come looking for me). So I don't feel I can really get into a project. I have to stay in sight of the front of the house. Plus I have to leave the gate open, which means me and the pup have to go out back for doing business stuff.

Gripe, gripe, gripe! Complain, complain, complain! Whine, whine, whine!

Whew! I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Jacqui

Hands Yvonne a big plate of various cheeses to go with her whine.  I know how that goes (the not being able to get into any projects)


----------



## dmmj

This is california, they can't show up on time it would not be cool. I would expect her sometime around winter at the earliest.
You should never carry guilt with dead people, they are in a better place where they don't feel any pain, or so I am told, no first hand experience yet.


----------



## Jacqui

Are they really in a better place? Me, I have no desire to be in a better place, if dead is a requirement.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Are they really in a better place? Me, I have no desire to be in a better place, if dead is a requirement.


I guess it all depends on what you believe.


----------



## Kerryann

After a bad day my funny tortoises made me laugh.

I guess earlier I kind of told some of the story. I will elaborate more so people can understand my regrets.
After my grandma died I thought my mom was keeping me from seeing them since I went from a year of seeing them all the time to never seeing them. I resented her for years. When I was older and through college I went out of my way to reconnect with them. I started going to every family function I was invited too, not many, and tried to get to know them. 
After college, I bought my own home, worked a full time job, started my own company, and was raising my cousin. I felt like even though I came from very poor and uneducated people on my moms side (but rich with love and educated in family), I had done pretty well for myself. I came to the last event I attended and I overheard my uncles and my cousin talking trash about me. They were joking that I probably drove a navigator but lived in a trailer and other horrible things. I was so mortified. That was probably in 1999. 
I didn't see them again until 2006 for my grandpas birthday party. My husband commented that it was really odd to be in a room full of people who looked and acted like me but that were strangers. I left early because I really didn't know anyone and it was awkward. 
I saw them again about a year and a half ago at my uncle's funeral. I really went out of obligation. Extended family was rushing over to see me and talk to me but the family except grandpa stayed distant. My grandpa was so upset. I consoled him and he asked me then to come see him sometime. I always wanted to do it but I think I feared the rejection I felt so many years earlier. The part that hurts the worst is not knowing. Did he want to mend fences? Did he want to have a relationship? I have known that I have always seeked their approval. I was too afraid on so many levels that I would be crushed again like I was after my grandma died when I was young, or when I found out that they basically thought I was "trailer trash" (their words) and it paralyzed me. Now I regret that fear. Now I realize that the worst case scenario is about where I am now and that maybe I would have had a happy outcome.
Over the years I have always wondered if they rejected me because I look so much like my dad? I wont ever know


----------



## BowandWalter

I have an aunt who, when I was 12, told me not to be a wh**e like my mother. She still does, every year. Some family is just not worth your time and thoughts. 

On a cheerier note, I can hear my rescued canary trying to sing in the other room. He's so young that he still has grey banded feathers, I've been playing singing canary music to him in hopes that he'll pick it up because his parents aren't here to teach him, I'm glad he's starting to try singing.


----------



## Jacqui

Is that the canary who had the nail problem?


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Is that the canary who had the nail problem?



Yes, he's had them cut down by the bird rescue lady, so now he can walk properly. He's pretty funny and LOVES any type of vegetable he's presented with. We're actually trying to contact the American Singers Club because he has one of their bands, but it says he should have hatched in 2011. That means he should be 8 months old, he looks like he's just over a month, complete with fuzz! It's so confusing, I'm assuming it's a copy cat, but if any one knows anything about canary breeders his band number is ASC11 B939.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hmm, does the 11 necessarily mean 2011? It could mean the 11th clutch in a particular year or something. I don't know much about the American Singers Club.


----------



## BowandWalter

On the site it says the two numbers after ASC stand for the year, the B939 would stand for the batch and individual bird. I'm waiting for a reply from their secretary... They also are supposedly known for high standards, the canary I have is not a great example of that.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, the B939 is the designation given to the breeder.


----------



## Jacqui

Hiya!!


----------



## Kerryann

I want lunch


----------



## Yvonne G

So what's stopping you?

I have to stick around and see if maybe my box turtle visitor got the days mixed up and is coming today. Once I know for sure, I'm going to town and run errands. I'd like to find a Pizza Hut, or whichever one it is that has the french bread pizzas, and try me some french bread pizza. Love pizza!!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> So what's stopping you?
> 
> I have to stick around and see if maybe my box turtle visitor got the days mixed up and is coming today. Once I know for sure, I'm going to town and run errands. I'd like to find a Pizza Hut, or whichever one it is that has the french bread pizzas, and try me some french bread pizza. Love pizza!!



I went to jimmy johns and I feel like I got a crusty bread sammich  I went with the sliced bread rather than the sub bread. 
French bread pizza sounds amazing actually.


----------



## Blakem

Im just now eating breakfast, and you want lunch! I am not working this morning but have my class at 12:45. 
Summer is over, but I have a fun weekend ahead of me! Tomorrow I am going to my good friends down the road house warming party, Saturday I work from 9-1 and then have a harvest party to go to in the evening. Sunday, church and some good r&r, hopefully no homework. 
I sure hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Kerryann

Work got me coldstone ice cream


----------



## Blakem

Kerryann said:


> Work got me coldstone ice cream



What kind?! I worked there at one point in my life.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, I'd take you to lunch.... all ya got to do is show up. We have a really great Pizza Hut near us.



Kerryann said:


> Work got me coldstone ice cream



That's one place I would like to try. Just kinda afraid once I start, it would become a habit.


----------



## Kerryann

Blake m said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work got me coldstone ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind?! I worked there at one point in my life.
Click to expand...


Chocolate ice cream with brownie and cookie dough chunks topped with caramel and whipped cream. It was so yummy but seriously I couldn't eat all of that!  My employees are so sweet and they know when I am stressed I want the chocolate.


----------



## Blakem

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, I'd take you to lunch.... all ya got to do is show up. We have a really great Pizza Hut near us.
> 
> 
> That's one place I would like to try. Just kinda afraid once I start, it would become a habit.





It's REALLY sweet, thick and creamy. My girlfriend is what I call a professional ice cream eater; she inhales it. Me on the other hand, I can eat about a quarter of a mid size and be done. Cake batter, oatmeal cookie batter, and vanilla bean are popular ones. Their "signature creations" are great as well. 
Kerryann, if you like that then you MUST try Ben and Jerry's half baked. It is my absolute favorite. It also can put a diabetic into a coma...sorry if that's offensive, but I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay guys, let's stop with ice cream talk okay?


----------



## Blakem

okay.


----------



## Kerryann

Blake m said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne, I'd take you to lunch.... all ya got to do is show up. We have a really great Pizza Hut near us.
> 
> 
> That's one place I would like to try. Just kinda afraid once I start, it would become a habit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's REALLY sweet, thick and creamy. My girlfriend is what I call a professional ice cream eater; she inhales it. Me on the other hand, I can eat about a quarter of a mid size and be done. Cake batter, oatmeal cookie batter, and vanilla bean are popular ones. Their "signature creations" are great as well.
> Kerryann, if you like that then you MUST try Ben and Jerry's half baked. It is my absolute favorite. It also can put a diabetic into a coma...sorry if that's offensive, but I wouldn't doubt it.
Click to expand...




Cake batter with yellow cake, whipped cream and strawberries is my favorite.. I am not a big cookie dough person but my employees wanted to load me out with chocolate. I pretty much ate all the toppings and then tossed the rest. They should have got me a kids size. 
Sorry Jacqui


----------



## BowandWalter

emysemys said:


> No, the B939 is the designation given to the breeder.



Ahhhh. That makes much more sense! Their website makes it so hard to figure out. Which part identifies the individual bird?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, the box turtle gal came today. She went home with a nice little 3-toe male turtle. She stayed and visited for about an hour. 

We have a Cold Stone here in town. But its on the other side of town and I never get over that way. I don't get any of the sprinkles or toppings. I just like plain ice cream.

I'm off to the feed store. Talk attcha later.

I don't see a bird number in that series of numbers. You usually have the club's initials, the year the bands were sold, the breeder's designation and then, because you buy a series of bands, numbers ranging from 1 to however many bands you bought. So my bird bands say BSI 10 YMG 1 (and the next one would show 2, then 3, etc)

Brotogeris Society INternational
2010
Yvonne M Gomez
band #1


----------



## BowandWalter

emysemys said:


> Well, the box turtle gal came today. She went home with a nice little 3-toe male turtle. She stayed and visited for about an hour.
> 
> We have a Cold Stone here in town. But its on the other side of town and I never get over that way. I don't get any of the sprinkles or toppings. I just like plain ice cream.
> 
> I'm off to the feed store. Talk attcha later.
> 
> I don't see a bird number in that series of numbers. You usually have the club's initials, the year the bands were sold, the breeder's designation and then, because you buy a series of bands, numbers ranging from 1 to however many bands you bought. So my bird bands say BSI 10 YMG 1 (and the next one would show 2, then 3, etc)
> 
> Brotogeris Society INternational
> 2010
> Yvonne M Gomez
> band #1





Thank you! I found pictures of proper ASC bands. He's definitely not from a proper organization, someone must just be trying to say their part of it without keeping up breed standards ( he was in pretty bad shape) ASC bands have numbers going vertical and horizontal, if that makes sense. His band is just horizontally printed, like someone is being sneaky.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Speaking of icecream... I was incredibly naughty today... I was at an outdoor shopping place to visit my favorite chocolate shop that also sells gelato. So I got myself a nice bowl of gelato while there... then I still felt like something cold and sweet so I stopped by the Orange Leaf (serve yourself frozen yogurt) and got a nice big bowl of that. I need a time out


----------



## Vishnu2

Maybe that's the secret to a great life. ICE CREAM with your choice of toppings.  Life is not so easy right now. My packing adventure is not even close to being over. The movers arrive on Saturday at 4 pm and guess how much we have packed? Lol. Not enough. All the things like water, electric and stuff have been switched over but that's not really important when the movers show up and everything is not in boxes. I am currently in a state of panic. I can't pack during the day due to the children being awake and needing to be supervised so packing is only possible during nap-time and night time. I am going on little sleep from packing the night before and will be traveling 67 miles tonight to make a trip to the new house to drop some breakables off. Why am I whining to you guys? Sigh. 



Vishnu2 said:


> Maybe that's the secret to a great life. ICE CREAM with your choice of toppings.  Life is not so easy right now. My packing adventure is not even close to being over. The movers arrive on Saturday at 4 pm and guess how much we have packed? Lol. Not enough. All the things like water, electric and stuff have been switched over but that's not really important when the movers show up and everything is not in boxes. I am currently in a state of panic. I can't pack during the day due to the children being awake and needing to be supervised so packing is only possible during nap-time and night time. I am going on little sleep from packing the night before and will be traveling 67 miles tonight to make a trip to the new house to drop some breakables off. Why am I whining to you guys? Sigh.



Did I mention I have to make new outdoor enclosures for all my tortoises? Which is going to take me weeks.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Sorry Jacqui



It's okay, I went to McD's and got an Oreo McFlurry.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Orange Leaf is better


----------



## Jacqui

Just sorta relax. Worry and fretting will not only make things seem worse, they waste valuable energy. Do you have a friend who can watch? Or maybe even splurge on a day care center that takes drop ins? Or make a game out of packing with the kids. Like if you sit here and watch your movie, color in your book, whatever, when I get one box (or 2 or 3, whatever) packed, then we can have a reward of McDs, a trip to the park, whatever it may be. Also let them packup their own toys.

Another thing, stop looking at the big picture, that will drive you crazy. Instead make small milestones that are much more workable. Worse comes to worse, let the movers take the big stuff and you move the left over little stuff in your own cars... afterward. So pack the heavy things like the kitchen stuff. Leave only disposables to use from this point on. No more cooking. Leave the paper goods til last as they are light weight.



As for the outside enclosures, for get them. By the time you move and get the needed things out of boxes, your outside tortoise season will be so close to being over it's not going to be a high priority. 



futureleopardtortoise said:


> Orange Leaf is better



Never heard of it. McD's is only about 20 miles away, most likely your talking over 120 miles for an Orange Leaf.


----------



## Jacqui

Was kinda nice this evening, the cloud cover did bring a few sprinkles. It had two of the box turtles thinking it was time to start hunting. I could not let them be disappointed, so I got a tub of worms and moved over a chair and started making worms fall from the sky. I really enjoy watching them tackle those nightcrawlers.  I hope the rest of you have or will be ebjoying the same wonderful kind of evening.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Jacqui said:


> *show Josh we want a chatbox. *



*That would be fantastic!*


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne, I'd take you to lunch.... all ya got to do is show up. We have a really great Pizza Hut near us.
> 
> Pizza hut? pizza hut? come on you know yvonee is a in n out girl, though come to think of it, 2 doubles doubles and some mojo potatoes do sound good.


----------



## Vishnu2

What is an "Orange leaf"?



Jacqui said:


> Just sorta relax. Worry and fretting will not only make things seem worse, they waste valuable energy. Do you have a friend who can watch? Or maybe even splurge on a day care center that takes drop ins? Or make a game out of packing with the kids. Like if you sit here and watch your movie, color in your book, whatever, when I get one box (or 2 or 3, whatever) packed, then we can have a reward of McDs, a trip to the park, whatever it may be. Also let them packup their own toys.
> 
> Another thing, stop looking at the big picture, that will drive you crazy. Instead make small milestones that are much more workable. Worse comes to worse, let the movers take the big stuff and you move the left over little stuff in your own cars... afterward. So pack the heavy things like the kitchen stuff. Leave only disposables to use from this point on. No more cooking. Leave the paper goods til last as they are light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the outside enclosures, for get them. By the time you move and get the needed things out of boxes, your outside tortoise season will be so close to being over it's not going to be a high priority.
> 
> 
> 
> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Leaf is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. McD's is only about 20 miles away, most likely your talking over 120 miles for an Orange Leaf.
Click to expand...





Packing is going, basement is 99% done. Upstairs is 60% done. Family doesn't know but I cut off internet at 6:00 am this morning. Family will be motivated to pack faster. *Evil grin*. We're a bunch of internet junkies. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Orange Leaf is do it yourself Frozen Yogurt. You go in, grab a bowl, and they have like 30 flavors ranging from brownie batter to raspberry. You can fill it up as much as you want, pick from a range of like 40-50 different toppings, then you pay by the ounce. SOOOOO good. I don't know how popular it is but I know the one in Papillion, NE isn't the only one.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Hello all,
how is everyone? Sorry i haven't been around the last two weeks. a lot going on here. I put my two week notice in at work. today is my first day unemployed! it feels strange to say the least... i was there for 8 years. its been so long since i have had to find a job! anyone know of any companies in AZ hiring for part time?


----------



## Jacqui

David, can't offer to take Yvonne to an In "N Out, we don't have any of those. I haven't been to one wither.

Courtney, might be good if you liked yogurt. I am not a yogurt fan, frozen or not.

V,  taking away the internet should do it.  Of course, that means you won't be able to talk to you either.



Melly-n-shorty said:


> Hello all,
> how is everyone? Sorry i haven't been around the last two weeks. a lot going on here. I put my two week notice in at work. today is my first day unemployed! it feels strange to say the least... i was there for 8 years. its been so long since i have had to find a job! anyone know of any companies in AZ hiring for part time?



Sorry or congrats, not sure which one to say.



You know college has started again, when you check bank balances and see charges to the college bookstore for your son going over $700. Now there is how to make money, make college books. 

On the bright side we have rain!! Not a whole bunch but light showers off and on since last night. It's not going to put a dent even in the drought, but a few plants and animals may still pull through with this nice helpful arrivial of rain. Plus chances for more the next two days.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, all!

Going to be a lazy day today. I don't have anything planned.

Did I tell you all that I have a new puppy?

(I don't live at the dump, honest! Its just that my bedroom is the only place in the house where Ginny is allowed to be a puppy.)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, are you ever gonna buy the poor puppy some toys to play with???


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> You know college has started again, when you check bank balances and see charges to the college bookstore for your son going over $700. Now there is how to make money, make college books.




Silly Son! I always check with the online college bookstore to get book titles, then buy the books on Amazon. I save at least 50% of the college bookstore 'used book' prices.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know college has started again, when you check bank balances and see charges to the college bookstore for your son going over $700. Now there is how to make money, make college books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Son! I always check with the online college bookstore to get book titles, then buy the books on Amazon. I save at least 50% of the college bookstore 'used book' prices.
Click to expand...



He and his sister both do that, too. Also sharing books with friends, ect.., Believe me, this boy and his money are not easily parted.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know college has started again, when you check bank balances and see charges to the college bookstore for your son going over $700. Now there is how to make money, make college books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Son! I always check with the online college bookstore to get book titles, then buy the books on Amazon. I save at least 50% of the college bookstore 'used book' prices.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He and his sister both do that, too. Also sharing books with friends, ect.., Believe me, this boy and his money are not easily parted.
Click to expand...



My husband's classes seemed to update the books each year so he couldn't even buy used 
I am sooooo glad the week is over.. soooooo glad


----------



## dmmj

No in and out I can't even grasp that concept? it is like crazy talk.


----------



## Blakem

dmmj said:


> No in and out I can't even grasp that concept? it is like crazy talk.



I do believe they are only in California. I know people who live in Nevada and look forward to California just for the In and Out. I love the way it tastes, but it doesn't fill me up! 

Yvonne, I was surprised that you do let the puppy do that, I'm not sure why I was. Looks like he had a great time! 










Thought of you when I saw these.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> No in and out I can't even grasp that concept? it is like crazy talk.



We have something better, it's a place called Runza.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> No in and out I can't even grasp that concept? it is like crazy talk.



The ole in and out sounds like something not food related


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> No in and out I can't even grasp that concept? it is like crazy talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ole in and out sounds like something not food related
Click to expand...


Could be why David is having problems understanding it, do you think?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

have any of you been dog-shaming.com... so funny!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Ugh, college bookstores :'( Here is the REAL way that Universities make money. I am in a Public Speaking class that MUST be the same for every student in the class, no matter what professor. So, we all have to have this one book. This book also happens to be published specifically for this college, so it's not like we can find it cheaper elsewhere. The bookstore doesn't sell used copies, and you can't rent them. The book is seriously not even bound, it is three hole punched so you can put it in a binder, and the dang thing is $150!!! They can charge you that much because they know you have to pay it or you can't even attempt to pass the class.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> No in and out I can't even grasp that concept? it is like crazy talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ole in and out sounds like something not food related
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be why David is having problems understanding it, do you think?
Click to expand...


I think you are on to something 
I got a picture of my grandpa on the memorial flyer and I picked up a bullet from the 21 gun salute. Would it be too corny to have them framed so I have something to remember him by? I don't have any other pictures. 



futureleopardtortoise said:


> Ugh, college bookstores :'( Here is the REAL way that Universities make money. I am in a Public Speaking class that MUST be the same for every student in the class, no matter what professor. So, we all have to have this one book. This book also happens to be published specifically for this college, so it's not like we can find it cheaper elsewhere. The bookstore doesn't sell used copies, and you can't rent them. The book is seriously not even bound, it is three hole punched so you can put it in a binder, and the dang thing is $150!!! They can charge you that much because they know you have to pay it or you can't even attempt to pass the class.



My husband's professors actually published books and then updated them every year so they could do the same thing. What he studied was specialized but I was pretty sure it was a racket.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, college bookstores :'( Here is the REAL way that Universities make money. I am in a Public Speaking class that MUST be the same for every student in the class, no matter what professor. So, we all have to have this one book. This book also happens to be published specifically for this college, so it's not like we can find it cheaper elsewhere. The bookstore doesn't sell used copies, and you can't rent them. The book is seriously not even bound, it is three hole punched so you can put it in a binder, and the dang thing is $150!!! They can charge you that much because they know you have to pay it or you can't even attempt to pass the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's professors actually published books and then updated them every year so they could do the same thing. What he studied was specialized but I was pretty sure it was a racket.
Click to expand...


I have not yet bought a book that was written by my actual professor. I'm taking pretty general classes right now that are mostly taught by graduate staff, but I'm sure I will get it eventually and it will probably **** me off just as much as buying this stupid book did


----------



## Edna

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Ugh, college bookstores :'( Here is the REAL way that Universities make money. I am in a Public Speaking class that MUST be the same for every student in the class, no matter what professor. So, we all have to have this one book. This book also happens to be published specifically for this college, so it's not like we can find it cheaper elsewhere. The bookstore doesn't sell used copies, and you can't rent them. The book is seriously not even bound, it is three hole punched so you can put it in a binder, and the dang thing is $150!!! They can charge you that much because they know you have to pay it or you can't even attempt to pass the class.



So..... every other student there has purchased and used the same book/binder. Are they not reselling or sharing them?


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, college bookstores :'( Here is the REAL way that Universities make money. I am in a Public Speaking class that MUST be the same for every student in the class, no matter what professor. So, we all have to have this one book. This book also happens to be published specifically for this college, so it's not like we can find it cheaper elsewhere. The bookstore doesn't sell used copies, and you can't rent them. The book is seriously not even bound, it is three hole punched so you can put it in a binder, and the dang thing is $150!!! They can charge you that much because they know you have to pay it or you can't even attempt to pass the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..... every other student there has purchased and used the same book/binder. Are they not reselling or sharing them?
Click to expand...


Of copy them?





Melly-n-shorty said:


> have any of you been dog-shaming.com... so funny!



Nope, I need to check that out.



*Oh I love a rainy morning!!*

I just think it is wrong, when the books for a class cost more then the class. Or when a class calls for multiple books each with a hefty price tag.


----------



## Edna

It's not just college books, Jacqui. The textbooks public schools use are outrageously expensive, too. And school systems buy hundreds of copies at a time, AND the teacher's editions are even higher. To add to the textbook companies profits, districts have textbook adoptions on a rotating basis. Every 5 years, for instance, they WILL replace all math textbooks. Built-in, reliable, you-can-plan-on-it profit for the textbook companies.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

From now on, I will start buying books AFTER the first day of class. I learned that one of the books that the bookstore said was "required" wasn't necessarily all that important for my English class, there's $80 wasted right there. And the book that the bookstore said I needed for microeconomics class was the wrong one, $200 right there. Thankfully they let us do returns up to a certain point. We can't share the books because, even more important than the book, is the workbook that comes with it that we will be turning stuff in from. -_- I guess we could copy but that might **** the teacher off.


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Saturday everyone! Did I tell ya'll that I got a new puppy?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

She's already getting bigger!


----------



## Edna

Ginny is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Yvonne G

Edna said:


> Ginny is such a pretty girl!



I've had such a hard time with "Ginny." Whenever I have to talk to her or call her, "Cindy" is the first thing that springs to mind. For whatever reason, I just can't remember "Ginny." And I'm not fond of "Cindy" for her. In order to remember "Ginny", I have to think, "Carry me back to old Vir....Oh, that's right...GINNY" I DO call her "puppy" a lot, so I'm trying to change "puppy" to "Poppy." Poor thing. Do you think she'll ever get a name?

I gave Poppy her first bath today. No more puppy B.O. She wasn't too happy about it, but she came through with flying colors...and now smells Martha Stewart Doggy Shampoo Peppermint Fresh!

The little monkey just loves water, however, not bath water. I'm going to have to get one of those blue plastic kiddy pools for her. When she gets a drink, for sure the front feet go in the pan, but sometimes ALL 4 FEET have to be in before she can drink. And if the hose is running, but laying on the ground, she's so funny! She bounces at the water, and barks, and runs through it. She really makes me a happy day, just watching her antics. Plus, if I throw her toy she'll bring it back. When I'm on the computer and if I've ignored her, I find 6 or 8 toys all around my chair when I get up.

I wonder how "normal" people deal with wet doggy feet? My kitchen floor looks like a herd of wet dogs has wandered through it. Do you just have to wash the floor every time the dog comes in?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I wonder how "normal" people deal with wet doggy feet? My kitchen floor looks like a herd of wet dogs has wandered through it. Do you just have to wash the floor every time the dog comes in?



Train Ginny.... ummmm Cindy... ummm Puppy... ummmm Poppy... ummm Monkey to sit and wait at the doorway, until you have dried her feet, before she is allowed into the house.


----------



## Yvonne G

This sounds too easy. Is this what people do?


----------



## Edna

I have a black towel by the back door intended for the drying of doggy feet. In real life, though, my dogs are routed down the stairs and into the basement when they have wet feet, and only come into the "house" when they're dry and clean. Poppy is a great name!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

We don't dry our dog's feet. And it's okay about the name. My dogs have so many nicknames, and they each remember their own. Apollo is "Goober", "Puppy", "Po"... and Holly is "Butthead" "Buttface" and "Meaniehead" ... Holly's kind of a brat dog


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> ... and Holly is "Butthead" "Buttface" and "Meaniehead" ... Holly's kind of a brat dog



You know they do say dogs take after their owners...  



In my real world, I have enough to do to make sure *I* am not tracking mud, ect into the house, to make sure the dogs aren't too.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, she's a real jumping bean. Its all I can do to actually CATCH her. She follows me wherever I go, but that's because I'm her protector. But when I reach for her she scrambles out of reach. This is a great game to her. This is one reason I'm sort of sorry I wasn't able to get her at about 8 weeks. She's already so big and so fast, that when she doesn't mind, she wins the game. I guess I'll have to have her wear a dragging rope so I can grab it for training purposes.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning TFO Chatters!!*


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and Holly is "Butthead" "Buttface" and "Meaniehead" ... Holly's kind of a brat dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know they do say dogs take after their owners...
Click to expand...


Well that's okay because she's my mom's dog. Apollo is mine


----------



## Edna

We took the dogs to the park last night as usual. The park we usually play in had the sprinklers on, there was a party in the pavillion, and in general more people around than most nights. Pretty crowded by our standards. We decided to only let one dog off leash at a time, Ponette first. She was having a great time with her tennis ball, really good focus, until 3 teen boys started walking between where her ball was thrown and us. She left the ball and came in to us, giving the boys a wide berth. GOOD DOG! We helped her find her ball and kept playing until she was tired. 
Cami's turn next. I was making short throws for her to try to lessen the chance she'd get distracted. Bf sighted a loose smallish dog in another part of the park and said he'd keep an eye on it. Two throws later, Cami sighted the dog and was off to chase it. The little dog took off running and left the park, with Cami chasing. We set off to retrieve Cami and had only gone a few steps when she came back into the park, still a couple of hundred yards from us. I said I'd give her a whole cookie if she still had the ball in her mouth. When she got back to us she dropped the ball at my feet. GOOD DOG! After that bit of excitement we leashed her and came home.
I'll have to post pics of Cami. She's supposed to be an Aussie, but her little face has some Sheltie or Collie features. Her build is sight-hound, as well as her stride.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Could Cami be a lurcher? 

My dogs have impeccable recall, especially Apollo. I can call them to me when they are chasing after a frisbee I just threw and they will forget the frisbee as soon as they hear the word "Come". They can also be in a dead sprint towards something and if I tell them to stay, they drop so fast they probably get skid marks  When we have a foster that likes to run off, which has happened way too many times for my taste, I always just send Apollo after them. He runs with them all fun and games, and as soon as I call him back, he's racing back towards me, and of course the foster thinks this is part of the game so he/she also comes right back with him. BUT, Holly has a thing for cats and bunny rabbits. If she sees one, she throws all training to the wind and is after that thing in a heartbeat.


----------



## Edna

My dogs have impeccable return, but only recall some of the time lol. She could be a lurcher in the sense of being part greyhound. We saw her father, and he looked Aussie with a collie-ish face. Didn't see the mother.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hmm. Well lurchers are usually sighthound/collie breed mixes, so that's a big possibility if she looks sight hound to you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! You were lucky she came right back. I'm working on that now with Jenny, Ginny, Cindy, Monkey, Puppy, Poppy. Trouble is, by the time I've used all the names I can remember, she's either fallen asleep or has disappeared into the netherworld!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Whew! You were lucky she came right back. I'm working on that now with Jenny, Ginny, Cindy, Monkey, Puppy, Poppy. Trouble is, by the time I've used all the names I can remember, she's either fallen asleep or has disappeared into the netherworld!



 How about the simple name of, HeyU!


----------



## cemmons12

Since I never have anything brite to say, all around a cow's butt is beef!
Have a great night!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ginny is such a pretty girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had such a hard time with "Ginny." Whenever I have to talk to her or call her, "Cindy" is the first thing that springs to mind. For whatever reason, I just can't remember "Ginny." And I'm not fond of "Cindy" for her. In order to remember "Ginny", I have to think, "Carry me back to old Vir....Oh, that's right...GINNY" I DO call her "puppy" a lot, so I'm trying to change "puppy" to "Poppy." Poor thing. Do you think she'll ever get a name?
> 
> I gave Poppy her first bath today. No more puppy B.O. She wasn't too happy about it, but she came through with flying colors...and now smells Martha Stewart Doggy Shampoo Peppermint Fresh!
> 
> The little monkey just loves water, however, not bath water. I'm going to have to get one of those blue plastic kiddy pools for her. When she gets a drink, for sure the front feet go in the pan, but sometimes ALL 4 FEET have to be in before she can drink. And if the hose is running, but laying on the ground, she's so funny! She bounces at the water, and barks, and runs through it. She really makes me a happy day, just watching her antics. Plus, if I throw her toy she'll bring it back. When I'm on the computer and if I've ignored her, I find 6 or 8 toys all around my chair when I get up.
> 
> I wonder how "normal" people deal with wet doggy feet? My kitchen floor looks like a herd of wet dogs has wandered through it. Do you just have to wash the floor every time the dog comes in?
Click to expand...




I bought a 3x5 rubber backed rug and put it by the back door. My floor still looks like I never wash it though because my dog drinks her water and carries it around in her jowls.
I took out my kid for from retail therapy today to get her fall school clothes. I am feeling mostly back to normal.


----------



## dmmj

Going down to the price is right again tomorrow ( monday) I think we will just get a reserved spot for us since we go so often.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Going down to the price is right again tomorrow ( monday) I think we will just get a reserved spot for us since we go so often.



Win something fun like a car 
This site made me laugh so hard I had to stop reading it. Its so fricking funny for anyone who has a dog or even knows a dog maybe.. http://dog-shaming.com/


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going down to the price is right again tomorrow ( monday) I think we will just get a reserved spot for us since we go so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win something fun like a car
> This site made me laugh so hard I had to stop reading it. Its so fricking funny for anyone who has a dog or even knows a dog maybe.. http://dog-shaming.com/
Click to expand...

I don't get picked for contestant's row, I am not TV friendly.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going down to the price is right again tomorrow ( monday) I think we will just get a reserved spot for us since we go so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win something fun like a car
> This site made me laugh so hard I had to stop reading it. Its so fricking funny for anyone who has a dog or even knows a dog maybe.. http://dog-shaming.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get picked for contestant's row, I am not TV friendly.
Click to expand...

You start swearing and rip off your clothes on live tv once and you are labeled for life? 
Why are you not tv friendly??


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> I took out my kid for from retail therapy today to get her fall school clothes. I am feeling mostly back to normal.



That brings to mind when I had to take my daughter (many years ago) to buy a dress for her prom. I thought we'd NEVER find something. Shopping for teen-agers is terrible. How old is your "kid?"


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> That brings to mind when I had to take my daughter (many years ago) to buy a dress for her prom. I thought we'd NEVER find something. Shopping for teen-agers is terrible. How old is your "kid?"



She is 26. She is starting her last year of college hopefully.  i am so proud of her. She wasn't dealt a great hand but she has really kept her stuff together and exceeded my expectations 
I got her clothes for her up coming trip to Vegas and then all of her school clothes for fall.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> That brings to mind when I had to take my daughter (many years ago) to buy a dress for her prom. I thought we'd NEVER find something. Shopping for teen-agers is terrible. How old is your "kid?"



Oh Prom dress buying is the worst!!! I am so glad that is one punishment I never put my own Mother through.





cemmons12 said:


> Since I never have anything brite to say, all around a cow's butt is beef!
> Have a great night!


----------



## BowandWalter

I woke up to canary song this morning! Well sort of a song, mostly chirping.

He no longer is always puffed up, and slumped to the left, his eyes are round as marbles, he preens, has crazy baths in his water dish. He even stares at my Mom in the morning and rattles his plant clip.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm glad he's feeling better. They can go downhill so fast.




I've had Trimmer brand lawn mowers for over 30 years. This latest one is about three years old and I hate it. It has a Honda motor, and all of mine in the past have been Briggs and Stratton. This one won't run right unless you have it at full throttle. Most of the time it lopes. When I tell the service department that it lopes they look at me like I'm crazy. Is that an old fashioned term? The motor doesn't run smooth, it gallops like a horse...or, lopes. Its what high performance cars in the old days used to do, or what your Harley does at idle. Is that so hard to understand?

Anyway...my grandson is buying his first house, and escrow closes this Friday. The house has a very large lot and lots of grass, so I thought I'd do him a favor and give him my Trimmer mower and buy myself a new one.

I can remember buying a Trimmer for around $300. Then I remember buying one for around $600. Seems to me that this one was in that price range. But when I looked at them today they are almost $2000. *GACK!!!* There was a smaller one for around $1500. I could get a different brand for cheaper, but I really, really like the Trimmer mowers (present mower excepted).

I guess it would be a whole lot cheaper buying my grandson a new rotary mower from Lowe's and just keep this piece of crap.

$2000!! Yikes!!!


----------



## Jacqui

See what happens when you try to be nice?


----------



## Laurie

Dentist


----------



## Kerryann

Laurie said:


> Dentist



I did that two weeks ago and last week. I still have the mouth pain 
Getting poked in the mouth hole is no fun


----------



## Laurie

Kerryann said:


> I did that two weeks ago and last week. I still have the mouth pain
> Getting poked in the mouth hole is no fun



Lol, I'm in the waiting room, I hope I get called before my dentist anxiety gets the best of me! I have walked ...ok ran... Out of dds office before!


----------



## Jacqui

Hey you can do it! Would you like Brains walk out? No, so if he couldn't neither can you.


----------



## Kerryann

Laurie said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that two weeks ago and last week. I still have the mouth pain
> Getting poked in the mouth hole is no fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm in the waiting room, I hope I get called before my dentist anxiety gets the best of me! I have walked ...ok ran... Out of dds office before!
Click to expand...


Tell them to give you the gas.  One of my bestie's is an endodontist. Trust me you don't wanna see him so see the general dentist and stop that from happening.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Tell them to give you the gas.



What you want her to eat a bunch of beans?????


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell them to give you the gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want her to eat a bunch of beans?????
Click to expand...


Yes.. that would be a lovely revenge .. if things go wrong she could gas them and escape.. they wont follow her either


----------



## waterboy

Was looking for chat room and found this. I'm going to pick up a red foot on a rescue today, hope hes in good shape so i can find him a home quick. I also hate the dentist i wish i could just go in and get all my teeth takin out a get fake ones some i wouldn't have to keep going. You should run while you still can.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Yes.. that would be a lovely revenge .. if things go wrong she could gas them and escape.. they wont follow her either



You know, that would kinda stink, if she did that to them.  





waterboy said:


> . I also hate the dentist i wish i could just go in and get all my teeth takin out a get fake ones some i wouldn't have to keep going. You should run while you still can.



Fake ones sound kinda nice, but they aren't all that much fun. Nope she needs to be brave and take this one not on the chin, but in the mouth.  Otherwise she might end up with a mouth as full of horrible teeth as I have. Would hate to see her lose that beautiful smile she has.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My last visit to the dentist was to get my new teeth in, so I don't have too bad of a time with it. BUT I have been getting these sores... first one was inside my nose, then one on my back, now on my lip. Start out as pimple things then turn into swollen marble sized lumps... turns out it's some really contagious skin disease. Bad news: it hurts. Good news: I don't have to work today because I have to refrain from human contact!  No work no work lalala lalalaaaaa


----------



## Jacqui

*quickly sanitizes the screen* "Um, Hi Courtney."


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> *quickly sanitizes the screen* "Um, Hi Courtney."



Come on, don't tell me you wouldn't happily miss a day of work because of an overgrown pimple?


----------



## Kerryann

Laurie never came back. Do you think she ended up like this?






I love my dentist so if you are in MI and need a good one I can recommend.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Oh my god I'm going to have nightmares!!


----------



## Kerryann

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Oh my god I'm going to have nightmares!!



It's scary looking but it was a horrible movie so don't rent it 

Yah every time i read dentist that's what I imagine. 
After I felt all the pain from my last visit I joked with my dentist that he did like the movie to me. He didn't find me so funny.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Laurie never came back. Do you think she ended up like this?
> 
> .



I was kinda sorta starting to maybe worry about her.


----------



## Laurie

Jacqui said:


> I was kinda sorta starting to maybe worry about her.



Lol, I'm trying to end up like this


----------



## Jacqui

A pretty smile for a pretty girl.


----------



## Kerryann

Laurie said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda sorta starting to maybe worry about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'm trying to end up like this
Click to expand...


Yay so you did live 

Does this look like pink zebra? I say it's just an asymmetrical stripe pattern but my assistant said I look like a hooker with my pink zebra skirt on.


----------



## Jacqui

I would not have said a zebra.


----------



## Yvonne G

I would have to see a bigger area, but, yes, I'd say it does look like some sort of animal stripe.


----------



## BowandWalter

I just got my last haircut before going to university. When I got home I put on my canary recording, Beaker (after the muppet) likes to dance around to it. After a while I turned it off, but the singing continued, not like his normal "mi!" which he does while he dances, but trills, and proper canary song! He's STILL going!


----------



## Kerryann

Here you go 
It's not as short as it looks I swear.. when I stand up it slides down because it's too big and goes almost to my knees.





How do I have freckles on my legs? Being a redhead is sometimes a curse. ugh.. 



BowandWalter said:


> I just got my last haircut before going to university. When I got home I put on my canary recording, Beaker (after the muppet) likes to dance around to it. After a while I turned it off, but the singing continued, not like his normal "mi!" which he does while he dances, but trills, and proper canary song! He's STILL going!



You need to video tape it


----------



## Yvonne G

BowandWalter said:


> I just got my last haircut before going to university. When I got home I put on my canary recording, Beaker (after the muppet) likes to dance around to it. After a while I turned it off, but the singing continued, not like his normal "mi!" which he does while he dances, but trills, and proper canary song! He's STILL going!



Aw...congratulations, its a boy!!



Kerryann said:


> How do I have freckles on my legs? Being a redhead is sometimes a curse. ugh..



Yup. Looks like animal print to me. More Tiger than Zebra, though. 

And, there's nothing wrong with freckles.


----------



## BowandWalter

I've been groveling around the floor trying to record it, but whenever I get close with my computer he stops and stares at me. He's like the frog that won't dance with an audience! Considering he's only 2 months old now his singing is pretty good, especially since he's learning from a YouTube video, not his parents. I'm hoping a can sneak up on him when he starts eating, and just sit really still.

Freckles are pretty, I had a hairdresser for prom and she had amazing freckles, it made me jealous.


----------



## dmmj

When I heard pink zebra, I was thinking of something else, my bad.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> When I heard pink zebra, I was thinking of something else, my bad.



.... and that would be??


----------



## Kerryann

I dunno, I urban dictionaried it and found nothing.  I did however find out that a lot of people call my city west jewfield.. haha


----------



## Jacqui

hmmmmm


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I feel like such a druggy! I am taking 2 ibuprofen pills every 5 hours, 2 antibiotic pills (which are bright blue and awesome, by the way, even if the taste makes me gag) every 8 hours, my zyrtec in the morning, and my zoloft at night. 

I am almost taking as many pills every day as my grandpa


----------



## Jacqui

At this rate, think how many pills you will be taking when you do get to be your Grandfather's age.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hopefully it won't be TOO bad. The cool blue ones are temporary, and the zyrtec is seasonal... the ibuprofen is cuz my face hurts... but my gosh, my grandpa takes like 10 different things every day, I can't beat that.


----------



## Kerryann

I just got off the ibuprofen too. I was taking four every two hours for a long time. Ugh.. mouth pain is the worst. Yesterday I only had to take pills once and today not at all...yet 
If you don't want to take pills take good care of your heart. When I got sprung from the hospital after my heart issue I was on over 30 pills a day.


----------



## Jacqui

You have/had a bad heart?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I already have a heart that likes to skip beats occasionally. Thankfully I've learned to control that a little bit. This antibiotic makes me sick, so add tums to my daily regiment. So they might not be actual medicine but they sure go down like it D:<


----------



## Kerryann

I had a viral myocarditis. My heart grew to over double it's normal size and I almost died because I got misdiagnosed. I am in the 99th percentile now. 



futureleopardtortoise said:


> I already have a heart that likes to skip beats occasionally. Thankfully I've learned to control that a little bit. This antibiotic makes me sick, so add tums to my daily regiment. So they might not be actual medicine but they sure go down like it D:<



I hate tums too


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Eek! that's sounds very scary! 

I will only eat the orange and the red tums, which really pisses my mom off when we have a bottle full of white and yellow ones left and I ask her to buy more  You think they'd sell them in individual flavors for the picky ones like me. I would just take peptobismal instead but that stuff has actually been known to MAKE me throw up before it settles my stomach down. That stuff tastes so nasty


----------



## Jacqui

All I have to do is see, that pink stuff and I vomit.  

So K, I know nothing about the heart thing. Is there now a greater chance for you to ever have another heart problem after having the one problem?


----------



## BowandWalter

My new phone won't send pictures to my email, so I can't show you pictures of my last toad study. I did find 17 toadlets on my walk today (I move in a few days so I can't feed them up for a week and then release them like I ordinarily do) so I just moved them off of the trail, it has ledges on the sides that they can fall down but not climb up, so they starve often as not. I am really happy because 17 is the most I've seen in the last (almost) decade! Wow, that makes me feel old. I can't believe I've been counting toads for over half my life.


----------



## Kerryann

Bring me a toad.. mine ran away


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> Bring me a toad.. mine ran away



Haha, only if you commit to grubbing around finding hundreds of baby wood bugs! There were lots of orange ones this year, and one green, the one in my study was red/brown. If your willing to put in the work they can be REALLY friendly.


----------



## Trueturtlelover

Hi I'm new how do I change my pic


----------



## Kerryann

Trueturtlelover said:


> Hi I'm new how do I change my pic



User CP in the top gray bar, change avatar


----------



## Trueturtlelover

Kerryann said:


> User CP in the top gray bar, change avatar



Cp???


----------



## BowandWalter

These guys are worse mooches then my dog. Gus is the giantess, while Bill is the 4 inch "baby".  I love oscars.


----------



## Yvonne G

Trueturtlelover said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> User CP in the top gray bar, change avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cp???
Click to expand...


At the top of this page you will see two turtles and "TortoiseForum." Right under that is "Forums, Portal, Search, etc..." and right under that it says, Welcome back, Trueturtlelover... continue along that same line and you'll fine (User CP - Log Out).

click on User CP. When that comes up look for change avatar and follow the directions.

I hope you will continue to join us here on the pretend chat forum. I like it when new members come on this part and share with us so we can get to know you.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Anyone one for chat!


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> View attachment 27257
> 
> 
> These guys are worse mooches then my dog. Gus is the giantess, while Bill is the 4 inch "baby".  I love oscars.



Gus is pretty!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Trueturtlelover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> User CP in the top gray bar, change avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cp???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the top of this page you will see two turtles and "TortoiseForum." Right under that is "Forums, Portal, Search, etc..." and right under that it says, Welcome back, Trueturtlelover... continue along that same line and you'll fine (User CP - Log Out).
> 
> click on User CP. When that comes up look for change avatar and follow the directions.
> 
> I hope you will continue to join us here on the pretend chat forum. I like it when new members come on this part and share with us so we can get to know you.
Click to expand...


Here's a picture to help too 






Today I was totally shocked by a story about road rage and saw the video of this woman getting beaten up. It all but about ruined my morning. I am trying hard to get over it though.
How's everyone else's morning? 
I am getting excited for Summer Abramsfest- family reunion this weekend. We have rented cottages up north Mi and I will be bringing homemade vegetarian lasagna, Asian broccoli slaw, a fruit tray, and I am making cake balls with the kids. Sadly the tortoises aren't coming with us this time but they will be tended by my faithful assistant.


----------



## Yvonne G

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Anyone one for chat!



Yup! We're always ready to rumble...er...uh...CHAT!!!


----------



## Jacqui

K- Never heard of Summer Abramsfest before. Sounds like you have big plans for the weekend. Going to be a special one around here too. Among other things, Jeff is coming home for a few days (ie his three months is up and it's time for another round of Dr and Dentist visits for him. Plus he needs to get fingerprinted again).


----------



## Yvonne G

Again? What happens to his finger prints, do they change to someone else's?

I have a special visitor coming in just a few minutes. Tom is coming to pick up his female sulcata. I hope I can palm off some of these banana squashes on him.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> K- Never heard of Summer Abramsfest before. Sounds like you have big plans for the weekend. Going to be a special one around here too. Among other things, Jeff is coming home for a few days (ie his three months is up and it's time for another round of Dr and Dentist visits for him. Plus he needs to get fingerprinted again).



Yah I am really excited about teaching the kids how to make cake balls. Edible crafts are the best. My hub has a cousin who's a little socially awkward so doing fun things like making the cake balls I think make her feel more at ease, plus she loves to bake and cook. 
Don't let the dentist make him look like the pic I posted a few days ago 



emysemys said:


> Again? What happens to his finger prints, do they change to someone else's?
> 
> I have a special visitor coming in just a few minutes. Tom is coming to pick up his female sulcata. I hope I can palm off some of these banana squashes on him.



Who doesn't love squash of any kind? I wish you were closer to me. This time of year almost every meal has squash and zucchini in it.


----------



## Jacqui

It's time for him to renew his driver's license, because he has a hazmat and a (ummm old mind has frozen) it's so he can get onto docks and things with all the Homeland Security stuff. This way, he can pay a couple of $100 for these endorsements to do his job. So he has to be fingerprinted each time. This should be good for three years. Once he gets the stuff back from his fingerprint clearance, he can come back through the state to find a DVM. Take his tests and hand in the paperwork, get a new temporary license. Then he can come back in a month to get his new license.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! What a rigamarole. But I'll bet you'll be happy to have him home for a bit, huh? Do you have a honey-do list as long as your arm?


----------



## Jacqui

Well things never end up being as good as the mind thinks it should be... sorta like the Christmas thing. Frustrations always build and that's kinda where we are right now. The honey-do list is almost long enough to reach you currently, Yvonne. He asked for this time off 30 days ago, gave reminders often since. Was suppose to be home today. Had him sitting empty all day yesterday in St Louis, MO. Finally this afternoon they are working on a load from there to KC, MO to unload late tonight. Then he will still have to washout the trailer and drop it some where. There is no way he will be home or even in Nebraska before midnight. He has his first appt at 8:30 in the morning. So things are getting rushed and anxious. Add to it, a long drawn out day of driving and getting home maybe in the wee dawn hours.


----------



## dmmj

Getting some warm rain right now, tortoises are enjoying it.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Getting some warm rain right now, tortoises are enjoying it.



That's a great way to end one's day.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I am going to get so confused in college... In microeconomics we were talking about this one specific economist, right? Well next day in my intro to ethics class we read about this particular economist's POV on some random ethical topic. Then in English Comp we are talking about sound arguments using none other than, what? ETHICS. And in my public speaking class, we are talking about ethical arguments when speaking. In the past three days I have learned two different stories about the same guy, and three different definitions of the word "ethical".... KILL ME NOW!


----------



## Jacqui

Nahhh Courtney we going to wait until after the tests happen.


----------



## Kerryann

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I am going to get so confused in college... In microeconomics we were talking about this one specific economist, right? Well next day in my intro to ethics class we read about this particular economist's POV on some random ethical topic. Then in English Comp we are talking about sound arguments using none other than, what? ETHICS. And in my public speaking class, we are talking about ethical arguments when speaking. In the past three days I have learned two different stories about the same guy, and three different definitions of the word "ethical".... KILL ME NOW!



That is going to be hard to keep track of. Could you work the three perspectives into each in any way?


----------



## Edna

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I am going to get so confused in college... In microeconomics we were talking about this one specific economist, right? Well next day in my intro to ethics class we read about this particular economist's POV on some random ethical topic. Then in English Comp we are talking about sound arguments using none other than, what? ETHICS. And in my public speaking class, we are talking about ethical arguments when speaking. In the past three days I have learned two different stories about the same guy, and three different definitions of the word "ethical".... KILL ME NOW!



That is what I call dove-tailing and I love it when classes work out that way. All subjects are related, and yours are being overtly related right now. Enjoy it.


----------



## Yvonne G

David...I'm too lazy to look back at previous posts. Have you been to the TV show yet?

 Have I told you all that I got a new puppy?

Her latest name incarnation is "Misty." I printed up "Misty" in size 18 all over a sheet of paper then cut them all apart and I have them taped up all over the house. So now when I want to call the stupid dog to "come here," I can also include her name. Before I would say, "Come on...(pause while I think and try to remember her name...)" I thought I should light on one name and keep it and since this suggestion came from my grand daughter, it is a little important to stick with it.

Tom came by today to pick up his tortoise, and he was a perfect gentleman, not mentioning all the "Mistys" that I have tacked up all over the walls in the house (either that, or he was oblivious because he was so interested in my sparkling personality that he didn't notice them).

Misty has now evolved into a rebellious child. Last night was the first time she refused to come to me when I wanted to go in the house. I tried to ignore her and go ahead in by myself, but she was out in front, and while there is a gate that closes off the outside world, it really isn't secure and she could, if she tried, squeeze out. I live on a busy street and this is a worry for me. She didn't come in until I was finally able to make a grab for her. I really hated to do that because Dobermans are so sensitive. She yelped and cried, but I held firm and carried her 35lbs into the house. Tom suggested holding a treat out to her when I call her, but she isn't a stomach hog. Tomorrow I'm going to Petsmart and I'll see what kind of tastey treats they sell. Or maybe I'll buy a pack of hot dogs and cut them up into smelly bite-sized pieces and keep them in a baggy in my pocket. I also thought about having her drag a rope from her harness, making it easier for me to grab her. But I'd like to keep her training soft with no harsh words or actions. Any suggestions???


----------



## Trueturtlelover

Kerryann said:


> Here's a picture to help too
> 
> Today I was totally shocked by a story about road rage and saw the video of this woman getting beaten up. It all but about ruined my morning. I am trying hard to get over it though.
> How's everyone else's morning?
> I am getting excited for Summer Abramsfest- family reunion this weekend. We have rented cottages up north Mi and I will be bringing homemade vegetarian lasagna, Asian broccoli slaw, a fruit tray, and I am making cake balls with the kids. Sadly the tortoises aren't coming with us this time but they will be tended by my faithful assistant.



I'm using android app



Kerryann said:


> Here's a picture to help too
> 
> Today I was totally shocked by a story about road rage and saw the video of this woman getting beaten up. It all but about ruined my morning. I am trying hard to get over it though.
> How's everyone else's morning?
> I am getting excited for Summer Abramsfest- family reunion this weekend. We have rented cottages up north Mi and I will be bringing homemade vegetarian lasagna, Asian broccoli slaw, a fruit tray, and I am making cake balls with the kids. Sadly the tortoises aren't coming with us this time but they will be tended by my faithful assistant.



Thnx I will chat a lot


----------



## dmmj

Yes went down to the price is right on the 27th.


----------



## Neal

Holy crapo! Tomorrow is September! Now I gotta start getting winter things ready. I swear it feels like I just got done taking things down for the summer.


----------



## BowandWalter

Tomorrow I'm heading off to University, I think I'll be the awkward person who goes to pet stores just to hear the aquarium filters. My best friend has switched her time leaving so she can get the same ferry with me and my parents  we're at different schools but still heading the same way.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Edna said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to get so confused in college... In microeconomics we were talking about this one specific economist, right? Well next day in my intro to ethics class we read about this particular economist's POV on some random ethical topic. Then in English Comp we are talking about sound arguments using none other than, what? ETHICS. And in my public speaking class, we are talking about ethical arguments when speaking. In the past three days I have learned two different stories about the same guy, and three different definitions of the word "ethical".... KILL ME NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I call dove-tailing and I love it when classes work out that way. All subjects are related, and yours are being overtly related right now. Enjoy it.
Click to expand...


I don't like it 



BowandWalter said:


> Tomorrow I'm heading off to University, I think I'll be the awkward person who goes to pet stores just to hear the aquarium filters. My best friend has switched her time leaving so she can get the same ferry with me and my parents  we're at different schools but still heading the same way.



I love the sound that sponge filters make... so soothing. At the petstore I work at, we keep the bins full of feeder crickets up front, and I probably hear "doesn't that sound just drive you nuts" five times a day at least when I'm working the register. I honestly don't hear them anymore unless someone brings it up like that.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> Tomorrow I'm heading off to University, I think I'll be the awkward person who goes to pet stores just to hear the aquarium filters. My best friend has switched her time leaving so she can get the same ferry with me and my parents  we're at different schools but still heading the same way.



Good luck! 

We have made it half way to our destination. We are stopped at the outlaws for the night. Auto correct hates the word inlaws. 
Happy labor day weekend. My team in Ukraine is working Monday so I'm sure i will be getting emails.


----------



## BowandWalter

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I don't like it
> 
> 
> I love the sound that sponge filters make... so soothing. At the petstore I work at, we keep the bins full of feeder crickets up front, and I probably hear "doesn't that sound just drive you nuts" five times a day at least when I'm working the register. I honestly don't hear them anymore unless someone brings it up like that.





My room is full of aquariums, I've fallen asleep to that noise since I was very very little. It's going to be weird without birds and dogs, and aquariums/terrariums. Quiet, very quiet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Neal said:


> Holy crapo! Tomorrow is September! Now I gotta start getting winter things ready. I swear it feels like I just got done taking things down for the summer.



I never did finish cleaning up from last winter. Some of my sheds still have their pig blankets in them. Seems like time goes by so fast the older you get.


----------



## Kerryann

On or way up to the cabins we are stopping at my husband cousin`s cheese store and his other cousin`s chocolatier shoppe. This may be s very naughty vacation.


----------



## dmmj

Bored? looking for something to do?
Go to google and type zerg rush.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I come home after doing some rescue things to this... Is it obvious that my mom is a major Husker fan? At any rate, it was cute enough for it's own collage and photo edit.








What's worse, Apollo gets very excited if people in the house are obviously excited, and his "excitement" is grabbing the closest toy and thrashing it around violently while growling and running around... so my mom figured out if she screams during the football game, Apollo will grab his little doggy football toy and go crazy just like any true football fan.


----------



## BowandWalter

Going to a university that isn't attended by ANYONE you know only sounds like a good idea. After all the excitement you just feel weirdly left out.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

BowandWalter said:


> Going to a university that isn't attended by ANYONE you know only sounds like a good idea. After all the excitement you just feel weirdly left out.



You are forced to make friends that way! My best friend is living on campus and I'm living at home so I practically live in her dorm room, we even took a class together and have a very strict routine of movie watching..... I am going to make no new friends


----------



## BowandWalter

futureleopardtortoise said:


> You are forced to make friends that way! My best friend is living on campus and I'm living at home so I practically live in her dorm room, we even took a class together and have a very strict routine of movie watching..... I am going to make no new friends



I've been hanging out a lot with my quad neighbor, she's very nice. Since we're both neat freaks we get along, the girl upstairs however has already filled the sink with dishes, and had TWO gentlemen callers, neither of which even really knew her name...


----------



## Kerryann

Starting college is so much fun 

We had a great vacation. I finally flipped over in my kayak. We were in lake Huron and it was really rough. A big wave hit the hub and he took on water and was listing. I turned quick to go save him and was pointed poorly when hit by a huge wave and it rolled me right over.
I tore up a leg on a huge rock but used it to relaunch myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm not real fond of the water. I must have drowned in a previous life. But if I could be guaranteed I wouldn't tip over, kayaking really does sound fun.

 Did I mention that I got a new puppy?


----------



## BowandWalter

emysemys said:


> I'm not real fond of the water. I must have drowned in a previous life. But if I could be guaranteed I wouldn't tip over, kayaking really does sound fun.
> 
> Did I mention that I got a new puppy?



Ouch! 

Different kayaks work differently, I have a pongo and to flip it I have to stand entirely on one edge while jumping around. Shallow lakes are my favorite place to kayak, there's always so much to see.

I just went to my first dorm party, I don't really drink BUT I met a guy who bypassed the "No mugs/glasses/bottles of alcohol" rule by drinking out of a bull horn. Apparently because it's not in the official rule book he can wander around with no consequences.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I look like the worst college student EVER! I didn't have school yesterday since it was labor day but we needed to turn something in by noon via email. Well I kept getting email ERROR notifications and I think it might have finally gone through this morning at 7am.... :'(


----------



## Laurie

Oh man, leaving for my oral surgery appt  in ten minutes. Im having a molar pulled that had a failed root canal, then an implant after it heals. I so don't want to do this! Starting to freak out a little, I just took the Xanax, maybe I should've taken it sooner!


----------



## Laurie

Ouch


----------



## Edna

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I look like the worst college student EVER! I didn't have school yesterday since it was labor day but we needed to turn something in by noon via email. Well I kept getting email ERROR notifications and I think it might have finally gone through this morning at 7am.... :'(



All of my classes have some ecollege connection, and ALL of my assingments have to turned in to a course dropbox. It's pretty cool, really.


----------



## Jacqui

Laurie, oh ouchie!!! I hope it gets to feeling better as the day goes on.

My kids always seem to end up here on the weekends and I really dislike it when it's while they are taking college classes. They are always finishing up their homework and trying to get it in before the Sunday midnight time. I think teachers should realize not every student lives where the internet is an always for sure thing. Several times connections have failed and once the laptop itself died. I guess I am just stone age, I think homework should be turned in on the day of your next class for that teacher... and in person.

Well Jeff's first round of tests came back and now tomorrow morning they decided he needs a liver scan, since those readings came back too high. His Dr is adding a new med that could cause issues with driving, so he has to stay home til Friday to be sure it doesn't. Alright! More days off without pay.


----------



## Vishnu2

I have safely moved into the new home in Colorado Springs. I feel like I have missed a ton in the forum world. There are new people every where. Lol. Do most people join, post a few dozen times and then head out? I have missed a lot of you guys. :/ This has been a very hard move. The house is coming into it's own. The movers damaged the floor in the laundry room and are fighting me on it. The kids have settled in (kinda) the little ones have moved into toddler beds since moving here and sneak out of their rooms and into mine. One of them ate 10 TUMS (sigh).. We took safety precautions and this won't be happening again. The teenager is happy with the hot tub (new addition).  Laurie keep us updated on your tooth. :/ I feel your pain. I still need my cavities filled. Ugh. Emysemys, I missed it what kind of puppy did you get?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Laurie said:


> Oh man, leaving for my oral surgery appt  in ten minutes. Im having a molar pulled that had a failed root canal, then an implant after it heals. I so don't want to do this! Starting to freak out a little, I just took the Xanax, maybe I should've taken it sooner!



I had my wisdom teeth removed and then went under again a week later to get my canines removed and have implants put in... I can tell you from experience that the implant surgery was painless compared to the wisdom teeth removal. It's basically the exact same thing as getting teeth pulled, it is very non invasive and since it's more about the implant fusing to your bone instead of them just drilling it in, they don't really do more than stick that metal rod up there and give it a few months to heal and settle. The worst part, in my opinion, was walking around with no canines for 5 months... and the worst part for my mom, of course, was the $8,000 bill... But it definitely didn't hurt as bad as I expected



Edna said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look like the worst college student EVER! I didn't have school yesterday since it was labor day but we needed to turn something in by noon via email. Well I kept getting email ERROR notifications and I think it might have finally gone through this morning at 7am.... :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my classes have some ecollege connection, and ALL of my assingments have to turned in to a course dropbox. It's pretty cool, really.
Click to expand...


It would be nice if my computer wasn't all jacked up >.<


----------



## Jacqui

*WHAT??!! Yvonne got a puppy???!!!      *


----------



## Vishnu2

Jacqui said:


> *WHAT??!! Yvonne got a puppy???!!!      *


Are you mocking me?


----------



## Kerryann

Laurie said:


> Ouch



Having teeth pulled is the worst.  Don't drink out of straws because dry socket is truly worse. Of course I was a dumb girl and got it when I had the teeth pulled for my bridges. He told me to swish stuff in my mouth, salt water?, and I swished too aggressively and got the dry socket.. swish softly and gently with no suction pressure.


----------



## pdrobber

I got all 4 of mine out at once. And no dry socket. And it was during a college break so I could just lounge around. 

oh hi everyone  yay for housesitting for my parents while they go to their place in SW Florida for the week (that means I spend the week with the tortoises! I brought them some cactus, fresh from...Queens )


----------



## Yvonne G

Glad the move is over with, Vishnu. Its really a hard time, but exciting at the same time.

About the puppy...every time I post on this thread, I usually start with:

 Did I tell you that I got a puppy??? 

and then I'll post a picture of her. If you go back a bit there are lots of pictures of her on this thread. I'm pretty sure I've finally settled on the name Misty.

Jacqui: It was nice that hubby was home for your birthday. What might make the liver tests show high? Did he used to be a boozer in his younger days? When my husband was home, it was kind of a mixed blessing. I hated having him underfoot, but it was nice he was here to do things I was unable to take care of.

Laurie: I'm one of those lucky few who never grew wisdom teeth. I'm very wise, though, all the same!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I'm not real fond of the water. I must have drowned in a previous life. But if I could be guaranteed I wouldn't tip over, kayaking really does sound fun.
> 
> Did I mention that I got a new puppy?



What the heck did you do to your arm? A guy I work with has a kayak that has ballasts and says they don't flip. 
I also have no wisdom teeth and I was missing 4 adult teeth. My husband says it's my hillbilly genetics. 
I just had to go rent the hub a car because he suspects his transmission bearings are going.


----------



## Yvonne G

I didn't do that, Misty did. We were having our outside play session, trying to get some of the feistiness out of her before bed time, and she ran by me, jumped up in the air with her mouth open, and latched onto my arm with those little needle canines. Her weight pulled her down, but she didn't release her grip. I got some real nice slices on the inside and outside of my arm. Another reason I wish I had been able to get her when she was quite a bit younger. She weighs 40lbs and has quite a "reach" when we're playing. It would have been much easier to teach her not to jump when she was a wee lass.


----------



## Kerryann

Sometimes puppies get over excited. That's why they have to be so cute so you don't snuff them out.
So I have been on this Dave Ramsey thing and debt free for over a year. Tonight i had to rent a car and they said it was subject to credit approval. Ramsey says don't pray to the great FICO or as he calls it "i love debt score". I was approved no problem but was on pins and needles!!! Then i realized afterwards i do have my corporate credit card probably keeping my score from the tank.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I was missing two of my adult teeth, two that are apparently pretty rare not to have, and I had three of my wisdom teeth. They weren't causing problems or anything, but we decided to have them removed during my implant process none the less because my mom has a small fortune (probably at least $10,000 total) in this mouth of mine and we weren't going to let a little movement of wisdom teeth screw us over 

I still have a HUGE scar from when one of my foster puppies, Quinn, decided to dig his claws into me... good boy, though, for the most part. This picture basically sums up his personality though: 





Haha...


----------



## Yvonne G

That's very unusual! Quinn, the 6-legged dog!!!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> That's very unusual! Quinn, the 6-legged dog!!!



I didn't notice his extra set until your post. I love the look on his face though


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Haha, I never noticed that, from the looks of it that would be Holly who was probably really pissed off and about to freak out because Quinn just stole the ball from her... that was a very typical scenario in our house when he was around.

We've taken a break from fostering since I've been so busy but I must say that I really miss it  We did get to dog sit miss Geni a few days ago because my sister went out of town. It's funny how she walked right into the house and everything was the way it was when she left. Her and Apollo were immediate buddies (it usually takes him a while to warm up to new friends) and Holly immediately tried hiding/stealing all the toys from Geni to prove she is the boss of this household. Dogs can be so interesting to just sit and watch sometimes.


----------



## pdrobber

had some strange weather here on Long Island this morning...overcast and REALLY humid, in the 70s. then I was hearing thunder, long drawn out thunder. Then some lightning in the clouds, no bolts. then loud, really long lasting thunder that I could hear going across the sky...rain pouring down on and off every few minutes. now its cloudy but dry...so weird. 

but on a good note, I finished setting up the Russian kiddie pool enclosures! I dug down a bit, then placed one in the depression. Then I placed another on top of it upside down with the center of the bottom cut out, leaving a lip hanging over above the ground of the enclosure. I bolted/screwed the two pools together by their rims. This way, I was able to fill the pool with more dirt/substrate to allow more burrowing, doubling the height of the wall vs. if I had only used one pool.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui: It was nice that hubby was home for your birthday. What might make the liver tests show high? Did he used to be a boozer in his younger days? When my husband was home, it was kind of a mixed blessing. I hated having him underfoot, but it was nice he was here to do things I was unable to take care of.



They think maybe fat building up on it. No boozer, he has always been a moderate occasional drinker.These days about one drink a year. Growing up the years he did, he was more into the drug scene... which he quit years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G

That sounds like a good idea, Peter. How much of the bottom did you cut out? Are you able to reach the far corners to get to all the tortoises?


----------



## Jacqui

Vishnu2 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT??!! Yvonne got a puppy???!!!      *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you mocking me?
Click to expand...


Not at all, I say that every so often, kinda like Yvonne makes some "did I mention I have a new puppy" every so often.



*Last night, a storm with heavy winds blew in. As I was sitting in the semi watching it, I sudd3enly got very nervous. I went out and took my pickup and moved it into the open area. Walked back to the semi and looked back where the truck had been, there was a large top potion of one of our trees sitting in the truck's area. The tree next to it, went over too, but to the side and into a third tree which is now being supported by phone wires.

Today, Ash took us all out for Pizza Hut buffet for a further extension of my birthday celebration.  She already had done a couple of meal buying during the long weekend celebration.  *


----------



## pdrobber

there's about 8 inches all around still there hanging over into the center...but I have it filled almost up to where the two pools are sealed, might go higher.

I can sort of reach into it. having the substrate fill it higher might make it easier, or I can just step into it and do what I have to like I have been doing today


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT??!! Yvonne got a puppy???!!!      *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you mocking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all, I say that every so often, kinda like Yvonne makes some "did I mention I have a new puppy" every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> *Last night, a storm with heavy winds blew in. As I was sitting in the semi watching it, I sudd3enly got very nervous. I went out and took my pickup and moved it into the open area. Walked back to the semi and looked back where the truck had been, there was a large top potion of one of our trees sitting in the truck's area. The tree next to it, went over too, but to the side and into a third tree which is now being supported by phone wires.
> 
> Today, Ash took us all out for Pizza Hut buffet for a further extension of my birthday celebration.  She already had done a couple of meal buying during the long weekend celebration.  *
Click to expand...




Pizza hut buffet mmmmmm


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Pizza hut buffet mmmmmm



I love them!!


I am so happy this morning, my wild Siamese type kitty actually purred this morning!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

For someone who lives in such a small village, you certainly do have a lot of wild or feral cats! Sounds like its time to start the trap and neuter program. I wonder if there's a vet around you that will give you a break on feral neutering.

I watched a segment on Animal Cops Arizona yesterday where the feral cats were going into this lady's attic through a broken vent cover under the eaves. There were over 30 of them up there. Finally they broke through the ceiling in one of the rooms where the cooler had been dripping water, and started coming into the house. It sounded a little preposterous to me, but they showed pictures.

Cats around here don't have time to become feral. When someone "drops one off" they eventually find my cats' dishes and then become my cats.

Funny thing about cats: The last one that was dropped off became Little Missy Kitty. She has lived here now for about a year and is probably 2 or 3 years old. When I'm outside and talking to Misty...oh, yeah, did I tell you that I got a puppy and her name is Misty? Well, anyway, Little Missy Kitty comes running. You wouldn't think that a cat would understand its name, but she does.


----------



## dmmj

I have to stop saying " how stupid can you be" I think people are starting to take it as a challenge.


----------



## BowandWalter

My first attempt at driving in Victoria was interesting. I thought I was wildly lost, but managed to find a grocery store, when I asked for directions they pointed and were like "UVIC is right there" so I feel really clever. I did buy a bunch of cool things to feed Walter, I realized he eats better then I do! Does anyone know if loofa Mellon is good for tortoises? I didn't get one but they looked interesting.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> For someone who lives in such a small village, you certainly do have a lot of wild or feral cats! Sounds like its time to start the trap and neuter program. I wonder if there's a vet around you that will give you a break on feral neutering.



I don't like using traps, as I think they are unsafe and cause you to lose the cat's trust. As for the Vet, the males he could do a break on, but not the females. Most times, the males don't hang around like the females do. Even the Vet made a comment on all the cats within this village. We have both the upper and the lower cat colony areas with a train track between us. I have the valley one.  Yvonne this is the kitten I was talking about, when you told me your daughter had gotten a stray by the school (as I recall).

Jeff's scan results came back, he does have a fatty liver. The worry now however, is an unknown mass they found. So tomorrow he does a CT scan.

I don't recall a loofa melon. I did try mine on another new type of melon this week and they did not give it a very favorable rating.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who lives in such a small village, you certainly do have a lot of wild or feral cats! Sounds like its time to start the trap and neuter program. I wonder if there's a vet around you that will give you a break on feral neutering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like using traps, as I think they are unsafe and cause you to lose the cat's trust. As for the Vet, the males he could do a break on, but not the females. Most times, the males don't hang around like the females do. Even the Vet made a comment on all the cats within this village. We have both the upper and the lower cat colony areas with a train track between us. I have the valley one.  Yvonne this is the kitten I was talking about, when you told me your daughter had gotten a stray by the school (as I recall).
> 
> Jeff's scan results came back, he does have a fatty liver. The worry now however, is an unknown mass they found. So tomorrow he does a CT scan.
> 
> I don't recall a loofa melon. I did try mine on another new type of melon this week and they did not give it a very favorable rating.
Click to expand...


I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I am currently procrastinating the writing of a short paper for English Comp, anyone want to help? 

I have been SO BUSY this week, today especially, it's almost too much to handle but then at the same time, I haven't really had time to sit around and think about how tired I am. I have school every day starting at 9am and ending at around 1pm, a 40 minute commute to and from school, work 23-28 hours a week, have been helping my grandpa move out of his house into a retirement community, and have also been housesitting for the rescue president since she had one dog at her house that couldn't be boarded like the others when she went on a trip. I also have a 3 hour night class on Wednesdays so I can honestly say that this is the first time I have mildly relaxed in about 48 hours.... this isn't what the rest of my life is gonna be like, is it?


----------



## BowandWalter

Today was movie in the park night, apparently I'm to old to find crouching in a field staring at a screen enjoyable. Now I get to write 6 pages of bio notes! It's a sad point in a teenagers life when bio notes are more fun then watching movies. I did get invited to a zombie hunt that the game developers put on, it sounds really awesome.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> Today was movie in the park night, apparently I'm to old to find crouching in a field staring at a screen enjoyable. Now I get to write 6 pages of bio notes! It's a sad point in a teenagers life when bio notes are more fun then watching movies. I did get invited to a zombie hunt that the game developers put on, it sounds really awesome.



The zombie hunt thing sounds fun. 

I drove in the kia this morning and decided I could drive a little car. I told my husband he is shocked. It really wasn't as awful as I thought. The kia goes home tonight. I am kind of sad. I get sentimentally attached to things for some odd reason. I gave it a name... optimus subprime  subby goes home tonight


----------



## Laurie

Jacqui- I hope everything comes out ok with the scan, I do ct scans for a living, if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Jacqui

Laurie said:


> Jacqui- I hope everything comes out ok with the scan, I do ct scans for a living, if you have any questions feel free to ask



Thank you, that was nice of you to offer.


----------



## BowandWalter

I've been developing a routine with Walter, every morning we get up at 7:30am, Walter gets his soak, breakfast, and gets to charge around. Apparently I got to in grossed with my book this morning, and forgot I was wearing my provocative socks. Also, apparently Walter is a frustrated little man.


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Walter.


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Poor Walter.



I felt bad, he seems to really want a horde of girls.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Walter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt bad, he seems to really want a horde of girls.
Click to expand...


What man doesn't 

I spent the day doing a wheeling benefit for Ronald MacDonald house. I had so much fun


----------



## pugsandkids

I've reached the point where I want my sons curfew earlier just so I can go to bed! 

His hand has healed, he's playing soccer, and so far (a whole week into school) has been very communicative about school, classes, etc...

I'm so tired though, we got the liner in our pond today, check it out.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Sarah!!! That thing's huge! What kind of filter are you going to have? If you haven't thought "filter" yet, then have your husband do a GOOGLE search for the Skippy filter. I have that in my big pond and in my snapper pond. I love it! And what creatures are going to be living in there?


----------



## Jacqui

That pool certainly has some wonderful prospects! We need more details.


----------



## pugsandkids

It's a long story, complicated by economy, health issues, and all the lovely sides that go along. That picture is the most recent state of a four year project in my backyard. It's destined to be a koi pond, hubby's a plumber so all skimmers and filters are plumbed. Today is a football day, but next weekend should include waterfall completion. He already has his koi on hold (they will be flown in from Japan). I'm posting with my feet up on the sitting wall, it's so nice just to have water in it! 
I will share pics once rock, fish, and my contribution (plants) are in.


----------



## dmmj

I have found my Halloween costume for this year and maybe every year after.






I just hope I don't encounter any moobs.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> It's a long story, complicated by economy, health issues, and all the lovely sides that go along. That picture is the most recent state of a four year project in my backyard. It's destined to be a koi pond, hubby's a plumber so all skimmers and filters are plumbed. Today is a football day, but next weekend should include waterfall completion. He already has his koi on hold (they will be flown in from Japan). I'm posting with my feet up on the sitting wall, it's so nice just to have water in it!
> I will share pics once rock, fish, and my contribution (plants) are in.



 I know how this go. I have a hole (future pond) in my front yard my son dug for me (actually he got his younger brother and his friend to do it being like Tom Sawyer did with the fence painting). It's been there for over ten years now. Some day...


----------



## Kerryann

Happy hot man butt season aka football season first Sunday


----------



## Kerryann

Today started out pretty terrible. I finally got myself up early and doing my morning Brazilian Butt work out and my husband (who leaves at like 5 am) called at 6:15 and said he was still stuck in traffic near our home. I was kind of shocked because he should already have been to work for over a half an hour. He said an officer got shot in the sub across from us and the shooter was barricaded in and they had all the roads shut down so he was still in traffic like a mile from the house. I was sad but I basically got ready and came to work in a hurry. No make up, no contacts, no hair done, and I realized in my morning executive committee meeting that I had my shirt on backwards. I heard about the story on the news driving in. I got a text message from my cousin in Missouri who saw the story on CNN and she was freaking out. 
Then I get out of my meeting and go look at the news in the local paper and see it's the officer who stopped me last year for having a headlight out. He was really nice and actually was joking with me about my big diesel truck. 
http://www.freep.com/article/201209...ded-gunman?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE
It really makes me sad someone would do that. We have had a few interactions with the police since moving to WB in 2008. They are always so nice and polite. I have been stopped and my husband has been stopped once for speeding, and they are never rude. I have had the officers who routinely drive through our sub stop and talk to me when I am out working in the yard or when I was out running. I also had the one officer who was laughing with me when I was running with my lab and got reported for having an illegal vicious pitbull out in the streets of WB. 



Actually this article has videos and more information.
http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/...ng/-/1719418/16543986/-/15eo2dvz/-/index.html


----------



## pugsandkids

How sad, I hope his family has lots of support. My BIL is an officer in Portland OR, I worry about him...


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> How sad, I hope his family has lots of support. My BIL is an officer in Portland OR, I worry about him...



I hope so too. Luckily our community is big on charity so hopefully they raise funds for the family. 
They said this guy is still holed up in the house and they believe he has an oozy and a gas mask because they have filled the house multiple times with tear gas and have not had success. They fired about 100 rounds into the house earlier and didn't get him. What a mess. Now I find out the labor agents are involved and one of my good friends is an agent with that group. I am so hoping this can end with no more than the loss of the shooters life. 

Here's the story about the shooter.
http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/...tive/-/1719418/16549638/-/56nto9/-/index.html
They said on the news that they believed the embezzling was due to an affair which is also the cause of the divorce. 

video
http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/...tout/-/1719418/16547870/-/75p1ea/-/index.html


----------



## BowandWalter

That's so sad.


----------



## Jacqui

Always sad when one of the "good guys" gets killed or hurt.


----------



## Kerryann

Thankfully they just announced the suspect was found dead. I came home early today to be at home with the dogs and all of the neighbors were outside and just in shock. There were tons of helicopters flying around and it was surreal really.


----------



## Jacqui

*G'Day everybody!!*​


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *G'Day everybody!!*​



Happy Tuesday


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I got my hair cut short yesterday... I kinda wish I would have gone shorter, it's too long for a short hair cut, in my opinion


----------



## dmmj

One thing to remember when you have a bad day, back in 1976 Ronald wayne sold his 10 percent share of apple for 800 dollars, it is now worth 58,065,210,000


----------



## Jacqui

Right now, I'd go for just the $800 myself.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

dmmj said:


> One thing to remember when you have a bad day, back in 1976 Ronald wayne sold his 10 percent share of apple for 800 dollars, it is now worth 58,065,210,000



Or even worse, you could have bought stock in Facebook.


----------



## Blakem

This is me for the next 6 or so weeks. I couldn't really smile because during surgery they had a tube in my throat that gave me a fat lip! 

Here's the story, yesterday morning I was helping my dad before school lay down wood floors. It is for a Room my nana used to love in that I will be moving into this week. I was cutting the LAST little piece to be done. I cut the piece all the way through on the ban saw and reached over to pick up the piece. I then got my right middle finger cut off with little skin and tendons hanging. I was in shock when it happened and squatted down and started praying right away as my dad got paper towels. We rushed to the ER and I has surgery to try and save my finger at 530ish. 

I am fine but I thankful that I didn't hit any other fingers. They put some wires to reattach my finger and I will go back in 2 weeks for a check up. 

What an interesting day! Boy am I blessed. I hope everyone has a good Wednesday!


----------



## pdrobber

omg wow. scary. hope the finger turns out okay.


----------



## Jacqui

That is my biggest fear working around saws. Hope it ends up being back to normal.


----------



## Kerryann

Holy crud, how scary. I hope you have full function also. 
I also hate saws.

My best friend from high school is in town and I haven't seen her in 10 years. It's a not best scenario because she's in town for a funeral but man am I so excited to see her.


----------



## Blakem

YAy for old friends! Hope you have fun.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Blake! I hope your body excepts the finger back and you end up with no problems. Must have hurt like hell!

But...excuse me..."..the room my Nana used to *LOVE* in..."?????

Poor Nana. Couldn't you give her a modicum of privacy?


----------



## Jacqui

Leave it to you to call him out on that one.  I saw it, went back and reread the sentence, laughed and just went on.


----------



## Blakem

Give me a break ladies! If you didn't see, I typed that with on hand and at 2:10 am. But, believe it or not, I was expecting it to hurt much worse. Right when it happened the first thing I said was"it's okay!". It just feels like I just touched a hot stovetop.


----------



## Kerryann

Blake m said:


> Give me a break ladies! If you didn't see, I typed that with on hand and at 2:10 am. But, believe it or not, I was expecting it to hurt much worse. Right when it happened the first thing I said was"it's okay!". It just feels like I just touched a hot stovetop.



How many good drugs did you get? 

The community is doing a huge fundraiser tomorrow for the officers family that died the other day in my area. I am so proud of the WB community. I am sure we will raise a few 100k for his wife and 4 kids.  They have already had several large corporate donations to get us about half way there. 
Want to hear the amazing part. The brother of officer and his wife have gone to the media and asked that everyone remember that the shooters family lost their husband and father too and asked them not to villainize (I made up my own word) the shooters family who was already suffering a loss like their own. I was like man.. these people are saints(as I was crying- I am such a softy).


----------



## Yvonne G

I know you're all pretty tired of my puppy, but I have to share something that really made me laugh:

Normally when I'm in the house, I LIVE in my bedroom. I have everything I need in there, and it is my "crate." It is also the puppy's crate. She never has an accident in there and she has made a terrible mess of chewed up things and toys. I keep a gate across the door so she can't go into the rest of the house unless I go with her. So, when I'm out in the living room on the computer, she will go into the bedroom and pick up a toy and carry it out to where I am. I can usually take hold of the toy and give it a shake or two, and when I let go and get back to the computer, she will wander off. Then she'll come back with another toy. And we repeat the grab, shake, etc. 

So, just now I looked up at her and here she comes with my reading glasses in her mouth. I remembered that I had left my glasses on my book on the seat of my recliner. So I took the glasses and went back to check the book. The book was ok, but there on my seat was a milk bone dog biscuit.


----------



## dmmj

NO MORE PUPPY, need more cow bell!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

What a sweet young lady your raising Yvonne, she gave you her milkbone when she took your glasses. Seems like a fair exchange to me.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I know you're all pretty tired of my puppy, but I have to share something that really made me laugh:
> 
> Normally when I'm in the house, I LIVE in my bedroom. I have everything I need in there, and it is my "crate." It is also the puppy's crate. She never has an accident in there and she has made a terrible mess of chewed up things and toys. I keep a gate across the door so she can't go into the rest of the house unless I go with her. So, when I'm out in the living room on the computer, she will go into the bedroom and pick up a toy and carry it out to where I am. I can usually take hold of the toy and give it a shake or two, and when I let go and get back to the computer, she will wander off. Then she'll come back with another toy. And we repeat the grab, shake, etc.
> 
> So, just now I looked up at her and here she comes with my reading glasses in her mouth. I remembered that I had left my glasses on my book on the seat of my recliner. So I took the glasses and went back to check the book. The book was ok, but there on my seat was a milk bone dog biscuit.


Awww my dogs would have eaten the glasses, book and left milkbone crumbs 


I forgot to add you should take a pic of her wearing the glasses with the book like she's reading it.


----------



## pdrobber

emysemys said:


> I know you're all pretty tired of my puppy...



Wait, you got a puppy? JUST KIDDING


----------



## Kerryann

I was so overwhelmed and amazed by the community this morning. I never realized how many sports players we have in our area but they were all out raising and donating money. One of the Lions gave a massive donation and my doctor gave a donation that is probably a college fund for one of the kids. A lot of the community businesses are giving thousands of dollars in donations also. The donations have been amazing. Traffic was backed up at one donation location for over 7 miles this morning because so many people were driving that way to donate.  From the ashes of tragedy come hope and it is giving me some peace in all of this. 
I know it's probably weird to people how much this effected me personally, but all of my neighbors feel the same way. This sort of thing just doesn't happen where we live and it has really sent a lot of us reeling. I keep putting myself in the widows shoes and I cant even imagine losing my Mikey with no kids. She has such a grace and peace that I am not sure I would have. Below is a video of her telling people her husband would want people to forgive her husbands shooter and talking about her husband.
Don't watch it if you don't want to shed a tear.
http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/region...e-speaks-with-7-action-news-about-her-husband

After today no more sad posts 
Though this post is actually a happy one. It should give us all hope for humanity. 



pdrobber said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're all pretty tired of my puppy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you got a puppy? JUST KIDDING
Click to expand...


I know.. there aren't any pictures of this imaginary puppy


----------



## Jacqui

I need a puppy picture fix.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I need a puppy picture fix.....









She's not much of a puppy anymore. The only way you can tell is by her teeth. She still has those little needle teeth. 

I took her to the vet this a.m. for her last set of puppy shots and a rabies shot. It was pretty embarrassing to have people see me have to carry this 50lb dog because she wouldn't walk on the leash. I have been hesitant to take her off the property for leash training because I don't want her to get the idea going off the property is ok. I guess I'll have to take her in the truck to a safe walking place and get some training in.


----------



## Kerryann

I could not possibly ever tire of seeing that cuteness 
She still has the look of I haven't grown into my head and legs yet


----------



## dmmj

Puppy teeth are the worst.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're all pretty tired of my puppy, but I have to share something that really made me laugh:
> 
> Normally when I'm in the house, I LIVE in my bedroom. I have everything I need in there, and it is my "crate." It is also the puppy's crate. She never has an accident in there and she has made a terrible mess of chewed up things and toys. I keep a gate across the door so she can't go into the rest of the house unless I go with her. So, when I'm out in the living room on the computer, she will go into the bedroom and pick up a toy and carry it out to where I am. I can usually take hold of the toy and give it a shake or two, and when I let go and get back to the computer, she will wander off. Then she'll come back with another toy. And we repeat the grab, shake, etc.
> 
> So, just now I looked up at her and here she comes with my reading glasses in her mouth. I remembered that I had left my glasses on my book on the seat of my recliner. So I took the glasses and went back to check the book. The book was ok, but there on my seat was a milk bone dog biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww my dogs would have eaten the glasses, book and left milkbone crumbs
> 
> 
> I forgot to add you should take a pic of her wearing the glasses with the book like she's reading it.
Click to expand...




Your dogs are better than mine, they would have torn the book to shreds and not left a SINGLE milkbone crumb


----------



## Blakem

emysemys said:


> She's not much of a puppy anymore. The only way you can tell is by her teeth. She still has those little needle teeth.
> 
> I took her to the vet this a.m. for her last set of puppy shots and a rabies shot. It was pretty embarrassing to have people see me have to carry this 50lb dog because she wouldn't walk on the leash. I have been hesitant to take her off the property for leash training because I don't want her to get the idea going off the property is ok. I guess I'll have to take her in the truck to a safe walking place and get some training in.



She sure is getting TALL! She looks great.


----------



## Jacqui

She gets more beautiful every day. Thanks for the fix, it's much cheaper and less work for me to just use you two for my fix.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui, it's called google


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Jacqui, it's called google



But I don't want a nameless puppy owned by somebody I don't know, this is more like it's my dog ya know.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> But I don't want a nameless puppy owned by somebody I don't know, this is more like it's my dog ya know.



While i agree i have to admit my new happiness is dog-Shaming.com and those are random dogs.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

there's my puppy... three years ago... god I miss him being adorable. Thankfully I foster so I get puppies all the time


----------



## mattgrizzlybear

Cute puppy!


----------



## Kerryann

futureleopardtortoise said:


> there's my puppy... three years ago... god I miss him being adorable. Thankfully I foster so I get puppies all the time



Mine still think they are puppies. I have an 80lb lap dog


----------



## Jacqui

Animals know the secret to happy lives, is to always behave like a cute youngin', plus then you get away with more things, especially if you have the sad eye thing down pat.


----------



## Kerryann

This morning I was talking to and gonna pet my tortoise Henry and he was giving me some serious stink eye.. then I realized he was pooping and I was interrupting  He was so happy to see me and my food offerings when he was done though 
Happy Friday everyone.. hope it isn't poopy


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


>



Court, very cute puppy and picture.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

A lot of people actually think he's still a puppy. He's a purebred border collie but he topped off at 28 pounds... since most male border collies weigh twice that, he's an itty bitty one. Everyone always thinks he's a puppy and is surprised to hear that he's almost three  It doesn't help that he never grew into those god awful ears.


----------



## Jacqui

It was kinda neat this evening, I was sitting out in my backyard (ie future redfoot zone) and I watched a bird land on one of my red plant hooks. It was a bluebird. First one I have ever saw actually in my yard. Then two more came and joined it. Now I have enjoyed watching and listening to them all summer, the nest box is right across a small alfalfa field. They just never have stopped in my yard before. Made my night.


----------



## tortadise

Awesome. Blue birds are cool. They really love gords with holes cut out for houses. Sometimes they will make their way into my moms yard way out in the boonies where she lives.
I also had a bird night event. Three great horned owls were being territortial in the trees surrounding my tortoise buildings along the creek. They are pretty cool to hear hootin around.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey I saw a horned owl tonight, too.  Was on a telephone pole when I went to the top of the hill to make my call. We use to have a pair hanging around this block at night, have not heard them for awhile.


----------



## tortadise

Awesome. Well its coming up on breeding season for them, and they like to claim territories when leaves start to fall and build nests in trees. It was hard to see them, but by the sound it was 1 female and 2 males, More than likely it was the boys being territorial over a nice bois'd'arc tree. I wish it was lighter to take a photo of 2 endangered species on top of an endangered species tree on the property of an endangered species conservation group.  I found it awesome and inspiring.


----------



## Jacqui

.... and a tongue twister, too!


----------



## BowandWalter

I found a pet store that might order me a tortoise! Sadly it may or may not be the correct species, whenever I said Hermann's tortoise he said "Oh, a Russians?" I had to explain every locality difference, the shell markings, and he still did not get it. There's nothing like trying to spell hermanni hercegovinensis on the spot.


----------



## Jacqui

Your in Canada right?


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Your in Canada right?



Yes, it's the only store I've ever been to that even has an order list. There supposed to call me so I can check out the tortoise before they order it. I'm excited and ridiculously worried about shipping her, and quarantining, and what size she will be.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your in Canada right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the only store I've ever been to that even has an order list. There supposed to call me so I can check out the tortoise before they order it. I'm excited and ridiculously worried about shipping her, and quarantining, and what size she will be.
Click to expand...


Ahhh the joys of parenthood.  It will work out fine.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> Yes, it's the only store I've ever been to that even has an order list. There supposed to call me so I can check out the tortoise before they order it. I'm excited and ridiculously worried about shipping her, and quarantining, and what size she will be.



I would sneak you one across the border when i am coming in two weeks but where do you hide a tortoise


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> I would sneak you one across the border when i am coming in two weeks but where do you hide a tortoise



I would be game for that! It's actually crossed my mind several times.  if you ever come to Victoria... .

I'm actually surprised how worried I am about a tortoise that may or may not even exist. I asked for an adult or subadult female, I know it probably couldn't live with Walter but someday I'd really like to have a herd. I think Walter would be very very happy with that!


----------



## Jacqui

If Walter is like most males, he would be very happy with that.


----------



## BowandWalter

I imagine he is! I really want a hatchling, but I don't think I'm confident enough yet to raise one. Plus it could be male, then the tortoise testosterone level in my house would be off the charts. A female would be perfect, I'm curious to see how the temperament would differ between male and female. I also have the "I'm kidding myself into thinking they'll get along and love each other" mentality going.


----------



## Kerryann

I am going to be more by Montreal and less on the western end of Canada


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:
 

> I imagine he is! I really want a hatchling, but I don't think I'm confident enough yet to raise one. Plus it could be male, then the tortoise testosterone level in my house would be off the charts. A female would be perfect, I'm curious to see how the temperament would differ between male and female. I also have the "I'm kidding myself into thinking they'll get along and love each other" mentality going.



That is a great mentality to have! Just also be prepared for the worse case, too. My own personal experience with many tortoises and many species, is they do get along, much more then you would think from all you hear.


----------



## Kerryann

Shhhh.. tell no one.. I told my mikey that I am not making honey cakes this year but I am gonna make him a couple tomorrow and hide them until Monday 
I am soo excited the holidays are starting


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> That is a great mentality to have! Just also be prepared for the worse case, too. My own personal experience with many tortoises and many species, is they do get along, much more then you would think from all you hear.



Sweet! I'm not deluding myself that they won't potentially have to live apart, but it would be nice if they were compatible. It's just you hear a lot of horror stories about bullying, Walter seems pretty mellow, but it's hard to know how he'd behave with a girl.



Kerryann said:


> I am going to be more by Montreal and less on the western end of Canada



Darn  I've thought of day tripping it to Seattle, but that sounds a lot like work.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Sweet! I'm not deluding myself that they won't potentially have to live apart, but it would be nice if they were compatible. It's just you hear a lot of horror stories about bullying, Walter seems pretty mellow, but it's hard to know how he'd behave with a girl.



That's because those of us who have only had good experience, don't tend to tell them. Sorta human nature to share the bad times, but not the good times. It's all about YOUR animals and how YOU have them set up as to how well they get along. Not saying there are not some animals who won't pick on the others until it becomes harmful. I just think of tortoises in a way like a married couple, some get along forever with just minor disagreements along the way, some fight and realize they need to divorce, then there are a few who snap and do serious harm to their mate. Just watch for warning signs, give them time to be tortoises and work things out, but if serious signs appear immediately separate. You won't have to worry about it right away, you have quarantine to go through first.





Kerryann said:


> Shhhh.. tell no one.. I told my mikey that I am not making honey cakes this year but I am gonna make him a couple tomorrow and hide them until Monday
> I am soo excited the holidays are starting



What are honey cakes? Why hold off til Monday?


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm curious about honey cakes and holidays!

I dreamt last night that we were in the back yard and a leopard hatchling suddenly dug his way out of a burrow, along with a skink! TF you are in my head at all times it seems.


----------



## Jacqui

I like your backyard! Were they in the same hole?


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> That's because those of us who have only had good experience, don't tend to tell them. Sorta human nature to share the bad times, but not the good times. It's all about YOUR animals and how YOU have them set up as to how well they get along. Not saying there are not some animals who won't pick on the others until it becomes harmful. I just think of tortoises in a way like a married couple, some get along forever with just minor disagreements along the way, some fight and realize they need to divorce, then there are a few who snap and do serious harm to their mate. Just watch for warning signs, give them time to be tortoises and work things out, but if serious signs appear immediately separate. You won't have to worry about it right away, you have quarantine to go through first.



Agh, quarantine is something I'm dreading to. I think she'll be okay in a Pangea of totes, I just have to figure out a good heating system that won't melt the totes.


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> I like your backyard! Were they in the same hole?



Yes...who knows what's happening in my head! 
I use the screen tops from hamster cages and such, set the screen on top of tote with light on the screen.


----------



## Kerryann

Tonight at Sundown is Rosh Hashanah. For the Jews this marks the beginning of 5773. Tonight starts a celebration that lasts until Tuesday and now all of the holidays start until Hanukkah. 
Honey cakes are these cakes you make with a cup of honey in them. A lot of traditional recipes make them kind of crusty and dry but I make them with whole wheat flour and apple sauce so that they are moist and yummy. The traditional recipe calls for orange and cinnamon. Mike grew up disliking the honey cakes but after I played with the family recipe and modified it to an apple based recipe he loves them. I am baking another one right now and I think he is about come unglued he wants it so bad. 

Happy Rosh Hashanah 






Here's my honey cake fresh out of the oven.. I wish I could take a picture of the smell. omg......


----------



## pugsandkids

Thank you for explaining, this is something I should know.
Happy Rosh Hashanah!


----------



## Kerryann

I forgot to say it's the new year. I just said what year it is


----------



## Jacqui

Ummm forgot to give the actual recipe, too!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Ummm forgot to give the actual recipe, too!



The one I made was healthy except the honey.
Preheat the oven to 350.
mix in a bowl:
2 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup splenda
1 cup honey
1 1/2 cups unsweetened applesauce
1 tbsp cinnamon
4 eggs
1 tbsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 apple diced thin
Mix until all the flour lumps are out
Grease a 9x13 pan
put cake mix in spread even in the pan
Bake for 40 minutes

This recipe is also great with nuts, dates, and raisins mixed in. You an also use a cream cheese frosting with some honey mixed in.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate when this happens:

I have to psych myself up to mow and Weedeat. So all last week I was reminding myself that I was going to be mowing and operating the Weedeater this week-end. So I'm out there with the line trimmer, and I'm almost finished, with only the back yard left to edge, when I can't get the darned Weedeater started. I think I burned it up running it for such a long time. Darn it..darn it..darn it!!!

So I had to run the mower with the edges of the yard still long. It looks awful and really, really offends my sense of symmetry!

(And my daughter didn't come over and help me take a picture for the calendar!)


----------



## Edna

emysemys said:


> I hate when this happens:
> 
> I have to psych myself up to mow and Weedeat. So all last week I was reminding myself that I was going to be mowing and operating the Weedeater this week-end. So I'm out there with the line trimmer, and I'm almost finished, with only the back yard left to edge, when I can't get the darned Weedeater started. I think I burned it up running it for such a long time. Darn it..darn it..darn it!!!
> 
> So I had to run the mower with the edges of the yard still long. It looks awful and really, really offends my sense of symmetry!
> 
> (And my daughter didn't come over and help me take a picture for the calendar!)



But wait! Didn't you get a puppy!?


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> This recipe is also great with nuts, dates,



Well I guess if I make it, I could make sure I wait til my nuts, I mean kids are coming down BUT my husband really does not like me to have dates any more.  


On the serious side, thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> This recipe is also great with nuts, dates,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess if I make it, I could make sure I wait til my nuts, I mean kids are coming down BUT my husband really does not like me to have dates any more.
> 
> 
> On the serious side, thank you for sharing the recipe.
Click to expand...


HAHA, those are some good puns.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> This recipe is also great with nuts, dates,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess if I make it, I could make sure I wait til my nuts, I mean kids are coming down BUT my husband really does not like me to have dates any more.
> 
> 
> On the serious side, thank you for sharing the recipe.
Click to expand...

Actually being that I am a blond it took me a second to get it.  I was like why can't you get nuts where you are and was wondering if you had that diverticulitis thing or something hhahahahah then I was like omg.. even more funny after that 

You can use regular flour and sub 1/2 cup of applesauce for oil to make it unhealhty 
Next to make the challah bread  which by the way kind of looks like tortoise bread 





Edna said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when this happens:
> 
> I have to psych myself up to mow and Weedeat. So all last week I was reminding myself that I was going to be mowing and operating the Weedeater this week-end. So I'm out there with the line trimmer, and I'm almost finished, with only the back yard left to edge, when I can't get the darned Weedeater started. I think I burned it up running it for such a long time. Darn it..darn it..darn it!!!
> 
> So I had to run the mower with the edges of the yard still long. It looks awful and really, really offends my sense of symmetry!
> 
> (And my daughter didn't come over and help me take a picture for the calendar!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait! Didn't you get a puppy!?
Click to expand...

I have never seen any evidence of this imaginary puppy


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Next to make the challah bread  which by the way kind of looks like tortoise bread



Pictures and recipe when you do, please. Tortoise bread? hmmm



Kerryann said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> But wait! Didn't you get a puppy!?
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen any evidence of this imaginary puppy
Click to expand...


Shhh come closer... now don't say anything, BUT I think this so called puppy, is her newest imaginary friend.  I mean otherwise, she would be posting pictures of it all the time.


Yvonne, I was just talking... I mean... ummm thinking about you!


----------



## Laurie

I see I've missed a lot on "pretend chat"... I hope everyone is well  

The honey cakes look great Kerryann, very cute border collie too, future.. I'm still reading


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Y'all need to go away... I am supposed to be writing a paper that is due in 10 hours and y'all are making it pretty hard.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Y'all need to go away... I am supposed to be writing a paper that is due in 10 hours and y'all are making it pretty hard.



Courtney only YOU can choose to be in here, not writing your paper.... so Courtney get your rear out of here (actually your rear is fine, it's your eyes and fingers you need to get out of here). Once your paper is done, you can return, this place will still be here. I promise you.


I would have teased about temporarily banning you from here, but I would hate to be accused again today of abusing my powers.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Well I actually just found out after checking my email that since it's only a first draft, there is no page requirement for tomorrow and the paper doesn't even have to be finished, we only need to have something written down that can be "critiqued by our peers"... sooo... I will still get to procrastinate! WOOHOO!


----------



## Jacqui

Uggg! Tonight is one of those horrible nights where the temp is going to dip low. One place says 39 another says 35. It's one of those, okay if it stays the 39 the plants should be okay, if it goes to 35 could be some issues, but if it drops just a tad more there go the plants. So I am starting what will be an ongoing all day debate with myself on do I bring in (which means taking them all the way upstairs. which means they won't be back outside again. No place is safe downstairs from the indoor kitties and their heat seeking missile mentality for plants), do I cover (which then the outside kitties take that as a new place to sleep, so they usually ruin the plant any how), do I cross fingers and hope for the best. Then there is which plants do I want to save the most. Uggg! It would not be so bad, if the weather would then stay cold, but the rest of the week is all fine.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoa...your "packin' them all indoors" season just jumps right out attcha. I start thinking about it October 1st and usually have the whole month to do the deed.


----------



## Jacqui

It always happens like this, we will have one cold night and then there will be several more weeks of good weather. Wasn't bad when I have children at home to help, less plants and more "safe" places to hide them. Plus yesterday, I twisted the darn knee wrong, so I am hobbling a bit. I hate bringing them inside, because I have a very brown thumb for inside plants... even worse then I have with cactus plants if that is possible.


----------



## Kerryann

Crap.. you guys just reminded me to watch the weather in case I have to bring all my plants in. I hate the idea that summer is over


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Crap.. you guys just reminded me to watch the weather in case I have to bring all my plants in. I hate the idea that summer is over



I know.  Everything is starting to look so good, now that the heat is gone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Most of my outside plants get loaded into the greenhouse. Its a very small greenhouse, and quite a lot of plants. So they are really crowded in there and its hard to water them. I heat it during the coldest nights with an oil-filled radiator-type electric space heater. Only at night. The sun during the day keeps it warm enough in there. 

I hate the lugging in of the plants, but I don't hate them being in there. When it comes time to bring them out in the spring, they look SO GOOD! The plants just love it in the greenhouse.


----------



## pdrobber

Just the other day I dug up some rose of Sharon little plants that just came up this summer (only a few inches tall) and potted them and have brought them in to see if I can keep them going through the fall and winter so that I can feed some of the leaves to my RF. 

Think they'll continue to grow or will they outsmart me and go to sleep?


----------



## Yvonne G

I see a new thread in our future:

"How do I keep my rose of sharon from hibernating?"


----------



## tortadise

emysemys said:


> I see a new thread in our future:
> 
> "How do I keep my rose of sharon from hibernating?"



I suppose its possible to keep them from hibernating. You can try using a soil heater cable and a plant bulb. Keep the roots warm and the photosynthesis working with the lights. Might take a pretty expensive bulb though, like a high pressure sodium, or medal halide. Maybe a mercury vapor will work. Somebody should at least try it.


----------



## Jacqui

As long as they are getting correct lights and for enough hours, they should be fine. I know TerryO grows them in her inside tank.


----------



## Kerryann

I am jealous of having a greenhouse. My next house will have a big one and it will be attached to my house.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> Or maybe I'll buy a pack of hot dogs and cut them up into smelly bite-sized pieces and keep them in a baggy in my pocket. I also thought about having her drag a rope from her harness, making it easier for me to grab her. But I'd like to keep her training soft with no harsh words or actions. Any suggestions???


Cheese works, the stinkier the better, and find out if your dog is a slave to "the squeek" -- squeek toys. We keep several replacment squeeks around for that very purpose.


----------



## Yvonne G

Now THAT'S a great idea. She LOVES the squeek toys, and the sound of plastic water bottles when you squish them.


----------



## BowandWalter

I got a nifty App so that during biology lectures I feel less like a murderer of trees. Sadly my hideous scrawling was so ridiculous and my efforts, so hysterical, that the guy next to me must have almost soiled his pants.


----------



## Jacqui

That's what he gets for looking at what your doing.


----------



## Jacqui

It is just a beautiful day day. The sun is shining and there are some fall pretty foliage showing.


----------



## Yvonne G

Its lulling you into that false sense of security, and before you know it, your outside potted plants are frozen.


----------



## AldabraNerd

emysemys said:


> Its lulling you into that false sense of security, and before you know it, your outside potted plants are frozen.



Heh. Same here in Zurich - but the good thing is that various berries are getting ripe enough to pick & pickle in vodka, mmmm!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Its lulling you into that false sense of security, and before you know it, your outside potted plants are frozen.



That allows me to do new plant combos next year. 





AldabraNerd said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its lulling you into that false sense of security, and before you know it, your outside potted plants are frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. Same here in Zurich - but the good thing is that various berries are getting ripe enough to pick & pickle in vodka, mmmm!
Click to expand...


Hmmm pickled berries...


----------



## Yvonne G

AldabraNerd said:


> Heh. Same here in Zurich - but the good thing is that various berries are getting ripe enough to pick & pickle in vodka, mmmm!



Oh boy...oh boy! New blood in our Pretend Chat forum!!


----------



## Jacqui

So the berries ripen in the fall or what season are you currently? What kind of berries?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> It is just a beautiful day day. The sun is shining and there are some fall pretty foliage showing.



We had hail and rain today and it was bitterly cold.  In another two months though a day like today will feel warm.


----------



## Jacqui

Isn't amazing how in summer 70 feels cool, come winter 70 is a heat wave.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Isn't amazing how in summer 70 feels cool, come winter 70 is a heat wave.



I know it's crazy. In spring 60 degrees is shorts weather.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't amazing how in summer 70 feels cool, come winter 70 is a heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's crazy. In spring 60 degrees is shorts weather.
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Hump Day 
I have had to dress up and curl my hair the last two days.. it's so weird.


----------



## Jacqui

85 degrees out and boy are the tortoises and turtles doing a happy dance outside. Should have heard all the splashes from the water turtle zone, as I approached. I think every single one had been out basking.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> 85 degrees out and boy are the tortoises and turtles doing a happy dance outside. Should have heard all the splashes from the water turtle zone, as I approached. I think every single one had been out basking.



That sounds so cute.

I just had a girl at work ask me if I ever come home and the dogs surprise me. Now this girl has never owned a dog or a cat so I had to explain to her that coming home to surprises from your animals is not a good thing. I told her the last two surprises were my dogs tipping the trash and spreading it around the house, and my old dog throwing up on the floor like six different spots..
dog surprises.. not good..


----------



## Jacqui

I never thought about that before, but your right, surprises from pets are almost always something bad. Those turtles made so much noise, you would have thought a couple of elephants had just jumped into the water.


----------



## Kerryann

I was cursed today at work. I came home to a surprise


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I was cursed today at work. I came home to a surprise



 See what happens you you talk bad about your critters! 

I had the most enjoyable afternoon today. As I had mentioned earlier our temps were wonderful ones at 85. So I took out four groups of my little guys for some sun. Now I have a full sized nursery area, but I have taken to not using it lately. It's under an apple tree, which attracts birds, plus not really wanting to have apples fall down upon some little head. It lacks a bit of visual appeal for me as well. Well a couple of weeks back on my birthday, I found my double seat freestanding swing thingy on clearance at WalMart for $75. I have been eyeing those and "testing" them out every where I go for the last couple of years, but they cost too much at $150 for me to get one. Jeff and Josh put it up for me, right away in the back yard. At first, I mainly spent time out there with Jeff, when he was home from the road. Since then, I must average a couple of hours a day out there. I have watched the clouds and storms roll in, hummingbirds, well all sorts of birds actually along with butterflies.

Any how today I was using these small sunning enclosures Jeff fixed for me, when he was home. I have it right next to my swing. I had my leopards (from Yvonne), sulcatas, and cherryhead youngins out there with me. Hours passed just watching those little guys plowing over the grass or righting themselves from falling on their back. A little leopard stretching his neck way out to eat the edge of a grape leaf that was being his shade umbrella. Just enjoying baby antics. No real work got done. Well I did collect a plastic grocery bag each of mulberry and grape leaves and about a fourth an ice cream bag of Althea (Rose of Sharon) blooms to dry for winter. Was just such an awesome day!


----------



## Kerryann

That does sound like the perfect day.

I started my morning out with a new work out routine.
20 minutes of Brazilian butt lift
10 minutes of p90x abs
10 minutes of p90x arms

I have taken my favorites from several videos and i am making my own. 
Now i am laying here wore out at 6:30 am


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> 20 minutes of Brazilian butt lift


Is that a butt lift done by a Brazilian?


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 minutes of Brazilian butt lift
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a butt lift done by a Brazilian?
Click to expand...


I wish, that would probably be easier and less painful. 
It's a workout tape set that involves a lot of lunges and squats. My butt has definitely gotten rounder since starting the video. I was not big or saggy butted before the videos but I was afflicted with the no butt gene.


----------



## Jacqui

No butt, sounds like that would be a nice change. Of course unfortunately for my two girls, I carry the wide hip genes and they got it in it's full glory.


----------



## BowandWalter

Walter and I were having breakfast, and what I thought was a cute little mouse ran out of the closet. Nope not a little mouse, just a giant spider.


----------



## Momof4

I had my teeth whitened today and they are soooo sensitive. I keep getting zapped with pain like a shock of electricity. UGH. I'm in a bad mood and have to coach soccer tonight with 7yr olds girls.


----------



## kathyth

I'm at work playing on my IPad writing on a pretend chat.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> No butt, sounds like that would be a nice change. Of course unfortunately for my two girls, I carry the wide hip genes and they got it in it's full glory.



That video helps with that too 
I went to petsmart tonight to get henry a new light... his burned out too  and the reptile young man was extra special handsome.. I had to spend some time flirting with him. I mean.. testing his tortoise knowledge.. My dogs liked him too.  He actually knew his stuff pretty well. 

For the teeth whitening, I whiten mine a lot so I use sensodyne toothpaste and it honestly does help a lot.


----------



## pdrobber

I ordered an Asus Transformer Infinity TF700 64 GB last night!!! Got a nice black leather case and screen protectors too...expecting it monday or tuesday! but then I just thought to myself "hey, that much money could have bought me a nice tortoise..."


----------



## Kerryann

I have an android tablet and I love it


----------



## Yvonne G

I've always wanted to get my teeth whitened. Do you mind sharing what the cost was? I know that's a personal question and if you don't want to answer that's fine.

I swear this puppy must be part labrador. Isn't labrador one of those dumb, happy dogs who's tongue just lols out of his mouth and he's always happy and grinning?

Misty will jump up and slam her front legs down on the arm of my recliner. I'll push them off and say no. She'll do it immediately again, and I respond in the same way. She gets me so mad that I eventually get mad at her. But she just doesn't get it. She is just DUMB! I thought all dobermans were smart, people oriented dogs. I've always had a doberman, one right after the other since the '60's. But this one is DUMB!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I've always wanted to get my teeth whitened. Do you mind sharing what the cost was? I know that's a personal question and if you don't want to answer that's fine.
> 
> I swear this puppy must be part labrador. Isn't labrador one of those dumb, happy dogs who's tongue just lols out of his mouth and he's always happy and grinning?
> 
> Misty will jump up and slam her front legs down on the arm of my recliner. I'll push them off and say no. She'll do it immediately again, and I respond in the same way. She gets me so mad that I eventually get mad at her. But she just doesn't get it. She is just DUMB! I thought all dobermans were smart, people oriented dogs. I've always had a doberman, one right after the other since the '60's. But this one is DUMB!


I use a five minute white product anymore. You can get groupons here for 90 dollars zoom whitening. My dentist charges about 250. I was using crest white strips to Whitened mine and my dentist told me to use this stuff. It lasts like five months and it's like 8 bucks for the starter kit and 5 for the whitening paste only. I put the whitener on before getting in the shower.
Labs are always happy. 

Hers a link to the stuff i use. I use sensodyne pro white. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...minute+teeth+whitener&spell=1&biw=360&bih=640


----------



## jaizei

Anyone else see the space shuttle this morning? I've been busy hadn't been paying attention to the news so it was a complete surprise. Somewhat surreal, as low as it was flying.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Walter and I were having breakfast, and what I thought was a cute little mouse ran out of the closet. Nope not a little mouse, just a giant spider.



I'd rather of had a mouse...





jaizei said:


> Anyone else see the space shuttle this morning? I've been busy hadn't been paying attention to the news so it was a complete surprise. Somewhat surreal, as low as it was flying.



That would have been neat to see!


----------



## poison

hello


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> hello



Hey Poi!


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> I'd rather of had a mouse...



Me to, I had thoughts of taming it. The giant spider just freaks me out, it makes me think that someone might be missing a baby tarantula. I know that happened at a local school once, two peoples tarantulas got out and bred like crazy in the dorms.


----------



## BowandWalter

I got a call from home today, one of my millie fleur hens passed away. I picked her out 10 years ago, with her sister, when I was 9. She was a really awesome chicken, she always tried to eat slugs, even though they were to slimy and would gum her beak shut. She was the aunt of Pinky and Brain, and the great aunt of Peepers. When I think back, I really wish I'd incubated some of their eggs.


----------



## pdrobber

That's it! I can't take it anymore! I'm going to my family's house on Long Island after work and I'm going to bring my RF back to my apartment with me. I've been having tortoise withdrawals for too long now.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had a little Mille Fleur rooster many years ago. None of us was able to go out into the back yard unless we carried the broom with us. We called him Napolean, and he was a holy terror.


----------



## BowandWalter

emysemys said:


> I had a little Mille Fleur rooster many years ago. None of us was able to go out into the back yard unless we carried the broom with us. We called him Napolean, and he was a holy terror.



Haha, mines name was Dammit Rooster, or DR for short. He was exactly the same, any one in the coop needed pants and a broom. Now I have two lovely (knock on wood) roosters, Nut and McGongall. Their both hand raised, and complete sweethearts.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well, none of those spiders would be mine. They have all been counted and accounted for.

The mountains are turning crimson and the mornings are very cool. Cherry bomb no longer spends nights out. I need to ready a bigger habitat for the coming winter.


----------



## dmmj

I thought roosters did not get along.


----------



## Kerryann

I am very sorry about your hen. Losing a pet is hard.  I am deathly afraid of chickens myself.. and don't even get me started on roosters.. they are so evil.. My pa had one that used to spur us kids if he saw us. 

I was out to dinner with the hubster and ran into Seth Gold from hard core pawn. Apparently he lives in my hood.. who knew?? For those who don't watch tru tv. http://www.pawndetroit.com/Pages/TeamSeth.aspx
It's a really really really crazy show that is like a train wreck sometimes and you cant look away but it's about detroit... soooooo I have to watch it..  



dmmj said:


> I thought roosters did not get along.



We never had more than one


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I thought roosters did not get along.



I have had it both ways.





BowandWalter said:


> I got a call from home today, one of my millie fleur hens passed away. I picked her out 10 years ago, with her sister, when I was 9. She was a really awesome chicken, she always tried to eat slugs, even though they were to slimy and would gum her beak shut. She was the aunt of Pinky and Brain, and the great aunt of Peepers. When I think back, I really wish I'd incubated some of their eggs.



That's too bad. Sounds like she had a long and good life, which counts for for everything. Those are nice chickens, we had some back when the kids were in 4H.





pdrobber said:


> . I've been having tortoise withdrawals for too long now.



I use to get that when I was out in the truck.  It's horrible! What ever happened about the sulcata, did you ever call on it?


----------



## pdrobber

I looked back for the ad later the next day and it was down already...


----------



## BowandWalter

They're brothers, maybe that makes a difference. Nut is more of a j*rk the Mag, in a traditional rooster sense, Mag is a snuggler.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning TFO!!*​

I hope you all have as wonderful of a day today, as I had yesterday!


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Jacqui said:


> Good Morning TFO!!​
> I hope you all have as wonderful of a day today, as I had yesterday!



Thanks! I really needed that. Had a not-so-nice morning so far. Took care of my torts, made a bowl of cereal and went back into my room. Hubby was crabby with me, kids crabby with me....torts happy to go outside and be fed!


----------



## Jacqui

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Thanks! I really needed that. Had a not-so-nice morning so far. Took care of my torts, made a bowl of cereal and went back into my room. Hubby was crabby with me, kids crabby with me....torts happy to go outside and be fed!



Sorry your day started off a bit on the bad side, has it gotten better as the day went on?


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Yes, much improved. Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Yes, much improved. Thank you!



Glad to hear that!


----------



## Kerryann

Came home to dog mayhem yet again.. ughh.. After we get back from Canada the dogs will be going in crates when we leave


----------



## Momof4

emysemys said:


> I've always wanted to get my teeth whitened. Do you mind sharing what the cost was? I know that's a personal question and if you don't want to answer that's fine.
> 
> I swear this puppy must be part labrador. Isn't labrador one of those dumb, happy dogs who's tongue just lols out of his mouth and he's always happy and grinning?
> 
> Misty will jump up and slam her front legs down on the arm of my recliner. I'll push them off and say no. She'll do it immediately again, and I respond in the same way. She gets me so mad that I eventually get mad at her. But she just doesn't get it. She is just DUMB! I thought all dobermans were smart, people oriented dogs. I've always had a doberman, one right after the other since the '60's. But this one is DUMB!



Sorry so late Yvonne. My torts came home from the vet and I have been busy. The Zoom at my dentist is $499 but I got a discount with $100 off. Sounds like others are getting a better deal. That's the price we pay for living in Ca. This is my second time and I do love it. Your teeth are just really sensitive the 1st day. If I had vicodin I would have taken it.


----------



## pdrobber

Hello everyone!!!! I'm on the hunt for tortoise/turtle print scrub tops for MEN. just simple, one pocket, no buttons....please let me know if you know of any place that sells them!!!


----------



## Kerryann

pdrobber said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I'm on the hunt for tortoise/turtle print scrub tops for MEN. just simple, one pocket, no buttons....please let me know if you know of any place that sells them!!!



Good luck with finding one. I didn't even know they make mens scrubs in patterns. Is there a size/cut difference between mens and womens?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!!! I'm on the hunt for tortoise/turtle print scrub tops for MEN. just simple, one pocket, no buttons....please let me know if you know of any place that sells them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with finding one. I didn't even know they make mens scrubs in patterns. Is there a size/cut difference between mens and womens?
Click to expand...


Good question.


----------



## pdrobber

well i've been looking at the unisex print ones...the basic one pocket v neck ones...


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Kerryann said:


> Good luck with finding one. I didn't even know they make mens scrubs in patterns. Is there a size/cut difference between mens and womens?



I bet someone can make one custom! Not me...but I'm sure there is a pattern.


----------



## Jacqui

I assume you have done an online search already?


----------



## pdrobber

Yes. ..I found some turtle ones but was wondering if anyone here had bought any somewhere they could share. And I'm surprised not enough vets and techs have wanted them that they would make them?


----------



## Jacqui

Most Vets and techs would want the more popular animals... dogs and cats, even birds and rodents.


----------



## dmmj

Kerryann said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!!! I'm on the hunt for tortoise/turtle print scrub tops for MEN. just simple, one pocket, no buttons....please let me know if you know of any place that sells them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with finding one. I didn't even know they make mens scrubs in patterns. Is there a size/cut difference between mens and womens?
Click to expand...

I would guess a bigger crotch.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!!! I'm on the hunt for tortoise/turtle print scrub tops for MEN. just simple, one pocket, no buttons....please let me know if you know of any place that sells them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with finding one. I didn't even know they make mens scrubs in patterns. Is there a size/cut difference between mens and womens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would guess a bigger crotch.
Click to expand...


Since when is there a crotch in the tops?


----------



## Yvonne G

I know that dove season opened on Sept. 1st, but what kind of season is going on right now? There have been guns going of all day across the street from me in the almond orchard.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Since when is there a crotch in the tops?



Special needs crotches 

I did half of my fall decorations today. 
Wednesday is Yom Kippur or the day of atonement and Thursday we leave for Canada.


----------



## Kerryann

Henry took a topple today in his enclosure and I about lost my mind. He is fine.. and really it was a 3-4 inch fall but I was running around like a psycho for a bit. I gave him some love and a soak. He was being a monkey in his cage and crawled up on his hide and then started to lose footing. I saw him scrambling but didn't make it in time to save him. I saw him topple off the top and then come down on his shell. He had flipped himself back over and was taking off when I got to him. I think I was worse for the wear than him


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> . I think I was worse for the wear than him



I am sure that is true. Sounds like Henry was enjoying himself being a tortoise!





emysemys said:


> I know that dove season opened on Sept. 1st, but what kind of season is going on right now? There have been guns going of all day across the street from me in the almond orchard.



Deer, but not in the orchard. Are they shooting at the birds so they leave the crops alone?


----------



## BowandWalter

I can't find my biology paper for tomorrow, so I'm doing my sculpture. I wish that hiding in the fort I made out of my cardboard sheet and watching movies actually counted as a project.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounding like somebody did too much playing rather then schoolwork this weekend. Is the paper under the fort?


----------



## BowandWalter

No, I think I left it at the lab. I'm running after lectures and getting it. The fort eventually will be a brazen bull, but it's way to fun to have it as a house over my bed, it cuts out a lot of noise.


----------



## Jacqui

A brazen bull??


----------



## Kerryann

I am making a Cottage Cheese Noodle Kugel for dinner on Wednesday. I was scared by the first recipe I found so a girl at work is bringing me an alternate recipe for me to healthy up tomorrow. Mikey will be sooooooo excited. 

I was wondering what a brazen bull was too? At first I read it wrong and thought Brazilian bull and was like hmm.. is that code for a place to manage your waxing??? hmmm..


----------



## Jacqui

waxings?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I feel like I'm DYING! RAAWWR


----------



## Edna

Courtney, are you OK?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

it feels like somebody has repeatedly punched me in one spot of my back and I have a growing fever... but at least I'm not like vomiting or something like that.


----------



## Edna

I hope the back thing is just body aches, then. Can you take an analgesic for the fever and pain?


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter turned me on to Bayer Back and Body. It really works well...better than just plain aspirin...on back/muscle problems.

I must say that the new thread by drewslife727 - "Ever feel like saying something random" - has made me feel a little pushed out of shape.


----------



## Kerryann

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I feel like I'm DYING! RAAWWR




I swear it helps.. get some cranberry juice and drink yourself stupid. 

If we were closer I'd go smack who sent you home.


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> A brazen bull??



We're supposed to make something which is now obsolete into ironic art. A brazen bull was a torture method where you were roasted inside a brass bull (the screams sounded like the bull raging). I'm making a cute anime looking bull with big eye lashes, hopefully it works out.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> A brazen bull??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to make something which is now obsolete into ironic art. A brazen bull was a torture method where you were roasted inside a brass bull (the screams sounded like the bull raging). I'm making a cute anime looking bull with big eye lashes, hopefully it works out.
Click to expand...


I had not heard of this method, what a horrible way to die.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> BowandWalter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> A brazen bull??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to make something which is now obsolete into ironic art. A brazen bull was a torture method where you were roasted inside a brass bull (the screams sounded like the bull raging). I'm making a cute anime looking bull with big eye lashes, hopefully it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had not heard of this method, what a horrible way to die.
Click to expand...


The sick things that people think of 
One more day.. and then I will be off to Canada.. Have I mentioned I am soo excited. Once I have finalized my recipe for tomorrow night I will post it since it will be easy, healthy, and delicious


----------



## Jacqui

What your going to Canada????? What Yvonne has a new puppy????


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> What your going to Canada????? What Yvonne has a new puppy????



The illusive unphotographed puppy


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What your going to Canada????? What Yvonne has a new puppy????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The illusive unphotographed puppy
Click to expand...


Yeah, you would think she would show us a picture or two of Misty instead of keeping her all to herself.


----------



## Kerryann

Here.. I will bait her out.. 
I will show you mine if you show us yours 
This is from Sunday after putting out the decorations and making sure everyone's costumes fit.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! You go all out for Halloween. Very nice! I'll bet the kids just love it.

So, I'm not one to miss taking a picture, and since my arm was twisted so hard, I reached over and picked up my camera, turned it on and pointed it at Misty, who was right here next to me. 

LOL!!! Its SO FUNNY!!!!! I thought this only happened when humans got their pictures taken:






This dog is growing so fast. I bought her collar last week...well, it will be three weeks ago this coming Friday. It was too big on the shortest hole, but I left it on anyway. I was a little worried because she kept trying to grab it by ducking her head down and opening her mouth, but she couldn't quite make it. This week, and I haven't changed holes or anything, it fits perfectly and may need to be extended soon. The space between the Aldabran pen's fence and the garage was just right for her to be able to squeeze through and get into the pen. Yesterday she got through just fine. Today she had to strain, and pull...she had her head up in the air and was pulling, finally she put one hip in front of the other and was able to squeeze through. Just overnight! I think I'm raising a monster!!

In all fairness to Misty, I thought I'd better take a picture that shows her pretty face with her eyes OPEN!!:


----------



## Kerryann

She is such a cutie pie.. seriously 
I love that first picture and I have to say she is growing into her nose nicely


----------



## Jacqui

!! I really love the first one!! KerryAnn, is that a penguin in the Halloween scene?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> !! I really love the first one!! KerryAnn, is that a penguin in the Halloween scene?



The yard penguin is out year round. Apparently I could buy costumes for him but I haven't gotten involved in that scene but now you have given me an idea.


----------



## Jacqui

So from your sign Kerryann, does that mean your open for business too? (sign says the witch is in)


----------



## dmmj

I heard you got a puppy yvonne, nice to finally see a picture of it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So from your sign Kerryann, does that mean your open for business too? (sign says the witch is in)



Only when I am home, otherwise it's a lie.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I heard you got a puppy yvonne, nice to finally see a picture of it.



Hey...Did I tell you I got a puppy? Here's a picture of her. Her name is Misty (when I can remember it, otherwise, its "Puppy"):






She's only 4 1/2 months old...still has her puppy needle teeth, however she is growing some of her permanent teeth. She'll be 5 months the first of October.


----------



## Kerryann

Holy crud she is getting big


----------



## Jacqui

Certainly starting to loose the baby look.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Yvonne...


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Hey Yvonne...



I'm not Yvonne, but AWEE! I want one!


----------



## Kerryann

Awwww so cute


----------



## Jacqui

I hope Yvonne likes them.


----------



## Yvonne G

They're lookin' pretty darned good, Jacqui! Starting to show their pattern in the new growth. I didn't remember that you had so many.


----------



## Jacqui

Picking a picture for the calender contest is a real pain, you know that?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Picking a picture for the calender contest is a real pain, you know that?



 I agree.


----------



## dmmj

Have your own WiFi network? want to freak out your neighbors? name it FBI surveillance van, and watch what happens.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Have your own WiFi network? want to freak out your neighbors? name it FBI surveillance van, and watch what happens.



I think it should be "To Catch A Predator1"

I love those little torts.. I want to smooch them alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Picking a picture for the calender contest is a real pain, you know that?



I had an idea in mind, then just had to wait for my daughter to come over and take the picture for me. So mine is all submitted. (And, NO, there wasn't a puppy in the picture)

All you procrastinators better get with the program and send in those pictures. There have only been 21 sent so far. So grab those cameras and SHOOT!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I haven't tried any of my "dreamed up" shots, but when I had the kids out for some sun yesterday, they ended up just naturally coming together with what I think is a nice picture. Problem is I have two or three, basically the same shot just different angles, closeness and one has some additional items. Now I can't decide which one of them to use.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you'll probably pick the wrong one. Its never a good idea to second guess yourself. Go with the gut.


----------



## Jacqui

It's funny, when Ash was here last weekend, out of the blue she asked me if I had ever entered a picture I had taken a couple of years ago at her place. It was a photo shoot I did just for the calender contest. I debated using one of those, because as per my usual, I never entered any of those shots. My gut normally only tells me when I am hungry and when something bad is happening, not what picture to choose or which lottery numbers are winners.


----------



## Yvonne G

Stoopud gut!


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> It's funny, when Ash was here last weekend, out of the blue she asked me if I had ever entered a picture I had taken a couple of years ago at her place. It was a photo shoot I did just for the calender contest. I debated using one of those, because as per my usual, I never entered any of those shots. My gut normally only tells me when I am hungry and when something bad is happening, not what picture to choose or which lottery numbers are winners.



Choose the one that you look at the longest, and has great meaning to you. Were all tortoise lovers so if it gives you that awesome inspiring feeling then it should be the same for all the members that will vote on it. I know mine wont win. But I still think its a very inspiring and awesome photo of the species I chose. 

Hey yvonne did your mountain ever lay any eggs? I just remembered reading that thread a while ago.


----------



## Jacqui

I think yours is current and unique myself.  Just going by the past and what I vote for and what everybody else does, my thoughts on what is what I would like to see never matches the majority.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> I think yours is current and unique myself.  Just going by the past and what I vote for and what everybody else does, my thoughts on what is what I would like to see never matches the majority.



Youve seen mine? I thought josh could only see them?
I would imagine alot of redfoots,sulcatas, and russians. But the best photo wins so we will see what the majority is speaking towards.  I just want mine somewhere on the calander. Just to say "yeah thats right, thats my tortoise on that month their".


----------



## Yvonne G

No, my Mep worked on her nest for a very long time. At the end, she just left it and started sleeping in their house. I would find a broken egg or two behind her every morning after that (in the house).


----------



## tortadise

emysemys said:


> No, my Mep worked on her nest for a very long time. At the end, she just left it and started sleeping in their house. I would find a broken egg or two behind her every morning after that (in the house).



MAN, that stinks. Hopefully some good will come around next year. I have found pine needles to work fantastically for nest material for them.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think yours is current and unique myself.  Just going by the past and what I vote for and what everybody else does, my thoughts on what is what I would like to see never matches the majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youve seen mine? I thought josh could only see them?
> I would imagine alot of redfoots,sulcatas, and russians. But the best photo wins so we will see what the majority is speaking towards.  I just want mine somewhere on the calander. Just to say "yeah thats right, thats my tortoise on that month their".
Click to expand...


I saw Yvonne's and she had told me what she was planning to try to photograph.



 Now I see what I did, I thought I was responding to something Yvonne said, but it was your comment. Sorry *blushes*


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, us privileged mods ARE able to access the site where the contest pictures are stored...and may I say that it is (***said in her best Laugh-in German accent***) "...interesting!"


----------



## tortadise

HAHAHA. Well We will all get to see them and vote on them after the 30th of september right? or is it just the mods that vote.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> HAHAHA. Well We will all get to see them and vote on them after the 30th of september right? or is it just the mods that vote.



Every one gets to vote.


----------



## tortadise

Well thats pretty cool then. I bet dean wins he takes good photos. Where can I see last years photos at if possible?


----------



## Yvonne G

And, I think you will each get 5 choices. So read the rules carefully before you vote. I'm sure it won't be just one choice per member. Be sure to read the rules before you vote.

I'm getting excited to see the pictures. The site where they are stored shows them so big that you can't see the whole picture on your screen - too big!

Counting down...

Four more days!


----------



## tortadise

Oh man. Im kinda excited too. Its pretty cool. I can just imagine when josh posts the calender thread how many people scramble to take those oh so awesome photos.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> Here.. I will bait her out..
> I will show you mine if you show us yours
> This is from Sunday after putting out the decorations and making sure everyone's costumes fit.



You must live in an ok neighborhood. Aren't you worried that your decorations will get stolen or, worse, vandalized?

I've tried in the past to get pictures of my dog (prior to the puppy) and couldn't get her to stay in one spot long enough. How did you make your guys stand there.

Also, when one views your picture in full size mode, one can ALMOST see the picture taker in the door's reflection.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here.. I will bait her out..
> I will show you mine if you show us yours
> This is from Sunday after putting out the decorations and making sure everyone's costumes fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must live in an ok neighborhood. Aren't you worried that your decorations will get stolen or, worse, vandalized?
> 
> I've tried in the past to get pictures of my dog (prior to the puppy) and couldn't get her to stay in one spot long enough. How did you make your guys stand there.
> 
> Also, when one views your picture in full size mode, one can ALMOST see the picture taker in the door's reflection.
Click to expand...


Luckily I haven't had very much vandalism in this neighborhood. I have tons of lawn statues and ornaments in my gardens all year round and never had one come up missing. 
I Just told them to stay there. Ozzie is sticking his tongue out at me because he always has to be an ahole though  I had a hard time getting cici not to beat ozzie down because he was wearing that orange sweater that was angering her. Apparently she is color blind but some of his sweaters make her hateful for some reason.
I need a purple pumpkin.. I am obsessing about it.. eek

I don't have any pics for the calendar 

I think I see a shadow person in the door eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk


----------



## Yvonne G

Too bad there wasn't a tortoise in THIS picture. It would be a good picture for October.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I don't have any pics for the calendar



You still have like six or seven days to get one taken. The one I am thinking of using was not a plan shot for the calender, it just happened as I had some of my various babies out for supervised sun time in their sunning suites. I had just happened to take the camera out for another reason.


----------



## Kerryann

We are Canada bound


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, have a safe trip.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Too bad there wasn't a tortoise in THIS picture. It would be a good picture for October.



I will get that pic on Sunday. Woo and I need some mums


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> We are Canada bound



It's really sunny today in Canada, or at least it is in Victoria. Have a great trip!


I've been trying to be friendly with every Biology TA and Prof to garner a invitation into the herpetology building, so far all I think I've accomplished is getting the male TA's to think I'm flirting, one of them now breaks into a huge smile and blushes whenever he sees me.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, have a safe trip.



Ditto!





BowandWalter said:


> I've been trying to be friendly with every Biology TA and Prof to garner a invitation into the herpetology building, so far all I think I've accomplished is getting the male TA's to think I'm flirting, one of them now breaks into a huge smile and blushes whenever he sees me.



Is that bad? So why don't you just tell them you would like to go into the herp building?


----------



## safari_lass1

So bummed  I get my Egyptians the 2nd of October. Thought they would have been neat to shoot.


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Ditto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that bad? So why don't you just tell them you would like to go into the herp building?





I have. Repetitively. Neither of them has access, I'm going to offer to volunteer in the building.


----------



## Kerryann

Ferrying ready to cross the border. Everyone have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## safari_lass1

Where do I send calendar submissions?

Example why every exotic Pet owner should do as much research as possible.

This is a former pet Kookaburra that was hand fed. Now every time I go to feed her she goes right for my hand, never the mouse. It is a bit comical because it doesn't hurt. Had an eagle that did it too . . . Now that is scary!!! Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

submit photos in an email for the contest before midnight (Pacific time) Sept. 30th to:

[email protected]


----------



## BowandWalter

safari_lass1 said:


> Where do I send calendar submissions?
> 
> Example why every exotic Pet owner should do as much research as possible.
> 
> This is a former pet Kookaburra that was hand fed. Now every time I go to feed her she goes right for my hand, never the mouse. It is a bit comical because it doesn't hurt. Had an eagle that did it too . . . Now that is scary!!! Lol





He looks like a floppy rubber chicken!


----------



## Jacqui

My frig died.  ... and I am suppose to have lunch with my sister today, too.  Is it Friday the 13th or do I need to keep my eyes out for a third bad thing to happen????


----------



## Yvonne G

I was wondering what the heck a frig was, then I realized you probably meant "fridge." Bummer!! Too bad it wasn't winter already, you could just dig a hole in a snow bank and save all your food there! 

Why can't you still go have lunch with sis? Have to wait for the repairman?


----------



## Jacqui

Yes a fridge.  (getting too busy trying to keep peace and find room for all the cats to fit with me on the couch and I let that word slip by without completing it in my earlier post it appears) No, it's more like not really wanting to have lunch with my sister. She is nice enough, but just sorta totally opposite of me, so nothing in common except for blood.


----------



## dmmj

I was going to procrastinate today, but I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Are we still doing a pretend chat? Is anyone still out there?


----------



## Jacqui

*YEPPERS!!​*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm setting out at the barn, having a cold Coors, keeping my dog from running up the dirt road while I wait for my wife to come home.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm setting out at the barn, having a cold Coors, keeping my dog from running up the dirt road while I wait for my wife to come home.



What kind of dog? I just came in from sitting out on my swing reading a book and watching a few of the tortoises getting their sunshine. Now I am debating going to town to stock up on catfood tonight, so I don't have to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a Doberman. Her name is Ava. I went to town earlier for the cat food. I'd be watching the torts evening graze but the bench is in the shade on the side of the barn.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a Doberman. Her name is Ava. I went to town earlier for the cat food. I'd be watching the torts evening graze but the bench is in the shade on the side of the barn.



Yvonne just recently got a Doberman puppy. What color is Ava?

I was in town earlier and had plan to do my shopping, including the catfood, but my neighbor called letting me know her dog had finally died that morning. I rushed home to bury it for her, but once home and clothes changed, she decided to wait til tomorrow morning for the burial. 
Fortunately, I had my son dig out the hole last time he was home, so it will only be getting the body to the hole and the filling back in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava is a Black and Tan. She is beautiful. I tell people when you're as purty as she is, you don't need to be smart in school. She is a bit short on wits. First picture is her in a natural pose at 9 months. Second picture is her with one of her buddies. 

View attachment 29521




View attachment 29522


I've been told she will mellow with age. She is 2yrs now and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Jacqui

She is nice!


*Good Morning TFO!!​*


----------



## tortadise

Good morning!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, all!!

Ava is just like my Misty. Misty is a fawn doberman. All she wants to do is play. Trouble is, her play involves a lot of biting. She has most of her big girl teeth now, however, she still has her upper baby canine needles. I can't just sit in the evening and watch TV because she just pesters me to death. I eventually end up putting her outside in order to get some peace and quiet. But she is the funniest thing on wheels. She makes me laugh all the time.


----------



## Jacqui

*sneaking in for a quick peak at what is happening in here, before I go outside and play hookey (ie sitting in my swing reading a book and watching the baby tortoises getting their sunshine*


----------



## dmmj

Wait yvonne got a puppy? this is the first I am hearing of this.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Wait yvonne got a puppy? this is the first I am hearing of this.



David: Did I tell you that I got a puppy? She's not very small anymore. Almost 5 months old, but mentally still very much a puppy.


----------



## BowandWalter

I've started to go to random fish/reptile stores, with my roommate. When we get there we act like the typical silly 19 year old girls (I always wear busty shirts), I make big deals about how cute or pretty things are. When the store people start trying to feed me lines of cr*p I just grin and blankly stare at them. When we start to leave I revert to my normal nerdy self and lay a swath of pain and knowledge on them. 

So today I got a Betta named Mildew


----------



## Jacqui

Mildew??  Love it!


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Mildew??  Love it!













I feel bad because he's in a tiny tank with no plants, but it's the best I could do for today. It was one of those "not looking for a Betta days" but I saw him and it was a I must have him moment. My roommate named him Mildew, we even held a ceremony. She likes him so much that she wants to get one of her own.


----------



## Jacqui

Now he's a different one.


----------



## BowandWalter

He's just so crazy looking that I couldn't say no. I have a soft spot for marbled Bettas. George the Betta I have at home is a real stunner, but I didn't feel like taking him out of the 30 gallon tank he's in with his girl would be fair to him.









George before and after!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear

Nice betta's! I like the color. I don't know much about betta fish. All I know is that they can survive in really small spaces with little water.


----------



## Jacqui

George is even prettier.


----------



## BowandWalter

mattgrizzlybear said:


> Nice betta's! I like the color. I don't know much about betta fish. All I know is that they can survive in really small spaces with little water.




Thank you!
They can live in small containers. I'm a firm believer that they shouldn't have to, mine, except for this guy, all live in tanks over 5 gallons. I feel pretty guilty that this guy will probably be living in a bowl of some form, but it's better then a Dixie cup 



Jacqui said:


> George is even prettier.



I love George, mostly because he is such a sweetie. He lives in a community tank with a female Betta, they live together under the same Anubis plant. I've never had problems with him being anything like a normal male Betta. Just before I left I added my guppies to the tank, the guppies all schooled around after him, he was completely unbothered, even with the male guppy.

I might be a bit Betta obsessed...


----------



## Kerryann

I had such an amazing time. I hiked almost as much as i jeeped. I will post a pictures thread.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad you had a good time on your Canada trip!

This morning, as I was walking the dogs, I saw my first bald eagle of the season. We tend to only get them here from when it starts getting cold until the serious freezing weather sticks around and all the lakes, ponds, rivers freeze up.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Glad you had a good time on your Canada trip!
> 
> This morning, as I was walking the dogs, I saw my first bald eagle of the season. We tend to only get them here from when it starts getting cold until the serious freezing weather sticks around and all the lakes, ponds, rivers freeze up.



That sounds awesome


----------



## dmmj

So kerryann did you smuggle some tortoises to our canadian members?


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> So kerryann did you smuggle some tortoises to our canadian members?



No  I had no one wanting to have one smuggled.
I missed my tortoises while I was gone too. Normally my tortoise caregivers send me pictures and video to keep my mind at ease but I had no communication.
I put up pictures of the trip in the photos thread. I thought people who don't see the seasons would like the pictures since the color was awesome up there.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...Batchewana-Bay-lots-of-pictures#axzz284LiTUaZ


----------



## BowandWalter

If I new you were volunteering I would have


----------



## Jacqui

Response from me as person: 

As a Mod:  Please refrain from talk of illegal activities.


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Response from me as person:
> 
> As a Mod:  Please refrain from talk of illegal activities.



Okay  I'm only joking, my hatchling should (fingers crossed) be here this weekend!


----------



## dmmj

Yes smuggling is illegal and I should haven't mentioned it even in a joking manner. (smacks hand) bad mod, bad.


----------



## BowandWalter

Naughty naughty, influencing the younger generation in a negative manner.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Yes smuggling is illegal and I should haven't mentioned it even in a joking manner. (smacks hand) bad mod, bad.



what is this about smuggling?? I thought you were talking about snuggling tortoises in Canada... duhhhhh.. snuggling.. not that naughty thing..


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Yes smuggling is illegal and I should haven't mentioned it even in a joking manner. (smacks hand) bad mod, bad.



 I will admit I was surprised at you doing so, especially since you so often catch it when others do.  





Kerryann said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes smuggling is illegal and I should haven't mentioned it even in a joking manner. (smacks hand) bad mod, bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this about smuggling?? I thought you were talking about snuggling tortoises in Canada... duhhhhh.. snuggling.. not that naughty thing..
Click to expand...


----------



## dmmj

Well I responded how I would in a real life conversation.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Well I responded how I would in a real life conversation.



I understand.


----------



## poison

what the heck happened to the forum? lol its all blue


----------



## Jacqui

Mine's the same as always. Maybe Josh was trying a new concept out when you were seeing all blue? PMS must have been down for awhile, too. Everything seems pretty normal right now however.


----------



## tortadise

Good mornin viiiiiiieeeeeeetnaaaaaammmmm!


----------



## Q'sTortie

tortadise said:


> Good mornin viiiiiiieeeeeeetnaaaaaammmmm!



Good morning!!!!! lol


----------



## tortadise

Thats a great movie.


Im going to the airport this morning to pick up 4 big yellow foots, oh the excitement. Suppisobly they are HUGE.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning


----------



## Jacqui

Lucky you Mr Kelly!

I just got back from taking a kitten to the Vet's (the semi long haired calico that Yvonne liked). She has only been in captivity for 24 hrs, but she is already pretty much a sweetie in the kennel. Of course if she got loose, she would be gone in a flash no doubt. So nice having one this gentle so fast, I have one I have been working with inside for a month now. She has learned she loves loves loves to be petted and rubbed, but if I stand up, she goes into hiding.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kelly: I wouldn't mind having a couple of those great big YF tortoises. If you get tired of them you can just ship them to me!

I just don't know what I'm going to do with this puppy. She is driving me to distraction. This morning I socked her in the eye and she went around with her eye half closed for about 15 minutes. I feel so bad. I DON'T want to be mean to her, but she just won't learn. (The sock in the eye was an accident, I was just trying to get her to not jump up on me and her head connected with my fist) She is 50lbs now and her legs are longer than my raised knee. When she jumps I raise my knee, hoping to get her in the chest, but her feet connect with my body and my knee doesn't reach her chest. Hollering, "DOWN" or "NO" doesn't work. I go out in the a.m. in clean clothes and come back in 15 minutes later with mud and dog prints all over me, and scratches bleeding on my arms and legs. I can take the broom with me for protection, but I don't want "protection" I want her to learn not to jump up. She's just so excited! She's all over me just jumping and happy. What to do...what to do...


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Kelly: I wouldn't mind having a couple of those great big YF tortoises. If you get tired of them you can just ship them to me!
> 
> I just don't know what I'm going to do with this puppy. She is driving me to distraction. This morning I socked her in the eye and she went around with her eye half closed for about 15 minutes. I feel so bad. I DON'T want to be mean to her, but she just won't learn. (The sock in the eye was an accident, I was just trying to get her to not jump up on me and her head connected with my fist) She is 50lbs now and her legs are longer than my raised knee. When she jumps I raise my knee, hoping to get her in the chest, but her feet connect with my body and my knee doesn't reach her chest. Hollering, "DOWN" or "NO" doesn't work. I go out in the a.m. in clean clothes and come back in 15 minutes later with mud and dog prints all over me, and scratches bleeding on my arms and legs. I can take the broom with me for protection, but I don't want "protection" I want her to learn not to jump up. She's just so excited! She's all over me just jumping and happy. What to do...what to do...



I hate this but it's better than a homeless dog. Have you thought of a shock collar? I put a wireless fence shock collar on my schnauzer and I feel guilty when he gets shocked but I justify it by thinking he is better off than squished or permanently injured by a car.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning Everybody!!!​*

It's suppose to be a beautiful day here, one of those swing type days with temps in the upper 80s. That way tomorrow, when the temps are suppose to be 60 with by Saturday only being in the upper 40s and no way we won't be getting freezing temps at night, just seems like nature is being a horrible tease.  Dang going from hot to heaters needed over night.  So much to do, but I can already hear that darn swing softly, seductively calling my name....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,
Welcome to the wonderful world of the mindless Doberman! Ava is a wing nut. She once chased a buzzard shadow across the property,(5 acres) barking her fool head off. She no longer mindlessly jumps on people but no one ever taught her up. I've always had German bred German shepherds but we decided short hair over long and figuring that dobermans are in the top 5 smart dogs, we figured she would be close. Wow, German shepherd pups are laid back happy to watch tv, whereas dobermans want nothing more than to run like a rabbit. She walks nowhere.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think Ava and Misty are soul mates. You have described Misty to a T. She runs, runs, runs! And her favorite game is ... RUN! She particularly loves running around something, a bush, a tree, a tortoise...round and round. And if you try to catch her, that's even more fun! I have always had a doberman. Ever since the '60's I've had one doberman right after the other. This is the first one that is a mindless idiot. But she's so funny. I laugh at her antics every day. That is her saving grace. Because she makes me laugh, I have to excuse the fact that she's so stupid.

I'm trying the "ignore" option. When she jumps up or puts ('puts' is a much kinder word, she actually SLAMS) her feet up on the arm of my recliner, I lean away from her with my back towards her. I've gotten some pretty good nips on my back that left nice bruises , but she still slams her feet up on my chair. When she gets down, I'll quickly turn around and pet her and tell her how wonderful she is, but she immediately slams her feet up on the chair, so I have to do the evade again. We could do this all day long. She's too stupid to associate the turned back with the feet on the chair.

My only hope is she will eventually outgrow her youthful exuberance and settle down to being a nice, calm, companion dog.


----------



## Kerryann

I had a terrifying experience when I got home. I came home after attending a fundraiser for the officer who was killed here, so running a bit later than normal. I came in and went over to feed the dogs and saw henry on his back. I screamed.. literally screamed... "henry". He wasn't moving. His head was tucked in and one leg was extended. I picked him up and had him to my chest before he moved. My chest was tight and I already had tears in my eyes. He then was moving a lot. I put him in a warm soak and hes fine. I am, however, worse for the wear.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear

That is great that he is doing better! I feel so sorry for you. It must be hard having your tort finding him on his back. Mine hasn't flipped yet, and I hope he never does!


----------



## dmmj

I got a new deodorant today, it says remove cap and push up bottom, it really hurts to walk, I don't think it is working right.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I got a new deodorant today, it says remove cap and push up bottom, it really hurts to walk, I don't think it is working right.



Yeah, but maybe now you can honestly say your s**t doesn't stink.  



... now I am sitting here wondering why s h i t (had to put those spaces so the foum let's the word be used) is kinda considered a "bad" word, yet manure, BM, stool, and poop are okay...


----------



## Yvonne G

Good one, Jacqui!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new deodorant today, it says remove cap and push up bottom, it really hurts to walk, I don't think it is working right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but maybe now you can honestly say your s**t doesn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> ... now I am sitting here wondering why s h i t (had to put those spaces so the foum let's the word be used) is kinda considered a "bad" word, yet manure, BM, stool, and poop are okay...
Click to expand...


We are getting the 80 degree weather you had  today


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We are getting the 80 degree weather you had  today



Send it back you fair weather thief!! It's almost 11 am here and we have the heat wave temp of..... 45.  Today may only get up to 60 and that guys is so much nicer then tomorrow at 54 and Sat at an amazing 50 with the lows down to 29 I doubt much will be left alive outside after the weekend.


----------



## BowandWalter

We have a potential heat wave of 19, it's only 10 right now, and I can see girls in short shorts from my window....


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting the 80 degree weather you had  today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send it back you fair weather thief!! It's almost 11 am here and we have the heat wave temp of..... 45.  Today may only get up to 60 and that guys is so much nicer then tomorrow at 54 and Sat at an amazing 50 with the lows down to 29 I doubt much will be left alive outside after the weekend.
Click to expand...


That is coming our way after today  I like this weather you sent but please can you keep the rest?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> That is coming our way after today  I like this weather you sent but please can you keep the rest?



If you want me to share, then I have to share it all. Ummm you might want to consider making some veggie chili this weekend.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is coming our way after today  I like this weather you sent but please can you keep the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to share, then I have to share it all. Ummm you might want to consider making some veggie chili this weekend.
Click to expand...


That is not a bad plan. I will make it with cornbread croutons mmmm..


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> That is not a bad plan. I will make it with cornbread croutons mmmm..



Never heard of them.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a bad plan. I will make it with cornbread croutons mmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of them.
Click to expand...


They are one of my special recipes. I will post them for you when I make them


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting the 80 degree weather you had  today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send it back you fair weather thief!! It's almost 11 am here and we have the heat wave temp of..... 45.  Today may only get up to 60 and that guys is so much nicer then tomorrow at 54 and Sat at an amazing 50 with the lows down to 29 I doubt much will be left alive outside after the weekend.
Click to expand...


Holy crap, Are you serious? Its that cold already up yonder? Man the lowest we have had was 61 a few nights ago and thats super cold for this time of year. We maybe get 29 in january or febuary.


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting the 80 degree weather you had  today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send it back you fair weather thief!! It's almost 11 am here and we have the heat wave temp of..... 45.  Today may only get up to 60 and that guys is so much nicer then tomorrow at 54 and Sat at an amazing 50 with the lows down to 29 I doubt much will be left alive outside after the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, Are you serious? Its that cold already up yonder? Man the lowest we have had was 61 a few nights ago and thats super cold for this time of year. We maybe get 29 in january or febuary.
Click to expand...


It's supposed to be 33 here on Sunday


----------



## Jacqui

In Sept temps start dropping. Sometime from the middle of Sept to the middle of Oct we will get a cold snap, which kills everything. Then temps will go back up to the 70s maybe low 80s for awhile. If your lucky until Thanksgiving.

With all the trips upstairs today, my knee is making me want to scream. I figured the potted cactus can take a little cold if they have to tonight. I will try getting them in tomorrow... if I can even walk tomorrow.


----------



## tortadise

Oh man that does suck. Im sorry. have you tried one of those easy set up greenhouses to put your plants in? I know if you place pallets and stuff them with hay it insulates pretty well, and maybe a space heater or single heat bulb just to keep them to the minimum. Or are you waiting for me to come up and build you a big one?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Or are you waiting for me to come up and build you a big one?



Is that an offer???!!!


----------



## tortadise

I take all major forms of payment


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> I take all major forms of payment



How about a major IOU??? 

Actually I have two mental thoughts I am working on. One is fixing the garage into one, so mostly a new roof, replacing the two garage doors into perhaps big windows like patio door types, and then of course new wiring, insulation, and inside walls.

Second it a total new building. I have the spot where I would put it, but I want to fix it so the tortoises (hingebacks in this case) can go have connecting outdoor runs.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take all major forms of payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a major IOU???
> 
> Actually I have two mental thoughts I am working on. One is fixing the garage into one, so mostly a new roof, replacing the two garage doors into perhaps big windows like patio door types, and then of course new wiring, insulation, and inside walls.
> 
> Second it a total new building. I have the spot where I would put it, but I want to fix it so the tortoises (hingebacks in this case) can go have connecting outdoor runs.
Click to expand...


very nice. I would go with just a new one  and design it the way you want it.


----------



## Jacqui

So a major: *IOU​*
would work?


----------



## tortadise

lol. i suppose.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> lol. i suppose.



*hugs the sweetman* sighs, ahh to be younger, prettier and single....


----------



## tortadise

its all good. Im sure your gorgeous. Maybe a photo eh?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> its all good. Im sure your gorgeous. Maybe a photo eh?



I would but a) I am highly allergic to cameras and b) cameras seem to malfunction and break around me...


----------



## tortadise

verywell. We dont want that to happen. So how about this calender thing. When do you think the voting will comence?


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> verywell. We dont want that to happen. So how about this calender thing. When do you think the voting will comence?



I can't say, as I have no idea. Depends on when Josh can get them posted.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think he's been pretty busy with the PM problem and the app problem. Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I think he's been pretty busy with the PM problem and the app problem. Hopefully soon!!!



That's been my take on things too. Getting the site back to full function so all can use it, is top priority.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Friday


----------



## tortadise

I havent had any PM problems so far. I dont use the app so. I bet josh gets overwhelmed. I know my oldest brother is a web developer and he is always super busy with little knick knacks on different sites.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think the big PM problem right now is when you look in your "sent" folder the recently sent PM's show as "N/A-not sent" even though the recipient has received it.


----------



## BowandWalter

Walter, Bronywn, and I are bussing it to West Vancouver to visit family. This promises to be an exciting trip! Or a horrifying comedy of being lost.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Or a horrifying comedy of being lost.



 But don't those usually end up being some of the best trips ever?


----------



## BowandWalter

Yes, but two girls with a tortoise on a bus, sounds like the beginning of a joke.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Yes, but two girls with a tortoise on a bus, sounds like the beginning of a joke.



 Yeppers!


----------



## Jacqui

Well I went back outside today and went through all the plants still outside and found a few more to bring inside. I figure today was the last chance as even covers won't be helping between tonight and tomorrow night's expected low temps. I had a couple of plants I loved, but were in big heavy pots, so I took the plants out and will repot them this weekend. Was sad to notice my strawberry patch was full of blooms and tiny berries.  I just have a had time leaving any plant out there to die. I'd be moving trees and bushes into the house if I could.


----------



## tortadise

Greenhouse jacqui, greenhouse


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> Greenhouse jacqui, greenhouse



My next house will have a green house.


----------



## tortadise

Kerryann said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenhouse jacqui, greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next house will have a green house.
Click to expand...


every house should  especially with yalls weather.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Greenhouse jacqui, greenhouse



Just waiting on you.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenhouse jacqui, greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on you.
Click to expand...


Ha. well gimme a little time. Hey how are the cacti doing that I sent?


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!!​

I was laying in bed last night trying to get to sleep, but with all these thoughts of what all I was going to do today. I had learned last night that Jeff was going to be picking up a tortoise I am rehoming and bringing it to Lincoln for me to pick up. Lincoln means big city and shopping! A couple of weeks ago, when in town I had gone to Lowe's looking for some clearance bargains. Sadly they had none, but had gotten in a great shipment of grape vines since I had been there last and had clear out all their then clearance grapes.  So am hoping by now they may have put them onto clearance and there might be a couple left. You can never have enough grape vines.  So my day was planned out with lots of activity starting with picking some grape leaves for today's menu, to a few store visits in two small towns, before Lincoln's shopping and then meeting the new tortoise. Then this morning, as I went back upstairs to water plants, my knee sorta made a noise and my leg went out. So here I am with my knee brace back on, barely able to move, trying to figure out how to salvage the day and get as much done as possible.  I would much rather be spending the day sitting on the loveseat, not moving (ie not making the pain active). I sure hope your all having a much better day then me.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm still working on bringing in all the plants and setting up all the pig blankets. I LOVE Autumn weather, but I HATE the work it makes for me.


----------



## Jacqui

All I have left out are the cactus in pots. They are going to just have to take their chances out there, as no way am I climbing those stairs with plants (especially them sharp cactus). I am actually pretty darn proud of myself for getting in everything I really wanted to save. Excpet I realized I did not harvest any tomatoes or peppers.


----------



## Kerryann

I haven't even started bringing my plants in yet  I have them under the porch but they do need to come in tomorrow. I went out today and shopped for some new boots and a couple of blazers, three christmas trees (up to 15 in my collection now ), fall decorations, Halloween costumes for my whole team, and groceries. I got my dog a costume too but apparently she is a xxl not a xl  I came home and cleaned the house too. Tomorrow I have to work out in the yard a bit, put the planters in the shed, bring my indoor plants in for the winter, and cut down the roses.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I haven't even started bringing my plants in yet  I have them under the porch but they do need to come in tomorrow. I went out today and shopped for some new boots and a couple of blazers, three christmas trees (up to 15 in my collection now ), fall decorations, Halloween costumes for my whole team, and groceries. I got my dog a costume too but apparently she is a xxl not a xl  I came home and cleaned the house too. Tomorrow I have to work out in the yard a bit, put the planters in the shed, bring my indoor plants in for the winter, and cut down the roses.



Okay I am tired from just reading your list.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even started bringing my plants in yet  I have them under the porch but they do need to come in tomorrow. I went out today and shopped for some new boots and a couple of blazers, three christmas trees (up to 15 in my collection now ), fall decorations, Halloween costumes for my whole team, and groceries. I got my dog a costume too but apparently she is a xxl not a xl  I came home and cleaned the house too. Tomorrow I have to work out in the yard a bit, put the planters in the shed, bring my indoor plants in for the winter, and cut down the roses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I am tired from just reading your list.
Click to expand...


You guys guilt tripped me into bringing in my plants


----------



## Jacqui

Well somebody had to!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Well somebody had to!



It was nasty cold last night. I am getting a grow lamp and I'm gonna keep growing my peppers and avocado plants


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> All I have left out are the cactus in pots. They are going to just have to take their chances out there, as no way am I climbing those stairs with plants (especially them sharp cactus). I am actually pretty darn proud of myself for getting in everything I really wanted to save. Excpet I realized I did not harvest any tomatoes or peppers.



A friend of mine gave me 4 huge Boston ferns he had outside in his patio area. They are gorgeous! One of them is situated over ramp that lets my torts move from one large tub to the other. The fronds drape down onto the ramp and make it look rain-foresty. They seem to like it. The biggest fern will go to school with me. The other two.... not sure.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> A friend of mine gave me 4 huge Boston ferns he had outside in his patio area. They are gorgeous! One of them is situated over ramp that lets my torts move from one large tub to the other. The fronds drape down onto the ramp and make it look rain-foresty. They seem to like it. The biggest fern will go to school with me. The other two.... not sure.



That sounds really neat for both the tortoises and yourself. I am sure you will decide on two more great locations for them.


----------



## Kerryann

Okay so where do you get grow lights that arent like the dope grower ones? I went to the hydroponics store and they were like yes.. you are growing peppers, and I was like I am growing peppers. They wanted to sell me a huge overhead unit. I just want a light for like two plants. One is an avocado plant and one is a pepper plant.


----------



## Jacqui

Try a plant nursery, they have like spot light ones. I am using tube ones (cheapies) from WalMart to test how well they work for me.


----------



## safari_lass1

emysemys said:


> I'm still working on bringing in all the plants and setting up all the pig blankets. I LOVE Autumn weather, but I HATE the work it makes for me.



Ditto, all I want for Christmas is a year round Spring/Summer season.




Kerryann said:


> Okay so where do you get grow lights that arent like the dope grower ones? I went to the hydroponics store and they were like yes.. you are growing peppers, and I was like I am growing peppers. They wanted to sell me a huge overhead unit. I just want a light for like two plants. One is an avocado plant and one is a pepper plant.



Haha, happened to me too when I said I wanted to grow weeds . . . They must have misunderstood lol


----------



## Kerryann

safari_lass1 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on bringing in all the plants and setting up all the pig blankets. I LOVE Autumn weather, but I HATE the work it makes for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, all I want for Christmas is a year round Spring/Summer season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so where do you get grow lights that arent like the dope grower ones? I went to the hydroponics store and they were like yes.. you are growing peppers, and I was like I am growing peppers. They wanted to sell me a huge overhead unit. I just want a light for like two plants. One is an avocado plant and one is a pepper plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha, happened to me too when I said I wanted to grow weeds . . . They must have misunderstood lol
Click to expand...




I want to grow some of those too for the tortoises but really I just want to grow my organic peppers and avocados.. mmm they are so yummy.

This morning my truck was iced over and I could barely open the doors. I am really glad I brought in all of the plants.


----------



## Jacqui

All I want for Christmas is.... oh where oh where should I start? Jeff to have his operation over with and for it to have gone well, for magically there be no major unexpected expenses for the next couple of months those would be nice starters. I love winter, so no weather changes for me.


----------



## safari_lass1

Jacqui said:


> All I want for Christmas is.... oh where oh where should I start? Jeff to have his operation over with and for it to have gone well, for magically there be no major unexpected expenses for the next couple of months those would be nice starters. I love winter, so no weather changes for me.



I hope his surgery goes well too  those are never fun, whether you are the patient or not.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> All I want for Christmas is.... oh where oh where should I start? Jeff to have his operation over with and for it to have gone well, for magically there be no major unexpected expenses for the next couple of months those would be nice starters. I love winter, so no weather changes for me.



I have had a lot of surgeries and I think they all come with some unexpected bills, but you can try to get your doctor or surgery facility to provide an estimate up front. Last time they were pretty close after I annoyed them asking a million questions. You can also negotiate the prices with them.


----------



## Jacqui

While we are unlucky that because of Jeff's job, there is no such thing as sick time, we are lucky in that we do have insurance. What I really would like to see, is for Drs and hospitals to expect the same amount to be paid by the common person with no insurance, as they readily accept from the insurance companies.


----------



## Kerryann

My friend works at a hospital where a lot of Amish come in and pay cash. She says that they negotiate the bills down to like 25% of the original charges since they pay cash. After that I was like.. heck if the Amish can negotiate so can I and I have found it works. 
How long will he be out of work for recovery?


----------



## tortadise

So I got a ticket on the last 20 minutes of my 7 hour drive this morning for going 5 over. Not liking you louisiana.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> My friend works at a hospital where a lot of Amish come in and pay cash. She says that they negotiate the bills down to like 25% of the original charges since they pay cash. After that I was like.. heck if the Amish can negotiate so can I and I have found it works.
> How long will he be out of work for recovery?



We tried that the last two times Jeff had to be in the hospital and we had no insurance. No go, unless we could pay it all at once.

One week in the hospital (if all goes well) and then minimum of 4 weeks at home. We know Jeff heals slowly, so tack a week on to that estimate. Then there is the time for the company to get him home (being off for that long means he can't come home in his truck, but rather basically hitch a ride with a driver coming this general way) then the same for going back to work. So we are figuring two months.




tortadise said:


> So I got a ticket on the last 20 minutes of my 7 hour drive this morning for going 5 over. Not liking you louisiana.



Your kidding only 5 over? What was the speed limit at that time?


But the good news is, you got there safely!


----------



## tortadise

Yeah I didnt argue but was not happy. 80 in a 75.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Yeah I didnt argue but was not happy. 80 in a 75.



Musta saw them TX plates


----------



## tortadise

Yeah. Thats what im thinking. How wrong is that though 5 mph. And the whole way cops and troopers were wizzin past me.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Yeah. Thats what im thinking. How wrong is that though 5 mph. And the whole way cops and troopers were wizzin past me.



Yeah, but them guys can speed and not get tickets.  Usually though cops give you a 5 mph spread. What's the ticket going to cost?


----------



## Kerryann

Okay so tonight I get home from work and put the tortoises in a bath, start cleaning their cages, and fed the dogs. So the torts are up on the counter and I let the dogs out to poop. I am cleaning the cages and my two dogs are in full on poop motion and the little kids from next door come running through my side yard towards their house. She runs right by my schnauzer who looked shocked and startled and started barking. The little girl gets scared and starts shrieking and running towards my good neighbors house. I go out on the deck in 50 degree weather in a tank top and no shoes, only socks. I see my lab chasing the little shrieker thinking she is playing and the girl is running around. i am yelling at the dog and start running into the grass, and then she comes back. I was so freaked out. My dogs are outside, kids in my yard, tortoises on the counter.. ugh.. After I got everyone back in the house I put the tortoises in their baths back in the empty cages, under the basking light and walked over and talked to the parents/grandparents. The little girl told her parents that my dogs went out into the road and chased her. I said impossible, they are on an electric fence. I felt like an evil old grouchy man asking them to please ask the kids to stay out of my yard. Anyway.. happy monday night 
Again.. this happened within sight of their house. Shouldn't they be watching their little kids? Why do my dogs have more supervision than their kids?? I mean if I heard my kid shrieking I'd be up like quick and watching whats going on. The little girl told her mom my dogs chased her all over the neighborhood. They never left my yard!!!


----------



## tortadise

I know right? 5MPH is usally a warning unless they are being turds, like this one was today. I dont know how much its going to cost me. Im gonna call them in the morning and find out.


----------



## Jacqui

Little kids often distort reality like that and most parents know that. So what did the parents say about your request to keep the kid out of your yard?


----------



## tortadise

Kids these days. What ever happened to our future generations anyway? WHen did it all go down hill? Ahh the internet has ruined our childrens youth for the future. Good thing the zombies are coming ;D speaking of zombies, when does the walking dead come on? I dont even have a TV so not sure why im even asking. haha


----------



## Jacqui

It's not the kids, it's society. As a parent, even if you want to correct your children, you can't. Plus kids today think they should be given everything their hearts want and not have to work for it. They see that on TV and all around them, so they believe it's true.There are still some good kids out there too, but nobody talks about them.


----------



## dmmj

Puts on old fogey hat 
"in my day I never went onto someone else property without permission",and one of my neighbors had a baby nurse shark in a giant pond


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Little kids often distort reality like that and most parents know that. So what did the parents say about your request to keep the kid out of your yard?



The mom just said that she would be okay, like almost annoyed that I came over while her daughter was upset or like my dogs were doing something wrong. I figured it would end that way after they told my neighbor that if she left her kids toys outside the kids would be kids and destroy their stuff when she made the same request.




dmmj said:


> Puts on old fogey hat
> "in my day I never went onto someone else property without permission",and one of my neighbors had a baby nurse shark in a giant pond



I am so jealous


----------



## Yvonne G

Forget about the kids in your yard...I'm still trying to wrap my head around the statement, "...felt like an evil old grouchy *man* asking them to please ask the kids..." ??????


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Forget about the kids in your yard...I'm still trying to wrap my head around the statement, "...felt like an evil old grouchy *man* asking them to please ask the kids..." ??????



That's because we all know, no WOMAN would ever be evil or grouchy.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about the kids in your yard...I'm still trying to wrap my head around the statement, "...felt like an evil old grouchy *man* asking them to please ask the kids..." ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we all know, no WOMAN would ever be evil or grouchy.
Click to expand...


In my neighborhood it was the grouchy old man that would yell at you and shake his newspaper if you ran on his lawn. Then he'd call your mom and you'd be returning home to a whipping  I never heard of an old lady who's like you damn kids stay off my lawn..


----------



## Jacqui

She would be the neighborhood witch (pardons go out to all witches out there at this use of a sterotype) and she never had to yell at you, you just knew enough to stay away from her place.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> She would be the neighborhood witch (pardons go out to all witches out there at this use of a sterotype) and she never had to yell at you, you just knew enough to stay away from her place.


Woo and my dogs are my flying monkeys? I love it...


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Woo and my dogs are my flying monkeys? I love it...



Or Toto in drag.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo and my dogs are my flying monkeys? I love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Toto in drag.
Click to expand...


She's not in drag. Pink is a good color for a girl dog


----------



## Jacqui

No comment!!


----------



## Biff Malibu

Speaking of grumpy old men yelling for people to get off their lawns... This is interesting.

Picture one: Man passed out drunk on a strangers lawn, my friend and I stopping for a photo op.

Picture two: Note old man in robe. Note that this is appx. 4PM. Who wars a bathrobe at 4PM???? Old man comes out of his house and starts to yell:

"GET OFF MAH LAWN YOU DRUNK *expletive* !!!"

He stomped around for a while muttering stuff. I was lucky enough to be able to snap a picture of him. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! Only in California!

Which one are you?


----------



## Biff Malibu

Red Shirt, Boat Captains Hat.


----------



## Kerryann

See you proved my point it's always grumpy old men.. occasionally in bathrobes..  I like the fact that you have been on random people's front yards.
One of the girls who works for me offered to wear a scary costume and chase the kids. I told her she was both sick and wrong, but if it gets to that I will let her know. She also suggested motion sensing sprinklers.


----------



## Biff Malibu

Yeah I make it a habit to stand in strangers front yards as often as possible, for as long as possible.


----------



## Kerryann

Biff Malibu said:


> Yeah I make it a habit to stand in strangers front yards as often as possible, for as long as possible.



Want to come to Michigan and scare some kids?


----------



## dmmj

I never wear my robe a 4 Pm to yell at people to get off of my lawn, I am always naked, far more effective.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah...kids of all ages, grown-ups and old people will run yelling and screaming and gagging!!


----------



## Jacqui

What was in those glasses the two of you were drinking from? As to who wears a bathrobe at that time of day? Duh perhaps somebody who just got home from work or who just woke up to be going into work? The whole world is not made up of just folks who work 9-5 M-F you know. 




emysemys said:


> Yeah...kids of all ages, grown-ups and old people will run yelling and screaming and gagging!!



Either that or falling down laughing.


----------



## Biff Malibu

DMMJ - There is a logic to that. I'm not kidding when I say - I would run for the hills screaming bloody murder if that ever was to happen.

Jacqui-

Keg Beer of course.

Men that old are usually retired. It was also a Sunday.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!​*


----------



## Kerryann

Happy hump day


----------



## Jacqui

I went to bed last night, with my mind set that today would be Thursday. Perhaps I should go back to bed until it is Thursday.


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> I went to bed last night, with my mind set that today would be Thursday. Perhaps I should go back to bed until it is Thursday.



 haha thats awesome.


----------



## Jacqui

BTW Biff, happy birthday!


----------



## Yvonne G

Its cold out there today! There's a slight breeze and it sort of "bites" at ya. Its just the kind of day for working outside and getting sweaty, however, here I sit. The bucket of tortoise food is on the counter right next to the cutting board and knife. The dog is laying here beside me, snoozing quietly. All is right with the world...wait! All is NOT right. I have to get out there and clean up after the tortoises, feed them! Water their pens. What in the heck am I doing sitting here???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And Misty is laying peacefully? Today should be a good day!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Its cold out there today! There's a slight breeze and it sort of "bites" at ya. Its just the kind of day for working outside and getting sweaty, however, here I sit. The bucket of tortoise food is on the counter right next to the cutting board and knife. The dog is laying here beside me, snoozing quietly. All is right with the world...wait! All is NOT right. I have to get out there and clean up after the tortoises, feed them! Water their pens. What in the heck am I doing sitting here???



I feed my two before leaving for the office. I was a bit later than normal because I had an upset client to calm on the phone at 7:30am.
When I went down to feed the animals Betty was giving me serious stink eye. In my mind i could hear her saying my tardiness was unacceptable and to leave her food and be gone from her sight. So i am imagining you getting all sorts of stink eye when you final do their bidding.

Did i tell you guys i lost one of my African clawed frogs yesterday? Its been a rough week. 
The frog was one we rescued from a flea market. He was full grown but terribly under weight and kept in a cricket cage only as long as he was. We thought he would die but we couldn't leave him there. He lived over a year with us and died normal weight. I am sure his early life shortened his expectancy. RIP little Ernie. We are a shiva house this week


----------



## BowandWalter

My roommate and I have made a pact to eat healthy. I've also started to hide in my room to eat ice cream. 

Since everyone loves my Betta Mildew, Bronywn decided to come with me when I went to get him some plants and a bigger tank. She ended up getting a Betta who inherited Mildews old tank. Mildews new tank is much better!


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, fall is here. Know how I can tell? About 15 mins ago, I went to go call Jeff. Turned on the porch light, opened the front door, and saw a large rat like tail go out the catdoor opening on the front porch. Yep, it's fall and the appearance of a 'possum coming in for dry catfood supper.


----------



## Jacqui

Well middle of the night, the 'possum decided to raid the coonhound's food. Theo does not share with anybody, but HIS cat. So I was woke up to Theo's nonstop barking (which means he has something), fearing a cat made the mistake of going into his area, I go outside with my small flashlight wearing just a t-shirt.  So I stayed out there playing with Theo, until the 'possum decided to "come back to life" and slowly high tail it out of the backyard. Meanwhile, the outside cats hear me outside and try to come investigate. Fortunately, none of them decided to climb the fence into Thoe's domain. I sure hope 'possum learned it's lesson.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Well middle of the night, the 'possum decided to raid the coonhound's food. Theo does not share with anybody, but HIS cat. So I was woke up to Theo's nonstop barking (which means he has something), fearing a cat made the mistake of going into his area, I go outside with my small flashlight wearing just a t-shirt.  So I stayed out there playing with Theo, until the 'possum decided to "come back to life" and slowly high tail it out of the backyard. Meanwhile, the outside cats hear me outside and try to come investigate. Fortunately, none of them decided to climb the fence into Thoe's domain. I sure hope 'possum learned it's lesson.



I am surprised it didn't smell him?


Didn't someone get a puppy?


----------



## Yvonne G

*Me!!! Me!!! I got a puppy!!!!!*


----------



## Kerryann

That is an awesome picture


----------



## Yvonne G

Yay!! Does it get me a place on the calendar?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This is how I know fall is in the air around my placeâ€¦these guys start showing up. 

View attachment 30361


He's a proud 4x5 he had 8-9 cows in the woods up back.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am surprised it didn't smell him?



They seem to ignore his smell, becuse every year Theo ends up killing a couple of them.




emysemys said:


> Yay!! Does it get me a place on the calendar?



Ummm, I thought she wasn't allowed on the couch???? Or is this the one your daughter took of her the other day?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is how I know fall is in the air around my placeâ€¦these guys start showing up.
> 
> View attachment 30361
> 
> 
> He's a proud 4x5 he had 8-9 cows in the woods up back.



I wouldn't mind looking out my window and seeing those. We got lucky and went through this one section known for elk on winter just as a snow storm was hitting. The trucks were just barely crawling along and no doubt the pass closed shortly after we went by. The group covered the entire hillside (I guess perhaps it was really a mountainside). Was one of the most awesome sights I have been lucky enough to see.


----------



## pdrobber

I have eggs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> I have eggs!!!!!!!!!



No Peter, only females have eggs.    I am assuming Russian eggs in reality?


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> No Peter, only females have eggs.    I am assuming Russian eggs in reality?



Yes ma'am. How important is humidity in the incubator for them? I used coco coir and cypress BC I don't have vermiculite and I didn't add any water to it...there's water cups but its only reading 23% humidity.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Yay!! Does it get me a place on the calendar?



Yes.. well the calendar in my heart 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is how I know fall is in the air around my placeâ€¦these guys start showing up.
> 
> View attachment 30361
> 
> 
> He's a proud 4x5 he had 8-9 cows in the woods up back.


I am so jealous. I would love to have those in the backyard. I get big dear in my back yard but nothing that cool. 



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised it didn't smell him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to ignore his smell, becuse every year Theo ends up killing a couple of them.
Click to expand...



The animals don't seem to come up near my house due to the dog smell. Want me to ship you some dog pee?




pdrobber said:


> I have eggs!!!!!!!!!



I have some too 
Wait.. No
Seriously that is cool and I am jealous though I want no babies. I would end up being a tortoise hoarder.

Sooo I am in rabid witch mode today.. .just ask my employees  and I just had a huge fight with my husband only to find out that there is only a .01 percent difference in our checking and savings account interest. ugh... that was a lot of ugliness over not a lot of percentages  At some point I may apologize to him for screaming his face off and admit I may have been wrong... but he will have to wait until this week is over. 
I left the fight on the premise that .01 percent is still better than a swift kick in the .... well you know..


Oh and I should mention that if he told me the percentage difference when I first asked about the situaiton rather than just telling me I have no say.. he may have avoided the whole thing...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Does anyone want a Jenday Conure?


----------



## BowandWalter

I'm having some serious bird withdrawals, sadly hiding a conure is very tricky.


----------



## Kerryann

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Does anyone want a Jenday Conure?



They are such pretty birds. I wouldn't think you'd have trouble finding a home.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Does anyone want a Jenday Conure?



 Me Me oh pick Me!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone want a Jenday Conure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are such pretty birds. I wouldn't think you'd have trouble finding a home.
Click to expand...


He's older, about 10, and I guess a lot of people don't realize that makes him middle aged and he still has plenty of life left. I have only had him less than a year and he doesn't act like an old man 




Jacqui said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone want a Jenday Conure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Me oh pick Me!!
Click to expand...


Are you kidding because I am honestly trying to find him a new home?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So any of you'uns in the L.A. area going to get to see the space shuttle being pulled down the road? I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## Jacqui

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone want a Jenday Conure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Me oh pick Me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding because I am honestly trying to find him a new home?
Click to expand...


Serious, I have wanted to try working with a bird for years. My sister/brother-in-law have a couple and I really find them interesting. I love all the toys and wide variety of feeds I can buy their guys as gifts. My only first hand experience is with a parakeet I had when my children were in diapers still, so it's been awhile. So yes, serious but I need to read up on them and hear what you can tell me about him and stuff.

Just for the record, I do have a room in the house where no animals are allowed (well okay there are two tortoises in there for isolation). It's actually the master bedroom, which I am turning slowly into the familyroom/bedroom. It's where the laptop will be, so it'll be a well used spot.


----------



## Jacqui

Welcome to the weekend all of you who work M-F


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I have to work all weekend so boo for me  I also have to do homework and care for my managerie! WOE IS ME!


----------



## Kerryann

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I have to work all weekend so boo for me  I also have to do homework and care for my managerie! WOE IS ME!



My husband is working every day until his project is done. I actually miss him


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty and I worked hard this a.m. bringing plants into the greenhouse. The part that Misty did was to hide my cob web sweeping brush, abscond with my phone and bite off pieces of plant (so they wouldn't be so heavy for mom to have to carry). I'm about half-way finished. It'll go fast tomorrow because today was all the BIG plants that required the hand-truck to move. Tomorrow all the plants that go on the shelves. Easy-peazy!

Misty's favorite game is chase me, chase me. So when she has something in her mouth that she knows I don't want her to have...like a big old Aldabran poop, she'll come up to me, holding it in her mouth, and just look at me until I notice her. So I looked down, and there she is with my phone in her mouth. Took a while, but I was able to rescue it before it broke! Where's the camera when you need it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€œWhere's the camera when I need it?" In Misty's mouth. 
Ava, who is Misty's soul mate, had a dead rodent in her mouth. Apparently, when I say,â€œdrop it!" That means gulp it to her, cause that's what she did! Threw her head back and it was gone. 
She stayed out for two hours after, because I in no way wanted to clean that up when she was ready to, â€œlaunch it" out of her mouth!


----------



## Yvonne G

I know, huh...not only that, but who wants doggie kisses after what they've been chewing on and eating.


----------



## Kerryann

Eek.. I had zero dog drama today. I took my dogs running yesterday and after about a mile my schnauzer laid down and wouldn't move so I had to carry him at least 2 of the 4 miles. I only ran about one of the miles though. I need a wagon that is set up chariot style so my lab can pull the schnauzer as we run. He is such an A hole.. seriously.. so stubborn


----------



## dmmj

I am convinced my cast want me dead, they are always running in front of me and lying down as I walk down the dark hallway.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> I am convinced my cast want me dead, they are always running in front of me and lying down as I walk down the dark hallway.



Cast?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced my cast want me dead, they are always running in front of me and lying down as I walk down the dark hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cast?
Click to expand...


Life is just an on going comedy show for David.


----------



## Yvonne G

...a comedy show with a cast of cats!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Speaking of cats, guess what I have.  Another new kitten. I was coming back from calling Jeff and feeding the cat who lives outside at the pther place, when I saw a man walking in my backyard (the open unfenced part that currently is just an ever growing flower bed that will be the future redfoot/cherry area once I decide how I want to fence it). He had come from the guys working on the bathhouse at the park. So I drove over and asked if he needed something from my yard. He said he had just returned a kitten to my backyard, because it was under his feet. So I decided to check it out. I barely got out of my truck, when I heard a kitten meowing. The little guy was in one of the unused tortoise enclosures and could not climb out the lip. 

The newest arrivial (dump out) is about 6-8 weeks old. A black and white patched girl. Very friendly, very mouthy, and has an infected gash on her side. She was also very thin and hungry. No idea how long she may have been out there, because with the cold weather I don't go into that part of the yard now, plus I was gone all day yesterday.

Not fair, Yvonne gets folks giving her DTs and all I get are more kittens!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

aww, poor baby. You could adopt them out to loving homes, ya know


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

Got a new job!!!!!

Long story short, I had interviewed for a job at our local county animal shelter 5 months ago. Very low-echelon-level position = kennel worker = pooper scooper. But it had group benefits (which my current job does not) which was the main reason I applied, plus it would get me in the system with the county to move up. Needless to say, I did not get that position.

Last week, they call me again, wanting to set up an interview for the same position. Apparently, a new slot opened up. I went in yesterday and it turns out that I was actually interviewing for the field officer position, a step up from being a pooper scooper. Still not really glamourous; I'm basically going to be a glorified dog catcher, but the pay is double that of the other one, plus all aforementioned benefits, etc. And I'll get to wear a cool uniform, which my wife will think is kinda sexy.

So anyway, I'm stoked. We really needed this job, and to get the field position is a bonus.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Got a new job!!!!!
> 
> Long story short, I had interviewed for a job at our local county animal shelter 5 months ago. Very low-echelon-level position = kennel worker = pooper scooper. But it had group benefits (which my current job does not) which was the main reason I applied, plus it would get me in the system with the county to move up. Needless to say, I did not get that position.
> 
> Last week, they call me again, wanting to set up an interview for the same position. Apparently, a new slot opened up. I went in yesterday and it turns out that I was actually interviewing for the field officer position, a step up from being a pooper scooper. Still not really glamourous; I'm basically going to be a glorified dog catcher, but the pay is double that of the other one, plus all aforementioned benefits, etc. And I'll get to wear a cool uniform, which my wife will think is kinda sexy.
> 
> So anyway, I'm stoked. We really needed this job, and to get the field position is a bonus.



Woohoo! Just remember, using a catch-pole can ruin a dog's life


----------



## Yvonne G

Too bad there wasn't an "Animal Cops, Alabama" I'm an avid fan of those and I'd look forward to catching a glimpse of you at work!


----------



## Blakem

Since the uniform is going to be so "sexy", you should wear it when taking your child(ren?) trick or treating! Kidding...always glad to hear good things.

A positive not for myself, I get to keep my finger! I posted about it 5 weeks ago (cutting it off with the table saw). Apparently it was pretty bad, which was a surprise since it happened so quickly. The doctor said that it broke in two places, he had to find the tendons and other things in my finger to re-attach, and skin was removed. Long story short, two appointments later (next week number 3), and Ii'm on my third cast, I get my three pins removed next week and then I start physical therapy. 

Another positive, since I am on disability and I have no income yet (still waiting for my check), I have two tutoring jobs that are holding me afloat. Woohoo. I am on disability because I cannot yet use my hand, I am currently typing with my thumb. Working with autistic children, I never know when they may get upset and attack. My employer told me to not come back until I am better. INEED twohands when working with my kids. 

Anyways, I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## jaizei

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Got a new job!!!!!
> 
> Long story short, I had interviewed for a job at our local county animal shelter 5 months ago. Very low-echelon-level position = kennel worker = pooper scooper. But it had group benefits (which my current job does not) which was the main reason I applied, plus it would get me in the system with the county to move up. Needless to say, I did not get that position.
> 
> Last week, they call me again, wanting to set up an interview for the same position. Apparently, a new slot opened up. I went in yesterday and it turns out that I was actually interviewing for the field officer position, a step up from being a pooper scooper. Still not really glamourous; I'm basically going to be a glorified dog catcher, but the pay is double that of the other one, plus all aforementioned benefits, etc. And I'll get to wear a cool uniform, which my wife will think is kinda sexy.
> 
> So anyway, I'm stoked. We really needed this job, and to get the field position is a bonus.



For the unsophisticated among us, does group benefits just refer to insurance? Or is there more?


----------



## Kerryann

Congrats


----------



## kurmaraja12

My kitten is sleeping on the bedside table next to me and she's got some stinky farts tonight ='/ yuck it's going to be a long night


----------



## Blakem

kurmaraja12 said:


> My kitten is sleeping on the bedside table next to me and she's got some stinky farts tonight ='/ yuck it's going to be a long night



But cute ones, I presume!


----------



## kurmaraja12

Blake m said:


> But cute ones, I presume!



Hahaha I wish

Unfortunately they are the silent and deadly kind


----------



## Jacqui

According to my children, when they were younger, all the smelly farts in the house came from the animals... they just sounded like they came from them.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

jaizei said:


> For the unsophisticated among us, does group benefits just refer to insurance? Or is there more?



Just health insurance.


----------



## Kerryann

StudentoftheReptile said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the unsophisticated among us, does group benefits just refer to insurance? Or is there more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just health insurance.
Click to expand...


When do you start... 

by that I mean posting pics of the cute animals?? 
I mean someone here has a puppy but we never get any pics


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> by that I mean posting pics of the cute animals??
> I mean someone here has a puppy but we never get any pics



Well, mentally she's still a pup, however, at 55lbs, she's far from puppyish!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> by that I mean posting pics of the cute animals??
> I mean someone here has a puppy but we never get any pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, mentally she's still a pup, however, at 55lbs, she's far from puppyish!
Click to expand...

Those are some long legs.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

Kerryann said:


> When do you start...
> 
> by that I mean posting pics of the cute animals??
> I mean someone here has a puppy but we never get any pics



I start on the 29th.

This job will keep me fairly busy, and I don't imagine I'll have a lot of time to snap pics of all the doggies. And to be honest, I really do not want spend a lot of time getting attached to the animals, lest I end up bringing one home! Along with the benefits package, the whole idea of this job is getting some extra dough rolling in, and getting a dog kinda defeats that goal!


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty is helping me put the plants into the green house. Now, let's see...where did I put that other glove.......


----------



## tortadise

HAHA. She is hilarious.


----------



## Jacqui

Courtney, you changed your name!  I think I would rather have a helper who ummm "holds" items for me, then the helping cats who wind under and between your legs. 


 My two youngest have left.  They only came down to take me out to lunch.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lunch is good! I'd take lunch any day over a couple kids who stayed and stayed. I LOVE my alone-ness.


----------



## BowandWalter

I only have one midterm left and then it's only 13 days till Halloween! I have charted all of the local Halloween stores and am heading off this Friday or Saturday!


----------



## Kerryann

I am waging a war against pf changs.


Soo here's a weird question. Today there were a bunch of flies in the tortoise cages. There were three or four in both cages... so did they come from the coir. I changed that about a week ago, or did they come in the food?? I have found one fly in henry's cage before but it was only one so I was like how did you get in there and rehomed him. I have rehome all but two at this point. One is in henry's cage and wont get out and the other is flying around the house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A war with p f changs a d flies in your tortoise enclosure? Wait, I see the connectionâ€¦my version if hell is that all the food will taste like it's from the Olive Garden!
As winter approaches, flies look for warm places to over winter. Maybe that's all it is? Unless you live in one of those mythical places that don't have winters? : )


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds to me as if you may have had some maggots in one of the cages and didn't know it.

PF Changs - I've never eaten in their restaurant, however I have purchased some of their frozen dinners. They were ok, but nothing to go and buy again. What's your beef with them?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A war with p f changs a d flies in your tortoise enclosure? Wait, I see the connectionâ€¦my version if hell is that all the food will taste like it's from the Olive Garden!
> As winter approaches, flies look for warm places to over winter. Maybe that's all it is? Unless you live in one of those mythical places that don't have winters? : )


I am in Michigan. How did the flies get into the cages then?



emysemys said:


> Sounds to me as if you may have had some maggots in one of the cages and didn't know it.
> 
> PF Changs - I've never eaten in their restaurant, however I have purchased some of their frozen dinners. They were ok, but nothing to go and buy again. What's your beef with them?



They have items on their menu listed as vegetarian and after ordering it the waitress asked if I was vegan. I said no vegetarian. Apparently they consider fish to be a vegetable at pf changs. I don't honestly care if places dont serve vegetarian food but don't advertise something as vegetarian when it has fish it in.


Where did the maggots come from? eek.. I have to not let that happen again.


----------



## kathyth

This is one of my dogs working hard, at Children's Hospital Los Angeles
Her name is Heidi.


----------



## Kerryann

Soo sweet


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I lost my one and only friend today  People don't need friends, right?


----------



## tortadise

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I lost my one and only friend today  People don't need friends, right?



This is very unfoldingly sad. I am sorry for your loss. People need whatever their heart desires and makes them feel welcomed, loved, and trusted. Just follow your feelings until your comfortable and feel the need for friends, or more tortoises maybe


----------



## kathyth

I am very, very, sorry for your loss!
People do need friends
Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I lost my one and only friend today  People don't need friends, right?



Lost as in total and final, as in they died? Or as in you had a fight or something? If it is the second one, just because they are "gone" today does not mean they won't sometime in the future come back into your life. So why not make some new friends?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost my one and only friend today  People don't need friends, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost as in total and final, as in they died? Or as in you had a fight or something? If it is the second one, just because they are "gone" today does not mean they won't sometime in the future come back into your life. So why not make some new friends?
Click to expand...


lIt's a complicated scenario but I don't take being "used" as a plaything for when you're bored and a free carride lightly.... she's not dead.

As for making new friends... I am incredibly anti-social and any friends I do make I very rarely keep for very long... guess that's why I get animals, they couldn't leave me even if they wanted


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> lIt's a complicated scenario but I don't take being "used" as a plaything for when you're bored and a free carride lightly.... she's not dead.



Then you didn't have a "friend", you just had somebody whom you knew and spent some time with.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yeah well she was the ONLY person I knew and spent time with so I guess I was blind-sided by lonliness... why can't people be more like tortoises... then I wouldn't mind being alone and I would prefer it.... ha!


----------



## tortadise

I dont have any friends. I have affiliates. Im not big on people especially getting in depth involved in emotions and drama. Im not wired for that and cant deal with it. Your not alone in this world of being anti social. You just havent found yourself in the right environment to feel comfortable. That is why I have so many tortoises too  Just become happy with yourself and keep your door shut. Maybe you someone unique will create a bond with you and become great friends, whether it be an animal or a person.


----------



## Jacqui

Having a friend or three is a great thing to have. Then you have somebody to cover your back and to just be there when you need to talk. Animals are great, but they can't fill all the needs a person has, you need another human for that. A friend can be somebody who is in your family or even somebody online, does not always have to be in real life... but real life is so much nicer.

My best freind was my mother when she was alive. Currently I have an online person who is perhaps my closest friend, though currently it feels like she and I are in one of our drift slightly apart type periods.  It's strange how freinds can happen at unexpected times and with folks you never would have thought of.


----------



## BowandWalter

I live with 3 other girls, I'm lucky to have made friends with the other antisocial girl. We're inseparable and have maybe one other so-so friend each, I can't imagine losing her at this point. 
If this friend was using you they weren't a very good friend, you are probably better off without them.
Your welcome to PM me


----------



## Jacqui

*Wake up chatters, it's a beautiful new day ahead of you!!​*


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't have any friends either. But I value my alone-ness. I have one online friend who I wish lived closer so we could get together and be real friends. To fill in the void, there's always Misty!


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning 
My best friend is my husband. It works out well. Even when we fight we still get along better than most other couples we know.
I am a social butterfly but most of my friends from high school and college are either in my home town or moved away. I keep in touch with them on FB. Now most of my besties are at work. I think as the seasons of you life change so do your friends. I cant imagine not having my animals but I also can't imagine not having my buddies.


----------



## Zamric

GoodMorning TFO!

Finally back online! Had problems with both, old computers at home. Built a nice new one.... made 1 good one from 2 bad ones and moved it to my office at work....Guess who forgot all the passwords for all his sites? yep! ME!

TFO is the last one to get reset so now I have my normal internet action going on everywhere! (even got access to "Pretend Chat" at work, which I didn't have before!)


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, its very good to have you back!


----------



## Kerryann

Zamric said:


> GoodMorning TFO!
> 
> Finally back online! Had problems with both, old computers at home. Built a nice new one.... made 1 good one from 2 bad ones and moved it to my office at work....Guess who forgot all the passwords for all his sites? yep! ME!
> 
> TFO is the last one to get reset so now I have my normal internet action going on everywhere! (even got access to "Pretend Chat" at work, which I didn't have before!)



As a security person it makes me happy to know you didn't have them written down anywhere that they could be stolen. It is also good that they are unique because if they are the same and a hacker gets one.. eek...


----------



## Jacqui

I am amazed they let you have your personal computer at work.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I am amazed they let you have your personal computer at work.



Who me? I don't have my personal laptop but I do have my phone and xoom 

Oh and wooo hoooo Detroit Tigers in the World Series.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*
_It's another windy day here, so windy even my letters as I type them come out at a slant. _


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate the wind!!! I mean, I really HATE the wind.

Friday is errand day for me. Going to the feed store, the post office and the grocery store. Anyone want me to pick something up for you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My feed store is the best! I ordered #25 of mazuri tortoise chow for $29.99. It was to be delivered on Wednesday. It didn't come in as planned so the owner called his supplier and told them how disappointed I was and his supplier ups overnight the bag. That's why they get my business. I dealt with the owners dad before he bought the practice and now his son is showing the same good practices.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I hate the wind!!! I mean, I really HATE the wind.
> 
> Friday is errand day for me. Going to the feed store, the post office and the grocery store. Anyone want me to pick something up for you?



Yep, I have a list.... or we could just meet for lunch somewhere instead.


Just saw the saddest thing, while I was outside. A monarch butterfly was flying around out there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Why is that sad? Because of the wind?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Why is that sad? Because of the wind?



That's not helping it any and it's wings looked a little beaten. No the sad thing is we had a freeze a while back. My yard is normally full of blooming things, but I looked around there are 4 petunia blooms, 2 lantana blooms, and 2 dandelions blooming. Finding food will be hard for the fellow.  Plus tonight is going to be below 40.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

emysemys said:


> I hate the wind!!! I mean, I really HATE the wind.



It is rare when it is not windy here


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday, when I went to my local garden center, they had squashes on sale at 50% off. My friend had given me some seeds this spring, but I had already used up my supply.  So I bought a bunch of them to feed. Any how they had this huge banana squash. Thought I would give it a try. Has anybody tried those on their tortoises?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday, when I went to my local garden center, they had squashes on sale at 50% off. My friend had given me some seeds this spring, but I had already used up my supply.  So I bought a bunch of them to feed. Any how they had this huge banana squash. Thought I would give it a try. Has anybody tried those on their tortoises?



Havent tried those yet. They do love spaghetti squash though. I grew some last summer(since its fall now dangit) I actually cooked one for me too. 2 hours in the oven man oh man it was awesome. The torts love em too.


----------



## Jacqui

I have not tried those yet either. They had some for sale of those too and I almost got some. Just didn't recall them being the color/shape they are. I love acorn squash.


----------



## Kerryann

I love squash.. it's one of my favorite fall foods 
I am so glad this work week is over  Well except the work I have to do tonight


----------



## Jacqui

I bought some of the striped acorns and another kind that is striped too, for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I bought some of the striped acorns and another kind that is striped too, for Thanksgiving dinner.



I am done working now..so woo hooo.. it's the weekend.. I'd party but I plan to go to bed in 30 minutes 

You are already planning for thanksgiving?? You are a holiday prepper.. it's like a doomsday prepper but involves holidays


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday, when I went to my local garden center, they had squashes on sale at 50% off. My friend had given me some seeds this spring, but I had already used up my supply.  So I bought a bunch of them to feed. Any how they had this huge banana squash. Thought I would give it a try. Has anybody tried those on their tortoises?



This "friend" has a very poor memory, so if it wasn't me, just ignore this senior moment. If the friend who sent you the seeds was me, then those were banana squash seeds! I feed them all summer long along with the blossoms and the leaves! I have 4 huge squash outside waiting to be cut up and served.


----------



## Jacqui

My mother taught me to start buying those special items to make holiday meals starting a month or two in advance. If you buy them a little at a time, your budget can handle them, you don't have all that last minute shopping, and you have the time to find those hard to find items in stores you may not normally go to. By Thanksgiving, I will have stocked the items needed for Christmas, too.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> My mother taught me to start buying those special items to make holiday meals starting a month or two in advance. If you buy them a little at a time, your budget can handle them, you don't have all that last minute shopping, and you have the time to find those hard to find items in stores you may not normally go to. By Thanksgiving, I will have stocked the items needed for Christmas, too.



Honestly I can't say too much. My friends think I an crazy because 95% of my holiday gifts by the ends of January. I never thought of doing that for food


----------



## Jacqui

I tried the buying the gifts early thing, but it just didn't work out. First year, I couldn't find them all at Christmas time. So next year I got smart and had a special box to put them all in. Problem was that I bought more gifts, then I would or should have through out the year.. The biggest problem was one of my children is a lot easier to see things that "look like them", then the others, especially one of them is really hard to find things for him. So I had an uneven number of gifts. My children taught me, that kids never forget if one child gets more gifts or if the value is a lot more.


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> I tried the buying the gifts early thing, but it just didn't work out. First year, I couldn't find them all at Christmas time. So next year I got smart and had a special box to put them all in. Problem was that I bought more gifts, then I would or should have through out the year.. The biggest problem was one of my children is a lot easier to see things that "look like them", then the others, especially one of them is really hard to find things for him. So I had an uneven number of gifts. My children taught me, that kids never forget if one child gets more gifts or if the value is a lot more.




.... and that is just with my four legged children.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...here's something that really bugs me. My phone is in my bedroom. So if I'm in the kitchen or on the computer in the living room, I have to "run" to the bedroom to catch the phone when it rings before it goes to the answering machine. 

Why is it that when a telemarketer (I'm assuming that's who it is) dials your number, they have to put it on hold before you answer, then when you answer, you're on hold, but then if you wait, they disconnect? What do they gain by calling you, putting you on hold, then disconnecting the call before talking to you? If I could gain some insight, maybe it wouldn't bother me so much.

I'm on the "do not call" list, so chances are maybe its a bill collector instead of a telemarketer.


----------



## Jacqui

If I answer the phone and there is not a living person on the other end, it's an immediate hanging the phone back up. I feel if your going to call me, you had better be willing to be waiting for me to answer the phone.


----------



## tortadise

Oh man I hate those calls. I started getting them on my cell phone. Which is paid for by my work, so no bill collectors or anybody has it. I amswer waiting, and waiting, and waiting then hangs up. Well Ive tried calling them back and it doesnt even work. "The code or number you dialed is incorrect please check the number and try again". I wonder what the deal is with that like yvonne said. Whats the point? *shakes fist*


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> If I answer the phone and there is not a living person on the other end, it's an immediate hanging the phone back up. I feel if your going to call me, you had better be willing to be waiting for me to answer the phone.



We used to do that, but apparently if you wait out the automated crap, there will be an option at the end for them to not call your number again if you press a certain button... it usually works, too, actually.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Those, â€œrobocalls" are fishing for the best time to call your phone number and have it answered by you. Typically these callers are using disguised phone numbers which is why when you call back it can't be completed. Often they are routed overseas making the federal do not call list useless. I don't pickup for numbers I don't recognize. Put the number in a google search and check out what you get.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Those, â€œrobocalls" are fishing for the best time to call your phone number and have it answered by you. Typically these callers are using disguised phone numbers which is why when you call back it can't be completed. Often they are routed overseas making the federal do not call list useless. I don't pickup for numbers I don't recognize. Put the number in a google search and check out what you get.



On my cell phone (only phone I have currently), I only answer calls whose number I know or who leave me a message saying who they are and what they want. The rest I usually check out before calling back.


----------



## Kerryann

I have been working on these telemarketers who do not adhere to the do not call list. There is a significant rise in two types of non compliance. First is telemarketers that avoid the dnc list by originating the call from the Caribbean. The second and worse are the abusive bill collectors trying to collect fraudulent or pat statute of limitation bills. If you end up dealing with the latter contact me and I will make them sorry 
Also during this find it could be political calls.


----------



## Yvonne G

The same number has called me three different times in the past two days. Finally this a.m. they spoke to me when I answered. They asked for Tamara Gomez, who is unknown at my tel number. So, it was probably a bill collector who doesn't have Tamara's real phone number and is just calling all the Gomez's in the book.

I'm going to check out the number on GOOGLE like Ken suggested.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> I am amazed they let you have your personal computer at work.



I work at a school that is VERY computer friendly since parents (who are welcome to come and hang out when school is open) often bring thier laptops and work in the Ibeanery (coffee shop run by our middle school classes 2 days a week)

I have a fully operational computer and they don't have to maintain it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, GOOGLE tells me its Citi Financial. I don't have a Citi card, so they really must be looking for Tamara!


----------



## Zamric

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My feed store is the best! I ordered #25 of mazuri tortoise chow for $29.99. It was to be delivered on Wednesday. It didn't come in as planned so the owner called his supplier and told them how disappointed I was and his supplier ups overnight the bag. That's why they get my business. I dealt with the owners dad before he bought the practice and now his son is showing the same good practices.



This is one of the reason I love to deal with small buisnesses! They always make the extra effort!


----------



## RainbowDrops

I get a million and one telesales phoning me! Majority of the time it's the same Chinese man and no matter how much I get violent with him, he still phones the next day!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Those having clear skies tonight and tomorrow night, might want to be checking out the sky. The showers are expected to be about 30 sightings an hour. Will continue at a lesser amount for the next couple of weeks.

...that's why we are cloudy tonight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here in the Pacific Northwest we've got showers tonight too. And it's overcast


----------



## Kerryann

It's earlier than six am here and I'm wide awake. Trying to decide whether to sleep more aka lay here or get up and clean the house. 
It's supposed to be beautiful fall weather today. I have a lot to get done to get my yard ready for winter.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!​*


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> *Morning!!​*



*
Back Atcha!*​


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here in the Pacific Northwest we've got showers tonight too. And it's overcast



So what else is new?  My sister lives in Corvallis and she says that she lives where people don't tan...they rust.




Kerryann said:


> It's earlier than six am here and I'm wide awake. Trying to decide whether to sleep more aka lay here or get up and clean the house.
> It's supposed to be beautiful fall weather today. I have a lot to get done to get my yard ready for winter.



That's a no brainer. Clean the house?? UGH!


So, as you all know, I wanted a dog that was going to be my faithful companion. A dog that would be by my side all day and all night. So far Misty is filling that void, however, I'm having a hard time keeping her in the house at night. She is very active. Almost like an ADD kid. So when I'm ready to settle in for the night, in front of the TV, she is chewing her toys, walking back and forth in my bedroom looking for something to do. She brings her toys to me and we'll play tug of war for a bit. She walks to the door of the room then back to my and rests her chin on my arm. I'll pet her and talk to her. She chews a toy, then walks to the door, then back to me. She'll stand there looking at me. I'm not reading her mind. I have no idea what she's trying to tell me other than she's not ready to lay down and leave me alone. So I'll ask, "Do you want to go outside?" And she follows me to the door and goes outside...for the night. I don't want her sleeping outside. I want her sleeping in my room. She has a nice, new doggy bed. What can I do to make her settle down and go to sleep...in the house?


----------



## Jacqui

How about when she is outside, a one last game of fetch (even if you need to get a throwing arm for the game), then once you wear off some of her energy have her come in. Or what happens if you have her outside for awhile during some of your last evening time (the time when she is acting restless inside)? Or is she just trying to pull her dominance thing on you again?


----------



## Yvonne G

Around 5p we go out into the pasture and I walk around and around the edge of the pasture (its about a half acre) and she runs back and forth like a crazy person. We do this for about a half hour each evening. Then I feed her in the back yard while I go around closing up the tortoises and turning off their lights, feed the horse, etc. I leave her out back while I take my shower. Then I used to go out and toss the ball for her, but found that that just winds her up more, so after my shower, I make sure she has done her business and I bring her inside. Usually I get irritated with her long before bedtime, but if she stays in until I'm ready to turn out the lights and go to bed, around 11p, then the last thing we do is go out in back and walk around until she has pee'd and/or pooped. We come in and go to bed. She keeps placing her chin on my side of the bed. If I ignore her she just keeps it up until I get irritated and put her outside for the night.


----------



## dmmj

Sleeping pills might work, now if you are against drugging dogs, I personally think right now she is still a puppy, and has a puppies's energy. I think given some time she will settle down, and sleep with you at night.


----------



## Yvonne G

Your words to God's ears!! I hope eventually she realizes that pester mama means getting put outside. I must say that she never bangs or scratches on the door or whines to come back in. Maybe I need to pick up all her outdoor toys before she goes out at night so she has nothing to do out there.


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> Maybe I need to pick up all her outdoor toys before she goes out at night so she has nothing to do out there.


Bad idea IMHO, a bored puppy is a destructive puppy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jacqui...I feed all different types of squash to my tortoises. I soften them in the microwave and the tortoises just love them. They like acorne squash the best, or raw zucchini


----------



## Zamric

maggie3fan said:


> Jacqui...I feed all different types of squash to my tortoises. I soften them in the microwave and the tortoises just love them. They like acorne squash the best, or raw zucchini



That looks like somthing WalkingRock would like.... I see squash in his future!


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah my sulcata boyz love squash too. The rest of the critters are not so gunh ho on it. Acorn squash normally are reserved for the humans in the house.


----------



## Kerryann

For my dogs when they aren't wanting me to sleep I just ignore them. I find that they repeat the bad behavior more and more when I give in. My dogs are champion sleepers but if they get up early I tell them to go back to sleep. 
Talking about dogs, anyone know where to find an exorcist


----------



## Jacqui

I think you created a monster there.  

Second major night of a star show and now of course the clouds have moved back in for the night. I also want to know why it is that the freeze and frost nights have killed my pretty flowers and the mulbery and grape leaves, yet the darn 'skeeters are still out there... along with stinging nettles and other unwanted things.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I think you created a monster there.
> 
> Second major night of a star show and now of course the clouds have moved back in for the night. I also want to know why it is that the freeze and frost nights have killed my pretty flowers and the mulbery and grape leaves, yet the darn 'skeeters are still out there... along with stinging nettles and other unwanted things.



I was outside working in the yard for six hours and thank god I didn't see even one skeeter.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I was outside working in the yard for six hours and thank god I didn't see even one skeeter.



All done now?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> All done now?



Until my trees drop more leaves


----------



## Zamric

Happy Monday! ​


----------



## Jacqui

Hope your enjoying your Monday. Why is it, when it is springtime a cloudy rainy morning is a good thing, and in the fall it's just plain depressing?


----------



## Kerryann

It's going to be 70 degrees for the next three days here. I feel like I should yank out my shorts and a couple tank tops. 

Happy Monday.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're at about 50 degrees right now with rain and tiny hail showers. What's 70 degrees like? I'm ready to crawl into my babies enclosure where it's 80 degrees and 65 RH.


----------



## Zamric

Warm and overcast in Dallas.... the Little Ones like days like this!


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Hope your enjoying your Monday. Why is it, when it is springtime a cloudy rainy morning is a good thing, and in the fall it's just plain depressing?


In springtime a rain is a rare occurrence, and therefore not likely to happen often, on the other hand in fall it is just a sign of more things to come.


----------



## Yvonne G

Its been drizzling here all day. It feels really cold outside, however, its not THAT cold. Dudley's heat isn't turned on yet, but he's out and about, grazing and not affected at all by the unseasonable weather. One of my Aldabs spent the night in his water, and he's still sitting there. I went out to "give the tour" to a couple guys on their way home from L.A. and I was shivering, but that dumb tort was just sitting there, not a care in the world.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just won the bid on a 160 watt power sun, new in box for $37.00. I can handle that.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your enjoying your Monday. Why is it, when it is springtime a cloudy rainy morning is a good thing, and in the fall it's just plain depressing?
> 
> 
> 
> In springtime a rain is a rare occurrence, and therefore not likely to happen often, on the other hand in fall it is just a sign of more things to come.
Click to expand...


I think we have more rainy days in spring then fall. I think it's because spring rain brings spring growth, rebirth, and the chance to start all over again.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just won the bid on a 160 watt power sun, new in box for $37.00. I can handle that.



Great deal!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I agree. Spring rain indicates rebirth whereas fall rains indicate the end of summers bounty.


----------



## Jacqui

Grrrr, I was just starting to think I would be able to get enough saved for Jeff being off work for what will be atleast two months, when we got some more "great" news. He has to have another physical just before the operation, so now he has to be home for another week to get it done and get test results back. The trucking company not only is making him leave his truck at the yard (which means either the added expense of going and getting him or his taking off a couple more days early in order to possibly get a lift in the general area of home), but he has to clean his truck out so another driver can have it and when he comes back he will get another truck. With all the things a trucker has in his truck, that means he will have to rent a storage shed for his belongings for three months. Then the final "good" news from them, is we have to pay the health insurance costs each week, rather then them paying it and taking it out of his paycheck when he comes back. So another $1,500 or more depending on how long he ends up having to be off.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Grrrr, I was just starting to think I would be able to get enough saved for Jeff being off work for what will be atleast two months, when we got some more "great" news. He has to have another physical just before the operation, so now he has to be home for another week to get it done and get test results back. The trucking company not only is making him leave his truck at the yard (which means either the added expense of going and getting him or his taking off a couple more days early in order to possibly get a lift in the general area of home), but he has to clean his truck out so another driver can have it and when he comes back he will get another truck. With all the things a trucker has in his truck, that means he will have to rent a storage shed for his belongings for three months. Then the final "good" news from them, is we have to pay the health insurance costs each week, rather then them paying it and taking it out of his paycheck when he comes back. So another $1,500 or more depending on how long he ends up having to be off.


That sucks


----------



## Yvonne G

I always hated the platitudes that people issue when you tell of bad news..."the lord doesn't give you more than you can handle...its always darkest before the dawn...it was meant to be...time heals all wounds"

So I won't be saying any of that to you. If you want to come live with me (just you and the turtles, Jeff has to fend for himself) my door is open!  But I must warn you, Misty still has no manners (but we're working on "sit.")


----------



## Jacqui

Thanks for the offer Yvonne! It'll work out okay, just may have to save money by having the PB&Js, just be bread.  Just wish we could put the surgery back to March.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning! May this day bring you a very pleasant surprise!​*


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm very sorry, but I can't be lowering myself to talk to you all anymore. Now that I'm a celebrity, I will have to keep myself aloof from the peons.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, I'm very sorry, but I can't be lowering myself to talk to you all anymore. Now that I'm a celebrity, I will have to keep myself aloof from the peons.



Better be careful of us peons or we may pee on you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

â€¦but will she let us eat cakeâ€¦?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> â€¦but will she let us eat cakeâ€¦?



Yes, because she doesn't like cake that much.  Now she may not let us have any of her pie.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I have to give an informative speech and decided to do it on Lonesome George. I am officially an expert after two days of research


----------



## Yvonne G

Good luck with that. Hope it goes well. Who are you giving the speech to?




I have been using the Weedeater to chop down the tall grass in the pasture so I can apply a pre-emergent weed killer to get rid of the oxalis growing in there. The horse eats around the oxalis, leaving really tall areas of grass where she won't eat. So I was raking up some of the grass I had cut down and I found this:











Poor little thing. Its been rainy and cold the past day or so and he was in an area where the sun doesn't hit. He looks just like a couple others in the new baby habitat, so I don't know what he is. I have them all mixed up in there...gulf coast, ornate, luteola and easterns. I doubt he's an ornate or an eastern. He's probably a gulf coast. I'll bet a bird dropped him out in the pasture. A couple weeks ago I found a gulf coast nest that was hatching and only found three babies.

If any of you live close enough to drive over, I'll be happy to share them with you. I'm hanging onto the easterns and ornates, but the others are up for grabs.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It's just for a public speaking class... I WAS going to give a 5 minute speech JUST on carl but I need actual sources for this so that wasn't gonna work


----------



## Kerryann

Ugh just got done with an audit..  Seriously sometimes you need people to shut up.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Hey Jacqui, got any use for this? It has dogs on the box but I think it will work for cats, It's FREE.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne always offers the good stuff when I am far far away.


----------



## Yvonne G

What did I offer? That's from Len!!


Oh...you mean the turtle. Its on another page on my computer, so I had forgotten the post. Don't worry...I'll save you some. One of these days you will find yourself here again. And if not, I'll mail them to you in the Spring.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> If any of you live close enough to drive over, I'll be happy to share them with you. I'm hanging onto the easterns and ornates, but the others are up for grabs.



This is what I had been making my reply about. 




Len said:


> Hey Jacqui, got any use for this? It has dogs on the box but I think it will work for cats, It's FREE.



Actually, I think I could. How heavy is it, as in what would be your guesstamation on shipping charges?


----------



## Happy Tortoise

???????


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you live close enough to drive over, I'll be happy to share them with you. I'm hanging onto the easterns and ornates, but the others are up for grabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I had been making my reply about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jacqui, got any use for this? It has dogs on the box but I think it will work for cats, It's FREE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I could. How heavy is it, as in what would be your guesstamation on shipping charges?
Click to expand...




I am getting old and very disorganized, I need your shipping info again, Sorry, but I lost you. It will be cheap.


----------



## Jacqui

I am both old and unorganized, not to mention forgetful. Now what were talking about?  

Uggg, I was being so proud of myself, because I finally got over my being in a depressed mood and was tackling some of my work. One of them was finishing painting the garage. I got the last two sides cleaned and ready to paint and was doing great getting the painting done. My goal was to atleast get the first coat on, so everything was the same basic color. I have about a 10' by 12' patch left and I am out of paint.  Dang, now I have to go into town and get some more.


----------



## Yvonne G

Too bad. I just hate when that happens. It takes me quite a while to get going and get some energy to tackle a project. Then when something like running out of paint, or the Weedeater won't start happens, it just ruins you day, huh? Oh well...you wanted to stop at In 'n Out for a burger tomorrow at lunch time anyway. Or maybe Taco Bell to try that new burrito they've been advertising.

http://www.tacobell.com/food/menu/cantinaBell


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Too bad. I just hate when that happens. It takes me quite a while to get going and get some energy to tackle a project. Then when something like running out of paint, or the Weedeater won't start happens, it just ruins you day, huh? Oh well...you wanted to stop at In 'n Out for a burger tomorrow at lunch time anyway. Or maybe Taco Bell to try that new burrito they've been advertising.
> 
> http://www.tacobell.com/food/menu/cantinaBell



I have never eaten at an In 'n Out (really can't recall what state has the nearest one to me even) and as for Taco Bell they are about an hour away. I was being good and not going to go to town for more then once this week to save on gas (and to stay out of my lunch buffets  ). My knee and shoulder are telling me, I should just let it all go to next year (when once more it will be warm enough to paint)


----------



## Turtulas-Len

OK Jacqui, I went to a UPS store in Maryland today to price the cost of shipping the door and they said I was their 301532568 customer and that meant I could ship up to 5 pounds to Nebraska for free, they mentioned something about ponies and express, but anyway you should get it by the end of the month.


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> OK Jacqui, I went to a UPS store in Maryland today to price the cost of shipping the door and they said I was their 301532568 customer and that meant I could ship up to 5 pounds to Nebraska for free, they mentioned something about ponies and express, but anyway you should get it by the end of the month.



They did huh?     My Len but your nose seems to be getting longer and longer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just a quick thanks, y'all, for giving me smiles.


----------



## Kerryann

I had a bad audit this week. I am actually so glad it is over.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I had a bad audit this week. I am actually so glad it is over.



What makes an audit "bad"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The taste in your mouth?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a bad audit this week. I am actually so glad it is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes an audit "bad"?
Click to expand...


I tell people to treat an audit like a deposition. Speak when spoken to, answer questions as succinct as possible, and don't offer up any additional information. I had someone start panicking and tell them everything he thought we were doing wrong.  My client sat there looking at me horrified like... can you please make him shut up.. I wasn't even sitting next to him to kick him.  What's worse is this person has been through several audits and I felt was really a polished professional. I am not sure what happened but I could tell he felt awful after the audit day one was over. I have to go in tomorrow and figure out how that fell apart. 
Today was a better day. My assistant was back and able to pull the strings behind the curtains for me.


----------



## dmmj

An IRS audit? schedule the appointment at 4:30 on a friday, the auditor will want to get out of there quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> An IRS audit? schedule the appointment at 4:30 on a friday, the auditor will want to get out of there quickly.



Have any of you ever had a full fledged IRS audit?


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> An IRS audit? schedule the appointment at 4:30 on a friday, the auditor will want to get out of there quickly.



No... I do regulatory security and controls audits  I conduct some audits annually but mostly I whore myself out helping others prep for audits.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> An IRS audit? schedule the appointment at 4:30 on a friday, the auditor will want to get out of there quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you ever had a full fledged IRS audit?
Click to expand...


No, thank goodness. I've been filing returns for over 55 years and I've NEVER been audited. My son-in-law, on the other hand, was just audited and has to re-pay over $6,000. He deducted some work clothes cleaning and travel time that he shouldn't have (he works in Monterey, but lives here in Clovis, so he travels from here to there and back once a week).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In as much as we're chatting here, the PBR finals have started tonight live from Las Vegas.


----------



## Jacqui

Being audited to me is about along the lines of hearing your Dr say, "cancer". Both really scare me. I get worried even more these days, when I see how receipts don't even often last til you do your taxes. How the heck can you show them years later?

Took most of the day for it to stop misting and get warm enough to paint, so only one side is totally done with the first coat of paint. My blue tailed helper also once more barely managed to not spill the open paint bucket, but I think he gave me a few more grey hairs. I have to admit, the house color does look good on him. 

I have a hot date in the morning. I get to see Jeff tomorrow for a few hours on his way through. I get to run him from his truck to the DMV to take his Hazmat test and renew his driver's license. Fresh greens for the masses here tomorrow night. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> In as much as we're chatting here, the PBR finals have started tonight live from Las Vegas.



PBR is?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Being audited to me is about along the lines of hearing your Dr say, "cancer". Both really scare me. I get worried even more these days, when I see how receipts don't even often last til you do your taxes. How the heck can you show them years later?
> 
> Took most of the day for it to stop misting and get warm enough to paint, so only one side is totally done with the first coat of paint. My blue tailed helper also once more barely managed to not spill the open paint bucket, but I think he gave me a few more grey hairs. I have to admit, the house color does look good on him.
> 
> I have a hot date in the morning. I get to see Jeff tomorrow for a few hours on his way through. I get to run him from his truck to the DMV to take his Hazmat test and renew his driver's license. Fresh greens for the masses here tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> In as much as we're chatting here, the PBR finals have started tonight live from Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBR is?
Click to expand...



Audits don't usually scare me.
I went out today in the warm weather wearing a tshirt and ran almost 3 miles to try to get rid of my stress. It didn't work. Ha
PBR is either professional bull riding or a real cheap malt liquor beer stuff imo


Oh and I am watching the Detroit tigers vs the San Fransisco giants. Gooooo tigers..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

PBR=Professional Bull Riders. It's an international affair and this here would be the finals.


----------



## Jacqui

Duh, must have been brain dead for a minute there.  I have even watched in the past.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Thursday. 
I was supposed to be off tomorrow but no.. that will not happen for me 
Today is better than yesterday or the day before though.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a super day for the most part. Started not so great with getting behind schedule and rainy/cold, but once I got to Lincoln it was fun. Stocked up on portabella mushrooms for my hingebacks, plus greens (turnip mainly) were still on sale and I love a sale. Then time with Jeff and my one daughter and she bought us lunch at a Mongolian place. Yum yum. Then as I left town I had to stop at Lowes.  Now who could pass up 75% off sales on plants? Not I, when that made my grape vines 2.25.  The wind even died down a bit and the sun came out on my way home... of course that did not raise the temps any. Burrr. Only bad part was a call from my youngest. She had been in to the ER on Tuesday and today she went back again. Waiting to hear back from her, but on Tuesday one of the two possible things they were thinking was Crohns.


----------



## pdrobber

Hello everyone,

What are you being for Hallloween?!

I just tried listening to halloween music while eating and couldnt do it...for some reason ive always been unable to eat at halloween parties, or any costume parties really. So even hearing the music that youd hear at a halloween party made it hard to swallow my food. 
All those wigs and loose hairs falling everywhere in everyones faces, all that makeup and face paint, the smell of those rubber masks, ugh gross.


----------



## Jacqui

I will be myself, the Wicked Witch of the West.  It was so cute tonight on the way home, the one local town had closed down one of the highways that goes through the main street. They did it for all the trick or treaters. They were sooooo darn cute.


----------



## Kerryann

My team and I are going as old school nerds.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

There were trick or treaters tonight already?


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> There were trick or treaters tonight already?



Yep. This is put on by the business along main street. The kids go from store to store. I believe they also normally either give away or sell cheap some small pumpkins for the kids. I can't recall what else they do. It is really a popular event.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Luckies! My halloween has always been pretty lame


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Luckies! My halloween has always been pretty lame



Why and how so?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I live in a smaller neighborhood where there aren't a lot of kids so most people don't even bother getting candy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got 5 neighbors in 5 miles. Their grand kids stay in town to get candy. But we take advantage of the chocolate being on sale!


----------



## Jacqui

When my children were small, we had eight kids in our village. Then for awhile no young ones. This year I just realized we have two new families, so we are up to eight children again. Wonder if they will be trick or treating. We always got a bag of candy, but nobody ever showed up these last few years. 

I prefer to buy my candy after the holidays, be it Easter, Vals or Halloween.


----------



## Yvonne G

I close the drapes and make sure the gate is closed. I haven't had any t or t'ers in over 15 years. I'm a bah, humbug kind of person.


----------



## Jacqui

I've gotten so I don't even put out decorations any more. Unless you count the two large pumpkins waiting for me to feed and freeze for the tortoises.


----------



## Edna

There aren't huge numbers of children in my neighborhood, but those that are here know where I live My sweetheart always buys a couple of big bags of candy, but he doesn't want to answer the door for some reason. I answer the door, let the kids grab some candy, praise the costumes, admonish the kids to be careful, and then send them on their way. It isn't my favorite holiday, but the kids love it.


----------



## Jacqui

I love seeing the kids all dressed up, not the store bought ready to wear, but the homemade ones. Plus as a Mother, I have to admit, I loved the candy tax my children paid me.


----------



## poison

Halloweens almost here cant wait to scare some kids HEHE (that's if they don't scare me first)


----------



## Jacqui

poison said:


> Halloweens almost here cant wait to scare some kids HEHE (that's if they don't scare me first)



Going as yourself, Poi??


----------



## poison

Jacqui said:


> poison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halloweens almost here cant wait to scare some kids HEHE (that's if they don't scare me first)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going as yourself, Poi??
Click to expand...


of course works every year but i think this year my good looks are gonna ruin Halloween


----------



## Yvonne G

I've created a monster. Misty was feeling lovey a few nights ago, and had her head in my lap. Not thinking of the consequences, I pulled her up onto my lap. Just one time was all it took. Now she thinks she can get on the furniture anytime she feels like it:


----------



## poison

haha nice dog what kind is it?


----------



## Yvonne G

She's a doberman.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep, you can't ever let them do once, something you will not want them doing as an adult or just simply doing again. Misty knows your an old push over softee for all your "tries" being firm and grouchy.


----------



## Kerryann

I love that pic. She is so cute. My lab is a lap puppy sometimes  I love her warmth and snuggliness. 
I can't wait for halloween. Cici and ozzie have their costumes ready and my team and I are doing the first ever department themed costumes. We are all dressing up as nerds. I have pocket protectors and bow ties on order. I went around and bought up a slew of suspenders. I even got glasses so people can tape the middle.  I can't wait. Oh and I got nerds candy to pass out during the day for my team. 
This morning my husband had left for work and then came back in the room. I was wide awake when he went for the gun safe. He said that he started to open the garage door and the glass in his jeep was busted out. I told him not to go all rambo and to call the police. He did and about a minute and a half late an officer was at the end of the driveway. My truck was fine but they smashed his back window in the jeep and stole his work laptop. He was very sad as they had stolen some pretty awesome software. After he left he saw about five cars total out there looking in the neighborhood and an officer told him they found 4 other cars vandalized 
Then I had to go for my annual physical this morning. They did this weird new thing I never had. It was like blood pressure cuffs on my arms, wrists, ankles and toes. 
Thank god it's Friday!!!!

Oh next week I am going my Delaware office for the beginning of the week and frankenstorm is coming


----------



## Jacqui

I just love the name of that storm!


----------



## Jacqui

It's Friday...again. Wasn't it just Friday last week?


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*
I was sitting here thinking just before I typed, about it being Sayurday morning. How when I was a small child it meant getting up early in the morning to sit and watch cartoons as long as possible. As I grew older, it became the sleep in late morning. These days, it is just another morning and is in no way special or set apart from the other six mornings in the week.


----------



## Yvonne G

Amen to that! Sounds like we're all pretty much alike, with the exception it was my kids that watched Saturday morning cartoons. TV wasn't in our home until we got a little 6" one in the late '40's, early '50's. By that time I was too old for cartoons. We were the first people in our neighborhood to have a TV.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Sunday to all of you and welcome to a new week!​*
I hope your all ready for Sandy, those of you in that very large area. Storms like this make me glad I live in the midwest.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Sunday
I am glad too have a hubby this weekend


----------



## BowandWalter

The house behind our house has been having rousing Halloween parties all week. Last night they though streaking would be a good idea. Apparently at the same time the police thought chasing some drunk teenagers would be fun. Ahhh justice.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> The house behind our house has been having rousing Halloween parties all week. Last night they though streaking would be a good idea. Apparently at the same time the police thought chasing some drunk teenagers would be fun. Ahhh justice.



That is hilarious. I did a lot of stupid crap in college though so I don't wish them anything like ending up on a sex offenders list. Back when I was in school you didn't have to worry about a naked romp ruining your whole life and career.


----------



## Jacqui

I had been having a great day with having two new flower bed additions made for a total of about 6' by 30' of space more space then before. Then I got word from my hubby, that he had been in an accident. His student was driving, when a woman turned into them. Jeff and the student are fine, the woman went to the hospital with whip lash, but the truck is pretty much a total wreck. Of course, they could find no sign of insurance in the woman's truck, so who knows if she has any. So kind of a mixed bag of blessings and emotions on the day.


----------



## Kerryann

I am so sorry to hear about the accident


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> That is hilarious. I did a lot of stupid crap in college though so I don't wish them anything like ending up on a sex offenders list. Back when I was in school you didn't have to worry about a naked romp ruining your whole life and career.



It is funny, nothing like hearing "This is the police put your hands uuu...... Errrr, where they are". I was hiding in my room laughing my butt off.

On a side note of the amusing things that have happened this weekend, I have a terrible cold/flu and my BF went with me to buy alphagetty. On the way back home I looked up, and then had to dodge a waffle that fell from the skies. Apparently a seagull overestimated its ability to fly with said waffle, and decided that hitting someone was the next best thing. We have never laughed so hard.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was one thing my sister always used to complain about when she was driving truck, Jacqui. Cars don't seem to realize that the great big 18 wheeler can't just stop on a dime, or swerve to miss you. That's a BIG MACHINE that takes some room to maneuver. So glad Jeff is ok. Too bad the student had to be the one driving.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> That was one thing my sister always used to complain about when she was driving truck, Jacqui. Cars don't seem to realize that the great big 18 wheeler can't just stop on a dime, or swerve to miss you. That's a BIG MACHINE that takes some room to maneuver. So glad Jeff is ok. Too bad the student had to be the one driving.



Selfishly, I am glad it was the student. Because of the accident, one of the cops (not sure if Highway patrol or what), put the truck out of service for one of the tires (otherwise the truck is able to be driven, but barely). They have this new system in place, where every little thing a trucker does is used against him on keeping his points. Were you and I would get a fix it ticket and it's no big deal, truckers get points taken away. Get many points off and you lose the ability to drive a truck.

I really think something was up with this lady. It happened at an intersection, she stopped and then slowly pulled up to do her turn, then she pulls out right infront of the truck. She was looking right at the driver as she hit him.




BowandWalter said:


> It is funny, nothing like hearing "This is the police put your hands uuu...... Errrr, where they are". I was hiding in my room laughing my butt off.
> 
> On a side note of the amusing things that have happened this weekend, I have a terrible cold/flu and my BF went with me to buy alphagetty. On the way back home I looked up, and then had to dodge a waffle that fell from the skies. Apparently a seagull overestimated its ability to fly with said waffle, and decided that hitting someone was the next best thing. We have never laughed so hard.



  Sounds like quite the day.


----------



## pdrobber

hello


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was one thing my sister always used to complain about when she was driving truck, Jacqui. Cars don't seem to realize that the great big 18 wheeler can't just stop on a dime, or swerve to miss you. That's a BIG MACHINE that takes some room to maneuver. So glad Jeff is ok. Too bad the student had to be the one driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfishly, I am glad it was the student. Because of the accident, one of the cops (not sure if Highway patrol or what), put the truck out of service for one of the tires (otherwise the truck is able to be driven, but barely). They have this new system in place, where every little thing a trucker does is used against him on keeping his points. Were you and I would get a fix it ticket and it's no big deal, truckers get points taken away. Get many points off and you lose the ability to drive a truck.
> 
> I really think something was up with this lady. It happened at an intersection, she stopped and then slowly pulled up to do her turn, then she pulls out right infront of the truck. She was looking right at the driver as she hit him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BowandWalter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny, nothing like hearing "This is the police put your hands uuu...... Errrr, where they are". I was hiding in my room laughing my butt off.
> 
> On a side note of the amusing things that have happened this weekend, I have a terrible cold/flu and my BF went with me to buy alphagetty. On the way back home I looked up, and then had to dodge a waffle that fell from the skies. Apparently a seagull overestimated its ability to fly with said waffle, and decided that hitting someone was the next best thing. We have never laughed so hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like quite the day.
Click to expand...





People are crazy 
Happy Monday
Ugh the glass company is saying they haven't started work on my jeep because of an insurance claim issue. The insurance company says there is no issue. I said who's getting me a rental car??? Hopefully that will motivate them both to figure it out and fix my Jeep.
Yesterday, I was out looking at cars trying to figure out what I want as my econobox and I pulled a muscle in my leg. I told my husband it figures it would be me doing something dumb and unexciting when I got hurt. I never get hurt running, or jeeping but walking around a dealer lot.. hehe. 
So um.. do you think a russian and marginated tortoise would fit in an xs dog costume?


----------



## Jacqui

I have no idea. I can honestly say none of my animals have even been in a costume.


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm trying to decide, if my fish is still good. It was frozen and each fillet is wrapped and has been kept in the frig. Trying to recall which day I took it out of the freezer section.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Hmmm trying to decide, if my fish is still good. It was frozen and each fillet is wrapped and has been kept in the frig. Trying to recall which day I took it out of the freezer section.



The smell will tell you.


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm trying to decide, if my fish is still good. It was frozen and each fillet is wrapped and has been kept in the frig. Trying to recall which day I took it out of the freezer section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smell will tell you.
Click to expand...


That's what I was figuring. So you holding up okay over there?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yes we are, we did a lot of cooking since yesterday morning of things that are hard to cook in the microwave, or the gas grill, like scrapple and sausage for me and chicken livers, hearts and backs for one of the dogs and the possum, his name is officially "The Possum". I like leftovers so I just can heat them in the microwave when I want without making a greasy mess. I can even cook eggs in the microwave, but I did hard boil a dozen yesterday.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey, I left an apple next to the opening into the front porch last night, it was gone this morning. So tonight I put out two more (one was very small). The dog didn't tell me she heard the 'possom last night, so maybe it did keep him out of the catfood. We will see.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Hey, I left an apple next to the opening into the front porch last night, it was gone this morning. So tonight I put out two more (one was very small). The dog didn't tell me she heard the 'possom last night, so maybe it did keep him out of the catfood. We will see.


Negotiating with them?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Hey, I left an apple next to the opening into the front porch last night, it was gone this morning. So tonight I put out two more (one was very small). The dog didn't tell me she heard the 'possom last night, so maybe it did keep him out of the catfood. We will see.



You need a trap cam


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I left an apple next to the opening into the front porch last night, it was gone this morning. So tonight I put out two more (one was very small). The dog didn't tell me she heard the 'possom last night, so maybe it did keep him out of the catfood. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiating with them?
Click to expand...


It's called I am a softee, and don't like to make anything go without food. Same time, I don't need another mouth to feed, plus they crunch catfood so loudly the dogs inside the house hear them and start barking. I have two apple trees and all these apples I am trashing. So just makes sense, if they do like them, to allow them to eat them.


----------



## dmmj

So not negotiation, but appeasement?


----------



## Jacqui

Maybe some of both?


----------



## pdrobber

yay I never lost power! My parents on the south shore of LI lost power around 9, still don't have it, and have a little bit of water in one corner of the basement. Now if only these trains would start back up. They're saying it's going to take days to get the water out of the East River subway tunnels...Supposed to work at the animal hospital/shelter tomorrow. I'm not sure how I'll be getting there, but at least the bridges are reopened, I can take a cab, bus or ride my bike maybe...


----------



## Yvonne G

We have our problems here in Central California, but they really are nothing compared to what you east coast folks have to endure. I guess I'm glad I live here and not there. I often go through the where-would-I-like-to-live-if-I-didn't-live-here thought process, and my latest thought is maybe Albuquerque, New Mexico. I think the winters there are mild (my cactus can stay outside all year round) and I love the desert.


Well, my tortoise pens are now officially winterized. Darn it...that means I have nothing left to do outside (not counting yard work), and I'll have to start on house work. I've really gotten lazy in my golden years. The house is neat, but if you look closely, very dirty!


----------



## Jacqui

Peter glad both you and your parents seemed to have done well with the storm.


----------



## ijmccollum

Sheesh....I don't even remember the last time I was in.....I think someone just got a puppy. Was that Yvonne?

Cold temps here but no hurricane -- thoughts going out to those in the path of Sandy.

CherryBomb is doing great, has doubled in size, was able to spend some time outside this summer in an enclosure with supervision. Am now trying to come up with the winter in-house plan. If we get some steady good weather I might upgrade from the 20 long to the 40 breeder. It jsut seems like so much work since there is still sand in it from the last critter and it needs to be disinfected.

Oh, and by the way -- "Hi" everone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Puppy? Did I hear someone ask about my puppy?


----------



## Jacqui

When did you get a puppy Yvonne? You have been holding out on us!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Aw, yes, I remember now, it was Yvonne. How is that puppy? Has she eaten the house yet?


----------



## Yvonne G

She is definitely a chewer. I don't discourage it. She has such exuberance that she makes me laugh all the time. She's just SO alive! If she's chewing something that she shouldn't I just replace it with something that its ok for her to chew and tell her no. I never yell at her because I usually end up laughing. I give her lots of things to play with, and she really entertains herself quite well. Right now she's chewing up the empty cardboard paper towel tube. You should see her when I take the tube off the holder and talk to her through it. Especially if I do ghostly sounds through the tube. Its almost more than you can endure. If I were a weak person, I'd probably have a broken hip or something. The only thing she does that is really irritating is the chase me chase me game. I should have never started that one. Now she understands that this mere mortal human is unable to catch nimble-footed doggy. If she has something in her mouth that she shouldn't, and we're outside, its impossible to get it away from her. We're working on "sit." She understands what it means, and when we're in the chase me, chase me faze, if I say sit, she runs around happily in small circles and will eventually sit, then fall over on her back. But if I approach her, she's up and off again. It was sure boring around here before she came to live with me.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I bought a backpack for my dog last year when they went on clearance... it was too big for the one I bought it for but fits my older female perfectly. So now when they went on clearance this year I bought him the size smaller and it fits like a CHARM! I got two doggy backpacks, one was originally $50 and the other was originally $40, for $15 and $9, respectively. I'm such a bargain shopper! 

Now I can load 'em up with water bottles on our walks and maybe get rid of even more of that ridiculous energy.


----------



## ijmccollum

The "not yours", "drop" and "leave it" commands come in handy, and I have heard the "stay" command can be a life saver.

When Scout gets out he is a real pill to reclaim -- he likes the "you can't catch me game" too. We gave him tons of toys but he still went through a leather jacket, cell phone, eye glasses, books, would open the tool chest and raid tools -- power chords and all, and would even drag out 50lb bags of top soil and scatter the contents about the back yard and garage. I had to cover the blue tongue skink's viv or he would try to paw through the glass to get to him.

I used to try to walk the energy out of him but ended up in phys therapy 'cause he wore my knee out. The hubbie walks him now and Scout has become is best friend and shadow, and thank goodness has settled into a behaved dog. Periodically he will go on a chew binge, usually when I bring a new toy home and he has pretty much learned to leave my other critters alone -- just shows mild curosity. Of course the time line was a good 2.5 years.

Are you doing your own training or doing classes? We found classes really helped because he was a rescue and we needed training on reading him too. Now for the most part he is a perfect chocolate lab.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm tellin' ya, the doggy backpacks really help get the energy out. Just load them up with something heavy, after slowly conditioning the dog of course, and they will get worn out SO fast.


----------



## Kerryann

She is so fricken cute.... 
What are you dressing her up as today?

Where'd you get the dog backpacks? I need one for my lab.

Here I am looking fabulous as usual at work. 





Those are my hubbys pants, belt, and shoes. The suspenders are actually working hard to keep the pants up.. go suspenders  I got the shirt and suspenders at salvation army. It's a hot look for a Wednesday.
Look at my team looking fabulous too.


----------



## Yvonne G

So far the only training that's happening is done by me...but its few and far between. She's 6 months old tomorrow and going in to be spayed in the morning.

Every evening we go out into the pasture (she can't escape from it) and I walk around and around the perimeter while she runs back and forth through the tall grass. She expends a whole lot of energy doing this, but it never wears her out. She can just go and go. I think she'd be a good agility dog. I have 2' high fences around the different tortoise pens and she comes with me when I tend to the tortoises. At first, she would climb over the fences, but now she just sails right over them with no problem at all.

We most likely WILL go to obedience classes. I have taken all my dogs through them. It really helps to have the distraction of the other dogs in the class. But that's for a bit later on in her life. I'm letting her be an exuberant puppy for as long as she feels like it.


Nice costume, Kerry! I forget...what did you say you do for a living? Looks like a pretty nice office.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well have fun with that puppy -- they only get to be a puppy once. You might consider that back pack Courtney recommended. We got one for Scout when he hikes with the hubbie or kid. He comes back exhausted -- could be the pack or could be the mountain trails. Either way, he has mellowed. Periodically he will do a greyhound lap around the house which is a hoot 'cause it is not graceful, total power run. 

The only jumping Scout does is onto the furniture and bed or into the car.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> So far the only training that's happening is done by me...but its few and far between. She's 6 months old tomorrow and going in to be spayed in the morning.
> 
> Every evening we go out into the pasture (she can't escape from it) and I walk around and around the perimeter while she runs back and forth through the tall grass. She expends a whole lot of energy doing this, but it never wears her out. She can just go and go. I think she'd be a good agility dog. I have 2' high fences around the different tortoise pens and she comes with me when I tend to the tortoises. At first, she would climb over the fences, but now she just sails right over them with no problem at all.
> 
> We most likely WILL go to obedience classes. I have taken all my dogs through them. It really helps to have the distraction of the other dogs in the class. But that's for a bit later on in her life. I'm letting her be an exuberant puppy for as long as she feels like it.
> 
> 
> Nice costume, Kerry! I forget...what did you say you do for a living? Looks like a pretty nice office.





My lab had energy like that when she was young. I used to take her for long long runs and she would come home, nap for like 20 minutes, and then be a full on psycho again. 

I am director of an IT group that does quality validations and I manage IT security and compliance. We are like usually the un-nerdiest girls in IT... so we let our inner nerds escape for the day. 

That area is where my peoples set. They have my office out on one of the corners of the building that doesn't get much traffic because I am on conference calls for a good portion daily.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Why did you make this thread again? Just because you were bored or something?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> Where'd you get the dog backpacks? I need one for my lab.



Where else? Petco of course


----------



## Yvonne G

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Why did you make this thread again? Just because you were bored or something?



Because we wanted to test out if a "chat" feature would be feasible or popular.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Where else? Petco of course



I never go there. I will have to check it out.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Where else? Petco of course



I never go there. I will have to check it out.


----------



## ijmccollum

We don't have a PetCo just a PetSmart and yes, they know me by name.

Almost that time to meet and greet the ghoulies at the door at home. It has been a really nice day so they should be out in droves doing the zombie herd thing.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm dressed up boring-like.. wearing my cowgirl get-up to hand out candy. I studied animal sciences (basically cow college) so I guess it's appropriate...  

Already posted the picture in the "What do you look like" thread since couldn't find any others I liked enough sooo here it is. 







Hope we get some trick or treater's so we're not stuck eating the 2 bulk size candy bags between the two of us here >.>

As for the dog thing, I have 2 labs and I may have to look into the backpack to tire out the most exuberant one. He's 6 but he does full leaps into the air when he thinks it's time to play fetch (or eat, or get pet, or go on walks) 

Oh, and Happy Halloween!! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Jacqui

Happy Halloween!


----------



## BowandWalter

I just finished trick or treating with my niece, who went as a spectacularly muscled Spiderman. She looked like a tiny body builder, funniest thing ever!


----------



## ijmccollum

we survived Halloween without any tricks..............Yea!


----------



## Yvonne G

Thankfully, I live on a busy rural street where traffic whizzes by at 65mph and there are no street lights. My house is hard to find in the dark. So I haven't have any trick or treaters since I moved here about 15 years ago! Even so, I still look all around outside to see if I've been tricked.


Man-o-man, that was a hard thing I had to do...This a.m. I dropped off Misty (did I tell you I got a puppy  ) at the vet's to be spayed. Poor little baby. She's deathly afraid to go into the garage, because the dreaded truck is in there and she's deathly afraid to get into the dreaded truck. She doesn't know how to walk on a leash and doesn't understand being restrained by the harness and leash. She weighs over 50lbs, and it was awful hard to get her, first of all, out the door, and secondly into the truck. Then out of the truck and into the vet's office. Whew! I took one of her favorite toys and her blanket, but she was so scared. I hated doing that. Its going to be pretty lonely tonight. I pick her up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Thankfully, I live on a busy rural street where traffic whizzes by at 65mph and there are no street lights. My house is hard to find in the dark. So I haven't have any trick or treaters since I moved here about 15 years ago! Even so, I still look all around outside to see if I've been tricked.
> 
> 
> Man-o-man, that was a hard thing I had to do...This a.m. I dropped off Misty (did I tell you I got a puppy  ) at the vet's to be spayed. Poor little baby. She's deathly afraid to go into the garage, because the dreaded truck is in there and she's deathly afraid to get into the dreaded truck. She doesn't know how to walk on a leash and doesn't understand being restrained by the harness and leash. She weighs over 50lbs, and it was awful hard to get her, first of all, out the door, and secondly into the truck. Then out of the truck and into the vet's office. Whew! I took one of her favorite toys and her blanket, but she was so scared. I hated doing that. Its going to be pretty lonely tonight. I pick her up tomorrow morning.



Awww she's getting her wienerette cut off  You will be glad when she doesn't bleed in your house though. 

Of all the sick and wrong things in this world.. can I tell you.. they are putting up the Christmas tree in downtown Detroit already.. It's November 1st people.. When did thanksgiving become a speed bump between Halloween and Christmas? 
I can only say so much though because we will be putting our out holiday lights this weekend, even though we don't light them until after thanksgiving. 14k led lights strung around the house... sure to burn your eyes out 




RosieRedfoot said:


> I'm dressed up boring-like.. wearing my cowgirl get-up to hand out candy. I studied animal sciences (basically cow college) so I guess it's appropriate...
> 
> Already posted the picture in the "What do you look like" thread since couldn't find any others I liked enough sooo here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we get some trick or treater's so we're not stuck eating the 2 bulk size candy bags between the two of us here >.>
> 
> As for the dog thing, I have 2 labs and I may have to look into the backpack to tire out the most exuberant one. He's 6 but he does full leaps into the air when he thinks it's time to play fetch (or eat, or get pet, or go on walks)
> 
> Oh, and Happy Halloween!! Stay safe everyone!



Cute pic  did you get any?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It's always been our tradition to put up christmas decorations the Friday after Thanksgiving


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Yes, we got about a dozen total. Still left with about half the candy but that's ok. 

Ugh.. today has not been good. Just the other day I posted in the other pets section with pictures of my other critters and they were perfectly fine. Today, I find my trio of boy gerbils on the verge of death.. It seems the rescue boy I took in about a month ago had lice and apparently spread to them. I even checked them for parasites a week ago but 2 of them died earlier today before I could get to the feed store and get the ivermectin... One of the boy trio is hanging in there (barely) and I don't know if he'll make it much longer.


----------



## Creedence

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> It's always been our tradition to put up christmas decorations the Friday after Thanksgiving



Bursting into this conversation instead of just lurking on it. Mostly because I'm procrastinating on my 10 page history paper....yeah ;p We do that too! Although it mostly starts with my sister and I whining until my dad pulls all the decorations out of storage and we just look at them all nostalgic and are too lazy to put them all up. Haha.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Creedence said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been our tradition to put up christmas decorations the Friday after Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bursting into this conversation instead of just lurking on it. Mostly because I'm procrastinating on my 10 page history paper....yeah ;p We do that too! Although it mostly starts with my sister and I whining until my dad pulls all the decorations out of storage and we just look at them all nostalgic and are too lazy to put them all up. Haha.
Click to expand...


Haha, I also have a paper for today!


I'm so proud of my dog! We went on a walk today with his new backpack (which fits AND works like a charm!!) and he was offleash. We were playing in a big field and this horse walked into the field also. It was the first time he's ever seen a horse, and they were galloping around with it and everything. He was SOO good! Didn't even notice the horse more than to look at it funny.


----------



## Kerryann

Creedence said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been our tradition to put up christmas decorations the Friday after Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bursting into this conversation instead of just lurking on it. Mostly because I'm procrastinating on my 10 page history paper....yeah ;p We do that too! Although it mostly starts with my sister and I whining until my dad pulls all the decorations out of storage and we just look at them all nostalgic and are too lazy to put them all up. Haha.
Click to expand...


My indoor decorations go up on thanksgiving weekend. Did I ever mention that I do a tree in every room? I have more trees than rooms now because I just went and bought three more.  When I say every room I even include the bathrooms and spare bedrooms.. I Mean. what if someone stays over.. will they have no holiday cheer.??? NOT UP IN HERE 
I also decorate for Hannukah.. oh yeah and I do have a festivus pole too. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Yes, we got about a dozen total. Still left with about half the candy but that's ok.
> 
> Ugh.. today has not been good. Just the other day I posted in the other pets section with pictures of my other critters and they were perfectly fine. Today, I find my trio of boy gerbils on the verge of death.. It seems the rescue boy I took in about a month ago had lice and apparently spread to them. I even checked them for parasites a week ago but 2 of them died earlier today before I could get to the feed store and get the ivermectin... One of the boy trio is hanging in there (barely) and I don't know if he'll make it much longer.



We got probably 50 to 60. All the kids wanted to pet the lady bug lab so she had the night of her life.
The scariest ones were these two large male teenagers. I was in the kitchen and I hear the doorbell, walk around the corner not paying attention. Look up out the door and two boys wearing dark clothes and ski masks. I wasn't sure if I was getting robbed or they were trick or treaters. The look on my face must have been priceless because my husband got up and started coming towards the door. I gave them candy though so they wouldn't come back later.


----------



## ijmccollum

No December holiday bobbles go up around my house until December, then there will be the obligatory winter wreath on the door and a 1 ft christmas tree placed on a table that the son and daughter-in-law will have to decorate.

We will have turkey and mashed sweet potatoes on Thanksgiving, light candles on Winter Solstice and have breakfast on Christmas morning. Everything in its own time. Now, the daughter in law has had her tree up all year -- it has gone through a couple of holiday redecoration -- at my son's instance, but then last Christmas morning was when he proposed.

Yvonne, I think both you and the puppy have seperation anxiety! You better get into training before she gets too big.


----------



## dmmj

I got to spend the Halloween night with a beautiful young lady.





This is my other cousin




And my dog wanted in on the action.


----------



## ijmccollum

Of course the doggie must participate! Let me guess, froggie doggie?

Looks like you were in good company, love the little blue darling.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

emysemys said:


> Because we wanted to test out if a "chat" feature would be feasible or popular.



Oh ok


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Of course the doggie must participate! Let me guess, froggie doggie?
> 
> Looks like you were in good company, love the little blue darling.



I know.. a post full of cuties


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I have bought 3 160 watt powersun lights from this eBay seller. I paid $37.50 or less for them. Currently they have another one up that ends in like an hour and a half. Current bid is $9.99. I trust this seller, and thought I'd spread the word. 
theboss15gary this is the sellers name.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I have bought 3 160 watt powersun lights from this eBay seller. I paid $37.50 or less for them. Currently they have another one up that ends in like an hour and a half. Current bid is $9.99. I trust this seller, and thought I'd spread the word.
> theboss15gary this is the sellers name.



Do those work for plants too?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No sure. They provide UVA and UVB but I don't know for plants. Great for tortoises! Good price too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, how is your baby girl doing?


*Happy birthday Courtney!!!​*


----------



## BowandWalter

I just had one of those "hear footsteps behind you so you speed up, then they speed up too" moments. When he finally caught up with me the random guy sniffed me and said "You smell amazing", and veered off. Not just like normal sniff, like creepy "inhale everything" sniff. I literally ninja'd back home to make sure he didn't follow me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yipes! That's pretty scary.

Misty (did I tell you I got a puppy?) is doing fine. She's quite subdued. I had to go to Petsmart to get an elizabethan collar so she can't lick her dew claw surgery. First thing she did when she got out of the truck was pee a gallon. I guess she's truly housebroken if she wouldn't pee in her pen there at the vet's. Then she jumped into the Aldabran pen. Stoopud dog. I've kept her in the house the rest of the day for r&r.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Yipes! That's pretty scary.
> 
> Misty (did I tell you I got a puppy?) is doing fine. She's quite subdued. I had to go to Petsmart to get an elizabethan collar so she can't lick her dew claw surgery. First thing she did when she got out of the truck was pee a gallon. I guess she's truly housebroken if she wouldn't pee in her pen there at the vet's. Then she jumped into the Aldabran pen. Stoopud dog. I've kept her in the house the rest of the day for r&r.



I am glad to hear your baby is okay. I was just wondering about her and came to see if you posted a status. You must be excited to have her home. 
I gave hens and bettuce a bath tonight and hens was such a smoochie face.. i got myself lots of tortoise kissies.


----------



## dmmj

That is why I never shower, keep the sniffers at bay.


----------



## blafiriravt

Gooood morning TFO  Up a 4Am, now almost 6:30AM. Getting ready to soak some torts and enjoy this saturday! Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Jacqui

Not me... I slept in!


----------



## blafiriravt

ooooo I love those mornings  I had WAY to much on my mind, good things. I have been taking this huge research dive into crested geckos. I have also been modifications to both the cherries' and leo's enclosures. We also have our little 11 month old child crawling around being silly as always. I love saturdays


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Not me... I slept in!



Me to after i got up and fed everyone then back to bed.


----------



## Jacqui

It's okay to not do any work since it's Saturday, right?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> It's okay to not do any work since it's Saturday, right?



Actually I'm going to LA


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yesterday was my birthday but I had to work so today I CELEBRATE! Haha.


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay to not do any work since it's Saturday, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm going to LA
Click to expand...


What's going on in Louisiana?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> What's going on in Louisiana?



I mean LA southern California  XD We have friends we are visiting


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on in Louisiana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean LA southern California  XD We have friends we are visiting
Click to expand...


So you mean L*.*A*.* 




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Yesterday was my birthday but I had to work so today I CELEBRATE! Haha.



So whatcha doing for it?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on in Louisiana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean LA southern California  XD We have friends we are visiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you mean L*.*A*.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday but I had to work so today I CELEBRATE! Haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whatcha doing for it?
Click to expand...





I went to Outback. mmmm


----------



## dmmj

I love L.A.
No not really, I can't stand that city.
On another subject I should be picking up a surrendered Red foot in a few days, just working out the details. No info on if it is male or female, I am also probably gonna help her place her sulcata, so in a few days there should be an adoption up .


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I went to Outback. mmmm



Oh I LOVE Outback!!! Did you go to the one near where you work?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Outback. mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I LOVE Outback!!! Did you go to the one near where you work?
Click to expand...


Me too! And yes, we went to that one because we also live less than a mile away from it. XD


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> So you mean L.A.



Yes sorry  We left there house at 1:00 AM and it's a 2 hour drive and we have church today 




dmmj said:


> I love L.A.
> No not really, I can't stand that city.



I don't really like L.A. Either because of all the people and the mold and the GIANT bugs and the tall buildings. It's just not my city. No sir! I prefer a nice calm (well come'ER) place like Palmdale  But we weren't in the city part and it was nice to just see some friends


----------



## Jacqui

*sigh*


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty (did I tell you I got a puppy?) usually wakes up two or three times during the night, comes to the side of my bed and gently places her chin on the mattress near my head. If I ignore her she goes back to bed. Then around 6a she puts her chin on the mattress in a not-so-gentle manner. If I still ignore her she plops her front feet up on the mattress, and if I continue to ignore her she snuffles around my hair, paws me and makes a general nuisance of herself. There's no getting around it, I have to get up. So, gain an hour? Forget it. According to my clock, I was up at 5am this morning!

I just heard that my grandson and his girlfriend are expecting a baby. Not married, just moved into a co-owned house about a month ago, never lived on his own until now. Talk about *sigh*...


----------



## Jacqui

I knew you were great Yvonne, but soon it will be official, your going to be a Great Grandma!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> *sigh*



What was the *sigh* about?


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the *sigh* about?
Click to expand...


life


----------



## Yvonne G

What a long day...guess I'll go take a nap.


----------



## bobbymoore

A nap it's only 6pm


----------



## Jacqui

Not me, not in the mood for a nap. Am hungry but I don't know what for and it's most likely not going to be something I have here... like Outback (thanks Courtney)


----------



## dmmj

I'm craving chinese food, my MSG levels must be low


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

My church had a Chili Cook Off today! I'm so full from trying all the chili for 2 hours!  there was some good Chili!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Half smoke,mild sausage,hot dogs,muenster cheese, steak and cheese sub(american cheese),cream cheese and olive sandwich, fruit slices (candy from girl scouts),peanut butter cheerios,chicken nuggets,any of these sound good, some of what I have eaten since midnight last night, I also had a couple mixed drinks with coke zero, have to watch the calories you know.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I'm craving chinese food, my MSG levels must be low



I try to save that for when my youngest son is around. Or a lunch buffet for me.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Len said:


> Half smoke,mild sausage,hot dogs,muenster cheese, steak and cheese sub(american cheese),cream cheese and olive sandwich, fruit slices (candy from girl scouts),peanut butter cheerios,chicken nuggets,any of these sound good, some of what I have eaten since midnight last night, I also had a couple mixed drinks with coke zero, have to watch the calories you know.



Where's the veggies?


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> My church had a Chili Cook Off today! I'm so full from trying all the chili for 2 hours!  there was some good Chili!



I have been craving my chili for weeks, but just can't get myself to cook it just for me. Ever try it with chocolate? I have not, but awhile back I saw a recipe for it and it has always been something since then I wonder about.




Len said:


> Half smoke,mild sausage,hot dogs,muenster cheese, steak and cheese sub(american cheese),cream cheese and olive sandwich, fruit slices (candy from girl scouts),peanut butter cheerios,chicken nuggets,any of these sound good, some of what I have eaten since midnight last night, I also had a couple mixed drinks with coke zero, have to watch the calories you know.



Green olives or black?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half smoke,mild sausage,hot dogs,muenster cheese, steak and cheese sub(american cheese),cream cheese and olive sandwich, fruit slices (candy from girl scouts),peanut butter cheerios,chicken nuggets,any of these sound good, some of what I have eaten since midnight last night, I also had a couple mixed drinks with coke zero, have to watch the calories you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the veggies?
Click to expand...


The tortoises ate them.


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half smoke,mild sausage,hot dogs,muenster cheese, steak and cheese sub(american cheese),cream cheese and olive sandwich, fruit slices (candy from girl scouts),peanut butter cheerios,chicken nuggets,any of these sound good, some of what I have eaten since midnight last night, I also had a couple mixed drinks with coke zero, have to watch the calories you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the veggies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tortoises ate them.
Click to expand...


 Great answer!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Have you ever mixed cocoa krispies with peanut butter cheerios or trix with fruit loops ? they go together real good.


----------



## Jacqui

Len said:


> Have you ever mixed cocoa krispies with peanut butter cheerios or trix with fruit loops ? they go together real good.



I love cocoa krispies, but have not had them for a long time. So why do you try mixing them to start with?


----------



## dmmj

cocoa krisipies and ice cream now that's the bomb. Note to homeland security that is just a statement and not a threat.


----------



## Yvonne G

I've been on a Kellogg's Frosted Flakes kick lately. They're G-R-E-A-T!! But for my afternoon snack I stuck 5 or 6 marshmallows on a skewer and toasted them over the burner on my electric stove. MMMMMM


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever mixed cocoa krispies with peanut butter cheerios or trix with fruit loops ? they go together real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love cocoa krispies, but have not had them for a long time. So why do you try mixing them to start with?
Click to expand...


sometimes there is not enough left in the box for a full bowl.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I've been on a Kellogg's Frosted Flakes kick lately. They're G-R-E-A-T!! But for my afternoon snack I stuck 5 or 6 marshmallows on a skewer and toasted them over the burner on my electric stove. MMMMMM



 I do that every so often with marshmellows.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I've been on a Kellogg's Frosted Flakes kick lately. They're G-R-E-A-T!! But for my afternoon snack I stuck 5 or 6 marshmallows on a skewer and toasted them over the burner on my electric stove. MMMMMM



I bought a box to make noodle kugel and i ended up eating the rest over the next few days. I was so obsessed I lived on frosted flakes for like four days.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> cocoa krisipies and ice cream now that's the bomb. Note to homeland security that is just a statement and not a threat.



Are you happy now? You have me wanting to try this. 


I like my frosted flakes straight from the box.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Back in the day I used to pour Jose Cuevo gold over Froot Loops from breakfast...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[QUOTEJose Cuevo gold over Froot Loops from breakfast...[/QUOTE]

From breakfast? Then that was the mid day snack?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey all. The eBay seller with the Power Sun lights has some up again. Let me know, and I'll drop biding.


----------



## Jacqui

*Here's to a magical Monday for all of you!​*


----------



## Yvonne G

The washing machine repair man is coming today. Whoopee!


----------



## Jacqui

Well atleast maybe you can then wash the load that is partially washed.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Monday
I am about to begin another audit.. this was a surprise audit that is interfering with my two scheduled audits.


----------



## ijmccollum

Yeh, it's Monday and I am already tired.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Well atleast maybe you can then wash the load that is partially washed.



I made a big mess, dragging in the hose, starting the siphon, carrying out the sopping wet dog blankets only to find out that I needn't have done all that. He opened the lid and immediately said, "your kill switch is shot." The machine has a switch that tells it when the lid is open, and if it's not shut, the machine won't run. So he bypassed the kill switch (because that's what I wanted), charged me $50 and was out the door in about 10 minutes!


----------



## Jacqui

Doesn't it always work like that?


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh goodie, wet dog smell. How is that little girl doing now that she back from the vet?


----------



## Yvonne G

I let her have a day right after surgery day for rest and recuperation, then allowed her out and about as I made my rounds the following day. (Did I tell you that I got a puppy?) She raced around the property like nothing had happened to her. The only difference I notice is that now instead of wildly leaping over the tortoise fences, she walks up and looks over then backs away and makes her leap. The very first leap she made after the surgery I heard a tiny yelp and I guess that made her a bit leery. Stupid dog doesn't realize the pain was in her own body. She thinks it was the fence.


----------



## Jacqui

Choices choices.... today Jeff is taking a load to AZ and on his way there from Chicago, he and his student can drive sorta by the house. They just had a week of no working due to getting the truck fixed from the accident, so a week of no pay check when we are trying to save money for December's surgery for Jeff. Today's choice is save money or meet Jeff in Lincoln for Outback steak which we both love and sweet Courtnery has me craving again. The bonus is while there, I can get restocked up on greens. Option two is meeting them at a more local place and having a meal of something else, but also saving on the car gas bill by half.

So do I do the smart thing or the yummy thing?


----------



## Yvonne G

Stomach always trumps frugality.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Stomach always trumps frugality.



I agree and I am married to the penny pincher of the universe.
Happy voting day if you are American. I am so excited to go home and vote.. is it sick and wrong? 
My lab is so funny lately. I hung up her halloween costumes in the hall closet and she keeps going to the closet and pushing her nose against it. I don't know if she can smell her scent in there or if she wants to relive Halloween. I was looking in there the other day and my dogs have almost half a rack of clothes.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My lab likes wearing clothes... he gets squiggly when I pull out this shirt I used to make him wear when his allergies flared up to prevent self-destruction by scratching himself raw. He hasn't had any flare ups, but he does get excited for the shirt still... Weirdo boy, lol. Does it make it worse that it's a hot pink shirt? 

Have a job interview tomorrow for some seasonal work at Target. If I get the job, I really don't want to work black friday and since it's only like a 3 day a week thing, here's to hoping I won't get stuck with a full day of insane shoppers >.> But, right now a job is a job and my funds have been slowly drizzling away after the move and something seasonal beats nothing. 

Would be nice if my college degree actually had related jobs in this area, but no.. I'm stuck resorting to volunteer work or retail. Oh well, definitely not the only recent college grad in that boat.


----------



## Jacqui

I can just about guarantee you will be working black Friday, everybody in retail normally has to.  

Decided to be a very good person, chose not only not Outback, but having him take me to the closest place so now the drive is only 15 miles, not the 45 or the 90 miles. I am such a good money saver... so do you think this means I can go on a tortoise shopping spree as a reward?????


----------



## ijmccollum

No, no shopping spree.........

'kay, don't care how you vote, but get out there and vote! 'nuff said.

And speaking of Halloween, CherryBomb must still be celebrating. I dozed off in the arm chair watching TV with CB and woke to being vampirized! Sheesh, the day's menu was boiled egg, guess s/he wanted meat.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> No, no shopping spree.........



Your no fun!


----------



## ijmccollum

Just trying to keep you on track.


----------



## Yvonne G

I would SO hate to have to work in retail during holidays. I especially hate Christmas shopping crowds. I used to do all my Christmas shopping before Thanksgiving. Then as my kids got married and moved away, I started doing catalog shopping.  When the grand kids started to arrive, I went to online shopping. Now all my grandkids are living on their own and I think I'm going to give $$ and gift cards. NO SHOPPING!!! HOORAY!!!

I'm pretty much bah humbug.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

emysemys said:


> I would SO hate to have to work in retail during holidays. I especially hate Christmas shopping crowds. I used to do all my Christmas shopping before Thanksgiving. Then as my kids got married and moved away, I started doing catalog shopping. When the grand kids started to arrive, I went to online shopping. Now all my grandkids are living on their own and I think I'm going to give $$ and gift cards. NO SHOPPING!!! HOORAY!!!
> 
> I'm pretty much bah humbug.



That's funny!


----------



## Jacqui

There are parts to holiday shoppers that I enjoy and then others that can really bringing you down. I grew to dislike Christmas and gift buying because of those Xmas shoppers.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

nice thing about Petco is we don't open early on Black Friday... we do occasionally have HUGE sales on things (last year all birds were 50% off)... so we still get busy but not AS busy


----------



## Jacqui

It is just such a nice fall day outside today! Would be fine if it stayed like this til spring.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> It is just such a nice fall day outside today! Would be fine if it stayed like this til spring.



I know! I was thinking about taking Carl outside for some sun today. He'd like that, he hasn't been outside in a month or more.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> My lab likes wearing clothes... he gets squiggly when I pull out this shirt I used to make him wear when his allergies flared up to prevent self-destruction by scratching himself raw. He hasn't had any flare ups, but he does get excited for the shirt still... Weirdo boy, lol. Does it make it worse that it's a hot pink shirt?
> 
> Have a job interview tomorrow for some seasonal work at Target. If I get the job, I really don't want to work black friday and since it's only like a 3 day a week thing, here's to hoping I won't get stuck with a full day of insane shoppers >.> But, right now a job is a job and my funds have been slowly drizzling away after the move and something seasonal beats nothing.
> 
> Would be nice if my college degree actually had related jobs in this area, but no.. I'm stuck resorting to volunteer work or retail. Oh well, definitely not the only recent college grad in that boat.


My lab has allergies too. She has both food allergies and seasonal. She is even allergic to cats. I am glad to know she is not the only clothes wearing weirdo. Right now she is showing off her newest sweater.. which is oddly enough also hot pink. 

I love black Friday. My family does stockings so I usually have all of the stocking stuffers for everyone's stockings by January 31st of the previous year. I can get all of the stuffers for like 75% off. Throughout the year then I can buy things up for people like my mom and dad as I see stuff they would love. On black friday I go out looking for stuff I want. I actually make a list and then figure out where the sales will be. I can't do the door buster stuff but I get up around 8 am and hit the stores. 
my list so far is:
New towels for the master bathroom. Last year I did all the bathrooms but the master towels are the only ones that really get used.
new tv for the bedroom- I want 60 inch LED.. fingers crossed one comes up in my price range (this will be hub/my gift for all of hanukkah and xmas)
new sheets for all the beds
comforter sets for all the beds
underwear.. yes.. i know it's dumb but hey I hate paying a lot for them.. its not like you show them off 
socks and underwear for the hub.. see reasoning above
under armour shoes and work out gear


----------



## Jacqui

I never see anything on those sales that I want to buy.


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> I never see anything on those sales that I want to buy.


Whether or not I want to buy, the 10 hour plus waiting for it, does not seem worth it to me IMHO.


----------



## ijmccollum

It's the getting up so blessed early that keeps me from participating -- too many people, too early in the morning is a disaster in the making for me.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never see anything on those sales that I want to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not I want to buy, the 10 hour plus waiting for it, does not seem worth it to me IMHO.
Click to expand...


Those waits are just for the door busters. You can also cyber monday it up too..  I usually go out around 9 am and just prepare myself for the mayhem.. actually by around 10 am the stores are beginning to die down.


----------



## wellington

I can't believe Holiday talk already, where did our summer go. So sad the summer is gone. 
I see us tort people aren't early risers for the door buster sales. I did it once. People were nasty and trying to cut in line. That was a good year. They are way worse now, deaths and everything. I'd rather pay full price. Every year the women in the family go on a holiday shopping trip for two nights. Been doing it for 30+ years now. Can't wait, we have a ball. I have nothing on my list. Im not a patient person, so when i want something, i just get it. then i end up with nothing for a xmas list. Hard, cause my b-day is also December. I need to move that to summer. Any general gift ideas, throw them my way Got my parents done. Bought them a generator. No more worries about them loosing power The rest I have to buy is all for kids, except hubby and of course all the animals. 
Kerryann, I'm with you. I hate buying underwear. Not cheap, and you don't get to show it off. Same with bras, so pretty and again, no one sees them. Seems like a waist of money. Wish I could go commando, top and bottom


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Kerryann, I'm with you. I hate buying underwear. Not cheap, and you don't get to show it off. Same with bras, so pretty and again, no one sees them. Seems like a waist of money. Wish I could go commando, top and bottom



Don't you guys buy them for your hubby's viewing pleasure?


----------



## dmmj

I pay 2 bucks a piece for mine.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I pay 2 bucks a piece for mine.



The bras????


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, I'm with you. I hate buying underwear. Not cheap, and you don't get to show it off. Same with bras, so pretty and again, no one sees them. Seems like a waist of money. Wish I could go commando, top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you guys buy them for your hubby's viewing pleasure?
Click to expand...


With my hubby's work schedule, he's in bed 3 hours before me and gone before I wake up. Plus I have a 15 year old son in the house. So, no, not really.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, I'm with you. I hate buying underwear. Not cheap, and you don't get to show it off. Same with bras, so pretty and again, no one sees them. Seems like a waist of money. Wish I could go commando, top and bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you guys buy them for your hubby's viewing pleasure?
Click to expand...

One of my husband's specialties in engineering is efficiency. He finds frilly stuff to be inefficient.. He prefers me old fashioned naked.


----------



## Jacqui

So how about the way wearing sexy underthings makes you feel?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So how about the way wearing sexy underthings makes you feel?



Oh I wear them trust me.. I just like to get them on sale. I can't justify spending 10 dollars each. I like to spend like 2 or 3 dollars each.


----------



## Jacqui

I think all of us in here like bargains.


----------



## BowandWalter

Raunchy nickers? On Tortoise Forum?! I'm to young for this business!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

BowandWalter said:


> Raunchy nickers? On Tortoise Forum?! I'm to young for this business!



Haha, agreed!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> BowandWalter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raunchy nickers? On Tortoise Forum?! I'm to young for this business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, agreed!
Click to expand...


I bet I have some nickers older then both of you! 


*It's a beautiful and bright new day fellow members. Good morning to ya!!​*


----------



## tortadise

Top O' The mornin to yah.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Top O' The mornin to yah.



and to you, my full of blarney friend.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

I'm so excited! I ordered a Russian tortoise book Tuesday that comes in today that I can't wait to start reading!


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning!

Which Russian tortoise book did you order? this one? ... http://www.amazon.com/dp/0793828821/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

pdrobber said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Which Russian tortoise book did you order? this one? ... http://www.amazon.com/dp/0793828821/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



Yep! Thats the one!


----------



## Jacqui

Ah Ed's book.


----------



## ijmccollum

Thank goodness the elections are over!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> Ah Ed's book.



Do you like it? It was recommend by people here on this forum.


----------



## pdrobber

Let me know how it is. From the looks of it, it looks pretty basic, not beyond anything informative you couldn't find here on the forum or a google search. I just received Amanda Ebenhack's book on Redfoots, just have to pick it up at my parents' place. I have her book on turtle and tortoise rehabilitation and care...pretty neat stuff in there.

YAY SNOW!!! Although they're big heavy slushy snowflakes and it's a mix of slush too...now to venture out for some food.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Let me know how it is. From the looks of it, it looks pretty basic, not beyond anything informative you couldn't find here on the forum or a google search. I just received Amanda Ebenhack's book on Redfoots, just have to pick it up at my parents' place. I have her book on turtle and tortoise rehabilitation and care...pretty neat stuff in there.
> 
> YAY SNOW!!! Although they're big heavy slushy snowflakes and it's a mix of slush too...now to venture out for some food.



Pretty much my thoughts on the book, but it was written for beginners so it is at that level. I would love to have that book of her's. I think I have her redfoot one though.

Enjoy your snow. I am not ready to have it here just yet.


----------



## wellington

I agree with Jacqui. IT'S A GREAT DAY Also, I'm not ready for snow So, everyone that gets it and likes it, please keep it
BTW, where are the two dollar bras and undies, I could use a few more LOL [/color]


----------



## pdrobber

Well I am liking it and am ready for it, not so sure about those along the shore and in areas that still didn't get power restored...


----------



## Jacqui

I love the way snow makes everything look and smell so clean.


----------



## pdrobber

I like when it's on the side of the road and it looks like coffee cake topping crumbs.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

emysemys said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?



26,000+ posts jeeze Yvonne.

Will


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I miss snow... here in the south so won't get much. 

I got past the phone interview so tomorrow (my birthday) I get to spend it prepping and going to an interview. Buuut I get to come home to my boyfriend making me a steak dinner, yum! And the job is 15 hours a week, so while I won't get any benefits it will at least be SOME income to recoup my moving expenses. Might also use it to buy the critters some new things. Tortoise table is a gift from the boyfriend and is nearly done, but I may also be getting some ratties in a month and a half and want them to have one of the critter nation cages. 

Speaking of dinner, I need to get my butt out the door and go get some things so I can make cheesy chicken enchiladas tonight!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> I love the way snow makes everything look and smell so clean.



I know right!  


I also got this Leopard tortoise book  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0793828988/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yvonne G

Will said:


> 26,000+ posts jeeze Yvonne.
> 
> Will



I know, huh...

I guess I don't have a life!


----------



## wellington

RosieRedfoot said:


> I miss snow... here in the south so won't get much.
> 
> I got past the phone interview so tomorrow (my birthday) I get to spend it prepping and going to an interview. Buuut I get to come home to my boyfriend making me a steak dinner, yum! And the job is 15 hours a week, so while I won't get any benefits it will at least be SOME income to recoup my moving expenses. Might also use it to buy the critters some new things. Tortoise table is a gift from the boyfriend and is nearly done, but I may also be getting some ratties in a month and a half and want them to have one of the critter nation cages.
> 
> Speaking of dinner, I need to get my butt out the door and go get some things so I can make cheesy chicken enchiladas tonight!



Early Happy Birthday good luck on the interview. Would be a nice b-day present.




Jacqui said:


> I love the way snow makes everything look and smell so clean.



I do like the smell. I sleep with my bedside window open about an inch, so I can get that fresh clean, spring like smells while I'm falling to sleep.




pdrobber said:


> I like when it's on the side of the road and it looks like coffee cake topping crumbs.



That's so funny. Never heard anyone say that. You described it so well, I know exactly the snow your talking about.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> I like when it's on the side of the road and it looks like coffee cake topping crumbs.



I had never visualized it quite like that. Now I look forward to seeing some ditch snow, so I can see what you see.


----------



## Yvonne G

I wish I had taken a picture, but it never occurred to me.

I wear one pair of glasses during the day because it has the Progressive lenses for distance plus close up and every point in between. Its hard to be sitting back in my recliner chair and watch TV with those glasses, so I have another pair that is just the distance vision lenses.

Well, last night I was watching TV and eating some beef jerky. I emptied the little plastic packet of jerky and put it aside. Then when I got ready for bed, I laid my glasses on top of the empty pack.

So this a.m. I went outside for something, leaving Misty (did I tell you I got a new puppy?) in the house for just a few minutes. When I came in, the jerky pack was all torn/chewed up on the floor, along with my glasses. OMG! You should have seen my glasses! Both lenses were out of the frame. The wire frame was all bent with one of the plastic ear protector pieces totally gone. The soft nose pieces were gone. 

She must've had the best time!

But, you know what? I just love that puppy. She makes me laugh every day. And she doesn't have any shame or remorse at all. Usually with dogs you can just look at them with a mean look and say something like, "Did you do that?" and they will slink down and out of your sight. She just sits there with her tongue lolling out the side of her mouth laughing at me.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> I miss snow... here in the south so won't get much.
> 
> I got past the phone interview so tomorrow (my birthday) I get to spend it prepping and going to an interview.
> 
> Speaking of dinner, I need to get my butt out the door and go get some things so I can make cheesy chicken enchiladas tonight!



First... Happy birthday tomorrow! Next good luck on the interview. Third, what time do you want me there for supper tonight?


----------



## Kerryann

All of this talk of snow is scary.. this is what I am seeing out of my office window.. eek.. 






An interview on your birthday has to be good luck  Happy prebirthday and good luck but you wont need it 

Any pics of this so called puppy?


----------



## Jacqui

I think public displays of Christmas items, should not be allowed until AFTER Thanksgiving!  That tree is just begging for a nice layer of snow.


----------



## Kerryann

Okay I am going to use you all as therapy.. I may have just ordered xs penguin dog costumes for my tortoises so they can be our in annual holiday picture.. is that sick and wrong or just sick?
The tree is kind of funny. I don't remember them putting it up so early in the past. Monday I was sitting in my office on a conference call and all of a sudden there was a marching band below my window. I was like umm... sorry Mr client. Anyway, I look out and they are putting up the tree. They put up this not so healthy looking tree and then they take fake branches and fill it in. 
I was out running around for lunch today and it was sooo cold already. brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I don't think I could take an annual picture.. With 2 humans (one who hates pictures being taken), 2 dogs (one of which who wants to eat the small critters and doesn't know the meaning of personal space), 2 rabbits (one doesn't like being held), 1 gerbil (soon to be 2-3.. and they're not known for staying still), and Rosie the tortoise (who just wants to explore) it would make for an exciting and potentially deadly event. At the very least I'd get my boyfriend blinking, both dogs looking different directions, me half-chasing a rabbit while struggling to contain the rodents, annnd probably the other rabbit peeing on one of us as Rosie meanders off to find something to eat. Never a dull moment around here! 

If I do get the job, I don't look forward to working black Friday but a paycheck is a paycheck at this point in time. 

My dad has already scheduled a family post-holiday vacation in Hawaii for a week (free of charge for me) so I have that to look forward to 

Yes, you can come to dinner if you can be here in 2 hours. No, you can't be adopted into the family for the Hawaii trip


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> Ah Ed's book.



Jacqui? I asked if you liked those books?


----------



## dmmj

Hawaii is the best, make sure you go to the north shore, so you can see the world's only basking sea turtles, they come up almost everyday.
While snow may look nice, it is more trouble than it is worth, sort of like me I guess.


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Yes, you can come to dinner if you can be here in 2 hours. No, you can't be adopted into the family for the Hawaii trip



Dang, you guessed my next question. 




TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Ed's book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui? I asked if you liked those books?
Click to expand...


They are okay and suit their purpose and type of audience. To really give you a correct answer, I would have to refresh my memory by re-reading them. It's been a long time.


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> Okay I am going to use you all as therapy.. I may have just ordered xs penguin dog costumes for my tortoises so they can be our in annual holiday picture.. is that sick and wrong or just sick?
> The tree is kind of funny. I don't remember them putting it up so early in the past. Monday I was sitting in my office on a conference call and all of a sudden there was a marching band below my window. I was like umm... sorry Mr client. Anyway, I look out and they are putting up the tree. They put up this not so healthy looking tree and then they take fake branches and fill it in.
> I was out running around for lunch today and it was sooo cold already. brrrrrrrrrrr



Not sure what normal is for people on this forum, however normal is, you fit in with the pic and penguin costumes. I think it's great, not sick at all However, maybe I'm sick or not normal, hmmm


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> While snow may look nice, it is more trouble than it is worth, sort of like me I guess.



Ummm no comment.   But David, we still love you.


----------



## wellington

dmmj said:


> Hawaii is the best, make sure you go to the north shore, so you can see the world's only basking sea turtles, they come up almost everyday.
> While snow may look nice, it is more trouble than it is worth, sort of like me I guess.



Ditto, on Hawaii that is. Best place on earth. You, maybe just a little trouble


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dmmj said:


> Hawaii is the best, make sure you go to the north shore, so you can see the world's only basking sea turtles, they come up almost everyday.
> While snow may look nice, it is more trouble than it is worth, sort of like me I guess.



That is on my bucket list!  My friend went and saw them and she saw a GIANT mama and a LITTLE baby! :O She took pictures for me and it was soooo cute! :') I wish I could go and see them!....... Some day I will.........


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann it's "normal" for nutty you, whom we love just as you are.


----------



## wellington

emysemys said:


> I wish I had taken a picture, but it never occurred to me.
> 
> I wear one pair of glasses during the day because it has the Progressive lenses for distance plus close up and every point in between. Its hard to be sitting back in my recliner chair and watch TV with those glasses, so I have another pair that is just the distance vision lenses.
> 
> Well, last night I was watching TV and eating some beef jerky. I emptied the little plastic packet of jerky and put it aside. Then when I got ready for bed, I laid my glasses on top of the empty pack.
> 
> So this a.m. I went outside for something, leaving Misty (did I tell you I got a new puppy?) in the house for just a few minutes. When I came in, the jerky pack was all torn/chewed up on the floor, along with my glasses. OMG! You should have seen my glasses! Both lenses were out of the frame. The wire frame was all bent with one of the plastic ear protector pieces totally gone. The soft nose pieces were gone.
> 
> 
> She must've had the best time!
> 
> But, you know what? I just love that puppy. She makes me laugh every day. And she doesn't have any shame or remorse at all. Usually with dogs you can just look at them with a mean look and say something like, "Did you do that?" and they will slink down and out of your sight. She just sits there with her tongue lolling out the side of her mouth laughing at me.



OMG, be prepared. I have lost three pairs of prescription and 6 pairs of cheapie dollar store glasses to my Bull Terrier. Just had to replace my last pair of prescription ones, in fact picked up the replacement ones today. I have two pair that I use for the computer at home, that only has one stem. You would think I would learn to put them out of sight. One pair she stole off the dining room table. I'm going to keep my new ones in my purse and use the one stem ones for home, at least until she finishes those ones off. My Bully is the biggest brat dog I have ever had, but like your pup, you can't help but laugh at her. Bull Terriers are deff clowns. Must have something to do with the fighting/guarding breeds, they just have to make you laugh


----------



## taytay3391

Jacqui said:


> I think public displays of Christmas items, should not be allowed until AFTER Thanksgiving!  That tree is just begging for a nice layer of snow.



Ahmen to that! I'm not sure why I'm still in Iowa. I hate snow.


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> I don't think I could take an annual picture.. With 2 humans (one who hates pictures being taken), 2 dogs (one of which who wants to eat the small critters and doesn't know the meaning of personal space), 2 rabbits (one doesn't like being held), 1 gerbil (soon to be 2-3.. and they're not known for staying still), and Rosie the tortoise (who just wants to explore) it would make for an exciting and potentially deadly event. At the very least I'd get my boyfriend blinking, both dogs looking different directions, me half-chasing a rabbit while struggling to contain the rodents, annnd probably the other rabbit peeing on one of us as Rosie meanders off to find something to eat. Never a dull moment around here!
> 
> If I do get the job, I don't look forward to working black Friday but a paycheck is a paycheck at this point in time.
> 
> My dad has already scheduled a family post-holiday vacation in Hawaii for a week (free of charge for me) so I have that to look forward to
> 
> Yes, you can come to dinner if you can be here in 2 hours. No, you can't be adopted into the family for the Hawaii trip



Mine would be my husband and I, the two dogs in penguin costumes, and the two tortoises in penguin costumes.  My lab could care less about the tortoises (not that I'd ever leave her alone with one), especially with a photographer there to give her attention. My schnauzer would require some management. He pretty much doesn't move in costume anyway. 
In my vision, my husband and I are between a Christmas tree and a menorah. the dogs coming in towards the middle from the sides and the tortoises down on our laps. The photographer I use comes to my home for the pics and is great with my dogs.. I haven't yet told her about the tortoise scenario. 
I was thinking my husband and I should wear blue shirts to set off the penguins. hmmm
Where would you be working for black Friday? It wouldn't be best buy would it? They have some door buster TVs I want but I don't want to camp out Thanksgiving eve.




wellington said:


> Not sure what normal is for people on this forum, however normal is, you fit in with the pic and penguin costumes. I think it's great, not sick at all However, maybe I'm sick or not normal, hmmm





Jacqui said:


> Kerryann it's "normal" for nutty you, whom we love just as you are.



It is good to be among friends..


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It is good to be among friends..



And don'tcha forget it!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I've seen the sea turtles in Hawaii before and have almost been hit by one when swimming. But still love watching them wave surf! 

Annnd enchiladas!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I, too, like how snow cleans everything up around my place. Those nice snow covered shrubs by the garage are not bags of garbage waiting to go to the dump. Everything all purtyâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

*gives Kim the evil eye*


I think we need to make a rule, that on days when I don't get to eat out, nobody can talk about good food or even worse show the pictures of said food.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Don't make me post dessert pictures!


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Don't make me post dessert pictures!


----------



## ijmccollum

well Yvonne, this is a good lesson for you -- Misty is trying to train you -- behaviour modification and all that. It must be completely exhaustive for her. You know, new owner and all.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> well Yvonne, this is a good lesson for you -- Misty is trying to train you -- behaviour modification and all that. It must be completely exhaustive for her. You know, new owner and all.



Misty is doing an amazing job of training her isn't she.


----------



## ijmccollum

It may take awhile though....took Scout about 2 years to get us trained, and he still hits us with pop quizzes ever once in a while just to keep us on our toes.


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder if Yvonne is good at being tested or if Misty is just a good test giver.


----------



## ijmccollum

ack! I am still at work and it is dark. I hate going home in the dark. And I didn't even make it to the gym today. Okay, I am going to keep whining........and it's the hubbies B-day and I promise I would make him his favorite tuna fish casserol. I think I will stop and pick up some wine on the way home to go along with that whine.

I think Misty is a good test giver.

Finally, I am headed to my other life.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I was gathering some plants today because we may hit freezing tonight with a dusting of snow, and found a bud on one and a bloom on another that have never bloomed this late before. If it wasn't 42 degrees very windy and starting to drizzle I would have enjoyed them more. The older I get the more I hate COLD.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> I think I will stop and pick up some wine on the way home to go along with that whine.



Don't forget some cheese, too! 




Len said:


> I was gathering some plants today because we may hit freezing tonight with a dusting of snow, and found a bud on one and a bloom on another that have never bloomed this late before. If it wasn't 42 degrees very windy and starting to drizzle I would have enjoyed them more. The older I get the more I hate COLD.



How neat!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Mmmmm cheese! I had a baked potato with hamburger meat on it with melted cheese drizzled on top! Sooooo good!


----------



## Yvonne G

Len said:


> I was gathering some plants today because we may hit freezing tonight with a dusting of snow, and found a bud on one and a bloom on another that have never bloomed this late before. If it wasn't 42 degrees very windy and starting to drizzle I would have enjoyed them more. The older I get the more I hate COLD.



I have one of those Cereus peruvianis monstrose too and this year was the first year it bloomed for me. I've had it for about 15 years. Some of my cacti have bloomed twice too. I wonder what has triggered it.


----------



## Kerryann

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Mmmmm cheese! I had a baked potato with hamburger meat on it with melted cheese drizzled on top! Sooooo good!



I had a healthy taco salad.. mm under 400 calories. 





It could go nicely with the enchiladas


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Kerryann said:


> I had a healthy taco salad.. mm under 400 calories.
> 
> It could go nicely with the enchiladas



Nice


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!*


----------



## pdrobber

good morning!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Hello, Today I'm going to un-gather some of the plants I gathered yesterday, the temp never went below 42 last night.and no snow,looks good for the next week.This morning I have been cooking, ground chicken, hearts, necks, livers, and hard boiled eggs, if it wasn't for chickens "The Possum" would get real hungry.


----------



## Jacqui

I have eight pants downstairs in the bedroom, that get the in and out treatment as the weather allows. The ones upstairs are stuck there until spring.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Lucky pants


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh Jacqui, that just sounds sooooo wrong.


----------



## Jacqui

yes it does!  It woke you guys up, thought didn't it? 

While I may actually have eight pants, I did mean plants.  Cut me a break guys, I am still working with this half dead laptop, so much of my time is reading the screen and typing with the top almost closed. There is like a gap of 4-6" most of the time. It's a royal pain. If I open it up, it starts rolling...or if I move too much.


----------



## ijmccollum

You certainly did wake us up, and gave me a good giggle for the day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[.This morning I have been cooking, ground chicken, hearts, necks, livers, and hard boiled eggs, if it wasn't for chickens "The Possum" would get real hungry.[/QUOTE]

I was thinking if not for chicken, the possum would be rare in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> You certainly did wake us up, and gave me a good giggle for the day.



That's me, here to give the world a constant giggle.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh man...you'd better do something about that lap top. I'd hate to know a time when you were't able to be on the forum!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I got to skip school today! Not as fun when it's in college


----------



## pdrobber

No school, nice! It's my day off from work today, but I'm back at it tomorrow through Tuesday  At least I didn't have to walk dogs yesterday and today in the snow 

Also, just ordered some Chinese food for lunch. It should be here within 10 minutes.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I couldn't go to school because I can't rotate my arm so driving the 30 minute commute to school would be kinda dangerous


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Oh man...you'd better do something about that lap top. I'd hate to know a time when you were't able to be on the forum!



It just has to last me til Dec, when Jeff comes home. Then I can use his for three months. Of course, I will be having to knock him out and removing it from his stiff hands, because he will want to be using it too.  Then may be a month later, I can sneak in getting a used one. Some how it will work out. 




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I couldn't go to school because I can't rotate my arm so driving the 30 minute commute to school would be kinda dangerous



What did you do to your arm?




pdrobber said:


> No school, nice! It's my day off from work today, but I'm back at it tomorrow through Tuesday  At least I didn't have to walk dogs yesterday and today in the snow
> 
> Also, just ordered some Chinese food for lunch. It should be here within 10 minutes.



But walking dogs in snow is so much fun. Only way it can get better, is if there is ice too! *starts singing "slip sliding awwaaayyy, the near your destination the more you slip slide awwaaayyy..."*

Chinese was one of my two choices today.


----------



## ijmccollum

Yeah, I just might get out of here at a decent time today then I can head out to the pet store and home to catch a bite before heading out to check out the local rock hound club. A girlfriend and I decided that we wanted to go rock hounding. I am also doing a lapidary class, bet the teacher is there tonight just to see if I really showed up to the club.

Oh, I had super nachos for lunch today -- should have gone to the gym instead now am feeling guilty.


----------



## Kerryann

You guys talk a lot about food but we must all be on the same food cycle.. oddly enough. I made fit fried rice tonight.. it was soooooo yummy. 
One more day of being audited.. no one has slipped up yet.. woo hoo.. then next week four more days of being audited..  Then I get a break until early December. 
After the audits are over I am taking a day off and going to the spa. I am over due for some pampering. I have groupons hoarded up for aesthetics, a facial, a mani/pedi combo, and eyelash extensions. Groupon might be the best thing ever if you are on the hunt for a bargain like I always am. I am thinking I want to take next Friday off. In my fantasy, I will sleep until 10 am(clients always call me at like 6 am on my days off ), then go get a facial, my eyelash extensions, eat some delicious healthy lunch, get a botox shot and then my mani pedi to end the day.. then I'd go home and hub would have the animals fed and be taking me out to dinner.. hmmm  This is what keeps me going weeks like this where I am working 18 hour days and stressed about 15 of those.




ijmccollum said:


> Yeah, I just might get out of here at a decent time today then I can head out to the pet store and home to catch a bite before heading out to check out the local rock hound club. A girlfriend and I decided that we wanted to go rock hounding. I am also doing a lapidary class, bet the teacher is there tonight just to see if I really showed up to the club.
> 
> Oh, I had super nachos for lunch today -- should have gone to the gym instead now am feeling guilty.



I haven't worked out in two weeks.  I feel fatter every day even though I am only eating 900 calories today..


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man...you'd better do something about that lap top. I'd hate to know a time when you were't able to be on the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just has to last me til Dec, when Jeff comes home. Then I can use his for three months. Of course, I will be having to knock him out and removing it from his stiff hands, because he will want to be using it too.  Then may be a month later, I can sneak in getting a used one. Some how it will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't go to school because I can't rotate my arm so driving the 30 minute commute to school would be kinda dangerous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you do to your arm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> No school, nice! It's my day off from work today, but I'm back at it tomorrow through Tuesday  At least I didn't have to walk dogs yesterday and today in the snow
> 
> Also, just ordered some Chinese food for lunch. It should be here within 10 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But walking dogs in snow is so much fun. Only way it can get better, is if there is ice too! *starts singing "slip sliding awwaaayyy, the near your destination the more you slip slide awwaaayyy..."*
> 
> Chinese was one of my two choices today.
Click to expand...





I didn't DO anything  Just have my infection


----------



## Jacqui

*Have a Fantastic Friday Folks!*


----------



## Yvonne G

We had a bit of rain during the night. I was thinking yesterday that I should turn on the sprinklers in the box turtle pen, but it was so cold I felt sorry for the turtles. So now mother nature took care of it for me.


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday I finally got around to doing some watering of the flowerbeds/trees/bushes. So easy to forget to do that once the turtles got brought in and the pretty plants all died from the cold.

I had washed some rugs yesterday and took them to the brown house to hang up. All of a sudden there was a ruckus out by one of the sheds in the tall weeds. As I watched a deer came out and raced around the shed and off across the cornfield. I assume she had been sleeping and I woke her up.  Wished she stayed, so I could watch her.


----------



## Yvonne G

I knew you lived in a "land far away," however, I didn't realize you were in the country. Do you think the deer was inside the shed?


----------



## Jacqui

No way for it to get into the shed itself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday I took my glasses to an optician to be fixed. The sign on the door read that they open at 10a, and it was only 9:30a, so I went across the street to do some wandering around Walmart's aisles. I hadn't been inside this Walmart for quite a while and was surprised to see that they had put in a big grocery supermarket. The store wasn't busy and the prices were very reasonable.

So today I've decided to go do my weekly shopping at Walmart. Its not that far away from the store I usually shop at. Hopefully they have a nice assortment of greens.


----------



## Jacqui

WalMart is the store I use all the time.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> WalMart is the store I use all the time.



Carl gets his spring mix from Walmart!


----------



## Yvonne G

OMG, what a big store!!!!! It's not bad shopping there...the aisles are wide and the products easy to find. They have a very nice selection of different things and brands I've never heard of along with my regular brands. I only spent $65 and I usually spend from $80 to $100. BUT...the line at the check-out was LONG! And because I wasn't used to the lay-out of the store, I forgot half of what I went to the store for. I needed celery and cranberry sauce, onions, etc. for cooking a turkey.\

I LOVE cooking a turkey. It makes the house smell so good. And I love the left-overs.


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, two of my children are coming tomorrow, so we can have our every other week get-to-gether lunch and so Josh can do some manual labor for me. It's been awhile since Josh could come and do anything, so my list is long. My daughter had traded days off this week, so I was given the choice of Sat or Monday. The weather was suppose to go bad Sunday, so I said Sat. Well now they are saying the nice weather may leave us in the am on Sat (they are coming in the pm).  I am betting I won't get to see that last upstairs window (dormer?) done now this year.  I was soooo close.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of my house cats got in a scrap with a feral cat someone dumped off. My cat got three canine punchers in a front ankle. Poor guy. It's all swollen and he's having a hard time walking. My wife is an RVT and ended up having to take him into work on her day off. 
A message for those townies that think its cool to dump cats in the country, they have a terrible time out there an often the coyotes dine on them. 
On a side note, I will be dumping some possums and raccoons off in your nice, idyllic suburb for your kids to play with.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Okay YUCK YUCK YUCK.. I am having a terrible and disgusting day! And have decided that doctors are idiots -_-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry you're having a bad day. My doctor suggested I stop smoking, so I reminded him he could be fired. I figure they work for you and should know you, the customer.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

The doctors keep saying "Oh it's just a little ___ caused by a staph infection, take these antibiotics and they will clear it up in ten days"... even after I tell them that this is the fourth time I have taken antibiotics for a staph infection that apparently isn't going away with the antibiotics.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yea, I like it when I'm asked what meds. I'm taking each time I go in. I'm all about,â€œYou tell me, you prescribed them!"


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorry you're having a bad day. My doctor suggested I stop smoking, so I reminded him he could be fired. I figure they work for you and should know you, the customer.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yea, I like it when I'm asked what meds. I'm taking each time I go in. I'm all about,â€œYou tell me, you prescribed them!"




I suppose we see things differently; if I went to a doctor, I would want them to have my best interest in mind, not the fact that they were potentially losing a customer by saying things I did not want to hear. I also think a good doctor will always ask rather assume to know what meds you are taking. The harm in asking (aside from smart alec answers) is nothing but the one time a patient has made a trip to the emergency room and is taking something the doctor doesn't know about...


----------



## dmmj

I gotta agree with jaizei, I wouldn't trust a doctor who just sat there staring at me.


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> I suppose we see things differently; if I went to a doctor, I would want them to have my best interest in mind, not the fact that they were potentially losing a customer by saying things I did not want to hear. I also think a good doctor will always ask rather assume to know what meds you are taking. The harm in asking (aside from smart alec answers) is nothing but the one time a patient has made a trip to the emergency room and is taking something the doctor doesn't know about...



Mine often want to know about ones from other doctors and over the counter too. If they don't ask and you have an interaction you could sue.




dmmj said:


> I gotta agree with jaizei, I wouldn't trust a doctor who just sat there staring at me.



I had one of those before I almost died 

Yay... This week is over.. Audit four this week successfully over with no issues  mid week I may have had a different answer


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've only been to the ER three times in my 50 yrs. I feel it's the clients responsibility to keep their doctor up to date I could never sue McDonalds for giving me hot coffee after I order hot coffee. 
That said, I've had the same doctor for on about 15yrs. He knows me,( or should). That is why I have a (1) doctor.


I did fire a doctor who told me he didn't think it necessary to wash his hands when entering my room, prior to my examination.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've only been to the ER three times in my 50 yrs. I feel it's the clients responsibility to keep their doctor up to date I could never sue McDonalds for giving me hot coffee after I order hot coffee.
> That said, I've had the same doctor for on about 15yrs. He knows me,( or should). That is why I have a (1) doctor.
> 
> 
> I did fire a doctor who told me he didn't think it necessary to wash his hands when entering my room, prior to my examination.





If he is wearing a lab coat it should come off if you are worried about germs. The lab coats carry a lot of icky stuff...  
I make my doctor strip down naked and scrub up before examining me  Okay Okay.. that was my fantasy for the doctor dreamy on greys anatomy... but I do make my doctors lab coat off. The virus that almost killed me was transmitted by dirty people and when I was in the hospital I got a secondary infection that half blinded me. eek................


----------



## pdrobber

I've been wanting to set up a little vivarium with some tree frogs. Does anyone have one? Then that got me looking at toads like the ones me and my sisters used to catch down by the beach dunes. Now I'm thinking about getting a cane toad...weird right?


----------



## Yvonne G

Can anyone help me with the usernames of three of our calendar winners:

#4 - Carl
#5 - Brian
#6 - Angela

Next year I'm going to ask that you put your usernames in the subject line on your photo submissions. You have no idea how hard it has been getting names with winning pictures, sorting through ALL those emails!!! Oh poor me, I know huh?


----------



## pdrobber

Ascott =Angela 
cdmay=Carl

I think...hmmm but looking at the winning pics maybe not the same people...


----------



## biochemnerd808

Ok, just for fun I've been saving my 100th post for this thread! 

Does this mean I'm a real person now on here?  Although if I'm a real person, what am I doing in a pretend chat... g'night!


----------



## Jacqui

biochemnerd808 said:


> Ok, just for fun I've been saving my 100th post for this thread!
> 
> Does this mean I'm a real person now on here?  Although if I'm a real person, what am I doing in a pretend chat... g'night!



You saved it for this thread, neat! ... and congrats!


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, you are now officially a REAL PERSON (who is pretending to chat!).


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning to you, too!


Since the time change I haven't been able to convince Misty (did I tell you I got a new puppy?) to sleep past 5a. And I can't ignore her because she plops those huge front feet on the bed near my head and slurps and snuffles in my hair. So I was finished all my feeding and picking up poop chores this a.m. by 7:30. I DO have things to do outside, however, its so cold that I don't want to do them.

I forgot to bring in wood for the wood stove, and it rained so now my wood is all wet. I usually load up the wheel barrow and just wheel it right into the house to unload, however, if I do that now, after the rain, I'll track in mud all over my carpet. So I'm sitting here in my jacket typing with cold fingers.

I've been using pig blankets with controllers for a very long time. Every spring I take them all up, clean them and store them. Every fall I bring them out and set them back up. So this year I have 6 bad controllers. They either don't turn on (cold pig blanket) or they don't turn off (pig blanket too hot). I also have about 4 bad pig blankets. I guess I'll have to spend some money on replacements.

Oh woe is me! Anyone feeling my pain?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Oh woe is me! Anyone feeling my pain?



I be! I be!!  Do you feel warmer, if I say tomorrow our high won't even be 40 with the lows under 20?


----------



## Edna

emysemys said:


> Good morning to you, too!
> 
> 
> Since the time change I haven't been able to convince Misty (did I tell you I got a new puppy?) to sleep past 5a. And I can't ignore her because she plops those huge front feet on the bed near my head and slurps and snuffles in my hair. So I was finished all my feeding and picking up poop chores this a.m. by 7:30. I DO have things to do outside, however, its so cold that I don't want to do them.
> 
> I forgot to bring in wood for the wood stove, and it rained so now my wood is all wet. I usually load up the wheel barrow and just wheel it right into the house to unload, however, if I do that now, after the rain, I'll track in mud all over my carpet. So I'm sitting here in my jacket typing with cold fingers.
> 
> I've been using pig blankets with controllers for a very long time. Every spring I take them all up, clean them and store them. Every fall I bring them out and set them back up. So this year I have 6 bad controllers. They either don't turn on (cold pig blanket) or they don't turn off (pig blanket too hot). I also have about 4 bad pig blankets. I guess I'll have to spend some money on replacements.
> 
> Oh woe is me! Anyone feeling my pain?




We've been having the same problem with our pups. Yesterday I made them compromise with me by letting them out at 5:00, but not feeding them until 5:30, when I want them to get up. This morning they made some noise, but didn't really go off until 5:30. Success! Sort of.
We woke up to a cold-ish house last Sunday. The pilots were out in our furnace and water heater, and when BF tried to relight the furnace there wasn't any gas in the line. The gas company came out and decided our valve had stuck for time, so they replaced it. I like wood heat better than forced air, but there are times when the advantages of forced air are pretty convincing.
Sorry about your pig blankets and controllers. Replacing equipment is less noticeable when things are in continuous use and fail one thing at a time.


----------



## Yvonne G

How did I miss that you have puppies? What kind?


----------



## Edna

Oops! I always call our dogs "pups" because, well, they never grow up. Our beagle is 13 yo, and we have a 5 yo Aussie and a 1 yo Aussie. That last one really is still a puppy.


----------



## kurmaraja12

Anyone have any ideas of what bird may have laid these eggs. It seems to be a pretty old nest, and we live in St. Louis.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Looks kind of like a tree swallow nest.


----------



## Kerryann

We had a crazy day. We were out doing errands and it was getting dark. All of a sudden the Jeep wouldn't shift. We were in Pontiac which is a lot like being in Detroit. My husband pulls over and realizes a transmission line popped off. We had to walk to a home depot and a gas station, probably three miles. It was scary walking past abandoned buildings. We got it fixed so now it's an adventure.
W walked by an abandoned church with busted out windows and I said this I'd like the start of a horror flick.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like an interesting day.


----------



## pdrobber

I have two trays of coco coir/cypress in the oven @500F...how long should they stay in? until golden brown? 

I was having a little springtail/fungus problem...


----------



## Kerryann

is like the start of a horror flick.. posting from my phone is not my forte


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Pretty sure I killed my boyfriends laptop... It's a dell and the last 2 dell laptops I've used died on me (one within 6 weeks of buying). Told dell customer service I'd never buy their computers again, lol. Not that others haven't had good experiences, their products just die on me when I do nothing more than google/facebook/forums. 

Good thing the laptop lasted long enough for me to order my birthday gift which was a tablet to do my Internet surfing. 

My boyfriend just called me the dell killer. Lol


----------



## Jacqui

We have gone through a few laptops here. I have to admit, I look at the price tag and buy the cheapest thing with the screen size I want.  We had one that came with the one year guarantee, two days before it was up, it died. Took a bit of calling (first to find a person who understood English well enough to talk with us), but they did fix it for us. Bad part was while waiting for it, we had to buy another one. Jeff needs to have one for use in his truck for his job and couldn't go weeks without one.


----------



## Edna

I am fortunate enough to have a computer tech in residence. I use two laptops at all times, one (of my own) at work and one at home. My BF uses a laptop, and we have a "spare" ready to go in case one of the other three needs a part replaced, an operating system update, or to be rebuilt. When we are buying a new laptop, we list our system requirements and look at the ratings for units with those requirements. Price comes into play after ratings and requirements.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My boyfriend works for intel so he knows his way around a computer. He took it apart and was testing components and he thought it was the motherboard, but then he smacked it to get the case back together and it turned on, lol. So it's not dead fully! Might not last much longer though since its already a 5-6 year old laptop... He'll be building me a desktop for photography and gaming.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> We have gone through a few laptops here. I have to admit, I look at the price tag and buy the cheapest thing with the screen size I want.  We had one that came with the one year guarantee, two days before it was up, it died. Took a bit of calling (first to find a person who understood English well enough to talk with us), but they did fix it for us. Bad part was while waiting for it, we had to buy another one. Jeff needs to have one for use in his truck for his job and couldn't go weeks without one.



I had that happen with a best buy warranty. After i sent a note to the attorney general and better business bureau they did the right thing but they still list a good customer


----------



## pdrobber

Good evening everyone. Ready for the week?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, now that you mentioned it, yes, I am!

tomorrow I'm going to tea with a lady who came over and adopted a box turtle from me. She's been re-doing her box turtle "garden," and wants me to come see what she's done.


----------



## Kerryann

pdrobber said:


> Good evening everyone. Ready for the week?



Four more days of audit for this month.. woot woot.. I am gonna pull through this week like a freight train.  



emysemys said:


> Well, now that you mentioned it, yes, I am!
> 
> tomorrow I'm going to tea with a lady who came over and adopted a box turtle from me. She's been re-doing her box turtle "garden," and wants me to come see what she's done.



That sounds like fun. Plus you get to check out the little critter. 
The girls who rehomed my marginated to us is coming over this week to visit because she is moving out of state. Is it weird that I bought him his favorite treats so she could feed him


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Kerryann said:


> Is it weird that I bought him his favorite treats so she could feed him



No it is not weird. It is very sweet


----------



## Kerryann

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I bought him his favorite treats so she could feed him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not weird. It is very sweet
Click to expand...


Thanks, I just know she took such great care of him while she could and cant imagine having to give up one of my pets. She came and had a home visit before she let us adopt him so she was very diligent about getting him a good home. She has also came over three times to see him because she missed him... now she's moving to CA and will only get my fb pics.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Kerryann said:


> Thanks, I just know she took such great care of him while she could and cant imagine having to give up one of my pets. She came and had a home visit before she let us adopt him so she was very diligent about getting him a good home. She has also came over three times to see him because she missed him... now she's moving to CA and will only get my fb pics.



Tell her to visit me! I'm in Cali!  JK


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!​*


----------



## BowandWalter

I get to go get Hatters buddy in an hour! I'm so excited, Hatter should be thrilled!

Hatter has doubled in size since I got him a week ago! He's almost 7 inches long, and only 6 weeks old. My Mom thinks he's a pack rat because he steals and hoarders everything.


----------



## pdrobber

Helloooooo


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

pdrobber said:


> Helloooooo



Holla  




BowandWalter said:


> I get to go get Hatters buddy in an hour! I'm so excited, Hatter should be thrilled!
> 
> Hatter has doubled in size since I got him a week ago! He's almost 7 inches long, and only 6 weeks old. My Mom thinks he's a pack rat because he steals and hoarders everything.



Who is Hatter?


----------



## BowandWalter

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Holla
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Hatter?





Hatter is my rat, Charlie is his new friend.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holla
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Hatter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatter is my rat, Charlie is his new friend.
Click to expand...




That sounds cute unless charlie is a girl and then you will quickly be over ran 

My marginated's old owner came today. It was kind of sad to see her go. I told her when she comes back to MI she is welcome anytime. She's such a sweet girl.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

BowandWalter said:


> Hatter is my rat, Charlie is his new friend.



Oh. I've never kept rats  I'm allergic to pretty much every kind of fur. That's why I have tort's  




Kerryann said:


> That sounds cute unless charlie is a girl and then you will quickly be over ran
> 
> My marginated's old owner came today. It was kind of sad to see her go. I told her when she comes back to MI she is welcome anytime. She's such a sweet girl.



You'll be ok :')


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> That sounds cute unless charlie is a girl and then you will quickly be over ran
> .



Haha, golly I hope he's a boy! He seems to have the "tackle".


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds cute unless charlie is a girl and then you will quickly be over ran
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, golly I hope he's a boy! He seems to have the "tackle".
Click to expand...


 Never heard it called "tackle" before.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> BowandWalter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds cute unless charlie is a girl and then you will quickly be over ran
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, golly I hope he's a boy! He seems to have the "tackle".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard it called "tackle" before.
Click to expand...


My lab is a female and she has the tackle down too. She humps my male schnauzer all the time.. it's kind of funny and horrible. Usually she smacks him around with her paws first. We don't know why she's so mean. 

Soooo I just read in this thread that my plan was to pull through this week like a freight train.. welllllllllll with one day down it's pulling over me like a freight train. Lets see yesterday I found this issue.. which everyone was telling me wasn't an issue but I took the covers off anyway.. and it turns out it might actually be a horrible horrible legal issue.. eek.. 
Thennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn........... one of the staff let the auditors on site just walk around unescorted (in fact one was lost and my assistant had to go hunt him down).. after several weeks of talking myself blue in the face and daily emails saying they shouldn't be allowed access unescorted to anything.. ugh
But I did get VIP passes to the tree lighting ceremony downtown here for Friday.. and tomorrow I have my local technology council meeting, and then Thursday I have the best places to work awards breakfast... so.. lets hope it goes up from here


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, Kerryann...just think about it for a moment:

Equipment
package
stuff
goods
tackle? get it?


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Oh, Kerryann...just think about it for a moment:
> 
> Equipment
> package
> stuff
> goods
> tackle? get it?



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh i was thinking of the act of tackling..


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! I figured.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Look what book I just got in the mail!!!!!


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh i was thinking of the act of tackling..



He's more awkward library nerd then football jock! He's so snugly, and uncoordinated.


----------



## Kerryann

My day got better.. significantly..  I talked to the CEO and he told me that this is a legal problem but not ours.. woo hoooo hoooo

Soo then I get this weird call from a woman who apparently lives in my old house. The tortoise penguin costumes got shipped there somehow.. weird.... Now I have to stop over there and pick them up. It was nice of her to call though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Somehow you just gotta' love the mail person who actually knows the people on his route. You got slotted at the P.O. because the handler remembered you and where you (used to) lived.


----------



## dannel

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Look what book I just got in the mail!!!!!



Looks like you have some reading to do!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> Looks like you have some reading to do!



Done!


----------



## Kerryann

I made this tonight... the dogs and the tortoises got some strawberry tops.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





The recipe is on my site. It was easy, under 200 calories and mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dannel

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have some reading to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
Click to expand...


Speed reader!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> Speed reader!



I am told a lot that I'm a fast reader  I read books 2" thick in 2 days.


----------



## dannel

Woah!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> Woah!



I get it from my mom  I have been reading fast ever since I was 4


----------



## Jacqui

I spent my day running my neighbor lady around to do her shopping and filling her meds. Not what I had planned for the day. Tomorrow is driving with the five chosen females to the spay clinic. Then to Omaha to stock up on torotise feed and eat at my favorite fish place, to kill time before picking them back up. Not looking forward to two hours of unhappy cats going there. I have them all in their kennels now and had hoped two of them could go together in the one larger kennel (instead of placing one in a cramped tiny kennel). Unfortunately the two keep spatting at each other. Hoping they calm down soon. Not sure how well all the kennels will fit in my truck's seat in the morning, so that too may be intersting.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I spent my day running my neighbor lady around to do her shopping and filling her meds. Not what I had planned for the day. Tomorrow is driving with the five chosen females to the spay clinic. Then to Omaha to stock up on torotise feed and eat at my favorite fish place, to kill time before picking them back up. Not looking forward to two hours of unhappy cats going there. I have them all in their kennels now and had hoped two of them could go together in the one larger kennel (instead of placing one in a cramped tiny kennel). Unfortunately the two keep spatting at each other. Hoping they calm down soon. Not sure how well all the kennels will fit in my truck's seat in the morning, so that too may be intersting.



Aww all of that sounds so sweet. At least on the ride home the cats should all be half conscious and calm. 
Today is hairy for me. People let auditors on our floors again.. ugh.. How many people do I have to strangle in one day. I have my SE MI Tech Council today and the hub is back to working crazy hours so I am a work widow again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui...at the rate you're going, you should have them all spayed in no time. Are you just working on the females? I'd sure like to be able to catch my next door neighbor's in tact cat in a trap and have him neutered. They had two males, a dominant and a pretty submissive one. The dominant was eaten by the coyotes several months ago and I breathed a sigh of relief because now my spayed and neutered stay-a-home cats would be left alone. He was a terrible bully. But since the dominant male is now gone, the more submissive male has started coming over and harassing my cats. My poor cats are always looking behind them and jumping at any little noise.


----------



## BowandWalter

That's amazing! I'm sure the cats would thank you if they could. An old boyfriends neighbors had an ever pregnant female, it was a terrible life for her. I tried getting her spayed but she wasn't my cat so the SPCA wouldn't allow it, so I just started feeding her everyday. Momcat had 7 healthy kittens before I left for University.

I'm lucky that Cream is an island cat, if other cats try to fight him because he's old, or because he seems to be sleeping, he gives them a royal thrashing.


----------



## ijmccollum

okay, it is noon and I should be headed to the gym but am I? noooooo. I am headed to Lees to pick up something salty.


Well that got interupted. My boss stuck his head in my door and asked what lunch plans I had. Ended going on an Arby's run for a jr. roast beef and curley fries. He is such a bad influence. What's unfair is that he has no body fat.


----------



## Jacqui

Females have top priority, but the males get their turn too. The morning started bad. As I took the two cats out that were in the borrowed carrier, they moved around and as my mind registered that they suddenly felt pretty light, I noticed a tail sticking out of the back of the crate. The back latch had broken and one of the cats was loose.  Talk about panic (both me and the cat.  ). Luckily she managed to find the opening in the door to get on the porch. Once there, I was able to corner her and calm her enough to catch. A few go rounds of duct tape and we were off.

The rest of the day was great... well once the cats got quieted down.   I dropped them off and went to Omaha. Picked up Mazuri, went to Bakers and got a bunch of greens, stopped by Courtney's store, but didn't see her, and just generally had a great day.


----------



## Kerryann

I have exciting news 
I got asked to do the speech for the tree lighting ceremony for Detroit  I am so excited. I ran out and got a nice coat and a cute hat. 
Here's my cute coat (don't look at the price, I didn't pay that much at all): 
http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...01310/swing-coat-with-button-detail#?p=1&s=12
I got such a cute hat to go with it. I hadn't ever seen anything like it. It doesn't cover most of your hair and it looks almost like this but is fully knit and has a cute flower on it:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/108270393/net-bandeau-crochet-digital-pattern


----------



## RosieRedfoot

So I got the holiday seasonal position at target.. Woo some income/money! Annnd don't have to work black Friday or thanksgiving evening, woot!  I had orientation today and tomorrow and Friday I get to go through training.


----------



## Jacqui

So whatcha going to say?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So whatcha going to say?



How proud we are to sponsor the tree lighting ceremony and some blah blah being written up and introduce the skaters


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, yeah...blah, blah, blah!! But did I tell you I got a new puppy?

She's very faithful when I'm working at the computer. She lays beside me and just looks up at me:







She never gets into any trouble like chewing up rugs or anything:






She knows she's only supposed to play with her own toys:






And when I'm sitting at my desk, to pay bills, I give her a catalog to read, just something to keep her busy:


----------



## tortadise

Holy cow she destroyed that catalog.


----------



## dannel

Woah!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

The poor catalog..... P)


----------



## Jacqui

I think you are showing too many pictures of Misty being bad and it has been seen by my dogs, well just one of them. It has been ages since any of them were bad, but suddenly last week I left my vacuum out and they chewed the cord. Plus yesterday, I forgot and left my package of three tightly wrapped cookies inside a wrapped plastic bag that I bought to spoil myself, on top of the one tortoise enclosure I sometimes use as a table. I got home yesterday, to see the wrapper waiting for me on the floor.  I swear Mokie has the world's best nose when it comes to hidden cookies. If I don't put a door between her and cookies, I can go outside to feed cats and come in to find my cookies have vanished.


----------



## Yvonne G

I probably am giving all of you the wrong impression of Misty. She's really a very good girl. Everything she chews up is something I have given her and told her it was ok. I just love her exuberance. She's always busy. And so what if I have to pick up a paper mess once in a while. It gives her something to do while I'm busy and makes her feel she's done something behind my back. Lots of times she'll pick up something she feels might be a bit of a no-no, like maybe a sock out of my closet. Then she just sits there near me with it hanging out of her mouth, looking at me and waiting for me to see it. When I do see her, we have the chase-me-chase-me game. She knows the difference between what she can have and what she can't have. I just love this dog. She makes me laugh all the time.




Kerryann said:


> I have exciting news
> I got asked to do the speech for the tree lighting ceremony for Detroit  I am so excited. I ran out and got a nice coat and a cute hat.
> Here's my cute coat (don't look at the price, I didn't pay that much at all):
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...01310/swing-coat-with-button-detail#?p=1&s=12
> I got such a cute hat to go with it. I hadn't ever seen anything like it. It doesn't cover most of your hair and it looks almost like this but is fully knit and has a cute flower on it:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/108270393/net-bandeau-crochet-digital-pattern




Wow, Kerryann...that's great news! How did they come to choose you? Was it like some sort of competition? I know, huh...any old excuse to buy something new to wear!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I think you are showing too many pictures of Misty being bad and it has been seen by my dogs, well just one of them. It has been ages since any of them were bad, but suddenly last week I left my vacuum out and they chewed the cord. Plus yesterday, I forgot and left my package of three tightly wrapped cookies inside a wrapped plastic bag that I bought to spoil myself, on top of the one tortoise enclosure I sometimes use as a table. I got home yesterday, to see the wrapper waiting for me on the floor.  I swear Mokie has the world's best nose when it comes to hidden cookies. If I don't put a door between her and cookies, I can go outside to feed cats and come in to find my cookies have vanished.



My lab is a chow hound who can't be trusted with food either. 


emysemys said:


> I probably am giving all of you the wrong impression of Misty. She's really a very good girl. Everything she chews up is something I have given her and told her it was ok. I just love her exuberance. She's always busy. And so what if I have to pick up a paper mess once in a while. It gives her something to do while I'm busy and makes her feel she's done something behind my back. Lots of times she'll pick up something she feels might be a bit of a no-no, like maybe a sock out of my closet. Then she just sits there near me with it hanging out of her mouth, looking at me and waiting for me to see it. When I do see her, we have the chase-me-chase-me game. She knows the difference between what she can have and what she can't have. I just love this dog. She makes me laugh all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have exciting news
> I got asked to do the speech for the tree lighting ceremony for Detroit  I am so excited. I ran out and got a nice coat and a cute hat.
> Here's my cute coat (don't look at the price, I didn't pay that much at all):
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...01310/swing-coat-with-button-detail#?p=1&s=12
> I got such a cute hat to go with it. I hadn't ever seen anything like it. It doesn't cover most of your hair and it looks almost like this but is fully knit and has a cute flower on it:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/108270393/net-bandeau-crochet-digital-pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Kerryann...that's great news! How did they come to choose you? Was it like some sort of competition? I know, huh...any old excuse to buy something new to wear!!
Click to expand...



Misty is so cute she could get away with murder in my book  I always love seeing the pictures.

Our company is sponsoring the event and I was minding my own business and got told by the ceo I was delivering the speech. 
By the way.... AUDITS ARE OVER TIL DECEMBER 17TH


----------



## dmmj

When you go to a restaurant and order soup and half a sandwich, how do they make half a sandwich?


----------



## dannel

dmmj said:


> When you go to a restaurant and order soup and half a sandwich, how do they make half a sandwich?



Are you joking? Make a whole one and cut it in half. ???


----------



## dmmj

dannel said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go to a restaurant and order soup and half a sandwich, how do they make half a sandwich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? Make a whole one and cut it in half. ???
Click to expand...

And waste the other half of the sandwich? does not make good business sense to me.


----------



## dannel

No, they take the other half of a sandwich, put it under a heat lamp, and sell it later.

Or... they just make half a sandwich.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> When you go to a restaurant and order soup and half a sandwich, how do they make half a sandwich?



I make half sammichs all the time.. one piece of bread cut in half or folded over


----------



## dannel

Ya! You're really confusing me!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

My mom calls folded over sandwiches "bendies" it works well for pbj's. 

You just use one bread slice cut in half for top and bottom to make a half sandwich. Only exception would probably be a club sandwich with 3 bread slices... You'd always end up with a half left!


----------



## Kerryann

RosieRedfoot said:


> My mom calls folded over sandwiches "bendies" it works well for pbj's.
> 
> You just use one bread slice cut in half for top and bottom to make a half sandwich. Only exception would probably be a club sandwich with 3 bread slices... You'd always end up with a half left!



I eat a bendie every morning 
I had diagnosed myself with gout but i just jammed my toe running in high heels apparently. I didn't remember injuring it so I was sure I had the gout  my Dr told me to stay off Web MD again


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## dannel

Morning! Aaaaarrrrgggggghhhhhh! Stupid school! Glad its friday though!


----------



## Jacqui

I have decided I really dislike change. My bank decided it needed to make it's online banking more "secure". Now I use my online banking almost daily (I can check balances for my children too for them). Yesterday they implemented the new security system. Start off by saying it would only take like 5 minutes. Well the first three times, it (after all the questions were done) kept saying it couldn't verify my online connection. Tried later in the day... it was offline due to troubles (ya think?) and finally last night after redoing all the questions for the fourth time it got to a stage where it wanted my account number. Ummm I don't usually carry my account number with me when I check my online bank account. So this morning I had to do it again, this time I hunted up my checkbook before starting. Well, now one of my answers is wrong and I have no idea which "secret" code phrase is the one they are asking for. Yep now my account information is secure, so secure that I can't get into it.  Did I say I really dislike change?


----------



## Yvonne G

I really love online banking. My bank doesn't have so many questions. I put in my usercode, then it asks for the password. But they've changed their format and now instead of printing out two sheets of paper when I balance my checkbook, it spits out 5 sheets. And this is better HOW???


----------



## Jacqui

Yep the old one had two codes and then they changed it to also having to questions you answered. This go round they have added a picture and changed the questions and another code. Getting too complicated for this old mind to remember all the different codes and things for the bank and all the forums.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sh-h-h-h...don't tell anyone, but I have a cheat sheet. "They" tell you to not write down your passwords, however, all the stuff I have passwords for fills up an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper. How on earth are you supposed to remember all that crap?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

emysemys said:


> Sh-h-h-h...don't tell anyone, but I have a cheat sheet. "They" tell you to not write down your passwords, however, all the stuff I have passwords for fills up an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper. How on earth are you supposed to remember all that crap?



Haha that's funny  But your so right


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Sh-h-h-h...don't tell anyone, but I have a cheat sheet. "They" tell you to not write down your passwords, however, all the stuff I have passwords for fills up an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet of paper. How on earth are you supposed to remember all that crap?



With me using my laptop or other's computers where ever I go, I can't imagine using a cheat sheet. Plus I can guarantee I would never have it on me when I need it. Lucky enough I can normally remember to have my driver's license and bank card on me.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Make a password system for yourself. For example, Use your first initial, something from the webpage you are accessing itself, like maybe the first syllable of the second word in the webpage name, and then some number, like the day and month you were born. 

So for here it could be Wfor64 

as you can see that would leave you a character short, so maybe use the first two letters of your middle name, whatever. The idea is use a formula that incorporates the webpage, and something about yourself. Then you need only remember one thing, your formula. The webpage will guide you to rest of what your password is.

At work where you have to change a password ever XX days, use a simple two, one syllable system. Like - say the first syllable of one of your names, two digits then another syllable from one of your names. Now every-time you have to change your password, only change the two digits. Like Bob01Smi for bob smith, then to bob02smi - even if you loose track, you usually get a few guesses before your login attempts are closed, and so you can try 01 then 02 if you forgot that you changed it.

If you don't want to use your own name use a grand-kids, and favorite aunt, whatever, just make it your first recall impulse.

Don't tell anyone I told you this, it's a secret.

Will


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like to combine aspects of my current home address with the first home address I remember memorizing as a kid. This system works well for me. Where a user name is associated with an email address, I combine address numbers with the name of my horse.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Hi Cowboy Ken,

So do you use one password for many wepages. I understand that might be easier to compromise, like say if you had one key for your car, safe, house and PO box. Then if someone gets your one key they can get into all your stuff. 

The system I use was suggested by some cyber security people at one place of employment long ago, for what it's worth.

Will


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At minimum I have 5 I cycle through. It's my PIN numbers that kill me. I once had a bank card that I asked for a computer generated number to be assigned it I got 5555. Which is very funny in that you are not allowed to choose this number do to it's simplicity.


----------



## Yvonne G

When I worked for the phone company each employee was assigned an ARC (don't know what that stands for, sorry). My ARC was y4mgome. Y for Yvonne, 4 because it had to have a number and most of ours was 4, M because that's my middle initial, and gome to make up the rest of the required spaces, using my last name. So I used that as my password for EVERYTHING! EVERYTHING!! What a dope!!!!! Email, bank, everything. 

Well, last year, some email bot got my password and started sending everyone I've ever sent an email to, spam links. That was quite a wake up call. Just look how easy it would have been for them to access my bank account. So I very quickly changed ALL my passwords. And now everything I need a password for has a different password. I like Will's idea. Sounds like that would be fairly easy for me to remember.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yep the old one had two codes and then they changed it to also having to questions you answered. This go round they have added a picture and changed the questions and another code. Getting too complicated for this old mind to remember all the different codes and things for the bank and all the forums.



This is the kinda stuff I do for a living.. information security management 
My tip is to have a couple different passwords to different types of systems but make them meaningful to you. I use codes that I make up based on information of people who had meaning to me that you couldn't guess even if you know me well now. It's so under the covers that even my husband never remembers my passwords and looks at me like I have two heads when he needs them. 
I rotate them every couple months and change the variations in sync.. it sounds complicated but it's not... I just have to remember the sync I am on and then all the variations make sense.
As I say in my speeches.. password security is the first line of defense in information security... It is the one thing that stops hackers and identity thieves from getting your critical personal information and accounts.
Another thing I tell people is to never use the same password everywhere because once the hackers get one password they are going to start trying to use it everywhere. Having your email stolen is a minor inconvenience in comparison to having your bank account compromised.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No more DingDongs or Twinkies? Oh the humanity! Now I simply must go to town! And chocolate Donettes! What will I do with all the beef in my freezer when I come home with my bounty?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No more DingDongs or Twinkies? Oh the humanity! Now I simply must go to town! And chocolate Donettes! What will I do with all the beef in my freezer when I come home with my bounty?



I was just thinking if you could hoard twinkies now what will they be worth in like 5 to 10 years? hmmmm... I should add some to my doomsday prepping food area..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I was just thinking if you could hoard twinkies now what will they be worth in like 5 to 10 years? hmmmm... I should add some to my doomsday prepping food area..



And they don't need refrigeration. My beef is safe!


----------



## Jacqui

I think I am going to just redo my account and just use the old phrase and only the one. Security may be nice, but if security means I can't use it, what purpose does it serve?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I think I am going to just redo my account and just use the old phrase and only the one. Security may be nice, but if security means I can't use it, what purpose does it serve?



Buy DingDongs!


----------



## dannel

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more DingDongs or Twinkies? Oh the humanity! Now I simply must go to town! And chocolate Donettes! What will I do with all the beef in my freezer when I come home with my bounty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking if you could hoard twinkies now what will they be worth in like 5 to 10 years? hmmmm... I should add some to my doomsday prepping food area..
Click to expand...


 Good idea!


----------



## dmmj

I just use password. Easy to remember.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Buy DingDongs!



That would serve the same purpose, as I would never use (umm eat) them either.


----------



## dannel

dmmj said:


> I just use password. Easy to remember.



*logs out of TFO*
*username: dmmj*
*password: password*
Success!


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I just use password. Easy to remember.



Actually what I use for my bank, is sorta complicated and I doubt any hacker could figure it out. It doesn't use any common parts, like my name, special date or those of my children.


----------



## dannel

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just use password. Easy to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what I use for my bank, is sorta complicated and I doubt any hacker could figure it out. It doesn't use any common parts, like my name, special date or those of my children.
Click to expand...


Hehe! Now i can buy that boxie I was looking at!


Wait. Did you just tell us your bank password?


----------



## dmmj

I actually use (random number)random word(random number), I do write them down but to fool anyone who might break in, I keep them in a folder marked (no passwords inside, look elsewhere)


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just use password. Easy to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what I use for my bank, is sorta complicated and I doubt any hacker could figure it out. It doesn't use any common parts, like my name, special date or those of my children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe! Now i can buy that boxie I was looking at!
> 
> 
> Wait. Did you just tell us your bank password?
Click to expand...




Nope only told you what it is not.


----------



## dannel

Oh.


----------



## Yvonne G

You've got to remember that its not real people who are "trying to figure out passwords," but computer programs. Typically, bots perform tasks that are both simple and structurally repetitive, at a much higher rate than would be possible for a human alone. Once they find a password that works, there's no telling what they can do with it.


----------



## Jacqui

Have you ever gone by a hunter in a deer stand and thought you should make a bunch of noise and scare off the deer?


----------



## dannel

Never happened, but i would make noise if I was in that scenario.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For a time if my life, I lived out in the middle of nowhere. Literally. We were seven miles of foot trail to the nearest dirt road. We packed everything in. Ourselves, no beasts to share the load. I learned you can leave oranges out overnight and get them the next day because rodents didn't like the skin. We didn't pack meat in because we hunted. We lived primitively, with a transistor am radio,(look it up kids) and kerosine lamps for tech other than the manufactured things like the wood heater and Olympic cook stove. As for townie hunters back then, my attitude was if you have hot dogs at camp, get out of my area. Now I'm happy if I don't lose critters during deer/elk season.


----------



## pdrobber

hey everyone!! didn't get to go to TTPG conference mainly because of chaos Hurricane Sandy caused, we were about to book flights and then she hit, and decided we would just wait til next year, but I DID get some special tortoise activity in today!!!

Check out my updated signature!!!


----------



## dannel

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We lived primitively, with a transistor am radio,(look it up kids)


Stereotypical. Pfft. Haha! Just kidding. But i do know what that is. (After I looked on google)[/size]


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lived primitively, with a transistor am radio,(look it up kids)
> 
> 
> 
> Stereotypical. Pfft. Haha! Just kidding. But i do know what that is. (After I looked on google)[/size]
Click to expand...


You really had to look it up?




pdrobber said:


> hey everyone!! didn't get to go to TTPG conference mainly because of chaos Hurricane Sandy caused, we were about to book flights and then she hit, and decided we would just wait til next year, but I DID get some special tortoise activity in today!!!
> 
> Check out my updated signature!!!



How did that happen?


----------



## dannel

Jacqui said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lived primitively, with a transistor am radio,(look it up kids)
> 
> 
> 
> Stereotypical. Pfft. Haha! Just kidding. But i do know what that is. (After I looked on google)[/size]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really had to look it up?
Click to expand...

No. I knew what it was. Just looked it up to confirm, you know. When you have parents over 50 yrs old you tend to see a ton of old "things" laying around the house.


----------



## dmmj

So I bought out my local hostess bakery retail outlet of the sweet delicious twinkies. I also bought some zingers.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I had multiple customers buying twinkies by the dozen when cashiering today, lol. 

I bought a package of caramel Tim tams though... Australia's favorite biscuit! Anyone else ever done a Tim tam slam?


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui - an exchange occurred today...with a fellow forum member 

on a sad note, remember the story of where my Sulcata, Mike, came from? The friend of my dad who had 3 of them, in a glass tank, on pellets, for almost 10 years...and how I could only take one, the other two went to someone else he knew...well anyway, my dad showed me pictures that his friend sent him of the other two in their new home floating in a filled (with cold water most likely) kiddie pool, this summer, with a boxer (dog) looking over the side at them...makes me want to take them away from whoever they were given to...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

dannel said:


> Stereotypical. Pfft. Haha! Just kidding. But i do know what that is. (After I looked on google)



We would listen to mystery Science theatre each night. The Iraq/Iran war was going on and if ever a tv was happened upon when in town, it was all about, â€œ holy crap those are apartments blowing up!" 
The best part was hauling water in five gallon bucketsâ€¦not really, I did learn to flake arrowheads and what it means to be responsible for my own stomachs needs. I'm glad I did it and glad I'm on my couch now.


----------



## Kerryann

Good news... the twinkies brand will likely be sold off and they predict less than a month of a shortage 

Also though I have sore feet, I lived.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Though I rarely do buy them, I picked up chocolate Donettes for myself and DingDongs for my wife. She had a long day of pet healing and it was just what the doctor ordered as it were. She was all surprised to see them in the freezer. I asked her to get a beer out of the freezer for me and there they were, and the beer was in the fridge.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Though I rarely do buy them, I picked up chocolate Donettes for myself and DingDongs for my wife. She had a long day of pet healing and it was just what the doctor ordered as it were. She was all surprised to see them in the freezer. I asked her to get a beer out of the freezer for me and there they were, and the beer was in the fridge.



That is so sweet


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> That is so sweet



That's me. Forget the diamonds and jewelsâ€¦it's the little things that add up.


----------



## pdrobber

Petco is having Black Friday sales...50% off all reptiles again.........


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me. Forget the diamonds and jewelsâ€¦it's the little things that add up.
Click to expand...


Yep like turtles and tortoises! 




pdrobber said:


> Petco is having Black Friday sales...50% off all reptiles again.........



Would be nice IF they actually ever had much to choose from.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> The best part was hauling water in five gallon bucketsâ€¦



Hey, I recall having to haul buckets of water from the outside well that you had to pump to water plants and livestock. We also inside had another pump at the sink. Baths were taken in a small round tub out on the enclosed front porch. Water for it was heated on the stove and then carried to the tub.


----------



## Yvonne G

...and we had to slog through 5 miles of snow to get to school. 

...in our bare feet...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Hey, I recall having to haul buckets of water from the outside well that you had to pump to water plants and livestock. We also inside had another pump at the sink. Baths were taken in a small round tub out on the enclosed front porch. Water for it was heated on the stove and then carried to the tub.



We didn't have a hand pump. We had a spring down below the cabin. We, too, had a round galvinized tub we would bathe in with water heated on the stove. 
We did get snow, we would be snowed in all winter. We would spend a day stomping a trail for a few miles, wake up and only see the trail by the small 1/2" dimple in the smoothness of white. 
What's the opening line from War and Peace? It was the best of timesâ€¦


----------



## BowandWalter

emysemys said:


> ...and we had to slog through 5 miles of snow to get to school.



Uphill both ways? My Dad always says that. A few years ago it came out that my Granny used to pull him in a little cart.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

pdrobber said:


> Petco is having Black Friday sales...50% off all reptiles again.........



Really?! Maybe I should buy a tort and resell it...... Just a thought  At least it would go to a good home


----------



## dmmj

Are people this dumb? I listed some of my twinkies on Ebay, all sold out in less than an hour @ 12 bucks a box of 10. Going to my local hostess bakery to buy some more.


----------



## dannel

BowandWalter said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we had to slog through 5 miles of snow to get to school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uphill both ways? My Dad always says that. A few years ago it came out that my Granny used to pull him in a little cart.
Click to expand...


My dad says that all the time!


----------



## pdrobber

good evening all!!


----------



## dannel

Evenin'.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Did I mention I got some new fish?


----------



## Jacqui

I think I have the world's greatest children! Last week when the two youngest came down and took me out for lunch, we came back to the house and my son dug me a bunch of holes for plants. My daughter was bored and had not brought her laptop. I said she could use mine, but it would no doubt drive her crazy. (Mine has serious rolling screen issues and you can only view it through a partially opened lid. Buying a new one is on hold until Jeff has his surgery and gets back to work.). Today my son came down with my ex to help cut down some trees. He hands me a laptop and tells me, my daughter went to the used computer store and bought it for me.  Don't I have the sweetest, most thoughtful children?!

You have no idea how wonderful it is to be able to see the entire screen and the keyboard!




emysemys said:


> ...and we had to slog through 5 miles of snow to get to school.
> 
> ...in our bare feet...



I only had a little over a mile myself... with shoes!


----------



## dannel

No tortoiseboy. What kind?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I think I have the world's greatest children! Last week when the two youngest came down and took me out for lunch, we came back to the house and my son dug me a bunch of holes for plants. My daughter was bored and had not brought her laptop. I said she could use mine, but it would no doubt drive her crazy. (Mine has serious rolling screen issues and you can only view it through a partially opened lid. Buying a new one is on hold until Jeff has his surgery and gets back to work.). Today my son came down with my ex to help cut down some trees. He hands me a laptop and tells me, my daughter went to the used computer store and bought it for me.  Don't I have the sweetest, most thoughtful children?!
> 
> You have no idea how wonderful it is to be able to see the entire screen and the keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we had to slog through 5 miles of snow to get to school.
> 
> ...in our bare feet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had a little over a mile myself... with shoes!
Click to expand...




They probably have the best mom ever so being the best kids is inherited


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Red Gold Tuxedo Guppy, Turquoise Guppy, Dalmatian Molly, Cremecicle Lyretail Molly. Sorry the pics are blurry. They were the best I could get.


----------



## Kerryann

I have up 17 of my trees so far.  When I get done I will post up pics. Betty and Henry (my tortoises) both have their own trees


----------



## dmmj

I may just retire and sell twinkies on ebay all day long.


----------



## dannel

Nice fish! 2 goldies myself.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

UGGGH, my tree frogs are out to get me, I swear! Whenever I come in view during feeding time, they are hungry little monsters. Whenever I come around at any other time, they wait for me to open the door so they can escape. Today I was trying to catch them to clean their terrarium... While I was trying to grab one, the other one jumped out onto the floor. Then when I was trying to pick him up, the other one JUMPED IN MY HAIR!


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> UGGGH, my tree frogs are out to get me, I swear! Whenever I come in view during feeding time, they are hungry little monsters. Whenever I come around at any other time, they wait for me to open the door so they can escape. Today I was trying to catch them to clean their terrarium... While I was trying to grab one, the other one jumped out onto the floor. Then when I was trying to pick him up, the other one JUMPED IN MY HAIR!



Are they trying to escape or take you down? 
Things in my hair freak me out...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> UGGGH, my tree frogs are out to get me, I swear! Whenever I come in view during feeding time, they are hungry little monsters. Whenever I come around at any other time, they wait for me to open the door so they can escape. Today I was trying to catch them to clean their terrarium... While I was trying to grab one, the other one jumped out onto the floor. Then when I was trying to pick him up, the other one JUMPED IN MY HAIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they trying to escape or take you down?
> Things in my hair freak me out...
Click to expand...


I'm not sure, I believe they really like messing with me. Sometimes they get SO close to jumping behind the stand they sit on which would make it almost impossible to get them back...... 

And I am the same way with things in my hair. I was bent down picking up the bigger one when I felt something land on my head and I had to use all my will power not to jump and scream like a little girl because then my new "hat" would go jumping off somewhere, too. Haha


----------



## BowandWalter

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm not sure, I believe they really like messing with me. Sometimes they get SO close to jumping behind the stand they sit on which would make it almost impossible to get them back......
> 
> And I am the same way with things in my hair. I was bent down picking up the bigger one when I felt something land on my head and I had to use all my will power not to jump and scream like a little girl because then my new "hat" would go jumping off somewhere, too. Haha



When I worked in the pet store a tree frog got out, I looked everywhere! It ended up that he'd made it to the indoor pond display, he was sitting on the rim of the fountain. Happy as could be! I felt almost bad about catching him and throwing him back into the tank.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> They probably have the best mom ever so being the best kids is inherited



Sweet to say, but not at all true!  




TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Red Gold Tuxedo Guppy, Turquoise Guppy, Dalmatian Molly, Cremecicle Lyretail Molly. Sorry the pics are blurry. They were the best I could get.



I like guppies, but have not had any for years. I just can't believe how much they cost these days.... sorta like the cost of mixed breed dogs.




Kerryann said:


> I have up 17 of my trees so far.  When I get done I will post up pics. Betty and Henry (my tortoises) both have their own trees



I've been thinking I need to find a tiny trrr for in the bedroom. It's been years since I had one.




BowandWalter said:


> When I worked in the pet store a tree frog got out, I looked everywhere! It ended up that he'd made it to the indoor pond display, he was sitting on the rim of the fountain. Happy as could be! I felt almost bad about catching him and throwing him back into the tank.



Meanie! 


Chuckling at visions of Courtney and her frogs.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> I like guppies, but have not had any for years. I just can't believe how much they cost these days.... sorta like the cost of mixed breed dogs.



I got mine for $1.00 each!


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty says, "Good morning and Happy Sunday!!"


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like guppies, but have not had any for years. I just can't believe how much they cost these days.... sorta like the cost of mixed breed dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine for $1.00 each!
Click to expand...


I breed my wildtype guppies so I get em for free and sell them for 3 dollars a pair, which is actually really inexpensive for an Endler's


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Misty says, "Good morning and Happy Sunday!!"



 I love that picture!  Give her a petting for me.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I breed my wildtype guppies so I get em for free and sell them for 3 dollars a pair, which is actually really inexpensive for an Endler's



That's cool! I live Guppies  I got some better pics!


----------



## BowandWalter

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> That's cool! I live Guppies  I got some better pics!



I used to breed show guppies, I had a neon yellow and white male with black pectoral fins that sold to a breeder for 30$.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

BowandWalter said:


> I used to breed show guppies, I had a neon yellow and white male with black pectoral fins that sold to a breeder for 30$.



That's cool!


----------



## dannel

Is that all the fish you have?


----------



## Jacqui

Wow, sems like today just blew past.


----------



## BowandWalter

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> That's cool!



He was stunning! I had about 25 like that so selling one wasn't to hard. The breeder who purchased him offered to buy me a bunch of new tanks if he got the pick of my guppy fry. I was not really into that, my 12 year old self was very fond of my guppies. The last of their descendants just died out last winter, so they made it almost 10 years.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Wow, I never got into show guppies because they just look so fragile


----------



## BowandWalter

dannel said:


> Is that all the fish you have?



Me? No, now I have a lot of cichlids, and some guppies who live in the Angel fish tank. I also have some pretty spectacular catfish, and a freshwater sole who is about 4-5 inches long, we call him The Eyes.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Wow, I never got into show guppies because they just look so fragile



Trying to balance them so they're still strong enough to swim with the tail is hard, my all time favorite male Mr. Incredible had a tail that was almost an inch and a half long, it was more then twice his body length, and perfectly round.

If you ever want to get into it start with the biggest toughest looking females you can find, and males with normal fins in nice colors, once you know your stock is healthy start adding males with big tales and really snazzy colorations. I never bred for true lines, it's more fun to just do the "I like that one!" route.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> Is that all the fish you have?



Me?  Yes, along with my Platy's  (Check out this thread to see them http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-54896.html#axzz2CcjfnAXJ) Me and my sister are thinking about getting a bigger tank thought because fish have become our new addiction and we just want to buy so many!  ESPECIALLY because they are so cheap!


----------



## dmmj

My reign as the twinkie kingpin on Ebay has come to an end, I exhausted the local supply around here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just bid on some chocolate cream filled Twinkies on eBay cause I'm a sucker for a sad storyâ€¦


Yes I have cats, but why was there a dead mouse in one of my boots? And why wasn't I alerted to this fact BEFORE putting my boot on?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes I have cats, but why was there a dead mouse in one of my boots? And why wasn't I alerted to this fact BEFORE putting my boot on?



Awww somebody loves you!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

It's so funny when I stick the tip of my finger in the fish tank and 5 of them nip at my finger and it tickles wildly!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

BowandWalter said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that all the fish you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? No, now I have a lot of cichlids, and some guppies who live in the Angel fish tank. I also have some pretty spectacular catfish, and a freshwater sole who is about 4-5 inches long, we call him The Eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I never got into show guppies because they just look so fragile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to balance them so they're still strong enough to swim with the tail is hard, my all time favorite male Mr. Incredible had a tail that was almost an inch and a half long, it was more then twice his body length, and perfectly round.
> 
> If you ever want to get into it start with the biggest toughest looking females you can find, and males with normal fins in nice colors, once you know your stock is healthy start adding males with big tales and really snazzy colorations. I never bred for true lines, it's more fun to just do the "I like that one!" route.
Click to expand...




Hmm, I don't have any tank space to breed anymore! I definitely can't mix them in with the Endler's. That would be disastrous. In my Endler tank the only other fish in there besides a bunch of guppies is a big betta, and he probably eats half my fry... although I'm not complaining because if he didn't I would have fry coming out of my ears!


----------



## Yvonne G

Before Misty fell asleep with her toy in her mouth, she told me to tell you all Happy Monday!

I bought a turkey breast the other day. I just love how the house smells when you're cooking turkey. Bad thing about the breast is there's no place to cook the dressing. Dressing cooked in a casserole dish just doesn't taste the same. I like it all mushy and gooey from the inside of the bird. Been eating it that way for over 60 years and haven't gotten sick from it yet.

I've been watching wall to wall Christmas movies on cable. 

I love this season...Christmas movies...turkey dinner...Archway wedding cake cookies...m-m-m-m!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes I have cats, but why was there a dead mouse in one of my boots? And why wasn't I alerted to this fact BEFORE putting my boot on?


That is just too funny. We don't have cats but our chocholate lab is always hiding great smellly things in the cushions, and best of all, under our bed pillows.

Yvonne, Misty is just too cute. Even when she is sleeping.

I just bought myself an office buddy. A very lovely Half Moon Betta. Red fins, blue body. When I get the final home set up, and if I can figure out how to post pics here, I will share the love. he really is a beauty.

On another aside, couldn't help myself, handled 5 of my tarantulas last night and am now itchy as h3ll!


----------



## dannel

ijmccollum said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have cats, but why was there a dead mouse in one of my boots? And why wasn't I alerted to this fact BEFORE putting my boot on?
> 
> 
> 
> That is just too funny. We don't have cats but our chocholate lab is always hiding great smellly things in the cushions, and best of all, under our bed pillows.
> 
> Yvonne, Misty is just too cute. Even when she is sleeping.
> 
> I just bought myself an office buddy. A very lovely Half Moon Betta. Red fins, blue body. When I get the final home set up, and if I can figure out how to post pics here, I will share the love. he really is a beauty.
> 
> On another aside, couldn't help myself, handled 5 of my tarantulas last night and am now itchy as h3ll!
Click to expand...


Have I told anyone I HATE Spiders!!! I wonder if box turtles can eat them.... Would save me a lot of screaming!


----------



## ijmccollum

dannel said:


> Have I told anyone I HATE Spiders!!! I wonder if box turtles can eat them.... Would save me a lot of screaming!


Oh, you would do A LOT of screaming at my house then.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> Have I told anyone I HATE Spiders!!! I wonder if box turtles can eat them.... Would save me a lot of screaming!



Maybe my sister ought to get a boxie!


----------



## dannel

ijmccollum said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I told anyone I HATE Spiders!!! I wonder if box turtles can eat them.... Would save me a lot of screaming!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you would do A LOT of screaming at my house then.
Click to expand...


I'm almost scared to ask why....


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> I'm almost scared to ask why....



Me too....... P)


----------



## ijmccollum

That's because I have 11 fuzzy buddies at home, plus 1 emp scorp.


----------



## dannel

AAAAAHHHHHHH! (in a high pitched, girly voice!)


----------



## dmmj

Anyone crazy enough to fight the crowds on friday?


----------



## dannel

dmmj said:


> Anyone crazy enough to fight the crowds on friday?



What crowds?


----------



## ijmccollum

Nope. I intend to work a half day and then go home and hide.


----------



## dannel

What crowdssss!!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One thing I miss about the kids being grown and moved out. My daughter and I would sit down with all the adds and pick our items then map out the stores. We did this from when she was about eight until she was about 16 and she realized it wasn't that cool anymore. We called it, â€œfighting over tube socks"!


But we never camped out.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Can you guys do me a favor... I think it may be my computer but some of the pictures aren't showing up on the webpage I just updated, can y'all check for me? 

http://rescuebc.homestead.com/Nessa.html


----------



## Yvonne G

Three of the pictures don't open. One lower left and two on the right side.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

gah! Why is it doing this to me!?


----------



## Yvonne G

If you right click on one of the ones that doesn't open it says that the page isn't found and that the URL provided isn't correct.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hmm, but if you left click it, it opens the image, right?


OHH, I think I fixed it, can you check again?  Thanks!!

http://rescuebc.homestead.com/Nessa.html


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I see six pictures!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I see six pictures!



is one of them still not showing up? GRR haha, darn computer troubles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Remember, computers are part of the same union as printers, fax machines, and copiers. If you anger one group, they all may mess with you.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Remember, computers are part of the same union as printers, fax machines, and copiers. If you anger one group, they all may mess with you.



Or maybe if I beat up the computer, the others will be intimidated and never give me trouble again? I like that logic better!


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Anyone crazy enough to fight the crowds on friday?



Me me me... 

Okay we didn't find a tv we wanted so I am on the hunt for a dyson dc35. I have one for the main floor but I want a second for the upstairs. I want some towels, socks and underwear for the hub


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now that MNF is over,(how bout my Niners!?) How is everyone? I don't know if they showed it on the news but up here in Oregon, we're getting pounded by our first winter storm. This picture is our fire pit that is in our patio. Guess there'll be no warming fires tonightâ€¦

View attachment 32516


Yes, we live on a hill, but really, 3" of rain in 1-2 hrs? C'mon man!


----------



## BowandWalter

I just put a big felt blanket over my bed, so me and the rats could play around. They're such funny little guys, if I take Charlie out and leave Hatter its no big deal, if Hatter comes out and Charlie is locked up he flops against the bars like a noodling Shakespearean character.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone crazy enough to fight the crowds on friday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me me me...
Click to expand...


Now why does that not surprise me??


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Anyone crazy enough to fight the crowds on friday?



Not me man! I don't even go out of the house on Black Friday. And go to the mall during Christmas shopping time??? Forget it. No Way!

The shopping button on my computer is my best friend!


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday, I saw the most beautiful Betta. If it wasn't for the $19.99 price tag, I might have given in and brought him home.


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday, I saw the most beautiful Betta. If it wasn't for the $19.99 price tag, I might have given in and brought him home.



What did he look like?


----------



## Jacqui

Not a fish person, so not sure how to describe him. The variety escapes me (he had a large pectorial (?) fin and was a marble colored one.


----------



## Kerryann

We found out that we have a furry friend living in our basement. Which means that we have several furry friends living in our basement. eek... They don't come up stairs.. or I haven't found evidence they have, probably because smell our vicious predator dogs. We are going to wait to until the spring, have someone seal up any potential holes into the basement again and rehome them outside. Do they make live traps for mice? My husband said he thinks a home depot pail and a stick should do the trick. eek...


----------



## BowandWalter

Jacqui said:


> Not a fish person, so not sure how to describe him. The variety escapes me (he had a large pectorial (?) fin and was a marble colored one.



I always love marbled ones, 20$ is crazy though.




Kerryann said:


> We found out that we have a furry friend living in our basement. Which means that we have several furry friends living in our basement. eek... They don't come up stairs.. or I haven't found evidence they have, probably because smell our vicious predator dogs. We are going to wait to until the spring, have someone seal up any potential holes into the basement again and rehome them outside. Do they make live traps for mice? My husband said he thinks a home depot pail and a stick should do the trick. eek...



There's a live trap called an iron cat, my Mom uses it when we get mice in our chicken coup.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday, I saw the most beautiful Betta. If it wasn't for the $19.99 price tag, I might have given in and brought him home.


My guy cost me $10, a long cry from the $2.99 of days past. He looks like he will be quite the character, he gets pretty excited when I walk into my office -- he looks like he is wagging his tail.


----------



## Jacqui

I had an unexpected person show up at my door this morning... my sister. She took me out for lunch and then we stopped and got a few used books... can't beat the price of 25 cents each on books.  My sister and I are polar opposites, she is friendly with everybody and has a ton of friends, but is not an animal person and has nothing to tie her down except her job.




ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I saw the most beautiful Betta. If it wasn't for the $19.99 price tag, I might have given in and brought him home.
> 
> 
> 
> My guy cost me $10, a long cry from the $2.99 of days past. He looks like he will be quite the character, he gets pretty excited when I walk into my office -- he looks like he is wagging his tail.
Click to expand...


I think that was still the price for the "normal" ones.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> There's a live trap called an iron cat, my Mom uses it when we get mice in our chicken coup.


I am going to have to look into that. My husband said it was going by and it slowed down and looked at him and then went on it's way. I told him he doesn't smell like a predator. 



Jacqui said:


> I had an unexpected person show up at my door this morning... my sister. She took me out for lunch and then we stopped and got a few used books... can't beat the price of 25 cents each on books.  My sister and I are polar opposites, she is friendly with everybody and has a ton of friends, but is not an animal person and has nothing to tie her down except her job.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was still the price for the "normal" ones.




You are social and have lots of friends of the online variety


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> What crowdssss!!!!!



Black Friday!!!!!!


----------



## dannel

Oh!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[ Do they make live traps for mice [/QUOTE]

Warm your basement and get a snake down there. That should help. Or, if that's not an option, I used to keep all manner of snakes and I would save the feces and shed skin and stuff these wads of that down gopher holes in the yard. A good stream of water to get the smell down deep and the gophers would move to the neighbors yard. You could try that as well. If that, too, is not an option, yes you can buy catch'em live traps for mice. The trick is to place the trap where the floor and wall meet up. Mice love these zones for travel. 
When you think you have them all, lightly dust the edges with flour so you can see if you still have friends by the little footprints they will leave. Good luck.


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I used to keep all manner of snakes and I would save the feces and shed skin and stuff these wads of that down gopher holes in the yard. A good stream of water to get the smell down deep and the gophers would move to the neighbors yard.


Will that work with Skink poo and sluff?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> Oh!!!!



 So silly


----------



## dannel

I'm a Canadian. Black Friday is foreign to me!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

dannel said:


> I'm a Canadian. Black Friday is foreign to me!



Really?! Wow, can't imagine that! Petco has all of their reptiles 50% off on black Friday! \(^_^)/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ijmccollum said:


> Will that work with Skink poo and sluff?



I think it has to do with digested mice products. When I was a kid, a junk yard had a pet python in a huge display in the front office. They would let the local kids watch it feed provided they brought a wild rat to feed it. Back then, pre kill feeding was unusual. The domestic rats would just sit there whereas the wild ones knew the smell and would radically try to get out. 
If the skink eats rodents it might work. Insectivore poop I figure would feed a mouse.


----------



## ijmccollum

Guess it wouldn't work as he gets fed a pretty tame diet....Mazuri, egg and golith's are his protein sources. Good thing the hubby brought home a live trap. What we have found is that you must rehouse them far,far,far away or they will just move back in. Next to that annoying neighbor is always a good place to start.


----------



## Kerryann

I didnt even think about how far you have to rehome them. I think we will have to drive them out to a wooded area. We are going to wait until spring for rehoming since they would have no nest out there right now. 
I can't have snakes unless they are vegetarians.


----------



## ijmccollum

You going to keep them captive through the winter? You better get two cages and learn to sex them accurately. Maybe a visit to the dump.....that would be heaven happening for them, but they might run into some homeboys that don't like interlopers.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> You going to keep them captive through the winter? You better get two cages and learn to sex them accurately. Maybe a visit to the dump.....that would be heaven happening for them, but they might run into some homeboys that don't like interlopers.



I am not going to trap them until spring but I do have 55 gallon aquarium hmmmm..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I say trap them now and relocate them in town. People â€œrelocate" stray cats out in the country all the time. Fair is fair.


And unlike the cats, the mice would do fine.


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say trap them now and relocate them in town. People â€œrelocate" stray cats out in the country all the time. Fair is fair.
> 
> 
> And unlike the cats, the mice would do fine.





I like this idea a lot!


----------



## BowandWalter

I just caught my rat Hatter stealing my pot of oat grass, he had it up his ramps and was just finishing pulling it through the door, poor little Charlie was pulling it in the other direction. I'm seriously starting to think the most effective rat traps would be things like a shiny play jewel tied to a string just a bit taller then a rat, or more then one treat, Hatter spent half an hour debating how to carry two rat treats at once back to his nest, he'd shove one in his mouth and try to carry the other in his front paws, when that didn't work he tried one front and back paw, it was hysterical.


----------



## ijmccollum

BowandWalter said:


> I just caught my rat Hatter stealing my pot of oat grass, he had it up his ramps and was just finishing pulling it through the door, poor little Charlie was pulling it in the other direction. I'm seriously starting to think the most effective rat traps would be things like a shiny play jewel tied to a string just a bit taller then a rat, or more then one treat, Hatter spent half an hour debating how to carry two rat treats at once back to his nest, he'd shove one in his mouth and try to carry the other in his front paws, when that didn't work he tried one front and back paw, it was hysterical.


Now that is worth posting on You-Tube.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Canadian. Black Friday is foreign to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?! Wow, can't imagine that! Petco has all of their reptiles 50% off on black Friday! \(^_^)/
Click to expand...


AND some fish tanks are on sale!! WOO


There is civil unrest in the household... I am babysitting a foster dog for thanksgiving and we haven't fostered since early Summer. My dogs are pissed


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it goes against all I believe in, but Tractor Supply has extra large dog beds on sale for 19.99 on black Friday. Poor Misty (did I tell you I got a new puppy?) is sleeping on a dog bed that she used to fit on when I first got her, but now she can only use it for a head pillow. So I'm going to have to brave the traffic and crowds and go to Tractor Supply. And as long as I'm out and about, I may as well go to Petsmart and get cat food. Its going to be about 10cents a can cheaper on Friday.

I've got my turkey breast thawing on the drain board as we speak. M-m-m-m, I love turkey dinner!!


----------



## ijmccollum

I am hoping the turkey is thawed...it is currently being housed at the kids' house since I don't have room in the 'fridge. I need to collect it today so I can brine it and get in the oven early tomorrow. I will be prepping the cranberry and sweet potatoes soon as I get home. The main menu;
Turkey and gravy
Home made stuffing with walnuts and giblets
Home made cranberry sauce
Baked mashed sweet potatoes
Steamed broccli with toasted almonds
Cresent rolls and other misc. things.

I don't do desert so the daughter-in-law will be bringing that.

I might brave the pets store after I get some things done at work on Friday...I want to check out the vivariums and see if they go on sale.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say trap them now and relocate them in town. People â€œrelocate" stray cats out in the country all the time. Fair is fair.
> 
> 
> And unlike the cats, the mice would do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea a lot!
Click to expand...




I don't mind the cats too much, but when folks start talking about bringing the coons out to the country that they have alowed to become problems, I get a bit pissed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I don't mind the cats too much, but when folks start talking about bringing the coons out to the country that they have alowed to become problems, I get a bit pissed.



I've suggested that for every cat/dog dumped out in the rural zones,(my area), a raccoon, skunk, or possum be taken and released in town for the town folks kids to play with. The main problem I've got with cats dumped in the country, is the ignorant attitude that they'll do fine. The coyotes love them and that's just not fair for an animal that likely started as someone's pet.


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> I've got my turkey breast thawing on the drain board as we speak. M-m-m-m, I love turkey dinner!!


Am I the only one imagining misty jumping up there and eating the turkey breast?


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my turkey breast thawing on the drain board as we speak. M-m-m-m, I love turkey dinner!!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one imagining misty jumping up there and eating the turkey breast?
Click to expand...


Well I hadn't, until you put the image in my head.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava, Misty's evil soul sister, doesn't jump up to the counters to get what she wants. She just stretches her long neck, turns her head sideways, and very delicately takes what she wants. She once ate the toppings off a quarter of a pizza in this fashion. Most dogs would have taken the whole thing, but not her. She figured we wouldn't notice, and at first I thought maybe my wife had just taken the toppings to make hers better so I asked and then we realized what had happened. Now we build barricades around food on our counters.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The main problem I've got with cats dumped in the country, is the ignorant attitude that they'll do fine. The coyotes love them and that's just not fair for an animal that likely started as someone's pet.



True for any pet. I just don't understand how folks can just dump their pets and think all will be good.


----------



## dannel

*cry*


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The main problem I've got with cats dumped in the country, is the ignorant attitude that they'll do fine. The coyotes love them and that's just not fair for an animal that likely started as someone's pet.



Since I have cats and always have dry food out for them, when people dump their cats in the country around here, they usually end up at my house. Two of them that I got that way came to me so thin as to look like skin draped over a skeleton. There just isn't enough food for cats to hunt out in the country like people seem to think there is. We have two SPCA's, one one either side of town. I'm sure going to the SPCA is closer than driving out to my neighborhood to dump your poor cats.


----------



## Jacqui

Well we have the hole dug around our outside water pump, so this weekend we can A) buy a new pump or b) close this one off and then next year have Jeff make one that comes out of the house instead. Advantage to the outside one is you don't have to usually worry about pipes freezing, but when it breaks you have to dig a big hole about 5' down to work on the line. 
I am so lucky that Josh was willing to come down and hand dig it out for me. I loves my son!


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> Well we have the hole dug around our outside water pump, so this weekend we can A) buy a new pump or b) close this one off and then next year have Jeff make one that comes out of the house instead. Advantage to the outside one is you don't have to usually worry about pipes freezing, but when it breaks you have to dig a big hole about 5' down to work on the line.
> I am so lucky that Josh was willing to come down and hand dig it out for me. I loves my son!



Is your son Josh, the same Josh of TFO? If it is, he better do good by you. Boy could you get a whole lot of us on him if he didn't.LOL


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Is your son Josh, the same Josh of TFO? If it is, he better do good by you. Boy could you get a whole lot of us on him if he didn't.LOL



Nope two different Joshs. Since TFO Josh lives in CA, it would be hard for him to come over and help me so often here in NE.


----------



## dannel

wellington said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have the hole dug around our outside water pump, so this weekend we can A) buy a new pump or b) close this one off and then next year have Jeff make one that comes out of the house instead. Advantage to the outside one is you don't have to usually worry about pipes freezing, but when it breaks you have to dig a big hole about 5' down to work on the line.
> I am so lucky that Josh was willing to come down and hand dig it out for me. I loves my son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your son Josh, the same Josh of TFO? If it is, he better do good by you. Boy could you get a whole lot of us on him if he didn't.LOL
Click to expand...


Lol i thought that too!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

emysemys said:


> Since I have cats and always have dry food out for them, when people dump their cats in the country around here, they usually end up at my house. Two of them that I got that way came to me so thin as to look like skin draped over a skeleton. There just isn't enough food for cats to hunt out in the country like people seem to think there is. We have two SPCA's, one one either side of town. I'm sure going to the SPCA is closer than driving out to my neighborhood to dump your poor cats.



Well! Looks like I wont be visiting you  I can't be in a house with cats otherwise I stop breathing (throughout starts to close) and my nose starts to get stuffy and get runny and I itch my eyes so hard that they go to far into my head. I have bad allergies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Best not visit me either, we have six and we make sure they're all in at night. We do have epi pins though, honey bees are my weakness.


----------



## Jacqui

My house is even worse for cats. 

Have a great Thanksgiving everybody! Off to fix the acorn squash I take to the kids' for the meal. Then once there, I will get to peel the taters, then sit back and relax. So nice to not be the one having to clean house and cook any more. My oldest son comes over to start the turkey for them. He makes the best turkey with rosemary. Yum yum! So much fun to watch how everybody reacts to each other. I wil be sharing Thanksgiving with three of my four brats, their father, his female friend (the one he was dating before I came along  ), and my sister. Always an interesting mix.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> True for any pet. I just don't understand how folks can just dump their pets and think all will be good.



I don't understand it either. I could never do that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I don't understand it either. I could never do that.



I've seen often times there are people with the, â€œdisposable" pet syndrome. I've known people to get rid of their adult dogs before because they don't fit their life style any more. Inconceivable to me.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> My house is even worse for cats.
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving everybody! Off to fix the acorn squash I take to the kids' for the meal. Then once there, I will get to peel the taters, then sit back and relax. So nice to not be the one having to clean house and cook any more. My oldest son comes over to start the turkey for them. He makes the best turkey with rosemary. Yum yum! So much fun to watch how everybody reacts to each other. I wil be sharing Thanksgiving with three of my four brats, their father, his female friend (the one he was dating before I came along  ), and my sister. Always an interesting mix.


okay......someday you will have to give us the story behind that

Right now I am on pause time. The turkey, potatoes and stuffing is in the oven. The cranberry sauce is made. All I have to do is steam the broccoli, toast the almonds, make the gravy, and bake the crescent rolls. The hubby was good enough to vacuum for me and I will have the kids set the table when they get here..

On another note, can tortoises gnaw on turkey necks?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I scored an entire pecan pie from thanksgiving at my in laws. Happy dance coming shortly,(faint of heart turn away)!


----------



## BowandWalter

I feel like the rat master, Hatter can stand on his back legs whenever I say up, even without a treat, Charlie, not so much.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some of my best friends growing up were rats. I let them roam my room, living in a small dresser drawer. I had deep sea fishing poles set up as highways for the two of them to get around. They would wake me by pulling on my hair. : )


----------



## Kerryann

I already got most of my black Friday items. Tomorrow of to hunt for new kayaks


----------



## BowandWalter

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some of my best friends growing up were rats. I let them roam my room, living in a small dresser drawer. I had deep sea fishing poles set up as highways for the two of them to get around. They would wake me by pulling on my hair. : )



That's so cool! I keep thinking of making bridges around my room but I'd probably kill myself tripping. They're way smarter then I'd ever thought they could be, Hatter picks things up right away.


----------



## pdrobber

I love black Friday. Didn't really go this year though, just Petco later this morning to see what I can get for a good deal.


----------



## Jacqui

Back to the turkey neck question... for the tortoises that can have protein, turkey (and other poultry) is a very common item to give them.

Well my food menu did not meet up to my planned or should I say daydreamed for weeks ideas and tastes in my mouth. I had made it so each person could have half of an acorn squash (they were large ones). On the first go round, I decided to not get mine, thinking I would have it last. Well I forgot mine until after my sister and my ex's friend left. It was gone. My best guess is when my sister was packing up leftovers, she grab it too. 

I had also had my heart set on having a big ole slice of sweet tater pie. It was put into the oven just before we ate, so it would be nice and warm. My oldest (who also loves the pie) had to leave early to go to work. His sister, fearing last year when they were left with a bunch of pie, told him to take it. I said I wanted some, too. Well I guess they decided I could make do with pumpkin pie, because he actually did leave with the whole pie.


----------



## pdrobber

were you hosting?! Leftover packing should have been your call! that's not cool!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> were you hosting?! Leftover packing should have been your call! that's not cool!



Nopers, these days I am smart and let the kidlings have it at their place. I just had not thought of it as being a "leftover", rather it was just something I hadn't gotten around to eating yet.   I still have the half of squash I did not take (couldn't fit it in the pan). However, I can't use my oven to cook it. Can't figure out how to bake it without that darn oven.  Lack of oven is also keeping me from going and buying my own sweet tater pie, too.


----------



## pdrobber

ohhhhh ok. any Black Friday shopping for you?


----------



## ijmccollum

Well CherryBomb gobbled up the 'shroom and gnawed like mad on the piece of turkey neck -- note to self, next year, .5 to the dog and .5 set back for the tort -- but left the squash, and then finished up the day snoozing under the canopy. The human dinner was fantabulous as well, if I do say so myself. There will be open season on turkey left over for the next couple days though.

The daughter-in-law brought over cheese cake, pumpkin and blueberry muffins -- I am not a big desert person so this worked out well.

I might venture out for sales after a short day at work -- committments, go figure, I am not considered essential personelle when we face a shut down but am not qualified for tele-work -- being tied to cell culture has it's ups and downs. I think I will challenge the tele-work considering the net was so slow at work last week when I had a network conference on select agents that I gave it up and went home to participate via my home network. 

I also need to find a clean up tank mate for the office betta. I am thinking ghost shrimp since the tank is only 1 gal.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> ohhhhh ok. any Black Friday shopping for you?



Not for me. I walked out my front door this am to find the last dead pine tree had fallen across the doorway. This one we had not done the other day, as at that time it was in the phone lines. So with it down (and nothing damaged), my ex and I got it cut up and off to the brush pile.

Currently my son and ex are working on the water pump issue, so I snuck off to come online for a minute. 

I did have my son (before he left the "big city") stop at PetSmart for their sale and to pick me up some buckets of cat litter that were half off. Looks like he did get a couple! 

Well back outside to get all cold and watch the guys working in the mud.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Back to the turkey neck question... for the tortoises that can have protein, turkey (and other poultry) is a very common item to give them.
> 
> Well my food menu did not meet up to my planned or should I say daydreamed for weeks ideas and tastes in my mouth. I had made it so each person could have half of an acorn squash (they were large ones). On the first go round, I decided to not get mine, thinking I would have it last. Well I forgot mine until after my sister and my ex's friend left. It was gone. My best guess is when my sister was packing up leftovers, she grab it too.
> 
> I had also had my heart set on having a big ole slice of sweet tater pie. It was put into the oven just before we ate, so it would be nice and warm. My oldest (who also loves the pie) had to leave early to go to work. His sister, fearing last year when they were left with a bunch of pie, told him to take it. I said I wanted some, too. Well I guess they decided I could make do with pumpkin pie, because he actually did leave with the whole pie.



Get your butt to MI. I have two slices of my homemade sweet potato pie left 
No kayaks 
I did decide I want a socom ii and a body guard for xmas


----------



## ijmccollum

Scored...two ghost shrimp -- for free -- my pet store peeps love me, that and they are regularly 0.33/pc. While I was acclimating the shrimp the betta tried to commit hari-kari. I was in chatting with the boss and walked back into my office to find him flipin and flopin on my desk. Good thing I caught him in time. He doesn't look any worse for wear. Given his near miss and new room-mates, I will be back in the office to check him over the weekend.

So shrimp were my big score for Black Friday. Not sure what kind of kayaks you are looking for....I have been checking inflatables, for weight management, and there have been some pretty good deals on line. I just can't justify that purchase since I mail ordered a 14' kevlor canoe 1.5 yr ago and other than the kid taking it out to fish the marshes it hasn't got much use. 'sides I am trying to save up for a cabbing machine. I would like to try to score the 6" Genie -- certainly aint going to happen any time soon.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Rosie's indoor enclosure is pretty much done!! But, that's in another tort related thread...

No black Friday shopping for me. Work tried to ask if I wanted to come in buuut I said no since they didn't schedule me, it's the last day my bf is around before his work picks up, annnd I'm covered in dirt from arranging Rosie's tortoise enclosure. 

I made most of thanksgiving dinner. Had my bf's coworker and his wife over. She helped me cook and made rolls, sweet potato casserole, and green beans. I made turkey, homemade stuffing, drippings gravy, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, and a strawberry cheesecake and a pumpkin pie. I don't do lazy desserts either, crusts and fillings from scratch! 

Also made a morning snack tray with veggies and cheese and crackers and onion dip.


----------



## pdrobber

Just won the battle of fighting temptation to get a juvenile green iguana from PETCO for $15. Leopard geckos also $15 but I decided that I don't want anything that needs live or frozen/thawed feeders.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

pdrobber said:


> Just won the battle of fighting temptation to get a juvenile green iguana from PETCO for $15. Leopard geckos also $15 but I decided that I don't want anything that needs live or frozen/thawed feeders.



UGGGH I want the a $20 crested gecko SOOO bad especially since the crested we have has been there for months and I'm pretty attached to the little guy....... I have to go to work tomorrow... this sucks!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Get your butt to MI. I have two slices of my homemade sweet potato pie left



 No doubt they would be gone by the time I would get there.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Scored...two ghost shrimp -- for free -- my pet store peeps love me, that and they are regularly 0.33/pc. While I was acclimating the shrimp the betta tried to commit hari-kari. I was in chatting with the boss and walked back into my office to find him flipin and flopin on my desk. Good thing I caught him in time. He doesn't look any worse for wear. Given his near miss and new room-mates, I will be back in the office to check him over the weekend.
> 
> So shrimp were my big score for Black Friday. Not sure what kind of kayaks you are looking for....I have been checking inflatables, for weight management, and there have been some pretty good deals on line. I just can't justify that purchase since I mail ordered a 14' kevlor canoe 1.5 yr ago and other than the kid taking it out to fish the marshes it hasn't got much use. 'sides I am trying to save up for a cabbing machine. I would like to try to score the 6" Genie -- certainly aint going to happen any time soon.


I want a 10 or 12 foot sit in kayak that has a nice seat and at least one sealable compartment. We used kayaked quite a few times last summer and decided to get one over the winter so we can go more often. 




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your butt to MI. I have two slices of my homemade sweet potato pie left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt they would be gone by the time I would get there.
Click to expand...


If I knew you were coming I'd save them for you. I am eating some pumpkin froyo right now anyway 

Here is a pic of Hen's cage  he is ready for the holidays.


----------



## Jacqui

pumpkin froyo is what?


----------



## dmmj

frozen yogurt, pumpkin style.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> frozen yogurt, pumpkin style.



Yes  8 calories per ounce, all natural and yummy.. I am an addict


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And it's fun to say?


----------



## Jacqui

It's a pain, the last two mornings I needed to get up early and my body wanted to stay in my nice warm bed with the dreams calling to me. So of course, since today it's back to sleep as late as you want and let it warm up a bit outside, guess who woke at 5 am and spent two hours laying there trying to get back to a nice dream and couldn't? 

*Good morning!!​*


----------



## dannel

Kerryann said:


>



Is that your dog with a shirt on at the bottom?



Jacqui said:


> *Good morning!!​*



Good morning everyone!


----------



## Kerryann

dannel said:


> Is that your dog with a shirt on at the bottom?
> 
> Good morning everyone!



Yep that's my schnauzer. He's old and he hates being cold. My lab gets jealous of him so she has some sweaters too 
Henry was so cute in his cage yesterday. He grew up in a basement so he loves to lay and look out the window. Yesterday when he saw Mikey outside on the deck he was running back and forth watching him and knocking on the glass.


----------



## dannel

Haha lol! Thats so cute!


----------



## ijmccollum

pdrobber said:


> Just won the battle of fighting temptation to get a juvenile green iguana from PETCO for $15. Leopard geckos also $15 but I decided that I don't want anything that needs live or frozen/thawed feeders.



I have had an albino fat tail gecko for over six years and he has never had mice, frozen or not. Crickets, super worms are his proteins, and he does just fine. Never had iguana. I hear they can get pretty difficult to handle when they are adults.


Kerriann, check sea eagle kayaks. They seem pretty reasonable and have skegs for good tracking.


----------



## Jacqui

Years back, I had an adult iggy that we rescued. He wasn't too bad, but you always had to keep an eye on him and he did love to whip his tail. He also became much more aggressive, whenever I had my period. Iggies need lots of room to roam around in.


----------



## poison

Hello TFO


----------



## dannel

Hello Daniel! I'm Daniel!


----------



## poison

dannel said:


> Hello Daniel! I'm Daniel!



HAHA hello Daniel


----------



## dannel

Hi Daniel!


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> I have had an albino fat tail gecko for over six years and he has never had mice, frozen or not. Crickets, super worms are his proteins, and he does just fine. Never had iguana. I hear they can get pretty difficult to handle when they are adults.
> 
> 
> Kerriann, check sea eagle kayaks. They seem pretty reasonable and have skegs for good tracking.




I will check them out.
Did I mention tonight is the Flo Rida concert? Woo hoo


----------



## dannel

Are you going?


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Years back, I had an adult iggy that we rescued. He wasn't too bad, but you always had to keep an eye on him and he did love to whip his tail. He also became much more aggressive, whenever I had my period. Iggies need lots of room to roam around in.


Yeppers, I have heard of those famous tail whips. And I agree, they need plenty of room as adults. I have kept many an animal in my time but I don't think I will go down that road.

As the afternoon wanes and I sit here yet to have a shower, I am thinking I need to get out of the house. I have spent near the entire day fabricating two settings for some cabochons that I formed in my lap class --- actually I started with three but the Dino bone that I was going to set into a tie-tac broke on me while I was doing a final shaping of the silver, [email protected] I hate when that happens. Now I have to come up with something else for my son. I have another stone but it needs a wider bezel than I have right now. I hope my metal venders have some good sales for cyber Monday.


----------



## poison

A tail whips from an ig is just there way of showing love.


----------



## Kerryann

dannel said:


> Are you going?



Ooh yes  I'm here now. The wanted is playing too. It starts at 7.


----------



## dannel

Nice!


----------



## pdrobber

anyone going to the White Plains, NY show today?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> anyone going to the White Plains, NY show today?



Tempting yourself again?


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> As the afternoon wanes and I sit here yet to have a shower, I am thinking I need to get out of the house. I have spent near the entire day fabricating two settings for some cabochons that I formed in my lap class --- actually I started with three but the Dino bone that I was going to set into a tie-tac broke on me while I was doing a final shaping of the silver, [email protected] I hate when that happens. Now I have to come up with something else for my son. I have another stone but it needs a wider bezel than I have right now. I hope my metal venders have some good sales for cyber Monday.



Do we get to see some of your work?


----------



## cherylim

Poking my head in to say hello. It occurs to me that I've not been in this thread for...well, ages...


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Do we get to see some of your work?



If I can figure out how to post pics on TFO, I seem to be a little challenged in that area.

Oh, and welcome back in Cherylim.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah! Happy, happy, happy! It's bacon Sunday!


----------



## ijmccollum

Sausage Sunday here. The hubby is just back with it. We had bacon last Sunday. Now I need to go cook breakfast.


----------



## Jacqui

hmmmm bacon for lunch....


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh what is that man of mine trying to do to me? He brought home grits too! Heaven help the waist line! I am going to have to fast all next week.


----------



## Jacqui

Grits never made my eatable list.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me it's bacon and leftover, homemade potato salad from Saturday college football civil war game party. And strong coffee!


----------



## Jacqui

I wish coffee would taste as good as it smells.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My coffee is food coffee. I make it very strong. I cut the acid with milk. Fun coffee fact; darker roasts have more acid and less caffeine than lighter roasts.


----------



## Jacqui

I am an ice tea drinker myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

I like coffee candy, but that's as far as coffee goes with me. I just don't understand how people can eat and drink stuff that tastes bad.


----------



## ijmccollum

I used to be strictly a tea person 'till I went to Jamaica and had their blue mountain coffee, and then to Hawaii and had the kona - and not the blended stuff. We have a fair trade coffee roaster in town and the kid is a barista....so now it is coffee. I find that i am not peeing all the time now too. Just thought I'd throw that in for the heck of it.


----------



## dannel

Hate coffee... LOVE coffee crisp! MMMMMMM!!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Ummmm, what is coffee crisp?


----------



## BowandWalter

There's a place on campus that makes white chocolate macchiatos, they've made me like coffee. I still drink way more tea, and hot chocolate then coffee though.


----------



## ijmccollum

'Kay, time to go get busy, take a shower and make some behls so I can finish the pendants I've been working on.


----------



## dannel

Coffee crisp is a chocolate bar.


----------



## BowandWalter

ijmccollum said:


> Ummmm, what is coffee crisp?



Haha, what you trade with the other kids on Halloween for sour patch kids.


----------



## dannel

Haha!


----------



## ijmccollum

'Kay, I'll take the sour patch kids.


----------



## Jacqui

Okay you guys enjoy those candies, I want the R. PB cups, snickers and kit kats thank you.


----------



## dannel

MMMMMMM! Youre making me hungry!


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:
 

> MMMMMMM! Youre making me hungry!



 That's one of our jobs in here.


----------



## dannel

Thats not nice JK


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:


> Thats not nice JK



I have never claimed to be nice.


----------



## dannel

You got me there!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I wish coffee would taste as good as it smells.



Yes, this is true for me too. I love the smell but hate the flavor


----------



## pdrobber

Didn't get to the show today, I had work. My co-worker went though, he took the day off.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry you didn't get to go.


----------



## pdrobber

That's ok. probably better off that way. I don't need any supplies, and definitely don't need any animals


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> That's ok. probably better off that way. I don't need any supplies, and definitely don't need any animals



 That's just your resonable and responsible side talking!


----------



## pdrobber

Yes haha but I'm glad it pulled through this weekend.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

I had THE CRAZIEST week!  Phew! That was tiring!


----------



## Jacqui

It was such a nice day outside today, makes me sad to think tomorrow there may be snow on the ground.


----------



## dannel

Already snow here! About 3'!


----------



## Kerryann

dannel said:


> Already snow here! About 3'!



I woke up to albino grass but it went into hibernation again


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:


> Already snow here! About 3'!



Should be snow there, it is Canada!  




Kerryann said:


> dannel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already snow here! About 3'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up to albino grass but it went into hibernation again
Click to expand...


   That gave me a chuckle!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Snow? We got rain. Lots of it. 2" in 1 hour. Today was clear as a bell above the fog!


----------



## Jacqui

We could really use that rain here.


----------



## tortadise

Snow? Haha it was 85 all this thanksgiving week. And 78 today. We could use some rain too. Been like 65 days without any.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Jacqui said:


> It was such a nice day outside today, makes me sad to think tomorrow there may be snow on the ground.



Where do you live?! I hope SoCal!


----------



## ijmccollum

Man, it really blows when you wake ready to tackle the world with your day off activities and get side lined with the sniffels and sneezes. I am a biologist yet I remain amazed at the limited time line that viruses can take you out. Talk about WMD's and the best laid plans. To all, a good nights rest.


----------



## BowandWalter

Yaaayyyy! My neighbors aren't partying the night away tonight like they did last night! Sadly I don't get to hear their strange mash up country songs, but sleep before 5am is cool to.


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a nice day outside today, makes me sad to think tomorrow there may be snow on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?! I hope SoCal!
Click to expand...


Nopers, I live in what I think is the best state of all... Nebraska! 




ijmccollum said:


> Man, it really blows when you wake ready to tackle the world with your day off activities and get side lined with the sniffels and sneezes. I am a biologist yet I remain amazed at the limited time line that viruses can take you out. Talk about WMD's and the best laid plans. To all, a good nights rest.



 Get better fast!!!!!!




tortadise said:


> Snow? Haha it was 85 all this thanksgiving week. And 78 today. We could use some rain too. Been like 65 days without any.



Too hot for fall weather.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Monday everyone 

The December insanity is starting already.. it seems like there is more going on than I have time to do this time of year. This Saturday we have a friend from out of state coming in who will be bromancing my husband all day Saturday and Sunday (yay). Saturday I have to take my kid purse shopping for her birthday/xmas, then that night I am going with another friend to a downtown festival. Sunday I have the lions game. Every weekend from now until mid January is packed full of events. Every year I say, I am not doing that again next year but then look at what happens.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann, I always look forward to reading your posts. You are just so opposite of me, it never fails to give me a chcukle. Reading today's post made me realize I don't even own a purse and I know my younger daughter (24) has none and last I knew neither did her older sister.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

EWW, it's snowing! But on the upside I got my crested gecko yesterday! Can't decide what to name him/her... Probably should give it a girl name since ALL my reptiles have boy names... "Carl", "Humphrey and Bogart", "Gecko" (I suppose that could go either way...), hmm girl names just don't seem right on reptiles to me for some reason.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann, I always look forward to reading your posts. You are just so opposite of me, it never fails to give me a chcukle. Reading today's post made me realize I don't even own a purse and I know my younger daughter (24) has none and last I knew neither did her older sister.



What?? where do you keep all of your stuff? I feel like every few years I migrate to a larger purse. I doubt I can go any larger at this point though.  My husband always yaks at me about how much extraneous crap I carry around but he is always amazed when he wants something like an ibuprofen and I pull it out of my magic bag.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> What?? where do you keep all of your stuff? I feel like every few years I migrate to a larger purse. I doubt I can go any larger at this point though.  My husband always yaks at me about how much extraneous crap I carry around but he is always amazed when he wants something like an ibuprofen and I pull it out of my magic bag.



In the front right hand pocket of my jeans are my driver's license, my bank card, slips from stores I went to today, and some spare cash. Left hand pocket has my car keys.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter doesn't use a purse either. I'm lost without mine. I've become accustomed to having a wallet, lipstick, comb, checkbook, pad of paper and pen along with me when I go out. Don't much use any of that stuff, but I've GOT to have it with me!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

emysemys said:


> My daughter doesn't use a purse either. I'm lost without mine. I've become accustomed to having a wallet, lipstick, comb, checkbook, pad of paper and pen along with me when I go out. Don't much use any of that stuff, but I've GOT to have it with me!!



You could just use an iPhone for the pad of paper and pen and checkbook


----------



## Jacqui

Courtney, not fair your hogging all the snow! 

I have a notebook and pens in the truck. I only take them inside, when I go out to eat by myself so I can work on articles while eating.


----------



## Yvonne G

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> You could just use an iPhone for the pad of paper and pen and checkbook



I pay $10 a month for an old lady cell phone service, and the phone is and has been for ever since I got it, sitting on my bed side table plugged into the charger. I have no use for a cell phone. I've said it before and I'll say it again...I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## dannel

No! You're not! My mom cant even turn on a computer without detailed instructions!


----------



## Jacqui

I forgot the cell phone, mine would either be in my hand, on the shopping cart seat, on the table beside me or in my left hand pocket.  I use my cell phone, but only as a phone (either voice or text)


----------



## dannel

Cell in back right pocket, keys in front left, change and guitar pick in front right, and wallet in back left.


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:


> No! You're not! My mom cant even turn on a computer without detailed instructions!



You sound like one of my kids.


----------



## dannel

Haha


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, I knew things went a bit too well this last Saturday when the guys worked on closing off my outside water faucet. They had a really hard time shutting off the water at the street. Well it is looking like they may have broken it. I have a small water leak from under the ground there now.  Just hoping it is on the village's side, so they have to pay for the repairs.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

emysemys said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could just use an iPhone for the pad of paper and pen and checkbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pay $10 a month for an old lady cell phone service, and the phone is and has been for ever since I got it, sitting on my bed side table plugged into the charger. I have no use for a cell phone. I've said it before and I'll say it again...I'm a dinosaur.
Click to expand...


Haha, do you have life alert? "I've fallen and I can't get up!" Only yours would be more like "I've been pushed over by a sulcata and I can't get up (because they keep pushing me back down every time I try!)"




Jacqui said:


> Courtney, not fair your hogging all the snow!



Take it, please! 

Thankfully it was still warm enough on the ground that it came down like snow and landed like rain but I am not ready for snow!!


----------



## dannel

OMG courtney! I just about died reading "I've been pushed over by a sulcata and I can't get up (because they keep pushing me back down every time I try!)"


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Take it, please!
> 
> Thankfully it was still warm enough on the ground that it came down like snow and landed like rain but I am not ready for snow!!



I don't like it when that happens. It increases the chances of it turning into black ice, even ice is bad enough. Atleast with it falling as snow, driving tonight would be safer in your area.


----------



## dannel

Ha! We got about an inch of rain, then it froze. Then snow. Alright for driving, b/c the snow provided grip. Then the plows came and scraped all the snow off so now we just drive on a layer of ice. Good times, good times...


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:


> Ha! We got about an inch of rain, then it froze. Then snow. Alright for driving, b/c the snow provided grip. Then the plows came and scraped all the snow off so now we just drive on a layer of ice. Good times, good times...



Slip sliding awwwaaayyyy, ohhh the nearer your destination, the more you slip slide awwwaayy...


----------



## dannel

Ha!


----------



## Jacqui

Why is it, I can never remember I need a new can opener, until I reach for that first can of beans to add to my hamburger I just cooked for chili?


----------



## dannel

You should just buy 2 next time!


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:


> You should just buy 2 next time!



If I can't remember to get one, how will I remember any better to get two of them?


----------



## dannel

Alarm on your phone on your grocery day.


----------



## Jacqui

dannel said:


> Alarm on your phone on your grocery day.



 I have no idea if my phone even has an alarm, let alone know how to use it.


----------



## dannel

If it was built before 2000, it might not. You make a calendar event and have it ring on that day and display a message.


----------



## Jacqui

I am not sure just how old the cell is.


 I have been having this toothache since the day before Thanksgiving and it just keep getting slowly worse. My dentist appt isn't until next Tuesday.  It is a pain how one tooth starts hurting and then others start taking their turns chiming in too.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

emysemys said:


> I pay $10 a month for an old lady cell phone service, and the phone is and has been for ever since I got it, sitting on my bed side table plugged into the charger. I have no use for a cell phone. I've said it before and I'll say it again...I'm a dinosaur.



Lol, ok!  XD


----------



## Yvonne G

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Haha, do you have life alert? "I've fallen and I can't get up!" Only yours would be more like "I've been pushed over by a sulcata and I can't get up (because they keep pushing me back down every time I try!)"



That's pretty funny, except in reality it would be Misty that doesn't let me back up. She knows she's not supposed to put her feet on me when she jumps, so she jumps (all feet off the ground) then turns sideways in mid air and bumps into me with her shoulder. I just know one of these days I'm going to go flying.

I actually got the cell phone in the first place because its cheaper than Life Alert, but it is doing me no good sitting on my bed side table.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I am not sure just how old the cell is.
> 
> 
> I have been having this toothache since the day before Thanksgiving and it just keep getting slowly worse. My dentist appt isn't until next Tuesday.  It is a pain how one tooth starts hurting and then others start taking their turns chiming in too.


Eek have you been grinding your teeth? I am a teeth hypochondriac in addition to a standard hypochondriac  I might get a sympathy toothache.
Back to the purse discussion. I couldn't get away with no purse due to having to always have spare heart meds, epipen, benadryl cream and benadryl pill. Then I also have like seven lip glosses and a bunch of other random stuff too 



emysemys said:


> That's pretty funny, except in reality it would be Misty that doesn't let me back up. She knows she's not supposed to put her feet on me when she jumps, so she jumps (all feet off the ground) then turns sideways in mid air and bumps into me with her shoulder. I just know one of these days I'm going to go flying.
> 
> I actually got the cell phone in the first place because its cheaper than Life Alert, but it is doing me no good sitting on my bed side table.



My lab does that without the bumping. She sometimes gets over excited and paws me in the side hard. I am also worried that she will jump up and hit me in the face. She has jumped up and nosed me in the face a few times but not hard. One of our friends is extremely tall and the midsection pawing didnt go so well for him in his sweatpants. She got him right in the boys.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty funny, except in reality it would be Misty that doesn't let me back up. She knows she's not supposed to put her feet on me when she jumps, so she jumps (all feet off the ground) then turns sideways in mid air and bumps into me with her shoulder. I just know one of these days I'm going to go flying.
> 
> I actually got the cell phone in the first place because its cheaper than Life Alert, but it is doing me no good sitting on my bed side table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lab does that without the bumping. She sometimes gets over excited and paws me in the side hard. I am also worried that she will jump up and hit me in the face. She has jumped up and nosed me in the face a few times but not hard. One of our friends is extremely tall and the midsection pawing didnt go so well for him in his sweatpants. She got him right in the boys.
Click to expand...


My dog jumps so high so that his paws don't touch me but he slams his nose into mine... I have gotten more than one nose bleed this way -_-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava was never taught to jump up on people. Even if invited, she acts all confused. 
On a side note, I hope everyone subscribes to herp-digest and is reading Alan's wife's â€œ Confessions of a turtle lovers wife" what a great read that all of us can relate to on one level or another.


----------



## cherylim

Morning all! Finding quite a bit of time to browse TFO lately - exciting!

Emrys' new enclosure arrives today. I can't wait! We'll be busy this evening setting it up once we've bought all the required soil...employing Ian to carry it all.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Morning all! Finding quite a bit of time to browse TFO lately - exciting!
> 
> Emrys' new enclosure arrives today. I can't wait! We'll be busy this evening setting it up once we've bought all the required soil...employing Ian to carry it all.



So catch us all up on things. Last I recall Emry had just gotten his last enclosure. You were heavy into wedding plans. Working a couple of days a week from home rather then the office. Doing a lot of bike riding to get into shape for your wedding gown. Had written a children's book, but were trying to get some pictures done for it.


----------



## Yvonne G

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> [
> 
> My dog jumps so high so that his paws don't touch me but he slams his nose into mine... I have gotten more than one nose bleed this way -_-



YES!!! Why do they do that? Misty does that too...not necessarily in a jump though. She punches me so hard with her nose that it feels like I've actually been punched with a fist. With us it usually happens when I'm bending over to pick something up off the floor.


So yesterday I was updating my annual bill sheet...the one that tells me when the big kickers (like homeowner's insurance, car insurance) are due, and I saw that last August had no date paid under the car registration slot. And sure enough, after some more checking, I failed to renew my car registration (never got it in the mail). So I went to the DMV, which is only about a 5 minute drive from my house. I got there at around 3p and didn't get out until 4:30p. That place is a mad house! Anyway...the reason they didn't mail me my registration renewal form was because I failed to have the truck smogged last year at renewal time. So I paid the new registration plus a hefty late fee and came home, feeling I would go first thing in the a.m. to get the truck smogged (can't get my license plate sticker until I prove it was smogged). I decided to look at last year's receipts, and lo and behold! I DID have the truck smogged last year! So after I do my morning chores I'm going to have to go back to the DMV, stand in the no appointments line, get a number and sit in a hard chair waiting for my number to be called. I got to thinking about it and I HAVE 2011 sitcker on my license plate. If they didn't know my truck was smogged, they wouldn't have given me last year's sticker. I'm going to try to get the late fee returned to me. Oh how I HATE to go back there and waste time!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all! Finding quite a bit of time to browse TFO lately - exciting!
> 
> Emrys' new enclosure arrives today. I can't wait! We'll be busy this evening setting it up once we've bought all the required soil...employing Ian to carry it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So catch us all up on things. Last I recall Emry had just gotten his last enclosure. You were heavy into wedding plans. Working a couple of days a week from home rather then the office. Doing a lot of bike riding to get into shape for your wedding gown. Had written a children's book, but were trying to get some pictures done for it.
Click to expand...


Hi Jacqui. I posted this thread when I returned:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-58643.html#axzz2DR2o9Hpz



As a quick run-down, cycling got changed to running, which I love. Have done two official 5k races and I'm doing the country's biggest 10k next May (six days before my wedding, eek!), but I've not been out for a few weeks and will probably avoid it for most of the winter because I'm just too cold. Instead, lots of walking is due this winter as I look after my goddaughter.

I'm now running my own business, which is why I've had free time to retun, and I've sold about thirty copies of that book. Emrys' new enclosure, due in the next 31 minutes (better not be late!) is a 4ftx4ft sand pit to take up half the floor space in my office. Building project tonight.


It's here, it's here!

It was mostly easy to build, but I need Ian's help for the last bit and to help me move the old one. A quick preview:







The top of the enclosure (seen on the right-hand side) isn't sealed into place yet, and there'll be another one on the other side. We also need to remove the light fitting from the existing table and fix it to the new one. It's looking better than I expected, so far. Can't wait to get it all in place. Going to need a LOT of soil from the shop.

Now, I really need to get the house tidy so that I can bribe Ian to help...


----------



## ijmccollum

Well back to work after a day lethargy. I took the day off yesterday because the virus that snuck up on me left me limp as a noodle. I even had to take a rest while texting my boss that I wouln't be in that day.

Warren Betta and his roomies made it okay through the long weekend. I think he was really happy to see me though -- his little fins did the fandango.


----------



## Kerryann

This morning I am making my team move to another area then where they sit now. Oddly enough it's the first place they sat in this building but it's in a completely different area then they currently sit. I told them all that they can't move to due to network and phone restrictions until noon but it was because I was decorating the new area with homecoming signs and balloons. I got pizza being delivered along with a bunch of desserts and a "homecoming" cake. I am so excited to see their faces when they go over to start moving their stuff and find out I threw them a party 
Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> This morning I am making my team move to another area then where they sit now. Oddly enough it's the first place they sat in this building but it's in a completely different area then they currently sit. I told them all that they can't move to due to network and phone restrictions until noon but it was because I was decorating the new area with homecoming signs and balloons. I got pizza being delivered along with a bunch of desserts and a "homecoming" cake. I am so excited to see their faces when they go over to start moving their stuff and find out I threw them a party
> Happy Tuesday everyone



That sounds great! If I were still working for someone else, I'd want it to be someone like you.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I am finally pretty happy with my tortoise enclosure and am now moving on to fretting about my crested gecko's. Oh the joys of being a reptile owner with a panic disorder. 




emysemys said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> My dog jumps so high so that his paws don't touch me but he slams his nose into mine... I have gotten more than one nose bleed this way -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! Why do they do that? Misty does that too...not necessarily in a jump though. She punches me so hard with her nose that it feels like I've actually been punched with a fist. With us it usually happens when I'm bending over to pick something up off the floor.
Click to expand...


I have my own theories as to why they do it but have learned long ago not to give them because it won't be long before Tom comes by and tells me I have it all wrong, haha




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava was never taught to jump up on people. Even if invited, she acts all confused.



Oh, Apollo knows he's not allowed to jump on people... that's why he gets around it by jumping in FRONT of people... In his mind, no paws=okay  SNEAKY DEVIL!


----------



## Jacqui

I think Kerryann will do anything to have a reason to make a party out of it. Yes, I am envious of that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava loves to tear paper towels into tiny pieces. Apparently she thought these were three green onesâ€¦

View attachment 32941


----------



## Jacqui

Darn dug out an old cd/disc/radio and found a cord to work on it. Sadly I can't get it to actually work. So much for getting to listen to Christmas songs. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava loves to tear paper towels into tiny pieces. Apparently she thought these were three green onesâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 32941



I had a cat who use to steal money and also underwear.


----------



## dannel

Ok then.....


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I think Kerryann will do anything to have a reason to make a party out of it. Yes, I am envious of that.



Oh yes and my employees had the best time. They were very hateful about me parading them over to their new space but then were laughing and having a good time when the CEO called everyone over to welcome them to their new area and gave them their homecoming crowns. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava loves to tear paper towels into tiny pieces. Apparently she thought these were three green onesâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 32941


Eek.. thank god my dogs haven't done that. Thou, it's not because they are good dogs but more because they haven't had the opportunity. 



Jacqui said:


> Darn dug out an old cd/disc/radio and found a cord to work on it. Sadly I can't get it to actually work. So much for getting to listen to Christmas songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ava loves to tear paper towels into tiny pieces. Apparently she thought these were three green onesâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 32941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a cat who use to steal money and also underwear.
Click to expand...




I need to get a cat that steals money and brings it to me.  My dog sometimes steals underwear and socks  Animals are sick 

Well, I was supposed to work from home tomorrow but now.. I have to come into the office for at least an hour


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Our turquoise guppy died today


----------



## dannel

I'm so sorry.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

ugh, there are some people in the world today...

This guy has been listing his Russian tortoise on craigslist for probably a month, lowering the price each time he posts. He started out at $120 and is now down to $55. 

I finally contacted him and told him he may have better luck becoming a member here and listing his tortoise for sale on the forums. I was REALLY nice in my email. His response was a rant about how he doesn't need help finding a home for his tortoise and if I don't want it for myself, don't contact him.

Okay then........


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some people's children! There are a bunch in my area on CL as well. One is a healthy three legged male. I usually contact them and ask what the husbandry has been and that if they want it to go to a good home to consider me. The buck typically out ways that option. I've gotten two Sulcatas though because the gal said I was the only person that asked more than how much. She wanted them to go to a good home, that's what they have here.


----------



## BowandWalter

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Our turquoise guppy died today



Male guppies rarely live long, I think two or three has been the longest I've had one live. If you breed your own the life spans increase drastically. I'm sure he enjoyed your tanks more then a tank at the pet store.


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Our turquoise guppy died today



sorry


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

BowandWalter said:


> Male guppies rarely live long, I think two or three has been the longest I've had one live. If you breed your own the life spans increase drastically. I'm sure he enjoyed your tanks more then a tank at the pet store.



It's only been a week since we have had him. We ate going to return him and get different fish :') Still, we loved him :'(


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava loves to tear paper towels into tiny pieces. Apparently she thought these were three green onesâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 32941



I think you're right...Ava and Misty are twins separated at birth. Can I see a face picture of her?


I should be banned from the store unless I'm accompanied by a responsible adult. On my way home from the DMV I stopped at the store and bought a half gallon of ice cream (anyone notice it's not a half gallon anymore?), a bag of miniature Rollos, a bag of Hershey's milk chocolate bits and a tube of sour cream and onion Pringles. I ate myself sick. Groan.


----------



## BowandWalter

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> It's only been a week since we have had him. We ate going to return him and get different fish :') Still, we loved him :'(



There's a lot of things that can go wrong for guppies during shipping, he was probably negatively impacted by that. I'm always sad when one of my males dies, I cried when Mr. Incredible died, I was lucky that he made it to three.




emysemys said:


> I think you're right...Ava and Misty are twins separated at birth. Can I see a face picture of her?
> 
> 
> I should be banned from the store unless I'm accompanied by a responsible adult. On my way home from the DMV I stopped at the store and bought a half gallon of ice cream (anyone notice it's not a half gallon anymore?), a bag of miniature Rollos, a bag of Hershey's milk chocolate bits and a tube of sour cream and onion Pringles. I ate myself sick. Groan.





You would fit in well in my dorm... That's how we eat whenever we have exams, one of us is almost always having an exam.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, here she is. She got all sheepish and camera shyâ€¦

View attachment 32961



She did have a red female litter mateâ€¦but we're in Oregon.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, here she is. She got all sheepish and camera shyâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 32961
> 
> 
> 
> She did have a red female litter mateâ€¦but we're in Oregon.





I love the dog pics. They have such cute noses. 

I had an angel fish die last week.  His name was Johann and he was a good fish. We had him for a long time. He was buried in our fish graveyard.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

BowandWalter said:


> There's a lot of things that can go wrong for guppies during shipping, he was probably negatively impacted by that. I'm always sad when one of my males dies, I cried when Mr. Incredible died, I was lucky that he made it to three.



We got him from PetSmart :-/


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I haven't had fish in a while since my last one died. Well, I had a betta I got freshman year of college and he lived up to the summer of senior year. I got him as an adult too and for one week of spring break he lived in a ziploc bag (left open when not moving) in a kleenex box in the back seat of my car since no one was around to watch him. 

My dogs are silly things. They too do the vertical jump right in front of me. They're male labs and I figured they'd start calming down by now but no.. One's a few months over 5 and the other turns 6 in less than a week. 

If you like big dog noses, Prince is your dog: 






Oh, sorry.. that's not him. Buuut at a glance I swear they used my dog as the model





And my other lab, Dante





As you can tell, ignorance is bliss  

On a non-pet note, I finally go back to work tomorrow. After them trying to call me in black friday and having a week off since my last work day I guess it'll be nice to be making some money again. But I did hang Christmas lights on the front porch and make peppermint bark.  Was easy to make, melted the chocolate in the microwave and sacrificed 2 of my candy canes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, here she is. She got all sheepish and camera shyâ€¦
> 
> 
> She did have a red female litter mateâ€¦but we're in Oregon.



OMG! I love her! Except for the color, she looks just like Misty. I can see that give-me-a-minute-and-I'll-jump-your-bones look on her face.


----------



## Jacqui

Just chased off my chubby little visitor. No not my hubby or Santa.   It's a 'possum that has decided our front porch is a wonderful spot and the catfood buffet 5 star.  He is a cute pudgy fellow. I keep warning him that in a few weeks, my youngest will be spending the night and he has a deep dislike for them. The kind of dislike that can be fatal.


----------



## tortadise

Have you tried fox urine Jacqui?


----------



## BowandWalter

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> We got him from PetSmart :-/



For fish I hold PetSmart in low regard, they're cheap but it's always at your cost in the end when things you care about die. If you want to keep guppies I would definitely suggest breeding your own, or getting young fry. Guppies do so much better when they've had good care all their lives. If I lived closer to you I'd offer you some of the albinos and yellows I've been working with, my home bred ones usually live long healthy lives of over 3 years. I've never had much luck with store bought males, they only ever make it a year at best, and I mean extreme crazy amounts of care best.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Have you tried fox urine Jacqui?



Nopers, never had the hankering to try a swallow of that.


----------



## tortadise

haha. Not to drink silly. It works pretty good. you just sprinkle around the house and or place it in large quantities in jars around the house. usually deters animals like opposums, and skunks. Worth a try.


----------



## wellington

tortadise said:


> haha. Not to drink silly. It works pretty good. you just sprinkle around the house and or place it in large quantities in jars around the house. usually deters animals like opposums, and skunks. Worth a try.



I just gotta ask. How do you get the fox to pee in the jar?


----------



## tortadise

Im not sure. I get it at feed stores or tractor supply. That is a great question though of how they get it.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

tortadise said:


> Im not sure. I get it at feed stores or tractor supply. That is a great question though of how they get it.



I'm sure it involves captive foxes... I can just imagine a bunch of them being forced into wire cages so their pee goes down into some sort of container below  OOR lets hope it's my other random vision of them training the foxes to pee on command. Haha.




BowandWalter said:


> TortoiseBoy1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got him from PetSmart :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For fish I hold PetSmart in low regard, they're cheap but it's always at your cost in the end when things you care about die. If you want to keep guppies I would definitely suggest breeding your own, or getting young fry. Guppies do so much better when they've had good care all their lives. If I lived closer to you I'd offer you some of the albinos and yellows I've been working with, my home bred ones usually live long healthy lives of over 3 years. I've never had much luck with store bought males, they only ever make it a year at best, and I mean extreme crazy amounts of care best.
Click to expand...


I honestly have no idea how long my Endler's live... all I know is I started out with 5 of 'em and now I've got about 20-30 adults.... who knows if any of those original five are around or not!? And I have my own little ecosystem full of lots of shrimp and two assassin snails, so I bet the carcasses don't last long


Speaking of fish... the front of my twenty gallon fish tank has been clouding over... it isn't hard water stains or anything like that, and it isn't on the inside or the outside of the tank, it's IN the glass. So I was pissed... here was a tank that I put all kinds of time and money into that was starting to look like crap even though I made it look awesome... So I got a wild idea tonight after almost a year of just dealing with it.

I took the picture off the back and sure enough it was crystal clear... so I drained half the tank, flip flopped all the drift wood and live plants (I felt so terrible uprooting them, and was surprised to find that one of the smallest ones had a root system that literally took up the whole tank), then I flip flopped the filter, heater, hood, etc. drained even more of the water and then flipped the whole tank with the help of my mother.

Now that I think about it... that could have ended terribly, with 30 pounds of gravel, 3 or so gallons of water, a bajillion little fish, and a whole lotta shattered glass all over my bedroom floor...... but thankfully all went as planned and my tank looks better than it has in months!


----------



## BowandWalter

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I'm sure it involves captive foxes... I can just imagine a bunch of them being forced into wire cages so their pee goes down into some sort of container below  OOR lets hope it's my other random vision of them training the foxes to pee on command. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea how long my Endler's live... all I know is I started out with 5 of 'em and now I've got about 20-30 adults.... who knows if any of those original five are around or not!? And I have my own little ecosystem full of lots of shrimp and two assassin snails, so I bet the carcasses don't last long





It's easier to tell with fancy guppies because they all look different. The one Endlers I kept in my group lived for a year, when I head home I'll get to see if he fathered any of the fry that were born before I left for school.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

BowandWalter said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it involves captive foxes... I can just imagine a bunch of them being forced into wire cages so their pee goes down into some sort of container below  OOR lets hope it's my other random vision of them training the foxes to pee on command. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea how long my Endler's live... all I know is I started out with 5 of 'em and now I've got about 20-30 adults.... who knows if any of those original five are around or not!? And I have my own little ecosystem full of lots of shrimp and two assassin snails, so I bet the carcasses don't last long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easier to tell with fancy guppies because they all look different. The one Endlers I kept in my group lived for a year, when I head home I'll get to see if he fathered any of the fry that were born before I left for school.
Click to expand...




I really wish that I had room for another tank so that I could try out some hybrids. I definitely want to keep a group of of pure Endlers, but at the same time I think the hybrids look really cool, like the tigers and the all blue. If I was really that creative I would totally be culling my stock because I have gotten some really neat looking males... I have a couple sword tailed pure strain endlers right now that look super awesome. I love love love the high red and high yellow ones and if any of those ever pop up in my population I am definitely going to start culling like crazy


----------



## BowandWalter

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I really wish that I had room for another tank so that I could try out some hybrids. I definitely want to keep a group of of pure Endlers, but at the same time I think the hybrids look really cool, like the tigers and the all blue. If I was really that creative I would totally be culling my stock because I have gotten some really neat looking males... I have a couple sword tailed pure strain endlers right now that look super awesome. I love love love the high red and high yellow ones and if any of those ever pop up in my population I am definitely going to start culling like crazy



I'll have to post pictures of mine when I get home, provided they haven't just been eaten by the angelfish.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I did my good deed for the day. I was sitting at my laptop, when outside on the porch there was this loud screechy cry. I had no idea what it was, my first thought was a funny sounding new born kitten. I rushed out to see on of the cats with a woodpecker. I chased down the cat, until I scared her enough she released it. My second of thinking victory was mine, was short lived.  As the bird started to take off, only to get about four feet away and a couple of feet in the air, with a mighty flying leap another cat grabbed it. Thus I found myself chasing a very fast cat across the yard and into the garage. Stumbling around and over things to try to get the cat, was probally quite funny to have watched. Finally I chased the cat off and was lucky enough to capture the bird. At this point I am wondering if my batteries in the camera are charged (they aren't), so I could show you the woodpecker. Let me tell you this, those beaks on woodpeckers are really strong.  When not trying to eat me alive, this bird has the loudest voice, one making all the folks at the post office (local gossip center) take notice. *blush* I quickly went across the street, released it in some tree/brush, hoping it was not actually injured just shocky and hurried back home before cats followed me.

So how was your morning?


----------



## Edna

My morning has been BORING compared to your adventure, Jacqui. I'm too sick to spend the day with a classroom full of first graders, so am catching up on some things at home. And planning that trip to Yvonne's place for next summer.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had a cat who use to steal money and also underwear. [/QUOTE]

Here is a fun picture of Ava. We realized she was too quite and when my wife found her, she was standing in her crate with my wife's bra hanging around her neck! She didn't chew it up, but she knew she was very busted.


View attachment 32996


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Well I did my good deed for the day. I was sitting at my laptop, when outside on the porch there was this loud screechy cry. I had no idea what it was, my first thought was a funny sounding new born kitten. I rushed out to see on of the cats with a woodpecker. I chased down the cat, until I scared her enough she released it. My second of thinking victory was mine, was short lived.  As the bird started to take off, only to get about four feet away and a couple of feet in the air, with a mighty flying leap another cat grabbed it. Thus I found myself chasing a very fast cat across the yard and into the garage. Stumbling around and over things to try to get the cat, was probally quite funny to have watched. Finally I chased the cat off and was lucky enough to capture the bird. At this point I am wondering if my batteries in the camera are charged (they aren't), so I could show you the woodpecker. Let me tell you this, those beaks on woodpeckers are really strong.  When not trying to eat me alive, this bird has the loudest voice, one making all the folks at the post office (local gossip center) take notice. *blush* I quickly went across the street, released it in some tree/brush, hoping it was not actually injured just shocky and hurried back home before cats followed me.
> 
> So how was your morning?



That's so sweet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, here are some more pictures of Ava;

View attachment 32998

We call this, â€œNo Sharky"



View attachment 32999

A rare nap with her BFF, Rodeo


View attachment 33000

Some mornings it's just too cold



View attachment 33002

Playing with toys can be exhausting


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is a fun picture of Ava. We realized she was too quite and when my wife found her, she was standing in her crate with my wife's bra hanging around her neck! She didn't chew it up, but she knew she was very busted.



Too funny!


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken wrote:
(Here is a fun picture of Ava. We realized she was too quite and when my wife found her, she was standing in her crate with my wife's bra hanging around her neck! She didn't chew it up, but she knew she was very busted.)



No pun intended right LOL

Btw, she looks so quilty


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I was worried that my baby crested gecko wasn't eating so I broke the "no touch for a week" rule and hand fed her the crested gecko diet. She must just be lazy because she happily ate it all up... then I put her back and watched her catch a cricket with a mouth full of coco coir too... that's when I decided she is not getting crickets anymore, sorry Petunia!


----------



## dannel

Woah! You changed your pic!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

dannel said:


> Woah! You changed your pic!



me? Yeah, I decided it was long overdue since my other picture was taken the day I got Carl almost 6 months ago.... Holy cow I've almost had Carl for six months :O time really flies


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a cat who use to steal money and also underwear.



Here is a fun picture of Ava. We realized she was too quite and when my wife found her, she was standing in her crate with my wife's bra hanging around her neck! She didn't chew it up, but she knew she was very busted.


View attachment 32996

[/quote]

Your dog is possessed too? Mine is for sure


----------



## Jacqui

Okay guys, please keep those dog pictures coming. I just got back from my local garden center and they had the cutest little female chi puppy for sale. I need strength.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Uggh, chihuahuas..... no offense. 

Besides Jacqui, don't shop, adopt!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Uggh, chihuahuas..... no offense.
> 
> Besides Jacqui, don't shop, adopt!



I use to feel that way about Chi dogs and then I had one. I love fiesty!! Let's see I can pay money, have to jump through hoops and not know where the dog came from or pay the same money, no hoops and know a little background... hmmm I actualy think shopping is the easier way to go.  I am not honestly that thrilled with most of the rescues around here to be honest.

I was going to ask, is the dog your fostering one of the ones on the last Craig's ad your group did?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Okay guys, please keep those dog pictures coming. I just got back from my local garden center and they had the cutest little female chi puppy for sale. I need strength.



Our neighbor has a deer headed chihuahua. She is tiny. Her poops are size of a Russian tort.


----------



## Yvonne G

If someone pointed a gun at my head and said I had to get a chihuahua or get shot, I'd want the Taco Bell dog.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> If someone pointed a gun at my head and said I had to get a chihuahua or get shot, I'd want the Taco Bell dog.



Does he come with tacos???


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone pointed a gun at my head and said I had to get a chihuahua or get shot, I'd want the Taco Bell dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he come with tacos???
Click to expand...


No but he talks.. so that there is a gold mine  You could hook him up with Tom and be a star millionaire dog owner. 

My dog likes to punch men in the nuts  Is that a marketable skill?


----------



## Jacqui

I wouldn't want a talking Chi, barking is bad enough.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uggh, chihuahuas..... no offense.
> 
> Besides Jacqui, don't shop, adopt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to feel that way about Chi dogs and then I had one. I love fiesty!! Let's see I can pay money, have to jump through hoops and not know where the dog came from or pay the same money, no hoops and know a little background... hmmm I actualy think shopping is the easier way to go.  I am not honestly that thrilled with most of the rescues around here to be honest.
> 
> I was going to ask, is the dog your fostering one of the ones on the last Craig's ad your group did?
Click to expand...


Yeah, he was. I have gotten way better pictures of him since those were put up. I actually made the craigslist ad 

And if you are going to shop, at least get one from a decent breeder instead of some random idiot or a puppy mill




emysemys said:


> If someone pointed a gun at my head and said I had to get a chihuahua or get shot, I'd want the Taco Bell dog.



If someone said that to me I would probably be dead 

I'm sure plenty chihauhaus are fine but I have never met a good one and I have met a lot of 'em


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> And if you are going to shop, at least get one from a decent breeder instead of some random idiot or a puppy mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone pointed a gun at my head and said I had to get a chihuahua or get shot, I'd want the Taco Bell dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone said that to me I would probably be dead
> 
> I'm sure plenty chihauhaus are fine but I have never met a good one and I have met a lot of 'em
Click to expand...




As apposed to buying (only it's called adopting) the same dog from those same breeders from an adoption place? I actually when looking at a dog (unless I am wanting to breed or show in confermation), let only my heart do the talking. Something that is going to be a pet, I could care less were it comes from, as long as the dog and I click.

Like I said, before having my own chi, I never met one you could pay me to take. That one dog turned me around about the breed and I can understand why chi lovers are chi lovers.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> As apposed to buying (only it's called adopting) the same dog from those same breeders from an adoption place? I actually when looking at a dog (unless I am wanting to breed or show in confermation), let only my heart do the talking. Something that is going to be a pet, I could care less were it comes from, as long as the dog and I click.
> 
> Like I said, before having my own chi, I never met one you could pay me to take. That one dog turned me around about the breed and I can understand why chi lovers are chi lovers.



No, as opposed to adopting from a shelter full of animals that are just as "clickable" (haha) as puppies at a breeder and absolutely none of the money from the adoption goes to breeding  Rescues get plenty of well bred dogs all the time, and they are usually cheap. For example, we have a herding bred little pup right now that was sold to a cattle farmer with no former training for $800. It was the first herding dog this guy ever owned and he couldn't manage to train her right so he gave her to rescue and decided to start with a trained, and even more expensive, dog. Now we are adopting her out for $130 to a guy that is going to actually train her to herd.


----------



## pdrobber

Good morning

I've been looking at uromastyx the past few days, wanting a lizard...anyone have experience? Also found two leopard yearlings on craigslist, $80 each...tempting.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Courtney, my thought is I spent years working in shelters and taking in various strays over the years. I have done my fair share for helping them, so I don't feel the need to have to rescue another animal. I don't normally go looking for an animal, it's more fate brings them to me. I see the advantage of both buying a dog or a puppy from a breeder or buying one from a shelter. I have not bought a dog from a breeder for well over 35 years now (actually those last ones were two dobermans). Plus as a rule, I personally am not a puppy person, I like older dogs. Which is another reason most of my animals have always been homeless dogs, except for the ones I trained and showed. Thing is, unless some dog comes into my life thanks to fate, I am looking more towards buying a dog from a breeder because I want to get back into obedience plus try agility.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I have no problem buying from breeders, both of my dogs are from breeders, but I just can't stand all those stupid craigslist ads from people trying to make a buck off of their two pet quality dogs in the backyard. A lot of people consider them to be breeders. I consider them to be idiots.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, I resent that remark...my Misty comes from the back yard breeder background. Well, on second thought, she sometimes does act like an idiot!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

emysemys said:


> Hey, I resent that remark...my Misty comes from the back yard breeder background. Well, on second thought, she sometimes does act like an idiot!



I wasn't talking about the dogs being idiots, I was talking about the people being idiots, haha


----------



## Jacqui

I think it's all about what your wanting from the dog. Are you wanting a pet, a working animal, a show animal, ect.., I have goten some great animals from "backyard" breeders, shelters, "quality" breeders, and as strays in my own yard.




pdrobber said:


> Good morning
> 
> I've been looking at uromastyx the past few days, wanting a lizard...anyone have experience? Also found two leopard yearlings on craigslist, $80 each...tempting.



Sorry, no uro experience myself.


----------



## cherylim

Just finished my Christmas shopping. Woo!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm not doubting that backyard breeders have some great animals. It's the whole idea of it that bothers me. Shelters and rescues try hard every day just to bring back some of these animals that have been abused or neglected. A good breeder has paid so much attention to detail in the genetics that they will be able to tell you almost exactly what you're getting. Then backyard breeders can post an ad on the internet asking for half a fortune for a puppy that they haven't put half the time, effort, or money into compared to people that actually care about their animals. They are in it solely for the money which, to me, is despicable.


----------



## Jacqui

No matter wher the animal comes from and no matter what price is paid for it (and this includes all animals) there will still be abuse and neglect. Heck even some shelters and rescues are guilty of the same thing. For many of us, price is something to look at. IF I can get the same animal for $100 from some backyard breeder compared to a quality breeder asking $800 or the rescue asking $250, I will go with the cheap one, if it meets my needs (and if it "speaks" to me). Perhaps buying from the "backyard" breeder in the first place would keep this one dog from ever having to end up in the shelter... sorta cut out the middleman in this bad story.  Just another possible way to look at things.

It is such a great day ouside today. I have been enjoying my short breaks out there doing yardwork... and watching kitties being silly. 




cherylim said:


> Just finished my Christmas shopping. Woo!



I have a tshirt at WalMart to pick up for my oldest daughter and then I am done. Helps that we aren't really giving each other gifts this year.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> No matter wher the animal comes from and no matter what price is paid for it (and this includes all animals) there will still be abuse and neglect. Heck even some shelters and rescues are guilty of the same thing. For many of us, price is something to look at. IF I can get the same animal for $100 from some backyard breeder compared to a quality breeder asking $800 or the rescue asking $250, I will go with the cheap one, if it meets my needs (and if it "speaks" to me). Perhaps buying from the "backyard" breeder in the first place would keep this one dog from ever having to end up in the shelter... sorta cut out the middleman in this bad story.  Just another possible way to look at things.
> 
> It is such a great day ouside today. I have been enjoying my short breaks out there doing yardwork... and watching kitties being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my Christmas shopping. Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tshirt at WalMart to pick up for my oldest daughter and then I am done. Helps that we aren't really giving each other gifts this year.
Click to expand...




They aren't the same dog though because a rescue and good breeder will be able to give you a better idea of the dog's temperament... Plus a dog from a good breeder is pretty much guaranteed to have good genetics, and a dog from a rescue is already spayed/neutered, microchipped, and has had all their shots, etc. 

FINISHED Christmas shopping? Sheesh, I haven't started!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> They aren't the same dog though because a rescue and good breeder will be able to give you a better idea of the dog's temperament... Plus a dog from a good breeder is pretty much guaranteed to have good genetics, and a dog from a rescue is already spayed/neutered, microchipped, and has had all their shots, etc.



Both the breeders can show you the parents most of the time, the rescue can not. The breeders (both once more) most often offer you a puppy which you can raise to be the dog you want it to be. A rescue because it's an older dog can give you a guess as to what it's temperment an be, but your the one who also have to live with what the animal has already become and try to modify it. I know, I have a lab mix who I have been working with for years from a poor puppyhood. It's an on going thing, with moments when the past comes back to the dog. So much easier to correct bad behavior in a puppy or a dog who has not had it ingrained in him. Some would say those dogs from the "good" breeders have also been bred so much for looks, they no longer are able to do the working they were meant to do. You may also buy a dog from a non rescue and also get the same shots, chipping, s/n as buying from a rescue. Like with everything in life, you just can not make blanket statements, you need to look at each case all by itself.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I would not consider a breeder that breeds for looks a good one... I am not into conformation at all. Duel purpose dogs are awesome but rare, and a good working line dog is hard to come by, unfortunately.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I would not consider a breeder that breeds for looks a good one... I am not into conformation at all. Duel purpose dogs are awesome but rare, and a good working line dog is hard to come by, unfortunately.



Like I have said, it all comes down to what your wanting the dog for.

Yumm fresh out of the oven sweet tater pie with whip cream on top.


----------



## BowandWalter

Rescuing a dog is a double sided coin, it's great that you save something, but it can take years to reverse the wrongs other people have done. My dog Cricket, only now, after 6 years, will let people other then myself and a few close friends pet her. That's a long time to be dealing with issues that happened before she was even mine. We've always rescued dogs, and it's always been a lot of work. I know that now that my parents are getting older they feel more like getting a puppy and raising it properly is the way to go, it's to hard dealing with dogs who have extreme problems.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Not all rescue dogs have problems, it's actually a very select few. Most of the time it's kind of embarassing because my foster dogs are better behaved than my own


----------



## BowandWalter

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Not all rescue dogs have problems, it's actually a very select few. Most of the time it's kind of embarassing because my foster dogs are better behaved than my own




Maybe it's different in the states. In Canada people usually only give up their dogs because the dogs are to screwed up for them to deal with anymore. It's usually dogs with a taste for cats, or livestock, or dogs who are so nervous they can't be left alone. One we rehabbed actually flipped a cow over a fence, luckily it was our friends cow, so she didn't get shot.


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> Maybe it's different in the states. In Canada people usually only give up their dogs because the dogs are to screwed up for them to deal with anymore. It's usually dogs with a taste for cats, or livestock, or dogs who are so nervous they can't be left alone. One we rehabbed actually flipped a cow over a fence, luckily it was our friends cow, so she didn't get shot.



That does tend to be the most often reason to give up any animal... it's too big, does damage, is uncontrolable, ect.., Most of our rescues have not been too bad after they are taught what to do or not to do. Mister, the black lab mix is another story. First off, I honestly think the dog has a low IQ. You have to constantly be refreshing and reinforcing his behavior. I have him so he will come when called, even when he escapes. Thankfully he has learned to not try to escape very often. He tends to be his old self more around my son and husband, who do not work with him. He no longer attacks any dog or puppy that comes within his line of sight. It has taken years to get to this point. He is also the only animal who nobody in the family has ever really loved or wanted to have around.  I didn't know such an animal could happen. He still gets his walks, his share of play, love, and attention time, just not that deep emotional bonding.


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a cat who use to steal money and also underwear.



Here is a fun picture of Ava. We realized she was too quite and when my wife found her, she was standing in her crate with my wife's bra hanging around her neck! She didn't chew it up, but she knew she was very busted.


View attachment 32996

[/quote]

Wow! Talk about a set of highlights............
....the beamimg eyes you know!


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Wow! Talk about a set of highlights............
> ....the beamimg eyes you know!



 After fighting cobwebs, moving a couple of heavy totes, and getting my nose working over time, that chuckle was well needed.


----------



## Kerryann

Funny story.. It was a Kerry thing totally.
Yesterday I had a guy here cleaning my carpets and he came down from upstairs upset and told me had been working on a strain for over twenty minutes and couldn't get it out. 
So I went upstairs and was shocked by this huge stain. I was mortified and thought my lab did a naughty or something. I then looked up and realized it was a shadow from an ornament hanging from the light fixture. Omg never laughed so hard.


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> Funny story.. It was a Kerry thing totally.
> Yesterday I had a guy here cleaning my carpets and he came down from upstairs upset and told me had been working on a strain for over twenty minutes and couldn't get it out.
> So I went upstairs and was shocked by this huge stain. I was mortified and thought my lab did a naughty or something. I then looked up and realized it was a shadow from an ornament hanging from the light fixture. Omg never laughed so hard.



OMG, LMAO, that is too funny. I bet the carpet guy felt stupid.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

We just put up our Christmas tree!!!!! Hooray!!!!!  And we are going to put up our decorations soon  I LOVE Christmas season!!!!!! I am the mane decorator in our house


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> We just put up our Christmas tree!!!!! Hooray!!!!!  And we are going to put up our decorations soon  I LOVE Christmas season!!!!!! I am the mane decorator in our house



This is the time of year, I wish (just for the month) I had no cats or atleast cats that did not want to include the tree as part of their playground.  I miss having a real tree up.  Even went shopping through the local garden center's real tree section. I love the smell.




Kerryann said:


> Funny story.. It was a Kerry thing totally.
> Yesterday I had a guy here cleaning my carpets and he came down from upstairs upset and told me had been working on a strain for over twenty minutes and couldn't get it out.
> So I went upstairs and was shocked by this huge stain. I was mortified and thought my lab did a naughty or something. I then looked up and realized it was a shadow from an ornament hanging from the light fixture. Omg never laughed so hard.



 Poor guy.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I used to have this cockatiel that LOVED baths, she would go nuts for them. So I would mist her down all the time. She was kinda funny, while you were misting her she would start swaying around and rubbing up on things, trying to get as wet and clean as possible I guess, haha. 

Well one time, I misted her down, left for about ten minutes, and came back to see her covered in what looked like blood. I freaked out, grabbed her, and started running my fingers through her feathers, trying to find the injury. She was just angry because she didn't like being manhandled, didn't act like she was in any pain which seemed impossible due to all the blood. 

Turns out, she was rubbing up against one of the toys in the cage and apparently the nontoxic red paint they use on bird toys is water soluble


----------



## Jacqui

Animals and children love to give their parents/caretakers heart failure.


*Morning!*


----------



## cherylim

Having a lovely day looking after my goddaughter. 90 minutes of screaming this morning but she's been great since. Very excited about the weekend - going to my favourite 'shopping centre'!

It's a great little place. A converted mill. The ground floor is made to look like a Victorian street, with gas lamps and lots of little shops selling clothes, accessories, second hand items, memorabilia, toys and food. Upstairs there's an old-fashioned arcade and loads of handcrafted furniture, then the third floor is lots of individual little stalls selling nostalgic goodies and second-hand items. There's a cocktail/wine bar, a little coffee shop and (the reason we're going this weekend) a Christmas shop.

Then, just one more week before a night at a luxury hotel in the Lake District. I've never been anywhere as amazing. It's six times what I usually pay for a night in a hotel, but it's free because of Ian's work. All he has to do is review it!

Oh, and tomorrow is advent calendar day - yay!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Oh, and tomorrow is advent calendar day - yay!



So what does that really mean? Like what are you doing for it?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and tomorrow is advent calendar day - yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that really mean? Like what are you doing for it?
Click to expand...


Opening the first door of the advent calendar. 

I get overly excited about having a bite of chocolate for breakfast...


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Opening the first door of the advent calendar.
> 
> I get overly excited about having a bite of chocolate for breakfast...



 I understand. Not a big chocolate lover here, except for white chocolate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> I understand. Not a big chocolate lover here, except for white chocolate.



White chocolate is not chocolate except by name.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Not a big chocolate lover here, except for white chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White chocolate is not chocolate except by name.
Click to expand...


Sorta true, as it does not contain the cocoa solids that the other chocolates do. I think it makes it taste so much better.


----------



## cherylim

I prefer white chocolate. Though, nothing beats a mix of white and milk.


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn it...darn it...darn it!!!!!!

I wish I would listen to my doggie better. Its all my fault and I feel so bad!

The two times she's had an accident in the house it was my fault. Just now she came up to me and put her chin on my thigh as I'm sitting here on the computer. I told her she was a good dog and petted her head a couple times, then went back to the computer. She sat there for another few seconds then went away. Next thing I hear is some scratching on the carpet in the other room. The light bulb goes off over my head and sure enough, there's a big poop on my living room carpet.

She tried to tell me. Why wouldn't I listen? But I had to scold her and tell her she was a bad dog and I put her outside...in the rain. Now I'm suffering from extreme guilt pangs. Poor Misty. Her momma is so stupid.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Darn it...darn it...darn it!!!!!!
> 
> I wish I would listen to my doggie better. Its all my fault and I feel so bad!
> 
> The two times she's had an accident in the house it was my fault. Just now she came up to me and put her chin on my thigh as I'm sitting here on the computer. I told her she was a good dog and petted her head a couple times, then went back to the computer. She sat there for another few seconds then went away. Next thing I hear is some scratching on the carpet in the other room. The light bulb goes off over my head and sure enough, there's a big poop on my living room carpet.
> 
> She tried to tell me. Why wouldn't I listen? But I had to scold her and tell her she was a bad dog and I put her outside...in the rain. Now I'm suffering from extreme guilt pangs. Poor Misty. Her momma is so stupid.



Aww that always worries me too because my lab kind of does the same thing no matter what she wants. She comes over and eyeballs me all excited. Sometimes I am slow to react because it could be anything from having to go potty, wanting water, or maybe Timmy fell into the year jar again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Sorta true, as it does not contain the cocoa solids that the other chocolates do. I think it makes it taste so much better.



Sorta true? Cocoa or lack of would be the operative here I believe. If not, apples and nutter-butter-sandwich cookies would be considered the same.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

White chocolate is still made out of the cocoa bean. It's the cocoa butter instead of the cocoa powder, so I would still consider it chocolate 


Hey, Jacqui, is this your car?


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers it's not mine!   I will admit to thinking about it, but gave it up quickly because think of the cost to put all my critters up there.


----------



## luvpetz27

Hey emysemys......dont be so hard on yourself!! I am sure she will forgive you!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> ... or maybe Timmy fell into the year jar again



I need this explained, please.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... or maybe Timmy fell into the year jar again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this explained, please.
Click to expand...


Yeah I was gonna wait for someone else to ask but it confused the heck out of me too.....


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... or maybe Timmy fell into the year jar again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this explained, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I was gonna wait for someone else to ask but it confused the heck out of me too.....
Click to expand...


 Never fear, I will always ask the questions.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, usually Timmy falls into the well...I don't really know what a year jar is, but was waiting for Jacqui to pose the question. 



...and I LOVE the picture of the car with all the cat silhouettes on the back window!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well, usually Timmy falls into the well...I don't really know what a year jar is, but was waiting for Jacqui to pose the question.



But she doesn't have Lassie to save Timmy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On our way home from town today, my wife and I saw this. If you zoom in, those dark humps are all geese. In Oregon, we're fattin up the geese for the Canadians. 

View attachment 33096


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> On our way home from town today, my wife and I saw this. If you zoom in, those dark humps are all geese. In Oregon, we're fattin up the geese for the Canadians.
> 
> View attachment 33096



Christmas goose perhaps?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did you see the Christmas tree farm in the back ground? It's all for Christmas.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... or maybe Timmy fell into the year jar again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this explained, please.
Click to expand...


Auto correct got me 
That was supposed to be the treat jar. Shes like lassie taking me to find timmy in a well


----------



## Jacqui

Darn, I was hoping there would be a great story attached to the Year jar.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Auto correct got me 
That was supposed to be the treat jar. Shes like lassie taking me to find timmy in a well [/QUOTE]

I was hoping it was auto correct with swear jar and that Timmy couldn't control his mouth.


----------



## dmmj

I so badly want to cook a goose for christmas one year.


----------



## Yvonne G

Me thinks your goose is cooked quite frequently, David.


Aren't these cute? I saw them in an ad here on the Forum, so I did a GOOGLE search for them. I wouldn't mind having a few of them hanging in a window.

http://www.cb2.com/hanging-glass-terrarium/s479023


----------



## pdrobber

MMMMM enjoying my mushroom alfredo sauce (with extra mushrooms) over linguine (didn't have fettuccine). enough for lunch and dinner tmo as well!


----------



## Kerryann

The hoarders have been evicted and holiday house is in full force now  woo hoo..


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I so badly want to cook a goose for christmas one year.



So why don't you? One year I did a tur-duc-en. I've wondered about a goose, but love my turkey too much.




emysemys said:


> Me thinks your goose is cooked quite frequently, David.
> 
> 
> Aren't these cute? I saw them in an ad here on the Forum, so I did a GOOGLE search for them. I wouldn't mind having a few of them hanging in a window.
> 
> http://www.cb2.com/hanging-glass-terrarium/s479023





 I have to agree with you about David on that one!  So Yvonne are you going to get some?




pdrobber said:


> MMMMM enjoying my mushroom alfredo sauce (with extra mushrooms) over linguine (didn't have fettuccine). enough for lunch and dinner tmo as well!



Sounds good. I just got back from Chinese buffet with my two youngest. May be our last "just the three of us" get togethers for awhile.  Got to enjoy seeing quite a few Christmas light displays as well.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!!

It's a lovely foggy morning here, one fit for monsters to be out in.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Morning!!
> 
> It's a lovely foggy morning here, one fit for monsters to be out in.



It's foggy here too. It's so creepy.


----------



## Jacqui

I think fog is neat. It allows you to not only use your imagination, but shows you new ways to look and see the most common things and sights you see every day. It's like what snow also does. It just changes the common boring into new and different, even if it is only a fleeting change.


----------



## Edna

*giant alien bug appears out of the fog* "Jacqui, you need to start thinking of things in new and different ways. Now!"


----------



## Yvonne G

Another grey and rainy day here. I have a hard time getting motivated when the weather is like this. However, my tortoise partner is coming tomorrow to help me with a couple tortoise projects, so I have to at least tidy the house a little bit. Need to get moving! Crack the whip!!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> *giant alien bug appears out of the fog* "Jacqui, you need to start thinking of things in new and different ways. Now!"



Don't worry, I have it covered. Even giant alien bugs are not a match for my swarm of mighty bug hunting cats!


----------



## cherylim

Yay, the Christmas tree is about to go up. We went out this morning to the Christmas shop, but didn't buy much. I bought a life-sized red squirrel, and I'm going to see if I can get it to balance in the branches. Possibly not. Ian bought a little robin that comes with a wire to attach it to a branch.

I also bought a tiny little sapling tree - going to see if I can keep it alive but I'm terrible with plants.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Yay, the Christmas tree is about to go up. We went out this morning to the Christmas shop, but didn't buy much. I bought a life-sized red squirrel, and I'm going to see if I can get it to balance in the branches. Possibly not. Ian bought a little robin that comes with a wire to attach it to a branch.
> 
> I also bought a tiny little sapling tree - going to see if I can keep it alive but I'm terrible with plants.



Sounds cute. Now you know, we will be wanting pictures please!


----------



## cherylim

Et voila:







I will say, it looks better in real life.


----------



## Jacqui

I see you got the squirrel to work!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I see you got the squirrel to work!



We did indeed. I thought he would but Ian was convinced he was too heavy. Really happy with him - he looks at home!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Shane had to get a bath today because a week living in an outside kennel has left him covered in mud and smelling like dog pee. He will get herding tested on Wednesday and then he goes bye bye. I might miss him a little bit


----------



## Jacqui

He didn't get to be in the house with the rest?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> He didn't get to be in the house with the rest?



We were just temporarily fostering him. He gets to be in the house here but the only reason we had him was because there was no room for him anywhere else. Then a different dog went into a foster home and so there was room for him in the kennel at our rescue president's house. Now we have a bunch of dogs that need to come in and a different foster home that decided not to foster anymore, so he gets to come back to me again until at least Monday. I'll probably just keep him until Wednesday for the herding test.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

My dad just got some Twinkie's at Walmart!!!!!! Yea!!!!!!!  There ARE still some left in the world!  I have only had Twinkie's like TWICE in my life!!!


----------



## Jacqui

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> My dad just got some Twinkie's at Walmart!!!!!! Yea!!!!!!!  There ARE still some left in the world!  I have only had Twinkie's like TWICE in my life!!!



That reminds me, Thurs day when I went to WalMart they had palletS of them. Made me think of David.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

We have been looking for the old style wooden blocks (and other older things) from the 70s and back for our 2 year old grandson, today we found one I didn't think we would find as a complete set. Remember These?


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll bet its very unusual to find one with all the blocks still in the wagon. It looks well-used, so mom must've taught her kids to pick up after themselves.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I have one of those!! We lost only one piece


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> *giant alien bug appears out of the fog* "Jacqui, you need to start thinking of things in new and different ways. Now!"



Or the scary killer pirate ghosts from the movie the fog.. I watched too many Saturday thrillers when I was a kid.


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> Or the scary killer pirate ghosts from the movie the fog.. I watched too many Saturday thrillers when I was a kid.



Eeegggghhh! I remember watching that at a sleep over, it wasn't the worst I've seen but pretty creepy. I've been trying to watch Supernatural, it seems to end with me running upstairs to Bronwyns room in terror so she has to suffer with me.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or the scary killer pirate ghosts from the movie the fog.. I watched too many Saturday thrillers when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeegggghhh! I remember watching that at a sleep over, it wasn't the worst I've seen but pretty creepy. I've been trying to watch Supernatural, it seems to end with me running upstairs to Bronwyns room in terror so she has to suffer with me.
Click to expand...


I have actually wondered if that is a good show. Try watching the dead files.. where's the nail bitey smiley


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My god, I have a friend that is OBSESSED with Supernatural. I think it looks incredibly cheesy and from the sounds of it, very VERY inaccurate, but I suppose if that's your thing 

As for The Fog... I watched five minutes of that movie when I was 12. I had to go to my dad's every other weekend and let's just say before he started AA his parenting skills were less than satisfactory.


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> I have actually wondered if that is a good show. Try watching the dead files.. where's the nail bitey smiley



It seems good, I'm only a few episodes in. Mostly I just freak out and become paranoid though.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My god, I have a friend that is OBSESSED with Supernatural. I think it looks incredibly cheesy and from the sounds of it, very VERY inaccurate, but I suppose if that's your thing
> 
> As for The Fog... I watched five minutes of that movie when I was 12. I had to go to my dad's every other weekend and let's just say before he started AA his parenting skills were less than satisfactory.



Me too, thats why I'm watching it. It's not really cheesy, but I am a fan of B-grade movies so I could have a bit of immunity built up. I haven't seen to much yet, they did a good job with the Wendigo episode, except for the Wendigo looked like Gollum, with was disappointing.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> *giant alien bug appears out of the fog* "Jacqui, you need to start thinking of things in new and different ways. Now!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the scary killer pirate ghosts from the movie the fog.. I watched too many Saturday thrillers when I was a kid.
Click to expand...


Me too! 


I like Supernatural. My type of shows are ones with murder to solve or supernatural things going on. I do not like zombie type shows.


----------



## Zamric

*HAPPY SUNDAY TFO!*


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Zamric said:


> HAPPY SUNDAY TFO!



God Bless 


I had a dream last night I got some Chaco tortoise's  I was like: "I need to post this on the TFO!"  XD


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Monday 
It's supposed to be 60 degrees today which is odd for this time of year. Today it's so creepy out and the fog isn't burning off.
Here are pics of the city:
I work in the green building on the right. I circled my office so you can see the vantage point of the next two pictures. One is from the window in the picture and the other window is on the front of the building.





Here is the view from my office windows
Looking west




looking east 




It looks like the day after tomorrow out there


----------



## Jacqui

Looks like what we have been having here the last three days. Burn off has been slow and not complete. I am loving this warmer then usual temps we have been having. Heading for cooler temps for the weekend (Jeff will be coming home = colder weather, wetter usually too.


----------



## ijmccollum

Ratz! I missed the chocolate and Christmas goose posts. Since it is officially December I am thinking of having the kids over to set up a tree. Since my son left home the hubby and I have been setting up a 2 ft fake tree. He would still come over to decorate it since he has been our official tree decorator for most his life. I am thinking this year we will do a live tree. The daughter in law is excited to come over and decorate.

On another note, my son is now officially registered for the EMS program out at the community college. Classes don't actually start 'till March but he needed to register early in order to guarantee a spot.

Warren Betta has been holding down the office over the weekend. He did loose one of his roomies but the other shrimp moulted and looks good.

okay, can't help it -- dark bitter chocolate and I haven't done a goose as they are rather expensive, and the hubby generally works Christmas so his staff can have the day off, so we do a Christmas breakfast. Historically we have had smoke salmon on eggs with cheese and chives. Since the daughter in law doesn't like fish or onions -- don't know what the h3ck is wrong with that girl, but we love her anyway -- now it is eggs benedict. Since they spend the eve with her folks, I do manage to get in my Christmas fish. I'm still trying to figure out the fish thing since she will have tuna-tar-tar when we go for sushi and will eat lobster and shrimp.


----------



## Kerryann

It's getting foggier. It reminds me of the movie the fog.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> I am thinking this year we will do a live tree.



I love live trees!



ijmccollum said:


> .....Historically we have had smoke salmon on eggs with cheese and chives.......


Sounds interesting. Can I please have a few more details on exactly how you do this?



ijmccollum said:


> Since they spend the eve with her folks, I do manage to get in my Christmas fish.



So having fish is part of your Christmas tradition?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We live in Oregon, the Christmas tree growing capital of the world as it were. You can't swing a cat by the tail and not hit 5 tree growers! Each year we buy a different type of fir tree, live, in a burlap wrapped base. We put the base in a green horse water bucket in the living-room. When it's time is up indoors, we plant it around the domesticated part of our property. It's nice, we have a mix of trees, and each one holds particular memories.


----------



## cherylim

This is the first year we've had a live tree in our house, and it's about 5 inches high.

Our main tree is 5ft. I'm making it my goal to grow our live one so it can replace the plastic one some day.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

What the heck is up with this weather!? Third day of December and I'm wearing a short sleeve shirt to school. We have a big ornamental grass that we cut back every winter and it is already starting to regrow. Today I ran out of spring mix so I went out and picked fresh greens for Carl, and there was plenty! 

Freaky, freaky stuff is happening to the weather, but I LIKE IT!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ours start out about at the 3-4' mark. Some, I can't reach the top of anymore.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Sounds interesting. Can I please have a few more details on exactly how you do this?
> 
> So having fish is part of your Christmas tradition?


It is basically scrambled eggs with chopped chives, or scallions, with shredded smoked salmon bought from the grocer put in the mix and melted cheese over the top. It is not a long handed down tradition, it is one I started as an adult and my, then boyfriend now husband, proclaimed he didn't eat red meat. Since then, there has been fish on the menu for the holiday.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ours start out about at the 3-4' mark. Some, I can't reach the top of anymore.


I like this tradition. We just don't have the space to plant a conifer every year.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> What the heck is up with this weather!? Third day of December and I'm wearing a short sleeve shirt to school. We have a big ornamental grass that we cut back every winter and it is already starting to regrow. Today I ran out of spring mix so I went out and picked fresh greens for Carl, and there was plenty!
> 
> Freaky, freaky stuff is happening to the weather, but I LIKE IT!



I know! I am outside painting on buildings!  The dandelions are all blooming. I do love this weather, but worry what it is doing to plants that went into winter die down and this warm snap is making them think it is spring. Looks like it's heading towards cooler weather towards the end of the week for us, Courtney.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hey, we were talking about fish the other day and it reminded me that I wanted to make a video of my fish tank  

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NahH1N1XnBI&list=HL1354571649&feature=mh_lolz[/video]




Jacqui said:


> I know! I am outside painting on buildings!  The dandelions are all blooming. I do love this weather, but worry what it is doing to plants that went into winter die down and this warm snap is making them think it is spring. Looks like it's heading towards cooler weather towards the end of the week for us, Courtney.



BOO! But I guess I do prefer a white Christmas


----------



## pdrobber

just ordered a baby "Mali" Uromastyx!!!!!!! Not sure if it's the actual U. d. maliensis or what but I don't really care all that much... it comes Wednesday!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I'm getting new additions as well.. but not reptiles. My heart belongs to small furry rodents first and foremost. I have a lone gerbil and while he's doing ok he seems depressed so my gerbil breeder friend has some pups ready to go later this week. It just so happens that the rat breeder's pups that I was put on a waiting list for a while ago are ready this week as well soooo I get to seem like a crazy rodent person by adding on 4 pets in one week. I haven't told my boyfriend that they're all coming home this week buuuut he's been working 14 hour days so maybe he won't notice them all right away  Besides, I have a job now and it's paying for their care soooo he can't complain I'm spending his money on my pets  He only admits to the tortoise and dogs as being his pets, lol.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, folks, I guess its official...Misty isn't a baby anymore. I have company today, and he's strong enough to pick up my little baby and step on the scales with her. She weighs in at 75lbs! She is a tiny bit neurotic (sh-h-h-h don't tell anyone), in that she walks around the house with a toy in her mouth plus her chewy or bone, and cries. I don't know what she's looking for, but its really pitiful. The white thing on the right side is her chewy bone.










(and Ken, you'd better stop swinging those cats or I'm sending up the cat police)


----------



## wellington

CourtneyAndCarl love the tank and video. Pdrobber, congrats on the Uro, I love mine. I'm in the process of building a free roaming enclosure for a chameleon, looking for and adult male veiled, they are my hands off fave lizard. Beardie my fave hands on and then the Uro.
We have been having the fog too. Today we hit 72, it was beautiful. 55 tomorrow and then down into the 40's, but suppose to go back up to high 50's for weekend, ya. i love the warm winters, just worry about the global warming and the wild life. Was able to get Tatum out for about an hour or so today, he loved it. 
Got my new frig today, ya. Lost most of the food though  the weather was just too warm for the coolers. Mew frig is one of those French door ones with bottom freezer. Looks nice, a bit getting used to. Old one was a side by side. Now I just need a new stove. Going to rehab the kitchen after the Christmas stuff gets put away, so will be getting the new stove shortly after that. 
Love the fog, enjoy the warmth, the cold is coming


----------



## luvpetz27

Hi emysemys! Your dog is so cute! Is she your only dog?


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, she is. And believe me, she's plenty!


----------



## wellington

She sure has gotten big. Seems like not long ago at all that you got her. She has grown into a beauty for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!

Well the plumbers never showed up to work on the street side leak yesterday, so maybe today. I have a dentist appt to look forward to this morning as well.  

Yvonne did you get lots of work done?

Congrats to all the soon to arrive new critters, you guys have been busy.  I'd like a new frig, mine does well except for when you get over 90 outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, quite a bit. William fixed the whole south Aldabran fence. He raked up a bunch of mullberry leaves and dumped them in the Aldabran pen. It was quite a treat for them. We went to lunch at In 'n Out Burger (best part of the day!) We have a bit more planned for today, and the weather has been great for working outside.

I had an appt. with an ear, nose and throat doctor yesterday morning and discovered that I have a badly deviated septum and a fairly large nasal polyp. Going to have a CT scan tomorrow morning then decide whether or not I'll have to have surgery to correct these problems.


----------



## cherylim

You know those days when you go for a walk and decide not to take a good camera, then end up regretting it?

Yeah...


----------



## Jacqui

What kind of bird?

Yvonne, hope the tests come out as you want them too.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> What kind of bird?
> 
> Yvonne, hope the tests come out as you want them too.



A robin. It should look like this, if captured with a better camera:






Whether or not I actually have time, I'm going to go for another walk on Thursday afternoon and take a good camera. I'll spend as long as I need to out there, to get a good shot to replace this one. Until I get a nice picture, I'll feel like I've missed out.

They're only seen in winter.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well Warren Betta lost his other roomie, he's hanging on a leaf looking opaque -- a sure sign. I know ghost shrimp are notorious for over heating but h3ll, room temp shouldn't cook 'em. Maybe Warren has been harassing 'em.

We have gray skies and low cloud cover. Temps are at 30F and we are expecting a storm, wonder if will snow? We have been getting rain in the valley with snow in the mountains. I don't mind the snow so much but winter here usually starts with a good week of temps below zero. Though I must say it has been unseasonably warm this year. I worry winter will chase us all the way into May with bouts of being too cold to snow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here in the states, our female robins look like this:

View attachment 33281


And Yvonne, I hope all goes easy for you.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Haha, that's what I was gonna say... No robin I've ever seen before  But I guess I don't live in the UK haha!


----------



## cherylim

Very different birds! Ours look more huggable.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I have two hyper male dogs at my house right now so I can't get a moments peace -_-




ijmccollum said:


> Well Warren Betta lost his other roomie, he's hanging on a leaf looking opaque -- a sure sign. I know ghost shrimp are notorious for over heating but h3ll, room temp shouldn't cook 'em. Maybe Warren has been harassing 'em.
> 
> We have gray skies and low cloud cover. Temps are at 30F and we are expecting a storm, wonder if will snow? We have been getting rain in the valley with snow in the mountains. I don't mind the snow so much but winter here usually starts with a good week of temps below zero. Though I must say it has been unseasonably warm this year. I worry winter will chase us all the way into May with bouts of being too cold to snow.



Betta are notorious for harrassing the heck out of anything that moves. Heck, in my video that I just posted, half the time you see the betta, he is either trying to eat or thinks he is eating a cherry shrimp


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Very different birds! Ours look more huggable.



Yours does look softer, but seeing ours always makes me think of spring time.

Uugggg, my letter "k" is sticking. Do you know how many times you use that darn letter?


----------



## BowandWalter

Wow, that's a crazy difference from robins here! I have to argue the huggable factor, I raised one of ours that was abandoned, he was very snugly.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very different birds! Ours look more huggable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours does look softer, but seeing ours always makes me think of spring time.
> 
> Uugggg, my letter "k" is sticking. Do you know how many times you use that darn letter?
Click to expand...


Yours visit in spring? That explains why they're less fluffy - probably much easier to cope with that weather. 

Anything English that comes out of hiding only in December has a death wish.

(also, I just went back and checked my post for the letter 'k'. Until I reached these brackets, none.)


----------



## Jacqui

Yes normally by this time of year our Robins are long gone. This year we still have some. Then once spring breaks, they come in huge numbers that slowly leave til numbers are still high but not like swarms of them. .


----------



## ijmccollum

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I have two hyper male dogs at my house right now so I can't get a moments peace -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Betta are notorious for harrassing the heck out of anything that moves. Heck, in my video that I just posted, half the time you see the betta, he is either trying to eat or thinks he is eating a cherry shrimp





Ack! Two hyper male dogs -- save yourself, the house and everyone and thing in it!

Yeh, I read shrimp and snails were about the only things that stood a chance in a Betta habitat. Ghosts because they are near clear and snails due to their shell. He must just be plain sneaky because I never caught him harassing them. He does love attention though so maybe he thought they were competition.

Cherylim, I gotta say that the UK Robin looks like a cross between a chick-a-dee and nut-hatch. And yes, it does look huggable.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

ijmccollum said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two hyper male dogs at my house right now so I can't get a moments peace -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Betta are notorious for harrassing the heck out of anything that moves. Heck, in my video that I just posted, half the time you see the betta, he is either trying to eat or thinks he is eating a cherry shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack! Two hyper male dogs -- save yourself, the house and everyone and thing in it!
> 
> Yeh, I read shrimp and snails were about the only things that stood a chance in a Betta habitat. Ghosts because they are near clear and snails due to their shell. He must just be plain sneaky because I never caught him harassing them. He does love attention though so maybe he thought they were competition.
> 
> Cherylim, I gotta say that the UK Robin looks like a cross between a chick-a-dee and nut-hatch. And yes, it does look huggable.
Click to expand...




If the tank is big enough, I would suggest maybe trying to get some cherry shrimp next time. They breed like rabbits so he won't be able to get ALL of them


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bird?
> 
> Yvonne, hope the tests come out as you want them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A robin. It should look like this, if captured with a better camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not I actually have time, I'm going to go for another walk on Thursday afternoon and take a good camera. I'll spend as long as I need to out there, to get a good shot to replace this one. Until I get a nice picture, I'll feel like I've missed out.
> 
> They're only seen in winter.
Click to expand...


So frickin cute.. can you ship me one 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here in the states, our female robins look like this:
> 
> View attachment 33281
> 
> 
> And Yvonne, I hope all goes easy for you.



Yours is what I am used to seeing.



Jacqui said:


> Yes normally by this time of year our Robins are long gone. This year we still have some. Then once spring breaks, they come in huge numbers that slowly leave til numbers are still high but not like swarms of them. .


We have cheep cheeps that grow in a tree on the front of my house. I look forward to seeing and hearing them in the spring.

Tonight I made rutabaga fries.. frickin amazing and like low calorie omg.. I am in heaven.
So I am sneakily trying to figure out how to arrainge the hub's gifts between hanukkah and xmas.
I am thinking hanukkah
chocolate penguin
small penguin ty stuffed
small penguin ty stuffed ball
shirt
pants
pants
pants
medium penguin ty stuffed ball
Are pants not a good gift? 
I am also worried that I have more stuff in my secret stash I am not remembering.


----------



## Jacqui

Hubby must like penguins.  He could use the set of seat covers I have in my bedroom closet. I bought them years ago for my youngest son who loved penquins, but forgot at the time his car only had the one seat and this is for for a split seat. He now has a split seat car, but I am thinking he might not think penquin seat covers fitting of his college image.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Hubby must like penguins.  He could use the set of seat covers I have in my bedroom closet. I bought them years ago for my youngest son who loved penquins, but forgot at the time his car only had the one seat and this is for for a split seat. He now has a split seat car, but I am thinking he might not think penquin seat covers fitting of his college image.



He does love penguins. Send me a pic and maybe I will buy them. 


I am having one of those days


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am having one of those days



 That bad?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having one of those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bad?
Click to expand...


Yes, I had an auditor climbing up my you know where this morning early for documentation in a format that they never specified. I gave him the documentation I had and he threatened to give us a bad mark I had to get mean and reply asking where he provided the requirements for the documents. He also gave me a time to reply that made me have to turn around in transit to work, boot up, and send him the docs to meet his timing.  It was a whole lot of difficult for no reason when I was already feeling sickly.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and i forgot to tell you all about the craziness from yesterday. I have a HS intern who gets school credit for doing admin tasks for me. I have been having issues with him not reporting for duty and hiding upstairs. So yesterday as he is leaving for the day, he says that he has to leave an hour and a half early from now on and his parents would pick him up. I contact HR because I am thinking we are legally obligated to ensure his time for credits. She contacts the school and they contact his parents.. who had zero knowledge or intention of picking him up. I just remembered that because he just reported for duty and got his butt chewed. Today was not the day to have angered me.. well he did it yesterday but I didn't get to say my peace. He got it from school and his parents though so I wasn't soo mean.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karryann,
Concerning the auditor fellow, all I can add to possibly lift your spirits is the whole time I was reading that a Pink Floyd song was going through my head from â€œThe Wall". Had to do with when they got home at night and the lack if power they had personally, so they psychologically beat in people to feel bigger. 
Here in Oregon, the sun finally came out and I thought I'd take the big kids out for some sun and natural grazing. My plan was to sit on the deck and watch them graze for awhile before moving them to their outdoor pen. Well the grass is tall enough over where I put them and I can't see the 8 1/2 lb. one and I can barely see the top of Fred's shell, and he's 10 1/2 lbs. So much for my wonderful planâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

Just got news my oldest daughter (and bf) are heading back to Nebraska today a week earlier then planned. I had talked before about her being sick and them not being sure what it was. They decided to go for it being an ulcer and were treating it as such. Well she is getting worse and since her father keeps pushing that her tests would be cheaper in NE (because of being within his company's insurance BCBS network), she is going to try to get into see a Dr in Lincoln. Jeff(hubby) meanwhile is also feeling worse. He is scheduled for his preop exam Tues and operation Friday. I am not sure he will last that long at this rate, but not sure how we would move up his dates any. He is in CA waiting for a load right now. Ahh happy holidays!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sighâ€¦clouds have moved back in. Time to bring the kids inâ€¦


View attachment 33381


You can almost see my horses down thereâ€¦I'm not all hat, no horse. LOL!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sighâ€¦clouds have moved back in. Time to bring the kids inâ€¦
> 
> 
> View attachment 33381
> 
> 
> You can almost see my horses down thereâ€¦I'm not all hat, no horse. LOL!





Is that a paint I see?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. They're both paints. My wife's horse is Arab paint mine walker paint. I say they look like that hildago horse.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Hi,

come check out this really cool new thread.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-60691.html

I'm figuring many folks here sorta keep you all's eyes on their-selves by inserting bumps with provocative comments with no text at all just smily faces, or "how cute: etc. These bumps are now going to be used in a whole new way, I'm interested in the history of what we all are doing, and I'm a fixin' to draw attention to a thread that is not self endorsing.

This thread 'pretend chat' is the only one that will get a fair heads-up posting, that which you are reading now, and where I would elect to respond to any complaint associated with my fiendish plan.

Just visualize several smiley faces, so you know it's all in good fun!

Will


----------



## BowandWalter

I just made Caesar salad from scratch all by myself! I feel so skilled, I'd take a picture except it looks terribly indelible.


----------



## Kerryann

BowandWalter said:


> I just made Caesar salad from scratch all by myself! I feel so skilled, I'd take a picture except it looks terribly indelible.



beautiful doesn't have a taste.. so it only has to be delicious


----------



## Yvonne G

:shy:    I'm bumping for Will!!!


----------



## Jacqui

BowandWalter said:


> I just made Caesar salad from scratch all by myself! I feel so skilled, I'd take a picture except it looks terribly indelible.



Looks are not as important as taste.




emysemys said:


> :shy:    I'm bumping for Will!!!



He doesn't need bumping, he is posting a link to his thread in lots of different threads.


----------



## Kerryann

I didnt understand the importance of it? other than history?


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> He doesn't need bumping, he is posting a link to his thread in lots of different threads.



He was being sarcastic about the smiley faces some of us use instead of writing out words, so I gave him some smiley faces!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I didnt understand the importance of it? other than history?



History is the point.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Hi Karryann, yeah, I get it how work place people can climb into places they need not. I get fired frequently because I climb back. Oh well, what to do.

So, the history is, soaking is not new, good diet is not new, breeding sulcatas is not new. What is also not new is people doing an Orwelling job on the history of our interest. It sorta pisses me off in some sort of ironic POV on things. There is so much pride in some - imagine, if you will some small country somewhere that sends a plane into the air, and calls it the first flight of man. Many would laugh. I get lots of laughs here in this forum, as well as some genuine good info, and meeting some people who amaze me with their posts. Those laugh are, as emysemys wrote "sarcastic", the rest is real appreciation.

The next history will be an obit I wrote for a man who passed away several years ago, and holds the world record for most different species bred by an individual. I knew him well, and even other old fart cheloniophiles already say to me when I mention his name "oh yeah, I forgot about him". But on this list the really sexy stuff is sulcatas, so I started there.

I got emysemys semi-permission to tap this thread for promoting the other thread. Others that I exploit are what I would consider well . . . you'll see the trend.

Will


----------



## Kerryann

Okay I understand it and it's interesting. Learning to fly a plane for myself would be exciting for me even if others have done, so learning to raise my torts is exciting for me... but it does not mean I should not learn the history


----------



## Jacqui

Will said:


> I got emysemys semi-permission to tap this thread for promoting the other thread. Others that I exploit are what I would consider well . . . you'll see the trend.
> 
> Will



For this thread, you needed no permission, because it is an open and ever changing topic line (usually several current topics at once  ), however in other threads you are making off topic posts. That is something we frown upon and try to not allow.


----------



## pdrobber

I love my new baby uromastyx!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've had euros on and off for most of the last 20 yrs. pm me if you have ?'s or ask here. I'm easy either way. Currently I have a male benti/Mali cross. He's very shy, and I'm not discouraging that. We have cats that would stare all day at him if they had the chance, so he's in a room with no access and as a result, no traffic. Enjoy your new friend, may the two of you have many years together.


----------



## pdrobber

Thanks Ken!
Having tortoises,I'm so tempted to get out a spray bottle and mist the cage and the uro. but I won't...do you have a water dish in the enclosure? do you soak uro's ever?

On another note, last night I had an interesting dream. I guess I had boxies, aquatics and tortoises...and I had a whole bunch of eggs hatch producing boxie mixes, an albino redfoot, an ivory Sulcata, a whole bunch of two headed RES, and one three headed RES. Then I woke up wondering about albino Russians.


----------



## cherylim

Extremely excited about this weekend!

I'm going to stay in this hotel room tomorrow night:










And, on Saturday, I'll hopefully be going to the South Lakes Wild Animal Park. I've wanted to go for a long time, but it's two hours away and I can never justify the drive/cost for a day trip, but the hotel stay is free (should be more than Â£200/$320 a night) and the animal park has free entry for winter. From the hotel, it's just a 40 minute drive. Just need to encourage Ian to agree.

Have taken a look at their tortoise page. Don't know what will be awake and what won't:

http://www.wildanimalpark.co.uk/wildlifepark_animals.asp?id=WOR3

They also have lions (another favourite animal) and Fennec foxes (which I love). All they're missing are dolphins.

The park itself is supposed to be a 'zoo with minimal cages'. It's a safari experience where you can walk amongst the safer animals and go into their enclosures. Supposedly, all the animals are very healthy and well-kept in comparison to the bigger zoos so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like a wonderful way to spend a few hours.


----------



## Kerryann

I love that bathroom in the hotel.
Omg two more days until Hanukkah.. I am so excited.. I suppose I should start wrapping gifts.


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> I love that bathroom in the hotel.
> Omg two more days until Hanukkah.. I am so excited.. I suppose I should start wrapping gifts.



Yep, I'm looking forward to a long soak in that bath. Apparently, the room's features include:

42" wall TV in bedroom and lounge, with satellite channels.
Free WiFi
Juliette balcony with views over Windermere roof tops to fells
Walk in wardrobe
Well stocked mini bar
iPod dock
Luxury bathroom with Italian designer glass tiles, oversize double air bath, oversize shower with LED showerhead, under floor heating, LED taps, bathroom TV and chromatherapy mood ambience lighting.
Private dining suite for breakfast.
Room service

You reach a point, reading that bathroom description, where you begin to wonder if you understand all the words.


----------



## Jacqui

I would love to be having that bathroom for just an hour or so.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pdrobber said:


> Thanks Ken!
> Having tortoises,I'm so tempted to get out a spray bottle and mist the cage and the uro. but I won't...do you have a water dish in the enclosure? do you soak uro's ever?
> 
> No, I don't have a water dish with my ero. In the past, I would put a shallow water dish in with my ero's and put an aquarium aerator in it. The bubbling water sometimes would encourage a drinking response. I don't soak my ero, and never have. The structure if the tail scales invites fungal growth. Before feeding, I soak the weeds and dribble water from the kitchen to the enclosure. Once a week I feed high water content store bought crap. In my opinion, if they are processing wastes, and acting ero like, the water needs are being met. These are not water needy animals any more than kangaroo rats are.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I would love to be having that bathroom for just an hour or so.



I'll take a picture of my own for you, but it won't be the same.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Well you see Yoda said try or try not, no, do or do not yes.

I was just being conspicuous, and not being a smily south end of a north facing mule, you see, pirating threads runs amuck here, but it's done with one liners or one worders, and that smiley emoticon. 

I'll do it more, with the smiley if that softens the intrusion.

Will



Jacqui said:


> Will said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got emysemys semi-permission to tap this thread for promoting the other thread. Others that I exploit are what I would consider well . . . you'll see the trend.
> 
> Will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this thread, you needed no permission, because it is an open and ever changing topic line (usually several current topics at once  ), however in other threads you are making off topic posts. That is something we frown upon and try to not allow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

View attachment 33421

This is Frisco, my wife's horse. 

View attachment 33422

This is Monster, my horse.


This is just self-indulgent of me, for Jacqui. Monster is an old man.


Pictures are backwards for the names; #1 is Monster,#2 is Friscoâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that bathroom in the hotel.
> Omg two more days until Hanukkah.. I am so excited.. I suppose I should start wrapping gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm looking forward to a long soak in that bath. Apparently, the room's features include:
> 
> 42" wall TV in bedroom and lounge, with satellite channels.
> Free WiFi
> Juliette balcony with views over Windermere roof tops to fells
> Walk in wardrobe
> Well stocked mini bar
> iPod dock
> Luxury bathroom with Italian designer glass tiles, oversize double air bath, oversize shower with LED showerhead, under floor heating, LED taps, bathroom TV and chromatherapy mood ambience lighting.
> Private dining suite for breakfast.
> Room service
> 
> You reach a point, reading that bathroom description, where you begin to wonder if you understand all the words.
Click to expand...


I was starting myself to question what some of it is. We are getting ready to remodel our master bathroom and I sent my hubby pics of it.  It's so pretty. I thought the tile was a slate of sorts but that makes sense. I was like what? LED showerhead? What are the LED taps? Hmm I may have to tell the hubby about that. I hate how dark it is in the shower now. I also want to hear your review of the heated floor. It is one of the things I want in our remodel because I hate the cold tile. 
One of the best low cost luxury feeling items I have added to my bathroom in the last year is the memory foam bath mats.. it's like heaven for your feet. On black friday I got two more for my bathroom and one for the most used guest bathroom.


Jacqui said:


> I would love to be having that bathroom for just an hour or so.


It does sound fabulous. I spend almost an hour in the bathroom every morning and omg that kind of bathroom might only keep me in there longer. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 33421
> 
> This is Frisco, my wife's horse.
> 
> View attachment 33422
> 
> This is Monster, my horse.
> 
> 
> This is just self-indulgent of me, for Jacqui. Monster is an old man.
> 
> 
> Pictures are backwards for the names; #1 is Monster,#2 is Friscoâ€¦





I love them. They have brightened my day which is very very dark


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a gray, ugly day here. When I get home from the store and post office I'm going to make a nice big fire in the wood stove and kick back in my recliner chair with a good book and a nice big glass of tea, with my dog resting quietly at my feet (yeah, right!)!!!


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> I was starting myself to question what some of it is. We are getting ready to remodel our master bathroom and I sent my hubby pics of it.  It's so pretty. I thought the tile was a slate of sorts but that makes sense. I was like what? LED showerhead? What are the LED taps? Hmm I may have to tell the hubby about that. I hate how dark it is in the shower now. I also want to hear your review of the heated floor. It is one of the things I want in our remodel because I hate the cold tile.
> One of the best low cost luxury feeling items I have added to my bathroom in the last year is the memory foam bath mats.. it's like heaven for your feet. On black friday I got two more for my bathroom and one for the most used guest bathroom.



I'll be sure to review the bathroom when I get back. Memory foam bath mats sound incredible, too. Even our mattress topper was a revelation!

We're in a rented property currently, and the bathroom is tiny. The bath's narrow, and the shower is little more than a trickle (though to its credit it's always warm!), so I'm looking forward to a bit of indulgence. I'll get something out of the mini bar to enjoy as I soak.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This is Frisco, my wife's horse.
> 
> This is Monster, my horse.
> 
> 
> This is just self-indulgent of me, for Jacqui. Monster is an old man.
> 
> 
> Pictures are backwards for the names; #1 is Monster,#2 is Friscoâ€¦






Wow, I've never been a big fan of horses..... But those are beautiful


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 33421
> 
> This is Frisco, my wife's horse.
> 
> View attachment 33422
> 
> This is Monster, my horse.
> 
> 
> This is just self-indulgent of me, for Jacqui. Monster is an old man.
> 
> 
> Pictures are backwards for the names; #1 is Monster,#2 is Friscoâ€¦






They are both beautiful! I love paint horses and miss mine a great deal. There are not even many in the neighborhood for me to enjoy. So glad you shared.


It's overcast here today, too. Just got back from having lunch with my daughter and bf.


----------



## Jacqui

I forgot to tell you about my unexpected stop on the road on my way home this afternoon. Seems a large group of gobblers decied to mosey on across the road in front of me. I got to watch the fast moving parade go by.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I forgot to tell you about my unexpected stop on the road on my way home this afternoon. Seems a large group of gobblers decied to mosey on across the road in front of me. I got to watch the fast moving parade go by.



Where are the pics?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe this is redundant, but 60 Minutes tv news magazine will be airing a feature on the Critically Endangered Ploughshare tortoise this Sunday. Check local listings for time and channel in your area.


----------



## Kerryann

Ohh I will have to dvr that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This Sunday, December 9th on CBS 60 Minutes

The golden, helmet-shaped shell of the plowshare tortoise makes it one of nature's most beautiful animals. But that shell is also one of the main reasons the reptile has become one of nature's most endangered species: people are willing to pay up to $60,000 or more for one of the rare animals. Lesley Stahl travels to Madagascar to report on efforts to save these ancient reptiles by any means necessary, including defacing its stunning shell. Her report will be broadcast on 60 Minutes, Sunday, Dec. 9 at 7:00 p.m. ET/PT.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got two ratties today! One's a baby and the other is her aunt  The baby is super sweet and the auntie is on the go. 

Why are ploughsare tortoise shells so popular for poaching? I'm curious, since to me they don't look more decorative shelled than the stars or leopards... Is it their size?


----------



## BowandWalter

How do they deface the shells?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think it's as a fine delicacy. The fewer there are, the better they taste. Also, anything rare is valued as a commodity.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

BowandWalter said:


> How do they deface the shells?



They use an engraver on the carapace, and marke large numbers on each tortoise, smaller ones they tattoo.

Will


----------



## BowandWalter

Ouch.


----------



## Jacqui

So sorta like cutting off a rhinos horn, to save them from being killed for it?


----------



## Yvonne G

I never watch 60 Minutes, but I'd like to see this one. I'll try to remember. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I received this information from an online publication called â€œherpdigest". Alan Salzburg does a fantastic job of getting the word out to all in the reptile community. To sign up, do a google search for â€œherpdigest.org" on the Internet machine. You should find the information for signing up there.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken...I've been meaning to ask you: Does Ava offer to trade you stuff? Like for instance, yesterday I was eating from a bag of Good 'n Plenty. Misty brought me one of her (ugh) chewed up raw hide thingeys and laid it on my lap and then just stood there looking at me. So I gave her a piece of candy and she was fine. She's done this before when I'm eating something. Brings me a treasure and places it gently in my lap, hoping I'll give her something in return.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No. She mainly try's to use â€œthe Force" to convince us that we should give her what we have, staring at us hoping the Jedi moment will happen. We remind her that no dogs are in Starwars movies and to go lay down. She does, however, offer us her things at all times. I will experiment now. Results to follow.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Ken...I've been meaning to ask you: Does Ava offer to trade you stuff? Like for instance, yesterday I was eating from a bag of Good 'n Plenty. Misty brought me one of her (ugh) chewed up raw hide thingeys and laid it on my lap and then just stood there looking at me. So I gave her a piece of candy and she was fine. She's done this before when I'm eating something. Brings me a treasure and places it gently in my lap, hoping I'll give her something in return.



I love dogs and cats who do this! 

Are any of the rest of you the type of person who makes plans for the future? I mean short term ones like only a few days ahead. Such as Sat I will do this, Sun this, ect. Then does it bother you, when others keep changing those plans? I am asking because (as normal) Jeff keep changing his time for getting home. Wednesay it was coming home Friday. Thursday it was coming home Monday night. The current one today is coming home Sunday afternoon. It drives me crazy at times.


----------



## Yvonne G

*YES!!!* I make lists all the time. "Today I'm going to do such and such..." and I get real pissy when something interrupts those lists.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was at the CVS pharmacy today picking up a prescription and saw their flu shot sign, so I got in line for a flu shot. Then I came home, ate lunch and promptly went to sleep in my recliner. After sleeping and laying still for about 2 hours, my arm is SO sore!!!!!

Oh poor me....


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I can't get flu shots. I'm intolerant to chicken eggs and since they grow the influenza in a chicken egg medium it could cause worse side effects than the flu itself. Plus I've only had the flu once in my 24 years and rarely get sick, usually only once every 3-6 years. Unless I eat eggs... Buuut that's a different kind of sick that I won't detail, lol


----------



## Jacqui

I can never decide, if the flu shots are really good for you or not. Jeff and I got free ones from his comppany, when I was working there. Jeff still all winter long picked up every cold and flu that came along... maybe worse then the years without the shot. I usually don't get sick, so I saw no difference in my own health.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I was at the CVS pharmacy today picking up a prescription and saw their flu shot sign, so I got in line for a flu shot. Then I came home, ate lunch and promptly went to sleep in my recliner. After sleeping and laying still for about 2 hours, my arm is SO sore!!!!!
> 
> Oh poor me....



You have to move the arm a lot after the shot to put blood flow through the muscle. Trust me it works. I got that advice after a soreness from a shot and then this year it wasn't sore.

So I need to start a blog and name it like Crazy Dayz in the D. 
Today I am eating lunch at a floor level restaurant and we are talking blah blah blah. I see something out of the corner of my eye and look, it's this homeless dude staring at me all crazy and angry right at the window I am sitting next to. I look back after a few seconds and then eek he is still there. 
Then I whisper to my assistant who is mid story "there is a crazy homeless guy looking at me through the window". He started trying to see the guy. He leans forward and is like omg he is still there. The guy stays there for about a minute and of course my assistant is watching him. He was looking at me all angry for the whole time and then my assistant said "he just threatened to kill you". Then the guy walks away a bit and my assistant said he did the throat slitting motion. 
He gets about six feet from the window and he can see my assistant so he turns around and glares at us both for about five minutes. Then he walks out near the curb and turns around and glares at us more. All this time we are waiting to leave. He has a bag and we don't know what he has in it. Then he loiters in front of my building for a few minute and takes off.
Later I am talking to a coworker and he tells me that earlier that day outside the same crazy guy comes up behind him and another coworker who are talking outside the building and screams "shut the eff up". My coworker is a Jersey boy so he screams back "no you shut the eff up" and they scream back and forth a bit and then the guy wandered off.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann, you make me realize what a boring life I lead.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann, you make me realize what a boring life I lead.



Craziness follows me around. I think it's partially where I work but also one of the girls who works for me says I look like I am too nice.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning! I had another night of not being able to get to sleep.  Not a good thing, as I need lots of sleep to function. Oh well, hope your day is going well.


----------



## pdrobber

good morning!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann, you make me realize what a boring life I lead.



My life is incredibly boring also... we had to write a personal argument paper for English and the hardest part for me was actually coming up with a personal experience that had any sort of importance 




pdrobber said:


> good morning!



Guten morgen!
Bonjour!
Salve!


Yeah I dunno anymore...but good morning, haha!


----------



## Yvonne G

Happy Week-End to all you working stiffs!! For all us retired folks? Its just another day. Lots of leaves to rake. Pretty messy house to clean. Nothing exciting going on in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Jacqui

It was kinda a neat sight on the way home from town. Outside it is an overcast day with fog and a frost covering everything. Out in a field, sitting upon one of the big roll hay bales, was this beautiful bald eagle. It was one of those picture taking type moments and of course no camera around.


----------



## cherylim

Well, I'm back!

The hotel was gorgeous. We arrived, parked up and went in, then went on a 20-minute walk to an Italian restaurant where I managed two delicious courses. We walked back, and by then I was cold and my back was hurting so I went in and got the bath started. It took AGES to fill, but was up to my neck when I sat in. I turned on the bubbles, had chocolate from the mini bar and an ice cold can of Pepsi at my side. So relaxing! It felt really refreshing. I had the TV on, but couldn't hear it over the Jacuzzi so that was pointless.

The room was huge, the bed was incredibly comfortable. Woke a lot during the night, but that's been happening a lot lately so I shouldn't have expected anything different. This morning I woke, enjoyed the rain shower and had breakfast sat at our own dining table. Usually, I go for cheap chain hotels but I think I might become a hotel snob now. For the relaxation, it's worth extra money. It's not just a place to stay, it's a whole experience (oh, and the heated floors are amazing!).

Today, I went to the animal park as planned. Going to post a new thread about that one!


----------



## Jacqui

Glad the motel was a smashing hit!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

emysemys said:


> Happy Week-End to all you working stiffs!! For all us retired folks? Its just another day. Lots of leaves to rake. Pretty messy house to clean. Nothing exciting going on in this neck of the woods.



You kidding? I work almost 20 hours this weekend *sigh*




Jacqui said:


> It was kinda a neat sight on the way home from town. Outside it is an overcast day with fog and a frost covering everything. Out in a field, sitting upon one of the big roll hay bales, was this beautiful bald eagle. It was one of those picture taking type moments and of course no camera around.



Ohh! My dad works by Hayworth park, don't know if you've been out there, but there's a small stocked pond right off the Missouri, apparently yesterday there were 30-40 bald eagles fishing out of this pond. It's the tiniest little thing, I can imagine it was quite the sight seeing so many eagles out there.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Well, I'm back!
> 
> The hotel was gorgeous. We arrived, parked up and went in, then went on a 20-minute walk to an Italian restaurant where I managed two delicious courses. We walked back, and by then I was cold and my back was hurting so I went in and got the bath started. It took AGES to fill, but was up to my neck when I sat in. I turned on the bubbles, had chocolate from the mini bar and an ice cold can of Pepsi at my side. So relaxing! It felt really refreshing. I had the TV on, but couldn't hear it over the Jacuzzi so that was pointless.
> 
> The room was huge, the bed was incredibly comfortable. Woke a lot during the night, but that's been happening a lot lately so I shouldn't have expected anything different. This morning I woke, enjoyed the rain shower and had breakfast sat at our own dining table. Usually, I go for cheap chain hotels but I think I might become a hotel snob now. For the relaxation, it's worth extra money. It's not just a place to stay, it's a whole experience (oh, and the heated floors are amazing!).
> 
> Today, I went to the animal park as planned. Going to post a new thread about that one!



that sounds awesome. How were the leds in the shower head. I told my husband about it and he's overly excited. 

Happy Hanukkah to anyone else celebrating.
My hubby had a tantrum after his first present and but luckily I had a back up and he was all smiles. I told his mom he was going to have a tantrum and she didn't believe me... and she was pretty horrified. Here is cici getting her present.






If you click on that it's a video of cici and her toy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah! First power outage if the year. 2 hrs. Till its back on. It ain't even snowing. Wonder if my wife will have a problem with the tortoises coming to bed with us?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yeah! First power outage if the year. 2 hrs. Till its back on. It ain't even snowing. Wonder if my wife will have a problem with the tortoises coming to bed with us?



If I were your wife I would not have an problem with it if you construct them some tortoise diapers


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back!
> 
> The hotel was gorgeous. We arrived, parked up and went in, then went on a 20-minute walk to an Italian restaurant where I managed two delicious courses. We walked back, and by then I was cold and my back was hurting so I went in and got the bath started. It took AGES to fill, but was up to my neck when I sat in. I turned on the bubbles, had chocolate from the mini bar and an ice cold can of Pepsi at my side. So relaxing! It felt really refreshing. I had the TV on, but couldn't hear it over the Jacuzzi so that was pointless.
> 
> The room was huge, the bed was incredibly comfortable. Woke a lot during the night, but that's been happening a lot lately so I shouldn't have expected anything different. This morning I woke, enjoyed the rain shower and had breakfast sat at our own dining table. Usually, I go for cheap chain hotels but I think I might become a hotel snob now. For the relaxation, it's worth extra money. It's not just a place to stay, it's a whole experience (oh, and the heated floors are amazing!).
> 
> Today, I went to the animal park as planned. Going to post a new thread about that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds awesome. How were the leds in the shower head. I told my husband about it and he's overly excited.
Click to expand...


If I'm honest, I didn't get to enjoy the shower head LEDs too much. When I had my bath I kept the main lights off and played around with the mood lighting until I had it slowly fading from one colour to another, but for the shower in the morning I forgot and had the main light on. I could see the shower head changing colour from red to blue, but it didn't have an effect on the room.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Ohh! My dad works by Hayworth park, don't know if you've been out there, but there's a small stocked pond right off the Missouri, apparently yesterday there were 30-40 bald eagles fishing out of this pond. It's the tiniest little thing, I can imagine it was quite the sight seeing so many eagles out there.



Now that would be a sight to see. We just have a couple of pairs who usually show up with youngsters in tow and a rare single one.


Kerryann, what id hubby get that set him off?


*Morning!!​*
Well in a few hours, life as I know it is going to make a big change. Jeff should be coming home. I am not sure if we both will survive 2-3 months of togetherness.  Yvonne, I have those backup plan B plane tickets to CA ready if things get bad.


----------



## Jacqui

They closed I80 down last night in WY, so Jeff's getting home is now going to be this evening instead. 

Edna, was it really that bad last night in your area?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> They closed I80 down last night in WY, so Jeff's getting home is now going to be this evening instead.
> 
> Edna, was it really that bad last night in your area?




We had an accumulation of less than one inch of snow early Saturday morning. That's usually enough to shut down I80 between here and Walcott or between here and Wamsutter. I'm guessing there was worse weather to the east of us that shut it down later in the day.
[/quote]


----------



## Kerryann

I got him khakis. He about had a tantrum. He needed them for a party we went to last night. He lost a lot of weight so he is like a 36 in waist and all of his khakis were 44s . I have him add another gift a penguin chocolate sucker. He loved that one. His mom was mortified.
Its sleeting here. Yuck
Happy holiday cookie day


----------



## Jacqui

Cookie day?

Once I get the things on the counter washed and rearranged, I am going to make a big pot of chili for our supper.

This laptop has a gremlin in it. The other day it was not wanting to do Ks., yesterday it was Ds, and today it's now Es.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cookie day?
> 
> Once I get the things on the counter washed and rearranged, I am going to make a big pot of chili for our supper.
> 
> This laptop has a gremlin in it. The other day it was not wanting to do Ks., yesterday it was Ds, and today it's now Es.



We officially just got told that we were the doing the cookie cut outs for the whole family. Thank god we made enough to make like 10 dozen Christmas and 2 dozen hanukkah cookies.
I will post pics late this week when we get them baked. We got all the dough made which was quite the undertaking. 
I am also making cake balls


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So, due to one of the quirks of Craigslist, I found a 4" pancake tortoise that I'm picking up Monday afternoon. The folks got it at a Petco, and bought it to get it out of the bad habit, husbandry that was being provided. $150.00 and I've seen the picturesâ€¦it is a pancake. One more habitat going in the office/second livingroom.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So, due to one of the quirks of Craigslist, I found a 4" pancake tortoise that I'm picking up Monday afternoon. The folks got it at a Petco, and bought it to get it out of the bad habit, husbandry that was being provided. $150.00 and I've seen the picturesâ€¦it is a pancake. One more habitat going in the office/second livingroom.



Tis the season to adopt another tortoise.. ohhh now to convince my husband of this. I tried telling him betty needs a bigger enclosure which you know.. would free up an enclosure for someone in need


----------



## pugsandkids

Ooo, more torts would be great. I'm hooked on HGTV right now. I wish they'd do tort barns! I'm always dreaming about my someday greenhouse/tortoise barn...


----------



## cherylim

My Dad contacted me last night, asking if I wanted a 'female Emrys' as his friend was giving one away. The look I got from Ian when he saw was something I should have captured on camera - panic!


----------



## dmarcus

Dropping back in to say HELLO to everyone...


----------



## Zamric

Happy Monday everyone.

Dallas and surrounding areas got a light dusting of snow lastnight... Looks like just about EVERYONE in the Continintal US got a cold blast in the last 36 hours...except maybe Southern California.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> My Dad contacted me last night, asking if I wanted a 'female Emrys' as his friend was giving one away. The look I got from Ian when he saw was something I should have captured on camera - panic!


So was that a yes? 




dmarcus said:


> Dropping back in to say HELLO to everyone...



Hey stranger!!!




Zamric said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Dallas and surrounding areas got a light dusting of snow lastnight... Looks like just about EVERYONE in the Continintal US got a cold blast in the last 36 hours...except maybe Southern California.



No snow here, but did get to 3. Thank goodness we are warming up. Currently it is up to 6 with only a -1 wind chill. Sure glad it's not as windy as yesterday.


----------



## dmarcus

Hey Jacqui.... Yes I have been a stranger for a few months. Can't believe all the things I have missed in that short time...


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Zamric said:


> Dallas and surrounding areas got a light dusting of snow lastnight... Looks like just about EVERYONE in the Continintal US got a cold blast in the last 36 hours...except maybe Southern California.



Not cold in South Carolina either... Too bad because I want snow although it's not very likely! It's foggy today since it's 64 degrees and 84% humidity.


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Hey Jacqui.... Yes I have been a stranger for a few months. Can't believe all the things I have missed in that short time...



So whatcha been doing?


----------



## dmarcus

Jacqui said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jacqui.... Yes I have been a stranger for a few months. Can't believe all the things I have missed in that short time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whatcha been doing?
Click to expand...


Been doing educational shows, showing off all my tort's and turtles, and work kept me pretty busy.


----------



## Kerryann

No snow here in Michigan either. I was expecting to wake up to icy conditions but it warmed up overnight.


----------



## ijmccollum

We finally got snow this weekend but it has been on and off dustings. Just enough to make it icey. I think that means that winter is here and we should expect a good week of artic air to chill the ground so the snow sticks.


----------



## pugsandkids

No snow in So OR. We'll probably get 2 inches in January...That's it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

View attachment 33656



Look what I just picked upâ€¦


----------



## ijmccollum

pugsandkids said:


> No snow in So OR. We'll probably get 2 inches in January...That's it!


We will be lucky if we only get two feet.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 33656
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I just picked upâ€¦




That's a very good looking pancake.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Merry Xmas to me from Karen.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad contacted me last night, asking if I wanted a 'female Emrys' as his friend was giving one away. The look I got from Ian when he saw was something I should have captured on camera - panic!
> 
> 
> 
> So was that a yes?
Click to expand...




It wasn't. 

Even if I wanted to, I couldn't provide for multiple tortoises long-term and I only want Emrys so that's probably a good thing.

I've kept enough old equipment to foster if I see one in a bad way that needs a temporary home, but I don't want another pet.

Ian's seen Emrys slowly taking over the floor space in my office, and he's heard my plans for if/when we eventually get our own home. He also puts up with me spending far too long in the salad section of our local supermarket each week. He loves Emmy, but there was a look of 'Please, no. Not another one'!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Shoot, for me it's Xmas. I'm ordering Karen's sparkles for her ears right now.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Shoot, for me it's Xmas. I'm ordering Karen's sparkles for her ears right now.



wooo .. why don't we have pics or a link. 

I made rutabaga latkes tonight. My husband was soo geeked about his gift too. It has been a successful night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I find myself looking in the background of tv shows for good places to have tortoisesâ€¦


----------



## pdrobber

2nd day off from work. Yesterday I lounged around and did nothing. Today I have to do laundry and clean


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!​*


----------



## Yvonne G

G'Mornin'! Its supposed to rain today. I love the rain, but hate what it does to the horse paddock.

I'm going to try to put up a door on Dudley's house today. I have the hinge and clip, but not the ambition.

I'm also going to try to put up a hinge on the tool shed. Its a metal shed and all the little neoprene clips that hold the doors on have deteriorated so that the metal door is now leaning up against the shed. So I thought I'd bolt on a piece of wood and screw hinges to that, then somehow attach the door to the hinges. It works in my mind, but not sure it will work in real life.

But...if it rains all bets are off. Then it will be: make a fire in the wood stove and kick back with a good murder mystery!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Today SUCKS for me  I had a nurse friend tell me that I probably have MRSA or some other similar thing and so now I'm going to my dermatologist and demanding a culture. All during finals week. If I DO have to be hospitalized or anything for it, I am going to tell them not until Friday, I am going to my finals on Thursday even if I'm on my death bed D:<


----------



## Jacqui

It's a beautiful sunny day here. Monday we went and visited the one set of Grandkids and then Jeff's sister and hubby. Yesterday was for Dr appt, EKG, and chest xrays. With luck today, since the propane has been delivered, Jeff can test out all the new lines he put in three months ago on his last time home. Which means, with luck (fingers crossed) we will have the main house heater in the wall working, as well as hot running water and a stove/oven to use. Will be so nice not to have to heat water in a large crockpot or cook on an electric portable burner. I could have a turkey cooking in my oven!


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Jacqui..."movin' on up to the big time.." 

What ever happened with the newest little baby grandchild? Is that one all ok now?


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah, going to be back in the modern world with no more "camping" out while at home. 

That would be JJ. He had his third heart surgery a couple of months ago. Currently he is doing fine. He won't have another surgery (fingers crossed) until he is 3 years old (or a certain size). JJ of course, does not like strangers of which Jeff and I fall into that set. His two older sisters kept me well entertained on thier own.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just hooked my misting system up with my heat emitter joined by one of them hydrotherm units. All automatic now for the baby I got from Tom. I am such a high-tech, red-neck. It's all about Mayberry meets Star-Trek here I tell you whatâ€¦


----------



## pdrobber

Ghirardelli chocolate chip cookies just came out of the oven!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just hooked my misting system up with my heat emitter joined by one of them hydrotherm units. All automatic now for the baby I got from Tom. I am such a high-tech, red-neck. It's all about Mayberry meets Star-Trek here I tell you whatâ€¦



Trying to blend Andy and Kirk...


----------



## Kerryann

pdrobber said:


> Ghirardelli chocolate chip cookies just came out of the oven!!



I am making sugar cookies right now. Couple happy things. I had a press release today and got offered a new job. I'm not interested but it will help my salary negotiations. Second thing is I am throwing my departments holiday party tomorrow. I am so excited. I took the day as pto so i can concentrate on the party. I have turned the training room into a mystical wintry Wonderland


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am making sugar cookies right now. Couple happy things. I had a press release today and got offered a new job. I'm not interested but it will help my salary negotiations. Second thing is I am throwing my departments holiday party tomorrow. I am so excited. I took the day as pto so i can concentrate on the party. I have turned the training room into a mystical wintry Wonderland



We need pictures please!

I miss making sugar cookies (with buttercream frosting). My Grandmother always made them, when I was a child and when the kids were young I made them too. My Grandmother made sure she made me lots of the scotty dogs and the reindeer ones. I wanted the brown frosting on them and of course the deer had to have a redhot for it's nose.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Today SUCKS for me  I had a nurse friend tell me that I probably have MRSA or some other similar thing and so now I'm going to my dermatologist and demanding a culture. All during finals week. If I DO have to be hospitalized or anything for it, I am going to tell them not until Friday, I am going to my finals on Thursday even if I'm on my death bed D:<



Get a second opinion for sure :/
I am a hypochondriac and i would already be at the dr




Jacqui said:


> We need pictures please!
> 
> I miss making sugar cookies (with buttercream frosting). My Grandmother always made them, when I was a child and when the kids were young I made them too. My Grandmother made sure she made me lots of the scotty dogs and the reindeer ones. I wanted the brown frosting on them and of course the deer had to have a redhot for it's nose.



I'd love to find reindeer cookie cutters. I do some in Christmas and lemon ones in Hanukkah shapes


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I need cookie cutters! I bought sprinkles. I've been working 35 hour weeks in retail so I'm too tired to bake a bunch. I get 10% off so that helped some with gift costs. But I am DONE christmas shopping and am mailing it all out tomorrow morning.  

As for automated tortoise enclosures ours is all on auto pilot for heat, light, and humidity. Makes it easier on me and is better for Rosie. 

Just hoping I don't have to spend an arm and a leg shipping my homemade jams and candies to family...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Today I am taking two finals, but thankfully the dermatologist didn't tell me I'm gonna die or anything (although the results from the culture haven't come back yet so ya never know, I guess), I just have to put a perscription antibiotic ointment on them two times a day, take an oral antibiotic two times a day, use this antibiotic body wash stuff basically once a day for the next month and the worst part (because if there is one thing I hate more than anything else, it's laundry) is that I have to wash my sheets every day!!!!

Why does getting better take so much work?


----------



## Jacqui

I use to have a large collection of cookie cutters. I kept my Grandmothers which were well used and loved by her for years and years. Then added a few from my first mother-in-law when she died and my Mom's few (some which came from her Mom). Then I kept adding ones along the way, including ones for all the holidays.

If I ever come across a deer, I'll pick it up for you, Kerryann.

Well we are down to counting the hours til hubby's surgery.  Jeff is like a cat in a room filled with rockers and I have to admit I am not much better, just am better at keeping it all inside.


----------



## ijmccollum

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Today I am taking two finals, but thankfully the dermatologist didn't tell me I'm gonna die or anything (although the results from the culture haven't come back yet so ya never know, I guess), I just have to put a perscription antibiotic ointment on them two times a day, take an oral antibiotic two times a day, use this antibiotic body wash stuff basically once a day for the next month and the worst part (because if there is one thing I hate more than anything else, it's laundry) is that I have to wash my sheets every day!!!!
> 
> Why does getting better take so much work?


Staff infections are nothing to poo-poo about. Get yourself better and quickly.


Jacqui said:


> I use to have a large collection of cookie cutters. I kept my Grandmothers which were well used and loved by her for years and years. Then added a few from my first mother-in-law when she died and my Mom's few (some which came from her Mom). Then I kept adding ones along the way, including ones for all the holidays.
> 
> If I ever come across a deer, I'll pick it up for you, Kerryann.
> 
> Well we are down to counting the hours til hubby's surgery.  Jeff is like a cat in a room filled with rockers and I have to admit I am not much better, just am better at keeping it all inside.


I must have missed it, I didn't realize your hubby was in for surgery. Hope all goes well.

The snow didn't stick too well but we are suppose to be getting rain mixed with snow in the valley, with snow in the mountains. This global warming is starting to creep me out. Beaver Ski area, up the canyon, still doesn't have snow pack.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I don't get it, I'm like the biggest germaphobe on the planet but I REFUSE to use hand sanitizer unless I am sick and there is no other soap around.... It makes no sense to me 

Good luck to your husband in his surgery, Jacqui!

We don't have very many cookie cutters at all but I'm more of a chocolate chip cookie kinda person.


----------



## pugsandkids

I started cheating when it comes to Sugar/Gingerbread cookies. They are more fun to bake then eat, so I buy the premise dough. We have a blast rolling and cutting! I was smart enough to take the day before, and the day after off this year. It'll be like the old days when I had the schedule as my boys 

I hope surgery goes well, and infections clear quickly!


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> I started cheating when it comes to Sugar/Gingerbread cookies. They are more fun to bake then eat, so I buy the premise dough.



 Not for me! I love the eating, but dislike the mess and work of making.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I find that batter is usually much better than the finished product... sugar cookie dough, chocolate chip cookie dough, cake.... the list goes on.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I find that batter is usually much better than the finished product... sugar cookie dough, chocolate chip cookie dough, cake.... the list goes on.



On a lot of cookies I would agree with this.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

We have the most delicious chocolate chip cookie recipe passed down in our family. SO GOOD. But usually by the time some of the cookies are baked to eat, my stomach is killing me from all the dough I ate in the process


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I use to have a large collection of cookie cutters. I kept my Grandmothers which were well used and loved by her for years and years. Then added a few from my first mother-in-law when she died and my Mom's few (some which came from her Mom). Then I kept adding ones along the way, including ones for all the holidays.
> 
> If I ever come across a deer, I'll pick it up for you, Kerryann.
> 
> Well we are down to counting the hours til hubby's surgery.  Jeff is like a cat in a room filled with rockers and I have to admit I am not much better, just am better at keeping it all inside.



Thanks,
I will keep you guys in my prayers. I was the same way before my husband's surgery. 

Here are your pics Jacqui 
the outside of the room

















Here is what the room looked like before and after the party




I vacuumed the floor so the housekeeper didn't have to clean up my fake snow.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann that is so neat!!!

My husband's surgery is for a Gastrointestinal stromal tumor that three months ago was the size of a softball or grapefruit. So he could end up with some major stomach work depending on exactly where and how it is growing, plus the nice added fear of what kind of cancer it is going to be. We will be leaving home about 2:30 to 3 am with the knife works starting about 7 am.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann that is so neat!!!
> 
> My husband's surgery is for a Gastrointestinal stromal tumor that three months ago was the size of a softball or grapefruit. So he could end up with some major stomach work depending on exactly where and how it is growing, plus the nice added fear of what kind of cancer it is going to be. We will be leaving home about 2:30 to 3 am with the knife works starting about 7 am.



I just read up on the surgery and tumor. You are holding up and so strong. I pray the best for your hubby and your family.


----------



## ijmccollum

How you all hanging in there Jacqui? Am keeping you and yours in my thoughts.

On a positive note, my hubby is going in this afternoon to see if he needs a root canal.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> How you all hanging in there Jacqui? Am keeping you and yours in my thoughts.
> 
> On a positive note, my hubby is going in this afternoon to see if he needs a root canal.



I know.. I am antsy for her. 

Too bad you aren't in Michigan. One of besties is an endodontist.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thinking about you and your hubby, Jacqui.

Hey all:

Did you all suffer from Forum withdrawals this a.m.? I couldn't find anything to do. Amazing how much time I spend on the computer on the Forum. Was pretty lost without it. I even had to resort to actually doing some work around here.

Speaking of around here...this is the reason I buy the stuffless toys for Misty:





I broke down and bought this one because she loves the plastic water bottles, and this toy has a water bottle inside it. However, the head was stuffed with fiber fill.


Sweet and innocent:







This old, cut down, dead tree is in my Aldabran pen. I suppose all these little gremlins mean the roots are rotting:










And last of all, Misty helping me clean up the tortoise poop:


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Haha, agreed. I actually had a *shudder* productive day without TFO!!


----------



## Jacqui

See I go for the day and the forum goes down.  

Jeff's surgery went good, his epidural had problems and they had to replace it. He ended up spending over three hours in recovery. The tumor is not the kind of cancer they expected it to be, so until the results on it come back Tues or Wednesday from the lab, they are not sure what the next treatment (if any) will be. They did end up removing a section of his stomach, so it will be a solid week atleast before he can get out.




ijmccollum said:


> On a positive note, my hubby is going in this afternoon to see if he needs a root canal.



How did that go? The tooth I had worked on last week, has not stopped hurting, so I will either be having it pulled or a root canal done on it. If he get's his done, be sure to let me know things like how painful it was.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Glad to hear your husband did well in surgery! I hope everything goes as well as it can in that kind of situation 

My test results are in, and it's MRSA! (woo) which means instead of having to do all those really lame things for a month, I pretty much have to do them for the rest of my life........... -__________________________-


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> See I go for the day and the forum goes down.
> 
> Jeff's surgery went good, his epidural had problems and they had to replace it. He ended up spending over three hours in recovery. The tumor is not the kind of cancer they expected it to be, so until the results on it come back Tues or Wednesday from the lab, they are not sure what the next treatment (if any) will be. They did end up removing a section of his stomach, so it will be a solid week atleast before he can get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note, my hubby is going in this afternoon to see if he needs a root canal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did that go? The tooth I had worked on last week, has not stopped hurting, so I will either be having it pulled or a root canal done on it. If he get's his done, be sure to let me know things like how painful it was.
Click to expand...



Great to hear that things look good. Hope the lab work-ups support a positive prognosis. 

The hubs ended up with a root canal. Apparently an old cap needs to be replaced and he has a big infection under it. He has had several root canals and lots of crowns. He said they really numb you so you don't feel it but it is a longer time procedure. Getting old really sux. 


CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My test results are in, and it's MRSA! (woo) which means instead of having to do all those really lame things for a month, I pretty much have to do them for the rest of my life........... -__________________________-


Sorry to hear that -- big life style change coming for you, but you will do fine.

And ick! Yvonne, did you really let her eat that pile?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

So... I had heard about what happened today but just read a news story on it... and now I'm crying... bad day. :'(


----------



## dmmj

Yes it is a sad day, so many young kids wiped out by a crazy person.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> See I go for the day and the forum goes down.
> 
> Jeff's surgery went good, his epidural had problems and they had to replace it. He ended up spending over three hours in recovery. The tumor is not the kind of cancer they expected it to be, so until the results on it come back Tues or Wednesday from the lab, they are not sure what the next treatment (if any) will be. They did end up removing a section of his stomach, so it will be a solid week atleast before he can get out.
> 
> 
> I know.. and me with my hopping from foot too foot. I am keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> Today was a very sad day


----------



## BowandWalter

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My test results are in, and it's MRSA! (woo) which means instead of having to do all those really lame things for a month, I pretty much have to do them for the rest of my life........... -__________________________-



I googled that  I thought Dyishidrosis was bad, MRSA looks terrifying.


I can't imagine someone doing that to children, my niece is 5, it just seems terribly wrong. 
It would have been good if he'd taken himself out before going to the school, at least then people would mourn him instead of him being remembered as a monstrosity. Plus all those poor parents who had to wait and didn't have their kids leave the building, how awful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On a side note; I'm a little creeped out that the plasteron of my pancake tortoise has give to it. This is something to adjust to.


----------



## dmmj

The pancake shell is far more pliable than a regular tortoise's shell.


----------



## Jacqui

My first thought was wondring if any of our members might have lost their children today. Killing anybody in that way, is so unbelievable to me, but the fact these were K-4th graders made it even more unreal and so so sad. Gien the time of year also made it worse, atleast in my mind.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> On a side note; I'm a little creeped out that the plasteron of my pancake tortoise has give to it. This is something to adjust to.


There seems like a lot of adjusting to the pancakes, as they are such special and unique critters.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

All the new details coming out on that story make it more and more horrifying... in situations like this I often wonder why they have to look into it so closely... doing so won't save the kids, and it certainly isn't going to provide them any justice considering the coward killed himself, too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As a case in point to make a political statement, the perp broke gun laws to use these guns. Lawbreakers don't follow laws committing their crimes.


Please understand, I've shed more than one tear over this mindless act.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, long time no talk!! 

Jacqui, I read a little bit about your husbands surgery and wish him the absolute best outcome and a speedy recovery. 

Cowboy Ken- hi I don't know you but I agree with you. I don't want to debate gun laws. I (like all of you) am grieving for the 27 angels my state and this world lost. It is just horrific.

I really just wanted to see how everyone was doing and to say Hi, so Hi


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all, long time no talk!!
> 
> Jacqui, I read a little bit about your husbands surgery and wish him the absolute best outcome and a speedy recovery.
> 
> Cowboy Ken- hi I don't know you but I agree with you. I don't want to debate gun laws. I (like all of you) am grieving for the 27 angels my state and this world lost. It is just horrific.
> 
> I really just wanted to see how everyone was doing and to say Hi, so Hi



Glad you came on, your one of the ones I had wondered about. This must mean you and yours are safe.  When are we going to see updated pictures of your "little" puppy? Thank you for the wishes for Jeff. He finally got to get out of bed and walk a little bit tonight. Maybe by Monday, they will let him start on the clear liquids diet.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, long time no talk!!
> 
> Jacqui, I read a little bit about your husbands surgery and wish him the absolute best outcome and a speedy recovery.
> 
> Cowboy Ken- hi I don't know you but I agree with you. I don't want to debate gun laws. I (like all of you) am grieving for the 27 angels my state and this world lost. It is just horrific.
> 
> I really just wanted to see how everyone was doing and to say Hi, so Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you came on, your one of the ones I had wondered about. This must mean you and yours are safe.  When are we going to see updated pictures of your "little" puppy? Thank you for the wishes for Jeff. He finally got to get out of bed and walk a little bit tonight. Maybe by Monday, they will let him start on the clear liquids diet.
Click to expand...


I am really glad he is progressing!
I never meant to stay away for so long!!
We are safe but devastated, our school's were locked down with State Troopers guarding the doors and they said that will continue for the next week because they are worried about copy cats!!
I am on my phone laying next to my 140 pound snoring beast but I am going to see if I can figure out how to post pics from my phone.


Sorry, I cannot post pics but I will tomorrow.


----------



## pugsandkids

I'm glad your family is safe, such an awful, awful situation...

Today hubby got the waterfall set up in the pond! I was speechless. Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> I'm glad your family is safe, such an awful, awful situation...
> 
> Today hubby got the waterfall set up in the pond! I was speechless. Will post pictures tomorrow.



Yes, yes we want pictures!! 

*Good morning folks!!​*
Trying to decide if I should stay home, as I had planned or do what my heart thinks I should do and go to Lincoln and spend the day at the hospital. Staying home means relaxing and doing animal chores (instead of the dump and runs I have been doing... plus longer walks and loving time) and light housework. Going to the hospital is a three hour plus trip that eats gas. et I know if I don't go, he will be there all by himself and that's no fun either.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Erin! Glad to see you back here. You and your hubby have been missed.

Jacqui - get out there and start that truck. Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and do something you don't really want to do.

Everyone else who needs a pep talk: get out there and get going! Its not going to get done all by itself! Go, go, go!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui - get out there and start that truck. Sometimes you just have to bit the bullet and do something you don't really want to do.



 But your mistaken, I would much rather go to the hospital.  I love the driving and normally never get to have the pleasure any more. At the hospital I can raid the hidden supply of hot chocolate down in the surgery waiting room. I can watch TV, which I never get to see other wise... of course they are his type of shows... history channel and the chopper building show. Plus there are all the good food places I can get my daily meal from. Yum yum!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui - get out there and start that truck. Sometimes you just have to bit the bullet and do something you don't really want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your mistaken, I would much rather go to the hospital.  I love the driving and normally never get to have the pleasure any more. At the hospital I can raid the hidden supply of hot chocolate down in the surgery waiting room. I can watch TV, which I never get to see other wise... of course they are his type of shows... history channel and the chopper building show. Plus there are all the good food places I can get my daily meal from. Yum yum!
Click to expand...


You little trickster you!!!


----------



## Jacqui

The piling up of work here at the house is the one reason I would like to stay home today. You have no idea how nice it is to sit here snuggled with critters between getting up and doing morning chores. They have not been getting snuggle time because I was leaving so early in the am and when I came home I was going to bed within the hour of arrival.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

awww, the critters


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> The piling up of work here at the house is the one reason I would like to stay home today. You have no idea how nice it is to sit here snuggled with critters between getting up and doing morning chores. They have not been getting snuggle time because I was leaving so early in the am and when I came home I was going to bed within the hour of arrival.



You know what's best for you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Br-r-r-r-r...it's cold out there! Well, I got the horse fed and picked up after, but then I had to come back inside to warm up my fingers! At least the fog has lifted and the sun is shining. But BR-r-r-r-r-r-r-!

I have one outside cat that I like to snuggle with, Little Missy Kitty. She's so soft and snuggly, however she's also terribly paranoid. She's always on the look-out for the boogey man or whatever monster it is that is going to get her. So its hard to pin her down very long.

Well, I guess the fingers are warm enough. Time to go out there again and brave the cold to open up the tortoise houses and feed them.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It's a sad day when someone in California is colder than someone in Nebraska


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> It's a sad day when someone in California is colder than someone in Nebraska



That's always my thought, when Yvonne complains about how cold she is.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> That's always my thought, when Yvonne complains about how cold she is.



Its 55 degrees here in semi sunny Michigan. That's balmy for this time of year.
I leave for Delaware tonight. I am so glad we won't have snow or ice in the mountains. It looks like clear sailing. Unfortunately we are driving instead of flying.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's always my thought, when Yvonne complains about how cold she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 55 degrees here in semi sunny Michigan. That's balmy for this time of year.
> I leave for Delaware tonight. I am so glad we won't have snow or ice in the mountains. It looks like clear sailing. Unfortunately we are driving instead of flying.
Click to expand...


It's 31 degrees here and sleeting. It is too warm I guess for snow. I hate that slushy wet stuff!! It is supposed to be like this for the next 3 day's 


Hi Yvonne!!! Did I miss anything good? I have ton's of catching up to do and there seem's to be about a million new members!! That's exciting!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got a nice storm system rolling into Oregon tonight. Possible wind gusts of 50-70 mph. They say it will be comparable to one we had six years ago. We lost an 8foot square of our roof from that one. The generator is all ready to go should it be needed. The weather guessers say the strongest will hit between 10pm&2am.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got a nice storm system rolling into Oregon tonight. Possible wind gusts of 50-70 mph. They say it will be comparable to one we had six years ago. We lost an 8foot square of our roof from that one. The generator is all ready to go should it be needed. The weather guessers say the strongest will hit between 10pm&2am.



What region of OR are you? We are SO and are only getting rain...I'm guessing Eastern?


----------



## ijmccollum

Well, we got light snow here with low cloud coverage. My body decided to catch a little sneeze this weekend so I have been feeling like crud. To top it off, I stopped by the store on my way back home from the lab yesterday and lost my wallet. Thankfully a call to the store confirmed that they have it and will hold it for me to pick up! It is good to live life in the positive spectrum.

I am kicking around holiday meal ideas. It will be a busy season as we have a house guest and the kids will be over. 

I am thinking
Solstice dinner: rock lobster, buttered pasta, endive with pear and Gorgonzola, ending with fruits -- that or have the daughter-in-law bring desert. I may toss in scallops and garlic bread.

Christmas Eve: smoked trout with a salad and leek soup.

Christmas morning: monkey bread, boiled eggs, ham or sausage and juice. Finger foods would be good here.

New Years: tavern ham, black eyed peas, okra and corn bread.

What are you all having?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got a nice storm system rolling into Oregon tonight. Possible wind gusts of 50-70 mph. They say it will be comparable to one we had six years ago. We lost an 8foot square of our roof from that one. The generator is all ready to go should it be needed. The weather guessers say the strongest will hit between 10pm&2am.



Wow, a tree fell on our house during the hurricane in Oct. my husband was up on the roof with a chainsaw trying to see if it broke a hole in the roof. Fortunately, it didn't but it sure shook the house!!! Good luck, I always get a little stressed when bad weather comes.




ijmccollum said:


> Well, we got light snow here with low cloud coverage. My body decided to catch a little sneeze this weekend so I have been feeling like crud. To top it off, I stopped by the store on my way back home from the lab yesterday and lost my wallet. Thankfully a call to the store confirmed that they have it and will hold it for me to pick up! It is good to live life in the positive spectrum.
> 
> I am kicking around holiday meal ideas. It will be a busy season as we have a house guest and the kids will be over.
> 
> I am thinking
> Solstice dinner: rock lobster, buttered pasta, endive with pear and Gorgonzola, ending with fruits -- that or have the daughter-in-law bring desert. I may toss in scallops and garlic bread.
> 
> Christmas Eve: smoked trout with a salad and leek soup.
> 
> Christmas morning: monkey bread, boiled eggs, ham or sausage and juice. Finger foods would be good here.
> 
> New Years: tavern ham, black eyed peas, okra and corn bread.
> 
> What are you all having?



Wow!!! That all sounds amazing!! I am working on a menu but it is hard because my hubby has recently become a vegan to try and lower his cholesterol. So I have to make Vegan dishes that go with our normal dishes. I am getting better at it. A lot more chopping but ultimately healthier  I may have to add monkey bread now!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> What region of OR are you? We are SO and are only getting rain...I'm guessing Eastern?



We're mid-Williamette valley. 6 years ago, we had a 60-80' fir come down in the pasture, but the only thing it did was provide my brother-in-law with some firewood.


----------



## Jacqui

All this talk about monkey bread is funny. My oldest daughter posted about making it on her facebook page. So we all started talking about it. My Mom use to make it every so often. It's been years since I have. Sorta even forgot about it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

With my husband being vegan and the kids being dairy & gluten free. I sneak things like a York peppermint patty from the grocery store or a latte when I am out by myself and feel rebellious!!! Monkey bread & coffee sounds like a great breakfast!


----------



## Yvonne G

Food, food, food! That's all you folks ever talk about. FOOD!!! Thank goodness I've eaten lunch or I'd have to go to the kitchen and pig out.

Has anyone who owns a Kindle ever made use of storing your books on Kindle's cloud? If so, how do you go about it?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> With my husband being vegan and the kids being dairy & gluten free. I sneak things like a York peppermint patty from the grocery store or a latte when I am out by myself and feel rebellious!!! Monkey bread & coffee sounds like a great breakfast!



Ohhh I LOVE those peppermint patties!! I have been doing such a good job of avoiding them, but seeing the ad on TV yesterday just about got to me.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're mid-Williamette valley. 6 years ago, we had a 60-80' fir come down in the pasture, but the only thing it did was provide my brother-in-law with some firewood.



Thank goodness it landed in the pasture! I grew up here, but at a higher elevation. We got all kinds of weather. Now we live on the valley floor and our weather is boring


----------



## Yvonne G

I love their commercials. But the very first one was the best. The girl in the commercial even got goose bumps she was enjoying it so much.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're mid-Williamette valley. 6 years ago, we had a 60-80' fir come down in the pasture, but the only thing it did was provide my brother-in-law with some firewood.



I am always so sadden to see a big old tree fall.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> With my husband being vegan and the kids being dairy & gluten free. I sneak things like a York peppermint patty from the grocery store or a latte when I am out by myself and feel rebellious!!! Monkey bread & coffee sounds like a great breakfast!



We are vegetarian and mostly dairy free. We do eat eggs from a local farm that is free range.
I never thought about making monkey bread. I was gonna make cinnamon rolls for breakfast. Lay out the left over tapas from Christmas eve for lunch.
My mom is bringing steaks, grandma and grandpa are bringing homemade sausage, and my out laws are bringing turkey breast. I am making a gardein vegetarian roast, sweet potatoes, mashed rutabaga, stuffing, and corn bread casserole


----------



## jaizei

emysemys said:


> Has anyone who owns a Kindle ever made use of storing your books on Kindle's cloud? If so, how do you go about it?



Were the books bought through Amazon? Everything bought through Amazon is automatically backed up on the cloud.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, through Amazon. So how do I get the long list off my Kindle? Or do I?


----------



## ijmccollum

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! That all sounds amazing!! I am working on a menu but it is hard because my hubby has recently become a vegan to try and lower his cholesterol. So I have to make Vegan dishes that go with our normal dishes. I am getting better at it. A lot more chopping but ultimately healthier  I may have to add monkey bread now!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, those spouses can throw a wrench in sometimes. About twelve years ago my husband announced he did an elimination diet and determined that red meat was the cause of his ills.....okay, chicken, pork, fish, and lamb/ goat -- I can live with that. H3ll, who knew lamb/goat was considered red meat? And to top it off he says the smell of lamb/goat is abnoxious - must be some past life herding life thingy.
> Good thing I love tha man....26 yrs + and counting.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> With my husband being vegan and the kids being dairy & gluten free. I sneak things like a York peppermint patty from the grocery store or a latte when I am out by myself and feel rebellious!!! Monkey bread & coffee sounds like a great breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have come to indulge in my rare red meats when we have luncheons at work. I ,work with agriculture people and they know how to eat! Oh yeh, rebel on!
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! That all sounds amazing!! I am working on a menu but it is hard because my hubby has recently become a vegan to try and lower his cholesterol. So I have to make Vegan dishes that go with our normal dishes. I am getting better at it. A lot more chopping but ultimately healthier  I may have to add monkey bread now!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, those spouses can throw a wrench in sometimes. About twelve years ago my husband announced he did an elimination diet and determined that red meat was the cause of his ills.....okay, chicken, pork, fish, and lamb/ goat -- I can live with that. H3ll, who knew lamb/goat was considered red meat? And to top it off he says the smell of lamb/goat is abnoxious - must be some past life herding life thingy.
> Good thing I love tha man....26 yrs + and counting.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> With my husband being vegan and the kids being dairy & gluten free. I sneak things like a York peppermint patty from the grocery store or a latte when I am out by myself and feel rebellious!!! Monkey bread & coffee sounds like a great breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have come to indulge in my rare red meats when we have luncheons at work. I ,work with agriculture people and they know how to eat! Oh yeh, rebel on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is awesome! Men have it so easy! They can just make these edicts and think no big deal just eliminate meat & stuff. Meanwhile I had to buy books and research how to maintain good protien level's and not totally carb out etc..etc.. it is stressful and may infact cause stressful rebelious eating
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So it's a bit strange that I'm quoted here as saying something about my vegetarian husband. I, have a very carnivore WIFE,(CowboyKen) and I've never entertained the idea of a husband, vegan or otherwise! And I agree, I do have it easy. I have a wife that loves me and buys me tortoises for my birthday/ Xmas gifts!


----------



## terryo

Hi everyone....I never come on here, as I haven't too much time lately....husband isn't well and takes up a lot of my time now...but for anyone who has a Kindle, someone sent me this site and if you sign up you can get a lot of free books. I've gotten so many free, and $.99, and $2 books so far. 
http://www.facebook.com/BookBub?ref=stream
Just go on there and sign up, and they send you an e-mail each day with free books....you have to check off your preferences.
I never get to read all the posts any more, but I wish I could ....looks like so much fun going on here....


----------



## wellington

terryo said:


> Hi everyone....I never come on here, as I haven't too much time lately....husband isn't well and takes up a lot of my time now...but for anyone who has a Kindle, someone sent me this site and if you sign up you can get a lot of free books. I've gotten so many free, and $.99, and $2 books so far.
> http://www.facebook.com/BookBub?ref=stream
> Just go on there and sign up, and they send you an e-mail each day with free books....you have to check off your preferences.
> I never get to read all the posts any more, but I wish I could ....looks like so much fun going on here....



I don't post much on this thread either, once in a great while. However, TerryO, I sure hope things get better for your husband and you. So sorry he is ill. Good healthy thoughts coming your way


----------



## pugsandkids

terryo said:


> Hi everyone....I never come on here, as I haven't too much time lately....husband isn't well and takes up a lot of my time now...but for anyone who has a Kindle, someone sent me this site and if you sign up you can get a lot of free books. I've gotten so many free, and $.99, and $2 books so far.
> http://www.facebook.com/BookBub?ref=stream
> Just go on there and sign up, and they send you an e-mail each day with free books....you have to check off your preferences.
> I never get to read all the posts any more, but I wish I could ....looks like so much fun going on here....



My attendance is spotty at best Terry, but its still nice to see you post! I'm sorry your hubby is ill, best wishes to both of you.


----------



## cherylim

Ugh...just had a filling done. My first one in adult teeth.

Had a lot as a kid, and didn't mind getting them done at all, but as a teenager I went through hell with my teeth. Long-term braces, and a visit to the dental hospital as I'd grown fangs. They gave me almost 50 injections that day, trying to numb my mouth so they could take the fangs out. Since then, I've always been a little nervous at the dentist but not so much I couldn't hide it and get on with it.

It suddenly hit me last night that this treatment would be my first injection since then, and I got a bit worried. Closed my eyes when I saw the needle today and got through it fairly well, but it was the drilling that was worse. Lots of that needed, because the hole in the tooth was actually at the side and not somewhere they could access. It was caused by two teeth rubbing together, because I have too many teeth and not enough space, so they had to drill right in to get to it. Surprised any of the tooth was left when they were done!

Still, she said not to eat anything solid for six hours so here I am, taking the afternoon off work to eat Ben and Jerry's. It's a hard life.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

cherylim said:


> Ugh...just had a filling done. My first one in adult teeth.
> 
> Had a lot as a kid, and didn't mind getting them done at all, but as a teenager I went through hell with my teeth. Long-term braces, and a visit to the dental hospital as I'd grown fangs. They gave me almost 50 injections that day, trying to numb my mouth so they could take the fangs out. Since then, I've always been a little nervous at the dentist but not so much I couldn't hide it and get on with it.



I feel ya! I had to have this mechanism in my mouth that slowly split my jaw to make more room for my teeth. Then three years of braces, three years of wearing my nasty retainers, and then I had teeth pulled and got implants.... that was the worst, because I was in the dentist's chair at least once a week for almost two months.... THEN after six months of letting the internal implants fuse to my jaw, I got to put crowns on them... since they were my canine teeth, my nickname for those six months was "anti-pire"


----------



## Yvonne G

Sending good thoughts and wishes your way, Terry, and I hope your husband gets well soon! Thanks for the Kindle info, however, I don't do Facebook...darn it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty wakes me up upon occasion during the night to tend to "business" outside, and last night was no exception. So I got the flash light and took her out back. I generally wait for her and let her back in when she's finished. She ran over to the dog house, lay down on her stomach and started digging under the dog house. I said heck with this, left her outside and went back to bed. So this a.m. I open the back door and she's sitting there with this desiccated mummy hanging out of her mouth:







How does one wake up from a sound sleep and say, "I guess I'd better go dig under the dog house and get that old, dried up old rat outta' there."


Damned red ants!!!! I went to plop down a spoonful of food on the SA leopard tortoise's feeding tile and there were red ants around it. I lifted the tile and there were hundred of the darned critters under there. I had to take the whole thing apart, plastic liner and all, in order to get them all out of there. I never did see their trail, so I don't know how they came to be in there. I've been pretty lucky in that the ants don't seem to bother the tortoises. Anyway, I sprayed the whole tort table with Orange Guard, put down a fresh sheet of plastic and stapled it, added new substrate and put the babies back in.

I know they are nature's clean-up crew, but I wish they would have gone in the back yard and cleaned up that old, dead rat and leave my tortoise habitats alone!


----------



## cherylim

emysemys said:


> So this a.m. I open the back door and she's sitting there with this desiccated mummy hanging out of her mouth:



Ooh, yummy...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So it's a bit strange that I'm quoted here as saying something about my vegetarian husband. I, have a very carnivore WIFE,(CowboyKen) and I've never entertained the idea of a husband, vegan or otherwise! And I agree, I do have it easy. I have a wife that loves me and buys me tortoises for my birthday/ Xmas gifts!


I thought maybe you were dating my husband  I don't share well.



terryo said:


> Hi everyone....I never come on here, as I haven't too much time lately....husband isn't well and takes up a lot of my time now...but for anyone who has a Kindle, someone sent me this site and if you sign up you can get a lot of free books. I've gotten so many free, and $.99, and $2 books so far.
> http://www.facebook.com/BookBub?ref=stream
> Just go on there and sign up, and they send you an e-mail each day with free books....you have to check off your preferences.
> I never get to read all the posts any more, but I wish I could ....looks like so much fun going on here....



I am sorry about your husbands health. I will keep you in my prayers.



cherylim said:


> Ugh...just had a filling done. My first one in adult teeth.
> 
> Had a lot as a kid, and didn't mind getting them done at all, but as a teenager I went through hell with my teeth. Long-term braces, and a visit to the dental hospital as I'd grown fangs. They gave me almost 50 injections that day, trying to numb my mouth so they could take the fangs out. Since then, I've always been a little nervous at the dentist but not so much I couldn't hide it and get on with it.
> 
> It suddenly hit me last night that this treatment would be my first injection since then, and I got a bit worried. Closed my eyes when I saw the needle today and got through it fairly well, but it was the drilling that was worse. Lots of that needed, because the hole in the tooth was actually at the side and not somewhere they could access. It was caused by two teeth rubbing together, because I have too many teeth and not enough space, so they had to drill right in to get to it. Surprised any of the tooth was left when they were done!
> 
> Still, she said not to eat anything solid for six hours so here I am, taking the afternoon off work to eat Ben and Jerry's. It's a hard life.



You cursed me with your beautiful bathroom hotel experience. I had to travel to Wilmington DE for work last night. We drove through the night and got here at around 9 this morning. I checked in and slept until like 11 and then did our audit until around 3. I came back, took some nyquil and dinked around for a bit and then laid down. Before I laid down I flushed the toilet, well I was drifting in and out of nyquil coma and realized the toilet was running. It had been about 15 minutes of sleeping. I got up and the whole bathroom and the area of the room outside of the bathroom was flooded. I had to wade in there and shut off the water, and call maintenance. By time I got it shut off the water was over to the edge of the bed in the carpet. They had to move me to a whole new room..  haha


----------



## poison

hello tfo


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Daniel:

What's going on in your life right now?


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast Misty didn't bring it in to the house, Yonne!


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui said:


> Atleast Misty didn't bring it in to the house, Yonne!



Oh eewww, I don't like dead things. Most anything else is fine, but not dead! 

I tucked my younger boys in and they told me all the things they've done to make it snow. PJs inside out, banana on the front lawn, frozen wooden spoons under their pillows...I laugh and look out their window towards the street light, it's snowing! Sticking too, tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, 

Maybe it's a Doberman thing. Ava will find a cat killed rodent and try to bring it in the house. She carries them very delicately in her mouth, holding her mouth open just barely, asking to bring it in. It doesn't work though, she looks very guilty while trying to pull it off! The other day though, while cleaning a cat box next to her indoor kennel, I saw a strange dark shape in her bedding. Yup, it was a dead rodent she had gotten past us. Glad I found it, her kennel is in our bedroom!


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> You cursed me with your beautiful bathroom hotel experience. I had to travel to Wilmington DE for work last night. We drove through the night and got here at around 9 this morning. I checked in and slept until like 11 and then did our audit until around 3. I came back, took some nyquil and dinked around for a bit and then laid down. Before I laid down I flushed the toilet, well I was drifting in and out of nyquil coma and realized the toilet was running. It had been about 15 minutes of sleeping. I got up and the whole bathroom and the area of the room outside of the bathroom was flooded. I had to wade in there and shut off the water, and call maintenance. By time I got it shut off the water was over to the edge of the bed in the carpet. They had to move me to a whole new room..  haha



Oh dear! 

I hope the new room was an upgrade?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good morning TFO, it is tortoise soaking day! Last week I was carrying Leia's tub of dirty water outside to dump it in the woods and it splashed in my face . It was sooo gross!


----------



## pdrobber

good morning...I think I'll go get some greens and cactus now and head out to LI to see the tortoises.  I'm off from work today and tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> I tucked my younger boys in and they told me all the things they've done to make it snow. PJs inside out, banana on the front lawn, frozen wooden spoons under their pillows...I laugh and look out their window towards the street light, it's snowing! Sticking too, tomorrow should be interesting.



Now those are some interesting ideas!  Our snow is suppose to arrive for the day on Wednesday. Doubt it is enough to stay around til Christmas. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning TFO, it is tortoise soaking day! Last week I was carrying Leia's tub of dirty water outside to dump it in the woods and it splashed in my face . It was sooo gross!



  Oh I hate that! I have learned when handling dirty turtle/tortoise water always keep your lips closed tight. 




pdrobber said:


> good morning...I think I'll go get some greens and cactus now and head out to LI to see the tortoises.  I'm off from work today and tomorrow.



*Enjoy your time with your critters and the family!*


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> All this talk about monkey bread is funny. My oldest daughter posted about making it on her facebook page. So we all started talking about it. My Mom use to make it every so often. It's been years since I have. Sorta even forgot about it.


Actually I haven't made Monkey Bread before, it just sounded easy to make and yummy enough for eating while opening presents. For Solstice dinner I think I will swap out the butter pasta for wild long grain rice. Since I will be serving garlic butter sauce with the rock lobster I don't need to add more cholesterol to the mix. Come January my Dr will be wagging her finger at me as it is.


terryo said:


> Hi everyone....I never come on here, as I haven't too much time lately....husband isn't well and takes up a lot of my time now.


Sorry to hear things are difficult right now, hope things get better soon. Will keep you in my thoughts.

We have snow sticking to the ground, cloudy skies and crusty roads here. This Thursday we are having a luncheon at work -- no diets 'till after the New Year! I'll be bringing meatballs in a tangy chili sauce.

On another note, CherryBomb is doing well. I can not believe the growth that occurred in a year's time. I wish I had gotten actual measurements when s/he came in. All I can say is s/he has at least doubled in size. S/he came in as just a little-little tyke at maybe 2". Is still shy but can be found in the morning sitting and staring at where the food dish should be.


----------



## Jacqui

Good for Cherrybomb and you! Feels amazing to have them do well, doesn't it?


----------



## terryo

emysemys said:


> Sending good thoughts and wishes your way, Terry, and I hope your husband gets well soon! Thanks for the Kindle info, however, I don't do Facebook...darn it!



Noooo...has nothing to do with face book. You sign up and they will send you an e-mail with all the day's bargins. I don't go through face book either.
Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers, everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G

Alright!!! Thanks, Terry. I've just signed up. 

I went out back to take a picture of something inside the "old house" (that's what I call the vacant house at the back of my property - a big overgrown storage shed), and I saw a Kodak moment. So this is my Little Girl Kitty, sitting in the "window," and Little Brother, up on the roof:


----------



## terryo

Yikes!! How does she get up on the roof? I wish I had that old house....boy, what I could put in there.


----------



## ijmccollum

terryo said:


> ....boy, what I could put in there.


Oh yeh! I am thinking x-tra critter habitat or lapidary/jewelery work shop.


----------



## Jacqui

You would have enjoyed yesterday, I had four cats playing tag on our garage roof. They would go up one tree, jump to the roof, race across it while trying to knock each other over, then go down the tree on the other side of the garage. I watched these monkies doing this for about 15 mins and it was just so funny. 

They enjoy the house roof too. Starkin even had two litters up there under. She found where under the eve a board had gotten loose and she goes in there.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It's funny seeing cats relaxing on the roof like that. There are very few cats where I live and it is bitter cold right now so I never see any! 

I know it is not a real cat but I have a fisher cat in my back woods and it just started its terrible screaming. Ugg, it is so eerie!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It's funny seeing cats relaxing on the roof like that. There are very few cats where I live and it is bitter cold right now so I never see any!
> 
> I know it is not a real cat but I have a fisher cat in my back woods and it just started its terrible screaming. Ugg, it is so eerie!!!!



I had to lok up what those were.  What do they sound like? Is it a breeding call, hunting, or just for fun type thing when they do it?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny seeing cats relaxing on the roof like that. There are very few cats where I live and it is bitter cold right now so I never see any!
> 
> I know it is not a real cat but I have a fisher cat in my back woods and it just started its terrible screaming. Ugg, it is so eerie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to lok up what those were.  What do they sound like? Is it a breeding call, hunting, or just for fun type thing when they do it?
Click to expand...

I am not sure I am trying to figure it out. It sounds like a high pitch child's scream and it last's for about 5 seconds and then happens in some sort of rhythm for like 5 minutes and then I keep thinking it is done and it starts screaming again. I feel like I hear them more in the summer. yesterday and today it has been making so much noise. The really freaky thing is that it was really loud and I was worried it would scare my six year old who was being dropped off from a friends house. So I went outside and waited in the driveway and the thing abrubtly stopped as soon as I walked out the door. So it must be close, AHHHHH!!!!


This is EXACTLY what it sounds like, the video descrip say's it could be a red fox. hmmm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re9KZ4_wbP4


----------



## ijmccollum

Well, whatever it is,it is enough to creep you out late at night.


----------



## Jacqui

I have had this story floating around in my head, as I have been driving along. I thought since I can't give any of you real gifts this year, perhaps you would enjoy yourselves reading this story. Now I really have not had time to do more then this rough sketch, so bare with me on mistakes and lack of details. I plan to try to write a part of this story each day (if I can find the time). Have fun reading... and please don't throw snowballs at me.  

Part 1
*Twas not the night before Christmas, in fact it was still days away...

Santa was sitting watching his group of tortoises grazing upon their heavily planted enclosure, the light sparkling off the stream that wandered past.

WHAT?! You did not know Santa had tortoises? Well until a few years ago, he didn't. Then one snowy Christmas, came a request from a wee lad named Kelly. Now Kelly was a very good child, so Santa wanted to do his best to fulfill his special gift request for Christmas. Neither Santa nor his elves knew the first thing about tortoises. I mean how could they, living clear up there in the cold land of abominable snowman and all. So Santa went online to do research and stumbled his way onto a site called Tortoise Forum Org. He was blown away by all the tortoises there were. As he searched for the perfect tortoise for little Kelly, he found himself becoming enamored with these unique creatures. Shortly after the seasonal rush that year was finished, Santa found the most perfect tortoise ever created... the erosa hingeback. He quickly acquired a trio for himself.

As the years passed, Santa's passion for all thing chelonian grew stronger and stronger. He ended up creating an enormous super structure, much like several covered football fields all joined together. These he planted with all kinds of plants he would pick up on his yearly worldwide travels. Butterflies floated on the gentle breezes that made the tall grasses appear to dance. Birds of every possible color sang sounds of happiness from the trees. If you listened closely, you could even hear the relaxing babbling of brooks. This most super of the superdomes, was a magical place hidden under layers of snow and known only to Santa and his elves. (I think the huge amount of heat generated by this tortoise haven is one of the reasons the icebergs are melting.)

But back to the story.....

Santa was enjoying some of his rare relaxation time watching two young leopard tortoises fighting over a firetruck red hibiscus bloom. Chuckling to himself, Santa turned to Rudolphina, who was laying next to him also enjoying the antics of the two leopards.

WHAT?! What do you mean you don't know who Rudolphina is? Why she is the most famous reindeer of all! Of course you may know her by her PR name of Rudolph. See years ago, Santa was wise enough to know how delicate the male reindeer's ego was and how they might resent being lead by a female out in public, so he asked Rudolphina to pretend she was a male named Rudolph. The rest is history, Rudolphina has gained fame the world wide, not for being a female but for her other gift... the red nose which she uses on foggy nights to help guide the sleigh for Santa.

But back to the story....

Santa turned to Rudolphina and said, "I was just thinking, I owe a debt of gratitude to those folks of TFO. They introduced me to the magic of tortoises, taught me how to properly care for them, and perhaps most importantly of all, they have become family. We laugh together, cry together, share secrets, tease each other, and just simply have a great time together. I think they deserve a special bunch of presents this year. What do you think?"

"What a great idea! How about if we deliver these gifts on different days from now until Christmas eve? That way, we could use those short outings to get the team into shape. Those guys only want to sit around watching reindeer games, not working out and getting into shape for the long journey delivering gifts to all the good boys and girls. They are way out of shape," replied Rudolphina.

"Splendid splendid! Rudolphina you never fail to amaze me with your ideas. Could you use that talent of yours to help me come up with some very special gifts for my TFO family? I want to find those special surprises that delight them til they are filled with the spirit of the season. Perhaps even make a few dreams come true along the way. What do you say, will you help me?", asked Santa.

"It will be my pleasure to help. Let's meet up later this afternoon to plan the first one. Right now, I need to gallop off," with that and a flick of her hoofs, Rudolphina took her leave of Santa. Her mind was racing with possibilities for this gift giving. A smile crossed her muzzle, as a plan started forming in her mind.

What is Rudolphina planning? Who will be the first to receive a special gift from Santa? Tune in later for the answers to these puzzles and more...*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's been snowing here most of the day. You just can't beat waking up and hearing the silence. Snow makes every thing quiet. I was sitting there at noon just watching the birds when Bob sticks his face thru the plastic strips on his doggie door. He sat out there for a minute checking everything out, went down into his pen which is all mud and snow and he walked around looking for something to eat. I hopped up and ran into get my camera and sure enough, he was back inside before I could get him...The jerk!
I just couldn't 'hop' fast enough. But I have all winter to get a snow picture...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I love the "quiet" of snow too. It makes me feel so insulated and safe and everything looks so beautiful & clean.


Oh & Jacqui, I cannot wait to read your story. I am on my phone right now and it is too hard to read on.


----------



## cherylim

Love the story!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*



cherylim said:


> Love the story!



*blushes* so it's not super dorky?


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!!​*
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blushes* so it's not super dorky?
Click to expand...




Well, it's a story about Santa keeping tortoises, spending time on internet forums and sitting in an oversized greenhouse...depends on how far we have to push it to get to 'dorky', but I reckon we're all a bit dorky here.

It's amazing!


----------



## Jacqui

I figure Santa has got to have a life, besides the holiday gift giving deal.  Any guy that can figure out how to make reindeer fly and travel all around the earth in one night (not to mention getting in and out of all those homes, even ones without fireplaces, and not get arrested) is wise enough to not only love tortoises but figure out how to keep them.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Did Kelly get the tortoise he wanted!?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning, I love your story Jacqui . I am going to read it to my kids tonight. You could write children's books! Rudolphina is perfect


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm wondering if this may turn out to be our very own "Secret Santa." If that's the case, I think the Josh was the first to receive a gift.

Great story, Jacqui. You do seem to have "the gift!"


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

aww, I haven't received a gift yet  LUCKY JOSH!

I shipped mine out a few days ago, it should be arriving any day now to my person


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Did Kelly get the tortoise he wanted!?



I believe you will find out more about Kelly as the story goes. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning, I love your story Jacqui . I am going to read it to my kids tonight. You could write children's books! Rudolphina is perfect



 Thank you! I was really scared to even try doing it and went back and forth on posting it. I wish I had started it earlier, so I could have polished it a bit... okay polished it a lot. It is really rough. To be honest, Rudolphina came to life because of reading a few posts by Angela (Ascott). 




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> aww, I haven't received a gift yet  LUCKY JOSH!
> 
> I shipped mine out a few days ago, it should be arriving any day now to my person



Hard waiting isn't it?


----------



## Yvonne G

A couple of days ago when I got up in the a.m. and let Misty out back it was strangely warm and calm outside. Very unusual and eerie feel to the morning. Turns out that later in the day it rained. But this a.m. BR-r-r-r-r-!! It is below freezing and everything has a layer of frost on it. These types of mornings you can really tell by looking at your roof where your hous's heat loss is. I dressed warmly, and bundled up with gloves, scarf, double sweaters and heavy jacket and went out and picked up horse manure and fed the horse. That done, I am now indoors in front of the wood stove getting nice and toasty. Sorry, tortoises, you'll just have to wait a bit for me to brave it again and come out to turn on your lights and open your doors! And I forgot to turn on the heater in the greenhouse last night. Hope I didn't lose any plants.


----------



## Jacqui

Hey Courtney, you ready for the snow? I also looked ahead to Christmas and the last weather forcast I saw says you may get your wish for a white Christams, too.  

Yesterday was in the 50s here and I was out doing yardwork in a tshirt. Today it's not going to get much above 40 before the afternoon drop in temps, plus we have a wind. Like Yvonne, I came in to warm up before doing more yardwork. Guess may be winter is coming?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I like snow... but I don't like it when it goes from warm to 8 inches of snow within a few days -_-


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I like snow... but I don't like it when it goes from warm to 8 inches of snow within a few days -_-



Not even a few days, it's from one day to the next.  I would rather we stayed warm and got the possible 7" as rain instead of snow. We really need the moisture.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Knowing the weather this year, it will probably snow and then get really warm, so we may still get the moisture yet


----------



## Yvonne G

The guy across the street is shaking his almond trees. It is so nerve wracking. It goes on for three or four days with no reprieve. A real assault upon one's senses.

If you've never experienced this here's how it's done:

He drives the piece of equipment up to the tree, sends out the arm that grabs the trunk of the tree, shakes the tree, then moves on to the next tree and repeats. So you hear, "Vroom, rattle, rattle, rattle" quiet while he moves to the next tree then, "Vroom, rattle, rattle, rattle." It's the Vroom part that bugs me. Almost makes my ears ache from the assault.


----------



## tortadise

Hey I like this story very much.

Yahh know my name is kelly 






Jacqui said:


> I have had this story floating around in my head, as I have been driving along. I thought since I can't give any of you real gifts this year, perhaps you would enjoy yourselves reading this story. Now I really have not had time to do more then this rough sketch, so bare with me on mistakes and lack of details. I plan to try to write a part of this story each day (if I can find the time). Have fun reading... and please don't throw snowballs at me.
> 
> Part 1
> *Twas not the night before Christmas, in fact it was still days away...
> 
> Santa was sitting watching his group of tortoises grazing upon their heavily planted enclosure, the light sparkling off the stream that wandered past.
> 
> WHAT?! You did not know Santa had tortoises? Well until a few years ago, he didn't. Then one snowy Christmas, came a request from a wee lad named Kelly. Now Kelly was a very good child, so Santa wanted to do his best to fulfill his special gift request for Christmas. Neither Santa nor his elves knew the first thing about tortoises. I mean how could they, living clear up there in the cold land of abominable snowman and all. So Santa went online to do research and stumbled his way onto a site called Tortoise Forum Org. He was blown away by all the tortoises there were. As he searched for the perfect tortoise for little Kelly, he found himself becoming enamored with these unique creatures. Shortly after the seasonal rush that year was finished, Santa found the most perfect tortoise ever created... the erosa hingeback. He quickly acquired a trio for himself.
> 
> As the years passed, Santa's passion for all thing chelonian grew stronger and stronger. He ended up creating an enormous super structure, much like several covered football fields all joined together. These he planted with all kinds of plants he would pick up on his yearly worldwide travels. Butterflies floated on the gentle breezes that made the tall grasses appear to dance. Birds of every possible color sang sounds of happiness from the trees. If you listened closely, you could even hear the relaxing babbling of brooks. This most super of the superdomes, was a magical place hidden under layers of snow and known only to Santa and his elves. (I think the huge amount of heat generated by this tortoise haven is one of the reasons the icebergs are melting.)
> 
> But back to the story.....
> 
> Santa was enjoying some of his rare relaxation time watching two young leopard tortoises fighting over a firetruck red hibiscus bloom. Chuckling to himself, Santa turned to Rudolphina, who was laying next to him also enjoying the antics of the two leopards.
> 
> WHAT?! What do you mean you don't know who Rudolphina is? Why she is the most famous reindeer of all! Of course you may know her by her PR name of Rudolph. See years ago, Santa was wise enough to know how delicate the male reindeer's ego was and how they might resent being lead by a female out in public, so he asked Rudolphina to pretend she was a male named Rudolph. The rest is history, Rudolphina has gained fame the world wide, not for being a female but for her other gift... the red nose which she uses on foggy nights to help guide the sleigh for Santa.
> 
> But back to the story....
> 
> Santa turned to Rudolphina and said, "I was just thinking, I owe a debt of gratitude to those folks of TFO. They introduced me to the magic of tortoises, taught me how to properly care for them, and perhaps most importantly of all, they have become family. We laugh together, cry together, share secrets, tease each other, and just simply have a great time together. I think they deserve a special bunch of presents this year. What do you think?"
> 
> "What a great idea! How about if we deliver these gifts on different days from now until Christmas eve? That way, we could use those short outings to get the team into shape. Those guys only want to sit around watching reindeer games, not working out and getting into shape for the long journey delivering gifts to all the good boys and girls. They are way out of shape," replied Rudolphina.
> 
> "Splendid splendid! Rudolphina you never fail to amaze me with your ideas. Could you use that talent of yours to help me come up with some very special gifts for my TFO family? I want to find those special surprises that delight them til they are filled with the spirit of the season. Perhaps even make a few dreams come true along the way. What do you say, will you help me?", asked Santa.
> 
> "It will be my pleasure to help. Let's meet up later this afternoon to plan the first one. Right now, I need to gallop off," with that and a flick of her hoofs, Rudolphina took her leave of Santa. Her mind was racing with possibilities for this gift giving. A smile crossed her muzzle, as a plan started forming in her mind.
> 
> What is Rudolphina planning? Who will be the first to receive a special gift from Santa? Tune in later for the answers to these puzzles and more...*


----------



## Yvonne G

So, tell us, Kelly...was your first tortoise an erosa?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

The story says that Santa decided the erosa was the best, not that it was the one he sent to Kelly  

I am excited by this plot twist!!!!


----------



## tortadise

Well my first tortoise are the pair of sulcatas I still have. Butt I did get some erosas for my 3rd or 4th tortoisr. Then its all a blur


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> The guy across the street is shaking his almond trees. It is so nerve wracking. It goes on for three or four days with no reprieve. A real assault upon one's senses.
> 
> If you've never experienced this here's how it's done:
> 
> He drives the piece of equipment up to the tree, sends out the arm that grabs the trunk of the tree, shakes the tree, then moves on to the next tree and repeats. So you hear, "Vroom, rattle, rattle, rattle" quiet while he moves to the next tree then, "Vroom, rattle, rattle, rattle." It's the Vroom part that bugs me. Almost makes my ears ache from the assault.



Why does he shake them, to get the almonds to fall out? I picture it happening naturally I guess. 
it's sunny here today and looks really warm out. I am cleaning so I have not left the house yet. I just ran outside to yell at my basset hound for barking at the neighbor and almost froze to death! Cruel joke sun!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, its quite an operation. First of all he goes through the orchard and mows the grass/weeds. Then he drives all over under the trees and vacuums up whatever is laying on the ground. Then he shakes the trees to get the almonds to fall, then he goes back with the vacuum and picks them all up. Takes about a month every Autumn.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Yahh know my name is kelly



Hmmm ya don't say.  




emysemys said:
 

> So, tell us, Kelly...was your first tortoise an erosa?



Nopers, only Santa had good enough tastes the first time out.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Oh, its quite an operation. First of all he goes through the orchard and mows the grass/weeds. Then he drives all over under the trees and vacuums up whatever is laying on the ground. Then he shakes the trees to get the almonds to fall, then he goes back with the vacuum and picks them all up. Takes about a month every Autumn.



Wow, that is quite an operation. Do you get any free almonds?


----------



## Jacqui

I came rushing in here from outside to share some great news and then I almost go and forget it. I just talked to Jeff and while on the cell, the Dr showed up. All the tubes are coming out today, except the stomach tube which comes out tomorrow. He may be coming home tomorrow night or more likely Friday am!!!!!!!!! 

What I want to know is this, why is it so hard to get Drs to really tell you stuff? Jeff asked about the cancer part and the Dr sorta talked around it. He thinks he got it all (since it was a dangling ball on the outside of the stomach tube, that's most likely). He is saying most likely they will want to put him on a preventative pill, but that is not his specialty. We should see a Cancer Dr, but not for a couple of weeks. Now I am reading through the lines and thinking that it is not a serious cancer or they would be starting chemo sooner, except of course they don't want him vomiting with his stomach just being sewed back together. The Dr "thinks" he should be able to drive with this therapy, but once more "it's not his area". We keep thinking positive, because money runs out in six weeks, so Jeff either has to go back to work or the health insurance is gone. Jeff and I keep grabbing at strings of hope on this whole deal. On the way to the hospital for surgery, we took two falling stars as a positive sign. Yesterday, my fortune cookie said something about my financial future being good. That I took as Jeff getting back to work in 6 weeks, not us winning the lottery.  So far, keeps looking like we are amazingly keeping on the side of good things happening. Thank you all for you kind words and support.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I came rushing in here from outside to share some great news and then I almost go and forget it. I just talked to Jeff and while on the cell, the Dr showed up. All the tubes are coming out today, except the stomach tube which comes out tomorrow. He may be coming home tomorrow night or more likely Friday am!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What I want to know is this, why is it so hard to get Drs to really tell you stuff? Jeff asked about the cancer part and the Dr sorta talked around it. He thinks he got it all (since it was a dangling ball on the outside of the stomach tube, that's most likely). He is saying most likely they will want to put him on a preventative pill, but that is not his specialty. We should see a Cancer Dr, but not for a couple of weeks. Now I am reading through the lines and thinking that it is not a serious cancer or they would be starting chemo sooner, except of course they don't want him vomiting with his stomach just being sewed back together. The Dr "thinks" he should be able to drive with this therapy, but once more "it's not his area". We keep thinking positive, because money runs out in six weeks, so Jeff either has to go back to work or the health insurance is gone. Jeff and I keep grabbing at strings of hope on this whole deal. On the way to the hospital for surgery, we took two falling stars as a positive sign. Yesterday, my fortune cookie said something about my financial future being good. That I took as Jeff getting back to work in 6 weeks, not us winning the lottery.  So far, keeps looking like we are amazingly keeping on the side of good things happening. Thank you all for you kind words and support.



Wow, that sounds like amazing news!!! A Christmas gift!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, that sounds like amazing news!!! A Christmas gift!!



Yep, combines with a birthday one too. His birthday was Monday.


----------



## Jacqui

*Twas not the night before Christmas, in fact it was still days away...Part 2*

Later the same day...

"Santa, I have been thinking of a way to solve two problems at the same time with this your first TFO Christmas gift idea," excitedly exclaimed Rudolphina, as she slid to a halt next to Santa.

"Oh Rudolphina, please slow down. You have even made Elmer, the desert tortoise withdrawal back into his shell," chuckled Santa as he dusted off his pants and awkwardly and with great difficulty slowly rose from the ground. He had been trying to hand feed Elmer cactus slices before the interruption with only mild success. Once he made his way over to his lawn chair and made himself comfortable, he asked Rudolphina to explain.

"First off, I think we should start with Yvonne, as she is like the heart of TFO. She greets everybody warmly and makes sure each thread is given an answer. Plus she is the one who first started the pretend chat thread after all," replied Rudolphina, as she helped herself to a slice of cactus.

"What a grand idea, Rudolphina!," agreed Santa, "but you said something about solving two problems at one time? What is the other problem we would be solving?"

What is Rudolphina's plan for Yvonne's gift? Who or what can be the other problem, that a gift for Yvonne would solve? Stay tuned to this thread for the answers to these questions and more.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I came rushing in here from outside to share some great news and then I almost go and forget it. I just talked to Jeff and while on the cell, the Dr showed up. All the tubes are coming out today, except the stomach tube which comes out tomorrow. He may be coming home tomorrow night or more likely Friday am!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What I want to know is this, why is it so hard to get Drs to really tell you stuff? Jeff asked about the cancer part and the Dr sorta talked around it. He thinks he got it all (since it was a dangling ball on the outside of the stomach tube, that's most likely). He is saying most likely they will want to put him on a preventative pill, but that is not his specialty. We should see a Cancer Dr, but not for a couple of weeks. Now I am reading through the lines and thinking that it is not a serious cancer or they would be starting chemo sooner, except of course they don't want him vomiting with his stomach just being sewed back together. The Dr "thinks" he should be able to drive with this therapy, but once more "it's not his area". We keep thinking positive, because money runs out in six weeks, so Jeff either has to go back to work or the health insurance is gone. Jeff and I keep grabbing at strings of hope on this whole deal. On the way to the hospital for surgery, we took two falling stars as a positive sign. Yesterday, my fortune cookie said something about my financial future being good. That I took as Jeff getting back to work in 6 weeks, not us winning the lottery.  So far, keeps looking like we are amazingly keeping on the side of good things happening. Thank you all for you kind words and support.



That is good news


----------



## wellington

Fingers crossed, everything works out in yours and your hubby's favor Jacqui. Also, anxiously waiting the other part of your story and the answered question


----------



## Yvonne G

Well that certainly got my attention!


----------



## Jacqui

Twas not the night before Christmas, in fact it was still days away... Part 3

"Santa, you remember Sir Twinksalot? He is that very bright star that we often use on our Christmas Eve trip taking gifts to those good girls and boys. As you know, all good stars once their time for being diamonds upon the black velvet night sky is finished become starfish. That way they still grant humans a bit of magic, not with the wishes hopeful humans make upon the stars in the sky, but as the stars they find on the beaches and can now actually hold in their hands. For most stars it is a fitting reward after years upon years listening to some rather silly wishes and with the help of the Wishuponastar Fairy granting the most lucky humans their deepest wishes," explained Rudolphina to Santa.

"Yes, but I am not seeing where this is going," a very confused Santa confessed.

"Sir Twinksalot has gone far beyond the call of duty and has out shined all but the famous North Star and I think he would be far happier and more suited to a more noble reward for his years of service. For years he has talked to me of his desire to know how walking on land feels. What eating food tastes and feels like. Most of all, he has always dreamed of feeling the sun warming his face, watch the colorful show of the sun as it sets on the horizon, and at night being able to behold for himself the amazing beauty of the night sky. Christmas is about love and family, those too are things he has longed to experience first hand. Sir Twinksalot has for centuries watched others enjoying these simple delights, yet not been able to experience them himself. Basic things we all take for granted every day, but to him have always been out of his reach. What I have in mind is this, between your magic and the magic Wishuponastar Fairy has, could you not grant him the ability to become a real star, a tortoise star? This would be the greatest Christmas gift for Sir Twinksalot and Yvonne has always wanted to try her hand with star tortoises why not make this the year her dream also becomes true. Of course we will need to locate a couple of female star tortoises to keep Sir Twinksalot company."

Jumping to his feet Santa's enthusiasm was very apparent, "I must get moving! That is the best gift idea I have ever heard, it will be quite a job for the Fairy and I to pull off, but I think between our magic and the added magic of Christmas, we might just be able to do it. Oh my goodness! What a Christmas this will be!!, " and rubbing his hands in glee, he quickly (as a jolly old fat man can) rushed off to make it happen.

Now that Yvonne's gift (and Sir Twinksalot's) has been set in motion, who will be the next one a gift is selected for? Stay turned for the answer to that question and more.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Well that certainly got my attention!



I want some almonds  Can you sneak over and shake the tree?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Well that certainly got my attention!



 It did?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

What are Rudolphina and Santa gonna do without Sir Twinksalot in the sky to guide them?!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> What are Rudolphina and Santa gonna do without Sir Twinksalot in the sky to guide them?!!!!



 Lose their way to Nebraska!   They still have the North Star and Santa has installed GPS in his sleigh.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that certainly got my attention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did?
Click to expand...


You are a really good writer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh my gosh, I am reading the pages of the pretend chat that I have missed and it is so fun. I am reading around early spring and everyone is excited and planting and working on their out door enclosures while reporting first dandelion sightings. Jacqui was training for her new nursery job and Yvonne your planted tipped over wheel barrel looked great to me. Spring is my favorite time of year and reading it makes me both nostalgic and excited. Going back to page 400 and back to Spring.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are Rudolphina and Santa gonna do without Sir Twinksalot in the sky to guide them?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lose their way to Nebraska!   They still have the North Star and Santa has installed GPS in his sleigh.
Click to expand...


You mean I'm not gonna get any Christmas presents from Santa this year!? NOOOO!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> You mean I'm not gonna get any Christmas presents from Santa this year!? NOOOO!!!!



Better hope his GPS works. 


Think I am going to stay under the blankies this morning. Wind chill is down to 1.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO! I am sooo excited about this Holiday season! Rob and I participate in a program called the Fresh Air Fund. The program places children that are in need from inner city New York with families that can offer them a fun time for a couple weeks in the summer. Our friend from New York is a 7 year old girl named Imani and we just got a call from her Grandfather (who raises her) asking if she can come for a week after Christmas. This is my dream come true because I wanted to bond with this 7 year old and to be able to have her on any holiday we can and not just in the summer time.

I also have to come up with a craft idea for my 6 yr old daughters class party tomorrow. I am going to try and make a santa out of my cut out hand, (thank you pinterest) I just have to see if I can actually do it. Sooo what's up?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning TFO! I am sooo excited about this Holiday season! Rob and I participate in a program called the Fresh Air Fund. The program places children that are in need from inner city New York with families that can offer them a fun time for a couple weeks in the summer. Our friend from New York is a 7 year old girl named Imani and we just got a call from her Grandfather (who raises her) asking if she can come for a week after Christmas. This is my dream come true because I wanted to bond with this 7 year old and to be able to have her on any holiday we can and not just in the summer time.
> 
> I also have to come up with a craft idea for my 6 yr old daughters class party tomorrow. I am going to try and make a santa out of my cut out hand, (thank you pinterest) I just have to see if I can actually do it. Sooo what's up?



Having the girl in your life sounds like fun! We need pictures of this project, too.


As for Christams, sounds like I may have a chance of having both my husband and my four kids there at one time(along with an ex, his girlfriend, and my sister... no bird in the pear tree). While I am excited to have all four brats together, it's not all a good thing. My number two child has been in the area for about two weeks. She had planned only a four day stay before Christmas and then back to NM. She came earlier, when her sickness got worse and she got fed up with the hospital there not helping (plus her father, my ex, keep telling her she needs to medical care done in NE since it's cheaper  ) Well first she started out at the local clinic with a new med and being told to have her eyes checked. Eye check came back and they were good. When I called my hubby yesterday, I found out he had a party earlier... three of my children and their dad showed up. Seems this daughter had gone to a specialist (eye, throat, nose... don't understand why not a gastro DR) and had been admited into the hospital for a few hours and given another new med. Plans now are she will be staying in the area through Christmas now. I just wish they could find her problem(s) and get her fixed up.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

We aren't having a real Christmas get together this year because we have so many family issues


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a grand daughter like that too. Not the same illness, but I mean the doctors seem to be having a hard time getting her on the correct meds. Its irritating because I can't do anything about it.

So where are all these bodies staying? Do you have a house full?

Well, here it is 7a.m. lots of frost on the ground and too cold for me to go out to start my chores. I'm a fair weather person. And I'm all through reading all the posts on the Forum. What to do...what to do!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> We aren't having a real Christmas get together this year because we have so many family issues



I am sorry. Still there are a few days left, maybe things will change? Or how about a couple of "real" get-togethers?




emysemys said:


> I have a grand daughter like that too. Not the same illness, but I mean the doctors seem to be having a hard time getting her on the correct meds. Its irritating because I can't do anything about it.
> 
> So where are all these bodies staying? Do you have a house full?


You would think with all the tests they could decide something.

Nopers just me and the critters here. My daughter and her BF are staying at various friends along the way. The rest live in Lincoln already. I have no TV, no current VCR, so here is no fun. I only offer them work to do.  It's a great way to keep from having house guests.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't having a real Christmas get together this year because we have so many family issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry. Still there are a few days left, maybe things will change? Or how about a couple of "real" get-togethers?
Click to expand...


The issue has been ongoing for 2 years and kind of came to a head this summer, died down enough for a semi-decent Thanksgiving, but has come back full swing just in time for Christmas. So, it's going to be me, my mom, and one of my sisters for Christmas this year


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> So, it's going to be me, my mom, and one of my sisters for Christmas this year



Sounds like the making for a real Christmas to me, just perhaps a new real Christmas for you.


----------



## Jacqui

Well the sun has come out!! Yippy!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Well the sun has come out!! Yippy!!



Sun? What's that? Here in Oregon, we have buckets of â€œsunshine" falling from the sky. Enough so that the seasonal creek is running through our place again!


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> This would be the greatest Christmas gift for Sir Twinksalot and Yvonne has always wanted to try her hand with star tortoises why not make this the year her dream also becomes true. Of course we will need to locate a couple of female star tortoises to keep Sir Twinksalot company."
> 
> .



Holy Toledo, Bat Man!!! It looks like Santa must think I've been a VERY good girl this year. I can hardly wait to see what comes next!!!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would be the greatest Christmas gift for Sir Twinksalot and Yvonne has always wanted to try her hand with star tortoises why not make this the year her dream also becomes true. Of course we will need to locate a couple of female star tortoises to keep Sir Twinksalot company."
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Toledo, Bat Man!!! It looks like Santa must think I've been a VERY good girl this year. I can hardly wait to see what comes next!!!
Click to expand...


You just now saw it?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Apparently Santa doesn't think I've been good. He's probably just gonna go to Jacqui's and skip right over my house before leaving Nebraska 


If he even makes it to Nebraska this year! Let's hope he charges his GPS!


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Apparently Santa doesn't think I've been good. He's probably just gonna go to Jacqui's and skip right over my house before leaving Nebraska
> 
> 
> If he even makes it to Nebraska this year! Let's hope he charges his GPS!



Courtney, Santa is not coming to my house this year. Still your close enough to Iowa, perhpas he will find you any how.


----------



## Kerryann

Talking about doctors I went to see mine today. I forgot how much I love him. After my crazy journey I had a stiff neck. Then yesterday it started to spasm. I tried to just use icy hot but it was getting hard to move. I went in and he gave me a shot in the butt and rubbed it a bit (my neck). I barely made it home and I was all loopy and stuff.  I feel so much better and he gave me some fun stuff for home too. 
My butt kinda hurts... what's the shot for that


----------



## Yvonne G

Did you all follow the story of Little Red Riding Hood on GOOGLE Doodle? I didn't realize that Little Red Riding Hood was a Grimm's fairy tale. Pretty cute.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Talking about doctors I went to see mine today. I forgot how much I love him. After my crazy journey I had a stiff neck. Then yesterday it started to spasm. I tried to just use icy hot but it was getting hard to move. I went in and he gave me a shot in the butt and rubbed it a bit (my neck). I barely made it home and I was all loopy and stuff.  I feel so much better and he gave me some fun stuff for home too.
> My butt kinda hurts... what's the shot for that



The kind only your hubby can give.....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning TFO! I am sooo excited about this Holiday season! Rob and I participate in a program called the Fresh Air Fund. The program places children that are in need from inner city New York with families that can offer them a fun time for a couple weeks in the summer. Our friend from New York is a 7 year old girl named Imani and we just got a call from her Grandfather (who raises her) asking if she can come for a week after Christmas. This is my dream come true because I wanted to bond with this 7 year old and to be able to have her on any holiday we can and not just in the summer time.
> 
> I also have to come up with a craft idea for my 6 yr old daughters class party tomorrow. I am going to try and make a santa out of my cut out hand, (thank you pinterest) I just have to see if I can actually do it. Sooo what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having the girl in your life sounds like fun! We need pictures of this project, too.
> 
> 
> As for Christams, sounds like I may have a chance of having both my husband and my four kids there at one time(along with an ex, his girlfriend, and my sister... no bird in the pear tree). While I am excited to have all four brats together, it's not all a good thing. My number two child has been in the area for about two weeks. She had planned only a four day stay before Christmas and then back to NM. She came earlier, when her sickness got worse and she got fed up with the hospital there not helping (plus her father, my ex, keep telling her she needs to medical care done in NE since it's cheaper  ) Well first she started out at the local clinic with a new med and being told to have her eyes checked. Eye check came back and they were good. When I called my hubby yesterday, I found out he had a party earlier... three of my children and their dad showed up. Seems this daughter had gone to a specialist (eye, throat, nose... don't understand why not a gastro DR) and had been admited into the hospital for a few hours and given another new med. Plans now are she will be staying in the area through Christmas now. I just wish they could find her problem(s) and get her fixed up.
Click to expand...




Well I am happy you are going to have your whole family home. I feel your pain with the doctors. I don't know what is wrong with her but I hope they find the answer!! Getting all the specialists that my kids have to work together is really difficult, ever since we started going to infectious disease he started keeping GI,pulmonary & ENT in the loop with everything he does via email and now they email each other regularly. Sometimes it takes one doc to just be human and break protocol!!

Here is the hand project I am going to have my daughter's class do. If I can do it than surely they can!!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's very inventive, Erin.

(How does that work with your Fresh Air Fund?) Never mind. I just GOOGLE'd it. California doesn't qualify.


----------



## Jacqui

Now that is a cute Santa!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no, I wander why California qualify? I think you could offer these kids an amazing experience! Maybe they can't afford to fly them places because they do seem to travel only by bus and there is only one meeting place per state.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh no, I wander why California qualify? I think you could offer these kids an amazing experience! Maybe they can't afford to fly them places because they do seem to travel only by bus and there is only one meeting place per state.



It says only those in the east coast states can be part of the program.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui, your stories have caused a debate in our house. Does Santa really keep tort's. My six year old says it is too cold and there are no stores in the north pole to get produce during the winter.


----------



## wellington

I think I have to agree with your six year old. By Santa's size, I'd have to say they don't have many veggies But then again, the reindeer do have to eat and they would graze like our white tail deer. So, well, I'm confused. Santa's magic could produce food for torts. So, yes I do think Santa has torts


BTW, I love the hand Santa too, very cute


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

wellington said:


> I think I have to agree with your six year old. By Santa's size, I'd have to say they don't have many veggies But then again, the reindeer do have to eat and they would graze like our white tail deer. So, well, I'm confused. Santa's magic could produce food for torts. So, yes I do think Santa has torts
> 
> 
> BTW, I love the hand Santa too, very cute





My argument was that there are so many elves to feed that work in the toy shops that there has to be a super Santa mart or something.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Speaking of Jacqui's story, there hasn't been an update for a while!! I wanna know what happens with Kelly!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've decided that I'm not gonna worry about a gamma ray burst hitting us soon.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning!! It's party day!! I woke up early and energized. I have one class party and then we are making reindeer food with the kids that live near by. You cannot forget Rudolphina!!
If today is the last day of the world it has been an honor and a pleasure TFOers.


Oh and I forgot I also have a black eye!!! Dagny jumped and hit me on the side of the nose last night and now I have a shiner to go with my holiday outfit. I will post a pic soon of u want to see it.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui, your stories have caused a debate in our house. Does Santa really keep tort's. My six year old says it is too cold and there are no stores in the north pole to get produce during the winter.



Of course he has tortoises! Like was explained, he keeps them in huge HEATED covered enclosures, like several football fields put all together. Santa no longer has just this tiny little cottage with a barn out in the middle of nowhere. Nopers, he has created with all the new technology a vast city with many domed huge areas so he, the elves, and everybody else can live in comfort. They even have parks and ponds to fish in under those domes. Even folks who do not have Santa's magic can keep tortoises any where, as long as they are willing to do the work and go to the extra expense of keeping them.

Also why would they not have produce? Don't you think the elves would need to be eating greens? After all, Santa is not the only one who lives in the area.  Of course, they do have Mazuri to get the tortoises through the times when storms are at their worse and/or the hydroponic gardens are in short supply. You did know they had huge hydroponic gardens, right?




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Speaking of Jacqui's story, there hasn't been an update for a while!! I wanna know what happens with Kelly!!!



I think the story was put on hold, to see if we all survived.  Sorry, just a lot going on here yesterday and I am bringing Jeff home today, so sorry but there is a small delay. I hope to be in a writing mood tonight. I did notice you seem to have a major interest in Kelly. 

Of course with those nonbelievers thinking Santa could never have tortoises...


----------



## cherylim

Two hours left until I finish work for Christmas. Taking a late lunch break now, then I need to proofread and deliver some work to a client along with his invoice, wish everyone a happy Christmas and be on my way!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning!! It's party day!! I woke up early and energized. I have one class party and then we are making reindeer food with the kids that live near by. You cannot forget Rudolphina!!
> If today is the last day of the world it has been an honor and a pleasure TFOers.
> 
> 
> Oh and I forgot I also have a black eye!!! Dagny jumped and hit me on the side of the nose last night and now I have a shiner to go with my holiday outfit. I will post a pic soon of u want to see it.





That shiner will be making eyes turn at school today!  Timing is everything.  Have fun with the kids. Rudolpina will be doing a reindeer dance to know your making her special goodies, too!!




cherylim said:


> Two hours left until I finish work for Christmas. Taking a late lunch break now, then I need to proofread and deliver some work to a client along with his invoice, wish everyone a happy Christmas and be on my way!



So no more working til after Christmas for you, once the two hours is up?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> My six year old says it is too cold and there are no stores in the north pole to get produce during the winter.



What is the name of this story analizer if I may ask? You have two, if I am remembering correctly?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning!! It's party day!! I woke up early and energized. I have one class party and then we are making reindeer food with the kids that live near by. You cannot forget Rudolphina!!
> If today is the last day of the world it has been an honor and a pleasure TFOers.
> 
> 
> Oh and I forgot I also have a black eye!!! Dagny jumped and hit me on the side of the nose last night and now I have a shiner to go with my holiday outfit. I will post a pic soon of u want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shiner will be making eyes turn at school today!  Timing is everything.  Have fun with the kids. Rudolpina will be doing a reindeer dance to know your making her special goodies, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two hours left until I finish work for Christmas. Taking a late lunch break now, then I need to proofread and deliver some work to a client along with his invoice, wish everyone a happy Christmas and be on my way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no more working til after Christmas for you, once the two hours is up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My six year old says it is too cold and there are no stores in the north pole to get produce during the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the name of this story analizer if I may ask? You have two, if I am remembering correctly?
Click to expand...






I have three kids but the one I am reading the story to is my 6 yo. Lily. My 2 year old is too young and busy to sit down for a story & my thirteen year old is to busy being thirteen I guess .


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, your stories have caused a debate in our house. Does Santa really keep tort's. My six year old says it is too cold and there are no stores in the north pole to get produce during the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he has tortoises! Like was explained, he keeps them in huge HEATED covered enclosures, like several football fields put all together. Santa no longer has just this tiny little cottage with a barn out in the middle of nowhere. Nopers, he has created with all the new technology a vast city with many domed huge areas so he, the elves, and everybody else can live in comfort. They even have parks and ponds to fish in under those domes. Even folks who do not have Santa's magic can keep tortoises any where, as long as they are willing to do the work and go to the extra expense of keeping them.
> 
> Also why would they not have produce? Don't you think the elves would need to be eating greens? After all, Santa is not the only one who lives in the area.  Of course, they do have Mazuri to get the tortoises through the times when storms are at their worse and/or the hydroponic gardens are in short supply. You did know they had huge hydroponic gardens, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Jacqui's story, there hasn't been an update for a while!! I wanna know what happens with Kelly!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the story was put on hold, to see if we all survived.  Sorry, just a lot going on here yesterday and I am bringing Jeff home today, so sorry but there is a small delay. I hope to be in a writing mood tonight. I did notice you seem to have a major interest in Kelly.
> 
> Of course with those nonbelievers thinking Santa could never have tortoises...
Click to expand...




Woo hoo.. he is getting sprung from the pokey . Thats how I always felt when I got out of the hospital. I am so happy to hear he will be home for Christmas with you. 

Red alert.. there has been an albino grass invasion this morning here in Michigan. For some reason the albino grass makes people drive poorly. I think it has evil mind altering spores


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have three kids but the one I am reading the story to is my 6 yo. Lily. My 2 year old is too young and busy to sit down for a story & my thirteen year old is to busy being thirteen I guess .



 All at such interesting stages of development.  So does Lily have a favorite color?




Kerryann said:


> Woo hoo.. he is getting sprung from the pokey . Thats how I always felt when I got out of the hospital. I am so happy to hear he will be home for Christmas with you.
> 
> Red alert.. there has been an albino grass invasion this morning here in Michigan. For some reason the albino grass makes people drive poorly. I think it has evil mind altering spores



In his wild wild youth, he spent time in a real pokey. I don't think after that life, he considers the hospital anything like a pokey.  I think he is most looking forward to not being woke up all the time.  I told him when he comes home I have therapy lined up for him... physical therapy it's called housework.   

I much prefer the invasion of glitter grass over albino, but both are nice changes and very pretty.  So it's the grass that makes them drive poorly?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have three kids but the one I am reading the story to is my 6 yo. Lily. My 2 year old is too young and busy to sit down for a story & my thirteen year old is to busy being thirteen I guess .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All at such interesting stages of development.  So does Lily have a favorite color?
Click to expand...

Yes, she loves pink. Wow, good timing having Jeff come home before the festivities start! Is he able to walk around unassisted? What kind of care will he need at home in order to recover?

Here is my little black eye. It is not that bad actuallyâ€¦






Damn you tinypic!! why are the pics so big when your very name is TINYPIC!!!!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two hours left until I finish work for Christmas. Taking a late lunch break now, then I need to proofread and deliver some work to a client along with his invoice, wish everyone a happy Christmas and be on my way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no more working til after Christmas for you, once the two hours is up?
Click to expand...




That's right! Just delivering the work now. I'll be starting again on 27th December, and I'll be responding to emails if I get any, but no writing.


----------



## poison

Is anybody still alive? or is the earth all mine?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

poison said:


> Is anybody still alive? or is the earth all mine?



Sorry, I'm here.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My theory is that you are all aliens pretending to be yourselves to keep me dillusional before they come for me.


----------



## immayo

No pretending here... T Rex and I are both zombies.. brainzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Glad everyone survived the dreaded end-of-the-world! 

Erin:

My dog does that too. She lunges at me and actually punches me with her nose. It really does feel like a punch from a fist. She usually lands it on a cheek or an ear, thankfully not an eye yet!

I'll be making my weekly trip into town in a few minutes. Been waiting for a bit so the frost will all be melted and maybe the sun will warm up the air a bit before I have to go out. I've go a fire going in the wood stove, and I'm thinking of all kinds of excuses to not leave the house. Guess I'd better feed the tortoises and turn on their lights too before I go. So...why am I still sitting here?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne,

I'm a professional at putting off going to town. Karen and I just like our place too much to want to go anywhere. 
And I am a professional procrastinator. 
My mother once said I procrastinate so much I'd never amount to anything. I said you just wait and see!


On a side note;

Concerning the fiscal cliff coming up, I want to make 1 million dollars so I can complain that I'm being taxed unfairly!


----------



## Jacqui

I love going to town! Going to town means real food that I did not have to cook or clean up after!!  I did on the way home get stocked up on enough critter food to last until after Christmas. I dislike shopping at this time of year. Also picked up Long John Silvers for lunch. So if I stop coming online, it's cause I spilled the vinegar for the fish onto the keyboard.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Did you already come to Omaha for your Mazuri???


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Did you already come to Omaha for your Mazuri???



No, that won't be for another month or so. No way Jeff could handle the trip right now. Only made it as far as Lincoln to break him out of the hospital.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Haha, okay, I was about to say.....


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Haha, okay, I was about to say.....



Yep yep, when I go to Omaha it will not be a spur of the moment trip, so you will get lots of notice. I did go to Petco this morning.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The parties are over and everyone is home! This was a long & sad week sending my babies off to school's that are no longer/never really were safe.
My 13 year old say's the world is going to end tonight at 11:11. It would be fun to start a thread and have people all over the world tell me when it is 11:11pm but they might be sleeping. 
In other new's Sid tried to ram me when I was cleaning the poop out of his indoor enclosure but I heard him coming and moved just in time. I might have also said "haha, suck it Sid". All of my animal's are trying to hurt me!


----------



## Jacqui

Like I just said in another thread, I am more worried about being butted by, a larger sulcata (and even the one leopard), then getting bit by one of the turtles or tortoises. I find myself cleaning their pens while they are busy eating and always make sure I know where within the enclosure those little speed demons are. 

Maybe all your critters are just reminding you they have been very good this year, too. *hint hint*


----------



## Jacqui

*Twas not the night before Christmas, in fact it was still days away... Part 4*

"I've got it Santa!" a very excited Rudolphina explained before she even had sat down, "How about Pancakes!"

"You know, a stack of warm fluffy buttermilk pancakes smothered with freshly whipped butter and heavily drizzled with real maple syrup would be a nice breakfast this morning!" said Santa as his eyes clouded over and his taste buds started quivering in anticipation.

"No Santa, not for your breakfast, for Cowboy_Ken's Christmas gift!", laughed Rudolphina, at least til she noticed Santa's fallen face.

"Why is he needing breakfast instead of me?" wondered Santa aloud.

""I was thinking since he just got himself a male pancake and has being enjoying how unique it is, even down to the sorta squishy plastron, that perhaps we could whip him up a couple of females to go with that male. I was also thinking we could ask Wrapper if she could whip us up a special packaging on them. Like have a top box with a box of pancake batter mix, a jar of Aunt Jemimah's syrup. Then a second layer with the griddle and pancake flipper. Finally have the pancake tortoises safely boxed under it all. He will never be guessing that bottom box and until that point he will be thinking what a so so gift, then think of his surprise as he gets the last box opened!", Rudolphina said with a smirk on her muzzle.

Santa could not control his laughter. "Rudolphina you are a sly one. I think that is one breakfast we won't have to butter him up for," winked Santa. Still chuckling, Santa headed of for the kitchen with visions of animal shaped pancakes covered in syrup dancing in his head.

Will Cowboy_Ken be up to this batter or would he have liked another kind of dough? Will he have to butter up his wife to be allowed to keep Santa's gift? Who will be the receiver of the next TFO Christmas gift? Stay turned for the answers to these and more questions.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It's ABOUT TIME!!  

I love this story


----------



## ijmccollum

It's the end of the world and I feel fine. I hope you all had a fantastical apocalyptic day! I took the day off and had brunch with the kids and will be having dinner later. Am still waiting for the lobsters to completely thaw.

Jacqui, tell Santa we have all survived in Utah and that we wish him and the crew well.

Glad you all survived too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm sure Buckwheat my male would love having a couple squishy plastron females to while a way the winter days. !


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> .
> 
> Jacqui, tell Santa we have all survived in Utah and that we wish him and the crew well.



No doubt you will see him way before me. After years being a good child (okay so maybe I wasn't good at being good, but I was darn good being bad   ), I waited each year for that Christmas pony, then it became a Christmas horse to arrive. It never came.  So I stopped speaking to Santa and he no longer comes to my house either because he is banned. I am a bah humbug person.


----------



## dmmj

I once bought a girl a mood ring, so I could tell her moods , when she was in a good mood the ring turned green, when she was in a bad mood it left a red mark on my forehead.


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I once bought a girl a mood ring, so I could tell her moods , when she was in a good mood the ring turned green, when she was in a bad mood it left a red mark on my forehead.



 I use to want one of those rings.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> No doubt you will see him way before me. After years being a good child (okay so maybe I wasn't good at being good, but I was darn good being bad   ), I waited each year for that Christmas pony, then it became a Christmas horse to arrive. It never came.  So I stopped speaking to Santa and he no longer comes to my house either because he is banned. I am a bah humbug person.



Yeh, we are a little closer to the pole and from years of listening to NORAD track him, he always hit Colorado first -- now that I am an adult and live in Utah, he comes even earlier. We bribe him with a Santa tree -- though this year he might be a bit disappointed that we used a bow instead of a hat to top the tree.

Sorry to hear you never got that pony. I never asked Santa for a pony because I already had one, an Appaloosa. Of course I lived in the country and wished I could live in the city.....then I went to live in the city and Santa stopped coming by. That city living can make you do some bad things


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> We bribe him with a Santa tree -- though this year he might be a bit disappointed that we used a bow instead of a hat to top the tree.
> 
> Sorry to hear you never got that pony. I never asked Santa for a pony because I already had one, an Appaloosa. Of course I lived in the country and wished I could live in the city.....then I went to live in the city and Santa stopped coming by. That city living can make you do some bad things



First, what is a Santa tree?

Last night as I laid in bed trying to sleep I was thinking about where folks choose to live. My Mother came from a small town and as soon as she was off to college, she only lived in big cities (well as big as they can be in Nebraska  ). I was riased in the city, but the second I was old enough, it was off to the country or small village. My children were raised in the village of less then 100 folks and as soon as they were old enough, off to the big cities they ran. 

As an adult, I bought my horses.  So I have had the joy of having them. Still I never completely got the vision of a horse wearing a red bow out of my head.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hey Jacqui, how is Jeff?


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> First, what is a Santa tree?
> 
> Last night as I laid in bed trying to sleep I was thinking about where folks choose to live. My Mother came from a small town and as soon as she was off to college, she only lived in big cities (well as big as they can be in Nebraska  ). I was riased in the city, but the second I was old enough, it was off to the country or small village. My children were raised in the village of less then 100 folks and as soon as they were old enough, off to the big cities they ran.
> 
> As an adult, I bought my horses.  So I have had the joy of having them. Still I never completely got the vision of a horse wearing a red bow out of my head.


Just that, a tree dressed in toys and topped with a Santa hat. We are pretty pagan around here. 

I think it is the "grass is always greener" thought. My husband grew up n Denver and always wanted to live in the country. We settled for small cities where rural is very close. I am greatful that he got over the idea of country living being romantic -- he would never be up for 4 am chores in the winter. But I must say that he has been a real trooper putting up with my zoos.

Kids are here, time to go do dinner. Hugs to you and yours!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hey Jacqui, how is Jeff?



He wasn't in a very good mood after the 2 hours getting home (drive of about 1.5 hours and then WalMart for his pills). Came home and except for the bellow he let out for me to get him a Pepsi, he has been sleeping since about 2:30. Can't get to see the cancer Dr until Jan 9th.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jacqui, how is Jeff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't in a very good mood after the 2 hours getting home (drive of about 1.5 hours and then WalMart for his pills). Came home and except for the bellow he let out for me to get him a Pepsi, he has been sleeping since about 2:30. Can't get to see the cancer Dr until Jan 9th.
Click to expand...


Well, that sounds pretty good. I hope that the oncologist appointment being on January 9th means that you will get some good news. I really hope the worst is over for you both!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holly crap!?! Where is everyone? It's been four hours or so and no one has posted! It happened, didn't it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have three kids but the one I am reading the story to is my 6 yo. Lily. My 2 year old is too young and busy to sit down for a story & my thirteen year old is to busy being thirteen I guess .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All at such interesting stages of development.  So does Lily have a favorite color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo.. he is getting sprung from the pokey . Thats how I always felt when I got out of the hospital. I am so happy to hear he will be home for Christmas with you.
> 
> Red alert.. there has been an albino grass invasion this morning here in Michigan. For some reason the albino grass makes people drive poorly. I think it has evil mind altering spores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his wild wild youth, he spent time in a real pokey. I don't think after that life, he considers the hospital anything like a pokey.  I think he is most looking forward to not being woke up all the time.  I told him when he comes home I have therapy lined up for him... physical therapy it's called housework.
> 
> I much prefer the invasion of glitter grass over albino, but both are nice changes and very pretty.  So it's the grass that makes them drive poorly?
Click to expand...




I think the albino grass must put mind altering spores in the air which makes people who see the same albino grass every year unable to drive. Some people go like 10 miles per hour with their flashers on. Other people try to drive too fast and slide all around


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

Imagine if someone was like: "you know what, I'm going to start my own Pretend Chat since the other is outdated!" and they say on it: "ok since the other one is outdated, everyone post on this one now!" and everyone is like "no way man! I'm sticking with the OG!"


----------



## dmmj

Well, we would just merge them, that's all.


----------



## cherylim

Interesting thinking about where people choose to live, Jacqui. I grew up in a village, where everyone knew everyone else. I liked it, but due to some circumstances in my own life I didn't fully appreciate it. As soon as I was old enough, I moved right up the country about as far away as I could possibly get and settled in the city.

A few years in the city were great fun, but then I decided it just wasn't for me. I love peace, quiet, open spaces and community, so I moved to a town. I miss that village a lot now, and wish things had been different or I could go back and visit, but not yet. Now, I just know that in future I'll always be looking for small places when I move!

We've got plans for where we want to buy a house, if we ever have the money. It's a brand new village, and they've built the whole thing over the last couple of years so it's small but it's got all the essentials and they've really focused on a sense of community. Would love to live there.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I didn't really "choose" where I live but I would prefer to live in the country. I can't stand crowds or living near other people.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yay, it's snowing! Although it sucks driving to hockey at 6am in the dark while it's snowing but it is nice now that I am home.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yay, it's snowing! Although it sucks driving to hockey at 6am in the dark while it's snowing but it is nice now that I am home.



I like snow the best, when I can be in my own warm house watching it... and going outside for quick moments to play in it.  I just wished it was trained not to fall on streets and sidewalks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, it's snowing! Although it sucks driving to hockey at 6am in the dark while it's snowing but it is nice now that I am home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like snow the best, when I can be in my own warm house watching it... and going outside for quick moments to play in it.  I just wished it was trained not to fall on streets and sidewalks.
Click to expand...

I know, Dagny is always slipping and falling on ice on our back patio. She hates when she see's snow and tries to go to the bathroom as close to the house as possible. waaa I have to leave to taxi my 13 year old to her friends house. I don't wanna


----------



## Yvonne G

I just can't get over how fast the seasons change. Seems like just yesterday it was summer and now you're talking of snow. I'm glad I live where I do. The weather sometimes gets too cold for my liking during the winter, but I love a fire in the woodstove, so it is good compensation!

No plans for me today. Its raining, so I think I'll do a little dusting and vacuuming then go back to my Kindle and read some more of my latest mystery. And play on the Forum, of course!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I just can't get over how fast the seasons change. Seems like just yesterday it was summer and now you're talking of snow. I'm glad I live where I do. The weather sometimes gets too cold for my liking during the winter, but I love a fire in the woodstove, so it is good compensation!
> 
> No plans for me today. Its raining, so I think I'll do a little dusting and vacuuming then go back to my Kindle and read some more of my latest mystery. And play on the Forum, of course!



Did you read the latest Stephanie Plumb? I did, and I was kind of bored because I want something definitive to happen with either Morelli or Ranger. Preferably Ranger. He is more my type.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, Maggie has it and she is going to let me read it next. 

It's too bad that the stories get "old" after a bit. Same thing with the Tarzan series by Edgar Rice Burroughs (man am I dating myself with this one). I have the whole series and have read them in chronological order. The first few were very interesting, but after that, it was the same old story. Tarzan meets Jane. Jane gets in trouble. Tarzan and the animals save Jane.

With Stephanie, its getting to be the same thing too. Steph gets in trouble. Steph's car gets blown up. Gramma Mazur makes me laugh. Morelli is too busy for Steph. Ranger steps in to fill the gap. Steph doesn't know which of them she likes more. 

Janet Evanovich has the knack for making me laugh, though, and her stories are pretty entertaining.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> No, Maggie has it and she is going to let me read it next.
> 
> It's too bad that the stories get "old" after a bit. Same thing with the Tarzan series by Edgar Rice Burroughs (man am I dating myself with this one). I have the whole series and have read them in chronological order. The first few were very interesting, but after that, it was the same old story. Tarzan meets Jane. Jane gets in trouble. Tarzan and the animals save Jane.
> 
> With Stephanie, its getting to be the same thing too. Steph gets in trouble. Steph's car gets blown up. Gramma Mazur makes me laugh. Morelli is too busy for Steph. Ranger steps in to fill the gap. Steph doesn't know which of them she likes more.
> 
> Janet Evanovich has the knack for making me laugh, though, and her stories are pretty entertaining.


Grandma Mazur really cracked me up in this last one. So you definitely have that to look forward to. They are alway's enough to keep my interest but I am always left wanting more.


----------



## Jacqui

Uggghhhh! I am not sure my hubby and I will both live to his recovery. I mean seriously, there was a reason I did not do the family thing of going into human medicine. I dislike whinny sick folks. I won't go into all he decided needed to be done, once I was getting into bed last night. Currently he is wanting bottled water. Now I asked several times about bottled water before he even went into the hopsital. Several times yesterday on the way home from the hospital and while at WalMart I asked did he want or need anything. I know I asked about Pepsi then, but maybe not water. He wanted and needed nothing, even knowig I did not want to go to the store again until two days after Christmas. Last night first thing he asked for one of the three pepsi we did have. Today it's bottle water, which we have none. All I can say, if this is hw the rest of the days go, there may be death in this house.


----------



## Yvonne G

Men are the absolute worst sick people. Even the smallest thing is a major problem with men. What's wrong with your tap water? Here in my area, my well water has little hardly-to-be-seen floaty thingeys in it, that's why I drink bottled water. But I use the tap water for everything else and even cooking (whenever the spirit moves me to cook).

Well, if you have to go to the store, first go around the house and see if there's anything he may want between now and the day after Christmas and make a list.

I feel for ya. Does he have life insurance?


----------



## Jacqui

The water is well water that our village has. It has something in it that pg women should not drink. I use it for all my stuff, including the animals and my own ice tea. I think it is more he is just too lazy to get himself a glass a water and then not to spill it before he drinks it all. Also why Pepsi must be the small bottles not the bigger ones.

He does have life insurance and has also been informed I know how to find a friend to stay with.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So is Jeff concerned he maybe pregnant? 

I was very successful at not going to town yesterday, but now I've got to go like now!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I had the book all packaged up and ready for the post office when Carol (of Dennis and) saw it on the table and offered to take it to you. So actually the book just got to Fresno this morning and I am so sorry it has taken so long to get to you.
It reads kinda slow and I don't want Stephanie to bed Ranger...I look forward to Morelli...



emysemys said:


> No, Maggie has it and she is going to let me read it next.
> 
> It's too bad that the stories get "old" after a bit. Same thing with the Tarzan series by Edgar Rice Burroughs (man am I dating myself with this one). I have the whole series and have read them in chronological order. The first few were very interesting, but after that, it was the same old story. Tarzan meets Jane. Jane gets in trouble. Tarzan and the animals save Jane.
> 
> With Stephanie, its getting to be the same thing too. Steph gets in trouble. Steph's car gets blown up. Gramma Mazur makes me laugh. Morelli is too busy for Steph. Ranger steps in to fill the gap. Steph doesn't know which of them she likes more.
> 
> Janet Evanovich has the knack for making me laugh, though, and her stories are pretty entertaining.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So is Jeff concerned he maybe pregnant?
> 
> I was very successful at not going to town yesterday, but now I've got to go like now!



Well he already has the belly...


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> He does have life insurance and has also been informed I know how to find a friend to stay with.



An out-of-state friend that you would travel to in the dead of night under an assumed name!




maggie3fan said:


> I had the book all packaged up and ready for the post office when Carol (of Dennis and) saw it on the table and offered to take it to you. So actually the book just got to Fresno this morning and I am so sorry it has taken so long to get to you.




So Dennis and Carol are in town now? Do they have my phone number?


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does have life insurance and has also been informed I know how to find a friend to stay with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An out-of-state friend that you would travel to in the dead of night under an assumed name!
Click to expand...


Perhaps Suzie Creamcheese?


----------



## wellington

Jacqui if I can live through and not kill my hubby you can make it. I have a very high pain tolerance and my hubby a big fat 0. I am also one that wants to do for myself, he wants to be waited on hand and foot. Only when sick or not feeling well, thankfully, not all the time. We survived him having a triple bypass, hip replacement, back and hernia surgery. Talk about baby, yes men are the worse. That's why women have babies, men could never survive it. Hang in there, it will get better, somewhat


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Jacqui if I can live through and not kill my hubby you can make it. I have a very high pain tolerance and my hubby a big fat 0. I am also one that wants to do for myself, he wants to be waited on hand and foot. Only when sick or not feeling well, thankfully, not all the time. We survived him having a triple bypass, hip replacement, back and hernia surgery. Talk about baby, yes men are the worse. That's why women have babies, men could never survive it. Hang in there, it will get better, somewhat



 Sounds so much like here.  I just fixed him lunch, the man took one bite and said that was all he wanted. Why did I even bother?


----------



## dmmj

emysemys said:


> Men are the absolute worst sick people. Even the smallest thing is a major problem with men.


Thanks for the generalization.


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui if I can live through and not kill my hubby you can make it. I have a very high pain tolerance and my hubby a big fat 0. I am also one that wants to do for myself, he wants to be waited on hand and foot. Only when sick or not feeling well, thankfully, not all the time. We survived him having a triple bypass, hip replacement, back and hernia surgery. Talk about baby, yes men are the worse. That's why women have babies, men could never survive it. Hang in there, it will get better, somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds so much like here.  I just fixed him lunch, the man took one bite and said that was all he wanted. Why did I even bother?
Click to expand...


I hear ya. I don't get it either. I think they need to test us to see if we really care and will nurture them. Those darn mommy boys. They revert back to being little boys, ugh. If they only realized how close them come to getting trunked


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

wellington said:


> Jacqui if I can live through and not kill my hubby you can make it. I have a very high pain tolerance and my hubby a big fat 0. I am also one that wants to do for myself, he wants to be waited on hand and foot. Only when sick or not feeling well, thankfully, not all the time. We survived him having a triple bypass, hip replacement, back and hernia surgery. Talk about baby, yes men are the worse. That's why women have babies, men could never survive it. Hang in there, it will get better, somewhat



Wow, that is a lot of stuff to go through for both of you!! 

The only time I had to take care of Rob is when he had half of his big toe amputated. I was 8 months pregnant with our 3rd child and when he was in pain he was crabby and demanding and when he was on his pain killers he felt a little too good! That was the longest two weeks of my life!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The only time I had to take care of Rob is when he had half of his big toe amputated. I was 8 months pregnant with our 3rd child and when he was in pain he was crabby and demanding and when he was on his pain killers he felt a little too good! That was the longest two weeks of my life!!



Why did the toe have to be amputated?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We don't know how it happened but he developed a terrible osteomyelitis and by the time I forced him to go the podiatrist his bone was so destroyed it looked like a honey comb. My guess is he got a cut on his toe and since he works in hospitals and changes in & out of scrubs he exposed it to a nasty bacteria. He complained his toe hurt after running for a year and then one day I saw it all red and swollen and was like holy crap you need an x-ray!! The surgery was two days after he went to the doctor. It was really scary!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds painful.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men are the absolute worst sick people. Even the smallest thing is a major problem with men.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the generalization.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry...was that a little too general for you? I meant to say *ALL MEN.*


----------



## Jacqui

I just went out to bring in the last of the pepsi and waters I had stocked up for Jeff, before tonights lows come in and freeze everything. In the dark I managed to find one of the small "lakes" made from the melting snow. Now I have cold feet and wet shoes.  Isn't life fun?


----------



## Yvonne G

You betcha! Nothing funner than cold, wet socks on a cold day!

My misery is that I've used up all the dry wood for the stove that I had in the house and now I either have to go out in the rain and dark and bring in more, or let the fire go out and wake up to a cold house in the a.m.

Poor us.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I just went out to bring in the last of the pepsi and waters I had stocked up for Jeff, before tonights lows come in and freeze everything. In the dark I managed to find one of the small "lakes" made from the melting snow. Now I have cold feet and wet shoes.  Isn't life fun?



I hate that! Every morning when I take the dogs out to do their business I come in and the bottom of my pajama pants have snow on them. Ugh, then I have to make coffee and breakfast and do all my morning things with cold wet feet. 

It is really windy here right now. My ear has that hot feeling from being exposed in the cold.




emysemys said:


> You betcha! Nothing funner than cold, wet socks on a cold day!
> 
> My misery is that I've used up all the dry wood for the stove that I had in the house and now I either have to go out in the rain and dark and bring in more, or let the fire go out and wake up to a cold house in the a.m.
> 
> Poor us.



Waking up cold is the worst!! Tell us when you are going out and tell us when you are back. Go go go....,


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> You betcha! Nothing funner than cold, wet socks on a cold day!
> 
> My misery is that I've used up all the dry wood for the stove that I had in the house and now I either have to go out in the rain and dark and bring in more, or let the fire go out and wake up to a cold house in the a.m.
> 
> Poor us.



Shoulda done it earlier instead of getting caught up in that book!   Why haven't you trained Misty to go retrieve the wood?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's almost dark, and I haven't done my evening chores yet, so I guess I'd better get it in gear and hit the road. Back in a few.....


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> It's almost dark, and I haven't done my evening chores yet, so I guess I'd better get it in gear and hit the road. Back in a few.....



Images of Yvonne slip sliding away in the muddy darkness....




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I hate that! Every morning when I take the dogs out to do their business I come in and the bottom of my pajama pants have snow on them. Ugh, then I have to make coffee and breakfast and do all my morning things with cold wet feet.
> 
> It is really windy here right now. My ear has that hot feeling from being exposed in the cold.



Little girl playing outside without covering your ears?  I so can't talk, I am still just wearing a sweatshirt out to walk the dogs.


Tonight in my EZBake oven   I am cooking some squash to freeze for later tortoise use. These are butternut, some of which grew froms seeds my friend sent me.  So does anybody know why do we clean the seeds? Or do you clean the seeds you save for future planting?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ugh, right now I am watching my 2 year old on his monitor stand on a bucket of Mr. Potatoe head stuff to turn on his light and now he is playing with his cars. Ugh, be back later....

Call Maggie if Yvonne doesn't check back in!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh, right now I am watching my 2 year old on his monitor stand on a bucket of Mr. Potatoe head stuff to turn on his light and now he is playing with his cars. Ugh, be back later....
> 
> Call Maggie if Yvonne doesn't check back in!!!!



Now I remember why I am glad my children are all older.  As for Yvonne, if she doesn't come back, then as a good friend I will just have to get into my truck and drive over to check on her myself.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whew! Made it. It's a muddy mess out there. Misty and I usually spend a half hour or so running (Misty runs, I walk) back and forth in the pasture, but we couldn't do it tonight. Too wet and too dark. So she's just going to have to settle down and be a nice quiet girl this evening...yeah, right.

I think my 26 year old mare is foundering. I was hoping it was just something like a sprained ankle, because its only on one front foot and laminitis (founder) usually involves both front feet. But it's not going away. The only pain meds I have (bute) is in pill form. Its so easy to give them paste because you squirt it towards the back of their mouth and they can't spit it out, but pills? Even if I mash them up and mix them with sugar water, she won't eat it if she can taste it. Tonight I mashed up the pills, mixed them in sugar water, dissolved and squashed a cupful or so of her "old lady food" with some bran mash and made a nice, warm mash for her. Hopefully she'll eat it. I only gave her a very small flake of hay so maybe she'll be hungry enough to eat the mash.

I never did bring in any more wood. The fire is out. The house is still comfortable, but it will be cold in the a.m. Oh the riggers of country living! At least it will be light out when I'm messing around with the wood pile and all its hibernating wasps and spiders.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Sorry to hear that about April. Whatever would you do if you couldn't shovel horse poop every morning???




emysemys said:


> Whew! Made it. It's a muddy mess out there. Misty and I usually spend a half hour or so running (Misty runs, I walk) back and forth in the pasture, but we couldn't do it tonight. Too wet and too dark. So she's just going to have to settle down and be a nice quiet girl this evening...yeah, right.
> 
> I think my 26 year old mare is foundering. I was hoping it was just something like a sprained ankle, because its only on one front foot and laminitis (founder) usually involves both front feet. But it's not going away. The only pain meds I have (bute) is in pill form. Its so easy to give them paste because you squirt it towards the back of their mouth and they can't spit it out, but pills? Even if I mash them up and mix them with sugar water, she won't eat it if she can taste it. Tonight I mashed up the pills, mixed them in sugar water, dissolved and squashed a cupful or so of her "old lady food" with some bran mash and made a nice, warm mash for her. Hopefully she'll eat it. I only gave her a very small flake of hay so maybe she'll be hungry enough to eat the mash.
> 
> I never did bring in any more wood. The fire is out. The house is still comfortable, but it will be cold in the a.m. Oh the riggers of country living! At least it will be light out when I'm messing around with the wood pile and all its hibernating wasps and spiders.


----------



## Yvonne G

I forgot to ask you, Jacqui...is it a blue EZ bake or a pink one?




maggie3fan said:


> Sorry to hear that about April. Whatever would you do if you couldn't shovel horse poop every morning???



I've given it a lot of thought. I'm 74 years old, so it wouldn't be realistic to get a young animal of any kind, but I was thinking I'd ask my equine vet if he knew of any aged horses that needed to be put out to pasture. I do enjoy caring for the old horses. The one that I had to have put down last year, May, I got from my vet. She was a retired race horse. The older horses are a bit more to care for than a young one, but I like the challenge of trying to keep weight on them and making them comfortable.

I had a horse many years ago that foundered all the time. She could only be fed oat hay (not rich at all) and had to be kept very thin in order to keep her feet and legs from hurting. So I'm well aware of how to get this horse over her bout, if that's what it is. The vet is coming to look at her Monday.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I forgot to ask you, Jacqui...is it a blue EZ bake or a pink one?
> 
> 
> 
> I've given it a lot of thought. I'm 74 years old, so it wouldn't be realistic to get a young animal of any kind, but I was thinking I'd ask my equine vet if he knew of any aged horses that needed to be put out to pasture. I do enjoy caring for the old horses. The one that I had to have put down last year, May, I got from my vet. She was a retired race horse. The older horses are a bit more to care for than a young one, but I like the challenge of trying to keep weight on them and making them comfortable.
> 
> I had a horse many years ago that foundered all the time. She could only be fed oat hay (not rich at all) and had to be kept very thin in order to keep her feet and legs from hurting. So I'm well aware of how to get this horse over her bout, if that's what it is. The vet is coming to look at her Monday.





That is really sweet. A lot of people will over look older animals.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, Monster, my gilding is pert near 27. He's the best horse around. Bomb proof and does what he's supposed to,(right/left/woah).out of respect for his age, I don't cowboy him but he would love me to run him like when he was a teen. I feed him LMF senior for grain and he gets soooo much compared to Karen's horse, Frisco. I have to tie Frisco when I feed cause he'll come over and â€œhelp" Monster with his grain. The older ones are more work, but they're honest, gentle souls. Lucky for us, he has a good gut and only foundered once when he got some sour grain meant for goats. He was on his side tongue out, eyes rolling. Karen called me at work to come home cause she knew he was throwing in the towel. Half a tube of bute paste later and I show up. He stood up farted moaned for a minute and crapped and trotted outside. He's an easy keeper and I'm spoiled by him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, I dont know anything about horses but I have them on either side of me on my street. My son loves them so much and he always carries toy horses with him where ever we go. Ever day after i drop the kids ar school we walk to see the horses, and there is donkey too. I looked into buying a pony but Rob said no .


----------



## Yvonne G

I think it's the LMF Senior that has done her in. I normally buy Purina Senior, but they were out so I bought LMF. It is quite a bit more moist, and has different ingredients. The next day after her first feeding from the bag, she was limping on one front leg. April is a pet. She has never been broke. I got her for free when she was about 5 years old and not even halter broke. 













I bought this little Martha Stewart toy for Misty a couple days ago. It has a little recorder box inside it and when it's squeezed a sound similar to the trilling of a raccoon comes out. Its probably supposed to be Baa, Baa, but it sounds more like an electronic snore. Anyway, whenever she squeezed it and it makes the sound, she would back up, **** her head and bark at it. If you'll notice in the picture the crotch area looks a bit ragged. Well, she's working real hard to try to get to that noise inside.






Yet another good reason to go back to the stuffless toys "as-seen-on-TV."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When we first got Monster, he had been living in a stall with little to no outdoor time. The folks raised sheep and if it was green grazing it went to the sheep. Ribs were showing, teeth needed floating and we had to put alot of groceries into him just to stabilize his weight. Summer when there is good grazing he gets LMF super with Frisco. Winter time we have to slowly build him up to the higher amount of the senior. And there is no such thing as a free horse. I tell people a free horse is like a contractor telling you you've won the removal of one of the rooms of your house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

On my way out to clean the stall and padock area. It hasn't stopped raining up here since September! On track to be in the top 4 wettest years we're already at 48+" and no end in sight.


----------



## ijmccollum

wellington said:


> That's why women have babies, men could never survive it.


yes, but they were blessed with passing stones.....my hubby has had a couple and I don't think he is faking it. Just the possibility of symptoms and he freaks!



emysemys said:


> My misery is that I've used up all the dry wood for the stove that I had in the house and now I either have to go out in the rain and dark and bring in more, or let the fire go out and wake up to a cold house in the a.m.



On a good note, I've received executive notice from the White House that I get Monday off. I should go in and check in on Warren Betta so he doesn't think the apocalypse did happen. He hasn't seen anyone since Thursday afternoon and he can't wait till Wednesday to be fed. 

On the sour note, the motor on our furnace is going out, and there isn't one in stock. The house will be getting progressively colder. Hopefully they will be able to track one down tomorrow, otherwise it won't get fixed till after Christmas. The kids are letting us take one of their space heaters and Charlie, is picking up one from work. Maybe I should bake all day -- that might help. I am a little worried about the critters, some have heaters or bask lamps but the spiders don't, an I have 21 sambava's eggs incubating. I brought them up from the basement since it was getting too cold down there. If we can maintain temps in the 60's I think everyone will be okay. Good thing the temps outdoor are in the 20's now. We were getting to single digits.




emysemys said:


> Anyway, whenever she squeezed it and it makes the sound, she would back up, **** her head and bark at it. If you'll notice in the picture the crotch area looks a bit ragged. Well, she's working real hard to try to get to that noise inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another good reason to go back to the stuffless toys "as-seen-on-TV."



Scout is a slave to the squeak, when he runs that how we get him back, we go out with a squeak and cheese. He has gotten a lot better about coming back when called though. And yes, we have stuffing all over our house too. Christmas morning he will be getting a 36" stuff less toy snake that is suppose to survive punctures and still squeak -- we will find out.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why women have babies, men could never survive it.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, but they were blessed with passing stones.....my hubby has had a couple and I don't think he is faking it. Just the possibility of symptoms and he freaks!
> 
> 
> On the sour note, the motor on our furnace is going out, and there isn't one in stock.
Click to expand...


I am a woman and I have had th pleasure of babies, monthly severe cramps, and yes those nice stones. Sorry, the stones were less pain and they could medicate you deeper and faster then when in childbirth. 

Sorry about the heater, not a good time for that to happen.  

Okay, it was a fun filled day. Started when I went to bed, so that signaled Jeff it was time to be up and down, have to redo the bed ect.., Then he was restless all night and finally decided to vomit. Of course he could not move fast enough to get out of bed in time. Ugghhh. Time to redo the bed again. Then with morning came a call to his Dr. One thing they kept repeating in the hospital was "whatever you do don't vomit". So with fears of what he may have ripped open and his stil feeling near to vomiting, it was into the ER. After spending the day there, they have decided to keep him over night.  Nothing seems to have reopened, but there is a spot under one section of sutures they are now watching.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no, I am so sorry. What an exhausting day you had . I took this wonderful drug after my last surgery called compazine because i throw up like crazy from the pain killers and anesthesia. It is non-narcotic. Maybe they can give him that just in case he gets nauseated again. Poor guy & poor you!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry. What an exhausting day you had . I took this wonderful drug after my last surgery called compazine because i throw up like crazy from the pain killers and anesthesia. It is non-narcotic. Maybe they can give him that just in case he gets nauseated again. Poor guy & poor you!



Not sure what they gave him for it today in his IV. They really need to give him some meds to take home. He normally vomits about once a month I would guess due to reflux (and yeah, he os on meds for that). I just doubt now he will want to go back to town for Christmas the next day and if he doesn't go I won't feel right about leaving him, especially if something happens he would have no way to get to a hospital or even call out (we have no landline, only cells which only work at the top of the hill out by the highway)


----------



## wellington

Jacqui, I'm so sorry. Things like this and deaths shouldn't happen in the month of December. I sure hope they can make him feel better and you all get to have a nice relaxing, enjoyable Christmas. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## pugsandkids

Ahh, horses! 

I hope Jeff starts feeling better fast 

Well, I should be careful what I ask for huh? 

Here's a picture of the waterfall!





Great right?! The area to the right and along the fence was to be the turtle garden...Remember how I said we don't get any interesting weather...?

This happened Thursday night, but as we leave in the dark and get home in the dark, didn't see this until yesterday! 





Oi, see what a mess my yard is? Serious drainage issues this year...lots of trenching and sump pumps.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love the pond and waterfall. Its so pretty, I couldn't see the flooded, messy yard.

Oh poor Jeff...and poor you, Jacqui. I was wondering if maybe something was going on because you weren't on today. Maybe when you take him home from the ER you can just take him to wherever the Christmas get-together is supposed to be. Then you go on home and do your chores, sleep peacefully all alone in a clean bed, then join him the following day at the get-together.

Its a good think I was sitting right here when Misty finally got the stuffed toy opened. The recorder was doing its chirpy thing and she had it between her paws looking at it when I noticed it. She would have swallowed it for sure once it stopped making noise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Yvonne, it's been a good year since Ava has been let on the the couch, but I go out to have a smoke, and this is what I findâ€¦

View attachment 34318


She seems to have no problem.


A little guilty, sure, but look how fast she's moving!


----------



## BowandWalter

My Uncle challenges me to make a better Christmas ornament then him every year. I've always been younger or disinterested, and lost. Then had to put up with him gloating ruthlessly. Not this time! NOT THIS TIME!


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> Jacqui, I'm so sorry. Things like this and deaths shouldn't happen in the month of December. I sure hope they can make him feel better and you all get to have a nice relaxing, enjoyable Christmas. I'll be thinking about you.



I agree, they make you have bad memories of the holiday. When my Mother was in the hospital, one of her bad days was on my Sister's birthday. I told the nursing staff no matter what, they were to keep her alive past that day. I read you lost somebody yesterday I believe. Sorry about that, even though you said is was a mercy type death. *hugs*




pugsandkids said:


> Here's a picture of the waterfall!



I love the falls!!!




emysemys said:


> . Maybe when you take him home from the ER you can just take him to wherever the Christmas get-together is supposed to be. Then you go on home and do your chores, sleep peacefully all alone in a clean bed, then join him the following day at the get-together.
> 
> Its a good think I was sitting right here when Misty finally got the stuffed toy opened. The recorder was doing its chirpy thing and she had it between her paws looking at it when I noticed it. She would have swallowed it for sure once it stopped making noise.



So take him to my ex's apartment that currently is housing the ex, our one son, two daughters and the one daighter's bf in a small five room (if you count the bathroom and kitchen) place? I don't think I hate any of them that much.  There are two beds, a loveseat, and two chairs so not even sitting for everybody. 

Isn't it sd how unsafe dog toys can be for dogs. 

How is horse today? Well once you go out in the cold to do morning chores. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So Yvonne, it's been a good year since Ava has been let on the the couch, but I go out to have a smoke, and this is what I findâ€¦
> 
> A little guilty, sure, but look how fast she's moving!



 I have caught Mister, the black lab mix doing that a few times lately... and he never was allowed on the couch.  I think it's what Moms and Dads don't see, is good to do. Please anything you can sneakily get away with is all the more rewarding. 




BowandWalter said:


> View attachment 34331
> 
> 
> My Uncle challenges me to make a better Christmas ornament then him every year. I've always been younger or disinterested, and lost. Then had to put up with him gloating ruthlessly. Not this time! NOT THIS TIME!



Good going! I love homemade ornaments.!! 


Okay, the temp is 10 (windchll 0), it's dark outside, and I wanna stay in bed under the warm blankies. Instead I am being a good, am going to close up this laptop, get dressed, start the truck, do the quick feeding of cats, an even faster dog walk and off to Lincoln I go. With luck, I may get back early afternoon. Happy Christmas Eve day to all of you!


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So Yvonne, it's been a good year since Ava has been let on the the couch, but I go out to have a smoke, and this is what I findâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 34318
> 
> 
> She seems to have no problem.
> 
> 
> A little guilty, sure, but look how fast she's moving!





Look at those ears, "Please don't make me get down!"


Oh, Jacqui! You're really missing a good chance of getting even with the ex. Oh well... Take care and I hope Jeff is ok today.


----------



## ijmccollum

You mean to tell me the couches aren't dog beds.....dang!

Well, the motor won't be in 'till Wednesday so it will be a chilly Christmas. The space heaters have done a pretty good job keeping things from getting too bad, we actually only got down to 65F last night. I haven't checked the temps outside but it snowing so it can't be that bad. I think I'll jump in the shower, turn it on high to warm up before I head out for some errands. Sheesh, the electric bill this month is going to be huge. 

Jacqui, I know it sux but could they keep him in the hospital a little longer until he is more stable? Keeping you in my thoughts.

We are having a white Christmas here and I am wishing everyone out there a very wonderful holiday where ever they may be.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The festivities are starting here. I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!! My fingers are crossed that Jeff doesn't vomit and only continues to get better, that Yvonne has a great Christmas and her horse also gets better and ijumccollum stays warm!!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G




----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> ​



Thank you and back at you.


----------



## ijmccollum

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The festivities are starting here. I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!! My fingers are crossed that Jeff doesn't vomit and only continues to get better, that Yvonne has a great Christmas and her horse also gets better and ijumccollum stays warm!!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!



That is right kind of you. Charlie brought home another space heater so I am sure we will be fine. Whatever discomfort we have, it will be minor compared to others so if our misfortune tips the cosmic balance in favor of those in need -- I can live with that. 

With all the snow coming down outside, I decided to switch the dinner menu up to comfort food. We'll be having chicken tortilla soup with fish tacos....yes, I got the fish in there, onions to boot! I love my new daughter-in-law but who doesn't like fish or onions? Besides, she works till 10 tonight so she will miss dinner.

Have a Merry Ho,Ho and a great jingle, jingle to everyone out there!


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


>



Oh I love this picture!!




ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui, I know it sux but could they keep him in the hospital a little longer until he is more stable? Keeping you in my thoughts.



Unfortunaately, I think they read your comments.  He may get out tomorrow, but only if he mkes it til then without the vomit.




ijmccollum said:


> With all the snow coming down outside, I decided to switch the dinner menu up to comfort food. We'll be having chicken tortilla soup with fish tacos....yes, I got the fish in there, onions to boot! I love my new daughter-in-law but who doesn't like fish or onions? Besides, she works till 10 tonight so she will miss dinner.
> 
> Have a Merry Ho,Ho and a great jingle, jingle to everyone out there!



I love sitting back on a night like it sounds like your having and enjoy a nice bowl of soup. Do you share recipes?


----------



## Yvonne G

It's probably for the best, Jacqui. At least for tonight he's someone else's problem, and if he asks for a sandwich then only takes one bite, it's no skin off your nose! 

Incidentally, I'm so glad to see you on here. There for a while I thought I was the only "cat" around here keeping all these "mice" in line.

And, just so you all know, I have no plans to go anyplace until dinnertime tomorrow night, so you all best be on your good behavior!

April is not limping today, and she has been eating her medicine-laced bran mash with no problem. Oh happy day!

Stephanie: Some of Maggie's friends came today from Oregon and brought me the book Maggie had for me. But, boo hoo...it wasn't the latest Stephanie Plum book, it was a Lizzie and Diesel book. But Maggie says she has ordered the "19" book, so hopefully I'll be reading it when she's finished with it.

We're having a beautiful day here today. A little windy, but sun shining and not a cloud in the sky. Even so, I've got a nice fire going and the house is toasty warm. (eat your heart out, Anita!!)


----------



## Jacqui

Yeah for April!!!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Merry Frickin' Christmas to me. 

Had a wonderful Christmas Eve celebration with my dad's side of the family. I get home to find out that my grandfather (mom's dad) has made an a** out of himself again. My drug addict cousin has been mooching off of him and robbing him blind for two years now. He's been living with him for longer than that. It's gotten to the point where, just one instance I can think of: He stole my grandpa's golf cart and snow blower. Then he "borrowed" my grandpa's car to go get the snow blower and golf cart back, car never came back either. Well my grandpa went out and bought a truck, and it was also stolen within two weeks (he let my cousin "borrow" that, too). Then his brand new TV that he was given as a birthday gift was taken to "get the truck back". Of course my grandfather has never seen any of this stuff again. 

My mother and her sisters and brothers have decided to make my grandpa legally financially incompetant, something that he actually agreed to do. So my aunt has control of his money now, which is fine because she's been paying his phone bill and rent for the past four months. He called her up tonight saying he needed $250 immediately so he can bail my cousin out of jail. When she told him no, he told her she can go to hell and he never wants to see her again, and that he hates her so much, she needs to get all the stuff of hers out of his apartment that she leaves since she visits so often, or he's going to throw it out. He said all of this to the woman that has been keeping him from becoming homeless for 4 months. He has said things to my mother that are just as bad. 


So.... Merry Frickin' Christmas everybody.


----------



## ijmccollum

Everything is wearing a nice heavy coat of white -- I think it is helping to insulate the house, so take that Yvonne, we are staying at a toasty 68F. Even the spiders are happy. Good to hear April s doing better.

Well Jacqui, as the good Dr Pangloss said, "all is as it should be", so hang in there and hopefully Jeff will not vomit. As far as sharing recipes, I do a lot of of cook book and Internet browsing with a lot of improvising thrown in -- a lot of what's on hand or left over, but I am quite willing to share cooking ideas and adulterated recipes. The key is ingredients, so yes that means use that chicken carcass, it is full of goodness .

And dear sweet CourtneyAndCarl (sorry I m not up on your given name) gramps is in denial. All you can do is love him, love yourself, and hope the cousin ends up in jail. Sorry, I just had a WTF moment. You can't take care of everybody so take care of those you can, which means, "take care of yourself" and love those around you with the knowledge that sometimes, all you can do is love them. With that, I can only wish you blessed serenity. Now, Merry Christmas and get on with taking care of yourself. (Hugs)


----------



## Jacqui

Courtney, just ignore what others say as best you can, if they are mad. Things in hurt and anger are said that deep down we do not mean. This time of year, is especially bad for stress and anger. *hugs* keep focusing on the good things in life... like your dogs, Carl, and the rest of the critters.


Just checked the current temps outside before I got dress to do a fast chore list and leave. Temp is 7, but windchill is -12. My body has started freezing with just the thought of going outside. Darn, if Jeff had come home with me, I could put going outside off til temps were warmer. I volunteered to pick up my daughter and her bf (who spent the night in a nearby town town) with me to Lincoln. My truck heater won't get the truck very warm, but perhps three bodies might. I knew it was going to be cole outside with the way the heter in the furnace in the main part of the house has been going all night it seemed.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My Christmas was made infinitely better when I helped the dogs open their Christmas presents. Holly is 8 and definitely the smartest of the bunch, she's got the whole unwrapping thing down. We presented her with her presents and she was just like a little kid on Christmas morning


----------



## dmarcus

Merry Christmas everyone, sitting here watching the snow fall..


----------



## cherylim

Merry Christmas, Pretend Chat!

Have had a great day. Just watching The Avengers and relaxing now. Lots of great goodies. Just waiting for the chips (fries) to finish cooking so I can have turkey, chips and ketchup.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turkey and Chips? Bletch, argh, and gag! (Just kidding, I actually like turkey but have never had that and chips at the same sitting)

My daughter is serving ham, twice-baked potatoes, green salad, and more than likely pumpkin pie!! I only had two tiny deep fried frozen mini-tacos for lunch so I have a big enough spot saved inside for dinner at her house later this afternoon! Yum.


I went to my daughter's house for a little bit this a.m. and her house was so clean it shamed me into doing a bit of housework when I got home. I had attached the brush attachment to my canister vacuum and vacuumed a bit of dust up off the bricks around my wood stove. Then I went about the cleaning the rest of the room. 

I was sitting here reading and playing on the computer and kept smelling something sort of like food? cooking? I don't know, but something. I glanced over to the stove and realized that I had left the brush attachment from the vacuum sitting on top of the wood stove! Shall we just say, "it's history.." or as we say in the vernacular, "its toast!!"


----------



## cherylim

emysemys said:


> I went to my daughter's house for a little bit this a.m. and her house was so clean it shamed me into doing a bit of housework when I got home. I had attached the brush attachment to my canister vacuum and vacuumed a bit of dust up off the bricks around my wood stove. Then I went about the cleaning the rest of the room.
> 
> I was sitting here reading and playing on the computer and kept smelling something sort of like food? cooking? I don't know, but something. I glanced over to the stove and realized that I had left the brush attachment from the vacuum sitting on top of the wood stove! Shall we just say, "it's history.." or as we say in the vernacular, "its toast!!"



That food sounds delicious. The brush, not so much...


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh yeh, oh yeh! I got spoiled. Charlie gave me a mini iPad for Christmas. The kids were over this morning, Scout managed to break into the stuff-less toy and mangle one of the squeaks out of it before we were finished with unwrapping gifts -- that squeak is now history, good thing there are plenty more left in it. The only place open for brunch was ihop and they were overwhelmed. Am now back home and nestled in. The house is staying comfortable but I won't be in to work till the furnace is fixed. Charlie doesn't want to leave space heaters on while no one is home and I have critters I don't want to freeze. On the way back home I checked in Warren Betta and he is good to go till Thursday. 

Now I need to try to recall the user and passwords I set up on this thing so I can download apps -- TFO will be one of the first.


----------



## Kerryann

My two days of fun and family are over and while it was a lot of work I am kind of sad it's over.
Last night I had a bunch of family over for game night. It snowed like crazy yesterday but we still had a good turn out. I made vegetarian pigs in blankets, meatballs, and taco dip. I also made cake pops, cookies, and brownie bites. It was funny because my cousin forgot we are vegetarians and his new fiancee is vegetarian also. He called to ask if we would have any vegetarian food and I was like .. ummm... duh.. So when they showed up she told him to feel what it's normally like for her at parties. hah. The inlaws came later last night and that was a lot of fun.
I got up this morning and made homemade cinnamon rolls and got dinner started by peeling rutabagas and sweet potatoes. I cooked so much today I ran three loads of dishes. It's so funny thinking back to being a kid and loving the holiday for the presents and family and eating the special foods, and now I love giving the gifts, hosting the family, and cooking food everyone will love. 
I hope you all had wonderful holidays too.


Oh here is a pic of me and the hub and my bird dog


----------



## Jacqui

It sounds like each and everyone in pretend chat had a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Edna

We spent a couple of days with my parents, and then went to open presents and have dinner with BF's family. It was an all-Mexican feast, with green chile, tortillas, tamales, empanadas, papas, frijoles, pulled pork, flautas, and much more that I didn't get to try. All homemade. There were five little children from three families, five middle and high school kids, and a couple of dozen adults. So much fun!


----------



## pugsandkids

Merry Christmas all! We had a great day full of family and fun. Tomorrow I'm hoping to use as an organizational day. We bought our house 7 yrs ago, figuring its fit us for 2yrs. Buying another wont be in the cards for at least 5yrs. So we've got to make it work for us. 

Any space saving tips...?


----------



## Braden368

FranklinTturtle said:


> That is neat. My husband promise my 4 year old a turtle 2 1/2 years ago. I think he want a red ear slider. I did not want to mess with water. So, we went with the sulcata. I have fell in love with him. I love to see him in the back yard.



I got my Tortoise today for Xmas! Newby to this i wasnt with him when he picked him up. I think its a sulcata bt not sure?Hiw can I tell? Also what abt heating for it what times? I was told 12 hrs on 12 hrs off on both lights?


----------



## dmmj

I spent most of christmas eve and part of christmas day, in an ER waiting room, my mom slipped,fell, and broke both of her legs and her knees. Which is why I have not been on much, still waiting for the doc to schedule an operation.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, David!!! I'm so sorry. Both legs. Geez...I really feel for her. She's going to need a lot of support from her family when she gets home.

Braden368: You should probably post an introduction in the "Introduction" section, then ask your questions in the "sulcata" section. In the meantime, I keep my lights on for at least 14 hours per day. But be sure there are plenty of places where the new baby can get away from the light (hiding places).


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> We spent a couple of days with my parents, and then went to open presents and have dinner with BF's family. It was an all-Mexican feast, with green chile, tortillas, tamales, empanadas, papas, frijoles, pulled pork, flautas, and much more that I didn't get to try. All homemade. There were five little children from three families, five middle and high school kids, and a couple of dozen adults. So much fun!



Will you adopt me for the next family gathering so I cn eat some of that, too?  I hve missed not hving you around much. 




Braden368 said:


> FranklinTturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is neat. My husband promise my 4 year old a turtle 2 1/2 years ago. I think he want a red ear slider. I did not want to mess with water. So, we went with the sulcata. I have fell in love with him. I love to see him in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Tortoise today for Xmas! Newby to this i wasnt with him when he picked him up. I think its a sulcata bt not sure?Hiw can I tell? Also what abt heating for it what times? I was told 12 hrs on 12 hrs off on both lights?
Click to expand...


Welcome! I suggest going to the intro section and telling us a bit about yourself. Plus posts some pictures and we can help ID this special gift.




dmmj said:


> I spent most of christmas eve and part of christmas day, in an ER waiting room, my mom slipped,fell, and broke both of her legs and her knees. Which is why I have not been on much, still waiting for the doc to schedule an operation.



*hugs to both you and your Mom. I hope her surgery and recovery go well. I dislike folks getting hurt, sick or worse this time of year.


Here it is becoming same ole same ole. Jeff got out of the hospital late Christmas morning, we spent some time with the kids (he mainly slept in the bedroom), came home, went to bed, and wait for it.. yep, he vomited before the night was over.  Waiting now to hear back from the Dr. Jeff does not want to go back to the hospital and get another tube placed down in his throat, but each vomit is an increased risk he will tear those stomach stitches out.  I don't even want to face having to drive back to Lincoln to spend another wasted day in the ER having scans and xrays done.  Fingers crossed Jeff can just get them to either increase the acid pill or try another med, as he thinks it is all just from his acid issues. 


Still thinking of David's Mom. Just can not imagine having both feet broken. It makes my limping around on one seem so tiny a problem.


----------



## Kerryann

pugsandkids said:


> Merry Christmas all! We had a great day full of family and fun. Tomorrow I'm hoping to use as an organizational day. We bought our house 7 yrs ago, figuring its fit us for 2yrs. Buying another wont be in the cards for at least 5yrs. So we've got to make it work for us.
> 
> Any space saving tips...?



My last house was really small so I got quite good at packing things into small areas. I got some cupboards from Ikea that I put around my bed (a tall one each side and then a row of standard height hanging cabinets across the length of the bed) to add additional closet space. Also I took all of the extra towels, blankets, and other stuff like that and put it in space bags, vacuumed the air out and then put them in a tote. I also had the cupboard organizers for the kitchen from Ikea. It made storing all of my pots, pans, plates and other stuff easier. Also I took to hanging a lot of stuff on the wall rather than putting it on counter tops.




dmmj said:


> I spent most of christmas eve and part of christmas day, in an ER waiting room, my mom slipped,fell, and broke both of her legs and her knees. Which is why I have not been on much, still waiting for the doc to schedule an operation.



I am so sorry to hear that. i will keep her and you in my prayers. 


Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is becoming same ole same ole. Jeff got out of the hospital late Christmas morning, we spent some time with the kids (he mainly slept in the bedroom), came home, went to bed, and wait for it.. yep, he vomited before the night was over.  Waiting now to hear back from the Dr. Jeff does not want to go back to the hospital and get another tube placed down in his throat, but each vomit is an increased risk he will tear those stomach stitches out.  I don't even want to face having to drive back to Lincoln to spend another wasted day in the ER having scans and xrays done.  Fingers crossed Jeff can just get them to either increase the acid pill or try another med, as he thinks it is all just from his acid issues.
> 
> 
> Still thinking of David's Mom. Just can not imagine having both feet broken. It makes my limping around on one seem so tiny a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back and forth to the hospital has to be so draining emotionally. I hope he can get something too to keep from throwing up. Have they tried anti nausea medicine? I was throwing up a lot last month from some medications that I take and they gave me some anti nausea medicine that they give to chemo patients. It really helped me. I hope they figure it out for him. I had a period where I was in and out of the hospital and it was so depressing. I feel for him
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

I traded house with my daughter and her family about 15 years ago. They now live in a 2500 square foot house, while I am living in 1000 square feet. The hallway is small, the doorways are small, the closets are small. After that big house it was pretty hard for me to adjust, however, when I moved I tossed quite a bit of stuff. I only kept what I need to live on and with, and left quite a bit of my things and furniture in the other house with my daughter's approval (sort of like a yard sale with no profit).

You'd be surprised what you can get by with. My philosophy was, "If you haven't used it in over a year, you don't need it." And it was either tossed or gifted.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> We spent a couple of days with my parents, and then went to open presents and have dinner with BF's family. It was an all-Mexican feast, with green chile, tortillas, tamales, empanadas, papas, frijoles, pulled pork, flautas, and much more that I didn't get to try. All homemade. There were five little children from three families, five middle and high school kids, and a couple of dozen adults. So much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you adopt me for the next family gathering so I can eat some of that, too?  I have missed not having you around much.
Click to expand...


You'd be welcome to come along! There are so many girlfriends, boyfriends, and shirttail relatives there that nobody would notice one more. They'd even make sure there was something under the tree for you!!


David, I hope your mom has a speedy recovery. Bless you both


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Even though it was just my mom and me for the most part this Christmas because no one in the extended family was speaking to each other, I must say it was a lot more fun that Christmas's past. My sister, her husband and two kids came over in the middle of the day and we had a nice dinner and played board games. Didn't really feel like Christmas, more like a small family get together, but I am starting to realize that I like small family get togethers much better than big ones


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> We spent a couple of days with my parents, and then went to open presents and have dinner with BF's family. It was an all-Mexican feast, with green chile, tortillas, tamales, empanadas, papas, frijoles, pulled pork, flautas, and much more that I didn't get to try. All homemade. There were five little children from three families, five middle and high school kids, and a couple of dozen adults. So much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you adopt me for the next family gathering so I can eat some of that, too?  I have missed not having you around much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be welcome to come along! There are so many girlfriends, boyfriends, and shirttail relatives there that nobody would notice one more. They'd even make sure there was something under the tree for you!!
> 
> 
> David, I hope your mom has a speedy recovery. Bless you both
Click to expand...


The gift of homemade Mexican food would be more then enough gift for me.




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Even though it was just my mom and me for the most part this Christmas because no one in the extended family was speaking to each other, I must say it was a lot more fun that Christmas's past. My sister, her husband and two kids came over in the middle of the day and we had a nice dinner and played board games. Didn't really feel like Christmas, more like a small family get together, but I am starting to realize that I like small family get togethers much better than big ones



Glad your day was good C. As the years go by, you will experience many different types of holidays. The key is to take each one as a blessing and a learning experience. When your older, it will be interesting which ones hold the most memories for you.


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh David , I am so sorry to hear about your mother. Both legs, that has got to be difficult. Hopefully they are keeping her comfortable. Will keep you and her in my thoughts and hope she has a speedy recovery.

And Jacqui, I am so so sorry to hear that Jeff is still vomiting. They got to get him stabilized to keep those stitches intact. Is there someone who can come stay with you and help out? Family, friend....h3ll, get a nurse out there. It just sounds like so much for you to do by yourself. 

Courtney, good to hear your day went well. Sometimes smaller gatherings is just what the Santa ordered.

One year rule! My entire basement and half the house needs to be dumped. Okay, some of it I wouldn't miss, but there is some that I would. Last year Charlie decided to tackle the basement by bringing a box up each week to go through. It was exhaustive and mentally draining. He cannot be trusted to do these things by himself -- we have learned this from past events. Pictures tucked in here and there, a scrap of paper with signatures of Whittney Houston and Michael Jackson that my deceased brother collected.....it goes on. Someday when we have the energy, we'll tackle it again.

On another note. It is 18F outside and snowing, the house is chilly and we haven't heard from the heating guy yet, hopefully by noon.... Think I will spend the day making some more pieces to go to the salon. Bless their hearts, they sold a necklace set, a pair of earrings, and a commissioned fix on a pair of earrings. And by proclamation from the state of Utah, I have an official TIN number, am registered as "I by design", and my first round of taxes are due at the end of January.

You all stay warm, well and safe out there. And anyone in need of a hug....."Big Hugs"!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We had a good Christmas. We go to my in-laws house Christmas Eve for the family get together. Our kids usually come up here after and spend the night but this year between work and other family commitments, they both headed home from there. We did presents after chasing everyone else out of the dinning room. 
All Karen wanted for Christmas was an aquarium. This gets fun. I got her some stud diamonds and the aquarium. When we left the house I sent my nephew a text that we had left and he came over with his gf and set the aquarium up while we were gone. Mean while we and the kids exchange gifts and I give Karen her earrings. Now she wanted an aquarium, but I'm giving her diamonds, so she loves them, but she's thinking to herself,â€œall I wanted was some fish!" Then we get home late, she walks in and the tank is all set up and she's like â€œhow did you do this?" I shrugged and said, â€œI'm Ken"!


----------



## ijmccollum

Awesome! You are "Super Ken"!


----------



## Jacqui

Way to go Ken!

I went to the store today to restock up on dog/cat food incase the next storm comes and is worse then expected. Of course, I had to check out the Christmas department sales. My daughter bought a tree two Christmas' ago and has yet to buy any decorations. I had given her a box of four ornaments I saw earlier in the month that looked like her. They were the only decorations on the tree this year excpt for the lights. Last year I had bought her a few on the after Christmas sales, but kept forgetting to bring them to town with me.  Bad bad Mom.  Today, I bought her a few more and they are staying in the truck. If the weather holds on New Year's day we will be seeing her again and this time she is getting those darn ornaments right away! 

I have been enjoying the blooms on my Christmas cactus this last month, but had noticed none of the local stores had any for sale this year. Was that every where or just in my area?


----------



## Blakem

I don't get to see this section on my phone, but I'm glad I found it! I have the rest of the day off work and I am already really bored. But, I'm enjoying watching my tortoises. 
I started my day much earlier than usual at 5:30am. I went to work at my respite clients house at 6:30, and got off at 9 to go to physical therapy for my finger. I then came back home by 11 and cleaned my tortoises tanks of food and soaked my sulcata. I laid down to take a nap and woke up after a power nap and I don't know what to do now! 
I sure do wish the weather wasn't so dreary so I could take my newly fixed up mountain bike out for a ride. I hope everyone is enjoying their hump day/or Thursday!


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> I have been enjoying the blooms on my Christmas cactus this last month, but had noticed none of the local stores had any for sale this year. Was that every where or just in my area?



The grocery store here had little zygos along with the poinsettias, amaryllis, orchids, and potted trees. I didn't buy any this year, but have purchased several from them in past years.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying the blooms on my Christmas cactus this last month, but had noticed none of the local stores had any for sale this year. Was that every where or just in my area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grocery store here had little zygos along with the poinsettias, amaryllis, orchids, and potted trees. I didn't buy any this year, but have purchased several from them in past years.
Click to expand...


I couldn't even find a norfork Island pine, which is what I wanted this year. I was watching for where the others were, so I could get a couple on clearance. Mine are the pink ones and I was hoping to score the more violet ones and the white with pink centers. I wish poinsettas were animal friendly, there are really getting to be some pretty ones out there.

Speaking of plants, I have been lusting over a few seed catalogs that have come in. Dreaming of plants that will never be.  There is a really pretty daylily in them that I am seriously thinking about once spring comes.

Meanwhile, I am trying to walk softly and be quiet. It seems the tortoises are in the holiday spirit. Erosa, homes, and even the redfoot seem to be in the mood.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying the blooms on my Christmas cactus this last month, but had noticed none of the local stores had any for sale this year. Was that every where or just in my area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grocery store here had little zygos along with the poinsettias, amaryllis, orchids, and potted trees. I didn't buy any this year, but have purchased several from them in past years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't even find a norfork Island pine, which is what I wanted this year. I was watching for where the others were, so I could get a couple on clearance. Mine are the pink ones and I was hoping to score the more violet ones and the white with pink centers. I wish poinsettas were animal friendly, there are really getting to be some pretty ones out there.
> 
> Speaking of plants, I have been lusting over a few seed catalogs that have come in. Dreaming of plants that will never be.  There is a really pretty daylily in them that I am seriously thinking about once spring comes.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am trying to walk softly and be quiet. It seems the tortoises are in the holiday spirit. Erosa, homes, and even the redfoot seem to be in the mood.
Click to expand...


Mine were in the holiday mood yesterday too. They are sooo spoiled when the family is here and want to hand feed them. 

We got about three inches of snow today before I came home from work. I told ya'll the albino grass makes people crazy.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We got about three inches of snow today before I came home from work. I told ya'll the albino grass makes people crazy.



Well that explains YOU, but what about the rest of the folks in here?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got about three inches of snow today before I came home from work. I told ya'll the albino grass makes people crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that explains YOU, but what about the rest of the folks in here?
Click to expand...


Especially the ones in like Texas or southern Cali where they get no albino grass??


----------



## Jacqui

*tosses a few snowballs Kerryann's way* then ducks from both her and all them folks from TX and CA.


----------



## ijmccollum

No fixed furnace today...maybe tomorrow. Charlie will be staying home tomorrow to keep the house from freezing or catching fire. This is starting to get a little old.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> No fixed furnace today...maybe tomorrow. Charlie will be staying home tomorrow to keep the house from freezing or catching fire. This is starting to get a little old.



Did they call and let you know? Sorry for them giving you a bit of a cold shoulder.


----------



## ijmccollum

Charlie called them and they called back. They expect the part in tomorrow. Nothing to be done but wait. Interestingly, while the fan sounds like a sump pump dying, we actually got some heat out of the furnace tonight. The house is totally closed up with blankets over the windows to try to keep temps stable. The spiders are not happy and CherryBomb is hunkered down in his heated corner. The Dude, blue tongue skink, and Chachi, male sambava are looking a little cranky too.


----------



## Zamric

Currently visiting family in Davis California... will be headed to Palm Springs and Indio California on saturday where I will be visiting even more family!

Question? Why do they call this place "The Sunshine State"? 

Nothin but rain since i got here!


----------



## Yvonne G

Zamric said:


> Currently visiting family in Davis California... will be headed to Palm Springs and Indio California on saturday where I will be visiting even more family!
> 
> Question? Why do they call this place "The Sunshine State"?
> 
> Nothin but rain since i got here!



Are you driving? If you're going down Hwy 99, its just a hop, skip and a jump from the highway to my house.


----------



## Kerryann

I hope your heater gets fixed. It's starting to get cold. 

We got about 5 inches of snow.  It looks so pretty and now that the roads have been plowed and salted the crazies have calmed down.
Getting my dogs to go potty this morning was a challenge. My schnauzer is so short he squats into the snow, which makes him not wanna go number one or two. Cici my lab was having a heck of a time finding a spot to go number two where the snow wasn't tickling her butt. 
My hub is such a peach that he went down and snow blew a couple of older neighbors driveways and sidewalks and in front of everyone's mail boxes on our court. Two of the neighbors have a plow company come do their driveways and they left the road a mess. I had to get out the off road jeep this morning and winch one of my neighbors off a big snow mound she got stuck on trying to escape her driveway. 
The snow makes everything look beautiful


----------



## Edna

We got an inch of fresh snow overnight. It's been snowing every day, a little bit at a time. I LOVE snow, as long as I'm not traveling. 

My dogs love snow, too, and got to run and play in the drifts at my mom's house over Christmas. A herd of 300 elk came through while we were away shopping and left some dog-delightful scents and trails behind. My younger Aussie can outrun my older one, but still gets white-washed by her over and over again.

Ponette, my 5 year old Aussie, is at the vet today to get a bunch of struvite crystals removed from her bladder. We've had her on antibiotics and a special diet trying to get the inflammation settled down, but it hasn't helped. At least the whole ordeal hasn't interfered with her house training or her happy spirit. I hope her recovery is quick and the surgery/diet puts an end to the problem.


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> !
> 
> Question? Why do they call this place "The Sunshine State"?
> 
> Nothin but rain since i got here!



Are you sure your not in Florida?


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL!!! Good catch, Jacqui! I didn't see that and I LIVE here. Actually Florida is the Sunshine State, and California is the Golden State!


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> We got an inch of fresh snow overnight. It's been snowing every day, a little bit at a time. I LOVE snow, as long as I'm not traveling.
> 
> My dogs love snow, too, and got to run and play in the drifts at my mom's house over Christmas. A herd of 300 elk came through while we were away shopping and left some dog-delightful scents and trails behind. My younger Aussie can outrun my older one, but still gets white-washed by her over and over again.
> 
> Ponette, my 5 year old Aussie, is at the vet today to get a bunch of struvite crystals removed from her bladder. We've had her on antibiotics and a special diet trying to get the inflammation settled down, but it hasn't helped. At least the whole ordeal hasn't interfered with her house training or her happy spirit. I hope her recovery is quick and the surgery/diet puts an end to the problem.



Poor Ponette. How is the outlook with the diet and surgery? I would have loved to have saw that Elk herd.




emysemys said:


> LOL!!! Good catch, Jacqui! I didn't see that and I LIVE here. Actually Florida is the Sunshine State, and California is the Golden State!



Yeppers! Florida is sunshine and oranges.  Plus on a personal side, I almost always have rain every day I am in Florida.  Jeff's old student had been complaining about CA's rain. My comment back to Jeff was it was winter, hope they sent him some where with snow and ice and teach him how nice rain is. Sounded like he is now headed to Utah. That might work.  Yes, I know. I am not nice.


----------



## Kerryann

Thank god you guys are online today or I would go insane. I let all of my employees work from home this week and said I would come in and man the fort for emergencies and work that can't be done remotely. It is so creepy quiet here. 
My brand new intern is here though and I am actually getting to train her myself which is nice.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi everyone

We got about 8 inches of snow and then it turned to sleet so it is like walki g through broken jagged glass. Rob left at 5 this morn to go to work and I have to finish shoveling the driveway so he can get back in it. We have a snow blower/thrower or whatever it is called but last time I tried to use it I smashed it into our rock wall that borders the driveway and did damage. I just came in to take a break because it is sleeting and windy so I feel like I have a million tiny cuts on my face. Ahhhhh, nothing is better than hot cocoa earned by manual labor


----------



## Jacqui

Yucky sleet!  Marshmallows on that cocoa?


Okay, who turned out the lights? It suddenly got dark in here and I noticed the light in the other room is off... well one of the three bulbs is still on but just barely. Darn, now I recall what I forgot at the store yesterday.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

*sigh* things just keep getting worse around here... I had dental implants put in almost a year ago now... the actual crowns were put on them almost 4 months ago after a very long time for healing. Well, I noticed almost immediately that one of them felt sort of loose, but my mom kept putting it off because she didn't think it was too serious. Well when it started VISIBLY moving, she was suddenly very concerned. We went to the dentist, and my $4,000 tooth failed to bond properly to my jawbone and they will probably have to remove it and redo it. If we can afford it that is.


----------



## Jacqui

That's a bummer Court. Do they do it at a lower price for first time failures? Does that also mean chances are good it won't take the second time?


----------



## Kerryann

That sucks 
After I had a similar issue I switched dentists and the new dentist did my rework at cost on principal. It does suck to pay for the same work twice I know


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm so ANGRY. It's not really the dentist's fault, more the orthodontist that did my braces five years ago's. Hopefully since I haven't even had them a year, he will at least discount something.


----------



## Jacqui

David, what is the news on your Mom?


----------



## dmmj

Surgery has been postponed until friday, blood pressure needs to go down some before they will operate. She is on Tylenol with codeine for the pain.


----------



## Jacqui

Still in the hospital too I assume? She has good coverage I hope. Once they operate, how long til she can come home or will she have to go to a care center?


----------



## dmmj

Still in the hospital, good coverage state worker (home health care worker for my grandma) with no complications 7 to 10 days after the surgery, 6 to 8 weeks for the bones to heal, she will come live with me once she gets out, probably permanently.


----------



## Jacqui

Are you looking forward to that or is this more you being the good son?


----------



## dmmj

Jacqui said:


> Are you looking forward to that or is this more you being the good son?


In all honesty I don't really think about it, It is family and you have to take care of family.


----------



## Kerryann

dmmj said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking forward to that or is this more you being the good son?
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty I don't really think about it, It is family and you have to take care of family.
Click to expand...


I hope someday I have a son like you. I am keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ponette, my 5 year old Aussie, is at the vet today to get a bunch of struvite crystals removed from her bladder. We've had her on antibiotics and a special diet trying to get the inflammation settled down, but it hasn't helped. At least the whole ordeal hasn't interfered with her house training or her happy spirit. I hope her recovery is quick and the surgery/diet puts an end to the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Ponette. How is the outlook with the diet and surgery? I would have loved to have saw that Elk herd.
Click to expand...


I just got home from visiting Po in the vet clinic. She has to spend the night so the vet can be assured she is peeing like she should. Po is awake and was happy to see me and has peed twice so far. They gave me a vial with her stones. There were a bunch of them and many were down in the ureter, causing a lot of discomfort. 
The vet attributes the stone problem to the high protein food we've been giving her for the last couple of years. No more Blue Buffalo for us. We're looking for something highly digestible with a lower protein %.


@David: Bless you for taking such good care of your mom. 

@Courtney: Darn it! Tooth troubles are frustrating and impossible to ignore. I hope they get your tooth fixed.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm wishing all the best for you and your mom, David. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder if the heater got fixed today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I really feel for her and her family. I hate being cold. Nine times out of ten my house is way too warm. 

We had a pretty nice day here today. It wasn't very warm, however the sun was shining almost all day long. But the 7 day forecast calls for more rain - do you hear that, Zamric? Bwa-ha-ha-ha (rubs hands together with glee) *MORE RAIN!!!!!*


----------



## Jacqui

Glad Po is doing so well!!


----------



## pdrobber

I'm eyeing a baby sulcata...but they're asking $100 :/ ahhh do I do it?!?!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> I'm eyeing a baby sulcata...but they're asking $100 :/ ahhh do I do it?!?!



Is it negotiable? I say yes just because I want to see pics


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pdrobber said:


> I'm eyeing a baby sulcata...but they're asking $100 :/ ahhh do I do it?!?!



Is it from a breeder you can trust,(from here) or just a random? I received one from Tom the Man,Myth, and Legend for less than that and it is such a healthy baby that I would hate for you to have to suffer unneeded heartache.


----------



## pdrobber

yeah I just talked myself out of it. If I want one I'll just spend a little more and get a really good one, and wait until it's warmer for a less stressful/risky shipping.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> yeah I just talked myself out of it. If I want one I'll just spend a little more and get a really good one, and wait until it's warmer for a less stressful/risky shipping.



I definitely understand that. Something to look forward to for spring.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> I'm eyeing a baby sulcata...but they're asking $100 :/ ahhh do I do it?!?!



Ignore it! 




pdrobber said:


> yeah I just talked myself out of it. If I want one I'll just spend a little more and get a really good one, and wait until it's warmer for a less stressful/risky shipping.



The wise move I think.... of course not the one I myself normally follow.


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> LOL!!! Good catch, Jacqui! I didn't see that and I LIVE here. Actually Florida is the Sunshine State, and California is the Golden State!



DUUHHHH! How right you are!

OK, Gold has been hard to come by too but the sun did come out yesterday and it called for a trip to Napa Valley and Castello Di Amorosa and Prager Vineyards! Great wine and Port for my private collection.


----------



## Jacqui

Our bottles are arriving by mail correct?


----------



## Zamric

emysemys said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently visiting family in Davis California... will be headed to Palm Springs and Indio California on saturday where I will be visiting even more family!
> 
> Question? Why do they call this place "The Sunshine State"?
> 
> Nothin but rain since i got here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you driving? If you're going down Hwy 99, its just a hop, skip and a jump from the highway to my house.
Click to expand...


OH NO! we will be flighing! Vacation is to short to deal with CA traffic!




Jacqui said:


> Our bottles are arriving by mail correct?



You Bet! Just keep asking you Mailman about it... make sure your close enough to smell the Vino on his breath...


----------



## Jacqui

Bill (the postman) isn't into wine, but good try!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Bill (the postman) isn't into wine, but good try!



Wine  hmmm I think I need to go get me some of that. 

I finally just scheduled my day off and all of my spa appointments. I can't wait..


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Yesterday at work was very interesting. I got to feed a baby sun conure, he's so CUTE and cuddly... but I guess they all are when they are still handfeeding  Then in the fish area we found that someone took a spiderman tank decoration and broke the arms and legs off.... made a lot of jokes about that.... THEN for the highlight of my whole day I caught the skink that escaped two weeks ago that has only been sighted once since his escape.


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Yesterday at work was very interesting. I got to feed a baby sun conure, he's so CUTE and cuddly... but I guess they all are when they are still handfeeding  Then in the fish area we found that someone took a spiderman tank decoration and broke the arms and legs off.... made a lot of jokes about that.... THEN for the highlight of my whole day I caught the skink that escaped two weeks ago that has only been sighted once since his escape.



Never a dull day at work!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Especially when you work in a petstore


----------



## Zamric

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Yesterday at work was very interesting. I got to feed a baby sun conure, he's so CUTE and cuddly... but I guess they all are when they are still handfeeding  Then in the fish area we found that someone took a spiderman tank decoration and broke the arms and legs off.... made a lot of jokes about that.... THEN for the highlight of my whole day I caught the skink that escaped two weeks ago that has only been sighted once since his escape.



OK, I'll be the 1st to ask....

What is a baby sun conure? or even an adult sun conure?


----------



## ijmccollum

Zamric said:


> OK, I'll be the 1st to ask....
> 
> What is a baby sun conure? or even an adult sun conure?



it is a small parrot.

Good news, the heat is back on and everyone is happy.


----------



## Zamric

ijmccollum said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll be the 1st to ask....
> 
> What is a baby sun conure? or even an adult sun conure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a small parrot.
> 
> Good news, the heat is back on and everyone is happy.
Click to expand...


Very Kool! is it one of those parrots that is mostly Orange and yellows? I've seen those and even concidered getting one at one time.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Sun conures are really common small parrots, VERY noisy. At Petco we get them when they still need to be handfed. Since I am one of the few people that has actually been "trained" to feed them (not exactly sure why, maybe because I already knew how to with my cockatiels  ), whenever no one else that knows how is working I get to do it. I like them much better when they are babies. The adults are loud and temperamental. The babies love you more than anything because they want you to feed them. It's when you start weaning them that they really get angry because their cuddling and cooing doesn't work and then they start to hate you for it 




Zamric said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll be the 1st to ask....
> 
> What is a baby sun conure? or even an adult sun conure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a small parrot.
> 
> Good news, the heat is back on and everyone is happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very Kool! is it one of those parrots that is mostly Orange and yellows? I've seen those and even concidered getting one at one time.
Click to expand...


Yeah, lots of orange and yellows, the babies have a lot of green though. If you want to get a parrot, I would suggest not going for a sun conure, especially if it would be your first one. They are VERY loud and there really isn't any way to train them out of it. They just scream for the joy of screaming... or if they're hungry... or want attention... or are happy.... just about anything... haha. 

Green cheek conures are much quieter


----------



## ijmccollum

Every conure I have encountered lived to scream. Even amazons will will be incessant screamers during mating season, which is usually about this time in S America.

Oh, and good catch on that skink, they can be wicked fast when they want to be.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

ijmccollum said:


> Every conure I have encountered lived to scream. Even amazons will will be incessant screamers during mating season, which is usually about this time in S America.



Really? I haven't heard too much screaming coming from the green cheeks but then I have never actually owned one.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Sun conures are really common small parrots, VERY noisy. At Petco we get them when they still need to be handfed. Since I am one of the few people that has actually been "trained" to feed them (not exactly sure why, maybe because I already knew how to with my cockatiels  ), whenever no one else that knows how is working I get to do it. I like them much better when they are babies. The adults are loud and temperamental. The babies love you more than anything because they want you to feed them. It's when you start weaning them that they really get angry because their cuddling and cooing doesn't work and then they start to hate you for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll be the 1st to ask....
> 
> What is a baby sun conure? or even an adult sun conure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a small parrot.
> 
> Good news, the heat is back on and everyone is happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very Kool! is it one of those parrots that is mostly Orange and yellows? I've seen those and even concidered getting one at one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, lots of orange and yellows, the babies have a lot of green though. If you want to get a parrot, I would suggest not going for a sun conure, especially if it would be your first one. They are VERY loud and there really isn't any way to train them out of it. They just scream for the joy of screaming... or if they're hungry... or want attention... or are happy.... just about anything... haha.
> 
> Green cheek conures are much quieter
Click to expand...




I want one of those cute pink birds like Cee Lo has but my husband is scarred by his last g/fs obsession with birds.  I saw this cute one at a rescue place and I was pretty sure he wanted to go home with me.  My husband actually is quite knowledgable about birds after having dated the bird lady for almost two years but he says he never wants one ever.
Here is the cockatoo Cee Lo has. The one I saw was a lighter pink than that.
http://www.examiner.com/article/cee-lo-green-introduces-lady-bird-on-the-voice


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Is that a Moluccan? When I was younger I had the opportunity to shadow a zookeeper at Henry Doorly in the bird area. It was winter so all the birds were being held in one large indoor building... I got to play with Peaches the Moluccan cockatoo... he was so sweet. That was also the day I got to throw a frozen rat to a vulture who liked to pick the entrails out first  Good times..... good times.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Good news, the heat is back on and everyone is happy.



That is great news!!!!




Kerryann said:


> Here is the cockatoo Cee Lo has. The one I saw was a lighter pink than that.
> http://www.examiner.com/article/cee-lo-green-introduces-lady-bird-on-the-voice



Glad you posted that, I was trying to figure out who Cee Lo was.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Jeff's old student had been complaining about CA's rain. My comment back to Jeff was it was winter, hope they sent him some where with snow and ice and teach him how nice rain is. Sounded like he is now headed to Utah. That might work.  Yes, I know. I am not nice.


Oh yes, we have snow in Utah, right now, quite a bit. It has been a steady snow since Sunday in N. Utah. Let's just hope he isn't having to do too much mountain driving. 


Kerryann said:


> Here is the cockatoo Cee Lo has. The one I saw was a lighter pink than that.
> http://www.examiner.com/article/cee-lo-green-introduces-lady-bird-on-the-voice


They are a fun bird...they are also like perpetual two year old's and have a tendency to pick feathers. One bird I would I would like, if I could get the hubbie to let me do birds again, is a Timneh African Grey. They are really sweet birds. I had to give up birds when my son was born because I had a yellow nape that was very jealous and it became a problem.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

My dream bird is a male Eclectus. Gorgeous birds and such personality!


----------



## ijmccollum

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My dream bird is a male Eclectus. Gorgeous birds and such personality!


Oh Yeh! Their colors are cinematic. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Jacqui

I think this conversation is becoming for the birds!


----------



## ijmccollum

becoming or going to the birds? Which reminds me....this morning when leaving the house, there was a mixed-species flock of robins and ceder wax wings in our trees, I think there was another specie traveling with them but I couldn't I.D it. We also have herds of deer moving thru our yard. I didn't see them but I did see their tracks. It is amusing at times to look out the front and see them strolling down the street. I just hope the cougars stay away.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> I just hope the cougars stay away.



Now that is one animal I would like to look out the window and see!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cougars have very large ranges. These parts it's not uncommon for sighting to occur near schools. When my stepson was in elementary school, he came home and taught Karen what to do to look bigger should she come upon a cougar. Who needs to learn to count by fives? Lets work on survival here kids!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Whatever happened to the Christmas story Jacqui was telling?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope the cougars stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is one animal I would like to look out the window and see!
Click to expand...


Ohhh!.... She was talking about cats..... I've given up calling the cats "cougars." They have other names that are less complicated


For the record, I always hope the cougars stay away too, as well as the mountain lions and catamounts.


----------



## Jacqui

Cougars are one of the animals I have still on my "must see in the wild list". They seldom come into this area and normally end up being killed for being so brave.  

And yes, Edna, we are talking cats not old ladies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chupacabra is on my list of must see. And i mean the real one, not some poor coyote with really bad mange!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chupacabra is on my list of must see. And i mean the real one, not some poor coyote with really bad mange!



 After seeing a program on those, I wouldn't leave the truck at night when in their area along the Mexican border.


----------



## ijmccollum

I am not sure ours are considered "in the wild"? They have a tendency to hang around in trees in town, on people's decks, and saunter from bush to bush in yards. I certainly want to see them before they see me. What ever you do, don't turn your back or even think of running. Between moose and cougar, I am not sure who has the quietest footfall.

I do have to agree, there are some pretty scary old ladies out there and def don't want to look out the window and see one of those coming.


----------



## immayo

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chupacabra is on my list of must see. And i mean the real one, not some poor coyote with really bad mange!



I keep a couple in the summer time.. at least that's what I call my dogs when my parents have them shaved! I guarantee if they got out someone would be afraid haha


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope the cougars stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is one animal I would like to look out the window and see!
Click to expand...


Some would say I am a cougar 
We don't have any cougars here that I know of but sometimes at night I hear coyotes talking which makes me worried for my little dog.


----------



## wellington

Kerryann, there are cougars in Michigan. We have even had sightings in the forest preserves in Chicago. My nephews golden retriever was almost attacked by one, chased and scared almost to death, poor dog and they live in Ravenna Michigan, just outside Muskegon. So, beware, they are around.


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> Kerryann, there are cougars in Michigan. We have even had sightings in the forest preserves in Chicago. My nephews golden retriever was almost attacked by one, chased and scared almost to death, poor dog and they live in Ravenna Michigan, just outside Muskegon. So, beware, they are around.



When I lived out in the sticks they would have a cougar or mountain lion sighting every few years. I never saw one.


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, there are cougars in Michigan. We have even had sightings in the forest preserves in Chicago. My nephews golden retriever was almost attacked by one, chased and scared almost to death, poor dog and they live in Ravenna Michigan, just outside Muskegon. So, beware, they are around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived out in the sticks they would have a cougar or mountain lion sighting every few years. I never saw one.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen one yet either. Would love to some day.


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, there are cougars in Michigan. We have even had sightings in the forest preserves in Chicago. My nephews golden retriever was almost attacked by one, chased and scared almost to death, poor dog and they live in Ravenna Michigan, just outside Muskegon. So, beware, they are around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived out in the sticks they would have a cougar or mountain lion sighting every few years. I never saw one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one yet either. Would love to some day.
Click to expand...


Me too but not so much in my backyard


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> I am not sure ours are considered "in the wild"? They have a tendency to hang around in trees in town, on people's decks, and saunter from bush to bush in yards. I certainly want to see them before they see me. What ever you do, don't turn your back or even think of running. Between moose and cougar, I am not sure who has the quietest footfall.



Moose are also on my list.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Moose are also on my list.



Oh, we have those too, they just won't show up until spring.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moose are also on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we have those too, they just won't show up until spring.
Click to expand...


 show off!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure ours are considered "in the wild"? They have a tendency to hang around in trees in town, on people's decks, and saunter from bush to bush in yards. I certainly want to see them before they see me. What ever you do, don't turn your back or even think of running. Between moose and cougar, I am not sure who has the quietest footfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moose are also on my list.
Click to expand...


Where we go in Canada is like a moosefest. 

I am sad tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Why?


----------



## Jacqui

What bad thing has happened to make you sad?


----------



## Kerryann

I actually meant to explain that more but got distracted. 
There was a big fight between two "friends" and I was determined to stay out of it. One side respected that and just left me out. The other side demanded side choosing sides. I remained neutral and I lost a "friend" (and some of the clan that took up their fight). It saddens me that adults act like school children. 
All I will say about this stupidity is that it was between a man and a woman and it was a very very drunken night of fun at a party. I was at the party but was no where near the altercation and didn't know about it until days later. Apparently there was a physical fight and both sides are saying the other started it. When they were talking to me about it I said to both why don't you just say "we were both drunk, it shouldn't have happened". I also said to both that that type of situation would not have happened to/with me because I wouldn't have engaged in the altercation, I would have fled to safety and called the police if I was truly wounded by the other person. Maybe it's me but I have no idea how fun tickling and trying to feed each other vegetables turned into fists flying.


----------



## Jacqui

I think you already summed up the reason... drunk behavior. I would remain nuetral and hope that if the person was really a friend, in time they will come back.


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> Maybe it's me but I have no idea how fun tickling and trying to feed each other vegetables turned into fists flying.


ummmmm........I can see why, but as you said, " it is best to stay out of it".


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's me but I have no idea how fun tickling and trying to feed each other vegetables turned into fists flying.
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmm........I can see why, but as you said, " it is best to stay out of it".
Click to expand...


 I was horrified how quickly it went from we had a fight to we hate each other, to the other person is evil and they never liked them, to discussions about who has a fatter butt the girl or his wife, and who has bucked yellow teeth.. I was like really?? people... what's next?? throwing mud cakes at each other or meeting behind the high school to fight after the game?


----------



## Jacqui

You have interesting friends.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> You have interesting friends.



I think I have friends who like to drink too much  but I may or may not have the same "issue". I am a happy giggly huggy drunk though.


----------



## Jacqui

Funny how drink can turn people into about five major types.


----------



## Kerryann

I can only think of four and they are like dwarves...
Happy, Horney, Angry, and Saddy


----------



## jaizei

Dopey?


----------



## Jacqui

I will admit I have never saw the draw of getting drunk. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against drinking. I myself drink (mostly things that don't taste like booze). However once I start sliding towards that loss of control, I put the brakes on. I have gotten to that point like twice in my life. But why become drunk and do the stupid things folks do and say, then when sober tend to forget?


----------



## Kerryann

With drinking I am pretty much all in or all out. I have a strategy because I hate hang overs. I drink a glass of water or diet soda between each drink. I almost never have a hangover or get drunk to the point of not having a good time. I am happy when I am drinking so I usually end up hanging out with my girlfriends who are the same way and laughing the night away. Even worse than hangovers, I hate throwing up, so no crazy overly drunkenness for me. 

Oh one funny story to laugh about, yesterday I went in to the spa to get my eyelash extensions done and the girl convinced me to get my brows waxed(I never do that). Afterwards my eyelids seemed sore and I had red marks. They haven't gone away so I am walking around with these crazy red stripes right below my eyebrows  hehe..


----------



## ijmccollum

I just had mine done last week, it is an Aveda salon. Been going there a number of years. Always been good. Did they use a talc before they waxed? 

On another note. I am looking at chicken liver pÃ¢tÃ© recipes to take to a New Year's Eve party. Suggestions?

For New Years, we will have the traditional dinner of black eye peas with ham, okra, and cornbread. The peas are soaking now.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> I just had mine done last week, it is an Aveda salon. Been going there a number of years. Always been good. Did they use a talc before they waxed?
> 
> On another note. I am looking at chicken liver pÃ¢tÃ© recipes to take to a New Year's Eve party. Suggestions?
> 
> For New Years, we will have the traditional dinner of black eye peas with ham, okra, and cornbread. The peas are soaking now.



I am not sure if they used that or not. My husband said that he thinks they burned my lids but above my eyebrows didn't burn?? I have blond eyebrows so the time I had them done before they waxed off so much that I looked bald eyebrowed in the distance.  I warned her not to take off very much but didn't say anything about not burning my face off  heh

Chicken liver? My grandma had a recipe for pate made with chicken livers. If that is what you mean I could dig it out. I haven't figured out how to make that vegetarian so it's stashed away.


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> I am not sure if they used that or not. My husband said that he thinks they burned my lids but above my eyebrows didn't burn?? I have blond eyebrows so the time I had them done before they waxed off so much that I looked bald eyebrowed in the distance.  I warned her not to take off very much but didn't say anything about not burning my face off  heh



Maybe the wax was too hot. That would suck.


Yeh, it is hardly a vegan dish. I am thinking a garlic, thyme, allspice and brandy venue. I picked up some sherry today but haven't found a good recipe using that ingredient.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, Kerryann I get...ahem... "waxed" and at first it stay's red for a couple of days but now after I have been going on a regular basis it is never red and they use far less wax because the hair has stopped coming in in certain places. I love getting my toes done, legs waxed and then a massage. That is a perfect spa day for me. Uh, waaaaaa it's been too long. 

In tortoise news my cactus lady did an awesome thing for me! I usually order two boxes of cactus at a time and pay the shipping on both. Well the wonderful cactus lady combined my double order and saved me $30! Love it!!

I found a great program that is really amazing! It is called Kiva micro loans. Google it, it's so cool. It is basically people in third world country's that need money for specific reason like a lady in Guatemala wanted $450 to buy inventory to start a salon out of her house. Or a mother of three that needed $300 to buy food for her pregnant cow but had an impressive business plan about how she would then be able to sell milk to her village and a timeline for when the money would be paid back. 
I love reading their stories and to think that such small amounts of money could help someone start their own business is incredible. 

Jacqui, how is Jeff?


----------



## Jacqui

Good Morning, afternoon, or evening to you all!!

Jeff is not showing much improvement and worries and fights not to vomit. I think if he would just relax, go on with his more normal life, he would be okay. He did eat some solid food last night, without vomiting hours later, so that is a major step.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

We need to get off this page, quick. C'mon everyone! COMMENT! COMMENT!


----------



## Jacqui

But this is a nice page.


If you don't like the 666 part, then change how many posts show on each of your pages.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Good Morning, afternoon, or evening to you all!!
> 
> Jeff is not showing much improvement and worries and fights not to vomit. I think if he would just relax, go on with his more normal life, he would be okay. He did eat some solid food last night, without vomiting hours later, so that is a major step.



That is good news. Poor guy, I can imagine that he must be scared to not be in total control of his body. 

My body is screaming at me for 3 hours of ice skating with the kids yesterday and then we got about a foot of snow and the kids want to go sledding. To have endless energy would be so nice. I guess I need a 3rd cup of coffee.


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor Jeff. I hate to vomit. Will do almost anything to avoid it. Is he being a good patient, or a very demanding one? Poor Jacqui too.

This cold weather sure makes it hard for me to get going. A couple days ago I bought a flat of violas to plant around my front door. They're still sitting there in the flat. I also bought a grape vine that is still sitting there waiting to be planted. But IT'S COLD OUT THERE!!!

After I'm finished on the computer I get the tortoise food and go outside. Misty goes with me. So the whole time I'm on the computer, she's patiently waiting. Then she goes into the bedroom and brings back a toy and puts it in my lap. If I ignore it or toss it away, she'll go get a different one. By the time I'm finished on the computer there are at least 15 different toys spread out around me. I guess its time to take her outside for some exercise.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> This cold weather sure makes it hard for me to get going. A couple days ago I bought a flat of violas to plant around my front door. They're still sitting there in the flat. I also bought a grape vine that is still sitting there waiting to be planted. But IT'S COLD OUT THERE!!!
> 
> After I'm finished on the computer I get the tortoise food and go outside. Misty goes with me. So the whole time I'm on the computer, she's patiently waiting. Then she goes into the bedroom and brings back a toy and puts it in my lap. If I ignore it or toss it away, she'll go get a different one. By the time I'm finished on the computer there are at least 15 different toys spread out around me. I guess its time to take her outside for some exercise.



 Can't be THAT cold, if you can plant violas. Here it will be around St Pat's day before the first ones are for sale. I would love a couple right now. 

15 toys, can anybody say "spoiled"? 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> My body is screaming at me for 3 hours of ice skating with the kids yesterday and then we got about a foot of snow and the kids want to go sledding. To have endless energy would be so nice. I guess I need a 3rd cup of coffee.



That is one thing that sucks about growing older and finer.  Sledding sounds like so much fun. I haven't done that for since my kids were small kids.


----------



## cherylim

Hello, all!

Sitting in the kitchen watching the food cook. Ian took over the cooking for Christmas, and I put on lots of weight, but I'm taking control again from today onwards. Slow cooking the gammon, have the potatoes in the oven and the vegetables will be boiling soon. Then, some nice honey gravy to finish it off.

It got very cold and icy in early December so I wasn't able to go out running, but for some reason it's warmed back up to spring temperatures here now so I got out for a run this morning. With a month off, bad food, chocolate and sugary drinks I only managed a mile but I'll be working myself up now.

For the past five or so years the weather has been so unpredictable here in North West England. Seasons have all shuffled and we can't rely on spring, summer, autumn and winter like we could when I was a kid. Makes it hard to know what's coming, so if I get back into running now I could find myself having to stop at any time.


----------



## Jacqui

Gammon is a roast correct? Honey gravy? Hmmm I had not heard of that before. You ran a mile and Jeff and I walked a block. Okay that sounds fair and equal.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, all this exercising is making me feel guilty!! I opted for hot cocoa instead of coffee and am just sitting in my kitchen drinking it. I must feed the tortoises Mazuri and Kale and shower before everyone get's home from hockey and see's what a slacker I am!!! Later chatters I hope the last Sunday of this year is great for all of you.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> 15 toys, can anybody say "spoiled"?



Well, maybe not 15...







I think she may have been anticipating the flash. Her eyes are usually open more than this:


----------



## Jacqui

Now why would she know there would be a flash coming?  It's not like you take pictures for us very often.  I am thinking about making some simple potato soup for lunch. I think Jeff can eat that. Of course it means he will eat a 1/2 a cup and leave me the rest to deal with. I am already having fun eating left over beef and noodles made with no onions and little seasoning. Can you say blah? I am running out of ideas on how to doctor it up for me.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Good Morning, afternoon, or evening to you all!!
> 
> Jeff is not showing much improvement and worries and fights not to vomit. I think if he would just relax, go on with his more normal life, he would be okay. He did eat some solid food last night, without vomiting hours later, so that is a major step.



I am so sorry it is taking this long for him to feel better.  It has to be so hard on you both. Throwing up is the worst. Every step forward no matter how small is a good thing.




emysemys said:


> Well, maybe not 15...
> 
> I think she may have been anticipating the flash. Her eyes are usually open more than this:



She if the cutest... Don't tell my dogs I said that.




Jacqui said:


> Now why would she know there would be a flash coming?  It's not like you take pictures for us very often.  I am thinking about making some simple potato soup for lunch. I think Jeff can eat that. Of course it means he will eat a 1/2 a cup and leave me the rest to deal with. I am already having fun eating left over beef and noodles made with no onions and little seasoning. Can you say blah? I am running out of ideas on how to doctor it up for me.



Garlic salt and onion powder are always a good quick fix.


I haven't worked out in almost four weeks. It seems like I'm in the stage of puking or I am on restriction. I feel gelatinous.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am so sorry it is taking this long for him to feel better.  It has to be so hard on you both. Throwing up is the worst. Every step forward no matter how small is a good thing.



That's what I keep trying to tell him, but he has a hard time seeing it. Just now I took him in something and forgot and tossed it onto his stomach. It was light and he had a couple of layers of blankets on, but I still got told about it.  Then he continued to go on about how at night, when I am sleeping, I tend to put my arm out as I turn with it ending up on his stomach. I think I will be sleeping on the loveseat for the future.


----------



## Yvonne G

There's a product called George Washington's Seasoning. It makes wonderful gravy. I think it would add a nice flavor to what you have to cook for Jeff too.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Garlic salt and onion powder are always a good quick fix.



I haven't tried those, but then again I may have thrown those spices out with my last cleaning rampage.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Gammon is a roast correct? Honey gravy? Hmmm I had not heard of that before. You ran a mile and Jeff and I walked a block. Okay that sounds fair and equal.



Yep, I think it's basically roast ham to you.

And given your circumstances, I'd say your one-block walk has beaten my run.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> There's a product called George Washington's Seasoning. It makes wonderful gravy. I think it would add a nice flavor to what you have to cook for Jeff too.



I have never saw that item in this area.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> Well, maybe not 15...



Oh yeh, I say spoiled.

And dieting, h3ll, I still have till Tuesday to eat till I drop, then it will be oatmeal and apples with absolutely no dining out. The goal is to shed 10 lbs and then another 5 before summer. The main goal is to get the cholesterol stable before the next annual, the doctor will not be pleased. 

Jacqui, I am happy to hear Jeff is able to keep some solids down, it sounds like a difficult recovery. Still I wouldn't push too many solids right now. Miso soup, chicken broth an rice, maybe some mashed potatoes. I realize he will probably hate it, but it better for him than steak, chops and chips right now.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> And dieting, h3ll, I still have till Tuesday to eat till I drop, then it will be oatmeal and apples with absolutely no dining out. The goal is to shed 10 lbs and then another 5 before summer. The main goal is to get the cholesterol stable before the next annual, the doctor will not be pleased.
> 
> Jacqui, I am happy to hear Jeff is able to keep some solids down, it sounds like a difficult recovery. Still I wouldn't push too many solids right now. Miso soup, chicken broth an rice, maybe some mashed potatoes. I realize he will probably hate it, but it better for him than steak, chops and chips right now.



I keep thinking I should diet, but then I read the word and see that the first part of it is DIE and it just turns me off.  Proud of you who can however.

I had Jeff on beef broth for a couple of days and then made it into beef and noodles. He ate 1/3 cup of it (I measured). That was the only solids until yesterday I had fed him since Christmas. Christmas day coming out of the hospital he did have a bit of ham, mashed taters, black olive, and bread. The funny thing is you mentioned steak, while he was in the hospital they fed him steak.


----------



## ijmccollum

[email protected]! I have the wrong doctor and the wrong hospital.

I think Jeff is on quite the diet and will beat us all loosing weight, though I wouldn't want to lose weight that way.


----------



## Jacqui

I keep telling him what he had is just a fancy worded lapband to get it by the insurance company.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> I keep telling him what he had is just a fancy worded lapband to get it by the insurance company.



Okay, that made me laugh. I just hope Jeff didn't laugh so hard that he ripped a stitch.


----------



## Jacqui

Folks guess what!!!! This is post...
*10,000​*


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Folks guess what!!!! This is post...
> *10,000​*





For this thread?
I am so glad I didn't go to the lions game today. It is looking like another slaughter served up on a silver platter  Who am I kidding.. I kind of regret not going. 

Talking about spoiled dogs, someone got a bunch of allergy friendly treats for xmas and hanukkah and now she is constantly coming over and doing what I call monkey eyeing... She tries to look like she is starving and may have never been fed ever in her life. If I ignore her she starts to whine  hehe.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Folks guess what!!!! This is post...
> 10,000​





Ummm...did we survive it?




Kerryann said:


> For this thread?
> I am so glad I didn't go to the lions game today. It is looking like another slaughter served up on a silver platter  Who am I kidding.. I kind of regret not going.
> 
> Talking about spoiled dogs, someone got a bunch of allergy friendly treats for xmas and hanukkah and now she is constantly coming over and doing what I call monkey eyeing... She tries to look like she is starving and may have never been fed ever in her life. If I ignore her she starts to whine  hehe.



Scout has been so overwhelmed with goodies that he just turned down a basted rawhide doughnut. New Year's Day he gets basted bones from the butcher. What I think he really wants is a real long hike, unfortunately that is not likely to happen since it is 11F in the sun outside.


----------



## Jacqui

My poor dogs are no longer allowed such yummies. They tend to get snappy, over them. The poor cats would come by and end up running away from teeth and they never knew why the dogs were acting like that. I decided before somebody got hrt, I would just ban treats.


----------



## Yvonne G

When I had two dogs at a time I couldn't give them chewies either. The other dog always had the better chewie and it always started fights. But since Misty is an only child, she gets lots of treats. One thing I got her that I'm a little mystified by is the packaged bone. We (us humans) keep our meat in the fridge so it won't spoil, but in the pet store there's a whole shelf of cellophane wrapped real bones...right there on the shelf, not refrigerated. Don't we care if our dogs get killer bacteria?


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> When I had two dogs at a time I couldn't give them chewies either. The other dog always had the better chewie and it always started fights. But since Misty is an only child, she gets lots of treats. One thing I got her that I'm a little mystified by is the packaged bone. We (us humans) keep our meat in the fridge so it won't spoil, but in the pet store there's a whole shelf of cellophane wrapped real bones...right there on the shelf, not refrigerated. Don't we care if our dogs get killer bacteria?



We don't get those bones, no telling how they were processed and what preservatives have been used. Our butcher smokes all his bones though I am sure they get nice and germy once Scout gets ahold of them, ESP after he has cached them out doors. And what is really pleasant, not, is when he caches them under our pillows.


----------



## Kerryann

My lab is allergic to beef, chicken, pork, wheat, corn, eggs, and soy so we have to get her special allergy friendly treats. The only bones she gets are certain nylabones. When they used to get rawhides my schnauzer would go get hers and lay on it while he ate his. She wouldn't go get it because she is scared of him even though he is the size of her head.  They don't fight for nylabones though.


----------



## ijmccollum

ijmccollum said:


> We don't get those bones, no telling how they were processed and what preservatives have been used. Our butcher smokes all his bones though I am sure they get nice and germy once Scout gets ahold of them, ESP after he has cached them out doors. And what is really pleasant, not, is when he caches them under our pillows.



Bless Charlie's heart, he just took Scout out for a run. It is after 1:30 and a whopping 12F outside.

Okay, how the heck does some one quote themselves. Guess I don't have this iPad thingy down yet.




ijmccollum said:


> Bless Charlie's heart, he just took Scout out for a run. It is after 1:30 and a whopping 12F outside.
> 
> Okay, how the heck does some one quote themselves. Guess I don't have this iPad thingy down yet.



The reply to thread option doesn't light up the send icon!


----------



## Jacqui

Brrr that's going to be a cold run.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Brrr that's going to be a cold run.



Yes, omg so cold. Does he have cold weather gear? I could only run outdoors over 50 degrees because of my heart


----------



## Jacqui

Do you still have that limitation Kerryann or with the heart's improvement are you no restrictions?


----------



## ijmccollum

Well it turned out to be more of a try to catch me if you can. I guess after Charlie stopped to chat with a friend of ours going up the canyon x-country skiing, Scout decided is was a green light to run off to track deer. I got a call to come to the rescue with a squeak and bacon. By the time I got to the mouth of the canyon, he had already gotten Scout into the car. I guess Scout is experiencing some major cabin fever. Charlie was experiencing some major missing the Bronco kick off. Now that everyone is back home, I will be turning my attention to that pÃ¢tÃ©.




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brrr that's going to be a cold run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, omg so cold. Does he have cold weather gear? I could only run outdoors over 50 degrees because of my heart
Click to expand...


Actually, Charlie hikes and Scout runs.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Do you still have that limitation Kerryann or with the heart's improvement are you no restrictions?



I still have restrictions due to the damage from the virus. I am in the 99th percentile for function but they worry about shock to the heart like having my heart rate above 170 and extreme heat or cold.


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff ate some of the 'tater soup (about 1/3 cup) and went for a walk... and then vomited. See it's my cooking that is deadly!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Well Jeff ate some of the 'tater soup (about 1/3 cup) and went for a walk... and then vomited. See it's my cooking that is deadly!



Awww  Do they have him drinking like a gatorade type drink to keep his strength up? The poor guy.


----------



## Jacqui

No they don't have him drinking any of that. I just can't help thinking if he just eats and stops worrying about throwing up, it would be better. Just let the vomit come when it comes, in the meantime start eating more and let the other systems have a chance to become regular. I am not seeing where going in and having the tube put back down his throat will help anything.


----------



## Kerryann

Positive energy I think is the best cure. First they told me I would need a heart transplant and I said no way I will get better. Then they said I would never have above 80 percent function, and now I have the top heart health you can have. 
I have been puking a lot too and they have me on the anti nausea meds. They told me to drink gatorade to keep my strength up and the electrolytes or something.
I hope he gets feeling better quickly. Being sick sucks. Don't be discouraged if he has to go back in. I was in and out of the hospital like a frequent flyer for the first six months.


----------



## Jacqui

I am just not seeing how the hospital is going to help. To me today even with the vomiting, I think the increase in walks, the eating some real food, ect that he is actually better then he was. Baby steps better, but still forward baby steps.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I am just not seeing how the hospital is going to help. To me today even with the vomiting, I think the increase in walks, the eating some real food, ect that he is actually better then he was. Baby steps better, but still forward baby steps.



You are right but I meant if for some reason he ends up having to go back in. I know at first it made me really depressed. I did have a nice man nurse who used to tell me stories about his cats and help me take showers 
No he wasn't hot...


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> You are right but I meant if for some reason he ends up having to go back in. I know at first it made me really depressed. I did have a nice man nurse who used to tell me stories about his cats and help me take showers
> No he wasn't hot...



 Sounds like things got ummm steamy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Instead of having a regular meal my doctor has me take small bites or portions all during the day. I had another miserable night so I took the anti vomit pill just a bit ago...


----------



## Kerryann

Don't watch food inc.. you will never want to eat anything ever again that you don't grow yourself.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Well Jeff ate some of the 'tater soup (about 1/3 cup) and went for a walk... and then vomited. See it's my cooking that is deadly!



I don't think it is your cooking......go really light on spices for him -- sorry we are talking gruel -- and then spice to your taste for your menu. Yeh, sorry, you got share the blah! Maybe the walk should be shorter and timed to no closer to 30 min after eating.....perhaps even 1 hour after eating. Sorry but I am thinking you are needing a more "holistic" physician to help you get through this, but then, I am pretty naturalistic in my approach to health. Please find something that works for him and roll with it.


----------



## Jacqui

Actually today he seems to be feeling better. We had been talking of even going into town (he suddenly has food cravings and is hungry!) and getting him some chicken and mashed taters from KFC. Then I went outside to do the outside cats and it's snowing. Last night Weatherbug was still saying our weather was good, this am we are on the edge of a storm.  My truck doesn't do real well on ice and snow I have already found out.




maggie3fan said:


> Instead of having a regular meal my doctor has me take small bites or portions all during the day. I had another miserable night so I took the anti vomit pill just a bit ago...



Jeff's Dr had said he needed to become a grazer, too. Sorry you had a bad night Maggie.  You have to get your strength back for yourself and to "battle" with Bob and to enjoy Queenie. How is she doing?


----------



## Jacqui

We braved the roads, but only to the local town. I got the makings for his like KFC potato bowl. However while at WalMart he headed to the deli and bought some mac and cheese. While I went to the next store (to get the chicken and mashed taters) he sat in the truck and wolfed it down. Almost the entire thing of it he bought!! Even if he ends up vomiting it back up, I think he has mentally and physically turned the corner. *fingers crossed*


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> Don't watch food inc.. you will never want to eat anything ever again that you don't grow yourself.



Ugggh, that movie made me cry... especially the baby chickens part :'(


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> We braved the roads, but only to the local town. I got the makings for his like KFC potato bowl. However while at WalMart he headed to the deli and bought some mac and cheese. While I went to the next store (to get the chicken and mashed taters) he sat in the truck and wolfed it down. Almost the entire thing of it he bought!! Even if he ends up vomiting it back up, I think he has mentally and physically turned the corner. *fingers crossed*



Yup! Hunger and appetite are good signs. I hope all that good food sits well and he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jacqui

Earlier this morning when I was out walking two of the dogs in the fresh snow, I had the pleasure of watching this large group of juncos. They are one of my favorite winter time birds. They just look so well dressed with their dark top and white bellies. There must have been fifty or more of them. I miss having birdfeeders. 




Edna said:


> Yup! Hunger and appetite are good signs. I hope all that good food sits well and he makes a speedy recovery!



Me two! (hard to type with crossed fingers)


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Earlier this morning when I was out walking two of the dogs in the fresh snow, I had the pleasure of watching this large group of juncos. They are one of my favorite winter time birds. They just look so well dressed with their dark top and white bellies. There must have been fifty or more of them. I miss having birdfeeders.
> 
> 
> 
> Me two! (hard to type with crossed fingers)





We don't have those here. We just get cardinals. 
It does sound like a step in the right direction.


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah. I didn't think we had them here either, but I did a GOOGLE search and a range map shows that they do exist here in Central Calif. I don't THINK I've ever seen one.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We don't have those here. We just get cardinals.



If it were between having cardinals and having juncos there is no competition. Cardinals are my favorite birds. When I see one or hear one, I think it's my Mom visiting me. Cardinals were her favorite bird too.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Hunger and appetite are good signs. I hope all that good food sits well and he makes a speedy recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me two! (hard to type with crossed fingers)
Click to expand...


Those are very good signs. And Jacqui, I will keep my fingers crossed for you too.




And I am on my way out....early release with furloughs to follow in February...........can the congress!

Dinner with the kids and then onto a friends house to welcome in the New Year. 

You all have a great one!


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> And I am on my way out....early release with furloughs to follow in February...........can the congress!
> 
> Dinner with the kids and then onto a friends house to welcome in the New Year.
> 
> You all have a great one!



So mandatory cutbacks on hours?

Have a wonderful New Years eve with friends and family! A wonderful way to bring in the new year.


----------



## Jacqui

Why does boiling chicken smell good? I have a big pot of chicken pieces boiling to then take and make a chicken and rice type dish for tomorrow's get-to-gether. Sadly the tiny snow keeps falling and is no up to a couple of inches, so I doubt I will be traveling tomorrow.  Guess it's another thing into the freezer.


----------



## dmarcus

Yummmm boiled chicken, now I want some...


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> So mandatory cutbacks on hours?
> 
> Have a wonderful New Years eve with friends and family! A wonderful way to bring in the new year.



Over the cliff and sequestration we go....... They cut us pretty deep last year and probably will again this year. As we lose people, those positions go away. Last year two people left and our senior research leader retired one of his hats so another position completely disappeared. That means we are down two scientists and one tech position. On a positive note, wage freeze may give way to a 0.01% increase. Frankly, they should keep that $5 raise and make sure social programs stay intact. Bah-hum-congress. They are really starting to tick me off with blowing smoke up our nose.....all for the sake of political semantics and gerrymandering.

And thank you, we will have a wonderful evening and hope you do the same.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I just heard an awesome Irish New Years toast and wanted to share....
"In the new year, may your right hand alway's be stretched out in friendship, never in want."

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have those here. We just get cardinals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were between having cardinals and having juncos there is no competition. Cardinals are my favorite birds. When I see one or hear one, I think it's my Mom visiting me. Cardinals were her favorite bird too.
Click to expand...


I have a pair that lives in my yard. I think they live in one of the large trees but they are always in the bushes in front of my house. 


Happy New Year ya'll


----------



## pdrobber

This is the first NYE that I'll be completely by myself at midnight...kind of depressing but kind of my choice too. I could go out to LI right now, but don't really wanna go out of my apt now or pay for a ticket there and back and ride with drunken idiots and spend the night with loud teenagers (my sister's friends). That and I would have to come back tomorrow night because on Wednesday the 2nd, I'll have to get up super early bc I will be bringing adoption dogs to the Today Show with work for a segment.

So, while I'm thinking of how sad it might be at midnight, it's probably a wise choice to save myself some stress and energy.

Happy new year!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

It's not sad at all. December 31st is merely another day on the calendar. Just watch your normal TV and go to bed at the usual time. No big deal.


----------



## Jacqui

dmarcus said:


> Yummmm boiled chicken, now I want some...



You actually like the stuff? I only like it when used in something else... and not chicken noodle soup. But I am loving the smell. 


So does anybody have any special New Years eve memories?


----------



## mira_kaylee

So does anybody have any special New Years eve memories?
[/quote]

Last year was my first time spending New Years not living at home, which also means that it's the first New Years since I was 8 that I didn't spend babysitting my siblings lol. My boyfriend and I stayed up til midnight even though we were both sick lol. This year he may end up having to work through New Years, which is kind of sad but understandable.


----------



## marcy4hope

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have those here. We just get cardinals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were between having cardinals and having juncos there is no competition. Cardinals are my favorite birds. When I see one or hear one, I think it's my Mom visiting me. Cardinals were her favorite bird too.
Click to expand...


jacqui - this photo didn't turn out the best because i was taking it in the house through my screen window, but this is from last year. i love the juncos, cardinals and other birds that come to our feeders each year. my hubby fixed this "tree" up for me right outside our living room window so i could watch them.


----------



## Jacqui

mira_kaylee said:


> Last year was my first time spending New Years not living at home, which also means that it's the first New Years since I was 8 that I didn't spend babysitting my siblings lol. My boyfriend and I stayed up til midnight even though we were both sick lol. This year he may end up having to work through New Years, which is kind of sad but understandable.



So you shared being sick for NY eve, now that is sweet. 




marcy4hope said:


> jacqui - this photo didn't turn out the best because i was taking it in the house through my screen window, but this is from last year. i love the juncos, cardinals and other birds that come to our feeders each year. my hubby fixed this "tree" up for me right outside our living room window so i could watch them.



I love it!! I used to have a bunch of feeders and different types. Now I have too many cats outside to be bringing the birds into the yard any more then they already are.  Do you ever do a suet feeder or spread peanut butter on the tree to bring in like woodpeckers, flickers. ect?

Ooppss did another look and you do have a suet feeder.


----------



## mira_kaylee

Jacqui said:


> mira_kaylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year was my first time spending New Years not living at home, which also means that it's the first New Years since I was 8 that I didn't spend babysitting my siblings lol. My boyfriend and I stayed up til midnight even though we were both sick lol. This year he may end up having to work through New Years, which is kind of sad but understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you shared being sick for NY eve, now that is sweet.
Click to expand...


LOL thinking back I remember that we were both wrapped up in blankets and coughing and all that, and he went and made instant chicken noodle soup with some sprite and brought it in on a tray and was like "See how thoughtful I am? 5 star dining in bed." LMFAO. It was so funny at the time because we were both just so miserable being sick...


----------



## Yvonne G

I never could understand needing an excuse to drink too much and blow whistles and toss confetti. Can't that be done anytime you want to? 

As you may have surmised, I am pretty much bah humbug about any holidays, even my own.

Tonight I'll be sleeping soundly with a cat on my chest and a dog pharting green fog on the floor beside my bed and I'll be awakened at midnight to gunshots and screaming. I just don't get it.


----------



## Jacqui

mira_kaylee said:


> LOL thinking back I remember that we were both wrapped up in blankets and coughing and all that, and he went and made instant chicken noodle soup with some sprite and brought it in on a tray and was like "See how thoughtful I am? 5 star dining in bed." LMFAO. It was so funny at the time because we were both just so miserable being sick...



How sweet!


----------



## mira_kaylee

Jacqui said:


> mira_kaylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL thinking back I remember that we were both wrapped up in blankets and coughing and all that, and he went and made instant chicken noodle soup with some sprite and brought it in on a tray and was like "See how thoughtful I am? 5 star dining in bed." LMFAO. It was so funny at the time because we were both just so miserable being sick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet!
Click to expand...


Lol yah, he can be when he wants to ^o^ he's pretty good about tolerating my obsession with animals, too. Even if I don't ever plan on getting an animal I can have conversations with random people about it for hours, and when I do that he just kind of looks at me like I'm crazy and goes about his merry way. I'm pretty lucky '^0^


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I never could understand needing an excuse to drink too much and blow whistles and toss confetti. Can't that be done anytime you want to?
> 
> As you may have surmised, I am pretty much bah humbug about any holidays, even my own.
> 
> Tonight I'll be sleeping soundly with a cat on my chest and a dog pharting green fog on the floor beside my bed and I'll be awakened at midnight to gunshots and screaming. I just don't get it.



They shoot off guns there? Even us country bumpkins here don't do that. 




mira_kaylee said:


> Lol yah, he can be when he wants to ^o^ he's pretty good about tolerating my obsession with animals, too. Even if I don't ever plan on getting an animal I can have conversations with random people about it for hours, and when I do that he just kind of looks at me like I'm crazy and goes about his merry way. I'm pretty lucky '^0^



Yes you are lucky. I had an ex who was jealous of any time I was on the computer. Heaven help me if something made me smile while I was on.


----------



## mira_kaylee

I know people who shoot off guns to welcome in the new year. They live way far away from the city/ cities though.


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder how David's Mom is doing. Has anybody heard from him?


I live on the edge of a village of less then 90 folks. Now there may be this year at the top of the hill a cannon duet being shot off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen and I splurged for take and bake pizza for New Years dinner. We do pizza once a month anyway, but this was an excuse not to cook a proper dinner. No gun shooting here, the horses are gun shy. Usually, Karen goes to bed regular time and I stay up to watch fireworks off the space needle, and I always promise not to wake her when I go to bed. 
On a side note, we were at her company fun Christmas party, and a group of her coworkers were all about, â€œoh come on Ken, you've already lined up a female for the male pancake she got you right?" I insisted that I hadn't, then Karen started inâ€¦maybe that was a green lightâ€¦?


----------



## Jacqui

Take it as a green light and run with it!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She sounded pretty serious when she was saying,â€œreally Ken? Nothing?" And I had to answer honestly that no, other than a friend that sells surplus males, I know no one who has a female for a good price. 
She has been wearing/showing off her earrings everyday and has become as obsessed with her aquarium as I am with my torts!


----------



## Jacqui

See while she is still so happy with her gifts, go for it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm gonna email my buddy and see if he has a female he'd let go of. Survey says ;
1-go for it 0- don't. I can't buck popular option, right? I should have gone into polticing.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm gonna email my buddy and see if he has a female he'd let go of. Survey says ;
> 1-go for it 0- don't. I can't buck popular option, right? I should have gone into polticing.



 Yep, then you can blame it all on us.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd never do such a thingâ€¦she already says things like,â€œoh, hanging with your tortoise friends?" I showed her the aquarium forum, but so far she's just reading her book. I tell her to read my tortoise books then look at my set up for success and think about the book she's reading verses the fish forum, but so far no go.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you tell her to know us is to love us? I hope if she checks out a fish site, she finds a good one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well it's a fish forum. Lots of different points of view, bucking traditional book loreâ€¦


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

View attachment 34708



Happy 2013 from the west coast y'all!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I never could understand needing an excuse to drink too much and blow whistles and toss confetti. Can't that be done anytime you want to?
> 
> As you may have surmised, I am pretty much bah humbug about any holidays, even my own.
> 
> Tonight I'll be sleeping soundly with a cat on my chest and a dog pharting green fog on the floor beside my bed and I'll be awakened at midnight to gunshots and screaming. I just don't get it.



I will take any excuse for a good party.  I saw a super cute pup today at the pet store that was colored like misty. I have pics I will post tomorrow. 
No gun shooting by my house but I did go to the range today to try out this revolver Mike got me. I was really accurate with it. I ran about a hundred bullets through and only five missed the target and another three were in non critical places like the arm.  I hate having only five bullets though.
Ken it sounds like great with her gifts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! I almost forgot! Happy Fiscal Cliff everyone! 
Remember, vote early and vote often!


----------



## pdrobber

Good start to the new year so far. Just went to the supermarket got my dandelion greens, mustard greens, kale and cactus pads...headed off to LI now. Hopefully all the drunken leftovers are home and not going to be on the train with me...


----------



## Jacqui

*Happy New Year!!*​


----------



## Yvonne G

Best wishes to all of you for the coming year!​



Misty thought there was something interesting in the hod bucket of ashes. You can't tell from the picture, but she's barking at it:


----------



## Jacqui

She knows a gremlin is hiding in there to stay warm.


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> Best wishes to all of you for the coming year!​



And a very Happy New Year to you all!

Had dinner with the kids at Chili's and then we all traveled over to a friends house for celebration. It is always a good time to get together with them. The Mr. and I were scout masters for troop 1 in town, did a lot of hiking/camping....oh just the scouting stuff, and his daughter was in my venture scout group -- let me tell you, coed groups will make you tear your hair out and make you wish you never met a teenager. We all remain good friends. My son newly married, their daughter and son at local university -- one big happy. There was tons of food and drink and plenty of good company. Though as kerryann has alluded, drink can make some people obnoxious. Charlie and I left early because 1. We didn't want to get hammered (Charlie is not a big drinker, more like one is the limit) and 2. We didn't want to watch the physicist and his Air Force IT person get hammered -- literally. Sometimes it is not in your best interest to discuss theology or the lack thereof and your great wisdom of the world, no matter how papered you are. Hope they got out okay and the host didn't have to break anything up. Glad I am not a party till you puke kind of person -- we'll now that I am mature.  I am sure we will find out the next time my hubby and the host get together golfing -- and yes, if snow is off the tee boxes, they will be golfing. 

And happy day with good news from the hill, was a lot of compromise but they did come to some agreement. We will find out what happens with sequestration come end of February. 

Now I need to figure out how to save my black eyes. I didn't turn the crockpot on till 3:30 this morning, on low, and as Charlie puts it, "we'll be having hummus". I usually soak the beans for 48h and life is good. I had read to remove all "gas", soak with baking soda. And that I did for the last 12 h. Now I have hummus with a pork shank in it. Good thing I planned on BBQ ribs and shrimp too!


----------



## Jacqui

You had me hungering from the word Chili's.  Sounds like a fun night.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey! I almost forgot! Happy Fiscal Cliff everyone!
> Remember, vote early and vote often!


If they did reach an agreement I hope it was above the proposed obama taxes. Also it is BS that that this year the universal health care act is cutting the amount I can put in my medflex to 2500. I have a 4k deductible which means I will have to pay taxes on 1500 earnings that will be used for health care. Well the good news is that this year I will probably go over 8k with my total out of pocket health care so I can deduct it directly as long as that didn't change.  It just sucks that they lie and say they aren't increasing taxes when by doing shady crap like that they are raising taxes. 



pdrobber said:


> Good start to the new year so far. Just went to the supermarket got my dandelion greens, mustard greens, kale and cactus pads...headed off to LI now. Hopefully all the drunken leftovers are home and not going to be on the train with me...



We had a vandalism here last night. Someone slashed our three blow up penguins in the yard. They were working when we got home at 3.  The WB police came out to make a report and do an investigation and the good news was that they told us that they had zero arrested drunk drivers last night. Yay.. maybe people are finally figuring out not to drink and drive. The police were thick last night too when we were driving home.

What's funny about the whole drunk and obnoxious thing is that last night there were three of us pretty lit. The hosts husband was pouring me drinks and he and I got pretty lit but not bad. The other girl drank a whole bottle of wine and was funny until she passed out on the couch. The most obnoxious person there was one who was designated driving. I guess obnoxious is a bad word but she has a big personality and is always the loudest and wildest of the crew.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like it was a good thing she was not drinking.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like it was a good thing she was not drinking.



I second that!


----------



## Jacqui

Did any of you make resolutions for the new year?


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Did any of you make resolutions for the new year?



Oh yeh, the annual lose weight and get a healthy lifestyle....now where did that gym bag go?


----------



## Jacqui

Atleast there is a gym bag.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Did any of you make resolutions for the new year?



I am intensifying my clean eating.  

Here is the dog that looked like Misty.




He/she was too quick to get a good pic of.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am intensifying my clean eating.



Soooo washing everything twice before you eat it?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am intensifying my clean eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo washing everything twice before you eat it?
Click to expand...


I am cutting out all soy products, most dairy, and anything that is genetically modified.


----------



## Jacqui

and that leaves what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not to sound like too much of a smart a$$ here, but isn't everything we eat genetically modified? Wheat was a fat seeded grass and corn had cobs a few inches longâ€¦just saying. At what point in mankinds history are you drawing the line?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> and that leaves what?



organic vegetables, local farmer free range vegetarian fed eggs, local organic dairy. 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not to sound like too much of a smart a$$ here, but isn't everything we eat genetically modified? Wheat was a fat seeded grass and corn had cobs a few inches longâ€¦just saying. At what point in mankinds history are you drawing the line?



There is a significant difference in my opinion from breeding grasses and other vegetables naturally and genetically modifying the plant genetics in a lab. The round up resistant soybeans are my biggest concern being a vegetarian.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I pretty much figured that's what you were meaning. Just rattling yer cage if you will.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I pretty much figured that's what you were meaning. Just rattling yer cage if you will.



 I am pretty much impossible to offend. I live with a man who is all science and knowledge and has a personality like sheldon on big bang theory.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I figured that's about what you were talking about. I was just trying to rattle your cage, as it were.


I kind of posted twice.


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> There is a significant difference in my opinion from breeding grasses and other vegetables naturally and genetically modifying the plant genetics in a lab. The round up resistant soybeans are my biggest concern being a vegetarian.



Is this the reason you're cutting out soy as well or did you have other concerns?


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a significant difference in my opinion from breeding grasses and other vegetables naturally and genetically modifying the plant genetics in a lab. The round up resistant soybeans are my biggest concern being a vegetarian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the reason you're cutting out soy as well or did you have other concerns?
Click to expand...


I had thought the estrogen wasn't good for my husbands man parts but my friend told me last night that her phd research on the subject showed that he would have to eat more than humanly possible before he was effected. 
I think GMOs are scary in general and really processed food is another concern. I have adult onset food allergies and i have a bunch of friends who also have it without anyone in their family having it before them. I believe the chemicals in the processed food caused my food allergies. I conducted no study to come to that conclusion but feel like that could be the cause. I am allergic to almost everything.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am allergic to almost everything.



I am just allergic to work, Drs of all kinds, and most humans.  

I had a wonderful surprise as I was cooking supper, my two youngest showed up to take me out for supper.  Jeff didn't feel like going, so he stayed home and ate some of what I had gotten cooked. It was a great way to end the first day of the new year.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am allergic to almost everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just allergic to work, Drs of all kinds, and most humans.
> 
> I had a wonderful surprise as I was cooking supper, my two youngest showed up to take me out for supper.  Jeff didn't feel like going, so he stayed home and act some of what I had gotten cooked. It was a great way to end the first day of the new year.
Click to expand...


That sounds terrific and fun. 
I made leftovers from the last week and cleaned out my fridge so I could start new.


----------



## Zamric

Hanging with the Mother-in-law in Indio CA.

no internet (at starbucks now..)Twin Hard beds (she thinks a hard bed make you live longer and her children should NEVER sleep with anyone under her roof!) and she like to pick fights (she's 85 and loves to see people aggrivated!)

Can't wait to return home!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like so much fun!! When do you get to escape to home?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're eating leftover pizza from last night. Tonight I soak the lima beans for the Lima beans and ham I'll be cooking tomorrow. I don't use ham hocks though, I save the bone from hams I cook with lots of meat on it. I truly enjoy cooking the things I know how to. Not much processed food here except when I'm lazy.




Zamric said:


> Hanging with the Mother-in-law in Indio CA.
> 
> no internet (at starbucks now..)Twin Hard beds (she thinks a hard bed make you live longer and her children should NEVER sleep with anyone under her roof!) and she like to pick fights (she's 85 and loves to see people aggrivated!)
> 
> Can't wait to return home!



Maybe she doesn't like company? My wife has some friends that I don't care for, so I try to keep them aggregated enough not to come over, but they think we're the bomb. And they keep making plans to hang at our house most weekends.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like so much fun!! When do you get to escape to home?



not till Saturday at noon.....

the last 2 years I was able to hang with my stepson who has a "Winter Place" here in the desert but he gave up his lease this month because it was burglerized when he was gone last month.

...sigh.... I miss that place! the Hot tub and pool where Soooooooo relaxing! Right now I feel completly stressed out and have to excape to Starbucks for an internet fix with my friends.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maybe she doesn't like company? My wife has some friends that I don't care for, so I try to keep them aggregated enough not to come over, but they think we're the bomb. And they keep making plans to hang at our house most weekends.



I wish that where the case but according to Cathie she married a mexican national to excape her mother when she was 18 (she moved to Mexico City from Westbend Wisconsin!) She is a mean old woman that came from a mean young woman. but Cathie loves her mother and as she discribes herself as a "Dutyful Daughter" (Cathie just recently turn 60)


----------



## wellington

I feel so sorry for you Zamric. In laws can be the worst. Hang in there, it will be over soon, not soon enough, I know, but soon. Maybe just agree with everything she says, might make her shut up when she realizes she can't get to anyone.


You could also mess with her. Move things around, you'll have fun doing it, and time will pass faster


----------



## Zamric

wellington said:


> I feel so sorry for you Zamric. In laws can be the worst. Hang in there, it will be over soon, not soon enough, I know, but soon. Maybe just agree with everything she says, might make her shut up when she realizes she can't get to anyone.
> 
> 
> You could also mess with her. Move things around, you'll have fun doing it, and time will pass faster





 That would be a great way to mess with her! maybe a few days of demintia would do her good!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're eating leftover pizza from last night. Tonight I soak the lima beans for the Lima beans and ham I'll be cooking tomorrow. I don't use ham hocks though, I save the bone from hams I cook with lots of meat on it. I truly enjoy cooking the things I know how to. Not much processed food here except when I'm lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging with the Mother-in-law in Indio CA.
> 
> no internet (at starbucks now..)Twin Hard beds (she thinks a hard bed make you live longer and her children should NEVER sleep with anyone under her roof!) and she like to pick fights (she's 85 and loves to see people aggrivated!)
> 
> Can't wait to return home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she doesn't like company? My wife has some friends that I don't care for, so I try to keep them aggregated enough not to come over, but they think we're the bomb. And they keep making plans to hang at our house most weekends.
Click to expand...




Wait a minute, you sounds like my husband... hmmm.. are you related to him? 



Zamric said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so sorry for you Zamric. In laws can be the worst. Hang in there, it will be over soon, not soon enough, I know, but soon. Maybe just agree with everything she says, might make her shut up when she realizes she can't get to anyone.
> 
> 
> You could also mess with her. Move things around, you'll have fun doing it, and time will pass faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a great way to mess with her! maybe a few days of demintia would do her good!
Click to expand...




This is why I call them outlaws..


----------



## wellington

That's why I call them my husbands parents


----------



## Edna

My mom has a second house on her 20 acres so that guests can stay in comfort and privacy. We have a comfortable bed, plenty of room to care for our pups and keep them happy, can stay up as late as we want and do whatever we want and nobody is bothered. We report to the main house for breakfast at 7:30 AM or so. I spend most of the day with Mom and her husband, BF reads or takes a nice little walk through the forest to the little house for a nap, and then after supper we head to the little house by 7:00 PM. The nearest motel would be a 45 minute drive at least, so having the extra house makes visiting pleasant and easy.


----------



## Zamric

Sounds great! I'd love to stay at the hotel just down the road, but she would be VERY offended. So I have learned to keep my mouth shut and to ALWAYS have a rental car at my disposal for needed getaways.


----------



## Kerryann

Is it weird I am happy to be back at work? I missed my employees. 


Oh and happy hump day


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Is it weird I am happy to be back at work? I missed my employees.
> 
> 
> Oh and happy hump day





Happy hump day to you also!


----------



## ijmccollum

-5F and valley fog..........Good Morning Everyone!

I like to think that I am a wonderful mother-in-law. The kids were over for dinner yesterday and didn't mind the mushy peas 'cause the ribs and shrimp took center stage. They even had a friend tag along. It was a terrific day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a wonderful mom-in-law. She always has a warm hug and a cold beer for me, and she likes tortoises! How could you not love her?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got a wonderful mom-in-law. She always has a warm hug and a cold beer for me, and she likes tortoises! How could you not love her?



Plus she helped to form your wife into the person you love.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hated my M-I-L. She was mean and ornery. But DAMN!!! could she cook.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Plus she helped to form your wife into the person you love.



Well yes, there is that!


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff doesn't have his Mother any more, but I always think of his older sister in the role. She is nice and every year she searches all the garage sales in her town (among other places) for tortoise items for me. Last year she had gotten so many, it took two boxes to package them up. She also crochets afghans and stuff.

In the past my two M-i-Ls were both nice women in their own way. Sadly both of them are also now dead. Never thought of it in this way before, but I just realized my children who could be enjoying 4 sets of grandparents instead have none.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maggie, will you be going to the Wilsonville show on the 26th?


I've been working myself up to cook a couple sausage patties. For half an hour or so, I've made myself very hungry for them. I open the fridge and find the sausage I WAS going to use is still in the freezer! Peanut butter on toast it is. C'mon imagination!


----------



## Edna

I've been hunting around for a fruitcake recipe. Though much-maligned in the media, fruitcake is a favorite here. I found a recipe I want to try and will be heading to the store with a list of ingredients as long as my arm. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay good luck! I think your the first person I know who likes it. I know the ones they make in a local town are suppose to be pretty good, but I have yet to try one myself. Be sure to let us know how it goes.

Ken, if it were me, I'd rather have the pb on toast.... if it's creamy Skippy.  Just think no grease splatter to worry about or frying pan to clean. Or were these like micro ones?


----------



## ijmccollum

eek, that just made my tooth hurt..........I am nursing a cavity and need to make a dentist appointment, which I am dreading because he seems to have a difficult time getting me numb.

On another note, it is now noon and a whopping zero degrees out side.


----------



## mira_kaylee

There's snow outside, so I slept til noon and haven't ventured outside yet lol. Don't plan on it either! Thomas likes to joke that I need my own heat bulb, as I avoid cold weather and objects like the plague lmfao.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Real, form your own patties by hand. I just worked up a hankering for a couple of them. PB is a staple here. I've been eating PBJ's for breakfast for about 45 yrs. near as I can figure.


----------



## Jacqui

mira_kaylee said:


> There's snow outside, so I slept til noon and haven't ventured outside yet lol. Don't plan on it either! Thomas likes to joke that I need my own heat bulb, as I avoid cold weather and objects like the plague lmfao.



You sound a bit like Yvonne. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Real, form your own patties by hand. I just worked up a hankering for a couple of them. PB is a staple here. I've been eating PBJ's for breakfast for about 45 yrs. near as I can figure.



So the good stuff sausages!  I tend to at a lot of one item for a while then move to something else. Pb and PbJs were my main food items this fall.




ijmccollum said:


> eek, that just made my tooth hurt..........I am nursing a cavity and need to make a dentist appointment, which I am dreading because he seems to have a difficult time getting me numb.
> 
> On another note, it is now noon and a whopping zero degrees out side.



Is the tooth hurting all the time or only when something triggers it?


----------



## Edna

ALLERGIC to peanuts!!
We had four different fruitcakes to try this year; Mennonite-made locally, Claxton and other from the grocery store, and Amish-made mail-order. Each was good in its own way, and all are now gone
It will be two weeks before I know how this one turns out. After baking, I'll be basting it with brandy for that long

Cold weather: I've walked my dog twice a day every day since Christmas. We both love going to the park in the snow and the wind. There is no such thing as bad weather, as long as you're making appropriate clothing choices.


----------



## mira_kaylee

Edna said:


> There is no such thing as bad weather, as long as you're making appropriate clothing choices.



I both respect you and fear for your sanity.


----------



## ijmccollum

I don't do PBJ, I do PBH. Now that is yummy.

If trigger is sucking in air or just sitting there and just get a zing for no reason...it is not cold sensitivity. I did eat a cookie yesterday that seemed to trigger is some. I just gotta suck it up and call the dentist.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ijmccollum said:


> I don't do PBJ, I do PBH. Now that is yummy.
> 
> If trigger is sucking in air or just sitting there and just get a zing for no reason...it is not cold sensitivity. I did eat a cookie yesterday that seemed to trigger is some. I just gotta suck it up and call the dentist.



I love spending money at the dentist-not! But like he says, â€œteeth, ignore them and they go away!"


----------



## Jacqui

mira_kaylee said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as bad weather, as long as you're making appropriate clothing choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I both respect you and fear for your sanity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Real, form your own patties by hand. I just worked up a hankering for a couple of them. PB is a staple here. I've been eating PBJ's for breakfast for about 45 yrs. near as I can figure.



I eat a pb&j everyday. I use a potato bread with a natural crunchy or creamy pb (I keep both on hand for variety), and mikes grandmas homemade jam. 



mira_kaylee said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as bad weather, as long as you're making appropriate clothing choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I both respect you and fear for your sanity.
Click to expand...


Being in Michigan I used to hate the cold but now I don't do so bad. I wear a lot of the Under Armour cold weather gear during the winter and unless it is extremely cold I never even feel a chill. My thicker jacket is so warm if I wear it in weather warmer than 35-40 degrees I start to sweat. I am a cold weather wus but I swear by that stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> I don't do PBJ, I do PBH. Now that is yummy.
> 
> If trigger is sucking in air or just sitting there and just get a zing for no reason...it is not cold sensitivity. I did eat a cookie yesterday that seemed to trigger is some. I just gotta suck it up and call the dentist.



If H is for honey, that's my most often way for a sandwich. If bread is toasted, then it's just a slice with Pb. Jelly is when there is no H and your making the sandwich. Then a rare time it's Pb and banana.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I love spending money at the dentist-not! But like he says, â€œteeth, ignore them and they go away!"



My mouth is a good example of that rule.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I love spending money at the dentist-not! But like he says, â€œteeth, ignore them and they go away!"



My mouth is a good example of that rule.
[/quote]

Growing up poor and not having dental insurance until after college I and lost probably five teeth (had them pulled to stop pain).. i will tell you what having them replaced is way more pain and expense than keeping them in check. 
I know I am weird but I love going to the dentist. I love how smooth your teeth feel after a cleaning. I pay for an extra cleaning so I can go every three months because tartar weirds me out. I'm a regular health and tooth hypochondriac too. I will feel fine but then right after I schedule an appointment with the doctor or dentist I get some crazy symptom that makes me think I have some sort of ailment or a cavity. 

Is today over yet? I am so hyper I need to go home and run laps for an hour.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Is today over yet? I am so hyper I need to go home and run laps for an hour.



*hits the replay button* Nope sorry, you get to do today all over again from the beginning! *laughs an evil laugh*


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is today over yet? I am so hyper I need to go home and run laps for an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hits the replay button* Nope sorry, you get to do today all over again from the beginning! *laughs an evil laugh*
Click to expand...


eekkk... 
So I have a weird question.. do you ever think your torts are mad at you. Yesterday I replaced the coir in their cages and normally at breakfast time they run out to greet me and get pets then eat. This morning Henry glared at me, grabbed a piece of kale and went to eat it in his hide. He never has done that before?? very very hateful little shelled friend


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> eekkk...
> So I have a weird question.. do you ever think your torts are mad at you. Yesterday I replaced the coir in their cages and normally at breakfast time they run out to greet me and get pets then eat. This morning Henry glared at me, grabbed a piece of kale and went to eat it in his hide. He never has done that before?? very very hateful little shelled friend



Oh boy are you ever in trouble!


----------



## ijmccollum

Yep, H is for honey. Too much sugar in jellies and jams for me, I am not a sweetie just savory,sour and salty -- but seriously, I am a nice person. Call to the dentist and he is out of office till Monday -- sheesh!


----------



## Jacqui

You know on todays like today, I think I raise the humidity for the tortoises just by sweating, forget all the gallons of water going into enclosures.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Maggie, will you be going to the Wilsonville show on the 26th?
> 
> 
> I've been working myself up to cook a couple sausage patties. For half an hour or so, I've made myself very hungry for them. I open the fridge and find the sausage I WAS going to use is still in the freezer! Peanut butter on toast it is. C'mon imagination!





I have gone to that show several times and didn't care much for going again. I made a complaint about the last one and another poster came on right behind me saying that I should have stayed longer as they moved a lot of tortoises in. This was Saturday afternoon. My major complaint is that there's a lot of reptiles and not that many chelonia. Too many people in too small of a venue. 
But if you are going, we might make plans to meet up, it would be nice to meet you...
Put your sausages in the microwave and defrost the meat at half speed and it should work well for you.


----------



## Kerryann

I started my crazy workouts again and after we completed our circuits I started on my way into the kitchen and almost fell down with a stupid inner thigh cramp. I have never had an inner thigh cramp but it is the meanest and worst of the cramp family I have experienced.


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh, you do not know inner thigh pain -- try getting pinned between a metal post and tractor tow bar. I have pictures, it's impressive, and I still feel it 1.5 yrs later. [email protected] intern! I was lucky compartmentalism did not occur, or that I was crippled, or both.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Oh, you do not know inner thigh pain -- try getting pinned between a metal post and tractor tow bar. I have pictures, it's impressive, and I still feel it 1.5 yrs later. [email protected] intern! I was lucky compartmentalism did not occur, or that I was crippled, or both.



Oh that is so horrible sounding.


----------



## Yvonne G

Today was a busy day for us chatters. It must have been too cold outside for any good work so we all stayed in and got on the computer!

I think I'm coming down with something. I feel very weak and have absolutely no energy. Well, I'll take a couple of aspirins and see you all in the morning!


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> Oh that is so horrible sounding.


it was terrifying, I remember thinking, "let me pass out and wake up when it is over". I can however, appreciate your exercise fasciculation -- muscles can really wake us up or knock us out. 



emysemys said:


> Today was a busy day for us chatters. It must have been too cold outside for any good work so we all stayed in and got on the computer!
> 
> I think I'm coming down with something. I feel very weak and have absolutely no energy. Well, I'll take a couple of aspirins and see you all in the morning!


Wish you well! I had our IT person in my office to address some issues -- he came in wearing gloves and I was wishing I had been wearing a mask -- total walking germ sack.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, are you better today?




ijmccollum said:


> Oh, you do not know inner thigh pain -- try getting pinned between a metal post and tractor tow bar. I have pictures, it's impressive, and I still feel it 1.5 yrs later. [email protected] intern! I was lucky compartmentalism did not occur, or that I was crippled, or both.



Double ouchie! How did that happen?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Today was a busy day for us chatters. It must have been too cold outside for any good work so we all stayed in and got on the computer!
> 
> I think I'm coming down with something. I feel very weak and have absolutely no energy. Well, I'll take a couple of aspirins and see you all in the morning!



Morning! It is 1 degree here and very windy! I was dressed in my ski gear but I gave up running errands after I went to the dry cleaners it is just sooooo cold!!
We are turning Sid 's outside enclosure into a back yard ice rink but we had to stop working on it last night because our clothese were literally frozen stiff!

Yvonne, I hope you feel better after a good nights sleep! Take it easy!


----------



## Jacqui

Does Sid know this? Did you get him some ice skates, too? ... or Dagney? 

A bit warmer here at 19. Hope the "patchy light drizzle" stays away here.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, you can all remove your hospital face masks. I don't know what was wrong with me yesterday, but today I'm fine as can be!

LOL! Ice skating in your back yard. What a trip. There is a company who puts up an ice rink downtown here in a vacant lot. I don't know how much it costs them to build it and keep it frozen (open air), but quite a few Fresnans use it.


----------



## Jacqui

So I can stop spraying all the germacide on my laptop? *sizzle sizzle snap pop* Oh no! I think I used to much!! If y o u d o n ' t h e a r f r o m m e b l a m e i t o n Y v o n n e


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Well, you can all remove your hospital face masks. I don't know what was wrong with me yesterday, but today I'm fine as can be!
> 
> LOL! Ice skating in your back yard. What a trip. There is a company who puts up an ice rink downtown here in a vacant lot. I don't know how much it costs them to build it and keep it frozen (open air), but quite a few Fresnans use it.



That is soo awesome.  Being sick is the worst but on the bright side you'd have your baby girl puppy to take care of you.. 
who am I kidding.. dogs wont take care of anyone  but they are warm and snuggly.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I just got a perscription for vicodin and xanax so I'm as happy as can be!


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Not a good start to my new year... found my favorite baby ratty dead. The one that's left now hates me so I'm giving her away to a friend with other rats since I'm taking a break from adding more in case it was something I did. Thinking it was something caused by the bedding and maybe an allergic reaction. Either way, I feel bad. :-(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just love watching judge Judy yell at people!


View attachment 34925





maggie3fan said:


> I have gone to that show several times and didn't care much for going again. I made a complaint about the last one and another poster came on right behind me saying that I should have stayed longer as they moved a lot of tortoises in. This was Saturday afternoon. My major complaint is that there's a lot of reptiles and not that many chelonia. Too many people in too small of a venue.
> But if you are going, we might make plans to meet up, it would be nice to meet you...
> Put your sausages in the microwave and defrost the meat at half speed and it should work well for you.



I try to go each year. For me it's more of an opportunity to see old friends.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Double ouchie! How did that happen?


We were moving animals, new hire pulled tractor parallel to fence, animals attached to tow bar, new intern on tractor drives parallel to fence instead of pulling away from fence. Options I am faced with; jump tow bar get trampled by steers, try to climb onto or outrun tractor, try to climb fence to get out of way of tow bar. I managed to avert pubic bone crush by gaining some height but the tractor was moving too fast for me climb successfully out of way. And just you all know, it is just as important to know what's going on behind the tractor as well as what is going on in front. Result, crush injury, colorful leg for 6 months, still retain divot in inner thigh with periodic pain. Take away message; don't trust that the person on the tractor knows what they are doing and put miles between you and them.

On a sunnier note. Clear skies, -6 F, and inversion in full swing. Warren is blowing bubbles, and I just may make it to the gym before I head home tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> I started my crazy workouts again and after we completed our circuits I started on my way into the kitchen and almost fell down with a stupid inner thigh cramp. I have never had an inner thigh cramp but it is the meanest and worst of the cramp family I have experienced.



I usually wake up in the middle of the night with cramps in my calves. I have to get up and walk around to make them go away. I hate cramps!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have a tort table built on one wall in my Manouria tortoises' shed. This a.m. when I went in there to turn on their light and feed them (the babies in the table), I found this:







I tried to get the closest shot I could, but this is the best it would turn out. The little orangish-red spots on the dirt are red ants, and the smooth dirt is their hill. This is a tort table with only orchid bark as the substrate, built up waist high on a wall. There is NO ant trail telling me how they got in there, and when I took all the substrate out with the dust pan, the wood under the plastic is dry, meaning there is no hole in the plastic. So how the hell did those little monsters get in there? The babies were ok.

A couple weeks ago this same thing happened inside the leopard shed in the baby leopards' tort table.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I usually wake up in the middle of the night with cramps in my calves. I have to get up and walk around to make them go away. I hate cramps!!!



I was having chronic foot cramps at night after long runs and my doctor told me to take magnesium and potassium supplements. I was surprised by the magnesium but taking both worked. 
Ken I love Judge Judy too. When I am off or working from home I always watch her show.


----------



## Jacqui

Alien ants that can fly?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Well, you can all remove your hospital face masks. I don't know what was wrong with me yesterday, but today I'm fine as can be!
> 
> LOL! Ice skating in your back yard. What a trip. There is a company who puts up an ice rink downtown here in a vacant lot. I don't know how much it costs them to build it and keep it frozen (open air), but quite a few Fresnans use it.



I am glad you feel better! I hate that weak feeling. I used to get those cramps in the balls of my feet and calves when I was pregnant and I would wake up screaming. Rob calls them Charlie horses, they were terrible!!!

Sid 's enclosure is perfect for a mini rink for the kids. I have friends who have NHL size rinks in their back yard and they pull a zambhomeothermic what is more commonly referred to as a "home-boni" behind their tractors! I just dont think it is cold enough for long enough to put that kind of work into it.




Jacqui said:


> Does Sid know this? Did you get him some ice skates, too? ... or Dagney?
> 
> A bit warmer here at 19. Hope the "patchy light drizzle" stays away here.



Haha! Dagny can't even walk on ice so picturing her shakeup long legs in ice skates is hilarious!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Holy cow, my phone auto corrected Zamboni to zambhomeothermic!!! Haha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just wanted to interject, â€œGO DUCKS!"


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Final grade posting are supposed to be in by no later than tomorrow and two of my teachers still haven't posted mine


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Final grade posting are supposed to be in by no later than tomorrow and two of my teachers still haven't posted mine



Now you put off til the last minute doing YOUR homework, why do you expect the teachers to be different?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It's daisy cookie selling time. Anyone want any?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It's daisy cookie selling time. Anyone want any?



What cookies do they sell?


----------



## Edna

Daisys are Girl Scouts.


And I was totally going with the zambhomeothermic. Made perfect sense to me!


----------



## Jacqui

I thought young Girl Scouts were Brownies?


Sooooo like Thin Mints? and those coconut thingies?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I thought young Girl Scouts were Brownies?
> 
> 
> Sooooo like Thin Mints? and those coconut thingies?





Daisy is the first level of girl scouts and then after 2 years they graduate to Brownie. The coconut things are Samoas and they are my favorite!!




Edna said:


> Daisys are Girl Scouts.
> 
> 
> And I was totally going with the zambhomeothermic. Made perfect sense to me!





Haha, I was actually wandering if that is what zamboni is short for and I didn't know.


----------



## ijmccollum

Warning, major winter whining alert: I am not, repeat not going to the gym until temps climb into the single digits. I am not asking for double digits mind you, single digits -- closer to double digits being best. So, so take that hoary, hoary frost! And my car is mad at you too.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Warning, major winter whining alert: I am not, repeat not going to the gym until temps climb into the single digits. I am not asking for double digits mind you, single digits -- closer to double digits being best. So, so take that hoary, hoary frost! And my car is mad at you too.



Ummm okay.... so how do you know the car is mad too?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warning, major winter whining alert: I am not, repeat not going to the gym until temps climb into the single digits. I am not asking for double digits mind you, single digits -- closer to double digits being best. So, so take that hoary, hoary frost! And my car is mad at you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm okay.... so how do you know the car is mad too?
Click to expand...


My truck hates this time of year. It sounds like a tractor. 
I came home tonight and worked out with zero cramps.. woo hoo.
Also talking about mad Henry is over his anger about the cage cleaning. Tonight he looked at me and didnt stomp away and afterwards. It looked like he had been rearranging his enclosure. After a cactus pad, a small strip of red pepper and a tiny piece of watermelon. Betty had been busy too and got herself some snacks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warning, major winter whining alert: I am not, repeat not going to the gym until temps climb into the single digits. I am not asking for double digits mind you, single digits -- closer to double digits being best. So, so take that hoary, hoary frost! And my car is mad at you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm okay.... so how do you know the car is mad too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My truck hates this time of year. It sounds like a tractor.
> I came home tonight and worked out with zero cramps.. woo hoo.
> Also talking about mad Henry is over his anger about the cage cleaning. Tonight he looked at me and didnt stomp away and afterwards. It looked like he had been rearranging his enclosure. After a cactus pad, a small strip of red pepper and a tiny piece of watermelon. Betty had been busy too and got herself some snacks.
Click to expand...


Mine sounds like a tractor too. Although, I was driving every where in 4-wheel drive because the roads were terribly icy this morning. If I still driove a van, I wouldn't have been able to go out at all today!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well it's officialâ€¦I'm all Ducked up on Quack !


----------



## pdrobber

Boo I'm getting sick. Woke up yesterday with a sore throat and congestion. Had it throughout the day, tried having tea and soup...took some meds before bed (was asleep around 8). Woke up at 1:45AM, took some more meds, had an Airborne, gonna have more tea now.


----------



## cherylim

Ugh, it's almost time to brave the supermarket for the weekly shop. Still, it's nearly weekend!

I'm planning a visit to a nature reserve tomorrow. Looks like a lovely place to take my camera and see some wildlife. I'd planned to go alone, but posted on Facebook to see if any of my friends had been and to get their thoughts, and my god-daughter's mother replied saying she'd like to come with me and bring my god-daughter along. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Kerryann

Yay I forgot to tell everyone I have a day off today, even my employees.  I forgot myself until this morning when I looked at my calendar. I am online right now trying to coordinate one of my teams working on a hot project that is coming tomorrow. In the Ukraine it is orthodox christmas on Monday but I am seeing if my employees over there are willing to do it first (they get paid hourly whereas my onshore employees are salary). Then I have lunch with a girlfriend, a facial which I am kinda scared about eek.. It's a lazer facial treatment and I think they are going to burn my face off.. eek.. Then dinner with some other girlfriends.  I haven't had time off in forever and I am soo excited. Okay back to the grind now 
By the way, this morning when I got up late Betty and Henry had completely rearranged their houses again and seemed to be over the whole clean out. I think my loach Roberto was mad about a late breakfast but the tortoises came running to see me like normal.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> Boo I'm getting sick. Woke up yesterday with a sore throat and congestion. Had it throughout the day, tried having tea and soup...took some meds before bed (was asleep around 8). Woke up at 1:45AM, took some more meds, had an Airborne, gonna have more tea now.



Sorry Peter!! You just reminded me that I need to get my flu shot today!


It's 28 today and really sunny. It feels so nice compared to yesterday! I will be back around 5 when I am sitting outside of middle child's violin lessons bored out of my gourd! TTYL, I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## ijmccollum

My car really whines when I start it in the morning.....so anthropomorphically speaking, "it doesn't like it either". At -11F this morning, I just hope it starts. Good thing it is the weekend and tomorrow the car and I can sleep in.


----------



## Yvonne G

I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go out and chip the ice off the horse waterer and pick up poop! UGH! I'm a warm weather person...it's so hard to go out on these cold mornings.


----------



## Jacqui

Peter, get better!! Kerryann enjoy your day off and all the girly things. The rest of you, put on warm clothes and bravely face the cold!  The bare tree branches here this am were thickly covered with frost, which the morning sun caught and made into such a pretty sight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, there's nothing "pretty" about this cold weather, you glass-half-full-person, you!

I usually put Misty out back with her bowl of food, then go out front and pick up horse poop and feed the horse. Then I come back and get the baby tortoises' food, let Misty out and go around feeding and turning on tortoise lights. But it's so cold out there this a.m. I had to sit here at the computer, which is conveniently located very near the wood stove, and warm up before I start my morning tortoise chores. The sun is shining and its going to be another beautiful day to work outside, just not quite yet!

Peter: I hope you're feeling better today. I hate having a cold or the flu.

Kerryann: Wait until you're old enough to retire...then you can have EVERY day off, like me!! 

Ken: WHAT????????

Edna: I hope you make lots of money for your Daisy troup! Love those cookies.

Erin: Have you been able to skate in the back yard yet?

I'm a little worried about what's going on in David's life right now. He is usually a very obvious presence on the forum and has been noticeably absent for two days now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry Yvonne,
I'm a huge college football fan, and last night the University of Oregon Ducks gave a spanking to, to the Kansas State Wildcats in the Fiesta Bowl. It was a great game to be a Duck fan!


----------



## ijmccollum

emysemys said:


> I guess I've dilly dallied long enough. Time to go out and chip the ice off the horse waterer and pick up poop! UGH! I'm a warm weather person...it's so hard to go out on these cold mornings.



Didn't know Clovis got that cold. You should install a heater in their trough....as for the poop, can't help you there.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The best part of cleaning after the horses in very clod whether, when the ground is frozen, the piles hit the ground warm. That thaws the ground just enough that when everything warms back up the pile and ground have joined and become one. Can't use a manure pick on that, got to use a straight edge, sharp shovel. I think of all those kids that wanted a horse for Christmas, and I think, send them over for some barn/paddock cold weather cleaning. They'll want a kitten after a week.


Clod=cold, warms=freezesâ€¦proof-read!


----------



## Edna

Yvonne,
The Daisy troupe is Erin's, not mine. I continue my long-standing tradition of BUYING from any little fund-raiser-type kiddos that approach me, but I don't have any wares to sell.
I, too, am wondering how David's mom is doing.
And I have to disagree with you about the cold. Cold weather is what makes warm weather lovely. It's the contrast, I think. A walk in the cold also makes a hot cup of tea an amazing thing. AND when the actual temp is 40 below, the air looks like it has little glitter particles and the sun's "dogs" appear. Just beautiful!!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> The best part of cleaning after the horses in very clod
> 
> Clod=cold, warms=freezesâ€¦proof-read!



Actually, I thought this was one of the more fortuitous typos. What you're describing is pretty much "clod" weather after all.


----------



## ijmccollum

LOL, Clod=cold, warms=freezesâ€¦proof-read! That was funny but also quite truthful.


----------



## Yvonne G

OOPS! Sorry Edna. I must've been reading your post, but a quote by Erin!

My house kitty wants to be outside with me:










And Misty is very helpful when I'm raking up leaves:





It's not too cold out right now. Sweat-shirt weather, but I can leave my jacket in the house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm just whining. Today is warm. Mid forties. Last couple have been 20's-30's.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Molly & Misty are sooo beautiful! Rob is putting the last layer on the rink now and I bought some glow in the dark puck's so I am hoping that we can have a night hockey tournament tomorrow night. If we do I will take pictures. 

Does anyone have the zumba game for Kinect? I just got it for Christmas and I did the 20 minute cardio/core workout the last 2 day's and I am sore! The sad thing is that I go to Zumba Mon. night's with my 13 year old and never break a sweat and a video game is working me out harder than a paid instructor!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Waitâ€¦not all video game machines are bad? Although if it hurts it must be!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The best part of cleaning after the horses in very clod whether, when the ground is frozen, the piles hit the ground warm. That thaws the ground just enough that when everything warms back up the pile and ground have joined and become one. Can't use a manure pick on that, got to use a straight edge, sharp shovel. I think of all those kids that wanted a horse for Christmas, and I think, send them over for some barn/paddock cold weather cleaning. They'll want a kitten after a week.
> 
> 
> Clod=cold, warms=freezesâ€¦proof-read!





I would have thought they turn into poocicles


Like a dogs poo. Winter poo cleanup is the best.. No smell nothing soft after rain.
Consent forms have made me think I an gonna die. If you guys never heat from me again you know what happened. Thou I did learn I can't scowl at all. It looks like a pout when I try.
I have been praying for Davids mom


----------



## ijmccollum

Edna said:


> Cold weather is what makes warm weather lovely. It's the contrast, I think. A walk in the cold also makes a hot cup of tea an amazing thing. AND when the actual temp is 40 below, the air looks like it has little glitter particles and the sun's "dogs" appear. Just beautiful!!!


I would agree with you that contrast is what helps to define. When I went for lunch this afternoon I got to appreciate the fairy glitter in the air, no sun dogs yet. 

Does anyone else get cracked finger tips in the winter? And how big is that backyard skating rink?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cold weather is what makes warm weather lovely. It's the contrast, I think. A walk in the cold also makes a hot cup of tea an amazing thing. AND when the actual temp is 40 below, the air looks like it has little glitter particles and the sun's "dogs" appear. Just beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with you that contrast is what helps to define. When I went for lunch this afternoon I got to appreciate the fairy glitter in the air, no sun dogs yet.
> 
> Does anyone else get cracked finger tips in the winter? And how big is that backyard skating rink?
Click to expand...


I get bloody knuckles in the winter. It hurts so bad and it is embarrassing because I have accidentally gotten blood on things not realizing I was bleeding. 

It is in half of Sids enclosure because it was easy to put it there because it is level and has the boards up. I am not sure how big but I will post a pic as soon as we are done. It is a bit more labor intensive than we thought but hopefully it will be fun for the kids.


Peter, are you feeling better? I just heard that the flu is in the Northeast and there has been a lot of hospitilizations because of it. My kids ID doc tweeted that there are two strains of flu so far and only one of them was in the vaccine.


----------



## ijmccollum

Ouch! The cracks hurt bad enough with out adding bloody knuckles. I imagine it is due winters being dry...at least here. I think I will be sleeping with moisturized gloves for a bit. Would love to see pics of your backyard rink, and I bet the kids have a blast. We have friends that do backyard rinks and they always look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> OOPS! Sorry Edna. I must've been reading your post, but a quote by Erin!
> 
> My house kitty wants to be outside with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Misty is very helpful when I'm raking up leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too cold out right now. Sweat-shirt weather, but I can leave my jacket in the house.



I didn't see this cuteness today.. it would have helped calm me. I lived and I am perfectly fine.. stupid consent forms always make me think I am gonna die.. hence the hypochondriac thing..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning 

I am at the Orthadontish with my teen and after 2.5 years they said the braces come off in March, yay!! As I am looking around at all these teens I am thinking that you could not pay me to relive my teens!!


----------



## Edna

ijmccollum said:


> Does anyone else get cracked finger tips in the winter?



If I stay hydrated, moisturized, and covered I don't have any problems with cracking. If I let up on any of the three, I get painful cracks in my heels. My beside table holds a tub of Glycerin Hand Therapy and a massage bar, and I apply either or both of these to my feet at bedtime. In case I miss a night or two, there's also a bottle of Zimm's Crack Cream. Awesome stuff!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Edna said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get cracked finger tips in the winter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I stay hydrated, moisturized, and covered I don't have any problems with cracking. If I let up on any of the three, I get painful cracks in my heels. My beside table holds a tub of Glycerin Hand Therapy and a massage bar, and I apply either or both of these to my feet at bedtime. In case I miss a night or two, there's also a bottle of Zimm's Crack Cream. Awesome stuff!
Click to expand...


I have a foot routine too. My feet are as smooth as a kids, i slather lotion on them as soon as i get out of the shower. I shower 1st thing in the am and at night before bed. I never wear socks. I just wear Uggs all winter and I only wear socks when I excercise because I have to wear sneakers , in the summer I wear sandals so I think lotion and no socks is key. All of my Uggs smell great because of the scented lotion I use too. 

I sleep with aquafore on My hands and cover them with thick ankle socks. My 6 yo has terrible eczema on her hands and she uses a steroid cream with socks on her hands. We buy different socks for our hands then the ones we wear on our feet so it is not uncommon to hear one of my kids say "where are my hand socks".


----------



## ijmccollum

"Hand socks", cute! I use cotton gloves with Mary Kay's extra emollient night cream slathered on before bed. First application of the season last night and my hands already feel 50% better. My feet are starting to crack so I think I am going to take advantage of the facial and foot care certificate I won as a door prize at the rock show last year. I may have to look into the Zimms crack cream. Who carries it? 

On two other notes it was only -6 f this morning and the valley fog has settled all the way up to the bench. The mountains less than a quarter of a mile away are not there they have been replaced with a blanket of fog - kind of like the Twilight Zone.

I ordered in the Diamond Pacific Genie and trim saw -- I am stoked. Cabbing here I come. Rock club is next Thursday night and we will be discussing field trips for the year. Should be lots of fun.

Wishing you all a grand Saturday! Now time for me to get showered, run errands and then come back home and create some items to help pay for that machine I just got.


----------



## Edna

Zimm's is clove oil based and heals up the cracks quickly. Still better to prevent them, of course. The bottle I have was purchased online, but I got another Zimm's product at out little local pharmacy (it went into a little hand-care basked for a friend). It also helps with the little painful areas I get around my fingernails from time to time.


----------



## ijmccollum

Interesting....is it liquid, petroleum or cream? I'll have to look into it when I run errands today. Thanks! You take care, stay warm and keep those fingers soft.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

What is a rock club and how do I join


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This ice rink business is stressful! I guess we used an inferior tarp liner and came home to find that the sun heated turned our ice into water and somehow the liner ripped in places and all the water seeped out all around the rink. Now the temp is dropping and the water has re-frozen all around the outside of the the rink. So Rob went back to home depot and get a super heavy duty liner and we are trying to lay down a double layer and clamp it but it is so damn icy that we are sliding all over the place!! The good news is I can take step by step pics, yay!! Rob ran to get more clamps at home depot so I am inside warming up.


----------



## cherylim

So, we're spending tonight and tomorrow finalising our wedding plans. Exciting!

I went to that nature reserve today. The routes were terrible, the map didn't match and the family trail was part-closed and had a 'diversion' that led up a steep hill along a muddy woodland trail (not good with a baby in a stroller). When we got to the top of that hill, we found out we'd actually left the reserve and had to walk back down and go a completely different way so we had no idea why it was marked as a diversion!

As far as nature went, we saw very little. It was dead marshland, and the lake was so far away from the trail that you couldn't have seen any birds without binoculars. The 'family hide' was a small patch of mud, and there was one other hide that was a little shed with smashed windows and graffiti. I got one picture of a pheasant, a couple of scenic shots and some lovely pictures of my goddaughter but it wasn't the day out I was expecting!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> So, we're spending tonight and tomorrow finalising our wedding plans. Exciting!
> 
> I went to that nature reserve today. The routes were terrible, the map didn't match and the family trail was part-closed and had a 'diversion' that led up a steep hill along a muddy woodland trail (not good with a baby in a stroller). When we got to the top of that hill, we found out we'd actually left the reserve and had to walk back down and go a completely different way so we had no idea why it was marked as a diversion!
> 
> As far as nature went, we saw very little. It was dead marshland, and the lake was so far away from the trail that you couldn't have seen any birds without binoculars. The 'family hide' was a small patch of mud, and there was one other hide that was a little shed with smashed windows and graffiti. I got one picture of a pheasant, a couple of scenic shots and some lovely pictures of my goddaughter but it wasn't the day out I was expecting!


That stinks, sorry to hear that! I have gotten lost hiking and one time i got lost mountain biking and I hated it!!


----------



## ijmccollum

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What is a rock club and how do I join


It is a local rock hounder club, mineral/geological. We have quite the age range. I usually just go to the shows, but a girlfriend of mine said they did some great day and overnight trips. Since I make Jewlery and have had some lapidary classes, I thought I would see if I could cut the middle man and have some fun.


cherylim said:


> So, we're spending tonight and tomorrow finalising our wedding plans.


Wow, didn't know there were wedding plans. Big Congrats! When's the day and what's the venue?


----------



## cherylim

ijmccollum said:


> Wow, didn't know there were wedding plans. Big Congrats! When's the day and what's the venue?



1st June 

This is the venue: 
http://www.bestwestern.co.uk/hotels/leyland-hotel-preston-83848/hotel-info/default.aspx

It's just a hotel in our town, but it's lovely. A wide open room like something from Beauty and the Beast, giant furniture like Alice in Wonderland and a beautiful Italian garden that's gently lit at night.

Ian's particularly looking forward to cutting the cake. You can choose from a variety of swords including He-Man's sword, Excalibur, a pirate's cutlass...



ctTortoiseMom said:


> That stinks, sorry to hear that! I have gotten lost hiking and one time i got lost mountain biking and I hated it!!



Yeah, I used to do a lot of hiking in preparation for a 23-mile walk/mountain climb/waterfall climb I did for charity a couple of years ago. I'm very unsteady on my feet when it's muddy, and I'm a really slow walker, so when we started up that hill today all those bad memories rushed back. 

Still, it was nice to spend time with friends. I'd just probably go somewhere else next time.


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well it's officialâ€¦I'm all Ducked up on Quack !



Amen, 26MPH?! That was a beautiful game!

We are just a little soggy down here, nothing terrible I guess. I like winter until February, then it's been gloomy for too long. I usually do something like purple extensions in my hair to jazz it up!

Last night we lost a friend in a car accident. No seatbelt, was ejected and died instantly. 35 years old, leaving behind a wife and 4 kids under the age of 10. 

I've been replaying one of my first conversations with him. He was commenting on how I "let" my hubby buy a Harley. I told him life is short and you gotta live it while you can. He had the same philosophy, but practiced what he preached. Me? I'm so hung up on the things I'm "supposed" to do, I rarely do what I WANT to do. I need to fix this, we don't know when it'll be our turn. 

WEAR YOUR SEATBELT!


----------



## ijmccollum

cherylim said:


> 1st June
> 
> This is the venue:
> http://www.bestwestern.co.uk/hotels/leyland-hotel-preston-83848/hotel-info/default.aspx
> 
> It's just a hotel in our town, but it's lovely. A wide open room like something from Beauty and the Beast, giant furniture like Alice in Wonderland and a beautiful Italian garden that's gently lit at night.
> 
> Ian's particularly looking forward to cutting the cake. You can choose from a variety of swords including He-Man's sword, Excalibur, a pirate's cutlass...


Sweet, my son was married June 1, 2012! They had a garden wedding. The weather could not have been more perfect. 

So where are you holding the ceremony and reception, garden/banquet room? Any choice you make I am sure it will be absolutely lovely. What is the color scheme? 

The kids didn't have a choice in cutting implements but if Sam had the choice I am sure he would have been waaaay excited. I remember him being stoked bringing an Excalibur back from his UK scout trip. I think it is even hanging in their living room. 



pugsandkids said:


> Last night we lost a friend in a car accident. No seatbelt, was ejected and died instantly. 35 years old, leaving behind a wife and 4 kids under the age of


Sorry for the loss. I will trumpet the word, "wear your seat belt"! Actually it is a family law, that and no talking/ texting while driving. 

My heart felt thoughts to his family. And yes, we never know when the owl will call our name so love, live and laugh like it is your last day on earth.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pugsandkids said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's officialâ€¦I'm all Ducked up on Quack !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, 26MPH?! That was a beautiful game!
> 
> We are just a little soggy down here, nothing terrible I guess. I like winter until February, then it's been gloomy for too long. I usually do something like purple extensions in my hair to jazz it up!
> 
> Last night we lost a friend in a car accident. No seatbelt, was ejected and died instantly. 35 years old, leaving behind a wife and 4 kids under the age of 10.
> 
> I've been replaying one of my first conversations with him. He was commenting on how I "let" my hubby buy a Harley. I told him life is short and you gotta live it while you can. He had the same philosophy, but practiced what he preached. Me? I'm so hung up on the things I'm "supposed" to do, I rarely do what I WANT to do. I need to fix this, we don't know when it'll be our turn.
> 
> WEAR YOUR SEATBELT!
Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. I ache for his family. I cannot imagine life without my husband who is about to be 34. I am going to remind him to wear his seatbelt!


Cheryl, 
Your wedding sounds like a lot of fun! I love the sound of the Venue and the decor! I hope you post lot's of pictures!!


----------



## Kerryann

I am getting to see one of my former assistants tonight. I am so excited. She went into the peace corps but is done now and is leaving again on another assignment. 
So my lab now has a taste for coir  what a mess. Its the second incident.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a rock club and how do I join
> 
> 
> 
> It is a local rock hounder club, mineral/geological. We have quite the age range. I usually just go to the shows, but a girlfriend of mine said they did some great day and overnight trips. Since I make Jewlery and have had some lapidary classes, I thought I would see if I could cut the middle man and have some fun.
Click to expand...


So you go out with this club and find your own rocks? That sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> I am getting to see one of my former assistants tonight. I am so excited. She went into the peace corps but is done now and is leaving again on another assignment.
> So my lab now has a taste for coir  what a mess. Its the second incident.



As long as it's just the coir, and not the tortoise that goes along with it.


----------



## ijmccollum

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So you go out with this club and find your own rocks? That sounds like a lot of fun!!


That's the general idea. There are some real pros in the club. Hopefully they will be just as generous with info with the newbie elderly as the up coming pups. As long as I don't try to claim jump, I should be good. Now I need to outfit my gear for rocking instead of day hiking.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you go out with this club and find your own rocks? That sounds like a lot of fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the general idea. There are some real pros in the club. Hopefully they will be just as generous with info with the newbie elderly as the up coming pups. As long as I don't try to claim jump, I should be good. Now I need to outfit my gear for rocking instead of day hiking.
Click to expand...


The thrill of the hunt sounds the most fun to me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The PBR season has started! If you've never watched bull-riding, watch the PBR. These bulls aren't mistreated like some will be represented. Some of these bulls are worth tens of thousands of dollars and win hundreds of thousands of dollars. CBSSN.


----------



## Edna

ijmccollum said:


> That's the general idea. There are some real pros in the club. Hopefully they will be just as generous with info with the newbie elderly as the up coming pups. As long as I don't try to claim jump, I should be good. Now I need to outfit my gear for rocking instead of day hiking.



I come from a long line of rockers! Long, long ago, my grandparents were driving somewhere in the southwest when their old car quit. While Grandpa was tinkering with the car, Grandma went for a little hike. She found a small collection of various petrified wood pieces under a shrub, in the remains of a rusted old tin cake-pan. I have two of those pieces she found. My grandparents moved every 10 years or so, and each move saw the boxing and unboxing of their tons of collected rocks.

@Ken: So just for this evening, PBR doesn't have to stand for Pabst Blue Ribbon??? LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Coors banquette for me! Professional Bull Riders. It's international with riders from Brazil to Canada to Australia.


----------



## cherylim

ijmccollum said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st June
> 
> This is the venue:
> http://www.bestwestern.co.uk/hotels/leyland-hotel-preston-83848/hotel-info/default.aspx
> 
> It's just a hotel in our town, but it's lovely. A wide open room like something from Beauty and the Beast, giant furniture like Alice in Wonderland and a beautiful Italian garden that's gently lit at night.
> 
> Ian's particularly looking forward to cutting the cake. You can choose from a variety of swords including He-Man's sword, Excalibur, a pirate's cutlass...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, my son was married June 1, 2012! They had a garden wedding. The weather could not have been more perfect.
> 
> So where are you holding the ceremony and reception, garden/banquet room? Any choice you make I am sure it will be absolutely lovely. What is the color scheme?
> 
> The kids didn't have a choice in cutting implements but if Sam had the choice I am sure he would have been waaaay excited. I remember him being stoked bringing an Excalibur back from his UK scout trip. I think it is even hanging in their living room.
Click to expand...


The ceremony and reception are being held in one of their two wedding rooms - they had one that was an elegant and light open space (which was the one we chose) and another that was smaller but had a sliding door which could be opened for a big reveal during the first dance to make it larger for the reception. Both were lovely, but I preferred the big open space.

This, I think, is the room. It doesn't look anywhere near as impressive on the picture:







Here's the Italian garden, which will be open for pictures after the ceremony and lit for the night:






Our colour scheme is ice blue. We'll be going out in a couple of weeks and buying ice blue dresses for my bridesmaid and my Maid of Honour, and this is my dress that's already paid for:






Oh, and I found a picture of those swords:






Can't believe it's so close, now. I've been practicing my new signature. I'll be sure to post up some of our professional wedding pictures when I get them.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> The ceremony and reception are being held in one of their two wedding rooms - they had one that was an elegant and light open space (which was the one we chose) and another that was smaller but had a sliding door which could be opened for a big reveal during the first dance to make it larger for the reception. Both were lovely, but I preferred the big open space.
> 
> This, I think, is the room. It doesn't look anywhere near as impressive on the picture:
> 
> Here's the Italian garden, which will be open for pictures after the ceremony and lit for the night:
> 
> Our colour scheme is ice blue. We'll be going out in a couple of weeks and buying ice blue dresses for my bridesmaid and my Maid of Honour, and this is my dress that's already paid for:
> 
> Oh, and I found a picture of those swords:
> 
> Can't believe it's so close, now. I've been practicing my new signature. I'll be sure to post up some of our professional wedding pictures when I get them.



Everything looks so gorgeous!! You will have to show us the pictures. I love that garden. 
I love weddings


----------



## ijmccollum

Edna said:


> I come from a long line of rockers! Long, long ago, my grandparents were driving somewhere in the southwest when their old car quit. While Grandpa was tinkering with the car, Grandma went for a little hike. She found a small collection of various petrified wood pieces under a shrub, in the remains of a rusted old tin cake-pan. I have two of those pieces she found. My grandparents moved every 10 years or so, and each move saw the boxing and unboxing of their tons of collected


Yeh, I already have my collection buckets lined up. I hope not to overwhelm my husband with rock bins in the garage. He is the son of a geologist so I am sure the first trip out it will all come flooding back to him. Thank goodness we don't move often. 

I bet your grandparents collected some really nice stuff, perhaps specimens not easily collected today. 



cherylim said:


> The ceremony and reception are being held in one of their two wedding rooms - they had one that was an elegant and light open space (which was the one we chose) and another that was smaller but had a sliding door which could be opened for a big reveal during the first dance to make it larger for the reception. Both were lovely, but I preferred the big open space.
> 
> This, I think, is the room. It doesn't look anywhere near as impressive on the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Italian garden, which will be open for pictures after the ceremony and lit for the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our colour scheme is ice blue. We'll be going out in a couple of weeks and buying ice blue dresses for my bridesmaid and my Maid of Honour, and this is my dress that's already paid for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I found a picture of those swords:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe it's so close, now. I've been practicing my new signature. I'll be sure to post up some of our professional wedding pictures when I get them.


I love your excitement, you remind me of my daughter-in-law. Your venue is absolutely beautiful, and your colors are brilliant. Your dress is jaw dropping. You will def have to post pics when all this happens. 

What knife do you think he will choose? And what is your menu? I am so excited for you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I can remember, as a kid collecting petrified wood in the petrified forest. That's a national park out here in the west. From what I understand now, they don't even want you to touch pieces because they want them to remain in the natural, where they feel location.


----------



## cherylim

ijmccollum said:


> I love your excitement, you remind me of my daughter-in-law. Your venue is absolutely beautiful, and your colors are brilliant. Your dress is jaw dropping. You will def have to post pics when all this happens.
> 
> What knife do you think he will choose? And what is your menu? I am so excited for you!



The menu is the last thing to be finalised tonight, so we're not sure just yet. We're keeping it simple. Stick toffee pudding for dessert, we know that, and a tomato soup for a starter as it's something most people like, but our budget's going to dictate the main meal.

As for the sword, not a clue what he'll go for on the day. He's making that a last-minute decision as he likes them all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe it is like anything. The attitude was we've got plenty, we'll always have plenty. Now it's like, oops.


----------



## Edna

Fortunately, petrified wood can be found in many places. I can remember when I was little my grandparents would talk about the petrified forest, and I imagined the trees in upright positions lol. I got to visit there as an adult and the place was still amazing, even though the trees were prone. 

@Cherylim: Is the Orc Cleaver one of the blade choices????


I'm free June 1, by the way. Hint, hint


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can remember, as a kid collecting petrified wood in the petrified forest. That's a national park out here in the west. From what I understand now, they don't even want you to touch pieces because they want them to remain in the natural, where they feel location.


That's why is good to go with a club, they know the regulations, what you can/cannot take and where you can collect. 



cherylim said:


> The menu is the last thing to be finalised tonight, so we're not sure just yet. We're keeping it simple. Stick toffee pudding for dessert, we know that, and a tomato soup for a starter as it's something most people like, but our budget's going to dictate the main


I am sure what ever it is, it will be fantabulous. My sweeties went with a buffet to keep costs down. It worked quite well.



Edna said:


> Fortunately, petrified wood can be found in many places. I can remember when I was little my grandparents would talk about the petrified forest, and I imagined the trees in upright positions lol. I got to visit there as an adult and the place was still amazing, even though the trees


Thank goodness, I want to collect petrified wood as well as other goodies. And One does have to be careful where one collects these days. I am sure the old timers will keep their secretes, good thing I have girlfriend that is an avid outdoors person as well as a good friend of long time member in the club. There are strict protocols though. Among the first is "thou shall not claim jump". And as for collecting vertebrate fossils or Indian artifacts, forget about it.....the men in black are always watching.

On another note, temps are to -1F and it feels good. We must have acclimated. 

And on another-another note, someone reserved a racket ball court using my name at the gym. Just read my email with the confirmation number. I went down to find out what was up and the guy behind the desk tried to just dismiss me with, " with your membership the courts come free". But that's not the point! Someone used my membership to access the gym! He tried to tell me that a lot of people have the same name and it must have been a mistake like a family member or someone with a similar name. So I pointed out to him that in this area, I do not have a common name and I am the only family member that uses the gym. He told me I would have to take it up with membership who would not be in until tomorrow -- I told him I certainly would. Then less than 20 m later while Charlie and I were having breakfast I got an email from the gym saying the court had been cancelled. I wonder if somebody set up one of their buddies with a free court under my name?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Again, as a kid, we'd take school field trips to some shale type areas where we were pretty much guarantied the opportunity to find and keep fish fossils. So it goes.


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Again, as a kid, we'd take school field trips to some shale type areas where we were pretty much guarantied the opportunity to find and keep fish fossils. So it goes.


That is the way it goes......this group was out on a trip and found a dinosaur, uncovered a great part of it and thought it was best to let BLM know, they were told they already knew about it and that the group needed to cover it back up. Another friend relates a story of finding a tortoise fossil in Wyoming, digging it out only to have rangers show up from nowhere and confiscate it. He said it was pretty scary and he was an adult at the time.

So, did you find any cool fossils?


----------



## ijmccollum

I have to admit that I have only found pyrite and smokey topaz in the Colorado Rockies. All the fish fossils I have are either purchased or given as gifts. 

Ken, if tell me you are sitting on a complete fish fossil swallowing another fish I am going to be waaaay jealous. There is a pup in rock club that has killer piece of red beryl from tha Wah Wah range. I can't wait to get out with this group. But I am such a newbie that all the good stuff I cab will be from cut slabs of other collectors. Even the kid with red beryl has got me beat hands down.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

These were those small fish fossils 3"-5" range. Over 35 yrs ago. No fish eating another fish but instead a fish with legs. Lol.


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> These were those small fish fossils 3"-5" range. Over 35 yrs ago. No fish eating another fish but instead a fish with legs. Lol.


Oooooo....I would love to see that fishy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So if you haven't yet, ya'll need to watch â€œHere Comes Honey Boo Boo". You will feel so good about yourself afterwards.


----------



## pugsandkids

I can't...it looks awful! Do love my Duck Dynasty though ;-) 

Did you hear Ken? We get to keep Chip!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know it! He has unfinished business with the Ducks. BCS championship!


And it is awful. Karen just said this last episode made her feel a little dumber. If that's the case for me, I best not watch it anymore.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Posted with no regard to ESPN copywrites;

Oregon coach Chip Kelly has decided to turn down a chance to go to the NFL and instead will return to the Ducks, according to league sources.

Kelly was intrigued with the Philadelphia Eagles' head coaching job but decided he wasn't comfortable leaving the college game.

The Cleveland Browns are the only other NFL team known to have interviewed Kelly. The two sides met last week but the Browns decided to reboot their coach search after leaving Arizona late Sunday morning without landing Kelly, sources said.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The kids and I watched the first couple of episodes of Honey Boo Boo and it was crazy!! The amount of junk they eat is out of control and I have never seen them eat any fresh produce. I feel like the mom loves her kids but she is just so limited its scary! The last episode I watched with the kids they all went on diets and the mom was eating junk food and the kids were yelling at her because she was supposed to be dieting and she told them not to worry because she has been passing a lot of gas which helps her lose weight. What kind of future are her kids going to have with these little gens of wisdom?!!


----------



## jtrux

It's a terrible show but really makes you feel good about yourself, that, and there is some humor there as well. Their diet is just sick though, I couldn't possibly watch it while eating dinner.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The kids and I watched the first couple of episodes of Honey Boo Boo and it was crazy!! The amount of junk they eat is out of control and I have never seen them eat any fresh produce. I feel like the mom loves her kids but she is just so limited its scary! The last episode I watched with the kids they all went on diets and the mom was eating junk food and the kids were yelling at her because she was supposed to be dieting and she told them not to worry because she has been passing a lot of gas which helps her lose weight. What kind of future are her kids going to have with these little gens of wisdom?!!



A lot of my friends watch the show and I have seen like two episodes of toddlers and tiaras but I haven't actually watched this show. I have been tempted to watch it but I try to avoid a lot of the reality tv. I have to confess I do love hells kitchen, storage wars, pawn stars, hard core pawn, and project runway. 

Happy Monday.. I had a bad dream last night that woke me up at like 4:30 am but for some reason I feel wired.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just don't get what draws people to watch the honey boo boo show. To me it's disgusting. Those people don't seem to have a clue, and I think the show exploits them terribly.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I just don't get what draws people to watch the honey boo boo show. To me it's disgusting. Those people don't seem to have a clue, and I think the show exploits them terribly.



I kind of agree, the show does not make me feel good about myself it makes me scared for my children's future if this is how some parents raise their kids! What kind of adult is Honey BooBoo going to be? 

I finally got my flu shot today! I was watching the news and the winter flu pandemic is here and 18 children have died because of it in the US!! That's scary!!




emysemys said:


> I just don't get what draws people to watch the honey boo boo show. To me it's disgusting. Those people don't seem to have a clue, and I think the show exploits them terribly.



I kind of agree, the show does not make me feel good about myself it makes me scared for my children's future if this is how some parents raise their kids! What are my children's peers going to be like with all of this lazy parenting!! 

I finally got my flu shot today! I was watching the news and the winter flu pandemic is here and 18 children have died because of it in the US!! That's scary!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I just feel sorry for them. It seems they are letting the dollar signs cover up the fact that people are laughing at them and making fun of them. I have never watched the show, but have heard enough about it and seen enough of the promos to get the gist of it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. Understand please that we don't laugh when we watch it. For us it's more the shock and the, what the hâ‚¬ll, aspect. Karen tells me it's an off-shoot of the Toddlers shows which I refused to watch as I found it a little exploitive of parents to put their young daughters in those situations. I also realize that there are parents out there that are just a few thousand dollars away from having their own family become the next Honey Boo Boo show.


----------



## ijmccollum

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get what draws people to watch the honey boo boo show. To me it's disgusting. Those people don't seem to have a clue, and I think the show exploits them terribly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of agree, the show does not make me feel good about myself it makes me scared for my children's future if this is how some parents raise their kids! What are my children's peers going to be like with all of this lazy parenting!!
Click to expand...


I couldn't watch Jersey Shore so I certainly don't think I could watch Honey Boo Boo. I did see her and her mother being interviewed on CNN a couple months back and that was difficult enough to sit through.

I am so glad my son is grown, I wouldn't want him to have peers like that either. I certainly feel for you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

No judgements Ken  

My 6 year old just came home with a belly ache and the school nurse told me that 22 kids were out today because of a stomach bug that's going around. Waaaaa!! I always get sick right after it goes through the kids and then they are healthy needing to be dropped off places and running around while I lay on the bathroom floor wishing for death!! Haha, sorry for the dramatic visual, I really hate throwing up!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, I've told you about Ava's attraction to paper towels, yes? Well Sunday morning Karen and I were rushing out the door for a personal consult on her new aquarium. Without time to eat a proper breakfast, Karen had made us bacon/fried egg sandwiches. She wrapped them in paper towels. Hers, she sat on her purse by the front door. When she came back in, Ava had a very guilty look on her face. The sandwich was gone, but the paper towel was intact, on the floor, opened very gingerly without a tear in it. And then we had to leave. 
For Ava, I'm sure she thought to herself, â€œToday is gonna be a good day!" A breakfast sandwich without scolding, it's a dogs life!


----------



## Yvonne G

LOL! I can just see the look on her face.

Misty has no shame. I can spank her or scold her and she just looks at me with that stupid grin on her face and her tongue lolling out. Wagging her tail just to add insult to injury.

Ava sounds very cute. I know I would love her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> No judgements Ken
> 
> My 6 year old just came home with a belly ache and the school nurse told me that 22 kids were out today because of a stomach bug that's going around. Waaaaa!! I always get sick right after it goes through the kids and then they are healthy needing to be dropped off places and running around while I lay on the bathroom floor wishing for death!! Haha, sorry for the dramatic visual, I really hate throwing up!



A friend of mine once responded to my concern of weather his young child had gotten sick as well as him, â€œI don't understand why people think its better that the productive provider get sick verses the unproductive consumer!" And I had to agree with him. So for you of the first grouping, I hope you stay well.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ergh! Misty was gagging (she eats everything, including my things that she shouldn't eat), so I went with her out into the back yard. She just kept eating grass and eating grass and I was getting cold so I came back inside. But she kept shoveling it in. I hope she doesn't have something stuck in her throat. The last thing I took away from her was a little plastic bag of those metal thingeys that you put under your shelves for the shelf to sit on. But they're quite small. I doubt it would cause a choking problem. And she didn't get any of the plastic bag. She eats hard plastic, any kind of poop, the strings off the throw rugs (now THAT might be a problem)...just anything. Garbage gut would be a better name for her. I was picking up her poop yesterday and there were about 3 or 4 white stones in it. Polished stones like what I have around the tortoise's waterers...up high inside a shed in a tort table. ERGH!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava used to like polished stones as well. We have jade and white colored ones along our walkway from the parking area. These stones are about thumb size. One afternoon while she was out doing her business, I heard a click sound. Finding this to be a little more than odd, I went and checked it out. Two nice polished stones topped the pile. From then on, I watched, and anytime she would get one, I'd trade her for a toy. Finally she figured it out. 
I've always said, she is so pretty, she doesn't need to be smart, and she is attracted to shiny stones to boot! Where is that Dr. Rottweiler upon whose arm she can be candy?


----------



## Yvonne G

"...she is so pretty, she doesn't need to be smart!"

I love this!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Maybe a rude generalization on my part, but I don't make reality, I just laugh about it.


----------



## cherylim

Ouch. Did a 3-mile run on Thursday and another on Friday. A 3-mile walk on Saturday, and a rest on Sunday. My legs didn't feel fully recovered but I went out and did another 3-mile run today and now I'm pushing the point of injury so it's time to take a break. Shame.

Wanted to find myself an official 5k race in March, as preparation for the 10k at the end of June, but it looks like there aren't any in our region.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get what draws people to watch the honey boo boo show. To me it's disgusting. Those people don't seem to have a clue, and I think the show exploits them terribly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of agree, the show does not make me feel good about myself it makes me scared for my children's future if this is how some parents raise their kids! What kind of adult is Honey BooBoo going to be?
> 
> I finally got my flu shot today! I was watching the news and the winter flu pandemic is here and 18 children have died because of it in the US!! That's scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get what draws people to watch the honey boo boo show. To me it's disgusting. Those people don't seem to have a clue, and I think the show exploits them terribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two people I work with both got the flu shot and got the flu. I asked if it was a cold that they thought was the flu but both said they went to the doctor. I was creeped out a bit. This flu that is going around is bad here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel sorry for them. It seems they are letting the dollar signs cover up the fact that people are laughing at them and making fun of them. I have never watched the show, but have heard enough about it and seen enough of the promos to get the gist of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all reality shows are that way.
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Understand please that we don't laugh when we watch it. For us it's more the shock and the, what the hâ‚¬ll, aspect. Karen tells me it's an off-shoot of the Toddlers shows which I refused to watch as I found it a little exploitive of parents to put their young daughters in those situations. I also realize that there are parents out there that are just a few thousand dollars away from having their own family become the next Honey Boo Boo show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That parent was bad enough in the toddler in tiaras show I watched. The whole thing is yucky but most of reality tv is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get what draws people to watch the honey boo boo show. To me it's disgusting. Those people don't seem to have a clue, and I think the show exploits them terribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of agree, the show does not make me feel good about myself it makes me scared for my children's future if this is how some parents raise their kids! What are my children's peers going to be like with all of this lazy parenting!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't watch Jersey Shore so I certainly don't think I could watch Honey Boo Boo. I did see her and her mother being interviewed on CNN a couple months back and that was difficult enough to sit through.
> 
> I am so glad my son is grown, I wouldn't want him to have peers like that either. I certainly feel for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That hill jack buckwild show that replaced jershey shore is even worse in my opinion. I think it is giving a bad light to my other hobby of off roading. Those crazy drunks are giving a bad image to all of us who enjoy our hobby responsibly. We have strict rules about safety, we tread lightly on existing trails, and we don't drink until we are back at camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

cherylim said:


> Ouch. Did a 3-mile run on Thursday and another on Friday. A 3-mile walk on Saturday, and a rest on Sunday. My legs didn't feel fully recovered but I went out and did another 3-mile run today and now I'm pushing the point of injury so it's time to take a break. Shame.
> 
> Wanted to find myself an official 5k race in March, as preparation for the 10k at the end of June, but it looks like there aren't any in our region.



This just helps confirm my suspicion that most if not all forms of exercise are evil and need to be avoided.


----------



## cherylim

Cowboy_Ken said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. Did a 3-mile run on Thursday and another on Friday. A 3-mile walk on Saturday, and a rest on Sunday. My legs didn't feel fully recovered but I went out and did another 3-mile run today and now I'm pushing the point of injury so it's time to take a break. Shame.
> 
> Wanted to find myself an official 5k race in March, as preparation for the 10k at the end of June, but it looks like there aren't any in our region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just helps confirm my suspicion that most if not all forms of exercise are evil and need to be avoided.
Click to expand...


Absolutely. 

I argued the same for many years, then found out I liked running. Now, I'm in a constant state of internal conflict.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I like the odd "reality" shows. I have watched the Honey Boo Boo show a few times. When the kid was small and entering all those beauty shows it was interesting to me. Why? I don't have a clue...but they had a baby, and it showed the Dad half laying on the couch with the new baby cradled in one arm...while he picked his nose and evidently dropped the boogers on the baby. I really don't know, but I'm done with that show. I have a pretty strong stomach, but seeing that just did me all in...
actually, just talking about it right now is giving me nausea...ewww!


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. Did a 3-mile run on Thursday and another on Friday. A 3-mile walk on Saturday, and a rest on Sunday. My legs didn't feel fully recovered but I went out and did another 3-mile run today and now I'm pushing the point of injury so it's time to take a break. Shame.
> 
> Wanted to find myself an official 5k race in March, as preparation for the 10k at the end of June, but it looks like there aren't any in our region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just helps confirm my suspicion that most if not all forms of exercise are evil and need to be avoided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> I argued the same for many years, then found out I liked running. Now, I'm in a constant state of internal conflict.
Click to expand...


Running was so addicting. I loved it and miss it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay! We're back. Josh is a benevolent overlord. We thank you Josh, were not worthy, and all that stuffâ€¦


----------



## mira_kaylee

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay! We're back. Josh is a benevolent overlord. We thank you Josh, were not worthy, and all that stuffâ€¦



LMFAO lovely homage that you've paid, there XD


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning!!

No one got sick, yay! Everyone is back at school! I just have to take my eldest to the eye doctor at 10 and then I have to do laundry & soak the tortoises. As I am posting this I am depressed by the lack of excitement in my life.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I like the odd "reality" shows. I have watched the Honey Boo Boo show a few times.



Speaking of reality shows...I've been seeing a promo for a new reality show that involves two women who make brassieres for big chested women. 

*WHAT?????*​
What on earth will they find to make different shows out of for a whole season?


Erin:

We sometimes have to make our own excitement. Go flirt with the Mail Man.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha!! I would screw up the flirting and get slapped with a sexual harassment suit!! I was just told that my daughters eye apt. Is going to take a min. Of 3 hours, ugh!! My 2 year old is already melting down!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

emysemys said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the odd "reality" shows. I have watched the Honey Boo Boo show a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of reality shows...I've been seeing a promo for a new reality show that involves two women who make brassieres for big chested women.
> 
> *WHAT?????*​
> What on earth will they find to make different shows out of for a whole season?
> 
> 
> Erin:
> 
> We sometimes have to make our own excitement. Go flirt with the Mail Man.
Click to expand...




Hahahaha, I've seen the promos for that show... I just don't get it anymore


----------



## Kerryann

Yesterday started out all happy and chipper for me and has gone downhill since 
Today is one disaster after another.. but I am still smiling


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Kerryann said:


> Yesterday started out all happy and chipper for me and has gone downhill since
> Today is one disaster after another.. but I am still smiling



You can't leave us hanging...what's going on???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

IKR? Inquiring minds want go know!


----------



## Kerryann

maggie3fan said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday started out all happy and chipper for me and has gone downhill since
> Today is one disaster after another.. but I am still smiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't leave us hanging...what's going on???
Click to expand...


I had employee drama and while I was in the middle of that servers started having issues and I had to get upset before people took it seriously. Then I went home like yay it's fixed but when I came in this morning I found out it wasn't fixed and clients were getting upset. I had to deal with upset clients on top of all the rest of the drama. Also my assistant was whiny. Oh and some of my other employees are having issues with my new intern because they lack the patience to train someone new. I worked with her while everyone was working from home and she took direction well. This group always has trouble integrating new people too. 
Sooo in summary Naughty employee, software issues, angry clients and whiny employees.  But I am home and confident that it will be better.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jeeze...and all I did was reanimate cells today. I am such a sluffer. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I may have a copyright infringement coming up between my pancake and raisin brand cereal. They have a trademark smiling sunburst as a mascot and the scute just above my pancakes tail looks very similar to it. It's too late now, but in the morning I'll wake the little bugger for a rear end shot so y'all can tell me if I need to worry.


----------



## mira_kaylee

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I may have a copyright infringement coming up between my pancake and raisin brand cereal. They have a trademark smiling sunburst as a mascot and the scute just above my pancakes tail looks very similar to it. It's too late now, but in the morning I'll wake the little bugger for a rear end shot so y'all can tell me if I need to worry.



LMFAO you sound so much like my boyfriend right now....every one is always apparently copying him and everyone is also apparently stealing his ideas XD


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You just wait for the picture. Just because we're paranoid, doesn't mean people sent out to steal our ideas! Lol.


sent=aren't.


----------



## pugsandkids

I love scute pics! 

My oldest is making contacts at U of O, in an effort to earn a scholarship or two in sports management. That'd be great, he'd only be two hours away. I had to force myself to do it, but tonight I asked him to do the same at other schools, it caused me pain. He could be on the other side of the country! Seriously, they grow up so fast...:-(


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pugsandkids said:


> I love scute pics!
> 
> My oldest is making contacts at U of O, in an effort to earn a scholarship or two in sports management. That'd be great, he'd only be two hours away. I had to force myself to do it, but tonight I asked him to do the same at other schools, it caused me pain. He could be on the other side of the country! Seriously, they grow up so fast...:-(



I'm outside Silverton, which is outside Salem. Where are you? Most everyone I know are of the animal science types, so, they're beaver fans. Are you going to the Wilsonville show?


And yes, they grow up fast. My daughter gave me a new wallet at Christmas, while transferring the pictures, I showed her the one I have of her in my wallet. She laughed and said, â€œDad, you realize I was 11 yrs old there and that was 13 years ago,right?" I sadly smiled and said, â€œThat's how I see you, my baby girl." Very fast indeed. ðŸ˜ž


----------



## mira_kaylee

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You just wait for the picture. Just because we're paranoid, doesn't mean people sent out to steal our ideas! Lol.
> 
> 
> sent=aren't.





LMFAO he says "Exactly, see, it's not just me!" and the hilarious part is that he was completely serious....apparently the whole 'uncrustable' sandwich thing was his idea first, and 'companies' stole it from him lmfao. He tells me about it every time he sees the box or when he eats a sandwich....it makes me smile, to see how convinced he is of this every time he tells me about it.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy hump day


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Happy hump day



May it be better for you then yesterday.


----------



## pdrobber

good morning!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning!! 

So Sid has Flaky skin above his eye. I am going attempt to soak him. It is going to be a real battle because he hates being picked up and he is really aggressive in his inside enclosure. When I go to feed him he rams whatever wall I am near. There is no question that he hates being inside, poor guy! 

It is going to be another warm day, 44!! Which means that my finished ice rink looks like a ghetto swimming pool. 

Going to make a double espresso, to get ready for Darth Sidious....


----------



## Kerryann

I am blind... well blinder than normal.  I went to get an eye exam and my doctor saw something he didn't like so he dilated my eyes. :shy: Then my ophthalmologist didn't believe me that I reversed my diabetes so he went to talk to my primary care doctor who confirmed it. Now he getting the pictures of my eyes after surgery so he can see me again tomorrow to see if what he is seeing is scar tissue from my surgeries or a new tear in my retina. I am confident that it is just scar tissue since he hasn't dilated my eyes since before my surgery. 

Fingers crossed or I am getting poked in the eyehole yet again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got a steady rain today. Potently 1" over the next 24 hours. The horses are trying to use their Jedi mind control to get me to go to the barn and give them their morning feed. No more house shoes to the barn I go with my muck boots on. Yay!


Ok. As promised, here is the raisin bran logo on my pancake. I'm waiting now for the Post Cereal black helicopters to show up. 

View attachment 35392




View attachment 35393


----------



## ijmccollum

WoooWho, it's a heat wave, 11F outside. Guess that means I need to go to the gym.


----------



## mira_kaylee

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got a steady rain today. Potently 1" over the next 24 hours. The horses are trying to use their Jedi mind control to get me to go to the barn and give them their morning feed. No more house shoes to the barn I go with my muck boots on. Yay!
> 
> 
> Ok. As promised, here is the raisin bran logo on my pancake. I'm waiting now for the Post Cereal black helicopters to show up.
> 
> View attachment 35392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35393





and you are saying that the above pics are similar to this, right?

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...w=167&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:91


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hmmm. The one I remember wasn't near as animated.


So what is going on with page 684 of this thread? I try to navigate to it and I get a â€œparse error" anyone else?


----------



## mira_kaylee

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hmmm. The one I remember wasn't near as animated.
> 
> 
> So what is going on with page 684 of this thread? I try to navigate to it and I get a â€œparse error" anyone else?





It shows up just fine for me.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got a steady rain today. Potently 1" over the next 24 hours. The horses are trying to use their Jedi mind control to get me to go to the barn and give them their morning feed. No more house shoes to the barn I go with my muck boots on. Yay!
> 
> 
> Ok. As promised, here is the raisin bran logo on my pancake. I'm waiting now for the Post Cereal black helicopters to show up.
> 
> View attachment 35392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35393





If it looked like Mary you could sell pictures of it on ebay and visits with the miracle for a lot more money 


I am back to full vision woo hoo


----------



## pugsandkids

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm outside Silverton, which is outside Salem. Where are you? Most everyone I know are of the animal science types, so, they're beaver fans. Are you going to the Wilsonville show?



We are just north of the CA border. Not going to the show, it would be dangerous!

My plan had been to attend OSU for equine sciences. That never happened, but my little sister graduated from U of O, so we all adopted the school as our own. It really upsets my boys when I remind them that I was going to be a Beaver


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Reptile shows are like gambling; stick to a budget. Although last year I somehow spent over $100.00 outside my budget.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well, i am shameless, instead of taking a right I took a left and headed home instead of the gym. That glass of wine was calling to me. Now I am sitting here watching the news and thinking, "that left over meatloaf sure sounds good". Ack! I got to beak this pattern. Maybe I can blame it on the flu season, I can't afford to get sick. Starting next week I am starting a work schedule from hell. 

Kerryann, I need a good talking to.....tell me to stop whining and kick my butt to the gym.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think it was a wise call. I've heard of nasty injuries caused from working out and getting in shape. As Marcus Welby would say, â€œI'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV."


----------



## Edna

ijmccollum said:


> Well, i am shameless, instead of taking a right I took a left and headed home instead of the gym. That glass of wine was calling to me. Now I am sitting here watching the news and thinking, "that left over meatloaf sure sounds good". Ack! I got to beak this pattern. Maybe I can blame it on the flu season, I can't afford to get sick. Starting next week I am starting a work schedule from hell.
> 
> Kerryann, I need a good talking to.....tell me to stop whining and kick my butt to the gym.


Good call. The gym is so crowded this time of year! Between those pesky college students home on winter break and all those January New-Years-Resolution types there are just too many people there. 
My sweetie and I stopped by our city recreation center this evening to get a membership and then went out for a chicken fried steak dinner. Delightful!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Really, no one is here?


----------



## cherylim

Oh dear, it's happening again...

Upgraded the size of Emrys' enclosure last time I did a clean. He's due one again, soon.

When I upgraded, I didn't go all artistic. Whilst he was getting used to it, and I was trying to cope with the size of it, I just put in his water bowl, rock, hide and football and left it at that.

Now, I've got that urge to go out and buy some nice decorations. I'm taking the day off work to go to my favourite 'shopping centre' today, and I won't come back empty-handed. I know I want seeds, as I've finally worked out how I can grow my own plants without Emmy finding some way to access them when I'm not looking, but they've got a great garden section that I doubt I'll be able to leave alone. I usually go to this place with people, since a visit is an experience rather than just a shopping trip, so this is the first time I'll have been alone and felt I can browse for ages.

It's got some independent grocery shops - a butcher, a baker (also, probably a candle-stick maker but I don't want candles), and some chocolate shops, an ice cream parlour, drink shops, local produce stores...tomorrow is grocery shop day, so if I can just fool myself into pretending I'm being practical I can also pick up some nice healthy food for the house before I visit the big supermarket tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Well, i am shameless, instead of taking a right I took a left and headed home instead of the gym. That glass of wine was calling to me. Now I am sitting here watching the news and thinking, "that left over meatloaf sure sounds good". Ack! I got to beak this pattern. Maybe I can blame it on the flu season, I can't afford to get sick. Starting next week I am starting a work schedule from hell.
> 
> Kerryann, I need a good talking to.....tell me to stop whining and kick my butt to the gym.



All I have to say is it's getting closer to shorts and bathing suit weather. I hated going to the gym too so I got a stand for my bike that turns it into a spin bike and just have a variety of dumbbells and resistance bands. We do an hour of working out at least five times a week at home. I do circuits using the weights and bands. with my husband for strength training. But yes stop whining and get it done.
Another trick I do that's fun and burns calories is I just plug in my ipod and dance. Sometimes I do Brazilian butt lift too. Make it fun and you won't hate it so much.
I hurt my toe biking last night. It really was a stupid move but totally classic Kerry! I jammed my toe into the bike when my for slipped off the pedal. 
I am back at the doctors office to find out if I need to be poked in my eye holes yet again .. Everyone keep your paddies crossed.


----------



## cherylim

I'm back from my visit to the shop. I spent less than Â£10 on stuff for Emrys - so proud of myself!

I was close to spending Â£30 more, but I stopped myself...

I found something a bit like this, but the two sides and the back were wood so only the front was glass:







I got so close to buying it as a hide, but managed to remind myself that (a) he has a perfectly good hide already and (b) whilst it's much taller than his current one it didn't have a whole lot more floor space. It was wider, but not much deeper, and he's going to grow out of his current hide at some point so before I invest that kind of money I'll wait until he's not going to do any more growing. 

In the words of Animal from the Muppets...

"In control"


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> I'm back from my visit to the shop. I spent less than Â£10 on stuff for Emrys - so proud of myself!
> 
> I was close to spending Â£30 more, but I stopped myself...
> 
> I found something a bit like this, but the two sides and the back were wood so only the front was glass:
> 
> I got so close to buying it as a hide, but managed to remind myself that (a) he has a perfectly good hide already and (b) whilst it's much taller than his current one it didn't have a whole lot more floor space. It was wider, but not much deeper, and he's going to grow out of his current hide at some point so before I invest that kind of money I'll wait until he's not going to do any more growing.
> 
> In the words of Animal from the Muppets...
> 
> "In control"



That is cute though 

I am still here being tortured. How many times can they poke you in the eye in one day 
Also I just found out that my left eye is going completely blind. It's mostly blind now.


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from my visit to the shop. I spent less than Â£10 on stuff for Emrys - so proud of myself!
> 
> I was close to spending Â£30 more, but I stopped myself...
> 
> I found something a bit like this, but the two sides and the back were wood so only the front was glass:
> 
> I got so close to buying it as a hide, but managed to remind myself that (a) he has a perfectly good hide already and (b) whilst it's much taller than his current one it didn't have a whole lot more floor space. It was wider, but not much deeper, and he's going to grow out of his current hide at some point so before I invest that kind of money I'll wait until he's not going to do any more growing.
> 
> In the words of Animal from the Muppets...
> 
> "In control"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cute though
> 
> I am still here being tortured. How many times can they poke you in the eye in one day
> Also I just found out that my left eye is going completely blind. It's mostly blind now.
Click to expand...


It would have looked great, I can't deny that. I imagined it in the corner of his enclosure, like a proper little house. Instead, I settled for a weird stone-pretending-to-be-wood thing for him to walk over, and a second terracotta dish so I can start feeding him in a way that's a little more civilised.

Just need to check at the weekend that I have enough soil to clean him out, and I'll be good to go.

What's wrong with your eyes? You might already have said in the thread but I'm very forgetful. Anything that can be fixed? I had laser eye surgery last year...best (amount must not be mentioned, for fear of panic attacks) I've ever spent!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from my visit to the shop. I spent less than Â£10 on stuff for Emrys - so proud of myself!
> 
> I was close to spending Â£30 more, but I stopped myself...
> 
> I found something a bit like this, but the two sides and the back were wood so only the front was glass:
> 
> I got so close to buying it as a hide, but managed to remind myself that (a) he has a perfectly good hide already and (b) whilst it's much taller than his current one it didn't have a whole lot more floor space. It was wider, but not much deeper, and he's going to grow out of his current hide at some point so before I invest that kind of money I'll wait until he's not going to do any more growing.
> 
> In the words of Animal from the Muppets...
> 
> "In control"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cute though
> 
> I am still here being tortured. How many times can they poke you in the eye in one day
> Also I just found out that my left eye is going completely blind. It's mostly blind now.
Click to expand...


What is wrong with your eyes? My dad has macular degeneration from type 2 diabetes. He is blind in his left eye. He went on a diet and is not as much insulin dependent but his eye damage is irreversible. 

Leaving for Bermuda on May 11th so I have 4 months to whip myself into shape. I avoid the gym like the plague in January, too many new years resolution people sweatting on my favorite elliptical. I also think gyms are soooo dirty! I want an elliptical for the house but I never used the stationary bike or treadmill that Rob bought me and we ended up just selling them on craigs list. 

Can you all smell that? It's DeanS's tort lasagna day, yummy!!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I want an elliptical for the house but I never used the stationary bike or treadmill that Rob bought me and we ended up just selling them on craigs list.



I used to have an elliptical at home, but I ended up selling it because it was so creaky and noisy. It was a fairly cheap one, and I couldn't hear it with my headphones in, but Ian would be annoyed every night because he was in another room and couldn't hear his TV. When we moved house, I said it wasn't worth taking and he couldn't have been happier.

I'd do anything for a treadmill at home, now, for the winter months, but I just don't have the space in our house.

Owning a house would be a dream come true for us - I'd set up a garden office, with a treadmill, so I had somewhere to work properly without taking over the spare room, and I'd build a tortoise-door into the side and seal off a private garden on the outside as well as a section inside, so that Emrys could live in the office. Big plans, no money.


Also, what kind of idiot washes her favourite jeans, wears them for a visit to the shops and then comes home and decides it's tortoise-cleaning time, without changing her clothes?

No, wait, don't answer that...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want an elliptical for the house but I never used the stationary bike or treadmill that Rob bought me and we ended up just selling them on craigs list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have an elliptical at home, but I ended up selling it because it was so creaky and noisy. It was a fairly cheap one, and I couldn't hear it with my headphones in, but Ian would be annoyed every night because he was in another room and couldn't hear his TV. When we moved house, I said it wasn't worth taking and he couldn't have been happier.
> 
> I'd do anything for a treadmill at home, now, for the winter months, but I just don't have the space in our house.
> 
> Owning a house would be a dream come true for us - I'd set up a garden office, with a treadmill, so I had somewhere to work properly without taking over the spare room, and I'd build a tortoise-door into the side and seal off a private garden on the outside as well as a section inside, so that Emrys could live in the office. Big plans, no money.
Click to expand...


I love your plan's. One day, you'll have your dream home! It is so nice that you won't have to sell your house to move. Trying to get our house ready to sell is a challenge because we need our basement to look like a basement not a tortoise zoo and ii don't think any potential buyers would appreciate that we run humidifiers and actually try to make the basement more moist!! That is why if all goes well we are selling our house this spring the tort's wiill be outside and we will make our basement look "normal". The things we asked the realtor to look for are kind of strange like 5+ acres, a good sledding hill, maybe even a pond (then i can keep turtles!!!) Rob's requirement is that the house has a long driveway and is not visible from the street. We don't care as much about the inside of the house as we do about all the room we need outside for kids, torts and dogs.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I love your plan's. One day, you'll have your dream home! It is so nice that you won't have to sell your house to move. Trying to get our house ready to sell is a challenge because we need our basement to look like a basement not a tortoise zoo and ii don't think any potential buyers would appreciate that we run humidifiers and actually try to make the basement more moist!! That is why if all goes well we are selling our house this spring the tort's wiill be outside and we will make our basement look "normal". The things we asked the realtor to look for are kind of strange like 5+ acres, a good sledding hill, maybe even a pond (then i can keep turtles!!!) Rob's requirement is that the house has a long driveway and is not visible from the street. We don't care as much about the inside of the house as we do about all the room we need outside for kids, torts and dogs.



The house you're planning sounds great, too. I care more about the garden, now, and never thought that would be the case. Ian and I are conflicting on it, though. He wants to save until we have enough for a really nice house, and move in then or keep upgrading until we get something with LOADS of space.

I can't see us ever being in that situation. I'd prefer we get something that suits our future needs, do it up and stay there.

We'd need three bedrooms, ideally four, a big garden for my office and Emrys' future enclosure, and that would be it as far as I'm concerned, As long as we also have a decent sized lounge and kitchen, the house can be remodelled to suit our needs. I want to settle somewhere, and feel like I own a house that's mine and that I can relax in. Ian, on the other hand, prefers the idea of constantly moving up the property ladder. I don't want to feel like I'm constantly just 'making do' until we move again, and like I've constantly got somewhere to save for.

We need to talk about homes in a lot more detail if we're ever planning to buy, but with our finances and house prices the way they are now I honestly don't see that it's ever going to be a possibility for us. We have no money now, a wedding in six months, and whilst my business is doing well I'd like to start a family in a year or two which will make us even more worse off. I see us renting forever.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your plan's. One day, you'll have your dream home! It is so nice that you won't have to sell your house to move. Trying to get our house ready to sell is a challenge because we need our basement to look like a basement not a tortoise zoo and ii don't think any potential buyers would appreciate that we run humidifiers and actually try to make the basement more moist!! That is why if all goes well we are selling our house this spring the tort's wiill be outside and we will make our basement look "normal". The things we asked the realtor to look for are kind of strange like 5+ acres, a good sledding hill, maybe even a pond (then i can keep turtles!!!) Rob's requirement is that the house has a long driveway and is not visible from the street. We don't care as much about the inside of the house as we do about all the room we need outside for kids, torts and dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The house you're planning sounds great, too. I care more about the garden, now, and never thought that would be the case. Ian and I are conflicting on it, though. He wants to save until we have enough for a really nice house, and move in then or keep upgrading until we get something with LOADS of space.
> 
> I can't see us ever being in that situation. I'd prefer we get something that suits our future needs, do it up and stay there.
> 
> We'd need three bedrooms, ideally four, a big garden for my office and Emrys' future enclosure, and that would be it as far as I'm concerned, As long as we also have a decent sized lounge and kitchen, the house can be remodelled to suit our needs. I want to settle somewhere, and feel like I own a house that's mine and that I can relax in. Ian, on the other hand, prefers the idea of constantly moving up the property ladder. I don't want to feel like I'm constantly just 'making do' until we move again, and like I've constantly got somewhere to save for.
> 
> We need to talk about homes in a lot more detail if we're ever planning to buy, but with our finances and house prices the way they are now I honestly don't see that it's ever going to be a possibility for us. We have no money now, a wedding in six months, and whilst my business is doing well I'd like to start a family in a year or two which will make us even more worse off. I see us renting forever.
Click to expand...


Don't worry about renting, owning a house definitely isn't what it used to be. I was too impetuous and wish we did not buy when we did. A home is where your family is and it does not matter if you own the house or not. To me starting a family is waaay more exciting than buying a house .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've always had a dog, which helps dictate where we live. When buying our current home, we had to have land for the horses and we also kept the cats standard of living in mind. We've always lived rurally, and it never crossed our minds to live in town. 3 beds and 2 baths was the only requirement for the house. We love where we live, and would rather host than attend get togethers because of this. We drive through our gate and sigh...home, with a smile.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Don't worry about renting, owning a house definitely isn't what it used to be. I was too impetuous and wish we did not buy when we did. A home is where your family is and it does not matter if you own the house or not. To me starting a family is waaay more exciting than buying a house .



I used to think that, and I'd been saying to Ian for ages that I wanted to just keep renting instead of worrying about buying. He's always disagreed and said he won't be happy until he owns somewhere.

Now that I run my own business and have Emrys, I'm agreeing with him. Not having the freedom to change the garden to suit Emrys' needs, or to refurbish the house to make it a comfortable place to work, is getting me down a little.

This place is fine - I absolutely love the neighbourhood, and as a house this is great, but I feel restricted. The walls and floors don't look nice, and we can't personalise it in any way. Plus there are repairs and maintenance to worry about - the paint's chipped here, there are cracks in some of the walls and in the room that will eventually end up being the kids' room if we stay here (which is now my office) there's black mould on the walls that will take a total repaint. It's stuff we're not willing to pay for, but landlords aren't cooperative people.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've always had a dog, which helps dictate where we live. When buying our current home, we had to have land for the horses and we also kept the cats standard of living in mind. We've always lived rurally, and it never crossed our minds to live in town. 3 beds and 2 baths was the only requirement for the house. We love where we live, and would rather host than attend get togethers because of this. We drive through our gate and sigh...home, with a smile.



The way it should be. I wanted the house across the street from the k-2 elementary school that my then 5 year old now 13 year old would attend. I fought tooth an nail for it and still feel a little guilty about pulling all of the things I did to "win". But I have been here for 8 years and love watching my now 6 yo middle child at recess and being so close to my babies. But, we have outgrown our house and it is time to move. We will miss living here but not all the attention our location has given us. I am everyone's emergency contact because I live so close. I am the bathroom that is used by all during after school sports, I am the baked good drop off place. I am ready for some anonymity!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

View attachment 35473



This is a flyover of our place. Sort of a triangle with a square at the top.


----------



## cherylim

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 35473
> 
> 
> 
> This is a flyover of our place. Sort of a triangle with a square at the top.





That does look nice and secluded.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 35473
> 
> 
> 
> This is a flyover of our place. Sort of a triangle with a square at the top.





Very nice and beautiful property!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from my visit to the shop. I spent less than Â£10 on stuff for Emrys - so proud of myself!
> 
> I was close to spending Â£30 more, but I stopped myself...
> 
> I found something a bit like this, but the two sides and the back were wood so only the front was glass:
> 
> I got so close to buying it as a hide, but managed to remind myself that (a) he has a perfectly good hide already and (b) whilst it's much taller than his current one it didn't have a whole lot more floor space. It was wider, but not much deeper, and he's going to grow out of his current hide at some point so before I invest that kind of money I'll wait until he's not going to do any more growing.
> 
> In the words of Animal from the Muppets...
> 
> "In control"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cute though
> 
> I am still here being tortured. How many times can they poke you in the eye in one day
> Also I just found out that my left eye is going completely blind. It's mostly blind now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with your eyes? My dad has macular degeneration from type 2 diabetes. He is blind in his left eye. He went on a diet and is not as much insulin dependent but his eye damage is irreversible.
> 
> Leaving for Bermuda on May 11th so I have 4 months to whip myself into shape. I avoid the gym like the plague in January, too many new years resolution people sweatting on my favorite elliptical. I also think gyms are soooo dirty! I want an elliptical for the house but I never used the stationary bike or treadmill that Rob bought me and we ended up just selling them on craigs list.
> 
> Can you all smell that? It's DeanS's tort lasagna day, yummy!!
Click to expand...



I am very nearsighted. As they explain it to me the nearsightedness is from a change in the shape of your eyeball. My eyeball is shaped so odd that my retina has difficulty staying attached. I have had three retina surgeries which includes a buckle on my right eye. I also have a form of what they call lazy eye (not lazy as in wandering but lazy as in blind) or Amblyopia. Mine had actually gotten better which isn't supposed to happen. I had to use my left eye after my buckle surgery so it recovered some. My left eye is going back into blind mode again apparently. Now they check children's sight earlier and catch the lazy eye and patch it but when I was a kid they didn't check my sight until I was in 5th grade and even then they didn't properly diagnose it. It doesn't bother me because it's the only way I have known to see but my doctor thinks I either have another retina tear or the eye is getting untrained again and is all upset. The doctor I have been seeing the last two days is my ophthalmologist. I have a retinologist who performs my surgeries. I have to go see both next week again to see what is going on. 

I was a gym rat until recently. I forced myself to go but I hated it. I actually enjoy coming home and working out with the hubster. He says I am mean and that I bully him but I say I do it out of love. 
Ken your property looks very nice


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from my visit to the shop. I spent less than Â£10 on stuff for Emrys - so proud of myself!
> 
> I was close to spending Â£30 more, but I stopped myself...
> 
> I found something a bit like this, but the two sides and the back were wood so only the front was glass:
> 
> I got so close to buying it as a hide, but managed to remind myself that (a) he has a perfectly good hide already and (b) whilst it's much taller than his current one it didn't have a whole lot more floor space. It was wider, but not much deeper, and he's going to grow out of his current hide at some point so before I invest that kind of money I'll wait until he's not going to do any more growing.
> 
> In the words of Animal from the Muppets...
> 
> "In control"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cute though
> 
> I am still here being tortured. How many times can they poke you in the eye in one day
> Also I just found out that my left eye is going completely blind. It's mostly blind now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with your eyes? My dad has macular degeneration from type 2 diabetes. He is blind in his left eye. He went on a diet and is not as much insulin dependent but his eye damage is irreversible.
> 
> Leaving for Bermuda on May 11th so I have 4 months to whip myself into shape. I avoid the gym like the plague in January, too many new years resolution people sweatting on my favorite elliptical. I also think gyms are soooo dirty! I want an elliptical for the house but I never used the stationary bike or treadmill that Rob bought me and we ended up just selling them on craigs list.
> 
> Can you all smell that? It's DeanS's tort lasagna day, yummy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am very nearsighted. As they explain it to me the nearsightedness is from a change in the shape of your eyeball. My eyeball is shaped so odd that my retina has difficulty staying attached. I have had three retina surgeries which includes a buckle on my right eye. I also have a form of what they call lazy eye (not lazy as in wandering but lazy as in blind) or Amblyopia. Mine had actually gotten better which isn't supposed to happen. I had to use my left eye after my buckle surgery so it recovered some. My left eye is going back into blind mode again apparently. Now they check children's sight earlier and catch the lazy eye and patch it but when I was a kid they didn't check my sight until I was in 5th grade and even then they didn't properly diagnose it. It doesn't bother me because it's the only way I have known to see but my doctor thinks I either have another retina tear or the eye is getting untrained again and is all upset. The doctor I have been seeing the last two days is my ophthalmologist. I have a retinologist who performs my surgeries. I have to go see both next week again to see what is going on.
> 
> I was a gym rat until recently. I forced myself to go but I hated it. I actually enjoy coming home and working out with the hubster. He says I am mean and that I bully him but I say I do it out of love.
> Ken your property looks very nice
Click to expand...


Wow, that sounds kind of scary and difficult to live with. My eldest daughter has had one surgery on a weak muscle in her eye and has another weak muscle that is not bad enought to fix surgically. It is very mild but it makes her one eye overshoot when looking up. Her eyeball completely disappears in the socket. She does it on purpose as a parlor trick and it drives me nuts, I just want it fixed!!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is very mild but it makes her one eye overshoot when looking up. Her eyeball completely disappears in the socket. She does it on purpose as a parlor trick and it drives me nuts, I just want it fixed!!



THAT would freak me out. 

Ian does that ask a joke sometimes, and I don't like it at all. It's worst when we're lying in bed, and he realises I've woken up. I face away from him to sleep, and I'll roll over and he'll be lying there with just the whites of his eyes showing. He doesn't do it as often, any more. I made it clear I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from my visit to the shop. I spent less than Â£10 on stuff for Emrys - so proud of myself!
> 
> I was close to spending Â£30 more, but I stopped myself...
> 
> I found something a bit like this, but the two sides and the back were wood so only the front was glass:
> 
> I got so close to buying it as a hide, but managed to remind myself that (a) he has a perfectly good hide already and (b) whilst it's much taller than his current one it didn't have a whole lot more floor space. It was wider, but not much deeper, and he's going to grow out of his current hide at some point so before I invest that kind of money I'll wait until he's not going to do any more growing.
> 
> In the words of Animal from the Muppets...
> 
> "In control"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cute though
> 
> I am still here being tortured. How many times can they poke you in the eye in one day
> Also I just found out that my left eye is going completely blind. It's mostly blind now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with your eyes? My dad has macular degeneration from type 2 diabetes. He is blind in his left eye. He went on a diet and is not as much insulin dependent but his eye damage is irreversible.
> 
> Leaving for Bermuda on May 11th so I have 4 months to whip myself into shape. I avoid the gym like the plague in January, too many new years resolution people sweatting on my favorite elliptical. I also think gyms are soooo dirty! I want an elliptical for the house but I never used the stationary bike or treadmill that Rob bought me and we ended up just selling them on craigs list.
> 
> Can you all smell that? It's DeanS's tort lasagna day, yummy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am very nearsighted. As they explain it to me the nearsightedness is from a change in the shape of your eyeball. My eyeball is shaped so odd that my retina has difficulty staying attached. I have had three retina surgeries which includes a buckle on my right eye. I also have a form of what they call lazy eye (not lazy as in wandering but lazy as in blind) or Amblyopia. Mine had actually gotten better which isn't supposed to happen. I had to use my left eye after my buckle surgery so it recovered some. My left eye is going back into blind mode again apparently. Now they check children's sight earlier and catch the lazy eye and patch it but when I was a kid they didn't check my sight until I was in 5th grade and even then they didn't properly diagnose it. It doesn't bother me because it's the only way I have known to see but my doctor thinks I either have another retina tear or the eye is getting untrained again and is all upset. The doctor I have been seeing the last two days is my ophthalmologist. I have a retinologist who performs my surgeries. I have to go see both next week again to see what is going on.
> 
> I was a gym rat until recently. I forced myself to go but I hated it. I actually enjoy coming home and working out with the hubster. He says I am mean and that I bully him but I say I do it out of love.
> Ken your property looks very nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that sounds kind of scary and difficult to live with. My eldest daughter has had one surgery on a weak muscle in her eye and has another weak muscle that is not bad enought to fix surgically. It is very mild but it makes her one eye overshoot when looking up. Her eyeball completely disappears in the socket. She does it on purpose as a parlor trick and it drives me nuts, I just want it fixed!!
Click to expand...


I don't notice the blindness because my other eye compensates for it and it is what I am used to. Recently my dentists daughter was diagnosed with amblyopia and he talked to me about because he knew I have a lot of eye surgeries. I told him I also have that and he lit up like a Christmas tree and was like well you are beautiful and successful, so there is hope for her if they cant fix it. I told him that for her it's just the way she sees, it's not different to her and it won't hold her back.
I had weak muscles and a droopy eyelid after my stint in the hospital for my heart. I caught a secondary infection which turned into a horners disease.. which is less fun than it sounds. My only happiness was when the doctor said it may leave you blind in that eye I was like pfft.. that's old news . I had to have plastic surgery on the muscles on my left eye and then on both eyelids to get everything back to straight and symmetrical. 
I feel like I have been poked and needled in the eyehole so much it doesn't even phase me anymore. Last time I had my eyelashes done the girl commented about how it was remarkable I could just lay there and let her get so close to my eye with the tweezers. I told her that it was no big deal because I a get a need in the eye every six months or so and she about fell over.


----------



## Edna

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am the bathroom



I had to reread this sentence a couple of times! ROFLSHIDMT


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Edna said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to reread this sentence a couple of times! ROFLSHIDMT
Click to expand...


Oh my gosh, that sentence does read funny!! I meant that the kids always use my bathroom. Haha!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> All I have to say is it's getting closer to shorts and bathing suit weather.
> 
> I am back at the doctors office to find out if I need to be poked in my eye holes yet again .. Everyone keep your paddies crossed.



That almost sent me screaming to the gym but we are in near white-out so I thought it would be best to just go straight home. Rock club is tonight and if doesn't stop snowing I won't make that either. Bummers, big night tonight too. 

And yikes lady! You are my role model for self determination. I don't think I could handle getting poked in the eye once let alone multiple times. 

First DMJ disappeared, now Jacqui and Yvonne. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> First DMJ disappeared, now Jacqui and Yvonne. Hope everyone is okay.



I am here, just not wanting to turn this thread into a downer, so just staying in the shadows.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> First DMJ disappeared, now Jacqui and Yvonne. Hope everyone is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am here, just not wanting to turn this thread into a downer, so just staying in the shadows.
Click to expand...

 Oh no, what's wrong? Is Jeff okay? Where is Yvonne?


I retract that and instead want to say if you don't want to talk I understand. I hope whatever is wrong get's better quickly!


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to say is it's getting closer to shorts and bathing suit weather.
> 
> I am back at the doctors office to find out if I need to be poked in my eye holes yet again .. Everyone keep your paddies crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That almost sent me screaming to the gym but we are in near white-out so I thought it would be best to just go straight home. Rock club is tonight and if doesn't stop snowing I won't make that either. Bummers, big night tonight too.
> 
> And yikes lady! You are my role model for self determination. I don't think I could handle getting poked in the eye once let alone multiple times.
> 
> First DMJ disappeared, now Jacqui and Yvonne. Hope everyone is okay.
Click to expand...


I am worrying about David.. and praying for Jeff. and how hoping that Misty didn't accidentally lock Yvonne in a closet


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Rock club is tonight and if doesn't stop snowing I won't make that either. Bummers, big night tonight too.



Good luck tonight at rock club! I hope you will tell us all about it!


I Just got home from High School Orientation and next week I have pre-school orientation. Gosh, it is crazy to think how fast kids grow up!


----------



## Jacqui

I have been worried about Yvonne since last night. She has been missing in action for 36 hours... not like her at all. I have her number saaved on my phone and if she doesn't get her fanny in here by tomorrow, I will be calling her. Hopefully perhaps her computer is down is all that's wrong. Fingers crossed.

David still has not come online since just before his Mom's operation. I don't have a contact phone number for him. I too am very worried about what's going on there.

As for Jeff... the Onocologist told us that if Jeff does not take this one cancer pill (sorta like a chemo pill) the odds are:
82% the cancer will be back within a year
97% the cancer will be back in three years.

Today his insurance said they will not cover the pills he needs due to them being "specialty" meds. He needs a pill a day for three years. Depending on where the pills come from the price is in the thousands each month. There is no cure, it is more just buying time. So that is where we are currently sitting.

A tortoise died today that I had been trying to help it's caretaker online get going. 

So all these things are kinda weighing on me right now.


----------



## wellington

Jacqui, so sorry you are having these troubles. I can't believe your insurance is pulling that crap. You should talk to your Doctor about it or get a call in to the news station in your area or a lawyer. They, insurance companies, pulls this crap all the time, to see who will fight it and who won't. They usually change their tune when they see your not going to stand for it. Hope things get better quickly for you and your hubby. Thinking about you with fingers crossed.


----------



## Kerryann

Some of the pharmaceutical companies have programs that help with the costs of the meds when insurance doesn't cover them.


----------



## wellington

Also, the cancer society. That is a lot of what they do.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I have been worried about Yvonne since last night. She has been missing in action for 36 hours... not like her at all. I have her number saaved on my phone and if she doesn't get her fanny in here by tomorrow, I will be calling her. Hopefully perhaps her computer is down is all that's wrong. Fingers crossed.
> 
> David still has not come online since just before his Mom's operation. I don't have a contact phone number for him. I too am very worried about what's going on there.
> 
> As for Jeff... the Onocologist told us that if Jeff does not take this one cancer pill (sorta like a chemo pill) the odds are:
> 82% the cancer will be back within a year
> 97% the cancer will be back in three years.
> 
> Today his insurance said they will not cover the pills he needs due to them being "specialty" meds. He needs a pill a day for three years. Depending on where the pills come from the price is in the thousands each month. There is no cure, it is more just buying time. So that is where we are currently sitting.
> 
> A tortoise died today that I had been trying to help it's caretaker online get going.
> 
> So all these things are kinda weighing on me right now.



I am really sorry you are going through all of thiis. Sorry for the poor tortoise too. 
Maybe if you google the name of the drug with advocate after it you will find someone that can help you fight your insurance company. If your insurance is denying this drug than I am sure other people are being denied too. 

Has Maggie been on? Oh no, I hope Yvonne is back tomorrow and nothing is wrong.

Poor David too, I hope everything went well and he just has a full plate with his mom's recovery.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne and Maggie best be fine. In my mind, they are the glue that holds us all together. Jacque, I hope all works out well with Jeff. Oregon has a prescription plan where the requirement is that you're a resident of Oregon. No financial stuff just resident. My daily went from $2.25 per to something like 8Â¢.


Oops. That was $12.50 per day to 75Â¢!


----------



## cherylim

Oh dear, Jacqui. Sorry you're going through all that.

Don't know if any of this is relevant for reducing the cost of those drugs?

http://healthinsurance.about.com/lw...over-a-Test-or-Procedure-What-Can-You-Do-.htm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oregon's plan is based off the buying power of the state population. My only complaint with it is they don't advertise enough, so those who can most benefit from it are not aware it is even there. I printed a huge amount of the information for my doctors office to give out, and they seemed put out to have to do more than they were expected of by those that signed their paychecks. I just wanted them to help folks. I'm silly that way.


----------



## Jacqui

It's Friday!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO! I dreamt about you last night except. Doc Westin was also in my dream which makes me wonder....Where is Doc Westin? 

Jacqui, you lived in my neiborhood and I brought you & Jeff a meal from Pasta & Co. And delivered it to your house (Even in my dreams I know I am a terrible cook). I also saw the two of you walking on the road and thought to myself "Jeff is doing so well now", Which is funny because I have never seen either of you, yet I guess I had invented pictures of you two and did not realize it. The part about Dr. Todd was that another neighbor of mine had a sick, 100 pound Sulcata and I referred them to Dr. Westin and helped load the tort up and take them there. The funny thing is I don't know anyone who keeps tortoises and if they do it is a redfoot. But, in my dream it was like The TFO community lived in my neighborhood. Good dream, I need a life!!

YVONNE !!!!! Where are you?


----------



## Kerryann

Happy Friday
I am at the doctors with the hub. It's his turn to be poked and prodded. In fact all of our doctors are in the same office building ago I usually see at least three when I'm here for anything. I also have two that live in my neighborhood 
The doctor should be happy with Mikey.. He's down almost 80 lbs


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For all of you that haven't picked up on how I feel about exercise, perhaps this will help explain.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 35541
> 
> 
> For all of you that haven't picked up on how I feel about exercise, perhaps this will help explain.



You can probably eat whatever you want and stay thin too! 

Meanwhile, I am stressing about the 14 grams of carbs in my chai latte. Walking 6 miles with my friend in 30 minutes to prepare for dinner party eating.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, something like that. And I take advantage of it as well. When we have Super Bowl or bull riding parties at our house, I tell people it is a, â€œdiet free zone" because I don't want folks to fret about their food when here.


When I was a kid, I hung out with a sweet old lady from the old country, a she would make me a baked potato with crumbled bacon and bacon grease poured all over it. I think for survival, my body adapted.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> You can probably eat whatever you want and stay thin too!
> 
> Meanwhile, I am stressing about the 14 grams of carbs in my chai latte. Walking 6 miles with my friend in 30 minutes to prepare for dinner party eating.



Since the beginning of the year I have only been eating organic and it has been a crazy struggle to eat 1200 calories. Before that I had trouble staying under 1200. It's so crazy. 
Mikey is almost done and so far so good.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I was a kid, I hung out with a sweet old lady from the old country, a she would make me a baked potato with crumbled bacon and bacon grease poured all over it. I think for survival, my body adapted.



Sounded good until you got to the grease poured over it part.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She is also the wonderful woman that started me smoking non-filtered cigarettes. If she only knew what she was building.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I had surgery last night and the surgeon must have screwed something up because at the end when he was stitching me up, I could feel everything.... and then I left the office in probably the worst pain I've ever been in until I took twice as much vicodin I was supposed to and finally could relax (along with the xanax that they had me take before the surgery... I kinda passed out haha)... and before all that happened I had my blood drawn that morning for the first time since I was five and had a full blown panic attack in the doctor's office... it was great.

Today is much better, although it still hurts terribly.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably eat whatever you want and stay thin too!
> 
> Meanwhile, I am stressing about the 14 grams of carbs in my chai latte. Walking 6 miles with my friend in 30 minutes to prepare for dinner party eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of the year I have only been eating organic and it has been a crazy struggle to eat 1200 calories. Before that I had trouble staying under 1200. It's so crazy.
> Mikey is almost done and so far so good.
Click to expand...


My calorie allowance is a little higher than that and if I want to earn more calories I excercise and log it to see how much I have earned my doc said a women should never eat a 2,000 calorie diet unless they are a body builder. I am 5'3 and my husband is 6'0 so it wouldn't make sense that we would have the same daily caloric intake.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, something like that. And I take advantage of it as well. When we have Super Bowl or bull riding parties at our house, I tell people it is a, â€œdiet free zone" because I don't want folks to fret about their food when here.
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I hung out with a sweet old lady from the old country, a she would make me a baked potato with crumbled bacon and bacon grease poured all over it. I think for survival, my body adapted.





People come to your house and ride real bull's?!! Wow, I have never heard of anything like that!!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably eat whatever you want and stay thin too!
> 
> Meanwhile, I am stressing about the 14 grams of carbs in my chai latte. Walking 6 miles with my friend in 30 minutes to prepare for dinner party eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of the year I have only been eating organic and it has been a crazy struggle to eat 1200 calories. Before that I had trouble staying under 1200. It's so crazy.
> Mikey is almost done and so far so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My calorie allowance is a little higher than that and if I want to earn more calories I excercise and log it to see how much I have earned my doc said a women should never eat a 2,000 calorie diet unless they are a body builder. I am 5'3 and my husband is 6'0 so it wouldn't make sense that we would have the same daily caloric intake.
Click to expand...




My daily calorie intake is 1,448. On days when I do a 5k run (and the walk back) I get up to 2,337 to enjoy. Can't wait until I'm back up to running 10ks again! I've put on a lot of weight over the Christmas period though; I had to wear my suit today and could barely fit into it - when I bought it, I was incredibly happy because I'd never had a suit that looked and felt so amazing. 

Looking forward to getting back to wearing it properly. It's going away now, and I refuse to wear it again until I'm back to where I was.

Oh yes, and I purchased Emrys' holiday home today. It's an indoor guinea pig house, and comes with a built in hide which I'm happy about, but it's ridiculously tall considering how short the animal that's supposed to live inside it is. I don't understand at all. I wanted one that had decent floor space for him, but it looks massive because the cage on top is so high. It's not necessary at all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No. The bull riding parties are to watch the PBR world or finals. Although I have two friends that are always willing to bring a couple of practice bulls over just for fun, Karen and I don't want anyone drunk enough to think it would be a good idea to try riding one. And knowing my friends, it would so happen.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I had surgery last night and the surgeon must have screwed something up because at the end when he was stitching me up, I could feel everything.... and then I left the office in probably the worst pain I've ever been in until I took twice as much vicodin I was supposed to and finally could relax (along with the xanax that they had me take before the surgery... I kinda passed out haha)... and before all that happened I had my blood drawn that morning for the first time since I was five and had a full blown panic attack in the doctor's office... it was great.
> 
> Today is much better, although it still hurts terribly.



What was the surgery for and why was it in the office not a hospital or surgery center?


I hope you continue to have a good recovery!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> No. The bull riding parties are to watch the PBR world or finals. Although I have two friends that are always willing to bring a couple of practice bulls over just for fun, Karen and I don't want anyone drunk enough to think it would be a good idea to try riding one. And knowing my friends, it would so happen.



Oh ok that makes sense. Still sounds fun


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I had surgery last night and the surgeon must have screwed something up because at the end when he was stitching me up, I could feel everything.... and then I left the office in probably the worst pain I've ever been in until I took twice as much vicodin I was supposed to and finally could relax (along with the xanax that they had me take before the surgery... I kinda passed out haha)... and before all that happened I had my blood drawn that morning for the first time since I was five and had a full blown panic attack in the doctor's office... it was great.
> 
> Today is much better, although it still hurts terribly.



That sounds like so much fun! The middle part about sorta passing out, not the other two parts. I've heard of this before, where one wakes unable to move, yet feeling everything about the surgery. Try and remember any conversation that took place, and let your doctor know. Be prepared for the Dr. not to believe you, even if he knows you heard real conversations, it's unlikely he will admit it and more likely tell you it was just vivid dreaming. Sounds like not fun.


----------



## Kerryann

I have a party tonight and when I tried on my dress my husband vetoed it. He said it made me look like a pregnant hoochie. He also said it made my sqwoobs look smaller than my stomach. Now I'm out trying to find a dress. Ooh also the shoes I got have heels so now that I hurt my toe I need flats.... 
What's funny is most girls would hate my husbands honesty but I'd rather have him tell me.  at least I have him trained to understand why I can't just pull one out of my closet.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I have a party tonight and when I tried on my dress my husband vetoed it. He said it made me look like a pregnant hoochie. He also said it made my sqwoobs look smaller than my stomach. Now I'm out trying to find a dress. Ooh also the shoes I got have heels so now that I hurt my toe I need flats....
> What's funny is most girls would hate my husbands honesty but I'd rather have him tell me.  at least I have him trained to understand why I can't just pull one out of my closet.



That is mean, I would have cried if Rob said that to me. What about wearing spanx under it? I wear spanx under most dresses, then I don't feel like there is any rouge bulges only bulges made on purpose, haha Sorry Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have a friend whose wife is a large gal. When she was pregnant, towards the end, she was taking a shower. My friend pulled the shower curtain back and exclaimed, â€œWho parked the Volkswagen in the bathtub?". She cried most of that day. 
Although I appreciate the humor he was going for, I'm able to figure out why it broke her heart.


----------



## pugsandkids

Ugh, so sorry surgery went bad!


I'm posting from the gym, on my lunch break. Something's gotta give here  

My hubby is honest like that, depends on my mood if I'll take his advice or throw a shoe at him!


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have a friend whose wife is a large gal. When she was pregnant, towards the end, she was taking a shower. My friend pulled the shower curtain back and exclaimed, â€œWho parked the Volkswagen in the bathtub?". She cried most of that day.
> Although I appreciate the humor he was going for, I'm able to figure out why it broke her heart.



That is so mean, smack him for me the next time you see him. 

I only worked three hours today due to annual leave I still needed to take, so I finally made it to the gym. It is amazing what the holidays can do to you, particularly when you haven't been the gym in a month. Actually, all I did was sit in the spa for an hour but its a start on getting back in there. Tomorrow I am going to try to go in for cardio and then Sunday do weights. Calorie restriction started two days ago and man is it hard to get back into it. 

Due to inclement weather, rock club was cancelled last night. Charlie came up the hill 20 minutes after me and said people were sliding so I didn't even attempt going. We were suppose to discuss field trips and the annual rock show they sponsor so it will get rescheduled for next week.


----------



## Kerryann

I should have said i know he doesn't think i am fat and he always hates dresses that squish my chest smaller. He was saying the cut of the dress did that not that is how he felt about my body.
He works in a lab though because he isn't great with people. He reminds me of Sheldon from big bang theory.
I got a great new dress but couldn't find open toe flats.


----------



## Edna

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I had surgery last night and the surgeon must have screwed something up because at the end when he was stitching me up, I could feel everything.... and then I left the office in probably the worst pain I've ever been in until I took twice as much vicodin I was supposed to and finally could relax (along with the xanax that they had me take before the surgery... I kinda passed out haha)... and before all that happened I had my blood drawn that morning for the first time since I was five and had a full blown panic attack in the doctor's office... it was great.
> 
> Today is much better, although it still hurts terribly.



I'm glad you're feeling better today, Courtney. I think when you're tense and anxious and high strung, and YOU CERTAINLY ARE ALL THREE, GIRL, anesthesia just doesn't work quite the way it should. Now get all healed up and take care of Carl. 
When do your classes start? Mine start on Monday. Funny, one prof sent out his syllabus in an email, but his class website isn't active yet and the bookstore doesn't know anything about his course packet. Another prof has no active website, no books at the bookstore, and we haven't heard from him/her. I have paid for the course, however. I am taking 10 hours and I just hope my own students learn everything they should and my BF still loves me when it's all done


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have a friend whose wife is a large gal. When she was pregnant, towards the end, she was taking a shower. My friend pulled the shower curtain back and exclaimed, â€œWho parked the Volkswagen in the bathtub?". She cried most of that day.
> Although I appreciate the humor he was going for, I'm able to figure out why it broke her heart.



Whoa!! Rob loves when I am pregnant because he says it is the only time I have a body. That is also mean! I would've junk punched him.




ijmccollum said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend whose wife is a large gal. When she was pregnant, towards the end, she was taking a shower. My friend pulled the shower curtain back and exclaimed, â€œWho parked the Volkswagen in the bathtub?". She cried most of that day.
> Although I appreciate the humor he was going for, I'm able to figure out why it broke her heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so mean, smack him for me the next time you see him.
> 
> I only worked three hours today due to annual leave I still needed to take, so I finally made it to the gym. It is amazing what the holidays can do to you, particularly when you haven't been the gym in a month. Actually, all I did was sit in the spa for an hour but its a start on getting back in there. Tomorrow I am going to try to go in for cardio and then Sunday do weights. Calorie restriction started two days ago and man is it hard to get back into it.
> 
> Due to inclement weather, rock club was cancelled last night. Charlie came up the hill 20 minutes after me and said people were sliding so I didn't even attempt going. We were suppose to discuss field trips and the annual rock show they sponsor so it will get rescheduled for next week.
Click to expand...

Sorry about rock club. We are having icy rain right now. I hate winter


Jacqui, did you call Yvonne, is it too soon?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui, did you call Yvonne, is it too soon?



No answer, so I left a message.  Actually a couple.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> No answer, so I left a message.  Actually a couple.



 z Hopefully she went on a surprise vacation.
I gained weight during the holidays too but as of yesterday it was all back off. 
We had sixty degrees and sunny here today.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, did you call Yvonne, is it too soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No answer, so I left a message.  Actually a couple.
Click to expand...


Have you ever called her before? I am really nervous! Maybe she got the flu?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, did you call Yvonne, is it too soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No answer, so I left a message.  Actually a couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever called her before? I am really nervous! Maybe she got the flu?
Click to expand...


Yes, but not for some time. What worries me is whatever has happened must not have been planned for she never said anything.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever called her before? I am really nervous! Maybe she got the flu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but not for some time. What worries me is whatever has happened must not have been planned for she never said anything.
Click to expand...

Are there any members that have been to her house before that would go check on her? 

My plan's are cancelled because Rob is stuck at work. So I am just sitting on the couch drinking hot cocoa.


----------



## Laura

she doesnt go on vacations... her sister has not been here for a few days either.. maybe something up? 
She emailed me a few days ago.. I dont think i have her ph number...


----------



## Edna

Dmmj out with his mother.
Madkins not real active right now.
Kristine busy.
Yvonne MIA.
Did I miss anyone? JACQUI, do you feel the pressure of being the sole moderator??? You do a great job as a moderator, you know. I'm simply not nice enough to be a moderator Oh well.


----------



## Jacqui

Laura said:


> she doesnt go on vacations... her sister has not been here for a few days either.. maybe something up?
> She emailed me a few days ago.. I dont think i have her ph number...



Maggie not being on for a few days is normal.




Edna said:


> Dmmj out with his mother.
> Madkins not real active right now.
> Kristine busy.
> Yvonne MIA.
> Did I miss anyone? JACQUI, do you feel the pressure of being the sole moderator??? You do a great job as a moderator, you know. I'm simply not nice enough to be a moderator Oh well.



No, it's not that bad and Yvonne will be back soon. BTW being nice is not a requirement for the job, otherwise how would you explain me being a Mod?


----------



## pdrobber

really hope she is okay...

Jacqui, did you get in contact with her?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> really hope she is okay...
> 
> Jacqui, did you get in contact with her?



I have left PMs, emails, and phone messages. I am hoping that if something bad did happen her family will hear the messages on the phone and call me back.


----------



## pdrobber

is there anyone remotely close by that could stop by? thinking about something bad happening to her like falling while on her tortoise rounds or chasing Misty and her being helpless makes me worry


----------



## Jacqui

I also do not want to invade her privacy either, so am taking it slow. She has only been not online a little over two days. She could just have decided she needed a breather from things in here.




pdrobber said:


> is there anyone remotely close by that could stop by? thinking about something bad happening to her like falling while on her tortoise rounds or chasing Misty and her being helpless makes me worry



She does have family near and I know they communicate frequently.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hasn't Maggie been sick lately? I hope nothing happened to Maggie!


----------



## pdrobber

Almost forgot to tell you guys! 

We had a yellowfoot come in as a patient today! About a foot long, largest YF/RF I've seen in person, and smooth, but dry looking. Reported that she hasn't been eating, and is kept free roaming the house/baby gated, but soaked daily. She's scheduled to come back Thursday for a feeding tube if the fluids and other tips the vet gave don't help. I also suggested mixing baby food into the soak water while she was on line checking out, advice that has been given here


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hasn't Maggie been sick lately? I hope nothing happened to Maggie!



Yes, but last I heard she is doing better.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh That's great that Maggie is doing better. 

I am glad Jacqui is so calm! I want to run around crashing through locked doors!!


My son is ready for one of Ken's partiesâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

Oh Erin how cute!!!

That's the bad thing about online relationship, we don't really know each other. If a computer or internet connection goes down our only link to each other is gone. For most of us, we could die and the rest would never know because there is no way to connect off line. I know only a very few people in here by their real names and most of those are only first names.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Oh Erin how cute!!!
> 
> That's the bad thing about online relationship, we don't really know each other. If a computer or internet connection goes down our only link to each other is gone. For most of us, we could die and the rest would never know because there is no way to connect off line. I know only a very few people in here by their real names and most of those are only first names.



I know and that is kind of a sad reality because we grieve for lost torts together and celebrate each others triumphs...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Erin,
Very cute. From a man who had daughters and whose stepson was past that age when I came in. And he's a toe head at that! Great picture. When my mom was in her 70's, she sent me a refrigerator magnet that said, â€œA son is a boy who grows up to be your best friend" may you always have a best friend. I miss my mom almost every day. 
If your boy ever thinks he wants a horse, send him my way for the summer. I've got stalls that always need cleaning, and more projects than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I miss my mom almost every day.



 Me too.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Edna said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had surgery last night and the surgeon must have screwed something up because at the end when he was stitching me up, I could feel everything.... and then I left the office in probably the worst pain I've ever been in until I took twice as much vicodin I was supposed to and finally could relax (along with the xanax that they had me take before the surgery... I kinda passed out haha)... and before all that happened I had my blood drawn that morning for the first time since I was five and had a full blown panic attack in the doctor's office... it was great.
> 
> Today is much better, although it still hurts terribly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling better today, Courtney. I think when you're tense and anxious and high strung, and YOU CERTAINLY ARE ALL THREE, GIRL, anesthesia just doesn't work quite the way it should. Now get all healed up and take care of Carl.
> When do your classes start? Mine start on Monday. Funny, one prof sent out his syllabus in an email, but his class website isn't active yet and the bookstore doesn't know anything about his course packet. Another prof has no active website, no books at the bookstore, and we haven't heard from him/her. I have paid for the course, however. I am taking 10 hours and I just hope my own students learn everything they should and my BF still loves me when it's all done
Click to expand...


Hahaha, you can tell I'm all three of those things just through online? 

My classes started this week. I only have two I actually have to show up for, and they are on Tuesdays and Thursdays. The other two are online... it's awesome! What do you teach?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Erin,
> Very cute. From a man who had daughters and whose stepson was past that age when I came in. And he's a toe head at that! Great picture. When my mom was in her 70's, she sent me a refrigerator magnet that said, â€œA son is a boy who grows up to be your best friend" may you always have a best friend. I miss my mom almost every day.
> If your boy ever thinks he wants a horse, send him my way for the summer. I've got stalls that always need cleaning, and more projects than you can shake a stick at.



Thank's Ken, how sweet, I do hope to always be very close to my kids. My husband is very close to his mom and I often hope that is how my kids wiill be when they are older.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thank's Ken, how sweet,

Easy there with that, â€œhow sweet" talk. I've got a reputation to uphold! Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning!! Almost afternoon tho


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning!! Almost afternoon tho



Yep your ahead of me time wise.


----------



## ijmccollum

Morning all! More snow last night. Plows out all night. The sound of the plows are not so bothersome as Scout racing thru the house barking at the "puppy-nappers".

My cabbing machine and trim saw is in. Don't have a permanent place to set it up and I am so anxious to try it out that I might set it up on the kitchen counter this afternoon while Charlie is at work.....I just need to break it down befor he gets back or he'll be thinking a rock shop has has set up in the kitchen. The man loves me and lord knows he has put up with enough. It will be 27 years this April. 

My son was adorable as a child, a monster as a teenager, and now at 24 and married he is someone to be proud of.....even if he didn't get his Eagle -- so take that BSA. Just kidding, we had great times in scouts.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Morning all! More snow last night. Plows out all night. The sound of the plows are not so bothersome as Scout racing thru the house barking at the "puppy-nappers".
> 
> My cabbing machine and trim saw is in. Don't have a permanent place to set it up and I am so anxious to try it out that I might set it up on the kitchen counter this afternoon while Charlie is at work.....I just need to break it down befor he gets back or he'll be thinking a rock shop has has set up in the kitchen. The man loves me and lord knows he has put up with enough. It will be 27 years this April.
> 
> My son was adorable as a child, a monster as a teenager, and now at 24 and married he is someone to be proud of.....even if he didn't get his Eagle -- so take that BSA. Just kidding, we had great times in scouts.



Congrats on 27 years!! My husband and I are celebrating 10 years in March, don't tell our thirteen year old though, haha!!

I hide evidence of the things I do during the day too. But, it is mainly along the lines of failed dinner attempts.


----------



## Jacqui

With husbands past I did a lot of hiding things, so glad that I don't have to do that any more.


----------



## Jacqui

I found my best friend!!!! Yvonne is a live!! Sadly she is in the hospital.  At this time I have no further information, because by the time I located her and we had just finished our "Hi!"s she had to hang up to talk to a person who came into her room. More updates will follow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thank you very much Jacque.


Jacqui


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no, my worst fears are realized! Did you start calling local hospitals in her area??
Great job Jacqui!!! I am relieved but worried!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Oh no! I hope she's okay


----------



## ijmccollum

Good to know she's being taken care of, I hope it is not too serious and that she is back at her keyboard healthy and happy soon. 

I have been sneezy today so I won't be to the gym, and I already blew my calories on breakfast with Charlie even though I was on the kid menu -- 1egg,1 sausage, 1 pancake with hash browns. Baked potato for dinner tonight with no dressings. 

I did get the snow blown and am working on rearranging for the cab machine. I had wanted to put it in the laundry room till permanent accommodations opened up in the basement but Charlie is worried it would get knocked about. So......temp plans now call for a corner in the kitchen....oh life is good.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh no, my worst fears are realized! Did you start calling local hospitals in her area??



That is indeed what I did.  I also had looked up the local law enforcement number and if I had not found her in the hospital, I was going to request them to check up on her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, my worst fears are realized! Did you start calling local hospitals in her area??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is indeed what I did.  I also had looked up the local law enforcement number and if I had not found her in the hospital, I was going to request them to check up on her.
Click to expand...


You are SO good!! If you talk to her again tell her we were worried and all miss her!!!


----------



## pdrobber

Yay that she is safe, but boo that she's there for some reason...

does she need a live in tortoise helper?!?!?


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Yay that she is safe, but boo that she's there for some reason...
> 
> does she need a live in tortoise helper?!?!?



I don't know, but if so I'll race you to applying for the job!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Should I start a "Get Well" or "We miss you Yvonne" thread? Or did it seem like she did not want a big deal made?


----------



## Jacqui

I had planned on doing that, but was waiting to see whats what.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Anyone heard from Maggie?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Anyone heard from Maggie?



Yes, she got ahold of me this am. I had contacted her trying to find Yvonne.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All is well with her I hope?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I had planned on doing that, but was waiting to see whats what.



It makes more sense having you post it. I wiill wait for it and I hope she gets out soon!! I hope someone is taking care of Miisty and all the rest of her critters!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had planned on doing that, but was waiting to see whats what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes more sense having you post it. I wiill wait for it and I hope she gets out soon!! I hope someone is taking care of Miisty and all the rest of her critters!!
Click to expand...


I didn't mean it to sound like I thought I should do it not you. You are perfectly fine doing it and I know you will do a great job. Go for it.

As for the animals, I am thinking her daughter would be the one doing them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had planned on doing that, but was waiting to see whats what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes more sense having you post it. I wiill wait for it and I hope she gets out soon!! I hope someone is taking care of Miisty and all the rest of her critters!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean it to sound like I thought I should do it not you. You are perfectly fine doing it and I know you will do a great job. Go for it.
> 
> As for the animals, I am thinking her daughter would be the one doing them.
Click to expand...


No, I was serious, I was not being sarcastic in anyway. It's so hard to tell emotion when reading text. You found her, and it was really wonderful the lengths you went to, to do so. I think anyone would be lucky and safe being your friend no matter how far away they lived  I think you starting a thread is perfect.


Whenever you feel like it no rush . 

It's ROM COM night with a bunch of 13 year old girls ( insert girly scream)!! For anyone who doesn't know ROM COM=Romantic Comedy.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh That's great that Maggie is doing better.
> 
> I am glad Jacqui is so calm! I want to run around crashing through locked doors!!
> 
> 
> My son is ready for one of Ken's partiesâ€¦





OMG he is sooooo cute 




Jacqui said:


> I found my best friend!!!! Yvonne is a live!! Sadly she is in the hospital.  At this time I have no further information, because by the time I located her and we had just finished our "Hi!"s she had to hang up to talk to a person who came into her room. More updates will follow.


I can't believe you found her. You are the best tortoise forum friend a person could have.  I hope she is getting better and it isn't too serious. 

I feel like the relaxing of the weekend is finally beginning. Last night I had a work party and we got home at around 3. I was pretty out of it and threw up a few times but the wonderful hubby took care of me and I didn't even wake up with a hang over. My assistant called me this morning at 9 am after dropping his poor girlfriend off at the airport to tell me to tell my husband he was still mad he didn't take us to taco bell.  So then we got up and ran errands all day and then had a dinner party earlier.. and nowwwwwwwwwwww I am finally home and relaxing. 

I am so impressed with how long everyone's marriages have held strong.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thank's Kerryann. I think little kids are cute so we don't kill them for trying to flush our phones down the toilet. Thank you submersible case, best money I ever spent!! 
I hope you take it easy tomorrow!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen was at a pet store today looking for fish. She sent me a picture of some badly pyramided Sulcatas they had for sale for the price of $399.99 US dollars! I now know why when a person has a tortoise that really needs rescuing, they think they should get a hearty rehoming fee. WTH, it kills me.


I am so impressed with how long everyone's marriages have held strong.[/QUOTE]

Karen and I are late newly weds of seven years. But we already equally love each others quirks and get on each others nerves.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thank's Kerryann. I think little kids are cute so we don't kill them for trying to flush our phones down the toilet. Thank you submersible case, best money I ever spent!!
> I hope you take it easy tomorrow!!



Thinking I am glad there were no cell phones when my kids were small. I think the worse thing here was the smallest boy going through the photos we had of the kids and cutting up all the ones he didn't like. Which were almost all of them.  I never had many pictures taken of the kids growing up to start with and now have only a handful or two.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen was at a pet store today looking for fish. She sent me a picture of some badly pyramided Sulcatas they had for sale for the price of $399.99 US dollars! I now know why when a person has a tortoise that really needs rescuing, they think they should get a hearty rehoming fee. WTH, it kills me.



I dislike the terms adoption fees and rehoming fees. Sorry but to me, your selling those animals, why cover it up with nicer sounding words?


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen was at a pet store today looking for fish. She sent me a picture of some badly pyramided Sulcatas they had for sale for the price of $399.99 US dollars! I now know why when a person has a tortoise that really needs rescuing, they think they should get a hearty rehoming fee. WTH, it kills me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike the terms adoption fees and rehoming fees. Sorry but to me, your selling those animals, why cover it up with nicer sounding words?
Click to expand...


In some cases (Craigslist), selling animals is not permitted. Those terms are to get around that rule. Think of it like 'enhanced' selling.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I need to get off of this couch! I have a busy day but without Yvonne posting about all that she accomplished in and will do in any given day. I am not shamed into action! I miss Yvonne!

That said... Today I am going ice skating with the kids and their friends. I have taught my kids and a few of their friends how to skate and I like when we are all skating and I can think.., I am responsible for this . Nerdy I know and now those kids are lapping me


----------



## Kerryann

I haven't been online until now but I already, worked a bit, cleaned my bedroom, bathroom and got most of laundry done. Now we are having breakfast and going grocery shopping. When we get home hubby is taking down the rest of the Christmas lights, I have to clean dog poop since the snow is gone, and then we have to load all of our 35 tubs of holiday decorations to the basement.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I haven't been online until now but I already, worked a bit, cleaned my bedroom, bathroom and got most of laundry done. Now we are having breakfast and going grocery shopping. When we get home hubby is taking down the rest of the Christmas lights, I have to clean dog poop since the snow is gone, and then we have to load all of our 35 tubs of holiday decorations to the basement.



Holy cow Wonder Women!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen was at a pet store today looking for fish. She sent me a picture of some badly pyramided Sulcatas they had for sale for the price of $399.99 US dollars! I now know why when a person has a tortoise that really needs rescuing, they think they should get a hearty rehoming fee. WTH, it kills me.
> 
> 
> I am so impressed with how long everyone's marriages have held strong.





Karen and I are late newly weds of seven years. But we already equally love each others quirks and get on each others nerves.[/QUOTE]

That makes me so sad. I am on the hunt for another adoption. I was at the reptile store yesterday and he had a type of elongated tortoise called a testudo-forest something. He was the coolest and sweetest little guy. I guess a woman had gotten him from the store and had him for years and dropped him off because she couldn't care for him anymore. He had the smoothest shell I have ever seen. I petted him forever.
I am in the mode to acquire but that cute guy was safe with that guy at the shop. He has been raising tortoises for years and is so knowledgeable. I am looking for another buddy that is in danger of being homeless.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Holy cow Wonder Women!!



I am in Michigan so it's almost noon here


----------



## ijmccollum

I just finished putting all the holiday stuff away yesterday and am working on rearranging things. Charlie had second thoughts and thinks the cabbing machine should go in the laundry room. It'll be a little cramped but it really is the best place for it.

And do not be fooled, 27 years was not all wedded bliss, there were times I wonder how we meddled through it but we did and now on the other side of all that it's like I found found my best friend and the man I fell in love with again. 

I think moving things around yesterday exacerbated my forearm muscles, I need some deep blue. I wonder if I have developed tendinitis? That's going to put a glitch in upper body conditioning. 

Kerryann, probably best you didn't get Taco Bell, I don't think throwing that up would be too pleasant. 

...and of course they start off cute or we'd be extinct by now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yayyyy!!! It's bacon Sunday!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yayyyy!!! It's bacon Sunday!



Bacon sounds good... good thing there is none in the house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Every Sunday is bacon Sunday for us.


----------



## Jacqui

From Maggie via the grape vine, Yvonne is feeling better today and may be going home.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> From Maggie via the grape vine, Yvonne is feeling better today and may be going home.



Yippee! That's some good news! How's your Sunday going, Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui

The weekend has improved between finding Yvonne is safe and with Jeff visiting his family for a couple of days, while he is feeling well before the *fingers crossed* meds come. So I have been trying to get some housework done (mopping, washing walls, and dishes) and working on a few inside tortoise enclosures (adding water, new substrate, changing enclosures) in between frequent trips in here.

Trying to get myself more back onto the straight and narrow with my diabetes back under control. I have been doing okay with just diet and stuff. However these last few months I have been letting stress take over my life. Stress really raises my levels. Then too, when stressed I find comfort in food. Which duh raises my levels. The other night I took my test and find I was at an all time high, a very scarey high. I have it back down to a still high level, but it's half of what it was the other night. I really don't want to go back to the Dr or get back on pills, so am trying to modify myself.

So how is life over there? Did you get more snow these last few days?


----------



## ijmccollum

We had link sausage here and it was yum. 

Good to hear Yvonne is doing much better and that you are getting things under control with your diet. I am a foodie too so I know how difficult it can be. For me it is cholesterol and I don't want to be tied to pills either. Jeff must be doing better since he's off visiting family but it doesn't sound like you are getting much rest with him gone.


----------



## Jacqui

Jeff is doing better at this point. We figure now that he is eating again, it's time for those pills to put him back to feeling like he is nausea and have him not eating again. He lost over 30 pounds this last month. We are still waiting to hear if the drug company is going to work with us or not. Actually last night I had the two longest solid sleep periods for weeks.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> The weekend has improved between finding Yvonne is safe and with Jeff visiting his family for a couple of days, while he is feeling well before the *fingers crossed* meds come. So I have been trying to get some housework done (mopping, washing walls, and dishes) and working on a few inside tortoise enclosures (adding water, new substrate, changing enclosures) in between frequent trips in here.
> 
> Trying to get myself more back onto the straight and narrow with my diabetes back under control. I have been doing okay with just diet and stuff. However these last few months I have been letting stress take over my life. Stress really raises my levels. Then too, when stressed I find comfort in food. Which duh raises my levels. The other night I took my test and find I was at an all time high, a very scarey high. I have it back down to a still high level, but it's half of what it was the other night. I really don't want to go back to the Dr or get back on pills, so am trying to modify myself.
> 
> So how is life over there? Did you get more snow these last few days?



I've just finished the lunch dishes. We went to the rec center earlier. Lody gets on a spin cycle and I walk on the track. We did our weekly grocery shopping before coming home to make lunch. I'm going to sew a few quilt squares and then cut some more fabric. Later I'm making minestrone for supper ( and the rest of the week LOL) and Lody has promised to help me chop vegetables.
We got just a half inch over night, and to me it doesn't feel as cold out there as people were saying it would be.
I'm glad to hear that Jeff (and therefore you) gets a few days of reprieve before starting his meds.
I am not diabetic, but do tend to eat the wrong things and feel crappy as a result. I pulled out the old SugarBusters books and reread them and have been using some of those recipes. I feel better, just have keep Lody from feeling deprived


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> From Maggie via the grape vine, Yvonne is feeling better today and may be going home.



Sorry, I mostly troll this thread. popping in only once in a great while So glad to hear Yvonne is doing better I wonder if she had the flu? It's gotten a lot of people in a lot of states. Lots of our hospitals have been to capacity because of it Glad you are getting a little me time Jacqui. You do have to take care of yourself in order to be able to help Jeff. Besides, we don't need you coming up sick and missing from here too. Lots of people would be just as concerned, as you and others were with Yvonne. Enjoy what's left of the weekend everyone.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> I've just finished the lunch dishes. We went to the rec center earlier. Lody gets on a spin cycle and I walk on the track. We did our weekly grocery shopping before coming home to make lunch. I'm going to sew a few quilt squares and then cut some more fabric. Later I'm making minestrone for supper ( and the rest of the week LOL) and Lody has promised to help me chop vegetables.
> We got just a half inch over night, and to me it doesn't feel as cold out there as people were saying it would be.
> I'm glad to hear that Jeff (and therefore you) gets a few days of reprieve before starting his meds.
> I am not diabetic, but do tend to eat the wrong things and feel crappy as a result. I pulled out the old SugarBusters books and reread them and have been using some of those recipes. I feel better, just have keep Lody from feeling deprived



How far do you end up walking on the track? Your making a quilt? Minestrone sounds good. I just wish we knew for sure this drug company was going to work with us. We have been waiting for news since Wed morning and at that point the Dr had said she already had her person working on getting them. Then we see how well he reacts to them. We were looking at him getting to go back to trucking the first of Feb, but even that is so up in the air.




wellington said:


> Sorry, I mostly troll this thread. popping in only once in a great while So glad to hear Yvonne is doing better I wonder if she had the flu? It's gotten a lot of people in a lot of states. Lots of our hospitals have been to capacity because of it Glad you are getting a little me time Jacqui. You do have to take care of yourself in order to be able to help Jeff. Besides, we don't need you coming up sick and missing from here too. Lots of people would be just as concerned, as you and others were with Yvonne. Enjoy what's left of the weekend everyone.



I remember having a troll as a kid. Remember those hard plastic things, big ears, wiggly eyes and a tuff of hair?  No, Yvonne did not have the flu.

So what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## wellington

I loved those trolls. They were back in a couple years ago. People were buying them up left and right. 
We had to do our last Xmas get together on my hubby's side. They always do it way too late in the year for me, or should I say too early Today I cleaned and took my son for his hair cut. I haven't done much house keeping this week with the new chameleon. Had to build his cage and then of course, tweak it once he got in it. You know how that goes, it's never good enough Now I am taking a break, which always includes TFO


----------



## Kerryann

I just got done from being outside for three hours taking down the christmas lights and doing the dirty duty. My hands are still frozen. 
I am glad to hear Jeff is feeling better Jacqui  at least even temporarily.
I made a huge batch of cabbage soup. I had the tortoises out in the bath while I was cutting veggies so they got some snacks. 
I still have to figure out what to make for dinner.. hmmm


----------



## ijmccollum

It'll be roast chicken with lemons and olives here. 

Got the cabbing machine set up in the laundry room, now I need to figure out how to attach the trim saw portion. I can see I am going to need more room sooner than later. Sheesh....does everyone else have more projects than energy too?

Good to hear you got uninterrupted sleep, it can be so restorative. I would love to lose 30 lbs but not like Jeff did. Actually I would be good with 15 lbs, the 10 I put on over the holidays and the 5 that was the goal before the holidays hit. Hope all works out with the drug company. Insurances can really suck sometimes.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> It'll be roast chicken with lemons and olives here.
> 
> Got the cabbing machine set up in the laundry room, now I need to figure out how to attach the trim saw portion. I can see I am going to need more room sooner than later. Sheesh....does everyone else have more projects than energy too?
> 
> Good to hear you got uninterrupted sleep, it can be so restorative. I would love to lose 30 lbs but not like Jeff did. Actually I would be good with 15 lbs, the 10 I put on over the holidays and the 5 that was the goal before the holidays hit. Hope all works out with the drug company. Insurances can really suck sometimes.



Okay you win, mentally eating supper with you. So are the olives in the chicken, next to it or a side?

I would love to lose the 30 myself... plus a heck of a lot more. The insurance company already said no. We are now dealing with the drug comapnies trying to find one that will let us have the meds either free or super super reduced.




Kerryann said:


> .
> I made a huge batch of cabbage soup.



While the other two have me hungry, perhaps if I keep rereading this I can stop being hungry. Sorry that just does not sound good to me. Cabbage raw is okay, but cooked is not my thing. For the frozen hands go find your hubby and slide them hands under his clothing without warning.


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> How far do you end up walking on the track? Your making a quilt? Minestrone sounds good. I just wish we knew for sure this drug company was going to work with us. We have been waiting for news since Wed morning and at that point the Dr had said she already had her person working on getting them. Then we see how well he reacts to them. We were looking at him getting to go back to trucking the first of Feb, but even that is so up in the air.



I don't measure distance or count laps, just walk really fast for half an hour. I am always making a quilt. My mom gave me a couple of boxes of fabric scraps she got at a garage sale, the remains of 40 years or so of sewing projects. I am making 5 different squares from the assorted fabrics. Colors are wild, at least 100 fabrics! I already have enough squares made for 4 throw-size quilts and haven't made a dent in the fabric yet.
I hope the drug company will work with you. Shame on them for selling at such an inflated price in the first place. Cancer sucks


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This morning the local weather guessers said we wouldn't get snow today, but we might get frozen ice crystals. Can someone explain the difference?


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> I don't measure distance or count laps, just walk really fast for half an hour. I am always making a quilt. My mom gave me a couple of boxes of fabric scraps she got at a garage sale, the remains of 40 years or so of sewing projects. I am making 5 different squares from the assorted fabrics. Colors are wild, at least 100 fabrics! I already have enough squares made for 4 throw-size quilts and haven't made a dent in the fabric yet.
> I hope the drug company will work with you. Shame on them for selling at such an inflated price in the first place. Cancer sucks



I think my memory is coming back, were you the one who posted a picture of an awesome block or quilt (can't recall which). Seems it was purples and blues maybe?

Atleast drug companies do work with folks, insurance companies take your money for years and then when you need them they say no. (Can you tell I am having major anger towards the insurance company... Blue Cross and Blue Shield to be exact. Jeff and I pay over $500 a month to them and I am not sure how much the company pays also. I know as lease operators we paid several hundred more each month. I never realized they behaved this way.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> This morning the local weather guessers said we wouldn't get snow today, but we might get frozen ice crystals. Can someone explain the difference?



Snow is white, ice reflects surrounding color? The temp they are made or at what layer in the air they form?


I see Yvonne is online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ijmccollum

I will set you a place at the table. The lemon and olives are cooked with the chicken. And you can can go ahead and have a major B?$&H about the insurances, I got your back. 

Yvonne!!! Yea!


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> I will set you a place at the table. The lemon and olives are cooked with the chicken.



Okay, now I need a recipe please. I love lemons and I really love olives.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne being back is a great thing! I don't, however, envy her the attention Misty is giving her. In that Misty and Ava are of the same soul, I know that Misty has an 8" tongue and a pushy nose which is hard to defend against when one feels weak.


----------



## tortadise

mmmmm olives. My complaint right now is that I ran out of ranch midway through my corny dog eating. Glad to have yvonne back. Moderation/control seems to establish a balance of reality to certain life(tortoise world life). Dont worry jacqui. dont take offense. You have a large control of balance of life than explained.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne being back is a great thing! I don't, however, envy her the attention Misty is giving her. In that Misty and Ava are of the same soul, I know that Misty has an 8" tongue and a pushy nose which is hard to defend against when one feels weak.



Wait til you hear about Misty and her methods of letting Yvonne know just how much she missed her.   I hear pictures are coming too!


Umm yuck got more details of Misty's behavior and the making fun of it has gone right out the window.


----------



## Yvonne G

I won't bore you with what MY bedroom looked like, but suffice it to say she had started on THAT dog bed too. These are the $40 or $50 dog beds...the super sized ones!

She was kind enough to provide a great big hole in the middle of the lawn for me to rake all that "snow" into. You can see her on the right side of the picture, surveying her handywork.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Umm yuck got more details of Misty's behavior and the making fun of it has gone right out the window. [/QUOTE]

Yes, me too. I was hoping she would just be the hyper dog running wild laps of joy.


----------



## tortadise

LOL. She was portraying her unacceptable nature of superiority and the lack of is all.


----------



## Yvonne G

tortadise said:


> LOL. She was portraying her unacceptable nature of superiority and the lack of is all.



She does sort of have a "hauty" look about her!


----------



## tortadise

True canine behavior. Gotta love em .


The real question here yvonne. Is how is your "hauty", or realistic feelings now? Are you ok? We dont want any lack there of any yvonne scenarios here now!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm really quite ok. I'm a little weak for not having eaten in four days, but I went all around and checked everybody out when I got home and even took Misty for a run in the pasture so she'd leave me alone.


----------



## pdrobber

So glad to hear you're okay.


----------



## wellington

Glad to see you feeling better and back home and on TFO where you belong Incase you haven't figured it out yet. Everyone that knows you missed you and Jacqui, well lets just say, next time (hopefully there isn't a next time) you need to call her. She was def in a panic. As for Misty, well, just gotta love how they show their love and concern for us human folk


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Welcome back Yvonne! I am glad you are ok! Naughty Misty!


----------



## pugsandkids

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Welcome back Yvonne! I am glad you are ok! Naughty Misty!



Exactly!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be roast chicken with lemons and olives here.
> 
> Got the cabbing machine set up in the laundry room, now I need to figure out how to attach the trim saw portion. I can see I am going to need more room sooner than later. Sheesh....does everyone else have more projects than energy too?
> 
> Good to hear you got uninterrupted sleep, it can be so restorative. I would love to lose 30 lbs but not like Jeff did. Actually I would be good with 15 lbs, the 10 I put on over the holidays and the 5 that was the goal before the holidays hit. Hope all works out with the drug company. Insurances can really suck sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay you win, mentally eating supper with you. So are the olives in the chicken, next to it or a side?
> 
> I would love to lose the 30 myself... plus a heck of a lot more. The insurance company already said no. We are now dealing with the drug comapnies trying to find one that will let us have the meds either free or super super reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I made a huge batch of cabbage soup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While the other two have me hungry, perhaps if I keep rereading this I can stop being hungry. Sorry that just does not sound good to me. Cabbage raw is okay, but cooked is not my thing. For the frozen hands go find your hubby and slide them hands under his clothing without warning.
Click to expand...




I wish I would have seen this earlier 
I love cabbage soup. I make it so thick with the cabbage and veggies it could almost be cabbage stew.




ijmccollum said:


> I will set you a place at the table. The lemon and olives are cooked with the chicken. And you can can go ahead and have a major B?$&H about the insurances, I got your back.
> 
> Yvonne!!! Yea!



I make a scallopini with olives and the pickling sauce from the olive jar. I think the recipe was on my site.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I make a scallopini with olives and the pickling sauce from the olive jar. I think the recipe was on my site.



What is scallopini?

It is such a beautiful night outside. The stars are shining so brightly. Have any of you been able to see them too tonight?


----------



## tortadise

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a scallopini with olives and the pickling sauce from the olive jar. I think the recipe was on my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is scallopini?
> 
> It is such a beautiful night outside. The stars are shining so brightly. Have any of you been able to see them too tonight?
Click to expand...


Not me. Down here for work still in Louisiana. Cloudy, and very rainy it has been. I wish I could see the stars. We got 12" of rain Thursday and a few tornadoes the same day. Complete utter mother nature showing her power down here I tell yah.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a scallopini with olives and the pickling sauce from the olive jar. I think the recipe was on my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is scallopini?
> 
> It is such a beautiful night outside. The stars are shining so brightly. Have any of you been able to see them too tonight?
Click to expand...


It's usually a dish with meat in it. Usually it has olive oil, seasoning, capers, garlic, and lemon juice. Here is the traditional recipe.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chicken-scallopini/
I make it with pasta with olive oil, full olives instead of capers, diced tomatoes, three tablespoons of olive pickling sauce, and minced garlic.

This week one of my dishes will be spaghetti squash spaghetti noodles with a pesto goat cheese sauce.  I am so excited.


----------



## tortadise

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a scallopini with olives and the pickling sauce from the olive jar. I think the recipe was on my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is scallopini?
> 
> It is such a beautiful night outside. The stars are shining so brightly. Have any of you been able to see them too tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually a dish with meat in it. Usually it has olive oil, seasoning, capers, garlic, and lemon juice. Here is the traditional recipe.
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chicken-scallopini/
> I make it with pasta with olive oil, full olives instead of capers, diced tomatoes, three tablespoons of olive pickling sauce, and minced garlic.
> 
> This week one of my dishes will be spaghetti squash spaghetti noodles with a pesto goat cheese sauce.  I am so excited.
Click to expand...


That sounds fantastic. Are you full on vegan vegetarian or will you consume sea creatures type of vegetarian? I was thinking it was a pasta dish with scallops and pannini pasta. mmmmmm


----------



## Kerryann

tortadise said:


> That sounds fantastic. Are you full on vegan vegetarian or will you consume sea creatures type of vegetarian? I was thinking it was a pasta dish with scallops and pannini pasta. mmmmmm



I am a vegetarian but I only buy eggs and cheese from farms rated as organic and noncruel. I also don't buy leathers and fur but I didn't throw out anything we already had.  We only are ground turkey before the switch. My husband is picky.


----------



## tortadise

Well I am a huge picky eater as well. I have found I like ground turkey more than ground beef anyways. I dont get heart burn from the grease. I also love the organic eggs. My neighbor fills me up each week with his chicken, turkey, and fowl eggs. I love the turkey eggs, nice and big and very very good. Im a terrible eater really but most of what I do eat when made at home is from farms surrounding us. Lots of ground wild hog, or turkey. Dont like venicen much. I also get left over produce donated from a local grocery store/farmers market so I eat alot of what the torts get too.

mmmmmm food. Damnit your making me hungry now.


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh Yvonne, it's just puppy love....and welcome back by the way. Jacqui had all she could do to keep us all in line. Actually, she was splendid, accommodating, and helped get us thru your disappearance. Now, no body else disappears okay. And DMJ, check in. 

As follows, a Mediterranean chicken roast;
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon 
1/2tsp turmeric
Whole chicken
2 tsp olive oil 
Large onion
2" piece of fresh ginger
2 1/2 cups chicken stock
2 preserved lemons or fresh cut into wedges
1/2cup black olive
1 tblspn honey
1/4cp chopped cilantro
Salt and ground pepper

Preheat oven to 375F
Mix salt, pepper, cinnamon and turmeric in bowl
Rub mixture over chicken

Heat oil in pan
SautÃ©e chicken in pan, turning till all sides are golden brown
Transfer chicken to oven proof pan

Add onion, grated ginger, sautÃ©ed for 3 min
Add chicken stock and bring to boil 
Pour mix over chicken
Cover and bake for 30 min

Remove chicken from oven
And add lemons, olives and honey

Return to oven and bake for 45 min uncovered 

Stir in cilantro, check seasoning
And serve.

Bon appetite!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yummy, food talk . We were at our friends for dinner and it was a fully vegan meal with falafel's and Tahini and some sort of lebonese soup. It was wonderful and I am stuffed! When Rob first started his vegan diet he brought his own meals when we went to friends but now going into his third month every one of our friends is supporting him and cooking vegan meals when we come over or sending recipes they like and want us to try. I think it is so nice!

Strange thing happened... I was on TFO on my phone at my friends house and I was showing them tortoises. Ok, I was showing the hot 49ers guy with his giant sully. But, the strange thing is that every time I tried to post it bounced me off of the forum and I had to log back in. So annoying! I actually stopped logging in because I was afraid I was going to accidentally get banned!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And how can you not love the Niners?
Hey Atlanta, we're coming to your house and I just know you'll like our house warming gift, a big fat goose egg for you.


I've had a hankerin for falafels for 6 months non. I miss the markets I was in in the 80's where everyone sold them. Karen has never had one and I'm determined to find someplace that really knows how to make a good one.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ugh!!! I can't sleep! I watched thiis past week's episode of 'the office' and it was about lice and my head won't stop itching! I have never had lice and am terrified by even the thought of it! Yuck!


----------



## turtlelubber

Even if u do have lice, it's not insanely horrible...... So don't sweat so much I had lice once and it's not that bad


Has anyone seen the hgtv dream home?? I want it sooooo bad!!!!!! I'm not old enough to enter (you have to be 18 I'm 16) so my mom is entering 2wice a day for me!!! I want it sooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll tell u if I win it lol


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning 
I'm already awake and ready to go . The weekends aren't long enough. 
I guess I must have really worked hard yesterday my everything is sore 
We only got like half the tubs done yesterday and taken down so that will be on the agenda once we are home from work.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

turtlelubber said:


> Even if u do have lice, it's not insanely horrible...... So don't sweat so much I had lice once and it's not that bad
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the hgtv dream home?? I want it sooooo bad!!!!!! I'm not old enough to enter (you have to be 18 I'm 16) so my mom is entering 2wice a day for me!!! I want it sooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll tell u if I win it lol





I hope you win. Those houses are really beautiful. I remember they had one in North Carolina which is where I have always wanted to live and it was unbelievably beautiful!!


----------



## Edna

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh!!! I can't sleep! I watched thiis past week's episode of 'the office' and it was about lice and my head won't stop itching! I have never had lice and am terrified by even the thought of it! Yuck!



I taught for 14 years in a place where head lice were ubiquitous (in the students) and I'm really good at head checks. Our nurse there did head checks on teachers all the time because, yes, when we think about head lice our scalps start to itch. Come on over; a head check is very reassuring. 
Do you blow-dry your hair? Lice, nits, and eggs have very limited temperature requirements and blow-drying is enough to keep them from living on your head.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Edna said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!!! I can't sleep! I watched thiis past week's episode of 'the office' and it was about lice and my head won't stop itching! I have never had lice and am terrified by even the thought of it! Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I taught for 14 years in a place where head lice were ubiquitous (in the students) and I'm really good at head checks. Our nurse there did head checks on teachers all the time because, yes, when we think about head lice our scalps start to itch. Come on over; a head check is very reassuring.
> Do you blow-dry your hair? Lice, nits, and eggs have very limited temperature requirements and blow-drying is enough to keep them from living on your head.
Click to expand...


I don't blow dry my hair because it is really short. I think it was just the tv show making me itch but I am going to blow dry my hair after my shower, thanks!!

Good Morning Everyone . 
Yvonne- are you able to eat yet?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lizzie:

I haven't seen the current one, however I've seen past houses. Good luck, I've got my fingers crossed that you win!!!! It's hard to type, but I'm using a couple toes as substitutes.

Erin: I had my daughter stop at McDonalds on the way home for one of their 39 cent burgers. I was just craving one!!!! Turns out they now cost .99.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> When Rob first started his vegan diet he brought his own meals when we went to friends but now going into his third month every one of our friends is supporting him and cooking vegan meals when we come over or sending recipes they like and want us to try. I think it is so nice!
> 
> I actually stopped logging in because I was afraid I was going to accidentally get banned!!!



You have some great friends from the sound of it.

If you ever get banned, we would let you back in. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> And how can you not love the Niners?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a hankerin for falafels for 6 months non.





It's easy not to like the Niners.  I tend to like the ones that are animals. 

Okay so what are those?


----------



## Kerryann

Edna said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!!! I can't sleep! I watched thiis past week's episode of 'the office' and it was about lice and my head won't stop itching! I have never had lice and am terrified by even the thought of it! Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I taught for 14 years in a place where head lice were ubiquitous (in the students) and I'm really good at head checks. Our nurse there did head checks on teachers all the time because, yes, when we think about head lice our scalps start to itch. Come on over; a head check is very reassuring.
> Do you blow-dry your hair? Lice, nits, and eggs have very limited temperature requirements and blow-drying is enough to keep them from living on your head.
Click to expand...


Good to know, lice could never live on my head. With hair down to my waist I blow dry daily for almost 20 minutes


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Do you blow-dry your hair? Lice, nits, and eggs have very limited temperature requirements and blow-drying is enough to keep them from living on your head.



Now I did not know that.




ijmccollum said:


> As follows, a Mediterranean chicken roast;



Thank you!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yummy, food talk . We were at our friends for dinner and it was a fully vegan meal with falafel's and Tahini and some sort of lebonese soup. It was wonderful and I am stuffed! When Rob first started his vegan diet he brought his own meals when we went to friends but now going into his third month every one of our friends is supporting him and cooking vegan meals when we come over or sending recipes they like and want us to try. I think it is so nice!
> 
> Strange thing happened... I was on TFO on my phone at my friends house and I was showing them tortoises. Ok, I was showing the hot 49ers guy with his giant sully. But, the strange thing is that every time I tried to post it bounced me off of the forum and I had to log back in. So annoying! I actually stopped logging in because I was afraid I was going to accidentally get banned!!!



I love falafels. We live in an area that is mostly Chaldean and Jewish so there are restaurants all around here with falafels. I love fattoush salad too. I actually have a great baked falafel recipe. You bake it in the oven using a mini cupcake pan. They are mostly made out of chick peas so they are high in fiber and protein.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui- falafel's are kind of like chick pea pattie's with herbs and spices mixed in and they are usually served in a wrap with Tahini or I use a little ranch dressing with cucumbers, lettuce and tomatoes. 

It's 50 degrees here!! Birds are singing, and it smells like spring!! It is crazy!!


----------



## Jacqui

Chick peas just don't sound good to me. 

The sun may be shining here, but it's only 6 degrees. Can you guess who keeps putting off taking the dogs for their walk?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, the chickpeas are precooked, mixed with spices, and fried. Keep in mind I am a big carnivore. I think everything tastes good as sausage, it's all about the spice.


----------



## pdrobber

just ordered a burger. avocado, bacon, mushrooms, grilled onions, cheddar, lettuce, tomato, fries.  with a coconut, banana, soy milk and honey smoothie.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Chick peas just don't sound good to me.
> 
> The sun may be shining here, but it's only 6 degrees. Can you guess who keeps putting off taking the dogs for their walk?



The falafels are really amazing. I have them put garlic sauce instead of tahini on my falafels because it is lower in calories and packs a lot of flavor. Also to add to Ken's point about the sausage of sorts, anything deep fried is probably going to be tasty. 
My sissy dogs wouldn't go out without their jackets on and would only go out to potty and then want to be right back in the warm house. Yes, I have city dogs. It's going to be 30 degrees today and after it being almost 70 on Friday and 65 on Saturday it feels bitterly cold.


----------



## Jacqui

My dogs love going out in the cold, especially if there is snow to be had. They would die of embarassment, if I tried to make them wear clothes.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I found my best friend!!!! Yvonne is a live!! Sadly she is in the hospital.  At this time I have no further information, because by the time I located her and we had just finished our "Hi!"s she had to hang up to talk to a person who came into her room. More updates will follow.



LOL! How nice to get me off the hook. I had to hang up or vomit all over the phone!


----------



## Kerryann

All of this talk of middle eastern food made me crave fattoush so that's what I am eating now for lunch.

I remembered as I was walking over for lunch, this week kicks off the north American international auto show here in Detroit. I am taking clients Wednesday and Thursday. I can't wait to go. We go earlier than the public so we get access to the high end cars like the ferrari's and maseratis.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> LOL! How nice to get me off the hook. I had to hang up or vomit all over the phone!



Hey Lady I was very unsure of just how much I should be telling folks. I do try to respect privacy of others.  I figured the vomit part was a nice discretionary thing.




Kerryann said:


> All of this talk of middle eastern food made me crave fattoush so that's what I am eating now for lunch.



That is what?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! How nice to get me off the hook. I had to hang up or vomit all over the phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lady I was very unsure of just how much I should be telling folks. I do try to respect privacy of others.  I figured the vomit part was a nice discretionary thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this talk of middle eastern food made me crave fattoush so that's what I am eating now for lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what?
Click to expand...




a salad made up of romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, baked pita chips, parsley, and a dressing made of lemon juice, white wine vinegar, salt, lemon pepper, onion flakes, celery salt, garlic powder, and olive oil.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Um.... It is really eerie feeling here!!! It is 52 degrees!! The snow is melting all over the place and I can see my front lawn!! Also the sun is as bright as a spring day! It kind of gives me that ice water feeling in my spine like bigger consequences will have to be paid for this day of heaven but in the meantime I am going running! See ya!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> a salad made up of romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, baked pita chips, parsley, and a dressing made of lemon juice, white wine vinegar, salt, lemon pepper, onion flakes, celery salt, garlic powder, and olive oil.



A salad, I have heard of those things.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've heard that many of those ingredients are not good for tortoisesâ€¦. 


I'm watching the movie, â€œContagion". It's a fun movie to watch with a runny nose.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> a salad made up of romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, baked pita chips, parsley, and a dressing made of lemon juice, white wine vinegar, salt, lemon pepper, onion flakes, celery salt, garlic powder, and olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A salad, I have heard of those things.
Click to expand...


It's so yummy, I promise . I am having my cabbage soup for dinner too. I put it on again before I left so it could warm all day. The house smelling like cabbage soup is the downside.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've heard that many of those ingredients are not good for tortoisesâ€¦.
> 
> 
> I'm watching the movie, â€œContagion". It's a fun movie to watch with a runny nose.





My tortoises make out like bandits I think because I eat salad so much. They start going nuts when they see me standing at the cutting board. They both start banging on the cage and I imagine them like the prisoners hitting the bars with a soup cup. 
The movie contagion is so scary. I worry it could really happen.


----------



## cherylim

All this food talk!

I went for the simple but effective meal tonight. Turkey steaks with mashed carrot and swede. Haven't done it before, but it was nice. Ian had chips (fries) instead of the mashed carrot/swede, so it was a good meal that satisfied both of us.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> All this food talk!
> 
> I went for the simple but effective meal tonight. Turkey steaks with mashed carrot and swede. Haven't done it before, but it was nice. Ian had chips (fries) instead of the mashed carrot/swede, so it was a good meal that satisfied both of us.



Sounds great! I am making a quiche, because I want it!!! Very similar to "because I said so" haha!


----------



## cherylim

I also feel the need to complain to you all. I am in PAIN!

Had a filling done...some time just before Christmas. The hole they were filling was between two teeth, so it couldn't been seen without an x-ray and they had to drill right in to get to it. Apparently it wasn't a pretty sight, as the drill hit the gums a few times...well, you can imagine.

Now, every time I eat on that side of the mouth and bite down on something solid, it really hurts. I seem to be opening up the cuts whenever I do, and now that there's a gap between my teeth for the first time I keep getting food stuck there which I'm not used to.

I keep forgetting, just ate a bit of my turkey steak on that side of my mouth. Ouch. 

Might have to go back to the dentist, and see if they can suggest anything to stop this from happening.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I also feel the need to complain to you all. I am in PAIN!
> 
> Had a filling done...some time just before Christmas. The hole they were filling was between two teeth, so it couldn't been seen without an x-ray and they had to drill right in to get to it. Apparently it wasn't a pretty sight, as the drill hit the gums a few times...well, you can imagine.
> 
> Now, every time I eat on that side of the mouth and bite down on something solid, it really hurts. I seem to be opening up the cuts whenever I do, and now that there's a gap between my teeth for the first time I keep getting food stuck there which I'm not used to.
> 
> I keep forgetting, just ate a bit of my turkey steak on that side of my mouth. Ouch.
> 
> Might have to go back to the dentist, and see if they can suggest anything to stop this from happening.


You might have an infection  sorry! I would request antibiotics.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> You might have an infection  sorry! I would request antibiotics.



Hm...perhaps. I've been looking and there's nothing visible on the outside - my teeth look fine from what I can see, but it's a molar pretty far back so I can't see properly. Might be infected inside?

I'll get booked in again, and see what they say. I can't imagine it's supposed to be like this. I had no pain at all until they gave me the filling!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might have an infection  sorry! I would request antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm...perhaps. I've been looking and there's nothing visible on the outside - my teeth look fine from what I can see, but it's a molar pretty far back so I can't see properly. Might be infected inside?
> 
> I'll get booked in again, and see what they say. I can't imagine it's supposed to be like this. I had no pain at all until they gave me the filling!
Click to expand...


When I went in for a painful molar they said it was infected and put me on antibiotics for 7 day's before they would touch it. The pain was gone in 3 days after I started antibiotics. Also ibuprofen may help it feel better.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> I also feel the need to complain to you all. I am in PAIN!
> 
> Had a filling done...some time just before Christmas. The hole they were filling was between two teeth, so it couldn't been seen without an x-ray and they had to drill right in to get to it. Apparently it wasn't a pretty sight, as the drill hit the gums a few times...well, you can imagine.
> 
> Now, every time I eat on that side of the mouth and bite down on something solid, it really hurts. I seem to be opening up the cuts whenever I do, and now that there's a gap between my teeth for the first time I keep getting food stuck there which I'm not used to.
> 
> I keep forgetting, just ate a bit of my turkey steak on that side of my mouth. Ouch.
> 
> Might have to go back to the dentist, and see if they can suggest anything to stop this from happening.



I had the same thing happen to me over the summer. I had a filling done and then I started having a ton of pain on that side of my mouth. It started hurting first when I was eating and then it turned into a constant pain. Unfortunately I was 7 hours north when the pain started so I suffered for a week. When I got home I was sure I needed a root canal so I went to one of my besties and he did an xray which showed no issue. Then he tested my teeth and said the off set was causing the pain. For me the dentist had to resurface the teeth.


----------



## cherylim

Thanks to both of you. Definitely worth going back then.

I've been thinking 'it's probably just the cuts', and avoiding going back in case I have to pay out again. On the hunt for painkillers now, but I don't use them usually as they make me feel very nauseas. Seeing if Ian has any.


----------



## Kerryann

When I went back the dentist didn't charge me because he said he should have done it right in the first place  sooo you can hope for that


----------



## cherylim

Yes, that might happen. The dentist that I saw for the filling was a different one to the one that x-rayed me and found out I needed one. I walked in, sat in the chair and she looked around my mouth said... "Wow...you do have a small mouth. This will be difficult to reach. I'm going to need you to keep your mouth open as wide as possible".

All the way through, she was being honest about the damage the drill was doing and wasn't hiding the fact that there was a fair bit of blood, so she must have known there was a risk at least. Hopefully that will work in my favour.

I had far too many adult teeth, including a lovely set of vampire fangs that had to be surgically removed when I was 13. I think I still have too many now, which is why they're all so tight together and why a dentist I had a few years ago was so confused to see the scars from some of the removals. He had to check with me if I'd ever had any teeth out, and count them again to be sure he'd not gone wrong. Obviously it's not easy to see the scars inside my mouth, so at least I don't notice them, but I think dentists worry a bit when they see what they're up against!

I'm now dosed up on cold and flu tablets...the only things we could find with paracetamol in.


----------



## Jacqui

Hope they work for your teeth.


----------



## cherylim

Pain-free, and going to bed! I don't even feel ill, which is good. Drowsy, though - I'll sleep well. Goodnight, all!


----------



## ijmccollum

I so did not need to hear about the dentist horror stories, I have a dentist appointment tomorrow and it entails something going on between two molars and cavity I had filled a couple of months ago as well as cap right next door.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> I so did not need to hear about the dentist horror stories, I have a dentist appointment tomorrow and it entails something going on between two molars and cavity I had filled a couple of months ago as well as cap right next door.



Sorry, I hate the dentist . I have three things that need to be done in my mouth and I just keep rescheduling. Of course they cannot be done all at once either because that would be too easy. I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## ijmccollum

Yeh, I think my dentist hates me too! The last cap I had installed took 5 shots of Novocain and it was still touch and go....he even gassed me....still didn't help. Now mind you, I am not a wimp, I have a pretty decent pain threshold so I am beginning to wonder about the dentist -- nice enough guy but [email protected]!

Anyone see "Little Shop Of Horrors".


----------



## Kerryann

I love my dentist. A lot of my girlfriends think he is handsome but I just think he's a great dentist. 
Tonight I had to stop at the vets office to get my schnauzer some food At the counter was a lady with a lab that had allergies like my lab. Her whole back was almost bare of fur and she was all clawed up. I knew her lab had allergies because mine has them too and will do the same thing off her meds. She was surprised when I petted her dog when it looked so scary and started talking to me. So then the woman tells me that she didn't want to keep the dog on the medicine prescribed so she had acupuncture done which cost 1k. Well the acupuncture was working but for some reason when the snow melted her dogs allergies came back with a vengeance and she clawed her back hair off (Cici prefers to claw her face off but to each dog their own). I said hmmm Cici's allergies have been worse too with the weathe change........ I told her that I follow the vet's advice and Cici's allergy stays under control  I did tell her that cici was on a hypoallergenic food also. She hadn't had her lab tested for food allergies. I thought I did crazy stuff for my animals haha...


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann, is your dentist the cowboy one?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann, is your dentist the cowboy one?



Not that I know of  I am trying to figure out which one is.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, is your dentist the cowboy one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I know of  I am trying to figure out which one is.
Click to expand...


I remember that conversation was it Maggie's dentist?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got plyers and I can get whiskey, so I recon I could be a dentist! Lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My dentist is an Indian guy with an unnaturally posh british accent that try's to turn everything into an innuendo and his catch phrase is "oh behave".. Last time I was so ready to get out of there and he was all jokey and he was trying to schedule my next appointment, I was so done with him I said haha, ok Austin Powers I'll see you in the 90's and left. I am switching dentists.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, is your dentist the cowboy one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I know of  I am trying to figure out which one is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that conversation was it Maggie's dentist?
Click to expand...

Whew.. I was wondering if I gossiped about my friend that's a dental specialist who wears cowboy boots to make him look taller 

The austin powers dentist sounds funny.  

I like my dentist because he is very strongly opinionated and goes on these hilarious rants. Last time I was there the summer olympics were on and he was all mad about how the olympians must have rich parents who should have made them get jobs. He wanted to know why there were no gold metals for fastest garbage man or nurse with the highest save rate. Also one day that I was there they were showing an obama speech and he went all crazy. He is animated and he makes me laugh.


I forgot to mention that the dentist before him put in a crown that was internally cracked and he called her up screaming because she wouldn't warranty my crown. Then he wouldn't let me pay for the crown a second time at his own loss because he was appalled by one of his own swindling the masses and making them all look bad


----------



## Jacqui

While I don't like going to the dentist and only go when under severe pain, I have to say I have a nice dentist and his asst. The only problem I have is I want to join in on the conversations and you just can't do that while they are working on ya. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got plyers and I can get whiskey, so I recon I could be a dentist! Lol.



Hang up that shingle!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> While I don't like going to the dentist and only go when under severe pain, I have to say I have a nice dentist and his asst. The only problem I have is I want to join in on the conversations and you just can't do that while they are working on ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got plyers and I can get whiskey, so I recon I could be a dentist! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang up that shingle!
Click to expand...




I am liking the whiskey part


----------



## Yvonne G

I like my dentist. He's a real cowboy in real life, with a couple of herds of cattle up in the foot hills. And boy, does he ever look good in his Lee jeans! Maggie: What say you about Monte?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I like my dentist. He's a real cowboy in real life, with a couple of herds of cattle up in the foot hills. And boy, does he ever look good in his Lee jeans! Maggie: What say you about Monte?



Oh, it was you who had the cowboy dentist! Everyone has good dentist stories I am so switching! I hope my new dentist goes on rants and is hot:- )


----------



## cherylim

Sorry for starting the dentist talk!

I had the same dentist throughout my childhood. He was really patronising, and spoke to me like I was a little baby. I started seeing him when I was 6 or 7, but I was a smart kid and I felt patronised a lot so I figured it was normal. At 8 or 9, I still let it slide. I was still seeing him into my early teenage years, and he was still talking to me like I was three. That was when I realised it was just how he spoke, and it had never been anything to do with age. Shortly after that, he sent me on to the more 'professional' dentists to deal with my excess teeth and fangs.

When I moved away, I went for private dental care. The guy was a bit rude, didn't say a lot, made a comment about 'Have you ever considered braces...? Oh, you've had them', and would charge more than five times what I'd pay for an NHS dental checkup just to look in my mouth for ten seconds and tell me everything was fine. When I moved back to the NHS because I couldn't justify spending Â£100 per minute, I got a thorough checkup for Â£17.50 which is when the need for a filling was noticed. The dentists are thorough and friendly, so I'm finally happy with my dental treatment, but just need to get the filling sorted out!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO! 

My friends fly to Costa Rica for dental work. They say it is cheap and really good and then they lay on a beach for a couple days and fly home. Sounds good to me .


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning 
My drive to work was almost two hours to get to work today. Where do I work? LA? I think it's auto show traffic but it's not even open to the public yet.


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...so where's Jacqui this a.m. Normally its Jacqui who puts up the "good morning" post! I hope this doesn't mean something's wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava would be in so much trouble if Karen were homeâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Ok...so where's Jacqui this a.m. Normally its Jacqui who puts up the "good morning" post! I hope this doesn't mean something's wrong.



I was thinking the same thing. I hope she is just sleeping in.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ava would be in so much trouble if Karen were homeâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 35873



Awww, I want to lay next Ava!


We allow our dog's on the couchâ€¦






But I have no idea where this cat came from!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Erin: I love the kitty!!! Poor, long suffering little doofus!


Ken: What's that that she chewed? She looks either like she knows she's done something wrong, or she's very, very cold!

My daughter took care of my animals while I was gone and do you know what she had the nerve, I say, the NERVE to tell me? She said that Misty is spoiled! Now I ask you.

And on another subject...There's poop missing from the cat box. But there's a clue left behind. Call in the CSI team for printing. Misty says it wasn't her, but I'm not sure I believe her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ava was only guilty of being on the couch. The hole in the pillow was from a cat that likes pillow tags. He lays on his side, tag in mouth, front paws dug in, and bunny kicks the pillow until he wins. Ava got up earlier than usual today and her poor bones just had to have the padding of the couch. She always curls up on Karen's side, never my side.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Erin: I love the kitty!!! Poor, long suffering little doofus!
> 
> 
> Ken: What's that that she chewed? She looks either like she knows she's done something wrong, or she's very, very cold!
> 
> My daughter took care of my animals while I was gone and do you know what she had the nerve, I say, the NERVE to tell me? She said that Misty is spoiled! Now I ask you.
> 
> And on another subject...There's poop missing from the cat box. But there's a clue left behind. Call in the CSI team for printing. Misty says it wasn't her, but I'm not sure I believe her.



Hmmm... I am sure she will say it was another dog. 
I love the cute puppy pics


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok...I'm going to the store. Anybody want me to bring them back anything?


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Ok...I'm going to the store. Anybody want me to bring them back anything?



No but I need someone to figure out what my intern should do.. I had plans for him to file but the office I need him to file in is locked and the girl with the keys is MIA... hmmm I just sent him on menial errand but he will be back soon.. 

Did we find Jacqui yet or do we need another man hunt?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...so where's Jacqui this a.m. Normally its Jacqui who puts up the "good morning" post! I hope this doesn't mean something's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I hope she is just sleeping in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ava would be in so much trouble if Karen were homeâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 35873
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, I want to lay next Ava!
> 
> 
> We allow our dog's on the couchâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have no idea where this cat came from!!
Click to expand...





What kind of amazon is that black one?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

She is a great Dane and she is still growing


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> She is a great Dane and she is still growing



I thought it was a mega lab 
She is sooooo cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

From what I've seen on the Internet machine, those Great Danes get very big.


----------



## Jacqui

Well the insurance company is now willing to cover Jeff's cancer meds. We just have to pay the monthly copay of $1,295 (or roughly all the money Jeff makes each month).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Co-pay!?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Well the insurance company is now willing to cover Jeff's cancer meds. We just have to pay the monthly copay of $1,295 (or roughly all the money Jeff makes each month).



 Do they realize they are crazy? Do you have a maximum out of pocket? You can send me your insurance contract information and I can look through it to make sure they aren't able to charge you more than allowed. If you are holding the insurance through his company their HR person should have the plan details for you to review.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Is that a one time fee? You might have a deductible that you have to meet, but I would think with Jeff's doctor's appointments and hospital stay you would have met it. If you need help, I can actually help you. In my former life I was a C.P.C.U. Designated Insurance Agent. I specialized in large construction risks but I know health insurance. I have to take continuing education classes every year to maintain my designation and license so I am current on new stuff too.


And p.s. I was worried about you!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Hello all! how is every one? sorry i have not been on for a while. Life got a bit busy in our house and before I knew it, the summer was over and I hadn't been on in moths!


----------



## Jacqui

I think they get around it because it's a "specialty" drug. Hey, at first they were not approving any of the drug costs. This is what they (BCBS insurance) think we should pay each month and Jeff could be on it for 3 years. Tomorrow we are going into Lincoln to take paperwork in, so hopefully the advocate person at the cancer center can find somebody who will basically sponsor us so we only have to pay $40 a month. It's been so much fun this last week just trying to get him started on meds. Once we get the meds, it's the start of a new round of fun and games seeing how bad he has diarrhea and vomiting (this is basically a chemo program via a daily pill). Just the two things a long haul truckdriver wants to deal with.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh, that is great news regarding the advocate! I use a IVIG advocate for the kids and they are so helpful and human! I helped my friend who had breast cancer this past year but thankfully is in remission. She had chemo and had a port in her chest and her port got infected twice. So I think doing the treatment via pill is better. 

Did anyone else hear that Tom Cruise believes he was put on earth to save humans from tiny aliens that live in our body?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh, that is great news regarding the advocate! I use a IVIG advocate for the kids and they are so helpful and human! I helped my friend who had breast cancer this past year but thankfully is in remission. She had chemo and had a port in her chest and her port got infected twice. So I think doing the treatment via pill is better.
> 
> Did anyone else hear that Tom Cruise believes he was put on earth to save humans from tiny aliens that live in our body?



Erin is that the lady who had the tortoise?

Are you serious about Tom Cruise?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I have BCBS... not my favorite insurance company! Insurance companies can add so much stress to the healing process.


----------



## Yvonne G

Whoo hoo!!! Jacqui is NOT in the land of the missing. Sorry I was so selfish, but I was worried I was going to have to be here moderating all by my lonesome. Me, Me, Me!!!

I hope the meds work for Jeff, Jacqui.

And since none of you asked me to bring anything for you from the store, I only got two Milky Way bars and I'm keeping them all to myself. Pht-t-t-t!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> Whoo hoo!!! Jacqui is NOT in the land of the missing. Sorry I was so selfish, but I was worried I was going to have to be here moderating all by my lonesome. Me, Me, Me!!!
> 
> I hope the meds work for Jeff, Jacqui.
> 
> And since none of you asked me to bring anything for you from the store, I only got two Milky Way bars and I'm keeping them all to myself. Pht-t-t-t!



Oh now I am really craving a candy bar!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that is great news regarding the advocate! I use a IVIG advocate for the kids and they are so helpful and human! I helped my friend who had breast cancer this past year but thankfully is in remission. She had chemo and had a port in her chest and her port got infected twice. So I think doing the treatment via pill is better.
> 
> Did anyone else hear that Tom Cruise believes he was put on earth to save humans from tiny aliens that live in our body?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin is that the lady who had the tortoise?
> 
> Are you serious about Tom Cruise?
Click to expand...

No, she did not have a tortoise and so true about Tom Cruise!!!
Yvonne, I lost all control when I went to the store and got a KING size symphony bar!!! Yum! Now I am a little nauseas and feel guilty, but it was soooo worth it!!




Melly-n-shorty said:


> I have BCBS... not my favorite insurance company! Insurance companies can add so much stress to the healing process.



I have BCBS too and they are wonderful when no one is sick


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lol that is the key! don't get sick, or get diagnosed with anything.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have BCBS too and they are wonderful when no one is sick



  




emysemys said:


> I hope the meds work for Jeff, Jacqui.
> 
> And since none of you asked me to bring anything for you from the store, I only got two Milky Way bars and I'm keeping them all to myself. Pht-t-t-t!



You mean you won't even share with me? I thought we were friends. 

The meds won't cure him, just buys some time if we are lucky. Without it within one year there is a 87% chance it will be back without the meds. 93% within three years. Once it's back it won't be just a cut it out like it was this time, most likely it will go after the liver or lymph nodes. Even with the meds, the best he could even dream for is 10 yrs. to survive.


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Did anyone else hear that Tom Cruise believes he was put on earth to save humans from tiny aliens that live in our body?


[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOdF_3RIXJ4[/video]


But I prefer this one.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else hear that Tom Cruise believes he was put on earth to save humans from tiny aliens that live in our body?
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOdF_3RIXJ4[/video]
> 
> 
> But I prefer this one.
Click to expand...

The first vid is creepy and the second one wouldn't load


----------



## Kerryann

My husband is trying to save one of our African clawed frogs right now. He just told me the procedure to euthanize it if it doesn't get better.  Typically we bury our dead within 48 hours but the ground is frozen.. so he is worrying about that too. I assured him the frog isn't a Jew but he's pretty sure since he was raised by him the frog is.... Apparently the frog can't go up to get air in the normal tank. He has had bloat for a long time. We rescued him and nursed him back to health but then the bloat set in a few months later and we have been treating him to keep his kidneys from failing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wouldn't the frog be Jewish from its mothers side?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wouldn't the frog be Jewish from its mothers side?



Ohh good argument Ken... You are right. I say he goes in the freezer until spring


----------



## Jacqui

Compromise, bury him in a flower pot of dirt and them come spring you could bury the pot of dirt.... or leave as is and plant some Ranunculus plants in it. The name Ranunculus is Late Latin for "little frog," from rana "frog" and a diminutive ending.


----------



## Kerryann

No dice.. he reminded me that we agreed all children would be raised Jewish and the animals are our hairy/scaled children so they fall under that agreement. 
The best part was when he looked at me and actually thought about it.. 




Jacqui said:


> Compromise, bury him in a flower pot of dirt and them come spring you could bury the pot of dirt.... or leave as is and plant some Ranunculus plants in it. The name Ranunculus is Late Latin for "little frog," from rana "frog" and a diminutive ending.



That is a really cute idea.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Please tell me, (even if you lie) that there was no circumcision involved.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> You mean you won't even share with me? I thought we were friends.
> 
> The meds won't cure him, just buys some time if we are lucky. Without it within one year there is a 87% chance it will be back without the meds. 93% within three years. Once it's back it won't be just a cut it out like it was this time, most likely it will go after the liver or lymph nodes. Even with the meds, the best he could even dream for is 10 yrs. to survive.



(Whispers and covers the screen: Sh-h-h-h, Jacqui...that's why I got two!)

Oh, Jacqui. How awful. How old is Jeff?

I'm 75 and my mom and her mom both died in their 80's. It gives me a lot to think about, but doesn't seem to prey on my mind. I guess I've accepted it. But to have cancer like Jeff does and not be able to do anything about it? M-mmmm I just don't know what to say. If you ever want to talk, you now have my phone number.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Please tell me, (even if you lie) that there was no circumcision involved.



It's says a lot about us, but I will admit my first thoughts ran some what along those same lines. Sorry I know that is not PC thinking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The most PC I am is I vote.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> (Whispers and covers the screen: Sh-h-h-h, Jacqui...that's why I got two!)
> 
> Oh, Jacqui. How awful. How old is Jeff?



I thought you got two... one for the right hand and one for the left. 

Jeff just turned 58. He celebrated his birthday in the hospital.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Please tell me, (even if you lie) that there was no circumcision involved.



No no.. ceremonial bris... 
I can't talk about that... it makes my husband queasy. We volunteered with a girl named Bris a few years ago and I thought he was going to have a cow. He kept whispering to me.. who would name their kid that?? I told him many many times that her parents probably didn't know what it meant. 
Here's our little friend in his hospital tank. He looks very lonely. His name is elmo.. we named him before it was found out his namesake was having relations with underage boys.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I told him many many times that her parents probably didn't know what it meant.
> Here's our little friend in his hospital tank. He looks very lonely. His name is elmo.. we named him before it was found out his namesake was having relations with underage boys.



I would not know it meant that either.

Ummm lost me on the Elmo comment. I thought he was a moppet.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told him many many times that her parents probably didn't know what it meant.
> Here's our little friend in his hospital tank. He looks very lonely. His name is elmo.. we named him before it was found out his namesake was having relations with underage boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not know it meant that either.
> 
> Ummm lost me on the Elmo comment. I thought he was a moppet.
Click to expand...


Bris is the ceremony they hold when the circumcise a baby boy. I wouldn't have known either if I hadn't seen pictures from one.. and then a lot of screaming about how he thinks he still has memories of it and to put the pictures away. I saw those the first time I met Mikes mom.. after about 3 weeks of dating. yep.. I married into that madness 
Elmo is from sesame street. the guy who was elmo had to resign after a bunch of boys came forward about who he chooses to be his special friends.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> The most PC I am is I vote.



I am not even PC when I vot as I alway's vote for the Libertarian.




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told him many many times that her parents probably didn't know what it meant.
> Here's our little friend in his hospital tank. He looks very lonely. His name is elmo.. we named him before it was found out his namesake was having relations with underage boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not know it meant that either.
> 
> Ummm lost me on the Elmo comment. I thought he was a moppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bris is the ceremony they hold when the circumcise a baby boy. I wouldn't have known either if I hadn't seen pictures from one.. and then a lot of screaming about how he thinks he still has memories of it and to put the pictures away. I saw those the first time I met Mikes mom.. after about 3 weeks of dating. yep.. I married into that madness
> Elmo is from sesame street. the guy who was elmo had to resign after a bunch of boys came forward about who he chooses to be his special friends.
Click to expand...


I alway's thought for sure that Mr. Rogers was a pedo. But I guess not. Sorry Mr. Rogers.




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told him many many times that her parents probably didn't know what it meant.
> Here's our little friend in his hospital tank. He looks very lonely. His name is elmo.. we named him before it was found out his namesake was having relations with underage boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not know it meant that either.
> 
> Ummm lost me on the Elmo comment. I thought he was a moppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bris is the ceremony they hold when the circumcise a baby boy. I wouldn't have known either if I hadn't seen pictures from one.. and then a lot of screaming about how he thinks he still has memories of it and to put the pictures away. I saw those the first time I met Mikes mom.. after about 3 weeks of dating. yep.. I married into that madness
> Elmo is from sesame street. the guy who was elmo had to resign after a bunch of boys came forward about who he chooses to be his special friends.
Click to expand...


I alway's thought for sure that Mr. Rogers was a pedo. But I guess not. Sorry Mr. Rogers.


I a really sorry Elmo is sick! He is really cool looking!


----------



## Jacqui

But Elmo isn't, just the guy who was his voice. Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.  I did mean SStreet not moppets. I was always more a Grouch fan myself. Liked Snuffy, too.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> But Elmo isn't, just the guy who was his voice. Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.  I did mean SStreet not moppets. I was always more a Grouch fan myself. Liked Snuffy, too.



I think they just haven't replaced elmo with anyone else to do the voice. 
If Elmo dies snuffy will be the last frog standing. We had Kermit, piggy (was mrs piggy but grew up to be a boy), elmo, snuffy, and ernie.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sheesh, I am worried about a lot of sick torts right now. Do you remember that huge sulcata that got sick. It was the daughter of the owners who was posting and they had had it for years. I think its name was Honey or something.. The daughter kept having the vet come to the house and it ended up passing away while soaking? Well, that one has alway's stayed with me. I cried that day and still think about that poor tort.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sheesh, I am worried about a lot of sick torts right now. Do you remember that huge sulcata that got sick. It was the daughter of the owners who was posting and they had had it for years. I think its name was Honey or something.. The daughter kept having the vet come to the house and it ended up passing away while soaking? Well, that one has alway's stayed with me. I cried that day and still think about that poor tort.



I remember that one.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sheesh, I am worried about a lot of sick torts right now. Do you remember that huge sulcata that got sick. It was the daughter of the owners who was posting and they had had it for years. I think its name was Honey or something.. The daughter kept having the vet come to the house and it ended up passing away while soaking? Well, that one has alway's stayed with me. I cried that day and still think about that poor tort.



Aww that's so sad. 
Also sad, when we turned off the aquarium light snuffie started chirping. He never does that. We may hear them call once a year. He was chirping so loud we could hear him at the other end of the house.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, I am worried about a lot of sick torts right now. Do you remember that huge sulcata that got sick. It was the daughter of the owners who was posting and they had had it for years. I think its name was Honey or something.. The daughter kept having the vet come to the house and it ended up passing away while soaking? Well, that one has alway's stayed with me. I cried that day and still think about that poor tort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's so sad.
> Also sad, when we turned off the aquarium light snuffie started chirping. He never does that. We may hear them call once a year. He was chirping so loud we could hear him at the other end of the house.
Click to expand...


Poor snuffie.

I am watching parenthood, does anyone else watch it? It's my favorite show!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I do! I love it, but I am always a season behind because I watch it on netflix...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I do! I love it, but I am always a season behind because I watch it on netflix...



I love watching my shows on Netflix because I can watch like 3 in a row. I won't give anything away then. It is a great season you will love it.


----------



## Kerryann

I haven't watched that before.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sheesh, I am worried about a lot of sick torts right now. Do you remember that huge sulcata that got sick. It was the daughter of the owners who was posting and they had had it for years. I think its name was Honey or something.. The daughter kept having the vet come to the house and it ended up passing away while soaking? Well, that one has alway's stayed with me. I cried that day and still think about that poor tort.



I thought Carl was sick but it turns out it was just me overreacting -_-


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, I am worried about a lot of sick torts right now. Do you remember that huge sulcata that got sick. It was the daughter of the owners who was posting and they had had it for years. I think its name was Honey or something.. The daughter kept having the vet come to the house and it ended up passing away while soaking? Well, that one has alway's stayed with me. I cried that day and still think about that poor tort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carl was sick but it turns out it was just me overreacting -_-
Click to expand...


Oh good! It's such a relief finding out they are not sick! 

Ugh, snow storm rolling in. I bet there will be no school tomorrow.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do! I love it, but I am always a season behind because I watch it on netflix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching my shows on Netflix because I can watch like 3 in a row. I won't give anything away then. It is a great season you will love it.
Click to expand...


Me too! we dont pay for cable... we just watch netflix and PBS <-- probably should be a nerd smiley.

OMG I cant wait!!! I love so many of the characters on that show! The only problem is... I watch at least a episode a night and before I know it i have watched them all and then I have to wait for what seems like FOREVER for the next season.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh, snow storm rolling in. I bet there will be no school tomorrow.



when there is no school do you ever feel like you have been trapped with no chance of escape? or is it just me?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Melly&shorty, YES! That is exactly how snow day's make me feel!! When we are checking to see if school is cancelled and they are crossing their fingers chanting snow day, snow day.... I am calling in all my favor's upstairs for just 90 minute delay. Haha!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

CtTortoiseMom said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, I am worried about a lot of sick torts right now. Do you remember that huge sulcata that got sick. It was the daughter of the owners who was posting and they had had it for years. I think its name was Honey or something.. The daughter kept having the vet come to the house and it ended up passing away while soaking? Well, that one has alway's stayed with me. I cried that day and still think about that poor tort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Carl was sick but it turns out it was just me overreacting -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good! It's such a relief finding out they are not sick!
> 
> Ugh, snow storm rolling in. I bet there will be no school tomorrow.
Click to expand...


Haha, I noticed one day that his shell was somewhat soft... turns out he's just a normal hatchling haha, and I put him through the drama of a vet visit for nothing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As far as over reacting sick tort threads, I changed the light timer for the baby sulcata. When I got up, his light was on and I thought, â€œWell, I'll have to change that. Then around 8 am he's still in his hide. Odd. 9am still in there and I'm starting to run all worst case scenarios including ones that could not have taken place. 9:30 rolls around and the light turns off. Seems his light was on all night and he was just sleeping in from a late night of partying. That'll teach me to go to bed early.


And on a side note; I won't be hanging out a dentist shingle. Apparently, not everything is legal in Oregon and I'd need a license.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Debatable, I'm not so sure. Glad I'm in Oregon.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Debatable, I'm not so sure. Glad I'm in Oregon.
> 
> View attachment 35943



All the law's they are trying to pass are already state law's in CT. I have reciprocity with other states so i have used that to buy ammo & higher round magazines in other states. The liberal babies in my state are not going to protect my children and it is my responsibility so they are not takin my guns or AR's! 

Good Morning all, it's a snow day, ahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!!!*

No snow here, in fact it's suppose to be almost 50. It's going to be a great day as we are going to Lincoln after Jeff's Dr appt and that means getting to eat some good food. Yes folks, my life revolves around food food glorious food!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning!!!!*
> 
> No snow here, in fact it's suppose to be almost 50. It's going to be a great day as we are going to Lincoln after Jeff's Dr appt and that means getting to eat some good food. Yes folks, my life revolves around food food glorious food!



Good luck at Jeff's appointment! We are supposed to be really cold for the next 10 day's so you are getting my weather and I am getting yours.


----------



## Jacqui

First is just Jeff's normal DR appt. He wants to change one of the current meds, we believe it's due to the new med Jeff will hopefully be getting soon. Paperwork is all gathered and in the truck for the afternoon appt with the Advocate. Fingers crossed we can get this med thing figured out. Would be a big weight off our shoulders and a huge stress lowering.

Our weather will be nice til the weekend and then slowly slide until Monday when it's dropping to 19 for the high. Gives me a couple of days to work more on mulching my grape and flower beds. The highway department cut some trees down along the road and mulched the smaller branches. They took a small load and dumped the mulch up at our burn area. Yesterday I got 32 buckets of it. Hardly a start on what I need. It's cold to work with, but the price is sure right.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> First is just Jeff's normal DR appt. He wants to change one of the current meds, we believe it's due to the new med Jeff will hopefully be getting soon. Paperwork is all gathered and in the truck for the afternoon appt with the Advocate. Fingers crossed we can get this med thing figured out. Would be a big weight off our shoulders and a huge stress lowering.
> 
> Our weather will be nice til the weekend and then slowly slide until Monday when it's dropping to 19 for the high. Gives me a couple of days to work more on mulching my grape and flower beds. The highway department cut some trees down along the road and mulched the smaller branches. They took a small load and dumped the mulch up at our burn area. Yesterday I got 32 buckets of it. Hardly a start on what I need. It's cold to work with, but the price is sure right.



I will keeping you guys in my thoughts. I also hope you are sending some of that nice weather my way 

Today is auto show day. I love going during these days because it's not crowded with t he general public and you get access to all the fancy cars. I have my clients coming in a bit. I am taking them to a fancy lunch and then to the auto show. Somedays, my job rules.... today is one. Other days............ 


Oh I forgot to mention I will take some fab pics and put them in the photos thread 


Oh I also forgot to report that elmo was doing well this morning. I think we are setting up the official hospital tank for him because he did eat a bit last night and looked in better shape this morning. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debatable, I'm not so sure. Glad I'm in Oregon.
> 
> View attachment 35943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the law's they are trying to pass are already state law's in CT. I have reciprocity with other states so i have used that to buy ammo & higher round magazines in other states. The liberal babies in my state are not going to protect my children and it is my responsibility so they are not takin my guns or AR's!
> 
> Good Morning all, it's a snow day, ahhhhhhhh!!!
Click to expand...


You both are people after my own heart. Last summer there was a serious threat of race riots in Detroit. I had mapped my way to get out of the city quickest not using freeways. I have a 9mm with three 14 round mags locked in my truck. I wasn't sure I had enough to escape if everything went to hell down here.


Since my clients aren't here yet, I will tell you this interesting story (to me anyways). There is a holocaust survivor at the Jewish Community Center that we drive back to his Schul or temple often. He is the neatest guy. He grew up in Germany and was a teenager when the holocaust began. After he was freed he wandered Europe for several years, immigrated to the states and when to rabbinical school. He ended up finding in the 80s that only one member of his family survived, his sister who was living in Europe. They never even found extended family that survived. We saw him this weekend and he was saying to us that some of the trends of country are reminding him of the way it was in Germany right before the holocaust began (not so much related to the gun thing alone but it was one example). He said he was old and frail now and couldn't live through another scenario like that. He was talking about the similarities and I will be honest, it was scary.


----------



## Yvonne G

That was lucky. When they chop up the trees here they automatically shoot it into the back of a truck and haul it away. I'd LOVE to have some of that. Especially the eucalyptus mulch.

I've been piddle-pharting around inside the house because its still too cold to go out. I went out early and fed and cleaned up the horse and chipped off the ice in her water tub, then I came in and chopped up the food for the baby tortoises. And now here I sit talking to all of you! Yesterday, once the sun got high enough to melt the ice, it was a beautiful day. I actually had to take off my jacket. Today looks to be as nice. I have a big day of raking leaves planned. About 3 weeks ago I bought a flat of violas to plant around my front door. The flat is still sitting on Dudley's roof. I'd better plant them soon or they're going to die.

Anyone want to talk trash about Nathan Fillion (spelling??)?


----------



## cherylim

Looks like we're getting the snow here soon, too. It's forecast to start over the next few days. We had a tiny bit on Monday, but that was really just a few flakes.

Now, it's expected to get bad.

I'm babysitting my goddaughter tomorrow, so hoping it doesn't start when I'm there and leave me stranded and unable to get home. Unfortunately, it is going to ruin a lot of plans.

I'd planned bridesmaids dress shopping for this weekend, which meant that Ian's mum and sister were supposed to be travelling from Newcastle on Friday. Snow is already very bad there, and we were hoping it would calm down but now it looks like we'll get it here instead. Even if they could travel, it probably means we'll be stuck here and won't get to the Trafford Centre, which is about an hour away along the motorway in a traffic-heavy area.

Doesn't look like plans are going ahead.

Also, Nathan Fillion is a big name in our house. Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog is a particular favourite.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nathan Fillian, the actor on castle? Why do we hate him?


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't hate him...I LOVE him!!! I just wish he'd try to lose a bit of the thickness around the middle. I saw him for the first time on (I think I have the right name) Firefly a couple months ago and he has gained SO much weight.

I think he's great on Castle. I love the clip they always show where he's looking at his image and says, "I really AM ruggedly handsome!"

Saw him on two awards shows recently and was very glad to see him win his category on the People's Choice Awards.

And, by the way, his TV daughter...O-O-O-O-O-O that complexion!!! She's a real beauty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Chip Kelly is going to be the new head coach of the Philadelphia eagles. It's a sad day here at the cowboy ranchâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

i am back and posting pics of the auto show. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I don't hate him...I LOVE him!!! I just wish he'd try to lose a bit of the thickness around the middle. I saw him for the first time on (I think I have the right name) Firefly a couple months ago and he has gained SO much weight.
> 
> I think he's great on Castle. I love the clip they always show where he's looking at his image and says, "I really AM ruggedly handsome!"
> 
> Saw him on two awards shows recently and was very glad to see him win his category on the People's Choice Awards.
> 
> And, by the way, his TV daughter...O-O-O-O-O-O that complexion!!! She's a real beauty.



Oh ok, I think he is cute too. I don't watch Castle but it does look good.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Chip Kelly is going to be the new head coach of the Philadelphia eagles. It's a sad day here at the cowboy ranchâ€¦



You speak a strange man language.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> About 3 weeks ago I bought a flat of violas to plant around my front door. The flat is still sitting on Dudley's roof. I'd better plant them soon or they're going to die.
> 
> Anyone want to talk trash about Nathan Fillion (spelling??)?



 Actually they may live with the right care all season in those flats. Not that I would ever have first hand knowledge of that.     Or you could ship them to me. The soonest they start showing up here is MArch 17thish. So what color(s) did you get?

Never heard of him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Since my clients aren't here yet, I will tell you this interesting story (to me anyways). There is a holocaust survivor at the Jewish Community Center that we drive back to his Schul or temple often. He is the neatest guy. He grew up in Germany and was a teenager when the holocaust began. After he was freed he wandered Europe for several years, immigrated to the states and when to rabbinical school. He ended up finding in the 80s that only one member of his family survived, his sister who was living in Europe. They never even found extended family that survived. We saw him this weekend and he was saying to us that some of the trends of country are reminding him of the way it was in Germany right before the holocaust began (not so much related to the gun thing alone but it was one example). He said he was old and frail now and couldn't live through another scenario like that. He was talking about the similarities and I will be honest, it was scary.




It is very scary! There is a anti gun commercial that show's a school and children are outside playing and it say's "let's create gun free zones". School's are gun free zones and that is why they are an easy target! These psycho's aren't going to shooting ranges or police stations they are going to unprotected places like mall's, movie theatre's and school's and the only way to protect these area's is by arming ourselves. And for any interested saying AR 15's are military style is very manipulating. They know they are not military grade like M-16's and the like so they are using clever verbage to put a picture this specific picture in your head. 

Ok, I am done. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Yvonne G

The picture gives you the wrong impression. They're actually blue.[/i]


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> The picture gives you the wrong impression. They're actually blue.[/i]



A taste of spring!


----------



## Kerryann

On my way home downtown at the buys station there were six or seven police cars and there were police men all over by the bus station. There was a big bloody spot on the sidewalk. I am thinking someone got stabbed.  What went wrong on the bus that caused violence.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> The picture gives you the wrong impression. They're actually blue.[/i]



Beautiful, much more so than the grey and white I have seen outside all day!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> The picture gives you the wrong impression. They're actually blue.[/i]



So pretty.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So ya think wild caught Mali Uromastix will become more expensive now?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Pretty flowers Yvonne!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So ya think wild caught Mali Uromastix will become more expensive now?



Why? I had to google it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

There are some very angry people in Mali right now.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I think they have US hostages in Mali.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think they have US hostages in Mali.



That's no good 

Elmo is in heaven now  Snuffy is last frog standing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have US hostages in Mali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's no good
> 
> Elmo is in heaven now  Snuffy is last frog standing.
Click to expand...


Jeez, so sorry to hear that .


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jeez, so sorry to hear that .



Thanks, we thought he was doing better. Why do they seem like that before they go?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, so sorry to hear that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, we thought he was doing better. Why do they seem like that before they go?
Click to expand...

I know! I always have wondered that maybe they actually get a little relief before they go??..


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Elmo is in heaven now  Snuffy is last frog standing.



Sorry


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I should hope we all would get a little bliss before we go. It would help with all the pain. 
The â€œrebels" have French contractors held hostage from a joint petroleum plant. The reigning government says they won't negotiate with rebels. I say, call their kids and tell them that.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> Elmo is in heaven now  Snuffy is last frog standing.



Awww so sorry, I was really hoping he would get better. he was a cool looking frog.


I am so sleepy. Got so much done today, I could just fall asleep.... But I promised my four year old I would make her more granola today... I was going to tell her we should wait till tomorrow, but before i could she came up to me and said "I'm so lucky mommy, cause you make the best granola in the whooooooole wooooooorld just for me" who could resist that?

So I am now trying to stay awake waiting for the granola to finish baking...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If you're not watching the PBS show nature about koalas, you should change the channel or use the DVR genie to watch it later. Fun stuff that.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

hahaha I would be embarrassed to tell you what I am watching...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No worriesâ€¦I'm recording Idol.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Im watching star trek voyager.... how is that for nerdy?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Embarrassing.... I just finished a book called "Single in Suburbia" Hahahahaha!! I can only read chick lit at night to turn my brain off!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Embarrassing.... I just finished a book called "Single in Suburbia" Hahahahaha!! I can only read chick lit at night to turn my brain off!



hahaha ok i feel a little less embarrassed now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

V-Jer is a great fun movie! The closest I've gotten to â€œChick Lit" is Tom Robbins, Even Cowgirls Get The Blues. That's Chick Lit, right? Or is it just atubon stuff?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it all! I've got daughters and â€œModern Family" made my eyes leak.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

haha! at least it proves you're not a tin man, you have a heart ;-P

Granola is done! now I am going to bed. night TFO!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it all! I've got daughters and â€œModern Family" made my eyes leak.



Haha! Modern Family was so funny last night and sweet! I love Tom Robbins. my favorite book by him is "Still Life of a Woodpecker". Don't worry, I only read chick lit at night. Tomorrow is a hospital day and if it is a sleepy day I will continue to read 11/22/63 by Stephen King, it's an awesome book!


Oh yeah & Tom Robbins is not chick lit


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning 
Happy Thursday.
I download a lot of books but I am such a nerd I spend all my free time reading technical books, white papers, and studying for these two certifications. My only fun reading is Facebook, tfo, and my off road forum. I actually even have a really extensive library of books I need to read. I did read all of the Dr Oz books. My husband says he is my Jesus.


----------



## Jacqui

I love books! As you can tell by some questions I ask in here I don't have a TV, go to the movies, or have a DVD player, but have to admit I have started getting hooked on using Netflix. Jeff loves reading too. That's why he loves cargo pants to wear, because they have a pocket for his book which he has with him at all times.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Rob & I & our oldest read every night when the little ones go to bed. We all read in the living room on our iPads because we always pretend to go to bed when the 2 & 6 year old go down and then we sneak into the living room and read. TFO dips I to my nightly reading a bit. But it is a good read as well. 
Kerryann, I LOVE Dr. Oz!


Jacqui, are you streaming Netflix on your computer? Do you have red box in your area, because I was thinking you could use that too.


----------



## Jacqui

Yep Netflix onto the laptop. There is a redbox at the WalMarts around here. The kids use it all the time. Right now I wouldn't have any more spare time to see a redbox movie with all the choices I have on Netflix. I haven't even watched any of the movies offered on it. 

Another beautiful day on tap here! So guess I will be doing a few more loads of buckets of wood chips. I did get a couple of handfuls of small newspaper like ad papers yesterday. I am placing those under the woodchips to further block weeds and grass from coming back in.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui, I am on netflix almost every day myself! I have found so many of my favorite shows are on it and some that are british and I probably never would have seen otherwise... like "coupling" LOVED that show so funny. 

I love that so many of you read! My husband and I are the only ones among our friends who have library cards and use them! Right now I am reading a lot about photography because I just started my LLC.


----------



## cherylim

I'm just starting to read, now that I have an iPod. I have books that I need to get through, but I rarely feel like I have the time. Now I can download books to Kindle or iBooks, and if I find myself with a spare ten minutes I can pull out a book wherever I am.

I'm babysitting my goddaughter today. She's just woken from a nap, so now she's having a drink before I get to feeding her. During her nap, I had time to read a short ebook.

When I was working full-time and running my business, I didn't have time to myself. Now that running my business is all I do, I have weekends free and I make a point of not working unless I have to. I'm not used to having free time, so for a lot of it I'm still sitting around and browsing the internet. I've been making efforts to do things, but I'm still feeling unfulfilled. Today, I read a book about how successful business people fill their weekends, and it's really got me feeling like things are going to change. I love my fiction books when I get the chance, but I'll be using books like this in future as well. I'm excited for the weekend!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I'm just starting to read, now that I have an iPod. I have books that I need to get through, but I rarely feel like I have the time. Now I can download books to Kindle or iBooks, and if I find myself with a spare ten minutes I can pull out a book wherever I am.
> 
> I'm babysitting my goddaughter today. She's just woken from a nap, so now she's having a drink before I get to feeding her. During her nap, I had time to read a short ebook.
> 
> When I was working full-time and running my business, I didn't have time to myself. Now that running my business is all I do, I have weekends free and I make a point of not working unless I have to. I'm not used to having free time, so for a lot of it I'm still sitting around and browsing the internet. I've been making efforts to do things, but I'm still feeling unfulfilled. Today, I read a book about how successful business people fill their weekends, and it's really got me feeling like things are going to change. I love my fiction books when I get the chance, but I'll be using books like this in future as well. I'm excited for the weekend!


How old is your god-daughter? Also HOW do successful people fill their weekends? How could you leave us with such a cliff hanger?!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

so how do successful business people fill their weekends?


----------



## Yvonne G

I generally work outside until lunch time, then come in and eat, then pick up my latest book. That usually leads to a lo-o-o-o-ong nap in my recliner until a big red nose pushes into my face. Speaking of big red noses. Here's a couple pictures of Misty last night. She decided that pulling the threads out of the back of the throw rug was just great fun...that is, until they got wrapped around her muzzle:


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to read, now that I have an iPod. I have books that I need to get through, but I rarely feel like I have the time. Now I can download books to Kindle or iBooks, and if I find myself with a spare ten minutes I can pull out a book wherever I am.
> 
> I'm babysitting my goddaughter today. She's just woken from a nap, so now she's having a drink before I get to feeding her. During her nap, I had time to read a short ebook.
> 
> When I was working full-time and running my business, I didn't have time to myself. Now that running my business is all I do, I have weekends free and I make a point of not working unless I have to. I'm not used to having free time, so for a lot of it I'm still sitting around and browsing the internet. I've been making efforts to do things, but I'm still feeling unfulfilled. Today, I read a book about how successful business people fill their weekends, and it's really got me feeling like things are going to change. I love my fiction books when I get the chance, but I'll be using books like this in future as well. I'm excited for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> How old is your god-daughter? Also HOW do successful people fill their weekends? How could you leave us with such a cliff hanger?!!
Click to expand...


She's 7.5 months. 

The book was, I guess, only telling you what really should be obvious but I guess I needed to read it. It was talking about how you should schedule your weekends, make appointments for everything you do, and it mentioned lots of activities like visits to the beach, taking up a craft, sports, dinner parties.

I tried scheduling things before, but I can never find enough that I can do cheap or free of charge, and I always end up deciding I just can't be bothered and I'd rather sit at home. This book started by making me start a mini bucket list of 100 things, and pointed out that most people don't know what they want to do. Ask them to start a bucket list and they'll choose the big things, but once you realise you have to get to 100 you end up picking little things that you don't often do.

I'm on 23...a long way to go, but I've filled this weekend at least. Sure, it's going to cost money, but as the book said I need to decide what I'm saving my time for because it's happening right now. Recently I've started really focusing on eating good quality nutritional food that I thought I could never afford, and I decided that health was worth more than money and I had to stop worrying. This book has hopefully taken it a step further - why is my free time not more important than money?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Nice, I like it. Report back to us what you did during the weekend . It's kind of funny because I am trying to do less scheduling. I am so anal that my calendar is broken down in time blocks most people can just write hockey 7am but I have hockey 7-9am. Every block is what time the event starts to aprox what time we will be home. The problem was my husband, my oldest daughter and I all have the master calendar on our phones and updates or deleted events go to all 3 of us. They were adding stuff that was logistically impossible based on the previous event. So I had to make it dummy proof for them. I also have a hard copy version in the kitchen that can only be touched upon penalty of death. Anyway, my goal is to do less scheduling and more in the moment type stuff. It hasn't been going well but I am trying .


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Nice, I like it. Report back to us what you did during the weekend . It's kind of funny because I am trying to do less scheduling. I am so anal that my calendar is broken down in time blocks most people can just write hockey 7am but I have hockey 7-9am. Every block is what time the event starts to aprox what time we will be home. The problem was my husband, my oldest daughter and I all have the master calendar on our phones and updates or deleted events go to all 3 of us. They were adding stuff that was logistically impossible based on the previous event. So I had to make it dummy proof for them. I also have a hard copy version in the kitchen that can only be touched upon penalty of death. Anyway, my goal is to do less scheduling and more in the moment type stuff. It hasn't been going well but I am trying .



me too! between daughter and hubby, my business, and our family and friends I keep pretty busy especially on the weekends. my calendar is in time blocks too, and i have more then one calendar! when I have more then one client some times i even put grocery shopping in a time block so I dont take to long lol!!


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to read, now that I have an iPod. I have books that I need to get through, but I rarely feel like I have the time. Now I can download books to Kindle or iBooks, and if I find myself with a spare ten minutes I can pull out a book wherever I am.
> 
> I'm babysitting my goddaughter today. She's just woken from a nap, so now she's having a drink before I get to feeding her. During her nap, I had time to read a short ebook.
> 
> When I was working full-time and running my business, I didn't have time to myself. Now that running my business is all I do, I have weekends free and I make a point of not working unless I have to. I'm not used to having free time, so for a lot of it I'm still sitting around and browsing the internet. I've been making efforts to do things, but I'm still feeling unfulfilled. Today, I read a book about how successful business people fill their weekends, and it's really got me feeling like things are going to change. I love my fiction books when I get the chance, but I'll be using books like this in future as well. I'm excited for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> How old is your god-daughter? Also HOW do successful people fill their weekends? How could you leave us with such a cliff hanger?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's 7.5 months.
> 
> The book was, I guess, only telling you what really should be obvious but I guess I needed to read it. It was talking about how you should schedule your weekends, make appointments for everything you do, and it mentioned lots of activities like visits to the beach, taking up a craft, sports, dinner parties.
> 
> I tried scheduling things before, but I can never find enough that I can do cheap or free of charge, and I always end up deciding I just can't be bothered and I'd rather sit at home. This book started by making me start a mini bucket list of 100 things, and pointed out that most people don't know what they want to do. Ask them to start a bucket list and they'll choose the big things, but once you realise you have to get to 100 you end up picking little things that you don't often do.
> 
> I'm on 23...a long way to go, but I've filled this weekend at least. Sure, it's going to cost money, but as the book said I need to decide what I'm saving my time for because it's happening right now. Recently I've started really focusing on eating good quality nutritional food that I thought I could never afford, and I decided that health was worth more than money and I had to stop worrying. This book has hopefully taken it a step further - why is my free time not more important than money?
Click to expand...


Oddly enough I am so busy that my husband and I make an agenda for every weekend. We do this so we can spend our weekend time together.  I actually do schedule our agenda into my calendars so I get reminders. I try to cram as much fun as I can into every weekend since during the work week I am usually working early and then late. which just reminded me that hub's best friend is coming to town this weekend for the auto show


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Yvonne, long naps after a bit of reading are the best!


im watching Lars and the real girl on netflix right now.... not sure what to think so far lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I like it. Report back to us what you did during the weekend . It's kind of funny because I am trying to do less scheduling. I am so anal that my calendar is broken down in time blocks most people can just write hockey 7am but I have hockey 7-9am. Every block is what time the event starts to aprox what time we will be home. The problem was my husband, my oldest daughter and I all have the master calendar on our phones and updates or deleted events go to all 3 of us. They were adding stuff that was logistically impossible based on the previous event. So I had to make it dummy proof for them. I also have a hard copy version in the kitchen that can only be touched upon penalty of death. Anyway, my goal is to do less scheduling and more in the moment type stuff. It hasn't been going well but I am trying .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too! between daughter and hubby, my business, and our family and friends I keep pretty busy especially on the weekends. my calendar is in time blocks too, and i have more then one calendar! when I have more then one client some times i even put grocery shopping in a time block so I dont take to long lol!!
Click to expand...

It's nice to know I am not the only one who does that . I gave us a 2 hour block to sled because and play outside. I had to go to the Fresh Market and run errands 30 minutes away, so it was the only time we could do it. I got in trouble because a snow day in it's essence should not be planned. I can't win!

Yvonne, I love the string nose pic of Misty. Looks like the throw rug didn't make it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Yvonne, long naps after a bit of reading are the best!
> 
> 
> im watching Lars and the real girl on netflix right now.... not sure what to think so far lol





That's a fun, odd movie. I like that the town excepts everything as normal.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

so far there have been a few funny parts but mostly i find myself turning my head to the side with a "what the..." look on my face lol


he is now doing CPR on a teddy bear...


----------



## cherylim

I already need to edit my schedule! The snow has started, and it's getting pretty heavy!

Though, if this system works it sounds like we should have a few very successful people here already.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I already need to edit my schedule! The snow has started, and it's getting pretty heavy!
> 
> Though, if this system works it sounds like we should have a few very successful people here already.



What about making sure to schedule one thing outside of your comfort zone per weekend. It's kind of like my new goal of just saying "yes" more. 
This weekend I am letting my daughter go to a friends house for a birthday party sleepover. There are three town's that go to the middle school and high school in our area and this girl is from a different town than ours. It has alway's been my policy that I have to know the family but lately my daughter is making friends in other town's and I am trying to trust her judgement. So that is my one "yes" for the weekend.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already need to edit my schedule! The snow has started, and it's getting pretty heavy!
> 
> Though, if this system works it sounds like we should have a few very successful people here already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about making sure to schedule one thing outside of your comfort zone per weekend. It's kind of like my new goal of just saying "yes" more.
> This weekend I am letting my daughter go to a friends house for a birthday party sleepover. There are three town's that go to the middle school and high school in our area and this girl is from a different town than ours. It has alway's been my policy that I have to know the family but lately my daughter is making friends in other town's and I am trying to trust her judgement. So that is my one "yes" for the weekend.
Click to expand...


I like that! It's a good idea to get that into my personal life, too. I'm doing it all the time in my business life. First, making and taking calls was tough for me as I've always been kind of scared of talking on the phone.

I got over that and now I've joined a new networking group where I have to stand and introduce my business to people at the meeting each month. Eventually, I'll have to do a presentation to them all. I'm definitely developing that 'pushing the boundaries' thing in my career, but will make sure I do it outside of that, too.

I just won't make 'drive 70mph on the motorway in a rusty 1998 Vauxhall Corsa in severe snow' my first boundary to push...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I wish there were more networking groups here... but then I probably would explode if I had to stand and talk in front of a group of people...


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't really "schedule" per se, but I DO make all kinds of lists. Every morning I write down what I want to do today. It usually turns out that I don't complete all the tasks, but if I don't write it down, I forget to do it.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oooo i should start doing that. I always forget to do stuff.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What about making sure to schedule one thing outside of your comfort zone per weekend. It's kind of like my new goal of just saying "yes" more.
> This weekend I am letting my daughter go to a friends house for a birthday party sleepover. There are three town's that go to the middle school and high school in our area and this girl is from a different town than ours. It has alway's been my policy that I have to know the family but lately my daughter is making friends in other town's and I am trying to trust her judgement. So that is my one "yes" for the weekend.



I like that and good Mom for letting her go to the party!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about making sure to schedule one thing outside of your comfort zone per weekend. It's kind of like my new goal of just saying "yes" more.
> This weekend I am letting my daughter go to a friends house for a birthday party sleepover. There are three town's that go to the middle school and high school in our area and this girl is from a different town than ours. It has alway's been my policy that I have to know the family but lately my daughter is making friends in other town's and I am trying to trust her judgement. So that is my one "yes" for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that and good Mom for letting her go to the party!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I needed that because I keep wanting to back out and bribe her with a day at the mall but I know it won't be good for either of us in the long run!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks, I needed that because I keep wanting to back out and bribe her with a day at the mall but I know it won't be good for either of us in the long run!



It's much harder being the good Mom and letting your child spread their wings and start making those first short flights from the safety of the nest. It's those failed attemps and the small sucessful ones together, that in the end make them the strongest and most confident fliers.


Speaking of ones that have flown the nest, my youngest daughter took Jeff and I out for lunch. Hadn't saw her for a bit. Seems last week she worked 40 hours OT. This week her supervisor said all the folks are now limited to 10 hours, but that they will also now have to have mandatory 10 hrs of OT each week for everybody. Now I think 40 hrs was too much, but I also think forcing folks to work OT when others would be willing to work more OT hours to cover them is wrong too. Other supervisors limited their team members to 20. (Each supervisor was allowed to set their own limit level). My daughter also pointed out, that with the high OT she worked, her job performance actually was better then ever before.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

thats a lot of work! I always volunteer for OT but I wouldnt like it if it was mandatory... it would make me want to help out less... does that make sense?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That iis crazy overtime!!


----------



## Kerryann

These last two days have been driving me to my wits end at work. Yesterday I ended the day very angry and actually yelling and swearing. That as after having a nice day at the auto show and a nice lunch too. This morning I tried to turn over a new leaf and come in not so angry and more diplomatic and I was back to angry by approximately 9:45 Am. I had a meeting after lunch and I lost my mind again. I am so happy to be home with my fabulous tortoises 




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I needed that because I keep wanting to back out and bribe her with a day at the mall but I know it won't be good for either of us in the long run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much harder being the good Mom and letting your child spread their wings and start making those first short flights from the safety of the nest. It's those failed attemps and the small sucessful ones together, that in the end make them the strongest and most confident fliers.
> 
> 
> Speaking of ones that have flown the nest, my youngest daughter took Jeff and I out for lunch. Hadn't saw her for a bit. Seems last week she worked 40 hours OT. This week her supervisor said all the folks are now limited to 10 hours, but that they will also now have to have mandatory 10 hrs of OT each week for everybody. Now I think 40 hrs was too much, but I also think forcing folks to work OT when others would be willing to work more OT hours to cover them is wrong too. Other supervisors limited their team members to 20. (Each supervisor was allowed to set their own limit level). My daughter also pointed out, that with the high OT she worked, her job performance actually was better then ever before.
Click to expand...




Holy crud thats a ton of OT


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann what are they doing to tick you off so bad?

My two youngest are working hard to get their student loans paid off as fast as possible, so they are working for every cent they can. They would like their loans paid off before they finish school.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann what are they doing to tick you off so bad?
> 
> My two youngest are working hard to get their student loans paid off as fast as possible, so they are working for every cent they can. They would like their loans paid off before they finish school.



They aren't technical people and they made a promise to a client on project delivery that wasn't possible technically if my employees had a christmas and their new years eve/day off. My employees did 70 hour weeks and sacrificed their holidays and because the people who talked to the clients didn't accurately translate the clients technical requirements since they were unable. It was so hard to see my people work so hard to make the client happy and then see how demoralized they all were after the client came and screamed about how we did such a crappy job and we better "fix" it fast or we were fired. So then they had to do the work all over again at a frantic pace right after the holidays they had to skip.
So today the non technical client promiser came into my office to talk about an issue in a system and let it slip that the client had more requirements and they were on their way to gather them and give him timing. So I asked who was going from my team to take the requirements and she started to sputter and said they didn't need anyone.
I never actually screamed but I was so mad. I was louder than normal and I think I dropped the eff bomb at least three times. I felt bad each time because she was an older lady. I told her the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different outcome. I believe I also said it's too bad there was no effing holiday coming up they could ruin. I forced them to take me and this developer to the meeting and in the meeting they were saying things that weren't technically possible would be easy and trying to agree to dates without finding when we will get data and requirements. 
I hate my people getting abused. That is the quickest way to make me angry.


I forgot to ad that we got yelled at today for making a "mistake"in our programming schedule so after we got back our developer had to quick adjust the schedule. So tonight i will be up at 1:30 and 3:30 to validate the process runs correctly since we didn't have time to test it. 
When i got back i checked the original requirements and yep the programmers did it exactly add asked but got blamed in front of the client. Probably the reason they didn't want to take us.


Paying off the student loans is such a great plan  
They must get their smarts from you


----------



## ijmccollum

Whew, it's been a busy couple of days at work and we are just doing pilots before the real work begins next week, then it will be a 21 day schedule of uninterrupted work. 

On the dentist front -- good news, no cavities -- bad news is that I have become too long in the tooth and have recessed gum line and that is why I am getting a zinger. I already use sensitive gum tooth paste so this really sux. The dentist thinks it is because of the ultra cold temps we have been experiencing. 

But on a positive note, the city will get its outdoor ice rink. Temps were warm enough for it to snow 8" in 36 h and then fall back to single and minus digits. I drove by the park on the way home and it looks like it should be open this weekend. 

I have Monday off and hope to get in some cabbing time. I don't schedule home time -- it happens organically. At work, that is a whole different game. In our lab, I am the logistic manager but then I am the lab manager, so goes as it must. 

On another front, we have a family friend that has an art showing this weekend. She is nervous as h3ll but I know it will be just fine. 

Jacqui, sending big positive thoughts your way. 

And Yvonne, next time, pick up a toffee bar for me.


----------



## Jacqui

*Warning Warning:*​


*It's Friday!!!*​


----------



## Kerryann

I know  YAY


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Today is a great day! I got a call last night from a nurse that said with the flu pandemic in full force my kids should not come into the Children's hospital today! My kids are too healthy to go in!! Yay! 

In tort news, Sid has been looking so sweet when he sleeps but every time I grab my phone to take a pic he is all awake and grumpy looking! He has been stretching his front legs all the way out and resting his sweet face on one of them.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I know  YAY



I hope today things stay calm and peaceful in your world.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Can Chewy be sexed yet? Ii am pretty sure it's a boy and he is almost 2.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Today is a great day! I got a call last night from a nurse that said with the flu pandemic in full force my kids should not come into the Children's hospital today! My kids are too healthy to go in!! Yay!
> 
> In tort news, Sid has been looking so sweet when he sleeps but every time I grab my phone to take a pic he is all awake and grumpy looking! He has been stretching his front legs all the way out and resting his sweet face on one of them.



Sad for all the folks sick, but glad for you and the kids. I know each time we go into one of the hospitals or Dr's offices, I mentally am willing those germs away. Sad when a non flu person feels the worse place to go for their health is to a hospital/Dr office.

I hate how they move before you can capture those pictures. Or you take a soso shot because your afraid it's going to be the best chance you have and then as the camera is processing that shot, the animal gets into a much better position or look, but by the time the camera is ready again, they move out of it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a great day! I got a call last night from a nurse that said with the flu pandemic in full force my kids should not come into the Children's hospital today! My kids are too healthy to go in!! Yay!
> 
> In tort news, Sid has been looking so sweet when he sleeps but every time I grab my phone to take a pic he is all awake and grumpy looking! He has been stretching his front legs all the way out and resting his sweet face on one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad for all the folks sick, but glad for you and the kids. I know each time we go into one of the hospitals or Dr's offices, I mentally am willing those germs away. Sad when a non flu person feels the worse place to go for their health is to a hospital/Dr office.
> 
> I hate how they move before you can capture those pictures. Or you take a soso shot because your afraid it's going to be the best chance you have and then as the camera is processing that shot, the animal gets into a much better position or look, but by the time the camera is ready again, they move out of it.
Click to expand...

I am sad for all the kids, and especially the parents, this flu season is scary!!! Because our kids have compromised immune systems they wear mask's in Dr's offices & in the hospital until they get to the ID floor which has kids just like them. We decorate our mask's to get ready for our day at the hospital and when kids and their parents stare I always say its because of theiir amazingly decorated masks.


----------



## Jacqui

Why do the people stare? Because they are wearing masks or what? For whatever reason it is, the use of reason of looking at those awesome decorated masks is a great idea. When my youngest daughter was in elementary school (not sure which grade it was), one of her classmates died from the flu.  Since then I treat the flu with a lot more respect.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Why do the people stare? Because they are wearing masks or what? For whatever reason it is, the use of reason of looking at those awesome decorated masks is a great idea. When my youngest daughter was in elementary school (not sure which grade it was), one of her classmates died from the flu.  Since then I treat the flu with a lot more respect.


I think they are scared and trying to figure out what these masked kids have. If they only knew that they are the threat to my kids. We met a 8 year old girl that does IVIG between rounds of chemo because she has leukemia. Her mom said that patents and kids switch seats to get away from her child, and that her child gets so excited about come to the Children's hospital because she gets to play with kids. (they board the kids arm with the IV in it and then the kids can pull their IVIG bags and can play during the infusion if they don't feel bad). Anyway, that broke my heart.


----------



## Yvonne G

My mother had polio when she was a young adult. It left her with a paralyzed right leg and she had to walk with crutches. Now, tell me...what's so unusual about seeing a person on crutches? It was embarrassing to see all the people staring at her when we went out anywhere. It got so bad that we would all just stop and stare back at them.

I think its all in how you are brought up. Your parents need to give you the guidelines when you are a youngster...tell you what is acceptable and what isn't. Quite a few parents don't do that.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I agree... I am always telling Rowan not to stare, that it isn't nice... but I see a lot of other kids staring and the parents are just staring right there with them... its amazing how much some things have changed in society over the years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My personal favorite is the, â€œthat kid is different" prejudice that takes place. Too many kids are left socially challenged because of a perceived difference by the other kids. My mom would set up hanging out time with us kids and the â€œdifferent" kids and although I may have resented it at times, many ended up being my true thick and thin friends through out my life.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I tell my kids to treat everyone the same. If they are a child and are bald or have a missing arm they still like to play, watch cartoons and laugh at potty humor! My ice breaker is potty humor it's a little naughty but kids can never resist laughing! 
I am in the school library supposedly binding books but I am on TFO. I am a terrible volunteer today!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

By the way, Portland is having the Chocolate Fest this weekend at the Convention Center. Personally, I'd take high end chocolate over high end autos any day. And the chocolate is more easily attainable for Karen and myself.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> By the way, Portland is having the Chocolate Fest this weekend at the Convention Center. Personally, I'd take high end chocolate over high end autos any day. And the chocolate is more easily attainable for Karen and myself.



Somedays I would take high end chocolate over oxygen!! Ok, most day's!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

how come we dont have chocolate festivals in AZ? between you guys and Yvonne with her milky ways, I am really really craving a chocolate bar!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're just cool like that!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Lucky!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lucky we're so cool! Ha!


Getting hay this am. Got to go out to the barn and get things setup for the delivery.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

bet you have horses too...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

View attachment 36097












First picture is flyover of the horses. 
Second picture is Monster, my horse. 
Third picture is Frisco, Karen's horse.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

They are sooooooo pretty! if you ever need some one to baby sit them you are more then welcome to fly them over here and put them in my back yard... I can not guarantee you will get them back however lol. I WILL have a horse some day!


----------



## Jacqui

I would almost bet some place in the Phoenix area would have a chocolate fest during the Feb 14th time period. I mean even Nebraska has one.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I did a search... we do have one!!! it is just in the middle of nowhere so i never realized! we live near downtown Phoenix near the fair grounds so i just assumed there wasn't one lol. you know what they say about assumption....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

How are you getting those flyover shots?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

google maps?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As sad as it is, we are, with heavy hearts, in the process of selling the horses. They are not livestock to us, but companions. I know some people take their horses to the auction to sell, but I couldn't do that. I screen the people. I worry that the new owners wouldn't blanket them during bad weather and care for their feet properly. We provide them with a lifestyle that is best for them and I want that to continue. Sadly, for us, they have become a financial hardship. What's worse is for me it's a double edge sword of emotion. These guys are my friends so I want to keep them, but then I think of the great tortoise stuff I could do with our four room, 24'x48' barn.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I did a search... we do have one!!! it is just in the middle of nowhere so i never realized! we live near downtown Phoenix near the fair grounds so i just assumed there wasn't one lol. you know what they say about assumption....



Are you going to check it out?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search... we do have one!!! it is just in the middle of nowhere so i never realized! we live near downtown Phoenix near the fair grounds so i just assumed there wasn't one lol. you know what they say about assumption....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to check it out?
Click to expand...


let me think... there will be chocolate there... soooo YES!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesâ€¦google earth.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, for cryin' out loud, Ken. Why on earth are you having hay delivered? Just go buy a couple bales to tide you over.

That's pretty sad news. I know what you mean about them being part of your family. I took April in as a freebie. She was 5 years old and not broke. I've never tried to have her broke, but over the years, she's learned to accept the farrier, grooming and a halter. I'd really, really hate to have to give her up. In fact, quite a few paydays, I do without something for myself just so I can buy the proper old lady food for her.

I'm sorry you have to do this.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

sorry :-( its hard especially when you love them enough to do the hard things...


----------



## Edna

Ooooh, a chocolate fest!!! My ........ whatever she is to me (boyfriend's son's girlfriend) is a caterer in her free time and when I mentioned wanting to go to chocolate school, she said come over and spend a day. One day she'll offer classes about chocolate, and I'd certainly pay for that!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As sad as it is, we are, with heavy hearts, in the process of selling the horses. They are not livestock to us, but companions. I know some people take their horses to the auction to sell, but I couldn't do that. I screen the people. I worry that the new owners wouldn't blanket them during bad weather and care for their feet properly. We provide them with a lifestyle that is best for them and I want that to continue. Sadly, for us, they have become a financial hardship. What's worse is for me it's a double edge sword of emotion. These guys are my friends so I want to keep them, but then I think of the great tortoise stuff I could do with our four room, 24'x48' barn.



I didn't realize you were going to have to sell them.


----------



## Kerryann

Horses and chocolate.. now I am sure of why I love to come to TFO chat. You all brighten my day. 
I hate having to rehome animals. We had to do that with some fish that outgrew our aquarium and even with fish it was so hard. I can't imagine how hard it would be to rehome a horse. I am sure you will find someone fabulous. 
I am soo in for a chocolate festival. I don't think we have anything like that here. 
In other great news I am now officially down the weight I gained over the holidays. I am cranky that it took a week to gain 12lbs but almost two weeks to lose it. My hubby told me last night as I was getting changed that my stomach looked fantastic.. so that felt great.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I like your husband... sounds like a great guy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just posting that was painful. Made it a little more real. In the morning a retired couple are coming out to see them. And yes Yvonne, logic would dictate just a couple bales, but I just unloaded a ton. Truth is, the trailer hasn't left the barn in a couple years and we used to go horse camping. We can ride here, we just haven't for sometime.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I like your husband... sounds like a great guy



You are talking about the man who had the following conversation with me last night. Now I do have to give him the fact that he was working away on something that I can't even describe if I tried when this occurred. 
I was whining that I missed elmo and he matter of a fact looked at me and said "he's in the freezer in the top left hand drawer in a baggy". Then looked at my reaction and said.. "oh you were having an emotion?? Okay I am sorry for your loss. Oh and remember you have to leave work early tomorrow so we can bury him before sundown". Then went back to working.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just posting that was painful. Made it a little more real. In the morning a retired couple are coming out to see them. And yes Yvonne, logic would dictate just a couple bales, but I just unloaded a ton. Truth is, the trailer hasn't left the barn in a couple years and we used to go horse camping. We can ride here, we just haven't for sometime.


I'm really sorry to hear that Ken. I am sure you will choose someone to continue the great quality of love and care that they have been accustomed to with you. Maybe you could visit them?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes we'll want to visit them. They'll go to a local.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Just posting that was painful. Made it a little more real. In the morning a retired couple are coming out to see them. And yes Yvonne, logic would dictate just a couple bales, but I just unloaded a ton. Truth is, the trailer hasn't left the barn in a couple years and we used to go horse camping. We can ride here, we just haven't for sometime.



A retired couple sound like promising new caretakers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fingers crossed.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Violin practice is over now I am headed to 4-H. If you thought a 6 year old's violin practice was bad try listening to a bunch of teenager's run a meeting while consuming so much crap it makes me crings just watching! I am trying to bribe Rob into going tonight but his payment Is too high and perverted haha!


----------



## Yellow Turtle

Ouch, it's already 6:51 and my leopard hatchlings must have pooped in their enclosure by now...

So lazy to get up on Saturday morning


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Violin practice is over now I am headed to 4-H. If you thought a 6 year old's violin practice was bad try listening to a bunch of teenager's run a meeting while consuming so much crap it makes me crings just watching! I am trying to bribe Rob into going tonight but his payment Is too high and perverted haha!



LOL oh the prices men come up with...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yellow Turtle said:


> Ouch, it's already 6:51 and my leopard hatchlings must have pooped in their enclosure by now...
> 
> So lazy to get up on Saturday morning



It's still Friday night here.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your husband... sounds like a great guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the man who had the following conversation with me last night. Now I do have to give him the fact that he was working away on something that I can't even describe if I tried when this occurred.
> I was whining that I missed elmo and he matter of a fact looked at me and said "he's in the freezer in the top left hand drawer in a baggy". Then looked at my reaction and said.. "oh you were having an emotion?? Okay I am sorry for your loss. Oh and remember you have to leave work early tomorrow so we can bury him before sundown". Then went back to working.
Click to expand...


hahahaha that sounds like a conversation my husband and I would have!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Violin practice is over now I am headed to 4-H. If you thought a 6 year old's violin practice was bad try listening to a bunch of teenager's run a meeting while consuming so much crap it makes me crings just watching! I am trying to bribe Rob into going tonight but his payment Is too high and perverted haha!



As somebody who took violin and who was also a 4H member (leader and parent too at different times), I would take the 4Hers over the squeaking any day.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violin practice is over now I am headed to 4-H. If you thought a 6 year old's violin practice was bad try listening to a bunch of teenager's run a meeting while consuming so much crap it makes me crings just watching! I am trying to bribe Rob into going tonight but his payment Is too high and perverted haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As somebody who took violin and who was also a 4H member (leader and parent too at different times), I would take the 4Hers over the squeaking any day.
Click to expand...


I want to take a picture and show you but I know that is wrong. Everyone in the club who owns a snake has it hanging around their neck. Their parents dropped them off in 20 degree weather with their snake necklaces. I wish I was Harry potter so I could tell the snakes to bite their handlers. Oops not nice! Oh now there is a Cheetos up the nose contest and I am out...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

OMG ha ha ha!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violin practice is over now I am headed to 4-H. If you thought a 6 year old's violin practice was bad try listening to a bunch of teenager's run a meeting while consuming so much crap it makes me crings just watching! I am trying to bribe Rob into going tonight but his payment Is too high and perverted haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As somebody who took violin and who was also a 4H member (leader and parent too at different times), I would take the 4Hers over the squeaking any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to take a picture and show you but I know that is wrong. Everyone in the club who owns a snake has it hanging around their neck. Their parents dropped them off in 20 degree weather with their snake necklaces. I wish I was Harry potter so I could tell the snakes to bite their handlers. Oops not nice! Oh now there is a Cheetos up the nose contest and I am out...
Click to expand...


Did you go collect the snakes and stuff them down your shirt for warmth  
Sorry not trying to remind you of your husband


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violin practice is over now I am headed to 4-H. If you thought a 6 year old's violin practice was bad try listening to a bunch of teenager's run a meeting while consuming so much crap it makes me crings just watching! I am trying to bribe Rob into going tonight but his payment Is too high and perverted haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As somebody who took violin and who was also a 4H member (leader and parent too at different times), I would take the 4Hers over the squeaking any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to take a picture and show you but I know that is wrong. Everyone in the club who owns a snake has it hanging around their neck. Their parents dropped them off in 20 degree weather with their snake necklaces. I wish I was Harry potter so I could tell the snakes to bite their handlers. Oops not nice! Oh now there is a Cheetos up the nose contest and I am out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go collect the snakes and stuff them down your shirt for warmth
> Sorry not trying to remind you of your husband
Click to expand...

Hahahaha!!! No I left. I am not the 4-H leader and I can only handle so much Axe body spray so I ran out of there and am in intense negotiations for Rob to do the 8:30 pick up...


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Did you go collect the snakes and stuff them down your shirt for warmth
> Sorry not trying to remind you of your husband



OMGosh!!   That got me chuckling and hoping it's clean enough for minors.   ... and the worst part is I wanna make comments that would not pass for minors.


----------



## RedfootsRule

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go collect the snakes and stuff them down your shirt for warmth
> Sorry not trying to remind you of your husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh!!   That got me chuckling and hoping it's clean enough for minors.   ... and the worst part is I wanna make comments that would not pass for minors.
Click to expand...


What kind of minors have you been around? Never met a 10 year old that didn't say worse things then that .


----------



## Jacqui

RedfootsRule said:


> What kind of minors have you been around? Never met a 10 year old that didn't say worse things then that .



The type of minors who were taught manners and respect. What they say to others, if they are not my children or if they are not around me, is one thing. This is one person who will correct any child (or adult) who swears or talks dirty. In the forum, I expect us to use language and to behave in a manner that would allow any child or adult to not be embarassed or have their parents not allow them to be in here. We do have lots of children in here and we also have a lot of foreign folks, not to mention old prudes like me who still believe in appropriate behavior and language especially in public.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of minors have you been around? Never met a 10 year old that didn't say worse things then that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The type of minors who were taught manners and respect. What they say to others, if they are not my children or if they are not around me, is one thing. This is one person who will correct any child (or adult) who swears or talks dirty. In the forum, I expect us to use language and to behave in a manner that would allow any child or adult to not be embarassed or have their parents not allow them to be in here. We do have lots of children in here and we also have a lot of foreign folks, not to mention old prudes like me who still believe in appropriate behavior and language especially in public.
Click to expand...


What are these children thing you speak of??? My husband seems to want one and talks about them  I can't find the pet store where you buy them.


----------



## Jacqui

You can't buy them, but sometimes you do wish you could sel them.  Children are like dogs or any other animal, if you teach them proper behavior they will do proper behavior. When the time comes, I have no doubt you'll be up to the task.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of minors have you been around? Never met a 10 year old that didn't say worse things then that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The type of minors who were taught manners and respect. What they say to others, if they are not my children or if they are not around me, is one thing. This is one person who will correct any child (or adult) who swears or talks dirty. In the forum, I expect us to use language and to behave in a manner that would allow any child or adult to not be embarassed or have their parents not allow them to be in here. We do have lots of children in here and we also have a lot of foreign folks, not to mention old prudes like me who still believe in appropriate behavior and language especially in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are these children thing you speak of??? My husband seems to want one and talks about them  I can't find the pet store where you buy them.
Click to expand...

There is a pet store in CT that has 3 for cheap


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of minors have you been around? Never met a 10 year old that didn't say worse things then that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The type of minors who were taught manners and respect. What they say to others, if they are not my children or if they are not around me, is one thing. This is one person who will correct any child (or adult) who swears or talks dirty. In the forum, I expect us to use language and to behave in a manner that would allow any child or adult to not be embarassed or have their parents not allow them to be in here. We do have lots of children in here and we also have a lot of foreign folks, not to mention old prudes like me who still believe in appropriate behavior and language especially in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are these children thing you speak of??? My husband seems to want one and talks about them  I can't find the pet store where you buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a pet store in CT that has 3 for cheap
Click to expand...


I already raised a teenage girl... I think thats why I delayed having one for as long as I can.  She's actually the greatest kid but man having a teenager when you are 27 is rough.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> There is a pet store in CT that has 3 for cheap



says the Mom who doesn't even want her daughter going to the birthday party in just the next town....


----------



## wellington

Try having a teenager when your 51. Darn I'm tired I have a boy. So if you want the teenage boy experience, just let me know. I think they are easier then girls. in the teen years that is. i think girls are easier when they are younger. I havent raised a girl, just what i have witnessed. However, I can drop him off the next time I'm in Michigan Just say when


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of minors have you been around? Never met a 10 year old that didn't say worse things then that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The type of minors who were taught manners and respect. What they say to others, if they are not my children or if they are not around me, is one thing. This is one person who will correct any child (or adult) who swears or talks dirty. In the forum, I expect us to use language and to behave in a manner that would allow any child or adult to not be embarassed or have their parents not allow them to be in here. We do have lots of children in here and we also have a lot of foreign folks, not to mention old prudes like me who still believe in appropriate behavior and language especially in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are these children thing you speak of??? My husband seems to want one and talks about them  I can't find the pet store where you buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a pet store in CT that has 3 for cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already raised a teenage girl... I think thats why I delayed having one for as long as I can.  She's actually the greatest kid but man having a teenager when you are 27 is rough.
Click to expand...

I am 32, I had my first at 18 so I feel ya! 

On a happy note those snakes are probably relaxing in their warm enclosures by now.


----------



## wellington

Actually he's a great kid. Just lazy However, I do always get complimented on how well behaved and mannered he is when he's with his friends families. So I guess I have done something right


----------



## Jacqui

wellington said:


> However, I can drop him off the next time I'm in Michigan Just say when




*WHEN!!!​*

Kerryann be expecting a "package" in the near future!


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I can drop him off the next time I'm in Michigan Just say when
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHEN!!!​*
> 
> Kerryann be expecting a "package" in the near future!
Click to expand...


WOW, what did she do to p you off  You jumped at sending him over a little too quickly


----------



## Yvonne G

My youngest kid will be 53 on Monday. So far no great grand kids...but I've been kicking around the idea of seeing if I could maybe foster a youngster. Problem is, I'm selfish. I don't want to have to commit to taking someone someplace, etc. and all that goes with having a youngster in the house.


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> Try having a teenager when your 51. Darn I'm tired I have a boy. So if you want the teenage boy experience, just let me know. I think they are easier then girls. in the teen years that is. i think girls are easier when they are younger. I havent raised a girl, just what i have witnessed. However, I can drop him off the next time I'm in Michigan Just say when



If they love animals have at it. I could use a boy to cut the grass and clean up dog poop.. wait I already have a teenage boy to do that. 
The hardest part of raising a girl was the emotional swings. I think her were more extreme than most probably but working a full time and running my own business and then dealing with that about ran me ragged. It was worth it though in the end. She's almost done with school and will be off on her own soon.




Jacqui said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I can drop him off the next time I'm in Michigan Just say when
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHEN!!!​*
> 
> Kerryann be expecting a "package" in the near future!
Click to expand...


You need to come too .. so you can keep him in line. I think boys would love it here. We have a theater room, lots of pcs and tablets, and every gaming system out on the market... oh and did I mention two big jeeps and a grand national.. 
I have a big man child of my own as you can tell


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> My youngest kid will be 53 on Monday. So far no great grand kids...but I've been kicking around the idea of seeing if I could maybe foster a youngster. Problem is, I'm selfish. I don't want to have to commit to taking someone someplace, etc. and all that goes with having a youngster in the house.



Just adopt me. I come with my own way to get places.  




wellington said:


> WOW, what did she do to p you off  You jumped at sending him over a little too quickly



Nothing. If I were p off it would be something a lot worse then just a teenage boy coming here way.


----------



## wellington

OMG, He would love it. But, your not going to get much work out of him. He likes the game stuff too much Yep, the mood swings are way more with girls, heck I still have them


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

wellington said:


> OMG, He would love it. But, your not going to get much work out of him. He likes the game stuff too much Yep, the mood swings are way more with girls, heck I still have them



How old is he?


----------



## wellington

CtTortoiseMom said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, He would love it. But, your not going to get much work out of him. He likes the game stuff too much Yep, the mood swings are way more with girls, heck I still have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is he?
Click to expand...


15. He will be 16 in May. He's the kind of kid, that if you ask him to do something, the answer is always, yes, in a minute. His minutes are more like many minutes. Does it purposely I think, hoping you'll forget and then he doesn't do it. Or, he does it half a**. You always have to be on top of things or check his work, if you really care that its done right. The bad/good? part, he comes by it honestly, he's just like his dad


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

wellington said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, He would love it. But, your not going to get much work out of him. He likes the game stuff too much Yep, the mood swings are way more with girls, heck I still have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15. He will be 16 in May. He's the kind of kid, that if you ask him to do something, the answer is always, yes, in a minute. His minutes are more like many minutes. Does it purposely I think, hoping you'll forget and then he doesn't do it. Or, he does it half a**. You always have to be on top of things or check his work, if you really care that its done right. The bad/good? part, he comes by it honestly, he's just like his dad
Click to expand...


I always start with "your phone is gone if you don't...."


----------



## wellington

I don't take his phone, only because he only has one so I can get ahold of him. I had a panic attack one time last year. I usually have to remind him to take his phone. But he has lost his tv, Xbox, iPod and laptop many times and been grounded. He actually enjoys having fhe stuff gone i think. he spends lots of time with us then. doesnt seem to mind so much that he had them taken away. The dumb thing, he will do it, just wants to see how long he can get you to forget you had asked him. I'm always doing a 100 things at once, he knows it will be a while before I had remembered that he was suppose to do something. I keep telling him, when he has his own house and kids, I will mess his house and spoil the kids rotten and he will see what he did. They always realize once they are parents, the apology we deserve.


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> I don't take his phone, only because he only has one so I can get ahold of him. I had a panic attack one time last year. I usually have to remind him to take his phone. But he has lost his tv, Xbox, iPod and laptop many times and been grounded. He actually enjoys having fhe stuff gone i think. he spends lots of time with us then. doesnt seem to mind so much that he had them taken away. The dumb thing, he will do it, just wants to see how long he can get you to forget you had asked him. I'm always doing a 100 things at once, he knows it will be a while before I had remembered that he was suppose to do something. I keep telling him, when he has his own house and kids, I will mess his house and spoil the kids rotten and he will see what he did. They always realize once they are parents, the apology we deserve.



The tool that worked with Kelly was grounded at home with no phone or internet. She is a social butterfly so she hated being grounded.
I think around the time I was 25 I finally appreciated my parents and the sacrifices my mom made. My step dad was pretty awesome and didn't snuff me out.


----------



## Yellow Turtle

emysemys said:


> My youngest kid will be 53 on Monday. So far no great grand kids...but I've been kicking around the idea of seeing if I could maybe foster a youngster. Problem is, I'm selfish. I don't want to have to commit to taking someone someplace, etc. and all that goes with having a youngster in the house.



So how many grandchildren you have now, Yvonne?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I always start with "your phone is gone if you don't...."



Lol I could use this one day.


I'm really curious, what the age statistic we have here in our forum. I really want to know the distribution for the torts' lovers here


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I told my husband that I am not apposed to sending our daughter to boarding school when she turns 13


----------



## Kerryann

Yellow Turtle said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest kid will be 53 on Monday. So far no great grand kids...but I've been kicking around the idea of seeing if I could maybe foster a youngster. Problem is, I'm selfish. I don't want to have to commit to taking someone someplace, etc. and all that goes with having a youngster in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many grandchildren you have now, Yvonne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always start with "your phone is gone if you don't...."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol I could use this one day.
> 
> 
> I'm really curious, what the age statistic we have here in our forum. I really want to know the distribution for the torts' lovers here
Click to expand...





I am 39 but trying not to be...........


----------



## wellington

Like I already said. I am 51, but I don't act it. Been told by many and working hard on never growing up


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I told my husband that I am not apposed to sending our daughter to boarding school when she turns 13



My husband went to boarding school and loved it! We are surrounded by boarding school's where I live but I can't do it. I want all my children to be children as long as possible and I worry that they grow up too fast when they board.


----------



## wellington

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told my husband that I am not apposed to sending our daughter to boarding school when she turns 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband went to boarding school and loved it! We are surrounded by boarding school's where I live but I can't do it. I want all my children to be children as long as possible and I worry that they grow up too fast when they board.
Click to expand...


I agree. That is one reason why my son doesn't have too much asked of him to do around my house. Being a kid is way to short. His day will come when he has to do the grown up stuff. For now, I do want him to just be a kid and enjoy.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL my husband said no... I just asked him because we were talking about what she might be like when she is a teenager and I realized... I dont like teenagers... hopefully I will like my own haha


besides I couldnt send her away for reals.


----------



## jaizei

wellington said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told my husband that I am not apposed to sending our daughter to boarding school when she turns 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband went to boarding school and loved it! We are surrounded by boarding school's where I live but I can't do it. I want all my children to be children as long as possible and I worry that they grow up too fast when they board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. That is one reason why my son doesn't have too much asked of him to do around my house. Being a kid is way to short. His day will come when he has to do the grown up stuff. For now, I do want him to just be a kid and enjoy.
Click to expand...


I think the problem is the opposite. Childhood is being extended too long.


----------



## Yellow Turtle

Kerryann said:


> I am 39 but trying not to be...........



We are the same age, and I never feel I'm on that age 




wellington said:


> Like I already said. I am 51, but I don't act it. Been told by many and working hard on never growing up



And you still have a teenager kid? That's nice


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told my husband that I am not apposed to sending our daughter to boarding school when she turns 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband went to boarding school and loved it! We are surrounded by boarding school's where I live but I can't do it. I want all my children to be children as long as possible and I worry that they grow up too fast when they board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. That is one reason why my son doesn't have too much asked of him to do around my house. Being a kid is way to short. His day will come when he has to do the grown up stuff. For now, I do want him to just be a kid and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the problem is the opposite. Childhood is being extended too long.
Click to expand...


I only have children so I don't know if that is true. I will agree that I do not want to be paying for my children's healthcare until they are 27 because they should be on their own feet hopefully raising families of their own by then!


----------



## Yellow Turtle

For such nice forum, the only thing missing is live chat. Need to keep F5 F5 F5 F5 for this


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yellow Turtle said:


> For such nice forum, the only thing missing is live chat. Need to keep F5 F5 F5 F5 for this


I am on my phone. So it is worse! I was on my IPad but it keeps putting double I's in everything I type. It was taking too long to correct it all.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told my husband that I am not apposed to sending our daughter to boarding school when she turns 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband went to boarding school and loved it! We are surrounded by boarding school's where I live but I can't do it. I want all my children to be children as long as possible and I worry that they grow up too fast when they board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. That is one reason why my son doesn't have too much asked of him to do around my house. Being a kid is way to short. His day will come when he has to do the grown up stuff. For now, I do want him to just be a kid and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the problem is the opposite. Childhood is being extended too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only have children so I don't know if that is true. I will agree that I do not want to be paying for my children's healthcare until they are 27 because they should be on their own feet hopefully raising families of their own by then!
Click to expand...


Chat is fun tonight I agree 
My little on is getting old now and hopefully will be on her own in a bit... until two years ago I had her and the hubster both in college.. very very very stressful... dag nabbit kids  both on the dole... and in April I will be freeeeeeeeeeeeeee................. but now we are trying to have a baby and then we will have someone back on the dole


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband went to boarding school and loved it! We are surrounded by boarding school's where I live but I can't do it. I want all my children to be children as long as possible and I worry that they grow up too fast when they board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That is one reason why my son doesn't have too much asked of him to do around my house. Being a kid is way to short. His day will come when he has to do the grown up stuff. For now, I do want him to just be a kid and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the problem is the opposite. Childhood is being extended too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only have children so I don't know if that is true. I will agree that I do not want to be paying for my children's healthcare until they are 27 because they should be on their own feet hopefully raising families of their own by then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chat is fun tonight I agree
> My little on is getting old now and hopefully will be on her own in a bit... until two years ago I had her and the hubster both in college.. very very very stressful... dag nabbit kids  both on the dole... and in April I will be freeeeeeeeeeeeeee................. but now we are trying to have a baby and then we will have someone back on the dole
Click to expand...

Wow!! That is exciting!! The being free and the baby. The truth is you will never really be free


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That is one reason why my son doesn't have too much asked of him to do around my house. Being a kid is way to short. His day will come when he has to do the grown up stuff. For now, I do want him to just be a kid and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is the opposite. Childhood is being extended too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only have children so I don't know if that is true. I will agree that I do not want to be paying for my children's healthcare until they are 27 because they should be on their own feet hopefully raising families of their own by then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chat is fun tonight I agree
> My little on is getting old now and hopefully will be on her own in a bit... until two years ago I had her and the hubster both in college.. very very very stressful... dag nabbit kids  both on the dole... and in April I will be freeeeeeeeeeeeeee................. but now we are trying to have a baby and then we will have someone back on the dole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! That is exciting!! The being free and the baby. The truth is you will never really be free
Click to expand...


Are you saying the baby will take after my husband? or are you talking about my husband


----------



## Yellow Turtle

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For such nice forum, the only thing missing is live chat. Need to keep F5 F5 F5 F5 for this
> 
> 
> 
> I am on my phone. So it is worse! I was on my IPad but it keeps putting double I's in everything I type. It was taking too long to correct it all.
Click to expand...


Most time I use my android phone to read and reply. So it's the same situation here. Getting hungry now, time to roam the fridge


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I never use my computer for the forum. Occasionally I'll use my iPad normally I use my iPhone. My regret with the iPhone is I don't get to see people's tag lines in their signature. No links in signatures either.


Has anyone received updated information from the tort owner whose dog chewed a hole in the carapace? I'm just curious if the baby survived.


----------



## wellington

Yellow Turtle said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 39 but trying not to be...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the same age, and I never feel I'm on that age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I already said. I am 51, but I don't act it. Been told by many and working hard on never growing up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still have a teenager kid? That's nice
Click to expand...




Had him when I was 35. He just made it. We were going to stop trying when I turned 35. Well I turned 35 not knowing I was pregnant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

At Christmas my daughter gave me a fridge magnet that says, â€œJust because you're old doesn't mean you have to be mature" I'm not sure if she was saying I'm old or I'm immature.


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 39 but trying not to be...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the same age, and I never feel I'm on that age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I already said. I am 51, but I don't act it. Been told by many and working hard on never growing up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still have a teenager kid? That's nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had him when I was 35. He just made it. We were going to stop trying when I turned 35. Well I turned 35 not knowing I was pregnant.
Click to expand...




That is awesome. I waited until later so my husband could finish school. I only want one. We have talked down the road of adopting another maybe, but we want to try one first and see if we go insane.


----------



## Yellow Turtle

wellington said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 39 but trying not to be...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the same age, and I never feel I'm on that age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I already said. I am 51, but I don't act it. Been told by many and working hard on never growing up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still have a teenager kid? That's nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had him when I was 35. He just made it. We were going to stop trying when I turned 35. Well I turned 35 not knowing I was pregnant.
Click to expand...




You are lucky, he must be a blessing to have at that age.




Kerryann said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 39 but trying not to be...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the same age, and I never feel I'm on that age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I already said. I am 51, but I don't act it. Been told by many and working hard on never growing up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you still have a teenager kid? That's nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had him when I was 35. He just made it. We were going to stop trying when I turned 35. Well I turned 35 not knowing I was pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome. I waited until later so my husband could finish school. I only want one. We have talked down the road of adopting another maybe, but we want to try one first and see if we go insane.
Click to expand...




Yes I think children will make you insane, insane with love


----------



## wellington

I only have the one also. I must say. If I had to do it over again, and was younger, I would have had two right away. However, if you have a big kid for a hubby, it might not be as hard for you. My hubby is an old 57 and was an old 40 something. It was hard sometimes, playing those mind numbing games etc, constantly entertaining a little toddler. But, also worth it too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> I only have the one also. I must say. If I had to do it over again, and was younger, I would have had two right away. However, if you have a big kid for a hubby, it might not be as hard for you. My hubby is an old 57 and was an old 40 something. It was hard sometimes, playing those mind numbing games etc, constantly entertaining a little toddler. But, also worth it too



I'm confused it was hard sometimes playing those mind numbing games, are you talking about hanging out with your husband?


----------



## Yellow Turtle

wellington said:


> I only have the one also. I must say. If I had to do it over again, and was younger, I would have had two right away. However, if you have a big kid for a hubby, it might not be as hard for you. My hubby is an old 57 and was an old 40 something. It was hard sometimes, playing those mind numbing games etc, constantly entertaining a little toddler. But, also worth it too



Yes, I don't really understand people who get married and don't want any children. They are certainly the greatest gift of all.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one also. I must say. If I had to do it over again, and was younger, I would have had two right away. However, if you have a big kid for a hubby, it might not be as hard for you. My hubby is an old 57 and was an old 40 something. It was hard sometimes, playing those mind numbing games etc, constantly entertaining a little toddler. But, also worth it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused it was hard sometimes playing those mind numbing games, are you talking about hanging out with your husband?
Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one also. I must say. If I had to do it over again, and was younger, I would have had two right away. However, if you have a big kid for a hubby, it might not be as hard for you. My hubby is an old 57 and was an old 40 something. It was hard sometimes, playing those mind numbing games etc, constantly entertaining a little toddler. But, also worth it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused it was hard sometimes playing those mind numbing games, are you talking about hanging out with your husband?
Click to expand...


LMAO, ya, that too 
The kiddy games, Pokemon, transformers, yugio? I had to play most of that stuff with my son. At least he enjoyed it. That's what counts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We would and still do, play Pente. We played our own variations of it like speed Pente where you had to place your piece fast. That would get crazy.


----------



## wellington

As much as I hated playing those games then. I sometimes wish he was small and wanted to play them again now. Although, once in a while he reverts back and will want one of those childhood toys. The best thing, he still has his blankie and has it on his bed at all times I have wanted to take it and do some repairs so I could frame it for him, but he just can't give it up. I do hope he gives it up before he goes to college, or at least before his honeymoon

It's late, I'm tired, going to bed. 
Thanks for the chat all. I enjoyed it. Good night


----------



## Kerryann

Yellow Turtle said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one also. I must say. If I had to do it over again, and was younger, I would have had two right away. However, if you have a big kid for a hubby, it might not be as hard for you. My hubby is an old 57 and was an old 40 something. It was hard sometimes, playing those mind numbing games etc, constantly entertaining a little toddler. But, also worth it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I don't really understand people who get married and don't want any children. They are certainly the greatest gift of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one also. I must say. If I had to do it over again, and was younger, I would have had two right away. However, if you have a big kid for a hubby, it might not be as hard for you. My hubby is an old 57 and was an old 40 something. It was hard sometimes, playing those mind numbing games etc, constantly entertaining a little toddler. But, also worth it too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused it was hard sometimes playing those mind numbing games, are you talking about hanging out with your husband?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...




I could see you being a big kid too Ken 

We always planned to have a kid but I married a very young guy who wanted to follow his dreams and finish his schooling, and I also had my cousin to get through college too because she has no parents. I actually don't regret waiting but I think I will if something happened and we couldn't have one. 
The hubs is a big kid but I think he will be a good daddy honestly. He is so good with the animals and good with my cousin's son. I think he has a lot of offer genetically and also as a role model.  Plus I can't wait to have his little cute curly headed baby.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

G-night Wellington.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We would and still do, play Pente. We played our own variations of it like speed Pente where you had to place your piece fast. That would get crazy.



What is pente?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's a board game adapted from a Japanese game. Easy rules, helps build strategic thinking skills.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's a board game adapted from a Japanese game. Easy rules, helps build strategic thinking skills.



hmm I have never played it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not sure if its still made or not. Mine is from the late 70's-early 80's. it's a cloth board, and comes in a cardboard tube.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm not sure if its still made or not. Mine is from the late 70's-early 80's. it's a cloth board, and comes in a cardboard tube.



You can buy anything on Amazon


----------



## cherylim

Aww, being in the wrong time zone means I miss out on pages of conversation each night.

We're going to start trying for a baby soon after the wedding, I think. I've wanted kids for quite a few years, but wanted to make sure I was totally ready and financially stable first. Feels like we're definitely there now - we were going to wait a couple more years but Ian's totally fallen in love with our goddaughter and I think he now wants a kid as soon as possible!

I was born when my mum was 18. My youngest brother was born when she was 34. Big age gap there. I don't see them any more, but back when he was little I was really involved in raising him and we were really close. Moved out when I was 18 and he was 2.5 years old, and he's 9 in a few months, now. Really glad I got to share those first few years with him.


----------



## Yellow Turtle

Not so bad as me who has like 22 hours time difference 

So you have first hand experience caring for your younger brother before, should be piece of cake for you to care for a baby.


----------



## cherylim

Yellow Turtle said:


> Not so bad as me who has like 22 hours time difference
> 
> So you have first hand experience caring for your younger brother before, should be piece of cake for you to care for a baby.



I don't think the baby bit was the bit that concerned me when raising my own child. That's tiring, but fairly simple. Feed, change, interact, sleep...

Raising an actual child will be altogether more difficult. Having them depend on you to guide them, and having to make so many sacrifices for them.

Like I say, my mum had me at a very young age. I don't think it did her any favours. It wasn't just about me, but she had to grow up differently - she never really had a chance to find out who SHE was before she had a baby to deal with, and it showed. She made some terrible decisions, she's still fairly immature and behaves like a teenager when dealing with things and we don't speak now. I'm not saying I didn't turn out alright, and in some aspects she did her best, but she never developed interests, a personality or a life of her own, if that makes sense. For the first 6 years of my life, at least, I'd be willing to argue with anyone that said a young mum wasn't ready for a baby. Looking back as an adult, I see that they're totally right. All the basics she was fine with, but how can you raise a child when you don't know who you are? She's had four kids in total - I'm totally different as I kind of ended up 'raising myself' so I don't have the same personality as my siblings. They're all going to be just fine, but you can tell they're going to have a harder time of it.

Only in the last few years do I feel I've really found out who I am, and carved out my own identity, which is why I now feel ready to bring up a kid. The baby years are just fine, but what's scary is keeping a kid occupied, happy and on the right path for the remaining years of childhood. I do think there are a lot of people who have kids before they're ready, and might not even realise it, which is why it was important to me to wait.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO!!

Ken- I primarily use my Iphone to go on TFO and I can still see the signatures and links and everything. 
I hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## wellington

Good morning all. Cherylim. Your right. Raising a baby is easy. Actually a baby is boring sort, they eat and sleep a lot. It's the kid to teen to adult that is the hard part. You start with a plan of how your going to raise them and then, you find yourself having to kinda change things up along the way. Sounds like you and Kerryann will do great. The biggest thing to remember. There's no perfect way and we all will or have made mistakes, some small, some not so much. You can only hope, when you send them off on their own, that you did your best and they remember the good things and the right things


Ken, I have never heard of that game either. I had to look it up. Sounds interesting. I like you change it up some


----------



## ijmccollum

Water main broke down town and it is -11f outside. I guess we got two ice rinks now. I'm going back to bed now.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cherylim, I like your Idea of waiting a little bit after you get married to have a little one  you and your hubby should enjoy being married for a little bit


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...this was a very active chat! Thought I'd never get to the last post I read yesterday. I'm so happy to see new faces on here. I like getting to know you all this way. 

I'm calling the vet out for my horse later this a.m. She's been limping real bad and the anti-inflammatory med isn't working anymore. Horses don't do well on three legs. She's 25. I hope I don't have to have her put down.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Wow...this was a very active chat! Thought I'd never get to the last post I read yesterday. I'm so happy to see new faces on here. I like getting to know you all this way.
> 
> I'm calling the vet out for my horse later this a.m. She's been limping real bad and the anti-inflammatory med isn't working anymore. Horses don't do well on three legs. She's 25. I hope I don't have to have her put down.



Oh no Yvonne! I hope you don't have to put her down! Keep us posted!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> Wow...this was a very active chat! Thought I'd never get to the last post I read yesterday. I'm so happy to see new faces on here. I like getting to know you all this way.
> 
> I'm calling the vet out for my horse later this a.m. She's been limping real bad and the anti-inflammatory med isn't working anymore. Horses don't do well on three legs. She's 25. I hope I don't have to have her put down.



Oh no! I hope you dont either. I will hope for the best. Keep up posted!


----------



## wellington

Fingers crossed and only good wishes flowing your way Yvonne. I sure hope you don't have to put her down. Please keep us updated.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

wellington said:


> Good morning all. Cherylim. Your right. Raising a baby is easy. Actually a baby is boring sort, they eat and sleep a lot. It's the kid to teen to adult that is the hard part. You start with a plan of how your going to raise them and then, you find yourself having to kinda change things up along the way. Sounds like you and Kerryann will do great. The biggest thing to remember. There's no perfect way and we all will or have made mistakes, some small, some not so much. You can only hope, when you send them off on their own, that you did your best and they remember the good things and the right things
> 
> 
> Ken, I have never heard of that game either. I had to look it up. Sounds interesting. I like you change it up some





Awww, Cherylim & Yellow Turtle, I had my first at 18 and my last at 29. I never make my oldest child do anything terrible like change diapers or anything because I want her to want to be a parent and not have her harbor any resentment towards her younger siblings. I love being a mother it's all I have ever done as an adult and all I ever want to do. Rob is snipped so no more babies for us and it gives me anxiety to think about not having a baby at home. My plan is to get Dagny trained as a therapy dog and go to the children's hospital a couple times a week.


----------



## Yvonne G

Not me, man! I loved my own kids, but really have a hard time abiding anyone else's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, shoes on your horse? Is the ground frozen in your parts? Checked foot for abscess?


Frog picked and clean?


----------



## ijmccollum

Apparently it was a fire riser water main that broke, shot water up to 40 ft high and instantaneously froze what ever it came down on. Wild times in N.Ut. Traffic will be a mess downtown, I will be avoiding it. 

My significant other and I dated for over a year and then lived together for almost five years before we got married. Two and a half years later, we had our only child. He had colic and cried for the first six months of his life and then it stopped completely. He became a very delightful child, and then he became a teenager.......thankfully we all lived through that. He is now married to a wonderful young women, since last June, no babies yet but I think they are thinking on it. They lived together for two years before they got married so I guess you could say they have waited. Sheesh, I know Charlie and I did. Actually the doctor told me to consider him a gift and not to expect anymore. It would have nice to have had two but I know I will have grand kids someday, and I will be a very bad grandparent that spoils them rotten and then sends them home. 

Oh Yvonne, I so hope you don't have to put her down but if you do, I hope it will be easy on her and she goes peacefully. Losing an animal unexpectedly is bad enough but when it is an anticipated loss the pain seems to sting a little deeper. My thoughts go out to you and yours respectfully.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne fingers crossed that she will once again turn around and be okay.

As for kids, I think it is wise to wait atleast a year or two after the marriage to have a child. Living together is not the same deal as being married. I think because of that, you need those years to get the marriage strong and steady before rushing the kid section of it.

I really don't like babies (diapers, crying, burping, ect). Young children are okay. What I love the most about having had children is getting this time with them now. Getting to see how they have turned out and having them as more friends but yet my kids. Does that make sense? I regret having had children during the years of working all the time and not having real time to spend with them. I know I would be a much better mother now, then I was then.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, shoes on your horse? Is the ground frozen in your parts? Checked foot for abscess?
> 
> 
> Frog picked and clean?





No shoes. I think its probably an abscess, however I don't see anything. When it first started I started her on Bute and that helped enough that she was able to at least walk, however, now the bute isn't working anymore. I called and left a message for the vet to call me back. Naturally, its the week-end. Why didn't I call yesterday?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can you get your Ferrier to come out. Maybe it's a stick shoved in the frog?


----------



## ijmccollum

I think you are friends until they turn eleven and then not again until they are over twenty. LOL 

At a total of over six years, I think Charlie and I were pretty steady,  and I am hoping they will wait until she is out of school, that won't be until next year. Her family is saying, "hurry it up" and Charlie and I are saying, "take your time".

Okay, I have to ask, "what's a frog"? I work in ag research and I have never heard our vet say anything about frogs.....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Yvonne fingers crossed that she will once again turn around and be okay.
> 
> As for kids, I think it is wise to wait atleast a year or two after the marriage to have a child. Living together is not the same deal as being married. I think because of that, you need those years to get the marriage strong and steady before rushing the kid section of it.
> 
> I really don't like babies (diapers, crying, burping, ect). Young children are okay. What I love the most about having had children is getting this time with them now. Getting to see how they have turned out and having them as more friends but yet my kids. Does that make sense? I regret having had children during the years of working all the time and not having real time to spend with them. I know I would be a much better mother now, then I was then.



I understand and think it will be worth all the stress, sleepless nights and taxi-ing to sports & extra curricular activities to be where you are. It's funny because I always wonder if staying home and not working is a bad example but then again my choice does not have to be their choice. 

I have a tort itch! I really want a star! They are soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awww, Cherylim & Yellow Turtle, I had my first at 18 and my last at 29. I never make my oldest child do anything terrible like change diapers or anything because I want her to want to be a parent and not have her harbor any resentment towards her younger siblings. I love being a mother it's all I have ever done as an adult and all I ever want to do. Rob is snipped so no more babies for us and it gives me anxiety to think about not having a baby at home. My plan is to get Dagny trained as a therapy dog and go to the children's hospital a couple times a week.




I hope your very says your horse just needs a cortisone shot. 
My mom had me at 15 going on 16. She was married at 15 and the youngest of her sisters to get married but the old maid of my aunts was 17. My dad died while she was pregnant and she didn't remarry until I was 14. She was done at that point. We lived with my grandparents a lot but my mom actually did good job. My grandpa acted as good father figure too. My mom raised me with a strong belief that you must be able to support yourself because even if you marry the nicest boy he could die. My grandpa instilled in me the belief that I should get the heck out of the town I was raised in and live a better life.
I always have to give my mom props because I was the first in my family to go to college and I think I have gone farther than they ever imagined. I think they meant something like very a trade and get married at 19. My grandma disowned me when I packed up my car and took off to college at 17 and wouldn't see me until I was in my mid 20s. 
I think between that and raising my cousin I waited maybe more than I needed too


----------



## Edna

emysemys said:


> Not me, man! I loved my own kids, but really have a hard time abiding anyone else's.



I loved my own kids, too. My daughter as a teenager was an amazing and completely delightful person, with none of the troubles other relate. She's grown and still my favorite person to visit with. Now I love other people's kids. At 3:00 they all go home, and at 7:30 the next day they come again with an entirely new set of amazing experiences to relate. First graders are so much fun!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have a tort itch! I really want a star! They are soooo beautiful!!



I think you would enjoy them.


----------



## wellington

I too, stayed home to raise my son. I wish I had worked. I feel he would appreciate the things I do for him more and we both would appreciate the time we have together more. However, I was raised in a very different city, then I live and am raising my son in. I had no family of my own here and new very few people. I couldn't stand the thought of something happening to him if I had picked the wrong person to care for him while I worked. As he gets older though, he is appreciating more. I also believe one should wait. My hubby and I lived together for two years, then were married for two, before we had our son. However we were good friends before that for 12 years.




ijmccollum said:


> I think you are friends until they turn eleven and then not again until they are over twenty. LOL
> 
> At a total of over six years, I think Charlie and I were pretty steady,  and I am hoping they will wait until she is out of school, that won't be until next year. Her family is saying, "hurry it up" and Charlie and I are saying, "take your time".
> 
> Okay, I have to ask, "what's a frog"? I work in ag research and I have never heard our vet say anything about frogs.....



The frog is the v shaped part of the back bottom, underneath of a horses foot. I hope I explained that right


----------



## ijmccollum

Got it, it is adjacent to the central groove. Thanks.

Now out to lunch with hubbie and then on to errands while trying to avoid downtown.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Got it, it is adjacent to the central groove. Thanks.
> 
> Now out to lunch with hubbie and then on to errands while trying to avoid downtown.



So where is this romantic lunch taking place?


----------



## Yellow Turtle

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awww, Cherylim & Yellow Turtle, I had my first at 18 and my last at 29. I never make my oldest child do anything terrible like change diapers or anything because I want her to want to be a parent and not have her harbor any resentment towards her younger siblings. I love being a mother it's all I have ever done as an adult and all I ever want to do. Rob is snipped so no more babies for us and it gives me anxiety to think about not having a baby at home. My plan is to get Dagny trained as a therapy dog and go to the children's hospital a couple times a week.



I get your point. It might work that way too. I believe most important think is to communicate with her. I've seen my small niece helping her moms to do baby sitting, and she seems happy to share the work load. I guess, even a child has his/her own opinion 

I like children very much, even spare time to play with them. But I kinda agree with Yvonne, to interact with your own brings more satisfaction to your heart.


Wife calling lol. It's 1:16 am here, time to sleep. See you around people


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So where is this romantic lunch taking place?



Yes it sounds fun.
We just left the organic fruit and veggie market. apparently the supplier had some growing issue so the prices were crazy! The selection was terrible and it was like the world was ending. People were running around snatching up what was left. I got enough for the week but the tortoises only got green leaf lettuce, mustard greens, and escarole


----------



## Jacqui

Yesterday morning, Jeff and I ate breakfast out at the local park/lake. We had a blast watching the two squirrels fighting over a tree. Since we had been at the lake (actually three ponds in a row) a few days before, a lot of Canadian geese had showed up. Looks like they are moving again even though it's not the normal month they do.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday morning, Jeff and I ate breakfast out at the local park/lake. We had a blast watching the two squirrels fighting over a tree. Since we had been at the lake (actually three ponds in a row) a few days before, a lot of Canadian geese had showed up. Looks like they are moving again even though it's not the normal month they do.



That sounds wonderful. My husband loves geese. All of the geese here are gone.


I just looked and we are supposed to get tons of snow this week up north Michigan. We have an event next weekend called snofari and i am ago excited.


----------



## cherylim

Looong day! I'm exhausted. Got up early, and because the snow was melting my friend decided we should go to Preston to shop for bridesmaids dresses anyway, just the two of us with my goddaughter. We started with a pub lunch then went in to town. It was nice to get out and have a look around, but we didn't see ANYTHING in the right colour.

Then, Ian and I went shopping at the craft store in Preston. I've wanted to do something 'crafty' all my life, but I'm useless with my hands and I've never found something. That book I read suggested crafts would be good for me, so I went to look again. I'm home now with a soap making kit and a candle making kit. I'm going to see if I like them, choose which one I like most and turn it into a long-term hobby. Exciting!

Might even see, once I've used the supplies in the kit, if I can start experimenting with new scents and open an Etsy shop.


----------



## Jacqui

Thought the idea was fun and relaxation, not another business to keep up with the demands of.


----------



## turtlelubber

Jacqui said:


> Yesterday morning, Jeff and I ate breakfast out at the local park/lake. We had a blast watching the two squirrels fighting over a tree. Since we had been at the lake (actually three ponds in a row) a few days before, a lot of Canadian geese had showed up. Looks like they are moving again even though it's not the normal month they do.



Haha  that's cool


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So this is kinda fun. The couple who came out to look at the horses were very nice folks. They fell in love with the horses. Gave us a 50% down payment. Here the great partâ€¦they want to board the horses here and have us teach them the care and maintainence as well as everything else concerning the horses and how to be good owners! And they want to pay us monthly to boot. They buy the horses, all the tack and the trailer, I teach them how to care for them, they pay me monthly, and I've still got them here? Don't wake me up, I'm diggin this dream!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So this is kinda fun. The couple who came out to look at the horses were very nice folks. They fell in love with the horses. Gave us a 50% down payment. Here the great partâ€¦they want to board the horses here and have us teach them the care and maintainence as well as everything else concerning the horses and how to be good owners! And they want to pay us monthly to boot. They buy the horses, all the tack and the trailer, I teach them how to care for them, they pay me monthly, and I've still got them here? Don't wake me up, I'm diggin this dream!!!



That is amazing Ken! I am really happy for you!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Thought the idea was fun and relaxation, not another business to keep up with the demands of.



Very true, but this will be fun if I can master the talent. I'm sure I can manage the occasional mailing of candles or soaps. Won't be advertising so I might never sell a thing, and if I do it'll be rare. 

Just don't want the house to be overrun with bars of soap, and I can't give them as gifts for EVERY future event haha.

"Ohh! You got me...more soap...thanks".


----------



## Kerryann

My mom told me a store here had half off clearance clothes and I went. I got two pairs of jeans for 3 dollars each. A shirt that is so much like one i just pinned on Pinterest for 5 dollars, and a 3/4 sleeve blazer for 4 dollars.
My hubby got a shirt. I tried to convince him to get a pair of orange cargo khakis. They were 6 dollars. That went over like a lead balloon. I have been making him dress more trendy but he's not orange pants there yet 




cherylim said:


> Very true, but this will be fun if I can master the talent. I'm sure I can manage the occasional mailing of candles or soaps. Won't be advertising so I might never sell a thing, and if I do it'll be rare.
> 
> Just don't want the house to be overrun with bars of soap, and I can't give them as gifts for EVERY future event haha.
> 
> "Ohh! You got me...more soap...thanks".



I was thinking they would be fun gifts too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the idea was fun and relaxation, not another business to keep up with the demands of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, but this will be fun if I can master the talent. I'm sure I can manage the occasional mailing of candles or soaps. Won't be advertising so I might never sell a thing, and if I do it'll be rare.
> 
> Just don't want the house to be overrun with bars of soap, and I can't give them as gifts for EVERY future event haha.
> 
> "Ohh! You got me...more soap...thanks".
Click to expand...


You can check schedule and hobby off of your list! Good job, even though we all thought you were successful before .


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So this is kinda fun. The couple who came out to look at the horses were very nice folks. They fell in love with the horses. Gave us a 50% down payment. Here the great partâ€¦they want to board the horses here and have us teach them the care and maintainence as well as everything else concerning the horses and how to be good owners! And they want to pay us monthly to boot. They buy the horses, all the tack and the trailer, I teach them how to care for them, they pay me monthly, and I've still got them here? Don't wake me up, I'm diggin this dream!!!



That is so awesome!! I am so happy for you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It is kinda mind numbing.


----------



## jaizei

cherylim said:


> Then, Ian and I went shopping at the craft store in Preston. I've wanted to do something 'crafty' all my life, but I'm useless with my hands and I've never found something. That book I read suggested crafts would be good for me, so I went to look again. I'm home now with a soap making kit and a candle making kit. I'm going to see if I like them, choose which one I like most and turn it into a long-term hobby. Exciting!
> 
> Might even see, once I've used the supplies in the kit, if I can start experimenting with new scents and open an Etsy shop.



I bought this book  a few years ago. Haven't done it yet, but I will make (and enjoy) soap one day.


----------



## cherylim

jaizei said:


> I bought this book  a few years ago. Haven't done it yet, but I will make (and enjoy) soap one day.



Thanks for the link! If I do enjoy it I'll have to get some more books and start getting creative. Hopefully I'll like this - it doesn't require any 'artistic' skill on my part. The moulds will make the shape, I just have to make successful soap.

I've just caught up on the situation with Ken's horses - glad you got that outcome! Sounds perfect.


----------



## wellington

Ken, that is such a great deal. Very happy for you. I guess you can have your cake and eat it too
Cherylim, I did the candle making years ago, it was fun. Not all the stuff available then though like there is now. The soap always looked fun too. Be sure to take pics of some of the things you make and share with us.
I have been cleaning and reorganizing all day. Yesterday, cleaned my sons room, today the closet. Hubby went in for overtime, son still staying the night at friends how. Temps this weekend not bad, around 45. Wish I had more to do outside then in tomorrow and for most of next week, the cold teens, yuk. However, I don't think we are getting any snow 
Kerryann, doesn't your hubby hunt? You should have told him the orange cargo pants would be good for hunting. Then after he bought them, you could try to con him into wearing them at other times


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> Ken, that is such a great deal. Very happy for you. I guess you can have your cake and eat it too
> Cherylim, I did the candle making years ago, it was fun. Not all the stuff available then though like there is now. The soap always looked fun too. Be sure to take pics of some of the things you make and share with us.
> I have been cleaning and reorganizing all day. Yesterday, cleaned my sons room, today the closet. Hubby went in for overtime, son still staying the night at friends how. Temps this weekend not bad, around 45. Wish I had more to do outside then in tomorrow and for most of next week, the cold teens, yuk. However, I don't think we are getting any snow
> Kerryann, doesn't your hubby hunt? You should have told him the orange cargo pants would be good for hunting. Then after he bought them, you could try to con him into wearing them at other times



No hunting  we are almost fully organic vegan. We eat only dairy and eggs from humane local sources.


----------



## Edna

cherylim said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this book  a few years ago. Haven't done it yet, but I will make (and enjoy) soap one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link! If I do enjoy it I'll have to get some more books and start getting creative. Hopefully I'll like this - it doesn't require any 'artistic' skill on my part. The moulds will make the shape, I just have to make successful soap.
> 
> I've just caught up on the situation with Ken's horses - glad you got that outcome! Sounds perfect.
Click to expand...


My sister-in-law makes soaps and candles. She's actually very creative with it, some in the inclusions in the soap and candles, and also in the packaging. My mom buys her wares and I get soap and/or candles for every occasion. It's OK. I'm never short on soap


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, that is such a great deal. Very happy for you. I guess you can have your cake and eat it too
> Cherylim, I did the candle making years ago, it was fun. Not all the stuff available then though like there is now. The soap always looked fun too. Be sure to take pics of some of the things you make and share with us.
> I have been cleaning and reorganizing all day. Yesterday, cleaned my sons room, today the closet. Hubby went in for overtime, son still staying the night at friends how. Temps this weekend not bad, around 45. Wish I had more to do outside then in tomorrow and for most of next week, the cold teens, yuk. However, I don't think we are getting any snow
> Kerryann, doesn't your hubby hunt? You should have told him the orange cargo pants would be good for hunting. Then after he bought them, you could try to con him into wearing them at other times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hunting  we are almost fully organic vegan. We eat only dairy and eggs from humane local sources.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I knew that. Don't know what I was thinking


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> Sorry, I knew that. Don't know what I was thinking



Actually I told him after your comment he could wear them for our tactile classes.. He said no still


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I knew that. Don't know what I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I told him after your comment he could wear them for our tactile classes.. He said no still
Click to expand...


Hehe, tell him it's all the rave in Paris Well that line usually works better on women then men


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

If I add food coloring to a water bottle and spray it on my snow do you think I run the risk of killing my grass underneath? I want to the tye-dye the snow in my front yard with the kids and Rob said no because it will kill the grass. I think he is wrong, what do you think?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> If I add food coloring to a water bottle and spray it on my snow do you think I run the risk of killing my grass underneath? I want to the tye-dye the snow in my front yard with the kids and Rob said no because it will kill the grass. I think he is wrong, what do you think?



I wouldn't think so?? What is in it that would kill the grass? If it's edible i would think it would be grass safe but i am not sure.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sounds like another case of hubby not wanting wifey to do something, so hubby says its illegal...or whatever!!

Ken: I'm so glad you get to keep the horses there. This will make the eventual parting so much easier, as you get to know the people and see how much they love your horses.

April has an abscess in the middle of the sole of her foot. An hoof abscess is very painful to a horse because it's in a place where there is no "give." The abscess swells up inside an enclosed space with no room to expand and causes quite a bit of pressure. Its more painful than a broken leg. So the vet sedated her, then dug and dug until he found the abscess. When he broke through the hoof all this yuck came squirting out and there was even a sound like air rushing. It's going to be a lot of fun trying to keep a hole in a hoof clean when the whole paddock is solid mud. So April gets to live another day!


----------



## wellington

YA for April SORRY for April and the pain she will have for a while GOOD LUCK, to you Yvonne, that will be very trickie


I don't see how the food coloring would kill grass. I agree with Yvonne on this one. He just doesn't either want it done, or doesn't want to do it.


Ha, I looked up about the food coloring. Some communities actually will use green food coloring to color the dead grass green for Easter egg hunts. Sorry to the hubby, but he should check the Internet first, before he makes up an answer, or not let you ask TFO


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann wearing those orange pants would be a smart thing while out jeeping. 

Ken so happy the whole horse deal is sooooo great!!

Yvonne glad the reason has been found and April is now recovering.

Erin was it who had the food coloring question.... nopers it will not hurt the grass.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks everyone! I am doing it! I was thinking the same same thing. He is a freak about how the front yard looks so I guess he is even trying to be a freak about the snow too. 
Yvonne, that is great news! How often do you have to redress the wound and will she let you do it?


----------



## Jacqui

Remember, we do need to see the yard when your done!  Please.


----------



## Kerryann

Such good news on all fronts today 
Today is my dogs birthday so i am taking her home froyo 
We took her to petsmart today so she could pick her present. She got a nylsbone toy.
Also i got some more cold weather gear for snofari 


Here's the dogs loving their froyo





The birfday girl








CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks everyone! I am doing it! I was thinking the same same thing. He is a freak about how the front yard looks so I guess he is even trying to be a freak about the snow too.
> Yvonne, that is great news! How often do you have to redress the wound and will she let you do it?



My husband would be the same way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, did the vet find the cause or is it just another â€œhoof mystery abscess"? For those who don't know, you could have a 1" piece of wire on 20 acres, the rest nice clean pasture, and a horse will find a way to injure themselves on it. 
A burro can graze in a junkyard with rusted jagged pieces of metal everywhere and never get injured.


----------



## Yvonne G

There was no outward cause...just a case of bacteria gaining entry through a small crack or something and growing.

The dressing can stay on (if it will. A hoof is a hard place to dress) for three days, then change it. I hope I don't have to change it because I'll never get it on as good as he did. They make little boots for horse feet, but they're quite expensive. She got a shot of penicillin and I'm to give her pain med and sulpher daily until she's well.


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> Such good news on all fronts today
> Today is my dogs birthday so i am taking her home froyo
> We took her to petsmart today so she could pick her present. She got a nylsbone toy.
> Also i got some more cold weather gear for snofari
> 
> 
> Here's the dogs loving their froyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birfday girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I am doing it! I was thinking the same same thing. He is a freak about how the front yard looks so I guess he is even trying to be a freak about the snow too.
> Yvonne, that is great news! How often do you have to redress the wound and will she let you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband would be the same way.
Click to expand...





HAPPY BIRTHDAY Looks like they sure enjoyed their froyo? BTW, what is that? Like frozen yogurt? Nice that the birthday girl likes too share


Ha, I think I just figured it out. That's short for frozen yogurt, right? See, I'm not a tester at all. In fact I was going to call it short hand  That really shows my age


----------



## Kerryann

wellington said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Looks like they sure enjoyed their froyo? BTW, what is that? Like frozen yogurt? Nice that the birthday girl likes too share
> 
> 
> Ha, I think I just figured it out. That's short for frozen yogurt, right? See, I'm not a tester at all. In fact I was going to call it short hand  That really shows my age





Yes it was greek all natural dairy free frozen yogurt which sounds scary but isn't. We got them their own cups because they don't share well at all


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait a minute! I thought yogurt was cultured dairy.


----------



## wellington

Oops, that was suppose to say texter My dog loves ice cream. We have to spell it around her or she goes nuts. She gets her own, with a cone, but we put it in a bowl. Then she races to eat it so she can have some of mine. She always has a big ice cream burp after, yuk


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Happy Birthday to the pup's! They are cute! I am going to bid you all a early adeiu, the stomach bug is in da' house, more specifically in my 6 year old. Have a good night all


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait a minute! I thought yogurt was cultured dairy.



The one that we get is made either with coconut or almond milk. It is all natural, kosher, dairy free, and gluten free. The people who make this are local to my area and developed it to support the kosher community. It actually tastes great and is naturally low in calories and carbs. We typically eat it every Saturday night after sundown (like vampires ). My lab has severe food allergies and included are soy and dairy, so this is a great option for her. They actually do include active yogurt cultures though which have health benefits. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Happy Birthday to the pup's! They are cute! I am going to bid you all a early adeiu, the stomach bug is in da' house, more specifically in my 6 year old. Have a good night all



Aww that is horrible, I hope you don't get it.  I hope your little one feels better too.


----------



## wellington

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Happy Birthday to the pup's! They are cute! I am going to bid you all a early adeiu, the stomach bug is in da' house, more specifically in my 6 year old. Have a good night all



Sorry to hear that. It sure has been going around. Hope it passes quickly. Try to have a good night


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> So where is this romantic lunch taking place?


Hardly romantic, it was the Center Street Grill and the kids joined us so it was more of a family affair, albeit, a wonderful gathering. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is the great partâ€¦they want to board the horses here and have us teach them the care and maintainence as well as everything else concerning the horses and how to be good owners! And they want to pay us monthly to boot. They buy the horses, all the tack and the trailer, I teach them how to care for them, they pay me monthly, and I've still got them here? Don't wake me up, I'm diggin this dream!!!


Don't freakin' wake up! Let the check clear. 

Chachi and I, my male sambava, are watching SciFi, "Ice Road Terror". He seems quite intent on watching it. I am thinking I should make sure his paddock is well secured tonight. 

So I spent time and money at Harbor Freight to outfit my rock hound bags. I hope I did well. While HB prices are great, the product does mirror the cost. I tried to keep purchases down to noncritical items. I think I am pretty much ready outside of the east wing hammer and folding shovel. I think the first trip is scheduled to be Topaz Mnt. Great for us newbies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was cash! Dead presidents as it were. 
Coconuts and almonds produce juice/water. They lack a teat for milk production. 
Feeling all ornery tonight. Sorry.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was cash! Dead presidents as it were.
> Coconuts and almonds produce juice/water. They lack a teat for milk production.
> Feeling all ornery tonight. Sorry.



They call it milk because its a whitish juice.  It's very very yummy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm lactose intolerant. 12 minutes after a glass of milk and I drop bombs that will peel paint. I don't know why anyone would drink milk if they weren't lactose intolerant.


I know, I know, all these comedians out of work and I'm making jokes for free!


That's funny. I go to the barn and feed the horses and no one has made a comment. Really?


----------



## ijmccollum

I don't think I can talk about dead presidents since I am a fed.....but hey, you can be as ornery as you want. Do watch for the drones though. No, I did not just say that, someone jacked my keyboard.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm lactose intolerant. 12 minutes after a glass of milk and I drop bombs that will peel paint. I don't know why anyone would drink milk if they weren't lactose intolerant.
> 
> 
> I know, I know, all these comedians out of work and I'm making jokes for free!





If you have a dairy allergy like my dog you can't have dairy. My dog tries to claw all of her face hair off if she eats something she is allergic too.  If you are kosher depending on what you eat you can't have dairy either. I actually don't have dairy in large quantities because I get sick to my stomach. I can have dairy free stuff in whatever quantity I want.


----------



## wellington

ijmccollum said:


> I don't think I can talk about dead presidents since I am a fed.....but hey, you can be as ornery as you want. Do watch for the drones though. No, I did not just say that, someone jacked my keyboard.



LMAO, that was a good one




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm lactose intolerant. 12 minutes after a glass of milk and I drop bombs that will peel paint. I don't know why anyone would drink milk if they weren't lactose intolerant.
> 
> 
> I know, I know, all these comedians out of work and I'm making jokes for free!
> 
> 
> That's funny. I go to the barn and feed the horses and no one has made a comment. Really?






I feel for your family. Lots of frebreze in your house


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was talking about the Franklins I have in my walletâ€¦Ben passed a few years ago from what I've seen on the Internet machine. 
I've an allergy to honey bees. They'll kill me in 30mins. 
Dairy is just entertainment for me. I've always thought, as long as I didn't mix dairy and the meat of the parent animal I would be kosher. No? Shows you what this hick


Goy, right?


That should have read as; Shows you what this hick goy knows, right?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was talking about the Franklins I have in my walletâ€¦Ben passed a few years ago from what I've seen on the Internet machine.
> I've an allergy to honey bees. They'll kill me in 30mins.
> Dairy is just entertainment for me. I've always thought, as long as I didn't mix dairy and the meat of the parent animal I would be kosher. No? Shows you what this hick
> 
> 
> Goy, right?
> 
> 
> That should have read as; Shows you what this hick goy knows, right?






You are right .. 
If you eat meat and dairy you have to wash it in different sinks and you have to have different pans and appliances for cooking each. I am a goy too. 
I got a hive patch right after I typed that. I fear it was psychosomatic. 
I thought men just like to drop bombs anyway


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I thought men just like to drop bombs anyway



That's why I drink milk!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought men just like to drop bombs anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I drink milk!!
Click to expand...


That's what my husband would do


----------



## cherylim

Morning, all!

I've gone and got myself ill, so I'm feeling all sorry for myself.

I don't cope well with illness. Only a minor one, this one, so I'll survive as long as it doesn't turn into what MOST people call a minor illness.


----------



## cherylim

I decided to distract myself by getting started on my craft kits. Interesting experience.

I've very quickly made up my mind which I prefer.

I started with the soap. It was relaxing, I felt excited to be creating something and the finished product is looking great.

Then, I moved on to the candles. They were gel ones, and it said to melt the gel but NOT to heat it to more than 90C. That scared me, because our hob is hard to control and obviously water boils on it pretty easily. Then, it started crackling, and I'd read the warnings saying it's a fat and if it sets on fire I should put a damp cloth over it. I'm scared of fire, so I sort of freaked out at that point. It was taking ages to melt because I kept getting scared and lifting it away from the hob, so I called Ian in and he took over the melting stage.

When it was time to pour the gel into glasses, the wicks kept falling to the side. There were shells and pebbles to add in layers, but the gel hasn't turned out clear and it's got so many bubbles that you can't really see the decoration inside. It's just a bubble-gel mess, in a glass, with a wick that's leaning on the side.

I'm giving things a little longer to cool and set properly, then I'll post pictures. Was going to give my first attempts as gifts - one candle and one bar of soap per gift set - but now I might give the soaps away and the candles we'll burn ourselves. They're not gift quality.

Definitely taking up soap making though! Going to spend today getting some supplies online.


----------



## BowandWalter

I'm not certain how many of you are Game of Thrones fans, but I feel like this is to awesome to not post. I just danced the salsa with a guy who looked exactly like Jon Snow from the TV series. I'm also equally overjoyed that I'm not the only "my age" person who can dance the salsa.


----------



## Yellow Turtle

cherylim said:


> Morning, all!
> 
> I've gone and got myself ill, so I'm feeling all sorry for myself.
> 
> I don't cope well with illness. Only a minor one, this one, so I'll survive as long as it doesn't turn into what MOST people call a minor illness.



Speedy recovery for you Chery 




BowandWalter said:


> I'm not certain how many of you are Game of Thrones fans, but I feel like this is to awesome to not post. I just danced the salsa with a guy who looked exactly like Jon Snow from the TV series. I'm also equally overjoyed that I'm not the only "my age" person who can dance the salsa.



I'm a big fan of Game of Thrones since long time. I read the series long time ago. Too bad the writer takes too long time between new series.... I like Jon Snow as well, and if you really like Jon Snow, well you'll be very angry after reading the last TPB.. Oh and you might be surprised, but the 2nd character I like is Tyrion and 3rd one is Arya.

Wow salsa, I'd love to learn that. But I'm not really good at dancing


----------



## cherylim

Allllrighty then. Change of plan, again.

Turns out, you can't sell soap without a license (who knew?), and I'd like to be able to sell excess so I'm going for candles.

Not the gel ones, obviously - the type made in a similar way to soap. Just purchased my wicks, mould, wax, colours and fragrances that should cover me for 12 weeks.

Here are my soaps and candles from this morning:


----------



## ijmccollum

Morning all. Just up to put let the dog out to do his business, then back in -- too cold for even dogs to be out -- and then back to bed. I sleep in whenever I can. 

Cherylim, those soaps are absolutely adorable. They look like frosted cakes and cookies. Are they melt and pour or cold press?

I was thinking of adding lotions, lip balm, possibly soaps (melt and pour) to my inventory this summer for the weekend market. But as is, I am behind on getting my Jewlery stock up. I've been too distracted as of late. I need to get my rear in gear.

And Ken, of course you were talking about your wallet, I was just causing trouble. Sorry all, I bad.


----------



## Yvonne G

'Morning, all! I'm afraid I'm much too busy reading and napping to take up any hobbies like soap/candle making!


----------



## cherylim

ijmccollum said:


> Morning all. Just up to put let the dog out to do his business, then back in -- too cold for even dogs to be out -- and then back to bed. I sleep in whenever I can.
> 
> Cherylim, those soaps are absolutely adorable. They look like frosted cakes and cookies. Are they melt and pour or cold press?
> 
> I was thinking of adding lotions, lip balm, possibly soaps (melt and pour) to my inventory this summer for the weekend market. But as is, I am behind on getting my Jewlery stock up. I've been too distracted as of late. I need to get my rear in gear.



They're melt and pour. 

They include (in various measures, each different) poppy seeds, aniseed, linseed and dried marigold petals.


----------



## Edna

I just feel like I have to point out here that while Ben is indeed dead, he was never a president.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning TFO! Well it's almost 10. But it's a great day since my daughter stopped throwing up around 2am. She is her normal self again, yay!! 

Yellow Turtle, I love Game of Thrones and I LOVE Tyrion! I cannot wait for it to come back on!! 

Chelylim, I hope you have a speedy recovery and your soaps & candles are awesome!! 

Cowboy (bomb dropping) Ken, my youngest two are lactose intolerant but they can have a little bit of cheese and a few other things but if I ever give them too much the noises that come's out of both ends of their little bodies is crazy!!


----------



## ijmccollum

cherylim said:


> They're melt and pour.
> 
> They include (in various measures, each different) poppy seeds, aniseed, linseed and dried marigold petals.


Very nice! Are you using essential oils as well? I am a doTerra consultant if you are interested. 


Edna said:


> I just feel like I have to point out here that while Ben is indeed dead, he was never a president.



Yes, but he should have been.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ben spent lots of time on recreational activities like cider perfection and kite flying. Lol.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning TFO! Well it's almost 10. But it's a great day since my daughter stopped throwing up around 2am. She is her normal self again, yay!!
> 
> Yellow Turtle, I love Game of Thrones and I LOVE Tyrion! I cannot wait for it to come back on!!
> 
> Chelylim, I hope you have a speedy recovery and your soaps & candles are awesome!!
> 
> Cowboy (bomb dropping) Ken, my youngest two are lactose intolerant but they can have a little bit of cheese and a few other things but if I ever give them too much the noises that come's out of both ends of their little bodies is crazy!!



My husband said with wind chill it's negative 1 here. I went outside to load the Jeep quick and my hair froze. 
The soaps are pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

I must be hungry because I want to eat the soap.


----------



## cherylim

ijmccollum said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're melt and pour.
> 
> They include (in various measures, each different) poppy seeds, aniseed, linseed and dried marigold petals.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Are you using essential oils as well? I am a doTerra consultant if you are interested.
Click to expand...


These have a lemon oil in them. Got two more batches to make but won't be doing them until next weekend - started feeling more ill so I'm lying on the sofa watching Disney movies.


----------



## ijmccollum

Sounds like a good founding father to me.


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> - started feeling more ill so I'm lying on the sofa watching Disney movies.



I thought we put in a request for you to feel better, not worse.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Uh oh... Nausea and headache! Move over Cheryl I am in the mood for some Aladdin & Little Mermaid. I am trying to stay positive as my friend always say's.... "you are only one stomach bug away from your dream size".


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Uh oh... Nausea and headache! Move over Cheryl I am in the mood for some Aladdin & Little Mermaid. I am trying to stay positive as my friend always say's.... "you are only one stomach bug away from your dream size".



Exactly!

I've always been a HUGE fan of Disney. Never grew out of it, but there are a couple of movies I've somehow never seen. Catching up on a few today - just watched The Song of the South for the first time and I still haven't seen Fantasia so that's next on the list. 


Anyone not already ill, it looks like it's best to stay away from this thread.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well [email protected], it might be a titch late. I am starting feel a bit sneezy. I am going to go take some cold alkaseltzer and hope for the best.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some of you may know that I have a nephew who is one of the curators at the L. A. Zoo's reptile house. He sent me a text this am telling me he got to wrestle an adult Komodo dragon. He suggested that it was intense. He is, who I wanted to grow up to be. Punk kid.


----------



## Yvonne G

That's doesn't even sound inviting to me. All that toxic slobber? No way Cowboy Ken!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just part of the job. In that its work, I'm sure it's not fun!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

eeeep scary! I am more of a watch from a distance type of person myself lol


----------



## Kerryann

Just almost got into a fight at breakfast . People can be so cruel. We eat every Sunday at the same place, a little deli by the house. One of the waiters is a young man with a neurological disorder but he is a really good waiter. Usually it's the same people every week as customers too.
This woman and man sat at the table next to us and she was super rude to the waiter. I know i looked at her horrified and hubs said almost everyone did. So she said really loud as he was walking away something about paying good money for lunch too much to deal with a retard. The kid was so close he had to hear her. She kept going on so this elderly woman said he was a good waiter to her. So rude woman said something rude to lady and said mind your own business old b-word. I had it.. So i said clearly you are the problem here so maybe you should either be polite or leave. She started cussing and saying nasty stuff to me and the manager who came out. She was screaming about how it was the managers fault this started because her was so cheap he hired the retard and everyone was too too pc to say it. The manager asked her to leave so she came over to my table and was screaming at me about being a pc liberal b. I told her that political views have nothing to do with being a decent person. She looked at that point like she was going to start hitting me and i was trapped in my booth. I didn't say it to her but financially, gun control, and business views I am about as hard right as the come. Socially I an a moderate, which would make me not a liberal. A lot of the people in the restaurant started standing and asking her to just leave. Finally her husband basically pushed her out. He looked embarrassed honestly. After she left i saw the young guy/kids come back out and he looked like he was crying which broke my heart. He thanked me and the other lady for standing up for him. I told him he didn't deserve any of that. My heart broke more when he said he was used to it.
I mean he's smart. He remembers our order so we barely have to order, and he runs his butt off. He definitely has fine motor skills issues but other than how he looks you wouldn't know. 
It took me a long time to type this out. Seeing and knowing that young guy was so upset bothered me so much. My husband said he was really worried because that woman would have killed me. He said I had a placement and size disadvantage.


----------



## ijmccollum

The woman appears to have some serious issues of her own. Glad you weren't hurt and kudos to you for sticking up for the kid. It is heart breaking that "he is used to it".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here I was hoping that was going to end with the hidden cameras coming out and that it was an episode of, â€œWhat Would You Do" being filmed. Thanks for sticking up for the kid.


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks for the kudos. My grandpa used to say always doing what's right is the hardest thing to do. I can't believe someone can be so cruel.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Just almost got into a fight at breakfast . People can be so cruel. We eat every Sunday at the same place, a little deli by the house. One of the waiters is a young man with a neurological disorder but he is a really good waiter. Usually it's the same people every week as customers too.
> This woman and man sat at the table next to us and she was super rude to the waiter. I know i looked at her horrified and hubs said almost everyone did. So she said really loud as he was walking away something about paying good money for lunch too much to deal with a retard. The kid was so close he had to hear her. She kept going on so this elderly woman said he was a good waiter to her. So rude woman said something rude to lady and said mind your own business old b-word. I had it.. So i said clearly you are the problem here so maybe you should either be polite or leave. She started cussing and saying nasty stuff to me and the manager who came out. She was screaming about how it was the managers fault this started because her was so cheap he hired the retard and everyone was too too pc to say it. The manager asked her to leave so she came over to my table and was screaming at me about being a pc liberal b. I told her that political views have nothing to do with being a decent person. She looked at that point like she was going to start hitting me and i was trapped in my booth. I didn't say it to her but financially, gun control, and business views I am about as hard right as the come. Socially I an a moderate, which would make me not a liberal. A lot of the people in the restaurant started standing and asking her to just leave. Finally her husband basically pushed her out. He looked embarrassed honestly. After she left i saw the young guy/kids come back out and he looked like he was crying which broke my heart. He thanked me and the other lady for standing up for him. I told him he didn't deserve any of that. My heart broke more when he said he was used to it.
> I mean he's smart. He remembers our order so we barely have to order, and he runs his butt off. He definitely has fine motor skills issues but other than how he looks you wouldn't know.
> It took me a long time to type this out. Seeing and knowing that young guy was so upset bothered me so much. My husband said he was really worried because that woman would have killed me. He said I had a placement and size disadvantage.



Wow, that stinks! Poor guy. For all anyone knows he could have gotten a Traumatic Brain Injury from serving our country! Good for you! I cannot imagine anyone saying the word "retard" out loud in public!


I dropped my eldest off at her party.. I did it!! They are going skiing for a couple hours but both parents are going to be skiing too which makes me think its ok but there are like 8 girls for them to keep up with, ugh!! some people live in such a carefree world, must be nice!!


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> Just almost got into a fight at breakfast . People can be so cruel. We eat every Sunday at the same place, a little deli by the house. One of the waiters is a young man with a neurological disorder but he is a really good waiter. Usually it's the same people every week as customers too.
> This woman and man sat at the table next to us and she was super rude to the waiter. I know i looked at her horrified and hubs said almost everyone did. So she said really loud as he was walking away something about paying good money for lunch too much to deal with a retard. The kid was so close he had to hear her. She kept going on so this elderly woman said he was a good waiter to her. So rude woman said something rude to lady and said mind your own business old b-word. I had it.. So i said clearly you are the problem here so maybe you should either be polite or leave. She started cussing and saying nasty stuff to me and the manager who came out. She was screaming about how it was the managers fault this started because her was so cheap he hired the retard and everyone was too too pc to say it. The manager asked her to leave so she came over to my table and was screaming at me about being a pc liberal b. I told her that political views have nothing to do with being a decent person. She looked at that point like she was going to start hitting me and i was trapped in my booth. I didn't say it to her but financially, gun control, and business views I am about as hard right as the come. Socially I an a moderate, which would make me not a liberal. A lot of the people in the restaurant started standing and asking her to just leave. Finally her husband basically pushed her out. He looked embarrassed honestly. After she left i saw the young guy/kids come back out and he looked like he was crying which broke my heart. He thanked me and the other lady for standing up for him. I told him he didn't deserve any of that. My heart broke more when he said he was used to it.
> I mean he's smart. He remembers our order so we barely have to order, and he runs his butt off. He definitely has fine motor skills issues but other than how he looks you wouldn't know.
> It took me a long time to type this out. Seeing and knowing that young guy was so upset bothered me so much. My husband said he was really worried because that woman would have killed me. He said I had a placement and size disadvantage.



Well done for standing up for him. Fantastic.

I think everyone wants to believe they will in that situation, but nobody totally knows how they'll react when it happens. Inspiring stuff!


----------



## Jacqui

I see what happens when I do not spend time in here, you all are either getting sick or starting fights.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, not all heros wear uniforms.


----------



## ijmccollum

Whew....1:30pm here and it has warmed to 0 f degrees. Talk about a heat wave.


----------



## Kerryann

I made myself feel better with some Patrick Dempsey therapy.....mmmmmm.. I only watch greys anatomy for him. I have been cleaning and prepping good all day too.
My husband bought some organizers for me and put them together too. I am so excited.  
Ooh and I got a really cute pair of leopard print flats today at the store. The hub had me cut off from buying anymore flats so after breakfast he took me shoe shopping to calm my nerves. He is the best husband ever. I am going to wear them tomorrow with my new red skinny jeans unless it snows 


Prepping food not good


----------



## cherylim

Hehe...I look smart!

Absolutely hate all kind of sport. Ian announced this morning he was getting into American Football, so wanted to watch today.

I looked up, said "Ah, so it's on. Who are you supporting?". He said he was picking a team on the spot, and would support them from now on, since he really had no idea. Announced 'Atlanta'.

I looked up, saw 'ATL' and 'SF' and said in a deadpan voice. "That's good, because I'm supporting the 49ers".

He turned and looked at me, a bit shocked that I knew the 49ers were a team, never mind that they were playing, and asked why.

I responded "Oh, because that's the team Colin Kaepernick plays for" just as he came on the screen and I pointed and went 'him'. Then, the announcer said 'and there's Kaepernick'. Cue even more shock, since even he didn't have a clue about specific people.

Picked stuff up from TFO without realising. I looked really clever, and he was very confused. Have told him now that it's a tortoise thing.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Hehe...I look smart!
> 
> Absolutely hate all kind of sport. Ian announced this morning he was getting into American Football, so wanted to watch today.
> 
> I looked up, said "Ah, so it's on. Who are you supporting?". He said he was picking a team on the spot, and would support them from now on, since he really had no idea. Announced 'Atlanta'.
> 
> I looked up, saw 'ATL' and 'SF' and said in a deadpan voice. "That's good, because I'm supporting the 49ers".
> 
> He turned and looked at me, a bit shocked that I knew the 49ers were a team, never mind that they were playing, and asked why.
> 
> I responded "Oh, because that's the team Colin Kaepernick plays for" just as he came on the screen and I pointed and went 'him'. Then, the announcer said 'and there's Kaepernick'. Cue even more shock, since even he didn't have a clue about specific people.
> 
> Picked stuff up from TFO without realising. I looked really clever, and he was very confused. Have told him now that it's a tortoise thing.



That is all sorts of awesome


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> Ooh and I got a really cute pair of leopard print flats today at the store. The hub had me cut off from buying anymore flats so after breakfast he took me shoe shopping to calm my nerves. He is the best husband ever. I am going to wear them tomorrow with my new red skinny jeans unless it snows



What! You can actually wear red skinny jeans? The only thing I got away with were Levi skinny jeans and that was before the holidays hit. I am not even sure I could get them to zip right now, or if I did it would 1. Painful and 2. Painful to look at. 



cherylim said:


> Hehe...I look smart!
> 
> Absolutely hate all kind of sport. Ian announced this morning he was getting into American Football, so wanted to watch today.
> 
> I looked up, said "Ah, so it's on. Who are you supporting?". He said he was picking a team on the spot, and would support them from now on, since he really had no idea. Announced 'Atlanta'.
> 
> I looked up, saw 'ATL' and 'SF' and said in a deadpan voice. "That's good, because I'm supporting the 49ers".
> 
> He turned and looked at me, a bit shocked that I knew the 49ers were a team, never mind that they were playing, and asked why.
> 
> I responded "Oh, because that's the team Colin Kaepernick plays for" just as he came on the screen and I pointed and went 'him'. Then, the announcer said 'and there's Kaepernick'. Cue even more shock, since even he didn't have a clue about specific people.
> 
> Picked stuff up from TFO without realising. I looked really clever, and he was very confused. Have told him now that it's a tortoise thing.



That is way funny, but you really should consider supporting Denver. Well maybe next year since I believe they are out of it for this season.


I think we have have our high of the day, it is 4 pm and we hit whopping 3 degrees F.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My Niners get one more game to play. And for my friends on the other-side of the pond I say, â€œthank you for your support!"


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh and I got a really cute pair of leopard print flats today at the store. The hub had me cut off from buying anymore flats so after breakfast he took me shoe shopping to calm my nerves. He is the best husband ever. I am going to wear them tomorrow with my new red skinny jeans unless it snows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What! You can actually wear red skinny jeans? The only thing I got away with were Levi skinny jeans and that was before the holidays hit. I am not even sure I could get them to zip right now, or if I did it would 1. Painful and 2. Painful to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe...I look smart!
> 
> Absolutely hate all kind of sport. Ian announced this morning he was getting into American Football, so wanted to watch today.
> 
> I looked up, said "Ah, so it's on. Who are you supporting?". He said he was picking a team on the spot, and would support them from now on, since he really had no idea. Announced 'Atlanta'.
> 
> I looked up, saw 'ATL' and 'SF' and said in a deadpan voice. "That's good, because I'm supporting the 49ers".
> 
> He turned and looked at me, a bit shocked that I knew the 49ers were a team, never mind that they were playing, and asked why.
> 
> I responded "Oh, because that's the team Colin Kaepernick plays for" just as he came on the screen and I pointed and went 'him'. Then, the announcer said 'and there's Kaepernick'. Cue even more shock, since even he didn't have a clue about specific people.
> 
> Picked stuff up from TFO without realising. I looked really clever, and he was very confused. Have told him now that it's a tortoise thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is way funny, but you really should consider supporting Denver. Well maybe next year since I believe they are out of it for this season.
> 
> 
> I think we have have our high of the day, it is 4 pm and we hit whopping 3 degrees F.
Click to expand...




I went up 12lbs during the holidays but now I am back down 14lbs.  It's funny, I have been training myself to eat less and it's working. Now after just a few bites I am full. We just got back from going out to dinner and my hub was complaining about how little I eat these days. I told him he could save some calories and give me a few bites of his food. He threatened to stab me with a fork.  On the other hand, I pack him all of my left overs for his lunches during the week so he wins.


----------



## ijmccollum

I am so jealous girlfriend, I am sitting at 12 lbs gained over holidays with 5 that I was hoping to drop before the holidays hit.


----------



## wellington

WOW, Kerryann, kudos for you standing up for the waiter. I hate bullying of any kind.
Cherylim, I think that was great, got a good laugh. You floored him

Jacqui, Yvonne, anyone, what happened to Kristina? I don't remember her posting for quite some time now, I fact I believe months. Was just wondering.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> I am so jealous girlfriend, I am sitting at 12 lbs gained over holidays with 5 that I was hoping to drop before the holidays hit.



I have been doing this mind over matter thing where I have been gradually eating less while trying to eat healthier at the same time. I lost almost 9lbs my first week by switching out to only eating non gmo unprocessed food.  I have also been drinking water like a fiend which has helped with the hunger. I am at the point now where like 3 to five bites of food fills me up. Another trick I have been doing is when I think I am hungry I drink a glass of water and wait for 10 minutes. If I am still hungry I have a small snack like carrots or an apple.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann fails to mention that she is a red foot tortoise and a carrot or apple equals food to her.


----------



## wellington

Kerryann said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous girlfriend, I am sitting at 12 lbs gained over holidays with 5 that I was hoping to drop before the holidays hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing this mind over matter thing where I have been gradually eating less while trying to eat healthier at the same time. I lost almost 9lbs my first week by switching out to only eating non gmo unprocessed food.  I have also been drinking water like a fiend which has helped with the hunger. I am at the point now where like 3 to five bites of food fills me up. Another trick I have been doing is when I think I am hungry I drink a glass of water and wait for 10 minutes. If I am still hungry I have a small snack like carrots or an apple.
Click to expand...


I will have to try that. Anytime I try to go on a diet, I instantly get hungry and I am a junk food, foodie. I like the drinking water first. That might really work for me. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann fails to mention that she is a red foot tortoise and a carrot or apple equals food to her.



I looooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveee fruits and veggies.. so I am definitely like a tort


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My friend's personal trainer started a 3 day a week boot camp. My friend invited me to join, she said it is like 5 women and the most intense workout of her life and all the while the trainer is screaming the ladies for not holding their planks or giving up too soon. She said its awesome and her trainer is a 6'4 Brazilian but I don't want to get yelled at!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I have three pair of glasses...the "Progressive" "Transitions" that I wear all the time, the ones that only have my distance vision correction (for watching TV) and the ones that only have my close-up that I use for reading. So, there's a pair laying next to the TV, and a pair sitting on top of my book, where ever that may be and a pair on my nose. A few weeks ago Misty reached up on the bureau, grabbed my TV glasses (wire frames) and really demolished them. I took them to a frame shop and the lady kindly re-bent them and put the lenses back in them. She didn't charge me. So this evening I'm sitting on the computer and here comes Misty with my reading glasses in her mouth. These are plastic frames and one lens holder is broken...the lenses are on the floor in my bedroom. 

She used to be real good about only playing with her own toys. I guess she's getting tired of them and now has to start on my toys.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> I have three pair of glasses...the "Progressive" "Transitions" that I wear all the time, the ones that only have my distance vision correction (for watching TV) and the ones that only have my close-up that I use for reading. So, there's a pair laying next to the TV, and a pair sitting on top of my book, where ever that may be and a pair on my nose. A few weeks ago Misty reached up on the bureau, grabbed my TV glasses (wire frames) and really demolished them. I took them to a frame shop and the lady kindly re-bent them and put the lenses back in them. She didn't charge me. So this evening I'm sitting on the computer and here comes Misty with my reading glasses in her mouth. These are plastic frames and one lens holder is broken...the lenses are on the floor in my bedroom.
> 
> She used to be real good about only playing with her own toys. I guess she's getting tired of them and now has to start on my toys.



You need to start dog proofing everything. If she's smart like my dog she can figure anything out when you try to hide stuff. I have baby locks on everything.
Your story reminded me I have to go to the doctor again for my eyes. I am hoping he doesn't want to shiv me in the eye


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning TFO 
I have been up since 4:30. I have my monthly presentation to the board in less than an hour. I have been working so hard this month. I have so much accomplished out of my annual goals already. I am really excited to do my presentation.  Wish me luck


----------



## Jacqui

Good luck Kerryann. I guess that means it's not a holiday at your job today.


----------



## ijmccollum

When Scout first came to live with us, he went through a leather jacket, glasses, cell phone, two tv remotes, power tools, camping gear and several 50 lb bags of top soil. He managed to open my Jewlery tote that I carry to the market and strewn it across the back yard. And the poor Dude, my blue tongue skink, had to have his viv covered so Scout couldn't see him. This went on for almost a year. Now he is very behaved, actually I think he finally got us trained. But seriously, he has become a great dog. Now if we could get him stop the incessant barking at the "puppy nappers" clearing the snow....

It is a holiday at my job so I am sleeping in. Starting tomorrow it will be a three week uninterrupted work schedule.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Good luck Kerryann. I guess that means it's not a holiday at your job today.



It went great 
Our clients have a holiday today but I do not. Today should be nice and quiet.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad it went great, but then I expected it to be no less then great with you doing it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Glad it went great, but then I expected it to be no less then great with you doing it.



Thanks, I did a lot of prep work though. I was so impressed that none of my proposals got shot down. I put a lot of thought into writing them up and had very strong ROI estimates for all of them. 

Did I also mention that I have one more day of work. I am waiting for a client to either schedule a meeting with me tomorrow(hoping), Wednesday, or Thursday morning so I can schedule the things I want to get done over the next couple of days off work before we leave for Snofari. I have a groupon for a facial that I want to use, I need to get my lashes filled, and I need a haircut like nobody's business.




ijmccollum said:


> When Scout first came to live with us, he went through a leather jacket, glasses, cell phone, two tv remotes, power tools, camping gear and several 50 lb bags of top soil. He managed to open my Jewlery tote that I carry to the market and strewn it across the back yard. And the poor Dude, my blue tongue skink, had to have his viv covered so Scout couldn't see him. This went on for almost a year. Now he is very behaved, actually I think he finally got us trained. But seriously, he has become a great dog. Now if we could get him stop the incessant barking at the "puppy nappers" clearing the snow....
> 
> It is a holiday at my job so I am sleeping in. Starting tomorrow it will be a three week uninterrupted work schedule.



My dogs don't mess with the tortoises or my fish/frogs but I have them gated to the wood floor area of my house. I have baby locks on all of the cabinets and the pantry now. If I don't do all of my dog proofing daily my lab will find something to get into. She is so well behaved normally but you never know when she's gonna get a wild hair up her wazoo. 
She will be really bad after this weekend. She is spending the weekend at grandma and grandpas. They have her sister and she weighs almost 15lbs heavier than my dog but is shorter. Their dog Coco is used to getting treats whenever she wants and is generally more spoiled than my dogs... which is hard to believe honestly.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

haha my two used to get into all sorts of stuff when they were pups, cleo once ate her weight in wedding cake! but now they are 13 and just want to sleep all day... except for my little boy flash... he LOVES stuffed animals (in a perverted way) his age has not slowed him down any. He still finds ways onto beds and tables to get to them which is impressive when you are 13 years old and 7 inches tall. My daughter has lost lots of her stuffed animals to him... and if the doll makes noise it excites him even more! he is such a perv!


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> My dogs don't mess with the tortoises or my fish/frogs but I have them gated to the wood floor area of my house. I have baby locks on all of the cabinets and the pantry now. If I don't do all of my dog proofing daily my lab will find something to get into. She is so well behaved normally but you never know when she's gonna get a wild hair up her wazoo.



Scout has free access to the entire house and he has learned to ignore the critters regardless if they are in their cages or out. I still would never leave him alone with them. He does kinda look a little funny at me if I have one of the tarantulas out. 

Yeh, you never know when they might get a wild hair.


----------



## Kerryann

This isn't going well so far. I foresee an eye surgery . If this doesn't go well I'm going to see my eye surgeon. He can usually talk me off the ledge.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just found this while researching the value of my horse trailer;
â€œIf you are allergic to something, it is best not to put it in your mouth.
Particularly if that something is a cat."

I like that one as much as this one;

â€œGod was my copilot but we crashed in the mountains and I had to eat him."


----------



## Kerryann

I ended up with a hug and a hall pass for six months.  Yay. No eye shiving for a half year.


I ended up with a hug and a hall pass for six months.  Yay. No eye shiving for a half year.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And the 49ers are in the Super Bowl! It just don't get much better.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I have a groupon for a facial that I want to use, I need to get my lashes filled, and I need a haircut like nobody's business.



Kerryann I always get a chuckle over you. Your such a girly girl as the expression goes. Totally opposite of me. I mean my lashes have never been filled, never even had mascara on them. Let's see my last haircut was ummm eight years ago? 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> And the 49ers are in the Super Bowl! It just don't get much better.



It will get better when the game is over.   I for one am tired of hearing about it and seeing displays for it every where I go. Not even a good team to cheer for.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's it Jacqui, I take back the posting that was off topic things I said about you that you had to remove ; )


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's it Jacqui, I take back the posting that was off topic things I said about you that you had to remove ; )



  Too late, I already had read what you wrote (and thanks for what you said).  I am just sorry you have poor tastes in football. You have great tastes in all things animal.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a groupon for a facial that I want to use, I need to get my lashes filled, and I need a haircut like nobody's business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann I always get a chuckle over you. Your such a girly girl as the expression goes. Totally opposite of me. I mean my lashes have never been filled, never even had mascara on them. Let's see my last haircut was ummm eight years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the 49ers are in the Super Bowl! It just don't get much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will get better when the game is over.   I for one am tired of hearing about it and seeing displays for it every where I go. Not even a good team to cheer for.
Click to expand...




What's funny is most of my girlfriends think I am the tomboy 
I realized today after my doctor hugged me a bunch of times that he has a nice body.  I was like woo he's sooo... mmm... wait ewwww.. he's my moms age  I think I was just overjoyed not be shivved in the eye yet again. 
I am excited about the superbowl but not for the people playing in it.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

momma says foosball is for the devil!


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> momma says foosball is for the devil!



Does she really?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL Jacqui! This momma says it!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> momma says foosball is for the devil!



I absolutely love that movie


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

me too!


----------



## ijmccollum

Yeh, Denver should have been in there but I'll still watch the game anyway. 

What a lousy day off. I have spent the better part of it in bed sleeping or sneezing, hopefully tomorrow all will be better. I should have known better, last week I was in a germ factory judging science projects and then shopping for the rock bag goodies. 

Kerryann, good to hear you didn't have to suffer thru eye poking.

Duh, just got it, Water Boy. Fun movie. Sorry I was slow. Did I mention I was sneezy?


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Yeh, Denver should have been in there but I'll still watch the game anyway.
> 
> What a lousy day off. I have spent the better part of it in bed sleeping or sneezing, hopefully tomorrow all will be better.



I'd go with Denver being there, as it's one of my two teams. 

I thought I gave orders yesterday for everybody to get better? Now please do so, I dislike the Chat folks being sick.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I know nothing about football but can talk a little about Hockey, soccer and I guess a little baseball too but only the Yankees games that I go to, I don't watch or really any sports on tv. 

So my check engine light was on this morning and my I just purchased my car in November from NY, so I had to find a dealer and take it in because I did not want to risk having car trouble in 15 degree weather with all the kids. Anyway while we were having the car serviced they brought the kids hot cocoa and I got a latte and they offered FREE mani's and pedi 's!!!! I didn't take them up on that offer but I have never seen anything like this!!


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh yeh, dyed in orange crush and blue. 

Now, I am going to go try to get better.....I think that means more airborne, alkaseltzer cold, and bed. Already had the chicken broth and the hummus, while tasty, the hummus is laying heavy in my tummy.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

my daughter and I are sick and I am about to get out the BB gun and take aim at these teenagers riding dirt bikes and ATV up and down our Cul-de-sac as loud as they can! I asked them about a hour ago if they could stop because just fell asleep... now they are back, there are more of them, and they are twice as loud. Our neighbor called phoenix police but they have done nothing...


im not too sick but my daughter is on breathing treatments.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Oh yeh, dyed in orange crush and blue.
> 
> Now, I am going to go try to get better.....I think that means more airborne, alkaseltzer cold, and bed. Already had the chicken broth and the hummus, while tasty, the hummus is laying heavy in my tummy.


 That sucks.. get better



Melly-n-shorty said:


> my daughter and I are sick and I am about to get out the BB gun and take aim at these teenagers riding dirt bikes and ATV up and down our Cul-de-sac as loud as they can! I asked them about a hour ago if they could stop because just fell asleep... now they are back, there are more of them, and they are twice as loud. Our neighbor called phoenix police but they have done nothing...
> 
> 
> im not too sick but my daughter is on breathing treatments.





It's only illegal if you get caught.. so be a sneaky bb sniper


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So my check engine light was on this morning and my I just purchased my car in November from NY, so I had to find a dealer and take it in because I did not want to risk having car trouble in 15 degree weather with all the kids. Anyway while we were having the car serviced they brought the kids hot cocoa and I got a latte and they offered FREE mani's and pedi 's!!!! I didn't take them up on that offer but I have never seen anything like this!!



That's a car service I could learn to enjoy! 




Melly-n-shorty said:


> im not too sick but my daughter is on breathing treatments.



Poor kid.... well poor you too, but kids make you feel worse about them being sick.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, dyed in orange crush and blue.
> 
> Now, I am going to go try to get better.....I think that means more airborne, alkaseltzer cold, and bed. Already had the chicken broth and the hummus, while tasty, the hummus is laying heavy in my tummy.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks.. get better
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> my daughter and I are sick and I am about to get out the BB gun and take aim at these teenagers riding dirt bikes and ATV up and down our Cul-de-sac as loud as they can! I asked them about a hour ago if they could stop because just fell asleep... now they are back, there are more of them, and they are twice as loud. Our neighbor called phoenix police but they have done nothing...
> 
> 
> im not too sick but my daughter is on breathing treatments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only illegal if you get caught.. so be a sneaky bb sniper
Click to expand...



so I should get on the roof!?!?!?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!



That is hilarious. I wouldn't have passed up the mani/pedi


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my check engine light was on this morning and my I just purchased my car in November from NY, so I had to find a dealer and take it in because I did not want to risk having car trouble in 15 degree weather with all the kids. Anyway while we were having the car serviced they brought the kids hot cocoa and I got a latte and they offered FREE mani's and pedi 's!!!! I didn't take them up on that offer but I have never seen anything like this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a car service I could learn to enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> im not too sick but my daughter is on breathing treatments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor kid.... well poor you too, but kids make you feel worse about them being sick.
Click to expand...




yea if it was me i wouldnt care... but I when she feels bad it gets to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious. I wouldn't have passed up the mani/pedi
Click to expand...


I never get Pedi's in the winter because I am scared I will ruin it by putting my pretty toes in my boots. I can't get a mani either because my hands are soo chapped I am afraid I will get MRSA or necrotising fasciitis. But, I can drink lattes all day if that is the price I have to pay!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!



You gave my hubby a chuckle over that.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave my hubby a chuckle over that.
Click to expand...


I am glad, because my husband was not very amused!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave my hubby a chuckle over that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad, because my husband was not very amused!
Click to expand...


I would bet not.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious. I wouldn't have passed up the mani/pedi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never get Pedi's in the winter because I am scared I will ruin it by putting my pretty toes in my boots. I can't get a mani either because my hands are soo chapped I am afraid I will get MRSA or necrotising fasciitis. But, I can drink lattes all day if that is the price I have to pay!
Click to expand...


Honestly ever since my mom got this crazy fungus in her toenails from a pedicure I have been going to a pedicure spa ran out of a podiatry clinic. They have the best sanitation I have ever seen. The foot bath is in a disposable tray that they discard between all of the patients. They also give you all of the tools after they do your pedicure and you can bring them back and get charged less next time.


Also I have no idea what the conditions you said are but one makes me think it means death. :shy:


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Plus I got totally busted for only having 1/4 of a tank of gas and anything less than 1/2 a tank is a crime in my house. I hate getting gas when it is cold and windy .


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Plus I got totally busted for only having 1/4 of a tank of gas and anything less than 1/2 a tank is a crime in my house. I hate getting gas when it is cold and windy .



Ahh yes, my husband says that too. He is always like what if you get stranded on the highway for hours and need the diesel?? I am like hmmm I'd call you duh


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Ahh yes, my husband says that too. He is always like what if you get stranded on the highway for hours and need the diesel?? I am like hmmm I'd call you duh



If you were stranded for hours, I would hope you would not be running your car/truck/jeep all that time that you would use up that much gas.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, my husband says that too. He is always like what if you get stranded on the highway for hours and need the diesel?? I am like hmmm I'd call you duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were stranded for hours, I would hope you would not be running your car/truck/jeep all that time that you would use up that much gas.
Click to expand...

If it was cold I'd have it running and keeping warm for sure


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, my husband says that too. He is always like what if you get stranded on the highway for hours and need the diesel?? I am like hmmm I'd call you duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were stranded for hours, I would hope you would not be running your car/truck/jeep all that time that you would use up that much gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was cold I'd have it running and keeping warm for sure
Click to expand...


Your kidding right? You would not warm it up and then turn it off until you were cold?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, my husband says that too. He is always like what if you get stranded on the highway for hours and need the diesel?? I am like hmmm I'd call you duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were stranded for hours, I would hope you would not be running your car/truck/jeep all that time that you would use up that much gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was cold I'd have it running and keeping warm for sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your kidding right? You would not warm it up and then turn it off until you were cold?
Click to expand...


It's a diesel and it's super hateful about that plan.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious. I wouldn't have passed up the mani/pedi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never get Pedi's in the winter because I am scared I will ruin it by putting my pretty toes in my boots. I can't get a mani either because my hands are soo chapped I am afraid I will get MRSA or necrotising fasciitis. But, I can drink lattes all day if that is the price I have to pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly ever since my mom got this crazy fungus in her toenails from a pedicure I have been going to a pedicure spa ran out of a podiatry clinic. They have the best sanitation I have ever seen. The foot bath is in a disposable tray that they discard between all of the patients. They also give you all of the tools after they do your pedicure and you can bring them back and get charged less next time.
> 
> 
> Also I have no idea what the conditions you said are but one makes me think it means death. :shy:
Click to expand...




My sister in law just started getting mani/ Pedi's in the last two years and got a funky black toe nail!!! I go regularily during the summer and have since I was a teenager and have never gotten anything!! Now I am skeeved! 

You also reminded me when you said diesel.., the car people were asking if I use reg gas or flex fuel. I have no idea what flex fuel is so I told them just gas. I called my husband and he said we don't have it gear but it seems it is something sold around the Midwest. Does anyone use this?


----------



## Jacqui

Never heard the term flex, we have bio gas here.


----------



## Edna

Flex Fuel = E85. It's 85% ethanol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Edna said:


> Flex Fuel = E85. It's 85% ethanol.



Is this sold where you are? I am just curious.


----------



## immayo

It's sold at some gas stations here but is expensive. A lot of tuners use it. I, being in some car clubs, know many people who mod their turboed cars will try to make it run on E85 because it is a higher octane fuel.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

immayo said:


> It's sold at some gas stations here but is expensive. A lot of tuners use it. I, being in some car clubs, know many people who mod their turboed cars will try to make it run on E85 because it is a higher octane fuel.



Thanks, that is interesting.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the funniest part was that my gas cap was off and I did not know it and that is what made that light come on!! Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious. I wouldn't have passed up the mani/pedi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never get Pedi's in the winter because I am scared I will ruin it by putting my pretty toes in my boots. I can't get a mani either because my hands are soo chapped I am afraid I will get MRSA or necrotising fasciitis. But, I can drink lattes all day if that is the price I have to pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly ever since my mom got this crazy fungus in her toenails from a pedicure I have been going to a pedicure spa ran out of a podiatry clinic. They have the best sanitation I have ever seen. The foot bath is in a disposable tray that they discard between all of the patients. They also give you all of the tools after they do your pedicure and you can bring them back and get charged less next time.
> 
> 
> Also I have no idea what the conditions you said are but one makes me think it means death. :shy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law just started getting mani/ Pedi's in the last two years and got a funky black toe nail!!! I go regularily during the summer and have since I was a teenager and have never gotten anything!! Now I am skeeved!
> 
> You also reminded me when you said diesel.., the car people were asking if I use reg gas or flex fuel. I have no idea what flex fuel is so I told them just gas. I called my husband and he said we don't have it gear but it seems it is something sold around the Midwest. Does anyone use this?
Click to expand...




I think its that stuff made from corn. It costs less than gas but you get less fuel economy on it. My husband was talking about it a few months ago. Apparently they are diverting the corn crops from feeding people to making inefficient fuel is his opinion. 




Jacqui said:


> Never heard the term flex, we have bio gas here.



I wish more places here sold biodiesel. It's really hard finding diesel out where I live.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flex Fuel = E85. It's 85% ethanol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sold where you are? I am just curious.
Click to expand...


We have a coop that sells it and it's a lot cheaper then the normal gas.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Well, it is not sold anywhere here. But next time they ask me I will not be all "huh"?? I will simply say "no, I do not use E85, thank you".


----------



## immayo

You should be like yea I use E85 and I have my car fully tuned to make it efficient. I run this beast at the track and blow people away, even though my fuel is partially made of corn!  haha


----------



## Kerryann

immayo said:


> You should be like yea I use E85 and I have my car fully tuned to make it efficient. I run this beast at the track and blow people away, even though my fuel is partially made of corn!  haha



We do run race gas in our grand national when we drive it. It smells so nice. See Jacqui... I am a tomboy


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

immayo said:


> You should be like yea I use E85 and I have my car fully tuned to make it efficient. I run this beast at the track and blow people away, even though my fuel is partially made of corn!  haha



Hahaha! It's a suburban, I cannot imagine it doing anything other than driving the carpool.


----------



## immayo

Kerryann said:


> immayo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be like yea I use E85 and I have my car fully tuned to make it efficient. I run this beast at the track and blow people away, even though my fuel is partially made of corn!  haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do run race gas in our grand national when we drive it. It smells so nice. See Jacqui... I am a tomboy
Click to expand...


Yea, E85 is like the poor man's race fuel.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hahaha! It's a suburban, I cannot imagine it doing anything other than driving the carpool.



You need a diesel truck.  Mine is programmed so it drives like a normal truck until you put your foot into it.. Then it feels like you are driving a Nascar race car


----------



## Edna

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flex Fuel = E85. It's 85% ethanol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sold where you are? I am just curious.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if any local stations have it, but where we fill up in Laramie does. A big advantage of autos designed for flex fuel is that you can use regular gasoline too. That's the "flex" part. 

I have found my highest MPG is using gas with 10% ethanol. 

The corn used for ethanol production is diverted from cattle feeding operations, not directly from people food. It's one of the reasons why beef has become so much more expensive.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If the corn is diverted from beef feed, than it is diverted from my food.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If the corn is diverted from beef feed, than it is diverted from my food.



 I have to agree with you there. It's not like we need higher beef prices either.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I have to agree with you there. It's not like we need higher beef prices either.



I think they predicted that this spring the meat and other processed food prices would rise because of last summers drought.
We buy from a place that gets most of their produce from local greenhouses and I guess they had a power outage. A lot of their crops were damaged so prices will be up for a few months. I was surprised a place like that didn't have a generator but maybe their margins aren't very high?


----------



## Edna

Ethanol served to level the playing field a bit between beef producers and corn producers. Prior to about 2006, the beef producers held all the cards and made all the money. Not so anymore.
Higher beef prices are the reason our weekly steak this week is a leg of lamb steak I love lamb! Who would have thought it would become the affordable red meat?!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It is 14 degrees with 20 mph winds. It is the kind of cold that immediately stings your face and rips all of the oxygen out of your lungs. I have to leave in a second but I am stalling because I hate this weather sooooo much!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is 14 degrees with 20 mph winds. It is the kind of cold that immediately stings your face and rips all of the oxygen out of your lungs. I have to leave in a second but I am stalling because I hate this weather sooooo much!!



It is bitterly cold here too. I just checked and it said that it is 3 degrees but feels like -12. My truck was plugged in last night and I still had problems starting it. I felt bad for the neighbors too because it sounded like I started a straight pipe tractor.  Today is my last day in the office for a week.. woot.. I am soo excited.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is 14 degrees with 20 mph winds. It is the kind of cold that immediately stings your face and rips all of the oxygen out of your lungs. I have to leave in a second but I am stalling because I hate this weather sooooo much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is bitterly cold here too. I just checked and it said that it is 3 degrees but feels like -12. My truck was plugged in last night and I still had problems starting it. I felt bad for the neighbors too because it sounded like I started a straight pipe tractor.  Today is my last day in the office for a week.. woot.. I am soo excited.
Click to expand...


I haven't left the house yet. Just hearing the wind is making me cold. I auto started it from inside my house and then bundled up and went out and turned it off. I am waiting for it to get Warner but I don't think it will


----------



## Kerryann

Oh my new red jeans are too big I think. I got them for three dollars so I will make them work. My husband told me they were too big and I thought he was crazy.  They are baggy skinny jeans.. apparently I didn't notice that when I tried them on. They had the smaller size too.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Ethanol served to level the playing field a bit between beef producers and corn producers. Prior to about 2006, the beef producers held all the cards and made all the money. Not so anymore.
> Higher beef prices are the reason our weekly steak this week is a leg of lamb steak I love lamb! Who would have thought it would become the affordable red meat?!



I have not had lamb nor even looked at it in years, due to it's high cost. When I go into the "big city" next week, I need to see if I can find some lamb and what it's going for.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is 14 degrees with 20 mph winds. It is the kind of cold that immediately stings your face and rips all of the oxygen out of your lungs. I have to leave in a second but I am stalling because I hate this weather sooooo much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is bitterly cold here too. I just checked and it said that it is 3 degrees but feels like -12. My truck was plugged in last night and I still had problems starting it. I felt bad for the neighbors too because it sounded like I started a straight pipe tractor.  Today is my last day in the office for a week.. woot.. I am soo excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't left the house yet. Just hearing the wind is making me cold. I auto started it from inside my house and then bundled up and went out and turned it off. I am waiting for it to get Warner but I don't think it will
Click to expand...


I warmed my truck for 5 minutes and I was still about 15 minutes from home before it started blowing warm air. It was soooo cold. Usually it doesn't have a problem with a cold start if it's plugged in but this morning it was like no way lady.. I am staying right here.. it's cold out


----------



## cherylim

Just as I make plans to start filling my weekends, things go and switch around completely. 

It's fine, though. My goddaughter's dad has been talking to his manager. At the moment, I babysit at 24 hours notice because he never gets his schedule in advance. I'm happy to do so, but it's hard to schedule meetings with clients around it. A couple of times I've had to cancel meetings or reschedule them with some of my more understanding clients.

Now, he's said that enough is enough. He's told her he can't keep messing me around, and he wants regular hours. He's gone in today and will be discussing three regular working days each week.

At the moment I'm babysitting once or twice a week. Three days is a lot of time to be unable to work because I'm looking after a toddler. So, I'm going to change my hours permanently.

From now on, Saturday and Sunday are working days, along with three days during the week. The other two days (two of the ones when I'm babysitting) are going to be my weekend. I will make sure, on those days, that I take her out and we do things properly. As it's MY weekend as well as time looking after her, it can't just be spent sitting inside. 

For now it'll be visits to indoor play areas and animal attractions, and in summer we'll do picnics in the park and days at the beach. Lots of walks all year, and when she's a bit bigger we'll go out to eat or enjoy a drink at a cafe.

It's going to be a bit of a different way of living. It means that I get no days entirely to myself, but I'll need to use my free time more wisely. Evenings can be candle-making time, days will include activities rather than sitting around at home, and I'll make sure I spend more money on enjoying myself rather than thinking that I can't afford to do anything.

My business services are currently incredibly cheap, and I was considering raising them next year, but I think this might be the time to do it. It'll enable me to relax more wisely, which means I'll be even more clear-headed for my working days, and it can be justified with increased flexibility by working weekends, too. Will have a think!

Wow! Wrote a lot there, sorry. You guys are my sounding board!


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like some plans there Kiddo!


----------



## Kerryann

That sounds like a good mix of business and pleasure 

Today is again another round of fiascos on fire. I am trying to wrap it up here so i can go on vacation. 


I have a dentist appointment at 7:50 tomorrow. I must have made it before I knew I was going to be enjoying my day.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I have a dentist appointment at 7:50 tomorrow. I must have made it before I knew I was going to be enjoying my day.



When I was a kid, my Mother would make as many Dr and Dentist appts as she could be on our days off of school. Hopefully this visit of yours does not have the pain staying with you like last time.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I feel a little like wonder women this after noon! just for comparison sake, I am 5'2" and only 115LB.... today I pruned 3 of our trees. after nagging my husband to do it for the last couple years and getting no where I decided to take matters into my own hands. Armed with just a hand saw and a pair of loopers I cut down and broke down 6 large branches... and these were not small branches... they were all about 6-10 feet long and 4-8 inches thick. pruned a lot of smaller ones too. Wahoo girl power! I have to say I am feeling pretty proud of my self right now.

who needs a man? this girl... to rub my sore little arms and shoulders!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I feel a little like wonder women this after noon! just for comparison sake, I am 5'2" and only 115LB.... today I pruned 3 of our trees. after nagging my husband to do it for the last couple years and getting no where I decided to take matters into my own hands. Armed with just a hand saw and a pair of loopers I cut down and broke down 6 large branches... and these were not small branches... they were all about 6-10 feet long and 4-8 inches thick. pruned a lot of smaller ones too. Wahoo girl power! I have to say I am feeling pretty proud of my self right now.
> 
> who needs a man? this girl... to rub my sore little arms and shoulders!


That's awesome! Great job!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yea... the only part that was maybe a little questionable was when i was standing on a step ladder to cut some of them down. My husband was inside watching start treck as i did this lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Sounds like he should "owe" you that shoulder/back rub.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

he owes me shoulder back rubs AND ice cream! LOL


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dentist appointment at 7:50 tomorrow. I must have made it before I knew I was going to be enjoying my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, my Mother would make as many Dr and Dentist appts as she could be on our days off of school. Hopefully this visit of yours does not have the pain staying with you like last time.
Click to expand...


I have to cancel.  I had a client schedule an emergency meeting with me tomorrow early. 


Melly-n-shorty said:


> I feel a little like wonder women this after noon! just for comparison sake, I am 5'2" and only 115LB.... today I pruned 3 of our trees. after nagging my husband to do it for the last couple years and getting no where I decided to take matters into my own hands. Armed with just a hand saw and a pair of loopers I cut down and broke down 6 large branches... and these were not small branches... they were all about 6-10 feet long and 4-8 inches thick. pruned a lot of smaller ones too. Wahoo girl power! I have to say I am feeling pretty proud of my self right now.
> 
> who needs a man? this girl... to rub my sore little arms and shoulders!



That is awesome


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> he owes me shoulder back rubs AND ice cream! LOL



with chocolate on it?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> he owes me shoulder back rubs AND ice cream! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with chocolate on it?
Click to expand...


YES! Like you have to ask!!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

and this is post number 1000  

I think the pretend chat should be under important threads  because its important to me  thank you Yvonne for starting this thread


----------



## Jacqui

Congrats on your 1,000th post!


----------



## Kerryann

Had to cancel all my morning appointments and go see a client


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Had to cancel all my morning appointments and go see a client



Good Morning Princess Leia is going to the vet today for loose, watery poop. It has been three days now so it is time. It is 2 degrees out and the wind chill is way below 0 so it is not ideal but I have boot warmers under a blanket and a container all ready to go its interesting I have been paying very close attention to the torts because of all the sick tort's I keep hearing about otherwise I might not have noticed.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oh no! let us know what the vet says!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thank's, I just hope it's not worms!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

me too! could it be something she ate? maybe to much optunia?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good Morning Princess Leia is going to the vet today for loose, watery poop. It has been three days now so it is time. It is 2 degrees out and the wind chill is way below 0 so it is not ideal but I have boot warmers under a blanket and a container all ready to go its interesting I have been paying very close attention to the torts because of all the sick tort's I keep hearing about otherwise I might not have noticed.



I hope it's something simple. Glad that all thos sick tortoise threads have had another advantage in that it made you watch yours more carefully.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thank's, I just hope it's not worms!



 I had almost said in my post, "I hope it's something simple *like worms*." Then I came to this post of yours, so am glad I didn't wish that on you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Princess Leia is going to the vet today for loose, watery poop. It has been three days now so it is time. It is 2 degrees out and the wind chill is way below 0 so it is not ideal but I have boot warmers under a blanket and a container all ready to go its interesting I have been paying very close attention to the torts because of all the sick tort's I keep hearing about otherwise I might not have noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's something simple. Glad that all thos sick tortoise threads have had another advantage in that it made you watch yours more carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's, I just hope it's not worms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had almost said in my post, "I hope it's something simple *like worms*." Then I came to this post of yours, so am glad I didn't wish that on you.
Click to expand...



Haha! I guess worms are ok I just hate treating them. I am not taking her in. I am just bringing a fecal sample in. It is so bitter cold here and I don't want to stress her out by taking her out of her enclosure. My vet was a little disappointed but I said lets start with. Fecal and go from there. 

I thought opuntia too but I stopped giving it to her as soon as I saw the first runny poop.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I thought opuntia too but I stopped giving it to her as soon as I saw the first runny poop.



So you only stopped it a couple of days ago? May still be enough in her system to continue loose stools depending on how fast she is digesting.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought opuntia too but I stopped giving it to her as soon as I saw the first runny poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you only stopped it a couple of days ago? May still be enough in her system to continue loose stools depending on how fast she is digesting.
> [/
> 
> Good point, and I may be a little over sensitive because of all of the sick torts but it won't hurt to turn in a fecal. It dawned on me when i was getting gas and freezing that taking her to the vet could actually do more harm than good. I probably should have started a sick thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

if anything she will have had a annual fecal check up! It sure doesn't hurt, I should probably have Shroty and Duma checked. I have not found a vet who will let me just bring in a fecal sample, they want that 75 dollar exam charge to much


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Going to pick up a brand new baby girl from the hospital sometime this afternoon! We will be fostering her with the hopes of adopting. She is the bio half sister to our other 3 girls. We are all excited but I'm a little nervous!!!


----------



## cherylim

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Going to pick up a brand new baby girl from the hospital sometime this afternoon! We will be fostering her with the hopes of adopting. She is the bio half sister to our other 3 girls. We are all excited but I'm a little nervous!!!



That's very exciting news!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Going to pick up a brand new baby girl from the hospital sometime this afternoon! We will be fostering her with the hopes of adopting. She is the bio half sister to our other 3 girls. We are all excited but I'm a little nervous!!!


Oh my gosh! That is so exciting!! I am excited and nervous for you!!




Melly-n-shorty said:


> if anything she will have had a annual fecal check up! It sure doesn't hurt, I should probably have Shroty and Duma checked. I have not found a vet who will let me just bring in a fecal sample, they want that 75 dollar exam charge to much



I am an existing customer so that helps. I did have to fight a little bit by stressing that the best interest of my tortoise is held above all else and if she can point out any benefit to taking my tort out in 2 degree weather I will do it.


Carot cake muffins anyone? I was going to make them vegan but my first egg free batch was a little crumbly and not very good do I am adding egg to the second batch.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to cancel all my morning appointments and go see a client
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Princess Leia is going to the vet today for loose, watery poop. It has been three days now so it is time. It is 2 degrees out and the wind chill is way below 0 so it is not ideal but I have boot warmers under a blanket and a container all ready to go its interesting I have been paying very close attention to the torts because of all the sick tort's I keep hearing about otherwise I might not have noticed.
Click to expand...


Aww I hope she gets better quickly. It sounds like you have good preparations for trip to the vet.
It is so cold here too


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oh how exciting!!! such great news


----------



## Kerryann

I just saw you were only taking the poopies.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

We didn't even know she was pregnate until yesterday. We assumed she was because...well....she pretty much always is. I got a phone call at 330 and had to let them know by 430. Obvisiously I had NO baby anythings! Spent $600 yesterday for a bouncer, bassenet, clothes, blankets, diapers, formula, carseat, stroller, bottles.....everything! 

I was up until after 11 last night cleaning the bottles and washing clothes and blankets! 

It's hard because from my experience with CPS nothing is ever official until it's done. So even though I know she is coming I still feel like "I'll believe it when I see it". 

I still don't know when or even what hospital I need to go to to get her! That's another hard thing about working with CPS!


----------



## Kerryann

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Going to pick up a brand new baby girl from the hospital sometime this afternoon! We will be fostering her with the hopes of adopting. She is the bio half sister to our other 3 girls. We are all excited but I'm a little nervous!!!



That is sooo exciting  I would be a bundle of nerves.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

LuckysGirl007 said:


> We didn't even know she was pregnate until yesterday. We assumed she was because...well....she pretty much always is. I got a phone call at 330 and had to let them know by 430. Obvisiously I had NO baby anythings! Spent $600 yesterday for a bouncer, bassenet, clothes, blankets, diapers, formula, carseat, stroller, bottles.....everything!
> 
> I was up until after 11 last night cleaning the bottles and washing clothes and blankets!
> 
> It's hard because from my experience with CPS nothing is ever official until it's done. So even though I know she is coming I still feel like "I'll believe it when I see it".
> 
> I still don't know when or even what hospital I need to go to to get her! That's another hard thing about working with CPS!


I wish you lived close to me! I have a crib in my basement you could have. I am all done having babies but would love to adopt!


----------



## Kerryann

I was highly disgruntled this morning but it actually went well. The client I went to see had worked with a lot of the people I worked with at my last job so we had a lot to talk about. This would be big big business for us.  I am sad I didn't get to go to the dentist.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LuckysGirl007 said:


> We didn't even know she was pregnate until yesterday. We assumed she was because...well....she pretty much always is. I got a phone call at 330 and had to let them know by 430. Obvisiously I had NO baby anythings! Spent $600 yesterday for a bouncer, bassenet, clothes, blankets, diapers, formula, carseat, stroller, bottles.....everything!
> 
> I was up until after 11 last night cleaning the bottles and washing clothes and blankets!
> 
> It's hard because from my experience with CPS nothing is ever official until it's done. So even though I know she is coming I still feel like "I'll believe it when I see it".
> 
> I still don't know when or even what hospital I need to go to to get her! That's another hard thing about working with CPS!


oh wow sounds so stressful yet exciting. were you able to get everything you need? sounds like some one needs a baby shower!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A new baby sounds fun for you. I'm happy that people like you do this great calling. 

I, personally, see nothing gained by taking the tort to the vet when in fact what you are wanting us a fecal smear/float ran. I would ask the vet what he/she feels would be gained by an animal visit that couldn't be gained with a question answer visit with the person who observes and cares for the animal daily. You may still have to pay for an office visit under those circumstances. Remember, they work for you and if you ever feel the services you receive are not cost worthy, you can fire them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A new baby sounds fun for you. I'm happy that people like you do this great calling.
> 
> I, personally, see nothing gained by taking the tort to the vet when in fact what you are wanting us a fecal smear/float ran. I would ask the vet what he/she feels would be gained by an animal visit that couldn't be gained with a question answer visit with the person who observes and cares for the animal daily. You may still have to pay for an office visit under those circumstances. Remember, they work for you and if you ever feel the services you receive are not cost worthy, you can fire them.



I agree with you. She is typically pretty good and she keeps red foots but I think she tries to get as much money as she can. Unfortunately, for her I have TFO.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I agree with you. She is typically pretty good and she keeps red foots but I think she tries to get as much money as she can. Unfortunately, for her I have TFO.



I had a human doctor call me to change an appointment I had made. When I said the new time wouldn't work and that I'd just as soon cancel the appointment, I was told I would be charged for a cancelation fee. BAMM! Fired!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yea I hate those cancelation fees.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I felt it presumptuous to charge me for them canceling my original appointment.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yea that is even worse...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had a human doctor call me to change an appointment I had made. When I said the new time wouldn't work and that I'd just as soon cancel the appointment, I was told I would be charged for a cancelation fee. BAMM! Fired!



Seriously? Sounds like they cancelled the appt first not you, so they should have to pay you.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a human doctor call me to change an appointment I had made. When I said the new time wouldn't work and that I'd just as soon cancel the appointment, I was told I would be charged for a cancelation fee. BAMM! Fired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Sounds like they cancelled the appt first not you, so they should have to pay you.
Click to expand...


I like the way Jacqui thinks!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a human doctor call me to change an appointment I had made. When I said the new time wouldn't work and that I'd just as soon cancel the appointment, I was told I would be charged for a cancelation fee. BAMM! Fired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Sounds like they cancelled the appt first not you, so they should have to pay you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the way Jacqui thinks!
Click to expand...


I do too. 
I got my fros cut down..  The girl I see is a friend and knows my mikey will come snuff her out if she cuts too much off so I don't get too nervous.. though she said I was eyeballing her when she was cutting my layers.  I had someone give me a mullet once instead of layers so maybe it was PTSD.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The movie "Oz, The Great and Powerful" looks so good! I love James Franco too.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yes it looks like its going to be good... and I didnt like the first, so you can imagine my surprise when i watched the preview and wanted to see it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Since i can say whatever i want here.... Um Ken, you are cracking me up. Just be careful cause the troll's be trolling. They are like moth's to a flame.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm the youngest of six. I can take it and outlast it longer than most. (Cheek muscles pulling on corners of my mouth in an upward manner, exposing teeth in a non threatening way.)


----------



## Jacqui

smilies are more then welcome in this thread too!


----------



## tortadise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I felt it presumptuous to charge me for them canceling my original appointment.



There is a Seinfeld episode just like this. Where George cancels and they charge him. Then he comes in and the doctor canceled so he tried to charge them. Makes perfect sense. Its good business and fundamentally correct in my mind.

I love Seinfeld.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yay for smilies


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> smilies are more then welcome in this thread too!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> smilies are more then welcome in this thread too!



We need to make a smiling tortoise.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> smilies are more then welcome in this thread too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to make a smiling tortoise.
Click to expand...


Among other ones.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I made turkey chili in tostada bowls. I don't sleep well and by about 3am all of the infomercials seem to be the answer to the worlds problems. So my tortilla or tostada bowl making things came last week and I have been trying to use them often to its their worth.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I made turkey chili in tostada bowls. I don't sleep well and by about 3am all of the infomercials seem to be the answer to the worlds problems. So my tortilla or tostada bowl making things came last week and I have been trying to use them often to its their worth.



I have those and I love them  It's really fun too if you get the colored tortillas.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made turkey chili in tostada bowls. I don't sleep well and by about 3am all of the infomercials seem to be the answer to the worlds problems. So my tortilla or tostada bowl making things came last week and I have been trying to use them often to its their worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have those and I love them  It's really fun too if you get the colored tortillas.
Click to expand...


That's cute. I will def. get those.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

how is leia? have you gotten the fecal results?


all the posts about members not liking certain types of posts, not liking smilies, and people avoiding posts by other people has me wondering how many people avoid me and my posts. I just made a welcome post and wondered if my use of smilies was annoying  <--sad face


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> how is leia? have you gotten the fecal results?
> 
> 
> all the posts about members not liking certain types of posts, not liking smilies, and people avoiding posts by other people has me wondering how many people avoid me and my posts. I just made a welcome post and wondered if my use of smilies was annoying  <--sad face





For me it's not the smiles. It's the name you chose. My brain always reads, â€œMelly n Smelly" like a cartoon show. Mind you I'm just funnin here, but my brain really does do that.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lol I promise I am not smelly!
Shorty is my tortoise... when I signed up it was just me and him (or possibly her) now Shorty could sport the nickname smelly quite well... He gets horrible gas if he eats spring mix!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's fun : )


ny Oops


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> how is leia? have you gotten the fecal results?
> 
> 
> all the posts about members not liking certain types of posts, not liking smilies, and people avoiding posts by other people has me wondering how many people avoid me and my posts. I just made a welcome post and wondered if my use of smilies was annoying  <--sad face





I avoid don't avoid anyone 
I am finally done working so my vacation days can begin now.. .......... fingers and toes crossed that I can have some peace and quiet. Best news yet, hubster came home and said he took tomorrow off too so we roll out at 9 am.  Henry is excited for his tortoise sitter. He loves her.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oooo have a fun vacation with the hubby!!!!

I dont avoid anyone either!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> oooo have a fun vacation with the hubby!!!!
> 
> I dont avoid anyone either!



I also never truly get mad. Something may upset me for a second but then I pretty much say what I am thinking and I am over it. I obsess over nothing. 
Should we start doing squares for how bad my dogs will be after they come home from the outlaws??


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo have a fun vacation with the hubby!!!!
> 
> I dont avoid anyone either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also never truly get mad. Something may upset me for a second but then I pretty much say what I am thinking and I am over it. I obsess over nothing.
> Should we start doing squares for how bad my dogs will be after they come home from the outlaws??
Click to expand...


Im more likely to have my feelings hurt then to get mad. im not one to hold a grudge either. I dont think anyone here has ever made me mad, but plenty have made me at least a little sad. 

Is that where you board them? How come you dont have the pet sitter care for them too?


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo have a fun vacation with the hubby!!!!
> 
> I dont avoid anyone either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also never truly get mad. Something may upset me for a second but then I pretty much say what I am thinking and I am over it. I obsess over nothing.
> Should we start doing squares for how bad my dogs will be after they come home from the outlaws??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im more likely to have my feelings hurt then to get mad. im not one to hold a grudge either. I dont think anyone here has ever made me mad, but plenty have made me at least a little sad.
> 
> Is that where you board them? How come you dont have the pet sitter care for them too?
Click to expand...


They love going to their grandma and grandpas, plus my lab's sister lives there so that makes it extra fun.  I could leave them with the girl who watches the torts but they will have more fun and spoiling where they are going. We have to stop there anyway. We will stop there and leave the truck and trailer so the truck can be plugged in. The hub's parents live about a half an hour from the event. We would stay there if it wasnt for all of our friends being at the same hotel with a pool in the middle.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> how is leia? have you gotten the fecal results?
> 
> 
> all the posts about members not liking certain types of posts, not liking smilies, and people avoiding posts by other people has me wondering how many people avoid me and my posts. I just made a welcome post and wondered if my use of smilies was annoying  <--sad face





She seems fine now that I spent all that time worrying and I dropped off her sample but have not heard back. 

I feel the same way about posting and have been holding back on the smiley faces.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think its the single response smiley face that gets to people. You know, where instead of someone actually typing out the words, "Yea! I love that picture!!" They just put up - 

We have since made a new rule that single post smiley faces are no longer allowed, and the mods try to delete them when we see them.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is leia? have you gotten the fecal results?
> 
> 
> all the posts about members not liking certain types of posts, not liking smilies, and people avoiding posts by other people has me wondering how many people avoid me and my posts. I just made a welcome post and wondered if my use of smilies was annoying  <--sad face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She seems fine now that I spent all that time worrying and I dropped off her sample but have not heard back.
> 
> I feel the same way about posting and have been holding back on the smiley faces.
Click to expand...




LOL isnt that how it always works out? I am happy that she seems ok now!




Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo have a fun vacation with the hubby!!!!
> 
> I dont avoid anyone either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also never truly get mad. Something may upset me for a second but then I pretty much say what I am thinking and I am over it. I obsess over nothing.
> Should we start doing squares for how bad my dogs will be after they come home from the outlaws??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im more likely to have my feelings hurt then to get mad. im not one to hold a grudge either. I dont think anyone here has ever made me mad, but plenty have made me at least a little sad.
> 
> Is that where you board them? How come you dont have the pet sitter care for them too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They love going to their grandma and grandpas, plus my lab's sister lives there so that makes it extra fun.  I could leave them with the girl who watches the torts but they will have more fun and spoiling where they are going. We have to stop there anyway. We will stop there and leave the truck and trailer so the truck can be plugged in. The hub's parents live about a half an hour from the event. We would stay there if it wasnt for all of our friends being at the same hotel with a pool in the middle.
Click to expand...

oh i see now lol. yea that does sound like more fun! yep you are going to pick up some spoiled pups for sure. they will get away with it all then you will have to remind them of the rules when you pick them up.




emysemys said:


> I think its the single response smiley face that gets to people. You know, where instead of someone actually typing out the words, "Yea! I love that picture!!" They just put up -
> 
> We have since made a new rule that single post smiley faces are no longer allowed, and the mods try to delete them when we see them.



thats good to know. Ill make sure I dont do that!


----------



## ijmccollum

Wow, don't know the last time I posted but a lot of pages have been created since. 

I spent my day off ,Monday, in bed, sick hoping it was a cold and not the flu. Thankfully, I think it was a cold. 

Tuesday, checking on line account, I find out my card has been compromised and some one has been doing on line ordering on my card. So I cancel the card tuesday night, that is how long it took to get ahold of the fraud dept at my bank.....I swear they put me on hold for a solid hour. Card cancelled, they are investigating. In the interim I get to try to get ahold of those who I pay electronically to let them know the alternate [email protected] this sux. 

Have spent yesterday and today getting ready for our study. Tomorrow starts the big push.

On past days posts, goat is better than lamb, and if you can buy your meat from the producer, do. It tastes much better and you know the husbandry methods. I do anyway, but then I know the rancher. I also buy 1/4 side of dexter for the kids....really good stuff. 

Big congrats to the family bringing in the unannounced child.

Hope everyone's torts will be in good health.


----------



## Jacqui

Dexter?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Dexter?



Serial killers are delicious


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

at least ones named Dexter are lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dexter is a type of smallish beef cow.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

are you sure its not a humanish beef cake?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You guys are naughty. The dexter cow has always puzzled me in that it would seem to make sense to make a bigger cow for a smaller plot of land, not a smaller cow for a small plot.


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dexter is a type of smallish beef cow.



Bingo, and their marble and grade is just as good as angus as far as the USDA grading goes. I've seen the certificates. Of course that all depends on the producer, I know and trust the producer I buy from. Boer goat and dexter beef from good producers are fantabulous.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

if I still ate beef I would totally check it out!


----------



## ijmccollum

Yeh, I rarely get to eat either since both are considered "red meat" and my husband has determined that to be detrimental to his health. I buy the kids the beef as an annual gift and buy a partial goat for myself to BBQ when Charlie is working evenings. I do expect at least a rib eye steak or two for my generosity. I do my part to take care of family and friends.

And as a note, my job is not involved in beef production. I study effects of plant poisonings of grazing animals and how to stop losses due to that consumption.

And on an additional note, that steak is expected from my kids, not the producer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Yeh, I rarely get to eat either since both are considered "red meat" and my husband has determined that to be detrimental to his health. I buy the kids the beef as an annual gift and buy a partial goat for myself to BBQ when Charlie is working evenings. I do expect at least a rib eye steak or two for my generosity. I do my part to take care of family and friends.
> 
> And as a note, my job is not involved in beef production. I study effects of plant poisonings of grazing animals and how to stop losses due to that consumption.
> 
> And on an additional note, that steak is expected from my kids, not the producer.



Sounds like a cool job.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Yeh, I rarely get to eat either since both are considered "red meat" and my husband has determined that to be detrimental to his health. I buy the kids the beef as an annual gift and buy a partial goat for myself to BBQ when Charlie is working evenings. I do expect at least a rib eye steak or two for my generosity. I do my part to take care of family and friends.
> 
> And as a note, my job is not involved in beef production. I study effects of plant poisonings of grazing animals and how to stop losses due to that consumption.
> 
> And on an additional note, that steak is expected from my kids, not the producer.



I have determined cheese is bad for my husband's health and he agreed not to eat it as much. I just got a call from my doctor today asking me why his cholesterol is so high and mine is actually too low...  I said I dunno.. I make his breakfast, pack his lunch, and make his dinner so he should be eating the same as me. I waited for him to get home and interrogated him to the best of my ability but he isn't giving up his information.  He is saying it's genetic. hmmm..


----------



## Edna

ijmccollum said:


> On past days posts, goat is better than lamb



I will admit that I have never tried goat. Lamb is soooo wonderful that I've never been tempted by goat. No opportunity, either. Along the same lines, bison is better than beef, and moose (baby Bullwinkle, anyway) is better than bison. 

I just had to cancel a # and replace a card, too. Pain in the rear!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I have not had Lamb since I was a kid... but I didn't like it then lol. wonder if I would like it now?


----------



## Edna

Back in the 80s, the first time I bought lamb, it was muttony and I didn't like it at all. Lamb has to be butchered young, when it's still lamb. I haven't gotten a muttony piece of lamb in years.


----------



## LuckysGirl007

Well she is home with us. Poor thing is going through withdrawal. . It's so sad to see her suffering through this! Stupid people!!!! She's been super good though and only crys when it's time to eat! We don't know how long we will have her yet. Should fine out more tomorrow. There is a meeting with bio mom and CPS that I am going to. Bio mom told me today though that she wants us to adopt her and she will relinquish her rights. She knows all about it since that's what she did with the other 5!


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh my heavens. I am speechless....five! The woman needs to be fixed.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Well she is home with us. Poor thing is going through withdrawal. . It's so sad to see her suffering through this! Stupid people!!!! She's been super good though and only crys when it's time to eat! We don't know how long we will have her yet. Should fine out more tomorrow. There is a meeting with bio mom and CPS that I am going to. Bio mom told me today though that she wants us to adopt her and she will relinquish her rights. She knows all about it since that's what she did with the other 5!



oh my! sweet baby! hope everything goes well! sounds like bio mom wont be putting up any fights! so 6 babies total? does the baby have a name yet?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

LuckysGirl007 said:


> Well she is home with us. Poor thing is going through withdrawal. . It's so sad to see her suffering through this! Stupid people!!!! She's been super good though and only crys when it's time to eat! We don't know how long we will have her yet. Should fine out more tomorrow. There is a meeting with bio mom and CPS that I am going to. Bio mom told me today though that she wants us to adopt her and she will relinquish her rights. She knows all about it since that's what she did with the other 5!



Oh my, poor sweet angel! I hope you get her! The good thing is the baby won't remember the pain of withdrawal's and will only remember being with your wonderful family.


----------



## Jacqui

5 kids? You have three of them, where are the other two or do you know?


----------



## Kerryann

Poor baby  Thank God that baby has you. Might not be a great start for that little one but with your love her future is bright. 
I how everything goes smoothly with the adoption. Your family and the baby deserve it.


Ooh we are on our way for our trip. Yay


We didn't make it to the freeway yet. Our trailer jack broke and my husband is trying to buy a grinder air tool so he can just cut it off


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

nothing like car/truck/trailer issues to add adventure to a trip! did it break while you were on the road?


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> nothing like car/truck/trailer issues to add adventure to a trip! did it break while you were on the road?



Yep it fell down and started to drag. My hub cut it off.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lol well the trailer will last forever... but the trailer jack, not so much. funny how that works. are you on the road again?


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> lol well the trailer will last forever... but the trailer jack, not so much. funny how that works. are you on the road again?



Yep  we just dropped the dogs off so we are close to our destination


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yay! hope you and the hubby have a great time! how long is your vacation?


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> yay! hope you and the hubby have a great time! how long is your vacation?



We are here 
We will be here until Sunday


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Lucky! enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And with that, everyone went on vacation?
I see everyone is on line but no new postsâ€¦sighâ€¦being on vacation vicariously I suppose. 
Today, the folks who bought the horses came over for their first ride. It went well. Frisco, who was Karen's horse, can be a bit of a pistol, but he tried to behave. Monster, always the gentlemen, showed soft eyes, and was happy just having someone on his back that didn't want to cowboy it up! The only time things got touchy was when 4 of the neighbors cows decided to take a walk-a-bout up our road and the new owners of the horses didn't do what we would have, which was herd some cows. The horses were none to happy about that. But the day went all in all well with the first ride. We're happy, they're happy, perhaps I should broker talks in the Middle East?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And with that, everyone went on vacation?
> I see everyone is on line but no new postsâ€¦sighâ€¦being on vacation vicariously I suppose.
> Today, the folks who bought the horses came over for their first ride. It went well. Frisco, who was Karen's horse, can be a bit of a pistol, but he tried to behave. Monster, always the gentlemen, showed soft eyes, and was happy just having someone on his back that didn't want to cowboy it up! The only time things got touchy was when 4 of the neighbors cows decided to take a walk-a-bout up our road and the new owners of the horses didn't do what we would have, which was herd some cows. The horses were none to happy about that. But the day went all in all well with the first ride. We're happy, they're happy, perhaps I should broker talks in the Middle East?


I'm here and not on vacay although my husband has accused me of always being on vacation. That's sounds like an awesome day! I have never been on a horse but I think it would be fun to try and herd those cows! We have a cow farm down the street and one year the cow's kept getting out but it was hilarious because they would just slowly walk and graze. One day I had a cow in my front yard for two hours while my neighbor rounded up all the rest of the cow's.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of the best things about riding a horse is do so rurally. Think how much more you can see from an extra 5' off the ground! And wildlife don't see horses with riders as threats, so you can come up on deer and elk easy.


----------



## Kerryann

Omg a Jeep on tracks.... Yes I'm drink already and i was slouching so i looked big but it had tracks.. Daystar came from Arizona.
I love the horses story  I would have herded cows.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's one fun looking Jeep! Maybe with no horsesâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's one fun looking Jeep! Maybe with no horsesâ€¦



They were talking about the awesome engine in it but I don't know what they put in it. That whole thing is custom from the color to even the suspension. My husband has all of the details. 
It's a big hemj is what my hub just said.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

What do you use the jeep on tracks for?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What do you use the jeep on tracks for?



Well it's like a tank and can go thru anything. They said it's road on pavement. Plus there is the unusual cool factor.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

hahaha! very cool!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use the jeep on tracks for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's like a tank and can go thru anything. They said it's road on pavement. Plus there is the unusual cool factor.
Click to expand...


I agree, it looks really cool! Ii think that's a great picture too. It's fun to see the person behind the name.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Ct~mom, is there nowhere near you that do horse rentals? It's a good way to see if you like it with non of the work.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Ct~mom, is there nowhere near you that do horse rentals? It's a good way to see if you like it with non of the work.



Well my neighbor's down the street have two horses and they alway's let the kids and I talk to them. They did offer to let us ride them when they take them out but I am nervous. We found a cool looking dude ranch in Lake George, NY but my son is to young to go this summer. We are going to Bermuda in May and found horse back riding on the beach and I think we are going to do it. We just kind of started noticing horses recently because my son loves horses so much it is contagious! He caries toy horses everywhere he goes and likes to read books about them. He also asks to see the neighbors horses everyday, but it is way too cold now. The funniest part is he talks about horses all the time. He loves to show his horses to strangers but he cuts off the ends of his words so it is hilarious to see the reaction's in public to this loud toddler talking about his "hor"....


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One of the best things about riding a horse is do so rurally. Think how much more you can see from an extra 5' off the ground! And wildlife don't see horses with riders as threats, so you can come up on deer and elk easy.



I took my four year old out for a ride while we were in California and we got to see coyotes and eagles up close! My daughter loved it. we went to the ranch I used to work at as a kid. I used to muck out stalls and saddle the horses for trail rides on the weekends in exchange for horse back riding lessons. Ah memories!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd let anyone talk to my horses. Ride is a different story. If you're nervous, a rental would be best to start I think. They have what are called, â€œbomb proof" horses. These are horses that don't spook easy and don't take advantage of green riders. Just be honest with the proprietors of the place and always insist on a helmet!
Cleaning stalks is a great way to learn if you really want a horse IMO.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'd let anyone talk to my horses. Ride is a different story. If you're nervous, a rental would be best to start I think. They have what are called, â€œbomb proof" horses. These are horses that don't spook easy and don't take advantage of green riders. Just be honest with the proprietors of the place and always insist on a helmet!
> Cleaning stalks is a great way to learn if you really want a horse IMO.



Is having a pony anything like having a horse? I was thinking that if I learned as much as i could and started with a pony it could give me the best sense. Or is that ridiculous?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I have heard that ponies can be more stubborn and ornery than horses.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I know nothing of ponies other than they live way long.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL I have never been bitten by a horse, but i have been bitten by 2 ponies and bucked off by one.... so my opinion of them might be slightly skewed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I asked the horse whisperer, aka Karen about ponies and she has led me to believe that ponies are a pain in the @$$!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I asked the horse whisperer, aka Karen about ponies and she has led me to believe that ponies are a pain in the @$$!



LOL see its not just me!

Horses= gentle giants
ponies= tiny terds


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I asked the horse whisperer, aka Karen about ponies and she has led me to believe that ponies are a pain in the @$$!



We had a horse while growing up and I was on the equestrian team in high school. I haven't been on a horse often since high school. I started equestrian training in elementary school. I love horses but cleaning the stalls is what made me never want one. Honestly it was what took the romance you feel when you are younger out of the equation and makes reality set in. I respect anyone that can take care of horses well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, that's what I say. If a friends kid says they want a horse, I suggest they come over here and sling muck for a weekend. No one has ever shown up. Go figure.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann, that's what I say. If a friends kid says they want a horse, I suggest they come over here and sling muck for a weekend. No one has ever shown up. Go figure.



I am telling you it's the quick cure. My husband wants chickens too but he had never been spurred by a rooster. I keep telling him it would change his opinion but he thinks I'm crazy. I will pay $8 dozen eggs and not have to run from my own bird. We had one and it used to terrorize us as kids.  I love egg whites but am terrified of chickens!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I would still muck out stalls and pens for lessons... if there was a place that would let me!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I would still muck out stalls and pens for lessons... if there was a place that would let me!



Ok, ponies are out! I guess my next goal is too ask if I can clean up after the horse. One of the things that makes me nervous about the neighbors horses is that one of them does not like me . I don't know why and it's nice to everyone else but shoots me dirty looks and will never come over to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This is what my wood's looked like this morningâ€¦.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oh how beautiful!!! you lucky girl! 

I bet that horse just knows your nervous and is mirroring your nervousness.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> oh how beautiful!!! you lucky girl!
> 
> I bet that horse just knows your nervous and is mirroring your nervousness.



That's what the owner said! My neighbor said approach with slow relaxed movements and channel my inner cowboy/girl. I try channeling my inner Doc Holiday but it didn't work. The other horse comes to me, eats out of my hand and head hugs me which by the way is the best feeling on earth! The other one is always looking at me out of the corner of his eye


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL maybe he is more of a John Wayne or Clint Eastwood fan! head hugs and lippy kisses are the best!


----------



## Jacqui

Ponies can be good animals, it's just that they tend to deal with children who either do stupid things to them or can't control them and let them get away with everything. That would give even a horse a bad behavior problem. If you go for pony, get a large one or a small horse.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oooo I have met some amazing small horses in my life!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The key to being a great hockey player is knowing how to accessorizeâ€¦.


----------



## Jacqui

Did she pass Reagan's approval, too? How's the Princess doing?




Melly-n-shorty said:


> oooo I have met some amazing small horses in my life!



Me too! The nice thing with horses or large ponies, is the larger the longer the rider can use the horse. It's a pain to get a pony, fall in love with it, outgrow it, and then have to get rid of it to get the next size bigger.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Reagan is on my bad side because she will go to the bathroom as close to our back door as possible and it is soooooo gross! She hates the cold and even though we snow blow a path for her when the snow is deep she basically sticks her rear end out the back door & goes!! Punk!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

hahahaha! She is awesome, Love that she is playing a sport! so far mine only seems interested in dance and gymnastics. I want her to try soccer or softball. Maybe I will be able to talk her into it when she is older.

oooo ooo, you just reminded me of something my daughter said yesterday that I thought was super cute. we were at the hardware store and she saw rain boots. she is 4.

My daughter: mommy can I get new boots like those.
Me: you already have rain boots honey. you dont need another pair
My daughter: Nooooooo mom! those are puddle splashing boots! I need rain boots.




Jacqui said:


> Did she pass Reagan's approval, too? How's the Princess doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooo I have met some amazing small horses in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! The nice thing with horses or large ponies, is the larger the longer the rider can use the horse. It's a pain to get a pony, fall in love with it, outgrow it, and then have to get rid of it to get the next size bigger.
Click to expand...




yep and I think the small horses and larger ponies tend to get harassed less so they usually have better temperaments. I used to love to ride a little Morgan mare named Tee when I took lessons. She had TONS of personality packed into a small body. and she was sooo pretty. She would untie herself from the hitching post, take off her halter, open pen doors, and undo her saddle if you were not carful. but she wouldn't run off, she would fallow you like a big dog once she got free lol. she loved to chase after us if we ran from her. ahh I miss her!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The key to being a great hockey player is knowing how to accessorizeâ€¦.



She is adorable.
I had one horse growing up that we had a very hard time training. He was the biggest and prettiest we ever had but when you thought you had him trained he would all of sudden act up. Sometimes horses have their own personality so maybe its not just you making him nervous.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So yes horses all have different personalities. Some want to be told what to do, while other will tell you. Both types have their place. The more independent thinking horse is great out in the field because they often will be more tuned in to what's going on around them and they see threats that you might miss. The follower type horse is more willing to let you be the patrol look out. While this in its self isn't bad, I know my nose is nowhere near as efficient as a horses.
Now, on a side note. I use limestone flour to supply calcium to my tortiose charges. I know many feel that cuttlefish bones are fine to use but in light of recent evidence that they are likely one of the smartest invertebrates on this planet, I can't justify killing them for a bone that supplies calcium. Thoughts?


----------



## Jacqui

My thought is if we stop using everything that had feelings or smarts, we would stop eating plants, animals, ect. Would live us rocks and dirt and whose to say some day we won't discover they too have feelings. I really like being lazy and putting down those cuttlebones and just forgetting they are even there. I can buy exactly how many I want, they are cheap, lightweight, and I don't have to worry about how to store the leftovers. With the powder I would have to do more work and keep replacing what is lost and wasted.  Just my lazy thoughts.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So yes horses all have different personalities. Some want to be told what to do, while other will tell you. Both types have their place. The more independent thinking horse is great out in the field because they often will be more tuned in to what's going on around them and they see threats that you might miss. The follower type horse is more willing to let you be the patrol look out. While this in its self isn't bad, I know my nose is nowhere near as efficient as a horses.
> Now, on a side note. I use limestone flour to supply calcium to my tortiose charges. I know many feel that cuttlefish bones are fine to use but in light of recent evidence that they are likely one of the smartest invertebrates on this planet, I can't justify killing them for a bone that supplies calcium. Thoughts?


My husband bought our tortoises these calcium blocks. The tortoises love them. They are a good option if you don't like the bones. 
The horse I was talking about was bought for my competitions but he would perform great for most of the practice and them randomly he would not take direction well. I worked with that horse for almost three years but he couldn't be tamed to the level you need for competition.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> LOL maybe he is more of a John Wayne or Clint Eastwood fan! head hugs and lippy kisses are the best!



My Doc Holiday is soo good, I said.... "Hey Oatmeal (his name) I'll be your huckleberry" in a slow drawl straight out of my fave movie Tombstone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here in the Pacific Northwest, we have calcium poor soil on the west side of the cascades due to the average of 48" rain we get. I take the limestone flower and free broadcast it in the tortoise pens figuring this helps boost the calcium levels of the plants growing. Winter time when they're not out grazing I dust food items one feeding a week. Best part it's 100% organic and wayyyyy cheap!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL maybe he is more of a John Wayne or Clint Eastwood fan! head hugs and lippy kisses are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Doc Holiday is soo good, I said.... "Hey Oatmeal (his name) I'll be your huckleberry" in a slow drawl straight out of my fave movie Tombstone.
Click to expand...


hahaha! I can almost hear you saying it! Oatmeal that is a great name! I love that movie too. I have the movie poster in tortoise/craft room. this is where we hang all the stuff we love but dont want to hang in the rest of the house. we have a tombstone poster, a ugly cinderella painting that takes up an entire wall and lights up, cow horns, Audrey Hepburn, a giant boat weather compass thing, and a weird beed painting my mom did all in one room! its like a tacky monster threw up in that room ha ha!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL maybe he is more of a John Wayne or Clint Eastwood fan! head hugs and lippy kisses are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Doc Holiday is soo good, I said.... "Hey Oatmeal (his name) I'll be your huckleberry" in a slow drawl straight out of my fave movie Tombstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha! I can almost hear you saying it! Oatmeal that is a great name! I love that movie too. I have the movie poster in tortoise/craft room. this is where we hang all the stuff we love but dont want to hang in the rest of the house. we have a tombstone poster, a ugly cinderella painting that takes up an entire wall and lights up, cow horns, Audrey Hepburn, a giant boat weather compass thing, and a weird beed painting my mom did all in one room! its like a tacky monster threw up in that room ha ha!
Click to expand...


That's exactly how my basement is. I picture Cowboy Ken looking like and speaking like Wyatt Earp from that movie.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL OMG now I am going to here Wyatt Earp every time I read one of his pots now!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That's exactly how my basement is. I picture Cowboy Ken looking like and speaking like Wyatt Earp from that movie.



That is hilarious


----------



## cherylim

I have gone into selfish mode. It's rare that I get selfish, but I'm hungry!

I was supposed to be picking Ian up from the train station around about now, but we've had some bad snow and he said he'd text me when he was getting on the train so I could leave the house. No text, so I waited thinking it must have been delayed.

Nope, turns out that loads of cars are stuck near where he works. He's been stood outside the office pushing cars for half an hour. How dare he do good deeds? It's food time!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL yes how dare he!


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> LOL yes how dare he!



I'm very glad you agree!

Still, my candle-making supplies have arrived so I've got something to do tonight. Very excited, as I'll be working all weekend so this evening is my relaxation time.

Think I'm going to make a large, turquoise candle that smells of jam doughnuts and a small one in a glass, that smells of chocolate orange.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thanks you guysâ€¦now I'm trying to think of something Earp-like to post. So it goes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Thanks you guysâ€¦now I'm trying to think of something Earp-like to post. So it goes.



All you have to do is work in a quote like "I don't think I am going to allow you to arrest us today" into casual conversation, no big, Haha!! That is one of my favorite scenes.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LMAO! sounds easy enough to me!




cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yes how dare he!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very glad you agree!
> 
> Still, my candle-making supplies have arrived so I've got something to do tonight. Very excited, as I'll be working all weekend so this evening is my relaxation time.
> 
> Think I'm going to make a large, turquoise candle that smells of jam doughnuts and a small one in a glass, that smells of chocolate orange.
Click to expand...


mmmmm douhgnuts! i think this is a very good plan!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I do feel its important to work, â€œhankerin" into at least one conversation per week.


Whether it be at super market or on the phone.


For instance, â€œI've just had a hankerin for some artichoke/jalapeÃ±o dip lately. Where would that be youngin?"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I do feel its important to work, â€œhankerin" into at least one conversation per week.
> 
> 
> Whether it be at super market or on the phone.
> 
> 
> For instance, â€œI've just had a hankerin for some artichoke/jalapeÃ±o dip lately. Where would that be youngin?"






That's a good one. Are you ever "fixin to" do something? Or do you use "Over yonder" as a specific geographical location? I lived in Al for awhile and that's where I Frequently those....terms? Phrases?


Incidentally, my daughter 's hair dresser is from Alabama and I could listen to her all day. I also believe everything she say's because her accent give's her sort of an innocent or pure quality. She makes the northeastern accent sound cold and harsh.




cherylim said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yes how dare he!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very glad you agree!
> 
> Still, my candle-making supplies have arrived so I've got something to do tonight. Very excited, as I'll be working all weekend so this evening is my relaxation time.
> 
> Think I'm going to make a large, turquoise candle that smells of jam doughnuts and a small one in a glass, that smells of chocolate orange.
Click to expand...


I would have two eat a chocolate orange or two if I smelled it! Is he home yet?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That's a good one. Are you ever "fixin to" do something? Or do you use "Over yonder" as a specific geographical location? I lived in Al for awhile and that's where I Frequently those....terms? Phrases?
> 
> 
> Incidentally, my daughter 's hair dresser is from Alabama and I could listen to her all day. I also believe everything she say's because her accent give's her sort of an innocent or pure quality. She makes the northeastern accent sound cold and harsh.





You guys are reminding me of my grandparents  
My grandma used to say she was fixin to give us a lickin with a willer switch


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one. Are you ever "fixin to" do something? Or do you use "Over yonder" as a specific geographical location? I lived in Al for awhile and that's where I Frequently those....terms? Phrases?
> 
> 
> Incidentally, my daughter 's hair dresser is from Alabama and I could listen to her all day. I also believe everything she say's because her accent give's her sort of an innocent or pure quality. She makes the northeastern accent sound cold and harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are reminding me of my grandparents
> My grandma used to say she was fixin to give us a lickin with a willer switch
Click to expand...




My Grandma was from St. Louis and she was always about to do the "warsh".


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm always fixin ta do sumpim.


----------



## Kerryann

I am so nauseated today. Luckily I don't have a hangover but trail riding all day with an upset stomach has been rough. Someone brought this stuff called apple pie. It tasted like a kiddie drink but after two glasses I was informed it had a lot of everclear.
Driving the Jeep on tracks was so much fun .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had that â€œapple pie" stuff for the first time about a month ago. Oddly enough it has no apple in it. Lots and lots of sugar though. Way too much to be a proper drink IMO.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had that â€œapple pie" stuff for the first time about a month ago. Oddly enough it has no apple in it. Lots and lots of sugar though. Way too much to be a proper drink IMO.



I thought it was a fruity Froo Froo. I thought it was like a cider drink I made with captain Morgan so two half glasses didn't seem so bad. Apparently the drink for tonight is blackberry moonshine. When I laid down last night the room was spinning. My husband had a few beers and two full glasses of the pie and he was worse than me. We took turns getting sick. Luckily I have never had sneaky moonshine so tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lol sounds like some one is having a fun vacation!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Soaking the pancake. For scale, that's a 6" drain plugger upper dillio.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My Grandma was from St. Louis and she was always about to do the "warsh".



Did we have the same granny? Did she also say winders as in I am warshing the winders ")




CtTortoiseMom said:


> My Grandma was from St. Louis and she was always about to do the "warsh".



Did we have the same granny? Did she also say winders as in I am warshing the winders ")


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My Grandma was from St. Louis and she was always about to do the "warsh".[/QUOTE]

Did we have the same granny? Did she also say winders as in I am warshing the winders ")
[/quote]
Yep, and she said orange like Arrng.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

My husbands mom says wars too. she is from Iowa. she also calls lunch dinner, and dinner supper. drives me nuts because i never know if she means my dinner or her dinner.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My Grandma was from St. Louis and she was always about to do the "warsh".



Did we have the same granny? Did she also say winders as in I am warshing the winders ")
[/quote]
Yep, and she said orange like Arrng.[/QUOTE]

I was having app difficulties. I have had no beverages


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandma was from St. Louis and she was always about to do the "warsh".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we have the same granny? Did she also say winders as in I am warshing the winders ")
Click to expand...

Yep, and she said orange like Arrng.[/QUOTE]

I was having app difficulties. I have had no beverages 
[/quote]

Haha, guilty conscience?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Soaking the pancake. For scale, that's a 6" drain plugger upper dillio.
> 
> View attachment 36583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36584



Your pancakes are beautiful.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

We have a flock of love birds in our front yard right now.... sorry for the bad pictures... I took them at a hard angle. also didnt help that the window has water stains. I am going to try to get a better photo tomorrow


----------



## Laura

someone must have lost an aviary of birds at one time.. 
too bad.. how long have they been there, is this new?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> We have a flock of love birds in our front yard right now.... sorry for the bad pictures... I took them at a hard angle. also didnt help that the window has water stains. I am going to try to get a better photo tomorrow



They are beautiful!




Laura said:


> someone must have lost an aviary of birds at one time..
> too bad.. how long have they been there, is this new?


Hi Laura, did you have a birthday recently? If so, was it a good one?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

my understanding is that they were set loose many years ago and thrived. They seem to do really well. there are hundreds of them now. I have been told a few times that they have not caused damage to native animals. here is a link to a article on them


http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-february/peach-faced-lovebirds.aspx


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just liked that there was sunshine on the ground. We don't see that in these here parts this time of year. Was that Doc Holiday enough?


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> We have a flock of love birds in our front yard right now.... sorry for the bad pictures... I took them at a hard angle. also didnt help that the window has water stains. I am going to try to get a better photo tomorrow



I would love to see that outside my window.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

they are a lot of fun to watch. they have a lot of character. the gray one in the bottom right of the first pic is a juvenile. I am going to try to get a better picture tomorrow. they love to drink the water that collects on the grass in the morning. 

cowboy_ken that bit of sunlight was probably the only sunlight today. it was a very gray day. it sprinkled all day too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Regardless, you got some great pictures. We went from 22 and frozen fog for 2weeks to 52 and overcast. Trees were getting saggy from the frozen fog. Not its just wet and damp. Still no sun. I've herd tell that the 4th of July is gonna be nice! :{


----------



## Jacqui

My sister-in-law and her husband have one and he is such a neat bird. Can only imagine how fun a flock of them must be.


----------



## ijmccollum

Wow, I would love to see love birds in the yard....that's pretty special.

As a kid we had an appie pony, buckskin, and a palomino. For a short while we also had a jack ***. 

The first time we head the jack *** bray, us kids knocked over our tea party table, with everything on it and ran for the house in horror. We had never heard such a noise before...I might have been six at the time. He was a last ditch effort to try to tame the buckskin. A very beautiful horse that would allow petting, currying, etc but was never was broke to ride. I was about the only one who could ride the pony. It bit my sister, and would roll over on people who were riding him. I remember he did buck me off once....straight over his head. But it was due to a snake. I wore a gravel chin all that summer though. I think I was 11 at the time. The palomino was by far the best horse, beautiful, calm, well trained. It would scare me though because it was so big.

I have been off the arm for over 30 years but at work, if I am not in the lab I might be might be feeding or slipping horse, bovine, goats or sheep.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It is so cold here, it never got past 11 degrees today. Rob got home around 4 and then got a call and had to rush right back to work and as soon as he left it started snowing like crazySo I am lonely and worried. 

I got all of the torts two shallow dog bowls for each enclosure. We have tried everything and they spill and poop in their water every day. I saw in a thread a huge sully with a do bowl so I am trying it.




ijmccollum said:


> Wow, I would love to see love birds in the yard....that's pretty special.
> 
> As a kid we had an appie pony, buckskin, and a palomino. For a short while we also had a jack ***.
> 
> The first time we head the jack *** bray, us kids knocked over our tea party table, with everything on it and ran for the house in horror. We had never heard such a noise before...I might have been six at the time. He was a last ditch effort to try to tame the buckskin. A very beautiful horse that would allow petting, currying, etc but was never was broke to ride. I was about the only one who could ride the pony. It bit my sister, and would roll over on people who were riding him. I remember he did buck me off once....straight over his head. But it was due to a snake. I wore a gravel chin all that summer though. I think I was 11 at the time. The palomino was by far the best horse, beautiful, calm, well trained. It would scare me though because it was so big.
> 
> I have been off the arm for over 30 years but at work, if I am not in the lab I might be might be feeding or slipping horse, bovine, goats or sheep.


Wow, that is scary! An I the only one in the world that did not grow up around horses??!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Regardless, you got some great pictures. We went from 22 and frozen fog for 2weeks to 52 and overcast. Trees were getting saggy from the frozen fog. Not its just wet and damp. Still no sun. I've herd tell that the 4th of July is gonna be nice! :{



I hope the sun makes it your way soon. sounds like you need it!




Jacqui said:


> My sister-in-law and her husband have one and he is such a neat bird. Can only imagine how fun a flock of them must be.



they can be pretty funny. they like to pick up stuff and investigate it and they hang upside down from the pepper tree singing. lots of fun!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, that is scary! An I the only one in the world that did not grow up around horses??!!



pretty much! LOL 


Ok its date night with the hubby! the terror of the house is at grandmas. Gotta go get pretty


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, you got some great pictures. We went from 22 and frozen fog for 2weeks to 52 and overcast. Trees were getting saggy from the frozen fog. Not its just wet and damp. Still no sun. I've herd tell that the 4th of July is gonna be nice! :{
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the sun makes it your way soon. sounds like you need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister-in-law and her husband have one and he is such a neat bird. Can only imagine how fun a flock of them must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they can be pretty funny. they like to pick up stuff and investigate it and they hang upside down from the pepper tree singing. lots of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is scary! An I the only one in the world that did not grow up around horses??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty much! LOL
> 
> 
> Ok its date night with the hubby! the terror of the house is at grandmas. Gotta go get pretty
Click to expand...





Nice!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, that is scary! An I the only one in the world that did not grow up around horses??!!



I wasn't lucky enough to grow up around horses either. Was one of those things that once I was able to as an adult I did.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is so cold here, it never got past 11 degrees today. Rob got home around 4 and then got a call and had to rush right back to work and as soon as he left it started snowing like crazySo I am lonely and worried.



He'll be fine. *hugs*


----------



## ijmccollum

Wow, I just reread my last post, I am so embarrassed with all the typos. Charlie was hurrying me because we had tix to a Mark O'Conner concert with the university orchastra. Next month they are doing a 100 piece orchastra playing the Rite of Spring. Charlie is already planning on the tix. By that time I will seriously be ready for spring.

We finally warmed up here after a 2.5 wk of subzero. Lost track of how many water main breaks, one occurred right next to the ice rink the city was creating. Flooded the heck out of it. Don't think it will open this year. 

Our warming started yesterday with the mercury rising to 15f overnight with freezing rain. I was half way to work before my windshield was warm enough to keep up with instant freeze. Over night temps were in the 20's. I limped to work today in a heavy mist fog. Visibility anywhere from 10 - 30 ft. It was a real trip driving through campus......ghost students would just appear out of no where. If someone was not familiar with the route, they would not have known where they were or what to expect. I almost missed the turn in to where I work. Hit the breaks and started to slide, wrong thing to do. Coasted to a stop and put it in reverse to back up so I could make my turn. Crazy morning.


----------



## Zamric

it was a brisk 55 here in Dallas...Down from 80 yesterday


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh hush


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yep, and she said orange like Arrng.



I was having app difficulties. I have had no beverages 
[/quote]

Haha, guilty conscience?



Your pancakes are beautiful.[/QUOTE]

Not quite yet at that time. I didn't drink as much as last night but I started to go down that road and my hubby saved me. 
I really hope the next tortoise I rescue is a pancake or two. 

The birds are ago pretty.


----------



## Yellow Turtle

Melly-n-shorty said:


> We have a flock of love birds in our front yard right now.... sorry for the bad pictures... I took them at a hard angle. also didnt help that the window has water stains. I am going to try to get a better photo tomorrow



Those birds are pretty expensive in my country and you said there are hundreds of them there? 

I can make a fortune if they are there outside my window


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, that is scary! An I the only one in the world that did not grow up around horses??!!



I didn't. I've ridden twice in my life, and neither were good experiences. The first time was a school trip, we were all given a horse and were riding them around in a circle. The one in front of mine got slightly agitated and stopped still for a second, mine walked straight into it and they both started trying to get rid of us as quickly as possible. Somehow, we both managed to hold on, but I was hanging from the side at one point and we were going towards the fence pretty fast. I had visions of being crushed. 

Then, there was a girl that lived on a farm owned by her parents (they'd purchased her the farm next door for when she was a little older). I used to love going there, climbing up stacks of hay bales and exploring all the old barns and the big old farmhouse with its attic. I got to go to the cow auctions and pick out my own calf for my birthday, so I could watch it grow on the farm. This girl has a BIG horse and one day took me out on it. We both sat on it together and went around the farm, but there was a clothes line ahead. Obviously I didn't know. Just as we got to it, she ducked, and I went straight into it.

Oh, also...I love candle making! That's a regular hobby right there. Made a big pillar candle last night, and we're going to burn that tonight and I'll make another (hopefully, the first one for my online shop):







Also made a little one that I burned this morning, in a glass:





A couple more pictures to share. We made a snowbaby this morning. Meet Ernie:










Here's Ernie looking over to the house across the road, where there's a much better snowman:






I'm done taking up a whole page now...


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> I didn't. I've ridden twice in my life, and neither were good experiences. The first time was a school trip, we were all given a horse and were riding them around in a circle. The one in front of mine got slightly agitated and stopped still for a second, mine walked straight into it and they both started trying to get rid of us as quickly as possible. Somehow, we both managed to hold on, but I was hanging from the side at one point and we were going towards the fence pretty fast. I had visions of being crushed.
> 
> Then, there was a girl that lived on a farm owned by her parents (they'd purchased her the farm next door for when she was a little older). I used to love going there, climbing up stacks of hay bales and exploring all the old barns and the big old farmhouse with its attic. I got to go to the cow auctions and pick out my own calf for my birthday, so I could watch it grow on the farm. This girl has a BIG horse and one day took me out on it. We both sat on it together and went around the farm, but there was a clothes line ahead. Obviously I didn't know. Just as we got to it, she ducked, and I went straight into it.
> 
> Oh, also...I love candle making! That's a regular hobby right there. Made a big pillar candle last night, and we're going to burn that tonight and I'll make another (hopefully, the first one for my online shop):
> 
> Also made a little one that I burned this morning, in a glass:
> 
> A couple more pictures to share. We made a snowbaby this morning. Meet Ernie:
> 
> Here's Ernie looking over to the house across the road, where there's a much better snowman:
> 
> I'm done taking up a whole page now...



Your candles are so pretty. I love all of the pics.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cherylim, your candles turned out great  did they smell yummy? 
I also love all the brick homes on your street! I want to have a brick house some day. 

LOL Yellow Turtle, amazing what is inexpensive in one place can be so expensive some place else huh? 

date night went well we had a lot of fun but this morning my hubby is in a bad mood (because of me). I am not a morning person. I need coffee and at least a half an hour before I am ready to listen to anyone or talk to anyone. My husband didnt get the memo. He was going on in detail about how great our view is and expected a response from me. of course 5 minutes after waking up my response was... "I not impressed with our view." apparently I Pooed on his parade and he is now in the room with the door closed (boo hoo)... I will probable be sorry later but right now all I can think is "ahhh piece and quite". yea I am a turd, but for the next 20 minutes I have an excuse 


and it is pouring rain outside today so probably no love bird pictures today


----------



## cherylim

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Cherylim, your candles turned out great  did they smell yummy?
> I also love all the brick homes on your street! I want to have a brick house some day.



They do! The one I burned this morning was the chocolate orange one, and that was a lovely scent at 7am. I've been working all day. Started at 8am and I won't be done until about 6pm, so it was nice to have the candle burning in the office.


The jam doughnut one is ready to go later, and I think I'll do a vanilla mint candle tonight.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> They do! The one I burned this morning was the chocolate orange one, and that was a lovely scent at 7am. I've been working all day. Started at 8am and I won't be done until about 6pm, so it was nice to have the candle burning in the office.
> 
> The jam doughnut one is ready to go later, and I think I'll do a vanilla mint candle tonight.



I am not a morning person either so I feel your pain. 
The doughnut ones sound amazing. Of those work out well you have a customer. 

Our brand new cb took a dump.  The old one died on the last trip. Now we miss out on all of the fun banter


----------



## ijmccollum

cherylim said:


> Then, there was a girl that lived on a farm owned by her parents (they'd purchased her the farm next door for when she was a little older).
> 
> A couple more pictures to share. We made a snowbaby this morning. Meet Ernie:



Sheesh, I wish my parents had bought me a farm when I was a little girl! My husband had wanted to buy a house in the country with acreage but I insited on a house in town. I grew up in the country, he grew up in Denver -- I think he had romantic ideas of living on a farm. Maybe when the kids decide to move out of town and if we decide to go elsewhere, might consider counrty living -- but no chopping wood or ice, I am thinking something further south west. Unfortunately the kids are thinking Washington, which would be nice but the winters are pretty [email protected] dreary.

Your candles are looking great. Job well done.

And I love little Ernie, he's adorable.


----------



## Jacqui

Oh Ernie!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So we all saw the jeep on tracks, we're having a car show up in Portland and I just saw a power wheelchair on the news and yup, you guessed it, tracks of the same design.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So we all saw the jeep on tracks, we're having a car show up in Portland and I just saw a power wheelchair on the news and yup, you guessed it, tracks of the same design.



That is awesome. I am involved in the DaVinci awards so any technology that improves mobility options always get me jazzed up. Where are the pictures?
The Jeep on tracks is from Daystar. Their products are all American made. They are great guys too. We are on their run again today and our run will be in one of the off road magazines


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was just a little blurb and I saw the chair off to the side. As it turns out they were focusing more on vehicle modifications than anything else.


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It was just a little blurb and I saw the chair off to the side. As it turns out they were focusing more on vehicle modifications than anything else.



That's too bad. I am sure pedestrian challenged individuals would love the chance to go off road by themselves too.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

It has been raining all day today  its been great. AZ needed it.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> It has been raining all day today  its been great. AZ needed it.



We are suppose to be getting some starting tomorrow night.  I think everybody except for Ken perhaps is needing rain.

When you go out to eat, if the food is not up to standard are you the type to tell the manager or do you just let it go?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL yea Ken is in need of sunshine 

as for food... it depends... if I order something and I just dont like the flavor or an ingredient then I wont say anything because I am the one who ordered it. But if I order food and its not cooked all the way or over cooked then I will say something but I would be polite about it. We dont get to eat out very often.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all. 

@ Jacqui, I have never sent anything back but I have been with people who have have. Rob and I actually stopped going out to dinner with a couple because alway's found something wrong with their food or the service and it was so uncomfortable!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

we have only ever had to send something back maybe 3 times in 6 years my husband and I have been together. once it was under cooked chicken. oddly enough its has been at fancy places the 2-3 times it has happened. we have never had a problem at the little hole int he wall places we frequent.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oddly enough, with the inversion layer we had the last two and a half weeks, this January is going to be one of the drier January's on recordâ€¦but its been regular now for the last couple days. 
As far as sending food back, I don't. I worked in restaurants as a youngin and I learned it may not always go in your favor. We have a local place that I've had my best steak at and my worst. Two different chiefs, and I don't know the name of the good one, so we don't go their any longer. I'd try again but the good one classed the place up enough I'm sure he moved on. We found a new place, and I tip the chief and they remember us and they love us and we them.


----------



## Jacqui

*Goooo​*​​od Morning TFO!!​


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi all.
> 
> @ Jacqui, I have never sent anything back but I have been with people who have have. Rob and I actually stopped going out to dinner with a couple because alway's found something wrong with their food or the service and it was so uncomfortable!!



I usually only send something back if I am prepared to just not eat. I used to work with a girl like that. The was so picky and her lunch was always sent back. I told her that she shouldn't eat at restaurants and just cook her own food. She resented that but my lunch bunch always eats at the same places and didn't want to have the servers start messing with our food too. Her send back reasons were like it has too much of one item, like broccoli in stir fry and it was always too cold.




Jacqui said:


> Goooood Morning TFO!!​



Good morning


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

A big congrats to my husband, for being so close to his dream of having a handle bar mustache!! Get this guy a monocle!!


----------



## Jacqui

So that's your hubby?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yes, that is Rob. I think there are other pics of him on here though, but this pic is from today because he is photographing his mustache progress.


----------



## cherylim

Loving the 'tache!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Loving the 'tache!


I will tell him u said that. I try but am not always very supportive!


----------



## Jacqui

Erin seems you have yourself one nice looking guy!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin seems you have yourself one nice looking guy!


Haha! Thanks, I will tell him you said that but begrudgingly because he will think it is because of the Harry caterpillar on his face!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha! Thanks, I will tell him you said that but begrudgingly because he will think it is because of the Harry caterpillar on his face!!!



He is sporting his stache quite well.  Did he start it in movember?
I am about 40 minutes from home. Yay. Three days of drinking until 3-5 am and then up at 9 have left me pretty green.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Thanks, I will tell him you said that but begrudgingly because he will think it is because of the Harry caterpillar on his face!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is sporting his stache quite well.  Did he start it in movember?
> I am about 40 minutes from home. Yay. Three days of drinking until 3-5 am and then up at 9 have left me pretty green.
Click to expand...


He did Movember then shaved then decided he wanted to grow a handle bar that curl's all the way around. Not sure how professional it will look but he is happy so, oh well.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin seems you have yourself one nice looking guy!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Thanks, I will tell him you said that but begrudgingly because he will think it is because of the Harry caterpillar on his face!!!
Click to expand...


Actually it's more inspite of the ummm snot catcher as my Mom always called them.


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh no, make sure he knows it has nothing to do with the hairy caterpillar. 

A guy at the vet diagnostic center in town has the split beard that is 8" split curl....so it could've been worse. 

It's snowing. The hubby has already blew snow once but will need to again. Hopefully he will have that done before I make it back from my final leg at work today.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Oh no, make sure he knows it has nothing to do with the hairy caterpillar.
> 
> A guy at the vet diagnostic center in town has the split beard that is 8" split curl....so it could've been worse.
> 
> It's snowing. The hubby has already blew snow once but will need to again. Hopefully he will have that done before I make it back from my final leg at work today.



At the beginning of last week they predicted we would get over a foot in some crazy winter storm, then by mid week the storm moved and we ended up only getting a few inches. I was so happy, so I am sorry you are now getting dumped on!

and Jacqui, snot catcher is perfect, I am definitely going to add that to my list of nicknames for the hairy disturbance, hahaha!


----------



## ijmccollum

They predicted 7" today but I think we may be getting more.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> They predicted 7" today but I think we may be getting more.



I hate when we get more than what they say and feel so lucky when we get less!!!


----------



## Jacqui

I wish our moisture was 7 inches worth... of rain. I would love to see the area ponds and things get back to more normal levels or perhpas I should say just any water level at all.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I wish our moisture was 7 inches worth... of rain. I would love to see the area ponds and things get back to more normal levels or perhpas I should say just any water level at all.



Yikes, that is terrible. The kids and I frequent a turtle pond that dried up for awhile this summer and it was really sad


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish our moisture was 7 inches worth... of rain. I would love to see the area ponds and things get back to more normal levels or perhpas I should say just any water level at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, that is terrible. The kids and I frequent a turtle pond that dried up for awhile this summer and it was really sad
Click to expand...


Yah all of the lakes and ponds here in MI are way down too. It was like -3 through 18 for the last week and tomorrow it will be 43, then Tuesday will be 52.. Will the weather make up it's mind?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cherylim, I thought of you today because I had my candles lit for most of the day. My two favorites right now are maple butter and vanilla they make the house smell so cozy I think. 

How's everything, everyone?


----------



## pdrobber

on meds trying to get better from a really bad cold...my baby leopard is doing great! good for both of us that we have the warm mist humidifier! and nice that it's warming up a little outside too...


----------



## Jacqui

Maple butter sounds good. I am always so disappointed in candles. They just never seem to make a rom smell like I think they should.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> on meds trying to get better from a really bad cold...my baby leopard is doing great! good for both of us that we have the warm mist humidifier! and nice that it's warming up a little outside too...



Sorry you are sick! I am so glad you little Leo is doing well!! I ordered your humidifier for Sid, he has two humidifiers on his side of the basement and his face still looks dry to me, ugh! Humidity & hydration my constant battle in the winter!




Jacqui said:


> Maple butter sounds good. I am always so disappointed in candles. They just never seem to make a rom smell like I think they should.



The Maple Butter candle is made by Viliage Candle, I light one in every room when I am going to have company over and blow them out 20 or so minutes before they arrive and I always get compliments on how great the house smells.


Where is Yvonne? I hope she is feeling ok!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> on meds trying to get better from a really bad cold...my baby leopard is doing great! good for both of us that we have the warm mist humidifier! and nice that it's warming up a little outside too...



Sorry your not feeling well Peter.

I wonder if Coutney is sick, too. She hasn't been in here for quite some time.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Where is Yvonne? I hope she is feeling ok!



You just missed her, she was in here a few minutes ago.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

We lit a candle after dinner today and I thought of Cherylim too! mine was cranberry orange.


----------



## Kerryann

I actually use wallflowers instead of candles for scenting the house. I have a tropical scent in right now. Out may not be summer but it can smell like it 
Is anyone else getting this freezing ice storm tonight?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I actually use wallflowers instead of candles for scenting the house. I have a tropical scent in right now. Out may not be summer but it can smell like it
> Is anyone else getting this freezing ice storm tonight?



I am getting a snow storm tomorrow that could have mixed precipitation.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am getting a snow storm tomorrow that could have mixed precipitation.



We are supposed to get freezing rain in the morning and then regular rain in the afternoon.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a snow storm tomorrow that could have mixed precipitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are supposed to get freezing rain in the morning and then regular rain in the afternoon.
Click to expand...


Yuck, I also have a dentist apt tomorrow. It's a new dentist recommended to me by my daughters orthadontist do I hope I like them!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a snow storm tomorrow that could have mixed precipitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are supposed to get freezing rain in the morning and then regular rain in the afternoon.
Click to expand...


Sounds like the drive to work could be a bit of slip sliding away.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yuck, I also have a dentist apt tomorrow. It's a new dentist recommended to me by my daughters orthadontist do I hope I like them!




Good luck!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I actually slid pretty bad on Saturday morning and it scared me so bad it took me awhile to get my heart to stop pounding in my ears. It was 6:30 am and still dark and not above 0 degrees outside. So taking all that into consideration I should have been driving much slower. Anyway, I turned right onto a rural road that was not well plowed and immediately my back end and front end switched places and I slid for a couple seconds after that! Ugh so scary! My six year old was like "did we crash". I said no but we did a 180!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

that would totally freak me out!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here in the balmy pac nw, we've had our share of freezing rain. Couple years back on a Friday or Saturday night we got about 1/2" of ice. We had nowhere to go as it was the weekend. We sat on the front deck and listened to trees and branches coming down from the extra weight. Got up early and just sat and listened in the dark. If I can find them, I've got pictures of ice coated roses.


----------



## mike taylor

Man i am glad i live in Texas no snow was working out in the yard in short pants all day 76 here could not live where i would have to dig my truck out of driveway i have to handed to you all up there i hate the cold it gets below 70 and i like a snake i am finding somewhere warm and hiding


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Mike, I don't think anyone said they liked living in the frozen parts. It just sort of happensâ€¦


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hey guys! I went missing for a little while but am back at least for now... life is getting hectic and stressful... darn you, life, darn you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And then you get a tortoise, turn the garage into winter quarters for the tortoise, start parking your car in the driveway, need to start digging your car out of the snow, get more tortoises because the garage is big enough, then covert the basement!


Hey Courtney.


----------



## pdrobber

On my way home from going out with friends, I was craving some chicken nuggets. So I get to McDonald's and it's CLOSED. McDonalds, in NYC, closed, at 11PM...really?! So Chinese take out sweet and sour chicken had to substitute...just an okay substitute...not completely satisfied.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Peter, 
And then there's the nagging question if it was really chicken.


Sorry, had to.


So I've got 6 cats and 10 tortoises. Why is the sleeve of my sweatshirt covered in cat hair? I just thinking odds wise it would be something to do with tortoises.


*I'mâ€¦


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> A big congrats to my husband, for being so close to his dream of having a handle bar mustache!! Get this guy a monocle!!



I haven't shaved my 'stache in over 38 yrs. it's long enough to curl, but I don't. Over the years people have suggested getting me mustache wax, but I've never cottoned to that. Mine is kept trimmed like his, off my lip, cause I don't want no soup strainer. My friend that are in their 20's-30's say its a 70's porn star mustache. Lol


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> We are supposed to get freezing rain in the morning and then regular rain in the afternoon.



Sorry, I think that came from us. Looking out the window it appears to have dumped at least a foot and a half. At 21f I think I will be crawling to work this morning. There's another storm coming in this afternoon. You all in our weather shadow should be seeing this in the next day or two so heads up. 

We just might get that ice rink after all. The city was saying it needed a good snow to repack the rink. I think they got it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> On my way home from going out with friends, I was craving some chicken nuggets. So I get to McDonald's and it's CLOSED. McDonalds, in NYC, closed, at 11PM...really?! So Chinese take out sweet and sour chicken had to substitute...just an okay substitute...not completely satisfied.



I had take out chinese last night too but Veggie Low Mien is my favorite.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats to my husband, for being so close to his dream of having a handle bar mustache!! Get this guy a monocle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't shaved my 'stache in over 38 yrs. it's long enough to curl, but I don't. Over the years people have suggested getting me mustache wax, but I've never cottoned to that. Mine is kept trimmed like his, off my lip, cause I don't want no soup strainer. My friend that are in their 20's-30's say its a 70's porn star mustache. Lol
Click to expand...


Wow, that is impressive. The reason this is so strange for my hubby to be doing is because for years he has had a weekly appointment at his barber to get his face and head straight razored. He has never allowed hair to grow on his face or head. It is also kind of strange that he still get's his head shaved but keeps facial hair. Oh and he is fond of the mustache wax. I wish he looked like a 70's porn star, his stache is currently in the "carny" stage. I will show a before pic so you can see what I mean. I know you all probably done care but I am nervous about the dentist and just killing time.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Good morning TFO!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh and pics of frozen roses sound great!


----------



## Nixxy

Howdy guys. How's everyone doing this morning?

Freezing cold up here in NH..Definitely staying in and bundled up today. A bit envious of my turtle and tortoise in their nice warm setups.

On another note, working on quitting smoking.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mike taylor said:


> Man i am glad i live in Texas no snow was working out in the yard in short pants all day 76 here could not live where i would have to dig my truck out of driveway i have to handed to you all up there i hate the cold it gets below 70 and i like a snake i am finding somewhere warm and hiding



I grew up in the south, mainly FL but I lived in AL for a little while too. I daydream about moving South, specifically to North Carolina as soon as my kids are all out of the house and but husband want's to move further North to Maine or New Hampshire .




Nixxy said:


> Howdy guys. How's everyone doing this morning?
> 
> Freezing cold up here in NH..Definitely staying in and bundled up today. A bit envious of my turtle and tortoise in their nice warm setups.
> 
> On another note, working on quitting smoking.



I am freezing here too, I want to take this time to give a shout out to under armour, I am wearing a hoodie and pants made by them and I am so toasty warm right now! That is great about you quitting smoking, good luck!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Mike, I don't think anyone said they liked living in the frozen parts. It just sort of happensâ€¦


I agree with this. I planned to move away but my family is all here. I did move away from my hometown which isn't common. At my high school reunion it was insanity how many people still lived in my hometown and had married other townies. It does just sort of happen. 



ijmccollum said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are supposed to get freezing rain in the morning and then regular rain in the afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I think that came from us. Looking out the window it appears to have dumped at least a foot and a half. At 21f I think I will be crawling to work this morning. There's another storm coming in this afternoon. You all in our weather shadow should be seeing this in the next day or two so heads up.
> 
> We just might get that ice rink after all. The city was saying it needed a good snow to repack the rink. I think they got it.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm now I know who to put on my list. 
I think it will mostly melt today as it will be in the 40s today.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my way home from going out with friends, I was craving some chicken nuggets. So I get to McDonald's and it's CLOSED. McDonalds, in NYC, closed, at 11PM...really?! So Chinese take out sweet and sour chicken had to substitute...just an okay substitute...not completely satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had take out chinese last night too but Veggie Low Mien is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats to my husband, for being so close to his dream of having a handle bar mustache!! Get this guy a monocle!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't shaved my 'stache in over 38 yrs. it's long enough to curl, but I don't. Over the years people have suggested getting me mustache wax, but I've never cottoned to that. Mine is kept trimmed like his, off my lip, cause I don't want no soup strainer. My friend that are in their 20's-30's say its a 70's porn star mustache. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that is impressive. The reason this is so strange for my hubby to be doing is because for years he has had a weekly appointment at his barber to get his face and head straight razored. He has never allowed hair to grow on his face or head. It is also kind of strange that he still get's his head shaved but keeps facial hair. Oh and he is fond of the mustache wax. I wish he looked like a 70's porn star, his stache is currently in the "carny" stage. I will show a before pic so you can see what I mean. I know you all probably done care but I am nervous about the dentist and just killing time.
Click to expand...




I get nervous too and I have no idea why 
So your hubby was in the military? 
My hubs can't grown facial hair that isn't patchy. I thought it would change as he got older because he turns into chewbaca if he doesn't manscape but no dice.. he's still patchy


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

sounds like everyone is getting ice, snow, and rain.... is the sun on vacation?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I don't think anyone said they liked living in the frozen parts. It just sort of happensâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. I planned to move away but my family is all here. I did move away from my hometown which isn't common. At my high school reunion it was insanity how many people still lived in my hometown and had married other townies. It does just sort of happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are supposed to get freezing rain in the morning and then regular rain in the afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I think that came from us. Looking out the window it appears to have dumped at least a foot and a half. At 21f I think I will be crawling to work this morning. There's another storm coming in this afternoon. You all in our weather shadow should be seeing this in the next day or two so heads up.
> 
> We just might get that ice rink after all. The city was saying it needed a good snow to repack the rink. I think they got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm now I know who to put on my list.
> I think it will mostly melt today as it will be in the 40s today.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my way home from going out with friends, I was craving some chicken nuggets. So I get to McDonald's and it's CLOSED. McDonalds, in NYC, closed, at 11PM...really?! So Chinese take out sweet and sour chicken had to substitute...just an okay substitute...not completely satisfied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had take out chinese last night too but Veggie Low Mien is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats to my husband, for being so close to his dream of having a handle bar mustache!! Get this guy a monocle!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't shaved my 'stache in over 38 yrs. it's long enough to curl, but I don't. Over the years people have suggested getting me mustache wax, but I've never cottoned to that. Mine is kept trimmed like his, off my lip, cause I don't want no soup strainer. My friend that are in their 20's-30's say its a 70's porn star mustache. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that is impressive. The reason this is so strange for my hubby to be doing is because for years he has had a weekly appointment at his barber to get his face and head straight razored. He has never allowed hair to grow on his face or head. It is also kind of strange that he still get's his head shaved but keeps facial hair. Oh and he is fond of the mustache wax. I wish he looked like a 70's porn star, his stache is currently in the "carny" stage. I will show a before pic so you can see what I mean. I know you all probably done care but I am nervous about the dentist and just killing time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get nervous too and I have no idea why
> So your hubby was in the military?
> My hubs can't grown facial hair that isn't patchy. I thought it would change as he got older because he turns into chewbaca if he doesn't manscape but no dice.. he's still patchy
Click to expand...



Hahahaha! Chewbaca! My husband lives with five o clock shadow. He is hairy! No, he was not in the military but work's in operating rooms and he say's that it bother's him to be in scrub's and masked with a lot of hair. Ahhhh, I have to go now, Bye, Byeâ€¦.. remember the good times if I don't survive the dentist 




Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I don't think anyone said they liked living in the frozen parts. It just sort of happensâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. I planned to move away but my family is all here. I did move away from my hometown which isn't common. At my high school reunion it was insanity how many people still lived in my hometown and had married other townies. It does just sort of happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are supposed to get freezing rain in the morning and then regular rain in the afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I think that came from us. Looking out the window it appears to have dumped at least a foot and a half. At 21f I think I will be crawling to work this morning. There's another storm coming in this afternoon. You all in our weather shadow should be seeing this in the next day or two so heads up.
> 
> We just might get that ice rink after all. The city was saying it needed a good snow to repack the rink. I think they got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm now I know who to put on my list.
> I think it will mostly melt today as it will be in the 40s today.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my way home from going out with friends, I was craving some chicken nuggets. So I get to McDonald's and it's CLOSED. McDonalds, in NYC, closed, at 11PM...really?! So Chinese take out sweet and sour chicken had to substitute...just an okay substitute...not completely satisfied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had take out chinese last night too but Veggie Low Mien is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big congrats to my husband, for being so close to his dream of having a handle bar mustache!! Get this guy a monocle!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't shaved my 'stache in over 38 yrs. it's long enough to curl, but I don't. Over the years people have suggested getting me mustache wax, but I've never cottoned to that. Mine is kept trimmed like his, off my lip, cause I don't want no soup strainer. My friend that are in their 20's-30's say its a 70's porn star mustache. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that is impressive. The reason this is so strange for my hubby to be doing is because for years he has had a weekly appointment at his barber to get his face and head straight razored. He has never allowed hair to grow on his face or head. It is also kind of strange that he still get's his head shaved but keeps facial hair. Oh and he is fond of the mustache wax. I wish he looked like a 70's porn star, his stache is currently in the "carny" stage. I will show a before pic so you can see what I mean. I know you all probably done care but I am nervous about the dentist and just killing time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get nervous too and I have no idea why
> So your hubby was in the military?
> My hubs can't grown facial hair that isn't patchy. I thought it would change as he got older because he turns into chewbaca if he doesn't manscape but no dice.. he's still patchy
Click to expand...



Hahahaha! Chewbaca! My husband lives with five o clock shadow. He is hairy! No, he was not in the military but work's in operating rooms and he say's that it bother's him to be in scrub's and masked with a lot of hair. Ahhhh, I have to go now, Bye, Byeâ€¦.. remember the good times if I don't survive the dentist


----------



## Jacqui

Nixxy said:


> On another note, working on quitting smoking.



Way to go and the best of luck on that!


----------



## cherylim

Good afternoon, all!

Just a few hours more of work here today, then a relaxing evening. Ian's out tonight, so I have the house to myself and a homemade (not by me!) chicken and bacon pie waiting to go in the oven.

Need to find time to make another candle. I've been getting requests, so I'm going to run out of supplies soon. Nice to be able to relax indoors, though! Looks cold out there.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Mike, I don't think anyone said they liked living in the frozen parts. It just sort of happensâ€¦



I actually like having some frozen days each year. I just don't like to have drive in it.  I would hate living some place that does not have winter.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

dont move to phoenix Jacqui! we complain if we have a 5 day frost warning ha ha ha!


----------



## Jacqui

Phoenix is too hot for me. Plus even with those birds, I find it too barren, brown and lacking the beautiful plants and flowers I love. You do, as we do here, have some of the most beautiful sunrises and sunsets I have found.


----------



## pdrobber

snow is coming down here now...kind of a surprise...


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> snow is coming down here now...kind of a surprise...



Are you feeling better?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I'm back. I forgot to tell you that this appointment was an evaluation to schedule cosmetic surgery, cosmetic 'dental' surgery, I am not getting anything tucked or lifted. Ugh, it's all scheduled for Feb. 9th.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That sounds like so much fun!


CtTortoiseMom, to clear things up, last night I said our friends in their 20-30's say I have a '70's pornstar stache, not that I LOOK like one.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That sounds like so much fun!
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom, to clear things up, last night I said our friends in their 20-30's say I have a '70's pornstar stache, not that I LOOK like one.





ohâ€¦..damn. Just kidding I knew what you meant I must have just worded my response incorrectly.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I'm back. I forgot to tell you that this appointment was an evaluation to schedule cosmetic surgery, cosmetic 'dental' surgery, I am not getting anything tucked or lifted. Ugh, it's all scheduled for Feb. 9th.



I had to do a bunch of that to repair former sins. I had some teeth pulled during college and had some gaps  Don't be nervous about it, it wont be too bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Has anyone else read this story?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...arch-continues-for-7500-escaped-reptiles.html


----------



## cherylim

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has anyone else read this story?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...arch-continues-for-7500-escaped-reptiles.html





Telegraph said:


> Zane Langman, whose in-laws own the farm, advised neighbouring residents that under no circumstances should they attempt to capture a crocodile by its tail.



Or at all, surely? Eep!

I doubt they'd ever find them all, even with a huge search party. Therefore, if I lived there, I'd never leave my property again. Or, I'd move away...


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> snow is coming down here now...kind of a surprise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you feeling better?
Click to expand...


feeling a little better each day. day 3 of meds.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back. I forgot to tell you that this appointment was an evaluation to schedule cosmetic surgery, cosmetic 'dental' surgery, I am not getting anything tucked or lifted. Ugh, it's all scheduled for Feb. 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do a bunch of that to repair former sins. I had some teeth pulled during college and had some gaps  Don't be nervous about it, it wont be too bad.
Click to expand...


I dove face first into the shallow end of a pool when I was 9. So I have to upgrade the old work on my four front teeth. Yaay!




pdrobber said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> 
> snow is coming down here now...kind of a surprise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you feeling better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> feeling a little better each day. day 3 of meds.
Click to expand...


Oh good!


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else read this story?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...arch-continues-for-7500-escaped-reptiles.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telegraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zane Langman, whose in-laws own the farm, advised neighbouring residents that under no circumstances should they attempt to capture a crocodile by its tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at all, surely? Eep!
> 
> I doubt they'd ever find them all, even with a huge search party. Therefore, if I lived there, I'd never leave my property again. Or, I'd move away...
Click to expand...


I am eeking too and thinking that they will start to have a crocodile population there shortly.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Phoenix is too hot for me. Plus even with those birds, I find it too barren, brown and lacking the beautiful plants and flowers I love. You do, as we do here, have some of the most beautiful sunrises and sunsets I have found.



yea there is a very large lack of green lol. where what state are you in? I love a good sun rise and sun set. I got up on the roof a couple weeks ago to try out my new tripod and took this pic of the sunset  sorry about the power lines... hard to get past them where I am










CtTortoiseMom said:


> I'm back. I forgot to tell you that this appointment was an evaluation to schedule cosmetic surgery, cosmetic 'dental' surgery, I am not getting anything tucked or lifted. Ugh, it's all scheduled for Feb. 9th.



I would be nervous too! I bet you will have a pretty smile when its all done. I dont know if you already know this... but my Dr told me the mouth is the fastest healing part of the body.


----------



## Kerryann

That pic is gorgeous


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

thank you! I have been trying to practice every chance I get since I started my new business.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix is too hot for me. Plus even with those birds, I find it too barren, brown and lacking the beautiful plants and flowers I love. You do, as we do here, have some of the most beautiful sunrises and sunsets I have found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea there is a very large lack of green lol. where what state are you in? I love a good sun rise and sun set. I got up on the roof a couple weeks ago to try out my new tripod and took this pic of the sunset  sorry about the power lines... hard to get past them where I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back. I forgot to tell you that this appointment was an evaluation to schedule cosmetic surgery, cosmetic 'dental' surgery, I am not getting anything tucked or lifted. Ugh, it's all scheduled for Feb. 9th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be nervous too! I bet you will have a pretty smile when its all done. I dont know if you already know this... but my Dr told me the mouth is the fastest healing part of the body.
Click to expand...




That pic is beautiful. I did not know that about the mouth and it makes me feel a lot better, so thank's!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix is too hot for me. Plus even with those birds, I find it too barren, brown and lacking the beautiful plants and flowers I love. You do, as we do here, have some of the most beautiful sunrises and sunsets I have found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea there is a very large lack of green lol. where what state are you in? I love a good sun rise and sun set. I got up on the roof a couple weeks ago to try out my new tripod and took this pic of the sunset  sorry about the power lines... hard to get past them where I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back. I forgot to tell you that this appointment was an evaluation to schedule cosmetic surgery, cosmetic 'dental' surgery, I am not getting anything tucked or lifted. Ugh, it's all scheduled for Feb. 9th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be nervous too! I bet you will have a pretty smile when its all done. I dont know if you already know this... but my Dr told me the mouth is the fastest healing part of the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is beautiful. I did not know that about the mouth and it makes me feel a lot better, so thank's!!
Click to expand...




Oh good I was hoping to give you at least a little peace of mind.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sun? What is that? Concerning the lack of green, we've got plenty here. I've got moss growing on the door bumper strip of my car! Really though, people will come up here and love everything green and then complain that their holiday plans are rained out, never putting the two together!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL I dont think I will be moving anyplace that snows... I am to big of a wussy when it comes to snow and ice. rain however I do not mind.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> LOL I dont think I will be moving anyplace that snows... I am to big of a wussy when it comes to snow and ice. rain however I do not mind.



I love to see the snow because it's beautiful but driving in it stinks


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I bet, I would be to scared to try! be safe all you snow dwellers.

we have 2 very large red tail hawks (I think) circling outside right now. I got the chihuahuas lock inside but my cat isn't answering my calls


----------



## Jacqui

Mel I love that sunset!! (Is it okay to call you Mel?)


----------



## Jacqui

The rain has stopped, the sun burst forth and you would think it is spring out there! I mean it feels like spring. Of course it's now suppose to be 68 out there. So what the heck am I doing inside??? Oh yeah talking to my friends on chat.


----------



## tortadise

Yeah its 79 down here.


----------



## Jacqui

tortadise said:


> Yeah its 79 down here.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Mel I love that sunset!! (Is it okay to call you Mel?)



thank you! and yep you sure can


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tortadise said:


> Yeah its 79 down here.



Hi Kelly, I am glad I read the "what's your name thread" because I had your gender wrong! 

79 is perfect weather! At this point I would be happy with anything above freezing!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its 79 down here.
Click to expand...


I say that to both of you.. it's like 40 here


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I finished chopping up all the branches I cut down and put them out to be picked up. the pile is as tall as me  












my shoulders hurt!


----------



## Kerryann

That is a lot of work


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I finished chopping up all the branches I cut down and put them out to be picked up. the pile is as tall as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my shoulders hurt!



Great job and since it is my focus today... Great teeth!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> That is a lot of work



and my slacker hubby didnt help once lol!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Great job and since it is my focus today... Great teeth!!



LOL thanks, 4 years of braces  I even had to wear a headgear to school! My dr was named Dr Hartsel I called him heartless hartsel lol


----------



## Kerryann

Okay sooooo have you ever been in a situation where you see something isn't happening. You contact the person who usually does it and they say they cant and give you the go ahead. You talk to a bunch of people and discuss the changes they would like to see. You plan an event. Then when you post up the event information you have a bunch of people complain it isn't being done the same as before. The original organizer comes in and says if myself and my cohort did nothing then no event would have been held at all. Soooo you say you can't do two events and already have one set up that you are too far in with, but offer to help them do the event they want as long as they go back to the original date. So you make all of these offers to help but then they don't really want to do anything so they just go away??? 
Sometimes having massive groups of friends and acquaintances is difficult to manage. You apparently cant please everyone 

Having a great smile is a good investment... that's what I keep telling my husband.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In the herp society, when we would try to plan field trips, no one ever could settle on a date. I learned to just set the date and those that could make it would make it. Yes it is very true that not everyone will be happy but they'll forget soon enough and if they don't forget, tell them you'll be happy to give them the torch.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In the herp society, when we would try to plan field trips, no one ever could settle on a date. I learned to just set the date and those that could make it would make it. Yes it is very true that not everyone will be happy but they'll forget soon enough and if they don't forget, tell them you'll be happy to give them the torch.



I actually said this is what I have set up but here's what it was originally and if you want to go back to that we can do two off road runs and both will attract enough people to make it worthwhile. They came back and said no.. you do it the way we want.. because setting up an event and all of the planning is a lot of work so they would rather whine and see if they can get me to do what they want rather than actually do anything.  I stuck to my guns.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my slacker hubby didnt help once lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job and since it is my focus today... Great teeth!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL thanks, 4 years of braces  I even had to wear a headgear to school! My dr was named Dr Hartsel I called him heartless hartsel lol
Click to expand...



My daughter is getting her braces off in March after three years! She wore headgear every night for two years and now she has these horrible rubber bands. Wearing headgear to school could not have been fun!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> A great example is the silliness thread in the debatable section.
> â€œAll the people none of the time, none of the people all of the time".
> 
> 
> Kerryanne didn't say that, I did.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A great example is the silliness thread in the debatable section.
> â€œAll the people none of the time, none of the people all of the time."
> 
> I dont know what it was from but I fixed it in this post. When you reply on a thread it condenses it all.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> A great example is the silliness thread in the debatable section.
> â€œAll the people none of the time, none of the people all of the time".
> 
> 
> Kerryanne didn't say that, I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I said that but you just gave them the cliff notes version
Click to expand...


----------



## mike taylor

All that work and still a million dollar smile my wife is the same way works in the yard digging and moving plants and the dirt with her million dollar smile on her face


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My daughter is getting her braces off in March after three years! She wore headgear every night for two years and now she has these horrible rubber bands. Wearing headgear to school could not have been fun!!



Oh those rubber bands are the worst! I feel her pain. they make your teeth ache so bad! I once had spacer rubber bands on my back teeth get imbedded into my gums that sucked too.


the other kids called me horse bit because of the head gear... they were turds!




mike taylor said:


> All that work and still a million dollar smile my wife is the same way works in the yard digging and moving plants and the dirt with her million dollar smile on her face



I love working outside in our garden, cleaning the inside of the house makes me stir crazy!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So this is how my brain works, disclaimer Do not do this!!
Remember those umbrellas that were all mod and they were like bubbles? They were clear plastic because the idea was to have your head inside of it. So I want to make a wire framework for one of those that would taper down to a loop that would sit on Fred's back. If this is done properly, the bottom edge could be 3"-4" off the ground level making a portable greenhouse that moves with the tortoise. 
Of course this is a terrible idea do to over heating issues, but when it rains for 6 months out of the year, you start OT think creatively.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL one thing is for sure... it would be fun to see! maybe place a little potted plant in there too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The idea is the umbrella sits on the tortoises back so it moves when he moves. Portable green house. Did I mention it rains alot here?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Maybe once or twice, just velcro a plant to the tortoises back


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A trailing type plant that he would need to reach to get. Following that idea, we could do tortoise races.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

hahahaha! sounds more and more fun by the minute!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning nuts  ... ummm I mean morning folks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Craigslist has a large Russian for sale. Always looking for more females for my russian breeding group i had to look. After reading and disregarding the information posted about it being 2 yrs. old I looked at the pictures. Russian? It's a red foot. Lol. Not currently working with red foots I may have to start. $60.00.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good afternoon chatters. I think I forgot to tell you all that Leia's fecal test was clean. She is still having loose stool and I feel like every time I look at her she is drinking water. Which is also a bit unusual. I have a standing appointment for this Friday but I really hope she is back to normal by then! 

I spent my morning with a man from Detroit MI. It made me think of Kerryann. 
I guess the above sentence sounds a bit scandalous. I am on the cultural enrichment committee for my kids schools. We book culturally enriching show's for the children. Today's show was in honor of the upcoming Black History month and was a one man performance about Martin Luther King. It was an awesome, very inspiring show!! 

How's every bodies day?


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone!

Having a mad week so far. A client who is on a tight deadline, keeps pushing the deadline back. I'm told 'we need this by the end of the weekend' on Friday, so I spent the weekend working on it and the client still hasn't looked it over. He then needs to pay and send the next part of the project through. The deadline for the next part is Friday, but I'm busy tomorrow and Thursday and Ian's mum and sister are coming over on Friday night for the weekend so I KNOW it's going to be the middle of next week before I can get the work to him - that's if he sends it over this evening, with payment. Otherwise, a bigger delay.

Still, I've got plenty to keep me busy! Too much work for one person, which is what I like! We should actually get to go shopping for bridesmaids dresses this weekend, as the snow melted days ago and hasn't returned. As I'd set aside the whole of today to work on the project for the client mentioned above, I ended up having most of the day off. I replied to a few emails, scheduled a couple more projects but my friend brought my goddaughter to visit as she had the day off work, so we walked to a local lakeside coffee shop and had sandwiches, got to chat for a while and then walked around looking at all the animals. She loved the ducks and other birds, I had to resist buying a rodent of some kind (pet shops are hard to cope with...) and then we went out to the free-roaming chicken section and I got attacked. 

Hope you're all having great days, however far into them you are.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy to be discussing loose tortoise bowels. Lol. Doing well. Media day for the 49er's!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Happy to be discussing loose tortoise bowels. Lol. Doing well. Media day for the 49er's!



Whoa, I might actually watch now that I know football players are hot and can lift giant sulcata's!! That's why your watching, right? Haha! Just pulling your mustache!




cherylim said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Having a mad week so far. A client who is on a tight deadline, keeps pushing the deadline back. I'm told 'we need this by the end of the weekend' on Friday, so I spent the weekend working on it and the client still hasn't looked it over. He then needs to pay and send the next part of the project through. The deadline for the next part is Friday, but I'm busy tomorrow and Thursday and Ian's mum and sister are coming over on Friday night for the weekend so I KNOW it's going to be the middle of next week before I can get the work to him - that's if he sends it over this evening, with payment. Otherwise, a bigger delay.
> 
> Still, I've got plenty to keep me busy! Too much work for one person, which is what I like! We should actually get to go shopping for bridesmaids dresses this weekend, as the snow melted days ago and hasn't returned. As I'd set aside the whole of today to work on the project for the client mentioned above, I ended up having most of the day off. I replied to a few emails, scheduled a couple more projects but my friend brought my goddaughter to visit as she had the day off work, so we walked to a local lakeside coffee shop and had sandwiches, got to chat for a while and then walked around looking at all the animals. She loved the ducks and other birds, I had to resist buying a rodent of some kind (pet shops are hard to cope with...) and then we went out to the free-roaming chicken section and I got attacked.
> 
> Hope you're all having great days, however far into them you are.



Sounds like a good day, I hope you do get to shop for the bridesmaids dresses!! 
In line at the grocery store laughing as I post while my son sits in the cart with the car on it making driving noises. Yes, I am that lady!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friend was telling me last night about 58 lb. sully owner making a skateboard type of device for moving his tort from yard to house. I watch football for the cheerleaders. They're the true athletes!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

wow lots going on this morning! sounds like everyone has already have a busy morning


----------



## Jacqui

We finally got news this morning that somebody has come up with a 7 month grant for Jeff's copay on his chemo pills. Now it's back to the drug comapny for them to redo their paperwork. At best the pills may come on Friday. Jeff is also planning on going back out in the semi and back to work on Friday even without the meds. I myself would be scared to start the pills while out on the road not knowing how bad reactions might be, but he is climbing the walls sitting around and watching our bill pile get higher and higher. So it's a pretty happy day here so far.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Craigslist has a large Russian for sale. Always looking for more females for my russian breeding group i had to look. After reading and disregarding the information posted about it being 2 yrs. old I looked at the pictures. Russian? It's a red foot. Lol. Not currently working with red foots I may have to start. $60.00.



Great price and you would love them. Nice tortoises who should like your natural high humidity.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> In line at the grocery store laughing as I post while my son sits in the cart with the car on it making driving noises. Yes, I am that lady!!



Zoom! Zoom!! Zoom zooom!!!!!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha, don't forget BEEEEP...BEEEEP!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Do you deliberately run into people's ankles with it and then just apologize saying he a new driver? I would and I would enjoy it.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Do you deliberately run into people's ankles with it and then just apologize saying he a new driver? I would and I would enjoy it.



That does sound like you!

What about:
Honk! Honk!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've been known to walk down the isle of toys r us that has the noisy toys on it and activate as many as possible then just walk away.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good afternoon chatters. I think I forgot to tell you all that Leia's fecal test was clean. She is still having loose stool and I feel like every time I look at her she is drinking water. Which is also a bit unusual. I have a standing appointment for this Friday but I really hope she is back to normal by then!
> 
> I spent my morning with a man from Detroit MI. It made me think of Kerryann.
> I guess the above sentence sounds a bit scandalous. I am on the cultural enrichment committee for my kids schools. We book culturally enriching show's for the children. Today's show was in honor of the upcoming Black History month and was a one man performance about Martin Luther King. It was an awesome, very inspiring show!!
> 
> How's every bodies day?



I did think that was going naughty places until I finished reading. So who was this gentleman? Did you ask him if he knew me? 



Jacqui said:


> We finally got news this morning that somebody has come up with a 7 month grant for Jeff's copay on his chemo pills. Now it's back to the drug comapny for them to redo their paperwork. At best the pills may come on Friday. Jeff is also planning on going back out in the semi and back to work on Friday even without the meds. I myself would be scared to start the pills while out on the road not knowing how bad reactions might be, but he is climbing the walls sitting around and watching our bill pile get higher and higher. So it's a pretty happy day here so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craigslist has a large Russian for sale. Always looking for more females for my russian breeding group i had to look. After reading and disregarding the information posted about it being 2 yrs. old I looked at the pictures. Russian? It's a red foot. Lol. Not currently working with red foots I may have to start. $60.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great price and you would love them. Nice tortoises who should like your natural high humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> In line at the grocery store laughing as I post while my son sits in the cart with the car on it making driving noises. Yes, I am that lady!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zoom! Zoom!! Zoom zooom!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...





That is good news 



Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deliberately run into people's ankles with it and then just apologize saying he a new driver? I would and I would enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound like you!
> 
> What about:
> Honk! Honk!!
Click to expand...


I would enjoy that too honestly.
I am back to work today and hitting the bricks hard. I think everyone missed me during my two days off.. but answering emails. The ceo said he gets nervous when I am not here.  I am not sure if that is good or bad.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've been known to walk down the isle of toys r us that has the noisy toys on it and activate as many as possible then just walk away.



My husband does that and I want to smack him.


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> My husband does that and I want to smack him.



I always beg Ian NOT to do that. He never has.

We went in the other day just to look around, and I put my hand against a shelf containing DS games to look at the cameras on the next aisle. I stood on my tiptoes, was only holding it lightly, and the shelf made a loud SNAP and fell down.

I whispered loudly 'Ian. Ian, fix it!', he walked over, I got embarrassed and walked off. He said when he put it back you could tell the shelf had already been broken and balanced, but oh dear!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is great about Jeff's meds! I am sorry he has to go back out so soon but it makes sense and sounds like he is ready. 

I definitely try not to run over people with the car-cart but accidents happen, those things are heavy and hard to maneuver!! 

I don't know if this is normal because i dont remember seeing this when I was growing up but every where I go, I run into a woman with some sort of tiny dog in a purse. My favorite thing to do is to mess with the dog, which in turn messes with the owner. Today, in the grocery aisle I was crinkling a tortilla chip bag like I was going to give it to the dog, the owner kept looking back at me and I would act all rivetted by the ingredients on the bag. The dog was trying to clinb out of its purse and get its treat from the nice lady (me, ofcourse) and getting just plain excited. Then the owner got mad at the dog for being a dog and said sonething like "knock it off princess fairy winkle". Because if you are a tiny dog in a purse you must have a long ridiculous name as well!


----------



## Jacqui

Wait, the dog is taken inside a grocery store?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Wait, the dog is taken inside a grocery store?



Yes!!! And the hair dresser's, nail salon, movie theatre and I've even seen them in a few restaraunts!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the dog is taken inside a grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! And the hair dresser's, nail salon, movie theatre and I've even seen them in a few restaraunts!!!!
Click to expand...


We are not quite that dog friendly here in Michigan but then again my small dog is too big to carry in a purse.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> princess fairy winkle"!



That's a great name for a tortoise! I may use it. I had a black throat monitor named Sparky.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the dog is taken inside a grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! And the hair dresser's, nail salon, movie theatre and I've even seen them in a few restaraunts!!!!
Click to expand...


If they aren't service dogs, then how are they passing health code laws?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the dog is taken inside a grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! And the hair dresser's, nail salon, movie theatre and I've even seen them in a few restaraunts!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they aren't service dogs, then how are they passing health code laws?
Click to expand...


I dont know and I always wonder why it's allowed. I think little dogs are cute but as dogs not as accessories!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I want a service goose or chicken or at the very least, a service tortoise!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I want a service goose or chicken or at the very least, a service tortoise!



A service goose may bite you.  I think a service duck would be awesome.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is from a couple days prior to this last hospital visit...just so you can see what an angel she is:









And THIS is what I found when I opened the front door and looked into my bedroom when I got home from the hospital this afternoon:




My daughter thought she had chewed up her bed again, but that's one of the fancy pillows off MY bed. She pulled a bit of stuffing out of her bed, but not bad.




I know this is getting to be "ho hum," but here's the back yard. I was still working on picking up from the previous "snow" storm and she decided she didn't need a new bed in the back yard:




Note the position of the garden hose. Good thing I came home when I did or I would be buying a new hose too!


----------



## Jacqui

I have a few remodeled hoses in my collection.  See Yvonne with all that snow, she is just trying to get you to come see me in Nebraska.


----------



## luvpetz27

She is lucky you love her so much!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I â€œlike" the yard picture. It looks like she is mindlessly barking. I'm glad you're back home and back here. I feel it's time for you to cook your own food, instead of enjoying that hospital food so much.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is great about Jeff's meds! I am sorry he has to go back out so soon but it makes sense and sounds like he is ready.
> 
> I definitely try not to run over people with the car-cart but accidents happen, those things are heavy and hard to maneuver!!
> 
> I don't know if this is normal because i dont remember seeing this when I was growing up but every where I go, I run into a woman with some sort of tiny dog in a purse. My favorite thing to do is to mess with the dog, which in turn messes with the owner. Today, in the grocery aisle I was crinkling a tortilla chip bag like I was going to give it to the dog, the owner kept looking back at me and I would act all rivetted by the ingredients on the bag. The dog was trying to clinb out of its purse and get its treat from the nice lady (me, ofcourse) and getting just plain excited. Then the owner got mad at the dog for being a dog and said sonething like "knock it off princess fairy winkle". Because if you are a tiny dog in a purse you must have a long ridiculous name as well!



LOL OMG my cheeks hurt I am laughing so hard reading this!!! I have tiny dogs but I never carry them in my purse. they walk on a leash and heal like a big dog is expected too. I hate when people sneak their dogs into stores.

My little boy dog is so clever! I taught him to lift up his back leg on command. I mess with people who seem to purposely try to step on him coming to a stop at a cross walks or in lines. would you walk right up to a big dog until you are practically standing on top of it? they act like they dont see him but when I give him the hand signal to lift his leg up the rude person jumps back really fast afraid they are about to get peed on giving him lots of room . 

flash also puts his paws up (sticks em up) when you make a gun with your fingers and then "Dies" when you say bang. I might be partial, but I think he is the cutest ever when he does it because he is so tiny!


----------



## Yvonne G

No, she's eating grass. She eats a lot of grass...probably because she has so much stuffing inside her.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, the dog is taken inside a grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! And the hair dresser's, nail salon, movie theatre and I've even seen them in a few restaraunts!!!!
Click to expand...


such a pet peeve of mine! especially the restaurant. do you walk by the table and "accidentally" drop food on the floor in front of the dog? because that would be epic




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I want a service goose or chicken or at the very least, a service tortoise!



You should get a guard goose!




emysemys said:


> No, she's eating grass. She eats a lot of grass...probably because she has so much stuffing inside her.



is there anything she doesn't eat? it snowed inside and outside of your house! I bet its just her way of telling you she missed you. I am happy you are home! We have missed you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Someone is in trouble! I'm casually watching ESPN Super Bowl pre stuff, and enjoying it very much, and the tv automatically changed to record the Ellen show! How do I tell Karen I want a genie?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

like the garage door opener genie?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Welcome back Yvonne!! Misty was very busy while you were away!! 

Melissa, training your dog to lift its leg is soooo awesome!! I bet people would literally run in the other direction if I could get Dagny to do that, too bad she's a girl!!


----------



## pdrobber

fun stuff! Yellowfoot came into the clinic today. not really sure what's wrong with it. didn't see the record. It was here a few weeks ago for not eating and an eye problem.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> fun stuff! Yellowfoot came into the clinic today. not really sure what's wrong with it. didn't see the record. It was here a few weeks ago for not eating and an eye problem.


Wow, good looking tort! Yay, pictures!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Welcome back Yvonne!! Misty was very busy while you were away!!
> 
> Melissa, training your dog to lift its leg is soooo awesome!! I bet people would literally run in the other direction if I could get Dagny to do that, too bad she's a girl!!



OH I would die of laughter if you could! 
trust me, if a dog the size of Dagny were to lift its leg in my direction, I would not be sticking around to verify the plumbing!


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> OH I would die of laughter if you could!
> trust me, if a dog the size of Dagny were to lift its leg in my direction, I would not be sticking around to verify the plumbing!



That was what I had thought too!


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> This is from a couple days prior to this last hospital visit...just so you can see what an angel she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And THIS is what I found when I opened the front door and looked into my bedroom when I got home from the hospital this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter thought she had chewed up her bed again, but that's one of the fancy pillows off MY bed. She pulled a bit of stuffing out of her bed, but not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is getting to be "ho hum," but here's the back yard. I was still working on picking up from the previous "snow" storm and she decided she didn't need a new bed in the back yard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the position of the garden hose. Good thing I came home when I did or I would be buying a new hose too!



With a face like that how could you get mad???  She knows she has you wrapped around her little paw toe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> like the garage door opener genie?



A Jeanie like they show in the commercials for satellite tv.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> like the garage door opener genie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Jeanie like they show in the commercials for satellite tv.
Click to expand...


Which one


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL ok now I know why I am lost... its been years since I saw a commercial!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got too many tortoises in the garage for a door opener annnnd I know to which team I bat, as it were.


My wife is so lucky. Her husband made a dinner of steak with sliced, grilled mushrooms and broccoli on the side.


So my wife is so lucky! Her husband cooked up steak with sliced, grilled mushrooms and a side of broccoli. Lucky girl.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

hahaha good job!


tonights sunset was a great one... I was looking through some pictures I took earlier of the love birds and looked out the window and saw all the colors. I ran and got my camera and tripod as quick as I could but I missed a lot of the good color


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Absinthe I ask, what, pray tell is a sunset? I get a lighter grey to the west in the evening. And what are those tall, roundish things on the right? Some sort of creature from your neck of the woods?


That was supposed to read, â€œAgain"


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL its a saguaro cactus  for sure from my neck of the woods! when does it warm up again in your neck of the woods?


ooo I posted new pics of the love birds


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Late April, early May. June it actually kinda gets warm 60+. August gets hot.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

so it will be nice and warm in your parts and it will be blistering hot in my parts come august.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For you it's the dry heat, for me it's the wet cold!


----------



## cemmons12

What the h*ll? Tornado watch in Indiana in January. This weather is nuts! And wind is gusting up to 40+ on my instrument...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

oh scary!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tornadoes are spring/summer events, yes?


That's nice. Chris posts that and then logs off leaving us wondering if all is wellâ€¦


----------



## Nixxy

To enjoy this cold winter evening, I've found a great new way to wind down at night.

Go to www.rainymood.com, grab a book of choice, and make this to drink:

1 Part Bourbon mixed in with herbal tea (I like Sleepy Time), with some lemon juice, honey, and cinnamon. 

So good!


----------



## cherylim

*sob*

Woke this morning, and was due to be babysitting from 8am. It's now 8.15am, and I'm sitting at home feeling all tearful.

My car won't start. It's an old thing, but it's always been reliable and I take good care of it. Just lately it's been struggling to change gears and takes longer to move from one to another, but I figured it had a couple of years in it.

Then, about a month ago, it struggled to start. I kept trying, and I got it going. Today, nothing. It just won't even think about starting. I came into the house, panicked, tried to phone Ian 11 times as he was walking to work with his headphones in, then gave up and called my friend to say I wouldn't be able to babysit. My poor little goddaughter has got to go and spend the day in an office, I feel like I've let my friend down and in case I can't get the car fixed she's even called her mum and asked her to make the two hour trip up to babysit tomorrow. I feel terrible.

Was sat in the house crying my eyes out, not knowing what to do, and a guy arrives to deliver a parcel. At 7.45am, who does that?! So, I had to answer the door crying, looked really stupid, and tried to wipe my eyes so he wouldn't see but that didn't help! He seemed really sorry to have disturbed me, and as he left he said "I hope today works out ok for you". So now I'm upset and embarrassed, hoping my car won't be expensive because I'm getting married in four months, and waiting for the recovery guy to show up.


----------



## Nixxy

I know your pain. My old car was doing well for the last few years, but I'm going to have to sell it now..It will cost more to repair all it's problems than it cost, originally for me.

Try the drink I mentioned! It'll relax you!


----------



## cherylim

If only I were a drinker. Though even then starting at 8.30am might be a bit much...

I've been feeling that way about this car for a while. The MAP sensor went last year, and that just meant it wouldn't start then but turned out to be a cheap(ish) fix. Â£150 or something. When it happened I discussed it with Ian, and said it was getting old and struggling to change gears and I wasn't willing to keep paying if it was going to keep needing repairs. It's only worth Â£600.

We talked it over and we set a limit for repairs, and luckily it came to below that limit. Now, something's happened again. When do you stop and say enough is enough with an old car? We can keep paying out for the little things that need fixing, but they all mount up, and I could get something newer but I don't have the money so it'd have to be on a credit agreement. Then, can I afford that or am I taking a risk with repayments? Nightmare.

It's about finding that moment when I have to say that it's not worth continually repairing, and it's certainly pushing its luck...


----------



## Nixxy

I've been slowing down on it, myself. I have a bad problem of diving into it when I'm in a bad mood, but I stick to 1-2 beers a day now at most (Unless special occasions, etc.) and maybe a small glass of whiskey at night or after work. 

That's the key, though. You have to make sure you aren't spending more than the car is worth on the car in repairs. I hate to see my car go away. I've had it longer than any other I've had, and it's like my baby. But I just can't afford to spend thousands on repairs for a car that is worth much less.


----------



## cherylim

Turns out the engine was flooded! Apparently an easy fix. He sat and tried, and eventually it got going. He's told me how to start a car with a flooded engine if it happens again, and I've not had to pay a thing. Yay.


----------



## Kerryann

cemmons12 said:


> What the h*ll? Tornado watch in Indiana in January. This weather is nuts! And wind is gusting up to 40+ on my instrument...



I drove home in a thunder storm last night. The lightning about scared me out of my skin a few times. It is crazy!




cherylim said:


> Turns out the engine was flooded! Apparently an easy fix. He sat and tried, and eventually it got going. He's told me how to start a car with a flooded engine if it happens again, and I've not had to pay a thing. Yay.



I am so happy to hear that it was nothing major. 
Yesterday was horrible for me. It was one of those days where I had more disasters than employees to fix them. I had two people out sick and a couple more out for really sad or scary personal matters.
Today will be better is my mantra so up out of the bed and off to the shower 
Good morning TFO.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Turns out the engine was flooded! Apparently an easy fix. He sat and tried, and eventually it got going. He's told me how to start a car with a flooded engine if it happens again, and I've not had to pay a thing. Yay.



I am so glad it is not as bad as you originally thought! Some things are out of your control so don't beat yourself up, it is not your fault!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> For you it's the dry heat, for me it's the wet cold!



Ken I never knew your weather was so cold & wet! It's so interesting how all of our climates differ.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> hahaha good job!
> 
> 
> tonights sunset was a great one... I was looking through some pictures I took earlier of the love birds and looked out the window and saw all the colors. I ran and got my camera and tripod as quick as I could but I missed a lot of the good color





This doesn't even look real to me! It's beautiful it could be a postcard.


I have BIG plan's today!! I am going to stay home and do laundry ALL DAY!! Sadly, that is how behind I am on my domestic duties I am totally slacking because Rob worked about 88 hours last week, when he is not home to help divide & conquer the wild animals we call our kids things get a little crazy!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cherylim said:


> Turns out the engine was flooded! Apparently an easy fix. He sat and tried, and eventually it got going. He's told me how to start a car with a flooded engine if it happens again, and I've not had to pay a thing. Yay.



Wahoo! So happy it was a easy fix 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> This doesn't even look real to me! It's beautiful it could be a postcard.
> 
> 
> I have BIG plan's today!! I am going to stay home and do laundry ALL DAY!! Sadly, that is how behind I am on my domestic duties I am totally slacking because Rob worked about 88 hours last week, when he is not home to help divide & conquer the wild animals we call our kids things get a little crazy!





you and I have the same plans today!!! I have a lot of piled up ods and ends to wash along with the normal. Happy folding!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, Everyone! It does my heart proud to see this section of the forum being used so much!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, 

You did us one very good service by starting this thread. I think all of us that us it, feel a little closer because of it. 
We get on average 48" of rain a year. Typically, it's in the 40's os it's that damp, penetrating cold. We're gonna have spring like temps this weekend! Mid 50's! 
We are, I believe, a maritime climate.


So if anyone has yet to do it, be sure to download the books by Alan and his wife, Anita. These are not scientific journals, but fun practical stories of living withe a Harper. I think you can just search, â€œ Anita Salzberg" to find a list. I know of two.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Good morning, Everyone! It does my heart proud to see this section of the forum being used so much!!


We have been killing time waiting for you to come back. 
I was wondering if Misty has ever had a kong dog toy. Dagny has destroyed every single toy we have ever given her in a matter of hours. Even the ones that say "indestructible" or for "power chewers" but I can put half a treat in the largest Kong they make and she is busy for hours and has not destroyed it and has had it for two months. Just a thought.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne,
> 
> You did us one very good service by starting this thread. I think all of us that us it, feel a little closer because of it.
> We get on average 48" of rain a year. Typically, it's in the 40's os it's that damp, penetrating cold. We're gonna have spring like temps this weekend! Mid 50's!
> We are, I believe, a maritime climate.
> 
> 
> So if anyone has yet to do it, be sure to download the books by Alan and his wife, Anita. These are not scientific journals, but fun practical stories of living withe a Harper. I think you can just search, â€œ Anita Salzberg" to find a list. I know of two.





Yeesh, that sounds ummm wet! I have some really cute rain boots with matching jackets that I will make sure to pack if I ever travel to your neck of the woods. I took pictures of what it looks like outside today. It is eery ! Thick fog with very little visibility and grey snow everywhere. No sun to burn it off :-(.


Four loads of wash done with only two loads folded because Dagny and my son are terrible at folding laundry! I just found three socks under Dagny! I checked because she was avoiding eye contact if she could casually whistle she would have been doing that too.


----------



## Nixxy

Good morning, guys.

Gave Toby her first time in the bathtub today. She quite enjoyed it for a while, then got very antsy and wanted out. She loved sitting under the falling water.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is an excerpt from the iBook I recommend earlier;

â€œI am an exotic animal vet, and he is a reptile rehabber, hobbyist and educator and was a client. I always tell people he came in to my practice and asked me to help him with his big snake, and it all went downhill from there.
â€“Anonymousâ€

Excerpt From: Salzberg, Anita. â€œWhy Being a Reptile Lover Means Always Having to Say I'm Sorry.â€ iBooks. 
This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBookstore: https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewBook?id=596665381

Karen says that's kinda how we met! LOL


In that its signed, â€œAnonymous" maybe she sent this inâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is an excerpt from the iBook I recommend earlier;
> 
> â€œI am an exotic animal vet, and he is a reptile rehabber, hobbyist and educator and was a client. I always tell people he came in to my practice and asked me to help him with his big snake, and it all went downhill from there.
> â€“Anonymousâ€
> 
> Excerpt From: Salzberg, Anita. â€œWhy Being a Reptile Lover Means Always Having to Say I'm Sorry.â€ iBooks.
> This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBookstore: https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewBook?id=596665381
> 
> Karen says that's kinda how we met! LOL
> 
> 
> In that its signed, â€œAnonymous" maybe she sent this inâ€¦




I downloaded the sample from IBooks. I'm sure I will buy it I just always download samples first.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I try to support Allen when I can. He does so much for the herpitle community.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Everyone! It does my heart proud to see this section of the forum being used so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> We have been killing time waiting for you to come back.
> I was wondering if Misty has ever had a kong dog toy. Dagny has destroyed every single toy we have ever given her in a matter of hours. Even the ones that say "indestructible" or for "power chewers" but I can put half a treat in the largest Kong they make and she is busy for hours and has not destroyed it and has had it for two months. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne,
> 
> You did us one very good service by starting this thread. I think all of us that us it, feel a little closer because of it.
> We get on average 48" of rain a year. Typically, it's in the 40's os it's that damp, penetrating cold. We're gonna have spring like temps this weekend! Mid 50's!
> We are, I believe, a maritime climate.
> 
> 
> So if anyone has yet to do it, be sure to download the books by Alan and his wife, Anita. These are not scientific journals, but fun practical stories of living withe a Harper. I think you can just search, â€œ Anita Salzberg" to find a list. I know of two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, that sounds ummm wet! I have some really cute rain boots with matching jackets that I will make sure to pack if I ever travel to your neck of the woods. I took pictures of what it looks like outside today. It is eery ! Thick fog with very little visibility and grey snow everywhere. No sun to burn it off :-(.
> 
> 
> Four loads of wash done with only two loads folded because Dagny and my son are terrible at folding laundry! I just found three socks under Dagny! I checked because she was avoiding eye contact if she could casually whistle she would have been doing that too.
Click to expand...






Nylabone toys also hold up very well. 
Our weather here is weird. It is 50 today and rainy but tomorrow will be 20 and snowy. I am not liking the weather change.
I had to do a bunch of laundry on Sunday when we got back from our trip. We had so many clothes since we had to pack for being out doors and then having fun at the hotel. I think I had four loads which is twice as many as a normal week for me.
Your husband's hours are crazy. I think I work a lot but I can do a lot of it from home so it doesn't feel so bad. When my hubs works like 70 I miss him like crazy, so I cant imagine how much you missed him.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,

Nylabone like this?




This bionic has lasted the longest. 






Hey Mrs. Connecticut, also check out Anita's other book, â€œA Turtle Lovers Wife"â€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> 
> Nylabone like this?
> 
> View attachment 36961
> 
> 
> This bionic has lasted the longest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 36962
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. Connecticut, also check out Anita's other book, â€œA Turtle Lovers Wife"â€¦





Downloaded


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. Connecticut. I kill me sometimes. Lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. Connecticut. I kill me sometimes. Lol.



I did laugh and it is "Confessions of a turtle wife". I won't tell your friend.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> Good morning, Everyone! It does my heart proud to see this section of the forum being used so much!!



good morning! thank you for starting it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I would be honored if I could call Allen a friend, ( how's that for brown-nosing)!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am going to make a t-shirt that say's "If you give my dog a noogie, I will tase you in the throat". Dagny and I were just out getting the mail and a man was walking by and asked to pet her and as soon as I said yes, he caught her head in his armpit and was aggressively rubbing the top of her head while she was trying to walk backwards out of his reach! Now she thinks I betrayed her by allowing this â‚¬Â£Â¥%# to do that to her .


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> 
> Nylabone like this?
> 
> View attachment 36961
> 
> 
> This bionic has lasted the longest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 36962
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. Connecticut, also check out Anita's other book, â€œA Turtle Lovers Wife"â€¦





My goodness what kind of rabid animal do you have over there  My lab has like seven nylabones and nylabone toys so I think they share the brunt of her chewing. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am going to make a t-shirt that say's "If you give my dog a noogie, I will tase you in the throat". Dagny and I were just out getting the mail and a man was walking by and asked to pet her and as soon as I said yes, he caught her head in his armpit and was aggressively rubbing the top of her head while she was trying to walk backwards out of his reach! Now she thinks I betrayed her by allowing this â‚¬Â£Â¥%# to do that to her .



Holy crud.. but it did make me laugh at the visual. Did he think she was going to bite him so he had to submit her and then pet her?? She's probably thinking.. mom... why'd you let the bad man touch me that 
In other semi-related informational news, I wish I had a tazer. I could maybe use it to motivate my employees.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Kerryann

Wait I see a new employee performance program... we can call it raises or tazes..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann,
> 
> Nylabone like this?
> 
> View attachment 36961
> 
> 
> This bionic has lasted the longest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 36962
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. Connecticut, also check out Anita's other book, â€œA Turtle Lovers Wife"â€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness what kind of rabid animal do you have over there  My lab has like seven nylabones and nylabone toys so I think they share the brunt of her chewing.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make a t-shirt that say's "If you give my dog a noogie, I will tase you in the throat". Dagny and I were just out getting the mail and a man was walking by and asked to pet her and as soon as I said yes, he caught her head in his armpit and was aggressively rubbing the top of her head while she was trying to walk backwards out of his reach! Now she thinks I betrayed her by allowing this â‚¬Â£Â¥%# to do that to her .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crud.. but it did make me laugh at the visual. Did he think she was going to bite him so he had to submit her and then pet her?? She's probably thinking.. mom... why'd you let the bad man touch me that
> In other semi-related informational news, I wish I had a tazer. I could maybe use it to motivate my employees.
Click to expand...




Tasers are illegal here but I have one and daydream about using it often. The only thing I hate about mine it is huge and bulky meant to be worn in a holster out because it is what our troopers use. I need a smaller one.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 36964



My, what pretty teeth you have 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann,
> 
> Nylabone like this?
> 
> View attachment 36961
> 
> 
> This bionic has lasted the longest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 36962
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. Connecticut, also check out Anita's other book, â€œA Turtle Lovers Wife"â€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness what kind of rabid animal do you have over there  My lab has like seven nylabones and nylabone toys so I think they share the brunt of her chewing.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make a t-shirt that say's "If you give my dog a noogie, I will tase you in the throat". Dagny and I were just out getting the mail and a man was walking by and asked to pet her and as soon as I said yes, he caught her head in his armpit and was aggressively rubbing the top of her head while she was trying to walk backwards out of his reach! Now she thinks I betrayed her by allowing this â‚¬Â£Â¥%# to do that to her .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crud.. but it did make me laugh at the visual. Did he think she was going to bite him so he had to submit her and then pet her?? She's probably thinking.. mom... why'd you let the bad man touch me that
> In other semi-related informational news, I wish I had a tazer. I could maybe use it to motivate my employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasers are illegal here but I have one and daydream about using it often. The only thing I hate about mine it is huge and bulky meant to be worn in a holster out because it is what our troopers use. I need a smaller one.
Click to expand...




What about stun guns?? hmmm those might be effective too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Her Bestest friends like standing under her being all toughâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Her Bestest friends like standing under her being all toughâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 36965



OMG, all sort's of sweetness.


----------



## cemmons12

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tornadoes are spring/summer events, yes?
> 
> 
> That's nice. Chris posts that and then logs off leaving us wondering if all is wellâ€¦




Haha, sorry Ken, I was watching the weather then fell asleep when the weather went thru. We had wind gusts of about 58-60 and a lot of rain, no tornado here!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I like the look on her face. To me she's saying, â€œLeave me my dignity, don't take a picture!"


Thanks Chris. Nice to know all is well. I saw pictures on the news this morning. Some areas got hit pretty bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got to leave you all for a few hours. I should have left a few hours ago, but I make my own schedule, unfortunately I've just been hanging out with tort people all day and neglected some things that must happen today. See y'all in a bit.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Her Bestest friends like standing under her being all toughâ€¦
> 
> View attachment 36965


All I can say is awwwwww


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got to leave you all for a few hours. I should have left a few hours ago, but I make my own schedule, unfortunately I've just been hanging out with tort people all day and neglected some things that must happen today. See y'all in a bit.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
(that's the reaction I want when I leave )


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL Erin you are too funny!

I just got home. Been out all day taking pictures!


450 pictures... this is going to take a while...


----------



## Kerryann

My mikey is sick


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> My mikey is sick



 




Melly-n-shorty said:


>



Love this shot! See I said what great sunsets your area has.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> so it will be nice and warm in your parts and it will be blistering hot in my parts come august.



Sorry but this just sounds sooooo bad!


----------



## Kerryann

So I have heard you can't teach an old dog new tricks but what if an old dog comes up with one on their own? My schnauzer has always came and sat looking at me and eventually would start pawing me if wanted something. Over the last few weeks he had changed over to coming and making noises to get my attention. What's weird is that he doesn't bark or whine but all most sounds like garbled talking.. Like baby talk or something. It's weird. I think he got body snatched by an alien our something.


I forgot to add that he's 11. 
It almost sounds as if he is trying to talk.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> so it will be nice and warm in your parts and it will be blistering hot in my parts come august.



I miss read parts as pants


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> So I have heard you can't teach an old dog new tricks but what if an old dog comes up with one on their own? My schnauzer has always came and sat looking at me and eventually would start pawing me if wanted something. Over the last few weeks he had changed over to coming and making noises to get my attention. What's weird is that he doesn't bark or whine but all most sounds like garbled talking.. Like baby talk or something. It's weird. I think he got body snatched by an alien our something.
> 
> 
> I forgot to add that he's 11.
> It almost sounds as if he is trying to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> so it will be nice and warm in your parts and it will be blistering hot in my parts come august.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss read parts as pants
Click to expand...





even as "parts" it sounds bad!!! I shouldn't be staying up late!
Mine are 13 and only stopped having accidents in the house this past year... maybe dogs get abducted by aliens too!




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mikey is sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love this shot! See I said what great sunsets your area has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> so it will be nice and warm in your parts and it will be blistering hot in my parts come august.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but this just sounds sooooo bad!
Click to expand...




I know I cant believe I typed it!


yep you inspired me to take that picture!


----------



## Kerryann

That picture is gorgeous


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> That picture is gorgeous



i think this is my favorite shot from today. I got a lot of pictures of quail, humming birds, chipmunks, and cactus... but this was my favorite for sure and I wasn't even trying.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this is my favorite shot from today. I got a lot of pictures of quail, humming birds, chipmunks, and cactus... but this was my favorite for sure and I wasn't even trying.
Click to expand...

That's cheating! You have the perfect models. 
Is that your daughter? She is adorable! Your dog is really cute too!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yep thats my little girl Rowan and my lil old man Flash.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> yep thats my little girl Rowan and my lil old man Flash.



So cute


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> yep thats my little girl Rowan and my lil old man Flash.



Great names too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My step-son took this picture two days ago. See the critter?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My step-son took this picture two days ago. See the critter?
> 
> View attachment 37024



Yep, is it a dear? Are those redwoods? The trees look huge.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No dear, a deer. No redwoods, fir trees.


Kerryann,
Mikey is your husband, yes?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My step-son took this picture two days ago. See the critter?
> 
> View attachment 37024



I would LOVE to get pictures of a deer! those trees are so tall! pretty cool. love all the mist too!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mist, low cloudsâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

You have a very beautiful daughter and a sweet little dog, Mel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> even as "parts" it sounds bad!!! I shouldn't be staying up late!
> Mine are 13 and only stopped having accidents in the house this past year... maybe dogs get abducted by aliens too!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant believe I typed it!
> 
> 
> yep you inspired me to take that picture!






Now I feel awkward.


And it 45degrees with 98% humidity this morning.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> even as "parts" it sounds bad!!! I shouldn't be staying up late!
> Mine are 13 and only stopped having accidents in the house this past year... maybe dogs get abducted by aliens too!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant believe I typed it!
> 
> 
> yep you inspired me to take that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel awkward.
> 
> 
> And it 45degrees with 98% humidity this morning.
Click to expand...





Same here! It feels like spring! Although my humidity is probably not that high. I am going to spend the day outside and I am very excited, talk atcha all later.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> You have a very beautiful daughter and a sweet little dog, Mel.



Thank you Jacqui! you should see her in real life... she is WILD!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> even as "parts" it sounds bad!!! I shouldn't be staying up late!
> Mine are 13 and only stopped having accidents in the house this past year... maybe dogs get abducted by aliens too!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant believe I typed it!
> 
> 
> yep you inspired me to take that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel awkward.
> 
> 
> And it 45degrees with 98% humidity this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! It feels like spring! Although my humidity is probably not that high. I am going to spend the day outside and I am very excited, talk atcha all later.
Click to expand...





45 degrees? all day outside? yea I would turn to popsicle! 

Ken why do you feel awkward?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hot and burning parts/pants.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Thank you Jacqui! you should see her in real life... she is WILD!



Ahh she is her Mother's daughter then huh?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The weather guessers are saying mid-upper 50's for the weekend!!!! Perfect for a Super Bowl party!!!! GO NINERS!!!!


We say there are 2 types of weather forecasters here; fools and newcomers!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> even as "parts" it sounds bad!!! I shouldn't be staying up late!
> Mine are 13 and only stopped having accidents in the house this past year... maybe dogs get abducted by aliens too!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant believe I typed it!
> 
> 
> yep you inspired me to take that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel awkward.
> 
> 
> And it 45degrees with 98% humidity this morning.
Click to expand...








CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> even as "parts" it sounds bad!!! I shouldn't be staying up late!
> Mine are 13 and only stopped having accidents in the house this past year... maybe dogs get abducted by aliens too!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I cant believe I typed it!
> 
> 
> yep you inspired me to take that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel awkward.
> 
> 
> And it 45degrees with 98% humidity this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! It feels like spring! Although my humidity is probably not that high. I am going to spend the day outside and I am very excited, talk atcha all later.
Click to expand...






It was 3 degrees here this morning and the roads were ice since it was over 50 degrees and raining yesterday. Welcome back winter.


----------



## Jacqui

It's only in the teens today, but it's one of those days that feels a lot colder then even the wind chill says it feels. The wind keeps blowing the snow and makes areas of patchy icy roads. Meanwhile the sun is in full glory making it look like it should be nice outside.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today we will likely get the most sun I've seen for at least 4 weeks. Time for sunscreen and sunglasses. I'm already squinting and the sun hasn't fully burned through all the clouds.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> It's only in the teens today, but it's one of those days that feels a lot colder then even the wind chill says it feels. The wind keeps blowing the snow and makes areas of patchy icy roads. Meanwhile the sun is in full glory making it look like it should be nice outside.



I would love to see the sun. It has been so windy here. It is cold now but still crazy windy. Yesterday I got home from work and my husband said "what happened to your hair!!".  Wind and rain together will leave you with a drowned rat look.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nice visual.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nice visual.



It's pretty accurate..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi, it turned out to be a lot colder than I thought but the sun has been out all day and it is wonderful!! The tort's are down right perky today and I was even able to hand feed Sid some cactus. I am going to race my 13 year old 2.2 miles ( around our neighborhood). She totally schooled me last time but I have been practicing. Wish me luck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today is downright balmy here. I'm only wearing a sweatshirt, and I've got the big kids out for some filtered sun/grazing time. 




Here's Fred enjoying himself on something fresh for a change!


Mrs. Connecticut, when first I read race, I thought driving and a 13yr old. Then I remembered some people participate in a thing called exercise and I figured that's what you were talking about. Lol.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hot and burning parts/pants.




Oh yea... that.... awkward! lol!




Jacqui said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jacqui! you should see her in real life... she is WILD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh she is her Mother's daughter then huh?
Click to expand...


yep... I think this is pay back for driving MY mother nuts when I was a kid! I now understand all those "im going to rip my hair out" looks she would get!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot and burning parts/pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea... that.... awkward! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jacqui! you should see her in real life... she is WILD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh she is her Mother's daughter then huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep... I think this is pay back for driving MY mother nuts when I was a kid! I now understand all those "im going to rip my hair out" looks she would get!
Click to expand...




Thats why they make kids so darn cute.. so you don't snuff them out when they drive you insane.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

OK its 65 here and I was complaining all morning that my hands were going to freeze off... I now realize I am a big baby after reading all these posts of wind, rain, snow, and only having to wear a sweater! 

anywho... good news, I got a new client today 




Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot and burning parts/pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea... that.... awkward! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jacqui! you should see her in real life... she is WILD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh she is her Mother's daughter then huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep... I think this is pay back for driving MY mother nuts when I was a kid! I now understand all those "im going to rip my hair out" looks she would get!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why they make kids so darn cute.. so you don't snuff them out when they drive you insane.
Click to expand...




I got my first gray hair when she started walking... coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've always been told that daughters are payback to dads for them being the boys they wereâ€¦explains a lot for me. I had daughters. I do now have a wonder step son that I can pass my knowledge to. Lol.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

My hubby was very big on the whole "women should be cooking and cleaning and he should come home to a clean house and hot meal" type of thinking when I first met him... after our daughter was born he realized the error of his ways.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've always been told that daughters are payback to dads for them being the boys they wereâ€¦explains a lot for me. I had daughters. I do now have a wonder step son that I can pass my knowledge to. Lol.



I'm back, she smoked me and looked good doing it. She waited for me at the top of a big hill and just as I got close to her she took off laughing and sprinted home. 

When my daughter talks about what her friends that are boy's said or did my husband alway's tell's me what these boy's "really" meant or were "really" thinking. We live in a small town and my husband has coached most of these boy's in soccer or baseball since they were 5 but now that they are teenagers he doesn't trust them and he treats them like there is always an alerior motive behind everything they do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I learned early, â€œA happy wife is a happy life!".


Mrs. C. Your husband is right!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> OK its 65 here and I was complaining all morning that my hands were going to freeze off... I now realize I am a big baby after reading all these posts of wind, rain, snow, and only having to wear a sweater!
> 
> anywho... good news, I got a new client today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot and burning parts/pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea... that.... awkward! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jacqui! you should see her in real life... she is WILD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh she is her Mother's daughter then huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep... I think this is pay back for driving MY mother nuts when I was a kid! I now understand all those "im going to rip my hair out" looks she would get!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why they make kids so darn cute.. so you don't snuff them out when they drive you insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my first gray hair when she started walking... coincidence? I think not!
Click to expand...





Hmmm my girlfriends always ask why I have no gray hairs, which I always thought was because I am a redhead and they hide.. but maybe you have uncovered the reason. 
I am still at the office working on a bunch of issues but had two employees call me and ask me to leave. Apparently the highways are a mess and there are frequent and immediate white outs happening and they are only worried it will get worse. I told the manager that reports to me that the good news is that if I die she gets my position and she said that she would quit.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> My hubby was very big on the whole "women should be cooking and cleaning and he should come home to a clean house and hot meal" type of thinking when I first met him... after our daughter was born he realized the error of his ways.



I am kind of a 50's style house wife. I just don't iron or sew because that's what dry cleaners are for and there is a hot meal for him when he gets home but a 50/50 chance I did not cook it. Especially since he is vegan and we are not, the Thai place in the next town over has been a big help.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I learned early, â€œA happy wife is a happy life!".
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. Your husband is right!





My husband says this too. 

Did you guys see the guy at the xgames died


----------



## ijmccollum

I am too [email protected] tired to read thru the pages for an update but I will speculate that its about boys can't be trusted and weather..... I found out as a venture scout leader.....girls can't be trusted. The temps are climbing and hovering in the 20's overnight and in the 30's during the day. Streets are clear for the most part. It's going to be really wet as things thaw. 

The study ends February 14......sweet! I plan on taking the 15th off for a 4 day weekend -- hey, I deserve it, I will have worked three weeks straight.


----------



## Jacqui

I had a wonderful surprise earlier tonight, as I was trying to get a few things done here on the forum... my front door opened!  It was my youngest daughter who happened to be going by, okay going by but like 30 mins away.  She stopped to invite Jeff and I out for supper.

Jeff is most likely leaving tomorow, if the semi is fixed and the codriver gets a load going by the house. The pills were suppose to maybe be on the way today, but another delay has happened. So he is going out on the road and we will do some kind of a meet up when and if those darn chemo pills ever get sent.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> I am too [email protected] tired to read thru the pages for an update but I will speculate that its about boys can't be trusted and weather..... I found out as a venture scout leader.....girls can't be trusted. The temps are climbing and hovering in the 20's overnight and in the 30's during the day. Streets are clear for the most part. It's going to be really wet as things thaw.
> 
> The study ends February 14......sweet! I plan on taking the 15th off for a 4 day weekend -- hey, I deserve it, I will have worked three weeks straight.



Great, you do deserve it & welcome back!
As a wild child myself I know girls cannot be trusted!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> As a wild child myself I know girls cannot be trusted!



YOU, a wild child???   Now that I would never believe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey all,
What is the average price paid for those 4' totes that folks are using for enclosures? And are they 24" tall?


I believe Mrs. C was a wild child. I believe she still isâ€¦she just try's, ( unsuccessfully) to hide it. 
Other business, I'm fishing here, what is the cost of one of those totes people use as tortoise enclosures? Are they 48"x24"x24"?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I had a wonderful surprise earlier tonight, as I was trying to get a few things done here on the forum... my front door opened!  It was my youngest daughter who happened to be going by, okay going by but like 30 mins away.  She stopped to invite Jeff and I out for supper.
> 
> Jeff is most likely leaving tomorow, if the semi is fixed and the codriver gets a load going by the house. The pills were suppose to maybe be on the way today, but another delay has happened. So he is going out on the road and we will do some kind of a meet up when and if those darn chemo pills ever get sent.



That is an awesome surprise! Out of curiosity what is a codriver, is it like a partner that drives with him? Also does he go out on the road for a set amount of time and deliver as much loads as possible or is done a different way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Codriver= cod river. Lol. 
Someone who shares the driving of the truck, co-driver.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

hmmm I am not sure. I haven't seen it at target and if its not at target then I have no idea LOL. 
what are Xgames? So sad some one died doing or playing it. 
I just found out super bowl is this weekend... i know one team is the forty-niners, whats the other team? 

Yep I pretty much live in a bubble.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is an awesome surprise! Out of curiosity what is a codriver, is it like a partner that drives with him? Also does he go out on the road for a set amount of time and deliver as much loads as possible or is done a different way.



Just before Jeff took off in December he had finished training a student. The student kept Jeff's company truck and was driving it while Jeff was gone. That way, Jeff did not have to completely clean out his truck (think chains for all those tires, tools, the frig, ect.., Now Jeff will drive as a team with him (both drive and get paid the same) for a few weeks. This will get Jeff back into driving after being off so long, plus once he gets the pills he can see how he does. Ideally, in a couple of weeks Jeff will feel well enough that he has his old student/now partner leave to go to his own truck. Then Jeff can get a new student to train. Training means Jeff makes almost twice as much as driving team for the same amount of miles.

Jeff normally would go out for three months or more at a time. However this time it will only be until March 14th when he has a round of Dr appts and labs to have done.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Smelly, it doesn't matter who the other team isâ€¦they won't be there, all you'll see are Forty Niner plays. Some chickie named Beyonce is doing the half time show. I'm sure she has a lot to do with football!


----------



## Yvonne G

The Christmas Tree storage bins by Iris used to be around $35. However, I didn't see them for sale this year, and the ones that were for sale seemed to have something in the middle, like another set of wheels or something. And they were $75.

This is the only one I could find this year, and it's way too expensive:

http://www.christmastreebox.com/plastic-box/


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Smelly, it doesn't matter who the other team isâ€¦they won't be there, all you'll see are Forty Niner plays. Some chickie named Beyonce is doing the half time show. I'm sure she has a lot to do with football!



I heard Alicia Keys is singing the national anthem.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Codriver= cod river. Lol.
> Someone who shares the driving of the truck, co-driver.



I always only see one driver when I am on the highway.

I'm with you Melissa, I googled the Xgames and a guy tried to do a flip on his snow mobile and it landed on him and he died . He was only 25. 
I only knew it was the super bowl because Ken posted about it!! 
I am watching a documentary called Engine 2 diet. It is about eating a soley plant based diet.




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an awesome surprise! Out of curiosity what is a codriver, is it like a partner that drives with him? Also does he go out on the road for a set amount of time and deliver as much loads as possible or is done a different way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before Jeff took off in December he had finished training a student. The student kept Jeff's company truck and was driving it while Jeff was gone. That way, Jeff did not have to completely clean out his truck (think chains for all those tires, tools, the frig, ect.., Now Jeff will drive as a team with him (both drive and get paid the same) for a few weeks. This will get Jeff back into driving after being off so long, plus once he gets the pills he can see how he does. Ideally, in a couple of weeks Jeff will feel well enough that he has his old student/now partner leave to go to his own truck. Then Jeff can get a new student to train. Training means Jeff makes almost twice as much as driving team for the same amount of miles.
> 
> Jeff normally would go out for three months or more at a time. However this time it will only be until March 14th when he has a round of Dr appts and labs to have done.
Click to expand...

Is he looking forward to it? Do you feel ok about it? How does he feel overall?


What's new Yvonne?


What's new Yvonne?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> I heard Alicia Keys is singing the national anthem.



Who? After Michele Jackson did the half time show in 90 something, I stopped watching half time. Now maybe if they could get Junior Brown or even Dwight Yokum, I'd start watching the half time again.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I always only see one driver when I am on the highway.



That's because there is only one steering wheel just like in your van/car.  

Okay sometimes like a wife will be riding around with a trucker, so then you see two in the seats. Now if it is a brand new driver on a student license, then you have the student drive while the trainer sits next to him. Then if you see just one driver you may have a single trucker, a student driver who actually has a full CDL license with his trainer sleeping, or a team with one driver sleeping.

A driver can only drive up to 11 hrs at one block of time then you have to take a 10 hr break. If you split up your hrs, you still can only drive a total of 11 hrs, but it has to be in a 14 hr block of time. Then your limited 70 hrs in an eight day period.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always only see one driver when I am on the highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because there is only one steering wheel just like in your van/car.
> 
> Okay sometimes like a wife will be riding around with a trucker, so then you see two in the seats. Now if it is a brand new driver on a student license, then you have the student drive while the trainer sits next to him. Then if you see just one driver you may have a single trucker, a student driver who actually has a full CDL license with his trainer sleeping, or a team with one driver sleeping.
> 
> A driver can only drive up to 11 hrs at one block of time then you have to take a 10 hr break. If you split up your hrs, you still can only drive a total of 11 hrs, but it has to be in a 14 hr block of time. Then your limited 70 hrs in an eight day period.
Click to expand...

Oh, haha, one steering wheel, smarty pants!! That is interesting. I have always wanted to see their sleeping quarters. When I was about 8 we were driving from Illinois to Missouri and we stopped at a place called The Dixie truck stop and my brother and I were fascinated by all of the huge truck's. We had never seen so many in one place!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always only see one driver when I am on the highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because there is only one steering wheel just like in your van/car.
> 
> Okay sometimes like a wife will be riding around with a trucker, so then you see two in the seats. Now if it is a brand new driver on a student license, then you have the student drive while the trainer sits next to him. Then if you see just one driver you may have a single trucker, a student driver who actually has a full CDL license with his trainer sleeping, or a team with one driver sleeping.
> 
> A driver can only drive up to 11 hrs at one block of time then you have to take a 10 hr break. If you split up your hrs, you still can only drive a total of 11 hrs, but it has to be in a 14 hr block of time. Then your limited 70 hrs in an eight day period.
Click to expand...


What about the arm wrestling?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> That's because there is only one steering wheel just like in your van/car.
> 
> Okay sometimes like a wife will be riding around with a trucker, so then you see two in the seats. Now if it is a brand new driver on a student license, then you have the student drive while the trainer sits next to him. Then if you see just one driver you may have a single trucker, a student driver who actually has a full CDL license with his trainer sleeping, or a team with one driver sleeping.
> 
> A driver can only drive up to 11 hrs at one block of time then you have to take a 10 hr break. If you split up your hrs, you still can only drive a total of 11 hrs, but it has to be in a 14 hr block of time. Then your limited 70 hrs in an eight day period.



I have seen truckers with dogs. Can Jeff take a pet along?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always only see one driver when I am on the highway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because there is only one steering wheel just like in your van/car.
> 
> Okay sometimes like a wife will be riding around with a trucker, so then you see two in the seats. Now if it is a brand new driver on a student license, then you have the student drive while the trainer sits next to him. Then if you see just one driver you may have a single trucker, a student driver who actually has a full CDL license with his trainer sleeping, or a team with one driver sleeping.
> 
> A driver can only drive up to 11 hrs at one block of time then you have to take a 10 hr break. If you split up your hrs, you still can only drive a total of 11 hrs, but it has to be in a 14 hr block of time. Then your limited 70 hrs in an eight day period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the arm wrestling?
Click to expand...

What arm wrestling?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Smelly, it doesn't matter who the other team isâ€¦they won't be there, all you'll see are Forty Niner plays. Some chickie named Beyonce is doing the half time show. I'm sure she has a lot to do with football!



 oh geese




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Codriver= cod river. Lol.
> Someone who shares the driving of the truck, co-driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always only see one driver when I am on the highway.
> 
> I'm with you Melissa, I googled the Xgames and a guy tried to do a flip on his snow mobile and it landed on him and he died . He was only 25.
> I only knew it was the super bowl because Ken posted about it!!
> I am watching a documentary called Engine 2 diet. It is about eating a soley plant based diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an awesome surprise! Out of curiosity what is a codriver, is it like a partner that drives with him? Also does he go out on the road for a set amount of time and deliver as much loads as possible or is done a different way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just before Jeff took off in December he had finished training a student. The student kept Jeff's company truck and was driving it while Jeff was gone. That way, Jeff did not have to completely clean out his truck (think chains for all those tires, tools, the frig, ect.., Now Jeff will drive as a team with him (both drive and get paid the same) for a few weeks. This will get Jeff back into driving after being off so long, plus once he gets the pills he can see how he does. Ideally, in a couple of weeks Jeff will feel well enough that he has his old student/now partner leave to go to his own truck. Then Jeff can get a new student to train. Training means Jeff makes almost twice as much as driving team for the same amount of miles.
> 
> Jeff normally would go out for three months or more at a time. However this time it will only be until March 14th when he has a round of Dr appts and labs to have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he looking forward to it? Do you feel ok about it? How does he feel overall?
> 
> 
> What's new Yvonne?
> 
> 
> What's new Yvonne?
Click to expand...





OUCH that is so sad! so Xgames are basically the stunt men equivalent to sport?

yay I am not the only one in a bubble! My husband thinks its sad that I have never seen a episode of saturday night live.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Melly and Smelly Show!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Xgames seem to be extreme winter sports. I am kind of glad my husband doesn't watch football but all of these parties do sound fun.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I swear I showered today!


OMG there are almost 200 replies on that sillyness thread




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Xgames seem to be extreme winter sports. I am kind of glad my husband doesn't watch football but all of these parties do sound fun.



Im happy my husband doesn't watch it either. It amazed me how many men were in the grocery store this evening. they must have all been shopping for their parties... My ankles were ran into by carts twice... reminded me of our nickname happy cowboy. I half expected to hear Yeee-haw the second time.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I only watch American football and PBR bull riding. We do great parties for both sports major events. We have a local touring pro devision bull riding event up the road a spell each summer, and we host a weekend long bash at our place. Folks have flown regular like to camp here for the party. Everyone loves the horses, but I never get any real notice of my torts. Sad really, if they only really knewâ€¦but its one he!! Of a party.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I only watch American football and PBR bull riding. We do great parties for both sports major events. We have a local touring pro devision bull riding event up the road a spell each summer, and we host a weekend long bash at our place. Folks have flown regular like to camp here for the party. Everyone loves the horses, but I never get any real notice of my torts. Sad really, if they only really knewâ€¦but its one he!! Of a party.



Sounds fun, I'd be hanging with the tortoises.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Umâ€¦typically that's been the whiskey room.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Umâ€¦typically that's been the whiskey room.



Haha, that would be a fun room even though I don't drink.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No tortoises are ever harmed in these adventures.


No tortoises are ever harmed in these adventures.


Maybe that's redundant.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I blame distraction.


It's amazing how much better my wood heater works when it's 40 outside.


Y'all best be watching the office or sleeping right now. Draw me in like that and then log offâ€¦geese.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

LOL I went to bed.

Good morning! I am up before the sun today and I have no clue why.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> LOL I went to bed.
> 
> Good morning! I am up before the sun today and I have no clue why.



Good morning! You are up early. I get up at 5:45 to help my older kid get ready for school and the middle child gets up at 7. But this morning the hub did not leave at his usual 5:30 and got the kids up for me!!! He is also taking one to school!! He probably bought something ridiculous and is being nice because of it. But while sitting on the couch in my warm pj's half under a sleeping dog I don't care.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I went to bed.
> 
> Good morning! I am up before the sun today and I have no clue why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! You are up early. I get up at 5:45 to help my older kid get ready for school and the middle child gets up at 7. But this morning the hub did not leave at his usual 5:30 and got the kids up for me!!! He is also taking one to school!! He probably bought something ridiculous and is being nice because of it. But while sitting on the couch in my warm pj's half under a sleeping dog I don't care.
Click to expand...


I was up at 5:45 today... My hubby went out drinking then woke me by breathing his awesome dragon breath on me... can we switch places?? your morning sounds sooooo wonderful! what is it with men and thinking they are Casanova when they drunk as a skunk??


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha! My husband doesn't drink but thinks he is Casanova in general.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

that would not be so bad!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I can't find my favorite hockey sweatshirt and we are going to a hockey game tonight because my daughters best friend who plays for a rival team gets to go on the ice at half time. So my husband came home yesterday with a t-shirt for me to where that is skin tight and shows my belly button!! WTH! His argument was that it does have the team name on it and can't I just where a cami under it... My two questions are... Did he have a stroke? & How does he know what a "cami" is?!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I can't find my favorite hockey sweatshirt and we are going to a hockey game tonight because my daughters best friend who plays for a rival team gets to go on the ice at half time. So my husband came home yesterday with a t-shirt for me to where that is skin tight and shows my belly button!! WTH! His argument was that it does have the team name on it and can't I just where a cami under it... My two questions are... Did he have a stroke? & How does he know what a "cami" is?!!!



Ummm no comment *goes away laughing*




Kerryann said:


> I have seen truckers with dogs. Can Jeff take a pet along?



When I was in the truck, pets were mandatory in our truck.  Jeff however likes no pets in the truck, because with his company you have to pay a huge deposit to have one and it can be a pain to find places to like walk a dog. Some companies you haul to or from will state no pets allowed within their grounds, so that can be an issue. Sometimes he will have a turtle or tortoise in the truck that he is bringing home for me, but that's about it these days.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning. You got up early cause you went to bed early. Me? I went to bed late and got up at 6:00.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I'm still having to get up right around 5a.m. Misty is still on Daylight Savings time. There's no sleeping once she's decided its time to get up.

Today I'm cooking up a big pot of lima beans and ham hock. Love the way the house smells when you have a pot of something cooking on the stove.


----------



## Tortus

So, at what state do people stop caring about hockey?

I don't know a single person around here who knows a thing about hockey. It's as if the sport doesn't even exist. Sort of like soccer.


----------



## Yvonne G

We have a local hockey team here in Fresno and my husband and I used to go to the games. We'd stand right behind the goal so we could see the action up close and personal! I haven't gone in an awful long time, and now I'm really anti- sports. Of any kind.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tortus said:


> So, at what state do people stop caring about hockey?
> 
> I don't know a single person around here who knows a thing about hockey. It's as if the sport doesn't even exist. Sort of like soccer.



That is so funny! I only care about hockey and soccer so I don't know! My kids play the sports though otherwise I would not care.


----------



## Tortus

emysemys said:


> Well, I'm still having to get up right around 5a.m. Misty is still on Daylight Savings time. There's no sleeping once she's decided its time to get up.
> 
> Today I'm cooking up a big pot of lima beans and ham hock. Love the way the house smells when you have a pot of something cooking on the stove.



I haven't had lima bean soup in years. I used to make it after a ham was about gone, and put the leftovers in the soup. With some tomatoes and herbs and stuff...sounds good right now.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Tortus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, at what state do people stop caring about hockey?
> 
> I don't know a single person around here who knows a thing about hockey. It's as if the sport doesn't even exist. Sort of like soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny! I only care about hockey and soccer so I don't know! My kids play the sports though otherwise I would not care.
Click to expand...


Well you're from up north so hockey seems normal to you. lol

I know it's big in Canada also. I got into soccer for a while but quickly lost interest again.


----------



## Jacqui

Tortus said:


> So, at what state do people stop caring about hockey?



The state of sanity. 

Hockey and soccer aren't too common in this area. Football is king.


I am not a big fan of lima beans, I like the great northern (?) or even pintos more.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I still have Lima beans and ham frozen for quick lunches. Karen doesn't eat it, but I learned young to love it. I too cook big pots with a ham bone after I cook quarterly hams.


----------



## Tortus

Jacqui said:


> Tortus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, at what state do people stop caring about hockey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The state of sanity.
> 
> Hockey and soccer aren't too common in this area. Football is king.
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of lima beans, I like the great northern (?) or even pintos more.
Click to expand...




Exactly. What area are you from? Around here people mainly talk about football and baseball a little. Baseball is pretty boring in comparison.

I only like lima beans with ham. Pintos are great too since I love Mexican food. Pintos go with everything.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When my niece was visiting last time, she bought me a proper bean masher for pintos. I used to cook up lots of black eyed peas but haven't in some 30 yrs.


----------



## Tortus

I don't do black eyed peas anymore. They're good, but texture isn't as creamy as pintos.


----------



## Jacqui

Black eyed peas aren't my thing.

As for the earlier question... Nebraska.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I went to bed.
> 
> Good morning! I am up before the sun today and I have no clue why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! You are up early. I get up at 5:45 to help my older kid get ready for school and the middle child gets up at 7. But this morning the hub did not leave at his usual 5:30 and got the kids up for me!!! He is also taking one to school!! He probably bought something ridiculous and is being nice because of it. But while sitting on the couch in my warm pj's half under a sleeping dog I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was up at 5:45 today... My hubby went out drinking then woke me by breathing his awesome dragon breath on me... can we switch places?? your morning sounds sooooo wonderful! what is it with men and thinking they are Casanova when they drunk as a skunk??
Click to expand...


I agree, I had a sick and whiny hubster this morning. I feel so bad for him. He never usually gets sick. I think he must have been eating naughty foods 




Jacqui said:


> Black eyed peas aren't my thing.
> 
> As for the earlier question... Nebraska.



I had to read back because at first I thought you were talking about the band.  I cant think of a bean I don't like but being a vegetarian we eat a significant amount of them.

Detroit is nicknamed hockeytown but this year was not so great for us due to the lockout. I rarely watch sports on tv but I love going to games. 

Today will be a good day... I have decreed it so


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I found a large quantity of these tubs for sale in these parts for $50.00. They are 4'x2'x22". Good price? If I can figure it out, maybe ups will deliver them. I use enclosed chambers but thought these might work for pairs if Russians or young tortoises if the top were to be covered. What do you think?


----------



## Yvonne G

That was a great find, Ken. You will have many uses for them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So a little Cowboy none sense. When my daughter was born, I had only experience in raising dogs. As a baby, she had a cloth doll that she loved to teethe on. I would hold one side will she chewed, and I would gently shake it side to side while making growling noises. She loved this game and started to growl back while I did it. 
One afternoon at the supermarket, she had her doll in her mouth, chewing away, and an older man looked in and said, â€œOh, what a sweet little baby!" As he reached in the car seat to stroke her cheek, yup, you guessed it, she started to shake her head and growl. The poor old timer pulled his hand out very quickly and shot me a priceless look as he backed away mumbling. Serves him right for wanting to touch my princess without asking if it was ok. It was a proud moment for this dad, and one I always remind her of when she introduces me to new boyfriends!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha! Love it!


I checked everywhere and cannot find my sweatshirt. I bet my daughter wore it somewhere and left it. I guess I will have to buy a new one at the game tonight. It might make the kids and my goal of getting on the jumbo tron a bit harder. But I will think of something ridiculous enough to get the camera mans attention. 

Sooooo....sup?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Beautiful weather in my parts. Got the big kids out in the sun grazing while I haul slash to the burn pile.


Ok. Maybe I'm taking more smoke breaks and watching torts in the sun than hauling.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Beautiful weather in my parts. Got the big kids out in the sun grazing while I haul slash to the burn pile.
> 
> 
> Ok. Maybe I'm taking more smoke breaks and watching torts in the sun than hauling.





What is slash?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Branches from a biggish tree we had taken down this winter.


Did you watch the YouTube video, â€œFail"?
It's very funny.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

emysemys said:


> Well, I'm still having to get up right around 5a.m. Misty is still on Daylight Savings time. There's no sleeping once she's decided its time to get up.
> 
> Today I'm cooking up a big pot of lima beans and ham hock. Love the way the house smells when you have a pot of something cooking on the stove.



I always cook ham hocks or ham bones with lentils or split peas (mostly lentils)... I need to try it with lima beans! I love lima beans.


----------



## sibi

This story was a hoot! I began to laugh when you described how your daughter growled when the old man tired to touch her face. You're right, people ought to ask first. When my kids were babies, people always wanted to either hold them or kiss them yuk!

r sl heek


Cowboy_Ken said:


> So a little Cowboy none sense. When my daughter was born, I had only experience in raising dogs. As a baby, she had a cloth doll that she loved to teethe on. I would hold one side will she chewed, and I would gently shake it side to side while making growling noises. She loved this game and started to growl back while I did it.
> One afternoon at the supermarket, she had her doll in her mouth, chewing away, and an older man looked in and said, â€œOh, what a sweet little baby!" As he reached in the car seat to stroke her cheek, yup, you guessed it, she started to shake her head and growl. The poor old timer pulled his hand out very quickly and shot me a priceless look as he backed away mumbling. Serves him right for wanting to touch my princess without asking if it was ok. It was a proud moment for this dad, and one I always remind her of when she introduces me to new boyfriends!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I went to bed.
> 
> Good morning! I am up before the sun today and I have no clue why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! You are up early. I get up at 5:45 to help my older kid get ready for school and the middle child gets up at 7. But this morning the hub did not leave at his usual 5:30 and got the kids up for me!!! He is also taking one to school!! He probably bought something ridiculous and is being nice because of it. But while sitting on the couch in my warm pj's half under a sleeping dog I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was up at 5:45 today... My hubby went out drinking then woke me by breathing his awesome dragon breath on me... can we switch places?? your morning sounds sooooo wonderful! what is it with men and thinking they are Casanova when they drunk as a skunk??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I had a sick and whiny hubster this morning. I feel so bad for him. He never usually gets sick. I think he must have been eating naughty foods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black eyed peas aren't my thing.
> 
> As for the earlier question... Nebraska.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to read back because at first I thought you were talking about the band.  I cant think of a bean I don't like but being a vegetarian we eat a significant amount of them.
> 
> Detroit is nicknamed hockeytown but this year was not so great for us due to the lockout. I rarely watch sports on tv but I love going to games.
> 
> Today will be a good day... I have decreed it so
Click to expand...




If he did it to him self then i dont feel sorry for him... if its a bug then I really hope he gets better soon! Stomach flu has been going around out here for the last month.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So a little Cowboy none sense. When my daughter was born, I had only experience in raising dogs. As a baby, she had a cloth doll that she loved to teethe on. I would hold one side will she chewed, and I would gently shake it side to side while making growling noises. She loved this game and started to growl back while I did it.
> One afternoon at the supermarket, she had her doll in her mouth, chewing away, and an older man looked in and said, â€œOh, what a sweet little baby!" As he reached in the car seat to stroke her cheek, yup, you guessed it, she started to shake her head and growl. The poor old timer pulled his hand out very quickly and shot me a priceless look as he backed away mumbling. Serves him right for wanting to touch my princess without asking if it was ok. It was a proud moment for this dad, and one I always remind her of when she introduces me to new boyfriends!



ahhh the picture this paints is priceless! Love it!


took another 400 pictures today... I was hiking all over Squaw Peak from 8am-12pm. My little doggies are all tuckered out!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Mel- you reminded me of a quote I read on instagram by a photographer that I follow, he said "being a good photographer does not require a good camera, just a good pair of shoes". 

Speaking of Lentil's I am going to make Lentil burgers right now and I was going to make red potatoe fries but I am going to make sweet potatoe fries with chili powder. 
I'm starving!!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

can I eat at your place?

That is a great quote and so true! I love it! my camera is for sure not top of the line anymore. but once upon a time it was. its from the first line of Digital Rebels ever made by canon. its so outdated... I hike in those funny looking toe shoes lol!


----------



## sibi

I can't make lentil burgers because it breaks up on me. How do you make yours?



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Mel- you reminded me of a quote I read on instagram by a photographer that I follow, he said "being a good photographer does not require a good camera, just a good pair of shoes".
> 
> Speaking of Lentil's I am going to make Lentil burgers right now and I was going to make red potatoe fries but I am going to make sweet potatoe fries with chili powder.
> I'm starving!!!!






CtTortoiseMom said:


> Mel- you reminded me of a quote I read on instagram by a photographer that I follow, he said "being a good photographer does not require a good camera, just a good pair of shoes".
> 
> Speaking of Lentil's I am going to make Lentil burgers right now and I was going to make red potatoe fries but I am going to make sweet potatoe fries with chili powder.
> I'm starving!!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Erin- what is the name of the photographer who made that quote? I just love it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I can't make lentil burgers because it breaks up on me. How do you make yours?
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel- you reminded me of a quote I read on instagram by a photographer that I follow, he said "being a good photographer does not require a good camera, just a good pair of shoes".
> 
> Speaking of Lentil's I am going to make Lentil burgers right now and I was going to make red potatoe fries but I am going to make sweet potatoe fries with chili powder.
> I'm starving!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel- you reminded me of a quote I read on instagram by a photographer that I follow, he said "being a good photographer does not require a good camera, just a good pair of shoes".
> 
> Speaking of Lentil's I am going to make Lentil burgers right now and I was going to make red potatoe fries but I am going to make sweet potatoe fries with chili powder.
> I'm starving!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Sibi, here is the recipe for the Lentil burgers I am making. I will tell you of they fall apart!!
http://engine2diet.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/Candle-Cafe-Lentil-Burgers.pdf




Melly-n-shorty said:


> Erin- what is the name of the photographer who made that quote? I just love it!



His name is Cole Rise. Instagram: Colerise. I only follow photographers on instagram. Those who can't follow those who can on instagram. Haha!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So a little Cowboy none sense. When my daughter was born, I had only experience in raising dogs. As a baby, she had a cloth doll that she loved to teethe on. I would hold one side will she chewed, and I would gently shake it side to side while making growling noises. She loved this game and started to growl back while I did it.
> One afternoon at the supermarket, she had her doll in her mouth, chewing away, and an older man looked in and said, â€œOh, what a sweet little baby!" As he reached in the car seat to stroke her cheek, yup, you guessed it, she started to shake her head and growl. The poor old timer pulled his hand out very quickly and shot me a priceless look as he backed away mumbling. Serves him right for wanting to touch my princess without asking if it was ok. It was a proud moment for this dad, and one I always remind her of when she introduces me to new boyfriends!



That is hilarious


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha! Love it!
> 
> 
> I checked everywhere and cannot find my sweatshirt. I bet my daughter wore it somewhere and left it. I guess I will have to buy a new one at the game tonight. It might make the kids and my goal of getting on the jumbo tron a bit harder. But I will think of something ridiculous enough to get the camera mans attention.
> 
> Sooooo....sup?





Funny hat or a sign always works 




Melly-n-shorty said:


> can I eat at your place?
> 
> That is a great quote and so true! I love it! my camera is for sure not top of the line anymore. but once upon a time it was. its from the first line of Digital Rebels ever made by canon. its so outdated... I hike in those funny looking toe shoes lol!



I love the toe shoes. Don't ever bike in them... woo toe cramp city.

We are watching the gray and the dog howling is making my schnauzer howl along and then look around like where are my peeps. I taught him to howl when he was young.. or i should say I encouraged it because he was like a mini wolf being gray and all.


----------



## ijmccollum

Whew...the weekend is here...but who cares, I am working any ways. 

What's everyone's Super Bowl recipes? I will most likely do the standard chili. We are hosting a guest who says she will show me how to make home made tortillas. There is also the request for homemade hummus.....I just don't think I am going to get it all done.

Sports.....in UT, football and basketball is big, followed by baseball. There is some hockey due to a local rink and we have some killer soccer brought to us by our Latino community. People also love golf....oh wait, that's my hubby and his friends. 

Oh, and go 49's!


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Whew...the weekend is here...but who cares, I am working any ways.
> 
> What's everyone's Super Bowl recipes? I will most likely do the standard chili. We are hosting a guest who says she will show me how to make home made tortillas. There is also the request for homemade hummus.....I just don't think I am going to get it all done.
> 
> Sports.....in UT, football and basketball is big, followed by baseball. There is some hockey due to a local rink and we have some killer soccer brought to us by our Latino community. People also love golf....oh wait, that's my hubby and his friends.
> 
> Oh, and go 49's!



I am making a bunch of stuff I found on pinterest like seven layer cups, and buffalo cauliflower.

Hubby's summary of the movie The Grey "I liked it because all of the mean people died and all the cute little wolves got meals"


----------



## Jacqui

Going to go cry and have a one person pitty party.... Jeff just pulled away in his semi headed to WA.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Going to go cry and have a one person pitty party.... Jeff just pulled away in his semi headed to WA.



Awwww I am sorry he has left


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Going to go cry and have a one person pitty party.... Jeff just pulled away in his semi headed to WA.


At this point I don't think it is a pity party......it's about loving your partner. I am wishing you and yours well. Many hugs.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to go cry and have a one person pitty party.... Jeff just pulled away in his semi headed to WA.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I don't think it is a pity party......it's about loving your partner. I am wishing you and yours well. Many hugs.
Click to expand...


I was gonna say she could pack up her animals and come stay here in Michigan.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I'm Sorry Jacqui.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm on his way! He could layover for a day and clean tortiose enclosures with me. Sorry lady. I feel for you


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So Mel,
The ticket to Lima beans and ham is to use large white Lima beans. I had forgotten all about split peas and ham. Thanks for the reminder. I guess we're it tonight, huh? Mrs. C. is at the â€œgame" and everyone else is treating tonight as if its Friday night. So it goesâ€¦


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

haha! I feel like I was up all night editing photos. I am so sorry I missed this. I learned to love split pea soup very young.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning All!!


Jacqui- I hope you feel better today and I found a "cheer up" video that might help...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jdzdw3V99hI


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Going to go cry and have a one person pitty party.... Jeff just pulled away in his semi headed to WA.



This is such great news, Jacqui!!! Just think of the alternative. He's well enough to go back to work. YEA!!!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi, I am at the Orthodontist & Cowboy Ken is here!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on his way! He could layover for a day and clean tortiose enclosures with me. Sorry lady. I feel for you



 Jeff very seldom does any critter cleanup. Every once in a while he will take a dog for a walk or join the dogs and I on a walk.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi, I am at the Orthodontist & Cowboy Ken is here!!!



I maybe wrong, but I am only seeing workboot type shoes on him, not cowboy bots. Plus his behind might be a little too big for a "real" cowboy. 


We actually got some good news as Jeff was leaving last night. His chemo pills should be in Lincoln on Monday! So hopefully by this time next week he will be getting sick.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not me! No mustache, his jeans are much too clean and new, his boot lack a heal allowing his boot to slide forward in a stir up, his boots look polished and clean, not gonna check out his behind.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My daughter informed me that taking pictures of people without their knowledge is illegal. She is even more disgusted that I put them online. I think I got busted too because he tipped his hat and smiled at me on the way out. Oops, my dreams of being a super spy/ninja may never be realized

My daughter will be picked up soon by a boy and his mom and they are taking her to an indoor mini golf place and then out for ice cream. I played this plan in the middle of the week but just told Rob about it and saying he disapproves is the understatement of the century....




Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on his way! He could layover for a day and clean tortiose enclosures with me. Sorry lady. I feel for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff very seldom does any critter cleanup. Every once in a while he will take a dog for a walk or join the dogs and I on a walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am at the Orthodontist & Cowboy Ken is here!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I maybe wrong, but I am only seeing workboot type shoes on him, not cowboy bots. Plus his behind might be a little too big for a "real" cowboy.
> 
> 
> We actually got some good news as Jeff was leaving last night. His chemo pills should be in Lincoln on Monday! So hopefully by this time next week he will be getting sick.
Click to expand...





The boots came to a point at the front but I did think they lacked a cowboy-ness but I couldn't figure out what. 

Yay! Hopefully he won't get sick. But it is great that he gets to start them!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C., your husband doesn't approve of your daughters, â€œplay date" or that his wife is taking pictures of random men?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C., your husband doesn't approve of your daughters, â€œplay date" or that his wife is taking pictures of random men?



I approve the plan mid-week not "played" dumb smart phone!!

He doesn't like the fact that my daughter is going out with a boy. He doesn't care about my taking pic's of men.


----------



## Jacqui

How old does he think she should be before she starts dating?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This really is not a date and my eldest is really kind of nerdy. She is in 8th grade but she met this boy last year and they became friends because they were the only two middle schoolers in a high school math class. I read all of their emails and their last exchange was debating "string theory"!! I didn't even know what that was and had to google it to keep up!! They are good friends and way sweeter and much more innocent than Rob and I were in 8th grade!! Rob thinks that because this boy is the youngest of 4 and has 3 older brothers that he is more mature and up to no good. When I told him about the "String Theory" convo, he said he has a string theory of his own that he'd like to try and this poor boy. I wish I could post a pic of this kid, he is so cute!!


----------



## Jacqui

Still sounds like a date to me, just not a romantic type date.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Still sounds like a date to me, just not a romantic type date.



Even if she liked this kid, which she may. I approve! He's a great kid!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> This really is not a date and my eldest is really kind of nerdy. She is in 8th grade but she met this boy last year and they became friends because they were the only two middle schoolers in a high school math class. I read all of their emails and their last exchange was debating "string theory"!! I didn't even know what that was and had to google it to keep up!! They are good friends and way sweeter and much more innocent than Rob and I were in 8th grade!! Rob thinks that because this boy is the youngest of 4 and has 3 older brothers that he is more mature and up to no good. When I told him about the "String Theory" convo, he said he has a string theory of his own that he'd like to try and this poor boy. I wish I could post a pic of this kid, he is so cute!!



Reassure your hubby that nerdy boys arent handsy.. I know I am married to one. They are usually scared of the girls.



Jacqui said:


> Still sounds like a date to me, just not a romantic type date.



If it was my kid I would have freaked out like her husband. I wouldn't let my kid date until 17 but I was probably in that helicopter parent category. 

Happy Saturday everyone. The hubster is feeling so much better. I have nursed him back to health finally and didn't have to snuff him out... 
My day will contain a lot of cleaning for tomorrow's big party. I already did laundry, cleaned all of the baseboards and wall moldings, reorganized the built ins in my family room, and polished my cabinets. I still have a lot to do but feel half way there.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Even if she liked this kid, which she may. I approve! He's a great kid!



Your lucky. I really don't approve of the ones my kids seem to pick.




Kerryann said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. The hubster is feeling so much better. I have nursed him back to health finally and didn't have to snuff him out...
> My day will contain a lot of cleaning for tomorrow's big party. I already did laundry, cleaned all of the baseboards and wall moldings, reorganized the built ins in my family room, and polished my cabinets. I still have a lot to do but feel half way there.



Glad he is better. Now when you get done with your house, wanna come do mine?


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh great one thing after another. Now the dryer needs repaired. The timer went out and it will cost 1/2 as much as a new dryer. First the furnace and now this.....and the master loo needs to have its seal checked. We put it out of commish for the time being hoping to get caught up after the Christmas repair. 

The H3LL with it, I am going to take the kids out for sushi lunch and then shop for tomorrow's dinner.....then back into work for the afternoon shift. 

I have a feeling it is going to be one of those years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was, â€œadventurous" has a boy. All my girlfriends moms, loved me. Made my life sooooo easy. It's a wonder I made it to adulthood.


*as=has


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> I have a feeling it is going to be one of those years.



The bad news is, the year has just begun!  Sorry about the dryer.

Sometimes I feel like I just have one of those lives, not just one of those years.


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My daughter informed me that taking pictures of people without their knowledge is illegal. She is even more disgusted that I put them online.



Creepy but probably not illegal.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter informed me that taking pictures of people without their knowledge is illegal. She is even more disgusted that I put them online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy but probably not illegal.
Click to expand...


I agree creepy. Prob should be illegal!


----------



## Jacqui

There would go newscasts, newspaper articles, yearbooks, and so many other pictures.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Oh great one thing after another. Now the dryer needs repaired. The timer went out and it will cost 1/2 as much as a new dryer. First the furnace and now this.....and the master loo needs to have its seal checked. We put it out of commish for the time being hoping to get caught up after the Christmas repair.
> 
> The H3LL with it, I am going to take the kids out for sushi lunch and then shop for tomorrow's dinner.....then back into work for the afternoon shift.
> 
> I have a feeling it is going to be one of those years.



That stinks  
it seems like when it rains it pours is a reality.




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if she liked this kid, which she may. I approve! He's a great kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lucky. I really don't approve of the ones my kids seem to pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. The hubster is feeling so much better. I have nursed him back to health finally and didn't have to snuff him out...
> My day will contain a lot of cleaning for tomorrow's big party. I already did laundry, cleaned all of the baseboards and wall moldings, reorganized the built ins in my family room, and polished my cabinets. I still have a lot to do but feel half way there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad he is better. Now when you get done with your house, wanna come do mine?
Click to expand...




I am on a roll  I would get lost in petting all of your critters though


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am on a roll



Tootsie, cinnamon, dinner, or egg?


----------



## ijmccollum

Yes, things could definitely be worse, I should be greatful. 

Sushi was great....and that is a good thing.

I'd vote cinnamon.


----------



## Jacqui

Glad you and the kids had a good lunch. Now is it back to work?


----------



## tyler0912

Hey Guys Not Been On Here In A While. I Feel Like I Never Went Away..


----------



## Jacqui

No matter how far you go or how long your away, home is always home.


----------



## cherylim

I'm just about to go to bed, but...we have bridesmaids dresses! And shoes! Woo!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I'm just about to go to bed, but...we have bridesmaids dresses! And shoes! Woo!


Yay! So exciting!!


----------



## tyler0912

WOOO CHERYL!! Whens The Date? And Jacqui...very true!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I went and had my foot x- rayed because I couldn't put my heel down without feeling like I had a splinter in it. Rob thought it could be a stress fracture or bone spur because it has been bothering me for 4 days now. Long story short, the doctor could not see any puncture wound or redness that would indicate a piece of glass or sliver and the x-ray showed nothing. So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!


----------



## janevicki

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I went and had my foot x- rayed because I couldn't put my heel down without feeling like I had a splinter in it. Rob thought it could be a stress fracture or bone spur because it has been bothering me for 4 days now. Long story short, the doctor could not see any puncture wound or redness that would indicate a piece of glass or sliver and the x-ray showed nothing. So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!


 
I am not a doctor, but you may want to put your foot in a warm bath of water with epson salts or just plain old regular salt. This will help relax your muscles in your foot, get some blood and circulation going there. Hopefully this will help with your foot to get well quicker. Did the doc say a possiblity of the sharp pain could be a inflamed or irritated nerve at the heel?
Take care and hope you feel better CtTortoiseMom!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

janevicki said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went and had my foot x- rayed because I couldn't put my heel down without feeling like I had a splinter in it. Rob thought it could be a stress fracture or bone spur because it has been bothering me for 4 days now. Long story short, the doctor could not see any puncture wound or redness that would indicate a piece of glass or sliver and the x-ray showed nothing. So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a doctor, but you may want to put your foot in a warm bath of water with epson salts or just plain old regular salt. This will help relax your muscles in your foot, get some blood and circulation going there. Hopefully this will help with your foot to get well quicker. Did the doc say a possiblity of the sharp pain could be a inflamed or irritated nerve at the heel?
> Take care and hope you feel better CtTortoiseMom!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much, I will try it! The Doc was just baffled and said to stay off of it for a few days and if it did not get better to go to a podiatrist.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!



Hey we could have confirmed that you have a sore heel and ARE crazy without a Dr visit!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tootsie, cinnamon, dinner, or egg?
Click to expand...


Crescent


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey we could have confirmed that you have a sore heel and ARE crazy without a Dr visit!
Click to expand...


Haha, that's what Rob said!


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> I'm just about to go to bed, but...we have bridesmaids dresses! And shoes! Woo!


Pics?? I am soo excited for you. I love weddings. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> janevicki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went and had my foot x- rayed because I couldn't put my heel down without feeling like I had a splinter in it. Rob thought it could be a stress fracture or bone spur because it has been bothering me for 4 days now. Long story short, the doctor could not see any puncture wound or redness that would indicate a piece of glass or sliver and the x-ray showed nothing. So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a doctor, but you may want to put your foot in a warm bath of water with epson salts or just plain old regular salt. This will help relax your muscles in your foot, get some blood and circulation going there. Hopefully this will help with your foot to get well quicker. Did the doc say a possiblity of the sharp pain could be a inflamed or irritated nerve at the heel?
> Take care and hope you feel better CtTortoiseMom!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much, I will try it! The Doc was just baffled and said to stay off of it for a few days and if it did not get better to go to a podiatrist.
Click to expand...


I have a hot podiatrist I could recommend if you were in Michigan


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> I'm just about to go to bed, but...we have bridesmaids dresses! And shoes! Woo!



Alright! Now we can all breathe huge sighs of relief. I mean don'tcha all just hate wedding where the bridesmaids are all nakeed because they couldn't find proper dresses??

... oh no, stop the shoe talk now before Kerryann gets going again.


  Gotta tease the two of you.  

Seriously, I am glad you can cross that worry off your list.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha, that's what Rob said!



We already knew he was a smart man, after all he married you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I love going to hot Doc's. I have a hot OB that unfortunately delivered two of my babies. I kept trying to lay down when the anestesiologist was positioning me for my epidural because I thought I'd look thinner in front of my hot OB. Hugely pregnant is not my best look!

Kerryann made me feel guilty and I started wiping down my trim & baseboards!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I love going to hot Doc's. I have a hot OB that unfortunately delivered two of my babies. I kept trying to lay down when the anestesiologist was positioning me for my epidural because I thought I'd look thinner in front of my hot OB. Hugely pregnant is not my best look!
> 
> Kerryann made me feel guilty and I started wiping down my trim & baseboards!!



\I wash the wall I use a microfiber rag on a swiffer wet with water and a small amount of vinegar. You can clean the walls fast doing that. i wipe down the wall and across the top of the baseboard and then use a magic eraser on the face of the baseboard so you can move quickly around the house.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Glad you and the kids had a good lunch. Now is it back to work?


yep....and now back home but will report back again tomorrow morning at 7am.



cherylim said:


> I'm just about to go to bed, but...we have bridesmaids dresses! And shoes! Woo!


Yeah....we need descriptions with pictures included. 


CtTortoiseMom said:


> I went and had my foot x- rayed because I couldn't put my heel down without feeling like I had a splinter in it. Rob thought it could be a stress fracture or bone spur because it has been bothering me for 4 days now. Long story short, the doctor could not see any puncture wound or redness that would indicate a piece of glass or sliver and the x-ray showed nothing. So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!


Sounds like planters fascilitis. Really sux, I've had it. Shoe pads helped some, shedding some xtra pounds also helped. Try some foot stretches too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you and the kids had a good lunch. Now is it back to work?
> 
> 
> 
> yep....and now back home but will report back again tomorrow morning at 7am.
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to go to bed, but...we have bridesmaids dresses! And shoes! Woo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....we need descriptions with pictures included.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went and had my foot x- rayed because I couldn't put my heel down without feeling like I had a splinter in it. Rob thought it could be a stress fracture or bone spur because it has been bothering me for 4 days now. Long story short, the doctor could not see any puncture wound or redness that would indicate a piece of glass or sliver and the x-ray showed nothing. So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like planters fascilitis. Really sux, I've had it. Shoe pads helped some, shedding some xtra pounds also helped. Try some foot stretches too.
Click to expand...

Did it hurt in your heel? Like you had a splinter or something? How do they confirm it? He said my BMI was within normal range but I feel like I have a little winter weight on, maybe that contributed?


----------



## Kerryann

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love going to hot Doc's. I have a hot OB that unfortunately delivered two of my babies. I kept trying to lay down when the anestesiologist was positioning me for my epidural because I thought I'd look thinner in front of my hot OB. Hugely pregnant is not my best look!
> 
> Kerryann made me feel guilty and I started wiping down my trim & baseboards!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \I wash the wall I use a microfiber rag on a swiffer wet with water and a small amount of vinegar. You can clean the walls fast doing that. i wipe down the wall and across the top of the baseboard and then use a magic eraser on the face of the baseboard so you can move quickly around the house.
Click to expand...


I forgot to say that it was great that the podiatrist was hot and funny because I was weirded out to go see one. 
I cant imagine having a hot OB. All my girlfriends think I am weird because I have a male OB but he's old enough to be my dad. I suppose in his day he was probably a looker.




ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you and the kids had a good lunch. Now is it back to work?
> 
> 
> 
> yep....and now back home but will report back again tomorrow morning at 7am.
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about to go to bed, but...we have bridesmaids dresses! And shoes! Woo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....we need descriptions with pictures included.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went and had my foot x- rayed because I couldn't put my heel down without feeling like I had a splinter in it. Rob thought it could be a stress fracture or bone spur because it has been bothering me for 4 days now. Long story short, the doctor could not see any puncture wound or redness that would indicate a piece of glass or sliver and the x-ray showed nothing. So now I just have a sore heel and feel crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like planters fascilitis. Really sux, I've had it. Shoe pads helped some, shedding some xtra pounds also helped. Try some foot stretches too.
Click to expand...


I thought plantars fasciitis was in the middle of your foot??? Let me web md this stuff. http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview
When I went to see the podiatrist I had self diagnosed with gout but I had webmd-ed all of the foot ailments. He laughed at me and laughed at me. I had Achilles tendonitis from running  I told him I had gout because I was fat and he looked at me and was like where??? Then he asked me where it hurt and pinched my heel and I almost kicked him in the face.


----------



## BowandWalter

I've been off forum for awhile because of school stuff. But I thought I should post about this because otherwise I will probably 
let it slip to real life people and it's a big surprise. Awhile ago I posted about rescuing a canary that was in terrible shape, we'd named him Beaker and my Mom loved him to absolute bits. Due to bad breeding and internal problems his heart gave out suddenly last weekend. My Mom has been really sad, and can't bring herself to put his cage away and pack up his toys. My jerk of a cockatiel keeps mimicking Beakers call and Mom gets really upset. I've been crazy busy this week trying to find well qualified canary breeders, I don't think Mom could face another one dying after only 7 months. I finally succeeded, when I go back for Reading Break I will surprise her with a tiny bright yellow crowned Gloster Canary. A healthy one, with lineage that can be traced. Since Beaker only had one leg this guy only has to fill one giant shoe, so I'm hoping he can manage!


----------



## Kerryann

I should have linked this too... see why I am dangerous with webmd
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/other-conditions-with-symptoms-similar-to-plantar-fasciitis




BowandWalter said:


> I've been off forum for awhile because of school stuff. But I thought I should post about this because otherwise I will probably
> let it slip to real life people and it's a big surprise. Awhile ago I posted about rescuing a canary that was in terrible shape, we'd named him Beaker and my Mom loved him to absolute bits. Due to bad breeding and internal problems his heart gave out suddenly last weekend. My Mom has been really sad, and can't bring herself to put his cage away and pack up his toys. My jerk of a cockatiel keeps mimicking Beakers call and Mom gets really upset. I've been crazy busy this week trying to find well qualified canary breeders, I don't think Mom could face another one dying after only 7 months. I finally succeeded, when I go back for Reading Break I will surprise her with a tiny bright yellow crowned Gloster Canary. A healthy one, with lineage that can be traced. Since Beaker only had one leg this guy only has to fill one giant shoe, so I'm hoping he can manage!


awww thats sooo sweet and I am sorry for your loss. You mom must be so happy


----------



## BowandWalter

Kerryann said:


> I should have linked this too... see why I am dangerous with webmd
> http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/other-conditions-with-symptoms-similar-to-plantar-fasciitis
> 
> 
> 
> awww thats sooo sweet and I am sorry for your loss. You mom must be so happy





She hasn't seen him yet, two weeks to go before I'm back home. I'm excited! He's so cute.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

evening guys! I have had a long day of photographing dogs and editing pictures. I am just now getting around to checking my online accounts. anyways.... check out this cute picture I got of one of the dogs


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cute Melissa, I love the pearls.


----------



## cherylim

Alright, pictures!

This is the dress my beautiful bridesmaids will be wearing:

http://www.coast-stores.com/darling-dress/dresses/coast/fcp-product/2224808441

As for the shoes, we're buying the ones below but having them hand-dyed to match the bridesmaids dresses, which should nicely complement my dress as the colour is similar to the flower (a reminder):






These are my shoes:

http://www.rainbowclub.co.uk/suzi

These are the shoes for my bridesmaids:

http://www.rainbowclub.co.uk/wedding-shoes/amelie-white


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh my gosh, I love the bridesmaids dresses!! I love the shoes too!! Your dress is spectacular! They are all so elegant.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh my gosh, I love the bridesmaids dresses!! I love the shoes too!! Your dress is spectacular! They are all so elegant.



Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning, Jacqui! (And all you chatters)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Happy Super Bowl everyone!!! Go Niners!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

bah, humbug!


----------



## Jacqui

Go Ravens!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I will be rooting for the Niners today because of the guy with the big Sully. 

I am doing a big project with my kids and their friends today and I am soooo excited!! We are going to make balloon ice sculptures with water and food coloring. I still want to paint the snow but we barely have an inch.


----------



## ijmccollum

Lovely dresses to compliment yours. What are the guys doing?

Oh, and good morning! It's a balmy 14f here with heavy fog.

Sheesh, I thought I beat everyone up this morning! Took me longer to get things done this morning than I thought. The wardrobe question was directed towards cherylim. 

I will be home between morning and afternoon shift to make chili for the game. Don't know how much of it I will get to see but there will food at the house regardless.


----------



## cherylim

ijmccollum said:


> Lovely dresses to compliment yours. What are the guys doing?



Not even sure what the guys are doing. Ian's getting their suits sorted out soon, but I'm not sure what colours they're going for exactly. As far as I'm concerned, I'm done and can relax.


----------



## Jacqui

I was sitting up on top of the hill a little while ago and saw a sorta rare sight in this area. Drinking water from melted ice was a bluebird! The numbers here in town have gone up in the past few years thanks to a lot of folks putting up bluebird houses. I have a bluebird house I have had for several years, maybe this year I can actually get it up.


----------



## ijmccollum

Well, you have yet to share what the menu is.......I wanna know....foodie that I am. Cake too!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:
 

> I was sitting up on top of the hill a little while ago and saw a sorta rare sight in this area. Drinking water from melted ice was a bluebird! The numbers here in town have gone up in the past few years thanks to a lot of folks putting up bluebird houses. I have a bluebird house I have had for several years, maybe this year I can actually get it up.



do blue birds have special house needs?


----------



## Deltadawn465

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Happy Super Bowl everyone!!! Go Niners!!!



Yes! Go 49er's. Hope everyone has a good Super Bowl or alternative activity'


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> do blue birds have special house needs?



Mostly it's hole size to try to keep sparrows and starlings out. But position is important too.

http://www.nabluebirdsociety.org/PDF/FAQ/NABS factsheet - Getting Started - 24May12 DRAFT.pdf




Deltadawn465 said:


> Yes! Go 49er's. Hope everyone has a good Super Bowl or alternative activity'



Even though your cheering for the wrong team, welcome to the chat thread!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I never knew sparrows were so vicious! I looked online and we have blue birds here! I wonder if there are any near my house.


my neighbors small Rottweiler "Bella" has wondered into my house and is now laying down by the open front door with her head cocked to the side watching my chihuahua do naughty things to his stuffed animal.


----------



## Kerryann

Cheryl all the dresses are so gorgeous and it looks like the bridesmaids can wear theirs again to parties!
I was so busy today. We went to breakfast and grocery shopping, then came home and cleared the driveway and salted it. Then cleaned and then made food. I am just sitting down now


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I ran out of food coloring and had to run to the grocery store, it was at the store that I learned that super bowl parties require lots of beer. There were people with carts full of beer. 

So by tomorrow morning I should have some beautiful ice marbles. The kids and I filled balloons with dye and water until our hands were frozen. Sid is letting us borrow a portion of his outside enclosure so the dogs don't get them .


----------



## Jacqui

Erin where did you get this idea from?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin where did you get this idea from?



Actually, the school secratary at my daughters school told me about it. Then when I went to look it up there was some really beautiful ice marble pictures on pinterest!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I was sitting up on top of the hill a little while ago and saw a sorta rare sight in this area. Drinking water from melted ice was a bluebird! The numbers here in town have gone up in the past few years thanks to a lot of folks putting up bluebird houses. I have a bluebird house I have had for several years, maybe this year I can actually get it up.



I love bluebirds but my husband said they are bullies 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Actually, the school secratary at my daughters school told me about it. Then when I went to look it up there was some really beautiful ice marble pictures on pinterest!



That is so cool. Your kids must have loved it.
I am drinking Michelob ultra light cider but we are stocked up on all the fun beers.


----------



## Jacqui

I looked up the ice marbles, some of them are very pretty.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am not sure if mine ours will turn out as pretty as the ones we saw. I am just glad we did not get completely soaked in 20 degree weather and the only things stained are our fingers. I will cut the balloons off tomorrow and take a pic of our ice creations


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

cant wait to see them! I love Pinterest!


----------



## Jacqui

Okay it is official, we have three 'possums feeding at our cat feeders outside.  The one tonight is much smaller then the other two and way darker then the big old one.


 Erin I just saw the Doritos commercial and thought about you.  Any missing cats in your area?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Okay it is official, we have three 'possums feeding at our cat feeders outside.  The one tonight is much smaller then the other two and way darker then the big old one.
> 
> 
> Erin I just saw the Doritos commercial and thought about you.  Any missing cats in your area?





I didnt see it. I will try and YouTube it.


----------



## ijmccollum

Go Baltimore!

On a side note, CherryBomb is trying to power house his way out of his bath enclosure -- he must be feeling the game


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Go Baltimore!
> 
> On a side note, CherryBomb is trying to power house his way out of his bath enclosure -- he must be feeling the game



I'm not watching it, is it a good game? 
Jacqui- I saw the Dorito's commercial, haha!! That was a beautiful
Great Dane!!


----------



## Jacqui

I swear I am never flossing again!  It think I just broke off part of one of my teeth. The backside on one of my bottom front teeth.


----------



## Edna

I was sitting here using a flosser when I read this


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I swear I am never flossing again!  It think I just broke off part of one of my teeth. The backside on one of my bottom front teeth.



Oh no. Are you in pain?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I swear I am never flossing again!  It think I just broke off part of one of my teeth. The backside on one of my bottom front teeth.



Aww how much? Does it hurt?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> I swear I am never flossing again!  It think I just broke off part of one of my teeth. The backside on one of my bottom front teeth.



my dentist says thats where the most plaque builds up because there is a salivary gland right there (i get lectures every cleaning)... maybe it was a little piece of plaque?


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> my dentist says thats where the most plaque builds up because there is a salivary gland right there (i get lectures every cleaning)... maybe it was a little piece of plaque?



Actually you are right. 
If you use a floss pick you take the pointy end and scrape the plaque off. My hygienist showed me how.


----------



## Jacqui

I just want to know how much did SF pay for that "power outage"?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I just want to know how much did SF pay for that "power outage"?



Momentum lost


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning, I promise not to yell in case any of my chat buddies are hungover. 

So I try and follow motivational things on twitter. I follow this one person that say's great things about the ridiculousness of having materialistic goals which is a problem that I have and I love this guy's perspective. Well, today I was catching up on tweets and saw that he tweeted "Partying, you're living from Friday to Friday without actually taking steps to abolish capitalist wage-slavery". I don't party per se but I was thinking that this guy would not be fun to be married to and I have no idea where to even begin in this quest of "abolishing wage slavery"!! 
Here is a quote from him that I like... "Brand names, don't be about what you have, be about what you are and how you empower your people". 
Happy Monday


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

um the sad face is sort of the opposite of a happy monday!


in hopes of helping you smile...








at Picture It Pet Sitting safety always comes first


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is so funny!! Sorry, I hate Mondays. But I was wishing every one else a happy one.


----------



## sibi

This is too cute. I'm sending this to my husband this morning cause he's having a bad day. He always hates Mondays. Me, well, I woke up feeling bad. My blood glucose was 62. No wonder I feel so bad!


Melly-n-shorty said:


> um the sad face is sort of the opposite of a happy monday!
> 
> 
> in hopes of helping you smile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Picture It Pet Sitting safety always comes first


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I might still be drunkâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I might still be drunkâ€¦



Haha, yay! Now that's how to start a Monday! I am so tired and even watching bones isn't cheering me up.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My mouth tastes like burned baconâ€¦minty fresh burned bacon. What the heâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> My mouth tastes like burned baconâ€¦minty fresh burned bacon. What the heâ€¦



Interesting... Peppermint schnapps or you smoke menthol's??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I brush my teeth lol. I had ribs for food last night no bacon.


I might take a nap


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Just trying to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Kerryann

that dog is cute. 
I have no hangover thank god. I have a board meeting every Monday morning so I have to be in tip top mental shape weekly. 
I like what that guy is saying about materialism (although I do love getting designer brands for a deal... but really I love getting deals in general) but how do you fight wages? I guess my feeling is people should fight for their own wages?? I don't know how I could change that other than educating and empowering my own employees.
Talking about employees my morning has anger already. I have a male who works for another male that reports to me. This male has had issues in the past with female employees and has been dealt with. I have a brand new intern and she is the sweetest thing. She was working on something this morning and had a question about his figures in a report. He sent some of the nastiest responses to her I have ever seen. So now I am angry and have a crying intern who was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some one brought and left a couch pillow. Lol.


Kerryann, can you remind him that 4.7 million Americans don't have jobs?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> that dog is cute.
> I have no hangover thank god. I have a board meeting every Monday morning so I have to be in tip top mental shape weekly.
> I like what that guy is saying about materialism (although I do love getting designer brands for a deal... but really I love getting deals in general) but how do you fight wages? I guess my feeling is people should fight for their own wages?? I don't know how I could change that other than educating and empowering my own employees.
> Talking about employees my morning has anger already. I have a male who works for another male that reports to me. This male has had issues in the past with female employees and has been dealt with. I have a brand new intern and she is the sweetest thing. She was working on something this morning and had a question about his figures in a report. He sent some of the nastiest responses to her I have ever seen. So now I am angry and have a crying intern who was just trying to be helpful.



I was thinking that empowering with education and maybe by offering people more opportunities to start small businesses. I doubt an at home mom is this guy's target demographic but he does make me think!


That guy needs a swift kick. Or maybe a pen tazer to the chest, it will make him think he is having a heart attack. I need to work on my violent responses!


----------



## sibi

Write him up. If it had been done the first time, he would have had to think twice before doing it again. People like that get written up all the time in most companies, if they don't change, the get fired. He continues his behavior because he knows there will not be any consequences. You can change that mentality.


Kerryann said:


> that dog is cute.
> I have no hangover thank god. I have a board meeting every Monday morning so I have to be in tip top mental shape weekly.
> I like what that guy is saying about materialism (although I do love getting designer brands for a deal... but really I love getting deals in general) but how do you fight wages? I guess my feeling is people should fight for their own wages?? I don't know how I could change that other than educating and empowering my own employees.
> Talking about employees my morning has anger already. I have a male who works for another male that reports to me. This male has had issues in the past with female employees and has been dealt with. I have a brand new intern and she is the sweetest thing. She was working on something this morning and had a question about his figures in a report. He sent some of the nastiest responses to her I have ever seen. So now I am angry and have a crying intern who was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Some one brought and left a couch pillow. Lol.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, can you remind him that 4.7 million Americans don't have jobs?





I can't specifically discuss my plans but let me tell you that this is not something I tolerate. I will give everyone a chance to improve but this is a professional environment and no one deserves to be verbally abused. 


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> that dog is cute.
> I have no hangover thank god. I have a board meeting every Monday morning so I have to be in tip top mental shape weekly.
> I like what that guy is saying about materialism (although I do love getting designer brands for a deal... but really I love getting deals in general) but how do you fight wages? I guess my feeling is people should fight for their own wages?? I don't know how I could change that other than educating and empowering my own employees.
> Talking about employees my morning has anger already. I have a male who works for another male that reports to me. This male has had issues in the past with female employees and has been dealt with. I have a brand new intern and she is the sweetest thing. She was working on something this morning and had a question about his figures in a report. He sent some of the nastiest responses to her I have ever seen. So now I am angry and have a crying intern who was just trying to be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that empowering with education and maybe by offering people more opportunities to start small businesses. I doubt an at home mom is this guy's target demographic but he does make me think!
> 
> 
> That guy needs a swift kick. Or maybe a pen tazer to the chest, it will make him think he is having a heart attack. I need to work on my violent responses!
Click to expand...




The problem is that if everyone owned a business there would be no employees to work for those businesses. I constantly push my employees to get extra education and certifications and set an example by doing so myself. There are a lot of people who feel complacent in their skill set and still expect a significant raise annually. I tell my employees all the time to benchmark their skill sets against the market and that is what they deserve to earn. `


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha, yay! Now that's how to start a Monday! I am so tired and even watching bones isn't cheering me up.



I like that show.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yay! Now that's how to start a Monday! I am so tired and even watching bones isn't cheering me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that show.
Click to expand...


bones? not cheering you up? but but... how is that possible? bones should make everyone happy!


----------



## Jacqui

Erin why are you tired? How did the ice things work out?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin why are you tired? How did the ice things work out?



No, reason. Just bored I guess. I am cutting the balloons this afternoon when my first grade assistants get out of school. They are frozen solid and ready though.


----------



## Yvonne G

Meet Giovanni, the blue crowned conure. She is a rescue from the gal who had all those sulcatas to re-home. Hopefully after she goes through a molt her feathers will lay flat and she'll be a pretty birdy. She has an injured lower beak...it seems like a portion of it is not attached...and so she has to eat soft food.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

awww poor baby! do you think it will get better? I bet her injured beak makes it hard for her preen her feathers


----------



## Jacqui

I think parrots and the like, are not only beautiiful, but very fascinating.


Was anybody else really disappointed in this years Superbowl ads? There were only a few I liked, the farmer I think was my favorite. The Clydesdale one coming in a very close second with me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Meet Giovanni, the blue crowned conure. She is a rescue from the gal who had all those sulcatas to re-home. Hopefully after she goes through a molt her feathers will lay flat and she'll be a pretty birdy. She has an injured lower beak...it seems like a portion of it is not attached...and so she has to eat soft food.



Giovanni is really cute and has sweet eyes.

Our big ice marbles were not read, the first one I opened had a tiny hole in the bottom and as I took the balloon off all of the colored water seeped out and this is what was leftâ€¦




Her is another one that we are scared to touch because the balloon broke but it is only frozen on the outsideâ€¦




We had a few little ones that were ready and came out beautiful, so here's oneâ€¦




Fun project, next time I am adding glitter


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

they turned out so cool. even the one that the water seeped out of! that teal one is really pretty!


----------



## Jacqui

I liked the little blue one.


----------



## Kerryann

They turned out so pretty 


The little bird has such a sweet expression on his little face. How did his beak get hurt


----------



## Jacqui

I think Ken partied too much yesterday, he sure has been quiet since early this am.


----------



## ijmccollum

Sweet looking conure. I had a half moon, was scrappy and noisy, lots of personality. Curious how it appears the lower mandible is not attached.....dislocated maybe? Should probably see a vet, soon.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I think Ken partied too much yesterday, he sure has been quiet since early this am.



We will have to change his name to whiskey ken 




ijmccollum said:


> Sweet looking conure. I had a half moon, was scrappy and noisy, lots of personality. Curious how it appears the lower mandible is not attached.....dislocated maybe? Should probably see a vet, soon.



My dogs went to the vet today. My schnauzer has to have his teeths cleaned.  
My lab is doing well though, her weight, paralysis, and allergies are all under control.


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> The little bird has such a sweet expression on his little face. How did his beak get hurt



He was in a cage with a parakeet. Those little parakeets are mean little buggers. He grabbed the bigger bird's beak and broke it.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little bird has such a sweet expression on his little face. How did his beak get hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in a cage with a parakeet. Those little parakeets are mean little buggers. He grabbed the bigger bird's beak and broke it.
Click to expand...


I never would have dreamed a parakeet could or would do such a thing.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little bird has such a sweet expression on his little face. How did his beak get hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in a cage with a parakeet. Those little parakeets are mean little buggers. He grabbed the bigger bird's beak and broke it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never would have dreamed a parakeet could or would do such a thing.
Click to expand...


Me either.. who knew they are the piranha of the bird world


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh yes...they are terrible mean birds. They even kill their babies in the nest if you leave them in there too long.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Parakeets can be evil!


so I was taking pictures of the love birds and I noticed one looked a little scruffy. well after I imported the pictures I got a better look... this poor little guy seems to be sick


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning
I don't know anything about birds and that is shocking about canaries!!


Here was the last day Sid was out, it was raining and he had already started coming in at night but our first snow storm was coming and he ate the grass to dirt like he knew.


----------



## luvpetz27

Hey everyone! I REALLY NEED TO VENT.....sorry. I just have to get this off my chest! I AM SO TIRED OF PARENTS GETTING THEIR CHILDREN TORTS WITHOUT DOING ANY RESEARCH FIRST! It just breaks my heart and really makes me sooooo mad! Again, I am sorry to b**** but it really bothers me.

Have a good day everyone! I feel a little better now


----------



## Jacqui

Hi Amy! Did any certain event get you so riled up this morning?


----------



## luvpetz27

Jacqui said:


> Hi Amy! Did any certain event get you so riled up this morning?



I will pm u if that is ok?


----------



## Yvonne G

Good Morning, everyone!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

good morning! Sid is one good looking dude!


----------



## Jacqui

luvpetz27 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amy! Did any certain event get you so riled up this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pm u if that is ok?
Click to expand...


No problem




emysemys said:


> Good Morning, everyone!



same to you Ms emys and everybody else.

It is suppose to be in the low 50s here today. With luck that means it will melt the rest of the snow. Then there may be a chance that tomorrow when it's close to 60, I could let a couple of tortoises have a few minutes of sunshine outside. Well one can dream any how,


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

wahoo for sunshine!


do you guys and have any big plans for the day? I get to do laundry and register my daughter for kindergarten.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> wahoo for sunshine!
> 
> 
> do you guys and have any big plans for the day? I get to do laundry and register my daughter for kindergarten.





Kindergarten, such a big milestone. Is she excited about the thought of going to school? How does it work there? Full days every other day or half days every day?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oops, I meant parakeet but said canaries. I cannot even blame autocorrect for that one. 

It is grey today and has been snowing since I woke up but it is not heavy or even accumulating just annoying flurries. I went to the cleaners and went to the grocery store and got all the ingredients for Engine 2 sweet potato lasagna. Rob's friend at work made it and brought it in for us to try and it was really good. 

Wow, Kindergarten! That is big! The start of her school career! We have 1/2 days here but they say it is going to go to full days in the next few years because it's hard to cram all of the stuff in that the kids need to learn in 1/2 of a day. 

Hi Amy (Luvpetz27), I agree with you. I also think placing a pets livelihood soley in the hands of a child is too great a responsibility and can end up doing som major damage to the kids self esteem if something happens to the pet.


I found a large amount of Collard Greens at the store so today that is what the torts are eating. Collard greens + heat and humidifiers in a basement = bleauuuuch,eeeeeewwww & gross! The tort's don't seem to mind tho.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Parakeets can be evil!
> 
> 
> so I was taking pictures of the love birds and I noticed one looked a little scruffy. well after I imported the pictures I got a better look... this poor little guy seems to be sick





So sad


Sid is a Cutey. 
I also think parents should be responsible when kids get any pet. 
I am at the doctor. Ugh..... This is just a prescription refill. I am worried it will go bad because I just had a call with a person who about caused me a stroke . Some days work is so crazy stressful and it just happened. I hope I don't end up getting an ekg and an echocardiogram because my bp is off the charts...and the worrying isn't probably helping


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm still beat from the 49ers losing the Super Bowl. I will be back when I have something useful to contribute.


Not to mention the â€œfootball season is over" depression I suffer yearly.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm still beat from the 49ers losing the Super Bowl. I will be back when I have something useful to contribute.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the â€œfootball season is over" depression I suffer yearly.





Awww, Ken. I'm sorry. I got into a conversation with two guys stocking produce about Colin (QB of the 49ers) they told me that he had a terrible child hood and his mom put him up for adoption and just came out of the wood work. I showed them the pic of Colin holding the giant sully. Now we are all BFF's. Football brings people together 




Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parakeets can be evil!
> 
> 
> so I was taking pictures of the love birds and I noticed one looked a little scruffy. well after I imported the pictures I got a better look... this poor little guy seems to be sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad
> 
> 
> Sid is a Cutey.
> I also think parents should be responsible when kids get any pet.
> I am at the doctor. Ugh..... This is just a prescription refill. I am worried it will go bad because I just had a call with a person who about caused me a stroke . Some days work is so crazy stressful and it just happened. I hope I don't end up getting an ekg and an echocardiogram because my bp is off the charts...and the worrying isn't probably helping
Click to expand...





Calming breaths, picture yourself on the pink sands of a Bermuda beach, a hot shirtless guy appears out of nowhere to take your drink order or whatever, haha... That's how I get through the dentist.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Colin is a good kid. From the ashes as it were, and all that. And his, what I consider, real folks did him well. You'll never hear the boy talk smack about anyone.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parakeets can be evil!
> 
> 
> so I was taking pictures of the love birds and I noticed one looked a little scruffy. well after I imported the pictures I got a better look... this poor little guy seems to be sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad
> 
> 
> Sid is a Cutey.
> I also think parents should be responsible when kids get any pet.
> I am at the doctor. Ugh..... This is just a prescription refill. I am worried it will go bad because I just had a call with a person who about caused me a stroke . Some days work is so crazy stressful and it just happened. I hope I don't end up getting an ekg and an echocardiogram because my bp is off the charts...and the worrying isn't probably helping
Click to expand...





I know isn't it? he isnt as active as the others and his is missing almost all the feathers on his face  I checking for him. so far he is hanging in there.


you need to calm your heart beat and your thoughts Kerryann. Imagine you are at home watching your tortoise graze.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awww, Ken. I'm sorry. I got into a conversation with two guys stocking produce about Colin (QB of the 49ers) they told me that he had a terrible child hood and his mom put him up for adoption and just came out of the wood work. I showed them the pic of Colin holding the giant sully. Now we are all BFF's. Football brings people together
> 
> 
> 
> Calming breaths, picture yourself on the pink sands of a Bermuda beach, a hot shirtless guy appears out of nowhere to take your drink order or whatever, haha... That's how I get through the dentist.





I am like a science experiment. I have seen a nurse, two pas, and a medical student who was like you have the coolest history.. Viral myocarditis and retina surgeries so young and healthy . He was like a kid in a candy shop exited. Ha.. He's so sweet and looks like doogy houser


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me, my favorite visit was as a kid. My regular doc. was convinced I had been bitten by a venomous insect. I was referred to the leading venomologist on the west coast. He checked me out and determined it was a sinus infection. He called my doctor and said, â€œyes, this whole playing doctor thing is fun!" My poor mom.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, my favorite visit was as a kid. My regular doc. was convinced I had been bitten by a venomous insect. I was referred to the leading venomologist on the west coast. He checked me out and determined it was a sinus infection. He called my doctor and said, â€œyes, this whole playing doctor thing is fun!" My poor mom.



awww your poor mom.. she must have been so upset. What kind of insect did he think bit you?

I actually like my primary doctor. Once he came in the room he was like wow you have seen a lot of people today.. and told me he was held up by a difficult patient so he sent his medical student to entertain me. Guess who had a ekg and is scheduled for an echocardiogram :shy:.. ugh


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He felt the only thing it could have been is a small beetle that feeds on wallpaper paste and comes out at night. It has a habit of biting near the eye then turning and crapping in the bite spot. 
He told my mom the fever spikes and sensitivity to light that would come and go was the poison working through various parts of my body.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> He felt the only thing it could have been is a small beetle that feeds on wallpaper paste and comes out at night. It has a habit of biting near the eye then turning and crapping in the bite spot.
> He told my mom the fever spikes and sensitivity to light that would come and go was the poison working through various parts of my body.



If I was your mom I would have been freaking out


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As I got older, she shared her fears about those times. She said her big concern was what would happen when the poison got into my heart or central nervous system.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As I got older, she shared her fears about those times. She said her big concern was what would happen when the poison got into my heart or central nervous system.



It's a terrifying story because as a parent without a M.D. I do put a lot of trust in my children's doctors. Your poor mom! I wander what ever happened to the alarmist Doctor.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My mom told me 15yrs ago or so that he had retired. The venomologist had a son my age so we all remained friends through the years. His son didn't share his critter interests so I got a lot of gopher snakes that would be brought in as rattlesnakes.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Guess who had a ekg and is scheduled for an echocardiogram :shy:.. ugh



They could have just asked us, we would have told them you have a good heart.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who had a ekg and is scheduled for an echocardiogram :shy:.. ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could have just asked us, we would have told them you have a good heart.
Click to expand...


Awww you are so sweet.. the problem I had was in fact too large of a heart.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who had a ekg and is scheduled for an echocardiogram :shy:.. ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could have just asked us, we would have told them you have a good heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww you are so sweet.. the problem I had was in fact too large of a heart.
Click to expand...


See once more, we could have saved you some time and expense. We also knew you had a big heart.


So what do they do about big hearts?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who had a ekg and is scheduled for an echocardiogram :shy:.. ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could have just asked us, we would have told them you have a good heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww you are so sweet.. the problem I had was in fact too large of a heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See once more, we could have saved you some time and expense. We also knew you had a big heart.
> 
> 
> So what do they do about big hearts?
Click to expand...


A lot of drugs like to the tune of thirty pills a day  I never want to have that happen again.  It basically puts you in congestive heart failure


----------



## Jacqui

So this is or is not what you had wrong before? As somebody who has problems just taking a tylenol and not choking on it, I would hate 30 a day.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So this is or is not what you had wrong before? As somebody who has problems just taking a tylenol and not choking on it, I would hate 30 a day.



In 2005, I had a viral myocarditis or an enlarged heart. I was on a jeeping trip and got a mosquito bite which gave me encephalitis. From that disease I had a weakened immunity and caught a virus that usually only very young children, very old people, or people with weakened immunities get. I was very sick and kept going to my primary care doctor back then who dismissed it as bronchitis and being a hypochondriac. I finally went to an urgent care and the doctor (doctor ventura like ace ventura pet detective ) immediately dismissed the bronchitis diagnosis and called an ambulance. I went in four weeks from being a normal healthy adult to being in the hospital for five weeks with less than 50% chance of living and on the list for a heart transplant. My heart was operating at less than the 20th percentile. I found a great cardiologist who specializes in infectious diseases of the heart (double residency in infectious diseases and cardiology). He thought he could heal my own heart and over three and a half years he did. 
I am probably more close to a hypochondriac now than then.. back then I didn't ever go to the doctor. Now I go in when I am asked if for nothing else than to just say hi and I am fine. Now when I go in and say I am not fine he knows me well enough to know that I am truly not fine. Today I went in and said "you wanted to see me in 30 days, I am here and I am fine".


----------



## Jacqui

I am confused which we all know takes very little to do. Did the tests today show you were still ok?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I am confused which we all know takes very little to do. Did the tests today show you were still ok?



The ekg was good (they don't really identify my condition but I still get them) and the echo will be in two weeks. I am sure i am fine. After you have a myocarditis you have a 7 percent chance of re-enlarging of the heart. My doctor and I still have to manage my kidneys and liver levels because of all of the damage done from the pills too. I am considered high risk even though I am not sick at all anymore. I still have to go see my doctor at least every three months due to my high risk patient status. I love him so it's not so bad. The little medical student after he was done interviewing me about my heart condition escorted me to the front of the office and everyone stopped me to say hi. He said "you don't strike me as a frequent flier?" I told him that if he looked in my chart I am high risk so I have to go in to be reapproved for all refills and have blood tests ran at least once a month to monitor my liver and kidneys  Doogie was kinda sweet. When my doctor left the room he told doogie that he had better be good to his favorite neighbor and doogie was all like "omg you live near dr D?"  I was like yah.. same hood.. I get away with NOTHING... nothing.. nada..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow Kerryann I am glad you are ok! 
My friend is 28 and was recently diagnosed with a disease called Pulmonary Hypertension. It is really debilitating and she also gets an enlarged heart. Which is how they discovered she had it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. This is all a fun read, (insert sarcasm here)! 
In other news, Mrs. C., that's not just any tortoise Colin is holdingâ€¦it's his. Read the story here; 

http://larrybrownsports.com/football/colin-kaepernick-huge-pet-tortoise/164706


And Kerryann, you almost make me feel bad for how I treat my body. But I heal fast.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. This is all a fun read, (insert sarcasm here)!
> In other news, Mrs. C., that's not just any tortoise Colin is holdingâ€¦it's his. Read the story here;
> 
> http://larrybrownsports.com/football/colin-kaepernick-huge-pet-tortoise/164706



Yep, I knew it was his. So sweet, that picture makes me want to marry him! Pro football players go for married, at home mom's of three that are seven years older than them all the time right!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow Kerryann I am glad you are ok!
> My friend is 28 and was recently diagnosed with a disease called Pulmonary Hypertension. It is really debilitating and she also gets an enlarged heart. Which is how they discovered she had it.



Until they got my heart back down to size I couldn't exercise or barely even walk into a large store at first. I wasn't allowed to go to a grocery store even because I couldn't walk that far. I asked my doctor if I needed a handicapped sticker and he basically said anywhere I would need one I shouldn't be going anyway. Unfortunately the lack of exercise, divorce that I was experiencing, my kid leaving for college, and this depression of going into the hospital married with a graduating kid, and coming out alone caused a huge weight issue. I can't believe now how stupid it was considering I was trying to get healthy. I couldn't really shop so I couldn't cook. It was carryout and drive thrus. ugh.. I basically worked and got fatter for about three years.  I hope your friend is doing better with the disability than I did. I wouldn't wish it on anyone and no one understands how helpless you feel. I have hypertension from my damaged heart now too but they keep that under control very well. I hope she has a good cardiologist who is telling her how to shrink her heart and can get her life back. My mikey is my saving grace. My condition and his back surgeries inspired him to go to medical school. 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. This is all a fun read, (insert sarcasm here)!
> In other news, Mrs. C., that's not just any tortoise Colin is holdingâ€¦it's his. Read the story here;
> 
> http://larrybrownsports.com/football/colin-kaepernick-huge-pet-tortoise/164706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I knew it was his. So sweet, that picture makes me want to marry him! Pro football players go for married, at home mom's of three that are seven years older than them all the time right!
Click to expand...


I read that and was amazed. How old is Kaepernick?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Of course they do! They really like the ones that live where the snow is measured in feet not inches.


Graduated college 2 yrs. ago. 24-5ish?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Colin is 25. We are already on a first name basis. 


Kerryan, is your husband a Spine Surgeon?[/font]


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, my favorite visit was as a kid. My regular doc. was convinced I had been bitten by a venomous insect. I was referred to the leading venomologist on the west coast. He checked me out and determined it was a sinus infection. He called my doctor and said, â€œyes, this whole playing doctor thing is fun!" My poor mom.



That must have been one h3ll of a sinus infection! As kids, we didn't go to the dr. unless we were dying. As a child I was kicked in the head by a mini pony, fell out of a moving vehicle onto a highway with traffic, drug across a rock garden by a horse, oh, it goes on. I did spend time in the hospital with a bee sting, when I had blood poisoning, and saw a dr. when some kid my mom was babysitting gave us hepatitis. 

All in all, I have been pretty healthy -- knock on wood. My biggest complaint is, " growing old sure does suck!

Kerryann, stay strong baby girlfriend.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Colin is 25. We are already on a first name basis.
> 
> 
> Kerryan, is your husband a Spine Surgeon?[/font]





No he works in a lab. He realized during his internship that he hates people and really hasn't mastered that whole brain to mouth filter either so being with a bunch of antisocial nerds is really his thing.


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> No he works in a lab. He realized during his internship that he hates people and really hasn't mastered that whole brain to mouth filter either so being with a bunch of antisocial nerds is really his thing.



He should do the MD pHD thing....straight research, no clinical's.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he works in a lab. He realized during his internship that he hates people and really hasn't mastered that whole brain to mouth filter either so being with a bunch of antisocial nerds is really his thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should do the MD pHD thing....straight research, no clinical's.
Click to expand...


Happily he is done with all of that and survived but we had many conversations about when this happens say this... act interested... but he's doing some really cool stuff in his job and he loves it. He has a double bs in electrical engineering and mechanical engineering along with a masters in biological sciences ( a masters program for non traditional medical students) so the things he does are pretty cool.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ok, I had to put the two youngest down and help my 8th grader memorize the Preamble. We just finished the first series of "Breaking Bad" on Netflix and it is pretty interesting. Does anyone watch it?


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers what is it about?


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ok, I had to put the two youngest down and help my 8th grader memorize the Preamble. We just finished the first series of "Breaking Bad" on Netflix and it is pretty interesting. Does anyone watch it?



It think it only gets better. 

I just hate the long mid season break.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I had to put the two youngest down and help my 8th grader memorize the Preamble. We just finished the first series of "Breaking Bad" on Netflix and it is pretty interesting. Does anyone watch it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It think it only gets better.
> 
> I just hate the long mid season break.
Click to expand...


Everyone told us that if we could get through season one it would be worth it. I liked season one so I am excited to start season two tonight.


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> Happily he is done with all of that and survived but we had many conversations about when this happens say this... act interested... but he's doing some really cool stuff in his job and he loves it. He has a double bs in electrical engineering and mechanical engineering along with a masters in biological sciences ( a masters program for non traditional medical students) so the things he does are pretty cool.



Kinda sounds like a friend of mine who is a senior research engineer with Thermo Fischer .


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ok, I had to put the two youngest down and help my 8th grader memorize the Preamble. We just finished the first series of "Breaking Bad" on Netflix and it is pretty interesting. Does anyone watch it?


I love that show.. Hal is BA




CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I had to put the two youngest down and help my 8th grader memorize the Preamble. We just finished the first series of "Breaking Bad" on Netflix and it is pretty interesting. Does anyone watch it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It think it only gets better.
> 
> I just hate the long mid season break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone told us that if we could get through season one it would be worth it. I liked season one so I am excited to start season two tonight.
Click to expand...


We watch shows like that.... save up the seasons and then watch them in a row


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Nopers what is it about?



It's about a 50 year old chemistry teacher that gets diagnosed with terminal lung cancer, he also has a teenage son with cerebral palsy and a pregnant wife to take care of. He is desperate to make a lot of money fast. I don't wan too much away. Check out the first episode. It is kind of dark and violent but also funny and sweet at times.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Kinda sounds like a friend of mine who is a senior research engineer with Thermo Fischer .



I have to say that I have always loved the nerdy boys..


----------



## ijmccollum

Me, I am waiting for The Walking Dead to come back on. Major zombie fan here.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Me, I am waiting for The Walking Dead to come back on. Major zombie fan here.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeee tooooooooooo zombies while I ride bikes is awesome


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Me, I am waiting for The Walking Dead to come back on. Major zombie fan here.



Me too, I love Walking Dead!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I am in one of those moods where I just really want to hit someone with a nerf bat! I am just so frustrated and disgruntled I feel like I could pop.


----------



## Jacqui

Well I am too far away for you to hit me, but feel free to vent in here or by PM if you would rather. *hugs* for Mel


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

my hubby is being a total brat, my mom is acting like a over reacting crazy women, my daughter is determined to drive me insane, my in-laws dont know the meaning of the words "advanced notice" and I just really really need some me time and a hug and a cry sound really good.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> my hubby is being a total brat, my mom is acting like a over reacting crazy women, my daughter is determined to drive me insane, my in-laws dont know the meaning of the words "advanced notice" and I just really really need some me time and a hug and a cry sound really good.



I am sorry. *hug*


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!​*


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

its not morning till there is coffee... lol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> its not morning till there is coffee... lol.



I had a double latte at 6 so I am AWAKE!! I started Insanity last night and everything hurts this morning.


----------



## Kerryann

It is sunny here this morning. 
It is going to be a good day!!


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! I'm having a crappy morning so far. I woke up with a sugar level of 58!!! The sun is not out in sunny Florida, and now I have a headache. Way a way to start the day, ay?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I started Insanity last night and everything hurts this morning.



Which is?




sibi said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm having a crappy morning so far. I woke up with a sugar level of 58!!! The sun is not out in sunny Florida, and now I have a headache. Way a way to start the day, ay?



Some of us would love to see a 58. Lately (well haven't checked this week), but mine skyrocketed into about 200 more points then that. 




sibi said:


> The sun is not out in sunny Florida,



From my experience, no sun is normal for Florida. The times and days I was there it rained almost every single day.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm having a crappy morning so far. I woke up with a sugar level of 58!!! The sun is not out in sunny Florida, and now I have a headache. Way a way to start the day, ay?



Sorry Sibi! The good news is you live in FL so the sun WILL come out! It has been non stop snow flurries for two days here. Not enough to really stick but enough to make me have to clean off my car every time I need to drive somewhere and my car is huge and i am short so it is really hard to get the snow off of the windshield and then it dumps all over me. I lived primarily in Boca before the age of 19 so I ache for the sun and warmth.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It is going to be a good day!!



Yes it is, even if it kills me. 




Melly-n-shorty said:


> its not morning till there is coffee... lol.



So your one of those folks.  Me I wish coffee would taste like it smells.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oops, Insanity is a set of work out DVDs it is really intense cardio. It was another 3am infomercial purchase. So now I am stuck doing it for 60 days and it is really hard!


Jacqui are you an insulin dependent diabetic? 
Diabetes is the one virus I fear because my children are immune compromised and take Asthma meds and steroids they are prone to contracting it which would seriously complicate their current treatment.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started Insanity last night and everything hurts this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! I'm having a crappy morning so far. I woke up with a sugar level of 58!!! The sun is not out in sunny Florida, and now I have a headache. Way a way to start the day, ay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't if you felt like I felt.
> Some of us would love to see a 58. Lately (well haven't checked this week), but mine skyrocketed into about 200 more points then that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not were I live. It's sunny most days. I live 20 west of Destin...the vacation capital of Florida.
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is not out in sunny Florida,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my experience, no sun is normal for Florida. The times and days I was there it rained almost every single day.
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

You're doing Insanity, Erin? Wow!

My weight loss is going well at the moment. Hard to believe I've been trying to reach my goal for three years now, but I will get there. I'm still constantly learning. 

Desperate to finally get myself a Fitbit, now. I've got my digital camera on eBay, and as soon as someone bids on it I'll get myself one. Just need to hope somebody DOES bid on it. It has one watcher at the moment.

I've wanted a Fitbit for a few years, but they were so expensive when I first looked. Now, I can justify the cost. My camera is AMAZING and whoever bids will be getting a GREAT deal on it, but getting people to notice it and getting that across is the difficult part.

It's only an 8.1MP camera, and up against all the other cameras it probably doesn't look as good but it has amazing image quality, it's so quick and easy to use and I'm throwing in a memory card that holds 21,000+ photographs. Hope someone is interested. 4 days left.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning all you "chat"erboxes!

We've had a spate of really nice working-outside type weather this past few days, but its going to be overcast and cooler today. I've been working on re-routing one of the side fences at the pond area because the pond turtles have been using the elephant ear plant as a ladder to climb out of the pond area and escape. So I've moved the fence to in front of the plant. HA! gottcha!! you pesky little critters! 

Hopefully I'll get my violas planted today. Yup...they're still sitting on Dudley's roof, waiting to be planted. What a procrastinator.

Exercise...blood sugar levels...choosing wedding paraphernalia...getting ready for kindergarten...what a diverse group we are! Oh, and, of course, Cowboy Ken's hangover, can't forget that!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not morning till there is coffee... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a double latte at 6 so I am AWAKE!! I started Insanity last night and everything hurts this morning.
Click to expand...


I just made myself a cappuccino and I am sipping it reading the morning news (tortoise pretend chat LOL)

My daughter can whine to the point of driving me to insanity, do all girls whine so much?


----------



## sibi

Diabetes is no joke. I'm insulin dependent and I have a pump. The only thing is the pump was rigged with basal rates pre-heart attack. So, now that I've changed my eating habits, the rates don't need to be so high. But, I don't know how to adjust those darn rates, and I'm waking up with so low BS that it zaps all my energy away before the day begins. I just saw my doctor and he supposedly adjusted them, but not enough, and I don't get to see him again until May.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oops, Insanity is a set of work out DVDs it is really intense cardio. It was another 3am infomercial purchase. So now I am stuck doing it for 60 days and it is really hard!
> 
> 
> Jacqui are you an insulin dependent diabetic?
> Diabetes is the one virus I fear because my children are immune compromised and take Asthma meds and steroids they are prone to contracting it which would seriously complicate their current treatment.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Diabetes is no joke. I'm insulin dependent and I have a pump. The only thing is the pump was rigged with basal rates pre-heart attack. So, now that I've changed my eating habits, the rates don't need to be so high. But, I don't know how to adjust those darn rates, and I'm waking up with so low BS that it zaps all my energy away before the day begins. I just saw my doctor and he supposedly adjusted them, but not enough, and I don't get to see him again until May.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, Insanity is a set of work out DVDs it is really intense cardio. It was another 3am infomercial purchase. So now I am stuck doing it for 60 days and it is really hard!
> 
> 
> Jacqui are you an insulin dependent diabetic?
> Diabetes is the one virus I fear because my children are immune compromised and take Asthma meds and steroids they are prone to contracting it which would seriously complicate their current treatment.
Click to expand...



My grandmother lost her life to it at 63. After she had her leg amputated to her knee. Knowing what I know about it now I can see all the mistakes she made. Like eating butterfinger candy bars when her blood sugar was low and just eating poorly period. My sister in law's nephew is 17 and on a pump and ended up in a coma because of drinking alcohol. It was the scariest thing. Now he goes to a camp for children & teens with juvenile diabetes and it is helping him make better decisions.




emysemys said:


> Good morning all you "chat"erboxes!
> 
> We've had a spate of really nice working-outside type weather this past few days, but its going to be overcast and cooler today. I've been working on re-routing one of the side fences at the pond area because the pond turtles have been using the elephant ear plant as a ladder to climb out of the pond area and escape. So I've moved the fence to in front of the plant. HA! gottcha!! you pesky little critters!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my violas planted today. Yup...they're still sitting on Dudley's roof, waiting to be planted. What a procrastinator.
> 
> Exercise...blood sugar levels...choosing wedding paraphernalia...getting ready for kindergarten...what a diverse group we are! Oh, and, of course, Cowboy Ken's hangover, can't forget that!


Good Morning Yvonne


----------



## sibi

Hi Yvonne. Good morning to you! Boy, I wish my typing can catch up with everyone's comments. It seems that everytime I'm responding to one's comment, we're off in another direction. Oh well. How's Coyboy Ken? He really had it bad. Has anyone heard from him?


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My grandmother lost her life to it at 63. After she had her leg amputated to her knee. Knowing what I know about it now I can see all the mistakes she made. Like eating butterfinger candy bars when her blood sugar was low and just eating poorly period. My sister in law's nephew is 17 and on a pump and ended up in a coma because of drinking alcohol. It was the scariest thing. Now he goes to a camp for children & teens with juvenile diabetes and it is helping him make better decisions.





My mum has diabetes, and controls it with injections. She's had it since childhood - when she was 18 and pregnant with me, she ended up in a coma from drinking. It was her 18th birthday, she was celebrating being legally allowed to drink and she hadn't told anyone she was pregnant by that point, so nobody stopped her - they quickly found out when she ended up in hospital!

She used to test my blood pretty regularly growing up, just in case, but so far I've shown no signs and I'm 25 now.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, I'm here. Still suffering the post-football blues. September can't happen soon enough. 
Me, I eat what I want when I want. I've gained I think maybe 30lbs. in the last 3 yrs. sorry all of you who struggle to keep it off. I've just got one of those metabolisms. 
For Karen, I don't cook up potatoes any longer. I just make meat and a veggie for dinner. Doesn't matter to me, food is food as long as its not sushi.


----------



## sibi

I fear that my kidneys will fail, or that my leg will be amputated. I'm to young for this. I want to be around to see my babies have babies. It seems that no matter what I do now, I'm on a disaster course. If anyone ate like I'm eating now, you'd lose 10 lbs a week. But, that doesn't seem to have any affect on my health. It's frustrating!!!



cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother lost her life to it at 63. After she had her leg amputated to her knee. Knowing what I know about it now I can see all the mistakes she made. Like eating butterfinger candy bars when her blood sugar was low and just eating poorly period. My sister in law's nephew is 17 and on a pump and ended up in a coma because of drinking alcohol. It was the scariest thing. Now he goes to a camp for children & teens with juvenile diabetes and it is helping him make better decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mum has diabetes, and controls it with injections. She's had it since childhood - when she was 18 and pregnant with me, she ended up in a coma from drinking. It was her 18th birthday, she was celebrating being legally allowed to drink and she hadn't told anyone she was pregnant by that point, so nobody stopped her - they quickly found out when she ended up in hospital!
> 
> She used to test my blood pretty regularly growing up, just in case, but so far I've shown no signs and I'm 25 now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Growing up, I had a very close friend with childhood diabetes. It seemed every third year he'd go into a coma to remind us that he had it. He passed when we were in our 20's.


----------



## sibi

Good morning to you. I was like a fly on the.wall, reading.all your posts about how you all spent Superball Sunday. Hope you learned your lesson.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yes, I'm here. Still suffering the post-football blues. September can't happen soon enough.
> Me, I eat what I want when I want. I've gained I think maybe 30lbs. in the last 3 yrs. sorry all of you who struggle to keep it off. I've just got one of those metabolisms.
> For Karen, I don't cook up potatoes any longer. I just make meat and a veggie for dinner. Doesn't matter to me, food is food as long as its not sushi.


----------



## cherylim

sibi said:


> I fear that my kidneys will fail, or that my leg will be amputated. I'm to young for this. I want to be around to see my babies have babies. It seems that no matter what I do now, I'm on a disaster course. If anyone ate like I'm eating now, you'd lose 10 lbs a week. But, that doesn't seem to have any affect on my health. It's frustrating!!!



Can you not request to see the doctor early, to get the pump working right?


----------



## Yvonne G

This lovely male sulcata was found in Selma, CA just wandering the streets. He has a skinned spot on his chin and the seam across the middle from under arm to under arm (where a hinge would be on a box turtle) is broken. It is weeping a bit of fluid. His back legs don't want to work well. My guess is that he was either hit by a car or took a tumble out of the back of a truck and landed on his gular. He weighs about 100lbs, so landing from a high place would not be a good thing.

He came to me from an employee at the Department of Fish and Game. This guy kept him for about a week (he has a very young sulcata himself), then realized the tortoise requires some vet care so turned him in to me. When the guy first got the tortoise it wouldn't use its back legs at all. He uses them a bit now, so I'm guessing that maybe it involves some sort of bruising in the spine area.

I'm keeping him in a small area to keep him from doing too much walking. I have an ad running for a week in the paper's classified lost and found section. Hopefully I can find his owner before I have to outlay too much for vet care.


----------



## cherylim

He's a good looking sulcata. Hopefully he comes from a home where he's being missed.


----------



## sibi

Poor sully! I can't stand to see an animal so amazing as this one to be suffering like that. If you have to take him to a vet, could you let us know what it costs to fix him, if it can be done? Perhaps a few of us can help with the cost of his bill. I'll PM you.



emysemys said:


> This lovely male sulcata was found in Selma, CA just wandering the streets. He has a skinned spot on his chin and the seam across the middle from under arm to under arm (where a hinge would be on a box turtle) is broken. It is weeping a bit of fluid. His back legs don't want to work well. My guess is that he was either hit by a car or took a tumble out of the back of a truck and landed on his gular. He weighs about 100lbs, so landing from a high place would not be a good thing.
> 
> He came to me from an employee at the Department of Fish and Game. This guy kept him for about a week (he has a very young sulcata himself), then realized the tortoise requires some vet care so turned him in to me. When the guy first got the tortoise it wouldn't use its back legs at all. He uses them a bit now, so I'm guessing that maybe it involves some sort of bruising in the spine area.
> 
> I'm keeping him in a small area to keep him from doing too much walking. I have an ad running for a week in the paper's classified lost and found section. Hopefully I can find his owner before I have to outlay too much for vet care.




That's exactly what I'm fixing to do. Thanks.


cherylim said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fear that my kidneys will fail, or that my leg will be amputated. I'm to young for this. I want to be around to see my babies have babies. It seems that no matter what I do now, I'm on a disaster course. If anyone ate like I'm eating now, you'd lose 10 lbs a week. But, that doesn't seem to have any affect on my health. It's frustrating!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not request to see the doctor early, to get the pump working right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oops, Insanity is a set of work out DVDs it is really intense cardio. It was another 3am infomercial purchase. So now I am stuck doing it for 60 days and it is really hard!
> 
> 
> Jacqui are you an insulin dependent diabetic?
> Diabetes is the one virus I fear because my children are immune compromised and take Asthma meds and steroids they are prone to contracting it which would seriously complicate their current treatment.







cherylim said:


> You're doing Insanity, Erin? Wow!
> 
> My weight loss is going well at the moment. Hard to believe I've been trying to reach my goal for three years now, but I will get there. I'm still constantly learning.
> 
> Desperate to finally get myself a Fitbit, now. I've got my digital camera on eBay, and as soon as someone bids on it I'll get myself one. Just need to hope somebody DOES bid on it. It has one watcher at the moment.
> 
> I've wanted a Fitbit for a few years, but they were so expensive when I first looked. Now, I can justify the cost. My camera is AMAZING and whoever bids will be getting a GREAT deal on it, but getting people to notice it and getting that across is the difficult part.
> 
> It's only an 8.1MP camera, and up against all the other cameras it probably doesn't look as good but it has amazing image quality, it's so quick and easy to use and I'm throwing in a memory card that holds 21,000+ photographs. Hope someone is interested. 4 days left.





sibi said:


> Poor sully! I can't stand to see an animal so amazing as this one to be suffering like that. If you have to take him to a vet, could you let us know what it costs to fix him, if it can be done? Perhaps a few of us can help with the cost of his bill. I'll PM you.
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lovely male sulcata was found in Selma, CA just wandering the streets. He has a skinned spot on his chin and the seam across the middle from under arm to under arm (where a hinge would be on a box turtle) is broken. It is weeping a bit of fluid. His back legs don't want to work well. My guess is that he was either hit by a car or took a tumble out of the back of a truck and landed on his gular. He weighs about 100lbs, so landing from a high place would not be a good thing.
> 
> He came to me from an employee at the Department of Fish and Game. This guy kept him for about a week (he has a very young sulcata himself), then realized the tortoise requires some vet care so turned him in to me. When the guy first got the tortoise it wouldn't use its back legs at all. He uses them a bit now, so I'm guessing that maybe it involves some sort of bruising in the spine area.
> 
> I'm keeping him in a small area to keep him from doing too much walking. I have an ad running for a week in the paper's classified lost and found section. Hopefully I can find his owner before I have to outlay too much for vet care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm fixing to do. Thanks.
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fear that my kidneys will fail, or that my leg will be amputated. I'm to young for this. I want to be around to see my babies have babies. It seems that no matter what I do now, I'm on a disaster course. If anyone ate like I'm eating now, you'd lose 10 lbs a week. But, that doesn't seem to have any affect on my health. It's frustrating!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you not request to see the doctor early, to get the pump working right?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Yes, I will pitch in to cover your costs if you have to get vet care for us.


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you, everyone who has offered to help with vet care. The vet is a friend of mine and she only charges me what it costs her, so I get a very good deal from her. Plus, she's a mobile vet and comes to the house. Win, win all the way around.


----------



## sibi

Wow! I need one of those friends Good to know that this tort will be taken care of because Yvonne has him!


Hay, Jacqui, where did you go? Hi Kerryann, my name is Sylvia (sibi is my username).


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

awww poor sully! I really hope he wasn't "dumped". sounds like you have a few little critters who need to be nursed back to health. They are lucky to have you.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hay, Jacqui, where did you go?



I was asked to rehome a Russian, so I went and got her. She was suppose to be "healthy" well among other things, she seems to have a prolapse. I will post pictures in a bit. I have never dealt with this, so it's going to be a learning experience. Right now I have cleaned it off as well as I can and have soaking. I stopped on the way home and bought sugar and seran wrap. I am hoping I can correct it with in home remedies, but I kinda have this fear that's not going to work. The thin outside layer is a tan color, bright pink under. *fingers crossed* because she seems like a sweet girl, but a Vet right now is not something I even want to think about.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui are you an insulin dependent diabetic?



No, I was on pills a couple of years ago, but got my numbers where I wanted them by diet and exercise. I learned that for me, stress is a huge factor and right now my stress level is still high, but down with Jeff being back on the road finally this week.

The good news on Jeff is that by tomorrow, he should have his chemo pills in hand!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Doesn't matter to me, food is food as long as its not sushi.



 I like that one!


Yvonne looks like he is a handful. He looks nice, you would hope his owners want him back.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> Thank you, everyone who has offered to help with vet care. The vet is a friend of mine and she only charges me what it costs her, so I get a very good deal from her. Plus, she's a mobile vet and comes to the house. Win, win all the way around.



That is so awesome. I was going to see if my vet would do home visits for the future of my collection. 



sibi said:


> Wow! I need one of those friends Good to know that this tort will be taken care of because Yvonne has him!
> 
> 
> Hay, Jacqui, where did you go? Hi Kerryann, my name is Sylvia (sibi is my username).





Sorry my quote of your post was horribly written but it is nice to know peoples names.  
Today's weather has been good and it has been a good day so far. I have accomplished much and I haven't eaten very many calories.. so today is a win.

Erin, the insanity program is great. My kid used it and went from being 132lbs to 116 in a matter of 4 weeks. She looks great too. I want to do it but I have been doing a lot of exercise plans that work for my husband too. After two back surgeries the types of exercises he can do is a bit limited. I can't believe the results from that program. My kid has a situation now (six pack)!! So she didn't just lose weight but she added a lot of toned muscle. Her arms are fierce too. Keep up the great work because the results are real!! 




Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay, Jacqui, where did you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked to rehome a Russian, so I went and got her. She was suppose to be "healthy" well among other things, she seems to have a prolapse. I will post pictures in a bit. I have never dealt with this, so it's going to be a learning experience. Right now I have cleaned it off as well as I can and have soaking. I stopped on the way home and bought sugar and seran wrap. I am hoping I can correct it with in home remedies, but I kinda have this fear that's not going to work. The thin outside layer is a tan color, bright pink under. *fingers crossed* because she seems like a sweet girl, but a Vet right now is not something I even want to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui are you an insulin dependent diabetic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I was on pills a couple of years ago, but got my numbers where I wanted them by diet and exercise. I learned that for me, stress is a huge factor and right now my stress level is still high, but down with Jeff being back on the road finally this week.
> 
> The good news on Jeff is that by tomorrow, he should have his chemo pills in hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter to me, food is food as long as its not sushi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that one!
> 
> 
> Yvonne looks like he is a handful. He looks nice, you would hope his owners want him back.
Click to expand...






Aww that poor little darling. At least she has you now to help her out.  
I also had type 2 diabetes after I gained so much weight when I had my heart troubles. I have completely reversed it through diet and exercise. It is good that you remedied it naturally instead of just taking the pills. I have seen very few people that treat the cause instead of continuing to take the pills and ending up insulin dependent in the long run. What you have accomplished is truly uncommon (in my world at least) and amazing!
Good news on Jeff. You must be so excited.


----------



## ijmccollum

Kerryann said:


> I have to say that I have always loved the nerdy boys..


Yeh, my friend loves the nerdy boys too. And of course they all love her, in addition to a bad boy that she really needs to give the boot.

Yvonne and Jacqui, hope your new charges recover well and quickly.

I think we are officially halfway thru the study, just one more weekend.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ello' jeez it was so hard to drop the H off of hello. I had to delete and re type it a bunch of times because auto correct really wanted it spelled correctly. I won this round autocorrect (insert maniacal laughter). 
I am totally depressed I called to schedule and oil delivery and they said that they cannot come this week, which I don't care about. The reason they cannot come is because on Friday we are getting between 6 and 26 inches of snow. Ugh, I am so ready for Spring! 

Yvonne, I would love to take that Sulcara if I lived near you. Frankly, I would love to live by you!! You are lucky to have a mobile vet friend. I had the vet come to the house one time when Sid was not taking his meds and I got a huge bill that included her gas mileage!

Jacqui, I am glad you got your diabetes under control! That is great! 
Cherylim, that story about your mom is pretty scary and I am glad you were not hurt inutero!




ijmccollum said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I have always loved the nerdy boys..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, my friend loves the nerdy boys too. And of course they all love her, in addition to a bad boy that she really needs to give the boot.
> 
> Yvonne and Jacqui, hope your new charges recover well and quickly.
> 
> I think we are officially halfway thru the study, just one more weekend.
Click to expand...


I love the bad boy's. But my bad boy just turned out to be a geek with tattoos.


Kerryann, Thanks for telling me about Insanity! That is really motivating and I have not done it yet today but you just motivated me to start!!


----------



## cherylim

I'm candle-making again! 

Seeing both my aunts this Saturday. One requested a coconut scented candle a few weeks ago, so I made that and it's been sitting in our house. She also wanted me to make some soy wax melts, and requested baby powder scent.

The other aunt apparently likes candles as well, so I got in touch the other day and asked her if she wanted one. She's requested lemon.

I'm making her lemon candle now, and when that's done I can move on to making soy wax melts. I'll do some baby powder ones, some chocolate cookie ones and some black cherry ones to try out all three new scents, and I'll probably put some on my Etsy shop and give my aunts one of each.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui: You can get the prolapse all oily with mineral oil, then gently try to push it back in. You just push parts at a time, like an edge. Then once you get it in, you have to keep it in. If you have a wide rubber band handy, you can push the prolapse in, then holding the tail off to one side, wrap the rubber band around the shell front to back, holding the tail off to one side. You can't leave this on too long, because the tortoise can't use the cloacal opening for other unmentionable things, but all you need is to hold it in for maybe a half hour, to give it time to relax and shrink and go back where it belongs.

The most important part of the equation is to figure out why this happened in the first place. If she's egg bound, or has stones, or is constipated, it is just going to happen again until the problem is fixed.

Erin: I'd love for you to be able to take this tortoise. Can't you send Rob over to pick him up?


----------



## Jacqui

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-614656.html#pid614656




Kerryann said:


> I also had type 2 diabetes after I gained so much weight when I had my heart troubles. I have completely reversed it through diet and exercise. It is good that you remedied it naturally instead of just taking the pills. I have seen very few people that treat the cause instead of continuing to take the pills and ending up insulin dependent in the long run. What you have accomplished is truly uncommon (in my world at least) and amazing!



Thing is with the whole Jeff thing, exercise stopped, food became good yummy food and comfort type items, and stress went out the window. I started using his test kit and found I was now up higher then ever (250). Jeff left for a weekend and my numbers dropped 100 pts. Jeff came back and they went back to the 250 range. Jeff took the kit with him when he left so I am not sure where my numbers are. It's hard getting back into not eating the foods I crave or going for the longer walks again. Stress has come down, however.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Jacqui: You can get the prolapse all oily with mineral oil, then gently try to push it back in. You just push parts at a time, like an edge. Then once you get it in, you have to keep it in. If you have a wide rubber band handy, you can push the prolapse in, then holding the tail off to one side, wrap the rubber band around the shell front to back, holding the tail off to one side. You can't leave this on too long, because the tortoise can't use the cloacal opening for other unmentionable things, but all you need is to hold it in for maybe a half hour, to give it time to relax and shrink and go back where it belongs.
> 
> The most important part of the equation is to figure out why this happened in the first place. If she's egg bound, or has stones, or is constipated, it is just going to happen again until the problem is fixed.
> 
> Erin: I'd love for you to be able to take this tortoise. Can't you send Rob over to pick him up?


I wish I could just send Rob!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ello' jeez it was so hard to drop the H off of hello. I had to delete and re type it a bunch of times because auto correct really wanted it spelled correctly. I won this round autocorrect (insert maniacal laughter).
> I am totally depressed I called to schedule and oil delivery and they said that they cannot come this week, which I don't care about. The reason they cannot come is because on Friday we are getting between 6 and 26 inches of snow. Ugh, I am so ready for Spring!
> 
> Yvonne, I would love to take that Sulcara if I lived near you. Frankly, I would love to live by you!! You are lucky to have a mobile vet friend. I had the vet come to the house one time when Sid was not taking his meds and I got a huge bill that included her gas mileage!
> 
> Jacqui, I am glad you got your diabetes under control! That is great!
> Cherylim, that story about your mom is pretty scary and I am glad you were not hurt inutero!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I have always loved the nerdy boys..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, my friend loves the nerdy boys too. And of course they all love her, in addition to a bad boy that she really needs to give the boot.
> 
> Yvonne and Jacqui, hope your new charges recover well and quickly.
> 
> I think we are officially halfway thru the study, just one more weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the bad boy's. But my bad boy just turned out to be a geek with tattoos.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, Thanks for telling me about Insanity! That is really motivating and I have not done it yet today but you just motivated me to start!!
Click to expand...





Before I started dating mikey I declared to my best friend that I now liked bad boys. She was like no way.. you think a bad boy is a doctor with a tattoo or lawyer with longer hair, you would never ever really date a really bad boy. After our talk I realized she was right. I like my mens a little geeky and smart with an edge. Mike has his fro (sometimes) and his rough manner.. so he's sort of a bad boy in his own non bad boy way. 
I figured that would motivate you. After I saw her last I thought about doing it. I have it on my media server.



Jacqui said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-614656.html#pid614656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also had type 2 diabetes after I gained so much weight when I had my heart troubles. I have completely reversed it through diet and exercise. It is good that you remedied it naturally instead of just taking the pills. I have seen very few people that treat the cause instead of continuing to take the pills and ending up insulin dependent in the long run. What you have accomplished is truly uncommon (in my world at least) and amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is with the whole Jeff thing, exercise stopped, food became good yummy food and comfort type items, and stress went out the window. I started using his test kit and found I was now up higher then ever (250). Jeff left for a weekend and my numbers dropped 100 pts. Jeff came back and they went back to the 250 range. Jeff took the kit with him when he left so I am not sure where my numbers are. It's hard getting back into not eating the foods I crave or going for the longer walks again. Stress has come down, however.
Click to expand...




I know, it's so hard with all you have been going through. The stress eating is something I have to fight everyday so I know how it is to feel the cravings and the demotivation. It is good that you get breaks from the sugar levels though. You are such a fighter. I don't know you outside of TFO but it comes through in your personality.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Omg, Insanity is.... Insane! It goes by day so Wednesday is high intensity cardio interval training. I hate Wednesdays and am scared what tomorrows work out is!! The good news is I kicked Rob's butt!! I am in way better shape than him! 

Jacqui, how is the Russian doing?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The good news is I kicked Rob's butt!! I am in way better shape than him!
> 
> Jacqui, how is the Russian doing?



Way to go Erin! 

She is fine, she loves her food and hates her soaking.  If it wasn't for the prolapse she would be a perfect girl.


----------



## Kerryann

I just got done soaking bettuce and posted up pictures of her one year review. It was amazing when I went back and found her pictures from when we first got her.  Russians are the toughest little creatures. Thank god the woman who had her gave her up because she was going desperately wrong and probably would have died.


----------



## tortadise

Hello everyone. What happened to david (dmmj) and mark (madkins007)? Have not seen them in a while.


----------



## sibi

It figures, I missed you all. After my sugar lows this morning, I took a nap and before I knew it, it was time to feed the babies. Then, the sun came out, and I put them outside to soak up some rays. All of a sudden I decided to polish some shoes, watch clothing, and wash my floors. I forgot to eat and when I started to get dizzy, i took my sugar levels again and it was 64. I can't keep going like this! To bring my sugars up in a hurry I drank 3 bottles of mocha Starbucks and some crackers. Boy, that was smart:-S Anyway, Jacqui, I hope you can get that thing back in her. My aquatic turtle had a prolapse when she laid her egg. I about had a cow myself when I saw that thing. I called a vet in the middle of the night only to find that he knew nothing about reptiles. I had to drive 160+ miles to see a specialist. He had a colleague fly in from Texas to do the surgery. That was 15 years ago. I hope you can do this w/o a vet.
if i get up early like today, I'll catch up with you all again. Oh, hello Kelly.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tortadise said:


> Hello everyone. What happened to david (dmmj) and mark (madkins007)? Have not seen them in a while.



Madkins007 is still on but not as much and doesn't post as much. DMMJ's mom was injured really badly in a fall and he has not been on really since.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. What happened to david (dmmj) and mark (madkins007)? Have not seen them in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madkins007 is still on but not as much and doesn't post as much. DMMJ's mom was injured really badly in a fall and he has not been on really since.
Click to expand...


Yep most of the Mods are currently dealing with real life issues and can't be with us as much. Hopefully they will be back very soon.




sibi said:


> It figures, I missed you all. After my sugar lows this morning, I took a nap and before I knew it, it was time to feed the babies. Then, the sun came out, and I put them outside to soak up some rays. All of a sudden I decided to polish some shoes, watch clothing, and wash my floors. I forgot to eat and when I started to get dizzy, i took my sugar levels again and it was 64. I can't keep going like this! To bring my sugars up in a hurry I drank 3 bottles of mocha Starbucks and some crackers. Boy, that was smart:-S Anyway, Jacqui, I hope you can get that thing back in her. My aquatic turtle had a prolapse when she laid her egg. I about had a cow myself when I saw that thing. I called a vet in the middle of the night only to find that he knew nothing about reptiles. I had to drive 160+ miles to see a specialist. He had a colleague fly in from Texas to do the surgery. That was 15 years ago. I hope you can do this w/o a vet.
> if i get up early like today, I'll catch up with you all again. Oh, hello Kelly.



You know if we mixed our blood, I bet we could make a good reading!  We are going to give it a try without a Vet. I just wish I knew why she had the problem to start with.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey Mrs. C. Watching the and they say you're gonna get hit with a fair amount of snow. Big storm comingâ€¦generator tested and ready to fire up?


â€œnews" was supposed to be in there.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. What happened to david (dmmj) and mark (madkins007)? Have not seen them in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madkins007 is still on but not as much and doesn't post as much. DMMJ's mom was injured really badly in a fall and he has not been on really since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep most of the Mods are currently dealing with real life issues and can't be with us as much. Hopefully they will be back very soon.
Click to expand...




It's good for the remaining mods that we are all pretty well behaved.  Unlike our tortoises


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey Mrs. C. Watching the and they say you're gonna get hit with a fair amount of snow. Big storm comingâ€¦generator tested and ready to fire up?
> 
> 
> â€œnews" was supposed to be in there.





Yes thanks, we are ready. They said it could drop 6-26 inches so we are prepared for the worst.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. C. Watching the and they say you're gonna get hit with a fair amount of snow. Big storm comingâ€¦generator tested and ready to fire up?
> 
> 
> â€œnews" was supposed to be in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thanks, we are ready. They said it could drop 6-26 inches so we are prepared for the worst.
Click to expand...




Dang I sure hope not the 26". How far up is this storm going and when are you getting it?

Bright side is now you may have enough snow to use the food coloring on! 


Dang just checked one of Maine's forecast (where Jeff will be this weekend) and they say 6-24 too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. C. Watching the and they say you're gonna get hit with a fair amount of snow. Big storm comingâ€¦generator tested and ready to fire up?
> 
> 
> â€œnews" was supposed to be in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thanks, we are ready. They said it could drop 6-26 inches so we are prepared for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I sure hope not the 26". How far up is this storm going and when are you getting it?
> 
> Bright side is now you may have enough snow to use the food coloring on!
Click to expand...



True, and I am making more "ice ballz" (patent and trademark pending )and using
Glitter this time!! Oh, i forgot to post pics of how they all came out. They were really cool!!


----------



## Jacqui

but the snow is going to bury them! Wow if that snow is heavy and you get the amount it says you could, there could sure be a heck of a lot of damage.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It is a really fast moving storm it is going to dump all this snow from Fri- Sat. And hopefully weaken by the time it gets to Jeff. Another good thing is the Northeast has gotten some strange warm days which has allowed our previous snow to melt so this won't be as bad as it usually is when we already have two feet of snow.


No, that amount is not that unusual here. We have had really bad storms and hurricanes in the last two years that knocked down a ton of trees and a lot of people including me had a lot of trees taken down as a precaution. We are tough northerners and we are ready. I will be at a hockey tournament on Saturday


----------



## sibi

I have a sister who lives in Simsbury. Is she going to be hit big there? Jacqui, you know that dead area has to be removed, right? What are your plans?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I have a sister who lives in Simsbury. Is she going to be hit big there?



Um... That may or may not be where I live...so yes!


----------



## Kerryann

This guy at work did something really cool yesterday. He is from Israel. He read this story yesterday and left work to go home and get gloves to take it down. This abandoned landmark is in a bad area so he was risking his life to do what's right. He showed up and another guy was there doing the same thing. They worked together and got it down. He was so angry that the lawyer (Jewish) knew it was there and didn't get off his butt to take it down.
http://m.freep.com/localnews/article?a=2013130204087&f=1232&ref=search


----------



## Jacqui

This is interesting. Simsbury huh? Shhh I won't tell anybody.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> This is interesting. Simsbury huh? Shhh I won't tell anybody.



Of all the places....


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is a really fast moving storm it is going to dump all this snow from Fri- Sat. And hopefully weaken by the time it gets to Jeff. Another good thing is the Northeast has gotten some strange warm days which has allowed our previous snow to melt so this won't be as bad as it usually is when we already have two feet of snow.
> 
> 
> No, that amount is not that unusual here. We have had really bad storms and hurricanes in the last two years that knocked down a ton of trees and a lot of people including me had a lot of trees taken down as a precaution. We are tough northerners and we are ready. I will be at a hockey tournament on Saturday





That is a lot of snow. We got a warning too but I didn't look to see how much. Now I am wigging. I am supposed to be in Whitehouse Ohio Saturday in a parade :/


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> This guy at work did something really cool yesterday. He is from Israel. He read this story yesterday and left work to go home and get gloves to take it down. This abandoned landmark is in a bad area so he was risking his life to do what's right. He showed up and another guy was there doing the same thing. They worked together and got it down. He was so angry that the lawyer (Jewish) knew it was there and didn't get off his butt to take it down.
> http://m.freep.com/localnews/article?a=2013130204087&f=1232&ref=search



Maybe the lawyer was leaving it to make his own kind of statement? Glad the two guys took it down. Kudos to them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy at work did something really cool yesterday. He is from Israel. He read this story yesterday and left work to go home and get gloves to take it down. This abandoned landmark is in a bad area so he was risking his life to do what's right. He showed up and another guy was there doing the same thing. They worked together and got it down. He was so angry that the lawyer (Jewish) knew it was there and didn't get off his butt to take it down.
> http://m.freep.com/localnews/article?a=2013130204087&f=1232&ref=search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the lawyer was leaving it to make his own kind of statement? Glad the two guys took it down. Kudos to them.
Click to expand...


That is horrible, glad someone took it down!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

all this talk of snow makes me really hope it does not get cold again here!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. Simsbury huh? Shhh I won't tell anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the places....
Click to expand...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkypf1aLi_Y


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a really fast moving storm it is going to dump all this snow from Fri- Sat. And hopefully weaken by the time it gets to Jeff. Another good thing is the Northeast has gotten some strange warm days which has allowed our previous snow to melt so this won't be as bad as it usually is when we already have two feet of snow.
> 
> 
> No, that amount is not that unusual here. We have had really bad storms and hurricanes in the last two years that knocked down a ton of trees and a lot of people including me had a lot of trees taken down as a precaution. We are tough northerners and we are ready. I will be at a hockey tournament on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of snow. We got a warning too but I didn't look to see how much. Now I am wigging. I am supposed to be in Whitehouse Ohio Saturday in a parade :/
Click to expand...




A parade for what?


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> all this talk of snow makes me really hope it does not get cold again here!



What do you call cold?


----------



## tortadise

Wow. I just watched the weather channel. You guys are getting pounded with snow. Were supposr to get a gulf warm air and tornadoes. Mmmmm warm weather. Been 60s at night and 70s during the day. Couldnt imagine all that snow. Its almost time to put all the torts outside.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Maybe the lawyer was leaving it to make his own kind of statement? Glad the two guys took it down. Kudos to them.



Mike was wondering if someone was making some horribly thought out but not intentionally intimidating statement on our society.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am wigging. I am supposed to be in Whitehouse Ohio Saturday in a parade :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A parade for what?
Click to expand...


Yeah what she asked! 




tortadise said:


> Wow. I just watched the weather channel. You guys are getting pounded with snow. Were supposr to get a gulf warm air and tornadoes. Mmmmm warm weather. Been 60s at night and 70s during the day. Couldnt imagine all that snow. Its almost time to put all the torts outside.



I'd take the snow over tornadoes myself.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. Simsbury huh? Shhh I won't tell anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the places....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkypf1aLi_Y
Click to expand...

 sure is!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Yeah what she asked!



Winterfest is the big event in Whitehouse apparently. We are in an Ohio rock crawling club


----------



## Jacqui

You know Erin, you could skip all that snow and take a short  drive to Yvonne's and pick up that tortoise. Snow would be all gone by the time you got back.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

tortadise said:


> Wow. I just watched the weather channel. You guys are getting pounded with snow. Were supposr to get a gulf warm air and tornadoes. Mmmmm warm weather. Been 60s at night and 70s during the day. Couldnt imagine all that snow. Its almost time to put all the torts outside.



Sadly, I cannot imagine green grass and leaves on trees.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> all this talk of snow makes me really hope it does not get cold again here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call cold?
Click to expand...


anything below 60  

im a baby when it comes to cold... but I can work in the garden in triple digits and hardly feel it!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> You know Erin, you could skip all that snow and take a short  drive to Yvonne's and pick up that tortoise. Snow would be all gone by the time you got back.



If they would give the tort the seat next to mine, I would consider it.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> anything below 60
> 
> im a baby when it comes to cold... but I can work in the garden in triple digits and hardly feel it!



See right now 60 is a heat wave here. I can't take the heat. I keep thinking each year I need to breakdown and get AC.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

ahhh what happened to amazon! they are charging sales tax for AZ customers now! so not cool!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Erin, you could skip all that snow and take a short  drive to Yvonne's and pick up that tortoise. Snow would be all gone by the time you got back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they would give the tort the seat next to mine, I would consider it.
Click to expand...


If your driving, it could sit next to you. Might be a little messy however. 




Melly-n-shorty said:


> ahhh what happened to amazon! they are charging sales tax for AZ customers now! so not cool!



Sounds like your moving out of the stone age and becoming true American citizens.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Erin, you could skip all that snow and take a short  drive to Yvonne's and pick up that tortoise. Snow would be all gone by the time you got back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they would give the tort the seat next to mine, I would consider it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your driving, it could sit next to you. Might be a little messy however.
Click to expand...


Cars, the best tortoise laxative


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> anything below 60
> 
> im a baby when it comes to cold... but I can work in the garden in triple digits and hardly feel it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See right now 60 is a heat wave here. I can't take the heat. I keep thinking each year I need to breakdown and get AC.
Click to expand...

ok you can call me a wimp till summer then we will trade places


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cars, the best tortoise laxative



 So true




Melly-n-shorty said:


> ok you can call me a wimp till summer then we will trade places



It would be bad form (and against TFO rules) for me to call you names....

























wimp


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Erin, you could skip all that snow and take a short  drive to Yvonne's and pick up that tortoise. Snow would be all gone by the time you got back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they would give the tort the seat next to mine, I would consider it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your driving, it could sit next to you. Might be a little messy however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh what happened to amazon! they are charging sales tax for AZ customers now! so not cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like your moving out of the stone age and becoming true American citizens.
Click to expand...




yea right... I found my K9 glucosamine some place else with no sales tax and 2 dollars less with shipping.... GO ME!

amazon only charges sales tax for 9 states int he US.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> yea right... I found my K9 glucosamine some place else with no sales tax and 2 dollars less with shipping.... GO ME!
> 
> amazon only charges sales tax for 9 states int he US.



I heart Amazon


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

lol!!!!! ooooo im telling.... oh wait i dont even know who to tell!


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> amazon only charges sales tax for 9 states int he US.



That's interesting, which ones? Are those states they have actual warehouses in?




Melly-n-shorty said:


> lol!!!!! ooooo im telling.... oh wait i dont even know who to tell!



*puts duct tape over Mel's mouth*


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> lol!!!!! ooooo im telling.... oh wait i dont even know who to tell!



I do a ton of subscribe and saves.


----------



## sibi

I don't understand some people today. That sign was placed in every concentration camp in Poland and Germany. I visited a camp in Germany, Dachau, and the gate had those words on it. It was bone-chilling to see. The lawyer, what do you expect? He's a lawyer! Despicable!!!



Kerryann said:


> This guy at work did something really cool yesterday. He is from Israel. He read this story yesterday and left work to go home and get gloves to take it down. This abandoned landmark is in a bad area so he was risking his life to do what's right. He showed up and another guy was there doing the same thing. They worked together and got it down. He was so angry that the lawyer (Jewish) knew it was there and didn't get off his butt to take it down.
> http://m.freep.com/localnews/article?a=2013130204087&f=1232&ref=search


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazon only charges sales tax for 9 states int he US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, which ones? Are those states they have actual warehouses in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!!!! ooooo im telling.... oh wait i dont even know who to tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *puts duct tape over Mel's mouth*
Click to expand...




some of them are... and some are because the state made a big stink! AZ made a big stink. maybe if our sharif didnt spend tons of money on a stupid tank they wouldn't be so needy for a cut of amazon sales tax!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have stood outside the Haulacost museum in D.C. so many times but have never have gone in. I just dont know if i could take it but i feel duty bound to see everything. Maybe this year...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

and I will eat the duck tape off my face! 

thank you for the small world you tube video, now i no longer have jingle bells stuck in my head... jingle bells is my daughters favorite song right now... I really need to get the radio in my car fixed!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I don't understand some people today. That sign was placed in every concentration camp in Poland and Germany. I visited a camp in Germany, Dachau, and the gate had those words on it. It was bone-chilling to see. The lawyer, what do you expect? He's a lawyer! Despicable!!!



I was horrified. We have a huge Jewish population here and a lot of holocaust survivors. I have to hope in my heart it was just a bad planned commentary and not some hate crime.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> maybe if our sharif didnt spend tons of money on a stupid tank they wouldn't be so needy for a cut of amazon sales tax!



A tank? Are you guys planning on being invaded? :0




Melly-n-shorty said:


> and I will eat the duck tape off my face!
> 
> thank you for the small world you tube video, now i no longer have jingle bells stuck in my head... jingle bells is my daughters favorite song right now... I really need to get the radio in my car fixed!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PgNPc-iFW8


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have stood outside the Haulacost museum in D.C. so many times but have never have gone in. I just dont know if i could take it but i feel duty bound to see everything. Maybe this year...



We have one near our house. It used to be part of the Jewish community center right by our house. We went last year and took Mikes parents. It was chilling, horrible, historical, and interesting. The worst part was the videos and pictures but I think we should all know the history. History had repeated itself many times since all around the world and recently in darfur 




Melly-n-shorty said:


> some of them are... and some are because the state made a big stink! AZ made a big stink. maybe if our sharif didnt spend tons of money on a stupid tank they wouldn't be so needy for a cut of amazon sales tax!



I want a tank!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I want a tank!!



You know I could be nasty and say something about you being tanked often enough, but I won't.  Of course if you took it out on your rock crawlings thingies then you could be tanked in a tank.   *runs for cover*

In all seriousness I can just picture you in a tank.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have a tank. Well it is a deuce and a half but still pretty cool.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> You know I could be nasty and say something about you being tanked often enough, but I won't.  Of course if you took it out on your rock crawlings thingies then you could be tanked in a tank.   *runs for cover*
> 
> In all seriousness I can just picture you in a tank.



I was in a Jeep with tank tracks but didn't have a huge gun on the front 
I would love a tank. Now you all know what to get me for my birthday ha 
I have given up drinking until I drink again


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would seem prudent not to buy your tank in AZ through amazon.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would seem prudent not to buy your tank in AZ through amazon.



There he is....


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have a tank. Well it is a deuce and a half but still pretty cool.



Omg do you put your car in the back and haul it around? I am so jealous!!!! Crazy
I want pictures please


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I was in a Jeep with tank tracks but didn't have a huge gun on the front
> I would love a tank. Now you all know what to get me for my birthday ha
> I have given up drinking until I drink again



so for your birthday your wanting a huge gun on front?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if our sharif didnt spend tons of money on a stupid tank they wouldn't be so needy for a cut of amazon sales tax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tank? Are you guys planning on being invaded? :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I will eat the duck tape off my face!
> 
> thank you for the small world you tube video, now i no longer have jingle bells stuck in my head... jingle bells is my daughters favorite song right now... I really need to get the radio in my car fixed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PgNPc-iFW8
Click to expand...




I have no idea why we have a tank... it says "sheriff Arpaios war on drugs" on the side


and that is just mean!!!! 

*sings*
around the corner and under a tree
sgt major said to me 
who would marry you
i would like to know
because every time i see your face
it makes me want to go
around the corner and under a tree
sgt major said to me 
who would marry you
i would like to know
because every time i see your face
it makes me want to go
around the corner and under a tree
sgt major said to me 
who would marry you
i would like to know
because every time i see your face
it makes me want to go


thats right... its a song that doesn't end  it repeats in your head FOREVER!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> so for your birthday your wanting a huge gun on front?



Yes.. Wait... ?? Yes


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It would seem prudent not to buy your tank in AZ through amazon.



but then she would have to pay tax.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a Jeep with tank tracks but didn't have a huge gun on the front
> I would love a tank. Now you all know what to get me for my birthday ha
> I have given up drinking until I drink again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so for your birthday your wanting a huge gun on front?
Click to expand...


cant.... stop... laughing.... OMG!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> so for your birthday your wanting a huge gun on front?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. Wait... ?? Yes
Click to expand...


*tries to look innocent*


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> *tries to look innocent*



Tries


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We've got a warm trend coming up. With sun no less!


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> and that is just mean!!!!



Now your getting to know the real me. 

http://www.last.fm/music/Frank+Sinatra/_/Jingle+Bells


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tank. Well it is a deuce and a half but still pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg do you put your car in the back and haul it around? I am so jealous!!!! Crazy
> I want pictures please
Click to expand...


No, my husband used to be really into air soft and started a huge group of men that would play air soft but also kind of base it on Vietnam war. they would hold these huge events and try to make it as real as possible. Rob goes all out for his hobbies so that's how we ended up with it. He and this board he created also rented a helicopter (and someone who knew how to fly it) for one their "events". Now he iis about 6 hobbies past that but we are peppers too so it stayed.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got a warm trend coming up. With sun no less!
> 
> View attachment 37477



Did you move or something?


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> cant.... stop... laughing.... OMG!



Me too
I should be sleeping but having too much fun.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> We've got a warm trend coming up. With sun no less!



I'd take that


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> *tries to look innocent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tries
Click to expand...


Well heck it got Mel laughing.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

ok i better go fold the laundry... and sing jingle bells... and get to bed. My kid wore my brain out today. i am so frazzled my face hurts.


night night TFO


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> No, my husband used to be really into air soft and started a huge group of men that would play air soft but also kind of base it on Vietnam war. they would hold these huge events and try to make it as real as possible. Rob goes all out for his hobbies so that's how we ended up with it. He and this board he created also rented a helicopter (and someone who knew how to fly it) for one their "events". Now he iis about 6 hobbies past that but we are peppers too so it stayed.



Peppers or preppers 
We are preppers too to some extent. We have a food hoard and protection. Oh I have a bug out plan. I am taking my dogs and torts if I bug out. 
A lot of jeepers have old military trucks and they always make me giddy.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> ok i better go fold the laundry... and sing jingle bells... and get to bed. My kid wore my brain out today. i am so frazzled my face hurts.
> 
> 
> night night TFO





Night Mel!


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> ok i better go fold the laundry... and sing jingle bells... and get to bed. My kid wore my brain out today. i am so frazzled my face hurts.
> 
> 
> night night TFO





I have to go to bed too. I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Jacqui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvCTaccEkMI




Kerryann said:


> I have to go to bed too. I have a lot of work to do.



That just sounds bad Kerryann.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my husband used to be really into air soft and started a huge group of men that would play air soft but also kind of base it on Vietnam war. they would hold these huge events and try to make it as real as possible. Rob goes all out for his hobbies so that's how we ended up with it. He and this board he created also rented a helicopter (and someone who knew how to fly it) for one their "events". Now he iis about 6 hobbies past that but we are peppers too so it stayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peppers or preppers
> We are preppers too to some extent. We have a food hoard and protection. Oh I have a bug out plan. I am taking my dogs and torts if I bug out.
> A lot of jeepers have old military trucks and they always make me giddy.
Click to expand...


We are preppers, damn auto correct! It does not hurt to be prepared.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Did you move or something?



Nope. I've been standing outside with spray cans trying get this global warming thing going I've heard so much about.


(Too soon since Gore lost the election?)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh man, I wanted to have my 3,000th post say something special but I got post crazy and forgot


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now that's funny.


What was the post?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh man, I wanted to have my 3,000th post say something special but I got post crazy and forgot



 Sorry, but atleast to us all yor posts are special.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now that's funny.
> 
> 
> What was the post?





I found it and it was lame!




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I wanted to have my 3,000th post say something special but I got post crazy and forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but atleast to us all yor posts are special.
Click to expand...


Haha, that is so nice


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's what I was goons sayâ€¦special.


goons? Gonna.


Was it your dog poop laced with heartworm meds. are bad for tortoises post?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's what I was goons sayâ€¦special.
> 
> 
> goons? Gonna.





I am on my iPad and it keeps doubling the letter 'I'. Sooo annoying!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's your finger doing that. Everyone always blames the technology.


So is everyone ready for that astroid that's going to fly past earth, (10,700 miles) on the 15?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's your finger doing that. Everyone always blames the technology.



Test... Nice nice nice nice fight. Holy cow you are right. When I paid more attention and slowed downit did not happen.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> That's what I was goons sayâ€¦special.
> 
> 
> goons? Gonna.
> 
> 
> Was it your dog poop laced with heartworm meds. are bad for tortoises post?






No, crap now I think that post is super lame too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Slowing down works for the space bar as wellâ€¦LOL


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's your finger doing that. Everyone always blames the technology.
> 
> 
> So is everyone ready for that astroid that's going to fly past earth, (10,700 miles) on the 15?





No, my daughter isn't and apparently one is going to hit us and end life as we know it in 2035, according to her.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Slowing down works for the space bar as wellâ€¦LOL



Dear football, please come back and make Cowboy Mustache nice again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I though it was good information. I'd've never known. But then the part about you climbing in the cupboard to check your dogs med was pretty funny.


----------



## sibi

I left to clean up the mess my dog left me in the hallway. When I got back here, I was trying to catch up on the discussion but my smart phone kept jumping on the different posts that I had to keep going back. I missed the Amazon thing. Getting the tank from Amazon would not be a good buy for you Mel. By the time I caught up, everyone was calling it a day. So, all I'll say is just wait till I get on the computer. What I want to know is, who lives in Simsbury? You northerners are getting a historic blizzard! I better call my sister. I was born and raised in New York, and lived in Jersey for years before moving to Florida. I sometimes miss the cold weather, but when I recall the few blizzards I lived through, I don't envy you guys. I will keep company with you when you're stuck home talking here. See u tomorrow.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I though it was good information. I'd've never known. But then the part about you climbing in the cupboard to check your dogs med was pretty funny.



I felt like I had something wrong. In hindsight i could have just googled it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm impressed my autocorrect inserted 2 apostrophes in one word. I'd've.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm impressed my autocorrect inserted 2 apostrophes in one word. I'd've.



I'd've..... Huh.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My poor smartphone has been so dumbed down. I won't tell you what Siri calls me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

G'night. It's midnight so I have to try and sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I don't know if 2 apostrophes are even legal in the states.


Night.


----------



## sibi

Oh Erin, you're still here. So, who lives in Simsbury?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Oh Erin, you're still here. So, who lives in Simsbury?



I live in her area.


Whatever weather she gets, ii will have it too.


----------



## sibi

it's a pretty area. Use to love going there in the winter.


U are in for a high hugh storm!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Oh Erin, you're still here.



And I'm chopped organ meat?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> it's a pretty area. Use to love going there in the winter.



I hate it here in the winter, but it is really great for families and raising kids and hockey.


@ Cowboy Ken, what does Siri call you?


----------



## sibi

didn't you say "night?"


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Erin, you're still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm chopped organ meat?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'd have to pm it. Ain't proper for the youngin.




sibi said:


> didn't you say "night?"



Well so did Mrs. C.


----------



## sibi

No she didn't. Unless my phone is jumping again. I mean, I have this love hate relationship with this phone. If I type too fast, autocorrect thinks it knows what I want to say.


Chopped organ meat? Like in liver, I hope.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes, it was a jump. Final post of last page. Modern Family is on in my parts.


----------



## sibi

Ok c u goodnight


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I don't use Siri in public. Just for laughs.


Look what Ava brought in from the top pasture tonight when I called her in. She was all, â€œlook at this cool branch that smells so good!"!!




It's from a black tail deer. That's why it looks funny to those of you that get white tail deer, (everywhere else).


----------



## Jacqui

Hey I have a "branch" kinda like that in my truck!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had to give Ava a treat so she would forget about it. Five minutes later and she was back to seeing what Karen and I were having for dinner.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning TFO!!*


In just a few minutes, Jeff should have his chemo pills in his hands! *does happy dance* Not sure what time of day he has decided to go with taking them. *fingers crossed that he has no bad reactions* He just told me this am that he is now finally feeling back to his old self as far as driving is going.

So how is the day shaping up for all of you?


----------



## sibi

Good morning to all... It's raining real hard in sunny Florida.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning all.


----------



## sibi

wow Ken, isn't it 6:35 a.m. there? I got up about that time (central) only because my husband and I heard a blood-curdling scream nearby. Never did find out who that was.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mornin' all!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I get up 6:ish every day.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> wow Ken, isn't it 6:35 a.m. there? I got up about that time (central) only because my husband and I heard a blood-curdling scream nearby. Never did find out who that was.



Not a good way to start the day.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> wow Ken, isn't it 6:35 a.m. there? I got up about that time (central) only because my husband and I heard a blood-curdling scream nearby. Never did find out who that was.



Are you rural or suburban?


----------



## sibi

Suburban.


It sounded like how someone would react to finding their spouse dead. I mean, it wasn't a desperate cry,but one of sorrow.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Jacqui said:


> *Good Morning TFO!!*
> 
> 
> In just a few minutes, Jeff should have his chemo pills in his hands! *does happy dance* Not sure what time of day he has decided to go with taking them. *fingers crossed that he has no bad reactions* He just told me this am that he is now finally feeling back to his old self as far as driving is going.
> 
> So how is the day shaping up for all of you?





aww yay! I will keep my fingers crossed too! how long will he be taking them?

I woke up at 4 am to a asthma attack. so I am sleepy. might try to take a nap. I was up late too. from your happy dance I am guessing your morning is off to a good start!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. That is weird. I'm rural and we get the sounds of cougars screaming. It sounds like a horrified woman.


----------



## Jacqui

Melly-n-shorty said:


> aww yay! I will keep my fingers crossed too! how long will he be taking them?
> 
> I woke up at 4 am to a asthma attack. so I am sleepy. might try to take a nap. I was up late too. from your happy dance I am guessing your morning is off to a good start!



Three years is the max for his pills. Asthma is no fun.  Sounds like you and Sibi both had bad starts to your days. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. That is weird. I'm rural and we get the sounds of cougars screaming. It sounds like a horrified woman.




I'd like to hear that.




emysemys said:


> Mornin' all!!



Morning! How's Weeping Will, the newest sulcata doing?


----------



## sibi

wow, Mel, I hope you rest up. Being tired can trigger another attack. We suffer from asthma on my family. So, Jacqui, I missed what the chemo pills for your hubby is about. I how things work out for you both.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

not really a bad start... I am so used to it... its more of a sleepy start. Its mornings like these I am happy to have a moka pot.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Melly-n-shorty said:


> not really a bad start... I am so used to it... its more of a sleepy start. Its mornings like these I am happy to have a moka pot.



A moka pot?


----------



## sibi

Me too...a moka pot?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yea its for making stove top espresso

here is what mine looks like. 

moka pot picture

I have another little pot that froths the milk. winter I drink cappuccinos. summer I drink iced lattes  I even have a collection of flavored syrups. Im a total espresso snob!


here is a picture of one of my cappuccinos. the pot to the left makes the espresso and the one with the knob on top is for the milk.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I had to catch up on 3 pages!! 

Jacqui- I am doing a happy dance into a moon walk onto a spin for Jeff. I hope he doesn't have much of a reaction to the pills.

Sibi & Ken- when I hear blood curdling screems it is either foxes, coyotes, or fisher cats. Or a woman who walked up on a bear. The rural life for me

Mel- if you lived close we would definitely hang. I have an espresso machine. When it's warm out my friend and I get all amped on espresso and walk about 6 miles talking a mile a minute, our poor stroller bound babies and what they must endure. 
I want Keurig to invent a normal Keurig with the wand on the side to steam the milk.


& good morning to Yvonne & everyone else. I had a teensy bit too much espresso this morning. My whole body hurt when I woke up and I have a sore throat. So I knocked back 3 espresso's with almond milk and I am convinced I could beat anyone in a foot race right now. Instead of challenging people to race me I am going to do laundry and put my son down for his nap


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Morning! How's Weeping Will, the newest sulcata doing?



He parked himself in a corner and hasn't moved. I placed a saucer of greens next to him and he didn't touch them. I think rest is the best thing for him for a while.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I had to catch up on 3 pages!!
> 
> Jacqui- I am doing a happy dance into a moon walk onto a spin for Jeff. I hope he doesn't have much of a reaction to the pills.
> 
> Sibi & Ken- when I hear blood curdling screems it is either foxes, coyotes, or fisher cats. Or a woman who walked up on a bear. The rural life for me
> 
> Mel- if you lived close we would definitely hang. I have an espresso machine. When it's warm out my friend and I get all amped on espresso and walk about 6 miles talking a mile a minute, our poor stroller bound babies and what they must endure.
> I want Keurig to invent a normal Keurig with the wand on the side to steam the milk.
> 
> 
> & good morning to Yvonne & everyone else. I had a teensy bit too much espresso this morning. My whole body hurt when I woke up and I have a sore throat. So I knocked back 3 espresso's with almond milk and I am convinced I could beat anyone in a foot race right now. Instead of challenging people to race me I am going to do laundry and put my son down for his nap





lol when i hear screams its either coyotes, the peacocks that live at the nursery down the road, or a domestic disturbance. thats the city life for me... wish I lived some place more rural!

hahaha my girlfriends and I would do that too! keurig for sure should make a espresso machine... and it shouldn't be more then than coffee machine lol! I wish we lived closer, I need to make friends that are home more during the day. I get cabin fever from being home so much. if your daughter was home I would say you should challenge her to a race!

how do children and husbands make so much laundry?? I dont understand.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to catch up on 3 pages!!
> 
> Jacqui- I am doing a happy dance into a moon walk onto a spin for Jeff. I hope he doesn't have much of a reaction to the pills.
> 
> Sibi & Ken- when I hear blood curdling screems it is either foxes, coyotes, or fisher cats. Or a woman who walked up on a bear. The rural life for me
> 
> Mel- if you lived close we would definitely hang. I have an espresso machine. When it's warm out my friend and I get all amped on espresso and walk about 6 miles talking a mile a minute, our poor stroller bound babies and what they must endure.
> I want Keurig to invent a normal Keurig with the wand on the side to steam the milk.
> 
> 
> & good morning to Yvonne & everyone else. I had a teensy bit too much espresso this morning. My whole body hurt when I woke up and I have a sore throat. So I knocked back 3 espresso's with almond milk and I am convinced I could beat anyone in a foot race right now. Instead of challenging people to race me I am going to do laundry and put my son down for his nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol when i hear screams its either coyotes, the peacocks that live at the nursery down the road, or a domestic disturbance. thats the city life for me... wish I lived some place more rural!
> 
> hahaha my girlfriends and I would do that too! keurig for sure should make a espresso machine... and it shouldn't be more then than coffee machine lol! I wish we lived closer, I need to make friends that are home more during the day. I get cabin fever from being home so much. if your daughter was home I would say you should challenge her to a race!
> 
> how do children and husbands make so much laundry?? I dont understand.
Click to expand...




Some of my friends went back to work and I always think it must be so nice to talk to adults and dress nice. My friends and I get out during the week to go to kids stuff like story time or Tots and tunes. But we really cannot act like adults singing itsy bitsy spider and asking for the hundredth time if whatever child needs to use the potty.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! How's Weeping Will, the newest sulcata doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He parked himself in a corner and hasn't moved. I placed a saucer of greens next to him and he didn't touch them. I think rest is the best thing for him for a while.
Click to expand...


Poor guy. Hard to imagine an inactive sulcata. I guess that means no word from his old caretaker either.  We need to set up a relay to get him to Erin once you work your magic on him.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> ... I always think it must be so nice to talk to adults and dress nice.



 That's why I am in here so much. The rest of the folks I hang ou with in real life all seem to have four legs and are not much for holding their own in conversations. I can come in here and talk to adults (in age even if often not in actions) and I don't even have to put on clean clothes.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> lol when i hear screams its either coyotes, the peacocks that live at the nursery down the road, or a domestic disturbance. thats the city life for me... wish I lived some place more rural!
> 
> how do children and husbands make so much laundry?? I dont understand.



I am rural, but all I get to hear are the coyotes. 

I sure don't miss the days of having my four children at home when I think of the laundry.


----------



## sibi

Well, I use to live in NYC (B'KLYN, MANHATTAN, BRONX, QUEENS). The only borough I never lived in was Staten island. I've lived in suburban NJ (RAMSEY) where we still saw huge tortoises, foxes, and bears. Then moved to Florida. When I hear cries like that, it's usually some woman who received a bad call, or news of death. The screams of domestic abuse are very different. But, I must say that screams made by a coyote sound so real. I've never lived on a farm or rural area, and now I wish I did. My torts would love it.

Heck, I don't ha e children home anymore and I swear I do more clothing for my husband than for them! 

When I use to work in NYC, I loved it. Use to come out of the WTC everyday. I'm sure glad I left the city a year before the towers came down! But, I don't miss working now. After 20 years of that, i was heading for a nervous breakdown and/or alcoholism or both. I needed to retire from the rat race of NYC.

Mel, that coffee looks so good. I might get my Cuban style expresso maker and start drinking it again.


----------



## cherylim

I don't even try to catch up with this thread on days like today - it's been almost 24 hours since I had a chance to read, and bearing in mind that you all do most of your talking when I'm asleep...no chance!

Regarding the children and laundry thing - I don't even have kids and I now have a lot more laundry than I used to! I babysit, I get covered in all sorts of baby-related liquids, and mushy foods, I come home and wash my clothes and then I do it all again. I have a few favourite clothes that I wear all the time. I'm not fashionable, so I've got a grey hoodie that's a favourite and if I'm just at home I'll change the t-shirt underneath and will wear it for a few days in a row. Can't do that any more! I don't even want to think about what's on it after an 8-hour baby care shift.


----------



## ijmccollum

Melly-n-shorty said:


> ... it says "sheriff Arpaios".....



I think that about says it all.......I feel for you guys down there -- and I live in UT!



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. That is weird. I'm rural and we get the sounds of cougars screaming. It sounds like a horrified woman.



In my neck of the neighborhood, it would be cougars too....the four legged kind.

We are expecting at least 12" snow by friday....so ya all out NE of us....heads up.


----------



## sibi

Over there in England, when was the last time you experienced a blizzard?


cherylim said:


> I don't even try to catch up with this thread on days like today - it's been almost 24 hours since I had a chance to read, and bearing in mind that you all do most of your talking when I'm asleep...no chance!
> 
> Regarding the children and laundry thing - I don't even have kids and I now have a lot more laundry than I used to! I babysit, I get covered in all sorts of baby-related liquids, and mushy foods, I come home and wash my clothes and then I do it all again. I have a few favourite clothes that I wear all the time. I'm not fashionable, so I've got a grey hoodie that's a favourite and if I'm just at home I'll change the t-shirt underneath and will wear it for a few days in a row. Can't do that any more! I don't even want to think about what's on it after an 8-hour baby care shift.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I don't use Siri in public. Just for laughs.
> 
> 
> Look what Ava brought in from the top pasture tonight when I called her in. She was all, â€œlook at this cool branch that smells so good!"!!
> 
> View attachment 37479
> 
> 
> It's from a black tail deer. That's why it looks funny to those of you that get white tail deer, (everywhere else).




If you bake it and cut the sharp ends off it's a good chewy for a dog. My allergic to anything pup can chew on them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I don't even try to catch up with this thread on days like today - it's been almost 24 hours since I had a chance to read, and bearing in mind that you all do most of your talking when I'm asleep...no chance!
> 
> Regarding the children and laundry thing - I don't even have kids and I now have a lot more laundry than I used to! I babysit, I get covered in all sorts of baby-related liquids, and mushy foods, I come home and wash my clothes and then I do it all again. I have a few favourite clothes that I wear all the time. I'm not fashionable, so I've got a grey hoodie that's a favourite and if I'm just at home I'll change the t-shirt underneath and will wear it for a few days in a row. Can't do that any more! I don't even want to think about what's on it after an 8-hour baby care shift.



That's why I live in hooded sweatshirts and yoga pants. They are indestructible and cozy. I am so casual the I actually have "good" hoodies that I save for going out, haha! Tonight I will be in footy pajamas tho. I just realized that target makes footie pj's for 12 year old boys that looked my size and they fit and have skulls on them. Big score!


----------



## cherylim

sibi said:


> Over there in England, when was the last time you experienced a blizzard?



Last week, actually! We only get one or two a year, maximum, though. Plus they don't last long. 1hr of blizzard in 2 days of snow, total chaos because we're not used to it, cars crashing everywhere, people refusing to leave their homes...then total recovery in half a day!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Well, I use to live in NYC (B'KLYN, MANHATTAN, BRONX, QUEENS). The only borough I never lived in was Staten island. I've lived in suburban NJ (RAMSEY) where we still saw huge tortoises, foxes, and bears. Then moved to Florida. When I hear cries like that, it's usually some woman who received a bad call, or news of death. The screams of domestic abuse are very different. But, I must say that screams made by a coyote sound so real. I've never lived on a farm or rural area, and now I wish I did. My torts would love it.
> 
> Heck, I don't ha e children home anymore and I swear I do more clothing for my husband than for them!
> 
> When I use to work in NYC, I loved it. Use to come out of the WTC everyday. I'm sure glad I left the city a year before the towers came down! But, I don't miss working now. After 20 years of that, i was heading for a nervous breakdown and/or alcoholism or both. I needed to retire from the rat race of NYC.
> 
> Mel, that coffee looks so good. I might get my Cuban style expresso maker and start drinking it again.



wow sibi, I am glad you were not there! I have never heard a woman scream from domestic abuse or from getting terrible news and I hope I never do!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> wow sibi, I am glad you were not there! I have never heard a woman scream from domestic abuse or from getting terrible news and I hope I never do!



Ditto.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> That's why I live in hooded sweatshirts and yoga pants. They are indestructible and cozy. I am so casual the I actually have "good" hoodies that I save for going out, haha! Tonight I will be in footy pajamas tho. I just realized that target makes footie pj's for 12 year old boys that looked my size and they fit and have skulls on them. Big score!



For me it is tshirts, sweats, and jeans. Going out means wearing one of the "good" tshirts or sweatshirts and jeans. Good usually comes down to meaning no stains and no holes. 




Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't use Siri in public. Just for laughs.
> 
> 
> Look what Ava brought in from the top pasture tonight when I called her in. She was all, â€œlook at this cool branch that smells so good!"!!
> 
> View attachment 37479
> 
> 
> It's from a black tail deer. That's why it looks funny to those of you that get white tail deer, (everywhere else).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you bake it and cut the sharp ends off it's a good chewy for a dog. My allergic to anything pup can chew on them.
Click to expand...




I am saving mine to use in a box turtle enclosure.




cherylim said:


> I don't even try to catch up with this thread on days like today - it's been almost 24 hours since I had a chance to read, and bearing in mind that you all do most of your talking when I'm asleep...no chance!
> 
> Regarding the children and laundry thing - I don't even have kids and I now have a lot more laundry than I used to! I babysit, I get covered in all sorts of baby-related liquids, and mushy foods, I come home and wash my clothes and then I do it all again. I have a few favourite clothes that I wear all the time. I'm not fashionable, so I've got a grey hoodie that's a favourite and if I'm just at home I'll change the t-shirt underneath and will wear it for a few days in a row. Can't do that any more! I don't even want to think about what's on it after an 8-hour baby care shift.



Sounds like your actually loving the job.


----------



## Kerryann

I live in the suburbs and we have coyotes that run through our neighborhood. In my neighborhood if someone hears screaming it is probably me. I tend to scare pretty easy. 
So I started my day with an epic fail. Everyday I do the same thing in the morning. I put a gate half way up the stairs. Today for some reason in my early morning haze I put the gate up and walked off the stair like I was on the ground floor and fell. My pride was hurt worse than my poor knee which is half twisted.  I took a bunch of ibuprofen and the hub may or may not have given me something a little better and I am in no pain. 
Wow you guys were so chatty last night and today. I love it. I am not the only chatty person. 
I am leaving work early today to go get a facial.. I need one. I look blah and ick.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Sounds like your actually loving the job.



I love spending time with her. I'd perhaps love it even more if she were able to clean up after herself.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I live in the suburbs and we have coyotes that run through our neighborhood. In my neighborhood if someone hears screaming it is probably me. I tend to scare pretty easy.
> So I started my day with an epic fail. Everyday I do the same thing in the morning. I put a gate half way up the stairs. Today for some reason in my early morning haze I put the gate up and walked off the stair like I was on the ground floor and fell. My pride was hurt worse than my poor knee which is half twisted.  I took a bunch of ibuprofen and the hub may or may not have given me something a little better and I am in no pain.
> Wow you guys were so chatty last night and today. I love it. I am not the only chatty person.
> I am leaving work early today to go get a facial.. I need one. I look blah and ick.



Ow, jeez that must have. Even a terrible shock!


----------



## sibi




----------



## Jacqui

Sibi is the third marriage the charm for you?




Kerryann said:


> I live in the suburbs and we have coyotes that run through our neighborhood. In my neighborhood if someone hears screaming it is probably me. I tend to scare pretty easy.
> So I started my day with an epic fail. Everyday I do the same thing in the morning. I put a gate half way up the stairs. Today for some reason in my early morning haze I put the gate up and walked off the stair like I was on the ground floor and fell. My pride was hurt worse than my poor knee which is half twisted.  I took a bunch of ibuprofen and the hub may or may not have given me something a little better and I am in no pain.
> Wow you guys were so chatty last night and today. I love it. I am not the only chatty person.
> I am leaving work early today to go get a facial.. I need one. I look blah and ick.



 I can imagine you screaming.  Stop hurting yourself!! That's an oder. BAnged up knees can be a royal pain.




cherylim said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your actually loving the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love spending time with her. I'd perhaps love it even more if she were able to clean up after herself.
Click to expand...


Usually once they get to that stage, they aren't around any more.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Usually once they get to that stage, they aren't around any more.



The other day her mum and I took her to a coffee shop. They had a tiny little leather armchair that was just her size. When we weren't looking she grabbed one of her wipes from her changing bag. We looked down and saw her wiping the arms of the chair down as she sat in it. If I can just encourage that behaviour, all will be fine.


----------



## sibi

ABSOLUTELY !!!! I wouldn't have believed it was possible, but I got a gem. I'm so spoiled, I feel like my babies



Jacqui said:


> Sibi is the third marriage the charm for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the suburbs and we have coyotes that run through our neighborhood. In my neighborhood if someone hears screaming it is probably me. I tend to scare pretty easy.
> So I started my day with an epic fail. Everyday I do the same thing in the morning. I put a gate half way up the stairs. Today for some reason in my early morning haze I put the gate up and walked off the stair like I was on the ground floor and fell. My pride was hurt worse than my poor knee which is half twisted.  I took a bunch of ibuprofen and the hub may or may not have given me something a little better and I am in no pain.
> Wow you guys were so chatty last night and today. I love it. I am not the only chatty person.
> I am leaving work early today to go get a facial.. I need one. I look blah and ick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine you screaming.  Stop hurting yourself!! That's an oder. BAnged up knees can be a royal pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your actually loving the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love spending time with her. I'd perhaps love it even more if she were able to clean up after herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually once they get to that stage, they aren't around any more.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Schools are cancelled for tomorrow and we have a severe blizzard warning, aren't all blizzards severe? They said our area is getting 15-25 inches. I wish I could put my cozy pj's on but I have Daisy's tonight.


----------



## sibi

Who's Daisy? Let us know when it begins to really come down tomorrow.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Schools are cancelled for tomorrow and we have a severe blizzard warning, aren't all blizzards severe? They said our area is getting 15-25 inches. I wish I could put my cozy pj's on but I have Daisy's tonight.


----------



## Jacqui

Daisy = young Girl Scouts. Won't they cancel that too?




sibi said:


> ABSOLUTELY !!!! I wouldn't have believed it was possible, but I got a gem. I'm so spoiled, I feel like my babies



I am happy for you!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Who's Daisy? Let us know when it begins to really come down tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools are cancelled for tomorrow and we have a severe blizzard warning, aren't all blizzards severe? They said our area is getting 15-25 inches. I wish I could put my cozy pj's on but I have Daisy's tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to my hour by hour weather thing it is not going to be bad until around noon tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## sibi

Well, at least you'll be home tomorrow by noon, right? We'll have to keep you busy tomorrow on TFO. I've got to get a hold of my sister tonight. if you have a winter wonderland the day after, take pics. I'd love to see what I missed.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Daisy? Let us know when it begins to really come down tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schools are cancelled for tomorrow and we have a severe blizzard warning, aren't all blizzards severe? They said our area is getting 15-25 inches. I wish I could put my cozy pj's on but I have Daisy's tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to my hour by hour weather thing it is not going to be bad until around noon tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Everyone will be home tomorrow which means I probably won't be able to be on as much. I will take lots of pics tho. My eldest is writting a script so we can make some sort of movie in the blizzard with her IMovie app for the iPad. I always get the worst roles.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Everyone will be home tomorrow which means I probably won't be able to be on as much. I will take lots of pics tho. My eldest is writting a script so we can make some sort of movie in the blizzard with her IMovie app for the iPad. I always get the worst roles.



 Sounds like fun!


Any great tips on writing a resume?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone will be home tomorrow which means I probably won't be able to be on as much. I will take lots of pics tho. My eldest is writting a script so we can make some sort of movie in the blizzard with her IMovie app for the iPad. I always get the worst roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> 
> 
> Any great tips on writing a resume?
Click to expand...




Haha, no but I'll write a letter telling them how awesome you are. I am sure it just takes one letter from me right. 
Ii just got the dates to chose from to host a Fresh Air child. Summer really is coming!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Haha, no but I'll write a letter telling them how awesome you are. I am sure it just takes one letter from me right.
> Ii just got the dates to chose from to host a Fresh Air child. Summer really is coming!!!



This is the program to take a city kid out to live in the country right?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no but I'll write a letter telling them how awesome you are. I am sure it just takes one letter from me right.
> Ii just got the dates to chose from to host a Fresh Air child. Summer really is coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the program to take a city kid out to live in the country right?
Click to expand...


Yep


----------



## luvpetz27

Hey all!
Did you guys see the sweet message a new girl wrote to all of you? I dont see it on here anymore . I am sure it wouldn't of been deleted since this is pretend chat.?? Anyway it was very sweet. Sorry if anyone missed it!!


----------



## Jacqui

luvpetz27 said:


> Hey all!
> Did you guys see the sweet message a new girl wrote to all of you? I dont see it on here anymore . I am sure it wouldn't of been deleted since this is pretend chat.?? Anyway it was very sweet. Sorry if anyone missed it!!



I don't recall seeing it.  Nothing was deleted in this thread either. hmmm


----------



## sibi

Oo..i read it. It was very nice.



luvpetz27 said:


> Hey all!
> Did you guys see the sweet message a new girl wrote to all of you? I dont see it on here anymore . I am sure it wouldn't of been deleted since this is pretend chat.?? Anyway it was very sweet. Sorry if anyone missed it!!


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm. Well I went throught the Mod logs and the last deletions in here were two I did yesterday that were double postings. hmmm


----------



## jaizei

luvpetz27 said:


> Hey all!
> Did you guys see the sweet message a new girl wrote to all of you? I dont see it on here anymore . I am sure it wouldn't of been deleted since this is pretend chat.?? Anyway it was very sweet. Sorry if anyone missed it!!



I think you're referring to this.

You have to be careful not to cross the streams.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone will be home tomorrow which means I probably won't be able to be on as much. I will take lots of pics tho. My eldest is writting a script so we can make some sort of movie in the blizzard with her IMovie app for the iPad. I always get the worst roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> 
> 
> Any great tips on writing a resume?
Click to expand...




Send me your skills and your job history and I can make one for you. Or you could start with a template online. I can find you a good one if you like. I hire people so I am pretty good at knowing what employers look for. 

I had a facial tonight and my skin looks and feels so nice. 
Anyone watch the Americans? The dad on the show is like my kinda guy.. with that curly hair and being so toned.. mmm... I mean.. it's a good show


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Willie Nelson turns 80 on the 30th of April or May this year. Really Willie, 80?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

luvpetz27 said:


> Hey all!
> Did you guys see the sweet message a new girl wrote to all of you? I dont see it on here anymore . I am sure it wouldn't of been deleted since this is pretend chat.?? Anyway it was very sweet. Sorry if anyone missed it!!


I didn't see anything. Was it in this thread?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Willie Nelson turns 80 on the 30th of April or May this year. Really Willie, 80?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It was in a post Jacqui made concerning the Russian tort with the prolapse.


----------



## sibi

Oh that's eight...my bad. =P


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> Did you guys see the sweet message a new girl wrote to all of you? I dont see it on here anymore . I am sure it wouldn't of been deleted since this is pretend chat.?? Anyway it was very sweet. Sorry if anyone missed it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're referring to this.
> 
> You have to be careful not to cross the streams.
Click to expand...


Awww, that was really sweet. Wow, Jaizei you are good!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> Did you guys see the sweet message a new girl wrote to all of you? I dont see it on here anymore . I am sure it wouldn't of been deleted since this is pretend chat.?? Anyway it was very sweet. Sorry if anyone missed it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're referring to this.
> 
> You have to be careful not to cross the streams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, that was really sweet. Wow, Jaizei you are good!
Click to expand...


Yes she is.. I can't bear to look at those threads mostly so I am glad she cross stitched it over here. 


Oh and my knee pain hasn't come back so either the drugs are great or it stopped hurting. The hub looked at it when I got home and gave it a kiss and said I would live.


----------



## luvpetz27

So you guys did find it?? I must be nuts! I looked and looked!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

luvpetz27 said:


> So you guys did find it?? I must be nuts! I looked and looked!



Yes, Jaizei and Cowboy Ken found it in Jacqui's prolapse thread.


----------



## luvpetz27

Well that explains it! I was thinking it was in this one!
Ding dong duh


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ok, Rob just walked in from work and I snapped his pic in case anyone wanted to challenge me in who had the nerdiest husband...


----------



## ijmccollum

How are the new charges doing, Yvonne, Jacqui?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ok, Rob just walked in from work and I snapped his pic in case anyone wanted to challenge me in who had the nerdiest husband...



I love the bowtie 

I just told Mikey my knee hurt so he got me a cookie and a glass of water,  The cookie was half eaten when it showed up to save me the calories but I will take that. I will tell him of my shenanigans later :shy:


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ok, Rob just walked in from work and I snapped his pic in case anyone wanted to challenge me in who had the nerdiest husband...



The bow tie works well with the top part of him and then you see those arms. 




ijmccollum said:


> How are the new charges doing, Yvonne, Jacqui?



 No change, so it's looking like a Vet visit.




Kerryann said:


> Oh and my knee pain hasn't come back so either the drugs are great or it stopped hurting. The hub looked at it when I got home and gave it a kiss and said I would live.



How sweet!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Rob just walked in from work and I snapped his pic in case anyone wanted to challenge me in who had the nerdiest husband...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bow tie works well with the top part of him and then you see those arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are the new charges doing, Yvonne, Jacqui?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No change, so it's looking like a Vet visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my knee pain hasn't come back so either the drugs are great or it stopped hurting. The hub looked at it when I got home and gave it a kiss and said I would live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How sweet!
Click to expand...





When is your reptile vet in?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> When is your reptile vet in?



Tomorrow (Friday). So if she still has no change, I will be calling them back to make an apptment. When I had called earlier today they still have several openings with him, but I did not feel I should make an appt until I knew there was a chance of being able to afford his services. With awesome and generous folks like you, it seems it may really be a do able thing.


Since you all got onto how sweet or nerdy lookin' your hubbies are, I can't leave Jeff out. You should hear him and see how he is writing. He has changed so much today. It's like a huge weight is lifting all because of those darn chemo pills. I mean the man is giddy with the fact he has made it half a day now and has no side effects showing yet.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is your reptile vet in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow (Friday). So if she still has no change, I will be calling them back to make an apptment. When I had called earlier today they still have several openings with him, but I did not feel I should make an appt until I knew there was a chance of being able to afford his services. With awesome and generous folks like you, it seems it may really be a do able thing.
> 
> 
> Since you all got onto how sweet or nerdy lookin' your hubbies are, I can't leave Jeff out. You should hear him and see how he is writing. He has changed so much today. It's like a huge weight is lifting all because of those darn chemo pills. I mean the man is giddy with the fact he has made it half a day now and has no side effects showing yet.
Click to expand...



It is such great news about Jeff  You both must be so happy and relieved.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Tomorrow (Friday). So if she still has no change, I will be calling them back to make an apptment. When I had called earlier today they still have several openings with him, but I did not feel I should make an appt until I knew there was a chance of being able to afford his services. With awesome and generous folks like you, it seems it may really be a do able thing.
> 
> 
> Since you all got onto how sweet or nerdy lookin' your hubbies are, I can't leave Jeff out. You should hear him and see how he is writing. He has changed so much today. It's like a huge weight is lifting all because of those darn chemo pills. I mean the man is giddy with the fact he has made it half a day now and has no side effects showing yet.





That is really great news!


Kerryann, have you tried putting an ice pack on your knee if it is still bothering you?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is really great news!
> 
> 
> Kerryann, have you tried putting an ice pack on your knee if it is still bothering you?





Shh it's not bothering me  hence the shenanigans


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is really great news!
> 
> 
> Kerryann, have you tried putting an ice pack on your knee if it is still bothering you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shh it's not bothering me  hence the shenanigans
Click to expand...




Oh, duh! I got it the first time and re- read your post later and I forgot.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh, duh! I got it the first time and re- read your post later and I forgot.




I just told him ha. He was not disgruntled.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone! I had to charge the phone. I"ve used it so much today that I ran it to 1% a couple of hours ago. Kerryanm, I like to know.what you took... I've got a terrible.pain in my elbow...oh, wait, it"s my head. Better not, I'm dizzy enough as it is. Would ice packs work on the head? Where's Cowboy Ken?


Nice kitchen.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ok, Rob just walked in from work and I snapped his pic in case anyone wanted to challenge me in who had the nerdiest husband...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm here. Karen and I were experimenting with not using our phones tonight and hanging out with each other. She's real purrty. We had a great evening.


----------



## sibi

Well, everyone must be sleeping, or preparing for the storm. How was it there? Glad to hear that you and Karen had a great evening. Is the storm o er by you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm on the west coast. Oregon. We get rain. Sometimes snow. Sometimes stupid cold. Ice storms. Wind storms but no blizzards, ever.


And yes, I too hope everyone is sleeping and not without power in the storm.


----------



## sibi

I'm thinking of Erin. She's going to get slammed by this blizzard. My sister lives in her area. I hope she doesn't lose power. Or if she does, I hope she has a generator. Never a blizzard? Why?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm on the west coast. Oregon. We get rain. Sometimes snow. Sometimes stupid cold. Ice storms. Wind storms but no blizzards, ever.
> 
> 
> And yes, I too hope everyone is sleeping and not without power in the storm.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I asked her if the generator was tested and ready and she said yes, so I'm hoping she does. We have a huge generator. We live far enough out that at least once a year we loose power for 6hrs or better. We get white outs and I guess up at the resorts they get blizzards but not down here.


----------



## sibi

Oh, well, I'm glad that you don't get blizzards. I'll be checking in on Erin tomorrow. Glad to bear that her generator is in good shape. Well, i need to get my beauty sleep. Speak to u tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey everyone. If Richard Clayderman does The Facebook, like him or whatever it is. He's serenading gallops at a London zoo to help get them in the mood to breed. He's an accomplished pianist and so why not give him a shout out for helping tortoises, right? I say to you, â€œwell done Richie, well done indeed!"


----------



## Jacqui

*Good morning everyone!!​*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

Glad we are not getting snow here today, but I am thinking about the est of you in your winter wonderlands of snow. I hope your all bundled in cozy and warm Sounds like Erin you had better watch out for the wind more then the snow.  

Yvonne is Weeping Will still just staying in his corner? Has Misty given you her special kind of blizzard recently?

Erin how is the daughter's script for snowday/blizzard movie?

Mel and Sibi hope you woke up better today then yesterday. Is it raining againg Sibi?

Cheryl what flavor is your home smelling like today?

Can't wait to see what Ken comes up with today.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi everyone! I had to charge the phone. I"ve used it so much today that I ran it to 1% a couple of hours ago. Kerryanm, I like to know.what you took... I've got a terrible.pain in my elbow...oh, wait, it"s my head. Better not, I'm dizzy enough as it is. Would ice packs work on the head? Where's Cowboy Ken?
> 
> 
> Nice kitchen.





Tramadol and naproxen 500




sibi said:


> I'm thinking of Erin. She's going to get slammed by this blizzard. My sister lives in her area. I hope she doesn't lose power. Or if she does, I hope she has a generator. Never a blizzard? Why?



That is what I was hoping this morning after watching the news. Be safe Erin!!
We got four inches of snow


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning everyone! It's so nice of you to worry about me. We are fine. No snow or wind yet. We just came in from moving our cars because we have a nasty old tree that wants to fall on our garage. The snowblower and generator are all gassed up and ready to go. The best news is Rob is staying home, yay!! 

I have not seen the script because my daughter is still asleep. All her movies seem to be based in zombies. Fingers crossed I don't have to be a zombie, again.

Sibi, if your sister needs anything I can get to her in the Suburban so keep me posted on how it's going for her. 

Ken that sounds like a nice night you had. I hope Karen knows how much you love her.


Jacqui, how is Jeff feeling today and is he ahead of the storm or will he have to stop and wait it out somewhere?


Jacqui in case you have to tell Jeff. The snow just started here and it is really heavy and they are talking about closing 95 later today.


----------



## Jacqui

I just got back from being on the hill and talking with Jeff. They are currently just inside PA. They are still only getting rain there. They are delivering to Portland, ME to a WalMart DC. They have been told the DC is taking loads as they come in and not sticking to appointments, so they guys are trying to get in there ASAP. Still will not be until this evening (they even at best are not allowed to go more then 58 mph). No way they can get in and out before it hits. I am worried not only of the snow, but you guys are going to get hit with bad winds, winds easily capable of turning over a semi, let alone one that would be empty.


I have been keeping him updated on the snow since Wed (thanks to I think Ken bringing it up) and this morning I told him about the expected winds in the area. With snow and high winds they will have to close down roads just with the fear of white outs. Any how Nebraska is real good about doing that and it takes a lot less snow then your getting.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I just got back from being on the hill and talking with Jeff. They are currently just inside PA. They are still only getting rain there. They are delivering to Portland, ME to a WalMart DC. They have been told the DC is taking loads as they come in and not sticking to appointments, so they guys are trying to get in there ASAP. Still will not be until this evening (they even at best are not allowed to go more then 58 mph). No way they can get in and out before it hits. I am worried not only of the snow, but you guys are going to get hit with bad winds, winds easily capable of turning over a semi, let alone one that would be empty.
> 
> 
> I have been keeping him updated on the snow since Wed (thanks to I think Ken bringing it up) and this morning I told him about the expected winds in the area. With snow and high winds they will have to close down roads just with the fear of white outs. Any how Nebraska is real good about doing that and it takes a lot less snow then your getting.




I just texted my SIL, she lives in Chevy Chase, Maryland. Right outside of D.C. She said it is 40's and raining she said it is not supposed to be bad there. If he could just stay south of NYC today.


----------



## Jacqui

Well off to the big city to take the Russian female to the Vet's. Wish us luck!


----------



## cherylim

Hello, everyone!



Jacqui said:


> Cheryl what flavor is your home smelling like today?



Jacqui, I've gone for Frankincense and Myrrh today - not one of mine! It's a candle I got for Christmas (as you'd expect), but I've barely been burning it so far. Thing is, I can't use matches or lighters. I have a bit of a fear of fire so I don't trust myself. It means I can only use candles when Ian's in, usually. This one's been sat on my desk for nearly two months, used only once.

Yesterday I was trying to wrap candles and wax melts in cling film to give to my aunts when I see them tomorrow. I was looking EVERYWHERE, and I came across one of those 'gun shaped' gas lighters. Today, I managed to use it to light the candle myself. I'm very proud! 

It's made for a relaxing day of work. I've just finished working, now getting ready to go out to Nando's and to watch Wreck it Ralph at the cinema. Can't wait - have been waiting for this movie for AGES! I've paid for VIP cinema seats and I'll be buying our food at Nando's, so Ian will buy cinema snacks and drinks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl what flavor is your home smelling like today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, I've gone for Frankincense and Myrrh today - not one of mine! It's a candle I got for Christmas (as you'd expect), but I've barely been burning it so far. Thing is, I can't use matches or lighters. I have a bit of a fear of fire so I don't trust myself. It means I can only use candles when Ian's in, usually. This one's been sat on my desk for nearly two months, used only once.
> 
> Yesterday I was trying to wrap candles and wax melts in cling film to give to my aunts when I see them tomorrow. I was looking EVERYWHERE, and I came across one of those 'gun shaped' gas lighters. Today, I managed to use it to light the candle myself. I'm very proud!
> 
> It's made for a relaxing day of work. I've just finished working, now getting ready to go out to Nando's and to watch Wreck it Ralph at the cinema. Can't wait - have been waiting for this movie for AGES! I've paid for VIP cinema seats and I'll be buying our food at Nando's, so Ian will buy cinema snacks and drinks.
Click to expand...


I loved Wreck it Ralph! I saw it at the theatre with my kids. It is a really sweet movie.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. I realize this is a couple of years old, but have you seen this music video?

http://m.quietearth.us/?id=320

I like that the backup zombies have no coordination.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. I realize this is a couple of years old, but have you seen this music video?
> 
> http://m.quietearth.us/?id=320
> 
> I like that the backup zombies have no coordination.



No, I had not seen it. That was funny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And it's clean and creative. You can share it with your kids!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I loved Wreck it Ralph! I saw it at the theatre with my kids. It is a really sweet movie.



Great! A friend went to an advanced screening and said it was 'watchable, but not amazing', so I've been worried but haven't let it put me off.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Wreck it Ralph! I saw it at the theatre with my kids. It is a really sweet movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great! A friend went to an advanced screening and said it was 'watchable, but not amazing', so I've been worried but haven't let it put me off.
Click to expand...


I dont agree at all. I was very pleasantly surprised and I was with my kids and their friends and my two year old and they all loved it. Report back and let me know what you thought


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So the news just reported that a New York mother used a kiss to pass her jailed son drugs. I so DO NOT want more details!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So the news just reported that a New York mother used a kiss to pass her jailed son drugs. I so DO NOT want more details!


Wow, proud day for that family.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The visual makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## sibi

Good morning guys
What is wrong with these mothers? I don't understand it.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the news just reported that a New York mother used a kiss to pass her jailed son drugs. I so DO NOT want more details!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, proud day for that family.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I need to go purge.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ugh, my niece is a freshman at Emmanuel in Boston. It occurred to me that she may want to go out in this storm. I really hope she doesn't


----------



## sibi

Why would she do that? The warnings are being taken seriously.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh, my niece is a freshman at Emmanuel in Boston. It occurred to me that she may want to go out in this storm. I really hope she doesn't


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from being on the hill and talking with Jeff. They are currently just inside PA. They are still only getting rain there. They are delivering to Portland, ME to a WalMart DC. They have been told the DC is taking loads as they come in and not sticking to appointments, so they guys are trying to get in there ASAP. Still will not be until this evening (they even at best are not allowed to go more then 58 mph). No way they can get in and out before it hits. I am worried not only of the snow, but you guys are going to get hit with bad winds, winds easily capable of turning over a semi, let alone one that would be empty.
> 
> 
> I have been keeping him updated on the snow since Wed (thanks to I think Ken bringing it up) and this morning I told him about the expected winds in the area. With snow and high winds they will have to close down roads just with the fear of white outs. Any how Nebraska is real good about doing that and it takes a lot less snow then your getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just texted my SIL, she lives in Chevy Chase, Maryland. Right outside of D.C. She said it is 40's and raining she said it is not supposed to be bad there. If he could just stay south of NYC today.
Click to expand...



I called our other office in Wilmington and they said they may at most get 3-6 inches of snow. Their wind isn't so bad yet and they wont start getting snow until tonight. They are about an hour away from ME and right outside Philly. 
My drive in this morning was the suckage. I had a woman cut me off for no reason and I had to evade her and go into the ditch. She cut me off.. I can't believe it. She pulled out right in front of me with her two little kids in the back seat. I would have broadsided her if I hadn't gone in the ditch. I am in a loud, huge,Diesel F250 with lights on and cab lights!!! The woman behind me evaded too but hit her in the side by the trunk. She tried to tell the officer it was my fault because I sped off a red light. The light wasn't red and she just pulled out into the road. I was the only one who didn't get a ticket. I felt really bad for the woman behind me because I am huge and I made a sharp left hand turn suddenly, she couldn't see what I was evading. The only reason I didn't broadside that car at 35mph and potentially hurt those little ones is because my instinct took over. There is nothing like seeing little eyes looking up at you as you are barreling down on them. 
The best part is that the woman first told the officer I was too fast off the light and then she tried to say I lost control and spun out which is what caused the other two cars to crash. I asked the officer not to give a ticket to the woman who hit the car I evaded. I mean she did a good job of not broadsiding the car and hurting anyone. The woman who caused the ruckus got impeding traffic and the other woman got a failure to stop.




Jacqui said:


> Well off to the big city to take the Russian female to the Vet's. Wish us luck!



Good luck


----------



## sibi

Wow, what a morning it was for you! Thank God those kids are safe.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Why would she do that? The warnings are being taken seriously.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, my niece is a freshman at Emmanuel in Boston. It occurred to me that she may want to go out in this storm. I really hope she doesn't
Click to expand...


I was thinking because she is young and it
might seem like fun. She is a really good kid, so I really cannot see her breaking any rules.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Good morning guys
> What is wrong with these mothers? I don't understand it.



That is double sick.. The kissing and the drug passing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from being on the hill and talking with Jeff. They are currently just inside PA. They are still only getting rain there. They are delivering to Portland, ME to a WalMart DC. They have been told the DC is taking loads as they come in and not sticking to appointments, so they guys are trying to get in there ASAP. Still will not be until this evening (they even at best are not allowed to go more then 58 mph). No way they can get in and out before it hits. I am worried not only of the snow, but you guys are going to get hit with bad winds, winds easily capable of turning over a semi, let alone one that would be empty.
> 
> 
> I have been keeping him updated on the snow since Wed (thanks to I think Ken bringing it up) and this morning I told him about the expected winds in the area. With snow and high winds they will have to close down roads just with the fear of white outs. Any how Nebraska is real good about doing that and it takes a lot less snow then your getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just texted my SIL, she lives in Chevy Chase, Maryland. Right outside of D.C. She said it is 40's and raining she said it is not supposed to be bad there. If he could just stay south of NYC today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I called our other office in Wilmington and they said they may at most get 3-6 inches of snow. Their wind isn't so bad yet and they wont start getting snow until tonight. They are about an hour away from ME and right outside Philly.
> My drive in this morning was the suckage. I had a woman cut me off for no reason and I had to evade her and go into the ditch. She cut me off.. I can't believe it. She pulled out right in front of me with her two little kids in the back seat. I would have broadsided her if I hadn't gone in the ditch. I am in a loud, huge,Diesel F250 with lights on and cab lights!!! The woman behind me evaded too but hit her in the side by the trunk. She tried to tell the officer it was my fault because I sped off a red light. The light wasn't red and she just pulled out into the road. I was the only one who didn't get a ticket. I felt really bad for the woman behind me because I am huge and I made a sharp left hand turn suddenly, she couldn't see what I was evading. The only reason I didn't broadside that car at 35mph and potentially hurt those little ones is because my instinct took over. There is nothing like seeing little eyes looking up at you as you are barreling down on them.
> The best part is that the woman first told the officer I was too fast off the light and then she tried to say I lost control and spun out which is what caused the other two cars to crash. I asked the officer not to give a ticket to the woman who hit the car I evaded. I mean she did a good job of not broadsiding the car and hurting anyone. The woman who caused the ruckus got impeding traffic and the other woman got a failure to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well off to the big city to take the Russian female to the Vet's. Wish us luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...





Wow Kerryann, that totally sucks! I am glad that no one was injured!


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, when you went into the ditch, did your vehicle get damaged?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, when you went into the ditch, did your vehicle get damaged?



No thank god. I looked it over good afterwards and then when I drove it out I checked everything. I was sooooooooooooo mad at that woman. Seriously before people get drivers licenses they need to learn how to drive (even if they came from another country and maybe drove there). Too many people go with this mentality of I am pulling out and they will stop (because I either don't know the rules or I am more important than everyone else on the road). Traffic was flowing heavy so both directions would have had to stop to accommodate her turn. I called 911 and waited in my truck until the police showed up so I could calm down and have a fear of being tazed.  I told the police officer that it was a good thing that I cared about her kids because she didn't give a S---!! That's when she tried to lie and say my spin out caused the accident. Luckily the other woman told him that I did not spin out, but made a quick right hand turn (or left??? I think right.. I was too freaked and mad to even know directions). The best part is that if I hadn't evaded her I would have gotten a failure to stop ticket and been at fault for the accident like the poor woman who hit her.


----------



## sibi

Truthfully Kerryann, people are so discourteous on the roads. You have stupid people on the road who shouldn't be driving. I'm so glad that you got out of it unscathed. Just look at it as an experience, and keep doing what you do, watch the.other guy! You are a great driver. And an angel was with you today.



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, when you went into the ditch, did your vehicle get damaged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thank god. I looked it over good afterwards and then when I drove it out I checked everything. I was sooooooooooooo mad at that woman. Seriously before people get drivers licenses they need to learn how to drive (even if they came from another country and maybe drove there). Too many people go with this mentality of I am pulling out and they will stop (because I either don't know the rules or I am more important than everyone else on the road). Traffic was flowing heavy so both directions would have had to stop to accommodate her turn. I called 911 and waited in my truck until the police showed up so I could calm down and have a fear of being tazed.  I told the police officer that it was a good thing that I cared about her kids because she didn't give a S---!! That's when she tried to lie and say my spin out caused the accident. Luckily the other woman told him that I did not spin out, but made a quick right hand turn (or left??? I think right.. I was too freaked and mad to even know directions). The best part is that if I hadn't evaded her I would have gotten a failure to stop ticket and been at fault for the accident like the poor woman who hit her.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Truthfully Kerryann, people are so discourteous on the roads. You have stupid people on the road who shouldn't be driving. I'm so glad that you got out of it unscathed. Just look at it as an experience, and keep doing what you do, watch the.other guy! You are a great driver. And an angel was with you today.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, when you went into the ditch, did your vehicle get damaged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thank god. I looked it over good afterwards and then when I drove it out I checked everything. I was sooooooooooooo mad at that woman. Seriously before people get drivers licenses they need to learn how to drive (even if they came from another country and maybe drove there). Too many people go with this mentality of I am pulling out and they will stop (because I either don't know the rules or I am more important than everyone else on the road). Traffic was flowing heavy so both directions would have had to stop to accommodate her turn. I called 911 and waited in my truck until the police showed up so I could calm down and have a fear of being tazed.  I told the police officer that it was a good thing that I cared about her kids because she didn't give a S---!! That's when she tried to lie and say my spin out caused the accident. Luckily the other woman told him that I did not spin out, but made a quick right hand turn (or left??? I think right.. I was too freaked and mad to even know directions). The best part is that if I hadn't evaded her I would have gotten a failure to stop ticket and been at fault for the accident like the poor woman who hit her.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Trust no one


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Guilty until proven innocent and step on them before they step on you are my motto's


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow! You guys are tough!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tough world. I did more insanity and took a shower and I am laying on my couch totally limp...


Ken, regarding your tubs. What if you were able to organize some sort of TFO transport system like running the 4x4 relay. If people would volunteer to drive them an hour or two to the next person and so forth. It would be sooo cool!! I would drive a shift to Mass or NY.


----------



## sibi

Do you think it can make it to Florida? I would love to drove ,say, to South Carolina. Anyway, Erin, how's the weather there? Is it snowing hard?



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Tough world. I did more insanity and took a shower and I am laying on my couch totally limp...
> 
> 
> Ken, regarding your tubs. What if you were able to organize some sort of TFO transport system like running the 4x4 relay. If people would volunteer to drive them an hour or two to the next person and so forth. It would be sooo cool!! I would drive a shift to Mass or NY.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It's not bad, I think we only have a couple of inches and it is not windy. It is one of those all encompassing snow falls that makes the world seam clean and quiet. My friend down the street called and asked if I needed anything and said the roads were not bad.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Tough world. I did more insanity and took a shower and I am laying on my couch totally limp...
> 
> 
> Ken, regarding your tubs. What if you were able to organize some sort of TFO transport system like running the 4x4 relay. If people would volunteer to drive them an hour or two to the next person and so forth. It would be sooo cool!! I would drive a shift to Mass or NY.





That would be fun. I could do a leg of driving on the west coast. I'm just off I-5 sorta.


I just got cussed out by a hummingbird for having an empty feeder. Tough world is right!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough world. I did more insanity and took a shower and I am laying on my couch totally limp...
> 
> 
> Ken, regarding your tubs. What if you were able to organize some sort of TFO transport system like running the 4x4 relay. If people would volunteer to drive them an hour or two to the next person and so forth. It would be sooo cool!! I would drive a shift to Mass or NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be fun. I could do a leg of driving on the west coast. I'm just off I-5 sorta.
> 
> 
> I just got cussed out by a hummingbird for having an empty feeder. Tough world is right!
Click to expand...




I guess it is just a matter of figuring out who wants one and who is willing to drive.


Here are some pics I just took. Getting 2 inches from 9-2:30 is lame!! But it is windier than I thought it was.


----------



## sibi

I guess you'll have more to report about after tonight. Btw, where did Ken find the tubs in the first place? Somebody made these things. There's got to be a manufacturer of these tubs. It's just finding if they we made special for some company. If so, we may never find the manufacturer. That's why I want to know where he got then. Wouldn't it be nice to call the company and find how to get them shipped directly to each one of us?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The tubs currently are part of a probate settlement and technically owned by a finance company. That is my main concern in regard to getting them as they may become unavailable. They are not really seen as an asset in the big picture of the real estate holdings. The heirs are unavailable to me. 
Records for the original purchase are not readily available to me and I am in no position to ask for them.


----------



## sibi

Well, is there any way you can request the purchase of them through the finance company? All probate wants to do is determine who will own something. That has to mean that someone will be the beneficiary of all the questionable property. When that is determined, could you find out what the owner wants for the tubs?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My connection with them is through the temporary caretakers. I can get as many as I want/ can afford. My fear is the property being sold and the tubs being sent to a landfill.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Sibi, it's really nasty here now. Very windy and the snow is close to white out. I took a pic while Rob was snow blowing. As far as I know everyone still has power but some gas stations are closed and out of gas.


Rob snow blowing...


----------



## Kerryann

Snowmaggedon or Nemo passed us. I came home and shoveled because I needed a work out and I needed an attitude adjustment. My husband came home and helped with the last bit. 
We do have a snowblower too but I wanted the work out. Here is a picture of the driveway I cleared. We got about 6 to 8 inches of snow.






We have a winter festival in Detroit this weekend so I snapped these pictures from my office. this sled is right next to my office so I could hear the kids squealing all day.


----------



## Jacqui

Wow Kerryann what a day you have had!

Ken how many hummers do you have feeding usually?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui- I am not sure where Jeff is but CT closed all highways and put a travel ban on all non essential government and hospital employees as of 4pm EST.


----------



## cherylim

I'm back from the movie. Absolutely LOVED Wreck It Ralph. Really impressive.

I was surprised. It's the first night of it, and they're only doing one screening a night, but it was almost empty. About 10 families by the time it started. Annoying, too, that we'd paid for VIP seats and they didn't check. Some rough-looking guy came in with his young daughter and went 'Sit here. They're VIP seats, and we're not actually allowed. We'll go here'.

A bit frustrating when I paid extra, but I got my seat so I wasn't that bothered. UNTIL the little girl couldn't sit still and started kicking the back of my chair. Sort of ruins the luxury a bit. Oh well!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Wow Kerryann what a day you have had!
> 
> Ken how many hummers do you have feeding usually?



How's the Russian girl


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I'm back from the movie. Absolutely LOVED Wreck It Ralph. Really impressive.
> 
> I was surprised. It's the first night of it, and they're only doing one screening a night, but it was almost empty. About 10 families by the time it started. Annoying, too, that we'd paid for VIP seats and they didn't check. Some rough-looking guy came in with his young daughter and went 'Sit here. They're VIP seats, and we're not actually allowed. We'll go here'.
> 
> A bit frustrating when I paid extra, but I got my seat so I wasn't that bothered. UNTIL the little girl couldn't sit still and started kicking the back of my chair. Sort of ruins the luxury a bit. Oh well!



I'm so glad you liked it!! Except for the bratty kid!


----------



## sibi

Yeah, how's our baby girl doing? Did she go to the vet today?


Wow, that's crazy. Wait until tonight. I hope you all don't lose power.


CtTortoiseMom said:



> Sibi, it's really nasty here now. Very windy and the snow is close to white out. I took a pic while Rob was snow blowing. As far as I know everyone still has power but some gas stations are closed and out of gas.
> 
> 
> Rob snow blowing...
> [/quote
> 
> Kerryann, i recall the old days of shoveling, and you know what? I don't miss it. Wait til tomorrow. You're going to ache in areas you never thought there were muscles.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from the movie. Absolutely LOVED Wreck It Ralph. Really impressive.
> 
> I was surprised. It's the first night of it, and they're only doing one screening a night, but it was almost empty. About 10 families by the time it started. Annoying, too, that we'd paid for VIP seats and they didn't check. Some rough-looking guy came in with his young daughter and went 'Sit here. They're VIP seats, and we're not actually allowed. We'll go here'.
> 
> A bit frustrating when I paid extra, but I got my seat so I wasn't that bothered. UNTIL the little girl couldn't sit still and started kicking the back of my chair. Sort of ruins the luxury a bit. Oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you liked it!! Except for the bratty kid!
Click to expand...


Yes. Might be amongst my favourites, now. I really like Vanellope's character. She's not quite beaten Simba in my 'favourite characters' list, but close enough! 

Now, to sleep...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui- I am not sure where Jeff is but CT closed all highways and put a travel ban on all non essential government and hospital employees as of 4pm EST.


I saw Massachusetts was shut down too


----------



## Jacqui

Just called Jeff, they shut them down just into the state of NY.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yeah, how's our baby girl doing? Did she go to the vet today?
> 
> 
> Wow, that's crazy. Wait until tonight. I hope you all don't lose power.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi, it's really nasty here now. Very windy and the snow is close to white out. I took a pic while Rob was snow blowing. As far as I know everyone still has power but some gas stations are closed and out of gas.
> 
> 
> Rob snow blowing...
> [/quote
> 
> Kerryann, i recall the old days of shoveling, and you know what? I don't miss it. Wait til tomorrow. You're going to ache in areas you never thought there were muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My abs and butt are so sore already
Click to expand...


----------



## Nixxy

Man, crazy weather outside tonight. Not that unusual for the winters here, but this is a fairly good sized storm. My car looks like a snowbank.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, well, your area is going to get slammed tonight. Take pics. We'd like to see all the snow.
[/font]


Nixxy said:


> Man, crazy weather outside tonight. Not that unusual for the winters here, but this is a fairly good sized storm. My car looks like a snowbank.


----------



## Nixxy

Haha. I will. It's been coming down for about 15 hours straight nonstop, and picking up fast.

I'll take plenty of pictures tomorrow morning of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Kerryann what a day you have had!
> 
> Ken how many hummers do you have feeding usually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the Russian girl
Click to expand...


 http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-65084.html


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I just got cussed out by a hummingbird for having an empty feeder. Tough world is right!



Serves you right, gotta keep those things clean and full buddy!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Kerryann what a day you have had!
> 
> Ken how many hummers do you have feeding usually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the Russian girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-65084.html
Click to expand...


Positive thoughts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We used to feed herds. Our cats got skilled at killing them so we stopped. What the hummer thought was a feeder was in reality a wind moving deal with yellow colors on it. It flew up to it saw me, came to about 3 feet of my face, made those sorta clicking noises, and flew off.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We used to feed herds. Our cats got skilled at killing them so we stopped. What the hummer thought was a feeder was in reality a wind moving deal with yellow colors on it. It flew up to it saw me, came to about 3 feet of my face, made those sorta clicking noises, and flew off.



awww.. you were schooled..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Did anyone check out that pianist playing for the the gallops in London?
I wonder if Mrs.C. Is not on because no one thought to plug the router into the generator.


Hey! You are here!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> We used to feed herds. Our cats got skilled at killing them so we stopped. What the hummer thought was a feeder was in reality a wind moving deal with yellow colors on it. It flew up to it saw me, came to about 3 feet of my face, made those sorta clicking noises, and flew off.


I love those guys. Took years to get them to visit our place. Went to a member of TFO who lives in NJ house and they had swarms of them. Was such a sight.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Our climate is, â€œmild" enough that we have some that don't migrate in the winter.


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It flew up to it saw me, came to about 3 feet of my face, made those sorta clicking noises, and flew off.



Aaaww, you were part of an interspecie dialog, sweet! 

The last couple years we have been in a feeding war with some unknown neighbor who has "stolen" our birds away....don't know what they are feeding but it is certainly competition.


----------



## Jacqui

I found out the guy who lives just outside of our village has feeders. So I think they eat from his feeders and not so much ours. Of course I think they hit our blooms pretty heavy at times too. It came as a shock that this big tall very serious farmer type has hummer feeders. He just does not seem the type for such a hobby. With him it has always seemed if he can't make money from it, he doesn't do it.


----------



## Kerryann

Mikes parents have a bunch of hibiscus bushes and they get a ton of them. I never see them at the feeder but they swarm the flowers


----------



## Deltadawn465

Hope everyone in the NE stays safe! We re lucky here , we mostly just get the occasional windstorm.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I'm here, this is all I see out of my window...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I'm here, this is all I see out of my window...



Eek.. you can come stay here if you get snowed out of your home.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> It came as a shock that this big tall very serious farmer type has hummer feeders. He just does not seem the type for such a hobby. With him it has always seemed if he can't make money from it, he doesn't do it.


Yeh, I run into that demographic all the time and am wonderfully amazied that stereotypes can be so deceiving. 

I find myself liking people I would never have considered and abhorred by those I thought collegues. 

I still have strong opinions though so don't press me. 

This is the last weekend that I have to work straight. The study ends next midweek, yeah. I think the entire team is exhausted.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm hoping you're looking down in the picture?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm hoping you're looking down in the picture?



I was thinking she wasn't and the snow was gonna shut her in 

Anyone need a huge plecko? I have to rehome mine. He's outgrown a 55 gallon tank. I am so nervous about the thought of giving him away but I also don't want a 125 gallon tank 
If anyone ever says fish only grow to the size of their tank they lie.  I didn't think that but I have never seen one as big as pleckozilla


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I wasn't outside, I was taking it from inside my house looking out the window. I am not sure if I have ever been in a storm quite like this. It is really beautiful. We def have over a foot already and they said we will prob have about 30 inches when it is all gone. Ugh, I have to take Dagny out..


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I wasn't outside, I was taking it from inside my house looking out the window. I am not sure if I have ever been in a storm quite like this. It is really beautiful. We def have over a foot already and they said we will prob have about 30 inches when it is all gone. Ugh, I have to take Dagny out..



Atleast she is still tall enough you shouldn't loose her. Plus black looks so good with white.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't outside, I was taking it from inside my house looking out the window. I am not sure if I have ever been in a storm quite like this. It is really beautiful. We def have over a foot already and they said we will prob have about 30 inches when it is all gone. Ugh, I have to take Dagny out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast she is still tall enough you shouldn't loose her. Plus black looks so good with white.
Click to expand...


I agree.. my little schnauzer wouldn't be able to move through snow that deep


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

So true and she hates the cold so much she just does her business and runs inside. I got a cool shadow pic of us. I am wearing a parka with the hood up and there is fur on the hood...




Kerryann said:


> I agree.. my little schnauzer wouldn't be able to move through snow that deep



My Bassett Hound is having trouble!




Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping you're looking down in the picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking she wasn't and the snow was gonna shut her in
> 
> Anyone need a huge plecko? I have to rehome mine. He's outgrown a 55 gallon tank. I am so nervous about the thought of giving him away but I also don't want a 125 gallon tank
> If anyone ever says fish only grow to the size of their tank they lie.  I didn't think that but I have never seen one as big as pleckozilla
Click to expand...


I just googled plecko and they are really cool.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So true and she hates the cold so much she just does her business and runs inside. I got a cool shadow pic of us. I am wearing a parka with the hood up and there is fur on the hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.. my little schnauzer wouldn't be able to move through snow that deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bassett Hound is having trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping you're looking down in the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking she wasn't and the snow was gonna shut her in
> 
> Anyone need a huge plecko? I have to rehome mine. He's outgrown a 55 gallon tank. I am so nervous about the thought of giving him away but I also don't want a 125 gallon tank
> If anyone ever says fish only grow to the size of their tank they lie.  I didn't think that but I have never seen one as big as pleckozilla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just googled plecko and they are really cool.
Click to expand...





I have heard of shadow people but never shadow dogs 
He is really cool. I have never seen one this big ever. He was only like an inch long when I got him three years ago.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I say go for the bigger tank! I had one large enough a big girl could water birth in. Karen was very specific when she got her plecco. She only wanted one that would stay small. Hers will max out about 5" but were taking him back in the morning because he gets the yah yahs and body slams fish that get in his way. He already killed one of her favorites, not on purpose, just sorta spazzing out like.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had one large enough a big girl could water birth in.



The image!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I say go for the bigger tank! I had one large enough a big girl could water birth in. Karen was very specific when she got her plecco. She only wanted one that would stay small. Hers will max out about 5" but were taking him back in the morning because he gets the yah yahs and body slams fish that get in his way. He already killed one of her favorites, not on purpose, just sorta spazzing out like.



They need a place to hide or they will all spaz out. Does he have a safe hiding spot. I am not replacing my fish as they go to heaven so I don't want a bigger tank.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

He's got his two, purposely constructed hides. Every now and then, he comes out for a while, then it's all about spaze city.


----------



## ijmccollum

Chow.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had one large enough a big girl could water birth in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image!
Click to expand...


When I was in college I was interning in this law office. This woman came in and said she was having labor pains. I asked her if she needed an ambulance and she said no. She had to get her bankruptcy filed before she gave birth apparently. She told me that she never used drugs during any of her six previous births and this time she was using a midwife and trying to do it in a birthing tub. 
Both the attorney who was helping her with the paperwork and I were freaking out as he was doing her paperwork. Hopefully she made it to her tub and it didn't pop out on the bus she had to ride to it. 
That is when I decided dealing with the general public was not for me ..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

ijmccollum said:


> Chow.



See ya. .


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had one large enough a big girl could water birth in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was in college I was interning in this law office. This woman came in and said she was having labor pains. I asked her if she needed an ambulance and she said no. She had to get her bankruptcy filed before she gave birth apparently. She told me that she never used drugs during any of her six previous births and this time she was using a midwife and trying to do it in a birthing tub.
> Both the attorney who was helping her with the paperwork and I were freaking out as he was doing her paperwork. Hopefully she made it to her tub and it didn't pop out on the bus she had to ride to it.
> That is when I decided dealing with the general public was not for me ..
Click to expand...

My friend from high school has three children born in her jacuzzi tub and she sent me the pics! I was induced with all three of mine so birthing at home was never even a thought!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm thinking the jacuzzi tub had more to do than just the births. Not going there for any pool parties.


Great sub plot for a movie though.


Really? That killed chat? Sigh!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm thinking the jacuzzi tub had more to do than just the births. Not going there for any pool parties.
> 
> 
> Great sub plot for a movie though.
> 
> 
> Really? That killed chat? Sigh!






No I was migrating to bed but almost fell down the stairs again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm watching that show, â€œI was mauled to death by my misguided choice of pets" and now I want a hippo! Ha


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> No I was migrating to bed but almost fell down the stairs again.



Ya either got to quit doing that or buy a new house with only one floor.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Ya either got to quit doing that or buy a new house with only one floor.



Get a chair coaster!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Ya either got to quit doing that or buy a new house with only one floor.



It was Mikes fault and maybe ptsd. I was taking down the gate and he turned off the light and I started to lose my balance.
I found a fun thing for Erin on Pinterest. It was twister dots dyed on the lawn.


Okay off to bed.. Gotta get up early for the parade


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That sounds cute. Haga! Ken almost killed chat. I am really tired, everything is cracking me up.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm watching that show, â€œI was mauled to death by my misguided choice of pets" and now I want a hippo! Ha



That would be different... and dangerous.


A pigmy or regular one?




ijmccollum said:


> Chow.



puppy!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> That would be different... and dangerous.
> 
> 
> A pigmy or regular one?





Regular African big one. And then you guys could see Karen saying things like, â€œhe treated it like a big puppy!" And things like, â€œthen I end up with all these tortoises!" Haha


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

A hippo is #8 on the top ten deadliest animal list. I was surprised to see that #1 is a mosquito.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hippos are seen as an uncontrolled animal in Oregon which means I can own one. Malerial Mosquitos I'm not so sure of.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be different... and dangerous.
> 
> 
> A pigmy or regular one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular African big one. And then you guys could see Karen saying things like, â€œhe treated it like a big puppy!" And things like, â€œthen I end up with all these tortoises!" Haha
Click to expand...




Well it just another kind of horse after all.  a water horse


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Well it just another kind of horse after all.  a water horse



Ok. That killed chat. Gnite all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Amphibia-Reptilia (2013)

A quantitative analysis of the state of knowledge of turtles of the
United States and Canada

Jeffrey E. Lovich1,âˆ—, Joshua R. Ennen1,2

Abstract. The â€œinformation ageâ€ ushered in an explosion of knowledge and access to knowledge that continues to
revolutionize society. Knowledge about turtles, as measured by number of published papers, has been growing at an
exponential rate since the early 1970s, a phenomenon mirrored in all scientific disciplines. Although knowledge about turtles,
as measured by number of citations for papers in scientific journals, has been growing rapidly, this taxonomic group remains
highly imperiled suggesting that knowledge is not always successfully translated into effective conservation of turtles. We
reviewed the body of literature on turtles of the United States and Canada and found that: 1) the number of citations is
biased toward large-bodied species, 2) the number of citations is biased toward wide-ranging species, and 3) conservation
status has little effect on the accumulation of knowledge for a species, especially after removing the effects of body size
or range size. The dispersion of knowledge, measured by Shannon Weiner diversity and evenness indices across species,
was identical from 1994 to 2009 suggesting that poorly studied species remained poorly-studied species while well-studied
species remained well studied. Several species listed as threatened or endangered under the U.S. Endangered Species Act
(e.g., Pseudemys alabamensis, Sternotherus depressus, and Graptemys oculifera) remain poorly studied with the estimated
number of citations for each ranging from only 13-24. The low number of citations for these species could best be explained
by their restricted distribution and/or their smaller size. Despite the exponential increase in knowledge of turtles in the United
States and Canada, no species of turtle listed under the Endangered Species Act has ever been delisted for reason of recovery.
Therefore, increased knowledge does not necessarily contribute appreciably to recovery of threatened turtles.
Keywords: Canada, conservation, Endangered Species Act, knowledge, literature, turtles, United States.

1 - U.S. Geological Survey, Southwest Biological Science
Center, 2255 North Gemini Drive, Flagstaff AZ 86001,
USA
2 - Present address: TN-SCORE, University of Tennessee,
Knoxville, Tennessee 37996, USA
âˆ—Corresponding author; e-mail:
[email protected]
To subscribe to Herp Digest, send a message to [email protected]. Wait for a confirmation message in your email. Simply Reply to the message (no text is necessary), and your address will be automatically added to the mailing list. To unsubscribe from this list, send a message to [email protected]. Reply to the confirmation message in your email (no text is necessary), and your address will be automatically removed.


Just in to me. Subscribe and support. Mrs.C. , did you enjoy, â€œdiary of a turtle lovers wife"? I did. Had Karen read it she may have thought twice before marring me,( but she met me in the herp so. while I was president).


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

puppy + 12 year old lucky shoes =












is 12 am to early to say good morning?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> A hippo is #8 on the top ten deadliest animal list. I was surprised to see that #1 is a mosquito.



That is what almost killed me 
I am on my way to the parade. Yay! I will take pics.
None of my clothes fit. I am down 23 lbs since January 5th. I only have a bit more until my goal. My weight loss has slowed because of my work outs. I am so excited.




Melly-n-shorty said:


> puppy + 12 year old lucky shoes =
> 
> is 12 am to early to say good morning?



So cute.. I want a puppy!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hippo is #8 on the top ten deadliest animal list. I was surprised to see that #1 is a mosquito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what almost killed me
> I am on my way to the parade. Yay! I will take pics.
> None of my clothes fit. I am down 23 lbs since January 5th. I only have a bit more until my goal. My weight loss has slowed because of my work outs. I am so excited.
Click to expand...

Congrats, that is really exciting!


----------



## Kerryann

I read that article Ken. It seems odd they would keep studying the same species.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The snow is gone. I measured 29 inches. Our snowblower got a broken belt at 2am and is out of commission but Rob towed a stuck snow plow out of the neighbors driveway with my car this morning and the plow guy is going to come back and finish our driveway for us, yay! 

Oh yeah.... Good Morning TFO!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Congrats, that is really exciting!



I have to be in a bathing suit next weekend  and it's a strapless tankini. I refuse to buy another bathing suit even thou I'm worried it might beer a little too big. I have a hard time buying suits because I fell like the tops are all made for small chests so I end up with a large top.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> The snow is gone. I measured 29 inches. Our snowblower got a broken belt at 2am and is out of commission but Rob towed a stuck snow plow out of the neighbors driveway with my car this morning and the plow guy is going to come back and finish our driveway for us, yay!
> 
> Oh yeah.... Good Morning TFO!!!



That is awesome 
Are you guys getting warm weather this well too? It's supposed to rain here tomorrow and Monday


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppy + 12 year old lucky shoes =
> 
> is 12 am to early to say good morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute.. I want a puppy!!
Click to expand...


she isnt mine, she belongs to a client. they had me over to take pictures of her and her sister. they were so much fun to play with. this one was super shy till I gave her my shoe.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> she isnt mine, she belongs to a client. they had me over to take pictures of her and her sister. they were so much fun to play with. this one was super shy till I gave her my shoe.



That would be fun taking pictures of cute puppies


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

yep for sure! its the best part of my job!


----------



## Yvonne G

Looks like I'm a little late to the party! But good morning, anyway!!


----------



## cherylim

Hello everyone! Had a great day out. Now have one of my little wax melts going...the house smells of chocolate cookies!


----------



## Kerryann

We had 34 rigs


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,
The same, larger specie. I think some is what is easier, some of it is the cuteness factor, (didn't Nemo have a sea turtle as a friend?).
While I was President of the herp. society, we had an opportunity for an ongoing population survey of the western pond turtle in a series of ponds on private property. Of the then 25-30 active members only 2 members took up the program. It was disappointing to say the least. 

Morning everyone! Why did Rob snow blow yesterday when there was 4"-6" on the ground?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

In big storms Rob snow blows every couple of hours so it is not too hard for him or over the snow blowers blades.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh. That makes sense, except for the 27" falling while he's asleep. Lol. 
Did you enjoy, â€œConfessions of a turtle lovers wife"?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh. That makes sense, except for the 27" falling while he's asleep. Lol.
> Did you enjoy, â€œConfessions of a turtle lovers wife"?



I did not get a chance to read it yet because I am finishing a different book. It is next in line though and I am excited to read it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No pictures of the nights snow fall?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No pictures of the nights snow fall?



I just posted a thread with pictures


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Looks like fun for someone else!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am inside eating hot oatmeal and am chilled to the bone. I overdid it and was outside for two long. I made the maze and then helped the kids build a fort and we tried to sled but the snow is too deep.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am inside eating hot oatmeal and am chilled to the bone. I overdid it and was outside for two long. I made the maze and then helped the kids build a fort and we tried to sled but the snow is too deep.



Building a snow fort is too much fun!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think you got chilled through the brain! Oatmeal at lunch? What the â€¦?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think you got chilled through the brain! Oatmeal at lunch? What the â€¦?



It's warm & wonderful! I don't eat breakfast so if it will make you feel better we can call it brunch.


Jacqui- did Jeff make it to ME?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It's warm & wonderful! I don't eat breakfast so if it will make you feel better we can call it brunch.
> 
> 
> Jacqui- did Jeff make it to ME?





Oatmeal can be dinner too and I sometimes make farina for dessert with fruit


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui- did Jeff make it to ME?



No still parked until tomorrow.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui- did Jeff make it to ME?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No still parked until tomorrow.
Click to expand...


Probably best. Car's were stuck all over the place when I went out at 3pm today.
Does he still feel ok?


Chatters, check out the blizzard thread because I added pics of my friends igloo and it is really cool!


----------



## Jacqui

Except for the fact tonight he feels like he has more burps and more sour ones, Jeff says halfway done with day three he is feeling normal. He has a really bad time with acid reflux. They said the side effects tend to start showing up three or four days out, so we are in prime time. Thanks for asking. Very sweet of you Erin.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I hope bad burps is the worst of it for him!!


Here is the finished product of my ice marbles. They are now buried forever and I imagine they will just melt with the snow. But, they turned out really pretty next time I am going to break up the Easter egg dying pills and put them in the balloons with glitter. That way I won't have multi colored hands for days.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I hope bad burps is the worst of it for him!!
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product of my ice marbles. They are now buried forever and I imagine they will just melt with the snow. But, they turned out really pretty next time I am going to break up the Easter egg dying pills and put them in the balloons with glitter. That way I won't have multi colored hands for days.





Normally when he gets a lot of burping going on, it leads to him vomiting. 

I am surprised that the food coloring tended to form balls of color instead of spreading to all of the water. Still they are pretty,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My oatmeal comment had to do with the eating of oatmeal regardless of the meal involved. Unless, of course, you're at grandmas and you have to eat it. Breakfast for dinner is great as long as it involves eggs and cured pork products. Same goes for lunch. Did I mention I like to eat? And I will apologize now, it does not add weight to me and my doctor hates that my cholesterol count (good and bad) is better than his. Again, I apologize.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope bad burps is the worst of it for him!!
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product of my ice marbles. They are now buried forever and I imagine they will just melt with the snow. But, they turned out really pretty next time I am going to break up the Easter egg dying pills and put them in the balloons with glitter. That way I won't have multi colored hands for days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally when he gets a lot of burping going on, it leads to him vomiting.
> 
> I am surprised that the food coloring tended to form balls of color instead of spreading to all of the water. Still they are pretty,
Click to expand...




Oh no, I hope he doesn't vomit!! 

I know, I was surprised too. 
I am watching the newest Park's & rec's, does anyone watch ii? This one is really funny!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A very funny show. As well as the office. Although this weeks episode I felt was lacking. Modern family was great this week as well.


I can't be hanging here if I'm watching because I have to rewind too much.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> A very funny show. As well as the office. Although this weeks episode I felt was lacking. Modern family was great this week as well.
> 
> 
> I can't be hanging here if I'm watching because I have to rewind too much.





I love Modern Family. I don't like what is going on with Pam & Jim. I did love the episodes leading up to them getting married and my husband I'd not. But, I want the Office to be lighter & funnier. It's been too heavy lately.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I completely agree on the Pam and Jim front. That type of content is not comedy for me. And yes, we watched their relationship bloom over the years and then Cece being born and allâ€¦ok, maybe I need more friends.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I completely agree on the Pam and Jim front. That type of content is not comedy for me. And yes, we watched their relationship bloom over the years and then Cece being born and allâ€¦ok, maybe I need more friends.



That made me laugh. Starting the office now...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What about Modern Family? Do you watch?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What about Modern Family? Do you watch?



Yep, I love Modern Family. It is hilarious and Phil is my favorite.


Pam- "I don't think you should go to Philly tonight, I think that you should stay and we should fight", Jim-"alright Beasly, get ready to put your dukes up ". The girl in me loved that!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you seen this weeks episode yet?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Have you seen this weeks episode yet?



Yes




Cowboy_Ken said:


> My oatmeal comment had to do with the eating of oatmeal regardless of the meal involved. Unless, of course, you're at grandmas and you have to eat it. Breakfast for dinner is great as long as it involves eggs and cured pork products. Same goes for lunch. Did I mention I like to eat? And I will apologize now, it does not add weight to me and my doctor hates that my cholesterol count (good and bad) is better than his. Again, I apologize.



I have low cholesterol and am not overweight. But, if I ate like you I would be so kudo's. The problem is I am 5'3 so there is not much room to hide fatty foods.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui- did Jeff make it to ME?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No still parked until tomorrow.
Click to expand...


When I first read that I thought he was going to see Erin


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, how's your knee doing?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this weeks episode yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> My oatmeal comment had to do with the eating of oatmeal regardless of the meal involved. Unless, of course, you're at grandmas and you have to eat it. Breakfast for dinner is great as long as it involves eggs and cured pork products. Same goes for lunch. Did I mention I like to eat? And I will apologize now, it does not add weight to me and my doctor hates that my cholesterol count (good and bad) is better than his. Again, I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have low cholesterol and am not overweight. But, if I ate like you I would be so kudo's. The problem is I am 5'3 so there is not much room to hide fatty foods.
Click to expand...




One of my besties is the girl everyone wants to snuff. She's 5 ft 4 and cant gain weight. She out eats me and eats like that at home but never gets above like 95lbs. She actually made it to 120 lbs during her last pregnancy and was so proud of herself.  Her husband thinks it's sick too, he works out for over an hour everyday and has to watch what he eats but she can out eat him.. and he used to be a pro linebacker!!! When we were in our 20s people said, wait until your 30s, and now they say wait until you are 40. Her mom is in her 60s and has the same metabolism. 
Yes.. I am envious  I feel like I look at food wrong and it's stuck to my gut.

Jacqui
Hows your new girl? 
Can they give Jeff an anti nausea pill? They gave me one when I was on the fertility drugs and it helped me a lot. I was throwing up everything I ate too.




sibi said:


> Kerryann, how's your knee doing?



My knee is better. I do have a bruise. I gave it a test today because right before the parade I had to go find a bathroom and I ran over a mile trying to find one, so I could make it back in time. I told my friends about it today and they were like.. how does that even happen??? How did you forget what stair you are on.. I pointed at my hair..


----------



## sibi

Watch out Cowboy, my cholesterol was better than most, in fact, it was perfect, always was, I still had a heart attack.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> My oatmeal comment had to do with the eating of oatmeal regardless of the meal involved. Unless, of course, you're at grandmas and you have to eat it. Breakfast for dinner is great as long as it involves eggs and cured pork products. Same goes for lunch. Did I mention I like to eat? And I will apologize now, it does not add weight to me and my doctor hates that my cholesterol count (good and bad) is better than his. Again, I apologize.







Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this weeks episode yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> My oatmeal comment had to do with the eating of oatmeal regardless of the meal involved. Unless, of course, you're at grandmas and you have to eat it. Breakfast for dinner is great as long as it involves eggs and cured pork products. Same goes for lunch. Did I mention I like to eat? And I will apologize now, it does not add weight to me and my doctor hates that my cholesterol count (good and bad) is better than his. Again, I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have low cholesterol and am not overweight. But, if I ate like you I would be so kudo's. The problem is I am 5'3 so there is not much room to hide fatty foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my besties is the girl everyone wants to snuff. She's 5 ft 4 and cant gain weight. She out eats me and eats like that at home but never gets above like 95lbs. She actually made it to 120 lbs during her last pregnancy and was so proud of herself.  Her husband thinks it's sick too, he works out for over an hour everyday and has to watch what he eats but she can out eat him.. and he used to be a pro linebacker!!! When we were in our 20s people said, wait until your 30s, and now they say wait until you are 40. Her mom is in her 60s and has the same metabolism.
> Yes.. I am envious  I feel like I look at food wrong and it's stuck to my gut.
> 
> Jacqui
> Hows your new girl?
> Can they give Jeff an anti nausea pill? They gave me one when I was on the fertility drugs and it helped me a lot. I was throwing up everything I ate too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann, how's your knee doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My knee is better. I do have a bruise. I gave it a test today because right before the parade I had to go find a bathroom and I ran over a mile trying to find one, so I could make it back in time. I told my friends about it today and they were like.. how does that even happen??? How did you forget what stair you are on.. I pointed at my hair..
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Why am I not sleepy? I was up early


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I take after my granny B. she smoked, drank, never watched what she ate, and was for the most part appalled by exercise of any kind. She passed when she was 103. I remember when she was in her 90's and moved into a retirement community they said she had to quit smoking. I asked why, they said because its bad for her. I looked at the doctor and said, â€œwhen someone makes it past 90, if they want to try opium you should give it to them!" I was asked to leave. But really, you know what I mean?


----------



## sibi

Do you really come from that good of stock? You know, good things skip a generation


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I take after my granny B. she smoked, drank, never watched what she ate, and was for the most part appalled by exercise of any kind. She passed when she was 103. I remember when she was in her 90's and moved into a retirement community they said she had to quit smoking. I asked why, they said because its bad for her. I looked at the doctor and said, â€œwhen someone makes it past 90, if they want to try opium you should give it to them!" I was asked to leave. But really, you know what I mean?



It's funny because one guy wouldn't believe my friend. He asked my friend if she exercised and she was like.. Yes I did back in 2002. Ha
I am not so lucky.. And most of the people in my family died before 60


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When at her 100 birthday party, she was all proud showing off her card from the President. Then she would point out it was addressed to Mrs. B. and not Thelma as it should be from someone who was her friend. LOL.


----------



## sibi

Did you take something for your knee?


Kerryann said:


> Why am I not sleepy? I was up early


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The skipping a generation is what I'm counting on. My sweet mom passed when she was 75.


----------



## sibi

Lol, I forgot your mom was tbe skipped generation. Well, you know, if tbe skipped generation doesn't work for you, it could just mean that all tbe good genes went with grandma B.


It's so funny, it as we're talking about aging and living lo g, this ad keeps popping up, "Is a walk-in tub right for you? Well, I don't think I'm there yet. Kerryann, really, everyone in your family lived only til 60?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm going with what I've counted on my entire life. Kurt Vonnegut said it best, â€œBe careful what you pretend to be, for you may become it."


----------



## sibi

Hey, that's good. I'll keep that in mind when I pretend to live forever.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not forever for me. Just long enough to be an issue for my great grand kids!


----------



## sibi

what kind of issue do you want to be? I want to live forever under perfect conditions, of course. Who doesn't? You would too if you didn't have the ravages of old age?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

They'll all be getting tortoise that their parents got from me!


And their parents have yet to be born.


----------



## sibi

How many torts do you have now, and do you plan to get more?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

3 sulcata
6 russian 
1 pancake
10

And can one ever have too many if they can care for them? Of course I plan on more!


----------



## sibi

wow Cowboy, that's impressive. How large is your property, and have you made an outside enclosure for the ones you have? One day, I'd like to get a pancake tort. I think they are so neat. Well, I was hoping to get to page 800 before the end of the night, but unless I have a conversation all by myself, I'll just have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Have you seen this video of Richard Clayverton yet?

http://youtu.be/6kH0S1d-Iws

We've got 5 acres here. Two enclosures that I consider temp have been built for the Sulcatas and the Russians to use in late spring through early fall. I was telling Karen that I would like the entire place made up of out door pens with houses at the junctions today and she looked at me wide eyed. I was telling her how much the Sulcatas love to cruise when I put them out in the non fenced pastures and said I'd like to turn this one section over to them. She said to go for it. Now I'm thinking of selling my ranch truck for building materials. We have horses so they have first dibs on our pasture.


----------



## sibi

Isn't it great when you have a supporting spouse who lets you do what you want for your torts? I love that my husband loves my torts as much as I do. My babies are less than 1 1/2 years old, and I want to build their outside enclosure this spring. Also, I have plans to turn my carport into a warm room for them for the winters. It's going to cost us though. Well, we passed the 800 page. Congrats.
,
Btw, that utube video was awesome!! Thanks. I need to go to bed, but will catch up with u tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I met Karen while I was active with the Oregon Herpetological Society. She sort of knew what she was getting into. Our garage is the tortoise winter quarters. Unlike Mrs. C., we don't get snow but once/twice a year and then it's measured in inches not feet so we park outside. 800! Yvonne should be proud!


----------



## sibi

Yeap! Speak w/you tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This year I allowed the Russian tortoises to brumate, so I'm expecting to have them produce eggs. Locally, this is when folks are getting ready for chicken eggs so hovabators are on sale everywhere. They do look at me odd though when I say I don't want the auto egg turner.


Gnite!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!!​*
Yvonne has her machine set to another number of post per page, so as I recall her machine will not be showing this as page 800. 

The thing I have always loved the most about folks who lived over 100 years is the stories they can tell of things they actually saw or lived through. Atleast two of my GreatAunts lived to be over 100, the rest were really close to it. One of them, Eva believed in living life to the fullest and that glass of whiskey at night in the winter to keep away the germs.  They had four girls and one boy. The boy died fairly young. Of the girls the only one who married and had children was also the only one who did not make it past 90.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh Jacqui! You're so smart. I read and re-read and couldn't figure out what Ken was referring to. It's an aha moment. You're correct...according to my computer, we are now on page #240. But who do you think is going to make post #12,000? 8 more to go.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Rob's grandmother on his mothers side is 89 and she is the live life to its fullest with no consequences type. Interestingly enough she is definitely under 100 pounds. She has traveled the world and tells the most amazing stories and she drinks gin like water. She is very smart and with it. The only draw back is when we go out to eat with her around the holidays she typically fall's asleep at the table from over drinking. My poor FIL always has to carry her out. 

Good Morning all! It was a true pleasure catching up on Chat this morning. This place is like a great book with really relatable characters that are still developing.


----------



## Jacqui

Well Jeff is on the move sorta. He is now sitting in a traffic jam in CT.


----------



## cherylim

Hello all!

Another interesting topic. Not sure on my own potential life span at all, if it is all genetic. My great grandmother and my grandmother both died of lung cancer from smoking and passive smoking respectively. I don't know how old my great grandmother was, but my grandmother was in her early to mid 50s. My mum is currently 43. My grandma on the other side is now 65 - she's got all sorts of joint problems and regularly falls over and breaks bones, but mentally she's very alert and she seems to have plenty of life left in her. She recently moved into a retirement property after splitting up with her husband of 20+ years, and she's very offended by the orange emergency cords in every room as she doesn't feel like a retired person yet.

Obviously I'm trying to watch my own health. I've been worrying about my lifespan for YEARS already, but it looks from this thread like I might be doing it all wrong. I don't drink or smoke, I've never touched drugs and I'm trying to make my diet as healthy as possible. What I should be doing is drinking as much gin as possible, smoking plenty and eating every meal at McDonalds?


----------



## Jacqui

None of the ones in my family smoked, there was not much drinking by most of them, Eva just did the one drink a night in the winter months. They never watched TV until in their older years (80s). I remember Great Aunt Margret was always reading and learning new things. She was the "mother" I guess you could say of the house and did the cooking and caring. I bet you could count on your fingers the total amount of times these ladies ever ate out. Mowing was done by walking not riding. Their young years were spent on a farm with lots of work to do and food was things they raised and killed.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

cherylim said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Another interesting topic. Not sure on my own potential life span at all, if it is all genetic. My great grandmother and my grandmother both died of lung cancer from smoking and passive smoking respectively. I don't know how old my great grandmother was, but my grandmother was in her early to mid 50s. My mum is currently 43. My grandma on the other side is now 65 - she's got all sorts of joint problems and regularly falls over and breaks bones, but mentally she's very alert and she seems to have plenty of life left in her. She recently moved into a retirement property after splitting up with her husband of 20+ years, and she's very offended by the orange emergency cords in every room as she doesn't feel like a retired person yet.
> 
> Obviously I'm trying to watch my own health. I've been worrying about my lifespan for YEARS already, but it looks from this thread like I might be doing it all wrong. I don't drink or smoke, I've never touched drugs and I'm trying to make my diet as healthy as possible. What I should be doing is drinking as much gin as possible, smoking plenty and eating every meal at McDonalds?



Lets not get rash. No one said anything about McDonalds!!!! Morning all


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Well Jeff is on the move sorta. He is now sitting in a traffic jam in CT.



Is he trying to merge from 691 after the tapanzee bridge in NY to 84? There is always a huge traffic jam there!! I have to jump on 84 in a few so I hope it is not bad.


----------



## Jacqui

I like McDonalds myself. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Jeff is on the move sorta. He is now sitting in a traffic jam in CT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he trying to merge from 691 after the tapanzee bridge in NY to 84? There is always a huge traffic jam there!! I have to jump on 84 in a few so I hope it is not bad.
Click to expand...


I think that is correct.


----------



## cherylim

Nobody really has a clue.  

I'm going to keep believing happiness is the key. It seems like stress is the biggest factor in a shorter lifespan from what I've seen. I don't get to watch a lot of TV but I watch almost every episode of Ellen, and I think we're about a week or two behind the US. I watched an episode last night with a 105 year old woman who just said 'I stay positive. I can't control things so they don't bother me'.

That's definitely what I'm going for, and my stress levels have dropped WAYYYYY down since I quit my job and got my business going.


----------



## Jacqui

And the next poster is lucky 12,000!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Lol, I forgot your mom was tbe skipped generation. Well, you know, if tbe skipped generation doesn't work for you, it could just mean that all tbe good genes went with grandma B.
> 
> 
> It's so funny, it as we're talking about aging and living lo g, this ad keeps popping up, "Is a walk-in tub right for you? Well, I don't think I'm there yet. Kerryann, really, everyone in your family lived only til 60?





Not yet but my mom may do it. I think obesity and the southern diet along with pour medical care were the root cause.


----------



## cherylim

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lets not get rash. No one said anything about McDonalds!!!! Morning all



Aw, no! There I was, thinking I had an excuse to enjoy a McChicken Sandwich meal every day, and a sausage egg and cheese bagel for breakfast each morning.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Another interesting topic. Not sure on my own potential life span at all, if it is all genetic. My great grandmother and my grandmother both died of lung cancer from smoking and passive smoking respectively. I don't know how old my great grandmother was, but my grandmother was in her early to mid 50s. My mum is currently 43. My grandma on the other side is now 65 - she's got all sorts of joint problems and regularly falls over and breaks bones, but mentally she's very alert and she seems to have plenty of life left in her. She recently moved into a retirement property after splitting up with her husband of 20+ years, and she's very offended by the orange emergency cords in every room as she doesn't feel like a retired person yet.
> 
> Obviously I'm trying to watch my own health. I've been worrying about my lifespan for YEARS already, but it looks from this thread like I might be doing it all wrong. I don't drink or smoke, I've never touched drugs and I'm trying to make my diet as healthy as possible. What I should be doing is drinking as much gin as possible, smoking plenty and eating every meal at McDonalds?


I feel the same way as you, I don't smoke, drink, do drugs and I eat really well. My kids eat really well too. Yet, out of the blue I got diagnosed with hypothyroidism and my poor kids have a terrible immune disorder and are sever asthmatics. I know there is a reason and will probably die trying to find it!!


----------



## cherylim

Woo! 12,000 post party! 

*hands out sugary snacks, fatty foods and alcoholic drinks* "To a long life!"


----------



## Jacqui

Okay let us see if the third time I try if I can manage to spell her name right.  cherylim


I do like the party your putting on! Glad you got lucky 12,000!


Darn I just can't get my fingers onto the right keys this morning.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I like McDonalds myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is correct.





How's he feeling today?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like McDonalds myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's he feeling today?
Click to expand...




Well by now pill number four should be in his system and so far so good! 

*doing a happy dance*

It has been a strange day here so far. Like I went to actually eat cereal for breakfast and suddenly realized I had grabbed the ice tea instead of the milk and was pouring it into the bowl of cereal.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ice tea. That's funny. 
Mrs.C., Robs granny traveled the world? So did My granny B. She saw Tuts tomb in Egypt at a museum, and said they had to rouse the sleepy guard. Back then, no one seemed to care about it. She said to look into the displays they had to wipe dust off, and that the glass was cracked on many. In the '70's, when the Tut traveling road show was in the states, she didn't see what all the fanfare was about.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey Ken...how's the horse sharing thing working out. Do the new owners come over quite a bit and mess with the horses?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ice tea. That's funny.
> Mrs.C., Robs granny traveled the world? So did My granny B. She saw Tuts tomb in Egypt at a museum, and said they had to rouse the sleepy guard. Back then, no one seemed to care about it. She said to look into the displays they had to wipe dust off, and that the glass was cracked on many. In the '70's, when the Tut traveling road show was in the states, she didn't see what all the fanfare was about.



It's funny that you mentioned Egypt because it was Great Grandma Milly's favorite place. A lot of her stories are told from when she was there. Great Gramps passed when I was in Robs family for only two years but he painted pictures of all the people he met and places he went and he willed us about a dozen of these amazing painting's and they are proudly hung on the walls of my house. 

So I am on the highway and you would not believe the amount of cars left on the side of the road and are completely plowed in!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> Hey Ken...how's the horse sharing thing working out. Do the new owners come over quite a bit and mess with the horses?



It's working out great. They,(the new owners) come over twice a day to feed, and rarely do I notice. A couple times a week, we'll head down to the barn to offer lessons on horsemanship and tack care. It's working out very well. They keep the paddock area clean as well. They had a vet come out to check them over, he gave the horses a clean bill of health. When I asked the vet what he thought of monsters health at 27, he said he was as good as a 20 yr old.


----------



## Deltadawn465

Glad the worst of the storm is over! My exhusbands gma traveled the world, too. She had some really great stories & we all got some of her souvenirs, she had collected quite a lot.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Nobody really has a clue.
> 
> I'm going to keep believing happiness is the key. It seems like stress is the biggest factor in a shorter lifespan from what I've seen. I don't get to watch a lot of TV but I watch almost every episode of Ellen, and I think we're about a week or two behind the US. I watched an episode last night with a 105 year old woman who just said 'I stay positive. I can't control things so they don't bother me'.
> 
> That's definitely what I'm going for, and my stress levels have dropped WAYYYYY down since I quit my job and got my business going.



I believe in positivity too. It's all about attitude. I think a bit of faith helps too




Jacqui said:


> Well by now pill number four should be in his system and so far so good!
> 
> *doing a happy dance*
> 
> It has been a strange day here so far. Like I went to actually eat cereal for breakfast and suddenly realized I had grabbed the ice tea instead of the milk and was pouring it into the bowl of cereal.



That is a Kerry move... Is it contagious via computer


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a strange day here so far. Like I went to actually eat cereal for breakfast and suddenly realized I had grabbed the ice tea instead of the milk and was pouring it into the bowl of cereal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a Kerry move... Is it contagious via computer
Click to expand...


 It's must be.  To tell you the truth I was thinking about the TFO folks, as I was doing it. About 99.9% of the trips I make to the ice box (yes I really do use that old fashioned term  ) is made to grab a bit of ice tea. I think it is just such a habit I did it without thinking. 

Okay I swear my tortoises are trying to give me heart failure, they moved past the grey hair giving because my kids, husbands, and dogs/cats already did a fine job of that.  Any how I had been sitting and mushing up over ripe bananas as a treat to get some stubborn hingbeacks to try Mazuri, while keeping an eye on the forum. Bowl filled I got up and as I went to the kitchen I checked on Dude. For those of you who don't know Dude is a challenged young (8-10 yrs) sulcata. I was pleased to see he had a nice little stool, but it looked weird at the end. Upon closer look, the little stinker was flashing me. Now that was not the thing to do with me dealing with the Russian with a prolapse. I swear my heart stopped.
 If he were human, I would say he smirked as he put it back inside himself and I started breathing again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I inherited plenty from grannies travels. To me they are more artifacts. Here are two of my favorites. 
1) a Demi god from New Guinea 

2) porcelain box from China


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I inherited plenty from grannies travels. To me they are more artifacts. Here are two of my favorites.
> 1) a Demi god from New Guinea
> 
> 2) porcelain box from China
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37722



Now those are interesting. My Grandparents never traveled more then within the state once they got here. My Grandfather came over from Ireland so perhpas he had his fill of traveling.


----------



## sibi

Good mid/morning everyone!!! Life can be good. I truly believe stress js a killer. Unfortunately, We also inherit bad genes that can cause a lot of sickness. But, I have an x-mother-in-law that's 96 years old. Her secret was walking on 18th Avenue everyday. She still gets out with a walker. She'll outlive me I think! I've lived a stress free life for the past 15 years, and when my daughter became homeless, my stress le el we through the roof. When I found out that she was addicted to prescription pain meds., I really suffered with battling with her. She lost custody of my grandchildren. For 10 months of last year I didn't take care of myself, thus the heart attack. So, yes, get stress-free, and you'll live longer.

Wow, Cowboy, you can open your own museum. Love the box from China, u can keep the demigod.


----------



## Deltadawn465

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I inherited plenty from grannies travels. To me they are more artifacts. Here are two of my favorites.
> 1) a Demi god from New Guinea
> 
> 2) porcelain box from China



Beautiful pieces, Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, my logic for long life is a Super Bowl commercial. 
(Insert island accent here) No worries here Mr. Bossman, ever body be happy!


----------



## Kerryann

my maternal grandma never really left Michigan but my grandpa was in the Korean war so he traveled with the army. On my dads side I am not sure if they traveled or not. Out of my family, I am probably the most well traveled. My last job had me taking trips globally almost weekly. The difference with work travel is that you are limited in true exploration time. I could have even went to the middle east but was too worried. I was in my 20s and blond. I didn't want to be a target or accidentally break a cultural rule and get killed. Honestly I tell people that traveling made me glad for what I have. I still haven't been to Israel or Italy and I'd like to go to both.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> my maternal grandma never really left Michigan but my grandpa was in the Korean war so he traveled with the army. On my dads side I am not sure if they traveled or not. Out of my family, I am probably the most well traveled. My last job had me taking trips globally almost weekly. The difference with work travel is that you are limited in true exploration time. I could have even went to the middle east but was too worried. I was in my 20s and blond. I didn't want to be a target or accidentally break a cultural rule and get killed. Honestly I tell people that traveling made me glad for what I have. I still haven't been to Israel or Italy and I'd like to go to both.



Grandma would tell stories about walking the bazaars of the Middle East and the local guide chasing after her and her traveling companion for venturing down an alley of stalls that white women should never go unattended. She said calmly, that's where the best gold buys were.


----------



## sibi

I just got back from Israel. I went in June and returned in July/2012. I loved it!!!! I got old stones I picked up from Masada, the Temple mount, the mount of olives, etc. The food was fabulous!!!!! I never felt I was in danger. I did feel uncomfortable when i went to Bethlehem. It's controlled by the Palestinians now. Scary.


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay, I just got caught up in reading...

Breakfast this morning, Irish style steel cut oats with cinnamon and honey -- have an annual in a week, the doc won't be happy.

My boss has a metabolism on steroids - his dietician re commend he eat 3K calories a day. He and his wife are extreme cyclists. She is trying to lose weight and he can't keep it on, and of course he is a bad influence on me. I started a calorie tracker and am suppose to limit myself to 1200 calories a day, by lunch...well, if I want wine I have to skip dinner. So, it is back to oats, apples, and edamame for a while. But I am thinking French onion soup sound devine for tonight. I got the sherry, I just need the onions, bread and cheese.

Actually now that I think about it, it sounds like too much work. I'll pick something up from the store thats easy on my way back from the afternoon shift. The study ends this Wednesday, thankfully. I am going to take five days off and get caught up on my life outside of work. The first thing I will do is stay in bed.

We are scheduled to repeat the protocol but with a different alkaloid next month. Oh boy, not!


----------



## cherylim

ijmccollum said:


> I started a calorie tracker and am suppose to limit myself to 1200 calories a day, by lunch...well, if I want wine I have to skip dinner. So, it is back to oats, apples, and edamame for a while. But I am thinking French onion soup sound devine for tonight. I got the sherry, I just need the onions, bread and cheese.



I'm now eating 511 calories by lunch, which gives me more than 900 to eat each evening.

My camera didn't sell, which bothered me a bit, but I'm going to give it to my aunt as she expressed an interest once I'd already put it on eBay, and I've bought a Fitbit anyway. I get it Tuesday. Couldn't resist.

It will probably mean my calorie allowance changes again, because it'll be tracking my calories much more closely than anything I've ever used before, but I'm pretty good at adapting at least!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, I am finally caught up. Those are very cool Ken. Here are two examples of the paintings I have. The first is a Sherpa from Nepal and the second is their luggage boy from Peru. Each painting has an amazing story behind it. He painted them from Polaroids taken when he felt inspired and he painted two and hand delivered the paintings to the subject's once he was finished. We have a few of the Polaroids with info about the person on the back.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, I am finally caught up. Those are very cool Ken. Here are two examples of the paintings I have. The first is a Sherpa from Nepal and the second is their luggage boy from Peru. Each painting has an amazing story behind it. He painted them from Polaroids taken when he felt inspired and he painted two and hand delivered the paintings to the subject's once he was finished. We have a few of the Polaroids with info about the person on the back.



Those are great. 

I love the idea of the stories of strangers.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I have no idea if calories and I'm sorry for those that do. If it has not to do with energy heat conversion, forget it. 
Normal breakfast for me is a PB &J 
Lunch is 4 Hebrew National hot dogs with mustard. 
Dinner is beef roast with homemade gravy, red potatoes and some steamed green veggie on the side. 
Sunday is bacon Sunday and fried eggs! Yay!


----------



## sibi

At least you get to eat one meal that's completely healthy. Do you ever do desserts?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I have no idea if calories and I'm sorry for those that do. If it has not to do with energy heat conversion, forget it.
> Normal breakfast for me is a PB &J
> Lunch is 4 Hebrew National hot dogs with mustard.
> Dinner is beef roast with homemade gravy, red potatoes and some steamed green veggie on the side.
> Sunday is bacon Sunday and fried eggs! Yay!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. , those are way cool. All I got were little tags that said where they came from. G. B. took super 8 film of everywhere she went with the intro being the airport sign when she landed. She would narrate these viewings live and sadly no one recorded them. 
We've got films of the mudmen dances before they knew that film took their souls. Some villages, she was the first white woman they had ever seen. She would tell of the locals wanting to touch her hair with their, â€œdirty fingers". It was such a simpler timeâ€¦


----------



## sibi

Wow Erin, that's so cool. I want to visit Peru in S.A. one day. I've only visited three continents. There's at least three more i want to visit: South America, Africa, Australia. I don't care for Iceland. i've been to England, Scotland,Germany, Austria, Korea, Israel, various Caribbean islands, Hawaii, and various states at home. I thought i was through with travels since it's becoming such a pain to travel nowadays. But, i would like to go to Peru and Australia.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, I am finally caught up. Those are very cool Ken. Here are two examples of the paintings I have. The first is a Sherpa from Nepal and the second is their luggage boy from Peru. Each painting has an amazing story behind it. He painted them from Polaroids taken when he felt inspired and he painted two and hand delivered the paintings to the subject's once he was finished. We have a few of the Polaroids with info about the person on the back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

But Iceland is so sweet! No smoke stacks, everything geothermal. Greenland on the other handâ€¦forget it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks, I think they are spectacular and I am sad I never got to meet the man who painted them. 
These two paintings are my favorite. My G.G. In Law loved Arizona. While he was there in the early eighties he met an Indian chief and stayed on the reservation. When he went back to deliver the painting the chief had passed and his son was now the chief. The son asked if he could have a painting of himself in the chiefs clothes since he was now the chief. So here is father & son. The father is wearing the headress.


Oops, it helps to actually post the pics...


----------



## sibi

Yeah, couldn't remember which was the continent Iceland or Greenland. Didn't matter to me, I'm not interested in neither...too cold.

Erin, that's so cool. I love painting---never was too good at it, but I loved it when someone has the talent for it. Bet the Indian chief loved the paintings, huh?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> But Iceland is so sweet! No smoke stacks, everything geothermal. Greenland on the other handâ€¦forget it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, Sibi you have been to a lot of great places!! I have so many places I want to go. I have never been anywhere outside the Country that was not a vacation destination. When my kids and I grow up I want to travel around to third world countries and work for Kiva Loans. When my youngest is 18 I will be 47. So I hope once I get him all settled in college I can pack my ruck sack and go


----------



## sibi

that's exactly what you should do. Most of my international travels were after my children had gone off to college or got married. Most often, you'll have the funds to do the travel too. So, plan it out...make the kids and hubby know where you want to go and then go!


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi for some reason I didn't think you were that old.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I inherited plenty from grannies travels. To me they are more artifacts. Here are two of my favorites.
> 1) a Demi god from New Guinea
> 
> 2) porcelain box from China
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37722



Those are so cool. 




sibi said:


> I just got back from Israel. I went in June and returned in July/2012. I loved it!!!! I got old stones I picked up from Masada, the Temple mount, the mount of olives, etc. The food was fabulous!!!!! I never felt I was in danger. I did feel uncomfortable when i went to Bethlehem. It's controlled by the Palestinians now. Scary.



Did you go there with a tour group or on your own? I so want to go. You will have to share pictures. 



ijmccollum said:


> Okay, I just got caught up in reading...
> 
> Breakfast this morning, Irish style steel cut oats with cinnamon and honey -- have an annual in a week, the doc won't be happy.
> 
> My boss has a metabolism on steroids - his dietician re commend he eat 3K calories a day. He and his wife are extreme cyclists. She is trying to lose weight and he can't keep it on, and of course he is a bad influence on me. I started a calorie tracker and am suppose to limit myself to 1200 calories a day, by lunch...well, if I want wine I have to skip dinner. So, it is back to oats, apples, and edamame for a while. But I am thinking French onion soup sound devine for tonight. I got the sherry, I just need the onions, bread and cheese.
> 
> Actually now that I think about it, it sounds like too much work. I'll pick something up from the store thats easy on my way back from the afternoon shift. The study ends this Wednesday, thankfully. I am going to take five days off and get caught up on my life outside of work. The first thing I will do is stay in bed.
> 
> We are scheduled to repeat the protocol but with a different alkaloid next month. Oh boy, not!



On my new diet I only eat 1200 calories if I work out for an hour. The days I am not working out I eat around 1000 calories. I am eating a lot of vegetables. I don't often feel hungry even on the low calories. I was doing lower but the next day I would feel light headed and sick until I had more calories eaten, so I try not to go below 1000. I wish I had one of those good metabolisms but I gain weight very easily.



cherylim said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a calorie tracker and am suppose to limit myself to 1200 calories a day, by lunch...well, if I want wine I have to skip dinner. So, it is back to oats, apples, and edamame for a while. But I am thinking French onion soup sound devine for tonight. I got the sherry, I just need the onions, bread and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now eating 511 calories by lunch, which gives me more than 900 to eat each evening.
> 
> My camera didn't sell, which bothered me a bit, but I'm going to give it to my aunt as she expressed an interest once I'd already put it on eBay, and I've bought a Fitbit anyway. I get it Tuesday. Couldn't resist.
> 
> It will probably mean my calorie allowance changes again, because it'll be tracking my calories much more closely than anything I've ever used before, but I'm pretty good at adapting at least!
Click to expand...


What is fitbit? I use a site called sparkpeople to track my calories. I pretty much measure and weigh everything.  I would be so excited for something easier.




sibi said:


> that's exactly what you should do. Most of my international travels were after my children had gone off to college or got married. Most often, you'll have the funds to do the travel too. So, plan it out...make the kids and hubby know where you want to go and then go!



I am glad I traveled early. My hubster doesn't like to travel anywhere he can't drive.


----------



## Jacqui

Somebody on facebook just posted this:

Exercise daily.
Eat wisely.
Die anyway.


Well day 4.5 and no chemo reactions!! He also got his load delivered in Portland, ME and now is getting a new load out of Easton, ME. His codriver is getting off (to get his phone fixed) as they go by Chi town. We think it's because he heard there was going to be snow where they are headed in ID.


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> Somebody on facebook just posted this:
> 
> Exercise daily.
> Eat wisely.
> Die anyway.



Haha! Nice!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Somebody on facebook just posted this:
> 
> Exercise daily.
> Eat wisely.
> Die anyway.
> 
> 
> Well day 4.5 and no chemo reactions!! He also got his load delivered in Portland, ME and now is getting a new load out of Easton, ME. His codriver is getting off (to get his phone fixed) as they go by Chi town. We think it's because he heard there was going to be snow where they are headed in ID.





That is great news


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> Somebody on facebook just posted this:
> 
> Exercise daily.
> Eat wisely.
> Die anyway.
> 
> 
> Well day 4.5 and no chemo reactions!! He also got his load delivered in Portland, ME and now is getting a new load out of Easton, ME. His codriver is getting off (to get his phone fixed) as they go by Chi town. We think it's because he heard there was going to be snow where they are headed in ID.





They headed to Idaho? There will be snow but it should be clearing. Good to hear he is handling his meds okay. Across Wyoming might be dicey though. 

I used to work for a taste transduction researcher on campus who studied fat, even he said, "diet and exercise" was the only way. No magic pills.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> They headed to Idaho? There will be snow but it should be clearing. Good to hear he is handling his meds okay. Across Wyoming might be dicey though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Wyoming in winter is almost never an easy trip. It's one of those loads which make no sense to me. He is bringing french fries to ID.
> 
> 
> Erin love the pictures, especially Sherpa. Neat that you know the stories that go with them.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> They headed to Idaho? There will be snow but it should be clearing. Good to hear he is handling his meds okay. Across Wyoming might be dicey though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Wyoming in winter is almost never an easy trip. It's one of those loads which make no sense to me. He is bringing french fries to ID.
> 
> 
> Erin love the pictures, especially Sherpa. Neat that you know the stories that go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am really happy that Jeff feel's alright!
Click to expand...


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I'm 60. I don't act like I'm 60. I'm a kid at heart, and apparently, no one ever told my brain. 



Jacqui said:


> Sibi for some reason I didn't think you were that old.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Yeah, I'm 60. I don't act like I'm 60. I'm a kid at heart, and apparently, no one ever told my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi for some reason I didn't think you were that old.
Click to expand...


I just never would have guessed it.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks, I am really happy that Jeff feel's alright!



Me too! Good news is maybe I get to see him as he goes past. I think he might like his heavy winter coat which is in the covered bed of my pickup truck.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I inherited plenty from grannies travels. To me they are more artifacts. Here are two of my favorites.
> 1) a Demi god from New Guinea
> 
> 2) porcelain box from China
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from Israel. I went in June and returned in July/2012. I loved it!!!! I got old stones I picked up from Masada, the Temple mount, the mount of olives, etc. The food was fabulous!!!!! I never felt I was in danger. I did feel uncomfortable when i went to Bethlehem. It's controlled by the Palestinians now. Scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go there with a tour group or on your own? I so want to go. You will have to share pictures.
> 
> I went with a great travel agency who got us 5 star hotels in Tiberius, Jerusalem, and Tel Aviv, the places I stayed in. Mu husband and I took over 1400 pics. We only developed only about 720 pics. So, where would you like to go? Pics in Tiberius, Jerusalem, or Tel Aviv?
Click to expand...


----------



## pdrobber

my parents saw a wild Gopher tortoise near their place in SW Florida! And its burrow! They also saw this other tortoise at the wildlife park/zoo nearby...not sure if its also a Gopher or what...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> ijmccollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> They headed to Idaho? There will be snow but it should be clearing. Good to hear he is handling his meds okay. Across Wyoming might be dicey though.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought potatoes come from Idaho?? hehe
> Yep, Wyoming in winter is almost never an easy trip. It's one of those loads which make no sense to me. He is bringing french fries to ID.
> 
> 
> Erin love the pictures, especially Sherpa. Neat that you know the stories that go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm 60. I don't act like I'm 60. I'm a kid at heart, and apparently, no one ever told my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sibi for some reason I didn't think you were that old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also have to say that the pictures are really cool.
> 
> Acting and thinking young will keep you young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I inherited plenty from grannies travels. To me they are more artifacts. Here are two of my favorites.
> 1) a Demi god from New Guinea
> 
> 2) porcelain box from China
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37722
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from Israel. I went in June and returned in July/2012. I loved it!!!! I got old stones I picked up from Masada, the Temple mount, the mount of olives, etc. The food was fabulous!!!!! I never felt I was in danger. I did feel uncomfortable when i went to Bethlehem. It's controlled by the Palestinians now. Scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go there with a tour group or on your own? I so want to go. You will have to share pictures.
> 
> I went with a great travel agency who got us 5 star hotels in Tiberius, Jerusalem, and Tel Aviv, the places I stayed in. Mu husband and I took over 1400 pics. We only developed only about 720 pics. So, where would you like to go? Pics in Tiberius, Jerusalem, or Tel Aviv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerusalem and Tel Aviv for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sibi

Thanks Kerryann. It's true, though, if you think and feel young, you'll live a long time even if you have a heart attack. Everyone I ever told about this says I don't look like I had a heart attack.

Guess what I made for dinner tonight? I made vegetarian lasagna. It was awesome tasting. I made my own sauce and it had mushrooms, carrots, onions, and broccoli. I threw a salad together, and garlic bread. Needless to say, my husband was thrilled that I cooked for the first time since the incident (2 months).


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Thanks Kerryann. It's true, though, if you think and feel young, you'll live a long time even if you have a heart attack. Everyone I ever told about this says I don't look like I had a heart attack.



I would never have guessed your age either or that you had a heart attack. 
I should mention that I would probably get myself in trouble in Israel.. mmm cute boys


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> my parents saw a wild Gopher tortoise near their place in SW Florida! And its burrow! They also saw this other tortoise at the wildlife park/zoo nearby...not sure if its also a Gopher or what...



How neat! Now they can show you where to look when you visit.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> my parents saw a wild Gopher tortoise near their place in SW Florida! And its burrow! They also saw this other tortoise at the wildlife park/zoo nearby...not sure if its also a Gopher or what...



The gopher tortoise is bigger than I thought! Very cool!


----------



## Kerryann

That tortoise has such a nice smooth shell


----------



## sibi

Yeah, and they all carry M16s. They're in your hotel, in the restaurants, at the tourists sites, even at the entrance of the temple. You know, Jews don't go into the courtyards of the temple. Well, I'll be looking for some nice pics of Jerusalem and Tel Aviv.



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerryann. It's true, though, if you think and feel young, you'll live a long time even if you have a heart attack. Everyone I ever told about this says I don't look like I had a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never have guessed your age either or that you had a heart attack.
> I should mention that I would probably get myself in trouble in Israel.. mmm cute boys
Click to expand...



We have quite a bit of gopher tortoises here in my area. They are protected here, so I've got to make sure that my outside enclosure don't attract gophers. i've I've heard that one lady tried to make an outdoor enclosure for her boxie, and gophers took over the whole area.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yeah, and they all carry M16s. They're in your hotel, in the restaurants, at the tourists sites, even at the entrance of the temple. You know, Jews don't go into the courtyards of the temple. Well, I'll be looking for some nice pics of Jerusalem and Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerryann. It's true, though, if you think and feel young, you'll live a long time even if you have a heart attack. Everyone I ever told about this says I don't look like I had a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never have guessed your age either or that you had a heart attack.
> I should mention that I would probably get myself in trouble in Israel.. mmm cute boys
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My first boyfriend back in high school was Israeli and we broke up because he had to go back and serve in the military. They take citizen safety very seriously. I want to go because I have heard it is beautiful. I am looking forward to the pictures


----------



## sibi

It is beautiful!!! It's sometimes surreal to see the desert so close to the city. The stark difference in terrain is something to behold. To walk the ground that the Christ walked is inspiring. I've heard people say that a visit to the holy land leaves some more spiritual. It certainly did me. I collected rocks from most sites that I visited. 



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and they all carry M16s. They're in your hotel, in the restaurants, at the tourists sites, even at the entrance of the temple. You know, Jews don't go into the courtyards of the temple. Well, I'll be looking for some nice pics of Jerusalem and Tel Aviv.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerryann. It's true, though, if you think and feel young, you'll live a long time even if you have a heart attack. Everyone I ever told about this says I don't look like I had a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never have guessed your age either or that you had a heart attack.
> I should mention that I would probably get myself in trouble in Israel.. mmm cute boys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first boyfriend back in high school was Israeli and we broke up because he had to go back and serve in the military. They take citizen safety very seriously. I want to go because I have heard it is beautiful. I am looking forward to the pictures
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Do you keep the rocks out on display or put away in a box? Curious always as to what folks do with things like rocks and shells they have collected on trips.


----------



## sibi

Right now, I have them in a bag with all the other things I got from Israel. I took empty plastic bottles with me because I intended to get some of that dead sea mud back home. I bought mud packs for friends, but the stuff from the sea I kept for myself. Usually, i make practical use of the things I bring back with me from a trip. For instance, i bought a out 10 different spices from Israel that i cook with. The stones might just go into my turtle tank, except the ones i got from the temple courtyard.



Jacqui said:


> Do you keep the rocks out on display or put away in a box? Curious always as to what folks do with things like rocks and shells they have collected on trips.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Yeah, and they all carry M16s. They're in your hotel, in the restaurants, at the tourists sites, even at the entrance of the temple. You know, Jews don't go into the courtyards of the temple. Well, I'll be looking for some nice pics of Jerusalem and Tel Aviv.
> [



I was just sharing with a friend that the people of Israel don't get all bent out of shape about security like we do here. It's a matter of course to have your bags checked before going into a mall. Then again the random crazy person violence we have here doesn't happen there.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Right now, I have them in a bag with all the other things I got from Israel. I took empty plastic bottles with me because I intended to get some of that dead sea mud back home. I bought mud packs for friends, but the stuff from the sea I kept for myself. Usually, i make practical use of the things I bring back with me from a trip. For instance, i bought a out 10 different spices from Israel that i cook with. The stones might just go into my turtle tank, except the ones i got from the temple courtyard.



That is so cool.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was just sharing with a friend that the people of Israel don't get all bent out of shape about security like we do here. It's a matter of course to have your bags checked before going into a mall. Then again the random crazy person violence we have here doesn't happen there.



It is a way of life. My coworker who took that sign down the other day told me growing up they drove around in the car with their pistols out and ready to go but it wasn't weird to him because it had always been that way.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, they do. The surprising thing I found out there at the temple mount was that the Israeli don't worry about the Arabs there; they worry about extremists who are Israeli eh may start a war by burning or bombing the dome of the rock. Tensions are so high there you can climb the air there without a ladder. In many ways, I felt very safe there, but wherever Israeli soldiers were not allowed, it was nerve racking.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well Sibi, looks like we're the night shift.


----------



## sibi

Yeap...it's you and me again.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well Sibi, looks like we're the night shift.




Hey Cowboy, where are you. Don't tell me you left for the night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorry I'm back. I got distracted trying to find contact information for south central herps.


----------



## sibi

I just gave my response to "do torts have memories and personalities?" I decided I'd give my psychology course a go here. Why are you trying to get contact information for south central herps?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Word on the street is Eric has pancakes. I need at the least 1.


Female


----------



## sibi

Wow. Oh, my, I love pancakes. What's he selling them for, if you don't mind my asking? What does it matter if it's male of female? You'll only have one, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Money. No, I'm sorry, I have no idea.


Haven't you seen pics of my male?


----------



## sibi

No. Oh, I want to see.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here you go.


----------



## sibi

OMG, he's beautiful! I love those patterns. How old is he?


A female is cost you a pretty penny.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No idea. Wild caught. 4"x6" so adult. I like the smiling sun on his hind scute.


----------



## sibi

You're right. I missed that. He's so special. But, I would have liked a side profile of him to see his flatness. Do you have one? When you say wild caught, did you find him in the wild, or did someone else and you just got him?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be right back. I'll check.


With his size I think he was smuggled out of Tanzania into a country we have trade relations with. I had nothing to do with it, if I had, I'd have a colony. Lol.


----------



## sibi

Hi, are you there? According to the new posts, you have the last say, but I don't see you post. Okay, I finally got your post. So, he was smuggled in. Wow, that makes it even more intriguing. If you get a female, and you successfully breed them, I want to buy one from you. Do you think that would be possible?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's the closest to a side shot. Tomorrow, I'll drag him out and get one for you.


Certainly. My goal for breeding is to make captive bred the price of wild caught to help the failure rate if tortoises.


----------



## sibi

There are so beautiful. Do they have a high failure rate in breeding?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm not sure on that. The incubation length very a lot. 155-185 days. Crazy stuff that.


I see so many posts from petsmart tortoise owners that got bad info to start with and I fell its a worthy cause to challenge that part of their business.


----------



## sibi

Man, I'm having a mean argument with Dean right now. I'm easy about it, but he's making the argument that Sudan salcatas are the "pure" specie and that all the other sulcatas are mutts.

Well, I hope you get your female, and if they mate, I hope you lots of babies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

*feel


I'm going to bed. I hear a horned owl hooting in the the woods, so it's time for me to retire. Good night.


----------



## sibi

feel what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol. I typed â€œfell" I was autocorrecting myself.


----------



## sibi

Good night. See you in the morning.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lol. I typed â€œfell" I was autocorrecting myself.


----------



## cherylim

Kerryann said:


> What is fitbit? I use a site called sparkpeople to track my calories. I pretty much measure and weigh everything.  I would be so excited for something easier.



Sorry for the slow response. Was asleep.

The Fitibit is a really advanced pedometer/tracker. You program it with all your details, fix it on and wear it 24/7. It monitors how far you're walking, including hills and flights of stairs, and then you plug it in and it tells you how long you're spending being sedentary, how long slightly active, how long moderately active and how long very active. You can set it up to shout at you if you've spent too long sitting down without moving. All this means it can give you a very clear and accurate idea of how many calories you've burned each day, and it also monitors your sleep and gives you daily and lifetime achievement badges.

I've wanted one for years, but I had Endomondo to track my walking and running so I couldn't justify the cost, but I sold my smartphone so now I can. 

I use MyFitnessPal at the moment, because SparkPeople didn't seem as intuitive on my iPod. The Fitbit has its own food/calorie counter but I've heard it's not good for UK foods. I'm going to try it out, but the Fitbit can also link with MyFitnessPal and SparkPeople and take your data straight from there so I can keep using MFP if I don't like the Fitbit one.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> Morning!



Afternoon!

That's very subdued. No large font?


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> That's very subdued. No large font?


I try to change things every so often.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

good morning!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Morning all. We are in another storm, this one is just sleet but it is nasty!! It is making everything look shiny with a layer of ice. 
Two out of threefold my kids have a cold which does not help their asthma. I was woken up around 1am because my son developed a terrible croupy cough and I was on the phone with the doc at 3am because I could not get his oxygen saturation levels above 94. Thanks to a 24 hour pharmacy he is now doing well on a steroid and hopefully he will avoid being hospitalized. 

Ken- keep us posted on your pancake girl!


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Mel (missed you yesterday) and Erin. Sorry to hear about the household sickness.  Nothing worse then having your children being sick.  Glad the meds seem to be doing the trick.


----------



## luvpetz27

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 37789
> 
> 
> 
> That's the closest to a side shot. Tomorrow, I'll drag him out and get one for you.
> 
> 
> Certainly. My goal for breeding is to make captive bred the price of wild caught to help the failure rate if tortoises.






Hey CowboyKen!! I love your pancake!! Just adorable! I cant wait for more pics!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow. Oh, my, I love pancakes. What's he selling them for, if you don't mind my asking? What does it matter if it's male of female? You'll only have one, right?



I want pancakes but my request was officially denied so far.. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Morning all. We are in another storm, this one is just sleet but it is nasty!! It is making everything look shiny with a layer of ice.
> Two out of threefold my kids have a cold which does not help their asthma. I was woken up around 1am because my son developed a terrible croupy cough and I was on the phone with the doc at 3am because I could not get his oxygen saturation levels above 94. Thanks to a 24 hour pharmacy he is now doing well on a steroid and hopefully he will avoid being hospitalized.
> 
> Ken- keep us posted on your pancake girl!



That is just scary.  I hope they get feeling better. Is asthma inherited? my husband has horrible asthma.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.



I would figure the doctor that said that had dark eyes, dark hair, and higher rates of skin pigment?
I suggest the reason I've got light hair, blue eyes, and fair skin, is that my people discovered living in shelter sooner and as a result didn't need all that other stuff for protection from the elements! LOL!


That wasn't supposed to sound as bad as it did.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would figure the doctor that said that had dark eyes, dark hair, and higher rates of skin pigment?
> I suggest the reason I've got light hair, blue eyes, and fair skin, is that my people discovered living in shelter sooner and as a result didn't need all that other stuff for protection from the elements! LOL!
Click to expand...


The kids asthma doc is Asian and super nerdy, he even snorts when he laughs. He is everything you could want in a specialist.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.



hmm Mikey has the lightest blue eyes I have ever seen. Maybe I don't want our kids to inherit those.. but they are soo pretty.. unlike my brown eyes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm Mikey has the lightest blue eyes I have ever seen. Maybe I don't want our kids to inherit those.. but they are soo pretty.. unlike my brown eyes.
Click to expand...

I have green eyes and Rob has blue eyes and the two youngest have blue eyes and my eldest has green eyes. Rob is Scottish and I am Irish/Danish. Another interesting fact is that Rob and I both have A- blood type and obviously so do the kids. I might be over sharing because I am tired.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You're not over sharing...just let us swab the inside of your cheek with this q-tip...it won't hurt at all!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm Mikey has the lightest blue eyes I have ever seen. Maybe I don't want our kids to inherit those.. but they are soo pretty.. unlike my brown eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have green eyes and Rob has blue eyes and the two youngest have blue eyes and my eldest has green eyes. Rob is Scottish and I am Irish/Danish. Another interesting fact is that Rob and I both have A- blood type and obviously so do the kids. I might be over sharing because I am tired.
Click to expand...


I had very severe asthma as a kid. It stopped when I was 15. As a child I had white-blonde hair, I've got blue/green/grey eyes and very pale skin. Then again, I was in a household with a smoker between the ages of 5 and 9ish, so that probably didn't help. My asthma was most severe between 5 and 11, with plenty of hospitalisation. After that, I just couldn't do any sport or activity without having an attack and coughing up blood - not that it stopped the school forcing me to do long-distance running, bleep tests and sports days because they thought I was making it up because I was lazy.

When I was 15, it just went away. My symptoms stopped, though I was never brave enough to try running again until last year when I realised I wasn't going to die and quickly found out I loved it.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm Mikey has the lightest blue eyes I have ever seen. Maybe I don't want our kids to inherit those.. but they are soo pretty.. unlike my brown eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have green eyes and Rob has blue eyes and the two youngest have blue eyes and my eldest has green eyes. Rob is Scottish and I am Irish/Danish. Another interesting fact is that Rob and I both have A- blood type and obviously so do the kids. I might be over sharing because I am tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had very severe asthma as a kid. It stopped when I was 15. As a child I had white-blonde hair, I've got blue/green/grey eyes and very pale skin. Then again, I was in a household with a smoker between the ages of 5 and 9ish, so that probably didn't help. My asthma was most severe between 5 and 11, with plenty of hospitalisation. After that, I just couldn't do any sport or activity without having an attack and coughing up blood - not that it stopped the school forcing me to do long-distance running, bleep tests and sports days because they thought I was making it up because I was lazy.
> 
> When I was 15, it just went away. My symptoms stopped, though I was never brave enough to try running again until last year when I realised I wasn't going to die and quickly found out I loved it.
Click to expand...


That is a similar history to Mikeys. He had asthma bad as a kid but now only has attacks if he is sick. He also lived with smokers for some years.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm Mikey has the lightest blue eyes I have ever seen. Maybe I don't want our kids to inherit those.. but they are soo pretty.. unlike my brown eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have green eyes and Rob has blue eyes and the two youngest have blue eyes and my eldest has green eyes. Rob is Scottish and I am Irish/Danish. Another interesting fact is that Rob and I both have A- blood type and obviously so do the kids. I might be over sharing because I am tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had very severe asthma as a kid. It stopped when I was 15. As a child I had white-blonde hair, I've got blue/green/grey eyes and very pale skin. Then again, I was in a household with a smoker between the ages of 5 and 9ish, so that probably didn't help. My asthma was most severe between 5 and 11, with plenty of hospitalisation. After that, I just couldn't do any sport or activity without having an attack and coughing up blood - not that it stopped the school forcing me to do long-distance running, bleep tests and sports days because they thought I was making it up because I was lazy.
> 
> When I was 15, it just went away. My symptoms stopped, though I was never brave enough to try running again until last year when I realised I wasn't going to die and quickly found out I loved it.
Click to expand...


I had the white/ blonde hair until I was 12 and still as an adult have very light hair. My kids have white blonde hair as well except my eldest is turning more dirty blonde. My husband has a darker complexion and tans really well. The kids and I do not.




Kerryann said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm Mikey has the lightest blue eyes I have ever seen. Maybe I don't want our kids to inherit those.. but they are soo pretty.. unlike my brown eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have green eyes and Rob has blue eyes and the two youngest have blue eyes and my eldest has green eyes. Rob is Scottish and I am Irish/Danish. Another interesting fact is that Rob and I both have A- blood type and obviously so do the kids. I might be over sharing because I am tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had very severe asthma as a kid. It stopped when I was 15. As a child I had white-blonde hair, I've got blue/green/grey eyes and very pale skin. Then again, I was in a household with a smoker between the ages of 5 and 9ish, so that probably didn't help. My asthma was most severe between 5 and 11, with plenty of hospitalisation. After that, I just couldn't do any sport or activity without having an attack and coughing up blood - not that it stopped the school forcing me to do long-distance running, bleep tests and sports days because they thought I was making it up because I was lazy.
> 
> When I was 15, it just went away. My symptoms stopped, though I was never brave enough to try running again until last year when I realised I wasn't going to die and quickly found out I loved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a similar history to Mikeys. He had asthma bad as a kid but now only has attacks if he is sick. He also lived with smokers for some years.
Click to expand...

Cigarette smoke is a big trigger for the kids. We walked out of a grocery store past a bunch of smoking employees and walked through their smoke one time and my daughter was in respitory distress by the time we got to the car.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I tan red. That's a tan, right?


I've got a full plate to do today. I'll be on spotty. Am I the only one aware that Thursday is valentines day? Or as my single step-son calls it, â€œSingles Awareness Day" acronym S.A.D.


----------



## luvpetz27

Hey Cowboy! 
Can you please post more
pics of your beautiful
pancake?


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone. Had a tough night. Sorry to hear of all the kids being sick. I know what that's like. Ken, you're too funny. And asthma is not hereditary. But, there are certain weaknesses in the lung that can be. I don't believe the color of ones eyes or skin have anything to do with being susceptible to asthma. My sister who has black hair, the darkest eyes I've ever seen in a person, has had asthma since she's been 12.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## sibi

Is anyone having the same problem as I have? I would refresh to get the latest post and even though it has another member's new post, I still show the old one.

Well, finally. Ken the pics are wonderful. You even ha e carpet with same designs as your pancake!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes Sibi, I am having the same issue. It seemed to have started last night.


----------



## sibi

that's exactly when it started. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## luvpetz27

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 37807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH
> ]37811[/ATTACH]




Thanx for the pics!!!  boy or girll? Just beautiful!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

This one is a male. I'm on the hunt for a mature, settled female or two for him. Thanks for the compliment. I'm very fond of him myself!




sibi said:


> that's exactly when it started. Is anyone else having this problem?



Now it seems ok on my end. You still having issues?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I tan red. That's a tan, right?
> 
> 
> I've got a full plate to do today. I'll be on spotty. Am I the only one aware that Thursday is valentines day? Or as my single step-son calls it, â€œSingles Awareness Day" acronym S.A.D.




I tan red too. I go from albino to red then peel and back to albino.
We don't celebrate valentines day really. We love each other every day of the year and pretty much both buy ourselves whatever we want. We will probably smooch. Though... there is this necklace I have been wanting at tiffany's.. hmmm... 
Oh wait looky looky what I found 
http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...-p+18-c+288158-r+101287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



sibi said:


> Good morning everyone. Had a tough night. Sorry to hear of all the kids being sick. I know what that's like. Ken, you're too funny. And asthma is not hereditary. But, there are certain weaknesses in the lung that can be. I don't believe the color of ones eyes or skin have anything to do with being susceptible to asthma. My sister who has black hair, the darkest eyes I've ever seen in a person, has had asthma since she's been 12.



Oh no are you sickly or an insomniac?  Rough nights are never good.

I was going to say earlier that I am French/Welsch/German/ and African American. My hubby is Polish/German/ and Israeli. I grew up thinking I was Irish by my hair color and complexion but not so much.. at all 

Okay so Wednesday I have my quarterly teeth cleaning.. Have I ever admitted before I have tooth hypochondria? I do.. I feel like my teeth are sore and my gums are bleeding a lot. I also think they look very yellow today  This always happens right before my cleanings or dental visits.. ugh.. I feel like my gums are receding from old age too. Okay now that I have gotten that out there hopefully I can move past it and carry on. Tonight I will whiten my teeth again even though I am not due for another week and maybe that will help.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just based on the fact that all three of my children have it and presented at the same age with it. My asthma & allergy doc said that people with light eyes, light skin and light hair seem to be weaker and I would have to agree having that triple curse as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm Mikey has the lightest blue eyes I have ever seen. Maybe I don't want our kids to inherit those.. but they are soo pretty.. unlike my brown eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have green eyes and Rob has blue eyes and the two youngest have blue eyes and my eldest has green eyes. Rob is Scottish and I am Irish/Danish. Another interesting fact is that Rob and I both have A- blood type and obviously so do the kids. I might be over sharing because I am tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had very severe asthma as a kid. It stopped when I was 15. As a child I had white-blonde hair, I've got blue/green/grey eyes and very pale skin. Then again, I was in a household with a smoker between the ages of 5 and 9ish, so that probably didn't help. My asthma was most severe between 5 and 11, with plenty of hospitalisation. After that, I just couldn't do any sport or activity without having an attack and coughing up blood - not that it stopped the school forcing me to do long-distance running, bleep tests and sports days because they thought I was making it up because I was lazy.
> 
> When I was 15, it just went away. My symptoms stopped, though I was never brave enough to try running again until last year when I realised I wasn't going to die and quickly found out I loved it.
Click to expand...


Cherylim, living with Asthma is all about taking preventative measures. The bronchioles restrict and become very narrow and unless you are taking a bronchi- dialater regularly they just get worse and worse . My kids play every sport and are very active but they have to take their asthma control meds four times a day. I failed, I saw this cold coming and should of nebulized my two sicky's last night but I thought maybe it was just post nasal drip. Then in the middle of the night strapping a mask on my poor baby I was thinking.. Even if it was post nasal drip it wouldn't of hurt to give him a neb with Ipatroprium Bromide (which is designed to dry up excess moisture in the lungs). Crap- overshare. 
I will talk to u all later, it just started raining through a skylight in my sunroom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I will talk to u all later, it just started raining through a skylight in my sunroom.



Indoor rain? Even in these parts, folks aren't that fanatical about the rain. 
But really, I saw the news say you folks are gonna get rain and I thought, â€œwith all the snow on roofs, that's going to be a bad combination!".


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will talk to u all later, it just started raining through a skylight in my sunroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoor rain? Even in these parts, folks aren't that fanatical about the rain.
> But really, I saw the news say you folks are gonna get rain and I thought, â€œwith all the snow on roofs, that's going to be a bad combination!".
Click to expand...


We are getting rain and tons of wind here today. After lunch my hair has a whole new form


----------



## sibi

we all have our sicknesses  it doesn't always happen, but once in a while I'll get on ancestry.com and try to finish my ancestors. I forget about time, and before I realize it it's 5 a.m. When everyone is getti g ready to get up, I'm just falling asleep. Then, my dog, and torts, and turtles won't let me sleep until I soak them and feed them. That takes over an hour. Then I crash until someone calls my phone. That's tough.



Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tan red. That's a tan, right?
> 
> 
> I've got a full plate to do today. I'll be on spotty. Am I the only one aware that Thursday is valentines day? Or as my single step-son calls it, â€œSingles Awareness Day" acronym S.A.D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tan red too. I go from albino to red then peel and back to albino.
> We don't celebrate valentines day really. We love each other every day of the year and pretty much both buy ourselves whatever we want. We will probably smooch. Though... there is this necklace I have been wanting at tiffany's.. hmmm...
> Oh wait looky looky what I found
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...-p+18-c+288158-r+101287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Had a tough night. Sorry to hear of all the kids being sick. I know what that's like. Ken, you're too funny. And asthma is not hereditary. But, there are certain weaknesses in the lung that can be. I don't believe the color of ones eyes or skin have anything to do with being susceptible to asthma. My sister who has black hair, the darkest eyes I've ever seen in a person, has had asthma since she's been 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no are you sickly or an insomniac?  Rough nights are never good.
> 
> I was going to say earlier that I am French/Welsch/German/ and African American. My hubby is Polish/German/ and Israeli. I grew up thinking I was Irish by my hair color and complexion but not so much.. at all
> 
> Okay so Wednesday I have my quarterly teeth cleaning.. Have I ever admitted before I have tooth hypochondria? I do.. I feel like my teeth are sore and my gums are bleeding a lot. I also think they look very yellow today  This always happens right before my cleanings or dental visits.. ugh.. I feel like my gums are receding from old age too. Okay now that I have gotten that out there hopefully I can move past it and carry on. Tonight I will whiten my teeth again even though I am not due for another week and maybe that will help.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Let's see if I can hit the highspots... My Mom had asthma which became worse in later years. She was 100% Irish, pale skin, reddish hair. I don't really tan, but get a darker shade of white.  I also have a lot of freckles and they give you more of a tan look. My one daughter has the very very pale white skin. Let's see... oh yeah.. I am AB, my children's dad is O, atleast one child is A and the other B, not sure about the other two. I use to not only have indor rain, I had indoor floods. Then I finally had money to fix the flat roof kitchen from leaking. Ummm that's all I can remember of what I missed out on.


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cherylim, living with Asthma is all about taking preventative measures. The bronchioles restrict and become very narrow and unless you are taking a bronchi- dialater regularly they just get worse and worse . My kids play every sport and are very active but they have to take their asthma control meds four times a day. I failed, I saw this cold coming and should of nebulized my two sicky's last night but I thought maybe it was just post nasal drip. Then in the middle of the night strapping a mask on my poor baby I was thinking.. Even if it was post nasal drip it wouldn't of hurt to give him a neb with Ipatroprium Bromide (which is designed to dry up excess moisture in the lungs). Crap- overshare.
> I will talk to u all later, it just started raining through a skylight in my sunroom.



I did used to take the preventative measures, but I was an asthma disaster zone. I'll never forget the one day I couldn't stand up without triggering an attack. 

But, it faded away pretty quickly when I hit 15. One day I found I could play tennis and actually run a little, the next I managed a game of rounders (not that I was ANY good at that!), and suddenly I found that I was fine. 

I kept both the preventative and treatment inhalers for another year or two, then threw them out.

As for tracing the family tree, changing topic a little, I would LOVE to. I've tried a few times but have no idea where to start. I'd be so, so interested in tracing it back.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> I have about 25 minutes before I have to leave to go pick up a surrendered desert tortoise. In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?



This has been one long 25 minutes. I don't know that Josh needs to do anything as this seems to be thriving on its own.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I tan red. That's a tan, right?
> 
> 
> I've got a full plate to do today. I'll be on spotty. Am I the only one aware that Thursday is valentines day? Or as my single step-son calls it, â€œSingles Awareness Day" acronym S.A.D.





Rob usually sends me chocolate covered strawberries and cherries from Sherry's Berries, it is only for the kids benefit and they usually eat them all. I agonize about valentines day because my eldest will spend all of her allowance buying roses that her school let's the kids purchase and she will send them to all of her friends. She rarely gets any back and it breaks my heart. . I wish they would let parents secretly call in and buy "secret admirer" roses. 
Damn, I'm bringing chat down today!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've ordered Karen some dark chocolate Kailua truffles from the same small company I surprised her with on our honeymoon. We have no children at home, so these will be all hers!


----------



## Jacqui

Are those the berries currently being advertised with white chocolate and then a slight chocolate drizzle? Those things make my mouth water just looking at them. Why not have a balloon bouquet sent in from an outside source? Or have you tried calling them and saying why you want to buy some of the school's flowers?

Jeff got me flowers, a huge card, and candy before we were married. I think that used up his life supply of being romantic.


----------



## cherylim

We've never really celebrated Valentine's Day. We said we'd make the effort, but in reality we both think it's all a bit 'commercial'. Still, it's nice to use it as an opportunity to remember to stop being busy and to actually spend time together.

We always say we'll make plans, then we don't bother because plans cost money. By next year we'll have an anniversary to celebrate and I think Valentine's Day will feel even less important.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Are those the berries currently being advertised with white chocolate and then a slight chocolate drizzle? Those things make my mouth water just looking at them. Why not have a balloon bouquet sent in from an outside source? Or have you tried calling them and saying why you want to buy some of the school's flowers?
> 
> Jeff got me flowers, a huge card, and candy before we were married. I think that used up his life supply of being romantic.



Kids run the selling of the flowers so I would be outed. Yes, and they are as good as they look. I get them from him for most holidays and delivered babies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I enjoy being romantic. With these truffles, Karen hasn't thought of them in at least seven years as we moved from that area. So I called them and ordered them. It will be a surprise as well as chocolate has other fun side effects. The company is euphoria chocolate out of Eugene Oregon and they know their chocolate.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes, and they are as good as they look. I get them from him for most holidays and delivered babies.



No Erin, you were suppose to say they don't taste any where near as good as they look. You are not helping my cravings. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I enjoy being romantic. With these truffles, Karen hasn't thought of them in at least seven years as we moved from that area. So I called them and ordered them. It will be a surprise as well as chocolate has other fun side effects. The company is euphoria chocolate out of Eugene Oregon and they know their chocolate.



*pouts* why is it other guys have the romantic streak and I end up with a guy with none? *pout pout* Seriously that is so awesome and sweet to have even thought about doing. Ya did great Ken!


----------



## sibi

Never tried those. The best tasting chocolate I've ever bad was in England. Doesn't matter what brand, their chocolate taste the best. It's probably something home grown that's used in the ingredients.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I enjoy being romantic. With something truffles, Karen hasn't thought of them in at least seven years as we moved from that area. So I called them and ordered them. It will be a surprise as well as chocolate has other fun side effects. The company is euphoria chocolate out of Eugene Oregon and they know their chocolate.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> No Erin, you were suppose to say they don't taste any where near as good as they look. You are not helping my cravings.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I won't get to have any if that makes you feel better.
> Very Romantic Ken
> I agree English chocolate has magic in it!!


----------



## cherylim

English chocolate IS great 

But I also love the 'artificial' taste of US chocolate. Whoppers, in particular...mmm...


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sorry, I won't get to have any if that makes you feel better.
> Very Romantic Ken
> I agree English chocolate has magic in it!!



Your eating them is fine with me, so don't hold back on account of me. If you can get to them before your child, enjoy!  I am not a big fan of chocolate. One day a month of having choclate usually does me. It's just I wanted those strawberries to be yucky.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's the website for the chocolatier that i was speaking of. 

http://www.euphoriachocolate.com/

They make large ones like tennis ball size so that's what I've ordered.


----------



## sibi

I'm marking this page so that when I feel like some good chocolate, I can go to town.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tan red. That's a tan, right?
> 
> 
> I've got a full plate to do today. I'll be on spotty. Am I the only one aware that Thursday is valentines day? Or as my single step-son calls it, â€œSingles Awareness Day" acronym S.A.D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob usually sends me chocolate covered strawberries and cherries from Sherry's Berries, it is only for the kids benefit and they usually eat them all. I agonize about valentines day because my eldest will spend all of her allowance buying roses that her school let's the kids purchase and she will send them to all of her friends. She rarely gets any back and it breaks my heart. . I wish they would let parents secretly call in and buy "secret admirer" roses.
> Damn, I'm bringing chat down today!
Click to expand...




Are their chocolate covered strawberries good? This weekend we are going away to a family reunion/get together. Last year we went before valentines day and one of the younger cousins (she is socially ackward) went on and on about how she wanted Sherry's Berries. I made her a bunch of chocolate covered strawberries and strawberry cake truffles and sent them along with a bunch more for the whole family. 
I plan to make a bunch for this weekend but will wait until Wednesday or Thursday night so I don't eat any. 
I am sorry about your daughter.  that is sad 




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and they are as good as they look. I get them from him for most holidays and delivered babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Erin, you were suppose to say they don't taste any where near as good as they look. You are not helping my cravings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy being romantic. With these truffles, Karen hasn't thought of them in at least seven years as we moved from that area. So I called them and ordered them. It will be a surprise as well as chocolate has other fun side effects. The company is euphoria chocolate out of Eugene Oregon and they know their chocolate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *pouts* why is it other guys have the romantic streak and I end up with a guy with none? *pout pout* Seriously that is so awesome and sweet to have even thought about doing. Ya did great Ken!
Click to expand...




My mikey isnt romantic either but hes very practical.. which does come in handy sometimes.

I can tell you how to make the chocolate strawberries with the microwave, a bag of chocolate (maybe two if you want the white chocolate drizzles) and a half tablespoon of oil. 
I got good at making chocolate for my cake truffles
Here are the ones I made for last valentines day


----------



## Jacqui

I think I need to set my laptop to ignore any post with yummy food pictures in it.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> It's one of those loads which make no sense to me. He is bringing french fries to ID.  :



Now that's [email protected] funny!


----------



## pdrobber

Hello! Just got in from a night out at the Westminster dog show at Madison Square Garden...The Guggenheim owns a box/suite there, and they reached out to the shelter/clinic I work at and invited us to use it for the night! It was awesome! Free food, drinks, and a great view of the show!


----------



## sibi

Look at what I missed....yummy to the tummy. Kerryann, I didn't know you can make chocolate candies. Btw, I'm getting a few Israel pics together and I think I'll use SkyDrive to send it to you. This way, others can see it too, if they want. The reason why I can't send them on here is because they are of high, high quality and would be humongous to display here.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Hello! Just got in from a night out at the Westminster dog show at Madison Square Garden...The Guggenheim owns a box/suite there, and they reached out to the shelter/clinic I work at and invited us to use it for the night! It was awesome! Free food, drinks, and a great view of the show!



I have always wanted to see the show in person, heck even on TV would be nice (no TV here). I'd love to get to see especially the Brussels Griffons. Sounds like you had fun.


----------



## sibi

Good morning Jacqui and everyone else. Jacqui, you don't have tv?


----------



## cherylim

I am HUNGRY today. Nobody post pictures of food. 

I'm babysitting today, but I went to get my lunch from the fridge this morning and realised it was out of date. I thought that would be fine, because I could wait for my Fitbit to arrive and then take my goddaughter out for a walk to the shops a few miles away. Of course, this meant that my parcel didn't arrive until mid-afternoon. I've borrowed a few packets of unhealthy crisps (potato chips) and eaten those, but there's nothing in them nutritionally. Food this evening will taste amazing!


----------



## sibi

Just don't think about how hungry you are, and you may forget that you're hungry. Does that ever work?


Where did everyone go? It always seems that when I get on, everyone disappears :-/


----------



## cherylim

sibi said:


> Just don't think about how hungry you are, and you may forget that you're hungry. Does that ever work?
> 
> 
> Where did everyone go? It always seems that when I get on, everyone disappears :-/





Haha, I'm pretty sure that doesn't actually work! Today has been a bit of a disaster, but tomorrow we're going to a soft play centre, and I have a meal sorted, and everything will be better.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Where did everyone go? It always seems that when I get on, everyone disappears :-/



Nothing personal, I do quick stops in here between doing things. Like since I was in here before I fed the outside cats, walked the dogs, went to the mailbox to see if the package from Kelly came even though I figured it was too soon (and it was too soon), went to the top of the hill and talked to Jeff and called back the Vet's office (they had to change the appt til tomorrow morning). Oh and I fed the first set of tortoises.




sibi said:


> Good morning Jacqui and everyone else. Jacqui, you don't have tv?



We have one old TV still in the house. It has only been used for VCR usage for something like 10 years. About a year ago the VCR player broke and I have been to cheap to buy a new one, so the TV doesn't even get used for that any more. The cats use it sometimes to jump up onto the top of the wall furnace, does that count?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> Hello! Just got in from a night out at the Westminster dog show at Madison Square Garden...The Guggenheim owns a box/suite there, and they reached out to the shelter/clinic I work at and invited us to use it for the night! It was awesome! Free food, drinks, and a great view of the show!



That's awesome!! Did you take pics?


Hi all, just got back from getting my grill fixed at the dentist. I am really happy with the result. My face is numb up to my eyeballs and feel as heavy as a slab of cement tho. It is a beautiful sunny day too!! 

Cherlim, I cannot eat anything for 12 hours. Does that make you feel better?


----------



## Jacqui

Your grill? All I can think of is frontend work on a car or we are having BBQ for supper! 


Okay I went to the urban dictionary for that use.  Metal coverings on your front teeth?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Your grill? All I can think of is frontend work on a car or we are having BarBQue for supper!



It is my front teeth and I could be considered a fine automobile. 
What's wrong with me, I am not even on painkillers!!

I just saw the "Evolution" thread, great read and did not turn ugly! I am staying way away from it.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I just saw the "Evolution" thread, great read and did not turn ugly! I am staying way away from it.



So far any how.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Your grill? All I can think of is frontend work on a car or we are having BBQ for supper!
> 
> 
> Okay I went to the urban dictionary for that use.  Metal coverings on your front teeth?





Haha! I did not do that. I had to have some bonding redone on my front four teeth and have everything polished up because I was lucky enough to smash my face and break my teeth twice when I was a kid. Everything was starting to look old and now I feel like a normal human again.


----------



## Jacqui

Ahhh my son has two of those types of teeth from running into another kid at school. The other kid got stitches and they never even bothered to notice Josh had broken off two of his teeth down to the nerve. He is needing to have his replaced again (he broke them once again as a child, can't recall how).


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Ahhh my son has two of those types of teeth from running into another kid at school. The other kid got stitches and they never even bothered to notice Josh had broken off two of his teeth down to the nerve. He is needing to have his replaced again (he broke them once again as a child, can't recall how).



That hurts!! Poor kiddo, (well, when he was a kid) Every breath sends a shock through that exposed nerve. I have been there and it is no fun!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Does that make you feel better?



Nope, that makes me even worse. Two of us hungry. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I just saw the "Evolution" thread, great read and did not turn ugly! I am staying way away from it.



I keep having a look, but I think the thread's got too scientific for me! 

I've stayed out of it, other than placing my vote at the top.


----------



## Yvonne G

Misty has an old cow leg bone, just a section, and its hollow. Every so often I'll put some peanut butter inside it...just to keep her busy for a minute. So this a.m. she brought me the bone and gently placed it in my lap, then stood there looking at me with those big brown eyes. What a smart cookie. Naturally, I had to put some peanut butter in there for her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Misty has an old cow leg bone, just a section, and its hollow. Every so often I'll put some peanut butter inside it...just to keep her busy for a minute. So this a.m. she brought me the bone and gently placed it in my lap, then stood there looking at me with those big brown eyes. What a smart cookie. Naturally, I had to put some peanut butter in there for her.



Awww, she is smart!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Nope, that makes me even worse. Two of us hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep having a look, but I think the thread's got too scientific for me!
> 
> I've stayed out of it, other than placing my vote at the top.





I voted too


----------



## sibi

That would be to dangerous for me, so, I de idea not even to go there. Hi everyone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> That would be to dangerous for me, so, I de idea not even to go there. Hi everyone.



Hi Sibi, I am running out but wanted to make sure you knew I was not leaving because you are here


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

the last couple days have been so stressful. My daughter is causing problems at school


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What evolution thread?


Mrs. C. ?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What evolution thread?
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. ?





http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-65287.html




CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misty has an old cow leg bone, just a section, and its hollow. Every so often I'll put some peanut butter inside it...just to keep her busy for a minute. So this a.m. she brought me the bone and gently placed it in my lap, then stood there looking at me with those big brown eyes. What a smart cookie. Naturally, I had to put some peanut butter in there for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, she is smart!
Click to expand...


Plus she is getting Yvonne well trained. 




Melly-n-shorty said:


> the last couple days have been so stressful. My daughter is causing problems at school



Oh oh!  Yep that'll make some stress.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hellooooooo


----------



## Jacqui

So catch us up with the changes you were talking about in your re-intro thread, please.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Mrs. C. ?
[/quote]
Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C.




stephiiberrybean said:


> Hellooooooo



Hi, yes we want to here about your life and see pics of your beautiful Leo!!!




Melly-n-shorty said:


> the last couple days have been so stressful. My daughter is causing problems at school



Sorry. What is she doing? 
My 6 year old told a boy that had professed his love to her that she did not like him because his mom cut his hair!!! I got a call from his mom and she was probably more hurt than the son. It was very uncomfortable!! The strange thing is that I cut my son's hair with a clippers so I have no idea why she would say that.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I say Mrs. C. because I'm to lazy to spell out Mrs. Connecticut.


----------



## sibi

Hi Erin, don't worry...we all do it. It's amazing that we ever find each other at the same time to even talk with all our busy lives, not to mention the lag in the thread to Ing it updated. Mel, sorry to hear your daughter is in trouble in school. Just take some comfort in knowing that no one ever had to go to the principal's office because their daughter punched the captain of their football team in the face! Boy, did I have some trouble with her. And Cowboy, the debate on evolution might eventually get dicey. So, I opted to stay out of it. But, you take things so easily, you should check it out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm at the doctors office, yayyyy!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm at the doctors office, yayyyy!




For nothing more then a regular checkup I hope.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Cheap sinuses are messing with meâ€¦moved into my lungsâ€¦I bragged too muchâ€¦


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Jacqui said:


> So catch us up with the changes you were talking about in your re-intro thread, please.



I'm working on it, net + apps arent co-operating tonight! Grrr! 

Well horses have all changed, I'm nearly a fully qualified EAQ facilitator and working at a equine centre for children with autism  
Oh and I have a new partner, he's a animal person and we've been together since August. Lots planned together  
Think that's everything important!


----------



## sibi

Yayyy what? the evolution debate, Mel's kid is in trouble, or what my daughter did when she was in school?

quote='Cowboy_Ken' pid='618304' dateline='1360697606']
I'm at the doctors office, yayyyy!
[/quote]


What happened to those great genes you inherited from granny B? Oh, yeah, that was all the bragging you did the other day. =/ I never would have taken you for being such a baby over seeing the doc :-D



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cheap sinuses are messing with meâ€¦moved into my lungsâ€¦I bragged too muchâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ken, I knew the 'C' stood for Connecticut. 
It is a good thing we are not really talking because my face hurts


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cheap sinuses are messing with meâ€¦moved into my lungsâ€¦I bragged too muchâ€¦



Atleast it's nothing too major, unless you have really let it take a strong hold on your lungs because you put off the visit?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> It is a good thing we are not really talking because my face hurts



 The numb has gone away?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Look at what I missed....yummy to the tummy. Kerryann, I didn't know you can make chocolate candies. Btw, I'm getting a few Israel pics together and I think I'll use SkyDrive to send it to you. This way, others can see it too, if they want. The reason why I can't send them on here is because they are of high, high quality and would be humongous to display here.



I am so excited


----------



## sibi

Erin, what happened to your face?



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ken, I knew the 'C' stood for Connecticut.
> It is a good thing we are not really talking because my face hurts


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your grill? All I can think of is frontend work on a car or we are having BarBQue for supper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my front teeth and I could be considered a fine automobile.
> What's wrong with me, I am not even on painkillers!!
> 
> I just saw the "Evolution" thread, great read and did not turn ugly! I am staying way away from it.
Click to expand...


I feel your pain. I go in tomorrow just for a cleaning and I double whitened my teeth this morning because I felt like they were yellow. My teeth were a disaster but now they are like having a new car 




emysemys said:


> Misty has an old cow leg bone, just a section, and its hollow. Every so often I'll put some peanut butter inside it...just to keep her busy for a minute. So this a.m. she brought me the bone and gently placed it in my lap, then stood there looking at me with those big brown eyes. What a smart cookie. Naturally, I had to put some peanut butter in there for her.



You should have taken a picture. My dogs are experts at extracting the treats too.. I mean how can you say no?


----------



## sibi

Oh yeah, that's when you noticed a part of tooth had broken off the other.day
I remember now
It turned to be a pain, huh? No painkillers could be hazardous to your health.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So it's sinus infection and the flu. He said he'll address the sinuses straight away, but I get to keep everything else for 10-14 days. I'm so happy I got something from someone and I don't know who to thank.


----------



## Kerryann

Melly-n-shorty said:


> the last couple days have been so stressful. My daughter is causing problems at school





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Mrs. C. ?


Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C.




stephiiberrybean said:


> Hellooooooo



Hi, yes we want to here about your life and see pics of your beautiful Leo!!!




Melly-n-shorty said:


> the last couple days have been so stressful. My daughter is causing problems at school



Sorry. What is she doing? 
My 6 year old told a boy that had professed his love to her that she did not like him because his mom cut his hair!!! I got a call from his mom and she was probably more hurt than the son. It was very uncomfortable!! The strange thing is that I cut my son's hair with a clippers so I have no idea why she would say that.
[/quote]

It is crazy what kids pick up. I can't believe the mom called you.  That would be a mix of horror and half wanting to laugh at the silly things kids say. 
For the record, my husband has only had his hair cut by his mom. His reasoning is that his mom knows how he likes his hair cut and she isn't some ho that is gonna try to put her bosom on his neck for an extra tip. I was like wait.. shouldn't that be a good thing for a man?? 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm at the doctors office, yayyyy!



eek.. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ken, I knew the 'C' stood for Connecticut.
> It is a good thing we are not really talking because my face hurts



 That stinks, tooth pain is the worst!! I always take tramadol after tooth work because it's a neuro something or other and it helps the pain without making you loopy. I don't know if a dentist can write you a prescription for it though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> . His reasoning is that his mom knows how he likes his hair cut and she isn't some ho that is gonna try to put her bosom on his neck for an extra tip. I was like wait.. shouldn't that be a good thing for a man??



Better it be his moms? Ok, I just creeped myself out with that!


----------



## sibi

Oh boy! You know how those things just love to share. You probably got it from something...like a book or mail. Viruses can live for up to 48 hours on surfaces. Did you know that?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> So it's sinus infection and the flu. He said he'll address the sinuses straight away, but I get to keep everything else for 10-14 days. I'm so happy I got something from someone and I don't know who to thank.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So it's sinus infection and the flu. He said he'll address the sinuses straight away, but I get to keep everything else for 10-14 days. I'm so happy I got something from someone and I don't know who to thank.



Wasn't me!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I should probably stop licking door knobs.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the last couple days have been so stressful. My daughter is causing problems at school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hellooooooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, yes we want to here about your life and see pics of your beautiful Leo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the last couple days have been so stressful. My daughter is causing problems at school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. What is she doing?
> My 6 year old told a boy that had professed his love to her that she did not like him because his mom cut his hair!!! I got a call from his mom and she was probably more hurt than the son. It was very uncomfortable!! The strange thing is that I cut my son's hair with a clippers so I have no idea why she would say that.
Click to expand...





It is crazy what kids pick up. I can't believe the mom called you.  That would be a mix of horror and half wanting to laugh at the silly things kids say. 
For the record, my husband has only had his hair cut by his mom. His reasoning is that his mom knows how he likes his hair cut and she isn't some ho that is gonna try to put her bosom on his neck for an extra tip. I was like wait.. shouldn't that be a good thing for a man?? 



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm at the doctors office, yayyyy!



eek.. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ken, I knew the 'C' stood for Connecticut.
> It is a good thing we are not really talking because my face hurts



 That stinks, tooth pain is the worst!! I always take tramadol after tooth work because it's a neuro something or other and it helps the pain without making you loopy. I don't know if a dentist can write you a prescription for it though.
[/quote]
I have tramadol in the house because it was left over from when my hubby got fixed. 
Over-share-itis I just can't stop!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

It's interesting what gets told on this thread.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> . His reasoning is that his mom knows how he likes his hair cut and she isn't some ho that is gonna try to put her bosom on his neck for an extra tip. I was like wait.. shouldn't that be a good thing for a man??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better it be his moms? Ok, I just creeped myself out with that!
Click to expand...


No she of course doesn't do that. She doesn't get a tip so she has no incentive 



sibi said:


> Oh boy! You know how those things just love to share. You probably got it from something...like a book or mail. Viruses can live for up to 48 hours on surfaces. Did you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's sinus infection and the flu. He said he'll address the sinuses straight away, but I get to keep everything else for 10-14 days. I'm so happy I got something from someone and I don't know who to thank.
Click to expand...


When we went on our last trip my husband and bunch of other people got sick. I accused them all of smooching.. 

So Ken.. who have you been smooching?


----------



## Yvonne G

I know,huh? No secrets here! But wait...I thought Erin was Mrs. C, not Kerryann??????? "Mrs. C" because her username is CTTortoisemom. NO?


----------



## Kerryann

I feel like I smell like tanning lotion. I put on this new lotion today that is supposed to make you tan over several days.. I feel like I am at a dirty tanning salon using one of their crazy tanning pouches of goo. 

I wish I could take a shower right here at work. I am sure I will keep using it though so I can get tan for my weekend in the bathing suit coming up.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I know,huh? No secrets here! But wait...I thought Erin was Mrs. C, not Kerryann??????? "Mrs. C" because her username is CTTortoisemom. NO?



Mrs C is Erin is CtTortoiseMom


----------



## Yvonne G

But in post #12177 Kerry ann says, "Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C."


----------



## sibi

emysemys said:


> Karryann said that? I thought it was Mrs. CBut in post #12177 Kerry ann says, "Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with Mrs. C."
> [/quote
> 
> I checked it...checked it appears that Karryann said that, but it depends on whether Erin edited after the initial post, and if she did, but didn't type at the beginning of the post, it can appear outside of the quote box. I still think Erin wrote it though.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm lost.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C.



Erin said it.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm lost.



Light a flare and we will send out a search party.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> But in post #12177 Kerry ann says, "Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C."



it quoted funny, most of what I said is in the green sections but some of it is funky 
I am Mrs S or Mrs M depending on the definition


----------



## Jacqui

It's just how Kerryann copied a few subject matters that made it look like she was the one who said it, but it really is Erin.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karryann said that? I thought it was Mrs. CBut in post #12177 Kerry ann says, "Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with Mrs. C."
Click to expand...


hahah it quoted that all 
the quoting from time to time does this to me too. I usually notice and put my own tags into the replies but sometimes I am just as blond as normal. 

I think we should send out a search party for Ken


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm lost.



Ken you are one of those suffer in silence types, huh? I am so scared of getting the flu!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in post #12177 Kerry ann says, "Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it quoted funny, most of what I said is in the green sections but some of it is funky
> I am Mrs S or Mrs M depending on the definition
Click to expand...


Doesn't that make you then Mrs. S and .....ummm maybe I had better not actually write it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Regarding my daughter and boy's haircut incidentâ€¦ The mom called me and said that she was only calling because if it were her child she would want to know. In a way I agree but in another way I kind of felt like she was overstepping a little because it was insinuated that she should be disciplined. 
When i got off the phone my 6 year old was white faced with fear and I was like Really?! you attacked the poor boy's hair cut!? She said Mom, it is a terrible haircut. I said what if someone said that to your brother because I cut his hair. She said.. yah, you should take him to a real hair cutter. The conversation turned into a "if you can't say anything niceâ€¦." diatribe.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's too funny. Your a real joker, aren't you?
> 
> Light a flare and we will send out a search party.
Click to expand...





Poor Cowboy :-S I hope he gets through with this sooner. Ken, if u read this, tell Karen to get you some zinc tabs. I'd you take one a day, you'll be able to cut your flu time in half. Also, if you can try to eat veggs that aide in lung functioning like broccoli, water cress, cauliflower.


What happened to my nice post to Ken? It's doing it again Ken.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Test- my posts are not posting. It's because of the over share, isn't it!


----------



## Jacqui

I have long been a lover of the bald eagles. I have watched redtailed hawks breeding, but never of course the bald eagles. I would never have guess it was bald eagles making this noise, if I had been outdoors. The sound part is after they leave the nest about 1.35 in on this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz2RXgmYXGM




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Test- my posts are not posting. It's because of the over share, isn't it!



Yeah that must be it! 


*Warning: *It's ALL Erin's fault!


----------



## Yvonne G

Is it my computer or is the Forum terribly slow today? Maybe that's Erin's fault too???


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Is it my computer or is the Forum terribly slow today? Maybe that's Erin's fault too???



Not only is it slow but only half of my posts go through with out an error popping up. My apps aren't working at all!! I think the server needs to be rebooted.


----------



## Jacqui

It's super slow. I can't wait til Josh moves the site.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> But in post #12177 Kerry ann says, "Yes.... The funny thing about you calling me Mrs. C. Is that my last name really begins with a C."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it quoted funny, most of what I said is in the green sections but some of it is funky
> I am Mrs S or Mrs M depending on the definition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't that make you then Mrs. S and .....ummm maybe I had better not actually write it.
Click to expand...


Hhaa I saw that when I reread it.
I had a really really really bad day today. I wasn't on much but it is running really slow right now. 
I made the most delicious dinner tonight. I found it on pinterest and modified it. It was a mac and cheese style dish made with spaghetti squash instead of noodles. I made the cheese sauce out of unsweetened almond milk, fat free cheese, and garlic salt. I added in broccoli and fake chicken. It was soo good.. so delicious.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry about the bad day Ker


----------



## Kerryann

Thanks
I am just so exhausted. I worked on this project for like a week thinking I was doing research to help a client. I went to go ask a question today to one of the directors and found out that he had already done this research. I did have one breakthrough but I was really upset that they did this to us. It was almost like they didn't like his answer so they asked someone else. 
I am also upset because of something going on that I can't talk about that's going on at work. Also a guy I have worked with for eight years put in his two weeks. ugh..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I feel like crap. I don't like to whine. I have to move into the guest room so Karen can get a good nights sleep. : (. I'm really gonna miss my honey. I'm smitten.


Mrs. C. 

Mrs. S&M


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I feel like crap. I don't like to whine. I have to move into the guest room so Karen can get a good nights sleep. : (. I'm really gonna miss my honey. I'm smitten.
> 
> 
> Mrs. C.
> 
> Mrs. S&M






awwww I never kick mikey out.. though I do threaten to snuff him out in his sleep.


I never knew marginated tortoises were so exotic??? I knew he was special but not exotic.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I move on my own.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I feel like crap. I don't like to whine. I have to move into the guest room so Karen can get a good nights sleep. : (. I'm really gonna miss my honey. I'm smitten.
> 
> 
> Mrs. C.
> 
> Mrs. S&M





Sorry . Don't forget to hydrate, it is really important with the flu.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Regarding my daughter and boy's haircut incidentâ€¦ The mom called me and said that she was only calling because if it were her child she would want to know. In a way I agree but in another way I kind of felt like she was overstepping a little because it was insinuated that she should be disciplined.
> When i got off the phone my 6 year old was white faced with fear and I was like Really?! you attacked the poor boy's hair cut!? She said Mom, it is a terrible haircut. I said what if someone said that to your brother because I cut his hair. She said.. yah, you should take him to a real hair cutter. The conversation turned into a "if you can't say anything niceâ€¦." diatribe.



Yah I would be mortified. Have you see the haircut?? Does she have a point.  I'm kidding.... Maybe she will be like my hub when she grows up and just say exactly what she is thinking whether it's good or not.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sorry . Don't forget to hydrate, it is really important with the flu.



Thanks for the reminder. Time for a beer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am posting because it say's Cowboy Ken posted but I can't see it. So let's see if this works....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yeah. I only see you posted in the top of page preview. Not the open thread.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like crap. I don't like to whine. I have to move into the guest room so Karen can get a good nights sleep. : (. I'm really gonna miss my honey. I'm smitten.
> 
> 
> Mrs. C.
> 
> Mrs. S&M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry . Don't forget to hydrate, it is really important with the flu.
Click to expand...




Lots of gatorade.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The number one cause of death from the flu is dehydration. Plus I don't think it is helpful to drink on antibiotics. Did they offer you tamiflu? I have lots of it hear in my preps. It's a good one to stock because it lasts five years.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Caugh syrup and Zithromax.


Death!?!?! 
Who said anything about the flu killing me!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Caugh syrup and Zithromax.
> 
> 
> Death!?!?!
> Who said anything about the flu killing me!





I usually use nyquil and vitamins


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann, your dinner sounds great. No, I haven't seen the boy's haircut and am scared to! My eldest child was sooo good and I was so proud to be room mom and I was friends with her teachers and I totally took it for granted!!
Now, when I am in the school helping out and the principal asks to see me for a "quick sec", it is definitely not a social visit like it used to be!! Worst yet he is a new principal so he doesn't know I did things right at least once!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Caugh syrup and Zithromax.
> 
> 
> Death!?!?!
> Who said anything about the flu killing me!




Sorry, the flu really scares me!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann, your dinner sounds great. No, I haven't seen the boy's haircut and am scared to! My eldest child was sooo good and I was so proud to be room mom and I was friends with her teachers and I totally took it for granted!!
> Now, when I am in the school helping out and the principal asks to see me for a "quick sec", it is definitely not a social visit like it used to be!! Worst yet he is a new principal so he doesn't know I did things right at least once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caugh syrup and Zithromax.
> 
> 
> Death!?!?!
> Who said anything about the flu killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the flu really scares me!!
Click to expand...





Each kid is different.. that is the only reason I am trying to have one and hopefully not want to rip my uterus out again.. and throw it at any teenagers.. right?? I mean it could be better right??


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I posted on the evolution thread but it got deleted when the one I was referencing was deleted. But just so you all know, I was being a bit of a smart @ss!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The first is always the best so you want to have more. Then after the second I thought, if I can handle this, I can handle anything! All of my children are very different and I am honored to get called by the principal for them 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I posted on the evolution thread but it got deleted when the one I was referencing was deleted. But just so you all know, I was being a bit of a smart @ss!



I saw it go to h3ll. Poor Jacqui & Yvonne.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Being the youngest of six here, my daughter texted me and asked if I knew why it was important that I was the youngest. When I asked why, she said because grandma and grandpa finally got it right. What a good girl she is. 
Ok. Maybe I have a fever.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The first is always the best so you want to have more. Then after the second I thought, if I can handle this, I can handle anything! All of my children are very different and I am honored to get called by the principal for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I posted on the evolution thread but it got deleted when the one I was referencing was deleted. But just so you all know, I was being a bit of a smart @ss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it go to h3ll. Poor Jacqui & Yvonne.
Click to expand...




what happened? I was pming with a new marginated owner. can i have the cliff notes.. 

I was watching big bang theory where sheldon is afraid of the bird and I laughed so hard I snorted.. Mike turned from his work and looked and me and said "and I am the nerdy one?? I think not" and then went back to his work like he had won an argument of some sort??  Both were funny


----------



## Jacqui

Ken I did like your response to the comment that got deleted.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Being the youngest of six here, my daughter texted me and asked if I knew why it was important that I was the youngest. When I asked why, she said because grandma and grandpa finally got it right. What a good girl she is.
> Ok. Maybe I have a fever.



Awww, . Want an ice pack in a tube sock for your head? My methods are kind of ghet but work.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Eric Von what's his name. The seventies were such simpler times when it was ok to believe in anythingâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awww, . Want an ice pack in a tube sock for your head? My methods are kind of ghet but work.



At first I thought you were offering to knock him out.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awww, . Want an ice pack in a tube sock for your head? My methods are kind of ghet but work.



At first I thought you were offering to knock him out.  but then figured it out.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tort. Forum seems to be messed up. Will try back tomorrowâ€¦


----------



## cherylim

Aww. I missed all the evolution thread action whilst I was sleeping. Morning, all! There is a light dusting of snow around that wasn't there last night.


----------



## sibi

Hi guys, I know you'll read this tomorrow morning. I got so fed up with the delays in the posts, and other weird things going on with posting, that I decided to heat up some of the vegetarian lasagna I made the other night. It always tastes better as leftovers. 

Then, I was watching that x-cop got cornered and eventually killed in the cabin. Some weird reporting going on there. First they report that they saw him come out of the cabin when it was on fire and then was "forced" back in. Then, the LAPD said that officially a body had not been found after some cop that was there already said that they pulled his body out of the cabin. 

After that fiasco, I watched the president's State of the Union Address. Finally, I decided to get those Israel pictures for Kerryann, and whoever else wants to see them on SkyDrive. I've got pics from Galilee, Jerusalem, the Jordan River, Capernaum, Megiddo, Caesarea, Qumran, the Dead Sea, and Tel Aviv.

So, Ken, did you get my message about buying zinc? You are on some of the heaviest antibiotics humans can take. It must be really bad to be on Zithromax. But really, take one tab of zinc a day, and your cold/flu will be a lot shortened. I told you to be careful with the devilution...oh, I mean, evolution thing. I'll try and connect tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kerryann

cherylim said:


> Aww. I missed all the evolution thread action whilst I was sleeping. Morning, all! There is a light dusting of snow around that wasn't there last night.



Good morning 
I am getting ready to go get my teefs cleaned. Yay


----------



## cherylim

Still snowing here, but it's only light and so not much has settled. Hopefully I'll be able to take my goddaughter out this afternoon.

I'm using my Fitbit for the first time properly today. It's encouraging me to climb stairs. So far, I've apparently climbed enough stairs to climb the La Danta Pyramid. Never heard of it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good morning all! Good luck at the dentist Kerryann!!


----------



## Kerryann

I can tell posts are missing by the preview but thanks Erin. I can't wait to have clean teeth.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I can tell posts are missing by the preview but thanks Erin. I can't wait to have clean teeth.



I am walking around smiling at everyone because I am so happy with my brightened and fixed teeth. 


Ken, i hope you feeling better today!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Slept all night sweet/cold loads of fun. Kind of feel better. Anyone see the winner of the dog show? Funny looking dog that one is.




Kerryann said:


> I usually use nyquil and vitamins



I though people took vitamins so as not to get sick. And NyQuil, isn't that a high school drink?


If you zoom in on this picture, to the right if the shrubbery, you can see a small herd of elk. Only six or so show up, but there were a good 15 of them.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hi guys, I know you'll read this tomorrow morning. I got so fed up with the delays in the posts, and other weird things going on with posting, that I decided to heat up some of the vegetarian lasagna I made the other night. It always tastes better as leftovers.
> 
> Then, I was watching that x-cop got cornered and eventually killed in the cabin. Some weird reporting going on there. First they report that they saw him come out of the cabin when it was on fire and then was "forced" back in. Then, the LAPD said that officially a body had not been found after some cop that was there already said that they pulled his body out of the cabin.
> 
> After that fiasco, I watched the president's State of the Union Address. Finally, I decided to get those Israel pictures for Kerryann, and whoever else wants to see them on SkyDrive. I've got pics from Galilee, Jerusalem, the Jordan River, Capernaum, Megiddo, Caesarea, Qumran, the Dead Sea, and Tel Aviv.
> 
> So, Ken, did you get my message about buying zinc? You are on some of the heaviest antibiotics humans can take. It must be really bad to be on Zithromax. But really, take one tab of zinc a day, and your cold/flu will be a lot shortened. I told you to be careful with the devilution...oh, I mean, evolution thing. I'll try and connect tomorrow morning.



I am so excited 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Slept all night sweet/cold loads of fun. Kind of feel better. Anyone see the winner of the dog show? Funny looking dog that one is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use nyquil and vitamins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though people took vitamins so as not to get sick. And NyQuil, isn't that a high school drink?
> 
> 
> If you zoom in on this picture, to the right if the shrubbery, you can see a small herd of elk. Only six or so show up, but there were a good 15 of them.
> 
> View attachment 37963
Click to expand...





I actually never get sick. I am not sure if it's from the food I eat or from my just general health. i need to knock on some wood. I haven't even had more than a sniffle in about three years. 
If I feel something weird coming on I take a couple vitamins and some nyquil and usually wake up not sick 
Nyquil is fun.. for all ages


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann,
You all finished up with your teeth whitening advantage?


*adventure


----------



## Yvonne G

I almost never get sick either. But then, I never go anyplace to come into contact with sickness. And when I go to the post office or to the store, I use my sleeve to open the door and I don't breathe if I'm close to someone, but most importantly, I NEVER touch my face when I've been out and about until I've been able to wash my hands.

But Misty is sick this a.m. She wouldn't go outside to eat her breakfast and when I forced her out, she still didn't eat. Then just a little bit ago she threw up a bit of stomach bile. It sounds mean, but I kind of like this more subdued Misty.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Just got back from Reagan the Bassett Hounds well check up and it's official, she is fat!! She weigh's 62 pounds! They want her weight around 45. Poor Rea Rea! they knew better than to suggest an increase in excercise so I have to change her food. I board my dogs at the vet, so Reagan always thinks she is being boarded and hides under the bench in the waiting room and I always end up on my stomach pulling her out. Fun.




emysemys said:


> I almost never get sick either. But then, I never go anyplace to come into contact with sickness. And when I go to the post office or to the store, I use my sleeve to open the door and I don't breathe if I'm close to someone, but most importantly, I NEVER touch my face when I've been out and about until I've been able to wash my hands.
> 
> But Misty is sick this a.m. She wouldn't go outside to eat her breakfast and when I forced her out, she still didn't eat. Then just a little bit ago she threw up a bit of stomach bile. It sounds mean, but I kind of like this more subdued Misty.


I get sick a few times a year
Poor Misty, I hope she throws up whatever is upsetting her stomach!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We kinda figure I got sick from the Super Bowl party we hosted. Like Yvonne, I tend to only go grocery shopping. 
In regard to Misty not eating, about 6 months back, Ava too would not eat breakfast and would prefer to vomit bile on the livingroom carpet. She trained me to include a few cat food kibbles into her bowl if I didn't want to clean up after her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ugh, my post's are not showing up!!! My daughter texted this to me. This is so hilarious. Everyone must watch it!!!
http://youtu.be/wPOgvzVOQig


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. I'm only seeing new posts in the small participated view. They don't show up in the expanded view. This only seems to be happening in pretend chat for me. Maybe we need to start a new pretend chat thread?


----------



## Yvonne G

*BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!*

We're going for some sort of record here. New thread indeed!

I'm sure it has to do with whatever Josh is doing to get us onto a new server.

If all you show-offs with smart phones would use your computers instead you wouldn't be having these problems!

The look on the dark-headed girl's face when the other one falls the wrong way is priceless!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> *BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!*
> 
> We're going for some sort of record here. New thread indeed!
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with whatever Josh is doing to get us onto a new server.
> 
> If all you show-offs with smart phones would use your computers instead you wouldn't be having these problems!
> 
> The look on the dark-headed girl's face when the other one falls the wrong way is priceless!



If I had to sit at a computer i would never be on. I am sitting on the bathroom floor and Rand (my son) is taking a bath with his toy horses.


----------



## Jacqui

I just have turtles and tortoises get in my tub, no horses.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not that I'd be able to see if any of you post to tell me different, but, for as stoned as I feel, I think I'm posting some good help posts for people with questions.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-mmm...I was wondering why on that "introductions" thread you told the newbie to go soak his head in the tub along with Erin's horses.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann,
> You all finished up with your teeth whitening advantage?
> 
> 
> *adventure





My teeth are clean  
Zero cavities reported also. This year I need to change out some of my silver fillings for composite fillings.
My dentist was happy to see me. I have the same vision condition as his daughter. He was upset because they tried to patch her eye and it didn't work. She is still blind in one eye. Again he was worrying about what that means for her. I keep having to remind him that she sees how she has always seen. To her her vision is normal. He calmed down again. I reminded him that unless I cover my good eye I have no idea I am blind in the other.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Slept all night sweet/cold loads of fun. Kind of feel better. Anyone see the winner of the dog show? Funny looking dog that one is.



It was an affenpinscher, which is almost as good as a Brussels Griffon.  I love it when an uncommon dog wins the BiS.

I see the elk in your picture. I am so very tempted to jump on Jeff's truck as he goes by today. He's by himself and headed towards elk country.

Sounds like your a bit better today, I am glad to hear that.




emysemys said:


> Hm-m-m-mmm...I was wondering why on that "introductions" thread you told the newbie to go soak his head in the tub along with Erin's horses.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Just got back from Reagan the Bassett Hounds well check up and it's official, she is fat!! She weigh's 62 pounds! They want her weight around 45. Poor Rea Rea! they knew better than to suggest an increase in excercise so I have to change her food. I board my dogs at the vet, so Reagan always thinks she is being boarded and hides under the bench in the waiting room and I always end up on my stomach pulling her out. Fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost never get sick either. But then, I never go anyplace to come into contact with sickness. And when I go to the post office or to the store, I use my sleeve to open the door and I don't breathe if I'm close to someone, but most importantly, I NEVER touch my face when I've been out and about until I've been able to wash my hands.
> 
> But Misty is sick this a.m. She wouldn't go outside to eat her breakfast and when I forced her out, she still didn't eat. Then just a little bit ago she threw up a bit of stomach bile. It sounds mean, but I kind of like this more subdued Misty.
> 
> 
> 
> I get sick a few times a year
> Poor Misty, I hope she throws up whatever is upsetting her stomach!
Click to expand...




My dogs have the exact opposite problem.. well one of them. My schnauzer is under weight. I switched him to the dental dog food and no one told me that it is for less active dogs. I have been starving my biscuit  He was about 5lbs under weight.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ugh, my post's are not showing up!!! My daughter texted this to me. This is so hilarious. Everyone must watch it!!!
> http://youtu.be/wPOgvzVOQig



Hilarious


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not that I'd be able to see if any of you post to tell me different, but, for as stoned as I feel, I think I'm posting some good help posts for people with questions.



Your Elk pic was cool! I need to post a picture of this moose that was eating my neighbors garden this summer. 

I stalked your posts and there is no evidence of you being sick or stoned, great job! 

Also, great job at the dentist Kerryann! It feels so good to get a clean bill of health. I have 3 more visits and my dental work will be all done and then I will just be on a cleaning schedule like a normal person.


----------



## sibi

Well, good to see that were actually reading posts this morning! Erin, that utube was so funny. No one ever told her she had to fall backward. I hope her confidence in people is not permanently impaired.

Karryann, I think you'd be an interesting person to meet in person. In fact, I think we should all plan a weekend trip somewhere so we'd have a face to go along with the name. Just a thought. I think it would be a hoot of a weekend.

Cowboy, even if you're feeling better, better not stop your meds, or think you can have beer, or some crazy thing like that. 

Jacqui, how's our little Russian girl doing today? Did they take out the stitch? Is she eating? And, is Jeff feeling good today?

Yvonne, I rarely get a cold or flu, but when I do, it can be deadly for me. Erin, I understand your fear. When people have breathing problems, it's always a fear of having to fight for your life. Then, to have kids with bad asthma is worse. I feel for you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Well, good to see that were actually reading posts this morning! Erin, that utube was so funny. No one ever told her she had to fall backward. I hope her confidence in people is not permanently impaired.
> 
> Karryann, I think you'd be an interesting person to meet in person. In fact, I think we should all plan a weekend trip somewhere so we'd have a face to go along with the name. Just a thought. I think it would be a hoot of a weekend.
> 
> Cowboy, even if you're feeling better, better not stop your meds, or think you can have beer, or some crazy thing like that.
> 
> Jacqui, how's our little Russian girl doing today? Did they take out the stitch? Is she eating? And, is Jeff feeling good today?
> 
> Yvonne, I rarely get a cold or flu, but when I do, it can be deadly for me. Erin, I understand your fear. When people have breathing problems, it's always a fear of having to fight for your life. Then, to have kids with bad asthma is worse. I feel for you.


Let's meet on a cruise, Jacqui and Yvonne definitely need the break!!!


----------



## sibi

That would be excellent! So, let's see who will want to go, and when.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good to see that were actually reading posts this morning! Erin, that utube was so funny. No one ever told her she had to fall backward. I hope her confidence in people is not permanently impaired.
> 
> Karryann, I think you'd be an interesting person to meet in person. In fact, I think we should all plan a weekend trip somewhere so we'd have a face to go along with the name. Just a thought. I think it would be a hoot of a weekend.
> 
> Cowboy, even if you're feeling better, better not stop your meds, or think you can have beer, or some crazy thing like that.
> 
> Jacqui, how's our little Russian girl doing today? Did they take out the stitch? Is she eating? And, is Jeff feeling good today?
> 
> Yvonne, I rarely get a cold or flu, but when I do, it can be deadly for me. Erin, I understand your fear. When people have breathing problems, it's always a fear of having to fight for your life. Then, to have kids with bad asthma is worse. I feel for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's meet on a cruise, Jacqui and Yvonne definitely need the break!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## luvpetz27

Hi everyone!
Has anyone heard from
Jacqui yet? I think TFO's
appointment was this
morning.?


----------



## cherylim

Aww.

After using my Fitbit today I've found out that my calorie estimate by MyFitnessPal for the three years I've been using it has been WAY out. I'm just TOO sedentary, it seems. I'm glad I know now. I know I don't move around anywhere near as much as I should, but I don't eat a whole lot and today I couldn't even get close to burning the calories I should be. I've taken less than a third of the steps you're supposed to each day, and despite climbing to the top of the Seattle Space Needle (apparently, and my legs are killing) I'm WAAAAY off.

I've been working very hard doing long hours again lately, so I'm taking a four day weekend that starts tomorrow. I wanted to find an activity that would keep me busy but give me an opportunity to do the 10,000 steps I'm supposed to. I couldn't find ANYTHING to do. I started thinking how I'd love to just go and wander around Blackpool Zoo for the day (they don't keep their animals in particularly good conditions, but they're the closest zoo and I can't afford the petrol to drive for a full hour to my favourite animal attraction). Then I saw the price and realised a ticket to Blackpool Zoo would be Â£14, so I gave up and tried to find somewhere else to go.

Ian saw me frowning and asked why. I explained and he went back to watching his sport. Then he looked up and said 'There you go. Happy Valentine's Day!'. He's gone and bought me a ticket! So, I need to get the camera charged. I'll be spending tomorrow afternoon at the zoo!


----------



## luvpetz27

Hi everyone!! 
Has anyone heard from
Jacqui? I think TFO's 
appointment was this
morning, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If we meet on a cruise, we maybe lucky and get stuck in the gulf! I vote for the American southwest, this way we might find some natives or maybe the weather would allow us to bring our â€œkids". I don't think I'm showing recent posts, so I'm gonna fade out again. Last time out, I dreamt I found an isolated population of 150lbs. pancakes. I need to go back and take some pictures! LOL!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> Aww.
> 
> After using my Fitbit today I've found out that my calorie estimate by MyFitnessPal for the three years I've been using it has been WAY out. I'm just TOO sedentary, it seems. I'm glad I know now. I know I don't move around anywhere near as much as I should, but I don't eat a whole lot and today I couldn't even get close to burning the calories I should be. I've taken less than a third of the steps you're supposed to each day, and despite climbing to the top of the Seattle Space Needle (apparently, and my legs are killing) I'm WAAAAY off.
> 
> I've been working very hard doing long hours again lately, so I'm taking a four day weekend that starts tomorrow. I wanted to find an activity that would keep me busy but give me an opportunity to do the 10,000 steps I'm supposed to. I couldn't find ANYTHING to do. I started thinking how I'd love to just go and wander around Blackpool Zoo for the day (they don't keep their animals in particularly good conditions, but they're the closest zoo and I can't afford the petrol to drive for a full hour to my favourite animal attraction). Then I saw the price and realised a ticket to Blackpool Zoo would be Â£14, so I gave up and tried to find somewhere else to go.
> 
> Ian saw me frowning and asked why. I explained and he went back to watching his sport. Then he looked up and said 'There you go. Happy Valentine's Day!'. He's gone and bought me a ticket! So, I need to get the camera charged. I'll be spending tomorrow afternoon at the zoo!


Yay, happy early Valentines Day!!! What a fun day that will be!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> If we meet on a cruise, we maybe lucky and get stuck in the gulf! I vote for the American southwest, this way we might find some natives or maybe the weather would allow us to bring our â€œkids". I don't think I'm showing recent posts, so I'm gonna fade out again. Last time out, I dreamt I found an isolated population of 150lbs. pancakes. I need to go back and take some pictures! LOL!



Take your meds it's nappy time


----------



## luvpetz27

Anybody?


Nevermind
Found out on my own


----------



## sibi

150lbs pancakes! What did you say you were on? I wavt to have the same dream =P Oh, did you see momo's post on her baby pancake. I think it was born premature. It's so cute!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.
> 
> After using my Fitbit today I've found out that my calorie estimate by MyFitnessPal for the three years I've been using it has been WAY out. I'm just TOO sedentary, it seems. I'm glad I know now. I know I don't move around anywhere near as much as I should, but I don't eat a whole lot and today I couldn't even get close to burning the calories I should be. I've taken less than a third of the steps you're supposed to each day, and despite climbing to the top of the Seattle Space Needle (apparently, and my legs are killing) I'm WAAAAY off.
> 
> I've been working very hard doing long hours again lately, so I'm taking a four day weekend that starts tomorrow. I wanted to find an activity that would keep me busy but give me an opportunity to do the 10,000 steps I'm supposed to. I couldn't find ANYTHING to do. I started thinking how I'd love to just go and wander around Blackpool Zoo for the day (they don't keep their animals in particularly good conditions, but they're the closest zoo and I can't afford the petrol to drive for a full hour to my favourite animal attraction). Then I saw the price and realised a ticket to Blackpool Zoo would be Â£14, so I gave up and tried to find somewhere else to go.
> 
> Ian saw me frowning and asked why. I explained and he went back to watching his sport. Then he looked up and said 'There you go. Happy Valentine's Day!'. He's gone and bought me a ticket! So, I need to get the camera charged. I'll be spending tomorrow afternoon at the zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, happy early Valentines Day!!! What a fun day that will be!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we meet on a cruise, we maybe lucky and get stuck in the gulf! I vote for the American southwest, this way we might find some natives or maybe the weather would allow us to bring our â€œkids". I don't think I'm showing recent posts, so I'm gonna fade out again. Last time out, I dreamt I found an isolated population of 150lbs. pancakes. I need to go back and take some pictures! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your meds it's nappy time
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

luvpetz27 said:


> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Nevermind
> Found out on my own




Sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## luvpetz27

CtTortoiseMom said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Nevermind
> Found out on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know.
Click to expand...




It's ok! I thot everyone was just
ignoring me.


----------



## sibi

Believe me, you're not being ignored. I felt like that last week, right Erin? It's just that when we want to talk, it seems like everyone is doing something else. It's truly going to hit or miss on here.


luvpetz27 said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Nevermind
> Found out on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok! I thot everyone was just
> ignoring me.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

luvpetz27 said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Nevermind
> Found out on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok! I thot everyone was just
> ignoring me.
Click to expand...



No, and Sibi is right we have all felt like that at some point


I just finished helping my 6 year old write 8 million valentines. The teacher printed the class list in a fancy font and my daughter was working away and I was so proud and then I noticed that she was adding embellishments to each letter which made her classmates names unreadable. So after she goes to bed I will try and see if I can make them more readable. 

The kids and I have been eating the engine two plant based diet with my husband for a while now and tonight I did not feel like chopping and sautÃ©ing and all that tedious junk so I ordered chicken quesadillas from a nearby restaraunt and it felt sooooooo good to eat bad!!! I think my neighbors could hear the kids and I groaning with every bite.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That is not bad food.


Though I would have had picodillia enchiladas.


Sibi, I can't see Momo's pictures. Found the thread just no pictures.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> That is not bad food.
> 
> 
> Though I would have had picodillia enchiladas.





I was thinking a beef taco salad with sour cream but I did not know what beef would do to my belly since I have not had it in awhile.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So sad. I love eating dead cow.


----------



## sibi

Oh no! You've got to find it. They are the cutest pics you'd ever want to see. The ihop is tiny, tiny, tiny...i really think he's a premie. Why can't you see it?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> That is not bad food.
> 
> 
> Though I would have had picodillia enchiladas.
> 
> 
> Sibi, I can't see Momo's pictures. Found the thread just no pictures.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now my threads are jumbled.


----------



## luvpetz27

Thank's for the replies sibi and Tortoisemom!! 
I understand. I am just very sensative today!.....
that time of the month  This morning when mono
Was so upset about what her husband did to the
incubator, I was crying so hard. I get so emotional!
Anyway, no hurt feelings  Have a good nite.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Well, good to see that were actually reading posts this morning! Erin, that utube was so funny. No one ever told her she had to fall backward. I hope her confidence in people is not permanently impaired.
> 
> Karryann, I think you'd be an interesting person to meet in person. In fact, I think we should all plan a weekend trip somewhere so we'd have a face to go along with the name. Just a thought. I think it would be a hoot of a weekend.
> 
> Cowboy, even if you're feeling better, better not stop your meds, or think you can have beer, or some crazy thing like that.
> 
> Jacqui, how's our little Russian girl doing today? Did they take out the stitch? Is she eating? And, is Jeff feeling good today?
> 
> Yvonne, I rarely get a cold or flu, but when I do, it can be deadly for me. Erin, I understand your fear. When people have breathing problems, it's always a fear of having to fight for your life. Then, to have kids with bad asthma is worse. I feel for you.



I will head your way because it's cold here brrr 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> If we meet on a cruise, we maybe lucky and get stuck in the gulf! I vote for the American southwest, this way we might find some natives or maybe the weather would allow us to bring our â€œkids". I don't think I'm showing recent posts, so I'm gonna fade out again. Last time out, I dreamt I found an isolated population of 150lbs. pancakes. I need to go back and take some pictures! LOL!



150lb pancakes sound fun.
I like the cruise idea too. Actually fun in the sun anywhere sounds good right now.




sibi said:


> Believe me, you're not being ignored. I felt like that last week, right Erin? It's just that when we want to talk, it seems like everyone is doing something else. It's truly going to hit or miss on here.
> 
> 
> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Nevermind
> Found out on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok! I thot everyone was just
> ignoring me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I was working all day... on crap and when I say crap I mean crap.
but you guys brighten my day 


My posts arent posting


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Mmmmmm... I love Five Guy's Burger & fries. Do any of you eat at this chain? Rob and I used to have a husky and we would take him on long trail runs and after we would eat 5 Guys. Man I miss burgers!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I grew up as a in-n-out eater. When I moved here there is no in-n-out and my local friends said five guys was so much better. Maybe I'm too stubborn, but I don't think five guys are better.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I grew up as a in-n-out eater. When I moved here there is no in-n-out and my local friends said five guys was so much better. Maybe I'm too stubborn, but I don't think five guys are better.



I've never eat at an in & out but want to. 

Kerryann, I am cold too! Its snowing again :,( will this winter ever end?




luvpetz27 said:


> Thank's for the replies sibi and Tortoisemom!!
> I understand. I am just very sensative today!.....
> that time of the month  This morning when mono
> Was so upset about what her husband did to the
> incubator, I was crying so hard. I get so emotional!
> Anyway, no hurt feelings  Have a good nite.



Aww, I have to go find these threads!! I hope it is a better day for you tomorrow!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up as a in-n-out eater. When I moved here there is no in-n-out and my local friends said five guys was so much better. Maybe I'm too stubborn, but I don't think five guys are better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never eat at an in & out but want to.
> 
> Kerryann, I am cold too! Its snowing again :,( will this winter ever end?
Click to expand...


It was 42 today here. We are heading north Friday though and it will be cold.


----------



## sibi

Aww...i totally understand how you must be feeling. The baby ihop is soooooo cite. I hope he makes it. He's so small, though. There were times I felt like I was always arguing here that I wanted to stop posting. That's one of the drawbacks of social networking. You can't see the person's expressions, body language, ect. So, a lot of misunderstandings can creep in. It can be a downer, but knowing this helps to ignore things. 



luvpetz27 said:


> Thank's for the replies sibi and Tortoisemom!!
> I understand. I am just very sensative today!.....
> that time of the month  This morning when mono
> Was so upset about what her husband did to the
> incubator, I was crying so hard. I get so emotional!
> Anyway, no hurt feelings  Have a good nite.


----------



## Yvonne G

luvpetz27 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Has anyone heard from
> Jacqui? I think TFO's
> appointment was this
> morning, right?



I'm sorry...I thought she had updated here, but I guess it was on the thread she made up in the other section. She took the tortoise to a regular vet to have the suture taken out and asked if they would give her the stuff for injecting sub-Q fluids, which they did, as she feels the tortoise is dehydrated. That's the last info I have.\

As to the pictures of IHOP...how can you all tell how small the tortoise is? Its just a leg peeking out of the egg? Or is there another picture where he's out of the egg?


----------



## Kerryann

My tortoises are good little torties.. it was five minutes to 9 and they go to bed at 9 and they were both getting in their hides.


----------



## sibi

Hey Kerryann, Erin, Ken, Mel, Yvonne, and anyone else I missed, I've got 93 pics of my trip to Israel on SkyDrive. If you want to see them, PM me with a way that I can send it via email or phone. I picked some of the best out of 720 pics. We really took about 1,400+ pics (700+ from my camera, and 700+ from my husband's). But, we only developed 720 of them. Waiting to hear from you.

Btw, you winter people need a vacation to sunny Florida. Although it's been cloudy here all week, better says are right around the corner.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> Has anyone heard from
> Jacqui? I think TFO's
> appointment was this
> morning, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry...I thought she had updated here, but I guess it was on the thread she made up in the other section. She took the tortoise to a regular vet to have the suture taken out and asked if they would give her the stuff for injecting sub-Q fluids, which they did, as she feels the tortoise is dehydrated. That's the last info I have.\
> 
> As to the pictures of IHOP...how can you all tell how small the tortoise is? Its just a leg peeking out of the egg? Or is there another picture where he's out of the egg?
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing. All I see is pipping.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne, I know she posted twice, but she expressed that she could see his face and nose. The pics show a face, not legs. Remember, the egg was banged around and maybe even cracked prematurely. So, his leg wasn't showing. Mono cries that she could see his nose hit against the egg, and that she was able to see his face eventually. I could be wrong, but the pics look like his little face.


emysemys said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> Has anyone heard from
> Jacqui? I think TFO's
> appointment was this
> morning, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry...I thought she had updated here, but I guess it was on the thread she made up in the other section. She took the tortoise to a regular vet to have the suture taken out and asked if they would give her the stuff for injecting sub-Q fluids, which they did, as she feels the tortoise is dehydrated. That's the last info I have.\
> 
> As to the pictures of IHOP...how can you all tell how small the tortoise is? Its just a leg peeking out of the egg? Or is there another picture where he's out of the egg?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Where are the picss?? I want to see a baby tort. I will have to go search. I am watching hoarders buried alive and this show makes me very sad. How can that happen?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It has been suggested that I could easily cross the line to becoming a tortoise hoarder. Lol


And I know you all would support me with the, â€œwhat's one more gonna hurt"!


----------



## luvpetz27

The pics are in the ihop thread!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It has been suggested that I could easily cross the line to becoming a tortoise hoarder. Lol
> 
> 
> And I know you all would support me with the, â€œwhat's one more gonna hurt"!





I could too


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Let's meet on a cruise, Jacqui and Yvonne definitely need the break!!!



That is one of my dreams to do. *sigh* I doubt it ever happens however.


Yes TFO (the Russian female) did get her stitch out. No she is still not eating or drinking during her soaks. I am now starting to give her fluids via the nice little needle.  She gets a strawberry hunk tomorrow for Val's day. Hoping that might interest her.

Jeff is fine. Tomorrow morning will mark one week on the chemo pills and no side effects. We got to spend a couple of hours together this afternoon/evening. It was funny, he gave me some cash (other wise known as the paycheck advance because there will be no paycheck). I rattled off which medical bills would be seeing this money. Then he mentions his pills need refilling, I said fine I need a bag of catfood so we could go and get his one cheap perscription filled. That would put us at $15.00. Once at WalMart it became two perscriptions (including one of the most costly ones), then some prilosac (sp?), then a case of water, then 2 things of Pepsi. I was thinking so why did you give me the money, if you were just going to take it back? 


Do you guys looks for change on the floors when your shopping and such? I do. In the checkout line I found .05, then I went to the bathroom and found .38. On the way home I stopped at a gas station to use the restroom and found .25 outside the place. I told Jeff I should go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've found the thread for Momo's baby pancake but no pictures are showing for me. Not even an empty square outlined in black. Not even the paper clip symbol that usually indicates an attachment inside the thread.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've found the thread for Momo's baby pancake but no pictures are showing for me. Not even an empty square outlined in black. Not even the paper clip symbol that usually indicates an attachment inside the thread.



The pics show are in her IHOP thread not her "help" thread. There are two of them.


Oh you already knew that!




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's meet on a cruise, Jacqui and Yvonne definitely need the break!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of my dreams to do. *sigh* I doubt it ever happens however.
> 
> 
> Yes TFO (the Russian female) did get her stitch out. No she is still not eating or drinking during her soaks. I am now starting to give her fluids via the nice little needle.  She gets a strawberry hunk tomorrow for Val's day. Hoping that might interest her.
> 
> Jeff is fine. Tomorrow morning will mark one week on the chemo pills and no side effects. We got to spend a couple of hours together this afternoon/evening. It was funny, he gave me some cash (other wise known as the paycheck advance because there will be no paycheck). I rattled off which medical bills would be seeing this money. Then he mentions his pills need refilling, I said fine I need a bag of catfood so we could go and get his one cheap perscription filled. That would put us at $15.00. Once at WalMart it became two perscriptions (including one of the most costly ones), then some prilosac (sp?), then a case of water, then 2 things of Pepsi. I was thinking so why did you give me the money, if you were just going to take it back?
> 
> 
> Do you guys looks for change on the floors when your shopping and such? I do. In the checkout line I found .05, then I went to the bathroom and found .38. On the way home I stopped at a gas station to use the restroom and found .25 outside the place. I told Jeff I should go buy a lottery ticket.
Click to expand...




Where would you want to go on your dream cruise?
I only ever find change or dollar bills in my dryer so it's not that exciting. 
It sounds like Jeff is doing really well and I am do glad to hear it!
Happy Valentines Day everyone!!


----------



## luvpetz27

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
EVERYONE! 
 HUGS!


----------



## sibi

You're so sweet! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo to all!


luvpetz27 said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
> EVERYONE!
> HUGS!




Who says it has to be "The dream cruise?" Can't we be able to work out something, a 3 day weekend, where we can get together? It doesn't have to be a cruise...just a visit. I have one spare bedroom, and my mother-in-law, who lives around the corner, has three extra bedrooms! 



Let's meet on a cruise, Jacqui and Yvonne definitely need the break!!!
[/quote]

That is one of my dreams to do. *sigh* I doubt it ever happens however.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We can meet in NYC, then we can meet Terryo & Peter. The PNW people can carpool . also Momo lives in CT.


----------



## sibi

Wow!, that's a great idea. Let's toss that around and get feedback. Btw, I just added Kerryann to see the Israel pics. Did you want to do the same? If so, just PM me and I'll add you to view them.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> We can meet in NYC, then we can meet Terryo & Peter. The PNW people can carpool . also Momo lives in CT.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Wow!, that's a great idea. Let's toss that around and get feedback. Btw, I just added Kerryann to see the Israel pics. Did you want to do the same? If so, just PM me and I'll add you to view them.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can meet in NYC, then we can meet Terryo & Peter. The PNW people can carpool . also Momo lives in CT.
Click to expand...

Jacqui, can maybe hitch a ride with Jeff???


----------



## sibi

What state does Jacqui live in?


CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!, that's a great idea. Let's toss that around and get feedback. Btw, I just added Kerryann to see the Israel pics. Did you want to do the same? If so, just PM me and I'll add you to view them.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can meet in NYC, then we can meet Terryo & Peter. The PNW people can carpool . also Momo lives in CT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jacqui, can maybe hitch a ride with Jeff???
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's meet on a cruise, Jacqui and Yvonne definitely need the break!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of my dreams to do. *sigh* I doubt it ever happens however.
> 
> 
> Yes TFO (the Russian female) did get her stitch out. No she is still not eating or drinking during her soaks. I am now starting to give her fluids via the nice little needle.  She gets a strawberry hunk tomorrow for Val's day. Hoping that might interest her.
> 
> Jeff is fine. Tomorrow morning will mark one week on the chemo pills and no side effects. We got to spend a couple of hours together this afternoon/evening. It was funny, he gave me some cash (other wise known as the paycheck advance because there will be no paycheck). I rattled off which medical bills would be seeing this money. Then he mentions his pills need refilling, I said fine I need a bag of catfood so we could go and get his one cheap perscription filled. That would put us at $15.00. Once at WalMart it became two perscriptions (including one of the most costly ones), then some prilosac (sp?), then a case of water, then 2 things of Pepsi. I was thinking so why did you give me the money, if you were just going to take it back?
> 
> 
> Do you guys looks for change on the floors when your shopping and such? I do. In the checkout line I found .05, then I went to the bathroom and found .38. On the way home I stopped at a gas station to use the restroom and found .25 outside the place. I told Jeff I should go buy a lottery ticket.
Click to expand...





Here's hoping TFO eats her strawberry. 

I don't see well so typically I see nothing on the ground  




luvpetz27 said:


> HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
> EVERYONE!
> HUGS!



Happy Valentines day 
I am going to go over at lunch and buy my Mikey a card and some chocolates or something.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Wow!, that's a great idea. Let's toss that around and get feedback. Btw, I just added Kerryann to see the Israel pics. Did you want to do the same? If so, just PM me and I'll add you to view them.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can meet in NYC, then we can meet Terryo & Peter. The PNW people can carpool . also Momo lives in CT.
Click to expand...


Oh ok, sorry I did not see this at first.


----------



## Yvonne G

You are all so special, that I want you ALL to...


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> What state does Jacqui live in?



Usually the state of denial. 


Happy day to all of you! Yvoone that picture is just ducky! 

Yvonne is Misty better? How about Weeping Will, the cracked shell sulcata rescue?

*puts hands up to face to block the glare* Ohhhh it's just Erin and Kerryann with those bright smiles. 

Mel taken any more great pictures lately?

Ken are you feeling beter?

Peter you were sick last time you were in here too weren't you?

Sibi is it a sunny day in Florida today?

Luv how is life in your bit of the world?


----------



## Yvonne G

Weeping Will is not doing well. I've pretty much left him alone to heal, but he's very depressed. He hasn't eaten or had anything to drink the whole time I've had him. It would be such a shame for a large tortoise like this to die. It's supposed to be in the 70's today, so I'm going to open his door and push him outside. Maybe sitting in the sun will do something for his mental well-being.

Misty is all better. It was just a one time thing...thank goodness. Nothing worse than cleaning up vomit off the carpet.

I'm going to the Doctor this a.m. to have him check my blood pressure (its something I have to do every 3 months or so). Then I'll run my usual Friday errands (because I like to go into town only once a week) and go to the store for FOOD!! Ah, food! My latest "snack" is the little mini chocolate do-nuts, broken in half and placed into a glass of ice, cold milk. I only eat one meal a day, lunch, but I like a snack in the evening. It used to be chocolate chip ice cream, but I've gotten out of that habit. Probably because its so darned cold here.

I finally started planting the violas. I've gotten about half the flat planted. When I first started I had maybe 6 planted and I happened to look behind me to see what Misty was doing and she had taken that great big paw and scratched every single one of them up out of the ground. So I got one of my dog kennel fence thingeys and set it up around me. I guess tomorrow I'll have to hook two of them together in order to go around the whole area. She just loves to do what I'm doing!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> We can meet in NYC, then we can meet Terryo & Peter. The PNW people can carpool . also Momo lives in CT.



I am in  I am out there sometimes for work. I can schedule my appts around it.




emysemys said:


> You are all so special, that I want you ALL to...



Aww you are so sweet.. Happy Valentines to you too 

So I am having another bad day. Mike is so upset that he didn't pick a field where he makes enough money so I don't have to work.  I would work either way is what I told him. Yesterday was so bad I cried on my way home from work. Today is worse than yesterday but I took extra vitamin D and B complex this morning so I am holding strong. I haven't had weeks like this since.. 06?? 07?? when we had this guy as president who should have retired earlier who used to find me daily and tell me I was worthless and I could have really been something too but after my heart problems I lost my value.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann want us to come knock some sense into some folks for ya?


Yvoone hearing about Misty made me chuckle. When I was just out of high school I had this springer spaniel. At the time besides showing/training dogs I was into roses and iris plants. I spend hours making this rose and iris garden. The roses were the bareroot type which use to be popular and the iris I got from somebody who showed them. I went back out like an hour later and the darn dog had dug up every single plant. Roses were chewed down to nothing and the iris were in sad shape. No rose survived and only a few iris, but they no longer had their names on them. I remember Shane (the dog) was so very proud of himself.

These days the cats and I have debates over who has rights to the flower beds and pots. They believe the pots are placed and made as fancy beds for them to sleep in. The flower beds are giant litter boxes that the nice human hands loosens up the soil for them and then places plants for them to use to help cover their crap when they are finished.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is so cute Yvonne!! I did not mean to leave Kerryann out of the meet up plan. I don't know of any other members in MI that she could carpool with.


----------



## luvpetz27

Cherylim posted pics from the
zoo! Did you guys see them? She
said the tortoise are in horrible
shape! So sad! In a pic, there is one
with terrible pyramiding! The other
animal pics are good tho! Check it out!!


----------



## Jacqui

I am a bit disappointed, I had sorta imagined my daughter would show up for lunch. So instead am having tamales and snitching strawberries every time I go past them.


----------



## cherylim

luvpetz27 said:


> Cherylim posted pics from the
> zoo! Did you guys see them? She
> said the tortoise are in horrible
> shape! So sad! In a pic, there is one
> with terrible pyramiding! The other
> animal pics are good tho! Check it out!!





Like I say, their environments have definitely been improved since the zoo came under new ownership, but repairing the damage will take a lot of time and money. I imagine I'll visit more often now that I can watch improvements happen.

The problem with tortoises is that where other animals can be quickly 'fixed up' when they go from a bad environment to a good one, tortoises wear their pasts wherever they go. The previous zoo owners have left a lasting impact on the way they look now.

You can see that they're more healthy now, and that the new owners care about what they're providing for their animals, so I hope to see the zoo improve even more in future.


----------



## luvpetz27

cherylim said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherylim posted pics from the
> zoo! Did you guys see them? She
> said the tortoise are in horrible
> shape! So sad! In a pic, there is one
> with terrible pyramiding! The other
> animal pics are good tho! Check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I say, their environments have definitely been improved since the zoo came under new ownership, but repairing the damage will take a lot of time and money. I imagine I'll visit more often now that I can watch improvements happen.
> 
> The problem with tortoises is that where other animals can be quickly 'fixed up' when they go from a bad environment to a good one, tortoises wear their pasts wherever they go. The previous zoo owners have left a lasting impact on the way they look now.
> 
> You can see that they're more healthy now, and that the new owners care about whatl they're providing for their animals, so I hope to see the zoo improve even more in future.
Click to expand...


That's great they are trying!!! You are so 
right when you said tortoises wear their past 
with them. I never thot of it that way!! So true!
And so sad! I thot the zoo you were at today was
bad to them. I am so glad you cleared that up!!!!
Sounds like a great place!


----------



## cherylim

luvpetz27 said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherylim posted pics from the
> zoo! Did you guys see them? She
> said the tortoise are in horrible
> shape! So sad! In a pic, there is one
> with terrible pyramiding! The other
> animal pics are good tho! Check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I say, their environments have definitely been improved since the zoo came under new ownership, but repairing the damage will take a lot of time and money. I imagine I'll visit more often now that I can watch improvements happen.
> 
> The problem with tortoises is that where other animals can be quickly 'fixed up' when they go from a bad environment to a good one, tortoises wear their pasts wherever they go. The previous zoo owners have left a lasting impact on the way they look now.
> 
> You can see that they're more healthy now, and that the new owners care about whatl they're providing for their animals, so I hope to see the zoo improve even more in future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great they are trying!!! You are so
> right when you said tortoises wear their past
> with them. I never thot of it that way!! So true!
> And so sad! I thot the zoo you were at today was
> bad to them. I am so glad you cleared that up!!!!
> Sounds like a great place!
Click to expand...


It's the same zoo that had the bad conditions, but new owners took over last year. I told myself I'd try not to go back too often when I saw how bad it was last time, which is why I hadn't been back since Nov 2011, but I'll go more often now. I still can't go in the summer unless they do something about the overwhelming wasp population, but February is perfect.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Another P.S.A. from the Cowboy;

Eric Goode-Turtle Conservancy on Charlie Rose Tonight
In NYC area 11 PM 2/14/13, and 2 PM 2/15/13 on Ch. 13.
You can check your local listing on the net 
Go to http://www.pbs.org/tv_schedules/
to find the time and channel in your area.


I only show it for Friday afternoon. Today, Thursday, I show **** Chaney.


----------



## Yvonne G

Friday, Feb. 15th at 1am! I mean REALLY????? 1am?

But thanks anyway Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne, did you get Weeping Will out into the sun? I am missing the sun here today. With no sun and the wind blowing pretty good, it was a bit chilly on our long walk today. Tomorrow will be colder and wet, not looking forward to that.

I just ate a yummy onion bagel I picked up at the store yesterday. Trying to stay away from the strawberries so the tortoises can actually have some.  Did I tell you that yesterday I got lucky and was given two boxes of greens by the produce guy? Some it was spinach, which I never buy. It's getting mixed reviews from the crowd here.


----------



## cherylim

Just thought I'd share a few YouTube videos with you. My sister's latest three song recordings, done recently, in case anyone wants to listen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0tmJghhm2I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c_X7hC4BgQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kgc5yra0Gs

Love her singing voice, and she always seems to pick out some of my favourite songs. We don't have a good relationship. We weren't close at all when she was a young kid. There are 9 years between us, she's 16 now. When I moved out we became close. She was 10 then. Now, she's not happy with me at all, and we don't talk except for a text message on special occasions. Doesn't stop me being ridiculously proud though!


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Just thought I'd share a few YouTube videos with you. My sister's latest three song recordings, done recently, in case anyone wants to listen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0tmJghhm2I
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c_X7hC4BgQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kgc5yra0Gs
> 
> Love her singing voice, and she always seems to pick out some of my favourite songs. We don't have a good relationship. We weren't close at all when she was a young kid. There are 9 years between us, she's 16 now. When I moved out we became close. She was 10 then. Now, she's not happy with me at all, and we don't talk except for a text message on special occasions. Doesn't stop me being ridiculously proud though!



Wow, she is good!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> Friday, Feb. 15th at 1am! I mean REALLY????? 1am?
> 
> But thanks anyway Ken.



Don't you have one of those DVR dillios?


----------



## luvpetz27

She does have a good voice!!
I hate to hear you guys dont
get along.


----------



## sibi

U about covered everyone. Umm, you are from the state of denial? It makes sense...after all, this is pretend chat  You are too funny and witty on your feet. U see, I love that because I'm not usually like that a d I wish I were. So, that's why I'm part of this chat...you all have that and you all crack me up.

quote='Jacqui' pid='619474' dateline='1360856142']


sibi said:


> What state does Jacqui live in?



Usually the state of denial. 


Happy day to all of you! Yvoone that picture is just ducky! 

Yvonne is Misty better? How about Weeping Will, the cracked shell sulcata rescue?

*puts hands up to face to block the glare* Ohhhh it's just Erin and Kerryann with those bright smiles. 

Mel taken any more great pictures lately?

Ken are you feeling beter?

Peter you were sick last time you were in here too weren't you?

Sibi is it a sunny day in Florida today?

Luv how is life in your bit of the world?
[/quote]


----------



## Jacqui

My children hate it.  They really hate when Jeff and I are together and we start doing the word thing. Like Kerryann has had a grizzly week, but hopefully we can make it more bearable for her before her claws come out or she becomes polar. Or perhaps her Honeybear Mike will.


----------



## sibi

That's so sad...don't know if I should cry or laugh...



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann want us to come knock some sense into some folks for ya?
> 
> 
> Yvoone hearing about Misty made me chuckle. When I was just out of high school I had this springer spaniel. At the time besides showing/training dogs I was into roses and iris plants. I spend hours making this rose and iris garden. The roses were the bareroot type which use to be popular and the iris I got from somebody who showed them. I went back out like an hour later and the darn dog had dug up every single plant. Roses were chewed down to nothing and the iris were in sad shape. No rose survived and only a few iris, but they no longer had their names on them. I remember Shane (the dog) was so very proud of himself.
> 
> These days the cats and I have debates over who has rights to the flower beds and pots. They believe the pots are placed and made as fancy beds for them to sleep in. The flower beds are giant litter boxes that the nice human hands loosens up the soil for them and then places plants for them to use to help cover their crap when they are finished.




Thought you were overreacting until I noticed "a.m." Ha...


emysemys said:


> Friday, Feb. 15th at 1am! I mean REALLY????? 1am?
> 
> But thanks anyway Ken.


----------



## Jacqui

Soooo anybody heading out to the stores early tomorrow to score some half priced chocolates or flowers?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann want us to come knock some sense into some folks for ya?
> 
> 
> Yvoone hearing about Misty made me chuckle. When I was just out of high school I had this springer spaniel. At the time besides showing/training dogs I was into roses and iris plants. I spend hours making this rose and iris garden. The roses were the bareroot type which use to be popular and the iris I got from somebody who showed them. I went back out like an hour later and the darn dog had dug up every single plant. Roses were chewed down to nothing and the iris were in sad shape. No rose survived and only a few iris, but they no longer had their names on them. I remember Shane (the dog) was so very proud of himself.
> 
> These days the cats and I have debates over who has rights to the flower beds and pots. They believe the pots are placed and made as fancy beds for them to sleep in. The flower beds are giant litter boxes that the nice human hands loosens up the soil for them and then places plants for them to use to help cover their crap when they are finished.



I am feeling better. I have had a rough few days. A lot of people I work with have also had some rough days but a lot of them can't take it so I take the overflow.  I also took a bunch of vitamin d pills and vitamin b complex.
My dogs don't mess with my plants thank god for them 




Jacqui said:


> My children hate it.  They really hate when Jeff and I are together and we start doing the word thing. Like Kerryann has had a grizzly week, but hopefully we can make it more bearable for her before her claws come out or she becomes polar. Or perhaps her Honeybear Mike will.



Awww that was quite clever. 
Mikey bought me fro yo and a plant 
My tortoises got strawberry tops and loves them.




Jacqui said:


> Soooo anybody heading out to the stores early tomorrow to score some half priced chocolates or flowers?



No but on my way home I stopped at the market to get some strawberries and there so men swarming the flower area and the nice store had put the valentine candies right by the flowers. I mean pfft crazy men waiting until last minute.. I mean.. I had my card and candy by lunch


----------



## Thalatte

I will probably head out for some flowers. I need more dried flower arrangements to decorate the house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen had her truffles next to her coffee fixins at 5:30 am.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> No but on my way home I stopped at the market to get some strawberries and there so men swarming the flower area and the nice store had put the valentine candies right by the flowers. I mean pfft crazy men waiting until last minute.. I mean.. I had my card and candy by lunch



Last night Jeff and I were sitting on a bench at WalMart waiting for his perscription to get filled. He made a comment about how come we never see all those crazy WalMArt shoppers you see and hear about. Well I was a WalMart overnight CSM (supervisor of the cashiers) and told him some of my stories. One of the things I talked about were the men who will be coming in all night long tonight getting flowers and candy. Some of them you just have to feel for because they are sweating over the choices. Also some you know are trying to redeem themselves with those last second buys (as in they already went home once without anything).


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, Feb. 15th at 1am! I mean REALLY????? 1am?
> 
> But thanks anyway Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have one of those DVR dillios?
Click to expand...


Ken... I am not going to tell you what I thought that said


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I couldn't believe all the flowers and cheap candy at the super market front entrance.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but on my way home I stopped at the market to get some strawberries and there so men swarming the flower area and the nice store had put the valentine candies right by the flowers. I mean pfft crazy men waiting until last minute.. I mean.. I had my card and candy by lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night Jeff and I were sitting on a bench at WalMart waiting for his perscription to get filled. He made a comment about how come we never see all those crazy WalMArt shoppers you see and hear about. Well I was a WalMart overnight CSM (supervisor of the cashiers) and told him some of my stories. One of the things I talked about were the men who will be coming in all night long tonight getting flowers and candy. Some of them you just have to feel for because they are sweating over the choices. Also some you know are trying to redeem themselves with those last second buys (as in they already went home once without anything).
Click to expand...


What's horrible but funny is that Mikey always remembers every anniversary, holiday and sub anniversary but I am the one who always scrambles.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen had her truffles next to her coffee fixins at 5:30 am.



Was she surprised?




Kerryann said:


> What's horrible but funny is that Mikey always remembers every anniversary, holiday and sub anniversary but I am the one who always scrambles.



I used to do special things, but because holidays are no big deal to Jeff I pretty much stopped. I did pick up some of his favorite cookies and candy and gave them to him last night. Also sent a few ecards to him, but that's it. It hurts that they are no big deal to him, because they have always been special days in our family.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You could say that. They were disguised in a Chinese food takeout container. She was like, what's this? Waitâ€¦Euphoria Chocolate? For me?


----------



## sibi

I do it every year! I especially like the dancing stuffed animals with some funky 70's tune.=P


Jacqui said:


> Soooo anybody heading out to the stores early tomorrow to score some half priced chocolates or flowers?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, Feb. 15th at 1am! I mean REALLY????? 1am?
> 
> But thanks anyway Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have one of those DVR dillios?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken... I am not going to tell you what I thought that said
Click to expand...


I imagine the same thing I first read. 




sibi said:


> I do it every year! I especially like the dancing stuffed animals with some funky 70's tune.=P
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo anybody heading out to the stores early tomorrow to score some half priced chocolates or flowers?
Click to expand...


Especially when they are turtle ones! 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> You could say that. They were disguised in a Chinese food takeout container. She was like, what's this? Waitâ€¦Euphoria Chocolate? For me?



One of those plain white cardboard little boxes? I see those and I think red eared slider hatchlings because that's how our drug store sold them.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen had her truffles next to her coffee fixins at 5:30 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was she surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's horrible but funny is that Mikey always remembers every anniversary, holiday and sub anniversary but I am the one who always scrambles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do special things, but because holidays are no big deal to Jeff I pretty much stopped. I did pick up some of his favorite cookies and candy and gave them to him last night. Also sent a few ecards to him, but that's it. It hurts that they are no big deal to him, because they have always been special days in our family.
Click to expand...




Aww that's so sad  I just get busy and forget is my reason for always being last minute.
Mikey cleaned the kitchen too since we leave for our weekend tomorrow at noon 
He's sweet.

I think I feel better because I lost my mind a bit today. I got over angered and yelled at some people today. They had it coming. One of my employees had a client meeting going and her connection was failing and no one was going to help her. They were like.. we don't see a problem with the connection and turned back around like nothing was wrong. When I yelled everyone ran like flies and it got resolved in like two minutes.
When my employee that was having trouble was down telling her team one girl was like did she scream with a smile on her face. My troubled employee was like nooo.. she was all serious business. Even when I am mad I am not like I was today.
I think I needed to do that and get it out.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I keep coming on here to post and getting distracted and then you are all light years past what I was going to say. It sounds like everyone had pretty good days. To start out with pictures of IHOP made my whole day! I am still waiting for Rob to get home but feel very accomplished because all kids, torts and dogs are asleep!!


----------



## sibi

We must think alike. I thought the same thing, only I didn't want to be the first to say something. 



Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, Feb. 15th at 1am! I mean REALLY????? 1am?
> 
> But thanks anyway Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have one of those DVR dillios?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken... I am not going to tell you what I thought that said
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> We must think alike. I thought the same thing, only I didn't want to be the first to say something.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, Feb. 15th at 1am! I mean REALLY????? 1am?
> 
> But thanks anyway Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have one of those DVR dillios?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ken... I am not going to tell you what I thought that said
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You know what they say about great minds.. well.. maybe not great but definitely something


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I don't have a DVD recorder or a dillio or a dealio or even one of those unmentionable ones that people keep in the drawer next to the bed.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> No, I don't have a DVD recorder or a dillio or a dealio or even one of those unmentionable ones that people keep in the drawer next to the bed.



  Oh Yvonne you have such a way of saying things! You have given me the best laugh of the day!!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't have a DVD recorder or a dillio or a dealio or even one of those unmentionable ones that people keep in the drawer next to the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yvonne you have such a way of saying things! You have given me the best laugh of the day!!
Click to expand...


She does


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> No, I don't have a DVD recorder or a dillio or a dealio or even one of those unmentionable ones that people keep in the drawer next to the bed.


Hahaha! I truly just laughed Out loud and disturbed Dagny's giant head because it is in my lap.


----------



## sibi

Hahahahahaj


emysemys said:


> No, I don't have a DVD recorder or a dillio or a dealio or even one of those unmentionable ones that people keep in the drawer next to the bed.




Isn't it amazing how we all go on board with a response to Yvonne's description!


Poor Ken, I don't think he ever saw this coming. Cowboy, how are you feeling? If you answer this post, you're not doing what you should be...you should be sleeping.=)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ummmmâ€¦I should be sleeping? After all that none sense? I think embarrassed might be a better word.


----------



## sibi

You were suppose to be sleeping. Sorry, we were joking at your expense. But, after looking over what you wrote, you have to admit that one could reasonable think that's what you said. [/font]


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmmâ€¦I should be sleeping? After all that none sense? I think embarrassed might be a better word.




You were suppose to be sleeping. Sorry, we were joking at your expense. But, after looking over what you wrote, you have to admit that one could reasonable think that's what you said.





Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummmmâ€¦I should be sleeping? After all that none sense? I think embarrassed might be a better word.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

No worries. I was playing too. 
I just text cussed out my sister in laws new boyfriend for not doing anything special for her today. When asked not even a card? He said Safeway was out of cards. Give me a break. I was not impressed. Seems to me it's harder to not do something nice for your sweetie than to not think of them. I'm selfish. I like Karen to feel good about me. 
I told the guy I'd loan him the money if it was an issue. Ultimately my sister in law texted me and asked me to stop, so I did. I'll be seeing this guy Saturday. Keep in mind, he's not a kid, he's probably mid to late 40's.


----------



## ijmccollum

Oh my! Too many pages to catch up on...tomorrow's another day to do such. 

Study is officially over and I am not working till Wednesday. I would like to say it will be all fun and leisure but it will be getting caught up on home life. I will still need to go in and check on Warren Betta though. 

Rock club tonight. Went over schedule. We have two other rock groups we can go on trips with. Of course the home group is the one to support but the others have some interesting trips planned. I hope they get the schedule up on the web site soon so I can plan accordingly. 

CherryBomb is out and roaming tonight. Since he had his major poos and pees he is pretty much good to go for now. Gotta say I am ready for bed though. Tomorrow I get to stay in bed, yah hoo!


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!*


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

ijmccollum said:


> Oh my! Too many pages to catch up on...tomorrow's another day to do such.
> 
> Study is officially over and I am not working till Wednesday. I would like to say it will be all fun and leisure but it will be getting caught up on home life. I will still need to go in and check on Warren Betta though.
> 
> Rock club tonight. Went over schedule. We have two other rock groups we can go on trips with. Of course the home group is the one to support but the others have some interesting trips planned. I hope they get the schedule up on the web site soon so I can plan accordingly.
> 
> CherryBomb is out and roaming tonight. Since he had his major poos and pees he is pretty much good to go for now. Gotta say I am ready for bed though. Tomorrow I get to stay in bed, yah hoo!


Congrats on sleeping in! I wish I could say the same. I am super crabby this morning and have a lot to do to get ready for another crazy weekend of snow and getting to everyone's extracurricular' and I have 0 motivation. I also have to shovel out all of Sid's substrate and replace it because it smells sooo bad and I cannot find the source! Without Rob home to distract Sid this is really going to suck!! He hates anyone inside his enclosure and he will be chasing me down to ram me the entire time. I might put him in his travel container and do it but he starts pooping whenever I put him in it *groan* why can't I just wake up in the south with 10 acres and a herd of Leo's & Sully's??


----------



## Jacqui

Can you give Sid a yummy treat to keep him busy?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

If I post this, will I be able to see the other posts?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> If I post this, will I be able to see the other posts?



Such is one of life's questions. 


I will be so glad when Josh changes us over. Getting tired of the slow times and that silly screen.




ijmccollum said:


> Oh my! Too many pages to catch up on...tomorrow's another day to do such.
> 
> Study is officially over and I am not working till Wednesday.


You survived!! Enjoy your time "off". Sounds like your going to be getting busy rocking around with all those groups.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

good morning TFO! how is everyone? did I miss any big news the last couple of days?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Can you give Sid a yummy treat to keep him busy?



He always abandons his food pile and runs at me, i always feel like, sheesh what did I do?!!


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! Oh, Erin, I'm sorry about your bad day. I wish I was visiting my sister so that I could help you out. But, you can't pay me enough to go up north now...too cold. Hi Mel;-) If you go back a page or two, you'll see how most of us left off last night. We all laughted real hard at Cowboy's expense.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Melly-n-shorty said:


> good morning TFO! how is everyone? did I miss any big news the last couple of days?



Is everything ok with your daughter?


----------



## cherylim

I have a bad headache today. Not sure exactly why, and I don't usually get them, but I'm thinking it's dehydration. Finding time to/remembering to drink is still one of my biggest challenges. I'm fine on days when I'm at hoe and can sit down and force myself to remember, but when I'm babysitting or spending the day out I can just forget to drink. Ugh.

Since getting my Fitbit I've lost 2lbs though - that's in 4 days. Faster than planned as I'm aiming to lose 1.5lbs a week, but I guess it's just my body settling in to the new system. I'm happy about that!

Just relaxing and listening to music now. Going running at about 4.30pm but it's 2.45pm now and I've already tidied the house, done the grocery shopping and done the laundry...what does this tell me? That I need to find things to keep me occupied on Saturday and Sunday. I don't feel like I've had enough time to unwind and relax still, so don't want to go filling my schedule with work, but I've got to keep busy this weekend and have no money to keep busy with!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! I made sure spellcheck didn't add any extra letters but apparently that wouldn't have mattered. I almost feel good this morning. I'm still trying to track down a female pancake that will be a good size mate for my male. He's a solid 4"x6" and 200+ gms and all the females I see are so much smaller. Then there's convincing Karen that he needs a mate, when she knows torts don't require any companionship. I haven't been posting much here on pretend chat due in part from the display lag. I've been busy answering newbie questions. Seems the â€œold timers" may be taking a break from doing so, but I enjoy helping newbies. I find fulfillment in edgeimacating folks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

cherylim said:


> I have a bad headache today. Not sure exactly why, and I don't usually get them, but I'm thinking it's dehydration. Finding time to/remembering to drink is still one of my biggest challenges. I'm fine on days when I'm at hoe and can sit down and force myself to remember, but when I'm babysitting or spending the day out I can just forget to drink. Ugh.
> 
> Since getting my Fitbit I've lost 2lbs though - that's in 4 days. Faster than planned as I'm aiming to lose 1.5lbs a week, but I guess it's just my body settling in to the new system. I'm happy about that!
> 
> Just relaxing and listening to music now. Going running at about 4.30pm but it's 2.45pm now and I've already tidied the house, done the grocery shopping and done the laundry...what does this tell me? That I need to find things to keep me occupied on Saturday and Sunday. I don't feel like I've had enough time to unwind and relax still, so don't want to go filling my schedule with work, but I've got to keep busy this weekend and have no money to keep busy with!


It's 10am here and I have to do everything you just discribed and clean enclosures and fit in my Insanity work out before 2:30. Ugh I have to get off TFO and get my butt in gear . 

Awww, thanks Sibi. I believe you would be a great help! I dont blame you for not wanting to come here in Feb. more snow tomorrow .


----------



## sibi

Hi there. I've got an idea. JD made a list of books that makes for good reading. Look under his user name a d find the thread. I ha e to warn you, it's 14 pages of listings, but it's interesting.



cherylim said:


> I have a bad headache today. Not sure exactly why, and I don't usually get them, but I'm thinking it's dehydration. Finding time to/remembering to drink is still one of my biggest challenges. I'm fine on days when I'm at hoe and can sit down and force myself to remember, but when I'm babysitting or spending the day out I can just forget to drink. Ugh.
> 
> Since getting my Fitbit I've lost 2lbs though - that's in 4 days. Faster than planned as I'm aiming to lose 1.5lbs a week, but I guess it's just my body settling in to the new system. I'm happy about that!
> 
> Just relaxing and listening to music now. Going running at about 4.30pm but it's 2.45pm now and I've already tidied the house, done the grocery shopping and done the laundry...what does this tell me? That I need to find things to keep me occupied on Saturday and Sunday. I don't feel like I've had enough time to unwind and relax still, so don't want to go filling my schedule with work, but I've got to keep busy this weekend and have no money to keep busy with!


----------



## luvpetz27

I have one of those headache's too 
cherylim. I think mine is from this cold
weather! I went to Florida last month and
didn't have one headache! I get migranes
a lot. I have meds for them thank goodness!
I hope your head gets better. I am feeling
your pain! Ha

Hi everybody else!! Have a good day guys!


----------



## cherylim

sibi said:


> Hi there. I've got an idea. JD made a list of books that makes for good reading. Look under his user name a d find the thread. I ha e to warn you, it's 14 pages of listings, but it's interesting.



 Unfortunately I'm trying to find things that get me out of the house, and the weather is no good for reading outdoors at the moment.

I love in such a good location for attractions and things to do, but they all cost money. Even if I don't have to buy tickets or pay entrance fees I'll still have to pay for the fuel to get places, and my car is almost empty so I can't even PRETEND I'm not spending money just by using the fuel that's already in the tank. 

The only free thing is walking, but a walk around a local park won't fill much of a day and the weather still isn't good enough to go anywhere further afield just to walk around.

I'll come up with something, I'm sure. I made a big list of things to do a few weeks ago, but most need good weather.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cherylim & luvpets when I wake up with a headache I always drink half if a small Gatorade and it usually makes it go right away. If you don't have Gatorade you can add a small amount of sugar $ salt to an 8oz glass of water and that could help restore the electrolytes lost while sleeping. Good luck!! I hate headaches


----------



## Yvonne G

Ken:

Thank goodness for people like you! It really gets to you after a while, having to answer the same questions over and over again. I only wish new members would use the "search" feature before they ask their question. I'm going to ask Josh if he could say that in the Introduction section in a nice way. But then, most new members don't seem to read the introductions section, because most of them post their threads over and over again because of the moderated thing, and it says in there that their first 5 posts are moderated and have to be approved.

When I first sign on in the morning there are a couple of pages of new posts to read and the majority of them are made by new or newer members who are asking the same old questions. Lately I've tried to answer some of them by copy/pasting a link to a previous thread that answers the question.


----------



## ijmccollum

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give Sid a yummy treat to keep him busy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He always abandons his food pile and runs at me, i always feel like, sheesh what did I do?!!
Click to expand...


Just what kind of tort is this and how big is this thing? Is this a Sid-vicious? Hope the smell isn't a nasty poo indicating health issues. Good luck. 

Today I get to look forward to the dryer getting fixed. It will be so nice to not have to hang dry or take wet clothes out to the laundry-mat to dry. Stiff skivvies are no fun to put on.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. I have another hour and a half and then I am off for vacation weekend. 
Mike said I look weird yesterday because the sally hansen self tanning gradual lotion I have been using is actually working. I think it looks nice but he said red heads arent supposed to tan so it looks weird. I think he's just worried I may look hot and he may have to run interference. 
Did I mention that at my superbowl party I found out that some of my friends from a jeep club are going to be staying at the same hotel for the weekend.. what fun


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

cherylim said:


> Unfortunately I'm trying to find things that get me out of the house, and the weather is no good for reading outdoors at the moment.
> 
> I love in such a good location for attractions and things to do, but they all cost money. Even if I don't have to buy tickets or pay entrance fees I'll still have to pay for the fuel to get places, and my car is almost empty so I can't even PRETEND I'm not spending money just by using the fuel that's already in the tank.
> 
> The only free thing is walking, but a walk around a local park won't fill much of a day and the weather still isn't good enough to go anywhere further afield just to walk around.
> 
> I'll come up with something, I'm sure. I made a big list of things to do a few weeks ago, but most need good weather.



Sighâ€¦this is the last post that I can see in pretend chat expanded. I know there are more recent posts because I see them in the preview window. Sighâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Success!! Sid did not try to ram me. He just looked at me like... Where the heck have you been its super stinky in here. He is one heavy dude! I moved him out of a corner and it took all of my strength! I am going to try and weigh him today.




ijmccollum said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give Sid a yummy treat to keep him busy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He always abandons his food pile and runs at me, i always feel like, sheesh what did I do?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just what kind of tort is this and how big is this thing? Is this a Sid-vicious? Hope the smell isn't a nasty poo indicating health issues. Good luck.
> 
> Today I get to look forward to the dryer getting fixed. It will be so nice to not have to hang dry or take wet clothes out to the laundry-mat to dry. Stiff skivvies are no fun to put on.
Click to expand...


Darth Sidious . He is a 7 year old Sulcata and I think he is around the 50lb mark. I think it is just time for a full substrate change out. He needs a soak to but I have to really be in the mood for poop up to my elbows and I'm just not today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Success for me too! I can finally see current posts. 
Mrs. C., I've learned from reading an earlier post of yours that you have a 25+ lb. sulcata. Would this be Sid? What other torts do you have?
Yvonne, I'm sure it does get tiring answering the same basic questions from newbies often. When I would do reptile shows for kids and parents, my two favorite, most often asked questions were;
Is that one poisonous? ( nothing here is).
Does that one bite?( if it has a mouth, it can bite).
Now the fun stuff. I just got off the phone with a friend that has pancakes. I was whining about being unable to find a female large enough for my male. He said Ken, don't worry about it, I've got a female I'll sell you that is 305 gms. And the price was fantastic. I've got to check my phone records to make sure it wasn't a fever induced dream, but I'm pretty sure it really happened! I'll keep ya'all posted on Karen saying, That is a great price, Ken. You better go get it. LOL.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh my gosh Ken that is exciting!!
I have Sid, a 7 year old male Sulcata, I just weighed him and he is 48 pounds. 
I have Princess Leia a female Pardalis Babcocki who weighs 15 pounds
And Chewy a Pardalis Babcocki boy who will be two in April and weighs 1.5 pounds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Holy [email protected]! I just talked to Karen and she said, â€œOh, I think you should get her!" She even sounded excited for me! My face will hurt and I'm a little light headed. I'm smiling kinda hard and I have to keep reminding myself to breath.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy [email protected]! I just talked to Karen and she said, â€œOh, I think you should get her!" She even sounded excited for me! My face will hurt and I'm a little light headed. I'm smiling kinda hard and I have to keep reminding myself to breath.



Happy for ya!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That's great Ken!!!

Ok, should I be concerned that Sid only weigh's one more pound than he did at his November weigh in? He does go from eating his grasses and weeds all day to produce with occasional cactus & mazuri mixed in twice a day.


That's great Ken!!!

Ok, should I be concerned that Sid only weigh's one more pound than he did at his November weigh in? He does go from eating his grasses and weeds all day to eating produce with occasional cactus & mazuri mixed in twice a day.


----------



## sibi

Wow Ken, make sure you are up to.getting her now. You may still be too sick although you may not feel sick. Can someone go with you to get her? How far do you have to drive? I just can't wait for.you to get her so that we can see pics. Maybe babies soon!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, 
I very big part of me is hoping she weighs as much as she does because she's gravid! I can't wait to post pictures. Here in pretend chat as well as in the pancake section. It's a 5-6 hour drive so she will be shipped. Likely getting her Wednesday. If I didn't have a 10:00 am appointment that I canceled once from illness, I would get her Tuesday. 
As much as I want to go up and get her I know it would be best to stay home.


----------



## Yvonne G

I got a phone call from my sister last night. She's in the hospital. I think they're trying to get her meds regulated. She asked me to tell you all "hi" and she hopes to be back on the forum soon.

Phew! My back is killing me. I just finished spraying two back-pak sprayers-full of Round-Up. The back-pak sprayer makes it a pretty easy job, however 3 gallons of water on your back is a pretty heavy load. 

The sun is shining and it is a beautiful day!! Gonna' eat a little lunch then go back out and finish planting my violas. And neener, neener, Misty can't go out front because of the Round-Up on the ground! Ha Ha!!


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Misty! I was kinda figuring she might be back in the hospital, when she had not answered emails for so long. If you talk to her again tell Maggie we wish her the best.


----------



## sibi

Yvonne, I think you're working too hard. I hope you plan to take a good rest after this. It's been cold and cloudy up until today. Now, the sin is out in full force, but it's as cold as new York today. Tonight it's going down to 30... woooof 

Ken, I'm glad you have to stay home. I can't wait until Wednesday too. I'll be posting early to share in the excitement. I'm so tired of winter already, and I live in Florida! Hope everyone is coping with life's anxieties. Better times are just ahead.


What happened to my post? Do we still delay problems? Is this gonna get fixed anytime soon? :-S


----------



## luvpetz27

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cherylim & luvpets when I wake up with a headache I always drink half if a small Gatorade and it usually makes it go right away. If you don't have Gatorade you can add a small amount of sugar $ salt to an 8oz glass of water and that could help restore the electrolytes lost while sleeping. Good luck!! I hate headaches



Thank you!!!!! I will give it a try.


----------



## luvpetz27

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cherylim & luvpets when I wake up with a headache I always drink half if a small Gatorade and it usually makes it go right away. If you don't have Gatorade you can add a small amount of sugar $ salt to an 8oz glass of water and that could help restore the electrolytes lost while sleeping. Good luck!! I hate headaches



Thank you! I will give it a try. I hate them too! Mine are so bad they ruin my whole darn day usually.  wonder if cherylim still has hers.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning TFO! how is everyone? did I miss any big news the last couple of days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everything ok with your daughter?
Click to expand...


She is 4 and she causes so many problems at school. she is so good at home, but apparently she is a total terror at school.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Poor Maggie!! I hope she has a speedy recovery!! You two have really been through it lately!


----------



## cherylim

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cherylim & luvpets when I wake up with a headache I always drink half if a small Gatorade and it usually makes it go right away. If you don't have Gatorade you can add a small amount of sugar $ salt to an 8oz glass of water and that could help restore the electrolytes lost while sleeping. Good luck!! I hate headaches



Unfortunately, sugary drinks like Gatorade are often high in calories, so I don't buy them unless I'm doing a proper sporting event. Luckily the headache went away all on its own.


----------



## Kerryann

I hope they get Maggie's meds figured out so she can go home.
We are on our way


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I hope they get Maggie's meds figured out so she can go home.
> We are on our way



Have fun!


----------



## Kerryann

I can see there are newer posts but I can't see anything after Erins message about Maggie.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I can see there are newer posts but I can't see anything after Erins message about Maggie.



You fixed it


----------



## sibi

Is anyone here? Are we the only thread that experiences a lag? I have to leave after I wait and wait for my post to show, and I'm not happy about it because then i look for something else to do, usually housework. I miss our little chats.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Is anyone here? Are we the only thread that experiences a lag? I have to leave after I wait and wait for my post to show, and I'm not happy about it because then i look for something else to do, usually housework. I miss our little chats.



Im here, I am pretty sure this is the only thread. Maybe because it is the biggest?


----------



## Jacqui

All I can say right now is... *OMG!!* I'll explain when I get a moment a bit later.


----------



## Yvonne G

Damn! I hate cliff hangers!!!


And as far a experiencing a lag, I think this must be associated with being on your cell phone on the 'net, because I don't have any problems with it from my computer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ummm... O M G I cannot believe you would leave us hanging like this!!! Haha j/k now I at least have something to look forward to[/size]


----------



## sibi

Hi Jacqui. I think there's another thread that is bigger. I think I'm going to find out if[/font] they experience the same thing. Anyway, how are you? I've meant to ask you a while ago about Dude. You do have him, right?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone here? Are we the only thread that experiences a lag? I have to leave after I wait and wait for my post to show, and I'm not happy about it because then i look for something else to do, usually housework. I miss our little chats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im here, I am pretty sure this is the only thread. Maybe because it is the biggest?
Click to expand...


----------



## Yvonne G

That's right. I forgot all about Dude. How did that story play out, Jacqui?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> You fixed it



yay

omg abramsfest has begun. 
I havent made my way to the pool yet.




emysemys said:


> Damn! I hate cliff hangers!!!
> 
> 
> And as far a experiencing a lag, I think this must be associated with being on your cell phone on the 'net, because I don't have any problems with it from my computer.





i was having it earlier on my phone app, so you are probably right 




cherylim said:


> Unfortunately, sugary drinks like Gatorade are often high in calories, so I don't buy them unless I'm doing a proper sporting event. Luckily the headache went away all on its own.



I am the same way. I hate drinking calories but I do drink gatorade when I have stomach flu


oh no its lagging again


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Is anyone here? Are we the only thread that experiences a lag? I have to leave after I wait and wait for my post to show, and I'm not happy about it because then i look for something else to do, usually housework. I miss our little chats.




It's not the only thread. It drives me up the wall too. Can't wait for the new update to happen.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wait...you come on and make a comment about the Forum, and don't explain the "omg" comment up above? Sorry...that's just not allowed. So come on now...GIVE!!


----------



## Jacqui

Dude, yes we have him! He came in on a snow storm. There was some kinda of mix up and instead of holding him at a center, they put him out on a truck doing deliveries in Lincoln. So we had a few hours delay for them to get him into another center in Lincoln for us to pick him up. He took the journey well. He is now here. He is such a sweet sweet guy! He eats well. Because he can't be outside and I don't have it all set up for him, his current therapy is water therapy. Where he sorta swims. I based it off of how they make horses swim that have hurt legs. Low impact, but makes them use those leg muscles. I have worked out how to make his outside enclosure into a therapy enclosure to help get his leg muscles strong, but like I said can't do much work on it until the ground warms up. It is looking like he might get to play outside sunny, which I know I am looking forward to.




emysemys said:


> Wait...you come on and make a comment about the Forum, and don't explain the "omg" comment up above? Sorry...that's just not allowed. So come on now...GIVE!!



I was just answering a question you asked above.  


My OMG! evening....

I was a bit down earlier in the day, because I had expected my daughter to come down today, since she didn't yesterday. Then a little after three o'clock she showed up with a box of candy in hand and tulips. I had some goodies for her, too. Then off we went to eat out. She talked about her boyfriend in Canada who she sent flowers and ballons to, but he didn't do anything then he complained about what she had sent him. (jerk) We had a nice meal, caught up and family news and came home. Well we hit one of the "scattered snow showers", which was a white out. Went from a cloudy day to pure snow in a second. Once we got close to home it just turned into wet roads, then dry roads with the sun out. Totally different weather every 20 miles or less.

She left and as I walked to my front door, I spied a box. I am thinking wait I didn't order anything. I got closer and finally could read Shari's Berries on the box! It was OMG I was just talking about this place and thinking it must belong to the neighbor. But no, it was for me! Seems I have a "Super secret fabulous friend". :0 I have narrowed it down to one of you sneaky folks in chat. *glances around looing for a guilty face* I haven't tried one yet, got to make them last ya know. To whomever the sneak is, thank you, but really you should not waste your money on me. But OMG I have some of those strawberries I drooled over for a week!!! I loved the instructions on the box: !) close and lock door. 2) Hide behind large piece of furniture. 3) quietly open the box. 4) savor and enjoy.

Like could life get much better I ask you? The answer is yes it can!!

I then went and fixed TFO (the Russian female who had the prolapse) her injection. As I gave it to her, she seemed more active. I then looked at her eyes before putting her away and thought they really were getting better looking. Placed her in her enclosure, put the needle away and got her some romaine leaves (which she likes and have nice water value). As I am ripping up the choice parts of the leaves part of me is thinking well there goes a waste of good greens. I placed the pile in front of her and almost walk away, but I saw her sliding back from the pile so I stop and watch. She then slowly puts down her neck, eyed the pile for about a second, and..... she took a bite!

TFO is eating!!!

She actually ate the entire pile, so I gave her more which she was working on just before I came back in here to get on the lap top.

So see an OMG!! evening.


----------



## sibi

It just wonderful to see what you're doing for him. I'm glad you have him. Btw, is his hine legs as weak as we thought? Doqs he use them much?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wait, I missed the. "Dude" story, I am looking for it...,


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> It just wonderful to see what you're doing for him. I'm glad you have him. Btw, is his hine legs as weak as we thought? Doqs he use them much?



They are weak, but he can lift himself up. So not as bad as the worse fears, but still not great. Which is why the enclosure is going to be set up to try to get him having to stretch and use all those muscles without realizing he is doing therapy (for lack of a better term).

He is so cute, he loves loves loves Mazuri. So when you put it down, if he is on the far side he races over as fast as he can to get to it.


----------



## jaizei

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wait, I missed the. "Dude" story, I am looking for it...,


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62041.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62364.html


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I missed the. "Dude" story, I am looking for it...,
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62041.html
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62364.html
Click to expand...


 Wow your so much faster then I am! Thanks!!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62364-page-7.html On this page it shows the pictures Ellie took of him. Ellie was a saint who actually got him for me. She then fell for him and wanted to keep him, but in the end she decided he would be best with me. (for which I am very grateful for). She went way above and beyond with him. Other folks in here were also very much a part of me getting him and I thank them too.


Sibi and Ellie took a lot of flack for their roles in his coming to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I missed the. "Dude" story, I am looking for it...,
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62041.html
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62364.html
Click to expand...


Thank you!




Jacqui said:


> Dude, yes we have him! He came in on a snow storm. There was some kinda of mix up and instead of holding him at a center, they put him out on a truck doing deliveries in Lincoln. So we had a few hours delay for them to get him into another center in Lincoln for us to pick him up. He took the journey well. He is now here. He is such a sweet sweet guy! He eats well. Because he can't be outside and I don't have it all set up for him, his current therapy is water therapy. Where he sorta swims. I based it off of how they make horses swim that have hurt legs. Low impact, but makes them use those leg muscles. I have worked out how to make his outside enclosure into a therapy enclosure to help get his leg muscles strong, but like I said can't do much work on it until the ground warms up. It is looking like he might get to play outside sunny, which I know I am looking forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you come on and make a comment about the Forum, and don't explain the "omg" comment up above? Sorry...that's just not allowed. So come on now...GIVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just answering a question you asked above.
> 
> 
> My OMG! evening....
> 
> I was a bit down earlier in the day, because I had expected my daughter to come down today, since she didn't yesterday. Then a little after three o'clock she showed up with a box of candy in hand and tulips. I had some goodies for her, too. Then off we went to eat out. She talked about her boyfriend in Canada who she sent flowers and ballons to, but he didn't do anything then he complained about what she had sent him. (jerk) We had a nice meal, caught up and family news and came home. Well we hit one of the "scattered snow showers", which was a white out. Went from a cloudy day to pure snow in a second. Once we got close to home it just turned into wet roads, then dry roads with the sun out. Totally different weather every 20 miles or less.
> 
> She left and as I walked to my front door, I spied a box. I am thinking wait I didn't order anything. I got closer and finally could read Shari's Berries on the box! It was OMG I was just talking about this place and thinking it must belong to the neighbor. But no, it was for me! Seems I have a "Super secret fabulous friend". :0 I have narrowed it down to one of you sneaky folks in chat. *glances around looing for a guilty face* I haven't tried one yet, got to make them last ya know. To whomever the sneak is, thank you, but really you should not waste your money on me. But OMG I have some of those strawberries I drooled over for a week!!! I loved the instructions on the box: !) close and lock door. 2) Hide behind large piece of furniture. 3) quietly open the box. 4) savor and enjoy.
> 
> Like could life get much better I ask you? The answer is yes it can!!
> 
> I then went and fixed TFO (the Russian female who had the prolapse) her injection. As I gave it to her, she seemed more active. I then looked at her eyes before putting her away and thought they really were getting better looking. Placed her in her enclosure, put the needle away and got her some romaine leaves (which she likes and have nice water value). As I am ripping up the choice parts of the leaves part of me is thinking well there goes a waste of good greens. I placed the pile in front of her and almost walk away, but I saw her sliding back from the pile so I stop and watch. She then slowly puts down her neck, eyed the pile for about a second, and..... she took a bite!
> 
> TFO is eating!!!
> 
> She actually ate the entire pile, so I gave her more which she was working on just before I came back in here to get on the lap top.
> 
> So see an OMG!! evening.
Click to expand...





Wow, that is so great and you were definitely due a great evening!! I am happy for you, Dude & TFO!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Damn! I never get anything from a secret admirer. Sob.  Oh poor me!

I just love you people. What a nice group. I only wish we lived closer together. And Jaizei, I don't know how you do it, but if anyone ever asks about a previous thread, you're always there with a link for us. You are our secret searcher!

My sister gets mad at me because I share stuff with all of you and don't ever tell her what's going on in my life. But it just fits for me here. I'm comfortable talking with all of you.

I gave Misty the skin, fat and bone off the ham hock from my beans and now she's got the runs. I really knew better, but I'm a sucker for those big brown eyes.


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui what kind of hingeback is this?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Okay, it's midnight, but I am all caught up on the Dude. Poor guy! 
I also did not know what the TRN is and i think it's wonderful! I am always quickly scrolling on my phone in car line or any other chance I get and sadly I have missed so much!! Like, Yvonne is in the TFO calendar?! Well, it will be here in 3-5 days so I will get to see it myself!
G'night all..


----------



## sibi

Awww...I always get on when everyone wants to.go to.sleep. OMG...Jacqui...TRN is eating!!! You are such a great mom! You've been after her until she couldn't resist any longer. Now, we'll see if eventually she can poop without any issues. Thank you for fixing our baby girl  When I last responded asking about Dude, I took a small break, which turned into a big break. I decided to shampoo my living room carpet. I also decided to use the Kirby I bought last May but never used. There's so many parts to it and with the shampoo attachments, you need a degree in engineering to figure things out. Anyway, now that I figured it out and successfully cleaned my floors, I'm here by my lonesome self just talking to myself and wishing someone had insomnia with me. Hey, Kerryann, if you read this, I wanted to know if there were any pics that you wanted some background history on, I'd be glad to fill you in.
Cowboy...where are you? I thought you were feeling better. Why aren't you up? Oh, well...i'll go.see if anyone needs some advice or something.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Awww...I always get on when everyone wants to.go to.sleep. OMG...Jacqui...TRN is eating!!! You are such a great mom! You've been after her until she couldn't resist any longer. Now, we'll see if eventually she can poop without any issues. Thank you for fixing our baby girl  When I last responded asking about Dude, I took a small break, which turned into a big break. I decided to shampoo my living room carpet. I also decided to use the Kirby I bought last May but never used. There's so many parts to it and with the shampoo attachments, you need a degree in engineering to figure things out. Anyway, now that I figured it out and successfully cleaned my floors, I'm here by my lonesome self just talking to myself and wishing someone had insomnia with me. Hey, Kerryann, if you read this, I wanted to know if there were any pics that you wanted some background history on, I'd be glad to fill you in.
> Cowboy...where are you? I thought you were feeling better. Why aren't you up? Oh, well...i'll go.see if anyone needs some advice or something.



I am still awake 
It was a riot. Miles parents saw the Jeeps and we told them we had homies onsite. Well I was sitting with millets aunt and cousin and this half naked guy walks by and I'm like hey I don't grey a hug. They looked shocked. He was like I'm wet. Ha I was like okay later 
I them told them I know that guy.. He was at my house a week ago. 


I am so happy about tfo and that Jacqui had a great night. You were due chica


----------



## cherylim

Good morning, chatters!

I've woken with a headache again.  

I feel ill in general, now. I think the headache was the first sign of something bigger. My head feels like it's all blocked up and the pain's spreading around to my ears and down to my jaw. Thank goodness I've given myself this four day weekend - I should be able to get rid of it easily.

I'm going to take myself to a farmer's market and craft centre in the next town over, as something to keep me busy today. Then, I might go for a walk in the park to keep my Fitbit happy. Ian's out tonight, so I can then lie down on and watch a movie.

On Monday he's having a few friends over, so they'll probably order Domino's - yay!

As of last night I was still getting the forum lag. Every time it needs to start a new page, it doesn't do it until we've added enough posts to be about half way down. I even tried changing the URL to the next page number last night, to see if I could access it that way, but it just took me back to page one of the thread so it's like it's just not creating the page in time.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Jacqui what kind of hingeback is this?



I was going to guess maybe an Erosa, until I saw the last (?) picture. To really be sure, can we see a shot from the side of his rear end? On the last picture see where the left thumb is? Does it do a straight drop down or is it more curved gently down? Looks like a sharp drop off in the picture, which makes a Homes. The other shots made it appear more gentle which would have been an Erosa. I really like the look to that guy. What is his story?




cherylim said:


> On Monday he's having a few friends over, so they'll probably order Domino's - yay!



As in pizza?

Morning back to ya! Get better soon. 


Sibi next time your bored, please feel free to bring the carpet cleaner over here. I only have one room with carpet and have been wanting for years to shampoo it. I just never get around to doing so.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Like, Yvonne is in the TFO calendar?! Well, it will be here in 3-5 days so I will get to see it myself!
> G'night all..




Yes, she is the woman reading the "Tortoises for Dummies" book to her tortoises.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone and I hope it's a GOOOD MORNING!


----------



## pdrobber

what's with posts on this thread being laggy for me? I don't see posts here that I just saw were here on my tablet...hmmm weird...anyway, Jacqui, I'm pretty sure I'm picking this guy/girl up sometime this week from someone in my area. will keep you posted.

and now the posts appeared lol


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! Dude is doing good, and so is TRN! She's eating!!!!! Thank you Jacqui  The two posts I wrote last night never showed. It's just as well; I was rambling on all by my lonesome. Someone might have thought I was nuts, but really, I was missing my friends here. Anyway, I'll be gone this morning, but I intend to join you guys later this afternoon.


Really!! Now the posts show. Guys, I'm not really nuts...it's this thread. But, I am learning that if I use my computer, this doesn't happen. Yvonne said it might be because of our smart phones. Well, I don't think the phones are smart at all. Their lacking some brain cells.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday he's having a few friends over, so they'll probably order Domino's - yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in pizza?
Click to expand...


As in pizza, yep.  I LOVE Domino's!

Well, we went out to the farmer's market and bought so many high quality local foods, so I'm really excited about all of our meals this week. Tonight I'm having chicken and mushroom pie with chips and gravy...mmm...

Felt even worse as we were shopping though, so I went all out and bought myself some chocolate for tonight. Now I can watch a movie, eat chocolate and relax. I've not done anywhere near enough walking, but I think I'm allowed a day off.


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> what's with posts on this thread being laggy for me? I don't see posts here that I just saw were here on my tablet...hmmm weird...anyway, Jacqui, I'm pretty sure I'm picking this guy/girl up sometime this week from someone in my area. will keep you posted.
> 
> and now the posts appeared lol



The problem is we have outgrown this server. Josh is supose to be getting us switch to a new one.

As for the hingeback, your very lucky. Looks like a real pretty fellow.




sibi said:


> Well, I don't think the phones are smart at all. Their lacking some brain cells.



Your correct Sibi, they do lack some brain cells.  Have fun with whatever your doing this am (it's not coming over and doing my carpet is it?   )




cherylim said:


> As in pizza, yep.  I LOVE Domino's!
> 
> Tonight I'm having chicken and mushroom pie with chips and gravy...mmm...
> 
> I've not done anywhere near enough walking, but I think I'm allowed a day off.



I didn't realize they were over there too. I use to have that at with my Mom starting about high school. I use to love their veggie one. Wow talk about things from years past (over 20 yrs).

Hmmm that sounds like it should be good. 

Yes, you certainly are entitled to time off not just for good behavior, but just because your sick.


----------



## luvpetz27

Good morning everyone!! 
I will be painting today!! Yay 
My head is much better! 
Have a good day guys!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Awww...I always get on when everyone wants to.go to.sleep. OMG...Jacqui...TRN is eating!!! You are such a great mom! You've been after her until she couldn't resist any longer. Now, we'll see if eventually she can poop without any issues. Thank you for fixing our baby girl  When I last responded asking about Dude, I took a small break, which turned into a big break. I decided to shampoo my living room carpet. I also decided to use the Kirby I bought last May but never used. There's so many parts to it and with the shampoo attachments, you need a degree in engineering to figure things out. Anyway, now that I figured it out and successfully cleaned my floors, I'm here by my lonesome self just talking to myself and wishing someone had insomnia with me. Hey, Kerryann, if you read this, I wanted to know if there were any pics that you wanted some background history on, I'd be glad to fill you in.
> Cowboy...where are you? I thought you were feeling better. Why aren't you up? Oh, well...i'll go.see if anyone needs some advice or something.



Ooh yea there definitely some I wanted more detail on. the last few days getting ready to leave were insanity.
My coworker who took that sign down was in the Jewish news. His grandma is a holocaust survivor. So incredible.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> I didn't realize they were over there too. I use to have that at with my Mom starting about high school. I use to love their veggie one. Wow talk about things from years past (over 20 yrs).
> 
> Hmmm that sounds like it should be good.
> 
> Yes, you certainly are entitled to time off not just for good behavior, but just because your sick.



I've only had Domino's in the past couple of years. They're not all over the country - just a few in certain places, and we're lucky to have one in our town. The first time I tried them I decided they were the most amazing pizzas in the world, and I still think that 

I have another craft project on the go, but it'll take months to complete...I'll share pictures when I eventually get it finished!


Thought I'd share with you all my moment of panic. I just drove Ian to the bus stop, which is only about a five minute drive from our house. 

This morning I wasn't able to unlock our front door when we were going out, because I'd taken the front door key off my chain when I was running last night. It's still in the pocket of my running trousers. BUT, I totally forgot. I drove Ian there, came back and stood at my front door. I went to unlock it, and realised my key was still inside the house. I panicked for a moment, then remembered that we had a back door. 

So, I used the back door to get into the house, and as soon as I got into the living room my phone started ringing. It was Ian. Apparently he'd remembered I didn't have my key, so when his bus turned up he told it to go on in case he had to come home to let me in to the house. Oops!


----------



## Jacqui

How sweet of Ian to even remember it, let alone miss his bus for you. 

Jeff and I are talking on facebook and making plans for a hot date Monday morning.  I am so looking forward to it. We are going to meet at a special to us truckstop and the biggest part of the date is taking a shower.  I love truckstop showers. Most are large and have an endless supply of hot water to use (not to mention the cute showerboy to wash your back, okay so it's just Jeff but a girl can pretend.  ). Just like I can dream the salad bar will have something besides chicken noodle and cheese/broc soups (I don't like those two). Plus the best thing is both the shower and food will be free! See when a truckdriver buys fuel, he gets credit points on his card. They have one for a shower (usually all that takes is like 100 or 200 gals which is about one fuel stop visit) and then the other is a cash reward to be used either for food or like things from the truckstop store. If only fuel for my pickup were in on the deal too.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui said:


> How sweet of Ian to even remember it, let alone miss his bus for you.
> 
> Jeff and I are talking on facebook and making plans for a hot date Monday morning.  I am so looking forward to it. We are going to meet at a special to us truckstop and the biggest part of the date is taking a shower.  I love truckstop showers. Most are large and have an endless supply of hot water to use (not to mention the cute showerboy to wash your back, okay so it's just Jeff but a girl can pretend.  ). Just like I can dream the salad bar will have something besides chicken noodle and cheese/broc soups (I don't like those two). Plus the best thing is both the shower and food will be free! See when a truckdriver buys fuel, he gets credit points on his card. They have one for a shower (usually all that takes is like 100 or 200 gals which is about one fuel stop visit) and then the other is a cash reward to be used either for food or like things from the truckstop store. If only fuel for my pickup were in on the deal too.



Enjoy your date! 

Free food is the best kind, whatever it is.


----------



## pdrobber

Jacqui said:


> See when a truckdriver buys fuel, he gets credit points on his card. They have one for a shower (usually all that takes is like 100 or 200 gals which is about one fuel stop visit)



100-200 gals in a shower at one fuel stop?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

pdrobber said:


> 100-200 gals in a shower at one fuel stop?



Peter,
It's a very popular truck stop for single truckers!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> See when a truckdriver buys fuel, he gets credit points on his card. They have one for a shower (usually all that takes is like 100 or 200 gals which is about one fuel stop visit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100-200 gals in a shower at one fuel stop?
Click to expand...


Brat! gals of fuel for one shower.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I just looked at the perfect house and now my heart hurts because we are listing our house in Spring after we clean up the outside and get rid of all evidence that we house tortoises in our basement. So it will probably be gone. It has 4 acres and a natural brook on the property line so you know what that means.... Turtles!! It also has an unground pool and a 1/4 of a mile long driveway. I couldn't really tell you about the inside except it has a built in bar in a sunroom which I will promptly rip out. 

Also, send my Crazy daughter positive energy because tomorrow she is trying out for the next level up in hockey!! Or, maybe i just need the energy so i dont pass out from anxiety!!! She was invited to go on the ice and try out with an older team and she said yes and is excited! She is just so sure of herself it's unbelievable and she is only 6.


Jacqui - looking forward to a shower date!?! Scandalis!!


----------



## Jacqui

Have you actually saw the place and talked with the owners? They may be willing to work something out. Might also get you more geared up to start working on getting the house sellable now.

Wishing the best of luck to your daughter! How exciting!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

OK, i am on my computer and still cannot see the last post of this thread. but boy is it easier to read the post's


----------



## Jacqui

'Cuz they are bigger or what?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> 'Cuz they are bigger or what?



Yep, cuz they are bigger.

Rob emailed questions to the realtor. The land is just so perfect, it is really secluded too so ii won't have to grow weeds only in the backyard. Also, turtles probably live and hibernate on the property!!! A bucket list item right there!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yep, cuz they are bigger.
> 
> Rob emailed questions to the realtor. The land is just so perfect, it is really secluded too so ii won't have to grow weeds only in the backyard. Also, turtles probably live and hibernate on the property!!! A bucket list item right there!!



That sounds wonderful. 
Jacqui your date sounds lots of fun. That's my kind of date


----------



## Jacqui

Mine too! Cheap and with food! lol


----------



## Kerryann

Someone please come save me. There is a pack of wild children screaming and they pooped in the hot tub twice


----------



## Jacqui

Pooped in the hot tub? Where are the parents?


----------



## Kerryann

I can you replied Jacqui but can't see it in chat.
I think they rent out the hotel pool area for birthday parties. There are three here. I think parents drop off the kids and like it's a two adult to 20 kid ratio.


----------



## Jacqui

So if they have kids parties going on while your staying there, do they make the rooms cheaper? If not, I'd be asking for a refund and moving to a better place. I love kids, but not unmannered, unwatched ones ruining things for other folks. I would be showing the manager the crap in the tubs and using that as an example.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Re: Children & hot tubs.. What bother's me is children are not supposed to use hot tubs because they have an underdeveloped hypothalamus which does not allow them
to properly regulate their body temperature in extreme heat or cold. My kids friends have pool parties at their houses and I never drop them off that is crazy!!


----------



## Kerryann

The manager has been out here cleaning the hot tub. Thankfully they are all getting over and done. That was horrible. It wasn't like this last year.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good, you deserve to enjoy your vacay!!


----------



## Jacqui

I would still complain and ask for a price reduction. For the record, I have the same dislike of folks who take their animals out in public and let them leave a mess. Such as letting them poop inside the pet store and not cleaning it up. Okay rant over.. for now... subject to come back without notice.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I would still complain and ask for a price reduction. For the record, I have the same dislike of folks who take their animals out in public and let them leave a mess. Such as letting them poop inside the pet store and not cleaning it up. Okay rant over.. for now... subject to come back without notice.



I agree. 
I told Mike we should let the dogs out since they couldnt do any worse


----------



## Jacqui

So is vacation going well?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So is vacation going well?



actually yes. 
I went shopping today and got the cutest shirt and some other fun stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> I would still complain and ask for a price reduction. For the record, I have the same dislike of folks who take their animals out in public and let them leave a mess. Such as letting them poop inside the pet store and not cleaning it up. Okay rant over.. for now... subject to come back without notice.




Speaking of which...The street that runs along side my house ends in a cul de sac. Every morning, bright and early, one of the ladies who lives at the end of the street walks her little ankle biter down the street to in front of my property, turns around and goes back home. I go out there every morning at about the same time to pick up horse poop, however, I usually don't go down to the actual street. But I did so this a.m. There is a whole bunch of little dog piles of poop right where that gal turns around to go home. I'm pretty particular about the cleanliness of my property, picking up trash and spraying weeds all the time. I'm very tempted to pick up all that poop into a plastic bag and save it for the next time I see her.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Re: Children & hot tubs.. What bother's me is children are not supposed to use hot tubs because they have an underdeveloped hypothalamus which does not allow them
> to properly regulate their body temperature in extreme heat or cold. My kids friends have pool parties at their houses and I never drop them off that is crazy!!



There's a sign that says children must be accompanied by adults :,P


----------



## EllieN

Reminds me of something my sister did. She lives in a very small town, and a neighbor with two huge dogs used to let them roam free. They decided the front of my sister's yard would be their toilet. After it happened a couple of times, she asked the owner to either stop them or clean up after them. When the neighbor continued to do nothing, Marilyn scooped up the day's poop with her shovel, took it over to the neighbor's house, rang the doorbell, and when the neighbor opened the door she deposited the pile at her feet and said, "Here's your dog s***." It worked. The dogs are no longer allowed to roam free.


----------



## Jacqui

EllieN said:


> Reminds me of something my sister did. She lives in a very small town, and a neighbor with two huge dogs used to let them roam free. They decided the front of my sister's yard would be their toilet. After it happened a couple of times, she asked the owner to either stop them or clean up after them. When the neighbor continued to do nothing, Marilyn scooped up the day's poop with her shovel, took it over to the neighbor's house, rang the doorbell, and when the neighbor opened the door she deposited the pile at her feet and said, "Here's your dog s***." It worked. The dogs are no longer allowed to roam free.



 My Mom did that with some older lady who walked her poodle and it always seemed to need to poop once they got to my Mom's house. She figured if she could pick up her dogs' poop this lady should too. The lady changed her route after the day my Mom followed her two blocks home to give her back her dog's gift. 


And the person who posted above me is Ellie, the person who went and got Dude for me!


----------



## theelectraco

Try working at a pet store, and having customers dogs take a dump on our floor and the customer just stares at me like its my job to clean it up. I just point to where the cleanup station is and make a bee line in the opposing direction. It is NOT my job to clean it up. /rant


----------



## Jacqui

theelectraco said:


> Try working at a pet store, and having customers dogs take a dump on our floor and the customer just stares at me like its my job to clean it up. I just point to where the cleanup station is and make a bee line in the opposing direction. It is NOT my job to clean it up. /rant



I would put a smile on my face, look at them and say, "The cleanup supplies are over there. Would you like me to hold your dog while you clean it's mess?"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> Try working at a pet store, and having customers dogs take a dump on our floor and the customer just stares at me like its my job to clean it up. I just point to where the cleanup station is and make a bee line in the opposing direction. It is NOT my job to clean it up. /rant



I feel like the people who's dog's use the bathroom in a store must not be house trained. What jerks!!


----------



## luvpetz27

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would still complain and ask for a price reduction. For the record, I have the same dislike of folks who take their animals out in public and let them leave a mess. Such as letting them poop inside the pet store and not cleaning it up. Okay rant over.. for now... subject to come back without notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...The street that runs along side my house ends in a cul de sac. Every morning, bright and early, one of the ladies who lives at the end of the street walks her little ankle biter down the street to in front of my property, turns around and goes back home. I go out there every morning at about the same time to pick up horse poop, however, I usually don't go down to the actual street. But I did so this a.m. There is a whole bunch of little dog piles of poop right where that gal turns around to go home. I'm pretty particular about the cleanliness of my property, picking up trash and spraying weeds all the time. I'm very tempted to pick up all that poop into a plastic bag and save
> it for the next time I see her.
Click to expand...


YOU SHOULD DO THAT !!!! THAT IS SO RUDE OF HER TO LEAVE IT!


----------



## theelectraco

Jacqui said:


> I would put a smile on my face, look at them and say, "The cleanup supplies are over there. Would you like me to hold your dog while you clean it's mess?"



If a customer has their hands full and is polite and not expecting of me, I'll gladly clean it up for them or hold their dog or get supplies, but when you get that evil glare from them like they are waiting for me to clean up after them l am the hired help, then I will be short and frank with them. It amazes me on how many people think that it's our job to do it, or even worse, the people that drag their animals to grooming or the vet in the back and never look back as their dog is in pooping position leaving a trail on the floor, and they never even realize that their dog has crapped all over the floor.


----------



## Kerryann

Last night of vacation.  We had so much fun.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!*


I am on facebook having a discussion with a motorcycle person. See it sorta ticks me off when folks put out these warnings how those of us in other types of vehicles must "watch out for bikes" and complain about how badly we treat bikers on the road. Now my complaint is not in saying we don't treat the bikers poor, my complaint is why don't the bikers ever take responsibility for their actions too. Why do bikers believe they have the right to drive by a different set of rules then the rest of us. What I would like to know, have any of you ever saw a motorcycle stop and sit in a traffic jam? I know I have never. Instead I see them driving between the cars and trucks, which is not a passing lane. I keep waiting to see a car driver open their door and have a biker wrap himself around the door or slide under it. Either way ouchie at the minimum.

What I was talking about is called "lane splitting".


----------



## luvpetz27

Hi everyone!!
Have a good Sunday!


----------



## Jacqui

luvpetz27 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Have a good Sunday!




Do you have big plans for your day Amy?


----------



## ijmccollum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Holy [email protected]! I just talked to Karen and she said, â€œOh, I think you should get her!" She even sounded excited for me! My face will hurt and I'm a little light headed. I'm smiling kinda hard and I have to keep reminding myself to breath.



Oh, I so feel you! I just told Charlie about the really sweet yellow euromastyx I saw at the store yesterday...kinda pricey....and he said oh heck, " I spend that on cigars in a week"' and I am like, OH YES, SCORE! Maybe I am still hung over and just dreamed that.....had a zombie movie fest last night with wine, lots of wine. Now I need to haul myself out of bed, clean some vivs, and hope no one else thinks that is a really sweet euromastyx.


----------



## Jacqui

So what are you doing on here? Get busy so you can go get the uro! Ken is getting his Wednesday. When will you get the Uro. (thinking heck we could have a week with each day one of the chatters can get something!!  ) Not sure when Peter is getting the beautiful hingeback, but that makes three days of goodies!


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay....so what's up with the forum? This page hasn't moved in over an hour and I know there are chatters out there.


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Okay....so what's up with the forum? This page hasn't moved in over an hour and I know there are chatters out there.



We are all waitin' for you.   I was just outside watching Duke (the sulcata) playing in the yard. It was funny watching hom going all of and these two black cats following around him or getting ahead of him and then laying down.


----------



## Kerryann

ijmccollum said:


> Okay....so what's up with the forum? This page hasn't moved in over an hour and I know there are chatters out there.



I finally got to see all of the updates. Yay 
I am home and out doing some grocery shopping. I am so happy to be home.
Jacqui, what scares me worse about the motorcycles up here is we have clearly marked bicycle lanes next to some roads. The motorcycles use them. I use the sidewalk when i ride my bicycle because I don't want to be killed. I know not all motorcycle riders disregard the law but enough do it that it's too scary to use the designated lanes for bicycles. 
I have Henry a bath when I got home and he made super poop. I think he was saving it as a gift for me


----------



## pugsandkids

Motorcyclists do need to be aware, it's not always a relaxing ride. However, when driving a car or truck I think it's easy for our eyes to look for other vehicles, but not catch onto the two wheeled ones. 

I'm having a hard time concentrating today, all I want to do is sit by the pond and soak up the sun!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I have Henry a bath when I got home and he made super poop. I think he was saving it as a gift for me



Aww your loved. 

I also am not saying all bikers are in the wrong, nor are all the rest of the drivers in the right. It's just that we ALL need to follow the laws and rules of the road and be good to each other, and not just disregard the law nor expect the other guy to watch out for us. I had not witnessed the bikers using the "bike" lane myself.




pugsandkids said:


> Motorcyclists do need to be aware, it's not always a relaxing ride. However, when driving a car or truck I think it's easy for our eyes to look for other vehicles, but not catch onto the two wheeled ones.
> 
> I'm having a hard time concentrating today, all I want to do is sit by the pond and soak up the sun!



See I think a lot of that is also because the bikers are not where a normal car or truck would be. When a biker came up between myself and another semitruck (which was passing me, so we were side by side), I really doubt the trucker knew the biker was "splitting the lane" between the two of us. Took me awhile to spot the one who had chosen at the same time to go around me on the shoulder. If something had happened from the wind catching a trailor causing it to swerve to a big bump in the road, there would be no place for any of us to go to avoid slamming into one of the bikers.

What's wrong with sitting by the pond? Sounds like a great day to me. Were there fish or turtles to see?


----------



## pugsandkids

Jacqui I agree, that would be scary! 

The pond is still a work in progress, I posted pics in the turtle forum. I have a lot of other things to do though ;-)


----------



## Kerryann

Bike lanes are new in my area so I think some irresponsible bikers want to say they thought it is a motorcycle lane?
Not all bikers are bad nor are any group as a whole but the bad apples get the attention. I know it's that way with the four Wheelers. It's unfortunate.
I have my cycle license and wanted one until I saw a guy on a motorcycle get cut off by a car. He died and it was horrific


----------



## Jacqui

pugsandkids said:


> Jacqui I agree, that would be scary!
> 
> The pond is still a work in progress, I posted pics in the turtle forum. I have a lot of other things to do though ;-)



 You should see my "pond"!   Years ago when my oldest son was in his teens for a gift to me (or was it a punishment?) he was suppose to dig out my "dream" pond. Toby was smart, he got his younger brother and a neighbor boy to do the work. It was about the same lines as Tom Sawyer and the fence painting (or was that Huckleberry Fin, the stories are mixed in my memory banks   ). Then things always came up and I just never got it past the big hole in the yard stage.  This year, I am going to have to get it done, as I believe I will be getting two turtles who will need it for their home.

Now I do have several enclosures with preformed pools or buried bathtubs and even a buried hot tub, but nothing like my dream pond.


----------



## Kerryann

Bike lanes are new in my area so I think some irresponsible bikers want to say they thought it is a motorcycle lane?
Not all bikers are bad nor are any group as a whole but the bad apples get the attention. I know it's that way with the four Wheelers. It's unfortunate.
I have my cycle license and wanted one until I saw a guy on a motorcycle get cut off by a car. He died and it was horrific


----------



## jaizei

Bikers generally don't bother me. I hate cyclists. I think they are much more dangerous than bikers.


----------



## ijmccollum

Jacqui said:


> buried bathtubs and even a buried hot tub, but nothing like my dream pond.



Wow, that's getting serious. Does the hot tub still work?

Charlie always cautions me to show restraint when I find a new friend I want to bring home so I was a bit taken by surprise when I returned from checking in on Warren Betta and lingering at Walmart to him asking me, as I walked in the door, if I had brought the euro home. Guess I better get a viv ready before tomorrow, Charlie is getting anxious.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> Bikers generally don't bother me. I hate cyclists. I think they are much more dangerous than bikers.



I particularly dislike when cyclist ride with the flow of traffic on my rural back roads. It is just so dangerous!!!


Have you all seen the Harlem Shake video's? I think they are hilarious and my family and I just made 3 of them, haha!! So fun!


----------



## sibi

Hi! I'm back. This conversation is interesting. I can tell you I am one of those bad 4 wheel drivers that never see bikers. I've had at three instances where I either cut off a biker, or else, ever saw them. And it almost resulted in a crash. But, I've managed to avoid the crash mainly because the biker had to get out of my way. I always got cursed out, and there was a time the biker followed me, probably because he wanted to beat the mess out of me. But, I turned unexpectedly, and he lose me. I didn't do it on purpose, but, it was always my fault.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Can we please start a pretend chat 2? I can't see what anyone is posting :,(. I went to my computer and the last post I can see is Jaizei's.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi, Happy Presidents Day!!


----------



## Jacqui

ijmccollum said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> buried bathtubs and even a buried hot tub, but nothing like my dream pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's getting serious. Does the hot tub still work?
Click to expand...


No it does not, otherwise it would not be used for turtles, as I have always wanted to try one out myself. 

It's been many years now (15 or so), when on a trip up to the burn/dump area, which at the time is where we took all our village trash, I saw where somebody had dumped it. We brought it home, removed all the parts, dug the huge hole for it and then used aquarium sealant and tubdrain covers over the holes. I realized last year it has a leak, so this year before we put turtles back out in it, I need to check all those old drain covers and replace or atleast reseal them. I really love it! It's so nice and deep.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Hi, Happy Presidents Day!!



The same to you! Just wished it was still the old way of just being Washington's birthday and we celebrated Lincoln's birthday on his day.


----------



## Kerryann

Happy presidents day. It made for light traffic into work.
I woke up to a big commotion at the house not directly behind me but behind me one door over. There were a bunch of police, fireman, and ambulances.  Based on the ambulance leaving with a person on a stretcher and no lights on, and the police and firetruck staying I think we will have a Shiva house behind us tonight. Mike is trying to call the hospital and see. The house has an older retired couple in their late 70s to early 80s.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is not a fun way to wake up. 
The kids woke me up at 4:45, ugh!! 
I am trying to decide if I should post my Harlem Shake video on here it is definitely not tortoise related and will show how strange my family is.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is not a fun way to wake up.
> The kids woke me up at 4:45, ugh!!
> I am trying to decide if I should post my Harlem Shake video on here it is definitely not tortoise related and will show how strange my family is.



Of course you should... the only true weird is trying to pretend that you are normal


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a fun way to wake up.
> The kids woke me up at 4:45, ugh!!
> I am trying to decide if I should post my Harlem Shake video on here it is definitely not tortoise related and will show how strange my family is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you should... the only true weird is trying to pretend that you are normal
Click to expand...

Sad but true! I am going to make a thread and see if I can get other people to make and post their Harlem Shake video's too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yay. We're back! Thanks Josh, for all you do to keep us all connected. 
Mrs. C. , what is a Harlem Shake?
What ever happen with the script your kid made a couple weeks ago? Were there zombies in it as suspected?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yay. We're back! Thanks Josh, for all you do to keep us all connected.
> Mrs. C. , what is a Harlem Shake?
> What ever happen with the script your kid made a couple weeks ago? Were there zombies in it as suspected?



Yes, zombies in a blizzard. I think it was aptly named Zombie Blizzard. They are obsessed with ripping clothes and putting on tons of makeup. They were disapointed that they had to wear their costumes over snow clothes! It was a blizzard!!


Ken, look up the Harlem Shake videos on YouTube. There are millions!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes, zombies in a blizzard. I think it was aptly named Zombie Blizzard. They are obsessed with ripping clothes and putting on tons of makeup. They were disapointed that they had to wear their costumes over snow clothes! It was a blizzard!!
> 
> 
> Ken, look up the Harlem Shake videos on YouTube. There are millions!!







Zombies are perfect in blizzards! They don't get cold.

Harlem Shake video I watched...Hmmmm


In my area, we are considered, â€œbike friendly". That means basically that a bike rider is always in right and pedestrians and gas powereds are in the wrong. My favorite cases if this are the elderly getting cut off and spooked on the sidewalk from a high speed bicyclist or the car slowly backing out of a parking space in a parking lot getting the finger from a bicyclist using the parking lot as a short cut.


----------



## Jacqui

See nothing is "friendly" about that.  Freindly means respectful of each other, not one group creating hazardous life for the rest.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've always understood cyclists as receiving some form of exercise from their efforts as a result of this understanding, it is not something I've ever fully understood nor been attracted to.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've always understood cyclists as receiving some form of exercise from their efforts as a result of this understanding, it is not something I've ever fully understood nor been attracted to.



I love biking and I would bike even to work if I didn't work so far away. I stay away from cars though and am always watching for them. We aren't street cyclists though and we don't have lance armstrong gear either.  We ride mountain bikes. We have a rails to trails system that runs near our house so we will ride that down to the shopping area and have lunch, shop, and then ride home. It's exercise and getting somewhere all in one activity.


----------



## mctlong

emysemys said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many babies do you currently have? Any more on the emys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tub of baby box turtles (3), a tub of texas babies (5), a new little Manouria called little Phaeri, Emmie, who is almost big enough to graduate out of a tub and the 2 leopard babies
> 
> 
> Wow! You're busy! Do you find homes for most of the babies or do you end up keeping alot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, zombies in a blizzard. I think it was aptly named Zombie Blizzard. They are obsessed with ripping clothes and putting on tons of makeup. They were disapointed that they had to wear their costumes over snow clothes! It was a blizzard!!
> 
> 
> Ken, look up the Harlem Shake videos on YouTube. There are millions!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies are perfect in blizzards! They don't get cold.
> 
> Harlem Shake video I watched...Hmmmm
> 
> 
> In my area, we are considered, â€œbike friendly". That means basically that a bike rider is always in right and pedestrians and gas powereds are in the wrong. My favorite cases if this are the elderly getting cut off and spooked on the sidewalk from a high speed bicyclist or the car slowly backing out of a parking space in a parking lot getting the finger from a bicyclist using the parking lot as a short cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like riding a bicycle every now and then for recreation. I wish I could ride a bike to work, buts its just too dangerous since there aren't any bike lanes between my office and my home.
> 
> In my area, bicyclists are considered pedestrians, so they don't have any special priviledges over pedestrians. Insurance companies here always consider cars in the wrong if they hit a pedestrian, including bicyclists. I do wish some cyclists would pay more attention to cars because I've almost hit them on more then one occasion.
Click to expand...


----------



## ijmccollum

The guy I tech for is an extreme cyclist and he is brutal on fellow cyclists.


----------



## EllieN

I used to love bicycling... until I learned to drive at 16! Never looked back.

CA is the only state in which it's legal for motorcyclists to lane split (drive between vehicles in adjacent lanes.) I can't imagine why it would be legal here or anywhere - it's so dangerous! Personally, I could never bring myself to ride a motorcycle, much less do anything as dangerous as that. They are so vulnerable - the only folks on the road without a metal frame around them to protect them in an accident. You know why they wear tight leather? It prevents their flesh from getting smeared all over the road! Gross, I know, but true. Ask one. 

Unfortunately, though, there is a place in our world for motorcyclists, particularly those who don't wear helmets. Those of us who are middle aged should appreciate this. They are by far our number one source of heart donors.

Damn, am I being a downer or what!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello all you chatters!!! I have my house all to myself again. For the past couple days my tortoise partner, William, was here with his wife. He was very helpful to me and put all my tortoises' sheds on timers. He configured each electrical hodge podge in each shed exactly the same way so you see one, you've seen them all, then he put them on timers. Now if I'm away and my daughter has to come over to care for the animals, all she has to do is make sure no one is tipped over, feed the cats, dogs and horse, and it will be easy peazy for her! He also "roughed" up the grass in the leopard pen so I can scatter some of Tom's pasture mix over the area. It's pretty nice to have him living here in California instead of New Jersey, where he's been living. But with him and his wife gone back home, now you all have to put up with me being back on the computer!!!

Erin:

We've got 185,000 views on this chat. Let's wait until we hit 200,000, and if you're still having the problem, THEN we can start pretend chat part deaux, ok? And we'll close this one so we don't have two going at the same time.


----------



## EllieN

What I was actually setting out to say was, given their vulnerability, they need to look out for themselves much more carefully than those of us inside vehicles do, plus they need all of us to look out for them, too. They're driving death machines. The fact that they chose to do so doesn't help the person who hits and kills them.

I just can't stop being a downer 

I hope everyone is having a lovely day, I really do!


Aren't timers the bomb? I have Puck's lights in timers, plus everything in my greenhouse, plus all of my outside drip watering.


----------



## jaizei

I am also having a problem with posts being delayed in appearing. 

For instance, Ken's post at 9:46 was the last post that was viewable to me until Ellie just posted at 1:07. Even if I saw a new post on this page, I could not get to it. Clicking on 'last post' took me to the OP. Going through the persons comment history would not work either, it also went back to OP. 

All of the "missing" posts appeared after Ellie's last post.




A work around that works for me was changing the thread view mode from linear to threaded on this page. This allows me to see the "missing" posts.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> I am also having a problem with posts being delayed in appearing.
> 
> For instance, Ken's post at 9:46 was the last post that was viewable to me until Ellie just posted at 1:07. Even if I saw a new post on this page, I could not get to it. Clicking on 'last post' took me to the OP. Going through the persons comment history would not work either, it also went back to OP.
> 
> All of the "missing" posts appeared after Ellie's last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A work around that works for me was changing the thread view mode from linear to threaded on this page. This allows me to see the "missing" posts.





I have changed mine as suggested. I, too, am still having the delay issue. I shall see if this works. Thank you.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Hello all you chatters!!! I have my house all to myself again. For the past couple days my tortoise partner, William, was here with his wife. He was very helpful to me and put all my tortoises' sheds on timers. He configured each electrical hodge podge in each shed exactly the same way so you see one, you've seen them all, then he put them on timers. Now if I'm away and my daughter has to come over to care for the animals, all she has to do is make sure no one is tipped over, feed the cats, dogs and horse, and it will be easy peazy for her! He also "roughed" up the grass in the leopard pen so I can scatter some of Tom's pasture mix over the area. It's pretty nice to have him living here in California instead of New Jersey, where he's been living. But with him and his wife gone back home, now you all have to put up with me being back on the computer!!!
> 
> Erin:
> 
> We've got 185,000 views on this chat. Let's wait until we hit 200,000, and if you're still having the problem, THEN we can start pretend chat part deaux, ok? And we'll close this one so we don't have two going at the same time.



Sure, I am also going to take Jaizei's advice and see if that helps me. 
Ken- did you see where it say's "Display users signatures" you need to have that box checked because one time you mentioned you couldn't see people's signatures.


----------



## cherylim

Hello!

Have only just found time to get on TFO for the day. My day has been mixed, but mainly positive.

It started VERY well. I entered a competition last week to win an iPad, and this morning they announced the winner.   

I did spend most of the rest of the day trying to design a new website for the business, and organise phone calls with clients. I got there eventually, but things weren't productive and I still felt ill so I skipped lunch.

Now, Ian has some friends over to watch the wrestling so I'm sitting in the office and eating a pizza that should be far too big for one person. Yay!

Oh, and I agree completely about bikes and motorbikes. Cyclists in particular. Squeezing in between vehicles, driving ahead of red lights or ignoring them completely...
Another thing that annoys me, though I think technically they're allowed to, is cyclists riding in the centre of the lane or next to at least one other cyclist so that it's almost impossible to get around them. Even if that is legal (and I honestly don't know), surely it's just polite to realise that if you're travelling at 10mph on a 50/60mph road you should tuck in and let the cars overtake?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I just got back from ice skating with 6 kids that range in age from 2 to 14 and no one got injured, yay!! Well my back is a little sore from staying bent over holding my 2 year old up. Other than that it was a success!


----------



## Kerryann

EllieN said:


> I used to love bicycling... until I learned to drive at 16! Never looked back.
> 
> CA is the only state in which it's legal for motorcyclists to lane split (drive between vehicles in adjacent lanes.) I can't imagine why it would be legal here or anywhere - it's so dangerous! Personally, I could never bring myself to ride a motorcycle, much less do anything as dangerous as that. They are so vulnerable - the only folks on the road without a metal frame around them to protect them in an accident. You know why they wear tight leather? It prevents their flesh from getting smeared all over the road! Gross, I know, but true. Ask one.
> 
> Unfortunately, though, there is a place in our world for motorcyclists, particularly those who don't wear helmets. Those of us who are middle aged should appreciate this. They are by far our number one source of heart donors.
> 
> Damn, am I being a downer or what!!!





emysemys said:


> Hello all you chatters!!! I have my house all to myself again. For the past couple days my tortoise partner, William, was here with his wife. He was very helpful to me and put all my tortoises' sheds on timers. He configured each electrical hodge podge in each shed exactly the same way so you see one, you've seen them all, then he put them on timers. Now if I'm away and my daughter has to come over to care for the animals, all she has to do is make sure no one is tipped over, feed the cats, dogs and horse, and it will be easy peazy for her! He also "roughed" up the grass in the leopard pen so I can scatter some of Tom's pasture mix over the area. It's pretty nice to have him living here in California instead of New Jersey, where he's been living. But with him and his wife gone back home, now you all have to put up with me being back on the computer!!!
> 
> Erin:
> 
> We've got 185,000 views on this chat. Let's wait until we hit 200,000, and if you're still having the problem, THEN we can start pretend chat part deaux, ok? And we'll close this one so we don't have two going at the same time.





EllieN said:


> What I was actually setting out to say was, given their vulnerability, they need to look out for themselves much more carefully than those of us inside vehicles do, plus they need all of us to look out for them, too. They're driving death machines. The fact that they chose to do so doesn't help the person who hits and kills them.
> 
> I just can't stop being a downer
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely day, I really do!
> 
> 
> Aren't timers the bomb? I have Puck's lights in timers, plus everything in my greenhouse, plus all of my outside drip watering.





I would rather ride a dirt bike than ride a motorcycle on the road after what I have seen. 

Talking about cycling, I can't wait to go home and ride my bike in my living room tonight. I have a stand that makes the bike like a spin bike with alternating resistance.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Talking about cycling, I can't wait to go home sit on my couch and watch tv in my living room tonight. I have a stand that makes the bike like a coat rack with a place to hang hats at the top, so it's useful.



Sorry Kerryann, I couldn't help but say what you truly meant!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about cycling, I can't wait to go home sit on my couch and watch tv in my living room tonight. I have a stand that makes the bike like a coat rack with a place to hang hats at the top, so it's useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Kerryann, I couldn't help but say what you truly meant!
Click to expand...


That would be the description of my husband if I let him. I was down 25lbs last month and I want to knock out my last 15 this month so there is no time for couch surfing. 
Summer is coming... this is what I hear anyway. It's still pretty cold out there.. brrr... I keep myself motivated dreaming of nice weather and beaches.. omg beaches.. bathing suits.. eek.. 

I will now calm myself with thoughts of hotties on the beach.... 

By the way, my husband's bike is still out in the garage since superbowl sunday. I promptly relocated my bike back to it's position so I can use it but umm.. his bike is still setting out there impeding the walkway. I told him tonight we are doing 35 minutes of bike and 20 minutes of circuits and he started sending me ads for new trucks.. hmmm..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm with your husband. This is America. We have trucks. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am with you Kerryann, I slacked off on insanity for a couple days but I keep reminding myself how nice it will be to put on my bathing suit and stay in it all day without a worry. We belong to a lake and the kids and i start going in April,weather permitting.


----------



## mctlong

Anyone else working Presidents day? I like that there's no traffic on the freeways today, but I'd like it even more if I didn't have to drive into work....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> Anyone else working Presidents day? I like that there's no traffic on the freeways today, but I'd like it even more if I didn't have to drive into work....



My husband worked today. Sorry you both had to work.


----------



## pdrobber

I've had the flu for a week. The congestion and cough have been feeling better so I thought I'd try to get out a little. 

My friend picked me up and he was going to get some new young tame lovebirds from a breeder about an hour away. After about five minutes I start feeling really warm and started sweating. Fast forward and my head and stomach hurt, my hands and legs are tingling and I feel like I'm going to pass out or puke.

I had him drop me off at my parents place which is between my place and the breeder...lied down and am my dad thinks its something to do with a little dehydration and blood pressure...


----------



## Kerryann

mctlong said:


> Anyone else working Presidents day? I like that there's no traffic on the freeways today, but I'd like it even more if I didn't have to drive into work....



I worked. I loved the no traffic. 
Can you work from home?




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am with you Kerryann, I slacked off on insanity for a couple days but I keep reminding myself how nice it will be to put on my bathing suit and stay in it all day without a worry. We belong to a lake and the kids and i start going in April,weather permitting.



I was upset because I didn't lose any weight over the weekend but I also didn't gain, so that's something. 




pdrobber said:


> I've had the flu for a week. The congestion and cough have been feeling better so I thought I'd try to get out a little.
> 
> My friend picked me up and he was going to get some new young tame lovebirds from a breeder about an hour away. After about five minutes I start feeling really warm and started sweating. Fast forward and my head and stomach hurt, my hands and legs are tingling and I feel like I'm going to pass out or puke.
> 
> I had him drop me off at my parents place which is between my place and the breeder...lied down and am my dad thinks its something to do with a little dehydration and blood pressure...



That sounds like what I fell like when I get to dehydrated.


----------



## Jacqui

EllieN said:


> Unfortunately, though, there is a place in our world for motorcyclists, particularly those who don't wear helmets. Those of us who are middle aged should appreciate this. They are by far our number one source of heart donors.
> 
> Damn, am I being a downer or what!!!



Your not a downer at all!! Actually it perked me up having that thought. Thank goodness we aren't having a need for brains like we do hearts, then it wouldn't work.


----------



## Kerryann

I just made yogurt pretzels. It is yummy but not quite as sweet as store bought. I thought it would be a good healthier snack


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann, now you know to add more sugar next time you make them. Lol. 
Peter, I, too have been playing with the flu coupled with a sinuous infection. Ain't it the best fun short of touching the stove top right after it was turned off? I'm 10 days into it. Saturday, thinking I was feeling better, I helped my in laws out for the day. Spent the better part of Sunday and today on the couch drifting in and out of consciousness. That'll teach me. I believe it's a set back.


----------



## sibi

Man, how many times do I have to tell you, you should have bought and taken zinc. It would have cut your flu in half the time, and reduced any chance of a relapse. You can still take zinc because you may be dealing with this for a month. Sorry about being the bearer of bad news, but I've seen this kind of flu before. Btw, hi everyone. I've been busy with guests.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I just checked this hippy drink that Karen is making me drink and it contains 5x daily for zinc. 
I was in my father-in-laws shop that had 25 years of dust in some areas. I should have stayed home and rested some more.


I've also eaten more veggies in the last week then I probably did all of 2012. Potatoes don't really count as a veggie even if I leave the skin on, right?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, I just checked this hippy drink that Karen is making me drink and it contains 5x daily for zinc.
> I was in my father-in-laws shop that had 25 years of dust in some areas. I should have stayed home and rested some more.
> 
> 
> I've also eaten more veggies in the last week then I probably did all of 2012. Potatoes don't really count as a veggie even if I leave the skin on, right?





A sweet potato counts. It is a super food.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got no desire to try a sweet potato. I like red potatoes though. Did you see my Petco advice post that I issued a disclaimer for? I saw your YouTube video. I don't think I understand it anymore than before I saw it though. We've got a cold front moving in. No snow, just rain and mid 30s. That cold that doesn't dry your face out, just chills you to the bone, and causes moss to grow on your car.


----------



## sibi

Watch out for that kind of weather. Just breathing the outside air when it's raining can give you more complications. But, I'm glad you're taking the zinc. Actually, it is cheaper just to get the tablets next time. While the drink Karen is making is all good for you right now, you really only needed the zinc and veggies to get better. Hope you recover real soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Watch out for that kind of weather. Just breathing the outside air when it's raining can give you more complications. But, I'm glad you're taking the zinc. Actually, it is cheaper just to get the tablets next time. While the drink Karen is making is all good for you right now, you really only needed the zinc and veggies to get better. Hope you recover real soon.



But I breath that weather anytime I go out for a smoke! If it ain't one thing it's another.


----------



## sibi

Ken, oh Ken, when are you going to learn that smokes kill. As you grow older, you will develop more and more Uri until it becomes chronic. And even if granny B had great genes, you are not her and you don't have her genes. You may develop copd or worse. I won't lecture you anymore. I know how annoying it can be. You know what you have to do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hell I am old.


----------



## sibi

Can't read your post yet, read it here's hoping this would turn the page.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Posting to help turn the page.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Hey guys, Sorry I don't get much time to come on and chat!
How is everyone? 

Just about to get ready and head out for a day of horses! Got lots to do including ride 2 and groom all 3! 
To top it off it's freezing outside! After a lovely warm weekend. I do not do cold, I might swap lives with Squirt. She gets to sit in a lovely warm room all day under a nice heat lamp soaking up some rays!


Goodmorning,
I just wrote out a post and my laptop wouldn't post it. grrrr...

How are you all today?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got no desire to try a sweet potato. I like red potatoes though. Did you see my Petco advice post that I issued a disclaimer for? I saw your YouTube video. I don't think I understand it anymore than before I saw it though. We've got a cold front moving in. No snow, just rain and mid 30s. That cold that doesn't dry your face out, just chills you to the bone, and causes moss to grow on your car.



If you watch the YouTube video's of the Harlem Shake. You will see others similar to mine. It follows a specific pattern and is just supposed to be silly. 

I did not see your Peco post but will look for it. 

We have had that kind of cold here for the last two days. It's been windy and in the teens. It takes my breathe away right when I step outside.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Gosh, I want that house so bad it hurts!! it's the only one I want. It is so perfect and not even close to the top of our budget. The whole having to get your house ready and sell it is such a pain!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Gosh, I want that house so bad it hurts!! it's the only one I want. It is so perfect and not even close to the top of our budget. The whole having to get your house ready and sell it is such a pain!



Yeah BUT if you really want that house, then you have to do the work on the one you have now. It comes down to just how much do you really want the new house?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. Can you start boxing something's up now that don't get used all that much? In doing so, you can clear out alot and then maybe Rob would agree to you hiring someone to help do the â€œspring" cleaning. In your case it would be staging house to sell cleaning.


----------



## Jacqui

Like Ken touched on, there is a lot of stuff in the average home that are not needed and can be packed. Start cleaning the clutter, boxing things up, and living with just the basics. Harder perhaps for you then most families due to your being prepared for the future. Still if you rent a nearby storage unit, it's still close if you need it. It's nice to have lots of towels, but can't you live with less and just have to wash more often? Or do you really use all those appliances, dishes, and cookware? Pack up the ones you have live without.

Think of each bag or box that leaves the house as a step towards that new home. Do not look at the big picture of what all needs to be done, instead take it in small pictures like what do I need to do with this closet? Toss, pack, paint, or just organize. 

Start planning weekend projects on things that may need fixed, replaced, or a facelift on.

Also keep in mind, you can start listing the house even before you get it all fixed up like you would prefer it to be.


----------



## Yvonne G

Good morning everyone!

I'm not a big fan of moving house. Just let me stay here and grow roots!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I want that house so bad it hurts!! it's the only one I want. It is so perfect and not even close to the top of our budget. The whole having to get your house ready and sell it is such a pain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah BUT if you really want that house, then you have to do the work on the one you have now. It comes down to just how much do you really want the new house?
Click to expand...

I want it so bad and I am working on the house. Rob wants to do things in order and I want to go to them and say "Hey, we want this house but have to move first give me a price that will allow you to hold it for us and I will see if we can meet it. Rob say's no because there is no guarantee that they will sell it and stop acting like a spoiled baby.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. Can you start boxing something's up now that don't get used all that much? In doing so, you can clear out alot and then maybe Rob would agree to you hiring someone to help do the â€œspring" cleaning. In your case it would be staging house to sell cleaning.



We are having someone come in to repaint the kitchen and living room in neutral colors, I am boxing up the entire basement and all of the larger kids toy's to de-clutter the house. I called the local high school's Voag department to see if I could pay them to take the tortoises in their enclosures while our house is being listed and even offered to come in and clean the enclosures but I have not heard back. We need to break down all tortoise enclosures, so we need the tortoises to be housed elsewhere just for a little while. In the nine years we have lived in the house we have replaced the entire septic system and the furnace and had baseboard heat installed into the sun room to get rid of a nasty kerosene heater and the roof is only 10 years old. It was built in 1950 so I think anyone buying it now is getting a great house. We were in our early 20's when we bought and totally got screwed, but have since fixed everything that needed to be fixed. 
My rule in life isâ€¦ if you don't ask, you don't get. Rob's rule in life is if you are good and follow the correct order, you will be rewarded with what you want. (I want what he's smoking!) Anyway that is my house saga!




Jacqui said:


> Like Ken touched on, there is a lot of stuff in the average home that are not needed and can be packed. Start cleaning the clutter, boxing things up, and living with just the basics. Harder perhaps for you then most families due to your being prepared for the future. Still if you rent a nearby storage unit, it's still close if you need it. It's nice to have lots of towels, but can't you live with less and just have to wash more often? Or do you really use all those appliances, dishes, and cookware? Pack up the ones you have live without.
> 
> Think of each bag or box that leaves the house as a step towards that new home. Do not look at the big picture of what all needs to be done, instead take it in small pictures like what do I need to do with this closet? Toss, pack, paint, or just organize.
> 
> Start planning weekend projects on things that may need fixed, replaced, or a facelift on.
> 
> Also keep in mind, you can start listing the house even before you get it all fixed up like you would prefer it to be.


I actually did not think of packing up the cookware. my kitchen cabinets are a little cluttered. I am cleaning my basement and my laundry room right now (which is in the basement) and when it is all organized we are going to get a dumpster and toss everything we don't need in it. My biggest stress is the tortoises because I want the school to take them but I want them to care for them how I would. I have not seen their set up but my neighbor told me that one of the voag teachers tortoises has a bad cold and the teacher thinks it could be allergies which of course make all the hair on my body stand up, RI!!!!! but that is where Leia came from and she was healthy and is pretty beautiful.




emysemys said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of moving house. Just let me stay here and grow roots!



I am with you but I have to many babies and pets I need to move them to a bigger space!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When I sold my last house, I had a septic inspection done thinking I was ahead of the ball and that for the buyer, it was just more insurance. When the buyer asked for a new one as a contingency I was bummed but I ended up paying for two. For your own, you might want to get a home inspection as if you're buying your current home, and then focus on things brought up or using them as leverage to bring down the asking price during negotiations. People love saving money even if it means one burner on the stove doesn't work.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> If you watch the YouTube video's of the Harlem Shake. You will see others similar to mine. It follows a specific pattern and is just supposed to be silly .



Why in my day, we had, â€œThe Time Warp" to dance to.â€œ
â€¦put your hands on your hips, and bring your knees in tightâ€¦"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> When I sold my last house, I had a septic inspection done thinking I was ahead of the ball and that for the buyer, it was just more insurance. When the buyer asked for a new one as a contingency I was bummed but I ended up paying for two. For your own, you might want to get a home inspection as if you're buying your current home, and then focus on things brought up or using them as leverage to bring down the asking price during negotiations. People love saving money even if it means one burner on the stove doesn't work.



That is a really good idea!! Geez, you all are motivating me! 

The house I want is Cedar and a true one of a kind totally conducive to what I need. 
If I don't get it my fear is I will be forced to live in a neiborhood with a matching colonial and blight orders and neighborhood meetings. I need this house or I will end up like this song...,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM8JhvfoqdA


----------



## Jacqui

I think Rob is wrong. I do not see the harm in asking the present owners of the house if something could be worked out. Folks often do it. All you can lose is time and get told no deal. Maybe even pay rent while waiting for the current home to sell. Or have the sell contingent on your home selling. He who waits loses house. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> The house I want is Cedar and a true one of a kind totally conducive to what I need.
> If I don't get it my fear is I will be forced to live in a neiborhood with a matching colonial and blight orders and neighborhood meetings. I need this house or I will end up like this song...,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM8JhvfoqdA



 loved the song!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I think Rob is wrong. I do not see the harm in asking the present owners of the house if something could be worked out. Folks often do it. All you can lose is time and get told no deal. Maybe even pay rent while waiting for the current home to sell. Or have the sell contingent on your home selling. He who waits loses house.



I so, so, so agree!! Plus it is at the low end of our price range. I understand he wants to save as much money as possible but sometimes you have to throw a little money at things to make to get what you want. It offends his delicate sensibilities. He and I are complete opposites I believe action is always better than Non-action. Of course I don't make a cent of this money I want to throw do there is that!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And now I can't see recent posts in pretend chat.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I sold my last house, I had a septic inspection done thinking I was ahead of the ball and that for the buyer, it was just more insurance. When the buyer asked for a new one as a contingency I was bummed but I ended up paying for two. For your own, you might want to get a home inspection as if you're buying your current home, and then focus on things brought up or using them as leverage to bring down the asking price during negotiations. People love saving money even if it means one burner on the stove doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a really good idea!! Geez, you all are motivating me!
> 
> The house I want is Cedar and a true one of a kind totally conducive to what I need.
> If I don't get it my fear is I will be forced to live in a neiborhood with a matching colonial and blight orders and neighborhood meetings. I need this house or I will end up like this song...,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM8JhvfoqdA
Click to expand...


It is crazy how much work moving is. What I did when we bought this house was I put my house on the market and once that sold we bought the house we live in. It kind of was hectic because I had 30 days to buy a house and move. I would not recommend doing this if you don't think you can pack and move in that short amount of time. We are looking for the right house now too. I think we would buy the new house and carry ours until we are able to sell. We were told that the potential buyers would want to pay less if there are signs of animals and children. Animals didn't surprise me but children did. Could you carry both houses for a few months? If you did that then you could just move your shelled friends to the new house. 


Jacqui said:


> I think Rob is wrong. I do not see the harm in asking the present owners of the house if something could be worked out. Folks often do it. All you can lose is time and get told no deal. Maybe even pay rent while waiting for the current home to sell. Or have the sell contingent on your home selling. He who waits loses house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The house I want is Cedar and a true one of a kind totally conducive to what I need.
> If I don't get it my fear is I will be forced to live in a neiborhood with a matching colonial and blight orders and neighborhood meetings. I need this house or I will end up like this song...,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM8JhvfoqdA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved the song!
Click to expand...




I wouldn't wait either. The market is picking back up and the housing prices in our area are rising monthly.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yes, we can afford both mortgages for awhile. We don't want to do it if we don't have to because we have a kid going to college in 4 years and she will need a car in two and other expenses that make it scary because we don't want to mess with our kids future we just want to make it better. Rob said if we can list mid March and it seems like it will sell in a reasonable amount of time he will buy the house I want. So stressful!! My friends are just settling down and buying houses and planning kids. Their lives are do easy!! I currently hate all first time buyers! Sorry first time buyers I take it back, it's just so easy to be them!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So in getting too frustrated in being unable to read past Jacqui's post saying she loved that song. I'm shutting off for a little while.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And now I can't see recent posts in pretend chat.



Are you on a lap top, or on a smart phone? When my tortoise partner was here I looked at the Forum on his lap top screen and it was very different from the Forum that I see on my computer. His lap top didn't give him the option at the top to "view today's posts" or at the bottom to "mark all forum read." And the format was slightly different too. I didn't like it at all.

I have never had the same problems that you all have been having with not seeing every post in the thread. And my computer is sort of a dinosaur...about 10 years old.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes, we can afford both mortgages for awhile. We don't want to do it if we don't have to because we have a kid going to college in 4 years and she will need a car in two and other expenses that make it scary because we don't want to mess with our kids future we just want to make it better. Rob said if we can list mid March and it seems like it will sell in a reasonable amount of time he will buy the house I want. So stressful!! My friends are just settling down and buying houses and planning kids. Their lives are do easy!! I currently hate all first time buyers! Sorry first time buyers I take it back, it's just so easy to be them!!!



Erin go for it! If that second house is all that you think it is, it will not be on the market long. I would hate to see you not get the house you want and instead of to settle for ticky tacky. Get the second house and move out of it, then your current one will sell much faster. Do not worry about the car and the other expenses, when the time comes you wil find a way. Not to mention by then your first house should be sold. 

'Sides why can't she earn her own car? It will mean so much more to her and start her off on life as an adult if she has to earn that car.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> Are you on a lap top, or on a smart phone? When my tortoise partner was here I looked at the Forum on his lap top screen and it was very different from the Forum that I see on my computer. His lap top didn't give him the option at the top to "view today's posts" or at the bottom to "mark all forum read." And the format was slightly different too. I didn't like it at all.
> 
> I have never had the same problems that you all have been having with not seeing every post in the thread. And my computer is sort of a dinosaur...about 10 years old.



Smart phone. And I have yet to try on my desktop to see if that would fix it. It's way too convenient for me to use my phone in that it is always with me.


----------



## cherylim

Jacqui, do you have the issues we have with threads? Or are moderators seeing something different?

As I say, in my experience it's that the forum isn't creating new pages anywhere near quick enough when the posts run over the last one, which is why typing a new page number in the URL doesn't allow me to access a page that SHOULD exist. That's why I'm confused that Yvonne hasn't experienced it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, any recent updates on Maggie?


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie is home from the hospital as of yesterday. She's feeling much better and the doctors have made a big change in all the medication she's been taking. She also has to make some changes, but she is working on it. I talked to her on the phone yesterday and she sounded great.


----------



## jaizei

cherylim said:


> Jacqui, do you have the issues we have with threads? Or are moderators seeing something different?
> 
> As I say, in my experience it's that the forum isn't creating new pages anywhere near quick enough when the posts run over the last one, which is why typing a new page number in the URL doesn't allow me to access a page that SHOULD exist. That's why I'm confused that Yvonne hasn't experienced it.



I believe moderators are able to view more posts per page than regular users which may be why it doesn't seem to affect Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

cherylim said:


> Jacqui, do you have the issues we have with threads? Or are moderators seeing something different?
> 
> As I say, in my experience it's that the forum isn't creating new pages anywhere near quick enough when the posts run over the last one, which is why typing a new page number in the URL doesn't allow me to access a page that SHOULD exist. That's why I'm confused that Yvonne hasn't experienced it.



I've signed on as the Birthday Fairy (who doesn't have moderator powers) and there is no problem seeing all the threads and all the posts. I think its an individual computer problem, and not a Forum problem.


----------



## jaizei

emysemys said:


> cherylim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui, do you have the issues we have with threads? Or are moderators seeing something different?
> 
> As I say, in my experience it's that the forum isn't creating new pages anywhere near quick enough when the posts run over the last one, which is why typing a new page number in the URL doesn't allow me to access a page that SHOULD exist. That's why I'm confused that Yvonne hasn't experienced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've signed on as the Birthday Fairy (who doesn't have moderator powers) and there is no problem seeing all the threads and all the posts. I think its an individual computer problem, and not a Forum problem.
Click to expand...


Maybe test this out again once we get past the page change.


----------



## The Birthday Fairy

I was able to see the very last post right away...no problem at all. The Birthday Fairy has her computer set to "use default" on the number of pages and number of posts per page. I believe that is the least amount.


----------



## jaizei

What about now? How many pages are you showing?


Immediately after my last post, I was redirected to page one.


----------



## The Birthday Fairy

Its way down at the bottom of page 251.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

When I can't see a post I change to the threaded version like Jaizei advised.


----------



## The Birthday Fairy

Mine is in linear mode. No problem


I keep expecting it to switch to a new page, but nope...still 251.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think it is devise related. Portable devices seem to have the issues, and their desk bound relatives don't. Sounds like favoritism to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The Birthday Fairy said:


> I was able to see the very last post right away...no problem at all. The Birthday Fairy has her computer set to "use default" on the number of pages and number of posts per page. I believe that is the least amount.



We can easily see the post's now too. I will tell you when it happens and then the Birthday Fairy can check it out again


----------



## The Birthday Fairy

Ok...I've gotta' go. Lots of errands to run and I want to get back before it starts raining.

Talk to all of you later (in my other incarnation as moderator, though)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Good to hear Maggie is doing better.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think it is devise related. Portable devices seem to have the issues, and their desk bound relatives don't. Sounds like favoritism to me.



I am using a desktop. 


How many pages does everyone else show? I'm on 837, and I've never been able to find an option to increase the post count per page. I can only find the option for thread count.


----------



## EllieN

I also use only a desktop computer, and I've never had any of the issues many of you are having. 

Erin, I agree with Jacqui and everyone else here who says don't wait. Rob must be a really nice guy, but the world is unfair and too many people who do the right thing, whatever that may be, do not get their reward in this lifetime. I don't see what harm could come from asking. If he's uncomfortable with the idea, then he shouldn't be the one to do it. You do it. Just about any time anybody sells anything they're attached to, they like to know it's going to someone who loves it as much as they do. Your desire for this house could work in your favor. Just don't make them think you're a stalker


Like Jaizei, mine shows we are on page 837.


----------



## Kerryann

I am not getting updates again ..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I show 837.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> When I can't see a post I change to the threaded version like Jaizei advised.



I tried that last night and I still couldn't see the new threads. I went to my phone and all of a sudden I could. I don't think it's device specific.


After I posted the message about not seeing updates I could see the updates on my phone. Now I am posting from my pc and I can't see the post I just made from my phone 
Oy vey. it's not the devices. Based on what I am seeing, I think it's a caching problem either on the server or on the hosting proxy (if one exists). I think after so long the cache clears and then new posts show up. I wonder if I can change browser configurations and see if it helps.


----------



## EllieN

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hell I am old.


I disagree. If you know the Time Warp you can't be old. (That would mean I am, and I refuse to accept that)


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I can't see a post I change to the threaded version like Jaizei advised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that last night and I still couldn't see the new threads. I went to my phone and all of a sudden I could. I don't think it's device specific.
> 
> 
> After I posted the message about not seeing updates I could see the updates on my phone. Now I am posting from my pc and I can't see the post I just made from my phone
> Oy vey. it's not the devices. Based on what I am seeing, I think it's a caching problem either on the server or on the hosting proxy (if one exists). I think after so long the cache clears and then new posts show up. I wonder if I can change browser configurations and see if it helps.
Click to expand...




Another post or two and I'm gonna try different browsers


----------



## EllieN

OMG! I just noticed I've graduated from "Junior Member" to "Member"!!!


----------



## Kerryann

Clearing my cache and forcing to call the server for a new page worked. I did that from my pc.




EllieN said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell I am old.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. If you know the Time Warp you can't be old. (That would mean I am, and I refuse to accept that)
Click to expand...


What is this old thing you speak of??


----------



## cherylim

Page 837 here as well. I couldn't stand the threaded view. I like scrolling and seeing everything at once.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

It's happening... Birthday Fairy, I can't see anything past Jaizei's post about awaiting browsers, what can you see?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@ ElleN





And now it's not refreshing. Just as well, I should be on the road at this time.


----------



## Kerryann

Nevermind, I just cleared it again and can't see Ken's post.  I even tried using a different browser that I don't use for the forum to see if my caching theory was correct.




cherylim said:


> Page 837 here as well. I couldn't stand the threaded view. I like scrolling and seeing everything at once.



Threaded view didn't always work for me  I tried that and yes it is weird to view it in that fashion.


----------



## cherylim

Of course, when I said 837 I clearly meant 838, since Ellie and Kerryann decided to hop on over to the next page without telling me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I see it again. And it's page 838! I feel like a gecko trying to paint the ceiling of an old church my figuring this out is so primitive. But truly I should be gone an hour and a half ago.


Seems the easy fix would be make us all moderators. Yeah, that's a great idea.


----------



## sibi

Guys, the problem is not phones vs computers. I told my husband about the problem (he's a software engineer) and be said something about the problem being with the code that's set up here. I don't know squat about programming, so all of this is Greek to me. But, I wonder if my husband could speak to Josh about it. Maybe they can fix this. Good afternoon everyone! I took a little break from cooking and cleaning.

I do believe we are now the largest post. Btw, Erin, the ticky tacky video was hilarious. I emailed it to a couple of friends. So, Erin, you want to move? Will you stay in the same area? Yvonne, i so glad that Maggie is doing better. Cowboy, how's the flu symptoms doing? Hi all you folks in England!


----------



## cherylim

sibi said:


> Hi all you folks in England!



Good day, m'friend.


----------



## sibi

Wow, your post didn't take so long to show. Hi Cherylim. How's the weather there?


----------



## cherylim

sibi said:


> Wow, your post didn't take so long to show. Hi Cherylim. How's the weather there?



It is dark and night-y. 

Was icy and cold today, but hoping tomorrow will be better.


----------



## sibi

Brrrrrr....hot lamb, hot lamb...that's what I would be dreaming of.LOL


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> Jacqui, do you have the issues we have with threads? Or are moderators seeing something different?



I have the same problem. For me I find if I go into the thread itself, I normally don't have the problems.




jaizei said:


> I believe moderators are able to view more posts per page than regular users which may be why it doesn't seem to affect Yvonne.



Nopers. I see the same number per page as most of you do. Yvonne has her's set to show more per page.


----------



## cherylim

sibi said:


> Brrrrrr....hot lamb, hot lamb...that's what I would be dreaming of.LOL



I had sausage roll and chips. 

Tomorrow is steak night.


----------



## Jacqui

EllieN said:


> OMG! I just noticed I've graduated from "Junior Member" to "Member"!!!



Way to go!! Congrats!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Guys, the problem is not phones vs computers. I told my husband about the problem (he's a software engineer) and be said something about the problem being with the code that's set up here. I don't know squat about programming, so all of this is Greek to me. But, I wonder if my husband could speak to Josh about it. Maybe they can fix this. Good afternoon everyone! I took a little break from cooking and cleaning.
> 
> I do believe we are now the largest post. Btw, Erin, the ticky tacky video was hilarious. I emailed it to a couple of friends. So, Erin, you want to move? Will you stay in the same area? Yvonne, i so glad that Maggie is doing better. Cowboy, how's the flu symptoms doing? Hi all you folks in England!



Yep Sibi, same area. 
Hi all, just back from the store, have you tried the chocolate dipped peeps? They are so good! It was my reward for folding and putting away three loads of laundry, sadly there is three more where that came from so I was probably a little premature on the reward! 
I saw a quote that made me think of Cowboy & really all of us... "Do not regret growing older, it is a privilege denied to many". So true . Hi Cherlim, I hope you had a good day!
Jacqui- Is Jeff still doing well on his pills? Will they increase the dose over time?
Yvonne, I am so glad to hear Maggie is doing well, does she have family that lives near her and can help her?


----------



## Jacqui

Except for maybe being more tired, he is doing fine. No it stays the same, if we are lucky.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For me, I'm back to not seeing recent posts.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For me, I'm back to not seeing recent posts.



Me too. I am on "threaded" to see this post.


----------



## jaizei

Seems like it takes 5 6 posts on the new page before they appear


----------



## Jacqui

You all were just appearing to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Congrats EllieN on your "member" status! I want to put something under my name where "veteran member" is but can never think what.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Congrats EllieN on your "member" status! I want to put something under my name where "veteran member" is but can never think what.



How about... SuperMom!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!



You are????


----------



## Deltadawn465

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!



Ken, that is exciting. Congratulations!


----------



## Jacqui

Deltadawn465 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, that is exciting. Congratulations!
Click to expand...


I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Deltadawn465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, that is exciting. Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
Click to expand...


What song?
I got involved with some chocolates today and ate 200 calories worth. I had veggies and hot sauce for dinner.. mmmm 125 calories of yum


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, that is exciting. Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What song?
> I got involved with some chocolates today and ate 200 calories worth. I had veggies and hot sauce for dinner.. mmmm 125 calories of yum
Click to expand...

I had a naughty day too, and cheated with some chocolate dipped peeps. But, it was worth it!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!



OMG!! Congrats, that is do exciting!!




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats EllieN on your "member" status! I want to put something under my name where "veteran member" is but can never think what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about... SuperMom!
Click to expand...




That is too sweet of you to say!!


----------



## Deltadawn465

Jacqui said:


> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.



Sorry . Good song tho, huh? They still play it!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, that is exciting. Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What song?
> I got involved with some chocolates today and ate 200 calories worth. I had veggies and hot sauce for dinner.. mmmm 125 calories of yum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a naughty day too, and cheated with some chocolate dipped peeps. But, it was worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!! Congrats, that is do exciting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats EllieN on your "member" status! I want to put something under my name where "veteran member" is but can never think what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about... SuperMom!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too sweet of you to say!!
Click to expand...







For me it wasn't so bad that I ate something naughty but I was thinking the chocolates would be around 100 calories total, I kind of ate them to be polite, and they weren't so yummy at all.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, that is exciting. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What song?
> I got involved with some chocolates today and ate 200 calories worth. I had veggies and hot sauce for dinner.. mmmm 125 calories of yum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a naughty day too, and cheated with some chocolate dipped peeps. But, it was worth it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think now I see it all again. But I've got a habitat to upgrade for my new female pancake tortoise that I get tomorrow. Did I tell you guys I'm getting one? Huh? Did I? I'm so freakin excited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!! Congrats, that is do exciting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats EllieN on your "member" status! I want to put something under my name where "veteran member" is but can never think what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about... SuperMom!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too sweet of you to say!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it wasn't so bad that I ate something naughty but I was thinking the chocolates would be around 100 calories total, I kind of ate them to be polite, and they weren't so yummy at all.
Click to expand...






Mine were 160 calories. But I had a lemon and water for dinner to get ready for my Plyometric cardio circuit in 20 minutes.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What song?
Click to expand...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9mO7ELoXik




Deltadawn465 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry . Good song tho, huh? They still play it!
Click to expand...


I have always liked it.


----------



## Zamric

Deltadawn465 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry . Good song tho, huh? They still play it!
Click to expand...


...and I can still sing every line of it!


----------



## Kerryann

Deltadawn465 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry . Good song tho, huh? They still play it!
Click to expand...


I had never heard it before 
It sounds like old gospel music.


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> Deltadawn465 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, every time I see your name, the song starts running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry . Good song tho, huh? They still play it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and I can still sing every line of it!
Click to expand...


 Me too!!


----------



## Zamric

Kerryann said:


> I had never heard it before
> It sounds like old gospel music.



"Delta Dawn" I cant remember who originally wrote it and sang it but I remember it from the mid to late '70s... very catchy tune! Kinda Gospel maybe....


----------



## Kerryann

I love gospel music and old country music. I don't like new country music but I do like old music like Loretta Lynn


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard it before
> It sounds like old gospel music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Delta Dawn" I cant remember who originally wrote it and sang it but I remember it from the mid to late '70s... very catchy tune! Kinda Gospel maybe....
Click to expand...


I only recall Helen Reddy doing it.


----------



## Edna

Tanya Tucker, when she was just a young thing.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I love gospel music and old country music. I don't like new country music but I do like old music like Loretta Lynn



 I am about the opposite of you.


----------



## Zamric

Edna said:


> Tanya Tucker, when she was just a young thing.



I had to look back with Youtube but I found that tho I've heard the Tonya Tucker vertion alot.... I grew up with the Helen Reddy vertion from '73 (I think my dad had a big crush on Helen Reddy)


----------



## Jacqui

We'll give Tanya Tucker her turn too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SfcANH-9A


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui, 
Old country like Bob Wills?


----------



## Edna

Jacqui said:


> We'll give Tanya Tucker her turn too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SfcANH-9A



OK, well that's an older dressed-up-like-Peter-Pan Tanya. She was only 13 when she had her #1 with Delta Dawn.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> We'll give Tanya Tucker her turn too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SfcANH-9A



She has a lovely voice. I want the dress and boots too. The top would need an update but that's a hot outfit. 

Do you want to hear about the horror I am dealing with over here?  I had my echo-cardiogram today. The lady got lube all in my hair. Even better she couldn't get a picture of the hole in my heart so she called in my cardiologist who had me flopping around the table as he was trying to get the image my primary care doc wanted. He wasn't sure he got it so he called in the primary care doc who then also took a few more images. That's right.. and I was covered in that stupid lube all over and it was gross. There are good and bad things about having your doctors all in one office. I have washed my hair like three times and it's still oily. When I sat up even the primary care doc was like how did they get the lubricant up on your neck?? I told my primary care doc that he should just call in my ob and my ophthalmologist to round things out. Thank god I have a good sense of humor and can laugh at the craziness that heads my direction.
I am going to try dish soap so off I go


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is devise related. Portable devices seem to have the issues, and their desk bound relatives don't. Sounds like favoritism to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a desktop.
> 
> 
> How many pages does everyone else show? I'm on 837, and I've never been able to find an option to increase the post count per page. I can only find the option for thread count.
Click to expand...



I'm showing page 253 for this page. Go to your User CP. Click on Edit options. At the top right side it says "threads per page" I have mine set to 50 threads per page.


----------



## sibi

Either way, and either singer, I like the song. I do admit that when I first beard the song, I thought it was a gospel song too. 

Jacqui, should my husband email Josh about the lag problem? My husband thinks he knows what's causing the problem, and may be able to help fix it.


----------



## Yvonne G

I don't remember who asked, but the answer is, yes, Maggie's son's family lives in the same city as she is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Either way, and either singer, I like the song. I do admit that when I first beard the song, I thought it was a gospel song too.
> 
> Jacqui, should my husband email Josh about the lag problem? My husband thinks he knows what's causing the problem, and may be able to help fix it.



Would not hurt to try Sibi... and tell him thanks for trying!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 38278



That be purdy!


----------



## jaizei

emysemys said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is devise related. Portable devices seem to have the issues, and their desk bound relatives don't. Sounds like favoritism to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a desktop.
> 
> 
> How many pages does everyone else show? I'm on 837, and I've never been able to find an option to increase the post count per page. I can only find the option for thread count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm showing page 253 for this page. Go to your User CP. Click on Edit options. At the top right side it says "threads per page" I have mine set to 50 threads per page.
Click to expand...


I already have it at that setting. I haven't seen an option to change the number of posts per page. It is 15. I think it was 10 previously but Josh changed it to 15. I recall a thread where it was discussed.

I always assumed yours was different because you were a moderator.




Also, another workaround for those that don't like threaded mode: preview post. Quoting specific posts takes more work but it's easier to read the posts without a bunch of clicking.


----------



## Zamric

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll give Tanya Tucker her turn too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SfcANH-9A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a lovely voice. I want the dress and boots too. The top would need an update but that's a hot outfit.
> 
> Do you want to hear about the horror I am dealing with over here?  I had my echo-cardiogram today. The lady got lube all in my hair. Even better she couldn't get a picture of the hole in my heart so she called in my cardiologist who had me flopping around the table as he was trying to get the image my primary care doc wanted. He wasn't sure he got it so he called in the primary care doc who then also took a few more images. That's right.. and I was covered in that stupid lube all over and it was gross. There are good and bad things about having your doctors all in one office. I have washed my hair like three times and it's still oily. When I sat up even the primary care doc was like how did they get the lubricant up on your neck?? I told my primary care doc that he should just call in my ob and my ophthalmologist to round things out. Thank god I have a good sense of humor and can laugh at the craziness that heads my direction.
> I am going to try dish soap so off I go
Click to expand...


Dawn Dish Washing Liquid will do the trick! Even works to get transmission fluid out of ones hair! Just make sure to use a good conditioner afterward!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy, that's so beautiful! So peaceful looking.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 38278


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> Dawn Dish Washing Liquid will do the trick! Even works to get transmission fluid out of ones hair! Just make sure to use a good conditioner afterward!



Dawn the duct tape of soaps.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cameron:

It says "threads per page" but it really means POSTS per page. You don't have the option right at the top on the right side of the screen that is a pull down menu for "threads per page?"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Great pic Cowboy.


----------



## Yvonne G

For those of you who are having trouble getting the "chat" to load properly, how do you access it? I click on "view today's posts" then over on the right side of the screen I click on "last post"

That brings up the latest post in the thread. I have to scroll back up to read where I left off last time.


----------



## Zamric

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 38278



I 1st thought that was a "Delta Dawn", then discovered it was an "Oregon Dusk"!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

That's what I had off the front porch this evening.


----------



## Kerryann

Zamric said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll give Tanya Tucker her turn too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SfcANH-9A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a lovely voice. I want the dress and boots too. The top would need an update but that's a hot outfit.
> 
> Do you want to hear about the horror I am dealing with over here?  I had my echo-cardiogram today. The lady got lube all in my hair. Even better she couldn't get a picture of the hole in my heart so she called in my cardiologist who had me flopping around the table as he was trying to get the image my primary care doc wanted. He wasn't sure he got it so he called in the primary care doc who then also took a few more images. That's right.. and I was covered in that stupid lube all over and it was gross. There are good and bad things about having your doctors all in one office. I have washed my hair like three times and it's still oily. When I sat up even the primary care doc was like how did they get the lubricant up on your neck?? I told my primary care doc that he should just call in my ob and my ophthalmologist to round things out. Thank god I have a good sense of humor and can laugh at the craziness that heads my direction.
> I am going to try dish soap so off I go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dawn Dish Washing Liquid will do the trick! Even works to get transmission fluid out of ones hair! Just make sure to use a good conditioner afterward!
Click to expand...


It worked.  I have a leave in conditioner in. Yay..... dilemma is complete.

Beautiful picture Ken


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> For those of you who are having trouble getting the "chat" to load properly, how do you access it? I click on "view today's posts" then over on the right side of the screen I click on "last post"
> 
> That brings up the latest post in the thread. I have to scroll back up to read where I left off last time.



I click on "view today's post's" then I click on the last page showing for pretend chat.


----------



## sibi

Man, you are one with nature. What a view to have from your home!!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Now I cannot see any post's since Ken's #12615.


----------



## jaizei

emysemys said:


> Cameron:
> 
> It says "threads per page" but it really means POSTS per page. You don't have the option right at the top on the right side of the screen that is a pull down menu for "threads per page?"











emysemys said:


> For those of you who are having trouble getting the "chat" to load properly, how do you access it? I click on "view today's posts" then over on the right side of the screen I click on "last post"
> 
> That brings up the latest post in the thread. I have to scroll back up to read where I left off last time.



When a post is the first post on a new page, it isn't visible. Clicking 'last post' takes me to page 1. This happens until the sixth post on the new page, then they all become visible until another new page is created. I've been able to view posts by using threaded mode, and by using the 'preview post' feature.


----------



## sibi

Well, my husband sent an email to Josh about this posting lag problem. I hope that they can work it all out because I don't think it's a phone or computer use issue. Anyway, I hope something can be done real soon.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I don't remember who asked, but the answer is, yes, Maggie's son's family lives in the same city as she is.



I asked and that's good! I'd hate to think of her under the weather with only Bob and all her rescues to look after her.




jaizei said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameron:
> 
> It says "threads per page" but it really means POSTS per page. You don't have the option right at the top on the right side of the screen that is a pull down menu for "threads per page?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who are having trouble getting the "chat" to load properly, how do you access it? I click on "view today's posts" then over on the right side of the screen I click on "last post"
> 
> That brings up the latest post in the thread. I have to scroll back up to read where I left off last time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a post is the first post on a new page, it isn't visible. Clicking 'last post' takes me to page 1. This happens until the sixth post on the new page, then they all become visible until another new page is created. I've been able to view posts by using threaded mode, and by using the 'preview post' feature.
Click to expand...


This is exactly what happens to me except now the threaded post doesn't even bring me to the last post.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, my husband sent an email to Josh about this posting lag problem. I hope that they can work it all out because I don't think it's a phone or computer use issue. Anyway, I hope something can be done real soon.


Thanks!


----------



## sibi

You know, Kerryann, I had an echo-cardiogram done last week, and the gook stuff didn't get into my hair. What was the tech doing looking for valves and arteries in your hair?!? I mean, your head is your head, and your heart is in your chest--so, what gives? Or, did the doctors have a hand in on it? That would explain it going in your hair. I would have told them to be more careful with that stuff next time. Glad to hear you got the stuff out of your hair I can totally relate. I hate the feel of that stuff still on you afterward.



Kerryann said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll give Tanya Tucker her turn too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SfcANH-9A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a lovely voice. I want the dress and boots too. The top would need an update but that's a hot outfit.
> 
> Do you want to hear about the horror I am dealing with over here?  I had my echo-cardiogram today. The lady got lube all in my hair. Even better she couldn't get a picture of the hole in my heart so she called in my cardiologist who had me flopping around the table as he was trying to get the image my primary care doc wanted. He wasn't sure he got it so he called in the primary care doc who then also took a few more images. That's right.. and I was covered in that stupid lube all over and it was gross. There are good and bad things about having your doctors all in one office. I have washed my hair like three times and it's still oily. When I sat up even the primary care doc was like how did they get the lubricant up on your neck?? I told my primary care doc that he should just call in my ob and my ophthalmologist to round things out. Thank god I have a good sense of humor and can laugh at the craziness that heads my direction.
> I am going to try dish soap so off I go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dawn Dish Washing Liquid will do the trick! Even works to get transmission fluid out of ones hair! Just make sure to use a good conditioner afterward!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked.  I have a leave in conditioner in. Yay..... dilemma is complete.
> 
> Beautiful picture Ken
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

I can see replies but can't see them


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I can see replies but can't see them



*Hands over a pair of glasses* Does that help?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> You know, Kerryann, I had an echo-cardiogram done last week, and the gook stuff didn't get into my hair. What was the tech doing looking for valves and arteries in your hair?!? I mean, your head is your head, and your heart is in your chest--so, what gives? Or, did the doctors have a hand in on it? That would explain it going in your hair. I would have told them to be more careful with that stuff next time. Glad to hear you got the stuff out of your hair I can totally relate. I hate the feel of that stuff still on you afterward.



My hair is to my waist but I have had a bunch of these. None were quite so messy. I had put my hair under me but when she had me roll I think she got the stuff in my hair then. She also was trying to get a pic of the hole in my heart so she was trying angles I have never had a tech ultrasound before. At one point I thought I was going to pass out from holding my breath. Of you have had it before normally they just wipe off me with a hand towel. When I sat up my doc was like just use the gown.. That towel won't be enough! Ha 




Jacqui said:


> *Hands over a pair of glasses* Does that help?



Thanks 
In the app I went to current, my posts, participate, and then I could see them.


I lied, I went to profile. Posts by user, participated.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. Did we hit our post count limit?


----------



## Jacqui

Nopers, no where near it. I hope Josh and Sibi's hubby can come up with a solution to our problem.

Cold here this am at 12 and wind chill of 0. Does not make me want to get out of my bed and take dogs for a walk.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Nopers, no where near it. I hope Josh and Sibi's hubby can come up with a solution to our problem.
> 
> Cold here this am at 12 and wind chill of 0. Does not make me want to get out of my bed and take dogs for a walk.



I vote no.. the dogs can hold it for a bit longer.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The sun got my hopes up this morning. It's freezing and windy. But, I am already half way through my to do list. I ordered a dumpster and am going to pick a neutral color for my living room and I am cleaning the laundry room and closets and parking things in rubbermaide bins. I am seeing the house tonight and talking over options with my realtor. We got pre- qualified to carry both mrtge but of course we really do not want to do that! So things are moving along. 

I am waiting to hear if the schools Voag dept. will take the torts. If not I am totally out of ideas for them. 

Oh & Good Morning everyone


----------



## Kerryann

Poor sibi, I just sent her like 12 million questions


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm having a hard time waiting for my FedEx delivery this am. Like, I don't even want to leave the living room because my freaked out brain is suggesting that I might not hear the truck, or Ava barking her fool head off. Neither are valid concerns but...can't be too safe,right? I've made sure the gate at the road is open. 40 miles away! I feel like I'm in high school waiting for prom, and that real cute girl will be my date! Hopefully, Buckwheat, my male pancake will feel the same as me when he meets her!




Kerryann said:


> Poor sibi, I just sent her like 12 million questions



Concerning goo?


----------



## Yvonne G

Hello all! Gonna be a cold and rainy day here today. I guess that means housework. Damn! Or...maybe I'll sit by the wood stove and read a book. I downloaded three Jonathan Kellerman books onto my Kindle a couple days ago.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> Hello all! Gonna be a cold and rainy day here today. I guess that means housework. Damn! Or...maybe I'll sit by the wood stove and read a book. I downloaded three Jonathan Kellerman books onto my Kindle a couple days ago.



I vote for the book and fire! 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> The sun got my hopes up this morning. It's freezing and windy. But, I am already half way through my to do list. I ordered a dumpster and am going to pick a neutral color for my living room and I am cleaning the laundry room and closets and parking things in rubbermaide bins. I am seeing the house tonight and talking over options with my realtor. We got pre- qualified to carry both mrtge but of course we really do not want to do that! So things are moving along.
> 
> I am waiting to hear if the schools Voag dept. will take the torts. If not I am totally out of ideas for them.
> 
> Oh & Good Morning everyone



Yippy!! You are making great progress!! With luck, you may be able to move the tortoises to the new house while selling the old one.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm having a hard time waiting for my FedEx delivery this am. Like, I don't even want to leave the living room because my freaked out brain is suggesting that I might not hear the truck, or Ava barking her fool head off. Neither are valid concerns but...can't be too safe,right? I've made sure the gate at the road is open. 40 miles away! I feel like I'm in high school waiting for prom, and that real cute girl will be my date! Hopefully, Buckwheat, my male pancake will feel the same as me when he meets her!



The clock hands just never seem to move forward either do they?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yvonne, have you read, â€Confessions of a Turtle Lovers Wife" by Anita Salzburg, yet?


Jacqui, thanks, now I've looked at the clock 3x's


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne, have you read, â€Confessions of a Turtle Lovers Wife" by Anita Salzburg, yet?
> 
> 
> Jacqui, thanks, now I've looked at the clock 3x's





Im reading it now. I love it. it makes me feel normal and also not quite as extreme as some.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm having a hard time waiting for my FedEx delivery this am. Like, I don't even want to leave the living room because my freaked out brain is suggesting that I might not hear the truck, or Ava barking her fool head off. Neither are valid concerns but...can't be too safe,right? I've made sure the gate at the road is open. 40 miles away! I feel like I'm in high school waiting for prom, and that real cute girl will be my date! Hopefully, Buckwheat, my male pancake will feel the same as me when he meets her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor sibi, I just sent her like 12 million questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning goo?
Click to expand...




Oh the anticipation... I am excited for you 
I was asking her questions about her Israel trip pictures.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@ Cowboy Ken, I hate waiting!! My fed ex deliveries usually come by 10 here. Have you checked tracking?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs.C., almost makes you think you've come up short because you have no turtle tanks on the kitchen counter, right?


Tracking shows 40 miles away, me too, usually by 10:00.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs.C., almost makes you think you've come up short because you have no turtle tanks on the kitchen counter, right?


Or a Milk snake living in the pantry to keep mice down!!
I did see a house with these ostentatious bowl sinks, where it looks like a granite bowl is sitting on the counter under the faucet and I thought that would be a great place to soak Leia and Chewy!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs.C., almost makes you think you've come up short because you have no turtle tanks on the kitchen counter, right?
> 
> 
> Tracking shows 40 miles away, me too, usually by 10:00.





How soon after do we get to find out if she is gravid? Is it good egg laying conditions there?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, is she there yet??

Here deliveries don't arrive usually until between 4-5 pm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dang it! I've lost post continuity again. Jacqui, you make me laugh!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Dang it! I've lost post continuity again. Jacqui, you make me laugh!



Dont use the app. just www.tortoiseforum.org from the browser on your phone. That is how I have been getting in lately and it helps.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thank you! It worked! As far as the gravid part, I've been told that I shouldn't risk an X-ray so I'll just see what she wants to eat and kind of take it from there. You know, if she wants Cheetos and chocolate ice cream that might be a tip!


Delivery times vary here based off how many deliveries are going out. We live far enough out we almost considered a special trip.


----------



## Jacqui

I'd rather have popcorn in my ice cream.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just did the tracking thingie and its a little closer.


----------



## pdrobber

Yay I decided to try to get out and see if I'm well enough to go out and about...walked around the neighborhood without sweating up, getting the chills, feeling dizzy or lightheaded or nauseous. Called my boss and said I'll come back in starting Friday.  getting better


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh man, Peter just posted and I cannot see it!!


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> Yay I decided to try to get out and see if I'm well enough to go out and about...walked around the neighborhood without sweating up, getting the chills, feeling dizzy or lightheaded or nauseous. Called my boss and said I'll come back in starting Friday.  getting better



Great news!!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.C., almost makes you think you've come up short because you have no turtle tanks on the kitchen counter, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Or a Milk snake living in the pantry to keep mice down!!
> I did see a house with these ostentatious bowl sinks, where it looks like a granite bowl is sitting on the counter under the faucet and I thought that would be a great place to soak Leia and Chewy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.C., almost makes you think you've come up short because you have no turtle tanks on the kitchen counter, right?
> 
> 
> Tracking shows 40 miles away, me too, usually by 10:00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How soon after do we get to find out if she is gravid? Is it good egg laying conditions there?
Click to expand...





hmm that is a good point. I almost did those when I remodeled my house but I was too worried that they would only be in style for a few years. I went with ceramic bowls under the granite. 
wait, I am not soaking a tortoise in a sink... they go poopies in their bath water. eek


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> wait, I am not soaking a tortoise in a sink... they go poopies in their bath water. eek



 Sometimes you break me up!  If have to agree, no matter how wel the sink gets cleaned and disinfected, I would still always think yuck! Reminds me of a friend of mine who ran a dog kennel. They fed the dogs in those metal bowls and she said she had problems going to people's homes who used those kinds of bowls for mixing things up. 


Ken, is she there yet????


----------



## Kerryann

pdrobber said:


> Yay I decided to try to get out and see if I'm well enough to go out and about...walked around the neighborhood without sweating up, getting the chills, feeling dizzy or lightheaded or nauseous. Called my boss and said I'll come back in starting Friday.  getting better



Yay


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> Yay I decided to try to get out and see if I'm well enough to go out and about...walked around the neighborhood without sweating up, getting the chills, feeling dizzy or lightheaded or nauseous. Called my boss and said I'll come back in starting Friday.  getting better



Oh good, I am so glad! You and Ken had the flu at the same time. on opposite side of the country.




Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.C., almost makes you think you've come up short because you have no turtle tanks on the kitchen counter, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Or a Milk snake living in the pantry to keep mice down!!
> I did see a house with these ostentatious bowl sinks, where it looks like a granite bowl is sitting on the counter under the faucet and I thought that would be a great place to soak Leia and Chewy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.C., almost makes you think you've come up short because you have no turtle tanks on the kitchen counter, right?
> 
> 
> Tracking shows 40 miles away, me too, usually by 10:00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How soon after do we get to find out if she is gravid? Is it good egg laying conditions there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm that is a good point. I almost did those when I remodeled my house but I was too worried that they would only be in style for a few years. I went with ceramic bowls under the granite.
> wait, I am not soaking a tortoise in a sink... they go poopies in their bath water. eek
Click to expand...




I was thinking that was the only thing they would be good for. This whole house was so gaudy and of course it was a foreclosure, it looked like it was straight out of a "Soprano's" episode. I just want timeless and easy to maintain. I have been slacking all afternoon I have to get moving or I will never move, haha!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I have one of those apple product photo streams for my tortoises. I posted a picture just now of my baby Sulcata, now known as,â€Little Ricky" and Karen, bless her heart, thought it was my new pancake! She said, â€she's pretty and she's eating already!" Karen is so damn cute!
Peter, pace yourself. I just knew I was doing better and over did it Saturday, then ended up sleeping most of Sunday! With no football, Sunday was productive!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, I am not soaking a tortoise in a sink... they go poopies in their bath water. eek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you break me up!  If have to agree, no matter how wel the sink gets cleaned and disinfected, I would still always think yuck! Reminds me of a friend of mine who ran a dog kennel. They fed the dogs in those metal bowls and she said she had problems going to people's homes who used those kinds of bowls for mixing things up.
> 
> 
> Ken, is she there yet????
Click to expand...




I know, you can sanitize everything but your memory. I can't imagine dealing with a sink after the huge nasty stinky poo henry left in his bath bowl last week. ugh........ the smell is like still in my nose it was so bad.  It was right after I got back from vacation and it was like he saved up his poop while I was gone as a welcome home gift. 
I got this tank top yesterday at walmart after my doctors appointment for 2 dollars. Everyone has complimented me on it today. I love a good bargain. I also love the look on their face when I am like this old thing.. I got it at walmart for 2 dollars... haha... I got two tank tops there for 2 dollars each. This one has butterflies on it and the other is a floral. In style mag said that florals and patterns are in for spring. I have updated my wardrobe with the latest style for 4 dollars...


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann is our fashion diva!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann is our fashion diva!



I am not yet willing to accept my age 
Probably because I married a youngin


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I was so confused thinking "tank top" was a top for a tank. How are you wearing a tank top in winter? I am still wearing three layers under my jacket!!


----------



## theelectraco

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I was so confused thinking "tank top" was a top for a tank. How are you wearing a tank top in winter? I am still wearing three layers under my jacket!!



I also had to re read it lol. Was thinking man that's a deal I need to see what she's talking about haha


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I was so confused thinking "tank top" was a top for a tank. How are you wearing a tank top in winter? I am still wearing three layers under my jacket!!



I have it under my blazer. I am the layering queen. I can add more or strip down in case I need to run around or climb under/over anything. It would be a really cute outfit if my jeans didn't keep trying to slip off my rear ... I want it to get warm enough to wear skirts  
I have to show off my office tortoises.
I got the glass one from my hubs for xmas. I have a bigger one just like him at home 





I got this little monkey from my secret santa.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In still waiting. Mrs. C. Is very funny. I knew right away what you meant by tank top. I do agree and join in with her question concerning how you are doing this in this season.


----------



## Kerryann

theelectraco said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was so confused thinking "tank top" was a top for a tank. How are you wearing a tank top in winter? I am still wearing three layers under my jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had to re read it lol. Was thinking man that's a deal I need to see what she's talking about haha
Click to expand...


Ha  I wear tank tops all year round.  I usually have one on either over or under a long sleeve top, cardigan, or blazer in the winter. 

Now I wish I had a whole tank. My pc is dying at work.  I spent my last half an hour backing up all of my stuff for when it finally bids adieu.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In still waiting. Mrs. C. Is very funny. I knew right away what you meant by tank top. I do agree and join in with her question concerning how you are doing this in this season.



Very cute tort's Kerryann

Omg I can't stand the waiting Ken! I am going to fly to the FedEx headquarters in Oregon, track down the truck it is on, hijack it and personally drive her to your house!!! As soon as I find my keys!!


----------



## Jacqui

WHAT! Still no tortoise? Maybe they are really sending her to me!


----------



## Kerryann

I am not seeing updates on any of my devices in any viewing mode.  Did Ken get his pancake lady yet?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> I am not seeing updates on any of my devices in any viewing mode.  Did Ken get his pancake lady yet?



No, you need to switch to "threaded" view. I hope you can see this.


----------



## Kerryann

Now I see it... I see what this is doing.. forcing us all to be EXTRA chatty..




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not seeing updates on any of my devices in any viewing mode.  Did Ken get his pancake lady yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need to switch to "threaded" view. I hope you can see this.
Click to expand...


That doesn't always work for me  Sometimes I can see the replies and sometimes I can see in my phone or tablet app a partial reply from someone but it doesn't show up in threaded. 




Jacqui said:


> WHAT! Still no tortoise? Maybe they are really sending her to me!



Or me.. I have a home for a lovely pancake


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Yep, I think it is about 5 posts and then once you reach the 6th everything comes in view. BTW- I did not figure that out on my own, Cameron said it and I used my kindergarten math skills to count post's and he was right. 
By all I have to finish dinner. I have been hanging on here all day waiting for Kens pancake! I need friends!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know what this meansâ€¦right?







Fine! Here she is;


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I need friends!!



 What are we? 


Ken she is pretty! Well worth the wait.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

[QUOTE="CtTortoiseMom" I need friends!![/QUOTE]
Hey!


Need friendsâ€¦geesh!


----------



## Deltadawn465

Jacqui said:


> What are we?
> 
> 
> Ken she is pretty! Well worth the wait.





Very nice, Ken! Hope my posting doesn t get everyone singing again .


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oops sorry, that came out wrong!! I meant besides you all, otherwise I just stare at a screen all day waiting for a tortoise to be delivered in Oregon.

Congrats Ken!! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Kerryann

She is gorgeous.  I am officially jealous 
Was she hungry and in need of a soaking. She needs to clean up before she meets her new boyfriend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She crapped all over herself during her travels. I briefly cleaned her up. She's warming up now. I didn't soak her, she was soaked before packing and was only on the road 19hours. Thanks all.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> She crapped all over herself during her travels. I briefly cleaned her up. She's warming up now. I didn't soak her, she was soaked before packing and was only on the road 19hours. Thanks all.



Aww it looks like she was tightly packed in and didn't have a separate potty car for her trip


----------



## Yvonne G

Very pretty tortoise! I love their shell colors.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> She crapped all over herself during her travels. I briefly cleaned her up. She's warming up now. I didn't soak her, she was soaked before packing and was only on the road 19hours. Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww it looks like she was tightly packed in and didn't have a separate potty car for her trip
Click to expand...


They would have stopped and let her go to the restroom, but she never raised her hand.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

For the hobbyist crowd, I guess she has too much yellow. So that would make the male prettier or â€œmetro-sexual". Sibi already said she wants on of the youngins so if hobbyist don't like em, what do I care?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For the hobbyist crowd, I guess she has too much yellow. So that would make the male prettier or â€œmetro-sexual". Sibi already said she wants on of the youngins so if hobbyist don't like em, what do I care?



What about me  I want one too. My husband says no so far but I'm working on that.
It was easier getting what I wanted when I owned his soul 




Jacqui said:


> They would have stopped and let her go to the restroom, but she never raised her hand.



She was scared maybe. She thought she was being kidnapped.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> It was easier getting what I wanted when I owned his soul



Sometimes I just want to make comments.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was easier getting what I wanted when I owned his soul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I just want to make comments.
Click to expand...


I am not ever offended. 
That was our joke when I was paying for his schooling.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The FedEx guy said he wanted to let her out to relieve herself properly but he knew I/we were too impatient for that. 
Is everyone else as appalled as I am that Mrs. C. doesn't consider us her friends? Of all the nerve!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is everyone else as appalled as I am that Mrs. C. doesn't consider us her friends? Of all the nerve!



Appalled, no just broken hearted. She was going to go see the house tonight wasn't she? Hopes she takes picturs for us... even if we are not her friends.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone else as appalled as I am that Mrs. C. doesn't consider us her friends? Of all the nerve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appalled, no just broken hearted. She was going to go see the house tonight wasn't she? Hopes she takes picturs for us... even if we are not her friends.
Click to expand...


Ohh I want to see pictures too  I hope she can get it.


----------



## sibi

Oh what a beautiful girl!!, Congrats Ken, she was worth the wait! So, Erin says we are not real friends. Well, we need to be mindful that this is "Pretend Chat," after all. So, whatever she said, it's just pretend guys. She didn't mean it. Well, we haven't heard back from Josh yet. He knows we're having this problem, yes? We'll just have to sit and wait. Omg, Kerryann, it may just be worthwhile to just go and visit you to go over the 3 albums rather than to answer alllllll those questions  No, really, I'll get to it sooner or later. I'll give you all your answers because I love going over those pics. I truly loved Israel!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It's ok to hope for good things for people even if they don't think your their friend, right?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's ok to hope for good things for people even if they don't think your their friend, right?



I hope and pray good things for all of gods creatures. I am not a religious person but I think only good things can come from putting positive thoughts out into the world. 
I hope she gets this house if it's what she wants


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It's ok to hope for good things for people even if they don't think your their friend, right?



Yep, besides even if she doesn't think we are her friends *sob*, we still think of her as our friend.


(think she is starting to feel bad yet?) We love you Erin!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok to hope for good things for people even if they don't think your their friend, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, besides even if she doesn't think we are her friends *sob*, we still think of her as our friend.
> 
> 
> (think she is starting to feel bad yet?) We love you Erin!
Click to expand...


She will only feel guilty if she doesn't bring us back snappies of the dream house.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> She will only feel guilty if she doesn't bring us back snappies of the dream house.



Guilty? More like she will know she is in the doghouse between no pictures and ummm lacking "friends".


----------



## Kerryann

She's been MIA a long time. Doors this mean good things.... Today is a day of anxiety. First waiting on Kens new lady friend now disappearing and unfriending Erin. 


Does not doors.. Thou they were a good band


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'm posting to get us to the next page so I can catch up with the thread.


----------



## sibi

Com'on post already


Hey, how did that happen? Cowboy posted before me


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Com'on post already
> 
> 
> Hey, how did that happen? Cowboy posted before me





Magic!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Com'on post already
> 
> 
> Hey, how did that happen? Cowboy posted before me





How did what happen? Did your hubby talk to Josh?


----------



## jaizei

For those having problems: is it just this thread or is it happening in others as well?

For me it was limited to just this thread but now it is happening in the evolution thread as well.


----------



## Jacqui

I have my venison thawing for the chili I am making tomorrow while the snow blows around me. Actually the snow has already started. I felt bad when I chase the two 'possoms off the front porch and the catfood.  I am a mean woman. 




jaizei said:


> For those having problems: is it just this thread or is it happening in others as well?
> 
> For me it was limited to just this thread but now it is happening in the evolution thread as well.



This is the only one I knew of.


----------



## sibi

Not that I know of, but, he is doing something tonight or tomorrow. The forum will be down for a couple of hours. I think he's trying to get mobile phones to respond better with the server. But, what we need a more efficient means to use and display posts. 



Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Com'on post already
> 
> 
> Hey, how did that happen? Cowboy posted before me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did what happen? Did your hubby talk to Josh?
Click to expand...





Hey Jacqui, how would that taste? I hadn't eaten venison in years. But, I never had chili with venison. Use some of that frigid air there to freeze me some and FX it to me Hahaha.


Jacqui said:


> I have my venison thawing for the chili I am making tomorrow while the snow blows around me. Actually the snow has already started. I felt bad when I chase the two 'possoms off the front porch and the catfood.  I am a mean woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those having problems: is it just this thread or is it happening in others as well?
> 
> For me it was limited to just this thread but now it is happening in the evolution thread as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only one I knew of.
Click to expand...





Hey, better get in what you want to say. We only have 5 more post before it starts stalling again. It may take an hour for the next response to show up.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I have my venison thawing for the chili I am making tomorrow while the snow blows around me. Actually the snow has already started. I felt bad when I chase the two 'possoms off the front porch and the catfood.  I am a mean woman.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only one I knew of.





Mike made this girl that we know who feeds stay cats a cat house. It became a possum house. Aren't you scared of them?


----------



## sibi

Possums can be mean and vicious. I saw on t.v. once that a bunch of possums moved into a lady's attic and it was hell to get rid of them. Gook was seeping down the wall of her son's bedroom. 


Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my venison thawing for the chili I am making tomorrow while the snow blows around me. Actually the snow has already started. I felt bad when I chase the two 'possoms off the front porch and the catfood.  I am a mean woman.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only one I knew of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike made this girl that we know who feeds stay cats a cat house. It became a possum house. Aren't you scared of them?
Click to expand...




Only three more posts, and we can call it a night.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey a Portland chef has won the title of the nations sexiest chef. Here is a link to the article; http://m.eater.com/archives/2013/02/20/eaters-hottest-chef-in-america-2013-is-pascal-sauton.php

Have fun.


----------



## sibi

I hope his food looks better than he does! lol But, it's nice to know he's from Portland, ay?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey a Portland chef has won the title of the nations sexiest chef. Here is a link to the article; http://m.eater.com/archives/2013/02/20/eaters-hottest-chef-in-america-2013-is-pascal-sauton.php
> 
> Have fun.



You know Ken, my son, who works for Homeland Security, always says he wants to move and live in Portland. How about that?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey a Portland chef has won the title of the nations sexiest chef. Here is a link to the article; http://m.eater.com/archives/2013/02/20/eaters-hottest-chef-in-america-2013-is-pascal-sauton.php
> 
> Have fun.



That was not what I expected
It's cool that your soon does that job


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi FRIENDS, jeez you are all really good at guilt trips!! My dream house is not as great as I thought but the realtor said that what I need fixed would be great bargaining chips in lowering the price. We trudged in two feet of snow in the dark with flash light's to see the pool and it was completely trashed. They stopped using it four years ago and just never covered it, so now I have to get that inspected and see what it will take to fix it or I will fill it. 

Ken how is your new girl? Is she settling in?


----------



## sibi

I didn't know that Ken had a son who was a chef.



Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey a Portland chef has won the title of the nations sexiest chef. Here is a link to the article; http://m.eater.com/archives/2013/02/20/eaters-hottest-chef-in-america-2013-is-pascal-sauton.php
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was not what I expected
> It's cool that your soon does that job
Click to expand...



Now, we wait for an hour...if any will still be around.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Posting...


Jacqui, how do you get your Venison? Does Jeff hunt or can you buy it locally?


----------



## sibi

there has to be about 6 posts before the next page shows. So, I posted before, then Erin, then me again. We need three more although you all can't see this. poop!!! My mistake...I think this thread is screwing with me


----------



## jaizei

five


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Posting to help page come in to view...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> there has to be about 6 posts before the next page shows. So, I posted before, then Erin, then me again. We need three more although you all can't see this. poop!!! My mistake...I think this thread is screwing with me



I'm off to bed but here's an extra post


----------



## sibi

I'm exited for you Erin. I hope you can get the house for a song and a dance especially if the pool is trashed. You know, they will either have to get that fixed or it will have to be filled in completely in order to get the house insured for a new buyer.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I always heard to never trust a skinny chef. Yet I think I cook very good, and when we go out for dinner, if I'm impressed with the food, I give a separate tip for the chef. 
I haven't disturbed the pancake love shack. They both checked each other out then went into hiding. Hoping for a good viewing tomorrow. 
If the pool doesn't work out for humans maybe a cement pond is in your future.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I hope it is a pretty easy fix because it has a nice pool house and is completely fenced in, which is a state reg. so if we had to get it filled in we would also have to take down the fence and pool house, which is a pain. It was the land and natural brook that made me want it. It is a contemporary home with a lot of built ins that are cool and a wood burning stove which delights the prepper in me. But I am going to see what else is out there too. 

Btw- thanks to all of you who wanted me to get the house. That was really nice!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

More than that, Mrs C. We just wanted to be your friends. Isn't it like 1:00 am for you?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> More than that, Mrs C. We just wanted to be your friends. Isn't it like 1:00 am for you?



No it is 11:11 make a wish...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oh yeah. Using the amazing science of mathematics I see that now.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Hey Jacqui, how would that taste? I hadn't eaten venison in years. But, I never had chili with venison. Use some of that frigid air there to freeze me some and FX it to me Hahaha.



Actually venison is really great in tacos, this is my first time using it in chili. With tacos it takes in the seasoning well and lacks that grease you get with hamburger. This is one of the packages my ex was given a year ago. He gave me some at the time, which I used up. A couple of months ago, he mentioned his friend had asked if he wanted some this year and he said no (idiot!), then he offered me some of what he had left. I decided tomorrow was a special time, so I brought a package out.




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my venison thawing for the chili I am making tomorrow while the snow blows around me. Actually the snow has already started. I felt bad when I chase the two 'possoms off the front porch and the catfood.  I am a mean woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike made this girl that we know who feeds stay cats a cat house. It became a possum house. Aren't you scared of them?
Click to expand...


Not at all. My son Josh hates them since he blames them for killing his chickens when he was younger. If Josh were here, they would be gone.




Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey a Portland chef has won the title of the nations sexiest chef. Here is a link to the article; http://m.eater.com/archives/2013/02/20/eaters-hottest-chef-in-america-2013-is-pascal-sauton.php
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was not what I expected
Click to expand...


 Me either! 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Posting...
> 
> 
> Jacqui, how do you get your Venison? Does Jeff hunt or can you buy it locally?





My ex works with a guy and his son who go hunting all the time. The kid's wife does too. If I am home during hunting season and have the money to dress one, they always give me a deer. The son now does his own processing of the meat, which is why my ex gets the packaged stuff. Next year I plan to have a freezer and about $200 to spare for a deer. I usually also get the jerky made out of some of it.

Jeff does not hunt. He would fish, if he ever had time.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> More than that, Mrs C. We just wanted to be your friends. am for you?



Yeppers!


Ken did I read right, you put the new female in with your old male?


Erin, didn't you expect at the price your dream home would need some repairs? I think that fixing up a house it what really makes it a home.


----------



## pdrobber

anyone hear or see on the NY local news about the 15 year old Long Island kid who went on the high school band trip to Los Angeles area and died? Band left on the last day to come back to NY and he was too sick to get on the plane. He was in the hospital with a fever and possibly pneumonia details aren't clear...he was from my home town. Was in my boy scout troop when I got Eagle and finished.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann bid us good night about an hour ago, but Cowboy, Erin, and I are still here. I bet the venison is really good in tacos. I'll just have to dream about it. Erin, maybe you can still get the house insured with the messed up pool so long as there's a fence around it. Any inspection will reveal the pool's faults, but who know, maybe the mortgage company won't make a big stink about it. Hope all goes well for you on that. Sounds lovely. In NJ, when I lived in Ramsey, my house was on a dead end street, and at the end of that street was a babbling brook with fish and turtles. In fact, that's where I found the reeves turtle that I've had for the past 25 years. In the winter, it was like a winter wonderland...something you see on a postcard or storybook. I missed it. But not the winters.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes. New with old. I've known and trusted the seller for probably 20 yrs now. I know his husbandry habits and all. She's clean. In this case, I'm not worried. But thank you for your concerns.


----------



## sibi

Wow, no I didn't hear. We don't get NY new here in Florida until it's a mass killing or something. But, I so sorry to hear when anyone dies, especially a kid. Did anyone you know know this kid? It's a mystery how that just happened. Was it the flu. I heard that the flu was really dangerous and has killed a few weeks ago. 



pdrobber said:


> anyone hear or see on the NY local news about the 15 year old Long Island kid who went on the high school band trip to Los Angeles area and died? Band left on the last day to come back to NY and he was too sick to get on the plane. He was in the hospital with a fever and possibly pneumonia details aren't clear...he was from my home town. Was in my boy scout troop when I got Eagle and finished.




Well, I guess we're at that cycle again. Here's my post to get to the next page.


----------



## pdrobber

i don't get the posting lag thing still lol.


----------



## sibi

I wonder where we are on posts. With just a couple more, we can turn the page.


----------



## jaizei

*Abracadabra*


----------



## Jacqui

pdrobber said:


> anyone hear or see on the NY local news about the 15 year old Long Island kid who went on the high school band trip to Los Angeles area and died? Band left on the last day to come back to NY and he was too sick to get on the plane. He was in the hospital with a fever and possibly pneumonia details aren't clear...he was from my home town. Was in my boy scout troop when I got Eagle and finished.



I hadn't heard about it. Sure hope his family made it to the hospital in time to be with him at the end. 




jaizei said:


> *Abracadabra*


----------



## sibi

Well, that did it!!!  And for the first time in a long time, I'm going to bed early. So, good night everyone. I'll see you in the a.m.


jaizei said:


> *Abracadabra*


----------



## pdrobber

I don't know anyone that was friends with him but I recognized his picture, had been around him when I still lived there and was in high school.

On another note, roommate stress. Not sure if I've vented about her before. We only have 3 months left on our lease but it will definitely be a test for me. She's intolerable. I probably won't ever have to deal with someone so inconsiderate, rude, obnoxious, disgusting, unclean, vulgar, selfish, fake, immature, loud, infuriating and all around horrible again in my life after this thing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Peter, that's was a wonderful vent! Do you mind me stealing it? That was pure poetry!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yea hawâ€¦good times at the circle double k ranch! Ava got to find her first skunk. I stink the house stinks and the best place to bathe her was the walk in shower off the master bedroom. I really didn't notice cause of this crap that's been camped out in my sinuses, but Karen certainly did. Dawn dish detergent, baking soda, and hydrogen peroxide may have cleaned her up, but I can't tell and Karen tells me to stay away from her. What a fun night.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> anyone hear or see on the NY local news about the 15 year old Long Island kid who went on the high school band trip to Los Angeles area and died? Band left on the last day to come back to NY and he was too sick to get on the plane. He was in the hospital with a fever and possibly pneumonia details aren't clear...he was from my home town. Was in my boy scout troop when I got Eagle and finished.



Oh no, I didn't see that. That is so sad, he was so young.




pdrobber said:


> I don't know anyone that was friends with him but I recognized his picture, had been around him when I still lived there and was in high school.
> 
> On another note, roommate stress. Not sure if I've vented about her before. We only have 3 months left on our lease but it will definitely be a test for me. She's intolerable. I probably won't ever have to deal with someone so inconsiderate, rude, obnoxious, disgusting, unclean, vulgar, selfish, fake, immature, loud, infuriating and all around horrible again in my life after this thing.



That stinks Peter!! How long has she been your roommate?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yea hawâ€¦good times at the circle double k ranch! Ava got to find her first skunk. I stink the house stinks and the best place to bathe her was the walk in shower off the master bedroom. I really didn't notice cause of this crap that's been camped out in my sinuses, but Karen certainly did. Dawn dish detergent, baking soda, and hydrogen peroxide may have cleaned her up, but I can't tell and Karen tells me to stay away from her. What a fun night.



Oh no!! Good thing you can't smell it!


----------



## pdrobber

I could go on and on about this one...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Kerryann bid us good night about an hour ago, but Cowboy, Erin, and I are still here. I bet the venison is really good in tacos. I'll just have to dream about it. Erin, maybe you can still get the house insured with the messed up pool so long as there's a fence around it. Any inspection will reveal the pool's faults, but who know, maybe the mortgage company won't make a big stink about it. Hope all goes well for you on that. Sounds lovely. In NJ, when I lived in Ramsey, my house was on a dead end street, and at the end of that street was a babbling brook with fish and turtles. In fact, that's where I found the reeves turtle that I've had for the past 25 years. In the winter, it was like a winter wonderland...something you see on a postcard or storybook. I missed it. But not the winters.



Yes, I just felt a little defeated last night but I have since found out that the roof and furnace are only fifteen years old. So really, the only glaringly obvious issues is the pool and the driveway needs to be repaved. I need to go back in the daylight. I will take pictures for you all. Oh yeah & good morni g TFO!!!


----------



## pdrobber

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That stinks Peter!! How long has she been your roommate?



Since June, so we're in month 9. Months 10, 11 and 12 to go, hopefully if I move out, month 12 I will have two places, to move stuff over throughout the month and be able to escape her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

pdrobber said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks Peter!! How long has she been your roommate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since June, so we're in month 9. Months 10, 11 and 12 to go, hopefully if I move out, month 12 I will have two places, to move stuff over throughout the month and be able to escape her.
Click to expand...

In the meantime we can help you plan little things that drive her crazy. Payback, not mature but totally worth it!!


----------



## Kerryann

Goood morning. 

Erin can they inspect the pool during winter? 

I am super crabby this morning for no reason that makes any sense. I know this is just a woman/cycle thing but I have been eating less than 1k calories a day and was losing weight like crazy but today I was up 2lbs. I am so unhappy about it.  I know it's probably water weight and hormonal stuff but I am miserable about it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Can't see posts, I have a terrible headache today and I woke up with teeth dust in my mouth from grinding my teeth in my sleep. I am supposed to sleep with a mouth guard when I am stressed. Between the socks over my medicated hands and my mouth guard, rob is one lucky guy, haha!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Can't see posts, I have a terrible headache today and I woke up with teeth dust in my mouth from grinding my teeth in my sleep. I am supposed to sleep with a mouth guard when I am stressed. Between the socks over my medicated hands and my mouth guard, rob is one lucky guy, haha!!



Yes he is. Hope the headache goes away quickly for you. 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yea hawâ€¦good times at the circle double k ranch! Ava got to find her first skunk. I stink the house stinks and the best place to bathe her was the walk in shower off the master bedroom. I really didn't notice cause of this crap that's been camped out in my sinuses, but Karen certainly did. Dawn dish detergent, baking soda, and hydrogen peroxide may have cleaned her up, but I can't tell and Karen tells me to stay away from her. What a fun night.



 That is a fear I have.  Ava was just wanting to get your attention back from that "other female" (you know that that shelled thing). Poor Ava.


----------



## Kerryann

Headaches are the worst  I am so sorry. I hope you get feeling better quickly.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Headaches are the worst  I am so sorry. I hope you get feeling better quickly.



Are you getting less crabby? Or should I still stand clear?


----------



## Kerryann

What did you do to your hands? I must have missed it with all of the lag. 

I am dealing with some odd crap today. I was spending some QT in the mens bathroom with a male employee.. while that sounds horrible it truly is horrible. We were trying to figure out who tagged the mens bathroom. Ugh.. security drama...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> What did you do to your hands? I must have missed it with all of the lag.
> 
> I am dealing with some odd crap today. I was spending some QT in the mens bathroom with a male employee.. while that sounds horrible it truly is horrible. We were trying to figure out who tagged the mens bathroom. Ugh.. security drama...



My hands get really dry and bloody in the winter so I put aqua fore and white cotton socks over them at night. 

Don't weigh yourself every day during this... Ahem... Time. Just wait 3 or so days and you will prob be shocked at much you lost. Plus, the number doesn't mean anything, no one is going to be like OMG did you see Kerryann, she is definitely up 2 pounds. 

I am not sure if the pool can be inspected in the winter. There is another offer on the house and we have 3 days to make an offer or it will go under contract. We are going back at 3:30 today. I will take pics for u all to help me make up my mind.


----------



## Yvonne G

We've got a lot going on today...tagging the men's bathroom, skunking Ava, Beauty-sleeping with gloves on, crabbyness, headaches, icky room mates (just be glad you don't live with Sheldon Cooper)! 

I've got the mobile vet coming to look at Weeping Will this a.m. She'll be here in a few minutes. She's also going to look at the rescued bird's beak, and euthanize the female desert tortoise that's been hanging on without moving for over 2 years.


----------



## Jacqui

I had forgotten about the DT.  Tell Weeping he has to come out of this, or I will have to come and kick your butt!   (like I would kick the butt of an injured tortoise? ).

Okay we need some good news, let's see... Ummm outside is a world that seems so pure and fresh. So quiet you can hear your own heartbeat or the sounds of those glistening snowflakes making a cocoon upon the world. Or atleast until Mocha (one of my dogs) runs amok in all the snow, sharing her love of life with all who happen to glance at her playing and racing in the snow like a crazy dog.

Then there is TFO, the Russian, who for the first time since I have had her, I saw her actually drinking during her soaking! This girl almost lived in water for two days and then has had a couple of soaks a day (long ones).


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do to your hands? I must have missed it with all of the lag.
> 
> I am dealing with some odd crap today. I was spending some QT in the mens bathroom with a male employee.. while that sounds horrible it truly is horrible. We were trying to figure out who tagged the mens bathroom. Ugh.. security drama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hands get really dry and bloody in the winter so I put aqua fore and white cotton socks over them at night.
> 
> Don't weigh yourself every day during this... Ahem... Time. Just wait 3 or so days and you will prob be shocked at much you lost. Plus, the number doesn't mean anything, no one is going to be like OMG did you see Kerryann, she is definitely up 2 pounds.
> 
> I am not sure if the pool can be inspected in the winter. There is another offer on the house and we have 3 days to make an offer or it will go under contract. We are going back at 3:30 today. I will take pics for u all to help me make up my mind.
Click to expand...


When we were buying our house I think it was early spring and there was snow on the ground. We looked at a house with a pool but a deciding factor was that they couldn't test the pool with the ground frozen or something like that?? I wish I could remember. I pinged mikey but he's mia. 
Being dry sucks  I get dry patches on my arms if I don't put lotion on every day too 
Is your headache better?


----------



## Jacqui

I have eczema really bad, so I can understand the dry skin issues really well.


----------



## Kerryann

emysemys said:


> We've got a lot going on today...tagging the men's bathroom, skunking Ava, Beauty-sleeping with gloves on, crabbyness, headaches, icky room mates (just be glad you don't live with Sheldon Cooper)!
> 
> I've got the mobile vet coming to look at Weeping Will this a.m. She'll be here in a few minutes. She's also going to look at the rescued bird's beak, and euthanize the female desert tortoise that's been hanging on without moving for over 2 years.



Hopefully Will and the birdy will be okay. Is the birdy eating? I am sorry about your desert tortoise. 




Jacqui said:


> I had forgotten about the DT.  Tell Weeping he has to come out of this, or I will have to come and kick your butt!   (like I would kick the butt of an injured tortoise? ).
> 
> Okay we need some good news, let's see... Ummm outside is a world that seems so pure and fresh. So quiet you can hear your own heartbeat or the sounds of those glistening snowflakes making a cocoon upon the world. Or atleast until Mocha (one of my dogs) runs amok in all the snow, sharing her love of life with all who happen to glance at her playing and racing in the snow like a crazy dog.
> 
> Then there is TFO, the Russian, who for the first time since I have had her, I saw her actually drinking during her soaking! This girl almost lived in water for two days and then has had a couple of soaks a day (long ones).



Yay  You are her miracle. My day is strange but not bad. 
Did I tell you that this trainer I have to work with this week looks like my OB? eek.. so odd..
My employees gave me some midol.




Jacqui said:


> I have eczema really bad, so I can understand the dry skin issues really well.



Mine isn't horrible, as in I don't need steroids, but I pretty much slather up daily in gold bond medicated cream in the winter. It's so much less glamorous and fabulous smelling than a nice body lotion but it stops the itching and scaly spots 

I get cracking around my nail bed if I don't put lotion on after every single time I wash my hands. I keep lotion right by me all the time.


I hate this view


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a lot going on today...tagging the men's bathroom, skunking Ava, Beauty-sleeping with gloves on, crabbyness, headaches, icky room mates (just be glad you don't live with Sheldon Cooper)!
> 
> I've got the mobile vet coming to look at Weeping Will this a.m. She'll be here in a few minutes. She's also going to look at the rescued bird's beak, and euthanize the female desert tortoise that's been hanging on without moving for over 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Will and the birdy will be okay. Is the birdy eating? I am sorry about your desert tortoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the DT.  Tell Weeping he has to come out of this, or I will have to come and kick your butt!   (like I would kick the butt of an injured tortoise? ).
> 
> Okay we need some good news, let's see... Ummm outside is a world that seems so pure and fresh. So quiet you can hear your own heartbeat or the sounds of those glistening snowflakes making a cocoon upon the world. Or atleast until Mocha (one of my dogs) runs amok in all the snow, sharing her love of life with all who happen to glance at her playing and racing in the snow like a crazy dog.
> 
> Then there is TFO, the Russian, who for the first time since I have had her, I saw her actually drinking during her soaking! This girl almost lived in water for two days and then has had a couple of soaks a day (long ones).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay  You are her miracle. My day is strange but not bad.
> Did I tell you that this trainer I have to work with this week looks like my OB? eek.. so odd..
> My employees gave me some midol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have eczema really bad, so I can understand the dry skin issues really well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine isn't horrible, as in I don't need steroids, but I pretty much slather up daily in gold bond medicated cream in the winter. It's so much less glamorous and fabulous smelling than a nice body lotion but it stops the itching and scaly spots
> 
> I get cracking around my nail bed if I don't put lotion on after every single time I wash my hands. I keep lotion right by me all the time.
Click to expand...





I hope Yvonne doesn't have a sad day. I hope Will starts getting better. 

My kids have eczema and it is terrible in the winter. I could show you a picture of my daughters hands from a bad episode that would ruin your day. The IVIG makes their eczema worse. 
Kerryann we are hanging out too much because we are on the same cycle, haha!! 

I babysat my friends 8 month old so she could go eat lunch at school with her daughter and my daughter because they are best friend's. While she was there my daughter's ring slipped off of her finger and fell into the giant trash can when she was throwing her garbage from lunch away. To make matters worse that was her "lucky" ring. She was nervous about a play that they are putting on for us (the parents) today and she was comforted by wearing this ring. I ran to target and bought her a different ring and asked the school secretary to give it to her so I will find out in 20 minutes if this ring situation has gotten to her. She has a speaking part and her r's still sound like w's and she can hear it but cannot change it so she gets nervous speaking in front of a lot of people.


----------



## Jacqui

What view?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh & Jacqui I am so happy to hear about TFO!! 
Your post made me want to join Mocha and play
In the snow


----------



## Jacqui

poor kid. Erin wish her luck from all of us!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh & Jacqui I am so happy to hear about TFO!!
> Your post made me want to join Mocha and play
> In the snow



Mocha has that effect.  She just loves life and snow is her favorite thing to play in. I even left her go for the walk off leash, so she could run and jump while Mister (the other dog who goes on the walks) and I just slowly went along. Only safe because I knew there was no traffic today. Folks had warning this was coming and seem to have listened.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> What view?



threaded 

Erin, I have a stockpile of midol if you need any


----------



## EllieN

"I pinged mikey but he's mia."

???


----------



## Jacqui

EllieN said:


> "I pinged mikey but he's mia."
> 
> ???



She sent a text or a message to Mikey (her hubby), but he didn't answer her thus MIA (missing in action).

Ellie, Dude is currently (as when I went by him befor coming back online) chowing down on his food. Did you notice he sometimes has a real hard time getting his neck down to his food because of his gulars and how his body tips?


----------



## EllieN

It took me so long to get caught up reading everything from yesterday, I have time for one post, and now I have to leave for a seminar. So here goes (I hope I remember everything):

Ken, that's a gorgeous tortoise. I don't know what pancakes are supposed to look like, but I think she's beautiful. Sorry about the skunking, but glad you can't smell it.

Erin, Looking forward to pics of the house. I won't see them until Sat. night, but still looking forward to it.

I forgot who's trying to lose weight and is bummed about bloating (Kerryann? No time to go back and look). I hope you're not tempted to take over the counter diuretics - they can be really bad for you. Midol has one in it that's no problem as long as you don't exceed the package directions. Your reward for eating so little will come, it's just delayed for a couple of days

Yvonne, I didn't even know you had a DT (I have no idea what you may have, other than what's in your calendar pic, which I love), but still I'm sorry you have to lose her. I hope weeping Will and the bird fare better.

Jacqui, enjoy your chili. I love your sense of humor

To everyone I missed, I know you don't know me, but I'm sure getting to know and like all of you. Sorry if that's creepy!




Jacqui said:


> EllieN said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I pinged mikey but he's mia."
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sent a text or a message to Mikey (her hubby), but he didn't answer her thus MIA (missing in action).
> 
> Thanks! I though someone had gotten a quick sex change.
> 
> Ellie, Dude is currently (as when I went by him befor coming back online) chowing down on his food. Did you notice he sometimes has a real hard time getting his neck down to his food because of his gulars and how his body tips?
Click to expand...


I know, I felt so bad for him. He sets his butt down, and the angle that puts him at makes it almost impossible to reach his food. It's sad and cute at the same time.


----------



## Jacqui

EllieN said:


> To everyone I missed, I know you don't know me, but I'm sure getting to know and like all of you. Sorry if that's creepy!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I felt so bad for him. He sets his butt down, and the angle that puts him at makes it almost impossible to reach his food. It's sad and cute at the same time.





Your not creepy, but even if it were, you would fit in fine with the rest of us.  I have been experimenting with different ideas and designs of things to make it easier for him to eat. He loved it outside when he found this spot where the ground was tipped at a nice angle and he could get to the dry grass better/easier there.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I have a secret that is making this day a lot easier, I am going to share it with you all & no one else!


My secret is .... Comfy warm socks!!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have a secret that is making this day a lot easier, I am going to share it with you all & no one else!
> 
> 
> My secret is .... Comfy warm socks!!!





'Cuz we be your friends?


----------



## Kerryann

I love fuzzy socks. I am sockless today and my shoes are too wide... how do you get fat/skinnier feet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey all! The Charlie Rose episode with Eric Goode is on today. He follows Madeline Albright.


So now that I can kinda smell, Ava wasn't skunked at all. She was musked by something. I don't think this is the kind of musk that drives women wild, the smell sort of scares the cats. I'm gonna head up to the top pasture and see if I can find any tracks because I've no idea what she found but its a good strong smell coming from the master bathroom.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey all! The Charlie Rose episode with Eric Goode is on today. He follows Madeline Albright.
> 
> 
> So now that I can kinda smell, Ava wasn't skunked at all. She was musked by something. I don't think this is the kind of musk that drives women wild, the smell sort of scares the cats. I'm gonna head up to the top pasture and see if I can find any tracks because I've no idea what she found but its a good strong smell coming from the master bathroom.





This could be interesting!


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, it's a very sad day here in Tortoiseville. The vet said that Will was too far gone to do anything with, and she euthanized him. He was VERY thin, with no meat at all on his legs above the bend. He should have been about 100lbs, because his shell size was the same as Dudley's. His eyes were so sunken back in his head as to make him look already dead.

Also, the female desert tortoise I've been tube feeding for almost 2 years was euthanized.

The bird's beak is detached (the lower beak) on one side and there is no hope of it ever reattaching, however, the bird seems to be able to eat ok as long as I soak his pellets in warm water. So the vet filed the beak (it was growing crooked) and helped his pin feathers to open up. The bird's name is Giovanni and he says, "Hello!" He didn't try to bite while she was holding him. I think he probably used to be tame. He's a very nice bird and I'm glad that I got him. (Blue crowned conure)


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs* Sorry Yvonne.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Shoot, I'm sorry Yvonne. But it is days like today that enable us to enjoy and see the good days.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am really sorry Yvonne, we are here for you. 

Ken, I hope I never have to know the difference between being skunked or musked! They both sound terrible!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey all! The Charlie Rose episode with Eric Goode is on today. He follows Madeline Albright.
> 
> 
> So now that I can kinda smell, Ava wasn't skunked at all. She was musked by something. I don't think this is the kind of musk that drives women wild, the smell sort of scares the cats. I'm gonna head up to the top pasture and see if I can find any tracks because I've no idea what she found but its a good strong smell coming from the master bathroom.




What animals musk other animals?? 



emysemys said:


> Well, it's a very sad day here in Tortoiseville. The vet said that Will was too far gone to do anything with, and she euthanized him. He was VERY thin, with no meat at all on his legs above the bend. He should have been about 100lbs, because his shell size was the same as Dudley's. His eyes were so sunken back in his head as to make him look already dead.
> 
> Also, the female desert tortoise I've been tube feeding for almost 2 years was euthanized.
> 
> The bird's beak is detached (the lower beak) on one side and there is no hope of it ever reattaching, however, the bird seems to be able to eat ok as long as I soak his pellets in warm water. So the vet filed the beak (it was growing crooked) and helped his pin feathers to open up. The bird's name is Giovanni and he says, "Hello!" He didn't try to bite while she was holding him. I think he probably used to be tame. He's a very nice bird and I'm glad that I got him. (Blue crowned conure)



I am so sorry  I wish I could give you a hug. 
Will the beak ever grow out or does he have a broken beak forever


----------



## Jacqui

Wonder if Erin liked the house more or less when she saw it in daylight.


----------



## Kerryann

I am putting posts in just to move the page along.
The father on the show the Americans is so hot.. grrr .. I mean.. Grrrr mmmm


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Post #3?


Post #4


Post #5


----------



## Yvonne G

Kerryann said:


> Will the beak ever grow out or does he have a broken beak forever



The lower beak isn't attached on one side to the bird's face. It will never grow back together, and this causes the beak to grow crooked. It seems to be no big deal to the bird, it just means he needs a trim every so often.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am putting posts in just to move the page along.
> The father on the show the Americans is so hot.. grrr .. I mean.. Grrrr mmmm



 Your always good for a chuckle!




emysemys said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the beak ever grow out or does he have a broken beak forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lower beak isn't attached on one side to the bird's face. It will never grow back together, and this causes the beak to grow crooked. It seems to be no big deal to the bird, it just means he needs a trim every so often.
Click to expand...


It's amazing that he can live without it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Wonder if Erin liked the house more or less when she saw it in daylight.



Sadly, less. It needed so much work and was not worth it. So disappointing. We looked at two more houses and I took a pic of some bowl sinks for Kerryann. The house with the bowl sinks was done in a Tuscan style. It was really nice but had a smaller lot than we wanted and was kind of too fancy.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting posts in just to move the page along.
> The father on the show the Americans is so hot.. grrr .. I mean.. Grrrr mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your always good for a chuckle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the beak ever grow out or does he have a broken beak forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower beak isn't attached on one side to the bird's face. It will never grow back together, and this causes the beak to grow crooked. It seems to be no big deal to the bird, it just means he needs a trim every so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing that he can live without it.
Click to expand...




I try to be good fun 

I am glad the birdy can get along fine without it. He's such a beauty and looked like he was sweet in the pics.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Here are the bowl sink's...


----------



## jaizei

I've always imagined cleaning around the bowl sinks must be a pain, especially the crevice where it meets the counter top.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here are the bowl sink's...



I am not sure how I feel about the dancing people. But in general I think they are so cool.


----------



## sibi

I'm so sorry Yvonne to hear about Will. I can't stand to see animals suffer. If anyone ever wanted to punish me, all they'd have to do is show me pics of abused, or sick animals. You did what you had to do; it was the humane thing to do. I glad that the bird is surviving his partial beak. He looked so peaceful in the pic. I hope he brings you years of pleasure. 

Erin, sorry to hear that you didn't think the house you wanted so much was worth it after seeing it in the day. There will be others to see, and you'll find one with all the land you're looking for, and at a price that you'll just love. I await to hear good news soon.

How's everyone else? Cowboy, what's that smell? I can smell it from here.


two more posts, and we have the page lag....


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sadly, less. It needed so much work and was not worth it. So disappointing. We looked at two more houses and I took a pic of some bowl sinks for Kerryann. The house with the bowl sinks was done in a Tuscan style. It was really nice but had a smaller lot than we wanted and was kind of too fancy.



This post didn't show up earlier 
I am sorry it want add wonderful add you hoped.

Toe cramps suck. Owwwww




sibi said:


> I'm so sorry Yvonne to hear about Will. I can't stand to see animals suffer. If anyone ever wanted to punish me, all they'd have to do is show me pics of abused, or sick animals. You did what you had to do; it was the humane thing to do. I glad that the bird is surviving his partial beak. He looked so peaceful in the pic. I hope he brings you years of pleasure.
> 
> Erin, sorry to hear that you didn't think the house you wanted so much was worth it after seeing it in the day. There will be others to see, and you'll find one with all the land you're looking for, and at a price that you'll just love. I await to hear good news soon.
> 
> How's everyone else? Cowboy, what's that smell? I can smell it from here.
> 
> 
> two more posts, and we have the page lag....





I agree suffering is so horrible


I don't want to say it too soon but I think we have a bunny living under our deck.


----------



## Jacqui

The dogs will love the bunny!


----------



## sibi

Oh no....no bunnies. What happened to Ken?


----------



## Jacqui

I was thinking maybe he found that animal Ava played with last night.. or the animal found him. *gulp*


----------



## sibi

page lag....here's my post


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> The dogs will love the bunny!



The dogs have been sniffing around. I thought Carlos was back.


Ooh the house behind me burned down. That was the stretcher. In good news no one died.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dogs will love the bunny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dogs have been sniffing around. I thought Carlos was back.
> 
> 
> Ooh the house behind me burned down. That was the stretcher. In good news no one died.
Click to expand...




Is this the same house the old couple lived in?


----------



## sibi

here's another boost...


Oh no, what caused the fire?


I can picture that happening Haha


Jacqui said:


> I was thinking maybe he found that animal Ava played with last night.. or the animal found him. *gulp*


----------



## Jacqui

Mel must be busy taking lots and lots of pictures....


----------



## EllieN

Okay, first mikey turned into mia, now who is mel?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Is this the same house the old couple lived in?



No actually it was the house next to them. The person on the stretcher had minor smoke inhalation and just got a breathing treatment. I was happy because I thought someone passed but only worldly possessions were lost. In saying that I am sorry for their loss still. They are nice people thou Mike pointed out that they annoyed him by hitting golf balls in our yard which worried him that Cici would choke on one.  He's like the old turtle in that other post  so young but so hateful about his lawn.




sibi said:


> here's another boost...
> 
> 
> Oh no, what caused the fire?
> 
> 
> I can picture that happening Haha






We don't know but it started at night and burned half the house and one of the cars. It was a beautiful house. They remodeled it and it looked so different than our neighborhood. All of our houses are very much the same looking with a few roofline styles and different colors.




EllieN said:


> Okay, first mikey turned into mia, now who is mel?



Mikey was found eventually 


Happy Friday TFO!
I have lots of client meetings today.


----------



## Kerryann

Here's the house


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Wow, that's awful! I am glad no one died. 
Good Morning chatters

I hope Yvonne is feeling a little better today. Poor Weeping Will and sweet DT. 

I was watching the 2nd season of breaking Bad and a giant Sulcata had a bomb strapped to its back and blew up. Rob and I were like whoa look at that healthy & huge sully. Then boom, we were shocked!! It is just a show but jeez. They kept calling it a "land turtle".


----------



## Jacqui

They actually did blow him up?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> They actually did blow him up?



I'm sure the tortoise was not harmed in anyway but it was such a shock when it did blow up that it shook me up!! Even Rob was like, whoa, I was not expecting that. The tort had a severed head taped to its back, we thought that was bad enough!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Severed head...why didn't I think of that? I think Ava had found a Yeti. I never went up top to look for tracks.if we could get the cartels to start doing the head thing in the southwest using desert tortoises, that might afford the some protection.


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, just how much of your meds have you taken today?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lol! That's funny.


But really, where has Shelly and Melly been?


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I've always imagined cleaning around the bowl sinks must be a pain, especially the crevice where it meets the counter top.



I just don't like them! Can you imagine taking up the water in both your hands and scrubbing your face with it, splashing water all over the place as we are wont to do? Then when it comes time to clean up your mess, where do you scrape the excess water that's on the counter top to? Not into the sink, that's for sure.


----------



## Jacqui

EllieN said:


> Okay, first mikey turned into mia, now who is mel?



Melly-n-shorty she does these neat pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G

When you run a turtle/tortoise rescue, you have a lot of contact with sickness and death. It bothers me when one dies, especially a nice big one like Weeping Will was, or one that I had tried to nurse back to health for over a year like the desert tortoise, but it is just the name of the game. I don't like it, but I live with it.


----------



## Jacqui

So weird Theo, my coonhound, is outside just howling away. Not something he does normaly. He did it the other day because the tornado siren test was going on. I can't hear why he is howling today.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Melly-n-shorty she does these neat pictures.



Mia nonetheless.


----------



## Yvonne G

He's trying to tell you he's freezing his XXXXX's off and to let him in!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always imagined cleaning around the bowl sinks must be a pain, especially the crevice where it meets the counter top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't like them! Can you imagine taking up the water in both your hands and scrubbing your face with it, splashing water all over the place as we are wont to do? Then when it comes time to clean up your mess, where do you scrape the excess water that's on the counter top to? Not into the sink, that's for sure.
Click to expand...


I don't either. Plus the kids would not be able to reach the sink!




emysemys said:


> When you run a turtle/tortoise rescue, you have a lot of contact with sickness and death. It bothers me when one dies, especially a nice big one like Weeping Will was, or one that I had tried to nurse back to health for over a year like the desert tortoise, but it is just the name of the game. I don't like it, but I live with it.



It takes a special person, not everyone could do what you do!!


----------



## Yvonne G

CtTortoiseMom said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you run a turtle/tortoise rescue, you have a lot of contact with sickness and death. It bothers me when one dies, especially a nice big one like Weeping Will was, or one that I had tried to nurse back to health for over a year like the desert tortoise, but it is just the name of the game. I don't like it, but I live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a special person, not everyone could do what you do!!
Click to expand...


My sister calls me hard-hearted. I really don't think that's true. I feel it, I just don't let it get to me.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> They actually did blow him up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the tortoise was not harmed in anyway but it was such a shock when it did blow up that it shook me up!! Even Rob was like, whoa, I was not expecting that. The tort had a severed head taped to its back, we thought that was bad enough!!
Click to expand...


Yah that scene was shocking. They said no animals were harmed because I was freaked out too.




emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you run a turtle/tortoise rescue, you have a lot of contact with sickness and death. It bothers me when one dies, especially a nice big one like Weeping Will was, or one that I had tried to nurse back to health for over a year like the desert tortoise, but it is just the name of the game. I don't like it, but I live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a special person, not everyone could do what you do!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister calls me hard-hearted. I really don't think that's true. I feel it, I just don't let it get to me.
Click to expand...


I imagine in a way you have to have a clinical attitude like a doctor a vet learns to have. I mean it still bothers them but if they let it wreck them each time they lose a patient it wouldn't be good for anyone.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> He's trying to tell you he's freezing his XXXXX's off and to let him in!!!


 
It's a totally different type of howl. You know how you learn what their barks mean. This is just a strange one.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> So weird Theo, my coonhound, is outside just howling away. Not something he does normaly. He did it the other day because the tornado siren test was going on. I can't hear why he is howling today.



I don't like the sound of that but I am really paranoid. If that happened here it could be a bear that woke up early or a person. Be safe! If you were in my town I would come over armed and walk your property line. I guess it's a plus I do t live close, haha!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I imagine in a way you have to have a clinical attitude like a doctor a vet learns to have. I mean it still bothers them but if they let it wreck them each time they lose a patient it wouldn't be good for anyone.



Even they have some patients they get emotionally attached too. My favorite Vet was an older man who in his youth mainly did livestock. As he got older, he did more and more dogs and cats. I recall the day I finally decided we had to put this shephard type dog down. She was a neat dog, who did the grin thing showing her teeth. She would walk the kids up to the bus stop and then come back home to the enclosed front porch. She was a stray, so I have no idea of her real age or anything. She developed breathing issues and would get fluid build up in her lungs. We kept her going for a year or so with just increasing her meds when they started to not work. Finally we had her at her max and they were not helping. I recall as he put her down, both of us had tears streaming from our face. So yes, if tough hearted Vets can't always keep their hearts from breaking.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I love what Tom said in an intro thread to Yvonne. 
"Thank you for adding some much needed tact and your usual grace".
That is so true about how you post.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I love what Tom said in an intro thread to Yvonne.
> "Thank you for adding some much needed tact and your usual grace".
> That is so true about how you post.



I'd say it's a perfect description.




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine in a way you have to have a clinical attitude like a doctor a vet learns to have. I mean it still bothers them but if they let it wreck them each time they lose a patient it wouldn't be good for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even they have some patients they get emotionally attached too. My favorite Vet was an older man who in his youth mainly did livestock. As he got older, he did more and more dogs and cats. I recall the day I finally decided we had to put this shephard type dog down. She was a neat dog, who did the grin thing showing her teeth. She would walk the kids up to the bus stop and then come back home to the enclosed front porch. She was a stray, so I have no idea of her real age or anything. She developed breathing issues and would get fluid build up in her lungs. We kept her going for a year or so with just increasing her meds when they started to not work. Finally we had her at her max and they were not helping. I recall as he put her down, both of us had tears streaming from our face. So yes, if tough hearted Vets can't always keep their hearts from breaking.
Click to expand...


Yah, my vet is the sweetest guy and they do show emotion but they can't let the emotion stop them from continuing to do good things. I can't imagine how they do it sometimes. My vet sees a lab that has allergies at least as bad and maybe worse than Cici. I walked in once and saw the lab and knew what was up and the woman was telling me how she was surprised how I reacted because most people judge her. I told her about cici and how I know she can rip her own face off in an afternoon if she is off the drugs. The woman told me that the vet is asking her to keep the dog on steroids to keep it comfortable. When I saw him this time I told him about how bad I felt for that dog. He just shook his head and was like sometimes people put their principals over the suffering, whereas a dog may not live as long potentially but it would be happier. Then he just went on and on about how well I keep cici's allergies under control. I could see it disturbed him but he doesn't stop trying to help. I say people that have that quality *like our own Yvonne* are superheros in every sense of the word.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen gets attached to some clients they see at the clinic. She'll come home and be very quite, I'll ask what's up and she'll say, remember the real cool cat I was telling you about? Well he's not taking to the meds. Or they've had to put it down. It'll bum her for a couple days. She'll snuggle more with our cats. 
Me on the other hand. I cry at hallmark card commercials. If that is ever quoted, I will categorically deny I ever said it.


----------



## sibi

Hi everyone. It's been a lazy day here for me. It's raining cats and dogs all day. It just makes me want to sleep, nevermind that I have a sinus headache.


Jacqui, have you checked why your dog is howling?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I'm on the thread using safri browser, and I'm not able to see updated posts! I posted one about my vet,(Kaen) and I don't show it. Did it post?


----------



## sibi

turn page. Hey, cowboy, how's our pancake girl?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Bump for continuity.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Are posts not showing? My dumpster was delivered this morning and I gave the delivery guy a thumbs up out the window re: it's placement and he gave me a thumbs up smiled and left. Then I texted Rob a pic of the dumpster and he texted back to get the guy back to move it further away from the garage other wise how will we get our snow blower out, oops!!!! So I had to call the company and they got a hold of the driver and I met him outside. He was really nice but it was super embarrassing!!!


----------



## Thalatte

I have been considering opening my own petstore. Anyone on here ever own/run a petstore?


----------



## Jacqui

Of course I checked, but I could not see or hear anything for him to howl about. He's been quiet since then.

I dislike it when you look out your window and it looks so nice out. Then you check the temp or go outside and find out it's in the teens out there. 




Thalatte said:


> I have been considering opening my own petstore. Anyone on here ever own/run a petstore?



One that sells animals too? I have never owned one myself. So what do you visualize about the store?




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So I'm on the thread using safri browser, and I'm not able to see updated posts! I posted one about my vet,(Kaen) and I don't show it. Did it post?



Yep it posted a long time ago! 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Are posts not showing? My dumpster was delivered this morning and I gave the delivery guy a thumbs up out the window re: it's placement and he gave me a thumbs up smiled and left. Then I texted Rob a pic of the dumpster and he texted back to get the guy back to move it further away from the garage other wise how will we get our snow blower out, oops!!!! So I had to call the company and they got a hold of the driver and I met him outside. He was really nice but it was super embarrassing!!!



I fixed it for you.  Atleast he was good about having to move it.


----------



## Thalatte

Jacque I have the same problem. It looks nice and sunny outside and then I check the weather reports and they all say its 39F...so I bundle up me and the kids in heavy gear, step outside-and discover its actually closer to 70F and we are sweating.


As far as the petstore I was thinking an exotic(mainly reptiles) specialty store that focuses more on building proper enclosures, and offering to set up and decorate enclosures for a fee. Something small but with a relatively large selection of animals and then sell everything they need at cheap prices. But not so much the reptile brand of supplies. For instance selling flagstones, rocks, pavers, and other stuff that I have bought from stores like lowes and homedepot. 
I would also offer to sell the adult enclosures to them once they decided on an animal and give free in depth caresheets with each purchase in the hopes of curtailing the abuse of reptiles.


Not that I would buy the stuff from lowes and Home Depot and resell them...it's just that for my own enclosures that is where I buy them from...I am just making it more confusing I will stop now.


----------



## sibi

So, let's try this again. Cowboy, how's our pancake girl? Erin, what are you going to do with that dumpster? Kerrryann, are u on? I'm working on the responses to the Israel pics. I hope you won't be upset with me. I could write a book.


Wow! What a great idea. You know, when you get a license for the business, you'll be able to buy things at wholesale prices in addition to tax free. You'll be offering a service too, so you can really hit it big..


Thalatte said:


> Jacque I have the same problem. It looks nice and sunny outside and then I check the weather reports and they all say its 39F...so I bundle up me and the kids in heavy gear, step outside-and discover its actually closer to 70F and we are sweating.
> 
> 
> As far as the petstore I was thinking an exotic(mainly reptiles) specialty store that focuses more on building proper enclosures, and offering to set up and decorate enclosures for a fee. Something small but with a relatively large selection of animals and then sell everything they need at cheap prices. But not so much the reptile brand of supplies. For instance selling flagstones, rocks, pavers, and other stuff that I have bought from stores like lowes and homedepot.
> I would also offer to sell the adult enclosures to them once they decided on an animal and give free in depth caresheets with each purchase in the hopes of curtailing the abuse of reptiles.
> 
> 
> Not that I would buy the stuff from lowes and Home Depot and resell them...it's just that for my own enclosures that is where I buy them from...I am just making it more confusing I will stop now.


----------



## Kerryann

I am finally seeing posts. I had a horrid day. I will elaborate on that some later. There may or may not have been some screaming on my part. Oh and the trainer that looks like my ob is very nice and knowledgeable but umm may have caused me some issues down the road with something I was planning but knowledge is power and probably the same can be said of paying his hourly rate for support 
I am off to home yay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, Bisquick is doing fine. She's settled in and is hiding out. We've got rain and wind here too. Butâ€¦no more sinus infection! I've got the wood heat going and it's all snug here in the livingroom. I'm probably gonna take a nap. I had a tooth giving me fits last night. I get the first part of a root canal/crown on Wednesday and I'm very happy about it. 
Talking about hot vetsâ€¦I sleep with mine! She's that hot! When I first met her, it went something like, â€œcan you help me with my big snake?" All down hill from there. She never stood a chance. 
Jacque, maybe Ava chased her critter off to your dog! Just remember ; dawn dish soap, baking soda, hydrogen peroxide and water. Rinse well. Works great on your dog but won't remove the smell that permeated your lungs and sinuses.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Sibi- I am getting a dumpster to help me quickly clean out my basement and declutter the house and painting it so it will be ready to list in 2 weeks!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## sibi

Wow, Erin, what do you have in your basement that you need that dumpster? Cowboy, if someone would have given me that line, I would have said, "let me see the snake...they say if you cut the tail off, it'll grow back. Should we see if that's true?". Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The funny thing about the pet store idea, while driving in town today I saw a fun building for lease at .40Â¢ sq. ft. And I started figuring out how much I would need to sell for overhead and then the continuing care part as well.




sibi said:


> Wow, Erin, what do you have in your basement that you need that dumpster? Cowboy, if someone would have given me that line, I would have said, "let me see the snake...they say if you cut the tail off, it'll grow back. Should we see if that's true?". Hahaha



I think that's starfish.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Jacque I have the same problem. It looks nice and sunny outside and then I check the weather reports and they all say its 39F...so I bundle up me and the kids in heavy gear, step outside-and discover its actually closer to 70F and we are sweating.
> 
> 
> As far as the petstore I was thinking an exotic(mainly reptiles) specialty store that focuses more on building proper enclosures, and offering to set up and decorate enclosures for a fee.



I like the basic idea, but is there a market in your area for this? Enough to pay the costs? I am not sure where you live when I ask this.




Kerryann said:


> I am finally seeing posts. I had a horrid day.



First *throws a snowball at Kerryann* and then because of her day *hugs*


----------



## Thalatte

Haha a petstore would be great if I could get it to make money.

I was thinking in downtown they have these little businesses that have a small house above them so I was thinking about buying the building outright and living/working at the same place to save in costs.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacque, maybe Ava chased her critter off to your dog! Just remember ; dawn dish soap, baking soda, hydrogen peroxide and water. Rinse well. Works great on your dog but won't remove the smell that permeated your lungs and sinuses.



I hope not for the wild animal's sake. Theo has a dislike for all other critters getting into HIS pen. If I don't hear his "Monm I've got it cornered" voice, then chances are he will kill it. He has gotten a couple of cats and several 'possoms. He use to have his own cat, but she finally died of old age last summer. That cat could do anything, even eat his food and be safe.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> The funny thing about the pet store idea, while driving in town today I saw a fun building for lease at .40Â¢ sq. ft. And I started figuring out how much I would need to sell for overhead and then the continuing care part as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Erin, what do you have in your basement that you need that dumpster? Cowboy, if someone would have given me that line, I would have said, "let me see the snake...they say if you cut the tail off, it'll grow back. Should we see if that's true?". Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's starfish.
Click to expand...




Some geckos too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Wow, Erin, what do you have in your basement that you need that dumpster? Cowboy, if someone would have given me that line, I would have said, "let me see the snake...they say if you cut the tail off, it'll grow back. Should we see if that's true?". Hahaha



Sorry you have a headache Sibi, that stinks! 

I have so much stuff in my basement, it's crazy! A lot of it I am donating but I have two cribs, old furniture shelves of my late night infomercial purchases. It's funny because everything has a place in my house and I hate clutter but my basement is as cluttered as it gets and then add 3 tortoises and 2 walls safes and shelves of water and dry food storage. 

Here is a question I thought of today. We have three safes full of guns. One is in our bedroom closet and two are in the basement. We stock pile 9 mm ammo and large round magazines but that does not fit in the safe. If I am showing my house is it a good idea to leave all that ammo and mags in plain view. If not where the heck can I put it?!


Post #2


----------



## jaizei

Thalatte said:


> Jacque I have the same problem. It looks nice and sunny outside and then I check the weather reports and they all say its 39F...so I bundle up me and the kids in heavy gear, step outside-and discover its actually closer to 70F and we are sweating.
> 
> 
> As far as the petstore I was thinking an exotic(mainly reptiles) specialty store that focuses more on building proper enclosures, and offering to set up and decorate enclosures for a fee. Something small but with a relatively large selection of animals and then sell everything they need at cheap prices. But not so much the reptile brand of supplies. For instance selling flagstones, rocks, pavers, and other stuff that I have bought from stores like lowes and homedepot.
> I would also offer to sell the adult enclosures to them once they decided on an animal and give free in depth caresheets with each purchase in the hopes of curtailing the abuse of reptiles.
> 
> 
> Not that I would buy the stuff from lowes and Home Depot and resell them...it's just that for my own enclosures that is where I buy them from...I am just making it more confusing I will stop now.





Your goals are admirable but starting a business can be difficult. 

Cheap is relative. Your wholesale prices probably won't be much lower than Lowe's retail price. You won't have enough volume to get the really good prices. 

Raise your own feeder insects, they can provide a good return and steady income

Most importantly, know all applicable laws. Ignorance can be very expensive.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here is a question I thought of today. We have three safes full of guns. One is in our bedroom closet and two are in the basement. We stock pile 9 mm ammo and large round magazines but that does not fit in the safe. If I am showing my house is it a good idea to leave all that ammo and mags in plain view. If not where the heck can I put it?!



The safes should be okay, because they are closed in so you can't see what's inside right? Or you could put something over the windows if they have them. I think I would want it hidden. Folks are gonna thing your a nut and wonder what else you have tucked away (like land mines )


I had played with an idea much like your Pet store one. I had thought about making tables and selling them (more at shows, because shipping would be costly I would think). Also sell plants I would raise for use in enclosures.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question I thought of today. We have three safes full of guns. One is in our bedroom closet and two are in the basement. We stock pile 9 mm ammo and large round magazines but that does not fit in the safe. If I am showing my house is it a good idea to leave all that ammo and mags in plain view. If not where the heck can I put it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The safes should be okay, because they are closed in so you can't see what's inside right? Or you could put something over the windows if they have them. I think I would want it hidden. Folks are gonna thing your a nut and wonder what else you have tucked away (like land mines )
> 
> 
> I had played with an idea much like your Pet store one. I had thought about making tables and selling them (more at shows, because shipping would be costly I would think). Also sell plants I would raise for use in enclosures.
Click to expand...



The safes hold guns etc.. But there is no room for ammo and large magazine's in the safe so I just have it stacked along the wall next to the safe. I could cover it with a tarp but I move tarps when looking at basements to check for water damage and such so I am not sure what to do about it.




Jacqui said:


> I had played with an idea much like your Pet store one. I had thought about making tables and selling them (more at shows, because shipping would be costly I would think). Also sell plants I would raise for use in enclosures.



I would buy plants you grew for enclosures. I have tried and failed to grow cactus! I am hopeless!!


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sorry you have a headache Sibi, that stinks!
> 
> I have so much stuff in my basement, it's crazy! A lot of it I am donating but I have two cribs, old furniture shelves of my late night infomercial purchases. It's funny because everything has a place in my house and I hate clutter but my basement is as cluttered as it gets and then add 3 tortoises and 2 walls safes and shelves of water and dry food storage.
> 
> Here is a question I thought of today. We have three safes full of guns. One is in our bedroom closet and two are in the basement. We stock pile 9 mm ammo and large round magazines but that does not fit in the safe. If I am showing my house is it a good idea to leave all that ammo and mags in plain view. If not where the heck can I put it?!
> 
> 
> Post #2





Do you have nice decorative boxes or just plain solid Tupperware that isn't see through that you can put the ammo in? Hide the boxes of ammo in folder blankets and such. Not just in a closet as you want it all hidden in things people won't dig through. 
It's very important to hide the ammo don't want people thinking they are looking at a terrorists house.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

What about a wardrobe box? With some blankets on top so they think it is a box of blankets?


----------



## Thalatte

I know starting a business would be hard especially since I would need atleast one employee. 
I wouldn't be looking at making much money off the flagstones as those would need to be comparatively priced with lowes and homedepot. The area I would look at for making money would be the enclosures part of the business.
I do t know if the supplements and dry food part would make any money either. But I would breed insects and have f/t mice and rats on hand. The problem here would be there are 3 people that I know of that breed and sell insects and mice.

Next I was thinking about adding leashes, harnesses and other pet fashions that would be home made. I don't like dressing animals up but lots of people seem to like it so I could capitalize on that.


----------



## sibi

you may also try hiding some of that under the bed when u know someone is coming to see the house. You can't show u have all that ammo or guns if you want people to feel like they can see themselves living there.


----------



## Jacqui

Thing is, the more furniture you have ie gun safe or wardrobe or plasic totes, the smaller you make your home feel. Just like having a bunch of food stockpiled up. As much as possible you need to move stuff to a storage shed. For the guns and ammo how about storing it at a friend's?


----------



## sibi

Wardrobe would be good if you cover it up. Erin who uses the guns? Are you collectors?

One more post and then the page lag...


----------



## Yvonne G

This is my "token" post so that I can find where I left off when I come in next time.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> This is my "token" post so that I can find where I left off when I come in next time.


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> I like the basic idea, but is there a market in your area for this? Enough to pay the costs? I am not sure where you live when I ask this.
> *



That's what I wonder about. I live in yuma, az it is a small town that gets most of its population from snow birds who I don't see as reptile owners. As far as the rest of the people that live here I think there are enough reptile owners to stay afloat, if not make a whole lot of money. 
As far as competition there is petsmart which is ok but not a whole lot to choose from. And then pets plus which is small and disgusting and doesn't offer much in the way of supplies and healthy animals.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the basic idea, but is there a market in your area for this? Enough to pay the costs? I am not sure where you live when I ask this.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I wonder about. I live in yuma, az it is a small town that gets most of its population from snow birds who I don't see as reptile owners. As far as the rest of the people that live here I think there are enough reptile owners to stay afloat, if not make a whole lot of money.
> As far as competition there is petsmart which is ok but not a whole lot to choose from. And then pets plus which is small and disgusting and doesn't offer much in the way of supplies and healthy animals.
Click to expand...


Do you have any business knowledge/experience?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I would have the same issue as Erin. We reload as well in the garage. When I rented, the owners were selling the house. At the time, I had a 15' burm. Huge enclosure you walked right past on your way to look at the walkin closet in my room. Folks would look at the closet, turn around to leave, and there is a huge snake blocking the way to the door. Their knees would lock up on the spot! Great fun for me then a kid in his 20's. the owners gave us money just to get us to move because no one could see past the evil snake in the house. In today's politically charged environment, many see guns the same way.


I miss you all, my friends, when the thread acts up like this.


----------



## sibi

Post lag


----------



## Jacqui

No lag here...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag here


You could advertise for starting a reptile society in Yuma and see what kind of interest that would generate to sort of test the water for potential customers.


----------



## sibi

Me too, Cowboy, me too.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I would have the same issue as Erin. We reload as well in the garage. When I rented, the owners were selling the house. At the time, I had a 15' burm. Huge enclosure you walked right past on your way to look at the walkin closet in my room. Folks would look at the closet, turn around to leave, and there is a huge snake blocking the way to the door. Their knees would lock up on the spot! Great fun for me then a kid in his 20's. the owners gave us money just to get us to move because no one could see past the evil snake in the house. In today's politically charged environment, many see guns the same way.
> 
> 
> I miss you all, my friends, when the thread acts up like this.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lag here
> 
> 
> You could advertise for starting a reptile society in Yuma and see what kind of interest that would generate to sort of test the water for potential customers.





Interesting idea.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The safes hold guns etc.. But there is no room for ammo and large magazine's in the safe so I just have it stacked along the wall next to the safe. I could cover it with a tarp but I move tarps when looking at basements to check for water damage and such so I am not sure what to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had played with an idea much like your Pet store one. I had thought about making tables and selling them (more at shows, because shipping would be costly I would think). Also sell plants I would raise for use in enclosures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy plants you grew for enclosures. I have tried and failed to grow cactus! I am hopeless!!
Click to expand...




No you don't want people to see that. Can you buy ammo boxes or put the ammo boxes in tubs?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy has a great idea. Try testing the waters and start a reptile society. I suggest you start writing ideas down point by point. Then, any responses can be shared here. We can Continue brainstorming and you can then take it to the next level.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I like the basic idea, but is there a market in your area for this? Enough to pay the costs? I am not sure where you live when I ask this.
> 
> 
> 
> First *throws a snowball at Kerryann* and then because of her day *hugs*





I always love coming to pretend chat after a rough day or meeting because I love you guys and gals.


----------



## Jacqui

*blushes* She LOVES us!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, i disapeared because I was chatting from violin and then picked up dinner and then Rob called me from a house he wanted me to see. I feel like gun safes are not that unusual in a basement, but I could be wrong. My ammo and mags will fill half a wardrobe box. I just talked to my realtor who is a friend of ours and he said the wardrobe box in the basement is a good idea because people look at the outside of boxes to tell if the basement is wet or moldy. He said throw some freshly laundered blankets on top and it could help indicate a great basement. If they try to move it the jig is up, haha! 

I just looked at a new house that was built and decorated to look like the 17th century. It had lanterns everywhere and even a loom!! It will take a large amount of paint to bring it into this century and all new lighting but fortunately they had decent appliances and counter tops and flooring. So not that bad.


----------



## sibi

Great Erin! I hope you like it. I love old-fashioned homes. My house in Jersey was a Dutch colonial, but the inside was all updated...new kitchen, ECT. I loved that place. Take pics.


----------



## Jacqui

Erin I think you forgot something called pictures! Darn girl, you do know some of us live through you.. and Kerryann... and Yvonne... and Ken... and Sibi.... and Mel... and Peter.... and everybody else!!


----------



## sibi

That's right. So, Erin, you're it today. Where's the pics!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey a fun factoid about Yuma I just saw on the news. #1 worst place for singles. 
Based on;
1) high unemployment 
2) large date night tab
3) more married than single households


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Erin I think you forgot something called pictures! Darn girl, you do know some of us live through you.. and Kerryann... and Yvonne... and Ken... and Sibi.... and Mel... and Peter.... and everybody else!!


I live through you all!! The house was actually built in 06, but made to look that period on the inside. Rob took a million pics. I will have him send some to me to post.


----------



## Jacqui

Tell Rob thanks!!


----------



## sibi

page lag...


----------



## Jacqui

Shouldn't be now.


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate to brag, but still no kind of lag. Period. At all.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I hate to brag, but still no kind of lag. Period. At all.




Sshhh don't tell them, but usually not for me either.


----------



## sibi

It's because of your position as moderator. That's what it has to be. You have privileges we don't have.  You too Jacqui.


emysemys said:


> I hate to brag, but still no kind of lag. Period. At all.


----------



## Jacqui

Nope, I think it is just what I use to get in here.  As Yvonne said, when she went in as the birthday fairy she still had no problems.


----------



## sibi

Then, it's the timing because it's a real lag. I have to admit, though, it's not taking nearly as long as it use to. Jacqui, please get that poor tort on TRN.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The page lag has not happened for two pages!!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The page lag has not happened for two pages!!



Yippy!!

I just burnt my thumb from steam escaping my baked potato and getting my thumb through the darn potholder.  I am thinking I am pretty darn lucky, because that is the worse my day has been.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The page lag has not happened for two pages!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yippy!!
> 
> I just burnd my thumb from steam escaping my baked potato and getting my thumb through the darn potholder.  I am thinking I am pretty darn lucky, because that is the worse my day has been.
Click to expand...


Yikes! Yah that's not too bad. Unfortunately my day kind of sucks cuz Rob and I are fighting about all this house nonsense. Oh well. My MIL sent me a "potatoe bag" and it is the best thing ever! I just put two potatoes in this cloth bag and put them in the microwave for 5 minutes and voila baked potatoes!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Then, it's the timing because it's a real lag. I have to admit, though, it's not taking nearly as long as it use to. Jacqui, please get that poor tort on TRN.



Like I said, If Desi (?) wants to get him and hold him at her friend's place until Jeff gets a load through Denver and she can get it to him, then it is welcome to come here. No guarantee as to when Jeff will get a load through. This trip he will be running down I-80 to UT, so it won't happen this week.


Want to share what part of the house business has him fighting? Selling and buying houses makes huge amounts of stress on folks. *hugs*


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hey a fun factoid about Yuma I just saw on the news. #1 worst place for singles.
> Based on;
> 1) high unemployment
> 2) large date night tab
> 3) more married than single households



Yay! so the fact that I am 23 and never been on a date isn't because I am a b****! I feel much better now. Thanks for reinstating my confidence! 
However that doesn't make me too hopeful about the fact that I will be out of a job in 2months and the next place I was planning to work are now wishy-washy about it.

Thanks guys for the great ideas. I will advertise for a reptile group and see how that goes. I will also start a list of all brain storming ideas tomorrow.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry about your job.


----------



## Thalatte

Lag...lag...lag lag lag...


Well since I can't see what's going on I am going to get dinner andbe back on later


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In home buying, I think it is good for both to write out what they want in the new place. Starting with no budge items (2+3, 5 acres, certain area) on down. Then compare to see how close each are. Then discuss them. Not to change anyone's mind but to understand the importance of each for each.


----------



## Kerryann

I came home with a really bad headache and I helped mikey clean the driveway and then carry downstairs the wheels we have to take to cinci tomorrow. Then mikey took me out for dinner and got me froyo and my headache went away.
I never get headaches but today was a doozy. It wasnt as bad as last week when I wanted to quit my job though... in good news. 
Yay it's the weekend and I only have like 10 hours of work to do this weekend so I will have time for relaxing.
Oh and my extra 2lbs disappeared this morning and took a friends.. so all in all it's a good end to the day.
Oh and I learned a lot about hadoop . It's a database.


----------



## sibi

Buying and selling houses is like planning for a wedding. If you can make it through that, you've got a solid marriage! Yeah, Desi would have to get him and foster bin until your hubby can get that poor baby. He looks like an oversize pancake. Not Jeff, the tort


Thalatte, make a success of this business, and you'll be in no shortage of dates!



Thalatte said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey a fun factoid about Yuma I just saw on the news. #1 worst place for singles.
> Based on;
> 1) high unemployment
> 2) large date night tab
> 3) more married than single households
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! so the fact that I am 23 and never been on a date isn't because I am a b****! I feel much better now. Thanks for reinstating my confidence!
> However that doesn't make me too hopeful about the fact that I will be out of a job in 2months and the next place I was planning to work are now wishy-washy about it.
> 
> Thanks guys for the great ideas. I will advertise for a reptile group and see how that goes. I will also start a list of all brain storming ideas tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Especially since in the reptile world there are more men then women.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Especially since in the reptile world there are more men then women.



Wait.. what???  reptomen


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> Especially since in the reptile world there are more men then women.



Yet Karen refers to you folks as my, â€œhousewife" friends. We just hang out and play Yahtzee all day. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since in the reptile world there are more men then women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Karen refers to you folks as my, â€œhousewife" friends. We just hang out and play Yahtzee all day. Lol.
Click to expand...


Yahtzee? Wait a sec here, you guys are playing Yahtzee and not letting me play?? Just wait til I tell Yvonne on you.... wait Yvonne is playing it too isn't she???


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since in the reptile world there are more men then women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Karen refers to you folks as my, â€œhousewife" friends. We just hang out and play Yahtzee all day. Lol.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute... I'd love to be a housewife..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Housewife friends, haha!!! Ken that is disturbingly accurate!! 
The problem is I want to stop looking, slap some neutral paint on the walls, clean out the basement list & sell. He is working all day and seeing houses at night. While I am trying to fix up the house, taxi the kids around and then meet him at these houses that our at our highest price range and still need a ton of work and he is ready to sign papers and carry both mortgages. The biggest problem is that he works all the time and when he says we will fix it up it could be on this or years. In the meantime I have people over every day. My kids have play dates, my friends and I baby sit for each other. I cannot live in a nasty construction zone. So that's my whole whine! I have refused to look at any more houses and when he asks me to I say "oh my god, we sold our house?!?"




Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since in the reptile world there are more men then women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Karen refers to you folks as my, â€œhousewife" friends. We just hang out and play Yahtzee all day. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute... I'd love to be a housewife..
Click to expand...


No, you are the smart, savvy, corporate go getter of the group. We are an eclectic bunch


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Housewife friends, haha!!! Ken that is disturbingly accurate!!
> The problem is I want to stop looking, slap some neutral paint on the walls, clean out the basement list & sell. He is working all day and seeing houses at night. While I am trying to fix up the house, taxi the kids around and then meet him at these houses that our at our highest price range and still need a ton of work and he is ready to sign papers and carry both mortgages. The biggest problem is that he works all the time and when he says we will fix it up it could be on this or years. In the meantime I have people over every day. My kids have play dates, my friends and I baby sit for each other. I cannot live in a nasty construction zone. So that's my whole whine! I have refused to look at any more houses and when he asks me to I say "oh my god, we sold our house?!?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since in the reptile world there are more men then women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Karen refers to you folks as my, â€œhousewife" friends. We just hang out and play Yahtzee all day. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute... I'd love to be a housewife..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are the smart, savvy, corporate go getter of the group. We are an eclectic bunch
Click to expand...




Oh I feel your pain about the moving thing. We put so much into this house that when I look at other houses I think that first they aren't as nice as what I have and second I am going to have to do it all over again. Moving is so much work. Mike always says that I want everything on our want list, not spend ourselves into debt, and yet I don't want to have to do any work. I can't imagine having to do that and raise a family honestly. You are a brave brave woman. From what we did and have here there is a reward for the hard work.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Lag...lag...lag lag lag...
> 
> 
> Well since I can't see what's going on I am going to get dinner andbe back on later





Re: your being single.... If I were you (single & young). I would put my feelers out right here on TFO. I think there are a lot of great catches on here, and think of all the tortoises you could have!!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lag...lag...lag lag lag...
> 
> 
> Well since I can't see what's going on I am going to get dinner andbe back on later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: your being single.... If I were you (single & young). I would put my feelers out right here on TFO. I think there are a lot of great catches on here, and think of all the tortoises you could have!!!
Click to expand...




Whoa...  I am kinda jealous.. I mean I love my mikeyface but he has cut me off the tortoise hoard 
Wise advice 
Plus you will have a common hobby... tortoise hoarding


----------



## sibi

who's playing yahtzee? Why am I not invited?!? Erin, I don't envy you. I told Matt that I was going to die in this house because I'm not moving again. The last move was the move from hell! I wish you guys could really know me. I don't look like someone who had a massive heart attack two and a half months ago. It's really tough when hubby is working all the time and mom is doing everything else. It's almost just not worth having the American dream if your family isn't together most of the time. Anyway, that is a discussion for another time.

Thalatte, you should start a thread like, date buddies. I mean, if you get someone to help out with the new company, you don't know where it can take you.


----------



## EllieN

I think hiding the guns is a good idea because someone could be tempted to come back and steal them. That's a lot of loot in those boxes. Having bought two houses over the years, I agree with Ken about making lists. Short lists of your non-negotiables. Keep it as short as you can, because the longer it is the less likely you are to find a house that meets all of the criteria.

Man, I'm having cramps. I should be too old for this cr*p. Not that I particularly want to hit menopause, but there are definitely some things I won't miss. Had to sit all day in a seminar feeling like poop


I'm experiencing the lag for the first time! It says I was the last person to post, but the post doesn't show.


----------



## Kerryann

EllieN said:


> I think hiding the guns is a good idea because someone could be tempted to come back and steal them. That's a lot of loot in those boxes. Having bought two houses over the years, I agree with Ken about making lists. Short lists of your non-negotiables. Keep it as short as you can, because the longer it is the less likely you are to find a house that meets all of the criteria.
> 
> Man, I'm having cramps. I should be too old for this cr*p. Not that I particularly want to hit menopause, but there are definitely some things I won't miss. Had to sit all day in a seminar feeling like poop
> 
> 
> I'm experiencing the lag for the first time! It says I was the last person to post, but the post doesn't show.





Actually I will only post pics of us shooting to close friends because I know people who know won't break in when we are home but they are a desired item for robbers. They sell for cash.


Peter on family guy is singing I need a Jew. I think Mikey has a new favorite song.
The giggling here is hysterical.




sibi said:


> who's playing yahtzee? Why am I not invited?!? Erin, I don't envy you. I told Matt that I was going to die in this house because I'm not moving again. The last move was the move from hell! I wish you guys could really know me. I don't look like someone who had a massive heart attack two and a half months ago. It's really tough when hubby is working all the time and mom is doing everything else. It's almost just not worth having the American dream if your family isn't together most of the time. Anyway, that is a discussion for another time.
> 
> Thalatte, you should start a thread like, date buddies. I mean, if you get someone to help out with the new company, you don't know where it can take you.



You didn't look like that to me but I had my heart problem at 31. You do look like a fighter so I know it's do hard and scary but I am sure you will get healthy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. I've explained that in reality you are the only true, â€œhousewife". She still refers to you all as my housewife friends, my other family, or my girlfriends.


----------



## sibi

Well, page lag now. My phone is on critically low battery. So, I'll talk to you all tomorrow. Good night everyone.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

See ya later.


No lag and everyone is gone sigh.


----------



## Thalatte

I just came back! 

I must say kinda happy about losing my job. And really I could keep it if I was willing to relocate to north Peoria but I wouldn't be able to have any of my animals as my boss doesn't want them "stressing out her cat" which is just dumb. How could an outdoor tort stress out a cat? Plus I am tired of being a nanny especially for irrational parents.

As far as dating there's an idea. Anyone in the yuma area that isn't creepy and has a decent job? 

Sidenote: I would love to be a housewife but in a small house (if cleaning takes longer than 1.5 hours the house is too big) with lots of yard and one massive common room dedicated to my scaley babies.


----------



## Jacqui

*Morning!!*


It's 7 outside, so I am moving slow. I do need to go into town and stock up on supplies before the next set of snow hits. Those things like catfood, dogfood, carrot babyfood, and some choice greens. Hmmm that all seems like critter supplies, so maybe some ice cream for me?


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning. I am Cincinnati bound


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> I just came back!
> 
> I must say kinda happy about losing my job. And really I could keep it if I was willing to relocate to north Peoria but I wouldn't be able to have any of my animals as my boss doesn't want them "stressing out her cat" which is just dumb. How could an outdoor tort stress out a cat? Plus I am tired of being a nanny especially for irrational parents.
> 
> As far as dating there's an idea. Anyone in the yuma area that isn't creepy and has a decent job?
> 
> Sidenote: I would love to be a housewife but in a small house (if cleaning takes longer than 1.5 hours the house is too big) with lots of yard and one massive common room dedicated to my scaley babies.


Sounds ideal. I bought my perfect smaller house with lots of land when I only had one child and one dog. Now I have three kids and five pets. 

I am not worried about anyone steeling my safes they are huge and very heavy and down an entire flight of stairs in the basement. I am hiding the ammo & mags today because people could possibly want to steal them or think the house is booby trapped. 

Anyway, enough about that. How is everyone today? I had way too much espresso and feel as though I am visibly vibrating. I went to bed around 1am and got up at 5:45am for hockey so I overcompensated a tad with the espresso.


Ok, here are some pics of the house we may put an offer on. It is a tad "ticky tacky" but cosmetically be changed to suite our taste. 

The backyard has two big flower beds lined in rock. Do basically two instant leopard enclosures, we would just need to build the sides up a bit more and rip out hazards and plant weeds. I took a pic of the loom because it's a loom and the period decor because its crazy to me!!


----------



## Jacqui

I like what I see of it so far, Erin.


----------



## Kerryann

The house and yard look cool 
I have found if you have areas of the house unused put magnets over the vents and the rooms won't get dusty. Spare toilets need to be cleaned occasionally due to bacteria but it's not so bad. 
I can see posts in the browser but am replying via the app.




Jacqui said:


> Morning!!
> 
> It's 7 outside, so I am moving slow. I do need to go into town and stock up on supplies before the next set of snow hits. Those things like catfood, dogfood, carrot babyfood, and some choice greens. Hmmm that all seems like critter supplies, so maybe some ice cream for me?



Yes you must get something fun for you.

We are watching ice age three. It's cute.


----------



## Yvonne G

Mornin' everyone! I just rolled *FIVE SIXES!!!!* Sh-h-h-h...don't tell Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> We are watching ice age three. It's cute.



That's one I want to watch sometime when Jeff is around.




emysemys said:


> Mornin' everyone! I just rolled *FIVE SIXES!!!!* Sh-h-h-h...don't tell Jacqui.



Is this where I tell you all I have never played yahtzee? I am not one who really likes playing games.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. I've explained that in reality you are the only true, â€œhousewife". She still refers to you all as my housewife friends, my other family, or my girlfriends.



Haha! One time I was telling Rob a story about Chat and I said "Cowboy said this and Kerryann bla bla and Yvonne...," and Rob said it sounds like I am describing a porno with too much plot. Hahaha!!

Mod's please remove if innapropriate!!


----------



## Kerryann

I only tell Mikey annual related info like Jacqui and tfo or Kens pancake. 
This is a good movie. I think we are south of Toledo. We got four movies for the trip. We find it makes the time go quicker.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no, a lag


----------



## Kerryann

I think E.T. s head was based on a Russian tort.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Bump.


----------



## Thalatte

I have played Yahtzee cards does that count? 
I am jealous of that house I love all the land! 
And as far as magnets on the vents do the magnets cover the whole vent?


Side note. Anyone in the Phoenix area know of any local place to get miner-all?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This post should do it..,,


----------



## cherylim

Oh dear, TFO chatters...I spent far too much money today! (edit: and have just seen how much I've written - sorry!)

Ian and I went to the converted mill that I love, to look around the shops there. We went to the butcher and the baker, and then I went and bought two gorgeous new tops. We also called in to the little chocolate shop. They sell delicious chocolate, including bakewell tart flavour. I have an old friend that loves bakewell tart, and I thought of her last time I bought some. I posted on Facebook saying how good it was, and she saw and said she was jealous. So, I've bought her some this time. I'm going to take a detour over to her town on Tuesday after a business meeting in the city, and leave it with her girlfriend or kids if she's still at work!

There's a sister mill that we've never been to, as they charge to get in. Today, we decided we'd drive the additional 20 minutes to go and have a look. It's SO good. Absolutely huge, and with loads of stalls selling nostalgic goodies, antiques and collectables.

I collect Cherished Teddies stuff, and as we were walking around I found a display cabinet full of the ornaments. I bought two of those, and a Mega Drive game for my retro games collection. Then, we moved into another room and I found two stuffed Cherished Teddies bears being sold as a pair, and they matched one I already had from 1994 - the one that started my whole collection. Had to get those!

Ian got an original Game Boy, a vintage Batman comic and two wrestling figurines as well as some incredible gifts for his best men.

I also saw loads of toys from my childhood that brought back memories, as well as a little wooden chalet music box that I used to have and absolutely loved. I stopped to look and Ian was going to buy it for me, until I wound it up to play music. Time wasn't its friend.  I then joked that the only thing missing was this really unique alarm clock I used to have when I was six. At the last stall, we found it! I couldn't believe it. Remember it being loud but pressed the 'demo' button to see if it still worked. It deafened me, I fell back and nearly kicked over a vintage guitar...


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> Is this where I tell you all I have never played yahtzee? I am not one who really likes playing games.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Back to chat lagâ€¦


Waitâ€¦what the hâ€¦?


Kerryann, I thought I was the only one that watched â€œthe Americans". Although I've never thought the dad was hotâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I have played Yahtzee cards does that count?
> I am jealous of that house I love all the land!
> And as far as magnets on the vents do the magnets cover the whole vent?
> 
> Side note. Anyone in the Phoenix area know of any local place to get miner-all?



Yes in rooms you don't use and it decreases the energy you use. When we moved in our house we paid 500 a month if we were heating our cooling. We did insulation and the magnets and now are around 150 a month if we are heating or cooling. Plus without airflow you don't get much dust.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Back to chat lagâ€¦
> 
> 
> Waitâ€¦what the hâ€¦?
> 
> 
> Kerryann, I thought I was the only one that watched â€œthe Americans". Although I've never thought the dad was hotâ€¦






It's such a good show. I love the action and ooh yeah the dad I'd like a cherry on top 


That sounds like fun shopping and exploring 
We are south of Dayton and just finished the lorax it was a cute movie


----------



## Jacqui

cherylim said:


> We went to the butcher and the baker, and then I went...



I have to admit at this point my mind was hearing you say next you went to the candlestick maker, then I remembered you ARE the candle maker now.  Sounds like you and Ian had a great time. I am glad you gave us the more detailed version.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have played Yahtzee cards does that count?
> I am jealous of that house I love all the land!
> And as far as magnets on the vents do the magnets cover the whole vent?
> 
> Side note. Anyone in the Phoenix area know of any local place to get miner-all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in rooms you don't use and it decreases the energy you use. When we moved in our house we paid 500 a month if we were heating our cooling. We did insulation and the magnets and now are around 150 a month if we are heating or cooling. Plus without airflow you don't get much dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to chat lagâ€¦
> 
> 
> Waitâ€¦what the hâ€¦?
> 
> 
> Kerryann, I thought I was the only one that watched â€œthe Americans". Although I've never thought the dad was hotâ€¦
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a good show. I love the action and ooh yeah the dad I'd like a cherry on top
> 
> 
> That sounds like fun shopping and exploring
> We are south of Dayton and just finished the lorax it was a cute movie
Click to expand...







Awww, I love the Lorax! My 6 year old still say's "I speak for the trees". 

Cherylim- you went to the Butcher and baker and YOU are a candlestick maker, hahaha! Ok, sorry I'm tired! 

We cleaned out our garage and the laundry room part of the basement. I am taking a break cuz my back hurts from carrying heavy stuff up a flight of stairs and out to the dumpster. Sid was peaking over the side of his enclosure at me and Leia seemed annoyed by the noise.


----------



## Kerryann

I could see part of Erins post. I was thinking during that movie about how all my neighbors cut down their trees because they are messy. They always crab at Mike and I in the fall about our trees getting leaves in their yards. I love the trees. They built pergolas to provide shade but I have a huge red and silver maple at both ends of the deck.
We are here yay


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

@Kerryann, Are you going to Ohio for your Jeep club? Is it a Jeep club? Every time I see one now I wonder if they are in a club.


----------



## cherylim

I forgot I'd count as the candlestick maker! I did realise I was writing butcher and baker, and thought I might reverse them, then wondered if I'd be trying too hard NOT to say it.


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> @Kerryann, Are you going to Ohio for your Jeep club? Is it a Jeep club? Every time I see one now I wonder if they are in a club.



I am in a jeep club!!!

Kerryann what kind of jeep you do you have?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I could see part of Erins post. I was thinking during that movie about how all my neighbors cut down their trees because they are messy. They always crab at Mike and I in the fall about our trees getting leaves in their yards. I love the trees. They built pergolas to provide shade but I have a huge red and silver maple at both ends of the deck.
> We are here yay



Trees are a must have in my mind. They have so many wonderous reasons to keep them and the only reason I can see for not having them is pure laziness.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> We cleaned out our garage and the laundry room part of the basement.



Impressive!! Keep it up.


----------



## Thalatte

I like trees. Especially burning the fallen leaves over a campfire! The smell just screams Autumn to me.


----------



## cherylim

Posting to see the next page.


----------



## sibi

Sounds like a great conversation. Cherylim, I love you story of shopping, going to the bakery, and butcher. When I was in England, I use to love going to the auctions. The best stuff in the world can be found there. I envy you. I'd lo e to go back someday. Good afternoon everyone!


----------



## cherylim

Is this the post to change the page?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I can't see post's but I want to be in a jeep club if everyone else is! One time after school I told my kids to go get in the "truck" and some random mom was like that's not a "truck". I thought that was do strange to say even of she thought it!!


----------



## Kerryann

Success


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Just so you all know my auto correct on my phone always changes the word "so" to "do". I am not doing it on purpose!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> @Kerryann, Are you going to Ohio for your Jeep club? Is it a Jeep club? Every time I see one now I wonder if they are in a club.



No we are here trading some wheels for wheels and tires. We are going from 37 in tires to 40 in tires. 
On our way home.
If they are on a club they usually have club stickers. Most club stickers are round  Now you know what to look for. Also most Jeep owners that are in a club start getting lifts, tires, and bumpers quickly. It's an addiction much like tortoises and shopping 




Thalatte said:


> I am in a jeep club!!!
> 
> Kerryann what kind of jeep you do you have?



We have a jk and a tj. What do you have? Pics of my Jeeps are in the member pictures thread.




sibi said:


> Sounds like a great conversation. Cherylim, I love you story of shopping, going to the bakery, and butcher. When I was in England, I use to love going to the auctions. The best stuff in the world can be found there. I envy you. I'd lo e to go back someday. Good afternoon everyone!



It stinks because there are two huge flea markets in Dayton and we'd love to stop but our wheels and tires would maybe get stolen. 
I'm hungry and a baker sounds yummy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Is there a suburban club, or is that just called car line at an elementary school, haha! I am seriously the funniest person I know right now! Stress and exhaustion make me goofy!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Is there a suburban club, or is that just called car line at an elementary school, haha! I am seriously the funniest person I know right now! Stress and exhaustion make me goofy!!



I will bet you there are suburban clubs. If I didn't work for the man a suburban might be on my list.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I found a Chevy suburban club! They have an axle and u-joint swap or something like that in Maryland. They were also talking about how people hate the new body style and some people hate the old but their reasoning was way over my head. Huh, interesting. TFO is enough of a club for me. [/align]


----------



## sibi

I like pickups. Chevy has great trucks; so does Toyota. My hubby is a clean fingernail sort of guy; so, he's not into big and heavy unless it's his weight and size I love driving trucks and I wish my husband was more rugged so that he'd know how to repair things around the house. I have to either do it myself, or hire someone. It sometimes sucks, but I wouldn't trade him for superman


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I like pickups. Chevy has great trucks; so does Toyota. My hubby is a clean fingernail sort of guy; so, he's not into big and heavy unless it's his weight and size I love driving trucks and I wish my husband was more rugged so that he'd know how to repair things around the house. I have to either do it myself, or hire someone. It sometimes sucks, but I wouldn't trade him for superman



Same with Rob. His every day car is a Volvo cross country wagon, so I actually drive the manliest car between us


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I like pickups. Chevy has great trucks; so does Toyota. My hubby is a clean fingernail sort of guy; so, he's not into big and heavy unless it's his weight and size I love driving trucks and I wish my husband was more rugged so that he'd know how to repair things around the house. I have to either do it myself, or hire someone. It sometimes sucks, but I wouldn't trade him for superman



I love my pick up so I am definitely a pick up girl but for off Roading I love our Jeeps. The kid who cuts my lawn was trying to buy one of our Jeeps last night and he low balled us and said what would you realistically take for it. I was so mad. We don't have it listed for sale even so he shouldn't be acting like like we were taking it to a pawn broker. I told him that it isn't costing me anything so I can sit on it until someone thinks what I want is realistic. I also told him to go have one professionally built like the Jeep he was asking about and see what it costs and if he wants to pay for some hilljack jacked together crap then what he offered was realistic. I didn't say it but he just bought a hacked together Jeep and he hates it.
Woo I got mad again just thinking about it!!
The Jeep clubs can be so much more drama than tortoise club... So many huge egos..




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Same with Rob. His every day car is a Volvo cross country wagon, so I actually drive the manliest car between us



Mikey loves tinkering with stuff. It takes him forever to figure out what he wants to do and he usually makes seven cad drawings and then runs the numbers for cost, weight and endurance. Every fix leads to an upgrade and every upgrade is a science project.  he is so handy thou and he can weld. He even worked for a year as a weld engineer before going back to school.


The movie Rock of ages is a musical.


----------



## Thalatte

I have a cj5 that was rebuilt into a sand drag jeep it has had a lot of modifications. A YJ (small lift and new rims and tires is the only thing i changed about it) that is my daily driver and just got an FC170 that is a major project though I got it to turn over so that was very exciting. I can get pictures in a few days if you want to see them.




Kerryann said:


> I'm hungry and a baker sounds yummy.



You shouldn't eat the baker! He's soft and dough... Now lawyers rather nice, if its for a price!


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> I have a cj5 that was rebuilt into a sand drag jeep it has had a lot of
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry and a baker sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't eat the baker! He's soft and dough... Now lawyers rather nice, if its for a price!
Click to expand...



Note to self... don't say it, remember you are a Mod... don't say it... don't say it...Mod...Mod...Mod


I just got back from a yummy lunch at Outback! It was sooo good, even if the company wasn't the best. For a free meal at Outback I can easily put up with my ex for five hours.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Bump to see posts...


Post to fix lag


Ugh, I saw a piece of Jacqui's post, but want to see the rest!


----------



## Jacqui

No you can't Erin! I used my special Mod powers to hide my post just from you!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I have a cj5 that was rebuilt into a sand drag jeep it has had a lot of modifications. A YJ (small lift and new rims and tires is the only thing i changed about it) that is my daily driver and just got an FC170 that is a major project though I got it to turn over so that was very exciting. I can get pictures in a few days if you want to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry and a baker sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't eat the baker! He's soft and dough... Now lawyers rather nice, if its for a price!
Click to expand...




It sounds like you guys have the addiction too. If I was eating anyone today it was the hot fireman we bought the tires from. His arms were as big as his head.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Post - please let this one do the trick!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cj5 that was rebuilt into a sand drag jeep it has had a lot of
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry and a baker sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't eat the baker! He's soft and dough... Now lawyers rather nice, if its for a price!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self... don't say it, remember you are a Mod... don't say it... don't say it...Mod...Mod...Mod
> 
> 
> I just got back from a yummy lunch at Outback! It was sooo good, even if the company wasn't the best. For a free meal at Outback I can easily put up with my ex for five hours.
Click to expand...




Whatd you get?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Haha, I can see post's now, yay!!


@ Jacqui - why were you with your ex for 5 hours?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> @ Jacqui - why were you with your ex for 5 hours?



Because he took me out to eat at Outback (it's 1.5 hrs away), plus while in Lincoln I stocked up on the good greens. As in he spent his money on food and gas, so I didn't have too.  I am sorta friends with my exs.




Kerryann said:


> Whatd you get?



I always get the Outback Special steak. I love their steaks and the seasoning they use, and the dressing on the Ceasar salad, and the bread and the bakes tater. I like everything there.


----------



## Thalatte

Yep. In fact going to sell the old Chevy dually and then trade in he Toyota 4runner for a brand new jeep Cherokee this way I can still haul everything and get decent gas mileage.

Oh plus I have jeep legoes and a remote control jeep and jeep hot wheels!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Jacqui - why were you with your ex for 5 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he took me out to eat at Outback (it's 1.5 hrs away), plus while in Lincoln I stocked up on the good greens. As in he spent his money on food and gas, so I didn't have too.  I am sorta friends with my exs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatd you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always get the Outback Special steak. I love their steaks and the seasoning they use, and the dressing on the Ceasar salad, and the bread and the bakes tater. I like everything there.
Click to expand...




I used to like going there. I would get the dover platter when I ate meat. They always had good food. 
Did you get your ice cream?


----------



## sibi

I told you she has special powers as mod. Yvonne and Jacqui tried to tell me otherwise. Ha ha...got you


Jacqui said:


> No you can't Erin! I used my special Mod powers to hide my post just from you!


----------



## Kerryann

The new cherokee or a grand cherokee? I just saw they are coming out with a regular cherokee again. It looks like the escape... maybe I have said too much.. oh and I heard in some markets it may have a diesel engine...
I have said way too much now


----------



## sibi

Wow, oh, wow! I want some of that...tough lawyers I'd eat any day. Yes Kerryann, I want to see pics.


Kerryann said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cj5 that was rebuilt into a sand drag jeep it has had a lot of modifications. A YJ (small lift and new rims and tires is the only thing i changed about it) that is my daily driver and just got an FC170 that is a major project though I got it to turn over so that was very exciting. I can get pictures in a few days if you want to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry and a baker sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't eat the baker! He's soft and dough... Now lawyers rather nice, if its for a price!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you guys have the addiction too. If I was eating anyone today it was the hot fireman we bought the tires from. His arms were as big as his head.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Did you get your ice cream?



That was this am, when I went shopping (before being asked out) and yes I got ice cream and got a syrup for it that is York Peppermint. Sounded too good not to try.


----------



## Kerryann

Oh that does sound yummy. We got froyo but mine melted


----------



## Jacqui

Erin did you get more done on the house or look at any more houses?




Kerryann said:


> Oh that does sound yummy. We got froyo but mine melted



Then does it become yoyo?


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> The new cherokee or a grand cherokee? I just saw they are coming out with a regular cherokee again. It looks like the escape... maybe I have said too much.. oh and I heard in some markets it may have a diesel engine...
> I have said way too much now



Well grand Cherokee was the plan but I will have to see what the mpg is for the diesel...
I have an 1984 Chevy 1/2ton 4x4 with a 6.0 diesel so I don't know if I would want another diesel but it would be worth looking into.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am not really allowed to have male friends. I used to have a best friend that was male. Then he got drunk and told Rob he was the luckiest man in the world and I got a big I toldya so from Rob. It really stinks because I typically like the husbands more than the wives in our group of married friends, in a strictly platonic way.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Erin did you get more done on the house or look at any more houses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that does sound yummy. We got froyo but mine melted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then does it become yoyo?
Click to expand...




Yes  It was still yummy 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am not really allowed to have male friends. I used to have a best friend that was male. Then he got drunk and told Rob he was the luckiest man in the world and I got a big I toldya so from Rob. It really stinks because I typically like the husbands more than the wives in our group of married friends, in a strictly platonic way.



Aww that stinks. I used to mostly get along with guys more but now I have a good mix of women and man friends. Men aren't so fun to shop with and they usually don't go for spa days.  Girls are rarely as much fun for drinking.




Thalatte said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new cherokee or a grand cherokee? I just saw they are coming out with a regular cherokee again. It looks like the escape... maybe I have said too much.. oh and I heard in some markets it may have a diesel engine...
> I have said way too much now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well grand Cherokee was the plan but I will have to see what the mpg is for the diesel...
> I have an 1984 Chevy 1/2ton 4x4 with a 6.0 diesel so I don't know if I would want another diesel but it would be worth looking into.
Click to expand...


I am not sure if the US will be a market for the diesel. 
I am not sure if you are in the US now that I say that.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I am not really allowed to have male friends. I used to have a best friend that was male. Then he got drunk and told Rob he was the luckiest man in the world and I got a big I toldya so from Rob. It really stinks because I typically like the husbands more than the wives in our group of married friends, in a strictly platonic way.



Sorry.  I find it totally funny that Danny (the ex) use to get mad and think I was fooling around on him, if he was told by a coworker that I replied to him, when we happen to end up pumping gas at the same time. I was not allowed to go to a friend's house (who was a male) because married women are not allowed to be alone with men. Blah blah. Well guess who is often alone with me? He helps me cut down trees, tills my garden (he got my tiller in the divorce), and like today took me to Lincoln and out to eat.  Thank goodness Jeff does not have that problem. I am even allowed to smile while on the internet (that too was against the law with Danny)




Kerryann said:


> Aww that stinks. I used to mostly get along with guys more but now I have a good mix of women and man friends. Men aren't so fun to shop with and they usually don't go for spa days.  Girls are rarely as much fun for drinking.



I have never really been able to be friends with a female. I just have nothing in common with the women.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really allowed to have male friends. I used to have a best friend that was male. Then he got drunk and told Rob he was the luckiest man in the world and I got a big I toldya so from Rob. It really stinks because I typically like the husbands more than the wives in our group of married friends, in a strictly platonic way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I find it totally funny that Danny (the ex) use to get mad and think I was fooling around on him, if he was told by a coworker that I replied to him, when we happen to end up pumping gas at the same time. I was not allowed to go to a friend's house (who was a male) because married women are not allowed to be alone with men. Blah blah. Well guess who is often alone with me? He helps me cut down trees, tills my garden (he got my tiller in the divorce), and like today took me to Lincoln and out to eat.  Thank goodness Jeff does not have that problem. I am even allowed to smile while on the internet (that too was against the law with Danny)
Click to expand...


It sounds like he is a better friend to you now that he is your ex. 
I miss my best friend but I understand why Rob was uncomfortable with him. But I think he needs to lighten up a bit in regard to other men.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Wow, oh, wow! I want some of that...tough lawyers I'd eat any day. Yes Kerryann, I want to see pics.
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cj5 that was rebuilt into a sand drag jeep it has had a lot of modifications. A YJ (small lift and new rims and tires is the only thing i changed about it) that is my daily driver and just got an FC170 that is a major project though I got it to turn over so that was very exciting. I can get pictures in a few days if you want to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry and a baker sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't eat the baker! He's soft and dough... Now lawyers rather nice, if its for a price!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you guys have the addiction too. If I was eating anyone today it was the hot fireman we bought the tires from. His arms were as big as his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




This is our TJ





Our JK


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Does any one else think Ron Swanson from Parks & Rec is hot? I think is manliness is so hot, he just punched a man in the face and I want to have his babies.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It sounds like he is a better friend to you now that he is your ex.
> I miss my best friend but I understand why Rob was uncomfortable with him. But I think he needs to lighten up a bit in regard to other men.



Much better, but I still don't really like him. It's funny on one of the talks my two youngest had with me after learning about Jeff's cancer, they made me promise not to go back to him. My kids grew to really dislike Danny too. I have to admit, my relationship with him is more of a using him type.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Does any one else think Ron Swanson from Parks & Rec is hot? I think is manliness is so hot, he just punched a man in the face and I want to have his babies.



... I am beginning to see why Rob doesn't want you around other males.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really allowed to have male friends. I used to have a best friend that was male. Then he got drunk and told Rob he was the luckiest man in the world and I got a big I toldya so from Rob. It really stinks because I typically like the husbands more than the wives in our group of married friends, in a strictly platonic way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  I find it totally funny that Danny (the ex) use to get mad and think I was fooling around on him, if he was told by a coworker that I replied to him, when we happen to end up pumping gas at the same time. I was not allowed to go to a friend's house (who was a male) because married women are not allowed to be alone with men. Blah blah. Well guess who is often alone with me? He helps me cut down trees, tills my garden (he got my tiller in the divorce), and like today took me to Lincoln and out to eat.  Thank goodness Jeff does not have that problem. I am even allowed to smile while on the internet (that too was against the law with Danny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that stinks. I used to mostly get along with guys more but now I have a good mix of women and man friends. Men aren't so fun to shop with and they usually don't go for spa days.  Girls are rarely as much fun for drinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never really been able to be friends with a female. I just have nothing in common with the women.
Click to expand...




Aww I was like that for a long time. I probably still have more male friends than females.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he is a better friend to you now that he is your ex.
> I miss my best friend but I understand why Rob was uncomfortable with him. But I think he needs to lighten up a bit in regard to other men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better, but I still don't really like him. It's funny on one of the talks my two youngest had with me after learning about Jeff's cancer, they made me promise not to go back to him. My kids grew to really dislike Danny too. I have to admit, my relationship with him is more of a using him type.
Click to expand...


So he would get back with you if you wanted? I totally approve, especially if he made you miserable in your marriage with him!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> So he would get back with you if you wanted? I totally approve, especially if he made you miserable in your marriage with him!



Yep, he still thinks I will come to my senses and leave Jeff.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he would get back with you if you wanted? I totally approve, especially if he made you miserable in your marriage with him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he still thinks I will come to my senses and leave Jeff.
Click to expand...


Doesn't that make Jeff mad?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he is a better friend to you now that he is your ex.
> I miss my best friend but I understand why Rob was uncomfortable with him. But I think he needs to lighten up a bit in regard to other men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better, but I still don't really like him. It's funny on one of the talks my two youngest had with me after learning about Jeff's cancer, they made me promise not to go back to him. My kids grew to really dislike Danny too. I have to admit, my relationship with him is more of a using him type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one else think Ron Swanson from Parks & Rec is hot? I think is manliness is so hot, he just punched a man in the face and I want to have his babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... I am beginning to see why Rob doesn't want you around other males.
Click to expand...




Hey Rob needs remember that that libido is to his benefit.. that's what mikey always says. When I was drunk at the last event he was sitting with these guys and I walked up\. Mike was like babe do you know this guy.. and I was like umm no but he's hot as hell... and they all laughed. Mike was like I told you that you were her type and then introduced to the guy. He's so nice . On the jeep forums I use my real name and a face pic so at events everyone knows who I am but I don't know them until I know them.


----------



## Jacqui

I saw these and thought maybe Erin or Kerryann or even Cherlyn might like to make these for Easter or something.

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/419211_540995059256043_1580281160_n.jpg




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he would get back with you if you wanted? I totally approve, especially if he made you miserable in your marriage with him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he still thinks I will come to my senses and leave Jeff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't that make Jeff mad?
Click to expand...


No, because Jeff knows hell isn't going to freeze over.


----------



## Kerryann

Sugar cookies or bread?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Sugar cookies or bread?



I was thinking it looked like bread


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar cookies or bread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking it looked like bread
Click to expand...


I am doing that then. i was thinking bread too but it didn't make sense rolled that small.

Mike and I had a fight on the way home 
He thought he was storing his new tires and wheels in my living room??? I about choked him out. He changed his tune pretty quickly on the icy reception of his idea..


----------



## Thalatte

I have one female friend that I have been friends with for 10yrs but i really only hang out with her when I am feeling crafty or smart. And she is really the only friend I have right now.

Though generally when I was more social I hung out with all males.


----------



## Jacqui

I thought tiny rolls. Seriously the living room? :0 Glad you set him straight because as we all know the living room is saved to put tortoise enclosures into.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I thought tiny rolls. Seriously the living room? :0 Glad you set him straight because as we all know the living room is saved to put tortoise enclosures into.



At least those I can have made all perty and stuff. He was like.. well you wanted a coffee table so I thought I'd get you a piece of glass cut for the top of four and then one in the garage. I called him an up north hilljack and some other fine non supportive language. haha.. Soo much anger and then probably three minutes of angry silence.. then I offered to help him carry them downstairs and he accepted.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I thought tiny rolls. Seriously the living room? :0 Glad you set him straight because as we all know the living room is saved to put tortoise enclosures into.



Those roll 's are really cute. I am going to try and make them!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought tiny rolls. Seriously the living room? :0 Glad you set him straight because as we all know the living room is saved to put tortoise enclosures into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those roll 's are really cute. I am going to try and make them!
Click to expand...


Your kids will love them.. 

Oh about my spat I described earlier I was sort of diva and not my proudest moment but I have no idea what he expected


----------



## Thalatte

I have made the bunny a and octopuses out of peanut butter cookies.

Are you sure those are rolls? The dough they are cutting looks like cookie dough. Bread dough is usuAlly lighter and bakes darker whereas cookie dough is darker and bakes lighter.


----------



## Jacqui

But wouldn't the cookie dough fall down once it is being baked?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I have made the bunny a and octopuses out of peanut butter cookies.
> 
> Are you sure those are rolls? The dough they are cutting looks like cookie dough. Bread dough is usuAlly lighter and bakes darker whereas cookie dough is darker and bakes lighter.



If it's cookie dough how does it not go flat like a cookie? Thats why I couldnt figure it out. It wasn't bread or cookie like in ways.


----------



## Thalatte

Increase the flour slightly for most recipes but there are some cookies that don't flatten out. Drop cookies are one. Or there is a German cookie that doesn't. My snicker doodles don't though they are supposed to...


----------



## Jacqui

Bunny Bread!

A perfect idea for Easter! Use any sort of frozen or homemade bread dough, form your rolls, snip and lift/shape the ears during rising and carve the eyes once baked!
http://bit.ly/ONZd0r


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Increase the flour slightly for most recipes but there are some cookies that don't flatten out. Drop cookies are one. Or there is a German cookie that doesn't. My snicker doodles don't though they are supposed to...



I just looked it up and it is a roll. A bunny roll . I love snicker doodles!


----------



## jaizei

http://sliceofcake.deviantart.com/journal/Chinese-New-Year-Pineapple-Tarts-221487200#


----------



## Thalatte

Well I googled and I am wrong. It's sweet bread rolls.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Where is Cowboy?


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah I think I am going to try it with cinnamon roll dough.


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> http://sliceofcake.deviantart.com/journal/Chinese-New-Year-Pineapple-Tarts-221487200#



That looks yummy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag bump


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Lag bump



Cool, I said where is Cowboy and you appeared! Did I summon you?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen doesn't really like me having women friends. She knows I love women. Before we got married, she said my flirting was the one thing she was gonna have a problem with.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cool, I said where is Cowboy and you appeared! Did I summon you?



Like mindsâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

jaizei said:


> http://sliceofcake.deviantart.com/journal/Chinese-New-Year-Pineapple-Tarts-221487200#



Whoa that iis more complicated than I thought from just looking at google image but they sound delicious! 

How was your day Cameron (sp?)?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lag bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I said where is Cowboy and you appeared! Did I summon you?
Click to expand...


I was thinking he was waiting for his cue


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen doesn't really like me having women friends. She knows I love women. Before we got married, she said my flirting was the one thing she was gonna have a problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I said where is Cowboy and you appeared! Did I summon you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mindsâ€¦
Click to expand...




My husband works with an ex body builder whose pics are all over the internet and she has a ridiculous boob job and is 25!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Karen doesn't really like me having women friends. She knows I love women. Before we got married, she said my flirting was the one thing she was gonna have a problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I said where is Cowboy and you appeared! Did I summon you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mindsâ€¦
Click to expand...




I am so lucky. Mikey knows I am a harmless flirt. He kind of has an unfair advantage.. See I was married before (though we don't admit that in mixed company and it was annulled before we got married) and my exhusband was a rampant cheater but lots of guys tried to engage me but while I was married. I made it known I was off limits. Mike may or may not have indicated that he had interest in me while I was married before.  I may or may not have said listen here you weirdo I am married..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen doesn't really like me having women friends. She knows I love women. Before we got married, she said my flirting was the one thing she was gonna have a problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I said where is Cowboy and you appeared! Did I summon you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mindsâ€¦
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so lucky. Mikey knows I am a harmless flirt. He kind of has an unfair advantage.. See I was married before (though we don't admit that in mixed company and it was annulled before we got married) and my exhusband was a rampant cheater but lots of guys tried to engage me but while I was married. I made it known I was off limits. Mike may or may not have indicated that he had interest in me while I was married before.  I may or may not have said listen here you weirdo I am married..
Click to expand...



Oh wow, so you knew him when you were married. Was he friends with your ex?


----------



## Jacqui

Ken I was just thinking about you...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...248428827.53570.216095098451442&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I couldn't see anything following the link. I don't do The Facebook, could that be it?


Did that kill chat?


----------



## Jacqui

Erin how about these?

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/s480x480/538315_547793538584719_1664274767_n.jpg


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

We cancelled our Bermuda trip today. We just need to get the house situation handled and keep as much money as we can in the bank. I feel bad for Rob though. He works so hard an really deserves a break!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I couldn't see anything following the link. I don't do The Facebook, could that be it?
> 
> 
> Did that kill chat?





Dang now it won't show it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag bump


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen doesn't really like me having women friends. She knows I love women. Before we got married, she said my flirting was the one thing she was gonna have a problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I said where is Cowboy and you appeared! Did I summon you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mindsâ€¦
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so lucky. Mikey knows I am a harmless flirt. He kind of has an unfair advantage.. See I was married before (though we don't admit that in mixed company and it was annulled before we got married) and my exhusband was a rampant cheater but lots of guys tried to engage me but while I was married. I made it known I was off limits. Mike may or may not have indicated that he had interest in me while I was married before.  I may or may not have said listen here you weirdo I am married..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, so you knew him when you were married. Was he friends with your ex?
Click to expand...




No pretty much everyone who was friends with me hated my ex. Everyone but me knew he was a cheating bastard


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Ugh, lag! Post #2?




Jacqui said:


> Erin how about these?
> 
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/s480x480/538315_547793538584719_1664274767_n.jpg



Very cool!!




Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen doesn't really like me having women friends. She knows I love women. Before we got married, she said my flirting was the one thing she was gonna have a problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I said where is Cowboy and you appeared! Did I summon you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like mindsâ€¦
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so lucky. Mikey knows I am a harmless flirt. He kind of has an unfair advantage.. See I was married before (though we don't admit that in mixed company and it was annulled before we got married) and my exhusband was a rampant cheater but lots of guys tried to engage me but while I was married. I made it known I was off limits. Mike may or may not have indicated that he had interest in me while I was married before.  I may or may not have said listen here you weirdo I am married..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, so you knew him when you were married. Was he friends with your ex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pretty much everyone who was friends with me hated my ex. Everyone but me knew he was a cheating bastard
Click to expand...



That sux they should have told you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. can't the two of you take a long, â€œgrown-ups" weekend sort of local but still cool and different?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't see anything following the link. I don't do The Facebook, could that be it?
> 
> 
> Did that kill chat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang now it won't show it.
Click to expand...




I saw it.. you were so naughty to try to show him that pic Jacqui


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. can't the two of you take a long, â€œgrown-ups" weekend sort of local but still cool and different?



That is a good idea. I was actually thinking of having his parents come babysit for a long weekend and surprise him with a trip to Newport, RI. When it is warmer out. He loves it there.




Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't see anything following the link. I don't do The Facebook, could that be it?
> 
> 
> Did that kill chat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang now it won't show it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it.. you were so naughty to try to show him that pic Jacqui
Click to expand...




Now you have to show us!!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. can't the two of you take a long, â€œgrown-ups" weekend sort of local but still cool and different?



Ken is such a smart man. 
Sometimes just getting away for a few days is nice  and we don't even have kids yet.. just stinky bed hogging dogs..


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is a good idea. I was actually thinking of having his parents come babysit for a long weekend and surprise him with a trip to Newport, RI. When it is warmer out. He loves it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have to show us!!





You'll have to leave us â€œhome" too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. can't the two of you take a long, â€œgrown-ups" weekend sort of local but still cool and different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken is such a smart man.
> Sometimes just getting away for a few days is nice  and we don't even have kids yet.. just stinky bed hogging dogs..
Click to expand...


I have a dog head on me right now. I tried to sneak into bed but Dagny woke up and is now slowly inching more of her body on me. It's sweet but jeez she is heavy!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You'll have to leave us â€œhome" too.



But who will she talk too?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea. I was actually thinking of having his parents come babysit for a long weekend and surprise him with a trip to Newport, RI. When it is warmer out. He loves it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have to show us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to leave us â€œhome" too.
Click to expand...




Nah, I take you all everywhere with me. Ugh, I should be sleeping because I have to get up at 5:45 but oh well that's why there is coffee.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. C. can't the two of you take a long, â€œgrown-ups" weekend sort of local but still cool and different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken is such a smart man.
> Sometimes just getting away for a few days is nice  and we don't even have kids yet.. just stinky bed hogging dogs..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a dog head on me right now. I tried to sneak into bed but Dagny woke up and is now slowly inching more of her body on me. It's sweet but jeez she is heavy!
Click to expand...


My dogs are being whiny and attention seeking because they want a snack.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I was on Robs side thinking mrs. C. would be to â€œbusy" to talk.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Where is Sibi? 
I thought since I summoned Ken I could do it again...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea. I was actually thinking of having his parents come babysit for a long weekend and surprise him with a trip to Newport, RI. When it is warmer out. He loves it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have to show us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to leave us â€œhome" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I take you all everywhere with me. Ugh, I should be sleeping because I have to get up at 5:45 but oh well that's why there is coffee.
Click to expand...




eek why so early??? I will not be up at that time


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Lag


----------



## Kerryann

Lag post too
This week on project runway they are designing for miranda lambert who is a reptile torturer and murder.. so angering. I am also hateful Michael Kors isn't on the show any longer but I love Tim Gunn.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yes lag


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Lag



It's working for me consistently in threaded mode but it is horrid to read


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I was on Robs side thinking mrs. C. would be to â€œbusy" to talk.



Haha! When we go away I always daydream for weeks about sleeping in. Rob always has other plans but ultimately I love going away from the kids for the actual sleep!




Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea. I was actually thinking of having his parents come babysit for a long weekend and surprise him with a trip to Newport, RI. When it is warmer out. He loves it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have to show us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to leave us â€œhome" too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I take you all everywhere with me. Ugh, I should be sleeping because I have to get up at 5:45 but oh well that's why there is coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eek why so early??? I will not be up at that time
Click to expand...




Hockey. Early ice time stinks. This morning I was laughing because I could see this Dad's pajama bottoms coming out of the bottom of his jeans. I bet he rolled out of bed and slid his jeans over his pj's and he was ready to go.




Kerryann said:


> Lag post too
> This week on project runway they are designing for miranda lambert who is a reptile torturer and murder.. so angering. I am also hateful Michael Kors isn't on the show any longer but I love Tim Gunn.



Yikes Miranda Lambert tortures reptiles? But her husband is soo hot?!?


----------



## sibi

Here I am. I was locked out for a while. I guess Jacqui punished me.Hi everyone I'm back.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> Where is Sibi?
> I thought since I summoned Ken I could do it again...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Here I am. I was locked out for a while. I guess Jacqui punished me.Hi everyone I'm back.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sibi?
> I thought since I summoned Ken I could do it again...
Click to expand...


Locked out???


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Here I am. I was locked out for a while. I guess Jacqui punished me.Hi everyone I'm back.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sibi?
> I thought since I summoned Ken I could do it again...
Click to expand...


Wow, that stinks! I am glad I could summon you even though she was trying to lock you out,


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Lag post too
> This week on project runway they are designing for miranda lambert who is a reptile torturer and murder.. so angering.



What did she do?




sibi said:


> Here I am. I was locked out for a while. I guess Jacqui punished me.Hi everyone I'm back.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sibi?
> I thought since I summoned Ken I could do it again...
Click to expand...


So not true.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am. I was locked out for a while. I guess Jacqui punished me.Hi everyone I'm back.
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Sibi?
> I thought since I summoned Ken I could do it again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that stinks! I am glad I could summon you even though she was trying to lock you out,
Click to expand...


Found guilty without a trial even.  I guess I should take that as a cue and leave.


----------



## sibi

You said you had special powers, Jacqui, didn't you?

No really, I got a message that said "server timed out."


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I was kidding. Remember when people were accidentally getting banned. That is my fear! I would just go on through Rob's acct.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> You said you had special powers, Jacqui, didn't you?



Yeah, but not to abuse in that fashion.


----------



## Kerryann

After the outrage her husband Blake caused by saying he swerved to hit a turtle on the side of the road (I think I saw it in a thread here on TFO) I posted some distaste for that on his facebook page and someone posted a video of her and blake on a boat capturing, torturing and then killing an alligator. I get that people hunt but abusing it before killing it was absolutely horrible in my opinion. None of gods creatures deserve to suffer unnecessarily even if hunt. As she was torturing it she was going on and on about how she was going to use its skin for something and her and blake were like kissing and excited by the whole thing.. so sad


----------



## sibi

lol I don't understand it. I showed my hubby the message, and he said that it was related to the page lag. I asked him if others would receive the same message, and he said they may...everything happens to me...woe is me=(=(=(


CtTortoiseMom said:


> I was kidding. Remember when people were accidentally getting banned. That is my fear! I would just go on through Rob's acct.



sk


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh no lag, & I want to read the rest of what Kerryann wrote!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Today I drove to a fish store with Karen. As it turned out they also had reptiles. We were going because Karen needed to return a fish she had got there that had a gill birth defect,(no outer cover). 
Low and behold they had two russian torts and a box turtleâ€¦all in the same box. So I went to the owner and asked if he would like input in his tortoises. He said sure. I gave him my usual pitch, president for 5 yrs. now focusing on tortoises, blah blah and then I started. 
My first comment had to do with them all three together. Pointed out that in that arrangement, some one was getting a bad diet. Explained to him that russians aren't made to digest animals protein. He told me they never give them anything like that. So I said then its your box turtle that's getting a bad diet. He pointed out that they did have lettuce in there and I said ice burg is terrible for them. It went down hill with him finally saying they were phasing out the reptiles. We won't be going back. The fish were under fed and the one Karen had here from the same tank two weeks ago is a solid 2x bigger. It was sad. 
I believe the U. K. Has a standards for care requirement in regard to pet shops and I wish we could have something like that here.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Random post


----------



## sibi

I should make Matt open an account in case I'm banned

Ken, how would we go about trying to get a national standard for proper care of animals? Really, I'm serious about this. I've just about bad enough of these petstores.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> After the outrage her husband Blake caused by saying he swerved to hit a turtle on the side of the road (I think I saw it in a thread here on TFO) I posted some distaste for that on his facebook page and someone posted a video of her and blake on a boat capturing, torturing and then killing an alligator. I get that people hunt but abusing it before killing it was absolutely horrible in my opinion. None of gods creatures deserve to suffer unnecessarily even if hunt. As she was torturing it she was going on and on about how she was going to use its skin for something and her and blake were like kissing and excited by the whole thing.. so sad



I didn't know. What a horrible human to intentionally try to harm an innocent creature. They deserve each other!


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I drove to a fish store with Karen. As it turned out they also had reptiles. We were going because Karen needed to return a fish she had got there that had a gill birth defect,(no outer cover).
> Low and behold they had two russian torts and a box turtleâ€¦all in the same box. So I went to the owner and asked if he would like input in his tortoises. He said sure. I gave him my usual pitch, president for 5 yrs. now focusing on tortoises, blah blah and then I started.
> My first comment had to do with them all three together. Pointed out that in that arrangement, some one was getting a bad diet. Explained to him that russians aren't made to digest animals protein. He told me they never give them anything like that. So I said then its your box turtle that's getting a bad diet. He pointed out that they did have lettuce in there and I said ice burg is terrible for them. It went down hill with him finally saying they were phasing out the reptiles. We won't be going back. The fish were under fed and the one Karen had here from the same tank two weeks ago is a solid 2x bigger. It was sad.
> I believe the U. K. Has a standards for care requirement in regard to pet shops and I wish we could have something like that here.



I agree with this 
I hate when I see places like that. It hurts my soul. I wish I could rescue them all.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Today I drove to a fish store with Karen. As it turned out they also had reptiles. We were going because Karen needed to return a fish she had got there that had a gill birth defect,(no outer cover).
> Low and behold they had two russian torts and a box turtleâ€¦all in the same box. So I went to the owner and asked if he would like input in his tortoises. He said sure. I gave him my usual pitch, president for 5 yrs. now focusing on tortoises, blah blah and then I started.
> My first comment had to do with them all three together. Pointed out that in that arrangement, some one was getting a bad diet. Explained to him that russians aren't made to digest animals protein. He told me they never give them anything like that. So I said then its your box turtle that's getting a bad diet. He pointed out that they did have lettuce in there and I said ice burg is terrible for them. It went down hill with him finally saying they were phasing out the reptiles. We won't be going back. The fish were under fed and the one Karen had here from the same tank two weeks ago is a solid 2x bigger. It was sad.
> I believe the U. K. Has a standards for care requirement in regard to pet shops and I wish we could have something like that here.


Sad. Ii know it is illegal to crop a dog's ears in the UK. I wish it was here.


G'night all. While you all are toasty warm in your bed's I will be sitting on a freezing wooden bench in a bunch of layers and still freezing cold.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Somewhere I saw a research paper done with fake turtles that gave a breakdown of the demographic that is likely to swerve to hit turtles and snakes. From what I remember it was men 20's that had self-esteem issues. ( maybe I added that last part) I'll try and find it.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the outrage her husband Blake caused by saying he swerved to hit a turtle on the side of the road (I think I saw it in a thread here on TFO) I posted some distaste for that on his facebook page and someone posted a video of her and blake on a boat capturing, torturing and then killing an alligator. I get that people hunt but abusing it before killing it was absolutely horrible in my opinion. None of gods creatures deserve to suffer unnecessarily even if hunt. As she was torturing it she was going on and on about how she was going to use its skin for something and her and blake were like kissing and excited by the whole thing.. so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know. What a horrible human to intentionally try to harm an innocent creature. They deserve each other!
Click to expand...

I looked it up after he said on facebook that he was only joking about swerving to kill a turtle and that people were too serious about it. I had this inclination that under the covers there was something ugly because to me that's not a funny joke especially when people look up to you and emulate you. That's when someone posted the video and I was horrified. I used to love him on the voice but I can barely look at him now.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Somewhere I saw a research paper done with fake turtles that gave a breakdown of the demographic that is likely to swerve to hit turtles and snakes. From what I remember it was men 20's that had self-esteem issues. ( maybe I added that last part) I'll try and find it.



I saw the video of that.. it was crazy!!! Though I laughed at the guy who stole the plastic snake after trying to rescue it.


----------



## sibi

Oops...i'm joking with you...don't ever take me seriously about most of what I post, except when it's about sick or abused torts.


Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had special powers, Jacqui, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but not to abuse in that fashion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Oops...i'm joking with you...don't ever take me seriously about most of what I post, except when it's about sick or abused torts.
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you had special powers, Jacqui, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but not to abuse in that fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I think they are dropping like flies in here.. now you have to entertain me all on your own


----------



## sibi

That story about abusing gators was in such bad taste. You're saying that they were just joking? Someone has to be sick to joke like that.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> That sorry about abusing gators was in such bad taste. You're saying that they were just joking? Someone has to be sick to joke like that.



No he tweeted that he swerved and hit a turtle on the road for fun. Then he got criticized and said it was just a joke. Then I saw the video. I don't think either of them answered for the alligator killing video.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, everyone left? It's u and me? Well, who was the person who started that "joke?" was he a member here on the forum?


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Sad. Ii know it is illegal to crop a dog's ears in the UK. I wish it was here.



Now see there are dog breeds who I think only look really good if they do have cropped ears.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, everyone left? It's u and me? Well, who was the person who started that "joke?" was he a member here on the forum?



Blake Shelton is a country music star. Someone here posted what he said on his twitter account.




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad. Ii know it is illegal to crop a dog's ears in the UK. I wish it was here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see there are dog breeds who I think only look really good if they do have cropped ears.
Click to expand...


You are still awake. 
I saw this and I laughed so hard. I thought you guys might enjoy it too. It's kind of dumb but funny still 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpfQSqfpuac


----------



## sibi

Page lag...here's a push


What happened to Ken? He was suppose to look up some story, not leave.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I saw this and I laughed so hard. I thought you guys might enjoy it too. It's kind of dumb but funny still
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpfQSqfpuac



 but still


----------



## Thalatte

As far as a standard of care in petstores there is one in some states and I think it's a federal law under the health code but not sure.
It states: All animals have to be seen by a vet and certified healthy before selling. Any sick animal is to be taken off display and quarantined while under vet care. Cages have to be at a certain level of cleanliness. Clean Water has to be available at all times. And cages must be of a suitable nature. For instance dogs and cats aren't to be housed on wire bottom cages as it will hurt them.
The problem comes with the fact that most people don't know about it or governments don't care enough to enforce it. It takes alot of manpower, time, and money to do the inspections.

One thing I am unsure of is if the laws cover reptiles and cross species husbandry? Like the boxie and the Russians situation.
I will try to do more research on this but its hard finding comprehensive reading when looking through law books.


----------



## sibi

I thought it was hilarious. I was startled when the goat started to scream  Kerryann, I finally got it. So this country singer said this on twitter and he tried to make people believe it was a joke. What a jerk.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Page lag...here's a push
> 
> 
> What happened to Ken? He was suppose to look up some story, not leave.





He may have watched my goat video and be dying of laughter. I laughed do hard I cried. It's dumb funny


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I couldn't find the report I was looking for that was aimed at the demographic that swerves to run over turtles and snakes. I need a better organization flow.


----------



## Thalatte

Ob and the story he was talking about is a male student did a school project trying to help turtles cross safely and that was when it was discovered that people swerve to hit them.
Here is a link:
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/2...o-run-over-fake-turtle-student-project-shows/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As far as the singer goes, he wasn't in Oklahoma at the time he said he was when he swerved. A twisted joke that hopefully his fans weren't serious about when they said they were doing the same to show support.


----------



## Thalatte

http://www.aforadio.com/index.php/roadkill-experiment-turtles-or-snakes-which-do-cars-hit-more/

Or was it this one?


----------



## sibi

So, Thalatte, there's state laws already on the books about Animal care at pet stores, but it's hard to enforce? What about those that they employ? Do they have to have knowledge of these animals so as not to misdirect the public as to its proper care? Because, I think that's half the problem. I can't believe how ignorant these employees are about these animals and they work there to sell them.

There you are Ken...i thought that's what you were doing.

Hey, Jacqui, where did you go? You aren't taking me seriously about all these special powers are you?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> http://www.aforadio.com/index.php/roadkill-experiment-turtles-or-snakes-which-do-cars-hit-more/
> 
> Or was it this one?



I think that is the one I saw.


----------



## Thalatte

http://m.youtube.com/#/verify_age?client=mv-google&next=/watch?v=ah_6ZG3a768
Or 
http://vimeo.com/m/23660789

Mira da killing alligator video.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> So, Thalatte, there's state laws already on the books about Animal care at pet stores, but it's hard to enforce? What about those that they employ? Do they have to have knowledge of these animals so as not to misdirect the public as to its proper care? Because, I think that's half the problem. I can't believe how ignorant these employees are about these animals and they work there to sell them.



I find that to be hit or miss at the ones by us. The one that sold my Russian to her period owner apparently gave her bad information and caused some of Bettys problems.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> So, Thalatte, there's state laws already on the books about Animal care at pet stores, but it's hard to enforce? What about those that they employ? Do they have to have knowledge of these animals so as not to misdirect the public as to its proper care? Because, I think that's half the problem. I can't believe how ignorant these employees are about these animals and they work there to sell them.



It's one of those that alot of agencies don't bother to enforce I think. I know that my local animal control and police force don't bother following up on complaints. They say they will send someone but they never do.
And I think it's the companies responsibility to educate the employees.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> but still



I know but I laughed hysterically


----------



## Thalatte

I like turtles.


----------



## sibi

we'll need to turn the page. So, here's my turn...


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> I like turtles.



Is your face painted like a zombie


----------



## sibi

Aw...i like turtles too. I have an aquatic turtle for 25 years now. She's a trip! Then about 1 1/2 years ago, a friend had 18 hatchlings come out of the ground. I got two baby sulcatas from her. The rest is history.


Thalatte said:


> I like turtles.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Aw...i like turtles too. I have an aquatic turtle for 25 years now. She's a trip! Then about 1 1/2 years ago, a friend had 18 hatchlings come out of the ground. I got two baby sulcatas from her. The rest is history.



18 that's a good brood.
I am amazed at your turtle. You must have taken great care of the little guy.


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> Is your face painted like a zombie



No but after going on 40hours with no sleep I feel like a zombie. Does that count?


Ok so what was everyone's first turtle/tortoise?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> No but after going on 40hours with no sleep I feel like a zombie. Does that count?
> 
> 
> Ok so what was everyone's first turtle/tortoise?





My Russian tortoise Betty


----------



## Thalatte

Mine was a 40year old Sonoran desert tortoise named Tank!


----------



## sibi

Yeap...i love all my reptiles. I just saw that video on killing the gator. It made me sick. I hope she suffers for her cruelty.
My first reptile is Huggermugger. Of course, I first thought she was a he, but when she laid her first egg, he was a she. But her name stood.


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw...i like turtles too. I have an aquatic turtle for 25 years now. She's a trip! Then about 1 1/2 years ago, a friend had 18 hatchlings come out of the ground. I got two baby sulcatas from her. The rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 that's a good brood.
> I am amazed at your turtle. You must have taken great care of the little guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

And you guys only have chelonians?


----------



## Kerryann

I have only had my tortoises.. If that's what that question meant


----------



## Thalatte

No other reptiles?


I have 2 sonorans, 2 sulcatas, 4 boxies, 1 wood turtle, 2bearded dragons, 1 water dragon, and 6 toads.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> No other reptiles?
> 
> I have 2 sonorans, 2 sulcatas, 4 boxies, 1 wood turtle, 2bearded dragons, 1 water dragon, and 6 toads.



Nope just my shelled babies 
Okay I'm off to bed. Good night


----------



## Thalatte

Well it's lagging and my dog is demanding I go to bed so good night.


----------



## sibi

I've had other animals, but you asked what was our first turtle/tort. Right? I also have a Bolognese lapdog. His name is Tucker. I also acquired a rescue from Az. He's also a sulcata, but he was so abused, I'm surprised he lived. He's 3 years old, weights 10 ozs and has MBD. I'm doing what I can, and he's growing and getting stronger by the day. He's very spoiled...he deserves to be treated like a king! I love him so much it hurts.


page lag. Here's my push.


I don't blame anyone for going to sleep...this page lags are a drag.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

My first reptile was a caimen. I was seven I believe. My first tort was a desert tort 30 yrs ago or so. Oh and back in the late 60's I killed a few red ear slider babies because really what does a 1st grader know about sliders?


----------



## cherylim

I had to look through ten pages this morning. I really need to get on your time zone!

So it's ages since you posted the picture but Jacqui, I'm not sure I have the skill to make them but I'll give those bunnies a go! Not sure what the end result will be.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Ok so what was everyone's first turtle/tortoise?



a red eared slider hatchling.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I've had other animals, but you asked what was our first turtle/tort. Right? I also have a Bolognese lapdog. His name is Tucker. I also acquired a rescue from Az. He's also a sulcata, but he was so abused, I'm surprised he lived. He's 3 years old, weights 10 ozs and has MBD. I'm doing what I can, and he's growing and getting stronger by the day. He's very spoiled...he deserves to be treated like a king! I love him so much it hurts.
> 
> 
> page lag. Here's my push.
> 
> 
> I don't blame anyone for going to sleep...this page lags are a drag.






Betty has a shell and break deformity from improper care but her shell has improved so much. She thinks we beat her on the beak hole often but we are filling it to try to keep the deformity in check do it doesn't effect her ability to eat. She loves eating


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning Chatters... I am going to look at the house I really want again in the daylight today. I feel so much better about the whole house hunting thing now that Rob agrees that carrying both mortgages is something we should try to avoid. I guess if it is meant to be it will happen. I don't really believe that but what can I do. 

So my friend is single and she is going to this really swanky restaraunt in the city to go to a speed dating thing tonight and a couple of my married friends are going with her just for fun. I want to go!! Rob said fine, then next week he is going speed dating, and then he badically said no. I said I didn't care. I'm not going to find a new man, I just want to support my friend and see what it's like. Its funny because it says men of all ages are welcome and women between the ages of 22-36.




cherylim said:


> I had to look through ten pages this morning. I really need to get on your time zone!
> 
> So it's ages since you posted the picture but Jacqui, I'm not sure I have the skill to make them but I'll give those bunnies a go! Not sure what the end result will be.



I am going to try and make them too. Then we post pics of them on here.


----------



## Jacqui

Now, which house is "the one you really want"?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Now, which house is "the one you really want"?



The one I posted pics of yesterday. I will post a pic that I took from the outside at night. The plus's are bigger basement for torts. Lots of land and huge rock lined flower beds that can be turned into instant leopard enclosures. I am going to switch to the app so I can post a pic of the outside. It was at night and with my cell.


This one


----------



## Jacqui

A much better view of the house itself this time! Just making sure. We all loved the yard it had. Does the wool spinner stay? You know working with raw wool is great for hands because of the natural oils in it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> A much better view of the house itself this time! Just making sure. We all loved the yard it had. Does the wool spinner stay? You know working with raw wool is great for hands because of the natural oils in it.



I don't really care about the look of the house, i actually dont love the fact that this is in the colonial class. My requirements are a bedroom for each child, a big warm basement for torts preferabley unfinished because it is less humid when finished. Lots of land and no immediate neighbors. This house is on a cul de sac but the neighbors have. 4 + acres so the houses are really spread out. The interior needs about 100 Gallons of paint because it is soooo dark but other than that it suits are needs perfectly. I will prob eventually go lighter on the exterior too. ( if I get it).


----------



## Jacqui

The weather has decided to hold off another day and maybe last a bit longer, so now I am thinking I should run into town and get a couple more bags of catfood.

Plus I have a "new" kitty. A few weeks back, Theo, coonhound, was raising his call of "I have it trapped". I hurriedly put shoes back on and grabbed the flashlight thinking he has one of the 'possoms cornered. Instead it ended up being a small white cat, which I had not saw in the area before. I rounded up Theo and went to get the cat out of his yard. This thing bounced off all the walls and fence until finally he ran behind the shed and I lost it but figured it got out back there. Fast forward to yesterday morning, when I saw it sneak into the yard from the next door house area. This morning I went out to feed the outside cats and when I closed the front door behind me, I suddenly had a cat bouncing off the walls of the enclosed porch. It was the white cat, finally she found the opening and went out, not stopping til she was under the old pickup truck out in the road. I know she kept going after that, but I didn't see where and the snow on the ground did not help. She is small, a bit on the thin side, and very wary of humans, plus strikes me as a female.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Awww, poor kitty. What weather is coming? How far is town away?


----------



## Jacqui

It's just a few inches of snow each day for a couple of days, but I would rather not risk going out in bad weather unless I have too. Sorta thinking of canceling my dentist that I have waited a month to see. He's 45 mins away and deeper ditches.  Town is only 15 mins away.


----------



## Zamric

My 1st Tort was/is WalkingRock but in all honesty, her came with Cathie and I met her at my Dads wedding 8 years ago when he was 5. Eros and Gaia are MY 1st hatchlings.


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> My 1st Tort was/is WalkingRock but in all honesty, her came with Cathie and I met her at my Dads wedding 8 years ago when he was 5. Eros and Gaia are MY 1st hatchlings.



Did you at the time realize how a tortoise could wrap itself around your heart, just like the more cuddly type animals?


----------



## Thalatte

Morning!


So Jacqui how many cats are you up to now?


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> So Jacqui how many cats are you up to now?





Honestly, I don't have a count. It gets scarey to know how many are really out there, between all the locations I feed them from, so I don't do a number count. Let's just say I passed being a "crazy cat lady" long ago.  I go through about 20 lbs of food a day.


----------



## Yvonne G

I still think you folks who are using Wi Fi, lap tops and smart phones are the ones having page lag, but do you want to try an experiment and close this thread and start a new one? If you all want to, we will.


----------



## Thalatte

But l the cats are outside cats?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I still think you folks who are using Wi Fi, lap tops and smart phones are the ones having page lag, but do you want to try an experiment and close this thread and start a new one? If you all want to, we will.



No, I don't want to because I want you to meet your post goal. It's your baby.


----------



## Thalatte

Start a new thread and deprive us of the anticipation of seeing what's on the next page!?! Never, the suspense makes it more interesting!


----------



## cherylim

Ian and I have had a great weekend. As well as our shopping trip yesterday, we had a spontaneous meal out on Friday night and went for a carvery lunch today. It's so rare that we have any money to do anything together, and since I started running my business and he started working in another town we've been in need of some quality time together. He's always so tired that he just comes home, sits on the sofa and goes to bed a couple of hours later. I've really enjoyed catching up and having time to chat.

Only problem is, on the way to the pub today we drove past a farm with a sign 'Border Collie puppies for sale'. Ian's desperate to have a dog, but we're probably never going to have our own house so it's not looking likely he'll get one. Unfortunately, he noticed the sign and he's now sitting at his laptop loading picture after picture of adorable Collie puppy. Oops.


----------



## Thalatte

What is your hold back on having a dog in a rental?


----------



## cherylim

Rental properties don't generally allow pets at all. Especially not roaming ones. At best you can get something in a tank or cage - I really pushed my luck with Emrys but luckily got away with it.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Honestly, I don't have a count. It gets scarey to know how many are really out there, between all the locations I feed them from, so I don't do a number count. Let's just say I passed being a "crazy cat lady" long ago.  I go through about 20 lbs of food a day.



Holy crud that's a lot of food. 
I am sick to my stomach today. We had pizza last night. I think not eating dairy for so long and then eating pizza is s bad plan. We are off to tractor supply to look for big patio pots for my organic veggies I want to grow this Summer. Then we have a club meeting. Then we have to finish shopping and I have to prep our food for the week, finish laundry, clean, and get some stuff done for work. :,P


----------



## Thalatte

Sounds like you are going to be busy.


----------



## Jacqui

emysemys said:


> I still think you folks who are using Wi Fi, lap tops and smart phones are the ones having page lag, but do you want to try an experiment and close this thread and start a new one? If you all want to, we will.



NO!!




Thalatte said:


> But l the cats are outside cats?



Most are, but I have a few spoiled cats inside too. Normally if you come to me as a sick kitten or cat, you get inside and then you stay inside unless you want out once your well.


----------



## Jacqui

Today as I was going to and from town, I was enjoying this herd of Angus cattle. We have a nice layer of white snow on the ground and the cows are just now dropping their calves. The combo of white snow and little black calves is very pretty.


----------



## Jacqui

The sun is shining so nice outside, that even with the layer of snow it feels like spring.


----------



## Yvonne G

It is very spring-like here! The flowering pear trees are blooming and the almond orchard across the street is just starting to open a few buds. The bee guys have placed the hives at the edges of the orchards. Its a bit windy, thus a bit cold, but nice and sunny. However, I'm having a muscle spasm in my back, so I'm staying inside with a good book - per Jacqui's instructions!


----------



## Jacqui

I had forgotten about the bee, I saw my first one a few days back while out watching Dude. I felt sorry for the poor fellow because nothing is blooming here currently. I haven't even found a dandelion being brave enough to bloom. None of the bulbs nor buds are peaking out. A few brave weeds and grasses have a little green on them, but that's it.

When the almond trees bloom, do they provide a lot of scent?


----------



## Yvonne G

The flowering pear stinks to high heaven!!! And I have one right by my front door.

The almond trees usually don't send any fragrance my way, but they are on the downwind side of my house. However, there is a great big orange grove about a half mile east of me and when those trees are in bloom I get a wonderful aroma around here.


----------



## Jacqui

I use to love driving by orange groves with the window down! Also in FL where they make Tropicana.. ahhh such a smell!


If this works, it's for Erin and whomever else...

COFFEE FILTER FLOWER & CARROT EASTER FAVORS http://urbancomfort.typepad.com/urban_nest/2012/04/coffee-filter-flowers-and-carrots.html


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay, there are too many pages since I last posted and I am just too lazy to sort through them right now.

Last week was grey with scattered snow, the weekend dumped on us. This morning we woke to brilliant clear blue skies with tons of snow on the ground. I couldn't keep up with the blowing yesterday, Charlie went out this morning once. Late afternoon, we still have blue skies and the snow is melting off the roads. I am hoping we have turned the corner to spring. 

As far as any blooms here.....not with three feet of packed snow still on the ground.

Side note: I waited a week before I went back to check on the euromastyx, and it was gone. After coming off a three week study I was too exhausted to run home and rehome critters to make room. Shortly after I left the store, someone took him home. All I can say it that they got a really sweet animal.


----------



## Jacqui

Sorry about the Uro.


----------



## sibi

Hello everyone. I've been busy this morning. Miss most of the chatter this morning. It must be near mid night in England. Don't expect anyone to be awake there, but you never know. Ken, buddy, are u there?


----------



## Kerryann

Ha I have finished shopping, had a fun club meeting, came home and cooked, prepped and cleaned. I spoiled my tortoises because they saw me cutting up their new greens and had a hissy fit. I am almost done with laundry and I am done with work yay


----------



## Jacqui

Somebody's tortoises has her wrapped around their little shells.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Somebody's tortoises has her wrapped around their little shells.



Very very tightly


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm glad you're almost done with your chores. Don't it feel good when you get all your work done before a new week begins?
Jacqui, you're not upset with me over the"special powers" thing, are you? I've been pulling your leg on that. It just sounded like you took it seriously the other day.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody's tortoises has her wrapped around their little shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very very tightly
Click to expand...


As I had read your first post, I was actually thinking I pity you when you have children. I can see already who will be ruling the house.  


So Sibi, when are you getting the little split scute?


----------



## Kerryann

Oh and I got my dog an electric toothbrush today. I thought he wouldn't let me use it but he did amazingly enough. His gums bled though but I am hoping after his surgery that I can use his toothbrush to keep his tartar build up from coming back.


----------



## sibi

I never heard from JD about it. I PM him that time, but nothing. That redfoot was soooo cute and special! Anyhow, I have my dye on a baby pancake. That's what I really want.


Kerryann, where did you get the electric toothbrush? My fog won't even let me use a standard tooth rush on him, nevermind an electric one. I have to take him to the vet to get his teeth cleaned.


Post lag.


----------



## Jacqui

Geesh even I don't have an electric toothbrush. 


Darn Sibi I was hoping he would go to somebody I knew, so I could watch him grow up.


----------



## Jacqui

My husband just posted a thing on facebook about how when he dies he wants somebody to come to the funeral dressed as the grim reaper. That would be such a fun thing to do.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> I never heard from JD about it. I PM him that time, but nothing. That redfoot was soooo cute and special! Anyhow, I have my dye on a baby pancake. That's what I really want.
> 
> 
> Kerryann, where did you get the electric toothbrush? My fog won't even let me use a standard tooth rush on him, nevermind an electric one. I have to take him to the vet to get his teeth cleaned.
> 
> 
> Post lag.






My dog gets his teeth cleaned every year or two because he builds tartar really quickly and has genetically bad teeth. 
I got him an electric toothbrush for people at walmart because the vet said this will be his last teeth cleaning because hes getting old.  I asked him if like with us an electric toothbrush. The vet laughed and said it would if he would stand for it. I got him one of the battery operated ones today and used it. He squirmed at first but then he was okay like normal.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Wow, it's been so long since I looked at this thread... I don't even know what's going on anymore! How is everyone? Anyone want to give me the scoop about the past month or so? Haha, just kidding!


----------



## Kerryann

Oh Jacqui you can get the battery operated ones at walmart for 2.96 and they work great. I use them on my teeth so I can throw them away every month or two. They work great. I have impeccable oral hygiene according to the dentist.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Oh Jacqui you can get the battery operated ones at walmart for 2.96 and they work great. I use them on my teeth so I can throw them away every month or two. They work great. I have impeccable oral hygiene according to the dentist.



I like the manual ones just fine.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Wow, it's been so long since I looked at this thread... I don't even know what's going on anymore! How is everyone? Anyone want to give me the scoop about the past month or so? Haha, just kidding!



Jacqui saved a russian
Erins looking at a new house
Ken has a new pancake
I am still a psycho
and Sibi is still awesome
Oh and Cheryl is making candles
Who am I forgetting??? 
Yvonne is a hero to a birdy
hmmm


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Wow, it's been so long since I looked at this thread... I don't even know what's going on anymore! How is everyone? Anyone want to give me the scoop about the past month or so? Haha, just kidding!



Ken and Peter have been sick, but both are better now.

Erin is looking at homes to buy and cleaning up her current home to sell.

Kerryann has been having a lot of problems at work, but playing on her weekends and doing girly stuff. 

Mel was busy doing lots of picture taking, but has been missing for a week or so now.

Yvonne planted her violas!! She was also in the hospital for a bit, while Misty was busy remodeling the house and yard with her gone.

Can't think what to say about Sibi, or the rest.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Hero to a birdy? Do I want to know? 
You're still a psycho, eh?


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's been so long since I looked at this thread... I don't even know what's going on anymore! How is everyone? Anyone want to give me the scoop about the past month or so? Haha, just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui saved a russian
> Erins looking at a new house
> Ken has a new pancake
> I am still a psycho
> and Sibi is still awesome
> Oh and Cheryl is making candles
> Who am I forgetting???
> Yvonne is a hero to a birdy
> hmmm
Click to expand...


I like our two lists! I was going to write about the candle making but forgot by the time I got there.


----------



## Kerryann

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Hero to a birdy? Do I want to know?
> You're still a psycho, eh?



It's the cutest little guy. She got him with a broken beak but he can eat. 
Of course I am 




Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's been so long since I looked at this thread... I don't even know what's going on anymore! How is everyone? Anyone want to give me the scoop about the past month or so? Haha, just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui saved a russian
> Erins looking at a new house
> Ken has a new pancake
> I am still a psycho
> and Sibi is still awesome
> Oh and Cheryl is making candles
> Who am I forgetting???
> Yvonne is a hero to a birdy
> hmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like our two lists! I was going to write about the candle making but forgot by the time I got there.
Click to expand...


Sibi has the most amazing pics of Israel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So I was just reading the post on the sulcata section about the baby that is 77gms. The person was very happy with the weight. Now I don't know the back story on this baby, buts its roughly the same age as Little Ricky the baby I got from Tom. The difference, Little Ricky is 224 gms. I didn't want to mention it on that thread, but I had to brag to my homies here!


----------



## sibi

Yeah, and I'm in the process of telling her what we did and where the pics were taken. It's gonna be a great virtual trip. Would you like to see them? This is open to anyone. Kerryann, I'll try to finish that up tonight.



Kerryann said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hero to a birdy? Do I want to know?
> You're still a psycho, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the cutest little guy. She got him with a broken beak but he can eat.
> Of course I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's been so long since I looked at this thread... I don't even know what's going on anymore! How is everyone? Anyone want to give me the scoop about the past month or so? Haha, just kidding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jacqui saved a russian
> Erins looking at a new house
> Ken has a new pancake
> I am still a psycho
> and Sibi is still awesome
> Oh and Cheryl is making candles
> Who am I forgetting???
> Yvonne is a hero to a birdy
> hmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like our two lists! I was going to write about the candle making but forgot by the time I got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sibi has the most amazing pics of Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

Sibi has a tiny rescue sulcata, if I remember correctly. How much does he weigh and how big is he?

As for your baby Ken, your doing great with him!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Ohhh, visual tours are awesome, yes please!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Yeah, and I'm in the process of telling her what we did and where the pics were taken. It's gonna be a great virtual trip. Would you like to see them? This is open to anyone. Kerryann, I'll try to finish that up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hero to a birdy? Do I want to know?
> You're still a psycho, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the cutest little guy. She got him with a broken beak but he can eat.
> Of course I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's been so long since I looked at this thread... I don't even know what's going on anymore! How is everyone? Anyone want to give me the scoop about the past month or so? Haha, just kidding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jacqui saved a russian
> Erins looking at a new house
> Ken has a new pancake
> I am still a psycho
> and Sibi is still awesome
> Oh and Cheryl is making candles
> Who am I forgetting???
> Yvonne is a hero to a birdy
> hmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like our two lists! I was going to write about the candle making but forgot by the time I got there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sibi has the most amazing pics of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Awesome, you need to go back and snap some random hot guy pics.


----------



## sibi

Post lag... We need a few more to get to the next page.


----------



## Jacqui

Court how is school? Whatever happen to the dog in NY (?) that looked just like your dog?


----------



## Kerryann

The threaded feature works but its hard to read.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You know I've got two rescued sulcatas so I know better, but I really wanted a smooth sulcata so I got Little Ricky from Tom. Herp friends that have known me for years were like really Ken? You know better! But he will never be a rescue.


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> The threaded feature works but its hard to read.



I've been using the 'new reply' button. Or 'preview post.' All of the posts show up in the 'thread review' underneath the text box. Changing to threaded mode got old fast.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

School is okay, it's boring... I'm not too sure what happened to that dog, I tried to contact them but didn't hear back. 

Lemme think... is there really anything new with me.... Not really....


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> You know I've got two rescued sulcatas so I know better, but I really wanted a smooth sulcata so I got Little Ricky from Tom. Herp friends that have known me for years were like really Ken? You know better! But he will never be a rescue.



It's hard to resist growing one up yourself. 

I find it interesting that folks take one look at your sulcata and if it's not smooth they automatically judge your keeping skills to be substandard, never even checking to see if it's a rescue or not.


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> The threaded feature works but its hard to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the 'new reply' button. Or 'preview post.' All of the posts show up in the 'thread review' underneath the text box. Changing to threaded mode got old fast.
Click to expand...


good plan


----------



## Jacqui

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> School is okay, it's boring... I'm not too sure what happened to that dog, I tried to contact them but didn't hear back.
> 
> Lemme think... is there really anything new with me.... Not really....



All healthy?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I'll be spotty to night. I'm cooking dinner.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I'm healthy, the dogs are healthy, Shane got adopted, ummmm... Penny the rescue cockatiel is getting fat and happy, Petunia the crested gecko is still a picky eater but healthy, The (leopard) Gecko still has absolutely no brains to speak of but provides comedic relief..... The frogs are healthy, as always.

Of course Carl is healthy or else I would be freaking out on here about it.... hahaha. He's still being a pain in my rear but I think that has become the norm. I just changed his "bachelor pad" up a little bit, made the mistake of giving him another inch and a half or two of substrate.... and now I am having to go dig him out of the dirt three hours after his lights turn on to soak him before I am off to school or work, because the light and heat apparently don't reach down that far into the dirt.... he's a neverending problem causer, but that's why I love him -_-


----------



## sibi

Send me an email, and I'll get you connected. Then when I finish the story, hopefully tonight, I'll send it to you. Btw, Baby Runt is doing so well. You all know that he weighed 4 oz.at the age of 3 years old. After nearly 4 months under my care, he's almost 11 oz! When he hits his first pound, I will post a grand party over the forum. He's so adorable!!! He has grown spurs on his tiny thighs...isn'tthat cute. And, he's a bit spoiled now. But, I rather have him spoiled than abused. You can see an update under my user name. I do need to do another before he turns one pound. Haha


CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Ohhh, visual tours are awesome, yes please!


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be spotty to night. I'm cooking dinner.



Whatcha cookin' for supper, Spotty?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

One of those angus you were watching earlier. With homemade from scratch gravy. Karen says I give good gravy. Or did she say, oh good gravy Ken?


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'll be spotty to night. I'm cooking dinner.



You are spotty like a freckle face


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One of those angus you were watching earlier. With homemade from scratch gravy. Karen says I give good gravy. Or did she say, oh good gravy Ken?



 We will never know for sure!


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> We will never know for sure!



He's such a boy.
Mikey is very hateful right now. Apparently the new spider man movie I'd very inaccurate and he's just done with that whole movie. I said okay Sheldon


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

how is the new spiderman movie inaccurate? It is way more accurate to The Amazing Spiderman comics than the Spiderman trilogy was to the Spiderman comics.


----------



## Kerryann

Lagzila
Oh of you post then go to profile, recent posts by users. That had been working for on the phone app




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> how is the new spiderman movie inaccurate? It is way more accurate to The Amazing Spiderman comics than the Spiderman trilogy was to the Spiderman comics.



He said that he didn't meet that girl until later. He shot Web from his hands not a device and honestly I don't remember what else but there's anger


----------



## Jacqui

It's just a movie.


----------



## sibi

Hey, did you get my new stats on my rescue, Baby Runt?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> Lagzila
> Oh of you post then go to profile, recent posts by users. That had been working for on the phone app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is the new spiderman movie inaccurate? It is way more accurate to The Amazing Spiderman comics than the Spiderman trilogy was to the Spiderman comics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said that he didn't meet that girl until later. He shot Web from his hands not a device and honestly I don't remember what else but there's anger
Click to expand...





HAHAHA! He is probably basing all that off the other movies, because in the original comics, Peter Parker invents his web shooters just like in the movie... AND in the comics, he doesn't get together with Mary Jane Watson until after Gwen Stacy, who was his high school sweet heart, dies.... so his Sheldon moment was misguided  (and I feel like a nerd)


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Hey, did you get my new stats on my rescue, Baby Runt?



When




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> HAHAHA! He is probably basing all that off the other movies, because in the original comics, Peter Parker invents his web shooters just like in the movie... AND in the comics, he doesn't get together with Mary Jane Watson until after Gwen Stacy, who was his high school sweet heart, dies.... so his Sheldon moment was misguided  (and I feel like a nerd)



I love out when he's wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Nerd alert-Nerd alert


----------



## sibi

last page. Now we'll have to wait till the page starts to post again. But if you get this, Baby Runt weighs 11 ozs now after I've had him for 4 months. He came to me weighing 4 ozs. and he's 3 years old.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Nerd alert-Nerd alert



I will admit, I love superhero movies.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I never got into comicbooks as a kid. Wildlife books yes, comicbooks never. I Saturday nights my mom and I would stay up late to watch Seymour presents, which had old b horror movies. Like Godzilla and Mothra. But no comic books. Unless you count Zippy the Pinhead comic strips. Loved those in college.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

The realtors are coming through the house to price it at the end of the week. We have to get the tortoise enclosure's broken down and out by then and I have finally secured some good temporary places for them. Sid is going to a greenhouse at. High school that already has Sulcata's kept separately. Chewy & Leia are going to the owner of a reptile stores house. If the high school green house looks like a great place I will talk to them about housing Sid there every winter. It makes me sad and I will worry about them .


----------



## sibi

Wow, I'm hurt:-( No one took note of my Baby Runt stats. He's so spe ial to me, I can hardy speak about how much he means to me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Aww, I just read Sibi's advice on another thread and it was really sweet.


Lag...post


One more bump to fix lag?


----------



## sibi

I think we just lost Cowboy...who else is still up?


so Erin, why would you consider putting Sid up for the winter at the school?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> I think we just lost Cowboy...who else is still up?
> 
> 
> so Erin, why would you consider putting Sid up for the winter at the school?





I house Sid in my basement for the winter and it is dark and dingy and I run humidifiers (don't tell prospective buyers) and still can't get it humid enough and I can tell it is not the best alternative for him and have been thinking about finding him a better winter home for awhile. I can take Sid back and put him outside and it will be like he always lives outside! In the summer he has a ton of yard and grass and weeds to eat and a heated house of he needs it, I want him to have as close to his summer life as possible.


I can't find stats on baby runt. Is it a new thread, or in chat?


----------



## sibi

But the place you getting, does it have a better spot for him for the winter?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> But the place you getting, does it have a better spot for him for the winter?



All I can provide him with in the winter is basement enclosure a few lights and CHE's and humidifiers. Oh yeah, and only store bought produce. He would be way better off in a green house with plenty of foliage to eat and the kids would learn a lot caring for him.


----------



## sibi

wow, that's heavy. You have to do what's best for Sid, I guess. How long ha e you had him, and would he miss you? Would you consider leaving him there all year? What about the other two torts?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> wow, that's heavy. You have to do what's best for Sid, I guess. How long ha e you had him, and would he miss you?



I have had him since August of 2011. I hope he wouldn't miss me. All three tortoises will be gone as of this Wednesday. But, the next time I see them I will be bringing them to their new house, so it should be ok.


Good Night Sylvia & anyone else still up


----------



## sibi

Oh, how I like happy endings. So, you won't consider giving Sid to the school all year? Btw, did you read my stats on my rescue, Baby Runt? What thread did you say I gave some sweet advice? Btw, there will be only two more posts before the dreaded page lag. And, I'd have to call it a night then because my phone is in need of desperate charging



CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's heavy. You have to do what's best for Sid, I guess. How long ha e you had him, and would he miss you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had him since August of 2011. I hope he wouldn't miss me. All three tortoises will be gone as of this Wednesday. But, the next time I see them I will be bringing them to their new house, so it should be ok.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> he weighed 4 oz.at the age of 3 years old. After nearly 4 months under my care, he's almost 11 oz! When he hits his first pound, I will post a grand party over the forum. He's so adorable!!! He has grown spurs on his tiny thighs...isn'tthat cute. And, he's a bit spoiled now. But, I rather have him spoiled than abused.



Ain't it the best when you see them thrive under proper care? Sounds as if the two of you have done well for each other. Keep it up. You're doing the good work.


----------



## sibi

Thank you my friend. You've lifted my spirits. 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> he weighed 4 oz.at the age of 3 years old. After nearly 4 months under my care, he's almost 11 oz! When he hits his first pound, I will post a grand party over the forum. He's so adorable!!! He has grown spurs on his tiny thighs...isn'tthat cute. And, he's a bit spoiled now. But, I rather have him spoiled than abused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it the best when you see them thrive under proper care? Sounds as if the two of you have done well for each other. Keep it up. You're doing the good work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ain't it the best when you see them thrive under proper care? Sounds as if the two of you have done well for each other. Keep it up. You're doing the good work.



Yes it is. It's hard work but it sounds like you are getting your baby healthy sibi. 
Good morning tfo. There's a bird chirping outside my window. I haven't heard that since fall. 
Okay off to work


----------



## Kerryann

Henry team up his enclosure and came to the enclosure door to see me when I was feeding him.


Ran not team


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*
I haven't yet turned the house heat back up to daytime hot temps, so I am being blanketed in kittties.  A few are trying to get as close as possible to lights I do turn on the tortoises. It's not like it is actually even chilly in the house (I have a tshirt on and my arms aren't cold).

Sibi sorry I ddidn't get to respond to your posts about Runt last night. I was impressed with his quick growth spurt. I don't recall his story, so why do you think he has taken off so well for you? (did he not have the light, the warmth, the space, the good food or all those things in his last home?) Are you also already seeing a change in his look?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Oh, how I like happy endings. So, you won't consider giving Sid to the school all year? Btw, did you read my stats on my rescue, Baby Runt? What thread did you say I gave some sweet advice? Btw, there will be only two more posts before the dreaded page lag. And, I'd have to call it a night then because my phone is in need of desperate charging
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's heavy. You have to do what's best for Sid, I guess. How long ha e you had him, and would he miss you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had him since August of 2011. I hope he wouldn't miss me. All three tortoises will be gone as of this Wednesday. But, the next time I see them I will be bringing them to their new house, so it should be ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yep, I found little runt's stat's when Ken replied about them because I had missed them before that. That is awesome! You are doing a great job! 
I would not want to give any of the torts away full time but if I came across someone offering something better than I could provide than I would. they are going to be here longer than I am and it is my job to make sure that they have a good life. 

Good Morning, I am back to cleaning and staging my house. Things are kind of sad for me around here because I wanted a built in kitchen table nook for years. I finally pulled the trigger and got it last year. It looks so good and so perfectly matches the kitchen that we are leaving it. It's crazy to me that something I waited for for so long to get will just be left behind or that some family gets to just move into this house that so much blood, sweat and tears went into making it a home and not have to lift a finger. Anyway, sorry I will be over myself once I finish my 2nd cup of coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

So did you make an offer on the new place? You will put your mark on the next home, too. Just keep in mind what your gaining. I too always wanted a breakfast nook.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Lag ... Bump..
I checked on computer and there is a lag there too. Hmmm...


Ok, I cleared my cookies, history and cache and still a lag. I thought for sure that would fix it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post


Wait, there is no lag...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> So did you make an offer on the new place? You will put your mark on the next home, too. Just keep in mind what your gaining. I too always wanted a breakfast nook.



Yes, we will make an offer this week. The bank is approving our paperwork and a change has to be made because when we went over closing costs we were told it would be a certain amount and when the paperwork was delivered the closing costs were $14,000 higher than the bank told us. That is a huge chunk of change that we do not want to pay and are hoping it was a clerical error!


Here is my cute breakfast nook. There is storage under the seats too. I have since added a glass top because the kids are so rough on things!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you make an offer on the new place? You will put your mark on the next home, too. Just keep in mind what your gaining. I too always wanted a breakfast nook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we will make an offer this week. The bank is approving our paperwork and a change has to be made because when we went over closing costs we were told it would be a certain amount and when the paperwork was delivered the closing costs were $14,000 higher than the bank told us. That is a huge chunk of change that we do not want to pay and are hoping it was a clerical error!
Click to expand...


That is a huge difference. I would demand a recount too. 

Henry is starting to outgrow his enclosure more quickly. I think it's a sure sign I need to move because I can't think of a place to move him and Betty where I will be interacting with them daily. I need a place where I can have a walk out basement that I can attach a (temperature controlled) greenhouse to and the torts can live in the greenhouse along with the stuff I want to grow for them. I am really taken with growing my own organic food and I have just got all of my seeds and starter pots to get things ready for the spring.


----------



## Yvonne G

Morning everyone!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Morning everyone!



Good morning


----------



## sibi

Erin, love your eat-in breakfast nook! I would check that closing fee. It really sounds too high. I'm wishing you the very best outcome. I know how stressful this is going to be. Hang in there...and we'll be here for you. Btw, you couldn't work in that the seller pay the closing costs? It's something to consider.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What a difference a day makes! Sunday, bright sun, almost 60 in the shade, tortoises out grazing in the sunshine. Today rain a mid 30's. even I don't want to go out there...


----------



## sibi

Well, here in sunny Florida it's been raining all week and then some. I'm so depressed w/o my sun. Good morning Cowboy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sunday was great. Ava and I walked the top pasture, I found the mother lode do dandelion blooms, the brain goes into hyper drive visualizing what pens can be made...then today rain and cold. Yes, depressing...


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you make an offer on the new place? You will put your mark on the next home, too. Just keep in mind what your gaining. I too always wanted a breakfast nook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we will make an offer this week. The bank is approving our paperwork and a change has to be made because when we went over closing costs we were told it would be a certain amount and when the paperwork was delivered the closing costs were $14,000 higher than the bank told us. That is a huge chunk of change that we do not want to pay and are hoping it was a clerical error!
> 
> 
> Here is my cute breakfast nook. There is storage under the seats too. I have since added a glass top because the kids are so rough on things!!
Click to expand...




It's super cute


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Good morning everyone! Welp, I have decided online classes are not my thing... especially since my wifi has been randomly cutting out off and on since Thursday and it just so happened to do it again last night in the middle of my calculus quiz.


----------



## sibi

That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So when I try to post pictures now, I get denied, with some statement saying I've used up all my picture posting allowance or something of the sort. Anyone have any helpful, or sarcastic, ideas on fixing this?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.



What's weird is that most universities here now have online classes for even their non online only students. If I told you that the medical school classes are online now other than things like gross anatomy and other studies would you be scared


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ugh lag postâ€¦


I just tried to post a screen shot of the error I get when I try to post a pictureâ€¦duhâ€¦I couldn't post it.


----------



## Kerryann

Ken I can see your post in reply but can't see it to reply to it directly but I think if you directly attach the pictures you can only do so many. I load my pictures to photobucket and then link the image from there. 
I think you can do the same with flickr and maybe some others?? I have had photobucket since like 2004 so I have my whole life there and won't be migrating anytime soon.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post x2


----------



## Kerryann

click on the reply button and then you can see the posts below it


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

It's not really any different for me, I guess... but it helps that I already kind of know Calculus, too.


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So when I try to post pictures now, I get denied, with some statement saying I've used up all my picture posting allowance or something of the sort. Anyone have any helpful, or sarcastic, ideas on fixing this?



If you post by using the 'attach' feature, you are storing your pictures on TFO's server and only have a limited amount of space allocated to you. Once used up, you have to delete old pictures in order to upload more. This means your old posts will no longer show pictures if you delete them. This is one of the reasons a third party site is preferable (imo).


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> If you post by using the 'attach' feature, you are storing your pictures on TFO's server and only have a limited amount of space allocated to you. Once used up, you have to delete old pictures in order to upload more. This means your old posts will no longer show pictures if you delete them. This is one of the reasons a third party site is preferable (imo).



Thanks for the clarification. Now I'll have to get one of my kids up here to ejucate me. LOL.


----------



## Kerryann

I ate my lunch and now i have to leave for a meeting


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And you're sad because lunch may not be properly digested due to the possible stress of said meeting?


----------



## sibi

That's what I was going to tell you. If you look at your user cp and then under misc. Use "manage attachments" it will tell you the % used and % allowed. When you delete pics, you'll be able to post newer ones... But you may already know that. To delete pics, there's a little box on the right hand side to delete. That's how you can get them off.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And just how does one delete pictures?


----------



## sibi

Yeah, I'd be scared. I don't know, but I don't trust the knowledge students get online. Unless the course was taken in class, and the student had to repeat the class, then I think online classes are fine. Otherwise, not. What is education coming to?

:shy:


Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's weird is that most universities here now have online classes for even their non online only students. If I told you that the medical school classes are online now other than things like gross anatomy and other studies would you be scared
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ok. I figured out deleting picturesâ€¦now I'll see about photobucket.


----------



## sibi

Ken, did you figure out how to delete those pics? If so, what pic were you trying to post?


post lag


Post two....


Post three......


Post four.......


Post five.......


Post six......


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag bump


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And you're sad because lunch may not be properly digested due to the possible stress of said meeting?



Actually when I went over I didn't know what I got goat roped into but now I am excited. I am having a huge group of students here on Thursday that are underprivileged and underemployable. They are students in a program that provides training from the state. These are high school graduates and drop outs that reach out to the program for training opportunities and their GEDs. These are local 18-21 yr olds that are interested in IT. We will be showing them what each group in IT does and I will be doing an overall presentation about what our IT department does. 
I am on this area technology council and our motto is that IT is the new middle class. Manufacturing is being sent out of the country but IT opportunties exist and you don't need a 4 year degree.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's weird is that most universities here now have online classes for even their non online only students. If I told you that the medical school classes are online now other than things like gross anatomy and other studies would you be scared
Click to expand...


That's how I'm doing it. I live really far away from campus so I decided to only take two classes on campus and take two online classes as well.

Most online classes are gen eds. Science classes require the hands on labs attached to the science class, so I wouldn't be too scared


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yes, we will make an offer this week. The bank is approving our paperwork and a change has to be made because when we went over closing costs we were told it would be a certain amount and when the paperwork was delivered the closing costs were $14,000 higher than the bank told us. That is a huge chunk of change that we do not want to pay and are hoping it was a clerical error!
> 
> 
> Here is my cute breakfast nook. There is storage under the seats too. I have since added a glass top because the kids are so rough on things!!





Do you realize that "chuck of change" could buy the house in town I want? 

My dream nook has windows all around. I do like the tables and chairs. Did you guys make those or buy them or have them made or what?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Henry is starting to outgrow his enclosure more quickly. I think it's a sure sign I need to move because I can't think of a place to move him and Betty where I will be interacting with them daily. I need a place where I can have a walk out basement that I can attach a (temperature controlled) greenhouse to and the torts can live in the greenhouse along with the stuff I want to grow for them. I am really taken with growing my own organic food and I have just got all of my seeds and starter pots to get things ready for the spring.



That is a great reason to move!!




sibi said:


> That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.



I am with Sibi, I would want only "real" classes. My kids like the online ones alot. I just think if I am paying that small fortune is school costs, I want to have my teacher infront of me, not a keyboard.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> So when I try to post pictures now, I get denied, with some statement saying I've used up all my picture posting allowance or something of the sort. Anyone have any helpful, or sarcastic, ideas on fixing this?



Sarcasm in here????? Never!  




jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when I try to post pictures now, I get denied, with some statement saying I've used up all my picture posting allowance or something of the sort. Anyone have any helpful, or sarcastic, ideas on fixing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post by using the 'attach' feature, you are storing your pictures on TFO's server and only have a limited amount of space allocated to you. Once used up, you have to delete old pictures in order to upload more. This means your old posts will no longer show pictures if you delete them. This is one of the reasons a third party site is preferable (imo).
Click to expand...


I have to agree with this. In going back looking for enclosures along with just going through all the threads one post at a time, there are certain folks who I want to use their pictures. However, all those neat enclsoure pictures I recall are now gone.  The ones still having the attached type pictures mean I have to transfer them to my laptop, then my acct (photobucket), then in here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Well I found a photobucket app. I shall experiment.


Later. I'm in town right now.


----------



## Jacqui

Just in case your not aware of it, when you post unless somebody comes along and posts after you, it does not take the next post you do as a new post (unless it's been like 2 hrs). So making multiple posts within that "same" post will not help with beating the lag some of you are "enjoying".




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well I found a photobucket app. I shall experiment.
> 
> 
> Later. I'm in town right now.





Spending money?


----------



## Kerryann

i love my photobucket app. I don't even load manually. Every pic I take goes into my account. You can also set it private Ken so people can't just haphazardly view your pics.

I am all CSI right now fyi.. trying to reconstruct a crime and find out how many suspects were involved and to what degree.


----------



## Jacqui

Is it the Case of the Bizarre Bathroom Bangup?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we will make an offer this week. The bank is approving our paperwork and a change has to be made because when we went over closing costs we were told it would be a certain amount and when the paperwork was delivered the closing costs were $14,000 higher than the bank told us. That is a huge chunk of change that we do not want to pay and are hoping it was a clerical error!
> 
> 
> Here is my cute breakfast nook. There is storage under the seats too. I have since added a glass top because the kids are so rough on things!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that "chuck of change" could buy the house in town I want?
> 
> My dream nook has windows all around. I do like the tables and chairs. Did you guys make those or buy them or have them made or what?
Click to expand...



We bought the nook and it matches our notched pine sunroom and wood accents in the kitchen. It looks so homey and comfortable to me, I will miss it. I am already feeling nostalgic! 

Are you serious that there is a house that is $14,000 total. Or that would be your down payment? Unfortubately, it was not a clerical error but the sollution is we are raising our interest rate to 3.8 and the lender is covering closing costs. I want to stay as liquid as possible so I don't mind a smallincreas in the interest rate.


----------



## sibi

You can always send me some of those pics. I've yet to build my outside enclosure for my babies. I need to get on it soon.


Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry is starting to outgrow his enclosure more quickly. I think it's a sure sign I need to move because I can't think of a place to move him and Betty where I will be interacting with them daily. I need a place where I can have a walk out basement that I can attach a (temperature controlled) greenhouse to and the torts can live in the greenhouse along with the stuff I want to grow for them. I am really taken with growing my own organic food and I have just got all of my seeds and starter pots to get things ready for the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great reason to move!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am with Sibi, I would want only "real" classes. My kids like the online ones alot. I just think if I am paying that small fortune is school costs, I want to have my teacher infront of me, not a keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when I try to post pictures now, I get denied, with some statement saying I've used up all my picture posting allowance or something of the sort. Anyone have any helpful, or sarcastic, ideas on fixing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarcasm in here????? Never!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when I try to post pictures now, I get denied, with some statement saying I've used up all my picture posting allowance or something of the sort. Anyone have any helpful, or sarcastic, ideas on fixing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you post by using the 'attach' feature, you are storing your pictures on TFO's server and only have a limited amount of space allocated to you. Once used up, you have to delete old pictures in order to upload more. This means your old posts will no longer show pictures if you delete them. This is one of the reasons a third party site is preferable (imo).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to agree with this. In going back looking for enclosures along with just going through all the threads one post at a time, there are certain folks who I want to use their pictures. However, all those neat enclsoure pictures I recall are now gone.  The ones still having the attached type pictures mean I have to transfer them to my laptop, then my acct (photobucket), then in here.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Sibi, I would want only "real" classes. My kids like the online ones alot. I just think if I am paying that small fortune is school costs, I want to have my teacher infront of me, not a keyboard.
Click to expand...



Ironically, I think online classes offer more of an opportunity to engage with the instructor. 





Kerryann said:


> i love my photobucket app. I don't even load manually. Every pic I take goes into my account. You can also set it private Ken so people can't just haphazardly view your pics.
> 
> I am all CSI right now fyi.. trying to reconstruct a crime and find out how many suspects were involved and to what degree.



I'm not sure I'd trust Photobucket security.

And don't forget the glasses.


----------



## sibi

That's so neat Kerryann. I admire what you're doing. You're the kind of person that makes a difference. Good for you. I find that this forum has lots of people with that self-sacrificing spirit.



Kerryann said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're sad because lunch may not be properly digested due to the possible stress of said meeting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when I went over I didn't know what I got goat roped into but now I am excited. I am having a huge group of students here on Thursday that are underprivileged and underemployable. They are students in a program that provides training from the state. These are high school graduates and drop outs that reach out to the program for training opportunities and their GEDs. These are local 18-21 yr olds that are interested in IT. We will be showing them what each group in IT does and I will be doing an overall presentation about what our IT department does.
> I am on this area technology council and our motto is that IT is the new middle class. Manufacturing is being sent out of the country but IT opportunties exist and you don't need a 4 year degree.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Are you serious that there is a house that is $14,000 total. Or that would be your down payment? Unfortubately, it was not a clerical error but the sollution is we are raising our interest rate to 3.8 and the lender is covering closing costs. I want to stay as liquid as possible so I don't mind a smallincreas in the interest rate.



Yep I am serious has several big lots attached to it, too. I keep thinking look at all that lovely grass I could run tortoises on. The house is small, but then there is mainly just me. New roof like 5 years ago maybe. Siding a few years back.




jaizei said:


> Ironically, I think online classes offer more of an opportunity to engage with the instructor.



I have never asked my children that specific question and I should. I just know kinda like Court was talking about that my kids would come to help me do stuff and need to use my laptop to turn in due assignments or take test and I swear every time the internet would go down.


----------



## sibi

Well, that's good to know...it just made me feel better posting one after another 



Jacqui said:


> Just in case your not aware of it, when you post unless somebody comes along and posts after you, it does not take the next post you do as a new post (unless it's been like 2 hrs). So making multiple posts within that "same" post will not help with beating the lag some of you are "enjoying".
> 
> 
> 
> See you later. Let me know that works for you. I may do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I found a photobucket app. I shall experiment.
> 
> 
> Later. I'm in town right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spending money?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Well, that's good to know...it just made me feel better posting one after another



If it makes you feel better, then by all means keep it up!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I think the lag is happening again but I think Jacqui is saying the bumps only work if they are by different posters not the same person posting over and over again? So, will it help if we alternate our bumps, or just don't bump at all. 
I am not sure this post makes any sense!


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think the lag is happening again but I think Jacqui is saying the bumps only work if they are by different posters not the same person posting over and over again? So, will it help if we alternate our bumps, or just don't bump at all.
> I am not sure this post makes any sense!



Correct!


----------



## Thalatte

Hey everyone...I started reading posts since my last post but there are too many.

Ugh I have had a day from ****!!! I am a nanny and the two year old I care for woke up vomiting and proceeded to vomit every 10-15min. Then she started vomiting a little speckles of blood so we went to the emergency room. So she sees the respiratory therapist, the nurse, and finally the doctor. He looks in her ears and throat and listens to her heart- and his prognosis: she needs an IV, blood drawn, and urine taken. He leaves. Hasn't asked any questions just comes in makes the baby scream and prescribes torture. So a long time later a nurse comes in and after I expressed concern over a 2 year old getting an Iv and leaving it in for 2HOURS the nurse says "she's just gonna have to get over it." So one person ends up holding her arm another holds her legs, and I pin her torso in place and Mean Nurse ties her arm and feels for the vein, jabs the needle in, moves it around, goes deeper, draws it out a bit, moves it around and back in it goes. Finally she gets the vein, hooks up the syringe to get blood and Piper flexes her arm and the needle comes out of the vein. Nurse just says "let's try the other arm!" 
Poor Piper is bright red and hysterical. So piper's mom says "no give her a minute to calm down!" 
As soon as she is calm the nurse decides to just do the catheter to get urine and then try the Iv again. 
I swear she is some sort of demon nurse. She keeps stating she is a mom and a grandma and doesn't want to hurt the baby...
After all is said and done (3hrs at the emergency room) piper has a gastrointestinal virus! All this torture and the doctor says she has the stomache flu and gives her an anti nausea medicine! So 4 Popsicles later she is now crashed on the couch and finally getting a nap even though its 4 hrs late!


----------



## Jacqui

Poor Piper and her Mom and you!


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Sibi, I would want only "real" classes. My kids like the online ones alot. I just think if I am paying that small fortune is school costs, I want to have my teacher infront of me, not a keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I think online classes offer more of an opportunity to engage with the instructor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love my photobucket app. I don't even load manually. Every pic I take goes into my account. You can also set it private Ken so people can't just haphazardly view your pics.
> 
> I am all CSI right now fyi.. trying to reconstruct a crime and find out how many suspects were involved and to what degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'd trust Photobucket security.
> 
> And don't forget the glasses.
Click to expand...




I love those 



sibi said:


> That's so neat Kerryann. I admire what you're doing. You're the kind of person that makes a difference. Good for you. I find that this forum has lots of people with that self-sacrificing spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're sad because lunch may not be properly digested due to the possible stress of said meeting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when I went over I didn't know what I got goat roped into but now I am excited. I am having a huge group of students here on Thursday that are underprivileged and underemployable. They are students in a program that provides training from the state. These are high school graduates and drop outs that reach out to the program for training opportunities and their GEDs. These are local 18-21 yr olds that are interested in IT. We will be showing them what each group in IT does and I will be doing an overall presentation about what our IT department does.
> I am on this area technology council and our motto is that IT is the new middle class. Manufacturing is being sent out of the country but IT opportunties exist and you don't need a 4 year degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I figure it's paying back in a way. I came from a single mother. In my moms family if you were a boy you joined the family trade and if you were a girl you got married before 18 and had some kids. I came from a very poor family where you were educated if you graduated high school, so I come from the same background as a lot of these students. 

Warning.. this video contains no nudity but is crazy
http://thechive.com/2011/09/27/girl-taking-a-shower-starts-innocent-enough-video/


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Hey everyone...I started reading posts since my last post but there are too many.
> 
> Ugh I have had a day from ****!!! I am a nanny and the two year old I care for woke up vomiting and proceeded to vomit every 10-15min. Then she started vomiting a little speckles of blood so we went to the emergency room. So she sees the respiratory therapist, the nurse, and finally the doctor. He looks in her ears and throat and listens to her heart- and his prognosis: she needs an IV, blood drawn, and urine taken. He leaves. Hasn't asked any questions just comes in makes the baby scream and prescribes torture. So a long time later a nurse comes in and after I expressed concern over a 2 year old getting an Iv and leaving it in for 2HOURS the nurse says "she's just gonna have to get over it." So one person ends up holding her arm another holds her legs, and I pin her torso in place and Mean Nurse ties her arm and feels for the vein, jabs the needle in, moves it around, goes deeper, draws it out a bit, moves it around and back in it goes. Finally she gets the vein, hooks up the syringe to get blood and Piper flexes her arm and the needle comes out of the vein. Nurse just says "let's try the other arm!"
> Poor Piper is bright red and hysterical. So piper's mom says "no give her a minute to calm down!"
> As soon as she is calm the nurse decides to just do the catheter to get urine and then try the Iv again.
> I swear she is some sort of demon nurse. She keeps stating she is a mom and a grandma and doesn't want to hurt the baby...
> After all is said and done (3hrs at the emergency room) piper has a gastrointestinal virus! All this torture and the doctor says she has the stomache flu and gives her an anti nausea medicine! So 4 Popsicles later she is now crashed on the couch and finally getting a nap even though its 4 hrs late!


Poor baby! Where were this kids parents?


----------



## sibi

If it were my daughter wo was the mom, the mean nurse would have a black eye! I, on the other hand, would have asked for another nurse to find the vein and administer the IV. Some nurses must can't do it right. The last time I had blood drawn, the same thing happened to me, only this wasn't a nurse. He finally found my huge vein, but it was the Band-Aid that left a burn and got infected. Weeks later, i still have a scar from it. Poor baby:'(




Kerryann said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad. If it weren't for the WiFi being flaky, would you prefer online classes? I personally would hate that. I can't learn that way. It"s lag time again. We need pushes. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Sibi, I would want only "real" classes. My kids like the online ones alot. I just think if I am paying that small fortune is school costs, I want to have my teacher infront of me, not a keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I think online classes offer more of an opportunity to engage with the instructor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love my photobucket app. I don't even load manually. Every pic I take goes into my account. You can also set it private Ken so people can't just haphazardly view your pics.
> 
> I am all CSI right now fyi.. trying to reconstruct a crime and find out how many suspects were involved and to what degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'd trust Photobucket security.
> 
> And don't forget the glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so neat Kerryann. I admire what you're doing. You're the kind of person that makes a difference. Good for you. I find that this forum has lots of people with that self-sacrificing spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're sad because lunch may not be properly digested due to the possible stress of said meeting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually when I went over I didn't know what I got goat roped into but now I am excited. I am having a huge group of students here on Thursday that are underprivileged and underemployable. They are students in a program that provides training from the state. These are high school graduates and drop outs that reach out to the program for training opportunities and their GEDs. These are local 18-21 yr olds that are interested in IT. We will be showing them what each group in IT does and I will be doing an overall presentation about what our IT department does.
> I am on this area technology council and our motto is that IT is the new middle class. Manufacturing is being sent out of the country but IT opportunties exist and you don't need a 4 year degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figure it's paying back in a way. I came from a single mother. In my moms family if you were a boy you joined the family trade and if you were a girl you got married before 18 and had some kids. I came from a very poor family where you were educated if you graduated high school, so I come from the same background as a lot of these students.
> 
> Warning.. this video contains no nudity but is crazy
> http://thechive.com/2011/09/27/girl-taking-a-shower-starts-innocent-enough-video/
Click to expand...




WOW! Just think of the BBQ they could have had if she didn't waste all that food on her hair


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> If it were my daughter wo was the mom, the mean nurse would have a black eye! I, on the other hand, would have asked for another nurse to find the vein and administer the IV. Some nurses must can't do it right. The last time I had blood drawn, the same thing happened to me, only this wasn't a nurse. He finally found my huge vein, but it was the Band-Aid that left a burn and got infected. Weeks later, i still have a scar from it. Poor baby:'(



They probably weren't using a pediatric needle. I would call her pediatrician so they know what's going on and can advise you what further action needs to be taken based on her history. My rule of thumb is always adk if they are using a pediatric needle and once the phlebotomist has missed the vein I request another one. They just get more & more flustered and it never ends well.




Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious that there is a house that is $14,000 total. Or that would be your down payment? Unfortubately, it was not a clerical error but the sollution is we are raising our interest rate to 3.8 and the lender is covering closing costs. I want to stay as liquid as possible so I don't mind a smallincreas in the interest rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I am serious has several big lots attached to it, too. I keep thinking look at all that lovely grass I could run tortoises on. The house is small, but then there is mainly just me. New roof like 5 years ago maybe. Siding a few years back.
Click to expand...




That sounds really nice. I want to find my forever house but I am not sure if that will happen.


----------



## Thalatte

They were using a pediatric needle and I had asked for the nurse with the most experience. She had 39years of nursing but still couldn't do it. So finally the respiratory therapist got out a high resolution scanner to do it.

The dad is deployed and the mom had to leave the room as she had started to cry and was making piper more hysterical. If it was up to me I would have denied the Iv and blood tests. She had only been sick for about 5hours wasn't enough time to get that dehydrated. But the doctor is one of those ultra negative people and pipers mom is a first time mom and is overly worried about everything so she went with what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> They were using a pediatric needle and I had asked for the nurse with the most experience. She had 39years of nursing but still couldn't do it. So finally the respiratory therapist got out a high resolution scanner to do it.
> 
> The dad is deployed and the mom had to leave the room as she had started to cry and was making piper more hysterical. If it was up to me I would have denied the Iv and blood tests. She had only been sick for about 5hours wasn't enough time to get that dehydrated. But the doctor is one of those ultra negative people and pipers mom is a first time mom and is overly worried about everything so she went with what the doctor ordered.



Sometimes when you are dehydrated even a good phlebotomist has a hard time. They should have brought in Assn anesthesiologist after they had four tries. I'm sorry she went through that.


----------



## Thalatte

Yep but I will definitely looking around for a new pediatrician as I don't want to take her back to that emergency room


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My rule of thumb is always adk if they are using a pediatric needle and once the phlebotomist has missed the vein I request another one. They just get more & more flustered and it never ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I am serious has several big lots attached to it, too. I keep thinking look at all that lovely grass I could run tortoises on. The house is small, but then there is mainly just me. New roof like 5 years ago maybe. Siding a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really nice. I want to find my forever house but I am not sure if that will happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I warn folks they get only one chance with me, so get your best person in here.
> 
> The house isn't my "dream" house, as that house is big, old and has amazing gingerbread work. This house is plain and simple, but if Jeff won't be around to help grow old in that big house, small, simple, in good shape and one story is good enough.. as long as I have the land for tortoise enclosures!
> 
> Erin you WILL get your dream house, it just might not be right now that it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep but I will definitely looking around for a new pediatrician as I don't want to take her back to that emergency room
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the Mom be doing this not you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

I would think so as well but she only goes by what her sister advises and seeing as how her sister is a neglectful parent I don't like to follow her advise, instead I always do my own research.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks Jacqui 
My two youngest are having trouble breathing today. They are four years apart but are always sick at the same time and have the exact same illnesses and asthma triggers and they look a lot a like. I am going to post a pic of them tonight. They are watching The Little Mermaid and I am in the kitchen supposedly cleaning but really i am sitting at the tabke talking to you all.


----------



## Thalatte

Lag lag lag


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

My sicky babies with Daddy....


----------



## Thalatte

Lag lag lag lag


----------



## Kerryann

I am home. Mikey is so happy with me. I found fat free Greek dressing.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks Jacqui
> My two youngest are having trouble breathing today. They are four years apart but are always sick at the same time and have the exact same illnesses and asthma triggers and they look a lot a like. I am going to post a pic of them tonight. They are watching The Little Mermaid and I am in the kitchen supposedly cleaning but really i am sitting at the tabke talking to you all.



Aww poor babies


----------



## Jacqui

I see bunny slippers!! Poor kidlings.  Funny how they get sick the same. Nice family you have there Erin! I think I like Rob better without his glasses.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My sicky babies with Daddy....



Awww such cute pics 


I just tore off my last eyelash extension.. omg that hurts so much. I probably wont get them for a while again after this one. They don't lie when they say they are permanent.


----------



## Jacqui

So did you mean to tear it off?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> So did you mean to tear it off?



I tore one off seeing if I could get it to disconnect. My eye still hurts.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I see bunny slippers!! Poor kidlings.  Funny how they get sick the same. Nice family you have there Erin! I think I like Rob better without his glasses.



I like when he has his glasses off because I probably look better to him, haha! He is blind without them. 

Kerryann, there is a lady at hockey that is always made up and has false eyelashes. I always thought to myself that if I get up at 5:45 to take a 5 minute shower and throw my clothes on before hockey she must get up at like 4am!! But now that you said that I an thinking that she doesn't put them on every morning, right? Do they stay on for a few days?


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see bunny slippers!! Poor kidlings.  Funny how they get sick the same. Nice family you have there Erin! I think I like Rob better without his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when he has his glasses off because I probably look better to him, haha! He is blind without them.
> 
> Kerryann, there is a lady at hockey that is always made up and has false eyelashes. I always thought to myself that if I get up at 5:45 to take a 5 minute shower and throw my clothes on before hockey she must get up at like 4am!! But now that you said that I an thinking that she doesn't put them on every morning, right? Do they stay on for a few days?
Click to expand...


Mine don't look unnatural but you can get the thick black fakies done like the ones I have. I have ones that are one shade darker than my natural lash and are thin like a natural lash. People think I was using that latisse stuff that makes them grow. The ones I have stay on until you shed your eyelashes. I have had this set on for over a month now but it's starting to look patchy because I have shed about half. They are semi common now and if you see someone and think wow they have such long eyelashes they could be extensions. There are other types you can get that last a week at most. What's odd about the two varieties is that they aren't too much different in price. I usually pay about 40 for mine (with a coupon) or 20 for a fill and a girl who works for me pays 29 for her falsies that last a few days to a week. Hers look like the ones you glue on almost and are really obviously fake. In the past when mine get like this I just cut them down to my normal length but I wanted to see if I could disconnect them. They are permanently attached for real 

I take almost an hour to get ready but in truth it takes me about 15 minutes to get ready (about 10 of that is blow drying my hair) because the my shower is 45 minutes with the first 35 being the waking up part of the shower where I just stand in the water. Then once I am more awake I scrub up and get to business. 


Oh Rob looks like a youngin.


----------



## Thalatte

It's sad to see kids sick but I love how cuddly it makes them!


They are very beautiful children and robs not bad. Your lucky woman.


If I am just getting ready for work it take me about 15 min to shower, dress, and stuff. 
But if I am actually going somewhere it takes an hour and a half. 15minutes to shower, 20minutes to dress and let hair kinda dry 40 minutes to blow dry and another 15-20 for makeup.
It's why I don't get pretty very often. It takes way too long.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thanks all for the compliments about Rob and the kiddo's. I too love how cuddly the kids are when they are sick. 
Rob will be 34 in a week so he's not that young. 
I am watching Walking Dead, I love this show so much!!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks all for the compliments about Rob and the kiddo's. I too love how cuddly the kids are when they are sick.
> Rob will be 34 in a week so he's not that young.
> I am watching Walking Dead, I love this show so much!!



That's pretty young still. My little Mikey is younger but he's over 30 
I thought this show was kind of fluff. Tell me what you think at the end


----------



## Jacqui

I wish I could say something about a man not being young and in his thirties without everybody thinking what a craddle robber!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the compliments about Rob and the kiddo's. I too love how cuddly the kids are when they are sick.
> Rob will be 34 in a week so he's not that young.
> I am watching Walking Dead, I love this show so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty young still. My little Mikey is younger but he's over 30
> I thought this show was kind of fluff. Tell me what you think at the end
Click to expand...


I meant to ask you before but this show is distracting me, do you have to put mascara on your eyelash's when they are done?


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui it's like one creeper talking to another. I have a young buck here.

Erin, you don't push mascara on them. You ca but it's not needed. They aren't black but they stand out more as they are fuller and longer. I love them because I don't have to curl or mascara my lashes.


----------



## sibi

Erin, your kids are adorable. I can see the "sickly" look in both of them, but especially in your girl. God bless them!


CtTortoiseMom said:


> My sicky babies with Daddy....






Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sicky babies with Daddy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww such cute pics
> 
> 
> I just tore off my last eyelash extension.. omg that hurts so much. I probably wont get them for a while again after this one. They don't lie when they say they are permanent.
Click to expand...




Did you have the single lash that you glue on one by one? I sometimes would use them but I never had any problems with them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the compliments about Rob and the kiddo's. I too love how cuddly the kids are when they are sick.
> Rob will be 34 in a week so he's not that young.
> I am watching Walking Dead, I love this show so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty young still. My little Mikey is younger but he's over 30
> I thought this show was kind of fluff. Tell me what you think at the end
Click to expand...


Yep, I agree. This weeks episode was a whole lot of nothing and I don't understand what Andrea see's in the governor!!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Erin, your kids are adorable. I can see the "sickly" look in both of them, but especially in your girl. God bless them!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the single lash that you glue on one by one? I sometimes would use them but I never had any problems with them.





The girl who does them adheres trek lash by lash ,




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Yep, I agree. This weeks episode was a whole lot of nothing and I don't understand what Andrea see's in the governor!!



I'm wondering if she is gonna do what she was told to do


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, your kids are adorable. I can see the "sickly" look in both of them, but especially in your girl. God bless them!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the single lash that you glue on one by one? I sometimes would use them but I never had any problems with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl who does them adheres trek lash by lash ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree. This weeks episode was a whole lot of nothing and I don't understand what Andrea see's in the governor!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if she is gonna do what she was told to do
Click to expand...




I hope so, I really hate the him!!!


----------



## sibi

You all talk about having younger buckaroos, but I bet I beat any one of you! People have said I robbed the cradle!!! My hubby is 20 years younger than I am. Of course, there's a story about how we met.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> You all talk about having younger buckaroos, but I bet I beat any one of you! People have said I robbed the cradle!!! My hubby is 20 years younger than I am. Of course, there's a story about how we met.



My husband is two years older than me. So, I guess he robbed the cradle. 
20 years, that is pretty awesome, how did you meet your husband?


----------



## sibi

We met at the university we both attended. I did things backward in my life. I was first married, raised my children very young, and when the youngest was preparing to graduate from HS, i decided to go back to college. So, I met Matt at the philosophy club we belonged to. He was a great friend, but his brains were bigger than mine. We were both double majors: he majored in philosophy and mathematics, and I majored in philosophy and literature. When we were getting ready to graduate (1998), he called me a d told me how he felt about me. I laughed my head off and told him it wasn't nice to joke like that with friends. I said I wanted him to look me in the eyes and tell me to my face. I waited over the weekend, and I visited him. What you don't know is that Matt is about the shish person I've ever met. Also, I didn't look my age...i had quite a few younger students after me. Anyhow, he was so nervous I just knew he would back out. Of course, I was ready to give him a lecture. But, he did something totally out of character. He got on his knee and told me how much in love he was with me. I was blown away. The rest is history. We were married at the St. Augustine lighthouse in Florida the following year. We will be celebrating our 14 anniversary this May. What else do you want to know?


----------



## Thalatte

Where can I get one of those?


I obviously don't have anyone you get than me but my mother has had quite a record. Her new husband is closer to my age than her own which sometimes makes it awkward when I am out doing something with him. People always assume we are together.


My mom started with a man 10years older than her, then her age, and now 11years younger. I fear the next husband I will be tutoring and babysitting...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. Still chatting about Spode ages. So Karen is 6-7 years older than me. I tell people we figured women outlive men so we wanted to not be alone in our golden years. Truth be told though, I never think of her as older than me, she keeps me young with her, â€œzest" for life!
Yes I was spending money while in town, but not on anything fun. It would seem, no matter how immature you feel or act, ones body does start to wear out. I'm a little pi$$ed about that. I read the tag on our mattress, and there is no warning about using it may cause side effects. Really, how does one screw up using a mattress to the point they need to go to the doctor, right? Such is life.


*spouse not Spodeâ€¦


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> We met at the university we both attended. I did things backward in my life. I was first married, raised my children very young, and when the youngest was preparing to graduate from HS, i decided to go back to college. So, I met Matt at the philosophy club we belonged to. He was a great friend, but his brains were bigger than mine. We were both double majors: he majored in philosophy and mathematics, and I majored in philosophy and literature. When we were getting ready to graduate (1998), he called me a d told me how he felt about me. I laughed my head off and told him it wasn't nice to joke like that with friends. I said I wanted him to look me in the eyes and tell me to my face. I waited over the weekend, and I visited him. What you don't know is that Matt is about the shish person I've ever met. Also, I didn't look my age...i had quite a few younger students after me. Anyhow, he was so nervous I just knew he would back out. Of course, I was ready to give him a lecture. But, he did something totally out of character. He got on his knee and told me how much in love he was with me. I was blown away. The rest is history. We were married at the St. Augustine lighthouse in Florida the following year. We will be celebrating our 14 anniversary this May. What else do you want to know?



AWW That's so sweet 




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. Still chatting about Spode ages. So Karen is 6-7 years older than me. I tell people we figured women outlive men so we wanted to not be alone in our golden years. Truth be told though, I never think of her as older than me, she keeps me young with her, â€œzest" for life!
> Yes I was spending money while in town, but not on anything fun. It would seem, no matter how immature you feel or act, ones body does start to wear out. I'm a little pi$$ed about that. I read the tag on our mattress, and there is no warning about using it may cause side effects. Really, how does one screw up using a mattress to the point they need to go to the doctor, right? Such is life.
> 
> 
> *spouse not Spodeâ€¦





I am 8 years older than Mikey so he tells people he married me shop we can go around the same age. I knew he was younger but I thought by a year or two. 
It works though. He sent me a text last night saying he loved me and I am the best wife in the world. I thought oh no what'd be buy? He had a talk with his work bromance and realized how good we have it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Awwww, Sibi, Ken, Kerryann. I love all your stories of love! I overslept and am moving slow today because of being up nebulizing sick kids throughout the night. Now they are bouncing off the walls and I feel like I got hit by a truck! My old dumpster just got picked up and a new one put in its place. I had to go out and approve placement and I am wearing pink flannel pj's. And my hair is standing on end. The delivery guy was sweet and pretended not to notice.


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Where can I get one of those?
> 
> 
> I obviously don't have anyone you get than me but my mother has had quite a record. Her new husband is closer to my age than her own which sometimes makes it awkward when I am out doing something with him. People always assume we are together.
> 
> 
> My mom started with a man 10years older than her, then her age, and now 11years younger. I fear the next husband I will be tutoring and babysitting...





I always tell people that Mike is my retirement plan or that I planned to suck the youth out of him. I wasn't looking for a younger guy and he doesn't act even as immature as my last husband (who was older than me by 2 years). I think it's about personality not age.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awwww, Sibi, Ken, Kerryann. I love all your stories of love! I overslept and am moving slow today because of being up nebulizing sick kids throughout the night. Now they are bouncing off the walls and I feel like I got hit by a truck! My old dumpster just got picked up and a new one put in its place. I had to go out and approve placement and I am wearing pink flannel pj's. And my hair is standing on end. The delivery guy was sweet and pretended not to notice.



I imagine even on your worst day he has seen far worse 

So I had these jeans that used to fit like a sausage casing when I weighed a little more than I do now. I hadn't worn them in like two years but I used to run marathons and do triathlons back then so I thought I would have still been smaller than I am now. I tried them on today and thank god, they are loose 
If i would have waited another 5lbs like I had planned I would have missed them fitting at all.  Yay my diet is working.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui it's like one creeper talking to another. I have a young buck here.



Except your a young creeper and I am an old one. 




Thalatte said:


> Where can I get one of those?



Me too! Wait I have a hubby, so I guess not. 




sibi said:


> We were married at the St. Augustine lighthouse in Florida the following year. We will be celebrating our 14 anniversary this May. What else do you want to know?



A lighthouse, a real one? Sounds very romantic or atleast I have always pictures that they would be. Something is working your almost up to 14 yrs.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those?
> 
> 
> I obviously don't have anyone you get than me but my mother has had quite a record. Her new husband is closer to my age than her own which sometimes makes it awkward when I am out doing something with him. People always assume we are together.
> 
> 
> My mom started with a man 10years older than her, then her age, and now 11years younger. I fear the next husband I will be tutoring and babysitting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell people that Mike is my retirement plan or that I planned to suck the youth out of him. I wasn't looking for a younger guy and he doesn't act even as immature as my last husband (who was older than me by 2 years). I think it's about personality not age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, Sibi, Ken, Kerryann. I love all your stories of love! I overslept and am moving slow today because of being up nebulizing sick kids throughout the night. Now they are bouncing off the walls and I feel like I got hit by a truck! My old dumpster just got picked up and a new one put in its place. I had to go out and approve placement and I am wearing pink flannel pj's. And my hair is standing on end. The delivery guy was sweet and pretended not to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine even on your worst day he has seen far worse
> 
> So I had these jeans that used to fit like a sausage casing when I weighed a little more than I do now. I hadn't worn them in like two years but I used to run marathons and do triathlons back then so I thought I would have still been smaller than I am now. I tried them on today and thank god, they are loose
> If i would have waited another 5lbs like I had planned I would have missed them fitting at all.  Yay my diet is working.
Click to expand...





Yay! That's great! I am not dieting but I am doing manual labor every day (cleaning basement, shed & garage) and an very stressed, so I have no appetite. I have to be careful because if I lose too much weight they will lower my hypo thyroid medication and then I will feel sleepy and pack on the weight. 
This is the longest winter ever!! I still have 2 feet of snow and it has been grey with flurries every day for two weeks now!! Enough already!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs.C. From what I've seen, the weather system you've been getting is the one I was whining about 10days ago. It seems they start here, drop down to the interior, then bust up the eastern coast to your place. So using that logic, you have two more storms over the next 15-18 days. Just think of it as me sharing something with you.


----------



## Jacqui

How is the cleaning coming? I was reading yesterday, that when you go to sell, you want your home smelling like lemons.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Good morning everyone!​


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs.C. From what I've seen, the weather system you've been getting is the one I was whining about 10days ago. It seems they start here, drop down to the interior, then bust up the eastern coast to your place. So using that logic, you have two more storms over the next 15-18 days. Just think of it as me sharing something with you.



Thank's do much Ken. I guess I can never say you haven't given me anything . As long as those storms bring warm weather and rain instead of snow I won't care. If I get any more snow I am going to lose it!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. I see all with no lag!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> How is the cleaning coming? I was reading yesterday, that when you go to sell, you want your home smelling like lemons.



It's going well, we filled a dumpster over the weekend but it is hard to stay motivated when Rob is not here and the older kids cannot play with my 2 year old. I mean Rob is a machine! He can coach hockey for two hours and come home and work on the house until after dinner time. He leaves for work at 5:30am and comes home anytime between 3pm- midnight. So it is up to me during the week. Today I am determined to clean out the rest of the basement to make him happy and he will be shocked. I am going to start in an hour after I put my son down for a nap. 
Lemons huh, I will have to try that.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning Courtney!


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those?
> 
> 
> I obviously don't have anyone you get than me but my mother has had quite a record. Her new husband is closer to my age than her own which sometimes makes it awkward when I am out doing something with him. People always assume we are together.
> 
> 
> My mom started with a man 10years older than her, then her age, and now 11years younger. I fear the next husband I will be tutoring and babysitting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell people that Mike is my retirement plan or that I planned to suck the youth out of him. I wasn't looking for a younger guy and he doesn't act even as immature as my last husband (who was older than me by 2 years). I think it's about personality not age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, Sibi, Ken, Kerryann. I love all your stories of love! I overslept and am moving slow today because of being up nebulizing sick kids throughout the night. Now they are bouncing off the walls and I feel like I got hit by a truck! My old dumpster just got picked up and a new one put in its place. I had to go out and approve placement and I am wearing pink flannel pj's. And my hair is standing on end. The delivery guy was sweet and pretended not to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine even on your worst day he has seen far worse
> 
> So I had these jeans that used to fit like a sausage casing when I weighed a little more than I do now. I hadn't worn them in like two years but I used to run marathons and do triathlons back then so I thought I would have still been smaller than I am now. I tried them on today and thank god, they are loose
> If i would have waited another 5lbs like I had planned I would have missed them fitting at all.  Yay my diet is working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! That's great! I am not dieting but I am doing manual labor every day (cleaning basement, shed & garage) and an very stressed, so I have no appetite. I have to be careful because if I lose too much weight they will lower my hypo thyroid medication and then I will feel sleepy and pack on the weight.
> This is the longest winter ever!! I still have 2 feet of snow and it has been grey with flurries every day for two weeks now!! Enough already!!
Click to expand...




My friend has that and it's crazy because she eats a ton and everything bad, she never gets above 95lbs. She is usually between 85 and 92lbs. When she was pregnant the highest she ever weighed was 120 and it was a huge goal for her. Some people think she has an eating disorder because they cant figure out how she can eat so much and what she eats and still be a rail. Her mom has it too. She has to take medicine to keep it under control.


----------



## Thalatte

Morning guys!


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Morning guys!



Morning! How is Piper today?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those?
> 
> 
> I obviously don't have anyone you get than me but my mother has had quite a record. Her new husband is closer to my age than her own which sometimes makes it awkward when I am out doing something with him. People always assume we are together.
> 
> 
> My mom started with a man 10years older than her, then her age, and now 11years younger. I fear the next husband I will be tutoring and babysitting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell people that Mike is my retirement plan or that I planned to suck the youth out of him. I wasn't looking for a younger guy and he doesn't act even as immature as my last husband (who was older than me by 2 years). I think it's about personality not age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, Sibi, Ken, Kerryann. I love all your stories of love! I overslept and am moving slow today because of being up nebulizing sick kids throughout the night. Now they are bouncing off the walls and I feel like I got hit by a truck! My old dumpster just got picked up and a new one put in its place. I had to go out and approve placement and I am wearing pink flannel pj's. And my hair is standing on end. The delivery guy was sweet and pretended not to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I imagine even on your worst day he has seen far worse
> 
> So I had these jeans that used to fit like a sausage casing when I weighed a little more than I do now. I hadn't worn them in like two years but I used to run marathons and do triathlons back then so I thought I would have still been smaller than I am now. I tried them on today and thank god, they are loose
> If i would have waited another 5lbs like I had planned I would have missed them fitting at all.  Yay my diet is working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! That's great! I am not dieting but I am doing manual labor every day (cleaning basement, shed & garage) and an very stressed, so I have no appetite. I have to be careful because if I lose too much weight they will lower my hypo thyroid medication and then I will feel sleepy and pack on the weight.
> This is the longest winter ever!! I still have 2 feet of snow and it has been grey with flurries every day for two weeks now!! Enough already!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has that and it's crazy because she eats a ton and everything bad, she never gets above 95lbs. She is usually between 85 and 92lbs. When she was pregnant the highest she ever weighed was 120 and it was a huge goal for her. Some people think she has an eating disorder because they cant figure out how she can eat so much and what she eats and still be a rail. Her mom has it too. She has to take medicine to keep it under control.
Click to expand...





My medication does make it harder to gain weight but off of it and it is super easy to put on lots of weight fast. I had to go off of the meds for all three pregnancies and I gained weight but I loved it. When I am pregnant I have a very curvy body with big boobs!! Then, when not pregnant I turn back into a 12 yr old boy .




Thalatte said:


> Morning guys!



Good morning to you & Courtney too


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> Morning! How is Piper today?



She had a restless night but she hasn't thrown up this morning so I am hoping she is over the worst of it.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! How is Piper today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a restless night but she hasn't thrown up this morning so I am hoping she is over the worst of it.
Click to expand...


Not vomiting is a great sign.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! How is Piper today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a restless night but she hasn't thrown up this morning so I am hoping she is over the worst of it.
Click to expand...

I really hope you don't get it!!!


----------



## Thalatte

I thought so!

So how is everyone doing? Well besides looking like a 12yr old boy.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne gave me her back ache.  Actually it's not that bad and is going away rather quickly. Otherwise I am fine and sitting here eating a blueberry bagel.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Then, when not pregnant I turn back into a 12 yr old boy .





Not the visual I wanted...


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when not pregnant I turn back into a 12 yr old boy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the visual I wanted...
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I see a lag


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Dagny ate one of my son's dinosaurs so I put her in her crate in the basement. While she was in her crate she pulled my down jacket off of a hanging rack with extra jackets and ate it!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post x2


----------



## Jacqui

Oh Oh!! Somebody is really in the doghouse now! Hope she passes what she ate.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post x3


Lag over. I will mainly just be stalking today as I was yesterday. I've got a couple appointments in two different towns, so my time will be limited. Then, this evening I plan on making a beef pot pie with the left over roast and gravy from Sunday nights dinner.


----------



## Thalatte

Mmm. That sounds wonderful! Can I come over for dinner


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

We're in the sticks, but of course you can. Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Thalatte

As far as not getting sick I certainly hope I don't as I finally have 5 days off and am wanting to go home to see all my animals. 
I haven't seen them in a month!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> We're in the sticks, but of course you can. Everyone is welcome!



YAY!!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Mmm. That sounds wonderful! Can I come over for dinner



It does doesn't it?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I thought this was something that needed to be documented....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs.C., too freakin funny!


----------



## Jacqui

Now she will have a rap sheet.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Off to finish cleaning the basement, I hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## sibi

Good morning everyone! So, you all liked my story. Yes, it was a real lighthouse. And, the third time is truly a charm.


----------



## Thalatte

Lag post!


I think I will make salmon and roasted veggies for dinner.


----------



## sibi

Well, Erin, Dagny just wanted to stay warm. But your pic of his guilty deed is so funny


CtTortoiseMom said:


> I thought this was something that needed to be documented....


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I thought this was something that needed to be documented....



Did you put it on dogshaming? 




Jacqui said:


> Yvonne gave me her back ache.  Actually it's not that bad and is going away rather quickly. Otherwise I am fine and sitting here eating a blueberry bagel.



Two ibuprofen and two acetaminophen is the cure


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

emysemys said:


> In that time, is there anyone out there in computer-land who wants to pretend we have a chat room and join me here in this thread and talk about nothing?



Good luck with something like this taking off, Yvonne. I just don't think people will be interested in keeping it going. LOL.


----------



## Kerryann

I am getting ready for my big event I am putting on this weekend. Everything is coming together. I have a 40 ft enclosed trailer to set my chili buffet up in and I have a 40x20 pop up canopy with sides going up. I have tables, chairs, silverware, bowls, and about seven kinds of chili donated so far.  I have three sponsors and so far about 50 vehicles planning to show up. Oh and did I mention woo hoo for the snow for the run?? It's stressful doing this organization but it's going to be so much fun!! I also have to get a cake for the two birthdays we are celebrating. Did I mention I am getting excited?
We have no snow yet.
I was planning to make fo-beef stew tonight but I am thinking about breakfast for dinner. I have to stop at whole foods and get eggs o the way home though. Hopefully the roads aren't dreadful.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Lag post!
> 
> 
> I think I will make salmon and roasted veggies for dinner.



How are you going to do it?




Kerryann said:


> Two ibuprofen and two acetaminophen is the cure



I am going for the ignore method.


----------



## poison

Morning tfo


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I am getting ready for my big event I am putting on this weekend. Everything is coming together. I have a 40 ft enclosed trailer to set my chili buffet up in and I have a 40x20 pop up canopy with sides going up. I have tables, chairs, silverware, bowls, and about seven kinds of chili donated so far.  I have three sponsors and so far about 50 vehicles planning to show up. Oh and did I mention woo hoo for the snow for the run?? It's stressful doing this organization but it's going to be so much fun!! I also have to get a cake for the two birthdays we are celebrating. Did I mention I am getting excited?
> We have no snow yet.
> I was planning to make fo-beef stew tonight but I am thinking about breakfast for dinner. I have to stop at whole foods and get eggs o the way home though. Hopefully the roads aren't dreadful.



Sounds like fun!




poison said:


> Morning tfo


Hi Poi! How have you been?


----------



## poison

I've been great. How about yourself?


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Good morning everyone! So, you all liked my story. Yes, it was a real lighthouse. And, the third time is truly a charm.



I so glad for you that you finally found your right one!




poison said:


> I've been great. How about yourself?



Actually life has been pretty great around here lately.


----------



## Thalatte

How am I going to make dinner?

Season the salmon with citrus, cilantro, and butter then throw in the oven. The veggies I will season with garlic, parsley, and basil then through those in the oven as well. It makes for a very quick dinner


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> How am I going to make dinner?
> 
> Season the salmon with citrus, cilantro, and butter then throw in the oven. The veggies I will season with garlic, parsley, and basil then through those in the oven as well. It makes for a very quick dinner



That's a great idea! I've got a steelhead trout my brother-in-law got last year, out in my freezer. I should cook it up for dinner Wednesday.


----------



## poison

Why can't i see new posts? lol


----------



## sibi

lag started...Kerryann, when did you plan this, and why didn't you mention this before? It all sounds exciting!


----------



## Thalatte

Lag post! And what is the event? Massive snowball fight?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post x3


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Taking a break... If this was a real job I would be fired. I am pretty sure bosses don't allow hot cocoa breaks when their employees get cold!!


----------



## Thalatte

It's fairly easy and you can use a large variety of spices to flavor the fish.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> It's fairly easy and you can use a large variety of spices to flavor the fish.



I'm more of the garlic/lemon flavoring for fish.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Taking a break... If this was a real job I would be fired. I am pretty sure bosses don't allow hot cocoa breaks when their employees get cold!!



If you had a sweet boss I bet they would.


----------



## sibi

does anyone use blackening to season their fish? It's really good with garlic and butter.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte and Ken, I am going to block seeing your posts, your making me hungry!! 




sibi said:


> does anyone use blackening to season their fish? It's really good with garlic and butter.



I use it sometimes, but haven't found one I really think is a good one yet. What kind do you use?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

It's so dreary and rainy here. My pansies I planted around the mailbox are doing well though. 

I went to Myrtle Beach on Sunday since my mom and her sisters/brother were all there cleaning out their parent's/my grandparent's house. I was never that close with my mom's side of the family and the last time I saw them was about 10 years ago. My grandma and grandpa passed right around Christmas time from health issues 3 weeks apart and the house just sold. I got a lot of things like power tools and some organizing stuff, vases, gardening things, etc. that they were going to throw out or couldn't ship. Since I am in the state I could drive it back with me easier, but I do feel bad that I didn't visit my grandparents when they were alive. 

My aunt (mom's oldest sister) passed away 2 weeks ago so everyone came straight from the funeral in Michigan to Myrtle Beach since the house sold. There's been too much death as of late in my family. I was never too close with any of them, so I feel bad that I don't feel bad since they're half my lineage. Guess I should just be thankful that I got to meet my grandparents and still have my parents.

I'm probably going to be rehoming my rabbits soon since the room they're in never allows them to be out, and the rest of the house would be a death trap between all the wires that can't be hidden and the dogs that want to eat them. Found a person who's had rabbits before and has no other pets to harm them so it'd be better all around for the bunnies to get the attention and exercise they need. 

I think the dreary weather is getting to me and I need a sunny warm day to take Rosie out in the yard and work on building her summer pen and planting my flower beds...


----------



## sibi

This is the problem we've been having here. After 15 posts, there's a page lag before another post can be seen. 6 new posts from different members need to be written before the page can be seen again. It's something we'll just to endure.


poison said:


> Why can't i see new posts? lol


----------



## Jacqui

Kim, sorry to hear of the loss of family members and the rabbits. Great that you could get so many things from the old house. I bet they ended up tossing a bunch of stuff that could have made great items to re-use.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, I use two kinds. But my favorite is Chef Paul Prudhomme's. It's the best. I also sometimes use Bahia Gourmet Blend. That too is good with lemon and butter and garlic. As a matter of fact I fill like fish tonight Toni. hmmm...some sweet potato's will be good with it and some yummy Brussels sprouts. I have a great mix of spices to add to the brussel sprouts--no salt.


----------



## Thalatte

So for lunch I mad seasoned Parmesan encrusted chicken, grilled veggies, and a strawberry mango salad.


----------



## RosieRedfoot

Thanks Jacqui, they had an auctioneer coming in to take valuable items like antique clocks, chests, etc. that weren't claimed by anyone and weren't quite my taste so I didn't take them. The one chest that was my great grandma's hope chest they did keep and are driving it back to Michigan where most of the family is and are giving it to my cousin who recently lost her mom since it was supposed to go to her mom (the oldest child). 

A lot of the items left weren't worth a whole lot so they had a goodwill truck coming to pick them up so they can at least be put to use. And any of the good food items/utensils they were donating to a local women's shelter.

My grandpa used to set up and collect lionel model trains but my uncle took those since he remembers helping build train sets with his dad when younger. 

I did take some of my grandma's unused yarn and needle sets and figure I'll make scarves out of it and maybe gift it to my aunts/female cousins. That way it can be remembered but also used in a practical way. I just need to learn something more than the one stitch I know...


----------



## Jacqui

RosieRedfoot said:


> Thanks Jacqui, they had an auctioneer coming in to take valuable items like antique clocks, chests, etc. that weren't claimed by anyone and weren't quite my taste so I didn't take them. The one chest that was my great grandma's hope chest they did keep and are driving it back to Michigan where most of the family is and are giving it to my cousin who recently lost her mom since it was supposed to go to her mom (the oldest child).
> 
> A lot of the items left weren't worth a whole lot so they had a goodwill truck coming to pick them up so they can at least be put to use. And any of the good food items/utensils they were donating to a local women's shelter.
> 
> My grandpa used to set up and collect lionel model trains but my uncle took those since he remembers helping build train sets with his dad when younger.
> 
> I did take some of my grandma's unused yarn and needle sets and figure I'll make scarves out of it and maybe gift it to my aunts/female cousins. That way it can be remembered but also used in a practical way. I just need to learn something more than the one stitch I know...



Nice that they took the chest back! Also like your making something from the yarn and then giving it back. I have been in the re-using mood myself. Like I have a flowerpot (which has come up missing), that my grandmother had taken an old coffeemaker to make it from. Or old chairs into flowerpot holders, ect..,




sibi said:


> Jacqui, I use two kinds. But my favorite is Chef Paul Prudhomme's. It's the best. I also sometimes use Bahia Gourmet Blend.



They don't sound familiar, I will have to do some looking and see if I can find them to try.


----------



## sibi

Yeah, Kim, sorry to hear that all these things are happening to you. The weather is so important in helping people to get through tough times, and when it's dreary out, I know I don't feel good. That's why I've been complaining about the weather here in Florida. It had been cold and rainy for more than a week. I how you feel better soon. Stay with this team here, and sooner or later you'll laugh your head off at some of the shenanigans that goes on here.


----------



## Jacqui

I wonder how Erin did on her cleaning goal for the day.


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking of food...I'll share my lunch with you:

I stopped at the store and picked up a loaf of really fresh french bread. This happened to be sour dough. I grated some sharp cheddar cheese into a bowl, chopped up one green onion and added enough mayonnaise to make it spreadable. Then I put it on a cookie sheet under the broiler until the cheese was melted and the edges of the bread were brown. M-m-m-m-m! I ate too much and now I feel miserable.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I wonder how Erin did on her cleaning goal for the day.



I heard she did AWESOME!! Even Rob was impressed. I got going and kind of started throwing everything out like a maniac and it took me a solid hour to get a window air conditioner up the basement stairs and out to the dumpster and another hour trying to throw it over the side until I was sitting on the air conditioner feeling all defeated and I looked up and right in front of me is the door to open the dumpster, duh!! So I opened the door and threw the window unit in. I love the sound of heavy stuff smashing as it goes over the side. Now I am sitting on the couch drinking a second cup of hot cocoa to chase a way the depressing news that we are getting 6 inches of snow tonight. 




RosieRedfoot said:


> Thanks Jacqui, they had an auctioneer coming in to take valuable items like antique clocks, chests, etc. that weren't claimed by anyone and weren't quite my taste so I didn't take them. The one chest that was my great grandma's hope chest they did keep and are driving it back to Michigan where most of the family is and are giving it to my cousin who recently lost her mom since it was supposed to go to her mom (the oldest child).
> 
> A lot of the items left weren't worth a whole lot so they had a goodwill truck coming to pick them up so they can at least be put to use. And any of the good food items/utensils they were donating to a local women's shelter.
> 
> My grandpa used to set up and collect lionel model trains but my uncle took those since he remembers helping build train sets with his dad when younger.
> 
> I did take some of my grandma's unused yarn and needle sets and figure I'll make scarves out of it and maybe gift it to my aunts/female cousins. That way it can be remembered but also used in a practical way. I just need to learn something more than the one stitch I know...


Sorry about all of the loss you have had lately . My in law's live in North Carolina but it is only 30 minutes away from Myrle Beach so we always end up going to the board walk and Circ du sol ei when we visit. Lots of fun stuff to do with kids there!!




Thalatte said:


> So for lunch I mad seasoned Parmesan encrusted chicken, grilled veggies, and a strawberry mango salad.



Whoa!! For lunch I finished my son's peanut butter & honey sandwich. I choose your lunch!!


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> lag started...Kerryann, when did you plan this, and why didn't you mention this before? It all sounds exciting!



I made this plan when I was drunk at my event in January with a girlfriend. I laid the groundwork for the event and made all of the posts I needed to make. I contacted my sponsors and the park I am holding the event at for support. People have been responding and offering to help so yesterday I started organizing and planning. As of today I have down what I need for the event and who is bringing what. I also found out just now i may have about another 15 vehicles coming. Each vehicle is approximately 2 to 3 people on average. 2.4 people to be exact for planning 
I was in that blah of I still have time to get this in gear mode until yesterday


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

What's wrong Sibi? What feel's bad?


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Lag post! And what is the event? Massive snowball fight?


off road event  It's a gathering of people and chili is provided and a birthday cake, and now also crackers, biscuits, doughnuts, and coffee.


----------



## Jacqui

Way to go Ms Awesome! Well two ways to look at the snow... it's only 6" not 6' of it or maybe it will be like the snow we were suppose to get here here today... not happening. Of course I wanted us to get the snow today.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break... If this was a real job I would be fired. I am pretty sure bosses don't allow hot cocoa breaks when their employees get cold!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a sweet boss I bet they would.
Click to expand...


Not true.. I just told all of my people to get the H outta dodge before the snow hits. I like Moses set my people free.. They found that to be quite funny.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> Speaking of food...I'll share my lunch with you:
> 
> I stopped at the store and picked up a loaf of really fresh french bread. This happened to be sour dough. I grated some sharp cheddar cheese into a bowl, chopped up one green onion and added enough mayonnaise to make it spreadable. Then I put it on a cookie sheet under the broiler until the cheese was melted and the edges of the bread were brown. M-m-m-m-m! I ate too much and now I feel miserable.



Hahaha! I have a Love/Hate relationship like that when I eat bread and make a veggie bread dip for it. I always say that I love it so much I hate it. I feel your pain!!


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break... If this was a real job I would be fired. I am pretty sure bosses don't allow hot cocoa breaks when their employees get cold!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a sweet boss I bet they would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.. I just told all of my people to get the H outta dodge before the snow hits. I like Moses set my people free.. They found that to be quite funny.
Click to expand...


Yeah but you'll expect them all to come back tomorrow.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how Erin did on her cleaning goal for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she did AWESOME!! Even Rob was impressed. I got going and kind of started throwing everything out like a maniac and it took me a solid hour to get a window air conditioner up the basement stairs and out to the dumpster and another hour trying to throw it over the side until I was sitting on the air conditioner feeling all defeated and I looked up and right in front of me is the door to open the dumpster, duh!! So I opened the door and threw the window unit in. I love the sound of heavy stuff smashing as it goes over the side. Now I am sitting on the couch drinking a second cup of hot cocoa to chase a way the depressing news that we are getting 6 inches of snow tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jacqui, they had an auctioneer coming in to take valuable items like antique clocks, chests, etc. that weren't claimed by anyone and weren't quite my taste so I didn't take them. The one chest that was my great grandma's hope chest they did keep and are driving it back to Michigan where most of the family is and are giving it to my cousin who recently lost her mom since it was supposed to go to her mom (the oldest child).
> 
> A lot of the items left weren't worth a whole lot so they had a goodwill truck coming to pick them up so they can at least be put to use. And any of the good food items/utensils they were donating to a local women's shelter.
> 
> My grandpa used to set up and collect lionel model trains but my uncle took those since he remembers helping build train sets with his dad when younger.
> 
> I did take some of my grandma's unused yarn and needle sets and figure I'll make scarves out of it and maybe gift it to my aunts/female cousins. That way it can be remembered but also used in a practical way. I just need to learn something more than the one stitch I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about all of the loss you have had lately . My in law's live in North Carolina but it is only 30 minutes away from Myrle Beach so we always end up going to the board walk and Circ du sol ei when we visit. Lots of fun stuff to do with kids there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for lunch I mad seasoned Parmesan encrusted chicken, grilled veggies, and a strawberry mango salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa!! For lunch I finished my son's peanut butter & honey sandwich. I choose your lunch!!
Click to expand...





I can get on board with that lunch 


Of course they have to come back tomorrow but I said if the roads are bad work from home and I will come down and hold down the fort. That's why they pay me the mediocre bucks  to risk my life and all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I heard she did AWESOME!! Even Rob was impressed. I got going and kind of started throwing everything out like a maniac and it took me a solid hour to get a window air conditioner up the basement stairs and out to the dumpster and another hour trying to throw it over the side until I was sitting on the air conditioner feeling all defeated and I looked up and right in front of me is the door to open the dumpster, duh!! So I opened the door and threw the window unit in!



Here on the west coast we have these cool things called utility dollies. The idea behind them is they've got a pair of wheels and a shelf to rest items on, then a long supported handle for moving it. Works great for getting things up stairs an across areas when the object is heavy for one person. I'd loan you mine but then I'd need to teach you how to use it I suppose!


----------



## Jacqui

Were back!!


----------



## sibi

It truly is the weather. I'm so sick of the rain and cold weather. I don't ha e it as bad as some of you have it, but after 25 years in Florida, I'm use to sun and warm temps. I'm kind of like my torts. If they are miserable, so am I. I feel so bad for them, there are days I can't stand it. Last spring, I was out all the time with them that I had a dark tan before the summer months. This year I'm hoping to do the same. But, my babies are getting so big, the natives are restless. I really need to get their outside enclosure done so that when it gets sarmer, i can let them roam their little legs into the ground.


CtTortoiseMom said:


> What's wrong Sibi? What feel's bad?


----------



## jaizei

Kerryann said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how Erin did on her cleaning goal for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she did AWESOME!! Even Rob was impressed. I got going and kind of started throwing everything out like a maniac and it took me a solid hour to get a window air conditioner up the basement stairs and out to the dumpster and another hour trying to throw it over the side until I was sitting on the air conditioner feeling all defeated and I looked up and right in front of me is the door to open the dumpster, duh!! So I opened the door and threw the window unit in. I love the sound of heavy stuff smashing as it goes over the side. Now I am sitting on the couch drinking a second cup of hot cocoa to chase a way the depressing news that we are getting 6 inches of snow tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieRedfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jacqui, they had an auctioneer coming in to take valuable items like antique clocks, chests, etc. that weren't claimed by anyone and weren't quite my taste so I didn't take them. The one chest that was my great grandma's hope chest they did keep and are driving it back to Michigan where most of the family is and are giving it to my cousin who recently lost her mom since it was supposed to go to her mom (the oldest child).
> 
> A lot of the items left weren't worth a whole lot so they had a goodwill truck coming to pick them up so they can at least be put to use. And any of the good food items/utensils they were donating to a local women's shelter.
> 
> My grandpa used to set up and collect lionel model trains but my uncle took those since he remembers helping build train sets with his dad when younger.
> 
> I did take some of my grandma's unused yarn and needle sets and figure I'll make scarves out of it and maybe gift it to my aunts/female cousins. That way it can be remembered but also used in a practical way. I just need to learn something more than the one stitch I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about all of the loss you have had lately . My in law's live in North Carolina but it is only 30 minutes away from Myrle Beach so we always end up going to the board walk and Circ du sol ei when we visit. Lots of fun stuff to do with kids there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for lunch I mad seasoned Parmesan encrusted chicken, grilled veggies, and a strawberry mango salad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa!! For lunch I finished my son's peanut butter & honey sandwich. I choose your lunch!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get on board with that lunch
> 
> 
> Of course they have to come back tomorrow but I said if the roads are bad work from home and I will come down and hold down the fort. That's why they pay me the mediocre bucks  to risk my life and all.
Click to expand...







Aren't y'all used to the snow?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post x2


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she did AWESOME!! Even Rob was impressed. I got going and kind of started throwing everything out like a maniac and it took me a solid hour to get a window air conditioner up the basement stairs and out to the dumpster and another hour trying to throw it over the side until I was sitting on the air conditioner feeling all defeated and I looked up and right in front of me is the door to open the dumpster, duh!! So I opened the door and threw the window unit in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here on the west coast we have these cool things called utility dollies. The idea behind them is they've got a pair of wheels and a shelf to rest items on, then a long supported handle for moving it. Works great for getting things up stairs an across areas when the object is heavy for one person. I'd loan you mine but then I'd need to teach you how to use it I suppose!
Click to expand...

My husband calls it a hand truck and poarently we had one in the garage. Oh well, I fought and I won. I am moving on the house I think if Rob is home on Thursday as early as he thinks he will be, we will paint the living room a neutral color and the realtor can do the walk through this Fri. Instead of next fri. In the meantime we put an offer on the house we want but we included a Hubbard clause so they probably won't take it but we are hoping they let us know what they will accept.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just had to rib you. In that you found the doors, I couldn't use that.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> In the meantime we put an offer on the house we want but we included a Hubbard clause so they probably won't take it but we are hoping they let us know what they will accept.



Which is what?




sibi said:


> It truly is the weather. I'm so sick of the rain and cold weather. I don't ha e I really need to get their outside enclosure done so that when it gets sarmer, i can let them roam their little legs into the ground



Do you have plans for it?


----------



## sibi

What's a Hubbard clause?


----------



## Thalatte

I am back! Dinner is cooking and i just finished making a sort of salsa- it has everything except jalapeÃ±os in it as piper wants some.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime we put an offer on the house we want but we included a Hubbard clause so they probably won't take it but we are hoping they let us know what they will accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what?
> 
> 
> I'm planning it now. I have my entire back yard to play with. I first need to get the fence put in. Then, I've got to get the cement blocks delivered. That's when the real work comes in. I do have a neighbor that got upset with me because I put a beautiful shed on the back side of my property. She called the city on me to see if I had all the paperwork for the shed, and no doubt she wanted to know if it was laid on my property and not on hers. That's why I want the fence so she can't see my babies and try to make trouble for me. You see why I want to move to a farm? Anyway, I have all my papers in order and there's nothing she can do about it. But, it would be nice if I could get some blueprints.
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It truly is the weather. I'm so sick of the rain and cold weather. I don't ha e I really need to get their outside enclosure done so that when it gets sarmer, i can let them roam their little legs into the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have plans for it?
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

A Hubbard clause can have whatever language the buyers lawyer puts in but the gist of it is that we make an offer but will only close if our house is sold. It would be kind of dumb for them to go for it but we don't lose anything asking.


----------



## Thalatte

I finally have time to work on my cross stitch and I am impressed at how much I have done.


----------



## Kerryann

I made it home after a 2 and a half hour drive 
It was like ice covered in snow. It was sooooo stressful.


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> I made it home after a 2 and a half hour drive
> It was like ice covered in snow. It was sooooo stressful.



But you made it!!




Thalatte said:


> I finally have time to work on my cross stitch and I am impressed at how much I have done.



What is it you working on?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Glad you made it home safe Kerryann!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> I'm planning it now. I have my entire back yard to play with. I first need to get the fence put in. Then, I've got to get the cement blocks delivered. That's when the real work comes in. I do have a neighbor that got upset with me because I put a beautiful shed on the back side of my property. She called the city on me to see if I had all the paperwork for the shed, and no doubt she wanted to know if it was laid on my property and not on hers. That's why I want the fence so she can't see my babies and try to make trouble for me. You see why I want to move to a farm? Anyway, I have all my papers in order and there's nothing she can do about it. But, it would be nice if I could get some blueprints.



What kind of fence are you going to use? One big enclosure or several smaller ones?


----------



## Thalatte

Kerryann said:


> I made it home after a 2 and a half hour drive
> It was like ice covered in snow. It was sooooo stressful.



When there is no snow and its perfect driving conditions how long does it take you to get home?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I don't know if anyone remembers when I rescued a cockatiel a few months ago, but I put her in with my other tiel, Pooky tonight. They have always had a touch and go relationship but have never tried to kill each other so I put them together tonight for the first time in the cage and they are getting along so well! YAY


----------



## sibi

Wow Kerryann, I would hate to drive on ice snow. Two and a half hours to get home. How long does it usually take you to get home?


----------



## Kerryann

Aww they are birdy peeps 
Betty excavated her whole cage today for some reason. Now all of the dirt is in one corner and her water bowl was empty. 

It takes me an hour to an hour and 15 to get home most nights. I left at 5 but it was already bad by that point. I was like not leaving anyone behind so I had to wait until my peoples all escaped. 
Yes I did make it home. The most stressful part was when I was completely stopped and there was a slight hill and my truck was sliding sideways slowly ... I may or may not have called mikey and whined.. He was like well if you get in accident then it's okay.. it's not like you are going to get hurt at 0 mph.


----------



## sibi

i wanted to split the space three ways for ea h of my sulcatas. Baby. Runt will never get as big as he should have; so, one enclosure can be smaller than the other two. I'd like to have one heated room for them. I want to use a wooden fence for the exterior; then, a cement one to close in their enclosures. The reason for the wooden one is purely cosmetics so the the neighbor can't see the pens.



Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning it now. I have my entire back yard to play with. I first need to get the fence put in. Then, I've got to get the cement blocks delivered. That's when the real work comes in. I do have a neighbor that got upset with me because I put a beautiful shed on the back side of my property. She called the city on me to see if I had all the paperwork for the shed, and no doubt she wanted to know if it was laid on my property and not on hers. That's why I want the fence so she can't see my babies and try to make trouble for me. You see why I want to move to a farm? Anyway, I have all my papers in order and there's nothing she can do about it. But, it would be nice if I could get some blueprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fence are you going to use? One big enclosure or several smaller ones?
Click to expand...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Kerryann said:


> Aww they are birdy peeps
> Betty excavated her whole cage today for some reason. Now all of the dirt is in one corner and her water bowl was empty. .



I don't know about "peeps". But Pooky has always been an only bird and he's spoiled rotten. I've tried putting him with other birds before and he always gets whiny about it. Pooky and Penny's introduction process was painstakingly slow but now the problem is reversed. Pooky is IN LOVE with Penny, she is his girlfriend as far as he is concerned. She, however, refuses to comply with that and is being very coy, which only encourages his advances.


----------



## Kerryann

Wait isn't that what all females do with all males??? I hope she takes to him.


----------



## sibi

I'm glad that they seem to be getting along, but keep an eye and ear open because they can just start a fight o er nothing. These birds have a tendency to fight a lot. Hope it works out.:-D Btw, there is Betty and Penny? I had a female cockatiel for 20 years, but when she was younger, I tried to pit a younger male with her, and she kept nipping him until I had to remove him. She refused any companions.


CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers when I rescued a cockatiel a few months ago, but I put her in with my other tiel, Pooky tonight. They have always had a touch and go relationship but have never tried to kill each other so I put them together tonight for the first time in the cage and they are getting along so well! YAY


----------



## Thalatte

The cross stitch I am working on is of a cate sleeping on a book shelf. I have a quarter of it done and its only taken like ten years to get that much done! 

Oh and though piper hasn't thrown up its coming out the other end now so that's always fun.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> i wanted to split the space three ways for ea h of my sulcatas. Baby. Runt will never get as big as he should have; so, one enclosure can be smaller than the other two. I'd like to have one heated room for them. I want to use a wooden fence for the exterior; then, a cement one to close in their enclosures. The reason for the wooden one is purely cosmetics so the the neighbor can't see the pens.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning it now. I have my entire back yard to play with. I first need to get the fence put in. Then, I've got to get the cement blocks delivered. That's when the real work comes in. I do have a neighbor that got upset with me because I put a beautiful shed on the back side of my property. She called the city on me to see if I had all the paperwork for the shed, and no doubt she wanted to know if it was laid on my property and not on hers. That's why I want the fence so she can't see my babies and try to make trouble for me. You see why I want to move to a farm? Anyway, I have all my papers in order and there's nothing she can do about it. But, it would be nice if I could get some blueprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of fence are you going to use? One big enclosure or several smaller ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are the jealous types or will they see each other's foods and run through the fence like a linebacker. 



Thalatte said:


> The cross stitch I am working on is of a cate sleeping on a book shelf. I have a quarter of it done and its only taken like ten years to get that much done!
> 
> Oh and though piper hasn't thrown up its coming out the other end now so that's always fun.


I love cross stitching. I have some old cross stitching my great aunt made for my grandma. They are so gorgeous. I wish I had the patience for a skill like that.  You will have to post pictures when you are done. Oh the one picture is of jesus.. I put in the spare room because it creeps out my husband and I feel like it will keep our guests in line.


----------



## Thalatte

Yeah I like the look of cross stitch but it is a very mind numbing hobby.


----------



## sibi

Kerryann, that's cute...the cross-stitch of Jesus. My babies aren't jealous, at least not from what I've observed, but one of them is like a linebacker when he sees food. The other one just looks at him as he runs down the field toward her food. She'll just walk away from her food like saying, "I'm not a pig like you who'll grub food the moment they see it."


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Kerryann, that's cute...the cross-stitch of Jesus. My babies aren't jealous, at least not from what I've observed, but one of them is like a linebacker when he sees food. The other one just looks at him as he runs down the field toward her food. She'll just walk away from her food like saying, "I'm not a pig like you who'll grub food the moment they see it."



Betty freaks out when she can see Henry's food. She gets so mad that she bangs on the side of her enclosure and wont go away until I pick her up and move her to her own food. If I put her where she can turn around and go back to her stalking she will do that instead. 
I am so frickin happy to be home


----------



## cherylim

Look who's outside!







At the end of February! In Northern England!!!

Unbelievable. Last year we had a March heatwave that just seemed MONTHS early but meant I could get Emrys out for about a week. Today I noticed it was surprisingly sunny, so just went out to the shops and checked temperatures when I got home. Cue a rush to get Emrys out to enjoy the February sun!

Unfortunately we hadn't planned for this AT ALL. His usual outdoor enclosure, a big dog pen, is folded in pieces in our garage. Only Ian can put it together, and obviously he's at work. Fortunately I bought his holiday home for our honeymoon (before we found out he was staying at home), and I've taken the top off that and used it as a temporary enclosure. Doesn't give him a lot of room AT ALL, but it's for one day and I figure some real sunlight is more important. It's also not very secure - he could probably push it open if he tried - so I'll keep an even closer eye on him than I usually do.

Sadly even the weeds hadn't predicted this, so there's nothing out for him at all, but he did seem to be trying the grass for the first time.


----------



## Thalatte

Good morning.


----------



## Jacqui

*Good Morning!!​*



Thalatte said:


> Good morning.



Everybody healthy or atleast still getting better?


Cherylim, I bet he enjoyed being outside even if there were no weeds!


----------



## Jacqui

It's a beautiful day outside here, but no tortoises will be out playing. We have a nice layer of fresh snow that came down last night.


----------



## Thalatte

Lag post


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Everybody! I believe spring has sprung here in Central California. We're supposed to be in the 70's all the rest of this week. The guy across the street is spraying his almond trees. He does this at night...ALL NIGHT LONG!! I don't know what he uses that doesn't kill the bees, but he has to spray at night when the bees are in their hives. So all night long I kept waking up to machinery running. At first I thought, "Wait! Did I accidentally turn on the forced air heater?" I had to get up and see what the noise was.

My back is still slightly in a spasm. I had planned on spraying Round-up to kill the weeds, but my sprayer is a back-pak sprayer, and I'm still resting my back. I suppose when I'm able to do it it will be windy! My luck.

I'm so glad I don't have to drive in ice and snow. That sounds pretty scary.


----------



## Thalatte

So want to know about my day so far?

Yesterday piper didn't throw up at all and she was able to keep down Gatorade and water. And at 630pm she was even able to eat 5 crackers. Her mom then put her to bed at 8 and goes to bed herself. An hour later I get a text from her mom saying she isn't feeling well and I will have to care for piper if she wakes up. So I think "great one gets over it and the next person gets it!" 
Well 5 am rolls around and piper is throwing up in her crib. Since then (only been 3hrs) she has thrown up several times and the last two times she has thrown up I was holding her on my lap and as she is gagging I hear this burbling noise, I look down and liquid **** is shooting up the back of her diaper and all over my lap. 
To top it all off every few minutes Kimberley leaves to "use the potty".

So now both of them smell like vomit and it makes me gag anytime I am around them and now piper smells like something else to even though I rinsed her off and wiped her down.

Oh and my stomach isn't too happy with me either.


So much for it being my day off and heading home.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good morning all!! 
I am happy for you all that are having spring weather but also very jealous!! This morning the schools had a 90 minute delay because of a terrible ice storm we are having. When I was walking home in the sleet I noticed my tarp on my dumpster ripping on all 4 corners threatening to soak everything in the dumpster and add a ton of weight that i have to pay for!!! So I ran and got my friends husband and we opened the dumpster door and made a pathway for the water to run out and drain soaking both of us with icy water. So, I am cold, wet and miserable this morning!!


----------



## Jacqui

Temps of 70s are over rated.    The two weeks of spring that CA gets, is the prettiest time of year to drive through the state. Then everything goes back to browns and tans for the next 11.5 months.  

Sounds like another day of required reading for you Yvonne.  You need to get over being so spasmatic. (  never thought I would use Yvonne in such a sentence. :0  )


Hugs and wishes for a healthy streak to start with everybody for Thalatte. Erin you need to go have some more hot chocolate and get dry and warm, before you get sick too.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> So want to know about my day so far?
> 
> Yesterday piper didn't throw up at all and she was able to keep down Gatorade and water. And at 630pm she was even able to eat 5 crackers. Her mom then put her to bed at 8 and goes to bed herself. An hour later I get a text from her mom saying she isn't feeling well and I will have to care for piper if she wakes up. So I think "great one gets over it and the next person gets it!"
> Well 5 am rolls around and piper is throwing up in her crib. Since then (only been 3hrs) she has thrown up several times and the last two times she has thrown up I was holding her on my lap and as she is gagging I hear this burbling noise, I look down and liquid **** is shooting up the back of her diaper and all over my lap.
> To top it all off every few minutes Kimberley leaves to "use the potty".
> 
> So now both of them smell like vomit and it makes me gag anytime I am around them and now piper smells like something else to even though I rinsed her off and wiped her down.
> 
> Oh and my stomach isn't too happy with me either.
> 
> 
> So much for it being my day off and heading home.





I think you should still go home. I have taken care of three kids with the stomach bug while getting sick myself many times. My husband works in hospital Operating rooms so if it looks like we have something bad he will sleep at the hospital or get a hotel room. It is unfair for her to make you stay. She needs to be a mother and stop putting herself first. Plus, the longer you stay the more chance you have of getting it. Keep pushing fluids on piper. Even if she throws it up. This sounds like a bad one!!! I wish you and Piper the best!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh, man! I'm SO GLAD I live alone and don't come into contact with people who have flu germs!!!!! Misty doesn't give me anything except her toys! I used to HATE cleaning up dirty diapers and vomit! I guess I've earned my respite from sickness.


----------



## Thalatte

Thanks. 

One funny thing that isn't so funny is that piper has a few new phrases. right before she starts throwing up she starts chanting "oh god, oh god" then while I clean her up she says "oh dear, its alright, I'm ok."


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've just seen on the news that Budweiser is being sued for having watered down the beer. What the ...? What are people expecting, it Budweiser. 
Sorry about the rampant illness. Here's hoping your upset stomach is just a normal reaction to having all these distasteful things happening in your lap.
We had spring on Sunday. It was wonderful indeed. Now we are back to overcast and grey.
No ice and cold showers here. That is pretty crappy.


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think you should still go home. I have taken care of three kids with the stomach bug while getting sick myself many times. My husband works in hospital Operating rooms so if it looks like we have something bad he will sleep at the hospital or get a hotel room. It is unfair for her to make you stay. She needs to be a mother and stop putting herself first. Plus, the longer you stay the more chance you have of getting it. Keep pushing fluids on piper. Even if she throws it up. This sounds like a bad one!!! I wish you and Piper the best!!!!



I thought so to but nope. I have to work today. Kim is a little prima Donna just like her parents. I swear her side of the family drives me nuts. Last year on pipers birthday and during Christmas piper had a little cold. It wasn't anything bad just a runny nose and slight fever so her parents refused to have piper go to their home because they were afraid of getting sick so she didn't have a bday party or Xmas.
I would think that once the grandma heard Kim and piper were both sick she would want to come over and nurse them but nope won't even come near them.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

sibi said:


> I'm glad that they seem to be getting along, but keep an eye and ear open because they can just start a fight o er nothing. These birds have a tendency to fight a lot. Hope it works out.:-D Btw, there is Betty and Penny? I had a female cockatiel for 20 years, but when she was younger, I tried to pit a younger male with her, and she kept nipping him until I had to remove him. She refused any companions.
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers when I rescued a cockatiel a few months ago, but I put her in with my other tiel, Pooky tonight. They have always had a touch and go relationship but have never tried to kill each other so I put them together tonight for the first time in the cage and they are getting along so well! YAY
Click to expand...


Well last night we had some drama at the food dish, but I added an extra food dish and it seemed to solve the problem. I am still not leaving them together over night or when I leave the house. 

The introduction took about 4 months, because I know how the tiels can be. I used to have a HUGE flock, and I must say that it's easier the more you have. Trying to get 15 birds to tolerate each other is much easier than getting 2 to do so.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should still go home. I have taken care of three kids with the stomach bug while getting sick myself many times. My husband works in hospital Operating rooms so if it looks like we have something bad he will sleep at the hospital or get a hotel room. It is unfair for her to make you stay. She needs to be a mother and stop putting herself first. Plus, the longer you stay the more chance you have of getting it. Keep pushing fluids on piper. Even if she throws it up. This sounds like a bad one!!! I wish you and Piper the best!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so to but nope. I have to work today. Kim is a little prima Donna just like her parents. I swear her side of the family drives me nuts. Last year on pipers birthday and during Christmas piper had a little cold. It wasn't anything bad just a runny nose and slight fever so her parents refused to have piper go to their home because they were afraid of getting sick so she didn't have a bday party or Xmas.
> I would think that once the grandma heard Kim and piper were both sick she would want to come over and nurse them but nope won't even come near them.
Click to expand...

This makes me so sad for Piper. I am really glad she has you!!


----------



## Thalatte

I just got a text from my animal sitter apparently my boxer/pit had 3 seizures last night.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> I just got a text from my animal sitter apparently my boxer/pit had 3 seizures last night.



But is okay now? Does it have a history of seizures?


----------



## Thalatte

He had one seizure many years ago and 2 seizures last month then 3 last night. So I guess that's a history of them. He has an appointment with his vet today so I am hoping to hear from the vet by noon. Hopefully it's just like my other dogs and nothing serious.


So how's everyone's day going?


----------



## ijmccollum

Okay, I am not amused. Last night CherryBomb rammed me several times and then bit me. The little cuss. I thought we were just watching TV with him chilling on the arm chair as usual. I was checking out his gullar/intergular scute -- it looked pretty thick, so I was wondering about it, rubbed it. Must have really P'd him off. He got to take a timeout for the rest of the evening in his enclosure. Sheesh!


----------



## sibi

You got that right. Good afternoon to you. Good afternoon to all.
:shy::shy:


CourtneyAndCarl said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that they seem to be getting along, but keep an eye and ear open because they can just start a fight o er nothing. These birds have a tendency to fight a lot. Hope it works out.:-D Btw, there is Betty and Penny? I had a female cockatiel for 20 years, but when she was younger, I tried to pit a younger male with her, and she kept nipping him until I had to remove him. She refused any companions.
> 
> 
> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers when I rescued a cockatiel a few months ago, but I put her in with my other tiel, Pooky tonight. They have always had a touch and go relationship but have never tried to kill each other so I put them together tonight for the first time in the cage and they are getting along so well! YAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well last night we had some drama at the food dish, but I added an extra food dish and it seemed to solve the problem. I am still not leaving them together over night or when I leave the house.
> 
> The introduction took about 4 months, because I know how the tiels can be. I used to have a HUGE flock, and I must say that it's easier the more you have. Trying to get 15 birds to tolerate each other is much easier than getting 2 to do so.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

Well vet called the took blood tests and ruled out valley fever and other tick born illnesses. His protein and glucose are kinda high but not dangerously so. He prescribed 2 medications one for daily use and one for just after seizures. 
He said that if he goes and puts his head against a wall (not someone's leg which he is fond of doing) it could be a sign of a brain tumor which means it would be time to put him down. Or it could also be a pancreatic tumor, only way to know would be an MRI but I don't have the money for that so now its a wait and see what happens.

My sisters dog just turned 16 and she has had seizures all her life and as had two of my younger dogs so hopefully its not a tumor and he will live several more years. Poor Bo is only 9yrs old.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I hope all turns out well. Everyone needs pet stress,(not)! 
I'm waiting to get a root canal done. Ironically, today my tooth is pain free!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Well vet called the took blood tests and ruled out valley fever and other tick born illnesses. His protein and glucose are kinda high but not dangerously so. He prescribed 2 medications one for daily use and one for just after seizures.
> He said that if he goes and puts his head against a wall (not someone's leg which he is fond of doing) it could be a sign of a brain tumor which means it would be time to put him down. Or it could also be a pancreatic tumor, only way to know would be an MRI but I don't have the money for that so now its a wait and see what happens.
> 
> My sisters dog just turned 16 and she has had seizures all her life and as had two of my younger dogs so hopefully its not a tumor and he will live several more years. Poor Bo is only 9yrs old.


Oh jeez, I hope everything works out ok!!




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I hope all turns out well. Everyone needs pet stress,(not)!
> I'm waiting to get a root canal done. Ironically, today my tooth is pain free!


Good luck


----------



## Jacqui

I am sorry, but it sounds like you are all having rotten days.  Here's hoping the tooth things goes well and as painfree as possible, the vomit/diarrhea goes away from both big and small humans, that birds get along, that dogs stop having seizures, that Cherrybomb goes back to being sweet, that backaches go away and Erin gets her house clean out done. 

Sibi, you, Kerryann and Cheryl seem to be the only ones with nothing bad today (atleast as I recall).


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Good morning all!!
> I am happy for you all that are having spring weather but also very jealous!! This morning the schools had a 90 minute delay because of a terrible ice storm we are having. When I was walking home in the sleet I noticed my tarp on my dumpster ripping on all 4 corners threatening to soak everything in the dumpster and add a ton of weight that i have to pay for!!! So I ran and got my friends husband and we opened the dumpster door and made a pathway for the water to run out and drain soaking both of us with icy water. So, I am cold, wet and miserable this morning!!



The schools here got cancelled and about 20% of the staff came into work even though the main roads were clear. 




ijmccollum said:


> Okay, I am not amused. Last night CherryBomb rammed me several times and then bit me. The little cuss. I thought we were just watching TV with him chilling on the arm chair as usual. I was checking out his gullar/intergular scute -- it looked pretty thick, so I was wondering about it, rubbed it. Must have really P'd him off. He got to take a timeout for the rest of the evening in his enclosure. Sheesh!



The first time Henry rammed me he really startled me. Then he tried to bite me. I think he could smell betty over in her play area but couldn't see her so he was angry.




Thalatte said:


> He had one seizure many years ago and 2 seizures last month then 3 last night. So I guess that's a history of them. He has an appointment with his vet today so I am hoping to hear from the vet by noon. Hopefully it's just like my other dogs and nothing serious.
> 
> 
> So how's everyone's day going?




 
I am so sorry about the rough couple of days.  

My day has been hectic andd I was a little angry this morning about people not coming in even though the roads weren't bad. I learned and important lesson that they taught me... they cannot act like professionals so I need to babysit them a little more. I said yesterday if the roads were bad people could work from home but when I got out of my sub the roads were wet but not icy or snowy. I sailed down the highway all the way to work and got here at 8:30 after leaving walmart by my house at 7:50. The roads weren't bad and they weren't busy.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I hope all turns out well. Everyone needs pet stress,(not)!
> I'm waiting to get a root canal done. Ironically, today my tooth is pain free!



That is hopefully good. My friend says that when people wait until they are in severe pain or have bone decay from infections is why people say root canals are painful. I had a few and none of mine hurt (terribly) but others tell nightmares. Hopefully this means you didn't go past toothache and will have a not terribly painful recovery 




Jacqui said:


> I am sorry, but it sounds like you are all having rotten days.  Here's hoping the tooth things goes well and as painfree as possible, the vomit/diarrhea goes away from both big and small humans, that birds get along, that dogs stop having seizures, that Cherrybomb goes back to being sweet, that backaches go away and Erin gets her house clean out done.
> 
> Sibi, you, Kerryann and Cheryl seem to be the only ones with nothing bad today (atleast as I recall).



Nothing terribly bad.. a little disgruntlement with employees is the worst of it for me.

So tomorrow I have 25 kids here to do the tour I am arraigning and then Saturday I have to put on slop for over 100 people.. so only exciting stuff mostly on my end.


----------



## Thalatte

Here is a link to random photos of piper. The ones of her in the black striped shirt are from today.
http://s1165.beta.photobucket.com/user/11Tiamat13/library/Piper and bo


----------



## Jacqui

Piper is a cutie!


----------



## Kerryann

Thalatte said:


> Here is a link to random photos of piper. The ones of her in the black striped shirt are from today.
> http://s1165.beta.photobucket.com/user/11Tiamat13/library/Piper and bo



She's a cutie


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Here is a link to random photos of piper. The ones of her in the black striped shirt are from today.
> http://s1165.beta.photobucket.com/user/11Tiamat13/library/Piper and bo



Poor sweet baby, I want to hold her .


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Poor sweet baby, I want to hold her .



So do I put all she does is squirm and command me to sit elsewhere! Even sick she is a demanding child.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Lag bump


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag bump


----------



## Thalatte

Lag bump


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am getting Princess Leia and her enclosure ready to go back to the high school she came from. I am really sad. Hopefully I will get everyone back in 60 days but the not knowing us the hard part.


----------



## Jacqui

*hugs* Erin


----------



## sibi

Erin, I know how tough this is for you. Right now, you're real busy with the move and getting things ready for the move. There's the issue of selling your place too. Hopefully, you'll be so busy, you won't have time to feel the loss of not having your babies with you. But, don't be surprise if you start to feel depressed some days. I'll be praying for you all.;-)


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Erin, I know how tough this is for you. Right now, you're real busy with the move and getting things ready for the move. There's the issue of selling your place too. Hopefully, you'll be so busy, you won't have time to feel the loss of not having your babies with you. But, don't be surprise if you start to feel depressed some days. I'll be praying for you all.;-)



Thanks Sibi & Jacqui! I am impressed with the response I received when I tried to find places that best suited their individual needs. The silver lining is that they are going to good places!


----------



## Kerryann

I am so sorry Erin  I'd take them for you if you were closer and let you come visit them whenever you wanted. 

So this is making me hopping mad right now. They are trying to change the definition of milk as allowed to be advertised nutritionally so companies can add non nutritional sweetners can be added. The justification the FDA and some other group is trying to use is that kids drink consume too much sugar and letting them know that things are low calorie or non sugared makes them unattractive. Thank god we only use kosher or amish dairy. 
https://www.federalregister.gov/art...ity-for-milk-and-17-additional-dairy-products


----------



## Thalatte

So piper is feeling better and it has stopped coming of both ends. However her mom says she is feeling "depleted" and won't know if she will be up to traveling tomorrow so now I will be working all weekend and won't get any time off to go home.
Her reasoning: "I am sure if your family knows you might get sick they won't want you to come home and get them sick."

What a crock of ****!!!! Unlike some families mine would actually rather see me even if for only an hour and catch the plague then to have me stay away. Of course it's not like I would be going home to family! I just want to see my pets!!! 

She used to be such a good employer and now since the move she is being selfish and stingy. I don't like it!


Sorry Erin it is hard being away from your babies.


That's such bull about the milk. Everything now adays is about money and not about ethical business practice.


----------



## sibi

Thalatte, I hope you know what you're doing. You basically have taken the place of piper's mom, and you have developed such a love for her yourself that you can't stop caring for her in the way that you do. I just hope that you know that one day, her mom will take back her child, and you'll need to back off. You'll find that very difficult. Additionally, that child is not learning proper manners nor appreciation for others. The fact that she's demanding and telling grownups what to do will make for a very poorly developed adult someday. Love demands that she be disciplined and made to learn respect for others. I can write a book on how to successfully raise a child, but that's all I'm going to say on the matter. As far as the mom is concerned, you need to set boundaries. Either she respects your time, and u do have a family of babies that need you too, then maybe it's time to look for another job. If she k ows u won't take it, she won't do it.


----------



## Thalatte

She is actually the 4th child that I have taken care of and (this is going to sound mean) but I am tired of her and tired of raising other people's children and not having enough control to make sure they are raised right. The first two kids I raised were sweethearts and had the best manners. But the last two the parents won't let me discipline them at all in any shape or form.
And because of her parents all piper wants to do is watch tv. She throws a huge fit when the tv is off.

Kimberly is so bad that when I tell piper no for something. Piper will throw a fit like most 2year olds and I will Tell her "alright when your down come sit down and we can talk about i and the. Ig ore her for the most part. Or When I try putting her in time out for hitting and being mean. Kimberly comes in as soon as piper cries and will pick her up and give her a pacifier.
And Piper was still on baby food until I moved in this month and "lost" the food in the move. Now I do all the cooking, cleaning, and shopping so I get to chose what she eats and she is much better off nutritionally.
Kimberley's idea of adult foods for piper was chicken nugget and pbj. Which is fine occasionally or when a side and you add veggies and stuff but nope she will eat only chicken nuggets for lunch and dinner if she doesn't want the baby food. 

I don't like that I will lose my job but frankly lately it is t worth it. I am barely getting above minimum wage and all the extra hours and chores I do I don't get paid for. They used to pay overtime and holiday(weekends were considered holidays). Now not only am I inconvenienced with the long drive home which makes weekend trips home not economical, but I have no time to myself pretty much. Technically I get off at 4 but then I have to make dinner and clean. Plus I have to put up with their u realistic expectations. If I didn't need to rebuild my savings a bit I would quit now and be done.


----------



## Kerryann

Someone on facebook pointed out that it's not a new law.. its changing the legal definition of milk with the FDA... I don't want to be dishonest... a law might actually get more publicity. 


The movie Sinister just almost made me wet myself. is this lag or am I the only chatter?  Someone come hold me.. I am scared.


----------



## sibi

OMG, Thalatte, it's worse than I knew. My God, you need to lea e that job. You don't need this. I'm sure you can find a better job as a nanny or doing something else nearer to home. If you spoke to Kimberly and told her how things have to change or you're leaving, I bet you she'll give you what you want. What do you ha e to lose? I mean, the woman obviously doesn't respect you and doesn't think much of you, otherwise she would treat you like gold. Take some time off and look for another job.



Thalatte said:


> She is actually the 4th child that I have taken care of and (this is going to sound mean) but I am tired of her and tired of raising other people's children and not having enough control to make sure they are raised right. The first two kids I raised were sweethearts and had the best manners. But the last two the parents won't let me discipline them at all in any shape or form.
> And because of her parents all piper wants to do is watch tv. She throws a huge fit when the tv is off.
> 
> Kimberly is so bad that when I tell piper no for something. Piper will throw a fit like most 2year olds and I will Tell her "alright when your down come sit down and we can talk about i and the. Ig ore her for the most part. Or When I try putting her in time out for hitting and being mean. Kimberly comes in as soon as piper cries and will pick her up and give her a pacifier.
> And Piper was still on baby food until I moved in this month and "lost" the food in the move. Now I do all the cooking, cleaning, and shopping so I get to chose what she eats and she is much better off nutritionally.
> Kimberley's idea of adult foods for piper was chicken nugget and pbj. Which is fine occasionally or when a side and you add veggies and stuff but nope she will eat only chicken nuggets for lunch and dinner if she doesn't want the baby food.
> 
> I don't like that I will lose my job but frankly lately it is t worth it. I am barely getting above minimum wage and all the extra hours and chores I do I don't get paid for. They used to pay overtime and holiday(weekends were considered holidays). Now not only am I inconvenienced with the long drive home which makes weekend trips home not economical, but I have no time to myself pretty much. Technically I get off at 4 but then I have to make dinner and clean. Plus I have to put up with their u realistic expectations. If I didn't need to rebuild my savings a bit I would quit now and be done.




The mild industry is always looking for ways to increase profits. If they change the legal definition of milk, you can bet that they are looking to lower or remove the vitamin D in milk. There's no good reason to change the definition unless it's to add something that isn't good for humans, and/or take something out of milk that is good for humans. What's this world coming to? 



Kerryann said:


> Someone on facebook pointed out that it's not a new law.. its changing the legal definition of milk with the FDA... I don't want to be dishonest... a law might actually get more publicity.
> 
> 
> The movie Sinister just almost made me wet myself. is this lag or am I the only chatter?  Someone come hold me.. I am scared.


----------



## Kerryann

Yah and I agree about the corporations that control our food.. 
The job seems too stressful for the money and you are personally invested which makes it harder Thalatte.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Hi all, I feel bad for Piper.Here is my Nanny story... My mom decided that she didn't want to be a mom when I was 17 months old and my brother was 1 month old. She walked away and left us with our Dad. My dad traveled a lot so I grew up with a live in swedish nanny named Oola. She was our everything. Just before my 9th birthday I came home and my Dad was home and Oola wasn't there. When I asked where she was he said, I fired that B, because she was a raging alcoholic. I never saw Oola ever again and became a latch key kid from that monent on and eventually moved out on my own at age 15. I miss her to this day and I still remember and sing the kids lulliby's that she used to sing us and try to give them the love and care that she gave my brother and I. I would be a very different person if it wasn't for her.


----------



## Thalatte

The problem is Kimberley used to be a very good boss. When I first started I worked below minimum wage but they were going to pay all my taxes and insurance benefits. Then any hours over forty would be double pay. Any holidays would be triple pay. And I made really good money that way. They were very misguided people but not bad. 
It's their first and only child so they go by the book on everything unless her sister disagrees with the book then they go by what her sister says as she has two children.
Most of what her sister disagrees with is the nutrition stuff. Here is where I laugh my head off as the older child is a teen in high school. Very active, on the dance team, in lots of sports, and of decent weight. However she adds almost a cup of sour cream to everything and refuses to eat any sort of vegetables and overloads on carbs. Her next child is a 5 yr old boy that until recently (when I called his preschool and had them bring in a specialist) they refused to believe he was autistic. He hadnt said a single word, she put him in a baby playpen in front of a tv at all times unless he was at school, and he refused to eat anything except banana baby food. Once diagnosed with autism and after realizing how much attention she got from it the mom now has him seeing way too many therapists and parades the poor child around.
Kimberly though takes everything she says as gospel. So pipers dad, Aaron, and I are left banging our heads against the wall and trying to change what we can behind Kim's back. 
Anyways now that she has moved closer to her parents and Aaron is gone it seems Kim is becoming more like her sister and mom everyday.
Because I am now a live in nanny and Kim buys the groceries (though not everything as I end up having to buy some things I deem necessary for cooking like unprocessed food) I was shorted several dozen hours on my last check. Pretty much all my overtime from the move. 
I am waiting to see how this check goes. What with all the time I have spent cleaning up bodily fluids.

I have already tried talking her into feeding piper a better diet. And I have told them it is time for some sort of punishment. I like time outs and restricting toys. But she is wishy washy about it. Their way of punishing is keep saying no and when they get frustrated give piper what she wants.
So after my contract is up in may I am done with this. Until then I am working on securing a job before this one ends. Also I am trying to get them to release me from the contract early by finding them a daycare for piper.

Ok I think I am done ranting.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Lag bump


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Someone on facebook pointed out that it's not a new law.. its changing the legal definition of milk with the FDA... I don't want to be dishonest... a law might actually get more publicity.
> 
> 
> The movie Sinister just almost made me wet myself. is this lag or am I the only chatter?  Someone come hold me.. I am scared.





Maybe now, almond JUICE and soy JUICE won't be able to be called milk any more than olive oil is!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Lag bump for the fix??




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on facebook pointed out that it's not a new law.. its changing the legal definition of milk with the FDA... I don't want to be dishonest... a law might actually get more publicity.
> 
> 
> The movie Sinister just almost made me wet myself. is this lag or am I the only chatter?  Someone come hold me.. I am scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now, almond JUICE and soy JUICE won't be able to be called milk any more than olive oil is!
Click to expand...




My kids drink almond milk because they are kids not calves. I drink milk because I like it in my coffee.


----------



## Thalatte

I drink soy milk/juice but then I am allergic to cow.


----------



## Kerryann

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Lag bump for the fix??
> 
> 
> 
> My kids drink almond milk because they are kids not calves. I drink milk because I like it in my coffee.





I love almond milk.
The difference is that all of the ingredients are on the box of almond milk. If they are going to put chemicals in any food they should disclose it. What about people who are allergic to certain chemicals? Like me and citric acid

I have stomach issues off I drink milk. I can have a tiny amount in tea but more than just a tablespoon our so makes me fell nauseated.

For some reason as I was writing this I was thinking about the scene in meet the fockers where Ben or Greg talks about milking a cat 
See I can amuse myself over here.




Thalatte said:


> I drink soy milk/juice but then I am allergic to cow.



Are you allergic to beef and actual cows? I am allergic to everything pig and pig related.  I want to pet the piglets.


----------



## sibi

Leave it to you to totally change the composition of milk.  How have you've been lately?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on facebook pointed out that it's not a new law.. its changing the legal definition of milk with the FDA... I don't want to be dishonest... a law might actually get more publicity.
> 
> 
> The movie Sinister just almost made me wet myself. is this lag or am I the only chatter?  Someone come hold me.. I am scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now, almond JUICE and soy JUICE won't be able to be called milk any more than olive oil is!
Click to expand...





I drink about anything  Even though I'm not allergic to milk, I hardly ever drink it. Now, I drink almond, and soy milk often, not because it taste good, but because it lasts a long time in the frig.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Leave it to you to totally change the composition of milk.  How have you've been lately?
> 
> 
> I drink about anything  Even though I'm not allergic to milk, I hardly ever drink it. Now, I dri l almond, and soy milk often, not because it taste good, it be size it lasts a long time in the frig.





That's a big win for me too. I never really used milk much so when I have bought it, it went bad. 
I have a jug of vanilla unsweetened and plain unsweetened. 
Tonight I made spinach and feta egg white omelets and while wheat waffles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I laughed when I tried almond juice. My jaw hurts. My eyes are half mast. I had one of those jaw expanders in. Moderators take note: I know know what women complain about. LOL.


----------



## sibi

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Lag bump for the fix??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on facebook pointed out that it's not a new law.. its changing the legal definition of milk with the FDA... I don't want to be dishonest... a law might actually get more publicity.
> 
> 
> The movie Sinister just almost made me wet myself. is this lag or am I the only chatter?  Someone come hold me.. I am scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now, almond JUICE and soy JUICE won't be able to be called milk any more than olive oil is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids drink almond milk because they are kids not calves. I drink milk because I like it in my coffee.
Click to expand...





So, if your kids don't drink milk because they are kids, then why aren't they drinking goat milk?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I laughed when I tried almond juice. My jaw hurts. My eyes are half mast. I had one of those jaw expanders in. Moderators take note: I know know what women complain about. LOL.



Oh, LOL!!! The jaw spreader, jeez! That is awful, well the worst is over.




sibi said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lag bump for the fix??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on facebook pointed out that it's not a new law.. its changing the legal definition of milk with the FDA... I don't want to be dishonest... a law might actually get more publicity.
> 
> 
> The movie Sinister just almost made me wet myself. is this lag or am I the only chatter?  Someone come hold me.. I am scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now, almond JUICE and soy JUICE won't be able to be called milk any more than olive oil is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids drink almond milk because they are kids not calves. I drink milk because I like it in my coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if your kids don't drink milk because they are kids, then why aren't they drinking goat milk?
Click to expand...




Haha, that was funny because at first I didnt get it. 
No, actually they don't drink it because of their immune disorder. Every specialists we see first question is, do they drink milk, milk causes a bunch of issues, especially for kids with a compromised immune system. They eat a super food diet that is mainly plant based but they eat chicken and turkey occasionally too.


----------



## sibi

Aside from the immune issues, did you know that if you ha e a coldr or flu, milk actually promotes mucous...and, that's not what you want or need when you're trying to fight a cold.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed when I tried almond juice. My jaw hurts. My eyes are half mast. I had one of those jaw expanders in. Moderators take note: I know know what women complain about. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, LOL!!! The jaw spreader, jeez! That is awful, well the worst is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lag bump for the fix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on facebook pointed out that it's not a new law.. its changing the legal definition of milk with the FDA... I don't want to be dishonest... a law might actually get more publicity.
> 
> 
> The movie Sinister just almost made me wet myself. is this lag or am I the only chatter?  Someone come hold me.. I am scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now, almond JUICE and soy JUICE won't be able to be called milk any more than olive oil is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids drink almond milk because they are kids not calves. I drink milk because I like it in my coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if your kids don't drink milk because they are kids, then why aren't they drinking goat milk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that was funny because at first I didnt get it.
> No, actually they don't drink it because of their immune disorder. Every specialists we see first question is, do they drink milk, milk causes a bunch of issues, especially for kids with a compromised immune system. They eat a super food diet that is mainly plant based but they eat chicken and turkey occasionally too.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Soy is really bad too. It messes with the thyroid, causes gynacamastia (moobs) in adolocent boys because it inhibits testosterone production. It also has really high levels of phytic acid which messes with calcium, iron and magnesium absorption. I could go on and on about soy. The chinese only ever consumed fermented soy and not as a staple as most think. Now the majority of soy beans in China are exported to the US.


----------



## sibi

Wow, I didn't know that. Does it affect men in the same way that it affects male adolescents? And, does it prevent absorption of these minerals in everyone who drinks it?



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Soy is really bad too. It messes with the thyroid, causes gynacamastia (moobs) in adolocent boys because it inhibits testosterone production. It also has really high levels of phytic acid which messes with calcium, iron and magnesium absorption. I could go on and on about soy. The chinese only ever consumed fermented soy and not as a staple as most think. Now the majority of soy beans in China are exported to the US.


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Soy is really bad too. It messes with the thyroid, causes gynacamastia (moobs) in adolocent boys because it inhibits testosterone production. It also has really high levels of phytic acid which messes with calcium, iron and magnesium absorption. I could go on and on about soy. The chinese only ever consumed fermented soy and not as a staple as most think. Now the majority of soy beans in China are exported to the US.



I was wondering how I got moobs...

Well now that you ruined soy for me what else can I drink that is good in cereal?

No I am not allergic to petting cows just eating them and anything they produce. Which makes A1 (awesome stuff) night really awkward as it is only good on steak.


----------



## sibi

Page bump


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy I have so many things I want to say right now but as I don't want to get banned I am going to be quiet. Just realize I am laughing my butt off right now. 
Thanks I needed that. 
Now piper has finally gotten to sleep and laundry is done so off to bed I go. 
Night everyone.


----------



## immayo

Wow that is crazy! I am going to have to read up on that. I never knew soy could be bad for the thyroid and I just found out I have hypothyroidism like a year ago.


----------



## sibi

We're at a page lag. You can read the posts u can't see by going to my user name and viewing my last posts. It's only you and me tonight. We may just have to wait till tomorrow to pick up our conversation. I'll be on for a little while longer to see if we get a next page.

Well, what do you know...a turned page. So, Erin are you there?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait, soy juice is fermented? And as a bonus, I could get moobs? Hell, I'd never leave the house! 
Ok. Maybe that's the vicodine from my root canal talkingâ€¦sorry.


But I'm having fun in my misery


----------



## sibi

It's not only fermented, but it stinks to high heaven when it's being made. I was once visiting a Korean friend who wanted to make some for me. Well, I was so sorry that I didn't stop her. Not only that, but when that nasty stuff was dripping this gook, she took a spoon and gave me a mouthful. I gagged so hard that I had to spit it out. I was so embarrassed I couldn't look her in the face. Needless to say, I didn't take any home with me.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wait, soy juice is fermented? And as a bonus, I could get moobs? Hell, I'd never leave the house!
> Ok. Maybe that's the vicodine from my root canal talkingâ€¦sorry.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi, I just PM'd you. Lol.


----------



## sibi

I'm. Just laughing too hard right now. You are so funny. I wish we could share it.


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sibi, I just PM'd you. Lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sorryâ€¦not reallyâ€¦


So I've constructed a habitat out if furniture grade oak plywood. Normally, I use a PVC over lay for water resistance but this oak is too purty to cover. I'm thinking of helping the water resistance by applying many coats if mineral oil. I figured it won't spoil. A friend suggested linseed oil but I think that would go rancid like any other vegetable oil. What do you think?


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorryâ€¦not reallyâ€¦



Just kidding. So, what do you think about this soy milk thing? Erin went incognido. Is there anyone else up and about?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've really got nothing to say one way or the other about soy juice. I'm lactose intolerant and get outstanding gas when I drink milk. Personally, I see no other reason to drink REAL milk!


----------



## sibi

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sorryâ€¦not reallyâ€¦
> 
> 
> So I've constructed a habitat out if furniture grade oak plywood. Normally, I use a PVC over lay for water resistance but this oak is too purty to cover. I'm thinking of helping the water resistance by applying many coats if mineral oil. I figured it won't spoil. A friend suggested linseed oil but I think that would go rancid like any other vegetable oil. What do you think?
> [/quote
> 
> I think that you should use that rub for furniture (can't remember the name of it) that takes hours of rubbing to get it as waterproof as possible. If I remember the name of it, I'll pm you. Do you have a design or pic of what you want to build? I'm interested because I have to build one too. Btw, we're getting ready to go into our page lag. I just hope Erin is still up and will post. I don't know who else will post. Looks like it's you and me again. Oh oh, I just remembered it...Murphy's oil.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hold on. I'll take a picture. It's only 2'x4' but its an enclosed habitat. Utilizes one full sheet of ply wood. And the great old timer at home-depot was happy enough to see real dimensions that he said no charge for the cuts. What size are you needing? This is 2'x2'x4'. Thermopane window for access that is $110.00.


Sibi, pm me your email. I'll just email pictures to you.


----------



## sibi

Woof...the enclosure has to be for outside, and it's got to be as large as my backyard. I was thinking I'd fence it first. Then, I'd use cement bricks to build one large enclosure, about 20' x 60'. Within that, I want to make three enclosures for my three sullies. If you have any ideas to enhance that or make it better, please share.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag post#1


Night Sibi.


----------



## sibi

post lag. If you can see this message, tell me if you received the post where I mentioned Murphey's oil. That's what I think you should use. Also, the enclosure you're building is for who? Because, that's way too small for my yearlings. I was thinking more of the outside enclosure for the warm weather. The inside enclosure will have to be my carport. I'd like to get heated floors in there and build a room that will allow sunlight to come in, but will keep them toasty warm for next winter. The outside enclosure has to be done first. Spring is around the corner here in Florida.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

immayo said:


> Wow that is crazy! I am going to have to read up on that. I never knew soy could be bad for the thyroid and I just found out I have hypothyroidism like a year ago.



I have hypo thyroid and take synthroid for it and my doc has said i cannot eat soy on Synthroid.




sibi said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. Does it affect men in the same way that it affects male adolescents? And, does it prevent absorption of these minerals in everyone who drinks it?


[/quote]

I am not sure. I really only know info in regards to kids because I have a nutritionist that works with me for the kids that their infectious disease doc suggested. I work with her and she helped me tremendously. One thing she told me that I thought was crazy is that kids who have symptoms of lactose intolerance that consume soy and milk, she always initially has them stop all soy and usually the symptoms go away.


----------



## Thalatte

Anyone awake?


Piper woke up at 4am so I am exhausted but hey maybe she will fall asleep watching tv.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soy is really bad too. It messes with the thyroid, causes gynacamastia (moobs) in adolocent boys because it inhibits testosterone production. It also has really high levels of phytic acid which messes with calcium, iron and magnesium absorption. I could go on and on about soy. The chinese only ever consumed fermented soy and not as a staple as most think. Now the majority of soy beans in China are exported to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how I got moobs...
> 
> Well now that you ruined soy for me what else can I drink that is good in cereal?
> 
> No I am not allergic to petting cows just eating them and anything they produce. Which makes A1 (awesome stuff) night really awkward as it is only good on steak.
Click to expand...

Omg, I have moobs too!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!

Have you ever tried almond milk? I hate Silk products they just have a nasty after taste to me. But I love almond breeze almond milk. They even make a chocolate one and it has more calcium than a glass of milk and significantly less calories and fat.


----------



## Thalatte

Ok I will try the almond milk and see how that goes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> Ok I will try the almond milk and see how that goes.



I am glad Piper feels better! My two year old is sleeping in this morning.


----------



## Thalatte

Piper isn't! It's almost 6am and she is wide awake!


----------



## sibi

She'll crash by noon. Sorry that you have to go through this and it's not even your own kid.
Good morning everyone.:-D


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> She'll crash by noon. Sorry that you have to go through this and it's not even your own kid.



When she has her own kids it will be a breeze!!


----------



## sibi

For sure, she'll have kids when she's ready...and after this experience the past 4 years, it may be a long while before she even thinks of having a kid!



CtTortoiseMom said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll crash by noon. Sorry that you have to go through this and it's not even your own kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she has her own kids it will be a breeze!!
Click to expand...


----------



## immayo

CtTortoiseMom said:


> immayo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is crazy! I am going to have to read up on that. I never knew soy could be bad for the thyroid and I just found out I have hypothyroidism like a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have hypo thyroid and take synthroid for it and my doc has said i cannot eat soy on Synthroid.
Click to expand...


That's good to know! I just found out I had it about a year ago and I am pretty sure I have had it for awhile. My doctor never mentioned anything about any foods I shouldn't be eating, I just assumed I could eat anything as long as I waited 30min-1hr after taking my medicine like the bottle said. It's so stupid because I try to diet all the time so a ton of the foods I just read which I shouldn't be eating are things I thought were healthy and love. (Tofu, soybeans, spinach, pine nuts, strawberries, pears, etc.) 

I also need to have a little talk with my doctor. My test results came back abnormal and they left me a recorded message saying this and that I didn't need to make an appointment to see the doctor. So when I called, the nurse who answered told me that everything was fine so I didn't have to see the doctor. I was like well the message you guys sent me said my results came back abnormal. So she looks at my chart and says oh your thyroid is low. So then I asked if that meant they were going to up my medicine and she's like no the doctor wrote OK so that means everything stays the same.... SO ANNOYING! I can tell it needs to be upped again.


----------



## Jacqui

Morning!

Interesting to read about the soy milk, it's what I had as an infant and so did my four children.

Immayo, I think you just need to make a Dr appt and go in and tell him/her of your concerns in person.


----------



## sibi

call back and ask to speak with the doctor. Even though you spoke to the nurse, tell them u believe your meds should be increased. You have to be more pro-active.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I ask your doctor to give you the name of a doctor that perhaps has more experience in thyroid issues. Doctors don't want to be fired any more than any one else. If you aren't satisfied, let your doctor know. 
Sibi, the enclosure I was talking about last night is for my 6 month old sulcata. I'll be making a second one for my Uro.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

immayo said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immayo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is crazy! I am going to have to read up on that. I never knew soy could be bad for the thyroid and I just found out I have hypothyroidism like a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have hypo thyroid and take synthroid for it and my doc has said i cannot eat soy on Synthroid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's good to know! I just found out I had it about a year ago and I am pretty sure I have had it for awhile. My doctor never mentioned anything about any foods I shouldn't be eating, I just assumed I could eat anything as long as I waited 30min-1hr after taking my medicine like the bottle said. It's so stupid because I try to diet all the time so a ton of the foods I just read which I shouldn't be eating are things I thought were healthy and love. (Tofu, soybeans, spinach, pine nuts, strawberries, pears, etc.)
> 
> I also need to have a little talk with my doctor. My test results came back abnormal and they left me a recorded message saying this and that I didn't need to make an appointment to see the doctor. So when I called, the nurse who answered told me that everything was fine so I didn't have to see the doctor. I was like well the message you guys sent me said my results came back abnormal. So she looks at my chart and says oh your thyroid is low. So then I asked if that meant they were going to up my medicine and she's like no the doctor wrote OK so that means everything stays the same.... SO ANNOYING! I can tell it needs to be upped again.
Click to expand...

If your thyroid levels are low it means your meds are working. When your TSH & T4 levels are high they need to increase your meds. Also of you are taking the generic levothyroxine I would switch it to Synthroid. The generic is not as effective. It is a little more expensive to go the non- generic route but it helped me a lot. I have been going every 6 weeks for blood work for the last 6 years. I have Hashimotos Thyroiditis. So I am sometimes hyper and sometimes hypo.


----------



## Thalatte

sibi said:


> For sure, she'll have kids when she's ready...and after this experience the past 4 years, it may be a long while before she even thinks of having a kid!



I don't want kids of my own.


Cheese and sprinkles!


My lag post didn't work. It erased two other posts...


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm curious to understand just what you hope to accomplish with posting a "lag bump" post???


----------



## Thalatte

Well piper is acting like she feels better and is eagerly shoving in Cheerios. Hopefully she is past it all.


Well after so many posts you can see what others have written and the lag is fixed for a bit. So they do lag posts to fix it for a little bit. I however think the lag posts should be something completely random.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

This feels like the longest lag!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wait, I can read everything. Not you Mrs.C.?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

emysemys said:


> I'm curious to understand just what you hope to accomplish with posting a "lag bump" post???



It feels like we need to have 6 individual post's to be able to see the next page. So by alternating our lag bumps it makes the page come into view faster.


----------



## sibi

That's what I figured. My sullies are almost 1 1/2 years old. I need a much bigger enclosure. I wish I could bounce my ideas off someone:-/ 


Yvonne, if we didn't have lags, we wouldn't have to bump. I wish we didn't have to do anything. All other posts don't have these issues. Have Josh worked out anything yet to prevent this from happening? My husband told him via email what the pro lem was, and josh didn't even email him back to say if he agreed or if he felt it was something else.



Cowboy_Ken said:


> I ask your doctor to give you the name of a doctor that perhaps has more experience in thyroid issues. Doctors don't want to be fired any more than any one else. If you aren't satisfied, let your doctor know.
> Sibi, the enclosure I was talking about last night is for my 6 month old sulcata. I'll be making a second one for my Uro.


----------



## Thalatte

I am tired of Mickey Mouse!!!! I want to kill Disney right now!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I wanted to post in the feral cat thread, but i only have the option to refresh or subscribe. Does this mean it is a â€œclosed" thread?


----------



## Thalatte

Yep I wanted to post again too but oh well.


----------



## mctlong

Thalatte said:


> I am tired of Mickey Mouse!!!! I want to kill Disney right now!



Noooooo!!! My husband works for Disney! Don't kill Disney or I can't get into the park for free anymore!!!.... oh yeah, and my husband will loose his job too. 

Why are you tired of Mickey today?


----------



## EllieN

Thalatte said:


> I am tired of Mickey Mouse!!!! I want to kill Disney right now!



Too late. I think he's already dead.


----------



## mctlong

EllieN said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am tired of Mickey Mouse!!!! I want to kill Disney right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. I think he's already dead.
Click to expand...


And cryogenically frozen....if the rumors are true.


----------



## Jacqui

EllieN said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am tired of Mickey Mouse!!!! I want to kill Disney right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. I think he's already dead.
Click to expand...


 So true.


----------



## EllieN

mctlong said:


> EllieN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am tired of Mickey Mouse!!!! I want to kill Disney right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. I think he's already dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And cryogenically frozen....if the rumors are true.
Click to expand...


Ah yes! So then he could be killed again, in a sense...


----------



## Thalatte

But his daughters not!

I have been watching Mickey Mouse clubhouse for 4 days so far and it's the same 49 episodes over and over... And it's not even a good show. Have you seen the graphics on it? It annoys me.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I thought Disney was one of the autotronic robots like Abe Lincoln at Disneyland.


----------



## Jacqui

Ok so how does this work... you die and are given a death certif. Now if they freeze you and you come back to life... do you get a rebirth certif? Will you when you die the second time get another death certif? If the insurance company paid out on your death do they have to get repaid? If you come back to life, do all your retirement payments get reactivated?


----------



## EllieN

Experiencing the lag, and I'm on a desktop. Did you guys already decide that it doesn't matter what device you're on? I can't keep up with it all.


----------



## Thalatte

Jacqui said:


> Ok so how does this work... you die and are given a death certif. Now if they freeze you and you come back to life... do you get a rebirth certif? Will you when you die the second time get another death certif? If the insurance company paid out on your death do they have to get repaid? If you come back to life, do all your retirement payments get reactivated?



Yes


----------



## EllieN

Jacqui said:


> Ok so how does this work... you die and are given a death certif. Now if they freeze you and you come back to life... do you get a rebirth certif? Will you when you die the second time get another death certif? If the insurance company paid out on your death do they have to get repaid? If you come back to life, do all your retirement payments get reactivated?



I like the way you think


----------



## Jacqui

If I am checked in to this site, I have no problems with this thread from my laptop. If I am not signed in, then yes I can have issues.


----------



## EllieN

If it says "Welcome back EllieN" at the top I'm signed in, right?


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so how does this work... you die and are given a death certif. Now if they freeze you and you come back to life... do you get a rebirth certif? Will you when you die the second time get another death certif? If the insurance company paid out on your death do they have to get repaid? If you come back to life, do all your retirement payments get reactivated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


So it would follow that if you were married when you died, your spouse later marries somebody else, when you come back to life are they now breaking the law? They never divorced their first husband/wife after all.




EllieN said:


> If it says "Welcome back EllieN" at the top I'm signed in, right?



Yeppers.


----------



## mctlong

Thalatte said:


> But his daughters not!
> 
> I have been watching Mickey Mouse clubhouse for 4 days so far and it's the same 49 episodes over and over... And it's not even a good show. Have you seen the graphics on it? It annoys me.



My 3-year old niece is addicted to that show. Its like toddler crack. 

Great, now I've got the hotdog song stuck in my head...


----------



## EllieN

Jacqui said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so how does this work... you die and are given a death certif. Now if they freeze you and you come back to life... do you get a rebirth certif? Will you when you die the second time get another death certif? If the insurance company paid out on your death do they have to get repaid? If you come back to life, do all your retirement payments get reactivated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it would follow that if you were married when you died, your spouse later marries somebody else, when you come back to life are they now breaking the law? They never divorced their first husband/wife after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, time to change careers and become a lawyer. As soon as somebody figures out how to bring these frozen people back to life, I want to be on the spot, because they are gonna need lawyers!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got the 1970 movie â€œWoodstock" on here. I bet a kid would love that. Music, colors, dancingâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

EllieN said:


> Okay, time to change careers and become a lawyer. As soon as somebody figures out how to bring these frozen people back to life, I want to be on the spot, because they are gonna need lawyers!!!



Sure opens a new and interesting can of worms doesn't it?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Look at all that hair!!!


----------



## Jacqui

Did you go to the real Woodstock?


----------



## EllieN

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've got the 1970 movie â€œWoodstock" on here. I bet a kid would love that. Music, colors, dancingâ€¦



...drugs...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Me? No. But in third grade I had the record and I'd play it at recess. My favorite part was turning the, â€œwhat's that spell?" part up real loud!


----------



## mctlong

EllieN said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so how does this work... you die and are given a death certif. Now if they freeze you and you come back to life... do you get a rebirth certif? Will you when you die the second time get another death certif? If the insurance company paid out on your death do they have to get repaid? If you come back to life, do all your retirement payments get reactivated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it would follow that if you were married when you died, your spouse later marries somebody else, when you come back to life are they now breaking the law? They never divorced their first husband/wife after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Til' death do you part. Not death, rebirth, and death again. I say they're free to remarry, but if they like their first, re-animated spouse first, then they should divorce their second and remarry the first.
> 
> Or, just hire you as their lawyer to figure it all out. LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## Thalatte

I switched he rot go Diego go!

I swear whoever invented Mickey Mouse clubhouse was sadistic. Not only can I not fast forward through the songs but she wants me to sing them!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't take the brown acidâ€¦it's bad!!! Lol.


----------



## EllieN

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me? No. But in third grade I had the record and I'd play it at recess. My favorite part was turning the, â€œwhat's that spell?" part up real loud!



My oldest sister had the album. My favorite was "Mr. Custom Man": "Comin' in to Los Angelees, bringin' in a couple of keys. Don't touch my bag if you please Mr. Custom Man!" I was way too young to know what kind of keys he was talking about.

Still not totally sure, actually.... just know it's drugs


----------



## sibi

That's the same questions some have about the resurrection at the end. I think that all marriage laws end the marriage once one of the partners dies. So, if someone comes back from the dead, they are no longer married to that person. So, marriage isn't an issue.

I had a chance to go to woodstock, but I wasn't a wild hippy, didn't do drugs, and I was a innocent young woman. Some of my friends went. One later died of drugs.


----------



## EllieN

What if his wife later had herself frozen. He might wake up next to her and want to kill himself all over again! 




sibi said:


> That's the same questions some have about the resurrection at the end. I think that all marriage laws end the marriage once one of the partners dies. So, if someone comes back from the dead, they are no longer married to that person. So, marriage isn't an issue.


 
Okay, maybe I won't become a lawyer...

...and with that, I'm outta here. Got to water the greenhouse and get ready for work.


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> That's the same questions some have about the resurrection at the end. I think that all marriage laws end the marriage once one of the partners dies. So, if someone comes back from the dead, they are no longer married to that person. So, marriage isn't an issue.
> 
> I had a chance to go to woodstock, but I wasn't a wild hippy, didn't do drugs, and I was a innocent young woman. Some of my friends went. One later died of drugs.




But if you come back, then you really never were totally and completely dead.




EllieN said:


> ...and with that, I'm outta here. Got to water the greenhouse and get ready for work.



You have a greenhouse? What kind? Have fun at work!


On my last break from here, one of the chores I did were my RES (red eared slider) girls. The end of December I was given this trio of large female RES, which will someday join the other three large girls I have in the buried hot tub pool. I only have females, so no breeding. I went in to change water and to feed and low and behold my new ladies had left me a gift. I am guessing 7-8 eggs, but only two or three were not already cracked.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yesterday I saw a guy and his doctor in TV. It would appear the guy had died for 47 minutes. His blood was chilled and oxygenated then he was slowly warmed with his blood and was revived. Unrelated, he has had a few strokes and is unable to recall what he experienced during the time he was out, but at the time he could. The doctor mentioned that those on the Titanic that didn't make it could have were it to happen today with his equipment.


Joe Cocker is spaze dance/singing right now.


----------



## Thalatte

So Boba Fet isnt getting better. He had a total of 5 seizures yesterday and has taken to pacing and howling (which he has never done). They are going to give him until 4 this afternoon to allow the medicine to work through his system before they schedule his euthanasia. It looks like an advanced brain tumor.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> So Boba Fet isnt getting better. He had a total of 5 seizures yesterday and has taken to pacing and howling (which he has never done). They are going to give him until 4 this afternoon to allow the medicine to work through his system before they schedule his euthanasia. It looks like an advanced brain tumor.



  

That sucks! Plus you won't be able to be with him either will you?


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> So Boba Fet isnt getting better. He had a total of 5 seizures yesterday and has taken to pacing and howling (which he has never done). They are going to give him until 4 this afternoon to allow the medicine to work through his system before they schedule his euthanasia. It looks like an advanced brain tumor.



I'll admit I didn't go back and find your original post about the seizures, there are too many to dig through, but are they just random seizures. You mention a tumor, was there any scans or testing done to diagnose that? I know a lot of dogs have been having seizures because of the food they were on, could that be a possibility, what does boba fet eat?


----------



## Thalatte

Nope I am stuck at work still.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

theelectraco said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Boba Fet isnt getting better. He had a total of 5 seizures yesterday and has taken to pacing and howling (which he has never done). They are going to give him until 4 this afternoon to allow the medicine to work through his system before they schedule his euthanasia. It looks like an advanced brain tumor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit I didn't go back and find your original post about the seizures, there are too many to dig through, but are they just random seizures. You mention a tumor, was there any scans or testing done to diagnose that? I know a lot of dogs have been having seizures because of the food they were on, could that be a possibility, what does boba fet eat?
Click to expand...


Great point! Diamond manufacturing Co has had a lot recalled because of liver issues and seizures. Trust me I am not talking bad about Diamond because I currently feed my Dane Canidae.


----------



## mctlong

Thalatte said:


> So Boba Fet isnt getting better. He had a total of 5 seizures yesterday and has taken to pacing and howling (which he has never done). They are going to give him until 4 this afternoon to allow the medicine to work through his system before they schedule his euthanasia. It looks like an advanced brain tumor.



So sorry to hear that, poor guy.


----------



## Thalatte

Bo is a 9 year old boxer Pitt mix that has been fed purina his entire life as have the other 5 dogs. Tig has a history of seizures in hot weather after too much exercise but otherwise no seizures in the rest of the pack.

Bo had 1 seizure long ago, 2 seizures in January (spread out and they were small ones), then night before last he had 3 seizures. He was taken to the vet and they ruled out tick born illnesses and other disease through blood tests. Only thing they didn't do was MRI and X-rays but can't afford those right now.
The dr said after all the tests and with his medical history (dr. Perry as been Bo's vet since I got him and is the best in the city for dogs) it is either a brain or pancreatic tumor. Then with the additional seizures yesterday and the restlessness it is pointing more towards a brain tumor which is t treatable and would just be best to put him down before it gets worse.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

All my torts will be gone as of 9am tomorrow morning. One of my friends told me that I will be "normal" then.


----------



## Thalatte

You need a new friend! One who talks you into animals! Those at the best kind!


So what's the best commercial dog food?


----------



## mctlong

CtTortoiseMom said:


> All my torts will be gone as of 9am tomorrow morning. One of my friends told me that I will be "normal" then.



Why the change?


I'm feeling so cranky today! I thinks its the preganacy hormones. I already gotten into two arguments at work today. Even the small disagreements that I usually ignore here on the forum are starting to really irritate me. I think I need a nap.


----------



## theelectraco

Thalatte said:


> Bo is a 9 year old boxer Pitt mix that has been fed purina his entire life as have the other 5 dogs. Tig has a history of seizures in hot weather after too much exercise but otherwise no seizures in the rest of the pack.
> 
> Bo had 1 seizure long ago, 2 seizures in January (spread out and they were small ones), then night before last he had 3 seizures. He was taken to the vet and they ruled out tick born illnesses and other disease through blood tests. Only thing they didn't do was MRI and X-rays but can't afford those right now.
> The dr said after all the tests and with his medical history (dr. Perry as been Bo's vet since I got him and is the best in the city for dogs) it is either a brain or pancreatic tumor. Then with the additional seizures yesterday and the restlessness it is pointing more towards a brain tumor which is t treatable and would just be best to put him down before it gets worse.



It doesn't sound like the history of seizures points to the food, but it is a small possibility. Purina, along with quite a few other foods (pedigree, nutro, etc) have all had quite a bit of uproar the past 6 months with dogs seizuring, having kidney or liver failure etc) those dogs usually died rather quickly in comparison to your dogs symptoms and timeline. Sort of the same thing as what happened with the canyon creek and wagon trail chicken jerky that were killing a lot of dogs. This information may not help your pup now, but you could apply it to your other dogs. Just keep an eye out. Switching to a higher quality food can never hurt. Sorry your going through all this, just had to have my elderly ferret put down 2 months ago exactly and it was hard but it wil get better with time.


Now that I think of it, with your other dog who seizures after exercise and in the heat....my managers dog had the same problem, she was feeding it nutro natural choice, and they recently had a formula change, and her dog started seizing after their routine runs. She found a lot of people having the same problems and switched foods and it never happened again. Quality food goes a long way,


----------



## mctlong

theelectraco said:


> Now that I think of it, with your other dog who seizures after exercise and in the heat....my managers dog had the same problem, she was feeding it nutro natural choice, and they recently had a formula change, and her dog started seizing after their routine runs. She found a lot of people having the same problems and switched foods and it never happened again. Quality food goes a long way,



Do they know what ingredient in the food causes seizing?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> Bo is a 9 year old boxer Pitt mix that has been fed purina his entire life as have the other 5 dogs. Tig has a history of seizures in hot weather after too much exercise but otherwise no seizures in the rest of the pack.
> 
> Bo had 1 seizure long ago, 2 seizures in January (spread out and they were small ones), then night before last he had 3 seizures. He was taken to the vet and they ruled out tick born illnesses and other disease through blood tests. Only thing they didn't do was MRI and X-rays but can't afford those right now.
> The dr said after all the tests and with his medical history (dr. Perry as been Bo's vet since I got him and is the best in the city for dogs) it is either a brain or pancreatic tumor. Then with the additional seizures yesterday and the restlessness it is pointing more towards a brain tumor which is t treatable and would just be best to put him down before it gets worse.



Has your vet suggested treating with phenobarbital? Often times seizures can be controlled with this daily treatment.


----------



## Jacqui

mctlong said:


> I'm feeling so cranky today! I thinks its the preganacy hormones. I already gotten into two arguments at work today. Even the small disagreements that I usually ignore here on the forum are starting to really irritate me. I think I need a nap.



It has been bothering me too. Seems like folks are just in a nasty mood with each other lately more then normal or perhpas just sharper tone then normal on it.

So how is pregnancy going for you otherwise?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> All my torts will be gone as of 9am tomorrow morning. One of my friends told me that I will be "normal" then.



You need a baby sulcata to have in a closed chamber so you can have your tortoise fix and potently buyers would find the baby so cute they would love it.


----------



## theelectraco

mctlong said:


> Do they know what ingredient in the food causes seizing?



I am not sure. A lot of the varieties of nutro increased the amount of protein and meat in the new formulas so that may be a comteibuting factor. I think the quality of the ingredients may have been compromised. I was a fan of nutro natural choice until I found out early last year that they were owned by mars/pedigree and when personally helped a customer who's dog was on its death bed from the food. Luckily she caught it early and switched foods and had the funds to pay her astonomical vet bills. Canyon creeks issue was that they found traces of antibiotics in the machinery and in some of the chicken samples. They are owned by purina and it may be what is in the food. I really think the FDA or whoever is in charge of all that, along with the companies themselves, may be masking the problem and not letting consumers be aware of the full problem. I am glad my work finally took all that crap of the shelves and decided we weren't bring it back.


----------



## Thalatte

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Has your vet suggested treating with phenobarbital? Often times seizures can be controlled with this daily treatment.



He is on the highest dosage they can give him plus he has another long complicated named medicine that is only given dorectly after seizures. 
It's why they are waiting until 4pm (12hrs since the first dose of pheno) to see if it kicks in. The problem that's they are seeing is his meds should have knocked him out and made him sleepy. Instead he is pacing, whining, howling, and is showing no signs of settling down. 
My stepfather took him to work and is monitoring him closely and the vet drops by every now and then to check on him.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> All my torts will be gone as of 9am tomorrow morning. One of my friends told me that I will be "normal" then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the change?
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so cranky today! I thinks its the preganacy hormones. I already gotten into two arguments at work today. Even the small disagreements that I usually ignore here on the forum are starting to really irritate me. I think I need a nap.
Click to expand...




I'm listing my house and the realtor did not think that potential buyers would like a basement filled with tortoise enclosures and other such parafanalia. 
How far along are you? 1st pregnancy?


----------



## mctlong

Jacqui said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so cranky today! I thinks its the preganacy hormones. I already gotten into two arguments at work today. Even the small disagreements that I usually ignore here on the forum are starting to really irritate me. I think I need a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been bothering me too. Seems like folks are just in a nasty mood with each other lately more then normal or perhpas just sharper tone then normal on it.
> 
> So how is pregnancy going for you otherwise?
Click to expand...


Good so far (knock on wood). We've been very lucky, no complications.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thalatte said:


> He is on the highest dosage they can give him plus he has another long complicated named medicine that is only given dorectly after seizures.
> It's why they are waiting until 4pm (12hrs since the first dose of pheno) to see if it kicks in. The problem that's they are seeing is his meds should have knocked him out and made him sleepy. Instead he is pacing, whining, howling, and is showing no signs of settling down.
> My stepfather took him to work and is monitoring him closely and the vet drops by every now and then to check on him.



I'm very sorryâ€¦


----------



## mctlong

I would buy a house filled with tortoise enclosures and other such parafanalia.

Yep, this is our first. I'm at 17 weeks.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Post of lag


----------



## Thalatte

theelectraco said:


> I am not sure. A lot of the varieties of nutro increased the amount of protein and meat in the new formulas so that may be a comteibuting factor. I think the quality of the ingredients may have been compromised. I was a fan of nutro natural choice until I found out early last year that they were owned by mars/pedigree and when personally helped a customer who's dog was on its death bed from the food. Luckily she caught it early and switched foods and had the funds to pay her astonomical vet bills. Canyon creeks issue was that they found traces of antibiotics in the machinery and in some of the chicken samples. They are owned by purina and it may be what is in the food. I really think the FDA or whoever is in charge of all that, along with the companies themselves, may be masking the problem and not letting consumers be aware of the full problem. I am glad my work finally took all that crap of the shelves and decided we weren't bring it back.



So I am probably a horrible mammal owner. With my reptiles I am constantly researching the different foods to make sure my reptiles are given the best diet (honestly it has only been the last 8 or so years after I learned that pyramiding wasn't a good thing, before that I am ashamed to admit that the tort diet was generally iceberg, grapes, cuddle bone, and apples. And my wood turtles diet was dried shrimp, cuttle bone, and grapes! It's horrible I know! They went outside alot but they didn't have uv lights inside)

But I never researched the dogs food. My parents had always used purina so its what I used. Though I have been trying to feed a more natural raw meal atleast once a week. They don't get dog treats except carrots, occasionally milk bones, and raw hides twice a month.

So now once I take over the care of my dogs Again I will get them a better diet. 
What do you guys think if the blue wilderness food?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I still suffer from lagâ€¦


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I still suffer from lagâ€¦



How are you accessing the forum? 

Tablet? phone? computer? 

In browser or the app?


----------



## mctlong

theelectraco said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they know what ingredient in the food causes seizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure. A lot of the varieties of nutro increased the amount of protein and meat in the new formulas so that may be a comteibuting factor. I think the quality of the ingredients may have been compromised. I was a fan of nutro natural choice until I found out early last year that they were owned by mars/pedigree and when personally helped a customer who's dog was on its death bed from the food. Luckily she caught it early and switched foods and had the funds to pay her astonomical vet bills. Canyon creeks issue was that they found traces of antibiotics in the machinery and in some of the chicken samples. They are owned by purina and it may be what is in the food. I really think the FDA or whoever is in charge of all that, along with the companies themselves, may be masking the problem and not letting consumers be aware of the full problem. I am glad my work finally took all that crap of the shelves and decided we weren't bring it back.
Click to expand...


I don't think the FDA regulates pet food. I'm not sure who does, if anyone at all. Companies rarely self-regulate unless they're forced. It all comes down to money over quality.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I use that â€œChicken Soup for the Dog Lovers" brand. Seems good and basic. It is easy to digest so she eats less of it, and she is quite healthy. Solid stools, all that. I'll go check the manufacturer.




jaizei said:


> How are you accessing the forum?
> 
> Tablet? phone? computer?
> 
> In browser or the app?



APP, iPhone 5. I'm a high tech, redneck. 
Mayberry meets Star Trekâ€¦


Diamond products is the maker.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

mctlong said:


> I would buy a house filled with tortoise enclosures and other such parafanalia.
> 
> Yep, this is our first. I'm at 17 weeks.



Awww, congrats!! If only I was selling to someone on TFO then I wouldn't have to be ripping out my outside enclosures as well.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> I use that â€œChicken Soup for the Dog Lovers" brand. Seems good and basic. It is easy to digest so she eats less of it, and she is quite healthy. Solid stools, all that. I'll go check the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you accessing the forum?
> 
> Tablet? phone? computer?
> 
> In browser or the app?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APP, iPhone 5. I'm a high tech, redneck.
> Mayberry meets Star Trekâ€¦
> 
> 
> Diamond products is the maker.
Click to expand...




Diamond is the manufacturer of my dogs food too. I have never had a problem with my dogs food but Diamond is the hated manufacturing co right now.. One of the stores I buy my dog's food from has stopped carrying food manufactured by diamond!!!


----------



## Thalatte

I wonder how much weight bane will have gained by the time I see him next?


Hmmm...guess I will look into diamond brands as well then.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I still suffer from lagâ€¦



You should check into meds for that.  BTW how's the mouth today?


----------



## Thalatte

They just euthanized bo.


----------



## Zamric

Sorry to hear about his passing, but it sounds like the best thing for him! Now he can rest easy.


----------



## Kerryann

I haven't posted at all today. I am leaving work and thought I'd do a quick lag bump. My day went well. I made angry clients happier, taught a bunch of youth, and laughed with my employees.


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> They just euthanized bo.


*hugs*




Kerryann said:


> I haven't posted at all today. I am leaving work and thought I'd do a quick lag bump. My day went well. I made angry clients happier, taught a bunch of youth, and laughed with my employees.




So the youth thingy went well?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jacqui said:


> You should check into meds for that.  BTW how's the mouth today?



Hurts. Cream of wheat for breakfast. It's been so many years I forgot how crappy it isâ€¦


----------



## Thalatte

I love cream of wheat. Especially with honey and bitter fruits.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had mine with butter sugar and milkâ€¦


----------



## Jacqui

I think I would have gone with Malt-o-meal. Sorry it still hurts.


----------



## sibi

What's going on with Diamond pet foods? Sorry, I've been out of it most of the day because I really can't stand the lags. And often, I would say or ask about something, and it gets overlooked because so many of us are reading back pages must to catch up. Well, I'm sorry if I seem down, but I enjoy this thread, but I get bored waiting. 

Erin, how's the move coming along?

Thallate, are you still sane? Still hate Disney? Who's husband works for Disney?

Jacqui, do you have any ideas for the outside enclosure I'm looking to build?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> They just euthanized bo.



I am so so sorry!


----------



## Thalatte

Diamond brand has recalled some of its brands of food due to salmonella and a few other things I am sure but this was in 2012 so I don't know if there is any new recalls.

Yes I am still sane-well as sane as I ever was. Pipe seems to be better but my dog had seizures and a suspected brain tumor so they put him down and I was unable to be with him because Kim is afraid one of them might get sick again. It should be noted they (kim and piper as well as all their family) are acting fine, say hey feel fine, and eating again.


----------



## sibi

Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear about your dog. How old was he? So, I guess things are a bit better today. I'm glad for you. I was very worried for you.



Thalatte said:


> Diamond brand has recalled some of its brands of food due to salmonella and a few other things I am sure but this was in 2012 so I don't know if there is any new recalls.
> 
> Yes I am still sane-well as sane as I ever was. Pipe seems to be better but my dog had seizures and a suspected brain tumor so they put him down and I was unable to be with him because Kim is afraid one of them might get sick again. It should be noted they (kim and piper as well as all their family) are acting fine, say hey feel fine, and eating again.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had mine with butter sugar and milkâ€¦



I love cream of wheat with milk & brown sugar. I have not had it in years but now I want it. Sorry it hurts when ate you getting your crown? 

My next dental appointment is with a root canal specialist because horror of horrors the dentist made a mistake and didn't do something and now I have to get it re-done!!




sibi said:


> Erin, how's the move coming along?



all forward momentum over here. Chewy and Sid are out of the house with their enclosures broken down and Leia is already to go tomorrow morning. We put an offer on the house but have not heard back yet. Every one in my family has speculated why or why it is not a good thing but they have until Mon. To accept or counter.


----------



## Thalatte

He was nine going on ten. 


And I take back what I said about piper. She just projectile vomited. I am kinda impressed because it went about 3ft as well as getting all over her lap and her mothers lap. I almost laughed because I finally wasn't the one getting fluids doused on me.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> He was nine going on ten.
> 
> 
> And I take back what I said about piper. She just projectile vomited. I am kinda impressed because it went about 3ft as well as getting all over her lap and her mothers lap. I almost laughed because I finally wasn't the one getting fluids doused on me.



I think she is better but her stomach is weak. She should probably be on a BRATS diet for the next day or so with pedialyte &/or gatoraide to boost her electrolytes. 

I am mean because I love that the mom got puked on. Did you have to clean and console Piper after or did she?


----------



## Thalatte

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think she is better but her stomach is weak. She should probably be on a BRATS diet for the next day or so with pedialyte &/or gatoraide to boost her electrolytes.
> 
> I am mean because I love that the mom got puked on. Did you have to clean and console Piper after or did she?



Only thing she had to eat today was dry Cheerios, crackers and water(9hrs ago). She won't drink pedialyte or Gatorade or flat 7up. On and she doesn't like Popsicles either. And she has no fever.
I think I will run to the store and get applesauce but what else should I try? Maybe mashed potatoes? I have bananas.
I cleaned piper up while the mother changed and got her to calm down a bit but handed her back to her mother to calm down the rest of the way while I cleaned up the rest of the mess.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is better but her stomach is weak. She should probably be on a BRATS diet for the next day or so with pedialyte &/or gatoraide to boost her electrolytes.
> 
> I am mean because I love that the mom got puked on. Did you have to clean and console Piper after or did she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing she had to eat today was dry Cheerios, crackers and water(9hrs ago). She won't drink pedialyte or Gatorade or flat 7up. On and she doesn't like Popsicles either. And she has no fever.
> I think I will run to the store and get applesauce but what else should I try? Maybe mashed potatoes? I have bananas.
> I cleaned piper up while the mother changed and got her to calm down a bit but handed her back to her mother to calm down the rest of the way while I cleaned up the rest of the mess.
Click to expand...

You can try banana's, ( potassium is good for settling belly's and stopping diarrhea) dry wheat toast and plain old water is fine if she will drink it. If she is not much improved by tomorrow, I think a trip to her pediatrician is in order.


----------



## Thalatte

It's just confusing because:

Monday: sick all morning and emergency room gave her a shot and she was fine all evening.
Tuesday: acted slightly lethargic but wasn't sick and only had 2 slightly runny diapers. at dinner time she was eagerly eating anything I put infront of her (rice and a banana sandwich) but right before bed she threw it all up and then some.
Wednesday she is sick all morning with vomit and diarrhea but slows down in the afternoon and nothing in the evening. Then wakes up at 11 with slight vomit. 
Today: wakes up at 4am as happy as can be very talkative. Sleeps for a few hours at 6. Then talks and plays all morning like normal and eats some Dry cereal and crackers. Takes a late nap for 3hours then afterwards is back to lethargic and shows signs of belly pain and then she projectile vomits. 

So is she over it and its just a weak stomache? Or is it a long lived virus? 
I would think with the weak stomache she would get sick directly after eating not 6+ hours later.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thalatte said:


> It's just confusing because:
> 
> Monday: sick all morning and emergency room gave her a shot and she was fine all evening.
> Tuesday: acted slightly lethargic but wasn't sick and only had 2 slightly runny diapers. at dinner time she was eagerly eating anything I put infront of her (rice and a banana sandwich) but right before bed she threw it all up and then some.
> Wednesday she is sick all morning with vomit and diarrhea but slows down in the afternoon and nothing in the evening. Then wakes up at 11 with slight vomit.
> Today: wakes up at 4am as happy as can be very talkative. Sleeps for a few hours at 6. Then talks and plays all morning like normal and eats some Dry cereal and crackers. Takes a late nap for 3hours then afterwards is back to lethargic and shows signs of belly pain and then she projectile vomits.
> 
> So is she over it and its just a weak stomache? Or is it a long lived virus?
> I would think with the weak stomache she would get sick directly after eating not 6+ hours later.


I am not sure, the good news is the mom got sick which leads me to believe it is a virus. The history is kind of strange though so I would run it by her doc. The good news is it doesn't seem you are going to get it. I was also thinking maybe food allergy but that usually presents a rash on the trunk or face.


----------



## Kerryann

EllieN said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so how does this work... you die and are given a death certif. Now if they freeze you and you come back to life... do you get a rebirth certif? Will you when you die the second time get another death certif? If the insurance company paid out on your death do they have to get repaid? If you come back to life, do all your retirement payments get reactivated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it would follow that if you were married when you died, your spouse later marries somebody else, when you come back to life are they now breaking the law? They never divorced their first husband/wife after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, time to change careers and become a lawyer. As soon as somebody figures out how to bring these frozen people back to life, I want to be on the spot, because they are gonna need lawyers!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I was watching sister wives last night.. don't ask.. I was desperate for sleep and I was thinking would the opposite equivalent be brother husbands?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theelectraco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bo is a 9 year old boxer Pitt mix that has been fed purina his entire life as have the other 5 dogs. Tig has a history of seizures in hot weather after too much exercise but otherwise no seizures in the rest of the pack.
> 
> Bo had 1 seizure long ago, 2 seizures in January (spread out and they were small ones), then night before last he had 3 seizures. He was taken to the vet and they ruled out tick born illnesses and other disease through blood tests. Only thing they didn't do was MRI and X-rays but can't afford those right now.
> The dr said after all the tests and with his medical history (dr. Perry as been Bo's vet since I got him and is the best in the city for dogs) it is either a brain or pancreatic tumor. Then with the additional seizures yesterday and the restlessness it is pointing more towards a brain tumor which is t treatable and would just be best to put him down before it gets worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound like the history of seizures points to the food, but it is a small possibility. Purina, along with quite a few other foods (pedigree, nutro, etc) have all had quite a bit of uproar the past 6 months with dogs seizuring, having kidney or liver failure etc) those dogs usually died rather quickly in comparison to your dogs symptoms and timeline. Sort of the same thing as what happened with the canyon creek and wagon trail chicken jerky that were killing a lot of dogs. This information may not help your pup now, but you could apply it to your other dogs. Just keep an eye out. Switching to a higher quality food can never hurt. Sorry your going through all this, just had to have my elderly ferret put down 2 months ago exactly and it was hard but it wil get better with time.
> 
> 
> Now that I think of it, with your other dog who seizures after exercise and in the heat....my managers dog had the same problem, she was feeding it nutro natural choice, and they recently had a formula change, and her dog started seizing after their routine runs. She found a lot of people having the same problems and switched foods and it never happened again. Quality food goes a long way,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was being bad and feeding her dogs beneful for some reason. Her dog had stage one liver failure and the vet told her to change his food. She did and he is in normal range now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theelectraco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure. A lot of the varieties of nutro increased the amount of protein and meat in the new formulas so that may be a comteibuting factor. I think the quality of the ingredients may have been compromised. I was a fan of nutro natural choice until I found out early last year that they were owned by mars/pedigree and when personally helped a customer who's dog was on its death bed from the food. Luckily she caught it early and switched foods and had the funds to pay her astonomical vet bills. Canyon creeks issue was that they found traces of antibiotics in the machinery and in some of the chicken samples. They are owned by purina and it may be what is in the food. I really think the FDA or whoever is in charge of all that, along with the companies themselves, may be masking the problem and not letting consumers be aware of the full problem. I am glad my work finally took all that crap of the shelves and decided we weren't bring it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I am probably a horrible mammal owner. With my reptiles I am constantly researching the different foods to make sure my reptiles are given the best diet (honestly it has only been the last 8 or so years after I learned that pyramiding wasn't a good thing, before that I am ashamed to admit that the tort diet was generally iceberg, grapes, cuddle bone, and apples. And my wood turtles diet was dried shrimp, cuttle bone, and grapes! It's horrible I know! They went outside alot but they didn't have uv lights inside)
> 
> But I never researched the dogs food. My parents had always used purina so its what I used. Though I have been trying to feed a more natural raw meal atleast once a week. They don't get dog treats except carrots, occasionally milk bones, and raw hides twice a month.
> 
> So now once I take over the care of my dogs Again I will get them a better diet.
> What do you guys think if the blue wilderness food?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard wilderness is good from my vet. My dog is on blue basics because of her allergies. You will get a lot of differing opinions but for my dog her coat is awesome and her allergies are under control. If she gets into any other food or human food she is a mess in a minute. I get her dog treats either at boutique dog shops or at whole foods because of her allergies.  She's allergic to most foods.
Click to expand...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Lag bump


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lag bump x2


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I still only see of. 903 so.... Bump


----------



## Kerryann

jaizei said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still suffer from lagâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you accessing the forum?
> 
> Tablet? phone? computer?
> 
> In browser or the app?
Click to expand...


I get the lag on all three but in the browser I can hit reply and see the new posts thanks to your advice.. If i am on pc


----------



## Thalatte

Well piper got worse fast and she has t peed all day even though she has been drinking a little water so we are off to an emergency office again. But this time it is a pediatrics only emergency room so hopefully she won't go through as much unnecessary torture.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> Thalatte said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just euthanized bo.
> 
> 
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted at all today. I am leaving work and thought I'd do a quick lag bump. My day went well. I made angry clients happier, taught a bunch of youth, and laughed with my employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So the youth thingy went well?
Click to expand...




I am so sorry about your puppy. He's in heaven now so he isn't suffering. I truly believe there is a heaven for the innocent and the rest of us have to earn it. 

Yes the youth were awesome. They were engaged and interested. They had a ton of questions and they really enjoyed hearing the stories of the people I selected to inspire them. I talked to them, one of my girls who was is a certified medical assistant turned IT, a programmer who decided he wanted to program when he first played video games and came to the states not speaking any english to follow his dream, and my infrastructure person who started working on IT in the military. They got to spend time in each discipline at my place and were so excited it wasn't more lecturing in a big conference room. 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had mine with butter sugar and milkâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love cream of wheat with milk & brown sugar. I have not had it in years but now I want it. Sorry it hurts when ate you getting your crown?
> 
> My next dental appointment is with a root canal specialist because horror of horrors the dentist made a mistake and didn't do something and now I have to get it re-done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erin, how's the move coming along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all forward momentum over here. Chewy and Sid are out of the house with their enclosures broken down and Leia is already to go tomorrow morning. We put an offer on the house but have not heard back yet. Every one in my family has speculated why or why it is not a good thing but they have until Mon. To accept or counter.
Click to expand...




Very very smart.. always go with an endodontist. I would never not see one if I needed one of those evil things you are discussing. Not just because my bestie is one but because I have seen the images of rework he has had to from general dentists.. eek..


----------



## Zamric

Thalatte said:


> Well piper got worse fast and she has t peed all day even though she has been drinking a little water so we are off to an emergency office again. But this time it is a pediatrics only emergency room so hopefully she won't go through as much unnecessary torture.



If she is badly dehydrated they may have to hook her up with saline and electrolits for a few hours. I hope she is feeling better


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Mrs. C. , I can't tell you when the crown appointment is. You know how Ava likes to shred paper,(money, paper towels)? Well my appointment card was sitting on the coffee table and Ava looks very guiltyâ€¦I need to call them Friday.


----------



## Kerryann

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. , I can't tell you when the crown appointment is. You know how Ava likes to shred paper,(money, paper towels)? Well my appointment card was sitting on the coffee table and Ava looks very guiltyâ€¦I need to call them Friday.



That just made me laugh hysterically because my dog would do that. 

It took a long time to catch up with everybody's everything.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mrs. C. , I can't tell you when the crown appointment is. You know how Ava likes to shred paper,(money, paper towels)? Well my appointment card was sitting on the coffee table and Ava looks very guiltyâ€¦I need to call them Friday.



Haha! Dogs add so much to our lives not all good though!




Thalatte said:


> Well piper got worse fast and she has t peed all day even though she has been drinking a little water so we are off to an emergency office again. But this time it is a pediatrics only emergency room so hopefully she won't go through as much unnecessary torture.



Oh no, good luck!! Poor baby and poor you!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Last time she shredded something other than a paper towel/ snot rag it was two five dollar bills. I was so happy to see that!


----------



## Jacqui

Thalatte said:


> Well piper got worse fast and she has t peed all day even though she has been drinking a little water so we are off to an emergency office again. But this time it is a pediatrics only emergency room so hopefully she won't go through as much unnecessary torture.


Sorry to be reading this. I hope this time they can get her straighten out and on the road to recovery.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Last time she shredded something other than a paper towel/ snot rag it was two five dollar bills. I was so happy to see that!



Were you able to tape it back together or beyond that point it was shredded so much?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Serial continuity has been destroyed. No chance to tape and save. 
On a side note, after better than a year, I finally posted an introduction. Lol.


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Serial continuity has been destroyed. No chance to tape and save.
> On a side note, after better than a year, I finally posted an introduction. Lol.



I saw that.


----------



## sibi

Are you kidding? What made you give an intro now?



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Serial continuity has been destroyed. No chance to tape and save.
> On a side note, after better than a year, I finally posted an introduction. Lol.


----------



## theelectraco

Kenyan, wilderness is really good, if your dogs can handle all that protein. It's really rich. My dog didn't do well on it and I did a very gradual switch so now she is back on regular blue buffalo lamb and she eats the blue buffalo basics wet. It's amazing the things you can stop, reverse, and prevent just by feeding quality food.


----------



## theelectraco

Would ending this pretend chat and starting a pretend chat 2 on a new thread stop the lags. I know other posts lag too but maybe this one is just lagging from hundreds of pages it has to load.


----------



## Thalatte

Well after 5 hrs at the new pediatrics place where he nurses and doctors were very nice we found out that she is only mildly dehydrated so no iv, the diarrhea is caused by the stomach virus. The vomiting however is from strep throat. So piper was lucky enough to get two illnesses at once! Yay!
Then after another hour at the pharmacists now she is on ondantrasomething to treat the vomiting, amoxicillin for the strep throat and a probiotic for the diarrhea.
She screamed when she took the anti nausea medicine at the doctors. And she screamed even louder when I forced the amoxicillin down her throat right before bed. 
So now it is midnight and I just put her to sleep and it seems like she has fallen asleep and I am off to bed as well.
Good night everyone!




theelectraco said:


> Would ending this pretend chat and starting a pretend chat 2 on a new thread stop the lags. I know other posts lag too but maybe this one is just lagging from hundreds of pages it has to load.



But there is a goal that emysemys is trying to reach so we shall continue posting until that goal has been conquered.


----------



## theelectraco

What is the goal lol


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A most posts thread count.


----------



## EllieN

15,000 post, I think...


What's the current thread with the most posts, and what's the number?


We can do this!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I liked not having the lag, but, the lag has encouraged me to explore other areas of the forum. Why just today, I realized I'd never made an introduction post so I got down to it. It was fun to have folks I consider old friends on the forum, â€œwelcome" me. Lol.


I find with this thread, I spend maybe too much time waiting for someone to post and not looking around to see if someone has an issue I can help them with. So in that respect, pretend chat is a distraction for me and possibly the point of the forum.


----------



## Kerryann

Good morning


----------



## sibi

Good morning to you any everybody in cyberspace! I was suppose to be somewhere at 7 a.m., but my house alarm (my dog) let me sleep in and i woke up too late. So, as every morning, i got on here and checked out some posts until someone would be on chat.. So, how's things Kerryann? Oops, Kerryann was on at the wee hours. I guess no one has checked in yet. Where is Cowboy? He's usually up early. Oh, I forgot, that would be around 9:30 a.m. my time for him. Oh well, I'll just have to wait. I think I need my COFFEE!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Good Morning!! 
Hi Sibi I am here 

My house was just a field trip!! The school that is taking Leia came in a school bus and loaded her enclosure and everything and took her. I was waiting with Rob's work gloves on to help but the kids did everything and seemed really excited about getting her. 

Also, while I was dropping Sid and Chewy off with my new bff Adam, (the guy who is going to drop Sid off at the high school and take Chewy to his own house) we were in his reptile store and he had big, beautiful DBT's, which are my favorite turtle. I started thinking of the new house and where I can put a tank with DBT's and I think I have really cool place, if Rob will let me. 

Ken's intro "Heavy Sigh" was really funny. I am glad you are here Cowboy!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Jacqui

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I liked not having the lag, but, the lag has encouraged me to explore other areas of the forum. Why just today, I realized I'd never made an introduction post so I got down to it. It was fun to have folks I consider old friends on the forum, â€œwelcome" me. Lol.
> 
> 
> I find with this thread, I spend maybe too much time waiting for someone to post and not looking around to see if someone has an issue I can help them with. So in that respect, pretend chat is a distraction for me and possibly the point of the forum.





That alone makes it worth the lag wait!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Also, while I was dropping Sid and Chewy off with my new bff Adam, (the guy who is going to drop Sid off at the high school and take Chewy to his own house) we were in his reptile store and he had big, beautiful DBT's, which are my favorite turtle. I started thinking of the new house and where I can put a tank with DBT's and I think I have really cool place, if Rob will let me.



Plus you have that big yard just screaming for a stream/turtle pond!  I too think DBTs are some of the neatest and prettiest turtles out there.


----------



## sibi

Hi Erin, Jacqui, and whoever may be awake. Like Cowboy, I search other areas while I wait for someone to respond. There's a hot item post out there that, frankly, I just prefer reading rather than commenting on. Too intense for me. Btw, I woke up with this terrific headache. I think it be sinuses. Anyway, I'm going to take a break for a while and will start up reading and posting again later.

Hey, just thought of this one positive thing about the lags...at least now, it doesn't take nearly as long to catch up on the discussion because the posts are slower in coming


----------



## Jacqui

Hmmm a hot thread huh, wonder which one that could be?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> Hi Erin, Jacqui, and whoever may be awake. Like Cowboy, I search other areas while I wait for someone to respond. There's a hot item post out there that, frankly, I just prefer reading rather than commenting on. Too intense for me. Btw, I woke up with this terrific headache. I think it be sinuses. Anyway, I'm going to take a break for a while and will start up reading and posting again later.
> 
> Hey, just thought of this one positive thing about the lags...at least now, it doesn't take nearly as long to catch up on the discussion because the posts are slower in coming



I have a terrible headache this morning too! I am wearing sunglasses in my house because I am so light sensitive right now. I guess the good news is the sun is out for the first time in what seems like months.


----------



## Jacqui

Yippy for sun, but so yippy for the rest.

Well I will be off to the store some time this am, to get a new long tub just to fix for those silly RES a place to lay. Seems after yesterday's gift of eggs, during the night a couple more popped out. So maybe with a bigger land only area, they will clear out the rest of the eggs. Not that I want eggs from them. They also during the bath yesterday relieved themselves on some gravel. I don't use it with my water turtles, so must have either come from their previous owners or the petstore who gave them to me.


----------



## Thalatte

Morning everyone.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Lag bump..


----------



## Thalatte

No ones on... I'm all alone...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Hey! I'm almost here.


----------



## Thalatte

Are you in lag?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Not at the moment, just a little sleepyâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

You are not alone right now, but i have to go because I have a date with David Boreanaz, meaning I am going to watch Bones and drool over him while folding laundry.


----------



## Thalatte

Rough night?


----------



## Jacqui

I saw this huge flock of snow geese in an old cornfield on my way back from town. I like seeing things like that.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> I saw this huge flock of snow geese in an old cornfield on my way back from town. I like seeing things like that.


Sounds beautiful!


----------



## ijmccollum

Sequestration day. Oh yea, NOT!

On another note, CherryBomb spent the night under a broom. I fell asleep in the arm chair and he went wandering. The dog had to spend the night shut in our room so there would be no unhappy surprises. I had quite the fitful night, finally found him at 4:30 this morning. Don't know how the heck he got upstairs. He was happy to get back home and snuggle in his warm hiddie.


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> Good morning to you any everybody in cyberspace! I was suppose to be somewhere at 7 a.m., but my house alarm (my dog) let me sleep in and i woke up too late. So, as every morning, i got on here and checked out some posts until someone would be on chat.. So, how's things Kerryann? Oops, Kerryann was on at the wee hours. I guess no one has checked in yet. Where is Cowboy? He's usually up early. Oh, I forgot, that would be around 9:30 a.m. my time for him. Oh well, I'll just have to wait. I think I need my COFFEE!!



I checked in this morning after my shower. I usually lollygag and check my email after my shower


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I just stayed up too late watching letterman. Karen didn't wake up grumpy this morning, she let me sleep in.


----------



## Kerryann

Jacqui said:


> I saw this huge flock of snow geese in an old cornfield on my way back from town. I like seeing things like that.



I miss the geese. Can you send some my way. I saw a bunch in southern Ohio and realized how much I miss them in the winter.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I am in lag.


----------



## Kerryann

I am packed picked up my cake and ready to go when Mikey gets home. I have a work disaster brewing but I should have 4g the whole trip so I can manage it remotely.


----------



## Thalatte

I love bones!!! Bones, Big Bang theory, and Sherlock are he only reason my tv gets turned on!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ughâ€¦still lag


----------



## cherylim

Hello, all. Very tired here. Spent the afternoon with a very ill baby. Now I'm home, the office is a mess and I'm going out to a hen party tomorrow that means I need to be ready to leave the house at 8am and might not get back until 3am on Sunday.

In other news, I'm getting a bit tired of reading people arguing with the mods on this forum, at the moment. Seems like a few people trying to start arguments for no reason, and it's making threads less enjoyable to read.


----------



## Thalatte

Sick babies aren't any fun.


Hope your hen party is at-least a blast.


----------



## sibi

Think about the reasoning for continuing the original thread. If a second thread were to be created, that would not mean that the thread's conversation had ended. The reasoning for the second thread is so that the original thread can continue without technical difficulties. As it stands now, there are technical difficulties that threaten the original thread because if the goal is to achieve xxxthousand posts, just think of what technical difficulties there will be then. I mean, the thread may not even be able to handle such a size of posts under the current setup, thus forcing a second thread anyway. The integrity of the original thread is not compromised if the conversations continue from where it left off...pretty much the way it is now where we continue conversing the following morning. So, my question is, if we do close out the original thread, and the thread continues in a second thread, how does that not allow the goal to be achieved? It's not like the conversations ended, right?

Please keep in mind that this is merely a discussion. I'd like to read sound reasoning if you are opposed to this idea. 



theelectraco said:


> Would ending this pretend chat and starting a pretend chat 2 on a new thread stop the lags. I know other posts lag too but maybe this one is just lagging from hundreds of pages it has to load.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sibi makes multiple, good points. I concur. Today, we've got 60's and sun. Torts are out grazing, and I have to go to town 30 miles away. So it goes. I just want to watch torts eat! (Stomping my feet a little)


----------



## Jacqui

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this huge flock of snow geese in an old cornfield on my way back from town. I like seeing things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the geese. Can you send some my way. I saw a bunch in southern Ohio and realized how much I miss them in the winter.
Click to expand...


This afternoon they have flown off and in their place was a large flock of turkeys.


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this huge flock of snow geese in an old cornfield on my way back from town. I like seeing things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the geese. Can you send some my way. I saw a bunch in southern Ohio and realized how much I miss them in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This afternoon they have flown off and in their place was a large flock of turkeys.
Click to expand...


Now that sounds like somthing we see here in the South! I've seen lots of fields in Kentucky and Tennesse full of Turkeys. (and ducks but they are not Geese!)


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> Now that sounds like somthing we see here in the South! I've seen lots of fields in Kentucky and Tennesse full of Turkeys. (and ducks but they are not Geese!)



We don't get a lot of ducks. The turkeys have really exploded in numbers the last five years or so.


----------



## Yvonne G

We have quite a few ponding basins for rain overflow. There are lots and lots of flocks of Canada geese in them during the winter. I love seeing them.


----------



## Zamric

I've seen quite a few Canadian Geese when I lived as far North as Louisville KY. but rarely as far South as Nashville TN. and never here in Dallas


----------



## Jacqui

Zamric said:


> I've seen quite a few Canadian Geese when I lived as far North as Louisville KY. but rarely as far South as Nashville TN. and never here in Dallas



I hadn't thought about it, but the places I recall from trucking where geese were in large numbers were not in the states you mention


----------



## Zamric

Well, Louisville is on the Kentucky/Indiana boarder, so it's kinda North as far as Kentucky goes. I've never seen fields full of them...just ponds and fly-bys


----------



## Jacqui

Twice a year we get fields full of all kinds of geese with a few ducks and cranes thrown into the mix. I just got back infrom running out to my truck and the sky was filled with a couple of large flocks.

My dog (the lab mix) was so funny just now. Earlier today I filled a sheep water tub with substrate that I had brought in from outside. I needed it to make a place for some RES to lay their eggs. I didn't really have a good spot for it, so it's kinda in the walkway with the kitchen on the far side. Mister, the lab, had no troubles going over/around it to get to the kitchen, but then stood their crying not being able to figure out how to get back.  The cats are loving laying on top of the screen that covers it, because I just happen to place it where the heat hits it. So you look at it and it's like a solid cover of felines.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I think I might be posting during a lag. I just got home and found out after two days of negotiations we got the house!!!! 
I always wanted to own two houses just not in the same town, haha!!!


----------



## sibi

We have geese here too. I was in a neighborhood recently where a man keep feeding the geese and they basically made home in his backyard. Now, i hear that he has a rooster, and the neighborhood is up in arms pub it because the rooster wakes up the whole neighborhood at 5 a.m. every morning Haha. I don't know much about geese, but i do enjoy seeing them on lakes and ponds here.


----------



## Jacqui

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I think I might be posting during a lag. I just got home and found out after two days of negotiations we got the house!!!!
> I always wanted to own two houses just not in the same town, haha!!!




*Congrats!!​*



sibi said:


> We have geese here too. I was in a neighborhood recently where a man keep fee ding the geese and they basically made home in his backyard. Now, i hear that he has a rooster, and the neighborhood is up in arms pub it because the rooster wakes up the whole neighborhood at 5 a.m. every morning Haha. I don't know much about geese, but i do enjoy seeing them on lakes and ponds here.



I'd take the rooster crowing over all the mess geese make.


----------



## Edna

Where I lived in Montana (NE corner) it was a big flyway. We'd see lots of geese and ducks, and cranes. I loved when the cranes came over.


----------



## sibi

Congrats Erin!!!!! I'm so happy for you. You've got a lot of work ahead of you. Sorry that Sid and the others are gone, but it isn't permanent, right? We want pics, and lots of them, inside and out.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Twice a year we get fields full of all kinds of geese with a few ducks and cranes thrown into the mix. I just got back infrom running out to my truck and the sky was filled with a couple of large flocks.
> 
> My dog (the lab mix) was so funny just now. Earlier today I filled a sheep water tub with substrate that I had brought in from outside. I needed it to make a place for some RES to lay their eggs. I didn't really have a good spot for it, so it's kinda in the walkway with the kitchen on the far side. Mister, the lab, had no troubles going over/around it to get to the kitchen, but then stood their crying not being able to figure out how to get back.  The cats are loving laying on top of the screen that covers it, because I just happen to place it where the heat hits it. So you look at it and it's like a solid cover of felines.


You should taken pic's of this! Sounds really cute




sibi said:


> Congrats Erin!!!!! I'm so happy for you. You've got a lot of work ahead of you. Sorry that Sid and the others are gone, but it isn't permanent, right? We want pics, and lots of them, inside and out.



Thanks & no it isn't permanent. We close in 60 days. It will be warm then so we will set up their outside enclosures and they get to go right outside on their new propery.


----------



## Jacqui

Edna said:


> Where I lived in Montana (NE corner) it was a big flyway. We'd see lots of geese and ducks, and cranes. I loved when the cranes came over.



I agree, I love the cranes. I saw my first Whoppers in FL, even though I look during their migrations through Nebraska.




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks & no it isn't permanent. We close in 60 days. It will be warm then so we will set up their outside enclosures and they get to go right outside on their new propery.



Is it tomorrow the realtor comes to appraise your current home?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Jacqui said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I lived in Montana (NE corner) it was a big flyway. We'd see lots of geese and ducks, and cranes. I loved when the cranes came over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I love the cranes. I saw my first Whoppers in FL, even though I look during their migrations through Nebraska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & no it isn't permanent. We close in 60 days. It will be warm then so we will set up their outside enclosures and they get to go right outside on their new propery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it tomorrow the realtor comes to appraise your current home?
Click to expand...



It was supposed to be today but we are delaying it because we are having the living room painted and a new railing put on the front steps this weekend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Congratulations on them excepting your offer! Now get this house you're in now sold so life can begin again in a normal fashion.


----------



## Kerryann

Zamric said:


> I've seen quite a few Canadian Geese when I lived as far North as Louisville KY. but rarely as far South as Nashville TN. and never here in Dallas



right because thats a long flight back to Canada 




Jacqui said:


> Twice a year we get fields full of all kinds of geese with a few ducks and cranes thrown into the mix. I just got back infrom running out to my truck and the sky was filled with a couple of large flocks.
> 
> My dog (the lab mix) was so funny just now. Earlier today I filled a sheep water tub with substrate that I had brought in from outside. I needed it to make a place for some RES to lay their eggs. I didn't really have a good spot for it, so it's kinda in the walkway with the kitchen on the far side. Mister, the lab, had no troubles going over/around it to get to the kitchen, but then stood their crying not being able to figure out how to get back.  The cats are loving laying on top of the screen that covers it, because I just happen to place it where the heat hits it. So you look at it and it's like a solid cover of felines.



Yay I am so happy 




CtTortoiseMom said:


> It was supposed to be today but we are delaying it because we are having the living room painted and a new railing put on the front steps this weekend.



by time you are ready to move your place will be so spiffed up you wont want to go.


----------



## sibi

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks & no it isn't permanent. We close in 60 days. It will be warm then so we will set up their outside enclosures and they get to go right outside on their new propery.



That makes me so happy for you. I can't wait to see your babies come back home to you. Btw, did you get to read my post about Continuing Pretend Chat on another thread so that we won't have to go through the lags?


----------



## Kerryann

sibi said:


> That makes me so happy for you. I can't wait to see your babies come back home to you. Btw, did you get to read my post about Continuing Pretend Chat on another thread so that we won't have to go through the lags?



I can chat wherever they change or keep it too.  The lag is hard on me usually but lately I have been getting on after tons of posts.


----------



## sibi

Jacqui, what do you think? Ken, Kerryann, and I would go either way, but if we all agree that it doesn't change the achievement of the goal for most posts, then couldn't we make life easier for everyone? We'd want to hear from Erin, Thallate, and our friends from England and others who post here.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

sibi said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & no it isn't permanent. We close in 60 days. It will be warm then so we will set up their outside enclosures and they get to go right outside on their new propery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me so happy for you. I can't wait to see your babies come back home to you. Btw, did you get to read my post about Continuing Pretend Chat on another thread so that we won't have to go through the lags?
Click to expand...

Thanks Sibi 

I just caught up regarding starting a new thread. I don't care either way. This is Yvonne's baby, it is a really successful thread and I think it should be her decision. 

I went bowling tonight with a bunch of kids so they were nice enough to put the bumpers up on the sides of the lanes. I learned that I am a terrible bowler! Most of my balls did not hit a single pin!


----------



## Kerryann

I am getting lag




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thanks Sibi
> 
> I just caught up regarding starting a new thread. I don't care either way. This is Yvonne's baby, it is a really successful thread and I think it should be her decision.
> 
> I went bowling tonight with a bunch of kids so they were nice enough to put the bumpers up on the sides of the lanes. I learned that I am a terrible bowler! Most of my balls did not hit a single pin!



I love bumper bowling. It's the only time I bowl well


----------



## sibi

Well, we've yet to hear from Jacqui, Yvonne, Erin, Thallate, and whoever else posts here regularly. Here's hoping this lag passes to the next page.


----------



## Kerryann

Lag post
I am working on something so stressful now  Okay I am letting my assistant do the work and am providing support but I am still stressing 


Okay I learned how to over come lag on a tablet or phone. 
Post
go to profile Icon
Click on posts by user
click on your last post and you will see everything posted before it too


----------



## Thalatte

I am back! 

I am indifferent about changing posts. It's not my thread so I don't care either way!

I hate bumper bowling! I get gutter balls all the time!


----------



## Jacqui

A new thread starts the count over from the beginning.


----------



## sibi

You make a valid point. But, what if the problem becomes larger as the posts grow larger? It is possible that the whole thread may fail anyway down the road. So, as an alternative, we can count the last post of the first thread, and simply add it to the second thread periodically. It's a little inconvenient, but not as inconvenient as what we have now. Yvonne asked if we preferred to start another thread. So, I'm sure she'll agree especially since we will continue to count the posts to make it the longest posted thread in TFO's history. 

If you don't want to do that, than we'll just have to live with the lags. We've all said we can go either way with this. And, if what I described above happens as some point in the future, we can always implement this down the road. So, I guess we'll just need to ask Yvonne about what she things since this is her thread.




Jacqui said:


> A new thread starts the count over from the beginning.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Morning Sibi! (Insert sarcasm here)


Hey! I just saw you asking about Momo's pancake babies. Thought you were wanting one of mine if I get some babies. Kidding here.


----------



## sibi

Well, I'm a terrible bowler either way. One time, I tried to throw the ball, and my finger got caught in the ball, I went down the isle with the ball 

We're leaving it up to Yvonne....whatever she wants; we'll just live with it.


Thalatte said:


> I am back!
> 
> I am indifferent about changing posts. It's not my thread so I don't care either way!
> 
> I hate bumper bowling! I get gutter balls all the time!




Yes, I always ask about pancake babies. I never say I want one because I'm waiting for yours...remember? 


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Morning Sibi! (Insert sarcasm here)
> 
> 
> Hey! I just saw you asking about Momo's pancake babies. Thought you were wanting one of mine if I get some babies. Kidding here.


----------



## Yvonne G

It really doesn't matter to me. I don't experience the lag. If you all want to start over in a new thread, that's fine with me.


----------



## sibi

It will depend on what the others want to do; but, know this, we do want to make this thread the longest posting thread in TFO' history! And, however we achieve that, we'll do.  


emysemys said:


> It really doesn't matter to me. I don't experience the lag. If you all want to start over in a new thread, that's fine with me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, we can start a new thread and close the old one. Then when the new one reaches a certain amount of pages, we can merge it with the old one, close it and start another new one. So it will still be the longest one in history, but a more manageable current issue. Actually, it really doesn't serve any purpose. I doubt anyone ever goes back and re-reads more than the last couple of pages. So its just taking up space or bits or whatever it takes up.


----------



## sibi

Again, a very wise decision, and a very wise woman!!!


emysemys said:


> Well, we can start a new thread and close the old one. Then when the new one reaches a certain amount of pages, we can merge it with the old one, close it and start another new one. So it will still be the longest one in history, but a more manageable current issue. Actually, it really doesn't serve any purpose. I doubt anyone ever goes back and re-reads more than the last couple of pages. So its just taking up space or bits or whatever it takes up.




Hey Cowboy, where did you go? I thought you were an night owl. Well, if I can say up, so can many of you  Look, Yvonne is up...


----------



## Jacqui

Okay we will close this thread and start a new one. I do however think merging the two threads to make one old one is sorta cheating.


----------

